# 93-96 Cadillac Fleetwoods



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

Last edited by SDStunna at Jan 3 2004, 08:08 AM


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

Last edited by SDStunna at Sep 27 2002, 03:29 PM


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

god damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
all them bitches is sick damn i got to get me one of them!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

:biggrin: . 



Last edited by SDStunna at Oct 6 2002, 03:31 PM


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

meh 



Last edited by Flossy VonFleetwood at Aug 11 2003, 10:15 PM


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

These are different.


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

This one is for sell on bowtieclassic.com


----------



## Slabhurta (Feb 18, 2002)

22


----------



## Slabhurta (Feb 18, 2002)

str8 clean


----------



## Slabhurta (Feb 18, 2002)

slab


----------



## Slabhurta (Feb 18, 2002)

clean


----------



## Slabhurta (Feb 18, 2002)

anutha


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Slabhurta_@Sep 27 2002, 08:42 PM
> *slab
> 
> 
> ...


 Okay... besides the wheels (you keep posting those and I might start to think they don't look so bad) what's up with painting the chrome rocker panels? It still looks really good but I just think all the chrome flowing along the sides and up through the front and rear bumpers is one of the best things about these cars!


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Sep 27 2002, 09:06 PM
> *I just think all the chrome flowing along the sides and up through the front and rear bumpers is one of the best things about these cars!*


 Some slabs looks good but some are just awful. I agree with you on all the chrome. :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD SWANGIN (Aug 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Sep 27 2002, 08:13 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 THATS A BOULEVARD KNIGHTS CAR .. LOL ORLANDO FL


----------



## BLVD SWANGIN (Aug 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD SWANGIN+Sep 27 2002, 10:43 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BLVD SWANGIN @ Sep 27 2002, 10:43 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SDStunna_@Sep 27 2002, 08:13 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A BOULEVARD KNIGHTS CAR .. LOL ORLANDO FL[/b][/quote]
hers another pic of it


----------



## lozaklowrider (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow+Sep 27 2002, 09:06 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LayItLow @ Sep 27 2002, 09:06 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Slabhurta_@Sep 27 2002, 08:42 PM
> *slab
> 
> 
> ...


Okay... besides the wheels (you keep posting those and I might start to think they don't look so bad) what's up with painting the chrome rocker panels? It still looks really good but I just think all the chrome flowing along the sides and up through the front and rear bumpers is one of the best things about these cars![/b][/quote]
true dat
the chrome round the bottom looks good!
and those wheels are still ugly


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Sep 27 2002, 09:49 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Goddddaaaaammmnnnn!!! This Caddy is sweet. Is it yours, Gary?


----------



## lozaklowrider (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup+Sep 27 2002, 11:16 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (allcoupedup @ Sep 27 2002, 11:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SDStunna_@Sep 27 2002, 09:49 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Goddddaaaaammmnnnn!!! This Caddy is sweet. Is it yours, Gary?[/b][/quote]
is that the photoshopped version of it?
but thats a damn sweet car even if it is photoshop lowered!


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

Yeah that's mine and yeah the pic is photoshopped. I need hydros bad so I can really get it that low. Here's the original:


----------



## rastaman (Jan 20, 2002)

still looks phat as hell


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)




----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Sep 28 2002, 10:26 AM
> *Yeah that's mine and yeah the pic is photoshopped. I need hydros bad so I can really get it that low. Here's the original:
> 
> 
> ...


 It look tight both ways but definately get the juice


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

in about 30 years this will be classic for me!!


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

impalaman...you get kits like these ^^^^?


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Sep 30 2002, 05:30 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 whoops...these....molded solid type?


----------



## impalaman (Aug 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flossy VonFleetwood+Sep 29 2002, 11:11 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Flossy VonFleetwood @ Sep 29 2002, 11:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SDStunna_@Sep 30 2002, 05:30 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whoops...these....molded solid type?[/b][/quote]
yeah, I can get those, will run you a bit more money. For a kit like that you are looking at $800.00 shipped to your door. 

Here is how it comes, but you have to paint yourself or I can paint it for you for $100.00 extra


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Does it fit the real rim? Or is it just for looks? :0


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## 83Coupe (Aug 19, 2002)

saw one today goin to school. Car was clean as hell. It was nice to see considerin a lowrider around where i live is a rare sighting.


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

ya


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

definitly my most favorite topic at this moment.....goddamn all these rides are so sick!


----------



## KINGofBEERS (Sep 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by str8cut_@Oct 4 2002, 12:16 AM
> *ya*


 o o o o o ooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## LilLoco (Jun 29, 2002)

post some of the coupes up too


----------



## KINGofBEERS (Sep 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LilLoco_@Oct 4 2002, 08:39 AM
> *post some of the coupes up too *


 no no no my friend this is 93 - 96 only those are in another post......sorry :biggrin:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## juschilin77 (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup+Sep 27 2002, 11:16 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (allcoupedup @ Sep 27 2002, 11:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SDStunna_@Sep 27 2002, 09:49 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Goddddaaaaammmnnnn!!! This Caddy is sweet. Is it yours, Gary?[/b][/quote]
i know its photoshoped but can you ride that low? does it take massive modification


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Oct 12 2002, 09:54 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Oct 6 2002, 03:31 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 damn I love the way they look all locked up!!!!!Fuckin bad ass cars!!


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Kebo's Caddy is where it is at! That mofo is one of the cleanest rides I have ever seen!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Pontiak Ridah (Apr 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 18 2002, 08:56 PM
> *Kebo's Caddy is where it is at!  That mofo is one of the cleanest rides I have ever seen!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0*











































Last edited by Pontiak Ridah at Oct 18 2002, 09:22 PM


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

Last edited by SDStunna at Oct 20 2002, 12:33 AM


----------



## Pontiak Ridah (Apr 27, 2002)

oops :biggrin:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## FullFledgedPimpin (Jun 26, 2002)

this 1 is on ebay


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

Holy shit, that blk canvas on grey is sickining, mine might go grey now....shit that looks good,so classy


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)




----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

Royal Flush C.C San Angelo TX


----------



## BigBodyBrougham (Oct 29, 2002)

my 93 ive had it for about 2 years


----------



## juicedblazer (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FullFledgedPimpin_@Oct 25 2002, 07:29 PM
> *this 1 is on ebay*


 what are they askin for it


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Heres my 93...


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

again...


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

one more...


----------



## Slicks4 (Oct 3, 2002)

When you lifted the fleetwood what al did you have to change or reinforce on the car. Did you extend your a-arms.Or fibglass your quarters?


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Nope, didnt do any of that...it wasnt a hopper, plus i sold it a month later.


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGofBEERS+Oct 4 2002, 07:48 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (KINGofBEERS @ Oct 4 2002, 07:48 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LilLoco_@Oct 4 2002, 08:39 AM
> *post some of the coupes up too *


no no no my friend this is 93 - 96 only those are in another post......sorry :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
whadya mean no coupes??


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps+Nov 16 2002, 12:43 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (77monte4pumps @ Nov 16 2002, 12:43 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whadya mean no coupes??[/b][/quote]
That was custom made.


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna+Nov 16 2002, 05:13 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SDStunna @ Nov 16 2002, 05:13 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was custom made.[/b][/quote]
oohh hell yeah it was custom made but its still the sickest 93-96 fleetwood i have ever seen


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps+Nov 16 2002, 05:21 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (77monte4pumps @ Nov 16 2002, 05:21 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oohh hell yeah it was custom made but its still the sickest 93-96 fleetwood i have ever seen[/b][/quote]
I dont like it.


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

btw... look at the hoodlines... now that is cool ass custom shit


----------



## juicedblazer (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps+Nov 17 2002, 12:21 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (77monte4pumps @ Nov 17 2002, 12:21 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oohh hell yeah it was custom made but its still the sickest 93-96 fleetwood i have ever seen[/b][/quote]
i gotta agree, that is sooo fuckin dope,


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)




----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Nov 22 2002, 01:48 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I like the 65 ss vert in the background much better!!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

more!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KING OF HEARTS LAC (Dec 8, 2002)

my lac reppin INDIVIDUALS IV LYFE u know how we do down here in tha bottom lowridin all ova tha M.I.A till i D.I.E



U KNOWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!


----------



## KING OF HEARTS LAC (Dec 8, 2002)

THIS IS MY LAC I DONNO WAT HAPPEN WIT THAT OTHER PIC!


----------



## counterfit69 (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Nov 21 2002, 11:35 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Can you tell me what size daytons and vogues these are??


----------



## impalaman (Aug 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING OF HEARTS LAC_@Dec 15 2002, 07:15 PM
> *my lac reppin INDIVIDUALS IV LYFE u know how we do down here in tha bottom lowridin all ova tha M.I.A till i D.I.E
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: nice lac!!!!!


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FullFledgedPimpin_@Oct 25 2002, 01:16 PM
> *this 1 is on ebay
> 
> 
> ...


 It looks like they extended the skirts. It might of looked good if he would of made the lines flow.... but you can tell too easy where it originally ended and his new fillers starts.


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

thats a good observation... i never noticed... overall i like the car.. and the extended skirt idea.. it was just done poorly...


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

Before









After


----------



## trikeboy666 (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 90towncar_@Dec 18 2002, 07:47 PM
> *Before
> 
> 
> ...


 u do some tight shit town car...try to make up your own murals and patterns...not from other cars


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

Whats that mean? Those murals are not from other cars neither are the patterns....They murals are acually pics from porn sights......


----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)

set em strait jd...


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)




----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

damn guys keep em coming luv the pics. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Welcme 2 Detroit (Sep 13, 2002)

damn these mother fuckers are makin me wanna cop one........ i think thats what i will get.


----------



## 96' CADDY PIMPIN (Nov 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Slabhurta_@Sep 27 2002, 07:24 PM
> *22*


 damn those 22 look clean as hell on that ride. i'm thinkin bout puttin 20 wires on mine what yall think?


----------



## 96' CADDY PIMPIN (Nov 9, 2002)

the pic didnt post but its on the bottem of the first page.


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Here's my '94 FLEETWOOD :biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Juan Singleterry's '94 FLEETWOOD dallas,teXas


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

dallas,teXas


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow+Dec 18 2002, 05:08 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LayItLow @ Dec 18 2002, 05:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--FullFledgedPimpin_@Oct 25 2002, 01:16 PM
> *this 1 is on ebay
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like they extended the skirts. It might of looked good if he would of made the lines flow.... but you can tell too easy where it originally ended and his new fillers starts.[/b][/quote]
Kebo's Caddy has them too. Last time I was in LA I went to Homies Hydraulics and they said the can get them for anyone that wants them but its gonna cost $$$ I know cuz my homeboy was thinking about getting them.


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

TIGHT! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## lowkaliloryder07 (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trikeboy666+Dec 18 2002, 08:11 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (trikeboy666 @ Dec 18 2002, 08:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--90towncar_@Dec 18 2002, 07:47 PM
> *Before
> 
> 
> ...


u do some tight shit town car...try to make up your own murals and patterns...not from other cars[/b][/quote]
thats kebo's caddi right? what year is that, it looks like a 95?


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

WHICH BIG BODY IS THE BEST ONE TO THIS DAY


HYRO'S GREEN (PIMPIN) IS MY PICK
WHATS YOUR PICK


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

Majestics


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Feb 19 2003, 10:09 PM
> *WHICH BIG BODY IS THE BEST ONE TO THIS DAY
> 
> 
> ...


 i like feak nasty :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Feb 19 2003, 04:09 PM
> *WHICH BIG BODY IS THE BEST ONE TO THIS DAY
> 
> 
> ...


 Check you out Mike. trying to steer the votes your way huh. LOL :biggrin: j/k


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

As far as fully customized I would have to say cadastrophic would be at the top of my list.


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Feb 19 2003, 04:34 PM
> *As far as fully customized I would have to say cadastrophic would be at the top of my list.*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

:0


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog+Feb 19 2003, 10:35 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RedDog @ Feb 19 2003, 10:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Feb 19 2003, 04:34 PM
> *As far as fully customized I would have to say cadastrophic would be at the top of my list.*


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
:thumbsup: THAT CADDY IS BADD


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

My old 93


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

:0 BADD BOY


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

building it


----------



## CADI (Oct 27, 2002)

heres mine


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## CADI (Oct 27, 2002)

poppin trunk


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Feb 19 2003, 06:37 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CADI (Oct 27, 2002)

at night


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:angry:


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

94 from Ontario Canada reppin Rollers Only


----------



## INDIVIDUALS95LAC (Aug 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS95LAC (Aug 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

Is that your car in Japan, I know you sold it to them just never seen this pic!! Why that was such a sick Caddy, got a pic I shot of it in San Diego 2 years ago, right above my bed so I can wake up everyday in the morning to it!!








How come it looks like it dont have hydros!! 



Last edited by 93-96BIGBODY at Feb 20 2003, 10:42 AM


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

BIG BADD ASS USO FROM BIG BADD ASS SAN DIEGO











Last edited by 93-96BIGBODY at Feb 20 2003, 11:27 AM


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)




----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

96, Fucked up on the rims and tires though


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

94 from Empire c.c


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

93 Hater Proof



















Last edited by 93-96BIGBODY at Feb 20 2003, 10:58 AM


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

95


----------



## vegasrider (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog+Feb 19 2003, 11:12 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RedDog @ Feb 19 2003, 11:12 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIG I FROM AZ_@Feb 19 2003, 04:09 PM
> *WHICH BIG BODY IS THE BEST ONE TO THIS DAY
> 
> 
> ...


Check you out Mike. trying to steer the votes your way huh. LOL :biggrin: j/k[/b][/quote]
hyros green caddie is the shit. that car is so fuckin sick. everything on that bitch was gold. anybody got any pics of it


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

CROWD SAN DIEGO REPPING!!








2of the cleanest Big Bodies Rolling around in San Diego!!



















Last edited by 93-96BIGBODY at Feb 20 2003, 11:29 AM


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)




----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

hey to see hyros caddy go to caddy fest on here and go to page 41 and dam that bitch is bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

95


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

my 93


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

95


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)




----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)




----------



## CADI (Oct 27, 2002)

before


----------



## CADI (Oct 27, 2002)

after


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

from firme lowrider club :uh:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flossy VonFleetwood+Sep 30 2002, 05:03 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Flossy VonFleetwood @ Sep 30 2002, 05:03 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SDStunna_@Sep 30 2002, 05:30 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whoops...these....molded solid type?[/b][/quote]
hey ain't that sevens car?that fool has a tight ass cd out right now!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Here are some of my old 93 brougham


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Did you have to reinforce the rea quartpanels or do anything special to keep them from denting in to do the 3-wheel? Thanks,


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

I fiberglassed the hell out of them good luck Tony


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Sep 27 2002, 02:08 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 there went my retnas


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

ttt


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 26 2003, 11:53 PM
> *Here are some of my old 93 brougham
> 
> 
> ...


 WOWZER!!!!!thats helluva caddi.how many batteries are you runnin?


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

yeah big tony that sure is one helluva caddy! much props!


----------



## MADHOPPER (Nov 1, 2002)

Dude, I am not knowing the cadillac years or models.But I was driving with my dad on the I-5 S. in the valley and saw a caddy like the one above on a flat bed.It was a two door convertible with no front clip.It looked to be in the works,because it was primered and spoted.Most likely a lowrider,it had spokes in the back and stocks up front.My dad said it was something rare,so we pulled up to ask the driver,but the guy was scared to lower the window.Like we we're going to jack him or something,that old tow truck looked like it was going to break down.

So my question is what years did they make those in? I am interested in finding one.


----------



## Rocktwism (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93-96BIGBODY_@Feb 20 2003, 10:53 AM
> *96, Fucked up on the rims and tires though
> 
> 
> ...


 They are powder coated burgandy, still waiting on white walls to arrive.


----------



## Rocktwism (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MADHOPPER_@Mar 1 2003, 12:22 AM
> *a caddy like the one above on a flat bed,
> So my question is what years did they make those in? I am interested in finding one.*


 The Fleetwood Brougham, like the one you are talking about, were made from '93-'96 I believe. Look on ebay, I got both of mine off there, both 96's.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rocktwism+Mar 1 2003, 01:39 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Rocktwism @ Mar 1 2003, 01:39 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--93-96BIGBODY_@Feb 20 2003, 10:53 AM
> *96, Fucked up on the rims and tires though
> 
> 
> ...


They are powder coated burgandy, still waiting on white walls to arrive.[/b][/quote]

holy shit thats SMALL hahaha, i dont know i kinda like it, except for the powdercoating....does that actually work on such a heavy car????


----------



## RidersExpo.com (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joost....+Mar 1 2003, 04:23 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Joost.... @ Mar 1 2003, 04:23 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit thats SMALL hahaha, i dont know i kinda like it, except for the powdercoating....does that actually work on such a heavy car????[/b][/quote]
those are 15's w/ 195/50/15.


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MADHOPPER_@Mar 1 2003, 03:22 AM
> *Dude, I am not knowing the cadillac years or models.But I was driving with my dad on the I-5 S. in the valley and saw a caddy like the one above on a flat bed.It was a two door convertible with no front clip.It looked to be in the works,because it was primered and spoted.Most likely a lowrider,it had spokes in the back and stocks up front.My dad said it was something rare,so we pulled up to ask the driver,but the guy was scared to lower the window.Like we we're going to jack him or something,that old tow truck looked like it was going to break down.
> 
> So my question is what years did they make those in? I am interested in finding one.*


 Shit! You saw that car? I can't remember the name of the 2 door that made outta that 93-96 big body, but I heard that there were working on a convertible one. Shit! The original is already gone over to Japan. Wonder whats going to happen to this one.


----------



## Rocktwism (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Mar 1 2003, 03:23 AM
> *holy shit thats SMALL hahaha, i dont know i kinda like it, except for the powdercoating....does that actually work on such a heavy car????*


 Yeah, they work just fine, I got a set of white walls, 195/60/15, in today and will be put on Sat. when I don't have school to deal with.


----------



## Pak Man (Oct 14, 2001)

i think that caddy with the standard burgandy spokes is str8...jsut needs some 195/60/R 15 Vogues...


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pak Man_@Mar 6 2003, 12:08 AM
> *Vogues...*


 :angry:


----------



## Pak Man (Oct 14, 2001)

id run white walls with 14's or 13's...but for 15's to 17's i think Vogues look the best.


----------



## Rocktwism (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pak Man_@Mar 6 2003, 12:08 AM
> *i think that caddy with the standard burgandy spokes is str8...jsut needs some 195/60/R 15 Vogues...*


 I just got in some Hercules white walls for my brougham. Can't quite afford Vogues. It's kinda hard to get enough money together when you have school and sports to deal with at the same time as working on your car. It's all good though. :biggrin:


----------



## Rocktwism (Nov 24, 2002)

Let's get this started up again, post some more guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rocktwism (Nov 24, 2002)

What you think about the Fleetwood on ebay?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...bayphotohosting


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

any one got any pics of Lil Robs caddy... its a 93.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

check this 1 out


----------



## El Toro (Sep 18, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:0


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Apr 22 2003, 12:35 AM
> *:0*


 My all time favorite!!


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

Its crazy :0


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:cheesy: Whats up with grandpa in the pink hat :uh:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Apr 22 2003, 01:39 AM
> *:cheesy: Whats up with grandpa in the pink hat :uh:*


 Yeah, who is that, Dick DeLoach's dad!?


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

:0


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

Heres a couple pics of my car that Iam working on


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

:0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

This one is mine


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Apr 22 2003, 01:39 AM
> *:cheesy: Whats up with grandpa in the pink hat :uh:*


 Thats at Hollywood Kustoms


----------



## Rocktwism (Nov 24, 2002)

Mine


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Nice ride but them wheels need to goooooooooooooooo


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Tight Ride!!!! The rims are def. different but thing they look good on the ride but not my taste. Nice color paint :0


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 



Last edited by TRU CRUIZERS at May 8 2004, 09:55 AM


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@May 15 2003, 10:43 PM
> *:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERGIRL (May 9, 2003)

HERE'S A 95


----------



## LOWRIDERGIRL (May 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERGIRL_@May 16 2003, 04:31 PM
> *HERE'S A 95
> 
> 
> ...


 MY DAD (CONEJOZ) STRIPED IT


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERGIRL_@May 16 2003, 04:31 PM
> *HERE'S A 95
> 
> 
> ...


 i dont know why but i really love this car


----------



## LOWRIDERGIRL (May 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps+May 16 2003, 04:43 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (77monte4pumps @ May 16 2003, 04:43 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LOWRIDERGIRL_@May 16 2003, 04:31 PM
> *HERE'S A 95
> 
> 
> ...


i dont know why but i really love this car[/b][/quote]
ME TOO :biggrin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

big -j ,94


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

your dad did some good stripin on that caddi


----------



## LOWRIDERGIRL (May 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyman_@May 18 2003, 02:01 AM
> *your dad did some good stripin on that caddi*


 THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

well its in the back ground.


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

ttt


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

93


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

93


----------



## LOWRIDERGIRL (May 9, 2003)

DAMN I LOVE THIS TOPIC :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

TTT tight caddies everyone


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

we need more caddies peeps!!


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

heres my 94,i'm bearly starting on it,paint job is next :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

another pic


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

That is nice!!! What paint u going with? :0


----------



## maxedlow (May 26, 2002)

what size rims and tires are those lil joe?


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

This is depressing now :tears: :tears: :dunno:


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Jun 25 2003, 04:24 PM
> *This is depressing now :tears: :tears: :dunno:*


 what happened to yours??


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by originales+Jun 25 2003, 03:26 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (originales @ Jun 25 2003, 03:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SDStunna_@Jun 25 2003, 04:24 PM
> *This is depressing now  :tears:  :tears:  :dunno:*


what happened to yours??[/b][/quote]
well see


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna+Jun 25 2003, 04:27 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SDStunna @ Jun 25 2003, 04:27 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well see [/b][/quote]
so did you buy one??


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by originales+Jun 25 2003, 03:31 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (originales @ Jun 25 2003, 03:31 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so did you buy one??[/b][/quote]
nah...im not gonna say anything about when im gonna get it either :uh:


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna+Jun 25 2003, 04:33 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SDStunna @ Jun 25 2003, 04:33 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah...im not gonna say anything about when im gonna get it either :uh: [/b][/quote]
gotcha,,,dont want any bad mojo,,, hush hush,, :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna+Jun 25 2003, 04:33 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SDStunna @ Jun 25 2003, 04:33 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah...im not gonna say anything about when im gonna get it either :uh: [/b][/quote]
if you hook up with LOWRIDERGIRL, maybe her dad will let you use his to take his daughter out. :roflmao: :roflmao: 






j/p Stunna


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog+Jun 25 2003, 03:38 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RedDog @ Jun 25 2003, 03:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you hook up with LOWRIDERGIRL, maybe her dad will let you use his to take his daughter out. :roflmao: :roflmao: 






j/p Stunna[/b][/quote]
NO FOOL, I will not hook up with a torta just for a car :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna+Jun 25 2003, 04:51 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SDStunna @ Jun 25 2003, 04:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO FOOL, I will not hook up with a torta just for a car :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:[/b][/quote]
why not?? Don't you like Big Bodies. :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Jun 25 2003, 03:54 PM
> *why not?? Don't you like Big Bodies. :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Chevrolet n LA (Jun 11, 2002)

damn man 9 months later and u still aint got shit but rims and a wish


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chevrolet n LA_@Jun 25 2003, 04:08 PM
> *damn man 9 months later and u still aint got shit but rims and a wish*


 That was funny the first million times it was posted :twak:


----------



## Chevrolet n LA (Jun 11, 2002)

nah man that shit is STILL funny, i only posted a few times


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

Im gonna be clownin you in a year from now :biggrin:


----------



## ssdrop64 (Feb 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Jun 25 2003, 07:43 PM
> *Im gonna be clownin you in a year from now :biggrin:*


 :0


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Jun 25 2003, 07:43 PM
> *Im gonna be clownin you in a year from now :biggrin:*


 we have to see it to believe it.


----------



## MafioSSo (May 15, 2003)

2 door.


----------



## Chevrolet n LA (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Jun 25 2003, 04:43 PM
> *Im gonna be clownin you in a year from now :biggrin:*


 prolly

since im thinkin bout sellin BOTH my cars :0


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chevrolet n LA+Jun 26 2003, 03:23 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Chevrolet n LA @ Jun 26 2003, 03:23 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SDStunna_@Jun 25 2003, 04:43 PM
> *Im gonna be clownin you in a year from now  :biggrin:*


prolly

since im thinkin bout sellin BOTH my cars :0[/b][/quote]
FOR WHAT?


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

gangsta


----------



## Chevrolet n LA (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna+Jun 26 2003, 06:34 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SDStunna @ Jun 26 2003, 06:34 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FOR WHAT?[/b][/quote]
for wat? to get money to buys somethin else. save money, im gettin older and wanna move out soon, start a family, i gotta think bout my future


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chevrolet n LA+Jun 26 2003, 10:47 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Chevrolet n LA @ Jun 26 2003, 10:47 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for wat? to get money to buys somethin else. save money, im gettin older and wanna move out soon, start a family, i gotta think bout my future[/b][/quote]
whooped


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Here's mine


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

With the wife of course


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Aug 20 2003, 08:16 PM
> *With the wife of course *


 looks real nice man... :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by originales+Aug 20 2003, 07:19 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (originales @ Aug 20 2003, 07:19 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--801Rider_@Aug 20 2003, 08:16 PM
> *With the wife of course  *


looks real nice man... :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
Thanks homie. It's my daily for now, I want to get an Impala to really hit the street, but with the way money is going I may just have to switch up this one. But, we'll see.


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider+Aug 20 2003, 08:23 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (801Rider @ Aug 20 2003, 08:23 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie. It's my daily for now, I want to get an Impala to really hit the street, but with the way money is going I may just have to switch up this one. But, we'll see.[/b][/quote]
i hear ya man, mine is in pieces right now,, trying to get it done before winter..


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by originales+Aug 20 2003, 07:25 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (originales @ Aug 20 2003, 07:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i hear ya man, mine is in pieces right now,, trying to get it done before winter..[/b][/quote]
What year is yours? Mines a '94. Kinda wanna get the Castle Grill for it though.


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

mine is a 94 too,,,the list of goodies is endless for them,, but all the extras have a high price tag. ive been trying to find a good deal on a castle grill for a while now.


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

this topic is depressing :0 :tears: :tears:


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Aug 20 2003, 08:32 PM
> *this topic is depressing :0 :tears: :tears:*


 nah,,,just think of it as inspiration,,lots of ideas for when you get yours,,


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by originales+Aug 20 2003, 07:34 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (originales @ Aug 20 2003, 07:34 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SDStunna_@Aug 20 2003, 08:32 PM
> *this topic is depressing  :0  :tears:  :tears:*


nah,,,just think of it as inspiration,,lots of ideas for when you get yours,, [/b][/quote]
True, when I get back from Vegas Im gonna get a job to complete what I need in time before the year is over


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

I know a guy here that works a Chevy/Cadillac dealership that can get a good price on them. For some reason I can't remeber if he was able to get them for $300 or $500


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna+Aug 20 2003, 08:35 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SDStunna @ Aug 20 2003, 08:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, when I get back from Vegas Im gonna get a job to complete what I need in time before the year is over [/b][/quote]
cool, i'd just like to have mine back together before the year is over,,


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93-96BIGBODY_@Feb 20 2003, 12:05 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Did he take the murals off the car???


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by originales+Aug 20 2003, 07:36 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (originales @ Aug 20 2003, 07:36 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool, i'd just like to have mine back together before the year is over,, [/b][/quote]
What are you doing to it? :biggrin:


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna+Aug 20 2003, 08:41 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SDStunna @ Aug 20 2003, 08:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you doing to it? :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
little bit of everything,,


----------



## lockdown (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna+Aug 20 2003, 07:40 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SDStunna @ Aug 20 2003, 07:40 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--93-96BIGBODY_@Feb 20 2003, 12:05 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Did he take the murals off the car???[/b][/quote]
No he did not. We have 2 big bodys in the club with that same color. One with lots of murals and pin stripes and one without.


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@May 11 2003, 03:52 PM
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 2 of my favorite cars side by side....big body and a 61 rag

:0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*HERE'S MY '94*


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

* JUAN'S '94 FLEETWOOD ~DALLAS,TEXAS~*


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RidersExpo.com+Mar 1 2003, 07:38 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RidersExpo.com @ Mar 1 2003, 07:38 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those are 15's w/ 195/50/15.[/b][/quote]
Yea those dont look good, nice car but shit can the wheels.


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)




----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

something about that yellow one just seems wrong,,,,,


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

anybody got more pics of big body lacs?


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Aug 27 2003, 08:33 AM
> *anybody got more pics of big body lacs?*


 i hope so,,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ttt


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

damn big bodies look hella sick locked up :0


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

ohhhh, Big Bodies..... :cheesy: :cheesy: , anyone know where the you can get parts for these caddies, like them euro lights,mirrors,grills,etc...


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

YEAH BOY LOWCOS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

IS THIS HALF TOP ON THIS CADDY FACTORY CUZ THATS MY FIST TIME SEEING ONE LIKE IT??


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

^^^^ It's factory seen other like that too!!


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

MY HOMEBOY TITO'S FLEET. :uh: PICTURES KINDA SUCK


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 93-96BIGBODY_@Sep 17 2003, 06:31 AM
> *^^^^ It's factory seen other like that too!!*


 so what you call em them ??


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Sep 17 2003, 01:21 AM
> *IS THIS HALF TOP ON THIS CADDY FACTORY CUZ THATS MY FIST TIME SEEING ONE LIKE IT??
> 
> 
> ...


 if its factory what is it? only half top i saw was the ones that stop in the middle of both doors


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

2 tight :0


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi+Sep 17 2003, 09:53 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcadi @ Sep 17 2003, 09:53 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--93-96BIGBODY_@Sep 17 2003, 06:31 AM
> *^^^^ It's factory seen other like that too!!*


so what you call em them ??[/b][/quote]
it is bu i dunno what it's called! :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Sep 17 2003, 11:58 AM
> *2 tight :0
> 
> 
> ...


 BADD ASS LAC!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Sep 17 2003, 12:58 PM
> *2 tight :0
> 
> 
> ...


 I LIKE


----------



## IndividualsCC (Sep 16, 2002)

My daily...


----------



## IndividualsCC (Sep 16, 2002)

..


----------



## IndividualsCC (Sep 16, 2002)

...


----------



## IndividualsCC (Sep 16, 2002)

....


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IndividualsCC_@Sep 17 2003, 11:30 PM
> *My daily...*


 :0 :0 :0 thats a bad ass pics :0


----------



## IndividualsCC (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 3lowlacs+Sep 18 2003, 01:49 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (3lowlacs @ Sep 18 2003, 01:49 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--IndividualsCC_@Sep 17 2003, 11:30 PM
> *My daily...*


:0 :0 :0 thats a bad ass pics :0[/b][/quote]
Thx bro, appreciate it. :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Sep 17 2003, 12:21 AM
> *IS THIS HALF TOP ON THIS CADDY FACTORY CUZ THATS MY FIST TIME SEEING ONE LIKE IT??
> 
> 
> ...


 its called a 1/4 top, its after market. i used to install them. i think they look good but alot of people dont like them  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

just painted my homeboy bobby out of san angelo painted at big ed's odessa,tx.











Last edited by BIG ED at Sep 21 2003, 10:07 AM


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 26 2003, 04:53 PM
> *Here are some of my old 93 brougham
> 
> 
> ...


 CLICK HERE TO SEE IT HOPPING http://hometown.aol.com/chevydrops/myhomep...?mtbrand=AOL_US
:biggrin: 



Last edited by BIGTONY at Sep 22 2003, 01:30 AM


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

we need more big body pics, cmon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 76´Low (Aug 30, 2003)

Here is the one and only juiced Big Body from Austria/Europe !!!!
It belongs a Friend of me .........
It´s 93-94 Lac with a Homies Set Up (2 Pumps,8 Batteries,4 Switches) and 13"L.A Wires all Gold........

In Austria its not so Easy to have a Lowrider ,we got strong Laws over there,when the Cops get you when you Hit´The Switches you will the get your Plates..........


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## lolink (Oct 25, 2001)

What happened to the pinkish red caddy that was getting painted at Hi-Low's a while back. It was off the frame and on stilts. Used to be on there website? Anyone know if it got finished?


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

phat topic, now i'm part of it...


----------



## royalfking (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 15 2002, 04:32 PM
> *again...*


 jasonj , i am trying to find that grille (horizontal) can you help


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

call shell happy in el monte or pm mr impala


----------



## royalfking (Oct 8, 2002)

cool thanks, i just bought mine so time to drop some money


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

mine, for sale


----------



## low_master (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rocktwism_@May 15 2003, 01:45 AM
> *Mine
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 no problem w/ scrubin on this


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93-96BIGBODY+Sep 17 2003, 03:57 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (93-96BIGBODY @ Sep 17 2003, 03:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it is bu i dunno what it's called! :dunno: :dunno:[/b][/quote]
It's a carriage top. It was a dealer-installed item, not "factory."

Cheers,
Jeff


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

anyone got more pics of this custombuildt 2 door?


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Dec 15 2003, 01:07 PM
> *anyone got more pics of this custombuildt 2 door?
> 
> 
> ...


 that car makes my mouth water... is that a canvas top? its so damn clean


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76´Low_@Sep 29 2003, 05:24 PM
> *Here is the one and only juiced Big Body from Austria/Europe !!!!
> It belongs a Friend of me .........
> It´s 93-94 Lac with a Homies Set Up (2 Pumps,8 Batteries,4 Switches) and 13"L.A Wires all Gold........
> ...


sorry to burst your bubble, theres one in paris, france too. Grey one with red moldings and gold rims. But tell me more about this one!


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps+Dec 15 2003, 01:09 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (77monte4pumps @ Dec 15 2003, 01:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--badass 64_@Dec 15 2003, 01:07 PM
> *anyone got more pics of this custombuildt 2 door?
> 
> 
> ...


that car makes my mouth water... is that a canvas top? its so damn clean[/b][/quote]


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps+Dec 15 2003, 01:20 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (77monte4pumps @ Dec 15 2003, 01:20 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...










[/b][/quote]


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps+Dec 15 2003, 09:21 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (77monte4pumps @ Dec 15 2003, 09:21 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...










[/b][/quote]
i like the custom job on the hood too! very nice!


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Last edited by djtwigsta at Dec 15 2003, 05:22 PM


----------



## 76´Low (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Dec 15 2003, 04:21 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Whats happend to this Caddy :0 :0 
Ihis is not the Caddy from toppo   
Is it for sale ????


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Its for sale according to Mr.impala I beleive.....hit him up


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

:0 :0 
Who's pics are those!!


----------



## 6PacMac (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FullFledgedPimpin_@Oct 25 2002, 03:16 PM
> *this 1 is on ebay*


i love this color...ne one know what it is? candy or not? I'm lookin for something that looks blue in the day n black at night...












Last edited by 6PacMac at Dec 15 2003, 07:16 PM


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Sep 17 2003, 08:02 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 What color is the one on the bottom?


----------



## lukedogg (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Nov 16 2003, 09:36 PM
> *phat topic, now i'm part of it...*


 like the rims. they look good on my car too  :0


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

TTT keep em coming!!!


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

heres a couple for sale in sweden:
this 96 is custombuildt from the factory and is called a vip edition it comes with a couple o extra options like electrical massage rear seats and those bottle holders in the rear window along with 3 tv screens e.t.c... it was orderd by some diplomat in the u.s and then shipped to sweden about 1 year ago.


















this 94 is for sale and is parked just down my street:


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

dont recall if i posted mine! :biggrin: it a 95


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Dec 15 2003, 04:21 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What's up with this caddy? Any info?? Is that Topo's? If it is, please tell me it's a "before" pic :ugh: 



Last edited by drucifer at Dec 18 2003, 07:32 PM


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drucifer+Dec 18 2003, 05:58 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (drucifer @ Dec 18 2003, 05:58 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--djtwigsta_@Dec 15 2003, 04:21 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What's up with this caddy? Any info?? Is that Topo's? If it is, please tell me it's a "before" pic :ugh:[/b][/quote]
that was a ride topo was building for a customer but never got to finish it. the car is now owned by someone in the northwest


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps+Dec 18 2003, 08:09 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (77monte4pumps @ Dec 18 2003, 08:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that was a ride topo was building for a customer but never got to finish it. the car is now owned by someone in the northwest[/b][/quote]
Any word on who in the northwest bought it i was thinking about buying it but i personally can't roll someone else car no matter how nice it is 



Last edited by BIGTONY at Dec 18 2003, 09:30 PM


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

i heard its on its way to portland oregon


----------



## patrik (Oct 31, 2002)

Last edited by patrik at Dec 19 2003, 10:17 AM


----------



## monte carlo (Oct 11, 2002)

who's got the pics of the caddi that caught on fire and burned everything............I might wanna buy the car off of him. :0


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

what the FUCK happend to that car????????????? 



Last edited by badass 64 at Dec 20 2003, 12:59 AM


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 6PacMac+Dec 15 2003, 04:48 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (6PacMac @ Dec 15 2003, 04:48 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--FullFledgedPimpin_@Oct 25 2002, 03:16 PM
> *this 1 is on ebay*


i love this color...ne one know what it is? candy or not? I'm lookin for something that looks blue in the day n black at night...








[/b][/quote]
i dont know the exact color of this car but i know of a color thats exactly as you described and it can be found on a mid 60's lincoln color chart (mostly on the continental) and its called midnight blue. 

looks black in the dark but as soon as the sun hits it, its a metalic blue.


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Dec 19 2003, 11:36 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears:


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

SWANGIN'!!!!!!


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

SWANGIN'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## Lowridinboxchevy (Feb 24, 2003)

O.G. Big Mike


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

props to djtwigsta for this one!
looking razor sharp!


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

ANY BODY KNOW WHERE I CAN BUY A 93-96 FLEETWOOD FRONT DRIVER SIDE DOOR FOR A REASONABLE PRICE, PLEASE LET ME KNOW,THANKS.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Dec 20 2003, 02:19 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: Thats my old limo, heres my new big body (old pic) Its almost put back together now tho


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

you got any more pics of it??? if you do -POST THEM ALL!!! i love that color!


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

BOOYAA! BROKEN HEADLIGHT!







:0


----------



## CadillacGrill21 (Oct 19, 2001)

this is mine, i'm still workin on it


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps+Dec 15 2003, 01:21 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (77monte4pumps @ Dec 15 2003, 01:21 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...










[/b][/quote]


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Dec 20 2003, 02:12 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks bro......


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Some newer pics:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

lets get this topic goin'!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

:0


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Sep 27 2002, 07:41 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 This mother fucker right here is tight as fuck!!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Nov 1 2002, 01:38 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Straight fucken gangsta right here!


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Dec 30 2003, 11:05 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1 LO 64 @ Dec 30 2003, 11:05 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SDStunna_@Sep 27 2002, 07:41 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This mother fucker right here is tight as fuck!!!!

[/b][/quote]
But it is p-chopped


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Dec 19 2003, 01:36 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 DETAILS.......

was this an Engine Fire 

OR

Dros Fire????


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Neither....the box on the back of the seat (inside trunk) caught on fire.... Not sure what the box does or atleast remember.


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Dec 20 2003, 11:58 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 thats sharp,, anyone know what color it is?


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by originales+Dec 30 2003, 02:16 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (originales @ Dec 30 2003, 02:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--badass 64_@Dec 20 2003, 11:58 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats sharp,, anyone know what color it is?[/b][/quote]
Pm uce big body, its his ride


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna+Dec 30 2003, 05:38 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SDStunna @ Dec 30 2003, 05:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pm uce big body, its his ride[/b][/quote]
appreciate it,,,,


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Heres some crappy pic of mine.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Interior pic 6 tvs one in the steering wheel, visors, headrests, in dash.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

MY CADDY


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

And the back


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

My boys double pump bigbody.


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Jan 3 2004, 01:32 AM
> *MY CADDY *


 Damn thats clean. How much are the a-arms extended?


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe+Jan 3 2004, 10:07 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Big Doe @ Jan 3 2004, 10:07 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--RICH_@Jan 3 2004, 01:32 AM
> *MY CADDY *


Damn thats clean. How much are the a-arms extended?[/b][/quote]
1 INCH


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

Rich lets see some pics of the trunk......


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 505 Majestics_@Jan 3 2004, 10:59 AM
> *Rich lets see some pics of the trunk......  *


 it has too much gold that its blinding :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Jan 4 2004, 09:00 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 thats how they're supposed to sit!!!
-ON 13"s!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

TTT


----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Jan 4 2004, 03:00 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I love the colors and leaf on this car I almost bought a 95 in september the same color... It was the bigbody or my wives wedding band..... I wanted to keep on getting some so she got her ring.... :biggrin:


----------



## daddyofcadis (Mar 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Sep 17 2003, 11:58 AM
> *2 tight :0
> 
> 
> ...


 MIGHT SELL HER . WHAT YALL THINK ON A PRICE.


----------



## daddyofcadis (Mar 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by daddyofcadis+Jan 6 2004, 06:17 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (daddyofcadis @ Jan 6 2004, 06:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowcadi_@Sep 17 2003, 11:58 AM
> *2 tight :0
> 
> 
> ...


MIGHT SELL HER . WHAT YALL THINK ON A PRICE.[/b][/quote]
SHIT, WHAT DO YALL THINK ABOUT ME SELLING?


----------



## 83frumthaI (Dec 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by daddyofcadis+Jan 6 2004, 07:18 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (daddyofcadis @ Jan 6 2004, 07:18 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT, WHAT DO YALL THINK ABOUT ME SELLING?[/b][/quote]
ill sale it if its for the price you told me


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Jan 6 2004, 01:13 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Liv4Lacs @ Jan 6 2004, 01:13 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--RICH_@Jan 4 2004, 03:00 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love the colors and leaf on this car I almost bought a 95 in september the same color... It was the bigbody or my wives wedding band..... I wanted to keep on getting some so she got her ring.... :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
HOOK ME UP WITH A GRILLE AND BUMPER KIT


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

just how can you go through all that work and money and not mold the welds to begin with!?

i will never get that! ...ever!


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Jan 7 2004, 09:40 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 its still bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe+Jan 7 2004, 04:33 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Big Doe @ Jan 7 2004, 04:33 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--badass 64_@Jan 7 2004, 09:40 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its still bad ass :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
no doubt about it! 
-thats why i stated that i wont ever get how you can totally do up a car like that with paint and gold and everything and still dont mold the welds! 

that is something i'll NEVER understand...


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Another TS Ride!!!


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Chicanos:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any1 got pics of DAMU cc lime green big body, or 
roosters old blue big body??????

great topic,lets keep the pics rollin.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jan 7 2004, 05:08 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 damn those look like 15's :dunno:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg+Jan 16 2004, 10:58 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (trudawg @ Jan 16 2004, 10:58 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--djtwigsta_@Jan 7 2004, 05:08 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn those look like 15's :dunno:[/b][/quote]
try 14's...... 15 reverse deep dish cant even fit a caddy  












Last edited by djtwigsta at Jan 17 2004, 12:36 PM


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Herea a lil previaew of mine. Its nowhere near done but gettin there. Candy organic green with gold ice pearl, candy green and gold 13x7" McLeans.....much more to come...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

INDIVIDUALS 4 LIFE TEXAS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 83frumthaI (Dec 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 17 2004, 04:12 PM
> *Herea a lil previaew of mine. Its nowhere near done but gettin there. Candy organic green with gold ice pearl, candy green and gold 13x7" McLeans.....much more to come... *


 looks clean i like that color and you got 13s' too . :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Blue (Dec 2, 2002)

Heres a few pics of the Damu Caddi


----------



## Big Blue (Dec 2, 2002)

002


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

TIGHT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Haters hate Me! (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Jan 18 2004, 01:04 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Rich your car will never do that. :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

QUIT HIDING BEHIND NAMES


----------



## Haters hate Me! (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Jan 18 2004, 01:07 AM
> *QUIT HIDING BEHIND NAMES*


 I know you!!!! but you dont know me!!! :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



Last edited by RICH at Jan 17 2004, 11:27 PM


----------



## Haters hate Me! (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Jan 18 2004, 01:13 AM
> *ROB*


 wrong! try again,,,, clue! .p. :dunno:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

YOUR IP IS FROM SD


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Haters hate Me!_@Jan 18 2004, 12:16 AM
> *[clue! .p. :dunno:*


 HEY PANCHO :0


----------



## Haters hate Me! (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Jan 18 2004, 01:17 AM
> *YOUR IP IS FROM SD*


 who do you really think it is, write me an instent message.


----------



## Haters hate Me! (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The most hated+Jan 18 2004, 01:20 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (The most hated @ Jan 18 2004, 01:20 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Haters hate Me!_@Jan 18 2004, 12:16 AM
> *[clue!  .p. :dunno:*


HEY PANCHO :0[/b][/quote]
whats up! smart asses. THANKS! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

CANT FOOL US


----------



## Haters hate Me! (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Jan 18 2004, 01:24 AM
> *CANT FOOL US*


 IT'S US DIEGO, PANCHO AND THA FAMILY. WE PUT THIS OTHER NAME SO WE CAN FUCK AROND WITH SCOTTY. FROM US TO YOU ONLY. I JUST DONT WANNA USE THE FABS NAME ENY MORE. IT MAKES US LOOK BAD. OK :biggrin:


----------



## Haters hate Me! (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Jan 18 2004, 01:24 AM
> *CANT FOOL US*


 NAH ITS ME THA YOUNGSTER. :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Haters hate Me!+Jan 17 2004, 11:32 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Haters hate Me! @ Jan 17 2004, 11:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--RICH_@Jan 18 2004, 01:24 AM
> *CANT FOOL US*


NAH ITS ME THA YOUNGSTER. :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Dec 30 2003, 09:21 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1 LO 64 @ Dec 30 2003, 09:21 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--djtwigsta_@Dec 19 2003, 01:36 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DETAILS.......

was this an Engine Fire 

OR

Dros Fire????


 [/b][/quote]
is this scottys ride


----------



## Haters hate Me! (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH+Jan 18 2004, 01:35 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RICH @ Jan 18 2004, 01:35 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is this scottys ride[/b][/quote]
:roflmao:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

TRUNK SHOT OF 2DOOR HOMIES BIGBODY


@Azalea Show 2002  :tears:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

BACK SIDE


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

CADDYSTROPHIC


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

CADDYSTROPHIC, again @ 2002 Azalea Show


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. ....PAPER CHASER


----------



## daddyofcadis (Mar 2, 2003)

FOR SALE


----------



## daddyofcadis (Mar 2, 2003)

:0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

hey frank i called u check this out i think i changed my mind about the top


----------



## daddyofcadis (Mar 2, 2003)

NA BUCHU WOULDNT LISEN MAYNE.........(scarface) J/K I HATE TO SAY IT , BUT I TOLD YOU SO.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

u were right its a done deal ill get it on monday :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)




----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)




----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)




----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)




----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)




----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

what happened post more lacs


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

bump...


----------



## 604IMPALA (Sep 11, 2002)

2-t-t


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

winter rims huh!


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

CHECK OUT MY RIDE AND HOLLA BACK [email protected]


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Feb 7 2004, 01:06 PM
> *CHECK OUT MY RIDE AND HOLLA BACK [email protected]*


 fleetwood??? :uh: :uh:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Feb 7 2004, 03:06 PM
> *CHECK OUT MY RIDE AND HOLLA BACK [email protected]*


 Nice fleetwood :uh: :twak: :twak:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:wave: forgot the ride


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS_@Feb 9 2004, 05:16 PM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NIIICEEE, i like the half top on it too :thumbsup:


  pimpd out


now, did anybody say 96 mirrors? :biggrin: 



Last edited by mrtravieso at Feb 9 2004, 06:41 PM


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

soon when i paint it red p.s. 1/4 top thanks for the props


----------



## low_master (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASS BOYZ_@Jan 28 2004, 04:16 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man if you are gonna post a lac reppin like that, i think some soap-n-water should be in order, so everyone can tell you to put 13s/14s on that clean Caddy 



Last edited by low_master at Feb 9 2004, 08:07 PM


----------



## properproductions (Jul 15, 2002)

mine :biggrin:


----------



## Big Blue (Dec 2, 2002)

Took a few pics today :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

Volo Edition Caddy! :biggrin:


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ese Volo_@Feb 9 2004, 06:10 PM
> *Volo Edition Caddy! :biggrin:*


 hey that half skirt is like the one on supreme hustle ha!! That shit looks tight!! Did you custom make it or bought it somewhere!


----------



## Big Blue (Dec 2, 2002)

Finally got my skirts back :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

How much are those skirts and where do you get them? :biggrin:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

hey stunna i havent been on lil in a while did you ever get your car??? if so what is it


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

can anyone post a pic of roosters blue big body its a bad m-fucker


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Feb 9 2004, 07:57 PM
> *hey stunna i havent been on lil in a while did you ever get your car??? if so what is it*


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low_master+Feb 9 2004, 07:06 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (low_master @ Feb 9 2004, 07:06 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--CUTLASS BOYZ_@Jan 28 2004, 04:16 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man if you are gonna post a lac reppin like that, i think some soap-n-water should be in order, so everyone can tell you to put 13s/14s on that clean Caddy[/b][/quote]
13's or 14's wont work on that Lac anymore because It 
BODY DROPED :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## daddyofcadis (Mar 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASS BOYZ+Feb 10 2004, 11:11 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CUTLASS BOYZ @ Feb 10 2004, 11:11 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


13's or 14's wont work on that Lac anymore because It 
BODY DROPED :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)

Thats what happens when you let a Mini-Trucker get ahold of a Caddy :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Homies sells those skirts, I cant remember how much


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 11 2004, 01:05 AM
> *Homies sells those skirts, I cant remember how much *


 no they dont anymore... 
i called and checked with them like a month ago and the dude that made them (ralf f.) dont work there no more (as you prolly allready know)...


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ese Volo_@Feb 9 2004, 07:10 PM
> *Volo Edition Caddy! :biggrin:*


 could this have been you homie??


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

BUMP


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by badass 64+Feb 11 2004, 01:31 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (badass 64 @ Feb 11 2004, 01:31 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Big Doe_@Feb 11 2004, 01:05 AM
> *Homies sells those skirts, I cant remember how much  *


no they dont anymore... 
i called and checked with them like a month ago and the dude that made them (ralf f.) dont work there no more (as you prolly allready know)...[/b][/quote]
damn thats fucked up he becomes the editor of Lowrider and forgets about us Caddy guys :uh:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso+Feb 10 2004, 11:02 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mrtravieso @ Feb 10 2004, 11:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Ese Volo_@Feb 9 2004, 07:10 PM
> *Volo Edition Caddy!  :biggrin:*


could this have been you homie??[/b][/quote]
:0 :0 :0


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Blue_@Feb 9 2004, 09:14 PM
> *Finally got my skirts back :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


 Damn blue your like my homie volo's shadaw lol you two got the skirts at the same time  Looks good.


Volo knows how you can get them but if he told you guys he'd have to kill you


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Blue_@Feb 9 2004, 07:09 PM
> *Took a few pics today :biggrin:*


 looks real good blu cant wait 2 get em :biggrin:


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

heres a pic of mine


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 19 2004, 10:08 PM
> *heres a pic of mine*


 Looking good Bigdoe, like the color.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Thank you. That pic doesnt do it justice. I will get some good ones when we get a nice sunny day  

BTW yours looks real nice too


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 19 2004, 10:20 PM
> *Thank you. That pic doesnt do it justice. I will get some good ones when we get a nice sunny day
> 
> BTW yours looks real nice too*


 Thanks, like the stripes to, I was thinking about striping mine to but dont know what colors to do.


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

HEY WHAT UP HOMIE THAT GREEN ONE LOOKS TIGHT LIKE THE WHEELS KEEP GOING WITH IT


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

looking good Big Doe!
im feelin' the color.


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

Back to the top you go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS C.C.+Feb 19 2004, 09:13 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LOWCOS C.C. @ Feb 19 2004, 09:13 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Big Doe_@Feb 19 2004, 10:08 PM
> *heres a pic of mine*


Looking good Bigdoe, like the color.[/b][/quote]
same here


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

ttt...................


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Mar 3 2004, 09:24 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 i LOVE THIS PHOTO!!!!!!


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

heres a hottie


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

what gas tank will fit on the lac so i can chrome it


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

bump...


----------



## 83frumthaI (Dec 2, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 83frumthaI (Dec 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jan 24 2004, 12:50 AM
> **


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

i now can finally add mine :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
95 fleetwood brougham


----------



## UCE 94 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by badass 64+Mar 7 2004, 09:38 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (badass 64 @ Mar 7 2004, 09:38 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowriders2choppers_@Mar 3 2004, 09:24 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i LOVE THIS PHOTO!!!!!![/b][/quote]
Dose anyone have anymore pictures of this lac, that lac is off the hook. Any of my UCE brothers have any pictures of it , close ups of it , pic of murals. THe car is real tight.


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UCE 94+May 5 2004, 08:13 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (UCE 94 @ May 5 2004, 08:13 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dose anyone have anymore pictures of this lac, that lac is off the hook. Any of my UCE brothers have any pictures of it , close ups of it , pic of murals. THe car is real tight.[/b][/quote]
Yeah someone post up some more flicks of it!!!!!


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 604IMPALA (Sep 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 5 2004, 01:03 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 tiiiiiiiiight


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

ttt cant let this topic die out


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SinCity702_@Jul 9 2004, 08:19 PM
> *ttt cant let this topic die out *


 This ride would look a lot better with a few things done :biggrin:


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

:0 hyros green big body :0 



Last edited by SinCity702 at Jul 21 2004, 10:54 PM


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood (Jun 25, 2004)

Dinoboy's San Fernando Valley


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollin Fleetwood_@Jul 22 2004, 12:01 PM
> * Dinoboy's San Fernando Valley*


 nice :thumbsup: wass up dino????


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz+Jul 22 2004, 12:05 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (King Of Rimz @ Jul 22 2004, 12:05 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Rollin Fleetwood_@Jul 22 2004, 12:01 PM
> * Dinoboy's San Fernando Valley*


nice :thumbsup: wass up dino????[/b][/quote]
not much Rodster :biggrin: just here at work kicking it ! hey i got an 82 regal runs tight body is good, for sale and i just want $175.00 i have no paper work for it and it's not stolen... fuck it mad hopper know anyone???? get back at me. lates


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollin Fleetwood+Jul 22 2004, 12:11 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Rollin Fleetwood @ Jul 22 2004, 12:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not much Rodster :biggrin: just here at work kicking it ! hey i got an 82 regal runs tight body is good, for sale and i just want $175.00 i have no paper work for it and it's not stolen... fuck it mad hopper know anyone???? get back at me. lates[/b][/quote]
:0 I'LL LET YOU KNOW


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

my lac


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

this lacs is nice as [email protected]#K :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

ill add to this topic ... my cadi


----------



## Sid (Mar 30, 2002)




----------



## Sid (Mar 30, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Damn I want a Fleetwood!


----------



## Usoryder (Oct 14, 2004)

Adding a little Uce Flava to the mix.. :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ChicanoCruiser_@Oct 16 2004, 10:58 PM
> *ill add to this topic ... my cadi
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Anthony, that is nice. Is that the bomb in the background?


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Oct 17 2004, 06:41 AM
> *Damn Anthony, that is nice. Is that the bomb in the background?
> [snapback]2304364[/snapback]​*


yup thats the 53 ... puttin it together is on hold right now ... for some extensive mural/pattern work ... decided to take it semi/mild custom instead of just street


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

my big body


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

CLASSIC ANGELS C.C. MIAMI!!!


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

Damn, Rich!!! That is one of the tightest BigBodys I've seen, love the paint job and the rims! Beautiful!!! Here's a flicc of my 96 sitting in the garage...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Oct 17 2004, 10:00 AM
> *Damn, Rich!!! That is one of the tightest BigBodys I've seen, love the paint job and the rims! Beautiful!!! Here's a flicc of my 96 sitting in the garage...
> 
> 
> ...


its my old one i just redid it


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

nice kit nick


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

BUMP


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

ttt


my 95

o.t........but does anyone know why my traction control, and abs lights won't go off on the dash?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

abs needs service and u may have accidentally hit the trac control switch(if they have them)


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Nov 8 2004, 01:41 AM
> *abs needs service and u may have accidentally hit the trac control switch(if they have them)
> [snapback]2370398[/snapback]​*


The switch is in the glove box and u might need ABS work...


----------



## Cadillac Bob (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Nov 8 2004, 01:28 AM
> *ttt
> my 95
> 
> ...



My bet is - bad wheelspeed sensor.


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

sometimes they just need to be cleaned


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

under construction UCE MIAMI


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Nov 8 2004, 01:28 AM
> *ttt
> my 95
> 
> ...


the same thing ahppened to mine when i first got it. I think the sensors and rotors were built up with gunk. I replaced the rotors and wheel bearings and i havent noticed the lights since. But it may just be a fluke? They only came on at the same time


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ChicanoCruiser_@Oct 17 2004, 04:58 AM
> *ill add to this topic ... my cadi
> 
> 
> ...




that sht is fukn clean


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 17 2004, 10:45 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Rich i luv ur car the color and patterns are tight


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Keepit-real_@Nov 14 2004, 08:38 PM
> *Rich i luv ur car the color and patterns are tight
> [snapback]2402764[/snapback]​*


THANKS,,,BRO
:cheesy: 
c.c.


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

u got any more pics...setup, undercarriage, close up of the patterns??


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

COOL MAN NICE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Does anyone have a picture of Billy Hobbs from Lexington's old Fleetwood after he repainted it?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

ttt


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

to the top lets keep it alive


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

top


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

:0


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

Boston, Ma


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> *Does anyone have a picture of Billy Hobbs from Lexington's old Fleetwood after he repainted it?*


I do (I think the only ones, I'm not even sure if Billy took any). But it's an actually picture (not digital) and I don't have a scanner.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

UP


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

MY 94... WHEELS FROM HOMEBOYZ ON THE WAY AND LOOKING FOR A CONTI KIT AND CASTLE GRILLE


----------



## SWITCH_RIDAH (Oct 26, 2004)

My boy Rod's 94
Switch - Detroit


----------



## SWITCH_RIDAH (Oct 26, 2004)

Angelo's 94


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

Bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

:0 My 94 I just picked up :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

that mf looks hard put some all chrome w/ green spokes :biggrin:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIMP JUICE 78_@Jan 12 2005, 02:28 PM
> *MY 94... WHEELS FROM HOMEBOYZ ON THE WAY AND LOOKING FOR A CONTI KIT AND CASTLE GRILLE
> [snapback]2597680[/snapback]​*


SO GANGSTER


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ROLAND FROM INDIVIDUALS SOUTH TEXAS :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

soon to be juiced


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS_@Jan 14 2005, 08:44 PM
> *that mf looks hard put some all chrome w/ green spokes  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2606366[/snapback]​*



:cheesy: That sounds great :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Slabhurta (Feb 18, 2002)

[attachmentid=90445]

[attachmentid=90444]

[attachmentid=90446]

my old one, not on daytons though........still a fleet.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BONES_@Jan 14 2005, 11:57 PM
> *SO GANGSTER
> [snapback]2606395[/snapback]​*


wheels should be here in about 2 weeks, i'll put a new pic up then


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

john solow reppin, bronx, ny


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

yo slabhurta...what the fuck is up with your trunk...a booty kit, and a trunk thing....


----------



## Slabhurta (Feb 18, 2002)

Its an H-town Hood thang....Just showing da pics playa....


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Slabhurta_@Jan 16 2005, 10:21 PM
> *Its an H-town Hood thang....Just showing da pics playa....
> [snapback]2611340[/snapback]​*


do yo thang...just wondering??? :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

where they at


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Heres my on a foggie morning in Fresno


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Jan 21 2005, 01:40 PM
> *Heres my on a foggie morning in Fresno
> [snapback]2628973[/snapback]​*


damn i miss fresno....gotta love that chill that comes with that mist in the mornings...


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Jan 21 2005, 02:40 PM
> *Heres my on a foggie morning in Fresno
> [snapback]2628973[/snapback]​*


Nice pic.... got one of whats in your avatar :cheesy:


----------



## TODD1 (Aug 20, 2004)




----------



## TODD1 (Aug 20, 2004)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

dont no what year it is but i think it might be between 93-96.


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

oh yea its a new zealand car too


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jan 21 2005, 11:44 AM
> *Nice pic.... got one of whats in your avatar  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2628994[/snapback]​*


Same day in Fresno! With my first 3 models....can't wait until this show season....you wont be able to see my caddy


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

damn them chics are HOT!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Jan 21 2005, 06:30 PM
> *Same day in Fresno!  With my first 3 models....can't wait until this show season....you wont be able to see my caddy
> [snapback]2630447[/snapback]​*


is the chick in the middle taking a leak :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

BUMP


----------



## TODD1 (Aug 20, 2004)

> u do some tight shit town car...try to make up your own murals and patterns...not from other cars


thats kebo's caddi right? what year is that, it looks like a 95?
[snapback]491940[/snapback]​[/quote]


Can any Photo Shoppers do a mural on my car? 
Im looking for something like the picture above


----------



## TODD1 (Aug 20, 2004)

Heres Mine Today.
Damn I hate New England


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TODD1_@Jan 23 2005, 01:18 PM
> *Heres Mine Today.
> Damn I hate New England
> 
> ...


I would too...that sucks!!!!


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)




----------



## TODD1 (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usojohn_@Jan 25 2005, 10:05 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats tight. I like the color on it alot.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Heres my kandy orange lac


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 27 2005, 11:45 PM
> *Heres my kandy orange lac
> [snapback]2651702[/snapback]​*


Damn theres alot of orange bigbodies out there, nice ride by the way.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

top :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

My 96 Single Gate... Out side our garage, winter time! :uh:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ive got to admit that is my favorite big body besides mine :biggrin: i love everything that youve done that mother is hard :thumbsup:


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS_@Jan 29 2005, 07:08 PM
> *ive got to admit that is my favorite big body besides mine  :biggrin: i love everything that youve done that mother is hard  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2656886[/snapback]​*


Whoa! Thanx alot homie, glad to hear that,  I need to finish up the frame work on it so I can post up some swingin' pics!!! Your Caddy sure looks hard, rollin in that pic!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

i got the new mirrors a few days ago and plan on changin them out and painting it diamond white soon


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

anyone post the pics of the one with the candy blue rockers? if not post it up on here.


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

anyone post the pics of the one with the candy blue rockers? if not post it up on here.


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

anyone post the pics of the one with the candy blue rockers? if not post it up on here.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Jan 29 2005, 06:57 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...




how are the reactions of the people on the street if they see the caddy rollin by?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Feb 6 2005, 03:32 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


every time i try to get a good gas hop pic it dont come out ,looks real good anymore pics


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Feb 6 2005, 01:32 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT PIC


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Nov 14 2004, 10:39 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]2404036[/snapback]​*


rich's green caddy ......how far are thoose arms extened???? what would be the best for a 93 bigbody (extended arm inches) im think 1"


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Feb 6 2005, 04:07 PM
> *rich's green caddy ......how far are thoose arms extened???? what would be the best for a 93 bigbody (extended arm inches) im think 1"
> [snapback]2690103[/snapback]​*


theyre extended 1 inch


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Feb 6 2005, 05:35 PM
> *theyre extended 1 inch
> [snapback]2690174[/snapback]​*


thanks alot... car looks sick....


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Feb 6 2005, 04:36 PM
> *thanks alot... car looks sick....
> [snapback]2690179[/snapback]​*


  thanks


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Feb 6 2005, 10:33 PM
> *how are the reactions of the people on the street if they see the caddy rollin by?
> [snapback]2689818[/snapback]​*


They ain't ready for this shit over here, I'll tell you that! :biggrin:


----------



## Domel (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Feb 7 2005, 01:45 AM
> *They ain't ready for this shit over here, I'll tell you that! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2691327[/snapback]​*



Like everywhere in Europe :biggrin:


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

heres what i was talking about...


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Feb 7 2005, 01:42 PM
> *heres what i was talking about...
> [snapback]2692881[/snapback]​*



ANY PIC'S OF THE INTERIOR ?????????


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

HERE'S A COUPLE PIC'S OF MY RIDE , MY R.O. BROTHER MR.TRAVIESO TOOK 
THESE PIC'S .


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Feb 7 2005, 02:28 PM
> *:cheesy:
> [snapback]2693007[/snapback]​*



IS THAT PIC TAKEN @ THE SHOP IN GARDENA SCOTTY????


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Perro_@Sep 27 2002, 01:08 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


POST YOUR BUSTED ASS COUPE UP!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 7 2005, 01:31 PM
> *IS THAT PIC TAKEN @ THE SHOP IN GARDENA SCOTTY????
> [snapback]2693011[/snapback]​*


WHERE ELSE WOULD IT BE NO NECK?! :angry:


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

a lil better pic of the interior...


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 7 2005, 02:00 PM
> *HERE'S A COUPLE PIC'S OF MY RIDE , MY R.O. BROTHER MR.TRAVIESO TOOK
> THESE PIC'S .
> [snapback]2692949[/snapback]​*


  




NICE SKIRTS :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

got my wheels from Keith on yesterday, here's a couple pice from last night after I finally got the skirts trimed up and some frome today.


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

oh so pretty, extended skirts?


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Feb 8 2005, 05:43 PM
> *oh so pretty,  extended skirts?
> [snapback]2697507[/snapback]​*


maybe soon, you never know what i'll do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by laidyota_@Feb 8 2005, 04:14 PM
> *it appears that all you gotta do is throw some wires on your car and its pimp? gayyyyyyyyyyy
> [snapback]2697650[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Feb 8 2005, 10:49 AM
> *WHERE ELSE WOULD IT BE NO NECK?!  :angry:
> [snapback]2696332[/snapback]​*




OK ******** DON'T START OR I'LL TELL EVERY 1 THAT 
LITTLE SECRET I KNOW ABOUT YOU


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PIMP JUICE 78_@Feb 8 2005, 02:26 PM
> *got my wheels from Keith on yesterday, here's a couple pice from last night after I finally got the skirts trimed up and some frome today.
> [snapback]2697411[/snapback]​*



CAR LOOKS NICE HOMIE , NOW TO COMPLETE THE RIMS YOU JUST
NEED SOME CADI CHIPS .



:biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Feb 8 2005, 01:26 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THANK YOU KIND SUR , EVERY 1 ELSE SEEMED TO LIKE THE SKIRTS TO 



:biggrin:


----------



## Sid (Mar 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Feb 7 2005, 03:28 PM
> *:cheesy:
> [snapback]2693007[/snapback]​*


anymore pics of this?


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 8 2005, 07:01 PM
> *CAR LOOKS NICE HOMIE , NOW TO COMPLETE THE RIMS YOU JUST
> NEED SOME CADI CHIPS .
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]2697863[/snapback]​*


THANX! GOT THE CHIPS, JUST GTOT TO TAKE THEM TO THE PAINTER TO GET THE BACK PART DUN UP


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

shit looks sweet as hell chad fuk the haters.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PIMP JUICE 78_@Feb 8 2005, 05:16 PM
> *THANX! GOT THE CHIPS, JUST GTOT TO TAKE THEM TO THE PAINTER TO GET THE BACK PART DUN UP
> [snapback]2698172[/snapback]​*



KOOL IT WILL MAKE A BIG DIFFERENCE WHEN YOU PUT THE CHIPS ON ,
YOUR OFF TO A GOOD START GOOD LUCK WITH EVERYTHING ELSE YOU
HAVE PLANNED FOR IT .

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Blue (Dec 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by laidyota_@Feb 8 2005, 03:14 PM
> *it appears that all you gotta do is throw some wires on your car and its pimp? gayyyyyyyyyyy
> [snapback]2697650[/snapback]​*


laidyota, I'm guessing you have a toyota. You do not have any room to say someones car is gayyyyyyyyy. He atleast posted pics of his car. When you have a car that is that clean YES all you gotta do is throw some wires on it and its pimp. Sell your shit import, get a clean Cadi, throw some wires on it and feel what is like to to have something that is pimp as you put it. Get something then talk shit FUCK FACE. I think the car is PIMP.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Blue_@Feb 8 2005, 09:17 PM
> *laidyota, I'm guessing you have a toyota.  You do not have any room to say someones car is gayyyyyyyyy.  He atleast posted pics of his car.  When you have a car that is that clean YES all you gotta do is throw some wires on it and its pimp.  Sell your shit import, get a clean Cadi, throw some wires on it and feel what is like to to have something that is pimp as you put it.  Get something then talk shit FUCK FACE.  I think the car is PIMP.
> [snapback]2698400[/snapback]​*


THANK YOU AND AMEN BRUTHA!!!!!


----------



## SIR FLEETWOOD (Jan 12, 2005)

HERES MINE FROM N.C. STILL IN PROGRESS DOIN A FRAME FROM A CAPRICE TO FIT UNDER IT


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PIMP JUICE 78_@Feb 8 2005, 08:13 PM
> *THANK YOU AND AMEN BRUTHA!!!!!
> [snapback]2698954[/snapback]​*


aleluya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

[attachmentid=104707]


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIR FLEETWOOD_@Feb 9 2005, 09:35 AM
> *HERES MINE FROM N.C. STILL IN PROGRESS DOIN A FRAME FROM A CAPRICE TO FIT UNDER IT
> *


So your stretching a caprice frame for it  seems like alot of work and weakening the frame. Be some hella welding.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 8 2005, 03:01 PM
> *CAR LOOKS NICE HOMIE , NOW TO COMPLETE THE RIMS YOU JUST
> NEED SOME CADI CHIPS .
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]2697863[/snapback]​*


SIMON!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 8 2005, 03:00 PM
> *OK ******** DON'T START OR I'LL TELL EVERY 1 THAT
> LITTLE SECRET I KNOW ABOUT YOU
> 
> ...


TELL THEM THAT I HAVE A NECK?


----------



## SIR FLEETWOOD (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Feb 9 2005, 10:07 AM
> *So your stretching a caprice frame for it   seems like alot of work and weakening the frame. Be some hella welding.
> [snapback]2701062[/snapback]​*


THE FRAMES ARE THE SAME


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Caprice is a b-body
Fleetwood is a d-body

6 inch difference... 1.5inches up front and the rest in the back


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Feb 9 2005, 10:30 AM
> *TELL THEM THAT I HAVE A NECK?
> [snapback]2701139[/snapback]​*



NO I'LL TELL THEM THAT YOUR NOT REALY BLACK !!!!! YOUR A
WHITEBOY & THAT YOU TAKE TANNING PILLS TO FOOL EVERY 1.


:biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Feb 9 2005, 10:58 AM
> *Caprice is a b-body
> Fleetwood is a d-body
> 
> ...




VERY TRUE THE FRAMES MIGHT SEEM THE SAME BUT THEY ARE DEFFINATELY NOT


GOOD CALL DJTWIGSTA :thumbsup:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Thanks... the difference is in the firewall area and the rear dorrs before the humps on the caddy when compared to a B-body. That is why I thought the frame was being stretched which imo would weaken those areas no matter how much weldign was done if hopping etc. Be alot of work


----------



## SIR FLEETWOOD (Jan 12, 2005)

TELL ME THIS I HEARD SOME WERE ON HERE THAT A 90 FRMAE WOULD WORK UNDER A 95 ? I DIDNT THINK SO WHAT DO YALL THINK? DAM I JUST WASTED TIME PULLING THAT CAPRICE FRAME OUT GLAD I HADNT STARTED WRAPPING IT YET


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 9 2005, 11:18 AM
> *NO I'LL TELL THEM THAT YOUR NOT REALY BLACK !!!!! YOUR A
> WHITEBOY & THAT YOU TAKE TANNING PILLS TO FOOL EVERY 1.
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]2701390[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 9 2005, 10:18 AM
> *NO I'LL TELL THEM THAT YOUR NOT REALY BLACK !!!!! YOUR A
> WHITEBOY & THAT YOU TAKE TANNING PILLS TO FOOL EVERY 1.
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]2701390[/snapback]​*


DAMN YOU ANGELO!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'M 90% COMPLETE WITH MY TREATMENTS!!!!!!!! AND YOU'RE NOT MEXICAN, YOUR CANADIAN!!!!


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Feb 9 2005, 11:25 AM
> *Thanks... the difference is in the firewall area and the rear dorrs before the humps on the caddy when compared to a B-body. That is why I thought the frame was being stretched which imo would weaken those areas no matter how much weldign was done if hopping etc. Be alot of work
> [snapback]2701436[/snapback]​*



YA YOUR RIGHT I WAS TOLD THE SAME THING , A FRIEND WAS GOING 
TO HOOK ME UP WITH A CAPRICE FRAME & I WAS GOING TO GET IT 
WRAPPED & CHROMED . GLAD I TALK TO ANTHONY @ HOMIE'S BEFORE 
I WASTED ANY MONEY .


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Feb 9 2005, 11:30 AM
> *DAMN YOU ANGELO!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'M 90% COMPLETE WITH MY TREATMENTS!!!!!!!!  AND YOU'RE NOT MEXICAN, YOUR CANADIAN!!!!
> [snapback]2701471[/snapback]​*




:0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

BIG SCOTTY IS REALLLY MICHEAL JACKSON


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIR FLEETWOOD_@Feb 9 2005, 01:27 PM
> *TELL ME THIS I HEARD SOME WERE ON HERE THAT A 90 FRMAE WOULD WORK UNDER A 95 ?  I DIDNT THINK SO WHAT DO YALL THINK?  DAM I JUST WASTED TIME PULLING THAT CAPRICE FRAME OUT GLAD I HADNT STARTED WRAPPING IT YET
> [snapback]2701448[/snapback]​*


I am not sure on a 90's.... i would just make sure what ever you get its a "D-BODY" frame. They label the frames for identifications reasons etc...


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Here's my 94 I just bought, just ordered some white spokes with gold nipples,hub and knockoff from Keith. Hope it looks good, thought it might go good with that white top.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick7922_@Feb 26 2005, 05:57 PM
> *Here's my 94 I just bought, just ordered some white spokes with gold nipples,hub and knockoff from Keith. Hope it looks good, thought it might go good with that white top.
> [snapback]2781110[/snapback]​*


Looks good bro...


----------



## BACK2DAGAME (Feb 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=115468]this is the 93 I just got


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Feb 26 2005, 06:24 PM
> *Looks good bro...
> [snapback]2781282[/snapback]​*


Thanks bro, just got my setup done on my 82, bridged and everything, but now I gots to sell her. Fell in love with these big bodies.


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

I don't know if this one has been posted but I got this shoot at Santa Fe Dam News Year day.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jestersixfour_@Feb 26 2005, 09:42 PM
> *I don't know if this one has been posted but I got this shoot at Santa Fe Dam News Year day.
> [snapback]2782230[/snapback]​*











that's ChicanoCruisers ride :biggrin:


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

heres mine....shitty pic....


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Add some Vancouver flavor in here


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Some more


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

saving up for the 14x6's,Grill,Fifth Wheel.......


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

didnt you just sell a grill??


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Mar 3 2005, 11:02 PM
> *didnt you just sell a grill??
> [snapback]2806681[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: yeah it was a alpha/mclean grill....I want an E&G castle grill


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

FINALLY GOT MY CHIPS ON YESTERDAY!!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin: BIG I TEXAS


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PIMP JUICE 78_@Mar 6 2005, 10:52 AM
> *FINALLY GOT MY CHIPS ON YESTERDAY!!!
> [snapback]2815158[/snapback]​*


Nice


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

Heres my 93 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Damn thats nice and colorful :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

Does anyone have a pic of that Big body with the gull wing doors??


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

heres my 1994!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by deecaddy_@Feb 9 2005, 12:03 PM
> *[attachmentid=104707]
> [snapback]2701041[/snapback]​*











what color is the paint??????????


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

NEW PAINT AND MIRRORS BIG INDIVIDUALS 4 LIFE


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Here is mine with the new top on it...


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Temptation O*C (Apr 26, 2005)

:biggrin: heres my 93 :biggrin: and it's for sale :biggrin:


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

How much are you asking for it?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## southsideknight (Dec 30, 2002)

-Southside ATX- 
[attachmentid=168815]


----------



## Temptation O*C (Apr 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@May 12 2005, 10:11 PM
> *
> How much are you asking for it?
> [snapback]3133238[/snapback]​*


11,000.00 :biggrin:


----------



## 727Lowrider (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Slabhurta_@Sep 27 2002, 09:24 PM
> *22
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone know who owns this car? I wanna do 22"s on mine and im bagged but I wanted to ask him some questions first......


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dUBCADILLAC_@May 13 2005, 03:43 PM
> *Does anyone know who owns this car? I wanna do 22"s on mine and im bagged but I wanted to ask him some questions first......
> [snapback]3136084[/snapback]​*


that pik is like about 4 years old.... that car was from here in miami. im prety sure the owner doesnt come on here though....


----------



## 727Lowrider (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@May 13 2005, 06:09 PM
> *that pik is like about 4 years old.... that car was from here in miami. im prety sure the owner doesnt come on here though....
> [snapback]3136199[/snapback]​*


damn, I wanna know if I gotta cut the wheelwells or what to get 22"s to fit when my bags are fully deflated....


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 26 2003, 04:53 PM
> *Here are some of my old 93 brougham
> 
> 
> ...


back up to the top for unlimited hustle


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

post more pics people


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin: INDIVIDUALS 4 LIFE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Here's a couple of a Caddy from Detroit. Took the pics yesterday on Belle Isle...


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

mine, not lifted, just rims and a grille but i like it...


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

my 94 caddy in phx


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS_@May 22 2005, 10:44 PM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Nice car bro. I have been wondering how white looked with white mouldings.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

THE CADI WENT TO THE DENTIST TODAY AND GOT SOME NEW TEETH :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PIMP JUICE 78_@Jun 4 2005, 12:48 PM
> *THE CADI WENT TO THE DENTIST TODAY AND GOT SOME NEW TEETH  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3223754[/snapback]​*


What size tire you runnin?


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick7922_@Jun 4 2005, 03:31 PM
> *What size tire you runnin?
> [snapback]3223882[/snapback]​*


175-70-14


----------



## geed_up (Oct 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 90towncar_@Dec 18 2002, 09:23 PM
> *Whats that mean? Those murals are not from other cars neither are the patterns....They murals are acually pics from porn sights......
> [snapback]341791[/snapback]​*



LOL ..... PORN SITES!!!


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PIMP JUICE 78_@Jun 4 2005, 12:48 PM
> *THE CADI WENT TO THE DENTIST TODAY AND GOT SOME NEW TEETH  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3223754[/snapback]​*


Lac is lookin beautiful bro.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick7922_@Jun 5 2005, 12:35 PM
> *Lac is lookin beautiful bro.
> [snapback]3226646[/snapback]​*


thanx bro, just picked up a conti kit last night, i cant wait to get it on!! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

my new ride


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

that color is getting popular :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jun 17 2005, 07:33 PM
> *my new ride
> 
> 
> ...


damn same color as mine :0


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 17 2005, 07:36 PM
> *that color is getting popular  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3287732[/snapback]​*



that is true. hopefully it will be painted before this year is over.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 17 2005, 05:38 PM
> *damn same color as mine :0
> [snapback]3287742[/snapback]​*



b ut dino has a colorbar and euro taillights :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

BLVD ACES MIAMI :0


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

SAME CAR :0


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:0


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:0


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 17 2005, 07:58 PM
> *b ut dino has a colorbar and euro taillights  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3287816[/snapback]​*


yup yup :0 :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:0


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:0


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jun 17 2005, 06:33 PM
> *my new ride
> 
> 
> ...



Clean ride. Sunroof or no?


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 17 2005, 09:08 PM
> *Clean ride. Sunroof or no?
> [snapback]3288102[/snapback]​*



not yet but i have a 42inch in my garage that is going in.


----------



## BIGG CEE (Jun 9, 2005)

:biggrin: MINE LOCKED UP ON 4'z


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin: 

Uce El Chuco


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

Here's a couple.


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV (Aug 2, 2004)




----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

Clean


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

any1 kno where i can get this grill


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

how bout the chrome strip around the top.my other project


----------



## Individuals85 (Apr 9, 2005)

WHERE CAN I GET THE SIDE DOOR MIRROR'S OFF A 95 OR 96 BIGBODY FOR A 94. BESIDES A WRECKING YARD ?? DEALER SALES THEM FOR $235.00 EACH.


----------



## Big Blue (Dec 2, 2002)

Theres a guy on ebay selling the 95-96 mirrors new for alot less the that. I have seen the billet grills on ebay also but I think Homies has them.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

The headlights are $58 on ebay I think


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Blue_@Jul 9 2005, 06:09 AM
> *Theres a guy on ebay selling the 95-96 mirrors new for alot less the that.  I have seen the billet grills on ebay also but I think Homies has them.
> [snapback]3386255[/snapback]​*


HOMIES SELLS THAT GRILL? :biggrin:


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

just picked it up on friday :biggrin:


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

pics are from my cell phone ill get better shots later. does anyone know how much an E and G grill costs?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Damn I can't wait for the day i'll be able to post mine all in one piece...


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHANTASYJOE_@Jul 31 2005, 07:59 PM
> *pics are from my cell phone ill get better shots later. does anyone know how much an E and G grill costs?
> [snapback]3516590[/snapback]​*


500 is resonable


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@Jul 31 2005, 06:10 PM
> *500 is resonable
> [snapback]3516626[/snapback]​*


thanks do you know where to order one from because on the website i didnt see any prices or where to order it from?


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

They are on ebay brand new for I THINK 485 all the time for some power seller.


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 31 2005, 06:21 PM
> *They are on ebay brand new for I THINK 485 all the time for some power seller.
> [snapback]3516685[/snapback]​*


thanks ill check that out


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

better pics from my digi cam


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

1996 fleetwood brougham


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)




----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

old school car phone im thinking about getting it turned on.


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

last pic


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

damn that thing is clean dawg :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Jul 31 2005, 07:03 PM
> *damn that thing is clean dawg :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3516936[/snapback]​*


thanks i cant wait till i sell my impala so i can do things to my fleetwood.


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

Me represent'n at a car show... :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Me too :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PHANTASYJOE_@Jul 31 2005, 08:05 PM
> *thanks i cant wait till i sell my impala so i can do things to my fleetwood.
> [snapback]3516946[/snapback]​*


what impala


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS_@Aug 2 2005, 12:13 AM
> *what impala
> [snapback]3525860[/snapback]​*


i have a 68 impala ss


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

new pics with the pillar trim


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

nice...nice!!!


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

heres 2


----------



## 604IMPALA (Sep 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Aug 11 2005, 11:26 PM~3599375
> *heres 2
> 
> 
> ...


sneaky :scrutinize:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## TODD1 (Aug 20, 2004)

Im looking for the rear drivers side rocker panel for my 94....

If anyone has one hit me up at [email protected]

Thank You


----------



## TuCamote (May 21, 2005)

My 93, just got my 4 Black Magic pumps, getting juiced soon!!


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

updated pic


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

93FWB


----------



## Basik (Aug 12, 2005)

nice


----------



## TuCamote (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Sep 27 2005, 04:23 PM~3895644
> *93FWB
> *


That shit is sweeeeeet!!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Sep 27 2005, 03:50 PM~3895800
> *:biggrin:
> *



ummm what are ay doing to the grill/hood? just a temp cover?


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

does any-1 know how to take off the chrome strip without breaking it???


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Sep 27 2005, 03:56 PM~3895836
> *does any-1 know how to take off the chrome strip without breaking it???
> *


on the fenders?


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Sep 27 2005, 01:56 PM~3895836
> *does any-1 know how to take off the chrome strip without breaking it???
> *


The strips are held on my adhesive and each also have 2 pegs. The pegs on the strips for the front fenders just snap onto the body. The pegs for the quarters have screws and you can get to them behind the trunk carpet. 
A good suggestion would be to order some new ones since they won't be available for much longer.


----------



## TuCamote (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Sep 27 2005, 05:00 PM~3895858
> *The strips are held on my adhesive and each also have 2 pegs.  The pegs on the strips for the front fenders just snap onto the body.  The pegs for the quarters have screws and you can get to them behind the trunk carpet.
> A good suggestion would be to order some new ones since they won't be available for much longer.
> *


 where can we order quarter panels from?


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Sep 27 2005, 02:00 PM~3895858
> *The strips are held on my adhesive and each also have 2 pegs.  The pegs on the strips for the front fenders just snap onto the body.  The pegs for the quarters have screws and you can get to them behind the trunk carpet.
> A good suggestion would be to order some new ones since they won't be available for much longer.
> *


u know any tricks or tips to get em off...i tried takin sum off another caddi and they snaped next to the pegs


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Sep 27 2005, 02:02 PM~3895870
> *where can we order quarter panels from?
> *


Whenever I have to get a part from a dealership I go thru www.buy-oem-parts.com. They sell shit less than you're average dealer. You can also try www.getcrashparts.com. They have bumpers for Fleetwoods for less than half what the dealer wants.


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Sep 27 2005, 02:03 PM~3895878
> *u know any tricks or tips to get em off...i tried takin sum off another caddi and they snaped next to the pegs
> *


When I was gettin my ride ready for paint, I just ripped all the trim off and replaced them with new ones. If you really wanna save them, you'll need to take off the inner fender support so that you can get to the pegs. You also want to use a solvent for the adhesive.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS_@Jan 24 2004, 11:37 AM~1557369
> *hey frank i called u check this out i think i changed my mind about the top
> 
> 
> ...


Im diggin' the half top on this one.


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Jan 21 2005, 07:30 PM~2630447
> *Same day in Fresno!  With my first 3 models....can't wait until this show season....you wont be able to see my caddy
> *


DAM THA WHITE BITCH IN THA MIDDLE... :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)




----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Sep 27 2005, 01:23 PM~3895644
> *93FWB
> *


THAT SHIT LOOK FUCKIN CLEAN IN THIS PIC...


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

does anyone know where to get the euro lights and the extended skirts?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHANTASYJOE_@Sep 29 2005, 04:31 PM~3911492
> *does anyone know where to get the euro lights and the extended skirts?
> *


Mario's Body Works (De Alba's) in Cali makes them. I heard they go for 4-5 bills you gotta send them yours and they convert them. Also I believe Homies Hydraulics makes them too. 
All I know is the euro red / amber tailight lenses go for big bank when you can find them. I wish some company like APC or somebody started making them like they did all those clear ones back in the day.


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

thanks for the info, do you have a phone number to Homies or Marios ?


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## TuCamote (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Sep 29 2005, 08:20 PM~3912198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Dino, hook a brother up, who's the hook up man?


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Sep 29 2005, 05:20 PM~3912198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im so fucking jealous


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

jagster did my skirts and mrimpala hooked me up with the euros.


----------



## TuCamote (May 21, 2005)

where do I find these guys bro, i know im a pain, but the shit is off the hook


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Sep 29 2005, 05:20 PM~3912198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: ...DAM I WANT A EURO N A SKIRT,,,HOW MUCH TO MAKE THE SKIRT?


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

i dont like the lights that much...im not feelin that amber..but the skirts are off the chain


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Sep 29 2005, 06:34 PM~3912272
> *jagster did my skirts and mrimpala hooked me up with the euros.
> *



What are the euro lights going for these days?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHANTASYJOE_@Sep 29 2005, 06:15 PM~3912163
> *thanks for the info, do you have a phone number to Homies or Marios ?
> *



Sure dont but somebody else here will Im sure.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Sep 29 2005, 08:38 PM~3912306
> *where do I find these guys bro, i know im a pain, but the shit is off the hook
> *



joel @ jagster i think this is his cell 213703 3229


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Sep 29 2005, 05:20 PM~3912198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOUR HEADED DOWN THE RIGHT ROAD HOMIE, LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## BIG_FIRME_OG (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## BIG_FIRME_OG (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## BIG_FIRME_OG (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_FIRME_OG_@Sep 29 2005, 08:06 PM~3913177
> *
> *


DAM THOSE ARE SOME BEFFY LOOKIN FAT WHITE WALLS... :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

TTT with mine niccuh.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHANTASYJOE_@Sep 29 2005, 06:31 PM~3911492
> *does anyone know where to get the euro lights and the extended skirts?
> *


Here's another pic of the lights...


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

HERES 1


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

93 fleetwood


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

93 fleetwoods


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

WHAT'S THE BIGGEST SIZE MOONROOF, YOU CAN PUT IN A BIGBODY ??


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

ttt :0


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

my 93...still a lot to do...


----------



## Mizz_Diabla (Jun 28, 2004)

:0 still in progress


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mizz_Diabla_@Oct 24 2005, 01:02 AM~4059287
> *:0  still in progress
> *


Lookin good.


----------



## Mizz_Diabla (Jun 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 24 2005, 01:03 AM~4059291
> *Lookin good.
> *


 :biggrin: thanks


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Here is a recent pic of mine, new top and interior.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mizz_Diabla_@Oct 24 2005, 01:06 AM~4059302
> *:biggrin:  thanks
> *


You get it candy painted?


----------



## Mizz_Diabla (Jun 28, 2004)

i'm still undecided on whether to go with a white top or a light grey


what u think?


----------



## Mizz_Diabla (Jun 28, 2004)

yeah HOK kandy brandywine over galaxy grey


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mizz_Diabla_@Oct 24 2005, 01:07 AM~4059311
> *i'm still undecided on whether to go with a white top or a light grey
> what u think?
> *


You know I was going to do a white on my car, but I did the tan instead, I am really glad I did. What color is your interior?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mizz_Diabla_@Oct 24 2005, 01:08 AM~4059317
> *yeah HOK kandy brandywine over galaxy grey
> *


Very nice.


----------



## Mizz_Diabla (Jun 28, 2004)

the interior is burgundy


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

I dont know tough choice on the top, maybe just keep it burgandy, looks clean as is.


----------



## Mendiola (Jul 25, 2005)

:0


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

damn Diabla...looks nicer than what I thought.........very very nice


----------



## Mizz_Diabla (Jun 28, 2004)

thanks :biggrin:


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mizz_Diabla_@Oct 24 2005, 12:07 AM~4059311
> *i'm still undecided on whether to go with a white top or a light grey
> what u think?
> *


GRAY TOP WOULD LOOK GOOD .


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

[attachmentid=324425] [attachmentid=324424]


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

[attachmentid=324426]Pistol Pete R.I.P.


----------



## BIG_FIRME_OG (Jan 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_FIRME_OG (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## Rickdogg (Aug 20, 2005)

uffin: heres my homies caddy :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_FIRME_OG (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## BIG_FIRME_OG (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## BIG_FIRME_OG (Jan 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

heres mine i just got it today 10/25/05


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)

IMPERIALS CC PHX CADDY


----------



## Mendiola (Jul 25, 2005)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FIRME!!


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Oct 24 2005, 12:25 PM~4061514
> *[attachmentid=324425]                                                              [attachmentid=324424]
> *


THA GOLD ONE IS SICK.!!!!!! :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 26 2003, 04:53 PM~508766
> *Here are some of my old 93 brougham
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## uceimpalass (Oct 18, 2004)

UCE C.C. LA Harbor (it is for sale!!!) :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=329352]
[attachmentid=329351]


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

My man Big Syk's cleeeeaaaan assed Fleetwood Brougham...


----------



## Mendiola (Jul 25, 2005)




----------



## DROPMASTER (Sep 22, 2005)

i think im going to trade my bmw 4 one


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Oct 29 2005, 11:34 AM~4094482
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nuttin like a big body with the booty kit. Anybody know where I can get the bottom chrome piece for mine?


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

toneys 93 (goodfellas) nor cal


----------



## IMPERIAL KING (Oct 30, 2005)

whats up this is pimpillac from imperials new mexico


----------



## IMPERIAL KING (Oct 30, 2005)

...imperils


----------



## IMPERIAL KING (Oct 30, 2005)

pimpillac ....imperials


----------



## cre8nhavoc (Feb 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

for sale 4,500 in NY


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 30 2005, 03:08 AM~4097778
> *nuttin like a big body with the booty kit. Anybody know where I can get the bottom chrome piece for mine?
> *


HIT UP BIG BLUE ON HERE, HE'S GOT ANYTHING YOU NEED FOR A BOOTY KIT... AND CAN BUILD IT FOR YOU TOO


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD66_@Oct 26 2005, 06:26 PM~4078210
> *IMPERIALS CC PHX CADDY
> *


DAMN! got any day pics? i wanna see that paint in the daylight! :biggrin:


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

Here's mine.....


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

anybody no the exact length of a bigbody frombumper to bumper? 
also with a 5th??


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Me..


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Nov 4 2005, 08:20 PM~4139639
> *anybody no the exact length of a bigbody frombumper to bumper?
> also with a 5th??
> *


ttt


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

225.1" LONG
78" WIDE
57.1" TALL

NO BUMPER KIT


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Nov 4 2005, 09:00 PM~4139941
> *225.1" LONG
> 78" WIDE
> 57.1" TALL
> ...



thanks cal. long time no speak.
need to make sure it fits in the new garage...


----------



## rocawearlowrider (Jul 26, 2005)

bigbody from LuxuriouS Mtl :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

What do you guys think of big bodies without leather interior? Is that a big deal?

Im curious because I found a super clean 95 fleetwood with no rips tears or dents with about 121K miles, but no leather... How rare is no leather in big bodies? :dunno: I would eventually redo the interior but just curious.


----------



## Desirableones (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Nov 2 2005, 04:09 PM~4123633
> *for sale 4,500 in NY
> *



Sorry 2 say but this car will be lucky 2 get that kind of money :thumbsdown:


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

:0


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Here's a couple updated pics of mine...... Did some more work for the juice to go in, new wheels (same as before but 13s), hand painted chips, conti kit, and extended skirts! :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

skirts!


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

"WET FANTASY"


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Nov 18 2005, 06:03 AM~4230265
> *  "WET FANTASY"
> *


anymore picsof it???


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

stock pic of mine


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

cool pic


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Nov 20 2005, 07:06 PM~4245688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM THAs A NICE ASS PIC.!!!!


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

goodfellas c.c


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINJA_@Nov 13 2005, 05:05 PM~4198473
> *Here's a couple updated pics of mine...... Did some more work for the juice to go in, new wheels (same as before but 13s), hand painted chips, conti kit, and extended skirts!  :biggrin:
> *


damn those knock offs are sik!! 
:thumbsup: its all bout tha details


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

goodfellas


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

:0


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Nov 21 2005, 05:21 AM~4247258
> *DAM THAs A NICE ASS PIC.!!!!
> *


Thanx guys! The white ones mine!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93CADDI_@Nov 21 2005, 10:49 AM~4247653
> *damn those knock offs are sik!!
> :thumbsup:  its all bout tha details
> *


Thanx man, I think they help set off the wheels!


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

i just found these i just wish i could post pics of mine but........ its still in the works so stay tuned well mine is supposed to look like the blue one but in a hok violet magenta hope yall like the vert


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

here is my 93 cAdI...sry bout the pic quality..really cheap..ill post up new clear pics wit my new white walls on  ..by tha way..lookin clean guys..all ur cars..tight shitt


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

some nice rides in here :thumbsup:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

[attachmentid=361779]
[attachmentid=361780]


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Nov 23 2005, 10:15 PM~4267566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 23 2005, 10:22 PM~4267937
> *Nice.
> *


did angelo stripe your car


----------



## tical killa beez (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Nov 23 2005, 10:17 PM~4267577
> *[attachmentid=361779]
> [attachmentid=361780]
> *


what the hell is that?


----------



## TuCamote (May 21, 2005)

that looks like a dildo :roflmao:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

looks like they updated the bubble caprice and put a cadillac hood ornament on it..... EWWWWWWWWW! :thumbsdown:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

"WET FANTASY"


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Nov 26 2005, 12:20 PM~4278842
> *  "WET FANTASY"
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Nov 23 2005, 09:17 PM~4267577
> *[attachmentid=361779]
> [attachmentid=361780]
> *


If they are plannin on remaking the Fleetwood, I think they should make the body style exactly the same as the '96. They should just update the interior.


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

ummm ewwhhh!!


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:0


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Nov 26 2005, 03:39 PM~4279617
> *ummm ewwhhh!!
> *


 :thumbsdown:  :barf:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Nov 23 2005, 08:15 PM~4267566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM THA SHIT CLEAN....


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

this is one of the cleanest caddies i've seen!!!


----------



## OoDIZZoO (Nov 12, 2005)

^^^ thats super clean


----------



## fleetwoodmack (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FullFledgedPimpin_@Oct 25 2002, 02:16 PM~194358
> *this 1 is on ebay
> *


any more pics of this one?


----------



## Dr. Jizz (Jun 3, 2005)

[attachmentid=372514]from hawaii


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Nov 29 2005, 09:17 PM~4303937
> *this is one of the cleanest caddies i've seen!!!
> 
> 
> ...


i love the way it lays........ :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## bignopps (Dec 2, 2005)

my boss's
[attachmentid=372867]


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Nov 28 2005, 05:51 AM~4289729
> *DAM THA SHIT CLEAN....
> *


Hell yeah :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Jizz (Jun 3, 2005)

[attachmentid=373217]childhood dreams c.c hawaii


----------



## AK47FLEETWOOD (Dec 2, 2005)

my 95 brougham


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

Baddest in Central Florida


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

3


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:0


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

any more of the chick? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

to me, this is the best cadillac ever build so far, hands down :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Dec 11 2005, 10:20 AM~4382807
> *
> any more of the chick?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

ah thats nice


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

I LIKE DIS 1


----------



## mafiacustoms (Oct 13, 2005)

:0 

HERE R DA BEST CADIZ IN DA WORLD!!! I MEAN I THINK SO ALL CADIZ R NICE BUT TO ME THESE R DA BEST WUT U THINK???


----------



## mafiacustoms (Oct 13, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mafiacustoms_@Dec 11 2005, 10:17 PM~4386590
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

cool pic


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Dec 7 2005, 10:22 PM~4360866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

My old car again


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Will a double din deck fit in the big body or is it only din and a half its been so long i forget?


----------



## tical killa beez (Oct 30, 2003)

looks like a double din to me... i was going to buy one of those double din tvs for my big body


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tical killa beez_@Dec 26 2005, 05:34 AM~4484237
> *looks like a double din to me... i was going to buy one of those double din tvs for my big body
> *


Let me know for sure im sure you will be buying a deck befoe im ready for one


----------



## Dr. Jizz (Jun 3, 2005)

[attachmentid=402352]booty shot


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 CLEAN ASS BITCH


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mafiacustoms_@Dec 11 2005, 10:17 PM~4386590
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)




----------



## TEXAS298 (Dec 29, 2005)

NEW SKIRTS


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)




----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)




----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)




----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Dec 30 2005, 11:03 PM~4519362
> *
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LeZzZz_Go (Dec 12, 2004)

??????????could u guys possibly post up sum big bodys on bags??????????


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LeZzZz_Go_@Jan 6 2006, 08:56 PM~4564315
> *??????????could u guys possibly post up sum big bodys on bags??????????
> *


No :biggrin:


----------



## 650 LiNCoLn (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 6 2006, 07:15 PM~4564423
> *No :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

what the score on 13inch and 14inch conti kits? seems like the 14inch fts better on the bumper, but what if you are running 13's. does it make sence to put a 13inch whel in a 14inch kit??

what the good word?

j.


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

like this see. what kit is this, 14inch wheel for sure, fits real nice along the bottom bumper. ! ?!? !

j.


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

SELF MADE theres 2 sizes of buckets and shells. large kit ( pink caddy ) and small ( white caddy) i have the small kit with a 14'' in it.


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

think its beat to run a big kit, and mold in a 13inch wheel in it, given the work is perfect. i've got a big kit and intend on running 13s, catch my bind? or get te same wheel in 14 for the kit, or is that real beat?

j. :dunno:


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

My 95'.


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Jan 6 2006, 10:43 PM~4565309
> *like this see. what kit is this, 14inch wheel for sure, fits real nice along the bottom bumper. ! ?!? !
> 
> j.
> *



the 1 that goes on that car


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Jan 8 2006, 06:50 AM~4572025
> *think its beat to run a big kit, and mold in a 13inch wheel in it, given the work is perfect. i've got a big kit and intend on running 13s, catch my bind? or get te same wheel in 14 for the kit, or is that real beat?
> 
> j. :dunno:
> *




hear this ?? anyone recommend? big kit, small wheels, whats the math ??

i got no probs chopping up this kit and redoing the glass to fit a smaller 13 in it, or is it common place to just run 13's on the car and get a matching 14 to stuff in the kit ??

j.


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

jus sell me the kit :biggrin:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

ah shit, busted by a local.

i am not building a bigbody, and i do not have a kit.

uffin:


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

[attachmentid=420788]

[attachmentid=420789]

not mine


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Jan 6 2006, 10:43 PM~4565309
> *like this see. what kit is this, 14inch wheel for sure, fits real nice along the bottom bumper. ! ?!? !
> 
> j.
> *


just dont be cheap and order the right kit from e&g fits perfect and its for a big body :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

HOOD MONEY


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn these all hot.


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93 fleetwood_@Jan 13 2006, 06:26 PM~4613713
> *just dont be cheap and order the right kit from e&g fits perfect and its for a big body :biggrin:
> *



check yourself son. if you read back i ask about bucket and wheel sizes and their relative fitments. if you (i) have a kit that fits a bigbody CORRECTLY, 14inch, and are (am) running thirteens on the car ?!?!? 

*what do you suggest for wheel size in the kit ??*

next time i'm on the phone to e&g i'll pick your broke ass up something for your troubles :nono: 

j.


----------



## BIG_FIRME_OG (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## BIG_FIRME_OG (Jan 18, 2005)

QVO


----------



## BIG_FIRME_OG (Jan 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_FIRME_OG (Jan 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

nice rides


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Jan 15 2006, 04:15 AM~4624092
> *check yourself son. if you read back i ask about bucket and wheel sizes and their relative fitments. if you (i) have a kit that fits a bigbody CORRECTLY, 14inch, and are (am) running thirteens on the car ?!?!?
> 
> what do you suggest for wheel size in the kit ??
> ...


 Im not trying to put you down im just saying your building a nice car buy the correct kit. thats the first thing i look for in a big body the right kit yeah the right kit is a 14inch the one in the picture not the pink car is a 13inch you can change the shield on the kit for a smaller one bolts right on


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Jan 15 2006, 04:15 AM~4624092
> *check yourself son. if you read back i ask about bucket and wheel sizes and their relative fitments. if you (i) have a kit that fits a bigbody CORRECTLY, 14inch, and are (am) running thirteens on the car ?!?!?
> 
> what do you suggest for wheel size in the kit ??
> ...


by the way bro what you did and have for your car i already have it so i no biggie


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

white kit 13inch black 14inch


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks man, after all that back and fourth you came up w the answer for me. glad we got bitchy. is the outside diameter on the 13 and 14 inch kits pictured above ^^ the same ? just the hole size different ?

nice ride btw.

j.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 26 2005, 02:35 AM~4483886
> *Will a double din deck fit in the big body or is it only din and a half its been so long i forget?
> *


hey tony its a din and a half if nobody has told you by now,

to fit a double din you have to do a lil "massaging"to the dash to have em fit,but it can be done.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 22 2006, 09:09 AM~4679368
> *hey tony its a din and a half if nobody has told you by now,
> 
> to fit a double din you have to do a lil "massaging"to the dash to have em fit,but it can be done.
> *



NOT TRUE !!!!!!
IT WILL FIT , I HAVE 2 UNIT'S IN MINE NOW . ONLY THING THAT NEEDS 
TO BE DONE , IS YOU CUT OUT THE PLASTIC BULLET THAT HOLDS THE 
STOCK RADIO ON POSITION .


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 23 2006, 01:09 AM~4684876
> *NOT TRUE !!!!!!
> IT WILL FIT , I HAVE 2 UNIT'S IN MINE NOW . ONLY THING THAT NEEDS
> TO BE DONE , IS YOU CUT OUT THE PLASTIC BULLET THAT HOLDS THE
> ...


by massaging,i meant a lil cuttin would be necessary,


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 23 2006, 03:04 AM~4685023
> *by massaging,i meant a lil cuttin would be necessary,
> *



OH OK I THOUGHT YOU MEANT CUTTING OR MODIFYING OF THE OUTER 
PART THAT CLIPS ON . :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

mines


----------



## LeZzZz_Go (Dec 12, 2004)

finally got a big body................


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

here is a better pic of my 93 cadi!..


----------



## 650 LiNCoLn (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93CaDiWoOd_@Jan 30 2006, 02:12 AM~4732833
> *here is a better pic of my 93 cadi!..
> *


looks clean, any more pics?


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

thanx for tha compliment..here is a another pic i have..as u can see the front bumper is kinda messed up but i will be ordering me a brand new one pretty soon so it can look a lil bit better


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

What setup does it take to make these bad boys hit 35-40" Anybody know??


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 25 2006, 06:27 AM~4700105
> *mines
> 
> 
> ...


let's see a pic with the skirts on it.


----------



## KINGCADILLAC (Dec 12, 2005)

My 93.


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGCADILLAC_@Jan 30 2006, 10:32 PM~4738707
> *My 93.
> *


 :machinegun: . That is a one bad mofo. Looks awesome.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

yo paperchaser.. are those 12's or 14's in tha back?? that shit looks cleann! i cant wait to get my car switched up


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

^^ What he asked. Nice pics btw. :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93CaDiWoOd_@Jan 30 2006, 11:24 PM~4739878
> *yo paperchaser.. are those 12's or 14's in tha back?? that shit looks cleann! i cant wait to get my car switched up
> *



12'S ?????????????

DO YOU MEAN THE BACK RIM'S OR THE RIM IN THE BUMPER KIT ?


ALL THE RIM'S ON MY CAR ARE 14" 7" STAMPED DAYTONS , THE 
RIM IN THE BUMPER KIT IS A 14" 7" CHINA .

I HOPE I ANSWERED YOUR ????????


----------



## USMARINE (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 30 2006, 11:57 PM~4740057
> *12'S ?????????????
> 
> DO YOU MEAN THE BACK RIM'S OR THE RIM IN THE BUMPER KIT ?
> ...


 HYDRO CYLINDERS! U IDIOT :uh:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMARINE_@Jan 30 2006, 10:59 PM~4740069
> *HYDRO CYLINDERS! U IDIOT :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USMARINE_@Jan 30 2006, 11:59 PM~4740069
> *HYDRO CYLINDERS! U IDIOT :uh:
> *



& FOR YOUR FUCKED UP COMMENT YOU CAN SUCK A DICK BITCH !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

IN PROGRESS-


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 30 2006, 11:04 PM~4740100
> *IN PROGRESS-
> *


 :0


----------



## USMARINE (Jan 27, 2006)

HEY ''PENISCHASER'' :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

[attachmentid=443008]


nice,you from olympia?


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USMARINE_@Jan 31 2006, 12:19 AM~4740166
> *HEY ''PAPER CHASER'' :biggrin:
> *



I GUESS YOU WANT A NEW SCREEN NAME .


:uh:


----------



## USMARINE (Jan 27, 2006)

YEA IM THINKIN BOUT ''PECKER CHASER'' WITH YOUR AVITAR?


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USMARINE_@Jan 31 2006, 12:25 AM~4740197
> *YEA IM THINKIN BOUT ''PECKER CHASER'' WITH YOUR AVITAR?
> *



SAY BYE BYE TO ANOTHER SCREEN NAME BITCH .


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_FIRME_OG_@Jan 15 2006, 03:41 PM~4626911
> *:biggrin:
> *


DAAAAAAAAAAM HOMIE THEM WHITE WALLS A LIL TO FAT.... :ugh:


----------



## USMARINE (Jan 27, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## USMARINE (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Jan 31 2006, 12:29 AM~4740220
> *DAAAAAAAAAAM HOMIE THEM WHITE WALLS A LIL TO FAT.... :ugh:
> *


YEA HE DID EM HIMSELF, WITH A ''WAGNER'' :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMARINE_@Jan 30 2006, 11:30 PM~4740224
> *:uh:
> *


NOPE NO BULLSHIT, I JUS FARTED MY BAD.!!!! :uh:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## USMARINE (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Jan 31 2006, 12:31 AM~4740231
> *NOPE NO BULLSHIT, I JUS FARTED MY BAD.!!!! :uh:
> *


I DONT THINK THAT WAS ''JUST A FART'' HOMIE.. :scrutinize:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 30 2006, 11:20 PM~4740177
> *[attachmentid=443008]
> nice,you from olympia?
> *


Nope he a CANUCK :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ahhh thanx for the info tony,


----------



## USMARINE (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 31 2006, 12:27 AM~4740210
> *SAY BYE BYE TO ANOTHER SCREEN NAME BITCH . CAUSE IM TELLING!!!!!
> *


 :uh: CRY BABY :tears: :buttkick:


----------



## ShortyX3 (Sep 2, 2003)

I love fleetwoods


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

me too,shorty you comin to the picnic?


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShortyX3_@Jan 30 2006, 11:48 PM~4740303
> *I love big dick.
> *


HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!! :0 :barf:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

you ass,that was kinda funny to a point,


----------



## IMPERIAL KING (Oct 30, 2005)

pimpillac


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn,that is nice,


----------



## KINGCADILLAC (Dec 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 30 2006, 11:34 PM~4740244
> *Nope he a CANUCK :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for lookin out Tony! You sell your fleetwood yet? How's the NW Washinton scene right now?, sounds like alot of "big things" going on for this season. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGCADILLAC_@Jan 31 2006, 01:04 AM~4740610
> *Thanks for lookin out Tony! You sell your fleetwood yet? How's the NW Washinton scene right now?, sounds like alot of "big things" going on for this season. :thumbsup:
> *


No i still have it ill trade ya for your green 2 tone :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: LOL(did i really say that HA HA HA)HOPEFULLY THING WILL BE BETTER DOWN HERE THIS SUMMER


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed,.


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 30 2006, 11:02 PM~4740088
> *& FOR YOUR FUCKED UP COMMENT YOU CAN SUCK A DICK BITCH !!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 yo my bad..i meant the rear cylinders ...12" or 14" im tryin to see how it would look so i can eiether choose from 12" or 14" ..tryin to switch up my ride pretty soon


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

that kinda looks like the one that topo turned to a vert,


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 2 2006, 10:20 PM~4764183
> *that kinda looks like the one that topo turned to a vert,
> *


That would be a big NOPE


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

tony i said kinda like,as in the paint looked similar to me,but it still a neck breaker in my opinion.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Gone thru alot of this thread but I have a question.  Were there alot more of certain colors (paint) for these Fleetwoods? This is mine, and have not seen another this color....I like the color and plan to repaint it pretty much the same (its just my daily) but I was curious. Thanks


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin good,


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

alot of great lookin LACS up in this beiotch ... keep the pics flowin


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 3 2006, 02:04 AM~4765336
> *That would be a big NOPE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

YUP.! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## 79landau (Dec 15, 2005)

EVERY LAC IN THIS TOPIC ARE BANGIN!!! EXCEPT FOR THE ONE WITH THE 22, BIG WHEELS, ALSO THE ONE WITH THE SO CALLED SWANGAS!!! :cheesy:


----------



## SWITCH_RIDAH (Oct 26, 2004)

mine


----------



## 3ONE2 RIDERS (Apr 21, 2005)

[attachmentid=448633]


----------



## SWITCH_RIDAH (Oct 26, 2004)

few from detroit


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THREE1TWORIDERS_@Feb 4 2006, 12:32 PM~4774626
> *[attachmentid=448633]
> *



Got any more pics of this chica :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

<<<< droolin, thats it im gonna build a big body when the olds is completed,.


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

more of this mang :biggrin: !!!!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THREE1TWORIDERS_@Feb 4 2006, 09:32 AM~4774626
> *[attachmentid=448633]
> *


Thats one bad ass bitch


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

GOD DAAAMMNNN!!!! ^^^


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: :biggrin: im thinkin similar guys,


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

mine just waiting on the shippers to bring it to me


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THREE1TWORIDERS_@Feb 4 2006, 11:32 AM~4774626
> *[attachmentid=448633]
> *


Isn't that Ice LaFox?


----------



## Jinx64 (Dec 5, 2004)

looks like her to me! :worship:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THREE1TWORIDERS_@Feb 4 2006, 12:32 PM~4774626
> *[attachmentid=448633]
> *


Yum Yum!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

yup.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 6 2006, 10:53 AM~4787864
> *:biggrin:
> *


ttt


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH_RIDAH_@Feb 4 2006, 12:33 PM~4774634
> *few from detroit
> *













is that big rich from majestics bigbody??


----------



## SWITCH_RIDAH (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Feb 9 2006, 09:25 PM~4813880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no. totally different car. the guys name is frank and used to be in elegance cc in san deigo, now hes with the majestics detroit chapter


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THREE1TWORIDERS_@Feb 4 2006, 09:32 AM~4774626
> *[attachmentid=448633]
> *


DAAAAAAAM, LOOK AT HER GRAB HER BUTT CHECK NICE N HARD.! :cheesy:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 6 2006, 09:53 AM~4787864
> *:biggrin:
> *


DAM I SEE SOME NICE TITS.! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

TTT :biggrin: IN$PIRATION$ $J'z CADDY....


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Feb 9 2006, 10:55 PM~4814649
> *DAAAAAAAM, LOOK AT HER GRAB HER BUTT CHECK NICE N HARD.! :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: Me first!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Feb 9 2006, 07:25 PM~4813880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey its frankie!


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

another nice pic of my 93 fleetwood..i like this pic for sum reason..freshly washed


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

paint like glass.


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:0


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:0


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Feb 24 2006, 04:09 PM~4921716
> *:0
> *


OK IM HATIN EVERYONE.!!!! :biggrin: BUT THAT THING IS FUCKIN UGLY, FROM THE PAINT TO THEM MONSTER WHITE WALLS TO THEM ALL BLUE RIMS WIT NO CHROME.... :thumbsdown: AND NOT CUZ ITS BLUE I DONT LIKE IT, ITS JUS UGLY.!!!!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

:biggrin: mine back in the game....just the beginning


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

PAINTED BUMPERS WIT NO CHROME ARE A BIG NO NO.... :nono:


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Feb 26 2006, 12:40 AM~4929793
> *PAINTED BUMPERS WIT NO CHROME ARE A BIG NO NO.... :nono:
> *


who the hell are you to say anything what type of shit do you have :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Feb 26 2006, 08:25 AM~4930756
> *who the hell are you to say anything what type of shit do you have  :biggrin:
> *


A BUCKET ON RIMS.... :uh: I HAD TO SELL MY BODY JUS TO GET RIMS, AND THEY WERE NOT EVEN CHINA BRAND THEY WERE MADE IN PAKSTAN.... :angry:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

i personally dont like the painted chrome neither. not sayin u cant do it but just not my taste. the chrome bottom is what makes a big body stand out...no other car has that.....never to much chrome :biggrin:


----------



## psychotic (Feb 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Feb 26 2006, 12:40 AM~4929793
> *PAINTED BUMPERS WIT NO CHROME ARE A BIG NO NO.... :nono:
> *


what the fuck u know ***** im just being diffrent 4rm all big boddy cadillacs


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Feb 26 2006, 09:33 AM~4930784
> *i personally dont like the painted chrome neither. not sayin u cant do it but just not my taste. the chrome bottom is what makes a big body stand out...no other car has that.....never to much chrome  :biggrin:
> *


i dont like chrome ***** all gold or nothing thats just my style


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by david_@Feb 26 2006, 12:14 PM~4931625
> *i dont like chrome ***** all gold or nothing thats just my style
> *


yo homie im not hatin n ur ride...i thinks its tite.....and i respect ur style thats what this is about...i wasnt talkin bout ur car specifically theres a bunch out there with the chrome painted.


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Feb 26 2006, 12:40 AM~4929793
> *PAINTED BUMPERS WIT NO CHROME ARE A BIG NO NO.... :nono:
> *


 HOMIE IT ANT MY RIDE BUT I LIKE IT JUST THE WAY IT IS BUT THAT'S ME EVERY BODY HAVE'S THERE OWEN STYLE :biggrin:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Feb 26 2006, 03:28 PM~4932493
> *HOMIE IT ANT MY RIDE BUT I LIKE IT JUST THE WAY IT IS BUT THAT'S ME EVERY BODY HAVE'S THERE OWEN STYLE :biggrin:
> *


thanks


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Feb 26 2006, 11:12 AM~4931612
> *what the fuck u know ***** im just being diffrent 4rm all big boddy cadillacs
> *


A SIMPLE YES I LIKE IT WOULD HAVE BEEN FINE, AND I WOULD HAVE JUS SAID COO THEN, :biggrin:


----------



## MR47CLIP (Feb 28, 2006)

PAINT THE CHROME ON A FLEET WOOD???? JUST BUY A DAMN DEVILE :uh: :angry:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by david_@Feb 26 2006, 11:12 AM~4931612
> *what the fuck u know ***** im just being diffrent 4rm all big boddy cadillacs
> *


well then be different and throw some 20''s on there too. may as well. car already dead

IMO :biggrin: so dont get all butt hurt when people dont think the same way u do.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Feb 26 2006, 08:25 AM~4930756
> *who the hell are you to say anything what type of shit do you have  :biggrin:
> *


:uh: :uh: and who are u to speak?


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:0


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Feb 26 2006, 11:39 AM~4931812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN.!!!!


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

"supreme hustle" ^^ still killin it !!


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Feb 28 2006, 11:12 PM~4950752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ITS YELLOW, WUT DO I SAY.... :ugh:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Mar 1 2006, 01:12 AM~4950752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever happened to that car havent seen it for years?


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

sittin in homies garage, i think he wants over 20gs for it. never comes out around our way, last itme was portland 2 yrs back i think.

j.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

never thought a yellow that bright would look good on a big body, but that shit is nice!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## MR47CLIP (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Feb 25 2006, 06:45 PM~4927764
> *OK IM HATIN EVERYONE.!!!! :biggrin:  BUT THAT THING IS FUCKIN UGLY, FROM THE PAINT TO THEM MONSTER WHITE WALLS TO THEM ALL BLUE RIMS WIT NO CHROME.... :thumbsdown:  AND NOT CUZ ITS BLUE I DONT LIKE IT, ITS JUS UGLY.!!!!
> *


I GOTS TO AGREE, THATS A WASTE, :angry:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR47CLIP_@Mar 2 2006, 09:07 PM~4964688
> *I GOTS TO AGREE, THATS A WASTE, :angry:
> *


HMMMM, LET ME GUESS IS IT UR CAR.?


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Feb 28 2006, 11:10 PM~4950737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice color i must say. bright as hell to :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

UCE INDY


----------



## SouthSIDECOMP (May 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOREDEMPTION_@Mar 3 2006, 07:25 AM~4966710
> *UCE INDY
> *


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthSIDECOMP_@Mar 3 2006, 09:34 AM~4966735
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Maaaan don't be letting the Classified info out  :biggrin:


----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63 (Oct 31, 2005)

i had the chance to get a 94 fleetwood it was limetime green with silver and blue flake had black leather tinted windows and all chrome 20s i should hav got it it was cheap


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

^^ better be cheap ! w all that confusing paint and those big strange wheels :biggrin: 

j.


----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63 (Oct 31, 2005)

haha i was going to get it and make it a lowrider haha :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Feb 25 2006, 07:45 PM~4927764
> *OK IM HATIN EVERYONE.!!!! :biggrin:  BUT THAT THING IS FUCKIN UGLY, FROM THE PAINT TO THEM MONSTER WHITE WALLS TO THEM ALL BLUE RIMS WIT NO CHROME.... :thumbsdown:  AND NOT CUZ ITS BLUE I DONT LIKE IT, ITS JUS UGLY.!!!!
> *



Homeboy didnt want his car looking like every other fleet lolo. Besides, I thought all you nortenos liked fat whites. :dunno:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 3 2006, 05:31 PM~4971252
> *Homeboy didnt want his car looking like every other fleet lolo. Besides, I thought all you nortenos liked fat whites. :dunno:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 3 2006, 06:33 PM~4971271
> *:nono:
> *


a little inside joke for BIGG CEE :roflmao:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Feb 28 2006, 05:45 PM~4948470
> *thanks
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR47CLIP (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 3 2006, 05:31 PM~4971252
> *Homeboy didnt want his car looking like every other fleet lolo. Besides, I thought all you nortenos liked fat whites. :dunno:
> *


NORTENOS CAN SUCK MY DICK!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:uh: dumb fuck


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 3 2006, 04:35 PM~4971291
> *a little inside joke for BIGG CEE  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Mar 5 2006, 04:48 AM~4979345
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Trade it for you Lincoln Bigg Cee..


----------



## SIR47CLIP (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Mar 5 2006, 02:48 AM~4979303
> *:uh: dumb fuck
> *


UR MOMMA :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 6 2006, 05:04 AM~4984939
> *:0  Trade it for you Lincoln Bigg Cee..
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh: NO.!


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 7 2006, 06:57 AM~4992801
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 7 2006, 05:57 AM~4992801
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


The owner needs to be dragged through town then shot. :guns: :nono: :guns: :buttkick:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 7 2006, 04:57 AM~4992801
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


ONLY SKIM WOULD FUCK A GOOD TOPIC UP BY POSTIN THAT.... :angry: :twak: :uh:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

:0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Mar 7 2006, 07:55 PM~4997442
> *ONLY SKIM WOULD FUCK A GOOD TOPIC UP BY POSTIN THAT.... :angry:  :twak:  :uh:
> *



Bitch you know thats all you right there doin donuts on the 4 lane. :uh:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 9 2006, 03:04 AM~5007990
> *Bitch you know thats all you right there doin donuts on the 4 lane. :uh:
> *


YEA THATS TRU.... :uh:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:machinegun: :dunno: :machinegun:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

TTT


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

my '93 Brougham  *under construction :biggrin:


----------



## lv93fleetwood (Mar 3, 2004)

[attachmentid=499589]

[attachmentid=499590]


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

another pic


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 13 2006, 01:14 AM~5037548
> *another pic
> *


Nice


----------



## luv_m_dropped (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 12 2006, 11:11 PM~5037533
> *my '93 Brougham  *under construction :biggrin:
> *


clean!!!!!!!!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

paint job looks real clean


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 13 2006, 12:11 AM~5037533
> *my '93 Brougham  *under construction :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :0 :thumbsup: :0


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 13 2006, 12:14 AM~5037548
> *another pic
> *


 :0 :0 :0 NICE!!!


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 13 2006, 12:14 AM~5037548
> *another pic
> *




very nice..... :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 13 2006, 12:11 AM~5037533
> *my '93 Brougham  *under construction :biggrin:
> *


 post pics of the murals


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lv93fleetwood_@Mar 13 2006, 02:13 AM~5037540
> *[attachmentid=499589]
> 
> [attachmentid=499590]
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Mar 14 2006, 12:40 PM~5045984
> *post pics of the murals
> *


the murals on the trunk ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Under the hood ... :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

damn im jealous!!!!
EX214GIRL you ride is clownin


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Mar 14 2006, 01:18 PM~5046206
> *damn im jealous!!!!
> EX214GIRL you ride is clownin
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks Nasty! :biggrin:


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 13 2006, 01:14 AM~5037548
> *another pic
> *


damn that bitch looks bad when will it be ready? i was gonna get my wheels like that but i was afraid the gold wouldnt last but that is a bad ass color combo on those wheels...good luck cant wait to see it in person


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUST LIKE KANDY_@Mar 14 2006, 01:22 PM~5046240
> *damn that bitch looks bad when will it be ready? i was gonna get my wheels like that but i was afraid the gold wouldnt last but that is a bad ass color combo on those wheels...good luck cant wait to see it in person
> *


I'm shooting for San Antonio :thumbsup: Thanks


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 14 2006, 12:24 PM~5046258
> *I'm shooting for San Antonio :thumbsup: Thanks
> *


good luck hope you finish it im also trying to get my cars done for san anto it doesnt look like you have too much more left i'll keep an eye :scrutinize: out for it in sa


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 14 2006, 10:19 AM~5046213
> *:biggrin: Thanks Nasty! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUST LIKE KANDY_@Mar 14 2006, 01:29 PM~5046298
> *good luck hope you finish it im also trying to get my cars done for san anto it doesnt look like you have too much more left i'll keep an eye :scrutinize: out for it in sa
> *


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 14 2006, 12:16 PM~5046644
> *
> *



CAR IS LOOKING GOOD GURL , KEEP IT UP & GIVE ME 
A CALL WHEN YOU HAVE TIME .


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 13 2006, 12:11 AM~5037533
> *my '93 Brougham  *under construction :biggrin:
> *


DAMN Girl! I love the way your ride is turning out!
I especially like the mixture of old school and new school patterns!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

my 96 under construction


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 14 2006, 11:24 AM~5046258
> *I'm shooting for San Antonio :thumbsup: Thanks
> *


 as soon as you get a chance take any new wheels w/gold to the car wash spray that wax on em and rinse it of guarantee no probs w/ gold  . lovin them murals .john did mine also :biggrin:


----------



## TRINIBOY (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 14 2006, 01:50 PM~5047628
> *my 96 under construction
> *


more pics :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER+Mar 14 2006, 04:26 PM~5047472-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip on the rims .... good lookin out  John gets down :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRINIBOY_@Mar 15 2006, 12:44 PM~5053178
> *more pics :biggrin:
> *


More to come as i get tiem to work on it...


----------



## lacsss (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 14 2006, 03:50 PM~5047628
> *my 96 under construction
> *


i'm loving the two tone, w red accents under it 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lacsss_@Mar 15 2006, 06:43 PM~5055409
> *i'm loving the two tone, w red accents under it
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


me too ! The belly is red and the frame is black with the white gold leaf and red stripes.


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 14 2006, 03:50 PM~5047628
> *my 96 under construction
> *



thats gonna be one bad ride


----------



## KINGCADILLAC (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## KINGCADILLAC (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

might aswell post my shit


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

heres the 94 i just got


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 15 2006, 06:21 PM~5055151
> *More to come as i get tiem to work on it...
> *


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 12 2006, 11:14 PM~5037548
> *another pic
> *


DO YOU GET BENT OVER IN IT?


----------



## PIMPDICK (Mar 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 16 2006, 11:27 AM~5060221
> *DO YOU GET BENT OVER IN IT?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 13 2006, 12:14 AM~5037548
> *another pic
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

heres a pic of a 93 big body that i have for sale... cut with show balls and braced rear and a 3/4 wraped frame....


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

mine on Daytons now. No more Chinas


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 18 2006, 06:35 PM~5076346
> *mine on Daytons now. No more Chinas
> *



Nice...


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

BLVD ACE MIAMI


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:0 looks different in a good way :biggrin:


----------



## LacTre (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Damn lac tre that all black treatment is workin on a *****


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 18 2006, 07:35 PM~5076346
> *mine on Daytons now. No more Chinas
> *



looks good tony


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Mar 18 2006, 10:07 PM~5077482
> *looks good tony
> *


Thanks Dino. I love the skirts homie!


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 18 2006, 11:24 PM~5077584
> *Thanks Dino. I love the skirts homie!
> 
> 
> ...



me too! i can't wait to get my car back!


----------



## ROSCO (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BARRIOS (Jun 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

CUSTOM MADE STAINLESS STEEL EXTENED SKIRTS FOR CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROGHAMS 93-96


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 17 2006, 08:54 PM~5071707
> *:biggrin:
> *


  sick.!!!!


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BARRIOS (Jun 24, 2004)

:0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 22 2006, 03:13 PM~5100916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: NICE.!!!!!!!!!


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

BUMP


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 22 2006, 06:13 PM~5100916
> *
> 
> 
> ...



love it!


----------



## Sid (Mar 30, 2002)

my old 93
[attachmentid=516510]


----------



## Sid (Mar 30, 2002)

my old 94 :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=516512]
[attachmentid=516513]


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Mar 19 2006, 11:13 PM~5083428
> *CUSTOM MADE STAINLESS STEEL EXTENED SKIRTS FOR CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROGHAMS 93-96
> 
> 
> ...


DOESN'T JAGSTER MAKE THESE SKIRTS ??


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low ridin_@Mar 31 2006, 11:24 PM~5159619
> *DOESN'T JAGSTER MAKE THESE SKIRTS ??
> *



yes he does


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

The Netherlands...


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 22 2006, 05:13 PM~5100916
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low ridin_@Mar 31 2006, 10:24 PM~5159619
> *DOESN'T JAGSTER MAKE THESE SKIRTS ??
> 
> 
> ...



He (Ernest from Blvd Aces) makes those ones though.


----------



## KingKreations (Jan 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 29 2006, 01:06 PM~5141457
> *ttt
> *



Did u get 14x6's for the rear or are those 14x7's. Do they rub?


----------



## g-wit-it (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KingKreations_@Apr 9 2006, 06:27 PM~5209412
> *Did u get 14x6's for the rear or are those 14x7's.  Do they rub?
> *


13x7s problem solved


----------



## KingKreations (Jan 3, 2006)

I was thinkin about 13x7's I looked at a couple of big bodies with them and I kinda like it. Will they let me drag ass and 3 wheel without scrapin the inside of the skirt.


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

[attachmentid=532196]
[attachmentid=532197]


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## NO-SELL-OUT (Apr 7, 2006)

PINCHE SKIM


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I love when they make the hood open seperate from the grille!


----------



## eastfresno64 (Dec 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BORDERTOWNCLOWN'N (Apr 12, 2006)

damn! that brown one, is badass!!!! :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I second that


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## luv_m_dropped (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Apr 1 2006, 03:13 PM~5162510
> *Unity c.c., chapter The Netherlands...
> 
> 
> ...


THEY HAVE A BIG K IN THE NETHERLANDS TOO?.... :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastfresno64_@Apr 13 2006, 11:18 AM~5234495
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats fuckin ill!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eastfresno64 (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Apr 14 2006, 03:34 PM~5243521
> *thats fuckin ill!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 THANKS HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 11 2006, 11:59 AM~5220267
> *
> 
> 
> ...



<====SEXIA #1 FAN :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastfresno64_@Apr 15 2006, 12:17 AM~5246144
> *:0  THANKS HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastfresno64_@Apr 13 2006, 02:18 PM~5234495
> *:biggrin:
> *


BAD ASS!!!!!!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## eastfresno64 (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Apr 15 2006, 09:37 PM~5251368
> *BAD ASS!!!!!!!
> *


THANKS FAM!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Apr 15 2006, 11:40 PM~5251387
> *:biggrin:
> *


any more pics of this one ? what color is it?


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)




----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MADMAX4_@Apr 19 2006, 04:18 PM~5274515
> *
> 
> 
> ...



oh hell yeah.


----------



## BORDERTOWNCLOWN'N (Apr 12, 2006)

:0 MY PEE PEE IS GETTIN HARD.... :wave:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## UCE 94 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by g-wit-it_@Apr 9 2006, 08:32 PM~5209816
> *13x7s problem solved
> *


13x7 do rub, unless maybe you have DAYTONS, think skirt still needs to be trimed, a couple of my friends big bodies still rubbed with 13. Me i have 14x6 in the back and i have no problems at all.


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Apr 25 2006, 05:56 PM~5313451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS_@Apr 19 2006, 03:57 PM~5274305
> *any more pics of this one ? what color is it?
> *


I will have more this weekend, its plymouth prowler orange.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

why is that? that they rub i got some 13 7's in mine and it always rubs when i go up a really steep driveway or sometimes when i turn left, ive notice that if i have more than one person in the car including me that thats when it really starts rubbing even when im driving sraight, how can you get this prob fixed shortening the rear? any info really helpful. Thanks.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

oh yeah and its only the right side


----------



## TEXASDOWNSYNDROME (Apr 26, 2006)

GET DAYTONS,SHOWTIMES, OR 14X6, OR 13X5.5...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Flip.Your Brougham is bad azz.


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 26 2006, 09:51 AM~5317318
> *Flip.Your Brougham is bad azz.
> *



thanks homie ill be doing some things over the summer now that i got some money coming in to me


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

#2


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

Somebody is gettin more and more into Cadillac


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UCE 94_@Apr 24 2006, 07:37 AM~5302079
> *13x7 do rub, unless maybe you have DAYTONS, think skirt still needs to be trimed, a couple of my friends big bodies still rubbed with 13. Me i have 14x6 in the back and i have no problems at all.
> *



YEAH THAT WHAT I HEAR 14 X 6 IN THE BACK AND SHOULD HAVE NO PROBLEMS...


----------



## gonze704 (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

my old shit @ lrm shoot :biggrin:


----------



## OoDIZZoO (Nov 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gonze704_@Apr 29 2006, 04:11 PM~5340273
> *
> 
> 
> *


those r sick pics!!! now i just gotta figure out wut one i want as my desktop background :thumbsup: was there any pics of the green caprice in the background


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 1 2006, 01:45 PM~5350141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That guy looks like he just fell,
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

Is there anymore original fleets out there now days?


----------



## FULLOUTANAL (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95ltc_@May 1 2006, 04:48 PM~5351748
> *Is there anymore original fleets out there now days?
> *


ive found some real nice fleets on ebay low mileage, and theyre mostly from florida, since theres a lot of old geisurds out there


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 1 2006, 12:52 PM~5350198
> *That guy looks like he just fell,
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HE DID !!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low ridin_@May 1 2006, 09:19 PM~5353213
> *HE DID !!
> *


Oh shit I thought he was lying down to take some pics. :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

any more pics of this caddy i cant find them


----------



## CADI (Oct 27, 2002)

042406_1601 :biggrin:


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLOUTANAL_@May 1 2006, 03:51 PM~5351772
> *ive found some real nice fleets on ebay low mileage, and theyre mostly from florida, since theres a lot of old geisurds out there
> *



Yeah, I go on ebay alot, Florida does have alot of Cadis and Lincs. That last pic looks bad-A.


----------



## KINGCADILLAC (Dec 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Apr 29 2006, 02:12 PM~5340051
> *YEAH THAT WHAT I HEAR 14 X 6 IN THE BACK AND SHOULD HAVE NO PROBLEMS...
> *


My 14x6's rub in the back whenever i have someone in the back seat....although mine's lowered a fare bit & i've even done some alterations (grinding & hammering)...as for the Dayton thing...i've been told that Dayton's & Zenith's have more clearance because their off set is a little less.


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

these are 14 x 7's........no rubbing ever..........genuine Daytons


----------



## KINGCADILLAC (Dec 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@May 8 2006, 09:49 PM~5394610
> *these are 14 x 7's........no rubbing ever..........genuine Daytons
> 
> 
> ...


Is your car at stock height???


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

Here is another pic of my 94....










Had these same rims on my lifted 93 that would lay frame in the rear damn near and never rubbed once


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS_@May 8 2006, 08:12 PM~5392717
> *any more pics of this caddy i cant find them
> *


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

:0 




























There ya go homie


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95ltc_@May 1 2006, 08:48 PM~5351748
> *Is there anymore original fleets out there now days?
> *



There is a real clean 96...white/ maroon leather interior a few blocks from my house ....the guy wants $4500 for it.......120k beautiful car....
Located in Nebraska


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

thanks for the pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 1 2006, 01:45 PM~5350141
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS LIKE THE CAMERA MAN GOT CAUGHT SLIPPIN.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

????Big Body Question???? >>>>Check it out

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=259537


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

Here is some pics of my new ride just finished cutting it up nothing crazy 2 pumps 6 batts. more to come soon.
I need to find out who makes the skirts for it any info anyone?


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

I will be selling a 1993 fleetwood 350 eng... Clean, a lil body work needed, but barely any interioir super clean. I will post some pics if someone wants to seee it..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@May 13 2006, 02:15 PM~5422403
> * I will be selling a 1993  fleetwood 350 eng... Clean, a lil body work needed, but barely any interioir super clean.  I will post some pics if someone wants to seee it..
> *



HOW MUCH & WERE YOU LOCATED ??????
MILAGE ? COLOR INSIDE & OUT ? 
POST PIC'S


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

SEXY!!


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 13 2006, 03:10 PM~5422691
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



damn homie i love that clean ass white color..ur car looks damn good.  

and ur rollin on 13" right? i need to get me some of those!!!! i like the look of them


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93CaDiWoOd_@May 17 2006, 12:19 PM~5445087
> *damn homie i love that clean ass white color..ur car looks damn good.
> 
> and ur rollin on 13" right? i need to get me some of those!!!! i like the look of them
> *



Thanks homie but no those are 14's they look small on big body lacs.


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

NINJA aka Chadillac


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@May 30 2006, 04:24 AM~5518610
> *NINJA aka Chadillac
> 
> 
> ...


Aww Dont let that cadi drive in the front of you!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95ltc_@May 30 2006, 09:03 PM~5523045
> *Aww Dont let that cadi drive in the front of you!
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95ltc_@May 30 2006, 11:03 PM~5523045
> *Aww Dont let that cadi drive in the front of you!
> *


why not? Lacs before Lincolns... LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

ISSAC'S FLEETWOOD NEW IMAGE C.C


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Dammmmmmm Mr.Andres.ISSAC'S FLEETWOOD is off the chain.


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 31 2006, 10:20 AM~5526104
> *Dammmmmmm Mr.Andres.ISSAC'S FLEETWOOD is off the chain.
> *


 HELL YEA I LOVE IT. WE'RE TRYING TO STEP UP THE QUALITY OF OUR RIDES. YOU KNOW TAKE IT TO THAT NEXT LEVEL. HE STILL IS GOTTA GET SOME OF THE UNDERCARIDGE DIPPED .. COUPLE MORE PICS OF INSIDE.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@May 31 2006, 11:18 AM~5526099
> *ISSAC'S FLEETWOOD NEW IMAGE C.C
> 
> 
> ...



NIIIIICE!!!!!! :0


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I just love this pic


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

And this one.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 11 2006, 12:58 PM~5220262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

SB show right?


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 29 2006, 11:57 PM~5518086
> *Thanks homie but no those are 14's they look small on big body lacs.
> *


dam nthose are 14" spokes...wat size tire u running?...175-70??
cuz i got 14 " on my big body and they look biggerthen urs..and im runnin 175*75


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Apr 28 2006, 04:51 PM~5335651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

TTT


----------



## mafiacustoms (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@May 14 2006, 12:51 AM~5425498
> *SEXY!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mafiacustoms (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 3 2006, 05:08 PM~4769695
> *Gone thru alot of this thread but I have a question.   Were there alot more of certain colors (paint) for these Fleetwoods? This is mine, and have not seen another this color....I like the color and plan to repaint it pretty much the same (its just my daily) but I was curious. Thanks
> *


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

workin on it a little bit


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 1 2006, 08:09 AM~5531519
> *And this one.
> 
> 
> ...


ANYBODY KNOW, WHERE YOU FIND THESE SKIRTS AT?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jun 10 2006, 11:05 PM~5587656
> *ANYBODY KNOW, WHERE YOU FIND THESE SKIRTS AT?
> *




JAGSTER


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

my 94 EL JEFE:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93CaDiWoOd_@Jun 1 2006, 11:41 PM~5536816
> *dam nthose are 14" spokes...wat size tire u running?...175-70??
> cuz i got 14 " on my big body and they look biggerthen urs..and im runnin 175*75
> *



YEP. 175X70 WHY THEY LOOK SMALL HOMIE.  JUST PUT MY 5TH ON THAT BITCH LAST WEEK TOO.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

best one i've seen yet on big wheels ^^


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Jun 11 2006, 11:38 AM~5588973
> *best one i've seen yet on big wheels ^^
> *


x2


----------



## SurreysFinest (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 1 2006, 01:10 AM~4951097
> *Whatever happened to that car havent seen it for years?
> *


buddy bought it


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

some pics I took of my shit today


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

hers my 93


----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)

MIAMI STYLE - 305


----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)

AGAIN DA - 305 WHAT YA GOT FOR US.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

thats scary lookin :tears:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 1 2006, 11:45 AM~5350141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


smoke another one


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catracho_@Jun 14 2006, 07:20 PM~5608869
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I CANT SEE ANYTHING. THAT PIGHUT.ORG BULLSHIT NEVER WORKS ON MY WORK COMPUTER. SOMEONE POST UP THE PIC ON A NOTHER HOST PLEASE.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

What happened to the mirrors on the green one??


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jun 15 2006, 09:30 AM~5610750
> *What happened to the mirrors on the green one??
> *


the same thing that happened to the antenna


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

DAMN I CANT SEE SHIT, BIG DOE HELP A HOMIE OUT AND POST THE PIC ON IMAGE SHACK OR PHOTO BUCKET PLEASE?!!! :0


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)




----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)

/uploads/debce361cb.jpg[/img][/url] CAN YOU SEE THE PICTURES NOW HOMIE.


----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)




----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catracho_@Jun 17 2006, 06:25 PM~5624478
> *
> *


You guys didnt extend the lowers rear traailing arms ?How many inches is it doing  looks nice


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catracho_@Jun 17 2006, 07:24 PM~5624472
> */uploads/debce361cb.jpg[/img][/url] CAN YOU SEE THE PICTURES NOW HOMIE.
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)




----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 15 2006, 02:36 AM~5610120
> *thats scary lookin :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


GARBAGE


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catracho_@Jun 14 2006, 06:20 PM~5608869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what this mutha fucca do!!!


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Mar 7 2006, 08:57 AM~4992801-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THIS BITCH NEEDS TO GET SHOT :angry:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_*"BIG" ROBS 94 FLEETWOOD CADILLAC *_</span>:biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

holly shit INDIVIDUALS FOREVER


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ITS ALL ABOUT THE BIG "I" BABY


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Jun 28 2006, 08:06 PM~5685743
> *GARBAGE
> *


x2


----------



## 650 LiNCoLn (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS_@Jun 29 2006, 03:55 PM~5690891
> *holly shit INDIVIDUALS FOREVER
> 
> 
> ...


shit looks mean.!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS_@Jun 29 2006, 04:58 PM~5690918
> *ITS ALL ABOUT THE BIG "I" BABY
> 
> 
> ...


you did a good job on your car :thumbsup:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

That big body deserves props it's hella clean! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

thanks


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

damn that is a sickkk ass ridee! clean as hell


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

my new daily


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Jul 3 2006, 11:29 PM~5712230
> *my new daily
> *


Sweeet.


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monsterpuff_@Jul 6 2006, 08:29 PM~5728218
> *
> 
> 
> *


Is that yours, new paint?


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jul 6 2006, 07:34 PM~5728254
> *Is that yours, new paint?
> *


ya jus got it painted, new grill and some d's(not in those pics) jus waiting on my pumps


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monsterpuff_@Jul 6 2006, 08:29 PM~5728218
> *
> 
> 
> *



Damn fool, you hooked it up! :0


----------



## OoDIZZoO (Nov 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Jul 3 2006, 10:29 PM~5712230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that fleet looks nice with the fat whites.


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

My car


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

NICE LAC BRO^^^


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLOUT12183_@Jul 9 2006, 05:31 PM~5743097
> *My car
> 
> 
> ...


ive always liked this one alot :cheesy:


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Jul 3 2006, 10:29 PM~5712230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93 fleetwood_@Jul 11 2006, 09:23 PM~5756837
> *
> *


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Jul 3 2006, 09:29 PM~5712230
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, if I ever get wires, ima going to get those whitewalls.


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93 fleetwood_@Jul 11 2006, 08:24 PM~5756854
> *
> *



damn bro nice pics...we keep this up, people are going to think we only have big bodies in the club..


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

new member?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

here is mine
before








now


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

nice caddys


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jul 12 2006, 03:00 PM~5761199
> *here is mine
> before
> 
> ...


nice car black is always nice looks like my car if i had a black top looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## ANDYOUTHOUGHT (Dec 20, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i have a clean back bumper for a big body if anybody needs it


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

Who pinstripped the black caddy????????????? That shit is off the hook! :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93 fleetwood_@Jul 12 2006, 02:49 PM~5761626
> *nice car black is always nice looks like my car if i had a black top looking good :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro, your fleetwood is clean too


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Jul 12 2006, 03:28 PM~5761854
> *Who pinstripped the black caddy????????????? That shit is off the hook! :biggrin:
> *


DELGADOS CUSTOMS out of san jose ca


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

Was that black caddy parked a couple of blocks away from Overfelt High Scool a couple of years ago? If it was I remember seeing it there :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Jul 13 2006, 05:50 PM~5769424
> *Was that black caddy parked a couple of blocks away from Overfelt High Scool a couple of years ago?  If it was I remember seeing it there :biggrin:
> *


naw thats a dif one


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

I thought so cause the other one was on all chrome Zenith 13's with a Zenith on the fifth wheel also, very similar pinstriping wise though, what is the phone # to Delgados Customs anyways, been trying to get my shit pinstriped for a minute :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jul 12 2006, 02:00 PM~5761199
> *here is mine
> before
> 
> ...


i like it before and after,


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

nice caddy


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

before


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

after


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

now


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

So whats up with Delgados Customs phone# :dunno: Thanks


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Jul 14 2006, 05:52 PM~5775003
> *So whats up with Delgados Customs phone# :dunno: Thanks
> *


 IF you dont get the number let me know ill get you it what black caddy are you talkin about ?cuz my car was done by Angelo


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93 fleetwood_@Jul 14 2006, 04:09 PM~5774815
> *now
> *



okok i get it, your caddy is bad ass..... :uh: 




























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93 fleetwood_@Jul 12 2006, 01:53 PM~5760879
> *new member?
> *


 :0


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Jul 14 2006, 10:06 PM~5776107
> *okok i get it, your caddy is bad ass..... :uh:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jul 15 2006, 11:47 PM~5780599
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Lorenzo's caddy is clean as fuck and its a daily driver :0 :0 to bad he an't into it that much cause some chrome undies would look nice


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## blkfleetwood (Jul 16, 2006)

does goodfellas have all the fleetwoods :dunno:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

LEGENDS BIG BODY CADDYS:


----------



## BIGKURT (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKURT_@Jul 18 2006, 08:14 PM~5798790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What color is that?


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

mine....


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

They 17's But I Keep Them Clean Tho. . . .


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jul 15 2006, 08:46 PM~5780593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blkfleetwood_@Jul 16 2006, 11:03 AM~5782517
> *does goodfellas have all the fleetwoods :dunno:
> *


were working on it :biggrin:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Regards from Amsterdam... :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jul 19 2006, 01:07 PM~5801299
> *They 17's But I Keep Them Clean Tho. . . .
> 
> 
> ...


i think they are 15's not 17's!!! ooh and how did ya paint the moldings all the way around the car white? looks nice, i wanna paint mine black and need some help on this!! Thanks!!!


----------



## lowrider_620 (Apr 14, 2004)

just rims and grille for now :biggrin:


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## jbfletch77 (Jul 19, 2005)

I love this post....


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

goodfellas


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

whos car?


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

Daves 93


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

STROLLIN DOWN MEMORY LANE








B"I"G


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93 fleetwood_@Jul 23 2006, 07:03 PM~5829064
> *Daves 93
> *





THATS A BIG :nono: :nono:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Mine starting to come together...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

DOE, POST MORE PICS


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 25 2006, 01:19 AM~5836615
> *DOE, POST MORE PICS
> *


i will like next week. Im working on putting the chrome on the sides and interior.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

:uh: GOOD LOOKIN CAR JUST NEED TO KEEP THEM WHT. WALLS CLEAN


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Jul 27 2006, 10:46 AM~5851623
> *:uh: GOOD LOOKIN CAR JUST NEED TO KEEP THEM WHT. WALLS CLEAN
> *


drove from texas to minnesota with it got to minnesota it had no white wall left


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fantasma loco_@Jul 27 2006, 09:58 AM~5851669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love that paint.


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93 fleetwood_@Jul 30 2006, 01:22 PM~5868788
> *
> *


yep those are some patterned out big bodies.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 30 2006, 01:21 PM~5869065
> *
> *


car looks good twotonz :thumbsup:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Sorry i keep forgetting to post updates of mine. Hopefully it will be about done in another week and i can get it out and cleaned up and get some decent pics.


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93 fleetwood_@Aug 4 2006, 10:09 PM~5905773
> *
> *


u own all three???


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 4 2006, 09:06 PM~5905767
> *Sorry i keep forgetting to post updates of mine. Hopefully it will be about done in another week and i can get it out and cleaned up and get some decent pics.
> 
> 
> ...


whoa are those seats from an older fleetwood? do they jus bolt up?


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93 fleetwood_@Aug 4 2006, 11:09 PM~5905773
> *
> *


Damn homie!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 4 2006, 11:06 PM~5905767
> *Sorry i keep forgetting to post updates of mine. Hopefully it will be about done in another week and i can get it out and cleaned up and get some decent pics.
> 
> 
> ...


looks good Big Doe!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Aug 5 2006, 02:25 AM~5906502
> *looks good Big Doe!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks, looks a lot different than it did in Febuary huh?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monsterpuff_@Aug 5 2006, 02:04 AM~5906389
> *whoa are those seats from an older fleetwood? do they jus bolt up?
> *


Yea 92' seats. The fronts bolt up the same, back require some work.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 5 2006, 08:12 AM~5907331
> *Yea 92' seats. The fronts bolt up the same, back require some work.
> *


 :0


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

I am posting my old caddy from 2004 from when it got painted the 2nd time. Hope you like...


































































































I will find pics of it when I had it black but I have to find the pics.


----------



## KandyCaddy (Aug 10, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 10 2006, 08:55 PM~5941536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How did you do that?


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

Ok here is the pics of my caddy when it was black in 03


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

ttt


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93 fleetwood_@Aug 4 2006, 10:09 PM~5905773
> *
> *


     triplets. :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodss (Nov 8, 2005)

Just did my billet grill on my fleetwood Jegs has em for 106.99 Part number 802098


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodss_@Aug 21 2006, 05:11 PM~6012216
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good :0


----------



## Bumper Bluez (Aug 11, 2006)

Check out my bros 95


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

:uh: thats core's fleet, nice car. 

heres mine, took a couple new pics today, and a 3 wheel video.


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

LOWLYFE


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

this is my shit str8 out of homestead fl


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

Looks good. Got more pics?


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

What kolor is that, with what basecoat, bad ass


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

pumping gas on my 93


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93 fleetwood_@Aug 4 2006, 08:09 PM~5905773
> *
> *



wish you were my neighbor.... :angry:


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Aug 27 2006, 10:04 PM~6056862
> *pumping gas on my 93
> 
> 
> ...



premium?.......


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95ltc_@Aug 28 2006, 01:30 PM~6059717
> *wish you were my neighbor.... :angry:
> *


the hell with the neighbor crap.do they want to adopt. :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodss (Nov 8, 2005)

http://www.jegs.com/webapp/wcs/stores/serv...chItemId=340835


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodss_@Aug 28 2006, 05:30 PM~6060813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks nice! i was looking for before i bought my E&G. i couldnt find them. to me its a toss up between the 2, both styles look so damn good. 1 is waaaaaaaay cheaper in price though


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodss_@Aug 28 2006, 04:30 PM~6060813
> *http://www.jegs.com/webapp/wcs/stores/serv...chItemId=340835
> *


How come it says 94-96 instead of 93-96 :dunno: Should be the same right?


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Aug 28 2006, 06:09 PM~6062112
> *How come it says 94-96 instead of 93-96 :dunno: Should be the same right?
> *



The 93 didnt have the LT-1 engine, but I think the grilles and body are the same... :dunno:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95ltc_@Aug 28 2006, 09:25 PM~6062656
> *The 93 didnt have the LT-1 engine, but I think the grilles and body are the same... :dunno:
> *


That's what I meant  Cuz the 95 & 96's also have different side mirrors and steering wheels


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

Im sorry I was so obvoius. lol contact the people!


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by david_@Aug 27 2006, 05:15 PM~6054166
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, I'm loving the ... I don't even know what its called :happysad: Rear deck? What size are those subs?


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by david_@Aug 27 2006, 04:15 PM~6054166
> *
> 
> 
> ...



YOU HAVE A BETTER PIC OF THE TRUNK , SO I CAN SEE YOUR MURAL ?????


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Aug 28 2006, 07:09 PM~6062112
> *How come it says 94-96 instead of 93-96 :dunno: Should be the same right?
> *


Nope You have to have a LT1 under the hood 2 run that grill cuz the regular 350 in the 93's dont move fast enuff 2 keep the motor cool so ya better stick to the stock grill it has bigger openings so more air gets threw :biggrin:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i60/ange...ow072z0fn-1.jpg click


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 29 2006, 06:37 PM~6068359
> *YOU HAVE A BETTER PIC OF THE TRUNK , SO I CAN SEE YOUR MURAL ?????
> *



I got a few that might help....


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Aug 29 2006, 03:40 PM~6068369
> *Nope You have to have a LT1 under the hood 2 run that grill cuz the regular 350 in the 93\'s dont move fast enuff 2 keep the motor cool so ya better stick to the stock grill it has bigger openings so more air gets threw :biggrin:
> *


ha ha ha funny boy.


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Aug 30 2006, 09:09 AM~6071878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very clean but it needs 14s!!!!!!!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Aug 29 2006, 05:40 PM~6068369
> *Nope You have to have a LT1 under the hood 2 run that grill cuz the regular 350 in the 93's dont move fast enuff 2 keep the motor cool so ya better stick to the stock grill it has bigger openings so more air gets threw :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Aug 30 2006, 10:29 AM~6072055
> *Very clean but it needs 14s!!!!!!!
> *


No it doesnt... runs fine without them


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Aug 27 2006, 06:37 PM~6054818
> *What kolor is that, with what basecoat, bad ass
> *


house of kolor tangerine with a silver base and then i threw kandy apple red to the bottom


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Aug 30 2006, 05:58 AM~6071326
> *I got a few that might help....
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS BRO :biggrin:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Aug 29 2006, 04:34 PM~6068337
> *Damn, I'm loving the ... I don't even know what its called  :happysad:  Rear deck? What size are those subs?
> *


12 inch kickers


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

some more of my fleet


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by david_@Aug 30 2006, 05:37 PM~6075434
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE CADI , POST MORE SHOT'S OF THE TRUNK BRO .


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

Is your rear deck ported 93 Fleetwood?


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Aug 30 2006, 08:48 PM~6076584
> *Is your rear deck ported 93 Fleetwood?
> *


yeah i didnt want my trunk to rattle


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95ltc_@Aug 28 2006, 02:30 PM~6059721
> *premium?.......
> *


regular


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## 93FLEETfrm561 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@Aug 30 2006, 08:36 PM~6075420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm badass caddy! :thumbsup:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by david_@Aug 30 2006, 04:18 PM~6075272
> *12 inch kickers
> *


oh shit i didnt even notice those 12 inch subs mounted on the back seat :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by david_@Aug 30 2006, 08:36 PM~6075420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


crazy color homie...i like it :biggrin:


----------



## 93fleetbitch (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Aug 30 2006, 11:29 AM~6072055
> *Very clean but it needs 14s!!!!!!!
> *


no it needs 13's


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93 fleetwood_@Aug 30 2006, 07:46 PM~6076571
> *
> *



 :thumbsup:


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93fleetbitch_@Aug 31 2006, 06:08 PM~6082250
> *no it needs 13's
> *


13's all the way


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

here is mine,still a work in progress :cheesy:


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

I heard 13''s were bad for the cars, they mess something up???


----------



## devils caddy (Sep 2, 2006)

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m262/TO...owriders008.jpg MY CADDY


----------



## devils caddy (Sep 2, 2006)




----------



## devils caddy (Sep 2, 2006)




----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

[/IMG]


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Sep 6 2006, 01:01 PM~6115561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like this simple and clean  Stock suspension ?


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

THX, ITS STOCK FOR RIGHT NOW. IM GOING TO BE DOING MY HYDROS IN A FEW MONTHS .


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

Wheres all the tinted windows??


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Sep 6 2006, 12:01 PM~6115561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass ride


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Sep 6 2006, 11:01 AM~6115561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice.


----------



## 93FLEETfrm561 (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Aug 30 2006, 09:09 AM~6071878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: 

:biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Sep 6 2006, 11:01 AM~6115561
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice color combo and striping


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

THANX


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Sep 9 2006, 08:47 AM~6136471
> *THANX
> *


are you gonna throw a 5th on the back? :0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 9 2006, 01:53 PM~6137567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Sep 6 2006, 12:01 PM~6115561
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice and clean


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 9 2006, 02:01 PM~6137584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN, BIG BODY HEAVEN :0


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 9 2006, 11:53 AM~6137567
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn, who has the best one??


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 9 2006, 12:30 PM~6137509
> *are you gonna throw a 5th on the back? :0
> *


 yes i am i am looking for the one with the flat center piece.


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Sep 9 2006, 04:16 PM~6138126
> *yes i am i am looking for the one with the flat center piece.
> *


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> [/quoteTHATS THE ONE !!!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 9 2006, 02:01 PM~6137581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 9 2006, 02:31 PM~6137660
> *DAMN, BIG BODY HEAVEN  :0
> *


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 9 2006, 02:01 PM~6137584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 9 2006, 12:01 PM~6137581
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Just think, the old person that originaly owned that car would be rolling in their grave if they saw that trunk. HAHA


----------



## 93FLEETfrm561 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 9 2006, 04:01 PM~6137581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM THATS NICE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

TTT FOR TIGHT ASS CADDIES


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

minez :biggrin: 


























no suspension yet but it will b soon


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

lemme no wat u guys think of how its comin


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Sep 19 2006, 04:20 PM~6205839
> *minez :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



nice :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

any one know of any for sale in the bay area??


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

have you checked craigslist? thats where i found mine


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Sep 19 2006, 07:13 PM~6206503
> *any one know of any for sale in the bay area??
> *



THERES 1 FOR SALE A COUPLE HOUSES AWAY FROM 1 OF MY MEMBERS .
IT IS STOCK & NEEDS WORK , I THINK THEY ONLY WANTED $2,200 FOR
IT .


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

BEST TOPIC EVER!!!


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Sep 20 2006, 03:58 PM~6211538
> *:biggrin:
> *


POST YOUR HONEYS UP BRO!!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

my caddy


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 21 2006, 02:38 AM~6215511
> *my caddy
> 
> 
> ...


sweet ass caddy homie !!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 21 2006, 06:49 AM~6216841
> *sweet ass caddy homie !!!
> *


thanks Mayhem...you got a clean ass 64


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 21 2006, 08:18 PM~6219831
> *thanks Mayhem...you got a clean ass 64
> *


YOU MEAN HAD!!! SOLD ,,MY 63 SS WAS WAY CLEANER ,SHES SOLD TO ,IM LOOKIN FOR A SWEET FLEET HOMIE!!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 21 2006, 04:28 PM~6219875
> *YOU MEAN HAD!!! SOLD ,,MY 63 SS WAS WAY CLEANER ,SHES SOLD TO ,IM LOOKIN FOR A SWEET FLEET HOMIE!!!
> *


i was unaware of that....luck on the caddy


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Chris Big Body from Low Conspiracy


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 22 2006, 02:11 AM~6222396
> *Chris Big Body from Low Conspiracy
> 
> 
> ...


sweet as fuck ,just dont like the extended skirts but fuckin sweet


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## eastfresno64 (Dec 9, 2005)

WTF :uh: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## SAD DOGG (Jun 16, 2006)

my bro caddy:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastfresno64_@Sep 22 2006, 04:16 AM~6222413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: GARBAGE!!!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 22 2006, 04:10 AM~6222393
> *i was unaware of that....luck on the caddy
> *


THANX HOMIE!!


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

^^that pic is gonna be popping up for the next ten years. lol.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

The new one...








The old one...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET !!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

memories!!!!!!!!!!!1 itheink i'm gonna do up another 1  .


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAD DOGG_@Sep 22 2006, 05:22 AM~6222669
> *my bro caddy:
> 
> 
> ...



more pics?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

TIGHT RIDES


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Sep 25 2006, 07:55 PM~6243808
> *
> The new one...
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

for sale :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

Just Got It Back From The Pound


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 22 2006, 09:49 AM~6223337
> *:uh: GARBAGE!!!
> *


thats crazy like hell


----------



## qbass (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Sep 27 2006, 07:39 PM~6259482
> *for sale :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



how much bro pm me details


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 9 2006, 02:01 PM~6137581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## qbass (Apr 18, 2006)

ma ride


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by qbass_@Oct 6 2006, 07:42 AM~6316858
> *
> 
> 
> ...




you the guy from sweden that bought nicke`s fleet???


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 22 2006, 01:11 AM~6222396
> *Chris Big Body from Low Conspiracy
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 9 2006, 06:07 PM~6139060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It's for sale....again.... :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

???????????????????


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

INDIVIDUALS
[/quote]


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## CADI (Oct 27, 2002)




----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93 fleetwood_@Oct 7 2006, 10:20 PM~6327012
> *
> *




Any more??? :biggrin:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Oct 7 2006, 10:30 AM~6323155
> *you the guy from sweden that bought nicke`s fleet???
> *


x2 ???


----------



## qbass (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Oct 7 2006, 12:30 PM~6323155
> *you the guy from sweden that bought nicke`s fleet???
> *


no )) its my Fleet )) from Saint Pitersburg


----------



## Ball Breaker (Oct 9, 2002)

Just got this Fleet and put the wheels on. Stripes are next.


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 2 2006, 04:51 PM~6289513
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that car looks familiar...LOL...


----------



## qbass (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ball Breaker_@Oct 11 2006, 10:19 PM~6347479
> *Just got this Fleet and put the wheels on. Stripes are next.
> 
> 
> ...


And where shadows?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAPED FLEETWOOD_@Oct 11 2006, 04:31 PM~6347990
> *that car looks familiar...LOL...
> *


WAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Ball Breaker (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by qbass_@Oct 12 2006, 06:29 AM~6353498
> *And where shadows?
> *


on the other side of the car where the sun isnt shining.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## qbass (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ball Breaker_@Oct 12 2006, 09:46 PM~6355486
> *on the other side of the car where the sun isnt shining.
> *


WOW!


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

MY RIDE FROM A LAST YEARhttp://img216.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo161as5.jpg


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

hthttp://img216.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo161as5.jpgtp://img216.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo161as5.jpg


----------



## cadillacdippin (Apr 2, 2006)




----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

This is my 96 daily driver


----------



## qbass (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillacdippin_@Oct 15 2006, 08:23 AM~6370731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


big size ?


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

Chromed plastic engine compartment pieces for your 93-96 Cadillac for sale complete kit of 5 for $800.00 you send me your pieces I send you yours back chromed. Gold and all other anodized colors available, we can chrome any plastic piece no size limit.

Call for more information 940-320-0200 or send email to [email protected]


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Oct 16 2006, 11:40 AM~6377348
> *Chromed plastic engine compartment pieces for your 93-96 Cadillac for sale complete kit of 5 for $800.00 you send me your pieces I send you yours back chromed. Gold and all other anodized colors available, we can chrome any plastic piece no size limit.
> 
> Call for more information 940-320-0200 or send email to [email protected]
> ...


do you do that? if so whats it cost?


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

Yes I do this me and my partner. $800.00 for 5 pieces I will post a pic of all the 5 pieces.

More pictures and information here

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=292812


----------



## eastfresno64 (Dec 9, 2005)

:worship: :uh: :worship: :uh: :worship: :uh: :worship: :u :worship: :uh:


----------



## Ball Breaker (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Oct 16 2006, 08:58 AM~6377464
> *Yes I do this me and my partner. $800.00 for 5 pieces I will post a pic of all the 5 pieces.
> 
> More pictures and information here
> ...


is that one of them spray on deals?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Oct 16 2006, 09:58 AM~6377464
> *Yes I do this me and my partner. $800.00 for 5 pieces I will post a pic of all the 5 pieces.
> 
> More pictures and information here
> ...


800 for five peices thats crazy :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## qbass (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Oct 16 2006, 06:40 PM~6377348
> *Chromed plastic engine compartment pieces for your 93-96 Cadillac for sale complete kit of 5 for $800.00 you send me your pieces I send you yours back chromed. Gold and all other anodized colors available, we can chrome any plastic piece no size limit.
> 
> Call for more information 940-320-0200 or send email to [email protected]
> ...


800$ for Alsa ??? :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

any other pics of this car 








one of the best


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Sep 27 2006, 02:44 PM~6255703
> *memories!!!!!!!!!!!1 itheink i'm gonna do up another 1  .
> 
> 
> ...


wat year is dis ????????
:biggrin: im gunna get 1 soon


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Oct 21 2006, 08:51 PM~6416720
> *wat year is dis ????????
> :biggrin: im gunna get 1 soon
> *


93 or 94


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

94


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

so it just a 94 fleetwood right? dont they have the rag tops?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

is it me or does it seems like caddy's are now becoming the 64 of now.... there are more popping up in every show..... only my opinion


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 22 2006, 04:29 PM~6418738
> *is it me or does it seems like caddy's are now becoming the 64 of now.... there are more popping up in every show..... only my opinion
> *




well its the last of the real cadillacs, the last of the dinosaurs, i think this is gonne be a classic car in the future


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 22 2006, 08:29 AM~6418738
> *is it me or does it seems like caddy's are now becoming the 64 of now.... there are more popping up in every show..... only my opinion
> *


Me and some of the Homies were just talking about the same thing! It use to be the Cutlass & Regals before. Everyone had one, or everyone wanted one! And YES, I went to the OLDS dealership and bought me one back in the day! Now it the TownCar & Fleetwoods hitting the seen.

I wounder what rides will be next?


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Oct 22 2006, 07:37 PM~6419204
> *Me and some of the Homies were just talking about the same thing! It use to be the Cutlass & Regals before. Everyone had one, or everyone wanted one! And YES, I went to the OLDS dealership and bought me one back in the day! Now it the TownCar & Fleetwoods hitting the seen.
> 
> I wounder what rides will be next?
> *


I think the PT Cruisers :uh: or the Chrysler 300's


----------



## 94cadwood (Sep 22, 2006)

THATS MY 94 CADDY FLEETWOOD GOING START ON IT NEXT MONTH. MILD RENFORCING AND PAINT.


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 95 Fleetwood (Nov 3, 2005)

My homies 96


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Sep 27 2006, 07:39 PM~6259482
> *for sale :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Would it be possible to see pics of the engine? :biggrin: Or any like it. Mainly looking for LT-1 pully setups other than stock :0


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

old skool pik....
will be getting another soon...


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Oct 29 2006, 09:52 PM~6469780
> *old skool pik....
> will be getting another soon...
> 
> *


Thats a nice one. Got any more pics?


----------



## 6TREYRIDA (Oct 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Oct 12 2006, 01:56 PM~6356377
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


man that is nice with the booty kit on it


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

mine when i 1st got it


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Nov 16 2006, 01:03 PM~6581179
> *mine when i 1st got it
> 
> 
> ...


now post the finished product


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 16 2006, 12:06 PM~6581197
> *now post the finished product
> *


x2


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 16 2006, 01:06 PM~6581197
> *now post the finished product
> *



wish it was..soon. :uh:


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Nov 16 2006, 10:03 AM~6581179
> *mine when i 1st got it
> 
> 
> ...



Those are nice wheels. I know they are stock, but nice


----------



## CADI (Oct 27, 2002)




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

before :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

after


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

FREAKY BEHAVIOR


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95 Fleetwood_@Oct 24 2006, 10:07 PM~6438534
> *My homies 96
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT FUCKIN CLEAN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Anybody know where I can find this billet grille?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 16 2006, 12:06 PM~6581197
> *now post the finished product
> *


haha X3


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

THIS WUS THEN


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

CADIES COME A LONG WAYS WATCHA "EL CUERVO"


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

THIS IS NOW CROME UNDIES AND ALL "ELCUERVO"


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

FOLLOW ME TO THE GOODTIMES FAMILIA


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 19 2006, 05:59 PM~6600663
> *Anybody know where I can find this billet grille?
> 
> 
> ...



Anybody know where I can find those girls? :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

this show was in the north east


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Nov 18 2006, 03:36 AM~6593572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 I think this one looks badass


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 19 2006, 06:59 PM~6600663
> *Anybody know where I can find this billet grille?*


Precision Grilles


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Nov 19 2006, 10:37 PM~6601668
> *Precision Grilles
> *


link?? Ill try google thanks!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 19 2006, 10:44 PM~6601723
> *link?? Ill try google thanks!
> *



found it! They didnt have a price though. Got the part number. Im ordering that hoe manana. :0


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 19 2006, 09:51 PM~6601777
> *found it! They didnt have a price though. Got the part number. Im ordering that hoe manana. :0*


I'm thinkin it was $106 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Nov 19 2006, 10:55 PM~6601806
> *I'm thinkin it was $106 :0
> *



Honestly, I like it more than the E&G castle grille plus the E&G grille is $480 which is fuckin a little grip.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 19 2006, 10:06 PM~6601890
> *Honestly, I like it more than the E&G castle grille plus the E&G grille is $480 which is  fuckin a little grip.
> *


I think it goes with the body lines better


----------



## fleetwoodss (Nov 8, 2005)

Billet Grille for $110










More pics of the billet grille


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 19 2006, 11:51 PM~6601777
> *found it! They didnt have a price though. Got the part number. Im ordering that hoe manana. :0
> 
> 
> ...



That one is my ride... bought it when it was a prototype... didnt even have directions for the install.


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

:around:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Nov 21 2006, 11:20 AM~6610938
> *That one is my ride... bought it when it was a prototype... didnt even have directions for the install.
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THIS GRILLS :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

CHECK THIS ONE OUT


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

were can i get the moldin for a 93 been lookin for it n the door panels that chrome plate


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Nov 21 2006, 12:20 PM~6610938
> *That one is my ride... bought it when it was a prototype... didnt even have directions for the install.
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT GRILLE??????


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Nov 26 2006, 01:32 AM~6634947
> *were can i get the moldin for a 93 been lookin for it n the door panels that chrome plate
> *


ebay.com


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Nov 25 2006, 06:27 PM~6635253
> *ebay.com
> *



LANGBERG, HOWS YOUR CAR COMING?


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

:barf:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## 93FLEETfrm561 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodss_@Nov 21 2006, 02:04 PM~6610843
> *Billet Grille for $110
> 
> 
> ...



a would this grille fit a 93?? becuz in tha jegs website it says 94-96, just asking...


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey iwas wondering how do fleetwoods do on gas and mpg?


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93FLEETfrm561_@Nov 25 2006, 06:51 PM~6635721
> *a would this grille fit a 93?? becuz in tha jegs website it says 94-96, just asking...
> *


I asked that a few pages back, I think the hoods are the same :dunno:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Nov 25 2006, 11:33 PM~6636264
> *hey iwas wondering how do fleetwoods do on gas and mpg?
> *


i have had 2 94s and one 93 and they are not bad at all... i have had some smaller cars with alot worse mileage...


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

oo0o koocuz i want sumthing that wont burn up all the gas like a hummer


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Nov 25 2006, 08:41 PM~6636301
> *i have had 2 94s and one 93 and they are not bad at all... i have had some smaller cars with alot worse mileage...
> *


I've had a 94 and now a 93. I think they are pretty decent. Between 15 and 18 for sure. :0


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

^Decent on gas, I had a 93 right around 20 mpg before the hydros and small wheels.

And yes, the grill will fit a 93.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

^ Cool, thanks for the advice on the grill. I like it :cheesy:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Nov 25 2006, 07:25 PM~6635602
> *:barf:
> 
> 
> ...


I was biting my tongue on that one.........man, she needs to be posing on the DUBs topic...... :0


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

I got a REAL bad feeling she doesn't have any front teeth.


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Nov 25 2006, 10:56 PM~6636595
> *I got a REAL bad feeling she doesn't have any front teeth.
> *


She took 'em out the for picture........ :biggrin: ........more like..... :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

96 BIGBODY ON THEM BIG HUB DAYTONS


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93 fleetwood_@Oct 7 2006, 11:20 PM~6327012
> *
> *


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

i have a 93 on 20s right now, but im in the process of exchangin em for some 14s.its all mostly factory. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Nov 27 2006, 12:15 AM~6642793
> *i have a 93 on 20s right now, but im in the process of exchangin em for some 14s.its all mostly factory. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

I cant upload my pic


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Nov 27 2006, 01:22 AM~6643101
> *I cant upload my pic
> *


http://photobucket.com/


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)




----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

thanks for tha help DAWG :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

SWEET


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Nov 27 2006, 12:12 PM~6645024
> *thanks for tha help DAWG :thumbsup:
> *


No problem. Nice lac, make sure you post some pics when you slap on the 14's :biggrin:


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

no problem man, i'll be sure to do that.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

nice lac skim.yours?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Nov 27 2006, 08:51 PM~6648084
> *nice lac skim.yours?
> *



No mines white


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 27 2006, 09:53 PM~6648099
> *No mines white
> 
> 
> ...



looks good!
why did u get rid of the skirts??


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Nov 27 2006, 10:28 PM~6648903
> *looks good!
> why did u get rid of the skirts??
> *



WHAT? Never. Those are the skirts I got from you!


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 27 2006, 11:29 PM~6648908
> *WHAT? Never. Those are the skirts I got from you!
> *



oh i thought u sold them to someone on here..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Nov 27 2006, 10:30 PM~6648917
> *oh i thought u sold them to someone on here..
> *



No. I started having them made. Which i still do. $350 shipped holla.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 27 2006, 11:33 PM~6648948
> *No. I started having them made. Which i still do. $350 shipped holla.
> *



get your hustle on! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:  :0


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 27 2006, 08:53 PM~6648099
> *No mines white
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 27 2006, 06:53 PM~6648099
> *No mines white
> 
> 
> ...



That white paint with the balck tint looks sweet..... i know its simple..... but tight...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

two big bodys done all up in a three year time period "gotta love em"


----------



## Gangsta Edition (Jan 5, 2006)

Where do you get the chrome b-post? Also the skirts?


----------



## easycut2007 (Nov 28, 2006)

Phoenix Studio TheWorld Browser End User License Agreement
Copyright 2004 Phoenix Studio, All Rights Reserved.

TheWorld is free for personal, home use. 

You may use this software only as described in this license. 

If you do not agree to the terms of this license, do not install or use the software.

1. SOFTWARE. The  vinyl cutter capitalized term "Software" 

used below refers to TheWorld Browser, any <a href="http://www.hflaser.com"> laser 

engraver</a>updates to the software, any supplemental <a href="http://www.hflaser.com"> laser 

engraving machine</a> code provided to you by Phoenix Studio, the  laser engraver user 

manual, any associated software components, any related media and printed materials, and any 

"online" or electronic documentation.

2. RESTRICTIONS. You may not reduce the <a href="http://www.hflaser.com"> laser cutting 

machine</a> Software to human readable form, reverse engineer, de-compile, or disassemble the 
 cutting plotter Software, except and only to the extent 

that such activity is expressly permitted by applicable law notwithstanding this limitation. You 

may not rent, lease, or lend the Software. You may not use the  vinyl cutter 

Software to perform any unauthorized transfer of information, such as copying or transferring a 

file in violation of a copyright, or for any illegal purpose. You may not remove any copyright, 

trademark, reservation of rights, or any other proprietary language displayed on, in, or with the 

 vinyl cutter Software.

3. SUPPORT SERVICES. Phoenix Studio may provide you with <a href="http://easycut.blogspot.com"> 

laser engraver</a> support services related to the Software. Use of support services is governed 

by the  laser cutting machine user manual, online 

documentation, and other Phoenix Studio materials, as they may be modified from time to time. 

Phoenix Studio may use any information you provide as part of obtaining  laser engraving machine support services for its business 

purposes, including product support and development. 

4. TERMINATION. This license terminates if you fail to comply with its terms and conditions. 

If your license terminates, you must destroy all copies of the  cutting plotter Software. The termination of this 

license does not limit Phoenix Studio's other rights it may have by law. 

5. COPYRIGHT. You acknowledge that you have only the limited, non-exclusive right to use and 

copy the  vinyl cutter Software as expressly stated 

in this license and that Phoenix Studio retains title and all other rights. The  low cost laser engraverSoftware is protected by 

copyright law and international treaty provisions as well as other applicable laws. 

6. NO WARRANTIES. To the maximum extent permitted by applicable law, the 
 laser engraver Software is provided "as is" without 

warranty of any kind, either express or implied, including, without limitation, the implied 

warranties or merchantability, fitness for a particular 

The End


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gangsta Edition_@Nov 28 2006, 01:38 AM~6650134
> *Where do you get the chrome b-post? Also the skirts?
> *


i sell the pillar trims


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gangsta Edition_@Nov 28 2006, 01:38 AM~6650134
> *Where do you get the chrome b-post? Also the skirts?
> *


and I sell the skirts


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 28 2006, 04:52 PM~6653669
> *and I sell the skirts
> *


is that price shipped for a set already made?
welded?
garunteed to fit with chinas 14x6?
any CLOSE up pics?


$350 aint a bad price


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Nov 28 2006, 04:02 PM~6653770
> *is that price shipped for a set already made?
> welded?
> garunteed to fit with chinas 14x6?
> ...



they clears 14x6 chinas, barely rub on a china 7 - welded polished stainless steel, pre made set. I sold a set to ROLLINAROUND and he runs them on 13x7 Zeniths says hes totally happy with them. Let me see if hes gott some close ups of his.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 28 2006, 06:11 PM~6654244
> *they clears 14x6 chinas, barely rub on a china 7 - welded polished stainless steel, pre made set. I sold a set to ROLLINAROUND  and he runs them on 13x7 Zeniths says hes totally happy with them. Let me see if hes gott some close ups of his.
> *


let me know on pics, i plan on buying another set of skirts if i get another big body, but i dont want the rubbing shit again. 

since its premade its worth the price for sure, i could keep my origenal skirts. i got my last set from jagster.


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Nov 26 2006, 06:56 AM~6636595
> *I got a REAL bad feeling she doesn't have any front teeth.
> *


It has front teeth... :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

SWEET


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Nov 21 2006, 12:20 PM~6610938
> *That one is my ride... bought it when it was a prototype... didnt even have directions for the install.
> 
> 
> ...



Got my billet grille in yesterday. Fucker didnt even come with directions!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 25 2006, 06:52 PM~6635423
> *LANGBERG, HOWS YOUR CAR COMING?
> *


 :0


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 26 2006, 02:52 AM~6635423
> *LANGBERG, HOWS YOUR CAR COMING?
> *


I've two big body's right now.
I've driven the first one by myself from Pittsburgh to the port of New York.
The second one was picked up by a towing company who brought the car to the same port.


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 29 2006, 04:36 PM~6661519
> *Got my billet grille in yesterday. Fucker didnt even come with directions!!
> *


did you figure out how to install tha grille. i got one today, and have no clue hno:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Nov 30 2006, 05:34 PM~6669231
> *did you figure out how to install tha grille. i got one today, and have no clue hno:
> *


yeah, I will never know if I did it how they do it since It didnt come with directions.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Perro_@Sep 27 2002, 01:08 PM~132423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHY YOU GOT YOUR CAR REPOSED


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 30 2006, 06:40 PM~6669260
> *WHY YOU GOT YOUR CAR REPOSED
> *


???????????????


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

it sucks not having any directions. i dont want to get rid of it cause it looks really good. but i might have to if i can't put it on.


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 30 2006, 05:37 PM~6669246
> *yeah, I will never know if I did it how they do it since It didnt come with directions.
> *


how did you put your grille on?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Nov 30 2006, 05:45 PM~6669289
> *it sucks not having any directions. i dont want to get rid of it cause it looks really good. but i might have to if i can't put it on.
> *



Its not hard, cut out the center of the grille with a cut off wheel / die grinder and leave the chrome outer frame, take a file or angle grinder with a sanding disk and smooth out the areas you just got done cutting. tape off the chrome and paint the inside freshly cut area black so it dont look like raw plastic then put the billet grille in the stock grille shell, screw in the 3 bottom screws into the grille housing and that will hold it all together until you mount it. 
the top holes in the billet grill go into the stock holes where the old grille use to be.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

ttt for sweet fleets!!!


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 30 2006, 08:51 PM~6669863
> *ttt for sweet fleets!!!
> *



ditto


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 29 2006, 05:36 PM~6661519
> *Got my billet grille in yesterday. Fucker didnt even come with directions!!
> *



that sux... I even had to add hardware to mine and changed up some so it looked better.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

ANYBODY KNOW WERE I CAN GET THAT EXACT BACK PLATE???


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

from me. hit me up


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

how much for tha backing plates homie?


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Dec 1 2006, 10:06 PM~6675200-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, how much for one? 
I need 3!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Perro_@Oct 1 2002, 02:55 PM~139338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 1 2006, 09:35 AM~6673297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


check out mayhem!


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 1 2006, 02:06 PM~6675200
> *ANYBODY KNOW WERE I CAN GET THAT EXACT BACK PLATE???
> 
> 
> ...



ask dave he know the guy from toronto


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 1 2006, 08:35 AM~6673297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: doin the damn thanggg


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Dec 1 2006, 09:33 AM~6673007
> *ditto
> *


Yo Dino did you get to finish that Candy Apple Red Fleetwood Yeat?


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 7 2006, 01:57 PM~6714721
> *Yo Dino did you get to finish that Candy Apple Red Fleetwood Yeat?
> *



no not yet... :angry: 
it is out of my control..


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)

just got this last week


----------



## owen (Sep 1, 2006)

nice cars


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Dec 3 2006, 09:58 PM~6688101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## idogg (Nov 21, 2006)

has anyone had any problems with there rear moldings falling off with the 93-96 fleetwoods while 3-wheeling, and is there anything i can do to make it stop :angry: :angry:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by idogg_@Dec 7 2006, 09:18 PM~6717870
> *has anyone had any problems with there rear moldings falling off with the 93-96 fleetwoods while 3-wheeling, and is there anything i can do to make it stop :angry:  :angry:
> *


Put a Chrome screw on the bottom of the molding. As far down the chrome piece as possible, close to the inside lip near the frame. No one can see it. I had to do it because MIAMI and thieves’ go together like Spaghetti and meatballs. I had to do it mine because of people trying to steal them in parking lots. Works great and you can't see it at all.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 8 2006, 07:44 AM~6721341
> *Put a Chrome screw on the bottom of the molding. As far down the chrome piece as possible, close to the inside lip near the frame. No one can see it. I had to do it because MIAMI and thieves’ go together like Spaghetti and meatballs. I had to do it mine because of people trying to steal them in parking lots. Works great and you can't see it at all.
> *


 :0 

damn, yep because the rear ones and both skirts come right off with no tools :uh:


----------



## WHUT IT DEW CADDY (Dec 11, 2006)

YEAH I HAD TO DO THE SAME THING TO MY PANELS AND MY HOMEBOYS


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Dec 3 2006, 03:58 PM~6685424-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

wats the MPG on the fleetwoods (or how much does gas cost u a week?)


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

gettin' there slowly


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

That lac is getting there and looking good too Dino :thumbsup:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Dec 11 2006, 11:00 PM~6744165
> *That lac is getting there and looking good too Dino  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks man..i like ur lincoln.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Dec 11 2006, 08:33 PM~6744020
> *gettin' there slowly
> 
> 
> ...




LETS WHOOP HIM SO HE CAN FINISH.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

WANTED: 95 or 96 fleetwood stock, clean in and out. cash in hand, please PM


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Dec 12 2006, 03:23 PM~6748630
> *WANTED: 95 or 96 fleetwood stock, clean in and out. cash in hand, please PM
> *


MY FRINDS SELLING HIS ITS REALLY CLEAN. HE WANTS $7500.00 OB.O. ITS IN THE 4 SALE CHECK IT OUT HIS NUMBER 520-240-8074 ITS IN TUCSON THE PIX DONT DO IT ANY JUSTICE CHECK IT OUT ....


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Dec 12 2006, 06:57 PM~6749212
> *MY FRINDS SELLING HIS ITS REALLY CLEAN. HE WANTS $7500.00 OB.O. ITS IN THE 4 SALE CHECK IT OUT HIS NUMBER 520-240-8074 ITS IN TUCSON THE PIX DONT DO IT ANY JUSTICE CHECK IT OUT ....
> *


seen it, to steep for what it is IMO. thanks anyway


----------



## Ball Breaker (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

IT"$ A CADILLAC WORLD!!! :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

HERES MY LAC WHEN IT WAS ON DUBS, BUT NOW ITS BACK THE WAY IT SHOULD BE ON 13'S


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ball Breaker_@Dec 12 2006, 08:04 PM~6749702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

bad ass lacs


----------



## ucechevy1965 (Oct 30, 2005)

Just wanted to share a few pics of my Cadillac.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Dec 12 2006, 04:23 PM~6748630
> *WANTED: 95 or 96 fleetwood stock, clean in and out. cash in hand, please PM
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

My 96 on its winter shoes...22's, but yes The Daytons go right back on in the springtime. :0


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Dec 18 2006, 09:12 PM~6782373
> *HERES MY LAC WHEN IT WAS ON DUBS, BUT NOW ITS BACK THE WAY IT SHOULD BE ON 13'S
> 
> 
> ...



muchmuch better on the spokes


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 22 2006, 07:18 AM~6802707
> *My 96 on its winter shoes...22's,  but yes The Daytons go right back on in the springtime. :0
> 
> 
> ...


i like the powder coat on the 22s..goes nicely with the car :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Dec 22 2006, 10:26 AM~6803679
> *i like the powder coat on the 22s..goes nicely with the car :biggrin:
> *



Those are just plastic add ons that came with the wheels but they were black. I used a scotchbrite pad and some plastic type spraypaint :0 same shit I used on the side mouldings.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 22 2006, 05:18 AM~6802707
> *My 96 on its winter shoes...22's,  but yes The Daytons go right back on in the springtime. :0
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT HAPPENED TO YOUR 14'S ??


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 22 2006, 02:55 PM~6804989
> *Those are just plastic add ons that came with the wheels but they were black. I used a scotchbrite pad and some plastic type spraypaint  :0 same shit I used on the side mouldings.
> *


dam good idea...looks good :cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Dec 22 2006, 04:04 PM~6805380
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO YOUR 14'S ??
> *


read what he said ..those are his winter shoes...daytons go back on in spring


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 22 2006, 07:15 AM~6802706
> *:0
> *


  

still lookin


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Dec 23 2006, 12:12 AM~6807791
> *
> 
> still lookin
> *


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*+Dec 22 2006, 03:04 PM~6805380-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

The Daytons are getting a nice good scrubbing and waxing right now. I cant believe how dirty I let the rear hubs get! :0 I was slippin


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Dec 23 2006, 05:58 AM~6808829
> *:0
> 
> *


now thats an ass!!!!!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

dam that is an ass lol


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Dec 22 2006, 11:12 PM~6807791
> *
> 
> still lookin
> *



96 $3850

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=idx


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Dec 11 2006, 09:33 PM~6744020
> *gettin' there slowly
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 23 2006, 01:07 PM~6809823
> *96 $3850
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=idx
> *


yeah, i seen that before. wrong color, to many miles, to far, to much for what it is for my pockey book.

lets deal on your white one before its to late :0


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Dec 23 2006, 02:52 PM~6809969
> *yeah, i seen that before.  wrong color, to many miles, to far, to much for what it is for my pockey book.
> 
> lets deal on your white one before its to late :0
> *


what year you lookin for?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Dec 23 2006, 02:01 PM~6810001
> *what year you lookin for?
> *


95 or 6 must be clean in and out. 94 is ok also


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Dec 23 2006, 03:31 PM~6810310
> *95 or 6  must be clean in and out.  94 is ok also
> *


hes lieing about the 94 part.....hes picky... :uh: 

:roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Dec 23 2006, 06:41 PM~6811316
> *hes lieing about the 94 part.....hes picky... :uh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Dec 23 2006, 07:41 PM~6811316
> *hes lieing about the 94 part.....hes picky... :uh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


ok, if its white the chances are better in the 94's


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Dec 23 2006, 06:58 PM~6811410
> *ok, if its white the chances are better in the 94's
> *


so then why did you sell yours it was clean as hell, lifted and it was white! :0


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 22 2006, 04:18 AM~6802707
> *My 96 on its winter shoes...22's,  but yes The Daytons go right back on in the springtime. :0
> 
> 
> ...


it still looks good on the big wheels! did you make the grill or buy it like that?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Dec 23 2006, 02:58 AM~6808829
> *:0
> 
> *


 I LIKE !!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 23 2006, 07:14 PM~6811481
> *it still looks good on the big wheels! did you make the grill or buy it like that?
> *


bought it, jegs has them $110. I like the billet more than the castle grille ($500), the billets flow real good with the lines of the car. I like castle grilles on the 92 and older caddys.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 23 2006, 08:06 PM~6811439
> *so then why did you sell yours it was clean as hell, lifted and it was white! :0
> *


never question the decisions i make skim! :angry: 


























they are to depressing


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Dec 23 2006, 11:20 PM~6812646
> *never question the decisions i make skim! :angry:
> they are to depressing
> *


My new daily :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 24 2006, 12:22 AM~6812657
> *My new daily :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 23 2006, 09:01 PM~6811686
> *bought it, jegs has them $110. I like the billet more than the castle grille ($500), the billets flow real good with the lines of the car. I like castle grilles on the 92 and older caddys.
> *


do you know the part number for that grill,can't find it on the jegs website


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

http://www.jegs.com/webapp/wcs/stores/serv...30005_-1_340835 

You're welcme... :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 23 2006, 11:22 PM~6812657
> *My new daily :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



damn fucker U got a moonroof! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Dec 23 2006, 11:20 PM~6812646
> *never question the decisions i make skim! :angry:
> they are to depressing
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 5 2006, 12:04 PM~6698331
> *same ol shit
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Page 96 :biggrin:


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 23 2006, 09:22 PM~6812657
> *My new daily :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



How many miles on that?


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Dec 24 2006, 03:33 AM~6813644
> *http://www.jegs.com/webapp/wcs/stores/serv...30005_-1_340835
> 
> You're welcme... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: thanks


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95ltc_@Dec 25 2006, 11:10 AM~6820665
> *How many miles on that?
> *


112,000


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by area651rider_@Dec 24 2006, 07:58 AM~6812817
> *do you know the part number for that grill,can't find it on the jegs website
> *


Damn: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BRILLIANT-N...1QQcmdZViewItem .


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

^ The one in that link is a complete, custom built model. You don't have to hack up the stock grill like on the $110 one. The 110 is more like a trucker grill, an insert that you hack the egg crate out of the stock one and use the edges as the "support". Not that that is necessarily a bad thing, but I think it they are :thumbsdown:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Dec 26 2006, 05:55 AM~6826374
> *^ The one in that link is a complete, custom built model.  You don't have to hack up the stock grill like on the $110 one.  The 110 is more like a trucker grill, an insert that you hack the egg crate out of the stock one and use the edges as the "support".  Not that that is necessarily a bad thing, but I think it they are  :thumbsdown:
> *



I have the $110 one and its fine. shit for $439 ^^^you might as well get a castle from E&G


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 25 2006, 11:15 PM~6825810
> *112,000
> *



Nice....


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

damn, i saw that on craigslist, but i snoozed so i lost...
Congrats man, that is a nice car 


> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 23 2006, 11:22 PM~6812657
> *My new daily :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by illegal regal_@Dec 26 2006, 11:25 AM~6827382
> *damn, i saw that on craigslist, but i snoozed so i lost...
> Congrats man, that is a nice car
> *


HOW MUCH WAS IT? :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

HEY SKIM POST A PIC OF YOURE CADDY HOMIE!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 26 2006, 12:04 PM~6827654
> *HEY SKIM POST A PIC OF YOURE CADDY HOMIE!!
> *


on D'z










On the 22's - while the Daytons hibernate for the winter :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

VERY NICE SKIMMY!!! ME LIKES!!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

that bitch is hard


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 26 2006, 01:52 PM~6828099
> *that bitch is hard
> *


YA SHE DOES GET ME HARD MY BITCH!!!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

ILL POST BETTER PICS LATER


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by illegal regal_@Dec 26 2006, 11:25 AM~6827382
> *damn, i saw that on craigslist, but i snoozed so i lost...
> Congrats man, that is a nice car
> *


Didnt buy it off craigslist.


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

GoodFellas 93 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:thumbsup: nice clean caddy mayhem..i like that blue...needs white interior and top though..that would be bangin!


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

homies it's all bout the '03 CADDI CTS 

J/K


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Dec 29 2006, 04:56 PM~6856204
> *:thumbsup: nice clean caddy mayhem..i like that blue...needs white interior and top though..that would be bangin!
> *



white guts :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 1990s


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

One of my personal favorites.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

\

GET A BRAND NEW RAZOR BLADE AND SHAVE THE PAINT OFF DA LETTERS


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 30 2006, 01:54 AM~6860208
> *white guts  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: 1990s
> *



i just like white lol


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## flossyb93 (Sep 28, 2005)

here is my caddy :biggrin: representing DELEGATION CC CENTRAL CAL


----------



## Lowroder63 (Oct 31, 2003)

My '94 i just painted  ......... i posted it up for sale if anyones interested, if not i'll keep it and finish it :biggrin: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...8&#entry6868178


----------



## Big T (Sep 18, 2005)

that looks real nice man keep it....


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 30 2006, 01:54 AM~6860208
> *white guts  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: 1990s
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: It sucked in the 90s too.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Dec 30 2006, 01:54 AM~6860208-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HELL NAW I LIKE IT LIKE THAT


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## WHUT IT DEW CADDY (Dec 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

nice


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## WHUT IT DEW CADDY (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Jan 7 2007, 09:42 PM~6928962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE SETUP LOOKS REAL CLEAN


----------



## WHUT IT DEW CADDY (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WHUT IT DEW CADDY_@Jan 8 2007, 09:32 PM~6938881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE , WHAT YOU PUSHING WITH THOSE AMPS ???


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

a couple pics of my daily...


----------



## WHUT IT DEW CADDY (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 8 2007, 11:07 PM~6939220
> *VERY NICE , WHAT YOU PUSHING WITH THOSE AMPS ???
> *


THANK S ,4- 12 INCH DIRECTED AUDIO STUDIO WOOFERS


----------



## WHUT IT DEW CADDY (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Jan 8 2007, 11:11 PM~6939271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT LAC LOOKS GOOD WITH THA GANGTSTA WHITES


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

I finally got some old pics scanned (from before digital cameras, for me at least) These are from 98 or so:

JasonJs and mine at the shop, I THINK we were putting Jasons suspension in:










VincentVega and me leaving a rainy ass midwest show:










Me, VincentVega and Jason J at a show on a fairground (gotta love a dusty ass dirt road beside your cars)










Same 3 at Indy one year:










When I first got mine:










At indy LRM one year:










At Chicago LRM:










JasonJ:










VincentVega:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

FUCKIN SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET ASS SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jan 9 2007, 06:18 PM~6942157
> *I finally got some old pics scanned (from before digital cameras, for me at least)  These are from 98 or so:
> 
> JasonJs and mine at the shop, I THINK we were putting Jasons suspension in:
> ...


the red one is yours? sweet...is that an og colour?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jan 9 2007, 12:18 PM~6942157
> *I finally got some old pics scanned (from before digital cameras, for me at least)  These are from 98 or so:
> 
> JasonJs and mine at the shop, I THINK we were putting Jasons suspension in:
> ...



The good ole days. 
put some of these pics up in the Uce Ridez topic hommie.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jan 9 2007, 12:33 PM~6942244
> *the red one is yours? sweet...is that an og colour?
> *



Its' an og color, but it was repainted. The paint was rough, so I took it from the Cadillac dealer to the painters.


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

[/quote]
BIG WALT!!!


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

Time to crack 100 pages


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

>


BIG WALT!!!
[/quote]
Any pictures of it during take off?


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jan 9 2007, 11:33 AM~6942244
> *the red one is yours? sweet...is that an og colour?
> *



thats a really hard to find color, its not burgundy and its not bright red, its like a dark red and its hard as fuck.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

X2


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

>


BIG WALT!!!
[/quote]
:0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

more!
any 4 sale? 
hit me up
:wave:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jan 17 2007, 12:49 PM~7010852
> *more!
> any 4 sale?
> hit me up
> ...



my stock 93 is for sale


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

>


BIG WALT!!!
[/quote]

do you know how much these arms are extended?


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Jan 17 2007, 11:38 PM~7014191
> *my stock 93 is for sale
> *


hey pm me some details homie


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jan 17 2007, 06:50 PM~7014336
> *hey pm me some details homie
> *



pm sent


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:worship:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:buttkick:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Dec 30 2006, 01:01 AM~6861124
> *One of my personal favorites.
> 
> 
> ...


im a total new at big bodies..... what year is this beauty??? :dunno:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jan 20 2007, 09:41 AM~7038983
> *im a total new at big bodies..... what year is this beauty??? :dunno:
> *


nevermind :biggrin:


----------



## 19PANCHO59 (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Jan 8 2007, 10:11 PM~6939271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where did you get that tires bro???


----------



## low4lifecc34 (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## low4lifecc34 (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## ELSYLENT (Dec 15, 2006)

from ATL  OBSESSION CC


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)

NEWYORKCITY RYDERS DONT B HATEN !!!


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)




----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)

low cadihood


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Jan 19 2007, 06:16 PM~7034408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice fleet :biggrin:


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by area651rider_@Jan 21 2007, 03:33 PM~7046986
> *
> *



cool grille


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Jan 20 2007, 08:19 PM~7041965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like it


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jan 20 2007, 10:41 AM~7038983
> *im a total new at big bodies..... what year is this beauty??? :dunno:
> *


93


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Yo Slammed, where can I get some of those chrome or stainless pieces you have between the frt & rear doors?


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Jan 22 2007, 12:19 AM~7051193
> *Yo Slammed, where can I get some of those chrome or stainless pieces you have between the frt & rear doors?
> *


how much are u selling your pieces for


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 21 2007, 08:45 PM~7050051
> *93
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 22 2007, 12:09 PM~7054589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wheres the plaque?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Jan 22 2007, 01:19 AM~7051193
> *Yo Slammed, where can I get some of those chrome or stainless pieces you have between the frt & rear doors?
> *


i belive they were purchased here
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=183561


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by area651rider_@Jan 21 2007, 06:33 PM~7046981
> *nice fleet  :biggrin:
> *


thanks....i need to get some outdoor shots in the sun....if the dam sun would ever come back :angry:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Jan 22 2007, 07:36 PM~7056937
> *i belive they were purchased here
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=183561
> 
> ...



you can also get'em on ebay under "cadillac fleetwood pillar" search

ebay search link


abd for like $50 with shipping
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

just the beginning :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jan 22 2007, 08:11 PM~7057755
> *just the beginning  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn how much to gold plate all the trim?


----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Jan 21 2007, 05:19 AM~7041965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i'm a lover of spokes and whitewalls... but those chromes look very sweet tucked in...

:thumbsup:


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95 Fleetwood_@Oct 24 2006, 11:07 PM~6438534
> *My homies 96
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i like this one :biggrin:


----------



## biglucke (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jan 22 2007, 07:45 PM~7057041
> *you can also get'em on ebay under "cadillac fleetwood pillar"  search
> 
> ebay search link
> ...


i just ordered a set, ill post em up when they come in :biggrin:


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

my 93


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Jan 22 2007, 07:36 PM~7056937
> *i belive they were purchased here
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=183561
> 
> ...


 no they were from ebay  $69 or $79 shipped


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 22 2007, 08:01 PM~7058232
> *Damn how much to gold plate all the trim?
> *


Never took the time to break down the price. Do it on my spare time


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 23 2007, 03:35 PM~7064063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam thats hot


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ucechevy1965 (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 22 2007, 01:09 PM~7054589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's nice.....
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WHUT IT DEW CADDY (Dec 11, 2006)

WHUT IT DEW . I NEED YALLS INPUT. DO YALL SEE ANY MORE QUICK THINGS I CAN DRESS UP. IF THE WEATHER DESIDES TO CLEAR UP I SOULD GET A PHOTOSHOOT NEXT WEEK. I ALREADY PUT RAM AIR INTAKE AND SECOND OPTIMA IN PLACE OF FACTORY INTAKE, BUT ITS NOT PICTURED HERE BUT IT COVERS UP THE UGLY WATER PUMP SO THATS GOOD :biggrin: BUT IF YALL SEE ANYTHING ELSE COULD YALL LET ME KNOW


----------



## elchuntaroguapo (Jan 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WHUT IT DEW CADDY_@Jan 24 2007, 11:19 PM~7078683
> *WHUT IT DEW . I NEED YALLS INPUT. DO YALL SEE ANY MORE QUICK THINGS I CAN DRESS UP. IF THE WEATHER DESIDES TO CLEAR UP I SOULD GET A PHOTOSHOOT NEXT WEEK. I ALREADY PUT RAM AIR INTAKE AND SECOND OPTIMA IN PLACE OF FACTORY INTAKE, BUT ITS NOT PICTURED HERE BUT IT COVERS UP THE UGLY WATER PUMP SO THATS GOOD :biggrin:  BUT IF YALL SEE ANYTHING ELSE COULD YALL LET ME KNOW
> 
> 
> ...


they sell them chrome covers for the brake fluid cover, and u can put some chrome loom on that rusty tube near the water pump, maybe get some new chrome radiator hoses,  btw i like that chrome alternator :0


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jan 22 2007, 06:37 PM~7056373
> *wheres the plaque?
> *


GETTING ENGRAVED AND GOLD AND CHROME PLATED IN TEXAS HOMIE


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## WHUT IT DEW CADDY (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elchuntaroguapo_@Jan 25 2007, 01:45 AM~7079401
> *they sell them chrome covers for the brake fluid cover, and u can put some chrome loom on that rusty tube near the water pump, maybe get some new chrome radiator hoses,   btw i like that chrome alternator :0
> *


thanks the new intake covers the water pump and im trying to find the brake cover in town no one has it, and i got the altenator from powermaster its a 200 amp output it cost a grip but its nice and shiny :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

TTT


----------



## ELSYLENT (Dec 15, 2006)

CHINGON ESE


> _Originally posted by ELSYLENT_@Jan 20 2007, 01:43 PM~7039282
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ELSYLENT_@Jan 26 2007, 06:42 PM~7096325
> *CHINGON ESE
> *


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucechevy1965_@Jan 24 2007, 07:59 PM~7076417
> *that's nice.....
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 22 2007, 09:09 PM~7054589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 nice work man


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Jan 17 2007, 11:38 PM~7014191
> *my stock 93 is for sale
> *


hello what´s up?


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by area651rider_@Jan 23 2007, 04:12 AM~7058379
> *:0 i like this one  :biggrin:
> *


 nice car


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 23 2007, 09:35 PM~7064063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 nice paint     hade you paint it????


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Jan 26 2007, 05:10 PM~7096552
> *nice paint         hade you paint it????
> *


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## elchuntaroguapo (Jan 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WHUT IT DEW CADDY_@Jan 25 2007, 07:15 PM~7086606
> *thanks the new intake covers the water pump and im trying to find the brake cover in town no one has it,  and i got the altenator from powermaster its a 200 amp output it cost a grip but its nice and shiny :biggrin:
> *


thats a bad ass alternator,i just changed the tensioner and the water pump on my fleetwood, its not to easy to find chrome for these lt1's,


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Jan 26 2007, 05:10 PM~7096552
> *nice paint         hade you paint it????
> *


is there more pics of that car?


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jan 28 2007, 09:41 AM~7107486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ELSYLENT (Dec 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## WHUT IT DEW CADDY (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elchuntaroguapo_@Jan 27 2007, 07:38 PM~7104026
> *thats a bad ass alternator,i just changed the tensioner and the water pump on my fleetwood, its not to easy to find chrome for these lt1's,
> *


the tensioner aint to bad but it was a pain in the ass when i did my water pump. did you change your opti spark too , it usually gets all wet when the water pump goes out and causes it to go bad, thats really fun but isnt that bad if you already have you water pump off.


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jan 27 2007, 03:15 AM~7097523
> *
> *


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4lifecc34_@Jan 20 2007, 11:31 AM~7039204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## elchuntaroguapo (Jan 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WHUT IT DEW CADDY_@Jan 28 2007, 07:45 PM~7112075
> *the tensioner aint to bad but it was a pain in the ass when i did my water pump. did you change your opti spark too , it usually gets all wet when the water pump goes out and causes it to go bad, thats really fun but isnt that bad if you already have you water pump off.
> *


 :0 naw i didnt change it :biggrin: yea when the pump went out my belt got wet and acted all funny though :biggrin: hey do they sell a chrome engine dress up kit for the lt1/ like the valve covers,etc??


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Wanna see more? . . . . . . . .

Check out www.cusstom.com


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elchuntaroguapo_@Jan 29 2007, 07:28 AM~7115854
> *:0 naw i didnt change it :biggrin: yea when the pump went out my belt got wet and acted all funny though :biggrin: hey do they sell a chrome engine dress up kit for the lt1/ like the valve covers,etc??
> *


I have been wondering the same thing... :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jan 29 2007, 04:48 PM~7120523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANY MORE PIC'S OF THIS CADI ????


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 27 2007, 06:43 PM~7104057
> *is there more pics of that car?
> *


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 27 2007, 06:43 PM~7104057
> *is there more pics of that car?
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## ELSYLENT (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jan 30 2007, 12:48 AM~7120523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, nice - post some mo pix to keep this growin


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jan 30 2007, 02:26 PM~7126303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i thought that caddy was in uce......


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 30 2007, 06:01 PM~7127625
> *i thought that caddy was in uce......
> *


youre maybe thinking of "orange crush"? 
I thought it was that one at first..

who did the murals on this? tyte..


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Jan 26 2007, 08:06 PM~7096523
> *hello what´s up?
> *


hey man hit me up my # is at the bottom in my sig..... or pm me ur #


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jan 30 2007, 05:37 AM~7126337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jan 30 2007, 06:37 AM~7126337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

just found some misc pics of a swedish fleet - the only juiced one so far over here..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Feb 8 2007, 12:55 AM~7201734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 nice pic bro


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Feb 8 2007, 12:53 AM~7201713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 nice pic bro


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

There's a Lecab in there too, but here's a pic from a couple of weeks ago:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Feb 8 2007, 01:05 PM~7209725
> *There's a Lecab in there too, but here's a pic from a couple of weeks ago:
> 
> 
> ...


that pic is off the hook..


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Feb 7 2007, 08:53 PM~7202642-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

not really a fan of big rims...

but that ride looks clean like that..


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Feb 7 2007, 05:53 PM~7201716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic :biggrin:


----------



## mafiacustoms (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Feb 8 2007, 01:05 PM~7209725
> *There's a Lecab in there too, but here's a pic from a couple of weeks ago:
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic homie


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

^Thanks. When I saw how the car's were setting, I though Hmmmmm.... good tattoo?
Here's another I took:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

KOOL


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

What do you guys use to clean, protect, shine the top of you bigbodies? I bought some of that NuVinyl shit, but it sucks ass. Don't do a gawd damn thing! :angry:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 8 2007, 02:23 PM~7209906
> *not really a fan of big rims...
> 
> but that ride looks clean like that..
> *


 :biggrin: My Daytons go back on in the spring though.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Feb 8 2007, 04:05 PM~7210300
> *What do you guys use to clean, protect, shine the top of you bigbodies? I bought some of that NuVinyl shit, but it sucks ass. Don't do a gawd damn thing!  :angry:
> *


I just tried to wash mine with soap/water, no protectant. Any kind of scrubbing would make the dye start to come off, so I just tried to keep it clean.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

>


BIG WALT!!!
[/quote]


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 22 2006, 05:18 AM~6802707
> *My 96 on its winter shoes...22's,  but yes The Daytons go right back on in the springtime. :0
> 
> 
> ...


SKIRT'S LOOK NICE !! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Feb 8 2007, 08:58 PM~7213797
> *SKIRT'S LOOK NICE !!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Feb 8 2007, 05:51 PM~7212073
> *I just tried to wash mine with soap/water, no protectant.  Any kind of scrubbing would make the dye start to come off, so I just tried to keep it clean.
> *


Alright. Just wondering because I see all these cars with shiny tops and then look at mine and its all dull


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Feb 8 2007, 10:48 PM~7214776
> *Alright. Just wondering because I see all these cars with shiny tops and then look at mine and its all dull
> *


it all about the Armore all homie


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Feb 9 2007, 12:19 AM~7215712
> *it all about the Armore all homie
> *


  Thanks, I'm heading out home tomorrow so I'll give it a try then.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## SickBoy (Jan 14, 2005)

Some more pics of my 96.


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SickBoy_@Feb 9 2007, 02:38 PM~7216918
> *Some more pics of my 96.
> 
> 
> ...


hello mike nice nice pic


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Feb 8 2007, 11:48 PM~7214776
> *Alright. Just wondering because I see all these cars with shiny tops and then look at mine and its all dull
> *



A lot of people have covered their shell with regular vinyl, make sure that's not what you're seeing.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SickBoy_@Feb 9 2007, 05:38 AM~7216918
> *Some more pics of my 96.
> 
> 
> ...


clean!


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

ttt

a few of my old Fleetwoods:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

TTT


----------



## autopartman (Jan 16, 2007)

this one should be included as one of the best too !!


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Uh, no it shouldn't


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by autopartman_@Feb 9 2007, 08:18 PM~7221814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


One of the best :uh:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SickBoy_@Feb 9 2007, 06:38 AM~7216918
> *Some more pics of my 96.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !! THOSE 13'S ??


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Feb 9 2007, 05:32 PM~7220607
> *ttt
> 
> a few of my old Fleetwoods:
> ...


like that 2 tone :biggrin:


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

TTT 4 tha big bodys :thumbsup:


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

here is my ride. it has alittle of interior work i did myself,steering wheel and billet grille. nothing much. work in progress :biggrin:


----------



## SAPO78 (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SickBoy_@Feb 9 2007, 07:38 AM~7216918
> *Some more pics of my 96.
> 
> 
> ...


Noticed the 6 bats with the piston pump, hows it hit?Did u go to a smaller gear/pump head?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 9 2007, 10:06 PM~7223185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

my caddy. its being re-painted right now. every single molding/clip/emblem/trim was removed.. these are the old pics.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by autopartman_@Feb 9 2007, 07:18 PM~7221814
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ...............NO!


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Feb 10 2007, 03:30 AM~7224201
> *my caddy. its being re-painted right now. every single molding/clip/emblem/trim was removed.. these are the old pics.
> 
> 
> *



I would hope so.............


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Feb 10 2007, 04:30 AM~7224201
> *my caddy. its being re-painted right now. every single molding/clip/emblem/trim was removed.. these are the old pics.
> 
> 
> ...


love the pinstriping :thumbsup:


----------



## marquison14zz (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Feb 10 2007, 01:30 AM~7224201
> *my caddy. its being re-painted right now. every single molding/clip/emblem/trim was removed.. these are the old pics.
> 
> 
> ...


THATS ONE CLEAN ASS LAC


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Feb 10 2007, 07:43 AM~7224832
> *I would hope so.............
> *


you would be suprised on the paintjobs i have seen around here! people just love 2 tape shit and take short cuts.


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Feb 10 2007, 09:30 AM~7224201
> *my caddy. its being re-painted right now. every single molding/clip/emblem/trim was removed.. these are the old pics.
> 
> 
> ...


 nice


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Feb 11 2007, 05:54 PM~7231438
> *ttt
> *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

can you get enuff of this? :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## mafiacustoms (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Feb 11 2007, 12:37 PM~7232280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic's homie


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

HERES MINE IT AINT MUCH COMPARED TO THE RAGTOP BUT FUCK IT IT'S MINE


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Looks beter in Person. I saw the car this Sunday at the Lowrider show. To make matters wrose I have a STOCK 1996 Fleetwood and he just rolled up and stayed net to my car untill the light changed. (GAME OVER) Great work on that car. Wish I had the money to make mine into a show ride.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by autopartman_@Feb 9 2007, 06:18 PM~7221814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


1 of the best fuck ups!


----------



## SickBoy (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Feb 10 2007, 03:35 AM~7221924
> *NICE !! THOSE 13'S ??
> *


Yes thats right


----------



## SickBoy (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Feb 10 2007, 03:35 AM~7221924
> *NICE !! THOSE 13'S ??
> *


Yes thats right


----------



## SickBoy (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAPO78_@Feb 10 2007, 06:04 AM~7223171
> *Noticed the 6 bats with the piston pump, hows it hit?Did u go to a smaller gear/pump head?
> *


i just got 3 1/2 tons coils so it hits the FRONT bumber in three licks (without pressure) :uh: 
but ive got some ***** ton coils on the way so it wont be a problem anymore :biggrin: 
no i havent change the pump head.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Feb 11 2007, 10:45 PM~7236309
> *HERES MINE IT AINT MUCH COMPARED TO THE RAGTOP BUT FUCK IT IT'S MINE
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN !!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT INDIVIDUALS*512* :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Jan 22 2007, 06:36 PM~7056937
> *i belive they were purchased here
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=183561
> 
> ...


Hey. Thanks slammed. I'll check into them :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by autopartman_@Feb 9 2007, 08:18 PM~7221814
> *
> 
> 
> ...



UH THANKS FOR MAKING TEXAS LOOK RETARDED :uh:


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Feb 12 2007, 08:05 PM~7239805
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

T
T
T


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by autopartman_@Feb 9 2007, 07:18 PM~7221814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THIS CHINGO BLING,S CAR OR JIMMY BONES,S :dunno:


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Feb 14 2007, 04:48 PM~7262096
> *IS THIS CHINGO BLING,S CAR OR JIMMY BONES,S  :dunno:
> *


BATMAN & ROBIN !!


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

how about we roll it off a cliff and see i it flys. it has wings....doesnt it. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## WHUT IT DEW CADDY (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Feb 15 2007, 10:28 PM~7274181
> *how about we roll it off a cliff and see i it flys. it has wings....doesnt it. :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 93FLEETfrm561 (Aug 3, 2006)

heres mines(tha blu 1) and my homeboyz fleetwoodz @ miami show 2007....


----------



## 93FLEETfrm561 (Aug 3, 2006)

more picz------>


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nice.......


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

this one is mine, updates in the works




























:biggrin:


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

man those cars look nice. mine is stock and cant wait to put switches in it. keep up tha good work homies :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

A few more of mine


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@Feb 16 2007, 09:45 PM~7282295
> *this one is mine, updates in the works
> 
> 
> ...


lovin that color and rear roof.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@Feb 16 2007, 08:45 PM~7282295
> *this one is mine, updates in the works
> 
> 
> ...


clean caddy.


im feelin that rear moonroof also...


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Feb 19 2007, 11:03 AM~7297689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE FUCKIN KNOCK OFFS ARE TIGHT ASS FUCK!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Feb 19 2007, 07:03 PM~7297689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 damm nice


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

[Uploader Home] [LayItLow.com] 



The following files were uploaded:
4Gold Cadilyst Front End Shot.jpg 
2Gold Cadilyst in Fontana.jpg 


Forum tags

[img]http://www.layitlow.cc/images/001/4Gold%20Cadilyst%20Front%20End%20Shot.jpg















Uploaded images


4Gold Cadilyst Front End Shot.jpg 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Feb 18 2007, 10:58 AM~7290427
> *A few more of mine
> 
> 
> ...


what size monitors are those they r hella big


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

HELL YEA ALL US BIGBODY OWNERS WE FAMILY DOGG REPP IT


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Feb 19 2007, 01:36 PM~7298916
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn homie i really hate to say it but that looks better than the lincoln....

linc was still badass,just that caddy is hooked the fuck up and is very nice....


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 19 2007, 08:17 PM~7301025
> *damn homie i really hate to say it but that looks better than the lincoln....
> 
> linc was still badass,just that caddy is hooked the fuck up and is very nice....
> *



are you serious?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence+Feb 19 2007, 08:17 PM~7301025-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shutup mike ..got to take it when i can :roflmao:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 19 2007, 10:42 PM~7303340
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

here we go  :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

KOOL PICS


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 20 2007, 03:41 PM~7308614
> *KOOL PICS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 20 2007, 02:41 PM~7308614
> *KOOL PICS
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

i gots a stupid question can a e&g grille brougham fit on a fleetwood 93 thats not a brougham cus i only find cadillac 93 fleetwood brougham e&g grille


----------



## swanginbigbodies (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Feb 20 2007, 11:56 PM~7313083
> *i gots a stupid question can a e&g grille brougham fit on a fleetwood 93 thats not a brougham cus i only find cadillac 93 fleetwood brougham e&g grille
> *



Yes, they are ALL Fleetwoods, Brougham is just a package.


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Feb 20 2007, 02:48 PM~7308217
> *here we go    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Feb 21 2007, 11:37 AM~7316286
> *:biggrin:
> *


another caddy u ballin homie :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Feb 20 2007, 11:48 AM~7308217
> *here we go    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN YOU!!!!! now you got 2!?!?!?!??! :angry:


----------



## 93FLEETfrm561 (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT...clean ass fleetwoods :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

ok im puttin on a continental kit for my 93lac and i was wondering how do i take off da bumper guards do i pry off the pastic or do i have to unscrew it from the back


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Feb 21 2007, 05:33 PM~7319443
> *DAMN YOU!!!!! now you got 2!?!?!?!??!  :angry:
> *



The gold ones True S Mike's new caddy


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Feb 21 2007, 07:27 PM~7319914
> *ok im puttin on a continental kit for my 93lac and i was wondering how do i take off da bumper guards do i pry off the pastic or do i have to unscrew it from the back
> *


 behind the bumper there are nuts you need to undo, then just pull.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 21 2007, 08:02 PM~7320120
> *The gold ones True S Mike's new caddy
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by green ice+Feb 21 2007, 02:09 PM~7317073-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i wish i had 2...found the gold one here in town for True S Mike....its clean!......i wish i had it for my daily lol


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Feb 21 2007, 08:36 PM~7320334
> *i wish i had 2...found the gold one here in town for True S Mike....its clean!......i wish i had it for my daily lol
> *



lets hope we both have the same eye seight


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 21 2007, 08:38 PM~7320346
> *lets hope we both have the same eye seight
> *


no refunds bitch :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 21 2007, 08:38 PM~7320346
> *lets hope we both have the same eye seight
> *



*SIGHT*


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swanginbigbodies_@Feb 20 2007, 10:08 PM~7313201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Feb 21 2007, 08:40 PM~7320360
> *SIGHT
> *


childesh


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 21 2007, 08:41 PM~7320368
> *childesh
> *



:uh: 
*childish*


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Perro_@Oct 1 2002, 02:55 PM~139338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pontiak Ridah_@Oct 18 2002, 08:04 PM~178814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 21 2007, 06:32 PM~7320307
> *behind the bumper there are nuts you need to undo, then just pull.
> *


ok i got the bucket on and now im havin a hard time getting the wheel part on i wulld really appreciate it if some1 messaged me wit some less complicated instructions on doin it cuz i dont understand da ones that come with it


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Sep 16 2003, 11:21 PM~1071578
> *IS THIS HALF TOP ON THIS CADDY FACTORY CUZ THATS MY FIST TIME SEEING ONE LIKE IT??
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Sep 17 2003, 11:58 AM~1073408
> *2 tight :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Dec 15 2003, 03:21 PM~1409574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Feb 21 2007, 07:45 PM~7321015
> *ok i got the bucket on and now im havin a hard time getting the wheel part on i wulld really appreciate it if some1 messaged me wit some less complicated instructions on doin it cuz i dont understand da ones that come with it
> *


come on please help me out


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

Whats the story with the 2 door black Brougham????????????


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Feb 21 2007, 08:18 PM~7321396
> *Whats the story with the 2 door black Brougham????????????
> *


ITS NOW THE BLUE SILVER ONE !! LRM MARCH ISSUE 2006 .STILL BALLIN !!


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Feb 21 2007, 08:43 AM~7315198
> *Yes, they are ALL Fleetwoods, Brougham is just a package.
> *


thnx :biggrin:


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Feb 9 2007, 07:46 AM~7217189
> *clean!
> *


DAMN, I WANNA DO CUSTOM PAINT WITH PATTERNS, BUT SOMETHING ABOUT THAT BLACK ON CHROME!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 24 2007, 05:26 PM~7343154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   

man we ICE ( 1/8-1/4'' ) then rain ontop, now snow. expecting 4-6'' today. :thumbsdown:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 24 2007, 04:30 PM~7343169
> *
> 
> man we ICE ( 1/8-1/4'' ) then rain ontop, now snow. expecting 4-6'' today. :thumbsdown:
> *


Ya last weekend it was like 60, washed my car put the ds on and then bam fucking snow again, I hate that shit. You get your new ride yet? :cheesy:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## devious syn (Feb 20, 2007)

NICE RIDES GUYS, DAMN


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)




----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Feb 26 2007, 08:08 AM~7352776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 nice


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

STILL 1 OF THE BADDEST WOODS AROUND. EVERY TIME I SEE IT I FIND SOME DIFFERENT MOD ON IT.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## cycoace (Nov 9, 2005)

JUST TRADED MY 93 FLEETWOOD FOR A 1949 PLYMOUTH RAG TOP


----------



## biglucke (Jun 9, 2006)

steering wheel swap

maybe a felow bigbody owner could give me some help here :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm getting a LOUD, and I mean LOUD sound from somewhere behind the glove box. It sounds like a fan is about to come flying out from the dash. Sounds like a fan is hitting something.

Anybody know what this is? I don't even know what too look for. Are there any fans in there


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Mar 3 2007, 12:34 AM~7394435
> *I'm getting a LOUD, and I mean LOUD sound from somewhere behind the glove box. It sounds like a fan is about to come flying out from the dash. Sounds like a fan is hitting something.
> 
> Anybody know what this is? I don't even know what too look for. Are there any fans in there
> *



it could be your blower motor....its behind and under the glove box... undo the 3 or 4 screws that hold it in and it will just drop out of the housing and inspect it...


----------



## SunnyVA (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino+Feb 24 2007, 11:42 PM~7345072-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride, u got anymore pics?


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Mar 2 2007, 10:37 PM~7394459
> *it could be your blower motor....its behind and under the glove box... undo the 3 or 4 screws that hold it in and it will just drop out of the housing and inspect it...
> *


Thanks bro! I'll do that first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino+Feb 24 2007, 10:42 PM~7345072-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 3 2007, 12:52 AM~7395179
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Dino - I got them skirts in production now baby...
> ...


Dont be selling my skirts. You will be receiving a shipment shortly. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 3 2007, 01:51 AM~7395425
> *Dont be selling my skirts. You will be receiving a shipment shortly. :biggrin:
> *



I got you covered homie :biggrin:


----------



## biglucke (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biglucke_@Mar 2 2007, 09:22 PM~7393460
> *steering wheel swap
> 
> maybe a felow bigbody owner could give me some help here :biggrin:
> *


has anyone swaped there stock wheel out?? someone help a homie out ......

skim those are some clean ass skirts, im going to have to cop some soon as i get the metal all bought for my frame :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biglucke_@Mar 3 2007, 12:01 PM~7397080
> *has anyone swaped there stock wheel out?? someone help a homie out ......
> 
> skim those are some clean ass skirts, im going to have to cop some soon as i get the metal all bought for my frame :biggrin:
> *


ask riderchronicles he swapped his in his fleetwood he had last year..

it was a nice swap too... :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 3 2007, 07:52 AM~7395179
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Dino - I got them skirts in production now baby...
> ...


 nice skirt´s too caddy


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> :biggrin:
> 
> Dino - I got them skirts in production now baby...
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 4 2007, 05:31 AM~7402206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean  but not sure for the big rims :0


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

anymore pics of 2-toned big bodies,i could only find pics of does and 2 others,want to see how they followed the 2 tone into the door jambs,hood and trunk :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 4 2007, 01:31 PM~7402206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biglucke_@Mar 3 2007, 01:01 PM~7397080
> *has anyone swaped there stock wheel out?? someone help a homie out ......
> 
> skim those are some clean ass skirts, im going to have to cop some soon as i get the metal all bought for my frame :biggrin:
> *


i just put a grant wood grain steering wheel in mw 1995 fleetwood, its easy homie, just need a steering wheel puller


----------



## biglucke (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Mar 5 2007, 02:05 PM~7410840
> *i just put a grant wood grain steering wheel in mw 1995 fleetwood, its easy homie, just need a steering wheel puller
> *


man mine was a pain in the ass.........i took a break from my frame & thought id mount my wheel cuz i was sick of grinding ....shiiiiiit...... 
i couldnt find a grant kit that fit. all of them would hit the backing plate on the collum & go on crooked it was also pushing the backing plate down, i finnaly just ground the shit out of the one i had & made it work :biggrin: so i still spent saterday grinding...LOL

got that bich on though & it looks good :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

if you know the grant kit # you might post it for others so they dont have to go through what i did


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

here is my steering wheel. i have a bandana around it, cause it wasnt finished. but i have a chrome adapter around it now.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Mar 6 2007, 11:48 PM~7424255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What kit did you use? Grant part numbers?


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Mar 7 2007, 10:57 AM~7427345
> *What kit did you use? Grant part numbers?
> *


i used one for an 89 cadillac since they didnt come with air bags. im not sure of the part number. there is a forum in interior that will tell you everything you need to know. i'll see if i can find it.


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

correction: it's from an 88 cadillac. here is the forum. good luck .


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=275047&hl=


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## fleetwoodss (Nov 8, 2005)

Just dropped the cad with sprint 3000's


----------



## qbass (Apr 18, 2006)

please kindly advise where I can find headlights for my 93'fleet with international shipment.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Get those solenoids from Lona's?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 9 2007, 12:20 PM~7444342
> *Get those solenoids from Lona's?
> *


lonas and pro hopper


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Mar 9 2007, 10:53 AM~7444560
> *lonas and pro hopper
> *


Been outa hydros for a minute... Had seen those originally at Lona's... cool that you can re-build them but I never cared for their dependability under pressure, too many flames for my taste :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 9 2007, 01:16 PM~7444725
> *Been outa hydros for a minute... Had seen those originally at Lona's... cool that you can re-build them but I never cared for their dependability under pressure, too many flames for my taste  :biggrin:
> *


72 volts for 3 years with no rebuild and no flames. 

buddy ran 48 volts for 5 years no rebuild, sold the car, still goin strong on same noids. 

:dunno:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

quick glimpse of my new one ( in the making ) 1996


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Glad you finally found one. Great choice going with the baldie!


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Mar 9 2007, 01:40 PM~7444888
> *Glad you finally found one.  Great choice going with the baldie!
> *


im looking forward to see what my guy can do on that bald top. at the moment i just want that 5th mounted and painted :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

KOOL


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 8 2007, 08:37 PM~7436919
> *
> 
> 
> ...



  your car is nice


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Mar 9 2007, 05:49 PM~7446269
> *   your car is nice
> *


thanks i agree


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

red big body for sale pm me for info


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Mar 9 2007, 08:51 PM~7447827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice caddy


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Mar 9 2007, 09:26 PM~7447966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats bad ass right there


----------



## qbass (Apr 18, 2006)

Still waiting for kindly advise, where I can find headlights for my 93'fleet with international shipment ?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by qbass_@Mar 10 2007, 05:25 AM~7449146
> *Still waiting for kindly advise, where I can find headlights for my 93'fleet with international shipment ?
> *


im sure you already knew this but my only guess:
ebay


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Mar 9 2007, 08:51 PM~7447827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


for sale$9,000


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> Have any more shots of it inclunding the trunk lid ? Nice looking car.


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

go to vehicles for sale click on candy red big body....


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

waxing my lac right now hopefully if it aint so dark all take some pics and post em up


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

here we go got it done just in time


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

gettin ready to get it switched up maybe next weekend and ill b in fresno lg :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 10 2007, 01:56 AM~7446872
> *thanks i agree
> *


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Mar 10 2007, 08:37 PM~7451892
> *go to vehicles for sale click on candy red big body....
> *


Yeah I saw it before but no trunk lid shots ?


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

My new big body (in the making) :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Mar 12 2007, 11:06 AM~7459667
> *My new big body (in the making) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

quik question im makin my caddy a hopper and was wondering if the other hopper caddys, if yall fiberglass the back quarter panels????


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Mar 12 2007, 03:06 AM~7459667
> *My new big body (in the making) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THE STEERING WHEEL !! WERE DID YOU GET ??


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 12 2007, 02:30 PM~7462835
> *I LIKE THE STEERING WHEEL !! WERE DID YOU GET ??
> *


BILLETSPECIALTIES.COM :biggrin:


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

couldnt find the 93-96 2dr fest so oh well

TOOK IT TO GET SMOGGED TODAY, GONNA REDO IT FOR SUMMER


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by olamite_@Mar 12 2007, 09:57 PM~7466567
> *couldnt find the 93-96 2dr fest so oh well
> 
> TOOK IT TO GET SMOGGED TODAY, GONNA REDO IT FOR SUMMER
> ...


THAT SHIT IS CLEAN DOGG :thumbsup:


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by olamite_@Mar 12 2007, 10:57 PM~7466567
> *couldnt find the 93-96 2dr fest so oh well
> 
> TOOK IT TO GET SMOGGED TODAY, GONNA REDO IT FOR SUMMER
> ...


TIGHT!! how much u got it 4?


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by olamite_@Mar 13 2007, 05:57 AM~7466567
> *couldnt find the 93-96 2dr fest so oh well
> 
> TOOK IT TO GET SMOGGED TODAY, GONNA REDO IT FOR SUMMER
> ...


nice big body


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by olamite_@Mar 12 2007, 10:57 PM~7466567
> *couldnt find the 93-96 2dr fest so oh well
> 
> TOOK IT TO GET SMOGGED TODAY, GONNA REDO IT FOR SUMMER
> ...



that is sick,i dont know why but i like the look of the 2 door hardtops better than the verts :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Mar 12 2007, 03:06 AM~7459667
> *My new big body (in the making) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Those are different. :thumbsup:


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

thanx for all the compliments, i'd rather not state price :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by olamite_@Mar 13 2007, 09:31 AM~7468483
> *thanx for all the compliments, i'd rather not state price :biggrin:
> *


nice car my compton brother.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Just saw this for sale. Got nothing to do with me but figured someone here might like it :0 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=325444


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Mar 12 2007, 04:06 AM~7459667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is clean. where u get it man.


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Mar 13 2007, 04:01 PM~7470850
> *that is clean. where u get it man.
> *


picked it up off some old asian dude that ownes a sunmart near my house a few months ago.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Mar 12 2007, 05:06 AM~7459667
> *My new big body (in the making) :biggrin:
> 
> *


that car is bad ass man...i love those clear lights and the steering wheel...looks fuckin bad :thumbsup:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Mar 9 2007, 08:51 PM~7447827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by olamite_@Mar 12 2007, 09:57 PM~7466567
> *couldnt find the 93-96 2dr fest so oh well
> 
> TOOK IT TO GET SMOGGED TODAY, GONNA REDO IT FOR SUMMER
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 10 2007, 08:41 AM~7449769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 956_INDIVIDUALS_64 (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Mar 12 2007, 03:06 AM~7459667
> *My new big body (in the making) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM CAR'S LOOKING TIGHT, I LIKE THAT WOOD WHEEL.


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olamite_@Mar 12 2007, 11:57 PM~7466567
> *couldnt find the 93-96 2dr fest so oh well
> 
> TOOK IT TO GET SMOGGED TODAY, GONNA REDO IT FOR SUMMER
> ...


3 more days till the dub show


----------



## mafiacustoms (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MafioSSo_@Jun 26 2003, 02:43 PM~822434
> *2 door.
> *


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mafiacustoms_@Mar 16 2007, 09:30 AM~7489617
> *
> *


HERE U GO HOMIE


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by olamite_@Mar 16 2007, 12:44 PM~7490434
> *HERE U GO HOMIE
> 
> 
> ...



DAM!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats nice..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Mar 10 2007, 09:11 PM~7452430
> *here we go got it done just in time
> 
> 
> ...


are those 14x6


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

yes they are but i want to get some 13x7 daytons just gotta save up for em


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by olamite_@Mar 15 2007, 07:14 PM~7484103
> *3 more days till the dub show
> *


nice car you have


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

Few more pics, wheels are on the way! :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Mar 17 2007, 11:49 AM~7496672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u shuld paint the gray moldings blue


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

still workin


----------



## 64onds (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm about to join the BIGBODY club real soon. :thumbsup: Has anyone ever seen a 44" roof in a Bigbody Brougham?


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

My old Fleetwood last summer.. 94'



















New one for this summer.. updates next winter.. chrome undies.. ect


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Mar 17 2007, 09:01 PM~7497032
> *My old Fleetwood last summer.. 94'
> 
> 
> ...


dammm it are nice


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Mar 17 2007, 09:01 PM~7497032
> *My old Fleetwood last summer.. 94'
> 
> New one for this summer.. updates next winter.. chrome undies.. ect
> ...


so you bought that one? I love that fleet.


----------



## 64onds (Jan 12, 2005)

What's the biggest roof any1 seen in a Bigbody Brougham? Will a 44" fit?


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Mar 17 2007, 02:56 PM~7497003
> *still workin
> 
> 
> ...



let's see some more!!


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Mar 18 2007, 02:46 PM~7501276
> *let's see some more!!
> *


ok


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Mar 18 2007, 04:02 PM~7501791
> *ok
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64onds_@Mar 18 2007, 11:00 AM~7500834
> *What's the biggest roof any1 seen in a Bigbody Brougham? Will a 44" fit?
> *


IVE SEEN A 42" ON A BIGBODY 44" WOULD BE TO BIG !!


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Mar 17 2007, 08:56 PM~7497003
> *still workin
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

CLEAN


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Mar 18 2007, 02:04 AM~7499813
> *so you bought that one? I love that fleet.
> *



yes.. i have a few plans for it later next winter


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i officially love fleetwoods..


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 19 2007, 12:03 PM~7507169
> *CLEAN
> 
> 
> ...


that car is beautiful!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 19 2007, 01:03 PM~7507169
> *CLEAN
> 
> 
> ...


ALMOST LOOKS LIKE MY OLD ONE BEFORE








AFTER


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 19 2007, 12:57 PM~7507513
> *ALMOST LOOKS LIKE MY OLD ONE BEFORE
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN BRO WHAT HAPPEN ????


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 19 2007, 02:02 PM~7507536
> *DAMN BRO WHAT HAPPEN ????
> *


REAR END LOCKED UP


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 19 2007, 01:08 PM~7507570
> *REAR END LOCKED UP
> *


LOCKED UP AS IN YOUR HYDROS ?????
OR THE JUST THE REAR AXLE ????


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 19 2007, 02:10 PM~7507584
> *LOCKED UP AS IN YOUR HYDROS ?????
> OR THE JUST THE REAR AXLE ????
> *


REAR BRAKES LOCKED THEY GOT HOT AND CAUGHT ON FIRE TURNED THAT OF THEN TIRE,IT WAS OVER WHEN THE TIRE LIT UP


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:angel: :tears: :tears:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 19 2007, 01:18 PM~7507628
> *REAR BRAKES LOCKED THEY GOT HOT AND CAUGHT ON FIRE TURNED THAT OF THEN TIRE,IT WAS OVER WHEN THE TIRE LIT UP
> *


DAMN THAT'S SAD , SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS BRO , THE CAR
LOOKED NICE . YOU EVER FIND OUT WHY THE BRAKES LOCKED UP ?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 19 2007, 05:05 PM~7507954
> *DAMN THAT'S SAD , SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS BRO , THE CAR
> LOOKED NICE . YOU EVER FIND OUT WHY THE BRAKES LOCKED UP ?
> *


X2


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 19 2007, 12:03 PM~7507169
> *CLEAN
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 19 2007, 03:05 PM~7507954
> *DAMN THAT'S SAD , SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS BRO , THE CAR
> LOOKED NICE . YOU EVER FIND OUT WHY THE BRAKES LOCKED UP ?
> *


YEAH DONT WANT TO SAY ANYTHING I MIGHT HURT SOMEBODIES FEELINGS BUT I WILL COMEOUT STRONGER


----------



## BIGMAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

MINE


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

MORE PICS!!! TTT


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 19 2007, 01:03 PM~7507169
> *CLEAN
> 
> 
> ...



 :thumbsup: nice


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 19 2007, 12:57 PM~7507513
> *ALMOST LOOKS LIKE MY OLD ONE BEFORE
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 19 2007, 12:36 PM~7507389
> *i officially love fleetwoods..
> *



me too.. this is one 4th one ive owned :biggrin: and baddest


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

MAYBE DIDNT USE A SPACER ON THE BACK RIMS :0


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)




----------



## sicksided (Mar 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sicksided (Mar 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

Does anyone know how to install the house grill on my 95 fleetwood... i recieved it today but having trouble putting it on.. they told me it was only two screws.. but then my boy said you need some type of tool or machine.... any help would be appreciated


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

heres mine


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

tight shit


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Mar 21 2007, 12:18 PM~7522415
> *tight shit
> *


thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 21 2007, 12:21 PM~7522429
> *thanks homie :thumbsup:
> *



cant get any better with lowlows and gurls...


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Mar 21 2007, 12:12 AM~7519971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Mar 21 2007, 08:52 PM~7522641
> *:0
> *


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 21 2007, 11:02 AM~7522341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is tight homie!!!

u need to pm me the unedited ones tho bro


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 21 2007, 12:02 PM~7522341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

"GRAND HUSTLA" Holla


----------



## 64onds (Jan 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

HEY YALL SLACKING WITH THE PICTURES... COME ON.. SHOW THEM BIG BODYS.. TTMFT


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Feb 9 2007, 12:19 AM~7215712
> *it all about the Armore all homie
> *


 :0 Holy Shit! You weren't playing. I bought a bottle of Armor All "Extra Shine" and it did a HEll of a job! Brought back the color of the top. It's looks dark (in a good way), clean, and really shiny now


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Mar 23 2007, 02:32 AM~7535024
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Did you sell it already?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

one from MIA 305 a lil sumn


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

:biggrin: 


























:biggrin:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

jessdogg'95


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMAZ_@Mar 27 2007, 04:43 PM~7563841
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Mar 26 2007, 08:40 AM~7552662
> *Did you sell it already?
> *



i actually bought that car :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 26 2007, 04:55 PM~7552759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Mar 27 2007, 06:52 PM~7564204
> *i actually bought that car  :biggrin:
> *


Nice Buy. . . You couldn't build half that car for what you paid for it.

Realy Clean car. He did great work on it.


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

TTT


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Mar 28 2007, 08:48 PM~7573001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that the grill from ebay


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

THIS BABY IS CLEAN


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 30 2007, 05:16 PM~7587111
> *THIS BABY IS CLEAN
> 
> 
> ...



hell yeah.. Cant wait for chrome and gold undies for mine :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

nice big body homie.. got set up pics?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Mar 30 2007, 08:51 PM~7587313
> *nice big body homie.. got set up pics?
> *


YA BUT ITS A LITTLE RUFF RIGHT NOW IN 2 WEEKS IM REDOIN IT


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

cool dawg


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Mar 28 2007, 08:48 PM~7573001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did you cut off the surounding stock grille and only leave the top part?


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by green ice+Mar 28 2007, 09:56 PM~7574208-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sure looks like the same one....only a couple of bolt on options for us with grills. This version has the center crease directly in the middle (EBay = 430.00 or something like that), Billet grill requires you to cut your original and has no center "bend" (EBay = 110.00). Then there is the stock and the E&G Doghouse, castle, whatever you want to call it. Anybody know of other options out there?


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Mar 31 2007, 12:50 AM~7589368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BIGBODY


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 30 2007, 07:16 PM~7587111
> *THIS BABY IS CLEAN
> 
> 
> ...


 those skirts look like they flare out to clear the rims??????? who made these?


----------



## skeazy (Jun 2, 2006)

young vinny checkin' in from detroit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peter North (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Mar 31 2007, 08:13 AM~7589927
> *those skirts look like they flare out to clear the rims??????? who made these?
> *


I dont know but you can still see the weld markes.


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Mar 31 2007, 08:13 AM~7589927
> *those skirts look like they flare out to clear the rims??????? who made these?
> *


theres a few folks on here that do em i think..


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:cheesy:
Some nice pics i took downtown today by the lake


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Apr 1 2007, 06:35 PM~7597088
> *:cheesy:
> Some nice pics i took downtown today by the lake
> 
> ...


looking good homie


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

what size cylinders u got in the front and back? looks sweet homie


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

8s up front and 14s in the back


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Apr 1 2007, 08:08 PM~7597747
> *8s up front and 14s in the back
> *


Do 14's fit in the back with no modifications? I think my rear cylinders are bent and am looking for a replacement for the 10's I have in the rear right now.

What's the largest that can fit, without any modifications?


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

yeah what he said,. im wondering too


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Apr 2 2007, 12:31 AM~7599496
> *Do 14's fit in the back with no modifications? I think my rear cylinders are bent and am looking for a replacement for the 10's I have in the rear right now.
> 
> What's the largest that can fit, without any modifications?
> *


factory driveshaft and factory trailing arms are still in....no mods other than moving the factory 6x9 holes over a little....thats it


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 31 2007, 01:41 AM~7587235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Apr 1 2007, 04:35 PM~7597088
> *:cheesy:
> Some nice pics i took downtown today by the lake
> 
> ...


is the back fully locked up with 14s??


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

damn gotta get me one of those the next time..
nice hardlining btw.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Apr 2 2007, 12:45 PM~7601841
> *is the back fully locked up with 14s??
> *


if you mean locked up as in as high as it will go yes....if you mean am i using all 14" of the cylinder then no its not...only 8-9"


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

ALMOST DONE! HOK FLAKE, CANDY, CLEAR, EVERYTHING STRIPPED just puttin it back 2gether.


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

put some matching rims on that homeboy.. that would look sick with the pink


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

my new trunk :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Apr 2 2007, 07:39 PM~7605242
> *ALMOST DONE! HOK FLAKE, CANDY, CLEAR, EVERYTHING STRIPPED just puttin it back 2gether.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NINJA_@Apr 2 2007, 07:41 PM~7605251
> *my new trunk :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN HOMIE IM FEELING THOSE SQUARES


----------



## swanginbigbodies (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

fucking nice big bodies.. keep it up yall


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by swanginbigbodies_@Apr 2 2007, 07:02 PM~7605373
> *
> 
> 
> ...




FUCK thats real hot!


----------



## swanginbigbodies (Jan 30, 2005)

thanks homie


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Apr 2 2007, 07:47 AM~7600525
> *factory driveshaft and factory trailing arms are still in....no mods other than moving the factory 6x9 holes over a little....thats it
> *


Cool, thanks for the info.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINJA_@Apr 2 2007, 08:41 PM~7605251
> *my new trunk :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



That is the best looking setup I have seen. Love the gold and chrome and the tan. Great time to get the chrome and gold to look good together on the pump. Not too much Gold and not too much chrome. Great Display of class on the fleetwood.


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NINJA_@Apr 2 2007, 08:41 PM~7605251
> *my new trunk :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 3 2007, 09:57 AM~7608991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats nice!!!


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 3 2007, 07:57 AM~7608991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this yours? post more pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Apr 2 2007, 03:38 PM~7604415
> *if you mean locked up as in as high as it will go yes....if you mean am i using all 14" of the cylinder then no its not...only 8-9"
> *


then why not go with 10s or 12s... :dunno:

i was asking cuz it didnt look like a 14in lock up... so i wasnt sure if u just didnt lock it up all the way  :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

:0  :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Apr 3 2007, 04:07 PM~7611924
> *:0    :0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THAT GOLD IS LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup: GOT MY WITH EVERYTHING GOLD TOO :biggrin:


----------



## mr.duke (Oct 27, 2006)

WHERE DO YOU GET BODY PART'S FOR THESE BIG BODY'S. ARE THEY HARD TO FIND?  :dunno:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

HERS MINE


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Apr 3 2007, 05:32 PM~7611752
> *then why not go with 10s or 12s... :dunno:
> 
> i was asking cuz it didnt look like a 14in lock up... so i wasnt sure if u just didnt lock it up all the way    :thumbsup:
> *



because it was gonna be built to power 3 ( had chain bridge ) and a change of mind came after it was all bought and installed


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Apr 3 2007, 04:43 PM~7612368
> *because it was gonna be built to power 3 ( had chain bridge ) and a change of mind came after it was all bought and installed
> *


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Are the owners of these two bigbodies on this site ?


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

another


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Apr 3 2007, 06:07 PM~7611924
> *:0    :0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



That shit is HOT ! ! ! !


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

thanx guys!


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mr.duke_@Apr 3 2007, 04:53 PM~7612131
> *WHERE DO YOU GET BODY PART'S FOR THESE BIG BODY'S. ARE THEY HARD TO FIND?    :dunno:
> *



Your telling me! Im trying to find a clip for my skirts and they are dis-continued! Only 1 dealership in cali has the fucking clip! If you have 1 of these cars, find a parts car and keep it!


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Apr 3 2007, 06:09 PM~7612498
> *Are the owners of these two bigbodies on this site ?
> 
> 
> ...


i own the bottom one. the less tight of the two. l. :biggrin: .l


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

both of those are simple and clean :thumbsup:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Apr 4 2007, 06:06 PM~7620079
> *both of those are simple and clean :thumbsup:
> *


 THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

I'AM GOING CRAZY LOOKING FOR THE CADILLAC EMBELEMS THAT GO IN THE ZENITH 2 PRONG KNOCK OF.. THE ONLY ONES I SEEN IS THE ALL CHROME ONES.. I NEED THE ALL GOLD ONES.. ANY HELP


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Apr 4 2007, 07:00 PM~7620442
> *I'AM GOING CRAZY LOOKING FOR THE CADILLAC EMBELEMS THAT GO IN THE ZENITH 2 PRONG KNOCK OF.. THE ONLY ONES I SEEN IS THE ALL CHROME ONES.. I NEED THE ALL GOLD ONES.. ANY HELP
> *


GOLD PLATE THEM THINGS :biggrin:


----------



## mr.duke (Oct 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Apr 4 2007, 02:23 PM~7618595
> *Your telling me! Im trying to find a clip for my skirts and they are dis-continued! Only 1 dealership in cali has the fucking clip! If you have 1 of these cars, find a parts car and keep it!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Apr 3 2007, 07:09 PM~7612498
> *Are the owners of these two bigbodies on this site ?
> 
> 
> ...


Thats streetplayer030's ride from Las Vegas. Hes on here but dont post much.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=46907


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

this bitch right here is bad,. Love the color and wheels


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINJA_@Apr 3 2007, 02:41 AM~7605251
> *my new trunk :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 nice


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

ttt..
is it possible to get euro taillights for a bigbody somewhere?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Apr 6 2007, 01:58 AM~7629624
> *ttt..
> is it possible to get euro taillights for a bigbody somewhere?
> *


a set sold on here for $550 a week ago in the classifieds


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 6 2007, 09:13 AM~7629664
> *a set sold on here for $550 a week ago in the classifieds
> *


ok but theres no dealers that still carry them?
I dont even like them but we have laws.. :uh:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

:uh: :uh: but u still want them and ask for them :uh:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Apr 6 2007, 09:45 AM~7629758
> *:uh:  :uh: but u still want them and ask for them  :uh:
> *


read one more time :twak: ...the law dictates yellow turn signals in my country so if I dont want some home made shit I just have to go with available factory lights won´t I? the all red og looks better imo.


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Apr 6 2007, 05:29 AM~7629797
> *read one more time  :twak:  ...the law dictates yellow turn signals in my country so if I dont want some home made shit I just have to go with available factory lights won´t I? the all red og looks better imo.
> *



good luck i have been lookin for awhile


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Apr 6 2007, 02:32 AM~7629728
> *ok but theres no dealers that still carry them?
> I dont even like them but we have laws.. :uh:
> *


The dealers are no longer carrying them, they slowly (like a lot of big body parts) are running out of all the shit for our cars. One of these days we will only be able to get nothing but used shit off parts cars only.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 6 2007, 08:58 AM~7630782
> *The dealers are no longer carrying them, they slowly (like a lot of big body parts) are running out of all the shit for our cars. One of these days we will only be able to get nothing but used shit off parts cars only.
> *


DAMN YOU ALL! </span> <span style=\'color:green\'>Can you guys please stop buying 93-96 Fleetwoods...I would like to keep mine and dont want you assholes hogging up all the parts  :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

any one know where to get the lighted caddy emblems??? :dunno:

for the trunk


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Apr 6 2007, 12:48 PM~7631115
> *any one know where to get the lighted caddy emblems??? :dunno:
> 
> for the trunk
> *


EBAY


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 6 2007, 08:50 AM~7631133
> *EBAY
> *


couldnt find any


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Apr 6 2007, 12:55 PM~7631156
> *couldnt find any
> *


you ll have to keep checkin in on it?


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Apr 5 2007, 10:50 PM~7628961
> *this bitch right here is bad,. Love the color and wheels
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE COMPLAMENT MEANS ALOT :biggrin:


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

my 93 doing the 95-96 mirrors


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

whats the difference on the 93 mirrors and 95's?


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Apr 6 2007, 09:55 AM~7631156
> *couldnt find any
> *


YOU MEAN THE TRUNK KEY EMBLEM THAT LIGHTS UP ????


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 6 2007, 01:48 AM~7628947
> *Thats streetplayer030's ride from Las Vegas. Hes on here but dont post much.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=46907
> *


Thanks Skim


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Apr 6 2007, 07:52 PM~7633649
> *whats the difference on the 93 mirrors and 95's?
> *


93 & 94 the mirrors are attatched to the door under the window, 95 & 96 the mirrors are in the corner of the windows


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

gotcha.. Thanks I dont think i can fuck up my kandy paint to replace them lol..


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 6 2007, 03:58 PM~7633674
> *YOU MEAN THE TRUNK  KEY EMBLEM THAT LIGHTS UP ????
> *


yes sir :cheesy:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Apr 6 2007, 07:07 PM~7634376
> *yes sir  :cheesy:
> *



PICS?? i wanna seee :biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

anyone if this kit will fit a 14" rim?


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Apr 6 2007, 03:56 PM~7630423
> *good luck i have been lookin for awhile
> *


hey eggz, what happened to that tan fleet of yours?


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

anybody got any bigbodys for sale?

between VA/MD or close?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Apr 6 2007, 08:13 PM~7634410
> *anyone if this kit will fit a 14" rim?
> 
> 
> ...


yes it will once you cut it because the hole will be cut in the kit smaller than the lip of the rim.


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

nice.. Gotta start Building it :biggrin:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Apr 7 2007, 03:30 AM~7636161
> *hey eggz, what happened to that tan fleet of yours?
> *



the one with the carrige top??? i sold it to a dude in Toronto should be rollin on the streets this summer.....


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 30 2007, 05:16 PM~7587111
> *THIS BABY IS CLEAN
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Mar 31 2007, 12:47 AM~7589363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

posted a ton of times but it is NICE!!


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Apr 7 2007, 09:30 PM~7640648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how did he get the all gold grill


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Apr 7 2007, 07:41 PM~7640716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

Belongs to one of our members...


----------



## ROAD_DOGG12 (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Apr 4 2007, 05:01 PM~7620057
> *i own the bottom one. the less tight of the two. l. :biggrin: .l
> *



The less tight of the two??? The big body is bad ass homie. I have a question, did you have any issues with the 13's rubbing in the back?? Thanks !!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 8 2007, 05:53 PM~7645515
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice.. Way to nice that the paint melts and drips :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

damn them are the shit...


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

goodtime(in training)


----------



## devils caddy (Sep 2, 2006)




----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 9 2007, 01:58 AM~7645556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice roof


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Apr 9 2007, 02:00 AM~7645580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


real nice bro


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

nice pics


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Apr 5 2007, 10:50 PM~7628961
> *this bitch right here is bad,. Love the color and wheels
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS THATS A BIG COMPLAMENT COMING FROM A PERSON THAT OWNS A SICC FLEET LIKE YOURS :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 8 2007, 06:45 PM~7645456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Holy shiat! I had never seen this lac before. Got any more pics Skim?......or anyone else?


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Apr 9 2007, 01:21 PM~7650958
> *:0  Holy shiat! I had never seen this lac before. Got any more pics Skim?......or anyone else?
> *


tight as fuck :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Apr 9 2007, 03:10 PM~7651815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this pic here in az


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Apr 9 2007, 04:10 PM~7651815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC. I LOVE IT OUT THERE IN AZ


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

YEAH THIS IS IN TUCSON,AZ I POSTED THIS PIC SO YOU GUYS COULD SEE MY FRIENDS BLUE LACC ...... :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 8 2007, 06:00 PM~7645582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Almost hurts to see the front end flex like that  Cant argue with how it looks in the air though :0


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Nothing special but its mine, couple of new pics. :biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 9 2007, 07:56 PM~7653513
> *Nothing special but its mine, couple of new pics.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Man that is nice and clean.


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

Mine  


















http://p1.mycrib.net/images/image_group57/...b80d14f2488.jpg


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Apr 9 2007, 07:15 PM~7653667
> *Mine
> 
> 
> ...


is the top faded??


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

Deff not lol prob just the pic.. its not the same color as the car.. a lil lighter


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I think its the glare of the sun


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 9 2007, 07:30 PM~7653810
> *I think its the glare of the sun
> *


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Apr 9 2007, 07:33 PM~7653834
> *
> *


u got a sick caddy i think it would look sick wit a gold e&g grill with the candy red bars and some red suede in the inserts of the interior


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Apr 9 2007, 03:21 PM~7650958
> *:0  Holy shiat! I had never seen this lac before. Got any more pics Skim?......or anyone else?
> *



more pics of this car??


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 8 2007, 05:53 PM~7645515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that caddy aint no joke it stands from the rest how can u fuck with it


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Apr 9 2007, 07:41 PM~7653912
> *u got a sick caddy i think it would look sick wit a gold e&g grill with the candy red bars and some red suede in the inserts of the interior
> *



yes future plans :biggrin: and booty kit.. and full suspension and frame


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)




----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Apr 9 2007, 08:42 PM~7653916
> *more pics of this car??
> *


Yeah.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Apr 9 2007, 09:15 PM~7653667
> *Mine
> 
> 
> ...



Looks 100 times better in Person ! ! ! ! ! 

SUPPER CLEAN ! ! !


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

TTT for all these bad bad caddys...including mine :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Feb 26 2007, 12:08 AM~7352776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


new pics coming soon


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

nice shit mah ******.. keep em coming..


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

good job Yogi keep em coming hoe


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

pimps caddy


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Apr 12 2007, 01:08 AM~7672785
> *
> *


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

MY SHIZZ


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 12 2007, 08:36 AM~7674373
> *MY SHIZZ
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride i really like the goldleafing and pinstripin :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Apr 12 2007, 11:43 AM~7674411
> *nice ride i really like the goldleafing and pinstripin  :thumbsup:
> *


YOU MEAN SILVER LEAFING BRO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

hELLA NICE FLEETS ON HERE HATZZ OFF TA YALL BOYZ KEEP DOIN DA DAMN THANG.


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Apr 6 2007, 04:51 PM~7633644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thu


























mbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Just put in clear taillights from True-S Mike...
havent got red bulbs yet but it dont look to bad
there just sitting there..not screwd in so thats why they might look a little crooked....


























































Ill take more after i change the bulbs out


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

How much did you pay for those? :0


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

the dude who makes em is on this site. 
i think he charges like 60 bucks 
hes on ebay too...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@Apr 11 2007, 11:08 PM~7672782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

anymore pics of this caddy here?


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)

THAT CADDY WAS CLEAN AS FUCK!!!!!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Apr 12 2007, 08:10 PM~7678335
> *the dude who makes em is on this site.
> i think he charges like 60 bucks
> hes on ebay too...
> *



yep

True-S Mike

i got the hook up though :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

:0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Apr 12 2007, 08:42 PM~7679698
> *yep
> 
> True-S Mike
> ...


Cool. Was just curious because there is a cadillac from here "White Tiger" and I know the owner Danny had done is own. Basic and looks exactly the same.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 13 2007, 01:49 PM~7684075
> *Cool. Was just curious because there is a cadillac from here "White Tiger" and I know the owner Danny had done is own. Basic and looks exactly the same.
> *


yeah its a very very simple design


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Apr 12 2007, 06:26 PM~7678517
> *anymore pics of this caddy here?
> 
> 
> ...


thats one of my homies that was the first time that ride was out he built it all in his garage.


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Apr 12 2007, 06:26 PM~7678517
> *anymore pics of this caddy here?
> 
> 
> ...


thats one of my homies that was the first time that ride was out he built it all in his garage.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

i am finally getting my car back in about 5 minutes... :biggrin:


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)

show some pics homie!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Apr 13 2007, 08:23 PM~7687051
> *i am finally getting my car back in about 5 minutes... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Apr 13 2007, 09:23 PM~7687051
> *i am finally getting my car back in about 5 minutes... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

daaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmnnnnn it looks good!

i will post some pics manana..


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mikes73_@Apr 13 2007, 04:22 PM~7686014
> *thats one of my homies that was the first time that ride was out he built it all in his garage.
> *


 any pics of it cruising on the streets


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

that black cadi is one of the homies in vegas. that mother fucker is soo clean  he is not afraid to ride it at all :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)

A LOT OF US DO ARE RIDES IN OUR GARAGE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Some new pics with the clear taillights


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> [/quDAMTHIS YELLOW FLEET TO ME IS ONE OF THE CLEANEST OUT RIGHT NOW IT GOT ALOT OF WORK AND DETAIL INTO IT


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Apr 15 2007, 03:34 PM~7696456
> *Some new pics with the clear taillights
> 
> 
> ...


looks tight,:thumbsup: did u do em yourself afterall?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Apr 15 2007, 05:51 PM~7696545
> *looks tight,:thumbsup: did u do em yourself afterall?
> *


no but had a friend do it for me...
thanks for the how to....they look badass :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

can someone please post a picture of a caddy with the uppers extended 1.5... will really appreciated.. thanks..


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

More dirty pics of mine.


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Apr 15 2007, 06:43 PM~7697873
> *no but had a friend do it for me...
> thanks for the how to....they look badass :biggrin:
> *


Anytime :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Apr 16 2007, 03:18 AM~7698222
> *More dirty pics of mine.
> 
> 
> ...


I like the colour combo.


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Apr 15 2007, 09:18 PM~7698222
> *More dirty pics of mine.
> 
> 
> ...


is that brorange.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

TEXAS BIG"I"!












[/quote]


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

SWEEEEEEEEET


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Apr 16 2007, 03:18 AM~7698222
> *More dirty pics of mine.
> 
> 
> ...


nice bro


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Apr 15 2007, 05:34 PM~7696456
> *Some new pics with the clear taillights
> 
> 
> ...


How did he do it? To me it looks like some foresent lamp covers cut to size.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Apr 16 2007, 02:14 PM~7703475
> *How did he do it? To me it looks like some foresent lamp covers cut to size.
> *


i really dont know what the exact materials are...i do know it is a material that they do use for lights


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

tight shit


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

DAMN you got any pics of the whole car, that mudafuckas looking clean i like that phantom top that goes all the way down to the trim :0 





> TEXAS BIG"I"!


[/quote]


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Apr 16 2007, 12:14 PM~7703475
> *How did he do it? To me it looks like some foresent lamp covers cut to size.
> *


Just go to Lowes or Home Depot and go to the lighting section. Its the light covers that they use for office ceilings. They sell it by the sheet for about $8, the rest is just alot of dremel work and some hot glue, pretty simple but they look badass :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Apr 16 2007, 04:07 PM~7705340
> *Just go to Lowes or Home Depot and go to the lighting section. Its the light covers that they use for office ceilings. They sell it by the sheet for about $8, the rest is just alot of dremel work and some hot glue, pretty simple but they look badass :biggrin:
> *


  True, true


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

anyone have the passenger side reverse light for a 93-96 fleetwood.????? i got paypal ready for a clean one. PM please


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Apr 15 2007, 09:17 PM~7698205
> *can someone please post a picture of a caddy with the uppers extended 1.5... will really appreciated.. thanks..
> *



















this is 2"...but ya get the idea.....


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

me and the caddy lol :cheesy:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Apr 16 2007, 07:31 PM~7706418
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wat size cylinders does that caddy have


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Apr 15 2007, 08:18 PM~7698222
> *More dirty pics of mine.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Apr 16 2007, 08:31 PM~7706418
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 is that yours?


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)

MY HOMIES CADDY JEN & JUICE!!!!!


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

> TEXAS BIG"I"!


[/quote]caddi lookin good man :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

I had mentioned the tail lights on this Cadillac a while back and just found a picture.

Danny’s Cadillac
























\]


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 17 2007, 04:11 PM~7713854
> *I had mentioned the tail lights on this Cadillac a while back and just found a picture.
> 
> Danny’s Cadillac
> ...


ok now these are the caddy chips that i'am looking for.... Willing to pay w/e to get these any help or ideas where i can find them....


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

caddi lookin good man :biggrin:
[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Apr 16 2007, 08:59 PM~7706701
> *wat size cylinders does that caddy have
> *


 It is not locked up all the way in that pic...those are 12"s in the rear.


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Apr 17 2007, 01:28 PM~7711930
> *is that yours?
> *


 Yes sir.


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

THESE ARE OG ZENITH CHIPS. THE BIG SIZE. .NICE


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Apr 17 2007, 11:42 PM~7717083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :worship:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

X2


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

man i love these caddys


























































































:biggrin:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Apr 18 2007, 09:31 AM~7719024
> *man i love these caddys
> 
> 
> ...


one of the cleanest cadillacs


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Apr 18 2007, 12:56 PM~7720015
> *one of the cleanest cadillacs
> *


one of the many many clean fleetwoods out there....


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

I love this caddy.. I love the murals on the side.. thinking of doing them to mine


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Apr 18 2007, 11:33 PM~7724641
> *I love this caddy.. I love the murals on the side.. thinking of doing them to mine
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i like that blue to...needs a while top though...i love blue with white top and 5th...
or purple...which is what my long term plans are for my caddy...house of kolor burple with white top, white 5th, white trim, white strips, and white interior..that will be bad ass....


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

BAD ASS


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

PM if you have the passenger side reverse light and/or an E&G all chrome grill for sale...........


----------



## 2twin (Sep 13, 2005)

the white one needs more favor, he has more pic's and it's shows no defferents, what are we lookin at, change something


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2twin_@Apr 19 2007, 04:08 PM~7729237
> *the white one needs more favor, he has more pic's and it's shows no defferents, what are we lookin at, change something
> *


show your ride....it dont have to have differnt things done to it everytime we post a pic...this thread is just about showing bad ass caddys...not as in a a build up...show us what you got if your gonna run your mouth


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2twin_@Apr 19 2007, 02:08 PM~7729237
> *the white one needs more favor, he has more pic's and it's shows no defferents, what are we lookin at, change something
> *


 :0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Apr 18 2007, 08:31 AM~7719024
> *man i love OR IS IT JUST URS?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2twin_@Apr 19 2007, 04:08 PM~7729237
> *the white one needs more favor, he has more pic's and it's shows no defferents, what are we lookin at, change something
> *


also come to think of it if you look at the pics there are changes...your eye just might not be good enough to catch them..... :uh:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 19 2007, 10:23 PM~7732152
> *
> *


i do love mine...but i love fleetwoods in general...i have a whole new love for them since i got my own.....ive always liked them...but now i love them lol


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Apr 19 2007, 09:32 PM~7732702
> *i do love mine...but i love fleetwoods in general...i have a whole new love for them since i got my own.....ive always liked them...but now i love them lol
> *


me too.. its nice to have a change from like 3 old skools to something luxury..


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Apr 18 2007, 08:31 AM~7719024
> *man i love these caddys
> 
> 
> ...





DO u love mine? :cheesy: :biggrin: 
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

i do like that paint job it has...im not a fan of gold...but the car looks badass still


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

heres a short vid of the clear taillights lit up at night with the new red bulbs i put in last night


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

KOOL


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

nice....thats differnt...what did that run you


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Apr 20 2007, 12:16 PM~7735290
> *nice....thats differnt...what did that run you
> *


$480.00


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ouch...lol


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Apr 20 2007, 12:46 PM~7735537
> *ouch...lol
> *


YA BUT IT IS BAD ASS


----------



## 2twin (Sep 13, 2005)

what I said, is, do somthing esle to it, how long is it going to stay like that, all you do is post pic's of the same shit, I don't care where you take pic's at , water or dirt, it's the same car, and one other thing I'm Twin from the Majestics, you better ask some body.....!!!!!!!!???????


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2twin_@Apr 20 2007, 02:15 PM~7737414
> *what I said, is, do somthing esle to it, how long is it  going to stay like that, all you do is post pic's of the same shit, I don't care where you take pic's at , water or dirt, it's the same car, and one other thing I'm Twin from the Majestics, you better ask some body.....!!!!!!!!???????
> *


 :0


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

That's Twin...


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2twin_@Apr 20 2007, 02:15 PM~7737414
> *what I said, is, do somthing esle to it, how long is it  going to stay like that, all you do is post pic's of the same shit, I don't care where you take pic's at , water or dirt, it's the same car, and one other thing I'm Twin from the Majestics, you better ask some body.....!!!!!!!!???????
> *




SUP TWIN? NEED TO SEE MORE PICS OF UR RIDE.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 20 2007, 04:22 PM~7737815
> *SUP TWIN? NEED TO SEE MORE PICS OF UR RIDE.
> *


X2 WHATS UP TWIN YOUR LACK LOOKED GOOD IN SAN BERNANDINO


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

I do agree :0 I understand that you are proud of your ride, it is a clean nicely detailed fleetwood with alot of work and effort :thumbsup: (especially living way out by the Ozarks...there are no shops out there) and I dont think its just your fault. I dont think everyone who comments on your ride needs to quote your post along with all the pictures....I sometimes skip through two or three pages of the same pictures (and its not just your ride it happens with)  so dont take it personal and good job on your Cadillac.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

ILL BE OUT SOON MARCH 6 ELISYAN PARK


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 20 2007, 06:25 PM~7737845
> *ILL BE OUT SOON MARCH 6 ELISYAN PARK
> 
> 
> ...


MOTHER FOKKER YOU JUST A BALLIN ASS NIKKA, A SWEET LINC AND A FLEET :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 20 2007, 04:27 PM~7737861
> *MOTHER FOKKER YOU JUST A BALLIN ASS NIKKA, A SWEET LINC AND A FLEET  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOUR A FUNNY GUY :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

HERES MY OTHER TWO IVED OWNED THE BLUE ONE BURNED THA BLACK ONE I SOLD :biggrin:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Apr 12 2007, 11:36 AM~7674373-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA IM SERIOUS :biggrin: 

HERES PICS OF MY CADDY ,IM MAYHEM BUT THAT NAMES BANNED TILL APRIL 29TH BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA I GOT BANOWNED :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 20 2007, 04:33 PM~7737898
> *HAHA IM SERIOUS :biggrin:
> 
> HERES PICS OF MY CADDY ,IM MAYHEM BUT THAT NAMES BANNED TILL APRIL 29TH BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA I GOT BANOWNED :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP DOGG I KNOW YOU BY MAYHEM :biggrin: YOUR CADDY LOOKS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 20 2007, 06:35 PM~7737907
> *WHATS UP DOGG I KNOW YOU BY MAYHEM :biggrin: YOUR CADDY LOOKS GOOD HOMIE
> *


HAHA YA BRO ITS ME IM BANNED BUT WILL BE BACK UNDER MY ORIGINAL NAME SOON HAHA :biggrin: 

YOU FOKKERS GOT ME ITCHIN FOR A LINC NOW TO,ID LOVE TO HAVE A LINC AND MY CADDY IN MY DRIVE WAY NOW THAT WOULD BE SICK :biggrin:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

THIS WEEK END PUTTIN MORE OF MY INTERIOR IN ,PUTTIN ON MY NEW BLUE RIMZ WIFF THE ENGRAVED KOS AND WILL HAVE PICS ON HERE MONDAY!!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 20 2007, 03:37 PM~7737918
> *HAHA YA BRO ITS ME IM BANNED  BUT WILL BE BACK UNDER MY ORIGINAL NAME SOON HAHA :biggrin:
> 
> YOU FOKKERS GOT ME ITCHIN FOR A LINC NOW TO,ID LOVE TO HAVE A LINC AND MY CADDY IN MY DRIVE WAY NOW THAT WOULD BE SICK :biggrin:
> *




WUTS UP THEN? ITS READY 4 U!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 20 2007, 04:38 PM~7737922
> *THIS WEEK END PUTTIN MORE OF MY INTERIOR IN ,PUTTIN ON MY NEW BLUE RIMZ WIFF THE ENGRAVED KOS AND WILL HAVE PICS ON HERE MONDAY!!
> *


THATS RITE POST THEM HOMIE


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER+Apr 20 2007, 06:39 PM~7737926-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I SURE WILL ,IM JUST WAITIN ON THE NEW CARPET SHOULD BE HERE IN ABOUT 1 WEEK OR SO BUT I WILL HAVE MOST OF IT DONE AND GONNA PAINT THE BATTS UP TOO?/


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

TTT


Getting my shit clean up and installing video/sound .. Pics to come


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Apr 20 2007, 08:10 PM~7738354
> *TTT
> Getting my shit clean up  and installing video/sound .. Pics to come
> *


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

we need more big bodies.. \


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

for sale :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Apr 20 2007, 08:03 PM~7739405
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hella nice homie.. Shit is nice.. I saw it for sale after i bought mine.. Good luck


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

:biggrin: looks similar to mine lol


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2twin_@Apr 20 2007, 04:15 PM~7737414
> *what I said, is, do somthing esle to it, how long is it  going to stay like that, all you do is post pic's of the same shit, I don't care where you take pic's at , water or dirt, it's the same car, and one other thing I'm Twin from the Majestics, you better ask some body.....!!!!!!!!???????
> *


who cares who you are ? me? nope..dont think so.....anyway look at the pics...theres always something differnt when i post pics....might be something little but theres a differance....for instance...the first lake pics...no chrome end caps, and red taillights as well as more cables shown in the trunk...2nd lake pics....chrome end caps installed on the motors and more wires and batt cables hidden.......last set of pics include clear taillights...so pay more attention before you run your mouth....i dont see your shit yet....so either post up or shut the fuck up.....easy enough for you?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 20 2007, 05:23 PM~7737835
> *I do agree  :0  I understand that you are proud of your ride, it is a clean nicely detailed fleetwood with alot of work and effort :thumbsup:  (especially living way out by the Ozarks...there are no shops out there) and I dont think its just your fault. I dont think everyone who comments on your ride needs to quote your post along with all the pictures....I sometimes skip through two or three pages of the same pictures (and its not just your ride it happens with)   so dont take it personal and good job on your Cadillac.
> *


i know what your saying...but like i told "twin from majestics" pay attention to detail and youll see the differances...nobody said this thread was for posting pics of something differnt everytime...it really dont matter if theres something differnt or not......its about bad ass caddys..theres several other regular posters on this thread that post there ride here....either way it dont matter...ill keep doing it just to piss people off if it bugs people that much they will stop clicking this post


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

i know imma be posting pics of my shit this whole summer :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Apr 20 2007, 04:08 PM~7734776
> *heres a short vid of the clear taillights lit up at night with the new red bulbs i put in last night
> 
> 
> *


baad ass back light´s you have


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by area651rider_@Apr 21 2007, 05:50 AM~7740179
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what´s up bro


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by area651rider_@Apr 20 2007, 11:50 PM~7740179
> *
> 
> 
> ...



daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn nice pic


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Apr 21 2007, 08:49 AM~7741424
> *daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn nice pic
> *


x10


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Apr 21 2007, 04:50 AM~7741155
> *baad ass back light´s you have
> *


thanks


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Apr 21 2007, 04:31 PM~7741748
> *thanks
> *


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

might have posted this a while back but not sure...anyways heres a pic of my lac after i crashed it....red did the whole car....originally was balck with burgandy interior anda black top


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Apr 19 2007, 10:32 PM~7732702
> *i do love mine...but i love fleetwoods in general...i have a whole new love for them since i got my own.....ive always liked them...but now i love them lol
> *


You used to have your heart set on Lincolns. I guess shit changes, huh? :biggrin:


----------



## 3ONE2 RIDERS (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Apr 21 2007, 11:47 AM~7742010
> *You used to have your heart set on Lincolns. I guess shit changes, huh?  :biggrin:
> *


well the thing is i only did the lincoln up because its all i had to work with at the time...i really liked the car....it was a great 1st car to learn with....but now ive upgraded...id still roll a lincoln...but it would have to be as nice as the caddy lmao...i would defitnaly roll both...infact i wouldnt mind having 1 of each...it would have to be a late 90s though...id need a bigger garage though )


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Apr 21 2007, 10:26 AM~7741945
> *might have posted this a while back but not sure...anyways heres a pic of my lac after i crashed it....red did the whole car....originally was balck with burgandy interior anda black top
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKIN NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!DAMN CUZO HOW MANY CARS YOU OWEN


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Apr 20 2007, 09:40 PM~7740088
> *i know what your saying...but like i told "twin from majestics" pay attention to detail and youll see the differances...nobody said this thread was for posting pics of something differnt everytime...it really dont matter if theres something differnt or not......its about bad ass caddys..theres several other regular posters on this thread that post there ride here....either way it dont matter...ill keep doing it just to piss people off if it bugs people that much they will stop clicking this post
> *


 :thumbsup: X2


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Apr 21 2007, 09:26 AM~7741945
> *might have posted this a while back but not sure...anyways heres a pic of my lac after i crashed it....red did the whole car....originally was balck with burgandy interior anda black top
> 
> 
> ...


DAm i remember that LAC real nice Frank


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

Hittin 3? I wish, jus puttin on a new front bumper. I'm debating on putting on some silverleaf pinstriping, nothing to crazy, but i'm used to keeping my rides clean so i don't know if i should, whatta ya'll think?


----------



## Big T (Sep 18, 2005)

that shit is real clean....


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

MY OLD SHIT..........
JUST A LITTLE HISTORY LESSON FOR SUM TEXAS HATERS


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Apr 21 2007, 04:21 PM~7743074
> *Hittin 3? I wish, jus puttin on a new front bumper. I'm debating on putting on some silverleaf pinstriping, nothing to crazy, but i'm used to keeping my rides clean so i don't know if i should, whatta ya'll think?
> 
> 
> ...


i think it would be bad ass...that caddy is clean...but you add some stripes and its super clear lol


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 21 2007, 05:05 PM~7743232
> *MY OLD SHIT..........
> JUST A LITTLE HISTORY LESSON FOR SUM TEXAS HATERS
> 
> ...



lookin good man..keep up the good work...thats a bad bad caddy...love the paint...


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 21 2007, 01:47 PM~7742959
> *FUCKIN NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!DAMN CUZO HOW MANY CARS YOU OWEN
> *


thanks homie...i dont own that car anymore..im just workin on my cutty now...but this is my 4th lowrider :biggrin:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER+Apr 21 2007, 06:39 PM~7743343-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER+Apr 21 2007, 06:48 PM~7743382-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 21 2007, 02:05 PM~7743232
> *MY OLD SHIT..........
> JUST A LITTLE HISTORY LESSON FOR SUM TEXAS HATERS
> 
> ...


its bagged though...how does that help tx?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

:uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Apr 21 2007, 03:56 PM~7743408
> *its bagged though...how does that help tx?
> *


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Apr 21 2007, 03:56 PM~7743408
> *its bagged though...how does that help tx?
> *



WAS BAGGED AND GONE A LONG TIME AGO. SO WHAT U MEAN HOWS THAT HELP YOU ALWAYS STARTIN SHIT ABOUT ME NOT DOIN A SUSPENSION SWAP AND NOW THAT I HAD A BAD BIG BODY WHATS UR DEAL HOLMES?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

just fuckin wit you homie...they both clean cars...


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Apr 21 2007, 07:12 PM~7744266
> *just fuckin wit you homie...they both clean cars...
> *




DAMN FOOL YOU MADE ME HOT! I SPANKED MY KIDS AND SENT EM TO BED FOR NO REASON! :uh:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 21 2007, 08:15 PM~7744286
> *DAMN FOOL YOU MADE ME HOT! I SPANKED MY KIDS AND SENT EM TO BED FOR NO REASON! :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 20 2007, 04:23 PM~7737835
> *I do agree  :0  I understand that you are proud of your ride, it is a clean nicely detailed fleetwood with alot of work and effort :thumbsup:  (especially living way out by the Ozarks...there are no shops out there) and I dont think its just your fault. I dont think everyone who comments on your ride needs to quote your post along with all the pictures....I sometimes skip through two or three pages of the same pictures (and its not just your ride it happens with)   so dont take it personal and good job on your Cadillac.
> *


well said


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

I LIKE !! :biggrin:


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

here's my daily driver 96 all black
there's nuthin better than a Cadillac


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

whats up edwin ...nothin but goodtimes


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 20 2007, 03:25 PM~7737845
> *ILL BE OUT SOON MARCH 6 ELISYAN PARK
> 
> 
> ...



























































whats dogg ...let the goodtimes roll


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Apr 22 2007, 07:57 AM~7745858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammm nice big body ypu have


----------



## ucepnut (Aug 13, 2006)

CHECK OUT THIS PROJECT
PNUTZ BIG BODY


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Apr 22 2007, 02:54 AM~7746092
> *dammm nice big body ypu have
> *


thanks hommie


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 21 2007, 06:15 PM~7744286
> *DAMN FOOL YOU MADE ME HOT! I SPANKED MY KIDS AND SENT EM TO BED FOR NO REASON! :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Apr 22 2007, 11:51 AM~7747451
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:angry:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

2 all my BigBody riders I thought I would jump on here & talk about brakes. I found some rotors & pads on ebay from a place called R1 Consepts. At first I wasent sure about it cuz the price seemed too good 2 be true but I took a chance & ordered them anyway & they came the next week wit no problems. Im not sure how well they work ( I will let yaw know after I install them & roll on them 4 a few weeks) but they said they will bolt right up wit no mods & I can still use the stock caliber......Has anyone elese used these B-4 ???

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Fleetwood-B...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Apr 22 2007, 06:13 PM~7748856
> *2 all my BigBody riders I thought I would jump on here & talk about brakes. I found some rotors & pads on ebay from a place called R1 Consepts. At first I wasent sure about it cuz the price seemed too good 2 be true but I took a chance & ordered them anyway & they came the next week wit no problems. Im not sure how well they work ( I will let yaw know after I install them & roll on them 4 a few weeks) but they said they will bolt right up wit no mods & I can still use the stock caliber......Has anyone elese used these B-4 ???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Fleetwood-B...sspagenameZWDVW
> ...


 :0


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

Those look good! Are they the same size as the stock ones? What size of rim do you roll?


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blaklak96_@Apr 21 2007, 11:05 PM~7745661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


true, true :werd: :biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 21 2007, 10:55 PM~7745852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

all these nice ass big bodies make me want another one :tears: :tears: got rid of mines a while back


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Apr 22 2007, 09:45 PM~7751191
> *Those look good! Are they the same size as the stock ones? What size of rim do you roll?
> *


Yea they are the same size as stock & right now im rolln on 14's but I might get some 13's after I put the Hydros on


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 23 2007, 10:09 AM~7752928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THE TRUNK BREAK LIGHT!!


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

heres a pic of my fleetwood.. nothing special...


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 23 2007, 07:09 AM~7752928
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice color :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by area651rider_@Apr 23 2007, 03:59 PM~7756141
> *nice color  :cheesy:
> *


X2


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Apr 23 2007, 04:42 PM~7756006
> *heres a pic of my fleetwood.. nothing special...
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS THE DEFINITION OF A LOWRIDER


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

this weekend 

CLeaner pics to come.. Painted my batteries, got some chrome battery hold downs and a backing plate, tv install... redid my pump rack a lil bit.. and install stereo system


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

TTT


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Apr 23 2007, 10:30 PM~7757955
> *THAT IS THE DEFINITION OF A LOWRIDER
> *



thanks man... i try


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

My old Fleet last summer


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Apr 23 2007, 10:42 PM~7756006
> *heres a pic of my fleetwood.. nothing special...
> 
> 
> ...


damm bro


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Apr 23 2007, 04:42 PM~7756006
> *heres a pic of my fleetwood.. nothing special...
> 
> 
> ...


looks good....you should crawl under the front and take off those plastic things that hang under the bumper....one side has 3 screws and the other side has 3 1/4" bolts that hold it on...took mine off last night...looks alot better without that crap hanging down...theres also a spring on each side that keeps the rocker trim tight..just move it to one of the holes that you remove the bolts or screws from......


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 23 2007, 09:09 AM~7752928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice touch with that brake light in the trunk lid....looks good....


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## checkcam (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Perro_@Oct 1 2002, 02:55 PM~139338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS SHIT IS THE HARDEST ONE!


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by checkcam_@Apr 24 2007, 03:40 PM~7763150
> *THIS SHIT IS THE HARDEST ONE!
> *


YOU SEEM TO LIKE HARD THINGS? :uh:


----------



## checkcam (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3ONE2 RIDERS_@Apr 21 2007, 12:37 PM~7742675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU JUST REMIND ME OF HOW MUCH BETTER THESE CARS LOOK ON SPOKES :uh:


----------



## checkcam (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 24 2007, 12:47 PM~7763209
> *YOU SEEM TO LIKE HARD THINGS? :uh:
> *


NOT NEARLY AS MUCH AS YOUR MOTHER.


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by checkcam_@Apr 24 2007, 04:00 PM~7763339
> *NOT NEARLY AS MUCH AS YOUR MOTHER.
> *


WHAT EVER U WANNA DO WITH MY MOTHER GO FOR IT I FUCKIN HATE THE CUNT RAG,I HOPE U BEAT THE SHIT NOUTTA HER THEN DISMEMBER HER :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: wtf wrong wiff you fool?


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 24 2007, 04:15 PM~7763453
> *:uh: wtf wrong wiff you fool?
> *


ME OR THE FLAVOR FLAV LOOK A LIKE??


----------



## checkcam (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 24 2007, 01:15 PM~7763453
> *:uh: wtf wrong wiff you fool?
> *


 :loco:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

Its was a good day.......


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 24 2007, 02:42 PM~7764186
> *
> *



beautiful


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

:0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

tt


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Apr 23 2007, 03:42 PM~7756006
> *heres a pic of my fleetwood.. nothing special...
> 
> 
> ...


nice bro.. :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

pics from another topic


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## $PANKY82 (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Apr 21 2007, 10:57 PM~7745858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass lac jessdogg


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER+Apr 25 2007, 08:59 AM~7768613-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Apr 22 2007, 11:28 PM~7752011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice reminds me of mine still got it jus havent finsihed it off yet


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 25 2007, 06:13 AM~7768662
> *
> *


Lookin good homie.....


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Apr 25 2007, 12:54 PM~7769992
> *Lookin good homie.....
> *


THANX BRO ,YOURSE TOO ,POST MORE PICS BROHAM?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

that caddy is coming along fuckin nice mayhem...fuckin badass....what did your seats cost you to have done up?


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Apr 25 2007, 02:44 PM~7770671
> *that caddy is coming along fuckin nice mayhem...fuckin badass....what did your seats cost you to have done up?
> *


I GOT A HOMIES DISCOUNT A CLUB MEMBER DOES THIS? :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 25 2007, 01:49 PM~7770696
> *I GOT A HOMIES DISCOUNT A CLUB MEMBER DOES THIS? :biggrin:
> *


i see...dam you all with homie discounts :angry: lol


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Apr 25 2007, 02:56 PM~7770750
> *i see...dam you all with homie discounts  :angry:  lol
> *


HAHAHA I LOVE HOMIE DISCOUNTS IT COSTS ME A HELL OF A LOT LESS WAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 25 2007, 02:13 PM~7770878
> *HAHAHA I LOVE HOMIE DISCOUNTS IT COSTS ME A HELL OF A LOT LESS  WAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
> *


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Apr 25 2007, 02:44 PM~7770671
> *that caddy is coming along fuckin nice mayhem...fuckin badass....what did your seats cost you to have done up?
> *


THANX BRO


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 25 2007, 02:26 PM~7771957
> *THANX BRO
> 
> *


NICE HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 25 2007, 03:27 PM~7771962
> *NICE HOUSE  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 25 2007, 05:27 PM~7771962
> *NICE HOUSE  :biggrin:
> *


HAHA ANGELO ,ITS NOT THE HOUSE WE TALKIN BOUT BRO ,BUT THANX ANYWAYS HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 25 2007, 03:26 PM~7771957
> *THANX BRO
> 
> *


CAN I MOVE IN MAYHEM?


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 25 2007, 05:44 PM~7772109
> *CAN I MOVE IN MAYHEM?
> *


HAHA ONLY IF YOU BRING WHORES AND LOWLOWS ,THEN YES


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 25 2007, 02:36 PM~7772042
> *HAHA ANGELO ,ITS NOT THE HOUSE WE TALKIN BOUT BRO ,BUT THANX ANYWAYS HAHAHAHAHA
> *


 :0 OH WHAT YOU TALKING ABOUT THAT BLUE THING IN THE DRIVEWAY ????





















































JUST JOKING BRO , YOU KNOW I LIKE YOUR CADI :biggrin:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 25 2007, 05:56 PM~7772193
> *:0  OH WHAT YOU TALKING ABOUT THAT BLUE THING IN THE DRIVEWAY ????
> JUST JOKING BRO , YOU KNOW I LIKE YOUR CADI  :biggrin:
> *


WAHAHAA FOKKER :cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 25 2007, 03:54 PM~7772179
> *HAHA ONLY IF YOU BRING WHORES AND LOWLOWS ,THEN YES
> *


IM ON MY WAY HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

TTT


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 25 2007, 04:26 PM~7771957
> *THANX BRO
> 
> *



looks good...nice big driveway lol


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

TTT


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 25 2007, 03:26 PM~7771957
> *THANX BRO
> 
> *


Baddass pic.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Perro_@Oct 1 2002, 02:55 PM~139338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Does anybody need a wrapped frame??Hit me up,I stay in The San Fernando Valley "818" California.$1200.00 picked up or shipped at your expense!What you see is what you get!


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

just the frame?


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Apr 25 2007, 07:49 PM~7775098
> *just the frame?
> *


Everything homie,what you see is what you get!


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 25 2007, 09:11 PM~7775247
> *Everything homie,what you see is what you get!
> *




i see half of the car :biggrin: all thats in the pics? How about a-arms they wrapped? axle?


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Apr 25 2007, 08:15 PM~7775264
> *i see half of the car  :biggrin:  all thats in the pics?  How about a-arms they wrapped? axle?
> *


A -ARMS ARE NOT EXTENDED OR RIENFORCED & REAR END IS NOT RIENFORCED & HALF OF THE CAR COMES WITH THE SALE!BODY,DOORS,SHELL, INTERIOR & GLASS ALL AROUND ETC.ETC.ETC.EVERYTHING YOU SEE GOES! :biggrin:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 24 2007, 03:42 PM~7764186
> *
> *


Damn Mayhem, i'm not really a blue guy myself, but once again that shit is nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

X2


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN+Apr 25 2007, 06:29 PM~7772441-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANX BRO


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 23 2007, 07:09 AM~7752928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 what year caddy did you get that brake light from its looking nice


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Apr 25 2007, 10:28 PM~7774320
> *Baddass pic.
> *


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Apr 22 2007, 02:54 AM~7745849-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

MAN IM LOVING MY PICS :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 26 2007, 12:56 PM~7778491
> *
> 
> 
> ...



post up the setup pics...i havent seen any yet


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Apr 26 2007, 03:17 PM~7779056
> *post up the setup pics...i havent seen any yet
> *


I ONLY GOT THIS RUFF PIC ,IM IN THE PROCESS OF PAINTING THE BATS AND FIXING THE TRUNK?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 26 2007, 02:26 PM~7779117
> *I ONLY GOT THIS RUFF PIC ,IM IN THE PROCESS OF PAINTING THE BATS AND FIXING THE TRUNK?
> 
> 
> ...


i like that cadillac hold down ...looks nice...i cant use them with how my hold downs 
you can see in the pic how my hold downs are...










i just got 2 chrome noids to replace the gold ones....gonna put them in tonight or tomorrow


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

BUT THE LOOKS OF IT YOU CAN USE THEM CADDY HOLD DOWNS FOOL UNLESS THERES A BOLT IN THE MIDDLE OF IT???


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

what are you using to paint your batts? i want mine white


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Apr 26 2007, 04:08 PM~7779363
> *what are you using to paint your batts? i want mine white
> *


CLEAN THE SHIT OUTTA THEM ,PRIMER THEN A CANDY BLUE PAINT


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 26 2007, 03:08 PM~7779362
> *BUT THE LOOKS OF IT YOU CAN USE THEM CADDY HOLD DOWNS FOOL UNLESS THERES A BOLT IN THE MIDDLE OF IT???
> *


ya look in the middle theres the 2nd bolt...the hold down is there instead of on the end because of the panels in the trunk......i might be able to put it on top like did if the bolt will run through one of the Ls in cadillac.....hmmm :dunno:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

and plastic prep for the paint? im just thinking white batts....shouldnt be to hard...only thing im concered about is the warranty on the batts..


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood+Apr 26 2007, 04:12 PM~7779384-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WELL U PAINT THEM OR TAKE ALL THE STICKERS OFF VOIDS THE WARRENTY,I DONT GIVE A FUCK I WANT IT THE WAY I WANT IT. :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 26 2007, 03:15 PM~7779405
> *YUP
> WELL U PAINT THEM OR TAKE ALL THE STICKERS OFF VOIDS THE WARRENTY,I DONT GIVE A FUCK I WANT IT THE WAY I WANT IT. :biggrin:
> *


i figured so lol...only 1 has warrnty left so what the hell lol... i was either gonna do paint or a box to cover them...


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Apr 26 2007, 05:11 PM~7779803
> *i figured so lol...only 1 has warrnty left so what the hell lol... i was either gonna do paint or a box to cover them...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

BEFORE PUTTING MY BLUE WIRES ON?


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)




----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 26 2007, 02:36 PM~7779996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good but you can really see the front bumper sag/gap. Maybe try and re-adjust the front bumper or the frames flexing allot when its 3 wheeled.


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Apr 26 2007, 05:40 PM~7780044
> *Looks good but you can really see the front  bumper sag/gap. Maybe try and re-adjust the front bumper or the frames  flexing allot when its 3 wheeled.
> *


YA THE BUMPER TOOK A FEW HITS FROM HOPPING I GOTTA POP IT IN PLACE ONCE IN AWHILE


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

nice batttery hold downs.. same exact i got for right now.. TIll Lavish Lows make some custom ones for my car..

U get it through My club right? Lavish?


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Apr 26 2007, 08:08 PM~7781080
> *nice batttery hold downs.. same exact i got for right now.. TIll Lavish Lows make some custom ones for my car..
> 
> U get it through My club right? Lavish?
> ...


WE GOT THE SAME ONES ,I BOUGHT BOTH TYPES HE MAKES AND I SOLD THE OTHER ONE TO MY CHAPTER PREZ HE WAS IN LOVE WITH THEM SO I HOOKED HIS MONKEY ASS UP!!


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 26 2007, 05:44 PM~7781329
> *WE GOT THE SAME ONES ,I BOUGHT BOTH TYPES HE MAKES AND I SOLD THE OTHER ONE TO MY CHAPTER PREZ HE WAS IN LOVE WITH THEM SO I HOOKED HIS MONKEY ASS UP!!
> *



Hell yeah dawg.. im getting some ones that say "GRAND " "HUSTLE" and some other shit


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Apr 26 2007, 08:46 PM~7781340
> *Hell yeah dawg.. im getting some ones that say "GRAND "  "HUSTLE"  and some other shit
> *


KOOL, IM THINKIN OF GETTING SOME THAT WILL SAY :MAYHEM " :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

I put in the chrome HD noids...looks alot better than the gold ones...kinda hard to see with the lighting in the last pic...ill have to get a good one with the sun out...


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

tight i didnt know they sold chrome noids.. how much and where? let me get them golds jk


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Apr 26 2007, 10:08 PM~7782442
> *tight i didnt know they sold  chrome noids.. how much and where? let me get them golds jk
> *


they dont sell them like that..only gold..have to have them chromed...i got 2 from THE ONE on here..hes got some for sale over in the parts section ...heres the link

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=332938


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

lonas sells them. i talked to tim lona not to long ago, cant remember the price he told me though


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Apr 26 2007, 10:24 PM~7782557
> *lonas sells them. i talked to tim lona not to long ago, cant remember the price he told me though
> *


oh..when i called they told me they had to chrome them and it would take extra time....maybe they were out :dunno:


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

we need some more pics. i need to get started on mine so that i have something to talk about


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 27 2007, 11:38 AM~7785439
> *:biggrin:
> *



pics not smiles :angry: 




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content













not a caddy but she will do :cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

dam that didnt last long lmao


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Apr 27 2007, 03:02 PM~7786324
> *pics not smiles :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


SHES A DOUCHE ,I SHOULD TAKE HER GUITAR AND BREAK IT OVER YO HEAD AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 27 2007, 02:08 PM~7786364
> *SHES A DOUCHE ,I SHOULD TAKE HER GUITAR AND BREAK IT OVER YO HEAD  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
> *


it was alot better pic than that damit

they took it down i guess
:angry: bastards


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

it was a pic from here...

http://www.galleries.badgirlsblog.com/albu...ng_ligerie.html


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

She ugly..


more pics.. Or should I go outside my work and take a new pic? lol jk :biggrin:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Apr 27 2007, 03:16 PM~7786412
> *it was alot better pic than that damit
> 
> they took it down i guess
> ...


YOU GOT PICOWNED


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

i did


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

YES U SURE DID?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

oh well lol....dam im bored at work


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Apr 27 2007, 12:37 PM~7786530
> *oh well lol....dam im bored at work
> *



me too.. we need more pics and less talk lol


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

:0


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

how many volts are you running and is it single or double to the nose? 4 tons? 5? im wanting to get up to about 34-36" and call it good but i cant seem to do better than 12-16 lol.....ive got a single with geforce 2 #11 and 72 volts with 5 turns of 4.5 tons......but i cant do shit...


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 27 2007, 12:54 PM~7786625
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice and it hops too :biggrin:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

SINGLE TO THE FRONT
4 1/2 TONS


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

dont you love those dam grills...man it makes the whole front end look 100x better than with the stock


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Apr 27 2007, 04:01 PM~7786665
> *dont you love those dam grills...man it makes the whole front end look 100x better than with the stock
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 27 2007, 03:00 PM~7786653
> *SINGLE TO THE FRONT
> 4 1/2 TONS
> *


dam....how many volts...i cant get shit...maybe its cause how low i sit...fuckin bothers me lol


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

Some chrome unides would look nice..


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Apr 27 2007, 04:03 PM~7786680
> *Some chrome unides would look nice..
> *


MY NEW AARMS AND LOWERS ARE AT THE CHROMERS AND IN NOVEMBER THE DIFF AND TRAILING ARMS AND SHITS GOIN TO THE CHROMERS


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

nice.. hopefully i will be doing my frame this winter and undies .. engine too


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

THIS IS THE CHROMIES I GOT FOR MY ENGINE ON WEDNESDAY ,GONNA PUT IT IN SOON IF THE WEATHER GETS BETTER :biggrin:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

dam must be a 93


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Apr 27 2007, 04:12 PM~7786744
> *dam must be a 93
> *


YES


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 27 2007, 01:13 PM~7786748
> *YES
> *



mine too.. U can chrome the shit out of them motors :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 27 2007, 03:13 PM~7786748
> *YES
> *


thats the only thing i dont like about my 95..cant do much with the motor other than paint the plastic


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy+Apr 27 2007, 04:27 PM~7786846-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wahahahaha thats the great thing about 93 the engines can look hella good :biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 27 2007, 01:31 PM~7786861
> *oh hell ya the others are all plastic  shit parts
> wahahahaha thats the great thing about 93 the engines can look hella good :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah dawg.. Take em out easy, take em apart like any chevy engine lol I'll be doing mine over winter


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Apr 27 2007, 04:35 PM~7786882
> *hell yeah dawg.. Take em out easy, take em apart like any chevy engine lol I'll be doing mine over winter
> *


kool,i gotta get mine done before our may 5th show so i can open up my hood bro :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

well um...uhh ....mine is an LT1 so bla :roflmao: 
i got dual exaust and it sounds like a vette so bla bla bla

:banghead:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 27 2007, 01:42 PM~7786919
> *kool,i gotta get mine done before our may 5th show so i can open up my hood bro :biggrin:
> *



CINCO DE MAYO :biggrin: SHit cant wait for ours here on May 4th..


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood+Apr 27 2007, 04:42 PM~7786921-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 27 2007, 03:47 PM~7786946
> *bahaha i got staright pipe new flowmasters and sounds like a vet too fokker so blah blah blahahahahahahahah
> 
> 
> *


ya thats what i got to..flowmaster 40s :biggrin: sounds dam good..had them take out them dam resonators behind the bumber...i have to have the cats or i would have removed them to...still sounds good though...


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Apr 27 2007, 04:49 PM~7786955
> *ya thats what i got to..flowmaster 40s :biggrin:  sounds dam good..had them take out them dam resonators behind the bumber...i have to have the cats or i would have removed them to...still sounds good though...
> *


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

There is plenty to chrome an LT1.... as for the plastic, open up the wallets and they make chrome parts for that too


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

Shit I just step in the gas and that bitch sounds good :biggrin:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Apr 27 2007, 04:51 PM~7786964
> *There is plenty to chrome an LT1.... as for the plastic, open up the wallets and they make chrome parts for that too
> *


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER+Apr 27 2007, 01:31 PM~7786861-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :werd:


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 27 2007, 01:31 PM~7786861
> *oh hell ya the others are all plastic  shit parts
> wahahahaha thats the great thing about 93 the engines can look hella good :biggrin:
> *


Got caught in some rain on the way to the show.


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Apr 27 2007, 07:17 PM~7788705
> *
> 
> 
> ...




dammm i love that outfit!


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

BEFORE THE INTERIOR CHANGE. SHIT WAS NASTY UGLY.


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 27 2007, 06:29 PM~7788138
> *The other great thing is those motors are known to be shit...and I did not say THE SHIT  :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> Thats because under the hood it is a vette  :thumbsup:  :0 :thumbsup:  :0 :thumbsup:  :0
> :werd:
> *


 :uh: I don't see what you base the TBI 350 being a shit engine off of. 

The LT1 has its good share of cons, I don't think I need to remind anyone of the excellent ignition system the LT1's came equipped with.......... :roflmao:

The opticrap is the worse thing ever made......right under the water pump. :uh: 

How long did the 1st gen small block last? 

How about the 2nd? 5 yrs.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Apr 27 2007, 10:00 PM~7789350
> *:uh: I don't see what you base the TBI 350 being a shit engine off of.
> 
> The LT1 has its good share of cons, I don't think I need to remind anyone of the excellent ignition system the LT1's came equipped with.......... :roflmao:
> ...


Thats a fact, my 93 has 190,000 miles I bought it from the original owner who did nothing to it other than regular tune ups, and all I have ever done to it is replaced the waterpump. My 95 has a bad valve now and misses it had 2 exhaust bolts broke off, intake leaks and it only has 112,000 on it, my friend only had 80,000 on his 94 and it misses and the front cam seal was leaking like a bitch, and thats only 2 of the ones im going to mention cause I know of a few more. I love lt1s but they do have annoying probs.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Apr 27 2007, 09:18 PM~7788711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


new interior?


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 27 2007, 09:20 PM~7789442
> *new interior?
> *


 :biggrin: 

Hope it's not too lame for bigdino. :0


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Apr 27 2007, 08:21 PM~7789446
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Hope it's not too lame for bigdino. :0
> *


It works for me!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Apr 27 2007, 11:21 PM~7789446
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Hope it's not too lame for bigdino. :0
> *


gangsta


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 27 2007, 09:55 PM~7789603
> *Keep em coming your style LOCO!!!!Everybody has their own taste homie,you do your style & I'll do mine!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

i like the lambo door look on that  sad, i never thought i would like them on anything


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Apr 27 2007, 09:06 PM~7789646
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THE WEST COAST....AND THIS IS HOW WE GET DOWN!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 27 2007, 11:09 PM~7789898
> *THE WEST COAST....AND THIS IS HOW WE GET DOWN!!!
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha///good one AL............thanks for correcting me...always nice to have a big brother lookin out for u


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Apr 27 2007, 07:17 PM~7788705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ILL TAKE THE ONE ON THE RIGHT !! :biggrin:


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG+Apr 27 2007, 09:00 PM~7789350-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i agree with you guys that the 350 in the 93's is not a shit engine,mine has over 210,000 on it and still going


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 28 2007, 08:02 AM~7791062
> *ILL TAKE THE ONE ON THE RIGHT !!  :biggrin:
> *


AAHH.........you likes the one with the bigga dumpa. :cheesy:


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 28 2007, 08:02 AM~7791062
> *ILL TAKE THE ONE ON THE RIGHT !!  :biggrin:
> *




lol i WANT the one of the left. something about that slutty outfit that does it for me


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Apr 28 2007, 09:20 AM~7791279
> *lol i WANT the one of the left. something about that slutty outfit that does it for me
> *


Yezzir! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Sweet & Freaky (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Apr 28 2007, 10:03 AM~7791432
> *Yezzir! :biggrin:
> *


You won't take any mister!!!!

:biggrin: 

I'll take them both for you. Plus I'm the one who got them there. :cheesy:


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Apr 28 2007, 02:18 PM~7792375
> *You won't take any mister!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


aaghhummmlesbian. :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by area651rider_@Apr 28 2007, 08:53 AM~7791181
> *i agree with you guys that the 350 in the 93's is not a shit engine,mine has over 210,000 on it and still going
> *


i no the thing i love bout em is u can do hella plating unlike the other cuz on those u can only really just paint the plastic caps


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Apr 28 2007, 03:18 PM~7792375
> *You won't take any mister!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


 :0


----------



## Sweet & Freaky (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Apr 28 2007, 03:03 PM~7792548
> *aaghhummmlesbian. :biggrin:
> *



You know you want to watch......






Pay per view while I do 2......




Don't worry hun, I'll let you in on one.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Apr 28 2007, 04:17 PM~7792611
> *You know you want to watch......
> Pay per view while I do 2......
> Don't worry hun, I'll let you in on one.
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Apr 28 2007, 08:56 AM~7791194
> *AAHH.........you likes the one with the bigga dumpa. :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: .......... :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

Cell phone camara pics... SHInny


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

question heard you have to make a new mounting rack for the fans .. my fans keeps falling off.. any pic how it should look?


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

I JUST USED A COUPLE ZIP TIES..PROBLEM SOLVED.....


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Apr 29 2007, 11:26 PM~7800887
> *I JUST USED A COUPLE ZIP TIES..PROBLEM SOLVED.....
> *



post pics of that fleet of urs.. on ur avitar


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

i had to take off those chrome noids i got...2 hits of the switch on my front pump and it fried my front motor...and the noid...fuckin sucked....


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Apr 30 2007, 10:46 AM~7801839
> *i had to take off those chrome noids i got...2 hits of the switch on my front pump and it fried my front motor...and the noid...fuckin sucked....
> *


NOIDOWNED


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

damn that sucks.. it aint cheap hitting switches.. first day i got my car burnt the front motor.. I blew a hose saturday.. burnt up 4 noids lol all fix now


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Apr 30 2007, 03:32 PM~7803618
> *damn that sucks.. it aint cheap hitting switches.. first day i got my car burnt the front motor.. I blew a hose saturday.. burnt up 4 noids lol  all fix now
> *


:0..HAHA I SNAPED A ROD SCREW THAT OLDS THE MOTOR TO THE PUMP AND NEEDED TO REDO MY REAR HOSES WHITH THAT TEFLON TAPE THAT BITCH WAS LEAKIN MORE THAN A CHICK ON HER PERIOD :uh:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 30 2007, 12:32 PM~7803624
> *:0..HAHA I SNAPED A ROD SCREW THAT OLDS THE MOTOR TO THE PUMP AND NEEDED TO REDO MY REAR HOSES WHITH THAT TEFLON TAPE THAT BITCH WAS LEAKIN MORE THAN A CHICK ON HER PERIOD :uh:
> *



damn its a bitch when something breaks... I had oil leaking all over the trunk from that damn hose..

I also replaced 3 batteries :uh: oh and rewired everything.. cuz it was wired at 72 volts the first week :0 :biggrin: but then starting to burn shit up hahah


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 30 2007, 02:03 PM~7803438
> *NOIDOWNED
> *


 :angry:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Apr 30 2007, 12:11 AM~7800792
> *question heard you have to make a new mounting rack for the fans .. my fans keeps falling off.. any pic how it should look?
> *


will this happen to my car to when i put the hydros on the lac


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Apr 30 2007, 09:46 AM~7801839
> *i had to take off those chrome noids i got...2 hits of the switch on my front pump and it fried my front motor...and the noid...fuckin sucked....
> *


wanna make a deal on mine? i knwo they work


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Apr 30 2007, 02:41 PM~7803702
> *wanna make a deal on mine? i knwo they work
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 30 2007, 04:15 PM~7804534
> *
> *



need clear taillights


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Apr 30 2007, 05:34 PM~7804690
> *need clear taillights
> *


SO GIVE ME SOME THEN?


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

hahaha


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 30 2007, 04:59 PM~7805735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Apr 30 2007, 05:00 PM~7805741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammmm :cheesy: twinn thats the lac DOC was talkin about :thumbsup:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 30 2007, 07:00 PM~7805744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn it, i need a grill


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 1 2007, 01:00 AM~7805744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 30 2007, 05:59 PM~7805735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIT THAT ***** MAYHEM CHILLIN :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

im getting ready to make my clear tail light but what do u gouys use to cut that material


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Apr 30 2007, 06:23 PM~7806367
> *im getting ready to make my clear tail light but what do u gouys use to cut that material
> *


Dremel with a cutting wheel


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> As you all know we went to pick up Bela's fleet to get it ready for our 2 day show this weekend...Here are some pics...





>





> chrome pillar trims look real nice on the fleet...





> Timmay, Abel, Martin...





>





>





>





>





>





> engraved spinners look good too...





> about ready to go...





>


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

damn Im always taking cell phone pics lol


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Apr 30 2007, 06:38 PM~7805192-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

TRUNK WILL LOOK ALOT BETTER IN A FEW DAYS. :biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

damn i got 3 damn pumps, 6 batteries and 3 subs in the damn trunk and cant still do a standing three... :uh: :uh: :angry: :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Apr 30 2007, 10:18 PM~7806928
> *damn i got 3 damn pumps, 6 batteries and 3 subs in the damn  trunk and cant still do a standing three...  :uh:  :uh:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Apr 30 2007, 06:23 PM~7806367
> *im getting ready to make my clear tail light but what do u gouys use to cut that material
> *



personally i dont think they look good. seems a bit rice to me, I like the all red tails, just polish them up.


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 30 2007, 07:19 PM~7806943
> *:0
> *




i know.. maybe bigger cylinders? lol re-enforcements? :angry:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Apr 30 2007, 07:29 PM~7807040
> *personally i dont think they look good. seems a bit rice to me, I like the all red tails, just polish them up.
> *


naw imma do it and candy them :cheesy:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Apr 30 2007, 08:00 PM~7805741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

^^ That's a bad mother fucker right there. Who did the patterns on it?


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Apr 30 2007, 12:26 AM~7800887
> *I JUST USED A COUPLE ZIP TIES..PROBLEM SOLVED.....
> *


I need to try that, damn things fall off WAY too often.


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Apr 30 2007, 08:29 PM~7807040
> *personally i dont think they look good. seems a bit rice to me, I like the all red tails, just polish them up.
> *


damn I love the clear light look...


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

i hated the clear light look till i put them in and i couldnt get myuself to go back to stock........ 

cear lights, reflectors, side markers, and made me some reverse lights too, cant see in pic i dont think 






























well enough for me, back to searching for a grill lol


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

clear is the way to go :biggrin:
mike make me some of those that go in the rear bumper and quarter panels


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Apr 30 2007, 11:01 PM~7808301
> *i hated the clear light look till i put them in and i couldnt get myuself to go back to stock........
> 
> cear lights, reflectors, side markers, and made me some reverse lights too, cant see in pic i dont think
> ...


 :0 Oh shit, you made the reverse lights too. Was there a how to post around here? I'm missing my passenger side reverse light maybe I could make some, instead of searching for a stock replacement.

Wait....do you still need the stock housing? How does this work?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 1 2007, 10:35 AM~7810291
> *:uh:
> *


 :0 your back


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 1 2007, 12:30 PM~7810600
> *:0 your back
> *


YES!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 1 2007, 10:33 AM~7810612
> *YES!
> *


HO GOT ON HIS KNEES AND DID HIS THING ....SO NOW HE'S BACK


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 1 2007, 12:35 PM~7810623
> *HO GOT ON HIS KNEES AND DID HIS THING ....SO NOW HE'S BACK
> *


IM NOT YOU BLOWING MODS TO TAKE POSTS OUTTA MY TREAD U DIRTY DICK LICKER. :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 1 2007, 10:43 AM~7810677
> *IM NOT YOU BLOWING MODS TO TAKE POSTS OUTTA MY TREAD U DIRTY DICK LICKER. :biggrin:
> *


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKYYYYYYYYYYYYYYOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 1 2007, 12:46 PM~7810695
> *FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKYYYYYYYYYYYYYYOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> *


WAHAHA TRUTH SUX :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@May 1 2007, 11:17 AM~7810545
> *:0  Oh shit, you made the reverse lights too. Was there a how to post around here? I'm missing my passenger side reverse light maybe I could make some, instead of searching for a stock replacement.
> 
> Wait....do you still need the stock housing? How does this work?
> *


theres no build thread, mine was fucked too and instead of payin the dealer $70 i decided to try it out. came out verry nice. yeah, you would need the stock housing to do it.


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Apr 30 2007, 11:55 PM~7808665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    :0 this is a tight pic with the Caprice and Cadillac, my favorite


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG+Apr 27 2007, 09:00 PM~7789350-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, Sorry I was giving Mayhem some of his own shit with my comment...Didnt mean to get you guys all up in arms :0 :0 

Yes its true that you can paint the fuel rail covers...they can be "chromed" and if you check out what the Impala LT1 owners do to theirs they do come out pretty damn nice. Sorry for the xtra large pics.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

nice


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@May 1 2007, 04:53 PM~7813537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN !!


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@May 1 2007, 03:23 PM~7812453
> *
> Wow, Sorry I was giving Mayhem some of his own shit with my comment...Didnt mean to get you guys all up in arms  :0  :0
> 
> *


Sorry about that bro, I wasn't going off on you or anything.

Its just that this isn't the first time I heard people diminishing the 93 fleet for having a TBI engine. Just decided to speak on it. No foul intended.


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

anyone got problems with the front cylinder hitting the Ac slver bottle thing? My broke :angry:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@May 1 2007, 09:42 PM~7814791
> *anyone got problems with the front cylinder hitting the Ac slver bottle thing? My broke  :angry:
> *


lots of topics on the hydraulics thread about that.

what i did and will be doing again is cutting the bracket that holds that ac unit thing and moving it twards the fire wall, then take the a/c unit thingy and roll it till its in the mount- then tighten it down


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 1 2007, 08:43 PM~7815387
> *lots of topics on the hydraulics thread about that.
> 
> what i did and will be doing again is cutting the bracket that holds that ac unit thing and moving it twards the fire wall, then take the a/c unit thingy and roll it till its in the mount- then tighten it down
> *



that was excatly my idea haha thanks bro..  Now i need to get a new ac unit :uh: 


U know about interior lights? they act somtimes funny last time the whole interior lights wont shut off.. SO i took the fuse out.. and when i try to roll the rear driver side window with the driver front switch it turns my stereo off.. Once in a while.. weird


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

Picture 133.jpg, file size(1798.987KB) is greater than 550KB. 
Picture 006.jpg, file size(1711.928KB) is greater than 550KB
:biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@May 1 2007, 10:48 PM~7815425
> *that was excatly my idea haha thanks bro..    Now i need to get a new ac unit  :uh:
> U know about interior lights? they act somtimes funny last time the whole interior lights wont shut off.. SO i took the fuse out.. and when i try to roll the rear driver side window with the driver front switch  it turns my stereo off.. Once in a while.. weird
> *


 cant help you with the interior problems, my problem with both the 95 and 96 was the damn keyless entry one day just stopped working. sucks........


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 2 2007, 07:51 AM~7817150
> *cant help you with the interior problems, my problem with both the 95 and 96 was the damn keyless entry one day just stopped working. sucks........
> *


 :angry: :angry: your telling me


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

*my batts painted!!!!!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

dam that makes me want to paint mine white


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

I need my shit painted too....... Looks good homie.....


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@May 2 2007, 01:02 PM~7818629
> *I need my shit painted too.......  Looks good homie.....
> *


THANX BRO!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

dam that makes me want to paint mine white


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

dam that makes me want to paint mine white


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood+May 2 2007, 01:32 PM~7818867-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YOU ARE LIKE A RETARDED ECHO?


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 2 2007, 08:16 AM~7817921
> *my batts painted!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



I THOUGHT YOU WERE GOING TO PAINT THEM PUSSY PINK ????
:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@May 2 2007, 01:48 PM~7818981
> *I THOUGHT YOU WERE GOING TO PAINT THEM PUSSY PINK ????
> :biggrin:
> *


I WAS BUT I DIDNT WANNA JERK OFF ALL OVER THEM EVERY TIME I OPENED THE TRUNK AND STAIN MY BATTS AND PUMPS SO I WHENT WITH BLUE BALLS BLUE?? :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 2 2007, 10:51 AM~7819002
> *I WAS BUT I DIDNT WANNA JERK OFF ALL OVER THEM EVERY TIME I OPENED THE TRUNK AND STAIN MY BATTS AND PUMPS SO I WHENT WITH BLUE BALLS BLUE?? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 GOOD IDEA PAINTING THEM BLUE .:thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@May 2 2007, 01:53 PM~7819017
> *:0  GOOD IDEA  PAINTING THEM BLUE .:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

painted bats always look good.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

TRUE


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 2 2007, 11:10 AM~7819173
> *TRUE
> *



BATTERIESLOOK GOOD .WHAT ELSE U UP 2?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 2 2007, 02:19 PM~7819251
> *BATTERIESLOOK GOOD .WHAT ELSE U UP 2?
> *


WE TRYING TO PUT A RIM IN THE TRUNK AND MAKE IT SPIN,I LL HAVE SOME PICS AFTER THIS WEEK ENDS SHOW FOR SURE JUST TRYING TO GET HER READY FOR OUR SHOW MAY 5TH AND 6 ,LOTTA HELP FROM MY HOMIE BIG TIMMAY :biggrin: AND GETTING THE INTERIOR TOTALY FINISHED AS WELL ,THE NEW CARPET SHOULD BE GOIN IN TONIGHT??


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG+May 1 2007, 07:40 PM~7814769-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice paint on the batteries, thought about the same thing on a 54 with the wheel. Never did it and now have different plans for it.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

My boi has a spinning 5th wheel


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 2 2007, 03:02 PM~7819585
> *My boi has a spinning 5th wheel
> *


THATS WHAT IM THINKIN OF DOIN ,WE WILL SEE :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Cick here to see video


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

wonder if i can use plastic prep and use some gloss spray paint to make the batts come out nice :dunno:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

mine should be hittin the body shop soon


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood+May 2 2007, 03:47 PM~7819977-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BY THE LOOKS OF IT ,IT SHOULD'VE BE THERE ALREADY FOOL? :uh:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 2 2007, 02:47 PM~7819977
> *wonder if i can use plastic prep and use some gloss spray paint to make the batts come out nice :dunno:
> *



 Thats what i did. Held up for 3 years with some touch ups here & there


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

yeah i think im going to give it a shot...anything has to look better than black batts with my failed attempt to remove the labels :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 2 2007, 04:25 PM~7820279
> *yeah i think im going to give it a shot...anything has to look better than black batts with my failed attempt to remove the labels :roflmao:
> *


WAHAHA USE A RAZOR BLADE FOOL ,I DID THAT AND OFF IT CAME AND WHIPED THE GLUE RESIDUE WITH 75% ALCOHOL TO TAKE THAT OFF :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 2 2007, 12:03 PM~7820097
> *TRY IT?
> BY THE LOOKS OF IT ,IT SHOULD'VE BE THERE ALREADY FOOL? :uh:
> *


i couldnt i ran into some dmv problems gettin it put into my name :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 2 2007, 05:01 PM~7820569
> *i couldnt i ran into some dmv problems gettin it put into my name  :uh:
> *


HAHA THAT NEVER STOPS ME BAHAHAHHA


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 2 2007, 02:01 PM~7820569
> *i couldnt i ran into some dmv problems gettin it put into my name  :uh:
> *


what kind of problems Bro , I know a chic that might B able to help you get it registered .


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@May 2 2007, 05:07 PM~7820622
> *what kind of problems Bro , I know a chic that might B able to help you get it registered .
> *


THE CHICK YOU FISTED IN THE ASS AND DONKEY PUNCHED AS YOU AS YOU BIT HER ELBOW?


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@May 2 2007, 01:07 PM~7820622
> *what kind of problems Bro , I know a chic that might B able to help you get it registered .
> *


there was an outstanding lean on the title... so i had to play phone tag witht he dmv until i got it all worked out... so now im just waitin on the bond and then ti should be all good.. then all i need to do is get it smogged.. but i need a few shit before i can even do that :uh: hahah


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 2 2007, 02:18 PM~7820745
> *there was an outstanding lean on the title... so i had to play phone tag witht he dmv until i got it all worked out... so now im just waitin on the bond and then ti should be all good.. then all i need to do is get it smogged.. but i need a few shit before i can even do that  :uh:  hahah
> *


SOUNDS LIKE YOU HAVE IT ALL TAKEN CARE OF . IF YOU NEED ANYTHING 
LET ME KNOW . SMOG OR ANYTHING .


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@May 2 2007, 01:20 PM~7820763
> *SOUNDS LIKE YOU HAVE IT ALL TAKEN CARE OF . IF YOU NEED ANYTHING
> LET ME KNOW . SMOG OR ANYTHING .
> *


lol i need a electric fan and trunk pull down bracket...

if it wasnt for the fact that i love 93 fleetwoods. i would have been dump this shit along time ago...
thats why i already got a name for it.. "tainted love" :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 2 2007, 02:22 PM~7820776
> *lol i need a electric fan and trunk pull down bracket...
> 
> if it wasnt for the fact that i love 93 fleetwoods. i would have been dump this shit along time ago...
> ...


GIVE ME A CALL .


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

bad cell phone pics.. More pics this weekend all cleaned up

Color has some flake. looks good under the sun


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

do any of u guys wanna buy some of the clear taillight covers?


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 2 2007, 07:25 PM~7822936
> *do any of u guys wanna buy some of the clear taillight covers?
> *



how much?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@May 2 2007, 07:31 PM~7822994
> *how much?
> *


hmm 15 plus shipping how does that soumd :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 2 2007, 06:25 PM~7822936
> *do any of u guys wanna buy some of the clear taillight covers?
> *


post a pic so that i can make sure that we are talking about the same thing bro!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Apr 30 2007, 10:01 PM~7808301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


these


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

mine are just cover u put over the original red lights just take off the chrome trim, put it on , and screw the trim on


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 3 2007, 03:55 AM~7823203
> *these
> *


dammmm


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:0


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 2 2007, 09:55 PM~7823203
> *these
> *


mine arent covers though. i didnt like the look of the red light showing threw, but def. worth $15 shipped.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Ok so i painted the batts and the rack...i think it looks dam good for me doing it...used plastic prep and plastic paint for the batts...works good...pics are kinda dark...ill post some better ones tomorrow 


























































uffin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 3 2007, 09:59 PM~7830545
> *mine arent covers though. i didnt like the look of the red light showing threw, but def. worth $15 shipped.
> *






























a few i did, mine has the reverse lights, dise markers, and rear reflectors


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

clear is better :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 3 2007, 10:06 PM~7830585
> *clear is better :biggrin:
> *


euro is......... just to damn much for me!
maybe 509 will loan me a set/??? :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 3 2007, 09:08 PM~7830594
> *euro is......... just to damn much for me!
> maybe 509 will loan me a set/??? :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 3 2007, 10:08 PM~7830594
> *euro is......... just to damn much for me!
> maybe 509 will loan me a set/??? :biggrin:
> *


eh its ok for the OG look but...i like these better myself


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 3 2007, 10:08 PM~7830599
> *:cheesy:
> *


hahaahaha........ oooops. was lost in the mail 509, sorry bro, i'll send em if they are returned here :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 3 2007, 09:11 PM~7830618
> *hahaahaha........  oooops. was lost in the mail 509, sorry bro, i'll send em if they are returned here  :ugh:  :roflmao:
> *


Let me know ASAP
hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:0


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Painted bats alwasy look nice :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 3 2007, 10:02 PM~7830556
> *Ok so i painted the batts and the rack...i think it looks dam good for me doing it...used plastic prep and plastic paint for the batts...works good...pics are kinda dark...ill post some better ones tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...



Much better.... only thing I would do is get end caps for the tubes and paint those to match.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> euro is......... just to damn much for me!
> 
> 
> this man knows what hes talkin bout
> the only thing i regret is sellin it w/ the lights!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> > euro is......... just to damn much for me!
> > this man knows what hes talkin bout
> > the only thing i regrat about selloin my car is lettin it go w/the lights. :angry:
> 
> ...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 4 2007, 10:25 AM~7833523
> *Much better.... only thing I would do is get end caps for the tubes and paint those to match.
> *



tubes? not sure what you mean by tubes...if you mean end caps for the motors i have some nice Prohopper ones but 1 had some bad residue from the motor frying.....so after i get them cleaned up there going on...


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 4 2007, 08:34 AM~7833578
> *HOLLY FUCK BRO I SEE THE EBONICS TAPES WORK WELL FOR YOU? :uh:
> *


send to you when im done ehh!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 4 2007, 11:39 AM~7833609
> *send to you when im done ehh!
> *


I LL BE WAITING :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 4 2007, 10:36 AM~7833589
> *tubes? not sure what you mean by tubes...if you mean end caps for the motors i have some nice Prohopper ones but 1 had some bad residue from the motor frying.....so after i get them cleaned up there going on...
> *



For the square stock metal... like the hold down bars...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 4 2007, 11:18 AM~7833821
> *For the square stock metal... like the hold down bars...
> *


oh i see..well the hold downs are painted to match.....but i see what you mean


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

> Ok so i painted the batts and the rack...i think it looks dam good for me doing it...used plastic prep and plastic paint for the batts...works good...pics are kinda dark...ill post some better ones tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> > Ok so i painted the batts and the rack...i think it looks dam good for me doing it...used plastic prep and plastic paint for the batts...works good...pics are kinda dark...ill post some better ones tomorrow
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 4 2007, 02:05 PM~7834761
> *
> *


your batts back in?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 4 2007, 05:02 PM~7835514
> *your batts back in?
> *


YUP SHES GETTING TRAILERD TO THE SHOW IN 2 HRS


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 4 2007, 04:03 PM~7835523
> *YUP SHES GETTING TRAILERD TO THE SHOW IN 2 HRS
> *


pics?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 4 2007, 05:25 PM~7835701
> *pics?
> *


THERE WILL BE PICS POSTED UP PROBLY TOMMOROW ,SUNDAY AND MONDAY :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 4 2007, 04:33 PM~7835777
> *THERE WILL BE PICS POSTED UP PROBLY TOMMOROW ,SUNDAY AND MONDAY :biggrin:
> *


cool...the first show im going to isnt till June 1 2 3 so ive got some more shit to do for mine..time to clean the setup and touch up the rack and batts then install the chrome noids that i know will work this time lol....hopefully get some mirrors for the trunk to


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 4 2007, 05:44 PM~7835867
> *cool...the first show im going to isnt till June 1 2 3 so ive got some more shit to do for mine..time to clean the setup and touch up the rack and batts then install the chrome noids that i know will work this time lol....hopefully get some mirrors for the trunk to*


  

ME 2


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 4 2007, 09:30 AM~7833900
> *oh i see..well the hold downs are painted to match.....but i see what you mean
> *


Nice job on the batteries..... :thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

painted batts always help make a trunk look even cleaner


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 4 2007, 03:59 AM~7830545
> *mine arent covers though. i didnt like the look of the red light showing threw, but def. worth $15 shipped.
> *


 bad ass back light you have


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@May 5 2007, 07:01 AM~7838616
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

More at http://www.uniquekind.net/caddypage/OldMainPage.html .


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

His plate says it all!!!!!


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

wtf? :0


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

here are my painted batts,still gotta re-do the cables


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)




----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@May 5 2007, 06:06 AM~7838621
> *More at http://www.uniquekind.net/caddypage/OldMainPage.html .
> 
> 
> ...



I was around for the T56 that got put in.. been part of about a dozen of those mods myself. I would get rid of the shifter that say B-body though... Clean!!! Too bad he sold it... down in NJ somewhere :cheesy:


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 5 2007, 10:37 AM~7839144
> *I was around for the T56 that got put in.. been part of about a dozen of those mods myself.  I would get rid of the shifter that say B-body though... Clean!!! Too bad he sold it... down in NJ somewhere :cheesy:
> *


yeah. Hopefully he took the impala rims off it too.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Heres some new shots i took today..also got my new tags yesterday..


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

Im not feeling the paintscheme..but I do like the installation and taillights :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@May 6 2007, 06:37 AM~7843138
> *Im not feeling the paintscheme..but I do like the installation and taillights :biggrin:
> *


ya your probly like most...to afraid to admit they like pink :cheesy:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 6 2007, 04:34 PM~7843427
> *ya your probly like most...to afraid to admit they like pink :cheesy:
> *


exactly :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@May 6 2007, 10:42 AM~7843448
> *exactly  :biggrin:
> *


  

its all good..it was hard for me at first to lmao


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

TIP for all bigbody owners.

I replaced all my screws for the skirts with stainless machine screws and used anit-seize compound on all the threads.

The factory screws get seized into the skirt moulding and you end up cutting the head off, most of these skirt mouldings are discountinued from the dealers [i fucked up 2 of them when I removed them doing my paintjob. All my screws that hold in my skirts on my doors have all been replaced with stainless screws. Trust me I had a hell of a time finding new skirt clips, so I would definately suggest this to everybody who has a big body.


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 2 2007, 05:51 AM~7817150
> *cant help you with the interior problems, my problem with both the 95 and 96 was the damn keyless entry one day just stopped working. sucks........
> *



x2

I am going to replace the bat's in the remote, howfully that helps.

I know when I press my UNLOCK button to unlock all the doors from inside, it does nothing, i just hear a "DING"


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 30 2007, 06:58 PM~7806730
> *
> *



Looks good, how much are your a-arms extended. Mine are 1 1/4" and the wheels out allot.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 6 2007, 10:34 AM~7843427
> *ya your probly like most...to afraid to admit they like pink :cheesy:
> *


clean the wires up in the trunk fool. hide them, curl them, use loom on them, something, trunk looks to damn good for a bunch of wires to be tangled up and hanging everywhere. 

car looks good, im starting to miss it


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@May 6 2007, 11:12 AM~7843566
> *x2
> 
> I am going to replace the bat's in the remote, howfully that helps.
> ...


i dont hear anything, and i replaced the batteries......

when mine stopped working, the auo locks ( when put in drive ) stopped too. wonder how to fix this, not only has this happened to both my caddies, but a few i looked at before buying my second did that shit too. i cant find a fuse for it? anyone have an awnser?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 6 2007, 12:54 PM~7844044
> *clean the wires up in the trunk fool. hide them, curl them, use loom on them, something, trunk looks to damn good for a bunch of wires to be tangled up and hanging everywhere.
> 
> car looks good, im starting to miss it
> *


already done...i took the pics before i realized i didnt hide the wires yet..then after i hid the wires...the front noid stuck and the front motor went up in flames :angry:


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

any body got pics of big bodys hopping need some motavation :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

Heres the deal I am selling the clear covers for the fleetwoods. These covers will give your original cadillac taillights a white, rippled look. These covers are simple to put on, all you have to do is just take the chrome trim off the taillights, pull it out, put the clear peice in the center of the chrome trim, and screw it back on. These covers are just 15 dollars shipped to anywhere in the US. Also i am selling covers for the reflectors on the rear quarter panels
heres some pics
-tail lights without covers








-with covers
















-quarter panes without covers








-with covers








[/quote]


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 6 2007, 01:17 PM~7844135
> *already done...i took the pics before i realized i didnt hide the wires yet..then after i hid the wires...the front noid stuck and the front motor went up in flames :angry:
> *


 your doin something wrong.........


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> Heres the deal I am selling the clear covers for the fleetwoods. These covers will give your original cadillac taillights a white, rippled look. These covers are simple to put on, all you have to do is just take the chrome trim off the taillights, pull it out, put the clear peice in the center of the chrome trim, and screw it back on. These covers are just 15 dollars shipped to anywhere in the US. Also i am selling covers for the reflectors on the rear quarter panels
> heres some pics
> -tail lights without covers


[/quote]

i see you got the 5th on too! nice.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> Heres the deal I am selling the clear covers for the fleetwoods. These covers will give your original cadillac taillights a white, rippled look. These covers are simple to put on, all you have to do is just take the chrome trim off the taillights, pull it out, put the clear peice in the center of the chrome trim, and screw it back on. These covers are just 15 dollars shipped to anywhere in the US. Also i am selling covers for the reflectors on the rear quarter panels


[/quote]

good to know. you manufacture these? and do you ship worldwide also?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

start makin the rear reflectors too, that shit looks good when done. 

reverse lights look good done too, but i dont liek doin them anymore


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i see you got the 5th on too! nice.
[/quote]
YEA I GOT IT ON FINALLY IT CAME OUT NICE IM GETTING IT WRAPPED IN VINYL PRETTY SOON


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

good to know. you manufacture these? and do you ship worldwide also?
[/quote]
yea i do but not worl wide just in the us sorry


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


> Heres the deal I am selling the clear covers for the fleetwoods. These covers will give your original cadillac taillights a white, rippled look. These covers are simple to put on, all you have to do is just take the chrome trim off the taillights, pull it out, put the clear peice in the center of the chrome trim, and screw it back on. These covers are just 15 dollars shipped to anywhere in the US. Also i am selling covers for the reflectors on the rear quarter panels
> heres some pics
> -tail lights without covers
> 
> ...


[/quote]
hmm?? isnt that light cover plastic from home depot? what did you use to cut it? a dremel or just ome good scizzors?


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@May 6 2007, 09:09 AM~7843554
> *TIP for all bigbody owners.
> 
> I replaced all my screws for the skirts with stainless machine screws and used anit-seize compound on all the threads.
> ...


are you talking about the rocker panels?? or the skirts??? cause theres no ''skirts on the doors?? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> :biggrin:


hmm?? isnt that light cover plastic from home depot? what did you use to cut it? a dremel or just ome good scizzors? 
[/quote]
yes it is and i used a dremel but ill tell u one thing it is a pain in the ass trying to get them right because sometimes the dremel will crack it and if it cracks u might as well throw it away because all it wil take is a lil bit of bend in it and that crack will spread but it aint impossibl to do just gotta be really careful


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> hmm?? isnt that light cover plastic from home depot? what did you use to cut it? a dremel or just ome good scizzors?


yes it is and i used a dremel but ill tell u one thing it is a pain in the ass trying to get them right because sometimes the dremel will crack it and if it cracks u might as well throw it away because all it wil take is a lil bit of bend in it and that crack will spread but it aint impossibl to do just gotta be really careful
[/quote]
cool thanks for the advise im gonna try n make me a pair


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

heres better pics of the shit. just for the fuck of things 

that grill didnt cover as much as i thought it would, thats good


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 6 2007, 02:48 PM~7844905
> *heres better pics of the shit.  just for the fuck of things
> 
> that grill didnt cover as much as i thought it would, thats good
> ...


i was thinking of doing these also but i wasnt sure because i didnt think it would stand out cuz they are already white but they look good


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 6 2007, 04:52 PM~7844929
> *i was thinking of doing these also but i wasnt sure because i didnt think it would stand out cuz they are already white but they look good
> *


same here but one of my back up lights were fucked and didnt want to spend $$$ on a new one. they give it a great look. but again, mine arent covers, and making them are a pain in the ass, so i only made 2 sets and said no more, lol

back bumper reflectors look good IMO too. if the red is removed. 


good luck on your covers. less work is always good, to me i just dont like the look and because of that its more work.


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Mar 2 2007, 10:34 PM~7394435
> *I'm getting a LOUD, and I mean LOUD sound from somewhere behind the glove box. It sounds like a fan is about to come flying out from the dash. Sounds like a fan is hitting something.
> 
> Anybody know what this is? I don't even know what too look for. Are there any fans in there
> *


Ok, shit just hit the fan. Or something did. It was scorching today 103+ and I decided I could deal with the grinding noise. Well, I could but something didn't hold out. I'm guessing something broke.

I already did what one of you here advised me, I removed the black cover that holds it (removed 4 screws). And I found something that looks like a piece of a circle that got torn/broken off.

Its black and seems to have some teeth on the inside, looks like a fan but the fins broke off?

Somebody help me. I got an 80 mile trip in a little while and I'm trying to get this thing fixed before the parts store closes on me. 

Where is the rest of the fan supposed to be?


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

Alright I figured out where the fan is. Its right above the computer, but the screws are a BITCH to get to. Holy shit!


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@May 6 2007, 06:48 PM~7845424
> *Alright I figured out where the fan is. Its right above the computer, but the screws are a BITCH to get to. Holy shit!
> *


 gives me something to look forward to, mine sounds liek the fan is just running against the wall, loud noise


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 6 2007, 06:54 PM~7845862
> *gives me something to look forward to, mine sounds liek the fan is just running against the wall, loud noise
> *


Get it replaced quick homie. Mine chewed itself. I removed the plastic shield under and behind the glove box. And there was a piece of fan already in there, along with a shit load of plastic shavings all over the place. 

It was a pretty hard, very loud,noise of a fan hitting against something at first. Then today I could tell something got fucked up.

Just a heads up the blower motor is above what I think is the computer. Its right above the passenger side kick panel. But the screws are bitch to get to.

I removed 3 already, and I still can't get the thing to fall out. Anyone know if there is a fourth I'm missing


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@May 6 2007, 12:15 PM~7843585
> *Looks good, how much are your a-arms extended. Mine are 1 1/4" and the wheels out allot.
> *


yeah i thought you had 1 1/4 uppers on that caddy BELLA...or did you change them ?


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

o'reilyOWNED!!!  Leave it to the dumbfucks they have here behind the counter to give you the wrong part. I'm fucked now, I tried clipping all of the fan, but it still makes a noise. I'm going to have to take the trip like that. :banghead:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@May 6 2007, 10:05 PM~7846873
> *o'reilyOWNED!!!    Leave it to the dumbfucks they have here behind the counter to give you the wrong part. I'm fucked now, I tried clipping all of the fan, but it still makes a noise. I'm going to have to take the trip like that.  :banghead:
> *


oh shit hahaha i know that feeling...dam kids at O reilys here dont know shit..even when the computer tells them :uh: theres 3 stores here in my town..and i only go to 1 cause they have people who get shit right lol


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

I FINALLY GOT MY 94 PAINTED WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK?


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@May 6 2007, 08:14 PM~7846963
> *I FINALLY GOT MY 94 PAINTED WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK?
> 
> *


VERRY NICE!!!! Looks clean as fuck brother!


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

very nice 94!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@May 6 2007, 09:14 PM~7846963
> *I FINALLY GOT MY 94 PAINTED WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK?
> 
> 
> ...


i like it homie uffin: looks clean


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@May 6 2007, 08:15 PM~7846986
> *VERRY NICE!!!! Looks clean as fuck brother!
> *


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 6 2007, 08:25 PM~7847102
> *very nice 94!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THANX!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by goodtimesvegas_@May 6 2007, 08:25 PM~7847103
> *i like it homie uffin: looks clean
> *


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@May 6 2007, 08:14 PM~7846963
> *I FINALLY GOT MY 94 PAINTED WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK?
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS REAL NICE BRO :thumbsup: , WHO PAINTED IT ?


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

At CINCO SHOW


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@May 6 2007, 08:50 PM~7847427
> *At CINCO SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


congrats


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

thanks bro


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@May 6 2007, 08:48 PM~7847397
> *LOOKS REAL NICE BRO  :thumbsup:  , WHO PAINTED IT ?
> *


THANKS, THE HOMIE FLACO PAINTED IT AND DID MY PATTERNS, ALL IN MY GARAGE. MIKE LAMBERSON DID MY STRIPING.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@May 6 2007, 08:55 PM~7847487
> *THANKS, THE HOMIE FLACO PAINTED IT AND DID MY PATTERNS, ALL IN MY GARAGE. MIKE LAMBERSON DID MY STRIPING.
> *


DAMN IN YOUR GARAGE !!!!!!!!!!! IT CAME OUT CLEAN BRO .
YOU HAVE ANY OTHER PLANS FOR IT ?


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@May 6 2007, 08:55 PM~7847487
> *THANKS, THE HOMIE FLACO PAINTED IT AND DID MY PATTERNS, ALL IN MY GARAGE. MIKE LAMBERSON DID MY STRIPING.
> *


damn where is he out of and whats his prices


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 6 2007, 04:48 PM~7844905
> *heres better pics of the shit.  just for the fuck of things
> 
> that grill didnt cover as much as i thought it would, thats good
> ...


I like the grill, where'd you pic that up at?


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

The new toy:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@May 6 2007, 11:45 PM~7847866
> *I like the grill, where'd you pic that up at?
> *


egay.com

$479.00 shipped


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...18192775&rd=1,1

This is all i could find.....480 not including shipping... :uh: :uh: Damn that thing is expensive, but i do like them. How hard are they to install?


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@May 6 2007, 08:58 PM~7847519
> *DAMN IN YOUR GARAGE !!!!!!!!!!! IT CAME OUT CLEAN BRO .
> YOU HAVE ANY OTHER PLANS FOR IT ?
> *


YEAH I'VE GOTTA WAKE UP THE INTERIOR NOW.


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 6 2007, 09:01 PM~7847556
> *damn where is he out of and whats his prices
> *


HE'S OUT OF ONTARIO AND HES PRETTY REASONABLE.


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

also striped by mike ..bout 8 years ago....


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@May 6 2007, 10:14 PM~7846963
> *I FINALLY GOT MY 94 PAINTED WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK?
> 
> *



bad ass!!!


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

There's a possibility that I can get some new NOS European taillights for the 93-96 Fleetwood. Original GM.
Price: $150 each (excl. shipping)


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+May 6 2007, 12:44 AM~7841917-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@May 6 2007, 12:42 AM~7841902
> *Last but not least the crazy bastard Bela's bigbody.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty+May 6 2007, 12:42 AM~7841902-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 7 2007, 06:23 AM~7849067
> *bad ass!!!
> *


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lolow+May 6 2007, 12:20 PM~7843606-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@May 6 2007, 12:15 PM~7843585
> *Looks good, how much are your a-arms extended. Mine are 1 1/4" and the wheels out allot.
> *


ya therte 1 1/4 my other ones are at the chromers :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@May 6 2007, 09:50 PM~7846277
> *yeah i thought you had 1 1/4 uppers on that caddy BELLA...or did you change them ?
> *


ya bro still got those on my other ones that are identical are at the chromers


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 6 2007, 05:11 PM~7845000
> *same here but one of my back up lights were fucked and didnt want to spend $$$ on a new one.  they give it a great look. but again, mine arent covers, and making them are a pain in the ass, so i only made 2 sets and said no more, lol
> 
> back bumper reflectors  look good IMO too. if the red is removed.
> ...


If you don't make them anymore and are not thinking about doing them anymore how about helping the D-Body's and creating a good write up with pictures to help Us make them?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+May 6 2007, 10:24 PM~7846511-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

^^Fine looking women, and car ofcourse :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 7 2007, 10:16 AM~7849503
> *If you don't make them anymore and are not thinking about doing them anymore how about helping the D-Body's and creating a good write up with pictures to help Us make them?
> *


 i still make the tails and reflectors and shit, just not the fuckin reverse lights. im sure raiders can make a cover to go over the lense itself? 

if not, i didnt take pics but im sure i could explain it............. maybe


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

MAYHEM, how much of a pain in the ass is it to change out the steering wheels?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 7 2007, 12:56 PM~7850233
> *MAYHEM, how much of a pain in the ass is it to change out the steering wheels?
> *


WAS EASY ,JUST HAD TO CUT OFF LITTLE PIECES OF PLASTIC IN THE COLOM :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@May 7 2007, 04:14 AM~7846963
> *I FINALLY GOT MY 94 PAINTED WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK?
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 7 2007, 08:10 AM~7849468
> *ya therte 1 1/4 my other ones are at the chromers :biggrin:
> ya bro still got those on my other ones that are identical are at the chromers
> *




nice you did a good job at building that car!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@May 6 2007, 09:14 PM~7846963
> *I FINALLY GOT MY 94 PAINTED WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK?
> 
> 
> ...


BAD MOTHERFAWKIN CAR!! I like it, its in my top 5 favorites. :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

It looks so dam good :cheesy:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@May 6 2007, 08:14 PM~7846963
> *I FINALLY GOT MY 94 PAINTED WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK?
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride, what did you do to the tail lights? Reverse lights? :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## ucechevy1965 (Oct 30, 2005)

Some updated pics of my Fleetwood. :biggrin: 














































For all the Fleetwood Ridahs!!!!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 7 2007, 09:56 AM~7850227
> *i still make the tails and reflectors and shit, just not the fuckin reverse lights.  im sure raiders can make a cover to go over the lense itself?
> 
> if not, i didnt take pics but im sure i could explain it............. maybe
> *


sure can :biggrin:


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

if any1 needs some covers hit me up or anything u think u need and dont wanna make ill do it cuz im too young to get a job and i want to make money to put in my lac


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by area651rider_@May 7 2007, 03:38 PM~7852568
> *
> *



Looks a lot better in person


----------



## biglucke (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@May 7 2007, 09:19 AM~7849241
> *There's a possibility that I can get some new NOS European taillights for the 93-96 Fleetwood. Original GM.
> Price: $150 each (excl. shipping)
> 
> ...


if you get some let me know i'd be interested if your not wanting 500+ for them!


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

This stupid Sub box wont stay :angry:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@May 7 2007, 03:48 PM~7852633
> *
> This stupid Sub box wont stay  :angry:
> 
> ...


clean u shuld mold it in fiberglass


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

thanks homie... Those are the future plans.. .. Those are bad pics from my cell phone


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@May 7 2007, 03:43 PM~7852600
> *
> Looks a lot better in person
> *


thanks  here are couple more pics

before pics


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

updated pics


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

here is a pic taken with a Digi cam at the show


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@May 7 2007, 12:29 PM~7851235
> *BAD MOTHERFAWKIN CAR!! I like it, its in my top 5 favorites. :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS ALOT, IT FEELS GOOD TO HEAR ALL THE GOOD COMMENTS FROM PEOPLE WITH THE SAME TYPE OF RIDES!  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@May 7 2007, 01:09 PM~7851518
> *Nice ride, what did you do to the tail lights? Reverse lights?  :0  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS, AS FOR THE LIGHTS WE SPRAYED CANDY OVER THEM, THE TAILLIGHTS LOOK LIKE A REAL DARK GREEN COLOR. :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

so what all does it take to do the mirror swap with the 93's and 96's?

P.s. my shit should be in my name today


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 8 2007, 11:58 AM~7857770
> *so what all does it take to do the mirror swap with the 93's and 96's?
> 
> P.s. my shit should be in my name today
> *


no clue ,i figure new doors???


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 8 2007, 10:58 AM~7857770
> *so what all does it take to do the mirror swap with the 93's and 96's?
> 
> P.s. my shit should be in my name today
> *



Couple of options....

Buy new doors & Paint it

Get junkyard mirrors to swap, bodywork to holes in door, and paint.


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 8 2007, 08:27 AM~7857974
> *Couple of options....
> 
> Buy new doors & Paint it
> ...


i like option 2.. since body work needs ot be done on it anyways... what about for the install.. is there anything thing needs to be modified for the new mirrors ?


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

How do i fix the plastic on the front bumper once it starts to come up a little bit?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@May 6 2007, 08:14 PM~7846963
> *I FINALLY GOT MY 94 PAINTED WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK?
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN LOOKS NICE !! :thumbsup: I LIKE THE BLACK TRUCK IN THE BACKGROUND TO !! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 8 2007, 10:28 AM~7857984
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WHERE DID YOU GET SKIRTS FROM :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 8 2007, 02:04 PM~7858576
> *WHERE DID YOU GET SKIRTS FROM  :0  :biggrin:
> *


HE GOT THEM FROM PICO THE CHILD MOLESTER :uh:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@May 8 2007, 12:21 PM~7858299
> *How do i fix the plastic on the front bumper once it starts to come up a little bit?
> *


? the trim that wraps around the corner?

you can replace those off ebay, if thats it.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 8 2007, 02:16 PM~7858662
> *? the trim that wraps around the corner?
> 
> you can replace those off ebay, if thats it.
> *


LINK ??


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BUMPER-MOLD...sspagenameZWDVW
thats what i am talmbout


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 8 2007, 02:24 PM~7858728
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BUMPER-MOLD...sspagenameZWDVW
> thats what i am talmbout
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 8 2007, 12:13 PM~7858647
> *HE GOT THEM FROM PICO THE CHILD MOLESTER :uh:
> *


WHEN ARE YOU GONNA GET YOURS FROM THE MOLESTER :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 8 2007, 02:42 PM~7858861
> *WHEN ARE YOU GONNA GET YOURS FROM THE MOLESTER  :0
> *


WHY WOULD I NEED A SKIRT MY BITCH 1 LO 64 WEARS EM ALL THE TIME :uh:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 8 2007, 12:01 PM~7858179
> *i like option 2.. since body work needs ot be done on it anyways... what about for the install.. is there anything thing needs to be modified for the new mirrors ?
> *



Some say you might have to drill a hole in the part your current plastic triangle is at to mount the light... some say it jsut goes right in. So just pop yours off and take a lookie :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 8 2007, 01:04 PM~7858576
> *WHERE DID YOU GET SKIRTS FROM  :0  :biggrin:
> *



They fell out of some huge ass white truck on the highway.... :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by area651rider_@May 8 2007, 12:56 AM~7853071
> *updated pics
> 
> 
> ...


 nice pin strip on your car man bad asss  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

Anybody know where I can find the rear bumper moulding? I can't find any on E-Bay. Or where does everyone get there parts from? Just here and there, or is there a parts catalog for these cars...


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@May 8 2007, 12:44 PM~7859266
> *Anybody know where I can find the rear bumper moulding? I can't find any on E-Bay. Or where does everyone get there parts from? Just here and there, or is there a parts catalog for these cars...
> *


 :0 :scrutinize: :0 :scrutinize: :0 :scrutinize: 

I have tried looking everywhere for parts, something like that would be great but I do not think it exhists :nosad: 
Ebay, Dealerships, Parts cars are able to supply most items...there is a spot around here in the Bay Area called "Cads Only" which is basically a "Pick and Pull" for Cadillacs. They know what they have so dont expect cheap items but they got parts.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MY OLD RIDE I MISS HER


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:0


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 8 2007, 10:22 AM~7858303
> *DAMN LOOKS NICE !!  :thumbsup: I LIKE THE BLACK TRUCK IN THE BACKGROUND TO !!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT. THE BLACK TRUCK IS MY DAILY BUCKET!


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@May 8 2007, 12:10 PM~7859463
> *:0  :scrutinize:  :0  :scrutinize:  :0  :scrutinize:
> 
> I have tried looking everywhere for parts, something like that would be great but I do not think it exhists  :nosad:
> ...


hey whats up... i talked to your boy but never heard back from him.. the cads only place is the place ive been looking for.. but i dont have the right number for them.. where are they at??


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@May 8 2007, 02:10 PM~7859463
> *:0  :scrutinize:  :0  :scrutinize:  :0  :scrutinize:
> 
> I have tried looking everywhere for parts, something like that would be great but I do not think it exhists  :nosad:
> ...


Hahaha. Yeah, I didn't think there was one either. It's just seeing all these cars in mint condition I thought somebody might have a hookup or is holding out on us :biggrin: 

It'd be badass if there was an LMC Truck type of deal for these cars. I'll have to call the dealership and see if they have anything laying around.


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 8 2007, 01:16 PM~7858662
> *? the trim that wraps around the corner?
> 
> you can replace those off ebay, if thats it.
> *



Nope, i'm talkin about the cover that runs along the top of the bumper. Its starting to come up a little right in front of the grill.


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

^^ That's called the bumper filler.


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 8 2007, 02:14 PM~7859983
> *hey whats up... i talked to your boy but never heard back from him.. the cads only place is the place ive been looking for.. but i dont have the right number for them.. where are they at??
> *


Cadillacs Only
750 Comstock St
Santa Clara, CA 95054

Tel. (408) 727-1121  :thumbsup: 

Did he tell you he had the parts you need?


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@May 8 2007, 03:37 PM~7861120
> *Cadillacs Only
> 750 Comstock St
> Santa Clara, CA 95054
> ...


yea he said he probably did... but i thought homie was busy or something so i wasnt gonna bug him.. but thanks bro im going to finally check that place out.. they have to have what i need.  

make that 2 12 packs i owe ya now


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

More pics of my turd.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@May 8 2007, 01:21 PM~7858299
> *How do i fix the plastic on the front bumper once it starts to come up a little bit?
> *



i have a passenger side brand new..lmk if u need it..


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@May 8 2007, 07:47 PM~7862682
> *i have a passenger side brand new..lmk if u need it..
> *


u have the grey trim????


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 8 2007, 10:49 PM~7862707
> *u have the grey trim????
> *



yes


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 8 2007, 08:32 PM~7861998
> *More pics of my turd.
> 
> 
> ...


nice orange turd!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@May 8 2007, 07:55 PM~7862767
> *yes
> *


o0oo cuz i need the trim for the front passengers side bumper and front passengers side rocker panel


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@May 8 2007, 06:25 PM~7861017
> *^^ That's called the bumper filler.
> *


Okay what hold down the bumper filler? And how can i fix it? Doesn't look like there were any plastic snaps, so is it held back double sided adhesive? :dunno:

I'll try an get some pics posted


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 8 2007, 10:57 PM~7862779
> *o0oo cuz i need the trim for the front passengers side bumper and front passengers side rocker panel
> *



u r going to have to buy the whole rocker. that is the only way they sell it. i have one of those too. it is cracked but rocker is good.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@May 8 2007, 08:12 PM~7862940
> *u r going to have to buy the whole rocker. that is the only way they sell it. i have one of those too. it is cracked but rocker is good.
> *


well if the trim is cracked then i dont want it dats da reason i need a new 1


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@May 8 2007, 01:44 PM~7859266
> *Anybody know where I can find the rear bumper moulding? I can't find any on E-Bay. Or where does everyone get there parts from? Just here and there, or is there a parts catalog for these cars...
> *



I found a sweet one at Pick in Pull it was on a dented bumper but the moulding was tits so I pulled it off for $5


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 8 2007, 08:57 PM~7862779
> *o0oo cuz i need the trim for the front passengers side bumper and front passengers side rocker panel
> *



I have a passenger back door rocker, the plastic strip is white from when it was on my car but its not broken you would have to paint it grey again. I swapped it out because the chrome had a dent on mine so I replaced the whole rocker panel.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@May 8 2007, 08:13 PM~7862951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


well see my same corner is the same way


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

For Caddy parts you can also try Cadillac King: http://www.cadillacking.com/ .


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

damn 509 , love the color and the interior detail ( painted trim )


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 9 2007, 06:38 AM~7865131
> *I found a sweet one at Pick in Pull it was on a dented bumper but the moulding was tits so I pulled it off for $5
> *


 :0 Fuck going to Six Flags this summer, I'm going to Dallas :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 9 2007, 02:32 AM~7861998
> *More pics of my turd.
> 
> 
> ...


now thats a sexy cadi


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

EL JEFE 94 CADDY


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@May 9 2007, 12:28 PM~7868023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@May 9 2007, 12:28 PM~7868023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

my baby girl trying to hop the lac. :tears: she's making me so proud.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:0 :0 
got these from True-S Mike :cheesy: 










































i know these ones will work lol


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 9 2007, 06:29 PM~7870889
> *:0  :0
> got these from True-S Mike  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@May 8 2007, 08:12 PM~7862940
> *u r going to have to buy the whole rocker. that is the only way they sell it. i have one of those too. it is cracked but rocker is good.
> *


so r u telling me i have t buy a new bumper :angry:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

this is the only part dats messed up


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 9 2007, 08:07 PM~7871241
> *so r u telling me i have t buy a new bumper :angry:
> *


NAH HOMIE THEY SELL THAT MOLDING ON THE BUMPER I BOUGHT IT FOR MINE, I THINK IT WAS LIKE $40 AT THE DEALER, I DON'T KNOW ABOUT THE ROCKER MOLDING? :dunno:


----------



## cadillacstyle1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Give me some feedback on my 96 Fleetwood,
Whatcha think.........


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

Clean ass ride!! Post more pics :biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

:0 nice ride


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@May 10 2007, 05:57 AM~7873615
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i like this 1,bad ass ride


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillacstyle1_@May 10 2007, 12:14 AM~7872258
> *
> Give me some feedback on my 96 Fleetwood,
> Whatcha think.........
> *



looks dam good...love the rack!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillacstyle1_@May 10 2007, 01:14 AM~7872258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS PUMP RACK ,HOW U MAKE 1 OF THOSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loriding69+May 9 2007, 07:29 PM~7870888-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :0 :0 :0 :0 
Engine, Interior, any more pictures? Is that the stock paint/color/top?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

yea i got the car like dat


----------



## cadillacstyle1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Heres all the pics I have.
Its stock paint with gold leafing and pinstriping.
stock vinyl top as well, 
Ill take some more pics soon and post


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

ttt


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

my old caddy


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> Nice :thumbsup: Got more pictures of it?
> 
> thanks. this is not all i have but some of the better pics that i have.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

still a work in progress


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

went for a cruise today since it was nice out..


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@May 11 2007, 07:29 PM~7885986
> *still a work in progress
> 
> 
> ...




*DAMN!*


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@May 11 2007, 10:29 PM~7885986
> *still a work in progress
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN! is right.... THAT SHYT LOOKS DELICIOUS! :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@May 11 2007, 09:29 PM~7885986
> *still a work in progress
> 
> 
> ...


dam thats hot!


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 11 2007, 11:41 PM~7886837
> *dam thats hot!
> *


 you paris hilton?


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER+May 11 2007, 11:12 PM~7886261-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks! ur car is looking good too!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@May 11 2007, 08:29 PM~7885986
> *still a work in progress
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKIN NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@May 12 2007, 06:13 AM~7887998
> *right back at'cha doughboy! :0
> thanks!
> thanks! ur car is looking good too!
> *


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Got new motors and put in the Chrome HD noids i got from True S Mike 
Also put some new break pads on today...lol
Looks dam good


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)




----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@May 11 2007, 07:29 PM~7885986
> *still a work in progress
> 
> 
> ...


CAR LOOKS REALY CLEAN BRO , & I SHOULD HAVE THAT # FOR YOU SOON .


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:roflmao:  :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@May 13 2007, 09:57 PM~7894572
> *  :roflmao:    :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


nice, like that qtr top, is it juiced?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillacstyle1_@May 11 2007, 12:25 AM~7880051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

what a boring day


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

YES


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

No, it isn't boring, because I bought a new front and rear bumper for my Fleetwood on ebay today... :biggrin:


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Apr 22 2007, 05:13 PM~7748856
> *2 all my BigBody riders I thought I would jump on here & talk about brakes. I found some rotors & pads on ebay from a place called R1 Consepts. At first I wasent sure about it cuz the price seemed too good 2 be true but I took a chance & ordered them anyway & they came the next week wit no problems. Im not sure how well they work ( I will let yaw know after I install them & roll on them 4 a few weeks) but they said they will bolt right up wit no mods & I can still use the stock caliber......Has anyone elese used these B-4 ???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Fleetwood-B...sspagenameZWDVW
> ...


i got those they sweet and they came with free pads


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@May 14 2007, 05:04 PM~7901441
> *No, it isn't boring, because I bought a new front and rear bumper for my Fleetwood on ebay today... :biggrin:
> *



hey man i will be sending you that info 2moro ...


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

my old big body i miss it


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

did 3 sets last 2 days. 

lookin good 








these are the best damn bezels i seen yet! verry clean, made mine look like junk


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 14 2007, 07:00 PM~7903617
> *did 3 sets  last 2 days.
> 
> lookin good
> ...


those came out good yea mine always come out looking hela like ruff but once u put em on the look good because the outside always gets covered


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 14 2007, 07:00 PM~7903617
> *did 3 sets  last 2 days.
> 
> lookin good
> ...


hey bro, got a quick ?, I already cleared my tails and i just got a new back bumper so i figure while i got it apart i would clear the bumper refectors and redo the reverse lights, saw that yours came out tight and wonderin if u could give some info. i figure u did the reverse lights kinda like the tails but don't know for sure. any info would help, thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@May 14 2007, 11:30 PM~7905236
> *hey bro, got a quick ?,  I already cleared my tails and i just got a new back bumper so i figure while i got it apart i would clear the bumper refectors and redo the reverse lights, saw that yours came out tight and wonderin if u could give some info. i figure u did the reverse lights kinda like the tails but don't know for sure. any info would help, thanks. :biggrin:
> *


i believe thats what he did...he is who made my lights for mine...he does good work


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

how much u sell them lights for?


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@May 13 2007, 01:57 PM~7894572
> *  :roflmao:    :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Is that top stock?? Clean ride.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

BRING THEM LACS TO OUR SHOW


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@May 14 2007, 11:30 PM~7905236
> *hey bro, got a quick ?,  I already cleared my tails and i just got a new back bumper so i figure while i got it apart i would clear the bumper refectors and redo the reverse lights, saw that yours came out tight and wonderin if u could give some info. i figure u did the reverse lights kinda like the tails but don't know for sure. any info would help, thanks. :biggrin:
> *


 just like the tails but you dont cut out the front, you cut into the sides measured back the thcikness of the clear plastic you use. any imperfection will reflect off the bumper so cut slow, straight and perfect.


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@May 15 2007, 12:18 AM~7906168
> *Is that top stock??  Clean ride.
> *





:biggrin: YEA GOT IT LIKE THAT A WHILE BACK IT CAME LIKE THAT


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 14 2007, 07:00 PM~7903617
> *did 3 sets  last 2 days.
> 
> lookin good
> ...



I will hit u up when im ready for mine.. They should look bad azzz :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@May 14 2007, 08:40 AM~7899221
> *nice, like that qtr top, is it juiced?
> *



:biggrin: NOT YET BUTT ITS NEXT IN LINE AFTER I FINISH MY REGAL :biggrin:


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

MY 94 BIG BODY- SACRA, CALIFAS


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 14 2007, 07:00 PM~7903617
> *did 3 sets  last 2 days.
> 
> lookin good
> ...



got mine in order :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@May 15 2007, 11:41 PM~7912999
> *got mine in order  :biggrin:
> *


 thank you sir.


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

nice... i like that red dish.. Thinking I should get some of those for my caddy instead of gold.. Red dish and gold spokes


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@May 15 2007, 11:41 PM~7912999
> *got mine in order  :biggrin:
> *


you wont be disappointed :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

dam Mayhem your going on 60,000 post you dam whore


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 16 2007, 04:05 PM~7917246
> *dam Mayhem your going on 60,000 post you dam whore
> *


HAHA YES IM GETTING CLOSE? TO BAD I DONT GET $1 FOR EACH POST I COULDA BOUGHT A 2 DOOR VERT LAC??


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 16 2007, 03:22 PM~7917372
> *HAHA YES  IM GETTING CLOSE? TO BAD I DONT GET  $1 FOR EACH POST I COULDA BOUGHT A 2 DOOR VERT LAC??
> *


but the flip side, thankfully the smileys are free, or you'd owe 50,000+? ha


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 16 2007, 04:29 PM~7917428
> *but the flip side, thankfully the smileys are free, or you'd owe 50,000+? ha
> *


id claim bankruptsy


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@May 15 2007, 10:03 PM~7913162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 16 2007, 04:17 PM~7917716
> *id claim bankruptsy
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 16 2007, 10:42 PM~7919820
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 17 2007, 09:31 AM~7922476
> *:biggrin:
> *


whatsup? hows that caddy doing


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 17 2007, 12:45 PM~7923312
> *whatsup? hows that caddy doing
> *


GOOD,I GOT A COMMERCIAL SHOOT ON THE WEEK END :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 17 2007, 10:48 AM~7923334
> *GOOD,I GOT A COMMERCIAL SHOOT ON THE WEEK END  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 I WANT TO SEE PICS HOMEBOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 17 2007, 01:48 PM~7923760
> *:0  :0 I WANT TO SEE PICS HOMEBOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


its saturday,i will take plenty of pics and post em up monday homie :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 17 2007, 10:48 AM~7923334
> *GOOD,I GOT A COMMERCIAL SHOOT ON THE WEEK END  :biggrin:
> *



BETTER NOT BE FOR THE NEW LINE OF STEROIDS FOKKER!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 17 2007, 11:48 AM~7923334
> *GOOD,I GOT A COMMERCIAL SHOOT ON THE WEEK END  :biggrin:
> *


thats cool....Canadian rapper? :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 17 2007, 02:00 PM~7923835
> *thats cool....Canadian rapper? :roflmao:
> *


NO ITS A COMMERCIAL BOZO !!!! AND I CAN GET YOURS IN A COMMERCIAL FOR PINK POLKADOT PANTIE HOSE COMMERCIAL FOKKER :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 17 2007, 01:05 PM~7923868
> *NO ITS A COMMERCIAL BOZO !!!! AND I CAN GET YOURS IN A COMMERCIAL FOR PINK POLKADOT PANTIE HOSE COMMERCIAL FOKKER :biggrin:
> *



hahahahha pantie hose...hahahaha that would be great :roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

i seen you mike...get on yahoo fucker...im bored at work damit


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 17 2007, 01:13 PM~7923910
> *i seen you mike...get on yahoo fucker...im bored at work damit
> *


 :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 17 2007, 04:03 PM~7924670
> *:angry:
> *


HAHA OWNED


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 17 2007, 03:29 PM~7924849
> *HAHA OWNED
> *


work owned


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 17 2007, 04:30 PM~7924854
> *work owned
> *


MORE LIKE FREINDOWNED


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 17 2007, 03:36 PM~7924918
> *MORE LIKE FREINDOWNED
> *


 :0 
 
:tears:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 17 2007, 03:30 PM~7924854
> *work owned
> *


im on now.........


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 17 2007, 04:58 PM~7925049
> *im on now.........
> *


WAHAHAHAHAHA RESCUE YO HO BAHAHAHAHA


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

This is the peice i was talkin about earlier. Kinda a pain in the ass, but how can i fix this? I don't see any type of rivet or snaps or anything.


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@May 17 2007, 03:46 PM~7925349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gets some strong adhesive


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@May 17 2007, 05:38 PM~7925739
> *gets some strong adhesive
> *


why would you glus it to the bumper when its not glued from the factory... :uh: 



i had an issue like that on my old lincoln on the bumper fillers....took a heat gun and it straightened out


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 17 2007, 07:57 PM~7926307
> *why would you glus it to the bumper when its not glued from the factory... :uh:
> i had an issue like that on my old lincoln on the bumper fillers....took a heat gun and it straightened out
> *


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 17 2007, 06:57 PM~7926307
> *why would you glus it to the bumper when its not glued from the factory... :uh:
> i had an issue like that on my old lincoln on the bumper fillers....took a heat gun and it straightened out
> *



i wouldnt listen to anyone who owned a lincoln


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+May 16 2007, 01:14 PM~7916031-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 17 2007, 04:57 PM~7926307
> *why would you glus it to the bumper when its not glued from the factory... :uh:
> i had an issue like that on my old lincoln on the bumper fillers....took a heat gun and it straightened out*


HE IS CORRECT :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@May 17 2007, 04:46 PM~7925349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 

yep, its a lemon!
dont trouble yourself over junk! 







ill be by later to pick it up cheep, have title ready :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 17 2007, 08:29 PM~7926572
> *:uh:
> 
> yep, its a lemon!
> ...


 :biggrin: HAHA YOU ARE SO RIGHT AFTER THAT HAPPENS YOU CANT DO ANYTHING ABOUT IT BUT SELL YOUR CAR :cheesy:


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 17 2007, 05:00 PM~7926327
> *
> *


Lookin' good


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@May 17 2007, 09:01 PM~7926765
> *Lookin' good
> *


THANX


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Lac of Respect, 509Rider

Wut up Roller! :wave:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@May 17 2007, 07:02 PM~7926770
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Lac of Respect, 509Rider
> 
> ...


What up


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 17 2007, 06:57 PM~7926307
> *why would you glus it to the bumper when its not glued from the factory... :uh:
> i had an issue like that on my old lincoln on the bumper fillers....took a heat gun and it straightened out
> *



Damn.....thanks for the tip! I'll give it a shot this weekend


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 17 2007, 07:00 PM~7926322
> *i wouldnt listen to anyone who owned a lincoln
> *


hahahaha good one....didnt you just say to me tonight that you wanted a lincoln....wtf is that about....you dam contradicting asswipe :roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@May 17 2007, 09:30 PM~7927272
> *Damn.....thanks for the tip!  I'll give it a shot this weekend
> *


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 17 2007, 10:11 PM~7927449
> *hahahaha good one....didnt you just say to me tonight that you wanted a lincoln....wtf is that about....you dam contradicting asswipe :roflmao:
> *


post whore


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by geezee916_@May 15 2007, 07:23 PM~7911898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

heres a pic of my 94 fleet around the corner from my dam house ... a friend took this pic...


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@May 18 2007, 07:59 AM~7929469
> *heres a pic of my 94 fleet around the corner from my dam house ... a friend took this pic...
> 
> 
> ...


busted


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@May 18 2007, 08:59 AM~7929469
> *heres a pic of my 94 fleet around the corner from my dam house ... a friend took this pic...
> 
> 
> ...


what did you do :0


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

New Updates.. thanks Mike for the lights

LEDS


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Are those the direct replacement LEDs?  :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@May 18 2007, 05:25 PM~7932935
> *Are those the direct replacement LEDs?   :0  :0  :thumbsup:
> *



yeah :biggrin: bitches were expensive,. Spend like $60 for 3 packs :angry: but oh well . they wont break lol


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 18 2007, 06:07 PM~7933169
> *:biggrin:
> *



post whore :biggrin:


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@May 18 2007, 06:09 PM~7933180
> *post whore  :biggrin:
> *


X59,469 :biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@May 18 2007, 06:23 PM~7933252
> *X59,469 :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

damn should of bought red bulbs :uh: prob looks the same??


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@May 18 2007, 07:59 AM~7929469
> *heres a pic of my 94 fleet around the corner from my dam house ... a friend took this pic...
> 
> 
> ...



FLEETWOOD BROUGHWNED :0


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 18 2007, 12:30 PM~7930282
> *what did you do :0
> *



thats the thing man... i wasnt doin a dam thing they where doin a "random check"


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@May 18 2007, 09:14 PM~7933814
> *thats the thing man... i wasnt doin a dam thing they where doin a "random check"
> *


 :angry: Damn, cops stopped me a few weeks ago. They gave me the old line, "we ran your plates and....." 

Damn rookies


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@May 6 2007, 08:14 PM~7846963
> *I FINALLY GOT MY 94 PAINTED WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK?
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

FOR THOSE THAT NEED IT HERES THE LINK TO GET CHEAP 1157 BULBS FROM EBAY....

http://item.express.ebay.com/_Car-Truck-Pa...cmdZExpressItem


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 18 2007, 09:02 PM~7934092
> *FOR THOSE THAT NEED IT HERES THE LINK TO GET CHEAP 1157 BULBS FROM EBAY....
> 
> http://item.express.ebay.com/_Car-Truck-Pa...cmdZExpressItem
> *


I KNOW THERE DISCONTINUED BUT WERE CAN I GET A PAIR OF EURO TAILLIGHTS FOR MY BIGBODY ??


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 18 2007, 11:04 PM~7934108
> *I KNOW THERE DISCONTINUED BUT WERE CAN I GET A PAIR OF EURO TAILLIGHTS FOR MY BIGBODY ??
> *


the OG euro or the new ones...if your talking the new ones pm True-S Mike and hell hook you up


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 18 2007, 09:11 PM~7934140
> *the OG euro or the new ones...if your talking the new ones pm True-S Mike and hell hook you up
> *


OG EURO !! TOP HALF WAS RED LOWER HALF WAS AMBER OR ORANGE .


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 18 2007, 11:46 PM~7934362
> *OG EURO !! TOP HALF WAS RED LOWER HALF WAS AMBER OR ORANGE .
> *


no clue there...good luck!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@May 11 2007, 07:29 PM~7885986
> *still a work in progress
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING FOR TAILLIGHTS LIKE THESE !!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 18 2007, 11:50 PM~7934395
> *LOOKING FOR TAILLIGHTS LIKE THESE !!
> *


ya those are nice...especially on that ride :cheesy:


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@May 18 2007, 09:30 PM~7934254
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: damn them tvs look tight homie!! and them custom inserts with leds man thats some creative custom shit right there!


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@May 18 2007, 09:56 PM~7934438
> *:biggrin: damn them tvs look tight homie!! and them custom inserts with leds man thats some creative custom shit right there!
> *



thanks homie.. True s-mike on here does the clear tail lights.. but the lED bulbs got them from the auto parts store.. expensive as hell but well worth it


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@May 18 2007, 09:58 PM~7934454
> *thanks homie.. True s-mike on here does the clear tail lights.. but the lED bulbs got them from the auto parts store.. expensive as hell but well worth it
> *


them mofos look brighter than hell!!  do them tail light inserts go on over the red plastic or does that get cut out?


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@May 18 2007, 10:00 PM~7934480
> *them mofos look brighter than hell!!   do them tail light inserts go on over the red plastic or does that get cut out?
> *



nope homie cuts em out and makes new clear ones... They arent expensive either.. His cool fast shipping too.. 


yeah i turned them all the way up i think hahah


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@May 19 2007, 12:13 AM~7934585
> *nope homie cuts em out and makes new clear ones...  They arent expensive either.. His cool fast shipping too..
> yeah i turned them all the way up i think hahah
> *


thanks man. im glad you like them, i was a little worried you wouldnt like the look next to the gold trim, but damn, looks great!!!! 

how hard of a job is it to pull the head rests and install the screans? im wanting to do that to mine but cant get the fuckin head rests out.


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 18 2007, 10:51 PM~7934806
> *thanks man. im glad you like them, i was a little worried you wouldnt like the look next to the gold trim, but damn, looks great!!!!
> 
> how hard of a job is it to pull the head rests and install the screans? im wanting to do that to mine but cant get the fuckin head rests out.
> *



they look good.. But the red lights blended in with the color lol


things ones stand out  :biggrin: 

Shit homie headrest just came out. Pull them up and they out lol.. not sure what kind of headrest u got... I didnt install the tvs on the headrest, my homie did.. i just did all the wiring.. sucks fucking azz. gotta hide and run wires all over lol ..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 18 2007, 11:51 PM~7934806
> *thanks man. im glad you like them, i was a little worried you wouldnt like the look next to the gold trim, but damn, looks great!!!!
> 
> how hard of a job is it to pull the head rests and install the screans? im wanting to do that to mine but cant get the fuckin head rests out.
> *


we might do some horse trading for some skirts / led lights since I cant find euros :angry:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

This is funny :biggrin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilKqmVdqMas .


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 19 2007, 06:09 AM~7935371
> *we might do some horse trading for some skirts / led lights since I cant find euros :angry:
> *


 :0 

give me some time to build a small stack of that green paper  i got an extra set of skirts on there way here.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@May 19 2007, 08:40 AM~7935658
> *This is funny  :biggrin:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilKqmVdqMas .
> *



how they do that?


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 18 2007, 08:24 PM~7933858
> *:nicoderm:
> *


I LIKE MY NEW PAINT JOB









BUT I MISS MY MURAL :tears: 









I KEPT THE ONE ON THE INSIDE OF THE TRUNK


----------



## BIGMAZ (Jul 16, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@May 19 2007, 05:58 PM~7937612
> *I LIKE MY NEW PAINT JOB
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 FUCKIN NICE HOMIE


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 19 2007, 08:00 PM~7938493
> *:0  :0  :0 FUCKIN NICE HOMIE
> *


THANKS HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@May 19 2007, 04:58 PM~7937612
> *I LIKE MY NEW PAINT JOB
> 
> 
> ...


NICE MURAL !!


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)




----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)




----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)




----------



## nickatina (Dec 31, 2006)

For the guys that run 14x7 what kind of modification do you do to the skirt to make them fit? (please post pics) I know you can shorten the rear end but I don't wanna do that! and runnin' 13's ain't an option (personal preference!)
Anyway a while bacc Ralph Fuentes ran an article in LRM about this same issue he wrote that "if you bought real genuine 14x7 daytons, or crowns only!!! That they would fit directly with NO MODIFICATION what so ever". My question is does anyone know if this is true? If so, (since this article was a while bacc), does it mean only old school daytons work? Or does it work with the new 2007 daytons too? 
Sorry for so many questions, any help would be greatly appreciated
Thanks


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nickatina_@May 20 2007, 10:21 AM~7940771
> *For the guys that run 14x7 what kind of modification do you do to the skirt to make them fit? (please post pics) I know you can shorten the rear end but I don't wanna do that! and runnin' 13's ain't an option (personal preference!)
> Anyway a while bacc Ralph Fuentes ran an article in LRM about this same issue he wrote that "if you bought real genuine 14x7 daytons, or crowns only!!! That they would fit directly with NO MODIFICATION what so ever". My question is does anyone know if this is true? If so, (since this article was a while bacc), does it mean only old school daytons work? Or does it work with the new 2007 daytons too?
> Sorry for so many questions, any help would be greatly appreciated
> ...


I HEARD THAT ALL DAYTON'S WOULD WORK. ALL I DID WAS CUT THE TABS OFF THE INSIDE OF THE SKHIRTS. PUSHED THE METAL ARM UP INTO THE TIRE WELL ALMOST TO A 90 DEGREE AND IT WORKED FOR ME WITH 14X7 OG WIRER WHEELS


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfe-all-day_@May 20 2007, 10:54 AM~7940904
> *I HEARD THAT ALL DAYTON'S WOULD WORK. ALL I DID WAS CUT THE TABS OFF THE INSIDE OF THE SKHIRTS. PUSHED THE METAL ARM UP INTO THE TIRE WELL ALMOST TO A 90 DEGREE AND IT WORKED FOR ME WITH 14X7 OG WIRER WHEELS
> *


SAME HERE WITH MY CHINA WHEELS! :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 20 2007, 09:43 AM~7940636
> *NICE MURAL !!
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS HOMIE!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfe-all-day_@May 20 2007, 12:54 PM~7940904
> *I HEARD THAT ALL DAYTON'S WOULD WORK. ALL I DID WAS CUT THE TABS OFF THE INSIDE OF THE SKHIRTS. PUSHED THE METAL ARM UP INTO THE TIRE WELL ALMOST TO A 90 DEGREE AND IT WORKED FOR ME WITH 14X7 OG WIRER WHEELS
> *


but how low do you sit?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@May 20 2007, 11:28 AM~7941035
> *SAME HERE WITH MY CHINA WHEELS! :biggrin:
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@May 19 2007, 05:58 PM~7937612
> *I LIKE MY NEW PAINT JOB
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 20 2007, 03:04 PM~7941876
> *but how low do you sit?
> *


CHECK OUT LOWLYFE.c.c. POST PAGE 228 THERES A PIC OF MY CADDY (GOLD :biggrin


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfe-all-day_@May 20 2007, 08:28 PM~7943130
> *CHECK OUT LOWLYFE.c.c. POST PAGE 228 THERES A PIC OF MY CADDY  (GOLD :biggrin
> *


post a pic here :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

we did a sony commercial shoot :biggrin: 













































here are some more pics of that sony commercial that we were involved in


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn that commercial shoot is loaded...


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

you need to post up the vid of that commercial when you get it Mayhem


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 21 2007, 11:15 AM~7946683
> *you need to post up the vid of that commercial when you get it Mayhem
> *


NO PROB,WHEN WE GET A COPY OF IT


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

WHAT WAS THE SHOOT FOR?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 21 2007, 10:26 AM~7946725
> *NO PROB,WHEN WE GET A COPY OF IT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC+May 21 2007, 12:40 PM~7947113-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@May 21 2007, 09:40 AM~7947113
> *WHAT WAS THE SHOOT FOR?
> *


FUCK I JUST SAW IT ON THE PREVIOUS PAGE! :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@May 21 2007, 12:45 PM~7947160
> *FUCK I JUST SAW IT ON THE PREVIOUS PAGE! :biggrin:
> *


WAHAHA I THINK U MAY NEED HEAVY DUTY GLASSES BAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

your car looks nice mayhem


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@May 21 2007, 03:24 PM~7948333
> *your car looks nice mayhem
> *


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@May 20 2007, 12:58 AM~7937612
> *I LIKE MY NEW PAINT JOB
> 
> 
> ...


 nice


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@May 21 2007, 01:01 PM~7948645
> *nice
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## WHUT IT DEW CADDY (Dec 11, 2006)

N E ONE SEEN THE NEW LAID MAGAZINE YET?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

no


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

if your ride got a continental kit can yall post pics please?



yall think this would look good on my car? I believe its a 13 inch..  


Who is the guy that sells all them booty kits on here? 




how is it install on the bigbody? any instructions would help.. thanks


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

heres mines but i think before u put it on get ur rim just to amtch ur other rims and re wrap it the color of ur top or paint it the color of your ride.then it will loo SICK


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 21 2007, 07:32 AM~7946478
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

:0


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 21 2007, 11:16 PM~7952072
> *:thumbsup:
> *


THANX BRO :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@May 21 2007, 10:13 PM~7952022
> *if your ride got a continental kit can yall post pics please?
> yall think this would look good on my car? I believe its a 13 inch..
> Who is the guy that sells all them booty kits on here?
> ...



talk to True S Mike...he knows all about those 5th wheel kits..he did the one on my caddy and one on his


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 22 2007, 10:50 AM~7955724
> *:biggrin:
> *


Why are there no brown people in any of the pictures you took of your commercial shoot :0 :scrutinize: :0 :scrutinize: I thought the mid-west was different! :biggrin: 

Was talking to Alfred last night and he was telling me how you guys up there are putting in alot of work and reppin Lux pretty good :thumbsup: keep it up


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@May 22 2007, 02:58 PM~7956528
> *Why are there no brown people in any of the pictures you took of your commercial shoot  :0  :scrutinize: :0  :scrutinize: I thought the mid-west was different! :biggrin:
> 
> Was talking to Alfred last night and he was telling me how you guys up there are putting in alot of work and reppin Lux pretty good  :thumbsup: keep it up
> *


do brown people migrate that far north :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@May 22 2007, 03:58 PM~7956528
> *Why are there no brown people in any of the pictures you took of your commercial shoot  :0  :scrutinize: :0  :scrutinize: I thought the mid-west was different! :biggrin:
> 
> Was talking to Alfred last night and he was telling me how you guys up there are putting in alot of work and reppin Lux pretty good  :thumbsup: keep it up
> *


WERE ON THE EAST COAST BRO,THERE WAS A MEXICAN ,A PHILIPINO THERE AT THE SHOOT :biggrin: AND YES WE ARE FUCKI N REPPIN IT HARD OUT HERE AND PUTTIN IN WORK.


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 22 2007, 03:11 PM~7956623
> *do brown people migrate that far north  :0
> *


:uh: :uh: :uh: one things is for sure we dont ride in pink cars


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@May 21 2007, 10:13 PM~7952022
> *if your ride got a continental kit can yall post pics please?
> yall think this would look good on my car? I believe its a 13 inch..
> Who is the guy that sells all them booty kits on here?
> ...


you may have to cut the bumper to get it to close all the way in and your gonna have to drill the holes on your bumper for the bolts


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@May 22 2007, 03:01 PM~7957322
> *you may have to cut the bumper to get it to close all the way in and your gonna have to drill the holes on your bumper for the bolts
> *


MY BUMPER GOT CUT AND IT BOLTED DIRECTLY WHERE THE BUMPER GUARDS GO.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@May 22 2007, 04:57 PM~7957294
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: one things is for sure we dont ride in pink cars
> *


 :0


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

damn sounds like a lot of work



Does the latch works when u put in the wire wheel in? folds open? thanks


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@May 22 2007, 05:25 PM~7957522
> *damn sounds like a lot of work
> Does the latch works when u put in the wire wheel in? folds open?  thanks
> *


yes. most work you need to do is to the bottom peice ( bucket ) cut it o it flows with your bumper. i HATE seeing 5th wheels just hangin off the back of these cars!!!!!!!!! see them in magazines alot like that, WTF????????? cut it to set flush with your bumper. 
yes you need to knotch the bumper
yes latch works ( not where its at now though )
yes its worth the work


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

thanks for the info.. Might as well save up and order one like yours over the winter


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

SOLD


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood+May 22 2007, 01:11 PM~7956623-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
WAY different than here in Nor Cal.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 22 2007, 05:05 PM~7958120
> *
> 
> 
> ...




daaaayuummm love that sliding ragtop


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@May 22 2007, 05:01 PM~7958096
> *For sale or trade..  Or for a gold house grill
> 
> 
> ...


what happened to much work for u ?


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

i need a matching rim and a 14" rim..  Im gonna pass it on toa club member


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 22 2007, 05:05 PM~7958120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT ASS RIDE, IS IT YOURS? :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 22 2007, 06:05 PM~7958120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that car has changed since it was featured in LRM back in the day


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@May 22 2007, 06:01 PM~7958096
> *For sale or trade..  Or for a gold house grill
> 
> 
> ...


pm me homie with the price i want it


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

Sold it sorry


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@May 22 2007, 10:02 PM~7960300
> *Sold it sorry
> 
> 
> ...


fawwwwwwwk


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@May 22 2007, 05:57 PM~7957294
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: one things is for sure we dont ride in pink cars
> *


ZIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIG !!! BAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by area651rider_@May 20 2007, 10:46 AM~7940647
> *
> http://[/b][/quote]
> 
> I LIKE THAT 2 TONE SUBTLE PAINT, THROW SOME EXTENDED SKIRTS ON THAT!*


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 23 2007, 02:33 PM~7963194
> *I LIKE THAT 2 TONE SUBTLE PAINT, THROW SOME EXTENDED SKIRTS ON THAT!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 23 2007, 12:36 PM~7963214
> *:uh:
> *


GET ON SOME D'Z AND YOU CAN HAVE SOME TOO :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 23 2007, 02:38 PM~7963228
> *GET ON SOME D'Z AND YOU CAN HAVE SOME TOO  :0  :biggrin:
> *


FUCK THAT SHIT ,KEEP YO DZ FOKKER


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 23 2007, 01:38 PM~7963228
> *GET ON SOME D'Z AND YOU CAN HAVE SOME TOO  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 ?????/ thought they cleared with chinas?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 23 2007, 12:56 PM~7963340
> *?????/ thought they cleared with chinas?
> *


14x6 chinas not 14x7


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 23 2007, 12:45 PM~7963263
> *FUCK THAT SHIT ,KEEP YO DZ FOKKER
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

chinowned


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 23 2007, 02:56 PM~7963803
> *14x6 chinas not 14x7
> *


so since i have 14x6 chinas on the rear will your skirts allow me to sit all the way down and drive without rubbing the hell out of my tires?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 23 2007, 03:13 PM~7963919
> *so since i have 14x6 chinas on the rear will your skirts allow me to sit all the way down and drive without rubbing the hell out of my tires?
> *


buy them, attach them, then call me............... :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 23 2007, 04:49 PM~7964754
> *buy them, attach them, then call me...............  :biggrin:
> *



:angry:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 23 2007, 01:49 PM~7964754
> *buy them, attach them, then call me...............  :biggrin:
> *


nice marketing strategy :roflmao:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@May 23 2007, 07:57 PM~7965849
> *nice marketing strategy  :roflmao:
> *


no, i dont make them. i want him to try them out before me. i already lost $225 on jagsters cause they didnt clear, i know skim is a stand up guy but if they dont clear, then im out again even if skim bought them back ( not saying he would offer ) i'd still be out shipping, time, and just flat out mad gag nab it  :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 23 2007, 03:49 PM~7964754
> *buy them, attach them, then call me...............  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 23 2007, 03:07 PM~7963872
> *chinowned
> *


"I.C.C...HURTING FEELINGS LIKE SOMEBODY BITCH SLAPPED YOUR MOMMA"


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 23 2007, 05:25 PM~7966025
> *no, i dont make them. i want him to try them out before me. i already lost $225 on jagsters cause they didnt clear, i know skim is a stand up guy but if they dont clear, then im out again even if skim bought them back ( not saying he would offer ) i'd still be out shipping, time, and just flat out mad gag nab it    :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: oh ok


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

ttmft


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 23 2007, 08:25 PM~7966025
> *no, i dont make them. i want him to try them out before me. i already lost $225 on jagsters cause they didnt clear, i know skim is a stand up guy but if they dont clear, then im out again even if skim bought them back ( not saying he would offer ) i'd still be out shipping, time, and just flat out mad gag nab it    :biggrin:
> *



but id rather you buy them first then tell me about them because then i can laugh and say thats why i didnt buy them first :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 24 2007, 10:43 AM~7969078
> *but id rather you buy them first then tell me about them because then i can laugh and say thats why i didnt buy them first :roflmao:
> *


HAHA U A BASTARD


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 23 2007, 03:13 PM~7963919
> *so since i have 14x6 chinas on the rear will your skirts allow me to sit all the way down and drive without rubbing the hell out of my tires?
> *



FI we are talkign about the extended skirts... first they dont make your tires not rub. You have to use 14x6 chinas or 14x7's D's or shorten your axle using a caprice axle etc. Now trim your levers and plastic tips on the skirts. I got mine to not rub and i didnt have to hammer out the fender like some people do :uh: Then once you accomplish this then get extended skirts.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 24 2007, 12:16 PM~7969995
> *FI we are talkign about the extended skirts... first they dont make your tires not rub. You have to use 14x6 chinas or 14x7's D's or shorten your axle using a caprice axle etc. Now trim your levers and plastic tips on the skirts. I got mine to not rub and i didnt have to hammer out the fender like some people do  :uh:  Then once you accomplish this then get extended skirts.
> *


 all that is done, 14x6 chinas in the rear of that car. i bought jagster extended skirts with a garuntee they would clear, i couldnt even attach them to my car they were ON the tire. 

i know skim says they will clear ( so did joel ) but i have yet to see it myself. do you have pics showing these skirts with your 14x6 on? what size of tires are on your 14x6's? 

i have an extra set of skirt ready to be extended, i dont wanna be assed out again. and he knows ( sexy fleetwood or w/e ) what bullshit i went threw and how much i lost reselling those skirts ( cheeper price then skims ) 

the ONLY set i know to clear 14x6 is marios and i see other skirts that are flared just a bit, but i dont know who makes them.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta+May 24 2007, 12:16 PM~7969995-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^
what he said :cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 24 2007, 09:54 AM~7969143
> *HAHA U  A BASTARD
> *



hahaha :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 24 2007, 01:11 PM~7970348
> *all that is done, 14x6 chinas in the rear of that car. i bought jagster extended skirts with a garuntee they would clear, i couldnt even attach them to my car they were ON the tire.
> 
> i know skim says they will clear ( so did joel ) but i have yet to see it myself. do you have pics showing these skirts with your 14x6 on? what size of tires are on your 14x6's?
> ...


Skims are 14x6's... and he has pics of them clearing. Whenever I decide to put on my wires I'll take pics but i wouldnt hold my breath. I guess i dont see why extended would hit due ot the geometry of the skirt and tire. If the extended skirt hits then its hitting the whole skirt (the original). Now if they are cutting off the factory lip and then putting the extension in I can see that hitting. The factory lip gives 1/2" or so.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 24 2007, 02:54 PM~7971030
> *Skims are 14x6's... and he has pics of them clearing.  Whenever I decide to put on my wires I'll take pics but i wouldnt hold my breath. I guess i dont see why extended would hit due ot the geometry of the skirt and tire. If the extended skirt hits then its hitting the whole skirt (the original). Now if they are cutting off the factory lip and then putting the extension in I can see that hitting. The factory lip gives 1/2" or so.
> 
> 
> ...



what size tire are you planning on running? im running 175/70s on my 14x6s

put your wires on and take a pic :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 24 2007, 04:06 PM~7971095
> *what size tire are you planning on running? im running 175/70s on my 14x6s
> 
> put your wires on and take a pic :biggrin:
> *


HES 2 LAZY?HE SAID DONT HOLD YO BREFF NIKKA?


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 24 2007, 03:08 PM~7971109
> *HES 2 LAZY?HE SAID DONT HOLD YO BREFF NIKKA?
> *



My wires on the Astro :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

ill go out tonight and with a strand of tape from one side of the skirt to the other - i will show why extending the skirts can / will hit the tire. i no longer have pics of my old extended skirts i got from jagster or i'd just post those. tires set straight up and down where the skirts bow in at the bottom........ i could of sworn skims rear rims were 14x7 or 6 daytons??????? hmmmmm.

skim, are your rear rims daytons or china 6's???????? and do you have any pics of your work on other peoples cars' with china 14x6's to clear all the doughts? i want them bad- but like i said, i lost $$$ on the last set from jagster.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 24 2007, 04:26 PM~7971628
> *ill go out tonight and with a strand of tape from one side of the skirt to the other - i will show why extending the skirts can / will hit the tire. i no longer have pics of my old extended skirts i got from jagster or i'd just post those.  tires set straight up and down where the skirts bow in at the bottom........  i could of sworn skims rear rims were 14x7 or 6 daytons??????? hmmmmm.
> 
> skim, are your rear rims daytons or china 6's???????? and do you have any pics of your work on other peoples cars' with china 14x6's to clear all the doughts?  i want them bad- but like i said, i lost $$$ on the last set from jagster.
> *



same here i want some to but dont want to lose money


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

Can't you just shorten your rear end about an inch on either side and solve the problem for good? That's what I plan to do with mine.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@May 24 2007, 07:24 PM~7972652
> *Can't you just shorten your rear end about an inch on either side and solve the problem for good?  That's what I plan to do with mine.
> *


locally it would be cheeper for me to buy daytons then to shorten the rear end. and yes its possible.


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 24 2007, 03:40 PM~7972097
> *same here i want some to but dont want to lose money
> *


MINE ARE COOL. THEY GET THE WHITE WALL DIRTY WHEN I ROLL DROPPED ALL THE WAY DOWN IN THE BACK, THATS ABOUT IT. :dunno:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

clear tails, only set i have ready to be installed ( no cored, no wait )

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MESE:IT&ih=002


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@May 24 2007, 10:01 PM~7973617
> *MINE ARE COOL. THEY GET THE WHITE WALL DIRTY WHEN I ROLL DROPPED ALL THE WAY DOWN IN THE BACK, THATS ABOUT IT. :dunno:
> *


depends on how low you sit...also on tire size....my whites get bigger like you get from a 3 wheel


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@May 23 2007, 02:46 PM~7964733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this not the big bodie thats all blue ????????/ if it is can somebody please post pics of it all blue??????????????????/


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@May 24 2007, 08:01 PM~7973617
> *MINE ARE COOL. THEY GET THE WHITE WALL DIRTY WHEN I ROLL DROPPED ALL THE WAY DOWN IN THE BACK, THATS ABOUT IT. :dunno:
> *


save all that trouble and just work that rear panel just a lil and push it out know several guys that did that and have no rub now wats cheapier and easier bottle jack and piece of board or buy some daytons and shorten rearend??????????????????????


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 24 2007, 01:13 PM~7971150
> *My wires on the Astro  :biggrin:
> *


I think those rims will suit the astro better switch em up........ :biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## WHUT IT DEW CADDY (Dec 11, 2006)

I FINALLY GOT IT TODAY
















:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jan 22 2007, 07:11 PM~7057755
> *just the beginning  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WILL BE IN THE PAINT SHOP THIS MONTH :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfe-all-day_@May 25 2007, 02:12 PM~7975950
> *WILL BE IN THE PAINT SHOP THIS MONTH :biggrin:
> *


 :0 more pics please


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WHUT IT DEW CADDY_@May 24 2007, 11:14 PM~7974264
> *I FINALLY GOT IT TODAY
> 
> 
> ...



nice! congrats!


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@May 25 2007, 06:23 AM~7975999
> *:0  more pics please
> *


WILL POST MORE PICS WHEN IT'S OUT OF THE PAINT SHOP. CHECK OUT THE LOWLYFE POST PAGE 16. THERES MORE PICS THERE


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

Ok SO something is acting funny with the electrical.. the circuit breaker keeps getting hot and blowing.. also same as the fuse . its a 30A for both. Its this code on the fuse and circuit breaker. "RAP PWR" 30A.... back window wont work and wires get hot and starting smoking... It also controls all my windows... I need help on whats going wrong.. thanks


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 23 2007, 07:25 PM~7966025
> *no, i dont make them. i want him to try them out before me. i already lost $225 on jagsters cause they didnt clear, i know skim is a stand up guy but if they dont clear, then im out again even if skim bought them back ( not saying he would offer ) i'd still be out shipping, time, and just flat out mad gag nab it    :biggrin:
> *


 I told you I have a test skirt I would send you before hand that way you could see for yourself :0 :biggrin: Plus I got 2 sets already wrapped to go so if anybody is interested hit me up.


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@May 25 2007, 01:59 PM~7978537
> *Ok SO something is acting funny with the electrical.. the circuit breaker keeps getting hot and blowing.. also same as the fuse .  its a 30A for both.  Its this code on the fuse and circuit breaker.  "RAP PWR" 30A....  back window wont work and wires get hot and starting smoking... It also controls all my windows...  I need help on whats going wrong.. thanks
> *


Could be all kinds of thins. A short-to-ground, a loose ground, an open in the field coil of the window motors. Get a multimeter and chase some wires. :biggrin:


----------



## WHUT IT DEW CADDY (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 25 2007, 08:25 AM~7976330
> *nice! congrats!
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 24 2007, 10:16 AM~7969995
> *FI we are talkign about the extended skirts... first they dont make your tires not rub. You have to use 14x6 chinas or 14x7's D's or shorten your axle using a caprice axle etc. Now trim your levers and plastic tips on the skirts. I got mine to not rub and i didnt have to hammer out the fender like some people do  :uh:  Then once you accomplish this then get extended skirts.
> *


Anybody know if the caprice rear end is shorter? I know it has the disk brakes but will it clear 13 x 7s without being modified?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@May 25 2007, 06:38 PM~7979651
> *Anybody know if the caprice rear end is shorter? I know it has the disk brakes but will it clear 13 x 7s without being modified?
> *



DirtySanchez has a cop car caprice disk brake rear end in his glasshouse so he could clear skirts so I would say yes they will work with 13s


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 25 2007, 05:49 PM~7979161
> *I told you I have a test skirt I would send you before hand that way you could see for yourself  :0  :biggrin: Plus I got 2 sets already wrapped to go so if anybody is interested hit me up.
> *


willing to send me the test skirt? mike will vouch for me :biggrin: cause if they clear ill be buying a set and i know mike will ....let me know


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 25 2007, 05:49 PM~7979161
> *I told you I have a test skirt I would send you before hand that way you could see for yourself  :0  :biggrin: Plus I got 2 sets already wrapped to go so if anybody is interested hit me up.
> *



i pmed you askin to send it and you were all out  then i went broke  x2


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

what size speakers will fit in the doors of 93-96 fleetwoods?front and back?


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@May 25 2007, 08:52 PM~7980754
> *what size speakers will fit in the doors of 93-96 fleetwoods?front and back?
> *


STOCK FOR THE FRONT ARE 5 1/4'S


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

how do u take the shocks off the hood cuz i got new ones so i need to take the old ones off and im not sure on how to because i dont want to break something


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Selling my lac this weekend, took the last few pics.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 26 2007, 03:21 PM~7984364
> *Selling my lac this weekend, took the last few pics.
> 
> 
> ...


*DAMN WHY ???????????????*


----------



## WHUT IT DEW CADDY (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 26 2007, 04:21 PM~7984364
> *Selling my lac this weekend, took the last few pics.
> 
> 
> ...


how much?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

DID YOU SHOW HIM THE PARTIAL WRAP? :0 :0 :0 














J/K HOMIE :biggrin: YOU GONNA FINISH THE 59 NOW OR WHAT? :0


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@May 26 2007, 05:15 PM~7984555
> *DAMN WHY ???????????????
> *


Ready for something new.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WHUT IT DEW CADDY_@May 26 2007, 05:17 PM~7984560
> *how much?
> *


15gs


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 26 2007, 07:08 PM~7985007
> *DID YOU SHOW HIM THE PARTIAL WRAP? :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


WTF is that shit :barf: 
Selling the 59 also on monday, gonna start over fresh with a nice og ??????


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 26 2007, 07:08 PM~7985293
> *15gs
> *


\

:0 :0 :0 nice.. sell mine for that much :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Got my new skirts on my daily oh and new tires.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

I was just test fitting them thats why there is no trim on them yet.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

looks good 509, good luck on the sale, love that color.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 26 2007, 11:10 PM~7986056
> *looks good 509, good luck on the sale, love that color.
> *


Drive over here and stripe my black one. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 26 2007, 08:36 PM~7985420
> *I was just test fitting them thats why there is no trim on them yet.
> 
> 
> ...



OOH THEM SKIRTS LOOK HARD ON THERE. TELL TRUE S MIKE WHERE YOU GOT THEM SO THAT FOOL WILL BELIEVE ME! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 27 2007, 10:22 AM~7987227
> *OOH THEM SKIRTS LOOK HARD ON THERE. TELL TRUE S MIKE WHERE YOU GOT THEM SO THAT FOOL WILL BELIEVE ME! :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


those are daytons fool! 

send me a test fitter and then put my ass on a payment program. i got a core set out in my garage collecting dust


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 27 2007, 11:46 AM~7987452
> *those are daytons fool!
> 
> send me a test fitter and then put my ass on a payment program. i got a core set out in my garage collecting dust
> *


what he said lol


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Any body need a complete rolling chasis('94 Big body)? For sale $1000.00 OBO,will ship at your expense!Pm if interested! I stay in San Fernando,CA "818"


----------



## BRINCAS YOU (Jan 18, 2007)

TTT


----------



## WHUT IT DEW CADDY (Dec 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

i put in some 6x9s and im putting in 5.25's in the front doors,it looks to me like some 5.25's will fit in the rear doors?? :0 has anybody put speakers in the rear doors,93-96 fleetwoods??? :0


----------



## BRINCAS YOU (Jan 18, 2007)

THEY SELL KITS THAT FIT THEM
IN YOUR DOOR AT STEREO SHOPS
OR BEST BUY


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@May 28 2007, 01:11 PM~7992291
> *i put in some 6x9s and im putting in 5.25's in the front doors,it looks to me like some 5.25's will fit in the rear doors?? :0 has anybody put speakers in the rear doors,93-96 fleetwoods??? :0
> *


i have custom pods for the rear doors.... i will post pics when they are fully done..


----------



## BRINCAS YOU (Jan 18, 2007)

TTT


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@May 28 2007, 01:43 PM~7993484
> *i have custom pods for the rear doors.... i will post pics when they are fully done..
> *


 :0 sweet! i was just gonna cut holes and screw in some 5.25's :biggrin:


----------



## WHUT IT DEW CADDY (Dec 11, 2006)

OLD PIC THOUGHT ID POST IT


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

what size cylinder can i run in the back with out worrying or modefying anything ? i want a bigger lock up.. getting re-enforcements within the next 2 weeks and extended a-arms.. 1" cool?


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 28 2007, 05:27 PM~7992037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@May 29 2007, 08:32 AM~7997676
> *what size cylinder can i run in the back with out worrying or modefying anything ? i want a bigger lock up..  getting re-enforcements within the next 2 weeks and extended a-arms.. 1" cool?
> *


X2


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@May 28 2007, 11:32 PM~7997676
> *what size cylinder can i run in the back with out worrying or modefying anything ? i want a bigger lock up..  getting re-enforcements within the next 2 weeks and extended a-arms.. 1" cool?
> *


16's :0


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@May 25 2007, 08:38 PM~7979651
> *Anybody know if the caprice rear end is shorter? I know it has the disk brakes but will it clear 13 x 7s without being modified?
> *


Regular Caprice axles had drum brakes. Only the 9C1 and the Impala SS had the disc brakes. The Caprice rearend with drum brakes is the same as the Fleetwood, and the disc brake version is slightly WIDER.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

anyone ever had the rear end shortend? im thinking about having that done this winter...how much did it run and did it help clear 14x7 chinas?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg+May 29 2007, 03:57 AM~7997970-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


14x6 look just as good fuck shortening it im fine and do mad tricks with my ride :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 29 2007, 09:31 AM~7998774
> *anyone ever had the rear end shortend? im thinking about having that done this winter...how much did it run and did it help clear 14x7 chinas?
> *


wanted ebtween 7-900 to shortin it. once shortened, forget 3 wheeling. and for that price, just as well scoop up some used D's


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 29 2007, 11:10 AM~7998990
> *wanted ebtween 7-900 to shortin it. once shortened, forget 3 wheeling. and for that price, just as well scoop up some used D's
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 29 2007, 10:10 AM~7998990
> *wanted ebtween 7-900 to shortin it. once shortened, forget 3 wheeling. and for that price, just as well scoop up some used D's
> *



i was thinking if i ever did i would have it chromed while it was out of the car....it was just an option...figured it would be cheaper than buying dam 1800 wires lol.....

how come your always on here but never on yahoo when im at work...jerk


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 29 2007, 12:24 PM~7999383
> *i was thinking if i ever did i would have it chromed while it was out of the car....it was just an option...figured it would be cheaper than buying dam 1800 wires lol.....
> 
> how come your always on here but never on yahoo when im at work...jerk*


oh thats cute and queer :uh:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 29 2007, 12:04 PM~7999602
> *oh thats cute and queer :uh:
> *


he needs someones hand to hold during the day, just so happens he knows my yahoo screan name :uh: 














:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 29 2007, 11:24 AM~7999383
> *i was thinking if i ever did i would have it chromed while it was out of the car....it was just an option...figured it would be cheaper than buying dam 1800 wires lol.....
> 
> how come your always on here but never on yahoo when im at work...jerk
> *


used = $750-$900 and sometimes that price includes tires


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 29 2007, 02:01 PM~7999921
> *he needs someones hand to hold during the day, just so happens he knows my yahoo screan name  :uh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU GOTTA WATCH OUT ,YOU KNOW HE DRIVES A PINK CADDY... :uh:


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2007)

WILL THE MIRRORS OFF A 96 FIT A 93 OR DO YOU HAVE TO CHANGE THE DOOR


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfe-all-day_@May 29 2007, 05:07 PM~8001123
> *WILL THE MIRRORS OFF A 96 FIT A 93 OR DO YOU HAVE TO CHANGE THE DOOR
> *


CHANGE DOOR ,AND I HEARD YOU CAN SCREW THEM IN????


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 29 2007, 01:11 PM~7999994
> *YOU GOTTA WATCH OUT ,YOU KNOW HE DRIVES A PINK CADDY... :uh:
> *


he painted the caddy pink when he owened it :0


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 29 2007, 08:30 PM~8002831
> *he painted the caddy pink when he owened it  :0
> *


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

how did yall secure your battery? ive broke 2 already from bouncing.engine battery. Pic will help. thank you


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## BRINCAS YOU (Jan 18, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@May 29 2007, 07:42 PM~8003531
> *how did yall secure your battery? ive broke 2 already from bouncing.engine battery. Pic will help. thank you
> *


Sounds like you need some new coils up front


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@May 29 2007, 10:57 PM~8005058
> *Sounds like you need some new coils up front
> *


those are getting replace when i do the re-enforcements next week.... but i mean my battery just sits there


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@May 30 2007, 12:01 AM~8005078
> *those are getting replace when i do the re-enforcements next week.... but i mean my battery just sits there
> *


Never had a prob with mine and it gets up pretty good.


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 29 2007, 11:05 PM~8005100
> *Never had a prob with mine and it gets up pretty good.
> *



does ur battery just sits on the tray? its not like tide down?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@May 30 2007, 12:06 AM~8005113
> *does ur battery just sits on the tray? its not like tide down?
> *


It has the plastic clamp at the bottom of the battery, its a factory clamp holds real good, what kind do you have?


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 29 2007, 11:14 PM~8005168
> *It has the plastic clamp at the bottom of the battery, its a factory clamp holds real good, what kind do you have?
> *



it aint got shit.. i need to go buy a battery hold down lol just sits on the tray


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@May 30 2007, 12:24 AM~8005225
> *it aint got shit.. i need to go buy a battery hold down lol just sits on the tray
> *


Just go to a junk yard lots of 80 90s gm have the same clamp, I know for a fact one off of a s-10 or a blazer will work cause I got one for my other bigbody from a blazer and it fit perfect.


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 29 2007, 11:36 PM~8005296
> *Just go to a junk yard lots of 80 90s gm have the same clamp, I know for a fact one off of a s-10 or a blazer will work cause I got one for my other bigbody from a blazer and it fit perfect.
> *


pic? is it hold from the top?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@May 30 2007, 12:38 AM~8005304
> *pic?  is it hold from the top?
> *


Hold on a minute.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Its just a piece of plastic with a bolt through it, make sure you have the right battery that has the lip on the bottom so it can clap it.


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

ok thanks,, my slow azz will figure it out hhaha


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@May 30 2007, 12:48 AM~8005333
> *ok thanks,, my slow azz will figure it out hhaha
> *


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike+May 29 2007, 11:10 AM~7998990-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a clamp on the tray that holds the battery in place. Use a socket and an extension to tighten it against the battery. There is no tie down that goes over the battery. :0


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

WHAT







S UP


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

that is a BADASS caddy....very clean...nice work....dam thats badass
:worship:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 30 2007, 10:59 AM~8007225
> *that is a BADASS caddy....very clean...nice work....dam thats badass
> :worship:
> *


THANXS


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@May 30 2007, 11:12 AM~8006998
> *got the fleetwood for sale cabrones $6500.00 takes it
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@May 30 2007, 08:45 AM~8006851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice cadillac....you guys keep the quality standards high like they should be, keep it up :thumbsup: 

Can you post up pictures of your setup when you get a chance. Thanks


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfe-all-day_@May 29 2007, 02:07 PM~8001123
> *WILL THE MIRRORS OFF A 96 FIT A 93 OR DO YOU HAVE TO CHANGE THE DOOR
> *



my mirrors were updated without new doors

before











after


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by area651rider_@May 30 2007, 02:50 PM~8009811
> *my mirrors were updated without new doors
> 
> before
> ...


how hard was it to do?? im plannin on doing them next week if i get the mirrors in time


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 30 2007, 03:53 PM~8009843
> *how hard was it to do?? im plannin on doing them next week if i get the mirrors in time
> *



:dunno: :dunno: my painter did them


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 30 2007, 03:53 PM~8009843
> *how hard was it to do?? im plannin on doing them next week if i get the mirrors in time
> *


You repainting the whole car? This the one you just picked up right? Were you able to get ahold of everything you needed and did you end up getting anything from Cads Only?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

how do u take that air cleaner plastic type thing off th 93 fleetwoods??


----------



## cadillacstyle1 (Feb 26, 2007)

CADILLAC STYLE


----------



## ucechevy1965 (Oct 30, 2005)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

ttmft


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

http://www.slide.com/r/_nCTe_E-2D8mNxmqV0F...lt_embedded_url


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@May 30 2007, 04:47 PM~8010574
> *You repainting the whole car? This the one you just picked up right? Were you able to get ahold of everything you needed and did you end up getting anything from Cads Only?
> *


yea it should be hittin the paint shop soon then to coasts  

haha i got everything i neded by pure luck man.. cads only didnt really help. as i was about to say fuck it and put a manuel fan on there i came accross a homie parting out a 93. had everything i need except that damn trunk bracket thing.. but hey atleast i can get it smogged now and insure it.. :biggrin: 

thanks again bro for your help


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 31 2007, 06:54 AM~8014140
> *http://www.slide.com/r/_nCTe_E-2D8mNxmqV0F...lt_embedded_url
> *


post the video u mook


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 31 2007, 11:45 AM~8014440
> *post the video u mook
> *


WE JUST FILMED IT YA DOPEY BASTARD ,THEY WILL SEND US THE FINISHED PRODUCT FUCK BAG?


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 31 2007, 08:04 AM~8014557
> *WE JUST FILMED IT YA DOPEY BASTARD ,THEY WILL SEND US THE FINISHED PRODUCT FUCK BAG?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
 :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 31 2007, 12:18 PM~8014641
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :thumbsup:
> *


as soon as we get a dvd of it i will post it up :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

THE FAMILY IS COMING OUT WITH ONE TOO............ :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

What's with all the questions??? Is this the tech section or *Post Your Rides*?

I'd rather have herpes hoez touch my ride. :tongue:










Badass94Cad (2:54:05 PM): man, idk what's worse...the crater face or the helmet head!
T (2:55:30 PM): shes dressed as Peter Pan!!!
s (2:56:07 PM): I like the chick in the back, aside from the dumb hair
s (2:56:08 PM): whatever
s (2:56:10 PM): find out who she is 
s (2:56:12 PM): send her over here
s (2:56:14 PM): SPLAT
T (3:00:06 PM): lmao
T (3:00:16 PM): she wasnt bad looking... just looked like she was from the 80's
Badass94Cad (3:01:42 PM): LOL
Badass94Cad (3:03:35 PM): the 1 bitch looks like Ziggy Stardust, and the other looks like she fell in a pool full of rakes
s (3:04:05 PM): HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
s (3:04:09 PM): goalie for a dart team 
s (3:04:13 PM): ziggy is hot otherwise. 
Badass94Cad (3:06:41 PM): oh man
T (3:06:43 PM): lmao
:0


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 31 2007, 08:40 AM~8014417
> *yea it should be hittin the paint shop soon then to coasts
> 
> haha i got everything i neded by pure luck man.. cads only didnt really help. as i was about to say fuck it and put a manuel fan on there i came accross a homie parting out a 93. had everything i need except that damn trunk bracket thing.. but hey atleast i can get it smogged now and insure it.. :biggrin:
> ...


 :0 :0 Paint then COAST :0 :0 

Have you seen the thread for the chrome plate that covers the spot where 95-96 mirrors would be...looks cleaner than the grey plastic that is currently in that spot. Only of use if you dont update the mirrors.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

bwarfffffffffffffffffff


----------



## SickBoy (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucechevy1965_@May 31 2007, 09:20 AM~8013319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@May 31 2007, 11:30 AM~8015504
> *THE FAMILY IS COMING OUT WITH ONE TOO............ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
DAMN I WONDER WERE YOU GOT THAT FROM :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@May 31 2007, 05:36 PM~8017024
> *:0
> DAMN I WONDER WERE YOU GOT THAT FROM  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 31 2007, 03:03 PM~8017194
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@May 31 2007, 06:04 PM~8017200
> *:biggrin:
> *


you bastard!!! :cheesy:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@May 31 2007, 02:36 PM~8017024
> *:0
> DAMN I WONDER WERE YOU GOT THAT FROM  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 93FLEETfrm561 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucechevy1965_@May 31 2007, 04:20 AM~8013319
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WOW! :thumbsup:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 31 2007, 03:22 PM~8017328
> *you bastard!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@May 31 2007, 06:53 PM~8017551
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 31 2007, 04:01 PM~8017606
> *:cheesy:
> *


I STILL HAVE 2 MORE :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@May 31 2007, 07:04 PM~8017634
> *I STILL HAVE 2 MORE  :biggrin:
> *


pics


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 31 2007, 04:26 PM~8017716
> *pics
> *


 :0 
:no:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@May 31 2007, 07:36 PM~8017750
> *:0
> :no:
> *


you filthy ass muncher


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 31 2007, 10:54 AM~8014140
> *http://www.slide.com/r/_nCTe_E-2D8mNxmqV0F...lt_embedded_url
> *


----------



## ucechevy1965 (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SickBoy_@May 31 2007, 01:57 PM~8016733
> *Looks good  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks uce


----------



## ucechevy1965 (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93FLEETfrm561_@May 31 2007, 03:41 PM~8017464
> *WOW!  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 30 2007, 09:48 PM~8012384
> *how do u take that air cleaner plastic type thing off th 93 fleetwoods??
> *


please help me


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 31 2007, 08:35 PM~8018099
> *please help me
> *


I JUST PULLED IT OF WITH FORCE :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 31 2007, 05:40 PM~8018137
> *I JUST PULLED IT OF WITH FORCE :biggrin:
> *


OK STEROID MAN ....
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@May 31 2007, 08:45 PM~8018165
> *OK STEROID MAN ....
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 YOU FOKKER ,I WASNT ON STEROIDS WHEN I DID THAT :biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

:0


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 31 2007, 05:49 PM~8018188
> *:0 YOU FOKKER ,I WASNT ON STEROIDS WHEN I DID THAT  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 JUST MESSING WITH YOU BRO
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@May 31 2007, 08:51 PM~8018208
> *:0 JUST MESSING WITH YOU BRO
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ME 2 FOKKER,DONT U HAVE A LUXURY ASS SNATCH TO MUNCH ONAHAHAHAHAHA :0


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

getting my shit re-enforce this weekend and a-arms extended :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@May 31 2007, 12:09 PM~8016317
> * :0  :0 Paint then COAST  :0  :0
> 
> Have you seen the thread for the chrome plate that covers the spot where 95-96 mirrors would be...looks cleaner than the grey plastic that is currently in that spot. Only of use if you dont update the mirrors.
> *


yea i saw them. those are my secound choice


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 31 2007, 05:58 PM~8018240
> *ME 2 FOKKER,DONT U HAVE A LUXURY ASS SNATCH TO MUNCH ONAHAHAHAHAHA :0
> *


 :0 
OH YOU DIRTY FUCKER THAT WAS A LOW BLOW :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 31 2007, 05:40 PM~8018137
> *I JUST PULLED IT OF WITH FORCE :biggrin:
> *


really? and iit went back on


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER+May 31 2007, 10:32 PM~8018908-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 31 2007, 06:58 PM~8018240
> *ME 2 FOKKER,DONT U HAVE A LUXURY ASS SNATCH TO MUNCH ONAHAHAHAHAHA :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Thats fucked up.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

:uh: well then how would u do it no 1 knows


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 31 2007, 08:09 PM~8019204
> *:uh: well then how would u do it no 1 knows
> *


POST A PIC OF WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT , & I'LL TRY TO HELP YOU .


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

damn i dont have a pic but its the big plastic like tube coming from the middle of the engine to the front? i thought it was the air cleaner :dunno:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 31 2007, 08:16 PM~8019257
> *damn i dont have a pic but its the big plastic like tube coming from the middle of the engine to the front? i thought it was the air cleaner :dunno:
> *


  :dunno: NEED A PIC


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 31 2007, 09:16 PM~8019257
> *damn i dont have a pic but its the big plastic like tube coming from the middle of the engine to the front? i thought it was the air cleaner :dunno:
> *


Its the intake tube, its held on by a couple clips, should just pop off.


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 31 2007, 08:59 PM~8019603
> *Its the intake tube, its held on by a couple clips, should just pop off.
> *


pop, drop and lock :biggrin: :dunno: :dunno: :loco:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 31 2007, 08:59 PM~8019603
> *Its the intake tube, its held on by a couple clips, should just pop off.
> *


ok i was just making sure because i didnt want to do that and thats not how u do it and break it


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 31 2007, 10:10 PM~8019708
> *ok i was just making sure because i didnt want to do that and thats not how u do it and break it
> *


Clips might break they a bitch to get out sometimes.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 31 2007, 11:16 PM~8019257
> *damn i dont have a pic but its the big plastic like tube coming from the middle of the engine to the front? i thought it was the air cleaner :dunno:
> *



Its the intake tube... if you see where its connected to the crossmember, there are (2) 2 piece clips holding it in place... pull those tabs straight up... As far as where is connected to the housing, its just popped in there, should come right out once those 2 tabs are removed... :thumbsup:

Now Go Get Me A Corona... :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 31 2007, 11:02 PM~8019163
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Thats fucked up.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

bah!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

wah~


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

oops :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

wow


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@May 31 2007, 07:04 PM~8017634
> *I STILL HAVE 2 MORE  :biggrin:
> *


i would like to see the pics of them too....


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Jun 1 2007, 12:41 PM~8023769
> *i would like to see the pics of them too....
> *


ASK JOE HE HAS PIC'S HE TOOK WHEN HE WAS DOWN HERE A 
COUPLE WEEKS AGO , BUT DON'T POST THEM UP ON HERE :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 1 2007, 04:42 PM~8024108
> *ASK JOE HE HAS PIC'S HE TOOK WHEN HE WAS DOWN HERE A
> COUPLE WEEKS AGO  , BUT DON'T POST THEM UP ON HERE :biggrin:
> *


U BASTARD


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 1 2007, 04:42 PM~8024108
> *ASK JOE HE HAS PIC'S HE TOOK WHEN HE WAS DOWN HERE A
> COUPLE WEEKS AGO  , BUT DON'T POST THEM UP ON HERE :biggrin:
> *


dude i would never post them... thats what the owner of the cars does....


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Jun 1 2007, 02:25 PM~8024412
> *dude i would never post them... thats what the owner of the cars does....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 1 2007, 05:36 PM~8024482
> *:thumbsup:
> *


SO START POSTIN ANGELO,OR PM ME SOME PICS :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by olamite_@Jun 1 2007, 11:57 AM~8023529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RIDE :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Jun 1 2007, 05:50 PM~8024562
> *NICE RIDE :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


IT SURE WILL BE


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 1 2007, 02:40 PM~8024515
> *SO START POSTIN ANGELO,OR PM ME SOME PICS  :biggrin:
> *


I DIDN'T TAKE ANY PIC'S . JOE DID THOUGH , SNEAKY BASTARD
ALWAY'S HAS HIS CAMERA WITH HIM :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 1 2007, 06:09 PM~8024652
> *I DIDN'T TAKE ANY PIC'S . JOE DID THOUGH , SNEAKY BASTARD
> ALWAY'S HAS HIS CAMERA WITH HIM  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by olamite_@Jun 1 2007, 11:57 AM~8023529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by olamite_@Jun 1 2007, 11:57 AM~8023529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn somebody is fukn you on the body work...just look how small they made that back door :0 :biggrin: :0


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 1 2007, 08:10 PM~8025526
> *Damn somebody is fukn you on the body work...just look how small they made that back door  :0  :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

This is not mine, just trying to help out with a pic so RAIDERSEQUAL can let you guys know what he wants to remove


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Clean ass BigBody in this vid  

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=2026062728


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 1 2007, 08:16 PM~8025549
> *Clean ass BigBody in this vid
> 
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=2026062728
> *


so its settled, i NEED extended skirts now :angry:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jun 1 2007, 06:19 PM~8025564
> *so its settled, i NEED extended skirts now  :angry:
> *


When I seen the 3-Wheel wit extended skirts I had to post it on here :biggrin:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

KEEP THEM FLEETWOOD PIKZ COMING BAD AZZ RIDES WHEN I GROW UP I HOPE I CAN GET ONE :biggrin: :angry: NO I WILL I HOPE


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## ucechevy1965 (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 1 2007, 06:13 PM~8025539
> *This is not mine, just trying to help out with a pic so RAIDERSEQUAL can let you guys know what he wants to remove
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, cool.....a pic of my motor.... :biggrin: ....I hope it helps out with what RAIDERSEQUAL needs help with. :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Its gone.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 1 2007, 08:06 PM~8026007
> *Its gone.
> 
> 
> ...


But dont you have another 1 wit a moonroof to ease the pain.. :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 1 2007, 09:12 PM~8026034
> *But dont you have another 1 wit a moonroof to ease the pain.. :biggrin:
> *


Ya but its a turd compared to this one


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 1 2007, 06:13 PM~8025539
> *This is not mine, just trying to help out with a pic so RAIDERSEQUAL can let you guys know what he wants to remove
> 
> 
> ...


thanx but dats da rong engine but i painted some things and i wanted to know how hard it was to take this out


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 1 2007, 08:06 PM~8026007
> *Its gone.
> 
> 
> ...


SO WHEN YOU BRINGING THE NEW TOY HOME , NOW THAT THIS IS GONE :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 1 2007, 09:32 PM~8026136
> *SO WHEN YOU BRINGING THE NEW TOY HOME , NOW THAT THIS IS GONE  :biggrin:
> *


Not sure yet.


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 1 2007, 09:32 PM~8026135
> *thanx but dats da rong engine but i painted some things and i wanted to know how hard it was to take this out
> 
> 
> ...


it easy homie 4 bolts on the top thats it, i painted my radiator shroud


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 1 2007, 11:06 PM~8026007
> *Its gone.
> 
> 
> ...



:machinegun:

Say it aint so!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Jun 1 2007, 09:05 PM~8026334
> *it easy homie 4 bolts on the top thats it, i painted my radiator shroud
> *


whats that???


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jun 1 2007, 07:19 PM~8025564
> *so its settled, i NEED extended skirts now  :angry:
> *


I just sent a set to seattle today. I have another set with your name written all over them. :0


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 1 2007, 08:06 PM~8026007
> *Its gone.
> 
> 
> ...


that looks exactly like my boys right down to the rims and top! :0 








the gold rim was temporary until his orange spokes came in.... this was the only pic i had.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jun 2 2007, 01:10 AM~8027262
> *that looks exactly like my boys right down to the rims and top! :0
> 
> 
> ...


I think I have seen that before its like the twin.


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by olamite_@Jun 1 2007, 01:57 PM~8023529
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DEEEEEEZAMN!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Thats one long ass door :0


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

guess what color :biggrin:


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by olamite_@Jun 1 2007, 11:57 AM~8023529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


niceee  ///


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olamite_@Jun 2 2007, 10:51 AM~8028401
> *guess what color :biggrin:
> *


 :0 ROOTBEER BROWN :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 2 2007, 11:06 AM~8028448
> *:0 ROOTBEER BROWN  :biggrin:
> *


 WHO BULIDING THAT?


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

MY 95' CADILLAC


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

verry nice green ice. lights look great on the car


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

whats up with every body puttng them ''mini trucker'' lookin grills on them fleetwoods :uh:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@Jun 2 2007, 06:08 PM~8029739
> *whats up with every body puttng them ''mini trucker'' lookin grills on them fleetwoods :uh:
> *


MAYBE BECUZ THEY LOOK GOOD, AND THERE NOT MINI TRUCKER GRILLS EITHER


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

TIGHT!!


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jun 2 2007, 08:54 PM~8030131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jun 2 2007, 06:54 PM~8030131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@Jun 1 2007, 07:47 PM~8025922
> * KEEP THEM FLEETWOOD PIKZ COMING BAD AZZ RIDES WHEN I GROW UP I HOPE I CAN GET ONE :biggrin:  :angry: NO I WILL I HOPE
> *


YEAH I FELL IN LOVE WITH THAT ONE 2 WHEN I FIRST SAW IT :biggrin:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jun 2 2007, 07:54 PM~8030131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 2 2007, 11:01 PM~8031093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats my boys in new mexico its all done diffrent now .


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

just picked this one up today! :biggrin: 
this will be the next big body coming out soon.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Jun 2 2007, 10:13 PM~8031171
> *thats my boys in new mexico its all done diffrent now .
> *


does it look better thn this because i loved this


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 2 2007, 11:21 PM~8031209
> *does it look better thn this because i loved this
> *


way better new paint new interior crazy looking my homie montana from rollerz has it but he dont want no pics posted quite yet.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

one i sold


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@Jun 3 2007, 01:08 AM~8029739
> *whats up with every body puttng them ''mini trucker'' lookin grills on them fleetwoods :uh:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

my engine so far
















next is chrome :biggrin:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

uh oh u bumpers sagging but i like them vouges i was thinking of getting some for my lac


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 3 2007, 12:50 PM~8032757
> *my engine so far
> 
> 
> ...


not feeling the gold but definitely cleaner then my engine compartment


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

yeah chrome no paint!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

o yea no more paint the rest will be at the chrome shop and ill keep yall updated and about the gold well i just had some laying around and i was like what the hell y not atleast for now and thats y i didnt it but when i repaint my car then i will redo them but this is just to dress up the engine that much more


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

HOMIES EDITION !!


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 3 2007, 11:22 AM~8032878
> *uh oh u bumpers sagging but i like them vouges i was thinking of getting some for my lac
> *


IF YOU LOOK CLOSE IT'S NOT THE BUMPER , IT'S THE PLASTIC MOLDING


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

TTT


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 3 2007, 01:25 PM~8033319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Jun 2 2007, 06:42 PM~8029611
> *WHO BULIDING THAT?
> *


the one and only, what it do TOPO


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 2 2007, 01:06 PM~8028448
> *:0 ROOTBEER BROWN  :biggrin:
> *


naw


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 3 2007, 04:30 PM~8033338
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that LAC is bad as fuck....


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

not yet finished the engine but about 80% done






> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Jun 3 2007, 08:37 PM~8034490-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 3 2007, 07:51 PM~8034592
> *not yet finished the engine but about 80% done
> 
> *


looks good...alot better than grease and dirt lol....

i got to start dressing up my engine...going to have to paint the plastic or something


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 3 2007, 09:51 PM~8034922
> *looks good...alot better than grease and dirt lol....
> 
> i got to start dressing up my engine...going to have to paint the plastic or something
> *


hell ya it looks good ,i can even say sexy :biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i was also thinking about putting steel braided hoses over all my hoses do u guys think it will be hard to do because some of the hoses look like they are in some tight places


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 3 2007, 10:34 PM~8033357
> *IF YOU LOOK CLOSE IT'S NOT THE BUMPER , IT'S THE PLASTIC MOLDING
> *


Right.


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

I need the right side passengers rear last molding clips.. I really just need the last clip that goes on it and the middle one with the hump on the buttom... this week


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olamite_@Jun 3 2007, 04:49 PM~8034232
> *naw
> *


OK HOW ABOUT CANARY YELLOW ?


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jun 4 2007, 02:07 AM~8036877
> *I need the right side passengers rear last molding clips.. I really just need the last clip that goes on it and the middle one with the hump on the buttom... this week
> 
> 
> ...


call a caddy dealer and order them..there 12$ each..you will need the part number to get the exact pieces......but there is only 2 diff...and the back i believe has 2 of each

you can pop off the drivers side and check the part numbers....when you do post them up so i dont have to pop mine off to order some :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 4 2007, 12:24 PM~8038200
> *call a caddy dealer and order them..there 12$ each..you will need the part number to get the exact pieces......but there is only 2 diff...and the back i believe has 2 of each
> 
> you can pop off the drivers side and check the part numbers....when you do post them up so i dont have to pop mine off to order some  :biggrin:
> *


YOU LAZY PEPTOBISMOL DRIVING MOOK


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 4 2007, 09:24 AM~8038200
> *call a caddy dealer and order them..there 12$ each..you will need the part number to get the exact pieces......but there is only 2 diff...and the back i believe has 2 of each
> 
> you can pop off the drivers side and check the part numbers....when you do post them up so i dont have to pop mine off to order some  :biggrin:
> *




since I dont have my car, You can do it for me and u. :biggrin: shit is at the shit getting work done  




Anyone ?? just need that asap this week


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 4 2007, 11:29 AM~8038226
> *YOU LAZY PEPTOBISMOL DRIVING MOOK
> *


hey it was worth a shot :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jun 4 2007, 12:59 PM~8038760
> *since I dont have my car, You can do it for me and u.  :biggrin:  shit is at the shit getting work done
> Anyone ?? just need that asap this week
> *


i might be able to get the numbers...im considering it myself lol


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

RAIDERSEQUAL,Jun 3 2007, 10:50 AM~8032757]
my engine so far
















next is chrome :biggrin:
[/quote]

Sorry about posting the wrong pic....only have a couple of pics with a carb setup. Again these are not mine nor did I take the pics, just some I saved from before. Hope it helps


----------



## ucechevy1965 (Oct 30, 2005)

> RAIDERSEQUAL,Jun 3 2007, 10:50 AM~8032757]
> my engine so far
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry about posting the wrong pic....only have a couple of pics with a carb setup. Again these are not mine nor did I take the pics, just some I saved from before. Hope it helps  


















[/quote]

Now that's nice
:0


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jun 4 2007, 12:07 AM~8036877
> *I need the right side passengers rear last molding clips.. I really just need the last clip that goes on it and the middle one with the hump on the buttom... this week
> 
> 
> ...


anyone?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jun 4 2007, 05:10 PM~8040007
> *anyone?
> *


no


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 4 2007, 04:21 PM~8040079
> *no
> *


lol


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 4 2007, 02:21 PM~8040079
> *no
> *



:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jun 4 2007, 05:42 PM~8040237
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :angry:
> *


wahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 4 2007, 04:21 PM~8040079
> *no
> *


just realized your over 60k....fuck man...lol


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 4 2007, 05:51 PM~8040305
> *just realized your over 60k....fuck man...lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 4 2007, 03:51 PM~8040305
> *just realized your over 60k....fuck man...lol
> *


dont encourage him :0 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@Jun 2 2007, 06:08 PM~8029739
> *whats up with every body puttng them ''mini trucker'' lookin grills on them fleetwoods :uh:
> *


shut it :twak: :twak:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 4 2007, 04:21 PM~8040079
> *no
> *


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

BAH


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 4 2007, 07:42 PM~8042056
> *dont encourage him :0  :0
> *


SERIOUSLY :uh: HES ONE HUGE WHOREBAG


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 5 2007, 01:17 PM~8045438
> *SERIOUSLY :uh: HES ONE HUGE WHOREBAG
> *


SOME NERVE!!!


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 5 2007, 10:17 AM~8045438
> *SERIOUSLY :uh: HES ONE HUGE WHOREBAG
> *


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 5 2007, 01:51 PM~8045620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 5 2007, 01:17 PM~8045789
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jun 5 2007, 01:33 PM~8045916
> *:uh:
> *


ill beat you when you come down here....ill beat you like the bitch you are :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 5 2007, 02:38 PM~8045948
> *ill beat you when you come down here....ill beat you like the bitch you are  :0
> *


hmmmm arent you the one driving a girls caddy???pink????


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 5 2007, 01:48 PM~8046021
> *hmmmm arent you the one driving a girls caddy???pink????
> *



he painted it that way :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 5 2007, 02:51 PM~8046043
> *he painted it that way :cheesy:
> *


who?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 5 2007, 01:53 PM~8046060
> *who?
> *


me


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

I know these pics are not new, most I have clipped from this thread....nobody else is posting pics so here they go. Just some that I like personally. Hey its something. 

Almost want to call this beautiful...clean, hittin and nice background. 









Its dirty but so what. Look at the hood and the fact that they split the doghouse grill also is bad ass :0 there is somebody that cares about his engine detail 









Cant say much for these two except that they are nice pics


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Got to be a warm and fuzzy feeling to look out in your driveway and see this. :thumbsup: 










Mikey’s kit…its not on a big body (two door with 90’s conversion) but it looks damn good. 










Same color as mine so it hurts me that much more… :tears:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

nice


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jun 5 2007, 03:06 PM~8046123
> *me
> *


WTF WERE U THINKIN,WAS IT A COMMING OUT THE CLOSET THANG :uh:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 5 2007, 02:53 PM~8046333
> *WTF WERE U THINKIN,WAS IT A COMMING OUT THE CLOSET THANG :uh:
> *


 :uh: :loco:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jun 5 2007, 04:25 PM~8046512
> *:uh:  :loco:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

I think that wrecked big body was in Truucha 21 & broke.......


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

i need a damn clip , Dealers have discontinue them


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jun 5 2007, 05:43 PM~8047556
> *i need a damn clip , Dealers have discontinue them
> *


dealer told me a few weeks ago they could order them..


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jun 5 2007, 04:43 PM~8047556
> *i need a damn clip , Dealers have discontinue them
> *


Do what I did, do you know someone that can mig weld? If you do get some stainless bolts and have them weld them to the back of the panel behind the trim so it wont leave any visable marks, drill holes and bolt them on. I did this to mine and it turned out real nice didnt rattle with a loud stereo either, and did not fall off when 3 wheeling hard and hitting the bumper.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

how much do the chrome pillar trims run for???


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

120 shipped for the pillar trim


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 5 2007, 08:15 PM~8049537
> *Do what I did, do you know someone that can mig weld? If you do get some stainless bolts and have them weld them to the back of the panel behind the trim so it wont leave any visable marks, drill holes and bolt them on. I did this to mine and it turned out real nice didnt rattle with a loud stereo either, and did not fall off when 3 wheeling hard and hitting the bumper.
> *


very good idea.. Im getting a big body tomorrow possible for parts if I dont fix it lol


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jun 5 2007, 11:48 PM~8050562
> *very good idea..    Im getting a big body tomorrow possible for parts if I dont fix it lol
> *


Ya it works good all my friends kept losing there panels, both of mine were new and painted, and I had seen what they look like after sliding down the street and ran over a few times, wasent trying to have that happen to mine.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 5 2007, 10:48 AM~8046021
> *hmmmm arent you the one driving a girls caddy???pink????
> *


yea pink is for sissies
:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 6 2007, 11:06 AM~8051935
> *yea pink is for sissies
> :biggrin:
> *


WAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 5 2007, 10:15 PM~8049537
> *Do what I did, do you know someone that can mig weld? If you do get some stainless bolts and have them weld them to the back of the panel behind the trim so it wont leave any visable marks, drill holes and bolt them on. I did this to mine and it turned out real nice didnt rattle with a loud stereo either, and did not fall off when 3 wheeling hard and hitting the bumper.
> *



thats a dam good idea....1 of mine fell off a few weeks after i got my fleet....didnt know it fell off till about an hour later i was talking to a friend and he was like wheres your chrome at? i said wtf you talking about...i go look and i was like :dunno: :tears: 

i remembered hitting a bump hard and went back to where it was and there the rocker was sitting there in the middle of the road....i got lucky no one ran it over......Dam paint was all fucked up on it and the chrome has some scratches in it....i went over the scratches with never dull and repainted it...it looks ok for what it went through....


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 6 2007, 10:06 AM~8051935
> *yea pink is for sissies
> :biggrin:
> *


nothing wrong with pink....as i have said before....best part of a woman is pink :cheesy:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 6 2007, 07:13 AM~8051966
> *nothing wrong with pink....as i have said before....best part of a woman is pink :cheesy:
> *


i eat to fast to even notice  




















p.s. i have a pink shirt that my mom got me when all the dudes started wearin pink...  
its never left my closet


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

GHEYZ


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 6 2007, 08:25 AM~8052035
> *GHEYZ
> *


i know you are but what am i......[come on this come back better be good]


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jun 6 2007, 11:29 AM~8052059
> *i know you are but what am i......[come on this come back better be good]
> *


YOUR A NAKED ANAL STAR :uh:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 6 2007, 10:15 AM~8051981
> *i eat to fast to even notice
> p.s. i have a pink shirt that my mom got me when all the dudes started wearin pink...
> its never left my closet
> *



ahahah...i never wear pink....lmao.....dont own any pink clothes.....pink on the car is enough lmao.....its a caddy....so its ok...lol.....


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

BAH


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

im bored


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

this thread should be in offtopic now :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

yes


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jun 6 2007, 01:47 PM~8052945
> *this thread should be in offtopic now :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :thumbsdown:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

what ever happed to all the pics ...dosent anyone post pics anymore


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

NO


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jun 6 2007, 12:47 PM~8052945
> *this thread should be in offtopic now :thumbsup:
> *


there you go again..getting on here and not getting on yahoo...ive told you about that.... :angry:


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

94 fleet brougham Parting out... needs parts check it out

LINK


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jun 6 2007, 12:59 PM~8053008
> *what ever happed to all the pics ...dosent anyone post pics anymore
> 
> *


ok ok you forced me to post up some more pics :cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

ELVIS AND HIS HOT PINK LIPSTICK CADDYAHAHAHAH


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

my 93


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 6 2007, 12:04 PM~8053409
> *ok ok you forced me to post up some more pics :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


I HAVE A FEW REALLY QUICK ???? FOR YOU . 
1 = ARE YOU A DUDE ????
2 = IS THIS YOUR CADI ????
3 = IS THIS YOUR LADY'S CADI ????
4 = IF IT'S YOUR'S WHY DID YOU GO WITH PINK ????


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

TIGHT


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 6 2007, 05:17 PM~8054749
> *I HAVE A FEW REALLY QUICK ???? FOR YOU .
> 1 = ARE YOU A DUDE ???? yes he is
> 2 = IS THIS YOUR CADI ???? yes it is
> ...



hope that helps?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

before it becomes a i hate pink thread:




















i love these 2 cars!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 6 2007, 05:17 PM~8054749
> *I HAVE A FEW REALLY QUICK ???? FOR YOU .
> 1 = ARE YOU A DUDE ????
> 2 = IS THIS YOUR CADI ????
> ...


 :uh: dam what is wrong with pink...there is nothing wrong with it....yes i am a guy...no i didnt paint it pink....but i did buy it pink....and did paint the battery rack pink......

THE CAR IS WHITE...NOT PINK....everyone needs to get that straight....the caddy is NOT pink....the car is WHITE with PINK striping and trim accents.....

I am a guy...and i like PINK....if anyone has problems with that i dont give a dam....so far anyone who has ever seen the car in person has never once said anything negative...the car attracts so much attention and stands out any where and every where....thats what i want....

It also helps that the women like the pink :0 so that helps me get more pink :cheesy: 
(if only i weren't married)


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 6 2007, 05:37 PM~8054907
> *:uh: dam what is wrong with pink...there is nothing wrong with it....yes i am a guy...no i didnt paint it pink....but i did buy it pink....and did paint the battery rack pink......
> 
> THE CAR IS WHITE...NOT PINK....everyone needs to get that straight....the caddy is NOT pink....the car is WHITE with PINK striping and trim accents.....
> ...



have it all takin off, then start a poll on colors, that way you can please these people? 

yeah, its THAT important 








***


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jun 6 2007, 05:40 PM~8054922
> *have it all takin off, then start a poll on colors, that way you can please these people?
> 
> yeah, its THAT important
> ...



hmmm maybe i could do that....***? your the one who painted it that way :roflmao:

jerk....lol


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 6 2007, 03:37 PM~8054907
> *:uh: dam what is wrong with pink...there is nothing wrong with it....yes i am a guy...no i didnt paint it pink....but i did buy it pink....and did paint the battery rack pink......
> 
> THE CAR IS WHITE...NOT PINK....everyone needs to get that straight....the caddy is NOT pink....the car is WHITE with PINK striping and trim accents.....
> ...


OK NOW YOUR TRYING TO ACT HARD , ANYWAY .....

BACK TO THE ????? I NEVER SAID ANYTHING WAS WRONG WITH PINK , & I
CAN SEE THAT THE CAR IS WHITE & ONLY HAS PINK ACCENTS TO IT , 
I AM NOT BLIND & I DON'T KNOW WHY YOU POINTED THAT OUT ? 
NOW I NEVER SAID ANYTHING NEGATIVE ABOUT YOUR CAR EITHER , SO 
THERE WAS NO NEED TO EVEN GO THERE . I WAS JUST ASKING A FEW ???? 
OUT OF CURIOSITY , I GUESS THEY OFFENDED YOU ?????


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jun 6 2007, 03:36 PM~8054894
> *before it becomes a i hate pink thread:
> 
> 
> ...


YOU NEED TO SIT BACK & RELAX , WHY WOULD IT BECOME A I HATE 
PINK THREAD , WHEN NO 1 SAID THAT THEY HATED PINK . 


ALSO IF YOU POSTED EAZY'S CAR TRYING TO SAY THAT IT HAS 
PINK IN IT YOUR WRONG THERE IS NO PINK ON THAT CAR OR 
IN THE PAINT


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 6 2007, 06:23 PM~8055185
> *YOU NEED TO SIT BACK & RELAX , WHY WOULD IT BECOME A I HATE
> PINK THREAD , WHEN NO 1 SAID THAT  THEY HATED PINK .
> ALSO IF YOU POSTED EAZY'S CAR TRYING TO SAY THAT IT HAS
> ...


 ugh ......no i didnt post it thinkin it was pink, im over that- i thought maybe you would be too? infact i was never in it. even if i still owned the car i wouldnt give it more then 2 seconds when people asked me about it. 
i will admit i liked the trim white better then the pink but its not mine anymore. 

now if i was gonna take the time and search for a pink car, i would of posted the pink big body with the air ride, but like i said, im not in it. 


i dont give 2 shits or a fuck what people say about that car but it does get old people sayin shit about pink when its not there car. no one elses money went into that car, and he liked it enough to buy it. now you have me defending this shit and i still dont know why 

like i said earlier, its sad, but this topic now belongs in offtopic.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 6 2007, 06:20 PM~8055169
> *OK NOW YOUR TRYING TO ACT HARD , ANYWAY .....
> 
> BACK TO THE ????? I NEVER SAID ANYTHING WAS WRONG WITH PINK , & I
> ...



you are right..you didnt say anything about the car being pink.....but you ask the same questions everyone else does when they get uptight about the car being pink when its not....i just put it out there because 99.9% people always ask why i painted the car pink ...so i figured i would just get it out of my system and explain in detail that its not pink....

and i wasnt acting hard.....i just dont see the big deal about PINK...its a caddy...and theres other caddys out there that are completely pink...and no one questions them...i dont get it.......

your questions didnt offend me...you just had bad timing because im tired of having to explain why i have pink on my car....its just a color....and it looks dam good.....


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Player


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 6 2007, 06:45 PM~8055309
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  Player
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 pink panther...call my cell and thats what you hear playing :cheesy:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 6 2007, 04:40 PM~8055282
> *you are right..you didnt say anything about the car being pink.....but you ask the same questions everyone else does when they get uptight about the car being pink when its not....i just put it out there because 99.9% people always ask why i painted the car pink ...so i figured i would just get it out of my system and explain in detail that its not pink....
> 
> and i wasnt acting hard.....i just dont see the big deal about PINK...its a caddy...and theres other caddys out there that are completely pink...and no one questions them...i dont get it.......
> ...


IT'S KOOL BRO ,I WASN'T TRYING TO MAKE A BIG DEAL ABOUT IT .
I WAS JUST CURIOUS WHY YOU WENT WITH THAT SHADE OF PINK .
I THINK THE CAR LOOKS GOOD , I MIGHT HAVE DID IT A LITTLE 
DIFFERENT WHEN IT CAME TO THE PINK ACCENTS , BUT THAT'S
CAUSE MY STYLE & IDEA'S ARE DIFFERENT THEN YOUR'S . YOU HAVE
YOUR OWN STYLE , IDEA'S , & METHODS OF HOW YOU WAN'T YOUR
CAR DONE . SO MORE POWER TO YOU BRO :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 6 2007, 06:49 PM~8055336
> *IT'S KOOL BRO ,I WASN'T TRYING TO MAKE A BIG DEAL ABOUT IT .
> I WAS JUST CURIOUS WHY YOU WENT WITH THAT SHADE OF PINK .
> I THINK THE CAR LOOKS GOOD , I MIGHT HAVE DID IT A LITTLE
> ...



thanks....im adding more and more as much as i can....chrome comes next :0


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Ok, every body back to their neutral corners and.... 











Lets get back to posting PICTURES  :biggrin:


----------



## 2twin (Sep 13, 2005)

It's looks like a girls car, why would you keep the same paint the other person had


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2twin_@Jun 6 2007, 05:00 PM~8055396
> *It's looks like a girls car, why would you keep the same paint the other person had
> *



Pink is the Pimp Shit see... :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i88fA1appLc


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkT0Rc3XP_M


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> ok ok you forced me to post up some more pics :cheesy:
> DAMM I DIDNT MEAN THAT FOR YOU ,,YOU POSTED SO MANY PICS OF YOUR CAR IT TOOK UP LIKE 10 PAGES ENOUGH ALLREADY POST SOME PICS WHEN YOU CHANGE SOMETHING


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 29 2007, 10:33 AM~7998787
> *
> 14x6 look just as good fuck shortening it im fine and do mad tricks with my ride :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood+Jun 6 2007, 01:04 PM~8053409-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 










Anybody know anything about this style rim? I picked up a set a couple of months ago and actually like them. May have posted this pic before but no one else is throwing up anything. :biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

mine
























my old one
























one that i saw at showfest 2006


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2007)

IMG]http://www.layitlow.cc/images/009/NEW.jpg[/IMG]










http://www.layitlow.cc/images/009/NEW3.jpg[/IMG
a little preview. more to come soon


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> > ok ok you forced me to post up some more pics :cheesy:
> > DAMM I DIDNT MEAN THAT FOR YOU ,,YOU POSTED SO MANY PICS OF YOUR CAR IT TOOK UP LIKE 10 PAGES ENOUGH ALLREADY POST SOME PICS WHEN YOU CHANGE SOMETHING
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2007)

IMG]http://www.layitlow.cc/images/009/1NEW3.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2twin_@Jun 6 2007, 07:00 PM~8055396
> *It's looks like a girls car, why would you keep the same paint the other person had
> *


well one day it will be my daughters car so who gives a fuck if it looks like a girls car....i dont have to answer to you.......we done been through this..dont start it again....


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfe-all-day_@Jun 6 2007, 09:30 PM~8056270
> *
> a little preview. more to come soon
> *


lookin good :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 6 2007, 07:39 PM~8056328
> *lookin good :cheesy:
> *


THANKS HOMIE. MORE PICS AS THE BUILD UP COMES ALONG


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfe-all-day_@Jun 6 2007, 09:43 PM~8056352
> *THANKS HOMIE. MORE PICS AS THE BUILD UP COMES ALONG
> *


cool...love that color


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfe-all-day_@Jun 6 2007, 07:32 PM~8056279
> *IMG]http://www.layitlow.cc/images/009/1NEW3.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKIN COLOR LOOKS TIGHT :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

makes me wanna candy my shit :0


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

oops double post... :uh:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 6 2007, 11:29 PM~8056708
> *makes me wanna candy my shit :0
> *



do it!!  :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

ANY BODY WANNA BUY SOME TAIL LIGHT COVER OR SOME COVERS FOR THE REAR SIDE ROCKER PANELS????



IM TRYNA MAKE SOME MONEY :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHERE TO GET THE BILLET STYLE GRILLS FOR THESE BIGBODYS NOT THE BIGDADDY E N G GRILLS ????????????


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 6 2007, 09:59 PM~8056942
> *DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHERE TO GET THE BILLET STYLE GRILLS FOR THESE BIGBODYS NOT THE BIGDADDY E N G GRILLS ????????????
> *


JEGS HOMIE, THATS WHERE I GOT MINE


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

link?


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

FINALLY..some poke... more pics this weekend


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jun 6 2007, 10:03 PM~8056969
> *link?
> *


I DONT HAVE IT ANYMORE...ITS IN THIS TOPIC SOMEWHERE THOUGH BUT WAY BACK THERE..


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Jun 6 2007, 11:10 PM~8057004
> *I DONT HAVE IT ANYMORE...ITS IN THIS TOPIC SOMEWHERE THOUGH BUT WAY BACK THERE..
> *


 do you have to cut and fab you own grill you have now to run the jegs one?

guy on ebay sells those but there just a tad cheeper then E&G

i like those grills, but didnt think it would look good on my gold one.


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jun 6 2007, 10:15 PM~8057050
> *do you have to cut and fab you own grill you have now to run the jegs one?
> 
> guy on ebay sells those but there just a tad cheeper then E&G
> ...


you have to cut the outter shell of the OG one then drill holes, then bolt it on..on jegs their only $110.00


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jun 6 2007, 09:09 PM~8056999
> *FINALLY..some poke... more pics this weekend
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jun 6 2007, 10:30 PM~8057164
> *
> *


Looks good bro.


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 6 2007, 09:40 PM~8057233
> *Looks good bro.
> *


 :biggrin: thanks.. Seems no one likes my caddy lol jk..


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jun 6 2007, 10:43 PM~8057261
> *:biggrin:  thanks.. Seems no one likes my caddy lol jk..
> *


Shit, I love that fucker it looks real good.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Hmmm how odd...

On those Jegs Billet Grilles, my boy picked one up way back in the day. Told him it was a prototype and was only 1 of 7... 

Its a one piece that was a direct replacement of the factory grille, no need to cut and overlay the OEM one... I thought they were discontinued... :dunno:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 6 2007, 11:58 PM~8056926
> *ANY BODY WANNA BUY SOME TAIL LIGHT COVER OR SOME COVERS FOR THE REAR SIDE ROCKER PANELS????
> IM TRYNA MAKE SOME MONEY  :biggrin:
> *


Shoot me an Email with Pix and Price/Info... :thumbsup:

[email protected]

LMK! :biggrin:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 6 2007, 11:16 PM~8057412
> *Hmmm how odd...
> 
> On those Jegs Billet Grilles, my boy picked one up way back in the day. Told him it was a prototype and was only 1 of 7...
> ...


I GUESS THEY PUT THEM INTO PRODUCTION AGAIN...I'VE HAD MINE FOR 2 MONTHS NOW


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 7 2007, 12:27 AM~8057466
> *Shoot me an Email with Pix and Price/Info... :thumbsup:
> 
> [email protected]
> ...


 heres an alternative to covers, little more money ofcourse, but these arent covers. 
these you need to replace your bulbs though. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...27876408&rd=1,1


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 6 2007, 08:59 PM~8056942
> *DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHERE TO GET THE BILLET STYLE GRILLS FOR THESE BIGBODYS NOT THE BIGDADDY E N G GRILLS ????????????
> *


i got the one off of ebay






























here is a pic of the one from jegs


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Does any one know if Haynes or Chilton Makes a Manual for these big bodies? 93-96? :dunno:

I wanna start tear down of my big body to get it prepped for paint, figured it would help save a TON of time... :thumbsup:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER+Jun 6 2007, 06:17 PM~8054749-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bahahahahaha


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfe-all-day_@Jun 6 2007, 07:30 PM~8056270
> *IMG]http://www.layitlow.cc/images/009/NEW.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 7 2007, 10:04 AM~8058846
> *wahahahahaha
> 
> bahahahahaha
> *


i didnt ask for you to speak :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 7 2007, 11:58 AM~8059143
> *i didnt ask for you to speak :biggrin:
> *


I DIDNT SPEAK BOZO ,I TYPED!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 7 2007, 11:22 AM~8059324
> *I DIDNT SPEAK BOZO ,I TYPED!!!  :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

wahahahahahahahahahah fokkerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 7 2007, 09:57 AM~8058553
> *Does any one know if Haynes or Chilton Makes a Manual for these big bodies? 93-96? :dunno:
> 
> I wanna start tear down of my big body to get it prepped for paint, figured it would help save a TON of time... :thumbsup:
> *


X2... :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 7 2007, 08:03 PM~8062589
> *X2... :biggrin:
> *


yes they do, theres 2 volumes and i bought both for $15.00 shipped off ebay, just gotta keep checking there


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 7 2007, 10:40 PM~8063498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 7 2007, 08:40 PM~8063498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
POOR CADI! :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

OK


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 7 2007, 08:40 PM~8063498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I just watched truucha 21 last night just to see if thats the whip & I was right.... WTF happend? looks like it hit a dump truck......


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Someone on LIL actually found it sitting like that in a tow yard about a month ago and was able to strip in even down to the springs and wheels. :banghead: Dont remember who though.  :0


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 8 2007, 02:38 PM~8067038
> *Someone on LIL actually found it sitting like that in a tow yard about a month ago and was able to strip in even down to the springs and wheels. :banghead: Dont remember who though.  :0
> *



i remember seeing that to...that guy got lucky


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

X2 WONDER HOW MUCH HE PAYED 4 ALL THEM PARTS???


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 8 2007, 03:31 PM~8067333
> *X2 WONDER HOW MUCH HE PAYED 4 ALL THEM PARTS???
> *


:dunno:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

getting close to 200 pages :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

SO.....


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 8 2007, 04:21 PM~8067615
> *SO.....
> *


 :loco:


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

1996 Big Body, 4 pump, 14 batteries.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Jun 8 2007, 06:49 PM~8068070
> *1996 Big Body, 4 pump, 14 batteries.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Jun 8 2007, 03:49 PM~8068070
> *1996 Big Body, 4 pump, 14 batteries.
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

That looks tight......


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

YUP


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

YUP


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 5 2007, 03:18 PM~8046176
> *I know these pics are not new, most I have clipped from this thread....nobody else is posting pics so here they go. Just some that I like personally. Hey its something.
> 
> Almost want to call this beautiful...clean, hittin and nice background.
> ...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

MAYBE SOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Hey fuckers im going to make my new fleet a baldy anybody else do this? do I need some special trim for the rear window? Thanks


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Jun 8 2007, 10:40 PM~8069531
> *MAYBE SOOOOOOOOOO
> *



i dont think soooooooo :uh:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ucechevy1965 (Oct 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

TTT


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

dam where is everyone


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 9 2007, 01:35 PM~8071780
> *dam where is everyone
> *


:dunno:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 9 2007, 02:34 PM~8072211
> *:dunno:
> *


guess that all have a life lol....instead im stuck at work :angry:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)

anyone know where i can get some clear tail lights, or can i make my own somehow? thanx


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66 caprice lowrider_@Jun 9 2007, 05:46 PM~8073133
> *anyone know where i can get some clear tail lights, or can i make my own somehow?  thanx
> *


Hit up True-S Mike on here he makes them.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 9 2007, 06:49 PM~8073143
> *Hit up True-S Mike on here he makes them.
> *




:thumbsup: n thats who made mine


----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 9 2007, 04:49 PM~8073143
> *Hit up True-S Mike on here he makes them.
> *


thanx man


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 8 2007, 09:45 PM~8069564
> *Hey fuckers im going to make my new fleet a baldy anybody else do this? do I need some special trim for the rear window? Thanks
> *


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Jun 8 2007, 06:49 PM~8068070
> *1996 Big Body, 4 pump, 14 batteries.
> 
> 
> ...


thats hard


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jun 10 2007, 02:58 AM~8075066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Jun 8 2007, 06:49 PM~8068070
> *1996 Big Body, 4 pump, 14 batteries.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)

JUST CAME OUT THE PAINT SHOP YESTERDAY. TIME TO DO UP THAT GOLD :biggrin:


----------



## 2Tujunga3 (May 26, 2007)

Maybe somone in here is interested :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




1993 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHM BLUE / LIGHT GRAY INT SUN ROOF DOG HOUSE GRILL WHIRE WHEELS 14/7 IN FRONT 14/6 IN REAR NEW PAINT ALL POWER 40.000 MILES CALI CAR NO RUST NEVER CUT FRESH CAR


----------



## 2Tujunga3 (May 26, 2007)

PM me if anyone is interested


----------



## pooh (Dec 20, 2005)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

not done with the panels and trunk yet


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

at a lake today


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

any body replace those plastic window clips in the rear window tracks if so where can i get some


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 10 2007, 10:37 AM~8075850
> *nice pic
> *



Thanks


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave:I have two fleet woods 1 four pumps, 12 batteries another one single pump, seven batteries I dont know how how to post pictures but when i learn I'll post some of my two ninety-three fleetwoods. I'll be all over calli half done crome on the carrage people know who I'am in (559) I be trying to fu*k sh*t up in the streets


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## biglucke (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jun 10 2007, 11:06 PM~8079357
> *any body replace those plastic window clips in the rear window tracks if so where can i get some
> *


x2 my front pass side & drivers rear cracked in half, the dud at the dealership said you gotta order the asembly? i havent messed with it cuz im doin the frame...but if anyone knows were to get em let me know..... i also thought about welding like a washer on em to keep em in the track instead of that [email protected] plastic..


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2Tujunga3_@Jun 10 2007, 10:33 PM~8079084
> *Maybe somone in here is interested :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 1993 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHM BLUE / LIGHT GRAY INT SUN ROOF DOG HOUSE GRILL WHIRE WHEELS 14/7 IN FRONT 14/6 IN REAR NEW PAINT ALL POWER 40.000 MILES CALI CAR NO RUST NEVER CUT FRESH CAR
> 
> *



dam that is a clean fleetwood...id roll that ...dam dam dam


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

where do you guy get the mirrors? what car do they come off of??????


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jun 10 2007, 10:06 PM~8079357
> *any body replace those plastic window clips in the rear window tracks if so where can i get some
> *


:yes: Got mine from a Chevy dealership


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)

SAME PLACE I GOT MINE :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Got the part number and can post it but not until tomorrow


----------



## 2Tujunga3 (May 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 11 2007, 03:17 PM~8084070
> *dam that is a clean fleetwood...id roll that ...dam dam dam
> *


Thanx bro u interested? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)




----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)




----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Who here spends enough time under their ride to know how many catalitic converters the Cadillac Fleetwood LT1 5.7. Mine seem to have fallen off and grew straight pipe in its place :biggrin: Now I have to put it/them back so that I can pass California's emission standards hno:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 11 2007, 07:41 PM~8085489
> *Who here spends enough time under their ride to know how many catalitic converters the Cadillac Fleetwood LT1 5.7. Mine seem to have fallen off and grew straight pipe in its place  :biggrin: Now I have to put it/them back so that I can pass California's emission standards  hno:
> *


2


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

my project


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

:angry: :angry:


----------



## eruupptt (Nov 27, 2006)

tis is mine


----------



## eruupptt (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jun 11 2007, 09:16 PM~8086374
> *:angry:  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


What did you do?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2Tujunga3_@Jun 11 2007, 08:01 PM~8085209
> *Thanx bro u interested?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



would be if i had the cash lol...that should sell fast as clean as it is...whats your asking price?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jun 11 2007, 10:16 PM~8086374
> *:angry:  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...




ticket in the mail?


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jun 10 2007, 08:59 PM~8079309
> *  at a lake today
> 
> 
> ...


very nice car homie.. really like this pic too


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

:0

JUST ADDED 2 MORE..NOT IN PIC....


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

^ Mine magically never make it to the court :0 I've had at least 3 happen. Haters couldn't justify processing them :dunno:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

must suck to live where you guys live...i have been been driving a juiced car going on 4 summers now and a lowered car the past 7 years...never once have i gotten a ticket for anything having to do with the car being low or anything at all for that matter......shit the only ticket i have ever got was a fix it ticket for no shocks on my first car that was lowered....thats it...crazy


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 12 2007, 10:42 AM~8089001
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 12 2007, 12:31 PM~8089244
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

:0 



























:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

angelo you dirty bastard....i love it!!!


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 12 2007, 08:31 AM~8088927
> *must suck to live where you guys live...i have been been driving a juiced car going on 4 summers now and a lowered car the past 7 years...never once have i gotten a ticket for anything having to do with the car being low or anything at all for that matter......shit the only ticket i have ever got was a fix it ticket for no shocks on my first car that was lowered....thats it...crazy
> *


That is a wonderful thing about Missouri :thumbsup: I loved the fact that the ONLY time I ever got pulled over was when I was driving 30 miles over the speed limit. I have done so much crazy shit while driving out there its ridiculous. Here in Nor Cal I have been pulled because my tail light LOOKED out  my ride matched one that was used in a driveby :uh: and because 5.0 wanted to know WHO I was :angry: 

Shit, just last week after the StreetLow show here at our fairground I was driving to check out the cruising spot (King/Story), I was in my cadillac with the stocks on and I get pulled for some bullshit, placed in the back of a cop car then my ride was searched for 45 minutes! Bastards didnt even find my uffin: then let me go....again with the tail light excuse. I have learned not to get an attitude, last time I did that I was taken in :yessad: 

Tickets! I literally have a file folder full of fix it tickets that I collected from 1994-2000... it was pretty much a weekly thing for either tires too small (155/80/13) on my cutlass or cadillac, altered suspension (cutlass), HEADLIGHTS OUT OF ADJUSTMENT (1954 Chevy Bel Air...ass dropped locked up in the front)

Here it is also illigal to cruise and they would sit in the middle of the street with a laptop taking your license plate numbers so that if you passed again you would get a ticket...havent seen that done for a while but they like fukn with us around here :thumbsdown: 

Just realized I was typing all this shit in the 93-96 Fleetwood section so let me throw up atleast one pic


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 12 2007, 10:17 AM~8089516
> *angelo you dirty bastard....i love it!!!
> *


 :biggrin: 
I HAVE MORE :biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 12 2007, 11:32 AM~8089626
> *:biggrin:
> I HAVE MORE  :biggrin:
> *


POST THEM UP :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 12 2007, 12:12 PM~8089476
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


dam! i need one like that on my caddy.....even better with no bottoms with the pink spread so she matches the car perfectly :cheesy:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Jun 12 2007, 10:34 AM~8089637
> *POST THEM UP :biggrin:
> *


 :no: 
PRIVATE COLLECTION :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER+Jun 12 2007, 01:32 PM~8089626-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 12 2007, 12:38 PM~8089667
> *:no:
> PRIVATE COLLECTION  :biggrin:
> *



:0 


Well I know where there is about a couple hundred pics from PC :biggrin:

A Big thread on LIL


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 12 2007, 12:20 PM~8089530
> *That is a wonderful thing about Missouri  :thumbsup:  I loved the fact that the ONLY time I ever got pulled over was when I was driving 30 miles over the speed limit. I have done so much crazy shit while driving out there its ridiculous. Here in Nor Cal I have been pulled because my tail light LOOKED out   my ride matched one that was used in a driveby  :uh: and because 5.0 wanted to know WHO I was  :angry:
> 
> Shit, just last week after the StreetLow show here at our fairground I was driving to check out the cruising spot (King/Story), I was in my cadillac with the stocks on and I get pulled for some bullshit, placed in the back of a cop car then my ride was searched for 45 minutes! Bastards didnt even find my uffin: then let me go....again with the tail light excuse. I have learned not to get an attitude, last time I did that I was taken in :yessad:
> ...



yeah luckily they dont give much of a dam out here lol.....i did have a cop follow me the other night ...he was just looking for a reason to pull me over...he failed


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i need some opinoins

do u guys think i should wrapped my continental kit in a dark brown vinyl( like the g's in my interior) because thats the color imma dy my top or should i paint it the goldish color that im going to paint my car??


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 12 2007, 12:40 PM~8089678
> *well hook a homie the fuck up!!!
> :uh:
> *



:uh: :uh: again :roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 12 2007, 12:46 PM~8089699
> *i need some opinoins
> 
> do u guys think i should wrapped my continental kit in a dark brown vinyl( like the g's in my interior) because thats the color imma dy my top or should i paint it the goldish color that im going to paint my car??
> ...



go back and look through the pages...somewhere in the last 25 there is a pic of True S Mikes caddy...hes got a gold one with the 5th wheel shell painted to match the car....it looks badass


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER+Jun 12 2007, 01:32 PM~8089626-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

o yea and my car will be almost the same color just wit a little more gold in it instead of tan and some micro mini flake


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 12 2007, 01:47 PM~8089704
> *:uh:  :uh:  again :roflmao:
> *


why yessssssssssssssssss :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 12 2007, 12:49 PM~8089719
> *why yessssssssssssssssss  :biggrin:
> *


so whatsup...any thing new on the caddy? nothing here....to broke lately lol


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 12 2007, 02:14 PM~8089876
> *so whatsup...any thing new on the caddy? nothing here....to broke lately lol
> *


I THINK IM GONNA SELL HER,I FOUND A RAG TOP 62 IMP I REALLY WANT :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jun 12 2007, 10:43 AM~8089687
> *:0
> Well I know where there is about a couple hundred pics from PC  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


YES YOU DO , I POSTED ALOT OF GOOD PIC'S IN YOUR TOPIC ,
TITTY'S & ALL IF THERE STILL THERE :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 12 2007, 10:12 AM~8089476
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


dayyuumm


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 12 2007, 11:22 AM~8089925
> *I THINK IM GONNA SELL HER,I FOUND A RAG TOP 62 IMP I REALLY WANT :biggrin:
> *


YOU LUCKY FUCKIN CANUCK , I WOULD LOVE TO HAVE A 62 RAG :biggrin: 
KEEP THE BIG BODY & STILL PICK UP THE RAG , OR BETTER YET TELL ME 
WHERE THE RAG IS SO I CAN GO PICK IT UP :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 12 2007, 02:27 PM~8089949
> *YOU LUCKY FUCKIN CANUCK , I WOULD LOVE TO HAVE A 62 RAG  :biggrin:
> KEEP THE BIG BODY & STILL PICK UP THE RAG , OR BETTER YET TELL ME
> WHERE THE RAG IS SO I CAN GO PICK IT UP  :biggrin:
> *


OK I WILL TELL YOU WERE THIS SWEET AS 62 IMPALA RAG TOP SS BLACK ON BLACK IN EXCELLENT CONDITION IS..........NOT...BAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 12 2007, 12:28 PM~8089957
> *OK I WILL TELL YOU WERE THIS SWEET AS 62 IMPALA RAG TOP SS BLACK ON BLACK IN EXCELLENT CONDITION IS..........NOT...BAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


LOL


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 12 2007, 11:28 AM~8089957
> *OK I WILL TELL YOU WERE THIS SWEET AS 62 IMPALA RAG TOP SS BLACK ON BLACK IN EXCELLENT CONDITION IS..........NOT...BAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


 :0 YOU DIRTY BASTARD , I'M CALLING THE MOUNTY ON YOUR ASS !!!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

:0 
HERE YOU GO MAYHEM .
& I STILL HAVE MORE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 12 2007, 01:22 PM~8089925
> *I THINK IM GONNA SELL HER,I FOUND A RAG TOP 62 IMP I REALLY WANT :biggrin:
> *



sell out


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER+Jun 12 2007, 02:39 PM~8090026-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA YA OK A 62 RAG SS IMP OR A CADDY BAHAHAHAHA IMP HANDS DOWN NIKKA,I WOULD PISS ALL OVER A CADDY NO PROBLEM


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## impala 305 (Sep 17, 2006)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 12 2007, 03:23 PM~8090605
> *GO AHEAD,IM READY FOR THOSE FRUITY BASTARDS!!
> 
> IT LOOKS LIKE SHE TOOK THE SAME WIPING CLASES AS LUXURY????
> ...




id rather have a caddy......everyone thinks they have to drive an impala if they want to fit in


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 12 2007, 06:00 PM~8091247
> *id rather have a caddy......everyone thinks they have to drive an impala if they want to fit in
> *


BAH I HAD A 64 IMP AND A 63 IMP SS AND THOSE BITCHES ARE BAD ASSES THE CADDIES NICE TO BUT THE IMPS ARE SICK


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 12 2007, 05:08 PM~8091309
> *BAH I HAD A 64 IMP AND A 63 IMP SS AND THOSE BITCHES ARE BAD ASSES THE CADDIES NICE TO BUT THE IMPS ARE SICK
> *



they are nice cars...i just am more of a luxury car man......although those cars are much easier to work on


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

:0 


























:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 12 2007, 11:44 AM~8090061
> *:0
> HERE YOU GO MAYHEM .
> & I STILL HAVE MORE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> ...











SHE READY !!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 12 2007, 05:54 PM~8091551
> *:0
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 12 2007, 04:54 PM~8091551
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


more more more


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

bunch of pervs up in here


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 12 2007, 04:05 PM~8091632
> *bunch of pervs up in here
> *


& YOUR 1 OF THEM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 12 2007, 06:16 PM~8091725
> *& YOUR 1 OF THEM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  that i am

:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

well now where did everyone go


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 12 2007, 01:23 PM~8090605
> *GO AHEAD,IM READY FOR THOSE FRUITY BASTARDS!!
> 
> IT LOOKS LIKE SHE TOOK THE SAME WIPING CLASES AS LUXURY????
> ...




<span style=\'color:green\'>You have just been banned from the 93-96 Cadillac Fleetwood thread....pack your shit (sandpaper, soldering iron, steroids, etc) and move on


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 12 2007, 07:17 PM~8092205
> *You have just been banned from the 93-96 Cadillac Fleetwood thread....pack your shit (sandpaper, soldering iron, steroids, etc) and move on
> 
> 
> *



got to cut him some slack...after all....he is Canadian..... :cheesy:


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 12 2007, 05:54 PM~8092441
> *got to cut him some slack...after all....he is Canadian..... :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monsterpuff_@Jun 12 2007, 08:01 PM~8092512
> *:0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

hmmm wonder where that Canadian is....im waiting for some sarcasm about my caddy :roflmao:


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

Anyone ever have any problems with their parking light fuse under the hood? Mine just started popping right when I change it...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

anyone know if there is a fuse for the power trunk motor? i cant seem to find one on that fucked up fuse diagram


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 12 2007, 09:25 PM~8092711
> *hmmm wonder where that Canadian is....im waiting for some sarcasm about my caddy :roflmao:
> *


do me a BIG favor.... dont class all of us "Canadians" in the same catigory as that fuck up mayham...LOL..


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Jun 13 2007, 09:45 AM~8095666
> *do me a BIG favor.... dont class all of us "Canadians" in the same catigory as that fuck up mayham...LOL..
> *


hahahahahaha i get what you mean but i was referring to THAT Canadian lol


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 13 2007, 10:50 AM~8095690
> *hahahahahaha i get what you mean but i was referring to THAT Canadian lol
> *


i know man its all good... we up here like to call him "the fuckin french idiot"..LOL. and remember mayham watch what you say because i will have no prob crushin you like a dam bug........LOL..


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Jun 13 2007, 09:57 AM~8095741
> *i know man its all good... we up here like to call him "the fuckin french idiot"..LOL. and remember mayham watch what you say because i will have no prob crushin you like a dam bug........LOL..
> *


:roflmao: ok from now on ill refer to him as "frech idiot"

ahahahah


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

wow by now hes been here 50 times lol


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz+Jun 12 2007, 08:17 PM~8092205-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha you mook



> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Jun 13 2007, 10:57 AM~8095741
> *i know man its all good... we up here like to call him "the fuckin french idiot"..LOL. and remember mayham watch what you say because i will have no prob crushin you like a dam bug........LOL..
> *


1st off i aint a french douche ya bastards
haha no food for you fokker when u go to the pic nik :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=4z4lmrm


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

they just love to pull me over because its a "lowrider"


monday










Tuesday











Is there going to be a WEdnesday? :uh:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jun 13 2007, 11:47 AM~8096860
> *they just love to pull me over because its a "lowrider"
> monday
> 
> ...


wut did they write for the offense?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jun 13 2007, 12:47 PM~8096860
> *they just love to pull me over because its a "lowrider"
> monday
> 
> ...


sounds like some dam bull shit to me....is it the same officer? what are the "offenses" your charged with?


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

*Some pics I took of my club members fleet... The car is no where near finished. We still got a lot more to do to it.*


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

wahaha is he on americas most wanted??


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 13 2007, 02:19 PM~8097391
> *wahaha is he on americas most wanted??
> *


*hahaha, you know how people on LIL be photoshoppin pics....he didn't wanna be a victim :biggrin: *


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Jun 13 2007, 03:21 PM~8097404
> *hahaha, you know how people on LIL be photoshoppin pics....he didn't wanna be a victim :biggrin:
> *


haha hes wuss then!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

What's good big homies... 

uffin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Jun 13 2007, 02:18 PM~8097384
> *Some pics I took of my club members fleet...  The car is no where near finished.  We still got a lot more to do to it.
> 
> 
> ...


nice! nice to see another caddy in Missouri :biggrin: 

what did those lowers run in chrome like that...i want mine done sometime soon...im getting antsy for some chrome :cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

anyone know if there is a fuse for the power trunk motor? i cant seem to find one on that fucked up fuse diagram


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Finally got some 13's for the daily


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Jun 13 2007, 12:18 PM~8097384
> *Some pics I took of my club members fleet...  The car is no where near finished.  We still got a lot more to do to it.
> 
> 
> ...


13'S :thumbsup:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 13 2007, 08:50 PM~8099766
> *13'S  :thumbsup:
> *



*Ain't no other way homie :biggrin: *


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

one ticket was for fail to yield when turning left....

second one for FAIL to transfer tittle when its transfer like 3 months ago... he said im confused explain it to the REf. wtf


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jun 13 2007, 05:40 PM~8099219
> *Finally got some 13's for the daily
> 
> 
> ...












Your car looks familiar.......


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

My Homie Paul's Cadi "After Life"  
LIFE in San Diego Car Club


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jun 14 2007, 12:51 AM~8101701
> *My Homie Paul's Cadi "After Life"
> LIFE in San Diego Car Club
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 13 2007, 06:10 PM~8098738
> *anyone know if there is a fuse for the power trunk motor? i cant seem to find one on that fucked up fuse diagram
> 
> *


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Jun 14 2007, 12:18 AM~8101453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


But yours looks cleaner


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jun 14 2007, 02:51 AM~8101701
> *My Homie Paul's Cadi "After Life"
> LIFE in San Diego Car Club
> 
> *



very nice


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

i just picked up a 96 fleetwood wahahaha im gonna tear that bitch apart


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

i already took the chrome quarters off


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 14 2007, 01:03 PM~8103920
> *i already took the chrome quarters off
> 
> 
> ...



are the straps that hold the rear rockers on good?

also what about the trim underneath the rear windshied..i need the clips that hold the trim on..


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

also trunk motor is it any good?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 14 2007, 02:14 PM~8103988
> *are the straps that hold the rear rockers on good?
> 
> also what about the trim underneath the rear windshied..i need the clips that hold the trim on..
> ...


well i broke 3 or 4 trim clips ahahahahaha the rest are good,i will have to see the rearwindsheild clip??


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jun 14 2007, 12:51 AM~8101701
> *My Homie Paul's Cadi "After Life"
> LIFE in San Diego Car Club
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Very nice


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 14 2007, 01:20 PM~8104036
> *well i broke 3 or 4 trim clips ahahahahaha the rest are good,i will have to see the rearwindsheild clip??
> *


ok..its the plastic pieces that hold that trim in place that i circled...i cant find them anywhere......also need a front passenger side headlight if its any good


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 14 2007, 11:50 AM~8104233
> *ok..its the plastic pieces that hold that trim in place that i circled...i cant find them anywhere......also need a front passenger side headlight if its any good
> *


YOU CAN GET THE CLIPS THAT HOLD THAT PART ON @ 
ALMOST ANY PAINT SUPPLY STORE . I REPLACED ALL 
MINE WHEN I HAD BOWTIE CONECTION REDO MY TOP .


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 14 2007, 02:50 PM~8104233
> *ok..its the plastic pieces that hold that trim in place that i circled...i cant find them anywhere......also need a front passenger side headlight if its any good
> *


the window piece is in tact but havent taken it off as of yet
ya the head light good ,its just the side marker thats got a little crack


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 14 2007, 01:54 PM~8104253
> *the window piece is in tact but havent taken it off as of yet
> ya the head light good ,its just the side marker thats got a little crack
> *











better than this one? kinda hard to see due to the ice....fucking delivery truck driver parked 6 hours before the storm was due to hit...and he was only 2 and a half hours from my place when he parked.....so he parked in fucking Kansas City and let the car get covered in ice like that....fucking pissed me off :angry: :angry: :angry: 

anyways.....if its in better shape..how much?
if you can get those clips off throw them in to lol


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 14 2007, 01:53 PM~8104248
> *YOU CAN GET THE CLIPS THAT HOLD THAT PART ON @
> ALMOST ANY PAINT SUPPLY STORE . I REPLACED ALL
> MINE WHEN I HAD BOWTIE CONECTION REDO MY TOP .
> *


really? any idea what they call them? are they just a generic piece that works or what?

the only places that sell auto paint here are places like Orileys and they dont have shit

even went to an interior shop that does the tops and he gave me 2 big ass books to go through....no luick..didnt find shit....my only option through him was to get those screw in studs...but those look like shit to me........for now i have 3M tape holding it down....but when as it gets wet it loses its bond....


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 14 2007, 03:11 PM~8104352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


actually yours is way worse than mine fokker hahahahahaha


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 14 2007, 02:16 PM~8104402
> *actually yours is way worse than mine fokker hahahahahaha
> *



lol well hell....ok let me know on the clips...they are pissing me off :angry:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 14 2007, 12:14 PM~8104377
> *really? any idea what they call them? are they just a generic piece that works or what?
> 
> the only places that sell auto paint here are places like Orileys and they dont have shit
> ...


TAKE 1 OF YOUR OLD CLIPS WITH YOU & GET A CLIP AS CLOSE TO IT AS 
YOU CAN . DOWN HERE THEY ARE LIKE 1.50 TO 2 BUCKS EACH @ THE 
PAINT SHOP , & YOU NEED LIKE 12 OF THEM I THINK .


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 14 2007, 02:30 PM~8104471
> *TAKE 1 OF YOUR OLD CLIPS WITH YOU & GET A CLIP AS CLOSE TO IT AS
> YOU CAN . DOWN HERE THEY ARE LIKE 1.50 TO 2 BUCKS EACH @ THE
> PAINT SHOP  , & YOU NEED LIKE 12 OF THEM I THINK .
> *


thats the problem.....i don't have any clips....i didn't realize it but one or 2 had popped and the trim piece was sitting up and when i popped the trunk the trunk grabbed it and riped them all out and they went flying in pieces


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 14 2007, 12:31 PM~8104486
> *thats the problem.....i don't have any clips....i didn't realize it but one or 2 had popped and the trim piece was sitting up and when i popped the trunk the trunk grabbed it and riped them all out and they went flying in pieces
> *


IF YOU WANT TO SEND ME 1 OF THE OLD CLIPS & THE MONEY FOR NEW 1'S , I
WOULD GLADLY STOP @ THE PAINT SHOP & PICK THEM UP & SHIP THEM OUT
TO YOU .


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 14 2007, 03:23 PM~8104441
> *lol well hell....ok let me know on the clips...they are pissing me off :angry:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 14 2007, 12:31 PM~8104486
> *thats the problem.....i don't have any clips....i didn't realize it but one or 2 had popped and the trim piece was sitting up and when i popped the trunk the trunk grabbed it and riped them all out and they went flying in pieces
> *


that happened to me 2


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 14 2007, 03:23 PM~8104441
> *lol well hell....ok let me know on the clips...they are pissing me off :angry:
> *


bro i just tore up the vinyl and theres no fuckin clips what so ever,the roof was redone so no clits ...oh i mean clips.. :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 14 2007, 03:05 PM~8104645
> *bro i just tore up the vinyl and theres no fuckin clips what so ever,the roof was redone so no clits ...oh i mean clips..  :biggrin:
> *


theres not even any clips that hold down the trim under the window?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 14 2007, 02:36 PM~8104508
> *IF YOU WANT TO SEND ME 1 OF THE OLD CLIPS & THE MONEY FOR NEW 1'S , I
> WOULD GLADLY STOP @ THE PAINT SHOP & PICK THEM UP & SHIP THEM OUT
> TO YOU .
> *


dam if i had a clip id do that...only clips that are left are the ones that slid into the rivet...and i need the ones that the trim pops over........maybe ill have to use the screw in style after all


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 14 2007, 02:44 PM~8105297
> *dam if i had a clip id do that...only clips that are left are the ones that slid into the rivet...and i need the ones that the trim pops over........maybe ill have to use the screw in style after all
> *


SEND 1 OF THE BROKEN 1'S . LET ME KNOW .


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 14 2007, 04:54 PM~8105366
> *SEND 1 OF THE BROKEN 1'S . LET ME KNOW .
> *


ill see if i can find one when i get home


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 14 2007, 05:41 PM~8105272
> *theres not even any clips that hold down the trim under the window?
> *


NO BRO NONE I TORE THAT BITCH UP AND FUCK ALL ITS ALL GLUED DOWN..WTFFFFF


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jun 14 2007, 12:51 AM~8101701
> *My Homie Paul's Cadi "After Life"
> LIFE in San Diego Car Club
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 14 2007, 10:03 AM~8103920
> *i already took the chrome quarters off
> 
> 
> ...


how are the mirrors??


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 14 2007, 07:59 PM~8106119
> *how are the mirrors??
> *


the side mirrors are garbage


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Damn Mayhem you do everything at work :roflmao: Tore that bitch down in front of the same shop that did your branding it looks like :roflmao: Now the place smells like burnt flesh and has a stripped ride sittin in front :0 

I will see if I still have one of my clips, I had the same problem but my rear passenger door did it not my trunk :angry: I actually kept a couple of clips, just have to dig them up. Once I do I will post a pic and see if I can get some from one of the shops around here.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 14 2007, 07:50 PM~8106431
> *Damn Mayhem you do everything at work  :roflmao: Tore that bitch down in front of the same shop that did your branding it looks like  :roflmao: Now the place smells like burnt flesh and has a stripped ride sittin in front  :0
> 
> I will see if I still have one of my clips, I had the same problem but my rear passenger door did it not my trunk  :angry: I actually kept a couple of clips, just have to dig them up. Once I do I will post a pic and see if I can get some from one of the shops around here.
> *



cool sounds good let me know man


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Sorry, have not had the time to dig up those clips, will find them this weekend and post on monday. Gotta work on the 54, caddy just a daily


----------



## Nappy Headed Hoes (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 15 2007, 01:50 PM~8112054
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That Hoe gotta mean ass poke!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 15 2007, 07:04 PM~8113408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKIN SExy SHOOT HOMIE


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 14 2007, 06:06 PM~8106531
> *cool sounds good let me know man
> *


hey bro that trim actually takes two different types of clips. my local paint supply had one of them but i couldnt find the other type anywhere. i had to buy a huge pack of them.... i already did mine and a couple friends rides. i'll post some pics and the part #. the ones i have go around the back, under the window but the two that go on the sides right at the back door are different. it holds on fine with just the clips that i have though...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jun 15 2007, 10:58 PM~8113954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got any more pics of the roof?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jun 16 2007, 02:31 AM~8115221
> *hey bro that trim actually takes two different types of clips. my local paint supply had one of them but i couldnt find the other type anywhere. i had to buy a huge pack of them.... i already did mine and a couple friends rides. i'll post some pics and the part #. the ones i have go around the back, under the window but the two that go on the sides right at the back door are different. it holds on fine with just the clips that i have though...
> *


yeah i have the 2 clips that go by the back doors..and can get those localy...i need the ones that go under the window :cheesy: 
want to sell me some? :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt for some clips :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:angry: :angry:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 16 2007, 10:18 PM~8118987
> *:angry:  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

anyone have trunk carpet....


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 16 2007, 10:40 PM~8119076
> *anyone have trunk carpet....
> *


What happened niod stick?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 16 2007, 10:18 PM~8118987
> *:angry:  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


whammy owned :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

homie what happpend


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

your having a bad day!!!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 16 2007, 11:44 PM~8119097
> *What happened niod stick?
> *


so far thats my assumption....either that or switch.....i will find out later today....


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 16 2007, 11:54 PM~8119171
> *whammy owned :0
> *


wasnt wammy owned...it was solenoidstuckmotorranawaycaughtonfire owned :angry:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jun 17 2007, 01:09 AM~8119481
> *your having a bad day!!!
> *


tell me about it....you check those clips out? give me some good news


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

that sucks!


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

i got a carpet compete clean for u..


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jun 17 2007, 10:54 AM~8120941
> *i got a carpet compete clean for u..
> *


Fender?


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 17 2007, 09:02 AM~8120740
> *tell me about it....you check those clips out? give me some good news
> *


good news, i have some left and will post pics in a bit.... how many did you need.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jun 17 2007, 02:51 PM~8121641
> *good news, i have some left and will post pics in a bit.... how many did you need.
> *


the only clips i have are the ones by the back doors....nothing else left....i would greatly appreciate how ever many you can spare....atleast enough to properly secure the trim...and maybe a spare or 2 lol

im about to go tear the setup out of my trunk and start the rebuild.... :angry: :nosad:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jun 17 2007, 11:54 AM~8120941
> *i got a carpet compete clean for u..
> *


how much shipped...cheap please :biggrin: ...im fucking broke as hell right now :uh:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

Thats derty......


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

whats left of my saco comp motor and nice chrome HD noid


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

MY 96 :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

pics not very good but the part # is: gm-20199675


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Painted my trim black


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz+Jun 14 2007, 08:50 PM~8106431-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jun 18 2007, 02:13 AM~8124994
> *
> 
> 
> ...



isnt that the clip that is by the doors? i have those 2 but would like atleast 2 of them to replace the ones i got incase i break them taking the trim off......

what i really need are they other clips that go across the back of the car just below the windshield


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 18 2007, 10:58 AM~8126260
> *:biggrin: well bro im at my shop 50 to 60 hrs a week so i do alot here ahahahahaha
> :biggrin:
> *



you got good carpet? how much shipped to 65672


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jun 18 2007, 02:13 AM~8124994
> *
> 
> 
> ...



never mind im a retard..i reread your original post about these clips...if they work hook me up lol


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 18 2007, 12:09 PM~8126360
> *you got good carpet? how much shipped to 65672
> *


ya the carpets nice,shoot me a price.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 18 2007, 11:15 AM~8126410
> *ya the carpets nice,shoot me a price.
> *


i have no idea what to even offer man...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

x2


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 18 2007, 11:23 AM~8126463
> *i have no idea what to even offer man...
> *


pimpdaddy had one, cheeper when it comes to shipping. i paid $25 for the carpet thats in yours now. well, back when it looked good :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jun 18 2007, 01:38 PM~8126959
> *pimpdaddy had one, cheeper when it comes to shipping. i paid $25 for the carpet thats in yours now.  well, back when it looked good  :uh:
> *


wahahahahahahahaha carpetowned


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jun 18 2007, 12:38 PM~8126959
> *pimpdaddy had one, cheeper when it comes to shipping. i paid $25 for the carpet thats in yours now.  well, back when it looked good  :uh:
> *


lmao i know i know.....im just trying to piece together what i can..this fucking blows man....


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

wahahahahahahahaha piecingowned


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 18 2007, 01:02 PM~8127118
> *wahahahahahahahaha piecingowned
> *



dam you :angry: just wait till your shit catches on fire :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 18 2007, 02:07 PM~8127150
> *dam you :angry:  just wait till your shit catches on fire :angry:
> *


i will throw it out and buy another bahahahahahahaha


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 17 2007, 09:27 PM~8124188
> *whats left of my saco comp motor and nice chrome HD noid
> 
> 
> ...


FAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWK


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

u


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven+Jun 16 2007, 12:31 AM~8115221-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to see it caught fire, said it before and will say it again, I hate the "re-buildable" solenoids! Good thing is now you can re-build it but seems to me that they have a tendancy to burn up just because they can be fixed. :angry: 



> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 17 2007, 02:20 PM~8121924
> *the only clips i have are the ones by the back doors....nothing else left....i would greatly appreciate how ever many you can spare....atleast enough to properly secure the trim...and maybe a spare or 2 lol
> 
> im about to go tear the setup out of my trunk and start the rebuild.... :angry:  :nosad:
> *


Thought I had atleast a couple of clips floating around in my trunk but did not find them :banghead:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 18 2007, 01:42 PM~8127383
> *Whats up Wayne, how are things going. Thanks for the info on the clips. Damn cats busted mine and now I have a gap between the trim and the back window.
> Sorry to see it caught fire, said it before and will say it again, I hate the "re-buildable" solenoids! Good thing is now you can re-build it but seems to me that they have a tendancy to burn up just because they can be fixed.  :angry:
> Thought I had atleast a couple of clips floating around in my trunk but did not find them  :banghead:
> *




yes fire sucks  im working on the rebuild...trying to get everything together...need to find a chrome Double Post motor like this 











I called BM...there totally out of double post motors....anyone have one they would sell?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 18 2007, 03:01 PM~8127484
> *yes fire sucks  im working on the rebuild...trying to get everything together...need to find a chrome Double Post motor like this
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 18 2007, 12:01 PM~8127484
> *yes fire sucks  im working on the rebuild...trying to get everything together...need to find a chrome Double Post motor like this
> 
> 
> ...


May I ask why you chose the double post motors? Other than already having a set and now needing to match the good one. From reading your post's it does not seem like you abuse the setup or use it much for hopping, but I may be wrong. Just curious. 

Try the guys at StreetRider up in KC ... they carry BM products
http://www.streetriderskc.com/Flash/newpage1.html

Or

Lona's
http://www.lona-sons.com/main.php


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 18 2007, 02:39 PM~8127695
> *May I ask why you chose the double post motors? Other than already having a set and now needing to match the good one. From reading your post's it does not seem like you abuse the setup or use it much for hopping, but I may be wrong. Just curious.
> 
> Try the guys at StreetRider up in KC ... they carry BM products
> ...



your right..i dont abuse my setup...i do like to do a gas hop down the strip every now and then..i just want to be able to hit the switch and not be worried..this shit sucks.....BAD.....ive been told these double post motors work great and last a good amount of time.....so i figure if im going to buy a new motor ill buy 1 thats going to last...........im not worried about the 2 post not matching my rear motor...im going to get the chrome one cause it looks close to the same......so no one can really tell.....

i did call BM and they said they were out and there distributors were out...but i think ill call street riders anyway


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

hella sucks  

atleast your whole ride didnt catch fire  

i almost set mine on fire saturday. i got pissed because after installing everything i needed for the motor. i cant find where my eletric fans plugs into.. so i got pissed and almost took some gas to that bitch but i realized it aint insured yet :0


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Here is a question I have posted in another thread....any info is helpful. I also posted some answers that I got but still need more. Thanks  



> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz+Jun 11 2007, 06:40 PM~8085476-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, they grew in the right way (welds). Its not a problem to have someone throw the new one's in...just want to be sure I get two if they are both needed. 

SECOND QUESTION:

Uh :uh: Do you guys happen to know what size the factory exhaust pipe is :biggrin: Cats on Ebay but gotta order the right size.

I always feel bad posting here and not throwing up a pic so here is one :biggrin: 


This is a belly shot of a Fleetwood that will be out on the streets repping Parliament again...thats all I can show, mabe shouldnt have shown that yet hno: What up Mikey :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 18 2007, 06:59 PM~8129227
> *hella sucks
> 
> atleast your whole ride didnt catch fire
> ...


lol thats no good


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

tt


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Jun 18 2007, 10:31 PM~8130303
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD_DOGG12 (Sep 6, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOGG12_@Jun 18 2007, 09:43 PM~8130413
> *
> *


nice!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< i will post it soon


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## devious syn (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Jun 18 2007, 08:31 PM~8130303
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :worship:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Jun 19 2007, 02:36 AM~8132427
> *<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< i will post it soon
> *


YA HURRY UP!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Jun 18 2007, 07:31 PM~8130303
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Miami DUB SHOW.


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

:uh: Redz sticker on a lifted donk?


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Jun 19 2007, 09:35 AM~8134271
> *:uh: Redz sticker on a lifted donk?
> *


Provide the products and services your customers want to pay for and you keep them happy and you stay in bisness.  

Not my choice of altered suspension but it takes work to do it right.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 19 2007, 11:50 AM~8134330
> *Provide the products and services your customers want to pay for and you keep them happy and you stay in bisness.
> 
> Not my choice of altered suspension but it takes work to do it right.
> *


your right about that


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Fleetwood with painted chrome moldings. Looks trick.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i need some advise

ok well im tryna get my car ready for the san mateo show and possibly even vegas. well i kinda need some new rims because mines are old and the gold is starting to rust and isnt really shiny any more so i was thinkin about getting some new rims but the ones i want cost about 2 g's. and rigght now i cant really save for em because im spending my money on paint, chrome suspension, and my bags. so i was wondering do u guys think i should just buy another set of chinas just to look good on my car for the time being and maybe sometime next year get my zeniths or do u guys think i should just keep my rims even though the gold is rusting and doesnt really shine and get some zeniths later on this year or at the beginning of next year ???

thanx


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

o yea and keep in mind i dont have a job because no 1 will hire me :angry: so i takes me a while to save up 2 g's


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 19 2007, 11:31 AM~8134839
> *Fleetwood with painted chrome moldings. Looks trick.
> 
> 
> ...


I was just checking those out on the ImpalaSSForum


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 19 2007, 11:31 AM~8134839
> *Fleetwood with painted chrome moldings. Looks trick.
> 
> 
> ...


i dont like  it


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 19 2007, 01:20 PM~8135517
> *i dont like   it
> *


to be honest me either


----------



## EVANASTY (Apr 4, 2007)

devilles are better


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EVANASTY_@Jun 19 2007, 02:43 PM~8135664
> *devilles are better
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 19 2007, 12:01 PM~8134961
> *i need some advise
> 
> ok well im tryna get my car ready for the san mateo show and possibly even vegas. well i kinda need some new rims because mines are old and the gold is starting to rust and isnt really shiny any more so i was thinkin about getting some new rims but the ones i want cost about 2 g's. and rigght now i cant really save for em because im spending my money on paint, chrome suspension, and my bags. so i was wondering do u guys think i should just buy another set of chinas just to look good on my car for the time being and maybe sometime next year get my zeniths or do u guys think i should just keep my rims even though the gold is rusting and doesnt really shine and get some zeniths later on this year or at the beginning of next year ???
> ...


can i get some advice :angry: 

:biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 19 2007, 03:43 PM~8135671
> *can i get some advice :angry:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Sell as many thing that you own that you don't use any more and get the 2 g's. 

If not get the chinas powercoated for $250 or so untill you get the Zeniths.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

:0 they are only 250 what da hell who has em that cheap but i need center golds with a chrome hub


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 19 2007, 01:31 PM~8134839
> *Fleetwood with painted chrome moldings. Looks trick.
> 
> 
> ...



ugh that shit looks like a caprice :barf:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

this is the kinda wheel imma have to get if i get china and the same if i get zenith but juust in 13x7 instead of 14x6 

so do u guys know about how much a set of brand new chinas like these would run me


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Talk to Homboy he has good prices and could get you what ever combo you need.

Homeboys Hydro


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

make sure to ask for reverse....and if your getting them for your fleet then get 14x6 in the rear or 13x6 if your doing 13s


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 19 2007, 04:17 PM~8136662
> *make sure to ask for reverse....and if your getting them for your fleet then get 14x6 in the rear or 13x6 if your doing 13s
> *


well imma get 14x6s all around i think it looks ugly when u do 2 differend sizes

they make 13x6s??


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 19 2007, 02:48 PM~8136098
> *ugh that shit looks like a caprice :barf:
> *


Didnt say that I liked it either, just that I was looking at the pics on another site. I prefer some color...but like the fact that on the Impala forum, Cadillac owners actually put some work in under the hood and not just the trunk :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 19 2007, 04:20 PM~8136683
> *well imma get 14x6s all around i think it looks ugly when u do 2 differend sizes
> 
> they make 13x6s??
> *


Call Joe...guy you bought the Fleetwood from, he gets rims


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 19 2007, 06:36 PM~8136783
> *Didnt say that I liked it either, just that I was looking at the pics on another site. I prefer some color...but like the fact that on the Impala forum, Cadillac owners actually put some work in under the hood and not just the trunk  :biggrin:
> *



yeah i know what you mean...


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jun 16 2007, 12:31 AM~8115221
> *hey bro that trim actually takes two different types of clips. my local paint supply had one of them but i couldnt find the other type anywhere. i had to buy a huge pack of them.... i already did mine and a couple friends rides. i'll post some pics and the part #. the ones i have go around the back, under the window but the two that go on the sides right at the back door are different. it holds on fine with just the clips that i have though...
> *


sorry guys i think i got it backwards :twak: after looking at my wifes car the clips i posted go on the vynal top sides of the car. it takes a different clip on the painted metal piece above the trunk. sorry... :happysad:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

again??


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

WHATS UP TTT


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Jun 20 2007, 10:57 AM~8141715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice  

What do you guys do for the tire dnt hit the body of the car I got 13 / 7


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 20 2007, 12:19 PM~8141812
> *Nice
> 
> What do you guys do for the tire dnt hit the body of the car I got 13 / 7
> *


MYSELF NEVER DRIVE LAID JUST LOCKED UP


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Jun 20 2007, 12:57 PM~8141715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so very very very nice :0


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Jun 20 2007, 11:22 AM~8141824
> *MYSELF NEVER DRIVE LAID JUST LOCKED UP
> *


I got hydros on my Lincoln but the caddy is my every day car


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 20 2007, 10:19 AM~8141812
> *Nice
> 
> What do you guys do for the tire dnt hit the body of the car I got 13 / 7
> *


I got 13x7's also, I just trim the skirts.....


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jun 20 2007, 04:16 PM~8143846
> *ttt
> *


 :0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jun 20 2007, 07:17 PM~8143854
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jun 20 2007, 05:44 PM~8144014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice engine compartment :thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

thanks


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

BLVD Aces Picnic


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jun 20 2007, 08:38 PM~8143971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

dam thats nice...there sure are a ton of nice feetwoods


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jun 20 2007, 06:44 PM~8144014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that moter is sweet


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Jun 21 2007, 10:23 AM~8147741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Jun 21 2007, 01:23 PM~8147741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I JUST JIZZED ALL OVER IN MY PANTS


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Jun 21 2007, 10:23 AM~8147741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that don't look like EZ driven


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

got dam


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

X2 THE BADEST ASS CADDY OUT THERE


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 21 2007, 04:02 PM~8149085
> *X2 THE BADEST ASS CADDY OUT THERE
> *


x45 mill to the 3rd


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

TRUE............


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## eruupptt (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

id post a new pic of my trunk.....but its empty....


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Jun 21 2007, 10:23 AM~8147741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

so when they paint the dash pad they make a fiberglass cover to go over the factory dash pad?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jun 21 2007, 09:27 PM~8151978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I THOUGHT YOU SOLD THAT CAR ????


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jun 21 2007, 09:27 PM~8151978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that tight


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

my boys daily


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

all you guys are runnin a 13x6/14x6 in the back???  :dunno:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 22 2007, 10:43 AM~8154262
> *all you guys are runnin a 13x6/14x6 in the back???  :dunno:
> *


I run 14x7 all around on mine.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 21 2007, 10:40 PM~8152097
> *I THOUGHT YOU SOLD THAT CAR ????
> *


$$$ , so i got her back


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jun 21 2007, 10:27 PM~8151978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice caddy


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

looks good on them 13s :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jun 21 2007, 08:27 PM~8151978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

yup


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Look what I found for SALE on E-bay?










Ebay Sale

Good luck on the sale. Well worth the money.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 22 2007, 12:32 PM~8154621
> *Look what I found for SALE on E-bay?
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 22 2007, 12:32 PM~8154621
> *Look what I found for SALE on E-bay?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jun 22 2007, 06:27 AM~8151978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Johnny, wazzup. We're comming to LA in October, hook a homie up..


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Well i started the rebuild....i tore everything out of the trunk...heres some new pics of the rack and batts after the repaint.....also got tired of black accumes painted them to match the setup....

Trunk gutted...









Battery part of the rack...









Fresh white paint on the batts..









Better than black Accumes..




























please no dam pink comments lol


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

nice pool ,i bet i can do 8000 laps no problem in that!!!

and cut your grass mook!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 22 2007, 01:50 PM~8155525
> *nice pool ,i bet i can do 8000 laps no problem in that!!!
> 
> and cut your grass mook!
> *


:roflmao: the pool is for the kids...and me...hahahahaha after painted the batts and moving them around and shit i worked up a sweat and fell in...felt dam good lmao....
so its in the perfect spot hahaha.........as far as the grass goes...i got a kid thats supposed to be mowing it...no clue when though lmao...i dont even have a lawnmower :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Jun 21 2007, 10:23 AM~8147741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's sick one of the best caddy


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood+Jun 22 2007, 11:45 AM~8155485-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got one like that just bigger...it has to fit a 15, 13, 11 and 7 year old...plus my fat ass when it gets hot enough. :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Jun 22 2007, 12:14 PM~8155262
> *Hey Johnny, wazzup. We're comming to LA in October, hook a homie up..
> *


whatcha need :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 22 2007, 03:08 PM~8156137
> *
> That area does look like Missouri...I can almost feel the humidity  :biggrin:
> Question: What are the spots on the inside of the quarter? Fiberglass?
> ...



yeah i start sweating from the humidity as soon as i start working in the garage...got a nice shop fan but it only does so much.....right now my kids are 1 and 2....my girl is 2 and it obsessed with swimming so me and her use it alot...its ok.....i prefer the lake...which is only a 10 min drive to Table Rock Lake..worlds largest man made lake and its clear and clean....love it


the stuff on on the inside of the quarters is fiberglassed... True-S_Mike (previous owner) did the fiberglassed quarters...they hold up really nice....

my grass is always like that...plus its done nothing but rain since march....mow it 1 day 2 days later its like that again...crazy....


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 22 2007, 04:22 PM~8156621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i bet you miss that caddy


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 22 2007, 03:46 PM~8156780
> *i bet you miss that caddy
> *


I do but my next one will be better.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 22 2007, 04:53 PM~8156828
> *I do but my next one will be better.
> *


  

i miss my caddy and i still own it lol...havent driven it for a week come tomorrow...sucks


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 22 2007, 11:50 AM~8155525
> *nice pool ,i bet i can do 8000 laps no problem in that!!!
> 
> and cut your grass mook!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jun 22 2007, 06:50 PM~8157536
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 22 2007, 04:22 PM~8156621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn 509............ car was so sexy! cant wait to see #2


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jun 22 2007, 06:36 PM~8157748
> *damn 509............ car was so sexy! cant wait to see #2
> *


You cutting on yours yet?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 22 2007, 10:13 PM~8158463
> *You cutting on yours yet?
> *


hes afraid to :0


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)




----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 22 2007, 10:13 PM~8158463
> *You cutting on yours yet?
> *


 pickin up shit for the walls and the steel i need to do it within the next few weeks. gettin the door fixed first ( repaint )


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 23 2007, 12:20 AM~8159053
> *hes afraid to :0
> *


 :uh: 

needing the funds and being afraid is 2 different things................. im broke bitch


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jun 23 2007, 08:34 AM~8160599
> *:uh:
> 
> needing the funds and being afraid is 2 different things................. im broke bitch
> *


Me 2 I want to get a basic set up 2 pump all crome :angry: but I'm broke but already tell my ruka she needs to work OT :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jun 23 2007, 10:34 AM~8160599
> *:uh:
> 
> needing the funds and being afraid is 2 different things................. im broke bitch
> *


im broker than you lmao


----------



## jefe1904 (Sep 12, 2006)

anyone wanna buy a roadmaster check it out here

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...uick+roadmaster


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jun 23 2007, 08:58 AM~8160470
> *pickin up shit for the walls and the steel i need to do it within the next few weeks. gettin the door fixed first ( repaint )
> *


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

started working on my engine got a few things at the chrome shop but i tried this stuff out







and heres my engine before







and after







pics dont make it look that good but it actaully does

i need to get some more i got alot of wires left to do


----------



## cadillacstyle1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Here is a pic of my engine.
Its a 96, different motor.
But just wanted to give an example of what some paint and chrome wire loom
can do.

What do you think?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillacstyle1_@Jun 23 2007, 09:54 PM~8164028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea thats clean 

and that chrome wire loom did make it look better like i say imma try to use it on every visible wire and get alot of things chromed and paint the rest so hopefully mines looks as good as that


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jun 23 2007, 09:26 PM~8164172
> *ttt
> *


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

I don't think I have posted my car in this topic yet, so here it is.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

reppin elite hawaii


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

cadistrophic on the freeway


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 24 2007, 12:04 PM~8165743
> *reppin elite hawaii
> 
> 
> *


dam thats a hot one


----------



## XALLEYEZONMEX20 (Feb 24, 2007)

DROPPIN MY FIRST BROUGHAM SOON, STILL NEED TO GET TOP DONE AND OTHER MINOR DETAILS, BUT HERES A TASTE OF WHATS TO COME


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 24 2007, 10:05 AM~8165749
> *cadistrophic on the freeway
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 holy shit!!!!!!!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by XALLEYEZONMEX20_@Jun 24 2007, 01:12 PM~8166074
> *DROPPIN MY FIRST BROUGHAM SOON, STILL NEED TO GET TOP DONE AND OTHER MINOR DETAILS, BUT HERES A TASTE OF WHATS TO COME
> 
> 
> ...



very very nice man looks bad ass!


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PAPER CHASER, *INDIVIDUALS1996LA*
WHY AIN'T YOU @ HARBOR PARK WITH EVERY 1 ELSE ?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 24 2007, 04:49 PM~8167201
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: PAPER CHASER, INDIVIDUALS1996LA
> WHY AIN'T YOU @ HARBOR PARK WITH EVERY 1 ELSE ?
> *


:biggrin: both cars are gettin ready for the 4th  why arnt you :0


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jun 24 2007, 07:54 PM~8168349
> *:biggrin: both cars are gettin ready for the 4th  why arnt you :0
> *


MY DAUGHTER WASN'T FEELING GOOD , SO WE WATCHED CARTOONS
& MOVIES ALL DAY :biggrin:


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AZTEK SOLDIER_@Jun 24 2007, 10:07 PM~8168424
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i like how you did the subs in there...:thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 24 2007, 09:02 PM~8168398
> *MY DAUGHTER WASN'T FEELING GOOD , SO WE WATCHED CARTOONS
> & MOVIES ALL DAY  :biggrin:
> *


my wife took the kids to the beach then i took them for ice cream ....kick back day :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

how much did u guys pay for ur paint jobs????



im lookin to get the caddy painted asap i just want to get it painted a color just a bit darker and with a lil flake in it and thats my jambs and all and just with one coat of clear( not much at all because after imma get it striped and then put tons of clear on it :biggrin: )

how much do u guys think that should run me because imma go out 2 marro and hit up a few shops and try to find the best deal what what do u think something like this will cost???


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER (Sep 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 24 2007, 08:52 PM~8168773
> *i like how you did the subs in there...:thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 22 2007, 05:22 PM~8156621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice,where did it go?


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jun 24 2007, 08:55 PM~8168787
> *my wife took the kids to the beach then i took them for ice cream ....kick back day :biggrin:
> *


SHIT CAN'T BEAT A LAZY DAY , JUST CHILL RELAX & ORDER OUT FOR DINNER :biggrin:


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

comin to a street near you...this summer


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

*DAMN!!!!!*


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

YUP


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 24 2007, 09:05 AM~8165749
> *cadistrophic on the freeway
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin love it!!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

post pics of your fleet nasty ass steve?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

do u guys think this will look good in my engine cuz im not sure if it will look right


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 25 2007, 02:15 PM~8171711
> *do u guys think this will look good in my engine cuz im not sure if it will look right
> 
> 
> ...


*well heres mine.*


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 25 2007, 11:21 AM~8171746
> *well heres mine.
> 
> 
> ...


YOU & YOUR PINK !!!!! YOU DAMN FAIRY 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 25 2007, 02:41 PM~8171884
> *YOU & YOUR PINK !!!!! YOU DAMN FAIRY
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


when i bought it of your collection you said it was red and it matched your clown nose ,at least its not brown like turds thats the kinda pussy u like to eatahahahahah :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 25 2007, 11:44 AM~8171907
> *when i bought it of your collection you said it was red and it matched your clown nose ,at least its not brown like turds  thats the kinda pussy u like to eatahahahahah :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

wahahahaha angelo u filthy bastardahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

i need one of those for mine :cheesy:.....nevermind i have the LT1 lol


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 25 2007, 05:13 PM~8172872
> *i need one of those for mine :cheesy:.....nevermind i have the LT1 lol
> *


haha i got 1 of those too hahahaha


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 25 2007, 04:17 PM~8172905
> *haha i got 1 of those too hahahaha
> *


im gonna start painting under my hood :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

MY DIFF COVER


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 25 2007, 10:11 AM~8171684
> *post pics of your fleet nasty ass steve?
> *


nope no way... you guys will laugh at it  :biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

i need some digital pics... not cell phone pics


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

WHERE ARE DA BIG BODY HOPPERS AT :dunno:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 25 2007, 07:06 PM~8175063
> *MY DIFF COVER
> 
> *


NICE BRO REAL NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty+Jun 25 2007, 10:56 PM~8175467-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its gonna be even nicer once it gets chrome and gold!!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

looks good mayhem..what did that cost you


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 26 2007, 04:27 PM~8180458
> *looks good mayhem..what did that cost you
> *


$70 for the diff cover and $400 for the engraving and chrome+gold :biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jun 18 2007, 07:17 PM~8129364
> *i know i late on posting this lol but here it is for some people that want a better look even though ***** beat me to it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Tried it . . . . . but couldn't do it? I tried to bake it but no luck. 
It looks like that glue isn't heat activated like most headlights and tail lights are. 

Any Suggestions on how to make clear turn signals?

Oh well back to the drawing board.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 26 2007, 03:29 PM~8180470
> *$70 for the diff cover and $400 for the engraving and chrome+gold :biggrin:
> *


dam thats costly lol


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 26 2007, 02:45 PM~8181058
> *Tried it  . . . . . but couldn't do it? I tried to bake it but no luck.
> It looks like that glue isn't heat activated like most headlights and tail lights are.
> 
> ...


Does anyone else see the LED lights? :0 :wow: :0 Where can I get those and how much? :nicoderm:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 26 2007, 05:38 PM~8181841
> *Does anyone else see the LED lights?  :0  :wow:  :0 Where can I get those and how much?  :nicoderm:
> *


homie the tail lights are a pack of LEDS and the reverse lights u can get from stylinconcepts.com :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)

santa barbara


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by infamous62_@Jun 26 2007, 08:44 PM~8183739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like that nice and simple but hella clean thats how i wanna k  eep mines


----------



## 2twin (Sep 13, 2005)

Here we go again...! More pic''s of the pink white cadillac, nothing different


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2twin_@Jun 26 2007, 09:32 PM~8184146
> *Here we go again...! More pic''s of the pink white cadillac, nothing different
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
TELL EM TWIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2twin_@Jun 26 2007, 11:32 PM~8184146
> *Here we go again...! More pic''s of the pink white cadillac, nothing different
> *


 :uh: ive not posted anything on my car in a while...so go back to your rocking chair..... :uh: 

you seem to have something against my ride...cant be the car itself so im sure its the pink....and i really dont give a dam....im not the only one to past pics of their cars on here.....very few times do i post the same shit...in fact the last pics i posted are progress pics of rebuilding my setup since the shit burnt.....there is always something different....your obliviously to dam blind to see the difference in anything i post......im getting sick and tired of your fucking lame ass comments.....so keep them to your fucking self.......you dont like it...dont post....its as easy as that....i see something i dont like...i dont post.....


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

hell the last pics i posted where on the dam 22nd back on page 216....here it is the 27th and page 220..almost 221........dam your fucking slow....


----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)

ma daily


Shot with E3200 at 2007-06-26


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZTEK SOLDIER_@Jun 24 2007, 08:07 PM~8168424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my caddy


----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Jun 26 2007, 11:45 PM~8184922
> *my caddy
> *


yours is a little nicer than mine :uh:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 caprice lowrider_@Jun 26 2007, 11:35 PM~8184877
> *ma daily
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats clean throw some black spokes on that and juice it and it would be ready


----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)

wheels are on there way :biggrin: 

juice...... 2008? hopefully


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

sounds good just make sure u post some pics of it when u get dat done


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 26 2007, 10:12 PM~8184433
> *:uh:  ive not posted anything on my car in a while...so go back to your rocking chair..... :uh:
> 
> you seem to have something against my ride...cant be the car itself so im sure its the pink....and i really dont give a dam....im not the only one to past pics of their cars on here.....very few times do i post the same shit...in fact the last pics i posted are progress pics of rebuilding my setup since the shit burnt.....there is always something different....your obliviously to dam blind to see the difference in anything i post......im getting sick and tired of your fucking lame ass comments.....so keep them to your fucking self.......you dont like it...dont post....its as easy as that....i see something i dont like...i dont post.....
> *




DAMN! YOU KNOW WHO UR TALKIN SHIT TO?


----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 27 2007, 12:12 AM~8185037
> *sounds good just make sure u post some pics of it when u get dat done
> *


will do man


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 caprice lowrider_@Jun 27 2007, 12:01 AM~8184983
> *yours is a little nicer than mine :uh:
> *


thank you


----------



## qbass (Apr 18, 2006)

video: *CLIP*


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Eastwood vehicle tilterCheck this shit out. . . . .

If I had the money I would get one right now. 

Would work great on a show car to show off the undercarage.

Cool $hit.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 27 2007, 02:17 AM~8185054
> *DAMN! YOU KNOW WHO UR TALKIN SHIT TO?
> *


i really dont care...he seems to have a problem with me or my car .....and i wasnt talking shit...just stating what was on my mind about the situation...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 27 2007, 11:08 AM~8186483
> *:cheesy:
> *


all my parts are on the way to be here tomorrow and friday ..i should be rolling again this weekend........i even changed a few things up :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 27 2007, 12:20 PM~8186559
> *all my parts are on the way to be here tomorrow and friday ..i should be rolling again this weekend........i even changed a few things up :cheesy:
> *


  pics


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 27 2007, 11:23 AM~8186582
> * pics
> *


i dont know....seems some people are blind and might not be able to tell the differances when i post them up this weekend...... :uh: 

who gives a fuck ill post anyway.....my daughter dipped my digi cam in the aquarium :angry: 
so itll be cell phone pics lmao


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

whaha aquariumowned


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2twin+Jun 26 2007, 09:32 PM~8184146-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Easy there Don "INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER" King :0 



> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood+Jun 26 2007, 10:12 PM~8184433-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So your saying that if somebody starts talking shit about your ride you would sit back and keep your mouth shut? Because of "who" somebody is? Sorry brotha but I know I wont back down from anybody who wants to bring shit my way...be it with the rides, family or whatever. Cant roll like that  I dont know who 2twin is but Im sure when it comes to his shit he would feel the same way :nicoderm:



> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood+Jun 27 2007, 09:04 AM~8186461-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly if OneSexy95Fleetwood did not post the progress of his ride (minor to major changes) then this thread would have alot less pages and would not provide the discussion that comes along with it. 

Bottom line...anybody can talk shit on what another is doing...I feel it takes more to provide positive reinforcement or to not say anything negative about the effort put into their rides even if you dont agree with it. Its not your money, pay for my mods and you can then have some input on what I do with my ride  

We do got to understand that as soon as you post up pictures of any kind you then open yourself up to any comments good or bad.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

TRUE


----------



## 2twin (Sep 13, 2005)

"BUY,'' another car, or start over again, how can a man drive a pink car, unless he's a ***


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 27 2007, 03:45 PM~8188327
> *The only issue I have and I have stated this before...is when somebody quotes EVERY PICTURE and continues the same pictures for 2, 3, 4 pages :banghead:
> Easy there Don "INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER" King  :0
> This is true with so many rides and threads on LIL...dont like it dont post :thumbsup:
> ...



i agree 100%


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

I believe my Caddy is equipped with air leveling suspension, Is there a way to shut this off?

Also, i have traction control. This gets on my nerves, i cannot stand it when my car cuts power when i loose a little traction. Is there a way to shut this function off also?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2twin_@Jun 27 2007, 05:36 PM~8189085
> *"BUY,'' another car, or start over again, how can a man drive a pink car, unless he's a ***
> *


*1st off once again...MY CAR IS NOT PINK......*

you know what man ive kept my mouth shut long enough out of respect for who you say you are....this is the internet...i dont know who you really are..for all i know you could be just some kid in a basement who seen Sunday Driver and thought it would be fun to pretend to be someone on layitlow.com.....or you could be who you say you are...if your that then like i told you in PM that you just ignored way back when....i respect what you have done and who you are and what you have done in your part with the Majestics........but you of all people should know that building a lowrider requires people to do different things....somethings some may not like...some everyone might like.....im not building this car for you or anyone else....im building the car for me...i enjoy driving a lowrider and hitting switches just as much as you.....so if you are Twin, one of the OG founders of Majestics Compton like you and others say you are....then for you to be calling me a *** over having pink on my ride is very disrespectful to your club and also disrespectful to me....i honestly dont care about your comment....i just find it very contradicting of you for you to REP one of the largest car clubs in the world and call a fellow lowrider a *** because you dont like the pink on his car.....


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

this shit makes me want to post a never before seen pic :cheesy:


----------



## biglucke (Jun 9, 2006)

man people need to get over it. im not into pink , but i cant stand red, but i dont talk shit about everyone with a red car. i mean dammn thats just retarded, just because its not your style or favorite color NO NEED TO HATE!!!


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

ok, heres mine... exept mine dont have no pink.......... hopefully nobody will have anythin negative to say!! :biggrin:


single pump


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biglucke_@Jun 27 2007, 05:44 PM~8189974
> *man people need to get over it.  im not into pink , but i cant stand red, but i dont talk shit about everyone with a red car. i mean dammn thats just retarded, just because its not your style or favorite color NO NEED TO HATE!!!
> *


x2 if it aint yo car dont trip


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jun 27 2007, 07:56 PM~8190048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good man


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

OneSexy95Fleetwood

first of all I wanted to tell u thankz for helping me with what I pm you..heres what I wanted to ask u.....are u going to get anthing airbrush on the trunk of your ride homie


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jun 27 2007, 07:56 PM~8190048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


......PLATE ON GRILL....................
other then that :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

anyone got a front license plate holder they wouldnt mind letting go


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

o yea and i got the cover sets( tailight cover and side marker covers) for sale for just 20 bucks shipped to anywhere in the US and in vegas ill be selling em at the super show  so hit me up if u want some


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 27 2007, 09:15 PM~8190572
> *OneSexy95Fleetwood
> 
> first of all I wanted to tell u thankz for helping me with what I pm you..heres what I wanted to ask u.....are u going to get anthing airbrush on the trunk of your ride homie
> *


no problem man.....im probly not going to do any air brushing but will have more striping done.....


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Jun 27 2007, 05:57 PM~8189278
> *I believe my Caddy is equipped with air leveling suspension,  Is there a way to shut this off?
> 
> Also, i have traction control.  This gets on my nerves,  i cannot stand it when my car cuts power when i loose a little traction.  Is there a way to shut this function off also?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## biglucke (Jun 9, 2006)

the button for the traction control is in the glove box...and you can unhook the air level system but why unless you got juice? shit makes it smooth as hell..


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biglucke_@Jun 28 2007, 12:09 AM~8191968
> *the button for the traction control is in the glove box...and you can unhook the air level system but why unless you got juice? shit makes it smooth as hell..
> *


I was wondering if by unhooking it maybe the rear would shit a little lower until i got my setup this winter.
Thanks on the traction control


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Jun 27 2007, 10:28 PM~8192087
> *I was wondering if by unhooking it maybe the rear would shit a little lower until i got my setup this winter.
> Thanks on the traction control
> *


thats how mines is


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

Did you unhook the ride control also? If so, hows it ride now? ANd where'd you unhook it at?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Jun 27 2007, 10:31 PM~8192110
> *Did you unhook the ride control also? If so, hows it ride now? ANd where'd you unhook it at?
> *


well see i guess mines dont work atleast dats what the guy who i bought it from said so it aint on thats y my caddy is so low to be stock and it still rides pretty good


----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Jun 27 2007, 09:28 PM~8192087
> *I was wondering if by unhooking it maybe the rear would shit a little lower until i got my setup this winter.
> Thanks on the traction control
> *


You can make it sit lower but you have to jack up the rear and there is a lever on middle of the rear suspension that you have to unscrew and make your adjusments either you want it higher or lower...then tighten up screw then your done. P.M if you want more info.


----------



## Secret Garden (May 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Jun 27 2007, 03:57 PM~8189278
> *I believe my Caddy is equipped with air leveling suspension,  Is there a way to shut this off?
> 
> Also, i have traction control.  This gets on my nerves,  i cannot stand it when my car cuts power when i loose a little traction.  Is there a way to shut this function off also?
> *


 Depending on what year caddy U have Tha trackson control is in tha glove box. Dont think U can turn tha levering system off.
:thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

im looking to reant a trailer to haul my caddy to vegas and i was wondering do u guys know of any good places that will rent out trailers at a good price to haul my caddy???


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

Yup that traction contro is something else :angry: 

So, I'm guessing it's impossible to throw a burnout in these cars then


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jun 27 2007, 07:29 PM~8190700
> *......PLATE ON GRILL....................
> other then that :thumbsup:
> *



dayummm , nothin gets by you guys!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Jun 27 2007, 11:21 PM~8192381
> *Yup that traction contro is something else  :angry:
> 
> So, I'm guessing it's impossible to throw a burnout in these cars then
> *


YES THEY WILL DO A BURN OUT IF YOU TURN THE TRACTION CONTROL OFF .....


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

Mine comes on eitherway. If I don't press the button in the glovebox to turn the traction control on, then when it looses traction, the pedal kicks back and locks for a moment until the car slows down, then I can press the pedal again 

So despite me activating it or not, it's still on..


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Jun 28 2007, 01:21 AM~8192381
> *Yup that traction contro is something else  :angry:
> 
> So, I'm guessing it's impossible to throw a burnout in these cars then
> *


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Jun 28 2007, 04:48 AM~8192876
> *Mine comes on eitherway. If I don't press the button in the glovebox to turn the traction control on, then when it looses traction, the pedal kicks back and locks for a moment until the car slows down, then I can press the pedal again
> 
> So despite me activating it or not, it's still on..
> *



Yea Mine has/had that same problem


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Jun 28 2007, 12:31 AM~8192110
> *Did you unhook the ride control also? If so, hows it ride now? ANd where'd you unhook it at?
> *


You can just fix this leveler and keep the smooth ride and still be low.











FIX. . . 


Air Ride Fix


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2twin_@Jun 27 2007, 06:36 PM~8189085
> *"BUY,'' another car, or start over again, how can a man drive a pink car, unless he's a ***
> *


bah


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 28 2007, 08:37 AM~8193225
> *You can just fix this leveler and keep the smooth ride and still be low.
> 
> 
> ...



 might give this a shot. Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

WERE IS THE BEST PLACE TO GET A REAR BUMPER MOLDING? :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

cadilac dealer :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jun 28 2007, 09:48 AM~8194294
> *cadilac dealer :biggrin:
> *


x2 but imma warn u now expect to pay a pretty penny just for that cadillac name


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Daily Drivers....and yes i do know what color i painted my lac, its a kandy Violet, and yes it was my choice...I see everybody given o dude with da white lac with da pink accents trouble...If people didnt do different things 2 cars then everybody would be rollin in da same exact cars....Keep ya head up playa, dont let da hatas get ya down....


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 28 2007, 12:28 PM~8194547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man i love the kandy violet....looks sweet man..thanks for the support :biggrin: 
i love what you did with the interior on that one....very close to the idea that i have for mine....very nice man...very nice


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 27 2007, 09:30 PM~8191295
> *no problem man.....im probly not going to do any air brushing but will have more striping done.....
> *


that's str8 than pimp I was just thing ur ride will look fuckin raw with something on the trunk


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 28 2007, 02:09 PM~8195177
> *that's  str8 than pimp I was just thing ur ride will look fuckin  raw with something on the trunk
> *



yeah..maybe one day....as of now no plans....who knows lol


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

here is my 95


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Jun 28 2007, 06:08 PM~8196264
> *here is my 95
> 
> 
> ...


SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Jun 28 2007, 03:08 PM~8196264
> *here is my 95
> 
> 
> ...


Love the way the paint on the frame looks :thumbsup: did you remove the frame from the car? Asking because I didnt notice any metal work done to the frame.


----------



## SickBoy (Jan 14, 2005)

Ok, heres some pics of my 96, Uce Stockholm Sweden.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SickBoy_@Jun 28 2007, 03:53 PM~8196536
> *Ok, heres some pics of my 96, Uce Stockholm Sweden.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS NICE !! WHAT SIZE REAR CYLINDERS ?? I LIKE THOSE TAILLGHTS :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ill post these...maybe someone will tell me whats different
or some might be to blind to see it........




























:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

the pink trim around the window?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

or should i say the vinyl top?


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 28 2007, 04:15 PM~8196694
> *ill post these...maybe someone will tell me whats different
> or some might be to blind to see it........
> 
> ...


ur tires are are really messed up :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 28 2007, 07:27 PM~8196778
> *ur tires are are really messed up :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 28 2007, 06:15 PM~8196701
> *the pink trim around the window?
> *


we have a winner!! lmao


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 28 2007, 07:54 PM~8196921
> *we have a winner!! lmao
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 28 2007, 06:27 PM~8196778
> *ur tires are are really messed up :cheesy:
> *


again we have a winner lmao........but you weren't supposed to notice that  lol

but a new tire is on the way :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 28 2007, 04:58 PM~8196945
> *again we have a winner lmao........but you weren't supposed to notice that   lol
> 
> but a new tire is on the way :biggrin:
> *


There has been no one (yet) hating on another man for his choice of how to spend his money??? You have a custom shaved white wall?? You left your last roll of toilet paper out by the car then realized when it was too late when you needed it?? :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 28 2007, 08:13 PM~8197029
> *There has been no one (yet) hating on another man for his choice of how to spend his money??? You have a custom shaved white wall?? You left your last roll of toilet paper out by the car then realized when it was too late when you needed it??  :biggrin:
> *


why do u always write in green???


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 28 2007, 07:13 PM~8197029
> *There has been no one (yet) hating on another man for his choice of how to spend his money??? You have a custom shaved white wall?? You left your last roll of toilet paper out by the car then realized when it was too late when you needed it??  :biggrin:
> *


dam thats where i left it :roflmao:
that was left over from the camping trip hahahahhaa

yeah no hating so far...lol...

and yes custom shaved by the dam skirts lol 

new tire is here actually...have to go pick it up tomorrow


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SickBoy_@Jun 28 2007, 04:53 PM~8196536
> *Ok, heres some pics of my 96, Uce Stockholm Sweden.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Waddup homies...

Anyone interested in trading their stock cream/beige interior for my grey one? :dunno:

:biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 28 2007, 11:53 PM~8199073
> *Waddup homies...
> 
> Anyone interested in trading their stock cream/beige interior for my grey one? :dunno:
> ...


I would love to do that also. Don't really like the grey but the beige is just elegant.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 28 2007, 04:15 PM~8196694
> *ill post these...maybe someone will tell me whats different
> or some might be to blind to see it........
> 
> ...




you put an old ass tire in the back? :dunno:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 28 2007, 05:18 PM~8197058
> *why do u always write in green???
> *


Easier to follow up on what I wrote...even though it seems like it, unlike you I cannot sit at my computer for 8 hours straight :biggrin: and when I go looking for what I posted last its easy to find  especially with steroid using french canadians posting pages of smilies


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 28 2007, 06:48 PM~8196496
> *Love the way the paint on the frame looks :thumbsup: did you remove the frame from the car? Asking because I didnt notice any metal work done to the frame.
> *


no I painted with da body on da frame


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 29 2007, 03:53 PM~8203449
> *you put an old ass tire in the back? :dunno:
> *


 :uh: ... :uh: 

read previous posters posts......


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 29 2007, 12:24 PM~8201478
> *I would love to do that also. Don't really like the grey but the beige is just elegant.
> *



Werd... 

I've gotta grey on grey Caddy that I'm working on but going in a completly different direction... :thumbsup:

Beige would look a hell of alot better with Candy Orange than grey... :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 29 2007, 06:15 PM~8204307
> *:uh:  ... :uh:
> 
> read previous posters posts......
> *


 dont worry about posts untill tire is fixed :angry: 


lol. 

sup aaron, been awhile


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jun 30 2007, 12:07 AM~8206309
> *dont worry about posts untill tire is fixed  :angry:
> lol.
> 
> ...



lol dam tire.........walls are in, rack is in, noids are in, batts are in, 2 12" subs are in behind the all, ground is ran up front just needs conected to the frame.....all thats left is to put the pumps in and and wire up the batts....ill be done soon...and it does look GOOD...i wont say what i changed on here....got to make those that are blind really LOOK at it lol.....


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jun 21 2007, 10:27 PM~8151978
> *
> 
> 
> ...



some pics and video of the car that i got


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

i love the paintjob of that car


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

everything is in...ill have pics soon..... :biggrin: 

50,000 pics of the same fucking thing :roflmao:


----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)

Shot with E3200 at 2007-06-30


----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)

man those fender skirts are tight even with 14x6

Shot with E3200 at 2007-06-30


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lacs n chevys_@Jul 1 2007, 12:14 AM~8211250
> *man those fender skirts are tight even with 14x6
> 
> Shot with E3200 at 2007-06-30
> *


nice ride....wish i had the moon roof :biggrin:


----------



## XALLEYEZONMEX20 (Feb 24, 2007)

ANYONE SELLING A CLEAN BEIGE INTERIOR


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

the same cadi from above


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 1 2007, 11:47 AM~8212613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice i like that one


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

any one have any 5th wheel parts laying around?

im in need of one of those L shape bolts that bolts the top half to the bottom half...ill have to try and get a pic.....somehow will sitting in my garage for 2 weeks it vanished :dunno:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 1 2007, 02:13 PM~8213348
> *nice i like that one
> *


here's more of the same car


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 1 2007, 04:52 PM~8213716
> *here's more of the same car
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 shit thats hot....thats what i want for my interior, top, and 5th.....bright white looks so dam nice...


----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)

purple is a sick colour on big bodys


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lacs n chevys_@Jul 1 2007, 10:34 PM~8215177
> *purple is a sick colour on big bodys
> *


so is pink :cheesy:


----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 1 2007, 09:00 PM~8215340
> *so is pink :cheesy:
> *


pinks alright, haha..... i aint gonna hate on you like everyone else  

it dont matter what colour a big body is, its still a big body


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 1 2007, 10:46 AM~8212604
> *the same cadi from above
> 
> 
> ...



GOD DAMN THOSE ARE THE BIGGEST WHITEWALLS I EVER SEEN ON A LAC. FUCK.. :0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lacs n chevys_@Jul 1 2007, 11:02 PM~8215353
> *pinks alright, haha..... i aint gonna hate on you like everyone else
> 
> it dont matter what colour a big body is, its still a big body
> *


dam right....





I got Ride of the month on prohopper.com :biggrin: 
Old setup pics but itll do lol




http://prohopper.com/index.php?option=com_...id=43&Itemid=51



:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 1 2007, 10:37 PM~8215517
> *dam right....
> I got Ride of the month on prohopper.com  :biggrin:
> Old setup pics but itll do lol
> ...


 :biggrin: mad props to you homie


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 2 2007, 12:41 AM~8215896
> *:biggrin: mad props to you homie
> *


----------



## SickBoy (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 29 2007, 12:01 AM~8196606
> *LOOKS NICE !! WHAT SIZE REAR CYLINDERS ?? I LIKE THOSE TAILLGHTS  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks  it´s 27"


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 1 2007, 03:15 PM~8213352
> *any one have any 5th wheel parts laying around?
> 
> im in need of one of those L shape bolts that bolts the top half to the bottom half...ill have to try and get a pic.....somehow will sitting in my garage for 2 weeks it vanished :dunno:
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 2 2007, 06:19 PM~8220583
> *any one have any 5th wheel parts laying around?
> 
> im in need of one of those L shape bolts that bolts the top half to the bottom half...ill have to try and get a pic.....somehow will sitting in my garage for 2 weeks it vanished dunno.gif
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla+Jun 29 2007, 12:53 AM~8199073-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 1 2007, 08:47 AM~8212266
> *nice ride....wish i had the moon roof  :biggrin:
> *


x2 i got a rag top


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 29 2007, 06:22 PM~8203941
> *Easier to follow up on what I wrote...even though it seems like it, unlike you I cannot sit at my computer for 8 hours straight  :biggrin: and when I go looking for what I posted last its easy to find   especially with steroid using french canadians posting pages of smilies
> *


ABEL???? :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=348230


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

SOME FLEETWOODS ON THE UNITY CRUISE .. PICS BY 3whlcmry


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

ANYMORE PIX OF THAT WHITE FLEET ?? OFF THE HOOK !!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

*I STARTED THIS PINK FLEETWOOD SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 3 2007, 09:03 AM~8225442
> *ABEL???? :0
> *


Damn, busting your boy out like that!?! :0 :0 I meant the flesh burning, suppliment slanging, photoshopping mofo that goes by Mayhem :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 3 2007, 01:14 PM~8225993
> *Damn, busting your boy out like that!?!  :0  :0 I meant the flesh burning, suppliment slanging, photoshopping mofo that goes by Mayhem  :biggrin:
> *


yesahha

oh okayahaha you mook!!


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

:0 -TUCSONS FINEST C.C. 93 BROUGHAM- :0


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 3 2007, 10:44 AM~8225715
> *I STARTED THIS PINK FLEETWOOD SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 3 2007, 11:44 AM~8225715
> *I STARTED THIS PINK FLEETWOOD SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


now thats a pink fleetwood lol


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

bwahahahaha


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

:0 any more pics of this fleet :0


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 3 2007, 02:46 PM~8228108
> *now thats a pink fleetwood lol
> *


Jealous? :biggrin:


----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 3 2007, 09:44 AM~8225715
> *I STARTED THIS PINK FLEETWOOD SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


is that cadi queen? or is that a different pink fleet?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by magilla_gorilla_@Jul 3 2007, 06:10 PM~8228657
> *is that cadi queen? or is that a different pink fleet?
> *


different caddy


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Different shade/variation of pink, Caddy Queen is a bad ass ride. Wayne, couldnt find any pics stored so I had to use the ones I took


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 3 2007, 06:59 PM~8228966
> *Different shade/variation of pink, Caddy Queen is a bad ass ride. Wayne, couldnt find any pics stored so I had to use the ones I took
> 
> 
> *


such a bad ass ride :0


----------



## 2Tujunga3 (May 26, 2007)

ANY FOR SALE????


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2Tujunga3_@Jul 4 2007, 04:09 AM~8232278
> *ANY FOR SALE????
> *


how much you got? :0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 4 2007, 09:31 AM~8232793
> *how much you got? :0
> *


 :0 x2


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

+8


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

+ 9 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

-43.653298990


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

hope everyone has a safe and happy 4th..


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

BY PRECISION ENGRAVING
http://www.eprecisionengraving.com/
972-513-2082 shop


$300 THE SET OF 4 AND RECHROMED 
these handles and price are for 93-96 big body cadis only


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 4 2007, 02:46 PM~8235078
> *BY  PRECISION ENGRAVING
> http://www.eprecisionengraving.com/
> 972-513-2082 shop
> ...


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

x2


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 4 2007, 04:46 PM~8235078
> *BY  PRECISION ENGRAVING
> http://www.eprecisionengraving.com/
> 972-513-2082 shop
> ...


very fucking nice


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 4 2007, 03:46 PM~8235078
> *BY  PRECISION ENGRAVING
> http://www.eprecisionengraving.com/
> 972-513-2082 shop
> ...


I will be getting these.  Do you have to send them your handles?


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

Finally!!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Jul 4 2007, 06:08 PM~8235454
> *Finally!!
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 3 2007, 03:35 PM~8228429
> *Jealous?  :biggrin:
> *



:0 

featured in LRM oct.2004


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 4 2007, 08:29 PM~8236608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice man


----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)

Shot with E3200 at 2007-07-04


----------



## Mr. Brougham (Feb 21, 2007)

MY 94 BIG BODY


----------



## Mr. Brougham (Feb 21, 2007)

MY 94 BIG BODY


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

very nice! uffin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

ttmft


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

morning caddy people............

well i mean afternoon lol


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

WAHAHA U LAZY MOOK


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ok people i have a cam again...:biggrin: got some new pics....and added more pink so if you dont like it suck a dick :cheesy:

i wont say what i changed....just so i can see if select people got their eyes checked or not...


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

you sure as hell didNT change that tire


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 5 2007, 03:09 PM~8241230
> *ok people i have a cam again...:biggrin: got some new pics....and added more pink so if you dont like it suck a dick :cheesy:
> 
> i wont say what i changed....just so i can see if select people got their eyes checked or not...
> ...


u need to cut the grass


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jul 5 2007, 04:11 PM~8241238
> *you sure as hell didNT change that tire
> *


nope sure didnt lmao...still got some god tread on it :roflmao: maybe ill use a black magic marker :dunno:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

any of you fokkers had problems takin off the front bumperrets??my bitches are hard to unbolt it just turns into nothing,so i stood on one then kicked it off bahahaqhaha i got 1 more to take off :angry:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

I see pink! Ok, you washed it, left the tire alone, didnt bother the grass, changed the white 3rd brakelight cover to pink, battery rack pink, batteries white, kept the single large solenoids :nosad: , painted the tail light rings and replaced your crispy motor :biggrin: What did I win?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Jul 5 2007, 05:11 PM~8241244
> *u need to cut the grass
> *


no shit mool!!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Jul 5 2007, 04:11 PM~8241244
> *u need to cut the grass
> *


yeah i know..its rained constantly all dam summer...kid down the street was mowing it so he could get my xbox but he quit i guess...little fucker lol


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 5 2007, 03:27 PM~8241712
> *any of you fokkers had problems takin off the front bumperrets??my bitches are hard to unbolt it just turns into nothing,so i stood on one then kicked it off bahahaqhaha  i got 1 more to take off :angry:
> *


:wow: Roid Rage :nosad:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 5 2007, 06:31 PM~8241750
> *:wow: Roid Rage :nosad:
> *


actually no!!no roids this year fool,im jakked up enough,if i get any bigger my wakeboarding and wakeskating will suffer you smart ass :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 5 2007, 05:28 PM~8241724
> *I see pink! Ok, you washed it, left the tire alone, didnt bother the grass, changed the white 3rd brakelight cover to pink, battery rack pink, batteries white, kept the single large solenoids  :nosad:  , painted the tail light rings and replaced your crispy motor  :biggrin: What did I win?
> *


your close...but no cigar lol...so you win nothing......and the rack and batts were white before they got smoked lol.....
and i did keep the HD noids...im running split bank so the noids are only getting 48 volts and i have a ground disconnect in the trunk and in the front floorboard.........

there are atleast 2 other changes lol.....

and yes i know i need to mow the grass...im to cheap to buy a mower....lol


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

heres a before pic of the rear deck....












after











also the accumulators....and no one has yet to point out the other MAJOR change in the trunk lol
before...









after


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 5 2007, 05:59 PM~8241984
> *
> 
> 
> ...



just wanted it to be clear so a select few will keep their mouths shut :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Jul 5 2007, 03:27 PM~8241712-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, from the picture I think you should lay off the roids for now  I do gotta say that this looks kind of sloppy for a pro photo-shopper like yourself.











Ok lets get back to Cadillacs, white one is the one for sale in my signature...green one for sale soon :yes:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

well although i personally dont care much for pink, all the talk on here lately seems to be about cadis with pink on them so heres a pic of my wifes car CadiQueen.... :biggrin: 

















i hate even having to drive it around the block but she looks good in it...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 5 2007, 07:49 PM~8242372
> *Yes, from the picture I think you should lay off the roids for now   I do gotta say that this looks kind of sloppy for a pro photo-shopper like yourself.
> 
> 
> ...


wahaha that was van mizzle that made that crapy chop mook


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 5 2007, 06:51 PM~8242384
> *well although i personally dont care much for pink, all the talk on here lately seems to be about cadis with pink on them so heres a pic of my wifes car CadiQueen.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dam your a lucky man lol....hows it feel to have your wifes car in LRM and not yours lol


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Got to give Cadillac Heaven credit, Im sure she may have done work on it but he is a hands on guy and probably has alot of sweat in that bad ass ride himself. I have to say that seeing it in person is the only way because it is so clean...in my opinion you dont need body mods or everything on the ride plated to have a stand out ride and this is one of them. 

I got a question for the Cadillac experts...did these come as an option on 93-96 Fleetwoods? If not what did they come on?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

I believe so...Mine is a 94 Players Edition Fleetwood..It came with those rims and also came with a sunroof...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 5 2007, 07:58 PM~8242768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam that looks so dam nice....i love the trunk mirrors those are next on my list


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 5 2007, 05:14 PM~8242522
> *dam your a lucky man lol....hows it feel to have your wifes car in LRM and not yours lol
> *


yea thanks for rubbing it in,lol  and the sad thing is that im building one right now but i will have to compete against my wife! hows that gonna work out. :uh:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

thanks for that pic CE 707 :biggrin: 

and yes those rims do come stock on some big bodies.... ive had two with those.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 5 2007, 05:28 PM~8242603
> *Got to give Cadillac Heaven credit, Im sure she may have done work on it but he is a hands on guy and probably has alot of sweat in that bad ass ride himself. I have to say that seeing it in person is the only way because it is so clean...in my opinion you dont need body mods or everything on the ride plated to have a stand out ride and this is one of them.
> 
> I got a question for the Cadillac experts...did these come as an option on 93-96 Fleetwoods? If not what did they come on?
> ...




hadem on mine when i bought it


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 5 2007, 09:47 PM~8243605
> *yea thanks for rubbing it in,lol   and the sad thing is that im building one right now but i will have to compete against my wife! hows that gonna work out. :uh:
> *


lol oh well atleast you got a wife who enjoys building a lowrider as much as you ....my wife hates it...


----------



## 2Tujunga3 (May 26, 2007)

if anyones sellin ther lac PM me....


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jul 5 2007, 05:34 PM~8242641
> *I believe so...Mine is a 94 Players Edition Fleetwood..It came with those rims and also came with a sunroof...
> *


 :0 :wow: :0 :wow: :0 :wow:

Is this guy fukn with me? Never heard of this.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 6 2007, 01:56 PM~8248586
> *:0 :wow:  :0 :wow:  :0 :wow:
> 
> Is this guy fukn with me? Never heard of this.
> *


me either lol


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

smokin!


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

JUST ANOTHER LOW LYFE MUTHAFUKA!!!!











Lil Update !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jul 6 2007, 06:11 PM~8250259
> *JUST ANOTHER LOW LYFE MUTHAFUKA!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


wow i bet all that gold cost a pretty penny...not a big gold fan myself but i like the flow it has with the car


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jul 6 2007, 05:11 PM~8250259
> *JUST ANOTHER LOW LYFE MUTHAFUKA!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


clean caddy but gold tends to rubb off not for me bot like i said its clean


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

oops double post..how dare me :twak:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Whats up Wayne, found a couple more pics of your wife's ride :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 6 2007, 03:35 PM~8250039
> *smokin!
> 
> 
> ...


Thought this was SMOKIN?



















:biggrin: Looks better now :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 6 2007, 07:00 PM~8250590
> *Thought this was SMOKIN?
> 
> 
> ...


  that was smoked! lol


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 6 2007, 06:58 PM~8250578
> *Whats up Wayne, found a couple more pics of your wife's ride :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



does this ride have 14x7s Ds on the rear? if not are they chinas and do they clear the skirts with those extended ones ?


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz+Jun 26 2007, 04:38 PM~8181841-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info :thumbsup: but DAMN, they want $745.00 for a pair! They list retail at $1049.00!

Cadillac Taillight Kit - 94-96 Style
http://www.stylintrucks.com/part.aspx/part...3/categoryid/25


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 6 2007, 06:45 PM~8250809
> *
> Thanks for the info :thumbsup: but DAMN, they want $745.00 for a pair! They list retail at $1049.00!
> 
> ...


there worth it homie :uh:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> Whats up Wayne, found a couple more pics of your wife's ride :thumbsup:
> 
> thanks for posting those pics
> 
> she has 14x7 reverse chinas on there but the skirts are just for show... she would have to drive locked up for them not to rub.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> > Whats up Wayne, found a couple more pics of your wife's ride :thumbsup:
> >
> > thanks for posting those pics
> >
> ...


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

14X6 IS A BIG NONO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Jul 6 2007, 07:25 PM~8250377
> *clean caddy but gold tends to rubb off not for me bot like i said its clean
> *


thanks homie... but the rubbing off i doubt itll be a problem for the owner since hes the one that does gold plating for the club..


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 7 2007, 10:24 AM~8253693
> *14X6 IS A BIG NONO!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 6 2007, 12:56 PM~8248586
> *:0 :wow:  :0 :wow:  :0 :wow:
> 
> Is this guy fukn with me? Never heard of this.
> *




















it also had a pinstripe along the bottom of the car right above the chrome with players edition on the door


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

somebody probly had that done before you got the car


> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jul 7 2007, 11:43 AM~8254511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 7 2007, 10:24 AM~8253693
> *14X6 IS A BIG NONO!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X7


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 7 2007, 11:24 AM~8253693
> *14X6 IS A BIG NONO!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: nothing wrong with a 6 in the rear untill the day comes that im able to purchase some Dayton's

i find it really hard to spend 1000-2000 on a set of 14" wire rims when they look identical to chinas....

one day ill do it...but not till i have everything else done that i want on the car...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jul 7 2007, 03:18 PM~8254692
> *somebody probly had that done before you got the car
> *


x2


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 7 2007, 02:26 PM~8255041
> *:uh:  nothing wrong with a 6 in the rear untill the day comes that im able to purchase some Dayton's
> 
> i find it really hard to spend 1000-2000 on a set of 14" wire rims when they look identical to chinas....
> ...




ALWAYS HAD 7S ON MINE, NEVER RUBBED, JUS GOTTA FIGURE OUT WHERE ITS HITTING AND ELIMINATE IT


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jul 7 2007, 01:18 PM~8254692
> *somebody probly had that done before you got the car
> *




X2


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 7 2007, 04:28 PM~8255067
> *ALWAYS HAD 7S ON MINE, NEVER RUBBED, JUS GOTTA FIGURE OUT WHERE ITS HITTING AND ELIMINATE IT
> *


how low do you have your caddys sit? mine only really rubs on the drivers side as you can tell from some of my pics :angry:


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jul 6 2007, 04:11 PM~8250259
> *JUST ANOTHER LOW LYFE MUTHAFUKA!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


14x7 all the way around o.g. wires


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 7 2007, 02:26 PM~8255041
> *:uh:  nothing wrong with a 6 in the rear untill the day comes that im able to purchase some Dayton's
> 
> i find it really hard to spend 1000-2000 on a set of 14" wire rims when they look identical to chinas....
> ...


that is EXACTLY how i feel but i wan some 13s so bad and i was wondering if i was to put some 13x7s on my lac is all i have to do it grind down the skirts????


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

yeah homie. i had to grind down my skirts, to keep from rubbing. now i can roll fully laid out.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@Jul 7 2007, 05:50 PM~8255338
> *yeah homie. i had to grind down my skirts, to keep from rubbing. now i can roll fully laid out.
> 
> 
> ...


are those 13s or 14s? and how much did you grind because mine have already been ground and all kinds of work put into them


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

i'm rolling 13's. i had to grind the whole black tabs down and push the skirt lever all the way down. so far had no problems!!


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

here's another pic laid out.


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:0 nice


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 7 2007, 02:34 PM~8255095
> *how low do you have your caddys sit? mine only really rubs on the drivers side as you can tell from some of my pics :angry:
> *


THIS LOW ON 13S AND 14S




GRIND THE SKIRTS FLAT AND ROLL THE WHEEL WELLS W/ A PIPE CAREFULLY


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@Jul 7 2007, 06:50 PM~8256209
> *i'm rolling 13's. i had to grind the whole black tabs down and push the skirt lever all the way down. so far had no problems!!
> *


what do u mean push the leavers all the way down cuz thats what i was worrying bout??


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 7 2007, 09:51 PM~8256826
> *THIS LOW ON 13S AND 14S
> 
> GRIND THE SKIRTS FLAT AND ROLL THE WHEEL WELLS W/ A PIPE CAREFULLY
> *


WAS THIS YOURS?


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 7 2007, 11:05 PM~8257187
> *WAS THIS YOURS?
> *


Yea it was his.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 7 2007, 10:05 PM~8257187
> *WAS THIS YOURS?
> *



:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 7 2007, 11:06 PM~8257194
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


DAMMMM I REGRETE SELLING MINE TOO


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 7 2007, 10:10 PM~8257211
> *DAMMMM I REGRETE SELLING MINE TOO
> 
> 
> ...




DAMN WE BEEN THREW ALL THE SAME RIDES, WUT U GETTIN NEXT SO I KNOW WHAT IM GONNA HAVE.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 7 2007, 11:22 PM~8257263
> *DAMN WE BEEN THREW ALL THE SAME RIDES, WUT U GETTIN NEXT SO I KNOW WHAT IM GONNA HAVE.
> *


NETA HOMIE I JUST SOLD MY 61 RAG BUT YOU KNOW WE WILL BE GETTING A RAG PRETTY SOON TOO  LOOK AT MY LIL BOYS RIDE HOMIE WHAT YOU THINK?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 7 2007, 10:25 PM~8257277
> *NETA HOMIE I JUST SOLD MY 61 RAG BUT YOU KNOW WE WILL BE GETTING A RAG PRETTY SOON TOO   LOOK AT MY LIL BOYS RIDE HOMIE  WHAT YOU THINK?
> 
> 
> ...




WORKIN ON 1 AT THIS MOMENT .BTW .BAD ASS PEDAL CAR. MY BOY WANTS 1 TOO.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 7 2007, 11:31 PM~8257307
> *WORKIN ON 1 AT THIS MOMENT .BTW .BAD ASS PEDAL CAR. MY BOY WANTS 1 TOO.
> *


THATS RITE ARE YOU SURE WE AINT RELATED?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

SHIT MAYBE, U NEVER KNOW...............................................................


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 7 2007, 11:37 PM~8257335
> *SHIT MAYBE, U NEVER KNOW...............................................................
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: BROTHERRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

dam this dude in town last night offered me an 03 BMW like new for my caddy..told him im really not a bmw person..then he asked if i was a cash person...i said cash talks...he asked what i got into the caddy...i just said a random number of 15,000...he said ok and itll take a little more than 15 to sway your mind then right..i said yep..he said ok ill think about it and if i decide i want it ill come back with cash.........i told him make it a little more than 15 and we got a deal.......crazy.....i thought he was blowing smoke till i got his name......turns out another friend of mine was always telling me of his rich friend but i never met him...........well it turns out this is the dude that wants my caddy......so who knows what will happen lol


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

man you better wash and wax it and put a full tank of premium for 15K! :0 :werd:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

I'm still looking for a cream colored interior... Anyone? :dunno:

15k?!?!... Git-R-Done!!! :thumbsup:

TTT... :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

15,000.... is that with or without vasoline? haha

sell it and buy mine


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i just cut out 6 sets of tailight covers and they are looking fo some new home :biggrin: 
come get em


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 8 2007, 06:51 PM~8260828
> *i just cut out 6 sets of tailight covers and they are looking fo some new home  :biggrin:
> come get em
> *


i'll take a set




wait







oh, never mind




lol. just fuckin with ya


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

yeah homie! i pushed the levers down behind the bottom of the skirt. as long as the pins lock in place when u pop the skirt on, you should not have any problems. i'v seen guys take the levers completely off, and their skirts never popped off.


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

heres my budget build on 13's


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

JUIC'D64

nice homie


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jul 7 2007, 02:18 PM~8254692
> *somebody probly had that done before you got the car
> *



Well actually im da 3rd owner, which sum old people owned it b4 me.....it was produced from da dallas area, which is where i bought it....


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 8 2007, 08:20 PM~8262202
> *JUIC'D64
> 
> nice homie
> *


THANKS HOMIE PAINT'S KINDA F**K'D IM TRYN TO GET IT REPAINTED BUT DONT GOT ENOUGH FUNDS :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

ok


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Jul 9 2007, 01:33 AM~8264013
> *THANKS HOMIE PAINT'S KINDA F**K'D IM TRYN TO GET IT REPAINTED BUT DONT GOT ENOUGH FUNDS  :biggrin:
> *


i hear u on that homie


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Did you say somebody was willing to offer you 15 g's for your ride  and you actually pushed for MORE?!?! :banghead: 

Call him right now and tell him you will take 15,000 for it AND you clean it up, change that tire in the rear, fully charge the batteries, personally deliver the ride and WALK HOME with way more for that ride then its worth  What are you still reading this for.....GO! Oh and on your way home pay the kid down the street the 10.00 to mow the lawn :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 9 2007, 02:37 PM~8266477
> *Did you say somebody was willing to offer you 15 g's for your ride  and you actually pushed for MORE?!?! :banghead:
> 
> Call him right now and tell him you will take 15,000 for it AND you clean it up, change that tire in the rear, fully charge the batteries, personally deliver the ride and WALK HOME with way more for that ride then its worth    What are you still reading this for.....GO! Oh and on your way home pay the kid down the street the 10.00 to mow the lawn :biggrin:
> *


wahahahaha


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Im not talking shit either, no matter how much money you have put into it you should NOT have more than 15k into it :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 9 2007, 02:52 PM~8266611
> *Im not talking shit either, no matter how much money you have put into it you should NOT have more than 15k into it :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 9 2007, 02:52 PM~8266611
> *Im not talking shit either, no matter how much money you have put into it you should NOT have more than 15k into it :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## biglucke (Jun 9, 2006)

dammn homie for 15k you better jump on it :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jul 8 2007, 08:03 PM~8262058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tight as fucc :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biglucke_@Jul 9 2007, 03:36 PM~8266898
> *dammn homie for 15k you better jump on it :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 9 2007, 01:37 PM~8266477
> *Did you say somebody was willing to offer you 15 g's for your ride  and you actually pushed for MORE?!?! :banghead:
> 
> Call him right now and tell him you will take 15,000 for it AND you clean it up, change that tire in the rear, fully charge the batteries, personally deliver the ride and WALK HOME with way more for that ride then its worth    What are you still reading this for.....GO! Oh and on your way home pay the kid down the street the 10.00 to mow the lawn :biggrin:
> *


first...i paid the kid down the street to mow the yard a month ago...he finally did it the other day....finally lol....ill take some new pics hahahah

2nd...no i didnt turn the offer down....i told him to bring cash and we would take....this dude does have the money so if he wants it hell bring the cash....i wont turn it down....
but someone on here will have to sell me another caddy :roflmao:

i probally should take the BMW on trade instead of the cash...turns out its worth 20-30k....so if all goes right i might have a BMW for sale :roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 9 2007, 01:52 PM~8266611
> *Im not talking shit either, no matter how much money you have put into it you should NOT have more than 15k into it :thumbsup:
> *


and no..i do not have 15k in this ride...i personally only have about 10k into it...thats everything...so 5k profit would be nice...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biglucke_@Jul 9 2007, 02:36 PM~8266898
> *dammn homie for 15k you better jump on it :biggrin:
> *


if he brings the cash i will...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 9 2007, 05:01 PM~8267576
> *and no..i do not have 15k in this ride...i personally only have about 10k into it...thats everything...so 5k profit would be nice...
> *


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

whoever was lookin 4 da peanut butter interior, what exactly u lookin 4, everything or just seats.....I actually have another fleetwood, its a 95 that i wrecked and i just use it 4 parts, its green with a half top and peanut butter interior....so hit me up or whatever...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jul 9 2007, 06:51 PM~8268461
> *whoever was lookin 4 da peanut butter interior, what exactly u lookin 4, everything or just seats.....I actually have another fleetwood, its a 95 that i wrecked and i just use it 4 parts, its green with a half top and peanut butter interior....so hit me up or whatever...
> *



PMd... :biggrin:





:thumbsup:


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jul 8 2007, 10:03 PM~8262058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


saw it at the picnic july 1st its clean


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Jul 9 2007, 08:07 PM~8269879
> *saw it at the picnic july 1st its clean
> *


 :biggrin: yupppp heres the other side of the caddy


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 7 2007, 11:26 PM~8255041
> *:uh:  nothing wrong with a 6 in the rear untill the day comes that im able to purchase some Dayton's
> 
> i find it really hard to spend 1000-2000 on a set of 14" wire rims when they look identical to chinas....
> ...


 :nono:


----------



## Ruthless2oo6 (Apr 25, 2006)

my a/c dosent kick any cold air. i've added new coolant, but still have the same problem


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

^ windows down son !


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

that big body is hella clean. i am almost done with mine. i gotta hurry the summer is slippin away


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

if ur compressor is kickin on, then it might be ur blower....i had that problem b4


----------



## Ruthless2oo6 (Apr 25, 2006)

thanx, ima go pick one up. hopefully it works. its hot out here in cali


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthless2oo6_@Jul 10 2007, 02:04 AM~8272473
> *thanx, ima go pick one up. hopefully it works. its hot out here in cali
> *


when i recharged mine my coolant was so low that i the compressor was froze...the guy at the parts store used a paper clip on the canister where you put the coolant in..he put it in the 2 small holes and it kicked the compressor in....might check into that to


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:0


----------



## bigbodymodelo (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

bad assssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

NEW ULTIMATE RYDERS


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

fuckkkin sick caddy


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Hay Mayhem check these out. I think you might like these.

Chrome Control Arms


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigbodymodelo_@Jul 10 2007, 09:41 AM~8273949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!! dis 1 is bad as fuck


----------



## draggindakota (Aug 8, 2005)

Ok, this is kinda off topic, but not really. Does anybody have any good, high quality pics of a stock 93-96 Fleet? I'm doing a photoshop for a dude, but he can't me any decent pics, & I can't find any on google. Need a 3/4 front & 3/4 rear. Thanks


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jul 10 2007, 12:31 PM~8274720
> *Hay Mayhem check these out. I think you might like these.
> 
> Chrome Control Arms
> *


those are nice.... :0


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 10 2007, 02:17 PM~8275734
> *those are nice.... :0
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jul 10 2007, 01:31 PM~8274720
> *Hay Mayhem check these out. I think you might like these.
> 
> Chrome Control Arms
> *


  thanx bro


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jul 10 2007, 12:22 PM~8275794
> *:biggrin:
> *


Saw your ride posted on the impala forum...trailing arms look real good. :thumbsup:


----------



## HUSTLE UP (Jun 11, 2007)

4 SALE.....4 SALE......BEST OFFER...........OR TRADE............DALLAS LOWRIDERS .C.C...POR VIDA


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 10 2007, 03:00 PM~8276092
> *Saw your ride posted on the impala forum...trailing arms look real good. :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE UP_@Jul 10 2007, 03:04 PM~8276120
> *  4 SALE.....4 SALE......BEST OFFER...........OR TRADE............DALLAS LOWRIDERS .C.C...POR VIDA
> *


 :0 1 car id love to own


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

EASTSIDE


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

very nice


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Jul 10 2007, 04:22 PM~8276807
> *EASTSIDE
> 
> 
> ...


nice i love that trim


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 10 2007, 05:06 PM~8277934
> *nice i love that trim
> *


:werd:
I can honestly say that I have yet to see an EastSide ride that is not top notch :thumbsup:


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

my homeboys jacc's lac :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mannyperez63_@Jul 10 2007, 05:10 PM~8277966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now tihs is how i like lacs 

nice and simple and clean


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mannyperez63_@Jul 10 2007, 07:10 PM~8277966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mannyperez63_@Jul 10 2007, 05:10 PM~8277966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !!


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draggindakota_@Jul 10 2007, 03:11 PM~8275681
> *Ok, this is kinda off topic, but not really. Does anybody have any good, high quality pics of a stock 93-96 Fleet? I'm doing a photoshop for a dude, but he can't me any decent pics, & I can't find any on google. Need a 3/4 front & 3/4 rear. Thanks
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## draggindakota (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanks Dino, thats exactly the veiw I'm lookin for. You don't have a bigger version do you? Like 1200x900 pixels or someting?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:0


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

another


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jul 10 2007, 08:15 PM~8279390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Nice, is that yours? Is that the light or dark green? Top also? :0


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Jul 11 2007, 11:45 AM~8284301
> *another
> 
> 
> ...



Nice :thumbsup: , have not seen it around...who lifted it? Got trunk pics?


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 11 2007, 01:11 PM~8284951
> *
> Nice :thumbsup: , have not seen it around...who lifted it? Got trunk pics?
> *



i had ray from eastside riders lift it for trunk pics trunk is not done yet  ill get them as soon as i finish


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Jul 11 2007, 01:45 PM~8284301
> *another
> 
> 
> ...


*nice! ....is the bottom of your grille pushed in a little? maybe its just me? lol*


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 11 2007, 03:46 PM~8285246
> *
> *


 :uh: 



 :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Jul 11 2007, 01:29 PM~8285095
> *i had ray from eastside riders lift it for trunk pics trunk is not done yet    ill get them as soon as i finish
> *


Yea I know Ray, good to see another big body hittin the streets of San Jo :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

look at me im posting the same pic again :0


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 11 2007, 04:06 PM~8286691
> *look at me im posting the same pic again :0
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck the haterz , thats a bad ass Caddy.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Jul 11 2007, 07:14 PM~8286756
> *Fuck the haterz , thats a bad ass Caddy.
> *


thanks


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

yep it is a bad ass caddy but damm homie way too many pics


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

LIER...oh, old pic....lawn still not done, makes me itch just looking at it :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

CUT THAT GRASS!!!!


:biggrin:


Where is this punk kid you paid and hasn't delivered? :dunno: I'm pulling his card...



Nice Caddy Nonetheless... :thumbsup:


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

Anybody done anything with their engine bays, besides paint the usual? I think these 5.7's are the same as the Camaro and Impala SS, correct me if im wrong, please. But if so, i would think there would have to be a ton of aftermarket goodies and dress-up for these motors.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jul 11 2007, 08:20 PM~8287130
> *yep it is a bad ass caddy but damm homie way too many pics
> *


never can have enough pics :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 11 2007, 08:57 PM~8287406
> *LIER...oh, old pic....lawn still not done, makes me itch just looking at it  :biggrin:
> *



hahaha it is an old pic.....and the grass is cut :0 ill go take a pic of whats sitting in my driveway now...nothing special..just a gbody...but i got my friend a good deal on it


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Jul 11 2007, 10:45 AM~8284301
> *another
> 
> 
> ...


how much are the A arms extended?? looks like it would be a mean ass lock up if the back went up a lil more


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+May 16 2007, 11:08 AM~7914990-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

The yard is mowed lol....and heres the pics of the gbody we picked up juiced and all for 2700


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

grass still looks long in some plaCES DID U GET A BLIND KID TO MOW IT?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 12 2007, 10:42 AM~8291512
> *grass still looks long in some plaCES DID U GET A BLIND KID TO MOW IT?
> *


well you seen how high it was before..and it was mowed last Saturday..so it has grown more....shit grows quick with all the dam rain

so i caught me a Rattlesnake last night :roflmao:
neighbors know that im into snakes and lizards and well reptiles in general...we were working on the setup in the gbody last night and the neighbor girl comes over and says umm Aaron i theres a snake on my driveway and it dont look friendly..so i go over there and my fucking cat is batting at it like the dumbass he is...for a cat that has no balls he sure has balls :roflmao: 
these guys are really hard to find here in Missouri....in fact there almost endangered and it is illegal to kill them


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

eat it


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 12 2007, 10:51 AM~8291573
> *eat it
> *


hahaha fuck that lol


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood+Jul 12 2007, 08:40 AM~8291499-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh... you know that can KILL you right...completly off the subject but isnt Branson like a little show town or something, you guys have some kind of attraction there (other than the Ozarks) for tourists right?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 12 2007, 11:54 AM~8291597
> *hahaha fuck that lol
> *


YOU KNOW SNAKE MEATS TASTY?


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 12 2007, 10:49 AM~8291560
> *well you seen how high it was before..and it was mowed last Saturday..so it has grown more....shit grows quick with all the dam rain
> 
> so i caught me a Rattlesnake last night :roflmao:
> ...


 Thats a nice little Massi .....I had a bud who did his thesis on the population density of the Massasagua in norther Mo. Squaw Creek had the highest pop of anywhere in the state bro at that time.
I myself have found them along the Nebraska /Kansas border quite a few times in Pawnee County Nebraska at a specific lake there. I had a few I had brought home but they refused rodents completely......thawed or live. They wanted frogs....lol
They are a tiny little viper but they do pack a nasty wallop for sure man .....dont get nipped....or you'll be three wheeling all the way to the ER..  
Good job on the save.....


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 12 2007, 09:42 AM~8292000
> *YOU KNOW SNAKE MEATS TASTY?
> *


Mayhem...this is not trouser snake.... dont go getting all excited :biggrin: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 12 2007, 12:24 PM~8292302
> *Mayhem...this is not trouser snake.... dont go getting all excited  :biggrin: :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

http://www.twiztedstylz.com/portal/modules...hp?cid=8&lid=26


:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 12 2007, 11:39 AM~8291977
> *Seems to have been some batteries painted somewhere...white mabe...just giving you shit  :biggrin:
> Uh... you know that can KILL you right...completly off the subject but isnt Branson like a little show town or something, you guys have some kind of attraction there (other than the Ozarks) for tourists right?
> *



lol pressure washer will take the paint off :roflmao:.....yeah branson is a HUGE show town...55 theaters...110 shows...190 resturants and 190 hotels/motels...plus 50+ resorts.... 3 theam parks....crazy town for a population of 10,000


and yes it can kill ...but i have not touched it nor will i lol.....its in an enclosure and cannot get out....i used a long pole to put behind his neck and a pair of tongs to pick him up and place him into the container....


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 12 2007, 10:42 AM~8292000
> *YOU KNOW SNAKE MEATS TASTY?
> *


so you like to eat snake ?i got a python for you :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz+Jul 12 2007, 01:24 PM~8292302-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT WAS GAY :uh:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Jul 12 2007, 12:13 PM~8292204
> *Thats a nice little Massi .....I had a bud who did his thesis on the population density of the Massasagua in norther Mo. Squaw Creek had the highest pop of anywhere in the state bro at that time.
> I myself have found them along the Nebraska /Kansas border quite a few times in Pawnee County Nebraska at a specific lake there. I had a few I had brought home  but they refused rodents completely......thawed or live. They wanted frogs....lol
> They are a tiny little viper but they do pack a nasty wallop for sure man .....dont get nipped....or you'll be three wheeling all the way to the ER..
> ...


yeah ive done alot of reading on them before...never went looking for them....there just extremely hard to find around here.....and i defintatlly wont be holding him like i do my flordia king or my little ribbon snake (garder) lol

ill be either taking him out of town and release him into the woods somewhere or take him to the conservation department and let them take him


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## bloodshot (May 25, 2007)

93 fleetwood brouham 5.7 grey no cam yet...

any vegas people? Where to start?..got car


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 11 2007, 01:45 PM~8285228
> *nice! ....is the bottom of your grille pushed in a little? maybe its just me? lol
> *


Your right it is pushed back a little see what happens when your lazy you half do things


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Body Caddi_@Jul 12 2007, 03:29 PM~8293892
> *Your right it is pushed back a little see what happens when your lazy you half do things
> *


well do it right lol....i thought it looked off a little...still a nice caddy


----------



## The Transporter (Jul 12, 2007)

nice


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

again?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 12 2007, 04:24 PM~8294373
> *again?
> *


yes...again


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

still??


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 12 2007, 04:39 PM~8294509
> *still??
> *


yep


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

why?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 12 2007, 05:36 PM~8295035
> *why?
> *


because...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

YOU SURE?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 12 2007, 06:16 PM~8295346
> *YOU SURE?
> *


very sure


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

HOW SURE IS VERY SURE?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 12 2007, 06:30 PM~8295481
> *HOW SURE IS VERY SURE?
> *


so sure that im sure your sure than im sure of you being sure


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 12 2007, 07:32 PM~8295490
> *so sure that im sure your sure than im sure of you being sure
> *


NO WAY?


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Jul 12 2007, 09:42 AM~8292000-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey its my pole and I can stroke it when I want, better than your official title "Pole Smoker" :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood+Jul 12 2007, 11:44 AM~8292941-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You started in the right spot, there are guys on here that sell plenty of aftermarket parts...Look through Mayhem's build up and you will find some nice dress up engine parts for your ride :thumbsup: and most people on here are willing to offer advice on things. Good luck with the caddy.



Too much bullshit, now with the pictures  Couple of rides I have admired and drooled over






















































We still have not seen pictures with the new rims Individuals1996...update pics of 3x charm would also be nice :0 


















Inspirations C.C. San Jose, CA.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 12 2007, 06:49 PM~8295607
> *NO WAY?
> *


way man


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 12 2007, 08:39 PM~8295911
> *Hey its my pole and I can stroke it when I want, better than your official title "Pole Smoker" :biggrin:
> Damn, didnt realize the whole town was a tourist spot.  :0
> You started in the right spot, there are guys on here that sell plenty of aftermarket parts...Look through Mayhem's build up and you will find some nice dress up engine parts for your ride :thumbsup: and most people on here are willing to offer advice on things. Good luck with the caddy.
> ...


YOU MEAT FLUTE MUNCHER



> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 12 2007, 08:40 PM~8295916
> *way man
> *


WICH WAY?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 12 2007, 07:47 PM~8295960
> *YOU MEAT FLUTE MUNCHER
> WICH WAY?
> *


that way -------->


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 12 2007, 05:47 PM~8295960
> *IM A MEAT FLUTE MUNCHER
> *


Call it what you want, its your hobby


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 12 2007, 08:01 PM~8296059
> *Call it what you want, its your hobby
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Body Caddi_@Jul 12 2007, 01:29 PM~8293892
> *Your right it is pushed back a little see what happens when your lazy you half do things
> *



your right too this is what happens when you got a car that runs :biggrin: j/k


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 12 2007, 08:21 AM~8291389
> *how much are the A arms extended?? looks like it would be a mean ass lock up if the back went up a lil more
> *



the a-arms are extended 1 inch im trying to get longer shocks out back to get a higher lock up cuz im using the stock ones


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Jul 12 2007, 10:44 PM~8298594
> *your right too this is what happens when you got a car that runs  :biggrin:  j/k
> *


Damn you got me LOL


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Jul 12 2007, 09:46 PM~8298620
> *the a-arms are extended 1 inch im trying to get longer shocks out back to get a higher lock up cuz im using the stock ones
> *


ahh no wonder  shit is clean homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

Sold mine to my brother in law


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

OK WELL I GOT SOMEWHERE TO BE INNA A LIL WHILE AND MY CAR WONT START


THE BATTERY IS CHARGE AND IT HAS DAMN NEAR A FULL TANK OF GAS BUT ITS JUST SEEMS LIKE IT WANTS TO START BUT IT CANT
ALSO THE GAS GUAGE IS READING LOW AND ITS PRETTY FULL

WHAT CAN I DO OR CHECK FOR TO GET MY CAR STARTED 

PLEASE HELP ME I NEED HELP FAST


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 14 2007, 11:48 AM~8308003
> *OK WELL I GOT SOMEWHERE TO BE INNA A LIL WHILE AND MY CAR WONT START
> THE BATTERY IS CHARGE AND IT HAS DAMN NEAR A FULL TANK OF GAS BUT ITS JUST SEEMS LIKE IT WANTS TO START BUT IT CANT
> ALSO THE GAS GUAGE IS READING LOW AND ITS PRETTY FULL
> ...



Kinda sounds like the fule pump I would check that first


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 14 2007, 11:48 AM~8308003
> *OK WELL I GOT SOMEWHERE TO BE INNA A LIL WHILE AND MY CAR WONT START
> THE BATTERY IS CHARGE AND IT HAS DAMN NEAR A FULL TANK OF GAS BUT ITS JUST SEEMS LIKE IT WANTS TO START BUT IT CANT
> ALSO THE GAS GUAGE IS READING LOW AND ITS PRETTY FULL
> ...


hopefully its not the fuel pump with a full tank of gas... but it probably is, you know how that goes.  try hitting the bottom of the tank a few times and see if it starts.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

this belongs to a layitlow member, Big Firme OG, don't know if it's still for sale though


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

anybody got pics of there frame wrapped?


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Jul 14 2007, 11:45 AM~8307996
> *  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigbodymodelo_@Jul 10 2007, 08:41 AM~8273949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Duece8 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 15 2007, 11:12 AM~8312418
> *:nicoderm:
> *


sick big body :0


----------



## biglucke (Jun 9, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 14 2007, 01:48 PM~8308003
> *OK WELL I GOT SOMEWHERE TO BE INNA A LIL WHILE AND MY CAR WONT START
> THE BATTERY IS CHARGE AND IT HAS DAMN NEAR A FULL TANK OF GAS BUT ITS JUST SEEMS LIKE IT WANTS TO START BUT IT CANT
> ALSO THE GAS GUAGE IS READING LOW AND ITS PRETTY FULL
> ...


few easy but important things to check.

1) pull plug wire & stick a screwdriver in the boot touching the clip, then hold it bout a 1/8" of some metal and have someone turn it over...it should shoot a lil spark..if it does you got spark, if not you got some ignition issues...

2) if ignition is ok the next step is to check if your getting fuel, easy way i found is to unplug line by the filter & crank it it should shoot out gas( use a can or bottle to catch it so you dont have a mess)

try that & hit me up if you have gas & spark but wont start


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

what up jacc did you see my fleet yet??


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94 fleet_@Jul 15 2007, 02:56 PM~8313347
> *what up jacc did you see my fleet yet??
> *


JUST FROM IANS PICS OF LAST NIGHT LOOKS BADASS


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i figured out whats rong wit it thanx alot for the help now i know u guys got my back when i need help but me and my boy danny figured it out


----------



## red95cadi (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 15 2007, 04:02 PM~8313623
> *i figured out whats rong wit it thanx alot for the help now i know u guys got my back when i need help but me and my boy danny figured it out
> *


SO WHAT WAS WRONG WITH IT ?


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jul 15 2007, 07:25 PM~8313742
> *SO WHAT WAS WRONG WITH IT ?
> *


x2


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by red95cadi_@Jul 15 2007, 06:24 PM~8313726
> *
> 
> 
> ...



very very nice!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

where do you get the tail light covers like those?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 15 2007, 07:39 PM~8314178
> *where do you get the tail light covers like those?
> *


jagster still makes them i think.

buy me a set when you order yours- then your dept will be paid :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jul 15 2007, 08:25 PM~8314462
> *jagster still makes them i think.
> 
> buy me a set when you order yours- then your dept will be paid  :biggrin:
> *


where do i find this Jagster ?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red95cadi_@Jul 15 2007, 04:24 PM~8313726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 15 2007, 11:05 PM~8315110
> *where do i find this Jagster ?
> *



Ill get you his number and info later on today... he also makes a matching grille deisgn like the tailights...



I believe he is also the owner of Hustler 64'...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

I'm still looking for a Cream/Beige color interior for my Lac... anyone willing to sell or trade for my grey one? :dunno:


:biggrin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowLifeBiker_@Jul 16 2007, 04:06 AM~8317086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha now that i like....i always wanted a limo...but cant fit them in my garage lol


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 16 2007, 03:44 AM~8317058
> *Ill get you his number and info later on today... he also makes a matching grille deisgn like the tailights...
> I believe he is also the owner of Hustler 64'...
> *


cool

so are those tail light covers? or do they replace the chrome ring that hold the taillight in place ?
i think those would look cool with the clear tail lights with those covers


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 16 2007, 10:24 AM~8318207
> *cool
> 
> so are those tail light covers? or do they replace the chrome ring that hold the taillight in place ?
> ...


there covers only and they would look alright with clear but they stand out with the red tailights


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

CHECK OUT MY THREE


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 16 2007, 12:44 AM~8317058
> *Ill get you his number and info later on today... he also makes a matching grille deisgn like the tailights...
> I believe he is also the owner of Hustler 64'...
> *


Its Hustler 63


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

HERES MINE...STILL GOT A WAYS TO GO...ONLY HAD IT FOR A COUPLE MONTHS.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

What kind of coils you use and how many turns for the front and the rear?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

No i didnt change a dam thing on my caddy........












































BUT

I did mow the yard :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

lawnmowerowned


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jul 15 2007, 04:25 PM~8313742
> *SO WHAT WAS WRONG WITH IT ?
> *


ok

well when i got my trunk done i guess my boy drilled a screw in the top half of the plug thats to i think either my gas gauge or fuel pump(i dont remember) so what happened was when i dropped the gas tank to get my straps chromed, it unpluged because its supposed to stay together and move with the gas tank but since it has a screw in it it stayed up there and unplugged and the bottom half dropped into the gas tank so now i have to drain my gas tank(which if full :uh:  ) and unbolt the top piece of the gas tank and find that plug, plug it back up, and start it up


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 16 2007, 04:13 PM~8320464
> *ok
> 
> well when i got my trunk done i guess my boy drilled a screw in the top half of the plug thats to i think either my gas gauge or fuel pump(i dont remember) so what happened was when i dropped the gas tank to get my straps chromed, it unpluged because its supposed to stay together and move with the gas tank but since it has a screw in it it stayed up there and unplugged and the bottom half dropped into the gas tank so now i have to drain my gas tank(which if full :uh:   ) and unbolt the top piece of the gas tank and find that plug, plug it back up, and start it up
> *



dam that sucks


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

yea and its a bitch tryna empty that gas tank i spent all yesterday on it but immma be painting the rear of my undercarriage to dy and i can work on the problem 2marro


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

btu the bad part is that i got all my chrome back on friday and i had a picniac to go to on saturday so i had to put it all on and trust me it was like a ton of things to get on so i was up all night long to get it on for this picnic and after i got it all on and cleaned it up on saturday it wouldnt start I WAS PISSED :angry:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 16 2007, 02:37 PM~8320641
> *btu the bad part is that i got all my chrome back on friday and i had a picniac to go to on saturday so i had to put it all on and trust me it was like a ton of things to get on so i was up all night long to get it on for this picnic and after i got it all on and cleaned it up on saturday it wouldnt start I WAS PISSED :angry:
> *


Damn, that does suck. Danny didnt go up that way until sat. either huh. My boy joe (white lincoln) wanted me to go but I had alot to do around the house...trying to re-do my backyard (it looked like OneSexy95Fleetwood front yard :biggrin: ). Sorry to hear that you didnt make it...did you get the chrome done in LA through Danny?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

yea him and joe didnt get to my house till saturday we were all out dere tryna figure it out and couldnt get it so i just rode wit danny and my dad rode wit joe and when we got back we figured it out


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 16 2007, 05:02 PM~8320823
> *Damn, that does suck. Danny didnt go up that way until sat. either huh. My boy joe (white lincoln) wanted me to go but I had alot to do around the house...trying to re-do my backyard (it looked like OneSexy95Fleetwood front yard  :biggrin: ). Sorry to hear that you didnt make it...did you get the chrome done in LA through Danny?
> *


 :angry: 



:roflmao:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

got it started and painted the rear of my undercarriage a nice clean gloss black 


damn it was such a relief hearing it start
now i just gotta wait till 2 marro for the paint to dry, bolt up the straps and its ready to roll :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 16 2007, 09:12 PM~8322656
> *got it started and painted the rear of my undercarriage a nice clean gloss black
> damn it was such a relief hearing it start
> now i just gotta wait till 2 marro for the paint to dry, bolt up the straps and its ready to roll :biggrin:
> *


good to here you got her running again


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

^^ :uh: ^^


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Jul 17 2007, 03:13 PM~8328619
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jul 17 2007, 06:10 PM~8330134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

some new pics of the lac
































and some engine pics 

before









after




























im gettin there lil by little


and i got a few other pics of it in my car in this link

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=337915&st=100


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

caddys looking good RAIDERSEQUAL


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

I guess ill be starting my build up topic soon.. gonna pull the bitch out and take some before pics this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:0


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

damn u guys got some bad ass lacs!!!


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:happysad:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Jul 18 2007, 11:37 AM~8336080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yours?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 18 2007, 08:32 AM~8335606
> *caddys looking good RAIDERSEQUAL
> *


thanx its getting there 

slowly but surely


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 18 2007, 04:13 PM~8338330
> *thanx its getting there
> 
> slowly but surely
> *


no problem....you said you painted your gas tank and straps? got pics ?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

NO I PAINTED THE WHOLE REAR OF THE UNDERCARRAGE LIKE THE FRAME AND STUFF

I CHROMED THE STRAPS :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

I JUST PAINTED IT A NICE GLOSS BLACK


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 18 2007, 12:42 PM~8337024
> *yours?
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 18 2007, 04:39 PM~8338557
> *I JUST PAINTED IT A NICE GLOSS BLACK
> *


i was thinking about painting mine white with pink straps :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Jul 18 2007, 05:05 PM~8338800
> *:yessad:
> *


looks good..i like that cloth top...thinking about something like that for mine


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 18 2007, 03:15 PM~8338877
> *i was thinking about painting mine white with pink straps  :biggrin:
> *


that would be koo


i painted the whole belly or my car a semi gloss black but since i think imma fix it up more as a show car i wanna repaint it all a gloss black
the reason i like the black it because as soon as u put something chrome in it it stands out like hell


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Jul 11 2007, 11:45 AM~8284301
> *another
> 
> 
> ...


I see you have one of your rides on Craigslist :thumbsup: good luck with the sale.

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/pts/374859875.html


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Hey guys, figured I would share this find with you. I would have jumped on it but I paid $200.00 for mine :biggrin: Ebay is my friend :biggrin: 

Current high bid is $104.50 + $26.85 shipping.  :0 hno: :0 hno: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/CADILLAC-FL...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz+Jul 18 2007, 03:45 PM~8339162-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn thats a deal i just got mine a while back $550 :0


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

This fleetwood sits nice.....






Fleetwood


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64+Jul 18 2007, 04:08 PM~8339319-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is nice, he's on here.


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 18 2007, 04:35 PM~8339520
> *Oh, ok.. thought I saw your ride in the background and the wall looked familiar... ESSJ either by Chuck E Cheese or off of King road... I get around
> 
> Its a damn good deal for that grill if it stays low, if I was not dropping money into my and my ladies rides I would jump on it just as a spare...hmm
> ...



yup essj thats my car in the back i had it parked there for a while yup your right dats king


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jul 19 2007, 08:41 AM~8343525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

anyone have one of these bolts from a 5th wheel kit laying around?











i need one for my kit

Thanks


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 19 2007, 10:26 AM~8344115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

wahaha you got cooties


----------



## el checo (Nov 4, 2004)

my 93 fleetwood


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el checo_@Jul 19 2007, 11:27 AM~8344862
> *my 93 fleetwood
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT DID U DO TO MAKE IT LOCK UP SO HIGH


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Jul 19 2007, 12:41 PM~8344955
> *WHAT DID U DO TO MAKE IT LOCK UP SO HIGH
> *


x2


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

bah!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Jul 19 2007, 01:41 PM~8344955
> *WHAT DID U DO TO MAKE IT LOCK UP SO HIGH
> *


He probably used some BMF Cylinders ..... LOL





















Actually, I'd like to know too! :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NINJA_@Jul 19 2007, 02:38 PM~8345802
> *He probably used some BMF Cylinders ..... LOL
> Actually, I'd like to know too! :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 18 2007, 02:59 PM~8339251
> *Hey guys, figured I would share this find with you. I would have jumped on it but I paid $200.00 for mine  :biggrin: Ebay is my friend  :biggrin:
> 
> Current high bid is $104.50 + $26.85 shipping.  :0  hno: :0  hno:
> ...


thats a good price i paid $365.00 for mine brand new


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

damn 365. were you get that hook up??


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 19 2007, 01:08 PM~8346037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a pretty nice lock up 2


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 19 2007, 06:01 PM~8347115
> *thats a pretty nice lock up 2
> *


i will post more next week it locks up higher now.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Jul 19 2007, 01:08 PM~8346037-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lil Rick hookup?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 19 2007, 06:31 PM~8347331
> *Hey, Mayhem's favorite position  :cheesy: face down, ass up! :roflmao:  :biggrin: :roflmao:
> *


yes sir :biggrin: and a donkey punch at the end.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 19 2007, 02:08 PM~8346037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:werd:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i got a question im replacing my plastic molding on my front bumper and i was wondering how to take it off because the new piece is just straight bars that look like the go into the hole but the one thats on looks like it has something holdin it on 

do any of u guys know whats holding it on and how to get it off?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:dunno: good question


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz+Jul 19 2007, 02:31 PM~8347331-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got the number where u can get it don't know if there still selling at that price iwas shocked too that i paid that low just gotta call them let me know i'll pass you the number


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 19 2007, 10:05 AM~8343972
> *anyone have one of these bolts from a 5th wheel kit laying around?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

nevermind i got it figured out


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz+Jul 19 2007, 03:31 PM~8347331-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, will let you know if I need it...was lucky enough to find one, just waiting on it to get to me hno: :biggrin: hno:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

shits ill ^^ fasho !!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

anyone know where the cpm computer unit is located?


what is the computer under the back dash call? and the one by the antenna? thanks


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

anyone know how to disable Traction control?


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

some have that button in the glove box


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Jul 21 2007, 11:45 AM~8359110
> *some have that button in the glove box
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jul 21 2007, 09:37 AM~8358675
> *anyone know where the cpm computer unit is located?
> what is the computer under the back dash call? and the one by the antenna? thanks
> *


the one by the antenna only controls the radio. i was told that the one on the back dash was for the ignition but im not positive.... on the 93 there was another under the pass. side dash and one under the drivers seat but im not sure what they controlled. if you need one i might have it... im just not sure which is which or what they are for.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Jul 21 2007, 01:45 PM~8359110
> *some have that button in the glove box
> *


where else might it be located...dont seem to be in my glove box unless its hidden in there


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 21 2007, 02:14 PM~8359007
> *anyone know how to disable Traction control?
> *


pull the fuse


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINJA_@Jul 21 2007, 06:50 PM~8360488
> *pull the fuse
> *


 :yes:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 20 2007, 02:35 PM~8354443
> *i got a question im replacing my plastic molding on my front bumper and i was wondering how to take it off because the new piece is just straight bars that look like the go into the hole but the one thats on looks like it has something holdin it on
> 
> do any of u guys know whats holding it on and how to get it off?
> *


i just gorilla glued mines ... its some lugs that are holding it u can take it out easy but the hard part is putting it back in since my hand dont fit in the provide space


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 21 2007, 05:23 PM~8360398
> *where else might it be located...dont seem to be in my glove box unless its hidden in there
> *


ON MY 94 THE TRACTION CONTROL BUTTON IS IN THE GLOVE BOX NEXT TO THE TRUNK RELEASE BUTTON


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 21 2007, 11:14 AM~8359007
> *anyone know how to disable Traction control?
> *


i am pretty sure its in the same spot on all years,in the glove box on the left side.its a rocker style switch and you have to hold it for a while then the TRACTION CONTROL light will come on on the dash info center.some have a sticker with an arrow,it is kinda hidden.it will re-set every time you turn the car off.


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

Remember, the owners manual say's driving the car for a long time with the traction control off can damage the trans and rear end.hno: :wow:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 21 2007, 11:08 PM~8361326
> *ON MY 94 THE TRACTION CONTROL BUTTON IS IN THE GLOVE BOX NEXT TO THE TRUNK RELEASE BUTTON
> *


i found it...i was blind......for some reason it just came on the other night...traction control on the dash in yellow.....and the check engine light at the same time....with it on the tranny feels like it wants to slip......found the switch...turned it off....check engine light and TC light went off......

Today i replace the thermostat and radiator cap because its been getting hot on just a trip back and forth to work with no ac on...so i replaced the thermostat and cap and now i overheated 2 times tonight...big time...bearly made it home.....

ive been smelling antifreeze for a long time..every since i got the car....but it never overheated and in the winter the heat worked great...no wetness in the floorboard...no leaks anywhere that i could find......is it still possible the heater core is bad? or would be be more likely the water pump?

if heater core can i do the old bypass method for now? got 2 shows ive been waiting to go all year and it chooses now, less than 1 week before the 1st of the 2 to act up.....

any help would be greatly appreciated
 
thanks


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 21 2007, 10:55 PM~8361748
> *i found it...i was blind......for some reason it just came on the other night...traction control on the dash in yellow.....and the check engine light at the same time....with it on the tranny feels like it wants to slip......found the switch...turned it off....check engine light and TC light went off......
> 
> Today i replace the thermostat and radiator cap because its been getting hot on just a trip back and forth to work with no ac on...so i replaced the thermostat and cap and now i overheated 2 times tonight...big time...bearly made it home.....
> ...


COULD POSSIBLY BE UR WATER PUMP IF IT WAS UR HEATER CORE YOU'D SMELL IT OR SEE IT OR POSSIBLYU GOT AIR IN THE COOLIN SYSTEM IF U DONT GET THE AIR OUT IT WILL COUSE IT TO OVERHEAT ALSO HOMIE LET IT BE ALL DA WAY COLD TURN IT ON WIT DA RADIATOR CAP OFF AND WATCH THE COOLANT UNTILL IT BURPS F NOT CHECK UR WATER PUMP


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jul 21 2007, 09:37 AM~8358675
> *anyone know where the cpm computer unit is located?
> what is the computer under the back dash call? and the one by the antenna? thanks
> *


DA ONE BY D ANTENNA IS SOMEWAT LIKE A LIL AMP SHIT JUST FOR DA RADIO DA ACTUAL PCM IS UNDER UR AIR INTAKE(BEHIND THE DRIVER SIDE LIGHT)


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 22 2007, 01:11 AM~8361875
> *COULD POSSIBLY BE UR WATER PUMP IF IT WAS UR HEATER CORE YOU'D SMELL IT OR SEE IT OR POSSIBLYU GOT AIR IN THE COOLIN SYSTEM IF U DONT GET THE AIR OUT IT WILL COUSE IT TO OVERHEAT ALSO HOMIE LET IT BE ALL DA WAY COLD TURN IT ON WIT DA RADIATOR CAP OFF AND WATCH THE COOLANT UNTILL IT BURPS F NOT CHECK UR WATER PUMP
> *


i smell antifreeze all the time...but the whole time ive smelled it its never gotten hot like it did tonight....my windows fogged up to...crazy


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 21 2007, 11:20 PM~8361924
> *i smell antifreeze all the time...but the whole time ive smelled it its never gotten hot like it did tonight....my windows fogged up to...crazy
> *


YEA THEN IN DAT CASE IT PROBABLY IS UR HEATER CORE OR ONE OF THE HOSES YA DIG? PRESSURE TEST IT AND YOULL SEE OR SMELL IT COME OUT UNDER YOUR DASH BUT PREETY SURE THAT IT S UR HEATER CORE THEN


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 20 2007, 01:35 PM~8354443
> *i got a question im replacing my plastic molding on my front bumper and i was wondering how to take it off because the new piece is just straight bars that look like the go into the hole but the one thats on looks like it has something holdin it on
> 
> do any of u guys know whats holding it on and how to get it off?
> *


U GOT A COUPLE OF LIL NUTS HOLDIN IT ON ATLEAST DATS HOW MINE WERE HELD ON


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 22 2007, 01:23 AM~8361941
> *YEA THEN IN DAT CASE IT PROBABLY IS UR HEATER CORE OR ONE OF THE HOSES YA DIG? PRESSURE TEST IT AND YOULL SEE OR SMELL IT COME OUT UNDER YOUR DASH BUT PREETY SURE THAT IT S UR HEATER CORE THEN
> *


if its the core can i bypass it like the older motors ?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 21 2007, 11:27 PM~8361960
> *if its the core can i bypass it like the older motors ?
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: YEA U CAN DO DAT ITLL BE NO PROB.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 22 2007, 01:38 AM~8362021
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad: YEA U CAN DO DAT ITLL BE NO PROB.
> *


im gonna try that tomorrow and if it still gets hot i guess its the water pump...lets hope its the heater core :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 21 2007, 11:43 PM~8362047
> *im gonna try that tomorrow and if it still gets hot i guess its the water pump...lets hope its the heater core :uh:
> *


I WOULD KINDA RATHER HOPE ITS THE WATER PUMP IF I WAS U ALOT EASIER TO REMOVE AND REPLACE AND PROBABLY BOUT THE SAME PRICE I BOUGHT MY WATER PUMP NEW FOR LIKE 40 BUCKS DAT AINT SHIT REALLY


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

Hate to butt in, nbut im pretty sure my heater core is bad also. Antifreeze smell and i can see the haze coming out the vents, window fogged up hella bad too. 

Question is, how do i do this temporary bypass you guys were mentioning? 

The dealer wanted 220.00 for a new heater core and 415.00 to replace it!

So does anybody know the normal price of a heater core? And also how hard is it to do it yourself?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Jul 22 2007, 03:58 AM~8362606
> *Hate to butt in, nbut im pretty sure my heater core is bad also.  Antifreeze smell and i can see the haze coming out the vents, window fogged up hella bad too.
> 
> Question is, how do i do this temporary bypass you guys were mentioning?
> ...


locate the heater core..its on the passenger side firewall...2 hoses going to it...you disconnect the 2 hoses going to the heater core...get a pipe to connect the hose together...thats all there is to it....water flows into the core and out of it...so as long as there is flow through the system your good to go


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 22 2007, 01:45 AM~8362054
> *I WOULD KINDA RATHER HOPE ITS THE WATER PUMP IF I WAS U ALOT EASIER TO REMOVE AND REPLACE AND PROBABLY BOUT THE SAME PRICE I BOUGHT MY WATER PUMP NEW FOR LIKE 40 BUCKS DAT AINT SHIT REALLY
> *


well your right about that....i should have rethought what i said lol.....only reason i hope its the core is because i can do the bypass to get me through the next few weeks....im going to try it today...


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 22 2007, 12:55 AM~8361748
> *i found it...i was blind......for some reason it just came on the other night...traction control on the dash in yellow.....and the check engine light at the same time....with it on the tranny feels like it wants to slip......found the switch...turned it off....check engine light and TC light went off......
> 
> Today i replace the thermostat and radiator cap because its been getting hot on just a trip back and forth to work with no ac on...so i replaced the thermostat and cap and now i overheated 2 times tonight...big time...bearly made it home.....
> ...


my 93 had 2 thermostats 1 on top and the 2nd one after the water pump were the hose that goes into the radiator is at the bottom one got stuck once and my car kept over heating so i took it out


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Jul 22 2007, 03:58 AM~8362606
> *Hate to butt in, nbut im pretty sure my heater core is bad also.  Antifreeze smell and i can see the haze coming out the vents, window fogged up hella bad too.
> 
> Question is, how do i do this temporary bypass you guys were mentioning?
> ...



heres some pics i took of the heater core by pass



































also tested the NEW thermostat i was sold yesterday....bearly opened up...so i got it replaced....and tested the new new one before i installed....it opens up all the way....


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

i also painted some of the plastic parts...
need another coat or 2 but heres where i left off


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 22 2007, 03:32 PM~8364852
> *i also painted some of the plastic parts...
> need another coat or 2 but heres where i left off
> 
> ...


it came out good, i like the last pic of all locked up :biggrin:


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

ANY TRUNK PICS


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

i dont have any!!!!!!


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 22 2007, 03:32 PM~8364852
> *i also painted some of the plastic parts...
> need another coat or 2 but heres where i left off
> 
> ...


Nice caddy!!!!!!!! Mine used to be white!!


----------



## FtwKandyMan (Sep 23, 2004)

My daily


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElRody23_@Jul 22 2007, 07:35 PM~8365849
> *Nice caddy!!!!!!!! Mine used to be white!!
> *


thanks man...yours looks bad ass...like that orange alot


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

so i drove it just now...car is still getting hot with a new thermostat that i know is good because i tested it....i bypassed the heater core...it did get rid of the antifreeze smell....but i drove 10 mins one way and back 10 mins and it was overheating again.....
so im guessing the water pump? any way to test it before i pull it?


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

Maybe, but the only times i've had a water pump go bad it was pretty obvious that the pump was the issue. If its only a 40 dollar part and not to bad to replace, might not be a bad idea. Not sure how to check em though. I'm not having any high temp issues with my bad heater core, just low coolant light if the level gets low.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRody23_@Jul 22 2007, 06:28 PM~8365820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Jul 22 2007, 10:32 PM~8367056
> *Maybe, but the only times i've had a water pump go bad it was pretty obvious that the pump was the issue.  If its only  a 40 dollar  part and not to bad to replace, might not be a bad idea.  Not sure how to check em though.  I'm not having any high temp issues with my bad heater core, just low coolant light if the level gets low.
> *


ok..you see the heater core bypass pics i posted 1 page back?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 22 2007, 12:20 AM~8361924
> *i smell antifreeze all the time...but the whole time ive smelled it its never gotten hot like it did tonight....my windows fogged up to...crazy
> *


If you heater core is leaking look at your firewall right by were the hoses go in there will be a little black circle and that is were the antifreeze drains out, my heatercore was leaking when I bought my 95 and its not real hard to replace, but there is a couple screws right by the firewall that are really hard to get at so be careful and dont break the cover.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Had a waterpump go out on me when driving from Kansas City, MO. to San Jose, CA couple of years ago... its not a "hard" :no: job to do just takes time to remove EVERYTHING else that is in the way. I would not go with the cheapest pump available...remember you often get what you pay for and you dont want to have to replace it because it was cheap. 
Generally you will notice a slight drip of antifreeze...its nice because it drips hno: right on the distributor (opti-spark) which over time if not taken care of will also ruin that in-expensive :uh: part. 

My biggest issue with the cooling system on these rides is that they do not have a regular radiator. I hate not being able to see the water flow...anybody ever changed theirs out? My boy ran the bypass on his, actually still is and has not had a problem other than no heater. He only drives the damn thing about twice a month though


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 23 2007, 02:24 PM~8371519
> *Had a waterpump go out on me when driving from Kansas City, MO. to San Jose, CA couple of years ago... its not a "hard" :no: job to do just takes time to remove EVERYTHING else that is in the way. I would not go with the cheapest pump available...remember you often get what you pay for and you dont want to have to replace it because it was cheap.
> Generally you will notice a slight drip of antifreeze...its nice because it drips hno:  right on the distributor (opti-spark) which over time if not taken care of will also ruin that in-expensive  :uh: part.
> 
> ...


yeah mine is still getting hot...i dont know what the fuck to do now...i dont think its the water pump either...


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ATL


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 23 2007, 04:53 PM~8373448
> *yeah mine is still getting hot...i dont know what the fuck to do now...i dont think its the water pump either...
> *


Not that people on here dont know what they are doing, everybody does not always log on and answer questions all the time so I often check here:

http://impalassforum.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?category=2

Pretty good site for ALOT of info on LT1's...alot of questions are already answered and the guys will just point you to the right link. Good luck


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

some lacs from the lg fesno show


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

will any trunk latch from another year work? or just the 93? just the buttom piece.. plastic bracket


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 23 2007, 07:31 PM~8374108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam thats a nice ass cadi :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

:guns: MY HOMIE JONS DAILY.....-94 FLEET- 13's -ONLY-  :guns: 

















:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 23 2007, 08:29 PM~8374085
> *some lacs from the lg fesno show
> 
> 
> ...



love that color


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

need a rear driver door window regulator. does anybody have one for a 1993 caddy fleetwood. its the piece that hold the window it like and x shaped pieced that moves the window up and down. hit me up if any body has one.


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jul 23 2007, 06:38 PM~8374161
> *will any trunk latch from another year work? or just the 93?  just the buttom piece.. plastic bracket
> *



???????????????????????


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jul 24 2007, 10:31 AM~8378312
> *???????????????????????
> *


i believe that any year will work...the trunk motors seem to be pretty universal on these big bodys


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> some lacs from the lg fesno show
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> > some lacs from the lg fesno show
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

YES IS IS HERES ANOTHER


----------



## 93FLEETfrm561 (Aug 3, 2006)

damm nice fleetwood! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood+Jul 24 2007, 11:50 AM~8379850-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have said it before.... if you cant find the answer here on LIL check out the forum I linked. :yes: For any problem (other than hydraulics) regarding these Fleetwoods.


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Jul 23 2007, 07:55 PM~8373805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 22 2007, 09:52 PM~8366706
> *so i drove it just now...car is still getting hot with a new thermostat that i know is good because i tested it....i bypassed the heater core...it did get rid of the antifreeze smell....but i drove 10 mins one way and back 10 mins and it was overheating again.....
> so im guessing the water pump? any way to test it before i pull it?
> *


thermostat is your problem homie. other than your heater core.
i think there is two of them, when one of them is stuck car will over heat.
i had that problem but mine is a 93 with a 5.7 but i think it will have 2 thermostats.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

turns out my overheating problem was a short in the relay for my secondary fan


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Jul 24 2007, 04:08 PM~8381643
> *thermostat is your problem homie. other than your heater core.
> i think there is two of them, when one of them is stuck car will over heat.
> i had that problem but mine is a 93 with a 5.7 but i think it will have 2 thermostats.
> *




MAN 1 TIME MY CAR WAS OVER HEATIN. I PUT A NEW TEMPURARTURE CONTOL SENSOR, WASNT THAT,A NEW RADIATOR AND THERMOSTAT,WASNT THAT.SOME OTHER BULLSHIT, AND 4600 later. DUDE AT A HOT ROD SHOP SAID MY CAP ON THE RESERIOR(WHER U PUT THE WATER )SEAL WAS BAD, SO I JUST NEEDE A FUCKIN $8 RADIATOR CAP! TRY THAT SEE IF IT HELPS. HE SAID IF THE SEALS BAD IT LETS AIR IN AND WONT LET THE SENSOR READ IT RIGHT AND WILL OVER HEAT AND UCK EVERYTHING ELSE UP. HOPE THAT HELPS


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 24 2007, 06:13 PM~8381695
> *MAN 1 TIME MY CAR WAS OVER HEATIN. I PUT A NEW TEMPURARTURE CONTOL SENSOR, WASNT THAT,A NEW RADIATOR AND THERMOSTAT,WASNT THAT.SOME OTHER BULLSHIT, AND 4600 later. DUDE AT A HOT ROD SHOP SAID MY CAP ON THE RESERIOR(WHER U PUT THE WATER )SEAL WAS BAD, SO I JUST NEEDE A FUCKIN $8 RADIATOR CAP! TRY THAT SEE IF IT HELPS. HE SAID IF THE SEALS BAD IT LETS AIR IN AND WONT LET THE SENSOR READ IT RIGHT AND WILL OVER HEAT AND UCK EVERYTHING ELSE UP. HOPE THAT HELPS
> *


been there done that with my lincoln...first thing i replaced was the cap and thermostat....ony my lincoln i replaced all hoses, water pump, tstat, radiator, everything but head gasket....ended up going to a shop..payed them 50 bucks to tell me the cap was bad...i was pissed :angry:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

GOTT A FEW FRESHLY CUT :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Jul 24 2007, 03:15 PM~8381253
> *YES IS IS HERES ANOTHER
> 
> 
> ...


U DID A GOOD ASS JOB IT DAT MAN


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

can anyone hook me up with some rockers they stripped mine :tears: stoled my cd player and the car phone


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Jul 24 2007, 06:29 PM~8381795
> *can anyone hook me up with some rockers they stripped mine  :tears: stoled my cd player and the car phone
> *


 :0 no .....stupid fucks....find them...and kill them....


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Jul 23 2007, 10:39 PM~8376082
> *:guns: MY HOMIE JONS DAILY.....-94 FLEET- 13's -ONLY-  :guns:
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice Homie!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## supersportluvr (Aug 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by area651rider_@May 10 2007, 08:57 AM~7873849
> *i like this 1,bad ass ride
> *


----------



## supersportluvr (Aug 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by area651rider_@May 10 2007, 08:57 AM~7873849
> *i like this 1,bad ass ride
> *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jul 24 2007, 09:31 PM~8384439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT YOUR RIDE ???? POST PIC'S OF THE INTERIOR .....


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

DAMN is 559 kustomz an all big body car club? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: clean llacs any more pics of that purple one


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Sorry i havent gotten back 2 anybody who messaged me bout da fleetwood parts...my house got broke in2 and they stole da computer and shit....but if ya still interested in stuff just get back 2 me....take it easy


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jul 24 2007, 09:42 PM~8384525
> *IS THAT YOUR RIDE ???? POST PIC'S OF THE INTERIOR .....
> *


no its not mine.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Help wanted: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=352596 :uh:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## biglucke (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Jul 25 2007, 03:03 PM~8388803
> *Help wanted: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=352596  :uh:
> *


i answered your question, check it out


----------



## VEGAS_CRUISER (May 24, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

I have a roof and rear window leak that drips into the trunk. I wanted to know how hard is it to take off the Rag Top? 
My paint shop did it last time I removed the rag and smoothed it out but he did such a shitty job and i have never talked to him again. I saw the headliner removed and it had a few holes into it that I think screws were holding the rag top to the car. Does it also use glue?


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by biglucke_@Jul 26 2007, 06:35 AM~8392848
> *i answered your question, check it out
> *


I saw that. Thanks homie.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

does anyone know if the 96 fleetwood tail lights will fit my 97 deville? 
or maybe just the chrome covers on em... 
thanks


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jul 26 2007, 11:24 AM~8395617
> *does anyone know if the 96 fleetwood tail lights will fit my 97 deville?
> or maybe just the chrome covers on em...
> thanks
> *



The deville are smaller. but check out this page it might be something you might wat to look into.


Deville Led Tail Lights


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRody23_@Jul 24 2007, 07:28 PM~8383222
> *Very nice Homie!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks man we just got it done about two weeks ago.....


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Anybody seen any updates or have pictures from a show with this one?


----------



## davidl (Apr 9, 2007)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Thats a deville aint it?


----------



## davidl (Apr 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 26 2007, 06:23 PM~8400207
> *Thats a deville aint it?
> *


95 caddy deville


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 26 2007, 06:23 PM~8400207
> *Thats a deville aint it?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

whatsup caddy people


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 27 2007, 01:46 PM~8406718
> *whatsup caddy people
> *


sup :biggrin: getting ready for san mateo lowrider show


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Jul 27 2007, 01:14 PM~8406986
> *sup :biggrin:  getting ready for san mateo lowrider show
> *


u takin u lac to vegas??


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 27 2007, 03:21 PM~8407623
> *u takin u lac to vegas??
> *


NOT THIS YEAR MAYBE NEXT YEAR


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

fkn badass


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by davidl_@Jul 26 2007, 08:18 PM~8400159
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like that   Check out mine


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## davidl (Apr 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jul 27 2007, 10:19 PM~8410948
> *I like that     Check out mine
> *


nice :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

anybody know where i can find or what year and model has an emblem that will fit where the top emblems go but in the new style emblem, can seem to find a new emblem thats the same size but i got all the other ones changed, help a brotha out



















trying to get it ordered as soon as possible


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)




----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Jul 23 2007, 09:39 PM~8376082
> *:guns: MY HOMIE JONS DAILY.....-94 FLEET- 13's -ONLY-  :guns:
> 
> 
> ...


this is my fleetwood.......just got it painted.... bout to get lifted :guns: :guns:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 28 2007, 11:25 PM~8416518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GANGKSTAA    
lol


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 28 2007, 09:25 PM~8416518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S TIGHT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

EMPIRE LAC'S


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 28 2007, 10:25 PM~8416518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NEEDS SOME GOLD PLATED SKIRTS :0


----------



## EASTFRESNO90 (Jan 31, 2007)

THE BADDEST BIG BODY I'VE SEEN!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EASTFRESNO90_@Jul 29 2007, 01:35 AM~8417294
> *THE BADDEST BIG BODY I'VE SEEN!
> 
> 
> ...


you must not have seen to many :cheesy:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 29 2007, 09:48 AM~8418101
> *you must not have seen to many :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: What do you have against China Man's Fleet????? I think it's pretty bad ass too!


----------



## EASTFRESNO90 (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 29 2007, 06:48 AM~8418101
> *you must not have seen to many :cheesy:
> *


NOPE I SEEN PLENTY HOMIE!!! I EVEN HAVE ONE!  








*ANGELO GETTIN DOWN!
<img src=\'http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/1950/4aa0da9a03f3zy7.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## EASTFRESNO90 (Jan 31, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EASTFRESNO90_@Jul 29 2007, 07:35 AM~8417294
> *THE BADDEST BIG BODY I'VE SEEN!
> 
> 
> ...


THATS FKN BADASS EVEN MORE SO FUCK YEAH


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lac4life_@Jul 29 2007, 09:09 AM~8418136
> *:uh: What do you have against China Man's Fleet????? I think it's pretty bad ass too!
> *


nothing it is bad ass....i was just saying if he thought that that was the baddest one out then he hasnt seen to many because there are alot...it would be hard to choose the most bad big body out....my vote would be the 6 2 doors :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

took 1st place in the Lowrider Class at the Show Me Showdown show i just got back from


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jul 28 2007, 09:35 PM~8416604
> *GANGKSTAA
> lol
> *


IT NEEDS MORE GOLD. JUST STRAT'IN ON MINE


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Jul 28 2007, 12:05 PM~8412951-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

HERES THE COMMERCIAL FOR SONY WITH A BIT OF MY CADDY IN IT. :cheesy: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXzRYef-l9Q


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

nice 2 seconds of fame :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 30 2007, 03:01 PM~8426756
> *nice 2 seconds of fame :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> *


HAHA YA THEY FILMED 20 MINS WORTH OF SHIT AND ONLY USED 2 SECONDS OF EACH CAR BAHAHAHA


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EASTFRESNO90_@Jul 28 2007, 11:35 PM~8417294
> *THE BADDEST BIG BODY I'VE SEEN!
> 
> 
> ...


thats a fokking classic shot right thererrererere


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## EASTFRESNO90 (Jan 31, 2007)

CADDY LOOKIN' GOOD MAYHEM! :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EASTFRESNO90_@Jul 30 2007, 04:25 PM~8427523
> *CADDY LOOKIN' GOOD MAYHEM! :biggrin:
> *


THANX HOMIE.


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 30 2007, 08:07 PM~8426814
> *thats a fokking classic shot right thererrererere
> *


yeah we need a hi res


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Nice Radio. . . . 


You must get all the Radio stations on that high tech toy...lol











So what next Mr. Mayhem? Any audio video getting cooked up on your too do list?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jul 31 2007, 12:17 PM~8435681
> *Nice Radio. . . .
> You must get all the Radio stations on that high tech toy...lol
> 
> ...


BAHAHAHA YA ITS THE NEW VYNYL SYSTEM YOU FOKKERAHAHA I DIDNT INSTAL ONE YET MOOK!!


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfe-all-day_@Jul 29 2007, 05:10 PM~8420116
> *IT NEEDS MORE GOLD. JUST STRAT'IN ON MINE
> 
> 
> ...


I stand corrected! 
YOURS IS GANKSTA 

u should get your a-arms and wheel wells gold plated too


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jul 31 2007, 09:29 AM~8435784
> *I stand corrected!
> YOURS IS GANKSTA
> 
> ...


I'M GOING TO DO THAT SOON. JUST TAKING IT SLOW. IT'S A DAILY :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 31 2007, 01:21 PM~8436701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good man..you got a better shot of your switch panel?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by laquerhead_@Jul 30 2007, 11:24 PM~8431620
> *ur a fool mayhem
> 
> 
> ...


this is the only other pic u can see it in bahahahaha


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 31 2007, 11:21 AM~8436701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Ride Homie :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Jul 31 2007, 04:46 PM~8437957
> *Nice Ride Homie :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

Look at my little guy in the back window just chillen


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfe-all-day_@Jul 29 2007, 03:10 PM~8420116
> *IT NEEDS MORE GOLD. JUST STRAT'IN ON MINE
> 
> 
> ...


Noticed before you stated you did your own plating... is that electroplating? However it was done it came out really nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i was wondering if anyone knew how much a set of center gold daytons would run(13x7)

the reason i ask in this topic is because i know u need daytons or zeniths to have 13x7s on your ride


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfe-all-day_@Jul 29 2007, 03:10 PM~8420116
> *IT NEEDS MORE GOLD. JUST STRAT'IN ON MINE
> 
> 
> ...


ANY UPDATED PIC'S WITH THE MIRRORS ON ????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Jul 31 2007, 04:31 PM~8438968
> *Look at my little guy in the back window just chillen
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

ther are a lot of good looking caddys in here i need to find me one


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfe-all-day_@Jul 29 2007, 03:10 PM~8420116
> *IT NEEDS MORE GOLD. JUST STRAT'IN ON MINE
> 
> 
> ...


ANY UPDATED PIC'S WITH THE MIRRORS ON ????


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Jul 31 2007, 04:31 PM~8438968
> *Look at my little guy in the back window just chillen
> 
> 
> ...


U got to keep it fun 4 d lil ones!!!!! nice ride homie!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 1 2007, 10:27 AM~8446113
> *ANY UPDATED PIC'S WITH THE MIRRORS ON ????
> *


should have them on next week


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfe-all-day_@Aug 1 2007, 05:59 PM~8449883
> *should have them on next week
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

question...
anyone else have issues with power steering when locked up in the front?

for some reason when my front is locked up the steering is tight and is hard to turn...but if i dump it just a little its perfectly normal....it just started doing this not to long ago...but only does it when locked up....


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 2 2007, 01:08 AM~8452864
> *question...
> anyone else have issues with power steering when locked up in the front?
> 
> ...


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

sounds like your cylinder is binding up on something. lock it up then look in your engine compartment to see what it's hitting


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

a little video of me gas hopping after work. How many big body's are doing this?

Gas Hop


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Aug 2 2007, 11:59 AM~8455838
> *a little video of me gas hopping after work.  How many big body's are doing this?
> 
> Gas Hop
> *


NICE!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Aug 2 2007, 12:59 PM~8455838
> *a little video of me gas hopping after work.  How many big body's are doing this?
> 
> Gas Hop
> *


nice! i do it but not that high :0 i get like 16" lmao


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Aug 2 2007, 11:59 AM~8455838
> *a little video of me gas hopping after work.  How many big body's are doing this?
> 
> Gas Hop
> *



Very Nice homie!!!!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lac4life_@Aug 2 2007, 12:28 PM~8455582
> *sounds like your cylinder is binding up on something. lock it up then look in your engine compartment to see what it's hitting
> *


it seems to be clear with nothing in the way...ill look more.....anything else from anyone else ?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Jul 31 2007, 03:31 PM~8438968
> *Look at my little guy in the back window just chillen
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

HEY  MAYHEM DO YOU COME OUT IN THE COMMERCIAL ? AND WHATS UP WITH THAT PRICE ON YOUR CADDYS' WINDOW 3500! AND THE REST OF THE LOWS :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 2 2007, 06:04 PM~8458054
> *it seems to be clear with nothing in the way...ill look more.....anything else from anyone else ?
> *


I know it might be a stupid question, but did you make sure you have enough fluid?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@Aug 2 2007, 07:54 PM~8459224
> * HEY   MAYHEM   DO YOU COME OUT IN THE COMMERCIAL ? AND WHATS UP WITH THAT PRICE ON YOUR CADDYS' WINDOW 3500! AND THE REST OF THE LOWS :biggrin:
> *


i think its to simulate a car dealership ?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lac4life_@Aug 2 2007, 08:43 PM~8459534
> *I know it might be a stupid question, but did you make sure you have enough fluid?
> *


lol yes its full...first thing i checked :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 3 2007, 11:33 AM~8463365
> *lol yes its full...first thing i checked :biggrin:
> *


lol ok I had to ask


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

for those that might need specific parts heres a list of caddy parts from the dealer....if you tell them your vin number then give them the number off this diagram from the part you need they can order alot of it still....some parts they cant


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

save the pic and zoom to see the smaller part numbers....like the rocker molding trim has 2 parts on the same 1...part 31 and part F..31 being the strap that connects to the rocker and the F being the plastic clip that holds the straps on the rocker to the car...


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks for those part numbers....wanted to let you guys know that I am selling my 1995 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham... link in my signature


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

also for those that have issues with there quarter panel rockers the clip on the right that is circled with the 8 digit part number next to it is the clips that hold the rockers to the quarter panel.....there 4.39 each through GM
i ordered 8 of them for mine today....


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 3 2007, 04:05 PM~8466564
> *also for those that have issues with there quarter panel rockers the clip on the right that is circled with the 8 digit part number next to it is the clips that hold the rockers to the quarter panel.....there 4.39 each through GM
> i ordered 8 of them for mine today....
> *


Thanks for the info every time i hop mine the left rear rocker falls off :angry:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 2 2007, 06:46 PM~8459553
> *i think its to simulate a car dealership ?
> *


YEA I KNOW BUT COME ON CLEAN ASS LOW LOWS AND THEY PUT THAT PRICE .THEY MUST BE :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Aug 3 2007, 06:04 PM~8467206
> *Thanks for the info every time i hop mine the left rear rocker falls off :angry:
> *


IF YOU DON'T PLAN ON TAKING THE PANEL OFF. JUST REMOVE THE STRIP YOU PAINT. DRILL THE PANEL TO THE CAR AND DOULDESIDE TAKE THE MOLDING BACK ON.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Aug 3 2007, 06:38 PM~8467402
> *
> 
> 
> ...



was it hard sayin bye bye?


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

i just need 1 more  rocker


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 3 2007, 07:39 PM~8467407
> *was it hard sayin bye bye?
> *


kinda but he said i can pick her up any time :biggrin: that made id easier


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Aug 3 2007, 07:38 PM~8467402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Aug 3 2007, 09:19 PM~8468000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice just gotta get rid of the big white walls


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Aug 3 2007, 08:19 PM~8468000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Aug 3 2007, 08:23 PM~8468035
> *nice just gotta get rid of the big white walls
> *


THATS A BIG 10-4


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@Aug 3 2007, 08:31 PM~8467369
> *
> YEA I KNOW BUT COME ON CLEAN ASS LOW LOWS AND THEY PUT THAT PRICE .THEY MUST BE  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


you got to remember....there Canadian :0 


just kidding :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfe-all-day_@Aug 3 2007, 08:36 PM~8467393
> *IF YOU DON'T PLAN ON TAKING THE PANEL OFF. JUST REMOVE THE STRIP YOU PAINT. DRILL THE PANEL TO THE CAR AND DOULDESIDE TAKE THE MOLDING BACK ON.
> *


that could work to


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Aug 3 2007, 08:23 PM~8468035
> *nice just gotta get rid of the big white walls
> *


:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


:biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Aug 3 2007, 06:38 PM~8467402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn u got some clean lacs


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 3 2007, 11:21 PM~8468599
> *damn u got some clean lacs
> *


thank you :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Aug 3 2007, 10:22 PM~8468607
> *thank you  :biggrin:
> *


I HEARD YOU SOLD THEM , IS THAT TRUE ????


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 3 2007, 09:47 PM~8468450
> *you got to remember....there Canadian  :0
> just kidding  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :no: hno: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLE UP (Jun 11, 2007)




----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Aug 4 2007, 08:03 AM~8469586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam nice caddy...........


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Aug 4 2007, 06:03 AM~8469586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 damn thats nice im getting ready to bag mines to do u got anyy pics of it locked up?


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

lovin the setup, but i dunno about those lambos


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 29 2007, 02:47 PM~8420002
> *took 1st place in the Lowrider Class at the Show Me Showdown show i just got back from
> 
> 
> ...


NICE CADDY BUT LOOK AT ALL THE MINI TRUCKS AND IMPORTS :barf:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR_CUTTY_@Aug 4 2007, 09:45 PM~8472820
> *NICE CADDY BUT LOOK AT ALL THE MINI TRUCKS AND IMPORTS :barf:
> *


i know...i was out of place but still won lol


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 3 2007, 03:32 PM~8465912
> *for those that might need specific parts heres a list of caddy parts from the dealer....if you tell them your vin number then give them the number off this diagram from the part you need they can order alot of it still....some parts they cant
> 
> 
> ...


CAN THE FRONT FENDER CHROME SPEARS STILL BE ORDERED NEW FROM THE DEALERSHIP?


----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)

Yeah, you still can I just got mines a couple weeks ago!


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

heres a pic of mine from last week.....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by magilla_gorilla_@Aug 6 2007, 08:23 AM~8482600
> *Yeah, you still can I just got mines a couple weeks ago!
> *


 how much were they if you dont mind me askin? just out of curiosity


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Aug 6 2007, 09:06 AM~8482825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: but u have 2 clean those whitewalls


----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 6 2007, 08:08 AM~8482847
> *how much were they if you dont mind me askin? just out of curiosity
> *


I bought a lot of other parts along with them, so I can't give you an exact price but I belive I paid between 40-50 for the front & 60+ for the bacc one.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Thought I needed this part but dont after all... somebody bid on it :biggrin: I promise I wont bid again...you can see im the last bidder (cali54stylz) its worth it because its the light housing, tail light and the rubber that wraps around the whole thing and extends to the bumper...my max bid is $11.00, just know that $31.00 I would spend could be used for another part that I might need. Bid $32.00 and it should be yours...only 5 1/2 hours left :thumbsup:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...95414%26fvi%3D1


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

If somebody wanna f*ck you he can bid $30 and it's still yours... :uh:


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Aug 6 2007, 04:06 PM~8482825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 nice big body bro


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Aug 6 2007, 02:49 PM~8485042
> *If somebody wanna f*ck you he can bid $30 and it's still yours... :uh:
> *



That's funny but TRUE. lol


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

turns out the clips i ordered for my rear rockers aren't the right ones...even though the dealership says they are...there totally different clips...dam..


----------



## ucechevy1965 (Oct 30, 2005)

It's been awhile since I last posted something in here. I took a few pics of the Fleetwood at this past weekend's show. :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Aug 6 2007, 12:49 PM~8485042
> *If somebody wanna f*ck you he can bid $30 and it's still yours... :uh:
> *


Not really worried about it...just dont need it and figure somebody else could use it. If I win I will just put it in the garage with my other xtra stuff


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 5 2007, 08:14 PM~8479439


So was number 31 was not the clip for the chrome rocker panels? Oh I finally found the white clips for the top trim...did you ever get those? I know I need a couple more for mine.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz+Aug 6 2007, 06:41 PM~8487087-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


31 is the strap that the rocker it self connects to...the white clips which i ordered are connected into the strap and are removable...i ordered the clips that go in there..which are the clips i have circled with the part number next to it....turns out those dont work.......and no i never got clips for my trim piece...used 2 long pieces of 3m double sided tape / adhesive....works pretty good.....i also asked about the trim pieces and it turns out they dont sell the clips by them self...if you look at the pic where that trim is you notice a long piece that screws in with about 4-5 screws..just below the rear window...that "track" includes those clips and is sold in 1 piece with new clips....but guess what.......its discontinued... :angry: :uh:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucechevy1965_@Aug 6 2007, 04:17 PM~8486853
> *It's been awhile since I last posted something in here. I took a few pics of the Fleetwood at this past weekend's show.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


did that car come from cali? what setup does it have?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i was just wondering


does auto zone or kragens carry things like oil pans and tranny pans for my 93

or any other billet parts beside an air cleaner???


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

still got dem tail light covers for sale just 15 buck shipped and 7 bucks shipped for the rear rock panels light covers


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Aug 6 2007, 12:55 PM~8483607
> *:thumbsup: but u have 2 clean those whitewalls
> *



LOL i know im fuckin lazy....


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Aug 6 2007, 03:54 PM~8485080
> *nice big body bro
> *



thanks man...


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

daily


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

HEY ON DA DRIVER SIDE UNDER THE FRONT FENDER BEHIND THE CHROME MOLDING THERES SOME TYPE OF PUMP O SOMETHN........ ANDYBODY GOT ANY IDEA WTF IT REALLY IS??????????????????????/


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 6 2007, 08:56 PM~8488210
> *i was just wondering
> does auto zone or kragens carry things like oil pans and tranny pans for my 93
> 
> ...



Tranny Pan. 4L60E Tranny 93-96 Fleetwoods.

You can get the oil pan chromed out for around $200 or so. Not realy shure.


Oil Pan


Hope this helps.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Aug 7 2007, 08:20 AM~8492311
> *Tranny Pan.  4L60E Tranny 93-96 Fleetwoods.
> 
> You can get the oil pan chromed out for around $200 or so. Not realy shure.
> ...


thanx alot i think imma have get dat tranny pan

also does anyone on here have a chrome rear end cover


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

damn it says no money orders


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 6 2007, 10:43 PM~8490567
> *HEY ON DA DRIVER SIDE UNDER THE FRONT FENDER BEHIND THE CHROME MOLDING THERES SOME TYPE OF PUMP O SOMETHN........ ANDYBODY GOT ANY IDEA WTF IT REALLY IS??????????????????????/
> *


its the compresser for the air ride


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

can someone tell me how to do a paypal


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G_KRALY_@Aug 7 2007, 08:33 AM~8492379
> *its the compresser for the air ride
> *


OOOOOOOOOOOH. OK FUCK IT DAT SHIT GOING IN DA TRASH THEN FUCK AIR WE GOT JUICCCCCCCCCEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 7 2007, 10:34 AM~8492383
> *can someone tell me how to do a paypal
> *


Sure just give me your Social Security Number and Address. . . . lol . . J/K

Just sign up and you put in a working bank account or credit card and your on your way. If you don't have a credit card I think you can use pre-paid cards also in Papal from Publix or CVS. Try it out with a small amount card first to make shure it will work. They have $10 cards. Good Luck


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Aug 7 2007, 09:19 AM~8492705
> *Sure just give me your Social Security Number and Address. . . . lol . . J/K
> 
> Just sign up and you put in a working bank account or credit card and your on your way. If you don't have a credit card I think you can use pre-paid cards also in Papal from Publix or CVS. Try it out with a small amount card first to make shure it will work. They have $10 cards. Good Luck
> *


thanx alot


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

whats up Cadillac people


----------



## txfleet4sale (Jul 26, 2007)

where can i get those chrome tail light covers,and the chrome pillars :0


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by txfleet4sale_@Aug 7 2007, 01:55 PM~8495145
> *where can i get those chrome tail light covers,and  the chrome pillars :0
> *


i got taillightcovers and i got side marker covers


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by txfleet4sale_@Aug 7 2007, 03:55 PM~8495145
> *where can i get those chrome tail light covers,and  the chrome pillars :0
> *


Worth the money and he has them on sale for $100.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Aug 7 2007, 02:06 PM~8495279
> *Worth the money and he has them on sale for $100.
> *


oohhhh damn i think imma have to get some :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

awww damn read it it says til the end of july





its august


----------



## txfleet4sale (Jul 26, 2007)

cool now who sells the chrome tail light covers?


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

JS's Caddy...


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 7 2007, 04:08 PM~8495310
> *awww damn read it it says til the end of july
> its august
> *



Regular price is $120. get them ! ! !


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Aug 7 2007, 02:19 PM~8495430
> *Regular price is $120. get them ! ! !
> *


im on it


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Aug 7 2007, 04:06 PM~8495279
> *Worth the money and he has them on sale for $100.
> *


im looking for the tail light covers to


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Aug 7 2007, 05:22 PM~8495953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I see you got the D's. lol. Did you get to put in the Hydro's yeat? You need to update your topic with some new pic's.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Aug 7 2007, 03:22 PM~8495953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


if u dont mind me asking how much did u pay for those


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pontiak Ridah_@Oct 18 2002, 08:04 PM~178814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Supreme Hustle...one of the baddest ever^^^^


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

http://www.mcsmk8.com/94-CAD/94-CAD.html
i need one of these


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Aug 7 2007, 11:44 PM~8499814
> *http://www.mcsmk8.com/94-CAD/94-CAD.html
> i need one of these
> *



Now why would you need that? . . . lol

That Cadillac looks brand new. Ony 24,000 miles on it. WOW


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

dam nice caddy....crazy armored caddy lol


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

looks nice! I could be wrong, but I don't think I've seen a white 93-96 with stock black interior.....I like it!


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Aug 7 2007, 09:44 PM~8499814
> *http://www.mcsmk8.com/94-CAD/94-CAD.html
> i need one of these
> *




that car is in amazing condition.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 7 2007, 11:36 PM~8498912
> *Supreme Hustle...one of the baddest ever^^^^
> *



i agree! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

i love that mirror under the hood like that...is that custom made or is there a company that makes the solid mirror like that...


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 8 2007, 05:24 PM~8505590
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i think it is custom. mdct images or something sells a kit but is a bunch of insert pieces..


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Aug 8 2007, 06:06 PM~8506235
> *i think it is custom. mdct images or something sells a kit but is a bunch of insert pieces..
> *


ya ive got the mdct link..going to get my trunk mirrors from them


----------



## ucechevy1965 (Oct 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ucechevy1965_@Aug 8 2007, 08:30 PM~8507170
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice rear end :cheesy:


----------



## ucechevy1965 (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 8 2007, 06:47 PM~8507314
> *nice rear end  :cheesy:
> *


 Thanks.... :biggrin: .....some think that the bootykit makes my rearend look fat :dunno:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:cheesy: LIKE WHAT YOU DID WITH THE CADI GRILL  *93 CADDY *. I THINK IT LOOKS BETTER LIKE THAT WHEN YOU OPEN THE HOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@Aug 9 2007, 02:04 AM~8510302
> *:cheesy: LIKE WHAT YOU DID WITH THE CADI GRILL   93 CADDY  . I THINK IT LOOKS BETTER LIKE THAT WHEN YOU OPEN THE HOOD :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thks bro!


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ucechevy1965_@Aug 8 2007, 10:47 PM~8508686
> *Thanks.... :biggrin: .....some think that the bootykit makes my rearend look fat      :dunno:
> *


hmmm no i think its just right lmao


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

soon photoshoot.... keep posted


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

huh


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

Is there only one small tweeter in each front door? I want to up grade the speakers, but don't want to just start tearing into the door panels without a clue. Any tips on removing these panels? And what size speakers are behind them?

Thanks


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

i think there are 6.5s in the lower right hand corner....


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 9 2007, 02:41 PM~8514347
> *i think there are 6.5s in the lower right hand corner....
> *


:thumbsup: you can switch them out for any size up to 6.5, that black speaker cloth by the armrest hides a speaker that I have not been able to find a direct replacement for...decided to install my tweeters there rather than visible on the pillers. Took some bracket/brace making but works fine for me and still looks stock. Its pretty nice how even a factory deck sounds after changing out the stock speakers


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Aug 9 2007, 04:53 PM~8514437
> *:thumbsup: you can switch them out for any size up to 6.5, that black speaker cloth by the armrest hides a speaker that I have not been able to find a direct replacement for...decided to install my tweeters there rather than visible on the pillers. Took some bracket/brace making but works fine for me and still looks stock. Its pretty nice how even a factory deck sounds after changing out the stock speakers
> *


yeah i need to remove my stock fronts one day...got some new RF 6x9s in the rear...but the front is still stock...i will admit for stock they still sound good....


----------



## GRAPE (Jul 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Aug 9 2007, 01:54 PM~8513981
> *soon photoshoot.... keep posted
> *


WHAT YOU TALK'IN BOUT


----------



## txfleet4sale (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Aug 9 2007, 02:24 PM~8514219
> *Is there only one small tweeter in each front door?  I want to up grade the speakers, but don't want to just start tearing into the door panels without a clue.  Any tips on removing these panels? And what size speakers are behind them?
> 
> Thanks
> *


i put a 5.25 component set up front , the tweeters fit nicely behind the stock tweeter location


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Aug 7 2007, 08:55 PM~8499177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of this one


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

any body wanna trade my all chrome dog house for a gold and chrome


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 9 2007, 04:58 PM~8514495
> *yeah i need to remove my stock fronts one day...got some new RF 6x9s in the rear...but the front is still stock...i will admit for stock they still sound good....
> *


My system seems to cut the power if i try to turn it up too much. I don't know if its in the head unti or if the speakers are starting to go bad. Sounds goods at a respectable level though :cheesy: 

How easy it is to pull these panels off? Just one screw behind the handle is that it, and then the pain in the ass clips at the bottom?


----------



## ucepnut (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## ucepnut (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ucepnut_@Aug 9 2007, 08:13 PM~8515804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Aug 9 2007, 05:50 PM~8515657
> *My system seems to cut the power if i try to turn it up too much.  I don't know if its in the head unti or if the speakers are starting to go bad.  Sounds goods at a respectable level though :cheesy:
> 
> How easy it is to pull these panels off?  Just one screw behind the handle is that it, and then the pain in the ass clips at the bottom?
> *


CHECK THE GROUND SEE IF IT GETS HOT, OR THE AMPS MIGHT BE GET'IN TO HOT


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucepnut_@Aug 9 2007, 06:31 PM~8515955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS NICE BROTHER


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucechevy1965_@Aug 8 2007, 06:30 PM~8507170
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


this car looks familiar.... i think i put the setup and undies in it. does it have 4 blackbird pumps, 12 batts, with some nice moulded upper a-arms? if its the same one it was an uce member in nor-cal.


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Aug 9 2007, 08:42 PM~8516032
> *CHECK THE GROUND SEE IF IT GETS HOT, OR THE AMPS MIGHT BE GET'IN TO HOT
> *


 :banghead: I didn't even think that these would come with factory amps....


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzZPFXcB5MQ

:0


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Aug 9 2007, 07:50 PM~8515657
> *My system seems to cut the power if i try to turn it up too much.  I don't know if its in the head unti or if the speakers are starting to go bad.  Sounds goods at a respectable level though :cheesy:
> 
> How easy it is to pull these panels off?  Just one screw behind the handle is that it, and then the pain in the ass clips at the bottom?
> *


pretty much , the door panell clips are a pain, atleast for em they were. 

the amp will be on the passenger side quarter behind the carpet........ or is it the left side, i cant remember now. either way, in the trunk. my gold one didnt have an amp wich was good for me since i didnt have to run all new wires to the speakers when i put my head unit in


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Aug 9 2007, 11:19 PM~8517613
> *:banghead:  I didn't even think that these would come with factory amps....
> *


They don't make a wire harness for the front of the Fleetwood 93-96. The only wire harness that they make is a 15 foot extension that you have to run from the rear amp back to the front dash. So what I did is took this wire diagram and tapped into the remote and antenna wire and ran a new power wire from the battery to the front dash. A thicker and straight cable to the battery will give you head unit the power it needs to run correctly. If you use the stock power wire I have found that you get the dimming display problem with high levels of volume. But I ran the power to the dash and put a relay from the old stock power wire so that you get the delayed power on until you open the door. Love that feature. Lol. And also I used an after market amp that I put onto the trunk lid to leave room for the hydraulics latter in the cars life. So I had to only run the front speakers back to the rear of the car and it’s not hard to run the rear speaker as they are right there. Hope this helps.


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

I'll search around back there today to see if i have that amp feature. My head unit has the EQ feature, but the system really doesn't sound loud enough for me to think thees and amp. If there is, then i would rather eliminate all that crap, making sure i don't have the extra wires.
Thanks whitechocolate, that does help to know not to use the factory power supply wire. I've ran into this problem before on factory wiring, even when i upgraded a fuel pump on my truck, spent lots of time and money only to find i couldn't get enough voltage to pass on the factory bullshit.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

You should have TWO of these. The one in the picture only has one. the left one is usually the BCM (Body Control Module) and the right is the amp.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64+Aug 9 2007, 05:39 PM~8515578-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## ucechevy1965 (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Aug 10 2007, 01:49 PM~8523098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: That's a beautiful ride. Anymore pics?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Aug 10 2007, 03:49 PM~8523098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow thats hell clean


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

X2 THAT'S SICK.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Aug 10 2007, 12:21 AM~8518333
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzZPFXcB5MQ
> 
> :0
> *



i have take the second pic of the vids :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucechevy1965_@Aug 10 2007, 04:58 PM~8523558
> *:wow: That's a beautiful ride. Anymore pics?
> *


X2 :wow:


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Aug 10 2007, 08:29 AM~8519757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't look that far up , but yeah i got a freakin amp muonted right inside the passenger wheel well :uh:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## SMLON83S (May 14, 2007)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Aug 10 2007, 04:52 PM~8524181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :0


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Aug 10 2007, 11:42 AM~8522051
> *It looks nice, have not seen it rollin around yet.
> :dunno:
> *


gonna change up looking for a new look :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Sweet Ass Ride Indeed! :thumbsup:


Seen it last year at the Vegas Super Show... :biggrin:



I made my flight arrangements today, anyone else going to the Super Show this year? :dunno:


From the A to the LV Once Again! uffin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

ill be out in vegas wit my lac and its new makeover










c u guys in vegas


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Aug 7 2007, 08:20 AM~8492311
> *Tranny Pan.  4L60E Tranny 93-96 Fleetwoods.
> 
> You can get the oil pan chromed out for around $200 or so. Not realy shure.
> ...


I BEEN BUSY FOR THE LAST FEW DAYS AND I WAS GONA GO BID ON IT TODAY AND IT ENDED

IM PISSED :angry:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

a few pics of my ride at the portland show


----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)

Damn thats cleeeean! 

Is that a stocc moonroof? How big?


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by magilla_gorilla_@Aug 11 2007, 03:32 PM~8530141
> *Damn thats cleeeean!
> 
> Is that a stocc moonroof? How big?
> *


the guy i bought it from was the second owner, he bought it a year old and said the roof was already there, but the switch doesnt seem to be factory according to one of my homies, so i dont no for sure, havent measured the roof but it's big enough for me :biggrin:


----------



## uceimpalass (Oct 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 9 2007, 07:26 PM~8517053
> *this car looks familiar.... i think i put the setup and undies in it. does it have 4 blackbird pumps, 12 batts, with some nice moulded upper a-arms? if its the same one it was an uce member in nor-cal.
> *


Yes this is the same car. You guys built the set up. I bought it from Howard. Kita and him trailered it down to LA for me. I kept it for a bit until my daughter came into the picture so I had to send the lac away to a sunnier place. But it's all good she stayed with family. The transformation was awsome. The car looks great. Keep it going Joemar!!!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Aug 11 2007, 06:52 PM~8530237
> *the guy i bought it from was the second owner, he bought it a year old and said the roof was already there, but the switch doesnt seem to be factory according to one of my homies, so i dont no for sure, havent measured the roof but it's big enough for me  :biggrin:
> *


some big bodies did come stock with a 36" sunroof, the factory switch would be it the over-head center console below the sunglass holder and next to the area for the door opener option. I have one in my garage i'm trying to get rid of with all the parts http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=355796


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Aug 10 2007, 09:00 PM~8525728
> *gonna change up looking for a new look :0  :biggrin:
> *


juic'd seen u on da freeway in san jo today rollin at bout 6 o clock


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

what is the name of the engine in the 93s?


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## ucechevy1965 (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uceimpalass_@Aug 11 2007, 08:12 PM~8531523
> *Yes this is the same car.  You guys built the set up.  I bought it from Howard. Kita and him trailered it down to LA for me.  I kept it for a bit until my daughter came into the picture so I had to send the lac away to a sunnier place.  But it's all good she stayed with family.  The transformation was awsome.  The car looks great.  Keep it going Joemar!!!
> *


Wussap, Hugh!!!!! You know I'll keep it going!!! I'm just getting started, uso


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

so i was on the highway driving to a show here in town yesterday....driving along and all the sudden i here what i thought was the rear drivers side tire blow....i pull off the road and realize the tire didnt blow but the tread totally seperated from the tire it self....and the tred that blew off ripped the fender skirt and rear quarter rocker off.....i found them down the highway totally destroyed.....:sad: 

luckily True S Mike was about the leave his house and head down here and he had a spare skirt...he hooked me up with it and now i need a rocker....

So anyone got a rear drivers side chrome rocker....also need the straps that hold it on....but the main thing i need is the rocker.......ill post pics of the damage later

thanks in advance


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 12 2007, 09:54 AM~8534026
> *so i was on the highway driving to a show here in town yesterday....driving along and all the sudden i here what i thought was the rear drivers side tire blow....i pull off the road and realize the tire didnt blow but the tread totally seperated from the tire it self....and the tred that blew off ripped the fender skirt and rear quarter rocker off.....i found them down the highway totally destroyed.....:sad:
> 
> luckily True S Mike was about the leave his house and head down here and he had a spare skirt...he hooked me up with it and now i need a rocker....
> ...


Same exact thing happened to me, I was doing like 80 on the freeway car started shaking like crazy and bam see a bunch of shit go flying in the air. Pulled over and the whole tread peeled off like a fucking retread, smashed my rear rocker and bent my skirt. :angry:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

can someone do me a favor

ok well im getting ready to get a differential cover but i dont know which one to get 

i would go out and look at the one on my car but i dont have my car with me right now and i wont for a while so i was wondering if someone can look on this website and tell me which one i need

thanx alot

link
http://www.jegs.com/webapp/wcs/stores/serv...744471_-1_11341


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 12 2007, 01:45 PM~8534945
> *Same exact thing happened to me, I was doing like 80 on the freeway car started shaking like crazy and bam see a bunch of shit go flying in the air. Pulled over and the whole tread peeled off like a fucking retread, smashed my rear rocker and bent my skirt. :angry:
> *


sucks big time..any idea where i can get a rocker...i got skirts from mike so im good there



























:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 12 2007, 11:23 PM~8535698
> *can someone do me a favor
> 
> ok well im getting ready to get a differential cover but i dont know which one to get
> ...


I've exactly the same one, but never mount him.
I'm 99% sure that he will fit.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Aug 12 2007, 04:36 PM~8535769
> *I've exactly the same one, but never mount him.
> I'm 99% sure that he will fit.
> *


you have a rear drivers side rocker :0 

pics? how much shipped? my zipcode is 65672


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Yes I have the skirt (driver side) and rocker (driver side).
Skirt is 100%, rocker is 70% (small dent).

Better is to buy one on ebay.com, because shipping from the Netherlands is big money.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Aug 12 2007, 02:36 PM~8535769
> *I've exactly the same one, but never mount him.
> I'm 99% sure that he will fit.
> *


which one????


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 12 2007, 03:36 PM~8535768
> *sucks big time..any idea where i can get a rocker...i got skirts from mike so im good there
> 
> 
> ...


Wish I did, there getting harder to find.


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

They have the rockers at the dealer here they are well over $400 though


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Aug 12 2007, 04:46 PM~8536375
> *They have the rockers at the dealer here they are well over $400 though
> *


x2


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 12 2007, 05:36 PM~8535768
> *sucks big time..any idea where i can get a rocker...i got skirts from mike so im good there
> *


my boy has a rocker on ebay.... http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/cadillac-fl...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

1993 cadillac fleetwood brougham-100k miles tan perfect int, 350-5.7 engine,a/c,heated seats,flipout tv with dvdplayer, two 10 inch headrest tv's,h.i.d lights,new tires,brougham edition,everything works on this car,one of a kind $4,ooo...


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 12 2007, 09:28 PM~8537631
> *1993 cadillac fleetwood brougham-100k miles tan perfect int, 350-5.7 engine,a/c,heated seats,flipout tv with dvdplayer, two 10 inch headrest tv's,h.i.d lights,new tires,brougham edition,everything works on this car,one of a kind $4,ooo...
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that's nice.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lac4life_@Aug 12 2007, 08:51 PM~8537303
> *my boy has a rocker on ebay.... http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/cadillac-fl...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


im the high bidder...found it earlier after i posted...i sent him an email asking if he had the straps that hold it in place to


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 12 2007, 10:53 PM~8537851
> *im the high bidder...found it earlier after i posted...i sent him an email asking if he had the straps that hold it in place to
> *


oh ok I saw that it had a bid on it, didn't know that was you though


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 13 2007, 12:25 AM~8535969
> *which one????
> *


Can't find him in the list, but I mean the one in the big pic.


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

thats clean, im glad someone did gold on these cars. i have been playing around with the idea for about a week now


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## r8dr47 (Aug 12, 2007)

here's mines nothing much yet, but in the works
bagged setup

before









after


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## txfleet4sale (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by r8dr47_@Aug 13 2007, 04:31 AM~8540389
> *here's mines nothing much yet, but in the works
> bagged setup
> 
> ...


 :0 nice.. post some lifted pics also!


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64+Aug 10 2007, 09:00 PM~8525728-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May have been late but was just going to post that :thumbsup:

Anybody got a passenger side rear rocker? Mine was damaged when my ride was hit :angry: I figured I could just straighten out my old one but it is not going to work  I could use one more strap and three clips for it also  Anybody? Anybody? Pm me please :thumbsup:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 11 2007, 12:24 AM~8526248
> *I BEEN BUSY FOR THE LAST FEW DAYS AND I WAS GONA GO BID ON IT TODAY AND IT ENDED
> 
> IM PISSED :angry:
> *



Here is some more.
4L60E Tranny Pan.

How about the chrome pillers? Did you send the money?


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

More 4L60-E Transmition options. Reay cool parts for the tranny.

Performance Automotive and Transmission Center


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Aug 13 2007, 01:41 PM~8543475
> *Here is some more.
> 4L60E Tranny Pan.
> 
> ...


thanx and naw i havnt sent no money for the pilars cuz i got to spend dat money on other things like new drums and trailing arms and the chrome for em but i still think immma get em just later on but hopefully sometime b4 vegas


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CarShowDisplays_@Jun 19 2006, 08:54 PM~5634866
> *Cadillac Fleetwood Tutorial - Big Body, 93-95ish H/U install with factory remote mounted tuner / amp in the trunk
> 
> A lot of people ask about this type of Cadi, and I finally got one in and did a step by step on how to install a head unit and what you need to look out for.  It has been a popular car, and the head unit can be tricky if you have never worked on one.  I know its long but you can link to this when someone asks about this car.
> ...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

any one tell if this is pass side or drivers side...he says is drivers side but it really looks like the passenger side...










http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=270154159801


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 13 2007, 09:56 PM~8547235
> *any one tell if this is pass side or drivers side...he says is drivers side but it really looks like the passenger side...
> 
> 
> ...


That is definitly a pass side.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 13 2007, 10:57 PM~8547252
> *That is definitly a pass side.
> *


i was afraid of that...true s mike is here at my place and i show it to him and he told me its passenger side to..well damit..guess its a good thing i got outbid


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 13 2007, 10:14 PM~8547433
> *i was afraid of that...true s mike is here at my place and i show it to him and he told me its passenger side to..well damit..guess its a good thing i got outbid
> *


When I blew mine off I could not find a nice one so I ended up buying a new one I think I paid like 320 with my discount.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 13 2007, 11:16 PM~8547453
> *When I blew mine off I could not find a nice one so I ended up buying a new one I think I paid like 320 with my discount.
> *


dam


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 12:14 AM~8547433
> *i was afraid of that...true s mike is here at my place and i show it to him and he told me its passenger side to..well damit..guess its a good thing i got outbid
> *


he's got so much stuff, he might of got his pics mixed up. hit him up on here... individuasbox ...... if he doesn't have it right now, i'm sure it will only be a matter of time before he gets it


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

yeah i talked with him on aim messenger...he says its drivers side....im going to see if i can get some new pics from him


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXzRYef-l9Q


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 11:08 AM~8549960
> *yeah i talked with him on aim messenger...he says its drivers side....im going to see if i can get some new pics from him
> *


yea maybe the pic was just reversed


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 14 2007, 11:17 AM~8550016
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXzRYef-l9Q
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: lookin good Mayhem


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

I just picked this one up this weekend. 66,000 og miles


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lac4life_@Aug 14 2007, 11:32 AM~8550112
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: lookin good Mayhem
> *


thanx homie


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 14 2007, 11:44 AM~8550197
> *thanx homie
> *


no problem! always liked your lac good to see other people do too


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

wondered where you been mayhem lol


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 12:41 PM~8550625
> *wondered where you been mayhem lol
> *


busy being famous


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood+Aug 14 2007, 12:41 PM~8550625-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AND THAT TOO HAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lac4life_@Aug 14 2007, 12:27 PM~8550511
> *no problem! always liked your lac good to see other people do too
> *


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

DAYTON CHIPS FOR SALE, CADILLAC CREST METAL ONES NOT THE PLASTIC EMBLEM - NEW NEVER USED - 

$125.00 FREE SHIPPING ANYWHERE IN U.S.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

those look kinda familiar  









just gold instead of chrome


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Aug 13 2007, 06:03 PM~8544464
> *
> *


Thanks for that radion info post. I wast thinking about installing a double din head unit. But i have an extra flip out layin around in might use instead.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Aug 14 2007, 06:04 PM~8553244
> *Thanks for that radion info post.  I wast thinking about installing a double din head unit.  But i have an extra flip out layin around in might use instead.
> *


damn I wish I had an extra flip out just layin around


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

anyone got any stock upper trailing arms for sale


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

TTT!!!!!! :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRody23_@Aug 15 2007, 06:20 PM~8562499
> *TTT!!!!!! :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *



Get off the internet, you're supposed to be at work FOOKER! :biggrin:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Aug 14 2007, 08:44 AM~8550196
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: -NEXT IN LINE IS THE 13s RIIIIGHT!!!!-


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

anyone want to buy a stock pair of 93-96 skirts?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

nice pics.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:buttkick:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

upfor sale 6000.00 only has 5000 miles on a rebuild engine,new radiator,cat,cloth top 14x6 front 14x7 rear candy blueu,a/c blows cold,new brakes allaround done about 8 months ago.
is my daily driver but new something new.{trades maybe}


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Aug 15 2007, 07:18 PM~8564147
> *:thumbsup: -NEXT IN LINE IS THE 13s RIIIIGHT!!!!-
> *



96 mirrors then some White spokes


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Aug 16 2007, 02:05 PM~8569623
> *upfor sale 6000.00 only has 5000 miles on a rebuild engine,new radiator,cat,cloth top 14x6 front 14x7 rear candy blueu,a/c blows cold,new brakes allaround done about 8 months ago.
> is my daily driver but new something new.{trades maybe}
> 
> ...



very nice


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Looking to trade this for fully done G-body,caddy,or Lincoln






























































http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=356237


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Aug 16 2007, 11:32 PM~8572835
> *Looking to trade this for fully done G-body,caddy,or Lincoln
> 
> 
> ...



looks really clean.


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

u still looking for the driver side rocker? i got 1 laying in my garage bought from here .. lmk


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Aug 16 2007, 10:56 PM~8573054
> *u still looking for the driver side rocker? i got 1 laying in my garage bought from here .. lmk
> *


how much you looking to get for it


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:0


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 17 2007, 12:42 PM~8576410
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that yesterday when I got mine in the mail :thumbsup:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 16 2007, 10:03 PM~8573107
> *how much you looking to get for it
> *


50 plus shipping ill take the pics right now


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Ok since OneSexy95Fleetwood did it, why cant I? 

What I need:

Right rear rocker panel (passenger side)...furthest back...one thats missing in the pic. I got mine but it met a tire after taking a nap on the street... and the tire didnt like my rocker :angry: 










I am also looking for: 

Center arm rest...grey (that too much to ask for?) :biggrin: 
Rear bumper strip
Pair (both) front bumper guards
Damn, I know there is more but cant think right now.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

lol go for it.......man dont you hating rolling around with that rocker missing....i hate to look at mine with out it :tears:


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

my new caddy


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

nice and clean


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

ANY 1 LOOKING TO BUY A BIG BODY IN SOCAL . 
I HAVE 1 FOR SALE , HERES THE TOPIC 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=357265


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 17 2007, 08:39 PM~8579636
> *ANY 1 LOOKING TO BUY A BIG BODY IN SOCAL .
> I HAVE 1 FOR SALE , HERES THE TOPIC
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=357265
> *


part that bitch out, you'll make more money I'm sure....I know I could use a couple things off it


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 17 2007, 06:31 PM~8579597
> *nice and clean
> *


thanks bro


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac4life_@Aug 17 2007, 06:10 PM~8579834
> *part that bitch out, you'll make more money I'm sure....I know I could use a couple things off it
> *


*WHY WOULD I PART OUT A PERFECTLY GOOD CAR THAT RUNS LIKE A CHAMP ?????*


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by specialk11232_@Aug 17 2007, 05:47 PM~8579261
> *my new caddy
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GOT ANY PICS OF THE GRAND MARQUIS OR CROWN VIC WITH WIRES???


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

or if you want the one i got in my car 40 cus it got a dent


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Aug 17 2007, 10:11 PM~8580592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like the one that goes on the door?

could be wrong? :dunno:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Aug 17 2007, 11:11 PM~8580592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Drivers door


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

my bad! i though u was looking for the door


----------



## mando1981 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Aug 17 2007, 11:39 PM~8581201
> *my bad! i though u was looking for the door
> *


lol no problem man.... i got one from juicedlinc for 80 shipped....theres a few guys looking for a passenger side rear rocker if you know where one is at


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

WAZZA ANYBODY KNOW WERE I CAN FIND A HOUSE GRILL FOR A BIG BODY FLEETWOOD??????????


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ebay.com


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Aug 18 2007, 07:53 AM~8582617
> *WAZZA ANYBODY KNOW WERE I CAN FIND A HOUSE GRILL FOR A BIG BODY FLEETWOOD??????????
> *


BOWTIE CONNECTION


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 17 2007, 04:53 PM~8578880
> *lol go for it.......man dont you hating rolling around with that rocker missing....i hate to look at mine with out it :tears:
> *



LOL. Its almost like rolling with a spare tire huh! :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 18 2007, 11:31 PM~8586877
> *LOL. Its almost like rolling with a spare tire huh!  :biggrin:
> *


Shit thats true :angry: I dont even wash it right now because im missing my passenger rear rocker  
Bowtie Connection is the perfect spot for a new one, search and you might get lucky on ebay, craigslist or somebody on here...found mine on ebay...guy was selling a 96 and at the bottom of his add he mentioned he had a 5th wheel and doghouse also...sent him a message and got a gold and chrome used one for 200 :biggrin: it wont go on until my rocker is found though :no:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Aug 17 2007, 03:10 PM~8578495
> *Ok since OneSexy95Fleetwood did it, why cant I?
> 
> What I need:
> ...


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

does anyone have a extra plastic piece from the 93s that goes where the mirrors for the 96s are???


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 20 2007, 11:48 AM~8596856
> *does anyone have a extra plastic piece from the 93s that goes where the mirrors for the 96s are???
> *


Hit up Individuals1996... I think its him that sells the chrome inserts for those


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 20 2007, 11:48 AM~8596856
> *does anyone have a extra plastic piece from the 93s that goes where the mirrors for the 96s are???
> *


what side?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 20 2007, 03:06 PM~8598464
> *what side?
> *


drivers


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Aug 20 2007, 01:36 PM~8597642
> *Hit up Individuals1996... I think its him that sells the chrome inserts for those
> *


yea i know that but i need the actual plast piece because the clips that hold the trim around the windows on is broken


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

My old daily 94


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 20 2007, 03:21 PM~8598565
> *drivers
> *


i got it bro, just the triangle piece right? its yours if you want to come pick up or i can take it to the san mateo show if your going. :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

What are some different companies that make tops for Fleetwoods?


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 20 2007, 03:36 PM~8598694
> *i got it bro, just the triangle piece right? its yours if you want to come pick up or i can take it to the san mateo show if your going. :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: Cadillac Heaven is cool people...always lookin to help somebody out.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 20 2007, 03:36 PM~8598694
> *i got it bro, just the triangle piece right? its yours if you want to come pick up or i can take it to the san mateo show if your going. :biggrin:
> *


yea ill be in san mateo 

how much??


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Aug 20 2007, 04:35 PM~8598682
> *My old daily 94
> 
> 
> ...


That's a bad azz ride homei!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 20 2007, 04:17 PM~8599053
> *yea ill be in san mateo
> 
> how much??
> *


free! :0


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Aug 20 2007, 03:57 PM~8598864
> *:thumbsup: Cadillac Heaven is cool people...always lookin to help somebody out.
> *


 :wave: 
is that the same big body or did you get another one?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 20 2007, 07:35 PM~8600885
> *free! :0
> *


o damn thanx yea take it to san mateo ill be by my bike












and if im not there then ill be the only black guy in a elite shirt at that show :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 20 2007, 07:53 PM~8601064
> *o damn thanx yea take it to san mateo ill be by my bike
> 
> 
> ...


cool, if not just look for me and my wife, you cant miss her car.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

fasho and what ur name???


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

JUST GOT MY DIFF COVER BACK ,BUT A SHITTY CAMPHONE PIC BUT HERE ANYWAYS


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 21 2007, 10:49 AM~8605827
> *JUST GOT MY DIFF COVER BACK ,BUT A SHITTY CAMPHONE PIC BUT HERE ANYWAYS
> 
> 
> ...


tight work :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 21 2007, 02:22 PM~8606156
> *tight work  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

has anybody on here changed thier plugs and wires on a 94-96? how much of a pain in the ass is it?


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Parting out a clean stock 94 Fleetwood. Runs like a dream with cold AC. . . . .lol













J/K

Ouch


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Aug 21 2007, 03:35 PM~8606935
> *Parting out a clean stock 94 Fleetwood. Runs like a dream with cold AC. . . . .lol
> 
> 
> ...


WAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Aug 21 2007, 03:35 PM~8606935
> *Parting out a clean stock 94 Fleetwood. Runs like a dream with cold AC. . . . .lol
> 
> 
> ...


ANY RUST?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lac4life_@Aug 21 2007, 03:43 PM~8607012
> *ANY RUST?
> *


NO!! JUST A LITTLE DING THAT WILL BUFF RIGHT OUT!!! :cheesy:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 21 2007, 03:44 PM~8607032
> *NO!! JUST A LITTLE DING THAT WILL BUFF RIGHT OUT!!! :cheesy:
> *


SOLD!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

I think that the only useable part is the side mirror.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Aug 21 2007, 04:22 PM~8607423
> *I think that the only useable part is the side mirror.
> *


and the air freshner too :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Aug 21 2007, 01:35 PM~8606935
> *Parting out a clean stock 94 Fleetwood. Runs like a dream with cold AC. . . . .lol
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the chrome pcd under the pass door? :biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 21 2007, 03:27 PM~8607494
> *how much for the chrome pcd under the pass door? :biggrin:
> *



Dirt Cheap . . . lol


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Aug 21 2007, 12:35 PM~8606935
> *Parting out a clean stock 94 Fleetwood. Runs like a dream with cold AC. . . . .lol
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PROJECT :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lac4life_@Aug 21 2007, 12:08 PM~8606627
> *has anybody on here changed thier plugs and wires on a 94-96? how much of a pain in the ass is it?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 21 2007, 04:12 PM~8607949
> *:yes:
> *



Not alot of room to get all done right. Small spaces and sh!ty wire lums. Pain in the [email protected]@. Let your local machanic do it. Don't think he will charge much.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

to anyone who might be interested heres my caddy for sale....taking offers at the current time...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=0#entry8608727


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 21 2007, 03:44 PM~8608826
> *to anyone who might be interested heres my caddy for sale....taking offers at the current time...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=0#entry8608727
> *


 :0 why? new project or just tired of it?


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

I think ironing the vinyl top will do a lot to that car


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 21 2007, 05:50 PM~8608880
> *:0 why? new project or just tired of it?
> *


neither...need some cash for bills


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven+Aug 20 2007, 07:37 PM~8600911-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm....how is the interior? Clean? Color? Could use a trunk and trunk pull down..that still work? Airbags still good? How much for the frame? :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Do you guys paint the trim or dye it on the rockers?


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Aug 21 2007, 05:19 PM~8608014
> *Not alot of room to get all done right. Small spaces and sh!ty wire lums. Pain in the [email protected]@. Let your local machanic do it. Don't think he will charge much.
> *


I got 1 quote to do just the the plugs(not the wires) and it was $120


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 21 2007, 09:20 PM~8611004
> *Do you guys paint the trim or dye it on the rockers?
> *


paint it


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Perro_@Sep 27 2002, 02:32 PM~132450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 21 2007, 10:06 PM~8611430
> *
> *



wow thats an old ass quote :roflmao:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 21 2007, 08:06 PM~8611430
> *
> *


 :0 Any pics of this car hopping????


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Now that's what I call a lock-up ! ! ! 

NICE. . . . 

How long do you think those cylinders are? The top of the cylinder must swang all over inside that trunk. Whit such a high lock-up and the cylinder having to move so far in angles from front to back how do you cut the top of the frame so much for the cylinder to travel but still keep it in place? Looks like a hard job. But [email protected] that looks nice.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 21 2007, 11:17 PM~8611567
> *:0  Any pics of this car hopping????
> *


First page.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Aug 22 2007, 08:04 AM~8614065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Aug 21 2007, 01:35 PM~8606935
> *Parting out a clean stock 94 Fleetwood. Runs like a dream with cold AC. . . . .lol
> 
> 
> ...


dam homie.your lagging.cut that bioch already.i want to see you on the blvd. :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

Mike's fleet


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

OUCH ! !


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Perro_@Sep 27 2002, 02:19 PM~132432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow :wow: five years this picture has been on page 1. Been a while since I have gone page by page.... and seen ALL of Mayhem's damn smiley post's :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Aug 22 2007, 02:20 PM~8616073
> *Wow :wow: five years this picture has been on page 1. Been a while since I have gone page by page.... and seen ALL of Mayhem's damn smiley post's  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 22 2007, 01:23 PM~8616097
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Aug 22 2007, 11:14 AM~8616014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lac4life_@Aug 21 2007, 12:08 PM~8606627
> *has anybody on here changed thier plugs and wires on a 94-96? how much of a pain in the ass is it?
> *


Man it aint shit really homie da hard ones are on the passenger side but take the alternator off and move the heater hoses and its a fuckn breeze straight up i got 3 of these bitches so kinda use to it , by the way i gota a 94 bigbody im partin out the whole front end is mine everythin else is in great shape this internet take too long so if anybody interested holler at me 8324340444 name is Noe


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 22 2007, 10:33 PM~8621369
> *
> Man it aint shit really homie da hard ones are on the passenger side but take the alternator off and move the heater hoses and its a fuckn breeze straight up i got 3 of these bitches so kinda use to it , by the way i gota a 94 bigbody im partin out the whole front end is mine everythin else is in great shape this internet take too long so if anybody interested holler at me 8324340444 name is Noe
> *



oh and by the wat the car is in houston


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 23 2007, 01:33 AM~8621369
> *
> Man it aint shit really homie da hard ones are on the passenger side but take the alternator off and move the heater hoses and its a fuckn breeze straight up i got 3 of these bitches so kinda use to it , by the way i gota a 94 bigbody im partin out the whole front end is mine everythin else is in great shape this internet take too long so if anybody interested holler at me 8324340444 name is Noe
> *


thanx! hows the rear bumper trim on the one you're partin out? what color is the interior?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

ok


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Aug 22 2007, 01:14 PM~8616014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


slappin the crossmember. :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 23 2007, 10:55 AM~8623090
> *slappin the crossmember. :cheesy:
> *


like you slap your winky? :0


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: :angry:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 23 2007, 09:57 AM~8623102
> *like you slap your winky? :0
> *



You couldn't let that opportunity pass could you? :biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 21 2007, 01:07 PM~8605983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I bet you get this all the time but you got a nice rear-end. . . lol


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate+Aug 23 2007, 11:13 AM~8623206-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wahaha you sicky .stop lookin at my rear fool wahaha


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 21 2007, 01:07 PM~8605983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What strikes me as weird is that usually women get a man’s name put on there rear-ends? 

LOL

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Aug 22 2007, 07:14 PM~8616014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeah well lets just say the owner does like gashopping from time to time :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Aug 23 2007, 11:43 AM~8623373
> *What strikes me as weird is that usually women get a man’s name put on there rear-ends?
> 
> LOL
> ...


my filthy whore of a caddy blue birtha is a big woman :cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

filthy whore!!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

yes shes filthyahahahahahahahahahahahahahahha


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 23 2007, 11:17 AM~8623620
> *filthy whore!!
> *



Well she does take ALL your time and Money. . . .


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Aug 23 2007, 12:18 PM~8623636
> *Well she does take ALL your time and Money. . . .
> *


true


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Aug 17 2007, 03:10 PM~8578495
> *Ok since OneSexy95Fleetwood did it, why cant I?
> 
> What I need:
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Looking for a Clean Cadi.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=357391


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

click the link above for info


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:0


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 20 2007, 03:36 PM~8598694
> *i got it bro, just the triangle piece right? its yours if you want to come pick up or i can take it to the san mateo show if your going. :biggrin:
> *


dont forget that piece :biggrin: 

whats ur name???


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 23 2007, 10:04 PM~8629692
> *dont forget that piece :biggrin:
> 
> whats ur name???
> *


its wayne :biggrin: and i just pulled it out of the shed about 10 min. ago. i'll have it with me on sat and sun so whenever you see me. :wave: 

whats your name bro?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 23 2007, 10:08 PM~8629733
> *its wayne :biggrin:  and i just pulled it out of the shed about 10 min. ago. i'll have it with me on sat and sun so whenever you see me. :wave:
> 
> whats your name bro?
> *


dominique but like i say come by my bike and if i aint there u may c me around just remember i will be the only black guy at the show wit an elite shirt on :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 23 2007, 10:27 PM~8629822
> *dominique but like i say come by my bike and if i aint there u may c me around just remember i will be the only black guy at the show wit an elite shirt on :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

man it sucks to drive my caddy with a missing rear drivers rocker lol


----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 20 2007, 09:27 PM~8602215
> *cool, if not just look for me and my wife, you cant miss her car.
> 
> 
> ...



You & the ol' lady taking cadi queen to vegas this year? Luv to see that ride in person


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

s/b recognize this? I want to know who built it..
says d&k customs on the 5th, exported to europe.


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Aug 16 2007, 02:05 PM~8569623
> *up FOR SALE  6000.00 only has 5000 miles on a rebuild engine,new radiator,cat,cloth top 14x6 front 14x7 rear candy blueu,a/c blows cold,new brakes allaround done about 8 months ago.
> is my daily driver but it has to go
> offers welcome
> ...


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by magilla_gorilla_@Aug 24 2007, 09:22 AM~8631865
> *You & the ol' lady taking cadi queen to vegas this year? Luv to see that ride in person
> *


yep were finally gonna take her out there... better late than never! :biggrin: 

getting her ready for san mateo tomarrow


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 24 2007, 04:49 PM~8634877
> *yep were finally gonna take her out there... better late than never! :biggrin:
> 
> getting her ready for san mateo tomarrow
> *


good luck to you and your wife on sunday


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Aug 23 2007, 07:34 PM~8628184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## swtexasriderz (Aug 25, 2007)

will the 6 pice pillar trim set for a buick roadmaster work on a fleetwood? ebay has them just wondering Sign in or register eBay Home | Site Map 


All of eBay MotorsCars & TrucksParts & AccessoriesMotorcyclesPowersportsBoatsOther VehiclesAdvanced Search


Cars & Trucks Parts & Accessories Motorcycles Powersports Boats Other Vehicles 


Buy Sell My eBay Research Help 

##1## 
##2## 


Back to list of items Listed in category: eBay Motors > Parts & Accessories > Car & Truck Parts > Exterior > Mouldings & Trim 



PILLAR POST Stainless BUICK ROADMASTER 92-96 6-Pcs!! Item number: 130146306246 

Buyer or seller of this item? Sign in for your status Watch this item in My eBay 


This item has been added to My eBay for Guests.
As a guest, you can:
Track up to 10 items on this computer in My eBay
Receive an email reminder for this item a few hours before it ends










View larger picture 




price: US $45.99 Buy It Now 

Immediate payment required 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

End time: Aug-29-07 12:33:29 PDT (3 days 20 hours) 
Shipping costs: US $11.95 (discount available) 
UPS Ground
Service to United States
(more services) 
Ships to: United States, Canada 
Item location: U*S*A*,HAWAII,ALASKA,PUERTO RICO, United States 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

You can also: Watch This Item 
Bid with Bid Assistant

Get mobile or IM alerts | Email to a friend 

Listing and payment details: 
Starting time: Aug-22-07 12:33:29 PDT 
Duration: 7-day listing 
Payment methods: PayPal (preferred) 
See details 






Meet the seller 
Seller: truckdaddyautoaccessories( 3773) 
Feedback: 99.2% Positive 
Member: since Nov-23-04 in United States

Read feedback comments 
Ask seller a question 
Add to Favorite Sellers 
View seller's other items: Store | List 
Visit seller's Store:
TRUCKDADDY AUTO ACCESSORIES 



Contact the seller instantly 





Buy safely 
1. Check the seller's reputation 
Score: 3773 | 99.2% Positive
Read feedback comments 
2. Check how you're protected 

This item is covered up to $2,000 See eligibility 




Returns: Seller accepts returns. 
7 Days Money Back 






Item Specifics 


Title: PILLAR POST Stainless BUICK ROADMASTER 92-96 6-Pcs!! 

Condition: New 







Description
TRUCKDADDY AUTO ACCESSORIES 


Visit my eBay Store:TRUCKDADDY AUTO ACCESSORIES 

FENDER TRIM-NEW ITEMS DAILY!! | PILLAR POSTS | GAS/FUEL DOOR COVERS | ROCKER/ACCENT PANELS | INTERIOR WOOD KITS-DUE SOON!! 


Search my eBay Store:







Add to Favorite Stores | Sign up for Store newsletter 






ORIGINAL QMI BRAND
HIGH POLISHED STAINLESS STEEL PILLAR POST TRIM SET


STRUTT YOUR RIDE WITH TRUCKDADDY’S NEW AND HOT MIRROR FINISH STAINLESS STEEL PILLAR POSTS!!!



THIS ITEM FITS: 
1992 1993 1994 1995 1996 

BUICK ROADMASTER 
92-96

SET INCLUDES 6 PILLARS


SHIPPED NEW IN BOX. SET OF 6
EVERY PILLAR POST TRIM SET IS SPECIFICALLY MADE FOR EACH CAR, TRUCK OR SUV. 
EACH PILLAR POST TRIM SET IS MADE OF PURE GRADE STAINLESS STEEL THEN POLISHED TO A MIRROR FINISH.
EACH PILLAR POST TRIM SET GUARANTEED TO FIT WITHOUT TRIMMING OR BENDING.
MADE WITH ORIGINAL MANUFACTURER APPROVED DOUBLE SIDED TAPE.
EASY INSTALLATION. JUST PEEL AND STICK (See Installation Instructions). 






TRUCK DADDY AUTO ACCESSORIES offers only the highest quality auto accessories in the world. Every product delivers stylish form and function with trouble free, do-it-yourself installation. We are committed to staying current with latest trends and styles along with traditional vehicle appearance accessories. Truck Daddy offers fast, friendly service and same day shipping. If you want style go with Truck Daddy products. The world will take notice. Please email us: [email protected] or visit our upcoming web site truckdaddyautoaccessories.com







GENERAL INFORMATION

CUSTOM PILLAR POSTS




EACH PILLAR POST SET IS SPECIFICALLY MADE FOR EACH CAR, TRUCK OR SUV. 


EACH PILLAR POST SET IS MADE OF PURE GRADE STAINLESS STEEL THEN POLISHED TO A MIRROR FINISH.


EACH PILLAR POST SET HAS ORIGINAL MANUFACTURER DOUBLE SIDED TAPE ON THE BACK SIDE FOR EASY INSTALLATION. 


NO DRILLING! NO CUTTING! EASY INSTALLATION. JUST PEEL AND STICK.


EACH PILLAR POST SET IS GUARANTEED TO FIT WITHOUT TRIMMING OR BENDING.


UNCONDITIONAL WARRANTY AGAINST RUST, CORROSION OR DEFECTS. 


ALL SHIPMENTS ARE SENT VIA UPS GROUND IN A PROTECTED BOX.


ALL ORDERS ACCEPTED BY PAYPAL.


INSURANCE IS INCLUDED WITH EVERY SHIPEMNT.


NO HANDLING CHARGES OR FEES!






TERMS & CONDITIONS
(Please read carefully. If you have any questions, please use the “Contact Sellers” link above to e-mail. Provide the item number so that we may better service you.)





Payment Details: Truck Daddy accepts PAYPAL only. 



Shipment Details: Truck Daddy ships worldwide. Packages shipped in the Continental US are shipped via UPS ground service.

FOR HAWAII, ALASKA AND PUERTO RICO CUSTOMERS WE SHIP VIA UPS. 



ALL CANADIAN SHIPMENTS INCLUDE DUTY AND TAXES PAID.



If you are an international customer, please contact Truck Daddy for shipment options. 



Return Policy: All returns must have a return authorization number. Contact Truck Daddy via e-mail to obtain this number. The return number should appear on the outside of all parcels. The return authorization number is only valid for a 7-day time period. All products returned to Truck Daddy must be returned fright prepaid. Any product that has been altered or installed by the customer or at the request of the customer is a finale sale. Product shipped by Truck Daddy is guaranteed to be free of damage prior to shipment. Therefore, Truck Daddy cannot be held responsible for damages received in transit and not reported to the carrier. All products must be packaged properly so that it reaches Truck Daddy in proper condition. Any product arriving in non-resalable condition will not receive credit.



Refused Shipments & Packaging Errors: Shipments returned to Truck Daddy as undeliverable for any reason will be considered refused. Refused shipments will not be reshipped without prepayment. The customer will also be responsible for payment of all previous freight charges from the refused shipment. Report to Truck Daddy within 5 business days. Truck Daddy will promptly replace any hardware, installation instructions, and/or help you with any shipment errors or damages through the shipper that may have occurred.



Engineering & Design: Truck Daddy reserves the right to make changes necessary to improve the quality and usefulness of our products without prior notification.



Warranty Claims: Failing to completely follow the installation instructions included with all Truck Daddy products will automatically void the warranty. Truck Daddy cannot be held responsible for neglect or mistake on the part of the installer. 



Printing Errors: Truck Daddy does not accept responsibility for typographical errors.



Feedback: Please leave your positive feedback after you have received your new Truck Daddy accessories! If, for any reason, you are unsatisfied, please e-mail Truck Daddy immediately for resolution before leaving any feedback. 


PILLAR POST INSTALLATION INSTRUCTIONS

IMPORTANT: REVIEW INSTRUCTIONS PRIOR TO INSTALLATION


ITEMS NEEDED:
Soap-Water- Sponge-ADHESIVE CLEANER or rubbing alcohol

DIRECTIONS FOR APPLYING PILLAR POSTS:

CHECK PILLAR POST PIECES AND ALLIGN WITH PERSPECTIVE PILLAR AREA ON VEHICLE. DRY FIT FIRST TO VERIFY PROPER FIT.


A. Clean vehicle surface with soap and water
B. Rinse and clean thoroughly
C. Apply ADHESIVE CLEANER or rubbing alcohol to vehicle pillar areas
D. Make sure vehicle is clean and free of all OIL, GREASE and RESIDUE
E. Apply pillar post in temperatures above 60 degrees
F. ALLOW PILLAR POST TO WARM IN SUNLIGHT FOR A FEW 
MINUTES OR GENTLY WARM DOUBLE SIDED TAPE WITH HAIR
DRYER FOR A MINUTE.
G. Remove protective backing to reveal adhesive tape
H. Apply pillar post to vehicle
I. Rub surface firmly with a soft cloth towel
J. Remove white plastic protective covering if needed.
K. Enjoy your new look !!



CAUTION: PREVIOUSLY INSTALLED OR SCATCHED ITEMS FROM FAULTY HANDLING OR INSTALLATION ARE NON-RETURNABLE. 













































Powered by eBay Turbo Lister 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------











Free Credit Report & Score From Experian. Learn more.






Shipping, payment details, and return policy
Save on shipping - buy additional items now from this seller's other listings! 

Ships to 
United States, Canada 

Shipping and Handling

Country: Show all available 

Shipping and Handling To Service 
US $11.95 United States UPS Ground
1 to 6 business days* 
US $21.85 United States UPS 2nd Day Air®
1 to 2 business days* 
US $16.85 United States UPS 3 Day SelectSM
1 to 3 business days* 
US $29.85 Canada UPS Standard To Canada 



Country: Show all availableCanadaUnited States Zip or postal code: Update 

Shipping and Handling To Service 
US $11.95 United States UPS Ground
1 to 6 business days* 
US $21.85 United States UPS 2nd Day Air®
1 to 2 business days* 
US $16.85 United States UPS 3 Day SelectSM
1 to 3 business days* 


*Sellers are not responsible for service transit time. This information is provided by the carrier and excludes weekends and holidays. Note that transit times may vary, particularly during peak periods. 


Domestic handling time 
Will usually ship within 3 business days of receiving cleared payment. 



Shipping insurance

Included (in the shipping and handling cost) 

Seller's payment instructions

SEE TERMS & CONDITIONS.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Seller's return policy: 
Item must be returned within: 7 Days Refund will be given as: Money Back 
Return policy details: SEE LISTING DETAILS 







--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Payment methods accepted 











Ready to Buy? Help 
Item title: PILLAR POST Stainless BUICK ROADMASTER 92-96 6-Pcs!!
Buy It Now
price: US $45.99 
Buy It Now
You will confirm in the next step.

(immediate payment required) 









What else can you do? 
Back to list of items|Report this item|Printer Version|Sell one like this 

Seller assumes all responsibility for listing this item. 



About eBay | Community | Security Center | Buyer Services | Policies | Site Map | Help 



© 1995-2007 eBay Inc. All Rights Reserved. eBay and the eBay logo are among the registered trademarks of eBay Inc. Kelley Blue Book® and Blue Book® are registered trademarks of Kelley Blue Book Co., Inc. Other trademarks and brands are the property of their respective owners. Some automotive images © eVox Productions LLC, all rights reserved. Use of this Web site constitutes acceptance of the eBay User Agreement and Privacy Policy.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

wow thats alot of copy and pasted shit lmao


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Aug 21 2007, 11:35 AM~8606935
> *Parting out a clean stock 94 Fleetwood. Runs like a dream with cold AC. . . . .lol
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, and I though they were invincible. :tears:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Need a sunroof in your Caddy? :biggrin: 

URL: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Sunroofs_W0...emZ260148596999 .


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Aug 26 2007, 05:39 AM~8642818
> *Need a sunroof in your Caddy?  :biggrin:
> 
> URL: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Sunroofs_W0...emZ260148596999 .
> ...



lol..it is like wearing a hair piece.. fakin' the funk.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Aug 26 2007, 04:39 AM~8642818
> *Need a sunroof in your Caddy?  :biggrin:
> 
> URL: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Sunroofs_W0...emZ260148596999 .
> ...



hahaha seen that shit in off topic.....i couldnt do that to my caddy.....hell i couldnt do that to any car i own lmao


----------



## Reasunz (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

nice


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

OK


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Aug 11 2007, 04:51 PM~8529915
> *a few pics of my ride at the portland show
> 
> 
> ...



Clean ride


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94 fleet_@Jul 28 2007, 09:24 PM~8416508
> *this is my fleetwood.......just got it painted.... bout to get lifted :guns:  :guns:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Aug 26 2007, 02:39 AM~8642818
> *Need a sunroof in your Caddy?  :biggrin:
> 
> URL: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Sunroofs_W0...emZ260148596999 .
> ...


I had to look at this...read the questions that people are asking this seller...was laughing my ass off! :roflmao: 

Q: Do I get a discount in shipping if I buy 2? I want to put one on the roof and one on the inside of my car so when I look up a can pretend to be looking outside, also can you make one that simulates looking up at the stars I think chicks would really dig it or put a scary face on it so when People in my car look up the think there is somebody on the roof I think you have endless possibilities with this product. Thanks. Aug-17-07 
A: We give free shipping when you buy 3 or more. 

Q: my car does not have an anti lock braking system - i am interested in an abs light for my dash - i cannot afford nor am i interested in the actual braking benefits of an abs system - i am solely interested in tricking people into thinking my car is safer than it is. do you or are you looking into prototyping this product - it seems like its up your alley. Aug-17-07 
A: We are working on new ideas, thank you. 

Q: I don't understand why someone would want the look without the functionality? Is this a gag to fool your friends? Aug-17-07 
A: We came with this idea, sometimes people just want to have the look of a sunroof, and can´t afford or don´t have the permission to make a hole to their/parent´s car. 

Q: Will this work with my convertible? Aug-17-07 
A: If it has a solid top you can use it. 

Q: Can this be put on other parts of the car, such as the hood or trunk lid, or do you have to put it on the roof? Does it fit all models? I have a Dodge Stratus right now, but I'm probably gonna get a Dodge Viper pretty soon. Aug-17-07 
A: Yes, you can put it on other parts of the car. If fits all models. 

Q: How does the sun get thru the roof? Aug-17-07 
A: The sun won´t get thru the roof, because the self adhesive sunroof is a sticker that gives your car the look of a real sunroof, but you don´t make a hole to the car. 

Q: how much horsepower does this add? Aug-17-07 
A: The self adhesive sunroof doesn´t add any horsepower to the car.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

nice


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

wahahaha ..how many horsepower does this add bahahahahaha


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Check it out Mayhem for when you got to go into the mountains Moose hunting lol. . .


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Aug 27 2007, 04:25 PM~8652004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any rust?? how much shipped? :cheesy: :uh:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Aug 27 2007, 03:25 PM~8652004
> *
> 
> 
> ...



better than a donk


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 27 2007, 01:51 PM~8652188
> *better than a donk
> *


damn that shit is just as bad as the one i seen in tx....... :uh:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

That cadillac needs to be taken out back and shot :tears: RIP the self respect of that fleetwood. :angry:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK WAYNE AGAIN AND IT WAS NICE METTING U AT THE SHOW

UR LADYS RIDE WAS LOOK CLEAN

HOW DID IT DO??


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Aug 27 2007, 09:25 PM~8654447
> *ttt
> *


x2


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

got my new straps in from GM today....will be putting pics up later of a nice looking caddy again... :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

I just picked up another '94 this weekend. More pics to come, but here's one from my cell phone. :tongue:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Aug 27 2007, 01:25 PM~8652004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKEN HILLBILLYS!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 28 2007, 02:41 PM~8661088
> *I just picked up another '94 this weekend.  More pics to come, but here's one from my cell phone. :tongue:
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by emhomie13_@Aug 28 2007, 12:50 PM~8661171
> *FUCKEN HILLBILLYS!
> *


HAS ANYBODY SEEN THE 4X4 80'S COUPE IN THE IMPERIAL PALACE CAR MUSEUM? JUST REMEMBERED WHEN I SAW THIS PIC


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

all back together






































and my grass is fine...its to dam hot here to mow or it kills whats left of the yard.....no one else has mowed grass so shove it up your ass :roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

oops


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 28 2007, 10:17 PM~8665671
> *all back together
> 
> 
> ...


Ic the caddy in lrm


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Aug 28 2007, 11:20 PM~8665706
> *Ic the caddy in lrm
> *


  
now i need a full feature


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

So what do yall think bout da add on??


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

does anyone know any good websites for aftermarket engine dress-up and performance parts for the 94-96 lt1's?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 29 2007, 02:07 AM~8666827
> *does anyone know any good websites for aftermarket engine dress-up and performance parts for the 94-96 lt1's?
> *


very good question...ive been looking my self with no luck


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 28 2007, 09:17 PM~8665671
> *all back together
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride dawg


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

thanks


----------



## IBuiltMine (Nov 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 28 2007, 10:17 PM~8665671
> *all back together
> 
> 
> ...


looks good man glad the piece got there undamaged


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 29 2007, 12:32 PM~8670350
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


Sorry :worship: oh great king of smilies... forgot you are the only jackoff allowed to post them without any kind of content :biggrin: 

Its an Impala (kind of looks like a corvette with the wheel wells missing) but same under the hood :biggrin: dont know why the impala guys are the only one's who love their LT1's  :dunno:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Aug 29 2007, 05:03 PM~8671203
> *Sorry :worship: oh great king of smilies... forgot you are the only jackoff allowed to post them without any kind of content  :biggrin:
> 
> Its an Impala (kind of looks like a corvette with the wheel wells missing) but same under the hood  :biggrin: dont know why the impala guys are the only one's who love their LT1's    :dunno:
> ...


YOU ARE FORGIVIN MY NARROW MINDED FLAMMING GREEN CUM SAC,BUT DONT LET IT HAPPEN AGAIN YA DOUCHE WAND :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juicedlinc_@Aug 29 2007, 03:51 PM~8671109
> *looks good man glad the piece got there undamaged
> *


yep i believe i left you feedback you lol
thanks for the quick shipping


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Aug 29 2007, 04:03 PM~8671203
> *Sorry :worship: oh great king of smilies... forgot you are the only jackoff allowed to post them without any kind of content  :biggrin:
> 
> Its an Impala (kind of looks like a corvette with the wheel wells missing) but same under the hood  :biggrin: dont know why the impala guys are the only one's who love their LT1's    :dunno:
> ...



:roflmao:


id love to make my lt1 look that nice


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 29 2007, 02:06 PM~8671235
> *YOU ARE FORGIVIN MY NARROW MINDED FLAMMING GREEN CUM SAC,BUT DONT LET IT HAPPEN AGAIN YA DOUCHE WAND :biggrin:
> *


:angry: I dont care what everybody says...I dont think the steroids have made you a sexually frustrated, self mutilating, homosexual asshole at all :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Aug 29 2007, 05:59 PM~8671794
> *:angry: I dont care what everybody says...I dont think the steroids have made you a sexually frustrated, self mutilating, homosexual asshole at all  :biggrin: :wave:
> *


*WHY THANK YOU AND I DONT LISTEN TO WHAT EVERYBODY ON THIS SITE SAYS JUST CUZ YOU WRITE IN GREEN DONT REALLY MEAN YOUR ASS HOLE HANGS LOOSE LIKE THE MOUTH OF A TIRED DOG...OR DOES IT ,WELL ANYWAYS EVEN IF IT IS AND YOU GOTTA WEAR DEPENDS YOUR STILL PRETTY KOOL IN MY BOOK :cheesy: *


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 29 2007, 02:34 PM~8671526
> *:roflmao:
> id love to make my lt1 look that nice
> *


YOU CAN DO IT! Hoses, paint, chrome alternator, throttle body plate, fuel rail covers and alot of detail work...I have been slowly collecting parts and getting things together so I can do mine (even if I sell this one) all at one time :biggrin: Its harder to find dress up parts for the 95-96 LT1 than the 93-94...Mayhem was able to get billet ball milled parts for his :angry: they dont make a ball milled billet "home plate"  so it just takes some research and parts hunting. 



> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 29 2007, 03:11 PM~8671872
> *WHY THANK YOU AND I DONT LISTEN TO WHAT EVERYBODY ON THIS SITE SAYS JUST CUZ YOU WRITE IN GREEN DONT REALLY MEAN YOUR ASS HOLE HANGS LOOSE LIKE THE MOUTH OF A TIRED DOG...OR DOES IT ,WELL ANYWAYS EVEN IF IT IS AND YOU GOTTA WEAR DEPENDS YOUR STILL PRETTY KOOL IN MY BOOK :cheesy:
> *


 :burn:  :biggrin:


----------



## mr box (May 26, 2006)

where can i buy one of thoes caps that cover the hole when you remove the resonator. ontop of the duct


----------



## mr box (May 26, 2006)

nobody knows :uh:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Try Www.impalasuperstore.com, a lot of cool stuff in that website.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Aug 29 2007, 05:00 PM~8672863
> *Try Www.impalasuperstore.com, a lot of cool stuff in that website.
> *


Thats a good start, didnt find them there when I was looking but decided to change up the intake. Most refer to it as the "hockey puck" because that is what is used most often...seen that one in the pic I posted is aluminum somebody out there sells it. :dunno:

Jegs is good for some items
http://www.jegs.com/webapp/wcs/stores/serv..._10002_10015_-1


----------



## mr box (May 26, 2006)

thanks for the info been looking for 1 for a long time. sombody told me about the hockey puck might have to use that if i cant find that cap or try to make one :angry:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 29 2007, 04:34 PM~8671532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao:

nice pic.... :cheesy:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr box_@Aug 29 2007, 06:31 PM~8673574
> *thanks for the info been looking for 1 for a long time. sombody told me about the hockey puck might have to use that if i cant find that cap or try to make one :angry:
> *


A lot of guys use the hockey puck and place their own emblem on it... doubt you would find an aluminum one with any cadillac logo  :no:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

heres some pics i got from the san mateo topic by rollindeepsj
great pics


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

very very nice


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 29 2007, 09:52 PM~8673801
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> nice pic.... :cheesy:
> *


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

morning :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 30 2007, 11:21 AM~8676962
> *morning :wave:
> *


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad+Aug 30 2007, 02:00 PM~8678308-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

And a couple recent pics of my blue '94 for good measure. :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

I didnt take these... somebody that actually took a camera and has some talent taking pictures did.  

Lucinda's (Cadillac Heaven's wife's ride) this paintjob is beautiful and easy to spot in any crowd. 









Love the sectioned hood on this one :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Aug 30 2007, 02:04 PM~8678905
> *I didnt take these... somebody that actually took a camera and has some talent taking pictures did.
> 
> Lucinda's (Cadillac Heaven's wife's ride) this paintjob is beautiful and easy to spot in any crowd.
> ...


wow caddy queen is looking hot! 

and that hood on the black one is nice....id like to get that done one day


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

saweeeeet


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 30 2007, 12:15 PM~8678485
> *And a couple recent pics of my blue '94 for good measure.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Aug 27 2007, 03:25 PM~8652004
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:0


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

heres my fleetwood


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

TUCSONS FINEST "LAC N NOTHING" :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Some more big bodies from the San Mateo Lowrider show...

Nice color on this one from Lo*Lystics :thumbsup:









Not sure but thought this was a Delegations ride.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

This one reminded me of Smiley's updated 80's cadillac...black/grey


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Danny’s…long time hydro/bag installer…beautiful detail work…upper a-arms have the newer cadillac logo plasma cut into them then chromed, chrome under this thing stands out…its not lifted but bagged


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Lucinda's earning (much deserved) a spot in vegas :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

congrats to the qween


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Aug 31 2007, 02:36 PM~8688416
> *Lucinda's earning (much deserved) a spot in vegas :thumbsup:
> 
> *


X2.....I AGREE ON THAT!!


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

:biggrin: MINE


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

passenger side chrome rocker need one asap


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

got this girl who has her own photography buisness whos gonna shoot my car at the lake today....gonna do some nice shots with a hottie to :0


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Aug 31 2007, 03:36 PM~8688416
> *Lucinda's earning (much deserved) a spot in vegas :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

What a nice day at the lake :0 




































































































:cheesy:

people couldnt stop gawking :roflmao:


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G_@Aug 31 2007, 09:41 PM~8689929
> *:biggrin: MINE
> 
> 
> ...



did you pick this up from alberts from munoz wheels???? nice ride


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 1 2007, 07:16 PM~8693270
> *What a nice day at the lake :0
> 
> 
> ...


ofcourse they couldn't...is that ur girl??


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Sep 2 2007, 09:24 AM~8695586
> *ofcourse they couldn't...is that ur girl??
> *


no shes not  lol

she is a friends girlfriend whos trying to get into modeling


----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)

Anyone know how to take off the rear quarter panel reflector?
Is it clipped in or bolted? :dunno:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

for anyone who wants to see the rest of the pics from yesterday click here

http://s10.photobucket.com/albums/a143/sla...ptember%202007/

:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

anyone know of a good nice BRIGHT RED 1157 bulb i can use for my taillights....2nd time a cop has told me my red bulbs arent RED enough lol


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

i sold my big body to get a 63


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

clean


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

More pics. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

very nice


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 3 2007, 10:33 PM~8708676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Aug 31 2007, 10:26 PM~8690153
> *passenger side chrome rocker need one asap
> *


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:0


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

EASTSIDE CADDY'S


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

i was so close to getting a 94 fleetwood... low mileage really low.. no rust for 2 g's ... but it was too late.. damn i always wanted a cadi


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Sep 4 2007, 02:20 PM~8712115
> *i was so close to getting a 94 fleetwood... low mileage really low.. no rust for 2 g's ... but it was too late.. damn i always wanted a cadi
> *


 :0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Sep 4 2007, 01:20 PM~8712115
> *i was so close to getting a 94 fleetwood... low mileage really low.. no rust for 2 g's ... but it was too late.. damn i always wanted a cadi
> *


dam would have been a good deal if its as clean as it sounded


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

nice pics :cheesy:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 5 2007, 01:04 AM~8718571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

http://www.thefattytalks.com/2007/09/01/be...medal-of-homer/


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 5 2007, 10:32 AM~8720213
> *nice pics :cheesy:
> *


you have a nice car.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 6 2007, 02:14 PM~8730630
> *you have a nice car.
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i need some pics of some big bodys wit some 1 in and 1 1/2 in upper a arm extension because im tryna decide on what i want to do on mines


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Sep 6 2007, 09:46 PM~8734291
> *i need some pics of some big bodys wit some 1 in and 1 1/2 in upper a arm extension because im tryna decide on what i want to do on mines
> *


look at onesexyfleetwoods........... when he got it it was shimmed back to 1'' ( he'll have pics ) and i beleive he took the shims out makin it 1-1/2''/////////////


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

in this pic if you look at her knee you can see the tire poking out when laid out











in this pic its locked up and the tires are totally straight












Before i took the shims out...














if you need better i can take more tomorrow while im in the garage...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

heres another but its hard to see cause the car is so wide lol


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

ok so ur running 1 1/2s 

and do u get any poke locked up?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 6 2007, 09:18 PM~8734633
> *heres another but its hard to see cause the car is so wide lol
> 
> 
> ...


Its really not the car that is making it hard for me to see.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Sep 6 2007, 10:22 PM~8734680
> *ok so ur running 1 1/2s
> 
> and do u get any poke locked up?
> *


no locked up its perfectly straight


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 6 2007, 10:29 PM~8734746
> *Its really not the car that is making it hard for me to see.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 6 2007, 08:36 PM~8734827
> *no locked up its perfectly straight
> *


ok dats sounds good so i should run 1 1/2 in


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

ARE THOSE HER MOM'S SHOES?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Sep 6 2007, 10:06 PM~8735136
> *ARE THOSE HER MOM'S SHOES?
> 
> *


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Sep 6 2007, 11:06 PM~8735136
> *ARE THOSE HER MOM'S SHOES?
> 
> *



lmao leave it to layitlow to point out shit like that....now that you say it i remember her talking about the shoes not fitting her :roflmao: they were actually the photographers shoes :roflmao:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

I THINK YOU SHOULDVE STARTED YOUR OWN TOPIC FOR YOU R CAR CAUSE DAMM HOMIE ITS NICE BUT FUCK YOU COULD BE UP TO PAGE 80 WITH YOUR PICS ALONE


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 6 2007, 09:27 PM~8735332
> *lmao leave it to layitlow to point out shit like that....now that you say it i remember her talking about the shoes not fitting her :roflmao: they were actually the photographers shoes :roflmao:
> *




WUT DOES SHE LOOK LIKE?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Sep 6 2007, 10:29 PM~8735349
> *I THINK YOU SHOULDVE STARTED YOUR OWN TOPIC FOR YOU R CAR CAUSE DAMM HOMIE ITS NICE BUT FUCK YOU COULD BE UP TO PAGE 80 WITH YOUR PICS ALONE
> *


How my 14s looking?



































































































Just Playing :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Sep 6 2007, 09:29 PM~8735349
> *I THINK YOU SHOULDVE STARTED YOUR OWN TOPIC FOR YOU R CAR CAUSE DAMM HOMIE ITS NICE BUT FUCK YOU COULD BE UP TO PAGE 80 WITH YOUR PICS ALONE
> *



HE'S PROUD HOMIE
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 6 2007, 10:31 PM~8735377
> *How my 14s looking?
> Just Playing :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THERE YOU GO AGAIN :biggrin: YOUR GONNA RIDE ON 13'S DAMMIT


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 6 2007, 09:31 PM~8735377
> *How my 13s looking?
> 
> *


:0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Sep 6 2007, 10:31 PM~8735379
> *HE'S PROUD HOMIE
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DAMM TELL HIM TO BE PROUD SOME WHERE ELSE


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Sep 6 2007, 10:32 PM~8735385
> *THERE YOU GO AGAIN  :biggrin: YOUR GONNA RIDE ON 13'S DAMMIT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Sep 6 2007, 10:32 PM~8735391
> *:0
> *


HE GOT IT FROM ME AND I GOT IT FROM YOU SO PASS IT ON :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 6 2007, 10:27 PM~8735332
> *lmao leave it to layitlow to point out shit like that....now that you say it i remember her talking about the shoes not fitting her :roflmao: they were actually the photographers shoes :roflmao:
> *


The vote is in, no more pics unless there is a girl asshole naked laying on your caddy.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 6 2007, 11:48 PM~8735964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

On the road back from the Individuals NYC/NJ BBQ...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Sep 6 2007, 11:29 PM~8735349
> *I THINK YOU SHOULDVE STARTED YOUR OWN TOPIC FOR YOU R CAR CAUSE DAMM HOMIE ITS NICE BUT FUCK YOU COULD BE UP TO PAGE 80 WITH YOUR PICS ALONE
> *


awww poor baby upset cause i post pictures....you know cameras are pretty cheap these days....maybe you should look into buying one so you can post pics and not get upset cause others post pics........either that or go fuck your self.....either one is fine with me.... :cheesy: 

remarks like this only make me want to post more pics....and believe me i have WAY more pics....


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Sep 6 2007, 11:33 PM~8735395
> *DAMM TELL HIM TO BE PROUD SOME WHERE ELSE
> *


why dont you go cry somewhere else where someone else might actually care :uh: 
this thread is for 93-96 fleetwood pics...it dont say one 1 pic per member....it says to post pics of 93-96 fleetwoods......and my last few post where posted for another member to see the 1.5" extensions vs 1" extensions.........so again ill give you 2 options....if you dont like it go somewhere else and cry.....once again if not you can go fuck your self....
:tears:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Both of you guys return to your neutral corners!  

Ok we have gone through this before....:yes:

If I had something to show on my ride then I would post pics, plain and simple I currently do not so no pics. 

OneSexy95Fleetwood - had a photographer and model shoot with his ride...those pics were up (yes a couple of pages) and RaiderSoquel asked for pics of 1 - 1 1/2 extensions...that was put out to EVERYBODY so even Individuals1996LA and his cheering section could have responded  

Funny you guys mention it but I thought the same on the Dayton/Zenith thread.... I thought I was going to see them on the rides not in boxes or display shelfs. They always look nice but you put up 2-3 pages of Zeniths without even a tire on them. 

No matter what people can find something to bitch about...honestly I would rather have more pictures than not enough.... so Individuals1996LA, OneSexy95Fleetwood, 509Rider, Individuals TX Ryder keep posting those pics :thumbsup: . So before everybody starts replying in CAPS or starts talking shit..... I have made comments about everybody involved.... Yes my caddillac is not worthy of posting pictures at the moment. But if it wasnt for people throwing up flics of their rides then LIL would be a bunch of bullshit and crying by a lot of GROWN MEN.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

i agree 100%


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Sep 7 2007, 09:20 AM~8737439
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What size are the rims? Very nice on the Mayo and Mustard.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Sep 7 2007, 02:33 PM~8739232
> *What size are the rims? Very nice on the Mayo and Mustard.
> *


17" on the blue one with the Vogues. Stock 15" wheels on the white one with the Indy 500 raised white letters. :roflmao: Those gotta go...I just picked that whip up. Whitewalls ASAP!


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Sep 7 2007, 01:51 PM~8739381
> *17" on the blue one with the Vogues.  Stock 15" wheels on the white one with the Indy 500 raised white letters. :roflmao:  Those gotta go...I just picked that whip up.  Whitewalls ASAP!
> *



Those 17 look bigger than that with the Vogues.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Sep 7 2007, 02:55 PM~8739403
> *Those 17 look bigger than that with the Vogues.
> *


Yeah, it's deceiving with the large whitewall. I often have people ask me if they're 20s, and that's in person!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Dont be scared to touch those engines also :0 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...6&#entry8739586


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lac4life_@Sep 7 2007, 02:07 PM~8739489
> *
> 
> 
> ...



very very nice....what size and brand of 14s you got on there? are they chinas? if so how do those tires clear with those skirts?

i got to get me some white spokes :0


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 7 2007, 03:27 PM~8739618
> *very very nice....what size and brand of 14s you got on there? are they chinas? if so how do those tires clear with those skirts?
> 
> i got to get me some white spokes :0
> *


13's homie


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

That Trunk Is Perfect ! ! ! !


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Sep 7 2007, 03:56 PM~8739798
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! It was a BITCH getting all that in there along with the panels


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lac4life_@Sep 7 2007, 02:58 PM~8739815
> *Thanks! It was a BITCH getting all that in there along with the panels
> *


Nothing Good ever come's easy. Good Job on all the hard work.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Sep 7 2007, 04:22 PM~8740025
> *Nothing Good ever come's easy. Good Job on all the hard work.
> *


thanx man!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lac4life_@Sep 7 2007, 12:58 PM~8739815
> *Thanks! It was a BITCH getting all that in there along with the panels
> *


real sick homie i like the set up bout to get my fleetwood juiced!!! cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 94 fleet_@Sep 7 2007, 04:39 PM~8740139
> *real sick homie i like the set up  bout to get my fleetwood juiced!!! cant wait :biggrin:
> *


thanx! good luck with it :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

props on the trunk. you really worked out on the car. gotta luv the 13's nothing against the 17's at the top of the page.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

what exactly are these tops called??










Simulated Top :dunno:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac4life_@Sep 7 2007, 01:24 PM~8740036
> *thanx man!
> *



seen this big body in tampa and picnics. it has 2 be one of my favorite lacs. its bad as fuck! so damn clean


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

nice pics.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

thanx to everyone :biggrin: gives me motivation for my next project


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 7 2007, 05:47 PM~8740578
> *what exactly are these tops called??
> 
> 
> ...


i've always heard them referred to as carraige tops


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lac4life_@Sep 7 2007, 02:23 PM~8740814
> *i've always heard them referred to as carraige tops
> *


thanks homie


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 7 2007, 06:24 PM~8740824
> *thanks homie
> *


i could be wrong, but you're welcome


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

canvas top, phantom top.. :dunno:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lac4life_@Sep 7 2007, 02:42 PM~8739696
> *13's homie
> *


dam lol....are they 7s in the rear? chinas? any rubbing issues with the tires?
also what did you have to do to put the 13s on?


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 7 2007, 08:11 PM~8741430
> *dam lol....are they 7s in the rear? chinas? any rubbing issues with the tires?
> also what did you have to do to put the 13s on?
> *


13x7's from Homeboyz, gotta trim the skirts like you do for 14's


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lac4life_@Sep 7 2007, 07:13 PM~8741445
> *13x7's from Homeboyz, gotta trim the skirts like you do for 14's
> *



ok so they bolt right on though? no mods to calipers or rear drums ?


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 7 2007, 10:50 PM~8742337
> *ok so they bolt right on though? no mods to calipers or rear drums ?
> *


I have 1/4" spacers in the front thats it


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lac4life_@Sep 7 2007, 10:32 PM~8742663
> *I have 1/4" spacers in the front thats it
> *


hmm ok not bad ...i thought id might have to grind....you do any highway driving or do you just cruise around town? i been thinking 13s for a while since its getting harder and harder to get 14" tires anymore


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 8 2007, 12:22 AM~8742970
> *hmm ok not bad ...i thought id might have to grind....you do any highway driving or do you just cruise around town? i been thinking 13s for a while since its getting harder and harder to get 14" tires anymore
> *


furthest i've ever driven it is to Tampa which on 13's is a good hour and a half away


----------



## MistahCadillacx3 (Jan 12, 2007)

ttt


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 7 2007, 12:22 PM~8739593
> *Dont be scared to touch those engines also  :0
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...6&#entry8739586
> *


nice nice i cleaned up and beefed up my engine compartment also hey u know were to get them fuel rail covers for the lt1?????? i seen a guy wit the ls1 covers on it from rollerz only but i dont think the actually bolted on he just lay em on there???????any help????


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 7 2007, 10:20 PM~8743365
> *nice nice i cleaned up and beefed up my engine compartment also hey u know were to get them fuel rail covers for the lt1?????? i seen a guy wit the ls1 covers on it from rollerz only but i dont think the actually bolted on he just lay em on there???????any help????
> *


i just got the corvette covers on ebay, i just have to go down to the gm dealer and get the corvette mounting hardware and they will bolt up to the lt1. you can also find aftermarket billet alum ones but they are $$$$.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Sep 7 2007, 10:42 PM~8743544
> *i just got the corvette covers on ebay, i just have to go down to the gm dealer and get the corvette mounting hardware and they will bolt up to the lt1. you can also find aftermarket billet alum ones but they are $$$$.
> *


koo koo man i just hate going thru all this paypal and ordering shit guess im just too old school rather buy in hand and say fuck it done deal sell me yours lol ill probably just tell my boy to find em for me o somethin thanks for the info man


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 29 2007, 02:54 AM~8666749
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks a little bit low :dunno:


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Sep 8 2007, 12:42 AM~8743544
> *i just got the corvette covers on ebay, i just have to go down to the gm dealer and get the corvette mounting hardware and they will bolt up to the lt1. you can also find aftermarket billet alum ones but they are $$$$.
> *



Got a link for these aftermarket billet covers? I did some searching, but no could find. I'd like to see how they look, that sounds bad ass.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

i did some searching and only came up with some fuel rail and 300.00 valve covers lol


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Sep 8 2007, 01:12 PM~8745915
> *:angry:
> 
> 
> ...


i know how you feel


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Sep 8 2007, 06:21 AM~8744943
> *Got a link for these aftermarket billet covers?  I did some searching, but no could find.  I'd like to see how they look, that sounds bad ass.
> *


i believe there some on ebay right now as we speeeeeeeeeeeek!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 7 2007, 10:50 PM~8743638
> *koo koo man i just hate going thru all this paypal and ordering shit guess im just too old school rather buy in hand and say fuck it done deal sell me yours lol ill probably just tell my boy to find em for me o somethin thanks for the info man
> *


yea i know what you mean, i would rather see what im paying for before i spend the money.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Sep 8 2007, 06:21 AM~8744943
> *Got a link for these aftermarket billet covers?  I did some searching, but no could find.  I'd like to see how they look, that sounds bad ass.
> *


i found them on impalasuperstore.com


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lac4life_@Sep 7 2007, 03:23 PM~8740814
> *i've always heard them referred to as carraige tops
> *




SIM CON


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 7 2007, 09:34 AM~8738304
> *awww poor baby upset cause i post pictures....you know cameras are pretty cheap these days....maybe you should look into buying one so you can post pics and not get upset cause others post pics........either that or go fuck your self.....either one is fine with me.... :cheesy:
> 
> remarks like this only make me want to post more pics....and believe me i have WAY more pics....
> *



THINK HE HAS A COUPLE OF CAMERAS.........................

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=334576&hl=


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Sep 8 2007, 01:12 PM~8745915
> *:angry:
> 
> 
> ...


happned to my fleetwood too good thing my brother in law picked it put screw fromt he bottom never had that problem ever again


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Sep 8 2007, 09:54 PM~8748260
> *i found them on impalasuperstore.com
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks for the website :biggrin:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 7 2007, 11:22 PM~8742970
> *hmm ok not bad ...i thought id might have to grind....you do any highway driving or do you just cruise around town? i been thinking 13s for a while since its getting harder and harder to get 14" tires anymore
> *


 Thats exactly why I have gone with 13"s on every car for the last couple of years.
I mean literally there are NO sources for 175 anything 14"s in my city.
On the two big bodies I owned...I had to grind a bit and utilize a spacer on the front.
On the rear....trim the plastic skirt tabs and bend in the handles a bit.
Shouldnt have an issue after that......My old blue one damn near laid frame after the rear coils were cut down by her new owner and she could drive fully dumped wiht no issues. Plus the bottom of the skirts clearing the knockoff looks hard as hell......


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Sep 9 2007, 03:37 AM~8749650
> *happned to my fleetwood too good thing my brother in law picked it put screw fromt he bottom never had that problem ever again
> *


i just put screws in each of mine


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Sep 9 2007, 11:47 AM~8750546
> *Thats exactly why I have gone with 13"s on every car for the last couple of years.
> I mean literally there are NO sources for 175 anything 14"s in my city.
> On the two big bodies I owned...I had to grind a bit and utilize a spacer on the front.
> ...


ok thats what i wanted to know....maybe ill do 13s next :0


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

i didnt know you have to grind to put 13z i just put mine in and drive


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

what do i need to do to the big body to put 13's on it? good idea?


----------



## curbsurfin-1 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Sep 9 2007, 09:51 PM~8754847
> *what do i need to do to the big body to put 13's on it? good idea?
> *


i would keep 14's on it i think they ride better and you dont have to grind and space the front


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

rear axle cut 3" on 13"s


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Sep 10 2007, 01:11 AM~8755530
> *rear axle cut 3" on 13"s
> 
> 
> ...


So that car you had to remove the rear axle housing cut that and then cut the inner axle off and get it re-welded by a professional to keep it straight? That's allot of work. How much was it? Why didn't you buy Dayton’s? I heard they fit perfect.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

How hard was it to change the interior color? What were the steps you took and what paint did you use?
I have been looking into changing the color of my Interior and have found this company that looks promising with the SEM paint. They will even match the color you want and mix it to be ready to spray. Check it out.

Vinylpro


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Damn, I give them credit for getting that dash outta there. I know my way around these rides pretty well, but the dash it a PITA...I haven't even figured out how to remove the pad.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Sep 10 2007, 10:31 AM~8757028
> *Damn, I give them credit for getting that dash outta there.  I know my way around these rides pretty well, but the dash it a PITA...I haven't even figured out how to remove the pad.
> *


Take off the 4 screw under the wood molding and push towards the front and pull up and HARD. Took two people to get it done. And a bigger pain in the ass to get it back in. Good luck.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Sep 10 2007, 11:31 AM~8757028
> *Damn, I give them credit for getting that dash outta there.  I know my way around these rides pretty well, but the dash it a PITA...I haven't even figured out how to remove the pad.
> *


the dash is a piece of cake fool mine came out with ease and i put her back with ease as well..


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 10 2007, 10:51 AM~8757111
> *the dash is a piece of cake fool mine came out with ease and i put her back with ease as well..
> *


i bet you used alot a lube :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 10 2007, 12:28 PM~8757291
> *i bet you used alot a lube :0
> *


yes a hell of alot more than i used in your loose ass :cheesy:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Sep 10 2007, 04:12 PM~8756943
> *So that car you had to remove the rear axle housing cut that and then cut the inner axle off and get it re-welded by a professional to keep it straight? That's allot of work. How much was it? Why didn't you buy Dayton’s? I heard they fit perfect.
> *


what they do is that they cut the inner axle and re-spline it, no welding. Dunno how much, it was allready done to the car and why he didnt go d's I dunno.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 10 2007, 11:31 AM~8757305
> *yes a hell of alot more than i used in your loose ass :cheesy:
> *


 :0 you fuckin bastard 


:roflmao:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Sep 10 2007, 09:31 AM~8757305-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Would look real good with a RAIIS intake. Nice because it covers the pullys...unless you wanted to replace and show those


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood+Sep 10 2007, 06:48 PM~8759688-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey fokker go look who starts the man jokes ya flamming turd :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 11 2007, 10:38 AM~8765256
> *:biggrin:
> hey fokker go look who starts the man jokes ya flamming turd :biggrin:
> *


i never said anything about a man in what i said you came up with that on your own :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 11 2007, 02:31 PM~8766336
> *i never said anything about a man in what i said  you came up with that on your own :roflmao:
> *


STFU U LUBE LOVING POLE DIVER


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 11 2007, 01:38 PM~8766393
> *STFU U LUBE LOVING POLE DIVER
> *


see there you go again


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

im lookin to buy a fleetwood, 
if anybodys got one they would consider to sell or trade PM me, 
or just post it up


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Sep 11 2007, 02:51 PM~8766500
> *im lookin to buy a fleetwood,
> if anybodys got one they would consider to sell or trade PM me,
> or just post it up
> *


 :0 FO WHAT?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Sep 11 2007, 02:51 PM~8766500
> *im lookin to buy a fleetwood,
> if anybodys got one they would consider to sell or trade PM me,
> or just post it up
> *


Shoot me a PM, Lmk what your looking to do...

Got a 93 Project I might let go. Chrome goodies and panties, E&G Grille, Alpine Indash, Frenched, Too much to list...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 11 2007, 04:35 PM~8767346
> *Shoot me a PM, Lmk what your looking to do...
> 
> Got a 93 Project I might let go. Chrome goodies and panties, E&G Grille, Alpine Indash, Frenched, Too much to list...
> ...


HIT HIM UP BRO HES GOT A SWEET DEVILLE


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Sep 11 2007, 02:51 PM~8766500
> *im lookin to buy a fleetwood,
> if anybodys got one they would consider to sell or trade PM me,
> or just post it up
> *


Sidekick is bugging out making double posts... :biggrin:


Really looking for a 98+ Towncar, Mayhem, you know or have any leads on that?

Can be stock or cut, just wanting something with low mileage... LMK! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

heres what i got to trade:
(for some reason the fuccin forum doesnt like cardomain pics, 
so the pics can be found in my link "deville Build up" or i can email u some 

northstar 32 valve v8 
gold emblems 
64,000 miles on it 
new brake pads n rotors 
new stereo (kenwood dash,5 1/2 pioneers n front, 6x9s alpine in the back, 12inch p1s n the trunk all new stereo wire and 4 gauge wire) 
new 20inch FWD gold center wires wrapped in new Wanli 245/35/20s 
smoked tail and reverse lights
tinted windows
nterior neons with switches under the stereo( not connected to battery yet) 
flawles interior
has great potential, 
i love it, but im looking to start something new. 
shes probably worth 10 gs with the low mileage and the condition of the body 
ill let her go for 8 or trade somebody for a decent fleetwood thats got a nice setup

please no hating on the rims n shit im just trying to start a new project 
PM me for more pics if ur interested


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 11 2007, 03:36 PM~8767351
> *HIT HIM UP BRO HES GOT A SWEET DEVILLE
> *


thanks man!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Sep 11 2007, 04:50 PM~8767458
> *thanks man!
> *


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

(before stereo installed)


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

the bandana thing isnt finished, its just somethin i put together this weekend, its still gotta be cut to size, and that shit that looks like rust on the 5th picture is just dirt


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

lessee some fleetwoods now..


----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)

:roflmao: :yes:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Just trying to throw something up...some from NorCal that I think are pretty clean


----------



## nickatina (Dec 31, 2006)

Sup fellas need to find some rocker panel moldings, went to the dealer but the only thing they sell are the full rocker $600 bucks :0 . I need the one that sayes FLEETWOOD on it (driver side) & I also need the front fender one closest to the door. Both sides. Need them ASAP car goes to paint next week!!! hno: 

Help a brotha out!!!!!!!


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

DAMN :0 any more pics of this one


> Just trying to throw something up...some from NorCal that I think are pretty clean


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Yea I think I have a couple more....give me a minute to load them



Cat-back setup great once you add an intake….more airflow in + more out. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cat-Back-Ex...07035QQtcZphoto


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 11 2007, 04:39 PM~8767374
> *Sidekick is bugging out making double posts... :biggrin:
> Really looking for a 98+ Towncar, Mayhem, you know or have any leads on that?
> 
> ...


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

that grey top looks nice


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 11 2007, 05:11 PM~8769265
> *DAMN :0  any more pics of this one
> *


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Sep 10 2007, 09:29 AM~8757017
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What we did, we took off the top dash pad, all the wood grain, which wasnt wood anymore, and had the rest of the car taped up and sprayed it inside of the car.i had painted all of the plastics along the bottom, and the handles on top and the visors..It really wasnt that hard, but u just gotta make sure u tape up everything good and make sure ur interior is covered up..We did this right b4 we did the floor and the door panels..If u wanna keep the same steering wheel like i did, make sure u make a cover so when u drive it the oil on ur hands wont fuck up the paint, I drive my car every day, and its hell keepin da white clean.....I did a complete color change, there isnt anything untouched in the car...The paint is called Color Coat by SEM...the white that i used is 15313.....


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Also make sure u wipe anything u r painting down with the grease and wax remover so the paint will stick right....


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 12 2007, 03:14 AM~8772301
> *Also make sure u wipe anything u r painting down with the grease and wax remover so the paint will stick right....
> *



What did you do to the Headliner? Recover it or paint it?


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Finaly a kit for the 1996 Cadillac Fleetwood radio install . . . . . . . . . . .










Cadillac Fleetwood Radio Install Parts


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 10 2007, 11:51 AM~8757111
> *the dash is a piece of cake fool mine came out with ease and i put her back with ease as well..
> *


I don't juice. I'm just a simple girly man compared to you. :biggrin: 







I hate doing fucking dash work BTW. :angry:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

just gettin started on this one i had a 93 but got rid of it like a dumbass a couple of years ago!


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

You guys need to step it up with the pictures...and to think, people bitch about the same rides over and over....look what happens when nobody posts shit  Im sure these are re-posts but its something


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Sep 12 2007, 01:57 PM~8774333
> *I don't juice.  I'm just a simple girly man compared to you.  :biggrin:
> I hate doing fucking dash work BTW.  :angry:
> *


oh sorry you noodle arm poodle walker bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks for the pics guys :thumbsup:

ESIDECADDY
majikmike0118


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 12 2007, 02:49 PM~8776160
> *oh sorry you noodle arm poodle walker  bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> *












Down boy, down....heel....now go take some roids :biggrin: good boy. Dont you have some flesh to burn or something?


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Sep 7 2007, 10:42 PM~8743544
> *i just got the corvette covers on ebay, i just have to go down to the gm dealer and get the corvette mounting hardware and they will bolt up to the lt1. you can also find aftermarket billet alum ones but they are $$$$.
> *


Part number: 10108672 Fuel Rail Cover Studs :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Sep 12 2007, 02:08 PM~8775860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANY CLOSE UPS OF THE TRUNK LIGHT BESIDE THIS 1 ????


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

luvn da pix


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Sep 12 2007, 07:37 PM~8777374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn...nice pic!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sicksided (Mar 3, 2005)

does anyone know where to find a carpet kit for these big body's, trying to replace mine but everywhere I look they stop at the 93 front wheel drive fleetwoods... noone seems to carry anything for the 93 - 96 fleetwoods. :dunno:


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)




----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 12 2007, 03:53 PM~8776188
> *Thanks for the pics guys :thumbsup:
> 
> ESIDECADDY
> ...


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

never mind pic didnt come up :angry:


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 12 2007, 03:53 PM~8776188
> *Thanks for the pics guys :thumbsup:
> 
> ESIDECADDY
> ...


the black on black one


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 12 2007, 05:57 PM~8776219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why yes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 12 2007, 05:49 PM~8776160
> *oh sorry you noodle arm poodle walker  bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Sep 12 2007, 02:08 PM~8775860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

so do those sectioned hoods have hoods from a different car or do they fab up a new one with the existing hood ?


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 13 2007, 11:29 AM~8782161
> *so do those sectioned hoods have hoods from a different car or do they fab up a new one with the existing hood ?
> *


THEY USE THE EXISTING ONE AND SECTION IT.IT MAKE A BIG DIFFERENCE A WHOLE LOT BETTER


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Sep 12 2007, 09:21 AM~8773375
> *What did you do to the Headliner? Recover it or paint it?
> *



I recovered it, i did a custom headliner with a State of Texas and a Cadillac Wreath wrapped around it, kinda like whats on my seats...and i also have a 17inch flip down tv right behind the sunroof....


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Sep 13 2007, 09:30 AM~8781755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Sep 13 2007, 02:02 PM~8782336
> *
> 
> 
> ...




anybody got step by step pics of the hood? :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Sep 13 2007, 12:58 PM~8782317
> *THEY USE THE EXISTING ONE AND SECTION IT.IT MAKE A BIG DIFFERENCE A WHOLE LOT BETTER
> *


what does that run?


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 13 2007, 05:31 PM~8785128
> *what does that run?
> *


TOPO DID IT AND IT RAN $600 ROUGH WORK U STILL NEED TO TAKE IT BACK TO U PAINT AND BODY GUY TO FINISH OFF


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

not bad for the work involved though...
it would be something to do when someone got the car painted 


found this on ebay if anyone is looking for one

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BUMPER-MOLD...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by goodtimesvegas_@Sep 12 2007, 08:33 PM~8778594
> *the  black on black one
> *











:werd:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

SAWEET


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Sectioned hood looks good :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 13 2007, 07:47 PM~8785610
> *Sectioned hood looks good :yes: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


very good


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 13 2007, 05:18 PM~8785430
> *not bad for the work involved though...
> it would be something to do when someone got the car painted
> found this on ebay if anyone is looking for one
> ...


shipping is like 60 bucks its a joke i refused to pay we got in a battle but settled it.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monsterpuff_@Sep 13 2007, 06:22 PM~8785875
> *shipping is like 60 bucks its a joke i refused to pay we got in a battle but settled it.
> *


Bumper molding? It states 8.90 shipping :0


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Damn just found this in another thread...came out clean. :0


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 13 2007, 09:31 PM~8785930
> *Damn just found this in another thread...came out clean.  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

anyone have a link to the chrome pillars on ebay? i need to replace my passenger side ones...awhile back some how the one on the back door got snagged on the front door when opening it and it bent....ive got a temp fix to hold it in place for now (3m glue and a c clamp did the trick of bending it back into place) but the temp fix i dont want because when i clean them i can feel the bend


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 13 2007, 09:52 PM~8786093
> *anyone have a link to the chrome pillars on ebay? i need to replace my passenger side ones...awhile back some how the one on the back door got snagged on the front door when opening it and it bent....ive got a temp fix to hold it in place for now (3m glue and a c clamp did the trick of bending it back into place) but the temp fix i dont want because when i clean them i can feel the bend
> *


I have a complete extra set, but a bottom corner on both pass. side ones have a little bend in them like they were dropped. both drivers ones are perfect though

heres the link for a new set http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/PILLAR-POST...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 13 2007, 06:52 PM~8786093
> *anyone have a link to the chrome pillars on ebay? i need to replace my passenger side ones...awhile back some how the one on the back door got snagged on the front door when opening it and it bent....ive got a temp fix to hold it in place for now (3m glue and a c clamp did the trick of bending it back into place) but the temp fix i dont want because when i clean them i can feel the bend
> *


hey individuals96la (or his name somethin like that) stock em and sell em man so get at him if u like


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 13 2007, 08:28 PM~8786879
> *hey individuals96la (or his name somethin like that) stock em and sell em man so get at him if u like
> *


yea his name is individuals1996la


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marquezs13_@Sep 14 2007, 03:10 AM~8788556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Clean as hell.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Sep 13 2007, 08:59 PM~8786144
> *I have a complete extra set, but a bottom corner on both pass. side ones have a little bend in them like they were dropped. both drivers ones are perfect though
> 
> heres the link for a new set  http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/PILLAR-POST...sspagenameZWDVW
> *



i hate those generic pics they post up lol......to bad your set has the pass side bend...thats the side i need to replace lol


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 14 2007, 10:58 AM~8789598
> *i hate those generic pics they post up lol......to bad your set has the pass side bend...thats the side i need to replace lol
> *


yea i know, well if you ever need just the drivers side, get at me :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 13 2007, 10:28 PM~8786879
> *hey individuals96la (or his name somethin like that) stock em and sell em man so get at him if u like
> *


id hit him up but his prices are a bit high for the same thing you get on ebay for less than half his price.....


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Sep 14 2007, 09:59 AM~8789605
> *yea i know, well if you ever need just the drivers side, get at me :biggrin:
> *


lol will do thanks for the link


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 14 2007, 11:02 AM~8789626
> *lol will do thanks for the link
> *


no prob


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Sep 14 2007, 02:23 PM~8790795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


resize yo pics fokker!!!


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

dam thats some huge pics lol


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 14 2007, 02:53 PM~8790956
> *dam thats some huge pics lol
> *


x2 told the mook to resize them but hes a fucktardahahahahaha


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 14 2007, 11:57 AM~8790984
> *x2 told the mook to resize them but hes a fucktardahahahahaha
> *



Lady Di here... u have to excuse my husband... lol Im the picture taker & resizer...


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Sep 14 2007, 01:05 PM~8791033
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice ride man, i got the same color combo :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Sep 14 2007, 03:06 PM~8791044
> *Lady Di here...  u have to excuse my husband... lol  Im the picture taker & resizer...
> *


  nice picz


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Dec 19 2003, 12:36 PM~1425620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what the fuck caught fire


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

dam.that cont kit is still good. :0


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

for the cadillac lover


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

one of my favorite pics


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Sep 14 2007, 01:10 PM~8791479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## Lady Di (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Sep 14 2007, 03:10 PM~8791479
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 2 2004, 11:30 PM~1482122
> *Interior pic 6 tvs one in the steering wheel, visors, headrests, in dash.
> *


ANY MORE PICS OF THIS ONE?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Sep 14 2007, 05:08 PM~8792684
> *ANY MORE PICS OF THIS ONE?
> *


That was a long time ago.


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Sep 14 2007, 03:03 PM~8791417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 14 2007, 02:25 PM~8791159
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam that looks good you engraving bastard


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPERIOR CC_@Sep 14 2007, 12:44 PM~8791281
> *what the fuck caught fire
> *


booty kit not for sale?????????????/ :dunno:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Can anybody show me a drawing of this thing from his repair manual of the 94/96 Fleetwood (LT1).
These thing is located in front of the right front fender and has 3 in/outlets - 1 inlet is the fuelline from the fueltank.


----------



## PoFolkz (May 31, 2007)

Andbody have a doghouse forsale?


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

SOMEONE ASKED ME WHERE THE BILLET GRILLE CAME FORM I FORGOT WHO IT WAS

109.00 JEGS

http://www.jegs.com/webapp/wcs/stores/serv...10002_340836_-1


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 14 2007, 11:17 PM~8794147
> *dam that looks good you engraving bastard
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

THANKS TO CALI-STYLZ FOR POSTING THIS, MY REAR WINDOW ROLLERS WILL NOW BE FIXED!!

http://www.impalassforum.com/tech/interior...owfix/index.htm


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 17 2007, 06:26 PM~8811787
> *THANKS TO CALI-STYLZ FOR POSTING THIS, MY REAR WINDOW ROLLERS WILL NOW BE FIXED!!
> 
> http://www.impalassforum.com/tech/interior...owfix/index.htm
> ...



  Going to start an LT1 thread pretty soon...will post the link here and throw it in my signature. I have alot of info on fixes and upgrades for big bodies that im happy to share. 
Here is a little info I posted in regards to dress up.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=360922&st=0


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Sep 18 2007, 03:13 AM~8814686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that mother right there is sweet dont change a thing keep it soft


----------



## NORWALK BLVD (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## bigbodymodelo (Apr 17, 2007)

its for sale 9,500


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

saweet


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Sep 18 2007, 07:18 AM~8815180
> *that mother right there is sweet dont change a thing keep it soft
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigbodymodelo_@Sep 18 2007, 03:37 PM~8815266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so its still for sale, one of the nices bigbodys around imo. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigbodymodelo_@Sep 18 2007, 07:37 AM~8815266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Sep 18 2007, 08:44 PM~8821000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is a beautiful paintjob...lights do not do it justice :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Sep 16 2007, 05:51 AM~8800608
> *Can anybody show me a drawing of this thing from his repair manual of the 94/96 Fleetwood (LT1).
> These thing is located in front of the right front fender and has 3 in/outlets - 1 inlet is the fuelline from the fueltank.
> 
> ...


I DONT HAVE THE DRAWING PUT I THINK THAT IS THE CHARCOAL CANISTER


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emhomie13_@Sep 19 2007, 12:57 PM~8825087
> *I DONT HAVE THE DRAWING PUT I THINK THAT IS THE CHARCOAL CANISTER
> *


THATS WHAT IT IS :yes: Didnt remember that until I read it...ok, I wasnt much help


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigbodymodelo_@Sep 18 2007, 04:37 PM~8815266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


rollin with a BIG dogg


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by emhomie13_@Sep 19 2007, 09:57 PM~8825087
> *I DONT HAVE THE DRAWING PUT I THINK THAT IS THE CHARCOAL CANISTER
> *


Thanks, but there are 3 in/outlets on top.
One is from the fueltank, one is to the engine, but I don't know where the third is going to... :dunno:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

whut 9500!?

thats about the lowest price you'll pay for a STOCK worn out '93 over here..

better ship it to europe!


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

If you buy it, it will come :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Nothing special yet but hey its a thread dedicated to LT1's, check it out and post what you got!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=363672


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

very nice thread man....ive got a few links for valve covers and shit at home ill have to post up on there


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Just thought I would add some nice low light/night pics


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

ttt


----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)

Some Majestics Big Bodys


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Nice :thumbsup: More, more, more... :yes:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 21 2007, 12:50 PM~8841638
> *Nice :thumbsup: More, more, more...  :yes:
> *


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

always liked that ride









:biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Sep 21 2007, 07:41 PM~8843152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic......Felix even made an appearance :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Sep 21 2007, 05:10 PM~8843306
> *nice pic......Felix even made an appearance :biggrin:
> *


Good eyes...all I saw was 5.0 :0 :angry:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 21 2007, 08:18 PM~8843364
> *Good eyes...all I saw was 5.0  :0  :angry:
> *


yea I saw that too


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Sep 21 2007, 07:33 PM~8843113
> *always liked that ride
> 
> 
> ...



X2 VERY NICE :biggrin:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

yeah the black on black with the chrome panels always turns out nicely

chrome molding round the doors


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Goodfellas big bodys


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

my caddy


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

My caddy and Tony's from Goodfellas









My Caddy


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Danny's Big Body


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

David's caddy from Goodfellas


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

does anybody got any pics of their rides with pattern tops?


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 23 2007, 01:17 PM~8852862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRody23_@Sep 23 2007, 10:11 PM~8854965
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice pic


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

nice i like that orange one


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Great pictures :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 24 2007, 02:50 PM~8860221
> *nice i like that orange one
> *


Thanxs bro!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Sep 23 2007, 08:24 PM~8855048
> *nice pic
> *


Grasias Homie!!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 25 2007, 05:51 PM~8868643
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Anybody got anymore pics of this Lac, maybe a side view?


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 26 2007, 12:51 AM~8868643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tight as fuck. Same color of my lacs.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

My fleetwood straight out of the paint booth...

I call her...Lac of Respect




























Hitting the streets of the east coast! Show or Hop!!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

My fleetwood straight out of the paint booth...

I call her...Lac of Respect




























Hitting the streets of the east coast! Show or Hop!!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Sep 25 2007, 10:37 PM~8871213
> *My fleetwood straight out of the paint booth...
> 
> I call her...Lac of Respect
> ...


Very nice homie.


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Sep 25 2007, 11:37 PM~8871213
> *My fleetwood straight out of the paint booth...
> 
> I call her...Lac of Respect
> ...



Damn. That's nice homie. Nice name too, It's straight the opposite depending on how you word it LOL


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Sep 25 2007, 09:43 PM~8871235
> *Damn.  That's nice homie.  Nice name too,  It's straight the opposite depending on how you word it LOL
> *


LOL Never thought of that. Thats pretty good Homie. :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

MoRnInG BuMp... :biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Sep 25 2007, 11:37 PM~8871213
> *My fleetwood straight out of the paint booth...
> 
> I call her...Lac of Respect
> ...



Now that's a nice fram off project. What about the frame? Full Rap? Pictures or a jump to your topic with all the info. Great choice of color. Not many baby blue fleetwoods out there. Keep us posted.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Well its been a while since there was a nice pic of my caddy on here so heres a recent one from the Black Sunday show in STL 2 weekends ago :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice rides!!!!


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood+Sep 26 2007, 08:58 AM~8873296-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bad ass picture...you guys took it at StreetLow here in San Jo? :thumbsup:


----------



## ucechevy1965 (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Sep 26 2007, 09:52 AM~8873680
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice pic. Does the whole club roll big bodies? That must be a sight to see. 5 big bodies rollin' down the blvd.


----------



## bigbodymodelo (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Sep 26 2007, 05:52 PM~8873680
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very cool pic indeed


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

[







I







MG]h







t







tp:/







G]/i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff68/Bigdady94/purplerain7.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff68/Bi...purplerain2.jpg


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> That's a nice pic.  Does the whole club roll big bodies? That must be a sight to see. 5 big bodies rollin' down the blvd.
> 
> 
> > Four different clubs in that picture.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Sep 26 2007, 02:08 PM~8874920
> *very cool pic indeed
> *


I totally agree with your statement 100%... :thumbsup:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 any build off info, clean fuckin caddy homie


> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Sep 25 2007, 09:40 PM~8871216
> *My fleetwood straight out of the paint booth...
> 
> I call her...Lac of Respect
> ...


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Sep 26 2007, 08:36 AM~8873172
> *Now that's a nice fram off project. What about the frame? Full Rap? Pictures or a jump to your topic with all the info. Great choice of color. Not many baby blue fleetwoods out there. Keep us posted.
> *


Thanks alot Homie... The frame and engine are done. just waiting on the computer for my engine. Street & Performance had to reprogram it. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 26 2007, 03:11 PM~8875623
> *:0  :0  :0 any build off info, clean fuckin caddy homie
> *


Thanks Homie!!!


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Sep 26 2007, 06:00 PM~8876665
> *Thanks alot Homie... The frame and engine are done. just waiting on the computer for my engine. Street & Performance had to reprogram it.  :0  :biggrin:
> *


:wow: Just hearing that makes me want to see the engine :biggrin: Looks good so far :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 26 2007, 06:08 PM~8876717
> *:wow: Just hearing that makes me want to see the engine  :biggrin: Looks good so far :thumbsup:
> *


Ill try to post pics of the engine and frame. I have the pics on a different camera. :banghead:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz+Sep 26 2007, 11:35 AM~8874695-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


5 big bodys from 4 clubs, Goodfellas, Eastside, Low Creations and Cali Life


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Sep 25 2007, 10:40 PM~8871216
> *My fleetwood straight out of the paint booth...
> 
> I call her...Lac of Respect
> ...


Nice!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Some Fleetwood slabs that were done up clean in this video. Check them out. 


]Slim Thug


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Sep 26 2007, 06:37 AM~8871213
> *My fleetwood straight out of the paint booth...
> 
> I call her...Lac of Respect
> ...


Respect... :worship:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Sep 26 2007, 09:16 PM~8878070
> *Respect... :worship:
> *


Thanks Dogg!!!


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Sep 25 2007, 09:37 PM~8871213
> *My fleetwood straight out of the paint booth...
> 
> I call her...Lac of Respect
> ...


thats real nice! :thumbsup: same color combo im going on my two door euro.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Sep 25 2007, 04:51 PM~8868643-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice to see one on laces for a change :biggrin:


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

:biggrin: just love the fleetwoods here on LiL :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

amen :worship: last of the classic gm rides/lowriders


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

anyone have more engine shots of this caddy?


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

What does everyone do to keep the fucking fans from becoming unhooked from the top?

I fucked up a radiator due to this, just put in a new one and don't feel like putting a hole through it too.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Hey guys, can you help out by posting engine (LT1) pics and questions here also...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=363672&st=0

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

thanks for the pics...now does anyone know where to get a breather like that one in the yellow caddy


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 27 2007, 07:43 PM~8881226
> *Hey guys, can you help out by posting engine (LT1) pics and questions here also...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=363672&st=0
> ...


That's a great topic... :thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Sep 27 2007, 07:02 AM~8879803
> *amen :worship: last of the classic gm rides/lowriders
> *


aint that the truth


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

dam i like that one


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood+Sep 27 2007, 10:14 PM~8885982-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did it so we could help eachother with ideas and exchange info :wave:


----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Sep 25 2007, 09:37 PM~8871213
> *My fleetwood straight out of the paint booth...
> 
> I call her...Lac of Respect
> ...


Who did your paint & patterns?


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

any one got interior pics? im almost ready to redone mine,... need some ideas thanks


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by magilla_gorilla_@Sep 28 2007, 04:06 PM~8891147
> *Who did your paint & patterns?
> *


Salters Body Shop in South Carolina. You might know Johnny Salters for being the owner of "Cloud9" 59 Impala. Johnny and Jeffrey did my paint and patterns.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Sep 29 2007, 02:16 AM~8893755
> *Salters Body Shop in South Carolina. You might know Johnny Salters for being the owner of "Cloud9" 59 Impala. Johnny and Jeffrey did my paint and patterns.
> *


You lucky fucker.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 29 2007, 01:17 AM~8893762
> *You lucky fucker.
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Sep 27 2007, 12:18 PM~8881048
> *What does everyone do to keep the fucking fans from becoming unhooked from the top?
> 
> I fucked up a radiator due to this, just put in a new one and don't feel like putting a hole through it too.
> *


my 2 old fleetwoods the fans would come out from the bottom and hit my radiator when ever i hoped. i just zippy tied them down from the bottom.


----------



## ucepnut (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

nice bigbody.


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucepnut_@Sep 29 2007, 10:42 AM~8894898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this the one from project rides. the caddy looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

THAT BITCH IS HARD AS FUCK


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

very nice....i like how the interior was done


----------



## ucepnut (Aug 13, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Sep 29 2007, 01:16 AM~8893755
> *Salters Body Shop in South Carolina. You might know Johnny Salters for being the owner of "Cloud9" 59 Impala. Johnny and Jeffrey did my paint and patterns.
> *



That shits tight as fucc, loc

Can't wait to see it all together :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucepnut_@Sep 29 2007, 01:42 PM~8894898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


real clean love da color :thumbsup:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucepnut_@Sep 29 2007, 10:42 AM~8894898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !!


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Sep 29 2007, 09:32 AM~8894497
> *my 2 old fleetwoods the fans would come out from the bottom and hit my radiator when ever i hoped. i just zippy tied them down from the bottom.
> *


Orale, thanks for the help  

I'll do that.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

i see you down there lucke...you should get on yahoo when your online


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by magilla_gorilla_@Sep 29 2007, 07:01 PM~8897057
> *That shits tight as fucc, loc
> 
> Can't wait to see it all together :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Im trying Dog. All the little stuff adds up  Thats whats taking so long.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

back ttt


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucepnut_@Sep 29 2007, 11:42 AM~8894898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That interior goes mega hard... :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucepnut_@Sep 29 2007, 12:42 PM~8894898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you should of went with white leather with red trim. and the fiberglass should of ben more curbed


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 30 2007, 10:34 AM~8900069
> *you should of went with white leather with red trim. and the fiberglass should of ben more curbed
> *


 :nono: ...guess you did'nt read the topic about what NOT to do for the 08'... :roflmao: ...white interior is out, and it would not look better than what it looks like now...I think interiors look better without to many colors...but thats just my opinion I guess


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Sep 30 2007, 11:41 AM~8900094
> *:nono: ...guess you did'nt read the topic about what NOT to do for the 08'... :roflmao: ...white interior is out, and it would not look better than what it looks like now...I think interiors look better without to many colors...but thats just my opinion I guess
> *


its not even 08 yet :uh:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 30 2007, 10:44 AM~8900112
> *its not even 08 yet  :uh:
> *


true...but that means it will only be cool for a few more months... :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Sep 30 2007, 11:51 AM~8900145
> *true...but that means it will only be cool for a few more months... :dunno:  :roflmao:
> *


show me the link for "what not to do on the 08" :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=363732

My bad..It was "what not to do for the 07" and not 08...First thing on the list is white interior...so that means it's a :nono: already..

dont know how to post a link, so just copy and paste. :roflmao:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:uh: guess I do know how to post a link.. :roflmao:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 28 2007, 10:28 AM~8888476
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Damn...that shits clean.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Sep 30 2007, 11:51 AM~8900145
> *true...but that means it will only be cool for a few more months... :dunno:  :roflmao:
> *


who gives a rats ass...im doing my interior in white with pink piping :cheesy:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:uh: I'm sure it will look good...to each his own...your fixin up your ride the way YOU like it and not what other people think is cool...at least thats what I feel you should do.. :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FLEETfrm561 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 28 2007, 12:28 PM~8888476
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm thats a NICE ASS CADDY!
where can i buy those back light chrome covers??
or are they custom made??


----------



## ucechevy1965 (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 28 2007, 09:28 AM~8888476
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: one of my favorite big bodies. A really nice lac. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93FLEETfrm561_@Sep 30 2007, 06:17 PM~8902690
> *damm thats a NICE ASS CADDY!
> where can i buy those back light chrome covers??
> or are they custom made??
> *


you can get those tailights from jagster in cali or at da vegas super show :biggrin: im also getting my seats redone :biggrin: also thx :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

FINALLY DONE
INDIVIDUALS SAN ANTONIO TX


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 1 2007, 09:38 AM~8905974
> *FINALLY DONE
> INDIVIDUALS  SAN ANTONIO TX
> 
> ...


Only one thing I would change


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

That grill is nice.


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 28 2007, 11:28 AM~8888476
> *
> 
> 
> ...



anymore pics of this one???? that is one beautiful looking big body!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Oct 1 2007, 09:10 AM~8906166
> *anymore pics of this one????  that is one beautiful looking big body!
> *


X2


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:0


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Oct 1 2007, 10:10 AM~8906166
> *anymore pics of this one????  that is one beautiful looking big body!
> *




















Not too many pictures out there of this one. The owner must be camera shy.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Does anybody have any good pics of the white one with the blue top in the background?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 1 2007, 02:58 PM~8908579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FULLTIMER RIGHT THEIR


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 1 2007, 05:15 PM~8908730
> *FULLTIMER RIGHT THEIR
> *


BWAHAHA IM FULLTIMING WHATAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 1 2007, 02:58 PM~8908579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 1 2007, 02:42 PM~8908955
> *BWAHAHA IM FULLTIMING WHATAHAHAHAHA
> *


Thought you were a little old for prom :0 Bet when she was standing up she was taller than you huh :biggrin: :wave: Car looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## ucepnut (Aug 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Sep 30 2007, 12:41 PM~8900094
> *:nono: ...guess you did'nt read the topic about what NOT to do for the 08'... :roflmao: ...white interior is out, and it would not look better than what it looks like now...I think interiors look better without to many colors...but thats just my opinion I guess
> *


thanks bro. world wouldnt go round without hatters huh


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucepnut_@Oct 1 2007, 05:59 PM~8909937
> *thanks bro. world wouldnt go round without hatters huh
> *


I think your interior is tight as hell as is all red tweed. new age shit especially in that luxury. To me, white guts and different color piping looks kinda out dated. It reminds me of when a car gets 'over thought' but hey thats just my opinion, mine only. If anybody has theirs like that, theres no hating intended. just my measly .02


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucepnut_@Oct 1 2007, 06:59 PM~8909937
> *thanks bro. world wouldnt go round without hatters huh
> *


fuck you bitch dont call me a fucking hater, i was just stating my opinion on your interior


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Alright, calm down peoples, this topic dont need all the drama! :roflmao:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 1 2007, 06:10 PM~8909996
> *I think your interior is tight as hell as is all red tweed. new age shit especially in that luxury. To me, white guts and different color piping looks kinda out dated. It reminds me of when a car gets 'over thought' but hey thats just my opinion, mine only. If anybody has theirs like that, theres no hating intended. just my measly .02
> *


agreed, well said Skim...I'm more of a fan of single colored stock looking interior...the all red tweed looks tight, nice and simple but theres no doubt it's custom...But everyone has there own opinions, there might be people that like homeboys idea of the white with pipng better then the tweed...no need for drama


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Oct 1 2007, 10:47 AM~8907320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


well ill be out showing in vegas......also the car was featured in LRM 8/04 street sweepers :biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Oct 1 2007, 10:47 AM~8907320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


well ill be out showing in vegas......also the car was featured in LRM 8/04 street sweepers :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Congratulations! :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Oct 2 2007, 01:31 AM~8912931
> *well ill be out showing in vegas......also the car was featured in LRM 8/04 street sweepers :biggrin:
> *



See you there bro... from the A to the LV... doing it once again for the 07! :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Congrats. . . . But she does look taller than you. . lol 


You know she only married you because you finished the Fleetwood. . .lol


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 1 2007, 01:58 PM~8908579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN BRO YOU GET MARRIED ????
IF YOU DID CONGRATS TO YOU & YOUR WIFE & MAY 
YOUR LOVE LAST FOREVER :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz+Oct 1 2007, 07:56 PM~8909914-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya homie i got married,and thanx for the well wishes big dawg!!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

hey Mayhem congrats on the marriage ...hope every thing goes good for you and her...and i hope she loves the caddy as much as you cause my wife hates mine :roflmao:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 2 2007, 11:04 AM~8914924
> *hey Mayhem congrats on the marriage ...hope every thing goes good for you and her...and i hope she loves the caddy as much as you cause my wife hates mine :roflmao:
> *



Do you spend more time with your Cadillac than your wife?

Maybe that's why. . . lol


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

no but sometimes i think i should :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Oct 2 2007, 10:01 AM~8915186
> *Do you spend more time with your Cadillac than your wife?
> 
> Maybe that's why. . . lol
> *


lol i can already see how thats gonna go when i get a caddy,i will spend more time with the caddy.... :biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Lmao


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

i do spend more money on the caddy though....maybe thats the problem :dunno: lmao


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

DIDNT THINK IT WOULD WORK BUT WE GOT IT, 6 5-WAY KENWOOD 6X9's


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood+Oct 2 2007, 12:04 PM~8914924-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 2 2007, 12:30 PM~8915416
> *DIDNT THINK IT WOULD WORK BUT WE GOT IT, 6 5-WAY KENWOOD 6X9's
> 
> 
> *


How about your front stage? That alot of Volume and Music comming from only the back? Have you thought about fiberglass?

all I know is that if I was your friend and asked for a ride home I would NOT sit in the back. . . .


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Oct 2 2007, 01:37 PM~8915458
> *How about your front stage? That alot of Volume and Music comming from only the back? Have you thought about fiberglass?
> 
> all I know is that if I was your friend and asked for a ride home I would NOT sit in the back. . . .
> *


knowing you youd sit in his lap :uh:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

BTW CONGRATS TO MAYHEM. 
HOW LONG DID YOU YOU HOLD HER CAPTIVE B 4 SHE SAID YES FOCKER ?


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 2 2007, 12:38 PM~8915473
> *knowing you youd sit in his lap :uh:
> *


Well you would need to get off first. . . .


----------



## WHUT IT DEW CADDY (Dec 11, 2006)

JUST PUT ON MY NEW SHOES
















:biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Oct 2 2007, 10:37 AM~8915458
> *How about your front stage? That alot of Volume and Music comming from only the back? Have you thought about fiberglass?
> 
> all I know is that if I was your friend and asked for a ride home I would NOT sit in the back. . . .
> *




WE WANTED TO KEEP IT STOCK LOOKIN SO WE MADE THE BACK DASH OUTTA 1/2 INCH MDF AND WRAPPED IT IN SUEDE. GOT 2 SETS OF 3-WAY 6 1/2S IN THE DOORS AND A 2000 WATT 4 CHANNEL AMP RUNNI IT ALL SHITS LOUD AS FUCK AND CLEAR. ITS REALLY NOT THAT BAD THE OTS ALL REVERB MUSIC WE RIDE TO SO ITS DOIN WHAT HOMEBOY WANTED AND MORE.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER+Oct 2 2007, 01:38 PM~8915476-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WRONG FOKKER YOUR MOUFF SLOBBIN THE KNOBBIN :uh:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 2 2007, 12:45 PM~8915529
> *WE WANTED TO KEEP IT STOCK LOOKIN SO WE MADE THE BACK DASH OUTTA 1/2 INCH MDF AND WRAPPED IT IN SUEDE. GOT 2 SETS OF 3-WAY 6 1/2S IN THE DOORS AND A 2000 WATT 4 CHANNEL AMP RUNNI IT ALL SHITS LOUD AS FUCK AND CLEAR. ITS REALLY NOT THAT BAD THE OTS ALL REVERB MUSIC WE RIDE TO SO ITS DOIN WHAT HOMEBOY WANTED AND MORE.
> *



Came out very stock looking. Very nice. Where did you get the suede?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Sep 25 2007, 10:37 PM~8871213
> *My fleetwood straight out of the paint booth...
> 
> I call her...Lac of Respect
> ...


NICEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

just ordered me some mirrors for my trunk :biggrin:


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

Congrats Mayhem for your wedding , I had the lac out at mine this summer.........


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 2 2007, 11:34 AM~8915924
> *NICEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> *


Thanks smiley!!! 

Coming from you, Thats letting me know im doing something right. :biggrin: Thanks Homie :thumbsup: Just trying to be like you Dogg... Just trying to be like you! :worship:  :worship: UNDERTRAKER :worship: :worship:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 2 2007, 11:44 AM~8915998
> *damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
> *


Thanks Homie!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by allbusiness+Oct 2 2007, 04:04 PM~8916737-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no prob ,its gonna be off the fuckin hook your ride


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 2 2007, 02:04 PM~8916743
> *Thanks smiley!!!
> 
> Coming from you, Thats letting me know im doing something right. :biggrin:  Thanks Homie  :thumbsup: Just trying to be like you Dogg... Just trying to be like you!  :worship:  :worship: UNDERTRAKER :worship:  :worship:
> *


THAT IS GONNA BE A SHOW STOPPER JUST DONT FOR GET TO PUT 13S


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Oct 2 2007, 01:36 AM~8913621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm feelin those patterns on th LAC-OF-RESPECT caddy...shit looks tight as fuk..cant wait to see the finished product.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Somebody buy these...people always bitchn about theirs and the condition they are in...save me from spending money I should be putting toward another item I actually need :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...2&#entry8917472


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

x2


> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 2 2007, 01:13 PM~8916828
> *THAT  IS GONNA BE  A SHOW  STOPPER  JUST  DONT FOR GET  TO  PUT 13S
> *


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 2 2007, 01:13 PM~8916828
> *THAT  IS GONNA BE  A SHOW  STOPPER  JUST  DONT FOR GET  TO  PUT 13S
> *


And You Know This Maannn!!! :yes:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

http://www.internetisseriousbusiness.com/


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

http://www.incrediblefleetwoods.com/


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 2 2007, 07:10 PM~8918440
> *http://www.incrediblefleetwoods.com/
> *


LMAO!!HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

I thought i was in hell there for a couple minutes!! WHEW!!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

you son of a bitch :roflmao:

good ol task manger end task killed that bitch quickly


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Oct 1 2007, 11:47 AM~8907320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks a lot better now with the skinny whites


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

yo lac of respect,nice paint work..


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Oct 2 2007, 11:03 PM~8920554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


all LED :0


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 3 2007, 12:05 AM~8920574
> *all LED :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Oct 2 2007, 10:03 PM~8920554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice,


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 1 2007, 01:58 PM~8908579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


congratulations MAYHEM..... going to honeymoon in vegas this weekend?


----------



## nightowl_213 (Jul 23, 2007)

the fleetwoods been sitting for 3 months already im having problems with the vats or pass key i miss cruising in the bitch!!!


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 2 2007, 08:45 PM~8916000
> *just ordered me some mirrors for my trunk :biggrin:
> *


Where did you ordered them?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99+Oct 3 2007, 12:25 AM~8920214-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx homie and no


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Oct 3 2007, 12:03 AM~8920554
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dam where do you get the led kit at?

also where do you get the koff for the 5th wheel like that?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 3 2007, 10:10 AM~8922788
> *dam where do you get the led kit at?
> 
> also where do you get the koff for the 5th wheel like that?
> *


 you can make them, theres a step by step in an old lowrider mag tech section


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 3 2007, 10:10 AM~8922788
> *dam where do you get the led kit at?
> 
> also where do you get the koff for the 5th wheel like that?
> *


well an actual kit we dont know if they make em but my boy made his own the knockoff too :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 3 2007, 08:54 AM~8922701
> *bwahahahaha
> bahahahaha
> thanx homie and no
> *


you dirty fucker! You left that shit on my build topic and it had me fucked!

Congrats, I cant believe you found a woman that will put up with you and your foot fetishes :0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Oct 3 2007, 10:17 AM~8922825
> *you can make them, theres a step by step in an old lowrider mag tech section
> *


make me one and send it with my hardlines :0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

mayhem where did you get your switch plate done? i need one


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Oct 3 2007, 11:43 AM~8922973-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


some fool on here then i got it chromed out niggy!! :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Oct 3 2007, 04:17 PM~8922825
> *you can make them, theres a step by step in an old lowrider mag tech section
> *


funny I just read that very article. Its in the november issue from 2005.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood+Oct 3 2007, 09:11 AM~8923191-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good, one of a kind original :thumbsup:

For my taste it is a little overkill but the effort and time that went into the LEDs :worship: Are they clear lenses or the original factory light housing?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 3 2007, 02:10 PM~8924537
> *Hey, where did you order the trunk mirror from? Was it here?
> 
> http://www.mdctinc.com/mi.htm
> ...


*


yep thats where i got them

ill have them friday and then i will post pics of them installed*


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 3 2007, 05:17 PM~8926636
> *yep thats where i got them
> 
> ill have them friday and then i will post pics of them installed
> *


Watch out or the "post only one picture" police might hear you :0


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Oct 3 2007, 08:17 AM~8922825
> *you can make them, theres a step by step in an old lowrider mag tech section
> *


my wifes car in the article :biggrin: done by ralph at homies hydraulics.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Oct 3 2007, 01:37 PM~8924278
> *funny I just read that very article. Its in the november issue from 2005.
> *


 good info :thumbsup: i didnt know what issue it was in and my mags are spread out threw out 4 rooms so it would of been difficult to find it.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 4 2007, 02:49 AM~8926858
> *Watch out or the "post only one picture" police might hear you  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 3 2007, 09:02 PM~8927261
> *my wifes car in the article :biggrin:  done by ralph at homies hydraulics.
> *


brag brag brag :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

whats up mr mayhem


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 4 2007, 01:00 PM~8930586
> *whats up mr mayhem
> *


NOT A WHOLE LOT HOMIE AND YOU?


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 4 2007, 12:38 PM~8930870
> *NOT A WHOLE LOT HOMIE AND YOU?
> *


nothing here bored at work


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 4 2007, 03:19 PM~8931465
> *nothing here bored at work
> *


X2


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 4 2007, 12:19 PM~8931465
> *nothing here bored at work
> *


Thought I was the only slacker on here :0


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

what grill you guys think i should get?


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Oct 4 2007, 11:13 PM~8935194
> *what grill you guys think i should get?
> *



e&g


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Got 2nd Place...been showin on the WEGO Tour in Texas tryin 2 hold it down 4 da Fleets...Got beat by a Roadmaster, he beat me cause of juice and chrome undercarriage and he only got me by 4 points, not 2 bad, especially since my shit is a daily and his gets transported 2 every show...Just tryin 2 be out there reppin, but dont worry, juice and undercarriage is da next step along with sum 13s probably since da tires 4 14s r gettin extinct.. :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Im gonna get my lac striped, any ideas?? Colors??


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 2 2007, 10:04 AM~8914924
> *hey Mayhem congrats on the marriage ...hope every thing goes good for you and her...and i hope she loves the caddy as much as you love licking feet :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

saweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetahahaha bwarf


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 4 2007, 10:06 PM~8936060
> *Got 2nd Place...been showin on the WEGO Tour in Texas tryin 2 hold it down 4 da Fleets...Got beat by a Roadmaster, he beat me cause of juice and chrome undercarriage and he only got me by 4 points, not 2 bad, especially since my shit is a daily and his gets transported 2 every show...Just tryin 2 be out there reppin, but dont worry, juice and undercarriage is da next step along with sum 13s probably since da tires 4 14s r gettin extinct.. :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: 13's can be a bitch on a daily and is not so nice with gas but feels so good :biggrin: Congrats on the win...would that be the orange roadmaster from Rollerz Only? See it in the Roadmaster thread alot. 

Nice clean 94 for sale on ebay...has the same stocks as mine :biggrin: Ok, got paid....Vegas is half a days drive....what to do :banghead:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...0154447472&rd=1


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

got my mirrors in earlier this morning

when they say it includes everything needed for the install they mean EVERYTHING



























ill post more pics after the install


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

installed and taped on to set in place....


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

install complete :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

lookin good pinky!!!


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 5 2007, 05:16 PM~8940522
> *lookin good pinky!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
The midget called you pinky!
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 5 2007, 08:22 PM~8940549
> * :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> The midget called you pinky!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THE GFAT FUCK DOWNSYNDROME GIMP STILL WRITES IN GREE BWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 5 2007, 08:22 PM~8940549
> * :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> The midget called you pinky!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THE FAT FUCK DOWNSYNDROME GIMP STILL WRITES IN GREE BWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

im not pinky....thats another guy


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 5 2007, 08:30 PM~8940568
> *im not pinky....thats another guy
> *


WELL YOUR PINKY STINKY THEN!!


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

anybody got a right side quaterpanel rocker


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 5 2007, 08:30 PM~8940568
> *im not pinky....thats another guy
> *


mirrors look nice!! :cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

thanks


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 5 2007, 07:09 PM~8940479
> *install complete :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Hey man, your lac is coming together real nice like. Those mirrors changed the feel of you car a lot homie. I didn't get a chance to really look at it at Black Sunday.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Oct 6 2007, 12:18 AM~8942066
> *Hey man, your lac is coming together real nice like.  Those mirrors changed the feel of you car a lot homie.  I didn't get a chance to really look at it at Black Sunday.
> *


thanks man.....come see it in KC next weekend at hoptoberfest :biggrin: 

i really didn't think it would be a big difference and really thought it would be a cheesy kit when i opened the box when it came this morning....once installed i was like holy hell it looks awesome lol


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 6 2007, 12:24 AM~8942074
> *thanks man.....come see it in KC next weekend at hoptoberfest :biggrin:
> 
> i really didn't think it would be a big difference and really thought it would be a cheesy kit when i opened the box when it came this morning....once installed i was like holy hell it looks awesome lol
> *



I'll be in KC fa sho. i'll holla at you there


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Oct 6 2007, 12:27 AM~8942084
> *I'll be in KC fa sho.  i'll holla at you there
> *


MOst of the people here in the Lou Probably leave out sat afternoon


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 5 2007, 06:24 PM~8940558
> *THE GFAT FUCK DOWNSYNDROME GIMP STILL WRITES IN GREE BWAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> ...



WHO IS THAT? :0


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

mirrors look good...I really like your caddy but i dont know if i will ever get used to the pink.Anyways car looks nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Oct 6 2007, 12:28 AM~8942089
> *MOst of the people here in the Lou Probably leave out sat afternoon
> *


yeah ill be leaving sat morning from here and making my way up....got to get to tha Hilton so i can try out that hot tub :roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monsterpuff_@Oct 6 2007, 01:00 AM~8942234
> *mirrors look good...I really like your caddy but i dont know if i will ever get used to the pink.Anyways car looks nice. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks and i know what you mean but the pics dont do it justice....in order to really get the feel of the car with the pink on it you need to see it in person...it looks so dam good with the sun shining on it.....the few people on here that have seen it in person will agree with me....plus the pink makes it stick out and every comment ive had in person has been good...except 1 last night...got my first negative comment in person....this guy was like dam man thats a bad ass caddy..thats what lowriders are all about...but i hate the fucking pink.......i said well thanks lol.....but thats just how it goes


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 5 2007, 08:09 PM~8940479
> *install complete :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


them mirrors lookn real good :thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:uh: nice caddy...mirrors look good.. :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

thanks everyone...next will be my upper and lower arms in chrome :cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

jeeze everyones still gone


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Thats what im sayin... got these from other topics...super show pics, clean fleets...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

got from a different topic...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

super show pics from another topic..


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Yea, still slow in here... Maybe cuz WE ARE STILL IN VEGAS! Lolz... :biggrin:


Anyone happen to snap a flick of the vert dark black caddy with ghost red patterns sitting outside? :dunno:

Stupid digicam decided to fook up right after the show and minicard reformated or sum shyt and erased everything


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:0


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Thats all I got for tonight. Will try and post pics of this one tomorrow



Want to do my research and put up pics of the nice details like the last one. :thumbsup:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

MY BOYZ SHIT.........4 SALE


----------



## El raton (Oct 8, 2003)

heres one that i have in sale


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

Finnally got my first fleetwood after too many lacs. Right now it's just a daily but we all know how that works. I was wondering if anyone can help me find the stainless pillar trim, stainless 93 triangle above mirrors, or the lowered fenderskirts.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low4life68lac_@Oct 11 2007, 08:51 PM~8981036
> *Finnally got my first fleetwood after too many lacs.  Right now it's just a daily but we all know how that works.  I was wondering if anyone can help me find the stainless pillar trim, stainless 93 triangle above mirrors, or the lowered fenderskirts.
> *


Skim sells the fender skirts

individulas1996 sells the pillar and triangle trims


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 11 2007, 05:46 PM~8980528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

is this one danny's from eminence c.c. ?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 11 2007, 07:49 PM~8982198
> *
> 
> is this one danny's from eminence c.c. ?
> *


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKA_@Oct 11 2007, 09:25 PM~8982863
> *
> *


yea thats my hommies car Danny and he doesnt ride with any club no more!!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 11 2007, 08:49 PM~8982198
> *
> 
> is this one danny's from eminence c.c. ?
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## TOXXIC (Jun 29, 2006)

extended skirts for a 96. where can I get thoes done and price range??????


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 11 2007, 09:22 PM~8981254
> *Skim sells the fender skirts
> 
> individulas1996 sells the pillar and triangle trims
> ...


 good lookin thanx for the help


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low4life68lac_@Oct 12 2007, 09:18 AM~8984214
> *good lookin thanx for the help
> *


no problem


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 12 2007, 07:31 AM~8984266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one of my favorites! :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 12 2007, 10:52 AM~8984382
> *one of my favorites!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 12 2007, 08:04 AM~8984494
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


too bad I heard the owner is a tool! :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 12 2007, 11:04 AM~8984497
> *too bad I heard the owner is a tool!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 12 2007, 08:08 AM~8984515
> *
> *



lol, didn't mean to offend! :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 12 2007, 11:09 AM~8984524
> *lol, didn't mean to offend!  :biggrin:
> *


wahahaha i dont get offended easily homie hahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 12 2007, 08:12 AM~8984547
> *wahahaha i dont get offended easily homie hahahahaha :biggrin:
> *


I know.....just f*cking with ya! :biggrin: 

Clean caddy though! I like the fact the chrome really sets off the color!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 12 2007, 11:17 AM~8984581
> *I know.....just f*cking with ya!  :biggrin:
> 
> Clean caddy though! I like the fact the chrome really sets off the color!
> *


hahahaha i know niggidly!!

thanx it does set this whore bag slut caddy off :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOXXIC_@Oct 12 2007, 07:07 AM~8984015
> *extended skirts for a 96. where can I get thoes done and price range??????
> *


I got 2 sets shipping to Miami, and 2 more sets should be done pretty soon. $375 outright, $275 exchange + shipping


----------



## PoFolkz (May 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GYNX718_@Oct 11 2007, 07:28 PM~8980887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what is he asking for it?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

just ordered my pillar trim


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

nice


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

i replaced the regular 1157 bulb with some 1157 LED bulbs....ill post pics of those later for those that might some some LEDs in the back with those clear lenses


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKA_@Oct 11 2007, 10:29 PM~8982889
> *yea thats my hommies car Danny and he doesnt ride with any club no more!!
> *


oh hes changing things up! :thumbsup: 

i always thought he was the president of the club....


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 12 2007, 03:15 PM~8987806
> *oh hes changing things up! :thumbsup:
> 
> i always thought he was the president of the club....
> *


Yea me too....the club as a whole is no longer around.  

Didnt know my boy CoastOne was doing mural work on Danny's ride until I saw these pics...wasnt even sure it was Danny's at first. Anybody have pictures of the upper a-arms, they came out hella clean :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Hey, did anybody ever end up finding a part number or place to order the clips for the vinyl trim? Damn these pictures are HUGE :angry: Thats a quarter next to the two clips...trying to show the size. :uh:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

nope but i found out why we cant order them

if you look at where those clips mount...theres some screws along there..take those screws out and that whole piece comes out........dealer told me id have to order the whole piece with new clips...i said ok lets do it....he said sorry discontinued.....


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 12 2007, 08:19 PM~8989548
> *nope but i found out why we cant order them
> 
> if you look at where those clips mount...theres some screws along there..take those screws out and that whole piece comes out........dealer told me id have to order the whole piece with new clips...i said ok lets do it....he said sorry discontinued.....
> *


 :dunno: I ORDERED THOSE CLIPS FROM THE DEALER


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Oct 13 2007, 10:27 AM~8991883
> *:dunno: I ORDERED THOSE CLIPS FROM THE DEALER
> *


well there are 2 different clips...one is still available...1 is not


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 10 2007, 05:43 PM~8971872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 14 2007, 06:50 PM~8999880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

http://i24.tinypic.com/2q07pcy.jpg


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

http://i23.tinypic.com/2pzfvxt.jpg


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 15 2007, 12:04 AM~9001191
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 14 2007, 05:37 PM~8999309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im glad you didnt post the pic of the other side of this car...... :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94 fleet_@Oct 15 2007, 05:14 PM~9008028
> *im glad you didnt post the pic of the other side of this car...... :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


i know i just wanna know what in the hell where they thinking but i still love the engine and paint job


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 11 2007, 06:04 PM~8980697
> *:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> ...



 :biggrin: Already did.... dont approve of it but not going to hide it for everybody to make their own opinion. :uh:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 15 2007, 08:44 PM~9008225
> * :biggrin:  Already did.... dont approve of it but not going to hide it for everybody to make their own opinion.  :uh:
> *



Seen it in Vegas this year... :biggrin:

Real nice ride, don't forget that its also juiced. Not my choice in wheel size but I won't hesitate to go off-roading in that motherf00ker! Lolz. :biggrin:


Like the other homie said: nice bay, interior, panties,etc. :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

WHY DOES HE HAVE DAYTON ADAPTERS ON IT IN THAT LAST PIC


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 16 2007, 01:23 AM~9011856
> *WHY DOES HE HAVE DAYTON ADAPTERS ON IT IN THAT LAST PIC
> *


Cause the other side is the good side. :twak:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 16 2007, 01:49 PM~9014104
> *Cause the other side is the good side.  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 14 2007, 06:37 PM~8999309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW THAT GUY CLEAN PAINT INTERIOR OVERKILL HE USE TO ROLL ON 14'S
TO ME LOOKS LIKE CRAP MY 2 CENTS :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

nueva pagina.

:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

POST PICTURES! :angry: :wave: :biggrin: Who cares if they are old or have been posted a long time ago....keep this one alive


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

Alright since no one is posting, here is my Sig from a local forum :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

im tryna dress up my engine in my 93(i believe its a 5.7 350) so if u guys have any possible thing for it thats chrome im looking to get it from you


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 16 2007, 08:35 PM~9018019
> *im tryna dress up my engine in my 93(i believe its a v8 4.9) so if u guys have any possible thing for it thats chrome im looking to get it from you
> *


5.7 350 homie.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 16 2007, 07:45 PM~9018077
> *5.7 350 homie.
> *


thanx alot i thought it sounded wierd but hey dats what it said on google :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 16 2007, 08:48 PM~9018092
> *thanx alot i thought it sounded wierd but hey dats what it said on google :biggrin:
> *


They put the 4.9 in front wheel drive lacs


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

I have chrome moldings for a 1/4 or 1/2 ragtop for a fleetwood if anybodies looking for some?! :0 :biggrin: Only one set!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 16 2007, 10:35 PM~9018019
> *im tryna dress up my engine in my 93(i believe its a 5.7 350) so if u guys have any possible thing for it thats chrome im looking to get it from you
> *


Correct, 5.7L Second Generation 350ci... :biggrin:

And boy are you in luck... I have a shyt load of chrome that goes under that hood. Holla at me within a week or two. I'm trying to sell all those goodies along with the my Lac, if it doesnt sell soon, I'm going to have to part it out...

Btw, if anyone is looking for a real nice dependable daily Lac that is NOT cut, LMK! :thumbsup: PM Me For Details. :cheesy:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)




----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

nice caddy... needs 14s :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

:nono: 
13"s look way better
:biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 17 2007, 12:03 PM~9021924
> *nice caddy... needs 14s :biggrin:
> *



Drive to often for that...


----------



## DROP EM INC96 (Jul 13, 2007)




----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

:0


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

I like what they've done to the front :0


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Oct 17 2007, 01:45 PM~9023230
> *I like what they've done to the front :0
> *


THANKS BRO. :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Oct 17 2007, 12:42 PM~9023214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what's up angel  :wave:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Oct 17 2007, 12:16 PM~9022044
> *Drive to often for that...
> *


hell i just drove mine on 14s 600 miles round trip and 700 round trip last month....no problems at all....and i drive mine almost everyday that it dont rain here........now ive heard 13s are a different story on a big body


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

175/70s to


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 17 2007, 12:52 AM~9019992
> *Correct, 5.7L Second Generation 350ci... :biggrin:
> 
> And boy are you in luck... I have a shyt load of chrome that goes under that hood. Holla at me within a week or two. I'm trying to sell all those goodies along with the my Lac, if it doesnt sell soon, I'm going to have to part it out...
> ...


Nah bro. He's got a '93 Fleet. Thats still a 1st Gen small block. 

2nd gen are the lt1's 94-96

His engine is a 5.7 350ci TBI.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Oct 17 2007, 05:18 PM~9023949
> *Nah bro. He's got a '93 Fleet. Thats still a 1st Gen small block.
> 
> 2nd gen are the lt1's 94-96
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

I DONT THINK IVE PUT MY LAC UP. HERES SOME PICS, ITS FAR FROM DONE..


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HittinCornerz84_@Oct 17 2007, 04:19 PM~9024790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hope you dont mind, I re-posted your engine here :thumbsup: LT1 thread here on LIL.  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=363672


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 17 2007, 07:49 PM~9025459
> *Hope you dont mind, I re-posted your engine here :thumbsup: LT1 thread here on LIL.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=363672
> *


isnt that a 350


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Oct 17 2007, 12:42 PM~9023214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !!


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

does anybody have a grille for sale for the 93. i believe the others fit as well.


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 16 2007, 11:52 PM~9019992
> *Correct, 5.7L Second Generation 350ci... :biggrin:
> 
> And boy are you in luck... I have a shyt load of chrome that goes under that hood. Holla at me within a week or two. I'm trying to sell all those goodies along with the my Lac, if it doesnt sell soon, I'm going to have to part it out...
> ...


do you have a link to the car or some pics of the stuff please :biggrin:


----------



## SMLON83S (May 14, 2007)

*SO THING A LITTLE DIFFERENT**( IN THE SOUTH WE ELBOWS IN CALI THEY DAYTON)*


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMLON83S_@Oct 17 2007, 11:04 PM~9027430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Oct 17 2007, 07:50 PM~9026467
> *does anybody have a grille for sale for the 93. i believe the others fit as well.
> *


i think i have one or two.... let me check.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

Does anyone here know how to take of the back door handles off? i'am going on a big mission trying to take them of one nut comes off.. but the other one is to hidden to to get to.. do i have to remove the window,etc?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

hit up cali stylz or 509 rider


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 17 2007, 07:49 PM~9025459
> *Hope you dont mind, I re-posted your engine here :thumbsup: LT1 thread here on LIL.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=363672
> *



Thats not an LT1...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMLON83S_@Oct 18 2007, 12:04 AM~9027430
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dam what color is that? i love that....very nice....i like the rims on that for some reason it just looks nice with the combo......


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Oct 18 2007, 01:48 AM~9028179
> *Does anyone here know how to take of the back door handles off? i'am going on a big mission trying to take them of one nut comes off.. but the other one is to hidden to to get to.. do i have to remove the window,etc?
> *


Its a bitch just got done doing mine, im a skinny fuck so I stuck my are up into the door and used an open end wrench it took for ever cause you can only turn a little at a time. Have fun :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 18 2007, 11:52 AM~9030614
> *Its a bitch just got done doing mine, im a skinny fuck so I stuck my are up into the door and used an open end wrench it took for ever cause you can only turn a little at a time. Have fun :biggrin:
> *


that makes two of us :cheesy: .. but my hand still doesn't fit.. by where did you stick your arm thru?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Oct 18 2007, 12:56 PM~9030644
> *that makes two of us :cheesy: .. but my hand still doesn't fit.. by where did you stick your arm thru?
> *


One of the holes toward the back of the door.


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 18 2007, 11:57 AM~9030651
> *One of the holes toward the back of the door.
> *


ok... i guess i will try that, even though i alrealdy did...but lets see what happens...Thanks Hommie..


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Oct 18 2007, 01:01 PM~9030682
> *ok... i guess i will try that, even though i alrealdy did...but lets see what happens...Thanks Hommie..
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 12 2007, 10:19 PM~8989548
> *nope but i found out why we cant order them
> 
> if you look at where those clips mount...theres some screws along there..take those screws out and that whole piece comes out........dealer told me id have to order the whole piece with new clips...i said ok lets do it....he said sorry discontinued.....
> *


I can get them


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 18 2007, 03:04 PM~9031217
> *
> 
> 
> ...



new project for canada ?


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Oct 17 2007, 10:50 PM~9026467
> *does anybody have a grille for sale for the 93. i believe the others fit as well.
> *


i have a stock grille outa my 94 that i will sell..


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 18 2007, 04:58 PM~9031700
> *new project for canada ?
> *


no a homie on here ,avengemydeath is sellin her


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 18 2007, 01:04 PM~9031217
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Murdered out!!!

Like that :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 18 2007, 01:04 PM~9031217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter+Oct 18 2007, 12:48 AM~9028179-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wave: You have a pm :biggrin: Nice job with the continental kits by the way :thumbsup: If I hadnt sold mine I would have hit you up already, now having to wait until I come across another.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

clean low milage 96 caddy for sale: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=368913 or trade


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 18 2007, 03:51 PM~9032168
> *:0
> :biggrin:
> Oh, and save yourself some time...and headaches
> ...


Tried that first there wasent enough tension on the nut to allow it to click back


----------



## WHUT IT DEW CADDY (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## WHUT IT DEW CADDY (Dec 11, 2006)

MY NEW Z'S


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHUT IT DEW CADDY_@Oct 18 2007, 06:00 PM~9033129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WATS UP LOOKS GOOD!!!!!!! ROLLER!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

:biggrin: damn makes me wanna get one


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHUT IT DEW CADDY_@Oct 18 2007, 05:12 PM~9033223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn them z's are clean


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHUT IT DEW CADDY_@Oct 18 2007, 05:12 PM~9033223
> *MY NEW Z'S
> *


Nice...noticed in the magazine article on your ride that you have a RAIIS intake...got any pictures of that and your engine compartment?


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Damn I want a big body!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

anybody need a stock grille?


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## WHUT IT DEW CADDY (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 18 2007, 07:05 PM~9033612
> *Nice...noticed in the magazine article on your ride that you have a RAIIS intake...got any pictures of that and your engine compartment?
> *


ILL TAKE SOME AND POST THEM TOMORROW


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Oct 18 2007, 12:48 AM~9028179
> *Does anyone here know how to take of the back door handles off? i'am going on a big mission trying to take them of one nut comes off.. but the other one is to hidden to to get to.. do i have to remove the window,etc?
> *


The Vent glass has to come out. and u should be able to get to it.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 19 2007, 09:28 AM~9037905
> *The Vent glass has to come out. and u should be able to get to it.
> *


I didnt take mine out :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

tt


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 19 2007, 10:49 AM~9038037
> *I didnt take mine out :biggrin:
> *


Me either, use a gear wrench... :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

JUST POSTIN PICS....TTT 4 DA FLEETWOODS


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

yall love them fat ass whitewalls down there huh


----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

What's the factory speaker fits for the fleetwood 95?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

I would like to see OneSexy95Fleetwood and tito_ls side by side the two cars look the exact opposite.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 20 2007, 11:19 AM~9045093
> *I would like to see OneSexy95Fleetwood and tito_ls side by side the two cars look the exact opposite.
> *


would be cool but his is more of a violet...mine is pink.....i love his combo...in fact if i ever were to repaint my ride it would be a candy purple with white on white.....but this color i got going now works good and it pops everywhere it goes so im happy with it :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

plus you aint on them fat ass whitewalls.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 20 2007, 04:31 AM~9044489
> *yall love them fat ass whitewalls down there huh
> *


 :dunno: :barf: :nono: 
SHIT IN FROM TX HOMIE AND GOD DAM I CANT STAND THEM FUCKNSHITS!!!!!!! BUT HEY IS THEY CAR RIGHT?????


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 20 2007, 01:11 PM~9045884
> *:dunno:  :barf:  :nono:
> SHIT IN FROM TX HOMIE AND GOD DAM I CANT STAND THEM FUCKNSHITS!!!!!!! BUT HEY IS THEY CAR RIGHT?????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

just put on my pillar trim and blacked out the plastic on the rockers and bumpers


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 20 2007, 04:31 AM~9044489
> *yall love them fat ass whitewalls down there huh
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Mar 29 2007, 10:44 AM~7576566
> *Complaments Of www.cusstom.com
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:uh: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: not really feelin it


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Oct 20 2007, 01:51 PM~9046099
> *:uh: :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  not really feelin it
> *


 :0 ***** HUSH :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 20 2007, 01:54 PM~9046118
> *:0 ***** HUSH :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

quality workmanship.. :thumbsup: 

wack ass style.. :thumbsdown:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 20 2007, 12:02 PM~9045207
> *plus you aint on them fat ass whitewalls.
> *


very true...i got the perfect whites :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-+Oct 20 2007, 03:51 PM~9046099-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed... uffin:


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

needs a little cleaning up. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

damn theres them fat whites again :0


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 20 2007, 10:00 PM~9048303
> *damn theres them fat whites again  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 20 2007, 11:00 PM~9048303
> *damn theres them fat whites again  :0
> *


man where do these people find those lol


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I think theres a mass production plant just pumping them out by the millions somewhere in South Texas or Northern California somewhere. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

fat whites on a bigbody :thumbsdown:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 20 2007, 09:00 PM~9048303
> *damn theres them fat whites again  :0
> *


HEY!!!


















:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 21 2007, 04:40 AM~9049755
> *I think theres a mass production plant just pumping them out by the millions somewhere in South Texas or Northern California somewhere. :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Fat whites are bad for la raza.


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Oct 21 2007, 11:43 AM~9050984
> *Fat whites are bad for la raza.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Oct 21 2007, 01:43 PM~9050984
> *Fat whites are bad for la raza.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 21 2007, 09:20 AM~9050118
> *HEY!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Those are wide but not overboard like a lot of the Texas cars. They go for the 'Al Capone Series'


----------



## SMLON83S (May 14, 2007)

*A LITTLE MORE FROM DOWN SOUTH *


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

shit man fat whites are a must down here.....i get my white walls shaved, they really come skinny whites, but we got a machine that shaves da black off....mine r like almost 2 inches, sumthin like dat....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 21 2007, 08:16 PM~9053185
> *shit man fat whites are a must down here... ..i get my white walls shaved, they really come skinny whites, but we got a machine that shaves da black off....mine r like almost 2 inches, sumthin like dat....
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 21 2007, 07:16 PM~9053185
> *shit man fat whites are a must down here.....i get my white walls shaved, they really come skinny whites, but we got a machine that shaves da black off....mine r like almost 2 inches, sumthin like dat....
> *


speak for yoself homie im from da south htown to be exact and dat shit aint da bidnizz down here :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 21 2007, 08:45 PM~9053394
> *speak for yoself homie im from da south htown to be exact and dat shit aint da bidnizz down here  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *



Aint dat fat whites on da lac in your pic?? :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 21 2007, 08:55 PM~9053489
> *Aint dat fat whites on da lac in your pic?? :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 21 2007, 09:16 PM~9053185
> *shit man fat whites are a must down here.....i get my white walls shaved, they really come skinny whites, but we got a machine that shaves da black off....mine r like almost 2 inches, sumthin like dat....
> *


I roll nuthing but fat whites on 13's, they give the rim more compliments!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 21 2007, 07:55 PM~9053489
> *Aint dat fat whites on da lac in your pic?? :0
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :buttkick: that was from draggin ass at da park homie no cream fillin here budy


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

i think skinny whiewalls makes the tire look too damn tall! 155/80/13 Remingtons all day! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Oct 21 2007, 07:58 PM~9053517
> *I roll nuthing but fat  whites on 13's, they give the rim more compliments!
> *


yo car yo money do wat u want like i said its ur ride u got the right to do whatever right??? but i just dont like da idea that everybody stereotypes down south for fat cream fillin riders ya dig?????


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMLON83S_@Oct 21 2007, 09:58 PM~9053029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 21 2007, 08:01 PM~9053558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2 waste of a grill and bumper kit for my car :angry:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 21 2007, 10:01 PM~9053550
> *yo car yo money do wat u want like i said its ur ride u got the right to do whatever right??? but i just dont like da idea that everybody stereotypes down south for fat cream fillin riders ya dig?????
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 21 2007, 08:58 PM~9053523
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :buttkick: that was from draggin ass at da park homie no cream fillin here budy
> *



so what u replace ur rear tires everytime u drag ass, or do u roll skinny whites in da front and fats in da rear??  :twak:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Oct 21 2007, 09:04 PM~9053591
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Naw man you cant hate on a clean slab like that. Thats Houston slab style. They got their own style and they build some clean classy rides down there. Its definitely not what were used to seeing but its clean and atleast its not lifted on 28's  

LOL @ Cream Fillin!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Oct 21 2007, 09:00 PM~9053542
> *i think skinny whiewalls makes the tire look too damn tall! 155/80/13 Remingtons all day! :biggrin:
> *


no way the skinny whites are perfect, BTW Billy, do they still make those factory wide whites thru remington anymore?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 21 2007, 08:04 PM~9053594
> *so what u replace ur rear tires everytime u drag ass, or do u roll skinny whites in da front and fats in da rear??   :twak:
> *


 :uh: :uh: ur correct sit there and smoke them hoes till they POP!!!!!!! then new ones buddy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 21 2007, 10:09 PM~9053640
> *no way the skinny whites are perfect, BTW Billy, do they still make those factory wide whites thru remington anymore?
> *


no they are discontinued, but i like those 155/80/13 Remy widewhites the best because the whitweall dont sit all close to the rim, i have 4 almost new sets and none are for sale, i collect em! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 21 2007, 08:07 PM~9053622
> *Naw man you cant hate on a clean slab like that. Thats Houston  slab style. They got their own style and they build some clean classy rides down there. Its definitely not what were used to seeing but its clean and atleast its not lifted on 28's
> 
> LOL @ Cream Fillin!
> *


x2 i hear u on dat homie imfrom htown where them slabs originated from but that one just dont chin up to some da real slabs out here dats y i said dat


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 21 2007, 09:13 PM~9053678
> *:uh:  :uh: ur correct sit there and smoke them hoes till they POP!!!!!!! then new ones buddy!!!!!!!!!!
> *



do da same, but b4 get new ones put on, get em shaved then put on.....well since u from houstone, ill be at magnificos, i guess ill see u there....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

dont shaving them make the sidewalls weaker? Just curious because them hoes stretched on enough as it is!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 21 2007, 08:17 PM~9053712
> *do da same, but b4 get new ones put on, get em shaved then put on.....well since u from houstone, ill be at magnificos, i guess ill see u there....
> *


maybe next year homie car gettin repainted so wont be there car wont be there but i will tho


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 21 2007, 09:19 PM~9053722
> *dont shaving them make the sidewalls weaker? Just curious because them hoes stretched on enough as it is!
> *


yeah it does, but I love da look, wouldnt ride without em...especially since my shit is violet with white accents....i roll my lac everywheres around texas, i roll around 4000-5000 miles a month, really i do, i love hittin dat highway....and i can last a while on a set...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 21 2007, 09:22 PM~9053757
> *yeah it does, but I love da look, wouldnt ride without em...especially since my shit is violet with white accents....i roll my lac everywheres around texas, i roll around 4000-5000 miles a month, really i do, i love hittin dat highway....and i can last a while on a set...
> *


 :0 :0 damn how many miles u put on that car already! If you extend your A arms you can kiss that goodbye. You will be changing them every week.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 21 2007, 09:22 PM~9053747
> *maybe next year homie car gettin repainted so wont be there car wont be there but i will tho
> *



oh no shit, i was there last year also, but man i had 25 other cars in my class, and it sucks cause i just dont go against low lows, i gotta go against everything swangas big rims, dont matter, and 25 is a pretty good amount of cars in a specific class ya know...but ill be there 4 sure this year, then doin sum changes 4 da next year, been on da WEGO tour goin around, pretty good tour goin on....


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 21 2007, 09:24 PM~9053768
> *:0  :0  damn how many miles u put on that car already! If you extend your A arms you can kiss that goodbye. You  will be changing them every week.
> *



shit man i put bout 70000 in bout a year and a half....next year im doin da chrome undercarriage , i know im gonna go thru sum sets, and what sucks is that im rollin 14s and the 175/75s r getting discontinued...i wanna go 13s, but i roll a lot...after i do all that, im redoin da motor....gotta make it fresh again, but da LT1s r really good motors...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

shit yeah I got 150k on mine and it runs like a champ, most of the miles on the clock were put on from the little ass rims though


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 21 2007, 09:32 PM~9053833
> *shit yeah I got 150k on mine and it runs like a champ, most of the miles on the clock  were put on from the little ass rims though
> *


yeah, mine also, im at damn near 200k on mine....when i got it it was at like 120k


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 21 2007, 08:27 PM~9053793
> *oh no shit, i was there  last year also, but man i had 25 other cars in my class, and it sucks cause i just dont go against low lows, i gotta go against everything swangas big rims, dont matter, and 25 is a pretty good amount of cars in a specific class ya know...but ill be there 4 sure this year, then doin sum changes 4 da next year, been on da WEGO tour goin around, pretty good tour goin on....
> *


yea i know all bout that people round here really dont get too excited bout that show cuz of all da slabs and shit but hey its a big carshow(lotaaaaaaaaaaaaaa females)andreally da hop is the only thing we really go pay attention to, shit theres like a clean fleetwood slab out here in htown like every corner they love them cars here man so yea good luck out here fam.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 21 2007, 08:33 PM~9053840
> *yeah, mine also, im at damn near 200k on mine....when i got it it was at like 120k
> *


dam one of mines got like 113 and the other gots 150 n i thought i was over n beyond lol


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 21 2007, 10:19 PM~9053722
> *dont shaving them make the sidewalls weaker? Just curious because them hoes stretched on enough as it is!
> *


thats also why i like the remingtons, mine are the ones where the whitwall isnt shaved, it sticks out past the tire!  :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 21 2007, 09:50 PM~9053982
> *dam one of mines got like 113 and the other gots 150 n i thought i was over n beyond lol
> *


SOME FOOL WHILE BACK SAID HE GOT 275K ON HIS SHIT, I WAS LIKE DAMN WHERE THE FUCK YOU WORK AT THE MOON?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 21 2007, 08:52 PM~9053997
> *SOME FOOL WHILE BACK SAID HE GOT 275K ON HIS SHIT, I WAS LIKE DAMN WHERE THE FUCK YOU WORK AT THE MOON?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: gotdam!!!!!!!! motherfucker must have one them long life honda engines in there


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 21 2007, 10:52 PM~9053997
> *SOME FOOL WHILE BACK SAID HE GOT 275K ON HIS SHIT, I WAS LIKE DAMN WHERE THE FUCK YOU WORK AT THE MOON?
> *


hahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMLON83S_@Oct 21 2007, 07:58 PM~9053029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is clean bro..not my style..but real clean.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 21 2007, 09:49 PM~9053965
> *yea i know all bout that people round here really dont get too excited bout that show cuz of all da slabs and shit but hey its a big carshow(lotaaaaaaaaaaaaaa females)andreally da hop is the only thing we really go pay attention to, shit theres like a clean fleetwood slab out here in htown like every corner they love them cars here man so yea good luck out here fam.
> *



appreciate it homie...yeah i found out bout the class last year, hell i finished my interior at 12 midnight that friday b4 the show, went home, got dressed and took off 2 houston 2 be in lineup that saturday mornin, setup, and come show day, nothin but fuckin fleetwoods...all kinds, and didnt get shit, i was like damn give me a break..lol....yeah there is a lot of fuckin females out there....its also the tour championship on the WEGO tour and im in second in the mild class and 9th on da tour, so gotta make sure im there....but shit man, i guess ill see ya there, ill be da one in an all white dickies shirt and shorts with Latin Style embroidered on my back.....


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 21 2007, 09:50 PM~9053982
> *dam one of mines got like 113 and the other gots 150 n i thought i was over n beyond lol
> *



LOL....man im tellin ya, i need 2 sit my ass at home...lol...and i need 2 get a daily, this is my daily, sold all the other rides i had, and just aint been really lookin hard, thinkin bout buildin another fleet 4 a daily, just aint found a good one....


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 21 2007, 11:32 PM~9053833
> *shit yeah I got 150k on mine and it runs like a champ, most of the miles on the clock  were put on from the little ass rims though
> *



Same here homie... I got 175k on my dash and the mofo runs great... one of the best running cars I own and I got 07s in the driveway Lolz! :biggrin:

Mileage due to riding on 13s but it don't mean shyt when it comes to re-selling... :angry:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

HEY I DONT KNOW IF THIS HAPPEN TO ANY OF U I HAVE 94 FLEETWOOD DAT WONT START THE LIGHTS TRUN ON DA RADIO WORKS DA BATTERY STILL SEEMS GOOD BUT WEN I GO TRUN DA IGNTION DA CAR WONT TRUN ON I DONT KNOW IF ITS THE FATORY ALARM SYTEM OR DA CHIP IN DA KEY OR MAYBE JUST THE STARTER WENT BAD IF ANYBODY HAS AN IDEA LET ME KNOW :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 21 2007, 11:01 PM~9053558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHA


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

How abou these white walls? lol


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Now that is pimp :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Oct 22 2007, 11:41 AM~9056204
> *How abou these white walls? lol
> 
> 
> ...


were i only see hubcaps :uh:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Oct 22 2007, 10:41 AM~9055818
> *HEY I DONT KNOW IF THIS HAPPEN TO ANY OF U I HAVE 94 FLEETWOOD DAT WONT START THE LIGHTS TRUN ON DA RADIO WORKS DA BATTERY STILL SEEMS GOOD BUT WEN I GO TRUN DA IGNTION DA CAR WONT TRUN ON I DONT KNOW IF ITS THE FATORY ALARM SYTEM OR DA CHIP IN DA KEY OR MAYBE JUST THE STARTER WENT BAD IF ANYBODY HAS AN IDEA LET ME KNOW :uh:
> *



You Might Wanna Try SPELLCHECK! 
WTF You Talkin Bout? :dunno:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

A little something I am working on in my spair time. Check it out.

Steve Meade Designs Forum


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Oct 22 2007, 01:24 PM~9056946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtffffffffffffff


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Couldn't find this:









So I improvised the only way I know.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Oct 22 2007, 01:49 PM~9057107
> *Couldn't find this:
> 
> 
> ...


oh thought you were getting ready to grind yo chest afro off??


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Oct 22 2007, 08:41 AM~9055818
> *HEY I DONT KNOW IF THIS HAPPEN TO ANY OF U I HAVE 94 FLEETWOOD DAT WONT START THE LIGHTS TRUN ON DA RADIO WORKS DA BATTERY STILL SEEMS GOOD BUT WEN I GO TRUN DA IGNTION DA CAR WONT TRUN ON I DONT KNOW IF ITS THE FATORY ALARM SYTEM OR DA CHIP IN DA KEY OR MAYBE JUST THE STARTER WENT BAD IF ANYBODY HAS AN IDEA LET ME KNOW :uh:
> *


does it not even turn over?


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Oct 21 2007, 04:40 AM~9049755-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does look clean, only thing that would make it better is a change of rim  

Hey WatItDo... did you take any engine picks yet?


Just some pictures to keep the topic going


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMLON83S_@Oct 21 2007, 07:58 PM~9053029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This shit is clean as fyck...just not feelin the whole foe foes poking out thing...some 72 spoke d's would go harder.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Oct 22 2007, 08:41 AM~9055818
> *HEY I DONT KNOW IF THIS HAPPEN TO ANY OF U I HAVE 94 FLEETWOOD DAT WONT START THE LIGHTS TRUN ON DA RADIO WORKS DA BATTERY STILL SEEMS GOOD BUT WEN I GO TRUN DA IGNTION DA CAR WONT TRUN ON I DONT KNOW IF ITS THE FATORY ALARM SYTEM OR DA CHIP IN DA KEY OR MAYBE JUST THE STARTER WENT BAD IF ANYBODY HAS AN IDEA LET ME KNOW :uh:
> *



I wanna say i had sumwhat of the same problem, and it ended up bein my ignition..the wires busted from where the ignition reads da key and it wouldnt let it do nothin at all, so u might wanna try dat....i had sumbody look at it and they put it on one of those diagnostics and it was the ignition....


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Cant get too much better, clean and hittin high :0


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:uh: bad ass pics homie..


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

just postin pics...


















notice da HOGG...
































































why is da caddy symbol in da background and it also has an impala back there also....


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Oct 22 2007, 01:58 PM~9058406
> *:uh: .....................................  bad ass pics homie..
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 22 2007, 01:25 PM~9057320
> *oh thought you were getting ready to grind yo chest afro off??
> *


Thats what a real man looks like with hair.









And you look like this all shaved down. . . .


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

This Fleetwood is named "Chiflada" its from Houston....Clean ride, lots of mods....


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

nice pics :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

I got that tatt up there beat


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life68lac_@Oct 22 2007, 06:38 PM~9060170
> *I got that tatt up there beat
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: 

okay, u got me...lol


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Few more of Chiflada....It belongs 2 Dena, she is i wanna say the president of houston Rollerz Only, she won 1st in Full Custom in Houston LRM...much props 2 her...


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Oct 22 2007, 06:50 PM~9059184
> *Thats what a real man looks like with hair.
> 
> 
> ...


ya so !!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Just a few pics of the Lac :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Holy shit man that caddy is going to be sick, is that an ls1 or ls2?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Its a BUILT LS1. It has a few goodies in it... :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 22 2007, 11:19 PM~9062632
> *Its a BUILT LS1. It has a few goodies in it...  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

That frame came out PERFECT ! ! ! Good job on going all the way and doing it right with the FULL frame wrap. Keep us in the loop with the pictures of the frame meeting up with the body. I love those kinds of pictures. Good luck.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Also nice to see the hardlines on there. Realy sets nice on the frame.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Damn that lac is looking good!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 22 2007, 11:19 PM~9062632
> *Its a BUILT LS1. It has a few goodies in it...  :biggrin:
> *


Nasty cam? :0


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 23 2007, 01:15 AM~9062589
> *Just a few pics of the Lac  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



wow! car is coming along very nice!


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 22 2007, 11:26 AM~9057326
> *does it not even turn over?
> *


yea the key goes all the way n it truns u see the digital dash go on u just dont hear nuttin it wont start i even hit the starter ,i also try to charge the battery n nuttin, iam guessin it has to do sumthang wit that fatory alarm system wit the chip in the key its werid   :dunno:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

that was my next question if it still turned over if your battery was dead or not. hmmm odd.


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 22 2007, 01:46 PM~9058331
> *I wanna say i had sumwhat of the same problem, and it ended up bein my ignition..the wires busted from where the ignition reads da key and it wouldnt let it do nothin at all, so u might wanna try dat....i had sumbody look at it and they put it on one of those diagnostics and it was the ignition....
> *


DAMMM N HOW MUCH WAS THAT TO REPAIR??? CAN U DO IT YOUR SELF ??? WELL THANKS ALOT HOMIE  :thumbsup:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 23 2007, 07:29 AM~9063949
> *that was my next question if it still turned over  if your battery was dead or not. hmmm odd.
> *


yea i think thats were it start it i bought one of those rebuilt battery's n few days later i took the caddy for a drive n wen i stop sumwere n went to trun it back on it wouldnt i thought it was the battery again :dunno:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 22 2007, 07:35 PM~9061152
> *Few more of Chiflada....It belongs 2 Dena, she is i wanna say the president of houston Rollerz Only, she won 1st in Full Custom in Houston LRM...much props 2 her...
> 
> 
> ...





FAR FROM FULL CUSTOM, DIDNT UNDER STAND THAT AT ALL.


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 22 2007, 10:15 PM~9062589
> *Just a few pics of the Lac  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


real nice ride


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 23 2007, 01:17 AM~9062604
> *Holy shit man that caddy is going to be sick, is that an ls1 or ls2?
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Oct 23 2007, 07:28 AM~9063941
> *yea the key goes all the way n it truns u see the digital dash go on u just dont hear nuttin it wont start i even hit the starter ,i also try to charge the battery n nuttin, iam guessin it has to do sumthang wit that fatory alarm system wit the chip in the key its werid      :dunno:
> *


look homie isthe pass fault key light comin on on ur dash??if not get a voltmeter measure da resistance on da chip on ur key theres like 9 different resistances might have a dead key dats da cheaper thing to do if not then ur key cylinder has some wires da size of pubes that always rip off like homie up there said thats a lil more expensive my key went dead on me so i just replace da key and been good since


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 22 2007, 10:15 PM~9062589
> *Just a few pics of the Lac  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 real talk u fixin to kill da game wit dat one homie!!!!!!! Make me not even wana go look at mine!!


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate+Oct 23 2007, 05:35 AM~9063707-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel the same way now  When I saw the engine shots I just about wet myself :0 Beautiful engine


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

Anyone know whats the correct cover to buy for these fleetwoods.. cause i bought one recently, and it would fit to tight...


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect+Oct 23 2007, 12:15 AM~9062589-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

dam that blue caddy is coming out clean


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Damn guys THANKS!!! Makes me feel like I'm doing something right. :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 23 2007, 02:08 PM~9066499
> *Damn guys THANKS!!! Makes me feel like I'm doing something right.  :biggrin:
> *


From the looks of things...you are :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

question about my ABS and Traction control....for the longest time my traction control was staying off....but i got the oil changed and every since then the TC and ABS light comes on at the same time....dont come on when you first start the car...only after it really warms up...both lights come on at the same time and both go off at the same time......and when there on the car seems to run alot hotter than normal....what might be causing this ?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

HAHA I FINALY GOT MY 5TH WHEEL ,MINUS THE KO AND SHIIIIIT WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 23 2007, 01:49 PM~9066902
> *HAHA I FINALY GOT MY 5TH WHEEL ,MINUS THE KO AND SHIIIIIT WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> 
> 
> ...


about time!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 23 2007, 05:55 PM~9067470
> *about time!
> *


NO SHIIIT ,BUT HE SEEMS TO HAVE FORGOTEN THE KO AND ADAPTER??


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 23 2007, 01:08 PM~9066499
> *Damn guys THANKS!!! Makes me feel like I'm doing something right.  :biggrin:
> *


what are those spindles to? truck spindles reinforced with square tubing?


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

around how much did that engine run you if you dont mind me asking? thats just clean  :thumbsup: 









[/quote]


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> around how much did that engine run you if you dont mind me asking? thats just clean  :thumbsup:


[/quote]

Got right at $15,000 in it after all the work was done on it and I chromed it out. The block, heads, and trans are powder coated. Everything else chromed out with alittle internial work. :nono: Dont ask thats my little secreat. :tongue:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Does anybody have anymore pics of the green fleetwood in the new Japan LRM? It was at the Kokura Car Show in Japan.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 22 2007, 10:15 PM~9062589
> *Just a few pics of the Lac  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Sep 25 2007, 05:51 PM~8868643-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I know somebody has some extra pics of this one. Come on Skim, where ya hiding the pics at :biggrin: *


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy+Sep 25 2007, 11:43 PM~8871235-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I told you homie total opposite :biggrin: Car is sick homeboy!


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

Got right at $15,000 in it after all the work was done on it and I chromed it out. The block, heads, and trans are powder coated. Everything else chromed out with alittle internial work. :nono: Dont ask thats my little secreat. :tongue:
[/quote]

is that rear end a secret also???? :0 :scrutinize:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Rollers only Miami.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

is that rear end a secret also???? :0 :scrutinize:
[/quote]

Ford 9 inch.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Look what I've bought for my Caddy...


----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)

> Just a few pics of the Lac :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Oct 24 2007, 04:54 AM~9071152
> *Look what I've bought for my Caddy...
> 
> 
> ...


were the fuck did u get that???


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 24 2007, 04:24 PM~9071827
> *were the fuck did u get that???
> *


Pomona Swapmeet


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Oct 24 2007, 10:31 AM~9071859
> *Pomona Swapmeet
> *


well why didnt you pick me up one


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Sold out. Paid $70 for it. :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Oct 24 2007, 11:45 AM~9072214
> *Sold out. Paid $70 for it.  :biggrin:
> *


hook me up next time homie :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Oct 24 2007, 03:54 AM~9071152
> *Look what I've bought for my Caddy...
> 
> 
> ...


where did you get those? do you got a link..ive wanted some of those for mine for a while now


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

look u-p


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

jagster makes those aaron i told you that a billion times
order me a set too


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

question about my ABS and Traction control....for the longest time my traction control was staying off....but i got the oil changed and every since then the TC and ABS light comes on at the same time....dont come on when you first start the car...only after it really warms up...both lights come on at the same time and both go off at the same time......and when there on the car seems to run alot hotter than normal....what might be causing this ?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Oct 24 2007, 11:31 AM~9072429
> *jagster makes those aaron i told you that a billion times
> order me a set too
> *


i know you told me that but i dont know who or what jagster is or where to find him or it lol.......


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike+Oct 24 2007, 12:31 PM~9072429-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 24 2007, 10:45 AM~9072538
> *i know you told me that but i dont know who or what jagster is or where to find him or it lol.......
> *



heres the number to joel at jagsters. 
1213 703-3229


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Oct 24 2007, 01:28 PM~9072891
> *heres the number to joel at jagsters.
> 1213 703-3229
> *


no web site??


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 23 2007, 02:48 PM~9066894
> *question about my ABS and Traction control....for the longest time my traction control was staying off....but i got the oil changed and every since then the TC and ABS light comes on at the same time....dont come on when you first start the car...only after it really warms up...both lights come on at the same time and both go off at the same time......and when there on the car seems to run alot hotter than normal....what might be causing this ?
> *



i have the same problem. does anyone know anything.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 24 2007, 10:50 AM~9073044
> *no web site??
> *


Jagster does not have a website, have searched and searched....we go through them to get our plaques



Takes some time to get some items from them but well worth it.  They always have a booth at Lowrider shows.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 24 2007, 02:16 PM~9073277
> *Jagster does not have a website, have searched and searched....we go through them to get our plaques
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 24 2007, 06:03 PM~9072308
> *where did you get those? do you got a link..ive wanted some of those for mine for a while now
> *


Pomona Swapmeet


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Oct 24 2007, 01:28 PM~9072891
> *heres the number to joel at jagsters.
> 1213 703-3229
> *


Damn! Its about time... I've been searching for his damn business card all day!!! :angry: 

EL OH EL!!! :biggrin:

Great quality top notch stuff from Joel. :thumbsup:


----------



## maldito65 (Nov 11, 2006)

HIGHCLASS SA


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## WHUT IT DEW CADDY (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Oct 24 2007, 11:52 AM~9073070
> *i have the same problem. does anyone know anything.
> *


me too..


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> HIGHCLASS SA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WHUT IT DEW CADDY_@Oct 24 2007, 07:31 PM~9076963
> *me too..
> *


man that shits as easy as gettin it hooked up to scanner man and itll tell u wat da bidnizz is


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 24 2007, 10:44 AM~9072526
> *question about my ABS and Traction control....for the longest time my traction control was staying off....but i got the oil changed and every since then the TC and ABS light comes on at the same time....dont come on when you first start the car...only after it really warms up...both lights come on at the same time and both go off at the same time......and when there on the car seems to run alot hotter than normal....what might be causing this ?
> *


Sensor is probobly fucked up, just unhook all that shit I pulled my abs sensors off, disabled my traction control, and got rid of my airbags, then pulled all the bulbs out the dash, there fixed.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 23 2007, 04:59 PM~9067769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:nono:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

KILLED IT :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: 



> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 24 2007, 08:59 PM~9078182
> *:nono:
> *


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 23 2007, 09:16 AM~9064194
> *FAR FROM FULL CUSTOM, DIDNT UNDER STAND THAT AT ALL.
> *



She has a few mods that bump her up, like full paint, full interior, shaved door handles, frenched dual antennas, molded hood and trunk, suicide trunk, so all of those bump her up in LRM....on the WEGO tour thats goin around texas, i showed with her in Mild custom and Semi custom, so i guess it depends on the show....


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Oct 23 2007, 08:31 AM~9063957
> *DAMMM N HOW MUCH WAS THAT TO REPAIR??? CAN U DO IT YOUR SELF ??? WELL THANKS ALOT HOMIE   :thumbsup:
> *


shit man it cost me a couple hundred, no more than 300...and if i had wanted an extra key it was like 60 bucks 4 an extra one....u might try da key first, dont know, u might have sum1 look at it first though...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

ttmft


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 24 2007, 10:45 PM~9077627
> *Sensor is probobly fucked up, just unhook all that shit I pulled my abs sensors off, disabled my traction control, and got rid of my airbags, then pulled all the bulbs out the dash, there fixed.
> *


where and how do i disable my traction control? there are no bags on mine either....already pulled..where are the abs sensors?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

OK, THIS IS THE DEAL. I WAS HIT IN THE BACK PASS. QUARTER PANEL BY A FOOL WITH NO LIC. AND NO INSURANCE. FOOL SAID HE WOULD PAY FOR THE REPAIR, BUT I WANTED TO GO THRU MY INSURANCE AND USE THE MONEY HE'S GIVING ME TO REPAINT THE REST OF THE CAR! BUT INSURANCE MY MARK IT AS SALVAGED CUZ THE PRICE TO FIX IT IS UP THERE. FUCK ANY SUGGESTIONS?


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emhomie13_@Oct 25 2007, 01:23 PM~9082485
> *OK, THIS IS THE DEAL.  I WAS HIT IN THE BACK PASS. QUARTER PANEL BY A FOOL WITH NO LIC. AND NO INSURANCE.  FOOL SAID HE WOULD PAY FOR THE REPAIR, BUT I WANTED TO GO THRU MY INSURANCE AND USE THE MONEY HE'S GIVING ME TO REPAINT THE REST OF THE CAR!  BUT INSURANCE MY MARK IT AS SALVAGED CUZ THE PRICE TO FIX IT IS UP THERE.  FUCK ANY SUGGESTIONS?
> *


Do your homework! They will try to claim it as a total loss if it is within a thousand of Blue book value. Had to deal with the same thing before. RESEARCH...look for market, resale, bluebook value of the vehicle...try to find the MID RANGE price. This way when they try to say "Oh $$$ is too much, the vehicle is going to be a total loss because WE estimate the value to be $$" you can counter that with what you have and shut them down. Worked for me.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 25 2007, 09:40 AM~9080040
> *where and how do i disable my traction control? there are no bags on mine either....already pulled..where are the abs sensors?
> *


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Hey you guys, does anybody know if the rear end from a 1992 fleetwood (5.7, LT1) is the same as the 1995-1995 rear end, gears and all...I know it does not have ABS or Traction control but are there any other differences? Thanks for the help.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 25 2007, 05:09 PM~9083806
> *
> *


Pulled fuses and pulled abs sensors out of the spindel, I am also going to remove the whole abs unit on mine no reason to have that huge ugly thing under the hood.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 25 2007, 02:00 PM~9082749
> *Do your homework! They will try to claim it as a total loss if it is within a thousand of Blue book value. Had to deal with the same thing before. RESEARCH...look for market, resale, bluebook value of the vehicle...try to find the MID RANGE price. This way when they try to say "Oh $$$ is too much, the vehicle is going to be a total loss because WE estimate the value to be $$" you can counter that with what you have and shut them down. Worked for me.
> *


OK! I LOOKED IT UP AND THE KELLEY BLUE BOOK IS AT $4575 AND ALL THE ESTIMATES I HAVE GOTTEN ARE ABOUT $3760. DEPENDING ON THE INSURANCE IF IT'S OVER 60% OF WHAT THE CAR IS WORTH THEY DEEM IT SALVAGED


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 25 2007, 08:10 PM~9084574
> *Pulled fuses and pulled abs sensors out of the spindel, I am also going to remove the whole abs unit on mine no reason to have that huge ugly thing under the hood.
> *


i didnt see any fuses listed for TC..didnt look for the ABS...any idea where the TC fuse is? 

also what fuse controls the auto headlights? you know when you turn the key on the lights come on automatically...they quit working all the sudden


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emhomie13_@Oct 26 2007, 09:19 AM~9088575
> *OK! I LOOKED IT UP AND THE KELLEY BLUE BOOK IS AT $4575 AND ALL THE ESTIMATES I HAVE GOTTEN ARE ABOUT $3760.  DEPENDING ON THE INSURANCE IF IT'S OVER 60% OF WHAT THE CAR IS WORTH THEY DEEM IT SALVAGED
> *


Ask around...somebody you know has to have a connection at a body shot, should be able to cut cost a little. May save the ride. If not then it is damaged pretty bad and may not be worth repairing.


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 24 2007, 11:50 AM~9073044
> *no web site??
> *


sorry homie no website. I found homie thru a homie that bought some stuff off them.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Oct 26 2007, 01:23 PM~9089762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

made me a test panell, if i can do this i will add nice curved arches at the ends......anyway, this was just a test panell:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Oct 27 2007, 02:48 PM~9096123
> *made me a test panell, if i can do this i will add nice curved arches at the ends......anyway, this was just a test panell:
> 
> 
> ...


nice i like, whats up homie


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Oct 27 2007, 02:48 PM~9096123
> *made me a test panell, if i can do this i will add nice curved arches at the ends......anyway, this was just a test panell:
> 
> 
> ...



looks real clean homie


----------



## CADALLAC PIMPIN' (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

:yes:








:nosad:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 28 2007, 01:44 PM~9100535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 Dats wat im talkin about :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Oct 28 2007, 05:26 PM~9101519
> *:0  :0 Dats wat im talkin about  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yea...that shit is tight


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Oct 28 2007, 07:37 PM~9101575-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

Trunk looks dope....... Who did your backing plates?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Like that grill. Looking good!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Oct 29 2007, 01:25 AM~9103877
> *Trunk looks dope.......  Who did your backing plates?
> *


EAZY


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 28 2007, 11:03 PM~9104072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Knew it looked different...couldnt tell how though. Stock grill with the "teeth" of a doghouse. :wow: Elite...doubt that came off a shelf or catalog :0


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

wassup just added this to da ride


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Oct 29 2007, 04:33 PM~9108893
> *wassup just added this to da ride
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)




----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)




----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)




----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)




----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)




----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)




----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)




----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)




----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: magilla_gorilla, richie562, INDIVIDUALS1996LA, CaddySeville, Boulevard305, Cadillac Heaven

:wave:


----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)




----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)

Better late than never I s'ppose :biggrin:


----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by magilla_gorilla_@Oct 29 2007, 09:11 PM~9110663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

*I THINK I FOUND THE WORLDS BIGGEST WHITEWALLS ON A BIG BODY, WHERE DO I COLLECT MY PRIZE MONEY* :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 










WE DID HAVE A CONTEST FOR THIS RIGHT :dunno:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 30 2007, 08:23 AM~9112864
> *
> *


BAH


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 30 2007, 02:11 AM~9112074
> *I THINK I FOUND THE WORLDS BIGGEST WHITEWALLS ON A BIG BODY, WHERE DO I COLLECT MY PRIZE MONEY :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...



Your prize has been TAKEN SKIM. . .


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 30 2007, 12:18 PM~9113591
> *BAH
> *


WAH!


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

My caddy is getting new upgrades :nicoderm: New suprises for the show season


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Oct 30 2007, 11:06 AM~9113927
> *Your prize has been TAKEN SKIM. . .
> 
> 
> ...


AW DAMN.


----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)

:0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Oct 30 2007, 10:06 AM~9113927
> *Your prize has been TAKEN SKIM. . .
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Oct 30 2007, 03:59 PM~9116394
> *My caddy is getting new upgrades  :nicoderm: New suprises for the show season
> 
> 
> ...



:0 hno: 


Hmmmmm...... I wonder where your getting those done at?


----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by magilla_gorilla_@Oct 30 2007, 06:13 PM~9117530
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i seen your caddy homie, its going to be bad ass


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Oct 30 2007, 07:28 PM~9118181
> *i seen your caddy homie, its going to be bad ass
> *


Thanks homie, I should be back down there in a few weeks. Stop by the shop & have a Corona on me. :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

I was at a show this past weekend, placed first....pics of sum of the fleets out there


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

A lil ass shot from the show.... :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

EASTSIDE C.C.


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by magilla_gorilla_@Oct 31 2007, 08:55 AM~9121938
> *Thanks homie, I should be back down there in a few weeks. Stop by the shop & have a Corona on me.  :biggrin:
> *


sounds good , youre the guest let me know & i'll buy


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 31 2007, 11:30 AM~9123311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gangsta!


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Oct 31 2007, 04:17 PM~9124192
> *Gangsta!
> *


X2


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Oct 31 2007, 12:56 PM~9124061
> *sounds good , youre the guest let me know & i'll buy
> *


In that case bring alot of beer. :biggrin: u know me.


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Oct 31 2007, 12:49 PM~9123999
> *EASTSIDE C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


Love this ride.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 31 2007, 11:43 PM~9125317
> *Love this ride.
> *


me too. that paintjob really grows on ya.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

well heres what ive been working on since Saturday morning....for those that bitch about pics if you cant tell a difference here then i suggest you pm me and ill get you the number to the closest eye doctor in your area :cheesy:

Im not done cleaning it up yet got a few more adjustments to make to
































.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 31 2007, 04:31 PM~9125623
> *well heres what ive been working on since Saturday morning....for those that bitch about pics if you cant tell a difference here then i suggest you pm me and ill get you the number to the closest eye doctor in your area :cheesy:
> 
> Im not done cleaning it up yet got a few more adjustments to make to
> *


Where the fuk you find PINK TEFLON? :0  :nicoderm: Thats cool, always changing it up :thumbsup:


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 31 2007, 07:31 PM~9125623
> *well heres what ive been working on since Saturday morning....for those that bitch about pics if you cant tell a difference here then i suggest you pm me and ill get you the number to the closest eye doctor in your area :cheesy:
> 
> Im not done cleaning it up yet got a few more adjustments to make to
> ...


lookn good


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 31 2007, 07:18 PM~9125900
> *Where the fuk you find PINK TEFLON?  :0    :nicoderm: Thats cool, always changing it up :thumbsup:
> *


lol found it at lowes...thought it would make a nice touch :roflmao:
its thicker so you use less and it seems to be working pretty good..they have blue to


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 31 2007, 05:18 PM~9125900
> *Where the fuk you find PINK TEFLON?  :0    :nicoderm: Thats cool, always changing it up :thumbsup:
> *


u took da words right out of my mouth homie lol pinky u seem to surprise me erytime homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

lines look good aaron, good to see its back together and your name isnt on my caller ID anymore HAHAHahahha


















but pink teflon........... when you goin to draw the line man?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 31 2007, 11:17 PM~9126945
> *lol found it at lowes...thought it would make a nice touch :roflmao:
> its thicker so you use less and it seems to be working pretty good..they have blue to
> *


 :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Nov 1 2007, 07:48 AM~9129051
> *lines look good aaron, good to see its back together and your name isnt on my caller ID anymore  HAHAHahahha
> but pink teflon........... when you goin to draw the line man?
> *


lol dont you start..you started the pink you ass... :roflmao:

um the only other pink ill add to the car is when you add more stripes and when and IF i ever do the interior there will be some pink inserts here and there.....nothing major though.... :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 1 2007, 07:38 AM~9129381
> *:0
> *


Bastard got me with your damn link again :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Nov 1 2007, 03:24 PM~9131388
> *Bastard got me with your damn link again  :angry:
> *


WTF U TALKIN BOUT? :uh:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 1 2007, 12:50 PM~9131609
> *WTF U TALKIN BOUT? :uh:
> *


OFFICIAL ZENITH DISTRIBUTOR EASTERN CANADA~450 686 2202

I clicked that damn thing!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Nov 1 2007, 05:16 PM~9132466
> *OFFICIAL ZENITH DISTRIBUTOR EASTERN CANADA~450 686 2202
> 
> I clicked that damn thing!
> *


OH WHAT WAS IT ,I CANT REMEMBER??OHH NEVERMIND I JUST SAW THE WEB SITE OF IT ON THE LEFT HAND CORNER OF MY COMPAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 31 2007, 11:26 AM~9123278
> *A lil ass shot from the show.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !! :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 31 2007, 12:26 PM~9123278
> *A lil ass shot from the show.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ....yes it was, da top section was also good, it was all good 2 go... :thumbsup: ....this weekend though, will be a lot more....Who is goin 2 Los Magnificos car show??? they already have 240 pre registered cars....gonna be a good show....c yall there... :wave:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Nov 2 2007, 10:49 PM~9140891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats what im talmabout


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Nov 2 2007, 05:49 PM~9140891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0  :0 :0 :0


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Nov 2 2007, 02:49 PM~9140891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats right dont forget about boy


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 2 2007, 08:40 PM~9143143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love the way the patterns go into the dash...


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 2 2007, 08:41 PM~9143148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN i would roll da shit out dis muthafucka


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 1970 (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## 1970 (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## 1970 (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## BIGMAZ (Jul 16, 2006)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 31 2007, 01:26 PM~9123278
> *A lil ass shot from the show.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




AINT NOTHIN LITTLE ABOUT THAT ASS............


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 93FLEETfrm561 (Aug 3, 2006)

im 16, my first daily....


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93FLEETfrm561_@Nov 5 2007, 07:54 PM~9161653
> *im 16, my first daily....
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Nov 5 2007, 11:31 PM~9164073
> *very nice
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

took this pic yesterday. Individuals STL Pres.]


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

a few fleet from the Magnificos car show...got more 2 post...


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 6 2007, 01:30 AM~9165106
> *a few fleet from the Magnificos car show...got more 2 post...
> 
> 
> ...


nics pics!
:thumbsup:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

clean fleet homie...like da grill :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...did u place out there?? lot of competition out there huh??


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

those lambo doors kills it..at least to me.


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Nov 6 2007, 04:12 PM~9168910
> *those lambo doors kills it..at least to me.
> *


X1248795149874


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

i kinda like them


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Nov 6 2007, 04:12 PM~9168910
> *those lambo doors kills it..at least to me.
> *


I agree


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Nov 6 2007, 04:50 PM~9169589
> *i kinda like them
> *


 :nono: 










:biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Nov 6 2007, 03:12 PM~9168910
> *those lambo doors kills it..at least to me.
> *


X2


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Nov 6 2007, 05:58 PM~9170101
> *:nono:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 93FLEETfrm561 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood+Nov 6 2007, 12:31 AM~9164073-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## BLANK MANN (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 31 2007, 07:17 PM~9126945
> *lol found it at lowes...thought it would make a nice touch :roflmao:
> its thicker so you use less and it seems to be working pretty good..they have blue to
> *


Im a plumber and at are supply house they sell red blue green yellow .


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLANK MANN_@Nov 6 2007, 10:58 PM~9171447
> *Im a plumber and at are supply house they sell red blue green yellow .
> *


 :0


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Nov 7 2007, 02:03 AM~9173162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. You own a fabric store and were at the Miami Lowrider Show last year right? Looks good. Are they 20's or 22's?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLANK MANN_@Nov 6 2007, 08:58 PM~9171447
> *Im a plumber and at are supply house they sell red blue green yellow .
> *


What up blank man...where is this at? Green would work nice for the 54


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Nov 7 2007, 12:03 AM~9173162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad Ass picture :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Found these skirts for sale...looks like a good deal. :thumbsup:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=372501


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Nov 7 2007, 08:05 PM~9178669
> *Found these skirts for sale...looks like a good deal. :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=372501
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Nov 7 2007, 03:25 PM~9176432
> *Bad Ass picture :thumbsup:
> *


NYC


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Road Warrior_@Nov 7 2007, 08:24 PM~9178811
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Clean... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sblujan (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 805rickmajestics_@Nov 7 2007, 11:18 PM~9179812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 805rickmajestics_@Nov 7 2007, 10:18 PM~9179812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Nov 7 2007, 11:20 PM~9179836
> *:0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




X2!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

BLVD ACES miami. 

"HOOD MONEY."


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

BLVD ACES miami


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Nov 8 2007, 06:40 AM~9181814
> *BLVD ACES miami.
> 
> "HOOD MONEY."
> ...


Decided to put them chrome rockers back on, huh?
Good choice :thumbsup: lovin' that blue ragg interior too, locc


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Road Warrior_@Nov 7 2007, 08:24 PM~9178811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


real clean


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

any body got a rear rocker quaterpanel i need one still


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

ANYBODY KNOW THE LENGTH OF THE FLEETWOOD?


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 9 2007, 09:00 AM~9189456
> *ANYBODY KNOW THE  LENGTH OF THE FLEETWOOD?
> *


I know yours is smaller than mine. lol


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

VEHICLE DIMENSIONS 

Wheelbase: 121.5 in. (3085 mm)
Length: 225.1 in. (5717 mm)
Width: 78.0 in. (1982 mm)
Width (mirror to mirror overall): in. ( mm)
Height: 57.1 in. (1451 mm)
Ground Clearance: 5.5 in (139.7 mm)
Front Overhang: in. ( mm)
Rear Overhang: in. ( mm)
Turning circle (curb to curb): 44.5 ft. (13564 mm)
Turning circle (wall to wall): ft. (mm)
Front Tread: 61.7 in. (1568 mm)
Rear Tread: 60.7 in. (1542 mm)
Head Room (Front): 38.7 in. (984 mm)
Head Room (Rear): 39.1 in. (994 mm)
Head Room wih Sunroof (Frt/RR): in. ( mm)
Leg Room (Front): 42.4 in. (1079 mm)
Leg Room (Rear): 43.9 in. (1116 mm)
Shoulder Room (Front): 64.2 in. (1632 mm)
Shoulder Room (Rear): 64.0 in. (1626 mm)
Hip Room (Front): 59.2 in. (1504 mm)
Hip Room (Rear): 59.7 in. (1518 mm)
Luggage Capacity: 21.1 cu. ft. (598 L)
Trunk Liftover Height: in. (mm)
Passenger Volume: 145.9 cu. ft. (4131 L)
Passenger Volume with Sunroof: cu. ft. ( L)
Shipping Weight (Fleetwood): 4,369 lbs. (1,982 kg)
Shipping Weight (Brougham): 4,389 lbs. (1,991 kg)

Curb Weight is the weight of a car as delivered, including all options, that have at least a 33 percent penetration with fuel and lubricant levels full.
Weight Distribution (Frt/RR): 55%/45% 
Domestic Content: 95 percent


----------



## Kneegrow (Mar 22, 2006)

18ft i think


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kneegrow_@Nov 9 2007, 09:42 AM~9189673
> *18ft i think
> *


they're right about 19 feet with no continental kit


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Ummmmm WC posted it... 18.75' without conti kit...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Nov 9 2007, 09:37 AM~9189650
> *I know yours is smaller than mine. lol
> *


wahahaha you fahg!!!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

ya i mesured my car i got 18 feet but my tape didnd go to the bumperets


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 9 2007, 10:16 AM~9189822
> *ya i mesured my car i got 8 feet but my tape didnd go to the bumperets
> *


Are you getting a trailer or a new garage?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Nov 9 2007, 10:16 AM~9189822-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GARAGE


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Nov 9 2007, 09:37 AM~9189650
> *I know yours is smaller than mine. lol
> *



Bwahahahahaahahahahahaha... :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Nov 8 2007, 11:41 PM~9188469
> *any body got a rear rocker quaterpanel i need one still
> *


I got one but it has a scrape and ding...had bought it for mine but just got one from Mr.Impala. PM me and I can send pictures on monday :biggrin: I stay away from LIL and work till then.

Look at all these smilies and no pictures  :0


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

thats car is clean as hell  


i like that tint


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 9 2007, 05:46 PM~9193698
> *thats car is clean as hell
> i like that tint
> *


Working on getting mine CLEAN before I do anything custom to it... its hard not to but I would rather have my ride in perfect condition then do everything I want at once :biggrin: Yea this pic is photoshop but pretty basic idea with my stock color. Just adding some paint to the rocker trim then windows.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Dino, INDIVIDUALS*512*


he's back


----------



## cadillacstyle1 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 31 2007, 11:26 AM~9123278
> *A lil ass shot from the show.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillacstyle1_@Nov 9 2007, 07:51 PM~9194042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 9 2007, 06:24 PM~9190269
> *GARAGE
> *


I've got a couple of garages.
On this pic you can see my 96 Big Body in my 30 feet garage (left) and my 93 Big Body in my 18 feet garage (right).
As you can see I must take off my bumper and open up the hood when I wanna storage the car in this too small garage... :biggrin:


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

:biggrin: funny pic,,,,,, i told you that i know a big ass garage that we can rent overhere :uh: :0


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Nov 9 2007, 08:37 PM~9193966
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Dino, INDIVIDUALS*512*
> he's back
> *



badass setup


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Nov 9 2007, 06:37 PM~9193966
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Dino, INDIVIDUALS*512*
> he's back
> *


CANT STAY AWAY !! :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

any nudes :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 31 2007, 11:26 AM~9123278
> *A lil ass shot from the show.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

more bigbody pics, less big ass pics now..


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: langeberg, Mark.*


 :wave:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Nice Pics... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 11 2007, 07:58 PM~9203677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful :0


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

parts caddy 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=373175&st=0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## sblujan (Apr 29, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 805rickmajestics_@Nov 7 2007, 09:18 PM~9179812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 805rickmajestics_@Nov 11 2007, 10:30 PM~9207312
> *
> *


you got a badass lac


----------



## BIGMAZ (Jul 16, 2006)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## BIGMAZ (Jul 16, 2006)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Nov 11 2007, 08:34 PM~9206532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Curious as to why you have not painted that trunk trim either white or pink?


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Ute Flower car truck on craglist miami.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

nice pics.!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

can someone do me a favor

i need the deminsions of a bigbody with a continental kit(width and length) please

im tryna get my garage ready for my car when it gets back and i need to know how much space it takes up


----------



## 1970 (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## 1970 (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 12 2007, 08:50 PM~9213662
> *can someone do me a favor
> 
> i need the deminsions of a bigbody with a continental kit(width and length) please
> ...


Better have a minimum of 21 feet.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 12 2007, 08:24 PM~9214026
> *Better have a minimum of 21 feet.
> *


with a booty kit?


what about width?


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 12 2007, 08:24 PM~9214026
> *Better have a minimum of 21 feet.
> *


trust me I am trying to find a car cover.............


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 12 2007, 09:42 PM~9214227
> *with a booty kit?
> what about width?
> *


I think bigbodys are like Just a hair under 20 feet without the bumper kit. I had a storage unit back in the day that was 20 feet and I had to put my car in neutral and push it till it was about an inch from touching the wall and that gave me like 2 inches in the back, bumper kit probobly adds 8-9 inches, dont know the width.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 12 2007, 08:46 PM~9214254
> *I think bigbodys are like Just a hair under 20 feet without the bumper kit. I had a storage unit back in the day that was 20 feet and I had to put my car in neutral and push it till it was about an inch from touching the wall and that gave me like 2 inches in the back, bumper kit probobly adds 8-9 inches, dont know the width.
> *


ok koo thanx alot for da info


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 12 2007, 09:49 PM~9214270
> *ok koo thanx alot for da info
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 12 2007, 10:46 PM~9214254
> *I think bigbodys are like Just a hair under 20 feet without the bumper kit. I had a storage unit back in the day that was 20 feet and I had to put my car in neutral and push it till it was about an inch from touching the wall and that gave me like 2 inches in the back, bumper kit probobly adds 8-9 inches, dont know the width.
> *


Big bodys are right around 19 feet without a kit and about 19.5 with a kit


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Nov 12 2007, 11:52 AM~9210107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn :0


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

i have 24X24 GARAGE, with the booty kit and maybe 7-9 " from garage door, i have plenty of room to walk behind my car.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Nov 13 2007, 03:29 PM~9218812
> *i have  24X24 GARAGE, with the booty kit and maybe 7-9 " from garage door, i have plenty of room to walk behind my car.
> *


did u sell your caddy yet??


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Nov 12 2007, 09:44 PM~9214242
> *trust me I am trying to find a car cover.............
> *


try wal mart they carry some for $20.00 i got mine there it covers the whole car with fifth wheel


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Nov 13 2007, 04:05 PM~9219104
> *try wal mart they carry some for $20.00 i got mine there it covers the whole car with fifth wheel
> *


i got mine off ebay 35$


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Just some stuff I have for sale :biggrin:  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=373676


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

here is mine :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94 fleet_@Nov 13 2007, 05:40 PM~9220804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just wondering if u could do me a favor
its ok if u dont want to 

can u gat the exact measurment of your caddy from front to back 

and the width if it isnt a problem 



bad ass ride by the way

i love the simple clean look


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 12 2007, 08:24 PM~9214026
> *Better have a minimum of 21 feet.
> *


im 2 inches shy of 21 feet in my garage


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 13 2007, 07:01 PM~9220973
> *im 2 inches shy of 21 feet in my garage
> *


You should be able to make it but it will be close.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL+Nov 13 2007, 05:59 PM~9220951-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Nov 13 2007, 02:05 PM~9219104
> *try wal mart they carry some for $20.00 i got mine there it covers the whole car with fifth wheel
> *


i got mine out the neighborhood down the street :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 13 2007, 07:02 PM~9221532
> *You should be able to make it but it will be close.
> *


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 13 2007, 05:01 PM~9220973
> *im 2 inches shy of 21 feet in my garage
> *


hey bro, its 19ft 5in long from bumper guard to cont. kit.
and its just over 7ft (inch or 2) from outside end of mirror-mirror.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Nov 13 2007, 09:37 PM~9222299
> *hey bro, its 19ft 5in long from bumper guard to cont. kit.
> and its just over 7ft (inch or 2) from outside end of mirror-mirror.
> *


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 13 2007, 05:59 PM~9220951
> *just wondering if u could do me a favor
> its ok if u dont want to
> 
> ...


thanks man..... let me see what i can do... i have a garage and it BARLEY fits in.. maybe like a couple inches on both sides.. the homie has a fifth on his too he had to take out part of the wall in his garagel.......  but ill get you the measurment tomorrow


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Anybody have an extra backglass from a baldy fleetwood, im converting mine and need the rear glass with the rubber trim.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Nov 13 2007, 08:37 PM~9222299
> *hey bro, its 19ft 5in long from bumper guard to cont. kit.
> and its just over 7ft (inch or 2) from outside end of mirror-mirror.
> *


thanx alot thats alot of help  

now i got the length just need to make sure i got the width


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## lowrider95 (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrider95_@Nov 14 2007, 10:30 PM~9230356
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Are you by chance down in Florida? :dunno:


I think I seen this ride down at the Tampa show earlier this year...

Either way, lookin good... :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Looking for the chrome trim that goes behind the side view mirrors on a 95-96.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Nov 14 2007, 11:24 PM~9231294
> *
> 
> 
> ...



on da real though, mine and my bros cars was da same exact color these r b4 we painted ours, now we wish we hadnt...lookin real good... :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 13 2007, 04:02 PM~9219079
> *did u sell your caddy yet??
> *


no


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Nov 15 2007, 01:08 PM~9233998
> *no
> *


 :0


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Mas photos. :thumbsup:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

IT'S GETTIN THERE...................................


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 16 2007, 10:10 PM~9246045
> *IT'S GETTIN THERE...................................
> 
> 
> *


Thats nice Homie...


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 16 2007, 09:10 PM~9246045
> *IT'S GETTIN THERE...................................
> 
> 
> *


x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sblujan (Apr 29, 2007)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 16 2007, 11:10 PM~9246045
> *IT'S GETTIN THERE...................................
> 
> 
> *


maurice hook u up on the patterns?


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 17 2007, 09:41 AM~9247870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeah boy


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 17 2007, 12:25 AM~9246758
> *maurice hook u up on the patterns?
> *



I DID THIS 1  

:0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

damn thats looking good


> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 16 2007, 10:10 PM~9246045
> *IT'S GETTIN THERE...................................
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 17 2007, 10:41 AM~9247870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

LOVE THEM FAT WHITES


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

anyone got any backing lights?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Nov 18 2007, 10:21 AM~9253006
> *anyone got any backing lights?
> *


im looking for a set 2...


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 17 2007, 09:41 AM~9247870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks real good!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Nov 18 2007, 06:59 PM~9254459-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice!!!


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 17 2007, 08:41 AM~9247870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

hey all check this thread out if anyone needs uppers or lowers.... ( shamless plug )

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=374593


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Nov 18 2007, 11:47 PM~9256389
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Do Ya Thang DAVE!  STL INDIVIDUALS


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Nov 18 2007, 09:56 PM~9256458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


real clean caddy


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Still for sale :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=373676


----------



## swick-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

my caddy is for sale or trade????


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

ANYTHING NEW FOR THE CADDY "CADILLACSYLE1"


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Nov 18 2007, 08:56 PM~9256458
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Anyone know where I can get the chrome that goes behind the side view mirrors on a 95-96 to hold the mirrors on? Also where can I get some new bumper guards???


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

A Few pics from the Odessa Super Show....


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

here is 2 pics of Royal Flush from Odessa Topic...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

NICE


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Great pics.!!!!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Nov 20 2007, 05:11 PM~9268403
> *Great pics.!!!!
> *


x2..


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

before









after i painted it


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Nov 18 2007, 11:43 PM~9256369
> *
> 
> 
> ...



very nice!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

TTT... :thumbsup:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

nard :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 94 fleet_@Nov 21 2007, 04:49 PM~9275873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*thats bad asssssssssssssssssssssss*


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 21 2007, 03:36 PM~9276176
> *thats bad asssssssssssssssssssssss
> *


yes siir thats the homie jacks caddy he made those.... they are sicc as fuck :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 94 fleet_@Nov 21 2007, 05:40 PM~9276211
> *yes siir thats the homie jacks caddy he made those....  they are sicc as fuck :biggrin:
> *


wonder how much those run?$$$$$$


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 22 2007, 12:41 AM~9276225
> *wonder how much those run?$$$$$$
> *


X2


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Nov 21 2007, 03:56 PM~9276337
> *X2
> *


id have to hit him up... hes up on lil every now and then...


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Nov 20 2007, 08:34 PM~9270870
> *very nice!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94 fleet_@Nov 21 2007, 02:49 PM~9275873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Yes, that is very very nice. :yes:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

my 93..shitty pic








its in the workx tho


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

i seen those caddy blocks a while back and asked him the same thing lol...id like to have some of those......that guy that made them is sitting on some nice cash if hed make a shit load of them to sell on here


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm planning on getting my ride painted soon, and was thinking of doing away with the vinyl top. Does anyone know if the roof under the top of a brougham is the same as the regular fleets? Or do they have a crease like this one?










I got this pic from project section but this one was a carriage top, I think is what you call them?


Anybody know?


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i wouldnt think so


----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Nov 23 2007, 01:48 AM~9286387
> *I'm planning on getting my ride painted soon, and was thinking of doing away with the vinyl top. Does anyone know if the  roof under the top of a brougham is the same as the regular fleets? Or do they have a crease like this one?
> 
> 
> ...


 Its the same, *but* if you take it off there will be some holes you have to weld & you'll have to find/buy the pieces that join the roof & C-pillars. & your probably gonna have to buy a whole new bacc window also :0 
Yeah, you gonna have to have your paper right if you wanna do that, it seems easy but just know what your getting into *before* you do it.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

Thanks for the info.

I'll just keep it on there, it does look pretty good anyway :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by magilla_gorilla_@Nov 23 2007, 11:43 AM~9287281
> *Its the same, but if you take it off there will be some holes you have to weld & you'll have to find/buy the pieces that join the roof & C-pillars. & your probably gonna have to buy a whole new bacc window also :0
> Yeah, you gonna have to have your paper right if you wanna do that, it seems easy but just know what your getting into before you do it.
> *




Well Said... X2... :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 23 2007, 06:25 PM~9289636
> *
> *


 :0 :0 :0 ...That picture is tight as fuck... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Nov 23 2007, 07:27 PM~9289655
> *:0  :0  :0 ...That picture is tight as fuck... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 x2


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 23 2007, 06:32 PM~9289698
> *x2
> *


cool pic...but dont get a big head about it either :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Nov 23 2007, 07:44 PM~9289795
> *cool pic...but dont get a big head about it either :uh:
> *


HEY STOP LOOKING IN MY PANTS FOOL!! :0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 23 2007, 07:25 PM~9289636
> *
> *



very nice man..i like that alot....whats up in canada


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Nov 23 2007, 08:19 PM~9290071
> *very nice man..i like that alot....whats up in canada
> *


THE FUCKIN SNOW AND IT SUX WET COLD ASSES


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 23 2007, 05:25 PM~9289636
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Nov 23 2007, 08:23 PM~9290104
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 23 2007, 05:25 PM~9289636
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 805rickmajestics_@Nov 22 2007, 11:01 PM~9285630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Nov 23 2007, 11:38 PM~9292420
> *looking good
> *


thanx bro :thumbsup:


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Nov 23 2007, 11:38 PM~9292420
> *looking good
> *


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Nov 22 2007, 02:50 PM~9283206
> *i seen those caddy blocks a while back and asked him the same thing lol...id like to have some of those......that guy that made them is sitting on some nice cash if hed make a shit load of them to sell on here
> *


Let me see what i can come up with as far as cost on alum., plating and mat'l for emblem part. I let you guys know :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Im glad you guys like the part


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillacjacc_@Nov 24 2007, 07:33 PM~9295860
> *Let me see what i can come up with as far as cost on alum., plating and mat'l for emblem part. I let you guys know :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Im glad you guys like the part
> *



cool deal man


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Nov 24 2007, 02:38 AM~9292420
> *looking good
> *


x2


----------



## 1lolinc (Nov 11, 2007)

hey whats up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 24 2007, 07:23 PM~9296577
> *x2
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## freaker (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 23 2007, 06:25 PM~9289636
> *
> *



Damn mayhem...that thing is HOT!


----------



## lowrider95 (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## lowrider95 (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 19 2007, 10:22 PM~9263635
> *Anyone know where I can get the chrome that goes behind the side view mirrors on a 95-96 to hold the mirrors on? Also where can I get some new bumper guards???
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go+Nov 23 2007, 09:53 PM~9290764-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Posting this up for my brother.

Picked it up this weekend.

95' with 64k miles  My brother is the second owner.





































my brother taking bird shit off :roflmao:




























:cheesy:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 26 2007, 10:19 AM~9306713
> *Posting this up for my brother.
> 
> Picked it up this weekend.
> ...


THROW SOME Zs ON THAT BITCH N LAY LOW!


----------



## 1980caddy (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 26 2007, 08:19 AM~9306713
> *Posting this up for my brother.
> 
> Picked it up this weekend.
> ...


nice car how much he pay for that beauty?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1980caddy_@Nov 26 2007, 11:56 AM~9307506
> *nice car how much he pay for that beauty?
> *


$5700


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 26 2007, 01:41 PM~9307813
> *$5700
> *



with under 64,000 miles thats a good price......

seen ****** try and get $6000 with motors in the 200's


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 26 2007, 12:44 PM~9307832
> *with under 64,000 miles  thats a good price......
> 
> seen ****** try and get $6000 with motors in the 200's
> *


:roflmao: 

not only is the price good but he's the second owner


----------



## 1980caddy (Nov 21, 2007)

sweetness


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 26 2007, 11:41 AM~9307813
> *$5700
> *


Not Bad :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Nice find. :thumbsup:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

hell of a deal... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

ONE OF MY HOMIES OLD ONES. IN SAN JO NOW.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

How do I reset the change oil light :dunno:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Nov 27 2007, 12:40 AM~9314130
> *How do I reset the change oil light  :dunno:
> *


I think its like turn on the ignition, press the gas pedal like 7 times within like 5 seconds and then start.


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin: Estilo Big Body


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 26 2007, 11:01 PM~9314236
> *I think its like turn on the ignition, press the gas pedal like 7 times within like 5 seconds and then start.
> *


Thanks it worked :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Nov 27 2007, 01:34 AM~9314413
> *Thanks it worked  :thumbsup:
> *


Glad I remembered.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 27 2007, 06:51 AM~9315349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: BAD ASS HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blaklak96_@Nov 27 2007, 11:44 AM~9316727
> *:thumbsup: BAD ASS HOMIE  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life+Nov 26 2007, 08:55 PM~9312996-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any idea where the under hood lining was purchased?


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 27 2007, 07:51 AM~9315349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the one with 22's on it now?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

nice...


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: not 22 26


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 27 2007, 07:51 AM~9315349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS SIZE CYLINDERS IN THE BACK ?? LOOKS NICE !!


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Nov 27 2007, 04:07 PM~9318916
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: not 22 26
> *


Sorry, anything over 13's other than stock does not really get my attention :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Nov 22 2007, 02:50 PM~9283206
> *i seen those caddy blocks a while back and asked him the same thing lol...id like to have some of those......that guy that made them is sitting on some nice cash if hed make a shit load of them to sell on here
> *


hey homie i can do them for 250.00 ea. shipped


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillacjacc_@Nov 28 2007, 12:37 AM~9321462
> *hey homie i can do them for 250.00 ea.
> *



:0


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Done fucking around :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 29 2007, 12:19 AM~9328062
> *Done fucking around :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

anyone ever done one like this, or is there any in the works


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 22 2007, 10:15 PM~9062589
> *Just a few pics of the Lac  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: Sup Homies?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 29 2007, 02:16 AM~9329059
> *:wave: Sup Homies?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Sorry those pics are fucking horrible.


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

nice lacs!!!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

That powder blue lac is gonna be sick. props to who ever for taking that kind of time to put it together.


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 29 2007, 02:16 AM~9329059
> *:wave: Sup Homies?
> *


Is that yours? :thumbsup:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

were can i buy a bumper


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Nov 30 2007, 11:39 AM~9339774
> *were can i buy a bumper
> *


I SEEN A FRESH ONE ON EBAY BRAND NEW


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

*for sale $450.00*


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

saweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeef


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 30 2007, 09:25 AM~9339670
> *Is that yours? :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah, Im trying!!!


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Nov 30 2007, 08:13 PM~9343512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bro u needa finish it off with some vogues ! :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Nov 30 2007, 05:06 PM~9343441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dat white one is layinglow  :worship:


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Nov 30 2007, 05:06 PM~9343441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE WHITE ONE LOOKS SICK


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Nov 30 2007, 03:46 PM~9342276
> *for sale $450.00
> 
> 
> ...


THIS ONE LOOKS NICE, LOOKIN FOR A CROME ONE DOUG ANYBODY HAVE ONE OR KNOW WERE I CAN GET ONE ????? :dunno: :


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Nov 30 2007, 10:39 AM~9339774
> *were can i buy a bumper
> *


 :0 thanks


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Dec 1 2007, 09:51 AM~9347841
> *THIS ONE LOOKS NICE, LOOKIN FOR A CROME ONE DOUG ANYBODY HAVE ONE OR KNOW WERE I CAN GET ONE ????? :dunno:  :
> *


*this one is chrome, it looks gold because of the box reflection.
come get it :biggrin: *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

I've got a Chrome and Gold One...

Looking for mounting hardware... Anyone??? :dunno:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blaklak96_@Dec 1 2007, 12:31 AM~9346656
> *THE WHITE ONE LOOKS SICK
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81_FLEETBROUM_@Dec 1 2007, 12:21 AM~9346588
> *dat white one is layinglow   :worship:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

A few updates pics...
Test fitting my radiator support.








Finally got the body on the frame. :biggrin: 








One more.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Wow!!!! Very Nice. Props to you :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 1 2007, 09:23 PM~9351392
> *A few updates pics...
> Test fitting my radiator support.
> 
> ...


Sic cant wait to see it all back together.


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 1 2007, 07:23 PM~9351392
> *A few updates pics...
> Test fitting my radiator support.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

SKEET SKEET SKEET! :thumbsup:


Mad Props L-O-R... :thumbsup:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

most def. lac, 
that blue one is comin along the way they suppose to: 
slow n steady you cant rush those kind of rides


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks Guys!!!


----------



## TEKILA61904 (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 1 2007, 10:09 PM~9352565
> *Thanks Guys!!!
> *


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 21 2007, 03:36 PM~9276176
> *thats bad asssssssssssssssssssssss
> *


ILL SELL THESE FOR 250.00 SHIPPED


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)

FUCKED UP POST


----------



## TEKILA61904 (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillacjacc_@Dec 1 2007, 10:29 PM~9352691
> *FUCKED UP POST
> *


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillacjacc_@Dec 1 2007, 11:29 PM~9352691
> *FUCKED UP POST
> *


I TRIED TO POST SOMETHING AND I FUCKED IT UP


----------



## TEKILA61904 (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillacjacc_@Dec 1 2007, 10:50 PM~9352843
> *I TRIED TO POST SOMETHING AND I FUCKED IT UP
> *



Try 2 Use Photobucket.com


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEKILA61904_@Dec 1 2007, 11:38 PM~9352750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS 4 SALE ????


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

anybody have pics of a fleet with the billet grill from jegs.com? On the site it doesnt have a pic of it and i was thinking about buying one so if you have pics of it post up thanks


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by specialk11232_@Dec 2 2007, 02:47 AM~9353199
> *anybody have pics of a fleet with the billet grill from jegs.com? On the site it doesnt have a pic of it and i was thinking about buying one so if you have pics of it post up thanks
> *



Not the best pic but...










Hope that helps...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## babyjoe (Dec 7, 2006)

MY 95 LAC, I CAME UP ON THIS RIDE FROM MY HOMIE CHUCKS. JUST GOT CHROME UNDIES DINE UP FOR HER. STILL NEED TO TAKE THAT #1 OFF THE HOOD! I AM GOING TO THROW A MURAL AIRBRUSHED. A SEXY BITCH THROWING UP 100 DOLLAR BILLS.























































THATS ALL FORKS!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 1 2007, 08:23 PM~9351392
> *A few updates pics...
> Test fitting my radiator support.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 1 2007, 10:23 PM~9351392
> *A few updates pics...
> Test fitting my radiator support.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by babyjoe_@Dec 2 2007, 12:54 PM~9354488
> *MY 95 LAC, I CAME UP ON THIS RIDE FROM MY HOMIE CHUCKS. JUST GOT CHROME UNDIES DINE UP FOR HER. STILL NEED TO TAKE THAT #1 OFF THE HOOD! I AM GOING TO THROW A MURAL AIRBRUSHED. A SEXY BITCH THROWING UP 100 DOLLAR BILLS.
> 
> 
> ...


that looks good man, you could also just make some ghost patterns on the hood to match your patterns on the sides instead of a mural, sometimes if they arent symetrical they can throw off the looks of your car maybe put the mural on the trunk instead


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by babyjoe_@Dec 2 2007, 06:54 PM~9354488
> *MY 95 LAC, I CAME UP ON THIS RIDE FROM MY HOMIE CHUCKS. JUST GOT CHROME UNDIES DINE UP FOR HER. STILL NEED TO TAKE THAT #1 OFF THE HOOD! I AM GOING TO THROW A MURAL AIRBRUSHED. A SEXY BITCH THROWING UP 100 DOLLAR BILLS.
> 
> 
> ...


I just wondered who bought that cad, thats a badass lac


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

right click save :thumbsup: cant wait till is all done


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## babyjoe (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Dec 2 2007, 01:02 PM~9355020
> *I just wondered who bought that cad, thats a badass lac
> *


MY HOMIE BOUGHT IT FROM A GUY IN 1 LOVE CC, AND I BOUGHT IT FROM MY HOMIE. ITS SITTIN IN STORAGE WAITING FOR ME TO GET BACK!


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

for sale located in miami FL $2500 never been juiced runs good cold ass a/c


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Nov 30 2007, 04:46 PM~9342276
> *for sale $450.00
> 
> 
> ...



TTT


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect+Dec 1 2007, 09:23 PM~9351392-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 Hey OneSexy95Fleetwood looks like you got some company with some people's most hated color


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Check this out  

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/car/497703049.html


----------



## swanginbigbodies (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 1 2007, 11:23 PM~9351392
> *A few updates pics...
> Test fitting my radiator support.
> 
> ...


looking good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 3 2007, 03:55 PM~9364682
> *I hate when people quote the same pictures over and over and over again....
> 
> But in this case it's ok  :biggrin: Right when the pictures loaded I almost unloaded  :0 Damn thing is beautiful...alot of work going into this ride and it shows.
> ...


wat's da part no. on the jegs grill


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Dec 3 2007, 08:37 PM~9366369
> *wat's da part no.  on the jegs grill
> *


 :biggrin:  
http://www.jegs.com/webapp/wcs/stores/serv...10002_340836_-1

Keep in mind the JEGS grill is not the one with the trim around the entire grill...look at the pictures close :scrutinize:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks Alot Homies!!!


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jan 9 2007, 09:18 AM~6942157
> *I finally got some old pics scanned (from before digital cameras, for me at least)  These are from 98 or so:
> 
> JasonJs and mine at the shop, I THINK we were putting Jasons suspension in:
> ...



So the car was only 4 years old there and you had daytons on it, thats tight, did anyone here buy one brand new?


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

Lookin good Kricket! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

how far are the uppers extended?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 3 2007, 10:04 PM~9367948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


car is fucken sicc homie :biggrin:


----------



## LOWLIFE67 (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 3 2007, 10:04 PM~9367948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RIDE.GOOD LUCK WITH THE REST


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

anyone got some backing lights  all i need now


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Dec 4 2007, 06:16 PM~9373510
> *anyone got some backing lights   all i need now
> *


ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## cfbtx (Oct 17, 2007)

Theres this one in dallas,tx I came across on craigslist
It looks like a pretty good deal

http://dallas.craigslist.org/car/496729429.html


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cfbtx_@Dec 4 2007, 07:49 PM~9374251
> *Theres this one in dallas,tx I came across on craigslist
> It looks like a pretty good deal
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Looks Like A Sweet Ass Deal... :thumbsup:


His Loss Is Definitly Someone Elses Gain...


uffin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 3 2007, 10:04 PM~9367948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This much <-------------> :biggrin: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :biggrin: :nono:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:biggrin: Tank guys just playing around. :biggrin:


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## 93FLEETfrm561 (Aug 3, 2006)

watz up everybody...where can i buy some chrome pillars for my 93 fleetwood???
any websites?? or anything local in south florida?


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93FLEETfrm561_@Dec 5 2007, 06:54 PM~9382840
> *watz up everybody...where can i buy some chrome pillars for my 93 fleetwood???
> any websites?? or anything local in south florida?
> *


PM INDIVIDUALS1996LA, he was selling them before.


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

The blue lac is gonna be unbelievable. I took a car off the frame and it was a lot of work and it took a lot of space. if you worry about the money, you don't have enough. i spent a lot more on that car than i thought i would. chrome, painting the belly, body mounts, etc....


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93FLEETfrm561_@Dec 6 2007, 02:54 AM~9382840
> *watz up everybody...where can i buy some chrome pillars for my 93 fleetwood???
> any websites?? or anything local in south florida?
> *


I've bought them at ebay: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/PILLAR-POST...sspagenameZWDVW .


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Dec 5 2007, 11:25 PM~9385573
> *I've bought them at ebay: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/PILLAR-POST...sspagenameZWDVW .
> *


THERE NOT AS GOOD AS MINE


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93FLEETfrm561_@Dec 5 2007, 07:54 PM~9382840
> *watz up everybody...where can i buy some chrome pillars for my 93 fleetwood???
> any websites?? or anything local in south florida?
> *


GO ON EBAY THERE LIKE 40$


----------



## gtown (Dec 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 4 2007, 11:41 PM~9376289
> *This much <-------------> :biggrin:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :biggrin:  :nono:
> *



what up lac of respect, guess that car looks allright. ha ha!!


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Dec 6 2007, 12:57 PM~9389344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## swick-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

FOR SALE OR TRADE FOR A CHEVY BOMB. MAKE AN OFFER. CAR HAS A 5 MONTH OLD MULTI-CANDY PAINT JOB. BRAND NEW RIMS AND TIRES. BUMPER KIT. LEATHER INT. NEED TO SELL A.S.A.P..


----------



## swick-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

WHEN WE WERE BUILDING IT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtown_@Dec 6 2007, 01:55 PM~9389775
> *what up lac of respect, guess that car looks allright. ha ha!!
> *


Sup Fool? We gotta get that Towncar next... :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 6 2007, 11:53 PM~9393919
> *Sup Fool? We gotta get that Towncar next... :biggrin:
> *




:0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Dec 6 2007, 11:57 AM~9389344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 2 2007, 10:26 AM~9353902
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Dec 5 2007, 10:45 PM~9385231
> *The blue lac is gonna be unbelievable.  I took a car off the frame and it was a lot of work and it took a lot of space.  if you worry about the money, you don't have enough.  i spent a lot more on that car than i thought i would.  chrome, painting the belly, body mounts, etc....
> *


Everybody has to worry about the money unless you got it falling out the pockets :0  
Best thing you could ever do for yourself if doing any ride frame off is to PLAN AHEAD! Think about what you want to do...I have made that mistake twice now :banghead: with the same car to top it off :angry: 
I have found that it is best (for me anyway) to collect all the parts I will need first..that includes getting as much chrome done as possible without lifting it off the frame. 

I am doing just that with my fleetwood... I hate having stuff for it and not throwing it all on but I want to do everything at once rather than slowly adding things here and there. May take a little longer but I know I will be happy when done  My goal is something as clean as this for everyday enjoyment :biggrin: 




That light blue cadillac is going to be one of the cleanest out, thats just my opinion from the pictures posted here :thumbsup:


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Dec 6 2007, 11:57 AM~9389344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam dat liquidassets fleet is lookin nice  :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Couldn't Find Pink Filters??? :dunno:


































JK! :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

over 200 and still runnin strong...daily driven all over.... :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

damn u gone get a ticket


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Mines Has 175k... I'm Catching Up!!!! :tongue:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Mines Has 175k... I'm Catching Up!!!! :tongue:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 7 2007, 08:09 PM~9400112
> *damn u gone get a ticket
> *



X2! 


I just noticed that shyt! :0


----------



## cfbtx (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 7 2007, 06:09 PM~9400121
> *Mines Has 175k... I'm Catching Up!!!! :tongue:
> *


sold my 96 with 282k :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 7 2007, 07:45 PM~9399941
> *Couldn't Find Pink Filters??? :dunno:
> JK! :biggrin:
> *



lol nope


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 1 2007, 08:23 PM~9351392
> *A few updates pics...
> Test fitting my radiator support.
> 
> ...


wow gotta respect this bitch


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 7 2007, 07:09 PM~9400112
> *damn u gone get a ticket
> *



LOL...na they aint gonna catch me....lol....dats all interstate miles.... :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cfbtx_@Dec 7 2007, 08:26 PM~9400660
> *sold my 96 with 282k  :biggrin:
> *


What did they give you for it?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 7 2007, 07:09 PM~9400121
> *Mines Has 175k... I'm Catching Up!!!! :tongue:
> *



dont challenge me, ill hit da highway right now...LOL


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2007, 08:39 PM~9400744
> *dont challenge me, ill hit da highway right now...LOL
> *


I just hit 180,800...and was getting depressed. But hey, new engine installed is only about 3g's :0  :0


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

i done went through 2 trannys, now i put a shift kit in it and ready.. next year, gonna rebuild da motor with a few extras...


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2007, 06:51 PM~9399991
> *over 200 and still runnin strong...daily driven all over.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lol shit homie you aint the only one my daily big body has about the same amount of miles and i have no problem with :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Gotta Love The 350s!


:biggrin:


Just Threw On Some Chrome Valve Covers, Replaced The Gaskets While I Was At It...

Everything Looked So Fresh & Soo Clean Clean!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

mine 136k a 93 :cheesy:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## cfbtx (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 7 2007, 07:35 PM~9400725
> *What did they give you for it?
> *


3,600 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin: :0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

http://www.blert.net/fleetwood/repaint.html


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 1 2007, 10:23 PM~9351392
> *A few updates pics...
> Test fitting my radiator support.
> 
> ...


damm thats looking good, those are some beefy spindels too :0


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## idogg (Nov 21, 2006)

httphttp://s259.photobucket.com/albums/hh290/idogg69/?action=view&current=caddiatshow1.jpg://s259.photobucket


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Dec 10 2007, 01:17 AM~9414937
> *http://www.blert.net/fleetwood/repaint.html
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf:


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

heres mine..


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. OBSESSION_@Dec 10 2007, 08:53 PM~9421123
> *:barf:  :barf:
> *


x2 :0


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G_@Dec 10 2007, 07:54 PM~9421141
> *heres mine..
> 
> 
> *


Nice :thumbsup: is that the factory green or has the car been re-painted using another color?




Hey guys, I had mentioned a billet grill on this topic before...found it on ebay again.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BRILLIANT-N...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

where can i find or buy does light at or who makes them???


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by goodtimesvegas_@Dec 10 2007, 11:28 PM~9422526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


EURO LIGHTS, HARD TO FIND & EXPENSIVE


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

This Is The Last Cadi I built :biggrin:


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Dec 10 2007, 10:36 PM~9422626
> *EURO LIGHTS, HARD TO FIND & EXPENSIVE
> *


who makes them and how much do they go for hno:


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 10 2007, 07:07 PM~9421287
> *Nice :thumbsup: is that the factory green or has the car been re-painted using another color?
> Hey guys, I had mentioned a billet grill on this topic before...found it on ebay again.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BRILLIANT-N...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


not factory.. been repainted.. black with a candy green flake...


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by goodtimesvegas_@Dec 10 2007, 11:50 PM~9422769
> *who makes them and how much do they go for hno:
> *


 They don't make them anymore there from the overseas cars. People put them up for sale on here every once in a while. $300plus


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by goodtimesvegas_@Dec 10 2007, 10:50 PM~9422769
> *who makes them and how much do they go for hno:
> *


Factory GM part they were discontinued a few years back, really hard to find glad I still have my set. :biggrin:


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Dec 10 2007, 10:57 PM~9422834
> *They don't make them anymore there from the overseas cars. People put them up for sale on here every once in a while. $300plus
> *


thanks homie for the info


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

IS THERE SUCH THING AS FLEETWOOD DAT DIDNT COME WIT LEATHER SEATS??????????????? SEEN ONE AT A CAR LOT WITH CLOTH SEATS AND WAS LIKE???????????????


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 11 2007, 01:08 AM~9423475
> *IS THERE SUCH THING AS FLEETWOOD DAT DIDNT COME WIT LEATHER SEATS??????????????? SEEN ONE AT A CAR LOT WITH CLOTH SEATS AND WAS LIKE???????????????
> *


Yep


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

There Was An Offer Of A Grand For A Set Of Euros And They Still Didn't Fly...


:0


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GAME TIME_@Dec 10 2007, 09:46 PM~9422711
> *This Is The Last Cadi I built  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE CAR :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO THOSE 2 DOOR CONVERTABLE FLEETWOODS THAT SOMEBDY POSTED PIX OF AWILE BACK? I THINK IT WAS PURPLE WITH PATTERNS? :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 10 2007, 11:41 PM~9423675
> *There Was An Offer Of A Grand For A Set Of Euros And They Still Didn't Fly...
> :0
> *


I THINK THERE STILL A SET FOR SALE FOR 1G .


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 10 2007, 10:08 PM~9423475
> *IS THERE SUCH THING AS FLEETWOOD DAT DIDNT COME WIT LEATHER SEATS??????????????? SEEN ONE AT A CAR LOT WITH CLOTH SEATS AND WAS LIKE???????????????
> *



Some came with velour....


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Dec 11 2007, 09:42 AM~9424609
> *WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO THOSE 2 DOOR CONVERTABLE FLEETWOODS THAT SOMEBDY POSTED PIX OF AWILE BACK? I THINK IT WAS PURPLE WITH PATTERNS? :biggrin:
> *


there was a two door hardtop that was blac with purp patterns if i remember right, 
its now the silver baby blue 2 door hard top


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Dec 11 2007, 10:08 AM~9425533
> *there was a two door hardtop that was blac with purp patterns if i remember right,
> its now the silver baby blue 2 door hard top
> *


nope diffrent car.. the one im talking about was just cutt. and it wasnt topo who cut it..


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Dec 11 2007, 12:25 PM~9425670
> *nope diffrent car.. the one im talking about was just cutt. and it wasnt topo who cut it..
> *


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Dec 11 2007, 12:08 PM~9425533
> *there was a two door hardtop that was blac with purp patterns if i remember right,
> its now the silver baby blue 2 door hard top
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry9425950


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Dec 11 2007, 10:49 AM~9425919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i knew that you would know..thx :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

are those pixs of two diffrent cars ?


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Dec 11 2007, 01:01 PM~9426024
> *are those pixs of two diffrent cars ?
> *


No.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Its Like A Black Cherry Color With Red Patterns... Seen It In Vegas...


Sweet Ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 11 2007, 01:13 PM~9426112
> *Its Like A Black Cherry Color With Red Patterns... Seen It In Vegas...
> Sweet Ride! :thumbsup:
> *


Thats another one from Utah your talking about. Spankys. 2 different cars


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Dec 11 2007, 11:05 AM~9426054
> *No.
> *


the reason i ask is because .. one looks like it has patterns and the other murals .. but i guess im tripping


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Dec 11 2007, 01:18 PM~9426162
> *the reason i ask is because .. one looks like it has patterns and the other murals .. but i guess im tripping
> *


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Dec 11 2007, 12:18 PM~9426160
> *Thats another one from Utah your talking about. Spankys. 2 different cars
> 
> 
> ...



What the hell, might as well post up more pictures of it :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

car is sicc...............lot of detail :biggrin: whats up with spanky havent heard about him for awile ??


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Dec 11 2007, 03:17 PM~9427089
> *car is sicc...............lot of detail  :biggrin: whats up with spanky havent heard about him for awile ??
> *


HES OUT SPANKIN HIS MONKEY THEN FISTING IT THEN WHEN THATS DONE HES LICKIN HIS FISTS CLEAN :uh:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 11 2007, 01:35 PM~9427241
> *HES OUT SPANKIN HIS MONKEY THEN FISTING IT THEN WHEN THATS DONE HES LICKIN HIS FISTS CLEAN :uh:
> *


ANOTHER ONE OF SPANKYS FANS I CAN SEE.... :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Dec 11 2007, 03:46 PM~9427335
> *ANOTHER ONE OF SPANKYS FANS I CAN SEE.... :biggrin:
> *


wahaha i actually love his car u fokker,u just asked what he was doin and i said dumb shit ,u coulda asked how 1lo64 was doing and i woulda said another stupidity ahahahahahahahah


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 11 2007, 02:48 PM~9427351
> *wahaha i actually love his car u fokker,u just asked what he was doin and i said dumb shit ,u coulda asked how 1lo64 was doing and i woulda said another stupidity ahahahahahahahah
> *


Atleast you finally found something your good at :0  Sounds like married life has not changed your sexually delusional preference... good for you, you should never change for anybody :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 11 2007, 04:06 PM~9427541
> *Atleast you finally found something your good at  :0   Sounds like married life has not changed your sexually delusional preference... good for you, you should never change for anybody  :biggrin:
> *


wahaha you stoopid bas-turd keep your dildos in your ass and keep kool niggerachi ahahahaha 

whats up hambone


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 11 2007, 01:48 PM~9427351
> *wahaha i actually love his car u fokker,u just asked what he was doin and i said dumb shit ,u coulda asked how 1lo64 was doing and i woulda said another stupidity ahahahahahahahah
> *


yeah you could always count on mayhem for some dumb shit lol fokker :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Dec 11 2007, 04:28 PM~9427746
> *yeah you could always count on mayhem for some dumb shit lol fokker  :biggrin:
> *


WAHAHA WHY YES LIVER LIPS HAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 11 2007, 02:30 PM~9427764
> *WAHAHA WHY YES LIVER LIPS HAHAHAHA  :biggrin:
> *


alright donkey fokker.......was i seeing things or di it say you were the worlds first donkey fokker.lol just playing homie :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Dec 11 2007, 04:42 PM~9427825
> *alright donkey fokker.......was i seeing things or di it say you were the worlds first donkey fokker.lol just playing homie :biggrin:
> *


WAHAHAH IF YOU SEE THAT YOU NEED GLASSES OR YOU GOT SOME DREAMS WE DONT WANNA KNOW ABOUT AHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

actually i do were glasses ... just fucking with you ...you bi basterd :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Dec 11 2007, 12:25 PM~9425670
> *nope diffrent car.. the one im talking about was just cutt. and it wasnt topo who cut it..
> *


oh you were talkin bout the one with the STS interior n shit, 
for some reason i always think of that color more as dark red rather than black n purple, n the build up it looked differnt than when i saw it in the other pics


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Dec 11 2007, 02:51 PM~9427878
> *oh you were talkin bout the one with the STS interior n shit,
> for some reason i always think of that color more as dark red rather than black n purple, n the build up it looked differnt than when i saw it in the other pics
> *


NAW I WAS TALKING BOUT THE ONE SHEEN POSTED... THE OTHER ONE IS A BRANDY WINE CANDY OVER A BLACK BASE.. ONLY REASON I KNOW THAT IS BECAUSE MY TRUCK IS THAT COLOR ..


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Dec 11 2007, 03:57 PM~9427924
> *NAW I WAS TALKING BOUT THE ONE SHEEN POSTED... THE OTHER ONE IS A BRANDY WINE CANDY OVER A BLACK BASE.. ONLY REASON I KNOW THAT IS BECAUSE MY TRUCK IS THAT COLOR ..
> *


I know, I was posting the pics I happen to have of the other one  Only pics I have of the one you are talking about have already been posted.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Dec 11 2007, 04:48 PM~9427860
> *actually i do were glasses ... just fucking with you ...you bi basterd  :biggrin:
> *


HAHA YOU TRI BASTARD


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 11 2007, 03:13 PM~9427599
> *wahaha you stoopid bas-turd keep your dildos in your ass and keep kool niggerachi ahahahaha
> 
> whats up hambone
> *


 :uh: Please keep your fantasies to yourself, I have no urge to play with you or your toys... dont you have some flesh to burn :biggrin:  



Any of you guys messed around with creating LED tail lights? I know this was posted before..



I have also come across these..


http://www.customclassic.com/products/ligh...caddylights.htm

Anybody ever mess around with this stuff? Would really like a set if they are out there.


----------



## idogg (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## idogg (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 16 2007, 10:10 PM~9246045
> *IT'S GETTIN THERE...................................
> 
> 
> *



anymore pics?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 11 2007, 06:22 PM~9428639
> *anymore pics?
> *


it says pedo??wtf :uh:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

they make those wheel glow kits, thinkin of buyin one and puttin it into a continental kit and attatching to brake lights....


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

YEAH THE SILVER BIG BODIE IS MINE....THIS IS HOW IT LOOKS NOW


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 11 2007, 03:48 PM~9428369
> * :uh:  Please keep your fantasies to yourself, I have no urge to play with you or your toys... dont you have some flesh to burn  :biggrin:
> Any of you guys messed around with creating LED tail lights? I know this was posted before..
> 
> ...



Ya know, me & my painter were just shootin around ideas on this topic just the other day & I figured we'd just use the same "Truck Stop" style LED's that Topo put in the Done Deal Lac. 

But this link you posted up looks a lot more promising. Only thing that worries me is why's it say '94-99 :dunno: . Anyway good looking out as always, homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

94-99 Deville???? :dunno:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SILVERLAC305_@Dec 11 2007, 05:55 PM~9429522
> *YEAH THE SILVER BIG BODIE IS MINE....THIS IS HOW IT LOOKS NOW
> 
> 
> ...



and i did the patterns. :biggrin:


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

nice


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 11 2007, 11:34 PM~9432039
> *94-99 Deville???? :dunno:
> *


Yes, this is why I am asking if anybody has tried making some for the 93-96 Fleetwoods.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Thought I would let you guys know what I found on ebay.....

Look for seller: cahillscadillacs 

Or item number: 160189569737

Then make sure to ask them for the parts you need :thumbsup: They are selling clean quarter panel rockers for 99.00 shipped!


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Another deal! If your anywhere close to Ill. it is a hell of a deal! To have this new engine installed for 4800.00! Wish I was closer  
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BUDGET-92-9...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## swanginbigbodies (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 11 2007, 03:36 PM~9426743
> *What the hell, might as well post up more pictures of it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: nice...


----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 11 2007, 10:34 PM~9432039
> *94-99 Deville???? :dunno:
> *


Anyone know if the Deville taillights are interchangable with the fleetwoods?


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by magilla_gorilla_@Dec 12 2007, 06:01 PM~9437972
> *Anyone know if the Deville taillights are interchangable with the fleetwoods?
> *


I know the chrome trim is more narrow...this is why I did not think to use them.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## PoFolkz (May 31, 2007)

any grilles forsale


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 11 2007, 03:48 PM~9428369
> * :uh:  Please keep your fantasies to yourself, I have no urge to play with you or your toys... dont you have some flesh to burn  :biggrin:
> Any of you guys messed around with creating LED tail lights? I know this was posted before..
> 
> ...


  :cheesy: :cheesy: OH FUCK!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
I was barely gonna ask on people's opinions about putting LED's on the back of a big body. I've been wanting to do this and was planning onmaking my own, but for this price and to make it really easy on me, I'm picking some of these up! I wonder what the clear ones look like and which ones would look better, the clear or the red? :dunno: Maybe the red ones, since clear will look too much like rice rocket shit :dunno: I also want to change out my 3rd brake light to LED as well as my front turn signals. Any opinons on putting HID's on the front of a big body to go with the LED tail lights? Been thinking about installing an HID kit in my big body as well, but don't know if it would look kinda gay.  Any thoughts on that, anyone? :dunno:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 12 2007, 12:12 PM~9435524
> *Yes, this is why I am asking if anybody has tried making some for the 93-96 Fleetwoods.
> *


I seen the '94-'99 and didn't give it too much tought, they might be for Devilles only.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

my diff cover


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 13 2007, 11:48 AM~9443352
> *my diff cover
> 
> 
> ...


any pics of it on already? or u JUST got it?


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Dec 13 2007, 01:52 PM~9444699
> *any pics of it on already? or u JUST got it?
> *


havent installed it yet


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 13 2007, 08:48 AM~9443352
> *my diff cover
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice puto :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Dec 13 2007, 03:47 PM~9445601
> *:biggrin: thats nice puto  :biggrin:
> *


THANX PENDEJO


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~+Dec 13 2007, 09:38 AM~9443300-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you didnt order them before I could make that clear... sorry about confusion guys, I was just posting what I had found and wanted to know if anybody out there could make some for our rides. I have not looked into how to make them, may just do that. 
Like BrownSociety I was looking for the pay and install route rather than frustrating make your own route :biggrin: 
Anybody with ideas please pm me


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 13 2007, 09:48 AM~9443352
> *my diff cover
> *


Looking good there slappy. The place that did the engraving also did the plating?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 13 2007, 04:23 PM~9445871
> *Looking good there slappy. The place that did the engraving also did the plating?
> *


THANX FUCKO,YES THEY DID


----------



## nickatina (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 12 2007, 05:32 PM~9438255
> *I know the chrome trim is more narrow...this is why I did not think to use them.
> *


COULD SOMEONE BUY THESE & TAKE THE "GUTS" OUT, THEN INSTALL THEM IN THE FLEETWOOD. CUZ ALL YOU'D REALLY NEED IS THE LEDS & SPLICE THE WIRING? RIGHT? :dunno:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 13 2007, 03:24 PM~9445881
> *THANX FUCKO,YES THEY DID
> *





Damn, its dead around here  So I will repost nice pictures of cleanly built cadillacs


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 13 2007, 08:37 PM~9447917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i would terrible, unforgivable things to own this cadillac


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nickatina_@Dec 13 2007, 07:16 PM~9447784
> *COULD SOMEONE BUY THESE & TAKE THE "GUTS" OUT, THEN INSTALL THEM IN  THE FLEETWOOD. CUZ ALL YOU'D REALLY NEED IS THE LEDS & SPLICE THE WIRING? RIGHT?  :dunno:
> *


Yea thought about that....

Would be nice to have the measurements before spending the cash. Hey Individuals1996LA, have you thought about this as part of your business venture?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Dec 13 2007, 08:41 PM~9447949
> *i would terrible, unforgivable things to own this cadillac
> *


wtf did you say :uh: ?????


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

anyone know how much some backing lights go for from the dealer?


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 13 2007, 06:37 PM~9447917
> *
> Damn, its dead around here    So I will repost nice pictures of cleanly built cadillacs
> 
> ...


i know where there is a cleany put together caddy, thats getting more improvements for next year


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:wave: 
Sup Homies!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 13 2007, 02:19 PM~9445843
> *Glad you didnt order them before I could make that clear... sorry about confusion guys, I was just posting what I had found and wanted to know if anybody out there could make some for our rides. I have not looked into how to make them, may just do that.
> Like BrownSociety I was looking for the pay and install route rather than frustrating make your own route  :biggrin:
> Anybody with ideas please pm me
> *


This is about as best as I've found online so far if you plan on making your own. I haven't really looked at prices on the website, but it seems expensive based on some of the prices I have seen.
http://www.ledtaillights.com/


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

TO CALYSTYLEZ....HERES MY 96 WITH HID'S......8000K HUE....I THINK THEYRE WAY BETTER THAN THE PISS YELLOW STOCKS.....THEYRE THE SAME HUE AS THE NEW 07 ESCALADES....


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Dec 14 2007, 08:02 PM~9456032
> *TO CALYSTYLEZ....HERES MY 96 WITH HID'S......8000K HUE....I THINK THEYRE WAY BETTER THAN THE PISS YELLOW STOCKS.....THEYRE THE SAME HUE AS THE NEW 07 ESCALADES....
> 
> 
> ...


dam that shit looks real good homie  nice


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 13 2007, 06:37 PM~9447917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS CAR EVER GET FINISHED ? I THINK THE OWNER IS ON HERE .


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Dec 14 2007, 08:02 PM~9456032
> *TO CALYSTYLEZ....HERES MY 96 WITH HID'S......8000K HUE....I THINK THEYRE WAY BETTER THAN THE PISS YELLOW STOCKS.....THEYRE THE SAME HUE AS THE NEW 07 ESCALADES....
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good :thumbsup: What did the kit run you?


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

THEY RAN ME ABOUT 120....(BALLASTS N BULBS)....BULBS ALONE ARE LIKE 80 TO 90....THEY SELL KITS AT BILLS AUTO NEXT TO CALIFORNIA WHEELS ON ALUM ROCK....


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 14 2007, 03:37 AM~9447917
> *Damn, its dead around here
> *


x2

Washed mine. :biggrin: 

Before:









After:


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

Repost my shit, why not  cant wait for summer


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Dec 15 2007, 02:17 PM~9459623
> *Repost my shit, why not   cant wait for summer
> 
> 
> ...


man thats so clean...and dam thats a tight squeeze in that garage


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Check out these crybaby bitches, crying about making my cadillac a lowrider.
http://www.cadillacforums.com/forums/rwd-1...od-frame-5.html


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Dec 15 2007, 12:17 PM~9459623
> *Repost my shit, why not   cant wait for summer
> 
> 
> ...



damn....looks alot like mine.....are those 14's on that ride, and if they are, how did you get them to fit....


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 15 2007, 10:54 PM~9462362
> *Check out these crybaby bitches, crying about making my cadillac a lowrider.
> http://www.cadillacforums.com/forums/rwd-1...od-frame-5.html
> *


Holy shit you got a couple of them with their panties up in a buch....... good job!  

I'd register, but I don't want to have to go through the hassle of creating and ISP e-mail.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Dec 16 2007, 02:58 AM~9463285
> *damn....looks alot like mine.....are those 14's on that ride, and if they are, how did you get them to fit....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

right click, save ...


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Dec 16 2007, 01:58 AM~9463285
> *damn....looks alot like mine.....are those 14's on that ride, and if they are, how did you get them to fit....
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride, cant wait to get my booty kit. ya i got 14x7 all the way around, didnt have any problems but we'll see if that changes after i get the lifts on it, dont know how low i'll be able to set it down :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:scrutinize:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Dec 16 2007, 05:55 PM~9466244
> *Nice ride, cant wait to get my booty kit. ya i got 14x7 all the way around, didnt have any problems but we'll see if that changes after i get the lifts on it, dont know how low i'll be able to set it down :biggrin:
> *



really, i tried 14's on my other fleetwood once, and it rubbed like crazy.....no hydro's or nothin


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by langeberg+Dec 15 2007, 03:48 AM~9458259-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bastards piss me off, same here though... dont want to go thru hassle of creating email just to argue with some close minded stupid assess :biggrin: Plenty of those on LIL to argue with


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 15 2007, 11:54 PM~9462362
> *Check out these crybaby bitches, crying about making my cadillac a lowrider.
> http://www.cadillacforums.com/forums/rwd-1...od-frame-5.html
> *


that fools a douche


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 17 2007, 02:55 PM~9470573
> *that fools a douche
> *


Take this guys word for it, if anybody knows douche... its Mayhem  :biggrin: 


Not my rides, just posting pics


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> Take this guys word for it, if anybody knows douche... its Mayhem  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> > YES I DO KNOW DEALING WITH TOOLS LIKE YOU


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> > Take this guys word for it, if anybody knows douche... its Mayhem  :biggrin:
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 17 2007, 05:07 PM~9470920
> * :roflmao: You know I just try and push the roid rage to see if you do shit to end up on the news right  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA YES FOKKER :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)




----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

^^^ that you?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Dec 17 2007, 08:52 PM~9472804
> *^^^ that you?
> *


Yep :biggrin:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

dude that looks awsome :thumbsup: :thumbsup: is that the guy from kr8?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Dec 17 2007, 09:00 PM~9472866
> *dude that looks awsome :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: is that the guy from kr8?
> *


Yep hes a bad man


----------



## Bajito93 (Nov 16, 2007)

that kit looks real good homie uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bajito93_@Dec 17 2007, 09:07 PM~9472915
> *that kit looks real good homie uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 17 2007, 09:49 PM~9472773
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Damn!!! The Knuckle Babies Are Flowing!

SKEET! SKEET! SKEET! :biggrin:


Looking Fawking Good 509!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 17 2007, 07:49 PM~9472773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Thanks guys


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

LOOK AT THE MOTHAFAWKIN WHEELS!!! :thumbsup:


Can't Wait To See More Flix 509!!! :biggrin:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Looks very nice!


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 18 2007, 02:28 AM~9475001
> *LOL! :roflmao: X2....Shit is looking good 5 0 9*


----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 17 2007, 07:49 PM~9472773
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, my shits also going blacc. With a flake & patterned roof. 
Unfortunately......its the same colors this guy choose. Soooo before mothafuccers say I copied this fool. Lets get something straight, my cars in the works & has been in the works for a minute. Its too far along to change anything now & I'm pretty sure this cat ain't changing a thing ethier. So. Point is, just know theres two VERY SIMILAR cars being built simultaneous.
Let the better man win.


----------



## 19cutty84 (Oct 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Dec 15 2007, 02:17 PM~9459623
> *Repost my shit, why not   cant wait for summer
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that fleet is clean. The grill sets it off. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 17 2007, 09:49 PM~9472773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn bro thats gonna be one sick ass caddy ,theres gonna be feelings getting hurt :biggrin:


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 17 2007, 07:49 PM~9472773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good :biggrin:


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 17 2007, 07:49 PM~9472773
> *
> 
> 
> ...



sick.....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Dec 18 2007, 10:33 AM~9476198
> *sick.....
> *


x2


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

I need a booty kit the ass of my car feelin naked :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:tongue:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider+Dec 17 2007, 08:49 PM~9472773-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Easy there big guy :0 Yes we all know that people on LIL can bring the hate, but you got nothing to prove. Im sure both rides are not exact replica's of each other, they can both use the same colors (very hard to come out with something original) but still be very different. Keep putting it together so you can post pics


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Dec 18 2007, 11:08 AM~9476681
> *I need a booty kit the ass of my car feelin naked :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



WHERE DID YOU GET THOSE LIGHTS FROM....


----------



## nickatina (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Dec 18 2007, 11:08 AM~9476681
> *I need a booty kit the ass of my car feelin naked :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone know what caddy (year & model) that trunk emblem is off of?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nickatina_@Dec 18 2007, 02:10 PM~9477085
> *Anyone know what caddy (year & model) that trunk emblem is off of?
> *


YA THE NEW ONES JUST GO TO THE DEALER


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Dec 18 2007, 11:56 AM~9476996
> *WHERE DID YOU GET THOSE LIGHTS FROM....
> *


made tha lights


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nickatina_@Dec 18 2007, 12:10 PM~9477085
> *Anyone know what caddy (year & model) that trunk emblem is off of?
> *


2002-2004 Deville grill badge :biggrin:


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Dec 18 2007, 01:18 PM~9477510
> *made tha lights
> *



really....how, they look fucken sick...


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Dec 18 2007, 01:20 PM~9477520
> *really....how, they look fucken sick...
> *


thanks, it's pretty easy really: Dremel,Clear hot glue, and any Hardware store that carry's the plastic covers for office lighting


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 17 2007, 07:49 PM~9472773
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks SICK as hell dawg!! :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bajito93 (Nov 16, 2007)

Something new for tha Vegas area


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Dec 18 2007, 01:25 PM~9477547
> *thanks, it's pretty easy really: Dremel,Clear hot glue, and any Hardware store that carry's the plastic covers for office lighting
> *



make some, i'll buy them off of you.....


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Dec 18 2007, 04:36 PM~9478538
> *make some, i'll buy them off of you.....
> *


Two regulars to this thread make and sell these items...RAIDERSEQUAL and TrueMike-S :thumbsup:

Edit :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 18 2007, 06:04 PM~9478724
> *Two regulars to this thread make and sell these items...RaiderSoquel and TrueMike-S :thumbsup:
> *


if im not mistaken somebodys got those LED bulb kits for em too that plug in like the regular lights


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by magilla_gorilla_@Dec 18 2007, 07:52 AM~9475732
> *Damn, my shits also going blacc. With a flake & patterned roof.
> Unfortunately......its the same colors this guy choose. Soooo before mothafuccers say I copied this fool. Lets get something straight, my cars in the works & has been in the works for a minute. Its too far along to change anything now & I'm pretty sure this cat ain't changing a thing ethier. So. Point is, just know theres two VERY SIMILAR cars being built simultaneous.
> Let the better man win.
> *


I seen your ride and i know its been in the works. Dont trip it will still look different Joe has his own style homie


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 18 2007, 04:04 PM~9478724
> *Two regulars to this thread make and sell these items...RaiderSoquel and TrueMike-S :thumbsup:
> *



HOW MUCH...


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 18 2007, 04:04 PM~9478724
> *Two regulars to this thread make and sell these items...RaiderSoquel and TrueMike-S :thumbsup:
> *


i just got covers

but i can make those too :biggrin: 

but let me try it first on mines so i dont mess urs up  

mines

before








after









before








after


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by magilla_gorilla_@Dec 18 2007, 08:52 AM~9475732
> *Damn, my shits also going blacc. With a flake & patterned roof.
> Unfortunately......its the same colors this guy choose. Soooo before mothafuccers say I copied this fool. Lets get something straight, my cars in the works & has been in the works for a minute. Its too far along to change anything now & I'm pretty sure this cat ain't changing a thing ethier. So. Point is, just know theres two VERY SIMILAR cars being built simultaneous.
> Let the better man win.
> *


Relax bro its no big deal


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Thanks for all the compliments guys


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Dec 18 2007, 12:08 PM~9476681
> *I need a booty kit the ass of my car feelin naked :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Wow :0 :wow: Didnt notice that there was no red behind the clear lenses, good job with that :thumbsup: Looks real good! So did you use the 1157 direct replacement bulb? Is it possible to get a shot of the lights on? Close garage and step on brake while taking picture :biggrin: c'mon, do it for us


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 18 2007, 07:05 PM~9479939
> *Wow  :0  :wow: Didnt notice that there was no red behind the clear lenses, good job with that :thumbsup: Looks real good! So did you use the 1157 direct replacement bulb? Is it possible to get a shot of the lights on? Close garage and step on brake while taking picture  :biggrin: c'mon, do it for us
> 
> 
> *


Thanks, ya thats what I used, they look alright, I want to redo them with an L.E.D. board that runs the length of the light so the whole thing lights up instead of three seperate bulbs. But hey, it will work for now  

Old pic when i first put them on


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Dec 18 2007, 08:27 PM~9480115
> *Thanks, ya thats what I used, they look alright, I want to redo them with an L.E.D. board that runs the length of the light so the whole thing lights up instead of three seperate bulbs. But hey, it will work for now
> 
> Old pic when i first put them on
> *


Thanks for the pic... Yes, the LED's would look good also :yes: I am gathering as much info on that as possible. :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Dec 15 2007, 01:17 PM~9459623
> *Repost my shit, why not   cant wait for summer
> 
> 
> ...


hella clean


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

yo ill is it gonna be juiced?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

my 96. dont worry I got D's too.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 19 2007, 01:32 AM~9482534
> *my 96.  dont worry I got D's too.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS CLEAN ON BIG RIMS :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

thanks homie, I like to switch my shit up every now and then.


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 19 2007, 01:39 AM~9482570
> *thanks homie, I like to switch my shit up every now and then.
> *



WHAT DID YOU DO TO MAKE THEM FIT.....

shit looks hella clean...


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Dec 19 2007, 01:31 AM~9482528
> *yo ill is it gonna be juiced?
> *


gettin juice as we speak


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 19 2007, 01:32 AM~9482534
> *my 96.  dont worry I got D's too.
> 
> 
> ...


and hopefully some of those sick ass skirts from skim :cheesy:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Latest project... have to bridge the center section and finsh welding but coming along nicely... Once done it will be cleaned up :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## big body brian (Apr 4, 2006)

anyone have pics of candy green fleetwoods with tan top or any color fleets painted with tan tops.


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 19 2007, 01:32 AM~9482534
> *my 96.  dont worry I got D's too.
> 
> 
> ...


car looks tight as hell with those wheels .. damm its always nice to have both.. i switch wheels out on my truck .. from spokes to billets once in awile 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Dec 19 2007, 05:25 PM~9485868
> *car looks tight as hell with those wheels .. damm its always nice to have both.. i switch wheels out on my truck .. from spokes to billets once in awile
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


GOOD 4 YOU DUMMY ,NO ONE ASKED?


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 19 2007, 03:26 PM~9485875
> *GOOD 4 YOU DUMMY ,NO ONE ASKED?
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: buy a town car and get over it hoe


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Dec 19 2007, 05:27 PM~9485884
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: buy a town car and get over it hoe
> *


DONT U WORRY MY LITTLE BEEF CURTAIN!! :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 19 2007, 03:29 PM~9485892
> *DONT U WORRY MY LITTLE BEEF CURTAIN!! :biggrin:
> *


alright bull sack ...... :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Dec 19 2007, 05:32 PM~9485908
> *alright bull sack ...... :biggrin:
> *


NO PROB MULE DICK RYDER


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 19 2007, 01:32 AM~9482534
> *my 96.  dont worry I got D's too.
> 
> 
> ...


Dam, that looks real nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 19 2007, 04:35 PM~9485925
> *NO  PROB MULE DICK RYDER
> *


Damn Mayhem, why everytime I see you posting is there "Dick" coming out your mouth :0 I mean the word... well... :ugh: :wow: yea, the word. :biggrin:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

CHECK OUT MY 93

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=380591&hl=


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 19 2007, 08:52 PM~9487693
> *Damn Mayhem, why everytime I see you posting is there "Dick" coming out your mouth  :0 I mean the word... well...  :ugh:  :wow: yea, the word.  :biggrin:
> *



Bwahahahahahahaha.... :roflmao:

Mayhem Is The Reason Prostitutes Get Happy When They Smell Dick In The Air, What They Don't Know Is That Mayhem Just bUrPeD!!! :0


:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Dec 19 2007, 10:43 AM~9483729
> *WHAT DID YOU DO TO MAKE THEM FIT.....
> 
> shit looks hella clean...
> *


nothing, they bolt right up, no rubbing.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Sup Fools??? :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## TOXXIC (Jun 29, 2006)




----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 18 2007, 08:08 PM~9480422
> *Thanks for the pic... Yes, the LED's would look good also :yes: I am gathering as much info on that as possible.  :biggrin:
> *


X2  :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 19 2007, 08:52 PM~9487693
> *Damn Mayhem, why everytime I see you posting is there "Dick" coming out your mouth  :0 I mean the word... well...  :ugh:  :wow: yea, the word.  :biggrin:
> *


STFU U PANZY ASS MOON MAIDEN SUCK A CAWK FOKKER



> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 20 2007, 01:39 AM~9490043
> *Bwahahahahahahaha.... :roflmao:
> 
> Mayhem Is The Reason Prostitutes Get Happy When They Smell Dick In The Air, What They Don't Know Is That Mayhem Just bUrPeD!!!  :0
> ...


AND THEY SMELL YOUR CUM FARTS YOU TURD BURGLER


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 19 2007, 07:52 PM~9487693
> *Damn Mayhem, why everytime I see you posting is there "Dick" coming out your mouth  :0 I mean the word... well...  :ugh:  :wow: yea, the word.  :biggrin:
> *





> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 20 2007, 01:12 PM~9492917
> *STFU U PANZY ASS MOON MAIDEN SUCK A CAWK FOKKER
> *


Point proven


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 20 2007, 02:45 PM~9493127
> *Point proven
> *


WRONG PUDD PULLER


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

a few pics, cant wait till San Bernardino to show the new upgrades


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Dec 20 2007, 01:29 PM~9493378
> *a few pics, cant wait till San Bernardino to show the new upgrades
> 
> 
> ...



fucken sick....

are your windows air brushed ??


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Dec 20 2007, 02:02 PM~9493534
> *fucken sick....
> 
> are your windows air brushed ??
> *


not airbrushed, David Renterria Master Engraver did the work


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Dec 20 2007, 02:10 PM~9493586
> *not airbrushed, David Renterria Master Engraver did the work
> *



DAMN, you can't even tell it's engraved.....good shit man


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

its been a while so here you all go lol


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

ah shit not again


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Dec 20 2007, 01:29 PM~9493378
> *a few pics, cant wait till San Bernardino to show the new upgrades
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 20 2007, 05:33 PM~9495167
> *ah shit not again
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

ok so on a scale of 1 thru a motherfucker how much of a motherfucker is it to take of the rear windshield on a fleet wit a rag on it?????????????


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 20 2007, 11:24 PM~9498017
> *ok so on a scale of 1 thru a motherfucker how much of a motherfucker is it to take of the rear windshield on a fleet wit a rag on it?????????????
> *


Time for a new top


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER (Sep 14, 2006)

happy new years


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

TTT...


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 20 2007, 10:21 PM~9497992
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


x3... :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 20 2007, 10:43 PM~9498210
> *Time for a new top
> *


well yea i figure that either way its a parts car so dont really give a shit bout da top just need to take dat winshield out


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

mine... :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 21 2007, 01:31 AM~9499048
> *well yea i figure that either way its a parts car so dont really give a shit bout da top just need to take dat winshield out
> *


Basically, rip the top off after removing the lower trim peice, there is a plastic trim under the top around the rear glass, it is held in by screws take that off and you should be able to get to the glass fairly easy or if your like me my stereo blew my back glass out so I didnt have to cut anything.


----------



## KadillakKing (Aug 20, 2005)

Just pick this lil virgin up..


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Dec 21 2007, 01:24 AM~9498585
> *TTT...
> *


When are you gonna give us some pitctures of the UPGRADES ? ? ? ?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Dec 21 2007, 12:21 AM~9497992-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wahahahahaha


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 21 2007, 01:39 AM~9499077
> *if your like me my stereo blew my back glass out so I didnt have to cut anything.
> *


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 21 2007, 12:39 AM~9499077
> *Basically, rip the top off after removing the lower trim peice, there is a plastic trim under the top around the rear glass, it is held in by screws take that off and you should be able to get to the glass fairly easy or if your like me my stereo blew my back glass out so I didnt have to cut anything.
> *


Yea fuck it looks like ill get to fuck some shit up then


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 21 2007, 12:39 AM~9499077
> *Basically, rip the top off after removing the lower trim peice, there is a plastic trim under the top around the rear glass, it is held in by screws take that off and you should be able to get to the glass fairly easy or if your like me my stereo blew my back glass out so I didnt have to cut anything.
> *


I like the OG vynil roof or painted (especially patterned out) top look....speaking of, do any of you have the rear bottom roof trim where it separates the vynil from the paint laying around that you might want to get rid of? With a few of you ging to a painted top, I figured at least some of you would have it laying around. :biggrin: Fuck, the more I see these big bodies, the more I love them. I liked them since beofre I picked mine up, but now that I have one and pay even more attention to them, I've gotten ino them more. I just want a pinstriped daily driver/street cruiser on redone stock paint, but all the patterned out Fleetwoods posted on here make me want to pattern mine out. :cheesy: Nice Fleetwoods, again! :thumbsup:  Oh, and 509 Rider, those are some bad ass wheels you picked up for your Fleetwood, bro. I was thinking of how bad ass those look last night.  I also joined the Cadillac Forums because of that post you posted about the "Saved 94 Fleetwood" guy who was hating on your ride in there. I haven't posted in there, just checked it out a few times. Same screen name on there as I have in here.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Dec 21 2007, 12:32 PM~9501485
> *I like the OG vynil roof or painted (especially patterned out) top look....speaking of, do any of you have the rear bottom roof trim where it separates the vynil from the paint laying around that you might want to get rid of? With a few of you ging to a painted top, I figured at least some of you would have it laying around. :biggrin: Fuck, the more I see these big bodies, the more I love them. I liked them since beofre I picked mine up, but now that I have one and pay even more attention to them, I've gotten ino them more. I just want a pinstriped daily driver/street cruiser on redone stock paint, but all the patterned out Fleetwoods posted on here make me want to pattern mine out.  :cheesy: Nice Fleetwoods, again! :thumbsup:   Oh, and 509 Rider, those are some bad ass wheels you picked up for your Fleetwood, bro. I was thinking of how bad ass those look last night.   I also joined the Cadillac Forums because of that post you posted about the "Saved 94 Fleetwood" guy who was hating on your ride in there. I haven't posted in there, just checked it out a few times. Same screen name on there as I have in here.
> *


I have a spare trim if you need it, ya some of the guys on the caddy forums are dickheads.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 20 2007, 07:33 PM~9495167
> *ah shit not again
> *


haha you know i got more


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## killakali (Dec 22, 2007)

for all the people that can 3 wheel in their fleet what set up did you use.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

3 Pumps Homie...


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

G'd UP COMING TO U IN '08


----------



## killakali (Dec 22, 2007)

thats a nice color raidersequal its like a bronz or what.

so thats whats up you need 3 pumps to 3 wheel anybody have any other set ups 2 pumps i heard 4 pump set up are neccesary to do a standing 3 wheel in a big body.


----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 23 2007, 11:58 AM~9514384
> *G'd UP COMING TO U IN '08
> 
> 
> ...


Is Mario's doing your paint work?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by magilla_gorilla_@Dec 23 2007, 01:25 PM~9514898
> *Is Mario's doing your paint work?
> *


no not tthis one too far larry gonzalez outta hayward is doing it


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by killakali_@Dec 23 2007, 12:27 PM~9514548
> *thats a nice color raidersequal its like a bronz or what.
> 
> so thats whats up you need 3 pumps to 3 wheel anybody have any other set ups 2 pumps i heard 4 pump set up are neccesary to do a standing 3 wheel in a big body.
> *


if i told u i would have to kill you :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Looks Good :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Dec 23 2007, 03:10 PM~9515573
> *Looks Good  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: thanx


----------



## xxxmark13xxx (Dec 1, 2007)

I know it's nothing compared to the stuff that's already been posted, but here's my daily driver. It's stock except for an in-dash DVD player and the 22s.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 23 2007, 11:58 AM~9514384
> *G'd UP COMING TO U IN '08
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 23 2007, 11:58 AM~9514384
> *G'd UP COMING TO U IN '08
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE !!*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 23 2007, 11:58 AM~9514384
> *G'd UP COMING TO U IN '08
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE !!*


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

THANX

X3 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 23 2007, 08:40 PM~9517577
> *THANX
> 
> X3 :0 :biggrin:
> ...


*DAMN COMPUTER IS TRIPPIN !! * :0


----------



## PoFolkz (May 31, 2007)

Whats up any grills forsale?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 23 2007, 11:58 AM~9514384
> *G'd UP COMING TO U IN '08
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Homie! I like that color. I see you shaved your back door handles. Anymore mods? :thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 1 2007, 08:23 PM~9351392
> *A few updates pics...
> Test fitting my radiator support.
> 
> ...


DAMN Cricket i hope you get the right computer soon so that bitch can get DONE!!! its right were my frame needs to be


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 24 2007, 03:18 AM~9519080
> *Nice Homie! I like that color. I see you shaved your back door handles. Anymore mods? :thumbsup:
> *



X2... :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 24 2007, 01:47 AM~9519159
> *DAMN Cricket i hope you get the right computer soon so that bitch can get DONE!!! its right were my frame needs to be
> *


Soon... :nicoderm:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 24 2007, 01:18 AM~9519080
> *Nice Homie! I like that color. I see you shaved your back door handles. Anymore mods? :thumbsup:
> *


YEA I SHAVED OFF THE MIRRORS CUZ IMMA UP GRADE TO THE 95-96 MIRRORS


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 24 2007, 02:43 AM~9519339
> *YEA I SHAVED OFF THE MIRRORS CUZ IMMA UP GRADE TO THE 95-96 MIRRORS
> *


I thought about doing mine that color. But I didnt. That always been a nice color that you dont see alot of.


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 23 2007, 08:58 PM~9514384
> *G'd UP COMING TO U IN '08
> 
> 
> ...


That's the nicest color I've ever seen on a bigbody.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 24 2007, 03:43 AM~9519339
> *YEA I SHAVED OFF THE MIRRORS CUZ IMMA UP GRADE TO THE 95-96 MIRRORS
> *


Ride is looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 24 2007, 09:51 AM~9520456
> *Ride is looking good :thumbsup:
> *


THANX


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Dec 24 2007, 04:11 AM~9519612
> *That's the nicest color I've ever seen on a bigbody.
> *


yea when i seen the sample i just fell in love with it


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

how are yor wheels gonna look like?


> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 24 2007, 02:36 AM~9519310
> *Soon... :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## 1980caddy (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Dec 24 2007, 04:11 AM~9519612
> *That's the nicest color I've ever seen on a bigbody.
> *


caca brown? :uh:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 24 2007, 01:01 PM~9521778
> *how are yor wheels gonna look like?
> *











I had a hard time color matching but finally got it.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 24 2007, 02:11 PM~9522254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


13x7 daytons?


----------



## killakali (Dec 22, 2007)

are you going to use chromies or gold rims


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by killakali_@Dec 24 2007, 04:00 PM~9522875
> *are you going to use chromies or gold rims
> *


me?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Alot of nice bigbodys in the works.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

cant wait to get these back on


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 24 2007, 06:48 PM~9523548
> *cant wait to get these back on
> 
> 
> ...


that will be tight, you are gonna run skinny whites though huh :biggrin: That color you chose is fuckin bangin! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 24 2007, 10:57 PM~9525530
> *that will be tight, you are gonna run skinny whites though huh :biggrin: That color you chose is fuckin bangin! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


naw imma keep the fats

i love em 

but when i get my zeniths i think i will be runnin the skinny whites


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

hopefully be posting up my own up in here soon :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 23 2007, 01:58 PM~9514384
> *G'd UP COMING TO U IN '08
> 
> 
> ...



That Shyt Is Bangin Indeed... :thumbsup:


Care To Share The Color Info? :dunno:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Dec 25 2007, 11:43 PM~9531394
> *hopefully be posting up my own up in here soon :biggrin:
> *




Waddup Homie... uffin:


----------



## PoFolkz (May 31, 2007)

in charlotte 93 fleetwood fortrade anyone interested


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 25 2007, 11:58 PM~9532645
> *That Shyt Is Bangin Indeed... :thumbsup:
> Care To Share The Color Info? :dunno:
> *


NAW I DONT WANNA DO DAT 



OK ITS BROWN


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Miami lil


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SILVERLAC305_@Dec 25 2007, 09:56 PM~9530678
> *HOOD MONEY GOT NEW GUTS...07 DEVILLE SEATS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 24 2007, 06:48 PM~9523548
> *cant wait to get these back on
> 
> 
> ...


Those are going to bring out the paint real good. Cant wait to see it around


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

o you will!! :biggrin:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

$2200 o.b.o!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Nice Tat.


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 26 2007, 04:35 AM~9533098
> *NAW I DONT WANNA DO DAT
> OK ITS BROWN
> *



:roflmao:

Hey... It Was Worth A Try... Lolz...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 26 2007, 08:48 AM~9533224
> *Miami lil
> 
> 
> ...




Damn Homie... Nice Tatt... :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 27 2007, 12:04 AM~9539753
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Hey... It Was Worth A Try... Lolz...
> *


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)




----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

anyone got pics of some of the 2dr conversions????


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

CAN SOME ONE HELP ME OUT I JUST GOT A 93 FLEETWOOD AND I WANT TO PUT SOME 14S ON IT PUT HOW DO I GET THEM ON WITH OUT THEM RUBBING ON THE SKIRTS IVE SEEN THAT HAPPEN TO A COUPLE OF PEOPLE AND I DON'T WANT THAT TO HAPPEN.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 26 2007, 12:00 AM~9532659
> *Waddup Homie... uffin:
> *


sup dawg :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Dec 28 2007, 12:06 AM~9547339
> *sup dawg  :biggrin:
> *



Where Those Flix Of The Fleet At??? :dunno:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

any one got parts for sale? i really need a buttom piece trunk latch complete asap... and rear back up lights


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Well, finally made it to the interior shop! :biggrin: 










Test fitting the fiberglass E&G shell.



















I'm putting lite grey ostrich skin on the top.










Just put my new wheels on. Finally got those rusted ones off that I was rolling the frame around on.










Hopefully everything will start falling into place and I can finish this Blue Babe on up.


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Dec 27 2007, 10:04 PM~9547303
> *CAN SOME ONE HELP ME OUT I JUST GOT A 93 FLEETWOOD AND I WANT TO PUT SOME 14S ON IT PUT HOW DO I GET THEM ON WITH OUT THEM RUBBING ON THE SKIRTS IVE SEEN THAT HAPPEN TO A COUPLE OF PEOPLE AND I DON'T WANT THAT TO HAPPEN.
> *


YOU HAVE TO BEND THE THE HANDLES FURTHER ONTO THE CLIP..


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 28 2007, 12:40 AM~9548684
> *Well, finally made it to the interior shop! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i see a bunch of x's


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 28 2007, 02:16 PM~9550921
> *i see a bunch of x's
> *


x2


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

this isnt my pic, wheres it at?


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 28 2007, 01:40 AM~9548684
> *Well, finally made it to the interior shop! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




How are you going to tease us like that! :angry: hno: :angry: hno: 

:biggrin: :wave: Please provide us with pictures to go along with what you have just described, thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95ltc_@Dec 28 2007, 12:44 PM~9551084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up homie?? saw the pick w/ the chrome ones........looks nice :biggrin:


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)




----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)




----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by area651rider_@Dec 28 2007, 01:29 PM~9551381
> *
> *


nice ride loving the two tone :biggrin:


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillacjacc_@Dec 28 2007, 12:14 PM~9551280
> *whats up homie?? saw the pick w/ the chrome ones........looks nice :biggrin:
> *



Hey all thanks to you cadillacjacc!


----------



## cfbtx (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

SORRY Homies!!! :roflmao: :twak: Let me try this again...

At the interior shop now









Test fitting the fiberglass E&G top

















Heres the ostrich skin Im putting on the top









Got my rims on now too.









Almost ready for the streets :biggrin: Yes, I did say street not trailer :0


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 29 2007, 03:40 AM~9556723
> *SORRY Homies!!!  :roflmao:  :twak: Let me try this again...
> 
> At the interior shop now
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 29 2007, 01:40 AM~9556723
> *SORRY Homies!!!  :roflmao:  :twak: Let me try this again...
> 
> At the interior shop now
> ...


BAD MOTHER FUCKER 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

uffin: :thumbsup: Love this Lac! Thanks for keeping us updated


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 29 2007, 01:40 AM~9556723
> *SORRY Homies!!!  :roflmao:  :twak: Let me try this again...
> 
> At the interior shop now
> ...


*DAMN LOOKS GOOD !! LOVE THE COLOR .* :thumbsup:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

back then :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

now


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 29 2007, 01:40 AM~9556723
> *SORRY Homies!!!  :roflmao:  :twak: Let me try this again...
> 
> At the interior shop now
> ...


Your ride looks mean, does your back end lay out?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 29 2007, 02:40 AM~9556723
> *SORRY Homies!!!  :roflmao:  :twak: Let me try this again...
> 
> At the interior shop now
> ...





:worship: :worship: :worship: ....and its gonna be a street rida.... :thumbsup:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Dec 27 2007, 11:04 PM~9547303
> *CAN SOME ONE HELP ME OUT I JUST GOT A 93 FLEETWOOD AND I WANT TO PUT SOME 14S ON IT PUT HOW DO I GET THEM ON WITH OUT THEM RUBBING ON THE SKIRTS IVE SEEN THAT HAPPEN TO A COUPLE OF PEOPLE AND I DON'T WANT THAT TO HAPPEN.
> *



you can roll 14x6s with a 175/75 and you wont have any trouble at all....


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 29 2007, 06:03 PM~9559553
> *you can roll 14x6s with a 175/75 and you wont have any trouble at all....
> *



Man, I still had to shave a bit off the clips though. No big deal just shove them handles up a little further


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 29 2007, 04:03 PM~9559553
> *you can roll 14x6s with a 175/75 and you wont have any trouble at all....
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 29 2007, 03:40 AM~9556723
> *SORRY Homies!!!  :roflmao:  :twak: Let me try this again...
> 
> At the interior shop now
> ...



looking great!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

where are you from lac of respect


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Dec 29 2007, 10:00 PM~9560913
> *looking great!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 29 2007, 04:03 PM~9559553
> *you can roll 14x6s with a 175/75 and you wont have any trouble at all....
> *


THANKS HOMIE I'LL DO THAT


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

QUESTION FOR ALL YOU BIG BODY OWNERS...... I KNOW ITS COMMON FOR THE BLACK PLASTIC COATING TO CRACK ON THE BELT MOULDINGS AND AROUND THE MOULDINGS ON THE DOOR GLASSES... IS THERE A WAY TO REMOVE THAT AND JUST LEAVE THEM CHROME....OR IS MY BEST BET TO BUY NEW ONES? :uh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 28 2007, 12:13 AM~9548455
> *Where Those Flix Of The Fleet At??? :dunno:
> *


POST THEM UP TOMORROW...STILL NEED TO GET THE RIMS, GOTTA WAIT ON THEM, NO CASH :uh:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Dec 29 2007, 09:33 PM~9561677
> *QUESTION FOR ALL YOU BIG BODY OWNERS...... I KNOW ITS COMMON FOR THE BLACK PLASTIC COATING TO CRACK ON THE BELT MOULDINGS AND AROUND THE MOULDINGS ON THE DOOR GLASSES... IS THERE A WAY TO REMOVE THAT AND JUST LEAVE THEM CHROME....OR IS MY BEST BET TO BUY NEW ONES? :uh:
> *


mine where screwed but if i were u i would take em off it looks a hell of a lot better .i did it and im very satisfied

but the big bottom one is not stainless its metal so u would have to get it chromed or it will rust

but over all its worth it. i like it


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 29 2007, 09:36 PM~9561698
> *mine where screwed but if i were u i would take em off it looks a hell of a lot better .i did it and im very satisfied
> 
> but the big bottom one is not stainless its metal so u would have to get it chromed or it will rust
> ...


DO YOU KNOW HOW TO REMOVE THAT DAMN PLASTIC COATING? IM GUESSING BEING REALLY CAREFUL WITH A RAZOR??


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

PICS?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i tried that and it will take forever

what i tell u may sound a bit crazy but it works

u need so go to like a home depot and get a "tile remover". its in a can like acetone, mineral spirits ect.
you get that and you put it all over the plastic and let it sit for a few minutes and it will begin to eat it up then u just peel it off

thats the best way of doing it 

i tried cutting it, heating up the glue, acetone, everything and although it will get it off it will take forever so the tile remover to me is the best way to go 


and make sure to use gloves because it will start eating at your skin( it happened to me  )


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 29 2007, 11:36 PM~9561698
> *mine where screwed but if i were u i would take em off it looks a hell of a lot better .i did it and im very satisfied
> 
> but the big bottom one is not stainless its metal so u would have to get it chromed or it will rust
> ...


that's what I'm doing with mine...took off that garbage cadillac plastic finish and sent everything to the plater...>Those big bodies can never have enough chrome... :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 29 2007, 10:13 PM~9561938
> *that's what I'm doing with mine...took off that garbage cadillac plastic finish and sent everything to the plater...>Those big bodies can never have enough chrome... :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Dec 29 2007, 03:32 PM~9559410
> *Your ride looks mean, does your back end lay out?
> *


Yes!!!!!! Thats one thing its got to do. It lays the frame all the way down in the ass. And just to let you know it has 30 inch strokes in the ass. :0 :biggrin: Single Gate! Its a STREET HOPPER if I havent told anybody!!! :tongue: It been a long hard road... After two deaths. My little bro getting shot in the head and serviving. My best friend getting 62yrs to life. Yeah, thats why its taking me three years to build this lac. Thank to everybody who has giving me props on my build. And for you haters FUCK YOU!!! This is for you! If you dont like it build something to nose up to it. Or build something to show against it :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 29 2007, 08:29 PM~9561162
> *where are you from lac of respect
> *


Sup Dog? I'm from a small place call Danville Virginia. It sucks to have a Lowrider here cause Im the only one. I have to go all the way to North Carolina just to cruise and hangout with other Lowriders. Im just a nobody trying to put Danville Virginia on the map. :biggrin: We can do this Lowrider thing on the East Coast too. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

I'm in Danville right now


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 29 2007, 10:01 PM~9561872
> *i tried that and it will take forever
> 
> what i tell u may sound a bit crazy but it works
> ...


cool thanks bro....another question though....wont it eat at the rubber part that lays against the window? do you just gotta be careful and get it on the hard plastic only??  this is what im talking about :uh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

heres the one i picked up yesterday, had the castle grill b4 the car....got the chrome pillars and booty kit in the garage....just waiting to get money for the wheels :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i took all my trim off because when ik got it all off i polished mines or you can take it to your plater and he can polish it

but yea its best to take it all off

but when u do make sure u label them because they all look the same and they are really not and it will take forever to it back together


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Dec 30 2007, 02:51 PM~9566209
> *heres the one i picked up yesterday, had the castle grill b4 the car....got the chrome pillars and booty kit in the garage....just waiting to get money for the wheels :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice lookin lac i say next get it some wheels :biggrin:


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

:roflmao: Love that color! First thing i knew i had to have were the wheels, now im scroungin' up to get the grill and still up in the air about the booty kit


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Dec 30 2007, 03:51 PM~9566604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


read my mind about the colored spokes :biggrin: what color was it for the spokes bro??


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

I ended up having to send Keith/ Homeboyz a pic of the Caddy. Called him up and he said not to worry, knew exactly what i wanted. Their almost a silver bluish color. I Thought I needed baby blue at first :no:, said that would be too light. He matched em perfectly..


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Danville VA??? Never heard of it, but it damn sure is on the map now. Somebody out there knows how to build a lac.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 30 2007, 01:47 AM~9562851
> *Sup Dog? I'm from a small place call Danville Virginia. It sucks to have a Lowrider here cause Im the only one. I have to go all the way to North Carolina just to cruise and hangout with other Lowriders. Im just a nobody trying to put Danville Virginia on the map. :biggrin: We can do this Lowrider thing on the East Coast too. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


bro theres a lot of lowriders n VA, checcout low-riders.com thats all round MD VA NC region riders


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane+Dec 30 2007, 06:06 PM~9566674-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Someone said use tile remover to get the plastic stuff off the chrome trim around the windows? anybody else try this? I think I will give it a try.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Dec 31 2007, 02:11 PM~9573382
> *Someone said use tile remover to get the plastic stuff off the chrome trim around the windows?  anybody else try this?  I think I will give it a try.
> *


TRY IT AND TELL ME HOW IT GOES??


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

telling u it works

it just kinda bubbles up and just slides off

shit after i used it on thats i use it to strip everything 

i used it to strip the paint off a bike frame and it worked

some good shit

what ull end up with


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

name is

KLEAN STRIP ADHESIVE REMOVER


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 31 2007, 03:08 PM~9574205
> *telling u it works
> 
> it just kinda bubbles up and just slides off
> ...


Looks like it worked to me  Thanks for sharing the info :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks like i am headed to home depot. thanks for letting me know that it strip paint as well. Real good to know


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Dec 31 2007, 03:38 PM~9574447
> *Looks like i am headed to home depot.  thanks for letting me know that it strip paint as well.  Real good to know
> *


Take pics of the process and post them up for us :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

and its only like 9 bucks :biggrin:


----------



## nickatina (Dec 31, 2006)

Any close-up pics please :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i dont got my lac wit me so i cant but someone else may have some


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 31 2007, 02:16 AM~9571366
> *Ride Is lookin Good Homie... Off To A Good Start... :thumbsup:
> :0
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Dec 30 2007, 05:29 PM~9567189
> *I ended up having to send Keith/ Homeboyz a pic of the Caddy.  Called him up and he said not to worry, knew exactly what i wanted.  Their almost a silver bluish color. I Thought I needed baby blue at first  :no:, said that would be too light.  He matched em perfectly..
> *


cool, thanks bro...i guess ima do the same :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

got another question......if i put 13's do i need to shave some of the calipers and quarters to clear? i hear a lot of people just put 13x6 in the back....but i want to be able to rotate the tires from front to back so i just want to get 13x7


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Dec 31 2007, 07:27 PM~9576813
> *got another question......if i put 13's do i need to shave some of the calipers and quarters to clear? i hear a lot of people just put 13x6 in the back....but i want to be able to rotate the tires from front to back so i just want to get 13x7
> *


best thing to do is just get some zeniths or daytons

if u dont got the money just rn the 14x6s for now and save up for em

cuz the 13x5s look like shit


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 29 2007, 01:40 AM~9556723
> *SORRY Homies!!!  :roflmao:  :twak: Let me try this again...
> 
> At the interior shop now
> ...


BEST THING I SEEN IN A WHILE!!!! EVEN GOT A CALL FROM CHRIS SAYING HEY IM WORKIN ON YA FRAME!!! THANKS FOR GETTIN IT OUT THE WAY LOL. WHEN YOU THINK YOULL BE DONE?


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 29 2007, 11:40 PM~9562787
> *Yes!!!!!! Thats one thing its got to do. It lays the frame all the way down in the ass. And just to let you know it has 30 inch strokes in the ass. :0  :biggrin: Single Gate! Its a STREET HOPPER if I havent told anybody!!! :tongue: It been a long hard road... After two deaths. My little bro getting shot in the head and serviving. My best friend getting 62yrs to life. Yeah, thats why its taking me three years to build this lac. Thank to everybody who has giving me props on my build. And for you haters FUCK YOU!!! This is for you! If you dont like it build something to nose up to it. Or build something to show against it :0  :biggrin:
> *


Sorry to hear about all that but you still came out strong, Which is inspiring me on my Big body.........


----------



## TOXXIC (Jun 29, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

Lovin the 4th brake light........


----------



## cfbtx (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Jan 1 2008, 06:29 PM~9582497
> *top just a little big sorry
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 1 2008, 11:51 AM~9580259
> *BEST THING I SEEN IN A WHILE!!!! EVEN GOT A CALL FROM CHRIS SAYING HEY IM WORKIN ON YA FRAME!!! THANKS FOR GETTIN IT OUT THE WAY LOL. WHEN YOU THINK YOULL BE DONE?
> *


Yeah we worked on it today. :biggrin: Your frame is going to be nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

Kricket you going to Debut it in Wilmington? Or will it be ready in time?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Jan 1 2008, 11:57 AM~9580280
> *Sorry to hear about all that but you still came out strong, Which is inspiring me on my Big body.........
> *


Thanks Dogg. :thumbsup: Hope I can inspire alot of people. Cause its alot of people out there that inspired me. Everytime I sais I was going to finish it up either a hater, hated or a Nice ass Low Low would bust out somewhere and make me keep Building. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@Jan 2 2008, 12:05 AM~9585341
> *Kricket you going to Debut it in Wilmington?  Or will it be ready in time?
> *


 :dunno: It doesnt have the interior in it yet. But I might take it. I have a couple parts cars with interior. Its not a show so I might. :dunno:


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

Cool, Im going to try to make it up there, It depends on the trip to Orlando this weekend.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Just finished the top! Still got to put on the trim!
















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

Top looks nice, And the Moonroof in the back is just Gangsta. I'm lovin' it.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOXXIC_@Jan 1 2008, 05:35 PM~9581346
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 31 2007, 09:21 PM~9577155
> *best thing to do is just get some zeniths or daytons
> 
> if u dont got the money just rn the 14x6s for now and save up for em
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0 

*Who posted in: 93-96 Cadillac Fleetwoods
Poster Posts* 
OneSexy95Fleetwood 796 
MAYHEM 571 
*Skim 235 *
Cali-Stylz 234 
RAIDERSEQUAL 230 
Scrilla 192 
mr.pimpdaddy 186 
509Rider 142 
True-S_Mike 128 
Dino 104 
PAPER CHASER 102 
Hustler on the go 96 
WhiteChocolate 95 
INDIVIDUALS*512* 90 
djtwigsta 86 
badass 64 80 
INDIVIDUALS1996LA 70 
lac life 70 
cloz | grumpy 70 
GOLDMEMBER 70 
Silentdawg 66 
Perro 60 
Lac-of-Respect 59 
tito_ls 59 
INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER 57 
ESIDECADDY 55 
langeberg 54 
area651rider 52 
BIG DAWG 52 
G Style 49 
abel 47 
Big Rich 46 
mrtravieso 45 
Nasty 43 
RAGALAC 41 
lowrider63 41 
Cadillac Heaven 40 
93 fleetwood 40 
454SSallday 39 
ricks-94 caddy 39 
TRAFFIC-LAC 39 
1lowx99 34 
vengence 34 
Twotonz 34 
FORGIVEN 34


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

The trick for removing the black plastic around the really works. You do have to watch teh paint. Pics to come as soon as i figure out why i cant post them any more. i put the tile remover on the plastic, ate dinner and came back out and peeled it off with a razor blade. i got pics of the molded uppers and lowers, frame and all that stuff too.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 2 2008, 01:14 AM~9585410
> *Just finished the top! Still got to put on the trim!
> 
> 
> ...


Sic bro that looks like some quality work.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Jan 2 2008, 01:31 AM~9585852
> *The trick for removing the black plastic around the really works.  You do have to watch teh paint.  Pics to come as soon as i figure out why i cant post them any more.  i put the tile remover on the plastic, ate dinner and came back out and peeled it off with a razor blade.  i got pics of the molded uppers and lowers, frame and all that stuff too.
> *


told you guys


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 29 2007, 01:40 AM~9556723
> *SORRY Homies!!!  :roflmao:  :twak: Let me try this again...
> 
> At the interior shop now
> ...


the lac is coming together nicely, this is gonna be a hard ride to fuck with


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2007, 06:51 PM~9399991
> *over 200 and still runnin strong...daily driven all over.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




the update... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 2 2008, 05:01 AM~9585996
> *told you guys
> *



watch the PAINT. I got some on the door post just above the black stuff and it took that paint right off. It's going to the paint in a month or so, so no biggie.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Jan 2 2008, 11:52 AM~9587656
> *watch the PAINT.  I got some on the door post just above the black stuff and it took that paint right off.  It's going to the paint in a month or so, so no biggie.
> *


thats y i said it was best to tak it off because of that reason and so u can polish the stainless and get thats bottom piece plated


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 2 2008, 02:07 PM~9587762
> *thats y i said it was best to tak it off because of that reason and  so u can polish the stainless and get thats bottom piece plated
> *


how hard is it to take the trim off? I used some steel wool and shined it up, but it would be easier if it was off the car.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Jan 2 2008, 12:48 PM~9587998
> *how hard is it to take the trim off?  I used some steel wool and shined it up, but it would be easier if it was off the car.
> *


to me its easier because i wanted to polish mines up so it looked like chrome 


all u gotta do is look inside the door where the trim would be and theres only a few screws and then you just take them out and pull it off


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 2 2008, 12:14 AM~9585410
> *Just finished the top! Still got to put on the trim!
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS REAL NICE BRO , GOOD COLOR COMBO :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Im trying! THANKS EVERYONE!!!


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 2 2008, 12:14 AM~9585410
> *Just finished the top! Still got to put on the trim!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 2 2008, 09:55 AM~9586918
> *the update... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
Taken pics while rollen 108 mph  

what size rims do you got??


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

dam i didnt think the speedo went over 90 lmao...then again ive never tried


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 2 2008, 08:03 PM~9591028
> *dam i didnt think the speedo went over 90 lmao...then again ive never tried
> *


Oh it does :yes: :biggrin: It was a VERY long drive from Missouri to Cali... Didnt take any pics of mine :banghead:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 2 2008, 08:34 PM~9591364
> *Oh it does  :yes:  :biggrin: It was a VERY long drive from Missouri to Cali... Didnt take any pics of mine :banghead:
> *



then do it again...its not hard 2 get her up there....lol...it wont go over 107 usually, every once in a while she will get 2 108, unless i buy a programmer the governor wont let me... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect+Jan 2 2008, 12:02 AM~9585320-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whos doin the interior? someone around here?


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 29 2007, 01:40 AM~9556723
> *SORRY Homies!!!  :roflmao:  :twak: Let me try this again...
> 
> At the interior shop now
> ...


 :0 keep it up man :thumbsup: quick question did you shorten your rearend? also you said your running 30s and it still lays ass! howd you do it?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 2 2008, 10:37 PM~9593544
> *dang cricket didnt know you was helpin out!! hope chris pays well!! or you payin him lol
> whos doin the interior? someone around here?
> *


Just helping out cause I love this shit.... :biggrin: 

I guy that lives up the road from me is doing my interior. He usually does house furniture.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 2 2008, 11:25 PM~9594016
> *:0 keep it up man :thumbsup: quick question did you shorten your rearend? also you said your running 30s and it still lays ass! howd you do it?
> *


Rearend is shorten 1 1/2 on each end... Alot of mods. :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 3 2008, 12:00 AM~9594290
> *Rearend is shorten 1 1/2 on each end... Alot of mods.  :nono:  :biggrin:
> *


SO YOU CAN'T 3 WHEEL THE N RIGHT ?????


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

This shit is sick :biggrin: I love it







Anyboby got pics under the hood?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 3 2008, 12:03 AM~9594307
> *SO YOU CAN'T 3 WHEEL THE N RIGHT ?????
> *


Nah. I built it to hop! :0 :biggrin: I really dont care to 3 wheel. Just not my thing. :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 3 2008, 12:03 AM~9594307
> *SO YOU CAN'T 3 WHEEL THE N RIGHT ?????
> *


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 3 2008, 12:09 AM~9594348
> *Nah. I built it to hop!  :0  :biggrin: I really dont care to 3 wheel. Just not my thing.  :dunno:
> *


THATS KOOL , CAR IS LOOKING LOVELY . POST UP MORE 
PROGRESS PIC'S OF THE INTERIOR AS YOU TAKE THEM BRO :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 3 2008, 12:48 AM~9594516
> *THATS KOOL , CAR IS LOOKING LOVELY . POST UP MORE
> PROGRESS PIC'S OF THE INTERIOR AS YOU TAKE THEM BRO  :biggrin:
> *


It will be two more weeks before the interior guy starts on it again. He had a few lazy boys to finish up for a funiture store. He put me to the side... :biggrin: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :biggrin: :twak:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 3 2008, 02:17 AM~9594624
> *It will be two more weeks before the interior guy starts on it again. He had a few lazy boys to finish up for a funiture store. He put me to the side...  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :twak:
> *


dont u just hate when that happens :biggrin:


----------



## gtown (Dec 8, 2005)

damn krik! you know i would like to be chilling in one of those lazy boys, ha ha ha


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 3 2008, 02:48 AM~9594516
> *THATS KOOL , CAR IS LOOKING LOVELY . POST UP MORE
> PROGRESS PIC'S OF THE INTERIOR AS YOU TAKE THEM BRO  :biggrin:
> *


did you fokkin say lovely???? :uh:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect+Jan 3 2008, 01:06 AM~9594324-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: Yes he did, whats the matter... only time you hear that is when your boyfriend is whispering it into your ear from behind.  :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 3 2008, 12:09 AM~9594348
> *Nah. I built it to hop!  :0  :biggrin: I really dont care to 3 wheel. Just not my thing.  :dunno:
> *



:thumbsup: 
I thought i was the only one that didnt care to 3 wheel ... like watchin other people do it though.


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

SUP FELLAS


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 3 2008, 08:39 AM~9595611
> *did you fokkin say lovely????  :uh:
> *


YES I DID YOU CANNUCK


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz+Jan 3 2008, 02:06 PM~9596598-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wahaha just makin sure there sugar cup


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 3 2008, 04:23 PM~9598156
> *you seem to know an awfull lot about guys wispering shit in other guys ears ya cum basket!!
> 
> *


No, actually not... its just that nobody can get away from you bragging about the last guy you gave your ass too. See :uh: that stuff is always coming out your mouth. You better chill before your wife finds out.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 3 2008, 01:17 AM~9594624
> *It will be two more weeks before the interior guy starts on it again. He had a few lazy boys to finish up for a funiture store. He put me to the side...  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :twak:
> *


i guess we gotta call the interior gay a lazy boy too!! thats some funny shit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

another quick thing man did you split the belly


> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 3 2008, 12:00 AM~9594290
> *Rearend is shorten 1 1/2 on each end... Alot of mods.  :nono:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 3 2008, 06:10 PM~9598539
> *No, actually not... its just that nobody can get away from you bragging about the last guy you gave your ass too. See  :uh: that stuff is always coming out your mouth. You better chill before your wife finds out.
> [*


wahaha you cum gizzler always trying to put his gayness over on others ,ya fuckin lama tasting meat sac muncher..


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 4 2008, 02:34 PM~9606833
> *wahaha you cum gizzler always trying to put his gayness over on others ,ya fuckin lama tasting  meat sac muncher..
> *


What a twisted mind :uh:, no wonder they will not let you out of canada. :0  



Anybody have pictures of this ride?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

WRONG!!


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 4 2008, 03:49 PM~9607364
> *WRONG!!
> *






My bucket  I do have my rocker now, just been lazy to put it on..Not too excited about the ride until I get it painted. Collecting parts/info at the moment so no changes have been made.


----------



## sblujan (Apr 29, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 4 2008, 05:38 PM~9607734
> *http://www.picoodle.com/view.php?
> [/b*


*


FAH - Q :biggrin:*


----------



## 1980caddy (Nov 21, 2007)

anybody know where to get and how much they cost? need both sides of the rear chrome trim mine are all bubbly and they wer replaced last year :uh: they should of made them out of metal :angry:


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

How do I get the cap off of the wiper arms?? I stripped the damn thing out trying to use em thru all this freakin snow and ice. :burn: :banghead: 

Also, how the hell do I take off the old wipers to replace them? :uh:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Jan 4 2008, 04:42 PM~9607766-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :dunno:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 4 2008, 06:24 PM~9608028
> *No.
> Dealership. I dont have the part number or price on me, wont be able to post until monday. Mabe somebody else can throw it up for you.
> :dunno:
> *


LIES


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 4 2008, 05:34 PM~9608574
> *LIES
> *


DID YOU END UP SELLING YOUR BIG BODY & PICKING UP THAT RAG 62 ?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 4 2008, 07:59 PM~9608779
> *DID YOU END UP SELLING YOUR BIG BODY & PICKING UP THAT RAG 62 ?
> *


NOPE AND NOPE


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 4 2008, 06:02 PM~9608801
> *NOPE AND NOPE
> *


SO WHATS UP GIVE ME THE INFO ON THE 62 THEN :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 4 2008, 08:04 PM~9608814
> *SO WHATS UP GIVE ME THE INFO ON THE 62 THEN  :biggrin:
> *


HAHA ITS ABOUT 3 HOURS AWAY FROM ME FOKKER :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 4 2008, 08:04 PM~9608814
> *SO WHATS UP GIVE ME THE INFO ON THE 62 THEN  :biggrin:
> *


HAHA ITS ABOUT 3 HOURS AWAY FROM ME FOKKER :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 4 2008, 06:05 PM~9608823
> *HAHA ITS ABOUT 3 HOURS AWAY FROM ME FOKKER :biggrin:
> *


OK I'LL GIVE YOU A FINDERS FEE :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 4 2008, 08:07 PM~9608840
> *OK I'LL GIVE YOU A FINDERS FEE  :biggrin:
> *


WAHAH HOW ABOUT YOU FLY MR CARTOON OUT AND HAVE HIM FINISH MY RIGHT ARM :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 4 2008, 06:09 PM~9608855
> *WAHAH HOW ABOUT YOU FLY MR CARTOON OUT AND HAVE HIM FINISH MY RIGHT ARM :biggrin:
> *


WILL THE CAR B DELIVERED TO MY PAD FREE OF CHARGE IF I ARRANGE THAT :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 4 2008, 08:14 PM~9608892
> *WILL THE CAR B DELIVERED TO MY PAD FREE OF CHARGE IF I ARRANGE THAT  :biggrin:
> *


UMMMMMM......YES :uh:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 4 2008, 06:25 PM~9608959
> *UMMMMMM......YES :uh:
> *


OK B 4 I SAY DEAL PM ME PIC'S OF THE 62 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 4 2008, 08:29 PM~9608989
> *OK B 4 I SAY DEAL PM ME PIC'S OF THE 62  :biggrin:
> *


I ONLY HAVE DRAWINGS OF IT AHAHAHAHAHA :0 BY A 3 YEAR OLD???


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 4 2008, 06:35 PM~9609030
> *I ONLY HAVE DRAWINGS OF IT AHAHAHAHAHA :0  BY A 3 YEAR OLD???
> *


 :angry: :twak:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 4 2008, 08:37 PM~9609043
> *:angry:  :twak:
> *


TAKE MY WORD FOR IT BRO ITS TIGHT!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 4 2008, 08:35 PM~9609030
> *I ONLY HAVE DRAWINGS OF IT AHAHAHAHAHA :0  BY A 3 YEAR OLD???
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 4 2008, 08:45 PM~9609092
> *:roflmao:
> *


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 4 2008, 06:39 PM~9609059
> *TAKE MY WORD FOR IT BRO ITS TIGHT!!!
> *


PM ME THE PRICE ....


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Jan 4 2008, 06:06 PM~9607910
> *How do I  get the cap off of the wiper arms??  I stripped the damn thing out trying to use em thru all this freakin snow and ice.  :burn:  :banghead:
> 
> Also, how the hell do I take off the old wipers to replace them?  :uh:
> *


 :dunno: don't make me hafsta take this thing to a dealer cause imma dumbass! :biggrin:


----------



## alaska (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

im looking at this stock fleetwood to buy, 
its dealer kept, but it doesnt list the miles, 
how long do i got on that engine n tranny until its times up 
this is the info i got from it 

Engine 8 Cylinder Gasoline
Transmission 4 Speed Automatic with Electronic Overdrive
Drive Type 2 wheel drive - front
Fuel Type Gasoline

thanks yall


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

this is mine I m bagging it and Im thinking about a set of all gold 14s for it


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Jan 4 2008, 11:44 PM~9610524
> *:dunno:    don't make me hafsta take this thing to a dealer cause imma dumbass! :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alaska_@Jan 5 2008, 02:36 AM~9612549
> *
> *


 :0 i think the first car i seen with the steering wheel like that was the fredillac


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

That is a badass steering wheel. Didn't know you could get the woodgrain on it also though. :thumbsup:


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

im looking to buy some polyurethane body mounts for my 96 big body who makes them? will a 96 impala body mounts set work form energy suspension??


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by goodtimesvegas_@Jan 5 2008, 06:28 PM~9615467
> *im looking to buy some polyurethane body mounts for my 96 big body who makes them? will a 96 impala body mounts set work form energy suspension??
> *


your body will be lower on the frame if you use bushings from a 96 impala...I did it and now I got to raise my body 1/2 inch to correctly fit the rad support...


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 5 2008, 05:56 PM~9615622
> *your body will be lower on the frame if you use bushings from a 96 impala...I did it and now I got to raise my body 1/2 inch to correctly fit the rad support...
> *


ok then so where can i buy some polyurenthene ones??? i dont want to buy some rubber ones.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by goodtimesvegas_@Jan 5 2008, 07:16 PM~9615787
> *ok then so where can i buy some polyurenthene ones??? i dont want to buy some rubber ones.
> *


No idea bro...It's already hard enough to find the right ones in rubber up here...


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by goodtimesvegas_@Jan 5 2008, 07:16 PM~9615787
> *ok then so where can i buy some polyurenthene ones??? i dont want to buy some rubber ones.
> *



try summit racing


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

NO MORE PICS


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Jan 5 2008, 07:43 PM~9616393
> *NO MORE PICS
> *


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

Just seeing what booty kits(olds etc..) will work to fit my 95 fleet? Another thing where do you get your woodgrain wheels for these cars aswell? thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

anyone every have a problem with the park light not working. or the interior lights staying on? Is it possibly the light switch? I checked the fuses, everything is good :dunno:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jan 6 2008, 07:20 PM~9622969
> *anyone every have a problem with the park light not working. or the interior lights staying on? Is it possibly the light switch? I checked the fuses, everything is good  :dunno:
> *


its the switch box, just pull the whole box out of your dash, n go to the junkyard n pul one out of another car, infact pull 2. and grab some extra fuses from one too. 
then just try the new switch box until one works. thats how i fixed mine


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jan 6 2008, 05:20 PM~9622969
> *anyone every have a problem with the park light not working. or the interior lights staying on? Is it possibly the light switch? I checked the fuses, everything is good  :dunno:
> *


just figured out the dam park light problem....it was that damn "twilight sentinel switch" (new to caddys :biggrin: ) but still gotta figure out why all the interior lights stay on :uh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 6 2008, 05:30 PM~9623044
> *its the switch box, just pull the whole box out of your dash,  n go to the junkyard n pul one out of another car, infact pull 2. and grab some extra fuses from one too.
> then just try the new switch box until one works. thats how i fixed mine
> *


that make the interior lights stay on too??? cause thats what i was thinking :dunno:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jan 6 2008, 06:32 PM~9623054
> *just figured out the dam park light problem....it was that damn "twilight sentinel switch" (new to caddys  :biggrin: ) but still gotta figure out why all the interior lights stay on  :uh:
> *


Door switchs go bad and the car thinks there is a door open.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 6 2008, 05:34 PM~9623066
> *Door switchs go bad and the car thinks there is a door open.
> *


if im not mistaken the door switchs are part of the door latch on gm's arent they?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jan 6 2008, 06:36 PM~9623079
> *if im not mistaken the door switchs are part of the door latch on gm's arent they?
> *


Yep


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jan 6 2008, 05:20 PM~9622969
> *anyone every have a problem with the park light not working. or the interior lights staying on? Is it possibly the light switch? I checked the fuses, everything is good  :dunno:
> *


CHECK YOUR SUN VISORS & BACK VISORS , THEY MIGHT B GROUNDING OUT


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 6 2008, 05:45 PM~9623138
> *CHECK YOUR SUN VISORS & BACK VISORS ,  THEY MIGHT B GROUNDING OUT
> *


thanks will do that too, need to check all possibilities


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jan 6 2008, 07:33 PM~9623062
> *that make the interior lights stay on too??? cause thats what i was thinking  :dunno:
> *


pull out the knob an turn it to the right until u hear a click and itll turn off


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

anybody got pics of a fleetwood with a half top on it? i was lookin at one, but i wanna see how they look laid out with juice


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 6 2008, 06:08 PM~9623283
> *pull out the knob an turn it to the right until u hear a click and itll turn off
> *


hmmm...i thought when you turn it to the right and it clicks it locks the lights on


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

yeah ur right, i had to think for a second, did u just leave that switch on?


----------



## Ruthless2oo6 (Apr 25, 2006)

how much do the level ride motors go for on a 93?


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 6 2008, 06:23 PM~9623365
> *yeah ur right, i had to think for a second, did u just leave that switch on?
> *


naw, thats the first thing i checked...


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 5 2008, 11:15 PM~9616860
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what in the fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthless2oo6_@Jan 6 2008, 06:26 PM~9623393
> *how much do the level ride motors go for on a 93?
> *


 :dunno: got the relay out of mine :biggrin: most people dont have it connected


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jan 6 2008, 08:30 PM~9623431
> *naw, thats the first thing i checked...
> *


hmm, then would go with what 509 said n probably check the doors
good luck homie


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 6 2008, 06:33 PM~9623457
> *hmm, then would go with what 509 said n probably check the doors
> good luck homie
> *


  thanks bro


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

whats up cadillac people


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

come on i know some of u fools got pics of these lacs with half tops! hook me up maybe even a pic of one with a quarter top!


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 6 2008, 06:48 PM~9623568
> *come on i know some of u fools got pics of these lacs with half tops! hook me up maybe even a pic of one with a quarter top!
> *



























:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SILVERLAC305_@Jan 6 2008, 11:51 PM~9625768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: thanks!


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jan 6 2008, 07:32 PM~9623054
> *just figured out the dam park light problem....it was that damn "twilight sentinel switch" (new to caddys  :biggrin: ) but still gotta figure out why all the interior lights stay on  :uh:
> *


spray wd-40 in the latches and open and close the doors a few times


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 6 2008, 08:46 PM~9623556
> *whats up cadillac people
> *



Waddup Homie...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by alaska_@Jan 5 2008, 04:36 AM~9612549
> *
> *


WAHAQHA U GOT THE SAME STEERING WHEEL AS ME FOKKERAHAHAHHA


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

:biggrin: 
[/quote]

*
an interior shots of the red one?*


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jan 7 2008, 01:50 PM~9630427
> *
> *


did u sell yours yet?


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 7 2008, 10:20 AM~9629869
> *WAHAQHA U GOT THE SAME STEERING WHEEL AS ME FOKKERAHAHAHHA
> *



WHERE DID YOU GET IT AT......


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

wheres the pic of ice cube and his fleetwood?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95ltc_@Jan 7 2008, 05:27 PM~9631887
> *wheres the pic of ice cube and his fleetwood?
> *


on the internets


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:uh:

No Way... I Would Of Never Guessed...



:biggrin:


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ruthless2oo6_@Jan 6 2008, 07:26 PM~9623393
> *how much do the level ride motors go for on a 93?
> *


 They will work off the 80s lacs too , thats what I did with mine when it went out, but you do have to splice some wires


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthless2oo6_@Jan 6 2008, 06:26 PM~9623393
> *how much do the level ride motors go for on a 93?
> *


if uneed one and find out if one of a 94 wil work for ya then holla at me i got an extra...........................i no there mounted different places but look identical


----------



## 1980caddy (Nov 21, 2007)

deleted my smog pump today,95 fleet, what is used to plug the manifold holes???


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

thanks for the cadi parts RAGALAC.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SILVERLAC305_@Jan 6 2008, 09:51 PM~9625768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 two nice lacs


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

I got some molding for a half top like on the blue fleetwood if anybodies interested. :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

TTT...



uffin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 8 2008, 01:24 AM~9636897
> *I got some molding for a half top like on the blue fleetwood if anybodies interested.  :0
> *


pics?


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Jan 7 2008, 11:07 PM~9636750
> *thanks for the cadi parts RAGALAC.
> *


  ALREADY HOMIE


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

> :biggrin:


*
an interior shots of the red one?*
[/quote]


NEXT TIME I SEE HIM ILL TAKE SOME BETTER PICS OF THE INTERIOR THE ONE I GOT ARE TO DARK ILL POST SOON.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Myham was this before you got married? Nice. . . .


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jan 9 2008, 06:19 AM~9646747
> *Myham was this before you got married? Nice. . . .
> 
> 
> ...


ALL I GOT TO SAY IS DAMM !!!!!!!! THOSE ARE SOME HOT BITCHES


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jan 9 2008, 08:19 AM~9646747
> *Myham was this before you got married? Nice. . . .
> 
> 
> ...


yes


----------



## TOXXIC (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Jan 9 2008, 07:46 AM~9646989
> *ALL I GOT TO SAY IS DAMM !!!!!!!! THOSE ARE SOME HOT BITCHES
> *


x2
:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

there whores


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

http://www.25-88.com/clean_your_monitor/brush.swf


----------



## TOXXIC (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 9 2008, 12:47 PM~9649071
> *there whores
> *


they don't know that


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOXXIC_@Jan 9 2008, 03:32 PM~9649451
> *they don't know that
> 
> *


oh yes they do


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

hey homies im looking for the 95-96 mirrors for my fleetwood if any one has them pm a price also the valance


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jan 9 2008, 06:19 AM~9646747
> *Myham was this before you got married? Nice. . . .
> 
> 
> ...


*#2 FROM LEFT TO RIGHT LOOKS NICE * :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

just got me some pillar trims today :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...3&#entry9652123
:uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TOXXIC (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 9 2008, 01:35 PM~9649479
> *oh yes they do
> *


well in that case, I'll buy that for a dollar,,lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 9 2008, 06:08 PM~9651837
> *#2 FROM LEFT TO RIGHT LOOKS NICE    :biggrin:
> *


X2 AND WHAT THE HELL...ID TOSS THE THIRD ONE MY BONE TOO :biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

nice rides yall


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Jan 9 2008, 05:58 PM~9651748
> *hey homies im looking for the 95-96 mirrors for my fleetwood if any one has them pm a price  also the valance
> *


Good luck Homie... Mirrors arent hard to find but the valance... Have fun, took me a while. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

I need some help from guys that have been through the big bodies. There are 3 lines coming off the gas tank. A supply, return and what is the other?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 1 2007, 07:38 AM~8905974
> *FINALLY DONE
> INDIVIDUALS  SAN ANTONIO TX
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 16 2007, 10:10 PM~9246045
> *IT'S GETTIN THERE...................................
> 
> 
> *



ttt


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 7 2007, 08:51 PM~8256826
> *THIS LOW ON 13S AND 14S
> 
> GRIND THE SKIRTS FLAT AND ROLL THE WHEEL WELLS W/ A PIPE CAREFULLY
> *




ttt


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 23 2007, 07:09 AM~7752928
> *
> 
> 
> ...




ttt


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 10 2008, 12:24 PM~9657679
> *:biggrin:
> *


whatsup mayhem


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 10 2008, 08:20 PM~9661677
> *whatsup mayhem
> *


NUTTIN MUCH HOMIE AND YOU!!!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 10 2008, 07:37 PM~9661874
> *NUTTIN MUCH HOMIE AND YOU!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


WTF :uh:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 10 2008, 06:37 PM~9661874
> *NUTTIN MUCH HOMIE AND YOU!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


DO MY EYE'S DECEIVE ME OR DID YOU JOIN GOODTIMES 
YOU FUCKIN CANNOOK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 10 2008, 07:39 PM~9661906
> *WTF :uh:
> *


X2
We all know your a whore Mayhem but say you didnt :0 :uh:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 10 2008, 08:37 PM~9661874
> *NUTTIN MUCH HOMIE AND YOU!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 thats a nice plaque

and dam your one engraving bastard :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

DOES ANYBODY HAVE PICS OF REARENDS ONA BIGBODY THAT HAVE BEEN REINFORCED BUT STILL HAVE SWAY BAR ON THE REAR??????IS IT A GOOD IDEA TO KEEP THE SWAY BAR WIT A REINFORCED REAREND??????????


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

were waiting mayhem?? :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER+Jan 10 2008, 08:48 PM~9662014-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well then keep waiting fukko


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 10 2008, 10:46 PM~9664653
> *DOES ANYBODY HAVE PICS OF REARENDS ONA BIGBODY THAT HAVE BEEN REINFORCED BUT STILL HAVE SWAY BAR ON THE REAR??????IS IT A GOOD IDEA TO KEEP THE SWAY BAR WIT A REINFORCED REAREND??????????
> *


Anybody?????????


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 11 2008, 08:47 AM~9666697
> *:biggrin: hahaha u american swine
> i loves my engravings
> well then keep waiting fukko
> *


 DID YOU ENGRAVE THAT PLAQUE ?????


----------



## 1980caddy (Nov 21, 2007)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 11 2008, 03:23 PM~9668785
> *DID YOU ENGRAVE THAT PLAQUE ?????
> *


NOT PERSONALY BRO


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Jan 11 2008, 09:47 AM~9666697-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just like a bitch :0 :biggrin: :wave: STOP IGNORING ME :angry:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 11 2008, 01:45 PM~9668954
> *NOT PERSONALY BRO
> *


OK SO IS THAT YOUR PLAQUE ?
:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 11 2008, 04:24 PM~9669315
> *OK SO IS THAT YOUR PLAQUE ?
> :biggrin:
> *


YES AND ITS ENGRAVED ON BOFF SIDES :0


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 11 2008, 02:30 PM~9669378
> *YES AND ITS ENGRAVED ON BOFF SIDES :0
> *


I THOUGHT YOU WERE GETTING IN MAJESTICS ?????


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 11 2008, 04:31 PM~9669397
> *I THOUGHT YOU WERE GETTING IN MAJESTICS ?????
> *


WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA THATS YOU BRO


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 11 2008, 02:33 PM~9669414
> *WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA THATS YOU BRO
> *


OH WAIT MY BAD BRO , I'M SORRY I GOT YOU MIXED UP
WITH SOME 1 ELSE THAT WAS TELLING ME THEY LEFT
THERE CLUB .


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

Im picking up a Fleetwood next week  
but i need help from the experts, 
im gonna take off my impalas 13x7s n try n put em on, i know wheres going to be some rubbing in the back, 
is it major rubbing or just minor shit i could cut some stuff n fold back? 
i need ur help homies, thanks! 

since the one im going to pick up is white i thought ide post up some pics of white fleets that have been chillen in my pictures for a min


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

I GOT 13'S ON MINE AND IT NEVER RUBS :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

13x7s!? im always readin shit bout it in the wheels section, some people say u gotta run 13x6s, i heard something about bending a flap back inside the fender or something? can somebody clarify ?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 11 2008, 04:35 PM~9669440
> *OH WAIT MY BAD BRO , I'M SORRY I GOT YOU MIXED UP
> WITH SOME 1 ELSE THAT WAS TELLING ME THEY LEFT
> THERE CLUB .
> *


YOU MISTAKEN YOURSELF??????


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

THERE ARE 2 LEVERS YOU PULL DOWN WHEN YOU TAKE THE SKIRT OFF. WHEN YOU PULL THEM DOWN LIKE YOUR TAKING THEM OFF PULL THE LEVER HANDLE TOWARD YOU NOT TO MUCH JUST A LITTLE AND IT WONT RUB AT ALL. BELIEVE ME IVE HAD 4 DIFFRENT SETS OF 13'S ON MY CAR NO PROBLEMS AT ALL. :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Jan 11 2008, 01:33 PM~9669414-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 11 2008, 04:48 PM~9669545
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0 AYE CHISME
> *


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

GOOD LUCK WIT THA NEW CLUB MAYHEM  

WHAT UP P.C. AND WICKED  :wave:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 11 2008, 02:47 PM~9669531
> *YOU MISTAKEN YOURSELF??????
> *


NO BRO ACTUALLY IT WAS SOME 1 FROM GOODTIMES 
THAT HAD RECENTLY HIT ME UP . THEN WHEN I SAW 
YOUR PLAQUE IT THREW ME OFF .


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 11 2008, 02:52 PM~9669576
> *GOOD LUCK WIT THA NEW CLUB MAYHEM
> 
> WHAT UP P.C. AND WICKED  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP SUPER PIMP , HOWS THE SOUND WORKING ON YOUR COMP BRO ?


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 11 2008, 01:54 PM~9669586
> *WHAT UP SUPER PIMP , HOWS THE SOUND WORKING ON YOUR COMP BRO ?
> *


ALMOST AS IF I TOOK IT TO A COMPUTER TECH. AND PAID MILLIONS OF DOLLARS TO HELP ME REALIZE THE LAST PERSON DIDNT KNOW WICH DRIVER FOR THE SOUND CARD TO LOAD IN THERE :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 11 2008, 03:01 PM~9669630
> *ALMOST AS IF I TOOK IT TO A COMPUTER TECH. AND PAID MILLIONS OF DOLLARS TO HELP ME REALIZE THE LAST PERSON DIDNT KNOW WICH DRIVER FOR THE SOUND CARD TO LOAD IN THERE :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


OH SHIT !!!! MAYBE WE SHOULD GO TO THE PROPPER 
TOPIC & CONTINUE THIS CONVO 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Jan 11 2008, 04:47 PM~9669534
> *THERE ARE 2 LEVERS YOU PULL DOWN WHEN YOU TAKE THE SKIRT OFF. WHEN YOU PULL THEM DOWN LIKE YOUR TAKING THEM OFF PULL THE LEVER HANDLE TOWARD YOU NOT TO MUCH JUST A LITTLE AND IT WONT RUB AT ALL. BELIEVE ME IVE HAD 4 DIFFRENT SETS OF 13'S ON MY CAR NO PROBLEMS AT ALL. :biggrin:
> *


thanks alot bro


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

i d fuck the hell out of this girl damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!









thick ass hoes man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dayton roller_@Jan 11 2008, 05:56 PM~9670950
> *i d fuck the hell out of this girl damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


*THE ONE ON THE RIGHT LOOKS NICE ! *


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 7 2008, 10:24 PM~9636897
> *I got some molding for a half top like on the blue fleetwood if anybodies interested.  :0
> *


how much and pix.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

just bought one, pickin it up friday, 
95 lots of new mechanical shit, clean interior


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

nice it looks like mines when i got i tbut mines was a 93


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

thanks, i might paint it black, but im not sure yet. 
its broham or however u spell it so its pretty nice.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

anybody know where i can buy a carpet?


----------



## 1980caddy (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 12 2008, 08:48 PM~9678519
> *anybody know where i can buy a carpet?
> *


YOU CANT THEY DONT SELL IT YOUR FUKKD :biggrin:


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

COMING OUT FFROM THE 305


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1980caddy_@Jan 12 2008, 10:49 PM~9678527
> *YOU CANT THEY DONT SELL IT YOUR FUKKD :biggrin:
> *


ill just have to take mine out n wash it real nice, 

where can i get the stereo adapter so i can put my pioneer in the dash


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 12 2008, 04:03 PM~9677170
> *its broham or however u spell it so its pretty nice.
> *



brougham, it took me some time too.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 13 2008, 08:46 AM~9681095
> *ill just have to take mine out n wash it real nice,
> 
> where can i get the stereo adapter so i can put my pioneer in the dash
> *



your gonna have 2 hardwire it from the rear amp...


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 13 2008, 12:31 PM~9681721
> *your gonna have 2 hardwire it from the rear amp...
> *


i used the wrong words, i need the plastic piece that makes it so i can fit my pioneer dash inside the car like this one in my deville 

before:









after:


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 13 2008, 10:50 AM~9681815
> *i used the wrong words, i need the plastic piece that makes it so i can fit my pioneer dash inside the car like this one in my deville
> 
> before:
> ...


THEY DONT MAKE A PLASTIC KIT FOR BIG BODIES WHAT THEY USE IS THE DEVILLE KIT THEY MODIFY IT TO FIT THEY ONLY SALE THE WIRE HARNESS.ME I CUSTOMIZED MINE FOR MY RADIO.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

will the 97 deville one fit? thats what i got


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 2 2008, 03:14 AM~9585410
> *Just finished the top! Still got to put on the trim!
> 
> 
> ...


  :0


----------



## TOXXIC (Jun 29, 2006)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 13 2008, 12:49 PM~9682390
> *will the 97 deville one fit? thats what i got
> *


IT SHOULD YOU JUST HAVE TO PUT THE POCKET ON TOP OF THE RADIO AND JUST SEE WHAT YOU GOT TO DO TO MAKE IT FIT....NEXT TIME I GO TO MY HOME BOIS CRIB ILL TAKE A PIC OF HIS AND ILL POST.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

thanks alot


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

They make a dash kit for the big bodies now. I havent tried it but it is acutally listed that it will work on the package. I dont know the brand but they have them at best buy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 13 2008, 11:52 PM~9686811
> *They make a dash kit for the big bodies now. I havent tried it but it is acutally listed that it will work on the package. I dont know the brand but they have them at best buy.
> *


for 93 -95s 
96s don't work.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 13 2008, 05:23 PM~9683952
> *thanks alot
> *


i believe the one i got for mine was off a the 2000 trackers..........kinda forgot but they do make one


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SILVERLAC305_@Jan 13 2008, 06:48 AM~9681023
> *COMING OUT FFROM THE 305
> 
> 
> ...


Looks almost like mine before the patterns :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 14 2008, 12:00 AM~9687551
> *i believe the one i got for mine was off a the 2000 trackers..........kinda forgot but they do make one
> *


Mine was for a newer ford F-150 and that bitch fit fuckin perfect. Somebody in this topic told me that and at first I didnt believe it but fuck yeah it fit good.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 14 2008, 04:54 AM~9689257
> *Mine was for a newer ford F-150 and that bitch fit fuckin perfect. Somebody in this topic told me that and at first I didnt believe it but fuck yeah it fit good.
> *


do u know which year exactly?


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 14 2008, 03:00 PM~9692430
> *do u know which year exactly?
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 13 2008, 10:53 PM~9688144
> *Looks almost like mine before the patterns  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


yall but you went all out :biggrin:you got a bad ass car


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

sanded down ready for patterns


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 14 2008, 05:33 PM~9693666
> *sanded down ready for patterns
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 14 2008, 02:54 AM~9689257
> *Mine was for a newer ford F-150 and that bitch fit fuckin perfect. Somebody in this topic told me that and at first I didnt believe it but fuck yeah it fit good.
> *


*FORD OR LINCOLN NAVIGATOR WILL WORK *


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Somebody jump on these... already got mine or I would :biggrin: Only 20 minutes left. :0 

Item number: 290196647421
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1995-Cadill...1QQcmdZViewItem


Item number: 290196647421
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1995-Cadill...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 14 2008, 04:32 PM~9693663
> *yall but you went all out :biggrin:you got a bad ass car
> *


No I didnt mean anything by that. "That is if you took it that way sorry" I like the Lac it looks good your is different from mine... Bumper kit, Blue Molding, ect... :thumbsup: I just that it was funny that I had a pic of mine that looked almost like that.


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 14 2008, 06:18 PM~9695188
> *No I didnt mean anything by that. "That is if you took it that way sorry" I like the Lac it looks good your is different from mine... Bumper kit, Blue Molding, ect...  :thumbsup:  I just that it was funny that I had a pic of mine that looked almost like that.
> *


thats cool :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 14 2008, 08:40 PM~9694800
> *FORD OR LINCOLN NAVIGATOR WILL WORK
> *


For a 96? If so what year?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 14 2008, 10:18 PM~9695899
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 14 2008, 06:53 PM~9694934
> *Somebody jump on these... already got mine or I would  :biggrin:  Only 20 minutes left.  :0
> 
> Item number: 290196647421
> ...



THE LINKS ARE NOT WORKING .


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 14 2008, 08:15 PM~9695860
> *For a 96? If so what year?
> *


I USED AN ASTRO VAN RADIO KIT IN MY OLD 96 , THE
1 WITH THE LITTLE TRAY UNDER THE RADIO , NOT THE
PLAIN SINGLE DIN 1 . A LIITLE BIT OF MODDING & IT 
WORKED GREAT .


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

hey man is this the real deal? how much is the yard?

Heres the ostrich skin Im putting on the top


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 14 2008, 09:07 PM~9696468
> *hey man is this the real deal? how much is the yard?
> 
> Heres the ostrich skin Im putting on the top
> ...


Yeah! Ill check next time I go to the Interior Shop. He is pretty good on prices. Its is died to match.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

right on man let me know, you dont mind if i bite your idea and do the same on my top do you :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 14 2008, 10:04 PM~9697047
> *right on man let me know, you dont mind if i bite your idea and do the same on my top do you :biggrin:
> *


Hey Dog somebody did it before I did Im sure. :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

let me know on them prices though


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=385824
Solid 66 vert looking for a Super clean caddy..


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 14 2008, 10:18 PM~9695899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats right..the first one with the engraved panels

luxurious :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 15 2008, 02:46 PM~9700872
> *I've read all the topics, but I'd like a little feedback.  I have 13x7 Chinas, but I've heard some people say they rub in the rear of 1993-'96 Fleetwoods, others say they don't.  Some people say to roll the rear quarters out.  Some people say you need to grind the calipers AND add spacers, some people say one or the other.
> 
> My skirts have already been shaved and trimmed, and I've fit 20s and 17s in there with no rubbing, but they were wide standard offset.  The car is juiced, so I don't want a shitload of rubbing when the rear is dumped.
> ...


 :0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 14 2008, 02:54 AM~9689257
> *Mine was for a newer ford F-150 and that bitch fit fuckin perfect. Somebody in this topic told me that and at first I didnt believe it but fuck yeah it fit good.
> *




IT WAS ME :biggrin: 


SHIT WORKS BADASS


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 14 2008, 08:15 PM~9695860
> *For a 96? If so what year?
> *




98-03


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Jan 15 2008, 12:08 PM~9701009
> *thats right..the first one with the engraved panels
> 
> luxurious  :biggrin:
> *


Maybe not the last.... :0 :biggrin: Looks great!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 14 2008, 10:18 PM~9695899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKIN BALLING WAY OUTTA CONTROL....


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 14 2008, 09:18 PM~9695899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh chit :0 I forgot about that one... Nice interior also :0


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

:0 :0 any more pics of this one


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 15 2008, 12:10 PM~9701032
> *:0
> *


I've read all the topics, but I'd like a little feedback. I have 13x7 Chinas, but I've heard some people say they rub in the rear of 1993-'96 Fleetwoods, others say they don't. Some people say to roll the rear quarters out. Some people say you need to grind the calipers AND add spacers, some people say one or the other.

My skirts have already been shaved and trimmed, and I've fit 20s and 17s in there with no rubbing, but they were wide standard offset. The car is juiced, so I don't want a shitload of rubbing when the rear is dumped.

What are your experiences? I don't want 13x5.5, especially since I already have wheels. (No 14x6 please. We all know about that...)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

You already got the rims & the car, then throw them on & let us know how it works out for you.........Before I order my 13X7 :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 15 2008, 06:06 PM~9702812
> *I've read all the topics, but I'd like a little feedback.  I have 13x7 Chinas, but I've heard some people say they rub in the rear of 1993-'96 Fleetwoods, others say they don't.  Some people say to roll the rear quarters out.  Some people say you need to grind the calipers AND add spacers, some people say one or the other.
> 
> My skirts have already been shaved and trimmed, and I've fit 20s and 17s in there with no rubbing, but they were wide standard offset.  The car is juiced, so I don't want a shitload of rubbing when the rear is dumped.
> ...


ima tell u like a homie told me (lol): its actually very simple, just take off the skirt and theres a lip, just bend the lip towards urself , throw back on ur skirt and ull be fine . heres a pic of somebody elses to help you out


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 15 2008, 06:38 PM~9703569
> *ima tell u like a homie told me (lol): its actually very simple, just take off the skirt and theres a lip, just bend the lip towards urself , throw back on ur skirt and ull be fine . heres a pic of somebody elses to help you out
> 
> 
> ...


that may be part of it..but the body line sometimes rubs also..thats what rubbed on mine...nothing you can do about that.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 15 2008, 08:21 PM~9704043
> *that may be part of it..but the body line sometimes rubs also..thats what rubbed on mine...nothing you can do about that.
> *


that sucks... what did u end up with 13x6s?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen+Jan 14 2008, 08:15 PM~9695860-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER , INSTALLED THE STEREO IN MY 94 BIGBODY !  *


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

i have 14x6s in the rear and still get a rub on occasion....right now it only rubs around corners when all the way down....if going straight there is no rubbing


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 15 2008, 02:51 PM~9702231
> *Oh chit  :0 I forgot about that one... Nice interior also  :0
> 
> *



dave le baller :0


----------



## 93FLEETfrm561 (Aug 3, 2006)

Watz up layitlow.... does anybody kno where i can get some chrome pillars for my 93 fleetwood? thanks


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93FLEETfrm561_@Jan 15 2008, 10:57 PM~9705454
> *Watz up layitlow.... does anybody kno where i can get some chrome pillars for my 93 fleetwood? thanks
> *


HALLA AT INDIVIDUALS1996 HERE ON LAYITLOW.....YOU CAN FIND HIM IN THE WHEELS SECTION HE HAS THE PILARS


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FLEETfrm561_@Jan 15 2008, 08:57 PM~9705454
> *Watz up layitlow.... does anybody kno where i can get some chrome pillars for my 93 fleetwood? thanks
> *


hit up inividuals1996 look in da individuals topic he got em


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 15 2008, 09:43 PM~9705968
> *HALLA AT INDIVIDUALS1996 HERE ON LAYITLOW.....YOU CAN FIND HIM IN THE WHEELS SECTION HE HAS THE PILARS
> *


dejavu??????????lol ya beat me to da punch blacky!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 14 2008, 03:00 PM~9692430
> *do u know which year exactly?
> *


I think its the 97 and newer F-150, the kind that looks liker an expedition in the front I think thats like 97-2005 or some shit


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

i think his are stainless steel not chrome, but those are better


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jan 15 2008, 01:17 PM~9701089
> *IT WAS ME :biggrin:
> SHIT WORKS BADASS
> *


yep it was u :0


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 15 2008, 11:45 PM~9705998
> *I think its the 97 and newer F-150, the kind that looks liker an expedition in the front I think thats like 97-2005 or some shit
> *


cool, i took it to my friend who owns a shop, we tried some diffrent ones and we found one that fit, it doesnt look like we gotta cut into the back metal ether :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

does anybody have any chrome or gold parts for sale... 

trim... diff.plate some a-arms..lowers?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 15 2008, 07:38 PM~9703569
> *ima tell u like a homie told me (lol): its actually very simple, just take off the skirt and theres a lip, just bend the lip towards urself , throw back on ur skirt and ull be fine . heres a pic of somebody elses to help you out
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, seriously that is way wrong. It should not rub on that AT ALL. And i have had them all 13x7, 14x7 Daytons, 14x6's, you name it.


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FLEETfrm561_@Jan 15 2008, 08:57 PM~9705454
> *Watz up layitlow.... does anybody kno where i can get some chrome pillars for my 93 fleetwood? thanks
> *



the homie individuals1996 just hooked me up for 100 bucks SHIPPED !!!

got here in 2 days.....stainless steel

really nice


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

To answer a few questions....

As for 13's on the front personally i run a 1/4" spacer and grind the calipers. You still have to grind them a good bit to do it like this. And i wouldn't trust a big ass spacer.

On th back the wheels first rub on the skirt plastic tabs and the metal handles. Aside from that they will rub on the inner body where the quarter panel comes in to make the rear door jamb. they shouldnt be rubbing anywhere near the lip unless you have the wrong size tires. 

Like i said before i have had 13x7 china's, 14x7 D's and 2 more big bodies with 14x6's and i have had them all rub a little.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 16 2008, 12:19 AM~9706415
> *Wow, seriously that is way wrong. It should not rub on that AT ALL. And i have had them all 13x7, 14x7 Daytons, 14x6's, you name it.
> *


thats not pics of how MINE looks, but that seems to be how most people solve that problem, its wierd because they should all be the same because they are all built the same way


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

do the 13x7's rub in the back when the cars stock height?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Just shorten the rear 1 1/2 on each side... :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

how about this: 
how much more gas do u think ill burn runnin 13s over stocks? is it a noticable difference? is it really THAT bad on the transmission? i hear bullshit about it all the time its time to break it down in fact!


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish+Jan 16 2008, 01:26 AM~9707044-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not unless you have a lot of weight in the back or take a super sharp turn. Also it depends if your air ride is still working.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 15 2008, 10:30 PM~9706534
> *To answer a few questions....
> 
> As for 13's on the front personally i run a 1/4" spacer and grind the calipers. You still have to grind them a good bit to do it like this. And i wouldn't trust  a big ass spacer.
> ...


*THATS REAL STRANGE , I HAVE A BIG BODY & I'VE HAD 
4 OTHER'S 2 = 94 , A 95 , & A 96 . I HAD REAL DAYTONS 
WITH 175/75/14'S ON ALL OF THEM & NOT 1 RUBBED . 
I DID PUT SOME L.A. WIRES ON ONCE & THEY DID RUB
BUT NOT MY DAYTONS !!!!!!!*


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

someone post a pic of the lime green one from majestics.


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jan 15 2008, 11:27 PM~9707060
> *do the 13x7's rub in the back when the cars stock height?
> *


if u got chinas & ALOT OF PEOPLE IN THE BACK


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Click here for video...


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider+Jan 15 2008, 07:06 PM~9702812-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably trailing arm bushings would help.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jan 16 2008, 12:45 AM~9705998-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We know Daytons don't rub. We're talking about pov Chinas!


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

my 14x7's would rub when all the way down. The side of the inner well would rub, not the lip. Never had the lip rub like Doe said. Some of the rub was taken away when i redid the bushings in the trailing arms. The passenger side was my culprit...


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 15 2008, 07:25 PM~9704065
> *that sucks... what did u end up with 13x6s?
> *


hell naw..i just let it it rub lol..got to be laid out for 13's to rub that body line..i got a feel for where i could ride. still sit with the ass real low and not rub.


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Thats what i did...


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 15 2008, 11:30 PM~9706534
> *To answer a few questions....
> 
> As for 13's on the front personally i run a 1/4" spacer and grind the calipers. You still have to grind them a good bit to do it like this. And i wouldn't trust  a big ass spacer.
> ...


same here doe..i never had problems with that lip..just trimmed the handles. then next came the body line..


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jan 16 2008, 08:19 AM~9708039
> *my 14x7's would rub when all the way down. The side of the inner well would rub, not the lip. Never had the lip rub like Doe said. Some of the rub was taken away when i redid the bushings in the trailing arms. The passenger side was my culprit...
> *


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 16 2008, 10:21 AM~9708047
> *hell naw..i just let it it rub lol..got to be laid out for 13's to rub that body line..i got a feel for where i could ride. still sit with the ass real low and not rub.
> *


Word...How often do you drive with the ass completely dumped anyway? If it rubs, just tap the switch up. Cool...time to swap some wheels.  :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 16 2008, 10:26 AM~9708061
> *Word...How often do you drive with the ass completely dumped anyway?  If it rubs, just tap the switch up.  Cool...time to swap some wheels.   :biggrin:
> *


The only time it sucked was when playing on the highway and get the rubber smell or something fails and you limp home and have to keep it off the tire...


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jan 16 2008, 10:27 AM~9708066
> *The only time it sucked was when playing on the highway and get the rubber smell or something fails and you limp home and have to keep it off the tire...
> *


Shhhhh...Nothing bad like that EVER happens to me!!!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 16 2008, 10:36 AM~9708102
> *Shhhhh...Nothing bad like that EVER happens to me!!!
> *


Neva eva!!!  :tears:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:0


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 16 2008, 07:14 AM~9708029
> *
> We know Daytons don't rub.  We're talking about pov Chinas! *



*IF YOU WOULD HAVE TAKEN THE TIME TOGO BACK & READ WHO 
I QUOTED YOU WOULD SEE HE STATES DAYTON RUB .* :ugh:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 16 2008, 12:09 PM~9708587
> *IF YOU WOULD HAVE TAKEN THE TIME TOGO BACK & READ WHO
> I QUOTED YOU WOULD SEE HE STATES DAYTON RUB . :ugh:
> *


My bad.


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

anybody got any 5th wheel kits for sale?


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

i hate 13x 5.5  i going to upgrade 14x6


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Jan 16 2008, 12:30 PM~9708777
> *i hate 13x 5.5   i going to upgrade 14x6
> *


Do you currently ride 13x5.5 on your Fleetwood? Pics?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

whatsup


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 16 2008, 10:32 AM~9708796
> *Do you currently ride 13x5.5 on your Fleetwood?  Pics?
> *


yes


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

NOW DONT GO AND TAKE MY WORD FOR THIS SHIT BUT I READ IN ON OF THE MAINTENECE TOPICS THAT PUTTIN DRUMS OF A 80S MODEL LAC WOULD FIX THE RUBBIN PROBLEM?????????????


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 16 2008, 01:49 PM~9709415
> *NOW DONT GO AND TAKE MY WORD FOR THIS SHIT BUT I READ IN ON OF THE MAINTENECE TOPICS THAT PUTTIN DRUMS OF A 80S MODEL LAC WOULD FIX THE RUBBIN  PROBLEM?????????????
> *


I've never heard that. :dunno:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

fuck it then ill ride those 13x7s and MAKE EM fit... with some grindin or cuttin or whatever. is it rubbin thatll blow out the tire at stock hieght? 
whats the difference in gas between stocks n 13s


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 16 2008, 11:13 AM~9709619
> *I've never heard that. :dunno:
> *


*X2*


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 16 2008, 11:16 AM~9709640
> *fuck it then ill ride those 13x7s and MAKE EM fit... with some grindin  or cuttin or whatever. is it rubbin thatll blow out the tire at stock hieght?
> whats the difference in gas between stocks n 13s
> *


I'VE SEEN YOU ASK THIS QUESTION 2 TIMES , YOU CAN'T B SERIOUS 
ARE YOU ????? CAUSE IF YOU HAVE TO ASK THAT YOU SHOULDN'T B
A RYDER !!!!!!!!!


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 15 2008, 02:25 PM~9701151
> *Maybe not the last.... :0  :biggrin: Looks great!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 all i can say is save ur $$$$$$$$$$$$..them bitches aint cheap  an iam sure well see more in the future but we know who thought of it first an did it..jus to know u did something first ..is satisfying enough


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Jan 16 2008, 01:34 PM~9709804
> *:0 all i can say is save ur $$$$$$$$$$$$..them bitches aint cheap   an iam sure well see more in the future but we know who thought of it first an did it..jus to know u did something first ..is satisfying enough
> *


and wen are u doing anything?


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Jan 16 2008, 11:34 AM~9709804
> *:0 all i can say is save ur $$$$$$$$$$$$..them bitches aint cheap   an iam sure well see more in the future but we know who thought of it first an did it..jus to know u did something first ..is satisfying enough
> *


*NOT TO RAIN ON YOUR PARADE BUT YOUR NOT THE 1'ST .
THERE ARE ACTUALLY A COUPLE CARS OUT HERE IN L.A. 
THAT HAVE THERE PANELS ENGRAVED & THEY DID THERE'S
QUIT AWHILE BACK . IF I'M NOT MISTAKEN ATLEAST 3 TO 4
YEARS AGO & I KNOW FOR SURE 1 OF THE CARS WAS DONE 
ATLEAST 6 TO 7 YEARS AGO . THE OWNERS OF THOSE CARS 
JUST AIN'T ON THIS SITE . I KNOW 1 OF THE ENGRAVERS WHO 
DID 1 IS ON THIS SITE . I'LL SEE IF I CAN FIND HIS SCREEN 
NAME , HE'S FROM SAN FERNANDO VALLEY .*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 16 2008, 12:44 PM~9709900
> *NOT TO RAIN ON YOUR PARADE BUT YOUR NOT THE 1'ST .
> THERE ARE ACTUALLY A COUPLE CARS OUT HERE IN L.A.
> THAT HAVE THERE PANELS ENGRAVED & THEY DID THERE'S
> ...


 :0


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 16 2008, 01:27 PM~9709744
> *I'VE SEEN YOU ASK THIS QUESTION 2 TIMES , YOU CAN'T B SERIOUS
> ARE YOU ????? CAUSE IF YOU HAVE TO ASK THAT YOU SHOULDN'T B
> A RYDER !!!!!!!!!
> *


I RIDE HOMEBOY NO DOUBT, IM JUST SEEING WHAT THE REAL DIFFERENCE IS IF IM GONNA THROW THEM BITCHES ON A DAILY I GOTTA DRIVE ALOT ERYDAY I WANNA KNOW


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 16 2008, 11:51 AM~9709949
> *I RIDE HOMEBOY NO DOUBT, IM JUST SEEING WHAT THE REAL DIFFERENCE IS IF IM GONNA THROW THEM BITCHES ON A DAILY I GOTTA DRIVE ALOT ERYDAY I WANNA KNOW
> *


*IF YOU WERE A REAL RYDER IT WOULDN'T MATTER BRO !!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 16 2008, 01:44 PM~9709900
> *NOT TO RAIN ON YOUR PARADE BUT YOUR NOT THE 1'ST .
> THERE ARE ACTUALLY A COUPLE CARS OUT HERE IN L.A.
> THAT HAVE THERE PANELS ENGRAVED & THEY DID THERE'S
> ...


torontojoe just got fuckin slaped in his yapper owned


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 16 2008, 01:53 PM~9709962
> *IF YOU WERE A REAL RYDER IT WOULDN'T MATTER BRO !!!!!!!!!!
> *


CUZ IM 17 N ALREADY BUILT 3 RIDES N I DRIVE MY FLEET DAILY, I GOTTA PAY MY OWN GAS AND MY OWN SHIT N PAY FOR MY OWN BUILDS. I RIDE TO THE FULLEST. IF PUTTIN ERYTHING U GOT INTO A RIDE N RIDIN ERYDAY AINT A RIDER THEN YOUR RIGHT 
SO MAYBE YOUR A LIL OLDER N GOT A STRAIGHT JOB N SHIT, BUT GAS N COLLEGE AINT CHEAP SO DONT DISRESPECT SAYIN I AINT NO RIDER


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 16 2008, 11:55 AM~9709979
> *CUZ IM 17 N ALREADY BUILT 3 RIDES N I DRIVE MY FLEET DAILY, I GOTTA PAY MY OWN GAS AND MY OWN SHIT N PAY FOR MY OWN BUILDS. I RIDE TO THE FULLEST. IF PUTTIN ERYTHING U GOT INTO A RIDE N RIDIN ERYDAY AINT A RIDER THEN YOUR RIGHT
> SO MAYBE YOUR A LIL OLDER N GOT A STRAIGHT JOB N SHIT, BUT GAS N COLLEGE AND CHEAP SO DONT DISRESPECT SAYIN I AINT NO RIDER
> *


*CHECK THIS OUT HOMIE IT DON'T MATTER HOW OLD YOU ARE . 
A REAL RYDER DOESN'T ASK ABOUT GAS MILAGE BETWEEN STOCKS 
& RIMS !!!! & IF YOUR TRYING IMPRESS YOURSELF BY STATEING YOU 
BUILT 3 CARS WOOHOO , I BUILT ALOT OF CARS OVER THE YEARS 
DOUBLE DIGITS IN THE AMOUNT OF CARS I'VE BUILT.
SHIT JUST LAST YEAR 2007 I BUILT 4 CLEAN CADI'S & THAT'S IN JUST 
1 YEAR . & EVERY 1 HAS BILLS NOT JUST YOU , I'M A SINGLE PARENT
& RAISING A KID ALONE AINT CHEAP EITHER BRO !!!!!*

*SO GO HAVE YOUR PITTY PARTY SOMEPLACE ELSE !!!!*


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 16 2008, 02:07 PM~9710055
> *CHECK THIS OUT HOMIE IT DON'T MATTER  HOW OLD YOU ARE .
> A REAL RYDER DOESN'T ASK ABOUT GAS MILAGE BETWEEN STOCKS
> & RIMS !!!! & IF YOUR TRYING IMPRESS YOURSELF BY STATEING YOU
> ...


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 16 2008, 02:07 PM~9710055
> *CHECK THIS OUT HOMIE IT DON'T MATTER  HOW OLD YOU ARE .
> A REAL RYDER DOESN'T ASK ABOUT GAS MILAGE BETWEEN STOCKS
> & RIMS !!!! & IF YOUR TRYING IMPRESS YOURSELF BY STATEING YOU
> ...


IM NOT BRAGGIN THE POINT I WAS MAKIN IS MY MONEYS TIGHT, IM JUST TRYING TO SEE IF I CAN SAVE SOME DOUGH, IF YOU WERE IN MY POSITION YOUD UNDERSTAND WHAT IM SAYING. YOU WANNA GO HATE THEN GO HEAD HATE ON SOMEBODY TRYIN TO BUILD A RIDE. U MUST BE A REAL REAL RYDER MAN :uh: I AINT EVEN GOIN RESPOND TO YOUR BULLSHIT


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 16 2008, 02:13 PM~9710091
> *IM NOT BRAGGIN THE POINT I WAS MAKIN IS MY MONEYS TIGHT, IM JUST TRYING TO SEE IF I CAN SAVE SOME DOUGH, IF YOU WERE IN MY POSITION YOUD UNDERSTAND WHAT IM SAYING. YOU WANNA GO HATE THEN GO HEAD HATE ON SOMEBODY TRYIN TO BUILD A RIDE. U MUST BE A REAL REAL RYDER MAN  :uh: I AINT EVEN GOIN RESPOND TO YOUR BULLSHIT
> *


 :0


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

i put some 11.5's of dem ole triple triple gawl deez on ma fleet whud, i statn ta wonder if datz why im spendn 70 dollaz a week on ghas?? whatchya thank paperchaser?


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 16 2008, 12:13 PM~9710091
> *IM NOT BRAGGIN THE POINT I WAS MAKIN IS MY MONEYS TIGHT, IM JUST TRYING TO SEE IF I CAN SAVE SOME DOUGH, IF YOU WERE IN MY POSITION YOUD UNDERSTAND WHAT IM SAYING. YOU WANNA GO HATE THEN GO HEAD HATE ON SOMEBODY TRYIN TO BUILD A RIDE. U MUST BE A REAL REAL RYDER MAN  :uh: I AINT EVEN GOIN RESPOND TO YOUR BULLSHIT
> *



YOUR LOOKING @ SHIT ALL WRONG KID , IT AIN'T HATE !!!!!!
IT'S STATEING A FACT !!!!!! YOU MIGHT DRIVE YOUR SHIT 
& ROLL OUT TO CRUISE , BUT THAT DEFINATELY DON'T MAKE
YOU A *REAL RYDER * 

& YES YOUR DAMN RIGHT I'M A REAL RYDER YOU CAN ASK ANY
1 WHO KNOWS ME I RIDE TO THE FULLEST 24/7 SUNSHINE OR RAIN ,
TO A SHOW , BAR BQ , PICNIC , OR JUST TO CHILL WITH THE HOMIES 
*BEING A RYDER IS IN YOUR BLOOD & SOUL *
YOU GOT ALOT TO LEARN YOUNGIN GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR GAS MILEAGE !!!!


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 16 2008, 12:17 PM~9710122
> *i put some 11.5's of dem ole triple triple gawl deez on ma fleet whud, i statn ta wonder if datz why im spendn 70 dollaz a week on ghas?? whatchya thank paperchaser?
> *


HAHAHAH LMFAO YOU TO FUNNY RICK , BUT ON THE REAL
BRO DO WE EVER WORRY ABOUT GAS WHENWE RYDEING ?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 16 2008, 02:55 PM~9709979
> *CUZ IM 17 N ALREADY BUILT 3 RIDES N I DRIVE MY FLEET DAILY, I GOTTA PAY MY OWN GAS AND MY OWN SHIT N PAY FOR MY OWN BUILDS. I RIDE TO THE FULLEST. IF PUTTIN ERYTHING U GOT INTO A RIDE N RIDIN ERYDAY AINT A RIDER THEN YOUR RIGHT
> SO MAYBE YOUR A LIL OLDER N GOT A STRAIGHT JOB N SHIT, BUT GAS N COLLEGE AINT CHEAP SO DONT DISRESPECT SAYIN I AINT NO RIDER
> *


It's cool man. Fact of the matter is you're going to get worse gas mileage with 13s over the stocks. Your engine will rev higher on cruises. Fortunately Fleetwoods have overdrive transmissions, so that helps a bit. You can also easily reprogram the computer to make the speedometer and odometer accurate, whereas other cars need the speedo gear changed. IDK what exactly you'll see as the difference in mileage, and I'm willing to bet nobody does, because most of these fools don't even care enough to reprogram their computer for accuracy. But if you slap on those 13s and reprogram your PCM, you can figure it out and tell us, or if I do it first I'll tell you, cuz I track my mileage too. 

BTW, I get 18-20mpg city, 24-26 highway in my Fleetwood on "stock" sized tires (actually 17s, but same diameter). I do have some mods that help the mileage too, however, like K&N, headers, high-flow exhaust.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 16 2008, 02:17 PM~9710122
> *i put some 11.5's of dem ole triple triple gawl deez on ma fleet whud, i statn ta wonder if datz why im spendn 70 dollaz a week on ghas?? whatchya thank paperchaser?
> *


EBONICLY CHALLANGED MOON MAIDEN :uh:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 16 2008, 02:23 PM~9710166
> *It's cool man.  Fact of the matter is you're going to get worse gas mileage with 13s over the stocks.  Your engine will rev higher on cruises.  Fortunately Fleetwoods have overdrive transmissions, so that helps a bit.  You can also easily reprogram the computer to make the speedometer and odometer accurate, whereas other cars need the speedo gear changed.  IDK what exactly you'll see as the difference in mileage, and I'm willing to bet nobody does, because most of these fools don't even care enough to reprogram their computer for accuracy.  But if you slap on those 13s and reprogram your PCM, you can figure it out and tell us, or if I do it first I'll tell you, cuz I track my mileage too.
> 
> BTW, I get 18-20mpg city, 24-26 highway in my Fleetwood on "stock" sized tires (actually 17s, but same diameter).  I do have some mods that help the mileage too, however, like K&N, headers, high-flow exhaust.
> *


thanks bro thats all i needed to know


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 16 2008, 03:24 PM~9710183
> *thanks bro thats all i needed to know
> *


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 16 2008, 11:22 AM~9710163
> *HAHAHAH LMFAO YOU TO FUNNY RICK , BUT ON THE REAL
> BRO DO WE EVER WORRY ABOUT GAS WHENWE RYDEING ?
> *


man, gas was the last thing i was worried about. the honesty of it, if your worried about gas, you might as well hang up the fleetwood and go buy a 4-banger :no: i understand where your tryin to come from but if your gonna worry bout that then its like say why even drive it or let alone own it :dunno:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 16 2008, 12:29 PM~9710218
> *man, gas was the last thing i was worried about. the honesty of it, if your worried about gas, you might as well hang up the fleetwood and go buy a 4-banger :no: i understand where your tryin to come from but if your gonna worry bout that then its like say why even drive it or let alone own it :dunno:
> *


EXACTLY MY POINT BRO , GLAD SOME 1 C'S IT :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

I can see both sides of the fence. You want a particular car, you have to pay the gas it takes to run it. Fortunately those of us driving these Fleetwoods get reasonably good mileage for such a big car with a V8, thanks to fuel injection and overdrive transmission. And I've owned plenty of cars sucking up super unleaded at 8mpg.  But when people start saying other people aren't "real riders" when they question fuel economy, it's pretty retarded to me, particularly when people are talking about their dailies. It's not just this topic; I've seen it time and time again.

Fuck it...I drive a Fleetwood daily, and I have a juiced Fleetwood for the nice weather. I pay attention to my fuel economy, and if it stung bad enough I'd get a 4 banger, but I'm riding in style every day and I pay the cost without thinking twice. Frankly I never gave a fuck what another dude though of me, so if people think you're not a real rider if you care about your MPGs, they can..... :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 16 2008, 12:36 PM~9710269
> *I can see both sides of the fence.  You want a particular car, you have to pay the gas it takes to run it.  Fortunately those of us driving these Fleetwoods get reasonably good mileage for such a big car with a V8, thanks to fuel injection and overdrive transmission.  And I've owned plenty of cars sucking up super unleaded at 8mpg.   But when people start saying other people aren't "real riders" when they question fuel economy, it's pretty retarded to me, particularly when people are talking about their dailies.  It's not just this topic; I've seen it time and time again.
> 
> Fuck it...I drive a Fleetwood daily, and I have a juiced Fleetwood for the nice weather.  I pay attention to my fuel economy, and if it stung bad enough I'd get a 4 banger, but I'm riding in style every day and I pay the cost without thinking twice.  Frankly I never gave a fuck what another dude though of me, so if people think you're not a real rider if you care about your MPGs, they can..... :uh: :uh: :uh:
> *


YOU MISSED THE WHOLE FUCKIN POINT !!!!!!!!!!!!

FUCKIN CHEERLEADER'S ARE FUNNY 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 16 2008, 03:40 PM~9710297
> *YOU MISSED THE WHOLE FUCKIN POINT !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> FUCKIN CHEERLEADER'S ARE FUNNY
> ...


I got your point. You don't care about how much gas costs cuz you're a *"REAL RIDER"*. I'm very proud. Furthermore, "real riders" should care about fashion before function, putting 13s on a car at the expense of the mileage. I get it. If you want to look cool, like the aforementioned "real riders," slap the 13s on and don't question the mileage.

*My* point is that some people actually figure out their mileage and their "real rider" status shouldn't be questioned on the basis of their consciousness of fuel economy. I'm not cheerleading. I'm stating an opinion.

Dude asked what the mileage difference would be between 13s and stocks, and I gave him an answer instead of hating. I save the hating for people who can't spell worth a shit.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 16 2008, 02:48 PM~9710364
> *I got your point.  You don't care about how much gas costs cuz you're a "REAL RIDER".  I'm very proud.  Furthermore, "real riders" should care about fashion before function, putting 13s on a car at the expense of the mileage.  I get it.  If you want to look cool, like the aforementioned "real riders," slap the 13s on and don't question the mileage.
> 
> My point is that some people actually figure out their mileage and their "real rider" status shouldn't be questioned on the basis of their consciousness of fuel economy.  I'm not cheerleading.  I'm stating an opinion.
> ...


I 5THINK YOUR JUSTIN TIMBERLAKE LOOK SHOULD BE QUESTIOND??


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 16 2008, 03:50 PM~9710380
> *I 5THINK YOUR JUSTIN TIMBERLAKE LOOK SHOULD BE QUESTIOND??
> *


I think your The Rock's illegitimate mini-me man poop eating look should be closely examined as well.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 16 2008, 03:50 PM~9710380
> *I 5THINK YOUR JUSTIN TIMBERLAKE LOOK SHOULD BE QUESTIOND??
> *


Stupid double posting server. :uh:


BTW, Justin Timberlake wishes he was as good looking as me. And I wish I was as rich as he is. We all have our faults. :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad+Jan 16 2008, 02:53 PM~9710398-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


double post ass hole!!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Badass94Cad, MAYHEM, freddylokz, COTTON CANDY DREAM, "spokes", COLORADO_KANDYLAC, LuxuriouSMontreaL, Silentdawg


See what happens...People start bickering and all the mice follow. :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 16 2008, 02:54 PM~9710408
> *Stupid double posting server. :uh:
> BTW, Justin Timberlake wishes he was as good looking as me.  And I wish I was as rich as he is.  We all have our faults.  :biggrin:
> *


YOU ARE AS GOOD LOOKING AS A UNWASHED ANUS? AND YOUR 3 TIMES FATTER THAN TIMBERLAKE :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 16 2008, 01:44 PM~9709900
> *NOT TO RAIN ON YOUR PARADE BUT YOUR NOT THE 1'ST .
> THERE ARE ACTUALLY A COUPLE CARS OUT HERE IN L.A.
> THAT HAVE THERE PANELS ENGRAVED & THEY DID THERE'S
> ...


shit that's nice...I never seen anybody with those before and always wondered how come people never did it but now I know it was not a first then...Good info there Angelo  ...You got any pics of those cars somewhere bro?


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 16 2008, 12:48 PM~9710364
> *I got your point.  You don't care about how much gas costs cuz you're a "REAL RIDER".  I'm very proud.  Furthermore, "real riders" should care about fashion before function, putting 13s on a car at the expense of the mileage.  I get it.  If you want to look cool, like the aforementioned "real riders," slap the 13s on and don't question the mileage.
> 
> My point is that some people actually figure out their mileage and their "real rider" status shouldn't be questioned on the basis of their consciousness of fuel economy.  I'm not cheerleading.  I'm stating an opinion.
> ...



I SEE WERE YOUR COMING FROM BRO , I'M JUST BORED & TRYING 
TO STIR SHIT UP :biggrin: I ACTUALLY PAY ATTENTION TO MY MILEAGE
BUT NOT TO SEE IF I CAN SAVE A FEW BUCKS IF I ROLL STOCKS . I PAY
ATTENTION TO MY MILEAGE CAUSE ONCE I NOTICE I'M NOT GETTING
THE USUAL MILES OUT OF A FULL TANK I NORMALLY GET , I KNOW IT'S 
TIME FOR AN OIL CHANGE OR MAYBE A TUNE UP . I PAY ATTENTION ALSO
TO KEEP ALL MY CARS RUNNING WELL .


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: Badass94Cad, BAYTOWNSLC, "spokes", MAYHEM, Infamous James, LuxuriouSMontreaL, freddylokz, COTTON CANDY DREAM, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, Silentdawg


Here we go.....



> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 16 2008, 03:58 PM~9710424
> *YOU ARE AS GOOD LOOKING AS A UNWASHED ANUS? AND YOUR 3 TIMES FATTER THAN TIMBERLAKE :uh:
> *


At least I can see over my dashboard without sitting on the yellow pages, you Munchkinland reject. And my cock is 3 times fatter than Timberlake's, with a head like a corn muffin. :roflmao:


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 16 2008, 03:02 PM~9710463
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: Badass94Cad, BAYTOWNSLC, "spokes", MAYHEM, Infamous James, LuxuriouSMontreaL, freddylokz, COTTON CANDY DREAM, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, Silentdawg
> Here we go.....
> ...


HEY FOKKER I USE THE BLUE PAGES ONLY U TIMBELAKE COCK MESURING FRUIT :uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 16 2008, 04:00 PM~9710441
> *I SEE WERE YOUR COMING FROM BRO , I'M JUST BORED & TRYING
> TO STIR SHIT UP :biggrin:  I ACTUALLY PAY ATTENTION TO MY MILEAGE
> BUT NOT TO SEE IF I CAN SAVE A FEW BUCKS IF I ROLL STOCKS . I PAY
> ...


Exactly! When you go from 17 to 8 you're like WTF happened! That's basically why I keep track too, but it's not like I keep a notebook or anything. I usually just do it in my head at the pump.

I wasn't trying to start a war over mileage or anything. Just expressing my opinion.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 16 2008, 04:03 PM~9710478
> *HEY FOKKER I USE THE BLUE PAGES ONLY U TIMBELAKE COCK MESURING FRUIT :uh:
> *


:roflmao:

More like blue balls, you salami stroking queermo.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 16 2008, 12:58 PM~9710428
> *shit that's nice...I never seen anybody with those before and always wondered how come people never did it but now I know it was not a first then...Good info there Angelo  ...You got any pics of those cars somewhere bro?
> *



SORRY BRO I DON'T , BUT I BET THE ENGRAVER THAT IS ON HERE
WHO DID 1 OF THE CARS DOES . I'LL TRY TO FIND HIS SCREEN NAME


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 16 2008, 01:04 PM~9710493
> *Exactly!  When you go from 17 to 8 you're like WTF happened!  That's basically why I keep track too, but it's not like I keep a notebook or anything.  I usually just do it in my head at the pump.
> 
> I wasn't trying to start a war over mileage or anything.  Just expressing my opinion.
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD BRO I AIN'T TRIPPING . I KEEP TRACK WHEN 
I'M @ THE PUMP TOO .


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 16 2008, 03:05 PM~9710501
> *:roflmao:
> 
> More like blue balls, you salami stroking queermo.
> *


YOU TROMBONER STROKER ,STOP HIDDING ALL THE MANCHOWDER IN YO TIMBERLAKE BEARD AHAHAHAHA


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 16 2008, 03:05 PM~9710502
> *SORRY BRO I DON'T , BUT I BET THE ENGRAVER THAT IS ON HERE
> WHO DID 1 OF THE CARS DOES . I'LL TRY TO FIND HIS SCREEN NAME
> *


cool...


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 16 2008, 12:05 PM~9710502
> *SORRY BRO I DON'T , BUT I BET THE ENGRAVER THAT IS ON HERE
> WHO DID 1 OF THE CARS DOES . I'LL TRY TO FIND HIS SCREEN NAME
> *


stop lying ang why don you show us the ones your having done up for the fleet :0 :0 :around: hno:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 16 2008, 04:08 PM~9710527
> *YOU TROMBONER STROKER ,STOP HIDDING ALL THE MANCHOWDER IN YO TIMBERLAKE BEARD AHAHAHAHA
> *


Timberlake's beard was a stick-on. I can actually grow facial hair on my own, thank you. Can you still grow facial hair after all the roids? :rofl:


Hey wait...Justin Timberlake and I have the same initials. Maybe we're the same person. :ugh:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 16 2008, 01:10 PM~9710546
> *stop lying ang why don you show us the ones your having done up for the fleet :0 :0  :around:  hno:
> *


I ACTUALLY THOUGHT ABOUT IT BRO , BUT I DECIDED NOT TO 
BITE OFF THE O.G.'S WHO DID IT FIRST . SHIT I EVEN THOUGHT 
ABOUT ANODIZING MINE TIL I SEEN THAT ORANGE 1 ON HERE .


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 16 2008, 12:13 PM~9710573
> *I ACTUALLY THOUGHT ABOUT IT BRO , BUT I DECIDED NOT TO
> BITE OFF THE O.G.'S WHO DID IT FIRST . SHIT I EVEN THOUGHT
> ABOUT ANODIZING MINE TIL I SEEN THAT ORANGE 1 ON HERE .
> *


  what up wit the progress pics :0 :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 16 2008, 03:12 PM~9710559
> *Timberlake's beard was a stick-on.  I can actually grow facial hair on my own, thank you.  Can you still grow facial hair after all the roids? :rofl:
> Hey wait...Justin Timberlake and I have the same initials.  Maybe we're the same person. :ugh:
> *


IF YOUR THE SAME PERSON THEN U ARE A ELTON JOHN LOVING RICHAR SIMMONS FONDLER :uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 16 2008, 04:20 PM~9710617
> *IF YOUR THE SAME PERSON THEN U ARE A ELTON JOHN LOVING RICHAR SIMMONS FONDLER :uh:
> *


Nah, I hit Brit when she was an angel and turned her out skank. :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 16 2008, 03:13 PM~9710573
> *I ACTUALLY THOUGHT ABOUT IT BRO , BUT I DECIDED NOT TO
> BITE OFF THE O.G.'S WHO DID IT FIRST . SHIT I EVEN THOUGHT
> ABOUT ANODIZING MINE TIL I SEEN THAT ORANGE 1 ON HERE .
> *


bah you should still get it done if you like it bro...I got mine done cause I thought it would look nice on mine and I didn't really care if it was done or not before...When you think about it, pretty much everything have been done on impalas and Big Bodies...Really hard to innovate and do something new nowadays...Hell, even two doors and rag tops are starting to pop out more now but it's still nice though... :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 16 2008, 04:27 PM~9710672
> *bah you should still get it done if you like it bro...I got mine done cause I thought it would look nice on mine and I didn't really care if it was done or not before...When you think about it, pretty much everything have been done on impalas and Big Bodies...Really hard to innovate and do something new nowadays...Hell, even two doors and rag tops are starting to pop out more now but it's still nice though... :biggrin:
> *


Seriously...

Your car's going to stand out for sure in the Northeast/Canada. :thumbsup: I'm about to scrap mine and start something else! :rofl:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 16 2008, 03:29 PM~9710685
> *Seriously...
> 
> Your car's going to stand out for sure in the Northeast/Canada. :thumbsup:  I'm about to scrap mine and start something else! :rofl:
> *


Yours is clean Jeff...  I just hope mine comes out nice bro...That's all I'm hoping for...


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 16 2008, 04:32 PM~9710708
> *Yours is clean Jeff...   I just hope mine comes out nice bro...That's all I'm hoping for...
> *


From every picture I see, this think is going to be hot. I need to step my game up, or at least not park anywhere near you at a show! :cheesy:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 16 2008, 01:14 PM~9710581
> * what up wit the progress pics :0 :0
> *



I'M TO POOR TO OWN A CAMERA


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 16 2008, 04:34 PM~9710730
> *I'M TO POOR TO OWN A CAMERA
> *


Maybe you should get a 4 banger and save some of that gas money! :rofl: J/P bro.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 16 2008, 01:27 PM~9710672
> *bah you should still get it done if you like it bro...I got mine done cause I thought it would look nice on mine and I didn't really care if it was done or not before...When you think about it, pretty much everything have been done on impalas and Big Bodies...Really hard to innovate and do something new nowadays...Hell, even two doors and rag tops are starting to pop out more now but it's still nice though... :biggrin:
> *


NAW BRO IF I DID THERE WOULD B TO MUCH CONFLICT OUT HERE .
I SEE 1 OF THE OWNERS EVERY NOW & THEN & HE IS ALWAY'S TALKING 
SHIT ABOUT THE OTHER DUDE WHO DID IT . I'D RATHER STAY CLEAR 
OF THAT DRAMA . YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN . SHIT IS DIFFERENT OUT 
HERE BRO YOU WOULD UNDERSTAND WHAT I'M SAYING IF YOU LIVED 
IN CALI .


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 16 2008, 03:34 PM~9710726
> *From every picture I see, this think is going to be hot.  I need to step my game up, or at least not park anywhere near you at a show!  :cheesy:
> *


well I'd like to bring it to Englishtown this summer...Are you gonna go there?


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 16 2008, 01:34 PM~9710730
> *I'M TO POOR TO OWN A CAMERA
> *



get a disposable one...ahahahahahah

you'll roll up with a nice ass ride, and get off with that biggo yellow kodak disposable camera.....


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 16 2008, 03:38 PM~9710753
> *NAW BRO IF I DID THERE WOULD B TO MUCH CONFLICT OUT HERE .
> I SEE 1 OF THE OWNERS EVERY NOW & THEN & HE IS ALWAY'S TALKING
> SHIT ABOUT THE OTHER DUDE WHO DID IT . I'D RATHER STAY CLEAR
> ...


Yeah I see your point there man  ...I guess he'll be talking shit about me so make sure you talk shit to him for me...  :biggrin: J/K...BTW can't wait to see that Big Body you're getting done, I know it's gonna be sick looking...


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER+Jan 16 2008, 04:38 PM~9710753-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dave, if you're going to make the effort to drive like 8 hours down from MTL, I'll make the effort to drive 1/2 hour to E-town for sure. :thumbsup: Keep me posted...


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 16 2008, 12:34 PM~9710730
> *I'M TO POOR TO OWN A CAMERA
> *


oh chit i never thought i'd see your name and the word poor in the same sentence :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 16 2008, 01:37 PM~9710746
> *Maybe you should get a 4 banger and save some of that gas money! :rofl: J/P bro.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I HAD TO LAUGH @ THAT 1 :biggrin: RICK KNOWS WHAT KIND 
OF BAD ASS DIGI CAM I GOT , & HE ALSO KNOWS I AIN'T PUTTING
UP ANY PROGRESS PIC'S :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 16 2008, 03:42 PM~9710790
> * Sux
> Dave, if you're going to make the effort to drive like 8 hours down from MTL, I'll make the effort to drive 1/2 hour to E-town for sure. :thumbsup:  Keep me posted...
> *


 :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 16 2008, 04:43 PM~9710797
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I HAD TO LAUGH @ THAT 1  :biggrin:  RICK KNOWS WHAT KIND
> OF BAD ASS DIGI  CAM I GOT , & HE ALSO KNOWS I AIN'T PUTTING
> ...


I hear ya. I figured we were on a roll here. :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

fucking server...double post... :uh:


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jan 16 2008, 07:05 AM~9708008
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where can i get a grille like this at


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Jan 16 2008, 01:38 PM~9710757
> *get a disposable one...ahahahahahah
> 
> you'll roll up with a nice ass ride, and get off with that biggo yellow kodak disposable camera.....
> *



SHIT I HAVE A TOP OF THE LINE SLR DIGI BRO , RICK
IS JUST FISHING FOR PROGRESS PIC'S :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 16 2008, 03:04 PM~9710493
> *Exactly!  When you go from 17 to 8 you're like WTF happened!  That's basically why I keep track too, but it's not like I keep a notebook or anything.  I usually just do it in my head at the pump.
> 
> I wasn't trying to start a war over mileage or anything.  Just expressing my opinion.
> *


i already drive my deville im not worried about the gas, ive just heard shit about it and i was curious how much of a difference it REALLY makes, i love my caddies n ill always pay the price to fill up. 

that problem with the gas tank measurement happens to me n my deville sometimes, whenever im driving it says like 7 gal, then i park on a hill and i have 10 gals. i think its because of the whole digital thing, its too exact because the measuring sensor that floats n the tank gets all fucked up n thrown around while the car moves.


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 16 2008, 01:52 PM~9710873
> *SHIT I HAVE A TOP OF THE LINE SLR DIGI BRO , RICK
> IS JUST FISHING FOR PROGRESS PIC'S  :biggrin:
> *



oh, i see...

so post'em up....or else "you aint a real rider" ahhaahahahahah


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Jan 16 2008, 01:56 PM~9710895
> *oh, i see...
> 
> so post'em up....or else "you aint a real rider" ahhaahahahahah
> *


OH SHIT !!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
BUT NOPE I AIN'T POSTING ANY . YOU GUY'S WILL 
SEE IT WHEN LEVI IS DONE :biggrin: 
I DIDN'T CANDY IT , I STUCK TO ALMOST THE SAME COLOR
HE JUST ADDED SOME PEARLS & ICE WHITE DIAMOND SOMETHING 
TO THE COLOR WHEN HE REPAINTED THE WHOLE CAR , & NOW HE IS
DOING ALL THE PATTERN & WATER DROPS WORK ON IT PLUS THE 
PINSTRIPING & GOLD LEAFING :biggrin: 

BESIDE RICK HAS BEEN INVITED TOGO WITH ME TO THE SHOP 
A FEW TIMES TO CHECK ON IT .


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 16 2008, 12:52 PM~9710873
> *SHIT I HAVE A TOP OF THE LINE SLR DIGI BRO , RICK
> IS JUST FISHING FOR PROGRESS PIC'S  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: didnt hurt to try again :biggrin: aint no sense in having the slr collect dust cuz i still havent seen any pics of the two door with half nekkid woman in it :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 16 2008, 04:55 PM~9710894
> *i already drive my deville im not worried about the gas, ive just heard shit about it and i was curious how much of a difference it REALLY makes, i love my caddies n ill always pay the price to fill up.
> 
> that problem with the gas tank measurement happens to me n my deville sometimes, whenever im driving it says like 7 gal, then i park on a hill and i have 10 gals. i think its because of the whole digital thing, its too exact because the measuring sensor that floats n the tank gets all fucked up n thrown around while the car moves.
> *


Yeah that happens with a just about all cars due to how the gas is sitting in the tank and how it makes the level float. If you're on a hill, it'll tip your gas one way or the other, and affect your gauge. Some cars will even fluctuate when you hit the gas or make a sharp turn, if they're quick enough. And some cars you can just watch the gas gauge go down when you mash the pedal. :tongue:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 16 2008, 02:05 PM~9710985
> *:biggrin: didnt hurt to try again :biggrin: aint no sense in having the slr collect dust cuz i still havent seen any pics of the two door with half nekkid woman in it  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 16 2008, 02:05 PM~9710985
> *:biggrin: didnt hurt to try again :biggrin: aint no sense in having the slr collect dust cuz i still havent seen any pics of the two door with half nekkid woman  in it  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


HERE YOU GO RICK :biggrin: 
MY BIG BODY CADI :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 16 2008, 02:44 AM~9707472
> *THATS REAL STRANGE , I HAVE A BIG BODY & I'VE HAD
> 4 OTHER'S 2 = 94 , A 95 , & A 96 . I HAD REAL DAYTONS
> WITH 175/75/14'S ON ALL OF THEM & NOT 1 RUBBED .
> ...


I had 175/70/14's on it and it rubbed a little on one side. Just enough to keep the white wall dirty. But the car was stock height and i was a little lower in the ass because the compressor was out. So maybe thats why. But I think also that the 175/75 work better because they are taller.

Dirty white wall :uh:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 16 2008, 12:49 PM~9709415
> *NOW DONT GO AND TAKE MY WORD FOR THIS SHIT BUT I READ IN ON OF THE MAINTENECE TOPICS THAT PUTTIN DRUMS OF A 80S MODEL LAC WOULD FIX THE RUBBIN  PROBLEM?????????????
> *


Thats to fix the problem of the drums rubbing the frame when u 3 wheel. Has nothing to do with the rims rubbing the body.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 16 2008, 01:15 PM~9711073
> *HERE YOU GO RICK  :biggrin:
> MY BIG BODY CADI  :biggrin:
> .........
> *


no nekkidy love for the brogham though :0 :0 :0


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 16 2008, 02:28 PM~9711205
> *no nekkidy love for the brogham though :0 :0 :0
> *


THAT'S MY DAILY BRO , I DON'T SHOW THAT @ ANY SHOWS


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Click here for video...


----------



## 1980caddy (Nov 21, 2007)

heres mine  should i black out all the windows????


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 16 2008, 02:15 PM~9711073
> *HERE YOU GO RICK  :biggrin:
> MY BIG BODY CADI  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


dog, if that top was brown...it would look identical to my old big body.....even the seats dog......DAMN

except i had a bit of flake in it....just a bit


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Jan 16 2008, 03:25 PM~9711604
> *dog, if that top was brown...it would look identical to my old big body.....even the seats dog......DAMN
> 
> except i had a bit of flake in it....just a bit
> ...



:0 
YOUR SEATS ARE LEATHER & SUEDE ?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 16 2008, 03:39 PM~9711704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


4 SALE ????


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 16 2008, 04:40 PM~9711712
> *4 SALE ????
> *


not the 4 door.the hearse and the limo are. :biggrin:


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 16 2008, 03:36 PM~9711684
> *:0
> YOUR SEATS ARE LEATHER & SUEDE ?
> *



yezzir.....well they were, i already got rid of that ride...but on my new project ( i liked them so much) i did the same thing....


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Jan 16 2008, 05:42 PM~9711727
> *yezzir.....well they were, i already got rid of that ride...but on my new project (  i liked them so much) i did the same thing....
> 
> 
> ...


SAWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 16 2008, 03:48 PM~9711775
> *SAWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET
> *



it's nothing too crazy or too special...but it looks clean as hell....everybody here where im from loves them....especially cause of the heat...that way they dont burn their legs when they're in my ride......


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Jan 16 2008, 03:42 PM~9711727
> *yezzir.....well they were, i already got rid of that ride...but on my new project (  i liked them so much) i did the same thing....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 
THOSE AIN'T O.G HEADREST WHY DID YOU CHANGE THEM & WHAT ARE THOSE FROM ?


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 16 2008, 03:51 PM~9711810
> *:thumbsup:
> THOSE AIN'T O.G HEADREST WHY DID YOU CHANGE THEM & WHAT ARE THOSE FROM ?
> *



they're from an escalade....t.v.'s wont fit on the og's......i'm gonna do the headrest to, i just dont know if it shoud be suede or leather.....

it's hard to get quality work down here in the valley....there really aint shit....


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Jan 16 2008, 03:54 PM~9711833
> *they're from an escalade....t.v.'s wont fit on the og's......i'm gonna do the headrest to, i just dont know if it shoud be suede or leather.....
> 
> it's hard to get quality work down here in the valley....there really aint shit....
> *


I HAVE 8 INCH WIDE SCREENS IN MY O.G. HEADREST BRO , SO TV'S
DO FIT . I WOULD KEEP THE HEADREST LEATHER , IT LOOKS A LITTLE
FUNNY WITH SUEDE HEADREST . THAT IS ONLY MY OPINION THOUGH .

YOU SEATS LOOK GOOD , I DID MINE TO B A LITTLE DIFFERENT , &
TO STILL KEEP THAT CLASSY LUXERY LOOK . & THEY ARE COMFORTABLE
WHEN YOU USE THE HEAT THE FEMALES LOVE IT :biggrin:


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 16 2008, 04:02 PM~9711911
> *I HAVE 8 INCH WIDE SCREENS IN MY O.G. HEADREST BRO , SO TV'S
> DO FIT . I WOULD KEEP THE HEADREST LEATHER , IT LOOKS A LITTLE
> FUNNY WITH SUEDE HEADREST . THAT IS ONLY MY OPINION THOUGH .
> ...



yeah, i like that clean look too...i dont like all them crazy ass rides that look way out.....i mean, i'll give the work, time and dedication props, but too much is way toooooo much for me....i just like the clean, classy look.......out of all the big body's i've seen in here....yours has to be one of my fav's......definately a classy looking ride ......


let me check out some pix of your screens....


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Jan 16 2008, 04:06 PM~9711936
> *yeah, i like that clean look too...i dont like all them crazy ass rides that look way out.....i mean, i'll give the work, time and dedication props, but too much is way toooooo much for me....i just like the clean, classy look.......out of all the big body's i've seen in here....yours has to be one of my fav's......definately a classy looking ride ......
> let me check out some pix of your screens....
> *



SHIT BRO I DON'T HAVE ANY I LOST ALOT OF MY PIC'S WHEN I 
REFORMATTED THIS COMP , & MY CADI IS @ LEVI'S SHOP 
GETTING PAINTED SO I CAN'T EVEN RUN OUTSIDE & TAKE ANY .


WHAT DO YOU HAVE IN THE TRUNK ?

I HAVE 3 PUMPS 8 BATTS EVERYTHING CHROME INCLUDING 
PUMP RACKS & BATT RACKS . THE REST OF THE TRUNK IS 
ALL IN LEATHER & MIRRORS .


----------



## 1980caddy (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Jan 16 2008, 04:06 PM~9711936
> *yeah, i like that clean look too...i dont like all them crazy ass rides that look way out.....i mean, i'll give the work, time and dedication props, but too much is way toooooo much for me....i just like the clean, classy look.......out of all the big body's i've seen in here....yours has to be one of my fav's......definately a classy looking ride ......
> let me check out some pix of your screens....
> *


mamalo! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 16 2008, 04:11 PM~9711982
> *SHIT BRO I DON'T HAVE ANY I LOST ALOT OF MY PIC'S WHEN I
> REFORMATTED THIS COMP , & MY CADI IS @ LEVI'S SHOP
> GETTING PAINTED SO I CAN'T EVEN RUN OUTSIDE & TAKE ANY .
> ...


2 pumps 8 batteries (but i only run 4)...nothing chrome though...i have these really nice leather 3 piece covers that covers up the whole set up.....i'll take some pics later.......and mirrors too


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Jan 16 2008, 04:13 PM~9712012
> *2 pumps 8 batteries (but i only run 4)...nothing chrome though...i have these really nice leather 3 piece covers that covers up the whole set up.....i'll take some pics later.......and mirrors too
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 16 2008, 04:14 PM~9712021
> *:thumbsup:
> *


the leather covers have the cadillac symbol on it really big....shit looks sick, they take up the whole trunk.....


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1980caddy_@Jan 16 2008, 04:13 PM~9712003
> *mamalo! :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



no se me anoje mija....


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

dam this threads been popular lately


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

******* this may have been asked a million times, but my first for me*******

will 13x7 CHINAS fit in the rear of a 96 fleetwood---155/80/13


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 16 2008, 08:24 PM~9713154
> ******** this may have been asked a million times, but my first for me*******
> 
> will 13x7 CHINAS fit in the rear of a 96 fleetwood---155/80/13
> *


yes..........................................................................


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Jan 16 2008, 08:25 PM~9713165
> *yes..........................................................................
> *


 that what you got ( chinas right ) any mods other then the tabs off the skirts?


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

I WAS WONDERING IF ANY BIG BODY OWNERS HAVE THIS PROBLEM IM HAVING....WHEN I HIT MY POWER LOCK BUTTON TO LOCK THE DOORS, ALL FOUR MOTORS TRY TO LOCK N JUST KEEP CLICKING BUT DONT LOCK.... :angry: I ALREADY CHECKED MY FUSE N IT AINT BLOWN.... :uh:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Jan 16 2008, 08:32 PM~9714220
> *I WAS WONDERING IF ANY BIG BODY OWNERS HAVE THIS PROBLEM IM HAVING....WHEN I HIT MY POWER LOCK BUTTON TO LOCK THE DOORS, ALL FOUR MOTORS TRY TO LOCK N JUST KEEP CLICKING BUT DONT LOCK.... :angry: I ALREADY CHECKED MY FUSE N IT AINT BLOWN.... :uh:
> *


HAPPEN TO ME IN MY 96 , & A COUPLE DAYS LATER THE BATTERY WENT .
BOUGHT A NEW BAT & IT NEVER HAPPEN AGAIN WHILE I STILL OWNED IT .


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

HMMMMM WISH THAT WAS THE CASE ON MY 96 BUT I JUST PUT A OPTIMA BATT. TWO MONTHS AGO N ITS FULLY CHARGED.... :uh: WHAT ELSE COULD IT BE??


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

I don't know what that could be? Do you have an alarm?


----------



## jrstribley (Mar 27, 2007)

heres mine i got it tore apart for the chrome undies


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Jan 16 2008, 08:42 PM~9714992
> *I don't know what that could be?  Do you have an alarm?
> *


YUP THE STOCK ONE....  AND THE BATTERY ON THAT IS NEW TOO....


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Jan 16 2008, 08:42 PM~9714992
> *I don't know what that could be?  Do you have an alarm?
> *


YUP THE STOCK ONE....  AND THE BATTERY ON THAT IS NEW TOO....


----------



## Agent Orange (Dec 2, 2006)

yo in my shit i was noticing i got 13s when i 3wheel wit the drivers side up the rocker all the way in the back hits the ground and i noticed i bent it is there anyway other then not 3wheeling of course that can cause this not to happen


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

a lot of clean rides showing up in here....and i gotta agree with homie....caddy looks clean paperchaser..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 16 2008, 08:35 PM~9713266
> *that what you got ( chinas right ) any mods other then the tabs off the skirts?
> *


 Had bro....I got rid of the big body last year. I had real Daytons and Chinas.....
Niether rubbed. The 13"s (Chinas) were just fine no mods other then skirt tabs........


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jan 16 2008, 10:33 PM~9715494
> *a lot of clean rides showing up in here....and i gotta agree with homie....caddy looks clean paperchaser..... :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Jan 16 2008, 10:51 PM~9714429
> *HMMMMM WISH THAT WAS THE CASE ON MY 96 BUT I JUST PUT A OPTIMA BATT. TWO MONTHS AGO N ITS FULLY CHARGED.... :uh:  WHAT ELSE COULD IT BE??
> *


They are probably burnt up. I had the same problem on my dually. All 4 went bad. 

The easiest way i can tell you to find out is to take one of the door panels off and unplug the actuator. Run power directly to it and see if it works. Then you know if its the part or something electrical.


----------



## Ruthless2oo6 (Apr 25, 2006)

anyone selling front bumper guards? i jus need the driver side.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ruthless2oo6_@Jan 17 2008, 03:04 AM~9716751
> *anyone selling front bumper guards? i jus need the driver side.
> *


i should have it


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 16 2008, 02:41 PM~9711719
> *not the 4 door.the hearse and the limo are. :biggrin:
> *


how much?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ruthless2oo6_@Jan 17 2008, 04:04 AM~9716751
> *anyone selling front bumper guards? i jus need the driver side.
> *


I have a set too.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 17 2008, 03:40 AM~9717074
> *how much?
> *


 :biggrin: i will pm you.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

anyone have a problem with their power trunk pull down?
i know its not the motor because as soon as i got a new motor and put it in it pulled the trunk right down the first try...but then once it was down it wont come back up....on occassion it works...im thinking a short somewhere in the wires in the trunk..just dont know where to start...its really annoying having to slam the trunk.....any idea what i can do to try to fix this?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 17 2008, 11:57 AM~9718311
> *anyone have a problem with their power trunk pull down?
> i know its not the motor because as soon as i got a new motor and put it in it pulled the trunk right down the first try...but then once it was down it wont come back up....on occassion it works...im thinking a short somewhere in the wires in the trunk..just dont know where to start...its really annoying having to slam the trunk.....any idea what i can do to try to fix this?
> *


mine did the same thing


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QCC_@Jan 16 2008, 01:47 PM~9710833
> *where can i get a grille like this at
> *


TTT


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 17 2008, 01:57 PM~9718311
> *anyone have a problem with their power trunk pull down?
> i know its not the motor because as soon as i got a new motor and put it in it pulled the trunk right down the first try...but then once it was down it wont come back up....on occassion it works...im thinking a short somewhere in the wires in the trunk..just dont know where to start...its really annoying having to slam the trunk.....any idea what i can do to try to fix this?
> *


Consider yourself lucky that it died in the down position. It really sucks when it dies in the open position. :thumbsdown:


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QCC_@Jan 16 2008, 01:47 PM~9710833
> *where can i get a grille like this at
> *


TTT


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 17 2008, 12:57 PM~9718311
> *anyone have a problem with their power trunk pull down?
> i know its not the motor because as soon as i got a new motor and put it in it pulled the trunk right down the first try...but then once it was down it wont come back up....on occassion it works...im thinking a short somewhere in the wires in the trunk..just dont know where to start...its really annoying having to slam the trunk.....any idea what i can do to try to fix this?
> *


Put a new switch on it, Caddy dealership $12


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

there's a small switch on the latch on the trunk. you can play with that switch with the trunk open and the motor should work.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Not if it's dead.


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

FUCK !!!

my trunk wont open, and my 5th wheel won't drop.........

i can't even put gas...ahahhhahahaahah what the fuck is wrong with my caddy...


----------



## Ruthless2oo6 (Apr 25, 2006)

my antenna stays up... i hear the motor workin when i start and turn off the caddi... but the antenna jus stays up... and i have the same problem with my trunk.. the motor goes down but it tays down when i pop it open


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

checking your fuses seems like a alright idea before you go n buy a switch just to make sure


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

dam this topic turned into a maintence help section lol


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 17 2008, 03:10 PM~9719128
> *Not if it's dead.
> *


yeah i press that switch on BOTH motors and nothing...bugs the shit out of me...


unless you guys are talking about a different switch...black switch that has a spring under it? something like that right? about 1" in size?

if not wheres this switch your talking about ?


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

PIC OF BLOOD SPORT COMMIN OUT SUMMER 08 FROM ROLLERZ ONLY 505


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Jan 17 2008, 10:27 PM~9723402
> *PIC OF BLOOD SPORT COMMIN OUT SUMMER 08 FROM ROLLERZ ONLY 505
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 17 2008, 06:00 PM~9721371
> *dam this topic turned into a maintence help section lol
> *



no shit...we went from loving to hating our big body's...ahahahahahahaha


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

may get my wheels this weekend and finally get the big body of them damn stocks :biggrin:


----------



## 6show4 (Dec 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 17 2008, 01:56 PM~9718686
> *Put a new switch on it, Caddy dealership $12
> *


Thats usually the first thing to go in my experience. You can take the 2 screws out of it, take the switch off and run power to the terminals and run the motor up and down if it gets stuck in one position.


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

damn nice azz caddies


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Bad ass Pic right here!!!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 18 2008, 12:22 AM~9724688
> *Bad ass Pic right here!!!
> 
> 
> ...


X2 

Its kinda crazy cuz the 1 sitting outside is the same color as my BigBody

Theres gonna be a LOT of nice Caddys coming out in 2008 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 18 2008, 01:40 PM~9725300
> *X2
> 
> Its kinda crazy cuz the 1 sitting outside is the same color as my BigBody
> ...


  
true that


----------



## 1970 (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

im havin a problem thats killing my battery, 
its some kind of air pump i think its for the suspension leveling system or whatever its called. when the car turns off the pump still runs for a few minutes long enought to drain the batt, im wondering what makes this pump keep running, could it be a leak somewhere or a loose hose?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

im havin a problem thats killing my battery, 
its some kind of air pump i think its for the suspension leveling system or whatever its called. when the car turns off the pump still runs for a few minutes long enought to drain the batt, im wondering what makes this pump keep running, could it be a leak somewhere or a loose hose?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 18 2008, 11:12 PM~9731200
> *im havin a problem thats killing my battery,
> its some kind of air pump i think its for the suspension leveling system or whatever its called. when the car turns off the pump still runs for a few minutes long enought to drain the batt, im wondering what makes this pump keep running, could it be a leak somewhere or a loose hose?
> *


Leak most likely


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Mine Does The Same But It Eventually Stops... 


I Noticed It Sits Higher On One Side Than The Other... Anyone Have A Diagram Of The Air Suspension? Like Where The Compressor Is Located And Where It Adapts To The Bags? :dunno:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 18 2008, 11:28 PM~9731594
> *Mine Does The Same But It Eventually Stops...
> I Noticed It Sits Higher On One Side Than The Other... Anyone Have A Diagram Of The Air Suspension?  Like Where The Compressor Is Located And Where It Adapts To The Bags? :dunno:
> 
> *


DEPENDS ON YEAR , THEY ARE MOUNTED IN DIFFERENT SPOTS . 
IF IT'S LEAKING JUST REPLACE THE SHOCKS WITH SOME MONROE'S .


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

for now ive just disconnected the relay so it wouldnt kil my bat again, 
mines a 95, i think its something besides the shocks because they are new, i think its a line going to the shock from the pump.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

anybody got a service manual for a 95 i can buy off of em ?


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 19 2008, 09:41 AM~9733060
> *anybody got a service manual for a 95 i can buy off of em ?
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1995-Cadill...Q2em118Q2el1247

http://cgi.ebay.com/1995-Cadillac-Dealer-P...7QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1995-CADILL...Q2em118Q2el1247


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:tears: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=386895

Anyone know where I can find this chrome trim I need it BAD??


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

cleaned up my window trim today and put my chrome pillars on :biggrin: wont be gettin my wheels till next weekend  
before









after


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 19 2008, 06:12 AM~9732613
> *for now ive just disconnected the relay so it wouldnt kil my bat again,
> mines a 95, i think its something besides the shocks because they are new, i think its a line going to the shock from the pump.
> *



1'st JACK YOUR CAR UP & CHECK FOR LEAKS WHERE THE LINES GO 
INTO THE SHOCKS .
2'ND FOLLOW THOSE LINES CHECKIN THEM FOR KINKS OR LEAKS ALL THE
WAY TO THE * T*
WERE THEY CONNECT TO THE MAIN LINE THAT GOES TO THE COMPRESSOR 
& CHECK THAT FOR ANY KINKS OR LEAKS . DO ALL THIS WHILE IT'S
PLUGGED IN . IF THE SHOCKS ARE NEW , YOU SHOULD B ABLE TO FIND 
THE KINK OR LEAK IN THE LINE . ALSO CHECK VERY GOOD & MAKE SURE
THAT YOUR LINE'S ARE NOT TO CLOSE TO THE MUFFLERS .

AFTER YOU FIND THE LEAK HIT YOUR LOCAL AUTO PARTS STORE FOR
A AIR SHOCK LINE KIT .


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 19 2008, 05:14 PM~9735277
> *1'st JACK YOUR CAR UP & CHECK FOR LEAKS WHERE THE LINES GO
> INTO THE SHOCKS .
> 2'ND FOLLOW THOSE LINES CHECKIN THEM FOR KINKS OR LEAKS ALL THE
> ...


i need to do the same


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 19 2008, 07:14 PM~9735277
> *1'st JACK YOUR CAR UP & CHECK FOR LEAKS WHERE THE LINES GO
> INTO THE SHOCKS .
> 2'ND FOLLOW THOSE LINES CHECKIN THEM FOR KINKS OR LEAKS ALL THE
> ...


thanks


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jan 19 2008, 04:48 PM~9735112
> *cleaned up my window trim today and put my chrome pillars on  :biggrin: wont be gettin my wheels till next weekend
> before
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER+Jan 19 2008, 02:00 AM~9731744-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe Ill Do That Tomorrow?










:roflmao:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 20 2008, 01:06 AM~9737766
> *Its A 93... :biggrin:Maybe Ill Do That Tomorrow?
> 
> 
> ...


93 :biggrin: 
EASIER TO WORK ON , THE COMPRESSOR IS IN THE BACK IN THE MIDDLE
NEAR THE REAR END , PLUS THERES NO T , BOTH SHOCKS PLUG RIGHT
INTO THE COMPRESSOR . VERY EASY :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jan 18 2008, 05:54 AM~9725307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: DAFUCK IS THIS MYSPACE NOW O QUE???????????? LOL


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...300&p=9740503&#


----------



## TOXXIC (Jun 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEJW6kt5I4s


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

CAN ANYONE HELP ME I HAVE A 1993 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD AND I'M ABOUT TO PUT ON SOME 14X7 WHEELS ON IT BUT I DON'T WANT THEM TO RUB ON THE SKIRTS CAN ANYONE TELL ME HOW TO PREVENT THAT


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Jan 20 2008, 09:51 PM~9742135
> *CAN ANYONE HELP ME I HAVE A 1993 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD AND I'M ABOUT TO PUT ON SOME 14X7 WHEELS ON IT BUT I DON'T WANT THEM TO RUB ON THE SKIRTS CAN ANYONE TELL ME HOW TO PREVENT THAT
> *


Modify the handles on the skirts if they rub on your car.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Jan 20 2008, 09:51 PM~9742135
> *CAN ANYONE HELP ME I HAVE A 1993 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD AND I'M ABOUT TO PUT ON SOME 14X7 WHEELS ON IT BUT I DON'T WANT THEM TO RUB ON THE SKIRTS CAN ANYONE TELL ME HOW TO PREVENT THAT
> *



Do A Search. It Is Brought Up Quite Often... Read A Few Pages Back, We Just Discussed It WITH Pics...


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

RAG 66 impala..chrome undies..new top..new seats..chrome motor..fresh chrome bumpers..SOLID. Looking for fully done Bigbody. I got cash and shipping covered for right car. Motivated to get something done.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=385824


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 21 2008, 03:55 PM~9747608
> *RAG 66 impala..chrome undies..new top..new seats..chrome motor..fresh chrome bumpers..SOLID. Looking for fully done Bigbody. I got cash and shipping covered for right car. Motivated to get something done.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=385824
> ...


shit Mav I thought I seen you selling that car 10 times already...Soimebody has to pick that sweet 66 up...


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 21 2008, 02:58 PM~9747636
> *shit Mav I thought I seen you selling that car 10 times already...Soimebody has to pick that sweet 66 up...
> *


Yeah I keep making deals that never get done lol. No more.  

Thanks for the words bro.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 21 2008, 04:00 PM~9747656
> *Yeah I keep making deals that never get done lol. No more.
> 
> Thanks for the words bro.
> *


man keep that 66 Mav...It's sweet and it's a rag...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 21 2008, 03:55 PM~9747608
> *RAG 66 impala..chrome undies..new top..new seats..chrome motor..fresh chrome bumpers..SOLID. Looking for fully done Bigbody. I got cash and shipping covered for right car. Motivated to get something done.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=385824
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TOXXIC (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Jan 20 2008, 07:51 PM~9742135
> *CAN ANYONE HELP ME I HAVE A 1993 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD AND I'M ABOUT TO PUT ON SOME 14X7 WHEELS ON IT BUT I DON'T WANT THEM TO RUB ON THE SKIRTS CAN ANYONE TELL ME HOW TO PREVENT THAT
> *


14x8 
:cheesy:


----------



## TOXXIC (Jun 29, 2006)

alright guys I got a ? its not a big problem yet and I don't want it to be later. when I stop the car I can feel and hear a thump comin from what sounds like the trunk but its empty and I think it comin from under the car. now I don't know where to start looking. if I jack up the car I won't know what the hell to look for.. oh, no hydros or system in the car yet, just wheels


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

Another one with the crome painted:


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 21 2008, 04:18 PM~9747768
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


buy it ya rich mook bastard!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95ltc_@Jan 21 2008, 08:14 PM~9750285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey who owns this fleet from the next friday video??? are they on LIL??


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

I think thats Kebo's car before it got all done.......


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

wow almost 400 pages


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

too many people got fleetwoods  
it would be sick to see a picnic or cruise with like 30 straight fleetwoods 
or a club with just fleetwoods


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOXXIC_@Jan 21 2008, 05:13 PM~9749051
> *alright guys I got a ? its not a big problem yet and I don't want it to be later. when I stop the car I can feel and hear a thump comin from what sounds like the trunk but its empty and I think it comin from under the car. now I  don't know where to start looking. if I jack up the car I won't know what the hell to look for.. oh, no hydros or system in the car yet, just wheels
> *


it could be your drive shaft u joints


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOXXIC_@Jan 21 2008, 07:13 PM~9749051
> *alright guys I got a ? its not a big problem yet and I don't want it to be later. when I stop the car I can feel and hear a thump comin from what sounds like the trunk but its empty and I think it comin from under the car. now I  don't know where to start looking. if I jack up the car I won't know what the hell to look for.. oh, no hydros or system in the car yet, just wheels
> *



does it do it when you shift from P to D or R to D or whatever


----------



## sicksided (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Jan 21 2008, 09:50 PM~9751979
> *it could be your drive shaft u joints
> *


I would say the same... :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Its been a while :biggrin:


















































im about to change some things up so itll be awhile again so dont worry :roflmao:

oh ya page 400 :0


----------



## sicksided (Mar 3, 2005)

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE TO FIND A CHROME OR POLISHED OIL PAN FOR THE 94 FLEETWOODS WITH THE LT1'S IN IT? CAN YOU USE A REGULAR SMALL BLOCK CHEVY PAN? :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOXXIC+Jan 21 2008, 07:13 PM~9749051-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Could Be The Mounts? :dunno: Tranny/Motor... Seeing How He Says He Hears It When He Comes To A Stop.. :dunno:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthless2oo6_@Jan 17 2008, 03:04 AM~9716751
> *anyone selling front bumper guards? i jus need the driver side.
> *


I got a few sets, just pay shipping you can have them.


----------



## Ruthless2oo6 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 21 2008, 10:29 PM~9752551
> *I got a few sets, just pay shipping you can have them.
> *


says ur box is full. How much for shipping? send me ur info homie


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthless2oo6_@Jan 22 2008, 12:42 AM~9752714
> *says ur box is full. How much for shipping? send me ur info homie
> *


Its clear now, Don't know what shipping would be, probably no more than $10. Which ones you need?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jan 19 2008, 06:48 PM~9735112
> *cleaned up my window trim today and put my chrome pillars on  :biggrin: wont be gettin my wheels till next weekend
> before
> 
> ...


What steps did you take to get this done?


----------



## TOXXIC (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 21 2008, 10:28 PM~9752545
> *Could Be The Mounts? :dunno:  Tranny/Motor... Seeing How He Says He Hears It When He Comes To A Stop.. :dunno:
> *


yeah I only hear it when I come to a stop. not everytime but almost. pullin off its fine and then THUMP. i f I wouldn't tell you , you wouldn't even know but I bugs the shit out of me
:angry:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 21 2008, 10:29 PM~9752551
> *I got a few sets, just pay shipping you can have them.
> *


do you have the caps for them because i need the passengers side cap


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

these are pics i took this weekend. i will be getting new shoes in a couple of weeks. order is already in with kieth
























my lil boy holding the plaque :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

Does anyone know if the starter for my 93 is the same for any other vehicle? I dont think one out of a 93 roadmaster will work, any other vehicles, years?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jan 22 2008, 02:24 PM~9755782
> *Does anyone know if the starter for my 93 is the same for any other vehicle? I dont think one out of a 93 roadmaster will work, any other vehicles, years?
> *




I Think It Will But Make Sure Its Coming Out Of The Same Year As Yours... A 90-93 Caprice Might Work As Well...


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

had some shit installed today, the sub box is temporary; im having a custom one put all the way in the back so i can still use the trunk


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 22 2008, 04:48 PM~9757688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Deck install is clean but come on man its 2008 get thoes fuzzy dice outta there...Just throw them out the window when your rollen :biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 22 2008, 09:49 AM~9754321
> *do you have the caps for them because i need the passengers side cap
> *


I'll have to check, I know most of them things fall off.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 22 2008, 05:56 PM~9758220
> *I'll have to check, I know most of them things fall off.
> *


thanx lmk


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 22 2008, 04:48 PM~9757688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 I HAVE THAT SAME DECK IN MY RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT FOR :biggrin: :cheesy: :0  OUR BAD ASS LACS!!!!


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 22 2008, 07:10 PM~9757887
> *Deck install is clean but come on man its 2008 get thoes fuzzy dice outta there...Just throw them out the window when your rollen :biggrin:
> *


i know man but i love em :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Jan 22 2008, 08:41 PM~9758544
> *:0 I  HAVE THAT SAME DECK IN MY RIDE :biggrin:
> *


  i thought i wouldnt be able to find one but i ended up lucky


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 22 2008, 11:17 PM~9760928
> * i thought i wouldnt be able to find one but i ended up lucky
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOXXIC_@Jan 21 2008, 05:39 PM~9748734
> *14x8
> :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Jan 21 2008, 09:18 PM~9750848
> *hey who owns this fleet from the next friday video??? are they on LIL??
> *


Supreme Hustle first time around


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jan 23 2008, 10:53 AM~9763006
> *  :biggrin:    :cheesy:
> *


Hey bro you still thinking about moving to Spocompton?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

somebody post some more pics up


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jan 22 2008, 06:22 AM~9754108
> *What steps did you take to get this done?
> *


can prove to be a not so easy task. this is how you clean those door mouldings.(with some tips from the guys in here)
1. remove all the mouldings surrounding the door glasses(which can prove to be the hardest task if youve never done it)
2. remove the felt from the lower moulding so you dont damage it while cleaning
3. use some masking tape and cover the outer rubber part to the upper window mouldings and side moudlings. careful not to get the paint remover on the plastic you dont want removed cause it will burn it right off.
4. use some plastic gloves or rubber gloves for protection
5.on all the exposed rubber parts of the mouldings you apply some extra strength paint remover, and let it stand till it looks like it has bubbled, or at the most 15 minutes.(what i did was put the parts in the sun to help the paint remover work faster with the heat
6. get a razor blade and slide along the surface where ever you see the plastic has lifted.(some cases you can actually take a hold of the plastic and pull it right off if your lucky.
7. just keep applying till everything strips right off(be patient)
8. there may be some black adhesive left on the mouldings. apply some paint remover let it stand for about 10-15 minutes and then go and wipe it down with some fine steel wool and everything should be completely cleaned off.
9. wash all the mouldings with water thoroughly so you dont leave any paint remover on them(last thing you want to get on your car)
10. use a grinder or high speed polishing wheel to polish up the mouldings with some metal polish you get at the hardware store. (or take them to a chrome shop so they can do them up for you)
11. reinstall the mouldings
12. buy some pillar mouldings :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## MIS HUEVOS (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Nice Fleet... Any More Pix Of The Roof?


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIS HUEVOS_@Jan 24 2008, 01:31 AM~9769409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 24 2008, 01:02 AM~9769681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch lays hard


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 23 2008, 11:58 PM~9769641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Been waiting to see under hood pics. Does anybody have some?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 24 2008, 12:00 AM~9769664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 same color roof im plannin on goin with.
and this is the kinda style of leaf and stripe ima do on it :biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 24 2008, 03:16 AM~9770265
> *Been waiting to see under hood pics. Does anybody have some?
> *


 :no:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 24 2008, 01:22 AM~9770299
> *:no:
> *


Did he open it?


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 24 2008, 03:23 AM~9770305
> *Did he open it?
> *


Nope


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jan 24 2008, 12:09 AM~9768740
> *can prove to be a not so easy task. this is how you clean those door mouldings.(with some tips from the guys in here)
> 1. remove all the mouldings surrounding the door glasses(which can prove to be the hardest task if youve never done it)
> 2. remove the felt from the lower moulding so you dont damage it while cleaning
> ...



Thats alot of time and work but it looks GREAT ! ! !

Thanks.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jan 23 2008, 10:09 PM~9768740
> *can prove to be a not so easy task. this is how you clean those door mouldings.(with some tips from the guys in here)
> 1. remove all the mouldings surrounding the door glasses(which can prove to be the hardest task if youve never done it)
> 2. remove the felt from the lower moulding so you dont damage it while cleaning
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 24 2008, 12:01 AM~9769677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this from klique car club??


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Click here to view Video...


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

:0


> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 23 2008, 10:58 PM~9769641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

i put on some 13x7s today n the front went on without grinding or spacers, 
the back is a differnt story, 
its rubbing on the two metal tabs that u use to move up n down to help take off the fender, i trimmed the plastic that holds them in place, but im still getting some rubbing 
CAN I SHORTEN THOSE TABS OR BEND THEM IN HALF SO THEY WONT RUB WITHOUT RUINING THE SKIRT? i need help asap im in my driveway! 
13x5.5 isnt an option at this point


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 24 2008, 12:59 AM~9769647
> *
> 
> 
> ...





What color is this?


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 24 2008, 05:27 PM~9774636
> *i put on some 13x7s today n the front went on without grinding or spacers,
> the back is a differnt story,
> its rubbing on the two metal tabs that u use to move up n down to help take off the fender, i trimmed the plastic that holds them in place, but im still getting some rubbing
> ...


just go with 14x7


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 24 2008, 04:27 PM~9774636
> *i put on some 13x7s today n the front went on without grinding or spacers,
> the back is a differnt story,
> its rubbing on the two metal tabs that u use to move up n down to help take off the fender, i trimmed the plastic that holds them in place, but im still getting some rubbing
> ...


just bend them thats what i did


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 24 2008, 04:27 PM~9774636
> *i put on some 13x7s today n the front went on without grinding or spacers,
> the back is a differnt story,
> its rubbing on the two metal tabs that u use to move up n down to help take off the fender, i trimmed the plastic that holds them in place, but im still getting some rubbing
> ...


thats good to know, ill b slappin mine on this weekend if it dont rain :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 24 2008, 04:27 PM~9774636
> *i put on some 13x7s today n the front went on without grinding or spacers,
> the back is a differnt story,
> its rubbing on the two metal tabs that u use to move up n down to help take off the fender, i trimmed the plastic that holds them in place, but im still getting some rubbing
> ...


TAKE A PIC OF THE BACK OF THE SKIRT SO I CAN SEE WHAT YOU'VE CUT .
THEN I'LL KNOW WHAT TO TELL YOU TO FIX IT SO IT WON'T RUB .


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 24 2008, 01:23 AM~9770305
> *Did he open it?
> *


PIC'S PIC'S PIC'S !!!!!
DIDN'T YOU GOTO THE INTERIOR SHOP MONDAY :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Jan 24 2008, 09:10 PM~9776214
> *What color is this?
> *




Looks Like House Of Kolor Tangelo Pearl...


This Is My Homies Ride, Same Color...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 25 2008, 01:12 AM~9778890
> *PIC'S PIC'S PIC'S !!!!!
> DIDN'T YOU GOTO THE INTERIOR SHOP MONDAY  :biggrin:
> *



:0 


:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Jan 24 2008, 11:30 PM~9777768
> *just bend them thats what i did
> *




Trim & Bend, Its Not That Damn Difficult... Ill Make A How-To Tomorrow... This Is The Main SUbject Every Damn Week... Im Tired Of That Shieeet.... :biggrin:


----------



## WHUT IT DEW CADDY (Dec 11, 2006)

GOT MY CADDY FOR SALE IN VEHICLES FORUM


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

blue big body, blue rocker panels.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yj9Fjo_mCHY&feature=related


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 25 2008, 12:38 AM~9779096
> *Looks Like House Of Kolor Tangelo Pearl...
> This Is My Homies Ride, Same Color...
> 
> ...



I was thinking it was darker than Tangelo, my homie has an impala painted that


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

I arleady did a how to on LIL for the skirts.... :uh:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jan 25 2008, 12:29 AM~9778421
> *thats good to know, ill b slappin mine on this weekend if it dont rain  :biggrin:
> *


nah if they are 13x7s they will rub n the back pretty bad, i managed to cut the skirt then enough that the SKIRT didnt rub, but the lip of metal that is there under it was rubbing too hard on the drivers side 
U definitely need somekind of spacer in the front or it will feel like ur driving in snow from the rim rubbing ur caliper so hard. 
im gonna have to grind the inner part of the lip in the back to clear 13x7s, so ill prolly by some 13x5.5s for the back


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 24 2008, 11:12 PM~9778890
> *PIC'S PIC'S PIC'S !!!!!
> DIDN'T YOU GOTO THE INTERIOR SHOP MONDAY  :biggrin:
> *


Going today!!!! :biggrin: Things didnt workout Mon. He had a family emergency.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 25 2008, 12:53 AM~9779552
> *blue big body, blue rocker panels.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yj9Fjo_mCHY&feature=related
> *


*LOOKS LIKE THE BIGBODY FROM SUPER NATURAL C.C. *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Jan 25 2008, 07:09 AM~9779939
> *I was thinking it was darker than Tangelo, my homie has an impala painted that
> *



It Was A Close Guess... Could Be That Factory 350z Orange... :dunno:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 25 2008, 08:13 AM~9780359
> *nah if they are 13x7s they will rub n the back pretty bad, i managed to cut the skirt then enough that the SKIRT didnt rub, but the lip of metal that is there under it was rubbing too hard on the drivers side
> U definitely need somekind of spacer in the front or it will feel like ur driving in snow from the rim rubbing ur caliper so hard.
> im gonna have to grind the inner part of the lip in the back to clear 13x7s, so ill prolly by some 13x5.5s for the back
> *


YOU DO THAT & YOUR CHROME WILL PEEL REAL SOON . 
I TOLD YOU POST PICS OF THE & SHOW ME WHERE 
THEY ARE RUBBING & I'LL TELL YOU WHAT TO DO .


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 25 2008, 09:47 AM~9780906
> *Going today!!!!  :biggrin: Things didnt workout Mon. He had a family emergency.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 25 2008, 09:56 AM~9780978
> *LOOKS LIKE THE BIGBODY FROM SUPER NATURAL C.C.
> *


FUCK I LOVE THE WAY THEM PAINTED ROCKERS LOOK.........I WAS THIS CLOSE TO DOING MY SHIT ALL ONE COLOR THEN CHANGED MY DAM MIND............... :angry:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 25 2008, 01:38 PM~9782602
> *FUCK I LOVE THE WAY THEM PAINTED ROCKERS LOOK.........I WAS THIS CLOSE TO DOING MY SHIT ALL ONE COLOR THEN CHANGED MY DAM MIND............... :angry:
> *


*FUCK IT DO IT !! IF THATS WHAT YOU LIKE . *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## Ruthless2oo6 (Apr 25, 2006)

need to re-do my material top... lookin for good prices and quality service... get at me


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthless2oo6_@Jan 25 2008, 07:44 PM~9784718
> *need to re-do my material top... lookin for good prices and quality service... get at me
> 
> 
> ...


I think knowing where you are located may make a big difference.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

vote for me

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=387908&st=120


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 25 2008, 09:49 PM~9785095
> *vote for me
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=387908&st=120
> *


or me :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthless2oo6 (Apr 25, 2006)

located in So.Cal


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 25 2008, 09:51 PM~9785108
> *or me  :biggrin:
> *


shit man you got adexs lol.....*but that setup is cleaner than mine* lol...your ahead by like 9 lol





for now :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 25 2008, 11:14 PM~9785720
> *shit man you got adexs lol.....but that setup is cleaner than mine lol...your ahead by like 9 lol
> *


thanx for the props but they're not true adex's, plus I'm building something else so I need a new set-up and that's a good start  and could use all the help I can get


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 25 2008, 08:13 AM~9780359
> *nah if they are 13x7s they will rub n the back pretty bad, i managed to cut the skirt then enough that the SKIRT didnt rub, but the lip of metal that is there under it was rubbing too hard on the drivers side
> U definitely need somekind of spacer in the front or it will feel like ur driving in snow from the rim rubbing ur caliper so hard.
> im gonna have to grind the inner part of the lip in the back to clear 13x7s, so ill prolly by some 13x5.5s for the back
> *


im guessin you gotta grind down your caliper a little....i had to do that on my ladies ride for the 14's to fit. Paper, ill hit you up with some pix when i get to the back for the rims  Chinas are cheaper, but theres still a price to pay for going cheap :uh:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 25 2008, 07:49 PM~9785095
> *vote for me
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=387908&st=120
> *


i got u homie.....................but just to see a pink adex!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 26 2008, 01:12 AM~9786729
> *i got u homie.....................but just to see a pink adex!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 26 2008, 01:12 AM~9786729
> *i got u homie.....................but just to see a pink adex!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 25 2008, 03:37 PM~9782594
> *YOU DO THAT & YOUR CHROME WILL PEEL REAL SOON .
> I TOLD YOU POST PICS OF THE  & SHOW ME WHERE
> THEY ARE RUBBING & I'LL TELL YOU WHAT TO DO .
> *


nah its not the lip of the skirt, 
i dont have a pic of mine yet but basically this is what it looks like:
i got the skirt to stop rubbing but this little lip of metal is rubbing from the inside after i bent it forward simular to this pic, BUT its still rubbing enough to make alot of noise when im turning 

















should i just cut off this piece of metal lip, without cutting the part with the holes that hold on the skirt?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 26 2008, 10:29 AM~9788312
> *nah its not the lip of the skirt,
> i dont have a pic of mine yet but basically this is what it looks like:
> i got the skirt to stop rubbing but this little lip of metal is rubbing from the inside after i bent it forward simular to this pic, BUT its still rubbing enough to make alot of noise when im turning
> ...


Jack it up take the wheel off and crawl under it with a flash light. You will see where it is rubbing. It will be quite obvious. Like i already said before i very seriously doubt it is rubbing on that lip. And you would be fucking up by cutting it.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 26 2008, 12:16 PM~9788692
> *Jack it up take the wheel off and crawl under it with a flash light. You will see where it is rubbing. It will be quite obvious. Like i already said before i very seriously doubt it is rubbing on that lip. And you would be fucking up by cutting it.
> *


thats what im thinking, should i just grind it out?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 26 2008, 12:19 PM~9788703
> *thats what im thinking, should i just grind it out?
> *


You shouldn't do anything to the lip im telling you it shouldnt be grinding on that. The only way it would be grinding there is if the car had been wrecked right there at the weel and it was pushed in. You might have to get a hammer and knock it out a little, but theres nothing to cut or grind. 

Also you will probably never get it to stop rubbing completely. But it really shouldn't be doing it bad or without a lot of weight in the back.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

i see what your saying, its a very small spot thats rubbing, but its making alot of noise. ill hit it once or twice n see what happens, thanks for the help. 
now i think the spot that is rubbing is a lil above that lip


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 26 2008, 01:04 PM~9788945
> *i see what your saying, its a very small spot thats rubbing, but its making alot of noise. ill hit it once or twice n see what happens, thanks for the help.
> now i think the spot that is rubbing is a lil above that lip
> *


Thats what i have been saying. It is above the lip. It should be rubbing where the inner wheel well comes in to make the opening for the rear door.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)




----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 26 2008, 08:29 AM~9788312
> *nah its not the lip of the skirt,
> i dont have a pic of mine yet but basically this is what it looks like:
> i got the skirt to stop rubbing but this little lip of metal is rubbing from the inside after i bent it forward simular to this pic, BUT its still rubbing enough to make alot of noise when im turning
> ...



ARE YOU RUNNING 175 /70 /14 ON YOUR CAR ?????


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

what happened to this i loved this car


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 26 2008, 03:36 PM~9790012
> *ARE YOU RUNNING 175 /70 /14 ON YOUR CAR ?????
> *


no, they are 155/80/13


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 26 2008, 03:57 PM~9790759
> *no, they are 155/80/13
> *


DAMN REALLY , RIMS IN THE PIC LOOK LIKE 14'S


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 26 2008, 03:25 PM~9790332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 26 2008, 08:29 AM~9788312
> *nah its not the lip of the skirt,
> i dont have a pic of mine yet but basically this is what it looks like:
> i got the skirt to stop rubbing but this little lip of metal is rubbing from the inside after i bent it forward simular to this pic, BUT its still rubbing enough to make alot of noise when im turning
> ...


cut the lip off man, thats were it also rubbed on mine, i did in my 96 and no more rubbing running 155/80s


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

here goes nothing


i hate cadillacs :0 


but these kind of caddys i like.  


i could see it coming




"i hate 4 doors" blah blah blah blah


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

finally put on my wheels... only rubbing is in the right rear when i take a turn or hit a dip hard...then both rub. i just need new shocks in the back and it should be cool


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

double post


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 26 2008, 06:07 PM~9790801
> *DAMN REALLY , RIMS IN THE PIC LOOK LIKE 14'S
> *


thats not my actual ride, i didnt have any pics so i used those to show where it was rubbin. ill try n get some better pics 2morrow morning


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

is your top painted???


----------



## Ruthless2oo6 (Apr 25, 2006)

WTB: Antenna for a 1993 fleetwood brougham :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ruthless2oo6_@Jan 27 2008, 02:01 AM~9793929
> *WTB: Antenna for a 1993 fleetwood brougham  :thumbsup:
> *


I got one.


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Jan 27 2008, 01:38 AM~9793832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 27 2008, 12:59 AM~9793921
> *is your top painted???
> *



nah homie...


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Jan 27 2008, 01:41 AM~9794041
> *nah homie...
> *


how did u get it to pop like that 

it looks wet


----------



## Ruthless2oo6 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 27 2008, 01:02 AM~9793931
> *I got one.
> *


functional? chek your pms


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 27 2008, 01:43 AM~9794048
> *how did u get it to pop like that
> 
> it looks wet
> *


vinyl cleaner :biggrin: 
plus it has a coat of clear


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Jan 27 2008, 01:48 AM~9794069
> *vinyl cleaner  :biggrin:
> plus it has a coat of clear
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jan 26 2008, 10:53 PM~9792535
> *finally put on my wheels... only rubbing is in the right rear when i take a turn or hit a dip hard...then both rub. i just need new shocks in the back and it should be cool
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jan 26 2008, 08:53 PM~9792535
> *finally put on my wheels... only rubbing is in the right rear when i take a turn or hit a dip hard...then both rub. i just need new shocks in the back and it should be cool
> 
> 
> ...


they all doo that mine kind of going away. But last night my left front wheel fell off.


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Jan 27 2008, 01:48 AM~9794069
> *vinyl cleaner  :biggrin:
> plus it has a coat of clear
> *


clean ass cadi homie!! are you goin to the yuma show on feb 24th?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Jan 27 2008, 10:53 AM~9794692
> *they all doo that mine kind of going away. But last night my left front wheel fell off.
> *


when i put my 13s on they rubbed in the front, i test drove it up n down my block n when i got n my drive way i could take off my knock off with just my hand! 
how did ur shit happen?


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)




----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@Jan 27 2008, 08:56 AM~9794701
> *clean ass cadi homie!! are you goin to the yuma show on feb 24th?
> *



thos are the plans...... :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Jan 27 2008, 10:53 AM~9794692
> *they all doo that mine kind of going away. But last night my left front wheel fell off.
> *


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 27 2008, 10:05 AM~9794997
> *when i put my 13s on they rubbed in the front, i test drove it up n down my block n when i got n my drive way i could take off my knock off with just my hand!
> how did ur shit happen?
> *


ive had them on four a min i think some one tryed to still them


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Jan 27 2008, 04:48 PM~9796668
> *ive had them on four a min i think some one tryed to still them
> *


thats fucked up, i use the hex k-offs to try n stop that


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 27 2008, 10:05 AM~9794997
> *when i put my 13s on they rubbed in the front, i test drove it up n down my block n when i got n my drive way i could take off my knock off with just my hand!
> how did ur shit happen?
> *


YOU DIDN'T TIGHTEN THEM UP ENOUGH, IF YOU WOULD'VE THE 13'S WOULDN'T HAVE FIT *WITHOUT ANY GRINDING ON THE CALIPERS*


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Jan 27 2008, 05:44 PM~9796945
> *YOU DIDN'T TIGHTEN THEM UP ENOUGH, IF YOU WOULD'VE THE 13'S WOULDN'T HAVE FIT WITHOUT ANY GRINDING ON THE CALIPERS
> *


yeah they didnt fit, i was doing trial n error, so when i thought they rubbed i threw on some spacers and it stopped it right away.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

wtb: radio brain in the trunk......if thats whats wrong with my radio....the damn thing dont have no sound and the antenna doesnt go up. :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Jan 27 2008, 03:44 PM~9796945
> *YOU DIDN'T TIGHTEN THEM UP ENOUGH, IF YOU WOULD'VE THE 13'S WOULDN'T HAVE FIT WITHOUT ANY GRINDING ON THE CALIPERS
> *


 :yes: thats why i always pull and spin the wheel while its jacked up so i can see any wobbling or any kind of binding. you stop grindin once the wheel moves freely :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

im using some spacers in the front but im nervous they are going to vibrate around the hub n lug nuts when im driving 
they look simular to this:
MINE ARE JUST LIKE THE ONES ALL THE WAY TOP , ALL THE WAY TO THE RIGHT










5 lug,however the holes where the lugs go is not a circle its more of a slot (which might cause it to move while driving) and the center hole doesnt hug the hub bore like the adapter for my wires does (nice n tight)

will this Hubcentric problem cause any vibration or possibly my lugs gettin damaged?


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 27 2008, 09:43 PM~9798622
> *im using some spacers in the front but im nervous they are going to vibrate around the hub n lug nuts when im driving
> they look simular to this:
> MINE ARE JUST LIKE THE ONES ALL THE WAY TOP , ALL THE WAY TO THE RIGHT
> ...


i used the same ones in mine for over 3 years and never had a problem


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Im Using Adaptors... Over 1 Year And Same Here, No Problem... :thumbsup:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

cool cool thanks for the info 
, i was nervous because when i did my impalas the adapter didnt hug tight enough on the hub bore and the adapter vibrated around while i was moving and it broke alot of lug nuts off, was a pain in the ass so i didnt want something simular happening to my fleetwood


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 27 2008, 09:09 PM~9799310
> *cool cool thanks for the info
> , i was nervous because when i did my impalas the adapter didnt hug tight enough on the hub bore and the adapter vibrated around while i was moving and it broke alot of lug nuts off, was a pain in the ass so i didnt want something simular happening to my fleetwood
> *



YOU SHOULD JUST GRIND THE CALIPER DOWN , MUCH MUCH 
SAFER THEN USEING THE SPACERS . HEY BUT IT'S YOUR RIDE 
DO WHAT YOU WANT . I'M JUST SAYING TO GRIND THE CALIPER
CAUSE I HAD PROBLEMS WITH MY OLDS 96 WITH SPACERS 
BREAKING THE STUDS .


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Mine... (bought a new bumper though)


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 28 2008, 01:38 AM~9800498
> *YOU SHOULD JUST GRIND THE CALIPER DOWN , MUCH MUCH
> SAFER THEN USEING THE SPACERS . HEY BUT IT'S YOUR RIDE
> DO WHAT YOU WANT . I'M JUST SAYING TO GRIND THE CALIPER
> ...


i have a bad feeling about the spacers, so its ether grinding a lil bit or i might special order spacers to fit perfect


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Jan 28 2008, 06:46 AM~9801224
> *Mine... (bought a new bumper though)
> 
> 
> ...


where does everybody buy these? are they vinyl or metal?


----------



## orli1909 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Got this 93 Caddy Fleet with 115,000 OG Miles, Cold A/C, In-Dash TV, Headrest TV's, 15" Flip Down Monitor, Custom Suspension sitting on 24" Rims, the car rides like a Caddy, CLEAN CLEAN CLEAN, all the Chrome Skirts were custom fit on the car... more pics coming soon
$6800 or best offer... May consider partial trade for another clean car plus cash
Shoot me some offers*


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 28 2008, 09:55 AM~9801697
> *where does everybody buy these? are they vinyl or metal?
> *


i'm pretty sure Jagster sells them, they're metal


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)




----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey quick question for everyone, i got a 93 BigBody which i would like to re-do the trunk on. I currently have a 3 pump(Hoppos), 10 battery setup which barely gives me 15 inches. I need some ideas of what i should put back in there from which pumps, dumps, batteries, cups, donuts, cylinders, hose numbers, etc. I would like to make this a hopper, thanks.


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 28 2008, 08:37 AM~9801880
> *
> 
> 
> ...



got anymore pics...


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

Need help re doing this cars trunk setup, any ideas?????
Currently got a crappy 3 pump, 10 battery, 1 dump setup......wanna change it all to make this car a big time hopper.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Jan 28 2008, 12:30 PM~9802520
> *got anymore pics...
> *


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 28 2008, 10:55 AM~9802697
> *
> 
> 
> ...



sick homie....
nice steering wheel.......does it come in a dark marble too, like black and grey.....i'm looking for a custom steering wheel......and i'm gonna get my woodgrain re-done like a smoky color, so i want the steering wheel to match......


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Jan 28 2008, 01:20 PM~9802872
> *sick homie....
> nice steering wheel.......does it come in a dark marble too, like black and grey.....i'm looking for a custom steering wheel......and i'm gonna get my woodgrain re-done like a smoky color, so i want the steering wheel to match......
> *


thanx


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 28 2008, 11:22 AM~9802883
> *thanx
> *



thanks my fucken ass....answer my question homie... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Jan 28 2008, 01:26 PM~9802905
> *thanks my fucken ass....answer my question homie... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


wahaha what!!!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Jan 28 2008, 01:26 PM~9802905
> *thanks my fucken ass....answer my question homie... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


wahaha what u wanna know


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Jan 28 2008, 01:26 PM~9802905
> *thanks my fucken ass....answer my question homie... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


wahaha what u wanna know


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 28 2008, 11:33 AM~9802951
> *wahaha what u wanna know
> *



hahhahahh about your steering wheel....


re-read my post nucca....


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Jan 28 2008, 01:38 PM~9802980
> *hahhahahh about your steering wheel....
> re-read my post nucca....
> *


oh ya my steering wheel is sweet :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOXXIC_@Jan 21 2008, 08:13 PM~9749051
> *alright guys I got a ? its not a big problem yet and I don't want it to be later. when I stop the car I can feel and hear a thump comin from what sounds like the trunk but its empty and I think it comin from under the car. now I  don't know where to start looking. if I jack up the car I won't know what the hell to look for.. oh, no hydros or system in the car yet, just wheels
> *


Are you sure it's not the spare tire? Not sure if it's in your trunk or not (you said it's "empty"), but when the thing they mount to gets loose, they'll bump around when you hit the brakes, but they'll still be mounted when you pop the trunk open.



> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 22 2008, 12:46 AM~9751923
> *too many people got fleetwoods
> it would be sick to see a picnic or cruise with like 30 straight fleetwoods
> or a club with just fleetwoods
> *


Unfortunately...They've been getting more and more popular over the years now that you can scoop them cheap. My first one cost me almost $12,000 7 years ago, a pretty good price at the time since the car was only 6-7 years old, cost $45,000 new, and the going rate was around $18,000 at the time. I'm looking at one now for $700 that I'll use for parts. :uh: Soon they'll be like G-bodies and everybody will have one. :tears:


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 28 2008, 11:40 AM~9803001
> *oh ya my steering wheel is sweet :biggrin:
> *


m'fucka...i know it is, but answer my question...ahahhhahahahahahaah


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Jan 28 2008, 01:48 PM~9803064
> *m'fucka...i know it is, but answer my question...ahahhhahahahahahaah
> *


whahahahahaha ask me the question again u fokkin bas-turd!!!


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 28 2008, 11:52 AM~9803104
> *whahahahahaha ask me the question again u fokkin bas-turd!!!
> *







> *sick homie....
> nice steering wheel.......does it come in a dark marble too, like black and grey.....i'm looking for a custom steering wheel......and i'm gonna get my woodgrain re-done like a smoky color, so i want the steering wheel to match......
> 
> *


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Jan 28 2008, 01:56 PM~9803139
> *
> *


thanx it is a sick steering wheel !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 28 2008, 11:58 AM~9803168
> *thanx it is a sick steering wheel !!!! :biggrin:
> *



hahaahaha fuck you homie.....

i dont feel wanted right now...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Jan 28 2008, 02:00 PM~9803183
> *hahaahaha fuck you homie.....
> 
> i dont feel wanted right now...
> *


wahahaha ,just messin fool,,,,i havent seen it in any other color ,it would be possible to get it i would think?


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 28 2008, 12:05 PM~9803211
> *wahahaha ,just messin  fool,,,,i havent seen it in any other color ,it would be possible to get it i would think?
> *


i know homie, i know...it's all gravy...  



but
do you know peepz who do shit like that....


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Jan 28 2008, 02:07 PM~9803228
> *i know homie, i know...it's all gravy...
> but
> do you know peepz who do shit like that....
> *


lazerwerks.com


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 28 2008, 12:08 PM~9803244
> *lazerwerks.com
> *



gratzeees....


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Jan 28 2008, 02:12 PM~9803271
> *gratzeees....
> *


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 28 2008, 12:15 PM~9803302
> *
> *



damn they pricy.....but it looks hella clean


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Jan 28 2008, 02:17 PM~9803319
> *damn they pricy.....but it looks hella clean
> *


u gotta pay to play ahahah


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 28 2008, 12:19 PM~9803334
> *u gotta pay to play ahahah
> *



i know...i just want a little break from the spending though..ahahahahahahah everytime i mess with my car, it puts a dent in the pockets....then i think, ahh fuck it, the next thing won't be that much...ahahahahhahhhaahah yeah fucken right...it's always pricy....

but that's the price we pay....


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Jan 28 2008, 02:23 PM~9803376
> *i know...i just want a little break from the spending though..ahahahahahahah everytime i mess with my car, it puts a dent in the pockets....then i think, ahh fuck it, the next thing won't be that much...ahahahahhahhhaahah yeah fucken right...it's always pricy....
> 
> but that's the price we pay....
> *


i hear ya homie ,im sick off all the money i put in my whore already ahahahahahahaha,thats why i decided to stop spending in it for a few months and bought myself a deville dts ahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 28 2008, 12:30 PM~9803415
> *i hear ya homie ,im sick off all the money i put in my whore already ahahahahahahaha,thats why i decided to stop spending in it for a few months and bought myself a deville dts ahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> *



SICK, post a picture of that badboy...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz+Jan 28 2008, 02:41 PM~9803481-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 28 2008, 12:55 PM~9803588
> *just picked her up  JAN 16 TH
> *



sick...thos dts's play no games homie, they're the shit......


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 28 2008, 07:54 AM~9801696
> *i have a bad feeling about the spacers, so its ether grinding a lil bit or i might special order spacers to fit perfect
> *


I WOULD SUGGEST TO JUST GRIND IT DOWN ENOUGH SO YOU DON'T 
NEED SPACERS . ON MY 96 I HAD MY DAYTONS PUT ON @ PERFORMENCE 
PLUS THE ONLY DAYTON DEALER IN SOUTHERN CALI . SO I'M SURE THEY 
KNOW WHAT THERE DOING & I'M SURE THEY USED THE RIGHT SPACERS . 
BUT I STILL HAD PROBLEMS BREAKING THE STUDS . I WENT BACK THERE 
& THEY TOLD ME THE SAFEST THING TO DO IS GRIND THE CALIPER & TO 
NOT USE SPACERS . I LET THEM DO IT & NEVER HAD ANYMORE PROBLEMS 
WITH THE FRONT .


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Jan 28 2008, 03:03 PM~9803622
> *sick...thos dts's play no games homie, they're the shit......
> *


YA BRO THEY ARE ,THAT CARS A FOKKIN ROCKET!!!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 22 2008, 08:10 PM~9757887
> *Deck install is clean but come on man its 2008 get thoes fuzzy dice outta there...Just throw them out the window when your rollen :biggrin:
> *


I have always had fuzzy dice in my cars, and still do. :cheesy: It may be tacky, but here in NJ where it's illegal even to have them, sometimes cops will give you an "obstructed view" ticket in lieu of a more serious offense, like speeding. I got pulled over recently for speeding and the car was sitting sideways. The cop gave me some attitude about the hydraulics, but ended up letting me off with a $50 ticket for the fuzzy dice. It sure beat a speeding ticket plus all the insurance points.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Jan 28 2008, 04:03 PM~9803622
> *sick...thos dts's play no games homie, they're the shit......
> *


Too bad they're FWD. :tears: :nosad:


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 28 2008, 01:15 PM~9803679
> *Too bad they're FWD. :tears: :nosad:
> *



who gives a shit man....they're sick...ahahahahahahaahahah


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad+Jan 28 2008, 03:15 PM~9803679-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 28 2008, 01:39 PM~9803885
> *WELL AS A DAILY ITS KOOL..
> X2
> *


AREN'T THE 2005 & UP REAR WHEEL DRIVE ?????


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 28 2008, 03:54 PM~9803998
> *AREN'T THE 2005 & UP REAR WHEEL DRIVE ?????
> *


WELL NOT THE 05 ,BUT 06 AND UP WHEN THEY CHANGED THE MODEL IM NOT TO SURE???


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 28 2008, 01:54 PM~9803998
> *AREN'T THE 2005 & UP REAR WHEEL DRIVE ?????
> *



YEAH, BUT MAYHEM GOT A 99 WITH A 2006 BODY KIT....


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

No, GM scrapped the RWD Zeta program that was set to include the Deville as well as a new RWD Caprice/Impala after the new CAFE plans were introduced.

And I gives a fuck, even if it is a daily. FWD is OK with a 4 cylinder, but with a V6 or V8 it's a damn PITA to work on. I guess if you're ballin and want to pay somebody to do the work for you it's ok, but not for me.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Jan 28 2008, 03:56 PM~9804015
> *YEAH, BUT MAYHEM GOT A 99 WITH A 2006 BODY KIT....
> *


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA AND IM ABOUT TO SHIT ON MY STEERING WHELL AND SEND IT TO YOU YA BASTARD


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 28 2008, 03:59 PM~9804035
> *No, GM scrapped the RWD Zeta program that was set to include the Deville as well as a new RWD Caprice/Impala after the new CAFE plans were introduced.
> 
> And I gives a fuck, even if it is a daily.  FWD is OK with a 4 cylinder, but with a V6 or V8 it's a damn PITA to work on.  I guess if you're ballin and want to pay somebody to do the work for you it's ok, but not for me.
> *


WAHAHAHAHA U POOR JABRONI


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

2008 Deville Look at the second line of features: Front-Wheel Drive.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 28 2008, 05:01 PM~9804055
> *WAHAHAHAHA U POOR JABRONI
> *


Good luck doing the back 4 spark plugs, or your 8.5 hour alternator, semen sucker. :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 28 2008, 04:06 PM~9804107
> *Good luck doing the back 4 spark plugs, or your 8.5 hour alternator, semen sucker. :thumbsup:
> *


i dont give a fuck you cawk swalloing man chowder drinking bearded ass clown,i will throw the car away and buy another u stupid bastard


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 28 2008, 05:13 PM~9804150
> *i dont give a fuck you cawk swalloing man chowder drinking bearded ass clown,i will throw the car away and buy another u stupid bastard
> *


Yup, buy it throw it away. It's the American way.

Damn Canadians always trying to crimp our style. :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 28 2008, 04:16 PM~9804175
> *Yup, buy it throw it away.  It's the American way.
> 
> Damn Canadians always trying to crimp our style.  :biggrin:
> *


waahhahaah you jew bag


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 28 2008, 02:00 PM~9804052
> *BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA AND IM ABOUT TO SHIT ON MY STEERING WHELL AND SEND IT TO YOU YA BASTARD
> *



as long as your shit has a marble color, or charcoal grey.....then it's all good playa


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 28 2008, 01:48 PM~9803063
> *Unfortunately...They've been getting more and more popular over the years now that you can scoop them cheap.  My first one cost me almost $12,000 7 years ago, a pretty good price at the time since the car was only 6-7 years old, cost $45,000 new, and the going rate was around $18,000 at the time.  I'm looking at one now for $700 that I'll use for parts. :uh:  Soon they'll be like G-bodies and everybody will have one. :tears:
> *



:yes: Thats Why Im Selling Mine... Peep The Link In The SIG... uffin:


And Im Only Tryina Get A Fraction Of What Was Spent On It And The Parts...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Jan 28 2008, 05:09 PM~9804596
> *as long as your shit has a marble color, or charcoal grey.....then it's all good playa
> *


wahahahahahai ll have to eat lotta activated charcoal for that ahahahahaha


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz+Jan 28 2008, 05:09 PM~9804596-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




2 LIL Members, 1 Cup? :dunno:


:biggrin:


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 28 2008, 03:46 PM~9804849
> *wahahahahahai ll have to eat lotta activated charcoal for that ahahahahaha
> *


just eat alot of mexican candies homie......


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

wahaha sick fokker


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 28 2008, 01:55 PM~9803588
> *just picked her up  JAN 16 TH
> *



clean car, is this da one i carfaxed 4 ya....i picked me up a cts as a daily....a lot less on gas than the fleetwood...


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR. OBSESSION_@Jan 28 2008, 07:25 PM~9805654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Anyone Wanting To Join Or Expand The/Their Cadillac Family? 

Peep The Link In My Sig, My Fleet Is For Sale...


:biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 28 2008, 08:34 PM~9807574
> *Anyone Wanting To Join Or Expand The/Their Cadillac Family?
> 
> Peep The Link In My Sig, My Fleet Is For Sale...
> ...


would you sell some of the chrome for under the hood


seriously interested


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 28 2008, 10:38 PM~9807626
> *would you sell some of the chrome for under the hood
> seriously interested
> *



You Have A PM...


----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthless2oo6_@Jan 25 2008, 07:44 PM~9784718
> *need to re-do my material top... lookin for good prices and quality service... get at me
> 
> 
> ...


damn that bitch look like someone tried to peel your wig back.


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

GETTING THE INTERIOR DONE
GETTING READY TO INSTALL A BOOTY KIT WITH A D'
LAY AND PLAY HYDRO SET UP IN DA PLANS TOO :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADIMAN_@Jan 29 2008, 01:43 AM~9809950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  thats a nice color combination with the gold


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

*daytons for sale $800*<img src=\'http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n59/STNPREZ/RIM2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla+Jan 28 2008, 06:42 PM~9804823-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice cars, and they're RWD. :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 28 2008, 06:30 PM~9805197
> *clean car, is this da one i carfaxed 4 ya....i picked me up a cts as a daily....a lot less on gas than the fleetwood...
> 
> 
> ...


ya homie thats the one ya carfaxed for me ...thanx...


the cts is a sweet ass ride


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

thanx homies, it runs real nice, and it is RWD...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 29 2008, 11:49 AM~9811952
> *thanx homies, it runs real nice, and it is RWD...
> *


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

anybody have more pics of this car??


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jan 29 2008, 12:04 PM~9812478
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That grill is the sh*t:thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jan 29 2008, 10:20 AM~9812156
> *anybody have more pics of this car??
> 
> 
> ...



for right now there isnt any more pics. that was a sneek peak until they bust it out. frame and belly is all molded and painted just like the car. its fuckin sick as hell. Classic Angels did it again with this one


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 29 2008, 04:26 PM~9813532
> *That grill is the sh*t:thumbsup:
> *


Oh yeah, I didn't even notice it was an insert! :0


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...3&#entry9652123

TAILIGHT COVERS :biggrin:


----------



## DenaLove (Jan 4, 2008)

Damn! I should have never sold mine. Oh well.....


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

anyone got in chrome for a 93's engine????

im very interested


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jan 29 2008, 11:06 AM~9812495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wasnt that cadi from out here?


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 29 2008, 02:10 PM~9813870
> *for right now there isnt any more pics. that was a sneek peak until they bust it out. frame and belly is all molded and painted just like the car. its fuckin sick as hell. Classic Angels did it again with this one
> *


hey man what ever happened to that yellow coupe they were doing? never seen the finished pics on their car club topic


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 29 2008, 11:49 PM~9818429
> *hey man what ever happened to that yellow coupe they were doing? never seen the finished pics on their car club topic
> *




:0


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 28 2008, 03:55 PM~9801697
> *where does everybody buy these? are they vinyl or metal?
> *


At Pomona Swapmeet last year. They're metal.


----------



## TOXXIC (Jun 29, 2006)




----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

i only got pics from when i was painting it...and the yellow coupe changed some stuff around this weekend is gonna be the test flight!!


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Jan 30 2008, 10:05 AM~9820691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## PoFolkz (May 31, 2007)

Andyone have them on 22 inch spokes? looking to put some all gold d's on mine want to see what 22's sit like


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jan 29 2008, 12:06 PM~9812495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jan 29 2008, 02:04 PM~9812478
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That bitch is bad!!!!!any more picz????


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

any one got any caddy with gold spokes and gold grill?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Jan 30 2008, 01:23 PM~9821972
> *any one got any caddy with gold spokes and gold grill?
> *


paper chasers got one, 
i got a few pics of some other ones, ill post em up for u later


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

check out www.cusstom.com for thousands of pics of these caddies


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Jan 30 2008, 11:05 AM~9820691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sick paint work man! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Jan 30 2008, 08:05 AM~9820691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What test flight are we talking about


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 30 2008, 12:37 PM~9822066
> *paper chasers got one,
> i got a few pics of some other ones, ill post em up for u later
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Jan 30 2008, 08:05 AM~9820691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 post pics or video


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Jan 30 2008, 01:23 PM~9821972
> *any one got any caddy with gold spokes and gold grill?
> *











we are waiting for some new pics!! :biggrin: :0 
















:0 and this one too!! :biggrin:


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 29 2008, 07:43 AM~9811394
> * thats a nice color combination with the gold
> *


THANX.....I PLAN TO DO MORE GOLD ON THE CAR TOO :biggrin:


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jan 30 2008, 09:28 PM~9827398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THOSE ARE CLEAN ASS FLEETS :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PoFolkz_@Jan 30 2008, 10:42 AM~9821318
> *Andyone have them on 22 inch spokes? looking to put some all gold d's on mine want to see what 22's sit like
> *


Like dog shit.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 30 2008, 09:34 PM~9827458
> *Like dog shit.
> *


with a cadillac emblem on it???


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 30 2008, 11:34 PM~9827458
> *Like dog shit.
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 30 2008, 09:47 PM~9827597
> *with a cadillac emblem on it???
> *


With a cockroach on a stick!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

any updates on your ride bro?^^^^^


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 28 2008, 05:42 PM~9804823
> *:yes:  Thats Why Im Selling Mine... Peep The Link In The SIG... uffin:
> And Im Only Tryina Get A Fraction Of What Was Spent On It And The Parts...
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 31 2008, 12:17 AM~9828903
> *any updates on your ride bro?^^^^^
> *


Not at the moment :nono: Im in the trunk :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 31 2008, 03:08 AM~9829242
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WOW! the two tone looks good! :0  :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 31 2008, 04:08 AM~9829242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 31 2008, 01:08 AM~9829242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I thought my computer was messed up :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 31 2008, 11:55 AM~9830348
> **00 Hayabusa "Cool Water"------------> $ FOR SALE $
> *91 Caprice Interceptor Police Car-----> $ FOR SALE $
> *87 Caprice Landau---------------------> $ WILL SALE $
> ...


BTW, Ford police cars are Interceptors, not Chevy Caprices. The Chevrolet police package is called 9C1. And it should be *SELL* after a verb.

Thanks.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 31 2008, 11:01 AM~9830386
> *BTW, Ford police cars are Interceptors, not Chevy Caprices.  The Chevrolet police package is called 9C1.  And it should be SELL after a verb.
> 
> Thanks.
> *


VERBOWNED


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 31 2008, 12:12 PM~9830488
> *VERBOWNED
> *


 :cheesy: 

Human grown homowned. :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 31 2008, 11:17 AM~9830523
> *:cheesy:
> 
> Human grown homowned.  :0
> *


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA DICKINABOXOWNED


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA WE ARE FUCKEDAHAHAHAHA


----------



## TOXXIC (Jun 29, 2006)

low coolent light on and won't go off after filling up, am I missing something :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOXXIC_@Jan 31 2008, 02:42 PM~9832191
> *low coolent light on and won't go off after filling up, am I missing something :angry:
> *


punch the light out!!


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOXXIC_@Jan 31 2008, 12:42 PM~9832191
> *low coolent light on and won't go off after filling up, am I missing something :angry:
> *


CHECK THE SENSOR ON THE RADIATOR .


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 31 2008, 02:44 PM~9832210
> *donkey punch the light out!!
> *


here let me fix that for you


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 31 2008, 02:57 PM~9832313
> *here let me fix that for you
> *


haha good one


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 31 2008, 03:38 PM~9832679
> *haha good one
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOXXIC_@Jan 31 2008, 03:42 PM~9832191
> *low coolent light on and won't go off after filling up, am I missing something :angry:
> *



Do 2 things... gently hit the side of the resevoir and if it doenst go away on restart then you have a air bubble in the system, bleed it...


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jan 31 2008, 04:46 PM~9832748
> *Do 2 things... gently hit the side of the resevoir and if it doenst go away on restart then you have a air bubble in the system, bleed it...
> *


x2


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 31 2008, 03:38 PM~9832679
> *haha good one
> *


Mayhem, you related to this guy?????


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jan 31 2008, 02:46 PM~9832748
> *Do 2 things... gently hit the side of the resevoir and if it doenst go away on restart then you have a air bubble in the system, bleed it...
> *


Damn Twig... I thought I had a lot of cadillac pictures, I forgot all about the custom site you listed yesterday... you got HELLA pics up :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## TOXXIC (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jan 31 2008, 01:46 PM~9832748
> *Do 2 things... gently hit the side of the resevoir and if it doenst go away on restart then you have a air bubble in the system, bleed it...
> *


tapped the resevor buti wanted to beat the shit out of it
:biggrin: light still on. do I bleed it by draining it or is there a better way?


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

MY COVERS FRESHLEY PAINTED


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jan 29 2008, 11:04 AM~9812478
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if they will start selling these grills?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Jan 31 2008, 10:14 PM~9836063
> *I wonder if they will start selling these grills?
> *


yeah ide like to see one in gold if anybodys ever seen one


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Jan 31 2008, 08:14 PM~9836063
> *I wonder if they will start selling these grills?
> *


greg from marios autoworks does custom grills

hit him up


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

HERE'S MY BIG BODY AND ITS FOR SALE


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Jan 31 2008, 10:14 PM~9836063
> *I wonder if they will start selling these grills?
> *



i think you can order those from somewhere online ..might be different ?


----------



## Ruthless2oo6 (Apr 25, 2006)

WTB: front rocker panels only in good condition. located in So.Cal


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

my temp light slowly comes on after a while, think it may be time to replace the water pump :uh:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 31 2008, 09:01 AM~9830386
> *BTW, Ford police cars are Interceptors, not Chevy Caprices.  The Chevrolet police package is called 9C1.  And it should be SELL after a verb.
> 
> Thanks.
> *


Sorry Dog!!! Im not egumacatit. You dont spell BUR! BBBBBRRRRRRRRR :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOXXIC_@Jan 31 2008, 06:46 PM~9834080
> *tapped the resevor buti wanted to beat the shit out of it
> :biggrin:  light still on. do I bleed it by draining it or is there a better way?
> *




First Make Sure Your Car Is Cold, Meaning, You Havent Turned It On...

Turn Your Car On And Open The Radiator Cap... Let It Warm Up, *Do Not Accelerate*... Youll Notice That It Seems Like The Antifreeze Is Bubbling, Its The Air Escaping From The System... Once The Bubbling Has Minimized, Turn Car Off And Replace Cap...  


If Still On, Check Sensor... :cheesy: 


Coronas Please... :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOXXIC+Jan 31 2008, 07:46 PM~9834080-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHOA THERE!!! Is this a '93, or a '94-'96? That *IS NOT* the way to bleed an LT1!!!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Feb 1 2008, 12:18 AM~9836968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice. I like those wheels. They're different. :thumbsup:


----------



## TOXXIC (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 1 2008, 05:57 AM~9839614
> *You need to tap the actual sensor wire, which is on the bottom of the reservoir, not just hit the bottle.
> WHOA THERE!!!  Is this a '93, or a '94-'96?  That IS NOT the way to bleed an LT1!!!
> *


LT1 90000mi and I drive it like I'm driving ms. Daisy,LOL


----------



## TOXXIC (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 1 2008, 05:57 AM~9839614
> *You need to tap the actual sensor wire, which is on the bottom of the reservoir, not just hit the bottle.
> WHOA THERE!!!  Is this a '93, or a '94-'96?  That IS NOT the way to bleed an LT1!!!
> *


its a 96 90000mi and I drive it like I'm driving ms Daisy,LOL


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

All right. The LT1 does not have a radiator cap, and if you remove the reservoir cap and run the car, it will boil over.

There is a bleeder screw on the thermostat housing. That is where you bleed! If it's still stock, you open the screw and it'll bubble out, but you'll need to keep a rag over the water pump and Optispark so you don't get water on the Opti. It's kind of a PITA and it takes a long time. You can also get a valve pretty cheap and replace the stock screw, and put a piece of hose over the valve so you can run the coolant back into your reservoir, thereby protecting your Opti (and your hands from hot ass coolant), plus you won't be wasting all sorts of coolant as it bubbles out.


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 31 2008, 04:53 PM~9832799
> *Damn Twig... I thought I had a lot of cadillac pictures, I forgot all about the custom site you listed yesterday... you got HELLA pics up :thumbsup: :worship:
> *



:biggrin: I get alot of help from this site...


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 1 2008, 08:57 AM~9839614
> *WHOA THERE!!!  Is this a '93, or a '94-'96?  That IS NOT the way to bleed an LT1!!!
> *



LMAO :0


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 1 2008, 09:49 AM~9839749
> *All right.  The LT1 does not have a radiator cap, and if you remove the reservoir cap and run the car, it will boil over.
> 
> There is a bleeder screw on the thermostat housing.  That is where you bleed!  If it's still stock, you open the screw and it'll bubble out, but you'll need to keep a rag over the water pump and Optispark so you don't get water on the Opti.  It's kind of a PITA and it takes a long time.  You can also get a valve pretty cheap and replace the stock screw, and put a piece of hose over the valve so you can run the coolant back into your reservoir, thereby protecting your Opti (and your hands from hot ass coolant), plus you won't be wasting all sorts of coolant as it bubbles out.
> *


Thats the way to do it!!!!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Feb 1 2008, 10:46 AM~9839936
> *Thats the way to do it!!!!
> *


And let me tell you, Twig and I know from experience. Oh boy, do we know about radiators in these cars.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

my car is still overheating lately...havnt even started to figure out the prob yet


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 1 2008, 10:59 AM~9839987
> *my car is still overheating lately...havnt even started to figure out the prob yet
> *


I love my Fleetwoods, but the cooling systems are a PITA.  I've had more leaks, broken radiators, coolant temperature sensors... :angry:


----------



## TOXXIC (Jun 29, 2006)

I'll try that today, if it don't work its got to be just a bad sensor. the coolant says full so I don't its that bad now. if it was my Deville, that car would just shut off on me,lol


----------



## TOXXIC (Jun 29, 2006)

I'll try that today, if it don't work its got to be just a bad sensor. the coolant says full so I don't its that bad now. if it was my Deville, that car would just shut off on me,lol


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Here's a classic picture.










It's actually not as bad as it looks. Credit that to Twig's genius camera angles. :cheesy:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Jan 31 2008, 09:21 PM~9835615
> *MY COVERS FRESHLEY PAINTED
> 
> 
> ...


thats bad ass you fokker !! :biggrin:


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 1 2008, 09:31 AM~9840532
> *thats bad ass you fokker !! :biggrin:
> *



i know, it looks nicer in person......now i just need to take out the setup and clean it up really good.....paint, chrome etc etc.....


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 1 2008, 07:57 AM~9839614
> *You need to tap the actual sensor wire, which is on the bottom of the reservoir, not just hit the bottle.
> WHOA THERE!!!  Is this a '93, or a '94-'96?  That IS NOT the way to bleed an LT1!!!
> *



I Forgot His Ride Was A 96'... :twak:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 1 2008, 07:57 AM~9839614
> *You need to tap the actual sensor wire, which is on the bottom of the reservoir, not just hit the bottle.
> WHOA THERE!!!  Is this a '93, or a '94-'96?  That IS NOT the way to bleed an LT1!!!
> *







:biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

96 FEET?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 1 2008, 09:59 AM~9839987
> *my car is still overheating lately...havnt even started to figure out the prob yet
> *





Thermostat? :dunno: Dont Know ABout The LT1s, But My 93 Has 2... Make Sure To Check Both... :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 1 2008, 12:51 PM~9841176
> *96 FEET?
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 1 2008, 12:55 PM~9841213
> *:scrutinize:
> *


96' = 96 feet
96" = 96 inches

'96 = abbreviation for 1996. 



Now you know. And knowing is half the battle. G.I. Joe!


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

LMAO!!!!


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 1 2008, 09:51 AM~9840251
> *Here's a classic picture.
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a horrible picture to pose for  That is a rider in my book :thumbsup: get out and fix it on the spot! None of this "Somebody call me a towtruck :tears:". Good to see Twig got down and helped out... with the camera :0 :scrutinize: 












:roflmao: Im sure he helped more than that... was just an easy shot to take at him :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 1 2008, 02:18 PM~9841869
> *Thats a horrible picture to pose for   That is a rider in my book :thumbsup: get out and fix it on the spot! None of this "Somebody call me a towtruck :tears:". Good to see Twig got down and helped out... with the camera  :0  :scrutinize:
> :roflmao: Im sure he helped more than that... was just an easy shot to take at him  :biggrin:
> *


Yup, we're our own roadside assistance. :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Me help... fuk that lmao!!!!! :biggrin: I get yelled at for my pictures, lol I think out of all the trips we have made over the years we have called for a tow truck twice... We even bring welding trucks out to the spot


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

I'll never forget the time I McGyvered my fan on with the power cord from a hairdryer on a trip back from Cooperstown, NY.  :rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Jan 31 2008, 08:21 PM~9835615
> *MY COVERS FRESHLEY PAINTED
> 
> 
> ...


is that cut of metal?


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 1 2008, 03:28 PM~9841932
> *is that cut of metal?
> *



Looks like upholstery to me


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Feb 1 2008, 01:29 PM~9841943
> *Looks like upholstery to me
> *


 :0 .i could have cut that out of stainless and polished it up.would have looked nice i think.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 1 2008, 12:54 PM~9841200
> *Thermostat?  :dunno:  Dont Know ABout The LT1s, But My 93 Has 2... Make Sure To Check Both... :thumbsup:
> *



2 ? hmmm that is a good question...where would the 2nd one be?


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 1 2008, 03:30 PM~9841949
> *:0 .i could have cut that out of stainless and polished it up.would have looked nice i think.
> *



You want a rubber cookie?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Feb 1 2008, 01:31 PM~9841961
> *You want a rubber cookie?
> *


 :biggrin: id love one.thx.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 1 2008, 02:31 PM~9841954
> *2 ? hmmm that is a good question...where would the 2nd one be?
> *


In the Land of Make Believe? :dunno:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 1 2008, 03:34 PM~9841981
> *In the Land of Make Believe? :dunno:
> *



HAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 1 2008, 12:28 PM~9841932
> *is that cut of metal?
> *



wood wrapped in vinyl....


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 1 2008, 03:32 PM~9841969
> *:biggrin: id love one.thx.
> *



Well to be honest the center logo looks to be see thru (lexan etc) and to make that is pointless for seeing the setup... if talking about the rest then holy shit that would be heavy being stainless and chrome would be better then polished. The stainless would require support if using it then too from flex...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Feb 1 2008, 01:36 PM~9841995
> *wood wrapped in vinyl....
> *


looks nice.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Feb 1 2008, 01:37 PM~9841998
> *Well to be honest the center logo looks to be see thru (lexan etc) and to make that is pointless for seeing the setup... if talking about the rest then holy shit that would be heavy being stainless and chrome would be better then polished. The stainless would require support if using it then too from flex...
> *


im sure there are ways to work with it.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Feb 1 2008, 02:37 PM~9841998
> *Well to be honest the center logo looks to be see thru (lexan etc) and to make that is pointless for seeing the setup... if talking about the rest then holy shit that would be heavy being stainless and chrome would be better then polished. The stainless would require support if using it then too from flex...
> *


Yeah, you wouldn't want and metal touching your battery posts.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 1 2008, 02:34 PM~9841981
> *In the Land of Make Believe? :dunno:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 1 2008, 01:39 PM~9842011
> *Yeah, you wouldn't want and metal touching your battery posts.
> *


very true.but i was just saying for decoration.


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 1 2008, 12:38 PM~9842004
> *looks nice.
> *



thanks.....the point wasn't to be able to see the setup, just to look nice, but you actually can when the trunk is popped and it's in the sun......looks pretty sick cause you can just see some chrome shinin...... 

you can also see the batteries from the side panles right there....they lookdark right there, but they aint really, it's just the camera angle...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Feb 1 2008, 01:41 PM~9842022
> *thanks.....the point wasn't to be able to see the setup, just to look nice, but you actually can when the trunk is popped and it's in the sun......looks pretty sick cause you can just see some chrome shinin......
> 
> you can also see the batteries from the side panles right there....they lookdark right there, but they aint really, it's just the camera angle...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Feb 1 2008, 01:25 PM~9841911
> *Me help... fuk that lmao!!!!! :biggrin:  I get yelled at for my pictures, lol I think out of all the trips we have made over the years we have called for a tow truck twice... We even bring welding trucks out to the spot
> *


 :0 :worship: :0 :worship: :0 :worship:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Jan 31 2008, 09:17 PM~9835575-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 1 2008, 02:40 PM~9842015
> *:angry:
> *


Because, to the best of my knowledge, there is only 1 thermostat, just like every other car.


----------



## TOXXIC (Jun 29, 2006)

that ride is sick. iwould do some crazy shit to mine buti hit the streets to damn much :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 1 2008, 03:08 PM~9842231
> *Because, to the best of my knowledge, there is only 1 thermostat, just like every other car.
> *


i know that...but thats not the 1st time ive heard that about these LT1s..supposedly theres on lower on the engine?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 1 2008, 03:46 PM~9842490
> *i know that...but thats not the 1st time ive heard that about these LT1s..supposedly theres on lower on the engine?
> *


There are 2 temperature sensors, but not 2 thermostats.  Coolant temperature sensor is by the water pump. Engine temperature sensor is by the exhaust manifold on the passenger side, if I remember correctly. Plus you have the coolant level sensor under the reservoir, like we were talking about earlier.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 1 2008, 04:17 PM~9842718
> *There are 2 temperature sensors, but not 2 thermostats.   Coolant temperature sensor is by the water pump.  Engine temperature sensor is by the exhaust manifold on the passenger side, if I remember correctly.  Plus you have the coolant level sensor under the reservoir, like we were talking about earlier.
> *



yeah i know about the sensors..i took out the sensoron the passenger side to install my water temp guage...that was FUN lol....

i need help with my trunk to...someone a while back said something about a switch on the power pull down...any pics of this switch? i got my setup pulled and i want to fix this shit while i can


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 1 2008, 08:00 PM~9844301
> *yeah i know about the sensors..i took out the sensoron the passenger side to install my water temp guage...that was FUN lol....
> 
> i need help with my trunk to...someone a while back said something about a switch on the power pull down...any pics of this switch? i got my setup pulled and i want to fix this shit while i can
> *


 :uh: you blind? its easy to see. its flat and can move when you touch it


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 1 2008, 09:38 PM~9845083
> *:uh:  you blind?  its easy to see.  its flat and can move when you touch it
> *


well i thought thats what it was but i replaced the whole dam thing and still had the problem


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

whats up guys, 
anybody got pics of cross lace daytons on their ride? 
lookin into a set but i wanna see how theyll look on my fleetwood


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Feb 1 2008, 08:10 PM~9845342
> *whats up guys,
> anybody got pics of cross lace daytons on their ride?
> lookin into a set but i wanna see how theyll look on my fleetwood
> *


Not mine & not Daytons but heres a pic I found in the Zenith topic


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Jan 31 2008, 07:21 PM~9835615
> *MY COVERS FRESHLEY PAINTED
> 
> 
> ...


brings back memories...thats how i had the trunk in my fairlane back in '03, on the side plexiglasses you could see both pumps, and in the middle was my batteries all painted and my ported box so you could see the back of the speakers....you should put some lights underneath the pumps for a nice effect. i had lights under mine and in the box. :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad+Feb 1 2008, 03:08 PM~9842231-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 1 2008, 05:17 PM~9842718
> *There are 2 temperature sensors, but not 2 thermostats.   Coolant temperature sensor is by the water pump.  Engine temperature sensor is by the exhaust manifold on the passenger side, if I remember correctly.  Plus you have the coolant level sensor under the reservoir, like we were talking about earlier.
> *


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 2 2008, 05:46 AM~9847639
> *:no:
> :yes:
> *



:uh: :twak:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

im think about getting these valve covers fro my lac(93 5.6liter) and i was wondering if any of you guys could see if the stock ones are the same or take a peak at yours and see if these have the same holes

if you could i would gladly aprecitate it  .


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/MCC76-CHROM...bayphotohosting


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Feb 1 2008, 09:40 PM~9846050
> *brings back memories...thats how i had the trunk in my fairlane back in '03, on the side plexiglasses you could see both pumps, and in the middle was my batteries all painted and my ported box so you could see the back of the speakers....you should put some lights underneath the pumps for a nice effect. i had lights under mine and in the box. :biggrin:
> *



good idea....


----------



## Ruthless2oo6 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthless2oo6_@Jan 31 2008, 09:23 PM~9837037
> *WTB: front rocker panels only in good condition. located in So.Cal
> 
> 
> *



anyone selling a pair of these? :dunno:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Feb 2 2008, 09:11 AM~9848502
> *im think about getting these valve covers fro my lac(93 5.6liter) and i was wondering if any of you guys could see if the stock ones are the same or take a peak at yours and see if these have the same holes
> 
> if you could i would gladly aprecitate it   .
> ...


those will work fine.... had the same ones on my 93.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

thanx i just bidded on them

i hope i win


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Feb 2 2008, 06:07 PM~9850330
> *thanx i just bidded on them
> 
> i hope i win
> *




If Not, Get On Summit... They Always Running Specials... A Homie Picked Them Up For Like 20 Something Bucks...


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 3 2008, 01:48 AM~9853410
> *If Not, Get On Summit... They Always Running Specials... A Homie Picked Them Up For Like 20 Something Bucks...
> 
> *


will do thanx


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Feb 2 2008, 10:20 AM~9848563
> *good idea....
> *


no prob  all you gotta do is wire the lights to your trunk light wiring so they only light up when you open the trunk. you can either place those tube lights under the pump or off to the side next to them out of site, but were they can give the chrome a really nice shine. i think they only come in red, blue, green, yellow, and white, and in different sizes. they arent cheap but they add alot to the site of the trunk.


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94 fleet_@Feb 3 2008, 02:41 PM~9856050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

anymore pics of this one?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Feb 2 2008, 05:07 PM~9850330
> *thanx i just bidded on them
> 
> i hope i win
> *


 :0


----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

WTB Rear Window Guides for my 95 fleetwood. Anybody selling them?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 3 2008, 07:02 PM~9857336
> *:0
> *


wat :happysad:


----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

It keeps the windows in place. Right now the window is stuck in the down position. It's two plastic pieces inside the door. ANybody selling a door maybe?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badwayz30_@Feb 3 2008, 08:14 PM~9857726
> *It keeps the windows in place. Right now the window is stuck in the down position. It's two plastic pieces inside the door. ANybody selling a door maybe?
> *


go to the local pick n pull or just yard and get on off any cadillas 

dats wat i had to do


----------



## Bzauto05 (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 1 2008, 08:51 AM~9840251
> *Here's a classic picture.
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.. I remember that day. Antifreeze everywhere. Magnetic Mini's 05 down in CT.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Feb 3 2008, 10:16 PM~9857742
> *go to the local pick n pull or just yard and get on off any cadillas
> 
> dats wat i had to do
> *




Wish It Was That Easy Here... Lacs Are Hard To Find And Come-By... :angry:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

FOR SALE MAKE OFFERS


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by badwayz30_@Feb 3 2008, 09:56 PM~9857585
> *WTB Rear Window Guides for my 95 fleetwood. Anybody selling them?
> *


You need to get them at the dealer.


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

go to impalassforum.com and look for the answer there... They provide a part number for those peices that has been improved so they dont break as easy again...


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 2 2008, 04:46 AM~9847639
> *:no:
> :yes:
> *


So you're telling me that there aren't 2 temperature sensors when I know in fact that there are. So please tell me where this mysterious second thermostat is? :dunno: :uh: :scrutinize:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 4 2008, 12:40 AM~9859002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


3 green skittles and 2 blue ones and a half eatin kit kat bar!!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bzauto05_@Feb 3 2008, 10:52 PM~9858093
> *Wow.. I remember that day. Antifreeze everywhere. Magnetic Mini's 05 down in CT.
> *


:tongue:


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badwayz30_@Feb 3 2008, 09:14 PM~9857726
> *It keeps the windows in place. Right now the window is stuck in the down position. It's two plastic pieces inside the door. ANybody selling a door maybe?
> *


If all u need is d plastic clips I know a place where u can get the
I pm u d info later


----------



## 94 Brougham (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## 94 Brougham (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## 94 Brougham (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 3 2008, 10:40 PM~9859002
> *
> 
> 
> ...



how much you want for them homie?


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 3 2008, 10:40 PM~9859002
> *
> 
> 
> ...



50 bucks shipped.


----------



## 94 Brougham (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 3 2008, 10:40 PM~9859002
> *
> 
> 
> ...



how much you want for em homie?


----------



## 94 Brougham (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 3 2008, 10:40 PM~9859002
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ill give you 60 for them


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Feb 4 2008, 10:32 AM~9861254
> *50 bucks shipped.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRody23_@Feb 4 2008, 08:47 AM~9860690
> *If all u need is d plastic clips I know a place where u can get the
> I pm u d info later
> *


PM me that info I need some of those plastic pieces.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## 94 Brougham (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94 Brougham_@Feb 4 2008, 03:03 PM~9863072
> *ill give you 60 for them
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

sup homies, need sum help, im gettin sum custom rims done, what do yall think looks the best, or what ideas do yall have..thanks for da help..

this is my ride...









im lookin at somethin like either of these, but will listen 2 any ideas..thanks


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

I like these :thumbsup:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

i was likin those also, but wasnt sure if i should go with any white in the rims


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 5 2008, 05:08 AM~9868072
> *i was likin those also, but wasnt sure if i should go with any white in the rims
> *


those look good...white hubs maybe?


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 5 2008, 02:22 AM~9868030
> *sup homies, need sum help, im gettin sum custom rims done, what do yall think looks the best, or what ideas do yall have..thanks for da help..
> 
> this is my ride...
> ...


THE SECOND ONE LOOKS BETTER AND LOSE THE BUFFED OUT WHITE WALLS .. JUST MY .02 CENTS


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Feb 5 2008, 10:03 AM~9868794
> *THE SECOND ONE LOOKS BETTER AND LOSE THE BUFFED OUT WHITE WALLS .. JUST MY .02 CENTS
> *


THATS TEXAS FOR U :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

i would do a whit hub and nipples the rest candied like that


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Feb 5 2008, 12:53 PM~9870121
> *THATS TEXAS FOR U :biggrin:
> *



they got it from northern califas :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Page 420


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 5 2008, 01:26 PM~9870342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 5 2008, 04:04 PM~9870587
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

IDK how you did that. I thought there was a limit to the number of smilies you could use in a reply. :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 5 2008, 04:06 PM~9870604
> *IDK how you did that.  I thought there was a limit to the number of smilies you could use in a reply.  :cheesy:
> *


WAHAHAHA ITS A SCREENSHOT


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 5 2008, 03:22 PM~9870315
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

imagine if they brought the fleetwood back.....

DAMN, 2009 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD...


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 5 2008, 01:54 PM~9870516
> *Page 420
> *


i'll smoke to that


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Feb 5 2008, 03:59 PM~9871307
> *imagine if they brought the fleetwood back.....
> 
> DAMN, 2009 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD...
> *


EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 5 2008, 04:05 PM~9870589
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 5 2008, 04:22 AM~9868030
> *sup homies, need sum help, im gettin sum custom rims done, what do yall think looks the best, or what ideas do yall have..thanks for da help..
> 
> this is my ride...
> ...


i like the second set, 13's on skinny's.....that's northern cali


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Feb 5 2008, 02:00 PM~9870162
> *they got it from northern califas :biggrin:
> *


BACK IN THE 80'S :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 5 2008, 10:22 AM~9868030
> *sup homies, need sum help, im gettin sum custom rims done, what do yall think looks the best, or what ideas do yall have..thanks for da help..
> 
> this is my ride...
> ...


now thats some phat whites :0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 5 2008, 03:26 PM~9870342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what you dont like chrome


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls+Feb 5 2008, 03:22 AM~9868030-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: Ok, cant argue the 80's :uh: even early 90's we did that a lot.. BUT most of us have kicked that habit :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 5 2008, 07:42 PM~9872001
> *what you dont like chrome
> *


haha yes just posted that for fun fokker !!!


----------



## TOXXIC (Jun 29, 2006)

I hit a speed bump to fast and the damn low coolant light turned off :biggrin: :biggrin: one problem fixed 2 to go..


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Feb 5 2008, 07:38 PM~9872406-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:scrutinize: Wouldnt call that fixed :scrutinize:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 5 2008, 09:11 PM~9872680
> *What a boring life  :0  :biggrin:
> :scrutinize: Wouldnt call that fixed :scrutinize:
> *


you colorfull prick !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 5 2008, 08:16 PM~9872720
> *you colorfull prick !!!  :biggrin:
> *


How would you know, I dont show it to **** :biggrin:  :nono:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOXXIC_@Feb 5 2008, 08:56 PM~9872543
> *I hit a speed bump to fast and the damn low coolant light turned off :biggrin:  :biggrin:  one problem fixed 2 to go..
> *



:uh:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

the bitch made unlock lock button on my drivers door has pushed into the little wood trim panel, how do i fix it? i know the dealer i got the car from had fixed it once but i dunno how :angry:


----------



## Ruthless2oo6 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthless2oo6_@Feb 2 2008, 02:44 PM~9849924
> *anyone selling a pair of these? :dunno:
> *



still looking?


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## Ruthless2oo6 (Apr 25, 2006)

still lookin for front rocker panels


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 5 2008, 03:22 AM~9868030
> *sup homies, need sum help, im gettin sum custom rims done, what do yall think looks the best, or what ideas do yall have..thanks for da help..
> 
> this is my ride...
> ...


BREAK BREAD :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 5 2008, 11:18 PM~9874699
> *BREAK BREAD :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


what those run, chrome instead of gold????


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 6 2008, 12:15 AM~9875192
> *what those run, chrome instead of gold????
> *


$1650


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 5 2008, 09:22 PM~9870315
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Look what I've got:









:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

you wanna sell me two of them badboys?


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Feb 6 2008, 11:20 AM~9876025
> *Look what I've got:
> 
> 
> ...



and me with some custom welded nuts :uh: 

those are cheap in germany


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Feb 6 2008, 05:20 AM~9876025
> *Look what I've got:
> 
> 
> ...



isnt chrome nice...those are the ones i wanted but i got a STEAL of a deal from DINO on here for my 4


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Feb 6 2008, 07:11 AM~9876086
> *and me with some custom welded nuts :uh:
> 
> those are cheap in germany
> ...


very nice


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Feb 5 2008, 04:30 PM~9870725-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

I'm still waiting to hear where this second thermostat on LT1s is... :dunno:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 5 2008, 09:34 PM~9872894
> *How would you know, I dont show it to ****  :biggrin:  :nono:
> *


you look in nthe mirror alot u fruit basket


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA+Feb 5 2008, 11:18 PM~9874699-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 6 2008, 05:12 PM~9879182
> *Good deal :thumbsup: With chrome they will look real nice on your ride.
> 
> *


i know cunt


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 6 2008, 10:38 AM~9876702
> *I'm still waiting to hear where this second thermostat on LT1s is...  :dunno:
> *



The Problem Is: I Was Refering To 93 Model 350s Rather Than The LT1s... Just Slight Confusin... Hell, Ive Never Had Problems With My Lac So, What The Hell Do I Know? :dunno:




Bwhahahhaha...


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Feb 6 2008, 01:11 PM~9876086
> *and me with some custom welded nuts :uh:
> 
> those are cheap in germany
> ...



€45 ea. in Holland (= about $67 ea.) 
In black of course :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 6 2008, 06:06 PM~9879498
> *The Problem Is: I Was Refering To 93 Model 350s Rather Than The LT1s... Just Slight Confusin... Hell, Ive Never Had Problems With My Lac So, What The Hell Do I Know? :dunno:
> Bwhahahhaha...
> *


Ah. That's what I originally thought, but then somebody else was saying that about LT1s. :dunno:

So where's the second thermostat on a '93??? It's just a regular L09 350 as far as I know. :dunno:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY+Feb 5 2008, 12:53 PM~9870121-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 7 2008, 07:08 PM~9889977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice tits :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Got 4 doors for sale with tan panells,and some inside plastics for sale,sun visors and lights with handels.looking for a castlle grill if anyone has one for sale.


----------



## DC VIVID LINCKING (Jan 17, 2008)

mikeys reppin parliament cc sj


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DC VIVID LINCKING_@Feb 8 2008, 07:16 PM~9898123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DC VIVID LINCKING_@Feb 8 2008, 06:16 PM~9898123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Blue_@Jan 17 2004, 09:56 PM~1535041
> *Heres a few pics of the Damu Caddi
> *


digged this pic from this topic, any more pics of this llac


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## GROUNDSHAKER (Dec 8, 2006)

uffin: uffin: Nothin comes close to ridin in a CADI :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GROUNDSHAKER_@Feb 9 2008, 12:14 AM~9900389
> *uffin:  uffin: Nothin comes close to ridin in a CADI :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


X2


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Feb 8 2008, 01:41 AM~9892706
> *:0 nice tits  :biggrin:
> *




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 9 2008, 04:25 PM~9903456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ............. :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Does anybody have some pics how to mount this kit on a rearbumper of a 93-96 Fleetwood?


----------



## TOXXIC (Jun 29, 2006)

what's good homies, how do I get the best ride with hydros on my 96? two pumps, 6 gells, just front and back. no hoppin or three wheel, stress points and a arm 3/4 in. semi daily. not tring to lay frame incase shit breaks I can take it home :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

paint job is done :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Feb 11 2008, 09:44 PM~9919792
> *paint job is done :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Feb 11 2008, 08:44 PM~9919792
> *paint job is done :biggrin:
> *


Thats great post a pic fucker :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

:no: :no: :no: :no: saving for the show in san bernadino


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Feb 11 2008, 09:39 PM~9920303
> *:no:  :no:  :no:  :no: saving for the show in san bernadino
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Feb 11 2008, 10:39 PM~9920303
> *:no:  :no:  :no:  :no: saving for the show in san bernadino
> *


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

What size of 13s do yall put on the fleetwood?

13x7 or 13x6. I heard 13x7 but it had to be a dayton or it would scrape in the rear


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

13X7 or don't :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL+Feb 11 2008, 08:44 PM~9919792-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand the opinion but honestly dont see what the big deal is... 13x5.5 were needed due to issues (steering, breaking studs, clearing skirts, etc.) on this one


They were put away in the garage until I tried them on the Lac (was bored and they were green :biggrin: ), they fit! No grinding..didnt look like standards..new rims going on the 54 so might as well use them. Say what you want, I have already heard it from my compa BigSleeps (LIL name).. I plan on getting some Z's for it but until then I am rolling these.


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

this is my 93 fleetwood more work to be done by summer. :biggrin:


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 12 2008, 09:33 AM~9923369
> *What size of 13s do yall put on the fleetwood?
> 
> 13x7  or 13x6.  I heard 13x7 but it had to be a dayton or it would scrape in the rear
> *



i have 13x7 chinas on mine right now and it dont scrape


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOXXIC_@Feb 11 2008, 06:04 AM~9914754
> *what's good homies, how do I get the best ride with hydros on my 96? two pumps, 6 gells, just front and back. no hoppin or three wheel, stress points and a arm 3/4 in. semi daily. not tring to lay frame incase shit breaks I can take it home :biggrin:
> *


well dont use short cut coils in the front,in the rear use 2ton & shocks my rides real nice soon to have full stacks in the front i need to do my a-arms get 83lolo to do them maybe stress points too & i drive mine everyday no hoppin or 3wheel just front and back cars to claen to tear up.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

I HAVE A QUESTION WILL THIS FIT MY 93 OR IS THERE ONE THAT ACTUALLY HAS TO GO ON THE BIG BODYS.....SOME ONE TOLD ME THAT I CANT JUST PUT A BOOTY KIT ON MY RIDE AND THAT I NEED TO PUT THE ONE THATS FOR A BIG BODY CAN SOME ONE HELP ME OUT


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Feb 12 2008, 07:19 PM~9926602
> *I HAVE A QUESTION WILL THIS FIT MY 93 OR IS THERE ONE THAT ACTUALLY HAS TO GO ON THE BIG BODYS.....SOME ONE TOLD ME THAT I CANT JUST PUT A BOOTY KIT ON MY RIDE AND THAT I NEED TO PUT THE ONE THATS FOR A BIG BODY CAN SOME ONE HELP ME OUT
> 
> 
> ...



looks like a caddy one to me...clean it up and put it on


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

you should cut the bucket so it lines up against the rear bumper. any kit will work on any car


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 12 2008, 09:14 PM~9927671
> *looks like a caddy one to me...clean it up and put it on
> *





:yes:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 12 2008, 08:10 PM~9928206
> *:yes:
> *


 :yes: :no: :yessad: :nosad:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sinless_misery_@Feb 12 2008, 10:15 PM~9928270
> *:yes:  :no:  :yessad:  :nosad:
> *




:scrutinize:


----------



## 94 Brougham (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Feb 12 2008, 05:19 PM~9926602
> *I HAVE A QUESTION WILL THIS FIT MY 93 OR IS THERE ONE THAT ACTUALLY HAS TO GO ON THE BIG BODYS.....SOME ONE TOLD ME THAT I CANT JUST PUT A BOOTY KIT ON MY RIDE AND THAT I NEED TO PUT THE ONE THATS FOR A BIG BODY CAN SOME ONE HELP ME OUT
> 
> 
> ...


 it will fit homie


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

> :0 ............. :biggrin:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

Got this picture from another topic


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

This is from Traffic picnic on Feb 10th.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

Have it put it down for the Caddys again. Nobody's posting up any new pixs :dunno:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Feb 13 2008, 01:09 AM~9930247
> *This is from Traffic picnic on Feb 10th.
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Anymore pics of this one?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

One more I had.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

This is one of my favorite pics.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
INDIVIDUALS1996LA


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

do 13" chynas rub like on the older lacs?


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 13 2008, 01:34 AM~9931089
> *One more I had.
> 
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Feb 13 2008, 01:19 AM~9930370
> *Have it put it down for the Caddys again. Nobody's posting up any new pixs  :dunno:
> *


It's winter here.


----------



## TOXXIC (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigbody93_@Feb 12 2008, 02:43 PM~9925351
> *well dont use short cut coils in the front,in the rear use 2ton & shocks my rides real nice soon to have full stacks in the front i need to do my a-arms get 83lolo to do them maybe stress points too & i drive mine everyday no hoppin or 3wheel just front and back cars to claen to tear up.
> *


I think I'll give that a try. I'm just going for a really clean street ride myself


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 13 2008, 07:04 PM~9935646
> *
> 
> 
> ...



very nice man..very nice


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 13 2008, 07:04 PM~9935646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that fleet still for sale?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Bajito93 (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 13 2008, 11:49 PM~9938953
> *is that fleet still for sale?
> *


*YES SIR !! *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 13 2008, 01:34 AM~9931089
> *One more I had.
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE *


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bajito93_@Feb 14 2008, 05:00 AM~9939553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I can relate. :tears:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 13 2008, 07:04 PM~9935646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you buy that from dino?


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 14 2008, 08:51 AM~9939829
> *you buy that from dino?
> *



no. we were just hangin' and he brought that hi-tech camera with him. :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 14 2008, 02:09 AM~9939487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Feb 14 2008, 09:16 AM~9939897
> *no. we were just hangin' and he brought that hi-tech camera with him. :biggrin:
> *


THATS A BAD ASS RIDE DINO ,IT AINT SOLD YET?? IS IT JUICED?


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

Where are the pics of the set ups at ? There is very few in this topic.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 14 2008, 10:56 AM~9940468
> *THATS A BAD ASS RIDE DINO ,IT AINT SOLD YET?? IS IT JUICED?
> *



thanks bro! not yet. broke mofo's out there..everybody wants to steal it. i am gonna have it cut real soon..


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Feb 14 2008, 11:51 AM~9940934
> *thanks bro! not yet. broke mofo's out there..everybody wants to steal it. i am gonna have it cut real soon..
> *


so theres no hydros???? if thres no hydros ill ask a buddy and it would be easyer to go through inspection?? how much?


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Feb 14 2008, 09:51 AM~9940934
> *thanks bro! not yet. broke mofo's out there..everybody wants to steal it. i am gonna have it cut real soon..*


 :nono:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 14 2008, 12:16 PM~9941122
> *:nono:
> *


 :0


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

:0


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

*2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PAPER CHASER, Lac-of-Respect*

*I HAVE 1 QUESTION FOR YOU & 1 REQUEST .*

1'ST IS THE QUESTION = IS IT TRUE ????? & YOU KNOW WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT :biggrin: 

2'ND IS THE REQUEST = POST SOME DAMN PIC'S OF BOTH OF YOUR CADI'S :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 14 2008, 10:50 AM~9941451
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: PAPER CHASER, Lac-of-Respect
> 
> ...


 :yessad: :nosad: :no: :yes: :yessad: :nosad: :no: :yes:

:rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: 

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 14 2008, 10:58 AM~9941508
> *:yessad:  :nosad:  :no:  :yes:  :yessad:  :nosad:  :no:  :yes:
> 
> :rofl:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> ...


 :angry: 














:biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

[/quote]


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

I KNOW THE SECRET!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 14 2008, 01:07 PM~9941598
> *:biggrin:
> *




Your Secret Safe With Me...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 14 2008, 04:09 AM~9939487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man i love this fleet


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

>


[/quote]
showin Texas love :cheesy:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla+Feb 14 2008, 11:07 AM~9941592-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 14 2008, 11:10 AM~9941620
> *Your Secret Safe With Me...
> *


Aint no secret. Just trying to see how long it takes for people to figure it out. :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

:0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

its dirty but its a start....


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 14 2008, 12:25 PM~9941716
> *Aint no secret. Just trying to see how long it takes for people to figure it out.  :biggrin:
> *


So im guessing you bought the 2 door, what ya give 4 it if ya dont mind me askin... :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 14 2008, 01:50 PM~9941899
> *So im guessing you bought the 2 door, what ya give 4 it if ya dont mind me askin... :biggrin:
> *





> **00 Hayabusa "Cool Water"-------------> $ SOLD $
> *91 Caprice Interceptor Police Car------> $ FOR SALE $
> *87 Caprice Landau----------------------> $ FOR SALE $
> *82 Caprice CL---------------------------> $ FOR SALE $
> ...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 14 2008, 01:52 PM~9941920
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Feb 6 2008, 05:11 AM~9876086
> *and me with some custom welded nuts :uh:
> 
> those are cheap in germany
> ...


FOKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK I WILL TAKE 13


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 14 2008, 02:15 PM~9942065
> *FOKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK I WILL TAKE 13
> *


u gonna put that on your tricycle?


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 14 2008, 12:33 PM~9942195
> *u gonna put that on your tricycle?
> *


 :uh: 10 SPEED U DICKFACE GET SOME ACKWRITE


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 14 2008, 11:52 AM~9941920
> *
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 14 2008, 12:37 PM~9942228
> *:tongue:
> *


COME ON NOW BRO , POST SOME PIC'S :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 14 2008, 01:50 PM~9941899
> *So im guessing you bought the 2 door, what ya give 4 it if ya dont mind me askin... :biggrin:
> *


yea i want to know too!!!!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 14 2008, 12:39 PM~9942254
> *COME ON NOW BRO , POST SOME PIC'S  :biggrin:
> *











When the time is right little grasshopper :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

ma ***** jose shit str8 from miami blvd aces here yall go


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

showin Texas love :cheesy:
[/quote]

That car is from Miami.


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 14 2008, 01:25 PM~9941716
> *Aint no secret. Just trying to see how long it takes for people to figure it out.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> showin Texas love :cheesy:


That car is from Miami.
[/quote]
yes sir it is from blvd aces


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

PM me if interested 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=392084


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 14 2008, 02:34 PM~9942208
> *:uh: 10 SPEED U DICKFACE GET SOME ACKWRITE
> *


stfu gunt mouff and pedla your way off a cliff ya tubesteak stroker!!


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 14 2008, 12:49 PM~9942325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA , HOWS THE INTERIOR COMING OUT ?


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Feb 14 2008, 02:32 PM~9942587
> *:biggrin:  :0  :0
> *


Ok, we seen the caddy (still badass)... can I see the 57 :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 14 2008, 12:53 PM~9941477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good, just needs some extended skirts


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 14 2008, 02:27 PM~9942941
> *HAHA , HOWS THE INTERIOR COMING OUT ?
> *


LOL........Just joking around with you! The interior is coming along pretty good. Hopefully it will be done soon!!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Hey PAPER CHASER! I got a pic of them together!


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 14 2008, 04:04 PM~9943547
> *Hey PAPER CHASER! I got a pic of them together!
> *


OK STOP TEASING & POST IT UP BRO :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 14 2008, 04:02 PM~9943534
> *LOL........Just joking around with you! The interior is coming along pretty good. Hopefully it will be done soon!!!
> *


CAN'T WAIT 2 SEE IT BRO , I LOVE THE COLOR COMBO .
I WAS GOING TO DO A BLUE & GREY COMBO 0N A CAR , 
BUT I DIDN'T . SO I'D LIKE TO SEE HOW IT COMES OUT .


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 14 2008, 04:24 PM~9943708
> *OK STOP TEASING & POST IT UP BRO  :biggrin:
> *


Here they are together! I figured the nice ocean background would make them look better!








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 14 2008, 05:21 PM~9944132
> *Here they are together! I figured the nice ocean background would make them look better!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 14 2008, 05:21 PM~9944132
> *Here they are together! I figured the nice ocean background would make them look better!
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: 
:machinegun: 
:twak: :twak: 
:thumbsdown:


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 13 2008, 04:04 PM~9935641
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I love those ones!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 14 2008, 07:21 PM~9944132
> *Here they are together! I figured the nice ocean background would make them look better!
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95ltc_@Feb 14 2008, 08:53 PM~9944992
> *I love those ones!
> *





:yes:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)




----------



## TOXXIC (Jun 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 15 2008, 10:51 PM~9953849
> *:wave:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## swick-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Feb 15 2008, 10:49 PM~9954268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it looked better with the first rims :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Feb 15 2008, 09:46 PM~9954241
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## Poo Broke (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 13 2008, 05:02 PM~9935628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 13 2008, 07:02 PM~9935628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can someone tell me what tires these are? n who makes em thanks


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Feb 15 2008, 11:46 PM~9954241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got to love the white top with white guts


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Feb 15 2008, 10:46 PM~9954241
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this looks real clean...love all da white...really stands out... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:0


----------



## big pete 96 (Feb 5, 2008)

WHATS UP HOMIES :biggrin: ITS ME PETE FROM THE BIG GOODTIMES KLICKA 818 RIDERS  THIS IS MY RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

fresh pink paint on the engine parts


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pete 96_@Feb 16 2008, 04:47 PM~9958598
> *WHATS UP HOMIES :biggrin:  ITS ME PETE FROM THE BIG GOODTIMES KLICKA 818 RIDERS  THIS IS MY RIDE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Clean car vato!


----------



## jrstribley (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by swick-1_@Feb 15 2008, 10:52 PM~9954291
> *it looked better with the first rims :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 16 2008, 05:58 PM~9959181
> *fresh pink paint on the engine parts
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Homie! Hey you might want to check out going to AutoZone and get the air filters that are white inside instead of blue. When check out the K&N filter oil, its pink. It turn the hole filter pink. Just a thought. I think it would look good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Feb 16 2008, 09:55 AM~9956667
> *can someone tell me what tires these are? n who makes em thanks
> *




cooper 175/70/14


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pete 96_@Feb 16 2008, 05:47 PM~9958598
> *WHATS UP HOMIES :biggrin:  ITS ME PETE FROM THE BIG GOODTIMES KLICKA 818 RIDERS  THIS IS MY RIDE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 16 2008, 09:58 PM~9959791
> *Sup Homie! Hey you might want to check out going to AutoZone and get the air filters that are white inside instead of blue. When check out the K&N filter oil, its pink. It turn the hole filter pink. Just a thought. I think it would look good.  :thumbsup:
> *


ya i been looking for other color filters...filter oil huh? pink would be good lol


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

NICE


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 16 2008, 08:29 PM~9959947
> *ya i been looking for other color filters...filter oil huh? pink would be good lol
> *


Yeah I have used it on the filter in my dually and it looks like the same color. I think you would like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Made this pic today.
Amsterdam representin'... :biggrin:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## Ruthless2oo6 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Feb 15 2008, 09:46 PM~9954241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pix of this badass broughM?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Chevy210 (May 22, 2007)

$200 in miami pick-up only


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

MY HOMEBOYS CAR "SWITCH HITTER" FROM BOULEVARD ACES MIAMI CC


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

MORE


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Feb 17 2008, 04:35 PM~9964827
> *MORE
> 
> 
> ...


and den they say that we all about big rims down in dade not but 3 fleets and more missing


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:




:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 16 2008, 08:29 PM~9959947
> *ya i been looking for other color filters...filter oil huh? pink would be good lol
> *


 :yes:


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Damn... Snow!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Last seen in VA :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 17 2008, 10:42 PM~9966635
> *Last seen in VA  :0
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 17 2008, 09:08 PM~9965812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


"one of these is not like the other"

:roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 17 2008, 10:42 PM~9966635
> *Last seen in VA  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 17 2008, 09:42 PM~9966635
> *Last seen in VA  :0
> 
> 
> ...



Hey didnt you say you had a dually earlier???? :0


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 17 2008, 10:42 PM~9966635
> *Last seen in VA  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 17 2008, 07:08 PM~9965812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Feb 18 2008, 01:03 AM~9968029
> *
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 17 2008, 11:32 PM~9968230
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...1&#entry9958231


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 17 2008, 10:30 PM~9967740
> *Hey didnt you say you had a dually earlier???? :0
> *


oops!!!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

A little weekend project...











I had to remind the blue one what snow looks like this past weekend. :tongue:


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 17 2008, 08:42 PM~9966635
> *Last seen in VA  :0
> 
> 
> ...


the truck and trailer look familiar


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Road Warrior_@Feb 18 2008, 04:02 PM~9971611
> *the truck and trailer look familiar
> *


o'rly....


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect+Feb 17 2008, 09:42 PM~9966635-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats it! :angry: Pop the hood and let us see your pink air cleaners! :scrutinize:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## TOXXIC (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 18 2008, 02:18 PM~9971714
> *Thats it!  :angry: Pop the hood and let us see your pink air cleaners! :scrutinize:
> *


LOL!!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 18 2008, 02:18 PM~9971714
> *Thats it!  :angry: Pop the hood and let us see your pink air cleaners! :scrutinize:
> *


that makes it faster!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 18 2008, 02:18 PM~9971714
> *Thats it!  :angry: Pop the hood and let us see your pink air cleaners! :scrutinize:
> *


Hold on! I think I got two pink ones right here!!!








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 18 2008, 07:32 PM~9972862
> *what's wrong with this picture  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## TOXXIC (Jun 29, 2006)

he's missing 93 spokes :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOXXIC_@Feb 19 2008, 06:30 AM~9977308
> *he's  missing 93 spokes :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: 
Oh I got it! The Fleetwood is higher than the Escalade? 
:dunno:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Feb 19 2008, 07:52 AM~9977234
> *
> *



poor escalade....poor fleetwood...its shoes are way to big for it....


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 19 2008, 10:52 AM~9977750
> *:thumbsup:
> Oh I got it! The Fleetwood is higher than the Escalade?
> :dunno:
> *



The Fleetwood has on the stock rims that were taken off the escalade from in front of it and left the truck on bricks.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 19 2008, 11:11 AM~9977844
> *poor escalade....poor fleetwood...its shoes are way to big for it....
> *


How about these?


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

No Cut No Rub . . . .lol


----------



## TOXXIC (Jun 29, 2006)

if your riding highyour not riding right! look atthere face when you pull up on a donk and hit the switch


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Nice and low and I like the white and blue. Looks nice.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Feb 19 2008, 02:01 PM~9979135
> *The Fleetwood has on the stock rims that were taken off the escalade from in front of it and left the truck on bricks.
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 19 2008, 12:17 AM~9976281
> *Hold on! I think I got two pink ones right here!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I feel so bad for you :0 Did you have to do a search for that picture and look through a bunch of different one's before you found the one you liked :0 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Feb 18 2008, 01:40 PM~9971117
> *sup homie's, its not a bomba but its somethin i've been working on!!!! can't wait for clear!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 Wonder who this belongs to :0 :0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Feb 19 2008, 03:21 PM~9979228
> *Nice and low and I like the white and blue. Looks nice.
> 
> 
> ...


WOW i like that look..very nice...clean .....DAM i want to go drive mine


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Feb 19 2008, 03:25 PM~9979248
> *
> 
> 
> ...



badass


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 19 2008, 02:09 PM~9979446
> *:0  :0 Wonder who this belongs to :0  :0
> *


damn thats bad  

wim does bad ass work


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:uh: :wave:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 19 2008, 03:46 PM~9979312
> *
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *












The explanation was not for you. You never have anything worth saying so keep quiet. Thanks. . .


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey y'all quick question for Fleetwood owners, Cadillacs are supposed to have a smooth ride right?? Ever since I put hydros on my car my ride is the bumpiest most akward ride ever with creeking and squeaking sounds everywhere, My last Cadillac was never this bad. The car is a hopper with 4 ton coils in front and no shocks in the back....Are shocks a good idea??? anythang else that could be done to make it a solid smooth ride????
Thanks.


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Feb 20 2008, 11:02 AM~9986854
> *Hey y'all quick question for Fleetwood owners, Cadillacs are supposed to have a smooth ride right??  Ever since I put hydros on my car my ride is the bumpiest most akward ride ever with creeking and squeaking sounds everywhere.  The car is a hopper with 4 ton coils in front and no shocks in the back....Are shocks a good idea??? anythang else that could be done to make it a solid smooth ride????
> Thanks.
> *


Your kidding right? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Feb 20 2008, 11:02 AM~9986854
> *Hey y'all quick question for Fleetwood owners, Cadillacs are supposed to have a smooth ride right??  Ever since I put hydros on my car my ride is the bumpiest most akward ride ever with creeking and squeaking sounds everywhere.  The car is a hopper with 4 ton coils in front and no shocks in the back....Are shocks a good idea??? anythang else that could be done to make it a solid smooth ride????
> Thanks.
> *


 :nono: :nono: thats a price you have to pay when you get your ride switched out


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 13 2008, 06:04 PM~9935641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i need that flat cap. :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Feb 20 2008, 02:02 PM~9986854
> *Hey y'all quick question for Fleetwood owners, Cadillacs are supposed to have a smooth ride right??  Ever since I put hydros on my car my ride is the bumpiest most akward ride ever with creeking and squeaking sounds everywhere.  The car is a hopper with 4 ton coils in front and no shocks in the back....Are shocks a good idea??? anythang else that could be done to make it a solid smooth ride????
> Thanks.
> *


Ummmmmmmm :ugh:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Feb 20 2008, 03:06 PM~9986887
> *:nono:  :nono: thats a price you have to pay when you get your ride switched out
> *


No it isnt... all in how you wnat to build it...


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

It's going to squeak and ride bouncy. That's just a fact of life, especially with 4 ton coils. But you can at least put shocks, accumulators, and/or softer springs in back to help that. But for a hopper, it might throw your balance off too. Some sacrifices have to be made.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta+Feb 20 2008, 11:09 AM~9986909-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   but his still not going to have it as smooth as before


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Feb 20 2008, 02:18 PM~9986954
> *:0  :0  :0
> but his still not going to have it as smooth as before
> *


Right. It's not going to ride like factory with hydraulics, but you can make the ride as pleasant as possible, if that's your intention. If hopping is your goal, it's going to ride like a dump truck. No way around that...If you're sitting on stiff-ass springs, it's going to ride like a stiff-ass car.


It's like this dude comes to me the other day and says about my blue Caddy, "Sweet ride. That thing must ride real nice." I said nah, I have 3 1/2 ton coils in it. It rides like a brick! :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Feb 20 2008, 02:02 PM~9986854
> *Hey y'all quick question for Fleetwood owners, Cadillacs are supposed to have a smooth ride right??  Ever since I put hydros on my car my ride is the bumpiest most akward ride ever with creeking and squeaking sounds everywhere.  The car is a hopper with 4 ton coils in front and no shocks in the back....Are shocks a good idea??? anythang else that could be done to make it a solid smooth ride????
> Thanks.
> *


wahahahahano shit bozo the ass clown....


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Feb 20 2008, 02:02 PM~9986854
> *Hey y'all quick question for Fleetwood owners, Cadillacs are supposed to have a smooth ride right??  Ever since I put hydros on my car my ride is the bumpiest most akward ride ever with creeking and squeaking sounds everywhere.  The car is a hopper with 4 ton coils in front and no shocks in the back....Are shocks a good idea??? anythang else that could be done to make it a solid smooth ride????
> Thanks.
> *



If you don't hop it change the springs to hold less weight. Or lose the springs altogether and but an air ride suspension. NOT Recommended. Bags are not a low rider unless you have no choice. But it will feel like your riding on air. . . lol


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Feb 20 2008, 01:02 PM~9986854
> *Hey y'all quick question for Fleetwood owners, Cadillacs are supposed to have a smooth ride right??  Ever since I put hydros on my car my ride is the bumpiest most akward ride ever with creeking and squeaking sounds everywhere.  The car is a Are shocks a good idea??? anythang else that could be done to make it a solid smooth ride????
> Thanks.
> *



you gonna lose da smooth ride, especially if its a hopper... if ya throw shocks on, then get ya the real long ones, i believe showtime has em....that will cushion the ride in the back, but the front is still gonna ride stiff....

So you got any pics of it hoppin????


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Feb 20 2008, 02:31 PM~9987010
> *Bags are not a low rider unless you have no choice.
> *


WTF...? :uh:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Feb 20 2008, 06:56 AM~9985080
> *The explanation was not for you. You never have anything worth saying so keep quiet. Thanks. . .
> *


Calm down there buddy. You posted an explanation of the explanation somebody else gave. If I would have thought you would get all hurt I would have left you alone. :tears: Sorry


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Get 2.5 tons up front with custom shocks and some good turns in the springs. get 2 tons in teh rear with good springs and accumulators... it will ride smooth as factory at ride height...


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Feb 20 2008, 02:56 PM~9987164
> *Get 2.5 tons up front with custom shocks and some good turns in the springs. get 2 tons in teh rear with good springs and accumulators... it will ride smooth as factory at ride height...
> *


Yeah, his rides a lot smoother than mine. I have 3.5 tons up front with no shocks, and 2 tons in rear with accumulators. One day I'll get around to installing the shock relocator kit, since I don't hop.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 20 2008, 02:49 PM~9987116
> *Calm down there buddy. You posted an explanation of the explanation somebody else gave. If I would have thought you would get all hurt I would have left you alone.  :tears: Sorry
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry it's just one of those bad days....


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 20 2008, 12:49 PM~9987116
> *
> 
> *


whut year is this fleetwood?


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Feb 20 2008, 03:04 PM~9987654
> *Sorry it's just one of those bad days....
> *


 :thumbsup: No problem..I never take the internet personal


----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Feb 20 2008, 03:07 PM~9988166
> *whut year is this fleetwood?
> *


93 -94


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

Any more pictures of this one?


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Feb 20 2008, 06:14 PM~9988783
> *Any more pictures of this one?
> 
> 
> ...


he has it as his avatar. thats mad respect. the car is clean as hell


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Feb 20 2008, 02:31 PM~9987010
> *If you don't hop it change the springs to hold less weight. Or lose the springs altogether and but an air ride suspension. NOT Recommended. Bags are not a low rider unless you have no choice. But it will feel like your riding on air. . . lol
> *



:roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kid Dee_@Feb 20 2008, 05:35 PM~9988380
> *93 -94
> *


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Feb 20 2008, 12:06 PM~9986887
> *:nono:  :nono: thats a price you have to pay when you get your ride switched out
> *


True but the reason I asked is cause a bunch of people say don't get shocks and accumulators etc....Its not a show hopper or anything but i mean i jus hop it when i get bored on the street ....Probably end up jus changin the coils to lower weight and just call it a day, build me a 64 rag  
NO MORE HOPPIN!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Feb 20 2008, 12:31 PM~9987010
> * NOT Recommended. Bags are not a low rider unless you have no choice.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Mine & my brothers


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Feb 20 2008, 06:14 PM~9988783
> *Any more pictures of this one?
> 
> 
> ...


2 dr, looks like :cheesy:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 13 2008, 07:03 PM~9935635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*HAHA, I LIKE THAT PIC BEANS. HERES ONE I A WHILE BACK  *


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Feb 20 2008, 09:00 PM~9992050
> *2 dr, looks like :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Feb 21 2008, 12:30 AM~9992351
> *:biggrin:  :0  :0
> *


Buy it :biggrin:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Feb 20 2008, 11:09 AM~9986909
> *No it isnt... all in how you wnat to build it...
> *


bouncing all over the road is all part of the game...i never ride shocks nor accums, or weak springs.  and that was my biased statement


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Feb 21 2008, 12:06 AM~9992108
> *HAHA, I LIKE THAT PIC BEANS.  HERES ONE I A WHILE BACK
> 
> 
> ...


dam bro....cool ass pic.... good eye....


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 21 2008, 02:00 AM~9993151
> *dam bro....cool ass pic....  good eye....
> *


*Thanks homie. If you look good enough you can see the front of the 64 it was sittin next too...*


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Feb 20 2008, 02:31 PM~9987010
> *If you don't hop it change the springs to hold less weight. Or lose the springs altogether and but an air ride suspension. NOT Recommended. Bags are not a low rider unless you have no choice. But it will feel like your riding on air. . . lol
> *


thats an ignorant statement, 
especially with the new air cylinders that are coming out. theve got 14 inch cylinders that look just like hydros that require a slightly bigger cut in the trunk but without the wieght, the batteries and the maintnence. 
and they arent over priced anymore ether. 
this is my plan, slam7s in the front, cylinders in the back so atleast ill get a smoother ride in the front. i assume the cylinders will get the same exact ride as hydros. 
dont get me wrong hydraulics are nice too. but theres no sense in being ignorant about the way air suspension is going


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512+Feb 20 2008, 05:07 PM~9988166-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

THERE YOU GO KIDD DEE :thumbsup:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Feb 21 2008, 02:48 AM~9993061
> *bouncing all over the road is all part of the game...i never ride shocks nor accums, or weak springs.  and that was my biased statement
> *


Thats a choice... you can shose to be smooth also  Thats a fact and not a statement..


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Feb 21 2008, 08:08 AM~9994193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U KNOW IT HERMANO LYNCH!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Feb 21 2008, 10:08 AM~9994193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking clean, are those 14s?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

look at the new steering wheel we are coming out with. :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry9995755


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 21 2008, 11:19 AM~9995501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Feb 21 2008, 11:50 AM~9995738
> *looking clean, are those 14s?
> *


Yea for now i orderd some powdercoated 13z for it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

Looking good Mayhem :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kid Dee_@Feb 21 2008, 02:41 PM~9996130
> *Looking good Mayhem :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 21 2008, 01:43 PM~9996145
> *
> *


not you.the car. :0


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 21 2008, 02:05 PM~9995853
> *look at the new steering wheel we are coming out with. :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry9995755
> *


I thought those have been around for years.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 21 2008, 02:44 PM~9996151
> *not you.the car. :0
> *


LOL


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 21 2008, 01:44 PM~9996152
> *I thought those have been around for years.
> *


there have been a few others that have made them.but for what ever reason.people have hit me up for them.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 21 2008, 02:44 PM~9996151
> *not you.the car. :0
> *


wahaha i actually assumed both??? :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 21 2008, 02:48 PM~9996181
> *there have been a few others that have made them.but for what ever reason.people have hit me up for them.
> *


 :biggrin: fokker be seing mine and getting wet :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 21 2008, 02:48 PM~9996181
> *there have been a few others that have made them.but for what ever reason.people have hit me up for them.
> *


Cool man. Do yo thang.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 20 2008, 11:25 AM~9986979
> *Right.  It's not going to ride like factory with hydraulics, but you can make the ride as pleasant as possible, if that's your intention.  If hopping is your goal, it's going to ride like a dump truck.  No way around that...If you're sitting on stiff-ass springs, it's going to ride like a stiff-ass car.
> It's like this dude comes to me the other day and says about my blue Caddy, "Sweet ride.  That thing must ride real nice."  I said nah, I have 3 1/2 ton coils in it.  It rides like a brick!  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Feb 21 2008, 01:53 PM~9996215-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 21 2008, 01:56 PM~9996234
> *Cool man.  Do yo thang.
> *


pencil you in for one? :biggrin: 
mayhem wants his too.


----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 21 2008, 12:52 PM~9996210
> *wahaha i actually assumed both??? :biggrin:
> *


hahahahahaha u fooker :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

I would prefer a 3D wheel that isnt so billet simplistic. :biggrin: and with wood grain :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Feb 21 2008, 02:08 PM~9996299
> *I would prefer a 3D wheel that isnt so billet simplistic.  :biggrin:  and with wood grain  :0
> *


me too.but my machine wont cut 3d.not yet. :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

:0


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kid Dee_@Feb 21 2008, 02:39 PM~9996116
> *Yea for now i orderd some powdercoated 13z for it  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ive got 13s but im going to buy some 14s to try em on. the 14s dont look as bad as ive heard


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+Feb 21 2008, 03:04 PM~9996273-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK THAT I DONT WANT A KNOCK OFF BITCH!! :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 21 2008, 03:15 PM~9996340
> *me too.but my machine wont cut 3d.not yet. :biggrin:
> *


WELL THEN GET RID OF THAT GARBAGE MACHINE ASSHOLE AHAHAHAHA


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Feb 21 2008, 03:42 PM~9996927-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0
yes yes.i will make you one too.


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 21 2008, 12:35 PM~9996075
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Are these pics the same car? Just wondering because of the hood ornament


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 21 2008, 04:46 PM~9996944
> *i thought about it.but half a mill is alot of money.
> :0
> yes yes.i will make you one too.
> *


NO FOKKIN THANX ASS CLOWN


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 21 2008, 03:52 PM~9996980
> *NO FOKKIN THANX ASS CLOWN
> *


ok.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Feb 20 2008, 10:19 PM~9992836
> *Buy it :biggrin:
> *


I wish I had the 45 stacks. :cheesy:


----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Feb 21 2008, 02:36 PM~9996893
> *ive got 13s but im going to buy some 14s to try em on. the 14s dont look as bad as ive heard
> *


YEA THEY DO LOOK GOOD SOME PEOPLE SAY MINE CAN PASS 4 13Z. THERE AINT NUTHIN WRONG WITH THEM, I JUST PREFER 13Z


----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Can anyone point me in the right direction Ive been looking for this chrome trim for my 94BigBody for a few months and cant find it anywhere. I need all4 front finders & back quarter panels for both sides. Any one got a part # or the offical name for this part cuz I cant find nothing :dunno:


----------



## MIS HUEVOS (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Feb 21 2008, 08:44 PM~10000394
> *Can anyone point me in the right direction Ive been looking for this chrome trim for my 94BigBody for a few months and cant find it anywhere. I need all4 front finders & back quarter panels for both sides. Any one got a part # or the offical name for this part cuz I cant find nothing :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


GOT MINE AT DEALER


----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)

Front Fender (driver) GM part #12529569


Rear Quarter (driver) GM part #12529571

Also for a '94


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIS HUEVOS_@Feb 21 2008, 09:09 PM~10000758
> *GOT MINE AT DEALER
> *


ME TOO


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Feb 21 2008, 09:44 PM~10000394
> *Can anyone point me in the right direction Ive been looking for this chrome trim for my 94BigBody for a few months and cant find it anywhere. I need all4 front finders & back quarter panels for both sides. Any one got a part # or the offical name for this part cuz I cant find nothing :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


Those things fucking suck, I replaced mine and within like 2 years they were all fucked up again.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by magilla_gorilla_@Feb 21 2008, 09:12 PM~10000811
> *Front Fender (driver) GM part #12529569
> Rear Quarter (driver) GM part #12529571
> 
> ...



Thank you very much this helped me out a lot Ive found everything I need for my BigBody so now my project is back on track


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 21 2008, 10:34 PM~10001188
> *Those things fucking suck, I replaced mine and within like 2 years they were all fucked up again.
> *


Seems to me it would be better to peel the wrinkled "chrome" off our old ones and get them plated...yes I know its plastic.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 22 2008, 01:33 PM~10004942
> *Seems to me it would be better to peel the wrinkled "chrome" off our old ones and get them plated...yes I know its plastic.
> *


Im getting rid of mine.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 22 2008, 09:10 PM~10008458
> *Im getting rid of mine.
> *


 :0 
WHY ????


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 22 2008, 10:16 PM~10008525
> *:0
> WHY ????
> *


I hate them, im going to fill the holes and have it silver leafed instead. No more wrinkles and no more dripping water down the side after washing it.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 22 2008, 09:19 PM~10008560
> *I hate them, im going to fill the holes and have it silver leafed instead. No more wrinkles and no more dripping water down the side after washing it.
> *


HHHMMM SOUNDS INTERESTING , CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THAT :biggrin: 
ME MYSELF HAVE 4 NEW 1'S I BOUGHT FROM THE DEALER FOR MY CAR
WHEN IT'S DONE . I HAVE HEARD THAT THERE ARE STAINLESS 1'S
OUT THERE , BUT I'VE NEVER SEEN THEM .


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 22 2008, 09:24 PM~10008607
> *HHHMMM SOUNDS INTERESTING , CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THAT  :biggrin:
> ME MYSELF HAVE 4 NEW 1'S I BOUGHT FROM THE DEALER FOR MY CAR
> WHEN IT'S DONE . I HAVE HEARD THAT THERE ARE STAINLESS 1'S
> ...


yea i got a brnad new set too but when u find out where to get the stainless ones hit me up


i want some


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## candylac93 (Jun 25, 2006)

My CANDYLAC


----------



## candylac93 (Jun 25, 2006)

Tell what u think?


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

What color is that??? Looks nice!


----------



## candylac93 (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks Homie. The color is Candy Brandywine charcoal gray base.


----------



## candylac93 (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

your lac looks tite homie


----------



## TOXXIC (Jun 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by magilla_gorilla_@Feb 21 2008, 09:12 PM~10000811
> *Front Fender (driver) GM part #12529569
> Rear Quarter (driver) GM part #12529571
> 
> ...


There u go :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candylac93_@Feb 23 2008, 12:05 AM~10010042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice car homie  that color is sick :0 :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candylac93+Feb 23 2008, 12:05 AM~10010042-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candylac93_@Feb 23 2008, 12:05 AM~10010042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

Hey Montemanls, How much would you charge for a paint job like that? Thanks


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 24 2008, 12:09 AM~10016045
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candylac93_@Feb 22 2008, 11:05 PM~10010042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice! :0 where are you from?


----------



## Ruthless2oo6 (Apr 25, 2006)

post up trunk setups with subs... whats the best way to face subwoofers for better bass... Pix!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthless2oo6_@Feb 24 2008, 01:15 PM~10017493
> *post up trunk setups with subs... whats the best way to face subwoofers for better bass... Pix!
> *


best position for subs....



















NOT SEEN :biggrin: 

2 12s behind the wall


----------



## ucechevy1965 (Oct 30, 2005)

Haven't posted in awhile. Here's some updated pics of the cadillac with it's new side 
pillars.


----------



## candylac93 (Jun 25, 2006)

What's up CADILLAC HEAVEN I'm from SAN JO. :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ucechevy1965_@Feb 24 2008, 03:27 PM~10018134
> *Haven't posted in awhile.  Here's some updated pics of the cadillac with it's new side
> pillars.
> 
> ...



looking good :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 24 2008, 01:15 PM~10018058
> *best position for subs....
> 
> 
> ...


how do the subs sound behind the wall? get alot of rattles or distortion?

clean setup btw


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Feb 24 2008, 04:15 PM~10018606
> *how do the subs sound behind the wall? get alot of rattles or distortion?
> 
> clean setup btw
> *


x2

And what did you make the panel out of?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

My brothers caddy. We just threw my wheels on today....

Didn't think blue would look good but it came out decent...


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ruthless2oo6_@Feb 24 2008, 12:15 PM~10017493
> *post up trunk setups with subs... whats the best way to face subwoofers for better bass... Pix!
> *


Setup not in yet but this is by far the best way no rattles, and beats hard ass hell. Port through.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 24 2008, 04:45 PM~10018785
> *Setup not in yet but this is by far the best way no rattles, and beats hard ass hell. Port through.
> 
> *


 :cheesy: damn homie, that shit looks fresh :thumbsup:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 24 2008, 03:45 PM~10018785
> *Setup not in yet but this is by far the best way no rattles, and beats hard ass hell. Port through.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE , I HOPE YOU DON'T GET PISSED WHEN I COPY THAT
WITH SOLO BARICS IN MY TRUNK :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 24 2008, 04:46 PM~10018792
> *:cheesy:  damn homie, that shit looks fresh :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks, too bad I havent listened to it for 5 months, of well hopefully the frame will be going back on it soon.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 24 2008, 04:52 PM~10018810
> *NICE , I HOPE YOU DON'T GET PISSED WHEN I COPY THAT
> WITH SOLO BARICS IN MY TRUNK  :biggrin:
> *


Do it you will be very happy.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 24 2008, 03:44 PM~10018775
> *My brothers caddy. We just threw my wheels on today....
> 
> Didn't think blue would look good but it came out decent...
> ...


would be baddass with some cany blue turned silver leafing


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Feb 24 2008, 04:54 PM~10018830
> *would be baddass with some cany blue turned silver leafing
> *


i'm pass that suggestion on to my bro... :thumbsup:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 24 2008, 03:53 PM~10018820
> *Do it you will be very happy.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 24 2008, 04:45 PM~10018785
> *Setup not in yet but this is by far the best way no rattles, and beats hard ass hell. Port through.
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet setup! What are you running for 6x9's? I was looking into Infinity's.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

All the rest of my speakers are stock right now, I wanted to get the box built before I put the rack in so I would know how much room I would need for the hydraulics, I will be running 6x9s when I finish the stereo.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 24 2008, 02:10 AM~10016053
> *:wave:
> *



Waddup Brother... :wave:


----------



## Ruthless2oo6 (Apr 25, 2006)

good shit 509 rider


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ruthless2oo6_@Feb 24 2008, 10:08 PM~10021239
> *good shit 509 rider
> *


Thanks, whats up homie?


----------



## hans_onmydik (Feb 25, 2008)

anyone know where i can get a continental kit for a 96 fleetwood?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hans_onmydik_@Feb 24 2008, 10:16 PM~10021311
> *anyone know where i can get a continental kit for a 96 fleetwood?
> *


Bowtie Connection


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 24 2008, 11:18 PM~10021338
> *Bowtie Connection
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Feb 24 2008, 05:15 PM~10018606
> *how do the subs sound behind the wall? get alot of rattles or distortion?
> 
> clean setup btw
> *


no distortion ...sounds pretty dam good........but there are rattles...but its hard not to make a car with a ton of chrome not rattle...the main rattles come from the rocker trim......i dont really bump that hard because i like to be able to hear whats happening in the trunk when im hitting switches


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candylac93+Feb 23 2008, 01:06 AM~10010050-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice setup


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

That shit is off the hook anyone know who painted it????????


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Feb 15 2008, 10:46 PM~9954241
> *
> 
> 
> ...



anymore pics of this one.......... did anybody notice the corner light, real clean car....


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 25 2008, 05:37 PM~10028390
> *anymore pics of this one.......... did anybody notice the corner light, real clean car....
> *


Yes I noticed it.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

i dunno about those lights, i would of just painted the orange part not that whole side, 
but i cant really tell does anybody got a front shot of that car?


----------



## Ruthless2oo6 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Feb 25 2008, 08:13 PM~10029348
> *i dunno about those lights, i would of just painted the orange part not that whole side,
> but i cant really tell does anybody got a front shot of that car?
> *


what if there jus tinted?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthless2oo6_@Feb 26 2008, 12:25 AM~10030762
> *what if there jus tinted?
> *




Looks Like He Used A Can Of Japanese Lens Tint/Paint...


I Used To Sell It Back In The Day When I Was Working At An Import Part Shop...


Looks Good None The Less, Matches The Ride...


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Just got back from the interior shop. Just checking on the progress... So far! So good! Hopefully busting out in Tampa Fl. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 26 2008, 12:43 AM~10031532
> *Just got back from the interior shop. Just checking on the progress... So far! So good! Hopefully busting out in Tampa Fl.  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 ahh damm the coast 1 special will probably be there too  u member :biggrin:


----------



## flossyb93 (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 25 2008, 06:37 PM~10028390
> *anymore pics of this one.......... did anybody notice the corner light, real clean car....
> *





















hear are some more pics of my car from the front


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Feb 25 2008, 11:48 PM~10031579
> *:0 ahh damm the coast 1 special will probably be there too   u member :biggrin:
> *


Which one???


----------



## Ruthless2oo6 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flossyb93_@Feb 25 2008, 11:50 PM~10031588
> *
> 
> 
> ...




your ride is badass homie!

what did u use to paint the side markers blue?


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect+Feb 26 2008, 12:51 AM~10031598-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^..so that means 2 bad ass big bodys ..


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Feb 26 2008, 12:19 AM~10031842
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^..so that means 2 bad ass big bodys ..
> *


:twak: Oh!!! I didnt know that was the name of that Lac? My Bad!!! :biggrin: Cant wait to see it! We going to rep for the Cadillac People!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flossyb93_@Feb 26 2008, 12:50 AM~10031588
> *
> 
> 
> ...






clean ride homie, could i see pics of the whole car( inside, trunk, engine) i see some chrome under da hood..... :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 26 2008, 02:51 AM~10031598
> *Which one???
> *


damn i almost thought i wrote that. :angry: if u liked it so much i could of made u ur own.


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 26 2008, 02:44 AM~10032189
> *:twak: Oh!!! I didnt know that was the name of that Lac? My Bad!!!  :biggrin: Cant wait to see it! We going to rep for the Cadillac People!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


not sure of the name yet..i think hes callin it chump change :cheesy: ..an ya them two lacs inthe same venue ..ohhhhh boyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Feb 26 2008, 10:29 AM~10033271
> *not sure of the name yet..i think hes callin it chump change  :cheesy: ..an ya them two lacs inthe same venue ..ohhhhh boyyyyyyyyyyy
> *


 :0 :wow: :0 :wow:
Damn... Wish I could be there to drool over both of those rides. Please somebody, anybody be sure to take plenty of pictures for all of us who cannot make it. Both are sick ass rides. :worship:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 26 2008, 01:49 PM~10034505
> * :0 :wow:  :0 :wow:
> Damn... Wish I could be there to drool over both of those rides. Please somebody, anybody be sure to take plenty of pictures for all of us who cannot make it. Both are sick ass rides. :worship:
> *


  iam tryin to convince dave to bring it to vegas.also..i think lac should try an do the same.. :cheesy:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Tight caddys.I should be finish with mine real soon.Keep up the good work.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 26 2008, 02:49 PM~10034505
> * :0 :wow:  :0 :wow:
> Damn... Wish I could be there to drool over both of those rides. Please somebody, anybody be sure to take plenty of pictures for all of us who cannot make it. Both are sick ass rides. :worship:
> *




Ill Be In Tampa With Camera In Hand... My Boys Are Repping And Showing So Ill Try To Post Up Pix The night Before The Show! :biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthless2oo6_@Feb 25 2008, 11:55 PM~10031638
> *your ride is badass homie!
> 
> what did u use to paint the side markers blue?
> *


Those markers are sweet as kandy :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthless2oo6_@Feb 25 2008, 11:55 PM~10031638
> *your ride is badass homie!
> 
> what did u use to paint the side markers blue?
> *


Those markers are sweet as kandy :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 26 2008, 06:41 AM~10032583
> *clean ride homie, could i see pics of the whole car( inside, trunk, engine) i see some chrome under da hood..... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Feb 26 2008, 12:19 AM~10031842
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^..so that means 2 bad ass big bodys ..
> *


we wont be at the show but they'll be 3 this year


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 26 2008, 05:45 PM~10037383
> *we wont be at the show but they'll be 3 this year
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 roof looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 26 2008, 08:45 PM~10037383
> *we wont be at the show but they'll be 3 this year
> 
> 
> ...



that looks hot! :0 :0


----------



## nickatina (Dec 31, 2006)

LOOKS LIKE ANOTHER PLAYER ON THE FIELD!!! :worship: 

GOTTA BOW DOWN TO THAT ONE!!!:worship:


----------



## nickatina (Dec 31, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: nickatina, trooper smith, allbusiness, Mr Minnesota, Dino, Chino408


COME OUT & PLAY* ANONYMOUS*!


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 26 2008, 07:45 PM~10037383
> *we wont be at the show but they'll be 3 this year
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 when was that painted..looks like 509 riders..from washington


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montemanls+Feb 26 2008, 07:45 PM~10037383-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: Looks like it would be. :0


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 26 2008, 08:43 PM~10037825
> *:thumbsup:
> :nono: I dont play well with others. Nobody special, just me.
> n]:yes: Looks like it would be.  :0 [/color]
> *


----------



## nickatina (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Feb 26 2008, 07:33 PM~10037759
> *:0 when was that painted..looks like 509 riders..from washington
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 26 2008, 08:43 PM~10037825
> *:thumbsup:
> :nono: I dont play well with others. Nobody special, just me.
> n]:yes: Looks like it would be.  :0 [/color]
> *


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nickatina_@Feb 26 2008, 08:51 PM~10037882
> *:uh: :uh:
> *


what? ..its not?


----------



## nickatina (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Feb 26 2008, 07:54 PM~10037915
> *what? ..its not?
> *



:nono:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nickatina_@Feb 26 2008, 08:56 PM~10037929
> *:nono:
> *


 :0


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 26 2008, 06:45 PM~10037383
> *we wont be at the show but they'll be 3 this year
> 
> 
> ...


thats the homie Rubens Caddy Known as Magilla Gorilla, the top is bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Feb 26 2008, 08:33 PM~10037759
> *:0 when was that painted..looks like 509 riders..from washington
> *


Nope not mine, mine will be a little more detailed to match my kit.


----------



## nickatina (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 26 2008, 09:21 PM~10038705
> *Nope not mine, mine will be a little more detailed to match my kit.
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 26 2008, 11:21 PM~10038705
> *Nope not mine, mine will be a little more detailed to match my kit.
> *



:0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

They Had A Discussion In Here Before About How Similar There Cars Would Look... Either Way, HAWT ASS FAWK! :thumbsup:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider+Feb 26 2008, 10:21 PM~10038705-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gotta agree..


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 26 2008, 08:45 PM~10037383
> *we wont be at the show but they'll be 3 this year
> 
> 
> ...


very nice.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Feb 26 2008, 02:57 PM~10035479
> *Tight caddys.I should be finish with mine real soon.Keep up the good work.
> *


:0  
I wanna see!!! I wanna see!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 26 2008, 11:06 PM~10039144
> *They Had A Discussion In Here Before About How Similar There Cars Would Look...  Either Way, HAWT ASS FAWK! :thumbsup:
> *


Colors may be similiar but thats about it.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 26 2008, 06:45 PM~10037383
> *we wont be at the show but they'll be 3 this year
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :0 :biggrin:
Like that three dimensional logo Homie!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla+Feb 26 2008, 10:06 PM~10039144-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## TOXXIC (Jun 29, 2006)

TTT for all the BIG BODY BOYZ :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 26 2008, 09:21 PM~10038705
> *Nope not mine, mine will be a little more detailed to match my kit.
> *


its not detailed enough :biggrin: take a look at the fine lines and all matching both sides.cant wait to c urs


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 26 2008, 08:45 PM~10037383
> *we wont be at the show but they'll be 3 this year
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nickatina_@Feb 26 2008, 07:09 PM~10037582
> *LOOKS LIKE ANOTHER PLAYER ON THE FIELD!!! :worship:
> 
> GOTTA BOW DOWN TO THAT ONE!!!:worship:
> *


Thanks , theirs always someone in the cut working on something, its looking good this year outthere,just competing with the freindly competition :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 26 2008, 09:21 PM~10038705
> *Nope not mine, mine will be a little more detailed to match my kit.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 26 2008, 11:27 PM~10039777
> *:thumbsup:  :0  :biggrin:
> Like that three dimensional logo Homie!!!
> *


That was the owners idea.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by montemanls+Feb 26 2008, 08:24 PM~10037207-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that has to be the baddest ass paint job i ever seen!!


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 27 2008, 12:05 PM~10041906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: pure siiiiickness

who painted that??? :cheesy:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 27 2008, 10:06 AM~10041911
> *wow!!!! :worship:  :worship:  :worship: pure siiiiickness
> 
> who painted that??? :cheesy:
> *


painted here in the 559 for the Big AZ


----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider+Feb 26 2008, 09:21 PM~10038705-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup :yes: got that right at least


----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Feb 26 2008, 08:25 PM~10038240
> *thats the homie Rubens Caddy Known as Magilla Gorilla, the top is bad ass  :biggrin:
> *


Sup Rick, good lookin out, thanks


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 27 2008, 10:05 AM~10041906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: Looks good joe :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Feb 27 2008, 10:19 AM~10041972
> *  :thumbsup: Looks good joe :biggrin:
> *


After seeing yours last night made me a believer ive got my fine line tape ready :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 27 2008, 10:20 AM~10041975
> *After seeing yours last night made me a believer ive got my fine line tape ready :biggrin:
> *


And i watched Rambo :biggrin:


----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla+Feb 26 2008, 10:06 PM~10039144-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for all the positive feedbacc y'all


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 27 2008, 10:20 AM~10041975
> *After seeing yours last night made me a believer ive got my fine line tape ready :biggrin:
> *


  Hopefully u could wrk your magic on mine, want to get in the game dont want to get left behind que no rick


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 27 2008, 11:05 AM~10041906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


joe that one sick top whats the rest going to look like :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

SAWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET !!!!!


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Feb 27 2008, 10:29 AM~10042010
> *joe that one sick top whats the rest going to look like :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


use ur imagination


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 27 2008, 10:37 AM~10042042
> *SAWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET  !!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by magilla_gorilla_@Feb 27 2008, 11:14 AM~10041949
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Yup :yes: got that  right at least
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

BWAHAHA POST YOURS UP 509FISTER


----------



## TOXXIC (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 27 2008, 11:03 AM~10042073
> *use ur imagination
> *


BOOOOOOOOOO..... give us a sneak peek
:cheesy:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 27 2008, 10:00 AM~10041492
> *its not detailed enough :biggrin: take a look at the fine lines and all matching both sides.cant wait to c urs
> *


I wasent saying its not detailed its fucking badass, but my kit has a bunch of thin patterns, its just going to take alot to cover my roof to match it up good. I like the caddy emblem on the side to looks real good.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 27 2008, 01:55 PM~10042706
> *BWAHAHA POST YOURS UP 509FISTER
> *


Not yet just finishing up wrapping the frame :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 27 2008, 12:57 PM~10042723
> *I wasent saying its not detailed its fucking badass, but my kit has a bunch of thin patterns, its just going to take alot to cover my roof to match it up good. I like the caddy emblem on the side to looks real good.
> *


Cool, :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOXXIC_@Feb 27 2008, 12:57 PM~10042719
> *BOOOOOOOOOO..... give us a sneak peek
> :cheesy:
> *


its just white :biggrin:


----------



## TOXXIC (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 27 2008, 01:02 PM~10042753
> *its just white :biggrin:
> *


sure it is,lol


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 27 2008, 03:00 PM~10042738
> *Not yet just finishing up wrapping the frame :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 26 2008, 06:45 PM~10037383
> *we wont be at the show but they'll be 3 this year
> 
> 
> ...


rueben your shit looks sicc cuzz :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 26 2008, 09:21 PM~10038705
> *Nope not mine, mine will be a little more detailed to match my kit.
> *


dam that top doesnt have detail, if thats the case i dont know what detail is :uh:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montemanls+Feb 27 2008, 11:05 AM~10041906-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It came off like that, sounded as if you were talking down on it... Im just saying what everybody is thinking  Good to see you weren't :thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Feb 27 2008, 10:26 AM~10041999
> * Hopefully u could wrk your magic on mine, want to get in the game dont want to get left behind que no rick
> *


thats right


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 27 2008, 10:05 AM~10041906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass ideas :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

I'm sure 509Rider was not talking down on that cadi, hes a cool mothafucka and can appreciate some quality work, which it is.


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 27 2008, 05:51 PM~10044778
> *I'm sure 509Rider was not talking down on that cadi, hes a cool mothafucka and can appreciate some quality work, which it is.
> *


Thats what im talking about lets give the credit where its due and move on :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Feb 27 2008, 05:48 PM~10044748
> *thats right
> *


Naw Rick dont trip its one of those that will b in the cut :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Once again Im not hating its fucking badass work, and like I said mine will be differant period. Have a nice day.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

quick! somebody post pics of fleetwoods! :cheesy:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Feb 27 2008, 06:06 PM~10045341
> *quick! somebody post pics of fleetwoods!  :cheesy:
> *


X100000000 :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Some pics of my frame, getting close.


----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Feb 27 2008, 03:06 PM~10043547
> *rueben your shit looks sicc cuzz :biggrin:
> *



Thanks homie, i'm just tryin to compete wit these Cali big doggs out here  . Hopefully it'll be bacc home real soon to the ol' stomping ground, huh.


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

PLEASE TELL ME SOMEONE KNOWS MORE ON THAT ORANGE CADDY? 


OR AT LEAST HAS UNDER THE HOOD PICS OF IT


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: PAPER CHASER, elcoshiloco, *Lac-of-Respect*, vengence, 509Rider

I KNOW YOU GOT PIC'S OF YOUR INTERIOR , POST IT UP :biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 27 2008, 11:36 PM~10046793
> *PLEASE TELL ME SOMEONE KNOWS MORE ON THAT ORANGE CADDY?
> OR AT LEAST HAS UNDER THE HOOD PICS OF IT
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Ok here it is.this is the proto-type of the caddy steering wheel we will be offering for all you caddy owners.we still need to test it.but heres a sneek peek. :biggrin: let the drooling begin. :0


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 27 2008, 10:09 PM~10047177
> *Ok here it is.this is the proto-type of the caddy steering wheel we will be offering for all you caddy owners.we still need to test it.but heres a sneek peek. :biggrin: let the drooling begin. :0
> 
> 
> ...


NOT HATING BUT ,
THAT THING LOOKS FLIMSY & UNSAFE , HOW THICK IS IT ?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 27 2008, 11:15 PM~10047228
> *NOT HATING BUT ,
> THAT THING LOOKS FLIMSY & UNSAFE , HOW THICK IS IT ?
> *


3/8.you cant tell cause of the angle.i will take better pics in the morning.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 27 2008, 10:17 PM~10047242
> *3/8.you cant tell cause of the angle.i will take better pics in the morning.
> *


 :0 
LOOKS HELL OF THIN IN THAT PIC .


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 27 2008, 11:18 PM~10047259
> *:0
> LOOKS HELL OF THIN IN THAT PIC .
> *


i know.i felt the same way when i saw it.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 27 2008, 09:37 PM~10046804
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: PAPER CHASER, elcoshiloco, Lac-of-Respect, vengence, 509Rider
> 
> ...


I might post some this weekend. Its almost done!!! Passions Daniel Son! Passions!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 27 2008, 10:09 PM~10047177
> *Ok here it is.this is the proto-type of the caddy steering wheel we will be offering for all you caddy owners.we still need to test it.but heres a sneek peek. :biggrin: let the drooling begin. :0
> 
> 
> ...


Thats would be great for a Full Custom show car that only get driven on & off the trailor but for someone that drives there car a lot it would be hell. Also that opening on the top is where I put my hand when Im driving so I would have to change the way Ive been holding the steering wheel for years. Im not sure how everone elese feels but I like my Steering wheels to be a complete circle not NightRider style.......Just my .02


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Feb 28 2008, 10:08 AM~10049232
> *Thats would be great for a Full Custom show car that only get driven on & off the trailor but for someone that drives there car a lot it would be hell. Also that opening on the top is where I put my hand when Im driving so I would have to change the way Ive been holding the steering wheel for years. Im not sure how everone elese feels but I like my Steering wheels to be a complete circle not NightRider style.......Just my .02
> *


100%


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Feb 28 2008, 09:08 AM~10049232
> *Thats would be great for a Full Custom show car that only get driven on & off the trailor but for someone that drives there car a lot it would be hell. Also that opening on the top is where I put my hand when Im driving so I would have to change the way Ive been holding the steering wheel for years. Im not sure how everone elese feels but I like my Steering wheels to be a complete circle not NightRider style.......Just my .02
> *


thank you for your feedback.  
we can make it with it closed at the top.thats not a problem.we just wanted to offer something diffrent.


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by magilla_gorilla_@Feb 27 2008, 08:09 PM~10045948
> *Thanks homie, i'm just tryin to compete wit these Cali big doggs out here   . Hopefully it'll be bacc home real soon to the ol' stomping ground, huh.
> *


cant wait to see it homie!! your shit looks top nothch :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 28 2008, 02:21 AM~10048488
> *I might post some this weekend. Its almost done!!! Passions Daniel Son! Passions!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Feb 28 2008, 10:08 AM~10049232
> *Thats would be great for a Full Custom show car that only get driven on & off the trailor but for someone that drives there car a lot it would be hell. Also that opening on the top is where I put my hand when Im driving so I would have to change the way Ive been holding the steering wheel for years. Im not sure how everone elese feels but I like my Steering wheels to be a complete circle not NightRider style.......Just my .02
> *




I Was Gonna Post The Same Thoughts Last Night... The Previous Design (What Mayhem Has In His Ride) I Believe Has A Rounded Off Grip, Definitly Something To Consider. I Know If I Was Gonna Purchase, It'de Have To Be Comfortable To Use For Everyday Use...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 28 2008, 01:28 PM~10050729
> *I Was Gonna Post The Same Thoughts Last Night...  The Previous Design (What Mayhem Has In His Ride) I Believe Has A Rounded Off Grip, Definitly Something To Consider. I Know If I Was Gonna Purchase, It'de Have To Be Comfortable To Use For Everyday Use...
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 28 2008, 02:41 PM~10050814
> *
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 28 2008, 12:28 PM~10050729
> *I Was Gonna Post The Same Thoughts Last Night...  The Previous Design (What Mayhem Has In His Ride) I Believe Has A Rounded Off Grip, Definitly Something To Consider. I Know If I Was Gonna Purchase, It'de Have To Be Comfortable To Use For Everyday Use...
> 
> 
> *


true the grip wouln't be cadillac if it aint comfort.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 28 2008, 12:15 AM~10047228
> *NOT HATING BUT ,
> THAT THING LOOKS FLIMSY & UNSAFE , HOW THICK IS IT ?
> *


WAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 28 2008, 01:43 PM~10051289
> *WAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *



do you like the steering wheel


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 28 2008, 01:43 PM~10051289
> *WAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


:angry: :twak: YOU KNOW DAMN WELL YOU WOULDN'T PUT THAT IN YOUR CAR !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 28 2008, 01:59 PM~10051395
> *:angry:  :twak: YOU KNOW DAMN WELL YOU WOULDN'T PUT THAT IN YOUR CAR !!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


we gotta see what the final product looks like.....


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 28 2008, 03:59 PM~10051395
> *:angry:  :twak: YOU KNOW DAMN WELL YOU WOULDN'T PUT THAT IN YOUR CAR !!!!!! :biggrin:
> *




Your Right!!! He'd Put It In His ASS!!! 


Bwahahahaha... :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER+Feb 28 2008, 03:59 PM~10051395-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAHAHA I WOULD STUFF 100 OF THOSE IN YOUR LOOSE ASSHOLE!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Feb 27 2008, 09:25 PM~10046681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 That black fleet is nice!!! I like them rims! Who owns that?


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by badwayz30_@Feb 28 2008, 06:59 PM~10053479
> *That black fleet is nice!!! I like them rims! Who owns that?
> *


ITS A MAJESTICS L.A. CHAPTERS CAR .


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

any more pics


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

I stop be the interior shop today!








While he was working on the interior I put the chrome along the bottom of the top. What do you think of the chrome along the top of the top? Yes or No?


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 28 2008, 08:22 PM~10054255
> *I stop be the interior shop today!
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD LEAVE IT ON :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthless2oo6 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 28 2008, 08:22 PM~10054255
> *I stop be the interior shop today!
> 
> 
> ...


looks good...something different.. the paint job is off the hook too homie! good work :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 28 2008, 07:26 PM~10054311
> *LOOKS GOOD LEAVE IT ON  :thumbsup:
> *


second :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Feb 28 2008, 09:50 PM~10054544
> *second :thumbsup:
> *


x3


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow!!! 3 - 0 I thought it would be some mixed emotions on it. Just trying some different things!


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 28 2008, 10:05 PM~10054664
> *Wow!!! 3 - 0 I thought it would be some mixed emotions on it. Just trying some different things!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Funny as hell!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTqedTQNT4c&feature=related
Homie didnt even want to fight is the funny thing!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

SKEET SKEET SKEET! :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 28 2008, 04:05 PM~10051428
> *
> WHAHAHA I WOULD STUFF 100 OF THOSE IN YOUR LOOSE ASSHOLE!!
> *





BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 28 2008, 08:22 PM~10054255
> *I stop be the interior shop today!
> 
> 
> ...


damn that cars gonna be bad man :thumbsup: that your truck in the back?looks nice post pics


----------



## sicksided (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 28 2008, 08:22 PM~10054255
> *I stop be the interior shop today!
> 
> 
> ...


not hatin, but you want honesty... I think it would look alot better without... nice ass lac though, good build.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 28 2008, 09:05 PM~10054664
> *Wow!!! 3 - 0 I thought it would be some mixed emotions on it. Just trying some different things!
> *


LOOKS REAL GOOD , IS IT STAINLESS OR JUST CHROMED ?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sicksided_@Feb 28 2008, 09:25 PM~10054841
> *not hatin, but you want honesty... I think it would look alot better without... nice ass lac though, good build.
> *


Yeah Im kind of mixed on it too? Maybe it just has got to grow on me. I had some left over and slapped it on there. :thumbsup: :thumbsdown: :dunno:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Here is the dash in ostrich and swede. Still trying to do something different. Its hard to find different things to do!!!


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

i think the chrome pillar trim would go real nice with that top too.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Feb 28 2008, 09:37 PM~10054951
> *i think the chrome pillar trim would go real nice with that top too.
> *


Already have it. Just waiting to put the chrome trim on first. Just to make sure its on straight. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 28 2008, 09:25 PM~10054840
> *damn that cars gonna be bad man :thumbsup: that your truck in the back?looks nice post pics
> *


Yeah thats my truck! The interior guy just put elephant skin in it for me "inserts in the seats and the headliner"


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 28 2008, 09:34 PM~10054925
> *Here is the dash in ostrich and swede. Still trying to do something different. Its hard to find different things to do!!!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BRO , CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE SEATS :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 28 2008, 09:54 PM~10055074
> *NICE BRO , CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE SEATS  :biggrin:
> *


You mean you dont see my seat right there!?
:roflmao:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 28 2008, 09:56 PM~10055099
> *You mean you dont see my seat right there!?
> :roflmao:
> *


DAMN MY BAD , WHAT IS IT BUFFOLLO ? SHIT IS OFF THE HOOK ....
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 28 2008, 09:59 PM~10055118
> *DAMN MY BAD , WHAT IS IT BUFFOLLO ? SHIT IS OFF THE HOOK ....
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I like to call it "La cuushoon de lazyboy" Its that new shit. Not even in the US yet! I had it imported just for my car! :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 28 2008, 11:12 PM~10055230
> *I like to call it "La cuushoon de lazyboy" Its that new shit. Not even in the US yet! I had it imported just for my car!  :biggrin:  :rofl:
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 28 2008, 10:12 PM~10055230
> *I like to call it "La cuushoon de lazyboy" Its that new shit. Not even in the US yet! I had it imported just for my car!  :biggrin:  :rofl:
> *


OH SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 29 2008, 05:00 AM~10054616
> *x3
> *


x1000


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 28 2008, 11:44 PM~10055002
> *Yeah thats my truck! The interior guy just put elephant skin in it for me "inserts in the seats and the headliner"
> *


 :0


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 28 2008, 09:25 PM~10054840
> *damn that cars gonna be bad man :thumbsup: that your truck in the back?looks nice post pics
> *


Yeah remember the truck now!!!??? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 29 2008, 12:30 AM~10055373
> *Yeah remember the truck now!!!???  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...






SHOWOFF!!! Lolz... :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 28 2008, 10:30 PM~10055373
> *Yeah remember the truck now!!!???  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


YOU BETTER GO MAKE SURE IT'S STILL IN THE GARAGE !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 28 2008, 11:30 PM~10055373
> *Yeah remember the truck now!!!???  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Baller :cheesy:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 28 2008, 10:37 PM~10055425
> *YOU BETTER GO MAKE SURE IT'S STILL IN THE GARAGE !!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :guns: :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 28 2008, 10:52 PM~10055532
> *:guns:  :buttkick:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

I got the B-B Gun locked and loaded. :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 28 2008, 10:58 PM~10055586
> *I got the B-B Gun locked and loaded.  :biggrin:
> *


I'LL B SURE TO WEAR MY BODY AMOR :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 28 2008, 10:30 PM~10055373
> *Yeah remember the truck now!!!???  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

My door panels. I ran the same design across the pillers.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

fuck man your puttin it down :worship: :worship: you hoping to have it out this year?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 29 2008, 12:15 AM~10056100
> *fuck man your puttin it down  :worship:  :worship: you hoping to have it out this year?
> *


In 30 Days and 30 nights............Tampa Fl :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

i think thats gonna be one of the baddest fleets :thumbsup: cant wait to see it all done


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 29 2008, 12:14 AM~10056092
> *My door panels. I ran the same design across the pillers.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 29 2008, 01:17 AM~10056389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Just when everybody gave up on this small town in VA.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 29 2008, 02:19 AM~10056123
> *In 30 Days and 30 nights............Tampa Fl  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Your coming to the Tampa Lowrider show for its first appearance?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect+Feb 28 2008, 11:05 PM~10054664-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's some wild paint job. Now THAT's different on a Fleetwood. I like! :thumbsup:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

looks like your upholstery guy can never be late for work if thats his house in the background. lol


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Feb 29 2008, 09:47 AM~10057152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice paint.


Wheels and 1/2 bootie kit...? :ugh: Oh yeah...and the missing skirts too.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Damn, those are some beautiful paint jobs. Who did them?


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 29 2008, 10:07 AM~10057228
> *Damn, those are some beautiful paint jobs.  Who did them?
> *


The CandyMan


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Feb 29 2008, 10:12 AM~10057244
> *The CandyMan
> *


His work is sick. :thumbsup: Where is he out of? Cali, no doubt... :tears:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 29 2008, 09:52 AM~10057405
> *His work is sick. :thumbsup:  Where is he out of?  Cali, no doubt... :tears:
> *


 nope texas


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 29 2008, 02:17 AM~10056389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Feb 29 2008, 10:59 AM~10057434
> *nope texas
> *


Oh, well that's a *little* closer to me anyway. :biggrin: Plus I have club members in TX, so I have an excuse to go.


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 29 2008, 10:09 AM~10057488
> *Oh, well that's a little closer to me anyway.  :biggrin:  Plus I have club members in TX, so I have an excuse to go.
> *


 :biggrin: there u go


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

You can't get paint like that in New Jersey. Just makeup.  :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

bad ass caddies


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 29 2008, 10:23 AM~10057554
> *You can't get paint like that in New Jersey.  Just makeup.  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: actually if u want a candy man job like that ..hes got a spot in buffalo. he can work out of...jus gotta arrange it


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Jun 25 2007, 09:46 PM~8176019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


these two were painted in buffalo


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 29 2008, 07:59 AM~10057187
> *Nice paint.
> Wheels and 1/2 bootie kit...? :ugh:  Oh yeah...and the missing skirts too.
> *


Cadis clean them combat wheels got to go


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

new tails i made
and side markers


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 29 2008, 01:41 PM~10058063
> *new tails i made
> and side markers
> 
> ...


VERY NICE!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Feb 29 2008, 06:39 AM~10056947
> *Your coming to the Tampa Lowrider show for its first appearance?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 29 2008, 12:41 PM~10058063
> *new tails i made
> and side markers
> 
> ...


those are nice, 
whatd u use to do them? paint or some kind of tint?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Feb 29 2008, 01:04 PM~10058193
> *those are nice,
> whatd u use to do them? paint or some kind of tint?
> *


 material :


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood+Feb 29 2008, 11:43 AM~10057650-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to know! Then again, I think Buffalo is almost as far away as Texas! :tongue: :roflmao: 

Nah, j/p, but it's definitely a good haul. NY is a big state, at least in northeast terms. But that's cool that he comes up this way. Now you got me thinking.....


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 29 2008, 12:14 PM~10058275
> *Good to know!  Then again, I think Buffalo is almost as far away as Texas! :tongue: :roflmao:
> 
> Nah, j/p, but it's definitely a good haul.  NY is a big state, at least in northeast terms.  But that's cool that he comes up this way.  Now you got me thinking.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 29 2008, 01:01 PM~10058168
> *:yes:
> *




Ill Make Sure To Stop By And Say Hello... See You There On Saturday Homie! :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 29 2008, 12:41 PM~10058063
> *new tails i made
> and side markers
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 29 2008, 01:43 PM~10058498
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 28 2008, 09:34 PM~10054925
> *Here is the dash in ostrich and swede. Still trying to do something different. Its hard to find different things to do!!!
> 
> 
> ...



How tough was it to put in that Escalade steering wheel??


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by magilla_gorilla_@Feb 29 2008, 01:26 PM~10059236
> *How tough was it to put in that Escalade steering wheel??
> *


its easier to go with a chain wheel


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Feb 29 2008, 09:31 AM~10057310
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Why put a tv in the 5th wheel? :twak:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by magilla_gorilla_@Feb 29 2008, 01:26 PM~10059236
> *How tough was it to put in that Escalade steering wheel??
> *


IT'S NOT HARD AT ALL , BUT IF YOU WANT THE AIR BAG 
TO WORK YOU NEED THE SRS WIRE LOOM THAT RUNS IN 
THE ESCALADE COLUMN . I DID MINE LIKE 7 YEARS AGO 
& I HAVE NEVER HAD A PROBLEM . :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect+Feb 28 2008, 09:22 PM~10054255-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pink airfilters :0 :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect+Feb 29 2008, 01:14 AM~10056092-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just helped me figure out that I am missing one rocker clip :banghead:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 29 2008, 11:41 AM~10058063
> *new tails i made
> and side markers
> 
> ...


Can you pull it into the sun, hit the brake and take a picture (at the same time :biggrin: ) so we can see what they look like during the day. I like those but wonder if it will give Cali cops just another reason to pull your ass over.




So, BigNene1...is it a hopper? :scrutinize:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> we wont be at the show but they'll be 3 this year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> > we wont be at the show but they'll be 3 this year
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

my compa gettting it together new batteries ready to flake.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 29 2008, 05:07 PM~10060173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 29 2008, 01:50 PM~10059401
> *IT'S NOT HARD AT ALL , BUT IF YOU WANT THE AIR BAG
> TO WORK YOU NEED THE SRS WIRE LOOM THAT RUNS IN
> THE ESCALADE COLUMN . I DID MINE LIKE 7 YEARS AGO
> ...



Isn't the Escalade wheel a lil bigger than the Fleetwood steering wheel thou'???

Does it look/feel normal when driving or when the seats go in? (I'm not critzing, just curious :dunno: )


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by magilla_gorilla_@Feb 29 2008, 07:51 PM~10061557
> *Isn't the Escalade wheel a lil bigger than the Fleetwood steering wheel thou'???
> 
> Does it look/feel normal when driving or when the seats go in? (I'm not critzing, just curious  :dunno: )
> *


NAW FEELS GOOD & NORMAL . THE ACTUAL SIZE IS THE SAME 
AS THE O.G. STOCK WHEEL .

THE ONLY DIFFERENCE IS IT SITS A LITTLE MORE TOWARD YOU ,
LESS THEN HALF AN INCH THAT'S IT .

& IT IS COMFORTABLE TO DRIVE :biggrin: 

HERES A PIC OF MINE TILTED ALL THE WAY UP .


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 29 2008, 08:37 PM~10061857
> *NAW FEELS GOOD & NORMAL . THE ACTUAL SIZE IS THE SAME
> AS THE O.G. STOCK WHEEL .
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 29 2008, 10:41 AM~10058063
> *new tails i made
> and side markers
> 
> ...


im lovin that

wat type of material and is it water resistant?


----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 29 2008, 08:37 PM~10061857
> *NAW FEELS GOOD & NORMAL . THE ACTUAL SIZE IS THE SAME
> AS THE O.G. STOCK WHEEL .
> 
> ...



thanks for the info


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 29 2008, 07:37 PM~10061857
> *NAW FEELS GOOD & NORMAL . THE ACTUAL SIZE IS THE SAME
> AS THE O.G. STOCK WHEEL .
> 
> ...


did you hook up the airbag?


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Feb 29 2008, 09:44 PM~10062311
> *did you hook up the airbag?
> *


YES !!!!!


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

to the top


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 29 2008, 04:07 PM~10060173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!! Who chrome plated the rear quarter?


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 29 2008, 03:22 PM~10059576
> *Can you pull it into the sun, hit the brake and take a picture (at the same time  :biggrin: ) so we can see what they look like during the day. I like those but wonder if it will give Cali cops just another reason to pull your ass over.
> So, BigNene1...is it a hopper? :scrutinize:
> *


Actualy I'm going to slow down on this caddy.I'm trying to put something together so I can enjoy driving,but don't get me wrong it aint going to be no punk.I'm going to put one piston pump to the back and one piston pump to the front,8 bateries.I just finish my tail light and reverse light with LEDs,looks tight.ill post pics soon.trying to keep it top secret.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up nene, this is bigg ben from phoenix..... are you guys bringing some hoppers down????


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 1 2008, 12:12 AM~10063197
> *DAMN!!! Who chrome plated the rear quarter?
> *


this car was painted in the midwest and u know how they do it over there :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 1 2008, 01:58 AM~10063602
> *Actualy I'm going to slow down on this caddy.I'm trying to put something together  so I can enjoy driving,but don't get me wrong it aint going to be no punk.I'm going to put one piston pump to the back and one piston pump to the front,8 bateries.I just finish my tail light and reverse light with LEDs,looks tight.ill post pics soon.trying to keep it top secret.
> *


 :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 1 2008, 01:58 AM~10063602
> *Actualy I'm going to slow down on this caddy.I'm trying to put something together  so I can enjoy driving,but don't get me wrong it aint going to be no punk.I'm going to put one piston pump to the back and one piston pump to the front,8 bateries.I just finish my tail light and reverse light with LEDs,looks tight.ill post pics soon.trying to keep it top secret.
> *


PICS :0


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 29 2008, 02:11 PM~10059507
> *Different... kind of makes it look like, not my choice but neither is the enjoyment of owning that that ride :thumbsup: :worship: Nice truck by the way.
> 
> 
> ...


that white one :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

WAZZA ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND THE FRONT GREY TRIM THAT GOES AROUND THE BUMPER ??? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

http://search.stores.ebay.com/Car-Parts-Wh...0bumperQQsofpZ0 ;


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Mar 1 2008, 12:59 PM~10064677
> *http://search.stores.ebay.com/Car-Parts-Wh...0bumperQQsofpZ0 ;
> *


 :cheesy: THANKZ HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Feb 29 2008, 08:07 PM~10062042
> *im lovin that
> 
> wat type of material and is it water resistant?
> *


looks like the colorbar lense material, 
I like the look, good work


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Mar 1 2008, 07:02 PM~10064705
> *:cheesy: THANKZ HOMIE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


You're welcome


----------



## Ruthless2oo6 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 29 2008, 08:37 PM~10061857
> *NAW FEELS GOOD & NORMAL . THE ACTUAL SIZE IS THE SAME
> AS THE O.G. STOCK WHEEL .
> 
> ...



how much do those wheels go for?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ruthless2oo6_@Mar 1 2008, 07:50 PM~10066751
> *how much do those wheels go for?
> *


I got mine free. Actually I got 2 of them for free. One was out of an eldorado though.


----------



## Ruthless2oo6 (Apr 25, 2006)

how much for an escalade steering wheel w/woodgrain


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ruthless2oo6_@Mar 1 2008, 08:41 PM~10067029
> *how much for an escalade steering wheel w/woodgrain
> *


If you buy a new one probobly around 300-400 without airbag. If you find a used one thats in good shape which is hard cause the tan gets fucked up if you dont care for it, you could get it pretty cheap from a wrecking yard. Just check on ebay they are on there once and a while.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Waddup Homies... :wave:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

I like this steering wheel of INDIVIDUALS1996LA too


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Mar 2 2008, 02:48 AM~10068976
> *I like this steering wheel of INDIVIDUALS1996LA too
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 2 2008, 02:46 AM~10068968
> *:wave:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Mar 2 2008, 12:48 AM~10068976
> *I like this steering wheel of INDIVIDUALS1996LA too
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Mar 2 2008, 12:48 AM~10068976
> *I like this steering wheel of INDIVIDUALS1996LA too
> 
> 
> ...


i think its a cts wheel


----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Mar 2 2008, 12:50 PM~10070398
> *i think its a cts wheel
> *


Its a DTS wheel.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

just sum random pics...


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

check out this grille


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

I Seen Someone Post Up Something About Those Grilles... He Said Something About Having One Like That On His "SouthWest Edition" Fleet... :dunno:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i dont like it :|


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

No Comment... :dunno:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 2 2008, 10:47 PM~10074233
> *I Seen Someone Post Up Something About Those Grilles... He Said Something About Having One Like That On His "SouthWest Edition" Fleet... :dunno:
> *


I had a post about what to look for in a big body. The Southwest edition seems to be this grille, a gold trim package, and a bunch of halfassed pinstriping. I wasn't impressed, just the grille made it really stand out. I don't care for castle grilles personally, but this one's pretty clean and different


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 3 2008, 01:34 AM~10074543
> *I had a post about what to look for in a big body.  The Southwest edition seems to be this grille, a gold trim package, and a bunch of halfassed pinstriping.  I wasn't impressed, just the grille made it really stand out. I don't care for castle grilles personally, but this one's pretty clean and different
> *




Never Heard Of A South Western Edition, Sounds Like A Burger At Hardees....



Looks Like A Billet Grille On Roids... Mayhem Prolly Built That Shiet... :roflmao:



Not Hating Here, Youre Right, It Is Different...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

got these from the phoenix topic.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

from two tonz pics...


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 1 2008, 02:58 AM~10063602
> *Actualy I'm going to slow down on this caddy.I'm trying to put something together  so I can enjoy driving,but don't get me wrong it aint going to be no punk.I'm going to put one piston pump to the back and one piston pump to the front,8 bateries.I just finish my tail light and reverse light with LEDs,looks tight.ill post pics soon.trying to keep it top secret.
> *


Thats cool, your always beating the hell out of your rides :0 Im sure thats fun but like you said... you want something to enjoy anytime :thumbsup:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

for an alternative to clear and stock:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=395675


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Mar 3 2008, 05:14 PM~10079058
> *for an alternative to clear and stock:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=395675
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Mar 3 2008, 05:14 PM~10079058
> *for an alternative to clear and stock:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=395675
> *



r u gonna make a demo of each one???? whats the price???


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 3 2008, 07:33 PM~10079645
> *r u gonna make a demo of each one???? whats the price???
> *


no i will not be, i dont have that many tail lights. 
on the list to make are 
red
blue
pink
white

i will have pics of those when done. <---- it'll be a week or 2


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Mar 3 2008, 06:45 PM~10079737
> *no i will not be, i dont have that many tail lights.
> on the list to make are
> red
> ...



could you do sum the color of my car??? how much?? pm if u want..thanx


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Mar 3 2008, 05:45 PM~10079737
> *no i will not be, i dont have that many tail lights.
> on the list to make are
> red
> ...



any pics of what the blue would look like


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by area651rider_@Mar 3 2008, 08:16 PM~10079963
> *any pics of what the blue would look like
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Mar 3 2008, 10:24 PM~10081083-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

:0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 3 2008, 11:28 PM~10081149
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks good from the pics dave.. cant wait to see it in person... then i can pick it apart...LOL


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

does anybody got pics of 13x5.5s on their ride?


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

Phoenix, Az LRM Show 08


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Mar 4 2008, 06:45 PM~10088737
> *does anybody got pics of 13x5.5s on their ride?
> *


First, why would you want to run 13x5.5's? Unless you dont care to purchase Dayton or Zenith's. Those can be 13x7's. I had a set from another car, tried them on and fit without spacers...so... they had a use other than taking up space in the garage. Here are a couple of pics.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 4 2008, 09:01 PM~10089337
> *First, why would you want to run 13x5.5's? Unless you dont care to purchase Dayton or Zenith's. Those can be 13x7's. I had a set from another car, tried them on and fit without spacers...so... they had a use other than taking up space in the garage. Here are a couple of pics.
> 
> 
> *


i feel like running 13x5.5s because i like shitty china rims that only last a year and have lose spokes, i just want my chinas to be extra skinny  
could u notice the smaller lip? or did it not bother you?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Mar 4 2008, 06:45 PM~10088737
> *does anybody got pics of 13x5.5s on their ride?
> *











13X5.5 :cheesy:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 3 2008, 08:28 PM~10081149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Did you bust out in Phoenix?


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

^ you hatin ? :0


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Mar 4 2008, 11:56 PM~10092110
> *^ you hatin ?  :0
> *


Oh hell here we go! Naw Dawg you can kill that!!! :nono: It was a joke... Homie knows his car is the shit! I have gave him much props. Just a joke, Just a joke!!! Damn!!! :guns: :burn:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 5 2008, 02:48 AM~10092611
> *Oh hell here we go! Naw Dawg you can kill that!!!  :nono: It was a joke... Homie knows his car is the shit! I have gave him much props. Just a joke, Just a joke!!! Damn!!! :guns:  :burn:
> *


 :biggrin: naw dave dint bust out yet..still got some tricks up his sleeves


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Mar 5 2008, 12:16 AM~10091236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


all i c is red X homie


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Parting out '93 Fletwood!!!! Hit me up w/ your needs.


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 5 2008, 01:31 AM~10091400
> *Did you bust out in Phoenix?
> 
> 
> ...



Different car....


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 5 2008, 02:48 AM~10092611
> *Oh hell here we go! Naw Dawg you can kill that!!!  :nono: It was a joke... Homie knows his car is the shit! I have gave him much props. Just a joke, Just a joke!!! Damn!!! :guns:  :burn:
> *



aaahhhhhhh lay it low politics !!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

misunderstanding homie, keep on !! :biggrin: put the guns down hno:


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## PBOY (Mar 5, 2008)

:thumbsup: big bodies


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 5 2008, 12:31 AM~10091400
> *Did you bust out in Phoenix?
> 
> 
> ...


Naw I'm not done yet and Phoenix is a little too far for me... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 5 2008, 03:48 AM~10092611
> *Oh hell here we go! Naw Dawg you can kill that!!!  :nono: It was a joke... Homie knows his car is the shit! I have gave him much props. Just a joke, Just a joke!!! Damn!!! :guns:  :burn:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Mar 4 2008, 08:48 PM~10089750
> *i feel like running 13x5.5s because i like shitty china rims that only last a year and have lose spokes, i just want my chinas to be extra skinny
> could u notice the smaller lip? or did it not bother you?
> *


Good thing...or else i would have thought you just couldnt afford better rims  Sorry to hear about those chinas, seem to have left a bad taste in your mouth. These are the same, have the OG name but chinas all the same. These actually have been around and rolled on since about 00-01... no problems at all. Smaller dish (not lip) but it dosent bother me. Some people have an issue with it but, its not their ride so fuck em. :biggrin: Proved all I had to prove to others in my younger days.. now I do everything for me


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 5 2008, 08:21 PM~10098055
> *Good thing...or else i would have thought you just couldnt afford better rims   Sorry to hear about those chinas, seem to have left a bad taste in your mouth. These are the same, have the OG name but chinas all the same. These actually have been around and rolled on since about 00-01... no problems at all. Smaller dish (not lip) but it dosent bother me. Some people have an issue with it but, its not their ride so fuck em.  :biggrin: Proved all I had to prove to others in my younger days.. now I do everything for me
> *


cool, thanks for the help bro


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81_FLEETBROUM_@Mar 5 2008, 04:07 PM~10097015
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Mar 3 2008, 04:14 PM~10079058
> *for an alternative to clear and stock:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=395675
> *



Anyone else intrested in these........ :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81_FLEETBROUM_@Mar 5 2008, 04:07 PM~10097015
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 5 2008, 06:16 PM~10098012
> *Naw I'm not done yet and Phoenix is a little too far for me... :biggrin:
> *


Damn Dawg I got my head cut off!!! I make one joke and BOMB!!! :dunno:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 6 2008, 01:46 AM~10101978
> *Damn Dawg I got my head cut off!!! I make one joke and BOMB!!! :dunno:
> *


Fuckem if they cant take a joke.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 6 2008, 12:53 AM~10101996
> *Fuckem if they cant take a joke.
> *


Maybe they just hating on US!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 6 2008, 01:55 AM~10102001
> *Maybe they just hating on US!!!!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Most likely


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 6 2008, 12:57 AM~10102007
> *Most likely
> *


Oh Well That how ower cars got how they are! :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 6 2008, 02:07 AM~10102040
> *Oh Well That how ower cars got how they are!  :biggrin:  :dunno:
> *


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

can someone school me on this rim shit because im not gettin it. 
why would i have to grind the brake caliper on my 13x7 chinas but not have to grind them on my 13x5.5s? isnt it the diameter of the rim being smaller then the caliper the reason i have to grind in the first place?


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Mar 6 2008, 08:20 AM~10102686
> *can someone school me on this rim shit because im not gettin it.
> why would i have to grind the brake caliper on my 13x7 chinas but not have to grind them on my 13x5.5s? isnt it the diameter of the rim being smaller then the caliper the reason i have to grind in the first place?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Mar 6 2008, 09:20 AM~10102686
> *can someone school me on this rim shit because im not gettin it.
> why would i have to grind the brake caliper on my 13x7 chinas but not have to grind them on my 13x5.5s? isnt it the diameter of the rim being smaller then the caliper the reason i have to grind in the first place?
> *


why would you put 5.5's in the front of your car?


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Mar 6 2008, 09:02 AM~10103753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


^^^^^^ :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: I FEEL SORRY FOR THAT RIDE


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Mar 6 2008, 11:07 AM~10103795
> *why would you put 5.5's in the front of your car?
> *


i did nothing wrong


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Mar 6 2008, 10:02 AM~10103753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ghost ride the wip , look at the way the driver is dressed :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Mar 6 2008, 08:20 AM~10102686
> *can someone school me on this rim shit because im not gettin it.
> why would i have to grind the brake caliper on my 13x7 chinas but not have to grind them on my 13x5.5s? isnt it the diameter of the rim being smaller then the caliper the reason i have to grind in the first place?
> *


This is what info on the issue that I have picked up...
The offset for Zeniths and Daytons are different than chinas. A 5.5 has a less deep dish behind the spokes.. this means that less of the dish = less rubbing against the brake caliper. Zeniths and Daytons in the 7" depth are already setup this way. Thats the simplest way to explain and understand it. 
In my case using 13 X 5.5's have allowed me to avoid grinding the caliper at all. Plus they were used on the 54 Belair due to 13X7's breaking front studs often, when removed and stored they looked like they would fit so I tried them. :biggrin: I got no problem with them and only my compadre gives me shit for the 5.5 offset. 

*I am NOT a rim builder... if you have different info on the subject please share. I am putting up what I have learned over the last 14-15 years based on my experiences.  



> _Originally posted by lac life_@Mar 6 2008, 11:07 AM~10103795
> *why would you put 5.5's in the front of your car?
> *


See above.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 6 2008, 02:46 AM~10101978
> *Damn Dawg I got my head cut off!!! I make one joke and BOMB!!! :dunno:
> *


bah it's all good man...Internet is like that...Hard to figure out what people mean sometimes cause all we do is type...That's why I never take shit too seriously on the net...  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 6 2008, 02:55 AM~10102001
> *Maybe they just hating on US!!!!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Hey I was told you bought that 2 door vert from sheen...Now I'm really hating on you... :angry:  :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 6 2008, 01:35 PM~10105017
> *Hey I was told you bought that 2 door vert from sheen...Now I'm really hating on you... :angry:    :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Mar 6 2008, 04:07 PM~10105807
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


certified caddy addict

1983 Fleetwood Brougham. 90'D OUT( My Bitch Snow White)
only thing missing is the belts..90s seatbelt conversion happing soon!

Worldwide Cochino Member


HAPPENING U DUMMY!!!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

The big body collection... :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

DAMN U GOT 3 OF EM?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 6 2008, 04:25 PM~10105955
> *DAMN U GOT 3 OF EM?
> *


Yeah bro, 2 '94s and a '93. I'm parting the '93 out right now.  White '94 is the daily, and the blue '94 is juiced, summer daily. :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 6 2008, 04:28 PM~10105975
> *Yeah bro, 2 '94s and a '93.  I'm parting the '93 out right now.   White '94 is the daily, and the blue '94 is juiced, summer daily.  :biggrin:
> *


  VERY NICE BRO


----------



## eseoso69 (Dec 1, 2007)

does any one know about how much does money does it take to turn a 94 caddie 4 door into a 2 door


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eseoso69_@Mar 6 2008, 04:33 PM~10106020
> *does any one know about how much does money does it take to turn a 94 caddie 4 door into a 2 door
> *


ABOUT $20 000 AND UP!!!


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 6 2008, 03:16 PM~10105881
> *certified caddy addict
> 
> 1983 Fleetwood Brougham. 90'D OUT( My Bitch Snow White)
> ...











:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

wahaha wtffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## eseoso69 (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 6 2008, 02:34 PM~10106025
> *ABOUT  $20 000 AND UP!!!
> *


orale fuck thats alot of feria


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Mar 6 2008, 02:46 PM~10106095
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Where do you get those from?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 6 2008, 02:26 PM~10104946
> *This is what info on the issue that I have picked up...
> The offset for Zeniths and Daytons are different than chinas. A 5.5 has a less deep dish behind the spokes.. this means that less of the dish = less rubbing against the brake caliper. Zeniths and Daytons in the 7" depth are already setup this way. Thats the simplest way to explain and understand it.
> In my case using 13 X 5.5's have allowed me to avoid grinding the caliper at all. Plus they were used on the 54 Belair due to 13X7's breaking front studs often, when removed and stored they looked like they would fit so I tried them.  :biggrin: I got no problem with them and only my compadre gives me shit for the 5.5 offset.
> ...


thats what i could figure out, if there was less dish behind the spokes. i didnt know if it just affected the front of the rim or not. 
i just want


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eseoso69_@Mar 6 2008, 05:54 PM~10106559
> *orale fuck thats alot of feria
> *


oh hell yeah


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 6 2008, 05:01 PM~10106619
> *oh hell yeah
> *


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 6 2008, 05:07 PM~10106668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 fuckin showoff.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 6 2008, 06:08 PM~10106670
> *:0 fuckin showoff.
> *


  O'RLY


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 6 2008, 05:11 PM~10106694
> * O'RLY
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Mar 6 2008, 10:02 AM~10103753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man how's the drive supposed to ghost ride that high off da ground? :uh:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 6 2008, 02:34 PM~10106025
> *ABOUT  $20 000 AND UP!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 6 2008, 06:52 PM~10107105
> *:biggrin:
> *


AND FOKKER I KNOW YOUR ON THE HUNT FOR ONE OF THOSE BAD BOYS


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER+Mar 6 2008, 03:52 PM~10107105-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 6 2008, 05:06 PM~10107232
> *AND FOKKER I KNOW YOUR ON THE HUNT FOR ONE OF THOSE BAD BOYS
> *


NOPE , READ MY SIG . I'M RETIRED FROM BUILDING :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 6 2008, 07:13 PM~10107283
> *NOPE , READ MY SIG . I'M RETIRED FROM BUILDING :biggrin:
> *


I NEVER SAID U WERE BUILDING IT DID I FOKKER


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 6 2008, 05:16 PM~10107299
> *I NEVER SAID U WERE BUILDING IT DID I FOKKER
> *


 :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 6 2008, 06:16 PM~10107299
> *I NEVER SAID U WERE BUILDING IT DID I FOKKER
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 6 2008, 07:18 PM~10107322
> *:0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WAHAHA A MONEY MAKIN MACHINE LIKE U CAN AFFORD TO SIT BACK AND LET SOME FOKKER BUILD IT FOR U YA RICH ASS BASTARD AND WHILE YOUR AT IT GET ONE FOR ME FOKKER


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 6 2008, 05:37 PM~10107425
> *WAHAHA A MONEY MAKIN MACHINE LIKE U CAN AFFORD TO SIT BACK AND LET SOME FOKKER BUILD IT FOR U YA RICH ASS BASTARD AND WHILE YOUR AT IT GET ONE FOR ME FOKKER
> *


 :0


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 6 2008, 04:07 PM~10106668
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice........ :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 6 2008, 07:49 PM~10108532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this looks nice  kinda looks like lac-of respects car


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 6 2008, 07:49 PM~10108532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking Good Homie!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 6 2008, 12:35 PM~10105017
> *Hey I was told you bought that 2 door vert from sheen...Now I'm really hating on you... :angry:    :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :no: :yessad: :dunno: Just another fleetwood  
























:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 7 2008, 01:35 AM~10110520
> *:0  :no:  :yessad:  :dunno: Just another fleetwood
> :biggrin:
> *


yeah right... :biggrin: 

Congradulations on the buy though...It is a bad ass fleetwood and one of a kind...


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 6 2008, 11:36 PM~10110521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey since you got those limited edition plastic rockers now. How about you let me get those engraved ones? :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 7 2008, 01:38 AM~10110536
> *Hey since you got those limited edition plastic rockers now. How about you let me get those engraved ones?  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha you could get the same panels made and then some...You got a show hopper fleetwood and a 2 door rag top Topo built fleetwood, you could get panels like mine done in 24 karat solid gold if you wanted... :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthless2oo6 (Apr 25, 2006)

i think u should post some updated pix of the blue 2-door rag.... :yessad:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 6 2008, 11:37 PM~10110532
> *yeah right... :biggrin:
> 
> Congradulations on the buy though...It is a bad ass fleetwood and one of a kind...
> *


Nah! The main resend I wanted it was cause it was the first one Topo build! " It makes it that much meaningful to me " Feels like a little peice of history not just a vert! I got to fix sum little nick knack stuff on it and get back up to par " Like it used to be " I want to keep it pretty much the same just put a little bet of my taste in it! The car needs alot of love!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 6 2008, 11:41 PM~10110548
> *hahaha you could get the same panels made and then some...You got a show hopper fleetwood and a 2 door rag top Topo built fleetwood, you could get panels like mine done in 24 karat solid gold if you wanted... :biggrin:
> *


Yeah but they wouldnt match my car!!!
:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 7 2008, 01:51 AM~10110619
> *Nah! The main resend I wanted it was cause it was the first one Topo build! " It makes it that much meaningful to me " Feels like a little peice of history not just a vert! I got to fix sum little nick knack stuff on it and get back up to par " Like it used to be " I want to keep it pretty much the same just put a little bet of my taste in it! The car needs alot of love!
> *


still is a bad ass ride and I'm glad someone like yourself got it now cause I know you'll take good care of it and still make it your own...No doubt that you know what you are doing seeing the onther one you're building...Hopefully I'll have the chance to see both those fleetwoods soon...   Where are you from? North Carolina?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 7 2008, 01:56 AM~10110645
> *Yeah but they wouldnt match my car!!!
> :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


hahaha true but you could still afford them plenty... :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 6 2008, 11:56 PM~10110649
> *still is a bad ass ride and I'm glad someone like yourself got it now cause I know you'll take good care of it and still make it your own...No doubt that you know what you are doing seeing the onther one you're building...Hopefully I'll have the chance to see both those fleetwoods soon...     Where are you from? North Carolina?
> *


Nah I live in small town in VA!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 7 2008, 02:01 AM~10110678
> *Nah I live in small town in VA!
> *


damn that's about 15-20 hours south of here...Not too bad...You will be at the Tampa show this year? Are you coming up to the Englishtown show in New Jersey this summer?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 7 2008, 12:04 AM~10110691
> *damn that's about 15-20 hours south of here...Not too bad...You will be at the Tampa show this year? Are you coming up to the Englishtown show in New Jersey this summer?
> *


Just next day aired my registration in today for Tampa. Hope Im done? :biggrin: Its gone to be a last min thing!!! Englishtown??? Not sure on that? From the pics Ive always seen it seems like alot of Ricers? :dunno: You going to either one?


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 6 2008, 10:31 PM~10110494
> *Looking Good Homie!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## locotoys (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Mar 6 2008, 07:21 PM~10106791
> *man how's the drive supposed to ghost ride that high off da ground? :uh:
> *


dam....


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Anyone know what rear shocks allow it to lay and lock up on 10" cylinders?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Mar 7 2008, 12:38 AM~10110227
> *Nice........  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 6 2008, 04:32 PM~10106009
> * VERY NICE BRO
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 7 2008, 02:21 AM~10110766
> *Just next day aired my registration in today for Tampa. Hope Im done?  :biggrin: Its gone to be a last min thing!!! Englishtown??? Not sure on that? From the pics Ive always seen it seems like alot of Ricers?  :dunno: You going to either one?
> *


I would go to Tampa but the fleet won't be ready for that one...I might go to Englishtown since it's only 6 hours south of here...If Tampa is still on next year, I'll be there for sure...


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 7 2008, 10:00 AM~10111589
> *Anyone know what rear shocks allow it to lay and lock up on 10" cylinders?
> *


i think reds has some ext. shocks that are chrome u can buy


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

What happened to this again?


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81_FLEETBROUM_@Mar 7 2008, 01:57 PM~10114267
> *What happened to this again?
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS IT NOW .


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)




----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 7 2008, 01:08 PM~10114342
> *THIS IS IT NOW .
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RESTORATION


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

My favorite one^^^^^^^^^


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

He sold the euro tail lights?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Mar 7 2008, 03:20 PM~10113969
> *i think reds has some ext. shocks that are chrome u can buy
> *


They are too long, cant lay low


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Some more pics of the interior. Went and checked out the progress today!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Nice shit bro


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 8 2008, 12:20 AM~10117927
> *Some more pics of the interior. Went and checked out the progress today!
> 
> 
> ...


looking real nice man...


----------



## 4SHOW (Oct 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Thinks Homies! Tampa is right around the corner and I still got to get this finished and then do the Hydraulics! Atleast thats the easy part for me! :biggrin: Thats why I saved that for last!


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

QUICK QUESTION.DOES AN AC.CONTROLS SWITCH FROM A ROAD MASTER IS THE SAME AS A BIGBODY?MY IS BURNT AND I FOUD A ROAD MASTER SWITCH.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 8 2008, 12:20 AM~10118310
> *QUICK QUESTION.DOES AN AC.CONTROLS SWITCH FROM A ROAD MASTER IS THE SAME AS A BIGBODY?MY IS BURNT AND I FOUD A ROAD MASTER SWITCH.
> *


Im pretty sure they work, I think they mount differant though.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

My other engine is on its way for the vert!!!


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 7 2008, 11:20 PM~10118310
> *QUICK QUESTION.DOES AN AC.CONTROLS SWITCH FROM A ROAD MASTER IS THE SAME AS A BIGBODY?MY IS BURNT AND I FOUD A ROAD MASTER SWITCH.
> *


YOU MEAN THE CONTROL UNIT THAT IS OVER THE RADIO ????
IF THATS WHAT YOU NEED I HAVE AN EXTRA 1 .


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 8 2008, 01:32 AM~10118400
> *My other engine is on its way for the vert!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 8 2008, 01:32 AM~10118400
> *My other engine is on its way for the vert!!!
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good , that interior is comin along well, custom but not too radical so it still looks factory


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 8 2008, 01:32 AM~10118400
> *My other engine is on its way for the vert!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Boat?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Mar 8 2008, 01:41 AM~10119064
> *Boat?
> *


:biggrin: :yes: Straight outta the MIA


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Mar 8 2008, 01:41 AM~10119064
> *Boat?
> *


572 Fully blown with super charger. Im going to put a 90 degree turn down at the firewall for the pipes. :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 8 2008, 03:48 AM~10119093
> *572 Fully blown with super charger. Im put a 90 degree turn down at the firewall for the pipes.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Mar 7 2008, 02:31 PM~10114527
> *My favorite one^^^^^^^^^
> *


mine 2 after Royal Flush.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 29 2008, 03:29 AM~10056415
> *Just when everybody gave up on this small town in VA.
> *


Congrats on the car! It's nice to see you've built something that nice 
:thumbsup: .

I don't think anyone gave up on the town, I think most people just lost motivation as they got older and couldn't afford to lowride. Hell, you know how much it takes. A lot of us like myself and jason just got burnt on it spending 99.9% of what little money we made back in the day just trying to do hydraulics and KOs.

I was basically doing free installs for everyone and still no one wanted to do it because it was sooooo expensive. I saw a primered minitruck the other day with whites and KOs and broke my neck looking at it :roflmao: .

Now that I have the money and the double garage, I don't have the time. The motivation has never left. I have basically everything I need including the car, just no time.

Well, congrats on both fleetwoods. Also, congrats on becoming a father, I just heard about that the other day. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 8 2008, 09:19 PM~10123327
> *Congrats on the car!  It's nice to see you've built something that nice
> :thumbsup: .
> 
> ...



Congrats Homie...

:thumbsup:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 7 2008, 10:20 PM~10117927
> *Some more pics of the interior. Went and checked out the progress today!
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN LOOKING VERY GOOD BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 8 2008, 02:48 AM~10119093
> *572 Fully blown with super charger. Im going to put a 90 degree turn down at the firewall for the pipes.  :biggrin:
> *


sick fcker :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 8 2008, 07:19 PM~10123327
> *Congrats on the car!  It's nice to see you've built something that nice
> :thumbsup: .
> 
> ...


Thinks Cuzz! I Miss Everything!!! :happysad: 
You know me? Still trying to do my thing! :dunno:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 8 2008, 11:37 PM~10124700
> *DAMN LOOKING VERY GOOD BRO  :thumbsup:
> *


Still trying Dawg! Still trying!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Mar 9 2008, 12:16 AM~10124896
> *sick fcker  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :biggrin: 
Who Me?


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 9 2008, 01:35 AM~10124975
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> Who Me?
> *


i swear u tryin to make that caddy take off :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Mar 9 2008, 12:41 AM~10125005
> *i swear u tryin to make that caddy take off  :biggrin:
> *


Nah! Just taking off the top!!! :roflmao:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 9 2008, 12:31 AM~10124961
> *Still trying Dawg! Still trying!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 9 2008, 02:25 AM~10124938
> *You know me?  :dunno:
> *


Kinda, J.C. :nosad: :buttkick: :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

whatsup


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 9 2008, 02:53 AM~10125313
> *Nah! Just taking off the top!!!  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 9 2008, 04:29 PM~10127497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice...


----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater+Mar 9 2008, 02:29 PM~10127497-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 

Damn that shit looks gangster :thumbsup: :thumbsup: any pics of the outside?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

i had a bad day


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

heres the before


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

OUCH!!!! wat happened??


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

i was cruisin in a local park this morning, beautiful day... 
i hit a turn at about 30...felt a dip looked back n saw my tire bouncin threw the woods.. 

i lost control n almost went ina ditch but managed to save myself 

im thankful nobody was with me and nobody got hurt 

that bitch was scrappin bumper though so it looked sic from the ass lol


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

3 weeks ago my friend told me that wheel looked slightly vibrated on the road, 
i took it off, the lugs were tight n everything seemed okay, i had been rollin till today with no issues. i think one of the studs was cracked, which caused some to loosen and then ultimately the accident


----------



## 4SHOW (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Mar 9 2008, 07:03 PM~10129049
> *i was cruisin in a local park this morning, beautiful day...
> i hit a turn at about 30...felt a dip looked back n saw my tire bouncin threw the woods..
> 
> ...


DANG THAT SUCKS BETTER LUCK TOMORROW!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

thanks bro, im going to stay optimistic. ive been in alot worse accidents


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Mar 9 2008, 07:27 PM~10129222
> *thanks bro, im going to stay optimistic. ive been in alot worse accidents
> *


Ive got a question for you 
What size wheels did you end up going with?? Was thoes the 13X5.5" that fell off ??


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Mar 9 2008, 09:36 PM~10129305
> *Ive got a question for you
> What size wheels did you end up going with?? Was thoes the 13X5.5" that fell off ??
> *


no, i only rode 13x7s for 20 mins n took em off due to rubbing about 2 weeks ago. 
i had my stocks on when all of this happened


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

> THIS IS IT NOW .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

:uh: NO


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish+Mar 9 2008, 09:03 PM~10129049-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Glad To Hear Everything Came Out Okay... :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elsylient+Mar 9 2008, 09:39 PM~10129335-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## SMLON83S (May 14, 2007)

CAN YOU USE A ROADMASTER OR CAPRICE WINDSHIELD FOR A FLEETWOOD WILL IT FIT


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Wasnt That Other 2 Door Fleet At Individuals Atlanta Kick Off Party/Event Edgar?

:dunno:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMLON83S_@Mar 9 2008, 10:57 PM~10130208
> *CAN YOU USE A ROADMASTER OR CAPRICE WINDSHIELD  FOR A FLEETWOOD WILL IT FIT
> *




Good Question... Looks Similar, I Think SO... :yes:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: Scrilla, Lo_N_Lavish, blk-on-blk-64, WRATH, KILLA G, BIGGLENNO1503, TOXXIC*




:wave:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81_FLEETBROUM_@Mar 7 2008, 03:57 PM~10114267
> *What happened to this again?
> 
> 
> ...


does anybody got pics of this ride cleaned up before it was redone?


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 8 2008, 12:20 AM~10117927
> *Some more pics of the interior. Went and checked out the progress today!
> 
> 
> ...


Shit looks good Kricket


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Mar 9 2008, 09:03 PM~10130274
> *does anybody got pics of this ride cleaned up before it was redone?
> *


That is it!!! :werd:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Mar 9 2008, 09:10 PM~10130325
> *Shit looks good Kricket
> *


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 9 2008, 01:39 PM~10127535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tight! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 9 2008, 02:39 PM~10127535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Right click and save on that Homie! Looking Good!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Mar 9 2008, 06:03 PM~10129049
> *i was cruisin in a local park this morning, beautiful day...
> i hit a turn at about 30...felt a dip looked back n saw my tire bouncin threw the woods..
> 
> ...


ouch man that hurts! but glad to hear that your ok.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Mar 9 2008, 11:26 PM~10130457
> *ouch man that hurts! but glad to hear that your ok.
> *


thanks man, shit now shes bodybagged n my driveway and is in cadillac heaven lol


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Mar 9 2008, 11:24 PM~10130439
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *




:wave:


:biggrin:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

my 95


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

WAZZA ANYBODY KNOW WERE I CAN FIND THE CROME TRIMMIN THAT GOES AROUND THE RAG BY THE BOTTOM OF DA WINDOW WERE THE RAG TOP ENDS??


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 8 2008, 12:20 AM~10118310
> *QUICK QUESTION.DOES AN AC.CONTROLS SWITCH FROM A ROAD MASTER IS THE SAME AS A BIGBODY?MY IS BURNT AND I FOUD A ROAD MASTER SWITCH.
> *


I was just reading through a discussion on this topic... 
http://www.cadillacforums.com/forums/rwd-1...rol-swap-2.html


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> > THIS IS IT NOW .
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Mar 9 2008, 11:50 PM~10130683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like the top


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Anyone have pics of the trunk? I want to see the pinstriping :cheesy:


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

HELP!

Anybody know where the MAP sensor is located on a '93 fleet? Or what it looks like? I cant find anything by the Throttle Body that has a hose running to the Intake Manifold? The computer just threw a code for the EGR Valve and the MAP sensor


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Mar 10 2008, 04:02 PM~10135665
> *i like the top
> *


thanks


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Mar 10 2008, 09:46 AM~10133127
> * WAZZA ANYBODY KNOW WERE I CAN FIND THE CROME TRIMMIN THAT GOES AROUND THE RAG BY THE BOTTOM OF DA WINDOW WERE THE RAG TOP ENDS??
> *


I got some!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

I know I keep saying that im building a bigbody ,but no pics.well I can't post pics cause I use my phone to go on the net.But is someone can post some pics for me ill be more than happy to share with all you guys.I can show some pics but no SECRETS.I WANA SHARE SOME TURN SIGNALS I DID ON MY MIRRORS.THANKS AND MY LIGHTS WITH LEDS.


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 10 2008, 02:38 PM~10134668
> *I was just reading through a discussion on this topic...
> http://www.cadillacforums.com/forums/rwd-1...rol-swap-2.html
> *


THANKS FOR THE IMFO.THE HOMIE PAPER CHASER GAVE ME A METAL OLDER MODLE AND IT DIDN'T WORK,MINE IS PLASTIC.


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

AZ ride
































The doors look like thet weren't extended that much.


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 3 2007, 10:57 AM~7608991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anybody got more pics of this????


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

NICE WORK.


----------



## Cadillac Chris (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Mar 10 2008, 10:41 PM~10139975
> *AZ ride
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit another one  :0


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 8 2008, 08:19 PM~10123327
> *Congrats on the car!  It's nice to see you've built something that nice
> :thumbsup: .
> 
> ...



sounds like my city......


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Mar 10 2008, 11:41 PM~10139975
> *AZ ride
> 
> The doors look like thet weren't extended that much.
> ...


looks like not at all, actually


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Mar 11 2008, 01:22 AM~10140522
> *looks like not at all, actually
> *



I think see it now, just a few inches, looks good


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Mar 10 2008, 11:41 PM~10139975
> *AZ ride
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Mar 9 2008, 09:38 PM~10129326
> *no, i only rode 13x7s for 20 mins n took em off due to rubbing about 2 weeks ago.
> i had my stocks on when all of this happened
> *


 Damn!

I just put my 13x7 in the rear of my car and they rub like hell when it's low. :uh: More mods on the way to solve that... :0


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 11 2008, 07:43 AM~10140991
> * Damn!
> 
> I just put my 13x7 in the rear of my car and they rub like hell when it's low. :uh:  More mods on the way to solve that...  :0
> *


when the caddy comes back out im just gonna ride 14x6s.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Mar 11 2008, 08:22 AM~10141085
> *when the caddy comes back out im just gonna ride 14x6s.
> *


Shortened rear project is in my future...


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 11 2008, 08:23 AM~10141088
> *Shortened rear project is in my future...
> *


really? i would think it would be cheaper and less time consuming to just get some daytons


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Mar 11 2008, 08:25 AM~10141090
> *really? i would think it would be cheaper and less time consuming to just get some daytons
> *


Zeniths are in my future. 


It's like I have a crystal ball or something!


But yeah, I'm shooting for a new rear, nicely reinforced, new billet aluminum trailing arms, etc. etc... Gotta start somewhere.  I wanted the trailing arms that my buddy cuts on the CNC anyway, like Twig has, so why not do a little rear swap in the process.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 11 2008, 08:38 AM~10141141
> *Zeniths are in my future.
> It's like I have a crystal ball or something!
> But yeah, I'm shooting for a new rear, nicely reinforced, new billet aluminum trailing arms, etc. etc...  Gotta start somewhere.   I wanted the trailing arms that my buddy cuts on the CNC anyway, like Twig has, so why not do a little rear swap in the process.
> *


yeah i was gonna say to get some trailing arms like Twigs, they look pretty cool. i think im going to have my rear painted and just get a custom differential plate done


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Mar 11 2008, 08:43 AM~10141158
> *yeah i was gonna say to get some trailing arms like Twigs, they look pretty cool. i think im going to have my rear painted and just get a custom differential plate done
> *


:thumbsup:

My low-buck project is looking more expensive by the day. "Wellll, if I'm doing that, why don't I do new gears? And if I'm doing new gears, why don't I do a new posi....?" :tongue:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Test fitting my 13x7 Chinas :uh: on the Fleetwood the other day...










And some video footage courtesy of Twig. Dig the nasty grind when I dump the rear... :tears:

Chinas grinding video


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 10 2008, 09:51 PM~10139453
> *THANKS FOR THE IMFO.THE HOMIE PAPER CHASER GAVE ME A METAL OLDER MODLE AND IT DIDN'T WORK,MINE IS PLASTIC.
> *


SORRY IT DIDN'T WORK BRO , IF I GET ANOTHER 1 I'LL HIT YOU UP .


----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Mar 10 2008, 10:41 PM~10139975
> *AZ ride
> 
> 
> ...


Where at in AZ?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by magilla_gorilla_@Mar 11 2008, 09:56 AM~10142037
> *Where at in AZ?
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

For sale :0 Just found it on Craigslist


http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/car/600139014.html


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 11 2008, 05:56 PM~10145767
> *For sale  :0 Just found it on Craigslist
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/car/600139014.html
> *


yea i saw that... it looks real nice except it needs extended a-arms. (or frame work) :0


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Mar 11 2008, 10:05 PM~10146516
> *yea i saw that... it looks real nice except it needs extended a-arms. (or frame work) :0
> *


that dude posted it up a lil while ago n this topic if i remember correctly


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 11 2008, 08:47 PM~10146319
> *
> *


I know u!!!! :yes:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElRody23_@Mar 12 2008, 10:40 AM~10150413
> *I know u!!!!  :yes:
> *


are you the boyfreind hes always talking about? :uh:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

so whats up with your fleet?


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 10 2008, 05:30 PM~10136318
> *I got some!!!
> *


HOW MUCH? FROM MIAMI??


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Mar 12 2008, 11:41 AM~10150794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks just like mine :biggrin: lookin good


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## killakali (Dec 22, 2007)

SO can we make a top 10 out of this looooong thread?


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by killakali_@Mar 12 2008, 12:53 PM~10152465
> *SO can we make a top 10 out of this looooong thread?
> *


 :uh: Noobs


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Mar 12 2008, 04:08 PM~10152578
> *:uh:  Noobs
> *


X 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Mar 12 2008, 02:08 PM~10152578
> *:uh:  Noobs
> *


how bout a top 10 noob comments?????????????


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Mar 12 2008, 11:34 PM~10155466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRody23_@Mar 12 2008, 11:40 AM~10150413
> *I know u!!!!  :yes:
> *




:scrutinize:



:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 12 2008, 11:47 AM~10150465
> *are you the boyfreind hes always talking about?  :uh:
> *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Mar 12 2008, 10:32 PM~10155443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love this Fleetwood.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Mar 10 2008, 10:41 PM~10139975
> *AZ ride
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Mar 12 2008, 11:39 PM~10155559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a fleetwood???? looks like a (nice) deville


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 12 2008, 11:29 PM~10156173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wahahahahaha u jewbag


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

I NEED PICS OF THAT ROOTBEER BROWN FLEETWOOD THAT WAS IN PEOENIX..........FUCKEN BEAN NEVER HOOKED IT UP


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## EVANASTY (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Mar 13 2008, 10:11 AM~10158809
> *thats a fleetwood???? looks like a (nice) deville
> *


yeah it is seen it before


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Mar 12 2008, 11:39 PM~10155559
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This is a Deville...


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

is it possible to reset the traction control lamp by releasing the + cable for a while on a LT1 fleet? I know the parameters for the ignition etc also resets..


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 13 2008, 10:16 AM~10159494
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Almost done!!! :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 13 2008, 07:31 PM~10161635
> *Almost done!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Mar 13 2008, 05:01 PM~10161080
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Mar 13 2008, 01:20 PM~10159512
> *This is a Deville...
> *


a clean deville


----------



## 4SHOW (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 13 2008, 04:31 PM~10161635
> *Almost done!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

my cadi. :cheesy:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93CaDiWoOd_@Mar 13 2008, 06:35 PM~10162993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! What size Strokes you have on the rear?


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

what mods do you have to do to stand on 3 ?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 13 2008, 12:12 PM~10158813
> *wahahahahaha u  jewbag
> *




I Got Something For Ya...


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93CaDiWoOd_@Mar 13 2008, 07:35 PM~10162993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Mar 13 2008, 08:16 PM~10163337
> *Nice! What size Strokes you have on the rear?
> *


12" with prohoper upper adjustables...its not too shabby!!


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 13 2008, 08:48 PM~10163627
> *NICE  :biggrin:
> *


thanxx


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93CaDiWoOd_@Mar 13 2008, 08:54 PM~10163683
> *thanxx
> *


ANY PIC'S OF THE TRUNK OR INTERIOR ?


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

not at tha moment, my car is back at home im here in sacramento for a YEAR! wont be a couple months till i get sum new decent picsss! sRyy


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93CaDiWoOd_@Mar 13 2008, 09:04 PM~10163745
> *not at tha moment, my car is back at home im here in sacramento for a YEAR! wont be a couple months till i get sum new decent picsss! sRyy
> *


THATS KOOL GOOD LUCK WITH ANY FUTURE PLANS YOU HAVE FOR IT :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz+Mar 11 2008, 07:56 PM~10145767-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: LIL member and bad ass paintjob! :0


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 13 2008, 11:16 AM~10159494
> *
> *



what is that


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Mar 14 2008, 06:55 PM~10169763
> *what is that
> *


pump back plate


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

BIG BODY EURO TAIL LIGHTS ON EBAY , LOOK UNDER SELLERS OTHER ITEMS 
TO SEE THE LIGHT FOR THE OTHER SIDE .

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/CADILLAC-DE...tem160218068608


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

what yall guys think of the new rims???? i broke a spinner already though :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

kind of see em better here....


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 14 2008, 05:04 PM~10170197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cars clean ,people still roll them big white walls.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 14 2008, 05:11 PM~10169893
> *BIG BODY EURO TAIL LIGHTS ON EBAY , LOOK UNDER SELLERS OTHER ITEMS
> TO SEE THE LIGHT FOR THE OTHER SIDE .
> 
> ...


Good looking out there PaperChaser :thumbsup:

Title: CADILLAC DEVILLE/FLEETWOOD(EXC BRGHM)/CONCOURS/D ELEGAN


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 14 2008, 06:58 PM~10170518
> *Good looking out there PaperChaser :thumbsup:
> 
> Title: CADILLAC DEVILLE/FLEETWOOD(EXC BRGHM)/CONCOURS/D ELEGAN
> ...


94-99 too


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 14 2008, 06:03 PM~10170192
> *what yall guys think of the new rims???? i broke a spinner already though :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Mar 14 2008, 07:05 PM~10171430
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10171469


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 14 2008, 04:11 PM~10169893
> *BIG BODY EURO TAIL LIGHTS ON EBAY , LOOK UNDER SELLERS OTHER ITEMS
> TO SEE THE LIGHT FOR THE OTHER SIDE .
> 
> ...


they look like the thin ones for the front wheel drive deville's


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

heres mines not much but take a look








93








94







93


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Mar 14 2008, 10:05 PM~10171430
> *
> *


:0 That's my old Fleetwood  Edward sold it to u? That %!#$%^ :angry:
It looks good. that's what i was goin do to it b4 i had got hurt and a Edward started trippin on me.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 14 2008, 10:32 PM~10172474
> *:0 That's my old Fleetwood   Edward sold it to u? That %!#$%^ :angry:
> It looks good. that's what i was goin do to it b4 i had got hurt and a Edward started trippin on me.
> *


*THAT BUMPER KIT IS FOR SALE NOT THE CAR !! CHECK ON VEHICLE PARTS . *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 15 2008, 12:13 PM~10175255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: ....... :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 15 2008, 03:13 PM~10175255
> *
> 
> 
> ...





SKEET SKEET SKEET...


----------



## 4SHOW (Oct 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 15 2008, 12:13 PM~10175255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 15 2008, 11:13 AM~10175255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Must be nice :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Mar 15 2008, 02:19 PM~10175549
> *
> 
> 
> ...



anybody know where i can find a wood grain wheel like this one? thanks :biggrin:


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@Mar 14 2008, 10:55 PM~10172175
> *heres mines not much but take a look
> 
> 
> ...


also where to get the rear tail light covers?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 15 2008, 01:13 PM~10175255
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by specialk11232_@Mar 15 2008, 01:35 PM~10175610
> *anybody know where i can find a wood grain wheel like this one? thanks :biggrin:
> *


i got mine at a auto parts store in san jose

try pep boys and if they dont have them in stock(which most likely they wont) just order it from the catelog


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Mar 15 2008, 03:17 PM~10175810
> *i got mine at a auto parts store in san jose
> 
> try pep boys and if they dont have them in stock(which most likely they wont) just order it from the catelog
> *


thanks alot!  is it the same one as the one in the pic?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by specialk11232_@Mar 15 2008, 02:44 PM~10175938
> *thanks alot!   is it the same one as the one in the pic?
> *


they have that one but they have many more also


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 15 2008, 02:13 PM~10175255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice!!!!!!!


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Mar 15 2008, 03:48 PM~10175950
> *they have that one but they have many more also
> *


alright tried looking for them online but i couldnt find any. Do you happen to know the part number?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by specialk11232_@Mar 15 2008, 02:56 PM~10175989
> *alright tried looking for them online but i couldnt find any. Do you happen to know the part number?
> *


naw

look up nardi


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 15 2008, 12:13 PM~10175255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 BEAUTIFUL JUST BEAUTIFUL BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect+Mar 15 2008, 12:13 PM~10175255-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dammm dream garage....'


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Mar 12 2008, 10:34 PM~10155466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This car is clean as hell. Get rid of the license plate holder. the cops wont sweat you. ride that mofo


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Man I like my Lincoln..but these caddies are in my heart.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Mar 15 2008, 05:27 PM~10176602
> *dammm dream garage....'
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 15 2008, 03:13 PM~10175255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Baller :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Mar 15 2008, 08:15 PM~10177361
> *Baller :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


cant be a baller! he aint got no fornt bumper!! lol jokin


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 15 2008, 12:13 PM~10175255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I say showoff!!! i heard my frames still lookin slack cause yall playin carperter!! dang i wish your shit was done already lol


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 15 2008, 03:13 PM~10175255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: sick fcker jus rub it in :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 15 2008, 12:46 PM~10174810
> *THAT BUMPER KIT IS FOR SALE NOT THE CAR !! CHECK ON VEHICLE PARTS .
> *


Really i want the car back or the money i put into it. but i'll be back in a fleet sooner are later.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Mar 15 2008, 08:37 PM~10177472
> *cant be a baller! he aint got no fornt bumper!! lol jokin
> *


I only got one bumper! So I have to switch it back and forth on the one Im going to drive!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

^ those lacs are sick patna, no doubt about that. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 15 2008, 12:13 PM~10175255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the grill looks craZY ON the baby blue cadi..wats good wit a side pic of it , and on the grill is that just painted?????


----------



## 4SHOW (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 15 2008, 10:51 PM~10178168
> *I only got one bumper! So I have to switch it back and forth on the one Im going to drive!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I HAVE A EXTRA BUMPER FROM A 90 FLEETWOOD MAYBEE IT WILL WORK FOR U
SO THAT YOU DONT HAVE TO SWITCH THEM OUT O :loco: :loco:    :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 15 2008, 02:13 PM~10175255
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 15 2008, 12:13 PM~10175255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU KNOW I GOT TO ROLL THAT SHIT WHEN YOU BRING IT DOWN. SEE YA SOON FOO! :thumbsup:


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

finally got my damn grille...











http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=398318


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Mar 16 2008, 10:47 AM~10179993
> *finally got my damn grille...
> 
> 
> ...


that thing is nice


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

any body have any window trim pieces


i need the strip on the very bottom of the rear drivers side door


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## TOXXIC (Jun 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 16 2008, 11:40 AM~10180322
> *
> 
> 
> ...



bad ass fleetwood!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

GOODTIMES Milwaukee


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sicko87_@Mar 16 2008, 02:18 PM~10180507
> *bad ass fleetwood!!!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Blvd Aces Central Texas Chapter :thumbsup:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

[/quote]
IS THIS THE CAR THAT WAS AT DETROIT HOP ON TRUUCHA AND HE HAD TO OPEN HIS TRUNK WITH A FLATHEAD


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 16 2008, 05:27 PM~10181477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


?????????


----------



## nickatina (Dec 31, 2006)

Guess hes pretty proud of stealing that from Carl's Jr. :uh: uffin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nickatina_@Mar 16 2008, 04:19 PM~10181751
> *Guess hes pretty proud of stealing that from Carl's Jr. :uh:  uffin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

94 fleetwood


----------



## 4SHOW (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoyalKnights_@Mar 16 2008, 08:35 PM~10183740
> *94 fleetwood
> 
> 
> ...


$5,500 USED CADILLAC FLEETWOOD
$650.00 INDASH DVD PLAYER
$450.00 WIRE WHEELS
14" WHITE WALL TIRES $$$PRICELESS$$$
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Standards? :dunno:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4SHOW_@Mar 16 2008, 08:53 PM~10183927
> *$5,500 USED CADILLAC FLEETWOOD
> $650.00 INDASH DVD PLAYER
> $450.00 WIRE WHEELS
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 15 2008, 02:13 PM~10175255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, your collection is a lot better than mine. :tears:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

*

CAR WILL BE OUT THIS WEEK! SO DONT BITE OUR SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

These are just samples for pictures.
The chips will be cut in 1/16 Stainless so that you can polish them.
We will not be offering these plated.If you want them plated.You will need to have them plated yourself.Maybe in the future we will.
Price is 60 a set.Shipping is 5 bucks in the US.
If you order a few sets.I will try to give you a discount.
We also do custom chips.if you have an idea.Pm me.
We will be offering impala,regal,olds,bowtie chips in the near future.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

kool


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 17 2008, 11:00 AM~10187264
> *kool
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

We also have a matching steering wheel that will be available next week. :biggrin:


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 16 2008, 11:04 PM~10184722
> *Standards?  :dunno:
> *


yea i couldnt get my 13's to fit so i threw the 16's on there, got some 14 x6's for it now just havent put them on yet


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Why didn't the 13s fit?


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

14X6 is a :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Mar 17 2008, 11:37 AM~10187544
> *14X6 is a  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *



:guns: :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: :twak: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Mar 17 2008, 10:30 AM~10187060
> *
> 
> CAR WILL BE OUT THIS WEEK! SO DONT BITE OUR SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 17 2008, 11:36 AM~10187536
> *Why didn't the 13s fit?
> *



they rubbed on the front calipers and i didnt have time to grind them down, i use it as a daily driver and any spare time goes into my 2 projects im workin on


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Mar 17 2008, 11:37 AM~10187544
> *14X6 is a  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


needed the 14x6 so it wouldnt rub on the back fender skirt


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 17 2008, 06:55 PM~10187685
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


to each his own. but it simply doesnt look good IMO :burn:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoyalKnights_@Mar 17 2008, 08:38 PM~10188509
> *they rubbed on the front calipers and i didnt have time to grind them down, i use it as a daily driver and any spare time goes into my 2 projects im workin on
> *


spacers?


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Mar 17 2008, 01:42 PM~10188527
> *spacers?
> *


i put one set of spacers on and they still rubbed a little but not as bad then i put 2 and there wasnt enough room to put lugs on good enough


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoyalKnights_@Mar 17 2008, 08:50 PM~10188618
> *i put one set of spacers on and they still rubbed a little but not as bad then i put 2 and there wasnt enough room to put lugs on good enough
> *


wich brand of 13" do you run? some have different offset that can cause trouble.


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Mar 17 2008, 01:51 PM~10188631
> *wich brand of 13" do you run? some have different offset that can cause trouble.
> *


dont even know i bought them off a guy at a car club picnic brand new and figured they would be good enough for a daily


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 17 2008, 10:56 AM~10187234
> *These are just samples for pictures.
> The chips will be cut in 1/16 Stainless so that you can polish them.
> We will not be offering these plated.If you want them plated.You will need to have them plated yourself.Maybe in the future we will.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Mar 17 2008, 11:30 AM~10187060
> *
> 
> CAR WILL BE OUT THIS WEEK! SO DONT BITE OUR SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



nice! them seats look good!!


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by specialk11232_@Mar 15 2008, 01:44 PM~10175938
> *thanks alot!   is it the same one as the one in the pic?
> *


It is a NARDI sterring Wheel. Taillight covers you can order from a company called JAGSTER.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Mar 17 2008, 09:30 AM~10187060
> *
> 
> CAR WILL BE OUT THIS WEEK! SO DONT BITE OUR SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


*LOOKING GOOD ALEX !!* :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Mar 17 2008, 07:09 PM~10190209
> *It is a NARDI sterring Wheel. Taillight covers you can order from a company called JAGSTER.
> *


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

i need a new rear axle, 

does anyone know what other cars shit will fit on ?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Bubbles And Roadmasters...


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

thats right i should have known  can older caddy models fit?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Mar 17 2008, 08:35 PM~10191976
> *thats right i should have known   can older caddy models fit?
> *


Yes but they wont have abs sensors.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

finally got my [email protected]%# lookin decent :biggrin: just need to throw on my booty kit and stripe it up
december
















march


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Mar 17 2008, 09:08 PM~10193872
> *finally got my [email protected]%# lookin decent  :biggrin:
> december
> 
> ...


CLEAN! Good job Homie :thumbsup: 

R U Going to Stripe it?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Mar 17 2008, 10:11 PM~10193892
> *CLEAN! Good job Homie  :thumbsup:
> 
> R U Going to Stripe it?
> *


 :yes: hopefully have it done by san berdoo show...whenever i get off my lazy ass and do it


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

You Painted The Top? :dunno:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 15 2008, 10:51 PM~10178168
> *I only got one bumper! So I have to switch it back and forth on the one Im going to drive!!!  :biggrin:
> *


that would be funny! im sure you got 4-5 bumpers proble just waiting on a a fresh chrome one.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 17 2008, 10:17 PM~10192546
> *Yes but they wont have abs sensors.
> *


  but the gear ratio in all that will be alright?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Just got the first steering wheel plated. :biggrin: 
What do you guys think?
They will be available for sale next week.If you are interested in one.Please me.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish+Mar 17 2008, 07:55 PM~10191080-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but the ABS reluctor is different so ABS won't work.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 18 2008, 11:59 AM~10197079
> *Yeah, but the ABS reluctor is different so ABS won't work.
> *


:roflmao: That signature is hella funny, that whole thread is :0 

Had my original rear end go out on me...nice shiney metal shavings inside :angry: 
I have swapped it out with a 92 rear for now. 

I want to know what I would need to upgrade the gears from stock, nothing too crazy...dont want to HAVE to change anything else because of the new gears other than programming of course. I am going to rebuild the original rear (which I still have) but figured it would be a chance to open up the LT1 :biggrin: Anybody got info on that? Where online I could get the parts? What parts I would need exactly? I like to show up to my mechanic with parts and cash in hand  Thanks in advance guys :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Mar 17 2008, 11:58 PM~10194621
> *that would be funny! im sure you got 4-5 bumpers proble just waiting on a a fresh chrome one.
> *


Its true!!! I do the same thing with the back bumpers too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 18 2008, 01:30 PM~10196871
> *Just got the first steering wheel plated. :biggrin:
> What do you guys think?
> They will be available for sale next week.If you are interested in one.Please me.
> ...



Hmmmm.... pleasing you how? :0


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

LOL


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Mar 18 2008, 12:48 PM~10197469
> *Hmmmm.... pleasing you how?  :0
> *


 :0 :scrutinize:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 18 2008, 11:30 AM~10196871
> *Just got the first steering wheel plated. :biggrin:
> What do you guys think?
> They will be available for sale next week.If you are interested in one.Please me.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 18 2008, 11:14 AM~10197163
> *:roflmao:  That signature is hella funny, that whole thread is  :0
> 
> Had my original rear end go out on me...nice shiney metal shavings inside  :angry:
> ...


i got mine torn aparto right now waitn to get my 3.73s in it.........i talked to a rearend guy and he said 3.73s for a impala should work so dats wat im going wit..............so when its time to gas hop ill have a lil more GIT to it :biggrin: .................................then ill just need my disc brakes and it ll be good to go


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 18 2008, 03:17 PM~10199158
> *i got mine torn aparto right now waitn to get my 3.73s in it.........i talked to a rearend guy and he said 3.73s for a impala should work so dats wat im going wit..............so when its time to gas hop ill  have a lil more GIT to it :biggrin: .................................then ill just need my disc brakes and it ll be good to go
> *


why dont you guys just switch to an impala ss rear end? already have the disc brakes... anyone know what gears they come with stock?


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 14 2008, 04:11 PM~10169893
> *BIG BODY EURO TAIL LIGHTS ON EBAY , LOOK UNDER SELLERS OTHER ITEMS
> TO SEE THE LIGHT FOR THE OTHER SIDE .
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 18 2008, 05:12 PM~10199584
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Mar 18 2008, 04:17 PM~10199158-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danny told me that the caprice rear end comes with disk brakes. Honestly not really tripping on the rear disk because realisticly I dont see myself chroming the rear for a while. What I want is different gearing. Anybody know what gears come stock in the caprice? Impala SS rear would be a lot harder to find and probably more expensive just because it came off of an impala ss


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 18 2008, 04:13 PM~10199592
> *http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k295/kustombuilder1/]
> [/b][/quote]
> FUCK HOW MANNY TOPICS YOU GOING TO PUT THAT SHIT IN ?????*


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 18 2008, 04:21 PM~10199659
> *Danny told me that the caprice rear end comes with disk brakes. Honestly not really tripping on the rear disk because realisticly I dont see myself chroming the rear for a while. What I want is different gearing. Anybody know what gears come stock in the caprice? Impala SS rear would be a lot harder to find and probably more expensive just because it came off of an impala ss
> *


 :biggrin: in stock


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 18 2008, 04:21 PM~10199663
> *FUCK HOW MANNY TOPICS YOU GOING TO PUT THAT SHIT IN ?????
> *



he's trying to get his hustle on mang.... :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Mar 18 2008, 03:24 PM~10199687
> *he's trying to get his hustle on mang.... :biggrin:
> *


naw homie that bitch is a post whore :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 18 2008, 05:21 PM~10199663
> *FUCK HOW MANNY TOPICS YOU GOING TO PUT THAT SHIT IN ?????
> *


until i get bored and find something new to bother everybody with. :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 18 2008, 03:37 PM~10199778
> *until i get bored and find something new to bother everybody with. :biggrin:
> *


my point exactly "post whore" :0 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Mar 18 2008, 05:38 PM~10199786
> *my point exactly "post whore"  :0 :biggrin:
> *


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 18 2008, 03:39 PM~10199793
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

I have some extra rockers for sale.2 back ones all 4 doors and the 2 after the doors don't have the front ones.100 bucks take all no shiping.and tan interior door pannels and the pannel under the stering wheel.


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 18 2008, 04:48 PM~10199856
> *I have some extra rockers for sale.2 back ones all 4 doors and the 2 after the doors don't have the front ones.100 bucks take all no shiping.and tan interior door pannels and the pannel under the stering wheel.
> *



do you have any wood grain pieces....i need the ones for the both driver side doors...the ones from the inside handle that you pull when closing the door....


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

LOOKS COOL, BUT IT ALSO LOOKS KIND OF UNCOMFORTABLE......


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Mar 18 2008, 06:21 PM~10200077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its a show piece. :biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Mar 18 2008, 08:21 PM~10200077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whose gonna wanna grip that bouncing down the road :uh:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 18 2008, 05:23 PM~10200097
> *its a show piece. :biggrin:
> *


IT'S A BAD IDEA .....

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hotlink80 (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 15 2008, 02:13 PM~10175255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice! hey lac of respect how much r ur uppers extended on da baby blue one


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Mar 18 2008, 08:21 PM~10200077
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 

Youre On A REPOST RAMPAGE Tonight Arent Ya???


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 17 2008, 11:13 PM~10194350
> *You Painted The Top? :dunno:
> *


 :loco: :no: got it done phantom bro :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Mar 18 2008, 05:21 PM~10200077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: sounds like hydros, but noone cares about that right :biggrin: it would be a nice piece just to slap on for the shows


----------



## jrstribley (Mar 27, 2007)

heres some fleetwood info---------- http://myweb.accessus.net/~090/cfb-tech.html


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hotlink80_@Mar 18 2008, 07:17 PM~10201160
> *Nice!  hey lac of respect how much r ur uppers extended on da baby blue one
> *


This far <-------->


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Mar 18 2008, 05:59 PM~10199470
> *why dont you guys just switch to an impala ss rear end? already have the disc brakes... anyone know what gears they come with stock?
> *


Because the SS rear is wider, so you'd DEFINITELY have to shorten it if you want deep dish wheels.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jrstribley_@Mar 19 2008, 07:12 AM~10203041
> *heres some fleetwood info----------  http://myweb.accessus.net/~090/cfb-tech.html
> *


Thanks homie! real good info.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 19 2008, 08:34 AM~10203739
> *This far <-------->
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you gonna be bringing both to Tampa?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 19 2008, 07:34 AM~10203739
> *This far <-------->
> *


Looks like about an inch from this informative diagram. :tongue:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 19 2008, 07:34 AM~10203739
> *This far <-------->
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Mar 18 2008, 11:27 PM~10202732
> *:scrutinize: sounds like hydros, but noone cares about that right  :biggrin: it would be a nice piece just to slap on for the shows
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Mar 18 2008, 06:45 PM~10200318
> *Whose gonna wanna grip that bouncing down the road :uh:
> *


again.its a show piece.you want it on your daily.thats on you.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 19 2008, 09:39 AM~10204551
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

it's a nice show piece, but i was looking for something that i can leave on at all times......


nice wheel though, good luck on the sales...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Mar 19 2008, 09:49 AM~10204642
> *it's a nice show piece, but i was looking for something that i can leave on at all times......
> nice wheel though, good luck on the sales...
> *


thanks bro.i hope in the future to add some wood or something.


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 19 2008, 09:53 AM~10205193
> *thanks bro.i hope in the future to add some wood or something.
> *


then we'll be in business......or even some leather grips or something....


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 19 2008, 11:53 AM~10205193
> *thanks bro.i hope in the future to add some wood or something.
> *


Morning wood. :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Mar 19 2008, 10:59 AM~10205239
> *then we'll be in business......or even some leather grips or something....
> *


thats what im going to look into this next week.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## TOXXIC (Jun 29, 2006)

quick ? I just got a bumper kit for my 96. is there some kind of mounting kit that I can order or do I have to fab it to fit???????????????????


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 19 2008, 06:43 AM~10203756
> *Because the SS rear is wider, so you'd DEFINITELY have to shorten it if you want deep dish wheels.
> *


It is :0 :scrutinize: Can you explain or post a link explaining all differences? Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 19 2008, 03:34 PM~10207886
> *It is  :0 :scrutinize: Can you explain or post a link explaining all differences? Thanks.  :thumbsup:
> *


yea just measured and the ss rear end was 1" wider than the big body.


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

question....i dropped my steering column to change out the dimmer switch, put everything back, but now my shift indicator isn't working....is that electrical or something manual to help that change that may have fell out of place?


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Mar 19 2008, 09:17 PM~10210592
> *question....i dropped my steering column to change out the dimmer switch, put everything back, but now my shift indicator isn't working....is that electrical or something manual to help that change that may have fell out of place?
> *


You got to make sure you didn't break the string that pulls the idicator.has to be presured under the stering collom.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 19 2008, 08:38 PM~10210802
> *You got to make sure you didn't break the string that pulls  the idicator.has to be presured under the stering collom.
> *


damn, think i did....if i did, is it replacable or fixable?!?!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Some pics of my fleet under construction...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

car and chrome is dirty and dusty as fuck but I'm eventually going to finish this bitch slowly moving forward...


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 19 2008, 08:38 PM~10210802
> *You got to make sure you didn't break the string that pulls  the idicator.has to be presured under the stering collom.
> *


FIXABLE??? ANYONE???


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 19 2008, 09:18 PM~10211175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Homie!!! Looked like it was a tight fit?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Mar 19 2008, 10:40 PM~10211371
> *FIXABLE??? ANYONE???
> *


Did you break it, or did you just pop the tab off the bottom of the column?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 19 2008, 09:20 PM~10211204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: That looks like a ghost of Mother Mary on the other side of your car at the wall hno: hno:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Mar 19 2008, 07:02 AM~10204035
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  you gonna be bringing both to Tampa?
> *


Yeap!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad+Mar 19 2008, 01:00 PM~10205248-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:scrutinize:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 20 2008, 01:48 AM~10211999
> *hno:  hno: That looks like a ghost of Mother Mary on the other side of your car at the wall  hno:  hno:
> *




It Kinda Does... Sell The Pic On Ebay For 250k!



:roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOXXIC_@Mar 19 2008, 06:20 PM~10207777
> *quick ? I just got a bumper kit for my 96. is there some kind of mounting kit that I can order or do I have to fab it to fit???????????????????
> *




J Hooks... And Zip Ties... :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 20 2008, 12:18 AM~10211180
> *
> 
> 
> ...








Lookin Good!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 19 2008, 11:21 PM~10212250
> *It Kinda Does... Sell The Pic On Ebay For 250k!
> :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 20 2008, 02:00 AM~10212100
> *Yeap!
> *




See You That Saturday! :biggrin: 





> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Scrilla, Lac-of-Respect*




:wave:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 19 2008, 11:26 PM~10212285
> *See You That Saturday!  :biggrin:
> :wave:
> *


 :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

You Owe Me A Beer.... You Know Who Im Talkin Bout!




:roflmao:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 19 2008, 10:15 PM~10211156
> *Some pics of my fleet under construction...
> 
> 
> ...


WOW HOLLY SHIT FUCK DAMM THAT NMOTHERFUCKERS GONNA BE SO HOTTTTTTTTTTTT GOOD WORK AND ITS ON Z'S :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 19 2008, 11:48 PM~10211999
> *hno:  hno: That looks like a ghost of Mother Mary on the other side of your car at the wall  hno:  hno:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TOXXIC (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 19 2008, 11:22 PM~10212255
> *J Hooks...  And Zip Ties...  :biggrin:
> *


lol!!! I tried that and it fell off on 85
:biggrin: if I could buy some brackets I would rather do that...


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 19 2008, 11:00 PM~10212100
> *Yeap!
> *


CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THEM BOTH :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 20 2008, 02:00 AM~10212100
> *Yeap!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane+Mar 19 2008, 10:17 PM~10210592-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's mechanical...There's a lever and a spring. It's replaceable, but a PITA and I don't think it's especially cheap.



And Dave, that Fleet is looking SICK! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## alaska (Dec 7, 2007)

need chrome shocks for my 94 fleetwood, who sells them?


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@Mar 14 2008, 09:55 PM~10172175
> *heres mines not much but take a look
> 
> 
> ...


who sells continental kits on here :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Just picked my ride up from the pinstriper.got some pics,but I need some help,can I get an email so you can post them for me?


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

Bowtie Connection


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## TOXXIC (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 20 2008, 12:04 PM~10215376
> *who sells continental kits on here :biggrin:
> *


I got mine but I can't fing brackets for my fleet, ANYONE!!!!!?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 20 2008, 12:44 AM~10211974
> *Damn Homie!!! Looked like it was a tight fit?
> *


Yeah it was a tight fit man...The engine is still not leveled right though cause we are gonna put in the tranny next week but it's tight for real...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 20 2008, 12:48 AM~10211999
> *hno:  hno: That looks like a ghost of Mother Mary on the other side of your car at the wall  hno:  hno:
> *


hahahaha shit I never noticed that...I'll put it in a jar and sell it on ebay like someone said... :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla+Mar 20 2008, 01:23 AM~10212260-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks guys but it's not one of those sweet ass two door or rag...Now that's the shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitttttttt... :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alaska_@Mar 20 2008, 12:42 PM~10215251
> *need chrome shocks for my 94 fleetwood,  who  sells them?
> *


REDS GOT THEM


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alaska_@Mar 20 2008, 12:42 PM~10215251
> *need chrome shocks for my 94 fleetwood,  who  sells them?
> *


REDS GOT THEM


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 20 2008, 11:24 PM~10218829
> *REDS GOT THEM
> *


did you find somebody to post your pics?


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 20 2008, 09:24 PM~10218829
> *REDS GOT THEM
> *


send them to me nene @ [email protected]


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks for all the replys.hope fully someone got them.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 20 2008, 01:37 PM~10215994
> *Just picked my ride up from the pinstriper.got some pics,but I need some help,can I get an email so you can post them for me?
> *


HERE'S YOUR PIC'S BRO .


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 20 2008, 09:40 PM~10218942
> *HERE'S YOUR PIC'S BRO .
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS NICE !! I LIKE THE LEAFING ! *


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Real clean Nene


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks for the pics homie.what do think about my leds?I'm going to send you some of the mirrors too.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 20 2008, 09:44 PM~10218976
> *Thanks for the pics homie.what do think about my leds?I'm going to send you some of the mirrors too.
> *


LIGHTS LOOK GOOD BRO :thumbsup: 
THE COLOR & PINSTRIPING IS CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Changed my rims today,went with 14\6 in the back14\7 in the front.made a lot of difference and it looks good.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 20 2008, 09:52 PM~10219042
> *Changed my rims today,went with 14\6 in the back14\7 in the front.made a lot of difference and it looks good.
> *


cool well lets see some pics :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 20 2008, 09:52 PM~10219042
> *Changed my rims today,went with 14\6 in the back14\7 in the front.made a lot of difference and it looks good.
> *


LOOKING GOOD AS ALWAYS


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 20 2008, 09:52 PM~10219042
> *Changed my rims today,went with 14\6 in the back14\7 in the front.made a lot of difference and it looks good.
> *


is it a hopper?


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Mar 20 2008, 10:56 PM~10219093
> *LOOKING GOOD AS ALWAYS
> *


Thanks homie.I'm still thinking on putting a blower on that puppy.


----------



## 94 Brougham (Jul 15, 2007)

can anybody tell me where i can get some cadillac chips for tha knockoffs?


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 20 2008, 11:00 PM~10219138
> *is it a hopper?
> *


Coming to a hop near you.Dream Team Style.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 20 2008, 10:03 PM~10219172
> *Coming to a hop near you.Dream Team Style.
> *


 :0 you guys taking another trip to the northwest


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94 Brougham_@Mar 20 2008, 11:01 PM~10219150
> *can anybody tell me where i can get some cadillac chips for tha knockoffs?
> *


HOMIES HYD.GOT THEM IN PARAMOUNT CALIFORNIA.THEY GOT THE METAL ONES


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 20 2008, 10:46 PM~10218993
> *LIGHTS LOOK GOOD BRO  :thumbsup:
> THE COLOR & PINSTRIPING  IS CLEAN  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 20 2008, 11:04 PM~10219186
> *:0 you guys taking another trip to the northwest
> *


HOPEFULLY WE BE READY THIS SUMMER FOR ANOTHER TOUR.


----------



## 94 Brougham (Jul 15, 2007)

how do i get a hold of them got a number?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94 Brougham_@Mar 20 2008, 10:33 PM~10219359
> *how do i get a hold of them got a number?
> *


my homie KUSTOMBUILDER on here makes em :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 20 2008, 09:40 PM~10218942
> *HERE'S YOUR PIC'S BRO .
> 
> 
> ...


clean stripin...who did it? kinda looks like Curlys work.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 20 2008, 08:54 AM~10214214
> *It's mechanical...There's a lever and a spring.  It's replaceable, but a PITA and I don't think it's especially cheap.
> And Dave, that Fleet is looking SICK! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


  figured it out....the little cable snapped....but i got it workin again....all these years of working in a body shop sure does put my imagination to use....putting things together to make it work :biggrin:


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Mar 20 2008, 09:47 PM~10219452
> *clean stripin...who did it? kinda looks like Curlys work.
> *


Looks more like Mike Lamberson


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Mar 20 2008, 11:32 PM~10219747
> *Looks more like Mike Lamberson
> *


yeah kinda huh


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 21 2008, 12:40 AM~10218942
> *HERE'S YOUR PIC'S BRO .
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass nene..what year is it?


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

93 PARTS CAR IF ANYBODY IS INTERESTED!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=399621


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 20 2008, 06:57 PM~10216815
> *hahahaha shit I never noticed that...I'll put it in a jar and sell it on ebay like someone said... :roflmao:
> *





I Want My Percentage!


:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 21 2008, 12:43 AM~10218964
> *Real clean Nene
> *


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 20 2008, 10:03 PM~10219172
> *Coming to a hop near you.Dream Team Style.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:0


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by emhomie13_@Mar 21 2008, 02:16 AM~10220079
> *93 PARTS CAR IF ANYBODY IS INTERESTED!
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=399621
> *


'93 DIDN'T HAVE THE LT1. :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 21 2008, 03:36 AM~10220532
> *I Want My Percentage!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 21 2008, 09:31 AM~10221261
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


very nice...


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Mar 21 2008, 12:49 AM~10219466
> * figured it out....the little cable snapped....but i got it workin again....all these years of working in a body shop sure does put my imagination to use....putting things together to make it work  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 20 2008, 11:43 PM~10218964
> *Real clean Nene
> *


x2


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 21 2008, 12:40 AM~10218942
> *HERE'S YOUR PIC'S BRO .
> 
> 
> ...



bro that caddys off the fokkin hook !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 20 2008, 11:40 PM~10218942
> *HERE'S YOUR PIC'S BRO .
> 
> 
> ...



daaaaaaaamn nene this is badass


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 20 2008, 11:40 PM~10218942
> *HERE'S YOUR PIC'S BRO .
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 20 2008, 10:39 PM~10218933
> *Thanks for all the replys.hope fully someone got them.
> *


Sorry bout that bro, got them just after I got off the computer last night.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 21 2008, 10:02 AM~10221737
> *bro that caddys off the fokkin hook !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

anyone ever juiced one of these? :0 seen older fleets but not this.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 20 2008, 11:44 PM~10218976
> *Thanks for the pics homie.what do think about my leds?I'm going to send you some of the mirrors too.
> *


dam man those LEDs are BAD ASS...where did you get those?


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 21 2008, 03:20 PM~10224505
> *dam man those LEDs are BAD ASS...where did you get those?
> *



HE MADE THEM :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Mar 21 2008, 02:24 PM~10223813
> *anyone ever juiced one of these? :0 seen older fleets but not this.
> 
> 
> ...


From my collection. :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

:0 are those resin?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Mar 21 2008, 04:39 PM~10224630
> *:0 are those resin?
> *


yes sir.


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 20 2008, 10:40 PM~10218942
> *HERE'S YOUR PIC'S BRO .
> 
> 
> ...


What color is the interior?


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Mar 21 2008, 03:43 PM~10224660
> *What color is the interior?
> *


I THINK HE TOLD ME TAN , BUT HE MIGHT HAVE BEEN
REFERING TO SOME EXTRA PARTS HE HAS .


----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

Since this is a fleetwood topic. Will 13inch chinas fit and not rub the skirt without any mods?


----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

13x7's to be exact


----------



## 94 Brougham (Jul 15, 2007)

jus gota grind the skirt alil


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

anybody thrown some cragars on their fleet before? not swangas or none of that trash just some typical 30 spoke or 50 spoke shits?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Mar 21 2008, 08:50 PM~10226450
> *anybody thrown some cragars on their fleet before? not swangas or none of that trash just some typical 30 spoke or 50 spoke shits?
> *


theres one in modesto


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Mar 20 2008, 11:32 PM~10219747
> *Looks more like Mike Lamberson
> *


 :dunno: looks like the style on the el co curly did for the Big "M" to me :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by badwayz30_@Mar 21 2008, 09:17 PM~10225782
> *Since this is a fleetwood topic. Will 13inch chinas fit  and not rub the skirt without any mods?
> *


wouldnt fit on mine, hit the body NOT the skirt. i jacked up the rear end and it wasnt "laid" out and i couldnt turn the wheel by hand


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 21 2008, 10:31 AM~10221261
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Mar 21 2008, 04:43 PM~10224660
> *What color is the interior?
> *


Black leather and swade soon to be black sting ray inserts.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Mar 21 2008, 10:59 PM~10226497
> *theres one in modesto
> *


pics?


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 22 2008, 01:20 AM~10227536
> *Black leather and swade soon to be black sting ray inserts.
> *


Nice, car looks really good. Who did the leafing?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*WHO SELL'S NARDI STEERING WHEELS ?? ALL I SEEM TO FIND IS GRANT STEERING WHEELS !! *


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

13's...chinas










slapped them on last night...


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

One of my old ones. 2004 i think


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Mar 21 2008, 01:24 PM~10223813
> *anyone ever juiced one of these? :0 seen older fleets but not this.
> 
> 
> ...


No! But I know someone working on this one!!! :0


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 22 2008, 10:51 AM~10228685
> *WHO SELL'S NARDI STEERING WHEELS ?? ALL I SEEM TO FIND IS GRANT STEERING WHEELS !!
> *



check ebay. that is where i got mine. there is also a place in cali that was selling them new. i will pm you the info when i find it.


----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 22 2008, 09:20 PM~10232200
> *One of my old ones. 2004 i think
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## TOXXIC (Jun 29, 2006)

has anyone had problems with there fuel pump sending unit????????


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Mar 23 2008, 05:20 AM~10233680
> *check ebay. that is where i got mine. there is also a  place in cali that was selling them new. i will pm you the info when i find it.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 23 2008, 05:24 PM~10235877
> *:wave:
> *


u ready for tampa ?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Mar 23 2008, 07:01 PM~10237520
> *u ready for tampa ?
> *


Still working on it right now! Just stoped to eat alittle something. And know back to work!!! :banghead:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Mar 23 2008, 10:01 PM~10237520
> *u ready for tampa ?
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 23 2008, 11:24 PM~10238210
> *Still working on it right now! Just stoped to eat alittle something. And know back to work!!!  :banghead:
> *




Puttin In Work TO Make Em Hurt... :thumbsup:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 23 2008, 11:24 PM~10238210
> *Still working on it right now! Just stoped to eat alittle something. And know back to work!!!  :banghead:
> *


:biggrin:...The Crypt Keeper....91 Cadillac Fleetwood Hearse *Coming Soon*
Lac-of-Respect........93 Cadillac Fleetwood
Done Deal..............95 Cadillac Fleetwood (1st - 2dr Vert)

:0 shit ***** save a couple for us u buyin em all up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Mar 23 2008, 10:23 PM~10239270
> *:biggrin:...The Crypt Keeper....91 Cadillac Fleetwood Hearse *Coming Soon*
> Lac-of-Respect........93 Cadillac Fleetwood
> Done Deal..............95 Cadillac Fleetwood (1st - 2dr Vert)
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

any sneak pics of that 91 :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 24 2008, 02:12 AM~10239547
> *:roflmao:
> *





:0


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 23 2008, 11:17 PM~10239574
> *any sneak pics of that 91 :0
> *


On the last page!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Mar 21 2008, 11:30 PM~10226690
> *wouldnt fit on mine, hit the body NOT the skirt. i jacked up the rear end and it wasnt "laid" out and i couldnt turn the wheel by hand
> *


x2 I'm working on a short rear, but in the meantime I guess I need to flex out the sides of the quarters or something...? :uh:

Link to thread about fitting 13s on Fleetwoods.



> _Originally posted by TOXXIC_@Mar 23 2008, 04:34 PM~10235942
> *has anyone had problems with there fuel pump sending unit????????
> *


Such as...? :dunno:

Fuel pumps go bad. Sending units go bad. My white '94 had them replaced, along with the harness.


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

GOT MY CAR LAST WEEKEND FROM THE HOMIE EDDY FINISHED INSTALLING MY HYDROS DOES A LIL. SOMETHING JUST FOR THE STREETS  BY THE WAY ITS MY DAILY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYiXZKmPtBw


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 24 2008, 08:59 AM~10240821
> *x2  I'm working on a short rear, but in the meantime I guess I need to flex out the sides of the quarters or something...? :uh:
> 
> Link to thread about fitting 13s on Fleetwoods.
> ...


 :yessad: :angry: Mine went out also, weird shit because my harness was toasted and crispy hno: scarey because that sits on top of the gas tank.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 24 2008, 12:09 PM~10241657
> * :yessad:  :angry: Mine went out also, weird shit because my harness was toasted and crispy hno: scarey because that sits on top of the gas tank.
> *


Yeah man, that's what the previous owner of my white '94 said - the harness was about ready to ignite that shit!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

So who else rolled out their quarters to stop 13x7 from rubbing? :dunno: How'd you do it?


----------



## 4SHOW (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 24 2008, 07:53 AM~10240785
> *On the last page!
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## hoppin6 (Mar 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 24 2008, 03:19 PM~10243022
> *So who else rolled out their quarters to stop 13x7 from rubbing? :dunno:  How'd you do it?
> *


Heres my 13/7s I didnt have to do anything to the quarters and they dont rub but these r D's so maybe thats the diffrence


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 24 2008, 11:09 AM~10241657
> * :yessad:  :angry: Mine went out also, weird shit because my harness was toasted and crispy hno: scarey because that sits on top of the gas tank.
> *



that happened 2 mine also....


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 24 2008, 03:36 PM~10243655
> *that happened 2 mine also....
> *


So mabe thats what happens everytime they go out?  My boy pulled out the fuel pump and I couldnt believe my eyes...if they were speaker wires there would have been smoke. :0


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 24 2008, 02:39 PM~10243676
> *So mabe thats what happens everytime they go out?   My boy pulled out the fuel pump and I couldnt believe my eyes...if they were speaker wires there would have been smoke.  :0
> *


happened to me and 2 other people i know so i guess its rather common. :burn:


----------



## TOXXIC (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 24 2008, 07:59 AM~10240821
> *x2  I'm working on a short rear, but in the meantime I guess I need to flex out the sides of the quarters or something...? :uh:
> 
> Link to thread about fitting 13s on Fleetwoods.
> ...


my car 96, stopped on me and wouldn't start back up. changed the fuel pump and the harness. the wires on the sending unit looked bad and the harness inside the tank was melted but I didn't change the sending unit
 now you can hear the pump, gas says full but its only 2gals and it still won't start :angry:


----------



## Mush Mouf (Jan 7, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOXXIC_@Mar 24 2008, 05:08 PM~10244337
> *my car 96, stopped on me and wouldn't start back up. changed the fuel pump and the harness. the wires on the sending unit looked bad and the harness inside the tank was melted but I didn't change the sending unit
> now you can hear the pump, gas says full but its only 2gals and it still won't start :angry:
> *


Why drop the tank, replace the pump but not replace the sending unit...especially if it already "looks bad"????


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Mar 12 2008, 09:39 AM~10151209
> *that looks just like mine  :biggrin: lookin good
> *



Nice color.


----------



## TOXXIC (Jun 29, 2006)

I should have but didn't really think about it at the time. you learn from your mistakes that's why I'm here :biggrin: I have a new unit on the way but I wanted to know if that could be the reason why it won't start. I would rather fuck up first and learn than to pay and not know


----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 23 2008, 12:59 AM~10233341
> *No! But I know someone working on this one!!!  :0
> 
> 
> ...


YOU TRYIN' TO PUT THAT SHIT IN THE BOOTH OR A FULL MURDERED OUT EDITION? :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 24 2008, 07:53 AM~10240785
> *On the last page!
> *


what plans you got for it?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4SHOW_@Mar 24 2008, 01:32 PM~10243132
> *:loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIQUIDLINES_@Mar 24 2008, 07:09 PM~10246257
> *YOU TRYIN' TO PUT THAT SHIT IN THE BOOTH OR A FULL MURDERED OUT EDITION? :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 24 2008, 07:10 PM~10246267
> *what plans you got for it?
> *


 hno: :wow: :nono: 
**COMING SOON**


----------



## flossyb93 (Sep 28, 2005)

does anyone know what brake caliper would fit on a big body so you dont have to grind the stock ones so your rims will fit :dunno:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 25 2008, 02:22 AM~10248464
> *hno:  :wow:  :nono:
> **COMING SOON**
> *



:0 






:biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by flossyb93_@Mar 24 2008, 11:52 PM~10248659
> *does anyone know what brake caliper would fit on a big body so you dont have to grind the stock ones so your rims will fit :dunno:
> *


ANY CALIPER YOU USE WILL NEED TO B GRINDED IF YOU PUT 13'S .
IF YOU PUT 14 NO GRINDING WITH THE STOCK CALIPER'S


----------



## sureside (Mar 24, 2008)

Chino's ride


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 24 2008, 03:19 PM~10243022
> *So who else rolled out their quarters to stop 13x7 from rubbing? :dunno:  How'd you do it?
> *


Nobody daring?


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sureside_@Mar 25 2008, 03:45 AM~10248955
> *Chino's ride
> 
> 
> ...


nice! anymore pics??


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Mar 25 2008, 09:36 AM~10249585
> *nice! anymore pics??
> *


yes but on french lowrider sites...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureside_@Mar 25 2008, 04:45 AM~10248955
> *Chino's ride
> 
> 
> ...


wow thats a sick ass caddy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4SHOW_@Mar 24 2008, 01:32 PM~10243132
> *:loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


YES, YES I AM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUWETHlMxZk&feature=related


----------



## Sal Collaziano (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice paint work! Very nice! What do these cars ride like with the small wheels?


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 20 2008, 09:40 PM~10218942
> *HERE'S YOUR PIC'S BRO .
> 
> 
> ...


clean! luvN the 3rd brake light and l.e.d.s! nice lookin car,props.! how do u get those led.s n e way??curious


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sureside_@Mar 25 2008, 01:45 AM~10248955
> *Chino's ride
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sal Collaziano_@Mar 25 2008, 12:43 PM~10251885
> *Nice paint work! Very nice! What do these cars ride like with the small wheels?
> *


They ride just fine....


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

does anyone know where you can get a new carpet kit for a 95?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

nice cadi!!!!!!!!!


i have a 79 mc n the making the same color for my wifie...........


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ALMOST DONE



























































thats all you get cause im not done hiding the wires and all that shit...drove it for the first time tonight in 3 months...god it felt good

ill be finishing up everything tomorrow and waxing it ...ill have finished pics tomorrow


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Almost Done!!! :cheesy:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sal Collaziano_@Mar 25 2008, 02:43 PM~10251885
> *Nice paint work! Very nice! What do these cars ride like with the small wheels?
> *


Hey, it's Sal from the Cadillac Forums.


----------



## KISS MY S.S. (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureside_@Mar 25 2008, 01:45 AM~10248955
> *Chino's ride
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 25 2008, 10:33 PM~10257085
> *ALMOST DONE
> 
> 
> ...


:0 that looks real nice!

hey thats my house phone! :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureside_@Mar 25 2008, 02:45 AM~10248955
> *Chino's ride
> 
> 
> ...


THAT BITCH IS SIC :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Mar 26 2008, 04:02 PM~10260839
> *THAT BITCH IS SIC :0
> *


x100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 25 2008, 11:02 PM~10257214
> *Almost Done!!!  :cheesy:
> *


TIME'S A TICKIN'. :0


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 25 2008, 11:02 PM~10257214
> *Almost Done!!!  :cheesy:
> *


PROGRESS PIC'S :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 26 2008, 02:02 AM~10257214
> *Almost Done!!!  :cheesy:
> *




:0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 26 2008, 06:09 PM~10261805
> *PROGRESS PIC'S  :biggrin:
> *




:yes:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 26 2008, 03:09 PM~10261805
> *PROGRESS PIC'S  :biggrin:
> *


Tampa!!! :biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Cadillac Fleetwood Video Nice Paint


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 27 2008, 11:41 AM~10268490
> *Tampa!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureside_@Mar 25 2008, 01:45 AM~10248955
> *Chino's ride
> 
> 
> ...


bad as ride :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 27 2008, 11:41 AM~10268490
> *Tampa!!!  :biggrin:
> *


YOU SHOULD GET A PACKAGE IN THE MAIL BY SATURDAY 
OR MONDAY @ THE LATEST :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

here you go..99% done i should say..have some small things to FIX but im on it so dont worry lol
also will be swapping the gold hd noid out for a chrome one once loan and sons gets it to me


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

thats a nice setup


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 27 2008, 04:27 PM~10270285
> *here you go..99% done i should say..have some small things to FIX but im on it so dont worry lol
> also will be swapping the gold hd noid out for a chrome one once loan and sons gets it to me
> 
> ...


Damn, nice job on re-doing the setup :thumbsup: Now let me stop so the pink haters can start


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 27 2008, 05:35 PM~10270368
> *Damn, nice job on re-doing the setup :thumbsup: Now let me stop so the pink haters can start
> *


thanks man...ive been working on it since the 2nd week of Jan...took forever to get everything done...and its not even done yet..got a few leaks to work out...leaks and white is no good lol....


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 27 2008, 02:41 PM~10268490
> *Tampa!!!  :biggrin:
> *





hno:





:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 27 2008, 03:27 PM~10270285
> *here you go..99% done i should say..have some small things to FIX but im on it so dont worry lol
> also will be swapping the gold hd noid out for a chrome one once loan and sons gets it to me
> 
> ...


did mike do the striping?


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 27 2008, 03:27 PM~10270285
> *here you go..99% done i should say..have some small things to FIX but im on it so dont worry lol
> also will be swapping the gold hd noid out for a chrome one once loan and sons gets it to me
> 
> ...


damn that looks real good  now all you need is a set of 13s to set it off nice :biggrin:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 27 2008, 02:27 PM~10270285
> *here you go..99% done i should say..have some small things to FIX but im on it so dont worry lol
> also will be swapping the gold hd noid out for a chrome one once loan and sons gets it to me
> 
> ...


Setup looks real nice!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

FINGER TIGHT PAINT AND BODY


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

^^^more pics


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 27 2008, 10:09 PM~10273056
> *^^^more pics
> *


of the gray cadi???


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

yezir


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 27 2008, 10:13 PM~10273085
> *yezir
> *


go to my build up "JESUS IS LORD REBUILD" :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Mar 27 2008, 11:56 PM~10272928
> *FINGER TIGHT PAINT AND BODY
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao:



i Thought It Was Sporting A Wing On The First Pic... I Was Like HOLY PAISA! :rofl:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Scrilla, OGDinoe1*



:wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Mar 14 2008, 07:05 PM~10171430
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureside_@Mar 25 2008, 04:45 AM~10248955
> *Chino's ride
> 
> 
> ...


my favorite paint and paterns i seen on a caddy


----------



## 94 Brougham (Jul 15, 2007)

my 94 wants to turn off when i hit the gas and wont go very fast at all can anybody tell me what the problem might be :dunno:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94 Brougham_@Mar 28 2008, 11:43 AM~10276300
> *my 94 wants to turn off when i hit the gas and wont go very fast at all can anybody tell me what the problem might be :dunno:
> *



I just had the same problem with mines. I replaced the spark plugs, opti spark distributer and fuel injectors. It works like new now.


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 94 Brougham_@Mar 28 2008, 12:43 PM~10276300
> *my 94 wants to turn off when i hit the gas and wont go very fast at all can anybody tell me what the problem might be :dunno:
> *



Sounds like a fuel filter... or pump


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 24 2008, 02:12 AM~10239547
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Mar 27 2008, 10:19 PM~10272590
> *did mike do the striping?
> *


no a guy that Mike had it done by... Jim Hetz....but if i ever change it up or ADD to it (in the plans) Mike will be doing it


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Mar 27 2008, 10:39 PM~10272771
> *Setup looks real nice!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks man


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 27 2008, 10:37 PM~10272756
> *damn that looks real good  now all you need is a set of 13s to set it off nice :biggrin:
> *


ill pass on the 13s lol..drive it to much....but it would look good for sure....


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate+Mar 28 2008, 12:40 PM~10277216-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May the lowrider gods strike you down for that blasphemey! :angry:  :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 28 2008, 07:07 PM~10279322
> *What did it cost you? Just curious..already did my plugs and opti.
> May the lowrider gods strike you down for that blasphemey!  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


didnt say i didnt like them lol....just dont want to mess with getting them to fit unless i ever get daytons


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 28 2008, 02:00 PM~10278237
> *no a guy that Mike had it done by... Jim Hetz....but if i ever change it up or ADD to it (in the plans) Mike will be doing it
> *


oh, same guy that originally did his up


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Tampa... :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Mar 29 2008, 12:46 AM~10281769
> *oh, same guy that originally did his up
> *


yep...i forgot mike took off all the stripes he paid for and re did them him self lol


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94 Brougham_@Mar 28 2008, 09:43 AM~10276300
> *my 94 wants to turn off when i hit the gas and wont go very fast at all can anybody tell me what the problem might be :dunno:
> *


these lt1s have a big problem wit the wire on the mass airflow meter gettin loose and disconnectin check dat if not most likely gona be that piece of shit opti spark.............i just replaced my optispark 2 days ago cuz it was runnin like shit.......when i was done it was still missin so i got under there and checked my wires.. come to find out my #7 pllug wire was sittin on the exhaust manifold and broke into 2 as soon as i touched it!!!!!!! :angry: :angry: good thing i had an extra set of wires at home........now its runnin and driving lika cadillac!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

can anyone tell me the price for a brand new E&G conti kit? or at least the price range?


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 28 2008, 02:03 PM~10278263
> *ill pass on the 13s lol..drive it to much....but it would look good for sure....
> *


 :angry: :nono: i drive it everyday on 13's , and if you been to Cali, you know what kinda traffic we got....everywhere we go


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Mar 29 2008, 04:49 PM~10284697
> *:angry:  :nono: i drive it everyday on 13's , and if you been to Cali, you know what kinda traffic we got....everywhere we go
> *


but thats you lol...if i get some Ds itll be 13s....untill then i wont mess with them


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 29 2008, 03:18 PM~10284855
> *but thats you lol...if i get some Ds itll be 13s....untill then i wont mess with them
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 29 2008, 07:40 AM~10282785
> *yep...i forgot mike took off all the stripes he paid for and re did them him self lol
> *


looks a lot better now in my opinion....mikes ride, that is :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I need stock big body skirts anybody have some PM me. they gotta be clean not beat up though.


----------



## B.dizzle (Mar 1, 2008)

SHOUT OUT 2 ALL MY TRU BIG BODY RIDERZ!! IF IT AIN'T NO WOOD IT AIN'T NO GOOD!!.... P.S. IF IT AIN'T ON 13'S IT AIN'T NO TRU LOWRIDER!! 3-1-4!!!


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.dizzle_@Mar 29 2008, 05:27 PM~10285172
> *SHOUT OUT 2 ALL MY TRU BIG BODY RIDERZ!! IF IT AIN'T NO WOOD IT AIN'T NO GOOD!!.... P.S. IF IT AIN'T ON 13'S IT AIN'T NO TRU LOWRIDER!!  3-1-4!!!
> *


 :|


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B.dizzle_@Mar 29 2008, 06:27 PM~10285172
> *SHOUT OUT 2 ALL MY TRU BIG BODY RIDERZ!! IF IT AIN'T NO WOOD IT AIN'T NO GOOD!!.... P.S. IF IT AIN'T ON 13'S IT AIN'T NO TRU LOWRIDER!!  3-1-4!!!
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B.dizzle_@Mar 29 2008, 04:27 PM~10285172
> *SHOUT OUT 2 ALL MY TRU BIG BODY RIDERZ!! IF IT AIN'T NO WOOD IT AIN'T NO GOOD!!.... P.S. IF IT AIN'T ON 13'S IT AIN'T NO TRU LOWRIDER!!  3-1-4!!!
> *


   :0 :angry: :biggrin: :cheesy:  :uh:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.dizzle_@Mar 29 2008, 06:27 PM~10285172
> *SHOUT OUT 2 ALL MY TRU BIG BODY RIDERZ!! IF IT AIN'T NO WOOD IT AIN'T NO GOOD!!.... P.S. IF IT AIN'T ON 13'S IT AIN'T NO TRU LOWRIDER!!  3-1-4!!!
> *


post some pics of your ride homie


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 29 2008, 09:17 PM~10286073
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


dont trip amigo ur caddys one of the cleanest that doesnt ride a trailer


----------



## TOXXIC (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm with you homie, 13s look good but if its not raining I'm in my ride. bitch don't stop in the rain,lol 14s for me and I'll never get a trailer!!!!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P RIP Shorty_@Mar 29 2008, 03:41 PM~10284641
> *can anyone tell me the price for a brand new E&G conti kit? or at least the price range?
> *


Hit up Bowtie Connection, they got them for around 800


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

IF ANYBODY WANTS A PARTS CAR FOR $1200!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=399621&st=40


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:0 Dinos caddy on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1996-Cadill...tem320233000549


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Mar 29 2008, 11:05 PM~10286772
> *dont trip amigo ur caddys one of the cleanest that doesnt ride a trailer
> *


it is pretty clean :cheesy: 
but theres alot thats cleaner..i still got a long way to go....just dont tell my wife :roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOXXIC_@Mar 29 2008, 11:08 PM~10286801
> *I'm with you homie, 13s look good but if its not raining I'm in my ride. bitch don't stop in the rain,lol  14s for me and I'll never get a trailer!!!!!
> *


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 29 2008, 09:37 PM~10287012
> *:0 Dinos caddy on ebay
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1996-Cadill...tem320233000549
> *



*& LOOK WHO IS HIGH BIDDER * :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 29 2008, 11:51 PM~10287108
> *& LOOK WHO IS HIGH BIDDER  :biggrin:
> *


it dont show me the high bidder


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 29 2008, 10:07 PM~10287216
> *it dont show me the high bidder
> *


REALLY ??? YOU CAN'T SEE WHO'S WINNING THE AUCTION ????


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Ya we stuck in Savannah Ga!!! The drive shaft blowed up going down 95S. chillin in the lobby of the hotel. Cold as hell!!! Cant be fixed until Mon.


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 30 2008, 01:36 AM~10287386
> *REALLY ??? YOU CAN'T SEE WHO'S WINNING THE AUCTION ????
> *


yea i'm winning :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 30 2008, 12:36 AM~10287386
> *REALLY ??? YOU CAN'T SEE WHO'S WINNING THE AUCTION ????
> *


shows it like this

1***y

lol


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Mar 30 2008, 07:53 PM~10289375
> *yea i'm winning  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Mar 30 2008, 10:53 AM~10289375
> *yea i'm winning  :biggrin:
> *


I DOUBT THATS YOU ....& IF IT IS YOU AIN'T WINNING FOR LONG


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 30 2008, 11:17 AM~10289533
> *shows it like this
> 
> 1***y
> ...


I DIDN'T KNOW THAT'S HOW YOU SEE IT . I WAS THE WINNING BIDDER 
@ THE TIME YOU POSTED . I DON'T KNOW WHO IS NOW THOUGH .


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Mar 30 2008, 10:53 AM~10289375
> *yea i'm winning  :biggrin:
> *


LIKE I SAID NOT FOR LONG , & HERE IS PROOF IT'S REALLY ME BIDDING .
NOW HOW ABOUT YOU SHOW SOME PROOF ?????????


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 30 2008, 02:59 PM~10289797
> *LIKE I SAID NOT FOR LONG , & HERE IS PROOF IT'S REALLY ME BIDDING .
> NOW HOW ABOUT YOU SHOW SOME PROOF ?????????
> 
> *


looks like you're second again :biggrin: 
4*******i <---that would be me..


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Mar 30 2008, 02:17 PM~10289538
> *:wave:
> *


hey whats up..hows your caddy coming along..i the new stuff you got for your tail lights..looks good.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Mar 30 2008, 12:10 PM~10289848
> *looks like you're second again :biggrin:
> 4*******i <---that would be me..
> *


OK THEN WHERE IS YOUR PROOF SCREEN SHOT ???? :biggrin: 
& MAYBE YOU BETTER LOOK AGAIN !!!!!! 

*CAUSE IT LOOKS LIKE YOUR IN 2'ND* :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

CELL PIC. NOT THE BEST. BUT FINALLY MOUNTED THE MIRROWS. WILL GET BETTER PICS LATER IN THE WEEK


----------



## B.dizzle (Mar 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Mar 29 2008, 09:02 PM~10286751
> *post some pics of your ride homie
> *


its not all done yet, i was just fucking with dude,he can ride what ever he wants but its 13s for me!


----------



## B.dizzle (Mar 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 29 2008, 07:17 PM~10286073
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


im not hating your lac is super clean,i just think they look better on 13s,the only time im going to use a trailer if im driving my car far outta town


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B.dizzle_@Mar 30 2008, 10:11 PM~10293328
> *im not hating your lac is super clean,i just think they look better on 13s,the only time im going to use a trailer if im driving my car far outta town
> *


its cool i didnt take it like that lol....13s are nice for sure...just where i live theres tons of hills and curves and lots of stop and go traffic so 13s would be gone quick...

but like i said ill do 13s if i ever get some Daytons


----------



## B.dizzle (Mar 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 30 2008, 08:38 PM~10293554
> *its cool i didnt take it like that lol....13s are nice for sure...just where i live theres tons of hills and curves and lots of stop and go traffic so 13s would be gone quick...
> 
> but like i said ill do 13s if i ever get some Daytons
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.dizzle_@Mar 30 2008, 10:03 PM~10293271
> *its not all done yet, i was just fucking with dude,he can ride what ever he wants but its 13s for me!
> *


cool, make sure you post some pics i can never see to many fleetwoods


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## B.dizzle (Mar 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Mar 30 2008, 08:51 PM~10293673
> *cool, make sure you post some pics i can never see to many fleetwoods
> *


i will (IF IT AIN'T NO WOOD ,IT AIN'T NO GOOD!)i got that from my grandpa  thats what he say about all caddi's :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood94 (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B.dizzle_@Mar 30 2008, 10:03 PM~10293271
> *its not all done yet, i was just fucking with dude,he can ride what ever he wants but its 13s for me!
> *


Sick car homie looks awesome!!!


----------



## Fleetwood94 (Mar 24, 2008)

Here is my 94 Fleetwood


----------



## Fleetwood94 (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Mar 30 2008, 04:16 PM~10290669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I hit the wrong quote button :0 

SICK CAR HOMIE!!! GOLD LOOKS AWESOME HOW MUCH DID ALL THAT COST???


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoyalKnights_@Mar 16 2008, 09:35 PM~10183740
> *94 fleetwood
> 
> 
> ...


finally got my new rims on an it looks alot better :biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> What did it cost you? Just curious..already did my plugs and opti.
> 
> the new fuel injectors were about $180 and the labor was $100.


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood94_@Mar 30 2008, 09:32 PM~10294054
> *I hit the wrong quote button  :0
> 
> SICK CAR HOMIE!!! GOLD LOOKS AWESOME HOW MUCH DID ALL THAT COST???
> *


THE COMPLETE CAR RUNS $3000


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Mar 31 2008, 07:34 AM~10296019
> *
> *


LOVE THIS BIGBODY COLOR SCHEME FLOWS NICE TIGHT WORK!


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Some fleetwoods from the Tampa Lowrider show. More to come later as others post.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

saweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

LRM Phoenix


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

slowly getting there...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 31 2008, 04:22 PM~10299453
> *slowly getting there...
> 
> 
> ...



OH MY GOD.... :0 :0 :0


----------



## B.dizzle (Mar 1, 2008)

anybody no where i can get those trunk mirrors at? :dunno:


----------



## ucechevy1965 (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.dizzle_@Mar 31 2008, 04:02 PM~10300143
> *anybody no where i can get those trunk mirrors at? :dunno:
> *


Mirror Image
14126 Gannet St. Suite 107
Santa Fe Springs, CA 90670

www.mdctinc.com
562-483-1445


----------



## B.dizzle (Mar 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucechevy1965_@Mar 31 2008, 04:30 PM~10300391
> *Mirror Image
> 14126 Gannet St.  Suite 107
> Santa Fe Springs, CA 90670
> ...


thanks homie.


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

"ODDWORLD"


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

....


----------



## 94 Brougham (Jul 15, 2007)

that cadi is fuckin sicc love that set up nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Mar 31 2008, 08:10 PM~10301302
> * "ODDWORLD"
> 
> 
> ...


nice set up...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Lasercut knockoff chips. :biggrin: 


















and a matching steering wheel.


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94 Brougham_@Mar 31 2008, 09:24 PM~10302812
> *that cadi is fuckin sicc love that set up nice job :thumbsup:
> *


Super Clean.x10000000


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 31 2008, 02:22 PM~10299453
> *slowly getting there...
> 
> 
> ...


WOW FUKN NICE...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Mar 31 2008, 09:56 PM~10303141
> *WOW FUKN NICE...
> 
> 
> *


x2


----------



## ucechevy1965 (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.dizzle_@Mar 31 2008, 05:26 PM~10300870
> *thanks homie.
> *


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 94 Brougham_@Mar 31 2008, 11:24 PM~10302812
> *that cadi is fuckin sicc love that set up nice job :thumbsup:
> *


incredible fokkin set up !!!


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Thanks....


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

IM LOOKING FOR THE WHOLE SHELL TOP FOR A 95 FLEET ANYBODY HAVE ANY INFO ON ONE????????????????????????????????????????

HELP ME PLEASE HELP ME PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Mar 31 2008, 01:17 PM~10298813
> * :0 THAT'S MY OLD LS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

EVEN MY ***** FLAKO AKA PLAYBOY DAT ALMOST DIED GOIN UP THERE TOOK HOME BEST PAINT...[/b][/size]


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*THIS IS ROLLIN FLEET HOOD EDITION*


----------



## KeK21 that Pimp (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

lets not let this get 2 page 4 anymore.... :biggrin:


----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 1 2008, 02:13 PM~10308793
> *IM LOOKING FOR THE WHOLE SHELL TOP FOR A 95 FLEET ANYBODY HAVE ANY INFO ON ONE????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> HELP ME PLEASE HELP ME PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL
> *


www.cadillac-parts-dealer.com You can get a fleetwood top new from this site.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Mar 31 2008, 12:59 PM~10297120
> *Some fleetwoods from the Tampa Lowrider show. More to come later as others post.
> 
> 
> ...




My Homie Rodys! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 31 2008, 02:22 PM~10299453
> *slowly getting there...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TYTE95_@Apr 2 2008, 01:03 AM~10313875
> *sorry i took so long, just seen your comment...i don't have any other pics because i sold them to my homie. here is a pic on his car and another link to more pics at the portland lrm show.
> 
> 
> ...


:0 

I thought those looked familiar :cheesy: 

sets that went out last week.





































big body skirts in full swing so if you want to get a set PM me. Polished stainless steel. 100% water jet cut and tig welded.


----------



## B.dizzle (Mar 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 31 2008, 08:34 PM~10302929
> *Lasercut knockoff chips. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


how much 4 a chrome set of chips? plus shipping and handling.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im going to sleep just made it back home!!!  :burn: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.dizzle_@Apr 2 2008, 08:40 AM~10314864
> *how much 4 a chrome set of chips? plus shipping and handling.
> *


pm me.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Mar 31 2008, 07:10 PM~10301302
> * "ODDWORLD"
> 
> 
> ...




NICE......................


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Apr 2 2008, 01:22 PM~10316044
> *DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im going to sleep just made it back home!!!    :burn:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *





Damn Homie.... Atleast You Made It Back Home Safe... 

You Always Have:

Obsession Fest In September Or The Cinco De Mayo(May 5th) Show In Greensbroo, NC For The Lowyalty CC Show To Show Off Those Rides...


----------



## 4SHOW (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Apr 2 2008, 10:22 AM~10316044
> *DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im going to sleep just made it back home!!!    :burn:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
THE SAVANNAH CAR SHOW AT THE OUTLET MALL WAS OFF THE HOOK THIS PAST WEEKEND GLAD WE GOT TO GO!
SAVANNAH GA SUPERSHOW 2008 !!!!
I PASSED LOYALTY CC ON 95 MONDAY NIGHT WHEN I WAS MY RENTAL SLAB!


----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4SHOW_@Apr 2 2008, 01:53 PM~10317905
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> THE SAVANNAH CAR SHOW AT THE OUTLET MALL  WAS OFF THE HOOK THIS PAST WEEKEND GLAD WE GOT TO GO!
> SAVANNAH GA SUPERSHOW 2008 !!!!
> ...


I THINK LAC-OF-RESPECT STOPPED OFF IN COLUMBIA SC FOR ANOTHER SHOW ON TUESDAY.THAT THING IS DEFINITLY A TRAILER QUEEN. 4000 MILES AND NEVER LEFT OFF THE TRAILER. :biggrin: SEE YOU FRIDAY FOOL. WE'LL GET THAT HEAD SWOLLEN. :thumbsup:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

Caught these at a show this past sunday in san marcos


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 2 2008, 02:40 PM~10318232
> *Caught these at a show this past sunday in san marcos
> 
> 
> ...



that first one is not a fleetwood, it's a roadmaster :angry:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Apr 2 2008, 02:52 PM~10318343
> *that first one is not a fleetwood, it's a roadmaster  :angry:
> *


THATS A B 4 & AFTER PIC .
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ucechevy1965 (Oct 30, 2005)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 2 2008, 03:57 PM~10318378
> *THATS A B 4 & AFTER PIC .
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 And they still didnt get the wheels right in the after :banghead: :biggrin:


----------



## Sal Collaziano (Mar 25, 2008)

Very nice! I'll be looking around for this car in South Florida!



> _Originally posted by Martian_@Mar 31 2008, 09:10 PM~10301302
> * "ODDWORLD"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 2 2008, 04:04 PM~10318921
> *:0 And they still didnt get the wheels right in the after :banghead:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Mar 31 2008, 07:10 PM~10301302
> * "ODDWORLD" </span>
> <img src=\'http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j75/dave532/cadiplaque.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *




<span style=\'color:green\'>Any better pics of the rear deck? Nice ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

nice !!!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Mar 31 2008, 07:10 PM~10301302
> * "ODDWORLD"
> 
> 
> ...




What interior does it have, any tweed?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

heres one a lil differnt than usual, 
supremes, hes got a hydro setup too, 

















n some tru spokes


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 2 2008, 06:04 PM~10318921
> *:0 And they still didnt get the wheels right in the after :banghead:  :biggrin:
> *


BUT thats a good start lol


----------



## ShowKase (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 31 2008, 02:22 PM~10299453
> *slowly getting there...
> 
> 
> ...


DUDE !

WHAT ...

THE ...

FUCK ???!?!?! :0 :0 :0


----------



## ShowKase (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 31 2008, 02:22 PM~10299453
> *slowly getting there...
> 
> 
> ...


DUDE !

WHAT ...

THE ...

FUCK ???!?!?! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIQUIDLINES_@Apr 2 2008, 02:00 PM~10317964
> *I THINK LAC-OF-RESPECT STOPPED OFF IN COLUMBIA SC FOR ANOTHER SHOW ON TUESDAY.THAT THING IS DEFINITLY A TRAILER QUEEN. 4000 MILES AND NEVER LEFT OFF THE TRAILER.  :biggrin: SEE YOU FRIDAY FOOL. WE'LL GET THAT HEAD SWOLLEN. :thumbsup:
> *


Well while I was stuck in Savannah Ga. I got a new hair cut! :cheesy: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JMOh-cul6M


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Apr 3 2008, 12:41 AM~10321997
> *Well while I was stuck in Savannah Ga. I got a new hair cut!  :cheesy:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JMOh-cul6M
> *




WTF!?!?!?! :uh:








JAGGER BOMBS!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 3 2008, 01:11 AM~10322802
> *WTF!?!?!?!  :uh:
> JAGGER BOMBS!!!!!  :roflmao:
> *


X2


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 2 2008, 04:45 AM~10314130
> *:0
> 
> I thought those looked familiar  :cheesy:
> ...


:thumbsup: UPS was good to me this week.


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Apr 2 2008, 02:52 PM~10318343
> *that first one is not a fleetwood, it's a roadmaster  :angry:
> *


I WUZ THINKIN THAT SAME SHIT :uh: ..BUT I WUZNT TOO SURE...CLOSE ENOUGH THOUGH


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 2 2008, 04:04 PM~10318921
> *:0 And they still didnt get the wheels right in the after :banghead:  :biggrin:
> *



AHAHAHAHAAHHHAHAHAHAH

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 3 2008, 08:09 AM~10323681
> *I WUZ THINKIN THAT SAME SHIT :uh: ..BUT I WUZNT TOO SURE...CLOSE ENOUGH THOUGH
> *





not even close...


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Apr 3 2008, 09:28 AM~10324628
> 
> not even close...
> [/b]



x1993.1994.1995.1996


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.dizzle_@Apr 2 2008, 08:40 AM~10314864
> *how much 4 a chrome set of chips? plus shipping and handling.
> *


what are you using as for the center cap?


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood+Apr 3 2008, 09:28 AM~10324628-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  iight, well i aint gonna argue with ya!...i fucked up..


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 3 2008, 02:09 PM~10326504
> *  iight, well i aint gonna argue with ya!...i fucked up..
> *


Its ok, in this thread everybody is perfect... you are allowed one fuck up  It just hurts our feelings when somebody calls a caprice, impala, roadmaster a cadillic or big body. :biggrin: Thanks for the pics though, some of us (me) have not been posting anything so you are keeping the thread alive :thumbsup:






Hey guys, I left my collection of info at home and I need a couple of part numbers:

Plastic (piece of shit) clips that are known to break and let the windows drop
Exhaust manifold bolts
Exhaust manifolds

Have exhaust leak on BOTH :angry: SIDES :banghead: Labor = 500.00 plus these parts. Gota have my shit running good because the looks dont mean shit if your stuck on the side of the road. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Ugly Kong


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Is that on a Blazer frame or something? Wheelbase looks too short and narrow. :nono:


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

:barf:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Apr 4 2008, 08:42 AM~10332439
> *Ugly Kong
> 
> 
> ...


they shouldve gave it to me for parts instead.............


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 4 2008, 08:02 AM~10333011
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Sick


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mistargreen_@Apr 4 2008, 09:09 AM~10333052
> *Sick
> *


x2


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 4 2008, 08:02 AM~10333011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DMAN thats bad, any brighter pics


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 4 2008, 10:02 AM~10333011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that lac is bad ass man....nice work...love it


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 4 2008, 08:02 AM~10333011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking Good  :thumbsup:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@Apr 4 2008, 01:08 PM~10334047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Apr 4 2008, 01:33 PM~10334251
> *Looking Good    :thumbsup:
> *


and urs? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 4 2008, 09:02 AM~10333011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT YEAR IS THAT STEARING WHEEL FROM.LOVE THAT LOOK IN THE B BODY


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 4 2008, 08:02 AM~10333011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY SHIT THIS BITCH IS NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!! MAN I LOVE THAT CAR!!!!!!!!!!!AND THAT COLOR ALSO..........!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Apr 4 2008, 09:33 AM~10334251
> *Looking Good    :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Apr 4 2008, 11:19 AM~10335083
> *WHAT YEAR IS THAT STEARING WHEEL FROM.LOVE THAT LOOK IN THE B BODY
> *


2008 escalade


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)

THAT MUTHAFUCCA IS BADDDDDDDDDDDDDD ASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> Its ok, in this thread everybody is perfect... you are allowed one fuck up  It just hurts our feelings when somebody calls a caprice, impala, roadmaster a cadillic or big body. :biggrin: Thanks for the pics though, some of us (me) have not been posting anything so you are keeping the thread alive :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  cool...i gotcha..


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

florida is busting out some real nice bigbodies!!


----------



## swanginbigbodies (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 4 2008, 10:02 AM~10333011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 4 2008, 03:23 PM~10335111
> *HOLY SHIT THIS BITCH IS NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!! MAN I LOVE THAT CAR!!!!!!!!!!!AND THAT COLOR ALSO..........!!!!!!!!!!
> *


hell ya!!!!!!all of his carz are fuckin clean


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93 fleetwood_@Apr 4 2008, 10:38 AM~10332855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


do you have any more better picz of the trunk


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Apr 4 2008, 02:08 PM~10335475
> *2008 escalade
> *


Will it fit right on or you have to get an adapter?How much does something like that runs for?its ok if you don't want to let your imfo out.looks tight


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I was wondering also.


----------



## swanginbigbodies (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Apr 4 2008, 09:32 PM~10338237
> *I was wondering also.
> *


x2


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Apr 4 2008, 06:42 AM~10332439
> *Ugly Kong
> 
> 
> ...



I threw up when i saw this... :uh: .....and yeah that has 2 be a blazer frame or somethin cause that wheel base doesnt look right at all...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 4 2008, 09:02 AM~10333011
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:worship: :worship: :worship: ...man this muthafucka is so clean...much props homie....all these big bodies that are coming out are holdin it down.....


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

That baby blue cadi is BAAD!!


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93 fleetwood_@Apr 4 2008, 07:38 AM~10332855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is it lifted now tony?


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Saw this on ebay.com? :worship: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/96-bigbody-2dr-cadilla...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 4 2008, 07:16 PM~10338599
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship: ...man this muthafucka is so clean...much props homie....all these big bodies that are coming out are holdin it down.....
> *


thanks hommie


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Apr 4 2008, 06:31 PM~10338219
> *Will it fit right on or you have to get an adapter?How much does something like that runs for?its ok if you don't want to let your imfo out.looks tight
> *


it fits right on I paid almost 1800 for the wheel and the air bag


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Apr 5 2008, 02:06 AM~10340475
> *Saw this on ebay.com? :worship:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/96-bigbody-2dr-cadilla...1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...


For how much?


----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRody23_@Apr 5 2008, 06:09 AM~10340924
> *For how much?
> *


$45


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

anyone know if it's possible to put chrome door handles on big bodies.....


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Apr 5 2008, 11:37 AM~10342241
> *anyone know if it's possible to put chrome door handles on big bodies.....
> *


Yes you can! :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Apr 5 2008, 11:37 AM~10342241
> *anyone know if it's possible to put chrome door handles on big bodies.....
> *


Yes you can! :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

nice


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 2 2008, 06:51 PM~10319300
> *Any better pics of the rear deck? Nice ride. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Apr 5 2008, 04:05 PM~10342828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :worship:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Apr 5 2008, 08:51 AM~10340789
> *it fits right on I paid almost 1800 for the wheel and the air bag
> *


 :0 :0 :0 damn cuzo you a baller!!!!!!!


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Apr 5 2008, 12:06 AM~10340475
> *Saw this on ebay.com? :worship:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/96-bigbody-2dr-cadilla...1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...


don't have to hit up ebay.. just check out the model section..
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=392592&hl=


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Apr 5 2008, 03:43 PM~10342269
> *Yes you can!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i knew ud have em..lol so whats the next show lac of respecrt will be attending?


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Apr 5 2008, 12:37 PM~10342241
> *anyone know if it's possible to put chrome door handles on big bodies.....
> *


roadmasters n caprices have them crome from factory n is the same shit just bolt off n bolt on!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

HERES A LITTLE BETTER PIC. WITH MIRROWS FINALLY MOUNTED


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Apr 6 2008, 07:32 AM~10346512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOOOOOO ***** YOU RIDING OUT TODAY O WHA???? :angry: :angry:  :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

STILL DRUNK FROM LAST NITE. I NEED SOME SLEEP


----------



## FernandoDeanda (Jul 12, 2003)

Now this is nice!



> _Originally posted by Sal Collaziano_@Apr 2 2008, 05:22 PM~10319069
> *Very nice! I'll be looking around for this car in South Florida!
> *


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Apr 6 2008, 07:37 AM~10346520
> *STILL DRUNK FROM LAST NITE. I NEED SOME SLEEP
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Lyfaluxury (Apr 12, 2004)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lyfaluxury_@Apr 6 2008, 02:13 PM~10348503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 

clean car


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lyfaluxury_@Apr 6 2008, 04:13 PM~10348503
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRody23_@Apr 5 2008, 08:25 PM~10344493
> *roadmasters n caprices have them crome from factory n is the same shit just bolt off n bolt on!!!  :thumbsup:
> *



really.....
off of what year should i get them from for my 93


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

i need some of those chrome door handles.....can anybody hook it up


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Apr 7 2008, 11:30 AM~10355462
> *i need some of those chrome door handles.....can anybody hook it up
> *


get some from a 90-91 caprice. i orderd some from the factory and they look real good. the ones i orderd have a rivot that you can bend back and the handle just comes right off.


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Apr 7 2008, 11:30 AM~10355462
> *i need some of those chrome door handles.....can anybody hook it up
> *


order some for a 90-91 caprice. i orderd some and all you have to do is bent the end of the rivot back straight, then pull the handle apart. just waitin to put mine on. :biggrin:


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

SHIT!!! double post, my bad!!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@Apr 7 2008, 12:08 PM~10355708
> *get some from a 90-91 caprice. i orderd some from the factory and they look real good. the ones i orderd have a rivot that you can bend back and the handle just comes right off.
> *



LINK PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Apr 7 2008, 12:22 PM~10355848
> *LINK PLEASE  :biggrin:
> *


my homie that works for a parts place has a hook up with this dealer n orderd them for me. cost 65 per handle.. we orderd 2 sets cause he has a lac also...


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@Apr 7 2008, 12:26 PM~10355908
> *my homie that works for a parts place has a hook up with this dealer n orderd them for me. cost 65 per handle.. we orderd 2 sets cause he has a lac also...
> *



CAN I SEE PICS OF YOURS ....POR FAVOR


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

LOOK AT THESE....WILL THEY FIT


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/DOOR-HANDLE...sspagenameZWD1V


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Apr 7 2008, 12:34 PM~10355993
> *CAN I SEE PICS OF YOURS ....POR FAVOR
> *


havent put em on yet, still waitin cause i might repaint my cadi. i'll take some pics of the handles when i get over to my homies shop.


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

i clicked up on the link and it says that the link has moved or no longer available. :dunno:


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

price: US $2.30 Buy It Now 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

End time: Apr-10-08 16:10:46 PDT (3 days 3 hours) 
Shipping costs: US $12.90
UPS Ground
Service to United States 
Ships to: United States 
Item location: Nationwide Distribution Centers, United States




put this on the search bar


250233167239


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

http://cpwstore.carpartswholesale.com/cata...4294966982+9369


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@Apr 7 2008, 01:26 PM~10355908
> *my homie that works for a parts place has a hook up with this dealer n orderd them for me. cost 65 per handle.. we orderd 2 sets cause he has a lac also...
> *


Provide a part number and I should be able to get a price from my boy at GM dealership.


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Apr 7 2008, 12:45 PM~10356120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aint that a bitch!!! i'll let my homie know bout these. hahahaha!! but they will fit!! :roflmao:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON+Apr 6 2008, 10:49 PM~10351732-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 skirts look good on there!


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 7 2008, 02:56 PM~10357239
> *:0  skirts look good on there!
> *



i'll probably hit you up in about 2 weeks to get mine done..... :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

skim whats the rate on these skirts?


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 7 2008, 11:16 AM~10355794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Real NICE LACS!!!! 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Apr 7 2008, 04:29 PM~10357515
> *skim whats the rate on these skirts?
> *


They are $275 if I do yours from your car, Most people do this if they have painted to match mouldings etc. 

$375 outright but Im running short on cores right now so I may have to do yours. I just sent out 5 sets and Im doing 4 more sets as we speak and those ones went pretty fast. I also buy extra stock skirts too if they are clean. They gotta be clean I cant send people some junk parts you know.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

FLEETOLAC FOR SALE 95 WIT LT1...................................... 


HIT ME WITA PM IF ANYBODY INTERESTED........


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

can someone please photoshop the dish of my rims brown like the car


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

which kit can i use to put gauges on the a pillar of my ride? 
the ss impala one? :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood94 (Mar 24, 2008)

my fleetwood

























































5 screens in my fleetwood


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood94_@Apr 7 2008, 09:00 PM~10360012
> *my fleetwood
> 
> 
> ...



Was that car on dallas craigslist a while back?


----------



## Fleetwood94 (Mar 24, 2008)

yeah I got it from a guy in Oak Cliff!!! Had to replace the hoses and put new pro hopper comp cylinders up front and also had to replace some orings on the dumps... But other than that its been a good car!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Yeah I remember seeing it a while back.


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood94_@Apr 7 2008, 07:00 PM~10360012
> *my fleetwood
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetwood94 (Mar 24, 2008)

thanks


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

I AM LOOKING TO BUY A 94 FLEETWOOD AND I NOTICED IT NEEDS..... 
A TOP DASH PAD
THE REAR BUMPER TRIM
AND THE SIDE TRIM HAS GOT THEM WRINKLES IN THEM

ANY IDEA ON HOW MUCH I AM LOOKING AT AS FAR AS PRICE....

THANKS


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Apr 7 2008, 09:48 PM~10359157
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: damm thats nice


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Apr 7 2008, 06:46 PM~10359131
> *can someone please photoshop the dish of my rims brown like the car
> 
> 
> ...


there u go


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 7 2008, 09:32 PM~10360292
> *I AM LOOKING TO BUY A 94 FLEETWOOD AND I NOTICED IT NEEDS.....
> A TOP DASH PAD
> THE REAR BUMPER TRIM
> ...


I think I still have one spear no wrinkles passenger side and the rear guards. If I find them you can have them.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood94_@Apr 7 2008, 08:08 PM~10360093
> *yeah I got it from a guy in Oak Cliff!!! Had to replace the hoses and put new pro hopper comp cylinders up front and also had to replace some orings on the dumps... But other than that its been a good car!!!
> *


,,,


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 7 2008, 08:42 PM~10360362
> *I think I still have one spear no wrinkles passenger side and the rear guards. If I find them you can have them.
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 7 2008, 08:40 PM~10360347
> *there u go
> 
> *


it think it might come out a bit darker

but should i do it???


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Apr 7 2008, 08:53 PM~10360449
> *it think it might come out a bit darker
> 
> but should i do it???
> *


i think something that looks like that would look right. ANODIZED... cause if you want something like the same paint to match the car might be too much of the same color on the car, but thats just my opinion. ill try and make it dark as the car but tommor..... im out :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Apr 7 2008, 08:53 PM~10360449
> *it think it might come out a bit darker
> 
> but should i do it???
> *


i think something that looks like that would look right. ANODIZED... cause if you want something like the same paint to match the car might be too much of the same color on the car, but thats just my opinion. ill try and make it dark as the car but tommor..... im out :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

NEED SOME HELP!!! JUST BOUGHT A 95 FLEET, CAN GET THE CAR TO START BUT SEEMS LIKE ITS RUNNING REAL RICH! DUMPING SOME DARK BLACK SMOKE OUT THE TAILPIPES (CARBON SMOKE) ALREADY CHANGED THE FUEL PUMP. FILTER AND SPARK PLUGS, CLEANED OUT THE MASS AIR FLOW, ANY INFO WOULD HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Apr 8 2008, 09:52 AM~10363237
> *NEED SOME HELP!!!  JUST BOUGHT A 95 FLEET, CAN GET THE CAR TO START BUT SEEMS LIKE ITS RUNNING REAL RICH! DUMPING SOME DARK BLACK SMOKE OUT THE TAILPIPES (CARBON SMOKE) ALREADY CHANGED THE FUEL PUMP. FILTER AND SPARK PLUGS, CLEANED OUT THE MASS AIR FLOW, ANY INFO WOULD HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Your best bet is to take it to a shop and run the machine to check your computer.I did it and they told me it was my map sensor.same problen,and now it runs like a champ.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Apr 8 2008, 10:01 AM~10363306
> *Your best bet is to take it to a shop and run the machine to check your computer.I did it and they told me it was my map sensor.same problen,and now it runs like a champ.
> *


THANKS HOMIE!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 8 2008, 12:25 PM~10363469
> *:0
> *


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 8 2008, 12:45 PM~10363591
> *
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Apr 7 2008, 08:34 PM~10360308
> *:nicoderm: damm thats nice
> *


yes it is, seen it in person.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

500


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Apr 8 2008, 09:33 PM~10365398
> *500
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

anyone got pics of a fleet thats silver with a black top? With black hubs and chrome spokes..thanks


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Apr 8 2008, 03:08 PM~10364714
> *yes it is, seen it in person.
> *


wherd u see it, carl casper?..


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

at da local pick and pull....


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

has everything still on the insides...


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 8 2008, 02:16 PM~10365728
> *at da local pick and pull....
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT WOULDN'T LAST A DAY LIKE THAT DOWN HERE .


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 8 2008, 07:46 PM~10367165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this bitch woulda been stripped bare round my way those coupes are hard to find


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 8 2008, 05:46 PM~10367165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN GO GET THE 96 MIRRORS OFF THAT 1 :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

just ordered these today, the stainless pillars and the one for the quarter window too :cheesy:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER+Apr 8 2008, 03:21 PM~10365774-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw those on ebay. Let us know how they look in person :thumbsup:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 8 2008, 08:11 PM~10367334
> *Up here either  :nosad: Damn! go back and strip it, all those parts will sell just on LIL alone :yes: Wish I could get to it, I could have extra everything :tears:
> Saw those on ebay. Let us know how they look in person :thumbsup:
> *


no doubt il post pics


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

10,000 POST


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

******** i NEED reverse lights, left and right, i dont care if the tabs are busted, but lenses need to be clean


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

ebay? i think i saw some lastnight on there


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

yo fellaz, if anybody can hook it up, i need these but for the driver side doors......just the wood grain though, not the handles...


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Apr 8 2008, 06:05 PM~10367301
> *
> 
> 
> ...



where did you get the ones for the quarter windows


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

same seller differnt item sold seperately. 
ebay homie


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Apr 8 2008, 08:01 PM~10368360
> *same seller differnt item sold seperately.
> ebay homie
> *



just looked and i didnt find shizzledizzle....do you have the item number...


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Apr 8 2008, 10:02 PM~10368370
> *just looked and i didnt find shizzledizzle....do you have the item number...
> *


yeah it took me some time to find em 
120244242534


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

sick....

did you get yours already, if you did , how are they ??
are they really stainless steel and in how long did you get them from the seller......


----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 8 2008, 02:17 PM~10365732
> *has everything still on the insides...
> *


Shit I was out there to today! The white bigbody probably still has the motor in it. Couldn't get the hood open.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

ordered em lastnight, both the b pillars and the quarters. i dunno when theyll be here. ill be out of the country for the next week 
but when i get back ill post em up n give u some feedback. i couldnt find the quarter window ones anywhere else and the b pillars were a decent price


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Apr 8 2008, 08:19 PM~10368546
> *ordered em lastnight, both the b pillars and the quarters. i dunno when theyll be here. ill be out of the country for the next week
> but when i get back ill post em up n give u some feedback. i couldnt find the quarter window ones anywhere else and the b pillars were a decent price
> *


cool, well let me know....i bouth my trims from a homie on here and i wanted those quarter ones at the time but i couldnt find them.....thanks for the hookup


----------



## 93CADILLAQ (Mar 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Apr 8 2008, 09:05 PM~10367301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The guy who sells those are on here, his name is uitztekatl1, in the part section selling the pillars, rear quarter and some for the rear of the car for 120 shipped


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93CADILLAQ_@Apr 8 2008, 10:23 PM~10368592
> *The guy who sells those are on here in the part section selling the pillars, rear quarter and some for the rear of the car for 120 shipped
> *


shiit i paid much less


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Apr 8 2008, 10:22 PM~10368591
> *cool, well let me know....i bouth my trims from a homie on here and i wanted those quarter ones at the time but i couldnt find them.....thanks for the hookup
> *


happy to help a fellow rider


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a few Sac-Town Big Bodys


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 8 2008, 08:47 PM~10369323
> *a few Sac-Town Big Bodys
> 
> 
> ...


Clean LACS! :biggrin:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Apr 8 2008, 08:52 PM~10368263
> *yo fellaz, if anybody can hook it up, i need these but for the driver side doors......just the wood grain though, not the handles...
> 
> 
> ...


ARE YOU GOING TO SAN BERNANDINO SHOW?I GOT FOUR DOORS COMPLETE WITH ALL WOOD AND DOOR PANELS.AND SOME EXTRA MOLDINGS.COME CHECK THEM OUT


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Apr 8 2008, 08:52 PM~10368263
> *yo fellaz, if anybody can hook it up, i need these but for the driver side doors......just the wood grain though, not the handles...
> 
> 
> ...


ARE YOU GOING TO SAN BERNANDINO SHOW?I GOT FOUR DOORS COMPLETE WITH ALL WOOD AND DOOR PANELS.AND SOME EXTRA MOLDINGS.COME CHECK THEM OUT


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 8 2008, 02:16 PM~10365728
> *at da local pick and pull....
> 
> 
> ...


A HOMIE CAN YOU SHIP ME SOME PARTS OFF THAT LAC OR I WILL BUY THE WHOLE CAR LET ME KNOW


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 8 2008, 05:46 PM~10367165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I NEED 2 MOVE 2 TEXAS AND FAST


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Apr 9 2008, 02:41 AM~10370116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Apr 8 2008, 09:52 PM~10368263
> *yo fellaz, if anybody can hook it up, i need these but for the driver side doors......just the wood grain though, not the handles...
> 
> 
> ...



Nice headrest what size?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Apr 9 2008, 12:41 AM~10369795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good, whered you buy yours from?


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Apr 9 2008, 05:33 AM~10370659
> *Nice headrest what size?
> *



they're off a escalade..... :biggrin:


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Apr 8 2008, 11:16 PM~10370010
> *ARE YOU GOING TO SAN BERNANDINO SHOW?I GOT FOUR DOORS COMPLETE WITH ALL WOOD AND DOOR PANELS.AND SOME EXTRA MOLDINGS.COME CHECK THEM OUT
> *



nah man i aint going.....


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Apr 8 2008, 09:52 AM~10363237
> *NEED SOME HELP!!!  JUST BOUGHT A 95 FLEET, CAN GET THE CAR TO START BUT SEEMS LIKE ITS RUNNING REAL RICH! DUMPING SOME DARK BLACK SMOKE OUT THE TAILPIPES (CARBON SMOKE) ALREADY CHANGED THE FUEL PUMP. FILTER AND SPARK PLUGS, CLEANED OUT THE MASS AIR FLOW, ANY INFO WOULD HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 the computers not puttin out any codes!


----------



## DESTINATION_CT (Jan 30, 2008)

THEM ARE SOME TIGHT ASS BIG BODIES I REGRET SELLING MINE ,AND THATS HOW THEM CADI SUPPOSED TO LOOK LIKE


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Apr 8 2008, 11:41 PM~10369795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How do you deal with the issue of the weather strip that is peeling at the top of the door? Have had this happen on a couple of mine and thought about taking it all off but not sure if thats the best way to go? Anybody got their ride painted and replaced those completly? Where did you get them and what are they called or part number? Thanks.


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 9 2008, 02:12 PM~10374240
> *How do you deal with the issue of the weather strip that is peeling at the top of the door? Have had this happen on a couple of mine and thought about taking it all off but not sure if thats the best way to go? Anybody got their ride painted and replaced those completly? Where did you get them and what are they called or part number? Thanks.
> *



just tear them out, thats what i did.....looks alot better too


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Apr 7 2008, 09:34 PM~10360308
> *:nicoderm: damm thats nice
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Apr 9 2008, 05:19 AM~10370744
> *lookin good, whered you buy yours from?
> *


Not my Lac. Got it off of another topic/post.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Apr 5 2008, 03:06 AM~10340475
> *Saw this on ebay.com? :worship:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/96-bigbody-2dr-cadilla...1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...



Just some custom made 1's i have done ! 





















































Plus i got a few more coming out in 08


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 8 2008, 06:46 PM~10367165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


found a fleetwood here at U-pull R-parts , was a nice triple black one everything was rusted out tho, only thing good left was front and rear fillers, taillights, all dash wood trim and front bumper. i grabbed it all.... dont see many big bodys in yards..


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

i need front corner park lights, its ok if they are broken or cracked i still need them.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Apr 9 2008, 03:17 PM~10374732
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Apr 9 2008, 04:17 PM~10374732
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


Que parte de michoacan eres bro?!!?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 9 2008, 09:10 PM~10377690
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, when did ******** start riding luxuries?


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 10 2008, 11:04 AM~10381552
> *Damn, when did ******** start riding luxuries?
> *


IT'S A DONK :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1+Apr 4 2008, 02:19 PM~10335083-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup.


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## nickatina (Dec 31, 2006)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 7 2008, 06:11 PM~10357831
> *They are $275 if I do yours from your car, Most people do this if they have painted to match mouldings etc.
> 
> $375 outright but Im running short on cores right now so I may have to do yours. I just sent out 5 sets and Im doing 4 more sets as we speak and those ones went pretty fast. I also buy extra stock skirts too if they are clean. They gotta be clean I cant send people some junk parts you know.
> *



ill see what i can find :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 10 2008, 11:27 PM~10388240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AINT THAT A GOOD TIMES RIDE :uh:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@Apr 11 2008, 12:46 AM~10388370
> *AINT THAT A GOOD TIMES RIDE :uh:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty+Apr 11 2008, 01:24 AM~10388204-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic.


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 10 2008, 12:57 PM~10382088
> *Fleetwoods are D-bodies.
> Yup.
> *


I WAS JUST BEING LAZY AND DIDN'T WANT TO SPELL BIG BODY,SO I WENT AT SAID B BODY.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Apr 11 2008, 10:51 AM~10389943
> *I WAS JUST BEING LAZY AND DIDN'T WANT TO SPELL BIG BODY,SO I WENT AT SAID B BODY.
> *


gotcha


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Apr 11 2008, 08:46 AM~10389259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this one has a nice trunk setup


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Apr 11 2008, 01:42 PM~10390858
> *this one has a nice trunk setup
> *


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Apr 11 2008, 01:02 PM~10391405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, just too much going on. LV pattern, dont see where the mural in the speaker box ties into the vehicle... :thumbsup: for the trunk, just feel that part of it would fit better in his next ride... but what do I know :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRody23_@Apr 10 2008, 09:54 AM~10380147
> *Que parte de michoacan eres bro?!!?
> *





:nono:





You Get Pulled Over For Asking Questions Like That...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

i think i blew my engine.... :tears: :tears: :tears: .......if it is, then pullin da body off da frame and redoin it totally......


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

these are my fleetwood factory rims that came on my players edition fleet....


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 12 2008, 03:27 PM~10399631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sorry to hear that, that sux..


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 12 2008, 04:27 PM~10399631
> *
> i think i blew my engine.... :tears:  :tears:  :tears: .......if it is, then pullin da body off da frame and redoin it totally......
> *


remain optamistic, my shit got fuct up and now im bringin her back out better than ever. its always a good excuse to completely flip the game


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 12 2008, 04:38 PM~10399701
> *these are my fleetwood factory rims that came on my players edition fleet....
> 
> 
> ...


those are nice


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

these aren't the best pics but this is it knight in the garage when i installed the new wheel in
:biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

RIP  

OLD BITCH HIT ME TODAY......HAD MY WIFE AND 3 KIDS WITH ME.....MY SON WAS IN THE BACK SEAT ON THE DRIVERS SIDE......NOT A SCRATCH ON ANY OF MY BABIES......THANK GOD......ALEX 7, LYDIA 5, AND AMAYA 2<<<SHE LOVES LOWRIDERS....










GONNA LOOK FOR ANOTHER ONE REAL SOON......BITCH FKN BENT MY DAYTON..... :angry: :angry:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 12 2008, 03:27 PM~10399631
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN HOMIE....SORRY TO HEAR THAT.....


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

Ahh fuck! That hurts homie, sorry to hear that. But the most important thing is your family are all ok. Good luck on your next ride.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2008, 09:15 PM~10401756
> *RIP
> 
> OLD BITCH HIT ME TODAY......HAD MY WIFE AND 3 KIDS WITH ME.....MY SON WAS IN THE BACK SEAT ON THE DRIVERS SIDE......NOT A SCRATCH ON ANY OF MY BABIES......THANK GOD......ALEX 7, LYDIA 5, AND AMAYA 2<<<SHE LOVES LOWRIDERS....
> ...




shit my boy has a lot down the street jus told me had has a 95. needs some body work . clean insides. 2g's. lmk if u want me to shoot u some pics.


MAKE A QUICK COMEBACK.
BTW , GLad the kidos are okay.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Apr 12 2008, 10:18 PM~10401780
> *Ahh fuck! That hurts homie, sorry to hear that. But the most important thing is your family are all ok. Good luck on your next ride.
> *



THANKS HOMIE. I'M SORE AS HELL. GOT SOME VICODIN AND MY FKED UP LAC IN THE DRIVEWAY. GONNA SEE HOW BAD INSURANCE IS GONNA FK ME AND START FROM THERE. BUT I DO KNOW THE BITCH IS GONNA REPLACE MY DAYTON. CAR STILL RUNS AND DRIVES GREAT. I WOULD HAVE DRIVEN IT HOME, BUT THE TIRE WAS GOING FLAT.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 12 2008, 10:18 PM~10401788
> *shit my boy has a lot down the street jus told me had has a 95. needs some body work . clean insides. 2g's. lmk if u want me to shoot u some pics.
> MAKE A QUICK COMEBACK.
> BTW , GLad the kidos are okay.
> *



OH SHIT. LET ME KNOW ON THE REAL HOMIE. SEND ME SOME PICS PLEASE. I MIGHT JUST HAVE TO DRIVE THERE TO PICK THAT BITCH UP TOMORROW.....HAHA..... I WANT A HARD TOP WITH A ROOF.....BUT I'M WEIGHING MY OPTIONS.

IF MY KIDS WOULD HAVE BEEN HURT, THEY WOULD STILL BE TRYING TO PRY MY FINGERS OFF THAT BITCH'S NECK. :angry: 

THANKS HOMIE!!!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2008, 09:23 PM~10401845
> *OH SHIT. LET ME KNOW ON THE REAL HOMIE. SEND ME SOME PICS PLEASE. I MIGHT JUST HAVE TO DRIVE THERE TO PICK THAT BITCH UP TOMORROW.....HAHA..... I WANT A HARD TOP WITH A ROOF.....BUT I'M WEIGHING MY OPTIONS.
> 
> IF MY KIDS WOULD HAVE BEEN HURT, THEY WOULD STILL BE TRYING TO PRY MY FINGERS OFF THAT BITCH'S NECK. :angry:
> ...




NO PROB U GOT MY NUM. HIT ME UP MANIANA , IM SURE I CAN GET TO IT , TO SNAP SOME SHOTS.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 12 2008, 10:24 PM~10401859
> *NO PROB U GOT MY NUM. HIT ME UP MANIANA , IM SURE I CAN GET TO IT , TO SNAP SOME SHOTS.
> *



WILL DO....THANKS AGAIN HOMIE....


MAN I MOVED MY CAR OUT THE ROAD AND THE RIM WAS LEAKING. HIT IT WITH THE DAYTON HAMMER AND IT STOPPED....TOWED HOME AND IT'S STILL HOLDIN AIR IN THE DRIVEWAY...... :biggrin: 


1992 DAYTONS #1....HAHA


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2008, 09:30 PM~10401920
> *WILL DO....THANKS AGAIN HOMIE....
> MAN I MOVED MY CAR OUT THE ROAD AND THE RIM WAS LEAKING. HIT IT WITH THE DAYTON HAMMER AND IT STOPPED....TOWED HOME AND IT'S STILL HOLDIN AIR IN THE DRIVEWAY...... :biggrin:
> 1992 DAYTONS #1....HAHA
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Apr 13 2008, 12:18 AM~10401780
> *Ahh fuck! That hurts homie, sorry to hear that. But the most important thing is your family are all ok. Good luck on your next ride.
> *








:yes:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

IM BACK!!! Computer has been down. What have I missed? Besides Tampa :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 12 2008, 09:07 PM~10401681
> *
> 
> 
> *


Your tag says 420 uffin: :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Apr 13 2008, 02:35 AM~10402980
> *IM BACK!!! Computer has been down. What have I missed? Besides Tampa  :biggrin:
> *






Welcome Back Homie.... :wave:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 13 2008, 07:05 AM~10403739
> *Welcome Back Homie....    :wave:
> *


Scrillaaaaa, Scrill the night. Its a Scrilla, Scrilla, Scrillaaaa....... :roflmao: 

Sup Cuz? :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

finally back on the streets


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 13 2008, 11:22 PM~10409472
> *
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2008, 11:15 PM~10401756
> *RIP
> 
> OLD BITCH HIT ME TODAY......HAD MY WIFE AND 3 KIDS WITH ME.....MY SON WAS IN THE BACK SEAT ON THE DRIVERS SIDE......NOT A SCRATCH ON ANY OF MY BABIES......THANK GOD......ALEX 7, LYDIA 5, AND AMAYA 2<<<SHE LOVES LOWRIDERS....
> ...


Damn man, sucks about your car, but I'm glad to hear your family is OK. :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2008, 10:15 PM~10401756
> *RIP
> 
> OLD BITCH HIT ME TODAY......HAD MY WIFE AND 3 KIDS WITH ME.....MY SON WAS IN THE BACK SEAT ON THE DRIVERS SIDE......NOT A SCRATCH ON ANY OF MY BABIES......THANK GOD......ALEX 7, LYDIA 5, AND AMAYA 2<<<SHE LOVES LOWRIDERS....
> ...


Sorry about wat happen bro!!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Hey, what's the secret to removing the huge Torx bolt that holds the seat cable in place? I have the whole seat bottom and track removed, but it's hung up on that bolt holding the cable. I can't get the thing to budge for the life of me, and I really don't want to strip out the threads? :dunno:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 14 2008, 08:26 AM~10410681
> *Hey, what's the secret to removing the huge Torx bolt that holds the seat cable in place?  I have the whole seat bottom and track removed, but it's hung up on that bolt holding the cable.  I can't get the thing to budge for the life of me, and I really don't want to strip out the threads?  :dunno:
> *



i used a big flat head screw driver and vice grips lol....but they make torx head sockets...if your not using one already


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Apr 14 2008, 05:05 PM~10415415
> *i used a big flat head screw driver and vice grips lol....but they make torx head sockets...if your not using one already
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2008, 10:20 PM~10401813
> *THANKS HOMIE. I'M SORE AS HELL. GOT SOME VICODIN AND MY FKED UP LAC IN THE DRIVEWAY. GONNA SEE HOW BAD INSURANCE IS GONNA FK ME AND START FROM THERE. BUT I DO KNOW THE BITCH IS GONNA REPLACE MY DAYTON. CAR STILL RUNS AND DRIVES GREAT. I WOULD HAVE DRIVEN IT HOME, BUT THE TIRE WAS GOING FLAT.
> *


Do your research. Get printouts of lacs for sale at dealerships in the area, kelly bluebook. If you sit back and let the insurance just pay you out they will get over on you. Do some homework and you will get full value.  
Damn, glad to hear your fam is ok :thumbsup:


----------



## "spokes" (Mar 18, 2007)

What size cylinders do most of you guys have,on your big bodies? (in the back)


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> What size cylinders do most of you guys have,on your big bodies?  (in the back)
> [/b]


12 but 14's fit


----------



## "spokes" (Mar 18, 2007)

i got 14's on my cadi right now,but i want to upgrade to 16's i have a slipyoke on it already,would i have to get another slipyoke since i will be going higher ?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> i got 14's on my cadi right now,but i want to upgrade to 16's i have a slipyoke on it already,would i have to get another slipyoke since i will be going higher ?
> [/b]


no idea


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad+Apr 14 2008, 06:05 AM~10410485-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you all!!! And thanks for the advice too homie.....i sell car insurance, but don't handle claims. talked to my claims dept and they told me to see what they offer and if it's not reasonable or close to what it's worth then to let them know. they would help me to get what i deserve...


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 14 2008, 09:32 PM~10416776
> *Thank you all!!! And thanks for the advice too homie.....i sell car insurance, but don't handle claims. talked to my claims dept and they told me to see what they offer and if it's not reasonable or close to what it's worth then to let them know. they would help me to get what i deserve...
> *


dam that sucks on the wreck man..glad you and fam are ok.....and thats cool you work at an insurance place..hope that plays in your favor...seeing your pic made me cringe and think what if that were me and my kids in the back....but thats the good thing about a BIG BODY..they are solid :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Apr 13 2008, 03:09 PM~10405187
> *Scrillaaaaa, Scrill the night. Its a Scrilla, Scrilla, Scrillaaaa.......  :roflmao:
> 
> Sup Cuz?  :nicoderm:  :wave:
> *





Not A Damn Thing Bro, Just Got Home From Sipping Coronas All Up And Down Floridas Coast... :biggrin: 




It Feels Good To Be Home... :cheesy:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad+Apr 14 2008, 08:26 AM~10410681-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I actually was using a Torx socket on a ratchet, and I can't get the bitch to budge! :angry: I didn't want to give it TOO much torque and have either the bolt strip out or the socket break, which as we all know Torx love to do. :uh: Thanks for the advice...



> What size cylinders do most of you guys have,on your big bodies?  (in the back)
> [/b]


I have 12s.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Another stupid question, but I could use your help: Do you have any tips for getting the upper control arms out?

I removed the lowers and the spindles. I removed the 2 upper nuts, wedged the upper up, took a breaker bar and broke loose the pressed-in bolts, but they don't thread out. I tried a pry bar, but they wouldn't pop through. The space is too tight to bang them with a hammer. Any tips??? They're just begging for some chrome. 

TIA!


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Always a wealth of information. Thanks.


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

do any of you have those stainless steel trims for the back window that are being sold on ebay.....not the pillar trims, the one single one on the back window

if you do, can you post pictures and was the quality good....


these right here...











i'm asking cause the price seems to good to be true...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Apr 15 2008, 01:37 PM~10421760
> *do any of you have those stainless steel trims for the back window that are being sold on ebay.....not the pillar trims, the one single one on the back window
> 
> if you do, can you post pictures and was the quality good....
> ...


never seen them im suprised no one has had them done yet....get some and post pics....if there good ill get a set


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 15 2008, 09:01 AM~10419919
> *Another stupid question, but I could use your help: Do you have any tips for getting the upper control arms out?
> 
> I removed the lowers and the spindles.  I removed the 2 upper nuts, wedged the upper up, took a breaker bar and broke loose the pressed-in bolts, but they don't thread out.  I tried a pry bar, but they wouldn't pop through.  The space is too tight to bang them with a hammer.  Any tips???  They're just begging for some chrome.
> ...



they should just come right off after you take out the 2 bolts.....


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Apr 15 2008, 03:14 PM~10422435
> *they should just come right off after you take out the 2 bolts.....
> *


I removed the nuts, and cracked the bolts loose, but the bolts won't come out, even with a pry bar. I just wondered if there was a trick. Guess not.  Guess I gotta pry harder. :tongue:


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Apr 15 2008, 01:13 PM~10422422
> *never seen them im suprised no one has had them done yet....get some and post pics....if there good ill get a set
> *



homie, i seen them for like 40 bucks, and thats with shipping included..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Apr 15 2008, 02:31 PM~10423007
> *homie, i seen them for like 40 bucks, and thats with shipping included..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THEY LOOK NICE. I DID A SET GOLD ABOUT THREE WEEKS AGO


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

just ordered those trims, i'll post pics as soon as they get here....


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 15 2008, 02:16 PM~10422448
> *I removed the nuts, and cracked the bolts loose, but the bolts won't come out, even with a pry bar.  I just wondered if there was a trick.  Guess not.   Guess I gotta pry harder. :tongue:
> *


It shoud not be that hard homie ones u take them nuts n bolts out it should come right up!!!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Apr 15 2008, 11:37 AM~10421760
> *do any of you have those stainless steel trims for the back window that are being sold on ebay.....not the pillar trims, the one single one on the back window
> 
> if you do, can you post pictures and was the quality good....
> ...


I just chrome plated mine! :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Apr 15 2008, 10:15 PM~10425562
> *I just chrome plated mine!  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Apr 15 2008, 08:15 PM~10425562
> *I just chrome plated mine!  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


any pics of the car all done and put 2gether homie???????


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Apr 15 2008, 01:37 PM~10421760
> *do any of you have those stainless steel trims for the back window that are being sold on ebay.....not the pillar trims, the one single one on the back window
> 
> if you do, can you post pictures and was the quality good....
> ...


ill let u know when mine come in  the guy told me he already shipped them so they should be here soon


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

how much do the rear ends for these cars run? 10 not 14


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@Apr 15 2008, 10:12 PM~10424956
> *Up For Sale Are My Custom Engraved (Chrome & Gold) Door Handles For Any Big Body Ride To Give It That Extra Finishing Touch... Will Fit 93-96 Big Body Lacs, Roadmasters, And Bubble Caprices... PM Me If Interested... Brand New, Never Mounted:
> 
> 
> ...




:0 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=404458


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Apr 14 2008, 09:28 PM~10417417
> *dam that sucks on the wreck man..glad you and fam are ok.....and thats cool you work at an insurance place..hope that plays in your favor...seeing your pic made me cringe and think what if that were me and my kids in the back....but thats the good thing about a BIG BODY..they are solid :biggrin:
> *


THANK YOU HOMIE!!! YEAH I LOOK AT IT EVERYDAY AND IT AMAZES ME HOW BLESSED WE REALLY ARE. ESPECIALLY MY LIL MAN. NOT A SCRATCH ON HIM. HE ALWAYS LEANS AGAINST THE DOOR OR PUTS HIS LEG BETWEEN THE SEAT AND THE DOOR. THANK GOD HE DIDN'T THAT DAY. THE CENTER PILLAR THAT HOLD THE DOORS HIT ME ON MY SIDE. IT IS FOLDED INTO THE SEAT. THE BACK SEAT IS HALF THE NORMAL SIZE ON THE DRIVER'S SIDE.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

BITCH BENT MY DAYTON. GOT A PRICE TO REPLACE IT. $900.....POWDER COATED BLUE BACK SPOKES, ALL GOLD FRONT SPOKES, GOLD HUB, GOLD NIPS, CHROME DISH.....72'S. THESE WERE MADE IN 92 AND THE GOLD IS IN GREAT SHAPE......THAT FKN WHORE!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2008, 09:15 PM~10401756
> *RIP
> 
> OLD BITCH HIT ME TODAY......HAD MY WIFE AND 3 KIDS WITH ME.....MY SON WAS IN THE BACK SEAT ON THE DRIVERS SIDE......NOT A SCRATCH ON ANY OF MY BABIES......THANK GOD......ALEX 7, LYDIA 5, AND AMAYA 2<<<SHE LOVES LOWRIDERS....
> ...


man just got back on here and saw this. that sucks bro but im glad to hear that your family was alright. good luck getting back on your feet.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 15 2008, 11:05 PM~10427357
> *BITCH BENT MY DAYTON. GOT A PRICE TO REPLACE IT. $900.....POWDER COATED BLUE BACK SPOKES, ALL GOLD FRONT SPOKES, GOLD HUB, GOLD NIPS, CHROME DISH.....72'S. THESE WERE MADE IN 92 AND THE GOLD IS IN GREAT SHAPE......THAT FKN WHORE!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like it would be good for a bumper kit wheel?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Apr 16 2008, 02:19 AM~10427455
> *Looks like it would be good for a bumper kit wheel?
> *


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

damn those door handles are fucken sick, but i dont have an oz of gold on my car.....anybody know where to get some chrome ones...custom


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Can't find the pic of the Root Beer Fleetwood anymore.
Anybody can post it again?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElRody23_@Apr 15 2008, 05:33 PM~10423338
> *It shoud not be that hard homie ones u take them nuts n bolts out it should come right up!!!!
> *


Thanks man. I'll give her another go.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Apr 15 2008, 10:26 PM~10425680
> *ill let u know when mine come in   the guy told me he already shipped them so they should be here soon
> *



post a link for them


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Apr 16 2008, 06:55 AM~10428268
> *post a link for them
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=120246659903


if that dont work, this is the item number....

120246659903


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 16 2008, 07:00 AM~10427963
> *Thanks man.  I'll give her another go.
> *


My buddy suggested the bolts would come out a lot easier if we removed the engine. :tongue:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Apr 16 2008, 02:52 AM~10427737
> *Can't find the pic of the Root Beer Fleetwood anymore.
> Anybody can post it again?
> *


i think i have a pic, ill post it up for u later tonight when i use my other comp


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 16 2008, 01:05 AM~10427357
> *BITCH BENT MY DAYTON. GOT A PRICE TO REPLACE IT. $900.....POWDER COATED BLUE BACK SPOKES, ALL GOLD FRONT SPOKES, GOLD HUB, GOLD NIPS, CHROME DISH.....72'S. THESE WERE MADE IN 92 AND THE GOLD IS IN GREAT SHAPE......THAT FKN WHORE!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


hit it a few times with a lead hammer and itll bend mostly back to normal, then u could use it as a bumper kit wheel. and since your pillars and doors got messed up maybe you could start a vert project. :biggrin: theres always a bright side


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

by the way, i was in a recent accident with my fleet that had simular damage that urs did but it wasnt as bad. allstate gave me a 5000 dollar limit until the car was totalled. and it took them about 5 weeks to give it back to me. just to give u an idea of what might happen with ur ride. 
and if they do total it, pull out everything you can so u can resell it on ebay to buy another one, thats what i planned to do when my shit happened.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

Yo quick question for all the Big Body Riders, my tail lights keep burning a bulb every month or so whether it be the right or left side.....Does anyone else have this problem????? I've noticed a few pics on different forums where some tail lights are out


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Apr 16 2008, 11:53 AM~10429891
> *by the way, i was in a recent accident with my fleet that had simular damage that urs did but it wasnt as bad. allstate gave me a 5000 dollar limit until the car was totalled. and it took them about 5 weeks to give it back to me. just to give u an idea of what might happen with ur ride.
> and if they do total it, pull out everything you can so u can resell it on ebay to buy another one, thats what i planned to do when my shit happened.
> *



yeah they offered me 5200 and 700 buy back....i said fk that....waiting on the receipt for my paint and an estimate from dayton on a new rim... guy told me starting price was 845....gotta send him a pic.....other friend told me to tell them that my car was made to my preference and that it needs to be replaced to my preference.....if it doesn't work, i'm just going to have to sue...don't want to, but not going to settle for less...pray for me.....


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 17 2008, 12:23 AM~10435573
> *yeah they offered me 5200 and 700 buy back....i said fk that....waiting on the receipt for my paint and an estimate from dayton on a new rim... guy told me starting price was 845....gotta send him a pic.....other friend told me to tell them that my car was made to my preference and that it needs to be replaced to my preference.....if it doesn't work, i'm just going to have to sue...don't want to, but not going to settle for less...pray for me.....
> *


i hear you man, last year round here we had a picnic and these clean caddy came up with a 3 pump setup and some cleean glassy paint, a few months later a old man t boned him speeding in a fuckin parking lot n totalled his fleet. 

sue the bitch, take all her social security check. in DC old people get one strike and they get their license taken away to prevent shit like this from happening


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 20 2008, 09:40 PM~10218942
> *HERE'S YOUR PIC'S BRO .
> 
> 
> ...


damn was sketchin up some ideas for scrolling my car and came up with something similar.....that sucks....stuck between dagger style or scrolling it :uh:


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Apr 16 2008, 09:57 PM~10435384
> *Yo quick question for all the Big Body Riders, my tail lights keep burning a bulb every month or so whether it be the right or left side.....Does anyone else have this problem?????  I've noticed a few pics on different forums where some tail lights are out
> 
> 
> ...


This aint my Fleetwood by the way, jus wonderin if anyone had this similar problem with their tail lights :angry:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## ReGaLiZe iT (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 15 2008, 11:01 PM~10427330
> *THANK YOU HOMIE!!! YEAH I LOOK AT IT EVERYDAY AND IT AMAZES ME HOW BLESSED WE REALLY ARE. ESPECIALLY MY LIL MAN. NOT A SCRATCH ON HIM. HE ALWAYS LEANS AGAINST THE DOOR OR PUTS HIS LEG BETWEEN THE SEAT AND THE DOOR. THANK GOD HE DIDN'T THAT DAY. THE CENTER PILLAR THAT HOLD THE DOORS HIT ME ON MY SIDE. IT IS FOLDED INTO THE SEAT. THE BACK SEAT IS HALF THE NORMAL SIZE ON THE DRIVER'S SIDE.
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN..THAT SUCKS!!! :tears: 


LUCKILY NO ONE WAS HURT


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

I've never had a problem with lights burning out. :dunno:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Apr 17 2008, 01:37 AM~10436088
> *This aint my Fleetwood by the way, jus wonderin if anyone had this similar problem with their tail lights  :angry:
> *


check your fuses and relays? connections? it might just be something messing with the inside of your trunk thats hitting the connection. 
just a thought


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 16 2008, 10:23 PM~10435573
> *yeah they offered me 5200 and 700 buy back....i said fk that....waiting on the receipt for my paint and an estimate from dayton on a new rim... guy told me starting price was 845....gotta send him a pic.....other friend told me to tell them that my car was made to my preference and that it needs to be replaced to my preference.....if it doesn't work, i'm just going to have to sue...don't want to, but not going to settle for less...pray for me.....
> *



i'm a insurance agent dog, and if you didnt have any of that special equipment covered, then they can easily deny the claim and just give you a low blue book....honestly, it all depends on your adjuster cause it's in their hands....they don't like paying out more then they have to, but once in a while you'll run in to cool ass adjusters that understand and are a bit flexible........their idea is to repair a vehicle, not back how it was, but just repair it......

good luck bro, i really feel for you and it's a blessing that nothing happened to your family....


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## johndukes (Sep 6, 2006)

BEFORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

























AFTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


















































WHAT DO Y'ALL THINK?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## johndukes (Sep 6, 2006)

SCRILLA

DID YOU SELL THAT DOG HOUSE GRILL FOR THE FLEETRWOOD?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

good lookin Fleet, is your chapter of StreetDreamz showin up for the LRC show in may?


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

still for sale 732 618 1771 make an offer!


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Apr 17 2008, 09:52 AM~10437651
> *i'm a insurance agent dog, and if you didnt have any of that special equipment covered, then they can easily deny the claim and just give you a low blue book....honestly, it all depends on your adjuster cause it's in their hands....they don't like paying out more then they have to, but once in a while you'll run in to cool ass adjusters that understand and are a bit flexible........their idea is to repair a vehicle, not back how it was, but just repair it......
> 
> good luck bro, i really feel for you and it's a blessing that nothing happened to your family....
> *


That is exactly why you must research and make sure you deal with them professionally! I dealt with my adjustor for a couple of months going back and fourth, not debating just making sure I kept track of ALL of our conversations. It payed off, he tried to low ball me after offering high blue book... I denied it and he got an attitude. I wrote a letter and faxed it to his supervisor explaining that I had no fault in the accident and wanted my damaged vehicle repaired or to be compensated for the damage. Full blue book value + NO SALVAGE TITLE :biggrin:


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 17 2008, 01:04 PM~10439460
> *That is exactly why you must research and make sure you deal with them professionally! I dealt with my adjustor for a couple of months going back and fourth, not debating just making sure I kept track of ALL of our conversations. It payed off, he tried to low ball me after offering high blue book... I denied it and he got an attitude. I wrote a letter and faxed it to his supervisor explaining that I had no fault in the accident and wanted my damaged vehicle repaired or to be compensated for the damage. Full blue book value + NO SALVAGE TITLE  :biggrin:
> *



YEAH MAN THEY CAN BE FUCKEN ASSHOLES.....
they act like the money is coming out of their fucken pocket or something....

i hate the field adjusters that actually come to your house...and instead of doing what they get paid to do, they try to act like investigators and shit....like if everything is fraud


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

ebay again

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=320241365120


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish+Apr 16 2008, 11:54 PM~10435837-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh damn....that bitch is clean!!!! man....i'm not into buying other people's rides, but man.....this car is hard not to want!!!


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Japan...


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 17 2008, 11:04 PM~10442968
> *oh damn....that bitch is clean!!!! man....i'm not into buying other people's rides, but man.....this car is hard not to want!!!
> *


Maybe you can get it for $5200. :tongue:

J/P...Good luck on your battle man.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 17 2008, 11:04 PM~10442968
> *
> oh damn....that bitch is clean!!!! man....i'm not into buying other people's rides, but man.....this car is hard not to want!!!
> *



good thing about that car is its not cut..so you can add all the touches you want....plus if you bought it you wouldn't be down this summer for cruising....you'd have a clean ass ride...that caddy is the cleanest uncut caddy on this site  
that ride is perfect.....


good luck on the insurance...tell them to buy you Dino's caddy and you'll call it good lol


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johndukes_@Apr 17 2008, 05:53 PM~10438006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


extend those a arms!


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 17 2008, 09:04 PM~10442968
> *i hear ya homie. i've been selling auto insurance for 10 yrs. i'm getting estimates for every damn thing and submitting it. i had a long talk with him today and told him that it's my preference as to how my car looks. my kids loved that car. i have pics of them cleaning it and helping me display at a show in houston. now how can they replace that? i finally told him, look, just get my car back as it was. no more, no less and it's done. he said.....well.....we can't pay out that much. i said, well.....call me back when you can give me $12,000. he didnt' like that. i'm calling his supervisor and writting a letter tomorrow. i told him to find me a car exactly as mine was for $5200 and we got a deal. i'm submitting my letter with the receipt for paint job, estimate from cce for hydraulics and install, estimate for my daytons, and that's not even counting the damn cooper trendsetter he can't replace. i've done all i could to be fair, rejected the rental car, not going to extreme measures to claim false injuries, still going to work hurt, both me and my wife have hurt shoulders...her more than me. and i still get done wrong....i'll just have to keep praying....and yes....i'm thankful beyond belief that my kids are ok....
> *



i hope it all works out man...we know what our cars are really worth and it just sucks that they dont....
they try to lowball people all the time and i fucken hate it, that's one of the reasons why i help all my customers out with anything when it comes down to going against their insurance companies......

i had a regal when i was 18 and i had invested about 10g's into it....when they key'd it and broke my windows once, allstate tried to salvage it and give me 1200 bucks for it....i kept my cool and told them that they needed to atleast hear me out and see the pics of the car....they did and i sent them everything.....they ended up paying about 5 g'z go fix it , and no salvage either......


good luck man.....let me know how everything went


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Apr 18 2008, 11:58 AM~10446048
> *extend those a arms!
> *


x2


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johndukes_@Apr 17 2008, 01:27 PM~10438217
> *SCRILLA
> 
> DID YOU SELL THAT DOG HOUSE GRILL FOR THE FLEETRWOOD?
> *





:no:







I Have The Sale Pending For Everything.... If It Falls Through, I Might Have TO Start Parting Stuff Out.... Ill Let You Know...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Apr 17 2008, 04:03 PM~10439458
> *still for sale 732 618 1771 make an offer!
> 
> 
> ...














:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 94 Brougham (Jul 15, 2007)

yo homies jus got tha 6 picece door pillars for tha lac only had a problem with one of them being to long but there worth the money ill post some pics as soon as i take some uffin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94 Brougham_@Apr 18 2008, 06:53 PM~10448689
> *yo homies jus got tha 6 picece door pillars for tha lac only had a problem with one of them being to long but there worth the money ill post some pics as soon as i take some uffin:
> *












[


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94 Brougham_@Apr 18 2008, 05:53 PM~10448689
> *yo homies jus got tha 6 picece door pillars for tha lac only had a problem with one of them being to long but there worth the money ill post some pics as soon as i take some uffin:
> *


QUE!!?? 
howd you fix it? mine are on their way


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

trow me some clean trades i want a impala or glasshouse this car is no joke i make sure the cars i bring out run and work good


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@Apr 19 2008, 12:00 AM~10451280
> *trow me some clean trades i want a impala or glasshouse this car is no joke i make sure the cars i bring out run and work good
> 
> 
> ...


I like that color match with the top/wheels/trim
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Just picked up my Fleet today, a 93


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Apr 18 2008, 10:27 PM~10451451
> *I like that color match with the top/wheels/trim
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


THANKS IM REALLY HAPPY WITH MINES I WUS GONNA CHANGE IT UP BUT IVE DESIDED TO GET SOMETHING OLDER NOW


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 18 2008, 04:56 PM~10448700
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad+Apr 18 2008, 06:13 AM~10444909-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all i can do now is wait to see what they say. so for now, it's just so damn stressful. fkn headaches that won't go away. i'll let ya'll know how it goes. thanks for all the advice and well wishing. pray for me that we get through this ok.


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@Apr 18 2008, 10:00 PM~10451280
> *trow me some clean trades i want a impala or glasshouse this car is no joke i make sure the cars i bring out run and work good
> 
> 
> ...


what kind of lean you got going on your uppers?


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Apr 20 2008, 01:39 PM~10459873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

How close do 14x7 wheels touch in the rear ?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

*SUPREME HUSTLE FLEETWOOD cali swangin*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9MHBYyVU2s&NR=1


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

his missin his skirts at the end, 
i was hoping to see more of the car and less talkin  
clean ride tho


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Apr 20 2008, 11:17 PM~10464119
> *his missin his skirts at the end,
> i was hoping to see more of the car and less talkin
> clean ride tho
> *


he said the skirts were getting extended as he speak


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Apr 20 2008, 02:39 PM~10459873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! That sits nice and low. That would crush my exhaust tips. :tongue:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Question: Anybody ever have their exhaust manifold gaskets replaced by a mechanic on the Fleetwood? How much did it cost, and was it for one or both gaskets?

I know how much labor is involved - I've done headers on these cars more than a few times. But my daily has a leak and I don't really want to get involved in tearing it apart, or putting headers on it. I just don't want it to tick, and I'm looking for a ballpark price.

TIA


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:0


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dino+Apr 17 2008, 03:03 PM~10439458-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Apr 21 2008, 11:06 AM~10465841
> *
> *



want to trade?

:0 

youll get your accumes back :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 21 2008, 07:10 AM~10465159
> *Question:  Anybody ever have their exhaust manifold gaskets replaced by a mechanic on the Fleetwood?  How much did it cost, and was it for one or both gaskets?
> 
> I know how much labor is involved - I've done headers on these cars more than a few times.  But my daily has a leak and I don't really want to get involved in tearing it apart, or putting headers on it.  I just don't want it to tick, and I'm looking for a ballpark price.
> ...




Three of these damn things broken... in case you couldnt tell what those are, exhaust manifold bolts with the :banghead: top broken off :angry: 
Two on the rear driver side and one on the rear passenger, manifolds warped... labor ran me 500.00, resurface + gaskets were 85.00. 
Had to go through a mechanic my pops has used since I was a kid. My boy at chevrolet didnt want to touch it. Mine had been like that for so long the I was really impressed with the power I got back. :biggrin: 

Next on the fix it list are my rear windows. Got my new rollers but waiting to throw my new speakers in at the same time... If I dont sell it. ONLY if the one I am waiting on comes through hno:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

i got my door and window stainless trim from the guy off ebay today, it went on pretty nice. it looks good and he was a overall good seller. 
the only thing i will say is make sure u follow the directions by 
cleaning the surface very well with nail polish remover, and heating the strips up with a hairdryer before applying em. and test fit em too. 

ill post up some before nd after pics n a few


----------



## biglucke (Jun 9, 2006)

ive got a set of chrome ajustable upper trailing arms & slip yolk with the spring for sale for a bigbody. it posted up in the parts section, figured i'd put it up here to see if anyone needs them....hit me up...lucke


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by biglucke_@Apr 21 2008, 01:42 PM~10467604
> *ive got a set of chrome ajustable upper trailing arms & slip yolk with the spring for sale for a bigbody. it posted up in the parts section, figured i'd put it up here to see if anyone needs them....hit me up...lucke
> *


 :0 how much for the slip?


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Apr 21 2008, 03:40 PM~10467594
> *i got my door and window stainless trim from the guy off ebay today, it went on pretty nice. it looks good and he was a overall good seller.
> the only thing i will say is make sure u follow the directions by
> cleaning the surface very well with nail polish remover, and heating the strips up with a hairdryer before applying em. and test fit em too.
> ...


  Do it up!! :yes:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biglucke_@Apr 21 2008, 03:42 PM~10467604
> *ive got a set of chrome ajustable upper trailing arms & slip yolk with the spring for sale for a bigbody. it posted up in the parts section, figured i'd put it up here to see if anyone needs them....hit me up...lucke
> *


good luck on the sale man...sorry to see you selling all this stuff....im still broke or you know id take it off your hands...


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

ok so it was a pretty rainy day here in DC so i had to try n move this bitch n my garage which wasnt happening..  









this is what they came packaged like 3m tape on the backs n protective covers with labels for placement 








after i test fitted them, and heated both the surface and the trim i put em on like the directions said and this is what i got 

before









after









(before the 3rd piece was placed) 









pretty good looking if u ask me,


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

TTT!!


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

by the way heres some motivation of some before nd afters of my recent accident 

before











after








:biggrin:


----------



## alaska (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## swanginbigbodies (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Apr 21 2008, 08:26 PM~10469654
> *ok so it was a pretty rainy day here in DC so i had to try n move this bitch n my garage which wasnt happening..
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH SHIPPED??? :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

time to clean the garage lo?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Apr 21 2008, 09:12 PM~10470045
> *time to clean the garage lo?
> *


lol man it wasnt even that. it was that it wasnt long enough. i gotta move some shelving around lol but im able to fit all but about 2 feet of it in so i can still do work out of the sun on how days most of the time.


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alaska_@Apr 21 2008, 06:36 PM~10469741
> *
> *


Shit theres low lows in Alaska............ :0 Lookin tight! anymore low lows there?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Apr 21 2008, 09:17 PM~10470094
> *lol man it wasnt even that. it was that it wasnt long enough. i gotta move some shelving around lol but im able to fit all but about 2 feet of it in so i can still do work out of the sun on how days most of the time.
> *


:thumbsup: i could use more room for mine too  
the back









the front


----------



## 1970 (Feb 19, 2006)

beatriz 94 sweet caddy lost angels cc


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1970_@Apr 21 2008, 10:25 PM~10470924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i gotta get me some skirts


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Euro tails anybody? :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=405599


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Apr 20 2008, 12:47 PM~10459938
> *what kind of lean you got going on your uppers?
> *


I GOT A 2" EXTENSION ON THE UPER A-ARMS


----------



## alaska (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@Apr 21 2008, 09:57 PM~10472000
> *I GOT A 2" EXTENSION ON THE UPER A-ARMS
> *


how is it on your tires? you drive it alot?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Apr 21 2008, 10:19 PM~10472226
> *how is it on your tires? you drive it alot?
> *


NOT REALLY BAD ON THE TIRES JUST TAP IT ONCE ON THE FRONT WHEN I ROLL AND YES I DRIVE MY SHIT TO SHOWS PICNICS AND EVENTS I DONT TRAILER IT ANYWERE I EVEN DROVE IT ALL THE WAY TO ARIZONA AC BLOWING NO PROBLEM


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

any pics of it locked up in the front?


----------



## sicksided (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alaska_@Apr 21 2008, 10:15 PM~10472183
> *
> 
> [/b][/quote]
> NICE, I NOTICED THE USO CHIP, DID YOU GUYS GET A CHAPTER STARTED OVER THERE, IS BENNY STILL GETTING THINGS TOGETHER??? ;) :biggrin:*


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1970_@Apr 21 2008, 10:25 PM~10470924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Any more pics?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Apr 21 2008, 09:30 PM~10470245
> *:thumbsup:  i could use more room for mine too
> the back
> 
> *


yours is about the same length as mine. i just got waay more shit in it lol. lookin good tho. my 14x6s will be here thursday but i went with all gold


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 21 2008, 03:20 PM~10467448
> *
> 
> Three of these damn things broken... in case you couldnt tell what those are, exhaust manifold bolts with the :banghead: top broken off  :angry:
> ...


Yup, I know how bad these studs are first hand. :tears: That's part of the reason I'd rather just pay somebody to deal with it. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by swanginbigbodies_@Apr 21 2008, 09:11 PM~10470039
> *HOW MUCH SHIPPED??? :biggrin:
> *


ebay homie!, i dont remember exactly what i paid with shipping. check a few pages back for the item # we had a discussion about it a lil while ago


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Fleetwood Video New York Individuals Picnic


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Apr 22 2008, 10:10 AM~10474152
> *Fleetwood Video New York Individuals Picnic
> *


That would be me.  DJTwigsta took the vid, though he cut it off right before everybody was egging me on to rev up the exhaust. :tongue:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish+Apr 16 2008, 07:39 PM~10429783-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still waiting...


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

ANYBODY GOT AN EXTRA PASS. SIDE 1/4 PANEL ROCKER? I NEED ONE


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

I lowered my white daily '94 4.5" this weekend with the lowering springs and shocks I saved when I juiced my blue '94. :biggrin: Still just sitting on stockers with white walls for now.


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Apr 21 2008, 01:40 PM~10467594
> *i got my door and window stainless trim from the guy off ebay today, it went on pretty nice. it looks good and he was a overall good seller.
> the only thing i will say is make sure u follow the directions by
> cleaning the surface very well with nail polish remover, and heating the strips up with a hairdryer before applying em. and test fit em too.
> ...



it's been over a week and i havn't got mine yet....i called ups and they said he hasn't even put them in for shipping..... :angry:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Apr 22 2008, 12:29 PM~10475396
> *it's been over a week and i havn't got mine yet....i called ups and they said he hasn't even put them in for shipping..... :angry:
> *


sorry to hear that homie 
they came out of pheonix. its a company not just a guy i found that out from the shippin thing. 
im all the way n the nations capital and i got mine so maybe he just ran out because of demand


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 16 2008, 01:01 AM~10427330
> *THANK YOU HOMIE!!! YEAH I LOOK AT IT EVERYDAY AND IT AMAZES ME HOW BLESSED WE REALLY ARE. ESPECIALLY MY LIL MAN. NOT A SCRATCH ON HIM. HE ALWAYS LEANS AGAINST THE DOOR OR PUTS HIS LEG BETWEEN THE SEAT AND THE DOOR. THANK GOD HE DIDN'T THAT DAY. THE CENTER PILLAR THAT HOLD THE DOORS HIT ME ON MY SIDE. IT IS FOLDED INTO THE SEAT. THE BACK SEAT IS HALF THE NORMAL SIZE ON THE DRIVER'S SIDE.
> 
> 
> ...


  :0


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 22 2008, 12:24 PM~10475325
> *I lowered my white daily '94 4.5" this weekend with the lowering springs and shocks I saved when I juiced my blue '94. :biggrin:  Still just sitting on stockers with white walls for now.
> 
> 
> ...


that looks good. could you give me some info on what you bought? i figure that might be a temporary alternative for me for a while


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Apr 22 2008, 10:32 AM~10475438
> *sorry to hear that homie
> they came out of pheonix. its a company not just a guy i found that out from the shippin thing.
> im all the way n the nations capital and i got mine so maybe he just ran out because of demand
> *



thats fucked up, then he should've taken it off of ebay if that was the case........can you get his email for me...for some reason i cant send him a message through ebay....


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Apr 22 2008, 12:33 PM~10475451
> *that looks good. could you give me some info on what you bought? i figure that might be a temporary alternative for me for a while
> *


Sure...I used Hotchkis lowering springs for the Impala SS. The Impala is already 2.5" lower than the Fleetwood stock, and these are 2" lowering springs, so there's your 4.5". I used Edelbrock Performer IAS shocks with them. The combo is great. I had them in my blue '94 for a few years before I finally juiced it, and then I saved them assuming I'd probably swap them into another car in the future.  I picked this car up a few months back, drove it stock for a while, and now that the weather's getting nice I finally got a nice day to swap it in. :biggrin:

Here's a picture of how the blue one sat on these springs and shocks before juice. The 17s will be swapped onto the white one ASAP....as soon as the 13x7s fit on the blue one. :uh:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

nice!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRody23_@Apr 22 2008, 02:48 PM~10476302
> *nice!!
> *




:uh:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Nice So the shocks are also have a shorter travel? How about putting stuff in the trunk? Does it just bottom out right away?


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 22 2008, 11:15 AM~10474177
> *That would be me.    DJTwigsta took the vid, though he cut it off right before everybody was egging me on to rev up the exhaust. :tongue:
> *



LMAO!!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Jan 12 2008, 09:43 PM~9679616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DOES ANY ONE NOW IF THIS RIDE IS FINISHED AND IF SO, CAN YOU POST PICS OF WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE FINISHED


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Apr 22 2008, 02:23 PM~10476585
> *Nice So the shocks are also have a shorter travel? How about putting stuff in the trunk? Does it just bottom out right away?
> *


Yes, and the shocks are much stiffer than stock. I NEVER ONCE had a problem with rubbing or bottoming out in either car with this setup. In fact, I drove home from my buddy's with a trunk load of old springs, shocks, jack stands, 2 whole spindle/rotor/caliper setups...all sorts of shit, and no bottoming out. It's just low, so you have to watch speed bumps, etc.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: Scrilla, WhiteChocolate, WICKEDKUSTOMS, big pete 96, lil_chemito86, Badass94Cad, TRAFFIC-LAC, 408ESSJ*



:0


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Apr 22 2008, 02:32 PM~10476681
> *DOES ANY ONE NOW IF THIS RIDE IS FINISHED AND IF SO, CAN YOU POST PICS OF WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE FINISHED
> *



Love that paint.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Badass94Cad, Scrilla, WhiteChocolate, big pete 96, lil_chemito86, TRAFFIC-LAC, 408ESSJ


Busy in here!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 22 2008, 02:37 PM~10476715
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: Badass94Cad, Scrilla, WhiteChocolate, big pete 96, lil_chemito86, TRAFFIC-LAC, 408ESSJ
> Busy in here!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

wazza lookin for the back bumper grey trimmin??anybody know were i kan find it n if yes around how much ??


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Apr 22 2008, 03:22 PM~10477088
> * wazza lookin for the back bumper grey trimmin??anybody know were i kan find it n if yes around how much ??
> *


theres a few caddy parts cars the for sale section


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Apr 22 2008, 02:23 PM~10476585
> *Nice So the shocks are also have a shorter travel? How about putting stuff in the trunk? Does it just bottom out right away?
> *


because they are shorter springs, (in most cases) the coils are closer together giving the car a lower stance but a stiffer one. the main time people have that problem is when they cut their stock springs. in conclusion....
performance is good


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

dam server at work really raped my post


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Apr 22 2008, 06:21 PM~10478003
> *dam server at work really raped my post
> *





:uh:






Fawk Yo Post Count, Post WHORE!






:roflmao:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Apr 22 2008, 05:21 PM~10478003
> *dam server at work really raped my post
> *


yeah that was like 10 posts in over a course of 1 minute.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 22 2008, 05:27 PM~10478066
> *:uh:
> Fawk Yo Post Count, Post WHORE!
> :roflmao:
> *


lol i wasnt trying to spam this thread ... my server at work sometimes is weird like that and it only happens at work when i get the multi posts


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Apr 22 2008, 05:27 PM~10478070
> *yeah that was like 10 posts in over a course of 1 minute.
> *


 :angel:


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Apr 22 2008, 04:44 PM~10478214
> *lol i wasnt trying to spam this thread ... my server at work sometimes is weird like that and it only happens at work when i get the multi posts
> *


Good thing they got a Microsoft Certified Professional A+ Certified HP Certified employee who is working hard to prevent that :scrutinize: :0 















:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 22 2008, 07:15 PM~10478469
> *Good thing they got a Microsoft Certified Professional A+ Certified HP Certified employee who is working hard to prevent that :scrutinize:  :0
> :biggrin: :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: ha


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Apr 22 2008, 05:46 PM~10478235
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that car is real nice!!


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Apr 22 2008, 05:46 PM~10478235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 that could be me one day


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Apr 22 2008, 06:46 PM~10478235
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> *10 members are celebrating their birthday today
> lowlife59(32), sergio(20), CadmanF(27), sleepyg602(20), CADILLACPIMP(25), eastsiderider(29), forbidden(30), RAIDERSEQUAL(17) drasticalty(38), LowLady(24)*







:wave:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 22 2008, 05:15 PM~10478469
> *Good thing they got a Microsoft Certified Professional A+ Certified HP Certified employee who is working hard to prevent that :scrutinize:  :0
> :biggrin: :wave:
> *


 :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 22 2008, 11:35 PM~10482202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Apr 22 2008, 04:53 PM~10477760
> *because they are shorter springs, (in most cases) the coils are closer together giving the car a lower stance but a stiffer one. the main time people have that problem is when they cut their stock springs. in conclusion....
> performance is good
> *


Yes, and the Hotchkis are progressive rate springs too, so the upper coils are tighter together.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 23 2008, 06:55 AM~10483083
> *Yes, and the Hotchkis are progressive rate springs too, so the upper coils are tighter together.
> *



I get it that the springs are shorter and stiffer to hold the weight of our heavy cars. But I also know the spring perch does not hold onto the spring physically. It is just held in their under pressure of the cars weight. If you use the stock shocks in the rear (not air) when a bump that is strong enough to fully extend the stock shock to its limit is hit the smaller spring will fall out. 

Did you do anything to prevent this? 

Also if the rear shocks that you replaced have a shorter travel distance that will not happen. Thats what I was saying by shorter shocks.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Gotcha...Yes, the shocks have a shorter travel, so the spring will not pop out.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

There are other lowering springs for these cars (via Impala SS, that is) from Eibach, Intrax, etc. My personal experience is with the Hotchkis and I've always loved the ride they provide. A lot of people who are looking for performance like the Bilstein shocks. These Edelbrocks provide nice ride and handling, and are shorter, and I think they're cheaper, but they're still like $100 a pop. :0


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=405638

i need this rocker


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 22 2008, 06:15 PM~10478469
> *Good thing they got a Microsoft Certified Professional A+ Certified HP Certified employee who is working hard to prevent that :scrutinize:  :0
> :biggrin: :wave:
> *



HAHAHAHA dam right

but i dont control their servers...YET :0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 22 2008, 06:15 PM~10478469
> *Good thing they got a Microsoft Certified Professional A+ Certified HP Certified employee who is working hard to prevent that :scrutinize:  :0
> :biggrin: :wave:
> *



HAHAHAHA dam right

but i dont control their servers...YET :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

cool, i just got my back window trims.....


----------



## Texaz Outlaw (Apr 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 23 2008, 12:17 AM~10482029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Is that the drive shaft under the car extended like that? That cant move locked up like that right? you have to tweak the upper control arms to fix that right?


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Friends old lac...


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Apr 23 2008, 01:18 PM~10485234
> *cool, i just got my back window trims.....
> *


lmk how yours turn out


----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Apr 23 2008, 12:42 PM~10485832
> *Friends old lac...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Apr 22 2008, 03:46 PM~10478235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Did they shorten the axle on this 1 to drive it laid like that? :dunno:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Apr 17 2008, 07:29 PM~10441163
> *ebay again
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=320241365120
> *


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln+Apr 23 2008, 07:02 AM~10483247-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know I always give you shit :biggrin: 



I need to start getting back into posting pics  


Danny reppin NorCal at the SD show :thumbsup:




:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:




Love this one


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Apr 23 2008, 02:42 PM~10485832
> *Friends old lac...
> 
> 
> ...



:0 Mavericks old fleet....i tried getting that before it went your direction :cheesy:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Apr 24 2008, 12:23 PM~10492650
> *:0  Mavericks old fleet....i tried getting that before it went your direction :cheesy:
> *


Its in Tennessee now.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Apr 24 2008, 12:04 PM~10492909
> *Its in Tennessee now.
> *



i heard its all beat up now


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

whassup guys


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Apr 24 2008, 01:34 PM~10493165
> *i heard its  all beat up now
> *




:0


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

WASSUP FELLAS :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Apr 22 2008, 01:22 PM~10477088
> * wazza lookin for the back bumper grey trimmin??anybody know were i kan find it n if yes around how much ??
> *


  do they got any back bumper grey trimmin on ebay ??? any body know


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Apr 24 2008, 02:11 PM~10493456
> * do they got any back bumper grey trimmin on ebay ??? any body know
> *




Ive Seen Em On A Few Occasions...


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

well i got a little problem with my fleet. The electric trunk pulldown isn't working so i got a new motor for it, hooked everything up again and it still wont work. The fuses are fine aswell, anybody know whats going on? Thanks


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by specialk11232_@Apr 24 2008, 05:53 PM~10496201
> *well i got a little problem with my fleet. The electric trunk pulldown isn't working so i got a new motor for it, hooked everything up again and it still wont work. The fuses are fine aswell, anybody know whats going on? Thanks
> *


*I HAD THE SAME PROBLEM BEFORE BUT I JUST REPLACED THE PULLDOWN SWITCH NOT THE MOTOR *


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by specialk11232_@Apr 24 2008, 07:53 PM~10496201
> *well i got a little problem with my fleet. The electric trunk pulldown isn't working so i got a new motor for it, hooked everything up again and it still wont work. The fuses are fine aswell, anybody know whats going on? Thanks
> *


i had the same problem..found some shorts in my wiring..the shorts also cuase my pop trunk button not to work right as well......rewired the harness where the short was....no problems since


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

what should i be torquing my wheel studs to?


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by specialk11232_@Apr 24 2008, 08:53 PM~10496201
> *well i got a little problem with my fleet. The electric trunk pulldown isn't working so i got a new motor for it, hooked everything up again and it still wont work. The fuses are fine aswell, anybody know whats going on? Thanks
> *





Damn, I Have The Same Problem... :angry:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 24 2008, 09:23 PM~10496414
> *I HAD THE SAME PROBLEM BEFORE BUT I JUST REPLACED THE PULLDOWN SWITCH NOT THE MOTOR
> *





Please Explain ... :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

31K original miles :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Apr 25 2008, 02:04 AM~10499077
> *31K original miles  :0
> 
> 
> ...





:0 





Nice Find... :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

It's not mine it will be at a car lot in the Bay area tomorow


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 24 2008, 07:23 PM~10496414
> *I HAD THE SAME PROBLEM BEFORE BUT I JUST REPLACED THE PULLDOWN SWITCH NOT THE MOTOR
> *


That was next on the list


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

where can i get the little cadillac emblems so that i can put some around the keyholes on the door....


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Apr 23 2008, 07:02 AM~10483247
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=405638
> 
> i need this rocker
> *


Pics posted.  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10501708


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Apr 25 2008, 12:03 PM~10501462
> *where can i get the little cadillac emblems so that i can put some around the keyholes on the door....
> *


like the one on mine?











if so go to a junkyard find some caddys...pop off emblems around the vinly tops and off the trunk...any removable emblem










:cheesy:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Apr 25 2008, 12:03 PM~10501462
> *where can i get the little cadillac emblems so that i can put some around the keyholes on the door....
> *


Auto Zone, JC Whitney...


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Apr 25 2008, 12:03 PM~10501462
> *where can i get the little cadillac emblems so that i can put some around the keyholes on the door....
> *


i pulled mine off a old eldorado at a junkyard.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Apr 25 2008, 12:49 PM~10501746
> *i pulled mine off a old eldorado at a junkyard.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Apr 25 2008, 01:51 PM~10501757
> *:thumbsup:
> *


hows the new trunk comin along Aaron?


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 25 2008, 12:47 PM~10501734
> *Auto Zone, JC Whitney...
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 25 2008, 10:47 AM~10501734
> *Auto Zone, JC Whitney...
> *



autozone dont got anything like that, do they ??? last time i went and they didnt have shit....and i think you had told me to go there...ahahahahhaahhah


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Apr 25 2008, 01:47 PM~10502092
> *autozone dont got anything like that, do they ??? last time i went and they didnt have shit....and i think you had told me to go there...ahahahahhaahhah
> *


They used to have the wreaths in their shitty stick-on queer section. IDK...I don't shop there that often, and usually don't go down the aisle with all the retarded shifters and shit. But I know I saw them recently in the JC Whitney catalog. They're cheap and brand new. That's an option, or else go to a junkyard or keep looking on eGay. People are always posting Caddy emblems on there.


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 25 2008, 12:11 PM~10502214
> *They used to have the wreaths in their shitty stick-on queer section. IDK...I don't shop there that often, and usually don't go down the aisle with all the retarded shifters and shit.  But I know I saw them recently in the JC Whitney catalog.  They're cheap and brand new.  That's an option, or else go to a junkyard or keep looking on eGay.  People are always posting Caddy emblems on there.
> *



what's jc whitney ??? do they have a website...


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Apr 25 2008, 02:13 PM~10502228
> *what's jc whitney ??? do they have a website...
> *


It's catalog sales for everything automotive. They've been around for about 75 years! :tongue: Try www.jcwhitney.com there Einstein! :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Apr 25 2008, 01:13 PM~10502228
> *what's jc whitney ??? do they have a website...
> *


:wow: :0 Its only the leader in aftermarket shit you didnt think you needed but they make and actually sell catalog. 

Yes these items are specifc for a 1995 Cadillac Fleetwood and not shit I looked up for trucks or other rides 

Mudflaps for a 1995 Cadillac Fleetwood 
http://www.jcwhitney.com/autoparts/Vehicle...0001900/c-10101

Texas style side vents (sorry guys but you know this stuff only sells in texas :biggrin: )
http://www.jcwhitney.com/AVS-SIDE-VENTS/GP...01921_10101.jcw

You know you have always wanted a wing for your Fleetwood :cheesy: 
http://www.jcwhitney.com/3DCARBON-ALUMINUM...01921_10101.jcw

Here is the wreath you are asking about though.
http://www.jcwhitney.com/CADILLAC-STYLE-WR...02525_10101.jcw


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

DUDE DON'T GO POSTING THAT WING! NOW EVERYBODY WILL HAVE IT! I WANTED TO BE THE ONLY ONE!!! :angry: :twak: NOW I'M GOING TO HAVE TO GET THAT FAKE TURBO BLOW-OFF VALVE!!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Apr 25 2008, 02:47 PM~10502092
> *autozone dont got anything like that, do they ??? last time i went and they didnt have shit....and i think you had told me to go there...ahahahahhaahhah
> *









AUTOZOWNED! :roflmao:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 25 2008, 02:47 PM~10502476
> *AUTOZOWNED!  :roflmao:
> *


:tongue:


Better than being Pep BOWNED. :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 25 2008, 02:43 PM~10502446
> *
> You know you have always wanted a wing for your Fleetwood  :cheesy:
> http://www.jcwhitney.com/3DCARBON-ALUMINUM...01921_10101.jcw
> ...


LOL, wow I think I just threw up in my mouth imagining that on these cars.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

One time DJTwigsta was at a show getting judged. He asked the judge what else he could do to his car to score more points (4 pump '95 Fleetwood Brougham, chrome undies, dressed up LT1, etc.). The judge told him *to put a wing on it.* :angry: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 25 2008, 03:47 PM~10502484
> *:tongue:
> Better than being Pep BOWNED. :ugh: :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 25 2008, 03:51 PM~10502515
> *One time DJTwigsta was at a show getting judged.  He asked the judge what else he could do to his car to score more points (4 pump '95 Fleetwood Brougham, chrome undies, dressed up LT1, etc.).  The judge told him to put a wing on it.  :angry:  :twak: :twak:
> *




BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH! :roflmao:




An Eclipse Wing? :dunno:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 25 2008, 02:51 PM~10502515
> *One time DJTwigsta was at a show getting judged.  He asked the judge what else he could do to his car to score more points (4 pump '95 Fleetwood Brougham, chrome undies, dressed up LT1, etc.).  The judge told him to put a wing on it.  :angry:  :twak: :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Apr 25 2008, 04:39 PM~10502852
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *







Dont You Go Getting Any New Ideas... :0 

Last Thing I Need To See Is A Pink V Flying Down The Street... 


:roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 25 2008, 03:44 PM~10502879
> *Dont You Go Getting Any New Ideas...  :0
> 
> Last Thing I Need To See Is A Pink V Flying Down The Street...
> ...



dam :angry: 




:roflmao:


get one of those cadillac limo V antennas :roflmao:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Some misc. parts for sale :biggrin: Nothing exciting  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=406311


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 94 Brougham (Jul 15, 2007)

can anybody tell me where i can find the long torx bit needed to take off the optispark ? havnt been able to find one only the short one


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94 Brougham_@Apr 26 2008, 10:19 AM~10508820
> *can anybody tell me where i can find the long torx bit needed to take off the optispark ? havnt been able to find one only the short one
> *


snap on!!!!!!!! only place i found it the inverted torx on the cap is a e5 inverted torx and i went everywhere till i got it from the snap on man.........then u need a small 7torx for the rotor screws........


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 25 2008, 09:47 PM~10506690
> *
> 
> 
> ...


before she got tore down for a makeover.........


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

anybody need one of these?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

I need a online shop where I can buy both transmission oil cooler lines for my 1996 Fleetwood Brougham. 
I can't find them on the sites of ebay, rockauto, summitracing, etc. 
Please help a Dutch homie...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Apr 27 2008, 01:52 AM~10512715
> *I need a online shop where I can buy both transmission oil cooler lines for my 1996 Fleetwood Brougham.
> I can't find them on the sites of ebay, rockauto, summitracing, etc.
> Please help a Dutch homie...
> *


what you need is to have the first set of extended skirts in europe. Whachu know about dat.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 27 2008, 08:30 AM~10512979
> *what you need is to have the first set of extended skirts in europe. Whachu know about dat.
> *



:0 







Sponsorship?!?!?!?!


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Apr 27 2008, 01:12 PM~10513930
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0 




Pix Of The Blonde? :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 25 2008, 04:44 PM~10502879
> *Dont You Go Getting Any New Ideas...  :0
> 
> Last Thing I Need To See Is A Pink V Flying Down The Street...
> ...


hahahaaahahahahah :tongue: :rofl: shit thatd be funny an disturbing :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## nickatina (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 27 2008, 10:14 AM~10513940
> *:0
> Pix Of The Blonde?    :biggrin:
> *



:rofl: X2 :yes:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@Apr 18 2008, 09:00 PM~10451280
> *trow me some clean trades i want a impala or glasshouse this car is no joke i make sure the cars i bring out run and work good
> 
> 
> ...


pics of it fully locked up ?


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

hey does the lower control arms in the rear fit from late caprices or roadmasters on a fleetwood 94?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Apr 2 2008, 02:52 PM~10317896
> *shit good luck bro im doing a amc to but a pacer :0
> *


 :0


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Apr 27 2008, 10:12 AM~10513930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


do you have anymore gold?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Apr 27 2008, 02:40 PM~10514630
> *do you have anymore gold?
> *


no i dont, i need order more to finesh mine. want me to contact you when i get it in?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Apr 27 2008, 01:15 PM~10514753
> *no i dont, i need order more to finesh mine. want me to contact you when i get it in?
> *


 yes


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

got my shits on


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Apr 27 2008, 10:12 AM~10513930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how u do that mang


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Apr 27 2008, 04:08 PM~10515344
> *how u do that mang
> *


x2 do you have any of the blue left? i need enough for tail lights and bumper reflectors for a 91 brougham..


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Apr 27 2008, 05:28 PM~10515425
> *x2 do you have any of the blue left? i need enough for tail lights and bumper reflectors for a 91 brougham..
> *


i have plenty 

right now i have blue and red.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Apr 27 2008, 09:34 PM~10516935
> *i have plenty
> 
> right now i have blue and red.
> *


no gold :cheesy: ?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Apr 27 2008, 09:36 PM~10516965
> *no gold  :cheesy: ?
> *


have to order it


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Apr 27 2008, 08:34 PM~10516935
> *i have plenty
> 
> right now i have blue and red.
> *


pm sent


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Apr 27 2008, 07:34 PM~10516935
> *i have plenty
> 
> right now i have blue and red.
> *



what is it....

and do you have any marble/black/grey.....my caddy is silver with a charcoal grey top.....


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

DOES ANYBODY KNOW IF THEY MAKE ANY OTHER KIND OF AIR COVER FOR THE LT1?TRYING TO CHANGE THE LOOK ON MY LT1.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Apr 27 2008, 11:33 PM~10518244
> *what is it....
> 
> and do you have any marble/black/grey.....my caddy is silver with a charcoal grey top.....
> *


i can get black.......... not BLACKED the fuck out, but its dark. i got samples here i will take pics


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

IN NEED OF SOME HEADLIGHTS BOTH SIDES!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Apr 26 2008, 12:58 PM~10508976-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My advice is also get a transmission cooler while you're at it. When you get in there and find the fittings are frozen in the trans cooler, you'll thank me.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Apr 27 2008, 10:58 PM~10518475
> *DOES ANYBODY KNOW IF THEY MAKE ANY OTHER KIND OF AIR COVER FOR THE LT1?TRYING TO CHANGE THE LOOK ON MY LT1.
> *


Look through here... posted a lot of links.  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=363672


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Apr 28 2008, 03:42 AM~10519395
> *i can get black.......... not BLACKED the fuck out, but its dark. i got samples here i will take pics
> *



hell yeah dog, shoot me the pics and info...i'll buy some off of you with the quickness...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 28 2008, 09:54 AM~10520854
> *Are you talking about tamper-proof Torx?  Lots of people make them - SK, Vim...
> My advice is also get a transmission cooler while you're at it.  When you get in there and find the fittings are frozen in the trans cooler, you'll thank me.
> *


na not the tamper proof.........for the cap wat u basically need is a female torx.....(inverted torx) and i know others make em but i had hell finding em till i got em from snap on..........and the torx for the rotor is suuuuuuuuuuuper fuckin small!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

heres some more pics of mine


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

NICE NOW YOU JUST NEED THAT GOLD PACKAGE


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Apr 28 2008, 09:04 PM~10526224
> *NICE NOW YOU JUST NEED THAT GOLD PACKAGE
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: i was thinkin about that same thing


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

THIS IS MY FLEETWOOD JUST GOT IT LAST WEEK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Apr 28 2008, 12:12 AM~10518014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Apr 29 2008, 09:45 AM~10530526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


More pics of this car? That's an awesome combination of colors and patterns! :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 28 2008, 04:25 PM~10523573
> *na not the tamper proof.........for the cap wat u basically need is a female torx.....(inverted torx) and i know others make em but i had hell finding em till i got em from snap on..........and the torx for the rotor is suuuuuuuuuuuper fuckin small!!!!!!!!!
> *


Oh, gotcha. SK makes those too, even the real tiny ones. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Couple of pics I took just a few minutes ago... my boy should have these on by the weekend. Post pics of the car after that. Anybody have pictures of some done already? My cadillacs next :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

THERES ONE ON DUBS AND ABOVE


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

cadistrophic had those


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

Have an issue with my ride, Just put in a system an the alarm keeps going off & interior lights wont shut off...... :angry: & the lock mechanisim keeps locking the door constantly has anybody had this problem?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

WTB passenger side back chrome rockers and tailight fillers ASAP!!!


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Apr 29 2008, 07:52 PM~10535978
> *Have an issue with my ride, Just put in a system an the alarm keeps going off & interior lights wont shut off...... :angry:  & the lock mechanisim keeps locking the door constantly has anybody had this problem?
> *


SOUNDS LIKE YOU TAPPED INTO THE SECURITY SYSTEM .


----------



## cadi daddy (Oct 12, 2005)

Had Mario at Mario's Auto Works do mine. They ain't cheap. Real Mercedes indicators from the dealer.


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

my 95


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadi daddy_@Apr 29 2008, 08:00 PM~10536959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Those look REAL nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:biggrin: 

got her home at 4am. .....5 hour drive......drove like a champ.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

buttery...
:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:biggrin: these









D's.....










hhhmmmmm decisions, decisions :biggrin


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 29 2008, 09:11 PM~10537942
> *:biggrin: these
> 
> 
> ...


Damn homie that was fast! Glad you got another LAC :thumbsup:. Good luck with this one. I see you ain't wasting no time hooking it up. *"THROW SOME D'S ON IT" *


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 29 2008, 11:10 PM~10537932
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKIN REAL GOOD MIKE :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Apr 29 2008, 08:40 PM~10536671
> *WTB passenger side back chrome rockers and tailight fillers ASAP!!!
> *


i have both side tailight fillers but shipping might be a little expensive since in in cali?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 29 2008, 11:10 PM~10537932
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKIN REAL GOOD MIKE :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Apr 29 2008, 11:28 PM~10538094
> *Damn homie that was fast! Glad you got another LAC :thumbsup:. Good luck with this one. I see you ain't wasting no time hooking it up. "THROW SOME D'S ON IT"
> *



thank you homie....couldn't pass it up for $6000...old man had it...48,000 original miles...he got it with 18,000 on it back in 2002... garage kept...just had to drive 5 hours there to get it and 5 hours back.....but it did great!!!! super super clean car....i feel blessed.....oh..and insurance hasn't settled yet. i'm going to try to get them to pay for my gas and the loan interest i invested to buy this car.....hahahaha....shit...it might work..... :biggrin: 

just not sure now if i wanna lift it....i like to break shit and this one is just in too good of shape....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 29 2008, 11:43 PM~10538225
> *LOOKIN REAL GOOD MIKE :biggrin:
> *



thank you homie....I NEED A GOLD AND CHROME GRILLE...... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

in need of some front bumper plastics too....the grey ones on the bumper......


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 30 2008, 12:48 AM~10538263
> *thank you homie....couldn't pass it up for $6000...old man had it...48,000 original miles...he got it with 18,000 on it back in 2002... garage kept...just had to drive 5 hours there to get it and 5 hours back.....but it did great!!!! super super clean car....i feel blessed.....oh..and insurance hasn't settled yet. i'm going to try to get them to pay for my gas and the loan interest i invested to buy this car.....hahahaha....shit...it might work..... :biggrin:
> 
> just not sure now if i wanna lift it....i like to break shit and this one is just in too good of shape....
> *


thats a clean lac, i even like the stocks. hook it up proper


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: magilla_gorilla, flossyb93, elitecustoms

What up Boy


----------



## flossyb93 (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by magilla_gorilla_@Apr 30 2008, 09:22 AM~10540778
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: magilla_gorilla, flossyb93, elitecustoms
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: sup magilla


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

That new Lac is clean man. Good find! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadi daddy_@Apr 29 2008, 10:00 PM~10536959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice :thumbsup:
Yes, had purchased some aftermarket lights originally but they were too long. These are the benz lights, only cut out so far... they have not been mounted or painted yet.  Are you able to fold yours in still? That was another issue, wanted to be sure the mirrors still functioned as they did before. :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

TTT


----------



## cadi daddy (Oct 12, 2005)

You know, the passenger side folds the driver side doesn't. U really cant tell when they're on the car but the passenger mirror is a tiny bit longer than the driver side so the indicator doesn't effect the crease. I chose looks over being functional. Alot of times you got to do that. I never ever had the need to fold the mirrors. If room gets that tight where I have to fold'm my car aint' going there. Besides that everything else is cool.


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 29 2008, 10:10 PM~10537932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Talk about clean..... :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadi daddy+Apr 30 2008, 05:43 PM~10544713-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 1970 (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 29 2008, 11:11 PM~10537942
> *:biggrin: these
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: They look good, got them on mine :biggrin: Looks like the vogue symbol on yours, mine have the cadillac emblem.


----------



## 1970 (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

thank all you guys or the praise.....here's a lil snap shot.... :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 30 2008, 06:40 PM~10545203
> *True, I like how they came out on yours... color looks good also. Can we get a couple of full pictures? Guess the reason I said functional is because I have seen a set done (NOT KNOCKING THE RIDE OR OWNER AT ALL, I really like the ride :wave: ) but I didnt like the fact that the original crease was lost. Its petty but I try to pay attention to even the smallest detail... its one of my quirks  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I love the light on the mirror.I made some also,but I didn't use the bens ones.I use some of an acord.can some one post this pics for me please.


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 30 2008, 08:34 PM~10547841
> *thank all you guys or the praise.....here's a lil snap shot.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@May 1 2008, 12:39 AM~10548478
> *I love the light on the mirror.I made some also,but I didn't use the bens ones.I use some of an acord.can some one post this pics for me please.
> *



send em to me and ill do it

[email protected]


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Aaron, congrats on getting Lowrider of the Month. :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

SO ANYBODY KNOW IF ITS A BITCH TO PUT A 44"ROOF INA BIGBODY??????


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 1 2008, 12:01 PM~10551159
> *SO ANYBODY KNOW IF ITS A BITCH TO PUT A 44"ROOF INA BIGBODY??????
> *


dont worry bout it hoe i gotcha suckaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 1 2008, 10:04 AM~10551183
> *dont worry bout it hoe i gotcha suckaaaaaaaaaa
> *


YEA I KNOW BUT BONE STAR TALMBOUT THEY DONT.......THINK HE JUST MAD CUZ HE GOTA 42" NOTA 44"...COMING UP SHORT LIKE ALWAYS!!!!!!!!!!

SO IF ANYBODY HAVE SOME PICS PLEASE LET ME SEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 1 2008, 10:41 AM~10550523
> *Aaron, congrats on getting Lowrider of the Month. :thumbsup:
> *


what? did i? hahahaha ill go look


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 1 2008, 05:12 PM~10553582
> *what? did i? hahahaha ill go look
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 1 2008, 10:41 AM~10550523
> *Aaron, congrats on getting Lowrider of the Month. :thumbsup:
> *



thanks for pointing that out to me...haha

and thanks for the congrats lol


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 1 2008, 09:01 AM~10551159
> *SO ANYBODY KNOW IF ITS A BITCH TO PUT A 44"ROOF INA BIGBODY??????
> *


Actually the biggest you want to go is a 42" it fits perfect not to big. If you go 44" it is cutting it too close and the top will be really weak. Here are a couple pics of mine.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@May 1 2008, 06:16 PM~10553999
> *Actually the biggest you want to go is a 42" it fits perfect not to big. If you go 44" it is cutting it too close and the top will be really weak. Here are a couple pics of mine.
> 
> 
> ...



what did that run you to get done? or is your stock?


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 1 2008, 03:26 PM~10554073
> *what did that run you to get done? or is your stock?
> *


I paid $1100.00 to get it done. Looking @ about $1200.00 with the chrome ring.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 1 2008, 10:23 AM~10551316
> *YEA I KNOW BUT BONE STAR TALMBOUT THEY DONT.......THINK HE JUST MAD CUZ HE GOTA 42" NOTA 44"...COMING UP SHORT LIKE ALWAYS!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> SO IF ANYBODY HAVE SOME PICS PLEASE LET ME SEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


if u want some snap in the car i wouldnt put a 44, but if u gonna put a weenie setup with 2 batters and some fenner #4 like u told me, go ahead and do it.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 1 2008, 10:01 AM~10551159
> *SO ANYBODY KNOW IF ITS A BITCH TO PUT A 44"ROOF INA BIGBODY??????
> *


*A 42" IS A PERFECT SIZE FOR A BIGBODY !! A 44" WOULD BE TO BIG .*


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 1 2008, 04:47 PM~10554214
> *if u want some snap in the car i wouldnt put a 44, but if u gonna put a weenie setup with 2 batters and some fenner #4 like u told me, go ahead and do it.
> *


FUCK IT 44 IT IS WIT A TRUNK FULL OF BATTERIES AND SNAP UNDER IT!!!!!!!!!!! IF IT BREAK......................FUCK IT THEN ITLL BE4 SALE!!!!!!!!!!1 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 1 2008, 06:35 PM~10554977
> *A 42" IS A PERFECT SIZE FOR A BIGBODY !! A 44" WOULD BE TO BIG .
> *


WELL ITS PLANS ARE TO BE OVER THE REAR SEAT.......WOULD THAT MAKE A DIFFERENCE IN ITS STRENGTH???


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 30 2008, 09:34 PM~10547841
> *thank all you guys or the praise.....here's a lil snap shot.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




YOUR TOO OLD TO START OVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 1 2008, 06:53 PM~10555170
> *WELL ITS PLANS ARE TO BE OVER THE REAR SEAT.......WOULD THAT MAKE A DIFFERENCE IN ITS STRENGTH???
> *


*I DONT KNOW ABOUT ITS STRENGTH , BUT FUCK WHO SITTIN IN THE BACK ITS ALL ABOUT ME WHEN IM IN MY CADI !! * :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 1 2008, 10:49 PM~10556199
> *I DONT KNOW ABOUT ITS STRENGTH , BUT FUCK WHO SITTIN IN THE BACK ITS ALL ABOUT ME WHEN IM IN MY CADDI !!   :biggrin:
> *


When you install a sunroof in a car your actually making the roof stronger (if its installed correctly) You cut one roof brace out and replace it with a sunroof frame that is much stronger than one or two factory braces. I had a guy from skytop tell me this years ago. He also said if it were to weaken the roof the it would not be allowed b/c of federal safety standers.


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 1 2008, 07:49 PM~10556199
> *I DONT KNOW ABOUT ITS STRENGTH , BUT FUCK WHO SITTIN IN THE BACK ITS ALL ABOUT ME WHEN IM IN MY CADI !!   :biggrin:
> *



X100 *"NOW THAT"S WHAT I'M SAY'N"*

 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 1 2008, 09:01 PM~10556332
> *When you install a sunroof in a car your actually making the roof stronger (if its installed correctly) You cut one roof brace out and replace it with a sunroof frame that is much stronger than one or two factory braces. I had a guy from skytop tell me this years ago. He also said if it were to weaken the roof the it would not be allowed b/c of federal safety standers.
> *


*WHAT UP BRIAN !! *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 1 2008, 11:05 PM~10556385
> *WHAT UP BRIAN !!
> *


yo


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*+May 1 2008, 08:49 PM~10556199-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.........dam u white fuckers is smart!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 1 2008, 07:08 PM~10553931
> *thanks for pointing that out to me...haha
> 
> and thanks for the congrats lol
> *



http://www.layitlow.com/members/envious/


:thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 1 2008, 11:26 PM~10556616
> *well i cant have no bitches steppin all over me when they showing titties out da roof!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: lol na i feel ya i just want over the back.............motherfucker will be big enuff for me to enjoy while im in da  front seat anyways :biggrin:
> 
> .........dam u white fuckers is smart!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


PuroPedo


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 1 2008, 09:34 PM~10556695
> *PuroPedo
> *


callese la boca guero!!!!!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

hno:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 1 2008, 11:30 PM~10556655
> *http://www.layitlow.com/members/envious/
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 2 2008, 12:43 AM~10556796
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Whats wrong with my shit? I cant post pics now!!! HELP!!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

It says Error! You must enter a URL. I never had this happen before!!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 1 2008, 11:02 PM~10556974
> *Whats wrong with my shit? I cant post pics now!!! HELP!!!
> *


THEONLY THING YOUR CARS ARE MISSING

ZENITHS :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 1 2008, 09:34 PM~10556695
> *PuroPedo
> *


PLAYER SHIT!! FUCK DOIN IT FOR ME WE DO IT CUZ PEOPLE SAY WE CANT .....


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@May 1 2008, 10:11 PM~10557058
> *THEONLY THING YOUR CARS ARE MISSING
> 
> ZENITHS :biggrin:
> ...


You killing me!!! Im trying dawg! :biggrin: 
I tell myself that all the time!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@May 2 2008, 01:11 AM~10557058
> *THEONLY THING YOUR CARS ARE MISSING
> 
> ZENITHS :biggrin:
> ...













Nice... :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 2 2008, 01:08 AM~10557037
> *It says Error! You must enter a URL. I never had this happen before!!!
> *




:dunno:


Post The Link Of The Pic And Ill Tell You What Your Doing Wrong...


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 1 2008, 11:15 PM~10557118
> *PLAYER SHIT!! FUCK DOIN IT FOR ME WE DO IT CUZ PEOPLE SAY WE CANT .....
> *


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Its working now!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 2 2008, 01:19 AM~10557162
> *
> 
> 
> ...





Fawking Showoff! :angry: 





NICE TAGS !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 1 2008, 11:19 PM~10557162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW THE FUCK DID YOU GET THAT FRONT LOCK UP


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 1 2008, 11:19 PM~10557162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW THE FUCK DID YOU GET THAT FRONT LOCK UP


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 2 2008, 12:19 AM~10557162
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAM MAN>>>DAM DAM DAM

lol

love it......love that lockup...what did you do to get it so high?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 1 2008, 10:19 PM~10557162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


RIGHTMOTHAFUCKINCLICK AND SAVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 1 2008, 10:15 PM~10557118
> *PLAYER SHIT!! FUCK DOIN IT FOR ME WE DO IT CUZ PEOPLE SAY WE CANT .....
> *


 :0  GOTA DO IT BIG IF NOT DONT DO IT AT ALL!!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 1 2008, 10:19 PM~10557162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOMIE I AINT BY NO MEANS TRYING TO BE ON UR NUTS.......................BUT...........UMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.........GODDDD DAYUMMM U GOT THESE FUCKIN LACS ON LOCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@May 1 2008, 11:24 PM~10557228
> *HOW THE FUCK DID YOU GET THAT FRONT LOCK UP
> *


I was about to ask :0 That's the meanest fucking lock up I've ever seen!!

Car came out CLEAN LOR, good job :thumbsup:


----------



## sicksided (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 1 2008, 10:19 PM~10557162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS A SICK ASS PICK USO!!! KEEP DOIN YOUR THING...  AND THAT LISENCE PLATE IS KILLIN ME... I TRIED TO MIX BIG BODY AND FLEETWOOD TOGETHER AND PUT BIGWOOD ON MINE BUT IN NV. THEIR NOT HAVIN IT... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 2 2008, 12:15 AM~10557118
> *PLAYER SHIT!! FUCK DOIN IT FOR ME WE DO IT CUZ PEOPLE SAY WE CANT .....
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sicksided_@May 2 2008, 01:52 AM~10557551
> *THIS IS A  SICK ASS PICK USO!!! KEEP DOIN YOUR THING...  AND THAT LISENCE PLATE IS KILLIN ME... I TRIED TO MIX BIG BODY AND FLEETWOOD TOGETHER AND PUT BIGWOOD ON MINE BUT IN NV. THEIR NOT HAVIN IT... :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 1 2008, 08:19 PM~10555374
> *YOUR TOO OLD TO START OVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

NEVER TOO OLD FKER..... :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@May 1 2008, 10:24 PM~10557228
> *HOW THE FUCK DID YOU GET THAT FRONT LOCK UP
> *


????? Thats all the way down in the front :biggrin: ?????
Oh didnt even ask!!! :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 2 2008, 02:29 AM~10557882
> *????? Thats all the way down in the front  :biggrin: ?????
> Oh didnt even ask!!!  :nono:  :biggrin:
> *




:0


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 2 2008, 02:29 AM~10557882
> *????? Thats all the way down in the front  :biggrin: ?????
> Oh didnt even ask!!!  :nono:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 que?


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

ball joint extentions, cadillacbob had em' long ago.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 2 2008, 06:19 AM~10557162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that lockup is insane! :0


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

DAMN I WISH I WOULD HAVE SEEN THAT IN TAMPA. . . . . . .

But you had to go and break your truck...lol

NICE JOB I see your trying to keep your secrets . . . . .

Insane LOCK-UP ! ! !


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

dam i thought the front was just higher cause of the 13s....fuck..id love to lock up like that....very nice work man....


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 2 2008, 08:19 AM~10558665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:0


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 2 2008, 12:19 AM~10557162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 1 2008, 10:19 PM~10557162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL BRO JUST BEAUTIFUL , MUCH PROPS :thumbsup: 
NOW HOW ABOUT POSTING UP SOME MORE PIC'S INTERIOR INCLUDED .


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@May 1 2008, 09:11 PM~10557058
> *THEONLY THING YOUR CARS ARE MISSING
> 
> ZENITHS :biggrin:
> ...


are those 13 and how much


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 1 2008, 10:19 PM~10557162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN HOMIE THATS A LOCK UP :0 :0 :0


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@May 1 2008, 10:24 PM~10557228
> *HOW THE FUCK DID YOU GET THAT FRONT LOCK UP
> *


think he add something like a ball joint extender


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

:0


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@May 2 2008, 03:27 PM~10561386
> *think he add something like a ball joint extender
> *


yes, and they break EASILY


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 1 2008, 10:19 PM~10557162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats shit locks up high as fuck in the front


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

My carnalito and his Fleetwood.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 2 2008, 06:57 PM~10562340
> *My carnalito and his Fleetwood.
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Waddup Fellas... :wave:





Any Of You Boys Looking For A New Project? :dunno:

Im Still Tryina Flip My Lac And All The Goodies... 






















http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=388655



Maybe Someone Round Yalls Way Looking For Something Clean And/Or Something They Can Build Up Quick... LMK! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 1 2008, 10:19 PM~10557162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 thats fucking badass!


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@May 2 2008, 01:27 PM~10561386
> *think he add something like a ball joint extender
> *


those arnt stock spindles


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 2 2008, 08:41 PM~10564248
> *those arnt stock spindles
> *


go back some pages and they can see wat they are.........either way shit looks hot!!!!!!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Please help a homie out: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry10565428 .


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 2 2008, 11:57 PM~10565185
> *:dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


post pics of it laid out in the rear :0 :0 that shit came out fuckin nice man


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@May 3 2008, 02:57 AM~10565509
> *post pics of it laid out in the rear :0  :0  that shit came out fuckin nice man
> *


X2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Saw this pics in the Wagon Fest topic:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

that looks pretty cool for a wagon


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

the pink one seems like a photoshop..


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@May 4 2008, 09:20 AM~10571610
> *Saw this pics in the Wagon Fest topic:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## swanginbigbodies (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 4 2008, 07:39 PM~10573594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 nice!!!


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 4 2008, 05:39 PM~10573594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE I WISH I HAD A CADDY :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

HE CALLIN YOU OUT VIC.


----------



## swanginbigbodies (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@May 4 2008, 08:18 PM~10573792
> *VERY NICE I WISH I HAD A CADDY  :biggrin:
> *


whats up dogg??? you make it home safe???


----------



## swanginbigbodies (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@May 4 2008, 08:19 PM~10573800
> *HE CALLIN YOU OUT VIC.
> *


man i got a LONG way to reach that point...


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swanginbigbodies_@May 4 2008, 06:20 PM~10573805
> *whats up dogg??? you make it home safe???
> *


YEA I MADE IT HOME GOOD SAFE AND SOUND SINCE I WAS THE DESIGNATED DRIVER (SP) YALL MAKE IT HOME OK TO HOMIE O QUE  ??????


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swanginbigbodies_@May 4 2008, 06:22 PM~10573812
> *man i got a LONG way to reach that point...
> *


WE WILL GET THERE SOMEDAY


----------



## swanginbigbodies (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@May 4 2008, 08:22 PM~10573814
> *YEA I MADE IT HOME GOOD SAFE AND SOUND SINCE I WAS THE DESIGNATED DRIVER (SP) YALL MAKE IT HOME OK TO HOMIE O QUE   ??????
> *


yeah i got here ok...


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swanginbigbodies_@May 4 2008, 06:25 PM~10573825
> *yeah i got here ok...
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@May 4 2008, 09:18 PM~10573792
> *VERY NICE I WISH I HAD A CADDY  :biggrin:
> *




I Still Have It...


----------



## swanginbigbodies (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@May 4 2008, 08:24 PM~10573823
> *WE WILL GET THERE SOMEDAY
> *


yes we will...


----------



## swanginbigbodies (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 4 2008, 07:39 PM~10573594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good, did it run into any problems with those spindles?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

Lac-of-Respect, sup homie?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Casing burned up!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 4 2008, 07:37 PM~10574394
> *Lac-of-Respect, sup homie?
> *


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swanginbigbodies_@May 4 2008, 06:38 PM~10573901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wish i had my lac back and swangin


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 4 2008, 06:16 PM~10573783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks much better on the wires...... Fender skirts look proper too.......


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 2 2008, 12:19 AM~10557162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


real nice man...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by premierkaddy_@May 4 2008, 11:05 AM~10571351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Town99_@May 3 2008, 10:16 PM~10569060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 4 2008, 07:52 PM~10574527
> *
> *




killlin em w/the lac


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@May 1 2008, 12:39 AM~10548478
> *I love the light on the mirror.I made some also,but I didn't use the bens ones.I use some of an acord.can some one post this pics for me please.
> *



heres your pics..




























looks good...make me some lol


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Looking Real Good Homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 2 2008, 01:19 AM~10557162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, those Lacs worth more than your crib :biggrin: Your neighbors gotta hate you :rofl:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> I like that color :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:uh: Me too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 4 2008, 09:49 PM~10575931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! :barf:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 5 2008, 01:02 AM~10576070
> *Damn!  :barf:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 4 2008, 10:05 PM~10576106
> *:biggrin:
> *


Just think! If I had 8s in the back I might have hit the bumper! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@May 4 2008, 01:02 PM~10571992
> *the pink one seems like a photoshop..
> *


nope its real and in Michigan...


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 4 2008, 05:39 PM~10573594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


right click save :biggrin:  any video of this? any pics of the ass laid?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> > I like that color :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> X2!!!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@May 4 2008, 10:44 PM~10576448
> *right click save :biggrin:    any video of this? any pics of the ass laid?
> *


Video not worth your time. I burned a casing. only hit 33! I had the ass laid for a little while at the show maybe somebody has pics? Oh yes! It does lay ALL the way down. It aint a lowrider to me if it doesnt. :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 4 2008, 10:54 PM~10576524
> *Video not worth your time. I burned a casing. only hit 33! I had the ass laid for a little while at the show maybe somebody has pics? Oh yes! It does lay ALL the way down. It aint a lowrider to me if it doesnt.  :biggrin:
> *


 hno: DAMN weres the pics


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by swanginbigbodies_@May 4 2008, 07:38 PM~10573901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swanginbigbodies_@May 4 2008, 06:38 PM~10573901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wish i had my lac back and swangin


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Where are the upper control arms?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by swanginbigbodies_@May 4 2008, 08:38 PM~10573901
> *
> 
> 
> ...










:biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 5 2008, 08:13 AM~10577305
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:scrutinize:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 5 2008, 08:13 AM~10577305
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:dunno:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 5 2008, 05:13 AM~10577305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dont know good question


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood+May 1 2008, 06:08 PM~10553931-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you need a couple more speakers on your back dash.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 5 2008, 07:13 AM~10577305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


really?


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 5 2008, 12:51 PM~10580021
> *really?
> *


YOU CAN'T SEE THEM ????


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 5 2008, 05:13 AM~10577305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: 
I guess you mint the upper trailing arms??? They are there just the way the pic is you cant see them. I might have taking them off for big air!?!? I took my lower control arms off too!?!? :biggrin:  :dunno: :around: :scrutinize: :loco: :yes: :no: :nosad: :yessad:
Durn!! I tried everything and it still didnt hit backbumper!!! :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i heard it didnt hit back bumper?????


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 5 2008, 12:56 PM~10580069
> *i heard it didnt hit back bumper?????
> *


Yeah! I knew I should have left those 10 inch strokes in the back! DAMN IT!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:thumbsup: and put the back cylinders up front then you mite hit it lol


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

my daily home made stripe lol


----------



## JayJay209 (Jan 25, 2007)

7000$$$


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 5 2008, 01:06 PM~10580156
> *:thumbsup:  and put the back cylinders up front then you mite hit it lol
> *


Damn! :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i jus fuckin wit ya man


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SMILEYS 96 (May 2, 2008)

WHAT YOU GOT ???? ACCEPTING ALL TRADES !!!!!!!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Damn Dawg why you selling that? Must be so major shit going down somewhere???


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 5 2008, 02:55 PM~10580063
> *:roflmao:
> I guess you mint the upper trailing arms??? They are there just the way the pic is you cant see them. I might have taking them off for big air!?!? I took my lower control arms off too!?!?  :biggrin:    :dunno:  :around:  :scrutinize:  :loco:  :yes:  :no:  :nosad:  :yessad:
> Durn!! I tried everything and it still didnt hit backbumper!!!  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *



YES Trailing arms. . . lol


----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 5 2008, 12:55 PM~10580063
> *:roflmao:
> I guess you mint the upper trailing arms??? They are there just the way the pic is you cant see them. I might have taking them off for big air!?!? I took my lower control arms off too!?!?  :biggrin:    :dunno:  :around:  :scrutinize:  :loco:  :yes:  :no:  :nosad:  :yessad:
> Durn!! I tried everything and it still didnt hit backbumper!!!  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 SICK NAME FOR THE LAC CLEAN ASS SHIT


----------



## PIMP C (Feb 21, 2008)

question ive had to chance my rear tranny seal in short periods of time is this always gonna happen or is there a way to stop it permanently


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Knockoff chips are now available.Pm me if your interested.

New Caddy logo is in the pic.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@May 5 2008, 05:21 PM~10582164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that yours man?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LVdroe_@May 5 2008, 03:44 PM~10581443
> *SICK NAME FOR THE LAC CLEAN ASS SHIT
> *


Thinks Cuzz!!! thats what I get around where I live!!! FUCK IT!!! :dunno: uffin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@May 4 2008, 10:57 PM~10576551
> *hno: DAMN weres the pics
> *


This is the only one I found!


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@May 5 2008, 06:57 PM~10582457
> *is that yours man?
> *


pm'd


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 6 2008, 12:23 AM~10584768
> *This is the only one I found!
> 
> 
> ...






























































































































































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

for how high this mudafucka locks up, it lays pretty dam good man


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@May 5 2008, 11:19 PM~10585796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so what did you do to get a lock up like that??


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

^^^talking bout the rea end


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

can anyone post trunk pics and interior? trying to redo my set up and interior.. thanks


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Feb 19 2008, 03:21 PM~9979228
> *Nice and low and I like the white and blue. Looks nice.
> 
> 
> ...


i love this look :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@May 4 2008, 01:02 PM~10571992
> *the pink one seems like a photoshop..
> *


naw,ive seen it in person about 4 years ago


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@May 6 2008, 02:22 AM~10586071
> *i love this look  :thumbsup:
> *


me to i love it


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

damm that looks nasty :cheesy: what it do?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@May 6 2008, 01:54 AM~10585960
> *can anyone post trunk pics and interior? trying to redo my set up and interior.. thanks
> *


i just started my trunk, built the whole thing myself and it cost me about 75 dollars...vs. having a custom shop do the shit for 10x that 

the interior pieces are next 



















workin on the side panels right now so this is just the beginning


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@May 6 2008, 01:04 PM~10588984
> *i just started my trunk, built the whole thing myself and it cost me about 75 dollars...vs. having a custom shop do the shit for 10x that
> 
> the interior pieces are next
> ...




15s?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PIMP C_@May 5 2008, 07:11 PM~10582067
> *question ive had to chance my rear tranny seal in short periods of time is this always gonna happen or is there a way to stop it permanently
> *


Don't overlock it, or get shorter strokes in the rear.


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

:cheesy: I haven't contributed in a while...


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jose24_@May 6 2008, 02:22 PM~10590874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@May 6 2008, 10:16 AM~10588513
> *
> 
> 
> ...


33 then the casing burned! :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 6 2008, 03:45 PM~10591673
> *33 then the casing burned!  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


put some air in those tires! :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 6 2008, 04:29 PM~10592077
> *put some air in those tires! :biggrin:
> *


Had two nails in it. I put air in it right before I went out! :angry:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 6 2008, 01:47 PM~10589406
> *15s?
> *


those are just little 12 4500 series.. they get the job done, 

ive got two 15 9500 series in my impala..


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

HOMIE KENNYS FLEETWOOD MOTOR


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

*SPRAY ON CHROME IN THE 505 WE CAN CHROME GOLD AND COLOR CHROME
WE CAN CHROME ANYTHING AND EVERYTHING HIT US UP


CHROME WORKS # 505-712-3050 ASK 4 KENNY *


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@May 6 2008, 07:18 PM~10593694
> *SPRAY ON CHROME IN THE    505  WE CAN CHROME GOLD AND COLOR CHROME
> WE CAN CHROME ANYTHING AND EVERYTHING HIT US UP
> CHROME WORKS # 505-712-3050  ASK 4 KENNY
> ...


alsa?


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

cosmichrome


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

my cuz tigger was talking about you . Im gonna send you some parts soon :biggrin:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

im doing some parts for the hummer should have them done by this weekend


----------



## DenaLove (Jan 4, 2008)

I know this sounds cliche but I never should have sold my car.  But I'm definitely working on getting another one!


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

here is a shitty photo shop i did of the cadi i have. this is what i want to do with my fleetwood. it will be just a toppless car. i am gonna try to make a solid frame for a top that will be removable. in the future for the car. tell me what you guys think.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

Custom made STEERING WHEELS , PLAQUES, and more by LowriderPlacas.com/Lazerwerks.com


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@May 5 2008, 12:08 PM~10580167
> *my daily home made stripe lol
> 
> 
> ...


was this the 1 that was for sale for the longest time that was set up to hop??


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 7 2008, 12:18 PM~10600075
> *was this the 1 that was for sale for the longest time that was set up to hop??
> *


I HAD IT FOR SALE ABOUT 1 MONTH AGO BUT NOT SET UP TO HOP


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@May 7 2008, 11:37 AM~10600485
> *I HAD IT FOR SALE ABOUT 1 MONTH AGO BUT NOT SET UP TO HOP
> *


there was a homie sellin 1 a while back. it was all black and it hink it had center golds. dude had comp pumps and adexs and i think 14 batts. i think he was tryna sell it for 4k to offload it. heard it was for sale for a long time but then some 1 bought it. 

thought it was the same one


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

server :uh:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 7 2008, 12:51 PM~10600623
> *there was a homie sellin 1 a while back. it was all black and it hink it had center golds. dude had comp pumps and adexs and i think 14 batts. i think he was tryna sell it for 4k to offload it. heard it was for sale for a long time but then some 1 bought it.
> 
> thought it was the same one
> *


i went to look at that one out in san jose but it needed some work.... :ugh: setup was out of his old car dancer.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 7 2008, 03:04 PM~10601339
> *i went to look at that one out in san jose but it needed some work.... :ugh: setup was out of his old car dancer.
> *


Who is selling that? Sorry I have not gotten back to you about the rear... been hella busy, family in town, daughters 8th bday and a wedding this coming weekend.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 7 2008, 01:04 PM~10601339
> *i went to look at that one out in san jose but it needed some work.... :ugh: setup was out of his old car dancer.
> *


ah ok, yea at the time i was in the market for a fleet and a homie told me about that 1. but it was sold before i had the chance to look at it..


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 4 2008, 09:51 PM~10575217
> *heres your pics..
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics.doing so bad im going to put it up for SALE.MAKE MA A DEAL I CAN'T REFUSE.


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@May 7 2008, 08:26 PM~10602713
> *Thanks for the pics.doing so bad im going to put it up for SALE.MAKE MA A DEAL I CAN'T REFUSE.
> *


 :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@May 7 2008, 09:43 PM~10603344
> *:0
> *


X2...


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1paIsvD47oI&feature=related

nice gas hopping !


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Apr 23 2008, 02:42 PM~10485832
> *Friends old lac...
> 
> 
> ...


this is nice !


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@May 7 2008, 09:38 PM~10604988
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1paIsvD47oI&feature=related
> 
> nice gas hopping !
> *


That was a nice hop but damn did you see the back rocker chrome fall off at the end. Shit like that make me NEVER want to hop my BigBody .


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@May 7 2008, 06:43 AM~10596954
> *Custom made STEERING WHEELS , PLAQUES, and more by LowriderPlacas.com/Lazerwerks.com
> 
> 
> ...


CAN YOU GUYS DO THE NEW CADDY LOGO?OR ONLY THE OLD STYLE?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

I seen he had these rockers on here for sale a while back. What does the car look like now?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

I think this is one of the best pictures on LIL!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@May 7 2008, 10:31 PM~10605246
> *That was a nice hop but damn did you see the back rocker chrome fall off at the end. Shit like that make me NEVER want to hop my BigBody .
> *


gotta hop till the wheels fall off


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@May 8 2008, 01:17 AM~10605555
> *CAN YOU GUYS DO THE NEW CADDY LOGO?OR ONLY THE OLD STYLE?
> *


WE GOT THE NEW STYLE , we made one for the blue escalade from MANACOS C.C..


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Now that's some great work.....

your suspension is perfect. 

You relocated the upper trailing arm to the lower traling arms and molded in the mounts and also extended the lowers and relocated them farther forward to get more lift. 

WOW

Who did the work <<<FUCKEN PERFECT>>> KILLING THE FLEETWOOD GAME.......


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 8 2008, 09:49 AM~10607183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   *That's beautiful!*


----------



## flossyb93 (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Placas_@May 8 2008, 05:37 AM~10606155
> *WE GOT THE NEW STYLE , we made one for the blue escalade from MANACOS C.C..
> 
> 
> ...


so whats the price on one of those bad boys


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

Anyone have for sale,both rear quarter panel two thin chrome strips....
from 93 thru 96 fleetwoods....


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@May 8 2008, 10:28 AM~10607986
> *Anyone have for sale,both rear quarter panel two thin chrome strips....
> from 93 thru 96 fleetwoods....
> *


*I HAVE THOSE & THE COLOR CADI EMBLEM'S FOR THE VYNAL TOP
BRAND NEW & STILL SEALED IN THE O.G. GM PACKING . I BOUGHT
A COMPLETE SET BUT I DON'T NEED THE REAR SPEARS OR COLOR
CADI EMBLEM'S .*


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

my car still for sale...any takers????








the build-up
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=207160


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@May 8 2008, 11:40 AM~10608443
> *my car still for sale...any takers????
> 
> 
> ...


I'LL GIVE YOU 2 SCOOPS OF RAISINS & A HONEY NUT BAR :biggrin: 

























































































































































































JUST JOKING BRO , GOOD LUCK WITH THE SALE :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 8 2008, 11:49 AM~10607183
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Hay no cheating lol..... look at the guys on the trunk......hahah


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

The only thing Fleetwood left is the Windshield wiper motor, brake master cylinder, ac unit and radiator.

Thats allot of work to get all that switched out and working. Now I see why you dropped so much cash flow into the frame and motor. 

Worth Every pennie. nice work.

Now that this Fleetwood is done WHATS NEXT ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Where Are The Setup Pix? :dunno:




:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 8 2008, 10:49 AM~10607183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so much for the og plastic gas tank :0 :cheesy:


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 8 2008, 12:13 PM~10608681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 lac of respect...the fleet came out sick,you are raising tha bar with that one :thumbsup:


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

thats a ford 9"


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate+May 8 2008, 10:49 AM~10607183-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THIS BITCH IS SWEET


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 7 2008, 11:12 PM~10605753
> *I seen he had these rockers on here for sale a while back. What does the car look like now?
> 
> 
> ...


STILL GOT THE MOLDINGS, THEY ARE GOING ON GANGSTA EDITION 2 BEING BUILT AS WE SPEAK


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@May 8 2008, 02:06 PM~10608631
> *I'LL GIVE YOU 2 SCOOPS OF RAISINS & A HONEY NUT BAR  :biggrin:
> JUST JOKING BRO , GOOD LUCK WITH THE SALE  :biggrin:
> *



thanks! i need it!


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

1993 fleetwood 49k miles a/c, beautiful gray int except top dash lil cracked,good paint,runs perfect, also have a two pump set up all chrome pumps & fittings big check valve,l.a square dump #11 pump head.. $3,800 stock --$4,200 with rims ---$4,800 with hydraulics located in miami fl...the car does not have the switches installed..


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 8 2008, 12:13 PM~10608681
> *Hay no cheating lol..... look at the guys on the trunk......hahah
> 
> 
> ...


It was rolling back down heal. They were trying to keep it from rolling!!! :biggrin: I only hit it a few times and burned a casing. :angry: Only 33 :angry:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 8 2008, 12:19 PM~10608735
> *Now that this Fleetwood is done WHATS NEXT ? ? ? ? ?
> *


The Crypt Keeper....91 Cadillac Fleetwood Hearse *Coming Soon*
Keep your eyes open. Or The Crypt Keeper will get you!!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 8 2008, 12:45 PM~10608952
> *so much for the og plastic gas tank :0  :cheesy:
> *


Thats just really good chrome spray paint!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@May 8 2008, 03:21 PM~10610060
> *STILL GOT THE MOLDINGS, THEY ARE GOING ON GANGSTA EDITION 2 BEING BUILT AS WE SPEAK
> *


  hno:


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

[/quote]
DAM THAT LOOKS LIKE MY BIG BODY THAT IM BUILDING


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

LAC,YOU GOT ONE OF THE CLEANEST HOPPER OUT THERE IN MY LIST.QUICK QUESTION WHAT ARE YOU RUNNING IN THE TRUNK,MIGHT BE ABLE TO HELP YOU IF YOU DON'T MIND.


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

LAC,YOU GOT ONE OF THE CLEANEST HOPPER OUT THERE IN MY LIST.QUICK QUESTION WHAT ARE YOU RUNNING IN THE TRUNK,MIGHT BE ABLE TO HELP YOU IF YOU DON'T MIND.


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@May 8 2008, 09:41 PM~10612427
> * LAC,YOU GOT ONE OF THE CLEANEST HOPPER OUT THERE IN MY LIST.QUICK QUESTION WHAT ARE YOU RUNNING IN THE TRUNK,MIGHT BE ABLE TO HELP YOU IF YOU DON'T MIND.
> *


WHO ME????


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THELORD4RMGT_@May 8 2008, 11:45 PM~10612561
> *WHO ME????
> *




_*Lac*_-Of-Respect





:biggrin:


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 8 2008, 09:50 PM~10612600
> *Lac-Of-Respect
> :biggrin:
> *


OH I THOUGHT SO MY BAD :biggrin: :twak:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THELORD4RMGT_@May 8 2008, 09:45 PM~10612561
> *WHO ME????
> *


 :biggrin: hey I was watching you on you tube earlier doing a gas hop.yeah your clean too


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@May 8 2008, 08:41 PM~10612427
> * LAC,YOU GOT ONE OF THE CLEANEST HOPPER OUT THERE IN MY LIST.QUICK QUESTION WHAT ARE YOU RUNNING IN THE TRUNK,MIGHT BE ABLE TO HELP YOU IF YOU DON'T MIND.
> *


Thanks Alot Big Nene!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: RAGALAC, PAPER CHASER, mac2lac, Lac-of-Respect, Indio123, INDIVIDUALS*512*, Big nene 1

FULL HOUSE OF THE LAC BOYS TONIGHT.......


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THELORD4RMGT+May 8 2008, 11:57 PM~10612683-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@May 8 2008, 05:57 PM~10610732
> *1993 fleetwood 49k miles a/c, beautiful gray int except top dash lil cracked,good paint,runs perfect, also have a two pump set up all chrome pumps & fittings big check valve,l.a square dump #11 pump head.. $3,800 stock --$4,200 with rims ---$4,800 with hydraulics located in miami fl...the car does not have the switches installed..
> 
> 
> ...



CLEAN.....too bad you are so far away....i'd probably get this off your hands....


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@May 8 2008, 10:11 PM~10612798
> *:biggrin: hey I was watching you on you tube earlier doing a gas hop.yeah your clean too
> *


gas hop???? post it up must be the old owner of the car!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THELORD4RMGT_@May 9 2008, 12:30 AM~10612988
> *gas hop???? post it up must be the old owner of the car!
> *




Big Doe? :dunno:


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

4 sale make offers


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@May 8 2008, 11:11 AM~10608290
> *I HAVE THOSE & THE COLOR CADI EMBLEM'S FOR THE VYNAL TOP
> BRAND NEW & STILL SEALED IN THE O.G. GM PACKING . I BOUGHT
> A COMPLETE SET BUT I DON'T NEED THE REAR SPEARS OR COLOR
> ...


sSENT YOU P/M


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 8 2008, 02:13 PM~10608681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lac of respect, this is the best fleetwood I have seen on here in a long time!!!   Much respect for some amazing work bro...   :worship:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 8 2008, 09:58 AM~10607265
> *   That's beautiful!
> *


is that a ford 9-inch in there or toyota?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 4 2008, 05:39 PM~10573594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!! THIS IS SO BADASS!!! :worship:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

i just noticed those pump looking things in the front, what are those


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)

THOSE ARE OVERFLOW RESERVOIRS, ONE FOR THE COOLANT AND THE OTHER FOR P/S????????????? (OR ANY OTHER FLUID LIKE BEER OR SODA ETC........) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@May 9 2008, 01:18 AM~10613364
> *is that a ford 9-inch in there or toyota?
> *


looks like a toyota.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@May 8 2008, 01:40 PM~10608443
> *my car still for sale...any takers????
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 9 2008, 08:39 AM~10614509
> *looks like a toyota.
> *


looks like a ford 9 inch


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by purolows_@May 9 2008, 08:03 PM~10619312
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE THIS CADDI WHAT YEAR IS IT ??


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@May 9 2008, 09:42 PM~10619635
> *I LOVE THIS CADDI WHAT YEAR IS IT ??
> *




95-96...


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

95


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

its a 1995


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by purolows_@May 9 2008, 10:21 PM~10620334
> *its a 1995
> *


IS THIS YOURS ? NICE JOB HOMIE ON EVERYTHING :thumbsup:


----------



## QWIK DEVILLE (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by QWIK DEVILLE_@May 10 2008, 01:51 AM~10621585
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Nice... I Likey... :yes:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 8 2008, 09:54 PM~10613154
> *Lac of respect, this is the best fleetwood I have seen on here in a long time!!!     Much respect for some amazing work bro...     :worship:
> *


 :cheesy: Hey thanks alot Homie!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@May 8 2008, 10:18 PM~10613364
> *is that a ford 9-inch in there or toyota?
> *


Its a Ford! I got it out of a old truck in the junk yard!


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 9 2008, 11:27 PM~10621715
> *Its a Ford! I got it out of a old truck in the junk yard!
> *


any flicks of your setup?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@May 8 2008, 11:30 PM~10613777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


They shot streamers in the air after I hop. I was trying to go Radicial!!! :biggrin: 
Damn I just noticed my Inspection sticker ran out! I guess its time for a new one! :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@May 9 2008, 11:28 PM~10621718
> *any flicks of your setup?
> *


Its one on here somewhere let me see!


----------



## QWIK DEVILLE (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 9 2008, 11:15 PM~10621684
> *Nice... I Likey... :yes:
> *


thanx homie


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 10 2008, 03:22 PM~10623796
> *:0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@May 10 2008, 02:56 PM~10623514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I remember building that set-up...... looks like you changed it up a little :thumbsup: She's a keeper


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Island Stylin'_@May 11 2008, 12:48 AM~10624751
> *I remember building that set-up...... looks like you changed it up a little :thumbsup: She's a keeper
> *


 new accumies, new italians, new batterys, new noids, new switches and cord since the old burned. No need to mess with the hardlining tho  

post up your monte man!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 8 2008, 12:13 PM~10608681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man this car is nice. good work


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@May 10 2008, 08:35 PM~10624950
> * new accumies, new italians, new batterys, new noids, new switches and cord since the old burned. No need to mess with the hardlining tho
> 
> post up your monte man!
> *


Theres sum pics in the MONTE FEST (possibly for sale) :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 10 2008, 05:06 PM~10623959
> *:uh:
> *




:scrutinize:


----------



## DenaLove (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 10 2008, 07:18 PM~10625774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You caint fuuuck wit da police...you caint fuuuck wit da police........


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> *16 members are celebrating their birthday today
> alarman(35), Jthang98(28), OneSexy95Fleetwood(25), wheelman(36), unique27(31), bluntspark(21), 40oz_2_freedom(28), low4oshow(100), flaco(27), DoughBoy74(34), JOEY_209_63RIV(18), checkcam(24), FROGGY405(29), warrenG(19), swift1(24), TINWOODY WAGON(34)*



Congrats... Have A Good One Homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@May 10 2008, 08:01 PM~10626001
> *You caint fuuuck wit da police...you caint fuuuck wit da police........
> *


.......uh.....ok.....


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 10 2008, 11:25 PM~10626131
> *Congrats... Have A Good One Homie... :thumbsup:
> *


lol thanks man.... 25 today....just another day....lol


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 10 2008, 09:18 PM~10625774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@May 8 2008, 06:21 PM~10610060
> *STILL GOT THE MOLDINGS, THEY ARE GOING ON GANGSTA EDITION 2 BEING BUILT AS WE SPEAK
> *


IS IT GOING TO C BLUE :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 10 2008, 08:18 PM~10625774
> *
> 
> 
> ...



FTP (Fuck the Police)


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

so i just picked up a conti kit and its off a chrysler.. i lined it up and it doesnt seem to fit..anyone know if it will work? :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by specialk11232_@May 11 2008, 12:29 PM~10628585
> *so i just picked up a conti kit and its off a chrysler.. i lined it up and it doesnt seem to fit..anyone know if it will work? :0
> *


DON'T FEEL BAD HOMIE,I BOUGHT A GRILL AND WHEN I SLAP IT ON,IT FITS GOOD AND ALL EXEPT I GOT A HALF INCH GAP ON EACH SIDE ,BUT WHEN I HIT THE STREET THAT'S THE FIRST THING THAT THEY TOLD ME.THAT ITS NOT A BIG BODY GRILL.SO NOW I'M STUCK WITH IT.


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

hopefully these pics will help..


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by specialk11232_@May 11 2008, 12:07 PM~10629027
> *hopefully these pics will help..
> 
> 
> ...


you got to cut it to the shape of the bumper


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 11 2008, 04:11 PM~10629050
> *you got to cut it to the shape of the bumper
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 10 2008, 08:18 PM~10625774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


All that drama for a burned out license plate light :angry:


----------



## DenaLove (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 10 2008, 11:46 PM~10627051
> *.......uh.....ok.....
> *


what? I know you seen the movie "Next Friday" :biggrin: At the end of the movie Day-Day says "you caint fuck wit da police, you canit fuck wit da police".


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@May 11 2008, 03:02 PM~10630119
> *what? I know you seen the movie "Next Friday" :biggrin: At the end of the movie Day-Day says "you caint fuck wit da police, you canit fuck wit da police".
> *


lol...oh ok


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## DenaLove (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 11 2008, 02:11 PM~10629050
> *you got to cut it to the shape of the bumper
> *


Yep. Make a template of the side of your bumper out of some thin cardboard, (On a big body I just trace the side of the rear bumper guard) then lay it on the side of the 5th wheel bucket, trace it and cut it. If you are good you wont need to rechrome it but its best if you rechrome it anyways.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93 fleetwood_@May 11 2008, 05:58 PM~10630089
> *All that drama for a burned out license plate light :angry:
> *


i got pulled over for the same reason and the fucker called 3 more cop cars; fuck them


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

one of my favorite white fleetwoods. Yes I have one of each color and maybe two a color.lol


----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

The Exorcist takes a picture with a Fleetwood......lol


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 12 2008, 08:31 PM~10636237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 12 2008, 05:14 AM~10633273
> *Yep. Make a template of the side of your bumper out of some thin cardboard, (On a big body I just trace the side of the rear bumper guard) then lay it on the side of the 5th wheel bucket, trace it and cut it. If you are good you wont need to rechrome it but its best if you rechrome it anyways.
> *


alright its my first conti kit i just dont want to mess it up thanks for the info


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 12 2008, 02:31 PM~10636237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 12 2008, 01:31 PM~10636237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 12 2008, 02:31 PM~10636237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 12 2008, 12:19 PM~10636129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea this bitch definately on point!


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+May 11 2008, 03:46 AM~10627051-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dammmm aint that some bs :angry:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 12 2008, 02:19 PM~10636129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice air setup, some hardline would look even better


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

not mine but cleeen


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

TTTT :biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## sicksided (Mar 3, 2005)

some of you may have seen my big body from the 2007 vegas show when it looked like this...
















heres how it looks now whatcha think, still in the middle of finishing the fiber glass rear deck and top dash, as well as the cut and buff???


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Mar 1 2006, 02:08 AM~4950724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by specialk11232_@May 11 2008, 01:29 PM~10628585
> *so i just picked up a conti kit and its off a chrysler.. i lined it up and it doesnt seem to fit..anyone know if it will work? :0
> *


not hard Ive done plenty  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=119037


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 14 2008, 01:30 AM~10651523
> *not hard Ive done plenty
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=119037
> ...


SHOWOFF!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Inner Demon lookin' good UCE


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sicksided_@May 13 2008, 05:35 PM~10648417
> *some of you may have seen my big body from the 2007 vegas show when it looked like this...
> 
> 
> ...


looks fuckin bad ass. the only thing id upgrade to is the rims. maybe find a better matching green :dunno:


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@May 14 2008, 12:44 PM~10654081
> *these are in a prototype production right now. i am having 1 set cut out right now to test fit these. let me know what you guys think.  1 set is normal but the other is more for the ladies of lowriding with big bodies too   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Please pm me or tatt2danny if you are interested in a set.


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@May 14 2008, 03:30 PM~10655227
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:barf:












:biggrin:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 14 2008, 12:13 PM~10654285
> *looks fuckin bad ass. the only thing id upgrade to is the rims. maybe find a better matching green :dunno:
> *


 :yes: THAT ALL IT NEEDS IS NEW WHEELS. NICE CAR BRO


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 14 2008, 04:38 PM~10655736
> *:barf:
> :biggrin:
> *


hater. :0


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 14 2008, 06:48 PM~10655820
> *hater. :0
> *





BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!





:roflmao:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sicksided_@May 13 2008, 08:35 PM~10648417
> *some of you may have seen my big body from the 2007 vegas show when it looked like this...
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 14 2008, 02:29 PM~10655218
> *Please pm me or tatt2danny if you are interested in a set.
> *


My 2cents:
I think you should do the old logo too! It is a Fleetwood after all!  
Looking good!!!


----------



## sicksided (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 14 2008, 12:13 PM~10654285
> *looks fuckin bad ass. the only thing id upgrade to is the rims. maybe find a better matching green :dunno:
> *


yeah I got alot of that last year, so i picked these up from homboyz (13x7) thinking that they would match alot better but still not exact, but alot closer...


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sicksided_@May 14 2008, 06:24 PM~10657387
> *yeah I got alot of that last year, so i picked these up from homboyz (13x7) thinking that they would match alot better but still not exact, but alot closer...
> 
> 
> ...


yea those look like a better match


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@May 8 2008, 08:41 PM~10612430
> * LAC,YOU GOT ONE OF THE CLEANEST HOPPER OUT THERE IN MY LIST.QUICK QUESTION WHAT ARE YOU RUNNING IN THE TRUNK.*


Single Pump


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 15 2008, 12:16 AM~10658308
> *Single Pump
> 
> 
> ...



:worship:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 14 2008, 01:43 PM~10654067
> *SHOWOFF!!!!!!! :uh:
> *


ill remember that puto!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 14 2008, 10:13 PM~10657292
> *My 2cents:
> I think you should do the old logo too! It is a Fleetwood after all!
> Looking good!!!
> *




Finally.... Someone Agrees.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sicksided_@May 14 2008, 10:24 PM~10657387
> *yeah I got alot of that last year, so i picked these up from homboyz (13x7) thinking that they would match alot better but still not exact, but alot closer...
> 
> 
> ...





:yes:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 14 2008, 11:04 PM~10659057
> *ill remember that puto!
> *


U JUST MAKE SURE U REMEMBER HOT TO PUT A TOP ON AND WELL BE AIGHT........... :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ................


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 14 2008, 08:13 PM~10657292
> *My 2cents:
> I think you should do the old logo too! It is a Fleetwood after all!
> Looking good!!!
> *


i was thinking about that.if somebody wants them.we can do them.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 15 2008, 02:29 AM~10659205
> *i was thinking about that.if somebody wants them.we can do them.
> *





:uh:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 14 2008, 03:38 PM~10655736
> *:barf:
> :biggrin:
> *


what you don't like my design or what???/ if you can do better i want to see.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@May 15 2008, 12:52 PM~10661464
> *what you don't like my design or what???/ if you can do better i want to see.
> *





Sounds Like A Challenge To Me Ese... But Then Again, Youll Just Copy It...



:roflmao:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

maybe he'll engrave Scrilla Edition on part of it lol


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 15 2008, 10:25 AM~10661679
> *Sounds Like A Challenge To Me Ese... But Then Again, Youll Just Copy It...
> :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: don't flatter yourself homeboy. :biggrin: i am not worried but lets see these great skilss from the al mighty SCRILLA! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@May 15 2008, 10:28 AM~10661706
> *maybe he'll engrave Scrilla Edition on part of it lol
> *


 :0 i feel an extra $50 for it too.


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:|


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 15 2008, 01:26 AM~10659195
> *U JUST MAKE SURE U REMEMBER HOT TO PUT A TOP ON AND WELL BE AIGHT........... :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ................
> *


i retired


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish+May 15 2008, 01:28 PM~10661706-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao:




:biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 15 2008, 12:33 PM~10662802
> *:roflmao:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

i need some help with my 95, 
the bitch wont start, normally i would believe its the battery, ive charged the battery for about 15 minutes now. and i can hear the starter making the usual starting noise for aslong as i turn the key but still the car engine isnt starting 

please help asap


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@May 15 2008, 02:09 PM~10663455
> *i need some help with my 95,
> the bitch wont start, normally i would believe its the battery, ive charged the battery for about 15 minutes now. and i can hear the starter making the usual starting noise for aslong as i turn the key but still the car engine isnt starting
> 
> ...


i had that happen to me a while ago it was the pass key.the LT1 runs very good but give you alot of shit..


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@May 15 2008, 11:52 AM~10661464
> *what you don't like my design or what???/ if you can do better i want to see.
> *


any money in it?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@May 15 2008, 04:22 PM~10663542
> *i had that happen to me a while ago it was the pass key.the LT1 runs very good but give you alot of shit..
> *


i tried both keys.. im starting to get pissed because the battery has charged for atleast 30 min, it isnt the batt, the engine starts and dies instantly but i dunno why. but atleast it happened in my driveway


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

fuel pump..............


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

found it :biggrin: !... close man it was the fuel pump FUSE. after a couple times i realized that it had something to do with the fuel pump and i checked the fuse and switched it with the dome light fuse and now it works! :cheesy: thanks for help everybody; now i feel like an idiot for not checking the fuse first anyway


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 15 2008, 12:26 PM~10662753
> *i retired
> *


U WANT ME TO TAKE THAT LECAB FOR RANSOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 15 2008, 05:39 PM~10664069
> *U WANT ME TO TAKE THAT LECAB FOR RANSOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Im ready  :guns:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 15 2008, 02:23 PM~10663550
> *any money in it?
> *


 :0 maybe :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@May 15 2008, 05:51 PM~10664182
> *:0 maybe :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 15 2008, 03:41 PM~10664093
> *Im ready   :guns:
> *


Good while your waiting for RAGALAC Ill sneak in the back door and get the keys!!!
:0 :biggrin: I need a Le Cab!!!


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Apr 7 2007, 10:31 PM~7641015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS BITCH IS BADDD !!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 15 2008, 05:04 PM~10664656
> *Good while your waiting for RAGALAC Ill sneak in the back door and get the keys!!!
> :0  :biggrin: I need a Le Cab!!!
> *


....and while u doing that ima drive off in ur lac bahahahaha!!!!!!!!..........think that sounds like a good plan!!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 15 2008, 08:21 PM~10665240
> *....and while u doing that ima drive off in ur lac bahahahaha!!!!!!!!..........think that sounds like a good plan!!!!!!
> *


 :around: :happysad:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 15 2008, 08:16 PM~10666236
> *:around:  :happysad:
> *


better keep them eyes open like that if not ima getcha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D&A1 (Apr 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 12 2008, 08:04 PM~10639940
> *yea this bitch definately on point!
> *


tru that!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 4SHOW (Oct 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Apr 27 2007, 09:20 PM~7788732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT PIC :biggrin:


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

help with my 95...
car wont start sometimes...and sometimes it will. I unscrewed the gas tank and then there was alot of pressure released from the tank, screwed it back on and then it started right up...whats going on? thanks


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

:angry: why all this LT1 have this gas tank problem?Mine works fine but my gas gage always shows empty.Bad floater maybe?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by specialk11232_@May 16 2008, 12:10 AM~10667285
> *help with my 95...
> car wont start sometimes...and sometimes it will. I unscrewed the gas tank and then there was alot of pressure released from the tank, screwed it back on and then it started right up...whats going on? thanks
> *


sometimes when the weather changes that happens to my tank, the two problems might not be related


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@May 16 2008, 01:29 AM~10667841
> *:angry: why all this LT1 have this gas tank problem?Mine works fine but my gas gage always shows empty.Bad floater maybe?
> *


yeah that sounds like a bad floater


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 15 2008, 06:21 PM~10665240
> *....and while u doing that ima drive off in ur lac bahahahaha!!!!!!!!..........think that sounds like a good plan!!!!!!
> *


Thats OK I got the money for another one! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

I AM TAKING MY CADI INTO A NEW DIRECTION, SO I DON'T NEED THIS ANYMORE. :biggrin: NOT SURE WHAT ITS WORTH SO,
*MAKE ME AN OFFER! NO LOW BALLERS PLEASE!
LOCATED IN KINGMAN, AZ  PICK UP ONLY I AM NOT SHIPPING THIS BIG BEAST.*

FULL VINYL TOP WITH MOLDINGS AND PADDED BACK WINDOWS.
WILL NEED TO BE REWRAPPED STITCHING IS STARTING TO BREAK APART BUT IN GOOD SHAPE. THE TOP IS COMING OFF OF MY CAR COMPLETELY SO NO NEED FOR THE VINYL FIBERGLASS CAP. 
THE COLOR IS A DARK MAROON ALMOST BROWN. PLUS A STRIP THAT GOES ON THE TRUNK TOO. THANKS FOR YOUR TIME. :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 16 2008, 09:47 AM~10669867
> *Thats OK I got the money for another one!  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:can I borrow a stack?all I need is one stack to finish my under carige.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't know if anyone's posted pics, but here's those Caprice door handles you can order for cheap($1.50 each) with the chrome handle. Chrome is actually pretty good. They come with a protective plastic film over the chrome!








I'm in the process of painting my ride right now, so it was the perfect time to order them. Has anyone put up pics of the pillar stainless AND side glass stainless that they got from Ebay?


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 16 2008, 09:47 AM~10669867
> *Thats OK I got the money for another one!  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: Looks like somebody kicked in your door, thats going to be expensive to fix :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@May 16 2008, 09:48 AM~10670243
> *:biggrin:can I borrow a stack?all I need is one stack to finish my under carige.
> *


just go and take it hell never even notice it!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 16 2008, 01:28 PM~10671475
> *I don't know if anyone's posted pics, but here's those Caprice door handles you can order for cheap($1.50 each) with the chrome handle. Chrome is actually pretty good. They come with a protective plastic film over the chrome!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Where did you order the handles from?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@May 16 2008, 01:32 PM~10671506
> * :0 Where did you order the handles from?
> *


 :biggrin: Here's the link...Big Body Door Handles


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 16 2008, 04:02 PM~10671759
> *:biggrin: Here's the link...Big Body Door Handles
> *



Nice handling charges... no 1.50 per handle... more like 10


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 16 2008, 02:18 PM~10671898
> *Nice handling charges... no 1.50 per handle... more like 10
> *


Haha, yeah I know. Still pretty cheap though. The total with shipping AND handling was $36.71! Cheaper than gettin the originals plated...


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 16 2008, 02:28 PM~10671475
> *I don't know if anyone's posted pics, but here's those Caprice door handles you can order for cheap($1.50 each) with the chrome handle. Chrome is actually pretty good. They come with a protective plastic film over the chrome!
> 
> 
> ...


i posted pics of the pillars a while back


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Jul 26 2007, 09:57 PM~8401114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@May 16 2008, 12:31 PM~10671498
> *:wow: Looks like somebody kicked in your door, thats going to be expensive to fix  :biggrin:
> *


Nah I was in the process of putting another door handle on when I took the pic!!! BulletProof! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 16 2008, 12:32 PM~10671505
> *just go and take it hell never even notice it!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Naw Cuzz I keep good check on it!!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:biggrin: Gold and Platinum looks good too!!! :biggrin: 








Just in case you want to go out in style!!! :0


----------



## LUNCH MEAT (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 16 2008, 08:25 PM~10673435
> *Naw Cuzz I keep good check on it!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 17 2008, 02:28 AM~10673452
> *:biggrin: Gold and Platinum looks good too!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 that looks expensive..


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

dam id like a few stacks to lol


----------



## 4SHOW (Oct 11, 2007)

IT LOOKS LIKE THERE IS ENOUGH TO GO AROUND FOR EVERYBODY
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4SHOW_@May 17 2008, 02:52 PM~10677268
> *IT LOOKS LIKE THERE IS ENOUGH TO GO AROUND FOR EVERYBODY
> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YO! POST UP A BIG PIC OF UR AVATAR PLEASE!


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## PIMP C (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4SHOW_@May 17 2008, 03:52 PM~10677268
> *IT LOOKS LIKE THERE IS ENOUGH TO GO AROUND FOR EVERYBODY
> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


is that a lincoln?


----------



## 4SHOW (Oct 11, 2007)

ILL NEVER TELL TIL TIME IS RIGHT!! :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@May 17 2008, 02:18 PM~10677542
> *YO! POST UP A BIG PIC OF UR AVATAR PLEASE!
> *


He will show everybody in due time!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4SHOW_@May 17 2008, 12:52 PM~10677268
> *IT LOOKS LIKE THERE IS ENOUGH TO GO AROUND FOR EVERYBODY
> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: Fuck making it rain! Im going to make a tsunami! :biggrin: 
Everybody better get a life raft!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Damn it slow in here!!! :scrutinize:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

lets bring it back :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

ill throw in a pic too


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@May 18 2008, 07:22 PM~10682766
> *lets bring it back  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


good picture bro :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

car looking good bro :biggrin: ill add another


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 17 2008, 11:23 PM~10678830
> *:biggrin: Fuck making it rain! Im going to make a tsunami!  :biggrin:
> Everybody better get a life raft!
> *


Ill be there in my land yacht, just let me know where and when!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 18 2008, 08:39 PM~10683360
> *Ill be there in my land yacht, just let me know where and when!!!  :biggrin:
> *


How about you just bring that Le Cab and leave the key in it. Then go out on the land yacht! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 18 2008, 11:18 PM~10683709
> *How about you just bring that Le Cab and leave the key in it. Then go out on the land yacht!  :biggrin:
> *


the poop deck will need a few stacks o cash on it 1st :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 18 2008, 09:29 PM~10683806
> *the poop deck will need a few stacks o cash on it 1st :biggrin:
> *


Ill have to drive to the spot first!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 18 2008, 11:39 PM~10683875
> *Ill have to drive to the spot first!
> *


 :ugh: uffin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 18 2008, 09:43 PM~10683899
> *:ugh:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

my homies caddi


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 19 2008, 01:02 AM~10684393
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 18 2008, 11:02 PM~10684393
> *:wave:
> *


Sippy tay on tha runny kind. Sada tay!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 19 2008, 03:40 AM~10684710
> *Sippy tay on tha runny kind. Sada tay!!!  :biggrin:
> *





:dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 18 2008, 10:03 PM~10684052
> *:biggrin:
> *


HEY HEY HEY TOLD U I GOT DIBS ON THE HIJACKING OF THE LECAB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

:biggrin: in fresno


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 19 2008, 07:09 PM~10689688
> *
> *


spy pics of your own house..... lol


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 07:35 PM~10691243
> *spy pics of your own house..... lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

can yall post pics of fleetwoods set up? thanks im trying to redo my set up


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 19 2008, 01:34 AM~10684783
> *HEY HEY HEY TOLD U I GOT DIBS ON THE HIJACKING OF THE LECAB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Ok Ok!!! I want to just test drive it first I promise Ill bring it back!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 19 2008, 01:34 AM~10684783
> *HEY HEY HEY TOLD U I GOT DIBS ON THE HIJACKING OF THE LECAB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I promise!!!


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

who can do Booty kits for a lac? if so Pm me with a price.. thanks


----------



## 4SHOW (Oct 11, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4SHOW_@May 19 2008, 08:04 PM~10691622
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


WOW!!! :0 Look at that Avatar!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@May 19 2008, 10:03 PM~10691604
> *who can do Booty kits for a lac? if so Pm me with a price.. thanks
> *


what are you wanting done?


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 19 2008, 08:23 PM~10691852
> *what are you wanting done?
> *



i want a kit ready to be install, except paint.. LMK


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@May 19 2008, 10:28 PM~10691914
> *i want a kit ready to be install, except paint.. LMK
> *


your talkin bucket cut, rim installed, and all huh. id have to be there to do it ( my way ) BUT i could install the rim for you if you can handle the rest?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@May 19 2008, 10:34 PM~10692008
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 4SHOW (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@May 19 2008, 08:34 PM~10692008
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THERE PLAYING BEER PONG IN THE GARAGE!!


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4SHOW_@May 19 2008, 10:42 PM~10692110
> *THERE PLAYING BEER PONG IN THE GARAGE!!
> *


no taking shots. well, if i remember right............


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@May 19 2008, 08:03 PM~10691604
> *who can do Booty kits for a lac? if so Pm me with a price.. thanks
> *


get at liv4lacs on here he do da dam thing homie no bullshit..........


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 19 2008, 10:43 PM~10692120
> *no taking shots.  well, if i remember right............
> *


Gotta let me know when ya'll decide to have another bash like that in the future! Hopefully some the homies from around this way can make it up there next time


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 19 2008, 08:39 PM~10692066
> *your talkin bucket cut, rim installed, and all huh. id have to be there to do it ( my way ) BUT i could install the rim for you if you can handle the rest?
> 
> 
> ...



yeah how much for one?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 19 2008, 10:45 PM~10692139
> *get at liv4lacs on here he do da dam thing homie no bullshit..........
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=119037


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 19 2008, 08:45 PM~10692139
> *get at liv4lacs on here he do da dam thing homie no bullshit..........
> *


Yeah get his mind off that Le Cab so I can sneak up and take it!!! :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 19 2008, 11:33 PM~10692770
> *Yeah get his mind off that Le Cab so I can sneak up and take it!!!  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 09:43 PM~10692925
> *:biggrin:
> *


Ill leave you a door. So if you get hot you can roll the window down!!! :roflmao:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

my uppers


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 19 2008, 09:47 PM~10692980
> *my uppers
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 19 2008, 11:46 PM~10692968
> *Ill leave you a door. So if you get hot you can roll the window down!!!  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: holy crap look at the top on that ride :0  lol


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

got da lac striped....


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

A car museum in Mass had Cadillac Day this weekend. Here are a couple pics of my lowered daily driver from the show.


----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)

*LG Fresno Show*


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 19 2008, 02:40 AM~10684710
> *Sippy tay on tha runny kind. Sada tay!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: 
Hold me down on the pannie stie my damie.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 19 2008, 09:33 PM~10692770
> *Yeah get his mind off that Le Cab so I can sneak up and take it!!!  :0
> *


im one step ahead of u already!!!!!!!!!!!!..............dont worry let me get em....ill drive it a lilbit..then we can trade for one of yours!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 19 2008, 10:39 PM~10692066
> *your talkin bucket cut, rim installed, and all huh. id have to be there to do it ( my way ) BUT i could install the rim for you if you can handle the rest?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 20 2008, 03:35 PM~10696961
> *im one step ahead of u already!!!!!!!!!!!!..............dont worry let me get em....ill drive it a lilbit..then we can trade for one of yours!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


puro pedo


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by magilla_gorilla_@May 20 2008, 08:35 AM~10695080
> *LG Fresno Show
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

so what do you guys think?

before









after


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 20 2008, 03:33 PM~10697734
> *so what do you guys think?
> 
> before
> ...


looks good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 20 2008, 02:33 PM~10697734
> *so what do you guys think?
> 
> before
> ...



* Looks good.* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 20 2008, 03:33 PM~10697734
> *so what do you guys think?
> 
> before
> ...


looks cool


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

this thing is tigggghhhhhtttt i love the dashes


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 07:35 PM~10691243
> *spy pics of your own house..... lol
> *




GOT IT OFF MYSPACE :0


----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 17 2008, 09:20 PM~10678821
> *He will show everybody in due time!!!    :biggrin:
> *


RIC FLAIR GIVE YOU THAT BELT? :biggrin:


----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 8 2008, 12:13 PM~10608681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY THAT WHITE BOY ON HIS KNEES IS A BODY MAN, NOT A SET UP MAN. YOU NEED TO HIRE NEW HELP. :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 20 2008, 10:02 PM~10700098
> *GOT IT OFF MYSPACE  :0
> *


you got a myspace???? LINK??? :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 20 2008, 09:01 PM~10700780
> *you got a myspace???? LINK??? :biggrin:
> *


GROUPIE........ :uh: ...............


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Does anybody on here know where I can find the fender skirt extensions like the one's on this Cadi? Let me know, thanks.


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@May 21 2008, 02:15 AM~10702146
> *Does anybody on here know where I can find the fender skirt extensions like the one's on this Cadi? Let me know, thanks.
> 
> 
> ...


SKIM HE'S ON HERE


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

CAN SOMEBODY HELP ME OUT I NEED THE FUSE BOX DIAGRAM MY HOMIES INTERIOR AND TRUNK LIGHTS DON'T WORK I WANT TO CHECK IF THE FUSE IS BAD


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

if no one else responds, I'll PM you which one it is tomorrow....


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

if no one else responds, I'll PM you which one it is tomorrow....


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@May 21 2008, 12:15 AM~10702146
> *Does anybody on here know where I can find the fender skirt extensions like the one's on this Cadi? Let me know, thanks.
> 
> 
> ...


SKIM WILL TAKE GOOD CARE OF YOU HOMIE. HE THOSE GREAT WORK


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@May 21 2008, 12:22 AM~10702178
> *CAN SOMEBODY HELP ME OUT I NEED THE FUSE BOX DIAGRAM MY HOMIES INTERIOR AND TRUNK LIGHTS DON'T WORK I WANT TO CHECK IF THE FUSE IS BAD
> *


A HOMIE YOU NEED 2 TELL US THE YEAR OF YOUR HOMIES RIDE THERE DIFFERENT 93 TRU 96


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@May 21 2008, 03:17 AM~10702328
> *A HOMIE YOU NEED 2 TELL US THE YEAR OF YOUR HOMIES RIDE THERE DIFFERENT 93 TRU 96
> *


my bad 93 fleetwood


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 21 2008, 02:58 AM~10702278
> *if no one else responds, I'll PM you which one it is tomorrow....
> *


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIQUIDLINES_@May 20 2008, 08:10 PM~10700162
> *RIC FLAIR GIVE YOU THAT BELT? :biggrin:
> *


To be the man. You got to beat the man. And I am that man!!! WHOOOOOOO!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIQUIDLINES_@May 20 2008, 08:15 PM~10700213
> *HEY THAT WHITE BOY ON HIS KNEES IS A BODY MAN, NOT A SET UP MAN. YOU NEED TO HIRE NEW HELP. :biggrin:
> *


Come on and get with the crew. We needed a hand with that display, Shit was heavy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 20 2008, 11:37 PM~10701213
> *GROUPIE........ :uh: ...............
> *


and this is coming from a guy that has me on his top eight :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

ANY PICS OF A SILVER FLEET WITH BLACK VINYL? THANKS


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@May 21 2008, 02:22 AM~10702178
> *CAN SOMEBODY HELP ME OUT I NEED THE FUSE BOX DIAGRAM MY HOMIES INTERIOR AND TRUNK LIGHTS DON'T WORK I WANT TO CHECK IF THE FUSE IS BAD
> *


Here's the 93 manual, they're in there (around page 314)
1993fleetwood.pdf - 18.38MB

I have a few lights out too, and have been meaning to look myself.

You can register with GM and download manuals for other years here (all cars not just Fleets).
https://www.mygmlink.com/main/US/en/gm/home


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 21 2008, 01:58 AM~10702385
> *and this is coming from a guy that has me on his top eight :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


ALL PART OF THE PLAN TO GET TO THE LECAB DATS ALL............ION EVEN LIKE WHITE PEOPLE U REALLY THINK I WAS TRYING TO BE UR FRIEND O QUE BOLILLO??????????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 21 2008, 04:08 PM~10705643
> *ALL PART OF THE PLAN TO GET TO  THE LECAB DATS ALL............ION EVEN LIKE WHITE PEOPLE U REALLY THINK I WAS TRYING TO BE UR FRIEND O QUE BOLILLO??????????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


its cool, I dont like mexicans, only reason I keep my chic is cuz she cooks everyday :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 21 2008, 02:14 PM~10705686
> *its cool, I dont like mexicans, only reason I keep my chic is cuz she cooks everyday :cheesy:
> *


IM TELLIN DAT HER NEXT TIME I GO OVER!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 21 2008, 04:51 PM~10705958
> *IM TELLIN DAT HER NEXT TIME I GO OVER!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


okay, okay........ I lied, geeeeeeezzzzzzzzz :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 20 2008, 09:01 PM~10700780
> *you got a myspace???? LINK??? :biggrin:
> *


NOPE. YOLI DOES :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 21 2008, 05:03 PM~10706040
> *NOPE. YOLI DOES :angry:
> *


wifeowned


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@May 21 2008, 03:22 AM~10702178
> *CAN SOMEBODY HELP ME OUT I NEED THE FUSE BOX DIAGRAM MY HOMIES INTERIOR AND TRUNK LIGHTS DON'T WORK I WANT TO CHECK IF THE FUSE IS BAD
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 21 2008, 02:58 PM~10705993
> *okay, okay........ I lied, geeeeeeezzzzzzzzz :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHA U SUCKER!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 21 2008, 05:21 PM~10706182
> *HAHAHAHA U SUCKER!!!!!!!!
> *


fo love :roflmao:


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

lets make this easier..do you think it would look good with black vinyl? or keep is silver


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 21 2008, 06:49 PM~10707800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 93CADILLAQ (Mar 14, 2005)

Has anyone had any problems with putting autoloc solenoids in the doors to unlock for shaved handles?? I have a 93 Fleet that the guy doing my install is telling me there is no room in there, that they are to big(50lb) and the window hits it when rolled down. :angry: Is he not looking in the right place or am I going to have to come up with something else to use. any help would really be appreciated


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93CADILLAQ_@May 22 2008, 12:46 AM~10710097
> *Has anyone had any problems with putting autoloc solenoids in the doors to unlock for shaved handles?? I have a 93 Fleet that the guy doing my install is telling me there is no room in there, that they are to big(50lb) and the window hits it when rolled down.  :angry:  Is he not looking in the right place or am I going to have to come up with something else to use.  any help would really be appreciated
> *


just get an alram installed that can unlock the doors


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

he would also need the doors to pop out a lil to open em


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@May 22 2008, 08:52 AM~10711644
> *just get an alram installed that can unlock the doors
> *


*MAYBE YOU SHOULD HAVE READ HIS POST AGAIN B 4 
MAKING A SUGGESTION . *

OBVIOUSLY HE HAS NO DOOR HANDLE'S ON THE OUTSIDE OF THE CAR
SINCE HE MENTIONED SHAVED HANDLES . SO EVEN IF THEY ARE UNLOCKED
HE STILL CAN'T GET IN , THAT'S THE REASON FOR THE POPPER . IT OPENS 
THE DOOR .


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

they make a 35lb version u could give a shot

http://daytonasp.com/ven/autoloc/files/autoloc.shtml


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@May 22 2008, 12:04 PM~10711719
> *MAYBE YOU SHOULD HAVE READ HIS POST AGAIN B 4
> MAKING A SUGGESTION .
> 
> ...


yup. the solenoids pull the latch open and the popper pushes the door outwards.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 94 Brougham (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by specialk11232_@May 21 2008, 06:07 PM~10707372
> *lets make this easier..do you think it would look good with black vinyl? or keep is silver
> 
> 
> ...


 my caddi is tha same color tha homies wanted me to do black top wit tha moldings but i like it the way it is jus looks so clean but if you like tha two tone look i would say go for it tha cars gona look nice as fuck either way


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yogi+May 21 2008, 02:20 AM~10702163-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x3 for Skim.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by specialk11232_@May 21 2008, 08:07 PM~10707372
> *lets make this easier..do you think it would look good with black vinyl? or keep is silver
> 
> 
> ...


tell em to get a black top and paint the plastic trim on the rockers black. that will look good, im working on that with my fleetwood but i dont gotta black top yet


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

in my fleet ive got the air struts, shocks for the suspension installed, im trying to find a diagram of where the lines are and how they go to the pump under the hood; i cant seem to find one online does anybody know a good place? 
its the 95 LT1


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:nicoderm: 
Shhhhhhhh be very, very quiet! Im hunting Le Cabs!!! hahahahahaha
:0 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 22 2008, 11:49 AM~10712850
> *:nicoderm:
> Shhhhhhhh be very, very quiet! Im hunting Le Cabs!!! hahahahahaha
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 IMA PM U LIV4LAC ADRESS K..........BUT I WANT IN ON DA DEAL THO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 21 2008, 06:49 PM~10707800
> *
> 
> 
> ...



bad azz ride homie..


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 22 2008, 11:54 AM~10712867
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 IMA PM U LIV4LAC ADRESS K..........BUT I WANT IN ON DA DEAL THO!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by specialk11232_@May 21 2008, 05:07 PM~10707372
> *lets make this easier..do you think it would look good with black vinyl? or keep is silver
> 
> 
> ...


keep it silver :biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 22 2008, 02:49 PM~10712850
> *:nicoderm:
> Shhhhhhhh be very, very quiet! Im hunting Le Cabs!!! hahahahahaha
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


I know where ones at :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@May 22 2008, 04:02 PM~10713782
> *I know  where ones at :0
> *


 I know of 3 in texas but they arnt for sale  :biggrin:


----------



## LaCdOuT (Aug 1, 2004)

wussup homies...i was wondering if anyone can help me out..i have the 95 stock green fleetwood and i need the paint code serial numbers asap..thanks homies


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LaCdOuT_@May 22 2008, 02:29 PM~10714004
> *wussup homies...i was wondering if anyone can help me out..i have the 95 stock green fleetwood and i need the paint code serial numbers asap..thanks homies
> *


IT SHOULD B ON A STICKER IN THE TRUNK BRO . CHECK ON THE TRUNK LID .


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@May 22 2008, 04:37 PM~10714071
> *IT SHOULD B ON A STICKER IN THE TRUNK BRO . CHECK ON THE TRUNK LID .
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## LaCdOuT (Aug 1, 2004)

thanks homies


----------



## LaCdOuT (Aug 1, 2004)

thanks homies


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 22 2008, 02:31 PM~10713493
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 22 2008, 02:09 PM~10713839
> *I know of 3 in texas but they arnt for sale   :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 22 2008, 02:09 PM~10713839
> *I know of 3 in texas but they arnt for sale   :biggrin:
> *


The one I got my eyes on is on the Branchside of H-Town! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 22 2008, 06:17 PM~10714724
> *The one I got my eyes on is on the Branchside of H-Town!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


good thing its not reg. there :cheesy:


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 8 2008, 02:13 PM~10608681
> *
> Hay no cheating lol..... look at the guys on the trunk......hahah
> 
> ...


*STILL NOT THE CHAMP*


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@May 22 2008, 04:27 PM~10714786
> *STILL NOT THE CHAMP
> 
> 
> ...


Hey when did they start making M/T with whitewalls? Maybe thats what I needed? Good Idea thanks!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 22 2008, 04:25 PM~10714770
> *good thing its not reg. there :cheesy:
> *


Bastard!!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by specialk11232_@May 21 2008, 08:07 PM~10707372
> *lets make this easier..do you think it would look good with black vinyl? or keep is silver
> 
> 
> ...


I think black would look good


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL+May 21 2008, 08:49 PM~10707800-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 Those colors are ill!!

What size are those wheels, 13x5.5?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@May 22 2008, 05:28 PM~10715188
> *x2 Those colors are ill!!
> 
> What size are those wheels, 13x5.5?
> *


14x6


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 22 2008, 04:09 PM~10713839
> *I know of 3 in texas but they arnt for sale   :biggrin:
> *


One sits in WVA. I last saw it 2 months ago when I was up there doing work. You guys might remember me talking about it a few years ago. It's the one where the old woman's (now she's an old woman) husband bought it for her just before he died. She will not sell it strictly because it was one of the very last things he bought her. I've tried my best over the past few years, but to no avail. Just like the old man who is the orignial owner of a rag 59 near me and he will not sell it. His wife was bitching him out one day as I was walking away because he would not sell it to me ( I told him to tell me what he wanted and I would go get it, but he simply said NO. Old man has pics of himself sitting in it while in the showroom at the dealer :0 ). 

Sentimental value means a lot when you get older I guess.


----------



## 4SHOW (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 22 2008, 04:57 PM~10714970
> *Hey when did they start making M/T with whitewalls? Maybe thats what I needed? Good Idea thanks!!!  :biggrin:
> *


33/12/R14 MT BAJA BELTED!
HE DID CALL OUT THOUGH!! :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*anyone got an E&G full face continental kit for sale? or a castle grill?*


----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 21 2008, 01:34 AM~10702351
> *Come on and get with the crew. We needed a hand with that display, Shit was heavy!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I'M A CREW SUPERVISOR NOT A LABORER. YOU FIND THOSE AT LABOR READY AT 7:00 AM. THEY WILL EVEN DELIVER THEM TO YOU. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect+May 22 2008, 06:59 PM~10714985-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i asked the old man that had the white one I got ahole of for 4 years


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 22 2008, 02:09 PM~10713839
> *I know of 3 in texas but they arnt for sale   :biggrin:
> *


bish u probably in line already waiting for them old hags to die so u can jump on asap!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 22 2008, 04:59 PM~10714985
> *Bastard!!!  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


dont worry bout it we can make a trade for some info..................while ur there u might find other lac goodies hidden in his mini lac dealership/aka-home.......


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 22 2008, 07:32 PM~10715211
> *14x6
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 22 2008, 10:40 PM~10716790
> *dont worry bout it we can make a trade for some info..................while ur there u might find other lac goodies hidden in his mini lac dealership/aka-home.......
> *


ha!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

PASO GUERO?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 22 2008, 11:56 PM~10717658
> *PASO GUERO?
> *


que que :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 8 2008, 12:13 PM~10608681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


One of the nicest big bodys out there


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@May 23 2008, 11:29 AM~10719825
> *One of the nicest big bodys out there
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

nice . . . how about some better pictures os the audio?


----------



## txmassacre63 (Jan 3, 2008)

*



Originally posted by tito_ls@May 20 2008, 12:21 AM~10693373
got da lac striped....


































































Click to expand...

NICE WORK .....WHO DID THE WORK ...I NEED TO GET MY 63 AND LAC DONE UP...*


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by txmassacre63_@May 23 2008, 11:40 AM~10720822
> *
> NICE WORK .....WHO DID THE WORK ...I NEED TO GET MY 63 AND LAC DONE UP...
> *


*
sic713 from houston did da stripin homie u can find em in da houston topic or in da paint n body topic *


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@May 23 2008, 09:29 AM~10719825
> *One of the nicest big bodys out there
> *


Thanks!!! 
Im just a squirrel trying to get a nut Cuzz!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate+May 23 2008, 12:38 PM~10720802-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 22 2008, 07:32 PM~10715211
> *14x6
> *


Do they rub when you dump the back?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@May 23 2008, 01:01 PM~10721371
> *Do they rub when you dump the back?
> *


nope


----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 23 2008, 12:25 PM~10721122
> *Thanks!!!
> Im just a squirrel trying to get a nut Cuzz!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


I GOT SUM NUTS FOR YA! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIQUIDLINES_@May 23 2008, 04:29 PM~10722654
> *I GOT SUM NUTS FOR YA! :thumbsup:
> *


Thats quite OK! I got my own! But you can swing on them though!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:uh: 







REPOST!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  :barf:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

You are almost 4 years past due for an inspection sticker :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Lac-of-Respect, Made You A Hater
:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 23 2008, 06:06 PM~10723757
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Lac-of-Respect, Made You A Hater
> :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


whats up homie caddy looking dam good


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 23 2008, 07:16 PM~10723845
> *whats up homie caddy looking dam good
> *


Thanks Cuzz!!!  
I know of another one that is looking good too!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 23 2008, 08:22 PM~10723895
> *Thanks Cuzz!!!
> I know of another one that is looking good too!!!  :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=405162


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 23 2008, 10:37 PM~10724031
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=405162
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 23 2008, 05:05 PM~10722885
> *Thats quite OK! I got my own! But you can swing on them though!
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW THOSE AREN'T YOURS CAUSE YOUR GIRL HAS GOT THEM LOCKED AWAY.


----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)

here my 93 im thinking of changeing my setup anyone have any pic of anythin i can get sumwhat a idea from


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@May 23 2008, 09:06 PM~10724843
> *here my 93 im thinking of changeing my setup anyone have any pic of anythin i can get sumwhat a idea from
> 
> 
> ...


*ISN'T THAT MAYHEMS CADI ????*


----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)

was his caddy


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)

the bak plates were change incase anyone is wondering why it says his name i just havnt got time to take a new pic


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@May 23 2008, 09:20 PM~10724969
> *was his caddy
> *


OH SO YOU BOUGHT IT I GUESS .....


----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)

yea i went and picked it up a few months back


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@May 23 2008, 09:54 PM~10725285
> *yea i went and picked it up a few months back
> *


Maybe switch up the pumps to where the spare tire is. And the spare tire up closer to the back sets in the center. I would leave the batt where they are. The hold downs set those off. But then again that just my 2 cents!!!


----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 23 2008, 10:34 PM~10725628
> *Maybe switch up the pumps to where the spare tire is. And the spare tire up closer to the back sets in the center. I would leave the batt where they are. The hold downs set those off. But then again that just my 2 cents!!!
> *



yea i just dont really like how the pumps are set up the spare is out i have 2 subs there right now the keepin the hold downs on them nomatter what even if i move the batts somewhere else


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

This was the trunk before the pumps got moved back to make room the bump! Still got to get my beauty board in just waiting on material.........


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

Taking it to the corner store to test the system.......


----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)

what size cylinders do u got ?


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@May 23 2008, 11:13 PM~10725892
> *what size cylinders do u got ?
> *


8 in front 10s in the rear........


----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)

i took my 16's out and put 10's cuz it would jab into my tranny it styl fukn does it


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)

what should i do the 10's are still jabin into the tranny and ripin the seal should i get a slip yoke ??? anyone


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

nice Mayhem built a nice cadi :biggrin:


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)

rollerz only painted it and juiced it mayhem re did the int and rims :biggrin:


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@May 23 2008, 11:25 PM~10725987
> * nice Mayhem built a nice cadi :biggrin:
> *


paint looks crazy in person.....


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@May 23 2008, 11:26 PM~10725992
> *rollerz only painted it and juiced it mayhem re did the int and rims  :biggrin:
> *


very nice still all the way around. i can't wait till i can finish mine


----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)

yea for sure the car is too sick im tryna get a wraped frame going for it and some chrome undies


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

yup me too  :biggrin:


----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)

shit goes slow being 19 haveing a part time job tryna build your car lol


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@May 24 2008, 12:19 AM~10725942
> *what should i do the 10's are still jabin into the tranny and ripin the seal should i get a slip yoke ??? anyone
> *


YOU SHOULD.IM ABOUT TO GET MINE MONDAY,HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM.DO YOU HAVE AJUSTABLES ON TOP OR REGULAE TRAILING ARM?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@May 23 2008, 11:30 PM~10726016
> *shit goes slow being 19 haveing a part time job tryna build your car lol
> *


shit i'm 29 and working on the car in the garage by myself with 4 fuckin kids too. so i know how the money goes other places sometimes  :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@May 24 2008, 02:29 AM~10726007
> *yea for sure the car is too sick im tryna get a wraped frame going for it and some chrome undies
> *


----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)

AJUSTABLES


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by txmassacre63_@May 23 2008, 01:40 PM~10720822
> *
> NICE WORK .....WHO DID THE WORK ...I NEED TO GET MY 63 AND LAC DONE UP...
> *


*
SIC 713 ON HERE DID IT AT HE VICTORIA SHOW *


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)

so the slip yoke will stop that problem 4sure


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@May 23 2008, 11:36 PM~10726048
> *so the slip yoke will stop that problem 4sure
> *


Try it out it wont hurt.........


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@May 23 2008, 10:19 PM~10725942
> *what should i do the 10's are still jabin into the tranny and ripin the seal should i get a slip yoke ??? anyone
> *


_prohopper adjustables-1inch, slip yoke drive_, no more busting seals and can drive locked up no vibrating, i had 16s in mine with a 3-4 slip yoke ans 2 inch upper trailing arms, no virbations, no leaking, and on the freeeeeeeeeeeway


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

:uh: HAS ANYBODY HAD THIS PROBLEM?I WAS ABOUT TO START MY 96 YESTERDAY AND I PUT THE WRONG KEYS IN THE SWITCH(95 CAMARO KEYS LOOK THE SAME)AND WHEN I RELIZE IT WAS THE WRONG KEYS,I PUT THE CORRECT ONES TO START IT,AND NOW A LIGHT COMES ON THE DASH (FAULESS KEY)AND I DON'T WANT TO START.


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

it will turn off


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@May 24 2008, 12:48 PM~10728304
> *:uh: HAS ANYBODY HAD THIS PROBLEM?I WAS ABOUT TO START MY 96 YESTERDAY AND I PUT THE WRONG KEYS IN THE SWITCH(95 CAMARO KEYS LOOK THE SAME)AND WHEN I RELIZE IT WAS THE WRONG KEYS,I PUT THE CORRECT ONES TO START IT,AND NOW A LIGHT COMES ON THE DASH (FAULESS KEY)AND I DON'T WANT TO START.
> *


TRY THE CAMARO KEY AGAIN??????????


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@May 24 2008, 01:48 PM~10728304
> *:uh: HAS ANYBODY HAD THIS PROBLEM?I WAS ABOUT TO START MY 96 YESTERDAY AND I PUT THE WRONG KEYS IN THE SWITCH(95 CAMARO KEYS LOOK THE SAME)AND WHEN I RELIZE IT WAS THE WRONG KEYS,I PUT THE CORRECT ONES TO START IT,AND NOW A LIGHT COMES ON THE DASH (FAULESS KEY)AND I DON'T WANT TO START.
> *


CALL ME NENE 3237183520


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@May 24 2008, 12:48 PM~10728304
> *:uh: HAS ANYBODY HAD THIS PROBLEM?I WAS ABOUT TO START MY 96 YESTERDAY AND I PUT THE WRONG KEYS IN THE SWITCH(95 CAMARO KEYS LOOK THE SAME)AND WHEN I RELIZE IT WAS THE WRONG KEYS,I PUT THE CORRECT ONES TO START IT,AND NOW A LIGHT COMES ON THE DASH (FAULESS KEY)AND I DON'T WANT TO START.
> *



YOU NEED TO RESET IT THATS ALL , CALL ME & I'LL TELL YOU WHAT TO DO .


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@May 24 2008, 04:07 PM~10729221
> *YOU NEED TO RESET IT THATS ALL , CALL ME & I'LL TELL YOU WHAT TO DO .
> *


*HOW DO YOU RESET THE "PASS KEY FAULT" ?? IVE HAD THAT LIGHT ON SINCE MY STARTER RELAY WENT OUT AND IT NEVER TURNED OFF .THNX !! *


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

" CADILLAC PIMPING " OUT ON THE AVE.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

for sale locally


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

THANKS ON ALL THE HELP(JD)GOT MY RIDE WORKING NOW.ALL I GOT TO DO NOW IS CHANGE MY CATALITICS AND ITS SMOG LEGAL. :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 24 2008, 07:47 PM~10730273
> *HOW DO YOU RESET THE "PASS KEY FAULT" ?? IVE HAD THAT LIGHT ON SINCE MY STARTER RELAY WENT OUT AND IT NEVER TURNED OFF .THNX !!
> *





PUT BLACK TAPE OVER THE LIGHT


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

sunroof is leaking making the headliner above the rear passenger seat wet(around the mirror/light). If the drains are the problem here...where are the drains located so i can blow the shit outta there? thanks i see 2 holes in the front are there anymore.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 25 2008, 08:13 AM~10732647
> *PUT BLACK TAPE OVER THE LIGHT
> *


*ITS A CADILLAC NOT A LINCOLN !! :biggrin: *


----------



## DenaLove (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specialk11232_@May 25 2008, 07:10 PM~10735601
> *sunroof is leaking making the headliner above the rear passenger seat wet(around the mirror/light). If the drains are the problem here...where are the drains located so i can blow the shit outta there? thanks i see 2 holes in the front are there anymore.
> *


Pull the head liner down and look deep in that corner and you'll see it. When taking down the head liner you gotta take off each light and pillar on the side and the front window.


----------



## DenaLove (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 24 2008, 06:47 PM~10730273
> *HOW DO YOU RESET THE "PASS KEY FAULT" ?? IVE HAD THAT LIGHT ON SINCE MY STARTER RELAY WENT OUT AND IT NEVER TURNED OFF .THNX !!
> *


Has something to do with holding your foot on the break for a few seconds or could it be that little button by the yellow switch in the glove box. I dont remember sorry. But then again the dealer might be able to help you.


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@May 25 2008, 09:30 PM~10735798
> *Pull the head liner down and look deep in that corner and you'll see it. When taking down the head liner you gotta take off each light and pillar on the side and the front window.
> *


damn it.


----------



## DenaLove (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specialk11232_@May 25 2008, 07:58 PM~10736048
> *damn it.
> *


its easy. its not hard. i had the same problem with mine. you dont have to pull the whole head liner down. but just enough to get to it on that side.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Supe (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@May 24 2008, 12:19 AM~10725942
> *what should i do the 10's are still jabin into the tranny and ripin the seal should i get a slip yoke ??? anyone
> *


If you build or buy drop mounts for you upper trailing arms it will rotate the axle back enough that it will quit pushing into the tranny and give you higher lock up with no vibrations.........I did that with my old one, i had 16s in the back, it still could have locked up higher.........no slip-yoke needed.


----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supe_@May 26 2008, 06:18 AM~10737604
> *If you build or buy drop mounts for you upper trailing arms it will rotate the axle back enough that it will quit pushing into the tranny and give you higher lock up with no vibrations.........I did that with my old one, i had 16s in the back, it still could have locked up higher.........no slip-yoke needed.
> *



thanks


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 25 2008, 01:59 AM~10732016
> *
> 
> 
> ...



price?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 15 2008, 11:34 PM~10667879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I know I aint the smartest man in the world! But is that the same matterial from the roof on the hood???? With a Cadillac Logo in it???? 
 :scrutinize:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^holly shit i just noticed that too


----------



## redfleet (May 18, 2008)




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=10726641


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 26 2008, 02:13 PM~10738694
> *I know I aint the smartest man in the world! But is that the same matterial from the roof on the hood???? With a Cadillac Logo in it????
> :scrutinize:
> *




:0


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by redfleet_@May 26 2008, 11:43 AM~10738854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks nice man


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

IS THERE A WAY ON HOW TO RESET(TRACTION CONTROL AND ABS LIGHT?KEEP PUSHINS THE SWITCH AND IT DON'T TURN OFF


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@May 26 2008, 10:29 AM~10738483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Firme, got any close up pics of the paint?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 26 2008, 11:13 AM~10738694
> *I know I aint the smartest man in the world! But is that the same matterial from the roof on the hood???? With a Cadillac Logo in it????
> :scrutinize:
> *



yep and so is the trunk


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 26 2008, 02:04 PM~10739657
> *yep and so is the trunk
> *


Got pics???


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@May 26 2008, 01:32 PM~10739486
> *IS THERE A WAY ON HOW TO RESET(TRACTION CONTROL AND ABS LIGHT?KEEP PUSHINS THE SWITCH AND IT DON'T TURN OFF
> *


*MIGHT BE THAT YOU HAVE A BAD ABS.SENSOR OR A BAD PROPORTION VALVE IN YOUR BRAKE SYSTEM . BECAUSE THE TRACTION CONTROL LIGHT SHOULD RESET WHEN YOU TURN THE CAR OFF AND TURN IT BACK ON . *


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 26 2008, 04:51 PM~10740260
> *MIGHT BE THAT YOU HAVE A BAD  ABS.SENSOR OR A BAD PROPORTION VALVE IN YOUR BRAKE SYSTEM . BECAUSE THE TRACTION CONTROL LIGHT SHOULD RESET WHEN YOU TURN THE CAR OFF AND TURN IT BACK ON .
> *


ITS ALWAYS ON.AND IM TIRED OF IT.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

some pics from the LRC Picnic yesterday


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

mine is done ( pretty much )


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@May 26 2008, 01:50 PM~10739586
> *Firme, got any close up pics of the paint?
> *




































UNDER MY TRUNK









THIS USED TO BE ON THE TOP OF MY TRUNK


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 25 2008, 10:26 PM~10735761
> *ITS A CADILLAC NOT A LINCOLN !!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Tail light inserts we are going to be laser cutting coming out real soon.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:ugh:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 27 2008, 12:33 AM~10743179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like its ready for swangas... 
any side pics?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@May 23 2008, 11:06 PM~10724843
> *here my 93 im thinking of changeing my setup anyone have any pic of anythin i can get sumwhat a idea from
> *


This thread is over 560 pages, plus there's the Caddy setup thread. I think there are some pics available for you.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DenaLove+May 25 2008, 10:36 PM~10735862-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That means you have a bad sensor more than likely, and it's a common problem. Neither your ABS nor your Traction Control will function. My blue car has been like that probably 6 years at least. :roflmao: Aside from pulling the bulbs, nothing will keep the lights out without fixing the problem first.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

whats the biggest cylinder i can run in the rear locked up and still drive without a problem? 10, 12?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@May 27 2008, 08:39 AM~10744470
> *whats the biggest cylinder i can run in the rear locked up and still drive without a problem? 10, 12?
> *


12", if you're careful. You can still tear up your trans seal.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

thanks 
by the way i decided to juice my fleet  
its gonna be my first install so i need some tips on doin shit and what not..


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@May 27 2008, 07:39 AM~10744470
> *whats the biggest cylinder i can run in the rear locked up and still drive without a problem? 10, 12?
> *


 :| i went with 16


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@May 27 2008, 04:22 PM~10744917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love that top but the wide ww's is a hmm


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@May 27 2008, 11:14 AM~10745174
> *:| i went with 16
> *


 :0 could u post up a pic locked up?


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 26 2008, 10:29 PM~10743145
> *Tail light inserts we are going to be laser cutting coming out real soon.
> 
> 
> ...



LET ME KNOW HOMIE....


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@May 27 2008, 12:14 PM~10746019
> *LET ME KNOW HOMIE....
> *



let me know when theyr ready.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@May 27 2008, 12:14 PM~10746019
> *LET ME KNOW HOMIE....
> *


pm sent.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 27 2008, 12:17 PM~10746040
> *let me know when theyr ready.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

we also have the knockoff chips for these rides. :biggrin:


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 27 2008, 12:29 AM~10743145
> *Tail light inserts we are going to be laser cutting coming out real soon.
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

I need some help: yesterday my car started a big azz noise under the car, sounds like the driveshaft. something getting stuck/grinding real loud. It gets louder at higher speeds when i let go of the gas. I have 16 inch cylinders in the back but dont drive it locked up..


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 27 2008, 06:29 AM~10743145
> *Tail light inserts we are going to be laser cutting coming out real soon.
> 
> 
> ...


  how much?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

I NEED HELP I JUST GOT A CD PLAYER FOR MY BIG BODY AND I CALLED ACOUPLE OF PLACES TO GET A STEREO KIT AND WIRE HARDNESS AND THE 3 PLACES I CALLED DONT CARRY IT DOES ANY ONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET IT?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@May 27 2008, 04:08 PM~10747696
> *I NEED HELP I JUST GOT A CD PLAYER FOR MY BIG BODY AND I CALLED ACOUPLE OF PLACES TO GET A STEREO KIT AND WIRE HARDNESS AND THE 3 PLACES I CALLED DONT CARRY IT DOES ANY ONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET IT?
> *


walmart,pepboys has alot of stuff.maybe those 2.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@May 27 2008, 02:32 PM~10747026
> * how much?
> *


we are not sure yet till we cut the first set.we are thinking around 50 raw and 80 chrome.


----------



## coyote (Sep 2, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 WHEN CAN I GET SOME OF THOSE REAR LIGHTS AN HOW MUCH?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

im having a problem wit my 95, 
when i hit the gas almost nothing is happening, its sputtering and fights to reach a decent speed, when in park it idles normal, i ran my computer and it shows no censor problems. im going to do a tune up tomorrow; but i wanna make sure i fix the problem 
any help?


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 27 2008, 03:21 PM~10748123
> *walmart,pepboys has alot of stuff.maybe those 2.
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coyote_@May 27 2008, 05:37 PM~10748207
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0 WHEN CAN I GET SOME OF THOSE REAR LIGHTS AN HOW MUCH?
> *


in about 1 1/2 weeks.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@May 27 2008, 05:53 PM~10748308
> *:twak:  :twak:
> *


what bitch.you asked i told you. :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS+May 27 2008, 03:08 PM~10747696-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


check ur mass airflow reading these are bad about the connector going bad in em..........if it aint the distrubutor its most likely the mass air flow connector


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@May 27 2008, 04:08 PM~10747696
> *I NEED HELP I JUST GOT A CD PLAYER FOR MY BIG BODY AND I CALLED ACOUPLE OF PLACES TO GET A STEREO KIT AND WIRE HARDNESS AND THE 3 PLACES I CALLED DONT CARRY IT DOES ANY ONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET IT?
> *


Ask this guy... he has done installs on a lot of cadillacs, works at a shop also...dont know if they ship parts but atleast you will know what to buy. :thumbsup:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=326192&st=380


----------



## PoFolkz (May 31, 2007)

FLEETWOOD FOR SALE CLICK HERE FOR PICS


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)

WHERE CITY ARE YOU IN ????


----------



## PoFolkz (May 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillacjacc_@May 27 2008, 06:54 PM~10748773
> *WHERE CITY ARE YOU IN ????
> *



CHARLOTTE,NC


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@May 26 2008, 12:29 PM~10738483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
These Fleets look so lovely laid out.


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@May 26 2008, 02:16 PM~10739029
> *that looks nice man
> *


x2 welcome redfleet!! Post some more pics.


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish+May 27 2008, 06:49 PM~10748278-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does that go for the 93 (non LT1) too??


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@May 27 2008, 07:08 PM~10749305
> *My 93 is doing the same thing every now and then. FWIW it helps to put it in neutral at stoplights, seems to keep it from sputtering.
> At least until you get the tune up.
> Does that go for the 93 (non LT1) too??
> *


na lt1 only............ion even think 93s have mass air


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@May 27 2008, 08:08 PM~10749305
> *My 93 is doing the same thing every now and then. FWIW it helps to put it in neutral at stoplights, seems to keep it from sputtering.
> At least until you get the tune up.
> Does that go for the 93 (non LT1) too??
> *


Damn you too!! I got the same problem on my '93 fucking lame ass mechanics can't find the problem.

It's got a freshly rebuilt engine, just put a new MAP Sensor, EGR valve, Idle Air Control Valve, and ofcourse the distributor cap, wires, spark plugs are new. I didn't just want to throw money at the problem but everytime I take it to a mechanic the problem either goes away or they tell me try putting this on.


And still the same shit!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@May 27 2008, 07:12 PM~10749341
> *Damn you too!! I got the same problem on my '93 fucking lame ass mechanics can't find the problem.
> 
> It's got a freshly rebuilt engine, just put a new MAP Sensor, EGR valve, Idle Air Control Valve, and ofcourse the distributor cap, wires, spark plugs are new. I didn't just want to throw money at the problem but everytime I take it to a mechanic the problem either goes away or they tell me try putting this on.
> ...


u aint the only one homie.....luckily i do this shit for a living ive had to do my distrubutor 3 times in da last month..........original bad one,new one i got was defective,and finally the last time its fine..........but these lt1 are notorious for dat shit


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 27 2008, 08:15 PM~10749363
> *u aint the only one homie.....luckily i do this shit for a living ive had to do my distrubutor 3 times in da last month..........original bad one,new one i got was defective,and finally the last time its fine..........but these lt1 are notorious for dat shit
> *


Don't know if I should feel better, good thing is you got the knowledge to fix it. Mine's been in and out of shops for 6 mo!!

Yup, I'm know all about that.....the optispark is directly under the water pump.....talk about bad design. That's why the lt1 I got in my garage never made it to my lac, and the parts are more expensive from what I hear.

I'm thinking it's either going to be the fuel pump going out, or the damn shop retarded the timing too much so the motor would make it to the end of the warranty period.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 24 2008, 08:53 PM~10730741
> *damn.    might want to look into this alternative system.    replaces the optispark. and can be located away from water pump.    if mine fk's up again, i might do it.
> 
> http://www.delteq.com/default.htm
> *


this is a serious thought going on for me for when my white fleet gets out da paint shop................seems like da answer for these suck ass bitch ass tune ups


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@May 27 2008, 07:19 PM~10749394
> *Don't know if I should feel better, good thing is you got the knowledge to fix it. Mine's been in and out of shops for 6 mo!!
> 
> Yup, I'm know all about that.....the optispark is directly under the water pump.....talk about bad design. That's why the lt1 I got in my garage never made it to my lac, and the parts are more expensive from what I hear.
> ...


check ur fuel psi dats easy...then go from there


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 27 2008, 09:21 PM~10749409
> *check ur fuel psi dats easy...then go from there
> *


tha youngin has it right :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 27 2008, 07:27 PM~10749457
> *tha youngin has it right :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 27 2008, 09:30 PM~10749479
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 27 2008, 07:32 PM~10749501
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :uh: dont u got some ******* to be supervising out there at work????


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 27 2008, 09:38 PM~10749565
> *:uh: dont u got some ******* to be supervising out there at work????
> *


im working days again  should be giving my 2 weeks thurs or fri :cheesy:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 27 2008, 10:31 PM~10750050
> *im working days again  should be giving my 2 weeks thurs or fri :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@May 27 2008, 10:37 PM~10750102
> *:0
> *


im done with road construction :biggrin: want more time to travel to the dirty Jerzz :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 27 2008, 08:31 PM~10750050
> *im working days again  should be giving my 2 weeks thurs or fri :cheesy:
> *


MAYNEHOLUP.COM...............NO MORE VAMPIRE LIFE HU????............STILL GONE DO DA CDL THANG O QUE GUERO????


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 27 2008, 10:39 PM~10750127
> *im done with road construction :biggrin: want more time to travel to the dirty Jerzz :cheesy:
> *



yeah i heard you are moving out here..j/k.

i need you to do some visors for me.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+May 27 2008, 10:39 PM~10750133-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just like Bills?


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 27 2008, 10:49 PM~10750216
> *got to get on my grind in tha port
> just like Bills?
> *


yeah. i ripped some screens out of a lease return and i want to use them.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

angelo where is your bigbody??


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@May 27 2008, 10:51 PM~10750245
> *yeah. i ripped some screens out of a lease return and i want to use them.
> *


lmk when ur ready


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

MY HOMIES RIDE (red fleet) AND MY SHIT CRUISING THE STREETS KEEPIN IT REAL


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 27 2008, 11:03 PM~10750408
> *lmk when ur ready
> *



i am ready pm your number and i will call you tomorrow


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

MY HOMIES RIDE (red fleet) AND MY SHIT CRUISING THE STREETS KEEPIN IT REAL


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 28 2008, 12:20 AM~10750607
> *
> *




:wave:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

NICE!


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 27 2008, 07:11 PM~10748453
> *
> 
> check ur mass airflow reading these are bad about the connector going bad in em..........if it aint the distrubutor its most likely the mass air flow connector
> *


thanks for the knowledge ill look into the mass air flow; a friend also thought that was the prob, im doin a tune up today so ill find out whassup. 
new distributor cap, spark plugs, ignition wire, fuel filter, air filter, and alot of other stuff because they are all past due.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@May 28 2008, 10:29 AM~10753935
> *thanks for the knowledge ill look into the mass air flow; a friend also thought that was the prob, im doin a tune up today so ill find out whassup.
> new distributor cap, spark plugs, ignition wire, fuel filter, air filter, and alot of other stuff because they are all past due.
> *


dam u just reminded me i need to do mine...............i did everything else but that............


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

double........post............


----------



## big body brian (Apr 4, 2006)

i need a slip yoke for my 96 keep blowin seals out any one know where i can get one at and how much? lmk asap please


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 27 2008, 10:40 PM~10750866
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@May 27 2008, 07:02 PM~10749259
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> These Fleets look so lovely laid out.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 28 2008, 06:25 PM~10756093
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 28 2008, 05:11 PM~10756462
> *
> *


whats up homie.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big body brian_@May 28 2008, 03:26 PM~10755238
> *i need a slip yoke for my 96 keep blowin seals out any one know where i can get one at and how much? lmk asap please
> *


call black magic


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 28 2008, 09:03 AM~10753360
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looking sexy!  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

I mounted some Kenwood 6x9's under the rear dash in the factory location and i'm just not impressed with the way they sound. Would i get better sound if i just cut out the rear dash and mount them that way?


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## jrstribley (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@May 27 2008, 05:49 PM~10748278
> *im having a problem wit my 95,
> when i hit the gas almost nothing is happening, its sputtering and fights to reach a decent speed, when in park it idles normal, i ran my computer and it shows no censor problems. im going to do a tune up tomorrow; but i wanna make sure i fix the problem
> any help?
> *


that happend to me the other day it was my oxygen sensor i idled it home when i pushed on the pedal it spuddered but at a idle it drove smooth i was hopin a little and 1 wire pulled out the oxygen sensor harness pushed the wire back in and all good my computer told me 44 (left oxygen sensor)


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## jrstribley (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@May 27 2008, 04:08 PM~10747696
> *I NEED HELP I JUST GOT A CD PLAYER FOR MY BIG BODY AND I CALLED ACOUPLE OF PLACES TO GET A STEREO KIT AND WIRE HARDNESS AND THE 3 PLACES I CALLED DONT CARRY IT DOES ANY ONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET IT?
> *


i just used the gm harness (the one for a 95 chevy truck) and extended the wires 5 long speaker wires and ground behind the dash


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jrstribley_@May 29 2008, 12:01 PM~10762055
> *that happend to me the other day it was my oxygen sensor i idled it home when i pushed on the pedal it spuddered but at a idle it drove smooth i was hopin a little and 1 wire pulled out the oxygen sensor harness pushed the wire back in and all good  my computer told me 44 (left oxygen sensor)
> *


see i ran my computer and it didnt pick up anything, infact i ran two comps. im gonna get started today, i had to wait for my distributor cap to come in the mail


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@May 29 2008, 12:27 PM~10762251
> *see i ran my computer and it didnt pick up anything, infact i ran two comps. im gonna get started today, i had to wait for my distributor cap to come in the mail
> *


No history code?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

ok let me know what you guys think about these :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@May 29 2008, 12:17 PM~10762733
> *ok let me know what you guys think about these :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@May 29 2008, 08:48 AM~10761072
> *I mounted some Kenwood 6x9's under the rear dash in the factory location and i'm just not impressed with the way they sound.  Would i get better sound if i just cut out the rear dash and mount them that way?
> *



:thumbsup: ...it will sound a lot better if you put em on top.....


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

96 hopping 
View My Video


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@May 29 2008, 12:31 PM~10762835
> *96  hopping
> View My Video
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

Watch the 4th lick :biggrin: 
View My Video


----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@May 29 2008, 11:41 AM~10762908
> *Watch the  4th lick :biggrin:
> View My Video
> *


DAMN!!!!! :wow:


----------



## sicksided (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@May 29 2008, 11:17 AM~10762733
> *ok let me know what you guys think about these :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


sick!!! would you be able to put the newer caddy emblem in the middle??? :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sicksided_@May 29 2008, 11:50 AM~10762966
> *sick!!! would you be able to put the newer caddy emblem in the middle??? :biggrin:
> *


yup not a problem at all pm me if you are interested so we can get the details worked out.


----------



## sicksided (Mar 3, 2005)

here's a pic of my big body from the socios show in sac over memorial weekend, and a few after i got home, it rained so the car is dirty, but fuck it I'll post it anyways...


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

thats a nice touch


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sicksided_@May 29 2008, 11:50 AM~10762966
> *sick!!! would you be able to put the newer caddy emblem in the middle??? :biggrin:
> *


what do you think oabout this big homie? :biggrin:


----------



## big pete 96 (Feb 5, 2008)

I WANT TO THANK EDWIN AND JESSE FOR GIVING MY CAR A MAKE OVER ILL BE COMMING OUT REALLY SOON.
BEFORE
























AFTER


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@May 29 2008, 11:17 AM~10762733
> *ok let me know what you guys think about these :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


We have a WINNER!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@May 29 2008, 03:05 PM~10763068
> *what do you think oabout this big homie? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Personally I think the designs should flow in a curve like the lights do naturally.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+May 27 2008, 03:54 PM~10748317-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll pm him thanks homie


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 29 2008, 12:10 PM~10763109
> *We have a WINNER!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: let me know when you want to get a set :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@May 29 2008, 01:17 PM~10762733
> *ok let me know what you guys think about these :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


better, what else you guys got?


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@May 29 2008, 02:17 PM~10762733
> *ok let me know what you guys think about these :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@May 29 2008, 01:39 PM~10763267
> *dont get smart with me puto :biggrin:
> thanks for the info homie
> i'll pm him thanks homie
> *


go work on your car cabron.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 29 2008, 02:44 PM~10763794
> *better, what else you guys got?
> *


we do alot of difrent things.
knockoff chips
steering wheels
plaques
batt hold downs
rear end reinforcements
you name it.
what do you need?


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 29 2008, 01:44 PM~10763794
> *better, what else you guys got?
> *


 :uh: this is what we have. if people don't like them they don't need to buy them.
i think even having a few diffrent option raher than just 1 is more flexible for the customer. so this is the final designs for te tail lights for now.


----------



## sicksided (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@May 29 2008, 11:17 AM~10762733
> *ok let me know what you guys think about these :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


yeah I think these look a bit better, whats the ticket on these uce???


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pete 96_@May 29 2008, 01:10 PM~10763105
> *I WANT TO THANK EDWIN AND JESSE FOR GIVING MY CAR A MAKE OVER ILL BE COMMING OUT REALLY SOON.
> BEFORE
> 
> ...


  nice


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@May 29 2008, 03:38 PM~10764245
> *:uh: this is what we have. if people don't like them they don't need to buy them.
> i think even having a few diffrent option raher than just 1 is more flexible for the customer. so this is the final designs for te tail lights for now.
> *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sicksided_@May 29 2008, 02:48 PM~10764331
> *yeah I think these look a bit better, whats the ticket on these uce???
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+May 27 2008, 09:12 PM~10749340-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
Guess I'll start with the basics, cause I'm sure they're all do. Just had to replace the radiator, and now the water pump... :uh: 
I'm like you, I gotta take mine to mechanics too, hopefully not for 6 months though!
At least my wheels will be in tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## jrstribley (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sicksided_@May 29 2008, 12:58 PM~10763015
> *here's a pic of my big body from the socios show in sac over memorial weekend, and a few after i got home, it rained so the car is dirty, but fuck it I'll post it anyways...
> 
> 
> ...


nice fleetwood i seen it there....did you place?????


----------



## big pete 96 (Feb 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 29 2008, 02:53 PM~10764365
> * nice
> *


thanks edwin


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

anybody got any build up with alot of good pics installin the setup?


----------



## big pete 96 (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

tight fleets


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 29 2008, 07:44 PM~10766199
> *:wave:
> *


u still got the pics of yo ride when the frame was off???????just the chassis??????


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@May 29 2008, 11:17 AM~10762733
> *ok let me know what you guys think about these :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



damn....

HOW MUCH HOMIE


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

we are gonna be selling these for $50 raw or $80 chrome plus $6 shipping  
i am having the first 1 being cut right now just to make sure of fittment


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@May 29 2008, 08:50 PM~10766864
> *we are gonna be selling these for $50 raw or $80 chrome plus $6 shipping
> i am having the first 1 being cut right now just to make sure of fittment
> *



PERFECT...

PM ME A PIC ONCE IT'S ON....AND THEN I'LL SEND YOU THE FERIA...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@May 29 2008, 08:50 PM~10766864
> *we are gonna be selling these for $50 raw or $80 chrome plus $6 shipping
> i am having the first 1 being cut right now just to make sure of fittment
> *



*what guage you cutting them out of? and how do u intend for them to apply? 2 sided tape? epoxy? or are they gonna squeez between the light and the surround?*


----------



## sicksided (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jrstribley_@May 29 2008, 05:13 PM~10765257
> *nice fleetwood i seen it there....did you place?????
> *


YEAH TOOK FIRST PLACE IN MY CLASS... THANKS HOMIE... :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 29 2008, 08:17 PM~10766520
> *u still got the pics of yo ride when the frame was off???????just the chassis??????
> *


Nope I threw them away!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 30 2008, 12:05 AM~10767771
> *Nope I threw them away!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 30 2008, 12:05 AM~10767771
> *Nope I threw them away!!!  :biggrin:
> *


i got a pic or two of when u posted it up, ill post it up when i get home  unless ur still trying to keep your secrets


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@May 30 2008, 06:20 AM~10769407
> *i got a pic or two of when u posted it up, ill post it up when i get home   unless ur still trying to keep your secrets
> *


POST IT POST IT POST IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 30 2008, 10:43 AM~10770203
> *POST IT POST IT POST IT!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: i found somemore! 
check cusstom.com, in the d body section theyve got alot of close ups of that car and other bigbodies


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@May 29 2008, 09:58 PM~10766970
> *what guage you cutting them out of? and how do u intend for them to apply? 2 sided tape? epoxy? or are they gonna squeez between the light and the  surround?
> *


im not sure what guage they are.they are the perfect thickness to bend.

are they gonna squeez between the light and the surround?yes


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

whose got adjustable uppers and lowers for bigbodies?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@May 30 2008, 11:03 AM~10770781
> *whose got adjustable uppers and lowers for bigbodies?
> *


my partner tatt2danny might be able to make them for you.hit him up. :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@May 30 2008, 12:33 PM~10771018
> *
> *


im stil waitin on a pic of ur car locked up


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@May 30 2008, 11:49 AM~10771129
> *:biggrin:
> im stil waitin on a pic of ur car locked up
> *


i should get my car back sunday till than


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@May 30 2008, 06:20 AM~10769407
> *i got a pic or two of when u posted it up, ill post it up when i get home   unless ur still trying to keep your secrets
> *


No secrets here Cuzz! Just joking around!!! How do you think they got on cusstoms.com :biggrin: 
What are you looking for?


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 30 2008, 01:56 PM~10771183
> *How do you think they got on cusstoms.com  :biggrin:
> *



:angel:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 30 2008, 10:56 AM~10771183
> *No secrets here Cuzz! Just joking around!!! How do you think they got on cusstoms.com  :biggrin:
> What are you looking for?
> *


CHECKED ON THERE....BUT NOTA MEMBER SO FUCK IT.........JUST LOOKIN AT SOME HERE AND THERES ON UR FRAME TRYING TO BE SNEAKY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@May 30 2008, 10:03 AM~10770781
> *whose got adjustable uppers and lowers for bigbodies?
> *


i made some uppers for myself but don't remebmber how much it was for the material.  these aren pics of them but you can see them in the pic. look at the bottom shelf of the cart i have my uppers on there. like i said not really good pics but kind of an idea of what they look like.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@May 30 2008, 10:03 AM~10770781
> *whose got adjustable uppers and lowers for bigbodies?
> *



*in stock  *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@May 30 2008, 12:34 PM~10771889
> *in stock
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Here you go Homie!!!








You did say just body right!!!
:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

gutt job I just finised up :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Ill post pics of the bumper kit and new vinyl top after I put the new wheels on and wash it up


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:uh: Looking good is that yours or a customers?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 30 2008, 12:45 PM~10771973
> *Here you go Homie!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :nono: :nono: ROLLIN CHASSIS!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 30 2008, 03:33 PM~10772372
> *:uh: Looking good is that yours or a customers?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2008, 01:39 PM~10772415
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Lac-of-Respect, LIQUIDLINES, RAGALAC, baller27

Oh Hell the World Famous is in the building!!! :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 30 2008, 03:40 PM~10772427
> *
> *


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:twak: :rofl:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Lac-of-Respect Today, 01:42 PM | | Post #11411 

The Peoples Champ

Posts: 783
Joined: Aug 2007
From: A place called Smackahoe and I might go back!!!
Car Club: "Scouting has Started"

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2008, 02:51 PM~10772013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2008, 03:21 PM~10772263
> *Ill post pics of the bumper kit and new vinyl top after I put the new wheels on and wash it up
> *


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*hey fellas, what happened to that build up thread in the project rides section, of a bigbody fro Luxurious ( I believe) was all candy brandywine frame offed, etc etc? was looking for it, couldnt find it*


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2008, 03:37 PM~10773158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats not a brougham huh?


nice car by the way
i loooove the interior!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 30 2008, 05:48 PM~10773229
> *thats not a brougham huh?
> nice car by the way
> i loooove the interior!!!!!
> *


nope, but it came with a factory vinyl and the fold down mirrors in the headliner... kinda rare. I had to ditch the mirriors b/c of the sunroof :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2008, 03:37 PM~10773158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its aight for awhite guy.................................































j/k nice job b


----------



## jrstribley (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sicksided_@May 29 2008, 10:30 PM~10767365
> *YEAH TOOK FIRST PLACE IN MY CLASS... THANKS HOMIE... :biggrin:
> *


cool


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2008, 03:56 PM~10773290
> *nope, but it came with a factory vinyl and the fold down mirrors in the headliner... kinda rare. I had to ditch the mirriors b/c of the sunroof :biggrin:
> *


wow that crazy

that thing is looking tight though

where are you from?

u taking it to vegas?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 30 2008, 06:07 PM~10773353
> *wow that crazy
> 
> that thing is looking tight though
> ...


The car is here in Houston. The owner isnt really into shows so I dont think it will ever make it out there... Hes building it to be a street ride


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2008, 11:51 AM~10772013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*DAMN those GUTTS are SICK!!!!!!!!!!*
:biggrin: :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2008, 12:51 PM~10772013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS BAD-ASS BRIAN !! *


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2008, 12:51 PM~10772013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I HATE BLUE INTERIOR , EXTREMELY !!!!!
BUT YOU DID A VERY TYTE JOB ON THIS .
I TIP MY HAT TO YOU :biggrin: 

COUPLE ???? IF YOU DON'T MIND ?
1. WHAT COLOR WAS THE INTERIOR BEFORE YOU DID IT ?
2. WHAT EXACTLY DID YOU DO BESIDE'S SEATS , HEADLINER , CARPET ? ECT =
3. WHAT WAS THE TICKET ON THE JOB ? ( YOU CAN PM: ME THE PRICE IF YOU LIKE )


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 30 2008, 02:38 PM~10772777
> *Lac-of-Respect  Today, 01:42 PM    |  | Post #11411
> 
> The Peoples Champ
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

While Liv4Lacs was doing that I was riding his Le Cab!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 4SHOW (Oct 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 30 2008, 07:45 PM~10774455
> *While Liv4Lacs was doing that I was riding his Le Cab!!!  :biggrin:
> *


AND ME AND 4 SHOW WAS RIDIN' DONE DEAL :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIQUIDLINES_@May 31 2008, 08:01 AM~10777114
> *AND  ME AND 4 SHOW WAS RIDIN' DONE DEAL  :biggrin:
> *


Damn it I got owned!!! :0 
























:biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

i need help figuring out how to get to the first spark plug closest to the front of the car on the left side, what can should i take out to get to it? 

also what do i need to take off to change the rotor and dist. cap ?


----------



## 4SHOW (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIQUIDLINES_@May 31 2008, 08:01 AM~10777114
> *AND  ME AND 4 SHOW WAS RIDIN' DONE DEAL  :biggrin:
> *


sounds like a good idea !!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@May 31 2008, 09:58 AM~10777525
> *i need help figuring out how to get to the first spark plug closest to the front of the car on the left side, what can should i take out to get to it?
> 
> also what do i need to take off to change the rotor and dist. cap ?
> *


u gon have to move the alternator out da way and hope u dont have fat hands.....................and the dizzy and cap is a lil bit of a bitch man mine needed some special niverted torx and the smallest torx in da word for the rotor hope dat helps.......tho i seen some rotors wit regular flat head screws


----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2008, 12:51 PM~10772013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCCIN' SICC :0 :0


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 31 2008, 01:25 PM~10777859
> *u gon have to move the alternator out da way and hope u dont have fat hands.....................and the dizzy and cap is a lil bit of a bitch man mine needed some special niverted torx and the smallest torx in da word for the rotor hope dat helps.......tho i seen some rotors wit regular flat head screws
> *


i managed to change the spark plugsand the wiring, put i had to jack up the car and go from under blindly to get a few of them. and use a extension. i got the heads up on the rotor from a friend and i got those little little torx ur speaking of, but over here its pouring rain so ill have to wait till tomorrow to doit


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2008, 04:17 PM~10773404
> *The car is here in Houston. The owner isnt really into shows so I dont think it will ever make it out there... Hes building it to be a street ride
> *


Well thats one hella nice street ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

The pictures are kind of dark because it was cloudy and threatening rain all day.  Plus, it's a camera phone. :tongue:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Yesterday I put in some work on the daily...

BEFORE
Smashed rearend...Pushed in bumper, cracked taillight housings, crushed license plate bucket, taillight bezels twisted, reverse lights gone, broken bumper trim, dented trunk lid. :tears:










Swapped on a trunk lid










DURING










About this time it was Code Blue,  though Randy and Bobby were singing along to the Bud Light commercial "Mr. Cadillac Bumper Installerrrrrr!!!!" :roflmao: 

AFTER
Replaced taillight housings, bezels, bumper shocks, trim, plate bucket, rear quarter chrome trim panels. I started painting the trim around the car. I still have to fix the reverse lights. 










And while I was at it, I put on a couple chrome tips. 

I was thinking about going with these bad boys...









...But I decided to keep it old school with some 6" angle cuts.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 2 2008, 11:10 AM~10779977
> *Yesterday I put in some work on the daily...
> 
> And while I was at it, I put on a couple chrome tips.
> ...


You almost stole the idea Mayhem has been bragging about for some time! :0


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

took a few pics the other day.... :biggrin: 

























































my cuz messin around...


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 2 2008, 01:00 PM~10780992
> *took a few pics the other day.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



 looking tight bro


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sicko87_@Jun 2 2008, 02:10 PM~10781029
> * looking tight bro
> *



appreciate it....my daily driver... :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 2 2008, 01:00 PM~10780992
> *took a few pics the other day.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn that shit is bright. i can't wait till my daily is finished too :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

SUPREMEAIR'S 96 BIG BODY


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Not really into big bodies, but since there so popular these days I like this topic, theres always something new. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 3 2008, 12:52 AM~10784963
> *Not really into big bodies, but since there so popular these days I like this topic, theres always something new.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


you aint ready nick :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@May 30 2008, 09:10 PM~10774286
> *I HATE BLUE INTERIOR , EXTREMELY !!!!!
> BUT YOU DID A VERY TYTE JOB ON THIS .
> I TIP MY HAT TO YOU  :biggrin:
> ...


1. grey blue cloth
2. complete interior w/suede inserts, suede dash, ect ect, repaired a shitty sunroof install (also made all new wheather strips), vinyl top and bumper kit upholstery  
3. Ill PM ya


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Jun 2 2008, 11:15 PM~10784670
> *SUPREMEAIR'S 96 BIG BODY
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...real clean Fleet.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 2 2008, 10:53 PM~10784973
> *you aint ready nick :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I'll keep my eyes peeled cause all the shit you do is tight doode. :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

messin with photobucket...


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 3 2008, 12:03 AM~10785040
> *messin with photobucket...
> 
> 
> ...



titoooo! i like that green one :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

just got it air brushed


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

sum fleets from different shows down here...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 3 2008, 12:08 AM~10785078
> *
> 
> 
> ...



betooooo...lookin clean, ill hit ya up 2morrow and see it in person...show more pics of it.... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 3 2008, 01:01 AM~10785030
> *:biggrin:  I'll keep my eyes peeled cause all the shit you do is tight doode. :biggrin:
> *


thanks


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Jun 3 2008, 12:15 AM~10784670
> *SUPREMEAIR'S 96 BIG BODY
> 
> 
> ...


sick!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 3 2008, 12:10 AM~10785093
> *betooooo...lookin clean, ill hit ya up 2morrow and see it in person...show more pics of it.... :biggrin:
> *


Already !!!! just hollar at me when you get here.......


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Jun 2 2008, 10:15 PM~10784670
> *SUPREMEAIR'S 96 BIG BODY
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Nice lockup  :thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Mine...


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 2 2008, 03:48 PM~10781269
> *appreciate it....my daily driver... :biggrin:
> *


Damn nice daily bro.


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Jun 3 2008, 05:30 AM~10785647
> *Mine...
> 
> 
> ...


what size cylinder u runnin ?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jun 3 2008, 03:57 PM~10786099
> *what size cylinder u runnin ?
> *


14" sir


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 3 2008, 07:17 AM~10785948
> *Damn nice daily bro.
> *



:thumbsup: ....thanx homie...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## LaCdOuT (Aug 1, 2004)

can someone please tell me how to install a 5th wheel to a big body..its much harder than i expected..i have a 14inch kit that came from an older caddy and one of my boy put a rim in it..that part is cool but its not sittin on the bumper correctly..any info or pic would surely help..thanks


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 3 2008, 02:13 AM~10785114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I know that car


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Jun 3 2008, 10:30 AM~10786615
> *14" sir
> *


 :biggrin: it still lays low!


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

My 95 fleet project be out soon


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLOUT12183_@Jun 3 2008, 02:25 PM~10788337
> *My 95 fleet project be out soon
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

THAT's A BADASS PICTURE RIGHT THERE! LOVE PROGRESS PICS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLOUT12183_@Jun 3 2008, 02:25 PM~10788337
> *My 95 fleet project be out soon
> 
> 
> ...


where can i get that chrome piece for my top?


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jun 3 2008, 03:11 PM~10788720
> *where can i get that chrome piece for my top?
> *


the guy that did my top made that


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

:angry: damn ive seen two other rides with those pieces but still nowhere to order one


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

You mean around the back? If so take yours off, polish it, chrome it, and install


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Jun 3 2008, 11:30 AM~10785647
> *Mine...
> 
> 
> ...



:0  :thumbsup:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jun 3 2008, 03:33 PM~10788890
> *You mean around the back? If so take yours off, polish it, chrome it, and install
> *


its not plastic?


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy (Sep 28, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy (Sep 28, 2004)

TTT


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Jun 3 2008, 10:51 PM~10789030
> *:0    :thumbsup:
> *


What's crackin' Mark?


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy (Sep 28, 2004)

MY LAC


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

HERES SOME MORE VIDEOS OF SUPREME AIRS 96 IN THE PIT SAME DAY AS THE OTHER PICS I POSTED
View My Video

View My Video


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY+Jun 3 2008, 01:51 AM~10785577-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@Jun 3 2008, 03:51 AM~10785577
> *
> *


Wasn't this homie on Livin' the Low Life a couple weeks back? I think the hopping episode.


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spreadin Jealousy_@Jun 3 2008, 04:27 PM~10789319
> *MY LAC
> 
> 
> ...


Loving those patterns!


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jun 3 2008, 03:06 PM~10789148
> *its not plastic?
> *


Aluminum


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spreadin Jealousy_@Jun 3 2008, 03:27 PM~10789319
> *MY LAC
> 
> 
> ...


Clean. Will I be able to see it at the Denver show?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Jun 3 2008, 09:21 PM~10791051
> *Wasn't this homie on Livin' the Low Life a couple weeks back? I think the hopping episode.
> *




:yes:


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Jun 3 2008, 07:06 PM~10791514
> *Clean. Will I be able to see it at the Denver show?
> *


YESSIR


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Jun 3 2008, 06:28 PM~10791106
> *Loving those patterns!
> *


THX HOMIE


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Jun 3 2008, 03:03 PM~10789596
> *HERES SOME MORE VIDEOS OF SUPREME AIRS 96 IN THE PIT SAME DAY AS THE OTHER PICS I POSTED
> 
> 
> ...


Lol I dont give a [email protected]#$


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Jun 3 2008, 09:01 PM~10792874
> *Lol I dont give a [email protected]#$
> *


What are you running? pumps batteries ect......


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Jun 3 2008, 03:03 PM~10789596
> *HERES SOME MORE VIDEOS OF SUPREME AIRS 96 IN THE PIT SAME DAY AS THE OTHER PICS I POSTED
> View My Video
> 
> ...


DAM DATS ONE CLEAN HOT ASS BIG BODY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Jun 3 2008, 09:06 PM~10792929
> *What are you running? pumps batteries ect......
> *


4 regular pumps and 14 batteries.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Jun 3 2008, 09:01 PM~10792874
> *Lol I dont give a [email protected]#$
> *


 :thumbsup: True words of a Champion!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Jun 4 2008, 12:17 AM~10793036
> *4 regular pumps and 14 batteries.
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## Stefan D (May 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Jun 3 2008, 12:30 PM~10785647
> *Mine...
> 
> 
> ...


You just made Amsterdam a much nicer place to be!!!


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spreadin Jealousy_@Jun 3 2008, 03:27 PM~10789319
> *MY LAC
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

X2


----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)

Whoa :uh: whitewalls dirty..pix taken before carwash :biggrin:


----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)

After carwash


----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)

Jefe working on car


----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)

Me posting with my ride


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 4 2008, 05:45 PM~10800477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!!! LOOK @ ALL THOSE CADDY'S :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

thats the shit


----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)

IM LOOKN FOR A BIG BODY CADDY 93-96 IF YOU GOT ANY PICS SHOOT THEM MY WAY PM ME WITH THE INFO AND PRICE ... IM LOCATED IN CEN CAL SO IM TRYIN TO KEEP IT LOCAL....


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 1970 (Feb 19, 2006)

LOST ANGELS C.C.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1970_@Jun 4 2008, 09:13 PM~10801641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!! gota get them pillows in my shit..............wat size roof is dat if u dont mind me asking???????//


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:scrutinize:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1970_@Jun 4 2008, 10:13 PM~10801641
> *
> 
> 
> ...



real clean... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ....what are the front seats out of???


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 4 2008, 09:18 PM~10801680
> *:scrutinize:
> *


washu lookin at sucka...................... :0 :0 :0


----------



## 1970 (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## 1970 (Feb 19, 2006)

the seats were split in two there the original seats


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1970_@Jun 5 2008, 12:13 AM~10801641
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Real Nice... :thumbsup:


----------



## 1970 (Feb 19, 2006)

sunroof is a 42 inch.44 dont fit


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1970_@Jun 4 2008, 09:27 PM~10801755
> *sunroof is a 42 inch.44 dont fit
> *


ima make it fit!!!!!!!!!!!! lol na koo homie thanks


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1970_@Jun 4 2008, 10:24 PM~10801737
> *the seats were split in two there the original seats
> *



no shit, looks real good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 4 2008, 09:17 PM~10801675
> *nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!! gota get them pillows in my shit..............wat size roof is dat if u dont mind me asking???????//
> *


Yes the pillows do fill good!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 4 2008, 09:19 PM~10801690
> *washu lookin at sucka...................... :0  :0  :0
> *


Nothing look over there!!!
:buttkick:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 4 2008, 11:59 PM~10802865
> *Yes the pillows do fill good!!!  :biggrin:
> *


FEEL SO GOOD MAKE U WANA SLAP YO MOMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## QWIK DEVILLE (Jul 6, 2007)

my 93' fleetwood "HATER PROOF"


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 5 2008, 10:57 AM~10805177
> *FEEL SO GOOD MAKE U WANA SLAP YO MOMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Yeah dont it Willie?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnFkGFfIhNM


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 5 2008, 05:11 PM~10807507
> *Yeah dont it Willie?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnFkGFfIhNM
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Got the new style caddy knockoff chips for sale.pm me. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Got the new style caddy knockoff chips for sale.pm me. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Still have this plaque for sale.hit me up if your interested.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 5 2008, 05:47 PM~10807779
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 5 2008, 04:11 PM~10807507
> *Yeah dont it Willie?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnFkGFfIhNM
> *


YEAAAAAA BOYY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

FOR SALE And Willing To Deliver... Im In Atlanta.


Link In Sig... :biggrin:


If Any Of You Have Any Homies Looking For A Lac, 


LMK! :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 5 2008, 05:47 PM~10807779
> *You and TATT2Danny do fantastic work.
> *


thanks bro.


----------



## CADI (Oct 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by QWIK DEVILLE_@Jun 5 2008, 01:15 PM~10805846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MY OLD CAR STILL LOOKS KILLER :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

i had HIDs installed in my car yesterday; 
they make the car look 100 times better at night. 
heres some pics 










perfect for cruisin


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

thanks Scrilla  :biggrin: we just trying to keep everybody looking good at a good price too.  :biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Jun 6 2008, 12:59 PM~10813966
> *ttt
> *


sup homie


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jun 6 2008, 11:55 AM~10812279
> *i had HIDs installed in my car yesterday;
> they make the car look 100 times better at night.
> heres some pics
> ...


how much for tha bulbs


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 6 2008, 02:05 PM~10813226
> *thanks Scrilla   :biggrin:  we just trying to keep everybody looking good at a good price too.   :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## shrimpscampi (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jun 6 2008, 11:13 AM~10813277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## shrimpscampi (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jun 6 2008, 11:13 AM~10813277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: ...but the car looks good...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:rofl:


----------



## PIMP C (Feb 21, 2008)

:0


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jun 6 2008, 10:55 AM~10812279
> *i had HIDs installed in my car yesterday;
> they make the car look 100 times better at night.
> heres some pics
> ...


YES it does










:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

posting up a lil flic of my 3-wheelin lac from yesterday. Tell me what you think.
:wave:


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jun 7 2008, 01:23 PM~10819181
> *posting up a lil flic of my 3-wheelin lac from yesterday. Tell me what you think.
> :wave:
> 
> *


nice! that thing just hangs up there


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Jun 6 2008, 05:39 PM~10815544
> *how much for tha bulbs
> *


What color you looking for Cuzz? I can get you some!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Jun 7 2008, 05:35 PM~10820095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 KLEAN ASS FUCK!


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 5 2008, 05:21 PM~10807592
> *Still have this plaque for sale.hit me up if your interested.
> 
> 
> ...


price?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

he said 75


----------



## txmassacre63 (Jan 3, 2008)

what part of tx ur at....and clean as lac


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Jun 7 2008, 07:35 PM~10820095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## swanginbigbodies (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Jun 7 2008, 06:35 PM~10820095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

k well guys though i solved the sunroof problem with blowing out all of the drains. I have now realized that the water is coming through the far back of the sunroof tray. I dont see any signs of water leaking back when its raining so im not sure whats going on here :angry: any other ideas?


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Jun 7 2008, 05:35 PM~10820095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*I HAD A PROBLEM WITH THE MOTOR PULLING DOWN THE TRUNK LID SO I REPLACED THE MOTOR AND PULL DOWN SWITCH AND THAT WASN'T IT, NOW WHEN I SHUT THE TRUNK LID THE LIGHT DOESN'T TURN ON TO THE LICENSE PLATE. CHECKED THE BULB AND FUSE THERE GOOD . ANYONE KNOW WHAT MIGHT BE THE PROBLEM ?? THNX ! *


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 8 2008, 08:43 PM~10825390
> *I HAD A PROBLEM WITH THE MOTOR PULLING DOWN THE TRUNK LID SO I REPLACED THE MOTOR AND PULL DOWN SWITCH AND THAT WASN'T IT, NOW WHEN I SHUT THE TRUNK LID THE LIGHT DOESN'T TURN ON TO THE LICENSE PLATE. CHECKED THE BULB AND FUSE THERE GOOD . ANYONE KNOW WHAT MIGHT BE THE PROBLEM ?? THNX !
> *


My daily's doing the same shit! :angry:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Jun 8 2008, 04:48 PM~10824766
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*+Jun 8 2008, 08:43 PM~10825390-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 8 2008, 09:43 PM~10825390
> *I HAD A PROBLEM WITH THE MOTOR PULLING DOWN THE TRUNK LID SO I REPLACED THE MOTOR AND PULL DOWN SWITCH AND THAT WASN'T IT, NOW WHEN I SHUT THE TRUNK LID THE LIGHT DOESN'T TURN ON TO THE LICENSE PLATE. CHECKED THE BULB AND FUSE THERE GOOD . ANYONE KNOW WHAT MIGHT BE THE PROBLEM ?? THNX !
> *




X4...


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

my car at summer heat in modesto


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 8 2008, 06:43 PM~10825390
> *I HAD A PROBLEM WITH THE MOTOR PULLING DOWN THE TRUNK LID SO I REPLACED THE MOTOR AND PULL DOWN SWITCH AND THAT WASN'T IT, NOW WHEN I SHUT THE TRUNK LID THE LIGHT DOESN'T TURN ON TO THE LICENSE PLATE. CHECKED THE BULB AND FUSE THERE GOOD . ANYONE KNOW WHAT MIGHT BE THE PROBLEM ?? THNX !
> *



i don't have that problem, mine pops the trunk once in a while when i put the car in reverse????????


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

a few others that were there


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Make sure you post the honeys in the B&D Bodies with Ladies Posing thread!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Hey just started my own Topic. Stop by and show sum love!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 619SIXFOUR (Mar 13, 2005)

I finally got a 96 Fleet from an old man that had it as a collector car, he said they only made 12,000 in 96 and his is number 11,500 so he said since it was one of the last 500 made he kept it in his garage and rarley drove it. It has 52,000 miles and looks like its brand new. He took pictures of under the car and that shit is barely a little bit dusty. Interior is like new, Ill take some pix when it gets here cuz that fucker was in Lancaster, MA. Cant fucken wait!!!... Oh since its my new daily, my Chrysler 300 Touring on 22's is up for grabs, Ill post pix of that later. Make some offers cabrones so I could dump that money into my Big Body. :biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

can yall post pics of your set ups? i need ideas, redoing my trunk.. 3 pump 8 batteries thanks


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jun 9 2008, 04:05 PM~10831379
> *can yall post pics of your set ups? i need ideas, redoing my trunk.. 3 pump 8 batteries thanks
> *


cusstom.com


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by QWIK DEVILLE_@Jun 5 2008, 01:15 PM~10805846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: my brothers old ride HATER PROOF! :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

thanks bro...

i was thinking something like this??


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by QWIK DEVILLE_@Jun 5 2008, 01:15 PM~10805846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: my brothers old ride HATER PROOF! :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jun 9 2008, 02:06 PM~10831388
> *cusstom.com
> *



sweet thanks mang.. Imma have to sign up now


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jun 9 2008, 05:59 PM~10831788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1Ace+Jun 9 2008, 02:55 PM~10831752-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet! :cheesy:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jun 9 2008, 01:59 PM~10831788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*DAMMMMMNNNNNNNN THAT"S SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jun 6 2008, 10:13 AM~10813277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The 2 on the right are THICK :biggrin: :cheesy:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

fuck, when did this mag come out? i need to nabb it


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny+Jun 9 2008, 10:36 AM~10829904-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 9 2008, 06:04 PM~10832982
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to both of you!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by specialk11232_@Jun 8 2008, 05:55 PM~10824795
> *k well guys though i solved the sunroof problem with blowing out all of the drains. I have now realized that the water is coming through the far back of the sunroof tray. I dont see any signs of water leaking back when its raining so im not sure whats going on here :angry:  any other ideas?
> *


???


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QWIK DEVILLE_@Jun 5 2008, 12:15 PM~10805846
> *
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by CADI+Jun 5 2008, 05:50 PM~10808194-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN QWIK U GOT SOMEBODYS OLD RIDE? YOU SHOULD CHANGE THE NAME TO 

"CADI'S OLD RIDE"
OR
"slomotion's brother's old ride"


:uh: :uh:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jun 9 2008, 02:59 PM~10831788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## QWIK DEVILLE (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slowmotion_@Jun 9 2008, 02:52 PM~10831729
> *:biggrin: my brothers old ride HATER PROOF! :biggrin:
> *


g'ya, a NEW and IMPROVED


----------



## QWIK DEVILLE (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slowmotion_@Jun 9 2008, 02:52 PM~10831729
> *:biggrin: my brothers old ride HATER PROOF! :biggrin:
> *


g'ya, a NEW and IMPROVED hater proof


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QWIK DEVILLE_@Jun 10 2008, 09:54 AM~10837695
> *g'ya, a NEW  and IMPROVED hater proof
> *




13s , no balloon tires
no tint
and no chuntero tail pipes.


big ass improvement!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 10 2008, 10:28 AM~10837889
> *13s , no balloon tires
> no tint
> and no chuntero tail pipes.
> ...


any before pics?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 10 2008, 12:28 PM~10837889
> *chuntero
> *


:dunno:

Whadatmean???


----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™+Jun 10 2008, 12:49 AM~10836295-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My homie's big body coming out completely redone.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

nice caddy


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 10 2008, 11:17 AM~10838241
> *nice caddy
> *


thank you :0 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 10 2008, 12:18 PM~10838247
> *thank you :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 619SIXFOUR_@Jun 9 2008, 01:48 PM~10831276
> *I finally got a 96 Fleet from an old man that had it as a collector car, he said they only made 12,000 in 96 and his is number 11,500 so he said since it was one of the last 500 made he kept it in his garage and rarley drove it.  It has 52,000 miles and looks like its brand new.  He took pictures of under the car and that shit is barely a little bit dusty.  Interior is like new, Ill take some pix when it gets here cuz that fucker was in Lancaster, MA.  Cant fucken wait!!!... Oh since its my new daily, my Chrysler 300 Touring on 22's is up for grabs, Ill post pix of that later. Make some offers cabrones so I could dump that money into my Big Body. :biggrin:
> *


congrats on the new ride.what color is it?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 5 2008, 08:21 PM~10808016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 10 2008, 10:38 AM~10837952
> *:dunno:
> 
> Whadatmean???
> *


http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e375/G-unot008/*******.jpg


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 10 2008, 01:41 PM~10839202
> *http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e375/G-unot008/*******.jpg
> *


*CUERNO DE CHIVO !! * :0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Jun 10 2008, 11:16 AM~10838233
> *My homie's big body coming out completely redone.
> *




glad we did it first


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by QWIK DEVILLE_@Jun 10 2008, 10:54 AM~10837695
> *g'ya, a NEW  and IMPROVED hater proof
> *


no tint wow!!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 10 2008, 03:57 PM~10839333
> *glad we did it first
> 
> 
> *


what does it run to get your seats done up like that...not the ostrich but just the pillow tops
im looking to have mine done up in white with pink caddy emblems and maybe pink piping....any idea what id be looking at >


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Jun 10 2008, 12:16 PM~10838233
> *My homie's big body coming out completely redone.
> *


 :0 :biggrin: "JESUS IS LORD REBUILD" CHECK IT OUT


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 10 2008, 03:29 PM~10839583
> *what does it run to get your seats done up like that...not the ostrich but just the pillow tops
> im looking to have mine done up in white with pink caddy emblems and maybe pink piping....any idea what id be looking at >
> *


White would be your worst nightmare, got it done on the 54 and its a bitch to keep clean. :0 
Got a quote locally for under a grand... cant give exact price but that was for front and rear pillow top seats. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 10 2008, 03:57 PM~10839333
> *glad we did it first
> 
> 
> *


more pics plz


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 10 2008, 06:57 PM~10841548
> *more pics plz
> *


very nice very nice...........................wonder if theres anybody on houston that can do something like dat and not charge outrages prices?????????????????????????????????????????/  :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 10 2008, 08:52 PM~10841508
> *White would be your worst nightmare, got it done on the 54 and its a bitch to keep clean.  :0
> Got a quote locally for under a grand... cant give exact price but that was for front and rear pillow top seats.  :biggrin:
> *


i know its a bitch but i want it lol....under a grand? fuck that cheap....ive heard 3 k around here


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 10 2008, 09:52 PM~10841508
> *White would be your worst nightmare, got it done on the 54 and its a bitch to keep clean.  :0
> Got a quote locally for under a grand... cant give exact price but that was for front and rear pillow top seats.  :biggrin:
> *


Things are at least half the price in cali compared to out this way


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 10 2008, 09:23 PM~10841738
> *very nice very nice...........................wonder if theres anybody on houston that can do something like dat and not charge outrages prices?????????????????????????????????????????/   :biggrin:
> *


nope


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 10 2008, 03:41 PM~10839202
> *http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e375/G-unot008/*******.jpg
> *


:roflmao: OK


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

im having a big problem with my 95, 
it wont start, i charged the battery, and it wouldnt start, checked the fuses and replaced the fuel pump fuse because it was blown (has happend twice in 2 months) 
and then tried again, and it blew a brand new fuse. 
i think its a electrical shortage but i dont know where to start; 
has this happened to anyone before?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*Any set of chips 50 bucks shipped.These are raw.You need to polish them or paint them.Whatever you like.*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo coming soon.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 11 2008, 07:57 AM~10844992
> *nope
> *


dam im outa luck................ :uh:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jun 11 2008, 12:33 PM~10845510
> *im having a big problem with my 95,
> it wont start, i charged the battery, and it wouldnt start, checked the fuses and replaced the fuel pump fuse because it was blown (has happend twice in 2 months)
> and then tried again, and it blew a brand new fuse.
> ...


Good luck with that. I would start with the sending untit wiring harness. It gets pinched pretty good against the body sometimes. Other than that its only a few wires so you have to hunt them down. Make aure the relay is ok on the firewall too.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## QWIK DEVILLE (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slowmotion_@Jun 10 2008, 02:26 PM~10839564
> *no tint wow!!!!!!!!!! :uh:
> *


gya, no tint ,and everyone knows never 2 put tint on a big body low, no niggerish tail pipes ,7 inch pioneer in dash w/ 15's beatin in tha trunk , i put da 5th wheel and gangsta 13x7's all around , c'mon homie, nobody rides on 14x7 in front and 14x6 in back, so yeah, NEW AND IMPROVED ....


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by QWIK DEVILLE_@Jun 11 2008, 01:30 PM~10846359
> *gya, no tint ,and everyone knows never  2 put tint on a big body low,  no niggerish tail pipes ,7 inch pioneer in dash w/ 15's beatin in tha trunk , i put da 5th wheel and gangsta 13x7's all around , c'mon homie, nobody rides on 14x7 in front and 14x6 in back, so yeah, NEW AND IMPROVED ....
> *


i ride tint and 14x6s and aint shit wrong with it


----------



## QWIK DEVILLE (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jun 11 2008, 11:56 AM~10846575
> *i ride tint and 14x6s and aint shit wrong with it
> *


SAYS THA RETARD ......


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by QWIK DEVILLE_@Jun 11 2008, 02:02 PM~10846646
> *SAYS THA RETARD ......
> *


your talking ignorant shit, dont expect your opinion not to get tested


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by QWIK DEVILLE_@Jun 11 2008, 01:30 PM~10846359
> *gya, no tint ,and everyone knows never  2 put tint on a big body low,  no niggerish tail pipes ,7 inch pioneer in dash w/ 15's beatin in tha trunk , i put da 5th wheel and gangsta 13x7's all around , c'mon homie, nobody rides on 14x7 in front and 14x6 in back, so yeah, NEW AND IMPROVED ....
> *


Elaborate...

1. WTF is a "niggerish tail pipe?" I have chrome Corvette tips on my blue car and 6" angle cut chrome tips on my white car. Are these "niggerish?" :uh:

2. I bet a LOT of people will argue about 14x6 in the rear. Unless you drop dough for Daytons or a shortened rear, you're rolling 14x6 (or 13x5.5)

:scrutinize:


----------



## QWIK DEVILLE (Jul 6, 2007)

if u have 2 ask homie, then u should'nt be lowridin'


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by QWIK DEVILLE_@Jun 11 2008, 02:15 PM~10846771
> *if u have 2 ask homie, then u should'nt be lowridin'
> *


:uh: Your opinion means shit to me. Build a car instead of buying one. :uh:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

i didnt mean to spark shit replying toit, 
but its reality... the majority of people riding fleetwoods are doing 14x6 in the rear... 13x5.5 or have gone with a bigger rim with a differnt offset.. unless you dont like to drive dumped....


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by QWIK DEVILLE_@Jun 11 2008, 02:15 PM~10846771
> *if u have 2 ask homie, then u should'nt be lowridin'
> *


if u aint buildin your own ride... u shouldnt be lowridin  nor are you in the position to shit on others


----------



## QWIK DEVILLE (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 11 2008, 12:17 PM~10846783
> *:uh: Your opinion means shit to me.  Build a car instead of buying one. :uh:
> *


hey homie, i traded a 82' coupe for tha fleetwood, so i didnt buy it, jus improved it


----------



## QWIK DEVILLE (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jun 11 2008, 12:18 PM~10846794
> *if u aint buildin your own ride... u shouldnt be lowridin   nor are you in the position to shit on others
> *


i built a coupe homie, i aint no rookie, where im from ridin like that is a no-no, thats all im sayin


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

So WTF is a "niggerish tailpipe?"

And if my tailpipes are "niggerish" I couldn't care less, because I build my cars they way I like. So for all the fucktards that say "that car looks Mexican or niggerish or whatever" :twak: :buttkick: :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 11 2008, 01:24 PM~10846851
> *So WTF is a "niggerish tailpipe?"
> 
> And if my tailpipes are "niggerish" I couldn't care less, because I build my cars they way I like.  So for all the fucktards that say "that car looks Mexican or niggerish or whatever" :twak: :buttkick: :uh:
> *


if it helps.i can care less what your car looks like.as long as you are happy.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 11 2008, 02:26 PM~10846870
> *if it helps.i can care less what your car looks like.as long as you are happy.
> *


LOL thanks bro.


----------



## QWIK DEVILLE (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 11 2008, 12:24 PM~10846851
> *So WTF is a "niggerish tailpipe?"
> 
> And if my tailpipes are "niggerish" I couldn't care less, because I build my cars they way I like.  So for all the fucktards that say "that car looks Mexican or niggerish or whatever" :twak: :buttkick: :uh:
> *


its the pipes that are usually put on trucks or box chevy, i aint hatin on u, where im from its a no-no, especially on lacs


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by QWIK DEVILLE_@Jun 11 2008, 02:28 PM~10846887
> *its the pipes that are usually put on trucks or box chevy, i aint hatin on u, where im from its a no-no, especially on lacs
> *


What, like those big Megs pipes? That's more muscle car. :dunno:

Hey, to each his own for me...Some shit's tacky, I agree. A lot of people think loud exhaust in general is a no-no on Lacs, but I have headers and Flowmasters on one, and Cherry Bombs on the other. I need rumble, but that's just me.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QWIK DEVILLE_@Jun 11 2008, 01:28 PM~10846887
> *its the pipes that are usually put on trucks or box chevy, i aint hatin on u, where im from its a no-no, especially on lacs
> *


i think you mean the pipes on those paisa trucks? :thumbsdown:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Those Chevy bowtie tips are extra ghey IMO.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 11 2008, 01:33 PM~10846949
> *Those Chevy bowtie tips are extra ghey IMO.
> *


dont lie bro.you know you have a set in your garage. :0


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 11 2008, 02:35 PM~10846965
> *dont lie bro.you know you have a set in your garage. :0
> *


I heard you were reproducing those, plus making Caddy crest tips. :thumbsup:


:roflmao: J/P man.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 11 2008, 01:36 PM~10846986
> *I heard you were reproducing those, plus making Caddy crest tips. :thumbsup:
> :roflmao: J/P man.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 that was some low key shit.who the hell told you. :angry:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 11 2008, 02:37 PM~10846995
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 that was some low key shit.who the hell told you. :angry:
> *


Uh oh, I had a feeling I might be spilling some beans... :roflmao:









It's not true, is it??? :ugh: That might be niggerish...


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 619SIXFOUR_@Jun 9 2008, 01:48 PM~10831276
> *I finally got a 96 Fleet from an old man that had it as a collector car, he said they only made 12,000 in 96 and his is number 11,500 so he said since it was one of the last 500 made he kept it in his garage and rarley drove it.  It has 52,000 miles and looks like its brand new.  He took pictures of under the car and that shit is barely a little bit dusty.  Interior is like new, Ill take some pix when it gets here cuz that fucker was in Lancaster, MA.  Cant fucken wait!!!... Oh since its my new daily, my Chrysler 300 Touring on 22's is up for grabs, Ill post pix of that later. Make some offers cabrones so I could dump that money into my Big Body. :biggrin:
> *


thats all? That don't really seem like a lot. I bought my 96 from the original owner and they bought it becuase it was the last year they were making them. they even gave me the dealer VHS tape they give all new owners. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 11 2008, 01:40 PM~10847014
> *Uh oh, I had a feeling I might be spilling some beans... :roflmao:
> It's not true, is it??? :ugh:  That might be niggerish...
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by QWIK DEVILLE_@Jun 11 2008, 12:30 PM~10846359
> *gya, no tint ,and everyone knows never  2 put tint on a big body low,   no niggerish tail pipes ,7 inch pioneer in dash w/ 15's beatin in tha trunk , i put da 5th wheel and gangsta 13x7's all around , c'mon homie, nobody rides on 14x7 in front and 14x6 in back, so yeah, NEW AND IMPROVED ....
> *


2 improve it repaint it! still a seguin car :dunno:


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 11 2008, 01:17 PM~10846783
> *:uh: Your opinion means shit to me.  Build a car instead of buying one. :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jun 9 2008, 04:59 PM~10831788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any more pics of this one? That shit looks nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 11 2008, 08:30 PM~10846913
> *What, like those big Megs pipes?  That's more muscle car. :dunno:
> 
> Hey, to each his own for me...Some shit's tacky, I agree.  A lot of people think loud exhaust in general is a no-no on Lacs, but I have headers and Flowmasters on one, and Cherry Bombs on the other.  I need rumble, but that's just me.
> *


that lt1 sounds nice with double flowmasters :yes:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slowmotion_@Jun 10 2008, 02:26 PM~10839564
> *no tint wow!!!!!!!!!! :uh:
> *



:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 11 2008, 12:30 PM~10846913
> *What, like those big Megs pipes?  That's more muscle car. :dunno:
> 
> Hey, to each his own for me...Some shit's tacky, I agree.  A lot of people think loud exhaust in general is a no-no on Lacs, but I have headers and Flowmasters on one, and Cherry Bombs on the other.  I need rumble, but that's just me.
> *




big ass rectangle corvette exhaust tips stickin out past the bumper


----------



## QWIK DEVILLE (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slowmotion_@Jun 11 2008, 02:31 PM~10847831
> *2 improve it repaint it!  still a seguin car :dunno:
> *


paint still looks good, last time i checked i live in san anto, so that would make it a san anto car now bro, dont worry tho, i'm gonna repaint it soon


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Jun 11 2008, 03:24 PM~10848186
> *Any more pics of this one? That shit looks nice!  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by QWIK DEVILLE_@Jun 11 2008, 12:30 PM~10846359
> *gya, no tint ,and everyone knows never  2 put tint on a big body low,  no niggerish tail pipes ,7 inch pioneer in dash w/ 15's beatin in tha trunk , i put da 5th wheel and gangsta 13x7's all around , c'mon homie, nobody rides on 14x7 in front and 14x6 in back, so yeah, NEW AND IMPROVED ....
> *


I ride 14x7 all around n tint in all my windows, to each there own but I don't see anything wrong with that!!!!!


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

I catch a lot of shit around here because when I bought my ride (5years ago) it had tint, I never removed it because it helped the kids in the Kansas City heat. Yea I moved back to Cali... no COASTONE I HAVE NOT REMOVED MY TINT   asshole :biggrin: 

It will come off when I am ready to slap the new tint on :0


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 11 2008, 06:32 PM~10849584
> *I catch a lot of shit around here because when I bought my ride (5years ago) it had tint, I never removed it because it helped the kids in the Kansas City heat. Yea I moved back to Cali... no COASTONE I HAVE NOT REMOVED MY TINT   asshole  :biggrin:
> 
> It will come off when I am ready to slap the new tint on  :0
> *


I got extra dark limo tint on my BigBody & I will NEVER take it off cuz Im not on that fish bowlen shit. Ive had a lot of people talken shit to me also but I could care less cuz when Im rollen I dont want people to see me, whos in my car, & whats going on inside the car cuz it will just cause problems. Also keep the car way cooler & the AC dont have to work that hard & that AZ sun aint no joke thats why I got dark tint on every car I got..


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

from better to the








To BE THE BEST









DONT MATTER IF YOU TRADE YOUR RIDE 4 A BETTER ON AS LONG AS U ADD UR FLAVA 2 IT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

*ONCE MORE FOR THE KING*


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 11 2008, 01:24 PM~10846851
> *So WTF is a "niggerish tailpipe?"
> 
> And if my tailpipes are "niggerish" I couldn't care less, because I build my cars they way I like.  So for all the fucktards that say "that car looks Mexican or niggerish or whatever" :twak: :buttkick: :uh:
> *


here are ur niggerish tail pipes


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

BIG GRILLE AND 5TH WHEEL TEXAS STYLE


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 11 2008, 08:05 PM~10850515
> *I got extra dark limo tint on my BigBody & I will NEVER take it off cuz Im not on that fish bowlen shit. Ive had a lot of people talken shit to me also but I could care less cuz when Im rollen I dont want people to see me, whos in my car, & whats going on inside  the car cuz it will just cause problems. Also keep the car way cooler & the AC dont have to work that hard & that AZ sun aint no joke thats why I got dark tint on every car I got..
> *


U AINT LYING HOMIE I GOT DARK TINT IN BOTH MY FLEETS THO ON MY WHITE ONE I PLAN TO TAKE IT OFF, BUT IT JUST FEELS WEIRD WHEN IM DRIVING IN ANOTHER CAR AND EVERYBODY CAN SEE RIGHT THRU DAT SHIT........................................***** CANT GET NO HEAD WHILE FISH BOWLIN IN DA LAC???????????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jun 11 2008, 03:48 PM~10847073
> *thats all? That don't really seem like a lot. I bought my 96 from the original owner and they bought it becuase it was the last year they were making them. they even gave me the dealer VHS tape they give all new owners. :biggrin:
> *


Production numbers......

96: 12,596
95: 13,445
94: 23,177
93: 29,744


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 11 2008, 09:45 PM~10851761
> *Production numbers......
> 
> 96: 12,596
> ...


damn doe thats crazy!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 11 2008, 09:45 PM~10851761
> *Production numbers......
> 
> 96: 12,596
> ...


Lowriding in one......

$ Priceless $
:roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 11 2008, 05:47 PM~10848364
> *big ass rectangle corvette exhaust tips stickin out past the bumper
> *


Good thing my big ass rectangle Corvette exhaust tips don't stick out past the bumper. I'd hate for people on LIL to think I'm niggerish. :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 12 2008, 05:58 AM~10853025
> *Good thing my big ass rectangle Corvette exhaust tips don't stick out past the bumper.  I'd hate for people on LIL to think I'm niggerish. :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by QWIK DEVILLE_@Jun 11 2008, 12:30 PM~10846359
> *gya, no tint ,and everyone knows never  2 put tint on a big body low,  no niggerish tail pipes ,7 inch pioneer in dash w/ 15's beatin in tha trunk , i put da 5th wheel and gangsta 13x7's all around , c'mon homie, nobody rides on 14x7 in front and 14x6 in back, so yeah, NEW AND IMPROVED ....
> *


since when was there ever a rule to never tint a big body low low.snaps i also got them niggerish tail pipes rite under my bumper..holy shit i got 14x6 in the rear..DAMN..SO FUCKIN WHAT..ITS MY RIDE..


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Tips



















Looks better than rusty ass stock pipe. :uh:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

I have 14x7s but they are daytons, as for the tint thing come on! If you have an all black Fleetwood I think its like an unwritten rule it has to have tint


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 11 2008, 11:36 PM~10851662
> *U AINT LYING HOMIE I GOT DARK TINT IN BOTH MY FLEETS THO ON MY WHITE ONE I PLAN TO TAKE IT OFF, BUT IT JUST FEELS WEIRD WHEN IM DRIVING IN ANOTHER CAR  AND EVERYBODY CAN SEE RIGHT THRU DAT SHIT........................................***** CANT GET NO HEAD WHILE FISH BOWLIN IN DA LAC???????????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


No tint on either of my Fleets. Let those jealous muthafuckaz stare at me getting head and burning trees! :roflmao:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 12 2008, 12:04 PM~10855420
> *No tint on either of my Fleets.  Let those jealous muthafuckaz stare at me getting head and burning trees! :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*Any set of chips 50 bucks shipped.These are raw.You need to polish them or paint them.Whatever you like.*_</span>

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
<span style=\'color:blue\'>_*New Caddy logo*_
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo coming soon.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jun 12 2008, 02:37 PM~10855684
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


IDGAF...One time on the way back from a show I was rolling and a bunch of friends in a lifted Blazer roll by as I was getting my knob slobbed by my girl. I just looked over and smiled. :yes:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 12 2008, 12:40 PM~10855709
> *IDGAF...One time on the way back from a show I was rolling and a bunch of friends in a lifted Blazer roll by as I was getting my knob slobbed by my girl.  I just looked over and smiled.  :yes:
> *


lol I'd probly smile and give ya the thumbs up...LOL


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 11 2008, 06:32 PM~10849584
> *I catch a lot of shit around here because when I bought my ride (5years ago) it had tint, I never removed it because it helped the kids in the Kansas City heat. Yea I moved back to Cali... no COASTONE I HAVE NOT REMOVED MY TINT   asshole  :biggrin:
> 
> It will come off when I am ready to slap the new tint on  :0
> *


:twak:

your not in kansas anymore. you already know around here tint in a low-low is a no-no. 
usually if they got tint it means they interior is trash. most likley still riding on roadster sporters and mudflaps.
a lolo with tinted windows around here is usually a whoride. they think that the with tint people wont know who they are, but the tint gives them away.

but different places different styles... do what you want, its not my car. 

but cali-stylz knows better than that. :scrutinize:


----------



## QWIK DEVILLE (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 12 2008, 01:57 PM~10856315
> *:twak:
> 
> your not in kansas anymore. you already know around here tint in a low-low is a no-no.
> ...


----------



## nickatina (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 12 2008, 01:57 PM~10856315
> *:twak:
> 
> your not in kansas anymore. you already know around here tint in a low-low is a no-no.
> ...



:yes: :yes: :yes: 

WELL SAID :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:0


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

FOR SALE: 2 -3 battery cadillac chrome hold downs.. make offer... 

 FOR SALE, Classifieds

make an offer.. will take paypal.. which i actually preffer


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jun 13 2008, 12:59 PM~10863454
> *FOR SALE: 2 -3 battery cadillac chrome hold downs.. make offer...
> 
> FOR SALE, Classifieds
> ...


 :0


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

:biggrin: nice touch to the trunk


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

some pics


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 12 2008, 02:57 PM~10856315
> *:twak:
> 
> your not in kansas anymore. you already know around here tint in a low-low is a no-no.
> ...


:0 :tears: 
Roadsters! Going to have to dig up my old SHARP bolt ons!

Honestly I have not really tripped off of it because most of the time im riding with my stocks, have not done ANYTHING to the car yet that I have wanted to. (Still part collecting :biggrin: )
Once I make an attempt at having it look nice other than just slapping the 13's on... (oh and I only did it this week because my son wanted them on for his graduation) I will then worry about how it looks  Plans are all in my head for the moment. I will tell you that I am going to have tint, but it will not look anything close to what it does currently :wave: 



Look Coast, got my passenger side quarter rocker back on :biggrin:


----------



## ucechevy1965 (Oct 30, 2005)

Haven't posted a pic in awhile. Here's a recent pic of my Towncar and Fleetwood. :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 12 2008, 04:58 AM~10853025
> *Good thing my big ass rectangle Corvette exhaust tips don't stick out past the bumper.  I'd hate for people on LIL to think I'm niggerish. :uh:
> *



look where you from though. i was talkin bout these ne way


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Jun 12 2008, 08:55 AM~10853991
> *since when was there ever a rule to never tint a big body low low.snaps i also got them niggerish tail pipes rite under my bumper..holy shit i got 14x6 in the rear..DAMN..SO FUCKIN WHAT..ITS MY RIDE..
> *




just a rule for those who know. do ur own thing. ya like u said its ur ride.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 13 2008, 01:32 PM~10864081
> *:0  :tears:
> Roadsters! Going to have to dig up my old SHARP bolt ons!
> 
> ...



part collecting?? :ugh: its not like your putting together a 59 and trying to get all the options together :uh:

:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 13 2008, 01:32 PM~10864081
> *
> Look Coast, got my passenger side quarter rocker back on  :biggrin:
> *


i dont know what your talking about :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 11 2008, 05:32 PM~10849584
> *I catch a lot of shit around here because when I bought my ride (5years ago) it had tint, I never removed it because it helped the kids in the Kansas City heat. Yea I moved back to Cali... no COASTONE I HAVE NOT REMOVED MY TINT   asshole  :biggrin:
> 
> It will come off when I am ready to slap the new tint on  :0
> *


rainbow tint? :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jun 13 2008, 03:18 PM~10864923
> *rainbow tint? :biggrin:
> *


he wants it to match the sticker on the bumper

:biggrin: 

just playin johnny dont get all mad...


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 13 2008, 02:25 PM~10864968
> *he wants it to match the sticker on the bumper
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


 :roflmao: 

and the lil flag from the antenna


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

hey homies where can i get the clips for the back window trim i need them bad !!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Jun 13 2008, 04:28 PM~10865387
> *hey homies where can i get the clips for the back window trim i need them bad !!
> *


dealership

i just got some new ones


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Jun 13 2008, 02:52 PM~10864215-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

* 1993 cadillac fleetwood for sale 14x6 chrome spokes,1/2 extended control arms,rake built for 3 pump 6 batteries,hydraulic suspension installed,tv's in headrest,trim painted white,some interior painted white too.. 350 v8 5.7 liter 115k clean garage kept..$5500 obo any other questions call jason 305-761-4224..*


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## nickatina (Dec 31, 2006)

Can anyone tell me what it takes to install a Nardi wheel? I know i seem'em on these cars, but when you go on the Nardi website it sayes: WILL NOT WORK ON VEHICLES EQUIPPED W/ AN AIR-BAG.

Anyone know how its done? Or where i can get a adapter for it?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

reppin' a few weeks back


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nickatina_@Jun 14 2008, 04:08 PM~10869815
> *Can anyone tell me what it takes to install a Nardi wheel? I know i seem'em on these cars, but when you go on the Nardi website it sayes: WILL NOT WORK ON VEHICLES EQUIPPED W/ AN AIR-BAG.
> 
> Anyone know how its done? Or where i can get a adapter for it?
> *


try to look on ebay


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## meza5th (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1Ace_@Jun 9 2008, 04:58 PM~10831781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can anybody tell me how much or where i can get the rear skirt the one that covers the whole wheel


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by meza5th_@Jun 15 2008, 12:24 PM~10874017
> *can anybody tell me how much or where i can get the rear skirt the one that covers the whole wheel
> *


you can buy it here http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=322991


----------



## Shortdog93 (Jun 2, 2008)

nice caddis.....


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Hurry Up And Buy!



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...80&p=10877398&#



:biggrin:


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 15 2008, 11:54 PM~10877535
> *Hurry Up And Buy!
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...80&p=10877398&#
> :biggrin:
> *


Clean car. Is the fan engine driven? I noticed a different fan shroud and I can't really tell from the pics? That's pretty trick if so, I'm tired of mine coming loose all the time.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 13 2008, 03:45 PM~10864164
> *look where you from though. i was talkin bout these ne way
> 
> 
> *


:dunno: I'm from Boston, not Niggerishville. :scrutinize:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 16 2008, 05:24 AM~10878262
> *:dunno:  I'm from Boston, not Niggerishville. :scrutinize:
> *



:uh: 
:biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 16 2008, 07:45 AM~10878296
> *:uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

does anyone in here sell E&G Grilles i need a gold one asap


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 13 2008, 06:05 PM~10866261
> *Says the guy doing a full frame off 91  :0   Lt1 parts for chrome, replacement rockers (hate dings) and other stuffz :scrutinize:
> I didnt say the skirts that fell off into your hand...  :angry:
> :nono:
> ...


lol

speaking of joe where is he?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Jun 16 2008, 03:54 AM~10878022
> *Clean car. Is the fan engine driven? I noticed a different fan shroud and I can't really tell from the pics? That's pretty trick if so, I'm tired of mine coming loose all the time.
> *




I Removed The Original Plastic Fan Shroud And Picked Up A Chrome Cover From Summit...



And Yes, The Fan Is Engine Driven...


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Jun 16 2008, 05:12 PM~10881378
> *does anyone in here sell E&G Grilles i need a gold one asap
> *


ZENITHWIREWHEELS on here had 2 new ones recently, hit him up


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by meza5th_@Jun 15 2008, 12:24 PM~10874017
> *can anybody tell me how much or where i can get the rear skirt the one that covers the whole wheel
> *


i got a set i'll sell for $250 + shipping :biggrin:


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

to the top


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jun 17 2008, 12:57 AM~10885507
> *ZENITHWIREWHEELS on here had 2 new ones recently, hit him up
> *




:yes:


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by meza5th_@Jun 15 2008, 12:24 PM~10874017
> *can anybody tell me how much or where i can get the rear skirt the one that covers the whole wheel
> *


YA TRY SKIM HE THOSE A GREAT JOB AND A GOOD PRICE


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

CLEEEAAAAAANNNNNNN ASS FLEETWOOD FROM STL.


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

my 96 is sold.looking for a new one.


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jun 17 2008, 09:20 PM~10891702
> * my 96 is sold.looking for a new one.
> *


I got da coupe :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jun 17 2008, 06:20 PM~10891702
> * my 96 is sold.looking for a new one.
> *


 :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jun 17 2008, 08:20 PM~10891702
> * my 96 is sold.looking for a new one.
> *


scrillas got one for sale with some good shit


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

started to tear it apart haha


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 a rebuild?????


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 18 2008, 01:36 PM~10898684
> *:0  a rebuild?????
> *



Just the trunk for now and some suspension stuff .. redoing the racks with 8 batteries


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

3RD PAGE :nono: :thumbsdown:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jun 17 2008, 07:20 PM~10891702
> * my 96 is sold.looking for a new one.
> *


DAMMM AND WE DIDNT GET TO NOSE UP :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jun 18 2008, 02:30 PM~10897483
> *scrillas got one for sale with some good shit
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 5 2008, 08:21 PM~10808016
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin:


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jun 14 2008, 02:19 PM~10869852
> *
> 
> 
> ...




That bitch hard dog with them all golds! keep it pushin!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jun 17 2008, 09:20 PM~10891702
> * my 96 is sold.looking for a new one.
> *


 :0


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

MORE PICS OF THE 93 FLEETWOOD FOR SALE HYDRAULICS INSTALLED EVERYTHING YOU SEE..garge kept.. clean $5000 FIRM TAKING TRADES FOR 72 or 73 impala ANY QUESTIONS PM ME OR CALL JASON 305 761 4224


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

I know it's been posted. The search engine ain't working. Anybody know how to manually turn the change oil light off? I got a 95 fleet


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by badwayz30_@Jun 20 2008, 02:39 PM~10914933
> *I know it's been posted. The search engine ain't working. Anybody know how to manually turn the change oil light off? I got a 95 fleet
> *


I HAD THE SAME PROBLEM WHEN I TOOK MY ENGINE OUT.TURN TO BE MY OIL PUMP WAS BAD,NOT ENOGH PRESURE.I CHANGED IT TO A HIGH FLOW OIL PRESURE AND THE PROBLEM WAS SOLVE.


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jun 18 2008, 11:58 PM~10903152
> *DAMMM AND WE DIDNT GET TO NOSE UP :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:MAN YOU GOT LUCKY.NOW YOU CAN'T SAY I SERVED YOU


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by badwayz30_@Jun 20 2008, 02:39 PM~10914933
> *I know it's been posted. The search engine ain't working. Anybody know how to manually turn the change oil light off? I got a 95 fleet
> *


Turn the ignition key to the RUN position. 

Fully depress and release the accelerator pedal 3 times within 5 seconds. 

The CHANGE OIL light should flash two times and then go out. 

Turn the ignition OFF. 

If the CHANGE OIL light comes on and stays on for 5 seconds, it did not reset. You'll need to reset the system again.


----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 20 2008, 02:20 PM~10915163
> *Turn the ignition key to the RUN position.
> 
> Fully depress and release the accelerator pedal 3 times within 5 seconds.
> ...


Damn thats whats up cali stylz. I appreciate that.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by badwayz30_@Jun 20 2008, 03:23 PM~10915571
> *Damn thats whats up cali stylz. I appreciate that.
> *


yea i dont care what they say about him, hes not as dumb as he may seem...

:biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skyhigh_@Jun 19 2008, 05:51 PM~10907952
> *That bitch hard dog with them all golds! keep it pushin!
> *


thanks man; im hoping to juice it next month 

i love that pic of my ride; somebody with a really great camera shot it and posted it up in another forum so i saved it; heres another i thought came out nice


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by badwayz30+Jun 20 2008, 04:23 PM~10915571-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks... I appreciate you youngsters looking up to us older cats  Damn, I still remember when you first started this painting thing



Alteast you got better at it  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=356630&st=1540


Ok back to the cadillac thread :biggrin: 
I really like the sectioned hoods :thumbsup:




Random cadillacs


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

i need advise people keep telling to go with 14s if im going to hop but i have 13s is it really going to give me some more inches with 14s?


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Jun 20 2008, 05:44 PM~10916490
> *i need advise people keep telling to go with 14s if im going to hop but i have 13s is it really going to give me some more inches with 14s?
> *


JUST HOP WITH SOME STOCK BIG ASS BUBBLE TIRES .
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

pic of my fleet


----------



## alaska (Dec 7, 2007)

I need leftside rear clear lense anybody? shipped to 99508


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

^v--- ^v---^v---------------------------



This Thread Straight Flatlined....


----------



## Supe (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)

IM LOOKN TO BUY A 93-96 BIG BODY CADILLAC... IF U GOT 1 FOR SALE HIT ME UP WITH PICS AND PRICE TAGS.....


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kutlass81_@Jun 22 2008, 09:04 AM~10924444
> *IM LOOKN TO BUY A 93-96 BIG BODY CADILLAC... IF U GOT 1 FOR SALE HIT ME UP WITH PICS AND PRICE TAGS.....
> *


I got one called Done Deal that you can buy! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kutlass81+Jun 22 2008, 12:04 PM~10924444-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supe_@Jun 22 2008, 05:20 AM~10923930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice lock up!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Jun 22 2008, 06:42 PM~10927323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass!!


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

fuck it im sticking to 13s ill show you guys when i pick my ride up next wknd


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 22 2008, 10:30 PM~10929460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

:0 :biggrin:  Looks a lot better in person.. Not done.. Still need 2 more batteries, paint the hold downs and the plaque, put two more backin gplates.. add some panels  a lot more cleaner and stronger


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

ok i did thes for a person and wasn't feeling them for the flow of the ride. so i will be offering these to the general public. let me know what you think of them


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 23 2008, 05:26 PM~10933699
> *ok i did thes for a person and wasn't feeling them for the flow of the ride. so i will be offering these to the general public. let me know what you think of them
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 23 2008, 05:26 PM~10933699
> *ok i did thes for a person and wasn't feeling them for the flow of the ride. so i will be offering these to the general public. let me know what you think of them
> 
> 
> ...












I Think These Would Be Perfect On True-S Mikes Fleet...


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 23 2008, 04:06 PM~10934449
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yea i think they would. i tried to stay with more of the traditional scroll work of the engrave pieces out there.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Jun 24 2008, 09:36 AM~10939670
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 23 2008, 06:06 PM~10934449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i agree ill have to call him and tell him :0


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 24 2008, 11:49 AM~10940651
> *i agree ill have to call him and tell him :0
> *


 :0 ok tel him to hit me up and we can get it all set up. :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 24 2008, 05:13 PM~10941846
> *:0 ok tel him to hit me up and we can get it all set up. :biggrin:
> *





Hook Him Up...


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## TOXXIC (Jun 29, 2006)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 25 2008, 12:18 AM~10945372
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice man..looks very good...what did it take to do those LEDs?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 25 2008, 08:40 AM~10947132
> *nice man..looks very good...what did it take to do those LEDs?
> *


X2222


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 24 2008, 10:18 PM~10945372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Shit looks good right there Cuzz!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood+Jun 25 2008, 09:40 AM~10947132-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of his has them also :0


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 25 2008, 04:11 PM~10950577
> *Been looking into that  :biggrin: Nene did the same to his white one.
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: 
Just find a truck stop!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 25 2008, 08:40 AM~10947132
> *nice man..looks very good...what did it take to do those LEDs?
> *



THANKS... I ORDERED THE LEDS ON EBAY THEN I JUST CUT UP MY LIGHTS N MADE THEM FIT THE BACK


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 25 2008, 10:07 AM~10947688
> *Shit looks good right there Cuzz!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: THANKS


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 25 2008, 08:40 PM~10952911
> *THANKS... I ORDERED THE LEDS ON EBAY THEN I JUST CUT UP MY LIGHTS N MADE THEM FIT THE BACK
> *


Good job on the L.E.D.S Cadillac D!!!!
Came out real nice. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 25 2008, 09:41 PM~10952923
> *:thumbsup: THANKS
> *


Those brake lights and reverse lights look good painted. Also the new fifth wheel looking good too Cuzz! Alot of good detail on this one that people would over look unless they had a Fleetwood! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Jun 26 2008, 12:59 AM~10953059
> *:cheesy:
> *




:wave:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 26 2008, 12:36 AM~10953343
> *:wave:
> *


wat up ! :biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

my LEDS


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Jun 26 2008, 05:19 PM~10957531
> *wat up !  :biggrin:
> *




El Cielo? :dunno:



:roflmao:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jun 26 2008, 04:22 PM~10957554
> *my LEDS
> 
> 
> ...


are those just the LED bulbs you can buy at radioshack?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jun 26 2008, 02:22 PM~10957554
> *my LEDS
> 
> 
> ...


where did you get them? do they hook right up? what the names of them?


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

yes just bulbs.. LEDS i bought them at auto zone.. hook right up


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Go to your local truck stop or parts place. I recommend a truck stop they have more to choose from.  The only thing is if you don't us a relay then they just blink a little bit faster. I don't have a relay in mine and mine work fine.


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

yeah true


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Truck Stops FTW! :yes:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 25 2008, 09:40 PM~10952911
> *THANKS... I ORDERED THE LEDS ON EBAY THEN I JUST CUT UP MY LIGHTS N MADE THEM FIT THE BACK
> *


what lights did you order off of ebay? i want to make some for my vert project.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 26 2008, 07:11 PM~10958338
> *what lights did you order off of ebay? i want to make some for my vert project.
> *




:uh: 


Showoff... :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

my project just painted still need to wet sand and buff bad pic car is dirty


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

my old fleet


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 26 2008, 04:51 PM~10958641
> *:uh:
> Showoff...  :biggrin:
> *



:0 who me??? :biggrin: well ok maybe a little :biggrin: but i do want some for it


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 26 2008, 11:17 PM~10960078
> *:0 who me??? :biggrin:  well ok maybe a little :biggrin:  but i do want some for it
> *




:yes:










:thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

WHAT SIZE TIRES DO YOU ALL RUN ON YOUR 13Z


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jun 27 2008, 08:29 AM~10962410
> *WHAT SIZE TIRES DO YOU ALL RUN ON YOUR 13Z
> *


155/80R13

Freshly mounted Firestone FR380s


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jun 27 2008, 06:29 AM~10962410
> *WHAT SIZE TIRES DO YOU ALL RUN ON YOUR 13Z
> *


155/80r13's all day long :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 27 2008, 08:36 AM~10962435
> *155/80R13
> 
> Freshly mounted Firestone FR380s
> ...


so does that mean you got em on :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 27 2008, 11:28 AM~10962977
> *155/80r13's all day long :biggrin:
> *





X2...


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLOUT12183_@Jun 26 2008, 06:03 PM~10958725
> *my project just painted still need to wet sand and buff bad pic car is dirty
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

DID I HEAR SOMEBODY MENTION BEFORE ABOUT GETTIN THE CHROME STRIPS THAT GO ON THE FENDER TO THE BACK QUARTER PANEL DONE IN STAINLESS STEEL??????/ CUZ IN NEED NEW ONES BUT RATHER HAVE EM IN STAINLESS THAN THE REGULAR PLASTIC BULLSHIT THATS JUST GONA WRINKLE UP AGAIN EVENTUALLY.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 27 2008, 12:57 PM~10963869
> *DID I HEAR SOMEBODY MENTION BEFORE ABOUT GETTIN THE CHROME STRIPS THAT GO ON THE FENDER TO THE BACK QUARTER PANEL DONE IN STAINLESS STEEL??????/ CUZ IN NEED NEW ONES BUT RATHER HAVE EM IN STAINLESS THAN THE REGULAR PLASTIC BULLSHIT THATS JUST GONA WRINKLE UP AGAIN EVENTUALLY.
> *


dealer used to have them


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 26 2008, 04:29 PM~10958048
> *Go to your local truck stop or parts place. I recommend a truck stop they have more to choose from.   The only thing is if you don't us a relay then they just blink a little bit faster. I don't have a relay in mine and mine work fine.
> *


THA TS EXACLY WHAT I DID.WENT TO A TRUCK STOP AND SPEND LIKE 200 BUCKS.MADE THEM MY SELF


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jun 27 2008, 11:47 AM~10963386
> *so does that mean you got em on  :0
> *


Yeah, and they cursed me out! :roflmao: But they didn't fuck up the wheels or anything, so it's cool.

BTW, I got the FR380s at Firestone for $26 each, when they're usually $34.99. IDK if they're on sale or just reduced the price, but in case anybody needs any...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 27 2008, 11:07 AM~10963947
> *dealer used to have them
> *


THEY STILL DO.......FOR 90 BUCKS A STRIP THO


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 27 2008, 11:36 AM~10964117
> *THEY STILL DO.......FOR 90 BUCKS A STRIP THO
> *


 THATS CHEAPER THEN I PAID FOR MINE . I PAID
$129 + TAX A STRIP @ LOCAL CADILLAC DEALER .


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 27 2008, 12:06 PM~10964324
> *THATS CHEAPER THEN I PAID FOR MINE . I PAID
> $129 + TAX A STRIP @ LOCAL CADILLAC DEALER .
> *


dam guess ima have to come out of pocket then....................or maybe use some aluminum foil!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 27 2008, 03:41 PM~10964586
> *dam guess ima have to come out of pocket then....................or maybe use some aluminum foil!!!!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *





:uh:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 27 2008, 02:41 PM~10964586
> *dam guess ima have to come out of pocket then....................or maybe use some aluminum foil!!!!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


dont be a puss and just break bread :uh: $180 aint chit compaired to what Imma bust you in the pocket for when I do ur top and moon roof


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 27 2008, 04:37 PM~10966134
> *dont be a puss and just break bread :uh: $180 aint chit compaired to what Imma bust you in the pocket for when I do ur top and moon roof
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
thats cold bro, but damn funny :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 27 2008, 06:38 PM~10966142
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> thats cold bro, but damn funny :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 27 2008, 04:37 PM~10966134
> *dont be a puss and just break bread :uh: $180 aint chit compaired to what Imma bust you in the pocket for when I do ur top and moon roof
> *


    though white people were pose to be nice????????????


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 27 2008, 04:37 PM~10966134
> *dont be a puss and just break bread :uh: $180 aint chit compaired to what Imma bust you in the pocket for when I do ur top and moon roof
> *


*DAMN !! * :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 27 2008, 12:36 PM~10964117
> *THEY STILL DO.......FOR 90 BUCKS A STRIP THO
> *


Part number? :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: 

Just asking, mabe get lucky :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 27 2008, 06:36 AM~10962435
> *155/80R13
> 
> Freshly mounted Firestone FR380s
> ...


YOU TOO, ME TOO. THANKS FOR THE INFO


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 27 2008, 06:53 PM~10966724
> *Part number? :0  :cheesy:  :0  :cheesy:
> 
> Just asking, mabe get lucky  :biggrin:
> *


dont know part number homie and i guess they were cheaper for me cuz i called and gave my shops po number????


----------



## ep3d (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jun 27 2008, 10:07 PM~10967126
> *YOU TOO, ME TOO. THANKS FOR THE INFO
> 
> 
> ...


got rid of the black spokes huh? gonna share any full pics with us :0 ?


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad+Jun 27 2008, 06:36 AM~10962435-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gotta love fresh 155 80s


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 27 2008, 07:38 PM~10966142
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> thats cold bro, but damn funny :biggrin:
> *




Its Not Cold, Its Real Talk... Gotta Pay To Play...


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 28 2008, 01:18 AM~10968520
> *Its Not Cold, Its Real Talk... Gotta Pay To Play...
> *


yea thats true but when you are writing it out its sounds like shit.
but i agree you do need to pay to play :biggrin: 

still funny too.  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 27 2008, 06:36 AM~10962435
> *155/80R13
> 
> Freshly mounted Firestone FR380s
> ...


Looking good!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 28 2008, 01:14 PM~10969488
> *yea thats true but when you are writing it out its sounds like shit.
> but i agree you do need to pay to play :biggrin:
> 
> ...




:yes:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 23 2008, 04:26 PM~10933699
> *ok i did thes for a person and wasn't feeling them for the flow of the ride. so i will be offering these to the general public. let me know what you think of them
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLOUT12183_@Jun 26 2008, 08:03 PM~10958725
> *my project just painted still need to wet sand and buff bad pic car is dirty
> 
> 
> ...


NICE! :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## i rep (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 29 2008, 06:46 PM~10976156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@Jun 29 2008, 06:32 PM~10976081
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:wave: 
Sup all my Fleetwood Homie!!!
How life treating everyone?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 30 2008, 02:05 AM~10978128
> *:wave:
> Sup all my Fleetwood Homie!!!
> How life treating everyone?
> *




Eh... Okay...



Still Staring At The Fleet Im Trying To Sell...


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 29 2008, 11:13 PM~10978198
> *Eh... Okay...
> Still Staring At The Fleet Im Trying To Sell...
> *


I see! I cant believe someone hasn't scooped it up!


----------



## Kyngkong (Apr 10, 2007)

http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc192/9...UGHAM/021-3.jpg

Man those purple HIDs are crazy! A friend of mines had some on his car and 2 weeks later he got a ticket.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kyngkong_@Jun 29 2008, 11:21 PM~10978243
> *http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc192/9...UGHAM/021-3.jpg
> 
> Man those purple HIDs are crazy! A friend of mines had some on his car and 2 weeks later he got a ticket.
> *


 :dunno: Funeral Cars have them here in VA. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kyngkong_@Jun 30 2008, 12:21 AM~10978243
> *http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc192/9...UGHAM/021-3.jpg
> 
> Man those purple HIDs are crazy! A friend of mines had some on his car and 2 weeks later he got a ticket.
> *


 :yessad: Fucking State Troopers are having a field day down here. Writing tickets left and right


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 30 2008, 02:20 AM~10978241
> *I see! I cant believe someone hasn't scooped it up!
> *





X2...


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

The low on 13s :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:biggrin: 










This bitch lays out HARD


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

And the daily on 17s and Vogues... 




















Not too bad for a weekend's work in between thunder storms. :cheesy:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: looks good


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jun 27 2008, 10:46 PM~10968046
> *got rid of the black spokes huh? gonna share any full pics with us  :0 ?
> *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jun 30 2008, 11:50 AM~10981060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 30 2008, 10:53 AM~10980568
> *Thanks guys!
> *


Looking Good!!!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 30 2008, 02:21 PM~10981309
> *Looking Good!!!
> *


Hey, thanks man.  Not quite baller status yet, but it turns heads anyway.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 30 2008, 12:51 PM~10981505
> *Hey, thanks man.   Not quite baller status yet, but it turns heads anyway.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 30 2008, 07:53 AM~10978997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice homie. Glad to see them on finally, I know you are too! :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Jun 30 2008, 03:23 PM~10981792
> *Looks nice homie. Glad to see them on finally, I know you are too!  :thumbsup:
> *


:yes: :yes:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

anyone have pics of the scarface big body?

i think its from majestics


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

Here ya go dogg, its the only one I have but i know theres more out there in this topic......


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Jun 30 2008, 04:58 PM~10983654
> *Here ya go dogg, its the only one I have but i know theres more out there in this topic......
> 
> 
> ...


thanx

anymore anyone?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

ANY LEADS ON WHERE TO GET THIS?????????


----------



## nickatina (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 30 2008, 02:20 PM~10982436
> *anyone have pics of the scarface big body?
> i think its from majestics
> *



*NOT THE BEST QUALITY, BUT ITS SUMTIN' *


----------



## nickatina (Dec 31, 2006)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 30 2008, 05:32 PM~10983888
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WAT U WANT 2 GET THE PRESIDENTIAL EMBLEM??


----------



## nickatina (Dec 31, 2006)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 30 2008, 07:52 AM~10978994
> *The low on 13s :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS DAMN GOOD !! :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 30 2008, 03:20 PM~10982436
> *anyone have pics of the scarface big body?
> 
> i think its from majestics
> *


No but couple of shots of your ride from yesterday.


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

JUST A FEW CHANGE'S TO MY CADI


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 30 2008, 06:14 PM~10984170
> *WAT U WANT 2 GET THE PRESIDENTIAL EMBLEM??
> *


YES SIR THAT BITCH IS DA BIDNIZZ!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nickatina_@Jun 30 2008, 09:10 PM~10984143
> *NOT THE BEST QUALITY, BUT ITS SUMTIN'
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jun 30 2008, 09:05 PM~10984533
> *JUST A FEW CHANGE'S TO MY CADI
> 
> 
> ...



*Hella clean cuzz......Hella clean.  *


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jun 30 2008, 09:05 PM~10984533
> *JUST A FEW CHANGE'S TO MY CADI
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :biggrin:


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

any pics of extended arms...either 1/2 , 3/4's or a full inch? Trying to see what will work best for my ride. Thanks


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jun 30 2008, 07:05 PM~10984533
> *JUST A FEW CHANGE'S TO MY CADI
> 
> 
> ...


Clean as hell Cuzz!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nickatina_@Jun 30 2008, 06:16 PM~10984184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


One of the cleanest Fleetwoods in Japan by far!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nickatina_@Jun 30 2008, 06:10 PM~10984143
> *NOT THE BEST QUALITY, BUT ITS SUMTIN'
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass car!!!!

thanx


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 30 2008, 05:32 PM~10983888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah!!!


















Ask Made you a hater!!! :biggrin: :rofl: :biggrin: Daaaaaaaahhhh!!!


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nickatina_@Jun 30 2008, 06:16 PM~10984184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this car can make heads turn in any country


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 30 2008, 09:43 PM~10986126
> *Yeah!!!
> Ask Made you a hater!!!  :biggrin:  :rofl:  :biggrin: Daaaaaaaahhhh!!!
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: ........................ANY OF THEM 8295375890275098 CADILLACS U GOT HAVE THEM???????????? :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 29 2008, 08:46 PM~10976156
> *
> 
> 
> ...











same car when it was mine :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 30 2008, 09:48 PM~10986179
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: ........................ANY OF THEM 8295375890275098 CADILLACS U GOT HAVE THEM???????????? :biggrin:
> *


Yeap! But not on a car. I have several badges put away. I might need them one day on a project!!! :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
You can go to the local dealer and get them to do a search if they have the time? You can get some crazy ones that you've never heard of!  I have some called vintage edition too! They look like the old logos but made for the new cars!!! There pretty tight! They make about as many different ones for Cadillac as they do for Lincon.You just never see them! You have to order them...


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 30 2008, 09:45 PM~10984856
> *YES SIR THAT BITCH IS DA BIDNIZZ!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Seems to me that would be like putting a Brougham badge on a non-Brougham, or an SS badge on a non-SS. :dunno:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 1 2008, 01:21 AM~10986888
> *Yeap! But not on a car. I have several badges put away. I might need them one day on a project!!!  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> You can go to the local dealer and get them to do a search if they have the time? You can get some crazy ones that you've never heard of!   I have some called vintage edition too! They look like the old logos but made for the new cars!!! There pretty tight! They make about as many different ones for Cadillac as they do for Lincon.You just never see them! You have to order them...
> *


I had some vintage badges, they came on some 90s devilles 
but i used em all up :biggrin:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 30 2008, 11:02 PM~10986308
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nickatina_@Jun 30 2008, 08:16 PM~10984184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is this car Japanese Built or Bought? 
What is the name of that kind of top with the Rear Windows Covered?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jul 1 2008, 08:34 AM~10988271
> *Is this car Japanese Built or Bought?
> What is the name of that kind of top with the Rear Windows Covered?
> *


Built!!! The top is custom done that way! :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 30 2008, 04:32 PM~10983888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe you have to be with the Secret Service? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jun 30 2008, 06:05 PM~10984533
> *JUST A FEW CHANGE'S TO MY CADI
> 
> 
> ...


NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

that is a dam nice looking caddy...not much for the chucky mural but other than that the ride is bad ass


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 1 2008, 11:34 AM~10988577
> *Built!!! The top is custom done that way!  :biggrin:
> *


props to japan then 

I want to order a Top but i want to have my 1/4 windows in the back to be covered simular to that. i thought it was something i could get off of E&G i just needed the name of it..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect+Jun 30 2008, 11:21 PM~10986888-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 u right but that just looks nice and luxurious to me and i like it.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 1 2008, 01:49 PM~10989463
> *yea i tried and look for them on e&g but no luck. oh well ima have to go and find out if the president ridin in a lac these days.............
> 
> u right but that just looks nice and luxurious to me and i like it.
> *


:yes: They have Devilles and Tahoes.


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 30 2008, 08:32 PM~10983888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


e&g sell them there like $100


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

or take them of a Lincoln Town Car


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 1 2008, 12:00 PM~10989557
> *e&g sell them there like $100
> *


  THANKS HOMIE.


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Jun 30 2008, 11:03 PM~10985009
> *Hella clean cuzz......Hella clean.
> *



YO THANX FOR THE PROPS LOC'Z ILL POST MORE AFTER THE LEAFING GETS DONE...



KEEP THEM CLEAN CADI'S COMING EVERYONE.............


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 1 2008, 03:41 PM~10991315
> *YO THANX FOR THE PROPS LOC'Z ILL POST MORE AFTER THE LEAFING GETS DONE...
> KEEP THEM CLEAN CADI'S COMING EVERYONE.............
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Jul 1 2008, 04:18 PM~10991593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not diggin the paint but its a clean ass ride though. i remember checking it out in phoenix this year. it was close to my ride :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jul 1 2008, 07:21 PM~10991628
> *not diggin the paint but its a clean ass ride though. i remember checking it out in phoenix this year. it was close to my ride :biggrin:
> *


:yes: if it didnt have the wave patters it'd be alot harder


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Jul 1 2008, 04:39 PM~10991727
> *:yes:  if it didnt have the wave patters it'd be alot harder
> *


maybe, i do like the colors but i think thats what it is the wave thing. but i like that car it is clean as hell nice detail


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jul 1 2008, 04:21 PM~10991626
> *
> 
> 
> ...



almost done, what yall think so far?


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

for sale make offer


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jul 1 2008, 04:42 PM~10991746
> *almost done, what yall think so far?
> *


nice bro, are you gonna chrome the hold downs and plaque or paint them too?


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jul 1 2008, 04:44 PM~10991760
> *nice bro, are you gonna chrome the hold downs and plaque or paint them too?
> *


Thanks homie, yeah over the winter i will and the two backing plates too


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jul 1 2008, 04:42 PM~10991746
> *almost done, what yall think so far?
> *


wont the Big plaque get in the way of the subs??


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jul 1 2008, 05:36 PM~10992048
> *wont the Big plaque get in the way of the subs??
> *



Not really I can put the subs behind it.. and the plaque is removeable


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

ok guys here is a little update on my project, not much but i am doing it all myself after my normal job :biggrin: 

this is what i was doing today. getting the molding process started.









you can kindof see what i am doing right now with it. molding the doors where the windows were. thats right no windows right now


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

thats gonna be nice.. keep us updated.. love the steering wheel bro


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jul 1 2008, 10:10 PM~10992796
> *thats gonna be nice.. keep us updated.. love the steering wheel bro
> *



X2


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jun 30 2008, 10:05 PM~10984533
> *JUST A FEW CHANGE'S TO MY CADI
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 whens its time 2 sell it let me know homie


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy+Jul 1 2008, 07:10 PM~10992796-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks guys. its a pain in the ass but it's all mine :biggrin: 

if anybody wants it i am gonna sell this one and make me another one for the new project. hiyt me up if interested. $250 shipped


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jul 1 2008, 07:41 PM~10991744
> *maybe, i do like the colors but i think thats what it is the wave thing. but i like that car it is clean as hell nice detail
> *


:yes:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

:0


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jul 1 2008, 07:31 PM~10992952
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jul 1 2008, 07:31 PM~10992952
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


CLASSIS HEAVYHITTER RIGHT THERE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jul 1 2008, 07:45 PM~10993085
> *
> 
> 
> ...



sweet.. clean ride


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jul 1 2008, 07:31 PM~10992952
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

I GOT SOME TAILIGHT AND SIDE MARKER COVERS FOR SALE

JUST 20 SHIPPED FOR THE COMPLETE SET


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Jul 1 2008, 09:40 PM~10994212
> *
> *


come on homie get us some better pics of this bad ass mofo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Jun 3 2008, 06:55 AM~10786091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anyone got more pic's of the creme patterned caddy!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

still interested in the wheel? i will give it to you for the price i told you :biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jul 2 2008, 01:19 PM~10998377
> *still interested in the wheel? i will give it to you for the price i told you :biggrin:
> *



thinking about it bro.. gotta gather some money first  i will holla at u though


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jul 2 2008, 01:46 PM~10998632
> *thinking about it bro.. gotta gather some money first    i will holla at u though
> *


cool not a problem :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)




----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

real cleannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

CANDY LAC


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Jul 2 2008, 08:51 PM~11000784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's real niceeeeeeeeee...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Jul 2 2008, 06:53 PM~11001180
> *CANDY LAC
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Jul 2 2008, 05:51 PM~11000784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Jul 2 2008, 06:51 PM~11000784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like the top!!!


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Jul 2 2008, 08:52 PM~11000795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Slick interior! :thumbsup: What are those buckets out of?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

this is our first wheel we had made. it is a little use as i have it on my lac now. i needed to make sure of the duabitilty of the wheel. it is made of 3/8 steel & chrome plated. it will fit the Grant Signature Series hubs. i am in the middle of re building my car right now and will be using a new wheel, so i don't need this one anymore. it is actually not bad to drive with either beacause of the thickness of the wheel. it's more comfortable than it looks. my price is $250 shipped
ok here are some pics its just a little dirty right now but still shines up nice. :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Jul 1 2008, 10:26 PM~10992906
> *:0 whens its time 2 sell it let me know homie
> *




shit loco everything has a time & price??????????


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Cheapest Zenith's ever! :0 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=417777&st=0


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Jul 2 2008, 05:44 AM~10995417
> *anyone got more pic's of the creme patterned caddy!
> *


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

Anybody have, or know where to get, a lower radiator hose for a 93? I need the longer one that comes out of the radiator on the driver side.

Most auto parts places only show the car as having 1 lower hose, and it's the shorter hose that comes out the other side. :uh: 

I can order it from the dealership, just thought I'd see if anyone had one laying around first.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:no: sorry homie


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

My bros lac


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Jul 4 2008, 07:31 AM~11011716
> *My bros lac
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Jul 4 2008, 07:31 AM~11011716
> *My bros lac
> 
> 
> ...


  love this pik, lookz wet az fuk


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## cfbtx (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jul 4 2008, 08:08 AM~11011812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DAMN


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

FOR SALE And Willing To Deliver... Im In Atlanta.


Link In Sig... :biggrin:


LMK! :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cfbtx_@Jul 4 2008, 07:53 PM~11014945
> *:0 DAMN
> *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 i like


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

Look at the trunk.









Damn :0 :0


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

that trunk is bad sheen where i can get that for my shit?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 5 2008, 05:12 PM~11018334
> *that trunk is bad sheen where i can get that for my shit?
> *


looks like an 08 escalade


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WE DID THAT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *OG LIL ABEL*</span>
:0 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

Saw this in Kutty's Pics 



> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 5 2008, 10:24 PM~11019555
> *Clean Big body...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 5 2008, 08:43 PM~11019177
> *
> *


JD doin the damn thang :biggrin: 
wish that car was still in texas


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 23 2008, 01:30 AM~10929460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what you do to the front? :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

these cadillacs keep growing in me, in other word im starting to like them


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 6 2008, 02:01 PM~11022761
> *these cadillacs keep growing in me, in other word im starting to like them
> *


WELL BRING YA ASS ON AND COME BUY MY GREEN ONE!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 6 2008, 04:02 PM~11022766
> *WELL BRING YA ASS ON AND COME BUY MY GREEN ONE!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: NO


if you put in classifieds you might sell it :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 6 2008, 02:04 PM~11022776
> *:biggrin: NO
> if you put in classifieds you might sell it :uh:
> *


GIMME DAT MC OF YOURS AND A BAG OF CHIPS AND U CAN HAVE IT!!!!!!!!


NA AINT SHIT GETTIN SOLD IN THE CLASSIFIEDS THERES SOME CLEAN AS RIDES IN THERE GOING FOR DA CHEAP BUT AINT NOBODY BUYIN THEM............


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 6 2008, 04:09 PM~11022813
> *GIMME DAT MC OF YOURS AND A BAG OF CHIPS AND U CAN HAVE IT!!!!!!!!
> NA AINT SHIT GETTIN SOLD IN THE CLASSIFIEDS THERES SOME CLEAN AS RIDES IN THERE GOING FOR DA CHEAP BUT AINT NOBODY BUYIN THEM............
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 6 2008, 05:09 PM~11022813
> *
> NA AINT SHIT GETTIN SOLD IN THE CLASSIFIEDS THERES SOME CLEAN AS RIDES IN THERE GOING FOR DA CHEAP BUT AINT NOBODY BUYIN THEM............
> *




Agreed...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 6 2008, 06:49 PM~11023880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

a clean lac by the De'alba's..WITH TINTED WINDOWS...


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

just got my 13" d's on, had 14's :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Jul 7 2008, 03:09 AM~11026646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Jul 7 2008, 03:09 AM~11026646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TYTE95_@Jul 7 2008, 03:25 AM~11026669
> *just got my 13" d's on, had 14's :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good homie! I like it layed out...


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 6 2008, 07:49 PM~11023880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 That engraving is NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Jul 7 2008, 10:30 AM~11027275
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...




:cheesy:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Jul 7 2008, 08:33 AM~11027285
> *Looks good homie! I like it layed out...
> 
> 
> ...


Damn :wow: look at that horse in the background :wow:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Jul 7 2008, 07:33 AM~11027285
> *Looks good homie! I like it layed out...
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I thought that was a deer in the background!!! :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

MY CADILLAC


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 7 2008, 01:18 PM~11029094
> *Damn :wow: look at that horse in the background :wow:
> *


FUCK! It looks like a boxer but the damn size is like a great dane or something!

Nice car btw homie :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Jul 7 2008, 04:01 PM~11029809
> *MY CADILLAC
> 
> 
> ...


i like that clean look


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 6 2008, 05:49 PM~11023880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Jul 7 2008, 02:01 PM~11029809
> *MY CADILLAC
> 
> 
> ...


DAM THIS BITCH RIGHT HERE LOOKS NICE....................SAME COLOR AS MY 95.........DIDNT THINK THAT COLOR WOULD LOOK NICE BUT IT SHOOOOOO DO ON THIS ONE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

$6.00 Zenith raffle :wow: :worship: :wow: :worship:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11032057


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 7 2008, 06:43 PM~11032079
> *$6.00 Zenith raffle :wow: :worship: :wow: :worship:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11032057
> *


you trying to win some too


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 7 2008, 07:54 PM~11032189
> *you trying to win some too
> *


Yup yup... would be perfect with a little upgrade for the 54 :biggrin:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 7 2008, 04:05 PM~11030237
> *i like that clean look
> *


thanks homie


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 7 2008, 05:38 PM~11031003
> *DAM THIS BITCH RIGHT HERE LOOKS NICE....................SAME COLOR AS MY 95.........DIDNT THINK THAT COLOR WOULD LOOK NICE BUT IT SHOOOOOO DO ON THIS ONE!!!!!!!!
> *


homie its clean and its for sale $4,800


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Jul 7 2008, 09:30 PM~11034235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean bro,  :biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

all cars on here are some nice rides


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Gloomy day at Englishtown...


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 8 2008, 03:17 PM~11038823
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looking good man


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monsterpuff_@Jul 8 2008, 08:03 PM~11041573
> *
> *


clean car, needs some window clips on that back window


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Jul 8 2008, 09:19 PM~11042930
> *clean car, needs some window clips on that back window
> *


ya ive been meaning to do that :ugh:


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monsterpuff_@Jul 9 2008, 01:04 AM~11043297
> *
> *




Flake Or Tree Sap? :biggrin:


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

thats freshly washed foo


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monsterpuff_@Jul 9 2008, 02:30 AM~11043903
> *thats freshly washed foo
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 8 2008, 09:44 PM~11041952
> *looking good man
> *


I have a long way to go yet, but thank you.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*Any set of chips 50 bucks shipped.These are RAW Stainless.You need to polish them or paint them.Whatever you like.*_</span>

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
<span style=\'color:red\'>*New Caddy logo*
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo coming soon.


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

i spot three Fleetwoods in this pic :cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Jul 9 2008, 07:10 PM~11049649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i see atleast 3 maybe 4....


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 9 2008, 05:33 PM~11049799
> *i see atleast 3 maybe 4....
> *


i c 4


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 9 2008, 08:01 PM~11050012
> *i c 4
> *


i think so to..im thinking the purple is a fleet..as well as Royal Flush in the back ground :0


----------



## MistahCadillacx3 (Jan 12, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 94 Brougham (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 9 2008, 11:38 AM~11046720
> *Any set of chips 50 bucks shipped.These are RAW Stainless.You need to polish them or paint them.Whatever you like.</span>
> 
> Impala
> ...


when are the older style caddy chips cumming :dunno:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 9 2008, 08:01 PM~11050012
> *i c 4
> *


i c 3 and 1/2 lol


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Jul 9 2008, 06:10 PM~11049649
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i think 5 :biggrin: ...sorry guys, got the inside, i was there :0 .the purple is one, and on the other side, i believe is one also if i can remember, i know rollerz had a whole bunch of fleets there, and aces had a few also..


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

these are the ones in the pic...









































and here is others there...
mine


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

other fleets from around this area..


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94 Brougham_@Jul 9 2008, 09:17 PM~11051134
> *when are the older style caddy chips cumming  :dunno:
> *


very very soon.getting cut now.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+Jul 10 2008, 01:18 AM~11052422-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

Blvd Aces


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jul 9 2008, 09:22 PM~11051887
> *these are the ones in the pic...
> 
> 
> ...



damn some bad azz caddies.. any more pics of the first red one?


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

well I guess I'll finally post a pic of mine since i have had it for two years now :uh:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jul 10 2008, 02:44 PM~11057148
> *well I guess I'll finally post a pic of mine since i have had it for two years now :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## EASTFRESNO90 (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 6 2008, 05:49 PM~11023880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!!!


----------



## 94 Brougham (Jul 15, 2007)

dose anybody know where i can get the front licencs plate bracket? or dose anybody got one they getting rid of :dunno:


----------



## 94 Brougham (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jul 10 2008, 08:51 PM~11060900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Countdown: 1 More Day :biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94 Brougham_@Jul 11 2008, 12:47 PM~11064110
> *dose anybody know where i can get the front licencs plate bracket? or dose anybody got one they getting rid of :dunno:
> *


x2

They're not required here, but it'd cover up a small dent in the bumper since I can seem to find one of those either! :angry:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

GOT THIS FOR SALE IF ANYBODY NEEDS A NEW PROJECT OR A CAR FOR PARTS! $1000 :0 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=399621


----------



## nickatina (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 11 2008, 01:55 PM~11065543
> *Countdown: 1 More Day  :biggrin:
> *



Just go ahead & spill it homie, were pretty sure its Majestics anyway!? :0 





































































































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by langeberg+Jul 11 2008, 04:22 PM~11065284-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nickatina_@Jul 11 2008, 10:22 PM~11067979
> *Just go ahead & spill it homie, were pretty sure its Majestics anyway!?  :0
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




Agreed... :yes:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94 Brougham_@Jul 11 2008, 11:48 AM~11064117
> *thats clean
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 11 2008, 08:01 PM~11068253
> *Agreed... :yes:
> *


 :0 Whatcha talking bout Willis? :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 11 2008, 11:57 PM~11068694
> *:0 Whatcha talking bout Willis?  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

heres mine, have had it for 2 months
































heres what its gonna be sitting on, gonna have them rechromed with no gold


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

nice put in work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

I Need help !! my lights won't turn off while im driving unless i take out the fuse :uh: and my a/c stopped blowing cold any suggestions ?? :angry:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

thats just the daytime running lights bro, thats the way they are. and you prabably need an AC service too.


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jul 12 2008, 11:45 AM~11071042
> *thats just the daytime running lights bro, thats the way they are. and you prabably need an AC service too.
> *


they are on when i drive at night and day no matter what :uh: they are on


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94 Brougham_@Jul 11 2008, 12:47 PM~11064110
> *dose anybody know where i can get the front licencs plate bracket? or dose anybody got one they getting rid of :dunno:
> *


Dealership has them, had to call them today for something else. The one here said they're $55 and have to be ordered.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Jul 12 2008, 01:03 PM~11071130
> *they are on when i drive at night  and day no matter what  :uh: they are on
> *





Move The Twilight Thingy All The Way To The Left.... :yes:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 12 2008, 09:04 PM~11074697
> *Move The Twilight Thingy All The Way To The Left.... :yes:
> *


i just leave mine on all the time as long as they turn off i don't give a shit.

:biggrin: wadup big SCRILLA, how shit on your end big dog? :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jul 13 2008, 01:49 AM~11075376
> *i just leave mine on all the time as long as they turn off i don't give a shit.
> 
> :biggrin: wadup big SCRILLA, how shit on your end big dog? :biggrin:
> *





Whats Good Big Homie... Just Seen The Progress Pix On The RoofLess... Looking Good... :yes:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 13 2008, 12:31 AM~11075900
> *Whats Good Big Homie... Just Seen The Progress Pix On The RoofLess... Looking Good... :yes:
> *


thanks its a long process but its coming along  :biggrin:


----------



## cfbtx (Oct 17, 2007)

:0 
http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/car/752826866.html


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cfbtx_@Jul 13 2008, 09:55 AM~11076924
> *:0
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/car/752826866.html
> *


NOT A BAD PRICE. :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jul 13 2008, 11:04 AM~11076560
> *thanks its a long process but its coming along   :biggrin:
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Jul 13 2008, 02:59 PM~11078129
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks real nice :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Jul 13 2008, 02:59 PM~11078129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Watchout for *Majestics* Plaque at a show near you... :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Jul 13 2008, 02:59 PM~11078129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


reminds me of mine its in my avitar,but i give it to ya homie bitch looks good she is sweet  :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 14 2008, 12:10 PM~11084762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


before


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Thanks guys...


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Jul 13 2008, 03:59 PM~11078129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:worship: Your doing what a lot of people here in the US arent! Great job representing for your club! :worship:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

for sale or trade...


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Jul 13 2008, 10:59 PM~11078129
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 :thumbsup:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 14 2008, 03:07 PM~11084745
> *Watchout for Majestics Plaque at a show near you...  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz+Jul 14 2008, 10:11 PM~11085216-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for making these pics homie.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 14 2008, 01:34 PM~11085412
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

Here's my latest ride... Just bought it stock a couple months ago... Looked like this:










but _trying_ to get it to a street-worthy ride... *It now looks like this:*










 :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 14 2008, 03:17 PM~11086185
> *Here's my latest ride... Just bought it stock a couple months ago... Looked like this:
> 
> 
> ...


damn that's tiiiggghhhhtttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Jul 11 2008, 02:22 PM~11065284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammit.i need that dam center cap.


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

clean ride.. SImple, nice and clean


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

MIA.


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 14 2008, 02:27 PM~11086304
> *damn that's tiiiggghhhhtttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:biggrin: Thanks man... I'm trying... It's not at the level yours is at, but for the streets, it's alright.


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jul 14 2008, 03:06 PM~11086595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a wicked 3-wheel!


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 14 2008, 05:17 PM~11086185
> *but trying to get it to a street-worthy ride... It now looks like this:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
I'm loving these in grey and black more and more! Definitely street-worthy!!


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Jul 14 2008, 03:51 PM~11086923
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> I'm loving these in grey and black more and more! Definitely street-worthy!!
> *


 Cool... thanks man for the good words


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

moon in da trunk :cheesy:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 14 2008, 05:37 PM~11087188
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 thats a new place for it. you need to ride with neons all in the trunk to see your shit.


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 14 2008, 06:00 PM~11086978
> *  Cool... thanks man for the good words
> *


HEY VOLO LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE, SAY HI TO DEZ. GLAD TO SEE ALL IS WELL


----------



## 619SIXFOUR (Mar 13, 2005)

I Finally get my 96 on wed!!! its in Gardena right now, vehicle shipping sux, that shit took for ever. Almost 2 months from when I bought it. Ill post pix as soon as I can.


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 14 2008, 03:17 PM~11086185
> *Here's my latest ride... Just bought it stock a couple months ago... Looked like this:
> 
> 
> ...




black spokes or hub would look real nice  but looks real slick .. i like it


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 619SIXFOUR_@Jul 14 2008, 10:50 PM~11088484
> *I Finally get my 96 on wed!!! its in Gardena right now, vehicle shipping sux, that shit took for ever.  Almost 2 months from when I bought it.  Ill post pix as soon as I can.
> *




:0


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Jul 14 2008, 06:42 PM~11088409
> *HEY VOLO LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE, SAY HI TO DEZ. GLAD TO SEE ALL IS WELL
> *


Hey what's up Cisco... Damn, it's been a long time, man... I hope to be coming out to Florida again later this year... We'll have to meet up.



-V-


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 619SIXFOUR_@Jul 14 2008, 06:50 PM~11088484
> *I Finally get my 96 on wed!!! its in Gardena right now, vehicle shipping sux, that shit took for ever.  Almost 2 months from when I bought it.  Ill post pix as soon as I can.
> *


Hey what's up 619!? How ya been?

Damn, that does suck... Two months is a long time to wait... :angry: 

I can't wait to see those pics though man! :biggrin: It will all be worth the wait.  



-V-


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 14 2008, 09:03 PM~11088604
> *Hey what's up Cisco... Damn, it's been a long time, man... I hope to be coming out to Florida again later this year... We'll have to meet up.
> -V-
> *


WELL LET ME KNOW HOMIE, SO WE CAN TAKE CARE OF U.....
WHERE DO U PLAN ON STAYIN AT?


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jul 14 2008, 03:08 PM~11085632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what size are your tires?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Jul 14 2008, 10:20 PM~11088779
> *what size are your tires?
> *


185/balloon/r14 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 14 2008, 08:21 PM~11088796
> *185/balloon/r14 :biggrin:
> *


BAHAHAHAHAAA!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 

fuck that i wouldnt take that from no white boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## 619SIXFOUR (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 14 2008, 08:04 PM~11088625
> *Hey what's up 619!?  How ya been?
> 
> Damn, that does suck...  Two months is a long time to wait... :angry:
> ...


Im doing good homie how you doin, Your shit is lookin fucken bad... Big turn around and quick too. Thanks again for the stockers from your ride. I just need to chrome that one polished one and Ill have two sets of stocks plus the wires im about to get from homeboys. I still need a nice booty kit with the plate for the 93-96. I got my fingers crossed that the car carrier get to SD tomorrow instead of wed since they are so close but we will see. Im going to take like 200 pix of that bitch and post them up. 
Whats up with some interior pix.... :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

but _trying_ to get it to a street-worthy ride... *It now looks like this:*










 :biggrin:
[/quote]
THAT LOOKS LIKE HOW MY CAR IS TURNING OUT  :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 14 2008, 08:57 PM~11089217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u parting??


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 14 2008, 10:21 PM~11088796
> *185/balloon/r14 :biggrin:
> *


  
they dont bother me much right now they have saved me from curbin a rim once or twice so ill ride the baloons for now


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jul 14 2008, 09:23 PM~11089598
> *
> they dont bother me much right now they have saved me from curbin a rim once or twice so ill ride the baloons for now
> *



still looks good


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jul 15 2008, 12:10 AM~11090328
> *still looks good
> *


thanks bro, 
yours is lookin good too; 
good luck on that conversion!


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jul 14 2008, 10:24 PM~11090508
> *thanks bro,
> yours is lookin good too;
> good luck on that conversion!
> *


thanks bro, i have some lil secret shit i am doing to be diffrent from all the other vert conversions  :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jul 15 2008, 01:39 AM~11090676
> *thanks bro, i have some lil secret shit i am doing to be diffrent from all the other vert conversions   :biggrin:
> *




:0


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

GREEN ICE


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by green ice_@Jul 14 2008, 11:42 PM~11091279
> *GREEN ICE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 14 2008, 11:06 PM~11089346
> *u parting??
> *


or building? :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

any one know where I can get them HID headlights for a 93 fleet? thanks


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

any one got the wiring diagrams for a 93? from the under the hood wiring, mostly from the fuel pump to the front?


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jul 15 2008, 06:28 PM~11097109
> *any one know where I can get them HID headlights for a 93 fleet? thanks
> *



U CAN GET THEM ON EBAY


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

my daily 96 fleet


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 15 2008, 07:26 PM~11097617
> *U CAN GET THEM ON EBAY
> *



do i just need the bulb or whole headlight?


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jul 15 2008, 10:30 PM~11098332
> *do i just need the bulb or whole headlight?
> *


the bulb and harness


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

u got the link to the harness? thanks for the help


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

i got the hid bulbs and thats it. they ran right in no problems. i do want the box set for the official hid lights.


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jul 15 2008, 08:43 PM~11098477
> *i got the hid bulbs and thats it. they ran right in no problems. i do want the box set for the official hid lights.
> *



oh ic cool.. how are the bulbs treating u? does it make a difference?


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jul 15 2008, 08:30 PM~11098332
> *do i just need the bulb or whole headlight?
> *


i GOT EM FOR YA. TRUE HIDS BULB,HARNESS AND BALESTS $125 A SET


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

MINE I BOUGHT THE OTHER DAY. MIGHT SELL IT FOR CHEAP???


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jul 15 2008, 08:28 PM~11097109
> *any one know where I can get them HID headlights for a 93 fleet? thanks
> *


any stereo shop should be able to install them and order them; 
mine ran me 100 bucks installed. if u attempt it urself make sure you do not touch the bulb!


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jul 15 2008, 08:56 PM~11097300
> *any one got the wiring diagrams for a 93? from the under the hood wiring, mostly from the fuel pump to the front?
> *


ive been having trouble with mine too; and i thought it was wiring to the front too that was causing a short;

it ended up being the fuel pump; inside the fuel pump cylinder theres a small axle and when it touches certain spots it causes a short and eventually gets all fucked up and blows the AC FUEL PUMP fuse constantly. 

if ur having the same issue try to switch out the pump and see if the problem still happens


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jul 15 2008, 10:51 PM~11098587
> *oh ic cool.. how are the bulbs treating u? does it make a difference?
> *


make sure whoever does the wiring adjust them so that they both turn on at once, 
alot of times car dont have enough power to light them both up when the car is first started so only one HID comes on for the first 5 mins, this can be adjusted 

the difference is great; it makes ur ride stand out at night and makes it look alot cleaner in my opinion. definitely worth the money 

Much Brighter


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jul 15 2008, 08:51 PM~11098587
> *oh ic cool.. how are the bulbs treating u? does it make a difference?
> *



mine look real good. i have both low and high beams. the only thing i will say is don't grab that glass or you will be buying bulbs every few months. thats the secret. but other than that i love em. i think i paid $15 for all for of them on ebay. my lights look just like that pic of that cadi that was just posted up too.  :biggrin:


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

cops hate those around here and it jus gives them another reason to pull my car over and give me an vehicle inspection notice.


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

they looked wicked tho


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monsterpuff_@Jul 16 2008, 12:05 AM~11099413
> *cops hate those around here and it jus gives them another reason to pull my car over and give me an vehicle inspection notice.
> *


in 2008? 
i remember my homies gettin pulled over when they first came out for that shit but nowadays they come stock in Lexus and BMW


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

*Some STL Big Bodies......  *


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

*100% Lowridin'!!!!*


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

On tha mash....!!!


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

"Tha Mother Ship"


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 12 2008, 11:04 PM~11074697
> *Move The Twilight Thingy All The Way To The Left.... :yes:
> *


i've always had it to the left but they still on :angry: :uh:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Jul 16 2008, 01:08 AM~11100466
> *100% Lowridin'!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yea!!! :cheesy: :yes:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Jul 16 2008, 01:11 AM~11100500
> *"Tha Mother Ship"
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Jul 15 2008, 11:11 PM~11100500
> *"Tha Mother Ship"
> 
> 
> ...


:0 Damn! That black Caddy is thee shit!!!


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jul 15 2008, 09:35 PM~11099075
> *ive been having trouble with mine too; and i thought it was wiring to the front too that was causing a short;
> 
> it ended up being the fuel pump; inside the fuel pump cylinder theres a small axle and when it touches certain spots it causes a short and eventually gets all fucked up and blows the AC FUEL PUMP fuse constantly.
> ...



cool thanks bro


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

COMING SOON!!!!!!


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 16 2008, 02:40 PM~11104192
> *COMING SOON!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: GOODTIMES C.C LAS VEGAS HOMIE


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jul 14 2008, 10:23 PM~11089598
> *
> they dont bother me much right now they have saved me from curbin a rim once or twice so ill ride the baloons for now
> *


they look good.thats why i was askin cause


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: good morning my fellow lacsters


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Still Available...






















FOR SALE And Willing To Deliver... Im In Atlanta.


Link In Sig... :biggrin:


LMK! :thumbsup:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

i'll give you $500 and you deliver it to az for a pizza dinner :0 :biggrin: 

wadup big dog


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 16 2008, 12:40 PM~11104192
> *COMING SOON!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm looking for a rear axle drive shaft on my 94 fleetwood...it has antilock brakes..its the passenger side if anybody has info as to where to get this part it would be greatly appreciated..dealership wants 266....dammm it!!!


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsh_81_@Jul 17 2008, 01:04 PM~11112858
> *I'm looking for a rear axle drive shaft on my 94 fleetwood...it has antilock brakes..its the passenger side if anybody has info as to where to get this part  it would be greatly appreciated..dealership wants 266....dammm it!!!
> *



just replaced mine.. good luck .. check the yunk yards


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wsh_81_@Jul 17 2008, 04:04 PM~11112858
> *I'm looking for a rear axle drive shaft on my 94 fleetwood...it has antilock brakes..its the passenger side if anybody has info as to where to get this part  it would be greatly appreciated..dealership wants 266....dammm it!!!
> *


are you looking for the axle or the drive shaft :dunno: where you at?


----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jul 17 2008, 12:12 PM~11112942
> *are you looking for the axle or the drive shaft :dunno: where you at?
> *


Axle...my bad...do you have it :uh:


----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wsh_81_@Jul 17 2008, 01:44 PM~11113686
> *Axle...my bad...do you have it    :uh:
> *


I'm in San Diego


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wsh_81_@Jul 17 2008, 05:44 PM~11113686
> *Axle...my bad...do you have it    :uh:
> *


 :yes: most junk yards make you buy the whole rear end assembly. i had to do this when I just needed 1 axle so I kept the other in case I had the same thing go wrong again. I don't have the car any more so a shouldn't need it. make me an offer


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jul 17 2008, 04:13 PM~11113959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im diggin the slider :cheesy:


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THELORD4RMGT_@Jul 17 2008, 12:33 AM~11109241
> *:thumbsup: GOODTIMES C.C LAS VEGAS HOMIE
> *


sick fleet :0


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)

MY NEW CADI I JUST PICKED UP LAST WEEK GOT HER SITTIN ON 13s... A LITTLE DIRTY SINCE ITS MY DAILY....


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jul 17 2008, 02:13 PM~11113956
> *:yes: most junk yards make you buy the whole rear end assembly. i had to do this when I just needed 1 axle so I kept the other in case I had the same thing go wrong again. I don't have the car any more so a shouldn't need it. make me an offer
> *


Is it off a anti lock caddi??? and do you have the right axle??? Where are you located??


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kutlass81_@Jul 17 2008, 02:39 PM~11114163
> *MY NEW CADI I JUST PICKED UP LAST WEEK GOT HER SITTIN ON 13s... A LITTLE DIRTY SINCE ITS MY DAILY....
> 
> 
> ...


I like that color... :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 17 2008, 06:50 PM~11114677
> *I like that color...  :thumbsup:
> *


I like ur avitar :biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 17 2008, 05:11 PM~11114801
> *I like ur avitar :biggrin:
> *



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kutlass81_@Jul 17 2008, 03:39 PM~11114163
> *MY NEW CADI I JUST PICKED UP LAST WEEK GOT HER SITTIN ON 13s... A LITTLE DIRTY SINCE ITS MY DAILY....
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!


you should paint that trim on your rockers, you'd be suprised how much i will change the look


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

just picked up a 95 today with the lt1
how much trouble is it to get the 13s on it


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turnin-heads_@Jul 17 2008, 09:21 PM~11115725
> *just picked up a 95 today with the lt1
> how much trouble is it to get the 13s on it
> *


Depends :biggrin: 
13" on Big Body Fleetwoods '94-'96

Short answer is D's should fit no problem. Chinas can vary, I wound up going with 13x5.5 to make sure they fit under the skirts.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

thanks bro.. i have a set up 13x7s here that are chinas. i going to try them this weekend.. however will be getting d's soon.. gots to do some repairs to the car first...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jul 17 2008, 03:13 PM~11113959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE !! *


----------



## POKEY64 (Oct 9, 2007)

[/quote]
Does anybody know if you can 3 wheel with the skirts on?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

>


Does anybody know if you can 3 wheel with the skirts on?
[/quote]
of course you can


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

http://www.dropjawmag.com/2008/slamsession...es/DSC06129.htm


----------



## POKEY64 (Oct 9, 2007)

> Does anybody know if you can 3 wheel with the skirts on?


of course you can
[/quote]
it wont hit the rim?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> of course you can


it wont hit the rim?
[/quote]
ask SKIM he makes them so he should be able to tell you 
they poke out to mold with the skirts lip, so if the lip doesnt hit the rim i dont think the rest of the skirt will


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wsh_81_@Jul 17 2008, 06:57 PM~11114269
> *Is it off a anti lock caddi??? and do you have the right axle??? Where are you located??
> *


don't all 93-96 have anti lock? Plus i dont think it makes a difference in the axle. And I believe the left and right are the same


----------



## POKEY64 (Oct 9, 2007)

> it wont hit the rim?


ask SKIM he makes them so he should be able to tell you 
they poke out to mold with the skirts lip, so if the lip doesnt hit the rim i dont think the rest of the skirt will
[/quote]
cool thanks


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 16 2008, 01:40 PM~11104192
> *COMING SOON!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jul 17 2008, 08:12 PM~11116830
> *don't all 93-96 have anti lock? Plus i dont think it makes a difference in the axle. And I believe the left and right are the same
> *


allright sent you a PM thanks


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jul 17 2008, 12:11 PM~11110943
> *i'll give you $500 and you deliver it to az for a pizza dinner :0  :biggrin:
> 
> wadup big dog
> *




SOLD!!! :roflmao:



Not A Damn Thing Homie... Just Here Chilling... Trying To Get Some Ideas On How To Bend These Lines... :0 






:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jul 18 2008, 12:12 AM~11116830
> *don't all 93-96 have anti lock? Plus i dont think it makes a difference in the axle. And I believe the left and right are the same
> *




X2...


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 18 2008, 01:18 AM~11117520
> *X2...
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jul 18 2008, 01:25 AM~11117591
> *
> *





:cheesy:


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P RIP Shorty_@Jul 18 2008, 03:02 AM~11118343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P RIP Shorty_@Jul 18 2008, 01:02 AM~11118343
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hang my plaque with pride homeboy :biggrin: if nobody baught it i was gonna throw it in my trunk for a display piece  :biggrin:


----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jul 17 2008, 09:25 PM~11117591
> *
> *


 :uh: I see


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

>


Does anybody know if you can 3 wheel with the skirts on?
[/quote]
I don't 3-wheel, but there should be enough clearance.



> don't all 93-96 have anti lock? Plus i dont think it makes a difference in the axle. And I believe the left and right are the same


Yes and yes.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> Does anybody know if you can 3 wheel with the skirts on?


I don't 3-wheel, but there should be enough clearance.
Yes and yes.
[/quote]
:cheesy:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

Don't know... Try it...


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 17 2008, 11:13 PM~11117449
> *SOLD!!!  :roflmao:
> Not A Damn Thing Homie... Just Here Chilling... :0
> :biggrin:Trying To Get Some Ideas On How To Bend These Lines...
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRody23_@Jul 18 2008, 01:52 PM~11120611
> *
> *




:yes:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SinCityFleet94 (Jul 18, 2008)

i'll buy that booty kit from that burnt up fleet...thats prolly the only useful part on that thing


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SinCityFleet94_@Jul 19 2008, 03:57 AM~11125979
> *i'll buy that booty kit from that burnt up fleet...thats prolly the only useful part on that thing
> *




:uh:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

did i miss a pic somewhere????? :uh:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

my new daily next to my fleet :biggrin:


----------



## 619SIXFOUR (Mar 13, 2005)

Alright Fockers here she is, a 1996 Clean Fleetwood Brougham with 56,000 miles. I got her for 8,500 from MA so after shipping and taxes and bullshit you know the deal. :0 I just got the 13x7 with the cadi chips installed two days ago. I lucked out cuz the skirts just needed the tabs cut off and they fit perfectly with no rubbing, same for the calipers. :biggrin: I was scared with all of the caliper and skirt issues I read about and I didn't want to put 5.5's in the back I didn't give a fuck how bad the 7 would rub but I lucked out. Now , since this is my daily and I am getting married, next year, I wont be able to put switches for a while, Hopefully I can get some bumps soon. Ok cabrones, pics and it did happen. :0 
Oh and that is my neice helping me out. In the pix i am accross the street at the homies house, you can see my house with my 64 in the drive way in the background. In our block we got 10 lo lo's that all chill together at each others houses and its funny cuz there are a lot of houses for sale and when the people come to look they see us and bounce hella quick. If they would talk to us they would know that were are all about the community, :dunno:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

mine always for sale


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

*^^^^^^^^^^*nice bigbody's homies! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *^^^^^^^^^^*


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

[clean!


----------



## 619SIXFOUR (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks homie, Hows your sale going. Too bad I wasn't able to take her off your hands.


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

selling my big body


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jul 19 2008, 08:36 PM~11129013
> *mine always for sale
> 
> 
> ...



dam Dino dont know why that hasnt sold yet...i just dropped 4 on my daily...if only i had a few more to add i would have got that from you...such a clean car...and not cut..why the fuck do you still have it....hell you might as well switch it up


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 619SIXFOUR+Jul 19 2008, 08:30 PM~11129001-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, sounds like a good spot to stay at. They should list the houses for sale on LIL and fill up the whole block! :biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 17 2008, 10:47 PM~11116562
> *http://www.dropjawmag.com/2008/slamsession...es/DSC06129.htm
> *


WTF is that?!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 19 2008, 09:50 PM~11129337
> *selling my big body
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i wonder if G would buy it back and bring it back to Texas. good luck with the sell. i always loved that car


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 18 2008, 03:55 AM~11115528
> *nice!!!
> you should paint that trim on your rockers, you'd be suprised how much i will change the look
> *


x2


----------



## 619SIXFOUR (Mar 13, 2005)

I just want to know what you guys use to keep your Cadillac or any other makes vinyl tops looking good and shiny. I thought about throwing some good old armorall on it but I dont think that would do it of it is the right thing to use. I bought this vinyl conditioner and cleaner that you rub on then rub off with a damp cloth but it didn't make it look any better or shiny. I think it just moisterized it to prevent it from cracking. What do you homies recommend?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

i always used tier shine foam on mine. o would spray it in the center and with a rag wipe all over


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 94 Brougham (Jul 15, 2007)

A homies a friend of mine broke both wings on one of his knockoffs and we cant get that bitch off dose anybody got any advice it would help alot


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

my old one!!


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 619SIXFOUR_@Jul 19 2008, 05:30 PM~11129001
> *Alright Fockers here she is, a 1996 Clean Fleetwood Brougham with 56,000 miles.  I got her for 8,500 from MA so after shipping and taxes and bullshit you know the deal. :0  I just got the 13x7 with the cadi chips installed two days ago.  I lucked out cuz the skirts just needed the tabs cut off and they fit perfectly with no rubbing, same for the calipers.  :biggrin:  I was scared with all of the caliper and skirt issues I read about and I didn't want to put 5.5's in the back I didn't give a fuck how bad the 7 would rub but I lucked out.  Now , since this is my daily and I am getting married, next year, I wont be able to put switches for a while, Hopefully I can get some bumps soon.  Ok cabrones, pics and it did happen. :0
> Oh and that is my neice helping me out.  In the pix i am accross the street at the homies house, you can see my house with my 64 in the drive way in the background.  In our block we got 10 lo lo's that all chill together at each others houses and its funny cuz there are a lot of houses for sale and when the people come to look they see us and bounce hella quick.  If they would talk to us they would know that were are all about the community, :dunno:
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 Damn man! That Fleet is clean and mean!  Looks really good carnal... Wasn't it all worth the wait!? :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94 Brougham_@Jul 20 2008, 12:04 PM~11132529
> *A homies a friend of mine broke both wings on one of his knockoffs and we cant get that bitch off dose anybody got any advice it would help alot
> *


how does that even happen? that shit gotta SUCK


----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 619SIXFOUR_@Jul 19 2008, 06:30 PM~11129001
> *Alright Fockers here she is, a 1996 Clean Fleetwood Brougham with 56,000 miles.  I got her for 8,500 from MA so after shipping and taxes and bullshit you know the deal. :0  I just got the 13x7 with the cadi chips installed two days ago.  I lucked out cuz the skirts just needed the tabs cut off and they fit perfectly with no rubbing, same for the calipers.  :biggrin:  I was scared with all of the caliper and skirt issues I read about and I didn't want to put 5.5's in the back I didn't give a fuck how bad the 7 would rub but I lucked out.  Now , since this is my daily and I am getting married, next year, I wont be able to put switches for a while, Hopefully I can get some bumps soon.  Ok cabrones, pics and it did happen. :0
> Oh and that is my neice helping me out.  In the pix i am accross the street at the homies house, you can see my house with my 64 in the drive way in the background.  In our block we got 10 lo lo's that all chill together at each others houses and its funny cuz there are a lot of houses for sale and when the people come to look they see us and bounce hella quick.  If they would talk to us they would know that were are all about the community, :dunno:
> 
> ...


DAMN BRO WELL TAKEN CARE OF. NICE CADDY :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 619SIXFOUR (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Volo+Jul 20 2008, 10:53 PM~11136757-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea it was worth the wait, I was just scared cuz I sent this foo I never met 8500 for a car I didn't even know existed for sure, good thing he was a man of his word. Yea the viejito told me he took real good care of her, always garaged and serviced at the dealer. My chrylser 300 has more miles than this caddy. Thanks for all the props homies. Now all I need is a system, some switches, a booty kit, maybe some pin striping and Im rollin.


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 619SIXFOUR_@Jul 21 2008, 09:34 AM~11139137
> *Yea it was worth the wait, I was just scared cuz I sent this foo I never met 8500 for a car I didn't even know existed for sure, good thing he was a man of his word.  Yea the viejito told me he took real good care of her, always garaged and serviced at the dealer.  My chrylser 300 has more miles than this caddy.  Thanks for all the props homies.  Now all I need is a system, some switches, a booty kit, maybe some pin striping and Im rollin.
> *


  All in due time... You're already starting off on the right foot!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

*New Caddy logo*
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo coming soon.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 21 2008, 02:14 PM~11139451
> *New Caddy logo
> Chevy bowtie
> Old caddy logo coming soon.
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 21 2008, 02:05 PM~11140399
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Jul 21 2008, 01:03 PM~11140962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 21 2008, 04:59 PM~11140917
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)




----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 21 2008, 04:56 PM~11141809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE PIC....
IS THAT DEZ ON UR AVI? :nicoderm:


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

^^^^love that pic


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Jul 21 2008, 03:00 PM~11141833
> *VERY NICE PIC....
> IS THAT DEZ ON UR AVI? :nicoderm:
> *


Thanks Cisco... :biggrin: 

No, her name is Monique Minor.


----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Jul 21 2008, 02:03 PM~11140962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that bitch is coming out nice! What kind of paint did you use?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Jul 21 2008, 04:23 PM~11142046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 21 2008, 06:56 PM~11141809
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:cheesy:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 21 2008, 06:05 PM~11142398
> *Thanks Cisco...  :biggrin:
> 
> No, her name is Monique Minor.
> *


COOL, BRING HER WITH U TOO FLA.
TELL DEZ, I SAID ITS OKAY :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 21 2008, 04:56 PM~11141809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY SHIT!!  That has got to be the best pic I have ever seen!


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

Sup homies, Before i go through all 619 pages of badass big bodys does anyone know of any pics of a murdered out big body, bumpers, bottom stainless, grill, everything black! I really would like to see one. thanks


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

Here is one a buddy photo shopped, looks good but i want to see the real thing!


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Jul 21 2008, 02:03 PM~11140962
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS REAL NICE BUT WHAT WHATS UP WITH THE BACK WINDOW? ARE YOU PUTTING A FULL SIZE WINDOW IN THERE?


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

FT.WORTH BLVD ACES C.C.


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

Mines


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Jul 21 2008, 09:41 PM~11144916
> *FT.WORTH BLVD ACES C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn thats laying hard! :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

here some pics of my 95 fleetwood finally got it out


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

CLEAN BRO :biggrin:


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Jul 21 2008, 10:06 PM~11144602
> *HOLY SHIT!!   That has got to be the best pic I have ever seen!
> *


x3,4,5,6,7,8,9 and mutha fucken 10. thats my back ground screen saver now. great Pic VOLO


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG+Jul 21 2008, 08:06 PM~11144602-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  Thanks guys... 

...Gotta love the big-body Cadillacs!


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2008, 09:56 PM~11145672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: CLEEEEAN!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 21 2008, 03:56 PM~11141809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic :thumbsup:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 26 2008, 02:28 PM~9790348
> *
> 
> 
> ...



anyone know where i can find more pics of this ride?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jul 22 2008, 01:23 PM~11149617
> *anyone know where i can find more pics of this ride?
> *


There are a lot of them in his topic  

 D&A Customs: Air, Hydro, Interior....,
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326192


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $AVAGE_@Jul 21 2008, 11:38 PM~11144886
> *Here is one a buddy photo shopped, looks good but i want to see the real thing!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jul 22 2008, 02:23 PM~11149617
> *anyone know where i can find more pics of this ride?
> *


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jul 22 2008, 02:20 PM~11150835
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that is a bad ass caddy bro. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jul 22 2008, 12:23 PM~11149617
> *anyone know where i can find more pics of this ride?
> *


here you go


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

opps i was too late :biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey who has those stupid little window clips that always break and let the rear windows fall forward. (The ones that clip to the bottom window pegs and slide in the track) Theyre orangish colored. :dunno:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Jul 22 2008, 04:10 PM~11151369
> *Hey who has those stupid little window clips that always break and let the rear windows fall forward. (The ones that clip to the bottom window pegs and slide in the track) Theyre orangish colored. :dunno:
> *


Dealership... not too expensive. They are updated and dont break like the originals. Part number in couple minutes


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Jul 22 2008, 03:10 PM~11151369
> *Hey who has those stupid little window clips that always break and let the rear windows fall forward. (The ones that clip to the bottom window pegs and slide in the track) Theyre orangish colored. :dunno:
> *


i juss got to pick n pull and get em from other cadillacs and juss throw em in my pocket :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 22 2008, 04:31 PM~11151584
> *i juss got to pick n pull and get em from other cadillacs and juss throw em in my pocket :biggrin:
> *


Yes but those are the original one's that tend to break, where do you find these cars at pick and pull? :0 I wish  I love extra parts :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

no no no not big bodys just other lacs

 i wish we did have bigbodys out here


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jul 22 2008, 02:12 PM~11150773
> *
> 
> 
> ...




i love this look on these cars!!!!!!!!


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 21 2008, 04:56 PM~11141809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That picture is just too good, it almost looks fake


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 22 2008, 04:26 PM~11151538
> *Dealership... not too expensive. They are updated and dont break like the originals. Part number in couple minutes
> *


Part # would be helpful, I went there last week and they couldnt find em. They did get my rocker chrome clips, though.


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

When I get bored I like to bust a 3   










Video of the 3 wheel....ACTION! :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlGJ4GFezp4


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Jul 22 2008, 05:17 PM~11152074
> *Part # would be helpful, I went there last week and they couldnt find em. They did get my rocker chrome clips, though.
> *


there aint no part number on those clips just go to the dealership and they will cost about $7.23 each and those clips are a bitch to put in!!!!!


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by green ice+Jul 22 2008, 05:52 PM~11152407-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Part # 9666748

These are better than the original oval/rectangle shaped one's that break.  


Trick Amador from D&A Customs :0  shared with me. Put them in hot water before installing, expands the plastic..seen him do it, snapped on a lot easier. :thumbsup:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 22 2008, 06:08 PM~11152546
> *:scrutinize: :scrutinize:
> Part # 9666748
> 
> ...


thanks for the info on how to install them :biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

what is a good website to learn about the fleetwoods and troubleshotting? electrical ect


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jul 22 2008, 06:52 PM~11152940
> *what is a good website to learn about the fleetwoods and troubleshotting? electrical ect
> *


Pick you up a set of service manuals... ebay is great for those :thumbsup: Checkout ebay item number 280247306007 29.99 + 10.00 shipping :0 No, im not the seller. :nicoderm: 

http://www.impalassforum.com/vBulletin/

http://www.ls1lt1.com/forum/faq.php


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 22 2008, 06:05 PM~11153083
> *Pick you up a set of service manuals... ebay is great for those :thumbsup: Checkout ebay item number 280247306007  29.99 + 10.00 shipping  :0 No, im not the seller. :nicoderm:
> 
> http://www.impalassforum.com/vBulletin/
> ...



thanks bro.. will do that


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jul 22 2008, 02:12 PM~11150773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Somebody finally did the front bumper the right way.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jul 22 2008, 02:12 PM~11150773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie, very helpful! I love the all one color look, I really want to see an all black one no chrome, I guess i better do it to mine then! :biggrin:


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 21 2008, 03:56 PM~11141809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is this car on 13's or 14's


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

How we does it the 509!


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

Go watch the video! How LOWCOS CC rolls in the NW


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jul 22 2008, 08:52 PM~11152940
> *what is a good website to learn about the fleetwoods and troubleshotting? electrical ect
> *





What Are You Wanting To Know... I Might Have The Info Youre Looking For?


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 22 2008, 08:41 PM~11154621
> *What Are You Wanting To Know... I Might Have The Info Youre Looking For?
> *



tail lights, when the lights are off and when i use the turn signal both tail lights flash at the same time, but when the lights are on it doesnt do it.. i change the bulbs to LED.. Could that be the problem? Fuel pump fuse keeps blowing.. could it be the fuel pump thats going out?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

go to identifix.com ...........its for all cars.....and its a mechanic forum so any problems theyll be answered quick.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jul 22 2008, 08:45 PM~11154663
> *tail lights, when the lights are off and when i use the turn signal both tail lights flash at the same time, but when the lights are on it doesnt do it.. i change the bulbs to LED.. Could that be the problem?  Fuel pump fuse keeps blowing.. could it be the fuel pump thats going out?
> *


fuel pump is one of your wires shorting out along the frame.........happened to my ****** fleet........only part that sucks is...............i dont know exactly wat wire and where it located at...............but checking the amperage and resistance on your fuel pump wires will figure that out.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $AVAGE_@Jul 22 2008, 09:09 PM~11154304
> *Thanks homie, very helpful! I love the all one color look, I really want to see an all black one no chrome, I guess i better do it to mine then! :biggrin:
> *


you aint going to do shit


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Jul 22 2008, 07:14 PM~11154341
> *Is this car on 13's or 14's
> *


13s


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

cool thanks bro


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Jul 22 2008, 03:15 PM~11152040
> *That picture is just too good, it almost looks fake
> *


 :biggrin: Well, I guess I'll take that as a compliment! Actually, there is very little editing on this photo. A little adjustment on contrast, but that's about it. Added the bottom black border with the text through Photoshop... that's it!  

The Caddy is a '94 Fleetwood Brougham from Traffic Car Club.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 23 2008, 12:00 AM~11154836
> *:biggrin: Well, I guess I'll take that as a compliment!  Actually, there is very little editing on this photo.  A little adjustment on contrast, but that's about it.  Added the bottom black border with the text through Photoshop... that's it!
> 
> The Caddy is a '94 Fleetwood Brougham from Traffic Car Club.
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jul 23 2008, 01:20 AM~11155582
> *:biggrin:
> *




:wave:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jul 22 2008, 08:52 PM~11154747
> *you aint going to do shit
> *



:scrutinize: you might be right! You Know of one cause I would like to see one!


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jul 22 2008, 06:52 PM~11152940
> *what is a good website to learn about the fleetwoods and troubleshotting? electrical ect
> *



hey pimp, check out impalass forums, lots of great fleetwood info :thumbsup:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $AVAGE_@Jul 22 2008, 09:19 PM~11154393
> *
> 
> 
> ...




that is the sickest part in that streetstars intro !!! can you do that all day or were you wildin out ? :biggrin:


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Jul 23 2008, 04:24 AM~11156420
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Hmmmm... Marble Top? :dunno:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 23 2008, 04:25 AM~11156500
> *Hmmmm... Marble Top? :dunno:
> *











Looks like gator. I like the style and the look of the rims tucking in.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 19 2008, 07:00 PM~11128659
> *my new daily next to my fleet :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck with that man. Those are nice looking cars...I just hate FWD.  That's why I like having another Fleetwood for my daily. :biggrin: But 2 Cadillacs are always better than 1!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 21 2008, 05:56 PM~11141809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Slick!


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 23 2008, 08:40 AM~11156748
> *Slick!
> *



x2 very nice


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Jul 23 2008, 12:36 AM~11156339
> *that is the sickest part in that streetstars intro !!! can you do that all day or were you wildin out ? :biggrin:
> *


I don't like to do. have only done it a couple times since I had to have the bent to hell chain bridge replaced thanks to dog leggin! And it chews the shit out of the rear tires side walls!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $AVAGE_@Jul 23 2008, 12:48 AM~11156190
> *:scrutinize: you might be right! You Know of one cause I would like to see one!
> *


Never seen one in black


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jul 21 2008, 09:39 PM~11144897
> *LOOKS REAL NICE BUT WHAT WHATS UP WITH THE BACK WINDOW? ARE YOU PUTTING A FULL SIZE WINDOW IN THERE?
> *


naw we had takein out the 3th window to paint the lac right but its funny u asked i been looking at it and i will love to do it ...i see my self on the highway on the way to the club with 4 sexy as bitchs with them big ass windows on the back that everyone can see wuz up


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badwayz30_@Jul 21 2008, 05:06 PM~11142409
> *Yeah that bitch is coming out nice! What kind of paint did you use?
> *



we used ppg thats my daily the less the better the paint dont make the car the painter does i used about 700 in paint and every thing


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Jul 23 2008, 01:24 AM~11156420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks better with those new rims! :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 23 2008, 04:37 AM~11156734
> *Good luck with that man.  Those are nice looking cars...I just hate FWD.   That's why I like having another Fleetwood for my daily. :biggrin:  But 2 Cadillacs are always better than 1!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $AVAGE_@Jul 23 2008, 06:37 AM~11156979
> *I don't like to do. have only done it a couple times since I had to have the bent to hell chain bridge replaced thanks to dog leggin! And it chews the shit out of the rear tires side walls!
> *



I think you driving it is what bent the chain bridge.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Jul 23 2008, 12:07 AM~11156257
> *hey pimp, check out impalass forums, lots of great fleetwood info :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

any pics of purple big bodys?


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jul 23 2008, 05:30 AM~11156714
> *
> 
> 
> ...



any more interior pics?


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 23 2008, 08:40 AM~11156748
> *Slick!
> *


Yes. Please more like this.

Damn.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Jul 23 2008, 12:52 PM~11159737
> *any pics of purple big bodys?
> *


Individuals has a nice one! I dont have a pic. Maybe someone does?


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Jul 23 2008, 02:52 PM~11159737
> *any pics of purple big bodys?
> *


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Big up's out to Twig. Because without him we couldn't have all these shared Fleetwood pictures. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

THANKS FOR THE PICS :cheesy:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jul 23 2008, 02:57 PM~11159790
> *any more interior pics?
> *





























his old top


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Jul 23 2008, 03:59 PM~11160461
> *THANKS FOR THE PICS :cheesy:
> *


No problem. Thanks to twig and www.cusstom.com :thumbsup:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 23 2008, 03:24 PM~11160080
> *Individuals has a nice one! I dont have a pic. Maybe someone does?
> *


This one?


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin+Jul 22 2008, 05:10 PM~11151369-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need these too, thanks homies! :thumbsup:


----------



## Li'l Eder (Jul 17, 2007)

ANYONE KNOWS HOW MUCH IT COST A FUEL PUMP FOR A 94 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD I CAN GET A GOOD DEAL ON A CAR BUT THE FUEL PUMP ITS FUCKED UP ????????????? PLEASE SOME INFO GUYS


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

thanks for the pics


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@Jul 23 2008, 06:00 PM~11162486
> *ANYONE KNOWS HOW MUCH IT COST A FUEL PUMP FOR A 94 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD I CAN GET A GOOD DEAL ON A CAR BUT THE FUEL PUMP ITS FUCKED UP ????????????? PLEASE SOME INFO GUYS
> *



$60..


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jul 23 2008, 01:52 PM~11160409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Li'l Eder (Jul 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jul 23 2008, 06:03 PM~11162506
> *$60..
> *


$60 BUCKS REALLY? WHERE CAN I GET IT?


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@Jul 23 2008, 06:11 PM~11162583
> *$60 BUCKS REALLY? WHERE CAN I GET IT?
> *



Auto zone, checkers


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@Jul 23 2008, 08:00 PM~11162486
> *ANYONE KNOWS HOW MUCH IT COST A FUEL PUMP FOR A 94 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD I CAN GET A GOOD DEAL ON A CAR BUT THE FUEL PUMP ITS FUCKED UP ????????????? PLEASE SOME INFO GUYS
> *


Damn son, caps lock stuck AND your google is broke. You need a new computer.  :biggrin: 
Try your local auto parts store. NAPA has them.


----------



## Li'l Eder (Jul 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Jul 23 2008, 06:21 PM~11162665
> *Damn son, caps lock stuck AND your google is broke. You need a new computer.    :biggrin:
> Try your local auto parts store. NAPA has them.
> *


 :biggrin: TANKS HOMIE FOR THE NAPA INFO


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 23 2008, 07:37 AM~11156734
> *Good luck with that man.  Those are nice looking cars...I just hate FWD.   That's why I like having another Fleetwood for my daily. :biggrin:  But 2 Cadillacs are always better than 1!
> 
> 
> ...



yeah i wanted another one but i couldnt pass the deal i got on this deville...3500 cash..and its mint..so i was like fuck it...plus the wife can bearly drive this one let alone a fleet lol


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*THNX TO JD FROM ZENITH WIREWHEEL *


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 23 2008, 01:24 PM~11160080
> *Individuals has a nice one! I dont have a pic. Maybe someone does?
> *


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 23 2008, 09:10 PM~11164245
> *
> 
> 
> ...




can ihave the spinners baCK NOW?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 23 2008, 09:21 PM~11164341
> *can ihave the spinners baCK NOW?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 23 2008, 09:25 PM~11164385
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




THATS Y U ON THE BOTTOM OF THE BATTERY LIST


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 23 2008, 09:26 PM~11164395
> *THATS Y U ON THE BOTTOM OF THE BATTERY LIST
> *


 :tears:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 23 2008, 09:27 PM~11164411
> *:tears:
> *




WERENT U JUS LAUGHING?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 23 2008, 09:33 PM~11164469
> *WERENT U JUS LAUGHING?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 24 2008, 12:10 AM~11164245
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Gorgeous... How Much They Set You Back? :biggrin:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jul 23 2008, 12:52 PM~11160409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*Does anyone know how much there BigBodys weigh?

Im looken for a ball park # on the max weight of a Lac wit a full frame wrap, full hydraulic set up & stereo in the trunk.

Anyone who towes there Lacs what kinda truck or SUV are you using?*


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jul 24 2008, 01:57 AM~11165197
> *Does anyone know how much there BigBodys weigh?
> 
> Im looken for a ball park # on the  max weight of a Lac wit a full frame wrap, full hydraulic set up & stereo in the trunk.
> ...




Shipping Weight (Brougham): 4,389 lbs. (1,991 kg)



Stock Weight... Everything Else Can Vary...


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm looking for factory sunroof glass (only) for a 93 big body can ANYONE help a brother out? Ive been hunting for a loong time  

INDIVIDUALS*512* thats a badass combo homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 23 2008, 11:01 PM~11164135
> *yeah i wanted another one but i couldnt pass the deal i got on this deville...3500 cash..and its mint..so i was like fuck it...plus the wife can bearly drive this one let alone a fleet lol
> *


I hear ya...Sometimes a deal is a deal.  Oh, and my girl won't drive my Fleets either. :tongue:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla+Jul 23 2008, 10:24 PM~11164949-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*THNX !! *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Jul 23 2008, 09:16 PM~11164299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 23 2008, 09:20 PM~11164330
> *
> 
> 
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jul 24 2008, 05:30 AM~11166239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 23 2008, 09:10 PM~11164245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Great color combo!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 24 2008, 07:51 PM~11168774
> *Great color combo!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

if anybody is needing an axle shaft get at me, usually junk yars will make you buy the whole rear end(which is what I had to do). now I got an extra one layin around


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jul 24 2008, 02:49 PM~11169266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tight pic man.  Is that your garage/shop?


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

I wish! nah just installed some sound hardware at last in a shop's garage. It is a damn tight fit in the og double din stereo spot! :angry:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jul 24 2008, 03:08 PM~11169425
> *I wish! nah just installed some sound hardware at last in a shop's garage. It is a damn tight fit in the og double din stereo spot! :angry:
> *


 Pics?


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

hmm nah no inspiring pics really..


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Ah fun! Did you change the tweeters? I made an attempt once to get them off the plastic tabs, but it didn't quite work...


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 24 2008, 09:23 PM~11169556
> *Ah fun!  Did you change the tweeters?  I made an attempt once to get them off the plastic tabs, but it didn't quite work...
> *


yeah I got rid of them and installed a 5.25 inch kit with separate tweeters and filters, set me back a few bucks but worth it no doubt. also got two open air 10"s under the tray in the rear. Good space savers and still decent sound :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

How bad does that pin stripping bother you when you drive in the sun from the reflection?


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jul 24 2008, 09:43 PM~11169742
> *How bad does that pin stripping bother you when you drive in the sun from the reflection?
> 
> 
> ...


not as much as previous mural did, believe me  








what do you think?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:uh: ok i guess :biggrin:


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 23 2008, 09:10 PM~11164245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this rims are fucken sick!!!!!


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

My old '93 Caddy... Bought it in stock condition from an old white man. This guy was so old, he got around on a walker and was a former stroke victim. Guy had oxygen tubes going into his nose. I think he was in his late 80s. The day his classified ad came out in the paper, I was out to see the Caddy that morning. The price was really good and the car was immaculate. 

Poor guy probably would have had a heart attack if I told him I was planning to make it into a lowrider and drop a set of hydraulics in it! lol :biggrin:


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

I remember seeing that last pic in lowrider a few yrs back as part of a how to detail your car write up! Made me want a Big Body real bad!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THELORD4RMGT_@Jul 16 2008, 11:33 PM~11109241
> *:thumbsup: GOODTIMES C.C LAS VEGAS HOMIE
> *


TTT


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 24 2008, 03:50 PM~11170802
> *My old '93 Caddy...  Bought it in stock condition from an old white man.  This guy was so old, he got around on a walker and was a former stroke victim.  Guy had oxygen tubes going into his nose.  I think he was in his late 80s.  The day his classified ad came out in the paper, I was out to see the Caddy that morning. The price was really good and the car was immaculate.
> 
> Poor guy probably would have had a heart attack if I told him I was planning to make it into a lowrider and drop a set of hydraulics in it!  lol  :biggrin:
> ...


You should ride by and show him!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $AVAGE_@Jul 24 2008, 02:34 PM~11170199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FULLY CHROME UNDERCARRIEGE AND A JUST LEAVE THE LIL CHROME THINGS HERE AND THERE CHROME AND ILL SWANG THE SHIT OUT OF THAT BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect+Jul 24 2008, 11:51 AM~11168774-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*THNX ! *


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 23 2008, 11:20 PM~11164330
> *
> 
> 
> *


I don't really fuck with purple (on cars  :biggrin: ) but that shit is hard!
:thumbsup:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $AVAGE+Jul 24 2008, 04:34 PM~11170199-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: Needs a little chrome, that's the best part about these cars. They don't make them like this anymore.
But, that's just me. I never got the fully murdered out look, guess I'm just a chrome junkie. :biggrin:


----------



## Supe (Mar 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

:0 THIS SHIT RIGHT HERE! LOOKS TIGHT,DO YOU HAVE A BOX UNDER THEIR?IF SO SHOW US SOME PICS.


----------



## Supe (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 24 2008, 09:19 PM~11173005
> *:0 THIS SHIT RIGHT HERE! LOOKS TIGHT,DO YOU HAVE A BOX UNDER THEIR?IF SO SHOW US SOME PICS.
> *


im gonna build a fiberglass one, i just had to get the top looking nice for a wedding in a couple weeks.....i'll start on that and the front dash after the wedding :biggrin: maybe sooner


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $AVAGE_@Jul 24 2008, 03:36 PM~11171184
> *I remember seeing that last pic in lowrider a few yrs back as part of a how to detail your car write up! Made me want a Big Body real bad!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 24 2008, 03:42 PM~11171218
> *You should ride by and show him!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 22 2008, 04:26 PM~11151538
> *Dealership... not too expensive. They are updated and dont break like the originals. Part number in couple minutes
> *


Thanks man, got a 5-pack today for $23. Now I just need a pass. side rocker chrome!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

:cheesy: Found a couple old photos I took back in 2001...


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supe_@Jul 24 2008, 10:06 PM~11172876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What size? Looks great...... :worship: 

What did you do with the alarm box that behind the 3rd brake light? I think it also handles the locking and unlocking of the doors and the radio delay.


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 24 2008, 04:50 PM~11171274
> *FULLY CHROME UNDERCARRIEGE AND A JUST LEAVE THE LIL CHROME THINGS HERE AND THERE CHROME AND ILL SWANG THE SHIT OUT OF THAT BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
> *



Ya I agree, Chrome undercarriage is a must and just a couple of pieces of chrome, like the bars in the grill and the emblems! and the club Plauqe :biggrin:


----------



## 94 Brougham (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 24 2008, 03:50 PM~11170802
> *My old '93 Caddy...  Bought it in stock condition from an old white man.  This guy was so old, he got around on a walker and was a former stroke victim.  Guy had oxygen tubes going into his nose.  I think he was in his late 80s.  The day his classified ad came out in the paper, I was out to see the Caddy that morning. The price was really good and the car was immaculate.
> 
> Poor guy probably would have had a heart attack if I told him I was planning to make it into a lowrider and drop a set of hydraulics in it!  lol  :biggrin:
> ...


thats real nice :0


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jul 24 2008, 03:28 PM~11169599
> *yeah I got rid of them and installed a 5.25 inch kit with separate tweeters and filters, set me back a few bucks but worth it no doubt. also got two open air 10"s under the tray in the rear. Good space savers and still decent sound :biggrin:
> *


That's what I need to do. :yes: So what was your trick for removing the tweeters? Someone told me to try to melt the plastic tabs with a soldering iron. :uh: That was messy. 



> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 24 2008, 05:50 PM~11170802
> *My old '93 Caddy...  Bought it in stock condition from an old white man.  This guy was so old, he got around on a walker and was a former stroke victim.  Guy had oxygen tubes going into his nose.  I think he was in his late 80s.  The day his classified ad came out in the paper, I was out to see the Caddy that morning. The price was really good and the car was immaculate.
> 
> Poor guy probably would have had a heart attack if I told him I was planning to make it into a lowrider and drop a set of hydraulics in it!  lol  :biggrin:
> ...


Very nice bro! :thumbsup: Do you work for Meguiars?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Supe_@Jul 24 2008, 10:06 PM~11172876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's real slick! :thumbsup: Did you put some speakers up there in the C-pillars or something? Where are your mids/highs for the rear located?


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 24 2008, 03:50 PM~11170802
> *My old '93 Caddy...  Bought it in stock condition from an old white man.  This guy was so old, he got around on a walker and was a former stroke victim.  Guy had oxygen tubes going into his nose.  I think he was in his late 80s.  The day his classified ad came out in the paper, I was out to see the Caddy that morning. The price was really good and the car was immaculate.
> 
> Poor guy probably would have had a heart attack if I told him I was planning to make it into a lowrider and drop a set of hydraulics in it!  lol  :biggrin:
> ...


are those 14x6?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 25 2008, 11:58 AM~11178485
> *That's what I need to do. :yes:  So what was your trick for removing the tweeters?  Someone told me to try to melt the plastic tabs with a soldering iron. :uh:  That was messy.
> Very nice bro! :thumbsup:  Do you work for Meguiars?
> *


Thanks man... No, I shoot for LRM, and they asked if they could use my Caddy for a detailing feature that one of the technical editors was doing at the Meguiar's headquarters... I said, "FREE detailing?" Shoot, I couldn't refuse! lol


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 94 Brougham_@Jul 25 2008, 11:55 AM~11178461
> *thats real nice :0
> *


Thanks


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Jul 25 2008, 12:27 PM~11178674
> *are those 14x6?
> *


14x7 front and 14x6 back


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

heres what i been working on this week...


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 25 2008, 11:20 PM~11181417
> *heres what i been working on this week...
> 
> 
> ...


trunk looks good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jul 25 2008, 10:24 PM~11181444
> *trunk looks good homie :thumbsup:
> *



thanks man...my back sure hurts lol....


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jul 25 2008, 10:24 PM~11181444
> *trunk looks good homie :thumbsup:
> *


yes it does...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 25 2008, 08:20 PM~11181417
> *heres what i been working on this week...
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS GOOD .....*


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*+Jul 25 2008, 10:34 PM~11181509-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thanks guys


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

small changes threw out a little bit of time makes a big change in the end. it looks real good. from befor the fire to now, looks 10x better.  :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jul 26 2008, 12:47 AM~11181940
> *small changes threw out a little bit of time makes a big change in the end. it looks real good. from befor the fire to now, looks 10x better.   :biggrin:
> *






:yes:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 25 2008, 07:20 PM~11181417
> *heres what i been working on this week...
> 
> 
> ...


Looks REAL GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 25 2008, 08:20 PM~11181417
> *heres what i been working on this week...
> 
> 
> ...


My 2 cent!!! Paint the back plastic pink! I think it would set that trunk area off!!! :biggrin: But thats my 2 cent I just think it would look good!!! :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 25 2008, 07:20 PM~11181417
> *heres what i been working on this week...
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 25 2008, 08:20 PM~11181417
> *heres what i been working on this week...
> 
> 
> ...



very very nice! :worship:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 26 2008, 01:32 AM~11182210
> *My 2 cent!!! Paint the back plastic pink! I think it would set that trunk area off!!!  :biggrin: But thats my 2 cent I just think it would look good!!!  :biggrin:
> *


or pinstripe the panels to match the rest of the car


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 26 2008, 12:32 AM~11182210
> *My 2 cent!!! Paint the back plastic pink! I think it would set that trunk area off!!!  :biggrin: But thats my 2 cent I just think it would look good!!!  :biggrin:
> *



actually your right..i have that planned to do next :biggrin: 

thanks


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 25 2008, 08:20 PM~11181417
> *heres what i been working on this week...
> 
> 
> ...


Damn homie you stay in the trunk! Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jul 22 2008, 10:45 PM~11154663
> *tail lights, when the lights are off and when i use the turn signal both tail lights flash at the same time, but when the lights are on it doesnt do it.. i change the bulbs to LED.. Could that be the problem?  Fuel pump fuse keeps blowing.. could it be the fuel pump thats going out?
> *


i had the exact same problem with mine 
its the fuel pump i just fixed mine, 
actually what blew on mine was the FLS harness that connects to the fuel pump inside the tank; so i changed the burned out pigtail of the harness and the fuel pump and now its running strong.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

Stock, but its my baby...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Jul 26 2008, 10:18 AM~11183387
> *Damn homie you stay in the trunk! Looks good :thumbsup:
> *



lol always trying to make it better

thanks man


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $AVAGE_@Jul 24 2008, 02:34 PM~11170199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

had a question got a 1993 fleetwood wat size coils do you use for front and rear buying from prohopper


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ssilly_@Jul 26 2008, 04:48 PM~11185465
> *had a question got a 1993 fleetwood wat size coils do you use for front and rear buying from prohopper
> *


full stack :biggrin:


----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

can i use these for the front The purple Mach 3 Has 7 turns. and for the rear 
The blue 2-ton is 7 ½ turns there from pro hopper


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ssilly_@Jul 26 2008, 05:57 PM~11185815
> *can i use these for the front The purple Mach 3 Has 7 turns. and for the rear
> The blue 2-ton is 7 ½ turns there from pro hopper
> *


mach 3s work great for a cruiser in the front of a fleetwood...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

> > [/quoteTHATS THE ONE !!!
> 
> 
> 
> what do these type of kits run??


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:0


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 27 2008, 03:59 PM~11191158
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


CADI LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE BUT THEM BITCHES NEED SOME SOUL FOOD :0


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

I need a passenger side headlight. Please PM if if you have one. Can send money out tomorrow morning. Thanks.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigbody93_@Jul 27 2008, 07:03 PM~11191422
> *CADI LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE BUT THEM BITCHES NEED SOME SOUL FOOD :0
> *



thanks man...thats how the girls are out here...either skinny or well hefty hahahaha

i cant complain im a fat ass my self :roflmao:




either way the pics are proof for the pink haters that the PINK attracts the PINK :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigbody93+Jul 27 2008, 05:03 PM~11191422-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*SHIT THEY LOOK GOOD TO ME !! * :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 27 2008, 09:53 PM~11192489
> *SHIT THEY LOOK GOOD TO ME !!   :biggrin:
> *


yeah she does...one in the green win the bikini contest...she deserved it lol


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 27 2008, 11:28 PM~11192810
> *yeah she does...one in the green win the bikini contest...she deserved it lol
> *




Pics or it didn't happen... And we know you, so bust out them flicks! :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*+Jul 27 2008, 09:53 PM~11192489-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 27 2008, 07:43 PM~11192394
> *thanks man...thats how the girls are out here...either skinny or well hefty hahahaha
> 
> i cant complain im a fat ass my self :roflmao:
> ...


its all good homie :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 28 2008, 12:42 AM~11193889
> *Pics or it didn't happen... And we know you, so bust out them flicks! :biggrin:
> *


hahahaha i got video :roflmao:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 28 2008, 10:02 AM~11195448
> *hahahaha i got video :roflmao:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 21 2008, 03:56 PM~11141809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 *I BARELY SAW THIS PIC!* DAMM IT LOOKS GOOD VOLO! THANKS FOR POSTIN IT :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Jul 21 2008, 09:06 PM~11144602
> *HOLY SHIT!!   That has got to be the best pic I have ever seen!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Jul 21 2008, 10:24 PM~11145349
> *x3,4,5,6,7,8,9 and mutha fucken 10. thats my back ground screen saver now. great Pic VOLO
> *


 :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 28 2008, 07:19 PM~11201075
> *
> *



:wave: WADUP BIG SCRILLA. :biggrin: TELL ME HOW MUCH YOU WANT FOR THE CHROME FOR MY BIG BODY. I DON'T NEED THE MOTOR SHIT SINCE I HAVE THE LT1 AND ALL :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OrAnGe CaDi (Jul 29, 2008)

FOR SALE PM 4 INFO


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

:0 That's a bad ass pic, Volo.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jul 29 2008, 12:08 AM~11202285
> *:wave: WADUP BIG SCRILLA. :biggrin: TELL ME HOW MUCH YOU WANT FOR THE CHROME FOR MY BIG BODY. I DON'T NEED THE MOTOR SHIT SINCE I HAVE THE LT1 AND ALL :0  :biggrin:
> *





:wave:




You Know The Price...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jul 28 2008, 10:08 PM~11202285
> *:wave: WADUP BIG SCRILLA. :biggrin: TELL ME HOW MUCH YOU WANT FOR THE CHROME FOR MY BIG BODY. I DON'T NEED THE MOTOR SHIT SINCE I HAVE THE LT1 AND ALL :0  :biggrin:
> *


i dont like that scrilla. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 28 2008, 10:12 PM~11202912
> *:wave:
> You Know The Price...
> *


 :0 $150 and you keep the ride :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 29 2008, 01:12 AM~11202919
> *i dont like that scrilla. :0  :biggrin:
> *




:nicoderm:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jul 29 2008, 10:40 AM~11204677
> *:0 $150 and you keep the ride :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:yes: Thats What They Charged To Chrome The Uppers.....





:buttkick:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 29 2008, 08:09 AM~11204831
> *:yes:  Thats What They Charged To Chrome The Uppers.....
> :buttkick:
> *



:0 ok ok how about $175 THEN YOU PAY SHIPPING :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jul 29 2008, 11:20 AM~11204881
> *:0 ok ok how about $175 THEN YOU PAY SHIPPING :biggrin:
> *





:wow:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Jul 29 2008, 12:07 AM~11202867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: Volo, you got it in a bigger size, like 1440x900?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 25 2008, 06:58 PM~11180261
> *Thanks man... No, I shoot for LRM, and they asked if they could use my Caddy for a detailing feature that one of the technical editors was doing at the Meguiar's headquarters...  I said, "FREE detailing?"  Shoot, I couldn't refuse!  lol
> *


Hell yeah! :biggrin:



> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 25 2008, 10:20 PM~11181417
> *heres what i been working on this week...
> 
> 
> ...


That's real clean bro!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 27 2008, 09:43 PM~11192394
> *thanks man...thats how the girls are out here...either skinny or well hefty hahahaha
> 
> i cant complain im a fat ass my self :roflmao:
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*anyone got pics of big body's on 5.20's?... curious to see how it looks.*


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jul 29 2008, 01:54 PM~11206524
> *anyone got pics of big body's on 5.20's?... curious to see how it looks.
> *


Whats a 5.20? I know Coker makes them but why so special?


----------



## 94 Brougham (Jul 15, 2007)

those are the old skool original tires for 13s homie they just have a nice shape to em i dont like em too much on big bodies but look sicc as fuck on ol skool impalas and caddy coupes uffin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jul 29 2008, 03:07 PM~11207240
> *Whats a 5.20? I know Coker makes them but why so special?
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

WOW I found some pictures of them and they are Skinny. Theirs so little surface area on them. Talk about havening a cruiser, low and slow.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 29 2008, 03:26 PM~11207412
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*5.20 are classic, and clean as hell, if your scared,.... GO TA CHUUURCH! :biggrin: *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DID THE 96 BIGBODYS HAVE MOONROOFS?? IF SO WHAT SIZE?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 29 2008, 05:49 PM~11208205
> *DID THE 96 BIGBODYS HAVE MOONROOFS?? IF SO WHAT SIZE?
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 29 2008, 05:34 PM~11208576
> *
> *


SOLF UR CAR YET :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jul 29 2008, 01:50 PM~11207659
> *5.20 are classic, and clean as hell, if your scared,.... GO TA CHUUURCH! :biggrin:
> *


x22222222222222

fuck what they say in puttin em on my car regardless!!!!


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jul 29 2008, 02:34 PM~11207480
> *WOW I found some pictures of them and they are Skinny. Theirs so little surface area on them. Talk about havening a cruiser, low and slow.
> 
> 
> ...


Non-steel belted tires. Straight rubber :yes: Not something you would take a road trip with, for sure. hno:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 29 2008, 02:49 PM~11208205
> *DID THE 96 BIGBODYS HAVE MOONROOFS?? IF SO WHAT SIZE?
> *


*IVE SEEN SOME FACTORY MOONROOFS IN BIGBODYS THEY WERE 38" BUT A 42" WILL FIT *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 29 2008, 06:44 PM~11208693
> *SOLF UR CAR YET  :biggrin:
> *




Ihts Stale Fwor Solf....


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 29 2008, 04:57 PM~11209425
> *Non-steel belted tires. Straight rubber :yes: Not something you would take a road trip with, for sure. hno:
> *



*well i dunno,.. depends on the driver i think. I gotta 54 chevy truck on 6.40's and I have driven that thing as far as New York from Arizona, on em, at an average speed of 100mph. I trust em  *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 29 2008, 09:34 PM~11210272
> *Ihts Stale Fwor Solf....
> *





















FOR SALE And Willing To Deliver... Im In Atlanta.

Link In Sig... :biggrin:

LMK! :thumbsup:


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=388655 




:cheesy:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 29 2008, 09:34 PM~11210272
> *Ihts Stale Fwor Solf....
> *


bwahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jul 29 2008, 09:53 PM~11210375
> *bwahahahahahahahahaha
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Estilo Midland Chapter's Skandalac


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Up and Coming Shrek's Big Body Estilo CC El Chuco, Tejas


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 29 2008, 07:57 PM~11209427
> *IVE SEEN SOME FACTORY MOONROOFS IN BIGBODYS THEY WERE 38" BUT A 42" WILL FIT
> *


u seen some on the hardtop version with no vinyle?


----------



## 619SIXFOUR (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Jul 29 2008, 08:44 PM~11211483
> *Up and Coming Shrek's Big Body Estilo CC El Chuco, Tejas
> 
> 
> ...


Nice fucken lac.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Jul 29 2008, 08:20 PM~11211146
> *Estilo Midland Chapter's Skandalac
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Jul 29 2008, 10:44 PM~11211483
> *Up and Coming Shrek's Big Body Estilo CC El Chuco, Tejas
> 
> 
> ...


Clean ass pin stripes!


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jul 29 2008, 09:38 PM~11210289
> *well i dunno,.. depends on the driver i think. I gotta 54 chevy truck on 6.40's and I have driven that thing as far as New York from Arizona, on em, at an average speed of 100mph. I trust em
> *


hell ya thats the way to do it ,do they wear out faster ?


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 29 2008, 11:38 PM~11212097
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Any updates on your car?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jul 29 2008, 03:34 PM~11207480
> *WOW I found some pictures of them and they are Skinny. Theirs so little surface area on them. Talk about havening a cruiser, low and slow.
> 
> 
> ...


Let's put it this way: 155/80R13s have a contact patch of 5.5". 5.20s have a contact patch of 5.2". 



> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 29 2008, 06:57 PM~11209425
> *Non-steel belted tires. Straight rubber :yes: Not something you would take a road trip with, for sure. hno:
> *


:yes: Bias-ply


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jul 30 2008, 05:00 AM~11213468
> *Any updates on your car?
> *


not yet but in a few weeks there will be


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Jul 29 2008, 10:20 PM~11211146
> *Estilo Midland Chapter's Skandalac
> 
> 
> ...


very nice!!!!


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 29 2008, 07:34 PM~11210272
> *Ihts Stale Fwor Solf....
> *


No nintendo!!! :dunno:



:twak: mamon!!!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Jul 29 2008, 09:20 PM~11211146
> *Estilo Midland Chapter's Skandalac
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRody23_@Jul 30 2008, 10:10 AM~11213853
> *No nintendo!!!  :dunno:
> :twak:  mamon!!!
> *





:uh: 



Noht Foew Jo0 Tehw Uhnterstand... :twak:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Jul 29 2008, 07:44 PM~11211483
> *Up and Coming Shrek's Big Body Estilo CC El Chuco, Tejas
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jul 29 2008, 07:38 PM~11210289
> *well i dunno,.. depends on the driver i think. I gotta 54 chevy truck on 6.40's and I have driven that thing as far as New York from Arizona, on em, at an average speed of 100mph. I trust em
> *


 :0 Damn, I had 5.20's on my cutlass (daily) and I would get nervous driving from San Jose to San Francisco hno: Didnt feel like had any traction... guess every experience is different :thumbsup:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P RIP Shorty_@Jul 18 2008, 02:02 AM~11118343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MCREN (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## 94 Brougham (Jul 15, 2007)

TUCSONS FINEST uffin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

Those cloth interiors are starting to grow on me


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Jul 31 2008, 01:02 AM~11221355
> *Those cloth interiors are starting to grow on me
> *




Yea, It Looks Good... Grey On Grey... Looks Like Mines... :biggrin:


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Jul 30 2008, 10:02 PM~11221355
> *Those cloth interiors are starting to grow on me
> *


They add kind of a timeless Caddy look huh! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $AVAGE_@Jul 31 2008, 02:26 AM~11221966
> *They add kind of a timeless Caddy look huh! :thumbsup:
> *




Thats A Good Way Of Putting It/// :cheesy:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*pillow tops in a fleet definately looks gangsta  *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jul 31 2008, 11:16 AM~11223698
> *pillow tops in a fleet definately looks gangsta
> *


My fav.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jul 31 2008, 09:16 AM~11223698
> *pillow tops in a fleet definately looks gangsta
> *


Yeah Im a little Gangsta myself! :biggrin: 
Pillows in Done Deal









Pillows in Lac-of-Respect
















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Waddup Wanksta! :wave:


























Oops! I Mean Gangsta! :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 31 2008, 02:57 PM~11226927
> *Waddup Wanksta!    :wave:
> Oops! I Mean Gangsta!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 31 2008, 01:50 PM~11226870
> *Yeah Im a little Gangsta myself!  :biggrin:
> Pillows in Done Deal
> 
> ...


 :0 :0  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 31 2008, 05:59 PM~11226940
> *:twak:  :roflmao:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jul 31 2008, 07:00 PM~11227444
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *






:wave:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

wadup big dog :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i have an extra set of window trims for a 95,96 that is all polished so none of that black plastic stuff

all stripped and polished and ready to go on but the big bars that are at the bottom of the window are not stripped because they are metal and need to be plated 

i have them just laying around but if some one wants them hit me up


im taking good reasonable offers so dont message me with no lowballing prices


i dont need them gone but i could use the extra cash and im sure someone else wants them and im willing to let them go 

o yea and please dont message me asking for a price IM TAKING OFFERS

:biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

SHE'S GETTIN A SERIOUS MAKE OVER SHOULD BE DONE BY THE 1ST 
:biggrin:
THIS IS THE LAST YOU'LL SEE OF THESE WHEELS AND AFTER VEGAS THE LAST YOU'LL SEE THE CAR LIKE THIS


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 1 2008, 11:11 PM~11239281
> *i have an extra set of window trims for a 95,96 that is all polished so none of that black plastic stuff
> 
> all stripped and polished and ready to go on but the big bars that are at the bottom of the window are not stripped because they are metal and need to be plated
> ...


post pics of them...


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 1 2008, 11:36 PM~11239825
> *SHE'S GETTIN A SERIOUS MAKE OVER SHOULD BE DONE BY THE 1ST
> :biggrin:
> THIS IS THE LAST YOU'LL SEE OF THESE WHEELS AND AFTER VEGAS THE LAST YOU'LL SEE THE CAR LIKE THIS
> ...



:0 are you making a 2 door rag again?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

HELL NO


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 2 2008, 10:08 AM~11241261
> *HELL NO
> *



 damn i thaught you were going "extreme". well i know that fucker will be off the hook anyways :biggrin:


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jul 31 2008, 01:47 PM~11225697
> *My fav.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Aug 2 2008, 07:23 AM~11240724
> *post pics of them...
> *


they are these ones i have on my car


















but like i said not the big bottom pieces because im keeping them but i have another set just not plated just polished


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i have a deal for you guys

im in need of money to finish my car for vegas so how about this

for just 70 plus shipping, i will take all of your trim, strip it and polish it to a show finish  

do you think thats to high?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 2 2008, 02:36 AM~11239825
> *SHE'S GETTIN A SERIOUS MAKE OVER SHOULD BE DONE BY THE 1ST
> :biggrin:
> THIS IS THE LAST YOU'LL SEE OF THESE WHEELS AND AFTER VEGAS THE LAST YOU'LL SEE THE CAR LIKE THIS
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :0


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 1 2008, 11:36 PM~11239825
> *SHE'S GETTIN A SERIOUS MAKE OVER SHOULD BE DONE BY THE 1ST
> :biggrin:
> THIS IS THE LAST YOU'LL SEE OF THESE WHEELS AND AFTER VEGAS THE LAST YOU'LL SEE THE CAR LIKE THIS
> ...


ONE OF MY FAV. LACS


----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 2 2008, 12:28 PM~11241891
> *i have a deal for you guys
> 
> im in need of money to finish my car for vegas so how about this
> ...



WAT TRIM R U TALKIN BOUT???


----------



## OrAnGe CaDi (Jul 29, 2008)

FOR SALE PM ME FOR INFO


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kutlass81_@Aug 2 2008, 04:18 PM~11242898
> *WAT TRIM R U TALKIN BOUT???
> *


around the windows


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

the only way to bring a 44 home :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

my daily


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 3 2008, 07:13 PM~11249391
> *the only way to bring a 44 home :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


My Homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 3 2008, 10:15 PM~11249917
> *My Homie!!!  :biggrin:
> *


quit my job and had to give this up so now I use my brougham like a Texas cowboy cadillac :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 3 2008, 07:15 PM~11249402
> *my daily
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS NICE BRIAN ....*


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 3 2008, 08:20 PM~11249974
> *quit my job and had to give this up so now I use my brougham like a Texas cowboy cadillac :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

finally got my shit lifted, where i'm at so far


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Aug 4 2008, 12:53 PM~11255763
> *finally got my shit lifted, where i'm at so far
> 
> 
> ...



damn nice and clean. looks real good bro. i think simple is the best way to show off a set up :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Aug 4 2008, 03:53 PM~11255763
> *finally got my shit lifted, where i'm at so far
> 
> 
> ...


battery cables??


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Aug 4 2008, 11:53 AM~11255763
> *finally got my shit lifted, where i'm at so far
> 
> 
> ...


was looking good at the show man :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Aug 4 2008, 02:53 PM~11255763
> *finally got my shit lifted, where i'm at so far
> 
> 
> ...


yo ill can you post a pic of your car slammed; 
im tryna get idea of how mines gonna look


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Aug 4 2008, 01:40 PM~11256667
> *battery cables??
> *


:biggrin: ran out of time, got the car put together right before I had to leave for the show and I knew i was gonna get shit for it, but got it together now


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81_FLEETBROUM+Aug 4 2008, 01:46 PM~11256711-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll try to post one soon, the rear is the only thing thts gonna drop cause I got a full rack up front


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Aug 4 2008, 11:53 AM~11255763
> *finally got my shit lifted, where i'm at so far
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Ah man!!! Looks real clean and nice, Mr. Illville...


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

NICE Who's Is IT ? ? ? ? ? CLEAN


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Aug 5 2008, 04:53 PM~11263264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Mine sir :biggrin: 
Thanks. Next is to add a mirror between the trunk and the space for the subs.


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Aug 6 2008, 02:33 AM~11271893
> *Mine sir  :biggrin:
> Thanks. Next is to add a mirror between the trunk and the space for the subs.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Aug 6 2008, 01:33 AM~11271893
> *Mine sir  :biggrin:
> Thanks. Next is to add a mirror between the trunk and the space for the subs.
> 
> ...



Great job on keeping it clean. Looks Perfect.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Aug 5 2008, 11:33 PM~11271893
> *Mine sir  :biggrin:
> Thanks. Next is to add a mirror between the trunk and the space for the subs.
> 
> ...


*REAL NICE ......* :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 7 2008, 12:26 AM~11281898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh! Look who's looking at the Lac. Thats a East Coast Legend!!! :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

ANY BODY KNOW WHERE I CAN GET A PASSENGER SIDE REAR ROCKER FOR MY BIG BODY ? I NEED ONE ASAP


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

ANYBODY WANNA TRADE THEIR BIG BODY FOR AN 84 REGAL?


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ SS MINO_@Aug 7 2008, 12:33 PM~11285168
> *ANYBODY WANNA TRADE THEIR BIG BODY FOR AN 84 REGAL?
> *



pics?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

whats good about a 94 fleetwood i might be gettin 1


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 7 2008, 01:36 PM~11285740
> *whats good about a 94 fleetwood i might be gettin 1
> *



got the LT1, They are ncie cars.. Just look at all the pics :biggrin:


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 7 2008, 02:36 PM~11285740
> *whats good about a 94 fleetwood i might be gettin 1
> *



I got one!!!! :biggrin: 
Wats good homie???


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 7 2008, 04:36 PM~11285740
> *whats good about a 94 fleetwood i might be gettin 1
> *


everything


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Aug 7 2008, 12:14 PM~11285527
> *pics?
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ElRody23_@Aug 7 2008, 04:50 PM~11285863
> *I got one!!!!  :biggrin:
> Wats good homie???
> *


sup homie, yours a 94 huh, hope to pic this thing up, if everything goes how it suppose to


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Aug 7 2008, 04:39 PM~11285768
> *got the LT1, They are ncie cars.. Just look at all the pics  :biggrin:
> *


cool, you know wat trnny comes in them??


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 7 2008, 05:18 PM~11286115
> *cool, you know wat trnny comes in them??
> *





Apparently A Tranny Named 64Crawling.... :roflmao:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 7 2008, 01:42 PM~11286331
> *Apparently A Tranny Named 64Crawling.... :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 7 2008, 05:42 PM~11286331
> *Apparently A Tranny Named 64Crawling.... :roflmao:
> *


naw i think you been in atlanta to long :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 7 2008, 05:49 PM~11286399
> *naw i think you been in atlanta to long :roflmao:
> *





:thumbsdown: FAILED :thumbsdown:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

but 4 real what TRANSMISSION is in them :biggrin: u a fool scrill


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 7 2008, 03:09 PM~11286580
> *but 4 real what TRANSMISSION is in them :biggrin:  u a fool scrill
> *


700R 4


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> *AUTOMATIC TRANSMISSION
> 
> Trade Name: 4L60-E
> Type: 4-speed automatic with electronic shift control, overdrive, torque converter clutch
> ...


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

im having a problem on my ride with the front drivers side wheel wobbling slightly when im rolling; 
its not the rims spokes being loose, i already swapped the rim for a brand new one. 

its not occuring at all on the oppisite side of the car and when i drive i feel a slight pull to the left.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Aug 7 2008, 07:20 PM~11287202
> *im having a problem on my ride with the front drivers side wheel wobbling slightly when im rolling;
> its not the rims spokes being loose, i already swapped the rim for a brand new one.
> 
> ...




Possible Lug Nuts Coming Slightly Loose? :dunno:



Left Side Airbag Not Inflating Correctly Causing Uneven Drive? :dunno:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Aug 7 2008, 04:20 PM~11287202
> *im having a problem on my ride with the front drivers side wheel wobbling slightly when im rolling;
> its not the rims spokes being loose, i already swapped the rim for a brand new one.
> 
> ...


*BAD ROTOR OR TIRE, AND CHECK YOUR TIE-RODENDS.......*


----------



## cfbtx (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Aug 7 2008, 04:20 PM~11287202
> *im having a problem on my ride with the front drivers side wheel wobbling slightly when im rolling;
> its not the rims spokes being loose, i already swapped the rim for a brand new one.
> 
> ...


damn i got that same problen in 95 fleet :dunno:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

mines a 95 too  

the nuts are nice and tight and torqued correctly; 
i was thinking maybe a warped rotor or something simular, the tire is brand new also 

thanks for the advice ill look into those things


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 7 2008, 06:25 PM~11287246
> *Possible Lug Nuts Coming Slightly Loose?  :dunno:
> Left Side Airbag Not Inflating Correctly Causing Uneven Drive? :dunno:
> *


which airbag are you referring to?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Aug 7 2008, 07:44 PM~11287407
> *which airbag are you referring to?
> *




Your Lac Isnt Juiced Right?


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

Can anybody help me out here??? Is there any special product I could use to shine up my chrome pieces on my BigBody with a buffer or would it be better to just re-dip them in chrome?? I've asked a few detail shops and they all say something different. I would like to get a showroom shine on them but they are very hazy and dusty looking.....One detailer told me he had to polish each one of my panels for an hour or more costing me hundreds and hundreds :uh: :uh: What do you guys think?????


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Aug 7 2008, 07:46 PM~11287966
> *Can anybody help me out here??? Is there any special product I could use to shine up my chrome pieces on my BigBody with a buffer or would it be better to just re-dip them in chrome??  I've asked a few detail shops and they all say something different.  I would like to get a showroom shine on them but they are very hazy and dusty looking.....One detailer told me he had to polish each one of my panels for an hour or more costing me hundreds and hundreds  :uh:  :uh:    What do you guys think?????
> *



use some steel wool.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

no water and don't press super hard


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Aug 7 2008, 05:12 PM~11288222
> *no water and don't press super hard
> *


Should I still polish them with chrome polish after???? I've used steel wool to clean windows to make the water bead off but I ain't never used it on chrome.....


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 7 2008, 06:57 PM~11287551
> *Your Lac Isnt Juiced Right?
> *


no its not; but its not bagged ether


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Aug 7 2008, 08:19 PM~11288288
> *Should I still polish them with chrome polish after????  I've used steel wool to clean windows to make the water bead off but I ain't never used it on chrome.....
> *


i did


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Aug 7 2008, 06:56 PM~11287011
> *700R 4
> *


thanks homie and scrilla :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Aug 7 2008, 10:01 PM~11289233
> *i did
> *


ive used it on mine too. just apply it lightly


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Aug 7 2008, 11:00 PM~11289215
> *no its not; but its not bagged ether
> *





:wow:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 7 2008, 11:06 PM~11289292
> *thanks homie and scrilla :biggrin:
> *





You Know The Advice Rate: You Owe Me Another Corona At The Fest... :yes:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 7 2008, 11:58 PM~11289848
> *You Know The Advice Rate: You Owe Me Another Corona At The Fest... :yes:
> *


wat about a budlime lol


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thats the poor mans corona


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 8 2008, 01:02 AM~11290414
> *thats the poor mans corona
> *




:uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## WHUT IT DEW CADDY (Dec 11, 2006)

quick question does any one know how much cutting to the package tray/rear deck do you have to do to fit 16" cylinders in the back


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

GUESS DEPENTS HOW LOW ITS GOIN TO SIT?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 8 2008, 01:30 AM~11290657
> *GUESS DEPENTS HOW LOW ITS GOIN TO SIT?
> *


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Do a reverse coil setup.


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 8 2008, 01:36 AM~11290724
> *
> *


u know what im sayin


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

did tsome come with duals from factory?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Aug 7 2008, 03:36 PM~11285740-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1994-1996 with the LT1 have factory dual exhaust. 1993 with the L99 had single exhaust only.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

cool thats some good info bro, thanks alot :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 8 2008, 12:33 PM~11293595
> *cool thats some good info bro, thanks alot :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  NP bro


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 8 2008, 01:19 PM~11293455
> *u know what im sayin
> *




:dunno:



No One Ever Knows What You Talking Bout, If It Dont Make Dollas It Dont Make Sense...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

makes alot of sense to me :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

blowout!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=320283981887


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 8 2008, 02:25 PM~11294093
> *makes alot of sense to me :biggrin:
> *





:uh:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: wadup big SCRILLA how's the lac going? i think you should just finish building it and be done. :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 8 2008, 01:28 PM~11293550
> *1994-1996 with the LT1 have factory dual exhaust.  1993 with the L99 had single exhaust only.
> *


aint a L99 a 4.3 L05 was the 5.7


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 8 2008, 12:33 PM~11293595
> *cool thats some good info bro, thanks alot :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cadillac_Fleetwood#1993-1996
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cadillac_Flee...ugham#1993-1996


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

*DAMN LOOK WHAT I SAW TODAY @ BOWTIE !!!!!!
I ASKED TOPO WHO HE IS BUILDING IT FOR , BUT HE 
REFUSED TO TELL ME :angry: *

:0


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 8 2008, 09:42 PM~11298468
> *DAMN LOOK WHAT I SAW TODAY @ BOWTIE !!!!!!
> I ASKED TOPO WHO HE IS BUILDING IT FOR , BUT HE
> REFUSED TO TELL ME  :angry:
> ...


 :0


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 8 2008, 09:43 PM~11298482
> *:0
> *


IS THAT YOUR'S ????


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 8 2008, 09:47 PM~11298502
> *IS THAT YOUR'S ????
> *


Naw!!! I got another surprise!!! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 8 2008, 09:49 PM~11298516
> *Naw!!! I got another surprise!!!  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN BALLER WHAT YOU GOT NOW ???
SEND ME A PM : BRO :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Aug 8 2008, 07:40 PM~11296514
> *:biggrin: wadup big SCRILLA how's the lac going? i think you should just finish building it and be done. :biggrin:
> *


i heard he got sumthin better than that cadillac :cheesy:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 8 2008, 09:51 PM~11298533
> *DAMN BALLER WHAT YOU GOT NOW ???
> SEND ME A PM : BRO  :biggrin:
> *


All I will say for now is... ESTATE!!! You can figure the rest out until then no more comment on it! :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 8 2008, 09:56 PM~11298562
> *All I will say for now is... ESTATE!!! You can figure the rest out until then no more comment on it!  :biggrin:
> *


OK NOW I'M A LITTLE LOST " ESTATE " ?????


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 8 2008, 09:57 PM~11298572
> *OK NOW I'M A LITTLE LOST " ESTATE " ?????
> *


  :yessad:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

FRIENDS AIN'T WHAT THEY USE TO B . IT'S
HARD TO FIND GOOD 1'S THESE DAY'S . SOME
ARE ACTUALLY YOUR BIGGEST HATERS & BACK
STABBERS , JUST LISTEN TO THAT SONG CALLED 
SMILING FACE'S .
:yessad: :thumbsup: 
Sooo True!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 8 2008, 10:42 PM~11298468
> *DAMN LOOK WHAT I SAW TODAY @ BOWTIE !!!!!!
> I ASKED TOPO WHO HE IS BUILDING IT FOR , BUT HE
> REFUSED TO TELL ME  :angry:
> ...


I KNOW WHO IS IT FOR :biggrin: :0


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 8 2008, 10:05 PM~11298645
> *I  KNOW  WHO  IS  IS FOR  :biggrin:  :0
> *


Is it in the *M*


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 8 2008, 10:02 PM~11298620
> *FRIENDS AIN'T WHAT THEY USE TO B . IT'S
> HARD TO FIND GOOD 1'S THESE DAY'S . SOME
> ARE ACTUALLY YOUR BIGGEST HATERS & BACK
> ...


BELEAVE ME BRO I KNOW IT IS . 
*" YOU NOTICE THERES NO CLUB LISTED UNDER MY NAME RIGHT "*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 8 2008, 11:06 PM~11298653
> *Is it in the M
> *


NA BUT HE IS GOOD FRIEND OF MINE


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 8 2008, 10:05 PM~11298645
> *I  KNOW  WHO  IS  IT FOR  :biggrin:  :0
> *


DAMN FOR REAL ?????
PM A BROTHER :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 8 2008, 10:06 PM~11298656
> *BELEAVE ME BRO I KNOW IT IS .
> " YOU NOTICE THERES NO CLUB LISTED UNDER MY NAME RIGHT "
> *


 :0


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 8 2008, 10:07 PM~11298664
> *NA  BUT  HE  IS GOOD  FRIEND  OF  MINE
> *


I THOUGHT I HEARD THAT CLUB NAME MENTIONED WHEN I WAS
THERE ????? :0


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 8 2008, 10:07 PM~11298664
> *NA  BUT  HE  IS GOOD  FRIEND  OF  MINE
> *


Oh!!! I thought I knew!!! :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 8 2008, 10:07 PM~11298669
> *:0
> *


*BEEN ALMOST 2 YEARS & COUNTING BRO :biggrin: *


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 8 2008, 10:11 PM~11298694
> *BEEN ALMOST  2 YEARS & COUNTING BRO  :biggrin:
> *


Friend will always still be your friends in the end!!! This is funny I just had this conversation with someone tonight!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 8 2008, 10:13 PM~11298717
> *Friend will always still be your friends in the end!!! This is funny I just had this conversation with someone tonight!!!  :biggrin:
> *


IF YOU ONLY KNEW BRO !!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Aug 8 2008, 07:40 PM~11296514
> *:biggrin: wadup big SCRILLA how's the lac going? i think you should just finish building it and be done. :biggrin:
> *




:no:




This Thing Needs To Go... :yes:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

OK ANY 1 LOCAL WANT SOME LEATHER & SUEDE BIG BODY INTERIOR ?
FRONT & BACK SEATS , BACK DOOR PANELS , TOP OF DASH ( SUEDE )
CUSTOM CUP HOLDER CONSOLE WITH LIGHTER FOR FRONT & CUSTOM
BACK CONSOLE THAT HOLDS A PS2 & DVD PLAYER . ALSO SUEDE HEADLINER .
& BACK DOOR WOOD . 

*I ALSO HAVE EXTRA HEADREST & ARMREST WITH OUT THE STITCHING*

HERES SOME PIC'S . SEATS ARE OUT OF THE CAR & I CAN TAKE MORE 
PIC'S TOMORROW
BACK
















FRONT

FRONT CUSTOM CONSOLE .

BACK OF FRONT SEATS .

TOP OF DSAH .

REAR CUSTOM CENTER CONSOLE & YOU CAN SEE THE HEADLINER


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

hard to concentrate on the interior :biggrin: but looks good


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

lets see the titties i mean the head rest then :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

does she come with it?? :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 8 2008, 10:42 PM~11298468
> *DAMN LOOK WHAT I SAW TODAY @ BOWTIE !!!!!!
> I ASKED TOPO WHO HE IS BUILDING IT FOR , BUT HE
> REFUSED TO TELL ME  :angry:
> ...


Looks like yours, you doing a hard top too! Must be nice. :0


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

yeah look at the steering wheel. :0 :0


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Aug 9 2008, 10:54 AM~11300554
> *yeah look at the steering wheel. :0  :0
> *


And the switch panel. :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Bwahahahaha.... OWN3D! :roflmao:


----------



## str8 pimpin caddy (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

fats n skinnys wow


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 9 2008, 01:59 PM~11300831
> *fats n skinnys wow
> *




:uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

dont start :uh:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota+Aug 9 2008, 09:52 AM~11300549-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*I DON'T KNOW WHAT YOU GUY'S ARE TALKING ABOUT ,
THAT CADI LOOKS NOTHING LIKE MINE :biggrin: *


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 9 2008, 02:16 PM~11301162
> *I DON'T KNOW WHAT YOU GUY'S ARE TALKING ABOUT ,
> THAT CADI LOOKS NOTHING LIKE MINE  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 8 2008, 09:42 PM~11298468
> *DAMN LOOK WHAT I SAW TODAY @ BOWTIE !!!!!!
> I ASKED TOPO WHO HE IS BUILDING IT FOR , BUT HE
> REFUSED TO TELL ME  :angry:
> ...


is this gonna be a hard top?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 9 2008, 02:07 PM~11300870
> *dont start :uh:
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 9 2008, 04:08 PM~11301406
> *is this gonna be a hard top?
> *




Looks Like It... :yes:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 9 2008, 12:16 PM~11301162
> *I DON'T KNOW WHAT YOU GUY'S ARE TALKING ABOUT ,
> THAT CADI LOOKS NOTHING LIKE MINE  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 9 2008, 12:16 PM~11301162
> *I DON'T KNOW WHAT YOU GUY'S ARE TALKING ABOUT ,
> THAT CADI LOOKS NOTHING LIKE MINE  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: Must be Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 94 Brougham (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8 pimpin caddy_@Aug 9 2008, 10:59 AM~11300826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean homie


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 9 2008, 09:34 PM~11304007
> *
> *


 :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 9 2008, 10:06 PM~11304131
> *:worship:  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHA YOU CRAZY BRO :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

Lookin for a big body hood in miami, hit me up if anybody got!!!


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadillacNick_@Aug 10 2008, 08:08 AM~11305279
> *Lookin for a big body hood in miami, hit me up if anybody got!!!
> *


Thought there was a clean ass orange one someone posted in here.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

with the drop skirts


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Aug 7 2008, 04:20 PM~11287202
> *im having a problem on my ride with the front drivers side wheel wobbling slightly when im rolling;
> its not the rims spokes being loose, i already swapped the rim for a brand new one.
> 
> ...


I can almost garuntee its ur bearings on that side....if not ur tie rods....but most likely ur bearings homie


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Aug 10 2008, 10:28 PM~11311818
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


those fleetwoods look good fellas!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Aug 8 2008, 07:59 PM~11297008
> *aint a L99 a 4.3  L05 was the 5.7
> *


Yeah, my bad. I always get those confused, really because I have no sustained interest in those engines. If it's not an LT or LS series, I forgot about it.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 10 2008, 09:44 PM~11309544
> *I can almost garuntee its ur bearings on that side....if not ur tie rods....but most likely ur bearings homie
> *


i thought it was the bearings, but when i jack the rim up and try to shake it i get no play at all. 
the rotor doesnt feel loose ether; but when i spin the rotor parts of it spin lighter than other parts. so i think it might be a warped rotor but im still not convinced it would cause the wheel to wiggle from side to side


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 10 2008, 07:44 PM~11309544
> *I can almost garuntee its ur bearings on that side....if not ur tie rods....but most likely ur bearings homie
> *


*IF ITS THE BEARINGS WOULDN'T YOU HEAR A GROULING SOUND ?? *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 9 2008, 12:16 PM~11301162
> *I DON'T KNOW WHAT YOU GUY'S ARE TALKING ABOUT ,
> THAT CADI LOOKS NOTHING LIKE MINE  :biggrin:
> *


*WE ALL KNOW ITS NOT YOUR'S BUT ITS GOING TO LOOK GOOD ........* :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 11 2008, 12:39 PM~11314347
> *IF ITS THE BEARINGS WOULDN'T YOU HEAR A GROULING SOUND ??
> *


thats the other thing, i dont hear anything unusual even when im hitting the brakes 

and i know its not the wheel, ive tried two rims already both brand new


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Aug 11 2008, 11:34 AM~11314850
> *thats the other thing, i dont hear anything unusual even when im hitting the brakes
> 
> and i know its not the wheel, ive tried two rims already both brand new
> *


*HAVE YOU CHECKED YOUR TIERODS ? *


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 9 2008, 01:40 AM~11299594
> *OK ANY 1 LOCAL WANT SOME LEATHER & SUEDE BIG BODY INTERIOR ?
> FRONT & BACK SEATS , BACK DOOR PANELS , TOP OF DASH ( SUEDE )
> CUSTOM CUP HOLDER CONSOLE WITH LIGHTER FOR FRONT & CUSTOM
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

IM LOOKING AT A 95 WITH A FACTORY SUNROOF BUT IT NEEDS LITTLE THINGS LIKE DRIVER SIDE MIRROR GLOVEBOX LOCK, THE TRUNK LOCK AND THE CADDY EMBLIM OVER THE TRUNK LOCK. ARE THESE THINGS HARD TO FIND FOR THES CARS? THANKS


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

more pics :biggrin:


----------



## staylow (Apr 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 21 2008, 04:56 PM~11141809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS MY BOYZ RIDE


----------



## DenaLove (Jan 4, 2008)

TTMFT!!!


----------



## pfccrider (Dec 9, 2002)

what are things to look for when buying one of these? i'm thinking of picking one up


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 11 2008, 01:45 PM~11314941
> *HAVE YOU CHECKED YOUR TIERODS ?
> *


yeah i did, they look normal im pretty sure its the rotor now


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

I'll finally post some pics of mine after 6 months of stripping it down and repainting it. Its on the streets now cuz its my daily driver. Just gotta build my sub box and put in some FBSS so I can lay it low! Stock is too high!
















"Cashlow Caddy" :biggrin: 








Me and homies Delta


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

tight work


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Aug 12 2008, 11:59 AM~11325341
> *I'll finally post some pics of mine after 6 months of stripping it down and repainting it. Its on the streets now cuz its my daily driver. Just gotta build my sub box and put in some FBSS so I can lay it low! Stock is too high!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Aug 12 2008, 12:59 PM~11325341
> *I'll finally post some pics of mine after 6 months of stripping it down and repainting it. Its on the streets now cuz its my daily driver. Just gotta build my sub box and put in some FBSS so I can lay it low! Stock is too high!
> 
> 
> ...


car looks good


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Aug 12 2008, 06:20 PM~11327828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*BIG PUNCHY'S CADI......*


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

Any body got a hood for a big body lac for sale let me know in miami!!! THANKS


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

ttt


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

Anybody know what could be leaking around the passenger wheel well?

When I park I see drips on both sides of the wheel, and it's all over the wheel well and frame. Black like oil, but I'm pretty sure it's not oil.

I'm not juiced, it's a bagged 93, so it's not a hydro leak or anything.

Any ideas/suggestions?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i the weather stripping for the back window

not the whole thing just the one that connects with the bar that seperates the window with the quarter glass



i need it ASAP


i got money i just need to hurry and get it

please pm if you got it


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Aug 12 2008, 07:47 PM~11328533
> *Anybody know what could be leaking around the passenger wheel well?
> 
> When I park I see drips on both sides of the wheel, and it's all over the wheel well and frame. Black like oil, but I'm pretty sure it's not oil.
> ...


The only thing else on that side is ur power steering fluid resoirvoir.........s check out them lines


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Aug 12 2008, 07:47 PM~11328533
> *Anybody know what could be leaking around the passenger wheel well?
> 
> When I park I see drips on both sides of the wheel, and it's all over the wheel well and frame. Black like oil, but I'm pretty sure it's not oil.
> ...


*CHECK YOUR BRAKE LINE .....*


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Aug 12 2008, 05:20 PM~11327828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 12 2008, 08:48 PM~11329139
> *i the weather stripping for the back window
> 
> not the whole thing just the one that connects with the bar that seperates the window with the quarter glass
> ...


shit if i knew somebody was gonna want it i would have tried to save it all before i cut this bitch


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Aug 12 2008, 06:20 PM~11327828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the one Big Punchy was driving at the Majestics Picnic?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

what year cts does everybody use for their 3rd brake light? 
PM me if its a secret


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Aug 12 2008, 09:29 PM~11329760
> *shit if i knew somebody was gonna want it i would have tried to save it all before i cut this bitch
> *


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Aug 12 2008, 09:41 PM~11329934
> *what year cts does everybody use for their 3rd brake light?
> PM me if its a secret
> *


All CTS are the same!


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Aug 12 2008, 11:05 PM~11329344-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'll check those out, thanks.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 8 2008, 08:42 PM~11298468
> *DAMN LOOK WHAT I SAW TODAY @ BOWTIE !!!!!!
> I ASKED TOPO WHO HE IS BUILDING IT FOR , BUT HE
> REFUSED TO TELL ME  :angry:
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 I RECOGNIZE THE STEERING WHEEL AND THE SWITCHES I GOT PICTURES OF IT FROM BACK IN THE DAYS :0 :0 :0 I KNOW WHOS IT IS :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

OK ANY 1 LOCAL WANT SOME LEATHER & SUEDE BIG BODY INTERIOR ?
FRONT & BACK SEATS , BACK DOOR PANELS , TOP OF DASH ( SUEDE )
CUSTOM CUP HOLDER CONSOLE WITH LIGHTER FOR FRONT & CUSTOM
BACK CONSOLE THAT HOLDS A PS2 & DVD PLAYER . ALSO SUEDE HEADLINER .
& BACK DOOR WOOD . 

*I ALSO HAVE EXTRA HEADREST & ARMREST WITH OUT THE STITCHING*

HERES SOME PIC'S . SEATS ARE OUT OF THE CAR & I CAN TAKE MORE 
PIC'S TOMORROW
BACK
















FRONT

FRONT CUSTOM CONSOLE .

BACK OF FRONT SEATS .

TOP OF DSAH .

REAR CUSTOM CENTER CONSOLE & YOU CAN SEE THE HEADLINER


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

2003-2007 CTS


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

THE WHEELS! :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: wasup fellas i see yall in here :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MY OLD BIG BODY :0 DAMM I MISS HER  I WILL BE BUSTING ANOTHER ONE REAL SOON


----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 13 2008, 04:08 PM~11336210
> *MY OLD BIG BODY  :0  DAMM I MISS HER    I WILL BE BUSTING ANOTHER ONE REAL SOON
> 
> 
> ...



Sick homie


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 13 2008, 03:08 PM~11336210
> *MY OLD BIG BODY  :0  DAMM I MISS HER    I WILL BE BUSTING ANOTHER ONE REAL SOON
> 
> 
> ...


I miss her too. :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Aug 13 2008, 02:24 PM~11335879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DenaLove (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 13 2008, 03:08 PM~11336210
> *MY OLD BIG BODY  :0  DAMM I MISS HER    I WILL BE BUSTING ANOTHER ONE REAL SOON
> 
> 
> ...


I miss mine too.


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN+Aug 13 2008, 04:08 PM~11336210-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAM AND IM TRING TO GET RID OF MINE


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 13 2008, 05:43 PM~11336938
> *I miss mine too.
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE......*


----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Aug 13 2008, 03:24 PM~11335879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Niice


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 13 2008, 07:08 PM~11336210
> *MY OLD BIG BODY  :0  DAMM I MISS HER    I WILL BE BUSTING ANOTHER ONE REAL SOON
> 
> 
> ...















:biggrin: 








:wave:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 13 2008, 06:08 PM~11336210
> *MY OLD BIG BODY  :0  DAMM I MISS HER    I WILL BE BUSTING ANOTHER ONE REAL SOON
> 
> 
> ...


very clean ide miss her too


----------



## EL Marinero (Aug 14, 2008)

ANY BODY GOT PICS OF KANDY ORANGE FLEETS..


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 12 2008, 09:38 PM~11329898
> *Is that the one Big Punchy was driving at the Majestics Picnic?
> *


Yep that's it.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL Marinero_@Aug 14 2008, 12:31 AM~11339738
> *ANY BODY GOT PICS OF KANDY ORANGE FLEETS..
> *


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

we have a parts car.no motor or transmission.the car was crashed so no front clip but it has the pass side fender.take the whole thing for $700
































call 619-466-6388 and ask for neto.its a good parts car if you need a shell or doors or whatever,all for $700


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Aug 12 2008, 10:41 PM~11329934
> *what year cts does everybody use for their 3rd brake light?
> PM me if its a secret
> *


2005 STS


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 13 2008, 05:49 PM~11336550
> *I miss her too.  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: I TOLD YOU I WANTED HER BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 14 2008, 11:48 AM~11343869
> *:angry:  I TOLD YOU I WANTED HER BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHATS UP HOMIE
> *


Hey what's up Big E!? :cheesy: 

Man, it's been a year this month already since I sold it... A guy from Together CC got it... I haven't seen it since... have you?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 14 2008, 01:54 PM~11343921
> *Hey what's up Big E!?  :cheesy:
> 
> Man, it's been a year this month already since I sold it... A guy from Together CC got it... I haven't seen it since... have you?
> *


WHATS UP DOGGIE JUST HERE TRYING TO GET INTO ANOTHER BIGBODY :biggrin: I WISH I KNEW WHERE IT WAS BUT NIMODO GOTTA MOVE ON TO ANOTHER ONE :biggrin: HOW ARE YOU DOING?


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Aug 12 2008, 09:47 PM~11328533
> *Anybody know what could be leaking around the passenger wheel well?
> 
> When I park I see drips on both sides of the wheel, and it's all over the wheel well and frame. Black like oil, but I'm pretty sure it's not oil.
> ...


Is it the water from the A/C? :scrutinize:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 14 2008, 02:55 PM~11343934
> *WHATS UP DOGGIE JUST HERE TRYING TO GET INTO ANOTHER BIGBODY :biggrin:  I WISH I KNEW WHERE IT WAS BUT NIMODO GOTTA MOVE ON TO ANOTHER ONE :biggrin:  HOW ARE YOU DOING?
> *



come get mine already bro...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Aug 14 2008, 02:43 PM~11344358
> *come get mine already bro...
> *


too far dogg if you were closer it be on :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Aug 13 2008, 10:43 PM~11339826
> *Yep that's it.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Just bought a *96 ESTATE EDITION FLEETWOOD * :biggrin: Now lets start the build!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Aug 14 2008, 12:47 PM~11343858
> *2005 STS
> 
> 
> ...


that car keeps saying "do me joe"


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 14 2008, 02:43 PM~11344879
> *Just bought a PIC'S :biggrin: *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 14 2008, 06:26 PM~11345278
> *PIC'S  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Aug 14 2008, 04:10 AM~11340862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :0 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

I was riding today 
thought ide share


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 14 2008, 03:43 PM~11344879
> *Just bought a 96 ESTATE EDITION FLEETWOOD </span>  :biggrin: Now lets start the build!!!  :0  :biggrin:
> *



<span style=\'color:green\'>Tried to find a pic of one :nicoderm: couldnt  

Did find this though.... some trippy cadillacs here  :0 

http://www.car-nection.com/yann/Dbas_txt/Drm77-79.htm


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Aug 14 2008, 08:15 PM~11346195
> *Tried to find a pic of one  :nicoderm: couldnt
> 
> Did find this though.... some trippy cadillacs here  :0
> ...






Yup... Crazy Shiet...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Hopefully I'll be out soon...


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Aug 14 2008, 05:15 PM~11346195
> *Tried to find a pic of one  :nicoderm: couldnt
> 
> Did find this though.... some trippy cadillacs here  :0
> ...


I seen one on there! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Looks like the suede dash I did :cheesy:  





























:biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 14 2008, 06:42 PM~11346901
> *Hopefully I'll be out soon...
> 
> 
> ...


Even left the tag on the sternwheel!!! :0 Now thats Gangsta


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 14 2008, 03:26 PM~11345278
> *PIC'S  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :biggrin: 
Its not time grasshopper!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: abel, Lac-of-Respect, loster87, skooltime, BIGGGBODYFLEET, LuxuriouSMontreaL, Scrilla

:biggrin: Yall searching arnt you??? :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

i want to know where to buy a Top kit; 
or atleast where to order the shell, 
i want to find this style kit; where can i buy it?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 14 2008, 06:42 PM~11346901
> *Hopefully I'll be out soon...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Aug 14 2008, 07:02 PM~11347075
> *i want to know where to buy a Top kit;
> or atleast where to order the shell,
> i want to find this style kit; where can i buy it?
> ...


I got mine from E&G Carriage Top


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

an estate is a wagon aint it???


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Aug 14 2008, 11:47 AM~11343858
> *2005 STS
> 
> 
> ...


That LIGHT on the TRUNK is the S$%&.........
:0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 14 2008, 05:48 PM~11346971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*REAL NICE INTERIORS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 14 2008, 09:55 PM~11347019
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: abel, Lac-of-Respect, loster87, skooltime, BIGGGBODYFLEET, LuxuriouSMontreaL, Scrilla
> 
> ...




:no:


----------



## EL Marinero (Aug 14, 2008)

HEY Does any body know what color does that majestic orange caddy has...


----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 14 2008, 06:42 PM~11346901
> *Hopefully I'll be out soon...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 14 2008, 08:10 PM~11347744
> *:no:
> *


 :twak: Yes you were!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL Marinero_@Aug 14 2008, 08:11 PM~11347757
> *HEY Does any body know what color does that majestic orange caddy has...
> *


Its a new Orange color called Egnaro! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 14 2008, 10:19 PM~11347861
> *:twak: Yes you were!!!  :biggrin:
> *


show us that nexy project man... :biggrin: 

?????????...............96 Cadillac Fleetwood (Estate Edition)


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 14 2008, 08:48 PM~11346971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that blue interior looks tight as fuck...


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 14 2008, 08:42 PM~11346901
> *Hopefully I'll be out soon...
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :0 :0


----------



## DenaLove (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Aug 14 2008, 07:33 PM~11348001
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 14 2008, 08:27 PM~11347945
> *show us that nexy project man... :biggrin:
> 
> ?????????...............96 Cadillac Fleetwood (Estate Edition)
> *


 :nono: Not yet wait till I get waist deep into it first! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 14 2008, 10:38 PM~11348052
> *:nono: Not yet wait till I get waist deep into it first!  :biggrin:
> *


stop teasing fokker... :biggrin:


----------



## DenaLove (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 14 2008, 07:40 PM~11348082
> *stop teasing fokker... :biggrin:
> *


Heres a pic of a Fleetwood Estate Edition.


















































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 14 2008, 03:13 PM~11344102
> *Is it the water from the A/C? :scrutinize:
> *


Nope, unless the A/C is near the rear wheel and the water is "black like oil"  

When I had it in the shop a couple weeks ago, they cleaned and checked that area and said didn't see anything. We were wondering if it could be something leaking from the front and spraying back when I drive. The more I think about it though, if that were the case it would probably be dripping from other places than just around the wheel well, right? Like the front wheel well, or along the frame?
One of my homies said it could be an axle seal? :dunno: 

All I know is this there's been hella leaks from this thing, I've had them all fixed but this last one.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 14 2008, 08:53 PM~11348217
> *Heres a pic of a Fleetwood Estate Edition.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn how did you get a pic of my estate and new fleetwood? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 14 2008, 11:19 PM~11347861
> *:twak: Yes you were!!!  :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 14 2008, 06:42 PM~11346901
> *Hopefully I'll be out soon...
> 
> 
> ...



HEY KEEP DOING UR THING THAT ALC HAS SOME DETAIL CRAFTSMANSHIP IN TI BADDEST FLEETWOOD IVE SEEN DONE UP IN A LONG ASS TIME WHATS THE FINAL BILL


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Aug 14 2008, 10:28 PM~11349038
> *HEY KEEP DOING UR THING THAT ALC HAS SOME DETAIL CRAFTSMANSHIP IN TI BADDEST FLEETWOOD IVE SEEN DONE UP IN A LONG ASS TIME WHATS THE FINAL BILL
> *


I believe I can speak for him on that? PRICELESS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Aug 14 2008, 11:33 PM~11348613
> *Nope, unless the A/C is near the rear wheel and the water is "black like oil"
> 
> When I had it in the shop a couple weeks ago, they cleaned and checked that area and said didn't see anything. We were wondering if it could be something leaking from the front and spraying back when I drive. The more I think about it though, if that were the case it would probably be dripping from other places than just around the wheel well, right? Like the front wheel well, or along the frame?
> ...


transmission fluid


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 14 2008, 09:51 PM~11347539
> *I got mine from E&G Carriage Top
> *


did they give you the option do buy the cloth with it? or did they just sell you the shell? 
thanks for the help


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 14 2008, 04:43 PM~11344879
> *Just bought a 96 ESTATE EDITION FLEETWOOD   :biggrin: Now lets start the build!!!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


I'm not familiar with that. What are the differences?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 14 2008, 08:42 PM~11346901
> *Hopefully I'll be out soon...
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Dave, that's looking classy as hell!!! :0


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect+Aug 14 2008, 08:49 PM~11346977-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I thought you meant the front wheel, and I would have hoped that you'd dip a finger in it, but IDK...water looks black like oil when it's on the ground.  Yeah, if it's from the back, it might be an axle seal. Is it pretty much centered under the axle on the inside of the wheel? That would probably be a seal, but if the bearing were bad enough to blow the seal, you'd feel it. No way it's hydro oil, right? That shouldn't be black anyway...if it is, you better change that!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Aug 15 2008, 09:12 AM~11351139
> *did they give you the option do buy the cloth with it? or did they just sell you the shell?
> thanks for the help
> *


No just the shell!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 15 2008, 09:14 AM~11351155
> *I'm not familiar with that.  What are the differences?
> *


A little longer and a little more room! Has a badge on it that says "Estate Edition"


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 15 2008, 11:37 AM~11351365
> *A little longer and a little more room! Has a badge on it that says "Estate Edition"
> *


thats cool; they make a group of 300s like that now; more leg room in the rear because its suppose to be built for people with drivers and shit like that


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 15 2008, 11:37 AM~11351365
> *A little longer and a little more room! Has a badge on it that says "Estate Edition"
> *


Oh gotcha...I think I've seen those before.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

WHAT YOU GUYS THINK  




> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS+Aug 15 2008, 10:02 AM~11351894-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

*FOR SALE! THIS CAR HAS TO GO!* *Best Offer Takes It Home*... Shoot Me A PM If Your Interested...


Link In Sig... :biggrin:


LMK! :thumbsup:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish+Aug 15 2008, 11:10 AM~11351130-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, it's definitely oily to the touch. The main drips are on both sides of the wheel well because it's sprayed all over the well and dripping down, but there looks to be a little bit centered right behind the wheel.

Definitely not hydro oil, and air don't look like that when it leaks. :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)




----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Aug 15 2008, 12:40 PM~11352500
> *That was my first guess, and the first thing I had them check.
> 
> Yup, it's definitely oily to the touch. The main drips are on both sides of the wheel well because it's sprayed all over the well and dripping down, but there looks to be a little bit centered right behind the wheel.
> ...


IF ITS YOUR REAR WHEEL AREA THATS LEAKING ?
*THEN IT'S YOUR AXLE BEARING SEALS . *
CHANGE THEM ON BOTH SIDES & YOU'LL BE OK .

EDIT =
*OH YA FORGOT TO MENTION , IF YOUR LIFTED
THEN YOU NEED TO HAVE YOUR REAR END WRAPPED
& RE-ENFORCED . IT'S PROBABLY BOWING FROM
ALL THE WEIGHT IN THE TRUNK , & THATS WHY YOUR
SEALS ARE GOING BAD . *


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 15 2008, 04:13 PM~11353301
> *IF ITS YOUR REAR WHEEL AREA THATS LEAKING ?
> THEN IT'S YOUR AXLE BEARING SEALS .
> CHANGE THEM ON BOTH SIDES & YOU'LL BE OK .
> ...


Thanks I figured it had to be something back there.
I'm lifted, but not juice just bags (at least for now :biggrin: )
So I should just need to replace them right??
It's not anything to do with lockup, just weight right? I don't have a huge lockup in the rear, doesn't even clear my tires (155/80/13), just curious


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Aug 15 2008, 02:27 PM~11353432
> *Thanks I figured it had to be something back there.
> I'm lifted, but not juice just bags (at least for now  :biggrin: )
> So I should just need to replace them right??
> ...


YES IT HAS TO DO WITH THE WEIGHT , & RIM SIZE .
I WOULD WRAP IT TO BE ON THE SAFE SIDE , EVEN
THOUGH YOUR ON BAGS .


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 15 2008, 04:30 PM~11353454
> *YES IT HAS TO DO WITH THE WEIGHT , & RIM SIZE .
> I WOULD WRAP IT TO BE ON THE SAFE SIDE , EVEN
> THOUGH YOUR ON BAGS .
> *


  I'll keep that in mind, wanting to juice it eventually anyway. Thanks!


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 14 2008, 09:42 PM~11346901
> *Hopefully I'll be out soon...
> 
> 
> ...



That interior is off the hook.....lovin it...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 15 2008, 06:32 PM~11355103
> *
> *


 uffin: 
Ill burn one with you!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 16 2008, 12:03 AM~11356186
> *uffin:
> Ill burn one with you!!!
> *




:yes:






:biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

im burnin too


> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 15 2008, 11:24 PM~11356344
> *:yes:
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 21 2008, 03:56 PM~11141809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Best pic I've seen in a loooong time! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=425476




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

[/QUOTE]


Trying to put in a lil work so I can ride wit da big boys


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Aug 16 2008, 01:03 AM~11357679
> *  im burnin too
> *


Damn you better go see a doctor! :0 





























:roflmao:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 17 2008, 02:05 PM~11364689
> *Damn you better go see a doctor!  :0
> :roflmao:
> *





X2... Hes :loco: ...



This Aint Fear Factor Lavish... :rofl:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

>


Trying to put in a lil work so I can ride wit da big boys
[/quote]

:thumbsup:
Ive been putting in alittle work myself!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 17 2008, 01:05 PM~11364689
> *Damn you better go see a doctor!  :0
> :roflmao:
> *


lol i already saw the doctor today; so i can keep burnin


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 17 2008, 01:16 PM~11364759
> *X2... Hes  :loco: ...
> This Aint Fear Factor Lavish... :rofl:
> *


whats crazy about smoking?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Aug 17 2008, 11:55 AM~11364993
> *lol i already saw the doctor today; so i can keep burnin
> *


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

ANOTHER SUNNY SUNDAY IN THE NETHERLANDS :tears:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

RAIN SUCKS BUT TIGHT LAC


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> Trying to put in a lil work so I can ride wit da big boys


:thumbsup:
Ive been putting in alittle work myself!!! :biggrin:
[/quote]
Fuck that u need to take a break so us po folks can catch up!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Thought I told you I was working on my Estate Edition!!! :0 :0 :0 








I got more pics in my topic. But remember this is just the beginning!!!


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> Fuck that u need to take a break so us po folks can catch up!


Thought I told you I was working on my Estate Edition!!! :0 :0 :0 








[/quote]
:0


----------



## DenaLove (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 17 2008, 01:22 PM~11365723
> *Thought I told you I was working on my Estate Edition!!!  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Aug 17 2008, 12:42 PM~11365262
> *ANOTHER SUNNY SUNDAY IN THE NETHERLANDS  :tears:
> 
> 
> *


Ride looks sick Edwin! :thumbsup:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> Thought I told you I was working on my Estate Edition!!! :0 :0 :0


:0
[/quote]


sweet a second one :0 The fornt is the fun part from what i hear


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 17 2008, 10:22 PM~11365723
> *Thought I told you I was working on my Estate Edition!!!  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


another photoshop, right?


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Aug 18 2008, 12:07 PM~11371632
> *another photoshop, right?
> *


Sadly, I don't think it is. But I hope so  
The roadmaster estate edition is a wagon.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

ya but that seem to be a roadmaster or caprice with a fleetwood front end?
seen sumtn like that a while ago up in here but that was definately a p-shop..


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Aug 18 2008, 10:43 AM~11371949
> *ya but that seem to be a roadmaster or caprice with a fleetwood front end?
> seen sumtn like that  a while ago up in here but that was definately a p-shop..
> *


:uh: :nono: :biggrin:
A little bit more than just a frontend goes into it! Plus a Fleetwood front clip want just bolt on!!! :0 :biggrin: It takes ALOT more than just a front clip to do this here! EVERYTHING has to be fabricated! EVERYTHING!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Aug 18 2008, 01:43 PM~11371949
> *ya but that seem to be a roadmaster or caprice with a fleetwood front end?
> *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 18 2008, 07:21 PM~11372247
> *:uh:  :nono: :biggrin:
> A little bit more than just a frontend goes into it! Plus a Fleetwood front clip want just bolt on!!!  :0  :biggrin: It takes ALOT more than just a front clip to do this here! EVERYTHING has to be fabricated! EVERYTHING!!!  :nicoderm:
> *


If it was easy everybody would have one  
Im not dissin somebodys work but if it's real I wanna see more is all. 
looks koo already but a nice paintjob would really set it off..


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Aug 18 2008, 03:13 PM~11373223
> *If it was easy everybody would have one
> Im not dissin somebodys work but if it's real I wanna see more is all.
> looks koo already but a nice paintjob would really set it off..
> *


I'm sure homie's gonna do more than just a nice paint job, he don't fuck around :biggrin: 
Do your thing Lac! Even if it is a wagon.. :0  :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Aug 18 2008, 04:14 PM~11373820
> *I'm sure homie's gonna do more than just a nice paint job, he don't fuck around  :biggrin:
> Do your thing Lac! Even if it is a wagon..  :0    :biggrin:
> *


its gonna be interesting to see how the rear cylinders will fit with the 3rd row seating, and where the setups gonna be located. its definitely gong to be differnt


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Aug 18 2008, 01:13 PM~11373223
> *If it was easy everybody would have one
> Im not dissin somebodys work but if it's real I wanna see more is all.
> looks koo already but a nice paintjob would really set it off..
> *


Naw Homie I didnt take it like that!!! Im just waiting to post more pic after I do ALOT more. So look for it around the first of the year!!! :thumbsup:
Oh I forgot I did put more pics on my topic! :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Aug 18 2008, 02:14 PM~11373820
> *I'm sure homie's gonna do more than just a nice paint job, he don't fuck around  :biggrin:
> Do your thing Lac! Even if it is a wagon..  :0    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Aug 18 2008, 07:08 PM~11375496
> *its gonna be interesting to see how the rear cylinders will fit with the 3rd row seating, and where the setups gonna be located. its definitely gong to be differnt
> *


 :yes: I wouldn't be surprised if this fool comes out with an all chrome vert wagon! :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Aug 18 2008, 08:05 PM~11377260
> *:yes: I wouldn't be surprised if this fool comes out with an all chrome vert wagon!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Aug 18 2008, 08:39 PM~11378442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Aug 19 2008, 12:39 AM~11378442
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

nice lac...


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Aug 18 2008, 10:39 PM~11378442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is the caddy from legends car club, if so mang i lovethe spinning wire wheel on the booty kit


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 19 2008, 03:46 AM~11377078
> *Naw Homie I didnt take it like that!!! Im just waiting to post more pic after I do ALOT more. So look for it around the first of the year!!!  :thumbsup:
> Oh I forgot I did put more pics on my topic!  :biggrin:
> *


Ill be on the lookout for this one fa sho :thumbsup:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 18 2008, 02:21 PM~11372247
> *:uh:  :nono: :biggrin:
> A little bit more than just a frontend goes into it! Plus a Fleetwood front clip want just bolt on!!!  :0  :biggrin: It takes ALOT more than just a front clip to do this here! EVERYTHING has to be fabricated! EVERYTHING!!!  :nicoderm:
> *



Exactly... one has been completed and took him forever to do the front. I know of 2 others in the making.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Aug 18 2008, 10:08 PM~11379423
> *is the caddy from legends car club, if so mang i lovethe spinning wire wheel on the booty kit
> *


YUP LEGENDS FROM RIVERSIDE 

''SOUTHERN COMFORT''


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by green ice+Aug 18 2008, 11:08 PM~11379423-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pics or vids of this??


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by green ice+Aug 19 2008, 01:08 AM~11379423-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 18 2008, 11:22 PM~11377413
> *:roflmao:
> *


ya but u was probably thinking it :biggrin: :tongue:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 19 2008, 06:47 AM~11380573
> *Pics or vids of this??
> *


NOT RIGHT NOW THATS THE ONLY 1 BUT I THINK THERES MORE ON THE OTHER PC
NO VIDS THOUGH


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Aug 18 2008, 09:39 PM~11378442
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i like that gold leafing


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Aug 19 2008, 09:35 AM~11381286
> *NOT RIGHT NOW THATS THE ONLY 1 BUT I THINK THERES MORE ON THE OTHER PC
> NO VIDS THOUGH
> *


The whole rim spin then?


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 19 2008, 06:47 AM~11380573
> *Pics or vids of this??
> *


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 16 2008, 07:37 AM~11358323
> *Best pic I've seen in a loooong time! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks man


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Aug 19 2008, 09:08 AM~11381079
> *ya but u was probably thinking it  :biggrin:  :tongue:
> *


Naw not really! I was laughing cause I was joking with a Homieboy about making it a Elco!!! :0 :biggrin: 
But Im not!!! :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Aug 18 2008, 09:39 PM~11378442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


O.g Southern Comfort


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 19 2008, 08:47 AM~11381400
> *The whole rim spin then?
> *


YUP


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 18 2008, 05:22 PM~11370905
> *Ride looks sick Edwin! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks J.
When you're going to Japan?


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Aug 19 2008, 12:05 PM~11382719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Theres the modern day gangster :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 14 2008, 10:28 PM~11347955
> *that blue interior looks tight as fuck...
> *


thanks man :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

*FOR SALE! THIS CAR HAS TO GO!* *Best Offer Takes It Home*... Shoot Me A PM If Your Interested...


Link: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=425476 ... :biggrin:


LMK! :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Aug 19 2008, 10:34 PM~11390174
> *
> 
> 
> ...












:0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Aug 20 2008, 01:34 AM~11390174
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

Do the stock vinyl tops on these come off easy?
And once they're off it's just vinyl right, like it could be rolled up and shipped easily?

I'm thinking of buying a new one from someone but wasn't sure if they're a pain/expensive to ship.

I know they can get messed up when taking it off if it's old, but this one is supposed to be fairly new.


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

i was planning to get rid of my top .. am i going to have to redo something in top ?


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Aug 20 2008, 07:29 PM~11396473
> *i was planning to get rid of my top .. am i going to have to redo something in top ?
> *


what kinda top you got? tuxedo vynil or shell top with canvas?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Aug 19 2008, 10:34 PM~11390174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS GOOD ........*


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

One, One Fleetwood Hah, Hah, Hah!!!








Two, Two Fleetwood Hah, Hah, Hah!!!








Three, Three Fleetwood Hah, Hah, Hah!!!








Four, Four Fleetwood Hah, Hah, Hah!!!








Four Fleetwoods in my presents Hah, Hah, Hah!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:uh: 




































:biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

I WANT 2 SEE MORE PICS OF THAT BIG BODY WAGON SHIT LOOK GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 20 2008, 10:18 PM~11398559
> *One, One Fleetwood Hah, Hah, Hah!!!
> 
> 
> ...



should we just call you MR. FLEETWOOD :biggrin:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Jul 22 2008, 04:46 PM~11152353
> *When I get bored I like to bust a 3
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT SET UP DO YOU HAVE???


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Aug 20 2008, 10:44 PM~11399508
> *I WANT 2 SEE MORE PICS OF THAT BIG BODY WAGON SHIT LOOK GOOD :biggrin:
> *


I will after the beginning of the year!!! :0


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 20 2008, 10:48 PM~11399544
> *should we just call you MR. FLEETWOOD :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Aug 20 2008, 09:58 PM~11399630
> *WHAT SET UP DO YOU HAVE???
> *


3 pump, 10 battery, 14" cylinders.....it does the job


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 21 2008, 12:48 AM~11399544
> *should we just call you MR. FLEETWOOD :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Aug 21 2008, 09:20 AM~11401794
> *x2
> *



x3 his missing a fleetwood limo :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Aug 21 2008, 09:52 AM~11402051
> *x3 his missing a fleetwood limo  :biggrin:
> *


I got the moldings!!! :biggrin: Is that close enough? :biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 21 2008, 09:57 AM~11402087
> *I got the moldings!!!  :biggrin: Is that close enough?  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: close now get a LImo :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Aug 21 2008, 10:02 AM~11402132
> *:biggrin:  close now get a LImo  :biggrin:
> *


I got enough parts! Maybe I could glue them all together!!! :scrutinize: :rofl:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 21 2008, 10:07 AM~11402161
> *I got enough parts! Maybe I could glue them all together!!!  :scrutinize:  :rofl:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Aug 21 2008, 10:10 AM~11402193
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I can make it look like Noah's Ark with Fleetwood Moldings!
:twak: OK! Sorry I got carried away!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 21 2008, 10:14 AM~11402218
> *I can make it look like Noah's Ark with Fleetwood Moldings!
> :twak: OK! Sorry I got carried away!!!  :biggrin:
> *



that be bad azz :0 

:twak: :twak:


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

:0 :0


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect+Aug 20 2008, 10:18 PM~11398559-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Count Fleetwood seems to fit better  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Renaul_@Aug 21 2008, 03:15 PM~11404244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Aug 21 2008, 04:56 PM~11405615
> *Count Fleetwood seems to fit better  :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> 
> *


*Hah, Hah, Hah!!! *:biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Aug 21 2008, 10:52 AM~11402515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :nicoderm:


----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Aug 21 2008, 10:52 AM~11402515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 20 2008, 06:36 PM~11396543
> *what kinda top you got? tuxedo vynil or shell top with canvas?
> *


the rag


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

REPING THE MIA


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Renaul_@Aug 21 2008, 04:15 PM~11404244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF is that? :ugh:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Aug 22 2008, 07:33 AM~11410352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*FULLTIME~HUSTLE COMMING SOON!!!!*


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 20 2008, 10:18 PM~11398559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice photoshop, I wanted to build ones of those but couldnt find a wagon around here. Just stumbled across my Bigbody. Im in Hicksville, Iowa!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Aug 22 2008, 08:33 AM~11410352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful! :worship:


I love my cadillac but..... hno: hno:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Aug 22 2008, 08:22 AM~11410008
> *the rag
> *


if its the vynil its going to have the vynil and padding ontop if its canvas its gonna have a fiberglass shell under it


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Aug 22 2008, 06:27 PM~11414279
> *Beautiful! :worship:
> I love my cadillac but..... hno: hno:
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 94 Brougham (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Aug 22 2008, 07:33 AM~11410352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  clean


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Aug 22 2008, 04:27 PM~11414279
> *Beautiful! :worship:
> I love my cadillac but..... hno: hno:
> 
> *


*IM AT 192,000 ..........*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@Aug 22 2008, 07:33 AM~11410352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS GOOD......*


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

:biggrin: 
*CHECK IT OUT ... TALK ABOUT TAKING CARE OF 
BUSINESS !!! THE MAN ( TOPO ) KNOCKING OUT 
THE WORK ON MY BIG BODY LIKE NOTHING . 
SHIT I HAVE TO BOW DOWN ON THE TIME & 
PREPERATION & QUALITY HE PUT'S INTO BUILDING 
THESE 2 DOORS . HE IS MOST DEFINATELY THE MAN 
WHEN IT COMES TO MODIFICATIONS ON CADILLACS
& ANY OTHER CAR HE PUTS HIS MAGIC TOUCH ON .*</span>


*DOORS DONE*
<img src=\'http://img223.imageshack.us/img223/8333/mybigbody025id5.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img124.imageshack.us/img124/264/mybigbody026bj5.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*PILLARS MOVED & WELDED IN NEW POSITION , ALSO THE REARUPPER DOOR PART *<img src=\'http://img296.imageshack.us/img296/5306/mybigbody027yo3.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img261.imageshack.us/img261/6222/mybigbody031cz7.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*REAR QUARTER PATCHED *
<img src=\'http://img223.imageshack.us/img223/9316/mybigbody020zr4.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*NEW REAR DECK FABRICATED & READ TO WELD IN PLACE*
<img src=\'http://img124.imageshack.us/img124/2873/mybigbody021bg8.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img296.imageshack.us/img296/8715/mybigbody022qp4.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img261.imageshack.us/img261/7912/mybigbody023zs8.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/2733/mybigbody024vr0.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<span style=\'color:blue\'>
*FORGOT TO MENTION THE TOP WAS ALREADY CUT , SHORTNED , MOVED
FORWARD , & WELDED BACK ON *

SORRY FOR THE EDITING .


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Aug 22 2008, 07:52 PM~11415782
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Aug 22 2008, 07:31 PM~11415611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I am loving this one! :biggrin: Nice


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 22 2008, 07:37 PM~11415674
> *:biggrin:
> CHECK IT OUT ... TALK ABOUT TAKING CARE OF
> BUSINESS !!! THE MAN ( TOPO ) KNOCKING OUT
> ...


*NOBODY FUCKIN WITH TOPO WHEN IT COMES TO BUILDING THESE 2DR. BIGBODYS !! *


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Aug 22 2008, 08:28 PM~11416090
> *NOBODY FUCKIN WITH TOPO WHEN IT COMES TO BUILDING THESE 2DR. BIGBODYS !!
> *


*SHIT BRO NOBODY CAN FUCK WITH TOPO WHEN IT COME'S TO
ANYTHING HE PUT'S HIS HANDS ON :biggrin: *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 22 2008, 08:43 PM~11416235
> *SHIT BRO NOBODY CAN FUCK WITH TOPO WHEN IT COME'S TO
> ANYTHING HE PUT'S HIS HANDS ON  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: .......... :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 22 2008, 09:37 PM~11415674
> *:biggrin:
> CHECK IT OUT ... TALK ABOUT TAKING CARE OF
> BUSINESS !!! THE MAN ( TOPO ) KNOCKING OUT
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 22 2008, 08:37 PM~11415674
> *:biggrin:
> CHECK IT OUT ... TALK ABOUT TAKING CARE OF
> BUSINESS !!! THE MAN ( TOPO ) KNOCKING OUT
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 22 2008, 09:14 PM~11416508
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: IT'S GETTING THERE BRO , SOON REAL FUCKIN SOON :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 22 2008, 10:40 PM~11416695
> *:biggrin:  IT'S GETTING THERE BRO , SOON  REAL FUCKIN SOON  :biggrin:
> *


IN GOOD HANDS :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 22 2008, 09:44 PM~11416717
> *IN  GOOD  HANDS    :biggrin:
> *


YUP YOU KNOW IT :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 22 2008, 07:37 PM~11415674
> *:biggrin:
> CHECK IT OUT ... TALK ABOUT TAKING CARE OF
> BUSINESS !!! THE MAN ( TOPO ) KNOCKING OUT
> ...


BAD ASS


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:uh: well that shits ok i guess if you like the 2 dooe hard tops, :scrutinize: :around: 



naw just fucking around Angelo, looking good.  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Aug 22 2008, 10:59 PM~11416814
> *:uh: well that shits ok i guess if you like the 2 dooe hard tops, :scrutinize:  :around:
> naw just fucking around Angelo, looking good.   :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Aug 22 2008, 09:59 PM~11416814
> *:uh: well that shits ok i guess if you like the 2 dooe hard tops, :scrutinize:  :around:
> naw just fucking around Angelo, looking good.   :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :twak: 
WELL I DO LIKE IT BETTER THAN A CONVERT WITH MIDGET
SHORT DOOR'S THAT NEED TO B EXTENDED :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
DON'T GET UPSET BRO , YOU KNOW I'M JUST GIVING YOU A HARD TIME :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 22 2008, 11:09 PM~11416881
> *:angry:  :twak:
> WELL I DO LIKE IT BETTER THAN A CONVERT WITH MIDGET
> SHORT DOOR'S THAT NEED TO B EXTENDED  :0
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 22 2008, 10:09 PM~11416881
> *:angry:  :twak:
> WELL I DO LIKE IT BETTER THAN A CONVERT WITH MIDGET
> SHORT DOOR'S THAT NEED TO B EXTENDED  :0
> ...


 :uh: :angry: upset????? WTF you talking about i wouldn'tdo that shit :biggrin:  i know how to take a joke its cool. i am setting things up with Jason at empire doing my doors fucker. :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Aug 22 2008, 10:15 PM~11416906
> *:uh:  :angry: upset????? WTF you talking about i wouldn'tdo that shit :biggrin:    i know how to take a joke its cool. i am setting things up with Jason at empire doing my doors fucker. :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


YA I KNOW YOU ARE BRO , REMEBER I'M THE 1 WHO TOLD YOU TO HAVE THEM 
DONE . THAT'S WHY I MENTIONED THE DOORS :biggrin: 

DON'T FORGET THAT OTHER STUFF I TOLD YOU THAT YOU SHOULD DO BRO :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 22 2008, 10:18 PM~11416929
> *YA I KNOW YOU ARE BRO , REMEBER I'M THE 1 WHO TOLD YOU TO HAVE THEM
> DONE . THAT'S WHY I MENTIONED THE DOORS  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



:biggrin: i got you  :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 22 2008, 10:35 PM~11417046
> *:wave:
> *


wadup big scrilla any luck with the ride yet?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Aug 23 2008, 01:36 AM~11417052
> *wadup big scrilla any luck with the ride yet?
> *




:dunno:




Ojala Para El Fin De Esta Mes Hay Alguien...


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 22 2008, 07:37 PM~11415674
> *:biggrin:
> CHECK IT OUT ... TALK ABOUT TAKING CARE OF
> BUSINESS !!! THE MAN ( TOPO ) KNOCKING OUT
> ...



gonna be shuttin shit down all over again :0  hey man by any chance do you have any pics of that purpleish brougham thats on the left of your car? cars looking nice bro


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Aug 22 2008, 08:33 PM~11415632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf thats a bad ass pic, where da hell is beach patrol at when you need them


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $AVAGE_@Aug 22 2008, 10:14 PM~11415976
> *I am loving this one! :biggrin: Nice
> *


Yeah, that shit is clean and simple.


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Aug 22 2008, 10:28 PM~11416090
> *NOBODY FUCKIN WITH TOPO WHEN IT COMES TO BUILDING THESE 2DR. BIGBODYS !!
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umU2PboF7ps


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Aug 22 2008, 06:31 PM~11415611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :worship:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 22 2008, 06:37 PM~11415674
> *:biggrin:
> CHECK IT OUT ... TALK ABOUT TAKING CARE OF
> BUSINESS !!! THE MAN ( TOPO ) KNOCKING OUT
> ...



:0 :0 :0 
:thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Aug 22 2008, 03:27 PM~11414279
> *I love my cadillac but..... hno: hno:
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 Damn!


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Aug 22 2008, 05:27 PM~11414279
> *Beautiful! :worship:
> I love my cadillac but..... hno: hno:
> 
> *


what wrong with this pic ur speedometer says 2 million miles lol, oh well its a General Motors product u take care of it, it will take care of u :uh:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 23 2008, 03:37 PM~11419700
> *:0  :worship:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Aug 23 2008, 04:37 PM~11419980
> *what wrong with this pic ur speedometer says 2 million miles lol, oh well its a General Motors product u take care of it, it will take care of u :uh:
> *


uhhh, 200,000
note to self... always count money from green ice!  :biggrin: 

True though, as long as it's taken care of it's straight. Plus if there's 13's on it (like there should be!  ) there's probably way less miles on it


----------



## DenaLove (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Aug 23 2008, 08:14 AM~11418495
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umU2PboF7ps
> *


 :worship: Yezzurrrrrrrrrrrrr.....


----------



## 94roadmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

i bet sectioning that roof on the 4 door was a bitch


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by green ice+Aug 23 2008, 05:37 PM~11419980-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 24 2008, 05:27 PM~11425551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Never get tired of seeing this one.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 24 2008, 03:27 PM~11425551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ESE NO :thumbsup:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Aug 25 2008, 10:36 AM~11431658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAWN DAWG THAT A NICE AND CLEAN CADDY :biggrin: .....YOU RIDING ON 14" ALL THAT WAY AND THE BUMPER KIT ASWELL?..........


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by green ice+Aug 23 2008, 03:37 PM~11419980-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: 

No only 200 thou  

13's are all I roll other than stock, anything else would be like me wearing a 49er jersey (Born and raised Raider fan :biggrin: ). Had to pull them off because Im not lifted (yet) and smashed yet another catalytic converter :banghead:

By the way, what size is the exhaust? (2", 2.25", 2.50"???) Replaced my cats before but forgot which size to order and I want to order today so I can get it on by Friday... big cruise going on here and cant roll sounding like I got marbles in my pipes. :angry:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Aug 25 2008, 01:01 PM~11432537
> *:0 hno:
> :roflmao:
> 
> ...


ha ha ha :biggrin:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Aug 20 2003, 07:15 PM~990602
> *Here's mine
> 
> 
> ...


whats the pint on this cadi call?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Aug 25 2008, 03:55 PM~11433007
> *whats the pint on this cadi call?
> *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

the pint or paint? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Aug 25 2008, 02:02 PM~11433589
> *the pint or paint?  :0  :biggrin:
> *


PAINT......


----------



## DenaLove (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Aug 25 2008, 09:34 AM~11431647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tight ass Cadi. Although I'm not into 2" white walls and 14's. But I do like the ghost patterns.


----------



## DenaLove (Jan 4, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzZPFXcB5MQ&feature=related


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 25 2008, 06:21 PM~11435531
> *Tight ass Cadi. Although I'm not into 2" white walls and 14's. But I do like the ghost patterns.
> *


X2


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 25 2008, 04:21 PM~11435531
> *Tight ass Cadi. Although I'm not into 2" white walls and 14's. But I do like the ghost patterns.
> *


x3


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Aug 25 2008, 11:55 AM~11433007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's the same color I had on my first big body... It's the stock '93 dark blue color... Don't know the paint code though.


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

This was the '94 big body I had last year...


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

This is the '95 I have now...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

*"The Mother Ship"
StL lowridin!!*


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Aug 25 2008, 08:33 PM~11437820
> *"The Mother Ship"
> StL lowridin!!
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by Anteazy+Aug 25 2008, 08:35 PM~11437840-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 25 2008, 07:46 PM~11437116
> *That's the same color I had on my first big body... It's the stock '93 dark blue color... Don't know the paint code though.
> 
> 
> ...


I WOULD REALLY APRECIATE IF ANY ONE HOOK IT UP WITH THE INFO ON THE PAINT.......


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 25 2008, 07:55 PM~11437281
> *This is the '95 I have now...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Aug 25 2008, 10:34 PM~11438471
> *I WOULD REALLY APRECIATE IF ANY ONE HOOK IT UP WITH THE INFO ON THE PAINT.......
> *


x2


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Aug 26 2008, 12:34 AM~11438471
> *I WOULD REALLY APRECIATE IF ANY ONE HOOK IT UP WITH THE INFO ON THE PAINT.......
> *




This Might Be The Info:




30U Primary Color, Exterior, Medium Adriatic Blue Metallic


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Aug 25 2008, 07:36 PM~11437848
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :worship:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Aug 25 2008, 08:59 PM~11438694
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 25 2008, 09:33 PM~11438963
> *This Might Be The Info:
> 30U      Primary Color, Exterior, Medium Adriatic Blue Metallic
> *


That sounds about right, Mr. Scrilla


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 25 2008, 10:33 PM~11438963
> *This Might Be The Info:
> 30U      Primary Color, Exterior, Medium Adriatic Blue Metallic
> *



Thats it for sure,that was the color of my first one.Someone was selling a gallon of that paint and clear a couple of months ago,don't know if it sold.


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Is the trunk mirror set for the 94-96 Impala the same as the set for the 93-96 Fleetwood?
Saw this in the Classic Industries calog:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Aug 26 2008, 11:18 AM~11441528
> *Is the trunk mirror set for the 94-96 Impala the same as the set for the 93-96 Fleetwood?
> Saw this in the Classic Industries calog:
> 
> ...


nope they wont work, that place that makes those mirrors has one set just for 93-96 fleetwoods for $159.00, i just cant think of the name of the company


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 25 2008, 10:33 PM~11438963
> *This Might Be The Info:
> 30U      Primary Color, Exterior, Medium Adriatic Blue Metallic
> *


THANKS FOR THE INFO BIG DAWG :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

gotz to have the mirrors


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Aug 26 2008, 09:38 AM~11441688
> *gotz to have the mirrors
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Aug 26 2008, 10:38 AM~11441688
> *gotz to have the mirrors
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Aug 26 2008, 10:38 AM~11441688
> *gotz to have the mirrors
> *


I can get them for anybody that wants them!


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 26 2008, 08:21 PM~11442060
> *I can get them for anybody that wants them!
> *


How much homie?


----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Aug 25 2008, 08:35 PM~11437840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE CADI


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> Beautiful! :worship:
> I love my cadillac but..... hno: hno:
> 
> [/quote
> ITS ALL GOOD DAWG....AS LONG YOU TAKECARE OF IT YOU STRAIGHT.....WHEN I GOT MY CADILLAC IT WAS ONLY 18,000 MILES :biggrin: NOW THAT FUCKERS HAVE 21,3000  ......I GUEES I CAN SAY THAT IM A LUCKY ASS FOOTO HAVE BUT HEY ITS ALL GOOD ITS MY DAILY ONE SO I GUESS SOONER OR LATERS WILL REACH UP THERE DONT KNOW WHEN TOUGHT..........AND IM STILL LOOKING FOR A CADI THAT WILL BE AROUND 10,0000 OR EVEN LESS....


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

whats the ticket on the mirrors for the trunk?


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 25 2008, 11:33 PM~11438963
> *This Might Be The Info:
> 30U      Primary Color, Exterior, Medium Adriatic Blue Metallic
> *


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

BigBody Lasercut Tail light covers will be available real soon.These are the designs we have so far.If you want something kustom.PM me.


----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 26 2008, 03:07 PM~11444155
> *BigBody Lasercut Tail light covers will be available real soon.These are the designs we have so far.If you want something kustom.PM me.
> 
> 
> ...



how much ?? can u do them in gold? do this just go over ur tail light?


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 26 2008, 01:55 AM~11437281
> *This is the '95 I have now...
> 
> 
> ...



damn dustin...you and your big bodies... :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Aug 26 2008, 05:53 PM~11445118
> *how much ?? can u do them in gold? do this just go over ur tail light?
> *


yes we can do gold.i need to get a price.we are cutting the first set this week.i will keep you posted.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo+Aug 26 2008, 02:48 AM~11439464-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 26 2008, 08:18 PM~11445296
> *yes we can do gold.i need to get a price.we are cutting the first set this week.i will keep you posted.
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 26 2008, 06:55 PM~11446102
> *:biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## DenaLove (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Aug 25 2008, 07:33 PM~11437820
> *"The Mother Ship"
> StL lowridin!!
> 
> ...


I got you homie!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PR-m-QDDKPI


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Aug 26 2008, 09:58 PM~11446133
> *:biggrin:
> *




:nicoderm:


----------



## DenaLove (Jan 4, 2008)

What it do?


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 26 2008, 11:04 PM~11446864
> *What it do?
> 
> 
> ...


Damn :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 26 2008, 11:04 PM~11446864
> *What it do?
> 
> 
> ...





:cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 26 2008, 07:55 PM~11446102
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 26 2008, 10:04 PM~11446864
> *What it do?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  
Wasn't this just in LRM?


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Aug 26 2008, 04:03 PM~11445189
> *damn dustin...you and your big bodies... :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: I know, I know... This is my 3rd big body and my 5th Cadillac... Hey, what can I say!? :uh:  

How ya been big G!? I saw you cruising through the Strictly Family get-together at Elysian a little over a week ago.


-V-


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Aug 26 2008, 07:28 PM~11447125
> *:0
> Wasn't this just in LRM?
> *



Yeah, September issue... Bad ass shot


----------



## DenaLove (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Aug 26 2008, 07:28 PM~11447125
> *:0
> Wasn't this just in LRM?
> *


Yep. When it comes to hopping big bodies....Syid from No Limit dont play around! Old boy knows what he's doing. He's had a few.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

What it do?










Thats a Bad ass pic right there Homie!!! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Aug 26 2008, 01:38 PM~11441688
> *gotz to have the mirrors
> 
> 
> ...


*DAMN....I miss that car  *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 26 2008, 10:04 PM~11446864
> *What it do?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

STILL IN THE WORKS :0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Aug 26 2008, 12:35 PM~11441655
> *nope they wont work, that place that makes those mirrors has one set just for 93-96 fleetwoods for $159.00, i just cant think of the name of the company
> *



http://www.mdctinc.com/


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Aug 26 2008, 04:53 PM~11445118
> *how much ?? can u do them in gold? do this just go over ur tail light?
> *


 :biggrin: oh yeas we can do that shit! and yup they go over the tail lights


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 27 2008, 12:09 AM~11447636
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:cheesy:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Aug 27 2008, 12:39 PM~11450700
> *:biggrin:
> *





:nicoderm:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

this is my daily driver. not done yet still workin' on it


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Aug 26 2008, 04:22 PM~11443740
> *ITS ALL GOOD DAWG....AS LONG YOU TAKECARE OF IT YOU STRAIGHT.....WHEN  I GOT MY CADILLAC IT WAS ONLY 18,000 MILES :biggrin:  NOW THAT FUCKERS HAVE 21,3000  ......I GUEES I CAN SAY THAT IM A LUCKY ASS  FOOTO HAVE BUT HEY ITS ALL GOOD ITS MY DAILY ONE SO I GUESS SOONER OR LATERS WILL REACH UP THERE DONT KNOW WHEN TOUGHT..........AND IM STILL LOOKING FOR A CADI THAT WILL BE AROUND 10,0000 OR EVEN LESS....
> *


WTF


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Some pics of my ride from this past weekend...

From the Drastic BBQ on Saturday 





























From SoLow on Sunday 



















:roflmao: Part lowrider, part mudder. :biggrin:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

still in da works


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 27 2008, 10:16 AM~11451001
> *WTF
> *



THIS IS WHAT I MEAN 21,354........STILL MY DAILY....BUT RIGH NOW IM GETTING READY TO SELL IT...OR MAYBE SOME TRADE...


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Renaul_@Aug 27 2008, 02:37 PM~11451568
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:cheesy: 



Week And A Half Away...


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 27 2008, 10:20 AM~11451020
> *Some pics of my ride from this past weekend...
> 
> From the Drastic BBQ on Saturday
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

im going to change the battery cables.


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

need some work & she will be nice :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

for sale 93-96 big body dog house grill $400 still loks new no fades or dings :biggrin: pm me if intrested im going to be in L.A. this weekend :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Aug 27 2008, 06:31 PM~11453708
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 26 2008, 10:09 PM~11447636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Here comes the pink hate :0 

Post up a before (when it was first lifted) pic along with one of these after pics  a lot of people will not notice the subtle changes you have made over time :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Aug 27 2008, 07:19 PM~11454160
> * :0 Here comes the pink hate  :0
> 
> Post up a before (when it was first lifted) pic along with one of these after pics   a lot of people will not notice the subtle changes you have made over time :thumbsup:
> *





:uh: 



Do You Realize What Youve Just Done???? :wow:


Here Comes The Stampede Of Pictures! hno: Oh No, You Can Feel The Floor Rumbling! :roflmao:




:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 25 2008, 08:51 PM~11437208
> *This was the '94 big body I had last year...
> 
> 
> ...


what happened to my tuck? :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 25 2008, 08:55 PM~11437281
> *This is the '95 I have now...
> 
> 
> ...


HEY I NEED THOSE SKIRTS AND THE GRILL?  WHERE CAN I GET THEM AT?


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 27 2008, 05:21 PM~11454188
> *:uh:
> Do You Realize What Youve Just Done???? :wow:
> Here Comes The Stampede Of Pictures! hno: Oh No, You Can Feel The Floor Rumbling!  :roflmao:
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :roflmao: Yes he catches shit for that too, but I did say "A" picture


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Aug 27 2008, 07:32 PM~11454295
> * :0  :biggrin:  :roflmao: Yes he catches shit for that too, but I did say "A" picture
> *





But Its All Good In My Book, Hes Helped Give Folks Ideas... The Setup Is Nice And His Picture Quality Is Great...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz+Aug 27 2008, 06:19 PM~11454160-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol thanks man..ive been better about not posting so many lately lol...its been a long time really since i posted a bunch lol....but i will do a few before and afters since it was requested :roflmao:....just a few :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

the beginning....


























a few months later...


























then a trunk fire...

























dam that sucked....so i did this...


























then i changed it up a little more...


























Then i wasnt satisfied with that...
added more chrome and hardlines...









then i just finished this up a month or so ago





































wow see what you made me do Cali-Stylz :roflmao:


if people cant see changes in all that i dont know what else the fuck to do :roflmao:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

looks good aaron


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

My homie got a 95 Concourse, he got some 13X7 spokes for it but they wouldn't fir cuz the skirt. What kind are all these in these pics that fit, or why doesn't his fit? Thanks for any help :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MY BABY I JUST GOT :biggrin: SITTING ON SOME 13X7 DAYTONS :biggrin: 
I WILL BE UPDATING IT SOON ITS MY DAILY RIGHT NOW


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 27 2008, 08:39 PM~11456106
> *:0
> *


no te agas guey


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 27 2008, 09:54 PM~11455637
> *My homie got a 95 Concourse, he got some 13X7 spokes for it but they wouldn't fir cuz the skirt. What kind are all these in these pics that fit, or why doesn't his fit? Thanks for any help :biggrin:
> *


These are RWD Fleetwood's, not FWD Deville's. :cheesy:


----------



## DenaLove (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Aug 27 2008, 07:42 PM~11456695
> *These are RWD Fleetwood's, not FWD Deville's.      :cheesy:
> *


 Damn those front wheel drive pieces of shits! :banghead:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 27 2008, 06:17 PM~11455858
> *MY BABY I JUST GOT :biggrin: SITTING ON SOME 13X7 DAYTONS :biggrin:
> I WILL BE UPDATING IT SOON ITS MY DAILY RIGHT NOW
> 
> ...


*Clean Caddy!*
:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 26 2008, 09:04 PM~11446864
> *What it do?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 27 2008, 04:28 PM~11454257
> *HEY I NEED THOSE SKIRTS AND THE GRILL?   WHERE CAN I GET THEM AT?
> *


A HOMIE THE SKIRTS U CAN GET FROM SKIM HE IS ON HERE> GREAT WORK AND A GREAT PRICE>... AND INDIVIDUALS 1996 J D SELLS THE GRILLS ALL DAY I HOPE I HELPED PEACE AND GOD BLESS


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 27 2008, 10:41 PM~11456127
> *no te agas guey
> *






:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@Aug 28 2008, 03:35 AM~11458399
> *A HOMIE THE SKIRTS U CAN GET FROM SKIM HE IS ON HERE> GREAT WORK AND A GREAT PRICE>... AND INDIVIDUALS 1996 J D SELLS THE GRILLS ALL DAY I HOPE I HELPED PEACE AND GOD BLESS
> *




Skim And JD Is Good Peoples... :yes:



JDs Screen Name Is No Longer.... His New One Is: Zenith Wire Wheels... :biggrin:


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

in the maKE it locks up more then that


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

i have a full set of street ready rocker pannels for 93-96 fleetwoods. these were the rockers that were on my car before the conversion started. i will post up pics when i get home tonight. but here are some pics of the car before i stripped it.
make offers plus shipping. no lowballers please. oh yea plus the skirts too.

these first 2 pics are from the phoenix show this year. so they are in good shape just need a good cleaning and polihing. more pics later tonight.


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 27 2008, 03:28 PM~11454257
> *HEY I NEED THOSE SKIRTS AND THE GRILL?   WHERE CAN I GET THEM AT?
> *


 :biggrin: 

Yeah Big E, I got the skirts from Tony "Skim" and the grille from J.D. "Zenith Wire Wheels", both here on Layitlow. Skim is good people.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Another :thumbsup: for Skim's skirts. :cheesy:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 27 2008, 06:17 PM~11455858
> *MY BABY I JUST GOT :biggrin: SITTING ON SOME 13X7 DAYTONS :biggrin:
> I WILL BE UPDATING IT SOON ITS MY DAILY RIGHT NOW
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Aug 28 2008, 08:23 AM~11460196
> *i have a full set of street ready rocker pannels for 93-96 fleetwoods. these were the rockers that were on my car before the conversion started. i will post up pics when i get home tonight. but here are some pics of the car before i stripped it.
> make offers plus shipping. no lowballers please. oh yea plus the skirts too.
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Aug 28 2008, 12:19 PM~11460173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good, how you et so much of a lock up ,up front?? looks killer


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@Aug 28 2008, 01:35 AM~11458399
> *A HOMIE THE SKIRTS U CAN GET FROM SKIM HE IS ON HERE> GREAT WORK AND A GREAT PRICE>... AND INDIVIDUALS 1996 J D SELLS THE GRILLS ALL DAY I HOPE I HELPED PEACE AND GOD BLESS
> *


THANKS FOR THE INFO HOMIE  GOD BLESS YOU TOO


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo+Aug 28 2008, 10:56 AM~11460433-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GRACIAS PERRITO


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 28 2008, 09:36 AM~11460790
> *YOU KNOW I HAVE TO HIT THEM WITH ANOTHER BLACK ONE :biggrin:
> *


Bastard! :angry: Black's my favorite color!

Wanna trade? :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 28 2008, 11:58 AM~11461021
> *Bastard!  :angry: Black's my favorite color!
> 
> Wanna trade?  :biggrin:
> *


PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 27 2008, 07:54 PM~11455637
> *My homie got a 95 Concourse, he got some 13X7 spokes for it but they wouldn't fir cuz the skirt. What kind are all these in these pics that fit, or why doesn't his fit? Thanks for any help :biggrin:
> *


He needs standards.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 26 2008, 09:38 PM~11447263
> *What it do?
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta be photoshopped. reflections dont look right, neither do front bumper and tire..fake building in the background


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 28 2008, 10:27 AM~11460688
> *lookin good, how you et so much of a lock up ,up front?? looks killer
> *


i made something 4 it i make them all day 4 that lock up bolt on set "no welding" holla


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 28 2008, 10:08 AM~11461096
> *PM SENT :biggrin:
> *


Got it. I'll call ya...


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Aug 28 2008, 11:17 AM~11461693
> *Gotta be photoshopped. reflections dont look right, neither do front bumper and tire..fake building in the background
> *


The background is definitely fake. If you look at the same issue of LRM, there is a '62 Impala that is featured in there from Orange County Cali (a photo shoot I did). They photoshopped (almost) the same background of that building with the '62! Not really sure why they did that because the real background was pretty cool... at least I thought so. 

Check it out:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 28 2008, 02:30 PM~11462406
> *Got it.  I'll call ya...
> *


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 28 2008, 02:31 PM~11462944
> *
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 27 2008, 07:17 PM~11455858
> *MY BABY I JUST GOT :biggrin: SITTING ON SOME 13X7 DAYTONS :biggrin:
> I WILL BE UPDATING IT SOON ITS MY DAILY RIGHT NOW
> 
> ...


 :0 *LOOKEN GOOD MONITO!!!*


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

if anybody interested a full set of rockers and skirts for $350 plus shipping. pm me if you might be interested.  :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Aug 28 2008, 03:54 PM~11463148
> *:0  LOOKEN GOOD MONITO!!!
> *


GRACIAS CHUCKIE


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)

WHAT UP MR EDDD


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 28 2008, 05:46 PM~11464744
> *:cheesy:
> *


what up scrilla, any luck yet homie? :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Aug 28 2008, 10:10 PM~11465530
> *what up scrilla, any luck yet homie? :biggrin:
> *




:nosad:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 28 2008, 09:51 PM~11465925
> *:nosad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## DenaLove (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 28 2008, 12:33 PM~11462451
> *The background is definitely fake.  If you look at the same issue of LRM, there is a '62 Impala that is featured in there from Orange County Cali (a photo shoot I did).  They photoshopped (almost) the same background of that building with the '62!  Not really sure why they did that because the real background was pretty cool... at least I thought so.
> 
> Check it out:
> ...


regardless if its photoshopped or not....I've seen it take off. and Syid aint the one to be bullshittin when it comes to hopping big bodies. Thats definitely the one to beat in the streets of Southern Cali.


----------



## DenaLove (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Aug 28 2008, 11:17 AM~11461693
> *Gotta be photoshopped. reflections dont look right, neither do front bumper and tire..fake building in the background
> *


Again.....i gotta say.....regardless if its photoshopped or not....I've seen it take off. and Syid aint the one to be bullshittin when it comes to hopping big bodies. Thats definitely the one to beat in the streets of Southern Cali.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 28 2008, 07:51 PM~11465925
> *:nosad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 dirty sanchez??????? :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 28 2008, 06:51 PM~11465925
> *:nosad:
> 
> 
> ...


lol... wtf!? :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 28 2008, 07:44 PM~11466540
> *Again.....i gotta say.....regardless if its photoshopped or not....I've seen it take off. and Syid aint the one to be bullshittin when it comes to hopping big bodies. Thats definitely the one to beat in the streets of Southern Cali.
> *



 :thumbsup:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Aug 28 2008, 04:09 PM~11463916
> *if anybody interested a full set of rockers and skirts for $350 plus shipping. pm me if you might be interested.   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

i got this for sale in cali asap must go and cheap


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Aug 29 2008, 02:09 AM~11468471
> *:0 dirty sanchez??????? :biggrin:
> *




Muy Bien Que Sabes...





That's Your Last Name Aint It? :roflmao:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 29 2008, 06:56 AM~11469724
> *Muy Bien Que Sabes...
> That's Your Last Name Aint It?  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :angry: NO :biggrin: ITS GARCIA FUCKER :cheesy:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Aug 29 2008, 12:38 AM~11468718
> *i got this for sale in cali asap must go and cheap
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Aug 28 2008, 11:38 PM~11468718
> *i got this for sale in cali asap must go and cheap
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH ARE YOU ASKING FOR....????????AND WHERE IN CALI ARE YOU LOCATED????


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

*666*


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Renaul_@Aug 29 2008, 02:51 PM~11472851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Im sorry but can you please warn us when you do this :wow: Im not in the "Big girls need love too" topic so it kinda scares me to all of a sudden see a NEKED chunky chick :0  

Thanks


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 :biggrin: hahahahhaaaa


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 27 2008, 07:17 PM~11455858
> *MY BABY I JUST GOT :biggrin: SITTING ON SOME 13X7 DAYTONS :biggrin:
> I WILL BE UPDATING IT SOON ITS MY DAILY RIGHT NOW
> 
> ...


nice caddy :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Aug 29 2008, 04:22 PM~11473101
> *Im sorry but can you please warn us when you do this :wow: Im not in the "Big girls need love too" topic so it kinda scares me to all of a sudden see a NEKED chunky chick  :0
> 
> Thanks
> *


x fucking 10 lol


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Renaul_@Aug 29 2008, 12:51 PM~11472851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. This is a big body Cadillac topic!!! :angry: :uh:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Aug 29 2008, 04:22 PM~11473101
> *Im sorry but can you please warn us when you do this :wow: Im not in the "Big girls need love too" topic so it kinda scares me to all of a sudden see a NEKED chunky chick  :0
> 
> Thanks
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Aug 29 2008, 04:07 PM~11473407
> *nice caddy :biggrin:
> *


HEY THANKS HOMIE YOUR GOOD IN MY BOOKS HOMIE


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Aug 29 2008, 01:38 AM~11468718
> *i got this for sale in cali asap must go and cheap
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Aug 29 2008, 04:22 PM~11473101
> *Im sorry but can you please warn us when you do this :wow: Im not in the "Big girls need love too" topic so it kinda scares me to all of a sudden see a NEKED chunky chick  :0
> 
> Thanks
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

does nobody need a set of rockers??????? i have them up for a steal of $350 plus shipping for the set w/skirts!!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Aug 29 2008, 11:41 AM~11470339
> *:uh:  :angry: NO :biggrin:  ITS GARCIA FUCKER :cheesy:
> *





Bwahahahahahaha... :roflmao:




:biggrin:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

Just wanted to show what I did for my son :0


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

MINE








my homeboys'


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Aug 30 2008, 12:10 AM~11476998
> *MINE
> 
> 
> ...


i like yours homie but i think it would set it off if you painted the moldings black too.


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

looking for a billet grill like this one


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Aug 30 2008, 08:02 AM~11477529
> *i like yours homie but i think it would set it off if you painted the moldings black too.
> *






:yes:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 30 2008, 07:37 AM~11477774
> *looking for a billet grill like this one
> 
> 
> ...


E-BAY SELLS A BILLET GRILL FOR THE FLEETS


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

I made my own still needs some work


----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Aug 30 2008, 11:55 AM~11478757
> *I made my own still needs some work
> 
> 
> ...


Were you at the temple show last weekend?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 30 2008, 08:37 AM~11477774
> *looking for a billet grill like this one
> 
> 
> ...


jegs.com, there you go bro :biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Aug 30 2008, 02:57 PM~11479035
> *jegs.com, there you go bro :biggrin:
> *


Jegs don't have them anymore. I was asking around on here a while back, and none of the places people got them from carry them anymore  
Haven't seen any on ebay either, but that's probably the best bet.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Aug 30 2008, 04:02 PM~11479871
> *Jegs don't have them anymore. I was asking around on here a while back, and none of the places people got them from carry them anymore
> Haven't seen any on ebay either, but that's probably the best bet.
> *


jegs had them a couple of months ago. they were $109 plus shipping :biggrin:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Aug 30 2008, 05:36 PM~11480042
> *jegs had them a couple of months ago. they were $109 plus shipping :biggrin:
> *


yea there still there on jegs.com, there just hard to find on da website, i bought one last year for da caddy


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny+Aug 30 2008, 06:36 PM~11480042-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
My bad, I searched the website (a couple months ago) and couldn't find it. :dunno: 
Guess I gotta check again.


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 30 2008, 09:37 AM~11477774
> *looking for a billet grill like this one
> 
> 
> ...



http://airbagit.com/product_info.php?products_id=1785


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by area651rider_@Aug 31 2008, 01:18 AM~11481692
> *http://airbagit.com/product_info.php?products_id=1785
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 31 2008, 08:36 AM~11482608
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin: 
Double checked Jegs last night, still couldn't find it. For almost $100 cheaper though, it'd be worth it to call them.


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by specialk11232_@Aug 31 2008, 03:23 PM~11484063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Enjoying that new juice homie? Shit looks good!


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Aug 31 2008, 04:29 PM~11484529
> * Enjoying that new juice homie? Shit looks good!
> *


thanks and you know i am :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by specialk11232_@Aug 31 2008, 03:23 PM~11484063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DenaLove (Jan 4, 2008)

I seen this one in the autotrader.


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

took my tint off... 
and hit up a show


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

(double post)


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

SOME VID


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 31 2008, 07:07 PM~11485618
> *I seen this one in the autotrader.
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice but retarded at the same time with chrome bumpers!


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Sep 1 2008, 10:49 AM~11489581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i hated it when my rockers would do that from hopping and 3 wheeling. i had to weld a small plaet to hold it on after a while.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

ANOTHER 1 :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

THE GUY COULDNT FOCUS THE CAMERA I GUESS :uh: 
CAR GETS UP PRETY GOOD THOUGH!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Sep 1 2008, 10:08 AM~11489698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: STUPID YOUTUBE VIDS :angry:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

EASY FIX TAKE THE PLASTIC PIECE OFF THE ROCKER AND GET PHILLIPS HEAD SELF TAPPERS AND DRILL INTO THE BODY THEN GOOP THE PLASTIC BACK ON 
YOULL NEVER NOTICE


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Sep 1 2008, 10:51 AM~11489592
> *looks nice but retarded at the same time with chrome bumpers!
> *


x2... :nosad:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Sep 1 2008, 01:14 PM~11489723
> *EASY FIX TAKE THE PLASTIC PIECE OFF THE ROCKER AND GET PHILLIPS HEAD SELF TAPPERS AND DRILL INTO THE BODY THEN GOOP THE PLASTIC BACK ON
> YOULL NEVER NOTICE
> *


ive been thinking about doing this....how hard is it to get the plastic trim off the rocker? then whats the best thing to use to put it back on? also when you screw the rocker on wont the plastic trim stick out some from the screw heads?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 1 2008, 11:41 PM~11493905
> *ive been thinking about doing this....how hard is it to get the plastic trim off the rocker? then whats the best thing to use to put it back on? also when you screw the rocker on wont the plastic trim stick out some from the screw heads?
> *





If Its Anything Like Removing The Ones Off The Front And Rear Bumpers, Then Its Really Easy... They Are Held In By 10mm Thingys That Look Like Bottle Caps...


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 1 2008, 10:41 PM~11493905
> *ive been thinking about doing this....how hard is it to get the plastic trim off the rocker? then whats the best thing to use to put it back on? also when you screw the rocker on wont the plastic trim stick out some from the screw heads?
> *


use a slightly larger drill bit to just indent the steel and a flat head screw. Think the screw would fit flush after that??... :dunno:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

no the self tapping scres i used the head was small and you couldnt see the difference


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

U GOTTA TAKE IT OFF WITH FISHING WIRE...I DID THAT TO MINES CUZ THE BASS USED TO MAKE THEM FALL OFF I PUT 2 BOLTS WITH NUTS BY THE INSIDE SO I CAN TAKE EM OFF WHEN I NEED 2 AND JUST DOUBLE STICK TAPE THE MOLDING BACK ON AND U CANT EVEN NOTICE


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

good ideas, more to remember


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

my homies car we just bagged.


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 1 2008, 09:02 PM~11494137
> *U GOTTA TAKE IT OFF WITH FISHING WIRE...I DID THAT TO MINES CUZ THE BASS USED TO MAKE THEM FALL OFF I PUT 2 BOLTS WITH NUTS BY THE INSIDE SO I CAN TAKE EM OFF WHEN I NEED 2 AND JUST DOUBLE STICK TAPE THE MOLDING BACK ON AND U CANT EVEN NOTICE
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Sep 2 2008, 12:00 AM~11494120
> *no the self tapping scres i used the head was small and you couldnt see the difference
> *


X2

But you have to tighten them very carefully or it will warp the panels  

Just get a self tapper or sheet metal screw with a flat head


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BRILLIANT-N...emZ170257487087

Item number: 170257487087


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Check out my new belt buckle that finally came in today :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 2 2008, 07:17 PM~11500236
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BRILLIANT-N...emZ170257487087
> 
> Item number: 170257487087
> ...


for that you can buy a E&G grill


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Lac-of-Respect whats good homie


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Sep 2 2008, 08:24 PM~11501299
> *Check out my new belt buckle that finally came in today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 2 2008, 07:50 PM~11502201
> *Lac-of-Respect whats good homie
> *


Nothing much here! I see you selling the Lac?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 2 2008, 04:17 PM~11500236
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BRILLIANT-N...emZ170257487087
> 
> Item number: 170257487087
> ...


fuck that buy a castle grill for that fucking price.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Sep 2 2008, 11:32 PM~11502745
> *fuck that buy a castle grill for that fucking price.
> *





:yes:



Jegs: 109.99




eGay... What Do You Expect? :dunno:








:roflmao:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

shit i made mine dont like that 1 it dont have the outer ring or cadillac on it


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Sep 2 2008, 06:24 PM~11501299
> *Check out my new belt buckle that finally came in today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE !!! WHERE DID YOU PICK IT UP @ ????*


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Sep 2 2008, 11:44 PM~11502897
> *NICE !!! WHERE DID YOU PICK IT UP @ ????
> *




I Think He Said Ebay On Another Post...


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 31 2008, 07:07 PM~11485618
> *I seen this one in the autotrader.
> 
> 
> ...


damn! that shits clean  how much ere they asking?


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 2 2008, 08:59 PM~11503096
> *I Think He Said Ebay On Another Post...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 2 2008, 11:59 PM~11503096
> *I Think He Said Ebay On Another Post...
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Sep 2 2008, 11:28 PM~11502711
> *Nothing much here! I see you selling the Lac?
> *


not no more going to put a shell top on it and do some thing


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

What is the overall length on the bigbody (93-96) rearend ?


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

1995 Black Extended Executive Fleetwood Cadillac



























:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 3 2008, 09:20 PM~11512295
> *1995 Black Extended Executive Fleetwood Cadillac
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 3 2008, 12:53 PM~11507928
> *not no more going to put a shell top on it and do some thing
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by specialk11232_@Aug 31 2008, 01:23 PM~11484063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Renaul_@Aug 21 2008, 03:15 PM~11404244
> *
> 
> 
> ...



aaaah its a fucking manitee!!!!!
big body cars homie, not big body bitches!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Anymore pics of this car?


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Sep 4 2008, 12:01 AM~11513925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 that was a real nice looking caddy.Car look like it been taking a beating,every weekend it looks worser and worser.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Sep 3 2008, 11:06 PM~11513956
> *that was a real nice looking caddy.Car look like it been taking a beating,every weekend it looks worser and worser.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Sep 3 2008, 11:06 PM~11513956
> *that was a real nice looking caddy.Car look like it been taking a beating,every weekend it looks worser and worser.
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

im looking for a set of those chrome strips that go on the bars infront of the rear quarter window

they kinda look like pillar trims

i need a set asap so if you know where i can get them, can you point me in the right direction


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Sep 4 2008, 02:35 PM~11519176
> *im looking for a set of those chrome strips that go on the bars infront of the rear quarter window
> 
> they kinda look like pillar trims
> ...


hey homie there's this place called C&D auto parts in PHOENIZ,AZ that makes the trim that your lookig for. they makes a complete chrome trim kit from the pillars, the triangles that sit behind the mirrors (for 93-94) and a trim the sits above the back up lences. give em a call at 623-565-6019 or 623-329-07964. ask for chris or deanna. :biggrin: :biggrin: let me know if this helps you in any way!!!


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> Anymore pics of this car?
> /quote]
> Sloppy with the screws in the quarter panel rocker :scrutinize: :nono:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Anybody have any idear if the dealers still carry the clips that hold the chrome rockers on???


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 4 2008, 08:38 PM~11522187
> *Anybody have any idear if the dealers still carry the clips that hold the chrome rockers on???
> *


i thaught somebody said they discontinued them. but not sure. i have a few what doyou need? well i don't remember which ones they are now. so if you want make me an offer on what i have. i have probably 10-13 of them. i know none of the door edges those were all rotted and the screws were rusted on and wouldn't brake.


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 4 2008, 07:38 PM~11522187
> *Anybody have any idear if the dealers still carry the clips that hold the chrome rockers on???
> *


new gm parts.com
 :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1993-1994-1...sspagenameZWDVW

2 far drive for me but that would be cool to make into a couch wit some 13's on it :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Sep 4 2008, 08:42 PM~11522240
> *i thaught somebody said they discontinued them. but not sure. i have a few what doyou need? well i don't remember which ones they are now. so if you want make me an offer on what i have. i have probably 10-13 of them. i know none of the door edges those were all rotted and the screws were rusted on and wouldn't brake.
> *


Well they all have a number on them from 1 to 9 I believe and I believe the clips that hold the rockers on are number 4..........lemme no how many #4s u got.......if not ill try that newgmparts.com...thanks fellas


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

i will look today some time bro


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Sep 3 2008, 11:01 PM~11513925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE PAINT........*


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

my boys caddy bigbodycadi


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL+Sep 4 2008, 04:35 PM~11519176-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty sure that's them selling them on ebay :biggrin: 
If I remember right, when I got mine for the pillars, that's what the box said


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Sep 5 2008, 01:10 PM~11527666
> *my  boys caddy bigbodycadi
> 
> 
> ...


Its clean! but wuz up with da mirrors


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

anyone know if they make the clips that regulate the windows in metal? or diffrent ones other then the factory ones cause the oval factory ones brake in the middle. :angry:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

and i had read on here that they sell the chrome strips that go ontop of the front fender and back quarter panels the ones that be wrinkeling after time someone had said the dealer had em in metal but they were more expensive i called the dealer they said they were only made in that weak plastic


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

i thaought that they were also made out of stainless too?????


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Sep 6 2008, 12:05 AM~11532195
> *i thaought that they were also made out of stainless too?????
> *


:dunno:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Sep 5 2008, 10:05 PM~11532195
> *i thaought that they were also made out of stainless  too?????
> *


I HEARD THEY ARE OUT THERE , BUT VERY HARD TO FIND .


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

YES VERY \=

what about the window clips


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Lyfaluxury (Apr 12, 2004)




----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Sep 5 2008, 11:19 PM~11531746
> *anyone know if they make the clips that regulate the windows in metal? or diffrent ones other then the factory ones cause the oval factory ones brake in the middle.  :angry:
> *


You talking bout the ones that hold the window up right?
Don't know about metal, but I read (in this thread) that the new replacements stronger. Someone posted a part number awhile back. I think I got it somewhere, let me dig it up


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Sep 5 2008, 05:49 PM~11529981
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1993-1996-C...id=p3911.c0.m14
> Homie ships fast too.
> Pretty sure that's them selling them on ebay  :biggrin:
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lyfaluxury_@Sep 6 2008, 04:51 AM~11533728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=320295879926


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham+Sep 6 2008, 01:37 AM~11532994-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowrider95 (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Sep 6 2008, 02:14 PM~11535087
> *Here you go homie
> *


 :0 :0 thanks homie those are the ones i got in my back windows the dude didnt wanna tell me where he got them at and his shop closed back that up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider95_@Sep 6 2008, 04:51 PM~11535873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DID U MAKE THIS GRILL? PM ME IF YOU DO AND A PRICE FOR ONE SHIPPED TO AUSTIN, TEXAS


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

I got a quick question i got a 96 fleetwood is there any way u can make the back windo go all the way down??????????


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OURSTYLE C.C._@Sep 6 2008, 07:45 PM~11537229
> *I got a quick question i got a 96 fleetwood is there any way u can make the back windo go all the way down??????????
> *


ANYTHING CAN BE DONE IF THE MONEY WRIGHT


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

NICE to see someone else makin' grillz :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

Jac'd these pics from the Salters Custom Paint thread.....this white on it killin'em!


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Getting it ready 4 a comeback


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Sep 7 2008, 03:04 AM~11538874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Check out what I found on YouTube! A Homie made this and hit me up on my Topic and told me to check it out.

Lac-of-Respect <----- Click Here


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Sep 7 2008, 03:04 AM~11538873
> *Jac'd these pics from the Salters Custom Paint thread.....this white on it killin'em!
> 
> 
> ...


DAM!!!!!!!!! Dat bitch is holdin!!!!!!! Kinda hurt my feelings cuz I wanted my shit all white!!! Glad to see how one look to!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Sep 7 2008, 10:59 PM~11544026
> *Check out what I found on YouTube! A Homie made this and hit me up on my Topic and told me to check it out.
> 
> Lac-of-Respect <----- Click Here
> *


----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

*kia ora ppls..........

this my 93, all the way on the other side of the world......

NEW ZEALAND..

 *


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Sep 5 2008, 06:12 PM~11530204
> *Its clean!  but wuz up with da mirrors
> *


I got the car from an old man looks like he had both mirrors replaced.It's already taken care of :biggrin:


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Sep 7 2008, 08:59 PM~11544026
> *Check out what I found on YouTube! A Homie made this and hit me up on my Topic and told me to check it out.
> 
> Lac-of-Respect <----- Click Here
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

474.photobucket.com/albums/rr102/cipflores/DSCN0339.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

me like that green one


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 7 2008, 06:01 PM~11542087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ive always liked the front clip mod and painted phantom top on this one. Looks clean!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Sep 8 2008, 12:56 PM~11549237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cleanest modafuckin fleetolac in htown!


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Sep 5 2008, 10:19 PM~11531746
> *anyone know if they make the clips that regulate the windows in metal? or diffrent ones other then the factory ones cause the oval factory ones brake in the middle.  :angry:
> *


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Sep 6 2008, 11:49 PM~11538321
> *NICE to see someone else makin' grillz  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice :thumbsup: Could make some money by producing a couple and selling them... dont know how much time it took but could be worth a few hundred dollars. Sell it as an insert unpainted.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Sep 8 2008, 01:54 PM~11549223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I have to say that this looks to me like one of the cleanest Fleetwoods around... love the sectioned hood :thumbsup: Post up some interior shots, floorboard :biggrin: Looks good. Doors and some other things are not my taste but closed up like this I think it looks bad ass


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

This is one of my club members 93 :biggrin:  










[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAILERS4YOU (Mar 11, 2008)

4500 obo


----------



## TRAILERS4YOU (Mar 11, 2008)

big body is in cail.1996 :biggrin:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Sep 8 2008, 11:54 AM~11549223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*REAL CLEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 8 2008, 02:53 PM~11550221
> *I have to say that this looks to me like one of the cleanest Fleetwoods around... love the sectioned hood :thumbsup: Post up some interior shots, floorboard  :biggrin: Looks good. Doors and some other things are not my taste but closed up like this I think it looks bad ass
> *


Man that bitchjes floorboards have a better paintjob than some peoples whole cars.....car is on point......and he drives that bitch round town........


----------



## lowrider95 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrider95_@Sep 6 2008, 04:51 PM~11535873
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Grills like this can be made for $350 without the emblem, and buyer pays shipping and handling


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 8 2008, 08:14 PM~11552625
> *Man that bitchjes floorboards have a better paintjob than some peoples whole cars.....car is on point......and he drives that bitch round town........
> *


 THANKS HOMEBOY.. I TRY MY BEST TO KEEP IT CLEAN.


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham+Sep 6 2008, 06:06 PM~11536229-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See, there it is again :biggrin:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Sep 8 2008, 02:56 PM~11549237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

How big a solenoid did you need for the door poppers?


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Sep 8 2008, 01:54 PM~11549223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ......My fav. color. Clean fleet homie!


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Sep 8 2008, 09:23 PM~11553411
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> How big a solenoid did you need for the door poppers?
> *


not sure homie. think they are 75lbs


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Sep 8 2008, 10:33 PM~11553529
> *not sure homie. think they are 75lbs
> *


  Figured they had to be heavy.
Shit looks clean homie, especially that interior!


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 8 2008, 02:08 PM~11549822
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: ran into this problem 2


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

We are again making extended skirts for 93-96 Cadillac Fleetwoods. Please send send us a message for pricing.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Sep 8 2008, 10:33 PM~11553529
> *not sure homie. think they are 75lbs
> *


anybody know how to doit? 
i always thought it wouldnt work out because of the rear door windows


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Sep 10 2008, 11:56 AM~11567688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love this caddy

you taking it to vegas?


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Sep 10 2008, 12:31 PM~11567994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT!!!


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Sep 10 2008, 03:13 PM~11568906
> *i love this caddy
> 
> you taking it to vegas?
> *


NA DOING SOMETHINGS TO IT


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Sep 10 2008, 11:56 AM~11567688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS GOOD, BACK END LAYS REAL NICE !! *


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish+Sep 9 2008, 10:52 PM~11563344-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Sep 10 2008, 11:57 AM~11566383
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Sep 10 2008, 10:57 AM~11566383
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

With The Ride Sitting Here, I Figured Ide Fix The Eye Soar Of A Dash...



*Here Is The Problem:*





















*Fading On Both The Passenger Side And On The Driver Side By The Headlight Controls...*


*Removed The Top Part Of The Dash...*










*
Removed All Other Panels And Pieces...*





























*
Did My Magic And Voila!*
















*Pieceing Everything Back Together...*












*Looks Better Than New...*












:biggrin: 

*
Im Still Debating On What To Do With The Dash Pad... *











Weather Or Not I Should Rewrap It In The Factory Color Or Just Wait And Let The New Owner Decide... 



I Might Fiberglass It... :dunno:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 10 2008, 06:43 PM~11570536
> *With The Ride Sitting Here, I Figured Ide Fix The Eye Soar Of A Dash...
> Here Is The Problem:
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:
Damn, the man is working on it for the next person to buy it! Somebody jump on this already! 


Im bored so here are a couple I found on CL here in the Bay Area:


http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/833434695.html

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/cto/835707433.html

11K :wow: Low miles but too damn much with no pic.
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/834041054.html

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/cto/831584722.html


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 10 2008, 05:43 PM~11570536
> *With The Ride Sitting Here, I Figured Ide Fix The Eye Soar Of A Dash...
> Here Is The Problem:
> 
> ...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 10 2008, 07:43 PM~11570536
> *
> 
> Did My Magic And Voila!
> ...


good job frenchie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 10 2008, 05:43 PM~:biggrin:
> 
> [b
> *Im Still Debating On What To Do With The Dash Pad... *
> ...



Thats crazy cuz the dash in my 94 is cracked the same way & in the same spots


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 10 2008, 09:40 PM~11571062
> *good job frenchie!!! :biggrin:
> *



Quand je vais au lycee, J'etudier le francais BEESH! :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> *Thats crazy cuz the dash in my 94 is cracked the same way & in the same spots
> *



Believe It Or Not, All The Cracked Dashes Ive Seen Look Identical To Mines... All Fawked Up In The Same Place...


----------



## EL Marinero (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey lowrider placas how much does extended skirts for the caddy run ? and do i have to send u mine or u just send me a new set ?


----------



## EL Marinero (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Placas_@Sep 9 2008, 05:50 PM~11563324
> *We are again making extended skirts for 93-96 Cadillac Fleetwoods. Please send send us a message for pricing.
> 
> 
> ...




Hey how much do they run for? got a number?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL Marinero_@Sep 10 2008, 11:47 PM~11572560
> *Hey lowrider placas how much does extended skirts for the caddy run ? and do i have to send u mine or u just send me a new set ?
> *




Manufacturers Of The Extended Skirts Want You To Provide A Core Or Pay The Core Charge...


If He Doesnt Reply, Hit Up Skim Or Tuna Sammich...


One Of Them Fools Make Them Too...


----------



## EL Marinero (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 10 2008, 06:08 PM~11572862
> *Manufacturers Of The Extended Skirts Want You To Provide A Core Or Pay The Core Charge...
> If He Doesnt Reply, Hit Up Skim Or Tuna Sammich...
> One Of Them Fools Make Them Too...
> *



THNX HOMIE WERE CAN I FIND THOSE VATOS AT.. ON THIS TOPIC..


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL Marinero_@Sep 11 2008, 12:12 AM~11572906
> *THNX HOMIE WERE CAN I FIND THOSE VATOS AT.. ON THIS TOPIC..
> *





Heres The Thread... 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=322991





You Owe Me A Corona...


----------



## EL Marinero (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 10 2008, 06:15 PM~11572955
> *Heres The Thread...
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=322991
> You Owe Me A Corona...
> *


Simon ill send it tru ups ..lol


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> > _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 10 2008, 05:43 PM~:biggrin:
> >
> > [b
> > *Im Still Debating On What To Do With The Dash Pad... *
> ...


damn beat me to it :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL Marinero_@Sep 11 2008, 12:17 AM~11572983
> *Simon ill send it tru ups ..lol
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 10 2008, 09:33 PM~11571590
> *Believe It Or Not, All The Cracked Dashes Ive Seen Look Identical To Mines... All Fawked Up In The Same Place...
> *


Hey homie, what needs to be removed to get the dash pad off?
I want to re-cover mine soon, but haven't looked to see what's in the way yet.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 10 2008, 09:29 PM~11571545
> *Quand je vais au lycee, J'etudier le francais BEESH!  :biggrin:
> *


damnnnnnnnnn you're using an internet translator or you really go to french school or study french? :0


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Sep 11 2008, 03:08 PM~11574872
> *Hey homie, what needs to be removed to get the dash pad off?
> I want to re-cover mine soon, but haven't looked to see what's in the way yet.
> *


carefully pry out the plastic wood trim wich reveals 4 screws, theres also 2 more under the plastic grill on tops, unscrew and pull out the whole thing.
heres mine pinstriped


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Sep 11 2008, 09:14 AM~11574909
> *carefully pry out the plastic wood trim wich reveals 4 screws, theres also 2 more under the plastic grill on tops, unscrew and pull out the whole thing.
> heres mine pinstriped
> 
> ...


   Thanks homie! :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Sep 8 2008, 10:22 PM~11553395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Saw that in LRM. Nice ride.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 11 2008, 10:09 AM~11574878
> *damnnnnnnnnn you're using an internet translator or you really go to french school or study french? :0
> *





Je Suis Tres Intellegent. N'evaluez Pas Mon Gangsta...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Sep 11 2008, 10:08 AM~11574872
> *Hey homie, what needs to be removed to get the dash pad off?
> I want to re-cover mine soon, but haven't looked to see what's in the way yet.
> *





6 Screws... 4 Behind The Wood Grain And 2 Below The Grille Insert On Top Of The Dash...


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by malomonte_@Sep 11 2008, 07:07 PM~11578996
> *:uh:
> *





Stop Making Puppy Eyes At Me...







CASH ONLY... No Food Stamps... :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 11 2008, 05:08 PM~11579008
> *Stop Making Puppy Eyes At Me...
> CASH ONLY... No Food Stamps...    :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 11 2008, 04:08 PM~11579008
> *Stop Making Puppy Eyes At Me...
> CASH ONLY... No Food Stamps...    :biggrin:
> *


how about wic checks??????? :biggrin:


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 11 2008, 07:08 PM~11579008
> *Stop Making Puppy Eyes At Me...
> CASH ONLY... No Food Stamps...    :biggrin:
> *


No chinges.... that was about your french, I'm impress... Te la comes.. :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by malomonte_@Sep 11 2008, 07:24 PM~11579141
> *No chinges.... that was about your french, I'm impress... Te la chupo.. :roflmao:
> *





:wow:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

WHERES ALL THE EURO LIGHTS AT


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Sep 11 2008, 08:37 PM~11579668
> *
> 
> 
> ...





Theres A Few Floating Around....




At Hella Good Prices Too...


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 11 2008, 06:01 PM~11579865
> *Theres A Few Floating Around....
> At Hella Good Prices Too...
> *


THIS IS MY DADS CADDY, WHAT I MEANT WAS, I DONT SEE ANY ON HERE WHERE THEY AT ???


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 11 2008, 06:03 PM~11578956
> *Je Suis Tres Intellegent.  N'evaluez Pas Mon Gangsta...
> *


 wtf?????? :roflmao:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 11 2008, 06:04 PM~11578970
> *6 Screws... 4 Behind The Wood Grain And 2 Below The Grille Insert On Top Of The Dash...
> *


  Thanks homie!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Sep 11 2008, 09:28 PM~11580185
> *THIS IS MY DADS CADDY, WHAT I MEANT WAS, I DONT SEE ANY ON HERE WHERE THEY AT ???
> *





If They Were As Available As We Would Like, Im Sure There Would Be Tons Of Pics... 


One Of Those Things That Sets You Apart From The Rest... Personally, Ide Spend The Funds On Something Else And Leave Them Till The End As A Finishing Touch...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 11 2008, 10:23 PM~11581619
> *If They Were As Available As We Would Like, Im Sure There Would Be Tons Of Pics...
> One Of Those Things That Sets You Apart From The Rest... Personally, Ide Spend The Funds On Something Else And Leave Them Till The End As A Finishing Touch...
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 11 2008, 09:32 PM~11580230
> *wtf?????? :roflmao:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Sep 11 2008, 11:19 PM~11581564
> * Thanks homie!
> *




No Problem... The 2 Screws To The Left And The Two Screws On Top Are 7mm. The 2 Screws On The Right Side Of The Dash Are 10mm...



Real Easy To Take Off, Just Be Careful When Youre Prying The Woodgrain Pieces...

The Clips Really Hold Them In Place And The Can Break The Whole Pice Easily...


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

i had to put the rockers on egay if anybody is interested!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=150293863962


----------



## louie (Jun 8, 2006)

FOR SALE IN VEGAS


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

damn i was thinking of buying scrillas but whats the ticket on this :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Sep 12 2008, 08:42 AM~11583900
> *damn i was thinking of buying scrillas but whats the ticket on this :0  :biggrin:
> *








Don't Play With My Emotions... :angry:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Sep 11 2008, 08:37 PM~11579668
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Personally they look dumb on most lacs... doesnt flow, depends on the color combo on the car for them to look right. Just because its different doesnt mean it needs to be done.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

has anyone fit a two head units into their bigbody dash before?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 10 2008, 09:33 PM~11571590
> *Believe It Or Not, All The Cracked Dashes Ive Seen Look Identical To Mines... All Fawked Up In The Same Place...
> *


Yeah, they all crack in the same places. Both of mine have about 1/2" crack just starting around the vent. 



> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Sep 11 2008, 07:37 PM~11579668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Europe. :uh:






Keep 'em there. :thumbsdown: Never cared for that look myself.


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Sep 12 2008, 07:09 AM~11584587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Hey Cadifornia is in GoodTimes now? Coo... When did that happen?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Sep 12 2008, 06:03 PM~11588502
> *:0  Hey Cadifornia is in GoodTimes now?  Coo... When did that happen?
> *


DONT ASK QUESTIONS JUST POST YOUR RIDE :biggrin: MORE PICS OF YOUR CAR DOGGIE


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Sep 12 2008, 09:49 AM~11585213
> *has anyone fit a two head units into their bigbody dash before?
> *


i did when i first bought my first fleet i couldnt find the one that goes there so i had my pioneer and a dummy in dash flipped to make it look like it worked :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: lol


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Sep 12 2008, 04:32 PM~11588285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Sep 11 2008, 05:37 PM~11579668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not everyone has a set, but i will b at your house 2nite @ midnite with my screwdriver


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Sep 13 2008, 12:48 AM~11590630
> *not everyone has a set, but i will b at your house 2nite @ midnite with my screwdriver
> *




Its A Phillips Head...


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAILERS4YOU_@Sep 8 2008, 03:36 PM~11551044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 hey thats my old caddy.    do you still have it?????


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 12 2008, 09:52 PM~11590657
> *Its A Phillips Head...
> *


  ill post them here 2marrow


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Sep 12 2008, 09:48 PM~11590630
> *not everyone has a set, but i will b at your house 2nite @ midnite with my screwdriver
> *


 :nono: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Its A _*Phillips Head*_...

lol special screws in that bitch you'll never get them off joe :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

im lookin for a pic of a fleetwood that was posted up awhile ago. it was tan, with goldleafing, wit dark tint wit a square cut out the backwindow of the tint...and it also had all black dish with black spokes.looked like it was parked in a garage and lifted too..need some help findin the pic...i'd appreciate it


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

any luck yet? i have 1 bid on my shit finally :angry:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Sep 13 2008, 10:47 PM~11595515
> *any luck yet? i have 1 bid on my shit finally :angry:
> *




PM Sent...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

FUCK IKE!!!








the tree on the left vertical is new  
















bashed   itsa a total loss....


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 13 2008, 09:44 PM~11596287
> *FUCK IKE!!!
> 
> 
> ...



DAM HOMIE THAT FUCKING SUCKS  THEY WERE REALLY CLEAN


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 13 2008, 10:00 PM~11596446
> *DAM HOMIE THAT FUCKING SUCKS  THEY WERE REALLY CLEAN
> *


 :0 X2


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Sep 12 2008, 06:00 PM~11585283
> *Yeah, they all crack in the same places.  Both of mine have about 1/2" crack just starting around the  vent.
> Europe. :uh:
> Keep 'em there. :thumbsdown:  Never cared for that look myself.
> *


yeah we need them to roll, you dont


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tears: :tears: :tears: its a sad day for those 2 fleetwood


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Sep 14 2008, 10:31 AM~11598832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic :cheesy:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 14 2008, 07:19 PM~11599019
> *nice pic  :cheesy:
> *


thanx! few of these in europe with juice..  good feeling.


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Jevries.com


----------



## swanginbigbodies (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Sep 14 2008, 05:20 PM~11600276
> *Jevries.com
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

I GOT PULLED OVER 2NITE :angry:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

I need some help...

so Friday night i took the caddy out and washed it and got it ready to go crusing... car has ran great every day ive ever owned it...
no problems on Friday either....i got home...dryed it...waxed it...good to go..let it set in the drive for a few hours before we left.....got in the car to head out....started it up...started shaking really bad like its missing really bad... so i checked all the normal things...plug wires, connections etc....all is good...sat i hooked it to a simple diagnostics computer and got some codes
ran the scan 3 times...first 2 wrong because i didnt enter the vin#
they gave me 
Code 42 Electronic Spark timing monitor error
Code 43 electronic spark control failure

the 3rd scan i entered the vin and got
Code 41 Electronic Spark timing is open

i got a new ignition control modual and it didnt fix it...

any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 14 2008, 07:11 PM~11601769
> *I need some help...
> 
> so Friday night i took the caddy out and washed it and got it ready to go crusing... car has ran great every day ive ever owned it...
> ...



WHAT YEAR IS YOUR CAR IF IT GOT THE LT1 CHECK THE ROTOR IT MITE HAVE WATER IN IT AND THAT COULD MAKE YOUR SHIT ACT UP. IT HAPPENDED TO ONE OF MY HOMEBOIS HE DRIED IT UP AND IT STARTED RUNNING RITE AGAIN.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

its 95 and yes LT1


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ran the onboard diagnostics and got error codes 41 and 48


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 14 2008, 11:46 PM~11602735
> *ran the onboard diagnostics and got error codes 41 and 48
> *




1994-1995-1996 5.7L Fuel Injection, VIN P

Powertrain Control Module (PCM) Codes




```
Code                                                                         Description
00-11 ........................................  Malfunction Indicator Lamp (MIL) circuit
00-13 .......................................  Heated Oxygen sensor voltage out of range
00-14 ........  Coolant temperature sensor signal indicates excessively high temperature
00-15 .........  Coolant temperature sensor signal indicates abnormally cold temperature
00-16 ............................  Distributor low resolution pulse not received by ECM
00-18 ..................................  Injector driver circuit voltage to PCM problem
00-21 ........................................................  TPS high voltage problem
00-22 .........................................................  TPS low voltage problem
00-23 ......................  Inlet air temperature sensor indicates low air temperature
00-24 ...........................................  Throttle position angle problem (VSS)
00-25 ...............  Inlet air temperature (IAT) sensor indicates high air temperature
00-26 ...................  ECM detected wrong potential voltage at #1 quad-driver module
00-27 ...................  ECM detected wrong potential voltage at #2 quad-driver module
00-28 ...................  ECM detected wrong potential voltage at #3 quad-driver module
00-29 ..........................  Secondary air injection pump circuit voltage was wrong
00-31 ..................  Cam pulse missing on first pass through internal ECM self test
00-32 ..........  EGR open command did not change fuel mixture during off idle operation
00-33 .............................  MAP sensor signal voltage was too high (low vacuum)
00-34 .............................  MAP sensor signal voltage was too low (high vacuum)
00-35 ...........................................  MAP sensor signal showed a low vacuum
00-36 ...........................................  ECM timing pulse/low resolution pulse
00-37 ............................................................  Brake swith stuck ON
00-38 ...........................................................  Brake swith stuck OFF
00-41 ........................................................  EST circuit high voltage
00-42 ......................................................  PCM did not detect any EST
00-43 ..........................  One or both knock sensors were either open or grounded
00-44 .......................  Left oxygen sensor under voltages (closed loop operation)
00-45 .........................  Left oxygen sensor over voltage (closed loop operation)
00-46 ............................................  Anti-Theft Pass Key signal was wrong
00-47 .............................................  Knock sensor signal was not present
00-48 ...............................................  No MAF signal with engine running
00-50 ..................................  PCM detected an ignition low voltage condition
00-51 .........................................................  Programmed EEPROM error
00-52 .............................................  Engine oil low temperature detected
00-53 ...................................  ECM detected a battery high voltage condition
00-54 .........................................  Fuel pump system voltage problem (high)
00-55 ....................  ECM detected lean oxygen sensor during power enrichment mode
00-56 ..............................................  Vacuum sensor voltage out of range
00-58 ............  Transmission Fluid Temperature sensor circuit low (high temperature)
00-59 ............  Transmission Fluid Temperature sensor circuit high (low temperature)
00-61 ................  Vacuum sensor voltage problem with secondary port throttle valve
00-62 ............................................  Engine oil high temperature detected
00-63 .....................................................  Right oxygen sensor problem
00-64 .................  Right oxygen sensor low voltage problem (closed loop operation)
00-65 ................  Right oxygen sensor high voltage problem (closed loop operation)
00-66 .....................................  A/C pressure sensor circuit open or shorted
00-67 ........  ECM did not detect an A/C system pressure change with A/C clutch engaged
00-68 .......  ECM detects voltage on A/C status line after ECM disengaged the A/C relay
00-69 ........  ECM did not detect voltage on A/C status line after ECM commanded A/C ON
00-70 ..............  A/C clutch relay circuit showed incorrect potential voltage at PCM
00-72 ...........  Transmission output speed changed with vehicle was in park or neutral
00-73 ...............................  Pressure control solenoid return amperage problem
00-74 ...........  Traction control system active signal with vehicle in park or neutral
00-75 ...........................  Ignition low voltage with engine speed above 1000 RPM
00-77 ..................  Cooling fan relay #1 control potential voltage incorrect (PCM)
00-78 ...........  Cooling fan relay #2 and #3 control potential voltage incorrect (PCM)
00-79 .............  Transmission fluid temperature signal indicates high temp condition
00-81 .........................................  Transmission 2-3 shift solenoid problem
00-82 .........................................  Transmission 1-2 shift solenoid problem
00-83 ..................................................  TCC PWM solenoid circuit fault
00-84 .........................................  Transmission 3-2 shift solenoid problem
00-85 .................................  TCC solenoid problem after commanded OFF by PCM
00-90 ......................................................  TCC solenoid circuit fault
00-91 ...............  One to Four up-shift lamp control signal showed incorrect voltage
00-95 .........................................................  Change oil lamp circuit
00-96 ............................................................  Low oil lamp circuit
00-97 ...............................  VSS output signal showed incorrect voltage at PCM
00-98 ..............................  Tach output signal showed incorrect voltage at PCM
```


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Check That Mass Air Flow Plug...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 14 2008, 10:48 PM~11602755
> *1994-1995-1996 5.7L Fuel Injection, VIN P
> 
> Powertrain Control Module (PCM) Codes
> ...



yeah...EST im guessing is Electronic Spark Timing....same as other scanner got me...

i just found those codes to lol.......any idea what the EST is? where its at?

looking into ALLDATA but that shit looks pricy...might have to buy a 1 yr membership to their online service


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 14 2008, 10:52 PM~11602805
> *Check That Mass Air Flow Plug...
> *



i think im getting the MAF error due to the fact i put on the dual filter setup....could be wrong...would it make it run like i said it is?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 14 2008, 11:55 PM~11602837
> *i think im getting the MAF error due to the fact i put on the dual filter setup....could be wrong...would it make it run like i said it is?
> *




:yes:


Ive Seen MAF Errors and The Engine Studdering Like Crazy... But Youve Been Running It Like That For A Good WHile Now So... IDK...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 14 2008, 10:59 PM~11602886
> *:yes:
> Ive Seen MAF Errors and The Engine Studdering Like Crazy... But Youve Been Running It Like That For A Good WHile Now So... IDK...
> *


yeah ive had the filter on since feb...dam..ill still look into it...


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Optispark


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 14 2008, 11:06 PM~11602959
> *Optispark
> *


----------



## sicksided (Mar 3, 2005)

does anyone know where to buy new rocker panel clips as a package for all of them? I found a site that sales clips individually and they give every clip a different name. 2nd how do you take the square tabs off of the old clips, do they pop off or do you have to take the door panel off and take them out from the inside? any help would be appreciated... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham+Sep 5 2008, 10:19 PM~11531746-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## *TyrOnE* (Sep 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 14 2008, 05:58 PM~11601261
> *I GOT PULLED OVER 2NITE :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


and he let u take a pic?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *TyrOnE*_@Sep 15 2008, 02:16 AM~11604303
> *and he let u take a pic?
> *


Seriously...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Sexy I would check the MAF before dropping time and money on the opti. The opti will make it run rough with water in it. Did you spray the engine bay? If you pull the MAF check the resistor, does it looked charred. Does the engine run better with the MAF unplugged?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## don juan (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

wrong thread


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 wrong page hahahaha


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

x3 :cheesy:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Sep 12 2008, 05:03 PM~11588502
> *:0  Hey Cadifornia is in GoodTimes now?  Coo... When did that happen?
> *


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Sep 15 2008, 09:12 AM~11605319
> *Sexy I would check the MAF before dropping time and money on the opti. The opti will make it run rough with water in it. Did you spray the engine bay? If you pull the MAF check the resistor, does it looked charred. Does the engine run better with the MAF unplugged?
> *


x2 We all know what a pain in the ass the opti can be :banghead: It can be dried out too...may be an easier solution.


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by *TyrOnE*+Sep 15 2008, 12:16 AM~11604303-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEA I ASKED HIM IF I COULD TAKE A PIC AND HE SAID OK :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Sep 14 2008, 12:44 AM~11596287-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's the first thing that came to my mind too


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *TyrOnE*_@Sep 15 2008, 12:16 AM~11604303
> *and he let u take a pic?
> *


that's what i was thinking cops get real hot when you take pictures of them


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Sep 15 2008, 10:12 AM~11605319
> *Sexy I would check the MAF before dropping time and money on the opti. The opti will make it run rough with water in it. Did you spray the engine bay? If you pull the MAF check the resistor, does it looked charred. Does the engine run better with the MAF unplugged?
> *



is the MAF what i would have hooked into the custom adapter i had to get off ebay for the dual filter intake im running?


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 15 2008, 06:48 PM~11610079
> *is the MAF what i would have hooked into the custom adapter i had to get off ebay for the dual filter intake im running?
> 
> *


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

so unhook it and see how it runs


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

pic of my fleet with another members towncar


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 15 2008, 07:10 PM~11610300
> *so unhook it and see how it runs
> *


Dont think it would still have water in it but take your tube off and spray it with air... canned air should do. Also as djtwigsta said see how it runs with it completly removed.


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

El Jefe


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Sep 15 2008, 08:40 PM~11611712
> *El Jefe
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

more pics on paint and patters by Joe.... thread


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

:0 








:0 









:yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Sep 15 2008, 08:55 PM~11611910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

SKEET SKEET SKEET... :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 15 2008, 09:52 PM~11612639
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 HOW MUCH?.... :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 15 2008, 09:52 PM~11612639
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

does someone have there upper extended 2 inch? pic?


----------



## ceez6d5 (Aug 27, 2007)

i seen a fleetwood at the dealership and it wasa sick ass light green color is this a factory paint or what?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

only a couple of days left on the auction for the full set of rockers with skirts

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=150293863962


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ceez6d5_@Sep 16 2008, 09:59 AM~11615188
> *i seen a fleetwood at the dealership and it wasa sick ass light green color is this a factory paint or what?
> *


Not factory paint...


Factory...




Somebody help me here... not sure if this is factory paint or not :dunno:


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 14 2008, 07:11 PM~11601769
> *I need some help...
> 
> so Friday night i took the caddy out and washed it and got it ready to go crusing... car has ran great every day ive ever owned it...
> ...


I didn't read all the responses so somebody already might have mentioned it, but LT1's don't like anything but delco plugs.
2 months ago my 96 went from running like a champ one minute to sputtering and not wanting to start at all. The last owner had Bosch plugs. I put in some delco plugs and now I can spin the tires :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Sep 15 2008, 10:40 PM~11611712
> *El Jefe
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Sep 16 2008, 02:47 PM~11616840
> *I didn't read all the responses so somebody already might have mentioned it, but LT1's don't like anything but delco plugs.
> 
> *


Not true. :nono: My friends and I have run NGK TR55s in our LT1s for years and never had 1 problem. 

I also have Bosch platinums in my daily driver now (previous owner put them in), and not one problem in over a year of driving it daily.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

well im not sure what plugs are in it....i do know that a complete tune up was done less than 5k ago...ive only put about 2500 on it since i bought it....
i got a subscription to alldata website..i got some really good info there....it might be my MAP Sensor to... going to mess with it more tonight


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Sep 16 2008, 02:01 PM~11616948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ITS BACK HERE AGAIN??


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 16 2008, 01:50 PM~11617459
> *ITS BACK HERE AGAIN??
> *


heard this car was sold.?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Sep 16 2008, 02:55 PM~11617510
> *heard this car was sold.?
> *


I HEARDSO TOO WENT TO TEXAS BUT I GUESS ITS BACK HERE IN CALI AGAIN


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Sep 16 2008, 02:01 PM~11616948
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ITS STILL HERE IN TEXAS..SAM TORRES OWNS IT, IT HAD SOME DAMAGE DONE 2 IT, AND HE SENT IT BACK 2 GET REPAIRED... :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 16 2008, 03:30 PM~11617783
> *ITS STILL HERE IN TEXAS..SAM TORRES OWNS IT, IT HAD SOME DAMAGE DONE 2 IT, AND HE SENT IT BACK 2 GET REPAIRED... :0
> *


okae thanks for the info. one off the cleanest out thier in my opinion :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 16 2008, 05:30 PM~11617783
> *ITS STILL HERE IN TEXAS..SAM TORRES OWNS IT, IT HAD SOME DAMAGE DONE 2 IT, AND HE SENT IT BACK 2 GET REPAIRED... :0
> *







:yes:




Them DeAlba Boys Aint No Joke... :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 16 2008, 02:36 PM~11617827
> *okae thanks for the info. one off the cleanest out thier in my opinion :biggrin:
> *


*IY LA MIA QUE PINCHE MONO..........AHAHAHAHAHAHAH* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Sep 15 2008, 08:40 PM~11611712
> *El Jefe
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Sep 16 2008, 06:03 PM~11619091
> *IY LA MIA QUE PINCHE MONO..........AHAHAHAHAHAHAH :biggrin:
> *


el tuyo tambien esta clean homie  i told you already perro :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Sep 16 2008, 02:47 PM~11616840
> *I didn't read all the responses so somebody already might have mentioned it, but LT1's don't like anything but delco plugs.
> 2 months ago my 96 went from running like a champ one minute to sputtering and not wanting to start at all.  The last owner had Bosch plugs.  I put in some delco plugs and now I can spin the tires :biggrin:
> *


x2 i dont even got an lt1 mines is a 93 and if i put any other kind of spark plug it will start to sputter now i only use ac delco plugs and wires


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

ANy ONe Got a bottom trunk latch for sale? pm me


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Sep 16 2008, 01:04 PM~11616985
> *Not true. :nono:  My friends and I have run NGK TR55s in our LT1s for years and never had 1 problem.
> 
> I also have Bosch platinums in my daily driver now (previous owner put them in), and not one problem in over a year of driving it daily.
> *


The Bosch's ran fine for a long time but once they went bad, they went really bad.
It is true that cheap plugs WILL affect how the car runs eventually. 

But I guess if your car runs fine then it would stand to reason that this other dudes car couldn't possibly need new plugs. He should probably just leave those Autolites in there.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Sep 16 2008, 05:48 PM~11619581
> * ANy ONe Got a bottom trunk latch for sale? pm me
> *


THEY ARE STILL AVAILABLE @ THE DEALER , BUT EXPECT TO PAY OVER $250 FOR IT .


----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 14 2008, 07:11 PM~11601769
> *I need some help...
> 
> so Friday night i took the caddy out and washed it and got it ready to go crusing... car has ran great every day ive ever owned it...
> ...


sounds like might be the same problem i had...... mine was the cap and rotor and one of the wires was shorting out


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Sep 16 2008, 06:17 PM~11619836
> *THEY ARE STILL AVAILABLE @ THE DEALER , BUT EXPECT TO PAY OVER $250 FOR IT .
> *




:angry: :angry: I hate dealers


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy+Sep 16 2008, 08:48 PM~11619581-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Y'all Talkin Bout The Pull Down Motors?


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacs n chevys_@Sep 16 2008, 08:27 PM~11619906
> *sounds like might be the same problem i had...... mine was the cap and rotor and one of the wires was shorting out
> *


x2


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

went under it...took a few pics


----------



## DenaLove (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Sep 16 2008, 06:43 PM~11620648
> *x2
> *


yeah that be a bad waterpump. :0


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 16 2008, 10:54 PM~11621580
> *went under it...took a few pics
> 
> 
> ...


 Been there done that.................I have owned three of these and worked on a ton others.......
Looks to me like your water pump went bad and started leaking.........right into your optispark.
Bad news....opti is probably toast......or soon will be
Now word of advice.....if and when you decide to replace it...do not use the Borg Warner (BWD) parts from most of the chain parts stores. Your only going to have to replace it again in a few months.
I can honestly say save your money and time and go with a Delco in the first place.....you wont regret it.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Sep 16 2008, 11:10 PM~11621784
> *Been there done that.................I have owned three of these and worked on a ton others.......
> Looks to me like your water pump went bad and started leaking.........right into your optispark.
> Bad news....opti is probably toast......or soon will be
> ...


yeah ill for sure go delco....any idea on price of new opti and water pump?


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 16 2008, 11:15 PM~11621833
> *yeah ill for sure go delco....any idea on price of new opti and water pump?
> *


New water pump....$126 or so...reman....$60.00 or so........Delco Cap and Rotor......$220


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Sep 16 2008, 11:16 PM~11621847
> *New water pump....$126 or so...reman....$60.00 or so........Delco Cap and Rotor......$220
> *


when the opti comes off is it just the camp and rotor id be replacing or the distributor it self?


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 16 2008, 11:22 PM~11621902
> *when the opti comes off is it just the camp and rotor id be replacing or the distributor it self?
> *


 Most of the time just the cap and rotor...the distributor is another $250 or so...... 
When it gets wet the cap will short and burn alot of the time.........


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Sep 16 2008, 09:47 AM~11615109
> *does someone have there upper extended 2 inch? pics?
> *


ttt


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## CHOLOSPORT (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 16 2008, 09:15 PM~11621833
> *yeah ill for sure go delco....any idea on price of new opti and water pump?
> *


Jegs sells a MSD ignition Cap and Rotor kit for $155 part no. 121-8481. and like the other hommie said do get a cheap one from all the local stores! i got like 3 from them and replaced them after a couple of months. :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Sep 15 2008, 11:29 PM~11613386
> *:0  HOW MUCH?.... :biggrin:
> *


i was hoping you saw that wheel :biggrin:  

here's the link 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11542653


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Sep 16 2008, 08:03 PM~11619715
> *The Bosch's ran fine for a long time but once they went bad, they went really bad.
> It is true that cheap plugs WILL affect how the car runs eventually.
> 
> ...


Chill with the sarcasm, genius. First of all, where did it say he had Autolites? I didn't see that. Second, the codes sound like Opti codes, not to mention the tell-tale puddle of water on top of the Opti. Unfortunately, I had to work late so I couldn't check my FSM. Of course, checking the plugs is the easiest thing to do, and the cheapest to replace if they've actually failed. *All I said was that you don't have to put ONLY AC Delco plugs in an LT1 to make it run beautifully and reliably for a long time. *

But *I guess* if Kricket says it's plugs, it must be because he is the official guru of big bodies. All hail! :worship:


:uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Sep 16 2008, 11:10 PM~11621784
> *Been there done that.................I have owned three of these and worked on a ton others.......
> Looks to me like your water pump went bad and started leaking.........right into your optispark.
> Bad news....opti is probably toast......or soon will be
> ...


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 16 2008, 08:54 PM~11621580
> *went under it...took a few pics
> 
> 
> ...


be careful when removing the bolt up under the water pump its the one you cant see and its a bitch to get off!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

just so everyone knows...I did check last night..there are AC DELCO PLUGS AND WIRES IN MY CADDY lol

there all like new.....im afraid its the water pump / opti causing my problem

i have smelled anti freeze along time....always figured it was the heater core...so i by passed the core.....still smelled it......car also gets hot fast but if AC is on car stays cool no problems...but if off it will over heat...

so looks like ill be getting a new water pump and new opti...


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 17 2008, 09:38 AM~11624105
> *just so everyone knows...I did check last night..there are AC DELCO PLUGS AND WIRES IN MY CADDY lol
> 
> there all like new.....im afraid its the water pump / opti causing my problem
> ...


BUT KRICKET SAID CHANGE YOUR PLUGS!!!

:uh:


Yeah, when you put the AC on, it kicks on your secondary fan automatically, so it'll cool your car down, even if you have an overheating problem. Just pick up a new water pump, gasket set, and Optispark from Delco and you'll be good to go. If you know someone, you should have all that for under $400.  Or hit me up if you don't have a connection. I can get a good price on Delco stuff...


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Sep 17 2008, 05:12 AM~11623577
> *Chill with the sarcasm, genius.  First of all, where did it say he had Autolites?  I didn't see that.  Second, the codes sound like Opti codes, not to mention the tell-tale puddle of water on top of the Opti.  Unfortunately, I had to work late so I couldn't check my FSM.  Of course, checking the plugs is the easiest thing to do, and the cheapest to replace if they've actually failed.  All I said was that you don't have to put ONLY AC Delco plugs in an LT1 to make it run beautifully and reliably for a long time.
> 
> But I guess if Kricket says it's plugs, it must be because he is the official guru of big bodies.  All hail! :worship:
> ...


This is exactly the reason why I'm reluctant to TRY and help out. I give a SUGGESTION and ignorant fucks like you shoot it down as impossible. It was a Suggestion, possibility, could be the cause, might not be. But because your car is currently running fine, his car couldn't possibly need new plugs. He didn't know what kind of plugs were in the car and if they were Autolilte, Bosch or some other cheap ass plug it could very likely cause it to mis. 
Next time I post a SUGGESTION to someone who is not you, keep your fuckin' comments to yourself. People ask for help to get assistance.......not to see you whip out your vagina for a pissing contest.












And reply to this if you take sacs to the face.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect+Sep 16 2008, 02:47 PM~11616840-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me summarize jerkwad:
1. You didn't make a suggestion. You said, and I quote, "LT1's don't like anything but delco plugs." You also said that you didn't read all the posts, proving you made an uneducated guess.

2. I said that's untrue. LT1s will run well on other brand plugs as well.

3. You come at me with some attitude about since my car runs well, his should too by my own deduction that I never actually made. Again, for the fourth time, all I said was that other plugs work, not just Delco. And clearly the problem was with the Opti given the evidence - the DTCs and the leaking water pump. :uh:


So next time you want to make a suggestion, go right ahead. Just make sure you know what the fuck you're talking about, because when people ask a question I personally like to see that their problem gets solved, not just shoot darts, or make personal attacks on other people who actually DO try to help with REAL knowledge. You obviously must not be or have ever been a mechanic because you'd have a lot of pissed off customers. And fuck you and your shriveled up raisin pouch, I'll reply when I want. Stop trying to make yourself look cool and get a friend off the internet.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Sep 17 2008, 08:53 AM~11624192
> *BUT KRICKET SAID CHANGE YOUR PLUGS!!!
> 
> :uh:
> ...



FYI...thats not kricket....his name is Pat....his lac was named lac of respect for a few years now....

same name..different lac... :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Oh, my apologies to Kricket (Lac-of-Respect) then. I didn't realize there were two. I was wondering why he was being especially douchey. :roflmao:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Anyway, Aaron, like I said, I have a customer who is a Delco supplier for dealerships, so I get prices that are like cost, cheaper than the dealership "friend" price, which is nice on bigger ticket items like the Opti and water pump. I think I got mine (both) for just over $300 or something a couple years ago. I'll have to check on the prices, but shop around. Otherwise, retail is almost $400 on the Opti, and about $160 on the WP.


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

So next time you want to make a suggestion, go right ahead. Just make sure you know what the fuck you're talking about, because when people ask a question I personally like to see that their problem gets solved, not just shoot darts, or make personal attacks on other people who actually DO try to help with REAL knowledge. You obviously must not be or have ever been a mechanic because you'd have a lot of pissed off customers


You're right Bridgette,I'm not a mechanic, I'm an automotive tech. I diagnose & repair while you hang parts. Last night as well as today I sent homeboy a PM w/ some other suggestions on how to possibly diagnose the problem......one of them being to make sure his waterpump wasn't dripping onto the dist. 

And that fact that I have a lot of pissed off customers has nothing to do with this conversation so hush up before I send my daughter over there to punch you in the clit.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Sep 17 2008, 10:45 AM~11624533
> *So next time you want to make a suggestion, go right ahead. Just make sure you know what the fuck you're talking about, because when people ask a question I personally like to see that their problem gets solved, not just shoot darts, or make personal attacks on other people who actually DO try to help with REAL knowledge. You obviously must not be or have ever been a mechanic because you'd have a lot of pissed off customers
> You're right Bridgette,I'm not a mechanic, I'm an automotive tech.  I diagnose & repair while you hang parts.  Last night as well as today I sent homeboy a PM w/ some other suggestions on how to possibly diagnose the problem......one of them being to make sure his waterpump wasn't dripping onto the dist.
> 
> ...


I don't hang parts, and I no longer work in a dealership. And I don't shoot darts, but if you're a tech you know what that means. So keep getting greasy and send your inbred daughter up here. I'll mash it up and send her back on the Greyhound with a hand full of Delco plugs, on me.


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Sep 17 2008, 08:55 AM~11624629
> *I don't hang parts, and I no longer work in a dealership.  And I don't shoot darts, but if you're a tech you know what that means.  So keep getting greasy and send your inbred daughter up here.  I'll mash it up and send her back on the Greyhound with a hand full of Delco plugs, on me.
> *


 :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Sep 17 2008, 10:45 AM~11624533
> *So next time you want to make a suggestion, go right ahead. Just make sure you know what the fuck you're talking about, because when people ask a question I personally like to see that their problem gets solved, not just shoot darts, or make personal attacks on other people who actually DO try to help with REAL knowledge. You obviously must not be or have ever been a mechanic because you'd have a lot of pissed off customers
> You're right Bridgette,I'm not a mechanic, I'm an automotive tech.  I diagnose & repair while you hang parts.  Last night as well as today I sent homeboy a PM w/ some other suggestions on how to possibly diagnose the problem......one of them being to make sure his waterpump wasn't dripping onto the dist.
> 
> ...


Damn PAT we cant take u NOWHERE'S :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 17 2008, 09:09 AM~11624763
> *Damn PAT we cant take u NOWHERE'S :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


So many assholes........So little time. what can I say :dunno:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Sep 17 2008, 11:13 AM~11624805
> *So many assholes........So little time.  what can I say :dunno:
> *


 :0 :dunno:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 17 2008, 08:14 AM~11624314
> *FYI...thats not kricket....his name is Pat....his lac was named lac of respect for a few years now....
> 
> same name..different lac... :biggrin:
> ...


 :0 DAMN I NEVER KNEW OF THIS!!! Oh well its eneff world for both of us!!! :biggrin: It's probably a few more out there too!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Sep 17 2008, 11:34 AM~11625006
> *:0 DAMN I NEVER KNEW OF THIS!!! Oh well its eneff world for both of us!!!  :biggrin: It's probably a few more out there too!
> *


When i first saw ur build post i thought u was Pat redoing the Lac. I was send him all kinds of nice work PM's :roflmao: :roflmao: But i love both of yall's Lac's  :biggrin:


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Sep 17 2008, 09:34 AM~11625006
> *:0 DAMN I NEVER KNEW OF THIS!!! Oh well its eneff world for both of us!!!  :biggrin: It's probably a few more out there too!
> *


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Sep 17 2008, 11:13 AM~11624805
> *So many assholes........So little time.  what can I say :dunno:
> *


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

holy fuck there are 2 Lac of Respects on here and out there!!!! And I thought all this time Jeff was arguing with Kricket... :roflmao:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 17 2008, 01:54 PM~11626249
> *holy fuck there are 2 Lac of Respects on here and out there!!!! And I thought all this time Jeff was arguing with Kricket... :roflmao:
> *


Make sure you put AC Delcos in that big body of yours, Dave. After all that beautiful work you've put into the car, you know it'll run like shit using anything else. :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Sep 17 2008, 01:58 PM~11626292
> *Make sure you put AC Delcos in that big body of yours, Dave.  After all that beautiful work you've put into the car, you know it'll run like shit using anything else. :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla+Sep 17 2008, 01:47 PM~11626187-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

This is so looking like Miami fest.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood+Sep 17 2008, 08:38 AM~11624105-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: This just keeps getting funnier


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 17 2008, 03:09 PM~11626930
> *
> Not the same Kricket (Lac~Of~Respect) thats buying up AND BUILDING some badass rides  :0   Have yet to see him get butthurt and start talking shit.  :no:
> 
> *


Yeah, somebody pointed that out. It's all good, and now OneSexy knows it's the water pump and Opti that need replacing, not the phantom Autolites.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Sep 17 2008, 02:13 PM~11626958
> *Yeah, somebody pointed that out.  It's all good, and now OneSexy knows it's the water pump and Opti that need replacing, not the phantom Autolites.
> *


Its always great that when the waterpump goes out you get water dripping directly into the opti :banghead: 
I have changed the opti only once (about 3 years ago), it had been giving me problems that made it seem like a bad carb... :uh: yes its fuel injection :biggrin: 

Then a week later when driving from KCMO to Nor Cal my waterpump went out :angry: luckily it happened in Colorado Springs where my primo lives (military mechanic) so we changed out the waterpump... had to get it from autozone but no problems yet. That was also 3 years ago. 

I know that I have not run delco plugs... was told by my friend (who is a chevrolet tech by the way :0 ) that delco's were not required. Never had a problem. :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 17 2008, 03:30 PM~11627109
> *Its always great that when the waterpump goes out you get water dripping directly into the opti :banghead:
> I have changed the opti only once (about 3 years ago), it had been giving me problems that made it seem like a bad carb... :uh: yes its fuel injection  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's truly a strange design, and bleeding the air from the cooling system is the most cumbersome process. Stock, it just pours hot coolant all over the Opti! :twak: I upgraded mine with twist valves and I run a hose over to the reservoir, so none gets spilled, but it still takes forever doing it manually. My buddy has a Mityvac vacuum filler that works like a charm.


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Sep 17 2008, 04:35 PM~11627154
> *Yeah, it's truly a strange design, and bleeding the air from the cooling system is the most cumbersome process.  Stock, it just pours hot coolant all over the Opti! :twak:  I upgraded mine with twist valves and I run a hose over to the reservoir, so none gets spilled, but it still takes forever doing it manually.  My buddy has a Mityvac vacuum filler that works like a charm.
> *



only something an engineer could design.... real smart people when it comes to the world of theory but no common sense or touch with reality when other factors come into play.... like servicing or repairing somthing


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

wow that was a mess lol
thanks for the help everyone...opti local delco is 220 and 60 for a reman water pump

100 to pay someone to do it for me....


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 17 2008, 03:31 PM~11627549
> *wow that was a mess lol
> thanks for the help everyone...opti local delco is 220 and 60 for a reman water pump
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Pretty good deal to not have to do it yourself.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 17 2008, 01:09 PM~11626930
> *Not the same Kricket (Lac~Of~Respect) thats buying up AND BUILDING some badass rides  :0   Have yet to see him get butthurt and start talking shit.  :no:
> :0 *


 :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Sep 17 2008, 12:17 PM~11626463
> *This is so looking like Miami fest.
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 17 2008, 04:31 PM~11627549
> *wow that was a mess lol
> thanks for the help everyone...opti local delco is 220 and 60 for a reman water pump
> 
> ...


Damn, that's cheap! I'd jump all over than, relax and have a beer while someone else deals with that BS. :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

i need an opinion from the caddy guys

so i started it today ...and drove it to work to see if id be able to make this show this weekend.....drove it 3 miles and its running perfect .....

SO im guessing the water dried up in the opti.....SO my question is if i replace the water pump for now will i be ok ?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

just a few hors left, go get a set of rockers cheap! full set with skirts :0 :biggrin: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=150293863962


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 18 2008, 03:37 PM~11637059
> *i need an *I AM NOT</span> a mechanic/tech/waterpump expert/opti-spark expert. Have to make sure I cover my ass...I dont like to argue :biggrin: *


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Sep 14 2008, 11:31 AM~11598832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 18 2008, 05:37 PM~11637059
> *i need an opinion from the caddy guys
> 
> so i started it today ...and drove it to work to see if id be able to make this show this weekend.....drove it 3 miles and its running perfect .....
> ...


i would still change both... i had to change my opti 2 times... once because the waterpump went out and then i had to change it again when the bearing went out. i would replace it... mine would work fine sometimes and then just die on me and not start back up for hours. it was retarded.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

whassup!


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

something new for the cady


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Sep 20 2008, 01:21 PM~11651630
> *i would still change both... i had to change my opti 2 times... once because the waterpump went out and then i had to change it again when the bearing went out. i would replace it... mine would work fine sometimes and then just die on me and not start back up for hours. it was retarded.
> *


better safe then sorry, since i take it you only drive it on the weekends you might be okay for a while longer


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :uh: 


> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Sep 21 2008, 04:31 PM~11658145
> *better safe then sorry, since i take it you only drive it on the weekends you might be okay for a while longer
> *


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Sep 21 2008, 06:37 PM~11659020
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WOW I WANT TO DO THE SAME THING WITH MY CUTLASS.......


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

*SOMEONE BUY MY SHIT * :angry: 












FOR SALE And Willing To Deliver... Im In Atlanta.


Link In Sig... :biggrin:


LMK! :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Sep 21 2008, 05:37 PM~11659020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like its gona come out good :thumbsup:


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Sep 21 2008, 01:37 PM~11659020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dont do it. if you do use tint


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Sep 22 2008, 02:20 AM~11662663
> *dont do it. if you do use tint
> *



um looks like your a little to late to tell him not to do it... :uh:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

My brothers Fleetwood....


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 15 2008, 05:48 PM~11610079
> *is the MAF what i would have hooked into the custom adapter i had to get off ebay for the dual filter intake im running?
> 
> 
> ...


SAY HOMIE WHERE U GET THAT Y FOR THE INTAKE FROM I KNOW U POSTED B4 BUT TOO MANY PAGES TOO LOOK THRU...JUST GOT ME SOME HOOKER HEADERS,UNDER DRIVE PULLEY AND MY VETTE FUEL RAIL COVERS AND I WANT THAT Y!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

NOT MINE


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## TRUTH_HURTS (Apr 21, 2008)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 22 2008, 10:36 PM~11671990
> *SAY HOMIE WHERE U GET THAT Y FOR THE INTAKE FROM I KNOW U POSTED B4 BUT TOO MANY PAGES TOO LOOK THRU...JUST GOT ME SOME HOOKER HEADERS,UNDER DRIVE PULLEY AND MY VETTE FUEL RAIL COVERS AND I WANT THAT Y!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Please post pics here... before and after would be cool :thumbsup:

LT1 Thread
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=363672


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 23 2008, 05:29 PM~11678902
> *Please post pics here... before and after would be cool :thumbsup:
> 
> LT1 Thread
> ...


  will do homie :biggrin:


----------



## billy nugz (Apr 24, 2005)

Can you guys point me in the right direction for a 94 Fleetwood Antenna? Just bought my car and forgot to turn the radio off when I went into the car wash. (YAH YAH I know it was late and I was tiered.) any help would be great.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

niceeee


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

:0


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

GOING TO STREETLIFE HYDRAULICS TO GET CUTT :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 24 2008, 10:50 AM~11686441
> *GOING TO STREETLIFE HYDRAULICS TO GET CUTT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 Better post up some pics when you get it back! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Sep 24 2008, 12:28 PM~11686733
> *:0  :0  :0  Better post up some pics when you get it back!  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

QUESTION? IF I TAKE THE TOP OFF THE ROOF, WILL I NEED THE TRIM FOR THE BACK WINDOW?????????


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Sep 24 2008, 01:28 PM~11686733
> *:0  :0  :0  Better post up some pics when you get it back!  :biggrin:
> *


DONT TRIP VOLO I WILL  PMED YOU


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 24 2008, 03:21 PM~11687944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This has been one of my overall favorites, lack of pictures suck though... dont ever see my ass going to a show in Yapon though


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 24 2008, 02:50 PM~11686441
> *GOING TO STREETLIFE HYDRAULICS TO GET CUTT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 21 2008, 11:51 PM~11661152
> *SOMEONE BUY MY SHIT  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 24 2008, 11:50 AM~11686441
> *GOING TO STREETLIFE HYDRAULICS TO GET CUTT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


CAR,S CLEAN  SOME CLEAR ON THEM TAILIGHTS WOULD BRING THEM OUT


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 24 2008, 02:04 PM~11688338
> *This has been one of my overall favorites, lack of pictures suck though... dont ever see my ass going to a show in Yapon though
> 
> 
> ...


Damn... that mofo is bad...


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

I HAVE A SQUARE MINI WHAMMY WITH BLOCKS THAT
I BEEN SAVING FOR AWHILE FOR A FUTURE PROJECT .
I ACTUALLY GOT IT FOR A STEAL WHEN I BOUGHT IT .
I DID HAVE THE TANK & BOTH BLOCKS RE-CHROMED .
WELL IT'S BEEN ON MY SHELF WAITING TO B USED & 
NOW I THINK I MIGHT SELL IT . SO I'LL ENTERTAIN
ANY OFFERS OUT THERE .

*I KNOW PIC'S !!!!*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 24 2008, 03:51 PM~11686963
> *QUESTION? IF I TAKE THE TOP OFF THE ROOF, WILL I NEED THE TRIM FOR THE BACK WINDOW?????????
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Sep 24 2008, 11:47 PM~11693536
> *I HAVE A SQUARE MINI WHAMMY WITH BLOCKS THAT
> I BEEN SAVING FOR AWHILE FOR A FUTURE PROJECT .
> I ACTUALLY GOT IT FOR A STEAL WHEN I BOUGHT IT .
> ...


That beast looks sweet. Would hate to regret selling that!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Sep 18 2008, 04:37 PM~11637059
> *i need an opinion from the caddy guys
> 
> so i started it today ...and drove it to work to see if id be able to make this show this weekend.....drove it 3 miles and its running perfect .....
> ...


As said earlier, it might be OK for a while, but in the long run you'd be smart to replace both now.


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

anybody know where i can get a cover for my fleetwood that fits perfect.....


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Sep 25 2008, 10:14 AM~11695735
> *anybody know where i can get a cover for my fleetwood that fits perfect.....
> *


I know they are pricey....but have you tried california tops?


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Sep 25 2008, 10:14 AM~11695735
> *anybody know where i can get a cover for my fleetwood that fits perfect.....
> *


DEALER IS THE ONLY PLACE I FOUND TO GET 1 THAT FIT'S RIGHT .
THEY ARE NOT CHEAP THOUGH .


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

scrilla


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Sep 25 2008, 11:33 AM~11695918
> *DEALER IS THE ONLY PLACE I FOUND TO GET 1 THAT FIT'S RIGHT .
> THEY ARE NOT CHEAP THOUGH .
> *


Anybody got a part number I can see what my price would be... as long as you cover shipping I got no reason to make $ off of them.  Everybody here always shares info so thats good enough for me :thumbsup:


Nice tank/block setup there PaperChaser. Good luck on the sale.


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Sep 25 2008, 10:33 AM~11695918
> *DEALER IS THE ONLY PLACE I FOUND TO GET 1 THAT FIT'S RIGHT .
> THEY ARE NOT CHEAP THOUGH .
> *


how much...


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 25 2008, 10:45 AM~11696047
> *Anybody got a part number I can see what my price would be... as long as you cover shipping I got no reason to make $ off of them.   Everybody here always shares info so thats good enough for me :thumbsup:
> Nice tank/block setup there PaperChaser. Good luck on the sale.
> *


I KNOW THERE'S NOT A PART # ON THE COVER ITSELF , BUT I
WILL SEE IF I CAN FIND MY RECEIPT FOR IT . WISH ME LUCK
CAUSE I BOUGHT IT A COUPLE YEARS AGO .


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Car-Cover-C...emZ260290118471

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/CADILLAC-FL...emZ150297965111


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Sep 25 2008, 10:59 AM~11696173
> *how much...
> *


I DON'T REMEMBER EXACTLY , BUT IT WAS OVER $200 .


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Sep 25 2008, 12:02 PM~11696216
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Car-Cover-C...emZ260290118471
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/CADILLAC-FL...emZ150297965111
> *


Do you have one of these already? Main thing is making sure it fits right. If you have one can you post a pic with it on your ride? Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 25 2008, 11:11 AM~11696282
> *Do you have one of these already? Main thing is making sure it fits right. If you have one can you post a pic with it on your ride? Thanks :thumbsup:
> *



no, just posting them up for ya'll....


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Sep 25 2008, 11:02 AM~11696216
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Car-Cover-C...emZ260290118471
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/CADILLAC-FL...emZ150297965111
> *


 NOT A BAD PRICE . BEFORE I BOUGHT MINE FROM THE DEALER 
I PICKED UP A COUPLE FROM THE POMONA CAR SWAPMEET FOR 
25 BUCKS . HAD TO BUY THE BIGGEST 1 THEY HAD & IT STILL DIDN'T
FIT RIGHT .


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Sep 25 2008, 12:03 PM~11696748
> *NOT A BAD PRICE . BEFORE I BOUGHT MINE FROM THE DEALER
> I PICKED UP A COUPLE FROM THE POMONA CAR SWAPMEET FOR
> 25 BUCKS . HAD TO BUY THE BIGGEST 1 THEY HAD & IT STILL DIDN'T
> ...



it sucks though man, this new pad i got has no fucken shade at all....


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

A Local Miami Ryder found out about getting a higher front lockup.

Looks Sick.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Sep 25 2008, 12:31 PM~11697056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Its a pretty sweet front lock up.....but wonder how hard it is on tires.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Sep 25 2008, 12:05 PM~11696771
> *it sucks though man, this new pad i got has no fucken shade at all....
> *


KEEP IT IN THE GARAGE , OR BUILD A CARPORT :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

The 93 didnt have a LT1 did it?


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 25 2008, 01:53 PM~11697320
> *The 93 didnt have a LT1 did it?
> *


Click my LT1 link.. full discussion + explanation there


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 25 2008, 03:07 PM~11698230
> *Click my LT1 link.. full discussion + explanation there
> *


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Sep 25 2008, 11:31 AM~11697056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, that's crazy-lookin! How does he do it? Can he still lay it pretty low? Can he hop it at all?


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Sep 24 2008, 09:11 AM~11684222
> *Can you guys point me in the right direction for a 94 Fleetwood Antenna? Just bought my car and forgot to turn the radio off when I went into the car wash. (YAH YAH I know it was late and I was tiered.) any help would be great.
> *


Try http://www.car-part.com you can find all kinds of shit there from all over the place :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Sep 25 2008, 01:31 PM~11697056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 25 2008, 02:53 PM~11697320
> *The 93 didnt have a LT1 did it?
> *


Most 93 have a 5.7L 350 V8


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Sep 25 2008, 05:32 PM~11699572
> *Most 93 have a 5.7L 350 V8
> *


 :yes: thats why i like 93s


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Sep 25 2008, 05:32 PM~11699572
> *Most 93 have a 5.7L 350 V8
> *


 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 24 2008, 03:51 PM~11686963
> *QUESTION? IF I TAKE THE TOP OFF THE ROOF, WILL I NEED THE TRIM FOR THE BACK WINDOW?????????
> *


TTT


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

any one that lookin to lock up as high as that pink caddy holla at me i got them all day no welding needed


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

any one that lookin to lock up as high as that pink caddy holla at me i got them all day no welding needed


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

dont they use the ball joint extension how ever you call it


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Sep 25 2008, 12:31 PM~11697056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*ANY PIC'S WITH THE FRON'T LAID ? OR IS THAT LAID ?*


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Found this on another forum.








Two door with open fenderwell in rear.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Found this one in another forum.








Two door with no rag material.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect+Sep 25 2008, 08:28 PM~11701844-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ANYMORE PIC'S ?


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Sep 25 2008, 09:28 PM~11701844
> *Found this on another forum.
> 
> 
> ...


looks like an eldorado with a big body front end


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Sep 25 2008, 08:36 PM~11701916
> *ANYMORE PIC'S ?
> *


 :biggrin: 
In my stash!!!


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Sep 25 2008, 12:52 PM~11697310
> *KEEP IT IN THE GARAGE , OR BUILD A CARPORT  :biggrin:
> *


the house is kind of weird bro....where the garage was, they made 2 big ass rooms out of it....but they still have a little garage door , but it's too small.....i'll post pics in a bit....


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

check it out, my cars get no fucken love :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 

and the sun down here in the summer is over 115 degrees....

by next year though, i should have a patio right there to the right side of the pad........


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Sep 25 2008, 07:36 PM~11699602
> *:yes: thats why i like 93s
> *




:biggrin: 





:yes:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect+Sep 25 2008, 11:28 PM~11701844-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Photoshops...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Sep 26 2008, 12:07 AM~11702273
> *looks like an eldorado with a big body front end
> *




:yes:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Sep 25 2008, 08:30 PM~11701862
> *Found this one in another forum.
> 
> 
> ...


  THAT 1 LOOKS TIGHT :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 25 2008, 10:24 PM~11703047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 25 2008, 11:12 PM~11702917
> *Photoshops...
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

I wouldn't be able to sleep or go to work if I was you. That car is Too much in the open.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Sep 25 2008, 06:32 PM~11699572
> *Most 93 have a 5.7L 350 V8
> *


All of them did. In fact, '94-'96 was a 5.7L / 350cid V8 too, but the '93 was the L05 and the '94-'96 was the LT1.


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

PM *305kingcaddilac* hes the one that gets u the higher lock up


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Sep 26 2008, 07:58 AM~11705114
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i know, i know....but so far so good, the area is nice and i got some homies down the block and a street over that never sleep :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 25 2008, 10:14 PM~11702933
> *:yes:
> *


nice front lock up.


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy+Sep 25 2008, 06:36 PM~11699602-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 True  
I wasn't sure cause sometimes you get a 4.7L option when searching for parts online (like Napa, etc)


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Sep 26 2008, 03:00 PM~11707732
> *:yes:
> 
> :0 True
> ...


:dunno: That's weird. However the Caprices did come with 4.3 or 5.0 options too.


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Sep 25 2008, 09:31 PM~11697056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Who's the guy in the back? :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Sep 26 2008, 12:28 PM~11708080
> *Who's the guy in the back?  :biggrin:
> *


His name is Patrick. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

A '96 6-speed on 20s. :uh:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

Automatic big body SS...??? :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Sep 26 2008, 03:19 PM~11709217
> *A '96 6-speed on 20s.  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Sep 26 2008, 03:21 PM~11709236
> *Automatic big body SS...???  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


REAL NICE . :biggrin:


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Sep 26 2008, 04:19 PM~11709217
> *A '96 6-speed on 20s.  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


You guys should check out the cadillac forums if you have not already... different kind of customization. Thats where I first saw those two.

http://www.cadillacpower.com/forum/

http://www.cadillacforums.com/cadillac-mod...-fleetwood.html


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Sep 25 2008, 02:31 PM~11697056
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks like he welded some box tubing to his spindle and moved bolted the ball joint to it....dont look real safe IMO.....but does look cool with the high lockup


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robneronyc_@Sep 27 2008, 10:01 AM~11714347
> *ON EBAY... 2 days left!
> 
> I don't know how to post link...
> ...


500 :uh:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Sep 26 2008, 05:51 PM~11709436
> *REAL NICE . :biggrin:
> *


would look better in a 2 door........


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Sep 26 2008, 10:09 PM~11712056
> *looks like he welded some box tubing to his spindle and moved bolted the ball joint to it....dont look real safe IMO.....but does look cool with the high lockup
> *


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Perro_@Sep 27 2002, 04:08 PM~132423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 This thread is 6 years old today, and still going :0


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Sep 25 2008, 08:30 PM~11701862
> *Found this one in another forum.
> 
> 
> ...


its this like an special edition???????........i would love to have one of those.... :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Sep 28 2008, 08:58 AM~11719090
> *its this like an special edition???????........i would love to have one of those.... :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP BIG DOG HOWS THE FAMILY


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

*SOMEONE BUY MY SHIT * :angry: 












FOR SALE And Willing To Deliver... 

Link In Sig... :biggrin:


LMK! :thumbsup:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

93 Fleetwood Review/Road Test


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

:0


----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

My fleetwood trunk


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 28 2008, 02:23 PM~11721027
> *SOMEONE BUY MY SHIT  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


damn i wish you were closwer bro i would snatch it up


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

This is before we tore it down for candy murals and patterns


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Sep 28 2008, 10:30 PM~11723090
> *damn i wish you were closwer bro i would snatch it up
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

HOPE 2 BRING THIS 94 HOME :biggrin: SUP SCRILL


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 28 2008, 11:25 PM~11723580
> *HOPE 2 BRING THIS 94 HOME :biggrin:  SUP SCRILL
> *




:uh: 





:cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 28 2008, 11:42 PM~11723732
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *




Details? :dunno:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

*~The Beast from the East~*


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla+Sep 28 2008, 04:23 PM~11721027-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Says he's willing to deliver, all the way across the country is too far?  :biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Man gas prices are so high everyone is going green. . . .lol J/K

Found this on the Ugly Fest.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

My fleets gone for a week or two  ..........

















:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Sep 29 2008, 12:13 AM~11724043
> *~The Beast from the East~
> 
> 
> ...


THE BEST ON THE EASTCOAST :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

anyone have pics of a red on red fleetwood, i was browsing since first page, but got tiring :biggrin: 

anyone hook it up


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Sep 29 2008, 12:24 AM~11724177
> *Says he's willing to deliver, all the way across the country is too far?    :biggrin:
> *






:0


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Sep 29 2008, 05:09 AM~11725876
> *Man gas prices are so high everyone is going green. . . .lol J/K
> 
> Found this on the Ugly Fest.
> ...


some one should make it a 2 door rag


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Sep 29 2008, 01:03 PM~11727468
> *some one should make it a 2 door rag
> *






:cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Sep 28 2008, 09:13 PM~11724043
> *~The Beast from the East~
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 29 2008, 09:30 AM~11726396
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: 
For real, wish I'd have seen yours before I got mine in April 
Mine wound up needing way more than I expected :angry: 
Oh well, at least I got it cheap.


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Sep 29 2008, 12:13 AM~11724043
> *~The Beast from the East~
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

A couple new pics. Bout to start working on the setup this week!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Sep 29 2008, 03:18 PM~11728872
> *:biggrin:
> For real, wish I'd have seen yours before I got mine in April
> Mine wound up needing way more than I expected :angry:
> ...






And To Think Its Been On The Market Since February...


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Sep 29 2008, 01:47 PM~11729764
> *A couple new pics. Bout to start working on the setup this week!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Hellraizer, HEAVErollerz90

:nicoderm:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)




----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Sep 29 2008, 03:47 PM~11729764
> *A couple new pics. Bout to start working on the setup this week!
> 
> 
> ...


Looks bad ass! :thumbsup:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 29 2008, 03:52 PM~11729814
> *And To Think Its Been On The Market Since February...
> *


 :yessad: 
Why not just build it, at least throw all that chrome on? :dunno:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Sep 29 2008, 10:04 PM~11732878
> *:yessad:
> Why not just build it,  at least throw all that chrome on? :dunno:
> *





:nosad:



Naw Homie... I Want To Leave That In The Hands Of The New Owner... :yes:



Got Something Else Up My Sleeve, Funny How I Just Stopped On It But You Know Shit Happens...


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 29 2008, 10:18 PM~11733735
> *:nosad:
> Naw Homie... I Want To Leave That In The Hands Of The New Owner... :yes:
> Got Something Else Up My Sleeve, Funny How I Just Stopped On It But You Know Shit Happens...
> *


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Sep 29 2008, 06:15 AM~11726048-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Thanks Guys!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

any one ever tried running 5 tons?


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Sep 29 2008, 05:20 PM~11731196
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Sep 28 2008, 09:13 PM~11724043
> *~The Beast from the East~
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Sep 29 2008, 11:53 PM~11734240
> *
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

TTT for my sexy big body :biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Sep 24 2008, 01:28 PM~11686733
> *:0  :0  :0  Better post up some pics when you get it back!  :biggrin:
> *


laid :biggrin: and still working on it


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Sep 29 2008, 02:47 PM~11729764
> *A couple new pics. Bout to start working on the setup this week!
> 
> 
> ...


That's a different style, I like it :thumbsup:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Sep 28 2008, 09:13 PM~11724043
> *~The Beast from the East~
> 
> 
> ...


Damn thats fucking sick


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Sep 28 2008, 09:24 PM~11724177
> *Says he's willing to deliver, all the way across the country is too far?    :biggrin:
> *


I think that is cool i really do, still debating a lil on this cause if i buy it i wanna put all the chrome on the car im working on now


_________________________________________________________________
DOES ANYONE HAVE A CHROME REAR END FOR SALE?????????????????


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 30 2008, 11:32 AM~11739943
> *laid  :biggrin: and still working on it
> 
> 
> ...


Aww sheeeiot... 

More pics please! :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Sep 30 2008, 05:08 PM~11742098
> *Aww sheeeiot...
> 
> More pics please!  :biggrin:
> *


HERE WE GO AGAIN :biggrin: 
























ALMOST READY


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 30 2008, 07:57 PM~11742967
> *
> ALMOST READY
> 
> *


me 2 :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Sep 30 2008, 05:24 PM~11741155
> *I think that is cool i really do, still debating a lil on this cause if i buy it i wanna put all the chrome on the car im working on now
> 
> *




PMd...


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Sep 26 2008, 05:10 PM~11709156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  

Any more pics of this car? Im thinking of doing something like this to mine


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Sep 30 2008, 11:20 PM~11744717
> *
> 
> Any more pics of this car?  Im thinking of doing something like this to mine
> *




Two Toning It?


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 30 2008, 11:07 PM~11745411
> *Two Toning It?
> *



Yup


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN+Sep 30 2008, 07:57 PM~11742967-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 awww shit :thumbsup:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

I don't think I ever posted mine.
Needs some work, but it's my daily


----------



## HITHARD (Aug 13, 2007)

NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Sep 30 2008, 08:21 PM~11745610
> *Black is bad ass, El Volo knows what's up  :biggrin:
> :0 :0 awww shit  :thumbsup:
> *


You betcha  :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Sep 30 2008, 08:32 PM~11745722
> *I don't think I ever posted mine.
> Needs some work, but it's my daily
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 

Damn, I love the way your Caddy is slammed to the ground! Nice ride.. 

I want mine to lay that low. You on hydros or bags?


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Looks like a mafia movie...


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Oct 1 2008, 07:44 AM~11747632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CADILLAC = Carrying A Dead Italian Laying Lifeless As Cargo


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HITHARD+Sep 30 2008, 11:47 PM~11745867-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homies!
It's bagged. It lays out hard on the crossmember in front, can just barely drive with the ass dumped (but only on a smooth road, otherwise I drag)
I'm thinking about juicing it eventually, but only if I can keep it that low :biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate+Oct 1 2008, 07:44 AM~11747632-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Oct 1 2008, 09:06 AM~11748774
> *Thanks homies!
> It's bagged. It lays out hard on the crossmember in front, can just barely drive with the ass dumped (but only on a smooth road, otherwise I drag)
> I'm thinking about juicing it eventually, but only if I can keep it that low  :biggrin:
> *


oh it can be done mine lays all the way down in the fron with the ass layed or not. i can't drive it with the front layed out :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Oct 1 2008, 04:44 AM~11747632
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 Oh shit! Mr. Forgiven had this guy install the hydros in his Caddy, then smoked him! This guy's body slumped in the trunk...

:guns: :burn:



.


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Oct 1 2008, 08:06 AM~11748774
> *Thanks homies!
> It's bagged. It lays out hard on the crossmember in front, can just barely drive with the ass dumped (but only on a smooth road, otherwise I drag)
> I'm thinking about juicing it eventually, but only if I can keep it that low  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Oct 1 2008, 01:40 PM~11749593
> *oh it can be done mine lays all the way down in the fron with the ass layed or not. i can't drive it with the front layed out :biggrin:
> *






:0


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

heres mine :biggrin: for sale $2000 :0


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Oct 1 2008, 12:40 PM~11749593
> *oh it can be done mine lays all the way down in the fron with the ass layed or not. i can't drive it with the front layed out :biggrin:
> *


 Figured so. That's how mine is now, when I lay the front down, the frame hits and the wheels lift up a little. :biggrin: 
How's yours coming along anyway?


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Oct 1 2008, 10:33 PM~11755565
> *heres mine  :biggrin: for sale $2000 :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)

Quick question...does anybody know how to get the stock airbags fully inflated. I don't have juice right now just tired of hitting everywhere. I already adjusted the lever in the back to stay at its highest point but want to get the airbags all the way up and stay up..

Anybody heard of this??????????


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Oct 1 2008, 09:33 PM~11755565
> *heres mine  :biggrin: for sale $2000 :0
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT YEAR IS IT


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Oct 1 2008, 09:08 PM~11755981
> *WHAT YEAR IS IT
> *


ITS A 93 NEEDS TLC CAR HAS 313K MILES MOTOR AND TRANNY HAVE AROUND 150K RUNS VERY GOOD


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 1 2008, 11:44 AM~11749632
> *:0 Oh shit!  Mr. Forgiven had this guy install the hydros in his Caddy, then smoked him!  This guy's body slumped in the trunk...
> 
> :guns:  :burn:
> ...


LOL YOU GUYS AINT RIGHT :biggrin: 

MY CADDY :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Oct 1 2008, 07:33 PM~11755565
> *heres mine  :biggrin: for sale $2000 :0
> 
> 
> ...


send me all the details on it


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Oct 1 2008, 11:33 PM~11755565
> *heres mine  :biggrin: for sale $2000 :0
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THATS THA HOOK UP :cheesy:


----------



## 808DUMP (May 7, 2008)

Wassup from hawaii.... first post. Only got shitty cell phone pics. Here's my 96' Black on Black fleetwood . pretty much stock, just powdercoated 13's,HID Conversion , blacked out tint & Paint job. Car used to be white. . Saving up for Pumps... got real high millage tho.


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 808DUMP_@Oct 2 2008, 06:41 AM~11757901
> *Wassup from hawaii.... first post. Only got shitty cell phone pics. Here's my 96' Black on Black fleetwood . pretty much stock, just powdercoated 13's,HID Conversion ,  blacked out tint & Paint job. Car used to be white. . Saving up for Pumps... got real high millage tho.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 1 2008, 08:53 AM~11747659
> *CADILLAC = Carrying A Dead Italian Laying Lifeless As Cargo
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 808DUMP_@Oct 2 2008, 09:41 AM~11757901
> *Wassup from hawaii.... first post. Only got shitty cell phone pics. Here's my 96' Black on Black fleetwood . pretty much stock, just powdercoated 13's,HID Conversion ,  blacked out tint & Paint job. Car used to be white. . Saving up for Pumps... got real high millage tho.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Sep 30 2008, 06:26 AM~11734676
> *any one ever tried running 5 tons?
> *


I do.


----------



## 808DUMP (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 2 2008, 04:01 AM~11757999
> *:wow:  :wow:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



haha thanks bro.


----------



## 808DUMP (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bandido$_@Oct 2 2008, 04:06 AM~11758017
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> *


thank bro i appreciate it..... nothing like all the other fleets in here.... i seen some sick ass one in this thread.


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Oct 2 2008, 08:57 AM~11758339
> *I do.
> *


pics :0


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Oct 1 2008, 07:33 PM~11755565
> *heres mine  :biggrin: for sale $2000 :0
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, that seems to be one hell of a deal! Got more pics of it? Maybe pics of the engine, interior, trunk...? What does this Caddy need?


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 1 2008, 10:18 PM~11756930
> *LOL YOU GUYS AINT RIGHT :biggrin:
> 
> MY CADDY :biggrin:
> ...



Damn, Street Life Hydraulics did your setup quick. 

Looks really good man... There's nothing like sitting in your ride for the first time with the newly added switches! :biggrin: Love that feeling.   

What's next for your Caddy?


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 808DUMP_@Oct 2 2008, 05:41 AM~11757901
> *Wassup from hawaii.... first post. Only got shitty cell phone pics. Here's my 96' Black on Black fleetwood . pretty much stock, just powdercoated 13's,HID Conversion ,  blacked out tint & Paint job. Car used to be white. . Saving up for Pumps... got real high millage tho.
> 
> 
> ...



:0 Daaaamn! Nice... I like the blacked out look... Clean-looking Caddy man!


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Oct 2 2008, 06:13 PM~11758854
> *pics  :0
> *


Sorry, but this is the only pic I have. 
Prohopper 5 tons coils.


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 808DUMP_@Oct 2 2008, 06:41 AM~11757901
> *Wassup from hawaii.... first post. Only got shitty cell phone pics. Here's my 96' Black on Black fleetwood . pretty much stock, just powdercoated 13's,HID Conversion ,  blacked out tint & Paint job. Car used to be white. . Saving up for Pumps... got real high millage tho.
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bad ass caddy!


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

Question for all you caddi gurus.............If I am not imstaken the doors are interchangable between the Fleetwoods...Caprices and Roadmasters.......
Now is the window regulator the same?...........Thanks for any info.................................


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 2 2008, 04:27 AM~11757561
> *DAMN THATS THA HOOK UP :cheesy:
> *


holler if you here me hahaa j/k 
i need the room i have no parking for it :angry: plus i could use the money :biggrin: 
























this is what it needs nothing big 
























and passenger side has no stripe my boy did it but i didnt like it  








car has a battery rack for 8 batts and 2 pumps, front has extended arms 1inch, car has no set up!!!!


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Oct 2 2008, 06:53 PM~11763368
> *holler if you here me hahaa j/k
> i need the room i have no parking for it  :angry:  plus i could use the money :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Hell of a deal! :thumbsup: Good luck on the sale.


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

Stupid question...
Can the stock grill be steel wool/polished like you can the window trim?


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

heres some pics o my car back then :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Oct 2 2008, 05:53 PM~11763368
> *holler if you here me hahaa j/k
> i need the room i have no parking for it  :angry:  plus i could use the money :biggrin:
> 
> ...


u got my pm, its your call


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

my dawg switchitter dont only hop lacs


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Oct 2 2008, 09:27 PM~11765372
> *u got my pm, its your call
> *


you got it, lets deal :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Oct 2 2008, 09:52 PM~11766290
> *you got it, lets deal :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

*SOMEONE BUY MY SHIT * :angry: 





















FOR SALE And Willing To Deliver... 

Link In Sig... :biggrin:


LMK! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Oct 3 2008, 11:16 AM~11768137
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 2 2008, 10:44 AM~11759128
> *Damn, Street Life Hydraulics did your setup quick.
> 
> Looks really good man... There's nothing like sitting in your ride for the first time with the newly added switches!  :biggrin:  Love that feeling.
> ...


SOLD GOT ME THIS NOW :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 3 2008, 09:22 AM~11768677
> *SOLD GOT ME THIS NOW :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*ESTAS CABRON HOMIE........*


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Oct 3 2008, 09:16 AM~11768137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 3 2008, 10:22 AM~11768677
> *SOLD GOT ME THIS NOW :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


So get out of our thread now.........



















Just kidding.  Nice come-up :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 3 2008, 10:42 AM~11768335
> *SOMEONE BUY MY SHIT  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


What's up with the grille?  And what size Vogues are those? Hit me up...


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 3 2008, 11:22 AM~11768677
> *SOLD GOT ME THIS NOW :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Tight '67 man. :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 3 2008, 01:47 PM~11770533
> *So get out of our thread now.........
> Just kidding.    Nice come-up :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 LMAO......... THANKS DOGG


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 3 2008, 01:50 PM~11770556
> *Tight '67 man. :thumbsup:
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 3 2008, 03:49 PM~11770550
> *What's up with the grille?   And what size Vogues are those?  Hit me up...
> *





:uh: 




PMd...


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Oct 3 2008, 08:16 AM~11768137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anymore recent pics :0 always liked this car


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 3 2008, 09:22 AM~11768677
> *SOLD GOT ME THIS NOW :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN YOU CHANGE CARS MORE THEN YOU CHANGE YOUR
UNDERWEAR !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Oct 3 2008, 04:10 PM~11772182
> *anymore recent pics :0 always liked this car
> *


*comming soon perro...........*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

double post :uh:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 4 2008, 09:15 AM~11776364
> *:biggrin:
> *



How much for d vogues??? 

Over price... U know d rest!!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Oct 3 2008, 09:09 PM~11774031
> *DAMN YOU CHANGE CARS MORE THEN YOU CHANGE YOUR
> UNDERWEAR !!!!! :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP DOGGIE LOL, IM DONE DOG I GOT WHAT I WANTED NOW TIME TO BUILT :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Oct 4 2008, 04:37 AM~11775944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how did you get that pic? :0


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 4 2008, 10:51 AM~11777081
> *WHATS UP DOGGIE LOL, IM DONE DOG I GOT WHAT I WANTED NOW TIME TO BUILT :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

mines slammed :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRody23_@Oct 4 2008, 01:46 PM~11777059
> *How much for d vogues???
> 
> Over price... U know d rest!!!!
> *




:uh:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

A members trunk we just finished.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Oct 5 2008, 04:34 PM~11784237
> *A members trunk we just finished....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE IT!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lincolnvic2000 (Jan 18, 2007)

my boy's caddy from 559 kustumz
























keepin it safe and clean for him :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Hello my Fleetwood Homies!!! :wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lincolnvic2000_@Oct 5 2008, 04:33 PM~11784551
> *my boy's caddy from 559 kustumz
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~NUEVO MEXICO~ (Sep 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

FOR SALE And Willing To Deliver... 

Link In Sig... :biggrin:


LMK! :thumbsup:


----------



## ~NUEVO MEXICO~ (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Oct 5 2008, 09:01 PM~11787488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I READ AWHILE BACK ON HERE THAT THE WATER PUMPS ARE BAD ON THESE CARS? IM GETTIN A 94, WHAT SHOULD I CHECK AND GO OVER ON THE CADILLAC, HELP A HOMIE OUT


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 6 2008, 11:59 AM~11790876
> *I READ AWHILE BACK ON HERE THAT THE WATER PUMPS ARE BAD ON THESE CARS? IM GETTIN A 94, WHAT SHOULD I CHECK AND GO OVER ON THE CADILLAC, HELP A HOMIE OUT
> *


TTT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 6 2008, 10:59 AM~11790876
> *I READ AWHILE BACK ON HERE THAT THE WATER PUMPS ARE BAD ON THESE CARS? IM GETTIN A 94, WHAT SHOULD I CHECK AND GO OVER ON THE CADILLAC, HELP A HOMIE OUT
> *


yeah the water pump goes alot of times, check its history it might have been reoplaced already by the other owner. they are infamous for electrical problems too


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 4 2008, 07:57 PM~11777109
> *how did you get that pic? :0
> *


Don't know. Found this pic on the internet.


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 6 2008, 05:46 AM~11787136
> *Hello my Fleetwood Homies!!!  :wave:
> *


Hey bro... :wave:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Oct 6 2008, 12:40 PM~11791244
> *yeah the water pump goes alot of times, check its history it might have been reoplaced already by the other owner. they are infamous for electrical problems too
> *


damn i hate fuckin electric problems, you talkin bout in the motor or electric problems period threw out the whole car????


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WHO ALL HERE HAVE HAD ELECTRIC PROBLEMS WITH THERE BIGBODYS?????


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SO HOW CAN YOU TELL THE WATER PUMPS GOIN OUT?? I WANT TO PREVENT THIS PROBLEM, THIS GOING TOP BE MY FAMILY CAR FOR THE NEW BORN WE HAVING


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 6 2008, 12:59 PM~11792285
> *WHO ALL HERE HAVE HAD ELECTRIC PROBLEMS WITH THERE BIGBODYS?????
> *



I really didnt have problems with mine, as long as you keep up maintenance, it should be all good... :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Oct 4 2008, 06:37 AM~11775944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Compact car parking only? :biggrin:


That is an unusual place for a light post though...


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Water pumps go around 100K miles in every car, not just a big body. They're just a little different design on the '94-'96 because it's an LT1, but not that big of a deal, for real. Electrical problems aren't that bad - just stupid little things like the trunk pull-down stops working or the power seats. Little bullshit. Honestly dude, I have 2 '94s and they're great cars. One was my daily for a few years, is now juiced with almost 130K miles on it. The other is my current daily, 108K miles on it. Plenty of power, good fuel economy, and tons of comfort. You can't beat these cars IMO.

LMK if you have some other questions. I'd be happy to help answer them.


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 6 2008, 10:59 AM~11792285
> *WHO ALL HERE HAVE HAD ELECTRIC PROBLEMS WITH THERE BIGBODYS?????
> *



:wave: 

Yep... with my '93... "Pass Fault Key" problem... Car wouldn't start every time. :angry: :uh:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Oct 5 2008, 08:01 PM~11787488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 3 2008, 08:22 AM~11768677
> *SOLD GOT ME THIS NOW :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WTF!?!?! You change your low-rides as often as I change my underwear! :ugh: 

:around: :around:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 6 2008, 04:52 PM~11794690
> *WTF!?!?!  You change your low-rides as often as I change my underwear!  :ugh:
> 
> :around:  :around:
> *


I WOULD NEVER PASS ON A RAGTOP HOMIE  BUT I STILL HAVE MY LINCOLN :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 6 2008, 01:45 PM~11792674
> *Water pumps go around 100K miles in every car, not just a big body.  They're just a little different design on the '94-'96 because it's an LT1, but not that big of a deal, for real.  Electrical problems aren't that bad - just stupid little things like the trunk pull-down stops working or the power seats.  Little bullshit.  Honestly dude, I have 2 '94s and they're great cars.  One was my daily for a few years, is now juiced with almost 130K miles on it.  The other is my current daily, 108K miles on it.  Plenty of power, good fuel economy, and tons of comfort.  You can't beat these cars IMO.
> 
> LMK if you have some other questions.  I'd be happy to help answer them.
> *


Yep, I think bigbodies are one of the most reliable cars made.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 6 2008, 03:50 PM~11794669
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


  *STILL MORE TO COME HOMIE.....PART ONE OF CADI~FORNIA LOVE 2........*


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Oct 5 2008, 09:01 PM~11787488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


coming out real good


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

took the top off my caddy 
















rust  








other then that was okay


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Oct 6 2008, 07:27 PM~11796240
> *took the top off my caddy
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 6 2008, 07:30 PM~11796278
> *Holy shit
> *


 :yessad: i said the same thing


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

here are those pics i wanted to show u since u wont go to my post..


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Oct 5 2008, 09:01 PM~11787488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is fucking siiiiiick, i cant wait to get my sprayed with kandy


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

any more pic,s :thumbsup:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

damn vegas is coming too fast


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Oct 6 2008, 06:27 PM~11796240
> *took the top off my caddy
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damm,


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 6 2008, 09:12 PM~11797523
> *:0
> :0 damm,
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## HITHARD (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Oct 6 2008, 08:27 PM~11796240
> *took the top off my caddy
> 
> 
> ...


I just went thru the same shit with mine. 
rusted on both sides and above the windshield... 
:angry:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

hno:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 6 2008, 03:38 PM~11792607
> *I really didnt have problems with mine, as long as you keep up maintenance, it should be all good... :biggrin:
> *


BUT HOW YOU KEEP UP MAINTENANCE ON ELECTRIC SHT???????????????


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 6 2008, 03:45 PM~11792674
> *Water pumps go around 100K miles in every car, not just a big body.  They're just a little different design on the '94-'96 because it's an LT1, but not that big of a deal, for real.  Electrical problems aren't that bad - just stupid little things like the trunk pull-down stops working or the power seats.  Little bullshit.  Honestly dude, I have 2 '94s and they're great cars.  One was my daily for a few years, is now juiced with almost 130K miles on it.  The other is my current daily, 108K miles on it.  Plenty of power, good fuel economy, and tons of comfort.  You can't beat these cars IMO.
> 
> LMK if you have some other questions.  I'd be happy to help answer them.
> *


COOL THANKS, ILL FOR SURE WILL HIT U UP IF NEEDS SOME HELP HOMIE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 6 2008, 06:49 PM~11794655
> *:wave:
> 
> Yep... with my '93...  "Pass Fault Key" problem... Car wouldn't start every time.  :angry:  :uh:
> *


DAMN HOW THAT HAPPEN AND HOW U FIX IT??


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 7 2008, 04:44 AM~11799866
> *DAMN HOW THAT HAPPEN AND HOW U FIX IT??
> *


YOU HAVE TO REPLACE THE BCM MODULE THE KEY AND THE IGNITION SWITCH AT THE TIME WHEN I GOT MINE DONE AT THE CADDY DEALER COST ME A STACK BUT MY SCHIT STARTS EVERYTYME NOW :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 6 2008, 01:37 PM~11792065
> *damn i hate fuckin electric problems, you talkin bout in the motor or electric problems period threw out the whole car????
> *


mostly motor, but atleast ive had them with the lt1, its not too bad. it was much worse with a deville i had


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 6 2008, 02:45 PM~11792674
> *
> I'd be happy to help answer them.
> *


mines got 135k with switches and mines holding up great, 
so far ive had some little electric issues, i had a spark plug issue, 
and i had a couple seals leak, but overall nothing that prevented me from driving it. 
the biggest problem i had was because i had a shitty battery (which wasnt the cars fault)

dont worry about it 64, your getting a fucking black clean bigbody


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Oct 6 2008, 04:57 PM~11795262
> *coming out real good
> *


*GRACIAS HOMIE STILL LOTS OF WORK TO DO!!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Oct 6 2008, 06:34 PM~11796329
> *That is fucking siiiiiick, i cant wait to get my sprayed with kandy
> *


*GRACIAS HOMIE, GOTS TO GIVE THE CREDIT TO THE GOODTIMER "ESE TURTLE"..MUCH PROPS, STILL MORE TO COME.....*


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 7 2008, 05:41 AM~11799858
> *BUT HOW YOU KEEP UP MAINTENANCE ON ELECTRIC SHT???????????????
> *



The only problem i ever had was the pass key fault, which i had 2 replace my ignition cause it wouldnt read the key, but that only ran me like 300, then there was no problems at all.... :biggrin:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 6 2008, 08:47 PM~11797182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 6 2008, 02:56 PM~11794740
> *I WOULD NEVER PASS ON A RAGTOP HOMIE  BUT I STILL HAVE MY LINCOLN :biggrin:
> *



 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 7 2008, 03:44 AM~11799866
> *DAMN HOW THAT HAPPEN AND HOW U FIX IT??
> *


Had to take it to the dealership and get new keys... I think it ended up being like two or three hundred dollars.  


Anyone ever have their "Traction Control" light come on and stay on after getting lifted???


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 7 2008, 01:30 PM~11802790
> *Had to take it to the dealership and get new keys... I think it ended up being like two or three hundred dollars.
> Anyone ever have their "Traction Control" light come on and stay on after getting lifted???
> *


I HAD IT ON ALL MY BIG BODIES HOMIE NOTHING TO WORRY ABOUT :biggrin: THE BLACK ONE THAT WE HAD HAD IT I JUST TOOK OUT THE BULB


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

i just took the fuse out


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

A few from this weekend in Kansas City..
Breakfast of Champions :biggrin: 








At Hoptoberfest 08'








Truestyle,Majestics, & Just Cruisin'


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Oct 7 2008, 12:36 PM~11802843
> *A few from this weekend in Kansas City..
> Breakfast of Champions :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Oct 7 2008, 12:36 PM~11802843
> *A few from this weekend in Kansas City..
> Breakfast of Champions :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Now thats how you post up at the Waffle House!


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 6 2008, 06:30 PM~11796278
> *Holy shit
> *


same shit on mine all across just not as bad


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 7 2008, 02:30 PM~11802790
> *Had to take it to the dealership and get new keys... I think it ended up being like two or three hundred dollars.
> Anyone ever have their "Traction Control" light come on and stay on after getting lifted???
> *


:yes:
ABS too. I hear it's common, at least with Lincolns anyway


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Oct 7 2008, 01:36 PM~11802843
> *A few from this weekend in Kansas City..
> Breakfast of Champions :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Make me miss waffle house now  Was that in Grandview?


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 7 2008, 08:44 AM~11801360
> *The only problem i ever had was the pass key fault, which i had 2 replace my ignition cause it wouldnt read the key, but that only ran me like 300, then there was no problems at all.... :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

Anybody have the stock CD player in their big bodies and have problems with it not wanting to read the CDs...? Especially CDs that you burn on your computer at home...? Mine was working fine, but then recently, it's being stubborn on playing the burnt CDs! :angry: Keeps ejecting the CD and I have to keep sticking the CD back in... over and over again until it finally reads it! lol :uh:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 7 2008, 04:38 PM~11804515
> *Anybody have the stock CD player in their big bodies and have problems with it not wanting to read the CDs...?  Especially CDs that you burn on your computer at home...?  Mine was working fine, but then recently, it's being stubborn on playing the burnt CDs!  :angry:  Keeps ejecting the CD and I have to keep sticking the CD back in... over and over again until it finally reads it!  lol  :uh:
> *


get rid off it homie :biggrin: damelo mejor


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

:0 

The head unit or the car? lol

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 7 2008, 05:36 PM~11804955
> *:0
> 
> The head unit or the car?  lol
> ...


THE CAR :biggrin: I JUST PICKED ME UP ANOTHER ONE 95 :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 7 2008, 02:30 PM~11802790
> *Had to take it to the dealership and get new keys... I think it ended up being like two or three hundred dollars.
> Anyone ever have their "Traction Control" light come on and stay on after getting lifted???
> *


mines traction control turns on when i ride locked up sometimes


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 7 2008, 07:46 PM~11805020
> *THE CAR :biggrin: I JUST PICKED ME UP ANOTHER ONE 95 :biggrin:
> *




:0 



Damn, Como Le Haces? :scrutinize:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Oct 7 2008, 08:28 PM~11805396
> *mines traction control turns on when i ride locked up sometimes
> *




Traction Control And ABS Lights Are Usually On Most Of The Time On Juiced Caddies...


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 7 2008, 07:08 PM~11805758
> *:0
> Damn, Como Le Haces?  :scrutinize:
> *


COME ON HOMIE


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 7 2008, 06:18 PM~11805847
> *COME ON HOMIE
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Oct 7 2008, 08:15 AM~11799934
> *YOU HAVE TO REPLACE THE BCM MODULE THE KEY AND THE IGNITION SWITCH AT THE TIME WHEN I GOT MINE DONE AT THE CADDY DEALER COST ME A STACK BUT MY SCHIT STARTS EVERYTYME NOW :biggrin:
> *


DAMN A STACK! FUCK!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Oct 7 2008, 08:54 AM~11800037
> *mines got 135k with switches and mines holding up great,
> so far ive had some little electric issues, i had a spark plug issue,
> and i had a couple seals leak, but overall nothing that prevented me from driving it.
> ...


TRU TRU, IT AINT ALL THAT CLEAN BUT IT WORKS :biggrin: LOVE THE 94 ALREADY AND IT THE NEWEST CAR I EVER BOUGHT LOL I JUST AINT USE TO ALL THE WIRING CUMPUTER , FUEL INJECTION SHIT YA KNOW


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 7 2008, 03:30 PM~11802790
> *Had to take it to the dealership and get new keys... I think it ended up being like two or three hundred dollars.
> Anyone ever have their "Traction Control" light come on and stay on after getting lifted???
> *


MY TRACTION LIGHT STAY ON??? IS THAT BAD??????


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 7 2008, 04:38 PM~11804515
> *Anybody have the stock CD player in their big bodies and have problems with it not wanting to read the CDs...?  Especially CDs that you burn on your computer at home...?  Mine was working fine, but then recently, it's being stubborn on playing the burnt CDs!  :angry:  Keeps ejecting the CD and I have to keep sticking the CD back in... over and over again until it finally reads it!  lol  :uh:
> *


Yup, that happens with the stock stereos. They were not setup to read MP3... sometimes you get lucky and it will take it, other times it will continue to kick it out. I got tired of dealing with it (would like to keep stock deck) so I hook up my ipod.


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 7 2008, 07:10 PM~11806455
> *MY TRACTION LIGHT STAY ON??? IS THAT BAD??????
> *


i have a switch on mine to turn it off its in the glovebox :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I NEED A MANUAL FOR MY 94


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 7 2008, 09:18 PM~11805847
> *COME ON HOMIE
> *





:dunno:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 7 2008, 10:10 PM~11806455
> *MY TRACTION LIGHT STAY ON??? IS THAT BAD??????
> *




:yes:



Its Not Juiced... Therefore Its On For A Reason...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Oct 7 2008, 10:31 PM~11806671
> *i have a switch on mine to turn it off its in the glovebox :0
> *




I Only Use It Come Emission Time...


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 7 2008, 08:29 PM~11807302
> *I Only Use It Come Emission Time...
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Oct 7 2008, 11:31 PM~11807322
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *




Forgot About It The Very First Time, Fawking Lac Flew Off The Track! :roflmao:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 7 2008, 10:49 PM~11807586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 imma copy you


----------



## HITHARD (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 7 2008, 11:28 PM~11807290
> *:yes:
> Its Not Juiced... Therefore Its On For A Reason...
> *


 :roflmao: SO WHEN THE TRACTION LIGHT STAY ON THAT MEAN ITS TIME 4 JUICE HUH? LOL


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 8 2008, 07:19 AM~11809749
> *:roflmao:  SO WHEN THE TRACTION LIGHT STAY ON THAT MEAN ITS TIME 4 JUICE HUH? LOL
> *







:no:



It Means Somethings Up With The Traction Control...


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

I NEED HELP MY INSIDE LIGHTS STAY ON WHILE I DRIVE AND WHEN I CLOSE THE DOOR ( I KNOW ITS SUPPOSED TO STAY ON FOR A MINUTE OR 2 AFTER THE DOOR CLOSES) BUT IT STAYS ON FOR LIKE 5 - 10 MINUTES :dunno: WHATS WRONG SOMEONE TOLD ME IT WAS THE LIGHT SWITCH CAN SOME ONE HELP


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 7 2008, 09:27 PM~11807275
> *:dunno:
> *


TRABAJANDO HOMIE  THATS HOW I BUY MY RIDES AND TRADES DOGGIE


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Oct 8 2008, 10:47 AM~11811019
> *I NEED HELP MY INSIDE LIGHTS STAY ON WHILE I DRIVE AND WHEN I CLOSE THE DOOR ( I KNOW ITS SUPPOSED TO STAY ON FOR A MINUTE OR 2 AFTER THE DOOR CLOSES) BUT IT STAYS ON FOR LIKE 5 - 10 MINUTES :dunno: WHATS WRONG SOMEONE TOLD ME IT WAS THE LIGHT SWITCH CAN SOME ONE HELP
> *


did you try turning the knob that controls the interior lights?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 8 2008, 12:06 PM~11811153
> *TRABAJANDO HOMIE   THATS HOW I BUY MY RIDES AND TRADES DOGGIE
> *




:thumbsup:


Siguele Echando Ganas... :biggrin:


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Oct 1 2008, 08:33 PM~11755565
> *heres mine  :biggrin: for sale $2000 :0
> 
> 
> ...


IS IT STILL FOR SALE PM ME YOUR NUMBER ILL PICK IT UP!!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Oct 8 2008, 08:35 AM~11811398
> *did you try turning the knob that controls the interior lights?
> *


yeah i did and still the same thing


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider+Oct 6 2008, 06:02 PM~11794789-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK check it out. ABS and Traction Control work together based on the speed sensors on each wheel. If a sensor goes bad, you will get the YELLOW ABS AND Traction Control lights staying on permanently on your dash. It's not a big deal as your brakes will still function properly, unless you really like ABS and/or Traction Control. If that's the case, replace the failed sensor and you're back in business. Now if you're driving and hit a slippery patch and the tires start to spin, you will notice the BLUE Traction Control light pops on while it's in effect, then goes back out. If you were racing the car, for example, and didn't want TC, you would press and hold the Traction Control button that EVERY big body has in the glove box, not just yours.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Oct 8 2008, 12:17 PM~11811748
> *yeah i did and still the same thing
> *


Somebody posted a link in your other thread to the Cadillac Forums where this was discussed and how to fix it.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

BTW, if the yellow ABS & Traction Control lights are stuck on, pressing the button in the glove box won't do shit.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Oct 7 2008, 08:32 PM~11806683-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Scrilla... get rid of that Lac already! Stop keeping it a secret that its a GREAT FUCKN DEAL! 
If somebody was looking for one they would be stupid not to get yours...everything is almost placed in their hands :banghead: saves them a lot of trouble.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

WTF is that? :uh:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 7 2008, 08:49 PM~11807586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKEN GOOD PERRO!!!!*


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 8 2008, 03:28 PM~11814138
> *
> 
> 
> ...



bout time you posted it in here... :biggrin:


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 8 2008, 04:30 PM~11814165
> *bout time you posted it in here... :biggrin:
> *


didnt know about these threads, i live in off topic :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

my colant is leaking a little bit, im looking at it and the hoses are both on tight, but along the seem of the plastic theres a little coolant.. 
anybody ever have this prob? 

i hit the nose up but dont hop or anything like that


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 8 2008, 02:28 PM~11814138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HITHARD (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 8 2008, 03:28 PM~11814138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THIS ONE LOOKS REALLY NICE


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robneronyc+Oct 8 2008, 04:32 PM~11814186-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thnx homies


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 8 2008, 02:28 PM~11814138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 8 2008, 02:28 PM~11814138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Oct 5 2008, 03:34 PM~11784237
> *A members trunk we just finished....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good, them panels look like molded plastic. :thumbsup:


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 8 2008, 02:28 PM~11814138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that fuckers clean :thumbsup:


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla+Oct 6 2008, 12:00 AM~11787461-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 8 2008, 10:27 AM~11810411
> *:no:
> It Means Somethings Up With The Traction Control...
> *


O, SO WHAT ARE SOME THINGS THAT COULD BE WRONG WITH IT THEN? ANY HELP WITH THIS??


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 8 2008, 02:28 PM~11814138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


One of the nicest Ive seen!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 8 2008, 11:51 PM~11818037
> *O, SO WHAT ARE SOME THINGS THAT COULD BE WRONG WITH IT THEN? ANY HELP WITH THIS??
> *




I Think BadAss94Cad Could Provide A Better, More Mechanical, Response...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

BADASS WHERE U AT FOOL LOL :biggrin:


----------



## EL Marinero (Aug 14, 2008)

hey does any body know where i could get the cadillac sign that goes around the key whole.


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy+Oct 7 2008, 10:23 PM~11808592-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Oct 7 2008, 07:31 PM~11806671
> *i have a switch on mine to turn it off its in the glovebox :0
> *


Hey homie did you get my pm's ?? :dunno:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL Marinero_@Oct 9 2008, 12:57 AM~11818719
> *hey does any body know where i could get the cadillac sign that goes around the key whole.
> *




Which Key Hole? 





The Wreath? :dunno:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish+Oct 8 2008, 04:41 PM~11814279-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you read my post on page 705 about traction control problems?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 8 2008, 11:12 PM~11818277
> *I Think BadAss94Cad Could Provide A Better, More Mechanical, Response...
> *


 It's pretty easy to diagnose. All you have to do is run the codes, and the cool thing about these cars is you can run the codes right on the climate control. If you have a service manual, you check the codes, and they should tell you which sensor has gone bad.

Let me see if I still have the instructions on how to do this saved somewhere. I typed it so many times for people, I think I might have just saved it somewhere for future reference.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

I couldn't find my description, but this is just as comprehensive, plus it has one-line descriptions for trouble codes.

<a href=\'http://myweb.accessus.net/~090/cfb-tech.html#diag\' target=\'_blank\'>EVERY FLEETWOOD OWNER SHOULD HAVE THIS BOOKMARKED!!!!!!</a>

There is other useful information about Fleetwoods on that page, but that link tells you how to do your own on board diagnostics without the use of a code reader or taking it to a professional. For additional information about causes and fixes for individual codes, you really need the Factory Service Manual. I have one, so if anybody needs me to look up a code, just ask. I've copied and faxed plenty of info and diagrams to people before.


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Oct 8 2008, 05:41 PM~11814279
> *my colant is leaking a little bit, im looking at it and the hoses are both on tight, but along the seem of the plastic theres a little coolant..
> anybody ever have this prob?
> 
> ...


If its the radiator then the plastic seperated from the metal. This happened to mine some years ago and I had to replace it...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 9 2008, 07:54 AM~11819951
> *The seam along what?  The coolant reservoir?  If so, yes, mine separated and I had to replace it.
> Did you read my post on page 705 about traction control problems?
> *


cool i missed that part thanks again you know your shit bro  so it really aint no big deal then huh


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 9 2008, 07:38 AM~11820055
> *I couldn't find my description, but this is just as comprehensive, plus it has one-line descriptions for trouble codes.
> 
> <a href=\'http://myweb.accessus.net/~090/cfb-tech.html#diag\' target=\'_blank\'>EVERY FLEETWOOD OWNER SHOULD HAVE THIS BOOKMARKED!!!!!!</a>
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

Another thing is check your the cap that goes on the reservoir.... ive gone through three caps(autozone) get it tested if its bad get a cap at the dealer or factory motor parts....


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Oct 8 2008, 04:20 PM~11815268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man this looks like mine before i painted it :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)

WHAT UP JUAN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

what up jacc u goin to vegas?


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillacjacc_@Oct 9 2008, 11:42 AM~11822488
> *WHAT UP JUAN :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nada man just here getting my interior parts ready for the impala.. going up to cars pretty soon.... and u hows the cad coming?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Oct 9 2008, 10:12 AM~11820774-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, my coolant reservoir cap went bad once too. They're cheap enough to replace, just like a regular radiator cap or whatever.


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

Yeah, my coolant reservoir cap went bad once too. They're cheap enough to replace, just like a regular radiator cap or whatever.
[/quote]
i like ur sig :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 8 2008, 03:28 PM~11814138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn this bish is clean, :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 9 2008, 06:38 AM~11820055
> *I couldn't find my description, but this is just as comprehensive, plus it has one-line descriptions for trouble codes.
> 
> <a href=\'http://myweb.accessus.net/~090/cfb-tech.html#diag\' target=\'_blank\'>EVERY FLEETWOOD OWNER SHOULD HAVE THIS BOOKMARKED!!!!!!</a></span>
> ...



Went to bookmark it and already had it :biggrin: Here are some more links I like and have found useful  ...

<a href=\'http://www.cadillacforums.com/forums/\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.cadillacforums.com/forums/</a>

<a href=\'http://www.ls1lt1.com/forum/faq.php\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.ls1lt1.com/forum/faq.php</a>

This one everybody needs atleast once...window fix :yessad: 
<a href=\'http://www.impalassforum.com/tech/interior/windowfix/index.htm\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.impalassforum.com/tech/interior...owfix/index.htm</a>

Here is the part number needed for the fix and a shot of what the replacements look like. 
<a href=\'http://www.picoodle.com/view.php?img=/3/10/9/f_IMAGE201m_af30795.jpg&srv=img02\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img02.picoodle.com/img/img02/3/10/9/f_IMAGE201m_af30795.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
<a href=\'http://www.picoodle.com/view.php?img=/3/10/9/f_IMAGE203m_3587a78.jpg&srv=img32\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img32.picoodle.com/img/img32/3/10/9/f_IMAGE203m_3587a78.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>











<span style=\'color:green\'>NOW GO TO MY LT1 THREAD AND POST PICS OF YOUR ENGINES! Please :wave: :nicoderm: Thanks.


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

X2


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

New Caddy logo[/b][/i][/u]
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo coming soon.


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 9 2008, 07:38 AM~11820055
> *
> <a href=\'http://myweb.accessus.net/~090/cfb-tech.html#diag\' target=\'_blank\'>EVERY FLEETWOOD OWNER SHOULD HAVE THIS BOOKMARKED!!!!!!</a>
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: Good shit homie


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> Yeah, my coolant reservoir cap went bad once too. They're cheap enough to replace, just like a regular radiator cap or whatever.


i like ur sig :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:
[/quote]
HAHA thanks bro. I said that about this dude's juiced '59 Caddy on blackwalls. :0


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS+Oct 8 2008, 06:17 PM~11815236-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

i know eveyone has probably seen this question but i am going to ask again. :biggrin: is there a noticeable diff between the 14.6 and 14.7 inch rims? can u really see the difference.


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Oct 9 2008, 10:17 PM~11827185
> *i know eveyone has probably seen this question but i am going to ask again. :biggrin: is there a noticeable diff between the 14.6 and 14.7 inch rims? can u really see the difference.
> *


Only if you look real close,  
I don't think it's a huge difference


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Oct 9 2008, 09:36 PM~11827346
> *Only if you look real close,
> I don't think it's a huge difference
> *


ok. with that being said if i go wit 14.6 what size tire should i go with on a daily.


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Oct 9 2008, 10:49 PM~11827437
> *ok. with that being said if i go wit 14.6 what size tire should i go with on a daily.
> *


155/80-13  Thats whats on my daily :biggrin: 


175/70/14 looks good but I've heard they're getting harder to come by in some areas.


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Oct 10 2008, 12:08 AM~11827625
> *155/80-13    Thats whats on my daily  :biggrin:
> 
> *




:cheesy:


----------



## DenaLove (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 9 2008, 09:12 PM~11828245
> *:cheesy:
> *


only "G's" roll on 13's or as we call'um back in da day..."teenagers"


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## HITHARD (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 8 2008, 01:28 PM~11814138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that Blue's old Caddy (originally from Florida)...??? Either way, clean-ass ride!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 10 2008, 06:47 AM~11829038
> *Is that Blue's old Caddy (originally from Florida)...???  Either way, clean-ass ride!
> *


 :no: :no: He just got that car painted by Kandyman :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Oct 10 2008, 01:15 AM~11828267
> *only "G's" roll on 13's or as we call'um back in da day..."teenagers"
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 10 2008, 08:04 AM~11829084
> *:no:  :no: He just got that car painted by Kandyman :thumbsup:
> *







:0


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 10 2008, 04:04 AM~11829084
> *:no:  :no: He just got that car painted by Kandyman :thumbsup:
> *


Oh okay... coo... clean Caddy!


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 10 2008, 06:47 AM~11829038
> *Is that Blue's old Caddy (originally from Florida)...???  Either way, clean-ass ride!
> *


i got this car from a homie out of Waco a few months back, he did mention it was from florida. when i got it, it was black with no patterns & had the driver side quarter panel kicked in from a hater, my homie Fabian down in Corpus hooked it up, resprayed it black with silver patterns


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## HITHARD (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

just got my 95 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 10 2008, 07:02 PM~11833548
> *just got my 95 :biggrin:
> *





PIX OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN! :cheesy:


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Oct 9 2008, 10:08 PM~11827625
> *155/80-13    Thats whats on my daily  :biggrin:
> 175/70/14 looks good but I've heard they're getting harder to come by in some areas.
> *


thanks.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DAMNM MY WINDOWS WORK WEN THEY WANT TO WORK FUCK!!!! OTHER THAN THAT I LOVE MY NEW FLEETWOOD :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 10 2008, 03:02 PM~11833548
> *just got my 95 :biggrin:
> *


WTF!? lol ...this guy... :biggrin: 

Pics!!!


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 10 2008, 10:35 AM~11831452
> *i got this car from a homie out of Waco a few months back, he did mention it was from florida. when i got it, it was black with no patterns & had the driver side quarter panel kicked in from a hater, my homie Fabian down in Corpus hooked it up, resprayed it black with silver patterns
> *


Oh, okay... No, it's not the same one then. But man, your Caddy is CLEAN!!! Lovin' it.


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

Here's mine yesterday on the show room floor at the Cadillac dealership  :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 11 2008, 10:00 AM~11837197
> *Here's mine yesterday on the show room floor at the Cadillac dealership    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


must be nice :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 11 2008, 10:58 AM~11837188
> *Oh, okay... No, it's not the same one then.  But man, your Caddy is CLEAN!!!  Lovin' it.
> *


I believe it is the same one.

King61! did it have blue pin striping on it before you painted it? I love the paint job you got done :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WHAT DOES BRAKE SHIFT MEANS WHEN IT LIGHTS UP ON THE DASH WHEN YOU PUSH THE BRAKES?????


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 11 2008, 11:00 AM~11837197
> *Here's mine yesterday on the show room floor at the Cadillac dealership    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THATS HARD :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 10 2008, 05:16 PM~11833619
> *PIX OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!  :cheesy:
> *


ohhhh it did happen  needs paint body work is done :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 11 2008, 09:00 AM~11837197
> *Here's mine yesterday on the show room floor at the Cadillac dealership    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


show off :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Oct 11 2008, 10:57 AM~11837406
> *I believe it is the same one.
> 
> King61! did it have blue pin striping on it before you painted it? I love the paint job you got done :thumbsup:
> *


if i remember right i think it did and a r.i.p. sticker on the back doors :angel:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 11 2008, 10:00 AM~11837197
> *Here's mine yesterday on the show room floor at the Cadillac dealership    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice :yes: :yes:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Oct 11 2008, 10:57 AM~11837406
> *I love the paint job you got done :thumbsup:
> *


thanx


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

how do you guys get rid of the maintenance light that comes on for your oil change???


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 11 2008, 01:59 PM~11838596
> *if i remember right i think it did and a r.i.p. sticker on the back doors :angel:
> *



I wanna say this what it looked like...


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King61!+Oct 11 2008, 03:59 PM~11838596-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup that's Blue's old car, I didn't realize the guy he sold it to sold it already.

heres another pic of it with my old one a couple years ago


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 11 2008, 03:19 PM~11838682
> *I wanna say this what it looked like...
> 
> 
> ...


yep thats when my homie had it


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 11 2008, 08:00 AM~11837197
> *Here's mine yesterday on the show room floor at the Cadillac dealership    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:0 DAMM U GOT ACCESS LIKE THAT VOLO? :biggrin: KENNEDY CADILLAC???


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 11 2008, 11:00 AM~11837197
> *Here's mine yesterday on the show room floor at the Cadillac dealership    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Right click!!!


----------



## HITHARD (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

im havin a issue with the lac, 
sometimes its leaking coolant out of the reservoir and sometimes it isnt, 
all the hoses look nice and tight, im not low on coolant but sometimes i park and im dripping coolant, it only happens when im locked all the way up in the front 

anybody dealt with this before?


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Oct 11 2008, 09:17 PM~11841070
> *im havin a issue with the lac,
> sometimes its leaking coolant out of the reservoir and sometimes it isnt,
> all the hoses look nice and tight, im not low on coolant but sometimes i park and im dripping coolant, it only happens when im locked all the way up in the front
> ...


i had my pass. side cylinder rub on one of the heater hoses and it only leaked occasionally... just on long drives with the cyinder under pressure. the hose is a special dealer item though that you cant buy at the auto parts store.

maybe thats the same problem your having? :dunno:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 11 2008, 12:15 PM~11837477
> *WHAT DOES BRAKE SHIFT MEANS WHEN IT LIGHTS UP ON THE DASH WHEN YOU PUSH THE BRAKES?????
> *


 :uh:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 11 2008, 11:00 AM~11837197
> *Here's mine yesterday on the show room floor at the Cadillac dealership    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice !!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 10 2008, 07:47 AM~11829038
> *Is that Blue's old Caddy (originally from Florida)...???  Either way, clean-ass ride!
> *


there was another one like that already from texas  but it still could be. Blue's was on ebay last i saw.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 12 2008, 01:38 AM~11841591
> *i had my pass. side cylinder rub on one of the heater hoses and it only leaked occasionally... just on long drives with the cyinder under pressure. the hose is a special dealer item though that you cant buy at the auto parts store.
> 
> maybe thats the same problem your having? :dunno:
> *


that sounds like it might be it, thanks man


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

question just picked up a 94 fleet, and i want to put a custom steering wheel on it.
do i need a special adapter or steering wheel at all? becuse of the airbag.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Sep 28 2008, 09:13 PM~11724043
> *~The Beast from the East~
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Oct 12 2008, 10:48 PM~11846387
> *question just picked up a 94 fleet, and i want to put a custom steering wheel on it.
> do i need a special adapter or steering wheel at all? becuse of the airbag.
> *


what kind of steering wheel do you want? 
your going to need a adapter and most likely you wont have a airbag anymore


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Oct 11 2008, 06:49 AM~11836704-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean "Brake to Shift?" It means you have to put your foot on the brake pedal to shift out of park. 



> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Oct 11 2008, 03:07 PM~11838641
> *how do you guys get rid of the maintenance light that comes on for your oil change???
> *


Turn the ignition to the ON position with the car not running. Pump the gas pedal 3 times within 5 seconds, and the light goes out.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Oct 11 2008, 11:17 PM~11841070
> *im havin a issue with the lac,
> sometimes its leaking coolant out of the reservoir and sometimes it isnt,
> all the hoses look nice and tight, im not low on coolant but sometimes i park and im dripping coolant, it only happens when im locked all the way up in the front
> ...


Can you tell where it's leaking from? A hose? The seam along the middle of the reservoir? The cap?


I've had all 3 issues. :cheesy: :tears:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 11 2008, 11:00 AM~11837197
> *Here's mine yesterday on the show room floor at the Cadillac dealership    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 hmmm...cool,homie How'd you pull that off? Most of the 'Lac dealers
I'd pull up in in a Fleet on 13's would have everyone in the dealership
looking like they had one finger on the "holdup" button,and another
on the 911 button.......LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 13 2008, 07:47 AM~11847777
> *Can you tell where it's leaking from?  A hose?  The seam along the middle of the reservoir?  The cap?
> I've had all 3 issues.  :cheesy:  :tears:
> *


on the front right corner theres coolant, but the hose is on nice and tight, 
so i think its that hose on the bottom, but its wierd because if it was that youd think it would leak constantly. im gonna take it apart this week and get to the bottom of it


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 11 2008, 08:00 AM~11837197
> *Here's mine yesterday on the show room floor at the Cadillac dealership    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good man  .......................who can tell me who to talk to about the skirts? Im looking to get some.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Oct 13 2008, 09:51 AM~11848977
> *Looking good man   .......................who can tell me who to talk to about the skirts? Im looking to get some.
> *


*SKIM MAKES THEM........*


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Oct 13 2008, 11:37 AM~11848866
> *on the front right corner theres coolant, but the hose is on nice and tight,
> so i think its that hose on the bottom, but its wierd because if it was that youd think it would leak constantly. im gonna take it apart this week and get to the bottom of it
> *


Now did you say this was the passenger side?......
If ya did bro on the lower hose that runs along side the motor back into the heater core opening on the firewall....
That is not a complete hose......there is a plastic couplerthat holds the two hoses together.....why it is there I have no clue but mine leaked from there for a while...throwing on the "low coolant" light all the time.
Finally it broke in half and antifreeze went everywhere BUT....on the bright side if it hadnt of broke I would of never found it.
5 minute fix though.....went to the parts store bought a little (I believe 5/8th) hose couple one little hose clamp prestp good as new and never a leak again........................


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Oct 13 2008, 07:39 AM~11847756
> *what kind of steering wheel do you want?
> your going to need a adapter and most likely you wont have a airbag anymore
> *


 Yep Grant doesnt make one specifically for the Fleetwood as it is illegal to remove the airbags........  
You have to use one for a Caprice I believe...I cant really remember.......so dont hold me to it. I do know though that there is one that will fit.


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Oct 13 2008, 05:39 AM~11847756
> *what kind of steering wheel do you want?
> your going to need a adapter and most likely you wont have a airbag anymore
> *


i bought one on ebay. so all i need is a adapter is it the 5 hole or the 6 hole. 
i know im not going to have a air bag but i dont like air bags anyways.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)




----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

here is the steering wheel i got from grant. i had to buy i believe was an adapter for a 89 fleetwood. if i remember correctly. i have the chrome adapter on, but i just like the way it looks wit the white rag. goes wit the interior :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Any Vegas Pics? :dunno:


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Oct 13 2008, 08:49 PM~11853745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good :thumbsup:

Anybody know where to get a shift knob for these cars? Is it the whole lever assembly or can the knob be swapped out? Mines all melted to shit.


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 11 2008, 09:15 AM~11837477
> *WHAT DOES BRAKE SHIFT MEANS WHEN IT LIGHTS UP ON THE DASH WHEN YOU PUSH THE BRAKES?????
> *


Post some pics of the new ride.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 11 2008, 10:15 AM~11837477
> *WHAT DOES BRAKE SHIFT MEANS WHEN IT LIGHTS UP ON THE DASH WHEN YOU PUSH THE BRAKES?????
> *


It means your a retard.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

FUCK YOU LOL DOES IT MEAN CHANGE BRAKES??


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Oct 14 2008, 02:34 AM~11855889-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Oct 13 2008, 11:43 PM~11854930
> *Looks good :thumbsup:
> 
> Anybody know where to get a shift knob for these cars? Is it the whole lever assembly or can the knob be swapped out? Mines all melted to shit.
> *


x2


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Volo+Oct 11 2008, 07:00 AM~11837197-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know exactly what you mean... I usually get that treatment too! But they were cool over at Kennedy Cadillac.  



> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Oct 13 2008, 08:51 AM~11848977
> *Looking good man   .......................who can tell me who to talk to about the skirts? Im looking to get some.
> *


I got mine from Skim. Hit him up here on Layitlow.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Anyone Want A Cadillac Fleetwood Bike?

Bike Store


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Oct 13 2008, 07:49 PM~11853745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: looks good thanks bro


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 14 2008, 12:28 PM~11858694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That steering wheel looks right at home. What's it out of?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Oct 14 2008, 01:23 PM~11859826
> *That steering wheel looks right at home. What's it out of?
> *


A Cadillac!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 14 2008, 05:14 PM~11861620
> *A Cadillac!!!  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: Figured that much!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 14 2008, 05:44 PM~11861914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WITH THE NEW ZENITHS :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Oct 14 2008, 05:30 PM~11862366
> *:biggrin:
> WITH THE NEW ZENITHS :biggrin:
> *


i need to get ahold of a camera so i can get a pic of it layed out with the z's


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 7 2008, 05:32 PM~11804457
> *Make me miss waffle house now   Was that in Grandview?
> *


dam thats a good eye lol

grandview it was lol


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 14 2008, 07:31 PM~11862377
> *i need to get ahold of a camera so i can get a pic of it layed out with the z's
> *


 :0 :0 :yes:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Oct 11 2008, 05:49 AM~11836704-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had a girl out there when I was living in KC... would always hit up Waffle House before dropping her back off to her husband in the morning. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Oct 14 2008, 03:23 PM~11859826
> *That steering wheel looks right at home. What's it out of?
> *


escalade


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 14 2008, 06:41 PM~11863206
> *
> And gold plated parts  :wave:
> [
> *


yup :biggrin: 

hold on was that you who did em for me?


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 14 2008, 07:52 PM~11863331
> *yup :biggrin:
> 
> hold on was that you who did em for me?
> *


  Was tired and sick that day, thats why I didnt stick around. Ride looks good setup like that :thumbsup: Danny's cool, got me to pull out the machine and hit your ride up. I wouldnt do that for many people.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 14 2008, 07:03 PM~11863462
> *  Was tired and sick that day, thats why I didnt stick around. Ride looks good setup like that :thumbsup: Danny's cool, got me to pull out the machine and hit your ride up. I wouldnt do that for many people.
> *


thanx alot man i really needed it

let me kno when you willing to take it out again because i got some more shit id like to get done when your ready :0 now that we got time :biggrin:

and that gold came out better than i thought, good work


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Oct 14 2008, 09:50 PM~11863302
> *escalade
> *


 :yessad: 05


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 14 2008, 04:44 PM~11861914
> *
> 
> 
> ...



CAR WAS SICK BRO, GOOD JOB ON IT. THAT SETUP YOU DID FOR THE SHOW WAS REAL NICE. CAN'T WAIT TILL I FINISH MY VERT TO BEET YOU :0 :biggrin: 
NAW JUST FUCKING WITH YOU LOOKS GOOD THOUGH.  :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 14 2008, 11:32 AM~11858746
> *Yeah man... sometimes.  Hey, how did you know it was Kennedy!?  :biggrin:
> *


I'VE DONE A LIL SHOPPIN THERE IN THE PAST  REAL GOOD PEOPLE TO DEAL WITH :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Oct 14 2008, 08:26 PM~11864522
> *CAR WAS SICK BRO, GOOD JOB ON IT. THAT SETUP YOU DID FOR THE SHOW WAS REAL NICE. CAN'T WAIT TILL I FINISH MY VERT TO BEET YOU :0  :biggrin:
> NAW JUST FUCKING WITH YOU  LOOKS GOOD THOUGH.   :biggrin:
> *


thanx

actually thats the setup thats been in there

im redoing it and my audio video, eveything :biggrin: i just ran out of time so i couldnt do it but ill have it for 09


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 14 2008, 04:44 PM~11861914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got some chrome i see....looks cool
how did u do


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 14 2008, 04:44 PM~11861914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: CAR LOOKS REAL GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Oct 14 2008, 04:22 PM~11861686
> *:roflmao: Figured that much!
> *


Sorry I just had to!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Oct 14 2008, 08:34 PM~11864640
> *got some chrome i see....looks cool
> how did u do
> *


yup 


i didnt place, there was some badass caddys out there and i got a ways to go before i get on their level but i still had fun

i think the best part was hitting the strip and having people hanging out of the limo's telling me to hit the switches :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Oct 14 2008, 08:34 PM~11864645
> *:thumbsup: CAR LOOKS REAL GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx

now i just need to get that ELITE plaque for the back window


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 14 2008, 08:41 PM~11864764
> *yup
> i didnt place, there was some badass caddys out there and i got a ways to go before i get on their level but i still had fun
> 
> ...


yeah next year i'm hitting the strip....c u at the shows


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 14 2008, 08:43 PM~11864782
> *thanx
> 
> now i just need to get that ELITE  plaque for the back window
> *


 :yes: THAT'S RIGHT HOMIE :thumbsup: SO WUSSUP YOU COMING DOWN FOR OUR SHOW? :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Oct 14 2008, 09:23 PM~11865247
> *:yes: THAT'S RIGHT HOMIE :thumbsup: SO WUSSUP YOU COMING DOWN FOR OUR SHOW? :biggrin:
> *


is it on a saturday?


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 14 2008, 04:44 PM~11861914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: your car looks better everytime i see it.


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 14 2008, 09:32 PM~11865372
> *is it on a saturday?
> *


 :no: SUNDAY NOV. THE 9TH


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 14 2008, 07:43 PM~11864782
> *now i just need to get that ELITE  plaque for the back window
> *


Ah-ha! Was that you cruising down the Vegas strip late Sunday night, after the show? I thought that was your Caddy, but I didn't see the plaque in the back window... You were heading northbound on Vegas Blvd., I'm guessing around 9 or 10pm.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

anybody know anything about the side veiw mirriors with cornering lights on afew big bodies that I have seen? What are they off of/ or for?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SCRILL SMOKE THAT SHITTTT :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Oct 15 2008, 01:30 PM~11869436
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Oct 15 2008, 09:30 AM~11869436
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm really diggin the way this vinyl roof is, is this something done after or is it stock?????


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Oct 15 2008, 08:57 AM~11868390
> *anybody know anything about the side veiw mirriors with cornering lights on afew big bodies that I have seen? What are they off of/ or for?
> *


Most have been off of Mercedes Benz...

Think NeNe said he used toyota lights... here are a couple of pics, my boy got some done for his 96 Impala, same mirror cover. Cannot find my boys pics right now, will post them later. Here are some though.


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

ttt


----------



## HITHARD (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 15 2008, 11:50 AM~11870047
> *Most have been off of Mercedes Benz...
> 
> Think NeNe said he used toyota lights... here are a couple of pics, my boy got some done for his 96 Impala, same mirror cover. Cannot find my boys pics right now, will post them later. Here are some though.
> ...


Thanks Cali-stylz, Iv been looking at them alot. I used to do body work at a benz dealer, I was thinking that but really diddent know. I would look at them and then second guess. lol Thanks again bro


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 14 2008, 08:41 PM~11863206
> *
> Had a girl out there when I was living in KC... would always hit up Waffle House before dropping her back off to her husband in the morning.  :0  :biggrin:
> *



i see...we were going to eat at that TJs place over there by the waffle house but they were packed lol so it was waffle house


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 15 2008, 01:52 AM~11867495
> *Ah-ha!  Was that you cruising down the Vegas strip late Sunday night, after the show?  I thought that was your Caddy, but I didn't see the plaque in the back window...  You were heading northbound on Vegas Blvd., I'm guessing around 9 or 10pm.
> *


yup!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Oct 15 2008, 03:03 PM~11871289
> *Thanks Cali-stylz, Iv been looking at them alot. I used to do body work at a benz dealer, I was thinking that but really diddent know. I would look at them and then second guess. lol Thanks again bro
> *


It takes some work getting the benz lights on... some plastic shaving while fitting... good luck :thumbsup: Here they are... Notice one light sits closer to the fold than the other.


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 15 2008, 01:08 PM~11871360
> *yup!! :biggrin:
> *


Oh okay... I was in the silver big body, cruising next to you most of the trip down the main part of the strip! :biggrin: 

Nice ride you have man... Looked nice cruising down the volo... 



.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 15 2008, 02:49 PM~11871788
> *Oh okay... I was in the silver big body, cruising next to you most of the trip down the main part of the strip!  :biggrin:
> 
> Nice ride you have man... Looked nice cruising down the volo...
> ...


the one with the ass layed out and the front locked??


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 15 2008, 06:00 PM~11872511
> *the one with the ass layed out and the front locked??
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: thats the best way to roll


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

nice rides..


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 15 2008, 06:17 PM~11872770
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  thats the best way to roll
> *


most def!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 15 2008, 02:27 PM~11871560
> *It takes some work getting the benz lights on... some plastic shaving while fitting... good luck :thumbsup: Here they are... Notice one light sits closer to the fold than the other.
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the help bro!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Oct 14 2008, 10:04 PM~11865761
> *:no: SUNDAY NOV. THE 9TH
> *


  i wont be able to because i have school that monday and thats a 7 hour drive


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

FUCK!! NOW THE ONLY WIDOW THAT DID WORK `DRIVER SIDE` NOW WONT ROLL BACK UP, THE 2 ON THE PASS SIDE OFF TRACK AND DONT HEAR THE MOTORS WORKIN AND THE 1 BEHIND ME DONT WORK, FUCK I AINT GOT CHEESE TO FIX THAT SHITTTTTT!!!!!!!


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 15 2008, 03:00 PM~11872511
> *the one with the ass layed out and the front locked??
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

:0 :0   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

*HERE IS A LITTLE QUIZ FOR EVERYONE:


1. WHAT WAS THE RAREST COLOR ON A 93-96 FLEETWOOD?

2. WHAT WAS THE RAREST OPTION ( OR OPTIONS ) ON A 93-96 FLEETWOOD?

3. WHAT IS THE HARDEST TO FIND OPTION ( OR OPTIONS ) ON A 93-96 FLEETWOOD?*


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 16 2008, 03:48 PM~11882454
> *HERE IS A LITTLE QUIZ FOR EVERYONE:
> 1. WHAT WAS THE RAREST COLOR ON A 93-96 FLEETWOOD?
> 
> ...


OPTION or OPTIONS  

2 DOORS :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 16 2008, 01:48 PM~11882454
> *HERE IS A LITTLE QUIZ FOR EVERYONE:
> 1. WHAT WAS THE RAREST COLOR ON A 93-96 FLEETWOOD?
> 
> ...


1. Green :scrutinize:

2. V6 :0 straight 6 :biggrin: 

3. Convertible... Rass-hole, you just have to rub it in huh.  :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

ive got the stock brougham top on my ride and its the tan one, 
has anyone ever used a aftermarket dye on their top to make it have a newer richer look? mines startin to fade and im tryna figure out my options


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Oct 16 2008, 05:15 PM~11885704
> *ive got the stock brougham top on my ride and its the tan one,
> has anyone ever used a aftermarket dye on their top to make it have a newer richer look? mines startin to fade and im tryna figure out my options
> *


I have seen it done and looks good! Just go to your local paint shop and they can match up or make up any color dye for your top you want!


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 16 2008, 07:21 PM~11885774
> *I have seen it done and looks good! Just go to your local paint shop and they can match up or make up any color dye for your top you want!
> *


cool thanks


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Oct 16 2008, 05:23 PM~11885796
> *cool thanks
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 15 2008, 01:25 PM~11869399
> *SCRILL SMOKE THAT SHITTTT :biggrin:
> *





Yessir, That Purpalishes Goodness... :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 16 2008, 01:09 AM~11877097
> *FUCK!! NOW THE ONLY WIDOW THAT DID WORK `DRIVER SIDE` NOW WONT ROLL BACK UP, THE 2 ON THE PASS SIDE OFF TRACK AND DONT HEAR THE MOTORS WORKIN AND THE 1 BEHIND ME DONT WORK, FUCK I AINT GOT CHEESE TO FIX THAT SHITTTTTT!!!!!!!
> *





:roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

anyone have an idea what it runs to have the inserts of the EG grills either painted or powder coated? thinking of getting mine done....


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Oct 16 2008, 08:50 PM~11888183
> *anyone have an idea what it runs to have the inserts of the EG grills either painted or powder coated? thinking of getting mine done....
> *


Maybe $250 I can get the Powder Coat done for you!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 15 2008, 04:17 PM~11872770
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  thats the best way to roll
> *


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 16 2008, 11:22 PM~11888593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 16 2008, 11:37 PM~11889694
> *:cheesy:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


You got anymore pics of that Cadi Dogg? :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 16 2008, 11:44 PM~11889723
> *You got anymore pics of that Cadi Dogg?  :biggrin:
> *


shits bad ass huh


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 17 2008, 01:44 AM~11889723
> *You got anymore pics of that Cadi Dogg?  :biggrin:
> *


the brown one? i wish that car was mine, i'd have alot more pics of it :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 16 2008, 11:32 PM~11887940
> *:roflmao:
> *


FUCK IT I CAN DEAL WITH IT , ATLEAST IT RUNS LIKE A CHAMP THATS WHAT COUNTS :biggrin:


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

i've got some 13's but i was wondering if i could go a size bigger than 155/80 and still look good. would there be any clearence issues.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

cleaning it up


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 17 2008, 08:26 AM~11890792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 17 2008, 08:26 AM~11890792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean car homie i just noticed your back door handles are shaved, you should have done the front ones to


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect+Oct 16 2008, 02:48 PM~11882454-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My friend runs 165/80R13 and they look good.


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 16 2008, 09:22 PM~11888593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice cadi :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 17 2008, 09:57 AM~11892096
> *So what are the answers??? :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: Just throwing it out there to see what people thought!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 17 2008, 01:18 AM~11890010
> *the brown one? i wish that car was mine, i'd have alot more pics of it  :biggrin:
> *


 :no: You got the Black one right? Thats the one I want to see!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 16 2008, 11:08 PM~11888424
> *Maybe $250 I can get the Powder Coat done for you!
> *


thats not to bad...ill have to think about it and hit you up when im ready...thinking about pink :cheesy:


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 17 2008, 12:10 PM~11892221
> *:dunno: Just throwing it out there to see what people thought!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Oh, well I know dark green gray metallic was the least produced color, but IDK about options.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> /quote]
> 
> 
> > cleaning it up
> ...


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Oct 17 2008, 11:53 AM~11892850
> *thats not to bad...ill have to think about it and hit you up when im ready...thinking about .</span></span> :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MIDGETDOORS_96 (Oct 17, 2008)

:0 wow there's some nice rides in here i wish i had one


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 17 2008, 01:16 PM~11893239
> *:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> PINK*


----------



## MIDGETDOORS_96 (Oct 17, 2008)

pink?????


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Oct 17 2008, 12:58 PM~11893890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Only two pictures :scrutinize: Your slipping! The haters will not have enough to talk about. :0  

Here, let me help you.







Sorry about the bad memories but the only pics I could find right away.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 17 2008, 01:36 PM~11894421
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :uh: You need to go sell that cadillac already! :biggrin:  Better yet just finish it :0 You dont really want a towncar over a lac anyway.  :nicoderm:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 17 2008, 02:04 PM~11893970
> *Only two pictures :scrutinize: Your slipping! The haters will not have enough to talk about.  :0
> 
> Here, let me help you.
> ...


dammit man lol....that sure did suck......but ive ran split bank 72 volts since then.... :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Damn, dragging out the old fire pics. :tears:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Oct 17 2008, 09:51 AM~11892040
> *clean car homie i just noticed your back door handles are shaved, you should have done the front ones to
> *


i was thinking bout it but i did want to

i still dont why but i just dont like the idea of having no door handles at all

im kinda afraid of my alarm fucking up and i can open my doors


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 17 2008, 03:15 PM~11894857
> *Damn, dragging out the old fire pics. :tears:
> *



lol oh well


----------



## MIDGETDOORS_96 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Oct 17 2008, 03:40 PM~11896431
> *lol oh well
> *


 :0 your ol lady must have been pissed you messed up her car. 


naw just fucking around homie, shit looks real clean now all re done!  :biggrin:


----------



## tonofspokes (Aug 21, 2005)

for sale


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIDGETDOORS_96_@Oct 17 2008, 06:47 PM~11896997
> *:0 your ol lady must have been pissed you messed up her car.
> naw just fucking around homie, shit looks real clean now all re done!   :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: 


lol


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 17 2008, 04:07 PM~11894800
> * :uh: You need to go sell that cadillac already!  :biggrin:    Better yet just finish it  :0  You dont really want a towncar over a lac anyway.  :nicoderm:
> *




Youre Right, *IT NEEDS TO GO ASAP!* :yes:



Whats Next Is Still In The Air, Im Not Really Looking Anymore Because There Are Too Many Good Deals That Ive Had To Pass On Because Its Still In My Posession...




And No, Im Not Finishing It Anymore...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

*SOMEONE BUY MY SHIT * :angry: 





















FOR SALE And Willing To Deliver... 

Link In Sig... :biggrin:


LMK! :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

MY READERS RIDES FEATURE :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

Phil takes some nice pics.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 17 2008, 12:11 PM~11892237
> *:no: You got the Black one right? Thats the one I want to see!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: , but i thnk thats all i had, its @ my homies right now, i'll take some pics when i get it back


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 18 2008, 12:09 AM~11901453
> *:yes: , but i thnk thats all i had, its @ my homies right now, i'll take some pics when i get it back
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HITHARD (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 17 2008, 12:22 AM~11888593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking sick!!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 17 2008, 11:05 PM~11899714
> *MY READERS RIDES FEATURE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



very nice


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 18 2008, 01:09 AM~11901453
> *:yes: , but i thnk thats all i had, its @ my homies right now, i'll take some pics when i get it back
> *



heres a setup pic...


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 17 2008, 08:05 PM~11899714
> *MY READERS RIDES FEATURE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the same car that's out here in Cali with an individuals plaque?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 18 2008, 09:01 AM~11902741
> *Is this the same car that's out here in Cali with an individuals plaque?
> *


 :no:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 18 2008, 10:01 AM~11902741
> *Is this the same car that's out here in Cali with an individuals plaque?
> *


 :twak: :nono: :nono: 
MADE IN DADE HOMIE....


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 18 2008, 09:01 AM~11902741
> *Is this the same car that's out here in Cali with an individuals plaque?
> *



naw homie 

this is a miami car


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

i was wondering on the fleets if i take the paint off on the door handles are they chrome underneath?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 18 2008, 10:01 AM~11902741
> *Is this the same car that's out here in Cali with an individuals plaque?
> *



:nono: :nono: same colors but the one in cali is all chromed out


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

my new top


----------



## CE4LIFE (Feb 5, 2007)

Volume #1- Powertrain
GMP/95-D-1

Volume #2- Chassis and Body
GMP/95-D-2

Here are some Pics.... 

If Interested either hit me up on here or call me on my cell

Mike @ 707-761-4179

Asking $150/obo


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Oct 18 2008, 05:04 PM~11904103
> *i was wondering on the fleets if i take the paint off on the door handles are they chrome underneath?
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 17 2008, 09:55 PM~11898249
> *SOMEONE BUY MY SHIT  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 18 2008, 04:33 PM~11904756
> *:nono:
> *


i was just wondering. someone told me that if i took the paint off they would be chrome, but i just wanted to make sure.


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

can anyone tell me what to use to remove the black plastic on the trim that goes around the windows.. 
i know it was posted a while back but cant find the page!!
thanks for the info fellas!!!


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Oct 18 2008, 09:50 PM~11906020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Oct 18 2008, 06:46 PM~11904814
> *i was just wondering. someone told me that if i took the paint off they would be chrome, but i just wanted to make sure.
> *


You can get chrome handles from a Caprice or Roadmaster. Someone posted a link awhile back to some that were pretty cheap.


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Oct 18 2008, 04:41 PM~11904267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Looks good homie


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Oct 18 2008, 08:36 PM~11906420
> *You can get chrome handles from a Caprice or Roadmaster. Someone posted a link awhile back to some that were pretty cheap.
> *


thanks bro ill have to check into that.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@Oct 18 2008, 09:20 PM~11905370
> *can anyone tell me what to use to remove the black plastic on the trim that goes around the windows..
> i know it was posted a while back but cant find the page!!
> thanks for the info fellas!!!
> *





Dont Quote Me But I THINK I Remember Saying They Used Paint Stripper Or Something Like That...




I Just Peeled All Mines Off, No Tools Or Chemicals... Came Right Off, Nice Chrome Finish Underneath...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Oct 18 2008, 11:36 PM~11906420
> *You can get chrome handles from a Caprice or Roadmaster. Someone posted a link awhile back to some that were pretty cheap.
> *




Yes, Go To Your Local Yard And Find A Bubble Caprice With The Chrome Handles... Kind Of A Bitch To Remove, But Worth It... If I Remember Correctly, Use A Ratcheting 8mm And 10mm Wrench... 



There Is A Plastic Plug On The Back Doors That You Need To Remove To Get To A Few Screws...


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 18 2008, 09:03 PM~11906630
> *Dont Quote Me But I THINK I Remember Saying They Used Paint Stripper Or Something Like That...
> I Just Peeled All Mines Off, No Tools Or Chemicals... Came Right Off, Nice Chrome Finish Underneath...
> *


do you have a pic of yours? id like to see what it looks like.


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 18 2008, 11:03 PM~11906630
> *Dont Quote Me But I THINK I Remember Saying They Used Paint Stripper Or Something Like That...
> I Just Peeled All Mines Off, No Tools Or Chemicals... Came Right Off, Nice Chrome Finish Underneath...
> *


Yeah, I peeled mine too. One of those damn drive through car washes helped me get started :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 18 2008, 09:03 PM~11906630
> *Dont Quote Me But I THINK I Remember Saying They Used Paint Stripper Or Something Like That...
> I Just Peeled All Mines Off, No Tools Or Chemicals... Came Right Off, Nice Chrome Finish Underneath...
> *


you use tile remover










but remember, the big pieces at the bottom are metal, so you have to get them chrome plated


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Oct 19 2008, 12:19 AM~11906787
> *do you have a pic of yours? id like to see what it looks like.
> *




I Dont Have Any Upclose Pictures... Gonna Have To Bust The Car Out Of Storage To Snap A Pic... Im Sure One Of These Guys Will Do So Ina Bit...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Oct 19 2008, 12:59 AM~11907047
> *Yeah, I peeled mine too. One of those damn drive through car washes helped me get started  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 19 2008, 01:17 AM~11907140
> *you use tile remover
> *





Close Enough... :rofl:



Thanks... :thumbsup:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 19 2008, 12:19 AM~11907158
> *Close Enough... :rofl:
> Thanks... :thumbsup:
> *


or adhesive remover


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

any one have a close up shot of what you guys are talking about? cause if theres more chrome available and it dont cost to get it i need to make it happen lol


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Oct 19 2008, 07:48 AM~11908604
> *any one have a close up shot of what you guys are talking about? cause if theres more chrome available and it dont cost to get it i need to make it happen lol
> *


its stainless, you still might need to polish it out when its taken off though and like i said the bottom piece will need to be plated


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: DUVAL'S HERO, RAIDERSEQUAL, MRDRIFTER626

WHAT UP 626


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 18 2008, 10:17 PM~11907140
> *you use tile remover
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the info!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
i tried sum adhesive remover but didnt do nada. :angry: :angry: 
again thanks!!!!


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 18 2008, 09:03 PM~11906630
> *Dont Quote Me But I THINK I Remember Saying They Used Paint Stripper Or Something Like That...
> I Just Peeled All Mines Off, No Tools Or Chemicals... Came Right Off, Nice Chrome Finish Underneath...
> *


yeah, i tried to peel mine off but it was a bitch.. :angry: :angry: LOL!!
thanks fellas for the heads up!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Oct 18 2008, 10:38 PM~11906435
> *:thumbsup: Looks good homie
> *


im tryin 
whassup on your end?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 18 2008, 10:17 PM~11907140
> *you use tile remover
> 
> 
> ...


*THATS A CLEAN ASS CADDIE HOMEBOY!!!!!*


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Oct 18 2008, 10:36 PM~11906420
> *You can get chrome handles from a Caprice or Roadmaster. Someone posted a link awhile back to some that were pretty cheap.
> *












:thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect+Oct 19 2008, 10:30 AM~11909390-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 LOOKING GOOD HO*M*IE


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

a couple pics still working on the car alot more to go


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Oct 19 2008, 01:00 PM~11910276
> *a couple pics still working on the car alot more to go
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MACHETE (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Oct 19 2008, 01:00 PM~11910276
> *a couple pics still working on the car alot more to go
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect+Oct 19 2008, 12:31 PM~11909396-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 Majestics Miami :0 :0 
New chapter, or did you just join?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Oct 19 2008, 07:08 PM~11912642
> *:thumbsup: Surprised you didn't chrome the tranny too    :biggrin:
> *


I have one laying in the shop! You interested? :biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Oct 19 2008, 01:15 PM~11909711
> *im tryin
> whassup on your end?
> *


Baby steps. 
I have everything sitting, but I'm too lazy to redo my trunk so I grabbed some micro suede and re did these worn out pillars
































I couldn't find an exact match, so the color is a little darker than the stock tan.
I gotta decide if I'm gonna do more throughout, or redo these with something lighter. But they came out alright for a programmer trying to do an interior  

Wanting to cover the dash too (in either that, or some leather like vinyl I have) but I'm not sure about some of the vents.
Anyone know if the vents on the side (next to the window) come out?

Or, anyone have a dash out of a tan interior that wants to trade for a blue one??


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 19 2008, 09:24 PM~11912809
> *I have one laying in the shop! You interested?  :biggrin:
> *


  Nah, that's a bit much for a daily. :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Oct 19 2008, 09:33 PM~11912908
> *Baby steps.
> I have everything sitting, but I'm too lazy to redo my trunk so I grabbed some micro suede and re did these worn out pillars
> 
> ...


been there done that, 
i did the A pillars and the Rear deck too on mine, 

Make sure you use contact cement not 3m adhesive, 
if you decide to do the rear deck make sure you glass it out first or else its going to be almost impossible! let me know if you need some tips


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Oct 19 2008, 09:36 PM~11912945
> *been there done that,
> i did the A pillars and the Rear deck too on mine,
> 
> ...


  Will do. Dude I got the car from decided to cut a nasty hole in the rear deck, so that's on my list. 
Got any pics of what you did?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 19 2008, 07:24 PM~11912809
> *I have one laying in the shop! You interested?  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

i may be, will it work for the 5.7s in the 93's?


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Oct 19 2008, 07:08 PM~11912642
> *:thumbsup: Surprised you didn't chrome the tranny too    :biggrin:
> :0  :0 Majestics Miami  :0  :0
> New chapter, or did you just join?
> *



NEW CHAPTER AND JUST JOINED  :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 19 2008, 07:44 PM~11913039
> *:0
> 
> i may be, will it work for the 5.7s in the 93's?
> *


Nah! The one I have chromed is for a Minitruck or Sidekick!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

MY OLD LAC


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Oct 19 2008, 01:00 PM~11910276
> *a couple pics still working on the car alot more to go
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 19 2008, 10:21 PM~11913388
> *:biggrin:
> NEW CHAPTER AND JUST JOINED   :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Oct 19 2008, 12:00 PM~11910276
> *a couple pics still working on the car alot more to go
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 19 2008, 09:31 AM~11909396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :worship:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Oct 19 2008, 09:43 PM~11913021
> * Will do. Dude I got the car from decided to cut a nasty hole in the rear deck, so that's on my list.
> Got any pics of what you did?
> *


yeah i just havent uploaded them yet, 
all you do is take out the back seat, take the rear deck out (which is foam covered in carpet) 
peel the carpet off, and use that to make your template out of suede, 
buy some fiberglass resin and mix it with hardener and paint it on the rear deck 
TRY TO KEEP THE REAR DECK ON A FLAT SURFACE because of it drys a certain way than thats how its stayin. 
while thats drying buy some cheap foam from a fabric store and 3m tac glue that onto the dried rear deck, then use contact cement to hold your suede on the foam 
and BOOM! a new suede rear deck


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Oct 20 2008, 07:41 AM~11915809
> *yeah i just havent uploaded them yet,
> all you do is take out the back seat, take the rear deck out (which is foam covered in carpet)
> peel the carpet off, and use that to make your template out of suede,
> ...


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

Boulevard Aces lacs


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

my 94 fleet


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 17 2008, 06:55 PM~11898249
> *SOMEONE BUY MY SHIT  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


TO BAD UR NOT IN FL


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Oct 20 2008, 07:41 AM~11915809
> *yeah i just havent uploaded them yet,
> all you do is take out the back seat, take the rear deck out (which is foam covered in carpet)
> peel the carpet off, and use that to make your template out of suede,
> ...


Why did you do fiberglass, but suede over it? :dunno:

Not a knock...I just want to know.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Oct 20 2008, 01:56 PM~11918740
> *my 94 fleet
> 
> *


Nice one tire fryer.


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D+Oct 19 2008, 09:21 PM~11913388-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 20 2008, 02:17 PM~11918948
> *Why did you do fiberglass, but suede over it? :dunno:
> 
> Not a knock...I just want to know.
> *


that was the plan, but when My homie and I took the rear deck out it was pretty flimsy, i mean its made of this cotton like material thats very easy to take apart (we thought it was gonna be made of cardboard)
we thought it was gonna bubble up eventually
so we took off the carpet so that we could see what was under it and then glassed it to make it stronger. but the glass made the deck really rough so we added some foam then contact cemented it

im sure there are other ways to doit, just the path i took


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JESUS......R.O_@Oct 20 2008, 01:13 PM~11918910
> *TO BAD UR NOT IN FL
> *


:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:
Only thing he wont do is finish it for you! :0  



> *<span style=\'color:red\'>Willing To Deliver... *


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:
> Only thing he wont do is finish it for you! :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Oct 20 2008, 06:25 PM~11921402
> *WHATS THE DEAL WITH THESE CAR??????WHAT WORK WHAT NOT??????????HOW MANY MILES HOW MUCH ARE YOU SELLING IT FOR?????
> *


whadup homie


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Oct 20 2008, 05:25 PM~11921402
> *WHATS THE DEAL WITH THESE CAR??????WHAT WORK WHAT NOT??????????HOW MANY MILES HOW MUCH ARE YOU SELLING IT FOR?????
> *


PM Scrilla... Damn thing is a hell of a deal. Most people cannot see beyond everything he has for it but not on the vehicle. 

Even if somebody didnt want to paint it orange (yea he has the paint too) you could sell the paint. Point is all the legwork is done for this ride.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

for shits and giggles ( and its for sale  )


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Oct 20 2008, 06:01 PM~11921871
> *for shits and giggles  ( and its for sale    )
> 
> 
> ...


NICE LAC HOMIE


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS......R.O_@Oct 20 2008, 03:13 PM~11918910
> *TO BAD UR NOT IN FL
> *





I Can Be...  






PMd...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 20 2008, 07:21 PM~11921349
> *:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:
> <span style=\'color:red\'>Willing To Deliver...
> *


*



Agreed... :yes:*


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 20 2008, 07:35 PM~11921509
> *PM Scrilla... Damn thing is a hell of a deal. Most people cannot see beyond everything he has for it but not on the vehicle.
> 
> Even if somebody didnt want to paint it orange (yea he has the paint too) you could sell the paint. Point is all the legwork is done for this ride.
> *





Thanks For Replying For Me Homie... :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Oct 20 2008, 07:25 PM~11921402
> *WHATS THE DEAL WITH THESE CAR??????WHAT WORK WHAT NOT??????????HOW MANY MILES HOW MUCH ARE YOU SELLING IT FOR?????
> *





PMd...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 20 2008, 07:35 PM~11921509
> *PM Scrilla... Damn thing is a hell of a deal. Most people cannot see beyond everything he has for it but not on the vehicle.
> 
> Even if somebody didnt want to paint it orange (yea he has the paint too) you could sell the paint. Point is all the legwork is done for this ride.
> *





Thanks Once Again For The Words Homie... You Took Most Of The Words Right Out Of My Mouth...

But Like You Said, For The Most Part, The Hardwork Is Done And The Majority Of The Sought-After Parts I Have... A Real Clean Start And Everything You Pretty Much Need To Go The Extra Mile...


And Why Wouldnt You Want To Paint That Bad Boy Orange?
Here It Is Sprayed With The Paint Im Providing Along With The Grille And Badge Installed:










SKEET SKEET SKEET! I Think I Messed Myself... :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

whose riding without rear shocks? 
ive still got my stock air ones in and i want to know how much further itll drop without them in


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish+Oct 20 2008, 04:40 PM~11920369-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is your car juiced or just stock? If you pull the stock air shocks and leave in the stock springs, it'll only drop about an inch because the air shocks in these cars are used to level the rear, and the rear springs are actually slightly shorter than where the front sits stock, but I wouldn't really recommend it because it'll ride like crap. Best thing to do is replace them with some regular shocks.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

Its Bagged lol. 
I Like my Front Lock up and it slams to the cross member in the front, 
but in the rear ive still got about 2 inches of hieght im trying to reduce when slammed and a homie recommended takin out the rear shocks 
They are disconnected from the hoses so they are just sitting there. i dont think they are doing much at all but limiting my lock up and my slammin


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Oh you're bagged - get rid of that shit man! You're exactly right - They're limiting your lock up and drop. If you want shocks in the rear, get some that compress and extend all the way. Those factory air shocks are garbage anyway, and they're probably blown to shit by now anyway.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

BTW, the shocks don't have to be connected to the factory air lines to act as shocks. They do have oil in them, like a normal shock. The air is just there to compensate for load leveling. Disconnect that, you just have a basic shock absorber.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 20 2008, 04:14 PM~11920066
> *Majestics  :0
> I noticed today that a couple really nice cadillacs out there are now repping Majestics... Damn, you guys got the East sewed up with this lacs :worship: From Krickets in NC to you guys in Florida :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: They're doing the damn thing. Inspiration for us east coasters :biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Oct 21 2008, 07:46 AM~11927224
> *whose riding without rear shocks?
> ive still got my stock air ones in and i want to know how much further itll drop without them in
> *


I am
Hard to tell exactly, but your rear lockup looks about the same as mine. I have a slightly smaller bag (Slam 6's) and 13's though, so you're probably right that it's limiting you a little.

You've probably already seen them, but there's some pics here and here
I can take some more pics if you want to see something specific.

I was thinking I could use another inch or so of drop in the rear too, but at the same time then I don't think I'd be able to drive with the ass dumped. It drags a little over dips and bumps now :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 21 2008, 08:04 AM~11927267
> *Oh you're bagged - get rid of that shit man!  You're exactly right - They're limiting your lock up and drop.  If you want shocks in the rear, get some that compress and extend all the way. Those factory air shocks are garbage anyway, and they're probably blown to shit by now anyway.
> *


lol they are definitely blown, i can hear the bag trying to keep filling and the shock has alot of tension on it 
im gonna take them out when i get some time this week


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Oct 21 2008, 01:49 PM~11930072
> *lol they are definitely blown, i can hear the bag trying to keep filling and the shock has alot of tension on it
> im gonna take them out when i get some time this week
> *


Just pull the relay for the air compressor. It's under the hood.


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 20 2008, 07:50 PM~11924285
> *Thanks Once Again For The Words Homie... You Took Most Of The Words Right Out Of My Mouth...
> 
> But Like You Said, For The Most Part, The Hardwork Is Done And The Majority Of The Sought-After Parts I Have... A Real Clean Start And Everything You Pretty Much Need To Go The Extra Mile...
> ...


Nice


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 21 2008, 02:18 PM~11930345
> *Just pull the relay for the air compressor.  It's under the hood.
> *


been done! 
in mine its under the drivers side wheel well


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Oct 21 2008, 06:00 AM~11927258
> *Its Bagged lol.
> I Like my Front Lock up and it slams to the cross member in the front,
> but in the rear ive still got about 2 inches of hieght im trying to reduce when slammed and a homie recommended takin out the rear shocks
> ...


:dunno: when i first bagged mine, it was on stock shocks and it layed on the exhaust

but since then i addded some different shocks and some other things :biggrin: to make it lock up higher so it doesnt lay as low but it lays as low as your now on 13s










lookin good though


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 21 2008, 02:10 PM~11931337
> *:dunno: when i first bagged mine, it was on stock shocks and it layed on the exhaust
> 
> but since then i addded some different shocks and some other things :biggrin:  to make it lock up higher so it doesnt lay as low but it lays as low as your now on 13s
> ...


13s make a BIG difference on cars  looking good man


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Oct 21 2008, 02:18 PM~11931393
> *13s make a BIG difference on cars   looking good man
> *


yea it does

ill get some pics of it on the 14s layed out


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 20 2008, 08:50 PM~11924285
> *Thanks Once Again For The Words Homie... You Took Most Of The Words Right Out Of My Mouth...
> 
> But Like You Said, For The Most Part, The Hardwork Is Done And The Majority Of The Sought-After Parts I Have... A Real Clean Start And Everything You Pretty Much Need To Go The Extra Mile...
> ...


  Just get it sold.


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeville_@Oct 21 2008, 02:16 PM~11930326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 21 2008, 03:18 PM~11930349
> *Nice
> *





:thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 21 2008, 06:30 PM~11932126
> *  Just get it sold.
> *





What You Think Ive Been Doing? :roflmao:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 21 2008, 04:10 PM~11931337
> *:dunno: when i first bagged mine, it was on stock shocks and it layed on the exhaust
> 
> but since then i addded some different shocks and some other things :biggrin:  to make it lock up higher so it doesnt lay as low but it lays as low as your now on 13s
> ...


mine is very close on the gas tank, when the nose is up the exhaust is very close. 
but i want the lowest possible! im gonna buy some smaller tires too. 

i should get a higher lock up without them though, 
how quick are your 13inch bags to lock up? and do they get close to your exhaust when slammed out?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Oct 21 2008, 06:51 PM~11934179
> *mine is very close on the gas tank, when the nose is up the exhaust is very close.
> but i want the lowest possible! im gonna buy some smaller tires too.
> 
> ...


it locks pretty quick


when the cars layed all the way out its a bit higher  but i had to sacrifise that for my lock up


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 21 2008, 08:57 PM~11934237
> *it locks pretty quick
> when the cars layed all the way out its a bit higher   but i had to sacrifise that for my lock up
> *


ive got a extra rear end laying around... 
im gonna do some experimenting with differnt bags and shit like that.


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

anybody got a gold castle grille for sale?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Oct 21 2008, 06:58 PM~11934258
> *ive got a extra rear end laying around...
> im gonna do some experimenting with differnt bags and shit like that.
> 
> *


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 19 2008, 07:24 PM~11912809
> *I have one laying in the shop! You interested?  :biggrin:
> *


PM WITH A PRICE AND DOES IT FIT TO A CHEVY 350 MOTOR SMALL BLOCK


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Found this on ebay. Looks great. 










LED Fleetwood Tail Lights


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 21 2008, 06:28 PM~11933236
> *What You Think Ive Been Doing? :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: Trying NOT to sell it. :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Oct 22 2008, 09:48 AM~11939443
> *Found this on ebay. Looks great.
> 
> 
> ...


$100! Wasn't someone on here selling pretty much the same thing for like $20?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 22 2008, 02:52 PM~11940547
> * :uh: Trying NOT to sell it.  :biggrin:
> *





Any Advice Them Mister Smarty Pants? :scrutinize:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Oct 20 2008, 04:40 PM~11920369
> *that was the plan, but when My homie and I took the rear deck out it was pretty flimsy, i mean its made of this cotton like material thats very easy to take apart (we thought it was gonna be made of cardboard)
> we thought it was gonna bubble up eventually
> so we took off the carpet so that we could see what was under it and then glassed it to make it stronger. but the glass made the deck really rough so we added some foam then contact cemented it
> ...


heres some pics of the final product, sorry it took me a while


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Oct 22 2008, 03:15 PM~11943276
> *heres some pics of the final product, sorry it took me a while
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)

HERE IS A FLICK OF MY BIG BODY AT A LOCAL SHOW!!!


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> Any Advice Them Mister Smarty Pants? :scrutinize:


Try advertising... here is a little example I just came up with.   :biggrin: 


> FOR SALE And Willing To Deliver... :yes:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=425476 ... :biggrin:
> LMK! :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WHO EVER IS SELLING THE ORANGE CAR 

CALL ME UP I HAVE SOME ???? 714 783 8740


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Oct 22 2008, 06:35 PM~11944957
> *WHO EVER IS SELLING THE ORANGE CAR
> 
> CALL ME UP I HAVE SOME ???? 714 783 8740
> *


 :0


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Oct 22 2008, 06:15 PM~11943276
> *heres some pics of the final product, sorry it took me a while
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz+Oct 22 2008, 08:19 PM~11944725-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, RAIDERSEQUAL was sellin the covers
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...3&#entry9652123 
You still making those homie?? I might grab some off you.


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS......R.O_@Oct 22 2008, 09:53 PM~11946086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, Miami scooped up all the big bodies  :biggrin:


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

here mine


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Oct 22 2008, 07:26 PM~11945698
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Yeah, RAIDERSEQUAL was sellin the covers
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...3&#entry9652123
> ...


yea i still am


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## West Coast Rider (Aug 8, 2006)

Any know how to change the color on the vinyl top do paint it polish it or what?


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Oct 22 2008, 07:46 AM~11937782
> *anybody got a gold castle grille for sale?
> *


x2 i need a grill


----------



## hater killa (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Oct 22 2008, 08:27 PM~11946608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## tonofspokes (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tonofspokes_@Oct 17 2008, 05:10 PM~11897269
> *for sale
> 
> 
> ...


i still got s :biggrin: ome of this


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Oct 23 2008, 03:22 AM~11948936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass fuckn pic :yes: :yes:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 22 2008, 10:23 PM~11946547
> *yea i still am
> *


  I'll hit you up soon


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

does anyone have the part circled? mine is bent and need to replace. if you got one pm and let me know what you want for it.


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Oct 22 2008, 06:15 PM~11943276
> *heres some pics of the final product, sorry it took me a while
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Oct 23 2008, 12:55 AM~11948890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Sep 15 2008, 08:40 PM~11611712
> *El Jefe
> 
> 
> ...


  SUP RICK ALMOST RDY? :biggrin:


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Oct 23 2008, 01:06 PM~11952427
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass homie. :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Oct 22 2008, 09:35 PM~11944957
> *WHO EVER IS SELLING THE ORANGE CAR
> 
> CALL ME UP I HAVE SOME ???? 714 783 8740
> *



PMd...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by area651rider_@Oct 23 2008, 11:00 AM~11950115
> *does anyone have the part circled? mine is bent and need to replace. if you got one pm and let me know what you want for it.
> 
> 
> *





Nice Picture Of The Chrome... :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 21 2008, 03:18 PM~11930349
> *Nice
> *




Thanks...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 20 2008, 10:50 PM~11924285
> *Thanks Once Again For The Words Homie... You Took Most Of The Words Right Out Of My Mouth...
> 
> But Like You Said, For The Most Part, The Hardwork Is Done And The Majority Of The Sought-After Parts I Have... A Real Clean Start And Everything You Pretty Much Need To Go The Extra Mile...
> ...


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac+Oct 22 2008, 09:22 PM~11946536-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heard you were selling a car... what you got? :wave:


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 23 2008, 02:44 PM~11952873
> *
> 
> Nice Picture Of The Chrome...  :biggrin:
> *



your pic,only one i could find of the part i need


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 23 2008, 04:32 PM~11953485
> *Heard you were selling a car... what you got? :wave:
> *





:wow:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by area651rider_@Oct 23 2008, 04:33 PM~11953494
> *your pic,only one i could find of the part i need
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Oct 23 2008, 12:22 AM~11948936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

So...I finished installing my 2-pump setup in the Lac tonight, go to slam the trunk shut...and the motorized pulldown WORKED!! :0 

It hasnt worked the whole year Ive owned it!  :dunno:


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Oct 23 2008, 11:45 PM~11958631
> *So...I finished installing my 2-pump setup in the Lac tonight, go to slam the trunk shut...and the motorized pulldown WORKED!! :0
> 
> It hasnt worked the whole year Ive owned it!   :dunno:
> *


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Oct 23 2008, 11:45 PM~11958631
> *So...I finished installing my 2-pump setup in the Lac tonight, go to slam the trunk shut...and the motorized pulldown WORKED!! :0
> 
> It hasnt worked the whole year Ive owned it!   :dunno:
> *


your car is thankin you for lifting it


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 24 2008, 04:31 AM~11959765
> *your car is thankin you for lifting it
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Oct 23 2008, 11:01 AM~11951823
> * SUP RICK ALMOST RDY? :biggrin:
> *


almost


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 17 2008, 09:55 PM~11898249
> *SOMEONE BUY MY SHIT  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

the homie big art from streetlow


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

QUESTION?? MY AC WORKS AND BLOWS THREW THE VENTS BUT IF I TURN THE HEAT ON IT WONT GO THREW THE VENTS BUT THE DEFOG N SHIT WORKS THO???


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*HOMIE JD CADI......*


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

the homie big art from streetlow








:thumbsup: looking good!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 25 2008, 07:39 PM~11972420
> *QUESTION?? MY AC WORKS AND BLOWS THREW THE VENTS BUT IF I TURN THE HEAT ON IT WONT GO THREW THE VENTS BUT THE DEFOG N SHIT WORKS THO???
> *


it just takes a minute 
itll start 
happens every morning its coming out just not very fast, then itll start blowing in a few min


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

anyone have any recent piks of this lac... my old lac i sold to some guy in AZ.


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

FOR SALE And Willing To Deliver... :yes:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=425476 ... :biggrin:


LMK! :thumbsup:



The Hardwork Is Done And The Majority Of The Sought-After Parts I Have... A Real Clean Start And Everything You Pretty Much Need To Go The Extra Mile...


Here It Is Sprayed With The Paint Im Providing Along With The Grille And Badge Installed:










SKEET SKEET SKEET! I Think I Messed Myself... :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

MY NEW TOY :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Oct 26 2008, 08:47 PM~11980361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Oct 25 2008, 11:16 PM~11973234
> *it just takes a minute
> itll start
> happens every morning its coming out just not very fast, then itll start blowing in a few min
> *


TRU TRU, THATS WATS UP THANKS


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

NEED SOME HELP:
I want to replace all my speakers, just dont know what size the factory ones are. Anyone know?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 25 2008, 07:39 PM~11972420
> *QUESTION?? MY AC WORKS AND BLOWS THREW THE VENTS BUT IF I TURN THE HEAT ON IT WONT GO THREW THE VENTS BUT THE DEFOG N SHIT WORKS THO???
> *


That's one of the weird/annoying things about these Fleetwoods. Heat blows through the upper dash and floor vents, whereas A/C blows through the front vents. You will notice that it automatically makes the change as you raise or lower the temp.

It's annoying because sometimes you want the heat blowing right on you, not on the window or your feet, but you can't decide for yourself. One mod you can do is get the factory climate control panel from a Buick Roadmaster. It's a pretty simple swap. I forget exactly, but you only have to change 1-2 wires. Otherwise, it plugs and bolts right in, but it'll allow you to select the destination. 

I actually have a Roadmaster climate control sitting in a box of shit that has yet to get done to my car. :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 27 2008, 02:36 PM~11984506
> *That's one of the weird/annoying things about these Fleetwoods.  Heat blows through the upper dash and floor vents, whereas A/C blows through the front vents.  You will notice that it automatically makes the change as you raise or lower the temp.
> 
> It's annoying because sometimes you want the heat blowing right on you, not on the window or your feet, but you can't decide for yourself.  One mod you can do is get the factory climate control panel from a Buick Roadmaster.  It's a pretty simple swap.  I forget exactly, but you only have to change 1-2 wires.  Otherwise, it plugs and bolts right in, but it'll allow you to select the destination.
> ...


that sucks i thought my shit was fucked up but good info like always homie  but lately i been having another problem with my car, its when i try to start the car i will turn it and it will seem like it will crank or wont at all but the power will be on but wont turn over but i have to to it bout 2 3 times them it will catch and turn on??


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Oct 27 2008, 12:22 PM~11984382
> *NEED SOME HELP:
> I want to replace all my speakers, just dont know what size the factory ones are.  Anyone know?
> *


I'm going to need some help on this too. I bought some 6x9's (what the computer at best buy showed as a factory size) for the rear deck of the car. Took the old speakers out and they don't look anything like 6x9's more like a mini woofer. Also can't mount the new speakers from the bottom.

It's looking like I'm going to have to make a new rear deck and top mount the ho's


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

WOW MAJESTICS MY ***** U SEE MY NEW FLEETWOOD


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Oct 27 2008, 12:22 PM~11984382
> *NEED SOME HELP:
> I want to replace all my speakers, just dont know what size the factory ones are.  Anyone know?
> *



rear speakers are 6x9s, and you can mount em from the bottom, and the front door speakers are 6 1/2s....


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 26 2008, 07:17 PM~11979336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 27 2008, 12:46 PM~11985074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 27 2008, 01:12 PM~11985816
> *rear speakers are 6x9s, and you can mount em from the bottom, and the front door speakers are 6 1/2s....
> *


Thank you. :biggrin:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 26 2008, 06:17 PM~11979336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 27 2008, 12:36 PM~11984506
> *That's one of the weird/annoying things about these Fleetwoods.  Heat blows through the upper dash and floor vents, whereas A/C blows through the front vents.  You will notice that it automatically makes the change as you raise or lower the temp.
> 
> It's annoying because sometimes you want the heat blowing right on you, not on the window or your feet, but you can't decide for yourself.  One mod you can do is get the factory climate control panel from a Buick Roadmaster.  It's a pretty simple swap.  I forget exactly, but you only have to change 1-2 wires.  Otherwise, it plugs and bolts right in, but it'll allow you to select the destination.
> ...


Often wondered why the swap was done... thought it was cosmetic. So with the Buick controls you can get heat out of the vents? :scrutinize: :0


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Oct 27 2008, 06:46 PM~11987347
> *Thank you.  :biggrin:
> *


when i did mine i used plastic adapters that made them fit from the top fine


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Oct 27 2008, 03:18 PM~11984879
> *I'm going to need some help on this too. I bought some 6x9's (what the computer at best buy showed as a factory size) for the rear deck of the car. Took the old speakers out and they don't look anything like 6x9's more like a mini woofer. Also can't mount the new speakers from the bottom.
> 
> It's looking like I'm going to have to make a new rear deck and top mount the ho's
> *





Correct... Mines Have Them As Well, I Think Theyre 8s...



Maybe A Brougham Audio Upgrade? :dunno: Instead Of The 6x9s?


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 27 2008, 05:45 PM~11988063
> *Correct... Mines Have Them As Well, I Think Theyre 8s...
> Maybe A Brougham Audio Upgrade? :dunno:  Instead Of The 6x9s?
> *


I have a brougham and mine had 6x9's in the rear and 5 1/4's in the front doors


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 26 2008, 07:17 PM~11979336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn im loving the black one


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 27 2008, 12:46 PM~11985074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 23 2008, 02:32 PM~11953485
> *
> JEGs grill?
> *


yup :thumbsup:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Oct 27 2008, 06:38 PM~11988720
> *yup :thumbsup:
> *


I just searched there website and could not find where they still carried them


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Oct 27 2008, 07:49 PM~11988820
> *I just searched there website and could not find where they still carried them
> *


im not sure if they still do or not. i bought my grille about 3yrs ago. im planning on getting an e&g grille after i paint it though.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Flamed360 (Oct 27, 2008)

my 93 just picked it up and she needs sum love!!!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 27 2008, 12:46 PM~11985074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 27 2008, 06:45 PM~11988063
> *Correct... Mines Have Them As Well, I Think Theyre 8s...
> Maybe A Brougham Audio Upgrade? :dunno:  Instead Of The 6x9s?
> *


I don't know, but shit sucks! I dropped some cash for the Infinity's and their still in the damn box :angry:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Oct 23 2008, 01:22 AM~11948936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Oct 27 2008, 02:01 PM~11984757-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right, they actually are like a little subwoofer. I believe the factory speakers in the rear are some funky size, like 5.5" x 10". I forget exactly, but they're not 6"x9" stock. That's just what many people change them too.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 27 2008, 07:14 PM~11987641
> *Often wondered why the swap was done... thought it was cosmetic. So with the Buick controls you can get heat out of the vents? :scrutinize:  :0
> *


Yessir!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

*DAVE YOUR CAR IS FUCKIN SICK!!!!!!*

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Someone on Miami fest found this.

Fucken perfect.


found this in another topic one sick lil ride


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 27 2008, 09:36 PM~11989363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeah yeah not bad


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> Someone on Miami fest found this.
> 
> Fucken perfect.
> found this in another topic one sick lil ride
> ...


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> /quote]
> 
> 
> 
> DAMMIT MAN! hno: You know you have to wipe down ALL THAT CHROME NOW :wow: Hope you have help.


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> > /quote]
> > DAMMIT MAN! hno: You know you have to wipe down ALL THAT CHROME NOW :wow: Hope you have help.
> 
> 
> he got an army to pick from..lol he dont do shit but pay an drive..lol :biggrin:


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

i was wondering if there were any chrome air filters or any others that would fit on my 93.i need sumthing to replace the factory air intake


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Oct 28 2008, 07:14 AM~11993471
> *Someone on Miami fest found this.
> 
> Fucken perfect.
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 

How much shipped? :biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Oct 27 2008, 06:59 PM~11988919
> *im not sure if they still do or not. i bought my grille about 3yrs ago. im planning on getting an e&g grille after i paint it though.
> *


how much you want for it?


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Oct 28 2008, 03:14 PM~11996719
> *how much you want for it?
> *


i still have a while before i paint the ride. but i might post it up if i sell it later on.


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Oct 28 2008, 08:14 AM~11993471
> *Someone on Miami fest found this.
> 
> Fucken perfect.
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

FOR SALE And Willing To Deliver... :yes:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=425476 ... :biggrin:


LMK! :thumbsup:



The Hardwork Is Done And The Majority Of The Sought-After Parts I Have... A Real Clean Start And Everything You Pretty Much Need To Go The Extra Mile...


Here It Is Sprayed With The Paint Im Providing Along With The Grille And Badge Installed:










SKEET SKEET SKEET! I Think I Messed Myself... :biggrin:


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

what all has to be done to put 13's on a stock 95 lac


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> FOR SALE And Willing To Deliver... :yes:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=425476 ... :biggrin:
> LMK! :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by turnin-heads_@Oct 29 2008, 02:35 PM~12008251
> *what all has to be done to put 13's on a stock 95 lac
> *



BadAss started a topic about 13s on a big body Lac... Click here:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=386002&hl=


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## piree1 (Dec 5, 2007)

any one know if these chrome door handles from a 92-96 from a roadmaster will fit a caddy fleetwood 93-96? i think so but don't know for sure. lmk and i would really appreciate it.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Parts-Acces...d=p4506.c0.m245


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by piree1_@Oct 29 2008, 05:08 PM~12009075
> *any one know if these chrome door handles from a 92-96 from a roadmaster will fit a caddy fleetwood 93-96? i think so but don't know for sure. lmk and i would really appreciate it.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Parts-Acces...d=p4506.c0.m245
> *


just polish yours

thats wat i did


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by piree1_@Oct 29 2008, 06:08 PM~12009075
> *any one know if these chrome door handles from a 92-96 from a roadmaster will fit a caddy fleetwood 93-96? i think so but don't know for sure. lmk and i would really appreciate it.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Parts-Acces...d=p4506.c0.m245
> *


YES THEY WILL


----------



## piree1 (Dec 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Oct 29 2008, 08:39 PM~12009419
> *YES THEY WILL
> *


appreciated


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Oct 29 2008, 08:39 PM~12009419
> *YES THEY WILL
> *




:yes:


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

SCRILLA ARE THOSE 13'S ON UR LAC


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by turnin-heads_@Oct 29 2008, 10:36 PM~12010458
> *SCRILLA ARE THOSE 13'S ON UR LAC
> *




:yes:


----------



## HITHARD (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

ANYONE take any pics of engines at the Super Show? "Fleetwood Engines"


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 29 2008, 09:23 PM~12011691
> *:yes:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## secondtonone317 (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 29 2008, 11:23 PM~12011691
> *:yes:
> *





i would have thought you would have had your call sold by now bro..
i sure wanted it.. but came across the one i got now for dirt cheap.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by secondtonone317_@Oct 30 2008, 05:22 AM~12013342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any more pics of this one?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Volo+Oct 29 2008, 06:46 PM~12008869-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, mine doesn't even tuck 13s and it's laying on the exhaust. I need to get the cats tucked up higher so I can sit on the frame. :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

j


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 30 2008, 01:50 PM~12016117
> *
> Damn, mine doesn't even tuck 13s and it's laying on the exhaust.  I need to get the cats tucked up higher so I can sit on the frame. :biggrin:
> *


hes bagged at a high psi too, that thing can move if its the one on youtube


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by secondtonone317_@Oct 30 2008, 04:22 AM~12013342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! Very nice... 

How you get it to lay so low!?


----------



## secondtonone317 (Oct 22, 2008)

ill get some more pics up.............it is the one on youtube, I bought it from that kid but he had it running on a shop compressor in thqat video. 

As far as it sitting low, I can't take credit for the next guy's work but it has the mufflers cut out and its running on glasspacks and I only had it for a few days not, didn't get to get under it much but I will check it out this weekend and report back. 

The frame is notched in the front BTW


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by secondtonone317+Oct 30 2008, 04:24 PM~12017429-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The front is notched? Any pics yet?


----------



## Capricess_99 (Jul 3, 2008)

Post Video of Fleet


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

Mine lays frame pretty well too.....better than it did before


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Oct 30 2008, 07:11 PM~12018381
> *Mine lays frame pretty well too.....better than it did before
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Oct 30 2008, 06:11 PM~12018381
> *Mine lays frame pretty well too.....better than it did before
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa how did ya do that???


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by secondtonone317+Oct 30 2008, 03:24 PM~12017429-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Does not seem like it... I have kept checking in this thread:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=363672

Asked Kutty and TwoTonz in theirs:



> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 16 2008, 02:00 PM~11882577
> *Do you or TwoTonz have any shots of LT1 engines? Cadillac, Caprice, Impala....  Thanks :thumbsup:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=435436&st=900


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 18 2008, 10:39 AM~11902668
> *heres a setup pic...
> 
> 
> ...


Where can i find those tail lights???


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

hey homies im goin shopping 
im looking for a continental kit thatll fit my fleet, doesnt have to be perfect 
and a very good looking Gold Castle Grille 
im also looking for some 14 inch vogues, no balloons


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by secondtonone317_@Oct 30 2008, 04:24 PM~12017429
> *
> The frame is notched in the front BTW
> *


 i wonder why he notched the front, 
mines on 14s and slams the cross member to the ground 

see if you can get me a shot of his glasspacks i thought of doing it in mine but i cant decide where to cut off the exhaust and put the glass packs


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

i was at a cruise in earlier this week 
check out my air freshna


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by turnin-heads_@Oct 30 2008, 10:27 AM~12013881
> *i would have thought you would have had your call sold by now bro..
> i sure wanted it.. but came across the one i got now for dirt cheap.
> 
> *




That Makes Two Of Us...


And No Hard Feelings, Shit Happens...


Any Progress On Yours? Havent Seen You On In Forever...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood+Oct 30 2008, 07:59 PM~12018824-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 30 2008, 09:46 PM~12020477
> *That Makes Two Of Us...
> And No Hard Feelings, Shit Happens...
> Any Progress On Yours? Havent Seen You On In Forever...
> *





good bro.. i was hoping there wasnt
1500 i couldnt let it sit there.. haha.. none yet, about to start working on it. should be on the 13s next week and cruizing
i just been so damn busy with other crap


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Oct 30 2008, 08:48 PM~12019811
> *hey homies im goin shopping
> im looking for a continental kit thatll fit my fleet, doesnt have to be perfect
> and a very good looking Gold Castle Grille
> ...


good luck on them vogues i been lookin for some too as you can see in the pic i got one left


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## secondtonone317 (Oct 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Oct 30 2008, 08:50 PM~12019831
> *i wonder why he notched the front,
> mines on 14s and slams the cross member to the ground
> 
> ...



don't do it........it too fukn loud and annoying


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by secondtonone317_@Oct 31 2008, 06:16 AM~12023266
> *don't do it........it too fukn loud and annoying
> *


where did he put them?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84+Oct 30 2008, 06:11 PM~12018381-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try where the mufflers are.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish+Oct 30 2008, 08:57 PM~12019905-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: Personal preference. I have headers and Flowmasters on my juiced '94, and Cherry Bombs on my daily '94.  I don't drive cars unless they rumble.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOUTHEASTSD63_@Oct 31 2008, 03:45 AM~12023109
> *
> 
> 
> ...





love them damn wheels


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 31 2008, 09:04 AM~12023745
> *But how does it smell? :420:  And does it trigger drug sniffing dogs? :rofl:
> :uh: Personal preference.  I have headers and Flowmasters on my juiced '94, and Cherry Bombs on my daily '94.   I don't drive cars unless they rumble.
> *


it smells like vanilla. ive gotten shit for it once but ever since the tints been taken out i havent got much trouble with the cops. 

i didntknow wether to replace the mufflers or resignators with the glasspacks (the ones at the end of the tail pipe, or the ones in the middle of the car)


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Oct 30 2008, 10:13 PM~12020877
> *good luck on them vogues i been lookin for some too as you can see in the pic i got one left
> 
> 
> ...


money talks  im remaining optimistic


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Oct 31 2008, 11:36 AM~12024896
> *it smells like vanilla. ive gotten shit for it once but ever since the tints been taken out i havent got much trouble with the cops.
> 
> i didntknow wether to replace the mufflers or resignators with the glasspacks (the ones at the end of the tail pipe, or the ones in the middle of the car)
> *


If you're just looking for some cheap rumble and improved air flow (better fuel economy), here's what I did: on my daily, I kept the factory stainless exhaust, cut out the stock mufflers which are very constrictive, and replaced them with 18" Cherry Bombs. I retained the resonators which smooth out the exhaust tone a bit, so they're not overly loud and crackly, but sound more like a turbo muffler until it's WOT. It definitely rumbles though. 

Looking back, that's the best way to do it. I have more money in the full custom exhaust on my juiced car than many people have in their hydraulic setups - headers, MagnaFlow cats, Flowmaster mufflers, Corvette tips, and custom-bent 2.5" tubes. But I've also had more annoying problems and leaks. No problems on the daily. 

Removing the resonators and replacing them with glass packs would be pointless. The mufflers are the real strangle point in the exhaust.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 31 2008, 12:12 PM~12025191
> *If you're just looking for some cheap rumble and improved air flow (better fuel economy), here's what I did: on my daily, I kept the factory stainless exhaust, cut out the stock mufflers which are very constrictive, and replaced them with 18" Cherry Bombs.  I retained the resonators which smooth out the exhaust tone a bit, so they're not overly loud and crackly, but sound more like a turbo muffler until it's WOT.  It definitely rumbles though.
> 
> Looking back, that's the best way to do it.  I have more money in the full custom exhaust on my juiced car than many people have in their hydraulic setups - headers, MagnaFlow cats, Flowmaster mufflers, Corvette tips, and custom-bent 2.5" tubes.  But I've also had more annoying problems and leaks.  No problems on the daily.
> ...


i was looking at them when i bagged the car and debaited just cutting them completely, but never did.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Oct 31 2008, 12:33 PM~12025386
> *i was looking at them when i bagged the car and debaited just cutting them completely, but never did.
> *


I've heard of people cutting out the mufflers completely and replacing them with a section of straight pipe, so the resonators act as the only sort of muffler. That's pretty loud though. Welding some glasspacks, or even some cheap turbo mufflers like the $20 Summit Turbos, in there will give you a nice rumble but it won't be obscene. 

I need to make some video clips of my exhausts. :0


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Oct 30 2008, 03:11 PM~12018381
> *Mine lays frame pretty well too.....better than it did before
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 NICE!!! On hydros or air?


----------



## XALLEYEZONMEX20 (Feb 24, 2007)

SELLING THIS 1996 CADDILAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM , 125,000 MILES VERY CLEAN EXTERIOR AND INTERIOR ASKING $4,000 OR TRADE. TEXT OR LEAVE VOICEMAIL AT 305-720-8811 JOSE


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XALLEYEZONMEX20_@Oct 31 2008, 01:19 PM~12025739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man that thing is sky high! I always forget how high they are stock. :cheesy:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XALLEYEZONMEX20+Oct 31 2008, 12:19 PM~12025739-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please do because when I hear glasspacks I only think of my old 75 stepside and impalas... cannot picture (or hear) them on any Cadillac.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 31 2008, 02:21 PM~12026292
> *Please do because when I hear glasspacks I only think of my old 75 stepside and impalas... cannot picture (or hear) them on any Cadillac.
> *


I'll have to borrow somebody's camera with video. My old digi cam with video took a crap, and the new one doesn't have video. Neither does my newer cell phone. 

I've always been more of a hot rodder, so I like my cars to rumble, but not be completely obnoxious. The 18" glasspacks with resonators is a good combo. Quiet rumble at idle and light acceleration, but it definitely gets raspy when you open the throttle.

The other car with headers and Flowmasters is also reasonably quiet at idle, but watch out when you get on the gas!  :biggrin: I've shut down many annoying ricers revving their fart cans at shows.


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XALLEYEZONMEX20_@Oct 31 2008, 10:19 AM~12025739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Got more pics? Engine, interior, etc... 
Does it need any work? Why are you selling?



.


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 31 2008, 09:39 AM~12025422
> *:0  :0  :0 NICE!!!  On hydros or air?
> *


Thanks Volo, its on hydros. Air is gay :biggrin: 
And its on 14's.......


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Oct 31 2008, 01:22 PM~12027458
> *Thanks Volo, its on hydros.   Air is gay  :biggrin:
> And its on 14's.......
> *


Yeah man, I'm not a big fan of airbags either... I've always had hydros, in all six of my low-rides... 

Damn, I'm loving that color and the low stance... Good work LacMan!


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

Anybody got big body chrome panel clips for sale in miami??? the lon black ones


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## B.dizzle (Mar 1, 2008)

whats up homies quick question who sells the chrome caddy knock off chips for your daytons? If someone knows please post pictures,number,address thanks...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadillacNick_@Oct 31 2008, 05:55 PM~12029015
> *Anybody got big body chrome panel clips for sale in miami??? the lon black ones
> *


CHECK THE DEALER. I BOUGHT SOME THERE


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

oo shit i would of never thought thanks bubba


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2005)

need the cash so i got this 93 big body for $4000 , new black in terior , new 13x7 100 spoke daytons , custom caddy steering wheel , was set up for two pumps and 6 batteries , very low low miles , was my wifes car and has only been out to about three shows alway garaged , must sell fast for more info you can call anytime at (619)715-0844 in San Diego.


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Shoot I did.


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Nov 2 2008, 10:01 AM~12037873
> *Shoot I did.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Nov 2 2008, 09:01 AM~12037873
> *Shoot I did.
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 2 2008, 08:28 PM~12042553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 BEAUTIFUL CAR :thumbsup:


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Nov 2 2008, 06:01 AM~12037873
> *Shoot I did.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics!


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 29 2008, 02:24 PM~12006614
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Come On Folks, More Than A Handful Of PMs Coming In Daily, Someones Gotta Be Serious And Take It Home...

uffin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 2 2008, 11:04 PM~12042882
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NOW THAT IS A PINK CADDY!!!!!!!


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Nov 3 2008, 08:36 AM~12045229
> *NOW THAT IS A PINK CADDY!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 They have you beat.


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 2 2008, 07:28 PM~12042553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh sheeeit... got those skirts on too.


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Nov 2 2008, 06:01 AM~12037873
> *Shoot I did.
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 2 2008, 08:28 PM~12042553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 2 2008, 10:28 PM~12042553
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Clean as hell. You gotta love these cars


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## luna (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)

Does anybody want to sell me their stock rear airshocks??? PM if you are interested in selling them must be in good condition. My caddy is a 94' so you know what other years it will also fit...must be airbag type shocks not looking for aftermarket type I don't want to use different airlines just want to use the stock clip for the connection.

Thanks guys


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

IM STILL NEW TO THESE BIGBODIES, WHAT IS THE LEVER IN THE TRUNK THAT YOU CAN MOVE ITS BY MY DRIVER SIDE REAR TAILLIGHT IN THE TRUNK????


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 4 2008, 08:09 AM~12055703
> *IM STILL NEW TO THESE BIGBODIES, WHAT IS THE LEVER IN THE TRUNK THAT YOU CAN MOVE ITS BY MY DRIVER SIDE REAR TAILLIGHT IN THE TRUNK????
> *


Thats a Nitrous switch!!! :biggrin: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WATEVA NIGGY LOL :biggrin:


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Nov 4 2008, 09:24 AM~12055438
> *
> 
> 
> ...





LOVE THIS CAR


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 4 2008, 10:09 AM~12055703
> *IM STILL NEW TO THESE BIGBODIES, WHAT IS THE LEVER IN THE TRUNK THAT YOU CAN MOVE ITS BY MY DRIVER SIDE REAR TAILLIGHT IN THE TRUNK????
> *


It locks the license plate so nobody will steal your gas.  But it locks automatically with your doors.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Nov 4 2008, 09:23 AM~12056301
> *It locks the license plate so nobody will steal your gas.   But it locks automatically with your doors.
> *


 :nono: Thats a Nitrous switch!!! :biggrin: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 4 2008, 12:35 PM~12056418
> *:nono: Thats a Nitrous switch!!!  :biggrin:  hno:  :biggrin:
> *


I thought it cut your dick off when standing to close to the rear of the car?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

today my rear drivers side window wouldnt go back up, 
when it did it came up kind of crooked and outward and messed up with the weather sealing, i had to pull it and guide it to get it back up. 
does anybody know what part would cause this to happen?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 4 2008, 01:31 PM~12057367
> *today my rear drivers side window wouldnt go back up,
> when it did it came up kind of crooked and outward and messed up with the weather sealing, i had to pull it and guide it to get it back up.
> does anybody know what part would cause this to happen?
> *


Maybe something with those damn clips that hold the window in place??


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Nov 4 2008, 09:38 AM~12056441
> *I thought it cut your dick off when standing to close to the rear of the car?
> *


I just put miine in the gas tank!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> today my rear drivers side window wouldnt go back up,
> when it did it came up kind of crooked and outward and messed up with the weather sealing, i had to pull it and guide it to get it back up.
> does anybody know what part would cause this to happen?





> This one everybody needs atleast once...window fix  :yessad:
> http://www.impalassforum.com/tech/interior...owfix/index.htm
> 
> Here is the part number needed for the fix and a shot of what the replacements look like.
> ...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 4 2008, 03:47 PM~12059989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RIDE :thumbsup: & THE SHIT GETS UP


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> /quote]
> 
> :0 :worship: :wow:
> Cant wait to see your next one. :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> > :0 :worship: :wow:
> > Cant wait to see your next one. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> THANKS BUT IM GONNA DO A TRE 1ST :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 4 2008, 02:47 PM~12059989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is a bad ass big body


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 29 2008, 02:24 PM~12006614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

> > /quote]
> >
> > :0 :worship: :wow:
> > Cant wait to see your next one. :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 4 2008, 05:21 PM~12060910
> *THANKS BUT IM GONNA DO A TRE 1ST :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> > /quote]
> >
> > :0 :worship: :wow:
> > Cant wait to see your next one. :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 4 2008, 06:21 PM~12060910
> *THANKS BUT IM GONNA DO A TRE 1ST :biggrin:
> *


 :0 GOOD! Gives some of us some catch up time until you get back to Cadillacs :biggrin:


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

DAMN PICTURES LIKE THAT MAKES ME WANNA PICK THE PHONE AND CALL BLACK MAGIC ..... LOL


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

MY NEW LAC


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> This one everybody needs atleast once...window fix
> http://www.impalassforum.com/tech/interior...owfix/index.htm
> 
> Here is the part number needed for the fix and a shot of what the replacements look like.
> ...


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> > This one everybody needs atleast once...window fix
> > http://www.impalassforum.com/tech/interior...owfix/index.htm
> >
> > Here is the part number needed for the fix and a shot of what the replacements look like.
> ...


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 4 2008, 01:31 PM~12057367
> *today my rear drivers side window wouldnt go back up,
> when it did it came up kind of crooked and outward and messed up with the weather sealing, i had to pull it and guide it to get it back up.
> does anybody know what part would cause this to happen?
> *


Plastic window tabs. Common problem


----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

THIS IS MY 93 CADDI FLEET I HAD IT FOR 4-5 MONTHS ALREADY SAVING MONEY UP SO THEY KAN INSTALL MY HYDROS MY BAD IF THE PICS ARE BIG :biggrin: 





ITS GONNA BE LOW LIFE EQUPPED


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 4 2008, 05:47 PM~12059989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean ass lac. Props to the homie. I run 13" Z's on my lac too. Keep swingin


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Nov 5 2008, 02:47 PM~12070920
> *MY NEW LAC
> 
> 
> ...


That shit is bad homie


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 6 2008, 10:52 AM~12079208
> *
> *





:uh:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Nov 6 2008, 10:52 PM~12085632
> *:uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

*I NEVER SEEN THIS ONE IN HERE*


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## HAHAHA (Feb 8, 2008)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Nov 5 2008, 02:22 PM~12071253
> *Plastic window tabs.  Common problem
> *


Where can you find replacements? Has to be at the dealership or do autoparts stores carry them too?

I'd just call and ask, but the local store has tried to sell me diesel spark plugs in the past :roflmao:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Nov 7 2008, 02:53 PM~12092349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I Like :biggrin:


----------



## jmirra (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Nov 7 2008, 04:57 PM~12092387
> *Where can you find replacements? Has to be at the dealership or do autoparts stores carry them too?
> 
> I'd just call and ask, but the local store has tried to sell me diesel spark plugs in the past :roflmao:
> *




I Bet You Had A GLOW On Your Face... :roflmao:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

does anyone know the diameter of the stock exhaust, 
if i wanted to buy a muffler or glass pack what size would i need?


----------



## sneekone (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Nov 7 2008, 05:53 PM~12092349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats my bucket when it use to look good....i took it to lowrider one time.i never drove it after that and from just sitting... it took a shit


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

some pics i took yesterday
























3


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## caddydaddy80 (Nov 21, 2004)




----------



## caddydaddy80 (Nov 21, 2004)




----------



## caddydaddy80 (Nov 21, 2004)




----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Nov 7 2008, 09:38 PM~12095149
> *I Bet You Had A GLOW On Your Face... :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl: 

I don't know what type of screening they have for the staff they hire, but.....DAMN!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Nov 9 2008, 05:43 PM~12106227
> *:rofl:
> 
> I don't know what type of screening they have for the staff they hire, but.....DAMN!
> *




:roflmao:



-Are You Hiring???


-Do You Speak English?


-Si...



-YOURE HIRED!




:roflmao:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Nov 9 2008, 10:14 PM~12109031
> *:roflmao:
> -Are You Hiring???
> -Do You Speak English?
> ...


Nothing beats the panicked expression they get when you walk in and ask for ANYTHING for a 1954 Chevy BelAir! hno: 

What do you mean its not in the computer? :scrutinize: 

Then they have to grab "The Book" :0 :wow: 

Good thing there are auto part stores that actually require more knowledge than previously working at McDonalds. :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

i know a while back someone mentioned getting chrome dor handels from an impala or caprice for a fleetwood....where do i get them? i want them for my fleet


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

also looking for chrome hood latch assembly


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

SEARCHED 200 PAGES BUT I FOUND MORE OF THIS CAR.... FUCKIN NICE


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Nov 10 2008, 12:19 PM~12112862
> *Nothing beats the panicked expression they get when you walk in and ask for ANYTHING for a 1954 Chevy BelAir! hno:
> 
> What do you mean its not in the computer? :scrutinize:
> ...



That's my favorite part, have to go and grab a coke from the vending machine to do something in the meantime.

..................30 minutes later, I can't find the alternator for your 50 fleetline. You might want to try another store sir.


If the dumbass would have paid attention to the fact that they have generators and I was asking if they sold a bracket to convert over to an alternator. He would have realized I wasn't even asking for the DAMN ALTERNATOR IN THE FIRST PLACE!!!


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Nov 10 2008, 04:52 PM~12114714
> *also looking for chrome hood latch assembly
> *


westsidenickie on here has some nice chrome shit


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Nov 10 2008, 04:41 PM~12114583
> *i know a while back someone mentioned getting chrome dor handels from an impala or caprice for a fleetwood....where do i get them? i want them for my fleet
> *


look em up caprice ones on ebay, theyll pop up.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

im still trying to figure out what diameter piping is used throughout the fleetwood. i want to replace mine with new mufflers but dont know what size to buy


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :uh: 


Do You Buy Shoes Before Trying Them On?




Go To A Muffler Shop...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: King61!, BIG DAWG, *Made You A Hater*, DOUBLE-O


*more pics of your car *


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 15 2008, 01:50 PM~11870047
> *Most have been off of Mercedes Benz...
> 
> Think NeNe said he used toyota lights... here are a couple of pics, my boy got some done for his 96 Impala, same mirror cover. Cannot find my boys pics right now, will post them later. Here are some though.
> ...


anybody know somebody that can do them


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Nov 11 2008, 10:21 AM~12123719
> *anybody know somebody that can do them
> *


marios autoworks


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 11 2008, 12:22 PM~12123731
> *marios autoworks
> *


how much


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Nov 11 2008, 09:22 AM~12123736
> *how much
> *


x2! :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Nov 11 2008, 11:21 AM~12123719
> *anybody know somebody that can do them
> *


These were done here. Will get you guys a price.  Only thing is you would have to wire them in locally, guy named Amador (same guys that did RAIDERSEQUAL's system, interior, setup + metal work :thumbsup wired this pair up. 



> It takes some work getting the benz lights on... some plastic shaving while fitting... good luck :thumbsup: Here they are... Notice one light sits closer to the fold than the other.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> These were done here. Will get you guys a price.  Only thing is you would have to wire them in locally, guy named Amador (same guys that did RAIDERSEQUAL's system, interior, setup + metal work :thumbsup wired this pair up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Nov 10 2008, 03:41 PM~12114583
> *i know a while back someone mentioned getting chrome dor handels from an impala or caprice for a fleetwood....where do i get them? i want them for my fleet
> *


:wave:
Ebay Item number: 110300142056

91-96 Chevy Caprice Roadmaster Outside Door Handle Pair 

Buy it now price: US $34.95


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 10 2008, 10:22 PM~12118514
> *im still trying to figure out what diameter piping is used throughout the fleetwood. i want to replace mine with new mufflers but dont know what size to buy
> *


Just measure it homie, that's what I did. It's either 1-7/8" or 2". I think it's 2".


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Nov 11 2008, 02:27 PM~12125109
> *:wave:
> Ebay Item number: 110300142056
> 
> ...


thanks...since its a pair does it matter if i get them for front and back or is that just a front kit?


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Nov 11 2008, 03:35 PM~12126640
> *thanks...since its a pair does it matter if i get them for front and back or is that just a front kit?
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

Need your opinions on this from fellow owners,all the rear is been chromed
iM RUNNING 18'S IN THE BACK , UPPER AND LOWER ADJUSTABLES, CHAINING THE REAR I WAS CURIOUS WHAT MOST PEOPLE ARE RUNNING FOR DRIVE LINES, I CANT DECEIDE BETWEEN THE STUB FROM BLACK MAGIC OR THE TRADITONAL SLIP YOKE ANY SUGGESTIONS? I WILL CONTINUE TO THREE WHEEL MY CAR REGARDLESS OF ALL THE CHROME AS WELL


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

does anybody know where can i get a radio harness for a 93 fleet


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

FOR SALE And Willing To Deliver... :yes:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=425476 ... :biggrin:


LMK! :thumbsup:



The Hardwork Is Done And The Majority Of The Sought-After Parts I Have... A Real Clean Start And Everything You Pretty Much Need To Go The Extra Mile...


Here It Is Sprayed With The Paint Im Providing Along With The Grille And Badge Installed:


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Nov 11 2008, 08:26 PM~12128839
> *does anybody know where can i get a radio harness for a 93 fleet
> *


go to any car stereo shop and they can order one.


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

ALLRIGHT GUYS LAST NIGHT ON MY WAY HOME FROM THE MALL A LIGHT CAME OUT THAT SAID "CHANGE OIL"??? NOW I KNOW WHAT IT MEANS BUT YOU SEE I CHANGE MY OIL ABOUT A MONTH AGO......????SO THEM WHEN I GOT HOME I CHECK THE OIL AND THE OIL ITS CLEAN???? WHATS CAN BE WRONG????? HAVE ANY OF YOU GUYS HAD THIS PROBLEM ON A BIG BODY BEFORE??????? IF YES WHAT CAN I DO?????? :uh:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

After the oil has been changed, you'll need to reset your system. To do that:

Turn the ignition switch to the ON position with the engine stopped. 
Fully push and release the accelerator pedal 3 times within 5 seconds. 
The CHANGE OIL light should flash two times and then go out. 
If the CHANGE OIL light comes on and stays on for 5 seconds, it did not reset. You'll need to reset the system again.

1993 Fleetwood owners note: The "Change Oil" light on some 1993 model year Fleetwood vehicles (D Cars) equipped with 5.7L (L05, VIN 7) V8 engines may remain on (illuminated) although the reset procedure is followed. The cause is the throttle position sensor (TPS) parameter may be set too high. To correct this, new PROMS have been released to address this condition. There is a bulletin TSB#93-6E-122 (05/19/1993), SI2K Document ID# 438645, that covers all vehicles built through April 1993.


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOUTHEASTSD63_@Nov 12 2008, 03:04 AM~12133222
> *After the oil has been changed, you'll need to reset your system. To do that:
> 
> Turn the ignition switch to the ON position with the engine stopped.
> ...


AS SOON I GET UP IN THE MORNING....I WILL FOLLOW THE STEPS.....BY THAT WAY MINES A 93... :uh: ........THE LIGHT HAD STAY ON SINCE YESTERDAY...NOW MY QUESTION IS CAN I STILL DRIVE IT? OR WIL I FUCK UP ANYTHING ????


----------



## secondtonone317 (Oct 22, 2008)

where do I find the paint code for my fleeetwood. Its a 94 and I want to get some touchup paint


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by secondtonone317_@Nov 12 2008, 06:54 AM~12133311
> *where do I find the paint code for my fleeetwood. Its a 94 and I want to get some touchup paint
> *


the door


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Nov 12 2008, 06:30 AM~12133292
> *AS SOON I GET UP IN THE MORNING....I WILL FOLLOW THE STEPS.....BY THAT WAY MINES A 93... :uh: ........THE LIGHT HAD STAY  ON SINCE YESTERDAY...NOW MY QUESTION IS CAN I STILL DRIVE IT? OR WIL I FUCK UP ANYTHING ????
> *


nah homie your ranflas gonna explode


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Nov 12 2008, 04:54 AM~12133202
> *ALLRIGHT GUYS LAST NIGHT ON MY WAY HOME FROM THE MALL A LIGHT CAME OUT THAT SAID "CHANGE OIL"??? NOW I KNOW WHAT IT MEANS BUT YOU SEE I CHANGE MY OIL ABOUT A MONTH AGO......????SO THEM WHEN I GOT HOME I  CHECK THE OIL AND THE OIL ITS CLEAN???? WHATS CAN BE WRONG????? HAVE ANY OF YOU GUYS HAD THIS PROBLEM ON A BIG BODY BEFORE??????? IF YES WHAT CAN I DO?????? :uh:
> *





> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Nov 12 2008, 06:30 AM~12133292
> *AS SOON I GET UP IN THE MORNING....I WILL FOLLOW THE STEPS.....BY THAT WAY MINES A 93... :uh: ........THE LIGHT HAD STAY  ON SINCE YESTERDAY...NOW MY QUESTION IS CAN I STILL DRIVE IT? OR WIL I FUCK UP ANYTHING ????
> *


The reset procedure posted above is correct, and you can continue to drive it with no problems. It's a computer thing that triggers the light ever 7,500 miles or something. Just change your oil on your regular schedule, and shut off the light when it comes on.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Nov 12 2008, 08:51 AM~12133540
> *The reset procedure posted above is correct, and you can continue to drive it with no problems.  It's a computer thing that triggers the light ever 7,500 miles or something.  Just change your oil on your regular schedule, and shut off the light when it comes on.
> *




Agreed... :yes:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by secondtonone317_@Nov 12 2008, 06:54 AM~12133311
> *where do I find the paint code for my fleeetwood. Its a 94 and I want to get some touchup paint
> *




What Color Is Your Fleet?


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Nov 12 2008, 02:54 AM~12133202
> *ALLRIGHT GUYS LAST NIGHT ON MY WAY HOME FROM THE MALL A LIGHT CAME OUT THAT SAID "CHANGE OIL"??? NOW I KNOW WHAT IT MEANS BUT YOU SEE I CHANGE MY OIL ABOUT A MONTH AGO......????SO THEM WHEN I GOT HOME I  CHECK THE OIL AND THE OIL ITS CLEAN???? WHATS CAN BE WRONG????? HAVE ANY OF YOU GUYS HAD THIS PROBLEM ON A BIG BODY BEFORE??????? IF YES WHAT CAN I DO?????? :uh:
> *


right now im having the same problem and they told me it was a sensor


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

these bitches on ebay are taking forever to send my intake :uh:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

anybody done or have pics of sliding rag tops in these :cheesy: ?


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 13 2008, 08:41 AM~12143681
> *anybody done or have pics of sliding rag tops in these  :cheesy: ?
> *



X2


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 13 2008, 08:41 AM~12143681
> *anybody done or have pics of sliding rag tops in these  :cheesy: ?
> *


A twin


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

NOW ITS A TRIPLET (OLD PIC OF MY BIGBODY) HAS A NEW LOOK NOW


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 13 2008, 06:41 AM~12143681
> *anybody done or have pics of sliding rag tops in these  :cheesy: ?
> *


heres mine!!

















this is a 30x60 slider..


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Nov 13 2008, 09:56 AM~12143967
> *NOW ITS A TRIPLET (OLD PIC OF MY BIGBODY) HAS A NEW LOOK NOW
> 
> 
> ...


damn mines the quat, 
only mines a 95 so i got the differnt mirrors :0 saweet!


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@Nov 13 2008, 10:53 AM~12144378
> *heres mine!!
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice ride! 
can you go wider with the top? 

whered you order yours from?


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Nov 13 2008, 07:36 AM~12143878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

has anyone ever seen this...my homie bought the car and it had this kind of wreath, but no breaks in it...


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Nov 13 2008, 07:36 AM~12143878
> *
> 
> 
> ...



anymore pics of this one...


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 13 2008, 10:41 AM~12145271
> *damn mines the quat,
> only mines a 95 so i got the differnt mirrors  :0 saweet!
> *


THANKS HOMIE YOU TIGHT WORK YOURSELF  :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 13 2008, 01:34 PM~12145893
> *has anyone ever seen this...my homie bought the car and it had this kind of wreath, but no breaks in it...
> 
> 
> ...


:dunno: Interesting.


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 13 2008, 10:42 AM~12145283
> *thats a nice ride!
> can you go wider with the top?
> 
> ...


thanks!!
yeah, u can order in any size you need!!
got mine from STREET BEAT CUSTOMS in PHZ,AZ. 800-420-5060 . 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

What up my Homies that love them Lacs!!! :wave:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Nov 13 2008, 07:36 AM~12143878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anyone know the name to this flake?


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 13 2008, 02:46 PM~12148323
> *What up my Homies that love them Lacs!!!  :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


What's up Homie!!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## UCE 94 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Nov 13 2008, 01:58 PM~12146646
> *anymore pics of this one...
> *


This car has been sitting in his fathers garage for about 4yrs and the rims are all rusted out. The car has house of gold flakes in the clear over the paint job. I think i might have some pics of it, he was my home boy but stopped ridding and doesn't want to sell it.


----------



## NINETYSEXLAC (Nov 12, 2008)

HERES MINE.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETYSEXLAC_@Nov 13 2008, 09:47 PM~12152119
> *HERES MINE.
> 
> 
> ...


im feeling this!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 13 2008, 11:53 PM~12152208
> *im feeling this!!!
> *


X 2


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 13 2008, 10:54 PM~12151340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. . . . . Where did you get it?


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 13 2008, 03:46 PM~12148323
> *What up my Homies that love them Lacs!!!  :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


wus good lac of respect  :biggrin: yup im a lac lover iv life :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Nov 13 2008, 06:46 PM~12149832
> *What's up Homie!!!! :wave:  :wave:
> *


Trying to get there Dogg, Just tring to get there!!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Nov 14 2008, 06:05 AM~12154174
> *wus good lac of respect   :biggrin: yup im a lac lover iv life :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Nov 14 2008, 08:02 AM~12154171
> *Nice. . . . . Where did you get it?
> *


put it together on ebay, its titled 97 corvette intake and then i had to buy that special adapter to make it fit


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

hope to post mine here one day


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i 4 got ?? if i put china 14s with 75 70s will they rub on my skirts????????????


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 14 2008, 10:25 AM~12154732
> *i 4 got ?? if i put china 14s with 75 70s will they rub on my skirts????????????
> *


yup  need 14x6 trust me on that


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 14 2008, 01:47 PM~12156091
> *yup   need 14x6 trust me on that
> *


x1000000


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

got these for sell


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETYSEXLAC_@Nov 13 2008, 09:47 PM~12152119
> *HERES MINE.
> 
> 
> ...



that's a sexy bitch.....

anymore pics...


----------



## secondtonone317 (Oct 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Nov 12 2008, 01:09 PM~12135142
> *What Color Is Your Fleet?
> *


its that greenish blueish color, it looks green to me but the title says blue


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Nov 14 2008, 07:55 AM~12154527
> *hope to post mine here one day
> *


OH YOU WILL UCE IN DO TIME & SOME WILL HATE :angry:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Nov 14 2008, 02:15 PM~12157511
> *got these for sell
> 
> 
> ...


Not hard at all huh? :0  Those are Lac or Mercedes mirror covers?


Sorry about not coming up with a price for you guys... would have to purchase lights, pay guy to place them in mirror cover then come up with price. Easier for you guys to do them locally or buy these from Made You A Hater. Sounds easier to buy them here :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

What do u guys use to take off the strips on the chrome moldings all around I want to paint mine how do I remove them???


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

Also my quarters are starting to buckle and the bitch has never been 3 wheeled cuz I got 8s all around what size coil should I use to prevent this ? Cuz im sure that's what's happening


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Nov 14 2008, 06:50 PM~12159192
> *Not hard at all huh?  :0    Those are Lac or Mercedes mirror covers?
> Sorry about not coming up with a price for you guys... would have to purchase lights, pay guy to place them in mirror cover then come up with price. Easier for you guys to do them locally or buy these from Made You A Hater. Sounds easier to buy them here :thumbsup:
> *


mercedes and they are hard i gave up


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Nov 14 2008, 08:53 PM~12160821
> *mercedes and they are hard i gave up
> *


Got to buy the lights seperate... see if I can find the part number but I wont be back on until monday.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETYSEXLAC_@Nov 13 2008, 09:47 PM~12152119
> *HERES MINE.
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS NICE !! :thumbsup: 
NICE TAIL LIGHTS I HAD A PAIR AND I SOLD THEM... *:banghead:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Nov 10 2008, 08:30 AM~12111522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where can i see more pics of this car?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Nov 14 2008, 09:38 PM~12160690
> *What do u guys use to take off the strips on the chrome moldings all around I want to paint mine how do I remove them???
> *



Pain In The Ass, Just Mask Off And Spray...

They Are Both Screwed On And Have Adhesive... Youll Risk Breaking Them If You Try To Pry Them Off... Locate And Remove The Bolt-Like Item From Behind And Use Fish Line Between The Strip And The Rocker...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WHEN I WAS DRIVING HOME FROM WORK NOT EVEN 5 MIN I SMELLED SOMETHING BURNING THEN STARTED TO SEE LITTLE SMOKE COME THREW MY AC CONTROLS AND RADIO/ AC VENTS, I PULLED OVER AND POPED MY HOOD BUT NO SMELL OF THAT ODOR AND I THINK ITS SUMTHING IN MY DASH, HOPE IT DONT CATH ON FIRE!!! HATE THESE ELECTRICAL PROBLEMS ON THESE DAMN CARS!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 15 2008, 01:37 PM~12165275
> *WHEN I WAS DRIVING HOME FROM WORK NOT EVEN 5 MIN I SMELLED SOMETHING BURNING THEN STARTED TO SEE LITTLE SMOKE COME THREW MY AC CONTROLS AND RADIO/ AC VENTS, I PULLED OVER AND POPED MY HOOD BUT NO SMELL OF THAT ODOR AND I THINK ITS SUMTHING IN MY DASH, HOPE IT DONT CATH ON FIRE!!! HATE THESE ELECTRICAL PROBLEMS ON THESE DAMN CARS!!!!!!!
> *


Were you getting a fast plastic grinding sound? I had something similar to that happen to me, it was the blower fan, located on passenger side/footwell area of the dash. One of the teeth snapped off and took a whole gang of them out with it.


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Nov 13 2008, 08:36 AM~12143878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


these sliding rags are pretty kew . i've heard some leak is that true? is there much wind noise when its closed??


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

my homie took this when we went cruising 













































well u get the idea :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

Freshly washed, topping off the batteries, getting ready to hit the cruise strip :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 15 2008, 02:37 PM~12165275
> *WHEN I WAS DRIVING HOME FROM WORK NOT EVEN 5 MIN I SMELLED SOMETHING BURNING THEN STARTED TO SEE LITTLE SMOKE COME THREW MY AC CONTROLS AND RADIO/ AC VENTS, I PULLED OVER AND POPED MY HOOD BUT NO SMELL OF THAT ODOR AND I THINK ITS SUMTHING IN MY DASH, HOPE IT DONT CATH ON FIRE!!! HATE THESE ELECTRICAL PROBLEMS ON THESE DAMN CARS!!!!!!!
> *





:roflmao:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Nov 15 2008, 05:36 PM~12165932
> *Freshly washed, topping off the batteries, getting ready to hit the cruise strip :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Misss my caddy, i used to do the same, shine it up, then hop at the miami stip


----------



## NINETYSEXLAC (Nov 12, 2008)

HERES MY OTHER PICS.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETYSEXLAC_@Nov 15 2008, 07:34 PM~12166819
> *HERES MY OTHER PICS.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Thats real clean!


----------



## .:Vato Loco:. (Oct 5, 2006)

Just got a 93 Caddy, has anyone tried to swap the engine to an LT1?


----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 14 2008, 06:18 AM~12154200
> *put it together on ebay, its titled 97 corvette intake and then i had to buy that special adapter to make it fit
> *


where did you get the adapter?


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacs n chevys_@Nov 15 2008, 11:20 PM~12168354
> *where did you get the adapter?
> *


go into the lt1 thread its in calistylz sig


----------



## dub4lac (May 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@Nov 13 2008, 08:53 AM~12144378
> *heres mine!!
> 
> 
> ...


very nice car homie but remember its not all show pic before stripEN HURRY AND LETS SEE SWING AGAIN


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)




----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dub4lac_@Nov 15 2008, 10:29 PM~12168811
> *  :biggrin:
> very nice car homie but remember its not all show pic before stripEN                                HURRY AND LETS SEE SWING AGAIN
> 
> ...


to late homie!!
its off to the paint shop!!!

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 
not to bad for a single street pump to the nose..


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Nov 15 2008, 04:13 PM~12165472
> *Were you getting a fast plastic grinding sound? I had something similar to that happen to me, it was the blower fan, located on passenger side/footwell area of the dash. One of the teeth snapped off and took a whole gang of them out with it.
> *


HAH COULNT REALLY HEAR ANYTHING CUZ OF THE MUZIK PLAYIN BUT I THINK MY VENTS ARE STILL BLOWING IMA DOUBLE CHECK


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Nov 15 2008, 11:34 PM~12168440
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love this paint and rim setup. GREAT supper clean


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Nov 14 2008, 01:15 PM~12157511
> *got these for sell
> 
> 
> ...


how much pm me a price :biggrin: will they fit a 94


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Nov 15 2008, 09:34 PM~12168440
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ITS THE PAINT ON THE RIDE ORIGINAL OR DID YOU PAINTED A DIFFERENT COLOR????????


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 15 2008, 02:37 PM~12165275
> *WHEN I WAS DRIVING HOME FROM WORK NOT EVEN 5 MIN I SMELLED SOMETHING BURNING THEN STARTED TO SEE LITTLE SMOKE COME THREW MY AC CONTROLS AND RADIO/ AC VENTS, I PULLED OVER AND POPED MY HOOD BUT NO SMELL OF THAT ODOR AND I THINK ITS SUMTHING IN MY DASH, HOPE IT DONT CATH ON FIRE!!! HATE THESE ELECTRICAL PROBLEMS ON THESE DAMN CARS!!!!!!!
> *


 Sounds like you're just unlucky. I've had a few things break over the years, but overall both of my Fleetwoods that have been daily driven have been very reliable. 

The weirdest electrical problem I've had, however, is on my current daily, the white '94. The doors unlock by themselves on occasion when it's parked. I came out this morning to find that not only were my doors unlocked, but my trunk was opened too.  Weird...

But I've had my blue '94 for like 7 years and never had that particular problem. :dunno: The biggest electrical problem on that car was the coolant temperature sensor dying.


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Nov 12 2008, 06:18 PM~12138985
> *right now im having the same problem and they told me it was a sensor
> *


I STILL HAVING GOT TIME TO FIX MINES.....I DID WHAT THE GUYS TOLD ON HERE TO DO...THE FUCKEN "CHANGE OIL" SIGN STILL THERE...WILL TAKE TO A MECHANIC ON WED :angry:


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Nov 15 2008, 09:34 PM~12168440
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. This paint is crazy hot...
Wheels also but in my opinion fo fleetwood... only 13-15" wires.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Nov 7 2008, 05:53 PM~12092349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of this one


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Nov 15 2008, 09:34 PM~12168440
> *
> 
> 
> ...


4's?


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Yogi+Nov 15 2008, 03:21 PM~12165869-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:

My boy does not remember what he did with the MBZ part number for those turn signals... sorry guys.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

my first big body caddy :biggrin: needs tlc but its solid


















the bad side  but donut is just temp. and rocker is in the trunk 









see :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

my lac.....no juice yet...just triple gold 72's and chrome and gold grille added...50000 miles....may just keep it stock for a while...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Nov 17 2008, 11:19 AM~12178745
> * Sounds like you're just unlucky.  I've had a few things break over the years, but overall both of my Fleetwoods that have been daily driven have been very reliable.
> 
> The weirdest electrical problem I've had, however, is on my current daily, the white '94.  The doors unlock by themselves on occasion when it's parked.  I came out this morning to find that not only were my doors unlocked, but my trunk was opened too.   Weird...
> ...


I KNOW RIGHT, LOL THEM IT HAS A NASTY SMELL TO IT SOME TIMES I THINK I NED TO FLUSH MY RADIATER. THEN IF IM OUT RIDING FOR A WHILE AND PARK IT THEN GO BACK OUT I SEE LIKE A BROWNISH STAINM IN MY DRIVEWAY LIKE IT BEEN LEAKING FROM SOME WHERE??!!!!!! LOL DAMN WHAT LUCK I GOT


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 18 2008, 10:29 AM~12189344
> *I KNOW RIGHT, LOL THEM IT HAS A NASTY SMELL TO IT SOME TIMES I THINK I NED TO FLUSH MY RADIATER. THEN IF IM OUT RIDING FOR A WHILE AND PARK IT THEN GO BACK OUT I SEE LIKE A BROWNISH STAINM IN MY DRIVEWAY LIKE IT BEEN LEAKING FROM SOME WHERE??!!!!!! LOL DAMN WHAT LUCK I GOT
> *


Yeah man, better check for that leak. 

I just replaced my radiator, hoses, t-stat, trans cooler and hard lines because the rad was leaking and the trans cooler lines were corroded. It's not hard. I've done it several times on these cars, but I learned the hard way that when the trans lines are corroded just to do the whole thing at once.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

TRU U MEAN THE TRASNS LINES THAT CONNECT TO THE RADIATER


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Nov 17 2008, 01:50 PM~12181581
> *:uh:
> *


  you no like me no more :biggrin: :0 
wassup fucker ant luck with the cadi yet?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Nov 18 2008, 12:02 AM~12186182
> *my first big body caddy :biggrin:  needs tlc but its solid
> 
> 
> ...


SUP CALVIN. I SEE U FINALLY GOT 1 TO HUH I JUST GOT MINE LIKE 2 MONTHS AGO MINES BLACK 2 NEEDS ALOTE OF TLC


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

THIS IS MY BIG BODY :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Anybody know of or selling a grill for a big body skeetwood?????


----------



## TOXXIC (Jun 29, 2006)




----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 18 2008, 11:19 AM~12189708
> *SUP CALVIN. I SEE U FINALLY GOT 1 TO HUH I JUST GOT MINE LIKE 2 MONTHS AGO MINES BLACK 2 NEEDS ALOTE OF TLC
> *


:thumbsup: so far out of all the lacs ive had im loving this style the most :biggrin:


----------



## 95bigbody (Jun 9, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 95bigbody, *HEAVErollerz90*

WUZ UP WHITE BOI :biggrin:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Nov 18 2008, 05:15 PM~12194931
> *:thumbsup: so far out of all the lacs ive had im loving this style the most  :biggrin:
> *



 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Nov 18 2008, 11:17 AM~12189686
> *  you no like me no more :biggrin:  :0
> wassup fucker ant luck with the cadi yet?
> *




Pues Te Vas Y Te Escondes Cabron... :angry: 



Y No, Nada De Suerte Con El Yet... Misma Mierda... :angry:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

FOR SALE And Willing To Deliver... :yes:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=425476 ... :biggrin:


LMK! :thumbsup:



The Hardwork Is Done And The Majority Of The Sought-After Parts I Have... A Real Clean Start And Everything You Pretty Much Need To Go The Extra Mile...


Here It Is Sprayed With The Paint Im Providing Along With The Grille And Badge Installed:










SKEET SKEET SKEET! I Think I Messed Myself... :biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Ouch.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Nov 19 2008, 12:42 PM~12200812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  fuck bucklin


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 18 2008, 12:26 PM~12190953
> *Anybody know of or selling a grill for a big body skeetwood?????
> *


i got a real clean stock grill if thats what your looking for :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Nov 19 2008, 02:12 PM~12201608
> *i got a real clean stock grill if thats what your looking for :biggrin:
> *


HIT HIM UP HOMIE. HE ONE OF MY H-TOWN HOMIES........ 

SENT HIM A TEXT.......


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Nov 19 2008, 10:42 AM~12200812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that will buff right out. :biggrin:


----------



## flossyb93 (Sep 28, 2005)

my 93 caddy


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

DOES ANYONE KNOW IF THE BACKUP LIGHTS ON EACH SIDE IS THE SAME PART#?

I KNOW OF GM PART# 5976471 IS ONE OF THEM BUT ARE THEY THE SAME OR IS THIS ONE FOR LEFT OR RIGHT?

THANKS


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Nov 19 2008, 11:22 PM~12206606
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW IF THE BACKUP LIGHTS ON EACH SIDE IS THE SAME PART#?
> 
> I KNOW OF GM PART# 5976471 IS ONE OF THEM BUT ARE THEY THE SAME OR IS THIS ONE FOR LEFT OR RIGHT?
> ...




I Heard They Were The Same...


----------



## dub4lac (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Nov 19 2008, 10:42 AM~12200812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Lac-of-Respect before I painted it and when it was my daily!


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flossyb93_@Nov 19 2008, 10:47 PM~12206171
> *my 93 caddy
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like alot of hard work to keep that white clean. Are you happy with the white guts?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN+Nov 18 2008, 08:15 PM~12194931-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're the same bro.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 18 2008, 11:02 AM~12189563
> *TRU U MEAN THE TRASNS LINES THAT CONNECT TO THE RADIATER
> *


Yes. There are 2 steel lines for the trans cooler, and what happens is they corrode, and when you try to remove them from the otherwise OK trans cooler, they're seized in there and everything just gets fucked up. It might not be a problem where you are, but up here in the rust belt I've had it on both of my '94s. I just got a new trans cooler and both lines and replaced the whole thing. I think all 3 parts are less than $100 anyway.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THATS WHATS UP IMA GET MY RADIATER TESTED MIGHT REPLACE IT SINCE ITS ALL BROWN N SHIT FROM RUST IM GUESSING?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 20 2008, 10:36 AM~12209382
> *THATS WHATS UP IMA GET MY RADIATER TESTED MIGHT REPLACE IT SINCE ITS ALL BROWN N SHIT FROM RUST IM GUESSING?
> *


You might get away with a good flush if you're not leaking, but if it's leaking (which it probably is knowing these cars) just replace it. I hate these stupid plastic radiators. :uh: I've replaced them a bunch of times.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Nov 20 2008, 11:39 AM~12209405
> *You might get away with a good flush if you're not leaking, but if it's leaking (which it probably is knowing these cars) just replace it.  I hate these stupid plastic radiators. :uh:  I've replaced them a bunch of times.
> *


U GET YOURS FROM AUTO ZONE OR SUMTHIN? THEY BETTER


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 20 2008, 10:47 AM~12209485
> *U GET YOURS FROM AUTO ZONE OR SUMTHIN? THEY BETTER
> *


No, I've ordered my radiators because they're very expensive. Shop around before you buy if you plan to do it yourself. Some places retail these rads for around $300, but if you shop around you can find them from $150-$200.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Nov 20 2008, 11:51 AM~12209509
> *No, I've ordered my radiators because they're very expensive.  Shop around before you buy if you plan to do it yourself.  Some places retail these rads for around $300, but if you shop around you can find them from $150-$200.
> *


DAMN WHEN I BOUGHT RADITERS FOR MY 77 AND 90 LAC THERE WHERE 120 AT AUTOZONE, BUT I KNOW THE WATER PUMP COST A LIL BIT MORE FOR THESE MOTORS


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 20 2008, 10:55 AM~12209532
> *DAMN  WHEN I BOUGHT RADITERS FOR MY 77 AND 90 LAC THERE WHERE 120 AT AUTOZONE, BUT I KNOW THE WATER PUMP COST  A LIL BIT MORE FOR THESE MOTORS
> *


Yeah. Check rockauto.com for parts. My friends and I have ordered from them. They have good prices and good service. I haven't ordered either a rad or water pump from them, but that's no reason not to check their prices anyway.  Just stay the hell away from autopartsgiant.com. Fuckers. :angry:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

TRU THATS A BET IMA DO SOME PRICING.  BUT DAMN MY HEAT AINY STILL NOT COMING THREW MY VENTS?? EVEN IF I LEAVE IT ON WHILE ON DRIVING IT STILL WONT GIVE, SEEMS LIKE ITS STUCK ON DEFOG, BUT THE AC WORKS GOOD THREW THE VENTS??


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 20 2008, 10:59 AM~12209567
> *TRU THATS A BET IMA DO SOME PRICING.   BUT DAMN MY HEAT AINY STILL NOT COMING THREW MY VENTS?? EVEN IF I LEAVE IT ON WHILE ON DRIVING IT STILL WONT GIVE, SEEMS LIKE ITS STUCK ON DEFOG, BUT THE AC WORKS GOOD THREW THE VENTS??
> *


Didn't you see my post about that before? You can't select heat through the dash vents on these cars. The computer decides where to blow the heat based on the temperature you select, so cool air comes through the dash vents, whereas heat comes through the window and foot vents. It's a real shitty thing about these cars. 

The best way to "fix" that is get the climate control box from a Roadmaster. It lets you choose, just like any NORMAL car would! :uh: It's the same size, but you have to make a bracket to screw it in. I bought one a couple years ago and never did the swap, but now that it's getting cold out, I'm thinking about doing the swap in my daily '94 instead of the juiced one.


----------



## flossyb93 (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Nov 20 2008, 06:17 AM~12208644
> *Looks like alot of hard work to keep that white clean. Are you happy with the white guts?
> *


yea i dont drive it much


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

thanks scrilla,

does anyone know how to check the codes on these cars? i forget bout i think its ac controls off and eco or something.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Nov 20 2008, 11:17 AM~12209682
> *thanks scrilla,
> 
> does anyone know how to check the codes on these cars? i forget bout i think its ac controls off and eco or something.
> *


Bookmark this SONNNNN!!! 


Fleetwood Technical Information


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Nov 20 2008, 12:13 PM~12209650
> *Didn't you see my post about that before?  You can't select heat through the dash vents on these cars.  The computer decides where to blow the heat based on the temperature you select, so cool air comes through the dash vents, whereas heat comes through the window and foot vents.  It's a real shitty thing about these cars.
> 
> The best way to "fix" that is get the climate control box from a Roadmaster.  It lets you choose, just like any NORMAL car would! :uh:  It's the same size, but you have to make a bracket to screw it in. I bought one a couple years ago and never did the swap, but now that it's getting cold out, I'm thinking about doing the swap in my daily '94 instead of the juiced one.
> *


my bad im must of missed it, next time i go to the junkyard ima keep my eye on a roadmaster, thanks


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 20 2008, 11:20 AM~12209706
> *my bad im must of missed it, next time i go to the junkyard ima keep my eye on a roadmaster, thanks
> *


You gotta get the digital box, which looks similar to the Fleetwood digital box, but has a couple more buttons on it to select.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

cool, and mobile 10-30 is the good choice for these motors :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Here's a pic of the Roadmaster box. See how it has the buttons for VENT and FLOOR?











Here's a thread on how to do the swap.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 20 2008, 11:26 AM~12209743
> *cool, and mobile 10-30 is the good choice for these motors :biggrin:
> *


Actually, 5W-30 is the recommended oil, but 10W-30 would do no harm.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Nov 20 2008, 12:27 PM~12209752
> *Here's a pic of the Roadmaster box.  See how it has the buttons for VENT and FLOOR?
> 
> 
> ...


thats some damn good info, you got it on lock with these lacs homie


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Nov 20 2008, 12:29 PM~12209770
> *Actually, 5W-30 is the recommended oil, but 10W-30 would do no harm.
> *


what u use?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 20 2008, 11:26 AM~12209743
> *Afros and braids, some with tight fades, everybody's coolin' cuz we under the shade, blowin' hella weed cuz that's tha thang to do, Southside action what you claimin' fool? - MASS 187
> *


Every time I see your sig, I think of Analog Brothers...

I said perms, baldheads afros and dreads
Blondes, brunettes, braids and redheads
Party y'all, c'mon, all over the nation
I said perms, baldheads afros and dreads
Blondes, brunettes, braids and redheads
I said - c'mon, through all the nation, party y'all


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Nov 20 2008, 11:29 AM~12209778-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Either 5W-30 or 10W-30. I used to use synthetic for a while, but shit started leaking everywhere, so I replaced my oil cooler lines and went back to regular oil. :dunno:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Nov 20 2008, 12:33 PM~12209803
> *Every time I see your sig, I think of Analog Brothers...
> 
> I said perms, baldheads afros and dreads
> ...


 :rofl:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Nov 20 2008, 11:19 AM~12209694
> *Bookmark this SONNNNN!!!
> Fleetwood Technical Information
> *


DAMN THANK YOU! 

found out i had code0024 for pcm but for ccm i got 122,123,125,126,127,128,143,144.... damn lol


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Nov 20 2008, 11:45 AM~12209914
> *DAMN THANK YOU!
> 
> found out i had code0024 for pcm but for ccm i got 122,123,125,126,127,128,143,144.... damn lol
> *


Anything with a 1 in front of it is a history code. Check them out, but if they're not major, just erase them. If you have a problem, they'll come back.


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Nov 7 2008, 02:53 PM~12092349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pic's of this one???


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> Ouch.
> /quote]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Nov 20 2008, 11:33 AM~12209803
> *Every time I see your sig, I think of Analog Brothers...
> 
> I said perms, baldheads afros and dreads
> ...


 :0 Wow, hadn't heard that in a minute


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Nov 20 2008, 03:27 PM~12211699
> *:0 Wow, hadn't heard that in a minute
> *


:yes:


----------



## .:Vato Loco:. (Oct 5, 2006)

Just got me a new ride cant wait to switch it up hope it all goes good. now my other "Caddy" will have some company. $1400.00 for the Brougham '93, super clean :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOXXIC (Jun 29, 2006)

damn, shit is clean homie. my fleet in my sig and I drive it every damn day. it aint now fun if a homie can't roll one :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:._@Nov 20 2008, 08:52 PM~12214505
> *Just got me a new ride cant wait to switch it up hope it all goes good. now my other "Caddy" will have some company. $1400.00 for the Brougham '93, super clean :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


both your rides are in despirate need of wires my friend


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flossyb93_@Nov 19 2008, 08:47 PM~12206171
> *my 93 caddy
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bad azz fleetwood any more pics :biggrin: interior and set up ohh almost forgot murals if is posible


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:._@Nov 20 2008, 08:52 PM~12214505
> *Just got me a new ride cant wait to switch it up hope it all goes good. now my other "Caddy" will have some company. $1400.00 for the Brougham '93, super clean :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> *


Looks real clean for the price man. 

But what's with that other 4x4 looking thing? :ugh:


----------



## dub4lac (May 26, 2008)

look at his avatar apears to be lifted but siitin on the stocks :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

It looks like spokes in the avatar. But these aren't stocks, and they look like mudders.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Ive seen something like that "LAYING" around here somewhere! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Nov 21 2008, 09:36 AM~12220288
> *It looks like spokes in the avatar.  But these aren't stocks, and they look like mudders.
> 
> 
> ...


The front frender would hit if it wasnt lifted!  Got to change alot for it to work right!
Wonder how I would know!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODYLACZ (Aug 22, 2008)

WAY OF LIFE C.C.


----------



## BIGBODYLACZ (Aug 22, 2008)

WAY OF LIFE


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 21 2008, 11:46 AM~12220376
> *The front frender would hit if it wasnt lifted!   Got to change alot for it to work right!
> Wonder how I would know!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 21 2008, 11:43 AM~12220354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It's the Cadolet Monster Tragon. :dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)




----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

:uh: bump 
:angry: where all the fleetwoods at?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 24 2008, 08:24 AM~12240877
> *:uh: bump
> :angry: where all the fleetwoods at?
> *


The garage.


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Our daily. Made this pic yesterday.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Nov 24 2008, 10:50 AM~12241532
> *Our daily. Made this pic yesterday.
> 
> 
> ...


We didn't have all that snow in the Northeast US this weekend, but it was only in the 20s °F. hno:

Of all the work I wanted to get done this weekend, I only painted some parts and replaced the license plate bulbs in my girl's car. Otherwise it was too damn cold!!!


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by langeberg+Nov 24 2008, 10:50 AM~12241532-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it was cold here in FL too, like 55  :biggrin: 
Damn I don't miss that shit.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Nov 24 2008, 12:45 PM~12242428
> *:0
> Yeah, it was cold here in FL too, like 55    :biggrin:
> Damn I don't miss that shit.
> *


soon ill be in CA not worrying about that bullshit :uh: 
but for now i got this for my baby


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff+Nov 24 2008, 12:45 PM~12242428-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you moving?


----------



## WESIDE63 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WESIDE63_@Nov 24 2008, 12:52 PM~12242995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE


----------



## SMLON83S (May 14, 2007)

WHAT YALL THINK GOT TIRED OF MOVING SCREEN TO ADJUST AC


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Nov 24 2008, 01:27 PM~12242748
> *:cheesy:  We got family coming up to NJ this week from FL for Thanksgiving.  We told them to pack warm!
> Are you moving?
> *


probably in late 2009 if everything goes to plan


----------



## CHOLOSPORT (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WESIDE63_@Nov 24 2008, 11:52 AM~12242995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :guns: :guns: :worship: :worship: :wave:


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SMLON83S_@Nov 24 2008, 01:14 PM~12244231
> *WHAT YALL THINK GOT TIRED OF MOVING SCREEN TO ADJUST AC
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good. Did you just flip the molding upside down? :cheesy:


----------



## B.dizzle (Mar 1, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMLON83S_@Nov 24 2008, 03:14 PM~12244231
> *WHAT YALL THINK GOT TIRED OF MOVING SCREEN TO ADJUST AC
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Nov 24 2008, 07:12 PM~12247267
> *:0 :thumbsup:
> *


THATS NICE I WISH I HAD A PICTURE OF THE WAY I GOT MINES DONE MINE ACTUALLY HAS A 7"TOUCH SCREEN SITTING FLUSH WERE THAT BIG ASS STOCK RADIO WENT


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

will be back in 09


----------



## FelonOne (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice!!


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Nov 24 2008, 08:26 PM~12248182
> *will be back in 09
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODYLACZ_@Nov 21 2008, 12:33 PM~12220717
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice and cleeen !!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Nov 24 2008, 10:26 PM~12248182
> *will be back in 09
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowProLac (Nov 4, 2008)

I love this pic... Low Pro baby!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Nov 25 2008, 01:22 PM~12253863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Nov 25 2008, 01:21 PM~12253851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Do you think the top is vinyl painted or did they remove the vinyl and just put back the chrome to make it look like it still had a top? Very clean ride.


----------



## secondtonone317 (Oct 22, 2008)

this thread delivers..........and I still can't find my paint code.

anyone want to have a meet im in NY, maybe a lil east coast meet with the big bodys?


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Nov 24 2008, 08:26 PM~12248182
> *will be back in 09
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WESIDE63_@Nov 24 2008, 11:52 AM~12242995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


seen teh blue one in vegas looked bad ass.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Nov 25 2008, 12:57 PM~12254698
> *Do you think the top is vinyl painted or did they remove the vinyl and just put back the chrome to make it look like it still had a top? Very clean ride.
> *


The Fiberglass shell is painted!


----------



## CUBANTONY (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Nov 24 2008, 09:00 PM~12247846
> *THATS NICE I WISH I HAD A PICTURE OF THE WAY I GOT MINES DONE MINE ACTUALLY HAS A 7"TOUCH SCREEN SITTING FLUSH WERE THAT BIG ASS STOCK RADIO WENT
> *


WHENE CAN WE SEE IT :biggrin:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUBANTONY_@Nov 26 2008, 12:26 AM~12261367
> *WHENE CAN WE SEE IT :biggrin:
> *


CONO VEN A LA CASA A VERLO


----------



## secondtonone317 (Oct 22, 2008)

^ thats mine, anyone know what paint code that is?


----------



## secondtonone317 (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by secondtonone317_@Nov 26 2008, 06:55 AM~12261906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Don't get me wrong - I love to see pics of lowriders out west in the desert or in the city where everything is all spread out, but I love to see these pics in the cramped city. That's what I'm used to.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by secondtonone317_@Nov 25 2008, 03:04 PM~12254749
> *this thread delivers..........and I still can't find my paint code.
> 
> anyone want to have a meet im in NY, maybe a lil east coast meet with the big bodys?
> *


your paint code should be on your door, and its a stock caddy color you should be able to find easily online


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Nov 25 2008, 11:22 AM~12253863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this yours? you have any pics of the console? I striped that car and cant find any pics of it.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

so whose doin new shit to their ride?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 26 2008, 01:43 PM~12265718
> *so whose doin new shit to their ride?
> *


me!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish+Nov 26 2008, 01:43 PM~12265718-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me too :biggrin: big new plans, new club new car thoughts :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Me too!


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Nov 26 2008, 09:27 AM~12262338
> *is this yours? you have any pics of the console? I striped that car and cant find any pics of it.
> *


No sorry not mine. I found it in the MAJESTICS CC, CENTRAL FLA. CHAPTER forum.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Nov 26 2008, 03:07 PM~12266472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


maybe its my computer but it looks like a midget fleetwood :biggrin:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Nov 26 2008, 04:13 PM~12266533
> *maybe its my computer but it looks like a midget fleetwood :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: Yeah somebody rear ended it and it crushed up and got short. :0 :cheesy:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

love these cars so much im thinking bout buying another :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Nov 26 2008, 03:13 PM~12266533
> *maybe its my computer but it looks like a midget fleetwood :biggrin:
> *


YOU SHOULD BUY IT SO IT WILL MATCH YOUR DOORS ...

JUST JOKEING BRO :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pollos94 (Nov 24, 2008)

clean 94


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 24 2008, 09:34 PM~12249030
> *
> *


SUP


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish+Nov 26 2008, 03:43 PM~12265718-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Nov 26 2008, 05:07 PM~12266472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*smartcar for lowriders*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Nov 26 2008, 06:39 PM~12267302
> *SUP
> *


nothing much bro...Did you pick up your shit from Gino?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 26 2008, 06:06 PM~12267538
> *smartcar for lowriders
> *


75 MPG on 14's.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

ive got 14s on my car and im gonna get a continental kit.. 
should i put a 13 or a 14inch wheel in the kit?


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 26 2008, 08:30 PM~12269451
> *ive got 14s on my car and im gonna get a continental kit..
> should i put a 13 or a 14inch wheel in the kit?
> *


PUT 13-S ON THE CAR AND THE KIT


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Nov 26 2008, 10:34 PM~12269485
> *PUT 13-S ON THE CAR AND THE KIT
> *


X2


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 26 2008, 08:30 PM~12269451
> *ive got 14s on my car and im gonna get a continental kit..
> should i put a 13 or a 14inch wheel in the kit?
> *


I WOULD GO WITH 13S ON THE CAR AND A 14 IN THE KIT


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by secondtonone317_@Nov 26 2008, 04:54 AM~12261905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IF ITS THE STOCK GREEN ITS *9795*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Nov 26 2008, 03:31 PM~12266712
> *YOU SHOULD BUY IT SO IT WILL MATCH YOUR DOORS ...
> 
> JUST JOKEING BRO  :biggrin:
> ...




*hahahahahahaha i was thinking the exact same joke!!! but i wasnt gonna say shit,.. then im scrolling down and see you postedit! hahaha,..fuckin Angelo,.. u aint right bro,..... hahah*


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Nov 26 2008, 08:55 PM~12269740
> *hahahahahahaha i was thinking the exact same joke!!! but i wasnt gonna say shit,.. then im scrolling down and see you postedit! hahaha,..fuckin Angelo,.. u aint right bro,..... hahah
> *



LMFAO . I HAD TO HE WALKED RIGHT INTO IT WITH HIS COMMENT ,
& HE KNOW'S I'M JUST MESSING WITH HIM :biggrin:


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Estilo Caddys


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Nov 26 2008, 10:34 PM~12269485
> *PUT 13-S ON THE CAR AND THE KIT
> *


14s are staying for a while :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

:biggrin: whose got pics of their continental kit


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 26 2008, 05:11 PM~12267589
> *nothing much bro...Did you pick up your shit from Gino?
> *


8 peices he still has 4 parts left :uh:


----------



## secondtonone317 (Oct 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Nov 26 2008, 10:43 PM~12269587
> *IF ITS THE STOCK GREEN ITS 9795
> *



good looks homie


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Nov 26 2008, 08:41 PM~12269572
> *I WOULD GO WITH 13S ON THE CAR AND A 14 IN THE KIT
> *


x2 thats wat i got


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

what size is this?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER+Nov 26 2008, 03:31 PM~12266712-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SMART ASSES, FUNNY THOUGH! HEY JASON I WILL CALL YOU SO WE CAN SET SOMETHING UP FOR JANUARY TO GET MY CAR IN. :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Nov 27 2008, 11:10 AM~12274828
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: SMART ASSES, FUNNY THOUGH! HEY JASON I WILL CALL YOU SO WE CAN SET SOMETHING UP FOR JANUARY TO GET MY CAR IN. :biggrin:
> *



*RIGHT ON,.. we got a few conversions starting in January so the sooner the better so we can get em turnedaround fast for ya*


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 27 2008, 11:55 AM~12274707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


14's on the kit and body.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

then theres my answer 
14s :biggrin: 

thanks


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Nov 26 2008, 02:07 PM~12266472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'd drive it for my daily driver... :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

whats a good a arm ext. for a daily? 
1 inch?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 27 2008, 11:55 AM~12275211
> *whats a good a arm ext. for a daily?
> 1 inch?
> *


i did mine 1 1/4 inch and my tires lasted about 9 months or so. this is on my daily lac too. every day rain or shine with a cut top :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Nov 27 2008, 11:32 AM~12274990
> *RIGHT ON,.. we got a few conversions starting in January so the sooner the  better so we can get em turnedaround fast for ya
> *


cool i'l let you know wassup :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish+Nov 27 2008, 07:53 AM~12273440-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Nov 27 2008, 02:17 PM~12275428
> *i did mine 1 1/4 inch and my tires lasted about 9 months or so. this is on my daily lac too. every day rain or shine with a cut top :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 27 2008, 01:07 PM~12275871
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: i have some big plans soon for it. i will be taking it off the streets here soon, i hope.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Nov 27 2008, 03:36 PM~12276026
> *:biggrin: i have some big plans soon for it. i will be taking it off the streets here soon, i hope.
> *


hopefully i will too oneday i respect you for doing it the right way


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Nov 27 2008, 03:36 PM~12276026
> *:biggrin: i have some big plans soon for it. i will be taking it off the streets here soon, i hope.
> *





:thumbsup:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## NINETYSEXLAC (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Nov 27 2008, 08:09 AM~12273497
> *8 peices he still has 4 parts left  :uh:
> *


pics or didnt happen


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Nov 27 2008, 02:25 PM~12275507
> *HERE'S MINE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



post more pix of ur caddy homie ! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LowProLac (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@Nov 2 2008, 08:43 PM~12042670
> *:0 BEAUTIFUL CAR  :thumbsup:
> *


How do you do this to these cars? how much work is in it to make it a two door? this Lac is soo sexy


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Nov 28 2008, 06:32 PM~12283133
> *post more pix of ur caddy homie ! :0  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Nov 29 2008, 01:06 PM~12287945
> *x2  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowProLac_@Nov 28 2008, 07:57 PM~12283616
> *How do you do this to these cars? how much work is in it to make it a two door? this Lac is soo sexy
> *


around 20k depending on hardtop or convertable 

theres only a handful of people who really know what they are doing


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 27 2008, 07:53 AM~12273440
> *:biggrin: whose got pics of their continental kit
> *


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Nov 29 2008, 09:05 PM~12290479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats the exact one i need, im just gonna do a all gold wheel 
13 or 14?


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 29 2008, 07:15 PM~12290533
> *thats the exact one i need, im just gonna do a all gold wheel
> 13 or 14?
> *


THIS ONE I HAD 13-S ON THE CAR AND 14 ON THE KIT JUST MY .02 IF YOU USE THE 13"KIT ON A BIG BODY IT LOOKS TO SMALL FOR SOME REASON SO EVERY KIT I PUT ON MINES IS 14"


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Nov 27 2008, 10:09 AM~12273497
> *8 peices he still has 4 parts left  :uh:
> *


man that guy lost a lot of cash treating us like that... :thumbsdown: I will never do buisiness with him again...


----------



## LowProLac (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 2 2008, 08:28 PM~12042553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dude this is so fuckin hott.. how do you guys do this.. is it alot of work? What do you have to do?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Nov 27 2008, 09:25 PM~12275507
> *HERE'S MINE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 30 2008, 08:55 AM~12292650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sup homie


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Nov 30 2008, 01:29 AM~12293100
> *Sup homie
> *


:wave: Hey there Mr. *~M~*sterdam


----------



## CUBANTONY (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 30 2008, 12:55 AM~12292650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUBANTONY_@Nov 30 2008, 01:40 AM~12293132
> *NICE  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Dogg!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 30 2008, 01:55 AM~12292650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 30 2008, 07:45 PM~12297355
> *
> *


Sup Mr. Canada!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 30 2008, 09:48 PM~12297382
> *Sup Mr. Canada!!!  :biggrin:
> *


nothing much Kricket...How you doing bro?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowProLac+Nov 28 2008, 05:57 PM~12283616-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 30 2008, 08:59 PM~12298202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 30 2008, 10:59 PM~12298202
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:biggrin:


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

tobucket.com/albums/l281/1lowx99/003-2.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

Some of the pics are kind fuzzy, ended up having to use the cellphone :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Dec 1 2008, 04:21 PM~12304530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks real good! :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

I like that set up...


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WESIDE63+Nov 24 2008, 10:52 AM~12242995-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanks for the compliment Joe!!!!!*
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Nice PICS Twotonz!!!!!!*
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Dec 1 2008, 06:23 PM~12304555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sick bro!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Dec 1 2008, 05:04 PM~12305531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 1 2008, 07:08 PM~12305583
> *thanks
> 
> *


Damn Twotonz... I may sound like Im begging, because Im begging... you need somebody to carry the camera, hold a light, apply sunblock (too the ladies :scrutinize: ) just say the word brotha and IM THERE.  :0 :biggrin: 


Nice buildup thread here...
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=444856&st=0


----------



## big al (Oct 30, 2007)

Does anybody know were you can get the spear chrome trim for fleetwoods beside the dealer


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz+Dec 1 2008, 09:25 PM~12306397-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> /quote]
> Damn I love the way this ride looks. More Twig, more! :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Wow too far.


----------



## SANTINO MARELLA (Dec 2, 2008)

ugly crapillac


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 2 2008, 05:03 PM~12314434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why :tears:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 2 2008, 04:03 PM~12314434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


He should have bought a honda  :uh:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 2 2008, 04:03 PM~12314434
> *
> 
> 
> ...



should see the work :uh:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 2 2008, 03:03 PM~12314434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> :thumbsdown: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

:twak: :guns: :burn:


> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 3 2008, 08:24 AM~12322061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 3 2008, 07:24 AM~12322061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: i don't think i like that


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

I guess the back door just for show because how can you use it to get in anymore?


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Love this car


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny+Nov 27 2008, 03:36 PM~12276026-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You gotta start somewhere.  My blue Fleetwood was my daily for a couple years too. Daily beater Toyotas and old Caprices were fun for a while, but now I have the best of both worlds - a juiced Fleetwood weekend car, and a lowered Fleetwood daily.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Dec 1 2008, 06:18 PM~12304497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where does that go?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> I guess the back door just for show because how can you use it to get in anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

just wondering.What tranny do the big bodys have?700r4?


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 3 2008, 11:56 AM~12323013
> *just wondering.What tranny do the big bodys have?700r4?
> *


Wikipedia says:
1993: 4L60
1994-1996: 4L60E


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Dec 3 2008, 01:26 PM~12324197
> *Wikipedia says:
> 1993: 4L60
> 1994-1996: 4L60E
> *


are they good?im thinking of one for my 68.will it bolt up to a 327?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 3 2008, 09:45 AM~12322542
> *I guess the back door just for show because how can you use it to get in anymore?
> 
> 
> ...


Im a judge for the Wego Tour down here, and these cars was at our show Los Magnificos a couple weeks ago, and I handle the luxury class always..

The work on the roadmaster was a shame, trust me, if you get a close up, you would cry...

The green fleetwood i real clean, fiberglass floorboard, sectioned header panel, real clean...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 3 2008, 09:47 AM~12322552
> *
> 
> 
> ...



x2...I was priveleged 2 judge this car, and man, i looked it all over, and i can just say its on a class on its own....


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Dec 2 2008, 09:35 PM~12318271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Martian - Oddworld... cool video game, my kid loves it.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 3 2008, 11:37 AM~12322869
> *Where does that go?
> *


looks to me like part of a door panel, the lower part thats just stock carpet where the door speakers are in the front


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Dec 2 2008, 08:35 PM~12318271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I need a cap like this, anyone have any tips?


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Nov 19 2008, 10:42 AM~12200812
> *
> 
> 
> ...



fucking hyro kicked & jump on the cadi telling everyone I DON"T GIVE A FUCK!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Needing Your Help Getting Rid Of This Homies... Negotiable, Holla Atcha Boy....





















FOR SALE And Willing To Deliver... :yes:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=425476 ... :biggrin:


LMK! :thumbsup:



The Hardwork Is Done And The Majority Of The Sought-After Parts I Have... A Real Clean Start And Everything You Pretty Much Need To Go The Extra Mile...


Here It Is Sprayed With The Paint Im Providing Along With The Grille And Badge Installed:










SKEET SKEET SKEET! I Think I Messed Myself... :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 3 2008, 04:28 PM~12325912
> *Needing Your Help Getting Rid Of This Homies... Negotiable, Holla Atcha Boy....
> 
> 
> ...


dam.i thought it was sold? :0


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 3 2008, 03:28 PM~12325912
> *Needing Your Help Getting Rid Of This Homies... Negotiable, Holla Atcha Boy....
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH ????


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Dec 3 2008, 03:31 PM~12325407
> *looks to me like part of a door panel, the lower part thats just stock carpet where the door speakers are in the front
> *


:thumbsup: Thats where they put it.


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 3 2008, 04:00 PM~12325108
> *Martian - Oddworld... cool video game, my kid loves it.
> *


Yea that shit is pretty funny...... :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETYSEXLAC (Nov 12, 2008)

:thumbsup :thumbsup:


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Dec 3 2008, 04:31 PM~12325407
> *looks to me like part of a door panel, the lower part thats just stock carpet where the door speakers are in the front
> *


 :yes:


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

pics are kinda funny cause i was using my phone


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Nice Lowrider Slab


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 3 2008, 02:48 PM~12324987
> *Im a judge for the Wego Tour down here, and these cars was at our show Los Magnificos a couple weeks ago, and I handle the luxury class always..
> 
> The work on the roadmaster was a shame, trust me, if you get a close up, you would cry...
> ...


thanks homie.. i own the green one. "hate me now" won 2nd in full. not bad. 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Dec 3 2008, 07:47 AM~12322163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Dec 4 2008, 12:17 PM~12333866
> *thanks homie.. i own the green one. "hate me now" won 2nd in full. not bad.
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Much props to yours I only made comments on the Buick and the gray and red Fleetwood. You did as he said and kept it clean. The floor is a great idea and it looks great. Only thing is that it must be a pain in the ass to get to the pumps when theirs a problem with that box placed where it is. The amp in the rear deck looks good also.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 4 2008, 08:31 AM~12332384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Dec 4 2008, 12:22 PM~12333911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very original and different and it looks well done...


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 4 2008, 01:25 PM~12334469
> *Very original and different and it looks well done...
> *


x2


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 4 2008, 12:13 PM~12334351
> *Much props to yours I only made comments on the Buick and the gray and red Fleetwood. You did as he said and kept it clean. The floor is a great idea and it looks great. Only thing is that it must be a pain in the ass to get to the pumps when theirs a problem with that box placed where it is. The amp in the rear deck looks good also.
> *


thanks homie,,, it s not a big deal speaker box comes right out if you know how to pull it.. :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Dec 4 2008, 11:17 AM~12333866
> *thanks homie.. i own the green one. "hate me now" won 2nd in full. not bad.
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



well much props homie....I saw it last year at magnificos, had my car there also.... Was able 2 judge it this year, you should really follow the tour, you would do nicely......do you plan on having a mural under the hood since its molded? very clean car, well put 2gether...i believe the one that beat you is Cadistrophic, and the Krazy Toys Lac placed third...


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+Dec 3 2008, 11:56 AM~12323013-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are correct sir!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99+Dec 4 2008, 04:54 AM~12332058-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that in LRM a few months ago. Congrats...Nice car!


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Dec 3 2008, 04:00 PM~12325683
> *I need a cap like this, anyone have any tips?
> *


Look long and hard, may be you'll get lucky.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Dec 4 2008, 03:16 PM~12336766
> *Look long and hard, may be you'll get lucky.
> *


Im new to the caddy game, so Im looking to this forum for help. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Dec 4 2008, 04:27 PM~12336915
> *Im new to the caddy game, so Im looking to this forum for help. :biggrin:
> *


There discontinued. I had one but my painter lost it. I've been looking for another one for a long time, if you find more than one let me know so I can buy it from you. :biggrin:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=313317&st=0


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

Whats Up, I have a 96 fleetwood and was wondering how to reset the chang oil light? Thanks


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Dec 4 2008, 03:35 PM~12337025
> *There discontinued. I had one but my painter lost it. I've been looking for another one for a long time, if you find more than one let me know so I can buy it from you. :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=313317&st=0
> *


If i do, I will let you know. you do the same!


----------



## secondtonone317 (Oct 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 3 2008, 09:24 AM~12322061
> *
> 
> 
> ...



any more pics? This car is hot


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OURSTYLE C.C._@Dec 4 2008, 05:59 PM~12338239
> *Whats Up, I have a 96 fleetwood and was wondering how to reset the chang oil light? Thanks
> *


TURN THE KEY ON TO ACC, AND PRESS THE GAS PEDAL 5 TIMES


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 3 2008, 05:44 PM~12326053
> *dam.i thought it was sold? :0
> *



:no:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Dec 3 2008, 06:55 PM~12326607
> *HOW MUCH ????
> *



PMd...


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Dec 4 2008, 07:29 PM~12338469
> *TURN THE KEY ON TO ACC, AND PRESS THE GAS PEDAL 5 TIMES
> *


Thanks Man !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Dec 4 2008, 05:29 PM~12338469
> *TURN THE KEY ON TO ACC, AND PRESS THE GAS PEDAL 5 TIMES
> *












That was easy :thumbsup:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Dec 4 2008, 07:29 PM~12338469
> *TURN THE KEY ON TO ACC, AND PRESS THE GAS PEDAL 5 TIMES
> *


It's actually 3 times


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

> That's tight bro. :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks homie
> Here's a link to whats been done in the trunk
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=444856


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 3 2008, 11:43 AM~12322529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz+Dec 1 2008, 06:25 PM~12306397-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats also my job :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 3 2008, 08:47 AM~12322552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so its been sold? any more recent pics


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i heard the redoin it :0


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2008, 01:44 PM~12345998
> *I got it homie :thumbsup:
> 
> thats also my job  :biggrin:
> ...


you know you need a side kick like me :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 5 2008, 02:39 PM~12346483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2008, 03:44 PM~12345998
> *I got it homie :thumbsup:
> 
> thats also my job  :biggrin:
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 2 2008, 05:03 PM~12314434
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ANYBODY WANT TO PLAY A GAME OF POOL...........



IN THE ENGINE :roflmao:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Nov 30 2008, 10:43 PM~12298019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 2 dorrs fleets??? homemade???


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Dec 6 2008, 04:39 PM~12354001
> *:0  :0  :0 2 dorrs fleets??? homemade???
> *


are you kidding?

if not....Where the hell you been for 3 years?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Dec 6 2008, 06:05 PM~12354421
> *are you kidding?
> 
> if not....Where the hell you been for 3 years?
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

...My completed dash top with defroster vent.... :biggrin:


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Dec 6 2008, 06:15 PM~12355194
> *...My completed dash top with defroster vent....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
looks clean as hell!!!!!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

:0 :0 this shit is sick!!!


> _Originally posted by Martian_@Dec 6 2008, 06:15 PM~12355194
> *...My completed dash top with defroster vent....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Dec 6 2008, 08:15 PM~12355194
> *...My completed dash top with defroster vent....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!!!


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

That is BADASS! :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

THANKS... :biggrin:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Dec 6 2008, 08:15 PM~12355194
> *...My completed dash top with defroster vent....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lookin clean as fuck. hollywood killin it !


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Dec 6 2008, 06:15 PM~12355194
> *...My completed dash top with defroster vent....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Only you!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Dec 6 2008, 08:15 PM~12355194
> *...My completed dash top with defroster vent....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



SHIT LOOKS GOOD MARTIAN :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Dec 7 2008, 02:04 AM~12357914
> *SHIT LOOKS GOOD MARTIAN :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Dec 6 2008, 05:05 PM~12354421
> *are you kidding?
> 
> if not....Where the hell you been for 3 years?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

quote=Martian,Dec 6 2008, 07:15 PM~12355194]
...My completed dash top with defroster vent.... :biggrin: 


















[/quote]


:thumbsup:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> quote=Martian,Dec 6 2008, 07:15 PM~12355194]
> ...My completed dash top with defroster vent.... :biggrin:


:thumbsup:
[/quote]

thanks...


----------



## secondtonone317 (Oct 22, 2008)

thats on point


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> :thumbsup:


thanks...
[/quote]


very nice


----------



## flossyb93 (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 5 2008, 02:39 PM~12346483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats my shit :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

beautiful Caddy's


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 4 2008, 06:31 AM~12332384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE LEGS !! *


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D+Dec 7 2008, 09:53 AM~12359255-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...










WE WALK THE WALK Looking good guys!!!


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 8 2008, 12:57 AM~12365387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 5 2008, 03:48 PM~12346030
> *so its been sold? any more recent pics
> *


It belongs to a guy name Sam Torres in Dallas Texas!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 8 2008, 07:52 AM~12366428
> *It belongs to a guy name Sam Torres in Dallas Texas!
> 
> 
> ...


he also own this


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Dec 4 2008, 08:29 PM~12338469
> *TURN THE KEY ON TO ACC, AND PRESS THE GAS PEDAL 5 TIMES
> *


It's actually 3 times within 5 seconds.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Dec 6 2008, 04:39 PM~12354001
> *:0  :0  :0 2 dorrs fleets??? homemade???
> *


:uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Dec 6 2008, 08:15 PM~12355194
> *...My completed dash top with defroster vent....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


This is sick! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Dec 6 2008, 06:15 PM~12355194
> *...My completed dash top with defroster vent....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


You be doing some tight fab work!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Dec 6 2008, 02:39 PM~12354001
> *:0  :0  :0 2 dorrs fleets??? homemade???
> *


WHAT!!! The hell you say! :0


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 8 2008, 09:09 AM~12366797
> *WHAT!!! The hell you say!  :0
> *


He just said they are now making two door fleetwoods like your light blue one but with only two doors! :wow: Wonder if they will end up making convertibles?  :cheesy:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by doughboy93+Dec 6 2008, 05:44 PM~12355357-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Thanks for all the props... much more stuff to come.. :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Dec 8 2008, 03:57 PM~12370653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

got this for sell


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

and this grill like new


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Dec 9 2008, 12:03 PM~12379582
> *got this for sell
> 
> 
> ...


$$$$$$$HOW Much


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Dec 9 2008, 02:07 PM~12379632
> *and this grill like new
> 
> 
> ...


How much?


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Dec 9 2008, 02:12 PM~12379679
> *$$$$$$$HOW Much
> *


300 with air bag


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect+Dec 8 2008, 10:09 AM~12366797-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much for the grille?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad+Dec 8 2008, 08:20 AM~12366465-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Price?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ucechevy1965 (Oct 30, 2005)

Recent pics


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucechevy1965_@Dec 11 2008, 09:51 AM~12399505
> *Recent pics
> 
> 
> ...


nice cadi  looks like mine


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robneronyc_@Dec 11 2008, 01:25 PM~12400348
> *:nicoderm:...CLEAN!!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Dec 9 2008, 01:37 PM~12380389
> *300 with air bag
> *


bet are they hard to install or is just the same as putting the stock one back on 
im interested but dont wanna get sumn i cant install


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Dec 9 2008, 12:03 PM~12379582
> *got this for sell
> 
> 
> ...


let me know if you can if this is a simple install or just a plain out mission thanxs homie


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

its gonna be like installing a stock one


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

I wanted to know about how much $$ it is to shorten the rear end on my 93 caddi would it b cheaper then buying a set of d's ?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Dec 12 2008, 06:25 PM~12414572
> *I wanted to know about how much $$ it is to shorten the rear end on my 93 caddi would it b cheaper then buying a set of d's ?
> *


ive heard its about the same


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Dec 12 2008, 08:00 PM~12415484
> *ive heard its about the same
> *


Oh if its about the same id rather be sportin a new set of D's :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

this machinist in town charged me 700.00 to shorten mine on my 94 fleet and now it doesnt even rub with og wires....not even when i 3 wheel


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Dec 12 2008, 08:15 AM~12409657
> *its gonna be like installing a stock one
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> quote=Martian,Dec 6 2008, 07:15 PM~12355194]
> ...My completed dash top with defroster vent.... :biggrin:


:thumbsup:
[/quote]


that is fuckin sick :thumbsup:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 2 2008, 03:03 PM~12314434
> *
> 
> 
> ...



poor caddy :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Dec 13 2008, 12:36 AM~12418685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass set up homie, but those tail light covers are sik ass [email protected]$k!!!!
:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 13 2008, 10:25 AM~12419569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That looks sick homie! Any info on it or is it top secret? :biggrin:


----------



## ack1 (Jun 24, 2006)

were could i get a continental kit for da fleetwood and some tail light covers :cheesy:


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@Dec 13 2008, 11:21 AM~12419807
> *clean ass set up homie, but those tail light covers are sik ass [email protected]$k!!!!
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


Thanks  those tail lights were done by a fellow homie and LIL member True-S-Mike.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

*Sale Sale.This weekend only.I have alot of sets*</span>
<span style=\'color:blue\'>*Any set of 4 chips 35 bucks Plus shipping.These are RAW.You can polish them or paint them.Whatever you like.*

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@Dec 13 2008, 11:21 AM~12419807
> *clean ass set up homie, but those tail light covers are sik ass [email protected]$k!!!!
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


Thanks Homie :thumbsup: Actually, its my homies car, I just finished the setup


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 13 2008, 10:25 AM~12419569
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS REAL GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

GOT THIS IN THE MAIL YESTERDAY :biggrin: A FRESH DADDY


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Dec 13 2008, 06:10 PM~12422400
> *GOT THIS IN THE MAIL YESTERDAY :biggrin: A FRESH DADDY
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Dec 13 2008, 07:12 PM~12422414
> *
> *



WUZ UP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Dec 13 2008, 10:03 AM~12420039
> *That looks sick homie! Any info on it or is it top secret?  :biggrin:
> *


no secret  










still need a few small thing and then needs to be cleared


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 4 2008, 11:25 AM~12334469
> *Very original and different and it looks well done...
> *


original! it looks just like like green chile from albuquerque, nm


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

my bad like green chile did look b4 rob vanderslice patterned it out


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Dec 13 2008, 07:10 PM~12422400
> *GOT THIS IN THE MAIL YESTERDAY :biggrin: A FRESH DADDY
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)




----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Dec 13 2008, 06:45 PM~12423027
> *:0    I need your delivery person!  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> *



how much was the grille?


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 13 2008, 08:09 PM~12422779
> *no secret
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Dec 13 2008, 02:36 AM~12418685
> *
> 
> 
> ...



The tail lights are cool as hell, but it is a good way to meet local law enforcement in California. I wish i could but i dont want any more tickets


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Dec 14 2008, 12:40 AM~12424917
> *The tail lights are cool as hell, but it is a good way to meet local law enforcement in California.  I wish i could but i dont want any more tickets
> *


If I remember correctly, they still light up red........at least the gold ones did.


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's+Dec 8 2008, 05:52 AM~12366428-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


must get along with elite real well


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Dec 13 2008, 05:12 PM~12422413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good homie,,,,,,man I got fucked again from buying shit from lil dude sent me a fuckin grill for a box chevy not for a big body fleet!!!!!! :angru: :angry:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Dec 13 2008, 11:07 PM~12425047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm really diggin this one :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 14 2008, 01:16 PM~12427461
> *Looks good homie,,,,,,man I got fucked again from buying shit from lil dude sent me a fuckin grill for a box chevy not for a big body fleet!!!!!! :angru: :angry:
> *


SPEND THAT MONEY AND GET IT FROM VOGUE TIRES


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Dec 14 2008, 02:04 AM~12425029
> *If I remember correctly, they still light up red........at least the gold ones did.
> *


Yep, here's a pic with em lit up.


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Dec 14 2008, 12:07 AM~12425047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup: niiiiice!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 8 2008, 06:58 AM~12366436
> *he also own this
> 
> 
> ...


not even the boy in the last pic can belive it!!! :0 :wow: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 14 2008, 03:16 PM~12427461
> *Looks good homie,,,,,,man I got fucked again from buying shit from lil dude sent me a fuckin grill for a box chevy not for a big body fleet!!!!!! :angru: :angry:
> *


THATS FUCKD UP I GOT MINE FROM EBAY


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Dec 15 2008, 12:31 AM~12431686
> *THATS FUCKD UP I GOT MINE FROM EBAY
> *


Looks good on there


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

somebody broke into my lac last night....they took my stereo and now my dash board aint lighting up......

anybody know what's wrong....


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0 




Ummm Where Im From, If Something Dont Work, You Hit It! Lolz...



Real Talk Though, Give It A Few Taps, Pushing It In A Bit... Prolly The Plug Back There A Little Loose...


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Dec 14 2008, 06:59 PM~12429379
> *SPEND THAT MONEY AND GET IT FROM VOGUE TIRES
> *


Yea ima have to now thought I could geta homie hook up thru lil but nop!!!! So if anybody need or know somebody dat needs a grill for a box chevy holla at me


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 15 2008, 12:04 PM~12434944
> *:0
> Ummm Where Im From, If Something Dont Work, You Hit It! Lolz...
> Real Talk Though, Give It A Few Taps, Pushing It In A Bit... Prolly The Plug Back There A Little Loose...
> *



so it has nothing to do with them pulling out my stereo.....they didn't rip anything, just took my stereo cleanly out.....


fuckerz 

they also took the face from my trailblazers stereo......


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:angry: fucking haters always fucking with shit thats not theirs!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Dec 15 2008, 06:49 PM~12437373
> *:angry: fucking haters always fucking with shit thats not theirs!
> *


I don't think they are haters, just young stupid kids stealing shit...Does not make it any better though...Nowadays, people call other people ''haters'' everytime something negative happens...This word is being used left and right in absolutely any bad situation involving somebody... Hey just call me a hater for saying that... :biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 14 2008, 06:41 PM~12428850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Dec 15 2008, 06:20 PM~12438366
> *looks good homie
> *


thanks!! cant wait to see yours


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*WHAT KIND OF SHOCKS ARE YOU GUYS USING FOR THE REAR ON BIGBODY'S ??
I LOCKED UP THE REAR RUNNING 10" CYLINDERS AND BROKE BOTH REAR SHOCKS . *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Dec 15 2008, 03:04 PM~12435429
> *so it has nothing to do with them pulling out my stereo.....they didn't rip anything, just took my stereo cleanly out.....
> fuckerz
> 
> ...




As Far As I Know, No...


I Removed The Alpine Indash On Mine When The Dash Was Getting Redone And It Didnt Effect The Dashboard At All...


Check Your Fuses Or Like I Said, Give It A Good Couple E Honda Slaps/Chicano Chops And See If Kicks On...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Dec 15 2008, 07:42 PM~12439333
> *WHAT KIND OF SHOCKS ARE YOU GUYS USING FOR THE REAR ON BIGBODY'S ??
> I LOCKED UP THE REAR RUNNING 10" CYLINDERS AND BROKE BOTH REAR SHOCKS .
> *


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 15 2008, 09:47 PM~12440985
> *As Far As I Know, No...
> I Removed The Alpine Indash On Mine When The Dash Was Getting Redone And It Didnt Effect The Dashboard At All...
> Check Your Fuses Or Like I Said, Give It A Good Couple E Honda Slaps/Chicano Chops And See If Kicks On...
> *


i'll give that a shot....


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)




----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Dec 16 2008, 09:09 AM~12444225
> *
> 
> 
> ...



fucken nice....


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Dec 16 2008, 12:18 PM~12444758
> *fucken nice....
> *


x2


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

i'm still looking for those wood grain pieces from the handles on the doors.......any sellers :biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 15 2008, 07:03 PM~12437480
> *I don't think they are haters, just young stupid kids stealing shit...Does not make it any better though...Nowadays, people call other people ''haters'' everytime something negative happens...This word is being used left and right in absolutely any bad situation involving somebody... Hey just call me a hater for saying that... :biggrin:
> *


Hater :uh:  :biggrin: 

For real though, I was thinkin the same thing.  
People in general, not trying to single you out Danny :biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Dec 15 2008, 09:42 PM~12439333
> *WHAT KIND OF SHOCKS ARE YOU GUYS USING FOR THE REAR ON BIGBODY'S ??
> I LOCKED UP THE REAR RUNNING 10" CYLINDERS AND BROKE BOTH REAR SHOCKS .
> *


x2

I know some guys are using the chrome ones from ProHoppers, they're like 27" extended or something, so they should let you lock up. Not sure what they are collapsed though, I saw someone who said they couldn't layout all the way with them.
I've heard others using S-10 or Blazer shocks.

Anybody running shocks that can layout hard AND lockup?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Dec 16 2008, 12:59 PM~12445125
> *x2
> 
> I know some guys are using the chrome ones from ProHoppers, they're like 27" extended or something, so they should let you lock up. Not sure what they are collapsed though, I saw someone who said they couldn't layout all the way with them.
> ...


the 27s from pro hopper dont let me lay all the way down


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> no secret
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Dec 15 2008, 12:31 AM~12431686
> *THATS FUCKD UP I GOT MINE FROM EBAY
> *


:yes: Me too.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Dec 16 2008, 11:09 AM~12444225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:worship: NICE!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Dec 16 2008, 12:53 PM~12445073
> *Hater  :uh:    :biggrin:
> 
> For real though, I was thinkin the same thing.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## hugo530 (Jan 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Dec 16 2008, 09:09 AM~12444225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*CLEAN * :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

Was wondering if any one here could help me......

Ok...I hit a bump today.... the stereo (factory) lights and chennel flashed for a second....then went dead. Climate control quite working. I turned the car off...turned it back on and now all the dash lights work...actually everything else works. INcluding all the dash lights even the ones on the stereo and climate control
Except the digital readout is black and none of the controls work........
Could this be a fuse?.....or could the Climate control fried out ? If so why would it AND the stereo do it at the same time?........
Thanks for your time................


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Dec 16 2008, 10:59 AM~12445125
> *x2
> 
> I know some guys are using the chrome ones from ProHoppers, they're like 27" extended or something, so they should let you lock up. Not sure what they are collapsed though, I saw someone who said they couldn't layout all the way with them.
> ...


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Dec 15 2008, 03:04 PM~12435429
> *so it has nothing to do with them pulling out my stereo.....they didn't rip anything, just took my stereo cleanly out.....
> fuckerz
> 
> ...


atleast they took it out cleanly........i seen some dashes that werent so lucky


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

can someone post pics of the dashboard. Specifically the left side and the center. Thanks


----------



## LowProLac (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Dec 16 2008, 09:09 AM~12444225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: Oh My.. this is beautiful... that is one thing about a fleetwood that I like.. It doesn't tale alot to make this cars look so nice.. just clean inside and out and its a nice ride. :worship:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Dec 17 2008, 12:32 AM~12451875
> *can someone post pics of the dashboard.  Specifically the left side and the center.  Thanks
> *


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 17 2008, 08:35 AM~12453448
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this one is nice man. 
im gonna switch up my dash this winter...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 17 2008, 07:35 AM~12453448
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 16 2008, 08:55 PM~12450621
> *atleast they took it out cleanly........i seen some dashes that werent so lucky
> *



i know bro.......
they fucken broke into all 3 of my cars......either way, they're fucked though...

from my caddy, they took my clarion screen, but it dont work without the remote......and i got it still :biggrin: 


from my trailblazer, the idiots took the face from my stereo, but left the back piece...they also left the speakers and amps.....so what the hell are they gonna do with a face only.... :roflmao: 


from my truck, they took my c.d. case, which was pretty big, but only had 3 c.d's in it...hahahahahaah and they also took the remote from the stereo in my truck, but left the stereo ahahahahahahaahah....

probably some stupid little kids......


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

where can i get one of these at...


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Dec 17 2008, 11:51 AM~12454403
> *where can i get one of these at...
> 
> 
> ...



Good Info here.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Dec 17 2008, 11:50 AM~12454376
> *i know bro.......
> they fucken broke into all 3 of my cars......either way, they're fucked though...
> 
> ...


sounds like kids or crack heads


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Dec 17 2008, 11:15 AM~12455237
> *sounds like kids or crack heads
> *



either way, i still feel like breaking somebodies face.....just the thought of them in my cars, while me and the fam are inside sleeping fucken pisses me off......eventually i'll find out, then go on a manhunt...


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 17 2008, 06:35 AM~12453448
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass steering wheels.


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 17 2008, 05:35 AM~12453448
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Dec 13 2008, 01:36 AM~12418685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


were can i get that plastic and what is it called i tried looking for i but i cant find any anyone know were i can get a sheet of what the tail lights are made of?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 17 2008, 10:48 PM~12460551
> *were can i get that plastic and what is it called i tried looking for i but i cant find any anyone know were i can get a sheet of what the tail lights are made of?
> *


true style mike gots some


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

*M
O
R
E

P
I
C
S*

:biggrin:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 18 2008, 10:37 PM~12470522
> *M
> O
> R
> ...


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78+Dec 17 2008, 10:48 PM~12460551-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats who did these


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Dec 18 2008, 09:22 PM~12470361
> *true style mike gots some
> *


i want to know what its called to try and make some covers for my front turn signals in my cutlass i don't have a caddy i just want a sheet no the actual light cut outs.


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 18 2008, 11:40 PM~12471233
> *i want to know what its called to try and make some covers for my front turn signals in my cutlass i don't have a caddy i just want a sheet no the actual light cut outs.
> *


Someone posted a link to this tuff in the for sale forum, they actually had some sheets of different colors. You can try to search it. I think people were refering it to the same material as color bar stuff  

So try *color bar material*


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

try this 
http://www.lumigraf.ca/index.php?p=collection&type=lumi9


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99+Dec 18 2008, 11:06 PM~12471566-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool thanks good lookin out


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## lowcote (Sep 10, 2008)

13s or 14s for a daily with a 2pump set up 6 batteries and Im talking driving in the interstate once or twice a week. would the weight make my wheels losen.thanks


----------



## lowcote (Sep 10, 2008)

The reason Im asking is cause Im ordering on monday any opinions would be appreciated


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Dec 15 2008, 08:42 PM~12439333
> *WHAT KIND OF SHOCKS ARE YOU GUYS USING FOR THE REAR ON BIGBODY'S ??
> I LOCKED UP THE REAR RUNNING 10" CYLINDERS AND BROKE BOTH REAR SHOCKS .
> *


I'm using the stock shocks, but I'm going to relocate the lower shock mounts up to the axle tubes, that way I can fully lay out and still be able to lock up my 10" cylinders without maxing out the shocks. Hope this makes sense, luckily I only have 24 volts to the rear so I never broke my shocks..


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Dec 20 2008, 01:41 PM~12483234
> *I'm using the stock shocks, but I'm going to relocate the lower shock mounts up to the axle tubes, that way I can fully lay out and still be able to lock up my 10" cylinders without maxing out the shocks. Hope this makes sense, luckily I only have 24 volts to the rear so I never broke my shocks..
> 
> 
> ...


  I love the way this lays out


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Dec 20 2008, 11:41 AM~12483234
> *I'm using the stock shocks, but I'm going to relocate the lower shock mounts up to the axle tubes, that way I can fully lay out and still be able to lock up my 10" cylinders without maxing out the shocks. Hope this makes sense, luckily I only have 24 volts to the rear so I never broke my shocks..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

Thoes fleetwood fronts on the estate and caprice wagons look nice but i wish they were about 3 or 4 inches shorter then they are


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Dec 20 2008, 11:41 AM~12483234
> *I'm using the stock shocks, but I'm going to relocate the lower shock mounts up to the axle tubes, that way I can fully lay out and still be able to lock up my 10" cylinders without maxing out the shocks. Hope this makes sense, luckily I only have 24 volts to the rear so I never broke my shocks..
> 
> 
> ...


that lays out nicely


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Yall Help A Homie Out:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=425476


uffin:


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99+Dec 20 2008, 06:08 PM~12484712-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, it could go lower in the back, but its laying on the mufflers under the car.


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 22 2008, 12:41 AM~12495304
> *Yall Help A Homie Out:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=425476
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Merry Christmas Everyone..hope everyone has a save and happy holidays


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

Merry Christmas to all the big body lovers!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@Dec 25 2008, 01:16 PM~12524760
> *Merry Christmas to all the big body lovers!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


*NICE AVITAR !! * :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SOUTHEASTSD63_@Dec 19 2008, 10:17 AM~12474678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 What rims are you running?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Dec 26 2008, 02:59 PM~12531491
> *:0  What rims are you running?
> *


*THEY LOOK LIKE CROSS LACE ZENITH......*


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 26 2008, 06:13 PM~12531896
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

:0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Dec 26 2008, 10:21 PM~12533468
> *:cheesy:  :wave:
> *





What's Good Homie? :wave:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 27 2008, 12:12 AM~12534357
> *What's Good Homie?  :wave:
> *


Same shit just workin to pay the bills and throw what ever I can to the caddi shell be getting a new engine on jan 13th so ill be rollin again :biggrin:


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 26 2008, 09:33 PM~12533994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic homie


----------



## MyTyphoon1993 (Jun 19, 2004)

For sale 96 Big body Fleetwood, triple black.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=449007


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Dec 27 2008, 12:54 AM~12534662
> *Same shit just workin to pay the bills and throw what ever I can to the caddi shell be getting a new engine on jan 13th so ill be rollin again :biggrin:
> *





:0


----------



## 58wag (Jan 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sicko87_@Dec 27 2008, 04:43 AM~12535663
> *nice pic homie
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 28 2008, 11:10 PM~12547779
> *:0
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Dec 29 2008, 02:08 AM~12549346
> *  :biggrin:
> *




Gracias Por El Bumpo En Mi Thread... :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sicko87_@Dec 27 2008, 02:43 AM~12535663
> *nice pic homie
> *


  thanx


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Dec 26 2008, 02:39 PM~12531414
> *NICE AVITAR !!   :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 29 2008, 02:22 AM~12549428
> *Gracias Por El Bumpo En Mi Thread... :thumbsup:
> *


No prob we gotta get the Lac sold  :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

Im Looking for a Gold Castle Grille 
Ext. A-arms 
and a continental kit ! 

anybody with anything decent they want to let go of please PM me


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yogi+Dec 29 2008, 02:47 PM~12551740-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*Im looking for a CHROME castle grill and a true E&G full face bumper kit if anyone has one for sale :biggrin: :thumbsup: *


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THELORD4RMGT_@Dec 21 2008, 03:57 PM~12491182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THATS HOW THE GOODTIMES ROLL :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 26 2008, 09:33 PM~12533994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks alot better with those white walls :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

*Before:*






























*Just Got Around To Slapping Everything Back On... Here Are The New Pics:*






































Gotta Find A New Grey Drivers Side Floor Mat, Other Than That, Soo Fresh And Soo Clean Clean... :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

DAMN I MISS MY BIGBODY GOTTA GET HER BACK ON THE ROAD
YALL BOYZ LOOKIN GOOD  :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 26 2008, 09:45 PM~12534115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

where can i get a dashboard at.....


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 30 2008, 01:33 PM~12560385
> *Before:
> 
> 
> ...


  Looks good homie, you just wrapped the one you had right??
If so I may have some questions for you, I'm thinking of doing mine too.


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

some pics of my lac in vegas that i just found


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Dec 30 2008, 02:33 PM~12560881
> * Looks good homie, you just wrapped the one you had right??
> If so I may have some questions for you, I'm thinking of doing mine too.
> *




:yes:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 30 2008, 06:30 PM~12562660
> *:yes:
> *


  
Bout to leave work, I'll PM you later tonight


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Dec 30 2008, 06:40 PM~12562719
> *
> Bout to leave work, I'll PM you later tonight
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## ack1 (Jun 24, 2006)

wass up my big body lovers have a quick ? y does my 13s rub and what can i do to stop it


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ack1_@Dec 31 2008, 10:19 AM~12569349
> *wass up my big body lovers have a quick ? y does my 13s rub and what can i do to stop it
> *


if they are chinas, they are going to rub in the back but for the front you just need to grind down your calipers


just get some daytons or zeniths and youll be ok


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 31 2008, 10:12 AM~12568348
> *:cheesy:
> *




Still Have Yours?



Hows It Going?




:dunno:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

I WANNA WISH EVERYONE IN THE 93-96 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD TOPIC A HAPPY AND LOW 2009


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Jan 1 2009, 03:35 AM~12575531
> *I WANNA WISH EVERYONE IN THE 93-96 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD TOPIC A HAPPY AND LOW 2009
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

1993 bigbody for sale.....$2000.00...car is all original can drive any where!!!! located in miami...
































:biggrin:


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 30 2008, 02:20 PM~12561717
> *some pics of my lac in vegas that i just found
> 
> 
> ...



this bad ass


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADDY EXTRA_@Jan 1 2009, 09:03 PM~12579257
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:cheesy:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

can any one help me out please...i am having problem with starting my 95 fleetwood... the battery died and i charged ut and even tryied jump starting it but the security system light goes on and when i turn the key no noice of it trying to start but interior lights go on and my dash goes on....do i need to reset the alarm and and how....thanks


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Jan 1 2009, 09:36 PM~12581466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

♠♠- how much extension u guys think is on this caddi cuz thats how i want to do mine 







:biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Jan 2 2009, 12:59 AM~12582462
> *♠♠- how much extension u guys think is on this caddi cuz thats how i want to do mine
> 
> 
> ...


maybe 1.5?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Jan 1 2009, 10:36 PM~12581466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like this!


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanchez213_@Jan 1 2009, 10:18 PM~12581285
> *can any one help me out please...i am having problem with starting my 95 fleetwood... the battery died and i charged ut and even tryied jump starting it but the security system light goes on and when i turn the key no noice of it trying to start but interior lights go on and my dash goes on....do i need to reset the alarm and and how....thanks
> *


I HATE TO SAAY HOMIE BUT IT SOUNDS LIKE IF NOT YOUR STARTER WHICH I WOULD CHECK FIRST ITS YOUR BCM MODULE LOCATED BEHIND THE REAR SEAT IN THE TRUNK IT IS GONE BAD I HAD TO REPLACE MINE AS WELL AS NEW KEYS AND A IGNITION SWITCH GONNA RUN YOU SOME $$$$$$$ CASH BUT ITS WELL WORTH IT  HOPE THIS TIP HELPS


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jan 2 2009, 06:13 AM~12582964
> *I HATE TO SAAY HOMIE BUT IT SOUNDS LIKE IF NOT  YOUR STARTER WHICH I WOULD CHECK FIRST ITS YOUR BCM MODULE LOCATED BEHIND THE REAR SEAT IN THE TRUNK IT IS GONE BAD I HAD TO REPLACE MINE AS WELL AS NEW KEYS AND A IGNITION SWITCH GONNA RUN YOU SOME $$$$$$$ CASH BUT ITS WELL WORTH IT   HOPE THIS TIP HELPS
> *


thanks homie i just called the dealership and they said that cadillac put a security system on these cars tha only cadillac dealers can fix and that the security code would have to be reset....?????? fuck either they trying to make money or some one else might know how to fix this problem.....thanks for the help...


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

or does anyone know how to bypass the alarm????


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanchez213_@Jan 2 2009, 12:17 PM~12583966
> *or does anyone know how to bypass the alarm????
> *


are u talking about the stock security system?? my caddi has it by passsed the previos owner did it and it looks like they cut 2 wires on the steering colum and they swapped ignitions too.


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanchez213_@Jan 2 2009, 09:17 AM~12583966
> *or does anyone know how to bypass the alarm????
> *


If its the same alarm I think it is, I'm pretty sure its your valet alarm. My BigBody did that too once and the alarm went off non stop for like an hour even after disconnecting the battery. All I did was put the key in the drivers side lock cylinder and turn it counter-clockwise and pulled out the key, that worked for me perfectly. I could be talking about something completely different but I thought I'd give it a shot. Hope I gave you some help bro uffin:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Jan 2 2009, 12:09 PM~12584705
> *If its the same alarm I think it is, I'm pretty sure its your valet alarm.  My BigBody did that too once and the alarm went off non stop for like an hour even after disconnecting the battery.  All I did was put the key in the drivers side lock cylinder and turn it counter-clockwise and pulled out the key, that worked for me perfectly.  I could be talking about something completely different but I thought I'd give it a shot.  Hope I gave you some help bro  uffin:
> *


thanks homie but the alarm is not going off ....the problem is that i have to figure out how to reset it so i can start it up...its not letting me start the car


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

mine looking like it got raped


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Jan 2 2009, 05:04 PM~12586050
> *mine looking like it got raped
> 
> 
> ...


Clean caddi looks just like mine :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

IS THERE A WAY TO TURN OFF THE TRAC ASSIST ON A 96??


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Jan 2 2009, 05:53 PM~12586871
> *IS THERE A WAY TO TURN OFF THE TRAC ASSIST ON A 96??
> *


you will see a switch in the glove box that you have 2 hold until it says traction control off on your dash...you have 2 do it everytime you want it taken off though i believe...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Jan 2 2009, 04:53 PM~12586871
> *IS THERE A WAY TO TURN OFF THE TRAC ASSIST ON A 96??
> *


*IT SHOULD RESET ITSELF EVERYTIME YOU TURN THE CAR OFF..... *


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

does anybody have a blower motor control module for sale for my 94 cadillac.(its under the glovebox,next to the blower motor,it has 5 little screws holding it,and theres 2 plugs that go to it).if you have one forsale,send me a pm.i appreciate the help


----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Jan 1 2009, 10:36 PM~12581466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Dec 29 2008, 10:52 PM~12557047
> *looks alot better with those white walls :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=425476


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

Here's my shit


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sanchez213_@Jan 2 2009, 04:35 PM~12585810
> *thanks homie but the alarm is not going off ....the problem is that i have to figure out how to reset it so i can start it up...its not letting me start the car
> *


Make sure you have the key with the chip when you try to start it. I had the horn problem and a few times i put the key in the ignition and the car wont start. I just took the key all the way out of the cylinder and used the key with the chip and it started with no problem


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sanchez213_@Jan 2 2009, 01:17 PM~12583966
> *or does anyone know how to bypass the alarm????
> *


I DIDNT KNEW MY CADILLAC HAD A ALARM TO UNTILL I UNLOCKED MY CAR THREW THE WINDOW THEN IT WENT OFF LOL I EITHER UNHOOK THE POSITIVE SIDE BATT OR I JUST LET IT GO AND IT WILL GO OFF BY ITSELF


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

anyone have a keyless entry brain? maybe even some key fobs that are programmed for it? need some for my 95

thanks


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Jan 3 2009, 09:39 PM~12597488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

whose rollin on 1 inch ext. ? 
wanna see a pic of how it looks :0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 4 2009, 08:10 PM~12604526
> *whose rollin on 1 inch ext. ?
> wanna see a pic of how it looks  :0
> *


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

got this grill for sell $300


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Jan 4 2009, 09:14 PM~12605355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and its on 14s! so i know exactly what to expect! 
thanks homie!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Jan 4 2009, 09:14 PM~12605355
> *
> 
> 
> ...





Long Time... :wave:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 4 2009, 10:16 PM~12606130
> *and its on 14s! so i know exactly what to expect!
> thanks homie!
> *



no problem..youll be happy


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 4 2009, 10:21 PM~12606200
> *Long Time... :wave:
> *


whatsup...ive been here...just not posted much lately lol


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Jan 4 2009, 10:47 PM~12606566
> *whatsup...ive been here...just not posted much lately lol
> *



I Guess Im Used To Seeing Your Old Screen Name...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 5 2009, 12:00 AM~12607398
> *I Guess Im Used To Seeing Your Old Screen Name...
> *



lol that will do it.....plus i havent posted near as many pics lol.....that will change in a few weeks though...new rims, new look in the trunk again.....more to come :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Now i Can be a part of this topic :biggrin: Just picked this up


----------



## PiMp0r (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 4 2009, 09:55 PM~12605850
> *got this grill for sell $300
> 
> 
> ...


pmed you  :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Jan 5 2009, 02:09 PM~12611281
> *Now i Can be a part of this topic :biggrin:  Just picked this up
> 
> 
> ...


gangsta... 
now how much is it gonna cost me to come pick up that booty kit? 
you know im in md too


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Jan 5 2009, 12:08 AM~12607498
> *lol that will do it.....plus i havent posted near as many pics lol.....that will change in a few weeks though...new rims, new look in the trunk again.....more to come :biggrin:
> *




:0


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 5 2009, 04:33 PM~12612057
> *gangsta...
> now how much is it gonna cost me to come pick up that booty kit?
> you know im in md too
> *


No can do I like the conti kits :biggrin:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Jan 5 2009, 12:09 PM~12611281
> *Now i Can be a part of this topic :biggrin:  Just picked this up
> 
> 
> ...


 :| :|


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

new addition










:cheesy:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Jan 5 2009, 12:09 PM~12611281
> *Now i Can be a part of this topic :biggrin:  Just picked this up
> 
> 
> ...



*maaaan,... c'mon!!!! i need that bumper kit for my 2dr fleetwood! sell it to me!

make you some trades on suspension work or something!!! c'mon,.. I KNOW i got something you need :biggrin: *


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jan 5 2009, 08:11 PM~12614594
> *new addition
> 
> 
> ...



cleannnnnnnnn what are the plans?


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jan 5 2009, 08:44 PM~12614985
> *cleannnnnnnnn what are the plans?
> *


tryin to keep this one pretty stock no hids just maybe a indash some rims and some bump in the trunk its the daily :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jan 5 2009, 09:11 PM~12615357
> *tryin to keep this one pretty stock no hids just maybe a indash some rims and some bump in the trunk its the daily  :biggrin:
> *


nice. still got the 22s?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

:0


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 5 2009, 09:43 PM~12614975
> *maaaan,... c'mon!!!! i need that bumper kit for my 2dr fleetwood! sell it to me!
> 
> make you some trades on suspension work or something!!! c'mon,.. I KNOW i got something you need :biggrin:
> *



Ill think about it, but I really like it on this car :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Jan 5 2009, 07:47 PM~12615860
> *Ill think about it, but I really like it on this car :biggrin:
> *



*you might like some wrapped and molded upper and lower arms BETTER tho :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0 





You get My last PM Empire? :dunno:


----------



## D&A1 (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D&A_@Jan 5 2009, 09:53 PM~12616807
> *
> 
> 
> ...



love this fleet...so clean


----------



## hardline90 (Dec 28, 2008)

Clean car!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jan 5 2009, 09:36 PM~12615682
> *nice. still got the 22s?
> *


naw i sold them while ago to a homeboy of mine


----------



## lowlow619 (Apr 3, 2007)

Mine


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Done Deal is for sale?










Ebay sale of Done Deal Fleetwood


?



Why?



What are you making room for in the garage?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jan 6 2009, 06:39 AM~12620171
> *Done Deal is for sale?
> 
> 
> ...


I think Im going to start a Farm and buy a few horses!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 5 2009, 10:59 PM~12616006
> *you might like some wrapped and molded upper and lower arms BETTER tho :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah those with the conti kit on my lac :biggrin:


----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 6 2009, 05:59 PM~12625454
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 you got more pics of that one?


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D&A_@Jan 5 2009, 08:53 PM~12616807
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE..*


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 6 2009, 05:59 PM~12625454
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 222222222222 ELECTRIC ROOFS!!!!!!!!!!!! DAM!!!!!! HE SHITTIN ON ******!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)




----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

I know there was some direction in here on how to fix the back window and the part number to the plastic pieces the connects the window to the window regulator. I already bought the plastic pieces i just need help to put them on the window and then onto the regulator. if anyone can help out that would be great. wish Chilton would make a book on this car already.... :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)




----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Jan 7 2009, 12:24 PM~12632099
> *I know there was some direction in here on how to fix the back window and the part number to the plastic pieces the connects the window to the window regulator. I already bought the plastic pieces i just need help to put them on the window and then onto the regulator. if anyone can help out that would be great. wish Chilton would make a book on this car already.... :biggrin:
> *


Search is down right now, when it comes back up try searching (at the bottom of this thread) for
"+window +clips"

That should bring up the info you need. I want to say it was Cali Stylz that posted it.


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

Need a little help with removing the starter (as stupid as it sounds)


My cadillac's starter just gave out on me. I went under there to remove it and DAMN!! How the hell are you supposed to get that thing out?

*There's 2 METAL transmission oil lines, a metal brace, and the Y pipe from the exhaust is also just under it!!!*

Am I not seeing something or is the only way to get it out from under there is to cut your exhaust ...........and I thought the fan design was retarded

If anyone can help me I'd appreciate it, the car's a '93 I don't know if it's the same thing for the lt1's.


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

n/m I think I figured it out.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

whose got pics of caddys with 13x5.5 looks like in the rear, dont care about the front just the rear slammed.


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 7 2009, 07:32 PM~12636259
> *whose got pics of caddys with 13x5.5 looks like in the rear, dont care about the front just the rear slammed.
> *


----------



## PiMp0r (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jan 7 2009, 09:10 PM~12637186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much extension on those aarms?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jan 7 2009, 09:10 PM~12637186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie that looks good 

hopefully ill see it in person, rollin down there in the fall


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Jan 7 2009, 09:30 PM~12637381
> *how much extension on those aarms?
> *




Looks Like A 1.5"-1.75" Extention... Its Bullyin Nicely... :yes:


----------



## PiMp0r (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 7 2009, 09:49 PM~12637544
> *Looks Like A 1.5"-1.75" Extention... Its Bullyin Nicely... :yes:
> *


yeah was wondering getting mine extended 1.5 so i wanted to know if my cars was gonna have that look :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Jan 7 2009, 01:19 PM~12633630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics freddy,,,,car looks good,,,,,,,BUT U COULDA LEFT DA COWGIRLS BANNER OUT!!!!!!!!! Lol :biggrin:


----------



## NINETYSEXLAC (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Jan 7 2009, 09:13 PM~12638471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking Good!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 7 2009, 10:59 PM~12638310
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 7 2009, 08:59 PM~12638310
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wheres da new pics of that bitch bangin da bumper homie??????????????????????????????????????????// :biggrin:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 6 2009, 07:59 PM~12625454
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :0


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Jan 7 2009, 03:19 PM~12633630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what size tires you have bro?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 8 2009, 08:19 AM~12641208
> *what size tires you have bro?
> *




im going to bet there 175/70/14s .....if your going to ride on 14s thats the only way to go


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 7 2009, 08:18 PM~12637858
> *Nice pics freddy,,,,car looks good,,,,,,,BUT U COULDA LEFT DA COWGIRLS BANNER OUT!!!!!!!!! Lol :biggrin:
> *


i think that's why they didnt give me a trophy :angry: 
fucken raider fans :angry:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 7 2009, 07:32 PM~12636259
> *whose got pics of caddys with 13x5.5 looks like in the rear, dont care about the front just the rear slammed.
> *


I got 'em in front and back, on 155/80's
Here's a few angles I had.


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Jan 8 2009, 09:21 AM~12641406
> *im going to bet there 175/70/14s .....if your going to ride on 14s thats the only way to go
> *


maybe im not anymore! :0


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Jan 8 2009, 07:21 AM~12641406
> *im going to bet there 175/70/14s .....if your going to ride on 14s thats the only way to go
> *



* :nono: :nono: :nono: 5.20x14's  *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 8 2009, 02:18 PM~12642895
> * :nono:  :nono:  :nono: 5.20x14's
> *


x2


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 8 2009, 01:18 PM~12642895
> * :nono:  :nono:  :nono: 5.20x14's
> *



maybe i should of said the only practical safe way to roll?

5.20s arent great on the highway on a big body...and there not cheap....so if you rolling 14s 175/70/14s are the best way to go for a big body.....


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Jan 8 2009, 09:55 PM~12647119
> *maybe i should of said the only practical safe way to roll?
> 
> 5.20s arent great on the highway on a big body...and there not cheap....so if you rolling 14s 175/70/14s are the best way to go for a big body.....
> *


i agree with you on that  i like the ride better on my 14s then i do on my stock with my air.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Jan 8 2009, 12:42 PM~12642574
> *I got 'em in front and back, on 155/80's
> Here's a few angles I had.
> 
> ...


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

NEWER AND OLDER PICS OF MINE


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Jan 8 2009, 07:55 PM~12647119
> *maybe i should of said the only practical safe way to roll?
> 
> 5.20s arent great on the highway on a big body...and there not cheap....so if you rolling 14s 175/70/14s are the best way to go for a big body.....
> *



*man, i roll bias play wheels on EVERYTHING I own. I drive all over the country on bias ply's...  *


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 7 2009, 10:33 PM~12639426
> *wheres da new pics of that bitch bangin da bumper homie??????????????????????????????????????????// :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: Waiting for someone to nose up and see it in person! Since there are some Haters over here! Then we can post pics!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 9 2009, 01:25 AM~12649677
> *:nono: Waiting for someone to nose up and see it in person! Since there are some Haters over here! Then we can post pics!!!  :biggrin:
> *




:0


----------



## UCEFAMILY 94 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 8 2009, 10:43 PM~12648385
> *man, i roll bias play wheels on EVERYTHING I own. I drive all over the country on bias ply's...
> *


THATS CAUSE YOUR A "G"HOMES :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

any for sale?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jan 9 2009, 12:15 AM~12650251
> *any for sale?
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 9 2009, 12:29 AM~12650338
> *:scrutinize:
> *


?????


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jan 9 2009, 12:37 AM~12650394
> *?????
> *


Ebay one right now!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 9 2009, 01:45 AM~12650451
> *Ebay one right now!
> *



:0 A 2 door convertible one :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 8 2009, 11:25 PM~12649677
> *:nono: Waiting for someone to nose up and see it in person! Since there are some Haters over here! Then we can post pics!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I feel ya on dat homie it aint no funnnnnn if u can't serve no oneeeee lol


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

1993-1996 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD PARTS FOR SALE ALL PARTS LMK

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry12651877


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 6 2009, 09:14 PM~12627715
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 222222222222 ELECTRIC ROOFS!!!!!!!!!!!! DAM!!!!!! HE SHITTIN ON ******!!!!!!!!
> *


YEAH ITS A BAD ASS BIG BODY I SOW IT AT THE STYLISTIC TOY DRIVE IN DECEMBER.....


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 8 2009, 11:43 PM~12648385
> *man, i roll bias play wheels on EVERYTHING I own. I drive all over the country on bias ply's...
> *


drive that two door to DC on bias plys... then drop it off to my house :biggrin:


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jan 9 2009, 03:15 AM~12650251
> *any for sale?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=425476


----------



## lowlow619 (Apr 3, 2007)

so. i'm sure EVERYONE asks this question. but whats better? 13's or 14's? I have 14's on mine right now. but was thinking about getting 13's. :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

*FOR SALE *
1993 FLEETWOOD WITH 85,000 ORIGINAL MILES OLD MAN DRIVEN SINE DAY ONE CAR RIDES PERFECTLY "LIKE A CADILLAC". A/C SUPER COLD NEEDS PAINT WORK BUT NOT BODY WORK, NO RUST AND NO MAJOR DENTS, ALSO NEEDS A LITLLE LOVE IN THE INTERIOR COMES WITH NEW REAR BUMPER IN WAY BETTER CONDTION THAN THE ONE THATS ON IT!$2,000 OR BEST OFFER OR TRADE FOR STOCK BANSHEE WITH TITLE THANKS LET ME KNOW


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jan 6 2009, 06:23 PM~12625664
> *:0  you got more pics of that one?
> *


THATS MY BIG BODY (2 MOONROOFS) THATS HOW WE DO IT IN L.A.


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 6 2009, 05:59 PM~12625454
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS MY BIG BODY (2 MOONROOFS)MAJESTIC L.A. CHAPTER


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow619_@Jan 9 2009, 03:58 PM~12655040
> *so. i'm sure EVERYONE asks this question. but whats better? 13's or 14's? I have 14's on mine right now. but was thinking about getting 13's.  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


i have both but i like my 13s better


but my 14s give me a better ride


----------



## lowlow619 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 9 2009, 04:48 PM~12656118
> *i have both but i like my 13s better
> but my 14s give me a better ride
> *


you have the same size for front and back?


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL+Jan 9 2009, 07:48 PM~12656118-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Jan 9 2009, 06:50 PM~12655545
> *THATS MY BIG BODY (2 MOONROOFS)MAJESTIC L.A. CHAPTER
> *


Clean as shit homie! Any more pics of it anywhere? Post some up,


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 27 2008, 01:55 PM~12274707
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TTT for this caddy


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Jan 9 2009, 11:12 AM~12651894
> *1993-1996 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD PARTS FOR SALE ALL PARTS LMK
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry12651877
> *


ttt


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Jan 9 2009, 04:50 PM~12655545
> *THATS MY BIG BODY (2 MOONROOFS)MAJESTIC L.A. CHAPTER
> *


nice lac homie u got any pics from da top just to geta peek at both them roofs open :biggrin:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

*1.5*


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

any pics of bigbodys on 1 inch :biggrin: ? on 13s?


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r+Jan 7 2009, 09:30 PM~12637381-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Jan 7 2009, 10:00 PM~12637672
> *yeah was wondering getting mine extended 1.5 so i wanted to know if my cars was gonna have that look  :cheesy:
> *



THEY ARE EXTENDED 3 INCHES :biggrin:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jan 10 2009, 01:14 AM~12659449
> *THEY ARE EXTENDED 3 INCHES :biggrin:
> *


daaaammm !! :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow619_@Jan 9 2009, 05:55 PM~12656185
> *you have the same size for front and back?
> *


yea, i got 13x7 zeniths and 14x6 chinas


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jan 9 2009, 11:14 PM~12659449
> *THEY ARE EXTENDED 3 INCHES :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 9 2009, 12:43 AM~12648385
> *man, i roll bias play wheels on EVERYTHING I own. I drive all over the country on bias ply's...
> *



pics on 5.20 14's please, thats what i'm think i want to run. :biggrin:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 10 2009, 12:22 AM~12660071
> *yea, i got 13x7 zeniths and 14x6 chinas
> *










14s








13s


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Jan 9 2009, 09:35 PM~12659048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THE COLOR COMBINATION OF THIS CADDY REALLY NICE CADDY :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Jan 9 2009, 04:48 PM~12655533
> *THATS MY BIG BODY (2 MOONROOFS) THATS HOW WE DO IT IN L.A.
> *


post up some pics


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Jan 9 2009, 10:35 PM~12659048
> *
> 
> 
> ...



anymore of this badboy....


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADDY EXTRA+Jan 10 2009, 10:13 AM~12661848-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ILL HAVE SOME NEW PICS AFTER I PUT ON THE GRILL AND ZENITH RIMS......*


----------



## HOMIEZ ONLY (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 10 2009, 07:19 PM~12664367
> *THNX !!
> 
> ILL HAVE SOME NEW PICS AFTER I PUT ON THE GRILL AND ZENITH RIMS......
> ...


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Jan 10 2009, 04:10 PM~12663256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That lays out hella nice


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 8 2009, 12:17 AM~12638515
> *Looking Good!!!
> *


thanks Bro


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Jan 10 2009, 08:25 PM~12664824
> *That lays out hella nice
> *




X2...


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Jan 10 2009, 07:25 PM~12664824
> *That lays out hella nice
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

I was cutting the top off and fell asleep at the wheel! Cutting wheel that is!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KNDYLAC (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 10 2009, 11:05 PM~12667136
> *I was cutting the top off and fell asleep at the wheel! Cutting wheel that is!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jan 9 2009, 04:13 PM~12655176
> *FOR SALE
> 1993 FLEETWOOD WITH 85,000 ORIGINAL MILES OLD MAN DRIVEN SINE DAY ONE CAR RIDES PERFECTLY "LIKE A CADILLAC". A/C SUPER COLD NEEDS PAINT WORK BUT NOT BODY WORK, NO RUST AND NO MAJOR DENTS, ALSO NEEDS A LITLLE LOVE IN THE INTERIOR COMES WITH NEW REAR BUMPER IN WAY BETTER CONDTION THAN THE ONE THATS ON IT!$2,000 OR BEST OFFER OR TRADE FOR STOCK BANSHEE  WITH TITLE THANKS LET ME KNOW
> 
> ...


where's it located homie


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNDYLAC_@Jan 11 2009, 01:07 AM~12667152
> *:0
> *


sup homie


----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Jan 10 2009, 02:10 PM~12663256
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what can i do too make mine lay out hard like that this is mine slammed


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 10 2009, 11:05 PM~12667136
> *I was cutting the top off and fell asleep at the wheel! Cutting wheel that is!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELL NO :biggrin: FU*KIT!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Jan 10 2009, 11:56 PM~12667523
> *HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELL NO :biggrin: FU*KIT!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## KNDYLAC (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 10 2009, 11:36 PM~12667376
> *sup homie
> *


nothing much homie, just been working on the fleetwood.... i dunno if ill have it out next weekend, but i'll be at dana's shop either in the lac or in the cutty. you taking yours? and when you putting 13s on it?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 11 2009, 01:05 AM~12667136
> *I was cutting the top off and fell asleep at the wheel! Cutting wheel that is!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...
















:roflmao:


----------



## Shortdog93 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Jan 8 2009, 09:40 PM~12648345
> *NEWER AND OLDER PICS OF MINE
> 
> 
> ...


baddas lac! :yes: :yes:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNDYLAC_@Jan 11 2009, 02:19 AM~12667669
> *nothing much homie, just been working on the fleetwood.... i dunno if ill have it out next weekend, but i'll be at dana's shop either in the lac or in the cutty. you taking yours? and when you putting 13s on it?
> *


yeah ill be driving my lac up there, 
ill tell you all about it then :0


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jan 11 2009, 12:28 AM~12667318
> *where's it located homie
> *


MIAMI FLORIDA


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@Jan 11 2009, 01:52 AM~12667490
> *what can i do too make mine lay out hard like that this is mine slammed
> 
> 
> ...


cut your coils.......not a good idea if sumthin breaks your gonna be stuck


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 11 2009, 10:12 AM~12668716
> *cut your coils.......not a good idea if sumthin breaks your gonna be stuck
> *


happened to me  
had to drive home with the back completely dumped out... 
burned up one of my tires white walls to shit :uh:


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Got a ? How do you take the front door panels off. Anyone got a step by step? Thanks in advance.


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Jan 9 2009, 09:35 PM~12659048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I THINK IT WOULD LOOK MORE BADASS IF YOU WOULD GOLD LEAF AND PINSTRIP LOVE THE CADDY :thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Jan 11 2009, 01:58 PM~12669909
> *Got a ?  How do you take the front door panels off.  Anyone got a step by step?  Thanks in advance.
> *


if u wanna do it and not break any of the clips go to a auto parts store and buy this










then just remove all the clips or w/e theyre called and start unplugging the door light seat adjuster etc from the door panel and u should be str8


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Cool but are there any hidden screws?


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADDY EXTRA_@Jan 11 2009, 12:26 PM~12670064
> *I THINK IT WOULD LOOK MORE BADASS IF YOU WOULD GOLD LEAF AND PINSTRIP LOVE THE CADDY :thumbsup:
> *


*THATS NEXT...*


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Jan 11 2009, 02:38 PM~12670139
> *Cool but are there any hidden screws?
> *


that i remember no there arent any screws


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## hardline90 (Dec 28, 2008)

:banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

i got 65 SS project any 1 wanna trade 4 a fleetwood


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84regal_@Jan 12 2009, 12:14 AM~12675845
> *i got 65 SS project  any 1 wanna trade 4 a fleetwood
> *


PICS ???


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

new emblems new tail lights seats n door panels any 1 interested PM me


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 10 2009, 05:19 PM~12664367
> *THNX !!
> 
> ILL HAVE SOME NEW PICS AFTER I PUT ON THE GRILL AND ZENITH RIMS......
> ...



cool...
make sure you remember, i wanna see that mofo :biggrin:


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Jan 11 2009, 01:38 PM~12670139
> *Cool but are there any hidden screws?
> *



The only screws are where you pull the handle to open the door and and lift the handle that close the door and theres 2 there. so total of 3 screws. then all you have to do is pop out the clips. I suggest that tool homie said or else they will break.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

just sharing some old pics


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

ok so i bought these clips to fix my window and tried to put them in last night. how the hell does that bar snap into that plastic piece. i tried for like 3 hrs last night seems like the ball on the bar is to big for the hole of the plastic piece. HEEEEELLLLLPPPPP


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Jan 12 2009, 05:06 PM~12681318
> *ok so i bought these clips to fix my window and tried to put them in last night. how the hell does that bar snap into that plastic piece. i tried for like 3 hrs last night seems like the ball on the bar is to big for the hole of the plastic piece. HEEEEELLLLLPPPPP
> 
> 
> ...


it just takes some muscle. i use a large pair of channel locks or vise grips to squeeze them together. i know the first time i thought it was impossible too. a little white lithium grease will help also, the track needs to be lubricated anyways


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 12 2009, 02:06 PM~12679943
> *just sharing some old pics
> 
> 
> ...


i never liked the outside color of that car, 
but i always liked how he put original 80s pillow top seats in it


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213+Jan 12 2009, 05:06 PM~12681318-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could be wrong, but I thought I read that it helps to soak the clips in hot water first. :dunno:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 12 2009, 06:07 PM~12681934
> *i never liked the outside color of that car,
> but i always liked how he put original 80s pillow top seats in it
> *


 :yes: Those seats look good, especially in black


----------



## 93CADILLAQ (Mar 14, 2005)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93CADILLAQ_@Jan 12 2009, 07:31 PM~12682765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very cool, i almost went with a similar design for my enclosure, 
but i wanted to access all my suspension shit a little easier


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Jan 12 2009, 06:57 PM~12682446
> *I could be wrong, but I thought I read that it helps to soak the clips in hot water first. :dunno:
> *


yea it compresses them


----------



## 93CADILLAQ (Mar 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 12 2009, 07:54 PM~12683024
> *very cool, i almost went with a similar design for my enclosure,
> but i wanted to access all my suspension shit a little easier
> *


Thans, there's 4 15's behind the plexiglass, it takes a couple of minutes to get in there, i hae access panels. But i'll probably have to redo to fit other stuff in there.


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 12 2009, 12:06 PM~12679943
> *just sharing some old pics
> 
> 
> ...


THAT WAS THEN THIS IS NOW


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

AND SOME MORE STILL NOT DONE :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jan 12 2009, 06:56 PM~12683740
> *AND SOME MORE STILL NOT DONE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Jan 12 2009, 09:36 AM~12678735
> *cool...
> make sure you remember, i wanna see that mofo  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

IS THE FRONT LAID ON THAT GRAY CADI???????


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 12 2009, 05:04 PM~12681888
> *it just takes some muscle. i use a large pair of channel locks or vise grips to squeeze them together. i know the first time i thought it was impossible too. a little white lithium grease will help also, the track needs to be lubricated anyways
> *




yeah im try that some people are saying just to buy the oem one like this


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jan 12 2009, 06:56 PM~12683740
> *AND SOME MORE STILL NOT DONE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That looks SOOOOOOOOO much better!!! I never would have thought that was the same car! :thumbsup:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THELORD4RMGT_@Dec 21 2008, 03:57 PM~12491182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 BULL DOGGIN! THATS WHATS UP? I NOTICED U GOTTA GIVE BIG BODIES ALIL EXTRA EXTENTSION>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> WHAT SIZW AREA THEY EXTENDED?? 2 1/2 INCHES?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Jan 12 2009, 11:14 PM~12686069
> *yeah im try that some people are saying just to buy the oem one like this
> 
> 
> ...


I used them before too and it was the same thing. You just need to get something to squeeze it together.


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> 2 sun roofs so gangsta where can you find them at ??? shaq got thoes in his DTS


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> > 2 sun roofs so gangsta where can you find them at ??? shaq got thoes in his DTS
> 
> 
> He took them out of Shaq's DTS :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 13 2009, 01:19 AM~12688117
> *He took them out of Shaq's DTS  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 12 2009, 10:20 PM~12686187
> *That looks SOOOOOOOOO much better!!! I never would have thought that was the same car!  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jan 12 2009, 10:26 PM~12686316
> *BULL DOGGIN! THATS WHATS  UP? I NOTICED U GOTTA GIVE  BIG BODIES ALIL EXTRA EXTENTSION>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  WHAT  SIZW AREA THEY  EXTENDED?? 2 1/2 INCHES?
> *


the a-arms are 2 inches and is im right the belly is almost 2 also i think BIG DOE should know


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 13 2009, 01:19 AM~12688117
> *He took them out of Shaq's DTS  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: That's gangsta


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)

Father pulls son from burning car at Tom Bass Park - 1/12/09
I HOPE EVERYTHING GOES WELL WITH THE BURN LOWRIDER AND HIS FAMILY.
RENAUL HILL OBSESSION C.C. CHARLOTTE, NC

CLICK LINK http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=...ocal&id=6597678

Subject: Tragic Accident of a Houston Lowrider family. (please forward to friends/family)
To: [email protected], [email protected]

A member of Maniacos car club (Thomas Mechell) had a tragic accident. His car caught fire and his three year old son (Roland Mechell) was trapped and severely burned at a local Houston picnic gathering of lowriders and custom cars. The brave father and mother were able to remove the child from the vehicle but also suffered burns.The family will need to be transported to California for proper treatment. At this moment we are trying to raise money to pay for the transporting of the child. We are seeking generous help to alleviate this burden during a very difficult time. If you are interested in donating $1, $5, $10 or more, please do so at any Wells Fargo Bank @ this account #

Roland J. Mechell
acct#5358364635

or paypal @ [email protected]




















CLICK LINK http://www.39online.com/pages/landing_news...2691&feedID=155


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213+Jan 12 2009, 11:14 PM~12686069-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.impalassforum.com/tech/interior...owfix/index.htm


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

that covers it :thumbsup: 

Also you need to roll the window up/down to get it to the right position so you can get ahold of it properly. The back windows are a little more cramped.


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 13 2009, 02:21 PM~12692037
> *that covers it  :thumbsup:
> 
> Also you need to roll the window up/down to get it to the right position so you can get ahold of it properly. The back windows are a little more cramped.
> *


When I replaced mine...the Caddi dealership said they no longer made the OE clips like the one pictured. They sold me a totally different one that can no longer break in half when trying to squeeze the ball back in. They work perfectly as well...........


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

9z8eLefus4I&feature


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Anyone got that lock in the trunk?? :20 in

Ive never seen that B-4


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

here are some pic form this weekend going to its new home :biggrin: ( i toke it out my parents house)


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 13 2009, 03:37 PM~12692595
> *Anyone got that lock in the trunk?? :20 in
> 
> Ive never seen that B-4
> *


 :nosad: I saw something about those the other day, it's not on mine.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 13 2009, 01:37 PM~12692595
> *Anyone got that lock in the trunk?? :20 in
> 
> Ive never seen that B-4
> *


I DO :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 13 2009, 04:01 PM~12692783
> *I DO  :biggrin:
> *



X2


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 13 2009, 03:37 PM~12692595
> *Anyone got that lock in the trunk?? :20 in
> 
> Ive never seen that B-4
> *




I Have It In Mines...


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham+Jan 11 2009, 01:35 PM~12670128-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good advice right there... here is a link I had found detailing the window fix. I personally punked out and paid my boy to do it for me :biggrin: was really easy....




To watch him do it. :0  

http://www.impalassforum.com/tech/interior...owfix/index.htm


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

anyone out there got any pics of "angeldust" from the big "m"


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 13 2009, 04:56 PM~12693719
> *Good advice right there... here is a link I had found detailing the window fix. I personally punked out and paid my boy to do it for me  :biggrin: was really easy....
> To watch him do it.  :0
> 
> ...


did 1 of mine today only took a little while, soaked it in hot water while I took apart the door panel, snnaped right in with some channel lock pliers, greased up the track and that was it !


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THELORD4RMGT_@Jan 13 2009, 09:12 AM~12690384
> *the a-arms are 2 inches and is im right the belly is almost 2 also i think BIG DOE  should know
> *


SPLIT BELLY??? HOW THEY DO THAT I STILL DONT UNDERSTAND THAT!!


----------



## B.dizzle (Mar 1, 2008)

whats up homeis quick ? whats the Pros & Cons of the extended skirts, I was thinking about ordering some for my 96,but I heard that you cant 3-wheel with them,& they come off easy..


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> car looking good bro :biggrin: ill add another
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jan 13 2009, 09:57 PM~12697646
> *SPLIT BELLY??? HOW THEY DO THAT  I STILL  DONT  UNDERSTAND THAT!!
> *


 :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 13 2009, 01:37 PM~12692595
> *Anyone got that lock in the trunk?? :20 in
> 
> Ive never seen that B-4
> *


 :thumbsup: Thats a Big 10 / 4 good buddy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 14 2009, 04:16 AM~12699681
> *:nono:  :biggrin:
> *


Ok not how but why? What will you gain by splitting the belly.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 13 2009, 04:56 PM~12693719
> *Good advice right there... here is a link I had found detailing the window fix. I personally punked out and paid my boy to do it for me  :biggrin: was really easy....
> To watch him do it.  :0
> 
> ...



man after reading all those posing and that stuff you sent me yesterday i was able to snap them right in also. thanks for all the help. i got both my back windows fixed.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 13 2009, 01:37 PM~12692595
> *Anyone got that lock in the trunk?? :20 in
> 
> Ive never seen that B-4
> *


mine had it but i took it out. it was in the way of my set up :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jan 12 2009, 09:56 PM~12685719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Any more info on this caddi??? I like the 2 moonroofs, anyone know what kind of car theyr from??


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Jan 14 2009, 07:14 PM~12705072
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 14 2009, 11:25 PM~12708102
> *:0
> *


THERE U GO SCRILLA I GOT A NEW PIC :roflmao: :roflmao: THE QUALITY IS SHITTY BUT HEY ITS A NEW PIC .... :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jan 14 2009, 08:50 AM~12700762
> *Ok not how but why? What will you gain by splitting the belly.
> *


 :dunno: :happysad: :tongue: :biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Jan 14 2009, 07:14 PM~12705072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

Just saw this for sale in the classifieds :0


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 15 2009, 10:57 AM~12711943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: that mugg is tight !!


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Jan 14 2009, 08:55 PM~12707658
> *Any more info on this caddi??? I like the 2 moonroofs, anyone know what kind of car theyr from??
> *


THATS MY CAR HOMIE I WILL POST MORE PICTURE LATER BUT I TOOK IT TO A SHOP HERE IN L.A.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

ok one more......


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Jan 15 2009, 12:03 AM~12708658
> *THERE U GO SCRILLA I GOT A NEW PIC  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THE QUALITY IS SHITTY BUT HEY ITS A NEW PIC .... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 15 2009, 12:31 PM~12712686
> *ok one more......
> 
> 
> ...




:cheesy:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 15 2009, 12:31 PM~12712686
> *ok one more......
> 
> 
> ...



More more more


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Comes with a ladder . . .lol


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 15 2009, 08:57 AM~12711943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats how the *~M~* does it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Renaul_@Jan 13 2009, 09:59 AM~12690785
> *Father pulls son from burning car at Tom Bass Park - 1/12/09
> I HOPE EVERYTHING GOES WELL WITH THE BURN LOWRIDER AND HIS FAMILY.
> RENAUL HILL OBSESSION C.C. CHARLOTTE, NC
> ...


Hey folks please look into this my boys son really needs all da help he can get


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 15 2009, 05:52 PM~12715413
> *Hey folks please look into this my boys son really needs all da help he can get
> *


My clubs arranging donations this weekend


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 15 2009, 10:31 AM~12712686
> *ok one more......
> 
> 
> ...


*I LIKEY !! * :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 15 2009, 10:57 AM~12711943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice!!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIGFRED VC 805 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 15 2009, 02:11 PM~12714520
> *Thats how the ~M~ does it!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 16 2009, 11:36 PM~12728949
> *
> 
> 
> ...



a lil bigger pic plz :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

Here ya go Homie


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Chulow, *BUBBA-D*

:wave:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jan 17 2009, 06:34 AM~12731194
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Chulow, BUBBA-D
> 
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Jan 14 2009, 10:55 PM~12707658
> *Any more info on this caddi??? I like the 2 moonroofs, anyone know what kind of car theyr from??
> *


they are aftermarket roofs......there's a place here in houston that sells them but they are only like 38" and they only open halfway.....would look very good the backseat of a cutlass or a regal....if you can get over it only open halfway


----------



## B.dizzle (Mar 1, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Jan 17 2009, 07:57 PM~12735178
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice and clean :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WESIDE63_@Nov 24 2008, 12:52 PM~12242995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 where can i get that trunk?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Jan 17 2009, 11:26 PM~12737802
> *where can i get that trunk?
> *


 :werd:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

! wwwaaaannnnttttt a *CADILLAC*.....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mauriceindividuals_@Jan 17 2009, 10:02 PM~12737237
> *HERES A LIL SOMETHING IM WORKING ON!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 18 2009, 12:54 PM~12739861
> *! wwwaaaannnnttttt a CADILLAC.....
> *



I KNOW SOMEBODY SELLING A CLEAN ONE :biggrin:


----------



## MRMUGMENOW96 (Nov 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jan 13 2009, 03:04 PM~12692812
> *X2
> *


i HAD it in mine.removed it so rack wud fit right


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jan 18 2009, 06:25 PM~12741928
> *I KNOW SOMEBODY SELLING A CLEAN ONE :biggrin:
> *



let me know d....


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 15 2009, 09:57 AM~12711943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whoa! nice!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 18 2009, 12:54 PM~12739861
> *! wwwaaaannnnttttt a CADILLAC.....
> *




Whats Keeping You? :dunno:


Come Get It... :yes:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 19 2009, 12:04 AM~12744898
> *Whats Keeping You? :dunno:
> Come Get It... :yes:
> *




LET ME SEE........... RIGHT NOW ........










































$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Jan 18 2009, 12:26 AM~12737802
> *where can i get that trunk?
> *


thats custom homie


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

anyone else got info on this caddy for the foreign country :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 19 2009, 02:39 PM~12749325
> *anyone else got info on this caddy for the foreign country :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

TTT for the big bodies


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Jan 17 2009, 10:26 PM~12737802
> *where can i get that trunk?
> *


You already have it. All you have to do now is go to the stealership or junk-yard and get the third brake light and have it molded in. :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 19 2009, 02:39 PM~12749325
> *anyone else got info on this caddy for the foreign country :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Chino's big body out of Paris, France...Painted in Belgium by the shop pro rider I think...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

^^^^^^^
thanks


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

made in dade big bodies  

4 those who think miami aint got any... :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jan 19 2009, 09:42 PM~12755244
> *made in dade big bodies
> 
> 4 those who think miami aint got any...  :biggrin:
> ...


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## CE4LIFE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jan 12 2009, 06:56 PM~12683740
> *AND SOME MORE STILL NOT DONE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


th
ats tight bro keep up the good work


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jan 19 2009, 11:42 PM~12755244
> *made in dade big bodies
> 
> 4 those who think miami aint got any...  :biggrin:
> ...


To add to that


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

ATTACK OF THE CADILLACS :0


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigbody93_@Jan 20 2009, 10:08 AM~12758410
> *ATTACK OF THE CADILLACS :0
> *



You know that's why EVERYONE comes here. To SEE the Cadillacs. lol


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

damn where are all these lacs from dade county at.....they need to come back out....


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 20 2009, 12:07 PM~12759497
> *damn where are all these lacs from dade county at.....they need to come back out....
> *


Most of them are out and a few in the shops waiting to come back out.


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 20 2009, 03:33 AM~12757731
> *th
> ats tight bro keep up the good work
> *


thanks homie


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## josh anderson (Dec 25, 2006)

hey dose anyone know if you put Ds on the back of a 93 fleetwood can i drive it all the way down. right now i rub if it gets half way down my rim. thanks for the help


----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigbody93_@Jan 20 2009, 08:08 AM~12758410
> *ATTACK OF THE CADILLACS :0
> *


DAMN IM PROUD 2 OWN A BIG BODY :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jan 20 2009, 02:50 PM~12761164
> *Most of them are out and a few in the shops waiting to come back out.
> *



hope to see some sunday.... :thumbsup:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Do you regret chopping your trunk up? 
I want to do it to gain more wasted space for my sub box. But not sure if the problems are worth cutting it up? Do you still have truck pressure holding it down? Or if you hit a large bump will it jump up because the trunk bars are not holding it down on that side. I know the trunk is still latched on the other side. But will the trunk move up now that the bars are not there to hold it?


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kid Dee_@Jan 20 2009, 02:33 PM~12762029
> *DAMN IM PROUD 2 OWN A BIG BODY  :biggrin:
> *


ME TOO :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

DAM THATS MY CAR WHEN I HAD FIRST GOT IT :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jan 20 2009, 05:53 PM~12762687
> *DAM THATS MY CAR WHEN I HAD FIRST GOT IT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



i remember i loved it like this.....




cant wait for the new makeover for the 09 :biggrin:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 20 2009, 05:57 PM~12762732
> *i remember i loved it like this.....
> cant wait for the new makeover for the 09  :biggrin:
> *



YEA I MISS THAT SHIT 2 BUT YOU GOTTA KEEP CHANGING SHIT UP :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> just sharing some old pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Why Ask Why? :roflmao:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 20 2009, 07:31 PM~12763776
> *Why Ask Why? :roflmao:
> *



x 2


----------



## CE4LIFE (Feb 5, 2007)

> > just sharing some old pics
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> > Why would you do this?
> 
> 
> 
> to have heated reclining seats in both rows of seats


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 20 2009, 08:12 PM~12764187
> *x 2
> *




Heres A Better Question:


Why Is It Soo Damn Hard To Negotiate A Deal? :dunno:

You Like, You Buy. You Dont Have Enough, You Make Offer. You Are Far Away, You Ask If I Can Deliver Or Meet...  

You Dont Lowball And Offer 1200, You Dont Say YES YES YES Without Having Money, No I Dont Want Your Honda Civic LX, No I Wont Accept Your Lowball Offer AND Bring It To You Cross Country For Free... :angry: 

DAMN Man, Where My People Who Want To Make A Deal At? :dunno:

This Shit Has To GO GO GO... :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 20 2009, 11:33 PM~12767377
> *Heres A Better Question:
> Why Is It Soo Damn Hard To Negotiate A Deal? :dunno:
> 
> ...


Very well put


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 21 2009, 12:33 AM~12767377
> *Heres A Better Question:
> Why Is It Soo Damn Hard To Negotiate A Deal? :dunno:
> 
> ...



Everyone wants it all for nothing...lol Just keep trying.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 20 2009, 11:50 PM~12766818
> *to have heated reclining seats in both rows of seats
> *


X2

And the owner of the car has had 5 different seat combination's and interior colors and material. 

I don't think he kept the rear seats as the captain chairs but I haven't see that car in a few years myself.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jan 20 2009, 04:56 PM~12762256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U might want to ask my homie Big Pat the other (Lac of Respect) on here. Thats his car. Ive seen it many times and that trunk works like any other trunk ive seen. Its just suicide thats all. But u can find him on Rollers Only Austin Tx(ATX) on the Car Club topics. He'll be happy to answer that question for u.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Jan 21 2009, 02:21 AM~12768632-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed... For Anyone Reading This And Is Interested, Feel Free To Shoot Me A PM. Lets Work Something Out. :thumbsup:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jan 21 2009, 04:00 PM~12772479
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN THATS AN OLD PIC.....

WHAT PICNIC WAS THIS FROM. ?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jan 20 2009, 10:17 AM~12758487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 
:biggrin:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

/quote]
Did you have the dash emblem made or did you do that yourself? :wow:

I had it cnc'd.... :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

ttt











this is a really nice ride love the gold leaf !


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Jan 21 2009, 11:03 PM~12777201
> * ttt
> 
> 
> ...




:yes:



Bad Ass Color Combo...


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by josh anderson_@Jan 20 2009, 04:32 PM~12762022
> *hey dose anyone know if you put Ds on the back of a 93 fleetwood can i drive it all the way down. right now i rub if it gets half way down my rim. thanks for the help
> *


D's yes, Chinas no unless you run 13x5.5

Check here for more info
13" on Big Body Fleetwoods '93-'96


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

HEY YOGI WHOS IS THAT 


THAT BITCH IS FUCKIN BEAUTIFUL...


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by josh anderson+Jan 20 2009, 04:32 PM~12762022-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'm on 13x7 chinas and ride my car with the rear all the way down with no rubbing at all.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jan 22 2009, 08:29 AM~12780236
> *
> 
> 
> ...



very nice


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by area651rider_@Jan 22 2009, 08:41 AM~12780258
> *i'm on 13x7 chinas and ride my car with the rear all the way down with no rubbing at all.
> *


Ur lucky my shit grinds like a mother :uh: :angry:


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jan 22 2009, 06:29 AM~12780236
> *
> 
> 
> ...



one of the baddest that i've seen.....what kind, and size of tires are those bro


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

i got a 1994 fleewood for sale 3 pumps works great..it has screens and reinforced frame and extended a-arms and much more 6000.00 need to get rid of ASAP so shoot me some offers...the car is in wichita falls, tx.


----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Jan 22 2009, 05:03 PM~12777201
> * ttt
> 
> 
> ...


X2 Dam nice cadi


----------



## NINETYSEXLAC (Nov 12, 2008)

MISTER ED Yesterday, 10:38 PM | | Post #15805 

1 OF DA BEST

Posts: 1,842
Joined: Jul 2006
From: three-o-five. dade co.
Car Club: LOYALTY carclub




HEY YOGI WHOS IS THAT 


THAT BITCH IS FUCKIN BEAUTIFUL... 


--------------------

its mine. thanks


----------



## NINETYSEXLAC (Nov 12, 2008)

freddylokz..... they are hercules 175/70 r 14


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETYSEXLAC_@Jan 22 2009, 09:25 PM~12786453
> *MISTER ED  Yesterday, 10:38 PM    |  | Post #15805
> 
> 1 OF DA BEST
> ...



ANY INTERIOR PICS...


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 22 2009, 02:26 PM~12782420
> *nice.... can you post pics of the caddy in the 93-96 big body fest..  :biggrin:
> thanks
> *


*Here you go MISTER ED  *


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jan 22 2009, 08:29 AM~12780236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking real good!!!!


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

need some help homies i want to know where to grind on my 95 bigbody, my 14s rub only on the pass side thanks


----------



## NINETYSEXLAC (Nov 12, 2008)

SOME INTERIOR PICS.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

thanks *EAZY* and *NINETYSEXLAC* 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:wave: [email protected]

:thumbsup:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by area651rider_@Jan 22 2009, 08:41 AM~12780258
> *i'm on 13x7 chinas and ride my car with the rear all the way down with no rubbing at all.
> *


Yeah, some people can do it. Seems these cars and/or the chinas can be different.
I'm thinking about trying myself, I'm over the 13x5.5's 

How low is yours in the back? post some pics with it dumped


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

i want to see trunk set ups as well..........


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETYSEXLAC_@Jan 23 2009, 02:36 AM~12789581
> *SOME INTERIOR PICS.
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good, Thats the exact same way im doing mine, but mine will be Black. Do you have any of the front front seats


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 23 2009, 11:55 AM~12791711
> *:wave: [email protected]
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *





:nicoderm:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 23 2009, 07:23 PM~12796464
> *ttt
> *



can i see bigger pic of avatar :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC HD (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## ack1 (Jun 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 31 2008, 01:34 PM~12569845
> *if they are chinas, they are going to rub in the back but for the front you just need to grind down your calipers
> just get some daytons or zeniths and youll be ok
> *


thanx :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## CHOLOSPORT (Jan 27, 2003)

*TTT*


----------



## Shortdog93 (Jun 2, 2008)

my 93


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Shortdog93_@Jan 24 2009, 05:03 PM~12803940
> *my 93
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 23 2009, 09:59 PM~12797297
> *can i see bigger pic of avatar :biggrin:
> *


this is the biggest i got it...










i got it from the west coast custom trailer in a pic then i chopped it to the sign you see now.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Jan 23 2009, 11:56 AM~12791723
> *Yeah, some people can do it. Seems these cars and/or the chinas can be different.
> I'm thinking about trying myself, I'm over the 13x5.5's
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

It Sell Yet LOR? :dunno:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 25 2009, 06:41 PM~12811683
> *It Sell Yet LOR? :dunno:
> *


 :nosad: :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 25 2009, 02:06 AM~12807455
> *:0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 25 2009, 08:53 PM~12811816
> *:nosad:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jan 25 2009, 09:05 PM~12811966
> *:uh:
> *





:angry:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 25 2009, 08:06 PM~12812626
> *:angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jan 25 2009, 10:17 PM~12812761
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 25 2009, 10:39 PM~12814478
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ya guey :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 26 2009, 12:39 AM~12814478
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wave:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## 68 N u O me 1 (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Jan 21 2009, 08:55 PM~12778067
> *D's yes, Chinas no unless you run 13x5.5
> 
> Check here for more info
> ...


*i got 13x7 chinas on my daily with only a slight rub when hittin corners with the ass layed all the way.... the skirts were shaved a lil by the lips of the rims, jus like a hynas :biggrin: 
here's a pic of my daily driver....








here's a couple of pics of the other lac's that made it to Livin' the Low Life shoot...
















































Vida with Kita...* :thumbsup:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Great work. Always Upgrading. Flawless.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by area651rider+Jan 25 2009, 11:59 AM~12808406-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: They need a big body episode :biggrin:


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC HD_@Jan 23 2009, 09:24 PM~12797538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


was this an vegas car before????


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Jan 26 2009, 11:00 AM~12817103
> *
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: They need a big body episode  :biggrin:
> *


i conquer..... :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

HERES MY BIG BODY FROM MAJESTICS LOS ANGELES


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

HERES ANOTHER SHOT


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

i like it.....


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 26 2009, 01:34 PM~12818128
> *i conquer..... :thumbsup:
> *


Conquer, or concur? :dunno:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

THIS THE ONLY ONE WITH 2 MOONROOF OUT THERE


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Jan 26 2009, 12:17 PM~12818527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :worship:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 26 2009, 12:19 PM~12818542
> *:0  :worship:
> *


 :biggrin: THATS SOME GANGSTA SHIT


----------



## certified g (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 26 2009, 02:14 PM~12818501
> *Conquer, or concur? :dunno:
> *



YOU KNOW WHAT I MEANT :biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK+Jan 26 2009, 02:07 PM~12818435-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Spell Check in the house! :biggrin:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jan 26 2009, 08:41 AM~12816453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 










Thanks...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Jan 26 2009, 12:07 PM~12818435
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is badass homie!!


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jan 26 2009, 09:45 AM~12816478
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

for sale
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=455097


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 26 2009, 02:41 PM~12818746
> *YOU KNOW WHAT I MEANT  :biggrin:
> *





:dunno:







:roflmao:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

whats the difference in caprice spindles and the bigbody ones? 

why can caprice ones have 13s bolt right on and bigbodys need grinding? whats smaller?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 26 2009, 09:00 PM~12823616
> *whats the difference in caprice spindles and the bigbody ones?
> 
> why can caprice ones have 13s bolt right on and bigbodys need grinding? whats smaller?
> *


i put the whole caprice spindles and calipers and disks and everything

and i didnt have to grind anything for 13s


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 26 2009, 11:15 PM~12823832
> *i put the whole caprice spindles and calipers and disks and everything
> 
> and i didnt have to grind anything for 13s
> *


which year caprice?


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 26 2009, 11:15 PM~12823832
> *i put the whole caprice spindles and calipers and disks and everything
> 
> and i didnt have to grind anything for 13s
> *


So what did you do about the anti lock brakes and the cars computer? Or is your a 93 or 94?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Jan 26 2009, 02:41 PM~12818746-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 26 2009, 10:37 PM~12825031
> *which year caprice?
> *


i believe it was an 81


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jan 27 2009, 05:51 AM~12826844
> *So what did you do about the anti lock brakes and the cars computer? Or is your a 93 or 94?
> *


its a 93 and i dont have the anti lock brakes anymore i dont think


but ill let you know for sure


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Nice pic Chulow....


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jan 27 2009, 01:57 PM~12829881
> *
> *


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jan 27 2009, 02:57 PM~12829881
> *
> *



Now that is what makes a picture. . . . 

A good cameraman and a great Lowrider. Keep up the great pictures.


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Jan 27 2009, 01:33 PM~12830277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ARE THOSE 38'S OR 42'S??? EITHER WAY ITS LOOKS FUKEN SICK VERY UNIQUE...!!!....I CHECK IT OUT A FEW MONTHS AGO AT THE STYLISTIC TOY DRIVE....


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Martian+Jan 27 2009, 04:05 PM~12829963-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks homies


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Jan 27 2009, 02:36 PM~12831020
> *ARE THOSE 38'S OR 42'S??? EITHER WAY ITS LOOKS FUKEN SICK VERY UNIQUE...!!!....I CHECK IT OUT A FEW MONTHS AGO AT THE STYLISTIC TOY DRIVE....
> *


IF I'M NOT MISTAKEN THERE 38'S .


----------



## lowlow619 (Apr 3, 2007)

anyone know of a website where I can get parts for a big body? moldings, skirts, grille, etc>???? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jan 27 2009, 03:57 PM~12829881
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow619_@Jan 27 2009, 05:38 PM~12831588
> *anyone know of a website where I can get parts for a big body? moldings, skirts, grille, etc>????  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


If its OEM parts you need I use Rockauto. Normal Prices but great on the diagrams to find the right part. Good luck.


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 27 2009, 10:35 PM~12832990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

i need 1 of these or ill take a set.... ----- OR i really just need the center part of the emblem - that part fell off my caddy :angry: so i still have the wreath just need the rest....but either way let me know what you got










found some on ebay but i figured id check here first 

pm me i got paypal


----------



## B.dizzle (Mar 1, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

might be selling my lac...hit me up if interested


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Jan 28 2009, 10:02 AM~12835149
> *i need 1 of these or ill take a set.... ----- OR i really just need the center part of the emblem - that part fell off my caddy :angry: so i still have the wreath just need the rest....but either way let me know what you got
> 
> 
> ...




Are These The Ones By The Rear Glass On The Top Shell?

They Look Like The Smaller Ones Found On The Old Caddies... LMK I Might Have A Few...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Jan 28 2009, 12:33 PM~12836451
> *might be selling my lac...hit me up if interested
> *




Again? :dunno:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I NEED A CENTER GOLD GRILL???????????????


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 28 2009, 10:42 AM~12836555
> *Again? :dunno:
> *



last time i got some pretty good offers, but i just didn't wanna let it go......now, i might have to let it go....


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jan 27 2009, 02:57 PM~12829881
> *
> *



:biggrin: MAJESTICS MIAMI :biggrin:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jan 27 2009, 12:57 PM~12829881
> *
> *


any more pictures....??????? looks bad ass...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Jan 28 2009, 02:23 PM~12837635
> *any more pictures....??????? looks bad ass...
> *


ASK AND YOU SHALL RECEIVE.... :biggrin: 
























AND OF COURSE PRESIDENTIAL SYMBOL..


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

just picked up some chrome and green spokes and they are a shade lighter than my paint ... i think its ok what u guys think


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 28 2009, 12:36 PM~12837733
> *ASK AND YOU SHALL RECEIVE.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats how the *~M~* does it!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 28 2009, 12:43 PM~12836572
> *I NEED A CENTER GOLD GRILL???????????????
> *




Gotta Love Deductibles... :yes:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Jan 28 2009, 12:52 PM~12836650
> *last time i got some pretty good offers, but i just didn't wanna let it go......now, i might have to let it go....
> *






Good Luck Homie...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanchez213_@Jan 28 2009, 04:50 PM~12839029
> *just picked up some chrome and green spokes and they are a shade lighter than my paint ... i think its ok what u guys think
> 
> 
> ...





Can Definitely Notice The Difference But It Still Looks Good... :yes:


Get A Good Deal On Em? Why Didnt You Color Match? :dunno:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 28 2009, 12:40 PM~12836540
> *Are These The Ones By The Rear Glass On The Top Shell?
> 
> They Look Like The Smaller Ones Found On The Old Caddies... LMK I Might Have A Few...
> *


yep...like in this pic just posted










and where does one get those :cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

found those presidential ones on ebay....139 :0 wow lol


----------



## LowProLac (Nov 4, 2008)

Whats up guys?! I know this place is for posting pics.. but I have a question.. I woke up this mrning and my fuckin dash was cracked... Does anyone have a clue how hard it is to recover one or does anyone know where I can get a cover for the time being?


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jan 26 2009, 06:41 AM~12816453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHITS BAD ONE OF THE TIGHTEST LACCS OUT :biggrin:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 28 2009, 04:51 PM~12840275
> *Can Definitely Notice The Difference But It Still Looks Good... :yes:
> Get A Good Deal On Em? Why Didnt You Color Match? :dunno:
> *


i'm gonna paint the car this summer but until then i wanted some 13s on my first bigbody :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Jan 28 2009, 07:05 PM~12840413
> *yep...like in this pic just posted
> 
> 
> ...




I Might Have Some, Gotta Jump Into My Stash Of Random Shit And See... How Many Are You Needing Again? :dunno:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Jan 28 2009, 07:27 PM~12840628
> *found those presidential ones on ebay....139 :0 wow lol
> *




I See Them At The Parts Department At Dealerships All The Time... I Remember Seeing That Exact Badge At The Dodge Dealer And I Thought: "Hmmm This Is Where That Fawker Got It..." :roflmao:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowProLac_@Jan 28 2009, 07:34 PM~12840709
> *Whats up guys?! I know this place is for posting pics.. but I have a question.. I woke up this mrning and my fuckin dash was cracked... Does anyone have a clue how hard it is to recover one or does anyone know where I can get a cover for the time being?
> *




Hardest Part To Cover Is Along The Edges By The Doors IMO...  

Not Difficult To Take Out And Re-Do. Just A Few Screws... I Know They Sell Carpet Covers But I Dont Know Much About Em... Maybe One Here Can Post A Link... :dunno:

And This Isnt Just For Pics, Feel Free To Ask Anything. We'll Be Happy To Help. :yes:


Oh And Ill PM You My Addy For That Twelve Pack of Coronas... :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanchez213_@Jan 28 2009, 08:22 PM~12841191
> *i'm gonna paint the car this summer but until then i wanted some 13s on my first bigbody :biggrin:
> *




Congrats Homie... :thumbsup:



You NonPatient Bastard! :roflmao:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 28 2009, 07:08 PM~12841718
> *Congrats Homie... :thumbsup:
> You NonPatient Bastard! :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: thanks and yeah bro cant wait to take it for a cruise :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanchez213_@Jan 28 2009, 03:50 PM~12839029
> *just picked up some chrome and green spokes and they are a shade lighter than my paint ... i think its ok what u guys think
> 
> 
> ...


Know what you mean, these were purchased for the 54... had them sitting in the garage and decided to try them on the 95 :biggrin: Something for the daily. These arent going back on the 54 anyway. Time to upgrade those.


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 28 2009, 07:23 PM~12841936
> *Know what you mean, these were purchased for the 54... had them sitting in the garage and decided to try them on the 95  :biggrin: Something for the daily. These arent going back on the 54 anyway. Time to upgrade those.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: that looks good but thats my opinion and almost looks like mine


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 28 2009, 09:02 PM~12841638
> *I Might Have Some, Gotta Jump Into My Stash Of Random Shit And See... How Many Are You Needing Again? :dunno:
> *



only need 1...i decided to grab the ones on ebay for 22 for the pair...out of all the emblems on there there was only 2 with the posts to go into the body...so i went for them


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Jan 28 2009, 08:03 PM~12840985
> *SHITS BAD ONE OF THE TIGHTEST LACCS OUT  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS....


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Jan 28 2009, 09:28 PM~12842004
> *only need 1...i decided to grab the ones on ebay for 22 for the pair...out of all the emblems on there there was only 2 with the posts to go into the body...so i went for them. thanks anyways.
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanchez213_@Jan 28 2009, 09:27 PM~12841995
> *:biggrin:
> :0  :cheesy: that looks good but thats my opinion and almost looks like mine
> *




You Mean Yours Looks Like His... :rofl: JK... :biggrin:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 28 2009, 07:57 PM~12842399
> *You Mean Yours Looks Like His... :rofl:  JK...  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: ttt 4 the bigbodys :roflmao:


----------



## KNDYLAC (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sanchez213_@Jan 28 2009, 02:50 PM~12839029
> *just picked up some chrome and green spokes and they are a shade lighter than my paint ... i think its ok what u guys think
> 
> 
> ...


  maybe paint the trim the same color as the wheels? :dunno:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNDYLAC_@Jan 28 2009, 08:16 PM~12842667
> *  maybe paint the trim the same color as the wheels? :dunno:
> *


not a bad idea


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 28 2009, 09:04 PM~12841658
> *I See Them At The Parts Department At Dealerships All The Time... I Remember Seeing That Exact Badge At The Dodge Dealer And I Thought: "Hmmm This Is Where That Fawker Got It..."  :roflmao:
> *



i might need two... i will be getting a caddy soon. :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanchez213_@Jan 28 2009, 09:59 PM~12842419
> *:roflmao:  ttt 4 the bigbodys :roflmao:
> *




Agreed... :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 28 2009, 10:24 PM~12842763
> *i might need two... i will be getting a caddy soon.  :biggrin:
> *









DETAILS DETAILS... You Finally Decided To Scoop One Up? :dunno:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: Scrilla, MR.*512*, newtech27, PAPER CHASER, Antdawg, EL Marinero, sanchez213, CALVIN*






DAMN... Its Boomin Tonight... :cheesy:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 28 2009, 10:34 PM~12842905
> *
> DETAILS DETAILS... You Finally Decided To Scoop One Up? :dunno:
> *



details coming soon.... :werd:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

MY LAC DOING SOME NEW UPGRADES TO IT SOON


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 28 2009, 10:39 PM~12842970
> *details coming soon....  :werd:
> *






:angry:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Jan 28 2009, 11:05 PM~12843331
> *MY LAC DOING SOME NEW UPGRADES TO IT SOON
> 
> 
> ...




You Ever Get Rid Of The Older Lac? :dunno:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

We at War!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 28 2009, 11:09 PM~12843392
> *We at War!!!
> 
> 
> ...




:wow:


Whos The Nazi With The Plaque? :dunno:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 28 2009, 11:10 PM~12843396
> *:wow:
> Whos The Nazi With The Plaque? :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 28 2009, 11:10 PM~12843396
> *:wow:
> Whos The Nazi With The Plaque? :dunno:
> *



hitler jr. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 28 2009, 09:28 PM~12843660
> *hitler jr.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I was going to get a sharpie and draw a mustache but I thought it might be to hard to get off!!! :roflmao:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 28 2009, 11:31 PM~12843717
> *I was going to get a sharpie and draw a mustache but I thought it might be to hard to get off!!!  :roflmao:
> *





Here, Let Me Help... :roflmao:













:biggrin:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 28 2009, 10:12 PM~12844386
> *Here, Let Me Help... :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 28 2009, 10:12 PM~12844386
> *Here, Let Me Help... :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh!! You fokker! That great!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

whos who???


----------



## lowlow619 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jan 28 2009, 05:01 AM~12834734
> *If its OEM parts you need I use Rockauto. Normal Prices but great on the diagrams to find the right part. Good luck.
> *



Thanks i'll need them for the trim... what about custom grilles???


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Jan 29 2009, 01:21 AM~12845210
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LIKE FATHER LIKE SON.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 29 2009, 01:18 AM~12845181
> *Ahh!! You fokker! That great!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 29 2009, 01:44 AM~12845405
> *LIKE FATHER LIKE SON....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





:yes:










:roflmao:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Jan 28 2009, 11:44 PM~12845405-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You Fokkers are too funny!!! Yall killing me! :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: 















Wait a minute... :scrutinize:  

























You mean Im White!!! :0 :wow:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 29 2009, 02:24 AM~12845744
> *You Fokkers are too funny!!! Yall killing me!  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> Wait a minute...  :scrutinize:
> You mean Im White!!!  :0  :wow:
> *




WAIT NOW THERE A SHOCKKK



HOLD ON
















YOU WHITE...  :biggrin:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 28 2009, 12:36 PM~12837733
> *ASK AND YOU SHALL RECEIVE.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow619+Jan 27 2009, 05:38 PM~12831588-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was just talking to a dude from http://www.customautooptions.com/
He may give cheaper prices too, he was quoting me $490 shipped on new E&G grills.
I can pass his contact info if anybody wants it.

There's a few guys on here selling them too, and you can usually find them on eBay.
I think JD from Zenith sells them? :dunno:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 29 2009, 12:30 AM~12845781
> *WAIT NOW THERE A SHOCKKK
> HOLD  ON
> YOU WHITE...   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ+Jan 28 2009, 11:05 PM~12843331-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad+Jan 29 2009, 07:50 AM~12846420-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:tears:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 29 2009, 01:03 PM~12848644
> *:tears:
> 
> 
> ...



ouch man sorry to hear about that......were iced over here to...im glad my fleet is in the garage on jack stands with the juice out lol


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Jan 29 2009, 01:24 PM~12848827
> *ouch man sorry to hear about that......were iced over here to...im glad my fleet is in the garage on jack stands with the juice out lol
> *


Well the white one is my daily. The blue (juiced) one is in the garage.  As much as it sucks, I'm glad it wasn't the blue one. I just moved last week, and when I heard we were getting this storm, I knew I HAD to move the blue car to the new place on Tuesday night before the ice. :yes:

Still got those headlights I sold you last year? :tongue:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 29 2009, 01:03 PM~12848644
> *:tears:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Damn, homie that sucks!
I'm picking up a parts car tomorrow, I'll get at you if I have any of that. for grabs
I know I need the bumper and the light on that side to. :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Jan 29 2009, 01:27 PM~12848865
> *:0 Damn, homie that sucks!
> I'm picking up a parts car tomorrow, I'll get at you if I have any of that. for grabs
> I know I need the bumper and the light on that side to.  :biggrin:
> *


Bummer! Well I know I have the bumper filler (already in white too!) and the front bumper shocks from my old parts car, but I could use the grille and the 2 chrome pieces that go from the wheel wells to the front bumper, if you have any of that. PM a homie!


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 29 2009, 01:30 PM~12848903
> *Bummer!  Well I know I have the bumper filler (already in white too!) and the front bumper shocks from my old parts car, but I could use the grille and the 2 chrome pieces that go from the wheel wells to the front bumper, if you have any of that.  PM a homie!
> *


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

I guess the one lucky thing is that the front bumper shocks from my old parts car are still in the scrap metal pile, so one less thing to buy. :cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 29 2009, 01:27 PM~12848861
> *Well the white one is my daily.  The blue (juiced) one is in the garage.   As much as it sucks, I'm glad it wasn't the blue one.  I just moved last week, and when I heard we were getting this storm, I knew I HAD to move the blue car to the new place on Tuesday night before the ice. :yes:
> 
> Still got those headlights I sold you last year? :tongue:
> *


yep...but there installed on the fleet


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> We at War!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 29 2009, 01:03 PM~12848644
> *:tears:
> 
> 
> ...


that really sucks, 
atleast you didnt get hurt or hurt anybody else though.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS+Jan 29 2009, 03:08 PM~12849686-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


100%. Fortunately I didn't hit any other cars, and we walked away without a scratch. :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 29 2009, 03:27 PM~12849854
> *that really sucks,
> atleast you didnt get hurt or hurt anybody else though.
> *


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

I went to pop my hood open yesterday & I noticed the handel was loose but the cable it still hooked up on it. I cant get my hood open wit the handel whats plan B ?? is there another way to get the hood unlatched??


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jan 29 2009, 05:24 PM~12850531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*thats tight right there All owners of caddy fleetwoods in the miami and broward county areas please pm me*


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 29 2009, 05:40 PM~12851195
> *I went to pop my hood open yesterday & I noticed the handel was loose but the cable it still hooked up on it. I cant get my hood open wit  the handel whats plan B ?? is there another way to get the hood unlatched??
> *


try to go under the hood.. if not just take the grill off.. theres i think 6 or 8 screws holding it in place.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 29 2009, 05:40 PM~12851195
> *I went to pop my hood open yesterday & I noticed the handel was loose but the cable it still hooked up on it. I cant get my hood open wit  the handel whats plan B ?? is there another way to get the hood unlatched??
> *




Are You Talking About The Latch Under The Hood Or Under The Dash? :dunno:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 29 2009, 05:15 PM~12852103
> *Are You Talking About The Latch Under The Hood Or Under The Dash? :dunno:
> *


the latch Under the dash I can feel the wire is still hooked up to the latch but when I pull up its real loose & it dont pop the hood open. If I look threw the grill I can see the cable still hooked up to the latch under the hood so Im thinking the wire broke somewhere in the middle. Im gonna pull the grill out in the morning & start taken them bolts off thats holding the latch on & I hope that will let me open the hood


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 29 2009, 08:41 PM~12852932
> *the latch Under the dash I can feel the wire is still hooked up to the latch but when I pull up its real loose & it dont pop the hood open. If I look threw the grill I can see the cable still hooked up to the latch under the hood so Im thinking the wire broke somewhere in the middle. Im gonna pull the grill out in the morning & start taken them bolts off thats holding the latch on & I hope that will let me open the hood
> *


also check the release lever, take off the inside plastic part that surrounds the hood release. in my old bubble(same car in alot of areas) the release had gotten loose in the release or i should see that leads to the release. u can cut it and with pliers retighten. if thats where it is loose.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Jan 29 2009, 08:50 PM~12853015
> *also check the release lever, take off the inside plastic part that surrounds the hood release. in my old bubble(same car in alot of areas) the release had gotten loose in the release or i should see that leads to the release. u can cut it and with pliers retighten. if thats where it is loose.
> *




I Was Gonna Recommend Doing The Same Thing... And Oddly Enough, It Occured In My Bubble Too... :roflmao:


Worse Case Scenario Or If An Immediate Hood Opening Is Needed, Just Go Behind The Latch And Use Some Pliers And Pull Con Huevos... Should Pop Right Open Unless Their Really Is Something Going On Between Both Latches...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 29 2009, 09:03 PM~12853129
> *I Was Gonna Recommend Doing The Same Thing... And Oddly Enough, It Occured In My Bubble Too... :roflmao:
> Worse Case Scenario Or If An Immediate Hood Opening Is Needed, Just Go Behind The Latch And Use Some Pliers And Pull Con Huevos... Should Pop Right Open Unless Their Really Is Something Going On Between Both Latches...
> 
> *



knowledge from PROF.SCRILLA :biggrin:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

GOT THIS FOR SALE. TOP HALF ONLY :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jan 29 2009, 02:24 PM~12850531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 29 2009, 10:23 PM~12853920
> *knowledge from PROF.SCRILLA :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 29 2009, 10:55 PM~12854289
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HOLY SHIT THATS A GOOD ONE LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jan 29 2009, 04:24 PM~12850531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Jan 29 2009, 07:42 PM~12854129
> *GOT THIS FOR SALE. TOP HALF ONLY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


whats ur price...


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> > We at War!!!
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Jan 29 2009, 11:00 PM~12854351
> *HOLY SHIT THATS A GOOD ONE LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





:cheesy:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 29 2009, 10:55 PM~12854289
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Jan 29 2009, 10:42 PM~12854129
> *GOT THIS FOR SALE. TOP HALF ONLY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





:biggrin: AND I GOT THE BOTTOM HALF ONLY :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC+Jan 29 2009, 08:42 PM~12854129-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like to me both of you guys will be mailing me a complete package then!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 30 2009, 01:00 AM~12855904
> *Sounds like to me both of you guys will be mailing me a complete package then!!!  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 29 2009, 11:00 PM~12855904
> *Sounds like to me both of you guys will be mailing me a complete package then!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Jan 29 2009, 08:42 PM~12854129
> *GOT THIS FOR SALE. TOP HALF ONLY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH AND WERE YOU LOCATED ? PLZ PM ME


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)

:cheesy: 
































































































THIS IS MY DAILY DRIVER :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## TOXXIC (Jun 29, 2006)

i know its been asked before but whats going to give me a better ride with my setup. two pumps, 4batts. no hoppin or threes but alot of cruzin. i need fleet owners to help me out, thanks


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

This topic keeps getting better. New big bodies are always showing up.


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla+Jan 29 2009, 08:55 PM~12854289-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help guys I got the hood open, I had to pull the grill off & unbolt the latch then I found the problem it was that plastic part at the end of the cable. Now I just need to get a new cable & it should be all good


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

So i just took off my EG grill to get it ready to take to the powder coater..i was told to just tape up what i dont want powdered and they will do the rest....but after i took it off i notice 4 small screw in nuts which i removed and then 2 rivets at the bottom of each side of the insert - so my question is if i drill out the rivets do i need to have new rivets put back in after its done or just use screws or what? heres some pics... the first is where the screws were










and the rivets


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Jan 30 2009, 05:18 PM~12860388
> *So i just took off my EG grill to get it ready to take to the powder coater..i was told to just tape up what i dont want powdered and they will do the rest....but after i took it off i notice 4 small screw in nuts which i removed and then 2 rivets at the bottom of each side of the insert - so my question is if i drill out the rivets do i need to have new rivets put back in after its done or just use screws or what? heres some pics... the first is where the screws were
> 
> 
> ...



YEA IF YOU TAKE THEM OFF YOU HAVE TO PUT NEW RIVETS IN


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jan 30 2009, 06:04 PM~12860711
> *YEA IF YOU TAKE THEM OFF YOU HAVE TO PUT NEW RIVETS IN
> *


cant just use self tap screws?


----------



## Agent Orange (Dec 2, 2006)

questions

the other day i noticed a noise it sounds like its coming from the back like a spinning noise or something i got off the car to listen and see but didnt really see anything and when i brake i hear this other noise sounds like a shredder or something vibrating kinda hard to explain was wondering if anyone had this problem before.

also what dash kit do you guys use to put in a aftermarket radio off which car cause most places dont have it for this car

thanks in advance


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Agent Orange_@Jan 30 2009, 05:44 PM~12861000
> *questions
> 
> the other day i noticed a noise it sounds like its coming from the back like a spinning noise or something i got off the car to listen and see but didnt really see anything and when i brake i hear this other noise sounds like a shredder or something vibrating kinda hard to explain was wondering if anyone had this problem before.
> ...


lol i am having the same problem about the brakes in the rear i am taking it to my buddy sunday to have him look at it he is a ciretified brakes person so if i find out before you do i will let you know


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

My LAC: "THE HOME WRECKER" getting major upgrades for the 2009 WEGO TOUR


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Jan 30 2009, 06:39 PM~12860944
> *cant just use self tap screws?
> *



I DONT THINK SO THEY MITE JUST KEEP SPINNING....YOU CAN GET A RIVET GUN AT THE AUTO PARTS STORE IT COMES WITH RIVETS


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jan 30 2009, 07:49 PM~12861481
> *I DONT THINK SO THEY MITE JUST KEEP SPINNING....YOU CAN GET A RIVET GUN AT THE AUTO PARTS STORE IT COMES WITH RIVETS
> *


ok well i went ahead and took it apart for now...going to save alot of time from taping now that i did this...plus wont have to pay for them to retape when the go to put it in the oven....


----------



## Agent Orange (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Jan 30 2009, 07:48 PM~12861029
> *lol i am having the same problem about the brakes in the rear i am taking it to my buddy sunday to have him look at it he is a ciretified brakes person so if i find out before you do i will let you know
> *


good lookin out homie


----------



## Agent Orange (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Agent Orange_@Jan 30 2009, 07:44 PM~12861000
> *questions
> 
> the other day i noticed a noise it sounds like its coming from the back like a spinning noise or something i got off the car to listen and see but didnt really see anything and when i brake i hear this other noise sounds like a shredder or something vibrating kinda hard to explain was wondering if anyone had this problem before.
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 30 2009, 02:53 PM~12859275
> *Thanks for the help guys I got the hood open, I had to pull the grill off & unbolt the latch then I found the problem it was that plastic  part at the end of the cable. Now I just need to get a new cable & it should be all good
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:




Remember You Can Use A Caprice And Roadmaster Cable As Well...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Agent Orange_@Jan 30 2009, 06:44 PM~12861000
> *questions
> 
> the other day i noticed a noise it sounds like its coming from the back like a spinning noise or something i got off the car to listen and see but didnt really see anything and when i brake i hear this other noise sounds like a shredder or something vibrating kinda hard to explain was wondering if anyone had this problem before.
> ...





Hmmmm... Sounds Like The Air Compressor. You Check Into That?


----------



## Agent Orange (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 30 2009, 10:41 PM~12862431
> *Hmmmm... Sounds Like The Air Compressor. You Check Into That?
> *


u mean the ride stabelizer compressor or the a/c compressor cause i have a 95 i dont belive the ride stabelizer is in the back in those only the 93


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Agent Orange_@Jan 30 2009, 09:57 PM~12862595
> *u mean the ride stabelizer compressor or the a/c compressor cause i have a 95 i dont belive the ride stabelizer is in the back in those only the 93
> *


thats correct, in the 95-96 the compressor for the air shocks is in the front, you can see the relay for it if you look into the wheel well on the drivers side. 


in bigbodies they have something i call "over drive" i dont know the technical word for it.. 

but basically around the speed of 35-45 the transmission shifts causing the rear end to struggle slightly.. 
Ive noticed it much more with 13s, 14s on my car. 

mine still does it from time to time, you just need to identify what speed it happens.. then avoid that particular speed ether 5mph over or under works for mine.. 

ive noticed one thing that made a big difference was having the tranny fluid flushed and having some new fluid put in.. 


i hope this helps out


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jan 30 2009, 06:04 PM~12860711
> *YEA IF YOU TAKE THEM OFF YOU HAVE TO PUT NEW RIVETS IN
> *



hey you got a blown up pic of your avatar  

ill be down in the 305 next year, cant wait to hit the scene down there


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 30 2009, 10:36 PM~12862965
> *hey you got a blown up pic of your avatar
> 
> ill be down in the 305 next year, cant wait to hit the scene down there
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Agent Orange_@Jan 30 2009, 09:57 PM~12862595
> *u mean the ride stabelizer compressor or the a/c compressor cause i have a 95 i dont belive the ride stabelizer is in the back in those only the 93
> *




Hmmm, Didnt Know That. Good To Know... :thumbsup:


----------



## Agent Orange (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 30 2009, 11:34 PM~12862950
> *thats correct, in the 95-96 the compressor for the air shocks is in the front, you can see the relay for it if you look into the wheel well on the drivers side.
> in bigbodies they have something i call "over drive" i dont know the technical word for it..
> 
> ...


yea thats why i asked cause of the year ima check out the relay tommorow i guess but the noise is 2 diffrent ones the one when i brake someone said i might have dust in the rear brakes or theyre worn out and need to get changed. the other noise i hear when its in park i hear it in the back i have no clue what it is who knows might be the air shocks but it sounds like spinning or something i dunno might the mufflers?


----------



## Agent Orange (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 30 2009, 11:59 PM~12863215
> *Hmmm, Didnt Know That. Good To Know... :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jan 30 2009, 10:48 PM~12863105
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


didnt you have a powder coated grill? if so got any good shots of it?


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jan 30 2009, 08:58 PM~12863200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: can i get one???.......


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Jan 30 2009, 11:24 PM~12863449
> *didnt you have a powder coated  grill? if so got any good shots of it?
> *



IT WAS PAINTED KANDY..........ILL LOOK 4 THE PICS


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jan 30 2009, 11:55 PM~12863712
> *IT WAS PAINTED KANDY..........ILL LOOK 4 THE PICS
> *


i got yo dee


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jan 30 2009, 04:58 PM~12861108
> *My LAC: "THE HOME WRECKER" getting major upgrades for the 2009 WEGO TOUR
> 
> 
> ...



HELL YEA HOMIE NICE LAC BRO IM GONNA BE OUT THERE DOING THINGS AT WEGO TOUR WELL HAVE TO BULLSHIT SOMETIME HOMIE


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 31 2009, 12:02 AM~12863767
> *i got yo dee
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jan 30 2009, 05:58 PM~12861108
> *My LAC: "THE HOME WRECKER" getting major upgrades for the 2009 WEGO TOUR
> 
> 
> ...



:0 Whats up homie...Good to see ya gettin ready for this year, cant wait to see it..and judge it :biggrin: ...see ya in Dallas homie..


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Jan 30 2009, 11:06 PM~12863805
> *HELL YEA HOMIE NICE LAC BRO IM GONNA BE OUT THERE DOING THINGS AT WEGO TOUR WELL HAVE TO BULLSHIT SOMETIME HOMIE
> *



:cheesy: hope to see the Aces more on the tour this year....


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ+Jan 30 2009, 10:06 PM~12863805-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wuz up tito! Well dont be to nosy while judging, its going to be getting improvement as we go through the tour.lol. See you in DALLAS homie


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jan 30 2009, 11:55 PM~12863712
> *IT WAS PAINTED KANDY..........ILL LOOK 4 THE PICS
> *


cool...looks good...ill be getting mine done next weekend


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jan 30 2009, 11:14 AM~12857720
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## mauriceindividuals (Aug 28, 2006)

Westup Peoples!!

New to this thread, heres a lil something im working on for the summer!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

nice anymore pics........


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

just picked this up :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mauriceindividuals_@Jan 31 2009, 03:38 PM~12868107
> *Westup Peoples!!
> 
> New to this thread, heres a lil something im working on for the summer!!
> ...


 :0 Nice homie, that yours or you just working on it?


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

I still havent even seen mine yet, even though I bought it 3 months ago.


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84regal_@Jan 31 2009, 09:57 PM~12870104
> *just picked this up :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Looks clean!


I just grabbed another one today too. I guess these things are addicting! :biggrin: 








Carriage top is kind of worn out, but there's a sick ass wire/tire combo :uh:  








It needs some things so it was cheap, I just got it to clean up some things on mine. 
Gotta keep up with ya'll fools. :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Jan 31 2009, 11:34 PM~12870878
> *:thumbsup: Looks clean!
> I just grabbed another one today too. I guess these things are addicting!  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


GANGSTA!


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 31 2009, 11:37 PM~12870898
> *GANGSTA!
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:





Lots Of Fleets Being Picked Up Left And Right.. :0


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 1 2009, 12:12 AM~12871152
> *:thumbsup:
> Lots Of Fleets Being Picked Up Left And Right..  :0
> *


WHAT ARE YOU TRYING TO SAY..... :roflmao:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 1 2009, 12:12 AM~12871152
> *:thumbsup:
> Lots Of Fleets Being Picked Up Left And Right..  :0
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Dam yall mia boys hurtin da lac scen right now......dat powder blue modafucka sooooo sexxxxyyyy!!!!!!!!!!! Big ups to homie on dat one!!!


And everybody buying fleets if anybody in texas lookin for one I got a 95 clean ready to go in houston ...I need to finish my oda one to get on some of these ****** level!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84regal+Jan 31 2009, 09:57 PM~12870104-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: 


Im Sure That Has Nothing To With It... :ugh:


Damn That Miami Sun... :angry:


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Jan 31 2009, 09:34 PM~12870878
> *:thumbsup: Looks clean!
> I just grabbed another one today too. I guess these things are addicting!  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


thanks homie i need a chrome grille like urs now


----------



## ese_mr_bullet (Oct 30, 2003)

79 ragal radical trade for a fleetwood 93-94 equal value.lmk if intress it on trade hit me up.laters


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 1 2009, 01:34 AM~12871898
> *:dunno:
> :uh:
> Im Sure That Has Nothing To With It... :ugh:
> ...



yeap miami sun. oops miami heat. 

:biggrin:


----------



## Agent Orange (Dec 2, 2006)

what radio kit does everyone use? i wanna take out the factory one but some places have told me they dont have for the fleetwood? :angry:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Agent Orange_@Feb 1 2009, 02:18 PM~12874364
> *what radio kit does everyone use? i wanna take out the factory one but some places have told me they dont have for the fleetwood?  :angry:
> *




http://www.installer.com/cars/by_car.php?carid=807


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Agent Orange (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 1 2009, 03:42 PM~12874478
> *http://www.installer.com/cars/by_car.php?carid=807
> 
> *


yo on that site the ipod inputs fit the stock radio??


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

I just picked up my first Fleetwood... a 93 brougham. I am wanting to put 14" wires on it, what size will I need? I plan to airbag it ( I know I know....lots of people dont like bags) my question is... what size wires will I need? I was told 14x 6" and 14x7" ??and are any mods needed to run wires? any help is appretiated. here it is for now :


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 1 2009, 04:37 PM~12875827
> *I just picked up my first Fleetwood... a 93 brougham. I am wanting to put 14" wires on it, what size will I need? I plan to airbag it ( I know I know....lots of people dont like bags) my question is... what size wires will I need? I was told 14x 6" and 14x7" ?? any help is appretiated. here it is for now :
> 
> 
> ...


made, i have 3 friends with these cars! they all run 7 all the way around! the only reason people use 6 in the back is if they are 3 wheeling the car! if your baggin yours, i dont imagine your busting 3 wheels!? so you can run 7's all around with no issues! :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 1 2009, 05:37 PM~12875827
> *I just picked up my first Fleetwood... a 93 brougham. I am wanting to put 14" wires on it, what size will I need? I plan to airbag it ( I know I know....lots of people dont like bags) my question is... what size wires will I need? I was told 14x 6" and 14x7" ??and are any mods needed to run wires? any help is appretiated. here it is for now :
> 
> 
> ...



If your runnin 14x7s the only ones that dont rub is either Daytons or Zeniths..If not then 14x6s and best tire is 175-75


----------



## DIPNLO (Jan 26, 2009)

Sup all!
Im from new zealand 
I imported this 93 dwn hea
Its gettin there slowly!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 1 2009, 05:53 PM~12875930
> *If your runnin 14x7s the only ones that dont rub is either Daytons or Zeniths..If not then 14x6s and best tire is 175-75
> *


so should I just run 14x6 all around? will there be any issues clearing the brakes at all?

I will probly just be going with all black Homeboyz wires for now.


----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPNLO_@Feb 2 2009, 12:58 PM~12875964
> *Sup all!
> Im from new zealand
> I imported this 93 dwn hea
> ...


Nice cadi man, like the updated mirrors
did you have to get it converted to RHD to have it regd in NZ or??


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 1 2009, 05:59 PM~12875965
> *so should I just run 14x6 all around? will there be any issues clearing the brakes at all?
> 
> I will probly just be going with all black Homeboyz wires for now.
> *


Ive got 14x6s OG Wires with a 175-75


----------



## DIPNLO (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BRODIE_@Feb 2 2009, 01:53 PM~12876222
> *Nice cadi man, like the updated mirrors
> did you have to get it converted to RHD to have it regd in NZ or??
> *



Na bro i,ll never convert to right hook!!
my 93 is unredged in nz!


----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPNLO_@Feb 2 2009, 02:12 PM~12876321
> *Na bro i,ll never convert to right hook!!
> my 93 is unredged in nz!
> *


Haha sweet


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

anyone done the 8000k HID conversion?
and where are you getting them from theres kits on ebay with the ballasts and everything for around 90.00..... are they junk or good?

and what all is involved with installing them?

sorry for so many questions, this is my first fleetwood!


----------



## mauriceindividuals (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Jan 31 2009, 09:21 PM~12870783
> *:0 Nice homie, that yours or you just working on it?
> *


Yep its mine!! Finally get to work on my own!!!!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 1 2009, 04:53 PM~12875930
> *If your runnin 14x7s the only ones that dont rub is either Daytons or Zeniths..If not then 14x6s and best tire is 175-75
> *


175/70s :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Jan 31 2009, 11:34 PM~12870878
> *:thumbsup: Looks clean!
> I just grabbed another one today too. I guess these things are addicting!  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


i see you got another one good shit what year? i picked 1 up too about 2 months ago a 96 :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 96' lincoln, *93brougham*, RAIDERSEQUAL
:wave: 

hows yours coming out? been dying to see it!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Feb 1 2009, 10:49 PM~12877489
> *175/70s :biggrin:
> *


x2 even though i run 13's :cheesy:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 1 2009, 10:49 PM~12877496
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 96' lincoln, 93brougham, RAIDERSEQUAL
> :wave:
> ...


Itll be at the picnic


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 1 2009, 10:50 PM~12877510
> *Itll be at the picnic
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 1 2009, 09:42 PM~12876922
> *anyone done the 8000k HID conversion?
> and where are you getting them from theres kits on ebay with the ballasts and everything for around 90.00..... are they junk or good?
> 
> ...


the ones i have on my car are 12k they came with everything plug & play


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 1 2009, 04:37 PM~12875827
> *I just picked up my first Fleetwood... a 93 brougham. I am wanting to put 14" wires on it, what size will I need? I plan to airbag it ( I know I know....lots of people dont like bags) my question is... what size wires will I need? I was told 14x 6" and 14x7" ??and are any mods needed to run wires? any help is appretiated. here it is for now :
> 
> 
> ...


im running 14x6s all the way around with 175/70sand its also bagged


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mauriceindividuals_@Feb 1 2009, 10:34 PM~12877324
> *Yep its mine!! Finally get to work on my own!!!!
> *


 :0 hno: :0 hno: 
Word, can't wait to see what you do to it. Keep us posted! I've seen some sick stuff from you.


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 1 2009, 10:49 PM~12877490
> *i see you got another one good shit what year? i picked 1 up too about 2 months ago a 96 :biggrin:
> *


Another 93 :biggrin: 
Yours coming along huh? Any pics, you went all top secret on us.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Feb 2 2009, 12:43 AM~12878873
> *Another 93  :biggrin:
> Yours coming along huh? Any pics, you went all top secret on us.
> *


sweet and i see it has the shell top and grill nice pick up na mine is just waiting to get painted man my boy got some cars infront of mine but mine should be almost up as soon as he starts i will continue the build up :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Feb 2 2009, 12:38 AM~12878827
> *:0  hno:  :0  hno:
> Word, can't wait to see what you do to it. Keep us posted! I've seen some sick stuff from you.
> *






X2... uffin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Feb 1 2009, 09:55 PM~12877586
> *im running 14x6s all the way around with 175/70sand its also bagged
> 
> 
> ...


great looking car! I really like brown on big bodies!

is the front all the way down? or does it go lower


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 2 2009, 01:21 AM~12879173
> *sweet and i see it has the shell top and grill nice pick up na mine is just waiting to get painted man my boy got some cars infront of mine but mine should be almost up as soon as he starts i will continue the build up  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

is the head in the lt1 aluminum?


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Feb 2 2009, 11:36 AM~12881068
> *is the head in the lt1 aluminum?
> *



There were a few different versions of the LT1. All feature a cast iron block, with aluminum heads in the Y and F bodies, and cast iron heads in the B and D bodies.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 2 2009, 02:16 PM~12882232
> *There were a few different versions of the LT1. All feature a cast iron block, with aluminum heads in the Y and F bodies, and cast iron heads in the B and D bodies.
> 
> *



prof. scrilla at it again.....


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 2 2009, 08:04 AM~12880526
> *great looking car! I really like brown on big bodies!
> 
> is the front all the way down? or does it go lower
> *


its all the way down but its almost touching the crossmember


but it lays on the crossmember on 13s


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla+Jan 31 2009, 11:12 PM~12871152-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think he is hinting to the fact that he has something it seems a lot of people want. :scrutinize: but for some reason nobody seems to understand the DEAL he is almost GIVING away :wow: Shit, all I want is EVERYTHING he has for the cadillac which he is GIVING YOU when you buy the ride :banghead: it cannot get any simpler! Oh and read the part where he says DELIVERY IS AVAILABLE!!!!!!! 

I have nothing to do with the sale of this ride dor do I know Scrilla personally, it just seems like somebody has to realize what a find this is. 





> Waddup Homies... :wave:
> I Know The Majority Of You Guys Have Seen My Previous Thread And It Has Gotten Rediculously Long, So Heres A New One... :biggrin:
> Just Like The Old Thread, Make *Sure You Read Up On All The Info And Check Out ALL The Items Included In The Sale...* Unlike The Previous Thread Where I Was Extra Firm On The Price, Feel Free To Throw Me An Offer... This Car Has To GO GO GO... I Needa Start Something New And It Cant Be Done With This One Still In My Posession...
> Thanks Once Again To Those Who Have Donated An Item To Help With My Sale Of This Lac... :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Ok, I need some help here guys.

I need to find out if there is ANY difference between a 1994 Chevy Suburban LT1 and a 1995 Cadillac Fleetwood LT1.

I have the oppertunity to purchase a long block in need of a rebuild but it is from a Suburban... I really want to do a build up on a stand to replace my engine (206,*** on my engine) and this would be perfect if it is the same. I just want to be 100% sure. Thanks for the info :thumbsup:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 2 2009, 04:28 PM~12883452
> *Ok, I need some help here guys.
> 
> I need to find out if there is ANY difference between a 1994 Chevy Suburban LT1 and a 1995 Cadillac Fleetwood LT1.
> ...


i dont think thats the same engine homie.. suburban LT should have a 350 tbi chevy engine with i think 200hp and the 95 brougham is a LT1 350 engine which is something like 280hp.

that suburban engine would be a good match for a 93 fleetwood but not 94-96 fleetwood engines. if ur looking for a engine look for a caprice 94-96,buick roadmaster 94-96,impala 94-96 to do a straight swap.


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

SUBURBAN
Powertrain Options and Availability
Suburbans carried a standard 210-horsepower, 5.7-liter gas V8, with a heavy-duty version and a big 7.4-liter V8 available. The 5.7-liter V8 dropped to 210 horsepower for 1995. Both gas V8s gained considerable power the next year, and the 5.7 added five more horses for '97. The 7.4-liter engine was optional only in the 2500 series. A 6.5-liter turbodiesel arrived for 1994. Regardless of engine, the only transmission available was a 4-speed automatic. 
Engines liters /cu. in Horse- power Torque Transmission: EPA city/hgwy

ohv V8 5.7 / 350 190-210 300-310 4-speed automatic: 13/17 4-speed automatic: 10.7 

FLEETWOOD
Powertrain Options and Availability
Initial Fleetwoods were powered by a version of GM's venerable 5.7-liter V8, developing 185 horsepower. A 4-speed automatic with hydraulic controls was the only transmission. A massive power boost (to 260 horsepower) came for '94, courtesy of a Corvette-based V8 engine. Also 5.7 liters in displacement, the LT1 engine used sequential fuel injection and drove a new 4-speed automatic transmission that featured electronic controls. 
Engines Size liters /cu. in Horse- power Torque Transmission:EPA city/hgwy

ohv V8 5.7 / 350 260 330-335 4-speed automatic: 17/26 4-speed automatic: 14.8


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

on all chrome 88's


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Feb 3 2009, 09:38 AM~12891756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is pretty badass!!

I go to pick up my Fleetwood after work this afternoon!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 2 2009, 02:56 PM~12882552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Never get tired of seeing these :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Feb 2 2009, 05:25 PM~12884705
> *SUBURBAN
> Powertrain Options and Availability
> Suburbans carried a standard 210-horsepower, 5.7-liter gas V8, with a heavy-duty version and a big 7.4-liter V8 available. The 5.7-liter V8 dropped to 210 horsepower for 1995. Both gas V8s gained considerable power the next year, and the 5.7 added five more horses for '97. The 7.4-liter engine was optional only in the 2500 series. A 6.5-liter turbodiesel arrived for 1994. Regardless of engine, the only transmission available was a 4-speed automatic.
> ...



Ok guys, here is the Craigslist posting word for word. It has been removed because the guy is holding it for me till sat. 


This is a 5.7 liter long block. It came out of a 1994 suburban with 160k....


Seems everybody is right :banghead: I took the 5.7 as an LT1 :angry: Damn, for $50.00 I thought I was going to get a HELL of a deal.  All I wanted was a block and heads to start my little engine build. Thanks everybody for the info :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

> I think he is hinting to the fact that he has something it seems a lot of people want. :scrutinize: but for some reason nobody seems to understand the DEAL he is almost GIVING away :wow: Shit, all I want is EVERYTHING he has for the cadillac which he is GIVING YOU when you buy the ride :banghead: it cannot get any simpler! Oh and read the part where he says DELIVERY IS AVAILABLE!!!!!!!
> 
> I have nothing to do with the sale of this ride dor do I know Scrilla personally, it just seems like somebody has to realize what a find this is.
> 
> ...


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

I had an idea but i dont know how it may look. if someone can photo shop for me some of these fleetwoods with the rockers painted the same color as the car paint?

leaving the front and rear bumper in chrome. and leave the rocker grey/tan moldings the same color just painting the chrome. i was looking at the black fleetwood just painted and i think it would be something that would look pretty good. not the normal fleetwood but something good either way. 

if someone can do this for me?


----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 1 2009, 03:37 PM~12875827
> *I just picked up my first Fleetwood... a 93 brougham. I am wanting to put 14" wires on it, what size will I need? I plan to airbag it ( I know I know....lots of people dont like bags) my question is... what size wires will I need? I was told 14x 6" and 14x7" ??and are any mods needed to run wires? any help is appretiated. here it is for now :
> *





















 








my 93 was identical when i bought it, it just had grey interior and gold emblems instead, good start, i'm still kinda mad that i didn't take any pics before i started the mods. 
14x7's all the way around, in your case since your starting from scratch, just get some dayton or zenith's with some 5.20 tires and call it good.


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Feb 4 2009, 04:02 AM~12901741
> *
> 
> 
> ...



putting a deposit on some 14x6 zenith all black 96, with chrome nipples and hubs. and ive got a set of 5.20s already :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 4 2009, 10:57 AM~12902752
> *putting a deposit on some 14x6 zenith all black 96, with chrome nipples and hubs. and ive got a set of 5.20s already :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




Them Bitches Look Good... :yes:



I Like How The Nipps Reflect Off The Black Gloss...


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 4 2009, 07:57 AM~12902752
> *putting a deposit on some 14x6 zenith all black 96, with chrome nipples and hubs. and ive got a set of 5.20s already :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice  
if your going with zenith i believe can go with 14x7 and still roll low.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

:0 :0 NOOOO!!!!!! get 14x7 , zeniths wont rub!!!!!



but they still look good! 


> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 4 2009, 08:57 AM~12902752
> *putting a deposit on some 14x6 zenith all black 96, with chrome nipples and hubs. and ive got a set of 5.20s already :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE+Feb 4 2009, 03:28 PM~12905125-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: Those wheels look nice!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Feb 3 2009, 12:28 PM~12893820
> *  Never get tired of seeing these  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

So those damn window clips/rollers...
Someone posted a link to these
http://www.impalasuperstore.com/naisso/sup...d=53&quantity=1

Anyone ordered them from there? I'm wondering what the "other assorted GM pieces" are. :dunno:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

anyone knows the color code for the stock navy blue


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

where do i get those chrome door pillars


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 4 2009, 07:51 PM~12907634
> *where do i get those chrome door pillars
> *


these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/93-96-95-Ca...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Feb 4 2009, 04:41 PM~12906323
> *So those damn window clips/rollers...
> Someone posted a link to these
> http://www.impalasuperstore.com/naisso/sup...d=53&quantity=1
> ...


Product Description: Our Popular Window Fix Kit. Fix those windows that drop or hang crooked. This kit includes an improved design window roller and other assorted GM pieces. Kit fixes 2 windows, works with front and rear windows! 

NAISSO Price: $26.95
Item # N875

 Sounds good if you have one or two windows to fix, here is some info if you have more than that to deal with..

This one everybody needs atleast once...window fix  :yessad: 
http://www.impalassforum.com/tech/interior...owfix/index.htm

Here is the part number needed for the fix and a shot of what the replacements look like.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Feb 4 2009, 06:51 PM~12907634-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Send a PM to this guy ( http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=10711 ). He has been selling here on LIL for a long time and he carries them.


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

my caddy on 14's and with 5-20's tires.


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 4 2009, 07:26 PM~12907967
> *Product Description: Our Popular Window Fix Kit. Fix those windows that drop or hang crooked. This kit includes an improved design window roller and other assorted GM pieces. Kit fixes 2 windows, works with front and rear windows!
> 
> NAISSO Price: $26.95
> ...


Fuck yeah! Thanks for this, it's hard to look good rolling down the window to talk to a ruka when you got to grab the window so it won't fall :cheesy:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

THANKS PEEPS


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 4 2009, 10:17 PM~12909380
> *THANKS PEEPS
> *





:nicoderm:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

picked it up from the dealership today after work!

now the fun begins.


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Feb 4 2009, 07:41 PM~12908846
> *Fuck yeah! Thanks for this, it's hard to look good rolling down the window to talk to a ruka when you got to grab the window so it won't fall  :cheesy:
> *


soooo true!!! :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 5 2009, 12:51 AM~12911949
> *picked it up from the dealership today after work!
> 
> now the fun begins.
> ...


the fun of replacing a wrecked motor from what i hear? :dunno:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Feb 5 2009, 03:05 PM~12916111
> *the fun of replacing a wrecked motor from what i hear? :dunno:
> *


 :0 hno:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Feb 5 2009, 03:05 PM~12916111
> *the fun of replacing a wrecked motor from what i hear? :dunno:
> *


not wrecked motor... :biggrin: just the oil cooler on the rad is leaking oil into the rad. Motor is fine, runs great, no drips, leaks, burning, smoke nothing.

just that a rad is 450.00 gonna replace the reserviour, and everything along with it.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 5 2009, 01:51 AM~12911949
> *picked it up from the dealership today after work!
> 
> now the fun begins.
> ...






With HIDs Or Are Those PIAAs Or Something? :dunno:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 5 2009, 05:27 PM~12917567
> *With HIDs Or Are Those PIAAs Or Something? :dunno:
> *


Just white bulbs as far as I know. I looked into the HID conversion kits, not sure if I want to do that yet though.


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

new pics of mine i just got on 13x7 chinas right now


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 5 2009, 06:51 PM~12917809
> *Just white bulbs as far as I know.  I looked into the HID conversion kits, not sure if I want to do that yet though.
> *






Those Are Either Some Bright Ass Bulbs Or A Low Kelvin HID Kit On It...


Either Way, It Looks Good... You Should See If Its An Actual HID Kit In There. :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

SCRILLA WHUT UP HOMES......


84REGAL NICE CADDY DAWG


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 5 2009, 11:45 PM~12921118
> *SCRILLA WHUT UP HOMES......
> *




:wave:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## Agent Orange (Dec 2, 2006)

:0


----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

BTTT


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan+Feb 5 2009, 06:24 PM~12917538-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, those look hella bright.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Feb 6 2009, 11:38 AM~12924600
> *As soon as I replaced my radiator, the water pump was next.
> Those oil cooler lines are a bitch if you have to replace them. Dealer don't have them so they have to be made, unless you can find a good donor.
> Had to do all that in my 93 not too long ago :uh:  :biggrin:
> ...


Really? Did they discontinue the oil lines? I had mine replaced at the stealership, but that was like 8 years ago. :0

Shop around on that radiator. After spending over $300 on a couple, I found some deals for under $200.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad+Feb 6 2009, 11:46 AM~12924672-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: I'm guessing they've discontinued a few things since then  :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:yessad:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 6 2009, 11:46 AM~12924672
> *Really?  Did they discontinue the oil lines?  I had mine replaced at the stealership, but that was like 8 years ago. :0
> 
> Shop around on that radiator.  After spending over $300 on a couple, I found some deals for under $200.
> *


JUST ELIMANATE EM................WONT HURT SHIT


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 5 2009, 09:45 PM~12921118
> *SCRILLA WHUT UP HOMES......
> 84REGAL NICE CADDY DAWG
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

whut up lac lovers..


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Feb 5 2009, 11:54 PM~12921247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Feb 6 2009, 04:24 PM~12927586
> *:yessad: at least for the 93, not sure if 94-96 is different.
> 
> :scrutinize: I'm guessing they've discontinued a few things since then    :biggrin:
> *


i hate the fuking radiator on the 93's my mechanic had replaced mine with the chinaman ones that they have to weld an extra fitting for the water i must have gone through so many of those at least 4 in a year  most of it is due to the fans though i dunno if anyone else has had this problem but the way they did the fans on the 93 is infront of the radiator when i use to hop the car the fans would come out of the sockets from the bottom and fall on the radiator :angry:


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 6 2009, 11:47 PM~12931956
> *i hate the fuking radiator on the 93's my mechanic had replaced mine with the chinaman ones that they have to weld an extra fitting for the water i must have gone through so many of those at least 4 in a year    most of it is due to the fans though i dunno if anyone else has had this problem but the way they did the fans on the 93 is infront of the radiator when i use to hop the car the fans would come out of the sockets from the bottom and fall on the radiator  :angry:
> *


Yup, $300 dollar mistake last year. My batteries were low and I tried to do a small hop, didn't catch the car on time and slammed it down..... a block later I had my hood up with coolant and smoke shooting everywhere.

It's a pretty stupid design how they mounted those fans to begin with. That's why I want to switch over to the engine driven fans.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Feb 7 2009, 10:10 AM~12933500
> *Yup, $300 dollar mistake last year. My batteries were low and I tried to do a small hop, didn't catch the car on time and slammed it down..... a block later I had my hood up with coolant and smoke shooting everywhere.
> 
> It's a pretty stupid design how they mounted those fans to begin with. That's why I want to switch over to the engine driven fans.
> *



it also should be noted that GM didnt design these cars to hop lol


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG+Feb 7 2009, 10:10 AM~12933500-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats true too


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 7 2009, 12:26 PM~12934148
> *i just wanted to see if it had only happened to me i went and baught the OG radiator which was around 350 and im making sure that bitch doesnt come out reineforced that fucker this time  :biggrin:
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 6 2009, 10:47 PM~12931956
> *i hate the fuking radiator on the 93's my mechanic had replaced mine with the chinaman ones that they have to weld an extra fitting for the water i must have gone through so many of those at least 4 in a year    most of it is due to the fans though i dunno if anyone else has had this problem but the way they did the fans on the 93 is infront of the radiator when i use to hop the car the fans would come out of the sockets from the bottom and fall on the radiator  :angry:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: my 93 I just tiewire it so the fans do not come off .I hop my 93 now and do not hit nomore.


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

YUP....A FEW ZIP TIES SOLVED THAT PROB ....


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

im adding a 3rd pump to my caddy along with a 4 link so i can get a full lock up in the rear with 12's. wondering if i will be able to sit 3 with 3 pumps now or will a bridge be necessary? this is how the batts are set up..


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla+Feb 7 2009, 01:23 PM~12934442-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:
yea thats what i did i tied it down on the bottom and on the top too just in case :biggrin:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 8 2009, 01:52 AM~12939459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


kinda looks like a big eldorado :dunno:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## jr. maniacos (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 8 2009, 07:52 PM~12939459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Feb 7 2009, 10:03 AM~12933688
> *it also should be noted that GM didnt design these cars to hop lol
> *


That's true, but the design is far from genius. They aren't exactly secure at any time and the top mounts are fighting gravity. They could have used bolts instead of plastic forks.


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Feb 6 2009, 06:25 AM~12923733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one of the cleanest out there


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 8 2009, 07:52 AM~12939459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Caddy. Is it yours?


----------



## B.dizzle (Mar 1, 2008)

anybody no who sell tailight lens that fit your bumper kit? :dunno: mines are old & cracked, thanks.....


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Feb 8 2009, 03:42 AM~12940022
> *That's true, but the design is far from genius. They aren't exactly secure at any time and the top mounts are fighting gravity. They could have used bolts instead of plastic forks.
> *


x2


----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

for sale 4,000 firm contact me at PEPSI_559 on this thread


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect+Feb 7 2009, 11:52 PM~12939459-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*WTF IS THAT ???*


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arts66_@Feb 8 2009, 06:56 PM~12945257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :0


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

i dont want to buy it, i was just saying its nice


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Feb 8 2009, 10:49 PM~12946013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Who Did the gold homie?????????? looks goood


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> > just sharing some old pics
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## kinglac (Apr 28, 2006)

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=35i4202&s=5
today starting tearing it down for frame off


----------



## destino caddy (Feb 9, 2009)

this is my 94 fleetwood. i still got alot of work to do but this is it so far.
























the art was done my me.


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 8 2009, 07:59 PM~12945296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## kinglac (Apr 28, 2006)

http://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=35i4202cf2.jpg


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kinglac_@Feb 9 2009, 02:03 AM~12948182
> *http://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=35i4202cf2.jpg
> *


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 9 2009, 12:32 AM~12948354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is what i've been looking for. My lac will grace these pages one day.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Feb 6 2009, 06:12 PM~12928750-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You took the words right out of my mouth. I've been driving these cars for like 9 years, and while I've broken my share of radiators, I've never had fans fly out. Just tape them in or something if you're going to hop.


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 8 2009, 01:52 AM~12939459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 ?????.............any details on this?.........


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Feb 8 2009, 11:30 PM~12946600
> *in the first couple pics...are those just regular pillow seats from an 80s cadi?
> *


:yes:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## lor1der (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 4 2009, 08:26 PM~12907967
> *Product Description: Our Popular Window Fix Kit. Fix those windows that drop or hang crooked. This kit includes an improved design window roller and other assorted GM pieces. Kit fixes 2 windows, works with front and rear windows!
> 
> NAISSO Price: $26.95
> ...


i had the same problem with my 93 fleetwood and went to the dealership and they didnt hook me up with anything. said they didnt cary those anymore. so i went to autozone and found the new and improved round window rollars in the help me section. it was two plastic rollers for $5 enough for one window


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Feb 8 2009, 09:16 PM~12946447
> *Who Did the gold homie?????????? looks goood
> *


DON'T KNOW.. JUST A PIC I TOOK WHILE I WAS IN CALI, BUT I DID THE GOLD ON MINE :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lor1der_@Feb 9 2009, 04:29 PM~12953004
> *i had the same problem with my 93 fleetwood and went to the dealership and they didnt hook me up with anything. said they didnt cary those anymore. so i went to autozone and found the new and improved round window rollars in the help me section. it was two plastic rollers for $5 enough for one window
> *


Never would have thought you could find them at Autozone. :0 

Part numbers are key when going to the dealership...they dont want to take the time to look the shit up.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lor1der+Feb 9 2009, 05:29 PM~12953004-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: They didn't know what the fuck I was talking about until I gave them the part number.


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Feb 9 2009, 08:18 PM~12954494
> *DON'T KNOW.. JUST A PIC I TOOK WHILE I WAS IN CALI, BUT I DID THE GOLD ON MINE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

ANYONE KNOW ABOUT HOW MUCH WOULD A TOP LIKE THIS COST?????


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 9 2009, 12:32 AM~12948354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good shawn  but what it do? :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 9 2009, 11:09 PM~12956460
> *ANYONE KNOW ABOUT HOW MUCH WOULD A TOP LIKE THIS COST?????
> 
> 
> ...


where on the eastcoast are you? 
NC?


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Feb 9 2009, 11:17 PM~12956561
> *where on the eastcoast are you?
> NC?
> *



MIAMI.....


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

*FOR SALE $5,500*


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

Damn fans came flying out again today!!!  

Luckily I caught it on time. I've tried tigtening them from the top but it doesn't help much. What are you guys doing to fix this? All 3 times they came off I've noticed they've popped out of place from the bottom as well? Do they slip off the bottom mount and then unhinge from the top?

I'm thinking of placing zipties on the bottom feet to keep them in place, but I don't think it'll work as well in the top?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, FLEET~HOOD, HSLHRD, EL Marinero, Scrilla, nevjulia04



:wave: :wave: :wave: 

QUE PASA HOMES..........


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 10 2009, 12:25 AM~12957865
> *MISTER ED, FLEET~HOOD, HSLHRD, EL Marinero, Scrilla, nevjulia04
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> ...




Whats Good Homie? Hows The Search Going? :dunno:



I Tried Searching On E&Gs Webpage For That Particular Top But I Saw Nothing Listed Besides The Grilles They Offer... Maybe One Of The Cats Here Will Be Able To Answer...  

A Good Upholsterer Might Be Able To Achieve The Same Look For Cheaper... Painting An Existing Top Is An Option As Well... :yes:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 10 2009, 12:29 AM~12957957
> *Whats Good Homie?  Hows The Search Going?  :dunno:
> I Tried Searching On E&Gs Webpage For That Particular Top But I Saw Nothing Listed Besides The Grilles They Offer... Maybe One Of The Cats Here Will Be Able To Answer...
> 
> ...



IT IS AN OPTION BUT THE VINYL DOESNT GO DOWN AS MUCH AS I WANTED IT TOO. BUT I THOUGHT OF PAINTING. I JUST ASK TO KNOW HOW MUCH IT'LL BE BUT I'LL ASK AN UPHOLSTER TO SEE... THANKS.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Feb 9 2009, 09:34 PM~12955357
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:dunno:



What Ive Always Hated About Your Ride Are The Painted Black Moldings. To Each Their Own But Painting Them The Same Color As The Top Would Set It Off Sooo Much Better. :biggrin:


Reminds Me Of Enrique Iglesias... 








GuacaMOLEEEEEE.... :roflmao:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

X 2


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 10 2009, 12:37 AM~12958126
> *IT IS AN OPTION BUT THE VINYL DOESNT GO DOWN AS MUCH AS I WANTED IT TOO. BUT I THOUGHT OF PAINTING. I JUST ASK TO KNOW HOW MUCH IT'LL BE BUT I'LL ASK AN UPHOLSTER TO SEE... THANKS.
> *





You Talking About The Way It Comes Down Lower On The QP Than A Stock Top? :dunno:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 10 2009, 12:48 AM~12958307
> *You Talking About The Way It Comes Down Lower On The QP Than A Stock Top? :dunno:
> *



:yes: :yes:
AND WITH THE LITTLE METAL BAR ALL THE WAY ACROSS

I JUST THINK IT LOOKS GANGSTER ALL THE WAY DOWN


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 10 2009, 12:52 AM~12958374
> *:yes:  :yes:
> AND WITH THE LITTLE METAL BAR ALL THE WAY ACROSS
> 
> ...





Not A Fan Of The Metal Trim... Its Like A Bad Combover With The Tag Showing Out The Back... :thumbsdown:


Does Make It Unique The Way It Goes Down Like That, Never Really Noticed It Before....


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: 509Rider, Scrilla, kinglac, Agent Orange, 956_INDIVIDUALS_64, MISTER ED, xxxDOUGHBOYxxx*






Free Tacos? :dunno:





Busy Tonight... :wave:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 9 2009, 10:09 PM~12956460
> *ANYONE KNOW ABOUT HOW MUCH WOULD A TOP LIKE THIS COST?????
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe I can help you since thats my old fleet :biggrin: , I paid 1600 for the top from e&g, and then another 600 to get it installed.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 10 2009, 12:58 AM~12958458
> *Not A Fan Of The Metal Trim... Its Like A Bad Combover With The Tag Showing Out The Back... :thumbsdown:
> Does Make It Unique The Way It Goes Down Like That, Never Really Noticed It Before....
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 10 2009, 01:02 AM~12958512
> *Maybe I can help you since thats my old fleet :biggrin: , I paid 1600 for the top from e&g, and then another 600 to get it installed.
> *





Whats Good Homie... Long Time... :wave:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 10 2009, 12:05 AM~12958548
> *Whats Good Homie... Long Time... :wave:
> *


Not much bro just trying to get this g house done


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 10 2009, 01:02 AM~12958512
> *Maybe I can help you since thats my old fleet :biggrin: , I paid 1600 for the top from e&g, and then another 600 to get it installed.
> *



DAMN THANKS HOMIE... SO I GUESS E&G DONT CARRY THEM NO MORE. GUESS GOTTA GO TO AN UPHOLSTERER.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 10 2009, 01:06 AM~12958565
> *Not much bro just trying to get this g house done
> *




Nothings Ever Done... Lolz.



Havent Seen Your Build Up Topic In A While, Gonna Have To Check It Out Again.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 10 2009, 12:09 AM~12958606
> *DAMN THANKS HOMIE... SO I GUESS E&G DONT CARRY THEM NO MORE. GUESS GOTTA GO TO AN UPHOLSTERER.
> *


Its actually a fiberglass shell, thats wrapped in material, and the door edges are also fiberglass, thats why its so expensive. Call e&g they have a lot of stuff thats not on there website


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 10 2009, 01:13 AM~12958653
> *Its actually a fiberglass shell, thats wrapped in material, and the door edges are also fiberglass, thats why its so expensive. Call e&g they have a lot of stuff thats not on there website
> *






:yes:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 10 2009, 01:13 AM~12958653
> *Its actually a fiberglass shell, thats wrapped in material, and the door edges are also fiberglass, thats why its so expensive. Call e&g they have a lot of stuff thats not on there website
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kinglac (Apr 28, 2006)

http://img10.imageshack.us/my.php?image=picture050pr8.jpg
my old brougham i miss that 1


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

what ur talking about is a shell top which is made out of fiberglass like the homie said uptop i know because i baught 1 more then a year ago just havent put it on yet  they are discontinued so its real hard to find them. you can try calling upholsters and see if they might have one see any local places cause i doubt they would ship it too where i got mine it was the last one the guy had


----------



## kinglac (Apr 28, 2006)

http://img530.imageshack.us/my.php?image=scan0001vj8.jpg
and my very first 1 i still have it hopefully 1 day ill get back working on again


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

BET THAT UP DAWG.... 93 BROUGHAM TELL EVIL TOO FINISH ALREADY I WANT TO SEE THE TEAL MACHINE. :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kinglac_@Feb 9 2009, 11:57 PM~12959128
> *http://img530.imageshack.us/my.php?image=scan0001vj8.jpg
> and my very first  1  i still have it  hopefully 1 day ill  get back working on again
> *


post pics of your 84


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 10 2009, 01:58 AM~12959144
> *BET THAT UP DAWG.... 93 BROUGHAM TELL EVIL TOO FINISH ALREADY I WANT TO SEE THE TEAL MACHINE.  :biggrin:
> *


*x2!* lol trust me even i want to see that bitch done already :biggrin: just waiting on eviL


----------



## kinglac (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 9 2009, 11:58 PM~12959145
> *post pics of your 84
> *


http://img7.imageshack.us/my.php?image=scan0002ok1.jpg
here my only pic of my 83 the 84 is in primer i have to get of my ass and paint it its going soild kandy magenta


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kinglac_@Feb 9 2009, 11:16 PM~12959321
> *http://img7.imageshack.us/my.php?image=scan0002ok1.jpg
> here my only pic of my 83  the 84 is in primer i have to get of my ass and paint it its going soild  kandy magenta
> *


 :0 u still got this one?


----------



## kinglac (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 10 2009, 12:21 AM~12959370
> *:0 u still got this one?
> *


no iwish i did thats why i bought the 84


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

damn man you really are king of llacs , wasup with that secret project


----------



## kinglac (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 10 2009, 12:24 AM~12959409
> *damn man you really are king of llacs , wasup with that secret project
> *


 still a secret it the the old green 1 here is a pic of it engine now
http://img294.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000173gd7.jpg


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

WE KNOW WE KNOW.....


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 10 2009, 12:43 AM~12958230
> *:dunno:
> What Ive Always Hated About Your Ride Are The Painted Black Moldings. To Each Their Own But Painting Them The Same Color As The Top Would Set It Off Sooo Much Better.  :biggrin:
> Reminds Me Of Enrique Iglesias...
> ...


  lol 

the tops becoming black  

and so it the continental kit


----------



## 93CADILLAQ (Mar 14, 2005)

Does anybody know what steering wheel adapter kit works on a 93 fleet? I tried searching for one last night but nothing came up.


----------



## hammysuperswitch (Feb 5, 2009)

hey LAC-OF RESPECT hey what lenght of cylinders in thbe front look very high i have 8" i the front and it does not look like that, if there longer then please tell me what u did to get it higher 

thankz


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

extended a arms


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Feb 10 2009, 08:41 AM~12960403
> *extended a arms
> *


+ I also think he has taller spindels to give him a Higher Lift.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 10 2009, 05:10 AM~12960121
> *WE KNOW WE KNOW.....
> *






X2.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Feb 10 2009, 07:11 AM~12960232
> * lol
> 
> the tops becoming black
> ...


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 10 2009, 01:05 PM~12963100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Da east coast "M" done took over da fleetwood game!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 9 2009, 11:49 PM~12959041
> *what ur talking about is a shell top which is made out of fiberglass like the homie said uptop i know because i baught 1 more then a year ago just havent put it on yet    they are discontinued so its real hard to find them. you can try calling upholsters and see if they might have one see any local places cause i doubt they would ship it too where i got mine it was the last one the guy had
> 
> 
> ...


I scored mine thru a homie here in tx...300 bucks from a junkyard....and that's not wat I woulda paid for it if I woulda found it myself...u just gota keep an eye out and look.......e&g sells the material to cover it....I'm gettin whiteboy liv4lacs to do mine wit sunroof and all...........prolly gon be into it for 1200 1400 but that's total including da roof ......1600 for just da shell is rigoddamdicoulous!!!!


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

all the way fom utah


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Feb 10 2009, 08:52 AM~12960438
> *+ I also think he has taller spindels to give him a Higher Lift.
> *





:no:




Some Balljoint Extenders Or Some Shiet.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 10 2009, 02:07 PM~12962627
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Feb 10 2009, 07:12 PM~12965352
> *:uh:
> *





You Know The Rules... Pics Or It Didnt Happen. :buttkick:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 10 2009, 04:51 PM~12964091
> *I scored mine thru a homie here in tx...300 bucks from a junkyard....and that's not wat I woulda paid for it if I woulda found it myself...u just gota keep an eye out and look.......e&g sells the material to cover it....I'm gettin whiteboy liv4lacs to do mine wit sunroof and all...........prolly gon be into it for 1200 1400 but that's total including da roof ......1600 for just da shell is rigoddamdicoulous!!!!
> *


*x2 *


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Feb 10 2009, 03:09 PM~12964258
> *all the way fom utah
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 This bitch is clean  :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Feb 10 2009, 07:57 PM~12965768
> *:0 :0  This bitch is clean    :biggrin:
> *



x 2


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kinglac_@Feb 9 2009, 11:38 PM~12959520
> *still a secret  it the the old green 1 here is a pic of it engine now
> http://img294.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000173gd7.jpg
> *



:0 is it gonna be orange again?


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 10 2009, 03:51 PM~12964091
> *I scored mine thru a homie here in tx...300 bucks from a junkyard....and that's not wat I woulda paid for it if I woulda found it myself...u just gota keep an eye out and look.......e&g sells the material to cover it....I'm gettin whiteboy liv4lacs to do mine wit sunroof and all...........prolly gon be into it for 1200 1400 but that's total including da roof ......1600 for just da shell is rigoddamdicoulous!!!!
> *



In that case, you owe me a lil more..... :biggrin:


----------



## kinglac (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 10 2009, 07:36 PM~12966703
> *:0 is it gonna be orange again?
> 
> 
> ...


 some of it i was going same color as engine but i might spray it kandy pagan gold with tangerine patterns


----------



## nevjulia04 (Jul 15, 2008)

im looking for the chrome trim that goes on the upper quarter panel and upper fender. Does anyone know where i can get those at


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kinglac_@Feb 10 2009, 07:35 PM~12967331
> *some of it  i was going same color as engine but i might spray it kandy pagan gold with tangerine patterns
> *


is it a 2 door? :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nevjulia04_@Feb 10 2009, 08:57 PM~12967570
> *im looking for the chrome trim that goes on the upper quarter panel and upper fender. Does anyone know where i can get those at
> *


i seen you caddy at danny's and its clean!  

but danny asked me for you and i told him to tell you to go to the dealership


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Feb 10 2009, 09:14 PM~12967879
> *i seen you caddy at danny's and its clean!
> 
> but danny asked me for you and i told him to tell you to go to the dealership
> *


 :yes:


----------



## nevjulia04 (Jul 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Feb 10 2009, 10:14 PM~12967879
> *i seen you caddy at danny's and its clean!
> 
> but danny asked me for you and i told him to tell you to go to the dealership
> *



thanks yours is tight too but i called the dealership and they said they discontinued them :angry:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Feb 10 2009, 03:09 PM~12964258
> *all the way fom utah
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nevjulia04_@Feb 10 2009, 09:34 PM~12968249
> *thanks yours is tight too but i called the dealership and they said they discontinued them  :angry:
> *


ill check the one in modesto for you and see if you could get them out here


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 10 2009, 08:18 PM~12967129
> *In that case, you owe me a lil more..... :biggrin:
> *


Womp....too late for that!!!! But now ya know keep an eye out for another one


----------



## kinglac (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 10 2009, 08:59 PM~12967586
> *is it a 2 door? :biggrin:
> *


 maybe u never know jus have to wait and see jus wanting on money and time to finish it maybe next year


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nevjulia04_@Feb 10 2009, 08:57 PM~12967570
> *im looking for the chrome trim that goes on the upper quarter panel and upper fender. Does anyone know where i can get those at
> *


I got lucky and jd aka zenithwirewheels put some up for sale couple weeks ago...100 for both in da package brand new.......I called the dealer bout 6 months ago...and they wanted 135 a piece!!!!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 10 2009, 10:49 PM~12968476
> *Womp....too late for that!!!! But now ya know keep an eye out for another one
> *


 :0 :biggrin: .. so you still got your other fleet?


----------



## nevjulia04 (Jul 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Feb 10 2009, 10:48 PM~12968460
> *ill check the one in modesto for you and see if you could get them out here
> *


thanks man :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## nevjulia04 (Jul 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 10 2009, 10:52 PM~12968520
> *I got lucky and jd aka zenithwirewheels put some up for sale couple weeks ago...100 for both in da package brand new.......I called the dealer bout 6 months ago...and they wanted 135 a piece!!!!
> *


thats crazy but i need them so if i have to 135 i guess i will,  thanks


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 10 2009, 11:52 PM~12968520
> *I got lucky and jd aka zenithwirewheels put some up for sale couple weeks ago...100 for both in da package brand new.......I called the dealer bout 6 months ago...and they wanted 135 a piece!!!!
> *


THEY LOVE TO FUCK PEOPLE :cheesy:


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nevjulia04_@Feb 11 2009, 12:03 AM~12968701
> *thats crazy but i need them so if i have to 135 i guess i will,  thanks
> *


x2 :angry: 

Can somebody repost the part numbers to these? I saved em before, but then i lost em :banghead:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 11 2009, 12:44 AM~12969284
> *THEY LOVE TO FUCK PEOPLE  :cheesy:
> *






With No Vaseline? :dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Feb 10 2009, 10:47 PM~12969329
> *x2 :angry:
> 
> Can somebody repost the part numbers to these? I saved em before, but then i lost em  :banghead:
> *


 12529568 dats da part number on da ones I got homie hope dat helps.....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 10 2009, 09:54 PM~12968541
> *:0  :biggrin: .. so you still got your other fleet?
> *


Yeap....gota rebuild da rearend on it......u want it??? Come get it!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 10 2009, 07:36 PM~12966703
> *:0 is it gonna be orange again?
> 
> 
> ...


Dam dats nice homie!!!! I want that serpentine system on my car but ima wait till I get da rest of it done...I have them same header also....but I also ordered those fuel rail covers but I think there's 2 generation lt1s cuz these don't seem to line up.........and wit that belt setup it helps out a lot wit da routing of the ac lines cuz them headers eat that hi pressure ac hose up a lot!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 11 2009, 01:17 AM~12969770
> *12529568 dats da part number on da ones I got homie hope dat helps.....
> *


Thanks bro  

Didnt someone mention awhile back they made these in stainless? Just wondering if that was a very limited option


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 11 2009, 12:19 AM~12969787
> *Yeap....gota rebuild da rearend on it......u want it??? Come get it!!!!
> *



price??? :biggrin:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

Wasn't there a step on removing the paint on the thick chrome at the bottom of the windows?Lmk.Thanks in advance.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUTHEASTSD63_@Feb 11 2009, 03:02 AM~12970560
> *Wasn't there a step on removing the paint on the thick chrome at the bottom of the windows?Lmk.Thanks in advance.
> *





Tile Cleaner Or Something Like That? Is That What Youre Referring To? :dunno:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 10 2009, 07:36 PM~12966703
> *:0 is it gonna be orange again?
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looking REAL Good!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Feb 10 2009, 11:40 PM~12970030
> *Thanks bro
> 
> Didnt someone mention awhile back they made these in stainless?  Just wondering if that was a very limited option
> *


I heard if somebody doing that but I think that's somethin u gota get somebody to make for u like a machine shop or somethin......


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 11 2009, 12:37 AM~12970452
> *price??? :biggrin:
> *


Shit come gimme 3grand for .....shit...ill drive that bitch to u for 3grand!!! I just need to finish my white one....


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 10 2009, 09:36 PM~12966703
> *:0 is it gonna be orange again?
> 
> 
> ...


damn that's nice!!!!!!


----------



## kinglac (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 11 2009, 03:19 AM~12970861
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Looking REAL Good!!!
> *


 thanks your ls1 looks good 2 it takes a lot of money to fuck with 
street & performance cant go to autozone and buy this shit


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Feb 9 2009, 11:09 PM~12956460-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've heard the pattern for the material is still available, but they sell just the material already cut?? How much does that run?
I just got one on a parts car I picked up, but the seams are all torn up so I gotta get it recovered or something.


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nevjulia04+Feb 10 2009, 10:57 PM~12967570-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it the same part/number for the front and rear strips?


----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)

looking for scurts extended ones if anyone is selling


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Feb 11 2009, 11:16 AM~12973108
> *I know someone in Orlando that had a blue one for sale, I can see if he still has it and get you some info if you want.
> Yeah, I've heard the pattern for the material is still available, but they sell just the material already cut?? How much does that run?
> I just got one on a parts car I picked up, but the seams are all torn up so I gotta get it recovered or something.
> *


As far as the chrome strip part number that's just for the front fender ones...iono bout the other ones.....

And the material starts anywhere from 140 to 300 depending on color material n shit like dat....I believe mine is about 260 280...its a pearl white tuxedo vinyle.....I wanted clothe but they don't make a white clothe due to it getting so dirty so quick...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yogis tire shop_@Feb 11 2009, 11:28 AM~12973205
> *looking for scurts extended ones if anyone is selling
> *


Look for the homie SKIM on here he sells em...


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Feb 9 2009, 09:07 PM~12957450
> *Damn fans came flying out again today!!!
> 
> Luckily I caught it on time. I've tried tigtening them from the top but it doesn't help much. What are you guys doing to fix this? All 3 times they came off I've noticed they've popped out of place from the bottom as well? Do they slip off the bottom mount and then unhinge from the top?
> ...


Damn... I had the same problem with my '93 some years back. At one point, one of the fans came off while I was driving and grinded a nice whole into my radiator... coolant everywhere! :angry: I think I ended up using zip ties too, and it worked for the time being until I had a friend build some brackets.


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 11 2009, 03:06 PM~12973921
> *As far as the chrome strip part number that's just for the front fender ones...iono bout the other ones.....
> 
> And the material starts anywhere from 140 to 300 depending on color material n shit like dat....I believe mine is about 260 280...its a pearl white tuxedo vinyle.....I wanted clothe but they don't make a white clothe due to it getting so dirty so quick...
> *


  Thanks homie, I'll have to look into that material.

If I remember right those chrome strips *have* to be bought new right? They can't be pulled off another car?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 11 2009, 04:26 PM~12974439
> *
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## nevjulia04 (Jul 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Feb 11 2009, 12:24 PM~12973168
> *Is it the same part/number for the front and rear strips?
> *


part numbers r 12529568 and 12529569 and 12529570 and 12529571 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Feb 11 2009, 01:36 PM~12974075
> * Thanks homie, I'll have to look into that material.
> 
> If I remember right those chrome strips have to be bought new right? They can't be pulled off another car?
> *


Yeap ur right...cuz in pullin em off there gona wrinkle up......that's y I ended up having to get new ones...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Feb 11 2009, 05:08 PM~12974751
> *:nicoderm:
> *






:0












:wave:


----------



## B.dizzle (Mar 1, 2008)

anybody no who sells bumper kit parts


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nevjulia04+Feb 11 2009, 05:03 PM~12975182-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Check it out guys, here is an idea I have had for the spears that eventually wrinkle (new or not). There are atleast two guys here on layitlow that offer chrome plating on ANYTHING. I think I have even mentioned this to ZENITHWIREWHEELS as something he should offer.

Get your original spears and have them chrome plated, they will NEVER wrinkle on you again.  I plan to look into this but am far from that point on my cadillac. As long as you remove yours carefully and do not break anything you should have the brightest looking spears on any cadillac.


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nevjulia04+Feb 11 2009, 06:03 PM~12975182-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Feb 11 2009, 07:05 PM~12977054
> *:0   :thumbsup:
> Yeah that's  what I thought. Sucks cause I have a perfect set on the parts car, and just have a tiny piece broken off on the other.
> Yeah, you'd think Cadillac would have real ones to begin with.  :uh:  :biggrin:
> ...


X2 good idea........yea mine were perfect shape also but ssince I had to take em of for paint they got fucked up


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 10 2009, 11:55 PM~12969456
> *With No Vaseline? :dunno:
> *


Como te gusta!!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 11 2009, 12:55 AM~12969456
> *With No Vaseline? :dunno:
> *


nope dry with some sandpaper and barbwire on the tip :cheesy:


----------



## kinglac (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## kinglac (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRody23_@Feb 11 2009, 09:22 PM~12977214
> *Como te gusta!!
> *





Limpiate La Baba... :barf:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 11 2009, 09:48 PM~12977495
> *nope dry with some sandpaper and barbwire on the tip  :cheesy:
> *








:wow:


----------



## kinglac (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Feb 11 2009, 02:25 PM~12974017
> *Damn... I had the same problem with my '93 some years back.  At one point, one of the fans came off while I was driving and grinded a nice whole into my radiator... coolant everywhere!  :angry:  I think I ended up using zip ties too, and it worked for the time being until I had a friend build some brackets.
> *


That's what happened to me the first time too. First day of school, I pulled up to the bookstore with coolant spraying all over the place and a big cloud of vapor. Not the entrance I was hoping for :roflmao:

It's a pain in the ass, I'm cranking the radio down every other minute now, the fans got me all paranoid. I think I'm giving up on the design and just switching over to the old school crank driven fans. Ni modo


----------



## Agent Orange (Dec 2, 2006)

ive asked b4 but now i wanna know what dash kit do you guys use to install an aftermarket radio i called places dont got it for the fleetwood i asked here and they said a website but im sure someone has used a dashkit from another car that fits this is what im looking for...











if everything else fails ill just order one but id rather not i dont like waiting for the big brown truck  

also how do you guys remove the woodgrain strip above the radio without breaking anything or dropping the clips into the holes


----------



## kinglac (Apr 28, 2006)

my old 1 i sold it then had the get me another 1 so i did the yellow and green 1


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kinglac_@Feb 11 2009, 07:57 PM~12978342
> *
> 
> my old 1 i sold it   then had the get me another 1  so i did the yellow and green 1
> *


i member this one time i seen this one when it was still red on foster few years back rollin on all chromes  i was at the bus stop :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*Does anybody know what club or have more pictures of that BIGBODY in the back ground??  *


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

What up Fleetwood Ryders!!! :wave:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 12 2009, 02:12 PM~12983969
> *What up Fleetwood Ryders!!!  :wave:
> *






:nicoderm:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 12 2009, 11:12 AM~12983969
> *What up Fleetwood Ryders!!!  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Feb 12 2009, 02:34 PM~12985542
> *:wave:
> *


Hey Volo theres an application on my IPhone called 'Backgrounds' and if you type in Fleetwood or Lowrider in the Search engine your pic of the Fleetwood shows up!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Agent Orange (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Agent Orange_@Feb 11 2009, 11:30 PM~12978022
> *ive asked b4 but now i wanna know what dash kit do you guys use to install an aftermarket radio i called places dont got it for the fleetwood i asked here and they said a website but im sure someone has used a dashkit from another car that fits this is what im looking for...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 12 2009, 11:39 AM~12982520
> *Does anybody know what club or have more pictures of that BIGBODY in the back ground??
> 
> *


probably chicano cc, 

its painted on the car


----------



## Agent Orange (Dec 2, 2006)

my car just reached 100k miles whats the best type of oil and filter to use for the lt1 at that mileage


----------



## cfbtx (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Agent Orange_@Feb 12 2009, 07:12 PM~12987261
> *my car just reached 100k miles whats the best type of oil and filter to use for the lt1 at that mileage
> *


 mobil 1 10-30 fully synthetic


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Agent Orange_@Feb 11 2009, 10:30 PM~12978022
> *ive asked b4 but now i wanna know what dash kit do you guys use to install an aftermarket radio i called places dont got it for the fleetwood i asked here and they said a website but im sure someone has used a dashkit from another car that fits this is what im looking for...
> 
> 
> ...


im sure you have been to a stereo shop and asked them. nobody in your area has one? you can get a single din all day from a good stereo shop and if you run a double din, you dont need a dash kit


----------



## Agent Orange (Dec 2, 2006)

they said they didnt have a kit for my car so i was wondering im sure they must use one from another car


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Agent Orange_@Feb 13 2009, 06:34 AM~12991592
> *they said they didnt have a kit for my car so i was wondering im sure they must use one from another car
> *


They actually don't make an actual fleetwood kit...the one I have is from a geo tracker.....and dat fit perfect...I also heard somebody on here say somethin bout using one from a f150........but I have no prob wit mine from a geo tracker........




Plus the expensive ass 80 dollar wiring harness I needed dat runs from da front to da trunk


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Agent Orange+Feb 12 2009, 09:12 PM~12987261-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


5W-30, just like it says on the oil fill cap.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 13 2009, 12:59 PM~12993290
> *They actually don't make an actual fleetwood kit...the one I have is from a geo tracker.....and dat fit perfect...I also heard somebody on here say somethin bout using one from a f150........but I have no prob wit mine from a geo tracker........
> Plus the expensive ass 80 dollar wiring harness I needed dat runs from da front to da trunk
> *


Yeah, I heard that about the F-150 kit too. I don't remember what's in mine.  It doesn't fit great though, so I need to redo it.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 13 2009, 01:04 PM~12993337
> *5W-30, just like it says on the oil fill cap.
> *


And BTW, I have 2 - The juiced one (former daily) has 130,000 and the current daily has 116,000, and neither burns a drop of oil.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 13 2009, 11:04 AM~12993337
> *5W-30, just like it says on the oil fill cap.
> *


I just put wats in stock when I'm workin at my shop :biggrin:......all da same shit to me......



Ima start puttin rotella diesel oil so I have to change my oil every 15k :0: :biggrin: hahha


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

10W-30 won't hurt it. GM recommends 5W-30 for better fuel economy.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*Does anybody know what club or have more pictures of that BIGBODY in the back ground??  *










:dunno: 



> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Feb 12 2009, 06:06 PM~12987211
> *probably chicano cc,
> 
> its painted on the car
> *


I SAW THAT AND I CHECKED THERE, NOTHING  actually the search only came up with CHICANO WAYS CC.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

My daily, 1996 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham. Nothing big.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElRody23_@Feb 12 2009, 10:28 PM~12989565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANYMORE PIC'S OF THE CHICK ON THE FLYER ???


----------



## Agent Orange (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Feb 13 2009, 01:59 PM~12993290-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 oh shit i put in 10W-40 the high mileage


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Agent Orange_@Feb 13 2009, 05:02 PM~12996517
> *geo tracker? what year homie
> :0  :0 oh shit i put in 10W-40 the high mileage
> *


I wana say 95 96...somewhere mid to late 90ish.....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Any bosy got pics of fleets wit da shell top but wit da small rear window on the rear doors covered also.....????? Not the actual window itself covered but around the small windo just to clear it up....


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Sep 27 2008, 12:02 PM~11714619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anyone have more pic's of the black fleet??


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

"After Life", LIFE in San Diego Car Club


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Feb 13 2009, 12:31 AM~12990236
> *im sure you have been to a stereo shop and asked them.  nobody in your area has one?  you can get a single din all day from a good stereo shop and if you run a double din, you dont need a dash kit
> *


I was tired of seaching for a kit also and ended putting a double din and solved my problem.best thing to do homie.


----------



## Agent Orange (Dec 2, 2006)

id have to get a double din radio the one i got isnt


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Agent Orange_@Feb 14 2009, 12:56 AM~12999372
> *id have to get a double din radio the one i got isnt
> *






http://cgi.ebay.com/1993-1996-Cadillac-Fle...0205152011r6501


http://www.autotoys.com/x/product.php?productid=4299



First Link Provides The Metra Dash Kit Part Number... Second Link Provides All Cars Compatible With The Cadillac Fleetwood... No Need For A Double Din, Unless You Really Want One... The Dash Kit Can Be Modded To Fit Single Or Double Dins...


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Feb 13 2009, 11:10 PM~12999493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Feb 14 2009, 01:10 AM~12999493
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 LOOKS GOOD AS FUCK


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

One of the baddest Fleetwoods Period! :biggrin: 
Hands down with two twisted in the middle!!!


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Feb 13 2009, 09:02 PM~12998845
> *"After Life", LIFE in San Diego Car Club
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice


----------



## Agent Orange (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 14 2009, 02:04 AM~12999438
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/1993-1996-Cadillac-Fle...0205152011r6501
> http://www.autotoys.com/x/product.php?productid=4299
> First Link Provides The Metra Dash Kit Part Number... Second Link Provides All Cars Compatible With The Cadillac Fleetwood... No Need For A Double Din, Unless You Really Want One... The Dash Kit Can Be Modded To Fit Single Or Double Dins...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Feb 13 2009, 11:13 PM~12999527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


B E A UUUUUUUUUUUUUTIFILLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: one the hottest fleetolacs in da game!!!!!!


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

before








now


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 13 2009, 06:27 PM~12995659
> *ANYMORE PIC'S OF THE CHICK ON THE FLYER ???
> *


X2


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 14 2009, 04:04 PM~13003717
> *before
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Feb 13 2009, 09:02 PM~12998845
> *"After Life", LIFE in San Diego Car Club
> 
> 
> ...


THIS CADDY LOOKS BAD ASS :cheesy: I WOULD ONLY CHANGE ONE THING THOUGH ADD THE RIM TO THE BUMPER KID :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 14 2009, 09:26 PM~13005685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Mayne!! Boy got chrome as far as da eye can see!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0: :0: :0: 


Lookin good homie


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 14 2009, 10:26 PM~13005685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 14 2009, 06:04 PM~13003717
> *before
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 14 2009, 09:26 PM~13005685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAN THAT PARTS CAR WITH NO FENDER SKIRTS IS THE SHIT DAVE!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 14 2009, 09:26 PM~13005685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dayum!!!! :0


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Me and Dave are going to Park beside each other one day! And its going to be like *Ice*! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider+Jan 29 2009, 05:40 PM~12851195-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this same thing is happening on the parts car I got recently, but I'm not sure.
When I first looked at it, I pulled the lever under the dash and heard it unlatch. It didn't pop up though, we had to pull it up a bit and then I could get to the lever to open it.

I just went to open it to take the grill off. I heard it unlatch, it didn't go up at all, but I can't pull it up any. It's like it's stuck. I reached under the bumper to push the handle but it's still not going up.

It has an E&G grill on it (that I want to take off). Can those be taken off without opening the hood? 
If not any ideas or more info on how to open it? :dunno:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

anyone ever drop an old school 350 in one of these?? like not fuel injected?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Feb 15 2009, 07:14 PM~13011042
> *anyone ever drop an old school 350 in one of these?? like not fuel injected?
> *





:yes:





My Homie Dropped An Older Carbed 350 In His Previous Lac... He Used His Original Tranny... Got It Running Real Good And Everything. Hed Still Be Riding In It If It Wasnt For The Accident He Had On His Way Up To NCs Cinco De Mayo Show Last Year... Let Me See If I Can Find Some Pictures...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 15 2009, 07:22 PM~13011096
> *:yes:
> My Homie Dropped An Older Carbed 350 In His Previous Lac... He Used His Original Tranny... Got It Running Real Good And Everything. Hed Still Be Riding In It If It Wasnt For The Accident He Had On His Way Up To NCs Cinco De Mayo Show Last Year... Let Me See If I Can Find Some Pictures...
> *





My Bad, Couldnt Find Any Engine Shots... Heres One Of The Car Though:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 15 2009, 06:51 PM~13011310
> *My Bad, Couldnt Find Any Engine Shots... Heres One Of The Car Though:
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS...anyone got any pics?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Feb 15 2009, 05:06 PM~13011008
> *I think this same thing is happening on the parts car I got recently, but I'm not sure.
> When I first looked at it, I pulled the lever under the dash and heard it unlatch. It didn't pop up though, we had to pull it up a bit and then I could get to the lever to open it.
> 
> ...


Pics of da e&g grill??? Price????


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Feb 15 2009, 05:14 PM~13011042
> *anyone ever drop an old school 350 in one of these?? like not fuel injected?
> *


Look at da homies luxuriousmontreal topic.....(1st post on this page) he gota carbed motor.....I personally hate carbs I rather deal wit nice n friendly fuel injection...but ur car ur way.......


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 15 2009, 04:05 AM~13007095
> *Me and Dave are going to Park beside each other one day! And its going to be like Ice!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


that woud make a great pic


----------



## ~Cadillac Clownin~ (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

this man Keeps RAISING THE BAR. . . . ! Big up's to this guy.... :biggrin: 


quote=LuxuriouSMontreaL,Feb 11 2009, 11:20 PM~12978645]Here are some pics of the hood kit:

































































[/quote

quote=LuxuriouSMontreaL,Feb 11 2009, 11:19 PM~12978629]Now we took the trunk and hood off the car to glue the new custom engraved mirror kit...Trunk is dusty as hell but here are some pics to give you an idea:

















































[/quote


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Agent Orange+Feb 13 2009, 07:02 PM~12996517-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've been looking at a double Din to replace my single.


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 15 2009, 08:07 PM~13011420
> *Pics of da e&g grill??? Price????
> *


I'm only taking it off to put on the other Lac :biggrin: 
I'd trade for an all chrome one though, anybody in FL need a gold one?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

lac lovers ttmft


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Feb 12 2009, 03:45 PM~12986082
> *Hey Volo theres an application on my IPhone called 'Backgrounds' and if you type in Fleetwood or Lowrider in the Search engine your pic of the Fleetwood shows up!!!    :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 Whuuuuut!? Really? Damn, I don't know whether to be happy or mad about that. I never submitted that picture to iPhone/Apple. I think Mr. Steve Jobs might owe me some money! :angry:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Feb 16 2009, 10:40 AM~13015960
> *:0 Whuuuuut!?  Really?  Damn, I don't know whether to be happy or mad about that.  I never submitted that picture to iPhone/Apple.  I think Mr. Steve Jobs might owe me some money!  :angry:
> *


Stick it to the man! :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Feb 16 2009, 06:42 AM~13015602
> *this man Keeps RAISING THE BAR. . . . ! Big up's to this guy.... :biggrin:
> quote=LuxuriouSMontreaL,Feb 11 2009, 11:20 PM~12978645]Here are some pics of the hood kit:
> 
> ...


DAM!!!! Dats stupid clean!!!!

Fuck dat...I quit.....I can't compete wit dis shit... lol


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

:0 WOW those mirrors are beautiful!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 16 2009, 10:30 AM~13015907
> *lac lovers ttmft
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Feb 16 2009, 06:42 AM~13015602
> *this man Keeps RAISING THE BAR. . . . ! Big up's to this guy.... :biggrin:
> quote=LuxuriouSMontreaL,Feb 11 2009, 11:20 PM~12978645]Here are some pics of the hood kit:
> 
> ...



dam homie that shit is tight that shit is clean, how much you payed for all of that nad where you from holla.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

well it dnt compare with these rides on this thread but this is my new project


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Feb 16 2009, 08:42 AM~13015602
> *this man Keeps RAISING THE BAR. . . . ! Big up's to this guy.... :biggrin:
> quote=LuxuriouSMontreaL,Feb 11 2009, 11:20 PM~12978645]Here are some pics of the hood kit:
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Feb 16 2009, 07:42 AM~13015602
> *this man Keeps RAISING THE BAR. . . . ! Big up's to this guy.... :biggrin:
> quote=LuxuriouSMontreaL,Feb 11 2009, 11:20 PM~12978645]Here are some pics of the hood kit:
> 
> ...


Jeezus! That is beautiful :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Feb 16 2009, 07:33 PM~13021885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam talk about buzz kill.. that took the cake. i sooo luv that color!!!


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 16 2009, 09:49 AM~13016363
> *DAM!!!! Dats stupid clean!!!!
> 
> Fuck dat...I quit.....I can't compete wit dis shit... lol
> *


I agree...me either! :wow: hahaha


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Feb 16 2009, 10:17 AM~13015850
> *I'm only taking it off to put on the other Lac  :biggrin:
> I'd trade for an all chrome one though, anybody in FL need a gold one?
> *


i have an all chrome one and i do need a gold one actually 2 gold ones :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Feb 16 2009, 10:33 PM~13021885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, Scrilla, CALVIN, BIGDMACK


wut it doo homie. :wave:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Centillac_@Feb 16 2009, 07:06 PM~13019985
> *dam homie that shit is tight that shit is clean, how much you payed for all of that nad where you from holla.
> *



Great Fleetwood Build up


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 16 2009, 11:49 AM~13016363
> *DAM!!!! Dats stupid clean!!!!
> 
> Fuck dat...I quit.....I can't compete wit dis shit... lol
> *


:yessad: :tears:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 16 2009, 11:09 PM~13023400
> *i have an all chrome one and i do need a gold one actually 2 gold ones  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Hit me up homie. You coming out this way for the cruise in March?

wait... 2!? :0 :nicoderm: you must be doing it Miami style now :biggrin: 

I did get the hood open (and the grill on my ride) last night, just needed some curse words. :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 16 2009, 11:24 PM~13023627
> *MISTER ED, Scrilla, CALVIN, BIGDMACK
> wut it doo homie.  :wave:
> *





Whats Good? :wave:



Hows The Search Coming Along?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*Does anybody know what club or have more pictures of that BIGBODY in the back ground??  *








:dunno: 
I SAW THAT AND I CHECKED THERE, NOTHING  actually the search only came up with CHICANO WAYS CC.



NO ONE HUH??


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 17 2009, 01:13 PM~13028354
> *Does anybody know what club or have more pictures of that BIGBODY in the back ground??
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 17 2009, 03:06 PM~13028865
> *
> *


Q-vo?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 17 2009, 11:06 AM~13028865
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Feb 17 2009, 11:46 AM~13027643
> *:0 Hit me up homie. You coming out this way for the cruise in March?
> 
> wait... 2!?  :0 :nicoderm: you must be doing it Miami style now  :biggrin:
> ...


lol yea im still undecided 1 came chrome and i changed the emblems to gold but have a chrome grill the other came with everything gold so now i dunno if i wanna have both or make 1 chrome and 1 gold or just paint my chrome bars so many options   :dunno: 

cursing helped? did u try abra kadabra :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

any 1 know where can i buy things for my fleetwood, does the dealer still sell stuff or is there some1 thats sells aftermarket?


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

IM LOOKING FOR A CASTLE GRILL FOR MY 93. ANY ONE HAVE ONE FOR SALE HIT ME UP


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by malomonte_@Feb 17 2009, 02:15 PM~13028955
> *Q-vo?
> *





Whats The Business? :nicoderm:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 17 2009, 07:43 PM~13032012
> *any 1 know where can i buy things for my fleetwood, does the dealer still sell stuff or is there some1 thats sells aftermarket?
> *





Depends On What Youre Looking For... Name Some Parts And Im Sure We'll Be Able To Steer You In The Right Direction...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 17 2009, 09:27 PM~13033026
> *Depends On What Youre Looking For... Name Some Parts And Im Sure We'll Be Able To Steer You In The Right Direction...
> *



THEY DO PEEPS WITH CADDIES DO HELP OUT ALOT....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 17 2009, 12:48 PM~13028173
> *Whats Good? :wave:
> Hows The Search Coming Along?
> *



YEAH I GOT ONE TODAY IM DRIVING IT RIGHT NOW............. :biggrin: 
























































:tears: :tears: I WISH I HAVENT HAD LUCK YET... ONE WILL COME ALONG AT THE RIGHT TIME. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 17 2009, 07:27 PM~13033026
> *Depends On What Youre Looking For... Name Some Parts And Im Sure We'll Be Able To Steer You In The Right Direction...
> *


thanks homie well like the mid body chrome moldings. the lower right front fender molding. maybe the chrome moldings around the door windows..etc stuff like that.


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Feb 16 2009, 09:33 PM~13021885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damm bad ass picture !! :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 17 2009, 11:23 PM~13034335
> *thanks homie well like the mid body chrome moldings. the lower right front fender molding. maybe the chrome moldings around the door windows..etc stuff like that.
> *



TAKE A PIC OF WHAT YOU NEED NEW AND THEY'LL GET OUT AND SELL YOU STUFF.. :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 17 2009, 11:35 PM~13034494
> *TAKE A PIC OF WHAT YOU NEED NEW AND THEY'LL GET OUT AND SELL YOU STUFF..  :biggrin:
> *





Correct... Many Items Can Still Be Found At What These Guys Like To Call The STEALERship So You Might Be Able To Check There... 

A Ton Of Guys May Have The Items Brand New And/Or Used. Just Post Up What You Need And Keep Your Eyes Open In The Vehicle Parts Section...


 


Read A Few Pages Back In Regards To The MidBody Chrome "Spear" Moldings, I Believe Someone Posted Up The Part Numbers...


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN_@Feb 18 2009, 12:44 AM~13035291
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...





:tears:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 18 2009, 12:54 AM~13035433
> *:tears:
> *



TIMES 1000000000000


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Feb 17 2009, 07:57 AM~13026973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cars fo sale right now
my hommie grape ROLLERZ ONLY YAKIMA


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Feb 17 2009, 09:29 PM~13034414
> *Damm bad ass picture !! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks!!! i took it :angry:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN_@Feb 18 2009, 12:44 AM~13035291
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN_@Feb 17 2009, 09:44 PM~13035291
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


OH DEAR GOD :0 :0


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN_@Feb 18 2009, 12:44 AM~13035291
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Fleetwood - Smashing is right. lol :biggrin: Hope no one got hurt and you have full coverage insurance. So you can get the Fleetwood Fixed. Good Luck on the Rebuild.


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan+Feb 17 2009, 11:23 PM~13034335-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: 93-96 CADI BIG BODY BROUGHAM CLASSIFIEDS


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN_@Feb 18 2009, 12:44 AM~13035291
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, that's WAY worse than mine. :tears:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN_@Feb 18 2009, 12:44 AM~13035291
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Is that why your screen name "fleetwood smashing " lol j/k. Sorry to hear about ur fleetwood


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

NEED SOME ADVICE OR IF ANYBODY CAN RECOMMEND WHATS THE BEST AM PUTTING JUICE ON A BODY CADDY ON DA REAR AM GOIN WITH 14" OR 16"CYLINDERS WHATS THE DEAL WITH THE SLIP YOKE ???HOW WOULD IT DRIVE ALL LOCKED UP????


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN_@Feb 17 2009, 11:44 PM~13035291
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :tears: :angel:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Feb 18 2009, 03:34 PM~13040436
> *NEED SOME ADVICE OR IF ANYBODY CAN RECOMMEND WHATS THE BEST AM PUTTING JUICE  ON A BODY CADDY ON DA REAR AM GOIN WITH 14" OR 16"CYLINDERS WHATS THE DEAL WITH THE SLIP YOKE ???HOW WOULD IT DRIVE ALL LOCKED UP????
> *





Go With 12s, 14s If Youre Three Wheeling... 14s Are Kinda Pushing It, 16s Would Definitely Need Some Slip Yoke Attention Along With Extending Brake Lines...



uffin:


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

Took a few shots of the Lac today


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Feb 18 2009, 05:31 PM~13042364
> *Took a few shots of the Lac today
> 
> 
> ...



NICE LAC HOMIE LOOKS GOOD


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

*THIS IS WHAT I'M DOING !!!
BUILT BY THE MAN HIM SELF TOPO !!!** :biggrin: *


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

Gotta say, we're really lucky that TOPO hates 4 doors so much......DAMN!


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 18 2009, 07:13 PM~13042763
> *THIS IS WHAT I'M DOING !!!
> BUILT BY THE MAN HIM SELF  TOPO !!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...



:0 nice , lot of people doing the verts,gonna be nice to see another 2 door hardtop


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by area651rider_@Feb 18 2009, 06:29 PM~13042913
> *:0  nice ,  lot of people doing the verts,gonna be nice to see another 2 door hardtop
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 19 2009, 02:13 PM~13042763
> *THIS IS WHAT I'M DOING !!!
> BUILT BY THE MAN HIM SELF  TOPO !!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :0 Dam i read somewhere on here that he wasn't making anymore of those, your a lucky guy man


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Feb 18 2009, 07:33 PM~13042956
> *:scrutinize:
> *



:dunno:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRODIE_@Feb 18 2009, 06:34 PM~13042971
> *:0 Dam i read somewhere on here that he wasn't making anymore of those, your a lucky guy man
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 18 2009, 06:13 PM~13042763
> *THIS IS WHAT I'M DOING !!!
> BUILT BY THE MAN HIM SELF  TOPO !!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## DenaLove (Jan 4, 2008)

I bought this last night....... :yes: But I need a vinyl top. :happysad:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Feb 18 2009, 08:26 PM~13045183
> *I bought this last night....... :yes:  But I need a vinyl top.  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


*REAL CLEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I like the BALDY'S better.......  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## DenaLove (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Feb 18 2009, 08:39 PM~13045340
> *REAL CLEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I like the BALDY'S better.......    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks. To each his own I guess cause I like the vinyls. It just looks naked to me with out the top. :yes:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Feb 18 2009, 11:49 PM~13045496
> *Thanks. To each his own I guess cause I like the vinyls. It just looks naked to me with out the top. :yes:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 19 2009, 06:09 PM~13045804
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


X2


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 18 2009, 06:13 PM~13042763
> *THIS IS WHAT I'M DOING !!!
> BUILT BY THE MAN HIM SELF  TOPO !!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


THAT SHITS GONNA BE SICK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Feb 18 2009, 10:26 PM~13045183
> *I bought this last night....... :yes:  But I need a vinyl top.  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, pattern the roof out bro


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 19 2009, 01:28 AM~13047410
> *Nice, pattern the roof out bro
> *


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C. (Apr 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Feb 18 2009, 09:49 PM~13045496
> *Thanks. To each his own I guess cause I like the vinyls. It just looks naked to me with out the top. :yes:
> *


THAT HURT MY FEELINGS MINE A 93 IT DOESNT HAVE A VYNIL TOP THATS HOW IT CAME OUT BUT LIKE THE HOMIE SAID TO EACH HIS OWN...


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Feb 18 2009, 09:49 PM~13045496
> *Thanks. To each his own I guess cause I like the vinyls. It just looks naked to me with out the top. :yes:
> *


u should pattern the top....would be cheaper and look hella tight..my .02 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Feb 19 2009, 01:28 PM~13049816
> *u should pattern the top....would be cheaper and look hella tight..my .02 :biggrin:
> *





:yes:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Feb 18 2009, 05:31 PM~13042364
> *Took a few shots of the Lac today
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Nice Lac homie!!


----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)

ttt.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yogis tire shop_@Feb 20 2009, 09:41 AM~13058282
> *ttt.
> *




Post Pictures Of Your Fleetwood, STOP HOLDING OUT. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 20 2009, 10:19 AM~13059374
> *Post Pictures Of Your Fleetwood, STOP HOLDING OUT.  :biggrin:
> *


X2...need more pics....instead of smiling faces.....























































:biggrin:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Feb 18 2009, 09:26 PM~13045183
> *I bought this last night....... :yes:  But I need a vinyl top.  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: NICE LAC :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, -ACE-, cheleo

HELLO LAC LOVERS


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)

:biggrin:














:0
[/quote]


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 20 2009, 11:16 AM~13059860
> *MISTER ED, -ACE-, cheleo
> 
> HELLO LAC LOVERS
> *


 :biggrin: WHATS UP GEE


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

My brake lights are stuck on in the daily! :uh:

Anybody ever have this happen? I jiggled the pedal, and they don't come off. Weirder than that, it's only the top lights and the 3rd brake light. When you step on the pedal, all of them light up as normal. :dunno: Any ideas? :dunno: :tears:


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[/quote]


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 20 2009, 11:24 AM~13060518
> *My brake lights are stuck on in the daily! :uh:
> 
> Anybody ever have this happen?  I jiggled the pedal, and they don't come off.  Weirder than that, it's only the top lights and the 3rd brake light.  When you step on the pedal, all of them light up as normal.  :dunno:  Any ideas? :dunno: :tears:
> *


When mine did that i replaced my brake light switch, it was getting worn out and stuck.....simple thing, i tripped out thinking it was a huge electrical problem :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Feb 20 2009, 02:30 PM~13060569
> *When mine did that i replaced my brake light switch, it was getting worn out and stuck.....simple thing, i tripped out thinking it was a huge electrical problem  :biggrin:
> *


I was first thinking brake light switch, but only the top lights of the 3 and the 3rd brake lights are stuck on. And when you hit the pedal, the others light up, which would indicate to me that the switch "is" working...but I'm not sure if I'm right about that. :dunno:


----------



## 82gbody rider (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Feb 13 2009, 09:48 PM~12998709
> *anyone have more pic's of the black fleet??
> *


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Feb 13 2009, 02:43 PM~12995297
> *My daily, 1996 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham. Nothing big.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE LAC


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Anybody ever had to replace the little lights up on the interior that show you the brakes and turn signals are working? You know, the one's you see in yor rear view. Do they sell these?


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 18 2009, 05:13 PM~13042763
> *THIS IS WHAT I'M DOING !!!
> BUILT BY THE MAN HIM SELF  TOPO !!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


SUP PAPER IS THIS DONE YET ?


----------



## cfbtx (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 20 2009, 06:09 PM~13063262
> *Anybody ever had to replace the little lights up on the interior that show you the brakes and turn signals are working? You know, the one's you see in yor rear view. Do they sell these?
> *


If one of them don't light up that means that your taillight is out. Check your taillights


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cfbtx_@Feb 20 2009, 08:49 PM~13063573
> *If one of them don't light up that means that your taillight is out. Check your taillights
> *







X2... They're LEDs I Believe. Real Hard For Them To Go Out... uffin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Daniel son (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Feb 20 2009, 09:08 PM~13064739
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Feb 20 2009, 09:08 PM~13064739
> *
> *


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Feb 20 2009, 09:08 PM~13064739
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 909lowride64 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Daniel son_@Feb 20 2009, 09:40 PM~13065467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## DenaLove (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cheleo_@Feb 20 2009, 10:11 AM~13059819
> *:cheesy:  NICE LAC :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks.


----------



## flossyb93 (Sep 28, 2005)

could some one help me out, by posting some pics of a continental with the rim, i need pics of the back of the kit and of the bumper to see if i need to cut the bumper and how it mounts from the kit to the bumper any pics will be appreciated


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flossyb93_@Feb 21 2009, 01:02 PM~13069253
> *could some one help me out, by posting some pics of a continental with the rim, i need pics of the back of the kit and of the bumper to see if i need to cut the bumper and how it mounts from the kit to the bumper any pics will be appreciated
> *


you will have to notch the bumper if you have a rim


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Daniel son_@Feb 20 2009, 10:40 PM~13065467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE ! * :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THAT SHIT RIGHTTTTTTTT :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flossyb93_@Feb 21 2009, 03:02 PM~13069253
> *could some one help me out, by posting some pics of a continental with the rim, i need pics of the back of the kit and of the bumper to see if i need to cut the bumper and how it mounts from the kit to the bumper any pics will be appreciated
> *





Visit: http://www.eternalrollerz.com/ Scroll Down To Their Tech Section And Click On Continental Kit Mod... Shows You Step By Step With Pictures What You Need To Do...  


Ill Take A Twelve Pack Of Coronas Shipped, And None Of That Light Crap...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Feb 21 2009, 04:00 PM~13069629
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Nice... I Always Liked That Look. Isnt That Shade Of Pink A Bit Lighter And Brighter Than What You Originally Have? :dunno:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 21 2009, 08:58 PM~13071296
> *Nice... I Always Liked That Look. Isnt That Shade Of Pink A Bit Lighter And Brighter Than What You Originally Have? :dunno:
> *


yes it is just a little brighter...its close but not a match....but i do have 4 different shades of pink already :biggrin:


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 21 2009, 09:58 PM~13071296
> *Nice... I Always Liked That Look. Isnt That Shade Of Pink A Bit Lighter And Brighter Than What You Originally Have? :dunno:
> *


why you too crazy about pink?? :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by malomonte_@Feb 21 2009, 09:09 PM~13071370
> *why you too crazy about pink??  :biggrin:
> *


because pink is nice


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

pink spoke rims coming soon with a 5th to match :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Feb 21 2009, 07:19 PM~13071435
> *pink spoke rims coming soon with a 5th to match :biggrin:
> *


Mite as well get da wholeeeeee dish pink!!!!


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

MY 93 :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 21 2009, 10:27 PM~13071837
> *Mite as well get da wholeeeeee dish pink!!!!
> *


naaa just spokes i like chrome to lol


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by malomonte+Feb 21 2009, 09:09 PM~13071370-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I Likey Da Pink... :yes:






:biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Hello Fleetwood family, I need some help.
I'm looking for a stainless pillar post set for my 1996 Cadillac Fleetwood.
I've bought two difference sets of these through ebay before, but I only like the ones you see in the following pictures.
Where can I find these?

I'm not looking for these smooth ones:









I'm looking for these bended ones (see the red lines):


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

anyone have any pics of silver caddys with a black top? :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by specialk11232_@Feb 22 2009, 04:29 PM~13077354
> *anyone have any pics of silver caddys with a black top?  :0
> *




Check Out Freddy Lokz Lac, I Think His Is That Color Combo... Or Popeyes From Goodtimes...


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 22 2009, 06:59 PM~13078751
> *Check Out Freddy Lokz Lac, I Think His Is That Color Combo... Or Popeyes From Goodtimes...
> 
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 22 2009, 07:59 PM~13078751
> *Check Out Freddy Lokz Lac, I Think His Is That Color Combo... Or Popeyes From Goodtimes...
> 
> *





Freddys:











http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=416174



Popeyes:










http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=388473


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 93CADILLAQ (Mar 14, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 23 2009, 04:20 PM~13080287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Right click save :biggrin: Clean cadi


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BRODIE_@Feb 22 2009, 08:29 PM~13080429
> *Right click save :biggrin: Clean cadi
> *


*THNX ! *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 22 2009, 08:20 PM~13080287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHERES DA WHITE Z'S?????????????????????????? :angry: :angry:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 22 2009, 09:36 PM~13081475
> *WHERES DA CREAM Z'S?????????????????????????? :angry:  :angry:
> *











DONT HAVE PICS OF IT WITH THEM ON YET.....


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 22 2009, 09:40 PM~13081534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CREAM!!!!!

THINK I JUST CREAMED MYSELF................ :biggrin: 


LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE  
CANT WAIT TO SEE DAT LAC IN PERSON


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 22 2009, 09:43 PM~13081600
> *CREAM!!!!!
> 
> THINK I JUST CREAMED MYSELF................ :biggrin:
> ...


*THNX !!*


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

THE BIGG HOMIES OLD RYDER :0


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 22 2009, 06:06 PM~13078817
> *Freddys:
> 
> 
> ...


THATS MY BOY JESUS CAR NOT MINE


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*+Feb 22 2009, 07:20 PM~13080287-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN HOMIE I WANT TO DO A BIG BODY IN THESE COLORS...BROWN IS MY COLOR  

LOOKS GREAT BRO ANY MORE?


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Feb 22 2009, 11:58 PM~13081784
> *THATS MY BOY JESUS CAR NOT MINE
> *





Same Difference... I Bet You Could Answer Every Question About It Though....


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 22 2009, 10:20 PM~13080287
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C.+Feb 22 2009, 11:47 PM~13082871-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*THNX !! *


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by specialk11232_@Feb 22 2009, 03:29 PM~13077354
> *anyone have any pics of silver caddys with a black top?  :0
> *


x2!! i am thinking of dyeing, or painting my top black. to go with black powdercoated Z`s :biggrin:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Feb 22 2009, 04:08 PM~13077166
> *Hello Fleetwood family, I need some help.
> I'm looking for a stainless pillar post set for my 1996 Cadillac Fleetwood.
> I've bought  two difference sets of these through ebay before, but I only like the ones you see in the following pictures.
> ...


uitztekatl1 on here sells those, I got them from him. He sells on ebay too, good seller and good prices.
1993-1996 BIG BODY CHROME PILLARS! 35.00!


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*+Feb 22 2009, 10:20 PM~13080287-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: That's gonna look nice as fuck!  


Been trying to picture what a tan top would look like on mine, looks clean. Thanks!  :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 24 2009, 02:51 AM~13094780
> *x2!! i am thinking of dyeing, or painting my top black. to go with black powdercoated Z`s  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

IN THE WORKS AGAIN


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

FOR SALE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

2 CUSTOM ENGRAVED BACKING PLATES BRAND NEW NEVER INSTALLED 

FLAWLESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

$150 FLAT!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 























































CONTACT ME

[email protected]


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Feb 24 2009, 12:32 PM~13098566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Right on Homie!!!! Make sure to post up pic's.
 :thumbsup:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Feb 24 2009, 01:32 PM~13098566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good :thumbsup: what year is that from


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Feb 24 2009, 04:32 PM~13098566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats fuckin nice


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82gbody rider_@Feb 20 2009, 12:52 PM~13060742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look under the MAJESTICS topic [L.A] and you,ll see more of that black caddy.


----------



## sideshows fleetwood (Jul 14, 2008)

my 93 fleetwood


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## THOUGHT U KNEW (Dec 27, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Feb 24 2009, 07:55 PM~13100955
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:cheesy:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

do any of you know how hard it is to replace the flywheel cover on the 93?

im thinking about getting a chrome one but i dont want to have to take it to a shop to put it on because im short on time and dont have the funds to pay a shop to do it


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Feb 24 2009, 07:55 PM~13100955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is a tight ass big body!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

Popeyes:










http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=388473
[/quote]
:nono: thats mine homie :biggrin:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 24 2009, 06:12 PM~13101721
> *that is a tight ass big body!!!!!!!!!!
> *


*Thanks!!!!!!!!!   
YOUR BIG BODY is the SHIT. You RAISED the bar. *
  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 24 2009, 05:51 PM~13101473
> *:cheesy:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT+Feb 22 2009, 11:58 PM~13081784-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *:nono: thats mine homie  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Scrilla, DirtyBird2, MISTER ED*




:nicoderm:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Feb 24 2009, 06:56 PM~13101522
> *do any of you know how hard it is to replace the flywheel cover on the 93?
> 
> im thinking about getting a chrome one but i dont want to have to take it to a shop to put it on because im short on time and dont have the funds to pay a shop to do it
> *


ITS EASY homie should be just 4 bolts and das it.....nothing crazy shouldn't take u longer than 30 minutes.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> Popeyes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nono: thats mine homie :biggrin:
[/quote]
:0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

Nehrus last ride in DC 


had my bigbody present 










and another one came too


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

my prez. new leafing 


































*~MAJESTICS MIAMI~*


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THOUGHT U KNEW_@Feb 24 2009, 06:09 PM~13101095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this caddy looks bad ass in person 
:thumbsup:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Feb 24 2009, 06:55 PM~13100955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL CADDY


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cheleo_@Feb 24 2009, 05:48 PM~13100292
> *Looking good :thumbsup: what year is that from
> *


2005 STS


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Feb 25 2009, 11:13 AM~13108180
> *2005 STS
> *


good looking out homie :thumbsup: 
thanx for the info


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

a few pics i took last nite


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Feb 25 2009, 04:13 PM~13110698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam homie switched up da top??????
Dude changes up dat ride more than I change draws.....lol


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 25 2009, 09:01 PM~13112286
> *Dam homie switched up da top??????
> Dude changes up dat ride more than I change draws.....lol
> *





Thats Not A Good Thing... :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 25 2009, 08:12 PM~13113115
> *Thats Not A Good Thing... :roflmao:
> *


Oh....yea u right.....ooooops....lol


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 24 2009, 09:56 PM~13103727
> *ITS EASY homie should be just 4 bolts and das it.....nothing crazy shouldn't take u longer than 30 minutes.
> *


thanx alot

imma get it!


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Feb 25 2009, 12:22 PM~13107773
> *Nehrus last ride in DC
> had my bigbody present
> 
> ...


  That red one looks super clean, any more pics?


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Feb 25 2009, 12:22 PM~13107773
> *Nehrus last ride in DC
> had my bigbody present
> 
> ...


is that dinos lac?


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 25 2009, 08:40 PM~13114139
> *is that dinos lac?
> *


Thats what I thought too, i had to go to the his build up thread to be double sure. Love the way that car looks, super clean


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 25 2009, 11:40 PM~13114139
> *is that dinos lac?
> *





:yes:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 25 2009, 11:40 PM~13114139
> *is that dinos lac?
> *



:nono: :nono: USE TO BE

HE $OLD IT.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 26 2009, 12:30 AM~13114795
> *:nono:  :nono: USE TO BE
> 
> HE $OLD IT.
> *




:0


----------



## CE4LIFE (Feb 5, 2007)

JUST GOT HER PINSTRIPED YESTERDAY.. HERE ARE A FEW PICS...


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE4LIFE_@Feb 25 2009, 10:05 PM~13115185
> *JUST GOT HER PINSTRIPED YESTERDAY.. HERE ARE A FEW PICS...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Feb 25 2009, 10:10 AM~13108166
> *BEAUTIFUL CADDY
> *


*Thanks!!!!*
 :thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84+Feb 25 2009, 11:43 PM~13114180-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well yea same thing :biggrin:


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Feb 25 2009, 06:13 PM~13110698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  wow very nice!! :biggrin:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 25 2009, 11:40 PM~13114139
> *is that dinos lac?
> *


its now a resident of VA  

the owner of it now also brought the aqua 63. 

it was 45 degrees and he rolled it with the top down for the funeral cruise in


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham+Feb 25 2009, 11:40 PM~13114139-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I thought thought that was his too. I knew he sold it, but don't worry...He's got another project already.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

ttt for lac lovers :wave:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

here's my bigbody MAJESTICS LOS ANGELES


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Feb 25 2009, 03:13 PM~13110698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn... nice ride.


----------



## Agent Orange (Dec 2, 2006)

question i baught the bypass harness for my big body and installed it to my pioneer radio but when i put the music up loud the radio dims whats up with that? and sometimes if i put the highs up on the equalizer i hear like a pop noise anyone have this problem? :angry:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

does anybody knows how to turn off the traction control light :dunno:..


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Feb 24 2009, 07:55 PM~13100955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*very nice, like them tail lights*


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)




----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Feb 26 2009, 02:34 PM~13120088
> *here's my bigbody MAJESTICS LOS ANGELES
> 
> 
> ...


looks good big dog


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

WORD UP ! TWO ROOFS :biggrin:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> JUST GOT HER PINSTRIPED YESTERDAY.. HERE ARE A FEW PICS...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Feb 26 2009, 04:38 PM~13121152
> *does anybody knows how to turn off the traction control light  :dunno:..
> *


If its on it means its disabled......try n turn on n off from ur glove box if not means one of ur abs/traction control sensors went bad......


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 26 2009, 03:16 PM~13119428
> *ttt for lac lovers  :wave:
> *




:nicoderm:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Feb 26 2009, 06:38 PM~13121152
> *does anybody knows how to turn off the traction control light  :dunno:..
> *



Is The Ride Juiced?


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Feb 26 2009, 02:34 PM~13120088
> *here's my bigbody MAJESTICS LOS ANGELES
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 26 2009, 09:36 PM~13122678
> *If its on it means its disabled......try n turn on n off from ur glove box if not means one of ur abs/traction control sensors went bad......
> *




Even If Its On, It Should Reset Whenever The Vehicle Is Turned Off... Chances Are, Something Funky Is Going On With Your ABS...


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Feb 26 2009, 06:38 PM~13121152
> *does anybody knows how to turn off the traction control light  :dunno:..
> *


If ONLY the Traction Control light is illuminated, that happens when you hit the switch located in the glove box to disable traction control. If Traction Control AND ABS lights are on, that means an ABS sensor has gone bad.


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham+Feb 25 2009, 11:40 PM~13114139-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

:biggrin: 

















































NICE :biggrin:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)

BACK IN DAYS BADASS LAC :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Feb 1 2009, 05:57 PM~12876239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

never owned a caddi but they sure look dope :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

very nice envius


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 27 2009, 01:07 PM~13128724
> *very nice envius
> *


thanks


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Feb 27 2009, 11:05 AM~13128693
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Grill came out pretty sweet! You have that powder coated...or painted?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 27 2009, 01:31 PM~13128939
> *Grill came out pretty sweet! You have that powder coated...or painted?
> *


powder


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Feb 27 2009, 11:32 AM~13128949
> *powder
> *


Came out bad ass! Always liked the look of the center part of those grills painted/powder coated! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 27 2009, 01:34 PM~13128958
> *Came out bad ass! Always liked the look of the center part of those grills painted/powder coated!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks...its a whole new look to the car


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Feb 27 2009, 11:36 AM~13128977
> *thanks...its a whole new look to the car
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

It came out nicely! 

got any updated pics of the trunk?? :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 27 2009, 01:39 PM~13129012
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> It came out nicely!
> ...















 

still working on it lol


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Feb 26 2009, 09:51 PM~13124180
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*YOU HAVE REAR DISC BRAKES ?? LOOKS NICE......*


----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

TTT for the best topic on L.I.L


----------



## BIGTONE661 (Jan 10, 2008)

:biggrin: COMING REAL SOON FOR HI DESERT MAJESTICS............. :biggrin:  
STREET LIFE BUILT............. :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Lets put all the pink cars on the map.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## BIGTONE661 (Jan 10, 2008)

SUGER FREE COMING TO THE STREETS REAL SOON.
A REAL MAN CAN DRIVE A PINK CAR........


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Feb 27 2009, 11:20 PM~13134130
> *Lets put all the pink cars on the map.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## big body brian (Apr 4, 2006)

got some brand new reverse lights if anyone needs them. shoot me some offers. never installed new in box


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

whats up fellaz...quick question

i sold my caddy to a homie on here and for some reason, the battery keeps dying out on him...he said he charges it up every day, but by morning it's dead again...he took it into get it checked out, and the battery was good, so was the alternator...he still bought a new alternator though....

i sold it to him with no stereo (it had just gotten jacked), but i never had that problem with the battery , ever.....he installed a new stereo recently and i guess now it just keeps killing the battery....any info on or ideas on what it could be....


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big body brian_@Feb 28 2009, 12:31 PM~13137928
> *got some brand new reverse lights if anyone needs them. shoot me some offers. never installed new in box
> *



PM Sent money in hand bro


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Feb 28 2009, 11:55 AM~13138053
> *whats up fellaz...quick question
> 
> i sold my caddy to a homie on here and for some reason, the battery keeps dying out on him...he said he charges it up every day, but by morning it's dead again...he took it into get it checked out, and the battery was good, so was the alternator...he still bought a new alternator though....
> ...


ANYBODY


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Feb 28 2009, 01:55 PM~13138053
> *whats up fellaz...quick question
> 
> i sold my caddy to a homie on here and for some reason, the battery keeps dying out on him...he said he charges it up every day, but by morning it's dead again...he took it into get it checked out, and the battery was good, so was the alternator...he still bought a new alternator though....
> ...





Hmmmmm, Well, You Did Say He Installed A New Stereo. Maybe He Hooked Up The Remote To Constant Power And Not Remote, Therefor The System Is Always On And Killing The Battery? :dunno:


----------



## cfbtx (Oct 17, 2007)

Anybody need a clean dash pad or low mile cluster w/trim for there Fleetwood?:dunno: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=443702&st=220


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

HEY GUYS LOOKING FOR THOSE CUSTOM SMOKE REAR TAILIGHT LENSES?? ANY INFO ON WHO HAS THEM FOR SALE, THANKS!


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by specialk11232_@Feb 28 2009, 06:37 PM~13139600
> *HEY GUYS LOOKING FOR THOSE CUSTOM SMOKE REAR TAILIGHT LENSES?? ANY INFO ON WHO HAS THEM FOR SALE, THANKS!
> *


truestyle mike can hook you up


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 28 2009, 01:57 PM~13138768
> *Hmmmmm, Well, You Did Say He Installed A New Stereo. Maybe He Hooked Up The Remote To Constant Power And Not Remote, Therefor The System Is Always On And Killing The Battery? :dunno:
> *



i'll ask him....


anybody else that might know something


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by specialk11232_@Feb 28 2009, 06:37 PM~13139600
> *HEY GUYS LOOKING FOR THOSE CUSTOM SMOKE REAR TAILIGHT LENSES?? ANY INFO ON WHO HAS THEM FOR SALE, THANKS!
> *




Do Them Up Yourself, Purchase A Bottle Of Nite Shades...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Mar 1 2009, 01:20 AM~13142330
> *i'll ask him....
> anybody else that might know something
> *






Yea, You Never Know... Sometimes Its The Dumb Shit That Makes The Most Noise...


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Feb 28 2009, 11:40 PM~13142080
> *truestyle mike can hook you up
> *


thanks bro is that his name on here


----------



## DenaLove (Jan 4, 2008)

TTT for the big bodies. :nicoderm:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Mar 1 2009, 11:15 PM~13148798
> *TTT for the big bodies. :nicoderm:
> *




x2


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

hey homies i need advise on how much to extend the upper trailing arms half inch ???


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Mar 1 2009, 11:15 PM~13148798
> *TTT for the big bodies. :nicoderm:
> *


:yes:


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONE661_@Feb 27 2009, 09:37 PM~13134282
> *SUGER FREE COMING TO THE STREETS REAL SOON.
> A REAL MAN CAN DRIVE A PINK CAR........
> *


love that name goes good with the color too


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

FOR SALE $4800 CALL ME AT 559 761-7645 ASK FOR GILBERT


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

CALL 559 761-7645


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

A Lot Of Big Bodies In Phoenix This Year, I Likey... :biggrin:


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by specialk11232_@Mar 1 2009, 05:13 PM~13146267
> *thanks bro is that his name on here
> *


is his name trustyle mike on here for those rear lights?


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by specialk11232_@Mar 2 2009, 11:59 PM~13160051
> *is his name trustyle mike on here for those rear lights?
> *


Yeah thats him, True-S-Mike. Just heard from him earlier today, he was offline for a little bit, but should be back up and running by tommorrow.


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Mar 2 2009, 11:38 PM~13160675
> *Yeah thats him,  True-S-Mike.  Just heard from him earlier today, he was offline for a little bit, but should be back up and running by tommorrow.
> *


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

cruisin in the rain


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

CLEAN


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 3 2009, 08:50 AM~13163008
> *CLEAN
> *


:yes:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

I know this has been asked before, so let me be the first to say REPOST!!! 

But seriously, what do I have to do to make 6x9 speakers fit in the rear deck? Major hackage or what? I know the stocks are 4x10 or something wacky like that, but I have brand new 6x9s just sitting in the box collecting dust, and the factory speakers are shot to shit. Can anybody lend some advice?


----------



## lincolnvic2000 (Jan 18, 2007)

THUS IS MY HOMEBOYS CADDY JUST KEEPIN IT CLEAN FOR HIM


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

any gold fleets out there


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 3 2009, 01:52 PM~13167289
> *I know this has been asked before, so let me be the first to say REPOST!!!
> 
> But seriously, what do I have to do to make 6x9 speakers fit in the rear deck?  Major hackage or what?  I know the stocks are 4x10 or something wacky like that, but I have brand new 6x9s just sitting in the box collecting dust, and the factory speakers are shot to shit.  Can anybody lend some advice?
> *


The fleetwoods have 6x9's in the back where do you get 4x10's from? The only gm that have 4x10's to my knowledge are the g bodys and the older fullsize pick ups


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 












































:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Mar 3 2009, 07:20 PM~13169418
> *The fleetwoods have 6x9's in the back where do you get 4x10's from? The only gm that have 4x10's to my knowledge are the g bodys and the older fullsize pick ups
> *








:nono:





Mines Has Factory 8" Sub-Like Woofers In The Rear Deck... I've Yet To See One With 6x9s...


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

what about these ones..any info on who has these? thanks


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 3 2009, 01:52 PM~13167289
> *I know this has been asked before, so let me be the first to say REPOST!!!
> 
> But seriously, what do I have to do to make 6x9 speakers fit in the rear deck?  Major hackage or what?  I know the stocks are 4x10 or something wacky like that, but I have brand new 6x9s just sitting in the box collecting dust, and the factory speakers are shot to shit.  Can anybody lend some advice?
> *


Well wat I did....just to get em in......I just put 2 screw on em diagonal across from each other......might not give u da sound u lookin for but wat do u expect when puttin something smaller in a bigger hole......aint never had em fall or break screws...have em like dat on both my lacs...


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 3 2009, 06:57 PM~13169831
> *:nono:
> Mines Has Factory 8" Sub-Like Woofers In The Rear Deck... I've Yet To See One With 6x9s...
> *


 :yes: mine has 6x9s from factory swaped them for some fosgates


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 3 2009, 05:57 PM~13169831
> *:nono:
> Mines Has Factory 8" Sub-Like Woofers In The Rear Deck... I've Yet To See One With 6x9s...
> *


*X2*


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by specialk11232_@Mar 3 2009, 08:00 PM~13169872
> *what about these ones..any info on who has these? thanks
> 
> 
> ...


wasn't kustombuilder making those? :dunno: not 100% sure, but someone here knows 

*Edit:* Oh yeah, and since you're looking at taillight covers, RAIDERSEQUAL was making some clean ones too


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Mar 3 2009, 09:18 PM~13170690
> *:yes: mine has 6x9s from factory swaped them for some fosgates
> *




Mines Is A Brougham So I Dunno. Might Be One Of The Upgraded Items...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Mar 3 2009, 09:31 PM~13170817
> *wasn't kustombuilder making those? :dunno: not 100% sure, but someone here knows
> *






Dont Know If They Were Ever Produced... Have Really Seen Him Around Since His Cutter Took A Huge Ass Shit... Might Want To Get A Hold Of ~R.O. DANNY~ To Confirm...


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

HERES MINE


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## NINETYSEXLAC (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Mar 3 2009, 09:02 PM~13172037
> *HERES MINE
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 Real nice homie!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Mar 3 2009, 10:08 PM~13173824
> *:0  :0  :0  Real nice homie!!
> *


thanks


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 3 2009, 05:57 PM~13169831
> *:nono:
> Mines Has Factory 8" Sub-Like Woofers In The Rear Deck... I've Yet To See One With 6x9s...
> *


I have two fleetwood broughms a 93 and a 94 and both came with 6x9S


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big C+Mar 3 2009, 07:20 PM~13169418-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Mar 3 2009, 08:34 PM~13170234-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew they were some weird size, but I couldn't remember. Must have remembered the 4x10 thing from when I had my Regal. :cheesy: The car I want to put them in is a '94 Brougham, and I think that has the weird size subs, although I have previously pulled speakers out of a '93 Brougham parts car and they looked like 6x9s. :dunno: I guess I'll just have to crawl back there and figure it out. Gotta pull the pumps out anyway. :0

REGALAC, what did you run the screws into? The actual mounting cups from the stock speakers? I can't imagine you'd run screws up through the rear deck. That wouldn't be pretty... :tongue:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 4 2009, 06:09 AM~13175047
> *I knew they were some weird size, but I couldn't remember.  Must have remembered the 4x10 thing from when I had my Regal. :cheesy:  The car I want to put them in is a '94 Brougham, and I think that has the weird size subs, although I have previously pulled speakers out of a '93 Brougham parts car and they looked like 6x9s. :dunno:  I guess I'll just have to crawl back there and figure it out.  Gotta pull the pumps out anyway. :0
> 
> REGALAC, what did you run the screws into?  The actual mounting cups from the stock speakers?  I can't imagine you'd run screws up through the rear deck.  That wouldn't be pretty... :tongue:
> *


Yea kinda weird I have 2 95s and both have da big speakers...well anywho.....wat I did is remove the lil diaper lookin black cover....remover the big speakers....and run the screw into the original placesa the big speaker screws into but diagonaly its da piece dats between da deck and da speaker.....then I just put the diaper lookin shitback on connected da wires....n wooolaaa never had no problems....course they don't sound ass good as having em in a perfect built deck but they'll bang pretty good


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 4 2009, 09:48 AM~13175603
> *Yea kinda weird I have 2 95s and both have da big speakers...well anywho.....wat I did is remove the lil diaper lookin black cover....remover the big speakers....and run the screw into the original placesa the big speaker screws into but diagonaly its da piece dats between da deck and da speaker.....then I just put the diaper lookin shitback on connected da wires....n wooolaaa never had no problems....course they don't sound ass good as having em in a perfect built deck but they'll bang pretty good
> *


Nice..Thanks for the info bro. I gotta pull out the pumps anyway for a quick pre-season clean up (tape, seals, etc.), so I can crawl up in the back and see what's going on with these speakers. I've had these Polk 6x9s (I know, not the greatest in the world, but better than blown stocks!) sitting new in the box for years (shit, I bought them for a CJ7 project I bought years ago, before I even had this Caddy LMAO!). Might as well put them to work! :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 4 2009, 08:27 AM~13175986
> *Nice..Thanks for the info bro.  I gotta pull out the pumps anyway for a quick pre-season clean up (tape, seals, etc.), so I can crawl up in the back and see what's going on with these speakers.  I've had these Polk 6x9s (I know, not the greatest in the world, but better than blown stocks!) sitting new in the box for years (shit, I bought them for a CJ7 project I bought years ago, before I even had this Caddy LMAO!).  Might as well put them to work! :cheesy: :thumbsup:
> *


No problemo homie


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

WELL IDK... TRIED DOING SOME RESEARCH ONLINE AND METRA CALLS FOR 4X6s IN THE FRONT AND 6X9s IN THE REAR...

FOUND THIS AS WELL, MIGHT BE USEFUL FOR THE HOMIE FREDDY LOKZ

1995 Cadillac Fleetwood Car Stereo Radio Wiring Diagram

Radio Constant 12V+ Wire: Orange
Radio Ignition Switched 12V+ Wire: Yellow
Radio Ground Wire: Black
Radio Illumination Wire: Gray
Radio Antenna Trigger Wire: Pink
Radio Amplifier Trigger Wire: N/A
Front Speakers Size: 4″ x 6″
Front Speakers Location: Dash
Left Front Speaker Wire (+): Tan
Left Front Speaker Wire (-): Gray
Right Front Speaker Wire (+): Light Green
Right Front Speaker Wire (-): Dark Green
Rear Speakers Size: 6″ x 9″
Rear Speakers Location: Rear Deck
Left Rear Speaker Wire (+): Brown
Left Rear Speaker Wire (-): Yellow
Right Rear Speaker Wire (+): Dark Blue
Right Rear Speaker Wire (-): Light Blue


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Mar 4 2009, 06:06 PM~13179819
> *
> 
> 
> ...



very nice


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> very nice
> [/b]




x's 10000000


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Mar 4 2009, 06:36 PM~13181534
> *
> 
> 
> ...





FACTORY EURO TURN SIGNAL? :0


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 4 2009, 03:26 PM~13180660
> *WELL IDK... TRIED DOING SOME RESEARCH ONLINE AND METRA CALLS FOR 4X6s IN THE FRONT AND 6X9s IN THE REAR...
> 
> FOUND THIS AS WELL, MIGHT BE USEFUL FOR THE HOMIE FREDDY LOKZ
> ...


Both of mine also have 5 1/4 in the front door


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

can someone post that yellow one with all the engraving and the diamonds in the grille?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 4 2009, 09:52 PM~13183836
> *can someone post that yellow one with all the engraving and the diamonds in the grille?
> *


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 4 2009, 07:14 PM~13183344
> *FACTORY EURO TURN SIGNAL?  :0
> *




but no factory :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 4 2009, 09:26 PM~13184404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 5 2009, 11:57 AM~13189292
> *thanks homie
> *


cusstom.com has tons of pics of this ride...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 4 2009, 09:14 PM~13183344
> *FACTORY EURO TURN SIGNAL?  :0
> *


a how to..... sort of, kind of :uh: :biggrin: 
http://www.lowridermagazine.com/tech/0201l...ider/index.html


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

so whats the lowest I can go with the stock rear on 13's?

I like 14's 5.20's but i'm not gonna spend a bunch of money b/c i'm workn on my rag right now, this is just to play on the streets until its done


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Mar 5 2009, 12:19 PM~13189978
> *a how to..... sort of, kind of  :uh:  :biggrin:
> http://www.lowridermagazine.com/tech/0201l...ider/index.html
> *






Never Cared For It Really, Reminds Me Of Those Silly Civics Riding Around... :barf:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Mar 3 2009, 05:20 PM~13169418
> *The fleetwoods have 6x9's in the back where do you get 4x10's from? The only gm that have 4x10's to my knowledge are the g bodys and the older fullsize pick ups
> *


my 82CDV had em in the rear deck.


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

here some pics of trim I'm doin for couple members for their big body's,will post pics when their mounted


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Mar 6 2009, 09:22 AM~13200200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Mar 5 2009, 07:58 PM~13194536
> *so whats the lowest I can go with the stock rear  on 13's?
> 
> I like 14's 5.20's but i'm not gonna spend a bunch of money b/c i'm workn on my rag right now, this is just to play on the streets until its done
> *


as low as you want on some 13x5.5's  :biggrin:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Mar 7 2009, 05:26 AM~13207505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Mar 7 2009, 11:31 AM~13207864
> *:thumbsup:
> *



x 2 
thats a clean lac.....


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## kmaticc (Aug 23, 2008)

13s or 14s for the big bodies


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kmaticc_@Mar 8 2009, 05:49 PM~13217854
> *13s or 14s for the big bodies
> *


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Mar 7 2009, 03:26 AM~13207505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## idogg (Nov 21, 2006)

does anyone know if this 14'' nardi steering wheel will fit on my 93 fleetwood and what hub kit to use


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by idogg_@Mar 9 2009, 02:00 AM~13222088
> *does anyone know if this 14'' nardi steering wheel will fit on my 93 fleetwood and what hub kit to use
> 
> 
> ...



Check here alot os good info on steering wheel adaptershttp://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=2&t=407149


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kmaticc_@Mar 8 2009, 05:49 PM~13217854
> *13s or 14s for the big bodies
> *


What a brilliant idea. I can't believe no one else thought of it.


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## luxurysport87 (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kmaticc_@Mar 8 2009, 03:49 PM~13217854
> *13s or 14s for the big bodies
> *


 :rofl: 28's :buttkick: You will be so Cool! really! :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 9 2009, 04:19 PM~13225673
> *What a brilliant idea.  I can't believe no one else thought of it.
> *





:0 



Someone Should Patent That Shit On The Quickness... :roflmao:


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by idogg_@Mar 9 2009, 01:00 AM~13222088
> *does anyone know if this 14'' nardi steering wheel will fit on my 93 fleetwood and what hub kit to use
> 
> 
> ...


here's mine. but i forgot what adapter i used :dunno:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxurysport87_@Mar 9 2009, 03:11 PM~13226577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## RuffNeck Rill (Mar 10, 2009)

IMG]http://i40.tinypic.com/2z74o4y.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> fixd it 4 ya
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 9 2009, 07:48 PM~13227968
> *:0
> Someone Should Patent That Shit On The Quickness... :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

I don't think those uppers are extended enough. :0


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THELORD4RMGT_@Mar 10 2009, 05:45 AM~13234240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you hopped it yet? looks fuckin clean man


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

ANYBODY GOT SOME REVERSE LENSES 4 SALE


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Mar 10 2009, 10:23 AM~13234879
> *ANYBODY GOT SOME REVERSE LENSES 4 SALE
> *


Just the lenses, or the whole reverse light assembly?


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 10 2009, 09:24 AM~13234898
> *Just the lenses, or the whole reverse light assembly?
> *


JUST THE LENES HOMIE


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Mar 10 2009, 11:23 AM~13234879
> *ANYBODY GOT SOME REVERSE LENSES 4 SALE
> *





LENSES FOR THE 5TH? :dunno:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 10 2009, 11:09 AM~13235793
> *LENSES FOR THE 5TH? :dunno:
> *


THE ONES THAT GO ON THE BUMPER


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

THIS IS WHAT IN TRYING TO MAKE FOR THE CADDY


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THELORD4RMGT_@Mar 10 2009, 06:45 AM~13234240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Badass Lac homie!!    :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Mar 10 2009, 12:08 PM~13236926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I dont even have it??? :dunno:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 10 2009, 01:32 PM~13237666
> *I dont even have it???  :dunno:
> *


I KNOW WHO DOES :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 10 2009, 04:32 PM~13237666
> *I dont even have it???  :dunno:
> *






YOU GOT RIPPED OFF! :roflmao:


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

:scrutinize:


----------



## DenaLove (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luxurysport87_@Mar 9 2009, 02:11 PM~13226577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice...................


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Mar 10 2009, 02:08 PM~13236926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: On my list too.


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 10 2009, 08:52 AM~13234622
> *I don't think those uppers are extended enough. :0
> *


lol 2 inch arms with split belly :biggrin:


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 10 2009, 09:10 AM~13234762
> *you hopped it yet? looks fuckin clean man
> *


no not yet homie got a simple set up on it :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THELORD4RMGT_@Mar 11 2009, 09:30 AM~13246530
> *lol 2 inch arms with split belly :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

How much does it cost for extended skirts like these??


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

Dont know if he still has them but 
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pts/1067953436.html
:thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeville_@Mar 11 2009, 10:47 AM~13248321
> *Dont know if he still has them but
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pts/1067953436.html
> :thumbsup:
> *


Yea I saw that about 5 min ago thats why I was asking about the price too see what the normal price is.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 10 2009, 01:47 PM~13237793
> *I KNOW WHO DOES  :biggrin:
> *


  :tears:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

JUST GOT IT BACK LAST NIGHT :cheesy: 
THIS WAS LAST NIGHT WHEN I GOT HOME










































AND THIS WAS THIS MORNING WITH THE LIL SUN LIGHT THERE WAS 
























































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Mar 11 2009, 11:44 AM~13248763
> *JUST GOT IT BACK LAST NIGHT  :cheesy:
> THIS WAS LAST NIGHT WHEN I GOT HOME
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Mar 11 2009, 01:44 PM~13248763
> *AND THIS WAS THIS MORNING WITH THE LIL SUN LIGHT THERE WAS
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Mar 10 2009, 02:23 AM~13233397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Mar 11 2009, 11:44 AM~13248763
> *JUST GOT IT BACK LAST NIGHT  :cheesy:
> THIS WAS LAST NIGHT WHEN I GOT HOME
> 
> ...


ESTA BIEN CHINGON COMPA


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i want to get another shifter for my lac

does anyone know whos selling them to fit these cars?


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Alright Homies, I Know The Majority Of You Know What I Have And For How Long Ive Been Trying To Sell It. With Tons Of Interest Coming In From All Over And Not Enough Dough Anywhere, Ive Decided To Go Ahead And Raffle It All Off... :0 

Please Visit: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=464280 For All The Details. :yes:

Wheather You Already Have A Big Body Or Not, A Square Or Two Wouldnt Hurt For The Chance To Win Any Of The Extras. Grille, 5th, Etc... Keep It All, Part It, Use And Sell The Rest.... You Cant Lose. Thanks To Those Who Are Already Participating And Helping A Fellow Rider Out... :thumbsup:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THELORD4RMGT_@Mar 11 2009, 06:32 AM~13246555
> *no not yet homie got a simple set up on it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn u ready to tear assholes mayne


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

For any of my fellow Texas Fleetwood owners :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 11 2009, 11:28 PM~13253897
> *Alright Homies, I Know The Majority Of You Know What I Have And For How Long Ive Been Trying To Sell It. With Tons Of Interest Coming In From All Over And Not Enough Dough Anywhere, Ive Decided To Go Ahead And Raffle It All Off...  :0
> 
> Please Visit: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=464280 For All The Details. :yes:
> ...




:biggrin:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Mar 11 2009, 04:32 PM~13251907
> *ESTA BIEN CHINGON COMPA
> *


THANKS HOMIE WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO?


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

I just started workin on her again last night after 2 years of abandoning her. Ill update as i go along.
 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Mar 13 2009, 01:27 PM~13272128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN I REMEMBER THAT SHOW & TAKING THAT PIC OF MY CAR .


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Mar 13 2009, 01:27 PM~13272128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 13 2009, 01:41 PM~13272232
> *I just started workin on her again last night after 2 years of abandoning her. Ill update as i go along.
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Nice Lac!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

MT FLEETWOOD ALMOST DONE


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Mar 13 2009, 08:42 PM~13275610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Are they 5.5 :scrutinize:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Mar 13 2009, 10:45 PM~13275635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 14 2009, 12:56 AM~13276983
> *Are they 5.5  :scrutinize:
> *


no there 14x6 lol


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

very nice.....






















:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 13 2009, 04:41 PM~13272232
> *I just started workin on her again last night after 2 years of abandoning her. Ill update as i go along.
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


I got it all clean and shiny, rust and dents could never look better :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 14 2009, 02:32 PM~13280773
> *I got it all clean and shiny, rust and dents could never look better :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :0 Badass pic!! Car looks good!!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Mar 13 2009, 11:30 PM~13276137
> *MT FLEETWOOD ALMOST DONE
> 
> 
> ...


When I first saw that, i thought somebody keyed the side really bad.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 14 2009, 11:02 AM~13278840
> *very nice.....
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Mar 11 2009, 09:59 AM~13248417
> *Yea I saw that about 5 min ago thats why I was asking about the price too see what the normal price is.
> *


thats a good price! usually around double that


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Mar 14 2009, 09:56 PM~13282132
> *:dunno:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Mar 13 2009, 01:27 PM~13272128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Mar 14 2009, 06:32 PM~13281087
> *:0  Badass pic!!  Car looks good!!
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Mar 14 2009, 08:33 AM~13278128
> *no there 14x6 lol
> *


looks good with the centers pink, i think that makes wheels look smaller


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Mar 15 2009, 12:09 PM~13285307
> *looks good with the centers pink, i think that makes wheels look smaller
> 
> 
> *





I Likey Da Pink Center... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Mar 7 2009, 03:26 AM~13207505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn this bitch looks good .....


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

thats a sexy damn lac


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 15 2009, 12:06 PM~13285708
> *I Likey Da Pink Center... :biggrin:
> *



pink center is always good....lol


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Mar 15 2009, 06:30 PM~13287917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Mar 15 2009, 07:30 PM~13287917
> *
> 
> 
> ...






Nice Plumbing... :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 15 2009, 12:06 AM~13282913
> *:biggrin:
> *




:nicoderm:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ur4jjpPNizI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ur4jjpPNizI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Mar 15 2009, 04:30 PM~13287917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Mar 15 2009, 04:30 PM~13287917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking Good Langeberg :thumbsup:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Thanks guys.


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 16 2009, 04:59 AM~13290368
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ur4jjpPNizI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ur4jjpPNizI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

anybody have a extra coolant reservoir?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Mar 16 2009, 07:10 AM~13292965
> *anybody have a extra coolant reservoir?
> *


For what year? If yours is a '93, I think I might have one.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Has anybody ever seen a Big Body with opera lights? I just saw one, and took a pic with my cell phone for proof. hno:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 16 2009, 10:16 AM~13294521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 16 2009, 01:16 PM~13294521
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 16 2009, 02:00 PM~13294902
> *Has anybody ever seen a Big Body with opera lights?  I just saw one, and took a pic with my cell phone for proof. hno:
> *




You Know The Rules... :scrutinize:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 16 2009, 02:00 PM~13294902
> *Has anybody ever seen a Big Body with opera lights?  I just saw one, and took a pic with my cell phone for proof. hno:
> *


One of the chicanos rides ahd them... 2 per side.


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish+Mar 16 2009, 07:10 AM~13292965-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I have a 93 too.
I think Lo has a 95 though


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 16 2009, 12:16 PM~13294521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Alright Homies, I Know The Majority Of You Know What I Have And For How Long Ive Been Trying To Sell It. With Tons Of Interest Coming In From All Over And Not Enough Dough Anywhere, Ive Decided To Go Ahead And Raffle It All Off... :0 

Please Visit: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=464280 For All The Details. :yes:

Wheather You Already Have A Big Body Or Not, A Square Or Two Wouldnt Hurt For The Chance To Win Any Of The Extras. Grille, 5th, Etc... Keep It All, Part It, Use And Sell The Rest.... You Cant Lose. Thanks To Those Who Are Already Participating And Helping A Fellow Rider Out... :thumbsup:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 16 2009, 09:16 AM~13294521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: 

More...??? :biggrin:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Mar 16 2009, 03:10 PM~13296145
> *Yeah, I have a 93 too.
> I think Lo has a 95 though
> *


yeah its a 95, 
im just ordering direct through my friend who works at a dealer, so i dont need it any more


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Do you ever post anything except  ?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 17 2009, 02:43 PM~13305374
> *Do you ever post anything except   ?
> *





uffin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:uh: 




















:uh: 
























:uh: 





















:uh: 





















:uh: 





















:uh: 






















:uh:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 17 2009, 12:43 PM~13305374
> *Do you ever post anything except   ?
> *


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

IVE HAD IT 3 WEEKS NOW. DAILY D.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Why read and contribute to threads when you can just  in every one of them.







:uh:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 16 2009, 12:16 PM~13294521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
my favorite pics are of fleetwoods with women straddling the 5th wheel :werd:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:yes:











I mean


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS+Mar 17 2009, 05:56 PM~13307104-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

:wave: wus up peeps!!! im looking for a lack motor or any 350 motor pm me thanx


----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 17 2009, 07:00 AM~13294902
> *Has anybody ever seen a Big Body with opera lights?  I just saw one, and took a pic with my cell phone for proof. hno:
> *


I wanna see them pics :dunno:


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

how hard is it to change the top on a fleetwood?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Mar 17 2009, 05:19 PM~13307838
> *how hard is it to change the top on a fleetwood?
> *


Uh-oh! Whatcha gonna do now? :biggrin: What's happenin man, you got the web again?


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 17 2009, 05:22 PM~13307856
> *Uh-oh! Whatcha gonna do now? :biggrin:  What's happenin man, you got the web again?
> *


yup, finally can afford it. :cheesy: i need to cahnge my top it's starting to crack and want to change it before it starts to rust underneath.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

What kind of performance upgrades can you do to the fleetwoods?not to hual ass.but so it will perform better.better fuel really.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 17 2009, 04:55 PM~13308107
> *What kind of performance upgrades can you do to the fleetwoods?not to hual ass.but so it will perform better.better fuel really.
> *


DEPENDS WAT MOTOR/YR U GOT?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 17 2009, 06:00 PM~13308164
> *DEPENDS WAT MOTOR/YR U GOT?
> *


i might get a 94 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 17 2009, 08:02 PM~13308173
> *i might get a 94 :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Mar 17 2009, 07:30 PM~13307907
> *yup, finally can afford it. :cheesy:  i need to cahnge my top it's starting to crack and want to change it before it starts to rust underneath.
> *


what kinda top u got? the shell wit the canvas or the vynil tuxedo top?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 17 2009, 04:55 PM~13308107
> *What kind of performance upgrades can you do to the fleetwoods?not to hual ass.but so it will perform better.better fuel really.
> *


If u mean like easy bolt on accesories and u gettin a 94 wich comes wit da lt1 u can do a lot........just look into ur jegs or summit racing mag and look for da lt1 ls motor section and there's a lot u can do to these motors


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

bigbodys are contagious, gotta love'em! :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

wasnt there a topic on how to add a 13x7 into a continental kit? 
twisted stylez had one?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 17 2009, 10:00 PM~13310796
> *If u mean like easy bolt on accesories and u gettin a 94 wich comes wit da lt1 u can do a lot........just look into ur jegs or summit racing mag and look for da lt1 ls motor section and there's a lot u can do to these motors
> *


 :0


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Mar 18 2009, 09:02 AM~13313437
> *wasnt there a topic on how to add a 13x7 into a continental kit?
> twisted stylez had one?
> *


we dont but i believe eternal rollerz does..


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

for sale 180.00






local only


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

What size wheel... I'd buy it if you were willing to ship.


----------



## CadillakRidah106 (Mar 18, 2009)

Wuts up every one ! im looking for a 350 chevy motor ! if enyone gots one or know where there is one please p.m me .... thanks ! :thumbsup:


----------



## B.dizzle (Mar 1, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 16 2009, 10:05 PM~13299130
> *Alright Homies, I Know The Majority Of You Know What I Have And For How Long Ive Been Trying To Sell It. With Tons Of Interest Coming In From All Over And Not Enough Dough Anywhere, Ive Decided To Go Ahead And Raffle It All Off...  :0
> 
> Please Visit: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=464280 For All The Details. :yes:
> ...




:biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

chulow why i cant send u a pm fool


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

where can i get a engine dress up kit for a 1993


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Mar 18 2009, 11:19 AM~13315192
> *where can i get a engine dress up kit for a 1993
> *


Jegs or Summit Racing


----------



## elitecustoms (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 18 2009, 08:01 AM~13314020
> *for sale 180.00
> 
> 
> ...


Would you let it go for 160.00? If so, I will go and get it today


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 17 2009, 04:05 PM~13306574
> *IVE HAD IT 3 WEEKS NOW. DAILY D.
> 
> 
> ...


14x6s? did dey just bolt up or u had to do some grind/cutting? btw looks good dawg


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Mar 18 2009, 01:43 PM~13315415
> *Jegs or Summit Racing*




:yes:


----------



## 48bomb (May 4, 2008)

Heres my new addition I just picked up. I threw some 13's on it and Bennie the prez of our club made me the door pillars and engraved them. Got to juice it next!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 48bomb_@Mar 18 2009, 03:38 PM~13317842
> *Heres my new addition I just picked up. I threw some 13's on it and Bennie the prez of our club made me the door pillars and engraved them. Got to juice it next!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Mar 17 2009, 06:38 PM~13308512
> *what kinda top u got? the shell wit the canvas or the vynil tuxedo top?
> *


i believe it's a canvas top.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 48bomb_@Mar 18 2009, 04:38 PM~13317842
> *Heres my new addition I just picked up. I threw some 13's on it and Bennie the prez of our club made me the door pillars and engraved them. Got to juice it next!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## cfbtx (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 48bomb_@Mar 18 2009, 03:38 PM~13317842
> *Heres my new addition I just picked up. I threw some 13's on it and Bennie the prez of our club made me the door pillars and engraved them. Got to juice it next!
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that fleetwood looks clean I just picked one up not to long ago too :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Mar 18 2009, 06:48 PM~13317912
> *i believe it's a canvas top.
> *


yea ud might wanna take it off simple though just remove the material and then the shell and re wrap it


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

Any pictures of Tru-Spokes and vogues on these bad boys ???


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Mar 17 2009, 01:56 PM~13307104
> *:0
> my favorite pics are of fleetwoods with women straddling the 5th wheel  :werd:
> 
> ...


Not 93-96 but 80s with a hotter female.


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 48bomb_@Mar 18 2009, 03:38 PM~13317842
> *Heres my new addition I just picked up. I threw some 13's on it and Bennie the prez of our club made me the door pillars and engraved them. Got to juice it next!
> 
> 
> ...


still think you and Manuel need the extended skirts


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Mar 18 2009, 11:24 PM~13320626
> *Not 93-96 but 80s with a hotter female.
> 
> 
> ...






Damn Hand... :angry:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 18 2009, 10:10 PM~13321195
> *Damn Hand...  :angry:
> *



x2 :angry:


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cfbtx_@Mar 18 2009, 03:40 PM~13318332
> *Damn that fleetwood looks clean I just picked one up not to long ago too  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



sunroof too?!! Oh yeah!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 19 2009, 12:10 AM~13321195
> *Damn Hand...  :angry:
> *


x3 :angry: :angry:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 48bomb (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cfbtx_@Mar 18 2009, 04:40 PM~13318332
> *Damn that fleetwood looks clean I just picked one up not to long ago too  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Dam you got me with the sunroof! Fleetwoods clean as hell!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Mar 18 2009, 08:24 PM~13320626
> *Not 93-96 but 80s with a hotter female.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## cfbtx (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 48bomb_@Mar 19 2009, 09:13 AM~13324956
> *Dam you got me with the sunroof! Fleetwoods clean as hell!
> *


Thanks


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Whats size are the speakers in the front door by the handel?? 2.5" or 3"

Has anyone replaced there door speakers & what brand or size did you use?

Ive come across alot of 3.5" but can I still make it fit behind the stock woodgrain & gill part


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Mar 19 2009, 02:03 PM~13326521
> *Whats size are the speakers in the front door by the handel?? 2.5" or 3"
> 
> Has anyone replaced there door speakers & what brand or size did you use?
> ...


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

HEY HOMIE I ENED SOME FLEETWOOD HELP FOR THIS SUMMER IM ELAVING MY SUSPENSION STOCK THE THING IS THE REAR RIDES LOW AND THE FRONT DOES AS WELL HOW CAN I GET THEM LIFTED WOULD IT BE ENW SHOKES NEW SPRINGS HAS ANYONE HAD THIS PROBLEM IM GONNA ROLL 13S N DONT WANT IT TO BOTTOM OUT ANY HELP WOULD BE COOL THANKS


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Mar 19 2009, 01:13 PM~13327140
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What size is that?
What brand?


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

Whats the best glue to use on new spears?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOUTHEASTSD63_@Mar 19 2009, 02:49 PM~13328088
> *Whats the best glue to use on new spears?
> *


The new spears I got came wit factory double sided tape......


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Any body done the disc brake conversion on one these buckets??? I just picked up da kit from a junk yard got me da calipers, mountin plate rotors and parking brake bracket.........should just bolt up but u just wana make sure and see if anybody done it first hand...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 19 2009, 06:04 PM~13328215
> *The new spears I got came wit factory double sided tape......
> *







:yes:


----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 18 2009, 09:10 PM~13321195
> *Damn Hand...  :angry:
> *


X2


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kid Dee_@Mar 19 2009, 07:25 PM~13329161
> *X2
> *




:uh: 



You Mean X2934785023452038475273490258739578239043... :roflmao:




:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

How is the ride diffrent from 14's to 13's?alot?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 19 2009, 06:47 PM~13329418
> *How is the ride diffrent from 14's to 13's?alot?
> *


13s. Just do it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 19 2009, 07:50 PM~13329462
> *13s.  Just do it. :thumbsup:
> *




Yea, With 14s, Youll Blend In With Those Hideous Things Called Dunks Or Budonkeydonks Or Some Shit Like That... 13s All The Way Homie... :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla+Mar 19 2009, 06:00 PM~13329579-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Scrilla, Hawaiian Built, MISTER ED, BUBBA-D, bigbodylac*





:nicoderm:





Damn, I Have A Nice Audience Tonight... Waddup Homies :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 19 2009, 06:04 PM~13329656
> *:nicoderm:
> Damn, I Have A Nice Audience Tonight... Waddup Homies :wave:
> *


im hiding. :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:ugh:



> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 19 2009, 08:09 PM~13329724
> *im hiding. :biggrin:
> *




In The Closet? :uh:




COCHINO. :rofl:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 19 2009, 07:00 PM~13329590
> *oh no.i would want that then.
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 19 2009, 03:12 PM~13328307
> *Any body done the disc brake conversion on one these buckets??? I just picked up da kit from a junk yard got me da calipers, mountin plate rotors and parking brake bracket.........should just bolt up but u just wana make sure and see if anybody done it first hand...
> *



* I have a disc brake rearend in my 95 2dr fleet,.... Id take pics for u but its at the chrome shop,... got it out of a Impala ss*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 19 2009, 05:00 PM~13329579
> * 13s All The Way Homie...  :biggrin:
> *



*unless your an ol school fokker like me rolling 14's on 520's  *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Mar 19 2009, 08:06 PM~13331488
> * I have a disc brake rearend in my 95 2dr fleet,.... Id take pics for u but its at the chrome shop,... got it out of a Impala ss
> *


Koo...but everything bolted right up tho right???? Only reason I'm asking is I'm kinda skeptical about the axles if there da same or not.........


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

does anyone have a rear sway bar for a 95? 

im trying to save a trip to the pick n pull


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Mar 19 2009, 11:40 PM~13332008
> *does anyone have a rear sway bar for a 95?
> 
> im trying to save a trip to the pick n pull
> *





I've Got One But Shipping Might Give You A Heart Attack... To The Yard It Is For You. uffin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS+Mar 19 2009, 09:07 PM~13331515-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS+Mar 19 2009, 09:07 PM~13331515-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## capriceclassic1996 (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 19 2009, 08:05 PM~13331477
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 Love it! :0


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by capriceclassic1996_@Mar 20 2009, 01:08 AM~13334082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 20 2009, 12:49 AM~13332987
> *I've Got One But Shipping Might Give You A Heart Attack... To The Yard It Is For You. uffin:
> *


I was goign to say the same thing...


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 19 2009, 11:31 PM~13331856
> *Koo...but everything bolted right up tho right???? Only reason I'm asking is I'm kinda skeptical about the axles if there da same or not.........
> *


ABS isnt the same... but otherwise goes in.


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Don't read the thread or contribute. Just keep it TTT with a .


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 20 2009, 11:44 AM~13335868
> *Don't read the thread or contribute.  Just keep it TTT with a .
> *


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 19 2009, 11:49 PM~13332987
> *I've Got One But Shipping Might Give You A Heart Attack... To The Yard It Is For You. uffin:
> *


why would shipping be steap? 
its not very heavy? 
oversized box?


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Oversized... heavy....


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Mar 19 2009, 02:03 PM~13327688
> *HEY HOMIE I ENED SOME FLEETWOOD HELP FOR THIS SUMMER IM ELAVING MY SUSPENSION STOCK THE THING IS THE REAR RIDES LOW AND THE FRONT DOES AS WELL HOW CAN I GET THEM LIFTED WOULD IT BE ENW SHOKES NEW SPRINGS HAS ANYONE HAD THIS PROBLEM IM GONNA ROLL 13S N DONT WANT IT TO BOTTOM OUT ANY HELP WOULD BE COOL THANKS
> *



ANYONEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Mar 20 2009, 12:06 PM~13336540
> *ANYONEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> *


Get new springs then. Shocks don't raise a vehicle. Springs do. Except for the rear air shocks. They compensate for shorter springs in the rear of a Fleetwood.


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 19 2009, 08:05 PM~13331477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAWN......... :0 ........MUCH PROPS TO HIS OWNER...HES DOING BIG THANGS...


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 19 2009, 08:05 PM~13331477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bean!!!


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 19 2009, 08:31 PM~13331856
> *Koo...but everything bolted right up tho right???? Only reason I'm asking is I'm kinda skeptical about the axles if there da same or not.........
> *



*same axle
*


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 20 2009, 10:08 AM~13336566
> *Get new springs then.  Shocks don't raise a vehicle.  Springs do.  Except for the rear air shocks.  They compensate for shorter springs in the rear of a Fleetwood.
> *



THANKS DOG ALL GOOD HOMIE


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Mar 20 2009, 02:06 PM~13338583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Mar 20 2009, 12:31 PM~13337807
> *same axle
> 
> *


Koo and I guess since dat bullshit abs won't work dat just means ill get rid of all dat abs cluttered up shit in my engine compartment..........:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Mar 20 2009, 03:06 PM~13338583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice.i might be getting one like yours. :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

x2


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Mar 20 2009, 01:02 PM~13336492
> *Oversized... heavy....
> *


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 20 2009, 01:55 PM~13337529
> *Thanks Bean!!!
> *


i have more from that show...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Mar 20 2009, 02:06 PM~13338583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 20 2009, 06:40 PM~13339939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## B.dizzle (Mar 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Mar 21 2009, 08:09 AM~13344726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice lac homie you coming up to the easter show?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B.dizzle_@Mar 21 2009, 10:24 AM~13344807
> *nice lac homie you coming up to the easter show?
> *


not going to be able to make it...car is still in makeover mode lol


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

anybody selling a stock bigbody..


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Mar 21 2009, 10:32 AM~13345239
> *anybody selling a stock bigbody..
> *


stolen or legit? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 21 2009, 09:33 AM~13345250
> *stolen or legit? :0  :biggrin:
> *


SHIT, at this point i dont give a fuck...hahahahaha


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Mar 21 2009, 08:09 AM~13344726
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS GOOD SHOULD AHVE DONE CHROME ARMS DOG :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Mar 21 2009, 11:06 AM~13345458
> *SHIT, at this point i dont give a fuck...hahahahaha
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

coming back home to compton next week. :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 21 2009, 01:19 PM~13345523
> *coming back home to compton next week. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...
















:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 21 2009, 11:24 AM~13345561
> *
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 20 2009, 04:40 PM~13339939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 21 2009, 02:21 PM~13346650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice dash.whats up with the steering wheel?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

having fun with markers.....


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 21 2009, 03:21 PM~13346650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like it...


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 21 2009, 03:23 PM~13346655
> *nice dash.whats up with the steering wheel?
> *


??


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Damn, that blue one is tight. :thumbsup:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 21 2009, 05:07 PM~13347289
> *Damn, that blue one is tight. :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

finally rolling again


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Mar 21 2009, 04:33 PM~13347774
> *finally rolling again
> 
> 
> ...


Why does the grill look so bright did you powdercoat or paint it??


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Mar 21 2009, 06:54 PM~13347897
> *Why does the grill look so bright did you powdercoat or paint it??
> *



its powder coated...and the pink is a bit brighter....coater didnt match the sample...itll work for now


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Mar 21 2009, 05:12 PM~13347316
> *THANKS
> *


It's yours? Have any more pics of that rear speaker tray? I'm liking that... :yes:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

I gotta say, that's a slick looking car. :thumbsup:

I think that white speaker tray really lightens up the back window, so you can see your plaque clearly. Mine is dark blue, and with the factory slight tint to the back window, my plaque doesn't pop as much. 










Not the best angle, but it's the first rear shot I had handy to compare...


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *MISTER ED, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER*

:wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Mar 21 2009, 08:31 PM~13348136
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: MISTER ED, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER
> 
> ...



k-bola asere... :biggrin:


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

my homies from utah


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 21 2009, 01:21 PM~13346650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man ..this bitch is gangsta...I like more of da og interiors n shit I'm not one for da crazy fiberglass shit but dat work is fuckin sic!!!


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

whose got pics of their shit really slammin bumper  ?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 21 2009, 04:21 PM~13346650
> *
> 
> 
> ...





FAP FAP FAP...




FAWKING NASTY... :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Mar 21 2009, 07:54 PM~13347897
> *Why does the grill look so bright did you powdercoat or paint it??
> *




REPOST! :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 21 2009, 07:03 PM~13347956
> *I gotta say, that's a slick looking car. :thumbsup:
> 
> I think that white speaker tray really lightens up the back window, so you can see your plaque clearly.  Mine is dark blue, and with the factory slight tint to the back window, my plaque doesn't pop as much.
> ...



yeah i never really thought about it till you pointed that out....and now i see my plaque is a little crooked lol


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Mar 21 2009, 09:52 PM~13348673
> *yeah i never really thought about it till you pointed that out....and now i see my plaque is a little crooked lol
> *





With All That Pink, Ide Say Your Sexuality Is Too.. :roflmao:




:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 21 2009, 06:58 PM~13348721
> *With All That Pink, Ide Say Your Sexuality Is Too.. :roflmao:
> :biggrin:
> *


Hahahahahaha sexuality owned!!!!


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 21 2009, 06:59 PM~13347930
> *It's yours?  Have any more pics of that rear speaker tray?  I'm liking that... :yes:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 21 2009, 07:59 PM~13348321
> *Man ..this bitch is gangsta...I like more of da og interiors n shit I'm not one for da crazy fiberglass shit but dat work is fuckin sic!!!
> *


Thanks...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Mar 21 2009, 05:44 PM~13348212
> *my homies from utah
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE....*


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 16 2009, 10:05 PM~13299130
> *Alright Homies, I Know The Majority Of You Know What I Have And For How Long Ive Been Trying To Sell It. With Tons Of Interest Coming In From All Over And Not Enough Dough Anywhere, Ive Decided To Go Ahead And Raffle It All Off...  :0
> 
> Please Visit: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=464280 For All The Details. :yes:
> ...





:0


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 21 2009, 03:21 PM~13346650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*ohh got damn, this should be in one of the topics with the fine bitches* :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Mar 21 2009, 06:44 PM~13348212
> *my homies from utah
> 
> 
> ...


nice caddy


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I guess everybody has the same problem with the chrom on the side moldings?


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 21 2009, 09:58 PM~13348721
> *With All That Pink, Ide Say Your Sexuality Is Too.. :roflmao:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

My new big body.Im going sun to pick her up. :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 21 2009, 08:58 PM~13348721
> *With All That Pink, Ide Say Your Sexuality Is Too.. :roflmao:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: 

dam i missed that last night lol :angry:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 22 2009, 04:02 PM~13353987
> *I guess everybody has the same problem with the chrom on the side moldings?
> *




What Problem Is That?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 22 2009, 04:18 PM~13354128
> *My new big body.Im going sun to pick her up. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Mar 22 2009, 06:23 PM~13354854
> *:angry:
> 
> dam i missed that last night lol  :angry:
> *





:roflmao:


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

IF ANY ONE NEEDS CROME UNDIES I GOT THEM FOR SELL LMK


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Mar 22 2009, 09:41 PM~13356110
> *IF ANY ONE NEEDS CROME UNDIES I GOT THEM FOR SELL LMK
> *






Envius Only Wears Crotchless Pink Latex... :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 22 2009, 07:43 PM~13356122
> *Envius Only Wears Crotchless Pink Latex...  :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 22 2009, 07:38 PM~13356087
> *What Problem Is That?
> *


were the chrome crinkles up on the spears.


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 22 2009, 06:43 PM~13356122
> *Envius Only Wears Crotchless Pink Latex...  :biggrin:*


WHAT THE %$#@ ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT ?


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

does any 1 know what size diff cover does a 95 fleetwood take looking 4 a chrome cover THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

some pics i wanted to share..


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 22 2009, 10:17 PM~13356395
> *were the chrome crinkles up on the spears.
> *




:yes:



I Have Yet To See An Original Set That Arent Wrinkled... Unless Theyve Recently Been Replaced Of Course...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Mar 22 2009, 10:18 PM~13356406
> *WHAT THE %$#@ ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT ?
> *




:dunno:






:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevybubble_@Mar 22 2009, 10:35 PM~13356575
> *does any 1 know what size diff cover does a 95 fleetwood take looking 4 a chrome cover THANKS :biggrin:
> *




Give Summit Racing A Call. Just Count The Number Of Bolts You Have: Either 10 Or 12 And Theyll Get It Shipped To Ya...


www.summitracing.com


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 22 2009, 10:10 PM~13356331
> *lol
> *




:wave:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$+Mar 21 2009, 07:44 PM~13348212-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Mar 22 2009, 11:03 PM~13357675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Where can I see more of this one?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Mar 22 2009, 08:20 PM~13357148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 22 2009, 10:42 PM~13357402
> *:yes:
> I Have Yet To See An Original Set That Arent Wrinkled... Unless Theyve Recently Been Replaced Of Course...
> *


is that something someone can fix? or just buying new/used parts the only way?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Mar 22 2009, 09:03 PM~13357675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam dat red modafucka looks nice!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Mar 22 2009, 09:36 PM~13358069
> *is that something someone can fix? or just buying new/used parts the only way?
> *


Gon have to be new part....if u try n get a used one they gon wrinkle up when u try n take em of.... 

Get ready to hit dat dealer up and prepare for a outrageous price!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 22 2009, 10:40 PM~13358113
> *Gon have to be new part....if u try n get a used one they gon wrinkle up when u try n take em of....
> 
> Get ready to hit dat dealer up and prepare for a outrageous price!!!
> *


can they be rechromed?


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Mar 21 2009, 05:44 PM~13348212
> *my homies from utah
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

does anyone know how to fix the rattle on the rear quarter panel when you crank the boomboom up i know dont crank it up hahahaha


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

does anyone know how to fix the rattle on the rear quarter panel when you crank the boomboom up i know dont crank it up hahahaha


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Somebody really loves there foosball hu???


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 23 2009, 12:47 AM~13358216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


foosball is for the devil


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 22 2009, 09:45 PM~13358180
> *can they be rechromed?
> *


Na don't believe so......there made of some firm plastic shit I believe....just cough up them 137 bucks per strip from da dealer....dats wat I got quoted...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Mar 23 2009, 12:50 AM~13358245
> *foosball is for the devil
> *



Mama Said... :yes:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 23 2009, 02:12 AM~13359144
> *Mama Said... :yes:
> *












:cheesy:


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Mar 22 2009, 11:46 PM~13358194
> *does anyone know how to fix the rattle on the rear quarter panel when you crank the boomboom up  i know dont crank it up hahahaha
> *


Dyno-mat crap will help, might help to tap a couple flat screws behind the strip also. I got the same issue, and thats how i plan on solving my rattle noise


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 22 2009, 11:53 PM~13358294
> *Na don't believe so......there made of some firm plastic shit I believe....just cough up them 137 bucks per strip from da dealer....dats wat I got quoted...
> *


OUCH! :0


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 19 2009, 11:49 PM~13332987
> *I've Got One But Shipping Might Give You A Heart Attack... To The Yard It Is For You. uffin:
> *


got it at the yard, $15


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Mar 21 2009, 09:32 PM~13349001
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 22 2009, 11:53 PM~13358294
> *Na don't believe so......there made of some firm plastic shit I believe....just cough up them 137 bucks per strip from da dealer....dats wat I got quoted...
> *


The chrome will bubble up by the end of the summer.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 22 2009, 10:53 PM~13358294
> *Na don't believe so......there made of some firm plastic shit I believe....just cough up them 137 bucks per strip from da dealer....dats wat I got quoted...
> *


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 22 2009, 10:53 PM~13358294
> *Na don't believe so......there made of some firm plastic shit I believe....just cough up them 137 bucks per strip from da dealer....dats wat I got quoted...
> *


 i got a guy who chromes plastic on my day of im taking him my spears ill let u know how they come out :biggrin:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 22 2009, 11:53 PM~13358294
> *Na don't believe so......there made of some firm plastic shit I believe....just cough up them 137 bucks per strip from da dealer....dats wat I got quoted...
> *


gmpartsdirect.com homie der about $47-50 each :thumbsup: they also got alot of parts that are hard to find also. backup lights $60 each, rocker panel clips avg $7.50 each,..alot of small things.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Mar 23 2009, 07:20 AM~13359957
> *got it at the yard, $15
> *



:thumbsup:





Heavy Fawker Aint It?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN+Mar 23 2009, 07:53 AM~13360350-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Mar 23 2009, 06:53 AM~13360350
> *gmpartsdirect.com homie der about $47-50 each :thumbsup: they also got alot of parts that are hard to find also. backup lights $60 each, rocker panel clips avg $7.50 each,..alot of small things.
> *


:0: good lookin out fam


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 23 2009, 07:03 AM~13360027
> *The chrome will bubble up by the end of the summer.
> *


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: eyeneff, caprice ridah, *GoodTimesFL*

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 21 2009, 12:21 PM~13346650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :worship:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

some progress pics..takin me longer than i expected got alot of shit going on but it will be done for the majestics picnic in miami


























































done with the outside only thing left is to paint the rims and finish my 1/4 top...next week i start on the interior



this shit is takin forever :uh:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Mar 23 2009, 10:27 AM~13361811
> *some progress pics..takin me longer than i expected got alot of shit going on but it will be done for the majestics picnic in miami
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good homie!!


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Mar 23 2009, 10:37 AM~13361908
> *Looks good homie!!
> *


thanks


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Oh, going back to our discussion from a week or so ago, I grabbed a set of the stock speakers that I had sitting around in the garage this weekend and measured them. They're like 8x10.5 or some ghey shit like that. :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Mar 23 2009, 10:27 AM~13361811
> *some progress pics..takin me longer than i expected got alot of shit going on but it will be done for the majestics picnic in miami
> 
> 
> ...


Nice lac homie...yall florida boys changin up da game wit yalls lacs!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 23 2009, 01:48 PM~13362011
> *Oh, going back to our discussion from a week or so ago, I grabbed a set of the stock speakers that I had sitting around in the garage this weekend and measured them.  They're like 8x10.5 or some ghey shit like that. :uh:
> *


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 22 2009, 10:42 PM~13357402
> *:yes:
> I Have Yet To See An Original Set That Arent Wrinkled... Unless Theyve Recently Been Replaced Of Course...
> *


mine arent wrinkled and have not been replaced :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

anyone have a complete shell top lying around? (all 6 pieces) i baught 1 brand new but im using it on my other lac my new one needs to get the top redone and i like the shelltop look better uffin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

almost 4got paid 400 for mine brand new


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+Mar 17 2009, 05:55 PM~13308107-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you have to modify it? I understand the length of the Impala rear ends is wider... was told I couldnt simply swap it out. hno: Because if I can I hope the seller still has it.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Mar 23 2009, 06:25 PM~13364980
> *mine arent wrinkled and have not been replaced  :biggrin:
> *





:wow:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Mar 23 2009, 06:53 PM~13367205
> *almost 4got paid 400 for mine brand new
> *


Dam homie u gota hell ofa deal......I paid 300 for mine :biggrin: but it was used and I dam sure doubt well luck up like dat again....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

My fleet keeps over heating, its cool for about 5 minutes and then the temp light comes on and soon after coolant is runnin out the car and steamin 

i already changed the coolant reservoir and the lil temp switch that comes with it, anybody else ran into this before :dontknow:?


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Mar 24 2009, 07:47 AM~13371602
> *My fleet keeps over heating, its cool for about 5 minutes and then the temp light comes on and soon after coolant is runnin out the car and steamin
> 
> i already changed the coolant reservoir and the lil temp switch that comes with it, anybody else ran into this before :dontknow:?
> *


your thermostate maybe getting stuck.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Mar 24 2009, 04:47 AM~13371602
> *My fleet keeps over heating, its cool for about 5 minutes and then the temp light comes on and soon after coolant is runnin out the car and steamin
> 
> i already changed the coolant reservoir and the lil temp switch that comes with it, anybody else ran into this before :dontknow:?
> *


Sure u don't have a blown headgasket???? If da coolant is shootin out of the reservoir dat quickly dat could be a chance....change ur tstat.....n recheck....and if its still doing it its prolly da head gasket.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 24 2009, 06:59 AM~13371628
> *Sure u don't have a blown headgasket???? If da coolant is shootin out of the reservoir dat quickly dat could be a chance....change ur tstat.....n recheck....and if its still doing it its prolly da head gasket.
> *


man i hope its not that, 
im moving soon and if thats the case this bitch aint comin with me


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Mar 24 2009, 06:47 AM~13371602
> *My fleet keeps over heating, its cool for about 5 minutes and then the temp light comes on and soon after coolant is runnin out the car and steamin
> 
> i already changed the coolant reservoir and the lil temp switch that comes with it, anybody else ran into this before :dontknow:?
> *


Did you properly bleed the air out? That'll make it boil over. :0




...Ask me how I know. :uh:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Mar 24 2009, 04:47 AM~13371602
> *My fleet keeps over heating, its cool for about 5 minutes and then the temp light comes on and soon after coolant is runnin out the car and steamin
> 
> i already changed the coolant reservoir and the lil temp switch that comes with it, anybody else ran into this before :dontknow:?
> *


HAD THE SAME PROBLEM COME TO FIND OUT I COULD NOT RUN A THERMOSTAT
IN MY CAR AND THAT WAS FROM THE DEALER ITSELF. CHECK THAT YOUR RADIATOR IS GOOD GET A PRESSURE TEST DONE TO IT AND AFTER THAT CHECK YOUR THERMOSTAT LIKE EVRYONE ELSE SAID, IF NOT THEN YEA COULD BE A HEADGASKET  :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 24 2009, 05:07 AM~13371646
> *Did you properly bleed the air out?  That'll make it boil over. :0
> ...Ask me how I know. :uh:
> *


X2...dat air in a system will cause some fucked up problems.....gota properly bleed dat air out b4 u try and go lookin for other problems


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Mar 24 2009, 08:22 AM~13371844
> *HAD THE SAME PROBLEM COME TO FIND OUT I COULD NOT RUN A THERMOSTAT
> IN MY CAR AND THAT WAS FROM THE  DEALER ITSELF. CHECK THAT YOUR RADIATOR IS GOOD GET A PRESSURE TEST DONE TO IT AND AFTER THAT CHECK YOUR THERMOSTAT LIKE EVRYONE ELSE SAID, IF NOT THEN YEA COULD BE A HEADGASKET   :uh:
> *


I can't think of one reason why the dealer should tell you NOT to run a thermostat. Oh wait, I thought of one: LAZINESS. :uh:


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

just changed all my hosees to the flex 1s and had to bleed the whole sytem does ur low coolant light stay on ? if its is and ur good on coolant u have to bleed the system


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevybubble_@Mar 24 2009, 09:09 AM~13372024
> *just changed all my hosees to the flex 1s and had to bleed the whole sytem does ur low coolant light stay on ?  if its is and ur good on coolant u have to bleed the system
> *


If your coolant is properly filled and the low coolant light is on, it may need to be replaced, or perhaps you just knocked it loose while working under the hood. It's the sensor located on the coolant reservoir. Make sure it's tightly clicked in. Give it a tap. If the light is still on, time to replace!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

BTW, you all know that you CANNOT bleed the LT1 through the coolant reservoir, right? :0 There's a bleeder valve on the water pump. Just be careful not to spill coolant all over the OptiSpark!!! :wow:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 24 2009, 07:12 AM~13372042
> *BTW, you all know that you CANNOT bleed the LT1 through the coolant reservoir, right? :0  There's a bleeder valve on the water pump.  Just be careful not to spill coolant all over the OptiSpark!!! :wow:
> *


X2......tellem gm technicioooon!!! Lol yea just crack dat lil bleeder till water starts coming out but put some rags under to prevent water from going on d opti spark...


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 24 2009, 09:41 AM~13372216
> *X2......tellem gm technicioooon!!! Lol yea just crack dat lil bleeder till water starts coming out but put some rags under to prevent water from going on d opti spark...
> *


:yes: What I did on one of my cars was get a barbed twist valve, and put some tubing on it, so I can run the water away from the Opti and into a drain pan. 

But, at a minimum. put rags behind the water pump, on top of the Opti, to suck up any spillage. Because it WILL spill. :cheesy:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 24 2009, 06:51 AM~13371965
> *I can't think of one reason why the dealer should tell you NOT to run a thermostat.  Oh wait, I thought of one: LAZINESS. :uh:
> *


Yea me two but the bitch would not run right with one in it so i guess its some computer schit, :uh: but she runs top notch now as a daily driver and hasnt overheated since


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 24 2009, 07:12 AM~13372042
> *BTW, you all know that you CANNOT bleed the LT1 through the coolant reservoir, right? :0  There's a bleeder valve on the water pump.  Just be careful not to spill coolant all over the OptiSpark!!! :wow:
> *


great tip :biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham+Mar 23 2009, 08:44 PM~13367067-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :no: :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Mar 24 2009, 10:15 AM~13372443
> *Yea me two  but the bitch would not run right with one in it so i guess its some computer schit, :uh:  but she runs top notch now as a daily driver and hasnt overheated since
> *


Something about that is shady man. Maybe they should have re-flashed the PCM if it's a computer issue. :dunno: It's not that hard.


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Mar 24 2009, 07:03 AM~13371636
> *man i hope its not that,
> im moving soon and if thats the case this bitch aint comin with me
> *


If thats the case, I got a 93 waitin for you in FL homie  :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 24 2009, 08:27 AM~13372535
> *Something about that is shady man.  Maybe they should have re-flashed the PCM if it's a computer issue. :dunno:  It's not that hard.
> *


you right homie but the dealer was costin a homie an arm and 2 legs so i got it on paper and rode out but im still gonna get that checked out cause i like for everything to work like its supposed to not rigged cause they to damn lazy to xheck shit out the right way


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Mar 24 2009, 10:36 AM~13372609
> *you right homie but the dealer was costin a homie an arm and 2 legs so i got it on paper and rode out but im still gonna get that checked out cause i like for everything to work like its supposed to not rigged cause they to damn lazy to xheck shit out the right way
> *


I hear you on the stealership bro.  They didn't give you any more info, did they? Or are there any weird codes thrown when you have a T-stat in? Now I'm curious...


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 24 2009, 09:52 AM~13373278
> *I hear you on the stealership bro.   They didn't give you any more info, did they?  Or are there any weird codes thrown when you have a T-stat in?  Now I'm curious...
> *


I DONT KNOW BUT I JUST BOUGHT A CODE TESTER FROM MATCO TOOLS AND IM GONNA RUN IT SATURDAY ON ALL MY CARS JUST TO SEE IF ANYTHING NEEDS TO BE FIXED ON THEM AND ILL LET YA KNOW IF SUMN COMES UP


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevybubble_@Mar 24 2009, 10:09 AM~13372024
> *just changed all my hosees to the flex 1s and had to bleed the whole sytem does ur low coolant light stay on ?  if its is and ur good on coolant u have to bleed the system
> *


Two things... means you still have an air bubble which is easy with the flex hoses or the sensor. 

To fix i would do the following: bleed it a hell of alot more and watch the fluid or drive it a bit (make sure it doenst overheat) and bleed again etc. As for the sensor sometimes you have to gently tap them.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Mar 24 2009, 12:21 PM~13373558
> *Two things... means you still have an air bubble which is easy with the flex hoses or the sensor.
> 
> To fix i would do the following: bleed it a hell of alot more and watch the fluid or drive it a bit (make sure it doenst overheat) and bleed again etc. As for the sensor sometimes you have to gently tap them.
> *


Didn't I already say that? :cheesy:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 24 2009, 01:45 PM~13373755
> *Didn't I already say that? :cheesy:
> *



After his post that i read... and not as well as I did :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 24 2009, 12:42 PM~13374255
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Mar 24 2009, 01:09 PM~13373951
> *After his post that i read... and not as well as I did  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

THAT'S RIGHT. 




















:uh:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad+Mar 24 2009, 08:12 AM~13372042-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good idea with the tubing :thumbsup:



> /quote]
> Nice pic, not much of a Felix fan but really like the pic.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

well, i started by checking for a weird looking oil color, but the oil looked nice and black like its suppose too, so i think ive ruled out the headgasket. 
i changed the thermostat, then checked for air in the coolant lines, bled it. and then i drove it home and it seems to be fine now  

thanks for everybodys info


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Mar 24 2009, 05:19 PM~13375786
> *well, i started by checking for a weird looking oil color, but the oil looked nice and black like its suppose too, so i think ive ruled out the headgasket.
> i changed the thermostat, then checked for air in the coolant lines, bled it. and then i drove it home and it seems to be fine now
> 
> ...





:nono:



Oil Isnt Supposed To Be Black, Time For A Change....


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 24 2009, 03:59 PM~13376167
> *:nono:
> Oil Isnt Supposed To Be Black, Time For A Change....
> *


 :roflmao: True.

Hey Scrilla, still plan on getting in on the raffle... been argueing with my lady, she was beggin me to help my mother in law out this month :banghead: she ran into an issue and couldnt handle her bills :angry: hate helping people, especially with MY play money.  Now I got to wait till next payday.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 24 2009, 04:59 PM~13376167
> *:nono:
> Oil Isnt Supposed To Be Black, Time For A Change....
> *


i was just happy it wasnt lookin like coffee


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

i have this to let go of, 
make offers on it


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Mar 24 2009, 06:11 PM~13377438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can't you find those at any parts stores?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Mar 24 2009, 07:47 PM~13377819
> *can't you find those at any parts stores?
> *


i thought you had to buy the entire air shock kit to get your hands on it, 
i didnt need it so i figured ide save someone some money


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevybubble_@Mar 22 2009, 09:35 PM~13356575
> *does any 1 know what size diff cover does a 95 fleetwood take looking 4 a chrome cover THANKS :biggrin:
> *


the fleetwood has a 10 bolt 8.5" rear end. Its not just a matter of counting the bolts, 80s devilles have a 10 bolt 7.5" rear end.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Mar 24 2009, 11:26 AM~13372515
> *I got one in Tampa homie, I'm not gonna use it now. I'll pm you some pics and info.
> Got a whole 93 attached to it if you want  :biggrin:
> :0 good luck finding any brand new now, let alone for $400
> ...


anyone else have a complete shell top? pm me how much u want for urs


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

oh and i called the dealer today asking for the front left and right and back left and right fender mouldings and quarter moldings dude told me theyre (disc) :dunno: anyone know the part numbers


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Mar 24 2009, 08:34 PM~13380022
> *oh and i called the dealer today asking for the front left and right and back left and right fender mouldings and quarter moldings dude told me theyre (disc) :dunno: anyone know the part numbers
> *


Ill post the front part numbers up for u manana....and if u search the topic somebody posted allthe part numbers a while back......









Somebody need to get wit one these machinist metal fabricator dudes on here and talk to em about makin some stainless steel ones of these.......would be a good product and a good investment for us fleetwood lovers.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 24 2009, 11:42 AM~13374255
> *
> *


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla+Mar 24 2009, 04:59 PM~13376167-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correct, and the diff. cover needs to have the oil passages so the bearings can get oiled. Some covers don't have those.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 25 2009, 12:35 AM~13381818
> *Somebody need to get wit one these machinist metal fabricator dudes on here and talk to em about makin some stainless steel ones of these.......would be a good product and a good investment for us fleetwood lovers.
> *


Working on it.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 25 2009, 08:07 AM~13382866
> *Working on it.
> *


i got 1st


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 25 2009, 08:22 AM~13383356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice caddy.more pics.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 25 2009, 11:23 AM~13383831
> *very nice caddy.more pics.
> *




Belongs To A Member Of Bounded CC Out Of Dalton, GA. Check Out Their Club Thread For More Pics...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 25 2009, 07:22 AM~13383356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 25 2009, 10:03 AM~13384164
> *Belongs To A Member Of Bounded CC Out Of Dalton, GA. Check Out Their Club Thread For More Pics...
> *


 :0


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+Mar 25 2009, 10:23 AM~13383831-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:yes: I fuxwiddit!


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Hey, it's Stevie Wonder up in the thread.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Mar 24 2009, 06:11 PM~13377438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is this a generic kit or specific to the fleetwoods? I need a new line, dipshit (guess im the dipshit for paying him) that swapped my rear end cut the lines :banghead: and I have brand new delco shocks for the rear but also need the fittings.


----------



## 48bomb (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 25 2009, 07:22 AM~13383356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> oh and i called the dealer today asking for the front left and right and back left and right fender mouldings and quarter moldings dude told me theyre (disc) :dunno: anyone know the part numbers





> Ill post the front part numbers up for u manana....and if u search the topic somebody posted allthe part numbers a while back......
> Somebody need to get wit one these machinist metal fabricator dudes on here and talk to em about makin some stainless steel ones of these.......would be a good product and a good investment for us fleetwood lovers.





> part numbers r 12529568 and 12529569 and 12529570 and 12529571





> Check it out guys, here is an idea I have had for the spears that eventually wrinkle (new or not). There are atleast two guys here on layitlow that offer chrome plating on ANYTHING. I think I have even mentioned this to ZENITHWIREWHEELS as something he should offer.
> 
> Get your original spears and have them chrome plated, they will NEVER wrinkle on you again. (seems to me someone who chrome's plastics, can do it. And there are atleast one - two people on LIL that offer this service  I plan to look into this but am far from that point on my cadillac. As long as you remove yours carefully and do not break anything you should have the brightest looking spears on any cadillac.
> /quote]
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 25 2009, 03:23 PM~13385967
> *Hey, it's Stevie Wonder up in the thread.
> *





I CAN SEE! :420:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 25 2009, 03:43 PM~13386142
> *Is this a generic kit or specific to the fleetwoods? I need a new line, dipshit (guess im the dipshit for paying him) that swapped my rear end cut the lines :banghead: and I have brand new delco shocks for the rear but also need the fittings.
> *




That Lil Homie Should Go Ahead And Hook You Up With That. As Much Info And Assistance That Youve Given.... :biggrin: 




Good Peoples... :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Mar 24 2009, 04:47 AM~13371602
> *My fleet keeps over heating, its cool for about 5 minutes and then the temp light comes on and soon after coolant is runnin out the car and steamin
> 
> i already changed the coolant reservoir and the lil temp switch that comes with it, anybody else ran into this before :dontknow:?
> *


alot of issues can lead to overheating. thermostat and radiator cap are the quickest and easiest. it can be your water pump malfunctioning or a clugged radiator. also check to see if wen ur running ur motor, if the radiator hoses get inflated like a balloon. iif it does u have a cracked head and or gasket, also check the exhuast to see if an large amount of water comes out it can also be head failure. small amount of water is just condensation. hope i helped bro.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Mar 21 2009, 04:33 PM~13347774
> *finally rolling again
> 
> 
> ...


this shit is nice ass fuk! even with the pink. theres attention to detail which imo is wat makes a great big body not a overkill! great job :thumbsup:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Mar 24 2009, 10:34 PM~13380022
> *oh and i called the dealer today asking for the front left and right and back left and right fender mouldings and quarter moldings dude told me theyre (disc) :dunno: anyone know the part numbers
> *


12529568 front

12529569 front

12529570 rear

12529571 rear

cant remember which is left or right doe :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Mar 25 2009, 09:36 PM~13389613
> *12529568 front
> 
> 12529569 front
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 25 2009, 05:45 PM~13388466
> *this shit is nice ass fuk! even with the pink</span>. theres attention to detail which imo is wat makes a great big body not a overkill! great job :thumbsup:
> *



:roflmao: <span style=\'color:green\'>Sorry ENVIOUS, you know I had to :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 25 2009, 08:36 PM~13391951
> *:biggrin:
> *


dont you just love them big bodies? I know I do!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 25 2009, 09:38 PM~13391969
> *dont you just love them big bodies? I know I do!
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 25 2009, 06:35 PM~13388368
> *alot of issues can lead to overheating. thermostat and radiator cap are the quickest and easiest. it can be your water pump malfunctioning or a clugged radiator. also check to see if wen ur running ur motor, if the radiator hoses get inflated like a balloon. iif it does u have a cracked head and or gasket, also check the exhuast to see if an large amount of water comes out it can also be head failure. small amount of water is just condensation. hope i helped bro.
> *


thank you


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 25 2009, 06:20 PM~13388221
> *That Lil Homie Should Go Ahead And Hook You Up With That. As Much Info And Assistance That Youve Given....  :biggrin:
> Good Peoples... :thumbsup:
> *


of course


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 25 2009, 11:38 PM~13391969
> *dont you just love them big bodies? I know I do!
> *


:yes: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 26 2009, 06:30 AM~13393875
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Sig. Glad you like it.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Mar 26 2009, 08:43 AM~13394373
> *Nice Sig. Glad you like it.
> *


Which, the misspellings, or the song quote with the real swear in there, but the half swears bleeped out? :roflmao:



> *92 Mercury Grand Marquis
> COMbit*h and scrape the bumper kid
> Well just pull up to my bumber baby
> -Mack 10*


:cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Badass94Cad
WUS GOOD PIMPIN :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Mar 26 2009, 12:21 PM~13396026
> *Badass94Cad
> WUS GOOD PIMPIN :biggrin:
> *


Just talking shit. Doing what I do best. :cheesy:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

That's right. Contribution of the day right there.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 25 2009, 07:23 AM~13383831
> *very nice caddy.more pics.
> *


DAM FUCKER NOW I KNOW YOU TRYING TO BE LIKE ME AND OWN A 68 IMPALA AND A BIG BODY :no: LOL WHAT UP BRO? :biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad+Mar 26 2009, 08:54 AM~13394437-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you're a fool homie


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 26 2009, 08:54 AM~13394437
> *Which, the misspellings, or the song quote with the real swear in there, but the half swears bleeped out? :roflmao:
> :cheesy:
> *


In the Photo numb nuts. Opinions are like asshole everyone has one, But hey its the internet what else would you expect. lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  

Any updates on the Cadillac after the crash?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 26 2009, 01:43 PM~13396242
> *That's right.  Contribution of the day right there.
> *


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff+Mar 26 2009, 01:59 PM~13397052-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Mar 26 2009, 11:51 AM~13396330
> *DAM FUCKER NOW I KNOW YOU TRYING TO BE LIKE ME AND OWN A 68 IMPALA AND A BIG BODY  :no: LOL WHAT UP BRO? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 
not really.im getting rid of the 68 and getting a caddy. :biggrin:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## B.dizzle (Mar 1, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cheleo_@Mar 26 2009, 05:38 PM~13398429
> *
> *




Damn Homie, Why Dont You Answer My PMs? :angry:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 26 2009, 05:25 PM~13398315
> *:0  :0
> not really.im getting rid of the 68 and getting a caddy. :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 26 2009, 03:43 PM~13398956
> *Damn Homie, Why Dont You Answer My PMs?  :angry:
> *


i havent got any from u bro  i just empty up all my pms got free space now


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cheleo_@Mar 26 2009, 08:12 PM~13399731
> *i havent got any from u bro   i just empty up all my pms got free space now
> *






PM SENT...


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 26 2009, 05:18 PM~13399780
> *PM SENT...
> *


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Mar 26 2009, 08:08 PM~13400200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!!!


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 26 2009, 09:54 AM~13394437
> *Which, the misspellings, or the song quote with the real swear in there, but the half swears bleeped out? :roflmao:
> :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

bad ass pics richie....


----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

Awesome pics richie.. those are 2 of my favourite cadi's, I especially love the grey one.. Thanks for posting them up


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 26 2009, 07:47 PM~13401206
> *bad ass pics richie....
> *


X2....them lacs lookin real nice


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

postin up for the homie B. Dizzle


----------



## B.dizzle (Mar 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Mar 26 2009, 09:22 PM~13402629
> *postin up for the homie B. Dizzle
> 
> 
> ...


still underconstruction she'll be ready later this summer


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Mar 26 2009, 05:13 PM~13400243-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanks for the comments!!!!!!!!!!!*
   :thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Mar 26 2009, 06:05 PM~13400178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


much respect 2 of the best lacs out there


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

badd ass lacs.....


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 26 2009, 08:47 PM~13400560
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Mar 27 2009, 12:26 AM~13403513
> *Thanks for the comments!!!!!!!!!!!
> :thumbsup:
> *


Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## B.dizzle (Mar 1, 2008)

> badd ass lacs.....
> [/b]


bad ass lacs homie i can't wait till mines get on yall level


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Mar 26 2009, 06:01 PM~13400149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT FOR SOME BAD ASS LACS


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

loading up the 68.getting ready to go get my new caddy. :biggrin:


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

ok so i get my lac back from the paint shop. i trailered it home. so when im bringing the car off the trailer i notice that my interior lites didnt turned off. so i started turning the interior switch to see if they would turn off but they didnt. does anyone know what could be wrong??? im clueless. i had to disconnect my battery to make sure it doesnt drain my battery


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Mar 26 2009, 08:05 PM~13400178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 what size sunroof is that?


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Mar 26 2009, 08:08 PM~13400200
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*NICE....*


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Waddup Homies...:wave: Yall Have A Chance To Check Out My Raffle Thread?


Alright Homies, I Know The Majority Of You Know What I Have And For How Long Ive Been Trying To Sell It. With Tons Of Interest Coming In From All Over And Not Enough Dough Anywhere, Ive Decided To Go Ahead And Raffle It All Off... :0 

Please Visit: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=464280 For All The Details. :yes:

Wheather You Already Have A Big Body Or Not, A Square Or Two Wouldnt Hurt For The Chance To Win Any Of The Extras. Grille, 5th, Etc... Keep It All, Part It, Use And Sell The Rest.... You Cant Lose. Thanks To Those Who Are Already Participating And Helping A Fellow Rider Out... :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/p39idamEqjg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/p39idamEqjg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 27 2009, 11:09 PM~13412348
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/p39idamEqjg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/p39idamEqjg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


damn nice Kricket!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

can any one help me out??


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Mar 26 2009, 10:20 PM~13404104
> *much respect 2 of the best lacs out there
> *


Thanks!!!!! Your Lac is nice also. You still working on it? You rolling to the San Bernadino Show????



> badd ass lacs.....
> [/b]


Thanks!!!!!!!




> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad+Mar 27 2009, 04:01 AM~13405016-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Both have 42" you don't want to go bigger than that. Would be too close to edge.



> _Originally posted by Martian_@Mar 27 2009, 07:54 PM~13412207
> *NICE....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 27 2009, 10:04 PM~13412889
> *damn nice Kricket!!!!!!!!!
> *


What up Homie! You still not done? We almost out of the recession already!!! :biggrin:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 27 2009, 08:09 PM~13412348
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/p39idamEqjg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/p39idamEqjg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


Right on Lac Of Respect Lacs looking real nice.......... 
  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Mar 27 2009, 10:24 PM~13413065
> *Right on Lac Of Respect Lacs looking real nice..........
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Dogg! You making the game thick out there Big Homie! You sitting high standers out there in them streets!!!


----------



## B.dizzle (Mar 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 27 2009, 09:09 PM~13412348
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/p39idamEqjg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/p39idamEqjg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


 :worship: what else needs to be said? you winning big dog!


----------



## B.dizzle (Mar 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B.dizzle_@Mar 26 2009, 09:26 PM~13402693
> *still underconstruction she'll be ready later this summer
> *


this is mine, im working hard to get on you guys level, i think i need to call obama & see if he can lend me some of that stimulus money! :biggrin:


----------



## B.dizzle (Mar 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Mar 26 2009, 09:22 PM~13402629
> *postin up for the homie B. Dizzle
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 28 2009, 12:15 AM~13413003
> *What up Homie! You still not done? We almost out of the recession already!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I'll be done this summer...I had some engine problem but now it's all good so I'm about done...Just got to wet sand it, clear it, buff it and I should be cool... :biggrin:


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 28 2009, 01:00 PM~13415367
> *I'll be done this summer...I had some engine problem but now it's all good so I'm about done...Just got to wet sand it, clear it, buff it and I should be cool... :biggrin:
> *


we can't wait


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 27 2009, 09:09 PM~13412348
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/p39idamEqjg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/p39idamEqjg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


Wicked Video!! Such a badass Lac!!


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> badd ass lacs.....
> [/b]


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 27 2009, 09:09 PM~13412348
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/p39idamEqjg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/p39idamEqjg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


Beautiful! :0


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Mar 27 2009, 10:04 PM~13412889-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn everybody! I really appreciate the comments on the Lac... Thanks Alot!!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 28 2009, 09:00 AM~13415367
> *I'll be done this summer...I had some engine problem but now it's all good so I'm about done...Just got to wet sand it, clear it, buff it and I should be cool... :biggrin:
> *


Cant wait to see it out there Dogg! I know you cant wait!!!


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 27 2009, 09:09 PM~13412348
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/p39idamEqjg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/p39idamEqjg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> badd ass lacs.....
> [/b]




NICE PICS HEY RICHIE I SEE YOU ADDED THE BENZ TURNING SIGNAL ON THE MIRRORS.. NICE EDITIONS..


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 29 2009, 06:50 PM~13423982
> *NICE PICS HEY RICHIE I SEE YOU ADDED THE BENZ TURNING SIGNAL ON THE MIRRORS.. NICE EDITIONS..
> *



X 2 :thumbsup:


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

BAD ASS PICS


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> Thanks!!!!! Your Lac is nice also. You still working on it? You rolling to the San Bernadino Show????
> 
> yeah homie i should be there ready 2 show the makeover


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

i have a 95 fleetwood i wont to work on but i want my wheels first cant find 14x6 in texas what is everyone rolling on the only thing here are standers but i want reverse some one suggest to use standers on the rear and reverse on the fronts please give imput thanks


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Mar 27 2009, 09:01 PM~13411729
> *ok so i get my lac back from the paint shop. i trailered it home. so when im bringing the car off the trailer i notice that my interior lites didnt  turned off. so i started turning the interior switch to see if they would turn off but they didnt. does anyone know what could be wrong??? im clueless. i had to disconnect my battery to make sure it doesnt drain my battery
> *



man can anyone one help a brother out??


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Mar 29 2009, 10:31 PM~13427699
> *i have a 95 fleetwood i wont to work on but i want my wheels first cant find 14x6 in texas what is everyone rolling on the only thing here are standers but i want reverse some one suggest to use standers on the rear and reverse on the fronts please give imput thanks
> *



14x6s aint hard to get homie...I had chrome ones, now got colored ones...If everything fails, hit me up...I can get ya some...just so you know if you go daytons or zeniths, you can run x7s...dont do standards


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beto68+Mar 30 2009, 12:31 AM~13427699-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


definitely don't do standards  
13" on Big Body Fleetwoods '93-'96
There's some talk about 14's in there too, basically if you're talking Chinas, 13x5.5 or 14x6 in the rear.
Ds or Zs should be straight in regular sizes, unless you're gonna go hella low in the rear they could still rub some.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Mar 27 2009, 09:01 PM~13411729
> *ok so i get my lac back from the paint shop. i trailered it home. so when im bringing the car off the trailer i notice that my interior lites didnt  turned off. so i started turning the interior switch to see if they would turn off but they didnt. does anyone know what could be wrong??? im clueless. i had to disconnect my battery to make sure it doesnt drain my battery
> *


 :0  Same shit happened to mine. Got hit on my passenger fender, took it in to get repaired.. when I got it back my interior lights did not work :angry: Was moving out of state so could not return to Marcus Allen Ford and complain. Bad enough they took two weeks LONGER than they had told me. So I got lifetime warrenty and cannot use it  

Ended up just pulling the fuse until I got around to fixing it... has now been about 3-4 years :banghead: This info would be helpful to me also :wave:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Mar 29 2009, 09:49 PM~13427982
> *man can anyone one help a brother out??
> *


I did da same....just pull da dam fuse.....now dat ima get it back im a dig in n find da problem but for now u can just pull da fuse on it......


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 30 2009, 11:17 AM~13431641
> *I did da same....just pull da dam fuse.....now dat ima get it back im a dig in n find da problem but for now u can just pull da fuse on it......
> *


Hey brotha, when you do can you post it on your site WWW.FUCKALLOFYALL.COM I will check for updates. Thanks.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 30 2009, 10:38 AM~13431804
> *Hey brotha, when you do can you post it on your site WWW.FUCKALLOFYALL.COM I will check for updates. Thanks.
> *


Will do.....


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

I Had A Similar Problem... The Lights Wouldnt Turn Off.


I Pulled The Fuse And ReInstalled And When I Did, It Instantly Blew It... Got A Fresh Pack And It Blew Every Single One Of Them... Since I Didnt Drive It, I Didnt Really Care. Some Time Passed And I Installed A New Fuse And It Went To Working Back To Normal.




I Know Its Not A Big Help But It Seems Like Its Happening To Quite A Few Of Us. Maybe Someone Kind Find The Answer To This Problem.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Mar 29 2009, 03:04 PM~13424034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 30 2009, 11:02 AM~13431488
> *:0  Same shit happened to mine. Got hit on my passenger fender, took it in to get repaired.. when I got it back my interior lights did not work  :angry: Was moving out of state so could not return to Marcus Allen Ford and complain. Bad enough they took two weeks LONGER than they had told me. So I got lifetime warrenty and cannot use it
> 
> Ended up just pulling the fuse until I got around to fixing it...  has now been about 3-4 years :banghead: This info would be helpful to me also :wave:
> *



this must be a common thing...Happened to mine also...everytime i put a fuse in it, it started to smoke from the dash, so i just pulled the fuse and left it like that...


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cheleo_@Mar 29 2009, 04:38 PM~13423625
> *:cheesy: :thumbsup:
> *




PMs Sent...


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 30 2009, 03:09 PM~13433696
> *this must be a common thing...Happened to mine also...everytime i put a fuse in it, it started to smoke from the dash, so i just pulled the fuse and left it like that...
> *


 :0 Smoke from the dash hno:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 30 2009, 10:24 PM~13436842
> * :0 Smoke from the dash hno:
> *





HAWT BOX... :420:






:biggrin:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

anyone got a chrome rear end for sale


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.dizzle_@Mar 28 2009, 07:23 AM~13414670
> *
> *


Here ya go B.dizzle, I seen where Ice posted some for ya.


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 30 2009, 12:15 AM~13428845
> *14x6s aint hard to get homie...I had chrome ones, now got colored ones...If everything fails, hit me up...I can get ya some...just so you know if you go daytons or zeniths, you can run x7s...dont do standards
> *


can you give me a quote on getting some 14x6 rev thanks all chrome


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Joses' car


----------



## cfbtx (Oct 17, 2007)

Has anyones fleetwood ever had this problem?
Cars factory alarm goes off by itself out of nowhere and also
The pass key light comes on when your driving around.
My 95 fleetwood started doing this last week and I have no clue what it could be, so if anybody could help out with some info I'd appreciate it


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

Was able to enjoy a couple nice days in Iowa couple weeks ago. First time outta the garage, had to break her in!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cfbtx_@Mar 31 2009, 09:36 PM~13447349
> *Has anyones fleetwood ever had this problem?
> Cars factory alarm goes off by itself out of nowhere and also
> The pass key light comes on when your driving around.
> ...




This Topic Has Been Brought Up Before... Give BadAss94Cad A Chance To Reply, Im Sure He Knows The Problem... :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Ive got to say thank you to everyone in this topic I have learned alot over the years & there is a TON of good info on how to build a BigBody the right way. I have gotten a lot of hard to find parts that I would have never found if it were not for this topic. It sat in my back yard for 2 years but I never got to finish my car but I came across a deal I just could not pass up , so my 94 Fleetwood is gone we loaded it up today & droped it off at the new owners house. I Loved my Fleetwood (I might get another one [96] some day) but its time for me to move on to bigger & better things uffin: :wave:


----------



## cfbtx (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 31 2009, 09:17 PM~13449486
> *This Topic Has Been Brought Up Before... Give BadAss94Cad A Chance To Reply, Im Sure He Knows The Problem... :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cfbtx_@Mar 31 2009, 06:36 PM~13447349
> *Has anyones fleetwood ever had this problem?
> Cars factory alarm goes off by itself out of nowhere and also
> The pass key light comes on when your driving around.
> ...


your BCM(body control module is going out on ur car)same schit happenned to mine.Dont hold me errybodys car is different but when that happnned to me it was on and off till it completely went out. I had to replace the BCM module, ignition keys, and ignition switch. Jus make sure that you have it diagnosed before you start buying parts to repair it


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

what can i do when it sits so low that the 13in wheel is almost rubbing the quater?????


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevybubble_@Apr 1 2009, 09:33 AM~13451960
> *what can i do when it sits so low that the  13in wheel is almost rubbing the quater?????
> *


Lift it up...


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

you can program your air level ride in the back to sit a little higher...


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

I GOT HYDROS HOMIE IM TRY TO SEE IF I CAN SHAVE SOMTHING JUST TRYING TO SEE IF ANY 1 ELSE HAS DONE IT :biggrin:


----------



## B.dizzle (Mar 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHORTDOG 62_@Mar 30 2009, 10:13 PM~13439473
> *Here ya go B.dizzle, I seen where Ice posted some for ya.
> 
> 
> ...


thanks shortdog, you no none of this would've been possible if was'nt for you.
:yes: :yes: (best lowrider builder we got in the St.louis area)


----------



## Mr BASTOZ (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 25 2009, 07:22 AM~13383356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cfbtx+Mar 31 2009, 08:36 PM~13447349-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh boy, this sounds weird. I don't think it's the CCM (BCM, whatever). The CCM in one of my cars is fried, and it wouldn't start at all, let alone have an alarm problem. The actual alarm is going off, as in the horn is beeping?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Apr 1 2009, 08:16 AM~13451682
> *your BCM(body control module is going out on ur car)same schit happenned to mine.Dont hold me errybodys car is different but when that happnned to me  it was on and off till it completely went out. I had to replace the BCM module, ignition keys, and ignition switch. Jus make sure that you have it diagnosed before you start buying parts to repair it
> *






:wave:


You Have A PM Homie... :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Apr 1 2009, 09:39 AM~13451994
> *Lift it up...
> *





Touche.... :roflmao:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 1 2009, 12:07 PM~13453649
> *Douche.... :roflmao:
> *


Fixed.


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

:0


----------



## cfbtx (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 1 2009, 08:26 AM~13452773
> *
> Oh boy, this sounds weird.  I don't think it's the CCM (BCM, whatever).  The CCM in one of my cars is fried, and it wouldn't start at all, let alone have an alarm problem.  The actual alarm is going off, as in the horn is beeping?
> *


Yea the horn goes off and the lights start flashing as if someone was trying to steal it. Also the interior lights won't turn off.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cfbtx_@Apr 1 2009, 03:10 PM~13455746
> *Yea the horn goes off and the lights start flashing as if someone was trying to steal it. Also the interior lights won't turn off.
> *


:scrutinize: Damn, thats the same exact thing mine does. So the BCM fixed the interior lights also? My alarm will set itself off sometimes in the middle of the night, good test for my reflexes... gets me up, partially dressed and with my... backup in hand. :biggrin: Would be nice to know about a fix for it though.


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=468255

half shell top for sell in classifieds.................somebody get it!!!


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

*THE BIG HOMIE TINOS CADI  *


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

I LOVE THAT CADDI!!!!!!!


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cfbtx (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 1 2009, 03:37 PM~13456570
> *:scrutinize: Damn, thats the same exact thing mine does. So the BCM fixed the interior lights also? My alarm will set itself off sometimes in the middle of the night, good test for my reflexes... gets me up, partially dressed and with my... backup in hand.  :biggrin: Would be nice to know about a fix for it though.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 1 2009, 05:07 PM~13457398
> *THE BIG HOMIE TINOS CADI
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmmmmmm mmmmmmmmmmm mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm........nice is all I can say.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 1 2009, 01:11 PM~13453690
> *Fixed.
> *





:h5:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=467945


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 1 2009, 05:07 PM~13457398
> *THE BIG HOMIE TINOS CADI
> 
> 
> ...



NICE


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Alright Homies, I Know The Majority Of You Know What I Have And For How Long Ive Been Trying To Sell It. With Tons Of Interest Coming In From All Over And Not Enough Dough Anywhere, Ive Decided To Go Ahead And Raffle It All Off... :0 

Please Visit: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=464280 For All The Details. :yes:

Wheather You Already Have A Big Body Or Not, A Square Or Two Wouldnt Hurt For The Chance To Win Any Of The Extras. Grille, 5th, Etc... Keep It All, Part It, Use And Sell The Rest.... You Cant Lose. Thanks To Those Who Are Already Participating And Helping A Fellow Rider Out... :thumbsup:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cfbtx+Apr 1 2009, 04:10 PM~13455746-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The lights are controlled by the CCM, so it sounds like you got a short there. I'm not positive if it controls the alarm, but I know the RKE (remote keyless entry) is a separate box.


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

SOON TO CHANGE ITS APPEARANCE


----------



## cfbtx (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 2 2009, 10:13 AM~13464641
> *Are the doors locking and unlocking on their own or no?
> *


No the locks are working normal and I noticed that the interior lights started working normal again.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 2 2009, 12:07 AM~13457398
> *THE BIG HOMIE TINOS CADI
> 
> 
> ...


hey i know that caddy :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

any1 had this issue... i changed the intake manifold cuz it was curroted inside. changed the water pump and t stat cuz it was overheating... and its still over heating? i got no leaks or water coming out of the exhuast.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## cfbtx (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Apr 2 2009, 12:50 PM~13465987
> *any1 had this issue... i changed the intake manifold cuz it was curroted inside. changed the water pump and t stat cuz it was overheating... and its still over heating? i got no leaks or water coming out of the exhuast.
> *


You might have air in your cooling system


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Apr 2 2009, 09:12 PM~13468466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

PINKY NUGGA


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 1 2009, 05:07 PM~13457398
> *THE BIG HOMIE TINOS CADI
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: looking real good tino :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Apr 2 2009, 01:50 PM~13465987
> *any1 had this issue... i changed the intake manifold cuz it was curroted inside. changed the water pump and t stat cuz it was overheating... and its still over heating? i got no leaks or water coming out of the exhuast.
> *



get a new radiator and change your heater core under the dash... if it still overheats, you may have a cracked head....


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cheleo_@Apr 2 2009, 09:56 PM~13472215
> *:thumbsup: looking real good tino :biggrin:
> *


x2!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 3 2009, 12:31 AM~13471953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Apr 2 2009, 02:50 PM~13465987
> *any1 had this issue... i changed the intake manifold cuz it was curroted inside. changed the water pump and t stat cuz it was overheating... and its still over heating? i got no leaks or water coming out of the exhuast.
> *


Does your cooling fan turn on? 

I had an overheating issue couple winters ago. Found that my cooling fan wasn't kicking on. The sensor in the water pump was bad.

Can't remember the name of that sensor though


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Apr 3 2009, 09:11 AM~13474077
> *Does your cooling fan turn on?
> 
> I had an overheating issue couple winters ago.  Found that my cooling fan wasn't kicking on.  The sensor in the water pump was bad.
> ...


temp switch :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

do any of u homies know who carrys 13 5..5 ?? :biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevybubble_@Apr 3 2009, 11:22 AM~13474161
> *do any of u homies know who carrys 13 5..5 ?? :biggrin:
> *


homeboyz probably has them


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevybubble_@Apr 3 2009, 04:22 PM~13474161
> *do any of u homies know who carrys 13 5..5 ?? :biggrin:
> *


JD from Zenith probably has them too.


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Apr 2 2009, 08:12 PM~13468466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have 8" cylinders in front? Extended uppers?



> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 3 2009, 01:28 AM~13472492
> *get a new radiator and change your heater core under the dash... if it still overheats, you may have a cracked head....
> *


THOSE ARE SOME REAL EXPENSIVE DARTS TO BE THROWING THERE WHEN SIMPLE DIAGNOSTICS ARE IN ORDER. :uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Apr 3 2009, 10:11 AM~13474077
> *Does your cooling fan turn on?
> 
> I had an overheating issue couple winters ago.  Found that my cooling fan wasn't kicking on.  The sensor in the water pump was bad.
> ...


COOLANT TEMPERATURE SENSOR


...Not to be confused with the engine temperature sensor, which is elsewhere.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 3 2009, 02:56 PM~13476215
> *Do you have 8" cylinders in front?  Extended uppers?
> THOSE ARE SOME REAL EXPENSIVE DARTS TO BE THROWING THERE WHEN SIMPLE DIAGNOSTICS ARE IN ORDER. :uh:
> *


8inches and 1.5 extensions


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

i have a little problem with my windshield fogging up. i wrapped my dash in vinyl a while back and then it started to do it. it starts from the very edge where the vinyl touches the bottom and slowly works it way up as the days go by. it fogs up real bad when it's hot outside. when i clean it in the morning by the evening it's all fogged up again. i checked the heater core and it's not leaking. it doesn't smell like coolant either. any ideas. :dunno:


----------



## johndukes (Sep 6, 2006)

hey to all my fleetwood owners does anyone have a body control module which located inside the trunk up againist the back seat for a 93 fleetwood rwd. if so email me at [email protected] and also give me a price need to get her back on the road.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Apr 3 2009, 05:24 PM~13477808
> *i have a little problem with my windshield fogging up. i wrapped my dash in vinyl a while back and then it started to do it. it starts from the very edge where the vinyl touches the bottom and slowly works it way up as the days go by. it fogs up real bad when it's hot outside. when i clean it in the morning by the evening it's all fogged up again. i checked the heater core and it's not leaking. it doesn't smell like coolant either. any ideas.  :dunno:
> *


Its cuz your dash is wrapped in white vinyl..the sun reflects off the dash onto the windshield, combining with the Texas heat causing it to fog up. Switch to a darker color like charcoal or navy whatever matches your interior.


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 3 2009, 05:50 PM~13477995
> *Its cuz your dash is wrapped in white vinyl..the sun reflects off the dash onto the windshield, combining with the Texas heat causing it to fog up.  Switch to a darker color like charcoal or navy whatever matches your interior.
> *


sup homie. actually i have a dark blue dash. you already forgot huh? :biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Apr 3 2009, 05:58 PM~13478040
> *sup homie. actually i have a dark blue dash. you already forgot huh? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, why did I think it was white? I was just B.S-ing you anyways, I dunno why yer windshield fogs up..


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Apr 2 2009, 02:50 PM~13465987
> *any1 had this issue... i changed the intake manifold cuz it was curroted inside. changed the water pump and t stat cuz it was overheating... and its still over heating? i got no leaks or water coming out of the exhuast.
> *


r u losing coolant?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cheleo_@Apr 3 2009, 09:38 PM~13478679
> *
> *





You Have A PM...


----------



## johndukes (Sep 6, 2006)

hey to all my fleetwood owners does anyone have a body control module which located inside the trunk up againist the back seat for a 93 fleetwood rwd. if so email me at [email protected] and also give me a price need to get her back on the road.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin: 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=467945


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

hey guys, my homie lost his rt rear chrome rocker panel, if anyone has an extra one you are willing to let go of, pm me with price...thanks!!!


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Bump for d'm Big Bodies. :thumbsup:


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

:wave: What it do Big Body riders!


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

just an idea i had.. might work or may not but i think it would look good..

og pic










dechrome everything


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Apr 3 2009, 09:42 PM~13479481
> *hey guys, my homie lost his rt rear chrome rocker panel, if anyone has an extra one you are willing to let go of, pm me with price...thanks!!!
> *


Good luck with that side! I've been trying to replace mine for a long time! If you do find one, they want an arm & a leg for it! Did he lose it 3-wheeling? I know some people take the plastic trim off & screw it on, then glue the trim back on covering the screws. That way it won't fall off..









Mine was crumpled when I bought the car.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Ready for War...








:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Apr 4 2009, 01:29 AM~13480282
> *Ready for War...
> 
> 
> ...






R _ P _ S T!!!
Would you like to buy a vowel?


:biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

who has pics of that orange big bodi with the purple top and blower sticking out of the hood.


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 3 2009, 10:15 PM~13480191
> *Good luck with that side! I've been trying to replace mine for a long time!  If you do find one, they want an arm & a leg for it! Did he lose it 3-wheeling? I know some people take the plastic trim off & screw it on, then glue the trim back on covering the screws.  That way it won't fall off..
> 
> 
> ...


I lost mine when me and a bunch of buddies decided to go party, get drunk and cruise with 6 homies in the car, hit a little bump in the road and the thing flew off.....bottom line it cost me a lot of money to replace it :angry:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 3 2009, 10:41 PM~13480365
> *R _ P _ S T!!!
> Would you like to buy a vowel?
> :biggrin:
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Apr 3 2009, 09:55 PM~13480054
> *just an idea i had.. might work or may not but i think it would look good..
> 
> og pic
> ...


 :nono:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 3 2009, 10:49 PM~13480437
> *who has pics of that orange big bodi with the purple top and blower sticking out of the hood.
> *


I Do! I Do! I Do!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Apr 3 2009, 09:55 PM~13480054
> *just an idea i had.. might work or may not but i think it would look good..
> 
> og pic
> ...


Limo Tint and your done! :thumbsup:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

just picked this up 2day :biggrin:


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

HEY GUYS HOPEFULLY YOU CAN HELP ME OUT HERE! IM GOING TO BE GETTING ADJUSTABLE UPPERS FOR MY FLEET AND JUST WONDERING IF STOCK LOWERS WILL BE FINE BECAUSE IM GOING TO BE CHROMING THEM AND DONT WANT TO DO IT IF ITS NOT GOING TO WORK OUT. ALL IM WANTING TO DO IS RIDE FULLY LOCKED UP WITH 12" REAR STROKES.. THANKS


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Apr 2 2009, 12:50 PM~13465987
> *any1 had this issue... i changed the intake manifold cuz it was curroted inside. changed the water pump and t stat cuz it was overheating... and its still over heating? i got no leaks or water coming out of the exhuast.
> *


replace the thermostat first.its a cheap easy fix,then see if your fans are turning on


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Apr 3 2009, 11:52 PM~13481155
> *I Do! I Do! I Do!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


No disrespect to yours homie. But, if you ask me.....I think that mothafuckah sets its self apart from the rest of the big bodies. thanks for posting it up.


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by specialk11232_@Apr 4 2009, 04:55 PM~13484204
> *HEY GUYS HOPEFULLY YOU CAN HELP ME OUT HERE! IM GOING TO BE GETTING ADJUSTABLE UPPERS FOR MY FLEET AND JUST WONDERING IF STOCK LOWERS WILL BE FINE BECAUSE IM GOING TO BE CHROMING THEM AND DONT WANT TO DO IT IF ITS NOT GOING TO WORK OUT. ALL IM WANTING TO DO IS RIDE FULLY LOCKED UP WITH 12" REAR STROKES.. THANKS
> *


I got ones from Pro Hopper


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 3 2009, 02:57 PM~13476231
> *COOLANT TEMPERATURE SENSOR
> ...Not to be confused with the engine temperature sensor, which is elsewhere.
> *


  like a $7 part.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cheleo_@Apr 4 2009, 10:05 PM~13484868
> *
> *





:dunno:


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Apr 4 2009, 07:46 PM~13484777
> *I got ones from Pro Hopper
> *


i know you can get adjustable lowers from prohopper, im just wondering if i actually need them for full lock up with adjustable uppers that im ordering..ANYONE?


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## panky (Apr 5, 2009)

wow......that caddi wit the blower is nice...two thumbs up


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 3 2009, 09:15 PM~13480191
> *Good luck with that side! I've been trying to replace mine for a long time!  If you do find one, they want an arm & a leg for it! Did he lose it 3-wheeling? I know some people take the plastic trim off & screw it on, then glue the trim back on covering the screws.  That way it won't fall off..
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good idea... Do you know how they take the plastic trim off the rocker panel?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by specialk11232+Apr 5 2009, 12:03 PM~13488493-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I took my plastic trim off the chrome rockers behind the front bumper so I could bolt em on to the fenders(cuz the stock bolts always break). I just used a razor knife to cut the double-sided tape that holds em on. Real easy! :biggrin:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Apr 3 2009, 11:55 PM~13480054
> *just an idea i had.. might work or may not but i think it would look good..
> 
> og pic
> ...



no other comments?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Apr 5 2009, 02:27 PM~13489452
> *no other comments??  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Looks like a cop car or a car that is getting stripped.


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 5 2009, 12:49 PM~13488706
> *You said your running 12's in the back right? That'll work for your Cadillac frame without extending the lowers.. How much coil in the back?
> *


thanks, im running about 2 turns


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Apr 5 2009, 05:23 PM~13489673
> *Looks like a cop car or a car that is getting stripped.
> *



what about leaving the front and rear bumpers chrome but painting the rockers black..


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cheleo_@Apr 5 2009, 02:12 PM~13488536
> *
> *






:scrutinize:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

was wondering if anyone has the seat switch that goes on the 93 seats that tilts the back... I need both and can't find them...


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Apr 5 2009, 09:20 PM~13491298
> *was wondering if anyone has the seat switch that goes on the 93 seats that tilts the back... I need both and can't find them...
> *


I've been on the same mission.. if i find any extras ill holla at u


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Apr 5 2009, 09:29 PM~13491387
> *I've been on the same mission.. if i find any extras ill holla at u
> *


thanks...


----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Apr 5 2009, 07:01 PM~13490162
> *what about leaving the front and rear bumpers chrome but painting the rockers black..
> 
> 
> ...


I thought about that a long time ago, it'll be different if you did it a anodized black... That way it still had some shine to it, like a black chrome I guess. Still wouldn't do it though. Just to much against the grain for me ya know. But who knows, might be on e of those things where it takes one person to try it, then everybody jumps on the bandwagon G. Just me 2 p's


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Apr 5 2009, 10:50 PM~13492076
> *I thought about that a long time ago, it'll be different if you did it a anodized black... That way it still had some shine to it, like a black chrome I guess.  Still wouldn't do it though.  Just to much against the grain for me ya know. But who knows, might be on e of those things where it takes one person to try it, then everybody jumps on the bandwagon G.  Just me 2 p's
> *


dats kinda wha im tryin 2 do..i love how everyone else does these cars but i dont like following the lines u feel me? i may look odd n shit but i may just try it. another thing imma try is bucket seats from a caprice wrapped to look like factory lac seats with impala center console, something different but looks stockish.. just ideas dawg :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Apr 5 2009, 11:23 PM~13492398
> *dats kinda wha im tryin 2 do..i love how everyone else does these cars but i dont like following the lines u feel me? i may look odd n shit but i may just try it. another thing imma try is bucket seats from a caprice wrapped to look like factory lac seats with impala center console, something different but looks stockish.. just ideas dawg  :biggrin:
> *


*I can dig it G... Hit us up with them pics when you do it homie  *


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Apr 3 2009, 05:46 PM~13477578
> *8inches and 1.5 extensions
> *


I like that look. :yes: I have only 6" strokes now, but when I put my extended uppers on (1"), I think I want to swap in some 8s. 



> _Originally posted by johndukes_@Apr 3 2009, 06:27 PM~13477824
> *hey to all my fleetwood owners does anyone have a body control module which located inside the trunk up againist the back seat for a 93 fleetwood rwd. if so email me at [email protected] and also give me a price need to get her back on the road.
> 
> 
> ...


I have one!!!!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN+Apr 3 2009, 11:55 PM~13480054-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, and like 2 minutes to replace.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

All right guys, a little Fleetwood stereo help is needed. I acquired a set of 8" woofers that I'm thinking about putting in the back dash. I wanted to run a second amp to power those, but maintain the stock amp. Is there a simple way to bridge off the main amp and split out the lows for those 2 speakers? Does that even make sense? It's early. :tongue:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 6 2009, 08:07 AM~13494332
> *All right guys, a little Fleetwood stereo help is needed.  I acquired a set of 8" woofers that I'm thinking about putting in the back dash.  I wanted to run a second amp to power those, but maintain the stock amp.  Is there a simple way to bridge off the main amp and split out the lows for those 2 speakers?  Does that even make sense? It's early. :tongue:
> *


I think I got an answer already...Just run the second amp off the receiver's RCAs, and use that amp's crossover to cut out the mids and highs. Sounds simple enough. :tongue:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 6 2009, 08:04 AM~13494327
> *Seen that done on a couple cars.  It's ok, but personally I think all the chrome is what gives these cars a lot of character.
> 
> *


x2, if your gonna do it there should be SOME chrome.


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 6 2009, 09:19 AM~13495066
> *x2, if your gonna do it there should be SOME chrome.
> 
> 
> ...


chrome handles would finish that off


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by specialk11232_@Apr 6 2009, 10:21 AM~13495072
> *chrome handles would finish that off
> *


:yes:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 6 2009, 10:49 AM~13495272
> *:yes:
> *


STFU :0


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Apr 6 2009, 10:53 AM~13495314
> *STFU  :0
> *


Eat a dick. :uh:

















...Again.


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 6 2009, 11:19 AM~13495066
> *x2, if your gonna do it there should be SOME chrome.
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: That's definitely better


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Apr 3 2009, 10:55 PM~13480054
> *just an idea i had.. might work or may not but i think it would look good..
> 
> og pic
> ...


Looks like a rez car to me :ugh:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 6 2009, 02:17 PM~13494383
> *I think I got an answer already...Just run the second amp off the receiver's RCAs, and use that amp's crossover to cut out the mids and highs.  Sounds simple enough. :tongue:
> *


lmk how that work out for you. I replaced the whole enchilada just to drive two 10" woofers and boy am I happy now, but I spent lotsa time. new head unit, new door speakers, new woofers, two new amps. oh yeah, lotsa wiring and a capacitator also.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Apr 6 2009, 12:41 PM~13496512
> *lmk how that work out for you. I replaced the whole enchilada just to drive two 10" woofers and boy am I happy now, but I spent lotsa time. new head unit, new door speakers, new woofers, two new amps. oh yeah, lotsa wiring and a capacitator also.
> *


I still have a 1/2 cap new in the box. I might hook that up too, just for shits and giggles. IDK if it'll really do anything.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

my toy for easter


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 5 2009, 10:49 AM~13488706
> *Yeah I took my plastic trim off the chrome rockers behind the front bumper so I could bolt em on to the fenders(cuz the stock bolts always break).  I just used a razor knife to cut the double-sided tape that holds em on. Real easy! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks man... I'll try that. Those rear side rocker panels (right in front of the back bumper) fall off from time to time and it's embarassing, damn it! Thanks again for the help.


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Apr 6 2009, 03:11 PM~13498696
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean..


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 6 2009, 10:19 AM~13495066
> *x2, if your gonna do it there should be SOME chrome.
> 
> 
> ...


damn that does look alot better :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Apr 6 2009, 06:17 PM~13500537
> *clean..
> *


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Apr 6 2009, 09:20 PM~13502509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   LOOKING GOOD BRO


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Apr 6 2009, 09:20 PM~13502509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   LOOKING GOOD BRO


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Apr 6 2009, 11:20 PM~13502509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What the hell did you use to get the top that shiney?

looks good!


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 6 2009, 07:19 AM~13495066
> *x2, if your gonna do it there should be SOME chrome.
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Apr 7 2009, 08:50 AM~13505518
> *What the hell did you use to get the top that shiney?
> 
> looks good!
> *


some bull dog and clear


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Apr 6 2009, 10:20 PM~13502509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Apr 7 2009, 12:09 PM~13507455
> *NICE
> *


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

My ride, still workin on it.


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

montemanls..,.thats one clean caddy A+


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOW68CHEVY_@Apr 7 2009, 02:41 PM~13509231
> *My ride, still workin on it.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Apr 6 2009, 03:11 PM~13498696
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT RUEBENS CAR IN YOUR AVATAR?? HOW IS HE DOING?>


----------



## cfbtx (Oct 17, 2007)

Does anyone know were the central control module is located in a 95 Fleetwood?
:dunno:


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOW68CHEVY_@Apr 7 2009, 03:41 PM~13509231
> *My ride, still workin on it.
> 
> 
> ...


isnt ur wheel hitting the inside of ur quarter homie slammed like that in the back????


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Apr 7 2009, 04:37 PM~13510411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THIS COLOR COMBO............


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Apr 7 2009, 06:43 PM~13511598
> *IS THAT RUEBENS CAR IN YOUR AVATAR?? HOW IS HE DOING?>
> *


YES IT IS HAVENT HEARD, FROM HIM


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Apr 7 2009, 03:58 PM~13510060
> *montemanls..,.thats one clean caddy  A+
> *


THANKS


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Apr 6 2009, 10:15 PM~13502898
> *   LOOKING GOOD BRO
> *


GRACIAS ABLE U COMMING TO VISA FOR SAT
?


----------



## cfbtx (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 2 2009, 10:13 AM~13464641
> *Are the doors locking and unlocking on their own or no?
> *


Now they are...
What does it mean when it does this?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cheleo_@Apr 7 2009, 11:36 AM~13505402
> *
> *




Shoot Me A PM...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 7 2009, 09:34 PM~13513216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL+Apr 6 2009, 10:14 PM~13502876-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevybubble_@Apr 7 2009, 09:14 PM~13511968
> *isnt ur wheel hitting the inside of ur quarter homie slammed like that in the back????
> *


no, but i did have to trim a little bit of the skirt.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cfbtx_@Apr 7 2009, 09:03 PM~13511835
> *Does anyone know were the central control module is located in a 95 Fleetwood?
> :dunno:
> *


In the trunk, behind the back seat on the driver's side.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cfbtx_@Apr 7 2009, 11:23 PM~13513056
> *Now they are...
> What does it mean when it does this?
> *


That was happening to me. It was a problem with the Remote Keyless Entry (RKE) system. Do you have a Cadillac or Goodwrench remote?


----------



## cfbtx (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 8 2009, 06:13 AM~13515598
> *That was happening to me.  It was a problem with the Remote Keyless Entry (RKE) system.  Do you have a Cadillac or Goodwrench remote?
> *


Its a Cadillac remote but it's not the original one ...
I think it started doing this when I programmed the remote because when I bought the car it didn't come with one so its not the original


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 7 2009, 10:32 PM~13513955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks hella clean.....


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cfbtx_@Apr 8 2009, 10:13 AM~13516309
> *Its a Cadillac remote but it's not the original one ...
> I think it started doing this when I programmed the remote because when I bought the car it didn't come with one so its not the original
> 
> *


If you want to unplug the RKE box for the factory Cadillac model, remove the third brake light cover. You should see wires that go under the rear dash, away from the brake lights. Give them a tug, and you should pull up that box.


----------



## cfbtx (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 8 2009, 10:33 AM~13517600
> *If you want to unplug the RKE box for the factory Cadillac model, remove the third brake light cover.  You should see wires that go under the rear dash, away from the brake lights.  Give them a tug, and you should pull up that box.
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Apr 7 2009, 07:50 AM~13505519
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Hey that's the pix I posted on here of my ride that you guys blacked out...not bad


----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 6 2009, 07:19 AM~13495066
> *x2, if your gonna do it there should be SOME chrome.
> 
> 
> ...


Hey that's the pix I posted on here of my ride that you guys blacked out...not bad

:thumbsup:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Apr 6 2009, 09:20 PM~13502509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey that looks like my car :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 4 2009, 12:15 AM~13480191
> *Good luck with that side! I've been trying to replace mine for a long time!  If you do find one, they want an arm & a leg for it! Did he lose it 3-wheeling? I know some people take the plastic trim off & screw it on, then glue the trim back on covering the screws.  That way it won't fall off..
> 
> 
> ...



have you tried that? i have to do something with mine before i loose another one


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Apr 6 2009, 04:19 PM~13498770
> *Thanks man... I'll try that.  Those rear side rocker panels (right in front of the back bumper) fall off from time to time and it's embarassing, damn it!  Thanks again for the help.
> *


I used self tapping screws from the bottom of the rocker into the body. Will NEVER see them and even if the factory clips break it is not going anywhere... stops thiefs also :angry: Just in case I am not around when they are trying to take them.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Alright Homies, I Know The Majority Of You Know What I Have And For How Long Ive Been Trying To Sell It. With Tons Of Interest Coming In From All Over And Not Enough Dough Anywhere, Ive Decided To Go Ahead And Raffle It All Off... :0 

Please Visit: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=464280 For All The Details. :yes:

Wheather You Already Have A Big Body Or Not, A Square Or Two Wouldnt Hurt For The Chance To Win Any Of The Extras. Grille, 5th, Etc... Keep It All, Part It, Use And Sell The Rest.... You Cant Lose. Thanks To Those Who Are Already Participating And Helping A Fellow Rider Out... :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 8 2009, 07:58 PM~13521709
> *I used self tapping screws from the bottom of the rocker into the body. Will NEVER see them and even if the factory clips break it is not going anywhere... stops thiefs also  :angry: Just in case I am not around when they are trying to take them.
> *



i tried that.........and failed....well not totally...the panel comes off and just kinda hangs there now lol


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

does anyone have more pics of this one???


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Apr 8 2009, 08:24 PM~13523484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooowwwweeeeeeeeeeee candy red turn heads!!!!! Dis modafuckin holdin!!!!! 

Its a htown thing homies


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 8 2009, 04:58 PM~13521709
> *I used self tapping screws from the bottom of the rocker into the body. Will NEVER see them and even if the factory clips break it is not going anywhere... stops thiefs also  :angry: Just in case I am not around when they are trying to take them.
> *


Cool... thanks man. :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Apr 8 2009, 07:03 PM~13523107
> *i tried that.........and failed....well not totally...the panel comes off and just kinda hangs there now lol
> *


Hangs? Like the top part of the panel is off the clips, hanging out and the bottom part of the panel is still attached?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Apr 9 2009, 11:42 AM~13527670
> *Hangs?  Like the top part of the panel is off the clips, hanging out and the bottom part of the panel is still attached?
> *


yes...it pops off the clips and hangs from the bottom where the screws are


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

Hmmm... damn it...


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

My right rear popped off at the bottom again. :uh: PITA. I'm going to try that double-sided tape idea. I'm not a fan of shooting screws through my car. :tongue:


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 7 2009, 09:32 PM~13513955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 9 2009, 04:03 PM~13530342
> *  My right rear popped off at the bottom again. :uh:  PITA.  I'm going to try that double-sided tape idea.  I'm not a fan of shooting screws through my car. :tongue:
> *


Two small self tapping, dont be a pussy :biggrin: :0 Seriously though, you wouldnt know I have them there. See if I can post a pic tomorrow. Mine is not lifted though so as Envious said, it may still pop off the top but when you see it happen, jump your ass out and pop them back in.  The screws behind the plastic trim sound good also, both would make the damn thing bullet proof. :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 9 2009, 09:04 PM~13532519
> *Two small self tapping, dont be a pussy  :biggrin:  :0 Seriously though, you wouldnt know I have them there. See if I can post a pic tomorrow. Mine is not lifted though so as Envious said, it may still pop off the top but when you see it happen, jump your ass out and pop them back in.   The screws behind the plastic trim sound good also, both would make the damn thing bullet proof. :thumbsup:
> *



mine only pop off when i bust a 3.....they come loose from the back clips every time i drive....
im going to try to get the plastic off and see how that works...


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Mar 22 2009, 07:20 PM~13357148
> *some pics i wanted to share..
> 
> 
> ...


Like the gray dash


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 19 2009, 03:47 PM~13329418
> *How is the ride diffrent from 14's to 13's?alot?
> *


Unless you have juice go with 14s, scrappin is a bitch.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Fleetwood Owner and 1 Lincoln Spy)
2 Members: *Lac-of-Respect, HEAVEN FA LIFE*
:0 :biggrin:


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

Almost all fleets I'm seeing have the canvas tops.

Canvas >>> HT ?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Apr 9 2009, 09:13 PM~13534119
> *Almost all fleets I'm seeing have the canvas tops.
> 
> Canvas >>> HT ?
> *


Mine had the regular vinyl top that tucks behind the door pillars and I switched it to a Carriage Top! I just think the look... Looks more Luxury to me! Just my two cents!!!


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Apr 9 2009, 08:17 PM~13534186
> *Mine had the regular vinyl top that tucks behind the door pillars and I switched it to a Carriage Top! I just think the look... Looks more Luxury to me! Just my two cents!!!
> *


Can you add a Carriage Top to an all hard-top


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Apr 9 2009, 09:20 PM~13534222
> *Can you add a Carriage Top to an all hard-top
> *


SURE!!! If you do it right... Its just a fiberglass shell that is silicon and screwed on! And that's what the material goes on!!!

I got mine from E&G

You dont like the Bald Look?


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Apr 9 2009, 08:23 PM~13534258
> *SURE!!! If you do it right... Its just a fiberglass shell that is silicon and screwed on! And that's what the material goes on!!!
> 
> I got mine from E&G
> ...


I'm picking up a 94 for the LT1 and it has the HT but I like that E&G top.


















I was also looking at this 93 with the top yet it 20k more miles and no lt1 for $200 less though. Have until to Monday to decide.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Apr 9 2009, 09:28 PM~13534318
> *I'm picking up a 94 for the LT1 and it has the HT but I like that E&G top.
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: Its a Fleetwood!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Apr 9 2009, 11:28 PM~13534318
> *I'm picking up a 94 for the LT1 and it has the HT but I like that E&G top.
> 
> 
> ...



well the 94 would has the LT1...thats a plus....more expensive to work on = a minus...

93 with out lt1 is cheaper to work on....and that one has the factory moon roof and is black on black.......if only it were a 95 or 96 :cheesy:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 9 2009, 09:04 PM~13532519
> *Two small self tapping, dont be a pussy  :biggrin:  :0 Seriously though, you wouldnt know I have them there. See if I can post a pic tomorrow. Mine is not lifted though so as Envious said, it may still pop off the top but when you see it happen, jump your ass out and pop them back in.   The screws behind the plastic trim sound good also, both would make the damn thing bullet proof. :thumbsup:
> *


IDK...The previous owner of my daily shot some screws through the rear quarters. Pissed me off!!! :angry:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Apr 9 2009, 10:13 PM~13534119
> *Almost all fleets I'm seeing have the canvas tops.
> 
> Canvas >>> HT ?
> *


I PEELED MY TOP OFF HARD TOP KNOW


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Apr 10 2009, 12:44 PM~13539699
> *I PEELED MY TOP OFF HARD TOP KNOW
> *


i'll b pealing mine off here pretty soon


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Apr 10 2009, 01:55 PM~13539784
> *i'll b pealing mine off here pretty soon
> *


CANT WAIT TO SEE IT JOE MANANA


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

Does anybody know whats involved in switching 93/94 mirrors to 95/96 mirrors????
I want to change mine but I dont know whether its easy to do with the stock parts available on the mirrors.....Can anybody help a brotha out????


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Apr 10 2009, 03:06 PM~13539896
> *Does anybody know whats involved in switching 93/94 mirrors to 95/96 mirrors????
> I want to change mine but I dont know whether its easy to do with the stock parts available on the mirrors.....Can anybody help a brotha out????
> *


Swap the whole door. :biggrin:


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 10 2009, 01:07 PM~13539909
> *Swap the whole door. :biggrin:
> *


Damn yooooooooou!! :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Apr 10 2009, 03:12 PM~13539960
> *Damn yooooooooou!!  :biggrin:
> *


It really is the easiest way. Otherwise, you need to weld a sheet into the hole in the door where the stock mirror was.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Apr 10 2009, 04:06 PM~13539896
> *Does anybody know whats involved in switching 93/94 mirrors to 95/96 mirrors????
> I want to change mine but I dont know whether its easy to do with the stock parts available on the mirrors.....Can anybody help a brotha out????
> *


i eliminated mine as well


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Apr 10 2009, 03:22 PM~13540054
> *i eliminated mine as well
> *


Nice tutorial.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 10 2009, 04:22 PM~13540058
> *Nice tutorial.
> *


you beat me to it :cheesy:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Apr 10 2009, 03:25 PM~13540089
> *you beat me to it  :cheesy:
> *


How did you eliminate them? Did you swap on '95-'96 doors, or actually do the body work on your stock doors?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Waddup Fellas... :wave:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 10 2009, 04:27 PM~13540114
> *How did you eliminate them?  Did you swap on '95-'96 doors, or actually do the body work on your stock doors?
> *


body work


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Apr 10 2009, 04:08 AM~13534053
> *Unless you have juice go with 14s, scrappin is a bitch.
> *


x 100 i had the same problem with mine, dips n rail road tracks were a bitch,not to mention parkin stops,if ur not careful.


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Apr 10 2009, 01:06 PM~13539896
> *Does anybody know whats involved in switching 93/94 mirrors to 95/96 mirrors????
> I want to change mine but I dont know whether its easy to do with the stock parts available on the mirrors.....Can anybody help a brotha out????
> *


YOU'LL NEED THE TOP CHROME TRIM AND THE GREY LOOKING TRIANGLE BEHINE THE MIRROR OFF OF A 95/96,AND THE CHROME TRIM THATS UNDER THE WINDOW..
















GOOD LUCK FINDING IT :biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 10 2009, 04:22 PM~13540058
> *Nice tutorial.
> *


 :roflmao: 

I actually like the 93/94 mirrors better, they got that old school look. But I'm weird, I like 93's better in general :loco: :dunno:


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Apr 9 2009, 09:26 PM~13535123
> *:dunno: Its a Fleetwood!!!  :biggrin:
> *


What does that mean? Now I'm thinking of the 93 instead.


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

Now that I've had a 93 for a couple of years I want to know what a 95/96 is like especially the LT1......


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Apr 10 2009, 01:22 PM~13540054
> *i eliminated mine as well
> *


X2 I could not take seeing my side mirrors on my 94 in the middle of my door!!!!! so I up graded mine to the 95/96 mirrors


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Apr 10 2009, 05:00 PM~13541577
> *Now that I've had a 93 for a couple of years I want to know what a 95/96 is like especially the LT1......
> *


Iono if u payed attention to this forum......but ain't shit really tight about them fuckin lt1s....besides the fact they got a bad ass name....:ugh: honestly homie lt1 is more problems and more expensive to keep up wit.........u can go from a 100 dollar tune up ona 93 to a 500 dollar tune up ona lt1.....just my 2cents


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Apr 9 2009, 09:26 PM~13535123
> *:dunno: Its a Fleetwood!!!  :biggrin:
> *


on da west coast we call'um Ham Sandwiches.  :biggrin:


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 10 2009, 06:50 PM~13542399
> *Iono if u payed attention to this forum......but ain't shit really tight about them fuckin lt1s....besides the fact they got a bad ass name....:ugh: honestly homie lt1 is more problems and more expensive to keep up wit.........u can go from a 100 dollar tune up ona 93 to a 500 dollar tune up ona lt1.....just my 2cents
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 10 2009, 08:03 PM~13542942
> *on da west coast we call'um Ham Sandwiches.   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 10 2009, 07:50 PM~13542399
> *Iono if u payed attention to this forum......but ain't shit really tight about them fuckin lt1s....besides the fact they got a bad ass name....:ugh: honestly homie lt1 is more problems and more expensive to keep up wit.........u can go from a 100 dollar tune up ona 93 to a 500 dollar tune up ona lt1.....just my 2cents
> *


Power, love the fact that I never worry about flooring it :biggrin: . Fuel economy... yea its pretty damn good for such a big car. Yes the optispark is expensive but it actually lasts a long time unless you dont pay attention if having to change the waterpump. hno: 

LT1 thread... check it out.  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=363672


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 10 2009, 08:50 PM~13542399
> *Iono if u payed attention to this forum......but ain't shit really tight about them fuckin lt1s....besides the fact they got a bad ass name....:ugh: honestly homie lt1 is more problems and more expensive to keep up wit.........u can go from a 100 dollar tune up ona 93 to a 500 dollar tune up ona lt1.....just my 2cents
> *


:no: :uh:

You take the '93s. More '94-96s with LT1s for me. :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

At long last, the picture of a big body with opera lights. :0


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

fed ex came with these couple minutes ago




























:cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Apr 11 2009, 02:47 PM~13547676
> *fed ex came with these couple minutes ago
> 
> 
> ...


deformed lifesavers??????? :dunno:  :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Butt plugs?


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Apr 11 2009, 05:58 PM~13547732-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Magic mushrooms! :420:


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 11 2009, 07:06 PM~13548074
> *Magic mushrooms! :420:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

One day i can join you guys.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Apr 11 2009, 09:22 PM~13548787
> *One day i can join you guys.
> *





Please Visit: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=464280 For All The Details. :yes:




:biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 11 2009, 06:06 PM~13548074
> *Magic mushrooms! :420:
> *


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Apr 10 2009, 07:50 PM~13542399-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Musta changed your opinion over the years! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 11 2009, 11:08 PM~13551044
> *Hmmm...   :dunno: Interesting.. I found this on page 1 of the LT1 topic!
> Musta changed your opinion over the years! :biggrin:
> *


lol dam....ya got me.....yea u can say dat.....after owning 2 lacs and constantly workin on others.....i grown to dislike em.......between the pos distributors.....mountin of the ac compressor and power steering pump.....imo they have some of the dumbest engineering ideas .......and ima mechanic and work on alot of cars.


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 12 2009, 03:34 AM~13551744
> *lol dam....ya got me.....yea u can say dat.....after owning 2 lacs and constantly workin on others.....i grown to dislike em.......between the pos distributors.....mountin of the ac compressor and power steering pump.....imo they have some of the dumbest engineering ideas .......and ima mechanic and work on alot of cars.
> *


:thumbsup: tbi is easy to fix and cheap parts :biggrin: cant beat that.


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Apr 4 2009, 03:52 AM~13481155
> *I Do! I Do! I Do!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



nice right click save!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Mar 20 2009, 05:06 PM~13338583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

just got some hid's


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cuate64_@Apr 11 2009, 04:08 PM~13548083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICK AZZ LAC HOMIE


----------



## Bone (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cuate64_@Apr 11 2009, 04:49 PM~13548309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that mothafuckah is clean!


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

THANKS


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 11 2009, 11:08 PM~13551044
> *Hmmm...   :dunno: Interesting.. I found this on page 1 of the LT1 topic!
> Musta changed your opinion over the years! :biggrin:
> *


*GOT'EM !! * :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Crazy

quote=HAITIAN 305 HOPPER,Apr 12 2009, 02:16 AM~13551460]







































































[/quote


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Apr 13 2009, 08:47 AM~13559323
> *Crazy
> 
> quote=HAITIAN 305 HOPPER,Apr 12 2009, 02:16 AM~13551460]
> ...



thats alot of taping and back taping!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Apr 8 2009, 11:24 PM~13523484
> *
> 
> 
> ...



any info on these mirrors?


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Apr 13 2009, 07:47 AM~13559323
> *Crazy
> 
> quote=HAITIAN 305 HOPPER,Apr 12 2009, 02:16 AM~13551460]
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## skooltime (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Apr 13 2009, 05:47 AM~13559323
> *Crazy
> 
> quote=HAITIAN 305 HOPPER,Apr 12 2009, 02:16 AM~13551460]
> ...


 :0 :wow:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Waddup Homies...:wave: Yall Have A Chance To Check Out My Raffle Thread?


Alright Homies, I Know The Majority Of You Know What I Have And For How Long Ive Been Trying To Sell It. With Tons Of Interest Coming In From All Over And Not Enough Dough Anywhere, Ive Decided To Go Ahead And Raffle It All Off... :0 

Please Visit: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=464280 For All The Details. :yes:

Wheather You Already Have A Big Body Or Not, A Square Or Two Wouldnt Hurt For The Chance To Win Any Of The Extras. Grille, 5th, Etc... Keep It All, Part It, Use And Sell The Rest.... You Cant Lose. Thanks To Those Who Are Already Participating And Helping A Fellow Rider Out... :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY91_@Apr 12 2009, 07:42 PM~13556698
> *just got some hid's
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Apr 13 2009, 05:47 AM~13559323
> *Crazy
> 
> quote=HAITIAN 305 HOPPER,Apr 12 2009, 02:16 AM~13551460]
> ...


They got a nice feature on that in the new Japanese LRM!


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

Does anyone in here in the mid-west have a Fleetwood thay would trade for a set of 26" rims with pirelli tires that I have on my Escalade? If you do hit me up on a pm thx. Heres a pic of them not a good one tho.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by domino_@Apr 13 2009, 09:57 PM~13568117
> *Does anyone in here in the mid-west have a Fleetwood thay would trade for a set of 26" rims with pirelli tires that I have on my Escalade? If you do hit me up on a pm thx. Heres a pic of them not a good one tho.
> 
> 
> ...


Does it have to have a Title? :biggrin:


----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Apr 14 2009, 04:59 PM~13567350
> *They got a nice feature on that in the new Japanese LRM!
> *


 :0 What issue?


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Apr 14 2009, 12:00 AM~13568165
> *Does it have to have a Title?  :biggrin:
> *


lol yea i wont it for a street/fam. lowrider


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*</span></span></span>*


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

i have a 1995 FLEETWOOD who no how to take of the CHANGE OIL LIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevybubble_@Apr 14 2009, 12:52 PM~13573824
> *i have a 1995 FLEETWOOD who no how to take of the CHANGE OIL LIGHT :biggrin:
> *


if i remember correctly turn the key foward with out turning the car on and step on the gas pedal like 5 times within like 3 seconds so do it quick and then turn the key back to the off position.... take the key out just to make sure and start up the cadi... should be off after that...


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kutlass81_@Apr 14 2009, 03:49 PM~13574412
> *if i remember correctly turn the key foward with out turning the car on and step on the gas pedal like 5 times within like 3 seconds so do it quick and then turn the key back to the off position.... take the key out just to make sure and start up the cadi... should be off after that...
> *


Put key in ON position without starting the car.
Pump the gas 3 times within 5 seconds.
Light goes out. Done.


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Apr 14 2009, 12:06 PM~13573363
> *</span></span></span>
> 
> 
> ...


Ive had some questions so here are some extra pics
This book is not like the cheap ones you get from AutoZone, this book is like the ones the Caddy Tecks used in 94. It has a total brake down of the whole car part by part & how to do repairs.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 14 2009, 05:41 PM~13574988
> *Put key in ON position without starting the car.
> Pump the gas 3 times within 5 seconds.
> Light goes out.  Done.
> *


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 14 2009, 07:33 PM~13576939
> *
> *


STFU :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Apr 14 2009, 08:35 PM~13576959
> *STFU  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *




Dont You Have A Knob To Polish? :angry:


----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 14 2009, 03:41 PM~13574988
> *Put key in ON position without starting the car.
> Pump the gas 3 times within 5 seconds.
> Light goes out.  Done.
> *


I always forget this, but have it saved in one of my Cadillac binders right next to my shop manuals. :biggrin: 

Oh, now that you have done that... change your oil! These engines will last forever if you take care of them


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Apr 13 2009, 07:56 AM~13559351
> *any info on these mirrors?
> *


only found this other pic...if anyone else has pics plz post up


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 14 2009, 09:42 PM~13577566
> *
> 
> Oh, now that you have done that... change your oil! These engines will last forever if you take care of them
> *




:cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Apr 14 2009, 07:02 PM~13577794
> *only found this other pic...if anyone else has pics plz post up
> 
> 
> ...


Mayne...3rd ward tx single file candy red line!!



There's a line bout 20 cars long candy red on swangaz out dat hood.....


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Apr 14 2009, 07:02 PM~13577794
> *only found this other pic...if anyone else has pics plz post up
> 
> 
> ...


Its a few pics of that one in the Slab Topic!


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jul 29 2008, 12:07 PM~11207240
> *Whats a 5.20? I know Coker makes them but why so special?
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Apr 14 2009, 10:02 PM~13577794
> *only found this other pic...if anyone else has pics plz post up
> 
> 
> ...



i dont really care for the car its just not me the whole slab thing i just wanna do those mirrors!!!!! :biggrin: any info would be great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

Does anyone in here in the mid-west have a Fleetwood thay would trade for a set of 26" rims with pirelli tires that I have on my Escalade? If you do hit me up on a pm thx. Heres a pic of them not a good one tho.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Apr 15 2009, 02:53 PM~13585266
> *i dont really care for the car its just not me the whole slab thing i just wanna do those mirrors!!!!!</span> :biggrin: any info would be great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



I think somebody has posted that info before... may take some research, have you looked through this topic :scrutinize: I mean, really looked? :scrutinize:
























<span style=\'color:green\'>Now that you have looked, click this and scroll to the bottom of the page because I forgot I had posted it in the Impala topic.  :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=332391&st=1480


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 15 2009, 08:38 PM~13587479
> *I think somebody has posted that info before... may take some research, have you looked through this topic :scrutinize: I mean, really looked? :scrutinize:
> Now that you have looked, click this and scroll to the bottom of the page because I forgot I had posted it in the Impala topic.    :biggrin:
> 
> ...



thanks alot man thats what this shit is all about ryders helpin out fellow riders!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Apr 15 2009, 08:57 PM~13587656
> *thanks alot man thats what this shit is all about ryders helpin out fellow riders!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *




Cali-Stylz Is Good People... Same Goes For A Lot Who Post On Here. Only Thing That Gets Annoying Is RePosting The Same Questions Over And Over But If You Dont Mind An Occasional Shaft, Youll Be Alright! :roflmao:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kutlass81_@Apr 14 2009, 04:57 PM~13577192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Anybody interested in my white Fleetwood? I'm willing to let it go cheap. 

117K miles. Runs and drives great. All new or recent: radiator, thermostat, all hoses, coolant, front rotors and pads, Hotchkis 4.5" lowering springs, Edelbrock performer IAS shocks (about 70K miles on those), NAPA unbreakable upper and lower ball joints, Cherry Bomb mufflers, exhaust manifold gaskets, OptiSpark distributor, platinum spark plugs, wires, water pump, fuel pump and harness.

Also have all new Moog HD idler arm, center link, and tie rods and sleeves new in the box, already painted black.

You know the deal...Hood's a little wrinkled from that phone pole. :tears: I have a replacement bumper, bumper shocks, and bumper insert ready to go in. And I have a couple leads on cheap hoods. Good daily beater, or fix it up. Car just needs some TLC. 

Oh yeah, the white wall tires are in good shape too. Very few miles.

Make offers. Tell your friends! :biggrin:

New pics to come this weekend.


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 16 2009, 08:09 AM~13592293
> *Anybody interested in my white Fleetwood?  I'm willing to let it go cheap.
> 
> 117K miles.  Runs and drives great.  All new or recent: radiator, thermostat, all hoses, coolant, front rotors and pads, Hotchkis 4.5" lowering springs, Edelbrock performer IAS shocks (about 70K miles on those), NAPA unbreakable upper and lower ball joints, Cherry Bomb mufflers, exhaust manifold gaskets, OptiSpark distributor, platinum spark plugs, wires, water pump, fuel pump and harness.
> ...


making room for the lincoln huh? 

ill post it up on LRC for you bro 
your in new jersey right?


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Apr 16 2009, 11:23 AM~13593143
> *making room for the lincoln huh?
> 
> ill post it up on LRC for you bro
> ...






:0


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Apr 16 2009, 05:43 AM~13592235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Apr 16 2009, 10:23 AM~13593143
> *making room for the lincoln huh?
> 
> ill post it up on LRC for you bro
> ...


Yeah, thanks man! Yeah, we have 4 cars, so something has to move. :cheesy: I'm making the Lincoln my new daily.  I should be picking up a hood for the Cad this weekend if all goes well. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

FS Caddy ext a-arms.They were for my 89.I sold the car.Dont need them anymore.
Make me a offer. 









http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=471151


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

FS Kustom Lasercut, Caddy Steering Wheel
Make me a offer.
I can get the wrap and horn button if you want for extra.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=471148


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Apr 16 2009, 04:43 AM~13592235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=470984


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Apr 16 2009, 05:43 AM~13592235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Apr 16 2009, 04:43 AM~13592235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Different...........


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

for sale 6500 or reasonable trade


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

THAT LAC IS SIIIICK


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Apr 16 2009, 09:49 PM~13601703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean ass lac homie!!


Question ........does having dat dash painted give u glare on the window a lot?????


Anybody wit a painted dash feel free to give there 2 cents.... thnks


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509+Apr 16 2009, 09:53 PM~13601752-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE :uh: THE GLARES NOT BADD, ITS ALRITE :biggrin:


----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Apr 17 2009, 05:53 PM~13601748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a nice cadi man, i really like the pillow seats. are those from a older cadi or??


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Apr 16 2009, 09:49 PM~13601703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BRODIE+Apr 16 2009, 10:13 PM~13601965-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: THANKS, GOT A LOOOOOONNNG WAY TO GO, BUT JUST TRING TO CATCH UP TO YOURS :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Apr 16 2009, 08:49 PM~13601703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Apr 16 2009, 10:24 PM~13602164
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :biggrin: WASSUP VOLO??? :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Apr 17 2009, 06:19 PM~13602071
> *:biggrin: THANKS THERE THE STOCK 1'S UPHOLSTERED IN THE '90'S STYLE
> 
> *


Thought so...but wasn't sure  :thumbsup:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

13s :biggrin:


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Apr 16 2009, 09:53 PM~13601748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice caddy dog :thumbsup:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

13s


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Apr 17 2009, 09:05 AM~13605622
> *13s
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Apr 16 2009, 09:49 PM~13601703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Apr 16 2009, 10:53 PM~13601748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The new interior, dash, and deck set the car off! :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Apr 16 2009, 09:29 PM~13602227
> *:biggrin: WASSUP VOLO???  :biggrin:
> *


:wave:

Memo!!! One more month man... Joe confirmed it... he said this time "for sure"... July issue!  :biggrin:


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Apr 16 2009, 09:49 PM~13601703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS CHINGON LIKE THE PATTERNS I WILL BE HITTING HIM SOON FOR SOME WORK ON MY RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## staylow (Apr 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Apr 16 2009, 10:49 PM~13601703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT FOR THE HOMIE

NOW THATS ONE


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

two 3 wheels in 1 vid :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Apr 17 2009, 02:25 PM~13608387
> *two 3 wheels in 1 vid :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


 :0 That's frickin' bad-ass! I love seeing street footage like that.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

bump...............nice detail im doing my dash the same way


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

any body got any of these laying around??? there trunk emblem covers of devilles i believe.....if any body has any please pm me.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Apr 17 2009, 05:53 PM~13608678
> *:0  That's frickin' bad-ass!  I love seeing street footage like that.
> *



thanks :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Apr 16 2009, 10:53 PM~13601748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Apr 17 2009, 11:05 AM~13605622
> *13s </span>
> 
> <img src=\'http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m228/fullauto_jg/pics063.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...



I RUNS EM! :biggrin: <span style=\'color:green\'>Only size wheel that goes on my ride other than stock, and I make sure those shrink a little too


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 17 2009, 09:04 PM~13610268
> *I RUNS EM!  :biggrin: Only size wheel that goes on my ride other than stock, and I make sure those shrink a little too
> *


i love em, not as bad as i expected. the only thing is it takes much more time to stop.


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG+Apr 17 2009, 10:46 AM~13606007-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  I WISH I WOULDVE WAITED MY CAR LOOKS MUCH BETTER NOW, BUT ILL BE ON THE LOOK OUT  



> _Originally posted by CADDY EXTRA+Apr 17 2009, 11:37 AM~13606455-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

ITS SICK BRO
:biggrin:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 17 2009, 06:04 PM~13610268
> *I RUNS EM!  :biggrin: Only size wheel that goes on my ride other than stock, and I make sure those shrink a little too
> *


x2!!!


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Apr 16 2009, 09:49 PM~13601703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHO DID THE PATTERNS?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Apr 17 2009, 06:25 PM~13608387
> *two 3 wheels in 1 vid :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 18 2009, 02:30 PM~13615548
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Apr 16 2009, 08:49 PM~13601703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Still got these? lol.


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Apr 16 2009, 08:49 PM~13601703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 THATS ONE BAD ASS LAC..LUVIN THAT COLOR  :worship:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Apr 19 2009, 01:29 AM~13619165
> *Still got these? lol.
> 
> 
> ...





:cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Apr 18 2009, 09:50 AM~13614513
> *WHO DID THE PATTERNS?
> *


MY HOMEBOY FLACO DID THE PATTERNS, AND MIKE LAMBERSON STRIPED AROUND THEM


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Apr 18 2009, 10:29 PM~13619165
> *Still got these? lol.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: YEAH I STILL HAVE THOSE, I ADDED MIRRORS THOUGH. IM WAITING TILL I GET MY TRUNK UPHOLSTERED TO POST PICS OF IT. LAST TIME I POSTED THOSE PICS THEY GOT DELETED. THE BITCHES KINDA LOOK WEIRD IN THE PICS BECAUSE OF THE CURVES ON THE INSIDE OF THE TRUNK, TRUST ME THEY LOOK BETTER IN PERSON. ALL THE HOLES MATCH UP PERFECT :biggrin:  

















































THIS USED TO BE ON THE TOP OF THE TRUNK


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMANDO+Apr 18 2009, 10:38 PM~13619218-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Apr 17 2009, 11:25 PM~13608387
> *two 3 wheels in 1 vid :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


I love those street action vids and pics. 
More please...


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Apr 17 2009, 05:53 AM~13601748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice color, nice patterns, nice seats, nice everything...


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Apr 19 2009, 12:10 AM~13619639
> *Nice color, nice patterns, nice seats, nice everything...
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: THANKS


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

1993 Cadillac Fleetwood for sale $800 Miami, FL

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1129838209.html


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Apr 17 2009, 09:05 AM~13605622
> *13s
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

BELEAVE IT OR NOT , BUT THERE'S A CADI IN THIS PIC . :biggrin:


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 19 2009, 08:31 PM~13626590
> *BELEAVE IT OR NOT , BUT THERE'S A CADI IN THIS PIC .  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


    :0


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 19 2009, 09:31 PM~13626590
> *BELEAVE IT OR NOT , BUT THERE'S A CADI IN THIS PIC .  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Is this one of those scratch and sniff pics!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

1994 Cadillac Fleetwood driver/project for sale in New Jersey. :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Waddup Homies...:wave: Yall Have A Chance To Check Out My Raffle Thread?


Alright Homies, I Know The Majority Of You Know What I Have And For How Long Ive Been Trying To Sell It. With Tons Of Interest Coming In From All Over And Not Enough Dough Anywhere, Ive Decided To Go Ahead And Raffle It All Off... :0 

Please Visit: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=464280 For All The Details. :yes:

Wheather You Already Have A Big Body Or Not, A Square Or Two Wouldnt Hurt For The Chance To Win Any Of The Extras. Grille, 5th, Etc... Keep It All, Part It, Use And Sell The Rest.... You Cant Lose. Thanks To Those Who Are Already Participating And Helping A Fellow Rider Out... :thumbsup:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

MY LAC GETTING IT DONE


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

MY LAC GETTING IT DONE


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brownpridethug21_@Jun 1 2005, 01:46 PM~3209446
> *my 94 caddy in phx
> *


Anybody know :cheesy: anything about this paint :0 hurr?


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Apr 20 2009, 11:13 AM~13630077
> *MY LAC GETTING IT DONE
> 
> 
> ...


love them baldies


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

YEA CANT DO THE ROOF THING HOMIE


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## billy nugz (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Apr 21 2009, 08:33 AM~13640393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of this ?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Apr 21 2009, 06:33 AM~13640393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Apr 21 2009, 08:41 AM~13640424
> *any more pics of this ?
> *


Nope. Never seen that car before in my life.


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 21 2009, 06:50 AM~13640479
> *Nope.  Never seen that car before in my life.
> *


X2 NEVER SEEN THIS CHIT


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

MY OLD BIG BODY. I HAD TO SELL IT :tears: TO BUY A NEW HOUSE NEVER GOT TO FINISH IT THE WAY I WANTED. I HEARD A GUY NAMED MR. X OWNS IT FROM THE CROWD IN S.D.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Apr 21 2009, 03:59 PM~13640894
> *X2 NEVER SEEN THIS CHIT
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@Apr 21 2009, 10:10 AM~13642048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE COLOR


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 21 2009, 06:50 AM~13640479
> *Nope.  Never seen that car before in my life.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Can't wait to see it hit the streets for the first time! :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

I would like to see that car in person though. I've only seen a million pictures, but I would probably study it in person like it had tits. :cheesy:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 21 2009, 10:59 AM~13642496
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Can't wait to see it hit the streets for the first time!  :biggrin:
> *


Well this was the first time! But I didnt get to drive it! Ice Cube and WC did!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Consider this an invitation to my gangsta nation. :cheesy:

That was actually in the "Chrome and Paint" video, right?


----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)

ON THIS BLUE LAC... DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE OR WHAT TYPE OF MIRROR FITS THIS CADI TO GET THE TURN SIGNAL IN IT??? I KEEP HEARING YOU CAN GET IT FROM A MERCEDES BUT WHICH ONE WHAT YEAR AND MODEL???OR WHO DOES IT AND WHAT DOES IT RUN???


----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)

WHAT YEAR/MODEL OF CADI DOES THIS 3RD BRAKE LIGHT MOLDED ON THE TRUNK COME OUT OF??


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 21 2009, 12:31 PM~13643464
> *Consider this an invitation to my gangsta nation. :cheesy:
> 
> That was actually in the "Chrome and Paint" video, right?
> *


Yep Yep!!!  
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tAGOKqOyojc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tAGOKqOyojc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

does anyone have a pic of the post behind the grill that the grill bolts on too. . I took mine to get chrome and cant remember how to put back together?? :twak: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Apr 21 2009, 11:14 AM~13643315
> *Well this was the first time! But I didnt get to drive it! Ice Cube and WC did!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Apr 21 2009, 12:14 PM~13643315
> *Well this was the first time! But I didnt get to drive it! Ice Cube and WC did!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Dope ass pic!!!!!!! That was a cool ass weekend!!!!!! I got to meet WC and Cube at the show!!!! I love Vegas


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Apr 20 2009, 05:39 AM~13628250
> *Is this one of those scratch and sniff pics!!!  :biggrin:
> *


iaint washing it.scratch n sniff :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Apr 21 2009, 03:01 PM~13644389
> *does anyone have a pic of the post behind the grill that the grill bolts on too. . I took mine to get chrome and cant remember how to put back together??  :twak:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



can anyone help me out


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Wat did u guys say u can get the chrome handles of from dat will bolt up for these fleetwoods....???????


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

does anybody have a extra passenger rear chrome molding...??? pm please if you do...!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 08:44 PM~13647514
> *Wat did u guys say u can get the chrome handles of from dat will bolt up for these fleetwoods....???????
> *


 Caprices and Roadmasters I do believe sir............


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

What up Scrilla :wave: Yea, I know... Im STILL not in on the raffle :banghead: spent the last week trying to get the distributor shaft installed in my lady's 92 (which she still has not driven :angry: ) to find out last night that the gear on the bottom had been installed BACKWARDS :uh: by my mechanic.

Had it towed to him last night (40.00 Thanks Ruie - East Side Riders CC.)... 155.00 on the transfer fee and title today. This is on top of the 1500.00 just paid for the ride oh and cannot forget the 550.00 set aside for the top.



> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Apr 21 2009, 03:01 PM~13644389
> *does anyone have a pic of the post behind the grill that the grill bolts on too. . I took mine to get chrome and cant remember how to put back together??  :twak:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



Check the LT1 thread, plenty of pictures for you.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 07:44 PM~13647514
> *Wat did u guys say u can get the chrome handles of from dat will bolt up for these fleetwoods....???????
> *


http://info.automotix.net/bodyparts/search...oor_accessories


:biggrin:
If link does not work go to automotix.net, do search for buick roadmaster then pick handles.


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Apr 21 2009, 08:30 PM~13648079
> *does anybody have a extra passenger rear chrome molding...???  pm please if you do...!!!
> *



i think i got one homie i will look


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Apr 21 2009, 08:30 PM~13648079
> *does anybody have a extra passenger rear chrome molding...???  pm please if you do...!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)

ON THIS BLUE LAC... DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE OR WHAT TYPE OF MIRROR FITS THIS CADI TO GET THE TURN SIGNAL IN IT??? I KEEP HEARING YOU CAN GET IT FROM A MERCEDES BUT WHICH ONE WHAT YEAR AND MODEL???OR WHO DOES IT AND WHAT DOES IT RUN???


----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)

WHAT YEAR/MODEL OF CADI DOES THIS 3RD BRAKE LIGHT MOLDED ON THE TRUNK COME OUT OF??


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Thnks for da info fellas


----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)

CHROME DOOR HANDLES FOR A FLEETWOOD CAN BE TAKEN OFF A CAPRICE OR A ROADMASTER....


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kutlass81_@Apr 21 2009, 11:55 PM~13650209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


they are just benz blinkers, you have to get them molded in. lots of people with slabs down here are doing it.

you should join rollin84z.com and ask what kind of benz. you might even find one for sell there


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94 fleet_@Apr 21 2009, 10:44 PM~13650905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clllleeaaaaannnnnnnnnn!!!!!


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Apr 21 2009, 04:01 PM~13644389
> *does anyone have a pic of the post behind the grill that the grill bolts on too. . I took mine to get chrome and cant remember how to put back together??  :twak:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate+Apr 22 2009, 10:13 AM~13653156-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:no:


I Think Hes Referring To The Grille Support Behind The Grille When The Hood Is Open... The 3 Peice.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kutlass81_@Apr 21 2009, 09:55 PM~13650209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That Lacs Badass!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94 fleet_@Apr 21 2009, 10:44 PM~13650905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

i found some quarter rockers at the wrecking yard for 50 bucks,one has a small screw hloe in it.the other has a slight dent and a 2 inch cut in the end of it.overall ther pretty clean ,does anybody no if ther easily repairable or should i pass? :dunno:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> ON THIS BLUE LAC... DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE OR WHAT TYPE OF MIRROR FITS THIS CADI TO GET THE TURN SIGNAL IN IT??? I KEEP HEARING YOU CAN GET IT FROM A MERCEDES BUT WHICH ONE WHAT YEAR AND MODEL???OR WHO DOES IT AND WHAT DOES IT RUN???</span>







> they are just benz blinkers, you have to get them molded in. lots of people with slabs down here are doing it.
> 
> you should join rollin84z.com and ask what kind of benz. you might even find one for sell there



I think somebody posted something about this a few pages back... here let me check :scrutinize:




































> Originally posted this in the 93-96 Fleetwood topic but it applies here also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> > > /quote]


----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)

I think somebody posted something about this a few pages back... here let me check :scrutinize:

*
THANX I APPRECIATE THE HELP I GOTTA GIVE IT A TRY AND SEE IF I CAN GET THEM DONE...*


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Got this from the impalassforums

SS- Stealth rebuild

QUOTE=SS-Stealth;2014751]The time has come...










Even though the ride is in good condition, it is time to freshen it up for the next generation. My youngest son is now in the Air Force and wants it to carry on.










Over the next few weeks I will attempt to document the progress here. The goal is to have it ready for Auto Fair In Charlotte on April 4th.

The main goals are a color change, new interior, new sound system, and reworked suspension.[/QUOT


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> The color plans have changed a couple times. The original plan was to go with the same color but since my son will be driving the car now he wanted something differerent. Our original thought was to use the 2009 CTS-V color "Thunder Gray Chromaflair". That idea went out the window when the $1080.00 price tag cam in for the 1.5 gallons needed for the task. We have now settled for a metallic black. The color change of course requires an almost complete disassembly to do right.
> 
> Step one was to get the back window for the vinyl top out and make way for a custom back deck. The plan is to make a mount for subs and amp on the massive deck in the back seat. The factory gives you two 8" holes which are the perfect place for subs.
> 
> ...


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> Thanks gang... I will try to do you proud.
> 
> The next step after getting the rear deck panel ready is to get all that chrome out of the way so that the paint can be laid down. I really don't like the idea of masking anything for a color change. I am NOT however doing a full frame off here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

That dude knows his Fleetwoods too. I got a lot of info from him when I was first starting out.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> I agree on the color thing. This formula has just a hint of blue in it. I have seen it on the chip and on the jambs now but not a big panel yet. Progress is moving rapidly as seen in the pictures below.
> 
> General body work and the vinyl top delete cleanup
> 
> ...


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> TMTZ,
> 
> Yes, the glass that you get with a vinyl top has no rubber surround on it at all. The actual glass is also a bit larger so that it fills up the hole without the molding. Then the vinyl covers abou 2-3 inches of the glass around the perimeter. With the steel top, you get a rubber seal that is molded to the glass. It is not available as a separate piece.
> 
> ...


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> Not actually... These are the new shallow subs from Pioneer. They twist instead of punch and have a solid frame. Once I have the system back together I plan on constructing a box to the bottom of the deck. As you can see there is still room between the sub and the trunk torque bars. If necessary I will replace them with shocks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> Oh yeah, I remember. It doesn't look good now for Auto Fair. The car is painted but still has to cook a while and get a final buffing before I start putting everything back in it. I did find a NEW set of carpet for it from a GM dealer up in Wisconsin. They were shown as the last holder in the country of such a thing.
> 
> Anyway, here are some shots of the final body work...
> 
> ...


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> The good news is that I have the car back home from the paint shop... the bad news is that it will not quit raining long enough for me to put it together. Progress is there but it is slow. Here are some shots of assembly progress.
> 
> Shaved hood AND grille... no Cadillac script in upper corner...
> 
> ...


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> Progress finally as the rain has given way just a bit.
> 
> Here is the new steering wheel and turn signal lever. I also replaced the switch and pivot inside the steering column. I NEVER want to do that again!
> 
> ...


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> The center console is the same as the 95-99 Buick Riviera. I am replacing that as well so I have 2 spares now. One is tan and one is maroon.
> 
> This is what it looked like before the teardown...
> 
> ...


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> I think I can call the outside DONE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> Thanks gang! Your opinions really help. I actually have some speaker grille material in a color that will match and am fabricating a removable cover for the whole thing.
> 
> The grille is available at carpartswholesale for $178 but they regularly run "buy it now" eBay auctions for $125 and that is where I got mine.
> 
> ...


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> OK, We put in a few more hours today and pretty much got it done. There are just a couple small details to finish and she will be road ready. Thomas will be driving it to his new station near Houston this weekend.
> 
> Here is the final fitment for th console. I had to shift it down and forward about 1/2" so that the shifter would go into Park.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

Amazing !!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

very nice!!!


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

Great work on the transformation! The OG is inspiring.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Very nice, have always seen this car on the impala forums but never in detail like the pictures above. :thumbsup: thanks for posting them.


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

and mo pics later......


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nigdawg_@Apr 23 2009, 02:52 AM~13663890
> *and mo pics  later......
> *


VERY VERY nice man! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :yes:


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 22 2009, 08:53 AM~13653480
> *:no:
> I Think Hes Referring To The Grille Support Behind The Grille When The Hood Is Open... The 3 Peice.
> *



yeah i figured it out but thanks any ways fellas.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nigdawg_@Apr 23 2009, 02:52 AM~13663890
> *and mo pics  later......
> *



very nice


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nigdawg_@Apr 23 2009, 02:08 AM~13663755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass car


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nigdawg_@Apr 23 2009, 02:08 AM~13663755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


veryyyyyyyyyyy nice!!!!!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nigdawg_@Apr 23 2009, 12:08 AM~13663755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I seen this Lac in AZ! "VERY NICE" :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nigdawg_@Apr 23 2009, 12:08 AM~13663755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!!!


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Got to say that thoes are 2 clean ass big bodies.love the center consol work,and the orange caddy is off the hook,lots of detail.


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

in the works








:biggrin:


----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Apr 24 2009, 10:52 AM~13677822
> *in the works
> 
> 
> ...



looks good... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Apr 24 2009, 12:52 PM~13677822
> *in the works
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Apr 24 2009, 12:52 PM~13677822
> *in the works
> 
> 
> ...












This would be nice to add to that and make it automated to hide the plate when it's parked.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Apr 24 2009, 09:34 AM~13677001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This ones bad as fuck!!


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

got a question if i disconnect the battery to take the steering wheel off, the air bag wont go off will it? or is there something else i got to do to?


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nigdawg_@Apr 23 2009, 12:08 AM~13663755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin badasss caddy :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

> > OK, We put in a few more hours today and pretty much got it done. There are just a couple small details to finish and she will be road ready. Thomas will be driving it to his new station near Houston this weekend.
> >
> > Here is the final fitment for th console. I had to shift it down and forward about 1/2" so that the shifter would go into Park.
> >
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## MEZA707(Bounded C. (Mar 17, 2009)

still in the works


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

anybody know where i can get a energy suspension kit at for a caddy? does the caddy and impala have the same motor mounts?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94 fleet_@Apr 22 2009, 01:44 AM~13650905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: BAD ASS


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Some Iowa rides I shot yesterday.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Apr 26 2009, 05:39 PM~13694606
> *Some Iowa rides I shot yesterday.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Apr 16 2009, 11:25 AM~13593731
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this car still around? where is it at? used to belong to Maverick


----------



## scrapin bumpers (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Apr 26 2009, 09:37 AM~13692686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats clean!!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Apr 26 2009, 03:39 PM~13694606
> *Some Iowa rides I shot yesterday.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Pics!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Apr 26 2009, 03:39 PM~13694606
> *Some Iowa rides I shot yesterday.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Apr 26 2009, 07:32 PM~13697510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Apr 26 2009, 08:32 PM~13697510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Nice pic!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Apr 26 2009, 11:36 PM~13699490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Badass


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Up for sale on EBAY GREAT COLOR.

1996 Cadillac Fleetwood BROUGHAM


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Apr 26 2009, 12:21 AM~13690571
> *anybody know where i can get a energy suspension kit at for a caddy?  does the caddy and impala have the same motor mounts?
> *


Yes, just order the Impala kit. Order it directly from Energy Suspension, or a mail-order like Summit or Jegs.


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

T T T

I LOVE THIS TOPIC...


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 27 2009, 01:11 PM~13704473
> *Yes, just order the Impala kit.  Order it directly from Energy Suspension, or a mail-order like Summit or Jegs.
> *


Thanks badass94cad


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Apr 26 2009, 02:39 PM~13694606
> *Some Iowa rides I shot yesterday.
> 
> 
> ...


I like the way the top cuts-off the door on the gray caddy.


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Apr 27 2009, 04:49 PM~13706815
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## chevy85-94 (Dec 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Apr 27 2009, 04:49 PM~13706815
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## LowProLac (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Apr 26 2009, 11:36 PM~13699490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Apr 27 2009, 04:49 PM~13706815
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats badd as fuck!!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cheleo+Apr 27 2009, 06:33 PM~13707898-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: THANKS GUYS


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 27 2009, 08:38 PM~13710022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


UHHHHH....LOVE THEM SKIRTS....DONT THEY MAKE U JUST WANNA SKEET....THATS ONE BAD FLEET.......WHERE CAN I GET SOME OF THEM SKIRTS?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 28 2009, 04:39 PM~13710041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: Ive had that pic as the wallpaper on my cellphone for ages


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

For Sale In MiamiFor sale in Miami


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 27 2009, 10:34 PM~13709953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice car, but after all that work, the trunk won't stay up? :dunno: :uh:


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 28 2009, 06:56 AM~13713468
> *Nice car, but after all that work, the trunk won't stay up? :dunno: :uh:
> *


IM SURE ITS BECAUSE THE CROSS BARS THAT GO IN THERE WERE TAKEN OUT TO MAKE ROOM FOR THAT TOP...


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 27 2009, 07:38 PM~13710022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Apr 27 2009, 09:21 PM~13710764
> *:biggrin: THANKS GUYS
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:angry: my homie cutting quarter so i can lower the car








 








ready for 26's :uh:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 28 2009, 02:16 PM~13717264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That will rub out with a little compound!  :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 28 2009, 07:27 PM~13719925
> *That will rub out with a little compound!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 28 2009, 05:46 PM~13720136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice color combos......


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 28 2009, 09:49 PM~13720761
> *nice color combos......
> *



i got that pic from PAINT AND BODY..

paint job by: LEAL BROS.


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 28 2009, 01:16 PM~13717264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW....THAT JUST MADE IT GO DOWN..... :ugh: :ugh: :banghead:  :|


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 28 2009, 05:46 PM~13720136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 28 2009, 08:30 PM~13721268
> *WOW....THAT JUST MADE IT GO DOWN..... :ugh:  :ugh:  :banghead:    :|
> *



14" cylinders locked up and could not lower the car to take out the hydro's without cutting the quarter panel off....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Some bad ass caddies.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 28 2009, 10:06 AM~13713952
> *IM SURE ITS BECAUSE THE CROSS BARS THAT GO IN THERE WERE TAKEN OUT TO MAKE ROOM FOR THAT TOP...
> *


I know. I just figured after all the work put into that car, they could make the trunk stay up. I've never noticed other convertible Fleetwoods with trunk sticks. :dunno: Is there just no clearance?


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 28 2009, 08:27 PM~13719925
> *That will rub out with a little compound!  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

i gotta question for you guys

in my 94, my radio turns on but there no sound at all. the digital display works and everything but there its zero sound coming out of the speakers. not even static.

the climate control display is also on. but it shows whacked out temps (it should it was 90 degrees out the other day at around 8:30 pm. and it was freezing out)

that and my dome lights dont work.

is this a common probably?? is there anything i should check or look for to trouble shoot? :dunno:

any advice would be greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Does anyone know if this is a body drop or just suspension work? Because MAN THAT'S LOW...

quote=CUTLASS BOYZ,Jan 28 2004, 05:16 PM~1572033]








[/quote]


quote=CUTLASS BOYZ,Jan 28 2004, 05:16 PM~1572036]








[/quote]


quote=CUTLASS BOYZ,Jan 28 2004, 05:17 PM~1572039]








[/quote]


quote=CUTLASS BOYZ,Jan 28 2004, 05:21 PM~1572054]








[/quote]


quote=CUTLASS BOYZ,Jan 28 2004, 05:21 PM~1572058]








[/quote]


quote=CUTLASS BOYZ,Jan 28 2004, 05:22 PM~1572062]








[/quote]


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

its body dropped


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Apr 29 2009, 08:40 AM~13727667
> *i gotta question for you guys
> 
> in my 94, my radio turns on but there no sound at all. the digital display works and everything but there its zero sound coming out of the speakers. not even static.
> ...


dats one of ur fuses on the drivers side dash....think its the hvac one...not sure but dat happened to mine....check them fuses...


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 29 2009, 10:00 AM~13728753
> *dats one of ur fuses on the drivers side dash....think its the hvac one...not sure but dat happened to mine....check them fuses...
> *


ok cool bro thanks ill check it out


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 29 2009, 09:27 AM~13726605
> *I know.  I just figured after all the work put into that car, they could make the trunk stay up.  I've never noticed other convertible Fleetwoods with trunk sticks. :dunno:  Is there just no clearance?
> *


lol, I was thinking the same thing. Bad ass car, but that takes away from it.


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate+Apr 29 2009, 12:21 PM~13728267-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> > Thanks gang! Your opinions really help. I actually have some speaker grille material in a color that will match and am fabricating a removable cover for the whole thing.
> >
> >
> > Fitting the console to the dash...
> ...


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> Does anyone know if this is a body drop or just suspension work? Because MAN THAT'S LOW...
> 
> quote=CUTLASS BOYZ,Jan 28 2004, 05:16 PM~1572033]


quote=CUTLASS BOYZ,Jan 28 2004, 05:16 PM~1572036]








[/quote]
quote=CUTLASS BOYZ,Jan 28 2004, 05:17 PM~1572039]








[/quote]
quote=CUTLASS BOYZ,Jan 28 2004, 05:21 PM~1572054]








[/quote]
quote=CUTLASS BOYZ,Jan 28 2004, 05:21 PM~1572058]








[/quote]
quote=CUTLASS BOYZ,Jan 28 2004, 05:22 PM~1572062]








[/quote]
[/quote]

I ain't feeling this one. :nono:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 28 2009, 04:16 PM~13717264
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SO IS IT TIME TO PART IT OUT?????????


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 28 2009, 04:46 PM~13720136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like to see it with the trim on.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 28 2009, 06:46 PM~13720136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 28 2009, 06:56 AM~13713468
> *Nice car, but after all that work, the trunk won't stay up? :dunno: :uh:
> *


Needs some of these... :biggrin:


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Apr 29 2009, 08:01 PM~13734824
> *SO IS IT TIME TO PART IT OUT?????????
> *


let me know what you need...


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Apr 29 2009, 06:47 AM~13726431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMM THE WHITE ONE IS MINE,WHEN I FIRST GOT IT SILVER LEAF.


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Apr 29 2009, 11:03 PM~13738747
> *DAMMM THE WHITE ONE IS MINE,WHEN I FIRST GOT IT SILVER LEAF.
> *


YEAH MAN...LOOKS DAMN GOOD...MIKE LAMBERSON DOES QUALITY WORK.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> Does anyone know if this is a body drop or just suspension work? Because MAN THAT'S LOW...
> 
> quote=CUTLASS BOYZ,Jan 28 2004, 05:16 PM~1572033]


quote=CUTLASS BOYZ,Jan 28 2004, 05:16 PM~1572036]








[/quote]
quote=CUTLASS BOYZ,Jan 28 2004, 05:17 PM~1572039]








[/quote]
quote=CUTLASS BOYZ,Jan 28 2004, 05:21 PM~1572054]








[/quote]
quote=CUTLASS BOYZ,Jan 28 2004, 05:21 PM~1572058]








[/quote]
quote=CUTLASS BOYZ,Jan 28 2004, 05:22 PM~1572062]








[/quote]
[/quote]
Damn, I haven't seen that car in years!


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Apr 29 2009, 12:21 PM~13728267
> *Does anyone know if this is a body drop or just suspension work? Because MAN THAT'S LOW...
> 
> *




Body Drop...


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Apr 30 2009, 07:11 AM~13740401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A BAAAAD RANFLA HOMEBOY...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Waddup Homies... :wave: Yall Have A Chance To Check Out My Raffle Thread?


Alright Homies, I Know The Majority Of You Know What I Have And For How Long Ive Been Trying To Sell It. With Tons Of Interest Coming In From All Over And Not Enough Dough Anywhere, Ive Decided To Go Ahead And Raffle It All Off... :0 

Please Visit: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=464280 For All The Details. :yes:

Wheather You Already Have A Big Body Or Not, A Square Or Two Wouldnt Hurt For The Chance To Win Any Of The Extras. Grille, 5th, Etc... Keep It All, Part It, Use And Sell The Rest.... You Cant Lose. Thanks To Those Who Are Already Participating And Helping A Fellow Rider Out... :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Apr 29 2009, 09:33 PM~13738362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Apr 30 2009, 08:11 AM~13740401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love that color


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

TTT for them big bodies.


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

da homie Dron recorded this lastnite


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Apr 30 2009, 11:34 AM~13743186
> *da homie Dron recorded this lastnite
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Apr 30 2009, 10:11 AM~13740401
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wow :0 super clean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Apr 30 2009, 12:34 PM~13743186
> *da homie Dron recorded this lastnite
> 
> 
> ...


Sick cars and video!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Apr 30 2009, 07:11 AM~13740401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Lac!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Apr 30 2009, 11:34 AM~13743186
> *da homie Dron recorded this lastnite
> 
> 
> ...


Badass Video!!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Apr 30 2009, 01:34 PM~13743186
> *da homie Dron recorded this lastnite
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Apr 29 2009, 09:33 PM~13738362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Apr 30 2009, 10:34 AM~13743186
> *da homie Dron recorded this lastnite
> 
> 
> ...


Cadi's are clean...and could use some air in them front tires. Even though they were chipp'n.


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Apr 29 2009, 06:28 PM~13734350
> *what kind of headunit is that and did it fit rite in?
> *


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 30 2009, 09:08 PM~13749645
> *
> *


NICE!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 29 2009, 10:00 AM~13728753
> *dats one of ur fuses on the drivers side dash....think its the hvac one...not sure but dat happened to mine....check them fuses...
> *


I think your right about the fuses. I looked at this morning and theres a bunch of fuses missing. but the cover panel is gone and i dont know what amp fuses to use in those spots or what those spots are for.

Any body have a diagram for it or a pic of it?? :dunno:


Thanks in advance


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Apr 30 2009, 11:34 AM~13743186
> *da homie Dron recorded this lastnite
> 
> 
> ...


so clean


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

This thread kicks ass!


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 1 2009, 10:44 AM~13753535
> *I think your right about the fuses. I looked at this morning and theres a bunch of fuses missing. but the cover panel is gone and i dont know what amp fuses to use in those spots or what those spots are for.
> 
> Any body have a diagram for it or a pic of it?? :dunno:
> ...


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 1 2009, 10:01 AM~13754441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


your the fuckin man!!


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 30 2009, 06:29 PM~13747618
> *Cadi's are clean...and could use some air in them front tires. Even though they were chipp'n.
> *


those r street cars they didnt even go to hop it was a spare the moment thing


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 1 2009, 12:08 PM~13754520
> *your the fuckin man!!
> *



We are all here to help each other out. Glad I could be of some help.


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

couple weeks the purple one will be out
:biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 1 2009, 12:56 PM~13756230
> *We are all here to help each other out. Glad I could be of some help.
> *


word! I'm going to try it out tomorrow to see if it fixes the problem

its weird how the raido turns on but nothing comes from the speakers. at first i was wondering if my speakers were blown. but then i noticed my dome lights werent working either


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 1 2009, 03:15 PM~13756465
> *word! I'm going to try it out tomorrow to see if it fixes the problem
> 
> its weird how the raido turns on but nothing comes from the speakers. at first i was wondering if my speakers were blown. but then i noticed my dome lights werent working either
> *


Then your front cigarette lighter isn't working ether. I had that problem and found one of my 4 year old Daughters metal toy grounding out the cigarette lighter and popping my fuse.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 1 2009, 01:30 PM~13756622
> *Then your front cigarette lighter isn't working ether. I had that problem and found one of my 4 year old Daughters metal toy grounding out the cigarette lighter and popping my fuse.
> *


i didnt even think to check the cig lighter. im pretty sure after talkin to you if i replace some of the fuses it all should work fine.


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 1 2009, 01:08 PM~13754520
> *your the fuckin man!!
> *





:wave:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

TTT


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@May 2 2009, 10:11 AM~13763096
> *TTT
> *





:nicoderm:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 2 2009, 08:27 PM~13766483
> *SPECIAL REQUEST.....!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

waz up fleetwood family need some help i have a 95 the interlights stay on when i get in and dont cut off till i turn thecar off and after i close the door they stay on for at least 10 mintes or so because the car come equip with automatic cutoff so the battery wont go dead can some please help .


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 3 2009, 11:42 AM~13769973
> *
> *







:nicoderm:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@May 4 2009, 06:12 AM~13777107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics!!


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 4 2009, 12:01 PM~13776850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hella lift there, Ed.


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> TNT Metal Works. Custom A Arms. Hit me up for pricing. This is a rendering of what the final product will look like. PM me
> 
> Yes we can cut them to fit right over your existing cylinders The package will include uppers, lowers, and bushings. We can get them engraved and chromed, gold plated, or two toned. Made out of 1/2" thick American Steel
> 
> ...


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 1 2009, 09:28 PM~13760435
> *:wave:
> *


Is that raffle including EVERYTHING you got for your ride?!? :wow: :0 You must be joking, if I win you will even deliver it to my driveway? :worship: So all I have to do is get in on a $100.00 raffle then sit on my ass and wait for the drawing? You must be :loco: Aren't you screwing yourself out of money with delivery and all the shit you have for the Caddy? Your loss then :biggrin: Thanks for the oppertunity. :thumbsup:


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> > TNT Metal Works. Custom A Arms. Hit me up for pricing. This is a rendering of what the final product will look like. PM me
> >
> > Yes we can cut them to fit right over your existing cylinders The package will include uppers, lowers, and bushings. We can get them engraved and chromed, gold plated, or two toned. Made out of 1/2" thick American Steel
> >
> ...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> > TNT Metal Works. Custom A Arms. Hit me up for pricing. This is a rendering of what the final product will look like. PM me
> >
> > Yes we can cut them to fit right over your existing cylinders The package will include uppers, lowers, and bushings. We can get them engraved and chromed, gold plated, or two toned. Made out of 1/2" thick American Steel
> >
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@May 4 2009, 02:12 PM~13779509
> *hella lift there, Ed.
> *



I WISH IT WAS MINE BUT ITS NOT LOCAL CAR SHOW FOR CINCO DE MAYO.. IN DADE CITY FLORIDA NEAR TAMPA...


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 4 2009, 04:13 PM~13782631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That Lacs bad as fuck!!!   That locks up in the front real nice!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 4 2009, 04:13 PM~13782631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOD DAM THATS NICE


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@May 4 2009, 03:58 PM~13780434
> *Is that raffle including EVERYTHING you got for your ride?!? :wow:  :0 You must be joking, if I win you will even deliver it to my driveway?  :worship: So all I have to do is get in on a $100.00 raffle then sit on my ass and wait for the drawing? You must be  :loco: Aren't you screwing yourself out of money with delivery and all the shit you have for the Caddy? Your loss then  :biggrin: Thanks for the oppertunity. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 30 2009, 11:08 PM~13749645
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rocksolid420_@May 4 2009, 05:27 PM~13782763
> *GOD DAM THATS NICE
> *


x2 thats fucking badass


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

its for sell if you want to start the bids....!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

TRAFFIC-LAC,

whats good with you...long time no talk....


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 4 2009, 04:13 PM~13782631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANY INTERIOR PIC'S ???


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

Is that the Port of Miami??? If so I was there 2 weeks ago   Oh and beautiful Lac by the way :biggrin:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 4 2009, 05:13 PM~13782631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Sick photography man.


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 4 2009, 01:57 PM~13781076
> *:0  :0
> *


WHO IS SELLING THESE ARMS I NEED SOME BAD>>>>>


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

>


Very nice!!!



> > TNT Metal Works. Custom A Arms. Hit me up for pricing. This is a rendering of what the final product will look like. PM me
> >
> > Yes we can cut them to fit right over your existing cylinders The package will include uppers, lowers, and bushings. We can get them engraved and chromed, gold plated, or two toned. Made out of 1/2" thick American Steel
> >
> ...


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@May 5 2009, 04:46 AM~13788586
> *WHO IS SELLING THESE ARMS I NEED SOME BAD>>>>>
> *



Contact this guy.

TonyO

Homepage


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> [/quote


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@May 5 2009, 12:38 AM~13788523
> *:0  Sick photography man.
> *




thanks alot....!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@May 4 2009, 10:32 PM~13787881
> *ANY INTERIOR PIC'S ???
> *



TRUST ME WHEN I SAY THAT THIS CAR IS SUPER CLEAN


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 5 2009, 07:38 AM~13789537
> *TRUST ME WHEN I SAY THAT THIS CAR IS SUPER CLEAN
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 4 2009, 04:13 PM~13782631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: FLAWLESS..........


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 4 2009, 05:13 PM~13782631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I really like that car!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

ITS FOR SELL IF YOU WANT IT....?


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 5 2009, 12:13 AM~13782631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love when lacs have that kind of krazy lift up front


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@May 5 2009, 10:47 AM~13791418
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  FLAWLESS..........
> *


thanks homie.......


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 5 2009, 10:59 AM~13791532
> *I really like that car!
> *


thanks


----------



## 19cutty84 (Oct 13, 2006)

> TRUST ME WHEN I SAY THAT THIS CAR IS SUPER CLEAN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 19cutty84 (Oct 13, 2006)




----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 5 2009, 07:38 AM~13789537
> *TRUST ME WHEN I SAY THAT THIS CAR IS SUPER CLEAN
> 
> 
> ...


look realy good  :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> BAD ASS PIC HOMMIE...


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> [/quote


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

some pics i took from the homies in utah 
















































ultimate riders


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

another homie


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@May 6 2009, 09:35 AM~13802465
> *another homie
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE HOMIE


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@May 5 2009, 08:50 PM~13798006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@May 6 2009, 02:13 PM~13803616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

i know this questions been asked to death but its over 900 + pages of posts and after 290 pages i gotta ask i got a 96 bigbody and been told that i cant run 14x7s even if there daytons or zeniths i gotta run 6s in the bacc i had chinas on it but the rub was the worst if i come out the poc cet for some zs or ds will the 7s fit i see 14x7s on a lot of bigbodys how do you do it i clipped the skirts and rolled the well but no deal help me out thanks


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@May 6 2009, 03:28 PM~13806425
> *i know this questions been asked to death but its over 900 + pages of posts and after 290 pages i gotta ask i got a 96 bigbody and been told that i cant run 14x7s even if there daytons or zeniths i gotta run 6s in the bacc i had chinas on it but the rub was the worst if i come out the poc cet for some zs or ds will the 7s fit i see 14x7s on a lot of bigbodys how do you do it i clipped the skirts and rolled the well but no deal help me out thanks
> *


daytons and zeniths will work, not chinas


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

thanks got any pics of how close the tires come to the skirt


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@May 6 2009, 11:13 AM~13803616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love this Lac.. More pics?


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> > [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> Nice :thumbsup: But curious as to why update the engine and not the door mirrors?


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@May 5 2009, 01:28 AM~13788513
> *Is that the Port of Miami???  If so I was there 2 weeks ago          Oh and beautiful Lac by the way  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 anyone know were i can get these taillight covers?


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@May 5 2009, 05:28 AM~13788513
> *Is that the Port of Miami???  If so I was there 2 weeks ago          Oh and beautiful Lac by the way  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



YES THATS THE PORT OF MIAMI......


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@May 6 2009, 03:28 PM~13806425
> *i know this questions been asked to death but its over 900 + pages of posts and after 290 pages i gotta ask i got a 96 bigbody and been told that i cant run 14x7s even if there daytons or zeniths i gotta run 6s in the bacc i had chinas on it but the rub was the worst if i come out the poc cet for some zs or ds will the 7s fit i see 14x7s on a lot of bigbodys how do you do it i clipped the skirts and rolled the well but no deal help me out thanks
> *


*DAYTONS WILL WORK JUST FINE WITH NO RUBBING ...*
ZENITHS WILL RUB IN THE BACK ...


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> > [/quote
> 
> 
> AINT THIS FOR SALE


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@May 6 2009, 07:14 PM~13808722
> *DAYTONS WILL WORK JUST FINE WITH NO RUBBING ...
> ZENITHS WILL RUB IN THE BACK ...
> *


YOU CAN MAKE CHINAS WORK TOO


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@May 6 2009, 10:30 PM~13811078
> *YOU CAN MAKE CHINAS WORK TOO
> *


X2


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> > [/quote
> 
> 
> More pics????


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> YES THATS THE PORT OF MIAMI......
> [/b]


thanks pimp....


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

how can i make chinas work i got 185s on em cant find 175s


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

MAJESTICS DELANO CAR SHOW & HOP
May 24th 2009
Hop rules & categories
Single pump street- Max lock up 32", complete car, no drop downs, no pushed back rear end. Extended rear uppers are ok.
1st Place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Double pump street- Max lock up 33", complete car, no drop downs, no pushed back rear end. Extended rear uppers are ok
1st Place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00



Modified class single or double- Max lock up 37" This class is for street cars with pushed back rear ends, drop mount, Must drive into the pit and have bumpers. If you single you will be in the same class as doubles its mod. Class no crying
1st place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00


Radical anything goes singles, doubles don’t matter its radical. Anything higher than a 37" lock up.
1st place $400.00 2nd place $150.00 

If their single pump radical cars coming and their is enough then we may separate the single and doubles.



Trucks- single and double pump winner takes the whole pot.


CARS $40.00 entry 
Trucks $50.00 entry

Any questions call me at (559)333-2451 or chirps me at 117*930*2758


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

can some1 help me out on what color of pinstripes on this


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84regal_@May 7 2009, 03:33 PM~13818309
> *can some1 help me out on what color of pinstripes on
> 
> 
> ...


i say gray and silver leafing


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84regal_@May 7 2009, 04:33 PM~13818309
> *can some1 help me out on what color of pinstripes on
> 
> 
> ...


Your striper should be able to show you the colors right away.


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@May 6 2009, 11:30 PM~13811078
> *YOU CAN MAKE CHINAS WORK TOO
> *


 :yes:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

are those 14x6


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@May 7 2009, 06:42 PM~13819496
> *are those 14x6
> *


14x7


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

how i dont see any scrape on the tires


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

i can cruise with it slammed all the way without any rubs. :cheesy: 
plus i have 175s


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

this is as low as it gets.


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

my homies caddy


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cuate64_@May 7 2009, 06:19 PM~13820361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 THATS BAD ASS


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@May 7 2009, 12:30 AM~13811078
> *YOU CAN MAKE CHINAS WORK TOO
> *


I heard something like this before. Do you use a drum for the brakes from a different car or something?


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@May 7 2009, 08:32 PM~13820488
> *I heard something like this before.  Do you use a drum for the brakes from a different car or something?
> *


 :no: . mines all the same. just trimmed the bottom quarter, and the skirt.


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@May 7 2009, 07:25 PM~13821052
> *:no: . mines all the same. just trimmed the bottom quarter, and the skirt.
> *


the clip on the right side


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

*I got a quick question fellas*

I need some help with my 96 Big Body. I'm almost 100% sure its the distributor. It sounds like its coming from the distributor. When I try to start the car I have power but no ignition fire. Just a clicking sound. Now my question is....how do I go about changing the distributor? I see the cap and 4 wires......but what do I need to take off? Do I get plugs and wires along with the new cap.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@May 7 2009, 10:57 PM~13823019
> *I got a quick question fellas
> 
> I need some help with my 96 Big Body. I'm almost 100% sure its the distributor. It sounds like its coming from the distributor. When I try to start the car I have power but no ignition fire. Just a clicking sound. Now my question is....how do I go about changing the distributor? I see the cap and 4 wires......but what do I need to take off? Do I get plugs and wires along with the new cap.
> *



IF ALL YOU HEAR IS CLICKING , WOULDN'T THAT BE YOUR STARTER FAILING ???


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@May 7 2009, 09:59 PM~13823041
> *IF ALL YOU HEAR IS CLICKING , WOULDN'T THAT BE YOUR STARTER FAILING ???
> *


I thought about that but its coming from the distributor. Not to mention that when it did start it was shaking just a little like it might be a bad wire or something. :dunno: this is the first for me with this cadi. I've had a couple before but not had this problem.


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

im having toruble with my 93 fleet it has no power when i try to drive and one piston is not firing so i changed my wires and plugs and still no so we checked the compression and its good but i still have no power theres no knocking either does anyone know what it could be


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@May 7 2009, 10:27 AM~13815135
> *how can i make chinas work i got 185s on em cant find 175s
> *


oldsmoble fanatic got 175 in stock. that who got me mine


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 7 2009, 04:20 PM~13818759
> *i say gray and silver leafing
> *


that will set that lac off just right silver leaf and grey strips.what color are the guttz


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@May 7 2009, 10:57 PM~13823019
> *I got a quick question fellas
> 
> I need some help with my 96 Big Body. I'm almost 100% sure its the distributor. It sounds like its coming from the distributor. When I try to start the car I have power but no ignition fire. Just a clicking sound. Now my question is....how do I go about changing the distributor? I see the cap and 4 wires......but what do I need to take off? Do I get plugs and wires along with the new cap.
> *


they do sell a distributer rebuild kit. and yes change the plugs and wires and the water pump has 2 come off and dont lose the dist key . very easy 2 lose


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@May 8 2009, 01:03 AM~13823082
> *I thought about that but its coming from the distributor. Not to mention that when it did start it was shaking just a little like it might be a bad wire or something. :dunno:  this is the first for me with this cadi. I've had a couple before but not had this problem.
> *


i had a very simular issue, ontop of changing the distributor and all the plugs and wires i also needed a new fuel pump. check your fuel pump fuse and see if its blown.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93+May 8 2009, 12:24 AM~13823779-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it cant be the fuel pump. I started it this morning and it ran like a champ. But the check engine light is on now. I'mma take to the shop and have them run a dianogstic on it. thanks for for answering. 

Big Bodies to the fullest!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 7 2009, 04:20 PM~13818759
> *i say gray and silver leafing
> *


x2


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@May 8 2009, 07:39 AM~13824894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@May 8 2009, 09:47 AM~13824975
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


you rollin in that big cruise goin on?


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)




----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@May 7 2009, 07:25 PM~13821052
> *:no: . mines all the same. just trimmed the bottom quarter, and the skirt.
> *


can i get some pics with the skirt off and of the quarter


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER+May 6 2009, 09:14 PM~13808722-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nono: Not always. Look at my thread. :uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@May 8 2009, 09:35 AM~13824853
> *thank you for input.  Will keep that in mind.
> 
> it cant be the fuel pump. I started it this morning and it ran like a champ. But the check engine light is on now. I'mma take to the shop and have them run a dianogstic on it. thanks for for answering.
> ...


:roflmao: Wait, how can it NOT be the fuel pump because it ran, yet it HAS to be the distributor. It needs a distributor to run too. 

Like my girl's car started and ran like a champ, then wouldn't run. I guess it can't be the cam position sensor. Oh wait, it is. 

Anything can go wrong at any time. The thing with fuel pumps is they're flaky too. They'll work, then won't, then they might work again. They're just mechanical...


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

13s on Fleetwoods thread

Some people have no problems running 13x7 Chinas. Some people have a rub only on one side, and can even shift the body. Me, well mine rubbed rim on BOTH sides.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@May 7 2009, 11:34 PM~13823275
> *im having toruble with my 93 fleet it has no power when i try to drive and one piston is not firing so i changed my wires and plugs and still no so we checked the compression and its good but i still have no power theres no knocking either does anyone know what it could be
> *


TRY FUEL INJECTION CLEANER FOR YOUR INJECTORS .


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 8 2009, 08:54 AM~13825622
> *Why?  I thought Zenith has the same offset as Dayton?
> *


*NOPE THEY DON'T & IF SOME 1 IS TELLING 
YOU THEY DO THEY ARE FULL OF SHIT !!!!!
I JUST HELPED MY HOMIE A FEW MONTHS 
AGO WHO FELL FOR THAT BULLSHIT & HE
BOUGHT A BRAND NEW SET OF ZENITHS , 
WELL GUESS WHAT , THEY RUBBED . HE ENDED 
UP TRADING HIS BROTHER THE NEW 
ZENITHS FOR THE DAYTONS HE HAD ON HIS 
IMPALA .*


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@May 8 2009, 08:22 AM~13825304
> *you rollin in that big cruise goin on?
> *


i wish.....im not ready yet.....im lay off from work so its taking me more time to come out.....


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84regal+May 7 2009, 02:33 PM~13818309-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x3... unless you have gold emblems on your car... but it looks like you have all chrome, right?


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@May 8 2009, 07:22 AM~13825304
> *you rollin in that big cruise goin on?
> *


Big cruise? :cheesy: 

What big cruise??? :dunno:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@May 8 2009, 11:12 AM~13825801
> *NOPE THEY DON'T & IF SOME 1 IS TELLING
> YOU THEY DO THEY ARE FULL OF SHIT !!!!!
> I JUST HELPED MY HOMIE A FEW MONTHS
> ...


:0 Wow...seems like one of those things that just spreads around the forums, that Ds and NEW Zs (the old ones had different offsets, closer to Chinas, I had heard) have the same offset.


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

will ds with 185s rub


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@May 8 2009, 01:05 PM~13826897
> *will ds with 185s rub
> *


Twig had 185s at one point, and I don't think they rubbed for him.


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@May 8 2009, 08:05 AM~13825725
> *TRY FUEL INJECTION CLEANER FOR YOUR INJECTORS .
> *


cool thanks for the info but its fixed it was the distributor cap and rotor


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@May 8 2009, 10:39 AM~13824894
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN THIS PIC IS GOING ON BEST L.I.L. PICS


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@May 8 2009, 07:55 PM~13831845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@May 8 2009, 06:55 PM~13831845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats special bout these? just the 1/4 top?


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@May 8 2009, 08:16 PM~13832575
> *whats special bout these? just the 1/4 top?
> *


Mine has the 1/4 top and it's a stock Brougham. I heard though the dealership brougham package is better.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> > [/quote
> 
> 
> diggin that red on red


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> *NICE SHOT HOMIE *


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

i heard the nintey was front wheel drive


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@May 8 2009, 07:55 PM~13831845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

~CADDY BIG BODY RAFFLE~
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=464280


:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@May 8 2009, 09:16 PM~13832575
> *whats special bout these? just the 1/4 top?
> *


That's not a quarter top...


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@May 9 2009, 04:02 PM~13838526
> *That's not a quarter top...
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: half top


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

Will get interior shots tomorrow.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@May 9 2009, 04:02 PM~13838526
> *That's not a quarter top...
> 
> 
> ...


Thats clean, player. :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## OURTIME~CC619 (May 9, 2009)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OURTIME~CC619_@May 9 2009, 09:06 PM~13840558
> *
> *


I actually picked that car up in Mission Hills from an old man. :thumbsup:


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

CLEAN.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@May 9 2009, 09:57 PM~13840483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean :thumbsup: how many miles


----------



## OURTIME~CC619 (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@May 9 2009, 09:57 PM~13840483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Ive had blue and green I would like red next.nice bro


----------



## Mr_Suavecito64 (Nov 11, 2006)

how's it going homies i just picked up a 96 my self and im getting ready to juice it up but i have a couple questions..i wanna be able to do pretty high standing 3s so what kind of mods should i do and how many batteries should i run to be able to do it???any feedback will be appreciated..thanks


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@May 9 2009, 10:24 PM~13841043
> *clean  :thumbsup: how many miles
> *


It has 130,000.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr_Suavecito64_@May 9 2009, 10:56 PM~13841253
> *how's it going homies i just picked up a 96 my self and im getting ready to juice it up but i have a couple questions..i wanna be able to do pretty high standing 3s so what kind of mods should i do and how many batteries should i run to be able to do it???any feedback will be appreciated..thanks
> *


 you might wanna fiber glass the quarters panels. Not that its really gonna help.....it still will buckle. Oh, and do coil over....that might help.


----------



## CADDY925 (Dec 15, 2008)

heres mine


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@May 9 2009, 09:22 PM~13840201
> *Will get interior shots tomorrow.
> 
> 
> ...


dam dat 1/2 top looks fuckin nice!!!! i like it alot more than the 1/4 top!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@May 9 2009, 05:02 PM~13838526
> *That's not a quarter top...
> 
> 
> ...


Clean!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

seen this car today,pulled into wal mart.sanangelo tx,are you at goodfellow?by the way very nice,


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 8 2009, 11:16 AM~13825838
> *Big cruise?  :cheesy:
> 
> What big cruise???  :dunno:
> *


memorial day weekend, 
big cruise goin down around waldorf.. and rest of the DMV 
there some talk of it on LRC


----------



## MAC MINO (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAC MINO_@May 10 2009, 08:06 PM~13847278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like that Grill Dogg!!!


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 1 2009, 08:44 AM~13753535
> *I think your right about the fuses. I looked at this morning and theres a bunch of fuses missing. but the cover panel is gone and i dont know what amp fuses to use in those spots or what those spots are for.
> 
> Any body have a diagram for it or a pic of it?? :dunno:
> ...


so i found the fuse for the dome lights. it was 1 of the missing ones. i put the fuse in but then the light never fuckin turned off. i gotta believe thats why the fuse was taken out. but the radio still didnt work after i changed some fuses the climate control and the digtal gage went out. lol i dont know what happened the shit just dont work no more.

im thinkin i should just leave it alone until i get some 1 who knows what the hell they are doin to look at it :biggrin:


----------



## MAC MINO (Dec 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 10 2009, 08:12 PM~13847347
> *I like that Grill Dogg!!!
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Lac-of-Respect, MAC MINO, BIGMANDO, Lacman84, Scrilla, lorenzo10, mkvelidadon, Rocksolid420

DAMN!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAC MINO_@May 10 2009, 11:06 PM~13847278
> *
> 
> 
> ...




You Repainted The Moldings And Added The Outer Grille Shell?

Any Other Changes?


----------



## Mr_Suavecito64 (Nov 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@May 10 2009, 10:04 AM~13843049
> *you might wanna fiber glass the quarters panels. Not that its really gonna help.....it still will buckle. Oh, and do coil over....that might help.
> *


cool


----------



## MAC MINO (Dec 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 10 2009, 08:20 PM~13847447
> *You Repainted The Moldings And Added The Outer Grille Shell?
> 
> Any Other Changes?
> *


yeah and booty kit
all pumps,batteries,chrome cylinders,rims,tires,t.v,front bumper,and got ac fixed


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAC MINO_@May 10 2009, 08:46 PM~13847688
> *yeah and booty kit
> *


 :0 You said Booty :roflmao:


----------



## MAC MINO (Dec 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAC MINO_@May 11 2009, 12:06 AM~13847278
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice grille for real where'd you get it. :thumbsup:


----------



## MAC MINO (Dec 4, 2008)

> nice grille for real where'd you get it.  :thumbsup:
> [/b]


made it cut up a billet and a e&g :uh: the e&g was missin some bars 
it was on an old hopper i had


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: MRDRIFTER626, langeberg, eyeneff
sup homies :wave: :wave:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 4 2009, 07:01 AM~13776850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@May 11 2009, 02:14 PM~13852077
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: MRDRIFTER626, langeberg, eyeneff
> sup homies :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAC MINO_@May 10 2009, 11:46 PM~13847688
> *yeah and booty kit
> all pumps,batteries,chrome cylinders,rims,tires,t.v,front bumper,and got ac fixed
> *





:thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@May 9 2009, 07:15 PM~13838568
> *:biggrin: half top
> *


Receding hair line.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

This is my 93... gonna get a new makeover in the next couple of months....


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SocioSCadi530_@May 11 2009, 03:52 PM~13854203
> *This is my 93... gonna get a new makeover in the next couple of  months....
> 
> 
> ...


Cant beat 13's on these rides :thumbsup: Just looks sick.


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@May 11 2009, 08:10 PM~13858278
> *Cant beat 13's on these rides :thumbsup: Just looks sick.
> *


x2!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 11 2009, 09:45 PM~13858716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

For sale is this 1993 cadillac fleetwood brougham. fully reinforced with 3 pump set up. Car runs good, needs minor work, I have most parts that the car needs. please pm me if interested car was built and is in Miami. 5500


----------



## English (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 12 2009, 04:45 AM~13858716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 12 2009, 05:09 AM~13860329
> *For sale is this 1993 cadillac fleetwood brougham. fully reinforced with 3 pump set up. Car runs good, needs minor work, I have most parts that the car needs. please pm me if interested car was built and is in Miami. 5500
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 12 2009, 03:09 AM~13860329
> *For sale is this 1993 cadillac fleetwood brougham. fully reinforced with 3 pump set up. Car runs good, needs minor work, I have most parts that the car needs. please pm me if interested car was built and is in Miami. 5500
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

para arriba :thumbsup:

and for my american folks 

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 11 2009, 09:45 PM~13858716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

:0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@May 12 2009, 09:07 PM~13867508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn...props


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@May 12 2009, 06:07 PM~13867508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


If ya don't mind me askin whats the setup like in the trunk??? :nicoderm:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@May 12 2009, 06:07 PM~13867508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow that shit is insane!


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@May 12 2009, 07:07 PM~13867508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 SICK!


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

HERES THE OTHER SIDE


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@May 12 2009, 09:41 PM~13867816
> *If ya don't mind me askin whats the setup like in the trunk???    :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@May 12 2009, 09:18 PM~13868190
> *HERES THE OTHER SIDE
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*thats the winnin combo,.. 3 pumps, 8 batts, 16's a slip and some upper adjustables.. be three wheelin an dealin  :biggrin: :thumbsup: looks good holmes :biggrin: *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@May 12 2009, 11:58 PM~13869274
> *thats the winnin combo,.. 3 pumps, 8 batts, 16's a slip and some upper adjustables.. be three wheelin an dealin   :biggrin:  :thumbsup: looks good holmes :biggrin:
> *


YEAH IT IS BUT I ONLY HAVE 14s IN THE REAR AND NO SLIP.......WORKING ON GETTING THE SLIP.....AND THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@May 12 2009, 06:07 PM~13867508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13+May 12 2009, 06:07 PM~13867508-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET 3WHEEL


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@May 13 2009, 12:17 AM~13869453
> *YEAH IT IS BUT I ONLY HAVE 14s IN THE REAR AND NO SLIP.......WORKING ON GETTING THE SLIP.....AND THANKS HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


  looks good


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@May 12 2009, 07:07 PM~13867508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's a mean 3!!!!!


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Crazy. It's for sale in Miami. Don't like it too much. mybe if it was done in a different way.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

fuck it, i think im just gonna buy a new owners manuel, any body know when i can kind them cheap? :dunno:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 13 2009, 03:08 PM~13874899
> *fuck it, i think im just gonna buy a new owners manuel, any body know when i can kind them cheap? :dunno:
> *


eGay. Or I have an extra one for a '93.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 13 2009, 01:09 PM~13874912
> *eGay.  Or I have an extra one for a '93.
> *


i need a 94 unless the shit is the same for a 93.

my fuses are all fucked up im pretty sure cuz nothing works properly :uh:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

TTT For Scrilla's Raffle

1993 Fleetwood Raffle Topic


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 11 2009, 09:45 PM~13858716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice pic


----------



## 58wag (Jan 27, 2008)

just picked this up today
























already got rid of the 14's with the 75 series, now it's on 13's, looks so much better


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

can someone please pm me and let me know how to make chinas work on the rear of my 95.. they dont rub by much, but they do run and have marked up the tires. i'm running 13s btw
and i know this question has been asked 7million and one times.. and I know the real answer is get D's... but i just cant afford them


----------



## B.dizzle (Mar 1, 2008)

quick ? does anybody no what dealer code 16661 is for the 96's is :dunno: i took my car in to get the emissions test done so i can get plates,it wouldn't pass,they said code 16661 came up & that the car had a misfire,i changed the plugs,wires,airfiter,fuelfiter,pcvvalve, still didnt pass,i have no clue what to change next, any help would be apprieciated thanks....


----------



## OURTIME~CC619 (May 9, 2009)

Any body running the 27 inch chrome shocks in the rear?I have 12's coil overs in the back but I want it to lay.Have these shocks worked for anyone?


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

I gotta question about the vinyl tops...........are they shells or just padded? I gotta baldy with a sunroof and want to put a vinyl on it.


----------



## LowProLac (Nov 4, 2008)

What is everyone doin about brake dust? I got it pretty bad and I'm about to throw some white wires on... should I get dust sheilds and does anyone know what kind will work?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@May 13 2009, 03:00 PM~13875967
> * nice pic
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 58wag (Jan 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowProLac_@May 13 2009, 11:07 PM~13880145
> *What is everyone doin about brake dust? I got it pretty bad and I'm about to throw some white wires on... should I get dust sheilds and does anyone know what kind will work?
> *


i don't think dust shields would look good(jusy my opinion) just have a spray bottle of wheel cleaner in you're car and clean them every otherday.


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@May 13 2009, 03:18 AM~13868190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS :thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@May 13 2009, 11:44 PM~13879814
> *I gotta question about the vinyl tops...........are they shells or just padded? I gotta baldy with a sunroof and want to put a vinyl on it.
> *


well since you have nothing. im guessing its up to u to choose you can either go with the padding or a shell top pick your poison :cheesy: 


to be honest with you.....ive had the padded on both of mine and i dont like it. thats why i baught shell tops for both :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by turnin-heads_@May 13 2009, 07:37 PM~13878948
> *can someone please pm me and let me know how to make chinas work on the rear of my 95.. they dont rub by much, but they do run and have marked up the tires. i'm running 13s btw
> and i know this question has been asked 7million and one times.. and I know the real answer is get D's... but i just cant afford them
> *


Take off the rear wheels & look at the inside of the Quarters if your wheels have already hit you will have smooth spots there get a hard rubber mallot & hit those spots in That should do it


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@May 14 2009, 12:20 AM~13880345
> *BADASS :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowProLac_@May 14 2009, 12:07 AM~13880145
> *What is everyone doin about brake dust? I got it pretty bad and I'm about to throw some white wires on... should I get dust sheilds and does anyone know what kind will work?
> *


BUY THE GOOD BRAKE PADS..........DONT GO CHEAP


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

My Brothers 93


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowProLac_@May 13 2009, 09:07 PM~13880145
> *What is everyone doin about brake dust? I got it pretty bad and I'm about to throw some white wires on... should I get dust sheilds and does anyone know what kind will work?
> *


IT ALL DEPENDS ON THE QUALITY OF BRAKES YOU USE, I NEVER HAVE A PROBLEM WITH BRAKE DUST, I RUN THE *PFC CARBON-METALLICS* BRAKE PADS FROM AUTO ZONE. THEY'RE A LITTLE MORE EXPENSIVE, BUT NO PROBLEMS WITH BRAKE DUST


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@May 13 2009, 10:23 PM~13881145
> *BUY THE GOOD BRAKE PADS..........DONT GO CHEAP
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@May 13 2009, 09:23 PM~13881149
> *My Brothers 93
> 
> 
> ...


yeah its clean...i seen it....! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

I PICKED IT UP ON FEB. MY 94 FLEETWOOD STILL WORKING ON IT~


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty+May 13 2009, 03:14 PM~13874960-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the elusive 4x4 Fleetwood? That thing is sky high! :wow:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 14 2009, 05:56 AM~13882862
> *Sorry man.   Check eBay.
> :scrutinize:  Codes are 2-3 digits.  I've never seen that code before. :dunno:
> Is that the elusive 4x4 Fleetwood?  That thing is sky high! :wow:
> *


IT WAS LIFTED TO FIT 24 :angry: BUT NOT ANYMORE :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 14 2009, 05:56 AM~13882862
> *Sorry man.   Check eBay.
> :scrutinize:  Codes are 2-3 digits.  I've never seen that code before. :dunno:
> Is that the elusive 4x4 Fleetwood?  That thing is sky high! :wow:
> *


yea i ordered one yesterday, thanks bro


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@May 14 2009, 02:23 AM~13881149
> *My Brothers 93
> 
> 
> ...



always liked this one... 
and the DELGADO BROS. got down on pinstripping


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turnin-heads_@May 13 2009, 10:37 PM~13878948
> *can someone please pm me and let me know how to make chinas work on the rear of my 95.. they dont rub by much, but they do run and have marked up the tires. i'm running 13s btw
> and i know this question has been asked 7million and two times.. and I know the real answer is get D's... but i just cant afford them
> *


fixed


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@May 14 2009, 09:07 AM~13882909
> *IT WAS LIFTED TO FIT 24 :angry:  BUT NOT ANYMORE :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: good man





























wait.... you did bring it _down_ right? :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@May 14 2009, 01:06 AM~13882346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That shit is clean right there!!


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## B.dizzle (Mar 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@May 14 2009, 06:07 AM~13882909
> *IT WAS LIFTED TO FIT 24 :angry:  BUT NOT ANYMORE :biggrin:
> *


 went to the dealer today, the DTC P16661 code is the Malfunction Indicator Lamp Control Circuit, (PCM) module controls the power to it, basicilly means my check engine light won't come on,& it has to to pass emissions..


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

to the tippy top


----------



## CADDY925 (Dec 15, 2008)

anyone know how to make the speedo work again after unplugging it?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@May 14 2009, 06:07 AM~13882909
> *IT WAS LIFTED TO FIT 24 :angry:  BUT NOT ANYMORE :biggrin:
> *


Glad you saved it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADDY925_@May 14 2009, 11:02 PM~13890673
> *anyone know how to make the speedo work again after unplugging it?
> *





Plug It Back In? :dunno:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 15 2009, 09:14 AM~13894585
> *Plug It Back In? :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 15 2009, 06:14 AM~13894585
> *Plug It Back In? :dunno:
> *


lol I was going to day the same thing.


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## CADDY925 (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADDY925_@May 14 2009, 08:02 PM~13890673
> *anyone know how to make the speedo work again after unplugging it?
> *


AND PLUGGING IT BACK IN IS THERE A CODE I HAVE TO ENTER OR GO TO THE DEALER


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

nyd40cal's caddy :biggrin: uffin: 









[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@May 16 2009, 07:30 PM~13907531
> *nyd40cal's  caddy :biggrin:  uffin:
> 
> 
> ...



nice 3....not bad for no chain :biggrin:


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

im looking to get a fleetwood in a couple weeks. i have looked through this topic but didnt see an answer. im sure its been asked. will some china 13's bolt right up, or will i have to grind and add spacer? i know the whole offset deal with chinas, daytons, and zeniths. im mainly concerned with fron. i know i have to cut the inner skirt to make the rears fit. thanks


----------



## 58wag (Jan 27, 2008)

[/img]










i have a stupid question, do you just put in larger strokes in the front to get this much lift? or what else do you have to do.


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58wag_@May 16 2009, 09:06 PM~13908489
> *[/img]
> 
> 
> ...


they something about extending the lower a arm or spindal somehting like that i do not know for sure


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 58wag_@May 16 2009, 08:06 PM~13908489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NIIIIICE


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 58wag_@May 16 2009, 07:06 PM~13908489
> *[/img]
> 
> 
> ...


damn that lock up is tight! I'm definitely felling that! As for how they do it? I dont know. but I sure would like too......... by looking at it I would think it has something to do with the ears or the top a-arm to fold down more.


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@May 17 2009, 06:31 AM~13909605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Your continental kit needs this homie:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 58wag_@May 16 2009, 08:06 PM~13908489
> *[/img]
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: 






















:biggrin:


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@May 16 2009, 11:58 PM~13910332
> *Your continental kit needs this homie:
> 
> 
> ...


 :no: 
got this coming


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

very nice pics and clean caddy :thumbsup:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@May 16 2009, 10:31 PM~13909605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good UCE, let me drive it USO i miss mine.................... :biggrin:


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

hey guys anyone know what color this is? thanks


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

^^^nice^^^


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by specialk11232_@May 17 2009, 11:30 AM~13912077
> *hey guys anyone know what color this is? thanks
> 
> 
> ...


try tangerine kandy maybee?


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 17 2009, 11:05 AM~13912263
> *try tangerine kandy maybee?
> *


vomit color? :cheesy:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@May 16 2009, 11:31 PM~13909605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REAL NICE :biggrin:


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@May 17 2009, 01:09 PM~13912286
> *vomit color?  :cheesy:
> *


must be eating some funky shit if thats the color of your vomit :0


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by specialk11232_@May 17 2009, 05:19 PM~13914365
> *must be eating some funky shit if thats the color of your vomit  :0
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## killakali (Dec 22, 2007)

So what type of set up do you need to make a fleetwood 3 wheel?


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

rolling 3 wheel can be done with a 2 pump...but for a standing 3 you will need 3 pumps unless you have a bridge. Im adding a 3rd to mine to do so


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

Rollin on Vogues


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 17 2009, 11:12 PM~13915383
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: can't wait for the picnic down there, big body heaven :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@May 17 2009, 10:31 PM~13915630
> *:thumbsup: can't wait for the picnic down there, big body heaven  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@May 17 2009, 11:31 PM~13915630
> *:thumbsup: can't wait for the picnic down there, big body heaven  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@May 16 2009, 09:31 PM~13909605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  
LOOKIN GOOD UCE!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@May 17 2009, 08:31 PM~13915630
> *:thumbsup: can't wait for the picnic down there, big body heaven  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff+May 14 2009, 10:15 AM~13884818-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW TELL ME BOUT IT. JUST WAITING ON MY WHEELS TO BE DONE


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D+May 17 2009, 11:33 PM~13915657-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 You coming down? I heard you got some ok Caddies too  :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADDY925_@May 15 2009, 06:21 PM~13898859
> *AND PLUGGING IT BACK IN IS THERE A CODE I HAVE TO ENTER OR GO TO THE DEALER
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@May 16 2009, 09:57 PM~13908010
> *im looking to get a fleetwood in a couple weeks. i have looked through this topic but didnt see an answer. im sure its been asked. will some china 13's bolt right up, or will i have to grind and add spacer? i know the whole offset deal with chinas, daytons, and zeniths. im mainly concerned with fron. i know i have to cut the inner skirt  to make the rears fit. thanks
> *


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 17 2009, 11:12 PM~13915383
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn "D" im feeling the blue...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@May 18 2009, 01:08 PM~13920639
> *realized after I posted that the first one was yours.  :0  The blue looks good :thumbsup:
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


kricket is the King of cadillacs!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 18 2009, 07:46 PM~13923690
> *damn "D" im feeling the blue...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90+May 16 2009, 09:57 PM~13908010-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You think you know....but 20 pages later, you'll have no idea :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=386002

It really comes down to how low you go. Most of the people I've seen running 13x7 China's in the rear aren't very low. Most of the people who can't fit them are. Of course, there's always exceptions


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 18 2009, 06:47 PM~13923702
> *kricket is the King of cadillacs!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Figured most people in here knew that already  :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> Rollin on Vogues
> /quote]
> 
> 
> This was repainted huh? Kind of looks like my factory paint but lighter, pics of the top color?


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@May 16 2009, 11:58 PM~13910332
> *Your continental kit needs this homie:
> 
> 
> ...


Booty kit with the new cap


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

nice and clean billy :thumbsup:


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 18 2009, 11:34 PM~13930356
> *nice and clean billy :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

what up USO where did you get the cap for your booty kit


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@May 19 2009, 12:14 AM~13930243
> *Booty kit with the new cap
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING CLEAN USO


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@May 19 2009, 12:14 AM~13930243
> *Booty kit with the new cap
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@May 19 2009, 04:14 AM~13930243
> *Booty kit with the new cap
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN HARD-ON :biggrin:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@May 19 2009, 08:14 AM~13930243
> *Booty kit with the new cap
> 
> 
> ...


That's clean. What kind of cap is that?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> Rollin on Vogues
> [/b]


That's what I'm talking about! :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@May 19 2009, 12:14 AM~13930243
> *Booty kit with the new cap
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: CAR LOOKS REAL GOOD


----------



## LowProLac (Nov 4, 2008)

Have any of you guys changed anything to make your gear ratio back to stock? I just put 13s on my 95 and my gas mileage went wayy down! But I guess you got to pay to play


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@May 18 2009, 11:14 PM~13930243
> *Booty kit with the new cap
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@May 17 2009, 08:31 PM~13915630
> *:thumbsup: can't wait for the picnic down there, big body heaven  :biggrin:
> *


looking good puto... :biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Anybody know were to get a new oem carpet for these fleets????


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Volo+May 19 2009, 08:22 AM~13932815-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> DAMN HARD-ON  :biggrin:
> [/b]





> _Originally posted by porky79+May 19 2009, 04:29 AM~13930969-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for all the comments guys, The cap is from the 07 and newer cadillac DTS, pretty much the closest fit i could find on a cap with the new emblems, but it turned out ok


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

can anyone post up some interior pics. i need to find a good place to put my switch plate. thanks in advance.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

.1


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@May 19 2009, 03:00 PM~13935497
> *can anyone post up some interior pics. i need to find a good place to put my switch plate. thanks in advance.
> *


I have mine mounted under the ash tray in the center. Personally, I didn't like it on the left. It was too tight getting in and out of the car.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

thanks for all the pics. they were a big help


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

I would love to see someone use these for switch extensions.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@May 18 2009, 11:37 PM~13928337
> *Figured most people in here knew that already  :biggrin:
> *


Just renforcing that statement... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

anbody wit info for oem carpet?????


----------



## LowProLac (Nov 4, 2008)

Any pics of stock with 13's? I just got 13's on my 95.. I'm post up pics tomorrow..


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 19 2009, 11:43 AM~13933659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM WISH THE CAMERA WAS A LIL MORE TO THE LEFT :biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@May 19 2009, 11:11 PM~13942872
> *DAMM WISH THE CAMERA WAS A LIL MORE TO THE LEFT :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## killakali (Dec 22, 2007)

Where can buy continental kits for my 94 fleet? ebay does not have what im looking for as of right now.


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

just picked up a garage kept 47,000 mile 93. Has a carriage top. What is the going rate to replace this top?


----------



## 81 Cutlass Supreme (Jun 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 4 2009, 03:57 PM~13781076
> *:0  :0
> *


Weres the number to contact u or tnt metal works i want some bro


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@May 20 2009, 06:19 PM~13951173
> *just picked up a garage kept 47,000 mile 93.  Has a carriage top. What is the going rate to replace this top?
> 
> 
> ...


Good looking score! Clean! 

You pick it up off and old couple? :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@May 20 2009, 08:19 PM~13951173
> *just picked up a garage kept 47,000 mile 93.  Has a carriage top. What is the going rate to replace this top?
> 
> 
> ...



thats not a carriage top ...its vinyl so itll be cheaper to replace it...ive heard 300-600 depending on where you go


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 19 2009, 03:17 PM~13935702
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0 old pics of my interior.......still looks the same lol :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@May 21 2009, 08:08 AM~13956546
> *:0 old pics of my interior.......still looks the same lol  :cheesy:
> *


Clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@May 21 2009, 10:08 AM~13956546
> *:0 old pics of my interior.......still looks the same lol  :cheesy:
> *


Any plans on an update? Maybe some more white inside?


----------



## LowProLac (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok so I have cut my skirts and all I need to do to them so my wheels won't rub... Now my tire is rubbin on the inside of the fender... Does anyone know a good way to fix this? Grind it, beat it.. Anything?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 21 2009, 11:21 AM~13957180
> *Any plans on an update? Maybe some more white inside?
> *


working on that next...trunk will be done in the next week or 2...redone a few things in there...........then ill be getting a new pink top....then this winter ill be taking the car to the guy who puts the top on to do the interior...white pillow tops with pink piping


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowProLac_@May 21 2009, 12:12 PM~13957666
> *Ok so I have cut my skirts and all I need to do to them so my wheels won't rub... Now my tire is rubbin on the inside of the fender... Does anyone know a good way to fix this? Grind it, beat it.. Anything?
> *



yeah.... just cut that lip off , but leave the 2 holes for where the skirt pushes in.





















mine sits lower than a pack of smokes........and drives like this with no rubbing at all


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)




----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 21 2009, 01:52 PM~13960015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that red one is looking good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Kneedeepdonthate (Mar 28, 2009)

what's up loweider fanatics


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

HERE'S A COUPLE OF PICS FROM MY PHOTO SHOOT FEATURED IN THE JULY ISSUE OF LOWRIDER :biggrin: . 
A BIG THANKS TO MY PHOTOGRAPHER EL VOLO, "EL MACHETE" FROM ESTUDIO DOS, AND THE MODEL VANESSA


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 21 2009, 10:43 AM~13956330
> *Good looking score! Clean!
> 
> You pick it up off and old couple?  :biggrin:
> *


thanks.. this thing is so clean its not funny.. you can eat off the door jams 

yea they are in the trunk, haha Getting extended skirts and E/G Grill tomorrow


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@May 21 2009, 10:56 AM~13956434
> *thats not a carriage top ...its vinyl so itll be cheaper to replace it...ive heard 300-600 depending on where you go
> *


 thanks.. thought it looked pretty simple to me


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

wat up fellas yo whats da diff between 13 an 14's on a fleet ?


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@May 21 2009, 03:40 PM~13961884
> *wat up fellas yo whats da diff between 13 an 14's on a fleet ?
> *


Looks, Handling, Supsension, Gas, Speed, Speedo, Durability.....


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@May 21 2009, 08:07 PM~13962141
> *Looks, Handling, Supsension, Gas, Speed, Speedo, Durability.....
> *


so 14x7s on a Fleet? whats the MPG go to with the 14s


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@May 21 2009, 07:31 PM~13962364
> *so 14x7s on a Fleet? whats the MPG go to with the 14s
> *



who the fuck knows........but you ain't gettin 14x7 on the back of the fleet......you need the 14x6's :biggrin: 



all I know is my speedometer say I'm doing 80, but I'm only doing like 50 or 60 tops. :uh:


----------



## LowProLac (Nov 4, 2008)

How much air you guys runnin in 13s?


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@May 21 2009, 04:31 PM~13962364
> *so 14x7s on a Fleet? whats the MPG go to with the 14s
> *


You can run either 14s or 13s homie. Just tah let you know though if you're not fucking with Dayton then you'll have to make chinas fit by putting in some work. MPG to go? I guess depends how fast you drive.


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@May 21 2009, 06:53 PM~13962566
> *who the fuck knows........but you ain't gettin 14x7 on the back of the fleet......you need the 14x6's :biggrin:
> all I know is my speedometer say I'm doing 80, but I'm only doing like 50 or 60 tops. :uh:
> *


 :nono: i got 14x7 on the back of my lac homie.


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

and i got 14x7s on mine with 185


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:ugh:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

175s are hard to find DAMN cut me some slacc


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@May 21 2009, 08:53 PM~13962566
> *who the fuck knows........but you ain't gettin 14x7 on the back of the fleet......you need the 14x6's :biggrin:
> all I know is my speedometer say I'm doing 80, but I'm only doing like 50 or 60 tops. :uh:
> *


Well Fuckin Find out :biggrin: ..... I gotta ride like 60 miles to hang out one way so not going to be riding 13s. I already have one car on 13s.. If I have to shorten the rear I'll do that.


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@May 21 2009, 09:48 PM~13963048
> *You can run either 14s or 13s homie. Just tah let you know though if you're not fucking with Dayton then you'll have to make chinas fit by putting in some work. MPG to go? I guess depends how fast you drive.
> *


What about zeniths..


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@May 21 2009, 03:31 PM~13961806
> *HERE'S A COUPLE OF PICS FROM MY PHOTO SHOOT FEATURED IN THE JULY ISSUE OF LOWRIDER :biggrin: .
> A BIG THANKS TO MY PHOTOGRAPHER EL VOLO, "EL MACHETE" FROM ESTUDIO DOS, AND THE MODEL VANESSA
> 
> ...


I just picked up that issue today. The car is clean homie. But every now and then I see you riden in and around Ontario. :thumbsup:


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@May 22 2009, 12:11 AM~13964635
> *175s are hard to find DAMN cut me some slacc
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...%3AIT&viewitem=


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@May 21 2009, 08:52 PM~13965074
> *What about zeniths..
> *


You might be able to run that or if you're on a budget use Showtime's wheels. They use the same offset as Dayton.


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@May 21 2009, 09:05 PM~13965211
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...%3AIT&viewitem=
> *


I think he means 175/75-R14 and those are overpriced IMO.


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

they are wayyyyyy overpriced i payed 420 for my chinas with hancook 175/75/14s mounted and all the blu even came off the bacc tire for free(thanks alot rub lol)its cool now


----------



## LowProLac (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@May 21 2009, 04:02 PM~13961545
> *yeah.... just cut that lip off , but leave the 2 holes for where the skirt pushes in.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie this is a huge tip!!


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowProLac_@May 22 2009, 12:32 AM~13965479
> *Thanks homie this is a huge tip!!
> *


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@May 21 2009, 08:31 PM~13961806
> *HERE'S A COUPLE OF PICS FROM MY PHOTO SHOOT FEATURED IN THE JULY ISSUE OF LOWRIDER :biggrin: .
> A BIG THANKS TO MY PHOTOGRAPHER EL VOLO, "EL MACHETE" FROM ESTUDIO DOS, AND THE MODEL VANESSA
> 
> ...



BEAUTIFUL LAC... THAT LOOKS LIKE THE TUNNEL THAT THEY FILMED ITALIAN JOB


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate+May 21 2009, 11:21 AM~13957180-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1"



> _Originally posted by nyd40cal+May 21 2009, 07:53 PM~13962566-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I run 55 psi.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

I'll say it one more time for the deaf...YOU CAN REPROGRAM YOUR COMPUTER SO YOUR FUCKING SPEEDOMETER AND ODOMETER READ CORRECTLY WITH THE DIFFERENT SIZED WHEELS, THEN YOU MATH INEPT WON'T HAVE TO GUESS HOW FAST YOU'RE GOING. :uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

I need to chill out...Good thing it's a long weekend. :h5: :420:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 22 2009, 05:18 AM~13967013
> *I'll say it one more time for the deaf...YOU CAN REPROGRAM  YOUR COMPUTER SO YOUR FUCKING SPEEDOMETER AND ODOMETER READ CORRECTLY WITH THE DIFFERENT SIZED WHEELS, THEN YOU MATH INEPT WON'T HAVE TO GUESS HOW FAST YOU'RE GOING. :uh:
> *


  HOW DO YOU DO THAT??


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@May 22 2009, 05:28 AM~13967072
> * HOW DO YOU DO THAT??
> *


X2


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 22 2009, 05:18 AM~13967013
> *I'll say it one more time for the deaf...YOU CAN REPROGRAM  YOUR COMPUTER SO YOUR FUCKING SPEEDOMETER AND ODOMETER READ CORRECTLY WITH THE DIFFERENT SIZED WHEELS, THEN YOU MATH INEPT WON'T HAVE TO GUESS HOW FAST YOU'RE GOING. :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 21 2009, 05:52 PM~13960015
> *
> 
> 
> ...



AND* WHY* WOULD YOU DO THIS TOO A LAC..... :tears: :tears:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> AND* WHY* WOULD YOU DO THIS TOO A LAC.....  :tears:  :tears:
> [/b]


IDK, but the speedo says I'm going 60 and I'm actually doing like 76.8. hno: What's my mileage like? :roflmao:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC+May 22 2009, 07:28 AM~13967072-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have to re-flash the PCM. It either has to be done at the vehicle, or send it to someone, but either way it has to be done by someone who knows what they're doing. You can buy a cable and some software to connect a laptop if you're daring/semi-intelligent.

My boy Mike from Twizted Stylz can do it ([email protected]). Some people also use Brian from www.pcmforless.com. Either way, it'll run you about $50 or so. They can also change transmission shift points, air-fuel ratio, timing, etc., if you care about that sort of thing, for an additional charge.


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 22 2009, 05:53 AM~13967244
> *You have to re-flash the PCM.  It either has to be done at the vehicle, or send it to someone, but either way it has to be done by someone who knows what they're doing.  You can buy a cable and some software to connect a laptop if you're daring/semi-intelligent.
> 
> My boy Mike from Twizted Stylz can do it ([email protected]).  Some people also use Brian from www.pcmforless.com.  Either way, it'll run you about $50 or so.  They can also change transmission shift points, air-fuel ratio, timing, etc., if you care about that sort of thing, for an additional charge.
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

so good news. last night me and my pops re did all the fuses and put them in the correct order. got my dash and and everything working again. we also figured out why the raido wasnt working. some one did a hack job with whatever system was in it before i got it. all the speaker wires were cut. so we wired them back up again and all work but the back ones. something is still up with those but it got dark so we called it a night. ill probably look at those tonight

the only thing that still aint working right is the interior lights. they still do not turn off :dunno:

im not sure whats the deal with that. even when i turn the key, put it in drive, DRIVE,turn on the head lights and all that. those damn interior lights just wont turn off.

Does anybody have another idea as to why its doing that and how to fix it? is there some type of door senor or something to look for :dunno:

shit is buggin me :angry:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@May 20 2009, 06:19 PM~13951173
> *just picked up a garage kept 47,000 mile 93.  Has a carriage top. What is the going rate to replace this top?
> 
> 
> ...


clean!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 22 2009, 10:36 AM~13968314
> *so good news. last night me and my pops re did all the fuses and put them in the correct order. got my dash and and everything working again. we also figured out why the raido wasnt working. some one did a hack job with whatever system was in it before i got it. all the speaker wires were cut. so we wired them back up again and all work but the back ones. something is still up with those but it got dark so we called it a night. ill probably look at those tonight
> 
> the only thing that still aint working right is the interior lights. they still do not turn off :dunno:
> ...


Well if they did such a shitty job before they probably crossed some wires also. I would check the back of the fuse panel and make sure that no other jumpers are located behind it. Also take out the fuse # 28 and 29 and see if the lights go out. If they don't they might have a tap into the wire somewhere supplying the power to your interior lights. If they do turn off and your dash does not display a open door I would try to remove the headlamp switch and unplug it and clean the contacts and plug it back in. Because the lamp lights are also controlled with this switch. If that doesn't work try replacing that switch. 
If still nothing get your self a priest and try an exorcism. lol Or a highly qualified mechanic.... Good luck Hope this helped you look in the right direction.


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@May 22 2009, 01:10 AM~13965250
> *I think he means 175/75-R14 and those are overpriced IMO.
> *


I loved the cooper 175/75's Yea that guy must work at Coker with that price


----------



## secondtonone317 (Oct 22, 2008)

any pics of big body on 20in wires?


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 22 2009, 10:17 AM~13969374
> *Well if they did such a shitty job before they probably crossed some wires also. I would check the back of the fuse panel and make sure that no other jumpers are located behind it. Also take out the fuse # 28 and 29 and see if the lights go out. If they don't they might have a tap into the wire somewhere supplying the power to your interior lights. If they do turn off and your dash does not display a open door I would try to remove the headlamp switch and unplug it and clean the contacts and plug it back in. Because the lamp lights are also controlled with this switch. If that doesn't work try replacing that switch.
> If still nothing get your self a priest and try an exorcism. lol Or a highly qualified mechanic.... Good luck Hope this helped you look in the right direction.
> *


yea thank you homie, for all the hope!!

there were a few jumpers last night that we found so i wouldnt at all be surprised if theres more. ill check it out tonight


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by secondtonone317_@May 22 2009, 12:41 PM~13969615
> *any pics of big body on 20in wires?
> *


Lowered 4-1/2" inches, 20" 100 spoke Zenith.


----------



## secondtonone317 (Oct 22, 2008)

20in wires or 14s?

I cant decide weather I should keep my 14s or trade them for 20s.......


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by secondtonone317_@May 22 2009, 12:55 PM~13969764
> *20in wires or 14s?
> *


Huh? You asked for 20s. Those are 20" Zeniths. :dunno:


----------



## secondtonone317 (Oct 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 22 2009, 12:56 PM~13969777
> *Huh?  You asked for 20s.  Those are 20" Zeniths. :dunno:
> *


yeh, I know.....see my edited post


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 22 2009, 01:51 PM~13969711
> *Lowered 4-1/2" inches, 20" 100 spoke Zenith.
> 
> 
> ...


i might do that and call it a day.. what size tire..255-35-20


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by secondtonone317_@May 22 2009, 01:55 PM~13969764
> *20in wires or 14s?
> 
> I cant decide weather I should keep my 14s or trade them for 20s.......
> *


have pics?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Same car, 17" 100 spokes and Vogues









Same car, 13" 100 spokes and Firestones.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@May 22 2009, 12:57 PM~13969793
> *i might do that and call it a day.. what size tire..255-35-20
> *


Yup, I had Kumhos. They were good tires, and cheaper than Pirellis and shit. You'll probably be OK in FL, but up here on the rough roads of NJ I was bending rims every day. :uh:

255/40R20 will give you a little bit more sidewall for comfort and safety of your wheels.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by secondtonone317_@May 22 2009, 12:41 PM~13969615
> *any pics of big body on 20in wires?
> *


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 22 2009, 02:09 PM~13969968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is all me there... SOLD.. haha


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 22 2009, 02:01 PM~13969864
> *Yup, I had Kumhos.  They were good tires, and cheaper than Pirellis and shit.  You'll probably be OK in FL, but up here on the rough roads of NJ I was bending rims every day. :uh:
> 
> 255/40R20 will give you a little bit more sidewall for comfort and safety of your wheels.
> *


Thanks.... Why did DJ Twig have so much trouble with blowing tires back in the day.


----------



## secondtonone317 (Oct 22, 2008)

I think ima just keep rollin on the 14's


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@May 22 2009, 01:15 PM~13970034
> *Thanks.... Why did DJ Twig have so much trouble with blowing tires back in the day.
> *


Still one of the great mysteries of the world. :dunno: Those were 14s though.


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 22 2009, 02:01 PM~13969864
> *Yup, I had Kumhos.  They were good tires, and cheaper than Pirellis and shit.  You'll probably be OK in FL, but up here on the rough roads of NJ I was bending rims every day. :uh:
> 
> 255/40R20 will give you a little bit more sidewall for comfort and safety of your wheels.
> *


i think 40s will look too meaty


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@May 22 2009, 01:21 PM~13970121
> *i think 40s will look too meaty
> *


:yessad:


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 22 2009, 02:16 PM~13970067
> *Still one of the great mysteries of the world.  :dunno:  Those were 14s though.
> *


that would be my luck.. i'd have that issue


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@May 22 2009, 12:52 AM~13965074
> *What about zeniths..
> *


13" on Big Body Fleetwoods '93-'96 
There's talk about 14's there too



> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@May 22 2009, 12:48 AM~13965029
> *If I have to shorten the rear I'll do that.
> *


THE Official BIGBODY RearEnd Topic


Friends don't let friends ride 20's, from one DC -> FL transplant to another  :biggrin:


----------



## OURTIME~CC619 (May 9, 2009)




----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 22 2009, 02:09 PM~13969968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 You know anything about that car?
I think it's my old one before I got it. I know the homie used to have 20's on it, and that looks like his driveway lol
Here's one I had of it









I threw 13's on it as soon as I got it though


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by secondtonone317_@May 22 2009, 02:15 PM~13970042
> *I think ima just keep rollin on the 14's
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:0 whats this...


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

A very stiff disco shirt? :dunno:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 22 2009, 03:02 PM~13971252
> *A very stiff disco shirt? :dunno:
> *


hahaha does look like a shirt...


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@May 22 2009, 03:05 PM~13971282
> *hahaha does look like a shirt...
> 
> 
> ...


Something for under the pumps?


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 22 2009, 04:08 PM~13971312
> *Something for under the pumps?
> *


That's what I was thinking, something for the trunk floor?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

That's what I was thinking. But it would look good under the disco ball at the club too. :cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

trunk floor


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@May 21 2009, 03:31 PM~13961806
> *HERE'S A COUPLE OF PICS FROM MY PHOTO SHOOT FEATURED IN THE JULY ISSUE OF LOWRIDER :biggrin: .
> A BIG THANKS TO MY PHOTOGRAPHER EL VOLO, "EL MACHETE" FROM ESTUDIO DOS, AND THE MODEL VANESSA
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: Hey, thanks Memo! It was a pleasure working with you man... You're good people. :thumbsup:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@May 21 2009, 09:53 PM~13965090
> *I just picked up that issue today. The car is clean homie. But every now and then I see you riden in and around Ontario. :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: YEA ONTARIO'S 1 OF CRUISING SPOTS


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> BEAUTIFUL LAC... THAT LOOKS LIKE THE TUNNEL THAT THEY FILMED ITALIAN JOB
> [/b]


THANKS :biggrin: I DONT KNOW ABOUT THE ITALIAN JOB, BUT I HEARD THEYVE FILMED ALOT OF MOVIES THERE THO


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 22 2009, 03:25 PM~13972429
> *:cheesy: Hey, thanks Memo!  It was a pleasure working with you man... You're good people.  :thumbsup:
> *


  THANK YOU VOLO :biggrin:


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@May 22 2009, 03:13 PM~13970789
> *13" on Big Body Fleetwoods '93-'96
> There's talk about 14's there too
> THE Official BIGBODY RearEnd Topic
> ...


Haha.. I might have to rock the 20s for road trips and the 14s for FL. 

Thanks for the Big Body rear topic


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

any of you big body owners from columbia, MO? i was driving through a neighborhood and saw a red one locked up on 13s with the arms extended.. made me curious..


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 22 2009, 10:56 PM~13974802
> *any of you big body owners from columbia, MO? i was driving through a neighborhood and saw a red one locked up on 13s with the arms extended.. made me curious..
> *


id like to see that car..im in springfield...not to far from columbia


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

TTT FOR LAC LOVERS....


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@May 22 2009, 10:41 PM~13974241
> *Haha.. I might have to rock the 20s for road trips and the 14s for FL.
> 
> Thanks for the Big Body rear topic
> *


No problem homie, just passing on info I found from these good folks


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 22 2009, 08:53 AM~13967244
> *You have to re-flash the PCM.  It either has to be done at the vehicle, or send it to someone, but either way it has to be done by someone who knows what they're doing.  You can buy a cable and some software to connect a laptop if you're daring/semi-intelligent.
> 
> My boy Mike from Twizted Stylz can do it ([email protected]).  Some people also use Brian from www.pcmforless.com.  Either way, it'll run you about $50 or so.  They can also change transmission shift points, air-fuel ratio, timing, etc., if you care about that sort of thing, for an additional charge.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: 
 See.......we need more people like REAL LOWRIDiNG is all about...
Helping each other out.......


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

I want a cheeseburger.


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

bump


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@May 21 2009, 04:31 PM~13961806
> *HERE'S A COUPLE OF PICS FROM MY PHOTO SHOOT FEATURED IN THE JULY ISSUE OF LOWRIDER :biggrin: .
> A BIG THANKS TO MY PHOTOGRAPHER EL VOLO, "EL MACHETE" FROM ESTUDIO DOS, AND THE MODEL VANESSA
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 22 2009, 09:36 AM~13968314
> *so good news. last night me and my pops re did all the fuses and put them in the correct order. got my dash and and everything working again. we also figured out why the raido wasnt working. some one did a hack job with whatever system was in it before i got it. all the speaker wires were cut. so we wired them back up again and all work but the back ones. something is still up with those but it got dark so we called it a night. ill probably look at those tonight
> 
> the only thing that still aint working right is the interior lights. they still do not turn off :dunno:
> ...


i had the same light problem computer keep showing door open the trunk auto was not working when u close the trunk it pulls it down tighter so interlights stay on when u discunet the wires on the latch be fore u close make sure u do not unplug the power wire that runs the romote to pop open the trunk cause then u cant get back in to ur trunk . your problem is in the trunk lid latch atleast my problem was . after u unplug the right ones and u check the lights if some are on press thoes lights they should turn off. hope this helps


----------



## SCRAPN93 (Mar 1, 2006)

THAT FRONT LOCK UP IS SICK HOW DID HE GET IT SO HIGH??? :dunno:





>


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> THAT FRONT LOCK UP IS SICK HOW DID HE GET IT SO HIGH??? :dunno:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> THAT FRONT LOCK UP IS SICK HOW DID HE GET IT SO HIGH??? :dunno:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@May 24 2009, 05:15 PM~13985452
> *i had the same light problem computer keep showing door open the trunk auto was not working when u close the trunk it pulls it down tighter so interlights stay on when u discunet the wires on the latch be fore u close make sure u do not unplug the power wire that runs the romote to pop open the trunk cause then u cant get back in to ur trunk  . your problem is in the trunk lid latch atleast my problem was . after u unplug the right ones and u check the lights if some are on press thoes lights they should turn off. hope this helps
> *


coo ill try that too


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Dont forget there is an LT1 topic on here also  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=363672




















By the way, isnt Scrilla raffling off a 1993 Fleetwood?!  :0 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=464280


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 24 2009, 10:56 PM~13988439
> *its a ancient chinese secret
> *


:scrutinize: :angry:  :rant: :burn: :twak: :banghead:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@May 25 2009, 08:18 AM~13988968
> *Dont forget there is an LT1 topic on here also
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=363672
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

changed the water pump yesterday. didnt take long at all. what seemed to take the longest was bleedin the system from air. anyways it had a leak so hopefully that fixes the problem.

im thinkin the sensor is bad because its still sayin its low on coolant.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@May 25 2009, 05:18 AM~13988968
> *Dont forget there is an LT1 topic on here also
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=363672
> ...


  

hey you added me on myspace huh?


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

Is the radio in the 93 a double din? I have the factory amp looks like a re wire to me :uh:


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@May 25 2009, 03:30 PM~13993021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, that's an old video now... I remember when I first saw it, that's what made me want a black big body Caddy. :biggrin: 

...without the drugs hidden in the tires, of course. :ugh:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

i wonder if those LA wires rubbed :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 25 2009, 04:44 PM~13993140
> *Damn, that's an old video now... I remember when I first saw it, that's what made me want a black big body Caddy.  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...without the drugs hidden in the tires, of course.  :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@May 25 2009, 08:18 AM~13988968
> *By the way, isnt Scrilla raffling off a 1993 Fleetwood?!  :0
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=464280
> *


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:scrutinize:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@May 25 2009, 04:18 AM~13988968
> *By the way, isnt Scrilla raffling off a 1993 Fleetwood?!  :0
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=464280
> *


I heard something about this raffle too... :cheesy:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

:angry:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 26 2009, 02:46 AM~13997863
> *I heard something about this raffle too...  :cheesy:
> *






:0 



Did You Hear Folks Needa Hurry Up And Participate So We Can Find A Winner? :cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

redid my trunk...

before...

















after....





















































































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


almost done still need to put in my other 2 accumulators and chrome noids and itll be done


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

theres also a few details i need to change im sure someone will be nice and point them out lol


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> WHERE CAN I GET THAT GRILLE.....????? :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 25 2009, 03:12 PM~13992466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@May 21 2009, 03:31 PM~13961806
> *HERE'S A COUPLE OF PICS FROM MY PHOTO SHOOT FEATURED IN THE JULY ISSUE OF LOWRIDER :biggrin: .
> A BIG THANKS TO MY PHOTOGRAPHER EL VOLO, "EL MACHETE" FROM ESTUDIO DOS, AND THE MODEL VANESSA
> 
> ...


*CONGRATS on the PHOTO SHOOT HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!! CADDY IS LOOKING REAL NICE. VERY WELL DESERVED..............*
 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@May 26 2009, 09:23 AM~14000172
> *theres also a few details i need to change im sure someone will be nice and point them out lol
> *


Well sence you said something :biggrin: 
On the real I think it looks good the only thing I would have done different is replace the 4 rubber hoses going to the bottom of each dump wit hard lines & the stock carpet over the trunk latch hump has to go other than that its all good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Mario aka LilJuan (Apr 15, 2006)

KOLD GAME 
IN THE WORKS


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

94 :0 up in smoke!!!!


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> > WHERE CAN I GET THAT GRILLE.....????? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

ok i know im going to get critized for this, but
what are these called again. im trying to goggle them but im blank on the name. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> ok i know im going to get critized for this, but
> what are these called again. im trying to goggle them but im blank on the name.  :biggrin:
> [/b]


switch extensions


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 27 2009, 09:10 AM~14011235
> *switch extensions
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@May 26 2009, 06:04 PM~14004420
> *Well sence you said something :biggrin:
> On the real I think it looks good the only thing I would have done different is replace the 4 rubber hoses going to the bottom of each dump wit hard lines & the stock carpet over the trunk latch hump has to go other than that its all good :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


exactly what i wanted to do lol...but money caught up with me ..ill change it up later


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mario aka LilJuan_@May 26 2009, 04:51 PM~14005472
> * KOLD GAME
> IN THE WORKS
> 
> ...


Why is there a brick through your back window? :angry:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

Kebo's "Supreme Hustle" burgundy big body Caddy (before it was full custom status) in WC's "Better Days" music video:







Kebo and his Caddy both also appeared in the movie _Next Friday_.


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 27 2009, 10:02 AM~14013512
> *Kebo's "Supreme Hustle" burgundy big body Caddy (before it was full custom status) in WC's "Better Days" music video:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> [/b]


ARE THESE FROM CHEESE


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@May 27 2009, 02:45 PM~14013969
> *ARE THESE FROM CHEESE
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> [/b]


THEY LOOK GOOD


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> ok i know im going to get critized for this, but
> what are these called again. im trying to goggle them but im blank on the name.  :biggrin:
> [/b]


I GOT THESE FOR SALE ALSO ANY MAKE LOGO $10 PLUS SHIPPING PM ME FOR MORE INFO ALSO GOT BACKING PLATED ANY MAKE LOGO $30 (EACH) K/O CHIPS (SET) $30 PUMP OIL PLUGS $20 (EACH) DOOR LOCK ANY MAKE $10 (EACH)


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@May 27 2009, 12:02 PM~14014725
> *I GOT THESE FOR SALE ALSO ANY MAKE LOGO $10 PLUS SHIPPING PM ME FOR MORE INFO ALSO GOT BACKING PLATED ANY MAKE LOGO $30 (EACH) K/O CHIPS (SET) $30 PUMP OIL PLUGS $20 (EACH) DOOR LOCK ANY MAKE $10 (EACH)
> *


what up bro, its been awhile :biggrin:


----------



## MAKING HATERZ 93 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mario aka LilJuan_@May 26 2009, 04:51 PM~14005472
> * KOLD GAME
> IN THE WORKS
> 
> ...


IT KIND OF LOOKS LIKE MY RIDE :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 26 2009, 12:03 AM~13997934
> *:angry:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 27 2009, 02:04 PM~14015951
> *what up bro, its been awhile  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP I SEE YOU GOT A FLEETWOOD I READ SOME WERE YOU GOT IT FROM LORENZO OR SOMETHING BUT THAT SHIT'S CLEAN


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@May 27 2009, 04:20 PM~14017495
> *WHAT UP I SEE YOU GOT A FLEETWOOD I READ SOME WERE YOU GOT IT FROM LORENZO OR SOMETHING BUT THAT SHIT'S CLEAN
> *


yea kinda. he traded my bro for a 64ss project. and then he turned around and gave me the keys to it.

its hella clean. im just tryna fix the lil shit with it like the dome lights and the leak it has. other then that im just just gonna mob it until i paint it.

might have to hit you up for them switch extensions soon


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 27 2009, 10:02 AM~14013512
> *Kebo's "Supreme Hustle" burgundy big body Caddy (before it was full custom status) in WC's "Better Days" music video:
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 27 2009, 04:31 PM~14017634
> *yea kinda. he traded my bro for a 64ss project. and then he turned around and gave me the keys to it.
> 
> its hella clean. im just tryna fix the lil shit with it like the dome lights and the leak it has. other then that im just just gonna mob it until i paint it.
> ...


oh thats your brother the one that had the yellow 4, met him when we went to look at the impala  just hit me up i got them all day


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mario aka LilJuan_@May 26 2009, 05:51 PM~14005472
> * KOLD GAME
> IN THE WORKS
> 
> ...


WTF!!! :0


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@May 23 2009, 12:34 PM~13977940
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> See.......we need more people like REAL LOWRIDiNG is all about...
> Helping each other out.......
> ...


 Thanks brother.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@May 26 2009, 11:21 AM~14000147
> *redid my trunk...
> 
> before...
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: I like it!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@May 27 2009, 12:45 PM~14013969
> *ARE THESE FROM CHEESE
> *


 :0 Those are sick!


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

> KOLD GAME
> IN THE WORKS
> [/img]
> 
> ...


----------



## MAC MINO (Dec 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAC MINO_@May 28 2009, 07:23 AM~14023607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@May 27 2009, 10:37 PM~14021751
> *oh thats your brother the one that had the yellow 4, met him when we went to look at the impala   just hit me up i got them all day
> *


yea george, he said you guys were coo people. i didnt know you were there too.

anyways for sure bro. good lookin out


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAC MINO_@May 28 2009, 06:23 AM~14023607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

damn i still cant find a billet grill for my ride


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@May 28 2009, 11:42 AM~14024988
> *damn i still cant find a billet grill for my ride
> *


They are out their but just very expensive. 
















Ebay grille


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Saw this on the impalass forums. SICK SHIT


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 28 2009, 11:13 AM~14026579
> *Saw this on the impalass forums. SICK SHIT
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 28 2009, 01:13 PM~14026579
> *Saw this on the impalass forums. SICK SHIT
> 
> 
> ...


Is this an led panel or a tailight assembly? Where can we get them?


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 28 2009, 11:05 AM~14026455
> *They are out their but just very expensive.
> 
> 
> ...



You can also cop them for about half the price or less at some local stereo shops and swapmeets in Orange County.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Volo+May 27 2009, 10:58 AM~14013478-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LINK! :0 I have been thinking about doing this for a long time but never liked the ones I have seen... either LEDs were too large or were the right size and not enough to fill the lens.


----------



## mauriceindividuals (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 28 2009, 12:13 PM~14026579
> *Saw this on the impalass forums. SICK SHIT
> 
> 
> ...



How can I get that for my Cadi???


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@May 28 2009, 09:42 AM~14024988
> *damn i still cant find a billet grill for my ride
> *


HIT UP BIGSINNER FROM L.A. CHAPTER MAJESTICS
HE HAS 1 FOR SALE .


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@May 28 2009, 02:12 PM~14027873
> *HIT UP BIGSINNER FROM L.A. CHAPTER MAJESTICS
> HE HAS 1 FOR SALE .
> *


GOOD LOOKIN OUT


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@May 28 2009, 12:28 PM~14027422
> *Somebody gave me one of those before and I didnt even ask for it!  *


 :0 :uh: :nosad:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@May 28 2009, 02:04 PM~14028362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Got anymore pics of this black beauty? :biggrin:

What's that white stuff on the back top?


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@May 28 2009, 02:12 PM~14027873
> *HIT UP BIGSINNER FROM L.A. CHAPTER MAJESTICS
> HE HAS 1 FOR SALE .
> *



*we been kicking around the idea of making them on our CNC and tig welding them. since they aint availible no more. but we havent finalized the descision yet :dunno: *


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@May 28 2009, 03:28 PM~14028570
> *we been kicking around the idea of making them on our CNC and tig welding them. since they aint availible no more. but we havent finalized the descision yet :dunno:
> *


if you do let me know im in vegas ill make the drive for the CUSTOM fit


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAC MINO_@May 28 2009, 07:23 AM~14023607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 28 2009, 12:45 PM~14026932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pink cadi fest! :thumbsup:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 28 2009, 04:16 PM~14028475
> *:0 Got anymore pics of this black beauty? :biggrin:
> 
> What's that white stuff on the back top?
> *


lol homie that is not white stuff that is SHINE FROM THE ARMER ALL HEHE


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

damn still no link on them l e ds


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@May 28 2009, 03:43 PM~14029295
> *damn still no link on them l e ds
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

at least im not the only one waitin


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

damn nice grilles and l.e.d lights....


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> damn nice grilles and l.e.d lights....
> [/b]


they are and all we need is a link for them


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

http://s105.photobucket.com/albums/m228/fu...ent=DRAGGIN.flv


----------



## CE4LIFE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mauriceindividuals_@May 28 2009, 01:46 PM~14027606
> *How can I get that for my Cadi???
> *


x2


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@May 28 2009, 08:47 PM~14031891
> *http://s105.photobucket.com/albums/m228/fu...ent=DRAGGIN.flv
> *


nice fireworks show


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 28 2009, 12:13 PM~14026579
> *Saw this on the impalass forums. SICK SHIT
> 
> 
> ...


new page same question can we get a link to these l e ds


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@May 28 2009, 08:57 PM~14032007
> *new page same question can we get a link to these l e ds
> *


*I THINK THEY ARE HOME MADE *


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 *~Majestics~* Lac Owners: Lac-of-Respect, PAPER CHASER


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

I like this one:

















Anymore Pics?


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 28 2009, 09:17 PM~14032295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 28 2009, 08:16 PM~14032271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I actually like the whole car..... :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@May 28 2009, 09:47 PM~14032737
> *I actually like the whole car..... :biggrin:
> *


ME TOO...


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> Saw this on the impalass forums. SICK SHIT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@May 29 2009, 09:47 AM~14035655
> *:no: Most have been until this set appeared.  :0
> Here is the forum the topic was posted on...
> http://www.impalassforum.com/vBulletin/sho...ad.php?t=177935
> ...


Thanks alot, got my set ordered. :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@May 29 2009, 10:18 AM~14036012
> *Thanks alot, got my set ordered.  :biggrin:
> *


How much? 3 row, LED, red lens = $234.08 shipped. :cheesy:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS AND THANKS WHITECHOC FOR THE PM


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> another car done by us!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@May 29 2009, 10:36 AM~14036228
> *How much? 3 row, LED, red lens = $234.08 shipped.  :cheesy:
> *


Mine where a little more around $250 I think, I got the amber turn signal and load equalizers.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@May 29 2009, 02:31 PM~14037841
> *Mine where a little more around $250 I think, I got the amber turn signal and load equalizers.
> *


Pictures?


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@May 29 2009, 11:47 AM~14035655
> *:no: Most have been until this set appeared.  :0
> Here is the forum the topic was posted on...
> http://www.impalassforum.com/vBulletin/sho...ad.php?t=177935
> ...


just ordered mine, thanks 234.08


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 29 2009, 01:35 PM~14037882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:,nice grille,guam, you in guam or from guam?


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> > another car done by us!!
> >
> > interior done by weso out of D&A customs
> >
> ...


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@May 29 2009, 01:02 PM~14038108
> *Yup, Danny (air/hydro), Amador (fiberglass/audio/video), Gilbert (paint) & Weso (interior) aint no joke... drop them off a stock ride and pick up something like this.  Mural done by CoastOne, Stripes by WIM, Gold - Done by ME :0 I have watched every step of this ride's build.. purchased from my compa then straight over to D&A out of San Jose, CA :thumbsup:
> Hope so, dont think anyone would get the grill just because they got a deal.  :biggrin: That for a Fleetwood? Curious because one of our members (Mr. Sea) would like that for his deville.
> *


gilbert didnt paint this

but everything else is right


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 29 2009, 01:34 PM~14037875
> *Pictures?
> *


I just ordered them Today, when I get them I'll take pictures.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 29 2009, 03:52 PM~14039185
> *gilbert didnt paint this
> 
> but everything else is right
> *


Sorry, was giving description of what D&A (now) consists of... where was it painted? I know when you first picked up the Caddy it was Danny, Amador and Weso... Gil was still working on his own. Like the way your trunk came out :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

Can someone help me out?? I had some Euro taillights put on my 93 BigBody and my buddy rewired it so that the bottom bulb would light up seperatly from the other two bulbs. Yesterday for the first time in a month when I put my foot on the brake or turn my signals my ALARM starts to chirp, when the signal is on it chirps constantly until its turned off. Any ideas???


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@May 30 2009, 03:10 PM~14047541
> *Can someone help me out??  I had some Euro taillights put on my 93 BigBody and my buddy rewired it so that the bottom bulb would light up seperatly from the other two bulbs.  Yesterday for the first time in a month when I put my foot on the brake or turn my signals my ALARM starts to chirp, when the signal is on it chirps constantly until its turned off.  Any ideas???
> 
> 
> ...


WHEN YOUR ALARM GOES OFF DO YOUR LIGHTS FLASH ???
IT MIGHT BE THAT RELAY ...


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@May 30 2009, 04:08 PM~14047938
> *WHEN YOUR ALARM GOES OFF DO YOUR LIGHTS FLASH ???
> IT MIGHT BE THAT RELAY ...
> *


My actual alarm doesn't go off constantly i meant it chirps in sync with the turn signal, and when i put my foot on the break it chirps jus for a second. Also right now my turn signals are flashing super fast because only the bottom bulb flashes when on instead of all three like the old taillight, I was thinking it was something to do with the relay but I'm still confused by what that has to do with my alarm???


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

I have a replacement rocker for my front drivers side door, 
whats the best way to remove the old one and put on the new one without damaging the clips?


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@May 28 2009, 04:04 PM~14028362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass big body is dat bird shit :uh:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MRDRIFTER626, UNIDOS
sup homie i see you bought your self a big body are you coming to the dmv area for the low-riders picnic?


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@May 31 2009, 07:14 AM~14051565
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: MRDRIFTER626, UNIDOS
> sup homie i see you bought your self a big body are you coming to the dmv area for the low-riders picnic?
> *


mmmmmm, Don't know. I wanna do my top and get some wheels. Just had surgury and cant bang wheels, don't trust anyone else to put them on.


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@May 30 2009, 03:10 PM~14047541
> *Can someone help me out??  I had some Euro taillights put on my 93 BigBody and my buddy rewired it so that the bottom bulb would light up seperatly from the other two bulbs.  Yesterday for the first time in a month when I put my foot on the brake or turn my signals my ALARM starts to chirp, when the signal is on it chirps constantly until its turned off.  Any ideas???
> 
> 
> ...


Where can we find these lights?????


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@May 31 2009, 02:30 AM~14051161
> *clean ass big body is dat bird shit :uh:
> *




thats no BIRD SHIT :biggrin: That mutha fuck is shinin so bright from all that clear coat...........its a glare .


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@May 31 2009, 09:49 AM~14051749
> *Where can we find these lights?????
> *


good luck :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@May 28 2009, 04:34 PM~14029230
> *lol homie that is not white stuff that is SHINE FROM THE ARMER ALL HEHE
> *


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@May 31 2009, 08:38 AM~14052147
> *thats no BIRD SHIT  :biggrin:  That mutha fuck is shinin so bright from all that clear coat...........its a glare .
> *


  TRUE NO BIRD SHIT THERE  3 GALLONS OF CLEAR BUFFED OUT TWICE THATS MY CADI RIGHT THERE


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 29 2009, 12:34 PM~14037875
> *Pictures?
> *


who made this grille?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Saw this pics in another topic on LiL...


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

im having a problem with my 94 fleetwood.yesterday everything worked fine then all of a sudden the remote to pop trunk and unlock doors stopped working.it has a brand new battery so its not that.i also noticed that when i put it in drive/park the doors do not automatic lock/unlock like they use too.also the interior light stays on when i drive.if any body can help i would appreciate it.


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

:0


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 10 2007, 09:43 PM~8971872
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ST!LL BADASS


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## secondtonone317 (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by secondtonone317_@May 31 2009, 10:35 PM~14056164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what size tire are you using?


----------



## Agent Orange (Dec 2, 2006)

I was wondering if anybody knew a site that sells the carpet for these cars but in colors like green n shit and does anyone know where to get diffrent color seatbelts as well and one more thing does anyone know where to get chrome accesories for the interior such as steering column shifter etc much appreaciated in advance.


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

Which Caddy 3rd brake light do people use in the trunks of these.. Seems the 00-05 Deville would work best.


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@May 30 2009, 07:23 PM~14048306
> *I have a replacement rocker for my front drivers side door,
> whats the best way to remove the old one and put on the new one without damaging the clips?
> *


Unscrew the old one from the inside of the door first.  Then gently pry it off the clips.


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@May 29 2009, 12:46 PM~14037982
> *:scrutinize:,nice grille,guam, you in guam or from guam?
> *


dam that shit is hard as fuck.... :thumbsup:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

:happysad: gone sold to move to a better project!!
will now be rollin' in the Houston/ Galveston area.


----------



## Agent Orange (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Agent Orange_@Jun 1 2009, 12:35 AM~14057502
> *I was wondering if anybody knew a site that sells the carpet for these cars but in colors like green n shit and does anyone know where to get diffrent color seatbelts as well and one more thing does anyone know where to get chrome accesories for the interior such as steering column shifter etc much appreaciated in advance.
> *


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> I had some Euro taillights put on my 93 BigBody and my buddy rewired it so that the bottom bulb would light up seperatly from the other two bulbs. Yesterday for the first time in a month when I put my foot on the brake or turn my signals my ALARM starts to chirp, when the signal is on it chirps constantly until its turned off. Any ideas???
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Heeeeelp!!


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> > I had some Euro taillights put on my 93 BigBody and my buddy rewired it so that the bottom bulb would light up seperatly from the other two bulbs. Yesterday for the first time in a month when I put my foot on the brake or turn my signals my ALARM starts to chirp, when the signal is on it chirps constantly until its turned off. Any ideas???
> >
> > :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Heeeeelp!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 1 2009, 10:22 AM~14061437
> *How much trust do you have in your friend who re-wired the tail lights? Sound like he may have crossed some wires.
> 
> Did this happen before the tail light switch?
> *


My friend is really good at what at he does, we did our research before they were put in but ya never know! Also before the taillight switch the only thing I ever noticed was I would burn out a lot of bulbs, like 1 every month at least. Other than that I have no idea....


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Jun 1 2009, 12:52 PM~14061735
> *My friend is really good at what at he does, we did our research before they were put in but ya never know!    Also before the taillight switch the only thing I ever noticed was I would burn out a lot of bulbs, like 1 every month at least.   Other than that I have no idea....
> *


:scrutinize: You got some problems there man. I've replace maybe 2 bulbs on 2 different big bodies with over 100,000 miles driven between them.


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 1 2009, 10:54 AM~14061758
> *:scrutinize:  You got some problems there man.  I've replace maybe 2 bulbs on 2 different big bodies with over 100,000 miles driven between them.
> *


Thanks for the help :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Jun 1 2009, 07:20 PM~14064796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: nice


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 1 2009, 08:40 AM~14059757
> *Unscrew the old one from the inside of the door first.   Then gently pry it off the clips.
> *


  it was cool to meet you jeff! 
thanks for the advice on that my motor prob


----------



## LATINLIFE-64- (Apr 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Jun 1 2009, 04:20 PM~14064796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS LOOKS HARD :thumbsup:


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

anyone know where i can get a dash pad (top of dash) for a 93?? doesnt matter the color, jus needs to be in real good shape!! PLEASE!!! pm me or post up any info!!! THANKS!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Jun 1 2009, 04:20 PM~14064796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

Saw this big body while I was working today and snapped a quick shot of it on my cell phone... :tears:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jun 2 2009, 02:30 AM~14069371
> *Saw this big body while I was working today and snapped a quick shot of it on my cell phone... :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jun 2 2009, 12:30 AM~14069371
> *Saw this big body while I was working today and snapped a quick shot of it on my cell phone... :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears:


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jun 2 2009, 02:30 AM~14069371
> *Saw this big body while I was working today and snapped a quick shot of it on my cell phone... :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :scrutinize: :barf:


----------



## secondtonone317 (Oct 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@May 31 2009, 11:06 PM~14057190
> *what size tire are you using?
> *


245/40/18


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Jun 1 2009, 12:59 PM~14061819
> *Thanks for the help  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I just mean they shouldn't keep blowing.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish+Jun 1 2009, 06:38 PM~14064981-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please say that isn't going to the demo derby... :0


----------



## Agent Orange (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Agent Orange_@Jun 1 2009, 12:35 AM~14057502
> *I was wondering if anybody knew a site that sells the carpet for these cars but in colors like green n shit and does anyone know where to get diffrent color seatbelts as well and one more thing does anyone know where to get chrome accesories for the interior such as steering column shifter etc much appreaciated in advance.
> *


Damn anyone??


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

AND THEY SAID A 44 COULDN'T BE PUT INA DA BACK OF A BIGBODY.... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Agent Orange_@Jun 2 2009, 10:02 AM~14070391
> *Damn anyone??
> *


I'M WAITIN FOR THE SAME ANSWER HOMIE......


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 2 2009, 05:39 AM~14070213
> *Please say that isn't going to the demo derby... :0
> *


 :yessad: Pretty much... It's a trailer race. The guy gave me the YouTube link of the race they did and it gets a little smashed up. 

:uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jun 2 2009, 12:50 PM~14071007
> *:yessad: Pretty much... It's a trailer race.  The guy gave me the YouTube link of the race they did and it gets a little smashed up.
> 
> :uh:
> ...


:tears:


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 2 2009, 10:29 AM~14070776
> *AND THEY SAID A 44 COULDN'T BE PUT INA DA BACK OF A BIGBODY.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


danm thats your lac?looking good dawg


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 2 2009, 10:29 AM~14070776
> *AND THEY SAID A 44 COULDN'T BE PUT INA DA BACK OF A BIGBODY.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looking Good! Me Likey!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

CELL PHONE PICS FROM A SHOW THIS WEEKEND .. :biggrin:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 2 2009, 10:29 AM~14070776
> *AND THEY SAID A 44 COULDN'T BE PUT INA DA BACK OF A BIGBODY.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Jun 1 2009, 04:20 PM~14064796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is clean


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loster87+Jun 2 2009, 11:08 AM~14071194-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 2 2009, 01:29 PM~14070776
> *AND THEY SAID A 44 COULDN'T BE PUT INA DA BACK OF A BIGBODY.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy: dammmmmm looks good ..so does that color paint


----------



## mauriceindividuals (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jun 1 2009, 11:30 PM~14069371
> *Saw this big body while I was working today and snapped a quick shot of it on my cell phone... :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :thumbsdown: :buttkick: :nono: :nosad: all apply and some!!


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 2 2009, 12:04 PM~14070424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MD


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 28 2009, 09:14 PM~14032245
> *
> *


ya that sure was fun :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 2 2009, 06:39 AM~14070213
> *  Let me know what happens with that!
> Please say that isn't going to the demo derby... :0
> *


Ha.....I had a 94 parts car I bought had blown head gasket but ran fine up until about 30minutes of runnin time......and I couldn't find nobody to participate wit me ina demo derby wit it.... :happysad:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 2 2009, 02:19 PM~14073023
> *Just trying to grow up and be like u one day......
> *


Yours is big than mine!!! (NO ****) :biggrin:


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 2 2009, 09:34 PM~14078201
> *Yours is big than mine!!! (NO ****)  :biggrin:
> *



Hey white boy............


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 2 2009, 09:34 PM~14078201
> *Yours is big than mine!!! (NO ****)  :biggrin:
> *


HA.....:cheesy:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Jun 2 2009, 09:35 PM~14078239
> *Hey white boy............
> *


Why I got to be White? Cause somebodies is bigger than mine??? :tears: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 2 2009, 09:39 PM~14078299
> *HA.....:cheesy:
> *


Thats OK... I like to take mine off for the Ladies!!! :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect+Jun 2 2009, 09:45 PM~14078388-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..............its the convertible motion of the ocean dat counts lol :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 2 2009, 10:12 PM~14078749
> *Its not the size dat matters...................................................
> ..............its the convertible motion of the ocean dat counts lol :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: You a Fool for that one Homie!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 2 2009, 10:20 PM~14078861
> *:roflmao: You a Fool for that one Homie!!!
> *


:biggrin: guess its a lac lover thing......


Wat happened to the extended skirts u had on da drop??? Wana sell em?????? :0 :0


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 2 2009, 10:41 PM~14079113
> *:biggrin: guess its a lac lover thing......
> Wat happened to the extended skirts u had on da drop??? Wana sell em?????? :0 :0
> *


I sold them! I think Im going to make some more to put on there? I thought they looked good on the Vert! I sold the ones I had to OG LIL ABEL!


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

So does anyone know where to get 175/75-14s? or are they the 21st century Dinosaur


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

MY FLEETWOOD


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@Jun 3 2009, 05:54 AM~14080200
> *So does anyone know where to get 175/75-14s?  or are they the 21st century Dinosaur
> *


I was at my buddy's shop the other day, and he had a pair of 175/75R14s up in his tire rack. I asked him how old they were because they're like antiques. I said he should put them on eBay or let me sell them on LIL for the lowriders.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jun 3 2009, 07:28 AM~14080476
> *MY FEELTWOOD
> 
> *


No ****? :dunno:


:roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 2 2009, 11:07 PM~14079398
> *I sold them! I think Im going to make some more to put on there? I thought they looked good on the Vert! I sold the ones I had to OG LIL ABEL!
> *


 booooooooo......I thought u just gave em away since u had so much loot....but if u get some more holla at me...


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 3 2009, 05:32 AM~14080489
> *No ****? :dunno:
> :roflmao:
> *


MY BAD. DID A TYPO


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jun 3 2009, 07:47 AM~14080534
> *MY BAD. DID A TYPO
> *


I know. It's still early. But I couldn't resist. :tongue:

The car looks real nice though. :thumbsup:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 3 2009, 05:54 AM~14080547
> *I know.  It's still early.  But I couldn't resist. :tongue:
> 
> The car looks real nice though. :thumbsup:
> *


STILL NOT DONE BUT IS GOING. OH THANKS FOR THAT ADVISE ON THEM SKIRTS GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 3 2009, 08:32 AM~14080486
> *I was at my buddy's shop the other day, and he had a pair of 175/75R14s up in his tire rack.  I asked him how old they were because they're like antiques.  I said he should put them on eBay or let me sell them on LIL for the lowriders.
> *


lol whats he waiting for? Prolly all dry rotted :cheesy:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@Jun 3 2009, 08:28 AM~14080687
> *lol whats he waiting for? Prolly all dry rotted :cheesy:
> *


I know. 

I would have had him pull them down, but he was enjoying a cold beer after a long work day.


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 3 2009, 08:59 AM~14080846
> *I know.
> 
> I would have had him pull them down, but he was enjoying a cold beer after a long work day.
> *


 Tire shop by my house had three sets a few months ago....... :0


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

mine just got it cut and striped. I need to get more pics...well better ones.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 3 2009, 05:43 AM~14080525
> * booooooooo......I thought u just gave em away since u had so much loot....but if u get some more holla at me...
> *


Shit I dont have any loot! Its all in the car!!! :roflmao:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Jun 3 2009, 12:58 PM~14083806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE. I NEED TO TAKE MORE PIC OF MINE TOO


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jun 3 2009, 01:03 PM~14083854
> *NICE HOMIE. I NEED TO TAKE MORE PIC OF MINE TOO
> *


thanks homie


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 3 2009, 12:34 PM~14083582
> *Shit I dont have any loot! Its all in the car!!!  :roflmao:
> *


Pay da chrome bill b4 u pay da phone bill!! Lol..................................................

U gon take da lac out to tulsa for da "I" picnic??? :cheesy:


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Jun 3 2009, 10:11 AM~14080944
> *Tire shop by my house had three sets a few months ago....... :0
> *


where is this?


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jun 3 2009, 02:29 PM~14083538
> *mine just got it cut and striped. I need to get more pics...well better ones.
> 
> 
> ...


sick


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

hey does anyone know where i can find me a set of those extended skirts? and how much?


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 3 2009, 12:51 AM~14078460
> *Thats OK... I like to take mine off for the Ladies!!!  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

is there a replacement rearend from another car that will fit to clear the skirts?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 3 2009, 01:17 PM~14084019
> *Pay da chrome bill b4 u pay da phone bill!! Lol..................................................
> 
> U gon take da lac out to tulsa for da "I" picnic??? :cheesy:
> *


Im trying Dogg! They just took my Wife out of work and put her on bedrest!!!


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@Jun 3 2009, 04:54 AM~14080200
> *So does anyone know where to get 175/75-14s?  or are they the 21st century Dinosaur
> *


Check with D-Cheeze... I think he gets them still, and pretty good prices. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=16039


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jun 3 2009, 09:10 PM~14086883
> *is there a replacement rearend from another car that will fit to clear the skirts?
> *


i believe the rearend from a 94-96 impala ss but i could be wrong :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 3 2009, 06:20 PM~14086966
> *Im trying Dogg! They just took my Wife out of work and put her on bedrest!!!
> *


......dam hope errthang ok...and hope u can make it to tulsa cuz I wana see dat lac..............................and maybe take a ride in it...:biggrin: :cheesy: :|:happysad:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jun 3 2009, 06:52 PM~14087375
> *i believe the rearend from a 94-96  impala ss but i could be wrong  :cheesy:
> *


no they are actually 1" wider because of the disk brakes...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jun 3 2009, 09:06 PM~14089001
> *no they are actually 1" wider because of the disk brakes...
> *


Uh.....so does that mean mine are really gona rub since I'm doing the disc conversion in the rear????  and even on zeniths...:angry:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 3 2009, 08:40 PM~14088647
> *......dam hope errthang ok...and hope u can make it to tulsa cuz I wana see dat lac..............................and maybe take a ride in it...:biggrin: :cheesy: :|:happysad:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jun 3 2009, 08:06 PM~14089001
> *no they are actually 1" wider because of the disk brakes...
> *


  

anyone else


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jun 3 2009, 08:52 PM~14087375
> *i believe the rearend from a 94-96  impala ss but i could be wrong  :cheesy:
> *


:no:


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 3 2009, 09:39 PM~14087186
> *Check with D-Cheeze... I think he gets them still, and pretty good prices.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=16039
> *


thanks...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

>


[/quote]

Green for the Money and Gold for the Honnies. . . lol


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

just sprayed my bigbody, wild cherry over silver base


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jun 4 2009, 11:31 AM~14094181
> *just sprayed my bigbody, wild cherry over silver base
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CADILLAC D, Que la verga LOCO, gza808



:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jun 4 2009, 10:31 AM~14094181
> *just sprayed my bigbody, wild cherry over silver base
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 3 2009, 05:50 PM~14087340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

>


[/quote]


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

Here's a pic a friend took of me 3-wheeling in my silver Caddy a few weeks ago. :biggrin:


----------



## flossyb93 (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jun 3 2009, 09:42 PM~14089510
> *
> 
> anyone else
> *


 i got a 93 big body and my tires dont rub the skirts 13x7


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by flossyb93_@Jun 4 2009, 02:47 PM~14095908
> *i got a 93 big body and my tires dont rub the skirts 13x7
> *


MINE EITHER, I GROUND DOWN THE INSIDE LIP
NEVER HAD A PROB SINCE
JUST BOUGHT SOME DAYTON 72'S SHOULD BE GOOD TO GO


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jun 4 2009, 07:32 PM~14096820
> *MINE EITHER, I GROUND DOWN THE INSIDE LIP
> NEVER HAD A PROB SINCE
> JUST BOUGHT SOME DAYTON 72'S SHOULD BE GOOD TO GO
> *


i think its all on the offset of the rims i had 2 diffrent types of china 13s and 1 pair rubbed and another didnt :angry:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 4 2009, 08:27 AM~14091362
> *:no:
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## fraz78 (Nov 8, 2007)

94on72z"


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jun 4 2009, 05:18 PM~14097230
> *i think its all on the offset of the rims i had 2 diffrent types of china 13s and 1 pair rubbed and another didnt  :angry:
> *


ME TOO, ONE SET OF CHINAS TUCKED FINE 1 DIDNT


----------



## fraz78 (Nov 8, 2007)

my zS rubbed on right side only had to cut wheel wheel to lay low :dunno:


----------



## lowstyle64 (Mar 5, 2009)

FOR SALE OR FOR TRADE SHOW ME GOT YOU GOT


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jun 4 2009, 02:31 PM~14094181
> *just sprayed my bigbody, wild cherry over silver base
> 
> 
> ...










:thumbsup:


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)




----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

one more :biggrin:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

Well that's it, off to a new home!!


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Jun 4 2009, 09:19 PM~14099069
> * Well that's it, off to a new home!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: 
bye


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 3 2009, 09:40 PM~14088647
> *......dam hope errthang ok...and hope u can make it to tulsa cuz I wana see dat lac..............................and maybe take a ride in it...:biggrin: :cheesy: :|:happysad:
> *



now i know you da gayz collin!!!!! :uh:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jun 4 2009, 08:39 PM~14099320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy+Jun 4 2009, 08:39 PM~14099320-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 4 2009, 07:26 PM~14098493
> *
> :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMMIE


----------



## hugo530 (Jan 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jun 4 2009, 08:39 PM~14099320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jun 4 2009, 01:41 PM~14095334
> *Here's a pic a friend took of me 3-wheeling in my silver Caddy a few weeks ago. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


3 wheelin with skirts????? did they bend a little???
I havent tried 3 wheelin mine yet with the skirts :dunno:


----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jun 4 2009, 08:39 PM~14099320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS FUNKIN DOPE BRO!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

heres my lac homies.... frome across the other side of the world new zealand......


----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)

> Here's a pic a friend took of me 3-wheeling in my silver Caddy a few weeks ago. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

anyone know where to get those spats from?????


----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)

> 94on72z
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 1/4 TOP....


----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

my car used on alize poster


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

>


[/quote]
Thats da shit!!


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84+Jun 4 2009, 09:13 PM~14100290-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:

Why, man...??? What happened? :ugh:


----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

who ever owns this is one lucky cat....


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUCYAZ_@Jun 4 2009, 11:10 PM~14101233
> *who ever owns this is one lucky cat....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Damn, I'm loving this ride... Got anymore pics?


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jun 4 2009, 08:39 PM~14099320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKING NICE RICK :cheesy:


----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jun 5 2009, 12:12 AM~14101243
> *:0 Damn, I'm loving this ride... Got anymore pics?
> *


nah bro, i wish i did, i just came across these 3, a mean lookin whip......


----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

TTT


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy+Jun 4 2009, 08:39 PM~14099320-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE CADDY


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUCYAZ_@Jun 5 2009, 01:25 AM~14100956
> *
> 
> anyone know where to get those spats from?????
> *


What's a spat? :dunno:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

TOOK THIS ONE OF EAST COAST RIDES TOPIC.....


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 5 2009, 04:32 AM~14101971
> *What's a spat? :dunno:
> *


x2! 

And not just any spat... A Cadillac spat? :scrutinize:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 5 2009, 07:25 AM~14102526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jun 4 2009, 07:39 PM~14099320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  LOOKIN GOOD COMPA :thumbsup:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jun 4 2009, 07:49 PM~14099438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 5 2009, 08:32 AM~14101971
> *What's a spat? :dunno
> *


lol I saw that but didn't wanna be the one to ask


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Drunk Driver Hits 7 Pedestrians on Goodale Street in 2008.

Police article


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 5 2009, 09:18 AM~14103444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM THAT SUCKS


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Jun 5 2009, 12:11 PM~14104942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Jun 5 2009, 03:11 PM~14104942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Jun 5 2009, 03:11 PM~14104942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fuckin Clean...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jun 4 2009, 10:39 PM~14099320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's looking awsome Rick!!!!!!


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUCYAZ_@Jun 5 2009, 12:10 AM~14101233
> *who ever owns this is one lucky cat....
> 
> 
> ...


Dats just too clean....


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUCYAZ_@Jun 5 2009, 03:10 AM~14101233
> *who ever owns this is one lucky cat....
> 
> 
> ...


i dig it all but that pic on the trunk. but still killer as fuck!!!

hey does anyone know where to get those extended skirts?


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jun 4 2009, 08:39 PM~14099320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Jun 5 2009, 12:11 PM~14104942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This Lacs bad as fuck!!!    :biggrin:


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

NICE


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUCYAZ_@Jun 5 2009, 12:10 AM~14101233
> *who ever owns this is one lucky cat....
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Joses car from L.I.F.E


----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 5 2009, 05:32 AM~14101971
> *What's a spat? :dunno:
> *


oh in new zeland we call em that, but ya know that extra side trim over the rear wheels......... extented side trim, hope this explains bro :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Jun 5 2009, 02:11 PM~14104942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet


----------



## CHROME WORKS (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 5 2009, 08:25 PM~14108401
> *that's looking awsome Rick!!!!!!
> *


thanks dave


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHROME WORKS_@Jun 6 2009, 07:02 PM~14114056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*OK I HAVE TO ASK , HOW THE FUCK DO YOU PUT GAS 
IF THE REAR IS MOLDED INTO 1 PIECE ???*


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHROME WORKS_@Jun 6 2009, 07:02 PM~14114056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Jun 5 2009, 12:11 PM~14104942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

someone really likes crickets "lac-of-respect." :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 7 2009, 02:15 AM~14115495
> *OK I HAVE TO ASK , HOW THE FUCK DO YOU PUT GAS
> IF THE REAR IS MOLDED INTO 1 PIECE ???
> *




my thoughts exactly


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 6 2009, 10:15 PM~14115495
> *OK I HAVE TO ASK , HOW THE FUCK DO YOU PUT GAS
> IF THE REAR IS MOLDED INTO 1 PIECE ???
> *


Its a Hybrid!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.Brougham93 (Nov 22, 2008)

93


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## josh anderson (Dec 25, 2006)

nice rides


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 7 2009, 10:46 AM~14118044
> *Its a Hybrid!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## josh anderson (Dec 25, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

putting in work


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 7 2009, 12:15 AM~14115495
> *OK I HAVE TO ASK , HOW THE FUCK DO YOU PUT GAS
> IF THE REAR IS MOLDED INTO 1 PIECE ???
> *


x2


----------



## CHROME WORKS (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 6 2009, 10:15 PM~14115495
> *OK I HAVE TO ASK , HOW THE FUCK DO YOU PUT GAS
> IF THE REAR IS MOLDED INTO 1 PIECE ???
> *



















just whent to the garage to take thos pics ill take better ones tomarrow


----------



## CHROME WORKS (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## CHROME WORKS (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHROME WORKS_@Jun 6 2009, 07:02 PM~14114056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


for sale if anyones interested 505-818-3519


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHROME WORKS_@Jun 8 2009, 12:20 AM~14122879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so you have to open the trunk to put gas? fuck that


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHROME WORKS_@Jun 6 2009, 06:02 PM~14114056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


were'd you get those side blinkers on the fenders?


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jun 7 2009, 09:53 PM~14122105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: lookin good doggie :biggrin:


----------



## waters64 (May 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 6 2009, 11:31 AM~14111882
> *:cheesy:
> *


I like the paint looks real good.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 7 2009, 11:33 PM~14123007
> *so you have to open the trunk to put gas? fuck that
> *


Ya thats so hard to do :uh:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigvic66_@Jun 6 2009, 02:03 PM~14112564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PRICE


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 8 2009, 04:28 AM~14123982
> *Ya thats so hard to do :uh:
> *


my thoughts exactly.....


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Jun 7 2009, 04:14 PM~14120252
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

93-96 Fleetwood Facts

http://myweb.accessus.net/~090/cfb.html


----------



## josh anderson (Dec 25, 2006)

here some pic of my 93 from the Detroit dub show:


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

can some1 help me fix this trouble code my ac blows hot 94 fleetwood code02-11 air mix motor circuit (shorted)


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

very nice josh anderson :thumbsup:


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jun 8 2009, 07:51 AM~14124258
> *PRICE
> *


Sold it a while ago just posting it up, switched to impala


----------



## josh anderson (Dec 25, 2006)

thanks am working on the chrome suspension right now


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84regal_@Jun 8 2009, 05:15 PM~14129857
> *can some1 help me fix this trouble code my ac blows hot 94 fleetwood                                          code02-11 air mix motor circuit (shorted)
> *


anybody :dunno:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

here's my homies cady... grill done by krazy kutting...


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Jun 9 2009, 07:42 AM~14136861
> *here's my homies cady... grill done by krazy kutting...
> 
> 
> ...


NICE GRILL :thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

does any of your guys caddy's fans turn on the minute you turn the key and stay on??

if i remember correctly they turn on when the motor gets to be a certain temp no??

the reason i ask is because ive been trying to fix all the little things with my caddy. and lately its been the leaks it has. saturday night me and my bro took it to his job to pressure wash the motor of all the build up on and surrounding the motor. well the motor is clean as fuck now but sine then it seems like the fans are always on.

since i dont know a whole lot about these cars or the Lt1, I dont know if this is normal or not. and to be perfectly honest ive never noticed the fans bein on like they are now before.

any input is greatly appreciated as always


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 9 2009, 10:30 AM~14138489
> *does any of your guys caddy's fans turn on the minute you turn the key and stay on??
> 
> if i remember correctly they turn on when the motor gets to be a certain temp no??
> ...


Mine did da same thing.....I never fixed it I just rode it...but it could be a lot froma stuck relay to a bad coolant temp sensor.....try swappin relays first if not a sensor aint dat expensive..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84regal_@Jun 9 2009, 05:47 AM~14136295
> *anybody  :dunno:
> *


Is ur ac sytems itself workin (ac compresor clutch engagin) and just not blowing cold air out the vents or does the ac system not even workin at all??,


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 9 2009, 11:29 AM~14139061
> *Mine did da same thing.....I never fixed it I just rode it...but it could be a lot froma stuck relay to a bad coolant temp sensor.....try swappin relays first if not a sensor aint dat expensive..
> *


coo thanks bro


----------



## CHROME WORKS (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 7 2009, 10:56 PM~14123156
> *were'd you get those side blinkers on the fenders?
> *


off an audi


----------



## CHROME WORKS (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Jun 8 2009, 08:27 AM~14125011
> *my thoughts exactly.....
> *


its not that hard press the butten for the trunk and take the gas cAP OFF AND UR DONE :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by josh anderson_@Jun 8 2009, 06:41 PM~14129523
> *here some pic of my 93 from the Detroit dub show:
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice ride homie


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@Jun 8 2009, 11:22 AM~14126594
> *93-96 Fleetwood Facts
> 
> http://myweb.accessus.net/~090/cfb.html
> *


  THIS IS VERY HELPFUL THANKS


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 9 2009, 01:00 PM~14139418
> *Is ur ac sytems itself workin (ac compresor clutch engagin) and just not blowing cold air out the vents or does the ac system not even workin at all??,
> *


it blows but just hot air n the ac compresor clutch is engaging


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84regal_@Jun 9 2009, 11:00 PM~14145311
> *it blows but just hot air  n the ac compresor clutch is engaging
> *



time for a re-charge .


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Jun 9 2009, 10:02 PM~14145329
> *time for a re-charge .
> *


alright thanks bro i appreciate it


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84regal_@Jun 9 2009, 09:00 PM~14145311
> *it blows but just hot air  n the ac compresor clutch is engaging
> *


Sounds like ur blend door actuator is not workin....it might be stuck in the heater position....


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84regal_@Jun 9 2009, 11:00 PM~14145311
> *it blows but just hot air  n the ac compresor clutch is engaging
> *


Open your glove box and push the tub on the top rear of the glove box to release it and remove the cable that holds the glove box up. Then check all your connections that you see there. Unplug them and plug them back in. Mine had a similar problem and the alarm guys unplugged that connection and didn't plug it back in correctly. Try it.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

A couple of Fleetwoods from Estilo Car Club


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

Saw this posted in the Japanese thread... 



> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jun 3 2009, 12:34 AM~14080017
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jun 10 2009, 02:59 PM~14152311
> *Saw this posted in the Japanese thread...
> 
> 
> ...


did they build 1? or repainted homies edition?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 10 2009, 10:22 AM~14149829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 man dat looks like one nice size sunroof !!!! :0


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeville_@Jun 10 2009, 06:02 PM~14154725
> *did they build 1? or repainted homies edition?
> *


I think they built it, because if you notice, the hood is not cut with a header panel like the Homies Edition one.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jun 10 2009, 10:33 PM~14157248
> *I think they built it, because if you notice, the hood is not cut with a header panel like the Homies Edition one.
> *


*THEY DIDN'T MAKE THE ROOF SHORTER EITHER . LOOK
@ THE TRUNK THEY DIDN'T EVEN STRAIGHTEN IT OR 
MAKE A VALANCE BETWEEN THE TRUNK & BACK WINDOW .*


----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by josh anderson_@Jun 8 2009, 03:41 PM~14129523
> *here some pic of my 93 from the Detroit dub show:
> 
> 
> ...


thats a funkin dope ryd brah!!!!!! wack some gold tinted windows on 4 the finshing touch :biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## josh anderson (Dec 25, 2006)

thanks bro, shit i would but we cant tint the front windows nMI there dicks about it


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

Will the factory open end lug nuts work on the adapters or will that lip on the nut be in the way?


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 10 2009, 09:51 PM~14157419
> *THEY DIDN'T MAKE THE ROOF SHORTER EITHER . LOOK
> @ THE TRUNK THEY DIDN'T EVEN STRAIGHTEN IT OR
> MAKE A VALANCE BETWEEN THE TRUNK & BACK WINDOW .
> *


Damn, I didn't catch that... So it's like they extended the size of the trunk door, no?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

nice!


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 11 2009, 02:41 PM~14161724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Always getting better. Keep up the good work.


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 11 2009, 12:35 PM~14161670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

thanks


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

IM having a problem with my 93 fleetwood, wondering if anyone might know what could possibly be wrong, the car sat for about 1 1/2 year without running, there was nothing wrong with the car, just didnt have much time, I now got it to run, but battery drains from one day to the other, anyone know a possibility or has had this problem before?


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jun 11 2009, 08:42 AM~14159555
> *Damn, I didn't catch that... So it's like they extended the size of the trunk door, no?
> *


*NO THEY LEFT IT STOCK . THEY SHOULD HAVE SHORTENED THE ROOF ,
THEN MADE THE VALANCE THAT GOES IN BETWEEN THE ROOF & TRUNK .
OH YA & FLATTENED THE REAR LIP OF THE TRUNK WERE IT WOULD MEET 
THE VALANCE .

THIS WAS A SAD WAY TO BUILD A 2 DOOR . ALL THEY DID WAS EXTEND 
THE FRONT DOORS , SEAL THE REAR DOORS , & PUT GLASS IN IT . THERE
IS SO MUCH MORE THAT SHOULD BE DONE IF YOU WANT TO BUILD IT THE 
RIGHT WAY , & I'M NOT REFERING TO THE HOOD SPLIT ==========
( I PERSONALLY DON'T LIKE THE HOOD SPLIT OR THE STS LIGHT IN THE TRUNK )
I'M TALKING ABOUT ALL THE LIITLE DETAILS TOPO DOES TO MAKE IT LOOK
LIKE AN O.G. 2 DOOR .*


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 11 2009, 12:51 AM~14157419
> *THEY DIDN'T MAKE THE ROOF SHORTER EITHER . LOOK
> @ THE TRUNK THEY DIDN'T EVEN STRAIGHTEN IT OR
> MAKE A VALANCE BETWEEN THE TRUNK & BACK WINDOW .
> *


I just noticed that :uh:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

is this the one yall are talking about


> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 18 2009, 06:13 PM~13042763
> *THIS IS WHAT I'M DOING !!!
> BUILT BY THE MAN HIM SELF  TOPO !!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 11 2009, 04:15 PM~14163845
> *is this the one yall are talking about
> *


*NO !!! THAT IS MY CAR TOPO IS BUILDING .*

*WE ARE TALKING ABOUT THIS 1 THAT THE JAPS TRIED TO BUILD
& DID IT ALL WRONG *


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah they moved the back window in on your but not on the jap one right


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 11 2009, 04:25 PM~14163947
> *yeah they moved the back window in on your but not on the jap one right
> *


YES THEY SHORTENED THE ROOF , WHICH MOVES THE
BACK WINDOW FORWARD & GIVES YOU THE ROOM TO
MAKE THE VALANCE . YOU MUST ALSO FLATTEN THE 
BACK LIP OF THE TRUNK , IF YOU NOTICE ON BIG BODYS 
THE BACK LIP GOES UP IN AN ANGLE .


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

yep i seen that too


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

DAMN I THOUGHT IT WAS EASY TO BUILD A 2 DOOR..... 

I SEE A LOT OF WORK LIKE PAPER CHASER SAID TOPO DOES DO THE LITTLE DETAILS THAT YOU REALLY DONT NOTICE UNTIL SOMEONE POINTS IT OUT.


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> DAMN I THOUGHT IT WAS EASY TO BUILD A 2 DOOR.....
> 
> I SEE A LOT  OF WORK LIKE PAPER CHASER SAID TOPO DOES DO THE LITTLE DETAILS THAT YOU REALLY DONT NOTICE UNTIL SOMEONE POINTS IT OUT.
> [/b]


 :yes:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> DAMN I THOUGHT IT WAS EASY TO BUILD A 2 DOOR.....
> 
> I SEE A LOT  OF WORK LIKE PAPER CHASER SAID TOPO DOES DO THE LITTLE DETAILS THAT YOU REALLY DONT NOTICE UNTIL SOMEONE POINTS IT OUT.
> [/b]



*NO 1 CAN COMPETE WITH TOPO WHEN IT COMES TO BUILDING 
THESE 2 DOOR BIG BODY'S . FOR THAT MATTER NO 1 CAN
COME CLOSE TO ANYTHING TOPO BUILDS !!!*


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 11 2009, 12:41 PM~14161724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 11 2009, 07:28 PM~14165567
> *NO 1 CAN COMPETE WITH TOPO WHEN IT COMES TO BUILDING
> THESE 2 DOOR BIG BODY'S . FOR THAT MATTER NO 1 CAN
> COME CLOSE TO ANYTHING TOPO BUILDS !!!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

ttt homies........ lacs all day everyday......


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUCYAZ_@Jun 13 2009, 02:09 AM~14177960
> *ttt homies........ lacs all day everyday......
> *


Damn right!


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUCYAZ_@Jun 13 2009, 07:09 AM~14177960
> *ttt homies........ lacs all day everyday......
> *



x 1993 - x 1996 :biggrin:


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

i know i know that this topics caddy, but does anyone have a pic of the bigbody in the back.....


----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jun 13 2009, 09:42 AM~14179066
> *Damn right!
> 
> 
> ...


oh i just feel at home in this topic..... 

:biggrin: 

*hope everyone is having a crackin lacin good wkend*


----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

another one of my favs... :biggrin: big ups to the cat who owns it


----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

"if only money grew on trees" 

:biggrin:


----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

.......TTT........


----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

another bad ass lac


----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

bigups to the Majestics


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUCYAZ_@Jun 13 2009, 06:39 PM~14180828
> *.......TTT........
> 
> *



:thumbsup: I PLEDGE TO THE FLAG OF LACAMERICAN


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

THE HOMIE DANNY....DOING THE DAMN THING TODAY


----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 13 2009, 06:23 PM~14182030
> *THE HOMIE DANNY....DOING THE DAMN THING TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


yeah homie!!!!!!! badass pics........ cant wait to see the finish product...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 13 2009, 09:23 PM~14182030
> *THE HOMIE DANNY....DOING THE DAMN THING TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUCYAZ_@Jun 13 2009, 09:42 PM~14182146
> *yeah homie!!!!!!! badass pics........ cant wait to see the finish product...
> *


THANKZ HOMIE....ILL POST THAM UP IN A LIL


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

yeah mrlowrider305 damn tight!!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

about to be 2 door vert


----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Jun 13 2009, 08:38 PM~14182889
> *about to be 2 door vert
> *


yo how much does it cost from this point till finish into a 2 door vert?? or the 2 door hard tops????


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 10 2009, 10:51 PM~14157419
> *THEY DIDN'T MAKE THE ROOF SHORTER EITHER . LOOK
> @ THE TRUNK THEY DIDN'T EVEN STRAIGHTEN IT OR
> MAKE A VALANCE BETWEEN THE TRUNK & BACK WINDOW .
> *


it looks like they didnt put that valance between the trunk and back window beacause they extended the trunk.the trunk looks a lil longer.


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUCYAZ_@Jun 13 2009, 11:49 PM~14183368
> *yo how much does it cost from this point till finish into a 2 door vert?? or the 2 door hard tops????
> *


Its a old friend of mine that worked in a coach comp for years building hearse and limos he is retired and owes me alot!! for doing interiors in coaches that he resold


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Jun 13 2009, 10:04 PM~14183482
> *it looks like they didnt put that valance between the trunk and back window beacause they extended the trunk.the trunk looks a lil longer.
> *


IT'S THE ANGLE & THE WAY THEY TOOK 
THE PIC THAT MAKES IT LOOK LONGER .
LOOK @ THE SIDE SHOT & YOU CAN TELL 
THEY DIDN'T EXTEND THE TRUNK OR SHORTEN 
THE ROOF .


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUCYAZ_@Jun 13 2009, 03:39 PM~14180828
> *.......TTT........
> 
> *


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

i agree TTMFT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I GOT ANOTHER PROBLEM ON MY 94 BIGBODY AGAUIN, WEN I TRY TO START MY CAR IT WONT START BUT EVERYTHANG ELSE CUTS ON?? BUT IF I KEEP FUCKING WITH IT FOR A WHILE I CAN CATCH IT AND IT WILL TURN OVER, ANY1 ELSE HAVE OR HAD THIS PROBLEM?? IS IT MY IGNITION SWITCH GOING BAD??????


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 14 2009, 02:05 PM~14186101
> *I GOT ANOTHER PROBLEM ON MY 94 BIGBODY AGAUIN, WEN I TRY TO START MY CAR IT WONT START BUT EVERYTHANG ELSE CUTS ON?? BUT IF I KEEP FUCKING WITH IT FOR A WHILE I CAN CATCH IT AND IT WILL TURN OVER, ANY1 ELSE HAVE OR HAD THIS PROBLEM?? IS IT MY IGNITION SWITCH GOING BAD??????
> *


DEAD BATTERY>?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 14 2009, 02:27 PM~14186195
> *DEAD BATTERY>?
> *


it cant be the battery because wen i turn the key the lights and radio come on


----------



## cfbtx (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 14 2009, 11:44 AM~14186280
> *it cant be the battery because wen i turn the key the lights and radio come on
> *


the pellet(chip) on your key is probably worn out already


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 11 2009, 07:28 PM~14165567
> *NO 1 CAN COMPETE WITH TOPO WHEN IT COMES TO BUILDING
> THESE 2 DOOR BIG BODY'S . FOR THAT MATTER NO 1 CAN
> COME CLOSE TO ANYTHING TOPO BUILDS !!!
> *


*X2*


----------



## hugo530 (Jan 29, 2006)




----------



## ShowKase (Feb 24, 2007)

anyone have any idea where to get them skirts for a big body ? i heard someone makes them or something like that ..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 14 2009, 07:43 PM~14187907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 14 2009, 04:43 PM~14187907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


"YEAH GOTA LUV LACS ON 13S"


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## ShowKase (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 9 2009, 11:09 PM~12956460
> *ANYONE KNOW ABOUT HOW MUCH WOULD A TOP LIKE THIS COST?????
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Jun 14 2009, 10:05 PM~14191367
> *
> *


Clean


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 14 2009, 04:43 PM~14187907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Jun 14 2009, 10:05 PM~14191367
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ShowKase_@Jun 14 2009, 10:23 PM~14191505
> *X2
> *


About $500 just for the shell! Then what ever your upholstery guy will charge you to put the shell and the material on for!!!


----------



## ShowKase (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 15 2009, 01:13 AM~14191952
> *About $500 just for the shell! Then what ever your upholstery guy will charge you to put the shell and the material on for!!!
> *


sorry what i shoulda specified ( didnt look at the pic properly ) was the metal brace ( if thats what its referred as ) that goes around the bottom of the shell - looks like it has bolts or something on it


----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Jun 14 2009, 10:05 PM~14191367
> *
> *


dope ryd brother...... clean!


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

anybody selling a 5th wheel????...get at me on PM...thanks


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Slabhurta_@Sep 27 2002, 08:33 PM~132966
> *str8 clean
> *


where can i find these Booty kit?


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jun 15 2009, 01:02 AM~14192473
> *where can i find these Booty kit?
> *


there is a couple 4 sale on vehicle parts homie


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowKase_@Jun 14 2009, 04:28 PM~14187811
> *anyone have any idea where to get them skirts for a big body ? i heard someone makes them or something like that ..
> *


oh ya hit up skim he is on the vehicle parts site he did mine and i am very happy with my skirts and the price was great 2


----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@Jun 15 2009, 01:25 AM~14192522
> *there is a couple 4 sale on vehicle parts homie
> *


where bouts we find em uso????? is there a website brother???


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@Jun 15 2009, 02:25 AM~14192522
> *there is a couple 4 sale on vehicle parts homie
> *


Good lookin out...I still dont know if i should keep this one or sell it...
MOST RECENT PICS..
























































OLD PICS..


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jun 15 2009, 05:19 AM~14192676
> *Good lookin out...I still dont know if i should keep this one or sell it...
> MOST RECENT PICS..
> 
> ...


Easy answer. You got a place to store it you should save it. Looks Great


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

LOOKS REAL GOOD MANNY......


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 15 2009, 06:25 AM~14193238
> *LOOKS REAL GOOD MANNY......
> *


x2!


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd182/l.../DSC02300-1.jpg[/img]
















[/quote]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 13 2009, 09:17 PM~14182744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DAMN ALL THESE 2 DOOR BIGBODYS MAKE ME WANN TAKE PIC'S OF THE ONE BEING BUILD DOWN HERE IN MIAMI


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 15 2009, 09:16 AM~14194114
> *DAMN ALL THESE 2 DOOR BIGBODYS MAKE ME WANN TAKE PIC'S OF THE ONE BEING BUILD DOWN HERE IN MIAMI
> *


*WELL THEN WHAT YOU WAITING FOR , POST IT UP * :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 15 2009, 12:21 PM~14194160
> *<span style='color:blue'>I DONT HAVE ANY PIC'S OF IT YET.....PLZ IT ANT DONE YET...MIGHT BE FOR SALE TO......*


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 15 2009, 09:26 AM~14194207
> *PROGRESS PIC'S WILL DO </span> :biggrin:*


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jun 15 2009, 03:19 AM~14192676
> *Good lookin out...I still dont know if i should keep this one or sell it...
> MOST RECENT PICS..
> 
> ...


Nice leafing


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cfbtx_@Jun 14 2009, 03:30 PM~14186525
> *the pellet(chip) on your key is probably worn out already
> *


I WAS THINKIN THAT TO, THE METAL INBETWEEN THE RUBBER, HOW MUCH U THINK THAT WOULD BE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

found this in another topic


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 15 2009, 11:50 AM~14195643
> *found this in another topic
> 
> 
> ...


Dam that is tough to look at!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowKase_@Jun 14 2009, 10:23 PM~14191505
> *X2
> *











*I PAID $1300 FOR MINE.....*


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 15 2009, 07:50 PM~14195643
> *found this in another topic
> 
> 
> ...


same thing happened to mine but nutn got damaged when the axle broke. :0


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 15 2009, 11:50 AM~14195643
> *found this in another topic
> 
> 
> ...



*A LITTLE BONDO & DUCK TAPE WILL FIX THAT .
JUST PLAYING , BUT IT IS REPAIRABLE & HOPEFULLY NO 1 WAS HURT .*


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jun 15 2009, 03:19 AM~14192676
> *Good lookin out...I still dont know if i should keep this one or sell it...
> MOST RECENT PICS..
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: nice lac i would keep it


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 15 2009, 12:06 PM~14195766
> *Dam that is tough to look at!
> *


x2


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jun 15 2009, 03:08 PM~14195792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN CADDY HOMIE


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jun 15 2009, 03:08 PM~14195792
> *
> 
> 
> ...



installed ?????


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 15 2009, 12:34 PM~14196008
> *CLEAN CADDY HOMIE
> *


*THNX !*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 15 2009, 12:48 PM~14196139
> *installed ?????
> *


*YES 2YRS AGO...*


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 15 2009, 11:50 AM~14195643
> *found this in another topic
> 
> 
> ...


damn he was sellin it for like 4GS


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Jun 15 2009, 01:21 PM~14195910
> *:cheesy:  :thumbsup: nice lac i would keep it
> *


yeah...my 15 year old wants it..and after driving it for 50 miles on the freeway..windows up and ac blowin...i think i will


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arts66_@Mar 2 2009, 01:22 PM~13154535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  is this da one that da axle broke ?????


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jun 15 2009, 01:29 PM~14196540
> * is this da one that da axle broke ?????
> *


Thats the one


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 15 2009, 10:50 AM~14195643
> *found this in another topic
> 
> 
> ...


  Damn, anybody know the story here? How does an axl break like that?


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jun 15 2009, 06:19 AM~14192676
> *Good lookin out...I still dont know if i should keep this one or sell it...
> MOST RECENT PICS..
> 
> ...


looks good manny keep it


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*WHO SELL'S THOSE METAL CADILLAC CHIPS ?? FOR THE KNOCK OFFS.....*


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUCYAZ_@Jun 15 2009, 02:06 AM~14192596
> *where bouts we find em uso????? is there a website brother???
> *


just look 4 bottie kits and on ebay under e and g products kind of pricey but they got some. i pray that i was help full


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUCYAZ_@Jun 15 2009, 12:14 AM~14192322
> *dope ryd brother...... clean!
> *


sorry if you r lookig for the skirts ext look up. skim . on vehicle parts look back a few pages he is on there and he those great work and a quik turn around.


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jun 15 2009, 08:04 PM~14200834
> *WHO SELL'S THOSE METAL CADILLAC CHIPS ?? FOR THE KNOCK OFFS.....
> *


d-cheese and kustombuilder got em


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd182/l.../DSC02300-1.jpg[/img]


[/quote]
NICE


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jun 15 2009, 08:04 PM~14200834
> *WHO SELL'S THOSE METAL CADILLAC CHIPS ?? FOR THE KNOCK OFFS.....
> *


my boy sells them $30 a set, he also has door lock knobs,and switch bats..


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Jun 16 2009, 07:46 AM~14204835
> *my boy sells them $30 a set, he also has door lock knobs,and switch bats..
> 
> 
> ...


*THESE LOOK NICE ! BUT THE ONES I WAS ASKING FOR ARE THE ONES THAT YOU CAN PAINT YOUSELF........SUPREME HUSTLE, HOMIES EDITION 2DR BIGBODY HAD THOSE CHIPS ON THERE KNOCK OFF'S.*


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

*****1993 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD PARTS****

PARTS LEFT:

TAILLIGHT EXTENSION $20 EACH
TAILLIGHTS $20 EACH
QUARTER PANEL ROCKER LIGHT/REFLECTOR(NOT THE ROCKER ONLY THE LIGHT THAT GOES IN THE ROCKER) $10 EACH
93 DOOR SIDE MIRRORS $10 EACH
STOCK GRILL $20
HEADLIGHTS WITH TURN LIGHT AND BUCKET $100 EACH/$50 EACH SIDE
FRONT BUMPER GUARDS $10 EACH
TAN DOOR PANELS $150 SET OF 4
DOOR WOOD PULLS AND SPEAKERS $50 SET OF 4
DASH COVER UNDER STEERING WHEEL TAN $15
ASHTRAY TAN $15
DASH WOOD COMPLETE $30
TAN DASH COVER $5
TAN INSIDE FUSE COVER $10

LMK ANY OTHER PARTS NEEDED FROM OUTSIDE,INSIDE,ENGINE PARTS.

ALSO SELLING FRAME WITH CHEVY 350 COMPLETE RUNNING WITH TRANNY SHIFTS AND REAR AXLE ALL RUNNING CONDITION. MUST TAKE CAR COMPLETE AND CHANGE TITLE. $150 TAKES ALL OF THIS.


----------



## killakali (Dec 22, 2007)

What car cover are you guys using for the big body right now i need to get one asap.


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jun 15 2009, 01:08 PM~14195792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Smart car?


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Jun 16 2009, 07:39 PM~14209191
> * Smart car?
> 
> 
> ...



AND THOSE ARE 10'S BUT HE KEEP'EM CLEAN...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Jun 14 2009, 12:05 PM~14186101-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tried this, didnt resolve my problem.. getting towed tomorrow morning to my boy at the local dealership. hno:


----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@Jun 16 2009, 02:56 PM~14208784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: CLEAN RYD AMIGO :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 16 2009, 06:12 PM~14210501
> *Happened to me yesterday :banghead:
> Tried this, didnt resolve my problem.. getting towed tomorrow morning to my boy at the local dealership. hno:
> *


*SOUNDS LIKE YOUR FUEL PUMP IS GOING OUT.....*


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUCYAZ_@Jun 16 2009, 09:28 PM~14210617
> *:biggrin: CLEAN RYD AMIGO  :biggrin:
> *


not mine, just posting. found it on my PC :0


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 14 2009, 11:05 AM~14186101
> *I GOT ANOTHER PROBLEM ON MY 94 BIGBODY AGAUIN, WEN I TRY TO START MY CAR IT WONT START BUT EVERYTHANG ELSE CUTS ON?? BUT IF I KEEP FUCKING WITH IT FOR A WHILE I CAN CATCH IT AND IT WILL TURN OVER, ANY1 ELSE HAVE OR HAD THIS PROBLEM?? IS IT MY IGNITION SWITCH GOING BAD??????
> *


do you mean like it wont even try to turn over? or its trying but wont start??

with mine just recently if the car has been sittin long (mostly in the mornings) and i try to start it. it wont start it just trys and trys to turn over but nothing. but then if i turn the key all the way off and then try it again it fires right up.

mine never did that before and now all of a sudden it does it. im thinkin something has to be goin bad, maybe the fuel pump?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 16 2009, 09:12 PM~14210501
> *Happened to me yesterday :banghead:
> Tried this, didnt resolve my problem.. getting towed tomorrow morning to my boy at the local dealership. hno:
> *


found my problem out it was the wire that goes to the battery to the starter, it was caroded in the inside


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 17 2009, 11:30 AM~14216097
> *do you mean like it wont even try to turn over? or its trying but wont start??
> 
> with mine just recently if the car has been sittin long (mostly in the mornings) and i try to start it. it wont start it just trys and trys to turn over but nothing. but then if i turn the key all the way off and then try it again it fires right up.
> ...


yea i mean you can turn the car over but you dont here nothing turing over, it was my cables and post on the battery, i changed my cables to the starter to the battery and its good to go


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

what typ of freon to use to recharge my cooling system? its a 94, r13 or that r134? or whatever it is?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 17 2009, 09:13 AM~14216510
> *what typ of freon to use to recharge my cooling system? its a 94, r13 or that r134? or whatever it is?
> *


*R-134A*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thanks homie


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

I GOT PROBLEM WIT MY 94. IT SITS IN THE GARAGE SOME HOW IT DRAINS THE BATTERY OUT. SO I HAVE TO START THE CAR EVERY TWO DAYS. HAS ANYBODY HAD THE SAME PROBLEM?


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jun 17 2009, 12:40 PM~14217409
> *I GOT PROBLEM WIT MY 94. IT SITS IN THE GARAGE SOME HOW IT DRAINS THE BATTERY OUT. SO I HAVE TO START THE CAR EVERY TWO DAYS. HAS ANYBODY HAD THE SAME PROBLEM?
> *


Yes does it have an alarm? You should buy a battery saver. Its a trickle charger that plugs into the wall when your car sits for a long time and maintains the battery life.


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Jun 16 2009, 02:39 PM~14209191
> * Smart car?
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate+Jun 17 2009, 11:54 AM~14218189-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RIDE


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Very cheap on ebay.


----------



## flossyb93 (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jun 17 2009, 10:40 AM~14217409
> *I GOT PROBLEM WIT MY 94. IT SITS IN THE GARAGE SOME HOW IT DRAINS THE BATTERY OUT. SO I HAVE TO START THE CAR EVERY TWO DAYS. HAS ANYBODY HAD THE SAME PROBLEM?
> *


i have the same problem with my 93 dont know what it is but all i do is just disconnect the positive on the battery untill im going to drive it again so the battery doesnt drain


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

TTT my cadillac brotherz!!!!!!!


----------



## 94 Brougham (Jul 15, 2007)

TTMFT! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Jun 17 2009, 10:11 AM~14216496-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good idea for him but not really a fix, more like a bandaid. Good info though :thumbsup:


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

How hard is it to change out the AC compressor? I just recharged mine and as soon as there was enough freon in it the compressor kicked on a squealed loud as hell. So im guessing its locking up on me.


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

:0 
Im learning a lot here... :biggrin: ..good lookin out guys...my first Lac...always had Impalas...but ive always wanted to roll in Luxury :biggrin: LOVIN' IT


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jun 17 2009, 10:40 AM~14217409
> *I GOT PROBLEM WIT MY 94. IT SITS IN THE GARAGE SOME HOW IT DRAINS THE BATTERY OUT. SO I HAVE TO START THE CAR EVERY TWO DAYS. HAS ANYBODY HAD THE SAME PROBLEM?
> *


i got that prob i got a optima bat and it sucks. and ck your fans they do stay on at times. or your int lites


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate+Jun 17 2009, 01:38 PM~14219168-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ILL CHECK ON THAT BRO THANKS


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jun 18 2009, 02:38 AM~14225288
> *:0
> Im learning a lot here... :biggrin: ..good lookin out guys...my first Lac...always had Impalas...but ive always wanted to roll in Luxury :biggrin: LOVIN' IT
> *



manny i've learn here that CADILLAC owners really help each other out.... post more pics of your BLUE BEAUTY


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

for all the cadi lovers i got this for sale make offer


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

Mine............


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Volo+Jun 15 2009, 03:56 PM~14196827-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any trickle charger will do. I have a CTEK 700 fully automatic, which will charge, restore, and maintain batteries.


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 18 2009, 10:03 AM~14228309
> *You know the clip that holds the 2 axles in the differential?  It breaks. hno:
> *


 :0


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Jun 18 2009, 09:57 AM~14228267
> *Mine............
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 17 2009, 09:11 AM~14216496
> *yea i mean you can turn the car over but you dont here nothing turing over, it was my cables and post on the battery, i changed my cables to the starter to the battery and its good to go
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 94 Brougham (Jul 15, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 16 2009, 06:12 PM~14210501
> *Happened to me yesterday :banghead:
> Tried this, didnt resolve my problem.. getting towed tomorrow morning to my boy at the local dealership. hno:
> *


MINES BEEN LIKE THAT FOR A COUPLE YEARS NOW... BUT IT STARTS EVERY TIME WHEN YOU TURN THE IGNITION ON WITH OUT CRANKING, WAIT ABOUT 5 SECONDS, THEN CRANK...WORKS FOR ME EVERY TIME ... CHECKED THE KEYS,EVEN BYPASSED THE LOCK CYLINDER WITH THE SAME RESISTOR AS MY KEY... ANYWAY..THATS WHAT WORKS FOR ME...COMP. PROB GOIN BAD...


----------



## mauriceindividuals (Aug 28, 2006)

My 1996 Fleetwood SIGNATURE PIECE





































More coming!!!!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mauriceindividuals_@Jun 18 2009, 12:13 PM~14229031
> *My 1996 Fleetwood SIGNATURE PIECE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Now that's what I call laying frame . . . . . :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mauriceindividuals_@Jun 18 2009, 11:13 AM~14229031
> *My 1996 Fleetwood SIGNATURE PIECE
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN IT!!!


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 18 2009, 02:03 PM~14228309
> *You know the clip that holds the 2 axles in the differential?  It breaks. hno:
> *



Dont I know about that.... :angry:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 18 2009, 10:54 AM~14226793
> *manny i've learn here that CADILLAC owners really help each other out.... post more pics of your BLUE BEAUTY
> *



:wave:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mauriceindividuals_@Jun 18 2009, 03:13 PM~14229031
> *My 1996 Fleetwood SIGNATURE PIECE
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 19 2009, 10:52 AM~14237755
> *:wave:
> *



whats good SCRILLA my ninja


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mauriceindividuals_@Jun 18 2009, 03:13 PM~14229031
> *My 1996 Fleetwood SIGNATURE PIECE
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

got my new headliner done today.....








and some pillars......


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 19 2009, 02:34 PM~14240495
> *got my new headliner done today.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 19 2009, 01:34 PM~14240495
> *got my new headliner done today.....
> 
> 
> ...


dope bro,


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mauriceindividuals_@Jun 18 2009, 12:13 PM~14229031
> *My 1996 Fleetwood SIGNATURE PIECE
> 
> 
> ...


looking good.nice work


----------



## caddydaddy80 (Nov 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Jun 18 2009, 11:57 AM~14228267
> *Mine............
> 
> 
> ...


THIS FLEET IS REAL CLEAN...HAD MINE LOOKING EXACTLY LIKE THIS B4 I CHANGED IT TO TANGERINE!!! NICE CAR BRO!!!


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

a pair of fleetwoods to add..white one might be heading to North Carolina...


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mauriceindividuals_@Jun 18 2009, 02:13 PM~14229031
> *My 1996 Fleetwood SIGNATURE PIECE
> 
> 
> ...



oooo weeee!!!! nothing more to say. the car is lookin clean


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 19 2009, 11:23 PM~14244446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn!!!


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 19 2009, 09:23 PM~14244446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mauriceindividuals (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Jun 19 2009, 06:51 PM~14243247
> *oooo weeee!!!!  nothing more to say.  the car is lookin clean
> *


Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## mauriceindividuals (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGSINNER_@Jun 19 2009, 04:20 PM~14241987
> *looking good.nice work
> *


Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 19 2009, 09:23 PM~14244446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


funkin mean bro, one lucky man!!!!!!!!!!! 10/10 :biggrin: 

damn i wana paint mine orange now...


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 19 2009, 11:23 PM~14244446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW THATS NICE.......


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Jun 20 2009, 09:41 AM~14246401
> *WOW THATS NICE.......
> *


x1000000000


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 20 2009, 11:44 AM~14246410
> *x1000000000
> *


oh oh the top guy with a lac is here....


----------



## Agent Orange (Dec 2, 2006)

Where can I get some new emblems at besides eBay I'm looking for the rear ones that go on the rag. Went to the dealer today and the guy told me 150 for both I was like holy fuck ontop of that I asked him if they were gold cause I need mine in gold he said they don't make em anymore cause they're double the price :angry: 


he said to get the chrome ones and to get them dipped I'm guessing he meant gold plated


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Agent Orange_@Jun 20 2009, 08:10 PM~14249218
> *Where can I get some new emblems at besides eBay I'm looking for the rear ones that go on the rag. Went to the dealer today and the guy told me 150 for both I was like holy fuck ontop of that I asked him if they were gold cause I need mine in gold he said they don't make em anymore cause they're double the price  :angry:
> he said to get the chrome ones and to get them dipped I'm guessing he meant gold plated
> *


ebay homie


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 20 2009, 08:11 PM~14249468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## Bettysue (Jun 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Apr 27 2009, 08:43 AM~13701447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 20 2009, 12:23 AM~14244446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


probably the most beautiful big body I have ever seen!


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Apr 27 2009, 07:29 PM~13706027
> *T T T
> 
> I LOVE THIS TOPIC...
> *




x 2


----------



## Bettysue (Jun 21, 2009)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

langeberg can you show a pic of your trunk set up. thanks


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

I know, trunk need some mirrors.


----------



## sideshows fleetwood (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

ttt


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Jun 21 2009, 06:26 PM~14255512
> *I know, trunk need some mirrors.
> 
> 
> ...



thanks looks good


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 19 2009, 09:23 PM~14244446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Seen this Lac in person in AZ and I must say... Uwwwwww Weeeeeee!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 18 2009, 08:54 AM~14226793
> *manny i've learn here that CADILLAC owners really help each other out.... post more pics of your BLUE BEAUTY
> *


hahahaha...later....after the ENGRAVINGS


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

*Cought a pic with Kebo and WC while they were checking out the Lacs!!!*




























*1st Place Best of Show & $1000 "Lac-of-Respect"
2nd Place Best of Show & $500 "Done Deal"
Best Undercarriage over all "Lac-of-Respect"*


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 21 2009, 06:23 PM~14256640
> *Cought a pic with Kebo and WC while they were checking out the Lacs!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

*DUB Show Charlotte NC*




























*WC and Kebo came over to check out the Lacs! They said they were happy to see the Big ~M~** on the East Coast and the ~Majestics~ were making big moves! *


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

YOU FORGOT TO POST THAT YOU GOT BEST OF SHOW FIRST AND SECOND...


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 21 2009, 07:13 PM~14256988
> *YOU FORGOT TO POST THAT YOU GOT BEST OF SHOW FIRST AND SECOND...
> *


FIXED!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 21 2009, 09:23 PM~14256640
> *Cought a pic with Kebo and WC while they were checking out the Lacs!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 22 2009, 09:19 AM~14260349
> *
> 
> 
> ...



it would look better on 13's or 14's


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 21 2009, 05:23 PM~14256640
> *Cought a pic with Kebo and WC while they were checking out the Lacs!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 22 2009, 06:15 AM~14260338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This car if from fayetteville i do believe its funny because this guy was a die hard lowrider. Use to have a clean ass Luxury sport monte, Frank Enriques painted back in the day


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER+Jun 19 2009, 09:23 PM~14244446-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAM


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> *1st Place Best of Show & $1000 "Lac-of-Respect"
> 2nd Place Best of Show & $500 "Done Deal"
> Best Undercarriage over all "Lac-of-Respect"*
> /quote]
> ...


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

i c u d mack :cheesy:


----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 21 2009, 06:32 PM~14256695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sik pics homie those lacs are clean az


----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Congradulations on the wins Kricket...Well deserved bro!!!!


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 22 2009, 09:30 AM~14261374
> *it would look better on 13's or 14's
> *


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandy-kutty87_@Jun 19 2009, 07:39 PM~14243118
> *a pair of fleetwoods to add..white one might be heading to North Carolina...
> 
> 
> ...


the 3rd brake light on the white one is that off a 06'-07' cts or dts cadillac??any body?looks to be a dts model.just wanna be sure.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 21 2009, 06:23 PM~14256640
> *Cought a pic with Kebo and WC while they were checking out the Lacs!!!
> 
> 
> ...


what show was that at


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> > *1st Place Best of Show & $1000 "Lac-of-Respect"
> > 2nd Place Best of Show & $500 "Done Deal"
> > Best Undercarriage over all "Lac-of-Respect"*
> > /quote]
> ...


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 22 2009, 11:30 PM~14269450
> *what show was that at
> *


I took the DUB Show!!!



























*On 13's *:biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 22 2009, 04:54 PM~14265202
> *Congradulations on the wins Kricket...Well deserved bro!!!!
> *


You should take your to one of the DUB Shows up north!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 23 2009, 03:57 AM~14269986
> *I took the DUB Show!!!
> On 13's  :biggrin:
> *



:h5: :h5: :h5: 


CAN WE SAY DUB SHOW IN MIAMI SEPT. 23 :dunno: :yes:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 23 2009, 07:09 AM~14270536
> *:h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> CAN WE SAY DUB SHOW IN MIAMI SEPT. 23  :dunno:  :yes:
> *


Better yet 


> *ANY INFO NEEDED PM ME THANKS *</span>
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>if anyone is coming from out of town this is the official hotel of the picnic
> they have gave you a fixed rate from 110.00 a night to 75.00 and night book your rooms now + tax its only a 10 to 15 min drive to the park*
> 
> ...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 23 2009, 02:59 AM~14269990
> *You should take your to one of the DUB Shows up north!!!
> *


We don't have any up here...Maybe in NYC or Boston...


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

looks like it has step bars on the side of the car? ? ? ? :uh:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 23 2009, 10:18 AM~14271438
> *looks like it has step bars on the side of the car?  ? ? ?  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


yea wtf is that :uh:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

*Look at the bugs on that E&G Grill!!! From the Streets to the Show!!!

Who says we dont drive our shit!!!*


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 23 2009, 08:25 AM~14271489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A RIDER RIGHT THERE, ONE LOVE BIG M, U KNOOOOOW


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

FINALLY BROUGHT IT HOME...............................


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Jun 23 2009, 01:37 AM~14269003
> *the 3rd brake light on the white one is that off a 06'-07' cts or dts cadillac??any body?looks to be a dts model.just wanna be sure.
> *


that one looks like its on the to of the trunk so i would be guessing is a 09 dts light


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jun 24 2009, 02:29 AM~14280483
> *that one looks like its on the to of the trunk so i would be guessing is a 09 dts light
> *



its a cts light the dts is more flat and thinner.... :biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 24 2009, 01:17 PM~14283578
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Who's got a drivers side headlight for sale?


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect+Jun 23 2009, 02:57 AM~14269986-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're lake pipes. :uh: :thumbsdown:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Awful


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 25 2009, 11:00 AM~14293068
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:machinegun: *owner*

:tears: >>> me


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 25 2009, 08:00 AM~14293068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why, why, why, why why why, gademmit! why? beesh is ugly


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 25 2009, 08:00 AM~14293068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandy-kutty87_@Jun 19 2009, 07:39 PM~14243118
> *a pair of fleetwoods to add..white one might be heading to North Carolina...
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMM I MISS THAT CADDY.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 25 2009, 07:00 AM~14293068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:tears:


----------



## prohoppin (Apr 8, 2004)

:0


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 25 2009, 09:00 AM~14293068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ya know, I can't even hate on that. Just because it's (somewhat)tastefully done. No train horns or product advertising all over it. It looks clean. Grilles pretty cool too. Should have went with a chrome nerf bar instead of those ugly steps. Not my style, but it could be worse!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## B.dizzle (Mar 1, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 25 2009, 08:00 AM~14293068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Come on give me a break, is that 4x4 steps on the side of that car. This type of shit has no place in lowrider, keep in mind this is LAYITLOW not 4x4 Weekly!!!!


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

this is what i did when i saw that fleetwood...all i got to say is this


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

this page needs to be deleted... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Jun 26 2009, 10:52 AM~14305312
> *this is what i did when i saw that fleetwood...all i got to say is this
> 
> 
> ...


:barf: :roflmao:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Bunch of Babies. . . . :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## prohoppin (Apr 8, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> [/quote
> "MIERDA"


----------



## MAC MINO (Dec 4, 2008)

the wifes lac


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 26 2009, 10:57 AM~14306406
> *:barf: :roflmao:
> *




lol!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## yayo63 (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 23 2009, 08:25 AM~14271489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Jun 26 2009, 07:52 AM~14305312
> *this is what i did when i saw that fleetwood...all i got to say is this
> 
> 
> ...


who's that fat cracker?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Here's a video for all you homies.... STILL FOR SALE 
aCsXRZgHZb4&feature


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

CUANTO FOR THE LAC $$$$$....


----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

TTT homies


----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAC MINO_@Jun 27 2009, 01:23 AM~14313223
> *the wifes lac
> 
> 
> ...


is that your wife in the pic bro


----------



## MAC MINO (Dec 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUCYAZ_@Jun 27 2009, 07:37 PM~14317380
> *is that your wife in the pic bro
> *


naw bro :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

lol


----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAC MINO_@Jun 28 2009, 12:56 AM~14319326
> *naw bro :biggrin:
> *


well lucky ya wife didnt see this chick posing on her car bro.... or there would have been some brawling......

:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)




----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

check this badass grill out... :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

if u wanna see alotta lacs go 2 miami-fest 

2day was the majestics miami picnic

there was a bunhc of big bodies :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Jun 24 2009, 02:01 PM~14285072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DID SOMEBODY BUY IT FROM MAJESTICS ?


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

WHERE CAN I TAKE MY FLEET TO GET CONVERTED TO A COUPE N CONVERTIBLE.... N HOW MUCH DOES IT RUN?   :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jun 28 2009, 11:22 PM~14325787
> *WHERE CAN I TAKE MY FLEET TO GET CONVERTED TO A COUPE N CONVERTIBLE.... N HOW MUCH DOES IT RUN?     :biggrin:
> *


LOOK IN MY SIG EMPIRE CUSTOMS ... TALK TO JASON THE OWNER THEY DO THEM THERE AND ITS GREAT WORK.


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

mine


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Jun 28 2009, 11:25 PM~14325802
> *LOOK IN MY SIG EMPIRE CUSTOMS ... TALK TO JASON THE OWNER THEY DO THEM THERE AND ITS GREAT WORK.
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon+Jun 27 2009, 06:31 PM~14316248-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spell check your trunk...Dues doesn't have an apostrophe. :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

]









































































finally roof and parts of interior all done........da homie liv4lacs HOOKED IT UP!!!!!!!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Is that all suede? Looks nice.


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Jun 29 2009, 11:19 AM~14329084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jun 28 2009, 11:22 PM~14325787
> *WHERE CAN I TAKE MY FLEET TO GET CONVERTED TO A COUPE N CONVERTIBLE.... N HOW MUCH DOES IT RUN?     :biggrin:
> *


30-40k


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 29 2009, 11:48 AM~14329350
> *Is that all suede?  Looks nice.
> *


 :yes: :yes: thnks.


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Jun 28 2009, 09:16 PM~14324489
> *DID SOMEBODY BUY IT FROM MAJESTICS ?
> *


it was a trade


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

does anybody have the factory tape / cd player for a 94 lac my cd player dont work lmk if you have one for sale.


----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Jun 29 2009, 11:19 AM~14329084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeah!!!!! seen those pics on miami fest.... funkin baddass lacs bro!!!!

TTMFT


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Jun 19 2009, 11:16 PM~14245302
> *damn!!!
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 19 2009, 09:23 PM~14244446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jun 29 2009, 11:17 AM~14329055
> *THANKS HOMIE
> *



*hit me up.  *


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Jun 29 2009, 11:53 AM~14329368
> *30-40k
> *



*not that much,... unless we building the whole thing turn table  *


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jun 30 2009, 10:55 AM~14340462
> *not that much,... unless we building the whole thing turn table
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 How Much than??? :cheesy:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Jun 30 2009, 11:10 AM~14340639
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0 How Much than???  :cheesy:
> *



*PM me for details*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: EMPIRE CUSTOMS, PAPER CHASER, le cab

*whatup Angelo :biggrin:  *


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jun 30 2009, 11:36 AM~14340914
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: EMPIRE CUSTOMS, PAPER CHASER, le cab
> 
> ...


what up bro , i'm still waiting for them pic's :biggrin:


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUCYAZ_@Jun 28 2009, 08:19 PM~14323932
> *check this badass grill out...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


t t t


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 29 2009, 11:47 AM~14329341
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


  THAT SUEDE LOOKS TIGHT :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

purp is hurtin them wit that


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Jun 30 2009, 11:13 PM~14346128
> *purp is hurtin them wit that
> *


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

my 94 fleetwood interior lights won't shut off and my keyless remote stopped working anybody have this problem? :dunno:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 30 2009, 10:20 PM~14346208
> *
> *


you know that shit to watson


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 29 2009, 11:24 AM~14329119
> *:angry:
> Spell check your trunk...Dues doesn't have an apostrophe. :uh:
> *


AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHA I just saw that. Dayum...wonder what those walking around and see the car park, think about it.


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jun 29 2009, 11:17 AM~14329055
> *THANKS HOMIE
> *


ANYTIME BRO


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGSINNER_@Jun 29 2009, 04:27 PM~14332121
> *it was a trade
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 1 2009, 12:43 AM~14348704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one of my favs.....that shit is tight!!!!!


----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 1 2009, 12:43 AM~14348704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any pics of it on the ground????? is it juiced????


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Jun 22 2009, 12:48 PM~14261530
> *This car if from fayetteville i do believe its funny because this guy was a die hard lowrider.  Use to have a clean ass Luxury sport monte, Frank Enriques painted back in the day
> *


I know Frank E. from Modern Times.


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Jun 30 2009, 10:15 PM~14345388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What was the material on this Caddy top, You know? Do you have another pic? I wanna do mine like that.. :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUCYAZ_@Jul 1 2009, 04:48 AM~14349082
> *any pics of it on the ground????? is it juiced????
> *


NA. NO JUICE JUST STOCK. IF ALL GO'S AS PLANNED LATER THIS YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

How to remove scratches from glass...

http://meguiarsonline.com/forums/showthread.php?p=304938


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Jul 1 2009, 12:15 AM~14346841
> *you know that shit to watson
> *


Thats a hard one to say dowg...the bigbody game down here is crazy so I dont know who to say have it on lock anymore


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 30 2009, 08:22 PM~14344760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This car came out nice as fuk...


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

AM I THE ONLY ONE THAT DONT LIKE THAT PAINT JOB??


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@Jul 1 2009, 05:10 AM~14349142
> *I know Frank E. from Modern Times.
> *


didn't you have a monte frank did?


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Jul 1 2009, 04:06 PM~14353021
> *AM I THE ONLY ONE THAT DONT LIKE THAT PAINT JOB??
> *


nope..... :no:


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

YEAH, ITS A SUPER CLEAN BUILD BUT , THE PATTERNS.. :no:


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

which paint job you talking about


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Jul 1 2009, 02:22 PM~14353717
> *which paint job you talking about
> *


x2


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

sick ass engine!!


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Jul 1 2009, 02:06 PM~14353021
> *AM I THE ONLY ONE THAT DONT LIKE THAT PAINT JOB??
> *


the car is just so fuckin clean,immaculate.. that the paint job gets over looked.


----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jul 1 2009, 05:23 AM~14349192
> *NA. NO JUICE JUST STOCK. IF ALL GO'S AS PLANNED LATER THIS YEAR  :biggrin:
> *


cant wait to see pics homie..... respect!!!!!!!!!!!! lovin the gold..........


----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 1 2009, 12:43 AM~14348704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bubba you killen em cant wait to see that bitch lifted


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Jul 1 2009, 01:06 PM~14353021
> *AM I THE ONLY ONE THAT DONT LIKE THAT PAINT JOB??
> *


Probably Not!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 29 2009, 11:47 AM~14329341
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Dogg!!!


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Jul 1 2009, 03:22 PM~14353212
> *YEAH, ITS A SUPER CLEAN BUILD BUT , THE PATTERNS.. :no:
> *


Every car is built to the owners eyes we all just like to share the hard work and money we put into them, but we don't expect everyone to like all aspects of the car right. 
But I bet theirs alot of other hard work and money he put into the car like the complete frame off build or the one of a kind front lockup and sick 9inch ford reared with almost limit-less lift possibles that you like right?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

pHO7UpaG6po&feature


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 2 2009, 06:50 PM~14366776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 2 2009, 08:50 PM~14366776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


absolutely badass from A to Z!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jul 2 2009, 10:19 AM~14360698
> *bubba you killen em cant wait to see that bitch lifted
> *


x2


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 2 2009, 10:53 PM~14367183
> *absolutely badass from A to Z!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 2 2009, 12:20 PM~14363262
> *Looking good Dogg!!!
> *


Thnks big homie.....I'm trying.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 2 2009, 06:50 PM~14366776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THAT MOTOR SOUNDS GOOD !! * :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 1 2009, 12:43 AM~14348704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice lac, diggn the sticker to


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 2 2009, 07:53 PM~14367183
> *absolutely badass from A to Z!!!!
> *


Thanks Dogg!!! But you got B threw Y on lock!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jul 2 2009, 12:25 PM~14363317
> *Every car is built to the owners eyes we all just like to share the hard work and money we put into them, but we don't expect everyone to like all aspects of the car right.
> But I bet theirs alot of other hard work and money he put into the car like the complete frame off build or the one of a kind front lockup and sick 9inch ford reared with almost limit-less lift possibles that you like right?
> *


Well put!!! If everybody liked the same thing every bodies Lac would be Carolina Blue!!! Thanks to that other guy for your opinion Dogg on Not liking it! That just makes me want to do more to it!!!  I didnt expect people to give me the props that they have on it in the first place! I built it for me and them streets! Shit I never thought I would build a four door car ever!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 2 2009, 06:50 PM~14366776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I ain't really never seen homeboy kricket talkin shit to anybody......but dat MOTOR TALKIN ALL DA SHIT FOR EM!!!!!! Plus dat front lockup just lookin at a ***** like "WTF U WANA DO LIL *****!!!!!" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 3 2009, 09:32 AM~14370899
> *I ain't really never seen homeboy kricket talkin shit to anybody......but dat MOTOR TALKIN ALL DA SHIT FOR EM!!!!!! Plus dat front lockup just lookin at a ***** like "WTF U WANA DO LIL *****!!!!!" :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Jul 1 2009, 08:11 AM~14350097
> *This car came out nice as fuk...
> *


thanks homie


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jul 1 2009, 08:35 AM~14350321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 29 2009, 10:24 AM~14329119
> *Spell check your trunk...Dues doesn't have an apostrophe. :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Jul 2 2009, 07:37 PM~14367055
> *  :cheesy:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: THAT'S SOME AWESOME SHIT :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 2 2009, 07:53 PM~14367183
> *absolutely badass from A to Z!!!!
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY 4TH GUYS


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

that baby blue lac is FUCKING SICK!!! 

ls1
ford 9 
insane lockup

now i gotta see it in person!!!


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jul 1 2009, 08:34 AM~14350314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Jun 16 2009, 08:46 AM~14204835
> *my boy sells them $30 a set, he also has door lock knobs,and switch bats..
> 
> 
> ...


those he still have them


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 3 2009, 06:32 AM~14370899
> *I ain't really never seen homeboy kricket talkin shit to anybody......but dat MOTOR TALKIN ALL DA SHIT FOR EM!!!!!! Plus dat front lockup just lookin at a ***** like "WTF U WANA DO LIL *****!!!!!" :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*+Jul 2 2009, 10:42 PM~14369120-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Guys!!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Found these on YouTube
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TsxC7EiSf14&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TsxC7EiSf14&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pHO7UpaG6po&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pHO7UpaG6po&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

the first video makes the car look hella short and stubby to me for some reason


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

pHO7UpaG6po&feature

Damn Kricket......all i gotta say is 

:0 uffin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: and :h5:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

How long and wide is a big body? Gotta see if one will fit in my little garage.


----------



## salty1 (Apr 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 3 2009, 05:31 AM~14370695
> *Well put!!! If everybody liked the same thing every bodies Lac would be Carolina Blue!!! Thanks to that other guy for your opinion Dogg on Not liking it! That just makes me want to do more to it!!!   I didnt expect people to give me the props that they have on it in the first place! I built it for me and them streets! Shit I never thought I would build a four door car ever!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Bro I guess you picked the perfect name for this car! The car is sicc and i hope to someday build a Lac that people will envy too!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Jul 5 2009, 07:00 PM~14387501
> *How long and wide is a big body? Gotta see if one will fit in my little garage.
> *


My lac was in da paint shop when I moved to my new pad.....so I couldn't measure.....when I brought it home it barely fits....and dats cuz the front bumper is off...iono wtf ima do when its time to slap my front bumper on


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 5 2009, 09:15 PM~14388204
> *My lac was in da paint shop when I moved to my new pad.....so I couldn't measure.....when I brought it home it barely fits....and dats cuz the front bumper is off...iono wtf ima do when its time to slap my front bumper on
> *


I got a 67 2 door impala sqeezed in mine right now. Something tell it ain't gonna work. I can't see me leaving it outside to get stolen or molested.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 4 2009, 12:25 AM~14378058
> *the first video makes the car look hella short and stubby to me for some reason
> *


Damn thats what my Wife says about everything I got!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Jul 4 2009, 02:11 AM~14378276
> *pHO7UpaG6po&feature
> 
> Damn Kricket......all i gotta say is
> ...


 :biggrin: Thanks Dogg!!! :h5:


----------



## monte carlo rider (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Jul 4 2009, 02:11 AM~14378276
> *pHO7UpaG6po&feature
> 
> Damn Kricket......all i gotta say is
> ...


nice


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Jul 5 2009, 08:00 PM~14387501
> *How long and wide is a big body? Gotta see if one will fit in my little garage.
> *


  anybody?


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Jul 7 2009, 12:00 PM~14402554
> * anybody?
> *


Vehicle Highlights
Renamed Fleetwood in a restyle for 1993, this big traditional rear-drive sedan gained dual airbags and four inches in length. More-rounded than the old Brougham, the mid 1990s Fleetwood was built on the same platform used by the Buick Roadmaster and Chevrolet Caprice. In this case, though, the chassis was stretched five inches for a 121.5-inch wheelbase. At 225 inches overall, Fleetwood was the longest production car built in the U.S. Initial Fleetwoods held a 185-horsepower V8, with 4-speed automatic transmission. Standard traction control and antilock brakes made this rear-drive sedan an all-weather vehicle. Dual airbags were installed, and head room grew an inch in the rear, leg room 2.7 inches.

http://consumerguideauto.howstuffworks.com...c-fleetwood.htm


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

VEHICLE DIMENSIONS 

Wheelbase: 121.5 in. (3085 mm)
Length: 225.1 in. (5717 mm)
Width: 78.0 in. (1982 mm)
Width (mirror to mirror overall): in. ( mm)
Height: 57.1 in. (1451 mm)
Ground Clearance: 5.5 in (139.7 mm)
Front Overhang: in. ( mm)
Rear Overhang: in. ( mm)
Turning circle (curb to curb): 44.5 ft. (13564 mm)
Turning circle (wall to wall): ft. (mm)
Front Tread: 61.7 in. (1568 mm)
Rear Tread: 60.7 in. (1542 mm)
Head Room (Front): 38.7 in. (984 mm)
Head Room (Rear): 39.1 in. (994 mm)
Head Room wih Sunroof (Frt/RR): in. ( mm)
Leg Room (Front): 42.4 in. (1079 mm)
Leg Room (Rear): 43.9 in. (1116 mm)
Shoulder Room (Front): 64.2 in. (1632 mm)
Shoulder Room (Rear): 64.0 in. (1626 mm)
Hip Room (Front): 59.2 in. (1504 mm)
Hip Room (Rear): 59.7 in. (1518 mm)
Luggage Capacity: 21.1 cu. ft. (598 L)
Trunk Liftover Height: in. (mm)
Passenger Volume: 145.9 cu. ft. (4131 L)
Passenger Volume with Sunroof: cu. ft. ( L)
Shipping Weight (Fleetwood): 4,369 lbs. (1,982 kg)
Shipping Weight (Brougham): 4,389 lbs. (1,991 kg)

Curb Weight is the weight of a car as delivered, including all options, that have at least a 33 percent penetration with fuel and lubricant levels full.
Weight Distribution (Frt/RR): 55%/45% 
Domestic Content: 95 percent


----------



## Bettysue (Jun 21, 2009)

Talk about measurements. You guys are so helpful :h5:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

man i be riding in my 94 and my inside lights keep going on in off and my door locks doing it to? windshield wipers cut on n off even my car be hesitating sumtimes, i think my wiring threw out the car fucked up


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 7 2009, 03:32 PM~14404461
> *man i be riding in my 94 and my inside lights keep going on in off and my door locks doing it to? windshield wipers cut on n off even my car be hesitating sumtimes, i think my wiring threw out the car fucked up
> *


Christine?! hno:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

white chocalote , Cali styles thanks.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

white chocalote , Cali styles thanks.


----------



## RuffNeck Rill (Mar 10, 2009)

WHAT IT DEW WORLD
DOWNLOAD MY NEW SONG DEDICATED LOWLOWS!!!
ITS CALLED "MY lOWRIDER"
DOWNLOAD AND BANG IT
WWW.MYSPACE.COM/TORNADOALLEYMUSIC
GET AT YA BOI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 7 2009, 03:32 PM~14404461
> *man i be riding in my 94 and my inside lights keep going on in off and my door locks doing it to? windshield wipers cut on n off even my car be hesitating sumtimes, i think my wiring threw out the car fucked up
> *


Quit buying shit :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

TTT :thumbsup: 




LAC LOVERS :wave:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 7 2009, 06:55 PM~14406681
> *Christine?! hno:
> *


X2


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 7 2009, 09:55 PM~14406681
> *Christine?! hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 7 2009, 03:32 PM~14404461
> *man i be riding in my 94 and my inside lights keep going on in off and my door locks doing it to? windshield wipers cut on n off even my car be hesitating sumtimes, i think my wiring threw out the car fucked up
> *


This is one time you would be better of paying a shop, not some homie that works out of his backyard. Yea, we all got them. For real, take it in and drop the cash to get it checked. You will save yourself more money in the long run. 



Is Scrilla still raffling off a Fleetwood? 



Dont forget about the LT1 thread... somebody has to have pictures they haven't posted there


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

No 1993 or 1994.


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 7 2009, 05:32 PM~14404461
> *man i be riding in my 94 and my inside lights keep going on in off and my door locks doing it to? windshield wipers cut on n off even my car be hesitating sumtimes, i think my wiring threw out the car fucked up
> *






:roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 8 2009, 12:50 PM~14411562
> *TTT  :thumbsup:
> LAC LOVERS  :wave:
> *





:nicoderm:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jul 7 2009, 04:22 PM~14403831
> *VEHICLE DIMENSIONS
> 
> Wheelbase: 121.5 in. (3085 mm)
> ...


 :0 damn homie you ant fuckin around


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jul 8 2009, 11:36 PM~14417809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 8 2009, 10:13 PM~14416861
> *
> Is Scrilla still raffling off a Fleetwood?
> 
> *




:dunno:






















http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=425476


MAKE OFFER....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 8 2009, 11:37 PM~14417836
> *:nicoderm:
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave: whats going on ESE


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 9 2009, 12:04 AM~14418238
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: whats going on ESE
> *





Not A Damn Thing, MISTER PONLE MAS JAMON A MI SANWISH... :roflmao:


Whats The Business Over Your Way?


----------



## REGALMINO (Jan 16, 2008)

94 brougham


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 9 2009, 12:32 AM~14418664
> *Not A Damn Thing, MISTER PONLE MAS JAMON A MI SANWISH... :roflmao:
> Whats The Business Over Your Way?
> *



*

S.S.D.D. *


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jul 8 2009, 07:36 PM~14417809
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jul 3 2009, 07:35 PM~14376217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 9 2009, 07:57 AM~14421060
> *
> 
> S.S.D.D.
> *



:uh:


Steady Sucking Da Dingaling? :dunno:



:barf:





COCHINO! :rofl:


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 9 2009, 12:23 PM~14422463
> *:uh:
> Steady Sucking Da Dingaling? :dunno:
> :barf:
> ...


 :uh: cochinas


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

my brothers fleet from Blvd Aces- Ft. Worth only 17 yrs old


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

Blvd Aces


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> Just a peak
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 8 2009, 11:36 PM~14417817
> *:roflmao:
> *


lol i know rite thats why u still got yours 4 sale


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Lasercut Caddy Steering wheel for sale.











I can get the wrap and horn button if you want for extra.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 9 2009, 12:23 PM~14422463
> *:uh:
> Steady Sucking Da Dingaling? :dunno:
> :barf:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
thats a good one.....


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> > Just a peak
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by malomonte_@Jul 9 2009, 02:00 PM~14423384
> *:uh: cochinas
> *





Dont Get Jealous. :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 9 2009, 06:44 PM~14426612
> *lol i know rite thats why u still got yours 4 sale
> *
















Congrats, You Found Someone Who Accepted EBT....


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 9 2009, 08:38 PM~14429392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


....mm..........AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAA


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

*i need a lil help does anyone know where i can find a diagram or steps on HOW TO INSTALL A KICKDOWN CABLE???? i bout a 93 fleet but the fool who had it b4 had 24's on it and he took off the kickdown cable i have no clue why :twak: if any f you guys have any info on how to do this i would really appreciate it *


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@Jul 10 2009, 07:16 AM~14431940
> *i need a lil help does anyone know where i can find a diagram or steps on HOW TO INSTALL A KICKDOWN CABLE???? i bout a 93 fleet but the fool who had it b4 had 24's on it and he took off the kickdown cable i have no clue why :twak:  if any f you guys have any info on how to do this i would really appreciate it
> *


What do you mean by kickdown cable?


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jul 10 2009, 07:18 AM~14431944
> *What do you mean by kickdown cable?
> *


my transmission kickdown cable my car wont shift b4 24mph and i cant accelerate fast cuz it wont catch gear


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@Jul 10 2009, 07:21 AM~14431952
> *my transmission kickdown cable my car wont shift b4 24mph and i cant accelerate fast cuz it wont catch gear
> *


but the kickdown is only used when you have a wide open throttle and it downshifts the transmission to pick up speed quickly. Is that the problem? If it doesn't catch any gear at all I think it might be a bigger problem.


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jul 10 2009, 07:56 AM~14432074
> *but the kickdown is only used when you have a wide open throttle and it downshifts the transmission to pick up speed quickly. Is that the problem? If it doesn't catch any gear at all I think it might be a bigger problem.
> *


my car catches gears but it doesnt downshift when i wanna pick up speed it wont go anywhere all you hear is the engine reving but the car wont pick up


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

so yea basically the problem is that my transmission wont downshift and im trying to find HOW to install the cable but i have NO IDEA were to start


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 9 2009, 11:38 PM~14429392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> > Just a peak
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> > Just a peak
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 10 2009, 11:05 AM~14434296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WERE IS THIS CAR FROM THAT SHIT LOOKS GOOD


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Jul 10 2009, 11:12 AM~14434364
> *WERE IS THIS CAR FROM THAT SHIT LOOKS GOOD
> *


*L.A. CHAPTER MAJESTICS*


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 10 2009, 11:05 AM~14434296
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this bigbody looks sick!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 10 2009, 11:05 AM~14434296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM DAT SHIT IS DA BIDNIZZ!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

MY LAC....FINALLY COMING TOGETHER....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: RAGALAC :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 10 2009, 12:03 PM~14434867
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: RAGALAC  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THNKS HOMIE..................MAN ...I JUST REALIZED WE LIKE WHITE CARS ALOT....LOL DRIVEWAY FULL OF WHITE CARS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jul 8 2009, 08:36 PM~14417809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 10 2009, 11:05 AM~14434296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 DAWNZZZZZZ :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ONE OF THE SICKEST CADDY'S THATS GONNA BLOW UP IN 09


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:0 :0 

unfortunately i gotta sell it i need $ any offers? it goes to my 90 fleetwood


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 10 2009, 11:05 AM~14434296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice!!!who is paintin it??


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 10 2009, 11:56 AM~14434793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THE BIG BODY


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Jul 10 2009, 02:54 PM~14436824
> * nice!!!who is paintin it??
> *


a homie maned candy n crome out of L.A


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Jul 10 2009, 02:54 PM~14436824
> * nice!!!who is paintin it??
> *


a homie .named candy n crome.out of L.A


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Jul 10 2009, 02:12 PM~14434364
> *WERE IS THIS CAR FROM THAT SHIT LOOKS GOOD
> *


I FOUND THAM PICS IN THE PAINT & BODY TOPIC!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 10 2009, 02:56 PM~14434793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 94 Brougham (Jul 15, 2007)

ive got a ? if anyone of you can help me. will the electrical wireing from an lt1 out of a 94 be the same as 95 cuz the only difference i know of is the 95 lt1 has vented optispark and the 94 dont i dont know of any other difference between the years. its cuz i wanna buy this 95 fleet but the dude put an lt1 from a 94 and he said the electrical jus needs to be done im i gona run into problems or will it be all good i have no idea any advice? :dunno: thanks homies uffin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94 Brougham_@Jul 10 2009, 07:26 PM~14438903
> *ive got a ? if anyone of you can help me. will the electrical wireing from an lt1 out of a 94 be the same as 95 cuz the only difference i know of is the 95 lt1 has vented optispark and the 94 dont i dont know of any other difference between the years. its cuz i wanna buy this 95 fleet but the dude put an lt1 from a 94 and he said the electrical jus needs to be done im i gona run into problems or will it be all good i have no idea any advice? :dunno: thanks homies uffin:
> *


I'm about 99.9% sure its all da same...I've had 3 of these and done a lot of work to em.....they should be da same ...


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 10 2009, 11:56 AM~14434793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jul 10 2009, 11:51 AM~14434730
> *L.A. CHAPTER MAJESTICS
> *


 :yes: :h5:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla+Jul 10 2009, 05:41 PM~14436711-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wave: :wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Jul 10 2009, 07:02 PM~14437432
> *LOVE THE BIG BODY
> *



YOU SHOULD BUILD ANOTHER ONE WILLY


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

I had a rear tire blow-out yesterday on the freeway! The tire blew to shreds and in the process, took off my back rear chrome panel. When that panel came off, a big rig ran it over and flattened it like a pancake.  

Anyone know where I can find a driver's side panel? 










Thanks! :happysad:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 11 2009, 10:11 AM~14442707
> *I had a rear tire blow-out yesterday on the freeway!  The tire blew to shreds and in the process, took off my back rear chrome panel.  When that panel came off, a big rig ran it over and flattened it like a pancake.
> 
> Anyone know where I can find a driver's side panel?
> ...


LOOK ON EBAY


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jul 11 2009, 09:36 AM~14442903
> *LOOK ON EBAY
> *


Thanks, but yeah, already tried that last night... Found one, but they wanted an arm and leg for it.  Seeing if anybody here knows of another option.. :happysad:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 11 2009, 04:57 AM~14441440
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *





:420:


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 11 2009, 10:11 AM~14442707
> *I had a rear tire blow-out yesterday on the freeway!  The tire blew to shreds and in the process, took off my back rear chrome panel.  When that panel came off, a big rig ran it over and flattened it like a pancake.
> 
> Anyone know where I can find a driver's side panel?
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 10 2009, 11:56 AM~14434793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that looks clean as fuck any more pics


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 11 2009, 10:11 AM~14442707
> *I had a rear tire blow-out yesterday on the freeway!  The tire blew to shreds and in the process, took off my back rear chrome panel.  When that panel came off, a big rig ran it over and flattened it like a pancake.
> 
> Anyone know where I can find a driver's side panel?
> ...



waddup homie..hit up paper chaser i think he may have a few parts still..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jul 11 2009, 02:14 PM~14444235
> *damn that looks  clean as fuck any more pics
> *


Naw...barekly puttin everything backtogether on it....dat was just a lil sneak peak pic my ***** took...


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jul 11 2009, 02:14 PM~14444235
> *damn that looks  clean as fuck any more pics
> *



DAMNN CANT WAIT TIL MY LAC IS PUT TOGETHER :0


----------



## MAKING HATERZ (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jul 11 2009, 01:17 PM~14444251
> *waddup homie..hit up paper chaser i think he may have a few parts still..
> 
> 
> *


Hey what's up Big Huey!? :wave: 

Thanks man... I'll hit Angelo up and see what he says...


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 10 2009, 02:05 PM~14434296
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that mother fucker right there wow * ~M~*


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

IT DROPS ON THE 1ST....!


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

DRIVER AND PASS SIDE TURN LAMPS $25

























DRIVER AND PASS. SIDE HEADLAMPS $40

















HEADLAMP/SIDE LAMP BUCKET $20 HAVE BOTH DRIVER AND PASS. SIDE

















TAILLIGHT EXT. $30 EACH


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

HEADLIGHT CHROME TRIM BOTH DRIVER AND PASS. SIDE AVAILABLE $25 EACH SIDE.

















UNDER DASH PLASTIC COVERS $20 EACH

















ASHTRAY $20









TAILLIGHTS $40

















DASH WOOD 3 PC $50


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

DOOR PANELS $100 ALL 4 NO WOOD









AC CONTROL $25









TWILIGHT SENTINEL $25


----------



## JUICY 93 (Jul 12, 2009)

HAVE A QUESTION? CAN ANYONE TELL ME WHERE I CAN GET MY SKIRTS FOR MY 93 FLEETWOOD EXTENDED?


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUICY 93_@Jul 12 2009, 11:53 PM~14452874
> *HAVE A QUESTION? CAN ANYONE TELL ME WHERE I CAN GET MY SKIRTS FOR MY 93 FLEETWOOD  EXTENDED?
> *


the homie skim on here does em hit him up on the pm


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

VERY NICE BETOOOO!


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 12 2009, 11:09 PM~14454178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 11 2009, 12:11 PM~14442707
> *I had a rear tire blow-out yesterday on the freeway!  The tire blew to shreds and in the process, took off my back rear chrome panel.  When that panel came off, a big rig ran it over and flattened it like a pancake.
> 
> Anyone know where I can find a driver's side panel?
> ...



Did it look something like this....




























:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 


that really sucked.....happened to me in 07 in the way to a show...about 65 mph the tread separated and blew off the trim and cars ran it over....


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Jul 13 2009, 12:36 PM~14459137
> *Did it look something like this....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 

:yessad: 

Yep... That rear quarter rocker panel looks exactly how mine looked. :angry: Plus, the area where that panel attaches on to the body of the car got messed up a little too. I'll have to take a snapshot of it. I'm hoping that once I find a replacement rocker panel, I'll still be able to attach it on with no problems. 

Did your skirt get messed up too? Mine did a little on the bottom right side of it, but I think it's not too bad... The inner peg got a little messed up, so it's not attaching correctly to the Caddy... I'm hoping I can fix that peg. :angry:

:nosad:


----------



## Bettysue (Jun 21, 2009)

:tears: :uh:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

sold


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Jul 12 2009, 04:13 PM~14450304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NEW PRICES


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Jul 12 2009, 04:13 PM~14450311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NEW PRICES


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 12 2009, 01:36 PM~14450083
> *that mother fucker right there wow  ~M~
> *


thats how we do it homie the big M style.one luv to all :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 13 2009, 03:52 PM~14459353
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> :yessad:
> ...



yeah you can really see the skirt in the pic but its smashed to...got ran over and it broke in half almost.......you can see where it ripped my panel up some..i still have a small dent that i see every time i look at it from it....pisses me off every time...fucked up thing is that the tire didnt blow the tread came off the tire...i was just past an exit so i backed up the ramp and drove to closest station lol
sucked


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

TTMFT FOR LACZ.....


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Jul 14 2009, 01:27 AM~14465996
> *yeah you can really see the skirt in the pic but its smashed to...got ran over and it broke in half almost.......you can see where it ripped my panel up some..i still have a small dent that i see every time i look at it from it....pisses me off every time...fucked up thing is that the tire didnt blow the tread came off the tire...i was just past an exit so i backed up the ramp and drove to closest station lol
> sucked
> *


 :0


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Jul 13 2009, 10:27 PM~14465996
> *yeah you can really see the skirt in the pic but its smashed to...got ran over and it broke in half almost.......you can see where it ripped my panel up some..i still have a small dent that i see every time i look at it from it....pisses me off every time...fucked up thing is that the tire didnt blow the tread came off the tire...i was just past an exit so i backed up the ramp and drove to closest station lol
> sucked
> *


Damn, so you had to replace the rear rocker panel AND the skirt? That sucks man... Where do you have a dent? On the body?

Here's the damage to mine...










I hope I can get the skirt to attach on, but you can see the peg on the right is dented in a little... and I hope that the rear rocker panel will go on just fine too, covering up that new dent on the bottom of the body. :uh: The new panel is on its way thanks to eBay. :cheesy:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 14 2009, 08:50 AM~14468546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, is this yours? NICE!!! :wow:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 14 2009, 12:53 PM~14468589
> *Damn, is this yours?  NICE!!! :wow:
> *


No sir


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 14 2009, 09:50 AM~14468546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats my boy KANDY AND PAINT thats how L.A. MAJESTICS do it


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 14 2009, 09:50 AM~14468546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats my boy KANDY AND PAINT thats how L.A. MAJESTICS do it


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Jul 14 2009, 01:20 PM~14468806
> *thats my boy KANDY AND PAINT  thats how L.A. MAJESTICS do it
> *


Damn you guys ant fuckin around!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 14 2009, 08:50 AM~14468546
> *
> 
> 
> ...





HERE IS A VIDEO OF IT........ :biggrin:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 14 2009, 09:50 AM~14468546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 LOOKS BAD AZZ:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Bettysue (Jun 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 14 2009, 09:51 AM~14468565
> *Damn, so you had to replace the rear rocker panel AND the skirt?  That sucks man...  Where do you have a dent?  On the body?
> 
> Here's the damage to mine...
> ...


 :0 Same thing happened to mine. Tire peeled away and dented the lower part of car. Got new panel, adjusted dent a little and it went right on. No one will ever know. :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 14 2009, 11:51 AM~14468565
> *Damn, so you had to replace the rear rocker panel AND the skirt?  That sucks man...  Where do you have a dent?  On the body?
> 
> Here's the damage to mine...
> ...


Glad you were able to get a panel so fast....

Ill get a pic of what happend to mine


----------



## JUICY 93 (Jul 12, 2009)

Anyone know where I can get those extended skirts?


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 14 2009, 09:50 AM~14468546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damm Nice Patterns


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 14 2009, 09:50 AM~14468546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THATS A BEAUTIFUL RIDE HOMIE....EXACTLY THE COLOR COMBO I HAD IN MIND FOR MY FLEET....BUT U BEAT ME TO THE PUNCH.....WHO DID THE LEAF N STRIPING?


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

finally got a kit


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bettysue+Jul 14 2009, 11:31 AM~14470456-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah man, I was surprised to find one on eBay when I was looking, especially in the condition it was in. I didn't think I'd find one for a while. I got lucky I guess... Plus, the panel looked really clean and the seller had a perfect feedback score... So, he says he's shipping it to me via FedEX today from Miami... hno:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUICY 93+Jul 14 2009, 12:52 PM~14471358-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!!! I've got a weak spot for black Cadillacs! :biggrin: I miss my old black Caddies...  

Got anymore pics?


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

So there is a box in the trunk which powers or enables the alarm, stereo, lighting and etc for the Cadillac Fleetwood? Because my stereo isn't working as the time shows 0:00 and every five seconds it goes off and right back on. The lighting also doesn't turn on and I was told by the previous owner that I have to replace the computer or "box" in the trunk to have that fixed. He told me it runs for a bout "$150," but I don't even know what it is or where to get it. Any help?


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 14 2009, 04:45 PM~14472741
> *Damn!!!  I've got a weak spot for black Cadillacs! :biggrin: I miss my old black Caddies...
> 
> Got anymore pics?
> *


 here's a few still got alot of work 2 b done


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 13 2009, 02:52 PM~14459353
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> :yessad:
> ...


THE BEST THING I ALLWAYS DID WAS TAKE THE PLASTIC OFF AND PUT 2 SELF TAPERS WITH THE LITTLE PHILLPS HEADS AND THEN EPOXY OR SILICONE IT BACK ON


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 14 2009, 03:44 PM~14473396
> *THE BEST THING I ALLWAYS DID WAS TAKE THE PLASTIC OFF AND PUT 2 SELF TAPERS WITH THE LITTLE PHILLPS HEADS AND THEN EPOXY OR SILICONE IT BACK ON
> *


:thumbsup: I did that to my passenger side panel because that one would come off sometimes when I would 3-wheel. I'm definitely gonna do it to the driver's side panel when I get it.


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84regal_@Jul 14 2009, 03:09 PM~14473039
> *here's a few  still got alot of work 2 b done
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: Damn, that's clean man... 

What more work needs to be done? :dunno: Looks like it's ready to roll just the way it is!  Did you fix it up from stock status, or did you buy it like that?

Continental kit looks good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 14 2009, 05:52 PM~14473490
> *:wow:  Damn, that's clean man...
> 
> What more work needs to be done?  :dunno:  Looks like it's ready to roll just the way it is!    Did you fix it up from stock status, or did you buy it like that?
> ...


i bought it stock 4 3000 n just put wheels, tint, n the kit. i wanna keep it black but throw some patterns, stripes, n a lil leaf on it :biggrin: . thanks 4 the compliments bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=425476

*MAKE OFFER...* ​


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Jul 14 2009, 06:20 PM~14475208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:tears:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> FOR SALE!!! 12,000 OBO 1994, 96,000 miles drive it anywhere n everywhere, I drive it Everyday!! Its been featured in LRM n Last Laff Mag.
> Candy paint, patterns, flaked out, Pin stripping, Canvas quarter top, Continental Kit with a chrome Zenith, House Grille, 2002 De Ville interior, 2009 Escalade steering wheel, Brand New Triple Gold 13in DAYTONS, Chrome front suspension, Chrome adjustables in the back, 2 pumps 6 batteries 4 switches, Painted plastics in the motor, Chrome wheel wells, Mirrors under the hood n trunk CLEAN AS FUCK!!


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

What adapter or kit do I need to install a grant steering wheel into a 94 big body?


----------



## sin187sin (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Jul 14 2009, 07:20 PM~14475208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


somebody shoot that guy


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jul 14 2009, 01:23 PM~14471709
> *DAMN THATS A BEAUTIFUL RIDE HOMIE....EXACTLY THE COLOR COMBO I HAD IN MIND FOR MY FLEET....BUT U BEAT ME TO THE PUNCH.....WHO DID THE LEAF N STRIPING?
> *



CURLY DID THE LEAF N STRIPING BACK IN 08.... I KANDIED THE LEAF DOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

HERES A B4 N AFTER......


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jul 14 2009, 10:46 PM~14478248
> *HERES A B4 N AFTER......
> 
> 
> ...


  nice


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jul 14 2009, 10:46 PM~14478248
> *HERES A B4 N AFTER......
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jul 14 2009, 10:41 PM~14478208
> *CURLY DID THE LEAF N STRIPING BACK IN 08.... I KANDIED THE LEAF DOUGH      :biggrin:
> *


KOO......DAMN THAT WORK LOOKS GOOD...BUT THEM PATTERNS THAT U PUT MADE IT POP...BADASS WORK HOMIE......FUKN OUTSTANDING!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 14 2009, 06:44 PM~14473396
> *THE BEST THING I ALLWAYS DID WAS TAKE THE PLASTIC OFF AND PUT 2 SELF TAPERS WITH THE LITTLE PHILLPS HEADS AND THEN EPOXY OR SILICONE IT BACK ON
> *



i tried that and the plastic wanted to break...


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Jul 14 2009, 07:20 PM~14475208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DONT U JUST FUKN HATE WHEN THEY CUT INTO THE BODY OF A CLEAN RIDE JUST TO MAKE DONKS N ALL THAT BIG WHEEL SHIT FIT....IVE SEEN THAT ALOT WITH THE CLASSICS.........SAVE THAT SHIT FOR THE CROWN VICS N GRAND MARQUISE. :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUICY 93_@Jul 12 2009, 08:53 PM~14452874
> *HAVE A QUESTION? CAN ANYONE TELL ME WHERE I CAN GET MY SKIRTS FOR MY 93 FLEETWOOD  EXTENDED?
> *


SKIM did mine and they look great and a great price 2


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Jul 14 2009, 10:20 PM~14475208
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Jul 14 2009, 05:56 PM~14472872
> *So there is a box in the trunk which powers or enables the alarm, stereo, lighting and etc for the Cadillac Fleetwood? Because my stereo isn't working as the time shows 0:00 and every five seconds it goes off and right back on. The lighting also doesn't turn on and I was told by the previous owner that I have to replace the computer or "box" in the trunk to have that fixed. He told me it runs for a bout "$150," but I don't even know what it is or where to get it. Any help?
> *


There are 4 computers - PCM (under the hood), CCM and whatever the stereo computer is called in the trunk, and the RKE (remote keyless entry) box under the rear package tray, but accessible only from the inside of the car.

The interior lights are controlled by the CCM. That's in the trunk, driver's side, on the frame behind the back seat. The stereo control is on the right rear quarter support, by the antenna.


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 15 2009, 04:31 AM~14479625
> *There are 4 computers - PCM (under the hood), CCM and whatever the stereo computer is called in the trunk, and the RKE (remote keyless entry) box under the rear package tray, but accessible only from the inside of the car.
> 
> The interior lights are controlled by the CCM.  That's in the trunk, driver's side, on the frame behind the back seat.  The stereo control is on the right rear quarter support, by the antenna.
> *



:0


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> > FOR SALE!!! 12,000 OBO 1994, 96,000 miles drive it anywhere n everywhere, I drive it Everyday!! Its been featured in LRM n Last Laff Mag.
> > Candy paint, patterns, flaked out, Pin stripping, Canvas quarter top, Continental Kit with a chrome Zenith, House Grille, 2002 De Ville interior, 2009 Escalade steering wheel, Brand New Triple Gold 13in DAYTONS, Chrome front suspension, Chrome adjustables in the back, 2 pumps 6 batteries 4 switches, Painted plastics in the motor, Chrome wheel wells, Mirrors under the hood n trunk CLEAN AS FUCK!!


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 15 2009, 05:31 AM~14479625
> *There are 4 computers - PCM (under the hood), CCM and whatever the stereo computer is called in the trunk, and the RKE (remote keyless entry) box under the rear package tray, but accessible only from the inside of the car.
> 
> The interior lights are controlled by the CCM.  That's in the trunk, driver's side, on the frame behind the back seat.  The stereo control is on the right rear quarter support, by the antenna.
> *


  tryin fix a problem if anyone knows,the trunk doesnt complty go down usally its a sensor that brings it all way down tryin find out if it is a fuse that went bad or a motor ????  :dunno:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Jul 12 2009, 11:09 PM~14454178-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :|


----------



## 82gbody rider (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Jul 14 2009, 07:20 PM~14475208
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:tears: :tears:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jul 15 2009, 01:35 PM~14482235
> * tryin fix a problem if anyone knows,the trunk doesnt complty go down usally its a sensor that brings it all way down tryin find out if it is a fuse that went bad or a motor ????   :dunno:
> *


Those trunk pull-down motors go bad all the time. Check the connections first, play with the little buttons that make it go down. You can try to lube it, but you'll probably just have to replace it. No biggie. It's like 2 bolts and a plug.


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 15 2009, 12:24 PM~14482825
> *Those trunk pull-down motors go bad all the time.  Check the connections first, play with the little buttons that make it go down.  You can try to lube it, but you'll probably just have to replace it.  No biggie.  It's like 2 bolts and a plug.
> *


  thanks alot yea i did wat u told me play wit it a lil closed a few times till da trunk went down :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jul 15 2009, 03:51 PM~14483701
> * thanks alot yea i did wat u told me play wit it a lil closed a few times till da trunk went down  :biggrin:
> *


Nice! :thumbsup:

That might be only temporary though. I had one do that...It acted flaky for a while before it finally quit. Keep your eyes open for one cheap.


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 15 2009, 02:37 PM~14484251
> *Nice! :thumbsup:
> 
> That might be only temporary though.  I had one do that...It acted flaky for a while before it finally quit.  Keep your eyes open for one cheap.
> *


  if that is the case were can i get one of those moters??? ,n were is the fuse to the pop the trunk from the glove carpment ,the only way to open it is tru the trunk wit the keys :angry: ?? by the way i appreciate the help


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

93brougham
:nicoderm:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jul 15 2009, 06:36 PM~14484891
> * if that is the case were can i get one of those moters??? ,n were is the fuse to the pop the trunk from the glove carpment ,the only way to open it is tru the trunk wit the keys :angry: ?? by the way i appreciate the help
> *


the dealer? :dunno:

i had called a while back they quoted me 130 for the pull-down and 50 for the release


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O CUTTY_@Jul 15 2009, 08:13 PM~14485915
> *93brougham
> :nicoderm:
> *


R.O. CUTTY

:nicoderm:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 15 2009, 05:14 PM~14485930
> *the dealer? :dunno:
> 
> i had called a while back they quoted me 130 for the pull-down and 50 for the release
> *


  damm dats alot for a lil motor :uh: ,but thanks alot for the input


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jul 15 2009, 09:37 PM~14486680
> * damm dats alot for a lil motor  :uh: ,but thanks alot for the input
> *


shit, thats the same thing i said lol :cheesy: but fuck it man i dunno how anyone else is but i dont like buying used electrical parts not good in the long run :biggrin:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Jul 12 2009, 04:13 PM~14450311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

UNDER DASH PLASTIC $15 EACH



















ASHTRAY $15










TAILLIGHTS $40










DASH WOOD $20










DASH WOOD $20


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jul 14 2009, 10:28 AM~14468881
> *HERE IS A VIDEO OF IT........ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## gordoloc213 (Nov 13, 2005)




----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Jul 14 2009, 08:20 PM~14475208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that the tan one you said you had bought? :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@Jul 15 2009, 02:36 AM~14479318
> *SKIM  did mine and they look great and a great price 2
> *


Jagster call joel he can make the skirts for u good work and fast


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

Can anybody get me a working Body Control Module for a 94 FWB?


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTMFT FLEETWOOD'S


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Jul 16 2009, 10:37 PM~14500176
> *Jagster call joel he can make the skirts for u good work and fast
> *


 :cheesy: 

Joel is a good guy. Got any pics of skirts he's done?


----------



## mite51/50 (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jul 16 2009, 11:17 PM~14500073
> *is that the tan one you said you had bought? :biggrin:
> *


no that one has bigger wheels :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## ssconnect (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:thumbsup: ttmft


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

anybody have a set of stock rims in LA area?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

new to the family...just got her....


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 15 2009, 01:49 PM~14483075
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


BRAND NEW PRICE$38,216. FULLY LOADED


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 18 2009, 09:25 PM~14513751
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ttmft


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

I need the window and seat controls for a brougham drivers n passengers side. snybody got some???


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 19 2009, 09:50 PM~14522425
> *BRAND NEW PRICE$38,216. FULLY LOADED
> *


 :yes:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

UNDER DASH PLASTIC $15 EACH



















ASHTRAY $15










TAILLIGHTS $40










DASH WOOD $20










DASH WOOD $20


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

DOOR PANELS $80 ALL 4 NO WOOD









AC CONTROL $25









TWILIGHT SENTINEL $25


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

$25 grill plus shipping


















A pillars $20 for both, headliner $25.










center pillars $30 for both plus shipping


----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jul 14 2009, 10:46 PM~14478248
> *HERES A B4 N AFTER......
> 
> 
> ...


BIG UPS 2 THE MAJESTIC CREW WITH THIS 1 :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Jul 20 2009, 12:07 PM~14525275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

HEY BETOOOO MORE CLOSE UPS OF YOUR CADDY PLEASE...


----------



## nevjulia04 (Jul 15, 2008)

MY BIG BODY THAT I JUST GOT BACK LAST WEEK ALL DONE BY D&A CUSTOMS IN SAN JO CALIFAS.........


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nevjulia04_@Jul 20 2009, 07:52 PM~14531612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!!!! Clean fuckin fleet!!! And most of all clean fuckin stripin!!!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Jul 20 2009, 09:08 PM~14532637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U from htown homie??? Nice lac....


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

So as you can see the stereo isn't quite functioning properly. I was told by the previous owner that all it needed was a new BCM. Can anybody tell me where to find out? The light fuse was pulled out as the lights stayed on "also because of the BCM. The Fleetwood Guy also let me know that the 1994 Fleetwood Brougham model doesn't contain a BCM module, can anybody tell me what I need? Thanks."


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 20 2009, 07:51 PM~14530810
> *HEY BETOOOO MORE CLOSE UPS OF YOUR CADDY PLEASE...
> *












































A lil somethin , somethin out of WACO, TEXAS


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nevjulia04_@Jul 20 2009, 07:52 PM~14531612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

THIS SUCK MAN.....JUST HAD THE REAR QUARTER PANEL SMASHED IN BY THE SUEGRO'S TAHOE A LIL WHILE AGO... :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*
very ni!ce fellas.... cant wait til mines is on here......*


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 21 2009, 04:47 AM~14535326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET FLEETWOODS


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 20 2009, 09:11 PM~14532684
> *U from htown homie??? Nice lac....
> *


yesir born and raised


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 20 2009, 09:11 PM~14532684
> *U from htown homie??? Nice lac....
> *


yesir born and raised. thanks homie


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Jul 20 2009, 01:07 PM~14525275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that 96 yours now? i havent seen pics of it since it sold


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nevjulia04_@Jul 20 2009, 06:52 PM~14531612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 21 2009, 04:47 AM~14535326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 21 2009, 12:16 PM~14537522
> *:0
> *


you get your panel ?


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Jul 21 2009, 09:25 AM~14537610
> *you get your panel ?
> *


Not yet! :angry: 

I'm hoping it comes in today... Where's that FedEX truck at? :biggrin:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

Need some input Please. I have a 96 fleetwood brougham. original black w/new black top- 2 weeks old, maroon interior good shape. black 100 spokes 14x7 on frts and 14x6 rears. also have original wheels/tires. body in good shape couple small dings, 102,000 miles everything works.. alarm, all new pioneer stereo 2 amps tweets doors rear deck and 2 12s. Car is complete everythings there and works, stock suspension never been cut. Trying to get $6500 obo offer. any input would be appreciated thxs. if anyones interested cars in PHOENIX AZ. PM Me, or email me :nicoderm:


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

selling some chrome a arms if any one is interested
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=489239


----------



## cfbtx (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jul 20 2009, 11:33 PM~14534298
> *THIS SUCK MAN.....JUST HAD THE REAR QUARTER PANEL SMASHED IN BY THE SUEGRO'S TAHOE A LIL WHILE AGO... :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


Damn that sucks


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 19 2009, 05:39 PM~14518625
> *new to the family...just got her....
> 
> 
> ...


Did you buy that from NJ?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Jul 20 2009, 11:21 PM~14532885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Refer to my previous attempt at answering this question:



> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 15 2009, 07:31 AM~14479625
> *There are 4 computers - PCM (Powertrain Control Module, under the hood), CCM (Central Control Module) and whatever the stereo computer is called in the trunk, and the RKE (remote keyless entry) box under the rear package tray, but accessible only from the inside of the car.
> 
> The interior lights are controlled by the CCM.  That's in the trunk, driver's side, on the frame behind the back seat.  The stereo control is on the right rear quarter support, by the antenna.
> *


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 22 2009, 10:28 AM~14547548
> *Did you buy that from NJ?
> *



:thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

anyone want to buy some tailight covers?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 22 2009, 10:35 AM~14548061
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


Looks like one of my old ones, but it's not. :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Has anybody done any kind of performance upgrades to thier bigbody and what kinds of upgrades have you done?


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 22 2009, 02:12 PM~14550183
> *Has anybody done any kind of performance upgrades to thier bigbody and what kinds of upgrades have you done?
> *


i have the twin intake that alot of people have done, 
i removed the old air filter to make space for another battery under the hood 
and i just put some 50 series flowmasters in


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MRDRIFTER626, ~KANDY N CHROME~
SUP HOMIE :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

for sale 7 gs pm me


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 22 2009, 07:32 AM~14547577
> *Refer to my previous attempt at answering this question:
> *


Thanks homie so it's the "whatever the stereo computer is called in the trunk" know what that shit is called yet?


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

my homie shreks caddy from estilo c.c.


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cuate64_@Jul 22 2009, 10:32 PM~14556735
> *my homie shreks caddy from estilo c.c.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Jul 14 2009, 03:56 PM~14472872
> *So there is a box in the trunk which powers or enables the alarm, stereo, lighting and etc for the Cadillac Fleetwood? Because my stereo isn't working as the time shows 0:00 and every five seconds it goes off and right back on. The lighting also doesn't turn on and I was told by the previous owner that I have to replace the computer or "box" in the trunk to have that fixed. He told me it runs for a bout "$150," but I don't even know what it is or where to get it. Any help?
> *


my lights are fucked up too in my 94. the radio is too but not as bad as yours. mine still works but its all staticy and the speakers will cut out. my dome lights stay on and wont turn off. i have to take the fuse out for the lights.

1 thing i also noticed with mine is that as soo as i turn of the key everything turns off. but if i remember correctly isnt the radio suppose to stay on until you open the door??


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 22 2009, 11:35 AM~14548061
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:
> *





:roflmao:


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jul 22 2009, 09:47 PM~14554318
> *i have the twin intake that alot of people have done,
> i removed the old air filter to make space for another battery under the hood
> and i just put some 50 series flowmasters in
> *


pics or it didnt happen :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

whats the bolt pattern on a big body?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 24 2009, 01:38 PM~14570915
> *whats the bolt pattern on a big body?
> *


5x5


----------



## ucechevy1965 (Oct 30, 2005)

Just wanted to share some pics of my Cadillac. :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 22 2009, 01:12 PM~14550183
> *Has anybody done any kind of performance upgrades to thier bigbody and what kinds of upgrades have you done?
> *


There is some info in the LT1 topic  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=363672


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ucechevy1965_@Jul 25 2009, 02:10 AM~14574109
> *Just wanted to share some pics of my Cadillac.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I love that color.


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 23 2009, 04:23 PM~14563500
> *my lights are fucked up too in my 94. the radio is too but not as bad as yours. mine still works but its all staticy and the speakers will cut out. my dome lights stay on and wont turn off. i have to take the fuse out for the lights.
> 
> 1 thing i also noticed with mine is that as soo as i turn of the key everything turns off. but if i remember correctly isnt the radio suppose to stay on until you open the door??
> *


Homie how isn't that as bad as mine? lol. Mine works too, it's only that the display only shows zero. I can change the station and volume but have to turn the knob all the way to the off position when I find the right volume, if that makes any sense. The lights on my Cadillac had the same problem I guess, the previous owner took off the fuse. My radio stays on and the window/trunk motors too.


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

The paint on the top is peeling off.


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 25 2009, 06:12 AM~14577479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  ______ :worship:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## FattyLak (Feb 15, 2009)

1995 Big Body in El Paso, Tx


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## Bettysue (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice Color :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

so when if i hit my door lock switch to lock my doors all 4 lock...if i press it to unlock my front drivers door does not unlock.
My factory keyless quit long ago and at a car show over the weekend i won a 200$ credit at a car audio shop which i used to get a new aftermarket keyless entry installed. After installation the same thing happens the drivers door will not unlock. I have to manually unlock it or use the key..which defeats the point of keyless entry lol....They told me my door lock Actuator is bad. Is that what it is? 
I found one on ebay for 55 plus 8 shipping or they will install one at the car audio place for 70 installed so i figure if thats what it is im going to pay them to do it. Just figured id check here first before doing it


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Made You A Hater
wus good big baby


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Jul 27 2009, 12:07 PM~14594691
> *so when if i hit my door lock switch to lock my doors all 4 lock...if i press it to unlock my front drivers door does not unlock.
> My factory keyless quit long ago and at a car show over the weekend i won a 200$ credit at a car audio shop which i used to get a new aftermarket keyless entry installed. After installation the same thing happens the drivers door will not unlock. I have to manually unlock it or use the key..which defeats the point of keyless entry lol....They told me my door lock Actuator is bad. Is that what it is?
> I found one on ebay for 55 plus 8 shipping or they will install one at the car audio place for 70 installed so i figure if thats what it is im going to pay them to do it. Just figured id check here first before doing it
> *


:yessad: Yeah, I have the same problem on my other car... they told me it was an accuator too. Sounds like you have the same problem. I'm surprised that you were quoted $70 installed... Sounds like a good price actually.


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

looks bad ass fuk......

big m style of course...

mad respect


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Jul 27 2009, 01:07 PM~14594691
> *so when if i hit my door lock switch to lock my doors all 4 lock...if i press it to unlock my front drivers door does not unlock.
> My factory keyless quit long ago and at a car show over the weekend i won a 200$ credit at a car audio shop which i used to get a new aftermarket keyless entry installed. After installation the same thing happens the drivers door will not unlock. I have to manually unlock it or use the key..which defeats the point of keyless entry lol....They told me my door lock Actuator is bad. Is that what it is?
> I found one on ebay for 55 plus 8 shipping or they will install one at the car audio place for 70 installed so i figure if thats what it is im going to pay them to do it. Just figured id check here first before doing it
> *


theres a fuse right below the stering colulm.remove the black panel that goes above your feet and you should see it.its a #5 fuse,check and see if its blown before you do anything else.


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Jul 27 2009, 02:25 PM~14595640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGSINNER_@Jul 27 2009, 04:55 PM~14597329
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Jul 27 2009, 02:25 PM~14595640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CADI LOOKS SICK ASS A MOFO..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jul 27 2009, 05:34 PM~14596462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Jul 27 2009, 05:13 PM~14596253
> *theres a fuse right below the stering colulm.remove the black panel that goes above your feet and you should see it.its a #5 fuse,check and see if its blown before you do anything else.
> *


a fuse for a single door lock just to unlock but not lock?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jul 27 2009, 05:34 PM~14596462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pics of interior?


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 22 2009, 02:12 PM~14550183
> *Has anybody done any kind of performance upgrades to thier bigbody and what kinds of upgrades have you done?
> *


K&N
Edelbrock headers
Full custom 2-1/2" exhaust with Magnaflow cats and Flowmaster muffs
NGK TR55 plugs
Taylor race wires
Some minor programming

That's about it on mine. :happysad:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)

i have a 1994 Fleetwood with the LT1. It idles REALLY rough especially when in gear and has a bad misfire. I've changed the spark plugs, spark plug wires, EGR, TPS, IAP valve, MAF, O2 sensors and fuel filter. What else can it be? Its not throwing any codes. A homie said it may be the fuel injectors but I can't imagine some going out at the same time. Could it be the the opti spark distributor?


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

it could be the injectors but before you try new injectors or the opti i wolud run some sea foam in the gas tank and maybe the vac lines .that shit works good look it up on youtube .if that dont work you lost 6 buccs but if it does work you saved 30 bucs or more per injector or 175+ dollers for the opti :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Jul 27 2009, 01:25 PM~14595640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


muffucca tight!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Fa '08_@Jul 28 2009, 03:22 PM~14607218
> *i have a 1994 Fleetwood with the LT1. It idles REALLY rough especially when in gear and has a bad misfire. I've changed the spark plugs, spark plug wires, EGR, TPS, IAP valve, MAF, O2 sensors and fuel filter. What else can it be? Its not throwing any codes. A homie said it may be the fuel injectors but I can't imagine some going out at the same time. Could it be the the opti spark distributor?
> *


If u changed all dat and its still misfiring....change the optispark....trust me.


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Jul 27 2009, 11:09 PM~14601422
> *a fuse for a single door lock just to unlock but not lock?
> *


its for your keyless entry,and to pop trunk with the remote.i dont kno about the door lock/unlock


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)

Orale. Thanks for your help. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

anybody got a dog house (castle grill) for sale? :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

what up my fleetwood brothas :biggrin:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

where do i get a grill like this?


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

80s.


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Jul 29 2009, 01:21 PM~14617320
> *what up my fleetwood brothas :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Jul 29 2009, 01:36 PM~14618075
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:cheesy: :wave:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Jul 29 2009, 02:32 PM~14618033
> *80s.
> 
> 
> ...


80s??????? :dunno:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 29 2009, 02:22 PM~14618572
> *80s??????? :dunno:
> *


x2 :dunno:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS+Jul 29 2009, 04:21 PM~14617320-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x3 :dunno:


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 29 2009, 03:22 PM~14618572
> *80s??????? :dunno:
> *


90s!!!!!!!!! :dunno:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Jul 29 2009, 06:46 PM~14618827
> *90s!!!!!!!!! :dunno:
> *


oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! :cheesy:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Jul 29 2009, 01:35 PM~14617450
> *where do i get a grill like this?
> 
> 
> ...


ive seen them on ebay :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 29 2009, 03:48 PM~14618845
> *oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!  :cheesy:
> *


:dunno: :dunno: wtf I'm lost???


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 29 2009, 07:00 PM~14618951
> *:dunno: :dunno: wtf I'm lost???
> *


x2 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

CLEAN AND TO THE POINT!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Jul 29 2009, 04:21 PM~14617320
> *what up my fleetwood brothas :biggrin:
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Jul 29 2009, 05:08 PM~14619797
> *CLEAN AND TO THE POINT!
> 
> 
> ...


super clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Jul 29 2009, 05:08 PM~14619797
> *CLEAN AND TO THE POINT!
> 
> 
> ...


Oooooohhhhhmodafuckinweeeeee!!!! Dats nice! Would be complete if bumpers were gold but hey.....


----------



## CADDY925 (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

any pics of one these with that bottom chrome piece painted?


----------



## Bettysue (Jun 21, 2009)

You gotta luv an orange caddy :thumbsup: 

Those cars out in front made the 15 or boda complete! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 27 2009, 10:25 AM~14591894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: i like those colors


----------



## CADDY925 (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bettysue_@Jul 29 2009, 07:59 PM~14621875
> *You gotta luv an orange caddy  :thumbsup:
> 
> Those cars out in front made the 15 or boda complete!  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i got a chrome idling arm for sale.

its in great condition. i bought it brand new and had it chrome plated but when i went to put it on, i realized that when i reinforced my frame, i covered the holes to get to it :uh: 


so i got it for sale. anybody need one?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i also have these taillight covers for anyone who is interested


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

my homies bigbody


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

^^^^^ thats one clean ass lac!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jul 29 2009, 11:42 PM~14624091
> *my homies bigbody
> 
> 
> ...


Now dats just not fair....


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 29 2009, 11:44 PM~14624098
> *^^^^^ thats one clean ass lac!
> *


X2!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jul 30 2009, 01:42 AM~14624091
> *my homies bigbody
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jul 29 2009, 11:42 PM~14624091
> *my homies bigbody
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!!i see lots of competition on this mofo.....


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Jul 22 2009, 09:02 PM~14555662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jul 29 2009, 10:42 PM~14624091
> *my homies bigbody
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 29 2009, 10:38 PM~14624070
> *i got a chrome idling arm for sale.
> 
> its in great condition. i bought it brand new and had it chrome plated but when i went to put it on, i realized that when i reinforced my frame, i covered the holes to get to it :uh:
> ...


Pics? :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 30 2009, 12:45 PM~14628515
> *Pics? :biggrin:
> *


i dont have a camera. someone stole it :angry: 


let me see what i can do tho, i may be able to get a camera fone pic. but like i said, its brand spankin new. i would use it, i actually really want to but i just cant


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

if someone is seriously intereseted, ill try to get some pics, but i dont want to go through the hassle of trying to get a camera and take a pics, and no one even wants it lol


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jul 29 2009, 11:42 PM~14624091
> *my homies bigbody
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Found these in another topic.
Maybe a repost, but f*ck it, I like it...


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jul 29 2009, 11:42 PM~14624091
> *my homies bigbody
> 
> 
> ...


PICTURES DONT DO THIS CAR JUSTICE ONE OF THE BADDEST CADDYS :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 30 2009, 11:53 AM~14628624
> *i dont have a camera. someone stole it :angry:
> let me see what i can do tho, i may be able to get a camera fone pic. but like i said, its brand spankin new. i would use it, i actually really want to but i just cant
> *


Cool... What kind of price you looking to get for it?

Hey man, I'm sorry... this may be a stupid question, but what is a chrome idling arm?


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 29 2009, 09:03 PM~14621930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 30 2009, 04:19 PM~14630737
> *Cool... What kind of price you looking to get for it?
> 
> Hey man, I'm sorry... this may be a stupid question, but what is a chrome idling arm?
> *


it comes from the center link of your tie rods


on you drivers side, you have the bar that goes to your gear box and on the passenger side you have the idling arm


ill take 40 but if someone wants it now, ill take 30


----------



## LUNCH MEAT (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 30 2009, 01:42 AM~14624087
> *i also have these taillight covers for anyone who is interested
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

*WEST SIDE.*


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Jul 30 2009, 05:35 PM~14630368
> *Found these in another topic.
> Maybe a repost, but f*ck it, I like it...
> 
> ...


detail


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 29 2009, 11:38 PM~14624070
> *i got a chrome idling arm for sale.
> 
> its in great condition. i bought it brand new and had it chrome plated but when i went to put it on, i realized that when i reinforced my frame, i covered the holes to get to it :uh:
> ...


PIC HOMIE WILL HELP


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

getting everything little by little...

my switchplate
thanks to JAS (PUREXTC) in CANADA


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 31 2009, 05:58 AM~14636130
> *getting everything little by little...
> 
> my switchplate
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14417307

:biggrin: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

i sold my bigbody


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jul 31 2009, 10:57 AM~14637017
> *i sold my bigbody
> *


 :uh:  It's my dream to have one... one day for sure :biggrin:  

what's next for you homie?


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jul 31 2009, 08:57 AM~14637017
> *i sold my bigbody
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 WHAT YOU GOT NOW? :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Jul 31 2009, 11:47 AM~14637382
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  WHAT YOU GOT NOW? :biggrin:
> *


i just have a impala now 

i needed the money to take care of a few things 

i got 5000 cash for it with 150k on the dash, thats more than most people are getting for these things nowadays


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

CAN SOME ONE TELL ME HOW TO PUT A SPOKE RIM ON A BOOTY KIT ? I NEED TO KNOW HOW TO FIX THE ADAPTER I HAVE NEVER PUT ONE ON SO DONT REALLY KNOW WHAT IM DOING :uh:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Jul 31 2009, 02:26 PM~14638295
> *CAN SOME ONE TELL ME HOW TO PUT A SPOKE RIM ON A BOOTY KIT ? I NEED TO KNOW HOW TO FIX THE ADAPTER I HAVE NEVER PUT ONE ON SO DONT REALLY KNOW WHAT IM DOING  :uh:
> *



GET A GRINDER AND CUT THE RIM IN HALF..........


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 31 2009, 10:44 AM~14638465
> *GET A GRINDER AND CUT THE RIM IN HALF..........
> *


OK .....THEN ? 
I HEARD YOU WELD THE ADAPTOR TO METAL BARS AND THEN TO THE TOP PART OF THE CONTINENTAL KIT DOES ANY BODY HAVE PICTURES ?
SOME ONE TOLD ME THAT THERE WAS TOPIC ABOUT THIS ONLY I CANT FIND IT .


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jul 31 2009, 11:05 AM~14638085
> *i just have a impala now
> 
> i needed the money to take care of a few things
> ...


IMPALA??BALLER...........THATS KOOL HOMIE.......BUT I STILL BELIEVE THAT YOUR TO YOUNG TO LEAVE THE GAME(BIG BODY'S) IF YOU EVER MAKE UP YOUR MIND ILL TRADE THE IMPALA FOR MINES!!!ONLY 23K OG  GOOD LUCK WITH THE IMPALA SEE YOU AROUND THE BLOCK


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Jul 31 2009, 12:00 PM~14638628
> *OK .....THEN ?
> I HEARD YOU WELD THE ADAPTOR TO METAL BARS AND THEN TO THE TOP PART OF THE CONTINENTAL KIT DOES ANY BODY HAVE PICTURES ?
> SOME ONE TOLD ME THAT THERE WAS TOPIC ABOUT THIS ONLY I CANT FIND IT .
> *


I REMEMBER SEEING THAT TOPIC..BUT MAYBE SOME POSTED IT UP ON THE ONE 
BUMPER KIT FEST


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Jul 31 2009, 11:00 AM~14638628
> *OK .....THEN ?
> I HEARD YOU WELD THE ADAPTOR TO METAL BARS AND THEN TO THE TOP PART OF THE CONTINENTAL KIT DOES ANY BODY HAVE PICTURES ?
> SOME ONE TOLD ME THAT THERE WAS TOPIC ABOUT THIS ONLY I CANT FIND IT .
> *


this is what it looks like


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Jul 31 2009, 03:00 PM~14638628
> *OK .....THEN ?
> I HEARD YOU WELD THE ADAPTOR TO METAL BARS AND THEN TO THE TOP PART OF THE CONTINENTAL KIT DOES ANY BODY HAVE PICTURES ?
> SOME ONE TOLD ME THAT THERE WAS TOPIC ABOUT THIS ONLY I CANT FIND IT .
> *



NOT SURE OF THE WELDING THOUGH CHECK AROUND.


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 31 2009, 08:58 AM~14636130
> *getting everything little by little...
> 
> my switchplate
> ...


been looking for one of those who makes it


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 31 2009, 01:45 PM~14639057
> *been looking for one of those who makes it
> *


I'll let mine go for $100 shipped to anyone's door. Cost me more than that.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish+Jul 31 2009, 11:57 AM~14637017-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0

:biggrin: 

I've had Caddy fever ever since I sold mine  
Might have to cure that :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 27 2009, 11:25 AM~14591894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 ANY MORE PICS


----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Aug 1 2009, 08:33 AM~14645704
> *I'll let mine go for $100 shipped to anyone's door. Cost me more than that.
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Aug 1 2009, 11:33 AM~14645704
> *I'll let mine go for $100 shipped to anyone's door. Cost me more than that.
> 
> 
> *


i'll get you got paypal


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Jul 31 2009, 02:39 PM~14638983
> *IMPALA??BALLER...........THATS KOOL HOMIE.......BUT I STILL BELIEVE THAT YOUR TO YOUNG  TO LEAVE THE GAME(BIG BODY'S) IF YOU EVER MAKE UP YOUR MIND ILL TRADE THE IMPALA FOR MINES!!!ONLY 23K OG   GOOD LUCK WITH THE IMPALA SEE YOU AROUND THE BLOCK
> *


im not leavin the game, just leavin maryland for a while. left the impala for my younger brother and im movin to miami in 2 weeks


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Aug 1 2009, 01:31 PM~14646602
> *:0
> :0 :0
> 
> ...


for sure, aint nothin like a caddy. :biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Jul 31 2009, 02:26 PM~14638295
> *CAN SOME ONE TELL ME HOW TO PUT A SPOKE RIM ON A BOOTY KIT ? I NEED TO KNOW HOW TO FIX THE ADAPTER I HAVE NEVER PUT ONE ON SO DONT REALLY KNOW WHAT IM DOING  :uh:
> *


http://www.eternalrollerz.com/TechArticles/ContiKit.htm


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Aug 1 2009, 04:25 PM~14647129
> *im not leavin the game, just leavin maryland for a while. left the impala for my younger brother and im movin to miami in 2 weeks
> *


 :0 Stop through Tampa sometime homie, there's a picnic in Dade City in 2 weeks and another big one in Plant City in October


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish+Aug 1 2009, 04:25 PM~14647129-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


any pics of the imp? you getting anything now?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Aug 1 2009, 03:48 PM~14647224
> *:0 Stop through Tampa sometime homie, there's a picnic in Dade City in 2 weeks and another big one in Plant City in October
> *


  ill start rollin once im settled in, that october picnic sounds good


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 1 2009, 03:51 PM~14647239
> *:0
> any pics of the imp? you getting anything now?
> *


its just a 66, its stayin up north with my brother. 
im not lookin for nothin yet in miami


----------



## FREE BUG!!! (Jul 22, 2009)

:biggrin: I see everybody loves a Big Body Fleetwood.


----------



## FREE BUG!!! (Jul 22, 2009)

TTT


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Aug 1 2009, 04:54 PM~14647260
> *  ill start rollin once im settled in, that october picnic sounds good
> *


:thumbsup: should be a good one, probably a lot of rides coming from Miami too :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jul 31 2009, 02:05 PM~14638085
> *i just have a impala now
> 
> i needed the money to take care of a few things
> ...


 :0


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Aug 1 2009, 12:44 PM~14647203
> *http://www.eternalrollerz.com/TechArticles/ContiKit.htm
> *


THANKS BIG DAWG YOU DONT KNOW HOW MUCH I APPRECIATE IT MIGHT FINISH PUTTING IT TOMORROW I ALREADY PUT THE BUCKET ON THE BUMPER :cheesy:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93 fleetwood_@Aug 1 2009, 04:18 PM~14648306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Aug 1 2009, 02:31 PM~14646602
> *I've had Caddy fever ever since I sold mine
> Might have to cure that  :0  :biggrin:
> *


.





:0


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

*C A D I L L A C ~ F L E E T W O O D*


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 1 2009, 11:47 PM~14649721
> *C A D I L L A C ~ F L E E T W O O D
> *


what ever happened to that wagon... 
:biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

some bigbodies from Just Klownin out of VA 

at the Ocean City Show in MD today


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jul 29 2009, 11:42 PM~14624091
> *my homies bigbody
> 
> 
> ...


seen this one the other day it is bad ass for real


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 1 2009, 08:20 PM~14648310
> *THANKS BIG DAWG YOU DONT KNOW HOW MUCH I APPRECIATE IT MIGHT FINISH PUTTING IT TOMORROW I ALREADY PUT THE BUCKET ON THE BUMPER  :cheesy:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

looking for a front bumper and radio bezel and a couple of rocker panels if anyone has anything they might wanna sell let me know


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 1 2009, 05:20 PM~14648310
> *THANKS BIG DAWG YOU DONT KNOW HOW MUCH I APPRECIATE IT MIGHT FINISH PUTTING IT TOMORROW I ALREADY PUT THE BUCKET ON THE BUMPER  :cheesy:
> *


DON'T FORGET TO TAKE PICS OF IT


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 10 2009, 02:56 PM~14434793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

my new daily paid $1100 :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Aug 2 2009, 01:04 AM~14649840
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Whyd They Stop At The Crevice? Shoulda Ran It All The Way Through...


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Aug 2 2009, 07:56 PM~14653858
> *DON'T FORGET TO TAKE PICS OF IT
> *


oh yeah, that was implied :biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jul 31 2009, 11:57 AM~14637017
> *i sold my bigbody
> *


Just got my old one back :yes: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 2 2009, 06:03 PM~14653255
> *looking for a front bumper and radio bezel and a couple of rocker panels if anyone has anything they might wanna sell let me know
> *





What Color? :dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Aug 2 2009, 06:30 PM~14654512
> *my new daily paid $1100 :0
> 
> 
> ...


Wats up wit da front bumper????


----------



## swvcito53 (Oct 19, 2005)

whats up homie.s i have a 96 big body 4 sale rebuilt lt1. candy red paint is ok gold emblems. sunroof. inside is ok. 3800.00 obo get at me leave me a number. iwill text u a pic if intrested..........car is in cali....morgan hill.........


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 2 2009, 08:54 PM~14655769
> *Wats up wit da front bumper????
> *


got it like that  my boy has an extra i just gotta pick it up ive been lazy :biggrin:


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

THE GREY GOOSE :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=489141

Hella ofa deal!!! 5k for a hot n ready to drive fleet!!


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT FOR DA FLEETWOODS


----------



## 64-04 (May 13, 2006)

here r some pic's of a few uce guy's at my house gotta love the sunny dayz in hawaii
































































































just enjoyin the day


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Aug 3 2009, 05:41 AM~14657726
> *TTT FOR DA FLEETWOODS
> *


X1000000000000000000000000 :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5: :420: :420:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Aug 2 2009, 08:08 PM~14655330
> *Just got my old one back :yes:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham+Aug 2 2009, 06:03 PM~14653255-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The color doesn't matter as long as it's solid and not cracked or broken mine I accidently cracked the back of it


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64-04_@Aug 3 2009, 07:21 AM~14658455
> *here r some pic's of a few uce guy's at my house gotta love the sunny dayz in hawaii
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)




----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## fla-josh (Apr 12, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626+Aug 3 2009, 12:46 PM~14659122-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know as well as anyone on here, there's nothing like a big body. How many you have now?? :biggrin:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THELORD4RMGT_@Aug 3 2009, 12:12 AM~14656507
> *THE GREY GOOSE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i love this big body :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: eyeneff, *sideshows fleetwood, Hydrorida63*

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fla-josh_@Aug 3 2009, 09:57 PM~14664660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 looks good homie! I don't remember seeing that before :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Aug 3 2009, 10:24 PM~14665008
> *Good thing I kept it in the family huh!?    :biggrin:
> 
> you know as well as anyone on here, there's nothing like a big body. How many you have now?? :biggrin:
> *


well ive had 3 :biggrin: now i just have 2  




























:cheesy:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THELORD4RMGT_@Aug 3 2009, 01:12 AM~14656507
> *THE GREY GOOSE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 lookin good mr jesus :thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 2 2009, 06:03 PM~14653255
> *looking for a front bumper and radio bezel and a couple of rocker panels if anyone has anything they might wanna sell let me know
> *


TTT!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff+Aug 1 2009, 12:44 PM~14647203-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this is what it looks like......... got to finish painting it :cheesy:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 3 2009, 11:30 PM~14665868
> *this is what it looks like......... got to finish painting it  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

Who here can decode OBD-I codes? Here are mine for my ' Fleet.

-00/ 46, 22, 85
-01/ 23, 45, 120, 121, 122, 123, 124, 125, 126, 128, 130, 131, 133, 143, 144, 145
-04/ 64, 121, 162
-05/ 10
-08/ 164
-13/ 03
-18/ 117
-19/ 128
-20/ 155
-21/ 155
-22 /104
-23/ 54
-24 / 82
-25 / 154
-26 / 107
-28/ 121
-29/ 38
-30/ 55
-31 /56
-36 /117
-37 /50
-38 /04


----------



## 64-04 (May 13, 2006)

http://www.impalassforum.com/vBulletin/

check out this site they are really good on the code stuff


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 3 2009, 11:30 PM~14665868
> *this is what it looks like......... got to finish painting it  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: how much shipped?  :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

I saw a clean BigBody rollen down the street a couple days ago & I had my Cam. wit me so I took a vid. check it out


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## cadillacstyle1 (Feb 26, 2007)

> Im looking to sell my 1996 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham
> Its pinstriped and has gold leafing.
> 
> Interior is stock, in dash flip out. two headrest monitors. stereo system
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Aug 4 2009, 09:22 AM~14670983
> *:thumbsup: how much shipped?  :biggrin:
> *


THIS IS MY RIDE A COUPLE MONTHS AGO AT OUR MEETING


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Aug 3 2009, 08:26 PM~14665028
> *i love this big body :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 4 2009, 09:58 PM~14678315
> *THIS IS MY RIDE A COUPLE MONTHS AGO AT OUR MEETING
> 
> 
> ...


SICKKKKKKKKKKK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :420:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 4 2009, 09:58 PM~14678315
> *THIS IS MY RIDE A COUPLE MONTHS AGO AT OUR MEETING
> 
> 
> ...


DAM NICE


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 4 2009, 08:10 PM~14676882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I FUCKIN LOVE THIS LAC!!!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 5 2009, 05:34 PM~14685098
> *I FUCKIN LOVE THIS LAC!!!!!
> *



X 2 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 

YOU SHOULD SEE IT IN PERSON....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Aug 5 2009, 10:21 PM~14687882
> *X 2 :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> YOU SHOULD SEE IT IN PERSON....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

ya know me lacs ttt


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Aug 5 2009, 07:21 PM~14687882
> *X 2 :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> YOU SHOULD SEE IT IN PERSON....
> *


shit i wish homie.........but if i go out to da mia and see i might not wana come back home :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

anybody got interior pics of dat lac???


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

Anybody know where to get the plastic tab replacements that keep the door windows from falling all over the place?

I know it's been posted on here before, but it's hard to do a search when I don't even know what they're called :cheesy:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG+Aug 6 2009, 10:58 AM~14692882-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pages 708 & 713 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Got a weird issue that is bugging me.

Out of the three right rear taillight/brakelight/turn signal bulbs... only the top one is working :angry: 

I have switched out the bulbs, which caused the middle light to get brighter than all the rest 

I checked the fuses on the side of the dash.. are there any others (too lazy to look for my shop manual). Where the hell is the flasher? I checked under the dash and cannot find it, I do remember the shop manual didnt help with that either. 

I already have a fix it ticket for my 3rd brakelight which I fixed but cannot get signed off due to this issue. :banghead: somebody please help. Cant get it to the shop until Monday and would prefer to have working lights this weekend.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Aug 6 2009, 02:06 PM~14695236
> *Got a weird issue that is bugging me.
> 
> Out of the three right rear taillight/brakelight/turn signal bulbs... only the top one is working  :angry:
> ...


I MIGHT BE WRONG , BUT I THINK THE FLASHER IS 
IN THE DRIVERSIDE KICK PANEL BEHIND THE (E) BRAKE .


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 6 2009, 12:26 PM~14692601
> *shit i wish homie.........but if i go out to da mia and see i might not wana come back home :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> anybody got interior pics of dat lac???
> *



I GOT YOU WAIT TIL I GET HOME.....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Aug 6 2009, 06:38 PM~14696133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

Hold downs for sale.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=492087


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 6 2009, 03:12 PM~14695284
> *I MIGHT BE WRONG , BUT I THINK THE FLASHER IS
> IN THE DRIVERSIDE KICK PANEL BEHIND THE (E) BRAKE .
> *


Will check that when I get home, probably about the ONLY place I did not look under the damn dash.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## lisy.zhan (Aug 7, 2009)

http // photobucketcom/albums/ee103/charlos9804/thatsthat.jpg


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Aug 6 2009, 03:38 PM~14696133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Aug 6 2009, 11:06 PM~14700254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE CADDY HOMIE


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Aug 6 2009, 06:38 PM~14696133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

I'll let mine go for $100 shipped to anyone's door. Cost me more than that.






> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 1 2009, 02:11 PM~14647059
> *i'll get you got paypal
> *


You still want this?


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

MY HOMIES 94 ROLLIN ON 24S'. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 7 2009, 06:20 AM~14701153
> *100% BACKYARD BUILT
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 7 2009, 06:20 AM~14701153
> *100% BACKYARD BUILT
> *


U A BADDDDDDDDDDDDD MAN HOMIE....................DO U DO WORK FOR OTHERS OR JUST URSELF????


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 7 2009, 06:20 AM~14701153
> *100% BACKYARD BUILT
> *



i 2nd that motion


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Aug 6 2009, 02:52 PM~14695108
> *Pages 708 & 713 :biggrin:
> *


Thanks a lot homie, I appreciate it.


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 7 2009, 10:36 AM~14701498
> *U A BADDDDDDDDDDDDD MAN HOMIE....................DO U DO WORK FOR OTHERS OR JUST URSELF????
> *











and if Mr.Ed let us we will help him.......


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 7 2009, 04:13 PM~14704471
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 OH ITS ON I'LL LET YOU KNOW....


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Aug 9 2009, 02:39 AM~14715551
> *T T T  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN ASS PIC AND CAR


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater+Aug 7 2009, 03:13 PM~14704471-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 7 2009, 01:13 PM~14704471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm jealous ..... too bad y'all on the other coast of the country .....


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Aug 7 2009, 04:31 PM~14704674
> *:0  OH ITS ON I'LL LET YOU KNOW....
> *







:0


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 9 2009, 08:03 PM~14718841
> *:0
> *



q-vo homes.... :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Aug 9 2009, 09:48 PM~14719685
> *q-vo homes.... :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *




Whats Good Homie... Hows Everythang Going?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

its been a while since ive been in here......


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Aug 10 2009, 08:17 AM~14723761
> *its been a while since ive been in here......
> 
> 
> ...


I would hit it.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Aug 10 2009, 02:28 PM~14725402
> *I would hit it.
> *



I SECOND THAT MOTION.....


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Aug 10 2009, 02:28 PM~14725402
> *I would hit it.
> *


X2


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS+Aug 10 2009, 11:17 AM~14723761-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WOULD HIT THAT SHIT HARD!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

hahaha figured you guys would appreciate the fine art :roflmao:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yea my interior lights stay on so i had to take out the fuse so now i aint got no power locks ans got no radio now just to keep them lights off :angry:


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 10 2009, 02:51 PM~14727248
> *yea my interior lights stary on so i had to take out the fuse so now i aint got no power ;ocks ans got no radio now just to keep them lights off :angry:
> *


What fuse did you take out? I took out my interior lighting fuse and the power locks and radio still work.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Aug 10 2009, 05:56 PM~14727295
> *What fuse did you take out? I took out my interior lighting fuse and the power locks and radio still work.
> *


i took out the red 1? was the body fuse the second 1 fron the top, whaitch 1 was your interior lights mine didnt have none that said that on the fuse box??????????????????????


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Mikey's ride back out on the streets :thumbsup:



> /quote]


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Aug 10 2009, 11:28 AM~14725402
> *I would hit it.
> *


*X2*


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Aug 10 2009, 01:26 PM~14726444
> *hahaha figured you guys would appreciate the fine art :roflmao:
> *


Damn and she is White!!! :wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## backbumpercaprice (Nov 30, 2004)

Whats up fleetwood peeps 
I just picked up a 94 fleetwood upgraded from da box chevys lolz 
anyways does anybody know where i can find the bumper fillers for the fleet.
seems that they/i can only find the 80's caddy ones.
thanks


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Aug 6 2009, 03:38 PM~14696133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by backbumpercaprice_@Aug 11 2009, 06:47 AM~14734249
> *Whats up fleetwood peeps
> I just picked up a 94 fleetwood upgraded from da box chevys lolz
> anyways does anybody know where i can find the bumper fillers for the fleet.
> ...


I've had some good luck finding parts on eBay...


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 10 2009, 05:51 PM~14727248
> *yea my interior lights stay on so i had to take out the fuse so now i aint got no power locks ans got no radio now just to keep them lights off :angry:
> *


how can i fix this? the shop charging 400 to fix, fuck that


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Aug 11 2009, 11:12 AM~14734420
> *
> 
> 
> ...



VOGUES...... :thumbsup:


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## THOUGHT U KNEW (Dec 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

HERES MY DAILY JUST ADD'D SOME RIMS PAINT MOLDINGS AND ADD'D A 5TH WHEEL :biggrin: ILL GET BETTER PICS TOMORROW :biggrin: 
FROMT THIS 








TO THIS


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

REALLY N!CE.....


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

Damn, rims sure make a difference on a ride, huh? Gives it a whole new appearance! :biggrin:


----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)

http://m792.photobucket.com/albumview/albu...Sg%3DHear's mine Frome ticson az


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 12 2009, 03:59 PM~14747909
> *Damn, rims sure make a difference on a ride, huh?  Gives it a whole new appearance!  :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 11 2009, 03:40 PM~14738343
> *how can i fix this? the shop charging 400 to fix, fuck that
> *


Might be the CCM, it's kind of hard to come up on those.


----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)

from tucson az tucsons finest cc :biggrin:


----------



## MAKING HATERZ (Jul 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Aug 10 2009, 03:56 PM~14727295
> *What fuse did you take out? I took out my interior lighting fuse and the power locks and radio still work.
> *


x2 i did the same thing on my 96


----------



## ShowKase (Feb 24, 2007)

anybody know the paint code for the 1996 Gold Fleetwoods ?


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowKase_@Aug 12 2009, 09:20 PM~14752662
> *anybody know the paint code for the 1996 Gold Fleetwoods ?
> *


what does the color look like ?


----------



## ShowKase (Feb 24, 2007)

yeah more or less ... the stock gold/champagne version of the Fleet


nice gaddam car by the way lol ...


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ShowKase_@Aug 12 2009, 09:24 PM~14752714
> *yeah more or less ... the stock gold/champagne version of the Fleet
> nice gaddam car by the way lol ...
> *


thanks brother looks way diffrent these days :biggrin: let me walk outside and get the code :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

wa-l5322


----------



## ShowKase (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Aug 12 2009, 11:29 PM~14752773
> *wa-l5322
> *


hey man you didnt have to do all that but thanks bro ... lol funny thing is i just went through my lolo pics and your car is there ... why does your paint look so damn fresh though ? especially the roof - damn thing looks like it just came off the line ... is it repainted ? i dunno if its the light or whatever but more or less this gold :


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

i had just cut and buffed it so maybe thats why? this pic is fresh paint same code with flake.. this is my trunk..


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowKase_@Aug 12 2009, 09:34 PM~14752828
> *hey man you didnt have to do all that but thanks bro ... lol funny thing is i just went through my lolo pics and your car  is there ... why does your paint look so damn fresh though ? especially the roof - damn thing looks like it just came off the line ... is it repainted ? i dunno if its the light or whatever but more or less this gold :
> 
> 
> ...


damm bro your cars nice why do you want to repaint it?


----------



## ShowKase (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Aug 12 2009, 11:45 PM~14752940
> *damm bro your cars nice why do you want to repaint it?
> *


oh no no thats not my car ... i just posted it as an example of the color


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowKase_@Aug 12 2009, 09:49 PM~14752987
> *oh no no thats not my car ... i just posted it as an example of the color
> *


oh cool yeah that the original color bro . thats the code for it


----------



## ShowKase (Feb 24, 2007)

cool thanks for your help man ... any pics of the way your car looks now ?


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

ill get some soon pm you them bro :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

thanks for taking care of that for me :thumbsup: anything you need let me know


----------



## ShowKase (Feb 24, 2007)

thanks again man ...


----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)

stock????? :nono: :nono: :0


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

LOOKING FOR A FRONT BUMPER & DOG HOUSE GRILL PM ME IF YOU CAN GET ONE :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93Royalty_@Aug 13 2009, 01:05 AM~14753222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats bad ass homie


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Aug 10 2009, 09:17 AM~14723761
> *its been a while since ive been in here......
> 
> 
> ...


lowriders. Old folk won't admit it, but they know they love them too.


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MAKING HATERZ_@Aug 12 2009, 11:51 PM~14752311
> *x2 i did the same thing on my 96
> *


damn so what fuse did u take out??? my fuse box dont have any interior lights????????


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

the homie spanks ride fom s.l.c


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Aug 13 2009, 01:23 PM~14759944
> *the homie spanks ride fom s.l.c
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, I'm loving this ride... and the interior... and that exterior color!

Looks like there's a dent on the body (driver's side) near the front part of the rear quarter panel. :dunno: Nonetheless, still badass...


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

it fell at the super show from thje floor jacks i was told


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

MINE :biggrin:


----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)

thx 4 the comp homei. and nice fucking rides GEEZ!!!! CADILLACS TO THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Aug 13 2009, 01:50 PM~14760355
> *it fell at the super show from thje floor jacks i was told
> *


Damn, that sucks... Well, I'm sure it could have been a lot worse. Looks like it's only noticible at an angle. 

Badass ride :worship:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Aug 13 2009, 01:50 PM~14760355
> *it fell at the super show from thje floor jacks i was told
> *


*You shold contact a Paintless Dent Removal Guy. A lot cheaper than repainting!*
 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)

on them 3's


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

FROM THE DELGADO'S TOPIC


----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

whats crackalacin............ lacin all day everyday......... let the juice flow.... zip zip........


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)

Mine  :biggrin:


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Aug 13 2009, 04:28 PM~14761340
> *MINE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!  
The only car pic I've ever right clicked and saved.


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

Getting 14s with black dish.


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

another one from utah


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Aug 13 2009, 09:57 PM~14765247
> *Mine    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Aug 13 2009, 11:09 PM~14765861
> *Getting 14s with black dish.
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck I love dat half top!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 13 2009, 05:16 PM~14759839
> *damn so what fuse did u take out??? my fuse box dont have any interior lights????????
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Aug 10 2009, 05:51 PM~14727248-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...







:roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 15 2009, 02:48 PM~14777805
> *:roflmao:
> *


THIS CADDY FUCKIN WITH ME IM BOUT TO REALLY TAKE THE MOTOR AND TRANS AND PUT IT IN MY 64 AND SELL THE BODY


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Aug 14 2009, 11:06 AM~14769294
> *another one from utah
> 
> 
> ...


love this car :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Aug 13 2009, 08:06 PM~14763601
> *FROM THE DELGADO'S TOPIC
> 
> 
> ...


thats mikey's aka sjsharx car  :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 15 2009, 06:31 PM~14778874
> *THIS CADDY FUCKIN WITH ME IM BOUT TO REALLY TAKE THE MOTOR AND TRANS AND PUT IT IN MY 64 AND SELL THE BODY
> *






Hate To Say I Told You So...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 16 2009, 01:46 AM~14781803
> *Hate To Say I Told You So...
> *


what you told me


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Aug 13 2009, 09:30 AM~14755726
> *lowriders. Old folk won't admit it, but they know they love them too.
> *



yeah i was at a show yesterday and this 75+ year old man came up to me and told me i had the best car in the show lol
it was an all GM show at a Cadillac dealer


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 16 2009, 10:35 AM~14783047
> *what you told me
> *





Doesnt Matter Now, You Obviously Didnt Listen... :twak:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 16 2009, 09:07 PM~14786166
> *Doesnt Matter Now, You Obviously Didnt Listen... :twak:
> *


thats why u selling yours rite :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

where can I get a replacement left rear skin?  








insurance will pay for the damage, but I cant locate parts over here. please pm me.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 17 2009, 12:57 PM~14792009
> *thats why u selling yours rite :biggrin:
> *





Nope... Nothing Wrong With Mine. :thumbsup:


No Need To Tickle The Side Of The Seat To Get The Windows Up.... :0 



:roflmao:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg+Aug 17 2009, 11:08 AM~14792130-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

Hey does anyone know what ir would take to convert a 93 over to a regular chevy 350

without all the computer stuff


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

I need the 2 front bumper mouldings on anybody got some please pm me asap


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Aug 17 2009, 11:08 PM~14799304
> *Hey does anyone know what ir would take to convert a 93 over to a regular chevy 350
> 
> without all the computer stuff
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Aug 18 2009, 08:41 PM~14811314
> *:dunno:
> *


Are u experiencing problems wit the current electrical on ur 93?? If so I say it'll be cheaper to fix dat then to convert to carb.....and a lot less headaches once u get the electrical right...instead of dealing wit da headaches of a pos carb and tuning it every temperature change.....just my opinion...I hate carbs....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 18 2009, 11:11 PM~14811711
> *Are u experiencing problems wit the current electrical on ur 93?? If so I say it'll be cheaper to fix dat then to convert to carb.....and a lot less headaches once u get the electrical right...instead of dealing wit da headaches of a pos carb and tuning it every temperature change.....just my opinion...I hate carbs....
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robneronyc+Aug 11 2009, 06:42 PM~14739000-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 17 2009, 09:14 PM~14796997
> *Nope... Nothing Wrong With Mine. :thumbsup:
> No Need To Tickle The Side Of The Seat To Get The Windows Up....  :0
> :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 19 2009, 12:11 AM~14811711
> *Are u experiencing problems wit the current electrical on ur 93?? If so I say it'll be cheaper to fix dat then to convert to carb.....and a lot less headaches once u get the electrical right...instead of dealing wit da headaches of a pos carb and tuning it every temperature change.....just my opinion...I hate carbs....
> *









Infomercial Ass *****... :roflmao:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

'95 Fleetwood?? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.Brougham93 (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## MR.Brougham93 (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## MR.Brougham93 (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## MR.Brougham93 (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## MR.Brougham93 (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Aug 19 2009, 12:54 PM~14818427
> *'95 Fleetwood?? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: Damn! AND you've got that extended skirts on that muthafugga... Did Skim do the skirts?


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

;


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*FOR SALE PM ME FOR INFO*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Aug 19 2009, 04:54 PM~14818427
> *'95 Fleetwood?? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



I WANT ONE WHERE'D YOU GET IT....


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Aug 19 2009, 10:18 PM~14823875
> *FOR SALE PM ME FOR INFO
> 
> 
> ...


Badass!!!


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Aug 20 2009, 08:14 AM~14825637
> *I WANT ONE WHERE'D YOU GET IT....
> *


jada toys or the homie rollerz edition.wal-mart has em


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Aug 20 2009, 11:51 AM~14826403
> *jada toys or the homie rollerz edition.wal-mart has em
> *



I TRIED THERE AND THEY DONT GOT ANYWAY TO PURCHASE...

AND WAL-MART HERE DONT GOT'EM I GUESS THEY THINK LOWRIDING IS ONLY OUT WEST. :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Volo+Aug 19 2009, 04:02 PM~14819718-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ebay, make me an offer I can't refuse before my boy messes it up, and I'll send it to you! :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

theyre usually 10-15 shipped on ebay thats where i got mine. This particular one came out years ago so IF you seen one at a walmart thats a pretty rare thing!

Jada was supposed to create a 1/24 scale if the 1/64 did good but never went through with it. The 1/64 did do good but thats bs they need a 1/24 atleast


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Aug 20 2009, 12:28 PM~14826689
> *I TRIED THERE AND THEY DONT GOT ANYWAY TO PURCHASE...
> 
> AND WAL-MART HERE DONT GOT'EM I GUESS THEY THINK LOWRIDING IS ONLY OUT WEST.  :biggrin:
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/Jada-Toys-HomieRollerz...id=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 20 2009, 04:27 PM~14829263
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/Jada-Toys-HomieRollerz...id=p3286.c0.m14
> *



always lookin out..... :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Aug 20 2009, 01:00 PM~14828887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My boy had that one when they were still sold at Wal Mart.


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

TTT


----------



## $kanle$$ (May 3, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $kanle$$_@Aug 21 2009, 12:08 PM~14839832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :0


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

here a quick camera phone pic :biggrin: and my homemade center cap for the 5th :0


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

^^^^^^
N!CE


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93 fleetwood_@Aug 21 2009, 04:36 PM~14840872
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Aug 21 2009, 01:19 PM~14840686
> *here a quick camera phone pic  :biggrin: and my homemade center cap for the 5th :0
> 
> 
> ...


i always wanted to try that but i the way i thought of doing it was find hubcap and cut out the middle part like the spokes and leave the trim ring in there. next fill it in with fiberglass and mold it in there and just sand it down in the middle for the middle cap to place it in there. last use some sort of glue to hold in place after you painted of course and ur done. anybody think this would work? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Aug 20 2009, 02:00 PM~14828887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not a rare thing here,our walmarts were flooded with them when they came out.also the revell lowriders.and much more..


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Aug 21 2009, 02:19 PM~14840686
> *here a quick camera phone pic  :biggrin: and my homemade center cap for the 5th :0
> 
> 
> ...


a closer pic of that 5TH,did it use to have spoke centers?


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

GRAND HUSTLE,Aug 21 2009, 03:55 PM~14842179]
]Shop Will Be Open aug 30</span></span>[/b]


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Aug 22 2009, 04:34 AM~14846379
> *not a rare thing here,our walmarts were flooded with them when they came out.also the revell lowriders.and much more..
> *


x2. I don't see why they don't make 93, 94 or 96. The most popular.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Aug 21 2009, 04:19 PM~14840686
> *here a quick camera phone pic  :biggrin: and my homemade center cap for the 5th :0
> 
> 
> ...


i mite let go my real center cap and ring for 200 plus shipping :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Aug 22 2009, 04:38 AM~14846382
> *a closer pic of that 5TH,did it use to have spoke centers?
> *


yeah it used to have the spokes, ill get pics up when i get home


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

FOR THE 93-96 FLEETWOOD OWNERS I FOUND A GREAT PRICE FOR THE E&G GRILLS $490 PLUS FREE SHIPPING :0 PM ME FOR MORE INFO


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Aug 23 2009, 12:31 PM~14854537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MASSEY??? MY LACK WAS PURCHASED THERE.... TEXAS TO CALI HUH??? THATS A TRIP!!!













:angry:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

my homies ride


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

another one from utah


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Aug 17 2009, 11:08 AM~14792130
> *where can I get a replacement left rear skin?
> 
> 
> ...


How much of it do you need?I'd be willing to cut one out and ship it to you,lmk if you still need one.


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Aug 23 2009, 01:29 PM~14855232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn even have the Mercedes Benz lol.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

I have an electrical issue, mabe somebody can help locate the part I need.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14868390


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

CENTRAL TEXAS SHOWDOWN


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

n!ce


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

PARTING OUT A NAVY BLUE 93 FLEETWOOD.....
<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=495181\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=495181</a>

THANKS DUDES


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 24 2009, 12:35 AM~14859729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Aug 23 2009, 10:31 AM~14854537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up Lucky? I have 2 of those caps in gold if you need them


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Aug 25 2009, 04:47 PM~14878693
> *Whats up Lucky? I have 2 of those caps in gold if you need them
> *


check pm :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Aug 25 2009, 04:00 PM~14878830
> *check pm :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

FOR SALE!!! MAKE OFFERS


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 23 2008, 11:58 PM~9769641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anymore pics of this one? any pics of the rag top? :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Bettysue (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

clean


----------



## fraz78 (Nov 8, 2007)

94' BIG BODY


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fraz78_@Aug 26 2009, 04:59 PM~14890422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

for sale


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## yayo63 (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Aug 26 2009, 03:36 PM~14889586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

GRAND HUSTLE,Aug 27 2009, 10:57 AM~14897970]
sunday aug 30 hop off $300 1st place. food&music.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fraz78_@Aug 26 2009, 04:59 PM~14890422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Aug 13 2009, 02:23 PM~14759944
> *the homie spanks ride fom s.l.c
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fraz78_@Aug 26 2009, 04:59 PM~14890422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

ttt heres my daily just got my grill now just waiting for the chrome pillers and throw in my 42 roof :0


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 26 2009, 10:18 PM~14893909
> *for sale
> 
> 
> ...


how much


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE_@Aug 23 2009, 03:08 PM~14854728
> *MASSEY???  MY LACK WAS PURCHASED THERE....  TEXAS TO CALI HUH???  THATS A TRIP!!!
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: I was thinking the same thing cause there's Massey out here in FL too :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Aug 29 2009, 10:35 AM~14919247
> *ttt heres my daily just got my grill now just waiting for the chrome pillers and throw in my 42 roof :0
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RIDE HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Aug 23 2009, 09:02 PM~14856997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: diggin those colors


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Aug 29 2009, 11:35 AM~14919247
> *ttt heres my daily just got my grill now just waiting for the chrome pillers and throw in my 42 roof :0
> 
> 
> ...


clean Lac homie :thumbsup:


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626+Aug 29 2009, 11:10 AM~14919488-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, im trying :biggrin: just want it simple but clean


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## yayo63 (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Aug 26 2009, 03:34 PM~14889565
> *anymore pics of this one? any pics of the rag top? :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 30 2009, 04:46 PM~14928385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Aug 30 2009, 04:02 PM~14928110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING REAL GOOD JESS :biggrin:


----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Aug 30 2009, 04:02 PM~14928110
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Looking good bro  Love the color !!


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Aug 23 2009, 12:31 PM~14854537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 wow never seen one of those caps before. different :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)




----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Aug 30 2009, 08:35 PM~14930481
> *LOOKING REAL GOOD JESS :biggrin:
> *


JD WATS THE HAPS


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mistargreen_@Aug 30 2009, 08:49 PM~14930660
> *Looking good bro    Love the color !!
> *


THANKS


----------



## Supe (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supe_@Aug 31 2009, 09:33 AM~14933344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

the chrome with gray trim around my windows on my 95 bigbody, is fading/peeling :angry: i seen some guys in here remove all the gray shit and leave it all chrome!!! anybody know how to do this??? the gray shit is on there pretty good....


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supe_@Aug 31 2009, 06:33 AM~14933344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Uwwww Weeeee!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Aug 30 2009, 04:02 PM~14928110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 THE CAR LOOKS REAL NICE HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Aug 29 2009, 11:01 AM~14919833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE PICTURE & CLEAN LAC!!!!!!!!!!!*
 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jessdogg+Aug 30 2009, 03:00 PM~14928101-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*JESS "DIRTY RED" LOOKING REAL GOOD!!!!!!!!!*
 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

nice caddy..tight chika.


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 1 2009, 07:23 AM~14945858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey theres one missing


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 1 2009, 08:23 AM~14945858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up with her face :uh:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Sep 1 2009, 11:00 AM~14947724
> *whats up with her face  :uh:
> *


x244544353435343


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Aug 31 2009, 08:03 PM~14941976
> *the chrome with gray trim around my windows on my 95 bigbody, is fading/peeling :angry:  i seen some guys in here remove all the gray shit and leave it all chrome!!! anybody know how to do this??? the gray shit is on there pretty good....
> *


this was posted up by someone else


this is how you clean those door mouldings.(with some tips from the guys in here)
1. remove all the mouldings surrounding the door glasses(which can prove to be the hardest task if youve never done it)
2. remove the felt from the lower moulding so you dont damage it while cleaning
3. use some masking tape and cover the outer rubber part to the upper window mouldings and side moudlings. careful not to get the paint remover on the plastic you dont want removed cause it will burn it right off.
4. use some plastic gloves or rubber gloves for protection
5.on all the exposed rubber parts of the mouldings you apply some extra strength paint remover, and let it stand till it looks like it has bubbled, or at the most 15 minutes.(what i did was put the parts in the sun to help the paint remover work faster with the heat
6. get a razor blade and slide along the surface where ever you see the plastic has lifted.(some cases you can actually take a hold of the plastic and pull it right off if your lucky.
7. just keep applying till everything strips right off(be patient)
8. there may be some black adhesive left on the mouldings. apply some paint remover let it stand for about 10-15 minutes and then go and wipe it down with some fine steel wool and everything should be completely cleaned off.
9. wash all the mouldings with water thoroughly so you dont leave any paint remover on them(last thing you want to get on your car)
10. use a grinder or high speed polishing wheel to polish up the mouldings with some metal polish you get at the hardware store. (or take them to a chrome shop so they can do them up for you)
11. reinstall the mouldings
12. buy some pillar mouldings


----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)

stoping by 2 say su'p fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

Who here has it as a daily? That front grill is a bitch to maintain, it has all these water spots. I'm guessing all I can do is spray it with an air compressor or buy myself a E&G grill to get rid of that issue.


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## ShowKase (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cuate64_@Sep 1 2009, 05:36 PM~14950269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW ... nice paint !


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Sep 1 2009, 02:37 PM~14949736
> *Who here has it as a daily? That front grill is a bitch to maintain, it has all these water spots. I'm guessing all I can do is spray it with an air compressor or buy myself a E&G grill to get rid of that issue.
> *


I DRIVE MINE DAILY JUST BUY A E&G GRILL :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fraz78_@Aug 26 2009, 04:59 PM~14890422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WERE CAN I FIND A TOP LIKE THIS


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

I wonder who had the first juiced fleetwood


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OURTIME~SD_@Sep 1 2009, 11:51 AM~14948130
> *this was posted up by someone else
> this is how you clean those door mouldings.(with some tips from the guys in here)
> 1. remove all the mouldings surrounding the door glasses(which can prove to be the hardest task if youve never done it)
> ...


  appreciate the help homie!!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Sep 1 2009, 07:16 PM~14952882
> *I wonder who had the first juiced fleetwood
> *


first one I remember seeing was the Fuentes' "Chronic Illness" from the Imperials, in a Street Customs mag :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

yall should check out miami -fest

theres a video of real nice bigbodies hoppin this weekend

got put up 2day


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fraz78_@Aug 26 2009, 05:59 PM~14890422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm.... Did you figure out why it quit running yet?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Aug 31 2009, 08:03 PM~14941976
> *the chrome with gray trim around my windows on my 95 bigbody, is fading/peeling :angry:  i seen some guys in here remove all the gray shit and leave it all chrome!!! anybody know how to do this??? the gray shit is on there pretty good....
> *


i do


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 1 2009, 04:16 AM~14945332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE PIC!!!!!!!! SHE IS HOTTT..........*
 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

*MAN SEEING ALL THESE BEAUTIFUL BIG BODY CADI'S
MAKE'S ME WISH I HAD 1 * :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## farmer13 (Sep 8, 2008)

four sale homie







ket.com/albums/tt3







:biggrin: 47/macanas13/24v77yd.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## farmer13 (Sep 8, 2008)

pic







/albums/tt347/macanas13/24v77yd.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## farmer13 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Aug 31 2009, 10:12 PM~14943746
> *JESS "DIRTY RED" LOOKING REAL GOOD!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ritchie rich wats the word homie


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@May 22 2009, 04:38 PM~13973024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


were can i get the chrome covers for the tail lights


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

theres a clean 90 sumthing fleetwood at the dealership where i work at, it is super clean, brown and has a vinyl top, i think it was owned by an old couple, to bad its a clunker, we already seized the engine. this week or next its getting crushed.. everybody at my work is saying the owners a dumbass, he could've easily gotten around 8 grand for that car,, its soo clean


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Sep 1 2009, 07:16 PM~14952882
> *I wonder who had the first juiced fleetwood
> *


I THINK HOMIES HYD... NOT SURE THOUGH


----------



## B.dizzle (Mar 1, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Supe (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Sep 2 2009, 12:17 AM~14955519
> *MAN SEEING ALL THESE BEAUTIFUL BIG BODY CADI'S
> MAKE'S ME WISH I HAD 1  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Sep 2 2009, 01:58 PM~14961075
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

My 94' Fleetwood is for sale! I painted it Kandy Aquamarine over Silver mini-flake base with a bunch of pearl and kandy patterns, gold leafing, lace, and tape fades. Teal phantom top, 175,000 miles on the good ol' LT1. Hooker mufflers sound mean, 2 Red's pumps, 4 batts, 2 switches.. Rollin on 13's! Lays on the ground. $6000









Dashboard is NOT cracked! I have tons more pics if anyones interested..


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

Quick question, do you have to take the wheel wells off to remove the light indicators on the top of the fenders, or do they come off from the top????Thanx! :biggrin:


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Sep 1 2009, 06:49 PM~14952550
> *WERE CAN I FIND A TOP LIKE THIS
> *


I don't know.


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADIMAN_@Sep 2 2009, 10:47 PM~14966651
> *Quick question, do you have to take the wheel wells off to remove the light indicators on the top of the fenders, or do they come off from the top????Thanx!  :biggrin:
> *


hey homie, i have a 93 and mine just popped off with a flat head screw driver. the bottom of the light is 2way tape!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@Sep 3 2009, 07:53 AM~14967989
> *hey homie, i have a 93 and mine just popped off with a flat head screw driver. the bottom of the light is 2way tape!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sneekone (Nov 14, 2005)

*(sneek)georgie* *336 267 1581*
1/4 top for sale 350$ fully molded


----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Sep 1 2009, 02:37 PM~14949736
> *Who here has it as a daily? That front grill is a bitch to maintain, it has all these water spots. I'm guessing all I can do is spray it with an air compressor or buy myself a E&G grill to get rid of that issue.
> *


i have a daily also. and yea that is a bitch 2 maintain. actually considering on gettin an e&g also :biggrin:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Anybody around Tennessse witha juiced 93/96 fleetwood want to trade for 67 impala project (2pumps 6 batts)?
Check sig.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=384778&st=0

big body taillight covers for sale


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Sep 3 2009, 03:16 PM~14970851
> *Anybody around Tennessse witha juiced 93/96 fleetwood want to trade for 67 impala project (2pumps 4 batts)?
> Check sig.
> *





:0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sneekone_@Sep 3 2009, 10:16 AM~14969741
> *(sneek)georgie 336 267 1581
> 1/4 top for sale 350$ fully molded
> 
> ...


:0. :0 :0 dats a good deal somebody betta hop on thos!!!!!


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Sep 1 2009, 07:16 PM~14952882
> *I wonder who had the first juiced fleetwood
> *


i think ralph fuentes from homies


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Sep 1 2009, 10:17 PM~14955519
> *MAN SEEING ALL THESE BEAUTIFUL BIG BODY CADI'S
> MAKE'S ME WISH I HAD 1  :biggrin:
> *


yeah sure the only thing you could be wanting would be two more doors :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Sep 1 2009, 09:48 PM~14955083
> *i do
> *


how ??? i tryed to get new ones 
:nono: :nono: disco


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Sep 1 2009, 12:00 PM~14947724
> *whats up with her face  :uh:
> *


miami always have some nasty as bitches post up on there shit.............but i give it to them sometime they do have some very good looking ones.......but most are ugly as fuckkk


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*miami * :0 :0 :0


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Does anyone know where to get new hood ornaments from? They have been discontinued from the dealer, are there any aftermarket companies making them?


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Sep 4 2009, 11:57 AM~14981164
> *yeah sure the only thing you could be wanting would be two more doors  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

just got my pillers :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

My interior!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 4 2009, 05:17 PM~14983996
> *Does anyone know where to get new hood ornaments from?  They have been discontinued from the dealer, are there any aftermarket companies making them?
> *


I got the last one that was in production!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Sep 4 2009, 06:05 PM~14984320
> *just got my pillers :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie,I like that color..looks like mine. :0


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 4 2009, 05:32 PM~14983639
> *miami  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 96 Fleetwood (Aug 1, 2009)

Lookin at all these Fleetwoods here is enough inspiration for anybody. Here's a few pics of mine(she's still all stock for now) But once I can get up and walk again I'll start workin on her. I'm open to any ideas or thoughts anybody has. Thanks a lot and everybody take care and be safe out there!


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96 Fleetwood_@Sep 5 2009, 02:30 AM~14987218
> *Lookin at all these Fleetwoods here is enough inspiration for anybody. Here's a few pics of mine(she's still all stock for now) But once I can get up and walk again I'll start workin on her. I'm open to any ideas or thoughts anybody has. Thanks a lot and everybody take care and be safe out there!
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie thats one clean Big Body juice it put some 13's leave the paint alone paint the spokes same color as the body and after reinforcing the body paint it as the same color as the body and rims


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96 Fleetwood_@Sep 5 2009, 01:30 AM~14987218
> *Lookin at all these Fleetwoods here is enough inspiration for anybody. Here's a few pics of mine(she's still all stock for now) But once I can get up and walk again I'll start workin on her. I'm open to any ideas or thoughts anybody has. Thanks a lot and everybody take care and be safe out there!
> 
> 
> ...


Dam.....reminds me of mine when I 1st got it......looks good


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OURTIME~SD_@Sep 4 2009, 10:16 PM~14986260
> *looks good homie,I like that color..looks like mine. :0
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, your car is clean


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 4 2009, 07:32 PM~14983639
> *miami  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Aug 30 2009, 03:00 PM~14928101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE!


----------



## lincoln863 (Feb 24, 2009)

does anyone know how to do cadillac arms to fit on a 2000 lincoln towncar i seen them on some before i just need to know who can make them and how much need them extended 1 1/2 and reinforced. hit me up with a PM..


----------



## 96 Fleetwood (Aug 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Sep 5 2009, 01:50 AM~14987240
> *damn homie thats one clean Big Body juice it put some 13's leave the paint alone paint the spokes same color as the body and after reinforcing the body paint it as the same color as the body and rims
> *


:thumbsup: Thanks a lot homie. All in due time I'm tryin to recover from a broken leg then I can get to workin on her. uffin:


----------



## 96 Fleetwood (Aug 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 5 2009, 08:00 AM~14987897
> *Dam.....reminds me of mine when I 1st got it......looks good
> *


Thanks a lot folks. Best way to start right? So it's done right or at least the way you want it done. Thanks again. :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96 Fleetwood_@Sep 6 2009, 04:33 AM~14994341
> *Thanks a lot folks. Best way to start right? So it's done right or at least the way you want it done. Thanks again.  :thumbsup:
> *


damn homie get well soon know how that feels


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96 Fleetwood_@Sep 5 2009, 02:30 AM~14987218
> *Lookin at all these Fleetwoods here is enough inspiration for anybody. Here's a few pics of mine(she's still all stock for now) But once I can get up and walk again I'll start workin on her. I'm open to any ideas or thoughts anybody has. Thanks a lot and everybody take care and be safe out there!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 looks just like the one i also picked up 2 weeks.. :biggrin:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 4 2009, 05:32 PM~14983639
> *miami  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


what are your front seats out of?


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Sep 6 2009, 05:51 PM~14997484
> *what are your front seats out of?
> *


Looks like fleetwood seat


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Sep 6 2009, 07:14 PM~14997600
> *Looks like fleetwood seat
> *




:yes:


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRody23_@Sep 4 2009, 09:01 PM~14985567
> *My interior!!
> 
> 
> ...


chingon! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

anybody know where i can get the LONG extended skirts,, like supreme hustle...? i know jagster WAS making them before...???


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Sep 6 2009, 10:32 PM~15000656
> * anybody know where i can get the LONG  extended skirts,, like supreme hustle...? i know jagster WAS  making them before...???
> *


marios autoworks


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Sep 7 2009, 12:32 AM~15000656
> * anybody know where i can get the LONG  extended skirts,, like supreme hustle...? i know jagster WAS  making them before...???
> *


*Skim, and he's right there in your neighborhood  and they look dope.....

proof....*


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@Sep 6 2009, 08:18 PM~14998839
> *chingon! :thumbsup:
> *


Gracias !!


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Sep 6 2009, 11:24 PM~15001359
> *Skim, and he's right there in your neighborhood  and they look dope.....
> 
> proof....
> ...


 :0 Damn, I'm loving this Caddy... Is this yours, Eazy?


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

:0 :uh: :ugh: :tears:  :buttkick: :nono: :nosad:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

FLEETWOOD HOMIES quick question, hopefully i can get some help here. my 93 has this electric cooling fan set up, well i never seen it work after my car sat for a while (while body work/paint was happening) the question is: is there some kind of code to re-set for it to work? it starts to heat and smells like overheating but no sensors light up on the dash


----------



## mite51/50 (Dec 3, 2007)

check your relays on the fire wall


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mite51/50_@Sep 7 2009, 01:03 PM~15004498
> *check your relays on the fire wall
> *


ill do that gracias


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Sep 6 2009, 10:32 PM~15000656
> * anybody know where i can get the LONG  extended skirts,, like supreme hustle...? i know jagster WAS  making them before...???
> *










i need the really long ones that go straight across,, heres my old lac with them,, they are like supreme hustle,,, the ones skim and the others make are shorter and they dont cover as much.... anyone know if jagster still makes these?


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

the more of these i see in shows the more i like them...now i want one for a daily


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Sep 7 2009, 01:13 PM~15003633
> *:0 Damn, I'm loving this Caddy... Is this yours, Eazy?
> *


Nah not mine, but the homies fleet. It was for sale on here. it's sold now, went for 12,000


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

HERES SOME PICS OF MINE FROM THIS PAST WEEKEND


> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 6 2009, 10:12 AM~14995596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 7 2009, 11:35 PM~15009492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


COOL


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 7 2009, 08:35 PM~15009492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 7 2009, 08:35 PM~15009492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Sep 6 2009, 05:14 PM~14997600
> *Looks like fleetwood seat
> *


uhmm for some reason almost look like its from a newer caddy style..i guess not having a roof made it look diiferent. :biggrin:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Sep 7 2009, 06:15 PM~15006727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


jagster still makes em.give them a call..


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thats a bad continental cover its 3 pices its not finish 
joel for jagster did it for me!!!!


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Sep 8 2009, 08:16 AM~15012938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good were you get those tail light covers?


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Jagster joel did the covers


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 7 2009, 10:35 PM~15009492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Sep 8 2009, 11:25 AM~15014603
> *Jagster joel did the covers
> *


how much?
I might stop in.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Sep 7 2009, 01:16 PM~15003661
> *:0  :uh:  :ugh:  :tears:    :buttkick:  :nono:  :nosad:
> *












Thats my homeboy fish, he has a set of 14's too...best of both worlds thing i guess, i know though...i like it better with 14's too...!!!










you can see the color matched wheel in the corner...this wa in vegas a while back...


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Sep 7 2009, 01:24 AM~15001359
> *Skim, and he's right there in your neighborhood  and they look dope.....
> 
> proof....
> ...


 hno: :banghead: :nicoderm: :wow: :wow: gotta love them 93-96 Fleetwoods they untouchable 


scrilla wuts up homie hows eveythin


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

did any of these come with lt1s?


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 9 2009, 07:07 PM~15031013
> *did any of these come with lt1s?
> *


 :twak: :yes:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 9 2009, 08:07 PM~15031013
> *did any of these come with lt1s?
> *


94-96


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 9 2009, 07:07 PM~15031013
> *did any of these come with lt1s?
> *


LT1 Thread
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=363672


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by seven509_@Sep 9 2009, 08:22 PM~15031179
> *:twak:  :yes:
> *


:uh: :biggrin: just curious, i was thinkin bout gettin a caddy but i wanted one with an lt1. i know really nothing about cadillac b bodies, i just like em cuz they look gangster :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 7 2009, 08:35 PM~15009492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Sep 9 2009, 02:35 AM~15023250
> *scrilla wuts up homie hows eveythin
> *






Cant Complain... Whats Good? :biggrin:


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 7 2009, 08:35 PM~15009492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


God DAM!


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## oscarb (Apr 28, 2009)

ITS SELLING FOR 5500 
 5500


----------



## Bettysue (Jun 21, 2009)

Que Bien :thumbsup:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Sep 11 2009, 11:09 AM~15050991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 NICE ANY MORE PICS???


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Sep 11 2009, 11:09 AM~15050991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Sep 11 2009, 11:09 AM~15050991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)

ttt :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Sep 11 2009, 04:14 PM~15054820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Sep 11 2009, 06:45 PM~15053921
> *:worship:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

are you going to vegas?


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 8 2009, 05:35 AM~15009492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)

Here's mine. Thinking of going with chromies instead of the gold centers.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)

what up scrilla man i got one for a $1000.00 should b out end of next year 95 big body, how u been fool


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Sep 12 2009, 07:49 AM~15058988
> *:biggrin:
> 
> are you going to vegas?
> *


 :dunno: dont know yet .


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 7 2009, 11:35 PM~15009492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


for sale
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1369485271.html


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 9 2009, 07:07 PM~15031013
> *did any of these come with lt1s?
> *


 :buttkick: :nono: j/p.


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 10 2009, 05:08 PM~15042161
> *Cant Complain... Whats Good?  :biggrin:
> *


workin on the cars homie wuts up with the Lac


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Sep 11 2009, 12:09 PM~15050991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CadyMac (Jul 17, 2009)

what size cylinders are you guys using on front and back?


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave: 8in front 14 back


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

[/quote]


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

[img


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 7 2009, 10:35 PM~15009492
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 :0


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

>


[/quote]


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## RUSSDIDDY (Oct 15, 2008)

*NEW LOUIS VUITTON AND OSCTRICH INTERIOR, FRESH NEW PAINT WITH PATTERNS AND PEARL. DOUBLE DIN TOUCH SCREEN PIONEER DVD PLAYER, TWO HEAD REST TVS. PLAYSTATION 2 WITH POWER DOCK. TWO PUMPS TEN BATTERIES ALMOST ALL NEW! TWO BABY SQUARES FOR THE BACK AND ONE REGULAR SQUARE FOR THE FRONT ON A PISTON PUMP. FULL CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE AND NEW 13" SPOKES TO MATCH THE PAINT. CAR IS A COMPLETE CAR AND TO ME ITS WOTH AROUND $15K. LOOKING FOR SOME GOOD OFFERS SO PM ME WITH ANY OFFERS. LOCATED IN SAN DIEGO CALIFORNIA*


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 14 2009, 10:46 AM~15076139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of this one


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

anybody know of any custom billet interior parts for the big body's


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

need a pic of the driver side inside fender well with wheel off please thx


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Sep 1 2009, 10:17 PM~14955519
> *MAN SEEING ALL THESE BEAUTIFUL BIG BODY CADI'S
> MAKE'S ME WISH I HAD 1  :biggrin:
> *


dam i wish i had one two. n a 2 door rag :0 :0 :0


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Sep 14 2009, 06:34 PM~15079396
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


well deserved man...One of my favorite Big Body out there...


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 14 2009, 05:26 PM~15079980
> *well deserved man...One of my favorite Big Body out there...
> *


x2 congrats 
:thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 7 2009, 11:35 PM~15009492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad I cant post the rest of the pics. You guys would go crazy!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Sep 14 2009, 07:34 PM~15079396
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)




----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Sep 14 2009, 08:34 PM~15079396
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



too bad its gone...... may the new owner enjoy it..


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> too bad its gone...... may the new owner enjoy it..
> [/b]


They are.......


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Sep 14 2009, 05:34 PM~15079396
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


One of baddest cars I ever seen on layitlow. Well deserved props.


----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)

TTT 4the big body one of my favorite cars . That's Y I have too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Sep 14 2009, 04:34 PM~15079396
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Sep 13 2009, 09:15 PM~15069217
> *:dunno: dont know yet .
> *


i am going this year so lmk if you do so we could meet up and have a beer or two
:biggrin:


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

Qwick question guys how is ever body prepin those rocker moldin to paint an wat kind of paint yall usin thanks


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Sep 15 2009, 05:52 AM~15085503
> *i am going this year so lmk if you do so we could meet up and have a beer or two
> :biggrin:
> *


WILL DO BRO ...


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

HOMIE FROM LIFE


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 7 2009, 08:35 PM~15009492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


car is for sale call 786-315-7635 :yessad:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

1000 pages!! :h5:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Sep 15 2009, 01:20 PM~15087398
> *car is for sale call 786-315-7635 :yessad:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96 Fleetwood (Aug 1, 2009)

Quick question I see all you folks with aftermarket stereos installed. Can somebody point me in the direction to where I can purchase a harness to install a deck? Thanks alot ahead of time


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96 Fleetwood_@Sep 15 2009, 03:15 PM~15089933
> *Quick question I see all you folks with aftermarket stereos installed. Can somebody point me in the direction to where I can purchase a harness to install a deck? Thanks alot ahead of time
> *


I would think you could buy a GM install kit from an autoparts store, or a stereo shop for it. I picked up an adapter from this company to run RCA's out for a couple of amps in my Tahoe. They have some good products, and most importantly, I did it without hacking the wires (it was plug and play).  
http://www.pac-audio.com/productSearch.asp...r=1996&YearId=7




Install kit....
http://www.metraonline.com/fit.aspx


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 29 2009, 12:35 PM~14037882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOVIN THAT GRILL "GUAM" SHIT IS CLEAN.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 15 2009, 09:40 PM~15094399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean....is that still Dino's????


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Sep 16 2009, 12:39 AM~15095062
> *Clean....is that still Dino's????
> *


sold awhile ago.....


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

sold one got 2 left get at me $100 each brand new neva been used 786 283 0241


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 29 2009, 11:35 AM~14037882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS GRILL BELONGS TO JOHNNYGUAM FROM ISLANDERS CAR CLUB, AND IT GOE'S ON A 79 CAPRICE CALLED ( THE LAST OF THE GLASS ), IT WAS JUST POSTED UP ON THE WRONG TOPIC


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@May 29 2009, 11:46 AM~14037982
> *:scrutinize:,nice grille,guam, you in guam or from guam?
> *


WUDDUP CHELU, THAT'S MY GRILL MIKE, IT WAS JUST POSTED UP ON THE WRONG TOPIC


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Sep 16 2009, 06:39 AM~15096297
> *THIS GRILL BELONGS TO JOHNNYGUAM FROM ISLANDERS CAR CLUB, AND IT GOE'S ON A 79 CAPRICE CALLED ( THE LAST OF THE GLASS ), IT WAS JUST POSTED UP ON THE WRONG TOPIC
> *


beautiful.... :0 :0 :0


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Aug 30 2009, 04:00 PM~14928101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a nice Caddy Hommie :thumbsup:


----------



## der187 (Mar 22, 2004)




----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Sep 14 2009, 04:34 PM~15079396
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


    
BAD AZZ


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 16 2009, 05:51 PM~15101961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Its nice to see her almost done Dave! :biggrin:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 16 2009, 05:51 PM~15101961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 16 2009, 08:51 PM~15101961
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0


----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 16 2009, 05:51 PM~15101961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

my chrome rocker mouldings have a couple little dings in them. can they be fixed or do i have look for new ones? thankx
:biggrin:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 16 2009, 06:51 PM~15101961
> *
> 
> 
> ...




WOW!! dis iz 1 tripleB. Bad azz/Big/Body!!!!!1  :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Sep 16 2009, 08:01 PM~15102056
> *Its nice to see her almost done Dave!  :biggrin:
> *


damn straight Kricket...Just waiting on a few things and I'm finally out there...


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)




----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 16 2009, 05:51 PM~15101961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow thats sicc


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 16 2009, 06:51 PM~15101961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

HEY IM NEW TO THIS CADDY FORUM? I JUST GOT A 93 FLEETWOOD AND IT GOT 14X7 IN FRONT AND 14S STANDARD IN REAR? I DONT LIKE THAT LOOK? HOW CAN I PUT 14X7 REVERSE IN THE REAR OR SOMETHING CLOSE TO THAT SIZE? ILL POST PICS IN A FEW DAYS?


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 16 2009, 05:51 PM~15101961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats the best caddy out yet :biggrin:


----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 16 2009, 05:51 PM~15101961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Sep 16 2009, 11:42 PM~15102973
> *damn thats the best caddy out yet :biggrin:
> *



and its not even out yet...... :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 16 2009, 06:44 PM~15102440
> *damn straight Kricket...Just waiting on a few things and I'm finally out there...
> *


I know you will be like a proud Daddy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Sep 16 2009, 09:09 PM~15104001
> *I know you will be like a proud Daddy!!!  :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## ShowKase (Feb 24, 2007)

hey guys to access my 3rd brake light is there a latch or something for the rear deck to come off ? or is it a straight pull off kinda deal ? ( 96' )


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

anybody selling one like this or just the center


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 16 2009, 05:51 PM~15101961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE BRO . :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater+Sep 17 2009, 01:22 PM~15108871-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: Few things huh? Looks like that means a lot more to you then most of us hno:


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShowKase_@Sep 17 2009, 12:58 PM~15108678
> *hey guys to access my 3rd brake light is there a latch or something for the rear deck to come off ? or is it a straight pull off kinda deal ? ( 96' )
> *


Straight pull off kinda deal. There's a screw on each side of the housing.


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 16 2009, 05:51 PM~15101961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass rite there :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## mauriceindividuals (Aug 28, 2006)

My 96 Cadi *Signature Piece* coming soon!!!


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mauriceindividuals_@Sep 19 2009, 06:38 PM~15127999
> *My 96 Cadi Signature Piece coming soon!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 17 2009, 02:22 PM~15108871
> *
> 
> 
> ...




I GOT YOU WHITE BOI :biggrin: ..........HOT BUNGY ASS ***** :biggrin:


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

dang!...


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mauriceindividuals_@Sep 19 2009, 03:38 PM~15127999
> *My 96 Cadi Signature Piece coming soon!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^
my favorite color


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

Gas Hopping


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Sep 20 2009, 04:43 PM~15134593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Delegation Caddy :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Sep 20 2009, 07:41 PM~15136100
> *Gas Hopping
> 
> 
> ...


  AIN'T NOTHING LIKE A BIG BODY IN THE AIR :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowKase (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Sep 20 2009, 09:41 PM~15136100
> *Gas Hopping
> 
> 
> ...


its friggin amazing to see such a huge car smacking bumper like that ...


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mauriceindividuals_@Sep 19 2009, 03:38 PM~15127999
> *My 96 Cadi Signature Piece coming soon!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

JAGSTER!!

















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605
[/quote]


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

:0


> JAGSTER!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]
:0


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Jagster did a badass job on my covers gracias way!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> JAGSTER!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]
NICE!!!


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Sep 21 2009, 11:41 AM~15141551
> *Jagster did a badass job on my covers gracias way!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Sep 20 2009, 04:57 PM~15134674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooweeeeee I like this :0


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

I need some help.
Does one of these Classic Industries Impala heater blower motors fit my 1993 Fleetwood?


----------



## WHAT ? (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Sep 20 2009, 07:41 PM~15136100
> *Gas Hopping
> 
> 
> ...


WOWWWWWW :0


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Sep 20 2009, 07:41 PM~15136100
> *Gas Hopping
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY TORILO!!!! THAT LUKZ SICK!!!!


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mauriceindividuals_@Sep 19 2009, 04:38 PM~15127999
> *My 96 Cadi Signature Piece coming soon!!!
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

does anybody have a ac compressor they wanna sell for a 94? Mine went out n is makin a shit load of noise let me no thanks


----------



## FREE BUG!!! (Jul 22, 2009)

4 sale or trade,7,000 obo or trade,what u got 2 offer.La Conecta C.C. on the RISE in the FALLS TOWN.


----------



## PiMp0r (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 24 2009, 10:41 PM~14869532
> *CENTRAL TEXAS SHOWDOWN
> 
> 
> ...


got more pics of this sweet ride?
thx


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

HEY.DOES ANYONE KNOW THE NAME/NUMBER OF THE GUY WHO COULD EXTEND SKIRTS FOR CADILLACS???


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUICY 93-_@Sep 26 2009, 03:18 AM~15190651
> *HEY.DOES ANYONE KNOW THE NAME/NUMBER OF THE GUY WHO COULD EXTEND SKIRTS FOR CADILLACS???
> *



he goes by JAGSTER.....

He can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

:thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 *~Majestics~* Fleetwood Owners: Lac-of-Respect, BIGDMACK


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUICY 93-_@Sep 26 2009, 01:18 AM~15190651
> *HEY.DOES ANYONE KNOW THE NAME/NUMBER OF THE GUY WHO COULD EXTEND SKIRTS FOR CADILLACS???
> *



I thought SKIM was the guy to go to on here ? :dunno:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Found this pic on my hdd


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Sep 27 2009, 05:50 AM~15197730
> *Found this pic on my hdd
> *












looks like mine :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Sep 27 2009, 06:50 AM~15197730
> *Found this pic on my hdd
> 
> 
> ...


i seen this pic a long time ago, i thought it was 2005 escalde pulling this lac, has this been photoshopped?


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

> he goes by JAGSTER.....
> 
> He can be reached @
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

how much does he charge to extend the skirts?


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

my 95'fleetwood.white with pearl and H.O.K.ice pearl white.still workin on it.


----------



## gordoloc213 (Nov 13, 2005)

If anyone is looking for a 93 Big Body Fleet i have one that im trying to sell or trade trying to get something new so cash offers or trades welcome


here's the link


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=499632


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

looking for lift spindles any one?? pm me


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SocioSCadi530_@May 11 2009, 01:52 PM~13854203
> *This is my 93... gonna get a new makeover in the next couple of  months....
> 
> 
> ...



Im gonna be selling this for about 4 g's, but without the rims, so it might be less... everything is good on it, just to much of a hogg on gas and Im the 3rd owner, an old man had it... tranny is good, motor is great even though it has high miles, get me anywhere i need to be, and fast... if anyone is interested, PM me.. trying to sell it roughly quick...


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Dang, seen 1000's of Big Body photo's but not one taken from the top taken from a bridge or something. I would love to see the overall shape from hood to trunk.


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cuate64_@Sep 28 2009, 10:40 AM~15205734
> *how much does he charge to extend the skirts?
> *


yeah anyone know?


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Sep 29 2009, 06:30 PM~15220642
> *yeah anyone know?
> *


he did mine for me for 200 back in 2003
marios did another set for me for 500


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Sep 29 2009, 06:33 PM~15220675
> *he did mine for me for 200 back in 2003
> marios did another set for me for 500
> *


cool man i tried getting at marios a few times and they never answer me back .i was just gonna try and make my own set but who knows.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 29 2009, 02:32 PM~15219755
> *Dang, seen 1000's of Big Body photo's but not one taken from the top taken from a bridge or something. I would love to see the overall shape from hood to trunk.
> *


There are more out there, just couldnt find them right away so here are a couple...


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Sep 28 2009, 05:29 PM~15210759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have any close up pics of the paint job? That's what I was thinking of doing on my ride.


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Fa '08_@Sep 29 2009, 08:58 PM~15223656
> *Do you have any close up pics of the paint job? That's what I was thinking of doing on my ride.
> *


i will try to take some better pics of the paint..white ice pearl do sparkle a lot, i used the whole jar that it came in.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 29 2009, 04:04 PM~15220989
> *There are more out there, just couldnt find them right away so here are a couple...
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx! I've saved that purple one a while ago. I basically need a good shot of a Big Body from the top to see if the shape of my 1/10 scale BB is right or not.


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

Are there any differences between a 94 big body and a 95? I'm considering trading my black 94 for a silver 95 with a full top. Mine has some transmission problems and it will be cheaper to trade. It needs a new AC Condenser, top and some interior work but has no transmission or engine problems.


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 30 2009, 03:50 PM~15230376
> *Thanx! I've saved that purple one a while ago.  I basically need a good shot of a Big Body from the top to see if the shape of my 1/10 scale BB is right or not.
> 
> 
> ...


Is this going to be for sale?


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 30 2009, 02:50 PM~15230376
> *Thanx! I've saved that purple one a while ago.  I basically need a good shot of a Big Body from the top to see if the shape of my 1/10 scale BB is right or not.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: Bad ass! :thumbsup:


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

double post. :uh:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Sep 30 2009, 09:17 AM~15227217
> *i will try to take some better pics of the paint..white ice pearl do sparkle a lot, i used the whole jar that it came in.
> *


Orale. Sounds good.


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Sep 30 2009, 07:08 PM~15231100
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 
:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

I have a '94 Cadillac Fleetwood with the 5.7L LT1 V8 engine and 4L60E automatic transmission. The car has 150k miles and I just purchased the vehicle a couple of months back. I was told by the previous owner that the transmission had recently been rebuilt. I took the car to two smog checks where it failed twice. I suspect a bad EGR valve, cat. converter or O2 sensors might be the cause so I'm going to have those replaced soon. Well the day before the transmission problems started occurring I had been driving without a gas cap, which I lost at a gas station and since been replaced and I also degrease the engine. I let the engine cool down and later sprayed down the engine with the degrease and let it sit for 15 minutes. Then I sprayed it down with cool water, I saw some smoke coming out from what it seems to be engine or transmission but didn't think much of it as it later went away.

Well the next day I felt the engine jerk whenever I hit 25mph, after the 25mph mark the car ran smootly but whenever I decelerated and again hit 25mph the engine jerked. I also got the service engine soon and traction control lights on. I checked the transmission fluid and the level was fine so I read the codes which gave me a throttle position sensor error which I later had replaced. That didn't help as the car won't go over 25mph on @ (Automatic Overdrive) or D or 3 (Third Gear) anymore. The transmission fluid has also turned brown with a mix of black (which may mean the dipstick is just dirty?) I was told by the owner this might have been caused at the smog check as the mechanic might had forgotten to turn off the traction control causing the transmission to burn fluid. The thing is that I can drive fine and smooth when driving on 2 (Second Gear.)


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Sep 30 2009, 03:08 PM~15231100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what a waste


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Sep 30 2009, 02:48 PM~15230943
> *Is this going to be for sale?
> *


Eventualy I'm going to cast the body in resin and create a working RC model from it. Not sure if I'm going to sell the bodies seperatly.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 30 2009, 11:20 PM~15236487
> *Eventualy I'm going to cast the body in resin and create a working RC model from it. Not sure if I'm going to sell the bodies seperatly.
> *


*CAN OR WILL YOU MAKE A 2 DOOR ???*


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Sep 30 2009, 11:26 PM~15236545
> *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>When I finaly finished the 4 door I will DEF create a 2 door convertible version using one of the resin casted bodies.
> Project is planned to be finished spring 2010 that's when I'm gonna present it at the Tokyo Lowrider show.
> If I decide to sell the models it will be super exclusive in a very small quantity because of the many hours it takes to create it.*


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 1 2009, 01:20 AM~15236487
> *Eventualy I'm going to cast the body in resin and create a working RC model from it. Not sure if I'm going to sell the bodies seperatly.
> *


Ive been waiting many years for a bigbody in that scale! i swear i seen one long time ago in a lil bowwow video


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Sep 30 2009, 04:08 PM~15231100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: gold mud flaps??last i heard,the car was being parted out..i may be wrong but ohh well..


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 1 2009, 03:02 AM~15237092
> *WHAT ABOUT A 2 DOOR HARD TOP ???</span>*


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Oct 1 2009, 12:24 AM~15236009
> *
> Well the next day I felt the engine jerk whenever I hit 25mph, after the 25mph mark the car ran smootly but whenever I decelerated and again hit 25mph the engine jerked.
> *


is it the engine jerkin or your rear end?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Oct 1 2009, 07:25 AM~15237910
> *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>I can do that, cast it and than cut the roof for the convertible version  *


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Oct 1 2009, 04:33 AM~15237226
> *Ive been waiting many years for a bigbody in that scale! i swear i seen one long time ago in a lil bowwow video
> *


Thanks, now I HAVE to check every Bow wow video... :biggrin:  

*Build this 1/64 full functon RC BB 3 years ago*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 1 2009, 10:06 AM~15239214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH FOR THE BISH....... :cheesy: :cheesy: ????


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

heres some shitty pics of mine in my work parkin lot



















ill try and get better ones soon


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Sep 30 2009, 04:08 PM~15231100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf!


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Sep 30 2009, 03:08 PM~15231100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WAY TO FUCK UP A BIG BODY :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Oct 1 2009, 03:11 PM~15241714
> *heres some shitty pics of mine in my work parkin lot
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD WHAT YOUR PLANS


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Oct 1 2009, 02:11 PM~15241714
> *heres some shitty pics of mine in my work parkin lot
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know you had a big body. you alright, now.


----------



## lime mojito (Apr 7, 2009)

this is my new project got for $700


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

For Sale.Kustom Lasercut Steering wheel.Pm me if your interested.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lime mojito_@Oct 1 2009, 09:15 PM~15243925
> *this is my new project got for $700
> 
> 
> ...


Those kids in the background . . . wtf?


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64+Oct 1 2009, 04:39 PM~15242564-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea this my second one


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

another crappy cell pic.


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

ONE DAY IM GOING HAVE ENOUGHT MONEY TO OWN A CADILLAC :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Oct 2 2009, 11:58 AM~15248582
> *Those kids in the background . . . wtf?
> *


backyard fight club ?   :ugh:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Oct 2 2009, 11:10 AM~15249688
> *another crappy cell pic.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 30 2009, 12:50 PM~15230376
> *Thanx! I've saved that purple one a while ago.  I basically need a good shot of a Big Body from the top to see if the shape of my 1/10 scale BB is right or not.
> 
> 
> ...


Jevries is the man! :thumbsup:


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>DAMN SON!!! I KINDA LIKE THAT!!![/b][/i][/u]


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

:0 
*HERE'S A COUPLE PIC'S OF MY CADI !!! *

















*MY BODY MAN *


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Oct 3 2009, 12:56 AM~15255817
> *:0
> HERE'S  A COUPLE PIC'S OF MY CADI !!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Oct 3 2009, 12:45 AM~15255777
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>DAMN SON!!! I KINDA LIKE THAT!!!*[/i][/u]
> [/b]


NAW IT'S A 96... :biggrin:


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Oct 3 2009, 12:56 AM~15255817
> *:0
> HERE'S  A COUPLE PIC'S OF MY CADI !!!
> 
> ...


Looks pimpin, whats the color gonna be???


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Oct 3 2009, 01:31 AM~15255946
> *NAW IT'S A 96... :biggrin:
> *


Got the center arm rest off a '93? I like it better than the one on my 'Brougham. I need a coin holder and the cup holder looks better.


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Oct 2 2009, 09:49 PM~15254160
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


fuck i wish i was working at General Motors in 1993 i would ride the shit out of the cars in the plant :biggrin:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 1 2009, 07:02 PM~15239179
> *Thanks, now I HAVE to check every Bow wow video... :biggrin:
> 
> Build this 1/64 full functon RC BB 3 years ago
> ...


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

You make mine look like gabbage.


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

*The New Issue Is Out. Come By And Check It Out

Click on the link below......

<a href=\'http://www.emptybellymagazine.com\' target=\'_blank\'>EMPTYBELLYMAGAZINE ISSUE 15</a>
<a href=\'http://img251.imageshack.us/i/l14a4f03ebcf349f0ae01c5.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img251.imageshack.us/img251/1431/l14a4f03ebcf349f0ae01c5.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
*


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Oct 3 2009, 12:56 AM~15255817
> *:0
> HERE'S  A COUPLE PIC'S OF MY CADI !!!
> 
> ...


hay homes! just curious who got down on the 2 dr conversion?


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Oct 4 2009, 07:12 PM~15263562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Oct 1 2009, 04:23 PM~15242425
> *NICE WAY TO FUCK UP A BIG BODY :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *



x6,022,094................


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Oct 4 2009, 06:45 AM~15262717
> *hay homes! just curious who got down on the 2 dr conversion?
> *


*THE MAN HIMSELF " TOPO " DID MY CAR .*


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Oct 4 2009, 11:22 AM~15264011
> *THE MAN HIMSELF  " TOPO " DID MY CAR .
> *


yeah! cool, i just thought id ask since different moffos been trying, and building them. I remember the day i saw the first one he built(black one) in person...dropped my jaw....


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Oct 4 2009, 12:24 PM~15264354
> *yeah! cool, i just thought id ask since different moffos been trying,  and building them. I remember the day i saw the first one he built(black one) in person...dropped my jaw....
> *


HE HAS NEVER BUILT A BLACK 1 , & THE FIRST 1 HE BUILT WAS 
THE HOMIE'S EDITION MIDNIGHT BLUE 2 DOOR .


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Oct 3 2009, 12:56 AM~15255817
> *:0
> HERE'S  A COUPLE PIC'S OF MY CADI !!!
> 
> ...


cars looking good p.c. cant wait to see the finished product :biggrin:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> HE HAS NEVER BUILT A BLACK 1 , & THE FIRST 1 HE BUILT WAS
> THE HOMIE'S EDITION MIDNIGHT BLUE 2 DOOR .
> [/quote
> unless homies edition was re-painted, I seen it at homies. topo rolled up w/no glass ,interior or chrome.....just the powdercoat black spokes :biggrin: then i seen pics of it here where it looked like it sat in someones backyard for a few years


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> :0
> *HERE'S A COUPLE PIC'S OF MY CADI !!! *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

cadillacs








[/quote]


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 22 2006, 05:18 AM~6802707
> *My 96 on its winter shoes...22's,  but yes The Daytons go right back on in the springtime. :0
> 
> 
> ...


what happened to your car skim? bad mother fucker right there.. not a big fan of big wheels but this cars bad :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> > :0
> > *HERE'S A COUPLE PIC'S OF MY CADI !!! *
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Oct 4 2009, 11:50 AM~15264495
> *HE HAS NEVER BUILT A BLACK 1 , & THE FIRST 1 HE BUILT WAS
> THE HOMIE'S EDITION MIDNIGHT BLUE 2 DOOR .
> *


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Oct 5 2009, 07:57 PM~15277235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like what he did with the hood on that vert


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Oct 5 2009, 08:07 PM~15277385
> *i like what he did with the hood on that vert
> *


x2.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Oct 5 2009, 08:57 PM~15277235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 he did say the first one he built use to b black..


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~+Oct 5 2009, 07:57 PM~15277235-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*I GUESS I STAND CORRECTED , I THOUGHT IT WAS MIDNIGHT BLUE .
I BETTER HAVE MY EYES CHECKED . *


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Oct 5 2009, 09:37 PM~15278587
> *I GUESS I STAND CORRECTED , I THOUGHT IT WAS MIDNIGHT BLUE .
> I BETTER HAVE MY EYES CHECKED .
> *


good! now you can hook up the topo discount :biggrin:, 
i cant wait to see the finished product w/your lac :cheesy: i better start saving up the dough for mines!


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Oct 5 2009, 09:37 PM~15278587
> *I GUESS I STAND CORRECTED , I THOUGHT IT WAS MIDNIGHT BLUE .
> I BETTER HAVE MY EYES CHECKED .
> *


it was black but it only sat in the back yard covered nobody ever seen it..homies edition was the first one anybody had ever seen and it was midnight blue.so you are correct p.c. :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Oct 6 2009, 02:17 PM~15284082
> *it was black but it only sat in the back yard covered nobody ever seen it..homies edition was the first one anybody had ever seen and it was midnight blue.so you are correct p.c.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS BRO !!! 
YOUR THE ONLY PERSON ON HERE THAT KNEW
I WAS TALKING ABOUT THE BIG BODY'S HE 
FINISHED & THE 1'ST 2 DOOR HE BROUGHT 
OUT TO SHOW'S .

I KNEW OF THAT 1 & I EVEN TRIED TO BUY IT
WHEN I HEARD IT WAS FOR SALE , BUT IT WAS 
SOLD BY THE TIME I GOT IN CONTACT WITH THE 
RIGHT PERSON . 

THAT 1 WAS NEVER FINISHED ,& TOPO REBUILT
IT FOR THE NEW OWNER WHO PAINTED IT SILVER BLUE .
BUT I DIDN'T FEEL LIKE GOING BACK & FOURTH ON 
HERE WITH ANY 1 . SO THAT'S WHY I JUST LET IT GO . 

HERE IS AN OLD PIC OF IT . IT HAS BEEN SOLD TWICE 
SINCE THIS PIC & WILL BE OUT AGAIN WITH A WHOLE 
NEW LOOK & COLOR SOON .


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

This used to be the pic on my toolbox at work, It was my dream car


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## sideshows fleetwood (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Oct 6 2009, 03:29 PM~15284686
> *:biggrin: THANKS BRO !!!
> YOUR THE ONLY PERSON ON HERE THAT KNEW
> I WAS TALKING ABOUT THE BIG BODY'S HE
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
no sweat brother cant wait to see it ......


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

ANYBODY HAVE NEW CYLINDERS 8 INCH N SOME 3 1/2 TON SPRINGS OR 4 TON SPRINGS GET AT ME


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

this looks like a good deal for someone

right rear quarter trim

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1993-96-Cad...=item2303310cb1


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Oct 5 2009, 03:03 PM~15273328
> *what happened to your car skim? bad mother fucker right there.. not a big fan of big wheels but this cars bad :biggrin:
> *


I was real close on gettin that caddy but i didnt.last i heard it was here in houston.i havent seen it.


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Oct 8 2009, 01:15 PM~15303918
> *I was real close on gettin that caddy but i didnt.last i heard it was here in houston.i havent seen it.
> *


car was tight :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Oct 8 2009, 03:24 PM~15304000
> *car was tight  :biggrin:
> *


i should of got it


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sideshows fleetwood_@Oct 6 2009, 05:00 PM~15285600
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

Cell phone pic from today at the niner practice.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Where can I get this grill?


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Oct 9 2009, 01:23 PM~15312614
> *Where can I get this grill?
> 
> 
> ...


let me know to homies :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ+Oct 9 2009, 04:23 PM~15312614-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I BELIEVE KRAZY KUTTY DID IT. CHECK VEHICLES TOPIC: OTHER ITEMS


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

OOOOPS I MEANT CLASSIFIEDS: other items


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Oct 9 2009, 01:23 PM~15312614
> *Where can I get this grill?
> 
> 
> ...





> my grille by krazykutting.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: the mesh looks badass on it..
> /quote]
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=458358


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz+Oct 9 2009, 12:31 PM~15313112-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sideshows fleetwood_@Oct 6 2009, 05:00 PM~15285600
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH ARE THOSE A ARMS EXTENDED


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Oct 9 2009, 01:23 PM~15312614
> *Where can I get this grill?
> 
> 
> ...












krazy kutting,hit up johnny,or mando.they did mine which is the white one,i just wanted mine plain.


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RUSSDIDDY_@Sep 14 2009, 12:32 PM~15076510
> *NEW LOUIS VUITTON AND OSCTRICH INTERIOR, FRESH NEW PAINT WITH PATTERNS AND PEARL. DOUBLE DIN TOUCH SCREEN PIONEER DVD PLAYER, TWO HEAD REST TVS. PLAYSTATION 2 WITH POWER DOCK. TWO PUMPS TEN BATTERIES ALMOST ALL NEW! TWO BABY SQUARES FOR THE BACK AND ONE REGULAR SQUARE FOR THE FRONT ON A PISTON PUMP. FULL CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE AND NEW 13" SPOKES TO MATCH THE PAINT. CAR IS A COMPLETE CAR AND TO ME ITS WOTH AROUND $15K. LOOKING FOR SOME GOOD OFFERS SO PM ME WITH ANY OFFERS. LOCATED IN SAN DIEGO CALIFORNIA
> 
> 
> ...


nice clean ass Lac


----------



## 86-cuttysupreme (Jul 11, 2009)

any daily drivers 4 sale juiced wit wires


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Oct 9 2009, 10:39 PM~15317232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 any more pics of this bad boy


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Oct 11 2009, 09:19 AM~15323926
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  any more pics of this bad boy
> *


I THINK ITS IN VEGAS RIGHT NOW PROBLY GET MORE PICS AFTER THE WEEKEND :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Oct 9 2009, 11:39 PM~15317232
> *
> 
> 
> ...



always puttin it down for sj always stepping up the game


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

JUICY 93


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUICY 93-_@Oct 11 2009, 04:05 PM~15325161
> *JUICY 93
> 
> 
> ...


  i like this one


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)




----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 11 2009, 07:02 PM~15325737
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:cheesy:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 11 2009, 04:02 PM~15325737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 HOW MUCH FOR THE CONVERTION IF YOU DONT MIND ME ASKING


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

How is the CCM properly replaced?


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

Bad Ass pic 2 cadillacs


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Oct 12 2009, 01:40 AM~15329818
> *Bad Ass pic 2 cadillacs
> 
> 
> ...


weres the 2nd cadillac.
:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

When You See It Youll Shit BRIX! :dunno:


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUICY 93-_@Oct 11 2009, 02:05 PM~15325161
> *JUICY 93
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*For Sale.*_
Kustom Lasercut Caddy Steering wheel.
Pm me if your interested.Already Chrome
Leather wrap and Horn extra.


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 11 2009, 05:02 PM~15325737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more pics hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626+Oct 11 2009, 10:19 AM~15323926-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: Check the Delgado's topic... more will show up there in the next few days. Mikey worked hard on getting this ride up to HIS standards and it paid off. 1st Full Custom at the SuperShow. :thumbsup:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=313823&st=2380


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Oct 12 2009, 02:42 AM~15329879
> *weres the 2nd cadillac.
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


that dually has a cadillac front clip :biggrin:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Oct 12 2009, 01:55 PM~15332820
> *that dually has a cadillac front clip :biggrin:
> *


i knew that but it aint a cadillac,its cool though..


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Oct 12 2009, 12:55 PM~15332820
> *that dually has a cadillac front clip :biggrin:
> *


Y'all must have some good eyes


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Oct 9 2009, 11:42 PM~15317250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much was it?


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

Who can tell me how to properly replace the CCM?


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

ANY ONE HAVE extended 2 inch RENFORCED CADIDILLAC A ARMS GET AT ME 786 378 3124


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58+Oct 5 2009, 08:07 PM~15277385-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

ANYONE HAVE 2 INCH EXTENDED RENFORCED CADILLAC A-ARMS


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

TTT!!!!


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

reppin parliament cc


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

My Baby... just needs a lil' TLC










:biggrin:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 15 2009, 08:17 AM~15364559
> *My Baby... just needs a lil' TLC
> 
> 
> ...


Paint look fresh. Did you just pain it?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Oct 15 2009, 12:02 PM~15364883
> *Paint look fresh. Did you just pain it?
> *


YEA...BUT IMA HAVE IT RE-PAINTED, JUST AS SOON AS I SAVE UP MORE $ :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 15 2009, 08:17 AM~15364559
> *My Baby... just needs a lil' TLC
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 15 2009, 09:21 AM~15365024
> *YEA...BUT IMA HAVE IT RE-PAINTED, JUST AS SOON AS I SAVE UP MORE $ :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: l


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 15 2009, 08:17 AM~15364559
> *My Baby... just needs a lil' TLC
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS NICE....CAN I RIDE WITH YOU??? :cheesy:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Oct 15 2009, 01:52 PM~15365878
> *LOOKS NICE....CAN I RIDE WITH YOU??? :cheesy:
> *


lol..sure :biggrin:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Oct 14 2009, 10:44 PM~15362502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL BIG BODY.....LOTS OF DETAIL....CONGRATS ON YOUR WIN IN VEGAS....WELL DESERVED :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Oct 11 2009, 10:19 AM~15323926
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  any more pics of this bad boy
> *


Before Mikey finished it. 










> reppin parliament cc
> /quote]


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Oct 12 2009, 08:46 PM~15336468
> *how much was it?
> *


give krazykutting a call..


----------



## lowriden (Mar 24, 2009)

nice fleetwood LeXxTaCy...looks like mine....


----------



## lowriden (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dred504_@Oct 14 2009, 12:31 PM~15354244
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 any better pics of the top.i've also got a fiber glass shell top with all door pieces,kinda like the painted look..


----------



## lowriden (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

Who placed in Vegas and in what Class ??? :dunno:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowriden_@Oct 15 2009, 07:48 PM~15369612
> *nice fleetwood LeXxTaCy...looks like mine....
> 
> 
> ...


THANX...VERY NICE =)..... I LIKE! :biggrin:


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

can someone post a pik of the black on black fleetwood with the silver flaked paterns on the sides ive been looking for it in this post but cant find it...


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

[=HustlerSpank,Jun 15 2009, 11:03 AM~14194007]










Anybody know what year/model/make car these mirrors come off of?


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 16 2009, 04:02 PM~15379516
> *[=HustlerSpank,Jun 15 2009, 11:03 AM~14194007]
> 
> 
> ...


Mercedes Benz M Class mirror blinker turn signal ML320


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Cool!

So is that full mirror off a mercedes or was it transplanted into a 94-96 mirror housing?


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 16 2009, 04:15 PM~15379640
> *Cool!
> 
> So is that full mirror off a mercedes or was it transplanted into a 94-96 mirror housing?
> *


transplanted


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Oct 15 2009, 04:58 PM~15369705
> *:0 any better pics of the top.i've also got a fiber glass shell top with all door pieces,kinda like the painted look..
> *


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Oct 15 2009, 04:58 PM~15369705
> *:0 any better pics of the top.i've also got a fiber glass shell top with all door pieces,kinda like the painted look..
> *


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Oct 16 2009, 03:02 PM~15379516-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Originally posted this in the 93-96 Fleetwood topic but it applies here also.  



> Most have been off of Mercedes Benz...
> 
> Think NeNe said he used toyota lights... here are a couple of pics, my boy got some done for his 96 Impala, same mirror cover. Cannot find my boys pics right now, will post them later. Here are some though.
> 
> ...


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

JUST HAPPEN TO BE LOOKING AT ALL THIS CLEAN RIDES :thumbsup: HERE'S ONE OF MY BROTHERS RIDE SHOUTS OUT TO DRED504


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

DAMN!

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/cto/1423292074.html


----------



## BIG RANDY (Mar 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dred504_@Oct 16 2009, 07:35 PM~15381981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i'm feeling that.looks badass :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Oct 16 2009, 07:17 PM~15382266
> *JUST HAPPEN TO BE LOOKING AT ALL THIS CLEAN RIDES  :thumbsup: HERE'S ONE OF MY BROTHERS RIDE SHOUTS OUT TO DRED504
> 
> 
> ...



What's Up G.. Still trying to make it there at the end of the month... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 17 2009, 10:14 AM~15386510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR POSTING THEM PICTURES HOMIE... THERE WAS SUPPOSED TO BE A OPEN SPACE NEXT TO MY CAR .... SHOWED UP SUNDAY AND LOOKED LIKE PEOPLE WERE HAVING A PICINIC NEXT TO IT :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 17 2009, 10:15 AM~15386517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CANT WAIT TO SEE STARBURST BREAK OUT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Oct 17 2009, 02:20 PM~15387059
> *THANKS FOR POSTING THEM PICTURES HOMIE... THERE WAS SUPPOSED TO BE A OPEN SPACE NEXT TO MY CAR .... SHOWED UP SUNDAY AND LOOKED LIKE PEOPLE WERE HAVING A PICINIC NEXT TO IT :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


your fleet is badass man...Loved having the chance to see it in person in Vegas!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

other pics of fleetwoods I took in Vegas this year


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 17 2009, 01:13 PM~15387338
> *your fleet is badass man...Loved having the chance to see it in person in Vegas!!!
> *


THANKS BRO.... MUCH APPRECIATTED........THERE WAS A HELLA CLEAN CADDIES IN VEGAS.... MUCH PROPS TO ALL BIG BODY RIDERS


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## -JORGE- (Apr 12, 2007)

What steering wheel adapater would u use on a grant steering wheel I want to buy the polished alumminum one but don't know for whitch car to get.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

SUP HOMIES IM LOOKING FOR THIS PARTS IF ANY OF YOU GUYS COME ACROSS THEM LET ME KNOW THANKS,   
















NOTE NONE OF THE CARS INTHE PIC BELONG TO ME


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

I NEED A 5TH WHEEL!1!! ANYBODY GOTA KIT FOR SALE???????


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Oct 19 2009, 02:25 PM~15402012
> *SUP HOMIES IM LOOKING FOR THIS PARTS IF ANY OF YOU GUYS COME ACROSS THEM LET ME KNOW THANKS,
> 
> 
> ...


Ebay item # 370271026595 for that bumper trim

What part of the glove compartment do you need, Im getting one but only need the lock/handle, not the front cover itself. Let me know.


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 19 2009, 03:38 PM~15403953
> *Ebay item # 370271026595 for that bumper trim
> 
> What part of the glove compartment do you need, Im getting one but only need the lock/handle, not the front cover itself. Let me know.
> *


HONESTLY I DONT NEED THE FRONT COVER THE PROBLEM ITS WITH THE LOCK/ HANDLE IT WONT CLOSE I CANT LOCK IT!!THATS WHY I TOUGHT THAT I WOULD FIX THE PROBLEM BY BUYING THE WHOLE THING? :dunno: SO I THINK IM LOOKING FOR THE SAME THINGS AS YOU  I GOT # FOR THE BUMPER TRIM!!! THANKS ALOT BRO I REALLY APRECIATE THAT...


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Oct 19 2009, 12:25 PM~15402012
> *SUP HOMIES IM LOOKING FOR THIS PARTS IF ANY OF YOU GUYS COME ACROSS THEM LET ME KNOW THANKS,
> 
> 
> ...


i think i have that wood grain


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 19 2009, 07:53 PM~15407136
> *i think i have that wood grain
> *


let me know if you do asap homie.....thanks,


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

My glovebox locks fine, but I have to slam the lid shut for it to close. Is this how it is or do I need to replace some parts and If so, which?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 17 2009, 03:39 PM~15387464
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that car went from arkansas to missouri to iowa to minnasota to vegas :cheesy: dam lol


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Oct 19 2009, 09:14 PM~15408159
> *let me know if you do asap homie.....thanks,
> *


i do


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

What woodgrain wheel would fit on a big body?


----------



## sideshows fleetwood (Jul 14, 2008)

[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

I hate you bitches.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Oct 19 2009, 11:35 PM~15408501
> *My glovebox locks fine, but I have to slam the lid shut for it to close. Is this how it is or do I need to replace some parts and If so, which?
> *


the latch should be adjustable


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Oct 20 2009, 08:16 PM~15416377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


saw it in rides magazine today


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sideshows fleetwood_@Oct 20 2009, 08:54 AM~15410746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> /quote]
> 
> Now that is fuckn nice! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Oct 20 2009, 06:16 PM~15416377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET...NICE PIC


----------



## THOUGHT U KNEW (Dec 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> > /quote]
> >
> > Now that is fuckn nice! :thumbsup:
> > I need some help here guys. My blinker went out in my 1996 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham. I have changed fuses, relay, bulbs and have had a friend (mechanic) tell me its the switch in the column. I cannot seem to find this part anywhere, does anyone have an exploded view of the column in these cars w/descriptions? Part number? Its not the blinker arm but the part that the arm connects too on the column. Thanks for any help.
> ...


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Oct 21 2009, 09:34 PM~15428294
> *have you checked the flasher?
> *


yes, also tested flasher. My bottom two passenger lights work as tail lights but not as blinkers (top dont flash either) and bottom two do not work as brakelights, top one does. Sucks because i got a ticket for one of the 3rd brakelight bulbs being out n 5.0 will not sign off on it because the other issue. This has caused my ticket to go from 25.00 to 300.00 due to the amount of time spent searching for the part i need.  :banghead:


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

GRAND HUSTLE COMMING SOON.......AND YES IT IS A HOPPER


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by estrada714_@Oct 22 2009, 10:19 AM~15433492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anymore pics of this one looks fukin nice


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by estrada714_@Oct 22 2009, 09:19 AM~15433492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Oct 22 2009, 09:22 AM~15433523
> *GRAND HUSTLE COMMING SOON.......AND YES IT IS A HOPPER
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz+Oct 22 2009, 01:12 AM~15430925-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Oct 22 2009, 09:22 AM~15433523
> *GRAND HUSTLE COMMING SOON.......AND YES IT IS A HOPPER
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 155-80-13 (Jan 2, 2007)

....09 :0


----------



## 155-80-13 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 155-80-13_@Oct 23 2009, 01:11 AM~15442306
> *
> 
> 
> ...










early 09 :cheesy: 








late 06


car been sold an travel 2 differnt owners......car still looks good


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

BAD ASS FLEETWOODS I HOPE TO GET MINE THERE SOON


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Oct 20 2009, 07:21 PM~15415408
> *I hate you bitches.
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Oct 22 2009, 09:22 AM~15433523
> *GRAND HUSTLE COMMING SOON.......AND YES IT IS A HOPPER
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Oct 22 2009, 09:46 AM~15433771
> *anymore pics of this one looks fukin nice
> *


----------



## GoodTimesFL (Sep 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GoodTimesFL_@Oct 24 2009, 03:02 PM~15454770
> *TTT
> *


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Oct 22 2009, 09:22 AM~15433523
> *GRAND HUSTLE COMMING SOON.......AND YES IT IS A HOPPER
> 
> 
> ...


ITS EVEN BETTER IN PERSON THIS CAR IS GONNA KILL THE GAME ONCE IT COMES OUT TO PLAY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by estrada714_@Oct 24 2009, 10:12 AM~15453616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats fukin beautiful homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

I HAVE THE CHROME ROCKERS FOR THE DOORS BOTH PASSENGER N AND DRIVER SIDE.

HAVE AN ORIGINAL BIG BODY GRILL

AND A DRIVERS SIDE HEADLIGHT N MARKER ALL FOR SALE ANYBODY INTERESTED HIT ME UP.  CHEAP CHEAP CHEAP!!!!


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 25 2009, 08:30 PM~15463491
> *I HAVE THE CHROME ROCKERS FOR THE DOORS BOTH PASSENGER N AND DRIVER SIDE.
> 
> HAVE AN ORIGINAL BIG BODY GRILL
> ...


PM sent


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

might be a repost but fuck it


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 25 2009, 10:01 PM~15465413
> *might be a repost but fuck it
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## onone (Oct 18, 2009)

just got the setup installed like 2 weeks ago work in progress redid the upolstery with royal blue crush 4 batts 2 pumps nothing special but i love it haha


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 26 2009, 07:01 AM~15465413
> *might be a repost but fuck it
> 
> 
> ...


both kleen as fuk :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by onone_@Oct 26 2009, 12:51 AM~15466279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ganksta


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by onone_@Oct 26 2009, 12:51 AM~15466279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

[/quote]









[/quote]


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 26 2009, 01:01 AM~15465413
> *might be a repost but fuck it
> 
> 
> ...





:0


----------



## GoodTimesFL (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## GoodTimesFL (Sep 6, 2007)

DONT TALK SHIT IM WORKIN ON IT....I WAS BORED...JUST WAIT UNTIL IM DONE...IMMA MAKE THOSE HATERS HATE...LOL


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by onone_@Oct 25 2009, 11:51 PM~15466279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.....It looks like mine except I have gray guts...........


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 25 2009, 10:01 PM~15465413
> *might be a repost but fuck it
> 
> 
> ...


very nice. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Oct 22 2009, 09:22 AM~15433523
> *GRAND HUSTLE COMMING SOON.......AND YES IT IS A HOPPER
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Oct 26 2009, 08:09 PM~15473098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE...


----------



## ShowKase (Feb 24, 2007)

hey anyone ever have this problem with Fleets ? first time i start my car in the day i gotta crank the key twice to start the car ... starts up fine but i gotta crank it once and then again to start it ... ???


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

WHO HAS TE PLAYER PRICE ON BRAND-NEW ALL CHROME CASTLE GRILLE NOWADAYS ?? last time i bought straight from gm... 3 years back now. 

help a brother out, cash ready to go. no bs.


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

:biggrin: I took these pics, not the best but it was a hot a$$ day!!



> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 25 2009, 11:01 PM~15465413
> *might be a repost but fuck it
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

:0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Oct 27 2009, 12:44 AM~15477771
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Oct 26 2009, 11:44 PM~15477771
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


looking good bro


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 26 2009, 11:11 PM~15478084
> *looking good bro
> *


THANKS BIG DOG :biggrin:


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

Who can post a picture of the license bracket and how it's installed?


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Oct 27 2009, 01:44 AM~15477771
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



looking good big dog!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=506211


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Oct 27 2009, 05:49 AM~15479033
> *looking good big dog!!   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO ... :biggrin:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Oct 26 2009, 10:44 PM~15477771
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


YOUR DOING BIG THANGS HOMIE...
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Oct 26 2009, 11:44 PM~15477771
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie real clean cant wait for the results keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Osaka lowrider show last Sunday the 25th of October:














































Got more...


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

looking for a used house grille for a '94 big body...pm me if u got that


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 28 2009, 08:12 AM~15491114
> *Osaka lowrider show last Sunday the 25th of October:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 at gas tank


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 28 2009, 08:12 AM~15491114
> *Osaka lowrider show last Sunday the 25th of October:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Oct 26 2009, 08:02 PM~15474584
> *WHO HAS TE PLAYER PRICE ON BRAND-NEW ALL CHROME CASTLE GRILLE NOWADAYS ?? last time i bought straight from gm... 3 years back now.
> 
> help a brother out, cash ready to go. no bs.
> *


----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 28 2009, 08:12 AM~15491114
> *Osaka lowrider show last Sunday the 25th of October:
> 
> 
> ...


MORE PLEASE!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 28 2009, 08:12 AM~15491114
> *Osaka lowrider show last Sunday the 25th of October:
> 
> 
> ...


GAS TANK DOOR LOOKS CRAZY TYTE , ANY PIC'S OF 
THE INSIDE OF THE TRUNK ???


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 28 2009, 09:12 AM~15491114
> *Osaka lowrider show last Sunday the 25th of October:
> 
> 
> ...


didnt notice heas tank on the side till now its something different but its tight


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

FOR SALE

custome grill 
custome paint pin striping 
new interior 
chrome engine 
new ragtop 
2pump set up prohoper reinforced a- arms and extended 2 inches REALLY CLAEN SET UP. ITS NEVER BEEN ABUSED I SEE IT AS MY SHOW CAR. 
13 inch wires 
4 switches 
134 miles 
custome sterring wheel 
really COLD AC 
all power works 
MIRRORS UNDER HOOD AND TRUNK 
over all the car is in perfect conditon 

$6.000 O.B.O I CAN BE CONTACTED AT 786-378-3124 NO WINDOW SHOPPERS


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

DAMN I LOVE THE TWO DOORS


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Oct 28 2009, 02:01 PM~15494220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANY TRUNCC PICS


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 28 2009, 10:12 AM~15491114
> *Osaka lowrider show last Sunday the 25th of October:
> 
> 
> ...



makes me want to paint my caddy purple :cheesy:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Oct 28 2009, 09:14 PM~15498984
> *makes me want to paint my caddy purple :cheesy:
> *


YOU SHOULD GO WITH PASSION PINK :biggrin:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

my ryde :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Oct 28 2009, 12:20 PM~15493293
> *GAS TANK DOOR LOOKS CRAZY TYTE , ANY PIC'S OF
> THE INSIDE OF THE TRUNK ???
> *


Unfortunately there was no one near that ride to ask if he could open the trunk.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 28 2009, 11:39 PM~15500675
> *Unfortunately there was no one near that ride to ask if he could open the trunk.
> *


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

DAMN :tears:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OroLac_@Oct 28 2009, 11:13 PM~15499827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of this 1 its unique never seen that color combination


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Oct 26 2009, 10:44 PM~15477771
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 28 2009, 09:12 AM~15491114
> *Osaka lowrider show last Sunday the 25th of October:
> 
> 
> ...


That's bad-ass!!!(minus the gas door)


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I like these! :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

autoplay=0


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 29 2009, 10:10 AM~15503592
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Oct 29 2009, 12:01 AM~15499727
> *YOU SHOULD GO WITH PASSION PINK  :biggrin:
> *


or pussy pink :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Oct 29 2009, 06:20 PM~15506912
> *or pussy pink :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Oct 28 2009, 02:01 PM~15494220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This bitch is the best ride on this page.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGSINNER_@Oct 29 2009, 04:19 PM~15506904
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Did you trade the Lac in for a Wheelchair? :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Oct 29 2009, 09:40 AM~15503333
> *any more pics of this 1 its unique never seen that color combination
> *


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Oct 28 2009, 05:01 PM~15494220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i'll take the grille


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 30 2009, 12:48 PM~15515411
> *i'll take the grille
> *


HOW ABOUT ME :cheesy:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OroLac_@Oct 30 2009, 01:36 PM~15515334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass Lac homie i love the color combiation :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

this car looks very familiar!!!


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Oct 30 2009, 03:37 PM~15516474
> *clean ass Lac homie i love the color combiation  :thumbsup:
> *


Thankz homie.... :thumbsup: tryin my best to do somethin different on my Lac :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Just about done with my fleet


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 30 2009, 07:22 PM~15518623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS RIDE IS BAD ASS. IM LOST FOR WORDS, REALLY NICE


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 30 2009, 08:20 PM~15518614
> *Just about done with my fleet
> 
> 
> ...


Why you hurting us like that Dave?  


















:biggrin: Looking Badd Ass Dogg! Cant wait to see it! :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 30 2009, 10:22 PM~15518623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THATS FUCKING NICE AND CLEAN BRO..... MUCH PROPS TO YA


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 30 2009, 08:22 PM~15518623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE FLEETWOOD OF FLEETWOODS


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

Cadi is lookin Great! Too Bad You didn't have it done for the Super Show!


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 30 2009, 08:27 PM~15518664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SO FAR ONE OF THE BEST CADIS IVE EVER SEEN


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 30 2009, 10:35 PM~15518713
> *
> 
> 
> ...





fucking wow....very nice man...very nice


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OroLac_@Oct 30 2009, 09:12 PM~15518547
> *Thankz homie.... :thumbsup: tryin my best to do somethin different on my Lac :biggrin:
> *


yea i lkie the combination keep at it homie nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

>











[/quote]
[/quote]

WAT DA NAME OF DAT BLUE


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

>


[/quote]

WAT DA NAME OF DAT BLUE
[/quote]

:dunno: i think its Blue Majic or something with blue in it


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 30 2009, 08:20 PM~15518614
> *Just about done with my fleet
> 
> 
> ...


GAME DA FUCK OVER........ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Oct 26 2009, 09:44 PM~15477771
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


......its coming along homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 30 2009, 11:22 PM~15518623
> *
> 
> 
> ...





 
nice job


----------



## Coupe's and Z's (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 28 2009, 08:12 AM~15491114
> *Osaka lowrider show last Sunday the 25th of October:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 30 2009, 08:35 PM~15518713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: nice


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 30 2009, 10:22 PM~15518623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Best of show where ever you go. ! !


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GREY GOOSE 96_@Nov 1 2009, 11:10 PM~15533054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

EVERY CAR ON THIS PAGE IS AN INSPIRATION :biggrin: TTT 4 THE BIGBODYS!!!!!!!!


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 2 2009, 01:27 AM~15533268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

more pics


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

MOTOR AND TRUNK PICS ?


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Couple N.O.S stainless parts for sale.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=507343


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Oct 26 2009, 10:44 PM~15477771
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Nov 2 2009, 07:15 PM~15542158
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Nov 1 2009, 11:56 PM~15532891
> *WAT DA NAME OF DAT BLUE
> *


Far as I know it does not have a name. Will ask Mikey.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

throw back


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 2 2009, 09:19 PM~15542984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  real clean homie


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

WHO HAS THE BEST LINE ON NEW CASTLE GRILLES ?

direct from e&g ? bowtie connection ? gm dealer ?

where people getting them and for what price. cash ready no bs.


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

I will always like the factory fleetwood grille


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

also need this trim piece, who gots ? :0


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Nov 3 2009, 02:15 AM~15546288
> *I will always like the factory fleetwood grille
> *



i feel you, i like em both, but a continental kit without a grille is a crime. car looks like more of a badass street hitter w the factory grille tho.

now, whos got the hook-up ?? uuuuuggghh !!


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Nov 3 2009, 03:15 AM~15546295
> *also need this trim piece, who gots ?  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Thoes pieces are expensive now they didnt used to be for the trim


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Nov 3 2009, 01:11 AM~15546269
> *WHO HAS THE BEST LINE ON NEW CASTLE GRILLES ?
> 
> direct from e&g ? bowtie connection ? gm dealer ?
> ...


*Ebay


http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=e%26g++fl...grill&_osacat=0*


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShowKase_@Oct 26 2009, 06:44 PM~15474339
> *hey anyone ever have this problem with Fleets ? first time i start my car in the day i gotta crank the key twice to start the car ... starts up fine but i gotta crank it once and then again to start it ... ???
> *


same thing for mine. sometimes its 3 or 4 times before it starts. some one told me it was the fuel pump :dunno:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Nov 3 2009, 06:13 AM~15546612
> *Ebay
> http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=e%26g++fl...grill&_osacat=0
> *



nice one bro, do you kno by chance if this is direct from e&g ?


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Nov 3 2009, 12:13 PM~15549445
> *nice one bro, do you kno by chance if this is direct from e&g ?
> *


Not sure but I ordered mine off Ebay it was brand new & had a E&G logo on the box, Came quick wit no problems


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

damn when i bought one last week. fucker runs clean till the other day. driving it on the freeway like any other day, and outta nowhere my fuel pump takes a shit. stranded on the side of the freeway for like 2 hrs till triple A came. fuck when those fuel pumps go they go, without any warning.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Nov 3 2009, 02:58 PM~15550971
> *damn when i bought one last week. fucker runs clean till the other day. driving it on the freeway like any other day, and outta nowhere my fuel pump takes a shit. stranded on the side of the freeway for like 2 hrs till triple A came. fuck when those fuel pumps go they go, without any warning.
> *


 :0


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Nov 3 2009, 02:58 PM~15550971
> *damn when i bought one last week. fucker runs clean till the other day. driving it on the freeway like any other day, and outta nowhere my fuel pump takes a shit. stranded on the side of the freeway for like 2 hrs till triple A came. fuck when those fuel pumps go they go, without any warning.
> *


  :ugh: :around:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> I will always like the factory fleetwood grille


x2









[/quote]

right clik and save


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

paper chaser your cars looking real good brother cant wait to see it . :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Nov 3 2009, 11:51 PM~15557113
> *paper chaser your cars looking real good brother cant wait to see it . :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: X2


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Nov 3 2009, 11:51 PM~15557113
> *paper chaser your cars looking real good brother cant wait to see it . :biggrin:
> *


THANKS A LOT BRO :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)




----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

Painted this for a homie, still incomplete,


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

nice! cant wait to see this when its done, good work paperchaser!



> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Oct 26 2009, 10:44 PM~15477771
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








8.tinypic.







com/1118229.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

quick question? i wand to go to 13s on mine , how much lbs should y add to it they are currently 40 what are yo uhomies running on yours? anyone???


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes+Nov 7 2009, 12:06 PM~15591385-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anymore pics of this 1


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

notice the chrome side mirror on this lac..looks to be from a town car


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Nov 8 2009, 03:05 PM~15599445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Nov 8 2009, 06:05 PM~15599445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks lie a 8-82 lac mirror


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

external fuel cap on a 2 door?


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Nov 7 2009, 12:37 PM~15592323
> *quick question? i wand to go to 13s on mine , how much lbs should y add to it they are currently 40 what are yo uhomies running on yours? anyone???
> *


my boy is runnin 75 on 13s
and i run 55 on 14s


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Nov 9 2009, 09:21 AM~15606346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

93-96 CADDILLAC BROUGHAM TAIL LIGHT LED ASSEMBLY!

3 Row LED All Red
1) Choose Number of LED Rows

2) Choose LED Colors & Lenses

3) Choose Kit Parts
2 ROW 112 LED'S $169
3 ROW 150 LED'S $199
ALL RED LIGHTS/LENS
RED & WHITE & 2 COLOR LENS +20
RED &/ AMBER & 2 COLOR LENS +20
3 COLOR LIGHT & LENS +40
ANY OF THE ABOVE W/ WHITE LENS
NEW GM CHROME TRIM $135
WELD IN STEEL BUCKETS $50
LOAD EQUALIZERS +10










Custom Classic


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

check out the oldschool mirror and euro tail lights and side markers :cheesy:


----------



## GoodTimesFL (Sep 6, 2007)

now thats Gee


----------



## ShowKase (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Nov 9 2009, 05:22 PM~15610301
> *check out the oldschool mirror and euro tail lights and side markers  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


wow that looks fuckin sick ...


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

wen it was bein instaled 2months ago 2 pro hoper pumps is not my daily 












































































































make me an offer 786 378 3124


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Nov 9 2009, 10:52 PM~15616168
> *wen it was bein instaled 2months ago 2 pro hoper pumps is not my daily
> 
> 
> ...


where did you get the alternator? and how much was it?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Nov 9 2009, 05:54 PM~15609990
> *93-96 CADDILLAC BROUGHAM TAIL LIGHT LED ASSEMBLY!
> 
> 3 Row LED All Red
> ...


has anybody bought here? curious to see how and what they look like


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Oct 26 2009, 10:44 PM~15477771
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


looks good bro


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@Nov 10 2009, 10:01 AM~15619688
> *looks good bro
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Nov 10 2009, 09:35 AM~15619342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Siiiccckk! !!.ride dawg. :thumbsup:
kind of looks like mine.


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Nov 9 2009, 08:21 AM~15606346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 

Can some one direct me to the 2 door Big Body post please!


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93-96BIGBODY_@Nov 10 2009, 11:49 PM~15630251
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> Can some one direct me to the 2 door Big Body post please!
> *


No.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Nov 9 2009, 04:54 PM~15609990
> *93-96 CADDILLAC BROUGHAM TAIL LIGHT LED ASSEMBLY!
> 
> 3 Row LED All Red
> ...



hmmm just the other day i was thinking about doing this to mine....and was like how the hell would i make it work.....im going to email them tonight when i get home....id like clear lense with red leds i think that would be the best way to go


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Nov 11 2009, 10:36 PM~15638941
> *hmmm just the other day i was thinking about doing this to mine....and was like how the hell would i make it work.....im going to email them tonight when i get home....id like clear lense with red leds i think that would be the best way to go
> *


If you do a white Led with a Red tail lamp it will look pinkish and match the paint sceam of your car.


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 10 2009, 06:57 AM~15618102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of this bad boy :cheesy:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Nov 12 2009, 08:52 AM~15642143
> *any more pics of this bad boy :cheesy:
> *


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Nov 12 2009, 09:03 AM~15642598
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn thats a HELL of a lock up in the front!!!!!!! :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 12 2009, 11:52 AM~15643017
> *Damn thats a HELL of a lock up in the front!!!!!!!    :0  :0  :cheesy:
> *



No shit, Damn Truck spindles.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

My monitor here is so dark... :angry: I didn't even notice thats what it was.....damn 4-5" lift spindles!


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Nov 12 2009, 08:03 AM~15642598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE CADILLAC ITS FOR SALE.....ITS A 93 BIG BODY................


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Nov 3 2009, 02:15 AM~15546295
> *also need this trim piece, who gots ?  :0
> 
> 
> ...


How much you want to spend?  I might part with one


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i got this to trade my 94 bigbodyhttp://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=508737


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Nov 12 2009, 08:03 AM~15642598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

anyone know where to pick up chrome hood latch kits?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Nov 12 2009, 09:52 AM~15642143
> *any more pics of this bad boy :cheesy:
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Nov 12 2009, 08:57 AM~15643066-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wat kinda truck??? :dunno: I love dat lock up!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Nov 12 2009, 08:03 AM~15642598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice lock up in front :thumbsup:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

1993 fleetwood 
custome grill 
custome paint pin striping 
new interior 
chrome engine 
new ragtop 
2pump set up prohoper reinforced a- arms and extended 2 inches REALLY CLAEN SET UP. ITS NEVER BEEN ABUSED I SEE IT AS MY SHOW CAR. 
13 inch wires 
4 switches 
134 miles 
custome sterring wheel 
really COLD AC 
all power works 
MIRRORS UNDER HOOD AND TRUNK 
over all the car is in perfect conditon 

I CAN BE CONTACTED AT 786-378-3124 OR 786-470-4836


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigbodylac_@Nov 12 2009, 10:37 PM~15651628
> *Very nice lock up in front :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx homie


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 12 2009, 07:49 PM~15649485
> *:h5:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Nov 12 2009, 08:03 AM~15642598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 bad azzzz


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

WHERE CAN I CET THOSE EUROSIDE MARKER LIGHTS HOMIES DONT GOT EM NO MORE


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@Nov 13 2009, 09:58 AM~15654782
> *WHERE CAN I CET THOSE EUROSIDE MARKER LIGHTS HOMIES DONT GOT EM NO MORE
> *



i got a set pm me if interested


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 12 2009, 10:03 PM~15651138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Nov 12 2009, 11:47 PM~15650898
> *anyone know where to pick up chrome hood latch kits?
> *


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 13 2009, 06:36 PM~15659133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 13 2009, 08:36 PM~15659133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:worship:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Nov 13 2009, 06:49 PM~15659681
> *:worship:
> *


:0 X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Nov 12 2009, 10:47 PM~15650898
> *anyone know where to pick up chrome hood latch kits?
> *


i know a place has cheap ones for 80s camaros, probably not the same tho


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:around:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

So Dave does this mean your done? :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 14 2009, 08:50 AM~15663071
> *So Dave does this mean your done?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


x 2 :biggrin: dammm


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 14 2009, 10:50 AM~15663071
> *So Dave does this mean your done?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Yes sir...Still have to paint some parts and a few other minor things but it's pretty much done for now...I had to move it to another garage for a couple of weeks...


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

nice front lock up,but how low does it lay out also?


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Nov 14 2009, 01:41 AM~15660628
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



WOW THE KING IS FINALLY OUT....


----------



## -JORGE- (Apr 12, 2007)

This is my first fleetwood just picked it up a few weeks ago what u think?


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SCRAPN93 (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Nov 14 2009, 11:51 AM~15664109
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Ive been wonderin how he achieved that lock up that shit is serious! beautiful lac n ofcourse its from Miami....  :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

where can i get a dash pad cover for my lac?


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 14 2009, 05:52 PM~15666762
> *where can i get a dash pad cover for my lac?
> *


I got mine from the Dealer and it also comes with lifetime warranty, you could try eBay also.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THE DEALER WANT I ARM N LEG FOR THEM


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WHO WAS SELLING THEM CHROME PLATES TO PUT ON THE PILLERS N SHIT?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SCRAPN93_@Nov 14 2009, 06:47 PM~15666413
> *Ive been wonderin how he achieved that lock up that shit is serious! beautiful lac n ofcourse its from Miami....   :thumbsup:
> *


from the looks of it you can see some type of extension on the top part of the spindels or just some type of truck spindels on there. Guarantee that thing dont come close to being a lowrider up front


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Nov 15 2009, 01:06 AM~15668414
> *from the looks of it you can see some type of extension on the top part of the spindels or just some type of truck spindels on there.  Guarantee that thing dont come close to being a lowrider up front
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> WOW THE KING IS FINALLY OUT....
> [/b]


THATS WHAT HE SAYS .... :uh: :uh:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Nov 12 2009, 04:03 PM~15642598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love the varigated gold details


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

*C A D I L L A C - F L E E T W O O D*


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Nov 14 2009, 11:06 PM~15668414
> *from the looks of it you can see some type of extension on the top part of the spindels or just some type of truck spindels on there.  Guarantee that thing dont come close to being a lowrider up front
> *


it does have lift spindles..! because it has those spindles it "isnt" a lowrider? :uh: 
not evryone likes to have the crossmember on the floor


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 15 2009, 11:59 AM~15670013
> *it does have lift spindles..!  because it has those spindles it "isnt" a lowrider? :uh:
> not evryone likes to have the crossmember on the floor
> *


you aint lying homie that the look wen the front all the way down, as long as my ass toutch the groubd im cool


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 15 2009, 08:59 AM~15670013
> *it does have lift spindles..!  because it has those spindles it "isnt" a lowrider? :uh:
> not evryone likes to have the crossmember on the floor
> *


None of mine never have and never will!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: Plus if they do I think they look like ass anyway! But I do like the ass layed out!


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Nov 13 2009, 09:41 PM~15660628
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


finally coming out  :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Nov 15 2009, 09:36 PM~15676054
> *
> 
> 
> ...










:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Nov 13 2009, 10:41 PM~15660628
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Bad ass!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Nov 16 2009, 01:03 AM~15676270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 14 2009, 10:26 AM~15663597
> *Yes sir...Still have to paint some parts and a few other minor things but it's pretty much done for now...I had to move it to another garage for a couple of weeks...
> *


CONGRATS BRO!!! BEAUTIFUL JOB


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 14 2009, 06:10 PM~15666866
> *THE DEALER WANT I ARM N LEG FOR THEM
> *


I went by today and I saw them at the parts store, didn't see the tag on them though. I remember seeing some on eBay. Here's an official site:

http://www.dashtopper.com/shop.net/Home.aspx


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

cool thanks :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Nov 14 2009, 02:51 PM~15664109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Here you go....

FYI.... this photo is copyrighted by ShutterBox Photography.


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Nov 15 2009, 10:36 PM~15676054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD AZZ CADI :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> WOW THE KING IS FINALLY OUT....
> [/b]


not sure about the king but yes I'm finally out!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Nov 15 2009, 01:45 PM~15670972
> *finally coming out    :biggrin:
> *


yes sir...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 16 2009, 05:00 PM~15681514
> *Bad ass!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Nov 16 2009, 06:25 PM~15682467
> *CONGRATS BRO!!! BEAUTIFUL JOB
> *


thanks bro...Maybe I will be able to park it next to yours one day in a show


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Nov 16 2009, 12:36 AM~15676054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love this caddy!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Nov 12 2009, 10:03 AM~15642598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Another badass fleet!!!


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate+Nov 9 2009, 04:54 PM~15609990-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember posting that a long time ago, asked the same thing. Seemed like nobody had back then. Mabe now? A few like NeNe and one of the guys from Miami have done thier own but have not seen these yet.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TX-Klique_@Nov 16 2009, 06:40 PM~15683922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Mayne....I member lighting up da skreets in my white fleet wit 8batts and 2 pumps in da trunk....dam fleets have dat "GIT" up under the hood 



> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 16 2009, 07:04 PM~15684191
> *Here you go....
> 
> FYI.... this photo is copyrighted by ShutterBox Photography.
> ...


Man....dat lays just perfect......hmmmmm....might have to look into it....


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Nov 16 2009, 09:39 PM~15684597
> *Did you say that you have yellow and red lights? Remember reading what you had done to the tail lights but can you describe it here please. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks for the good words man...Here I took this quote out of my buildup for my custom made glass tailights:

I got some custom back lenses made in real polished glass with the letters LUX in the middle...Also redoing the electricity for those lights as well as the housings in the back so the yellow part of the light comes on only for the parking lights and turn signals and the red for the break lights. Here are some pics...Now keep in mind that these are vertically split lensens and it needed glass fusion to be made so it is not perfectly split even because fusing colored glass together will make the glass work when it heats and cool off but you can't really notice the small imperfection unless you are 5-6 inches from the lenses:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 15 2009, 09:59 AM~15670013
> *it does have lift spindles..!  because it has those spindles it "isnt" a lowrider? :uh:
> not evryone likes to have the crossmember on the floor
> *


low·rid·er or low-rid·er or low rider (lō'rī'dər) 
n. Chiefly Southwestern U.S.

1.

A customized car whose springs have been shortened so that the chassis rides close to the ground, often equipped with hydraulic lifts that can be controlled by the driver



> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 15 2009, 12:15 PM~15670809
> *None of mine never have and never will!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: Plus if they do I think they look like ass anyway! But I do like the ass layed out!
> *












If that looks like ass... call it "Bootylicious"!! :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Nov 13 2009, 09:41 PM~15660628
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


this lac is sick as fuck!! not, one part of this car is untouched!


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Nice color though...  








Distant cousins...maybe? :dunno:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 16 2009, 09:06 PM~15686588
> *this lac is sick as fuck!! not, one part of this car is untouched!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTTT


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

LOW Rider ! ! ! ! 
<<<<<NICE>>>>>>


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

stock suspension stock engine....lots of paint work ...new guts car has been driven no more than 10 times since its been built...daytons with zenith k/o's


$6000...NO TRADES


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 16 2009, 07:27 PM~15684448
> *thanks bro...Maybe I will be able to park it next to yours one day in a show
> *


GOTS TO TRY AN MAKE THAT HAPPEN!!---------- THEN AGAIN I PROBABLY WOULD NEVER GET MY CAR SET UP, SPEND MOST OF THE TIME CHECKING YOURS OUT :biggrin:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

FOR SALE 90 EVERYTHING FRONT,BACK.SIDE SKIRTS,DASH BOARD.NOT A 4100 ITS A V6.NO RUST WHAT SO EVER.VERY CLEAN CAR $4000


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Nov 17 2009, 07:48 AM~15689407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean!


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

KING AUTO HYDRAULICS WE GOT WHAT YOU NEED...


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Nov 16 2009, 11:01 PM~15686522
> *low·rid·er or low-rid·er or low rider    (lō'rī'dər)
> n.  Chiefly Southwestern U.S.
> 
> ...


now thats layed..verry nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

my boys coming along nicely


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Nov 17 2009, 02:00 PM~15692200
> *my boys coming along nicely
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Nov 17 2009, 12:00 PM~15692200
> *my boys coming along nicely
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Nov 16 2009, 09:01 PM~15686522
> *low·rid·er or low-rid·er or low rider    (lō'rī'dər)
> n.  Chiefly Southwestern U.S.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Oct 26 2009, 09:44 PM~15477771
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 17 2009, 01:04 PM~15692244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Nov 17 2009, 09:30 AM~15690158
> *KING AUTO HYDRAULICS WE GOT WHAT YOU NEED...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Nov 17 2009, 03:31 PM~15693678
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Nov 17 2009, 07:48 AM~15689407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Nov 16 2009, 10:01 PM~15686522
> *low·rid·er or low-rid·er or low rider    (lō'rī'dər)
> n.  Chiefly Southwestern U.S.
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Nov 16 2009, 10:15 PM~15686734
> *Nice color though...
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: to each there own. evryone got different styles! i personally dont like the front slammed at all.


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

i like the front locced n the ass dropped


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

are there any caddies with suicide back doors only?


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Nov 17 2009, 07:48 AM~15689407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn i wanted this so bad when u were selling it, where did it end up going and do u happen to have any pics of now it does it look the same? :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGGBODYFLEET_@Nov 17 2009, 08:20 PM~15695392
> *damn i wanted this so bad when u were selling it, where did it end up going and do u happen to have any pics of now it does it look the same?  :biggrin:
> *


VA.. looks the same.. very nice


----------



## Mr. GOON (Oct 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 17 2009, 02:04 PM~15692244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :worship:


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Nov 17 2009, 07:15 PM~15695358
> *are there any caddies with suicide back doors only?
> *


anybody :dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Nov 17 2009, 07:32 PM~15696264
> *anybody :dunno:
> *


Yea...there's some in the UGLY ASS HELL FEST


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 17 2009, 05:33 PM~15694876
> *:uh:  to each there own. evryone got different styles! i personally dont like the front slammed at all.
> *


 :thumbsup: :nosad:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 17 2009, 07:33 PM~15694876
> *:uh:  to each there own. evryone got different styles! i personally dont like the front slammed at all.
> *


same here...Don't feel 93-96 fleet with the front slamed to the ground like that but it's a personal taste and opinion...


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 17 2009, 09:06 PM~15696781
> *Yea...there's some in the UGLY ASS HELL FEST
> *


 :0


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Nov 17 2009, 10:30 PM~15697969
> *:0
> *


Still got that 93? Gonna chop it up?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 17 2009, 05:33 PM~15694876
> *:uh:  to each there own. evryone got different styles! i personally dont like the front slammed at all.
> *


I like both looks but you cant hop with the front layed like that let alone chip around the slammed one still looks sick just wouldn't do it to mine...............


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Nov 17 2009, 02:00 PM~15692200
> *my boys coming along nicely
> 
> 
> ...


say homes thats a nice ride what size are ur tires and what brand


----------



## SCRAPN93 (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 15 2009, 08:59 AM~15670013
> *it does have lift spindles..!  because it has those spindles it "isnt" a lowrider? :uh:
> not evryone likes to have the crossmember on the floor
> *



:thumbsup: its sumthin different I think that shit look raw as fuk wit that lock up.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

intristed pm me


im asking $6000 or trade


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Nov 15 2009, 11:03 PM~15676270
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

i wouldent mind seeing a fleet wit suicide bacc doors


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Nov 17 2009, 11:19 PM~15698617
> *say homes thats a nice ride what size are ur tires and what brand
> *


HIS ON 13 HOMIE  155/80/13


----------



## TRUTH_HURTS (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@Nov 18 2009, 09:51 AM~15702300
> *i wouldent mind seeing a fleet wit suicide bacc doors
> *


SEEN A TOWNCAR W/ ONE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUTH_HURTS_@Nov 18 2009, 11:43 AM~15702816
> *SEEN A TOWNCAR W/ ONE
> *


OHHH YEAHHH LIKE THIS


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 18 2009, 11:48 AM~15702865
> *OHHH YEAHHH LIKE THIS
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 18 2009, 10:48 AM~15702865
> *OHHH YEAHHH LIKE THIS
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

yeah that tc is sweet


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 18 2009, 11:48 AM~15702865
> *OHHH YEAHHH LIKE THIS
> 
> 
> ...


hard as hell!


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 18 2009, 10:48 AM~15702865
> *OHHH YEAHHH LIKE THIS
> 
> 
> ...


woooow :cheesy:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 18 2009, 09:48 AM~15702865
> *OHHH YEAHHH LIKE THIS
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Got anymore pics of this ride???


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Nov 19 2009, 12:19 PM~15714675
> *:0 Got anymore pics of this ride???
> *


ITS IN MY GARAGE :0 :0 J/K


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 19 2009, 10:23 AM~15714709
> *ITS IN MY GARAGE :0  :0  J/K
> *


 :twak: 

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Nov 19 2009, 12:24 PM~15714719
> *:twak:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


SORRY :happysad: IT LOOKS CLEAN THOU


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@Nov 18 2009, 10:51 AM~15702300
> *i wouldent mind seeing a fleet wit suicide bacc doors
> *


got any pics homie im trying to that to my Fleetwood


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Nov 17 2009, 10:43 PM~15698163
> *Still got that 93? Gonna chop it up?
> *


yeah still got the 93. but i just picked up a 95 for 300. and it runs good. just needs some front end pieces. i see you still have yours. hows the coupe?


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Nov 19 2009, 03:43 PM~15716695
> *got any pics homie im trying to that to my Fleetwood
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Nov 18 2009, 12:37 AM~15700044
> *intristed pm me
> im asking $6000 or trade
> 
> ...




$5500 for sale reduced price


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Nov 15 2009, 11:03 PM~15676270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 bad ass :worship:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

:biggrin: phone pic


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Nov 19 2009, 07:57 PM~15720140
> *$5500 for sale reduced price
> *



if not sold by monday im keeping it


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

Caddyboy, where can I get one of those grilles


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

another phone pic


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Nov 21 2009, 02:30 PM~15738306
> *another phone pic
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE HOMIE


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

Caddyboy, where can I get one of those grilles


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Nov 21 2009, 01:47 PM~15738417
> *Caddyboy, where can I get one of those grilles
> *


E&G website if not ebay...but they ain't gona be cheap....


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 21 2009, 06:33 PM~15740098
> *E&G website if not ebay...but they ain't gona be cheap....
> *


x2


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 21 2009, 08:28 PM~15741005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: done deal looks better in blue :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeville_@Nov 22 2009, 01:10 AM~15742798
> *:nono:  done deal looks better in blue :biggrin:
> *


lol just thought it might look better a different color


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 21 2009, 08:28 PM~15741005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS DONE DEAL'S WIFEY


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

my old lac :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

any tips on removing a vinly top on the caddy?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

Here are some of my CADI before I sold it. I miss that Ride.


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Nov 22 2009, 05:28 PM~15746783
> *Here are some of my CADI before I sold it. I miss that Ride.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE......


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Nov 22 2009, 08:28 PM~15746783
> *Here are some of my CADI before I sold it. I miss that Ride.
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking clean


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Nov 22 2009, 05:28 PM~15746783
> *Here are some of my CADI before I sold it. I miss that Ride.
> 
> 
> ...


clean car :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Clean Ninty Three... :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Nov 22 2009, 05:28 PM~15746783
> *Here are some of my CADI before I sold it. I miss that Ride.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: like the trunk and the steering wheel


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

whats the best brand wheels to put on a fleetwood without rubbing on the skirts when dumping the car or driving it slammed???


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Nov 22 2009, 10:43 PM~15748742
> *whats the best brand wheels to put on a fleetwood without rubbing on the skirts when dumping the car or driving it slammed???
> *


Daytons


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 22 2009, 08:46 PM~15748765
> *Daytons
> *


they wont rub on the skirts while driving slammed?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Nov 22 2009, 10:56 PM~15748884
> *they wont rub on the skirts while driving slammed?
> *


no they usually clear the skirts if not, get your diff shortened or get a set of 14x6 chinas in the back if you don't mind the look...


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

thats the thing i really didnt wanna go that route of shortening the rear end. but a lot of peeps tell me that daytons and zeniths are the best wheels to deal with that problem with the skirts. thanks for the advice bro.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Nov 22 2009, 11:05 PM~15749010
> *thats the thing i really didnt wanna go that route of shortening the rear end. but a lot of peeps tell me that daytons and zeniths are the best wheels to deal with that problem with the skirts. thanks for the advice bro.
> *


yeah I have a set of 13x7 zeniths on mine and they don't rub but apparently some big body owners that ran 13x7 zeniths did have rubbing problems in the back so that is the reason why I did not mention zeniths...But Daytons clear the skirt for sure though...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 22 2009, 11:13 PM~15749107
> *yeah I have a set of 13x7 zeniths on mine and they don't rub but apparently some big body owners that ran 13x7 zeniths did have rubbing problems in the back so that is the reason why I did not mention zeniths...But Daytons clear the skirt for sure though...
> *





Agreed...


----------



## Common Sense (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## Common Sense (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 21 2009, 07:33 PM~15740098
> *E&G website if not ebay...but they ain't gona be cheap....
> *



this is the best hook up i found. call jason 989 790 2562. approx 600 dollars shipped  its the place that has the add on ebay. good seller. fast shipping


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

anybody have these sittin there not gonna use them ??  i am looking to buy.











and im also lookin for this. ?? any help much appreciated.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

My 13x7's Daytons clear the skirts but still rub the wheel well when slammed  Only way around that is either not drop it so much or shorten the axle a bit.


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Nov 23 2009, 03:32 PM~15751692
> *My 13x7's Daytons clear the skirts but still rub the wheel well when slammed  Only way around that is either not drop it so much or shorten the axle a bit.
> *


Ive been driving for two years now with 3" shortened rear end, easier to do 3 with 2 pumps and it also improves the look


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 22 2009, 02:32 PM~15744563
> *any tips on removing a vinly top on the caddy?
> *


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Nov 23 2009, 09:11 AM~15751803
> *Ive been driving for two years now with 3" shortened rear end, easier to do 3 with 2 pumps and it also improves the look
> *


Please post a pic with it locked up to see the rear end better.


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Nov 23 2009, 04:36 AM~15751311
> *anybody have these sittin there not gonna use them ??   i am looking to buy.
> 
> 
> ...


Ebay


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Nov 23 2009, 07:11 AM~15751803
> *Ive been driving for two years now with 3" shortened rear end, easier to do 3 with 2 pumps and it also improves the look
> *


yea but if you shorten the rear end 3" you pretty much can put any kind of wheel and wont rub, right?


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

post pics of that shorten rear end please :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Nov 23 2009, 10:07 AM~15752096
> *yea but if you shorten the rear end 3" you pretty much can put any kind of wheel and wont rub, right?
> *


yes except the stock cadillac ones


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 23 2009, 11:13 AM~15752126
> *yes except the stock cadillac ones
> *


Correct on that one... its also a pain buying any aftermarket rim for it. But 3" is standard although some do 2.5"...


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

WHATS CHEAPER BUYING DAYTONS OR SHORTENING THE REAR END?


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

ANY PICS OF A BIG BODY WITH A SHORTEN REAR END???????????


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Nov 23 2009, 09:51 AM~15752922
> *ANY PICS OF A BIG BODY WITH A SHORTEN REAR END???????????
> *


X2325667332567009877665443 :cheesy:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Nov 23 2009, 05:07 PM~15752096
> *yea but if you shorten the rear end 3" you pretty much can put any kind of wheel and wont rub, right?
> *


true








on 13" roadsters, 7" offset all around, lots of room.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 23 2009, 05:13 PM~15752126
> *yes except the stock cadillac ones
> *


also true








too dark outside now to take any better fliccs


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TsxC7EiSf14&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TsxC7EiSf14&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pHO7UpaG6po&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pHO7UpaG6po&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Nov 23 2009, 10:16 AM~15753212
> *also true
> 
> 
> ...


DOES IT MAKE A DIFFERENCE ON HOW LOW IT CAN GO. I MEAN DOES IT GO LOWER OR ITS STILL THE SAME?


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Pretty much the same unless you do a mini notch. Even then its not much lower. Also depends on what you have for springs etc.


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Nov 23 2009, 02:36 AM~15751311
> *anybody have these sittin there not gonna use them ??   i am looking to buy.
> 
> 
> ...


My boy has a parts car look on ontario riders a few pages back in post your rides his name is original low he has what you need.......


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

WOULD THE EXTENDED SKIRTS RUB WITH DAYTONS WHEN SLAMMED?


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

i have 14x7s on my lac. just did some trimming on the skirts and on the quarter as well.


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Nov 23 2009, 06:20 PM~15758662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S A NICE PIC


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Nov 23 2009, 08:07 AM~15752096
> *yea but if you shorten the rear end 3" you pretty much can put any kind of wheel and wont rub, right?
> *


*ONLY PROBLEM WITH SHORTENING THE REAR END IS 
YOU CAN'T 3 WHEEL ANYMORE . BUY SOME REAL DAYTONS
& YOUR PROBLEM IS SOVED & YOU CAN STILL 3 WHEEL !!!*


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Nov 23 2009, 07:45 PM~15758939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


if u dont mind can u tell me what u did to the quarter . vey much greatful


----------



## cadillacking (Jul 30, 2009)

1993 FLEETWOOD.ENVIOUS CC VANCOUVER CANADA


----------



## cadillacking (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## cadillacking (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)




----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

damn it feels good being a big body driver


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Nov 24 2009, 07:03 AM~15764635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*so daytons wont rub if you put these skirt on right?*


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Yes they do rub... mine did. Thats why he has 2 sets of skirts sitting there


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

damn i was told d's dont rub but z's might


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

ANYONE GOT AN EXTRA SET OF THOSE EXTENDED SKIRTS THEY WANNA GET RID OF?


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

I NEED SOME FOR MINE......


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

I GOT MY D'S SITTING INSIDE THA PAD AND THE CHINA'S ON FOR THE WINTER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@Nov 24 2009, 01:03 PM~15767067
> *damn i was told d's dont rub but z's might
> *


 DAYTONS DO RUB JUST DO SOME SHAVING AND WATCH HOW THEY WON'T RUB OR GET YOURSELF I THINK ITS 1991-1993 OR94 BONNEVILLE REAREND AND YOUR GOOD TO GO


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

my chinas dont rub :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Nov 24 2009, 03:59 PM~15769148
> *DAYTONS DO RUB JUST DO SOME SHAVING AND WATCH HOW THEY WON'T RUB OR GET YOURSELF I THINK ITS 1991-1993 OR94 BONNEVILLE REAREND AND YOUR GOOD TO GO
> *


I HAVE HAD A FEW BIG BODY'S ( 5 ) ALL ON REAL DAYTONS & 
NONE OF THEM EVER RUBBED . ONLY THING I HAD TO TRIM 
WAS THE PLASTIC TABS ON THE SKIRTS & NOTHING ELSE .
MAYBE YOU BETTER CHECK YOUR RIMS & MAKE SURE THEY 
ARE REAL .


----------



## solo20 (Jan 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@Nov 24 2009, 12:03 PM~15767067
> *damn i was told d's dont rub but z's might
> *



yeah who ever told you that is a moron it depens on what tire size you run


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by solo20_@Nov 24 2009, 04:31 PM~15769539
> *yeah who ever told you that is a moron it depens on what tire size you run
> *


NOT SURE WHAT EXPERIENCE YOU HAVE ???
BUT I RECENTLY HELPED A FRIEND PUT SOME 
ZENITHS ON HIS BIG BODY , & THE RIM (
NOT THE TIRE ) DID RUB ON THE INNER QUARTER
PANEL .


----------



## solo20 (Jan 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Nov 24 2009, 04:39 PM~15769630
> *NOT SURE WHAT EXPERIENCE YOU HAVE ???
> BUT I RECENTLY HELPED A FRIEND PUT SOME
> ZENITHS ON HIS BIG BODY , & THE RIM (
> ...



for me its the tire that rubs not the rim but iam running tires that are inbetween donuts and P175/70-R14 since i hit the highway every day. the tire rubs when i have people in the back. people think because you run daytons that you can put any tire size and thier wrong.its the tire size that will make daytons rub with the tire doing the rubbing not the rim


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by solo20_@Nov 24 2009, 04:49 PM~15769749
> *for me its the tire that rubs not the rim but iam running tires that are inbetween donuts and P175/70-R14 since i hit the highway every day. the tire rubs when i have people in the back. people think because you run daytons that you can put any tire size and thier wrong.its the tire size that will make daytons rub with the tire doing the rubbing not the rim
> *


TIRE SIZE THAT DONT RUB = 175/75/14


----------



## solo20 (Jan 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Nov 24 2009, 04:52 PM~15769783
> *TIRE SIZE THAT DONT RUB = 175/75/14
> *



cant do it i learned my lesson going 65mph last year i dont think i will try that tire size anytime soon atleast not for a daily


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by solo20_@Nov 24 2009, 04:57 PM~15769843
> *cant do it i learned my lesson going 65mph last year i dont think i will try that tire size anytime soon atleast not for a daily
> *


RAN THAT SIZE ON ALL MY BIG BODY'S & NEVER HAD 
A PROBLEM . MY CARS WERE DRIVEN DAILY & I ALWAY'S
HIT OVER 65MPH , SHIT I POSTED PIC'S HITTING 110MPH
& 112MPH ON THEM SIZE TIRES .


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

ttt for chinas i had some chinas on my lifted black 93 it would lay and not rub just grinded the inside of the skirts and bent the lip of the 1/4 panel  had no prob :biggrin: 

ttt 93-96 :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

i also have chinas on my daily it dont rub at all


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*4SALE 93-96 BIG BODY QUARTER SHELL TOP MOLDED ASKING $400 OR BEST OFFER........PM ME...*


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Nov 24 2009, 04:39 PM~15769630
> *NOT SURE WHAT EXPERIENCE YOU HAVE ???
> BUT I RECENTLY HELPED A FRIEND PUT SOME
> ZENITHS ON HIS BIG BODY , & THE RIM (
> ...


WOW THATS FUNNY I NEVER HAD THAT PROBLEM


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Nov 24 2009, 09:47 PM~15773261
> *WOW THATS FUNNY I NEVER HAD THAT PROBLEM
> *


WELL WE DID ON HIS CAR !!! 
& IT WAS A COMPLETELY STOCK CADI THAT HAD 
NEVER BEEN LIFTED OR HAD ANYTHING ALTERED ...


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Nov 24 2009, 09:45 PM~15773217
> *4SALE 93-96 BIG BODY QUARTER SHELL TOP MOLDED ASKING $400 OR BEST OFFER........PM ME...
> 
> 
> ...


do you have all the moldings also pm me very intrested got cash is hand


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Let me put it this way....everyfuckin lac is different then another...some might have been wrecked...asome might have rearend shifted.....the fact of movin a trailing arm or a replacing axle moves everything......that means every lac offset is a bit different...some might lay wit chinas...some might lay wit zeniths....some might lay wit 40inch wheels....only way to find out is slap some on and ride n find out


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

13s all day no matter what the brand on 155/80/13's or 520 cokers w tubes. 80mph hwy and never had a problem. :thumbsup: 

for you big wheelers :biggrin: real 14 D's or 14x6 chinas on either 175/75 or 70 radials or 520s shouldnt rub lifted or stock once you cut the tabs.

i cant speak on the zeineth 14s.


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

1993 bigbody ready to go


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

just f-kin around in photoshop


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

1996 bigbody for sale......[/SIZE]
















I LIKE THAT GRILL


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Nov 25 2009, 08:15 AM~15776424
> *1996 bigbody for sale......[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> ...



thanx..


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Nov 25 2009, 09:20 AM~15776459
> *thanx..
> *


WHERE CAN I GET ONE HOMIE


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Nov 25 2009, 08:35 AM~15776551
> *WHERE CAN I GET ONE HOMIE
> *


i got it from ebay homie..


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Nov 25 2009, 09:45 AM~15776613
> *i got it from ebay homie..
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Nov 25 2009, 07:15 AM~15776424
> *I LIKE THAT GRILL
> *


x2


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## TRUTH_HURTS (Apr 21, 2008)

quote=75MarkIV559,Nov 24 2009, 08:53 PM~15772516]
Just a lil taste of whats bustin out in the 559 in * 2010!*


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

My A-Arms for my 94 fleetwood


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Nov 24 2009, 03:52 PM~15769783
> *TIRE SIZE THAT DONT RUB = 175/75/14
> *


OR 175/70/14


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Nov 24 2009, 08:22 AM~15765508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Nov 25 2009, 05:17 PM~15780924
> *My A-Arms for my 94 fleetwood
> 
> 
> ...


very nice, lets see the uppers :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Nov 25 2009, 06:35 PM~15782236
> *very nice, lets see the uppers :biggrin:
> *


Just dropped them off at the chrome shop :biggrin: here they are before I took them










I saw a old lady downtown with a bumper kit on here lac I asked if she would sell it she said no but asked for my cell number....two months later she call me and sold it to me..... by far at a bargin price


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Nov 25 2009, 07:49 PM~15782426
> *
> I saw a old lady downtown with a bumper kit on here lac I asked if she would sell it she said no but asked for my cell number....two months later she call me and sold it to me..... by far at a bargin price
> 
> ...


damn envius does the same shit. I gotta start trying that :0


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

ITS FIRST CAR SHOW








GOT IT TATTED UP
















TRIM PAINTED








HAD TO DO IT  







































PASSIONATE RIDES OUT OF WACO TEXAS


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Nov 25 2009, 05:49 PM~15782426
> *Just dropped them off at the chrome shop :biggrin: here they are before I took them
> 
> 
> ...


that kit was a come up


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Nov 25 2009, 08:51 PM~15783735
> *damn envius does the same shit.  I gotta start trying that :0
> *


My little bro told me I was crazy to think anyone would just sell me a kit off their car...I took a shot and it paid off


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@Nov 26 2009, 08:40 AM~15788025
> *that kit was a come up
> *


Very much so I got lucky I was about to pay 400-500 for one I did not have to pay near that


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUTH_HURTS_@Nov 25 2009, 09:47 AM~15777140
> *quote=75MarkIV559,Nov 24 2009, 08:53 PM~15772516]
> Just a lil taste of whats bustin out in the 559 in  2010!
> 
> ...


looks a little too much like a "rainbow" . :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Nov 26 2009, 01:41 PM~15790695
> *looks a little too much like a "rainbow" . :0
> *


----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)

TO THE TOP FELLAS! :thumbsup:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Nov 17 2009, 06:15 PM~15695358
> *are there any caddies with suicide back doors only?
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

GOT MY BABY FINISHED TODAY


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 27 2009, 12:25 PM~15797801
> *GOT MY BABY FINISHED TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


Clean


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Nov 27 2009, 01:28 PM~15797816
> *Clean
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 27 2009, 12:25 PM~15797801
> *GOT MY BABY FINISHED TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


  :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 27 2009, 01:51 PM~15798001
> *  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE  POST YOURS UP :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 27 2009, 11:25 AM~15797801
> *GOT MY BABY FINISHED TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


HOT DAMN!!! That looks nice Big E! How did you get it to slam so low in the back?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Nov 27 2009, 02:56 PM~15798351
> *HOT DAMN!!!  That looks nice Big E!  How did you get it to slam so low in the back?
> *


THE HOMIE "MALO" DID HIS TOUCH TO IT I REALLY WANT IT A LITTLE BIT HIGHER CAUSE IF I BUST A HOSE FORGET IT  BUT I AINT ABUSING THIS ONE  ILL ASK HIM THOU DOGGIE, DO YOU STILL GOT YOURS?


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 27 2009, 12:25 PM~15797801
> *GOT MY BABY FINISHED TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


nice clean :biggrin: now you gotta paint the trim on the rockers blue :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

and add some chrome pillers :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Nov 27 2009, 03:04 PM~15798389
> *nice clean  :biggrin: now you gotta paint the trim on the rockers blue :biggrin:
> *


WERE ACTUALLY DOING THAT TOMORROW  GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 27 2009, 01:35 PM~15798237
> *THANKS HOMIE   POST YOURS UP :biggrin:
> *


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

Has anyone ever lost their lights on the digital dash first thing I checked was the taillights to see if they were working and they were so its not the fuse any suggestions?


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 27 2009, 12:25 PM~15797801
> *GOT MY BABY FINISHED TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Nov 27 2009, 03:14 PM~15799324
> *Has anyone ever lost their lights on the digital dash first thing I checked was the taillights to see if they were working and they were so its not the fuse any suggestions?
> *


I know this may sound like the obvious, but sometimes it's the obvious we overlook. Did you check the dimmer knob to make sure you didn't turn down the lights?


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 27 2009, 01:00 PM~15798370
> *THE HOMIE "MALO" DID HIS TOUCH TO IT I REALLY WANT IT A LITTLE BIT HIGHER CAUSE IF I BUST A HOSE FORGET IT   BUT I AINT ABUSING THIS ONE  ILL ASK HIM THOU DOGGIE, DO YOU STILL GOT YOURS?
> *


:cheesy:

You keeping this one for a while? Yeah man, let me know how he did it... I like the way yours lays out like that. Yep, still got mine...


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 27 2009, 03:12 PM~15799303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, this one's clean too!


----------



## shamrockshaker (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 27 2009, 06:09 PM~15799701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that Factory Adriatic Blue ??????


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

here's my bro's cadillac


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 27 2009, 01:25 PM~15797801
> *GOT MY BABY FINISHED TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


nice,like the way it lays :thumbsup: :thumbsup:.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Nov 27 2009, 06:25 PM~15799823
> *nice,like the way it lays :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:.
> *


THANKS EVERYBODY, IM GLAD YOU ALL LIKE IT


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Nov 27 2009, 05:39 PM~15799497
> *:cheesy:
> 
> You keeping this one for a while?  Yeah man, let me know how he did it... I like the way yours lays out like that.  Yep, still got mine...
> *


POST PICS OF YOURS DOGGIE, ILL PM YOU MY NUMBER DOGG


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Nov 27 2009, 03:39 PM~15799497
> *:cheesy:
> 
> You keeping this one for a while?  Yeah man, let me know how he did it... I like the way yours lays out like that.  Yep, still got mine...
> *


x2. makes me want one now. looks really good bro. congrats :cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Nov 27 2009, 06:43 PM~15799983
> *x2. makes me want one now. looks really good bro. congrats :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## shamrockshaker (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Nov 27 2009, 04:38 PM~15799486
> *I know this may sound like the obvious, but sometimes it's the obvious we overlook.  Did you check the dimmer knob to make sure you didn't turn down the lights?
> *


Found the problem I blew my digital dash but got another one problem fixed!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Nov 25 2009, 08:49 PM~15782426
> *Just dropped them off at the chrome shop :biggrin: here they are before I took them
> 
> 
> ...



like coupedts said...i did the same thing...made some cash off mine lol


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 27 2009, 12:25 PM~15797801
> *GOT MY BABY FINISHED TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


looks sicc broter wish i had one


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 27 2009, 12:25 PM~15797801
> *GOT MY BABY FINISHED TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :h5:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 27 2009, 12:25 PM~15797801
> *GOT MY BABY FINISHED TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


Way to bust out Brother! Looks Real Good!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 27 2009, 11:25 AM~15797801
> *GOT MY BABY FINISHED TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


nice what size strokes you got in it cuzz that bitch lay frame hard as fucc
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

stock suspension stock engine....lots of paint work ...new guts car has been driven no more than 10 times since its been built...daytons with zenith k/o's

$6k o.b.o...will trade for 60's lac


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 27 2009, 12:25 PM~15797801
> *GOT MY BABY FINISHED TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Nov 27 2009, 10:10 PM~15803036
> *looks sicc broter wish i had one
> *


 :0 Trade you for your truck? :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Body Caddi+Nov 28 2009, 02:31 PM~15806163-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 27 2009, 02:25 PM~15797801
> *GOT MY BABY FINISHED TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


good shit Edwin


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 28 2009, 04:48 PM~15806890
> *good shit Edwin
> *


THANXS BIG DOGG, YOU GOT A SUPER CLEAN ONE HOMIE  BEAUTIFUL CAR


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 28 2009, 05:50 PM~15806901
> *THANXS BIG DOGG, YOU GOT A SUPER CLEAN ONE HOMIE   BEAUTIFUL CAR
> *


thanks bro...


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*4SALE 93-96 BIG BODY HOUSE GRILL $450 OR BEST OFFER...PM ME*


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 27 2009, 12:25 PM~15797801
> *GOT MY BABY FINISHED TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


looking nice dawg


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*93-96 BIG BODY DROP SKIRTS $250 OR BEST OFFER*


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Nov 29 2009, 01:29 AM~15810664
> *93-96 BIG BODY DROP SKIRTS $250 OR BEST OFFER
> 
> 
> ...


on the skirts where is the plastic trim at???


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

That purple caddy is sexy!


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Nov 29 2009, 02:34 AM~15810687
> *on the skirts where is the plastic trim at???
> *



THEY IN MY CAR ILL TAKE PICS TOMORROW :biggrin:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Nov 29 2009, 01:36 AM~15810700
> *THEY IN MY CAR ILL TAKE PICS TOMORROW  :biggrin:
> *


cool post the pics and i will probably take these of ur hands  i like buying stuff from miami


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 27 2009, 11:25 AM~15797801
> *GOT MY BABY FINISHED TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


Damn thats clean!!!

Can I have it :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from todays toy drive


Danny from UCE grill









D from Elite NorCal three wheeling on bags


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 29 2009, 04:35 AM~15811149
> *from todays toy drive
> Danny from UCE grill
> 
> ...



i like that grill


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 29 2009, 04:35 AM~15811149
> *from todays toy drive
> Danny from UCE grill
> 
> ...



DAM THAT GRILL IS BAD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Nov 29 2009, 03:14 AM~15810881
> *cool post the pics and i will probably take these of ur hands  i like buying stuff from miami
> *




HERE YOU GO :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Nov 29 2009, 10:06 AM~15812413
> *HERE YOU GO  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! $250!? Someone's gonna pick these up from you quick! Why you wanna sell them?


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Nov 29 2009, 02:13 PM~15812830
> *Damn!  $250!?  Someone's gonna pick these up from you quick!  Why you wanna sell them?
> *



GOT RID OF THE LAC AND THEY BEEN IN MY SHED FOR A COUPLE YEARS..


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 27 2009, 12:25 PM~15797801
> *GOT MY BABY FINISHED TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


real nice doggie :thumbsup:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

MY BOYS CADDY (BIGBODYCADDI)


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Nov 28 2009, 01:40 PM~15806219
> *:0 Trade you for your truck?  :biggrin:
> *


i got a truck??? its been uder the cover so long i forgot ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Nov 29 2009, 11:06 AM~15812413
> *HERE YOU GO  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Dam dam dammm!!!!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Nov 29 2009, 09:00 PM~15816118
> *MY BOYS CADDY (BIGBODYCADDI)
> 
> 
> ...


  more!


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Nov 29 2009, 09:10 PM~15817037
> * more!
> *


as soon as he puts his new shoes on(13's) :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUTH_HURTS_@Nov 25 2009, 10:47 AM~15777140
> *quote=75MarkIV559,Nov 24 2009, 08:53 PM~15772516]
> Just a lil taste of whats bustin out in the 559 in  2010!
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 29 2009, 03:35 AM~15811149
> *from todays toy drive
> Danny from UCE grill
> 
> ...


I GIVE THAT GRILL :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Nov 30 2009, 12:06 AM~15817729
> *:0
> *


i agree


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday+Nov 29 2009, 07:17 PM~15816346-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MORE PICS ON THE FLOOR


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 30 2009, 12:19 PM~15822570
> *MORE PICS ON THE FLOOR
> 
> 
> ...


r u going with them fat skirts??


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 30 2009, 12:19 PM~15822570
> *MORE PICS ON THE FLOOR
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS REALLY BAD :0 ....YOU NEED TO SHARE THE SECRET MINES DOESNT EVEN GO DOWN HALF WAY IT RUBBS LIKE A MOFO AND IT FEELS LIKE ITS DRAGGIN THE TRUNK I CANT DUMPPED ALL THE WAY :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 30 2009, 12:19 PM~15822570
> *MORE PICS ON THE FLOOR
> 
> 
> ...


yeah that brougham lay's real nice!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Nov 30 2009, 01:21 PM~15822585
> *r u going with them fat skirts??
> *


IM LOOKING FOR THEM


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Nov 30 2009, 01:22 PM~15822594
> *LOOKS REALLY BAD :0 ....YOU NEED TO SHARE THE SECRET MINES DOESNT EVEN GO DOWN HALF WAY IT RUBBS LIKE A MOFO AND IT FEELS LIKE ITS DRAGGIN THE TRUNK  I CANT DUMPPED ALL THE WAY :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


MY HYDRAULIC GUY DID IT  I DONT KNOW WHAT HE DID, I LOVE IT THOU :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 29 2009, 04:35 AM~15811149
> *from todays toy drive
> Danny from UCE grill
> 
> ...


Nice, I remember asking Danny why he did not have the grill on (it was sitting in his garage) and he said he was sending it to get this done. 

For anyone who dont know... check out the D&A topic (D = Danny / A = Amador) they do some nice work. There are plenty of pics of his caddy there also.


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Nov 30 2009, 12:02 AM~15819218
> *Oh yeah... :biggrin: You still got this one, right?  I love this one
> *


yes sir i still gotz her  thanks for the compliment i apreciate it


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Nov 30 2009, 12:22 PM~15822594
> *LOOKS REALLY BAD :0 ....YOU NEED TO SHARE THE SECRET MINES DOESNT EVEN GO DOWN HALF WAY IT RUBBS LIKE A MOFO AND IT FEELS LIKE ITS DRAGGIN THE TRUNK  I CANT DUMPPED ALL THE WAY :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


shave the tabs on the inside of the skirt a lilttile for better clearence cut the coil so it has 4 turns and youll be good 

















thats what me and my lil brother did... :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

Any body ever have a problem with your tires going flate with wires?

I had to put my stocks back on cuz my tires kept going flat. i checked the wires and they werent leaking air. dude at the tire shop said the car was probably to heavy.

Do you guys use tubes at all?


----------



## Bettysue (Jun 21, 2009)

:no: tubes and :no: flats


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 30 2009, 03:02 PM~15824419
> *Any body ever have a problem with your tires going flate with wires?
> 
> I had to put my stocks back on cuz my tires kept going flat. i checked the wires and they werent leaking air. dude at the tire shop said the car was probably to heavy.
> ...


Hey what's up Mr. Nasty! :wave:

I never had that problem until a week ago. Turns out that the inner seal of the wheel was bad. The tire shop guy told me I could go with a tube and it should fix the problem... But, the rim had a big dent on the lip from hitting a curb, so I just bought a new rim for eighty bucks. When I bought the new rim, the guy at the rim shop looked at the old rim and said that the tire shop guy had scraped up the seal when I last got a new tire and that was the reason my tire kept going flat. :angry: I couldn't see with my naked eye any hole in the seal, but he pointed out where it was scraped up and thinned out.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Nov 30 2009, 04:36 PM~15824733
> *Hey what's up Mr. Nasty!  :wave:
> 
> I never had that problem until a week ago.  Turns out that the inner seal of the wheel was bad.  The tire shop guy told me I could go with a tube and it should fix the problem... But, the rim had a big dent on the lip from hitting a curb, so I just bought a new rim for eighty bucks.  When I bought the new rim, the guy at the rim shop looked at the old rim and said that the tire shop guy had scraped up the seal when I last got a new tire and that was the reason my tire kept going flat.  :angry:  I couldn't see with my naked eye any hole in the seal, but he pointed out where it was scraped up and thinned out.
> *


Whats up man? how was your holiday?

ahh i see i see. yea man the shit just started with me too. i had a slow leak in 1 of the tires but it was coming from the stem. but all of a sudden my front goes flat one night. no nails or anything. took it to the shop they looked at it didnt see anything wrong put the tire back on and aired it up. it was fine for another 30 hours. woke up the next morning and the same tire was flat. but now another one in the back was going flat. dude was like the car is probably to ever for 13s :uh: 

im probably just going to buy new rims and tires.


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 30 2009, 03:55 PM~15824913
> *Whats up man? how was your holiday?
> 
> ahh i see i see. yea man the shit just started with me too. i had a slow leak in 1 of the tires but it was coming from the stem. but all of a sudden my front goes flat one night. no nails or anything. took it to the shop they looked at it didnt see anything wrong put the tire back on and aired it up. it was fine for another 30 hours. woke up the next morning and the same tire was flat. but now another one in the back was going flat. dude was like the car is probably to ever for 13s  :uh:
> ...


It was good man, how was yours?

Yeah, it might be some bad seals... not necessarily loose spokes like one might think... The seals are just bad enough to where a very slow air leak is taking place. Sucks man... I know how you feel. But yeah, that's my guess. Even re-sealing them could be costly... Not as much as buying new rims, but still a pain in the ass.  It definitely shouldn't be a weight issue. I'm on my 3rd lifted big body Caddy and have rolled on 13s and 14s and never had issues with too much weight on the tires. So it could be the seals. Maybe when the rim manufacturer first applied the seals, there didn't dry and set completely or properly...? :dunno:


----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 30 2009, 03:55 PM~15824913
> *Whats up man? how was your holiday?
> 
> ahh i see i see. yea man the shit just started with me too. i had a slow leak in 1 of the tires but it was coming from the stem. but all of a sudden my front goes flat one night. no nails or anything. took it to the shop they looked at it didnt see anything wrong put the tire back on and aired it up. it was fine for another 30 hours. woke up the next morning and the same tire was flat. but now another one in the back was going flat. dude was like the car is probably to ever for 13s  :uh:
> ...


What you need to do is find out where the leak is. I don't know if you still have the tire mounted on the rim. if so put some air in it then dump it in water and look for the bubbles coming out the rim.

Once you found the area where the bubbles come from mark it or remember the spot and take the tire out and reseal it with black silicone from Home Depot. Lay a few coats on it use a old credit card or something simliar to smooth it out then put duct tape over it. Once dry then put a few more silicone coats over the duct tape then lay it over then finish up with duct tape again. Does the trick. and if you want to be on the safe side. Just put a tube inside as well but not necessary. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Nov 29 2009, 11:06 AM~15812413
> *HERE YOU GO  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Check your PM


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wsh_81_@Nov 30 2009, 04:15 PM~15825079
> *What you need to do is find out where the leak is. I don't know if you still have the tire mounted on the rim. if so put some air in it then dump it in water and look for the bubbles coming out the rim.
> 
> Once you found the area where the bubbles come from mark it or remember the spot and take the tire out and reseal it with black silicone from Home Depot. Lay a few coats on it use a old credit card or something simliar to smooth it out then put duct tape over it. Once dry then put a few more silicone coats over the duct tape then lay it over then finish up with duct tape again. Does the trick. and if you want to be on the safe side. Just put a tube inside as well but not necessary.  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: Good advice!


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Nov 30 2009, 07:25 PM~15825180
> *Check your PM
> *



THEY GONE HOMIE


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 30 2009, 04:02 PM~15824419
> *Any body ever have a problem with your tires going flate with wires?
> 
> I had to put my stocks back on cuz my tires kept going flat. i checked the wires and they werent leaking air. dude at the tire shop said the car was probably to heavy.
> ...


This just happened to me :biggrin: took it to the tire shop they put it in a bucket of water and no bubbles  but it leaks  so i just put a tube in it for now :0


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 30 2009, 12:19 PM~15822570
> *MORE PICS ON THE FLOOR
> 
> 
> ...


HELLA CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Nov 30 2009, 04:38 PM~15824189
> *shave the tabs on the inside of the skirt a lilttile for better clearence cut the coil so it has 4 turns and youll be good
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

HERE IS MY 93 BIG BODY


















































































YES IS FOR SALE IN MIAMI


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo+Nov 30 2009, 05:04 PM~15824991-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea they threw it in a tank of water too and nothing. i might try a tube. we'll see what happens


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Nov 30 2009, 03:38 PM~15824189
> *shave the tabs on the inside of the skirt a lilttile for better clearence cut the coil so it has 4 turns and youll be good
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE ADVICE BROTHA  .....BY THAT WAY NICE RIDES


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Im looking for a complete chrome hood latch assembly for my fleet....anyone have one? Pm me if you want


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Dec 1 2009, 10:49 AM~15833055
> *THANKS FOR THE ADVICE BROTHA  .....BY THAT WAY NICE RIDES
> *


thank you brother apreciate the compliment


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Dec 1 2009, 06:36 AM~15831273
> *NICE HOMIE
> *


thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

some more piks

















http://i451.photobucket.co[IMG]
[img]http://i451.photobucket.com/albums/qq231/caddyboii/13.jpg


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

MY TWO BIG BODIES, THEY ARE BOTH 95'S AND THEY BOTH RUN GREAT AND HAVE LOW MILES. JUST CAN'T DECIDE WHICH ON TO LIFT AND WHICH ONE TO KEEP AS A DAILY. :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Dec 1 2009, 02:02 PM~15835413
> *MY TWO BIG BODIES, THEY ARE BOTH 95'S AND THEY BOTH RUN GREAT AND HAVE LOW MILES. JUST CAN'T DECIDE WHICH ON TO LIFT AND WHICH ONE TO KEEP AS A DAILY. :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


You my friend have a tough decision to make :0 Personally I would go with the one with the booty kit. That one is a step ahead of the white one and its a brougham too! But me the one with the booty kit :thumbsup:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

HERE ARE SOME BETTER PICS MY CAMERA IS ALL FUCKED UP SORRY FOR THE BAD PICS.


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

The one with the booty kit.................


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

Honestly both are nice but they simply can't be compared.

The 93-96 Cadillacs represent the last of an era when real cars had chromed metal bumpers.

The 98+ lincolns came two years after the cadillac model so they never really competed against each other.

And on that note, people have been getting way too excited in here, the 93-96 Cadillac just bitch slaps the town cars of its time. You either have to be blind or own a lincoln to not see that :cheesy:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Dec 1 2009, 06:44 PM~15837832
> *Honestly both are nice but they simply can't be compared.
> 
> The 93-96 Cadillacs represent the last of an era when real cars had chromed metal bumpers.
> ...



:yes: .. :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Dec 1 2009, 04:48 PM~15835240
> *some more piks
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: Somebody PLEASE buy this! I am tired of seeing it in EVERY FUCKN TOPIC i go into in Post your rides and Offtopic. Thanks. :|


----------



## DRM_M8KR (Nov 3, 2009)

:roflmao:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Dec 1 2009, 06:44 PM~15837832
> *Honestly both are nice but they simply can't be compared.
> 
> The 93-96 Cadillacs represent the last of an era when real cars had chromed metal bumpers.
> ...


amen brother!!!!!!


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 1 2009, 07:18 PM~15838263
> *:uh: Somebody PLEASE buy this! I am tired of seeing it in EVERY FUCKN TOPIC i go into in Post your rides and Offtopic. Thanks.  :|
> *


A ***** DIS TOPIC IS 93 -96 BIG BODYS AND THATS WAT I HAVE SO HOW BOUT YOU MIND YOU FUCKING BUISNES HATERS IM GLAD IM DOIN SOMETHING RIGHT


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 1 2009, 07:18 PM~15838263
> *:uh: Somebody PLEASE buy this! I am tired of seeing it in EVERY FUCKN TOPIC i go into in Post your rides and Offtopic. Thanks.  :|
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLhZ52vVK-I
HERE YOU GO JUST FOR YOU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7K0KejgeFg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NuVJHA-snA


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Dec 1 2009, 08:51 PM~15839531
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLhZ52vVK-I
> HERE YOU GO JUST FOR YOU
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7K0KejgeFg
> ...


 :0


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT FLEETWOODS


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Dec 1 2009, 10:42 PM~15839409
> *A ***** DIS TOPIC IS 93 -96 BIG BODYS AND THATS WAT I HAVE SO HOW BOUT YOU MIND YOU FUCKING BUISNES HATERS IM GLAD IM DOIN SOMETHING RIGHT
> *


ay douche theres a whole FORUM for vehicles for sale 
and dont act like hes the only 1 thats expressed this.


----------



## WHAT ? (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Dec 1 2009, 08:42 PM~15839409
> *A ***** DIS TOPIC IS 93 -96 BIG BODYS AND THATS WAT I HAVE SO HOW BOUT YOU MIND YOU FUCKING BUISNES HATERS IM GLAD IM DOIN SOMETHING RIGHT
> *


look u fucking WE ALL know u selling that shit....... :guns: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

ANYBODY HACE PICS OF THESE FLEETS WIT THE 3RD BRAKE LIGHT OFF THE DTS OR WHATEVER???? MAYBE SOME BEHIND THE TRUNK PICS??? THNKS NE HELP IS APRECIATED


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Dec 1 2009, 03:53 PM~15836001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CUT THEM BOTH


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Dec 2 2009, 08:00 AM~15843333
> *ay douche theres a whole FORUM for vehicles for sale
> and dont act like hes the only 1 thats expressed this.
> *


i dont give a fuck


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WHAT ?_@Dec 2 2009, 08:43 AM~15843669
> *look u fucking WE ALL know u selling that shit.......      :guns:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *



you da fucking mongo was up where your shyt at


----------



## WHAT ? (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Dec 2 2009, 10:28 AM~15844903
> *you da fucking mongo was up where your shyt at
> *


get to my level MONGO>........


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WHAT ?_@Dec 2 2009, 11:55 AM~15845243
> *get to my level MONGO>........
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHAT ?_@Dec 2 2009, 10:55 AM~15845243
> *get to my level MONGO>........
> 
> 
> ...


Nice car that's Cipies old ride and in Colorado still last time I heard


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Dec 2 2009, 08:00 AM~15843333
> *ay douche theres a whole FORUM for vehicles for sale
> and dont act like hes the only 1 thats expressed this.
> *


a skr8 up y u hatin so much i posted my shyt couple times just like everyone els you just stuck on my shyt wat is it you want it and cant aford it or is simply better then w.e you got. you disrespecting me and i dont apresheate that so just mine your buisnes and keep it moving


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WHAT ?_@Dec 2 2009, 10:55 AM~15845243
> *get to my level MONGO>........
> 
> 
> ...


i know who caddy dat is fool try again you look stupid


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Dec 2 2009, 10:27 AM~15844891
> *i dont give a fuck
> *


a skr8 up y u hatin so much i posted my shyt couple times just like everyone els you just stuck on my shyt wat is it you want it and cant aford it or is simply better then w.e you got. you disrespecting me and i dont apresheate that so just mine your buisnes and keep it moving


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Dec 2 2009, 03:14 PM~15847149
> *a skr8 up y u hatin so much i posted my shyt couple times just like everyone els you just stuck on my shyt wat is it you want it and cant aford it or is simply better then w.e you got. you disrespecting me and i dont apresheate that so just mine your buisnes and keep it moving
> *


***** get your spelling game up first. there is a whole section on this website that people look at just to buy cars, i suggest posting ONE thread in there and keeping it at the top. no cars sell well when all you do is piss off the site with your shit


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Dec 1 2009, 07:44 PM~15837832
> *Honestly both are nice but they simply can't be compared.
> 
> The 93-96 Cadillacs represent the last of an era when real cars had chromed metal bumpers.
> ...


my bro just bought a 1994 fleetwood just like that black one


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## WHAT ? (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Dec 2 2009, 01:48 PM~15847588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride homie.....


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WHAT ?_@Dec 2 2009, 10:55 AM~15845243
> *get to my level MONGO>........
> 
> 
> ...



THE ONLY MONGO HEA IS YOU AND UR MOM FOR GIVING BIRTH TO YOUR DUMB ASS :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Finally got around to painting mine. Still got a long way to go but here it is. Sorry for the big pics, I don't know how to resize them.


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WHAT ?_@Dec 2 2009, 11:55 AM~15845243
> *get to my level MONGO>........
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT SIZE IS THAT SLIDING RAG TOP?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 2 2009, 09:05 AM~15843879
> *ANYBODY HACE PICS OF THESE FLEETS WIT THE 3RD BRAKE LIGHT OFF THE DTS OR WHATEVER???? MAYBE SOME BEHIND THE TRUNK PICS??? THNKS NE HELP IS APRECIATED
> *


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 2 2009, 10:05 AM~15843879
> *ANYBODY HACE PICS OF THESE FLEETS WIT THE 3RD BRAKE LIGHT OFF THE DTS OR WHATEVER???? MAYBE SOME BEHIND THE TRUNK PICS??? THNKS NE HELP IS APRECIATED
> *











2005 STS


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 2 2009, 03:14 PM~15847898
> *Finally got around to painting mine.  Still got a long way to go but here it is.  Sorry for the big pics, I don't know how to resize them.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 2 2009, 10:05 AM~15843879
> *ANYBODY HACE PICS OF THESE FLEETS WIT THE 3RD BRAKE LIGHT OFF THE DTS OR WHATEVER???? MAYBE SOME BEHIND THE TRUNK PICS??? THNKS NE HELP IS APRECIATED
> *


I have an extra off my 2000 dts if anyone is interested.

FYI the 3rds on the CTS's are neon not LED. Probably dont last as long


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Dec 2 2009, 03:16 PM~15848509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANY PICS FROM DA INSIDE??? THNKS.


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 2 2009, 02:14 PM~15847898
> *Finally got around to painting mine.  Still got a long way to go but here it is.  Sorry for the big pics, I don't know how to resize them.
> 
> 
> ...


thats bad ass!! love the colore combo


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 27 2009, 03:25 PM~15797801
> *GOT MY BABY FINISHED TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy+Dec 1 2009, 10:42 PM~15839409-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: Thanks for the videos. 

My point is stop with the overkill... just a few of the topics you invaded:

REAL RIDERS MIAMI FEST
BIG CADDY'S VS. BIG LINCOLN'S
TOWN CAR FEST 
Regal fest 
WERES ALL NW CARS FOR SALE 
TOWN CAR FEST (1998-2002)

You want to call me a hater :uh: I asked someone to buy it so you will stop whoring up LayItLow.


<span style=\'color:green\'>Really? :yessad: Yes you went into the following topics and posted hella pics and your add. 

4zero8 Customs
BOMB TRUCKS
NEW 2 LIL REPPN ATX
NewStyle's Y2K Madness
Patterns & Murals by Coast One
POST 90 2 DOOR LACS
66 IMPALA FEST
G-BODYS ON THE BUMPER
cutty fest
(!UCE RIDES!)
LeCAB CADDIES!
Dubs and above
Pictures of Carshow Models 

:wave:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Sorry everybody, just had to speak my mind. Will try to make up for it with a few random pics.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

http://i451.photobucket.co[IMG]
[img]http://i451.photobucket.com/albums/qq231/caddyboii/13.jpg



















































































ANYBODY KNOW IF THIS CAR IS FOR SALE????? :0 :0 :0 









:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 2 2009, 08:43 PM~15853099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 17 2009, 12:04 AM~15685646
> *Thanks for the good words man...Here I took this quote out of my buildup for my custom made glass tailights:
> 
> I got some custom back lenses made in real polished glass with the letters LUX in the middle...Also redoing the electricity for those lights as well as the housings in the back so the yellow part of the light comes on only for the parking lights and turn signals and the red for the break lights. Here are some pics...Now keep in mind that these are vertically split lensens and it needed glass fusion to be made so it is not perfectly split even because fusing colored glass together will make the glass work when it heats and cool off but you can't really notice the small imperfection unless you are 5-6 inches from the lenses:
> ...


damn homie where did you get these made? and if you don't mind me asking how much?


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 29 2009, 02:35 AM~15811149
> *from todays toy drive
> Danny from UCE grill
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ShowKase (Feb 24, 2007)

i need them extended skirts ! Skim where you at ? Anyone else make em ?


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 2 2009, 08:43 PM~15853099
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lmfao hahaha to bad got SOLD TO DAY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Dec 2 2009, 11:32 PM~15855466
> *lmfao hahaha to bad got SOLD TO DAY
> *


Show pics of the scratch :cheesy:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 2 2009, 06:17 PM~15851697
> *Sorry everybody, just had to speak my mind. Will try to make up for it with a few random pics.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Dec 2 2009, 04:59 PM~15849033
> *I have an extra off my 2000 dts if anyone is interested.
> 
> FYI the 3rds on the CTS's are neon not LED.  Probably dont last as long
> *


how much???PM me!


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

any fleetwoods for sale in miami NOT CUT


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Dec 3 2009, 01:46 PM~15860363
> *any fleetwoods for sale in miami NOT CUT
> *


I know dat clean purple frankenstein fleet for sale in miami...check the vehicles for sale .....its clean n uncut.....


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Dec 1 2009, 03:29 PM~15835722
> *HERE ARE SOME BETTER PICS MY CAMERA IS ALL FUCKED UP SORRY FOR THE BAD PICS.
> 
> 
> ...


did you buy that blue one from san jo?


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 3 2009, 01:54 PM~15860447
> *I know dat clean purple frankenstein fleet for sale in miami...check the vehicles for sale .....its clean n uncut.....
> *


im looking for stock look thanks homie for the help


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Dec 3 2009, 12:48 PM~15859032
> *how much???PM me!
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=512950


----------



## GoodTimesFL (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 2 2009, 09:17 PM~15851697
> *Sorry everybody, just had to speak my mind. Will try to make up for it with a few random pics.
> 
> 
> ...




my looks just like the orange one :cheesy:


----------



## GoodTimesFL (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 2 2009, 02:14 PM~15847898
> *Finally got around to painting mine.  Still got a long way to go but here it is.  Sorry for the big pics, I don't know how to resize them.
> 
> 
> ...


nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GoodTimesFL_@Dec 3 2009, 02:58 PM~15861598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You left the trim, top and emblems?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GoodTimesFL_@Dec 3 2009, 04:58 PM~15861598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now thats peanut butter!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GoodTimesFL_@Dec 3 2009, 04:58 PM~15861598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 2 2009, 03:14 PM~15847898
> *Finally got around to painting mine.  Still got a long way to go but here it is.  Sorry for the big pics, I don't know how to resize them.
> 
> 
> ...


I really like this one


----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Dec 1 2009, 10:49 AM~15833055
> *THANKS FOR THE ADVICE BROTHA  .....BY THAT WAY NICE RIDES
> *


thx brother :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Dec 3 2009, 06:54 PM~15862943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i got a 94 bigbody for $2800!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 3 2009, 06:14 PM~15863175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN+Dec 2 2009, 03:19 PM~15848548-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Dec 3 2009, 05:54 PM~15862943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 uffin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Dec 3 2009, 09:15 PM~15864533
> *:nicoderm:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Thebigmdover (Oct 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Oct 21 2009, 10:33 AM~15422514
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats a clean caddy at the bottom lol thats my car :biggrin: :biggrin: 



M</span> MUTHA FUKAS


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 3 2009, 07:04 PM~15864372
> *i got a 94 bigbody for $2800!!!!!!!!!!
> *


For sale or bought?


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Dec 3 2009, 02:07 PM~15860528
> *did you buy that blue one from san jo?
> *


yea got it from der187


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

what you guys think about the big cadillac grill emblems on a fleetwood?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Dec 4 2009, 04:03 PM~15871670
> *For sale or bought?
> *


FOR SALE


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

here one for example...... dont think its looks that bad does it???


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Dec 4 2009, 05:50 PM~15873786
> *what you guys think about the big cadillac grill emblems on a fleetwood?
> 
> 
> ...


its a pet peeve of mine when people have an emblem on the grille AND a hood ornament. Thats just over doin it. Do one or the other.


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Dec 4 2009, 10:25 PM~15877008
> *its a pet peeve of mine when people have an emblem on the grille AND a hood ornament.  Thats just over doin it.  Do one or the other.
> *


WELL IN SOME LOOKS GOOD....MY HOMIE WICKED FROM STRICTLY FAMILY GOT IT THE SAME WAY ON HIS BIG BODY AND IT LOOKS GOOD  BT I SEE WAT YOU MEAN HOMIE


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Dec 4 2009, 10:38 PM~15877142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Da fuck?????


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Dec 4 2009, 10:38 PM~15877142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Aug 19 2009, 11:57 PM~14824679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks pretty nice without extending the door :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Dec 4 2009, 10:38 PM~15877142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I saw this on e-bay for sale it looks crazy. They should have atleast smooth out the back door....not that it would look good


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Dec 4 2009, 09:38 PM~15877142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

my homeboy betoooo's fleetwood...


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Dec 5 2009, 12:06 AM~15877890
> *looks pretty nice without extending the door  :biggrin:
> *


THAT DOOR IS EXTENDED !!! & THE CAR WAS BUILT BY TOPO .


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Dec 5 2009, 01:31 AM~15878422
> *THAT DOOR IS EXTENDED !!! & THE CAR WAS BUILT BY TOPO .
> *


is it a new 1 busting out or was it the blue one that sheen sold? :0


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeville_@Dec 5 2009, 01:44 AM~15878473
> *is it a new 1 busting out or was it the blue one that sheen sold? :0
> *


IT WAS EITHER THE BLUE 1 OR THE GREEN 
1 BEFORE THEY REDID THE WHOLE CAR . 
SORRY I DON'T REMEMBER WHICH 1 EXACTLY ,
BEEN TO LONG SINCE IT WAS REDONE .


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Dec 5 2009, 12:38 AM~15877142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Flower car funeral coach thoes are expensive as fuck even old ones


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

> IT WAS EITHER THE BLUE 1 OR THE GREEN
> 1 BEFORE THEY REDID THE WHOLE CAR .
> SORRY I DON'T REMEMBER WHICH 1 EXACTLY ,
> BEEN TO LONG SINCE IT WAS REDONE .
















































[/quote]

i thought it looked familiar is this the same car? i thought of the blue one since it still had a little of the black vynal top and looks like the same rims?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Dec 2 2009, 02:48 PM~15847588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who makes this grill? i like this one


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 5 2009, 10:33 AM~15880283
> *who makes this grill? i like this one
> *


You can find at on ebay or the swapmeet. Just search for fleetwood grill on ebay.


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Dec 5 2009, 01:31 AM~15878422
> *THAT DOOR IS EXTENDED !!! & THE CAR WAS BUILT BY TOPO .
> *


no shit it looks shorter then your car... well it extended or not its a bad ass ride the more i look at it the more i like it


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

N.O.S big-body parts for sale!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry15883465


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

KING OF FLORIDA


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Dec 5 2009, 08:08 PM~15882908
> *no shit it looks shorter then your car... well it extended or not its a bad ass ride the more i look at it the more i like it
> *


I think the angle makes it look short but can tell by the top of door is extended


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Nov 27 2009, 12:11 PM~15797260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anymore pics


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 5 2009, 12:47 AM~15878201
> *my homeboy betoooo's fleetwood...
> 
> 
> ...


danm those color looks good :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 5 2009, 01:47 AM~15878201
> *my homeboy betoooo's fleetwood...
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS FLEETWOOD


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 5 2009, 02:33 PM~15880283
> *who makes this grill? i like this one
> *



They dont make it anymore however there is different variants of it out.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

>


i thought it looked familiar is this the same car? i thought of the blue one since it still had a little of the black vynal top and looks like the same rims?
[/quote]
That homies edition?? :dunno:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 5 2009, 01:47 AM~15878201
> *my homeboy betoooo's fleetwood...
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS :cheesy:


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mister 76_@Dec 8 2009, 12:48 AM~15909014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  TTT NICE HOMIE


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 8 2009, 10:53 AM~15910640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Dec 8 2009, 08:55 AM~15911492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :nono:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 8 2009, 07:53 AM~15910640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 27 2009, 04:34 PM~15799903
> *POST PICS OF YOURS DOGGIE
> *


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Dec 8 2009, 09:55 AM~15911492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Dec 8 2009, 10:44 AM~15911920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :0


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 8 2009, 07:53 AM~15910640
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Is this the fleet from Texas with the suicide doors?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Dec 8 2009, 11:44 AM~15911920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL DOGGIE I WANT THOSE SKIRTS


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Dec 8 2009, 01:44 PM~15911920
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE!!


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626+Dec 8 2009, 09:45 AM~15911929-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks guys! 

Couple more...


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 8 2009, 10:17 AM~15912285
> *BEAUTIFUL DOGGIE I WANT THOSE SKIRTS
> *


Yeah man, the extended skirts on your ride would be SICK! 

Here's a couple pics of my old Caddy... Same color as yours, right?


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Dec 8 2009, 11:39 AM~15912511
> *Thanks guys!
> 
> Couple more...
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skyhigh_@Dec 8 2009, 12:01 PM~15912100
> *Is this the fleet from Texas with the suicide doors?
> *



no, this is the fleet from Texas with the Lambo doors :biggrin: , sectioned off hood, fiberglass floor, shaved handles as you can tell, new caddy interior, like a dts i believe, real nice trunk setup, amp molded in back deck with 4 12s fiberglassed in trunk...clean car...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Dec 8 2009, 11:40 AM~15912523
> *Yeah man, the extended skirts on your ride would be SICK!
> 
> Here's a couple pics of my old Caddy...  Same color as yours, right?
> ...


TOO MOTHERFUCKIN CLEAN........NICE N SIMPLE.....


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

This one looks different.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 8 2009, 03:47 PM~15914417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 8 2009, 04:47 PM~15914417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I actually like how these wheels look, kind of thanges the look of the car. Nice to see something other than spokes once in a while. Only so many ways you can do a set of wires.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Dec 8 2009, 12:40 PM~15912523
> *Yeah man, the extended skirts on your ride would be SICK!
> 
> Here's a couple pics of my old Caddy...  Same color as yours, right?
> ...


MY TWIN :0 :0 :biggrin: REALLY NICE


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Dec 8 2009, 11:40 AM~15912523
> *Yeah man, the extended skirts on your ride would be SICK!
> 
> Here's a couple pics of my old Caddy...  Same color as yours, right?
> ...


THATS THE COLOR I WANT MINE......SO SEXY


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Dec 8 2009, 10:40 AM~15912523
> *Yeah man, the extended skirts on your ride would be SICK!
> 
> Here's a couple pics of my old Caddy...  Same color as yours, right?
> ...


You go to Meguiar's Thursday or Saturday classes in Irvine?


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Dec 8 2009, 11:40 AM~15912523
> *Yeah man, the extended skirts on your ride would be SICK!
> 
> Here's a couple pics of my old Caddy...  Same color as yours, right?
> ...


those are some bad ass car volo  sicc homie :0


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Dec 8 2009, 11:40 AM~15912523
> *Yeah man, the extended skirts on your ride would be SICK!
> 
> Here's a couple pics of my old Caddy...  Same color as yours, right?
> ...


  :nicoderm:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 8 2009, 03:25 PM~15914773
> *MY TWIN :0  :0  :biggrin: REALLY NICE
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Dec 8 2009, 10:55 AM~15911492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it looked dry at the time. :biggrin: 
next time i park on the damn gravel!


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Dec 8 2009, 11:55 AM~15911492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Same thing happend to me with my bigbody a few times it sucks!


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Thebigmdover_@Dec 4 2009, 03:28 PM~15871307
> *thats a clean caddy at the bottom lol thats my car :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> M</span> MUTHA FUKAS
> *


:yes: clean and stis real nice homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 8 2009, 05:47 PM~15914417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

*DUB Show 2009 Kebo and WC came over and gave me props on both Lacs...*


----------



## Agent Orange (Dec 2, 2006)

question 1. where can i get a new reservoir tank for a 94-96 big body like the stock ones. and 2. does anyone know how to clean the reservoir tank and rid of any rust that might be stuck on the walls and inside any liquids?? :cheesy:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 8 2009, 08:37 PM~15919704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*WHAT'S UP CRICKETT-LAC!!!!!!! :wave: :wave: 
YOU BRINGING THESES BAD LACS WITH YOU ON THE 1ST??????*


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 8 2009, 08:53 AM~15910640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anymore pics of the interior


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER+Dec 8 2009, 10:40 AM~15912527-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, this was actually for a photo shoot in Lowrider Magazine for a car detailing tech feature years ago. It was at their headquarters in Irvine though... Good eye!  I didn't even know they offered classes there though!


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 8 2009, 11:59 AM~15912726
> *no, this is the fleet from Texas with the Lambo doors :biggrin: , sectioned off hood, fiberglass floor, shaved handles as you can tell, new caddy interior, like a dts i believe,  real nice trunk setup, amp molded in back deck with 4 12s fiberglassed in trunk...clean car...
> *



very clean car....seen it person also.......just wanted to know if it was the one from Texas......couldnt tell with out the doors up......my bad....LAMBO doors up :biggrin: ......theres alot of fleets out there big dog....just asking...


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Dec 8 2009, 10:34 PM~15920523
> *WHAT'S UP CRICKETT-LAC!!!!!!!  :wave:  :wave:
> YOU BRINGING THESES BAD LACS WITH YOU ON THE 1ST??????
> *


Nope!!! Ill be in my NEW one! :biggrin: With the Top Down!!! :0  

Hows it going? You going to be out on the 1st? Halla at ya boy!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skyhigh_@Dec 9 2009, 02:00 AM~15921806
> *very clean car....seen it person also.......just wanted to know if it was the one from Texas......couldnt tell with out the doors up......my bad....LAMBO doors up :biggrin: ......theres alot of fleets out there big dog....just asking...
> *



its all good homie, i judged it at magnificos, and all the other shows on the tour, i tend to see everything on all the big bodies down here... I heard you was walkin around Magnificos, I see you picked up a fleet... :cheesy: hit me up if ya got any questions, or anything... You still in Killeen?


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 9 2009, 02:57 AM~15922216
> *Nope!!! Ill be in my NEW one!  :biggrin: With the Top Down!!!  :0
> 
> Hows it going? You going to be out on the 1st? Halla at ya boy!
> *


 :0 uh oh looks like my homie is gonna hit da streets wit another one


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 9 2009, 04:57 AM~15922216
> *Nope!!! Ill be in my NEW one!  :biggrin: With the Top Down!!!  :0
> 
> Hows it going? You going to be out on the 1st? Halla at ya boy!
> *


A newly built convertible and no topic with updates? Keeping on the DL until its ready?


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 8 2009, 08:53 AM~15910640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE PICS HOMIE... :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Agent Orange_@Dec 9 2009, 12:44 AM~15919838
> *question 1. where can i get a new reservoir tank for a 94-96 big body like the stock ones. and 2. does anyone know how to clean the reservoir tank and rid of any rust that might be stuck on the walls and inside any liquids??  :cheesy:
> *



Buy a new one from the dealer... they are white and not that faded yellow.


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

how much reinforcement do i need on a big body for f,b,s,s having only 2 pumps and 6 batteries???


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Dec 9 2009, 07:59 AM~15923499
> *how much reinforcement do i need on a big body for f,b,s,s having only 2 pumps and 6 batteries???
> *


THERES A CAT OUT OF WINTON WHO KNOWS WHAT U NEED THE ONLY THING IS THAT U HAVE TO CASH THE CHECK


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Dec 9 2009, 09:09 AM~15923592
> *THERES A CAT OUT OF WINTON WHO KNOWS WHAT U NEED THE ONLY THING IS THAT U HAVE TO CASH THE CHECK
> *


I SHOULD I GOT CREDIT THERE AT CORN'S CONNECTION


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS+Dec 9 2009, 06:09 AM~15922460-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeap on the DL! :biggrin: But not a Built one? A Factory Built one? Ill keep you guys guessing??? :biggrin:     

Its easy just think about it!!!


----------



## ShowKase (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Dec 9 2009, 10:59 AM~15923499
> *how much reinforcement do i need on a big body for f,b,s,s having only 2 pumps and 6 batteries???
> *


from what I was told you need at minimum the upper control arms done & the rear axle reinforced ... i have the same setup goin in my fleet in spring and those are the reinforcements im planning on doing ...


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Reinforcements cant be determined by setup alone... how hard are you going to beat on it. Mine has reinforced arches and stress points, rear axle, and lower control arms. Never had an issue but others would break it in a minute.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 9 2009, 11:37 AM~15924570
> *Yeap on the DL!  :biggrin: But not a Built one? A Factory Built one? Ill keep you guys guessing???  :biggrin:
> 
> Its easy just think about it!!!
> *



You done got ya a LeCab :0


----------



## Agent Orange (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta+Dec 9 2009, 10:27 AM~15922801-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lecab? :cheesy:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Dec 9 2009, 11:14 AM~15924948
> *Reinforcements cant be determined by setup alone... how hard are you going to beat on it. Mine has reinforced arches and stress points, rear axle, and lower control arms. Never had an issue but others would break it in a minute.
> *


i just want my to lay, up, down thats it no 3 wheelin' or hopping. 8"s to the front 10"s to the back. i was told just to extend top a arms and reinforce all 4 corners of the frame and fiberglass the 1/4 panels.


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

If your not 3'n then no need to glass the quarter panels... my theory if ya have the cash then do as much as you can! You could never regret it but you will regret not doing enough.

Extended top a-arms are just preference esp if not hopping. def reinforce the 4 main stress points. 

My only advice from seeing several juiced is:

1. Box and reinforce the front lower control arms as the spring will push thru in no time (seen 2-3 ton springs with 2-4 coils do it)
2. The coils will go thru the rear spring perches like butter. Reinforce the crap out of it. Simple donuts will help but eventual the perch will still rip.


----------



## TRUTH_HURTS (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Dec 9 2009, 01:30 PM~15926275
> *If your not 3'n then no need to glass the quarter panels... my theory if ya have the cash then do as much as you can! You could never regret it but you will regret not doing enough.
> 
> Extended top a-arms are just preference esp if not hopping. def reinforce the 4 main stress points.
> ...


FOR WHAT IMMA GONNA DO, I DONT NEED THE BELLY AND FRONT CHEST PLATE DO I?


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Dec 9 2009, 02:02 PM~15927350
> *FOR WHAT IMMA GONNA DO, I DONT NEED THE BELLY AND FRONT CHEST PLATE DO I?
> *


You plan to hop it at all?


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Dec 9 2009, 03:02 PM~15927350
> *FOR WHAT IMMA GONNA DO, I DONT NEED THE BELLY AND FRONT CHEST PLATE DO I?
> *


do it, i know your gonna hop a lil when i come threw and try to swang on you :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Dec 9 2009, 03:37 PM~15927722
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


hella niceee!!!!


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Dec 9 2009, 03:35 PM~15927693
> *You plan to hop it at all?
> *


NA, I COOL OFF THAT AND 3 WHEELIN' JUST WANT IT TO LAY GET UP AND GO


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 9 2009, 03:47 PM~15927851
> *do it, i know your gonna hop a lil when i come threw and try to swang on you :biggrin:
> *


I DONT THINK I WOULD, HOPEFULLY I DONT LET THAT SITUATION GET TO ME OR IMMA GONNA HAVE TO BUILD ME A LIL SOMETHING SOMETHING ON THE SIDE FOR THOSE OCASSIONS


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86+Dec 9 2009, 02:53 PM~15927905-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Dec 9 2009, 03:59 PM~15927975
> *I DONT THINK I WOULD, HOPEFULLY I DONT LET THAT SITUATION GET TO ME OR IMMA GONNA HAVE TO BUILD ME A LIL SOMETHING SOMETHING ON THE SIDE FOR THOSE OCASSIONS
> *


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 9 2009, 04:00 PM~15927996
> *
> *


HOWS THE MONTE GOING?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Dec 9 2009, 04:37 PM~15927722
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


SHOW OFF :biggrin: LOOKS GOOD VOLO


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)




----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

do you guys pull the fuse or what for the A.B.S.?


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Dec 9 2009, 06:46 PM~15929163
> *do you guys pull the fuse or what for the A.B.S.?
> *


I just pulled the bulb


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Dec 9 2009, 04:28 PM~15928305
> *HOWS THE MONTE GOING?
> *


its cominig, just trying to get the rest of the parts i need for my setup


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

i just joined the big body club :cheesy: this car is bad ass


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Dec 9 2009, 09:07 PM~15929404
> *I just pulled the bulb
> *


yeah but i mean don't the switches set off the abs?


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Dec 9 2009, 08:34 PM~15930555
> *yeah but i mean don't the switches set off the abs?
> *


my bad I read it wrong, I thought you were asking about something else its been a long day :banghead:


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Dec 9 2009, 08:34 PM~15930555
> *yeah but i mean don't the switches set off the abs?
> *


i have mine hooked up and they dont turn on, even while gas hopping.


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Dec 10 2009, 12:49 AM~15932529
> *i have mine hooked up and they dont turn on, even while gas hopping.
> *


hmmm guess i won't worry bout till that day comes.


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 9 2009, 08:26 PM~15930465
> *i just joined the big body club  :cheesy:  this car is bad ass
> *


welcome to the club homie :biggrin: hit the streets with that big body Cadillac To The Top


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls+Dec 9 2009, 11:16 AM~15924969-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 9 2009, 05:57 AM~15922216
> *Nope!!! Ill be in my NEW one!  :biggrin: With the Top Down!!!  :0
> 
> Hows it going? You going to be out on the 1st? Halla at ya boy!
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

where can i go to find out my diagnostic trouble codes on these cadillacs? i got the numbers but need to know what they mean?


----------



## ShowKase (Feb 24, 2007)

this is for the big body owners who live in the colder states :

so whenever i turn on my heat it only comes out of the front defroster on the dash and not through the vents or anywhere else ... anyone else ever have this problem ? It's a '96 if that helps, and i just put in a brand new blower motor ... anyone experience this before ?


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN+Dec 9 2009, 03:35 PM~15928379-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come to think of it... yeah, I think mine works the same way.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

mines the same way they dont come threw the vents you have to get the controlls off a roadmaster


----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 9 2009, 06:26 PM~15930465
> *i just joined the big body club  :cheesy:  this car is bad ass
> *


Where's the pixs


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 10 2009, 10:38 AM~15936071
> *where can i go to find out my diagnostic trouble codes on these cadillacs? i got the numbers but need to know what they mean?
> *


If you have a haynes manual they will have most major ones in the back i think. If not take to a autozone and they will put a scanner on it for free and it will say wut the code is.


----------



## WHAT ? (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 94 fleet_@Dec 9 2009, 04:56 PM~15928590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ShowKase (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 10 2009, 12:47 PM~15936618
> *mines the same way they dont come threw the vents you have to get the controlls off a roadmaster
> *


wait a minute so they MADE them that way ?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yup


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 9 2009, 10:37 AM~15924570
> *Yeap on the DL!  :biggrin: But not a Built one? A Factory Built one? Ill keep you guys guessing???  :biggrin:
> 
> Its easy just think about it!!!
> *


Welcome mY Brother :cheesy: thats if im thinkin right


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Dec 10 2009, 08:09 AM~15935512
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Dec 10 2009, 11:41 AM~15937188
> *Welcome mY Brother :cheesy: thats if im thinkin right
> *


 :nicoderm: :yessad:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Dec 10 2009, 11:38 AM~15936552
> *Thanks Big E!   Hey, post up your avatar pic!  :cheesy:
> 
> *


ITS MY LADY AND MY CADDY :biggrin:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 10 2009, 10:47 AM~15936618
> *mines the same way they dont come threw the vents you have to get the controlls off a roadmaster
> *


both of mine are 95's and they the same way too


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 10 2009, 01:03 PM~15937964
> *ITS MY LADY AND MY CADDY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


no disrespect homie, but they both look nice :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect+Dec 9 2009, 04:57 AM~15922216-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats :thumbsup: I am getting out of it, for now... moving on to something different. Hope to be back in a Fleetwood soon.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Dec 10 2009, 02:10 PM~15938012
> *no disrespect homie, but they both look nice  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS THATS WHY I MARRIED HER :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Dec 10 2009, 03:09 PM~15938001
> *both of mine are 95's and they the same way too
> *


Thought something was wrong with mine until I found out all of them are setup this way. The Buick Roadmaster heater/ac control will take care of it.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

64crawling...wats the codes u got homie. And wat year car.


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Dec 10 2009, 12:10 PM~15938012
> *no disrespect homie, but they both look nice  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2!!!


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 10 2009, 12:03 PM~15937964
> *ITS MY LADY AND MY CADDY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SOUND OF REVENGE, LA COUNTY, *MISTER ED*
i see u..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 10 2009, 01:53 PM~15938361
> *Thought something was wrong with mine until I found out all of them are setup this way. The Buick Roadmaster heater/ac control will take care of it.
> *


will it fit in and plug up perfect or am i gonna have to do some adjustments


----------



## ShowKase (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Dec 10 2009, 09:04 PM~15941526
> *will it fit in and plug up perfect or am i gonna have to do some adjustments
> *


yeah X2 , i was just gonna ask how hard this is to do ... winter's starting to hit us hard up here and i dont wanna wait the 10 minutes it takes for the car to even begin to start warming up from the defroster ...


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 9 2009, 01:57 AM~15922216
> *Nope!!! Ill be in my NEW one!  :biggrin: With the Top Down!!!  :0
> 
> Hows it going? You going to be out on the 1st? Halla at ya boy!
> *


*EVERYTHING IS ALL 2 THE GOOD. WHAT'S GOOD WITH U? CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE "NEW" ONE. C U ON THE FIRST.......*
 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

ANY ONE THAT HAS A ADAPTOR FOR 1996 FOR A NARDI STEERING WHEEL IN GOLD LET ME KNOW OR IT CAN BE CHROME ......THANKS


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Can some one helpe can u use a e&g ragtop from a 96 deville on a fleetwood 94 let me now thanks!!!


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

Congrats :thumbsup: I am getting out of it, for now... moving on to something different. Hope to be back in a Fleetwood soon.  
[/quote]
:thumbsdown: homie you shouldnt do it


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ShowKase_@Dec 10 2009, 11:26 AM~15936455
> *this is for the big body owners who live in the colder states :
> 
> so whenever i turn on my heat it only comes out of the front defroster on the dash and not through the vents or anywhere else ... anyone else ever have this problem ? It's a '96 if that helps, and i just put in a brand new blower motor ... anyone experience this before ?
> *


i was just going to ask that..  
now extended skirts.. does a company make them or custom made from factory skirts? i want some :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Its been a while since i posted some pics in here....

so why not now :biggrin:


































































:cheesy:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

>


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

DAMM I MISS MINE 
AFTER THE TREYS DONE THINK ITS TIME FOR ANOTHER


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Dec 11 2009, 12:53 AM~15945580
> *Its been a while since i posted some pics in here....
> 
> so why not now :biggrin:
> ...


*the Caddy is clean but When you gonna get a Moonroof??*


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 10 2009, 01:46 PM~15938311
> *:wow: Can I ask you to please step away from the Cadillac category  :angry: Just when I think I can get one you have not killed the game with... *




*AFTER* this one *THEN*... Im building another 2dr Vert Fleetwood *SORRY!!!* :biggrin: 

Cadillac is in my blood!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Dec 10 2009, 07:46 PM~15942035
> *EVERYTHING IS ALL 2 THE GOOD. WHAT'S GOOD WITH U? CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE "NEW" ONE. C U ON THE FIRST.......
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yes SiiiR!!! We will be there! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Dec 11 2009, 12:53 AM~15945580
> *Its been a while since i posted some pics in here....
> 
> so why not now :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Dec 10 2009, 09:04 PM~15941526
> *will it fit in and plug up perfect or am i gonna have to do some adjustments
> *


There has been discussion about it on another forum...will see if I can find the walk through.   

http://www.cadillacforums.com/forums/rwd-1...em-works-2.html


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 11 2009, 08:29 AM~15946229
> *AFTER this one THEN... Im building another 2dr Vert Fleetwood SORRY!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> Cadillac is in my blood!!!  :biggrin:
> *



I now officially hate you. 









Ok, Im over it. Now I want to see pics :biggrin: Do your thang :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> Congrats :thumbsup: I am getting out of it, for now... moving on to something different. Hope to be back in a Fleetwood soon.


:thumbsdown: homie you shouldnt do it
[/quote]

Believe me, I wouldnt be if what Im getting wasn't a ride I have wanted for a long time.


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> :thumbsdown: homie you shouldnt do it


Believe me, I wouldnt be if what Im getting wasn't a ride I have wanted for a long time. 

[/quote]

di your thang but 4 sure you gotta come bac tho


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Dec 11 2009, 06:46 AM~15946035
> *the Caddy is clean but When you gonna get a Moonroof??
> *



last thing ill do to the car before i call it done


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 10 2009, 12:03 PM~15937964
> *ITS MY LADY AND MY CADDY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i like em both :biggrin: .you got anymore piccs,i wanna see that blue in the sun


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 11 2009, 11:37 AM~15948430
> *There has been discussion about it on another forum...will see if I can find the walk through.
> 
> http://www.cadillacforums.com/forums/rwd-1...em-works-2.html
> *



NICE !!! I MUGHT DO THAT TO MY CADI ...


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 10 2009, 03:03 PM~15937964
> *ITS MY LADY AND MY CADDY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Which one do you Love more?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 11 2009, 08:29 AM~15946229
> *AFTER this one THEN... Im building another 2dr Vert Fleetwood SORRY!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> Cadillac is in my blood!!!  :biggrin:
> *


damn this guy Kricket is straight ballin!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)

Has anyone ever done a sliding moon roof on a carriage top? The people I've talked to around here say it can't be done because a good seal cannot be created due to the amount of space between the fiberglass shell and the roof.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 11 2009, 03:24 PM~15950077
> *Which one do you Love more?
> *


LMAO!!!! MY WIFE HOMIE  THATS HER CAR :0 I GOT A LINCOLN :biggrin:


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 11 2009, 01:03 AM~15945613
> *DAMM I MISS MINE
> AFTER THE TREYS DONE THINK ITS TIME FOR ANOTHER
> 
> ...




JD but dont i remeber a pic you posted of the back of a fleetwood that had half the pic "ripped off" cause you wernt trying to show "too much" what happened to that one?


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 11 2009, 03:11 PM~15950580
> *LMAO!!!! MY WIFE HOMIE  THATS HER CAR :0 I GOT A LINCOLN :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: 

YOUR SUPPOSE TO SAY THE CADI FOOL !!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Dec 11 2009, 04:49 PM~15951099
> *:twak:
> 
> YOUR SUPPOSE TO SAY THE CADI FOOL !!!
> ...


 :biggrin: LMFAO, SHE READS THIS STUFF :biggrin: SO CANT BE IN THE HOLE TODAY, ITS FRIDAY :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 11 2009, 04:00 PM~15951267
> *:biggrin: LMFAO, SHE READS THIS STUFF  :biggrin: SO CANT BE IN THE HOLE TODAY, ITS FRIDAY :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

ONE DAY MY CAR WILL BE CLEAN ENOUGH TO BE IN HERE GOT TO FINISH UP THE LAST DETAILS.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Am Legend_@Dec 11 2009, 04:21 PM~15951638
> *ONE DAY MY CAR WILL BE CLEAN ENOUGH TO BE IN HERE GOT TO FINISH UP THE LAST DETAILS.
> *


DO YOU HAVE 2 CAR'S ???
OH WAIT YOU MUST HAVE 1 CAR FOR 
EACH SCREEN NAME YOU HAVE ON HERE !!!


----------



## kaos22 (May 10, 2005)

Hey fellow fleetwood riders, ive come across a hopefully small issue with my 93 fleetwood lac. Having trouble with this damn pass key 2 b.s. was thinking about by passing the vats module, has anyone done it? do you recomended it? I'll be by passing it tomorrow, see what happeneds


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

WHAT YOU TALKING ABOUT PAPER I DO HAVE TWO CARS 94 BIG BODY IAM SURE YOU KNOW MY CAR & A 64 RAG IAM WORKING ON.TWO SCREENNAMES WHAT YOU TALKING ABOUT?  :nono:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Am Legend_@Dec 11 2009, 04:44 PM~15951952
> *WHAT YOU TALKING ABOUT  PAPER I DO HAVE TWO CARS 94 BIG BODY IAM SURE YOU KNOW MY CAR & A 64 RAG IAM WORKING ON.TWO SCREENNAMES WHAT YOU TALKING ABOUT?   :nono:
> *


*
STOP TRYING TO FRONT ...
YOU KNOW EXACTLY WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT !!!
& HERE IS PROOF YOU HAVE 2 SCREEN NAME'S 
WITH YOUR SAME IP !!!*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Dec 11 2009, 05:46 PM~15951970
> *WOW <span style=\'color:red\'> i am legend AND YOU DARE TO QUESTION IF IM THE PRESIDENT...TO ME IM 1000% ABOUT MINE NO OTHER NAME HOMIE NOW WE KNOW WHO IS THE REAL HATER</span>*


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

NOT HATING PAGE I GAVE YOU CONGRATS ON YOUR FEATURE.YOU,ANGELO,
& BIG HEAD WERE DISRESPECTING MY HOMIE JORGE & HIS CARS BUT LIKE YOU PM JORGE LET BY GONS BE BY GONS SO ITS COOL WE ALL LET IT GO.I THOUGHT YOU WERE USING BIG HEAD TO NOW I KNOW THATS NOT YOU.LETS ALL RESPECT EACH OTHER & OUR CLUBS THE WAY IT SHOULD BE.ANGELO STOP DISRESPECTING MY HOMIE JORGE & HIS CAR THIS HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH YOU.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by I Am Legend_@Dec 11 2009, 06:59 PM~15952706
> *NOT HATING PAGE I GAVE YOU CONGRATS ON YOUR FEATURE.YOU,ANGELO,
> & BIG HEAD WERE DISRESPECTING MY HOMIE JORGE & HIS CARS BUT LIKE YOU PM JORGE LET BY GONS BE BY GONS SO ITS COOL WE ALL LET IT GO.I THOUGHT YOU WERE USING BIG HEAD TO NOW I KNOW THATS NOT YOU.LETS ALL RESPECT EACH OTHER & OUR CLUBS THE WAY IT SHOULD BE.ANGELO STOP DISRESPECTING MY HOMIE JORGE & HIS CAR THIS HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH YOU.
> *


ok thats cool let by gones be by gones ...but just to let you know i dont get down like that im real and if you new me you would see how real i am..big head is my homeboy i grew up with
alrato see you at the next event ..


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Dec 11 2009, 03:46 PM~15951970
> *
> STOP TRYING TO FRONT ...
> YOU  KNOW EXACTLY WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT !!!
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 11 2009, 07:16 PM~15952852
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


what up big terry what it do


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 11 2009, 05:18 PM~15952873
> *what up big terry what it do
> *


getting ready for the weekend, hoping the fuckin rain quits


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 11 2009, 02:11 PM~15950580
> *LMAO!!!! MY WIFE HOMIE  THATS HER CAR :0 I GOT A LINCOLN :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Am Legend_@Dec 11 2009, 05:59 PM~15952706
> *NOT HATING PAGE I GAVE YOU CONGRATS ON YOUR FEATURE.YOU,ANGELO,
> & BIG HEAD WERE DISRESPECTING MY HOMIE JORGE & HIS CARS BUT LIKE YOU PM JORGE LET BY GONS BE BY GONS SO ITS COOL WE ALL LET IT GO.I THOUGHT YOU WERE USING BIG HEAD TO NOW I KNOW THATS NOT YOU.LETS ALL RESPECT EACH OTHER & OUR CLUBS THE WAY IT SHOULD BE.ANGELO STOP DISRESPECTING MY HOMIE JORGE & HIS CAR THIS HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH YOU.
> *




*LET'S GET SHIT STRAIGHT HOMIE . I DIDN'T DISRESPECT
YOUR BOY GEORGE'S CAR !!! I PERSONALLY SAID HIS CAR 
WAS CLEAN & HE DID A NICE JOB ON IT . WHAT I & MANY 
OTHERS ON HERE WHERE REFFERING TO IS THE FACT ABOUT 
KEEPING SHIT REAL !!! & STOP TRYING TO CLAIM IT'S A REAL 
LECAB WHEN EVERY 1 KNOWS IT'S NOT !!! IF HE WOULD HAVE 
BEEN HONEST WHEN IT WAS BROUGHT UP , HE WOULD HAVE
RECEIVED MUCH MORE RESPECT THEN HE DID FOR LIEING ABOUT !!!


PLAIN & SIMPLE HE LIED & IT ALL CAUGHT UP TO HIM
WHEN PEOPLE FOUND OUT WHO CUT THE CAR ,& THAT
IT IS A CONVERSION . SO YOU & EVERY 1 ELSE STARTED
COMING TO THE RESCUE WHEN PEOPLE BROUGHT IT UP 
& YOU GUY'S WERE MAD ABOUT IT .


THE TRUTH ALWAY'S COME'S OUT HOMIE NO MATTER WHO YOU ARE .
JUST LIKE THE FACT THAT YOU HAD 2 SCREEN NAMES & I CALLED 
YOU ON IT .*


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kaos22_@Dec 11 2009, 04:41 PM~15951913
> *Hey fellow fleetwood riders, ive come across a hopefully small issue with my 93 fleetwood lac. Having trouble with this damn pass key 2 b.s. was thinking about by passing the vats module, has anyone done it? do you recomended it? I'll be by passing it tomorrow, see what happeneds
> *


its 350 here. I have it like that 4 2 years. the light just stays on.I have 2 93s fleetwoods :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Dec 11 2009, 03:46 PM~15951970
> *
> STOP TRYING TO FRONT ...
> YOU  KNOW EXACTLY WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT !!!
> ...


 :0


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

THIS IS JUST PERFECT :thumbsup:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*c'mon Angelo,.. give duh lil ***** his ball back :biggrin: *


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 11 2009, 08:19 PM~15954218
> *c'mon Angelo,.. give duh lil ***** his ball back :biggrin:
> *



LOL YOUR FUNNY HOMIE . I SPOKE MY PEACE FOR 
A REASON BRO . I'M SURE YOU KNOW I WOULDN'T
SAY SOMETHING FOR NOTHIN , & NOW I'M DONE 
WITH THIS SUBJECT ...


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 11 2009, 07:37 PM~15953772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Dec 11 2009, 09:13 PM~15955565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Post the original picture...the street sign is dope.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 94 fleet_@Dec 11 2009, 03:38 PM~15950917
> *JD but dont i remeber a pic you posted of the back of a fleetwood that had half the pic "ripped off" cause you wernt trying to show "too much"  what happened to that one?
> *


DIDNT CONTINUE


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 94 fleet_@Dec 11 2009, 03:38 PM~15950917
> *JD but dont i remeber a pic you posted of the back of a fleetwood that had half the pic "ripped off" cause you wernt trying to show "too much"  what happened to that one?
> *


DIDNT CONTINUE


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 11 2009, 07:37 PM~15953772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Dec 11 2009, 10:33 PM~15955782
> *Post the original picture...the street sign is dope.
> *


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Dec 12 2009, 12:47 AM~15956392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful all i can say  you got pics of the interior


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 11 2009, 12:07 PM~15948714
> *
> I now officially hate you.
> Ok, Im over it. Now I want to see pics  :biggrin:  Do your thang :thumbsup:
> *


Pics after the 1st!!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 11 2009, 03:05 PM~15950508
> *damn this guy Dave is straight ballin!!!! :biggrin:
> *


FIXED!!!


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

Since all the Fleetwood pros are on here, I have a question. Are the rear seats for a 94 and a 96 different? The seats in my 96 dont fit just right like they should, I heard they were different, and maybe for some reason mine were switched.


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

i want some opinions from yall on this


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Dec 12 2009, 01:21 PM~15959389
> *i want some opinions from yall on this
> 
> 
> ...


THE LINCOLN STILL LOOKS BETTER


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 12 2009, 01:31 PM~15959487
> *THE LINCOLN STILL LOOKS BETTER
> 
> 
> ...


  Cadillac thread no lincolns :biggrin: but honestly besides the rims and the shaved door handles you think it looks good or what,reason why im askin because iv always wanted to do one like that but never seen it done


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Dec 12 2009, 01:40 PM~15959568
> * Cadillac thread no lincolns  :biggrin: but honestly besides the rims and the shaved door handles you think it looks good or what,reason why im askin because iv always wanted to do one like that but never seen it done
> *


I LOVE IT HOMIE, I WISH I HAD THE FUNDS TO DO IT TO BOTH MY CAR


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Dec 12 2009, 11:21 AM~15959389
> *i want some opinions from yall on this
> 
> 
> ...


i like it. it looks better than that lambo bullshit foos be doing.


----------



## kaos22 (May 10, 2005)

QUOTE(kaos22 @ Dec 11 2009, 04:41 PM) 
Hey fellow fleetwood riders, ive come across a hopefully small issue with my 93 fleetwood lac. Having trouble with this damn pass key 2 b.s. was thinking about by passing the vats module, has anyone done it? do you recomended it? I'll be by passing it tomorrow, see what happeneds

its 350 here. I have it like that 4 2 years. the light just stays on.I have 2 93s fleetwoods 








Just bypassed mine, worked like a charm thanks bro,.......


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 12 2009, 02:15 PM~15959845
> *i like it. it looks better than that lambo bullshit foos be doing.
> *


thanks homie


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 9 2009, 04:14 AM~15922318
> *its all good homie, i judged it at magnificos, and all the other shows on the tour, i tend to see everything on all the big bodies down here... I heard you was walkin around Magnificos, I see you picked up a fleet... :cheesy: hit me up if ya got any questions, or anything... You still in Killeen?
> *



Yea big dog.........i went out there....there was alot of clean whips out there........im still in killeen homie.......i had a fleet for awile now....just getting the finishing touches done up to bring it out next year........ :biggrin: but i know you a veteran in the fleet game homie, so i'll definatly hit you up if I got any issues......


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Dec 11 2009, 10:47 PM~15956392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What happened to the EAST LOS???


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Dec 12 2009, 11:21 AM~15959389
> *i want some opinions from yall on this
> 
> 
> ...


If the wheels and interior had some black it would look real sick.


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 12 2009, 01:46 PM~15959602
> *I LOVE IT HOMIE, I WISH I HAD THE FUNDS TO DO IT TO BOTH MY CAR
> *


you got a big body and a tc right


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

Out riding today in the cold 20 degree weather


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Dec 12 2009, 08:55 PM~15962769
> *Out riding today in the cold 20 degree weather
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD 509er


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> :worship:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Dec 12 2009, 08:55 PM~15962769
> *Out riding today in the cold 20 degree weather
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Dec 12 2009, 01:21 PM~15959389
> *i want some opinions from yall on this
> 
> 
> ...


that mofo is 1 badass do doors open all the way please show more pic like to see a better side pic of it


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 9 2009, 09:26 PM~15930465
> *i just joined the big body club  :cheesy:  this car is bad ass
> *


its like an apartment for you huh :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 13 2009, 01:00 AM~15965842
> *its like an apartment for you huh  :biggrin:
> *


Big Bodies only. :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## GoodTimesFL (Sep 6, 2007)

http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k154/88f...9ccb8bd883e.jpg


----------



## GoodTimesFL (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)

Im in ATL fellows im looking for body mount bushings or frame bussings for my 95 need some help thanks in advance


----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by yogis tire shop_@Dec 13 2009, 11:01 AM~15967323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im doing frame up on this 95 BIG BODY 1/4" all the way around so if someone knows where i can locate bussings thanks in advance


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Dec 11 2009, 09:35 PM~15953039
> *
> 
> LET'S GET SHIT STRAIGHT HOMIE . I DIDN'T DISRESPECT
> ...


not trying to stir shit up but that purple lecab is not a real one?


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

hey anyone have a pic of one of the grilles homies used to make?


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Dec 13 2009, 01:43 AM~15965497
> *that mofo is 1 badass do doors open all the way please show more pic  like to see a better side pic of it
> *


im still waiting on the pics :angry: just like the rest of us


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

[/quote]


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> >


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

'94 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham for sale! 

$3700 obo


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 14 2009, 11:36 AM~15975758
> *'94 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham for sale!
> 
> $3700 obo
> ...



already what happened... :0


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 14 2009, 11:37 AM~15975763
> *already what happened... :0
> *


i wanna upgrade to a '96


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

95 is better... still has the OBD1


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 14 2009, 08:39 AM~15975777
> *i wanna upgrade to a '96
> *


 YOUR STILL GOING TO TAKE ME FOR A CRUISE RIGHT? :cheesy:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Dec 14 2009, 08:43 AM~15975798
> *93 is better...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Dec 14 2009, 12:28 PM~15976155
> *YOUR STILL GOING TO TAKE ME FOR A CRUISE RIGHT? :cheesy:
> *


yup..i promised u! :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Why would someone get a 93 with the 5.slow... lmao


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Dec 14 2009, 10:40 AM~15976722
> *Why would someone get a 93 with the 5.slow... lmao
> *


IM A PROUD OWNER OF A 93 AND I LUV IT....


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 14 2009, 09:34 AM~15976208
> *yup..i promised u! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Dec 14 2009, 10:40 AM~15976722
> *Why would someone get a 93 with the 5.slow... lmao
> *


Mine is a 5.7 just enough kick for me I am lowriding not dragracing...... No LT1 needed..


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Dec 14 2009, 12:47 PM~15977894
> *Mine is a 5.7 just enough kick for me I am lowriding not dragracing...... No LT1 needed..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

93 Fleetwood


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> LOOKIN GOOD 509er


thanks bro



> > :worship:
> 
> 
> nice pic


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

>


[/quote]
Plaque sqays it all..........................dam this is niiiiice


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

>


[/quote]
Plaque sqays it all..........................dam this is niiiiice


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

still fo sale.................................... :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Dec 12 2009, 12:21 PM~15959389
> *i want some opinions from yall on this
> 
> 
> ...


Looks cool to me, not my style, dam heavy doors i know that
good job


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Dec 14 2009, 03:39 PM~15977828
> *IM A PROUD OWNER OF A 93 AND I LUV IT....
> *


Didnt say ya shouldnt be and for those saying not a drag racer? whateva... LT1 is cleaner looking and can do more with aesthetic... but I know who wants a show car comes next and preference yadda yadda... Ok lets all stick with the ghetto rides and the hoods/trunks closed 

neva mind guess parts for the old 350 are cheaper and easier to find than LT1-specific dress-up... having a lac means going cheap right?


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Dec 14 2009, 01:44 PM~15978446
> *Didnt say ya shouldnt be and for those saying not a drag racer? whateva... LT1 is cleaner looking and can do more with aesthetic... but I know who wants a show car comes next and preference yadda yadda... Ok lets all stick with the ghetto rides and the hoods/trunks closed
> 
> neva mind guess parts for the old 350 are cheaper and easier to find than LT1-specific dress-up... having a lac means going cheap right?
> *


 :uh: OK...


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Dec 14 2009, 01:44 PM~15978446
> *Didnt say ya shouldnt be and for those saying not a drag racer? whateva... LT1 is cleaner looking and can do more with aesthetic... but I know who wants a show car comes next and preference yadda yadda... Ok lets all stick with the ghetto rides and the hoods/trunks closed
> 
> neva mind guess parts for the old 350 are cheaper and easier to find than LT1-specific dress-up... having a lac means going cheap right?
> *



Chroming a LT1 is alot more expensive and looks alot better that is a fact but ive seen some 350's dress up nice too, most peeps want the LT1 motors i did, but didnt find one i wanted so i got the 93, i dont think its a cheap issue, but these lacs really stand out when they have the engine and the trunk done that is fact too!!!
just my 0.02 cents


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Dec 12 2009, 12:21 PM~15959389
> *i want some opinions from yall on this
> 
> 
> ...


caddy over lincoln anyday caddy= :cheesy: :roflmao: :biggrin:  :nono: 

lincoln= :worship: :banghead: :banghead: :worship: :uh: :uh: :uh: :tears:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 13 2009, 10:08 PM~15973155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the detail!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 14 2009, 10:37 AM~15975763
> *already what happened... :0
> *






:nicoderm:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

scrilla whats up homie hows everything


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Dec 14 2009, 01:44 PM~15978446
> *Didnt say ya shouldnt be and for those saying not a drag racer? whateva... LT1 is cleaner looking and can do more with aesthetic... but I know who wants a show car comes next and preference yadda yadda... Ok lets all stick with the ghetto rides and the hoods/trunks closed
> 
> neva mind guess parts for the old 350 are cheaper and easier to find than LT1-specific dress-up... having a lac means going cheap right?
> *


Your preference is your preference I prefer my old 93, 350 with chrome valve cover and coloured matched air cleaner its simple clean runs good you can do alot to these motors just add more chrome....... :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Dec 14 2009, 05:39 PM~15979009
> *Chroming a LT1 is alot more expensive and looks alot better that is a fact but ive seen some 350's dress up nice too, most peeps want the LT1 motors i did, but didnt find one i wanted so i got the 93, i dont think its a cheap issue, but these lacs really stand out when they have the engine and the trunk done that is fact too!!!
> just my 0.02 cents
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 14 2009, 06:45 PM~15979065
> *:nicoderm:
> *


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 14 2009, 06:45 PM~15979065
> *:nicoderm:
> *



damn no one has gotten that caddy yet


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 14 2009, 05:45 PM~15979065
> *:nicoderm:
> *



hey hey hey


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

Plaque sqays it all..........................dam this is niiiiice
[/quote]
thanks alot bro, you caddy is bangin too!! i love the paintjob!


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> Plaque sqays it all..........................dam this is niiiiice


thanks alot bro, you caddy is bangin too!! i love the paintjob! 
[/quote]


thank you very much :biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> Plaque sqays it all..........................dam this is niiiiice


thanks alot bro, you caddy is bangin too!! i love the paintjob! 
[/quote]
hey homie i got you knock off whenever you want it let me know!!!


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta+Dec 14 2009, 03:44 PM~15978446-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:h5:


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

The only thing the lt1 has over the gen1 350 is a slightly better fuel injection system. That's about it. And since we're not drag racing, I doubt anybody will mod the engine performance wise anywhere near maxing out either of the fuel systems, so it's really not that big a deal. That and the opti-spark design is one of GM worst designs. Fact.

If you have to put down another engine to play up yours....it's probably not that great.


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 15 2009, 01:30 PM~15989932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

:0


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Dec 16 2009, 12:10 AM~15994021
> *The only thing the lt1 has over the gen1 350 is a slightly better fuel injection system. That's about it. And since we're not drag racing, I doubt anybody will mod the engine performance wise anywhere near maxing out either of the fuel systems, so it's really not that big a deal. That and the opti-spark design is one of GM worst designs. Fact.
> 
> If you have to put down another engine to play up yours....it's probably not that great.
> *


reverse cooling, higher compression, more hp, more torque in higher RPM.... I do agree about the opti-spark. however i would prefer upgrading the Lt1 to the Ls which doesnt have this issue then upgrading a gen1 350. And there are alternatives to the opti if one was really that concerned.

I'm going to go put down a Pinto next with my corvette next... oh neva mind that will mean the Corvette is not that great.


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

I put a full carb 350 in mine after finding out my LT1 was ceased but I won't lie to you, I would have kept the LT1 and probably suited it up if it would have been fine. But I really like the look of that 350 now in my fleet...Just different than the LT1 in there:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta+Dec 16 2009, 09:30 AM~15997037-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All looking great!!!!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Dec 16 2009, 10:29 AM~15997035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


"so hood"....


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 14 2009, 11:36 AM~15975758
> *'94 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham for sale!
> 
> $3700 obo
> ...


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 16 2009, 07:37 AM~15997059
> *I put a full carb 350 in mine after finding out my LT1 was ceased but I won't lie to you, I would have kept the LT1 and probably suited it up if it would have been fine. But I really like the look of that 350 now in my fleet...Just different than the LT1 in there:
> 
> 
> ...



Nice, that looks bad ass, dam that whole fleetwood is badass


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta+Dec 16 2009, 07:29 AM~15997035-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All top notch shit right there, Dam makes em stand out, even just kandy painting the breather makes it sick


----------



## GoodTimesFL (Sep 6, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy: 
any more pics of this


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG+Dec 15 2009, 11:10 PM~15994021-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok, really guys... this aggression should be taken out on Lincoln owners.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Dec 4 2009, 04:45 PM~15873721
> *yea got it from der187
> *


yea i thought so. thats the homie carlos. i was checkin out that caddy before he sold it when we were working on mine. its fuckin clean!!!!!!


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GoodTimesFL_@Dec 16 2009, 03:41 PM~15999739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 16 2009, 05:54 PM~16000368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 16 2009, 02:15 PM~16000032
> *
> 
> Ok, really guys... this aggression should be taken out on Lincoln owners.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 16 2009, 02:55 PM~16000384
> *NICE :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


HOW YOU DOING SEXY THANG :cheesy:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

ANYONE HAVE TRIPLE BLACK BIG BODY FOR SALE REALY WANT IT WIT LT1 AND 95 OR 96 BUT LET ME KNOW HAS TO TO BE CLEAN THO NO PROBLEMS NOT CUT ORIGINAL WOULD BE BEST PM ME IM IN MIAMI


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 16 2009, 05:15 PM~16000032
> *
> 
> Ok, really guys... this aggression should be taken out on Lincoln owners.
> *



Your no fun... lmao :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Dec 16 2009, 08:26 AM~15997027
> *reverse cooling, higher compression, more hp, more torque in higher RPM.... I do agree about the opti-spark. however i would prefer upgrading the Lt1 to the Ls which doesnt have this issue then upgrading a gen1 350. And there are alternatives to the opti if one was really that concerned.
> 
> I'm going to go put down a Pinto next with my corvette next... oh neva mind that will mean the Corvette is not that great.
> *


Higher compression produces more horsepower, everybody knows that, but it also produces more heat and requires higher octane gas to help with cooling as well.


The lt1 has more horsepower because it has more compression. However the reverse cooling heads was GM's experimental attempt at getting the engine to run cooler, nothing to be bragging about actually  

The LS1 you mentioned did away with that reverse flow "technology" (because frankly it's junk) and instead reverted back to traditional cooling (traditional = Original= Gen 1)

A better engine has more torque in the LOWER RPM, not higher.

And the lt1 corvette is pretty much the pinto of corvettes, if you have one of those feel free to compare it to whatever you want.

Gen 1 engine = 1955 - 1999 (44 year run)
Gen 2 (LT1) = 1992 - 1997 (7 year run) ....Not exactly a home run hit engine.
Gen 3 = 10 year run although much of it's technology found its way into the current Gen 4 engines, unlike the lt1's

The LS engine is MUCH better than both the gen 1 and 2 engines. You'd be justified to upgrade to a gen 3. Hardly anybody "upgrades" to lt1 engines, because frankly....they just aren't that much if any better than gen 1 engines. Factor in the 96-99 vortec headed 350 and it's game over for the lt1.

For the record, I don't have anything against the lt1 engines. But I just don't get where all of you guys come off trying to put down the old school 350.


----------



## illmatic1125 (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## billy nugz (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 16 2009, 09:37 AM~15997059
> *I put a full carb 350 in mine after finding out my LT1 was ceased but I won't lie to you, I would have kept the LT1 and probably suited it up if it would have been fine. But I really like the look of that 350 now in my fleet...Just different than the LT1 in there:
> 
> 
> ...


Man that lac is nice.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## 79snoopy (Jul 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> Plaque sqays it all..........................dam this is niiiiice













thanks alot bro, you caddy is bangin too!! i love the paintjob! 
[/quote]

*WAZZ UP D-LAC :wave: :wave: 
G'D UP ALWAYS LOOKING GOOD AND REPRESENTING............*
 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 14 2009, 07:36 AM~15975758
> *'94 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham for sale!
> 
> $3700 obo
> ...


*TTT!!!!!!!!!!! GL WITH SALE.......*
 :biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

SHOW THIS PAST SUNDAY IN ATX


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Detailers (Oct 9, 2003)




----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

Man I just picked up a factory moonroof out of a big body.and want to put it in mine
Has anybody everdone this? Any body got some tips,besides the obvious. :dunno:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Dec 16 2009, 10:02 PM~16002832
> *Higher compression produces more horsepower, everybody knows that, but it also produces more heat and requires higher octane gas to help with cooling as well.
> The lt1 has more horsepower because it has more compression. However the reverse cooling heads was GM's experimental attempt at getting the engine to run cooler, nothing to be bragging about actually
> 
> ...


Not putting down a old 350 however i didnt mention any upgrade to a LT1... I can easily debate back in forth however do not feel like wasting my time with techinical garble. You were correct on some of and i even mentioned it already so nothing new there. I did mention I would prefer upgrading an LT1 to an LS.  Also I'm sayign I prefer the 'looks' of the LT1 in a caddy. It fits the luxury aggressive side better then the 350 in my view. oye....whateva...


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by illmatic1125_@Dec 16 2009, 08:51 PM~16004028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is hard right there, looking good


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)




----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)




----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Dec 17 2009, 10:48 AM~16008384
> *Not putting down a old 350 however i didnt mention any upgrade to a LT1... I can easily debate back in forth however do not feel like wasting my time with techinical garble. You were correct on some of and i even mentioned it already so nothing new there. I did mention I would prefer upgrading an LT1 to an LS.    Also I'm sayign I prefer the 'looks' of the LT1 in a caddy. It fits the luxury aggressive side better then the 350 in my view. oye....whateva...
> *


Yeah, well for you it'd be a replacement, not an upgrade since you already have one. That comment was for you, but not to be taken literal...it can't. I mean almost everybody outside of those who already own one, wouldn't and don't bother going to an lt1.

Myself included.










I don't care for the engine, it's been on the garage floors for years.

I'm not really into getting in a pissing match either. Just needed to put the truth out there. Peace


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 16 2009, 03:54 PM~16000368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


idk its a different cadillac, but a blower on a caddy is kind of pointless, its a luxury not a hot rod, i see that car is in majestics, i didnt know they let cars like that in the club :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Dec 17 2009, 02:09 PM~16011022
> *idk its a different cadillac, but a blower on a caddy is kind of pointless, its a luxury not a hot rod, i see that car is in majestics, i didnt know they let cars like that in the club :uh:
> *


 :uh: :twak: :twak: :werd:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Dec 17 2009, 04:09 PM~16011022
> *idk its a different cadillac, but a blower on a caddy is kind of pointless, its a luxury not a hot rod, i see that car is in majestics, i didnt know they let cars like that in the club :uh:
> *


it might not be your cup of tea, but that car has a great deal of work put into it. if you see newer pictures with the purple top and sliding rag i think it looks great. it seems that the owner is just thinking outside the box so props to him


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Dec 17 2009, 03:09 PM~16011022
> *idk its a different cadillac, but a blower on a caddy is kind of pointless, its a luxury not a hot rod, i see that car is in majestics, i didnt know they let cars like that in the club :uh:
> *


I don't think the car has a blower though, looks to be just a tunnel ram intake.


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Dec 17 2009, 11:02 AM~16009196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ANYBODY KNOW WHERE TO GET'' BODY MOUNT KIT'' FOR 95 FLEETWOOD


----------



## GoodTimesFL (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Dec 17 2009, 06:45 PM~16012607
> *ANYBODY KNOW WHERE TO GET'' BODY MOUNT KIT'' FOR 95 FLEETWOOD
> *


auto zone


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Dec 17 2009, 03:25 PM~16011671
> *it might not be your cup of tea, but that car has a great deal of work put into it. if you see newer pictures with the purple top and sliding rag i think it looks great. it seems that the owner is just thinking outside the box so props to him
> *


x2


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Dec 17 2009, 02:25 PM~16011671
> *it might not be your cup of tea, but that car has a great deal of work put into it. if you see newer pictures with the purple top and sliding rag i think it looks great. it seems that the owner is just thinking outside the box so props to him
> *


quoted 4 trueff.


----------



## Big Young (Sep 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Slabhurta_@Sep 27 2002, 07:24 PM~132961
> *22
> *


Ey Homie Got to Keep it G" on Them R13x7 uffin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Dec 17 2009, 02:09 PM~16011022
> *idk its a different cadillac, but a blower on a caddy is kind of pointless, its a luxury not a hot rod, i see that car is in majestics, i didnt know they let cars like that in the club :uh:
> *


HOTROD, LOWROD, LOWRIDER CALL IT WHAT U WANT IT'S MY LAC ..ON THE RACE TRACK ON THE STREETS IN AND OUT OF SHOWS IS THE WAY I ROLL...WITH A MAJESTICS DELANO PLACA  ...AND YES IT IS LUXURY WITH A TASTE OF SPEED..AND THE WAY I SEE IT THERE IS NO POINTLESS IN LOWRIDING


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

That Lac must do a derty wheely gashop i would love to here how that motor sounds....... :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL+Dec 17 2009, 10:07 PM~16016150-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X222222 come homie I know u got a video of it !!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Dec 17 2009, 04:33 PM~16011782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: one of the cleanest one out


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Dec 17 2009, 02:09 PM~16011022
> *idk its a different cadillac, but a blower on a caddy is kind of pointless, its a luxury not a hot rod, i see that car is in majestics, i didnt know they let cars like that in the club :uh:
> *


Its a *~Majestics~* Thing! You wouldnt understand!!! :biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL+Dec 17 2009, 10:07 PM~16016150-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 i remeber when i heard wrapped with envy fire it it sounded badass in the dome


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Dec 17 2009, 01:09 PM~16011022
> *idk its a different cadillac, but a blower on a caddy is kind of pointless, its a luxury not a hot rod, i see that car is in majestics, i didnt know they let cars like that in the club :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 16 2009, 03:54 PM~16000368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


all the times ive seen this car i never notice that it had small murals incorporated into all that splatter or what ever it is. what all does it have?as in murals? i see the clown, frog and fly


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 18 2009, 04:01 AM~16017866
> *Its a ~Majestics~ Thing! You wouldnt understand!!!  :biggrin:
> *


i guess i dont understand :0


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

what happen to the pics of the Lac with suicide doors anybody has some


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Dec 17 2009, 06:45 PM~16012607
> *ANYBODY KNOW WHERE TO GET'' BODY MOUNT KIT'' FOR 95 FLEETWOOD
> *


???


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Dec 17 2009, 10:07 PM~16016150
> *HOTROD, LOWROD, LOWRIDER CALL IT WHAT U WANT IT'S MY LAC ..ON THE RACE TRACK ON  THE STREETS IN AND OUT OF SHOWS IS THE WAY I ROLL...WITH A MAJESTICS DELANO PLACA  ...AND YES IT IS LUXURY WITH A TASTE OF SPEED..AND THE WAY I SEE IT THERE IS NO POINTLESS IN LOWRIDING
> 
> 
> ...


it is 1 of the BEST


----------



## GoodTimesFL (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Dec 18 2009, 12:07 AM~16016150
> *HOTROD, LOWROD, LOWRIDER CALL IT WHAT U WANT IT'S MY LAC ..ON THE RACE TRACK ON  THE STREETS IN AND OUT OF SHOWS IS THE WAY I ROLL...WITH A MAJESTICS DELANO PLACA  ...AND YES IT IS LUXURY WITH A TASTE OF SPEED..AND THE WAY I SEE IT THERE IS NO POINTLESS IN LOWRIDING
> 
> 
> ...



this bitch is hot


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 16 2009, 08:39 AM~15997069
> *All looking great!!!!!
> *


 :yes: I'm chroming shit in my engine bay too and the more I chrome the more I want to chrome more. :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Picked up this 96 fleet. My first big body, I like it, rides nice! Anyway Ive seen alot of fleetwoods and you can always see the water pumps/ front of the engine pretty easy. Well on mine theres a fan shroud in the way. Because theres a clutch fan on the engine. Theres also a little secondary electric fan on the radiator. It does have the towing package is that part of it? Or I wonder why it has a clutch fan?


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Dec 18 2009, 08:13 PM~16024887
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Nice :biggrin: And it is part of your towing package


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Dec 19 2009, 12:05 AM~16025311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Any videos


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Dec 18 2009, 10:11 PM~16025346
> *Nice  :biggrin:  And it is part of your towing package
> *


thanks. I looked into it and I guess I can get all the parts from roadmasters or other fleets and take out the clutch fan. Will make it quieter in town. I guess it disengages at highway speeds/rpms.


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 18 2009, 09:57 PM~16025627
> *:biggrin: Any videos
> *


x2


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Dec 18 2009, 04:03 PM~16021996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


finally :biggrin: thanks homie car looks bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Dec 17 2009, 04:09 PM~16011022
> *idk its a different cadillac, but a blower on a caddy is kind of pointless, its a luxury not a hot rod, i see that car is in majestics, i didnt know they let cars like that in the club :uh:
> *


I think it makes this car stands out and lowriding is about customizing a car the way the owner likes it. But if someone would have put a blower on a cadillac fleetwood on the east coast, I'm pretty sure all the lowriding world would have made fun of this guy since lowriding is purely a geographic thing when it comes to setting trends. If you do something new to a car and you are from the West Coast, it's bad ass but if you do the samething and you are from the East Coast or even worse, from another country, it's fucking wack...That is a sad thing about lowriding but we have to live with it. I personally like that blower there and give prop to the owner of that Lac for coming out with something new and original never done on a fleet...I think it's a real nice touch!!!   The other thing is the more you customize a car, you risk displeasing more people but others will love it more too but at the end, you do it for yourself... Always easy to go with the conservative OG look on a lolo...  This is one of a kind lac right here and it stands out...Love it!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Dec 17 2009, 05:25 PM~16011671
> *it might not be your cup of tea, but that car has a great deal of work put into it. if you see newer pictures with the purple top and sliding rag i think it looks great. it seems that the owner is just thinking outside the box so props to him
> *


AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 19 2009, 01:14 PM~16029344
> *I think it makes this car stands out and lowriding is about customizing a car the way the owner likes it. But if someone would have put a blower on a cadillac fleetwood on the east coast, I'm pretty sure all the lowriding world would have made fun of this guy since lowriding is purely a geographic thing when it comes to setting trends. If you do something new to a car and you are from the West Coast, it's bad ass but if you do the samething and you are from the East Coast or even worse, from another country, it's fucking wack...That is a sad thing about lowriding but we have to live with it. I personally like that blower there and give prop to the owner of that Lac for coming out with something new and original never done on a fleet...I think it's a real nice touch!!!    The other thing is the more you customize a car, you risk displeasing more people but others will love it more too but at the end, you do it for yourself... Always easy to go with the conservative OG look on a lolo...  This is one of a kind lac right here and it stands out...Love it!!!!
> 
> 
> ...




I THINK THAT THIS ^^^^^^^IS ONE BAD MOTHER FUCKING LAC!

HERE IS MINE


----------



## the_Punisher (Jan 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Dec 19 2009, 04:37 PM~16031169
> *I THINK THAT THIS ^^^^^^^IS ONE BAD MOTHER FUCKING LAC!
> 
> HERE IS MINE
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## yayo63 (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 19 2009, 12:14 PM~16029344
> *I think it makes this car stands out and lowriding is about customizing a car the way the owner likes it. But if someone would have put a blower on a cadillac fleetwood on the east coast, I'm pretty sure all the lowriding world would have made fun of this guy since lowriding is purely a geographic thing when it comes to setting trends. If you do something new to a car and you are from the West Coast, it's bad ass but if you do the samething and you are from the East Coast or even worse, from another country, it's fucking wack...That is a sad thing about lowriding but we have to live with it. I personally like that blower there and give prop to the owner of that Lac for coming out with something new and original never done on a fleet...I think it's a real nice touch!!!    The other thing is the more you customize a car, you risk displeasing more people but others will love it more too but at the end, you do it for yourself... Always easy to go with the conservative OG look on a lolo...  This is one of a kind lac right here and it stands out...Love it!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


   MY HOMIES CADDIE...


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Dec 19 2009, 04:37 PM~16031169
> *I THINK THAT THIS ^^^^^^^IS ONE BAD MOTHER FUCKING LAC!
> 
> HERE IS MINE
> ...


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

reminds mr of the LOYALTY car Casino Dreams


looks good


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)




----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Dec 19 2009, 09:59 PM~16034349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD DOG!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Dec 19 2009, 05:37 PM~16031169
> *I THINK THAT THIS ^^^^^^^IS ONE BAD MOTHER FUCKING LAC!
> 
> HERE IS MINE
> ...


:wow: thats a nice color


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:0 DAM 2DAYWASAGOODDAY THATS A CLEAN AZZ CADDI :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Dec 19 2009, 06:37 PM~16031169
> *I THINK THAT THIS ^^^^^^^IS ONE BAD MOTHER FUCKING LAC!
> 
> HERE IS MINE
> ...


CLEAN RIDE HOMIE !


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

THANKS FOR ALL THE COMPLIMENTS IT'LL BE DONE SOON


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Dec 19 2009, 10:59 PM~16034349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice!Color is wicked!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Dec 19 2009, 04:37 PM~16031169
> *I THINK THAT THIS ^^^^^^^IS ONE BAD MOTHER FUCKING LAC!
> 
> HERE IS MINE
> ...


your cars is sicc bro


----------



## 79snoopy (Jul 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

do the 95 have the adjusters for the lights just like the new cars?

i have one brighter than the other but dont know if its the bulb or just pointing up :|


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MY JUNK THIS WEEKEND :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Dec 16 2009, 06:51 PM~16000886
> *HOW YOU DOING SEXY THANG :cheesy:
> *


HEY THERE


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Dec 17 2009, 01:03 AM~16004902
> *TTT!!!!!!!!!!! GL WITH SALE.......
> :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


THANX :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GoodTimesFL_@Dec 16 2009, 01:41 PM~15999739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any pics of the rear end on this one?

its it a coil under or coil over?


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

MAJESTICS NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC HAS BEEN MOVED TO SANTE FE DAMN, IRWINDALE CALIFORNIA
15501 Arrow Hwy
Irwindale, CA 91706


Please help us spread the word. Thanks  
Terry


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*HAPPY HOLIDAYS CADDY FAMILY*


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

for sale pioneer touch screen 350 pm me if interested


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GoodTimesFL_@Dec 18 2009, 04:00 PM~16022554
> *this bitch is hot
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Nov 12 2009, 08:03 AM~15642598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: The lock up is crazy. :biggrin:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 21 2009, 06:09 PM~16051041
> *HAPPY HOLIDAYS CADDY FAMILY
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=9282&st=120# WAT A ***


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 21 2009, 10:58 AM~16046061
> *do the 95 have the adjusters for the lights just like the new cars?
> 
> i have one brighter than the other but dont know if its the bulb or just pointing up :|
> *


:dunno:


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

hey what are some of the sites that we can order body parts from like spears and emblems???


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

any one have 22's with 35 series tires for sale or 24's by 9 with 30 series tires for sale 5 lug for a fleetwood

IN MIAMI FL


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Dec 23 2009, 12:54 AM~16064683
> *hey what are some of the sites that we can order body parts from like spears and emblems???
> *


straight to the dealership if you are lucky enough to get some there...


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 21 2009, 07:31 PM~16051856
> *:thumbsup: The lock up is crazy.  :biggrin:
> *


thanx homie


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Dec 22 2009, 10:54 PM~16064683
> *hey what are some of the sites that we can order body parts from like spears and emblems???
> *


CHECK EBAY....THATS WHERE I GOT ALL MY NEW EMBLEMS


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 21 2009, 10:52 AM~16046657
> *MY JUNK THIS WEEKEND  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ITS LOOKS HELLA CLEAN BIGG DAWG!!! :0 THE PAINT ITS SHINING......WHAT DID YOU DO TO IT :cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Dec 23 2009, 09:02 AM~16066360
> *ITS LOOKS HELLA CLEAN BIGG DAWG!!! :0 THE PAINT ITS SHINING......WHAT DID YOU DO TO IT :cheesy:
> *


NOTHING YET, JUST WASHED IT :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 19 2009, 12:14 PM~16029344
> *I think it makes this car stands out and lowriding is about customizing a car the way the owner likes it. But if someone would have put a blower on a cadillac fleetwood on the east coast, I'm pretty sure all the lowriding world would have made fun of this guy since lowriding is purely a geographic thing when it comes to setting trends. If you do something new to a car and you are from the West Coast, it's bad ass but if you do the samething and you are from the East Coast or even worse, from another country, it's fucking wack...That is a sad thing about lowriding but we have to live with it. I personally like that blower there and give prop to the owner of that Lac for coming out with something new and original never done on a fleet...I think it's a real nice touch!!!    The other thing is the more you customize a car, you risk displeasing more people but others will love it more too but at the end, you do it for yourself... Always easy to go with the conservative OG look on a lolo...  This is one of a kind lac right here and it stands out...Love it!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Yea this car is fuckin bad ass. one of my faves at the moment


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 23 2009, 09:45 AM~16067032
> *NOTHING YET, JUST WASHED IT :biggrin:
> *


ARE YOU TAKING IT TO 1ST :cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Dec 23 2009, 12:27 PM~16068132
> *ARE YOU TAKING IT TO 1ST :cheesy:
> *


MAYBE :biggrin:


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Dec 23 2009, 07:02 AM~16066360
> *ITS LOOKS HELLA CLEAN BIGG DAWG!!! :0 THE PAINT ITS SHINING......WHAT DID YOU DO TO IT :cheesy:
> *


Look like the it's the clear coat and lighting.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Dec 23 2009, 07:29 PM~16073208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats cadillac abuse. :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 23 2009, 09:32 PM~16073241
> *thats cadillac abuse. :biggrin:
> *


sittin encased in ice is better than driving in salt :yes:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Dec 23 2009, 08:29 PM~16073208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ceez6d5 (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Dec 13 2009, 10:12 PM~15973204
> *
> *


did yall notice the hood on that blue caddu


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Dec 23 2009, 08:29 PM~16073208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That looks cool


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Dec 23 2009, 08:29 PM~16073208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a Bad Ass Pic!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

Mine and my homie jazz's impala in storage..........


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

How many one here are running 13 x7 daytons on thier bigbodies?
Any major problems?Or should I stick to 14x6's???


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Dec 25 2009, 12:06 PM~16087332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THAT'S A NICE PIC . ONLY THING
YOU SHOULD HAVE DONE , WAS CLEAN 
ALL THAT DIRT OF THE TIRE . :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Dec 25 2009, 02:25 PM~16088223
> *NOW THAT'S A NICE PIC . ONLY THING
> YOU SHOULD HAVE DONE , WAS CLEAN
> ALL THAT DIRT OF THE TIRE . :biggrin:
> *


The funny thing is I did that after.... My storage unit isnt paved just dirt road had to save it from the snow.......


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Dec 25 2009, 02:39 PM~16088322
> *The funny thing is I did that after.... My storage unit isnt paved just dirt road had to save it from the snow.......
> *


TAKE A NEW PIC WITH IT CLEAN WHEN YOU GO BACK TO YOUR STORAGE :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Dec 25 2009, 02:47 PM~16088376
> *TAKE A NEW PIC WITH IT CLEAN WHEN YOU GO BACK TO YOUR STORAGE  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


After christmas dog I will have it delivered right here homie right now I gotta get back to my drinking........ :biggrin:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 25 2009, 02:31 PM~16088267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Dec 25 2009, 02:56 PM~16088466
> *After christmas dog I will have it delivered right here homie right now I gotta get back to my drinking........ :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

so do these have headlights adjusters? one of mine is pointing up?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 25 2009, 05:59 PM~16089168
> *so do these have headlights adjusters? one of mine is pointing up?
> *


allen wrench screws on top and inside sides. Top is what you want to mess with. If its WAY off and the headlight doesnt look positioned wrong then the bulb is in crooked.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Dec 25 2009, 09:04 PM~16090182
> *allen wrench screws on top and inside sides.  Top is what you want to mess with.  If its WAY off and the headlight doesnt look positioned wrong then the bulb is in crooked.
> *


ill see tomorrow.. but i was looking for that allen acreww and couldnt see.. that is why i wasnt sure if they were adjustable or not


----------



## morpheus (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 25 2009, 05:31 PM~16088267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!! What color is that??


----------



## morpheus (Apr 9, 2003)

here is my 93. Hope to be hittin the streets mid 2010.


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: Keep it up....


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 19 2009, 02:14 PM~16029344
> *I think it makes this car stands out and lowriding is about customizing a car the way the owner likes it. But if someone would have put a blower on a cadillac fleetwood on the east coast, I'm pretty sure all the lowriding world would have made fun of this guy since lowriding is purely a geographic thing when it comes to setting trends. If you do something new to a car and you are from the West Coast, it's bad ass but if you do the samething and you are from the East Coast or even worse, from another country, it's fucking wack...That is a sad thing about lowriding but we have to live with it. I personally like that blower there and give prop to the owner of that Lac for coming out with something new and original never done on a fleet...I think it's a real nice touch!!!    The other thing is the more you customize a car, you risk displeasing more people but others will love it more too but at the end, you do it for yourself... Always easy to go with the conservative OG look on a lolo...  This is one of a kind lac right here and it stands out...Love it!!!!
> 
> *


Dave, I agree with you 100%. It's like that Lincoln Towncar on the eastcoast (forgot which clubs its in) with the chevy motor swap. That's pretty dope to me, but a lot of people talked shit about it, said it was "pointless" etc, but shit, at the end of the day it's dude car, his money, his idea, his own "masterpiece". everybody need to "get there" with this whole "respect" thang.

EaZy


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by morpheus_@Dec 25 2009, 08:24 PM~16090281
> *Nice!!!! What color is that??
> *


   brown :biggrin:


----------



## caddydaddy80 (Nov 21, 2004)

> How many one here are running 13 x7 daytons on thier bigbodies?
> Any major problems?Or should I stick to 14x6's???
> [/quotI RUN 13X7'S ALL DAY NO PROBLEM 3 WHEELING OR ANYTHING!! :biggrin:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

I RUN 13X7 ZENITHS ALL DAY ON MINE!


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 25 2009, 03:31 PM~16088267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That bitch sexy :cheesy:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Dec 18 2009, 10:05 PM~16025311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Im not a orange fan at all but I like that paint scheme  





P.S: Oh shit son...its a dodge dynasty in the background :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Dec 25 2009, 09:04 PM~16090182
> *allen wrench screws on top and inside sides.  Top is what you want to mess with.  If its WAY off and the headlight doesnt look positioned wrong then the bulb is in crooked.
> *


thanks i got it :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Dec 26 2009, 01:04 AM~16091606
> *Dave, I agree with you 100%.  It's like that Lincoln Towncar on the eastcoast (forgot which clubs its in) with the chevy motor swap.  That's pretty dope to me, but a lot of people talked shit about it, said it was "pointless" etc, but shit, at the end of the day it's dude car, his money, his idea, his own "masterpiece".  everybody need to "get there" with this whole "respect" thang.
> 
> EaZy
> *


believe me if that guy would have done that same swap on the West Coast, it would have been absolutely badass...Go figure...There are a few non written rules in lowriding and one of them is the fact that it is geographical when it comes to coming out with new never done before stuff...You do one thing and you are from the East Coast, it's wack but the same exact thing from the West Coast is absolutely badass... :0 But who cares at the end... :biggrin:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 27 2009, 10:57 AM~16100887
> *believe me if that guy would have done that same swap on the West Coast, it would have been absolutely badass...Go figure...There are a few non written rules in lowriding and one of them is the fact that it is geographical when it comes to coming out with new never done before stuff...You do one thing and you are from the East Coast, it's wack but the same exact thing from the West Coast is absolutely badass... :0  But who cares at the end... :biggrin:
> *


JUST LOWRIDE! HATERS WILL ALWAYS BE THERE HATING THATS THEIR JOB


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Dec 27 2009, 11:18 AM~16101018
> *JUST LOWRIDE! HATERS WILL ALWAYS BE THERE HATING THATS THEIR JOB
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Hey is that compressor for the air ride suppose to run with the car off? If i dont drive it for a couple days it wears down the battery. Its cold here and the shocks probably loose air quicker. Im thinking of running a relay to it off of an ignition powered wire so it will only run with the car on. Right now I pulled the level control fuse under the hood so it wont run while its sitting.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Dec 27 2009, 01:18 PM~16101018
> *JUST LOWRIDE! HATERS WILL ALWAYS BE THERE HATING THATS THEIR JOB
> 
> *


that's right!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Dec 25 2009, 01:53 PM~16087996
> *How many one here are running 13 x7 daytons on thier bigbodies?
> Any major problems?Or should I stick to 14x6's???
> *


I am running 13 inch real 72's and lay the ass down just fine..............


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Dec 27 2009, 10:42 AM~16100800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The baddest fleetwood on *The Planet SmackaHoe!*


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Aug 6 2009, 05:38 PM~14696133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Dec 27 2009, 05:36 PM~16103373
> *I am running 13 inch real 72's and lay the ass down just fine..............
> *


 
Thanx for all the replies,I've decided to go with 13x7's,not sure if z's or d'z yet.
I was just concerned with rubbing in the rear.


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Dec 27 2009, 10:42 AM~16100800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS THE 1ST DAY I BROKE OUT THE LAC  NEW YEARS 2008 :biggrin:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTTT


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Dec 26 2009, 04:58 PM~16095642
> *I RUN 13X7 ZENITHS ALL DAY ON MINE!
> *


how much air pressure are you running? those of you running 13's


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

can i get some pics of diff caddy rear ends, or what is the diff in the 93-94-95-96, my 94 seems diff from some of the others i've seen? thanks


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Dec 27 2009, 06:21 PM~16104181
> *
> Thanx for all the replies,I've decided to go with 13x7's,not sure if z's or d'z yet.
> I was just concerned with rubbing in the rear.
> *


i dont know anyone with z's but i bet they tuck just fine
I used to run chinas, waste of time and tires!!!!, its worth it to run quality wheels
You will be happier in the long run


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Dec 27 2009, 02:28 PM~16102492
> *Hey is that compressor for the air ride suppose to run with the car off? If i dont drive it for a couple days it wears down the battery. Its cold here and the shocks probably loose air quicker.  Im thinking of running a relay to it off of an ignition powered wire so it will only run with the car on. Right now I pulled the level control fuse under the hood so it wont run while its sitting.
> *


My Big body does the samething thing


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Dec 26 2009, 06:11 PM~16095737
> *Im not a orange fan at all but I like that paint scheme
> P.S: Oh shit son...its a dodge dynasty in the background :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


a girl used to drive one of them when i was younger, the DY on the emblem on the trunk broke off so it was just known as the NASTY :rofl:

another one of my friends had one of them 10+ years ago and it was ordered from the factory with the stronger minivan motor in it, it was a rare piece and pretty fast


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...albumId=2682120 cant get photobucket to work but hers my 95 fleet


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Dec 27 2009, 02:28 PM~16102492
> *Hey is that compressor for the air ride suppose to run with the car off? If i dont drive it for a couple days it wears down the battery. Its cold here and the shocks probably loose air quicker.  Im thinking of running a relay to it off of an ignition powered wire so it will only run with the car on. Right now I pulled the level control fuse under the hood so it wont run while its sitting.
> *



just pull out the fuse


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94 fleet_@Dec 28 2009, 07:56 PM~16113940
> *just pull out the fuse
> *


That's what I did


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

hey anyone know where or what years share the same hood ornament as the 93-96 big bodies?


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Dec 28 2009, 11:13 PM~16117774
> *hey anyone know where or what years share the same hood ornament as the 93-96 big bodies?
> *


EBAY......


----------



## kadillak_driver (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Dec 28 2009, 10:38 AM~16110101
> *can i get some pics of diff caddy rear ends, or what is the diff in the 93-94-95-96, my 94 seems diff from some of the others i've seen? thanks
> *



1993 - NO LT1, door rear view mirrors mounted on door skin NOT THE DOOR 
FRAME, square type air bag on steering wheel

1994 - LT1 MOTOR , door rear view mirrors mounted on door skin NOT THE DOOR FRAME

1995- LT1 MOTOR, rear view mirrors mounted on door frame.

1996 - LT1 motor, rear view mirrors mounted on door frame and only year of daytime running lights

There are alot of other little interior things that seperate each year but theats the ones you can tell right away from the outside


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadillac-Fl...Q5fTrucks#v4-37


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Dec 28 2009, 11:38 AM~16110101
> *can i get some pics of diff caddy rear ends, or what is the diff in the 93-94-95-96, my 94 seems diff from some of the others i've seen? thanks
> *


my 96 has the tow package so it has 3.42 gears instead of the 2.93s in the brougham or ~2.33 (or something around that) in the base fleets, but Im pretty sure its the same rear end as all the others just different gears in them.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Need some info you guys. Does anyone know what bumper shocks can be used on a 1995 Fleetwood? Never see 93-96 fleetwoods in the yards around here and need to know if 80's bumper shocks can be used for the front bumper?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS+Dec 27 2009, 03:28 PM~16102492-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea my lincoln does the same thing but its just leveling out the car. cadillacs dont have that on/off switch in the trunk? i know on towncars they do. ive never had a problem wit it killin the battery though. unless 1 of ur bags has a slow leak in it and the compressor is constantly coming on cuz of that.


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

now thats a mother fucken lowrider


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 29 2009, 01:07 PM~16122239
> *yea my lincoln does the same thing but its just leveling out the car. cadillacs dont have that on/off switch in the trunk? i know on towncars they do. ive never had a problem wit it killin the battery though. unless 1 of ur bags has a slow leak in it and the compressor is constantly coming on cuz of that.
> *


lincolns have air bags, caddys have air shocks. Shocks only add a inch or 2 to the height of the car, not as bad as air bags that hold the whole car up. So I took the fuse out days ago and it dont run, it dropped an inch or two but not bad, plus no SES light to bother with.
It doesnt leak, my car was just being weighed down by a foot of snow on it plus cold weather so it kept trying to raise the car im sure. It was shipped to me and for 3 days it was on a truck wenched down and it tried to raise up then too and ran the battery down. My 2000 dts the compressor only runs when the car is on, thats why i wondered if this 96 was supposed to be running with the car off. Guess it is, so if im not gonna drive it for a few days ill pull the fuse.


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Dec 17 2009, 10:07 PM~16016150
> *HOTROD, LOWROD, LOWRIDER CALL IT WHAT U WANT IT'S MY LAC ..ON THE RACE TRACK ON  THE STREETS IN AND OUT OF SHOWS IS THE WAY I ROLL...WITH A MAJESTICS DELANO PLACA  ...AND YES IT IS LUXURY WITH A TASTE OF SPEED..AND THE WAY I SEE IT THERE IS NO POINTLESS IN LOWRIDING
> 
> 
> ...


amen 2 that!!!!

REL SHIT THE NEW BREED OV RYDERS!!!! 

:worship: :worship:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Dec 29 2009, 12:35 PM~16121935
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadillac-Fl...Q5fTrucks#v4-37
> 
> 
> *


smooth out the rear door and shave the handles in the back and that will look clean :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

anyone ridin on 14s .. how much air pressure yall use?


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Dec 29 2009, 01:20 PM~16122344
> *lincolns have air bags, caddys have air shocks.  Shocks only add a inch or 2 to the height of the car, not as bad as air bags that hold the whole car up.  So I took the fuse out days ago and it dont run, it dropped an inch or two but not bad, plus no SES light to bother with.
> It doesnt leak, my car was just being weighed down by a foot of snow on it plus cold weather so it kept trying to raise the car im sure.  It was shipped to me and for 3 days it was on a truck wenched down and it tried to raise up then too and ran the battery down.  My 2000 dts the compressor only runs when the car is on, thats why i wondered if this 96 was supposed to be running with the car off.  Guess it is, so if im not gonna drive it for a few days ill pull the fuse.
> *


oh ok got cha bro.. yea air bags can suck esp when they give out.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Dec 29 2009, 08:34 PM~16126710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

"SUGA FREE"


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kadillak_driver_@Dec 29 2009, 03:55 AM~16119322
> *1993 - NO LT1, door rear view mirrors mounted on door skin NOT THE DOOR
> FRAME, square type air bag on steering wheel
> 
> ...


Thanks but I'm noticing on my 94 that the rear passenger tail light housing is one piece like you find on the devilles..I was at a junkyard the other day saw a fleetwood that had 2 seperate sections. The piece that holds the light and a seperate piece with the reverse light.......


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Dec 29 2009, 02:59 AM~16118333
> *EBAY......
> *


i have looked on ebay all they have is new gold ones i want a chrome one.


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 29 2009, 08:33 PM~16126708
> *anyone ridin on 14s .. how much air pressure yall use?
> *


i run 40 psi on mine


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 29 2009, 09:52 PM~16127671
> *My club Presidents ride "SUGA FREE"
> 
> 
> ...


nice color


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Dec 28 2009, 09:43 AM~16109380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that flacos car? the one maurice came down to touch?


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Dec 29 2009, 10:03 PM~16128633
> *i have looked on ebay all they have is new gold ones i want a chrome one.
> *


HUM....LET ME THINK ABOUT THIS ONE WHICH ONES ARE THE ONES YOU NEED....I TOOK ALL MY CHROMES ONE AND REPLACE THEM WITH GOLD.....THEY ALL IN PERFECT CONDITIONS.....


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Dec 29 2009, 07:34 PM~16126710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MOFO LOOKS BAD ANY MORE PICS?????


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Lac of Respect, BOSSHAWG

:biggrin:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Dec 27 2009, 11:42 AM~16100800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass.......period.


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 30 2009, 12:25 PM~16132863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS PICS BRO!! THANKS FOR POSTING THEM. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Dec 29 2009, 11:35 AM~16121935
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadillac-Fl...Q5fTrucks#v4-37
> 
> 
> *



im a caddy boii but DAM THAT SHYT UGLY :nono: :banghead: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 30 2009, 10:25 AM~16132863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

*Just got this. *


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 30 2009, 10:25 AM~16132863
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good, i dont know what one i like better


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 30 2009, 11:19 AM~16133312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Dec 30 2009, 12:12 PM~16133865
> *:cheesy:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## GoodTimesFL (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 29 2009, 10:52 PM~16127671
> *My club Presidents ride "SUGA FREE"
> 
> 
> ...



damn thats how i was going to paint my....


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## GoodTimesFL (Sep 6, 2007)

getting down...going to crome the front out


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

T9T4T


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 30 2009, 02:19 PM~16133312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Dec 30 2009, 11:43 PM~16139982
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I DONT KNOW I LIKE MORE...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Dec 30 2009, 10:43 PM~16139982
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn she's hot.. 


oh yea the girl looks good too :cheesy: lol they both sexy as fuck


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 30 2009, 11:19 AM~16133312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Dec 30 2009, 08:43 PM~16139982
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*DAMN RICK!!!!!!!! THE BIG BODY AND THE SUPER MODEL LOOKING REAL GOOD..........*  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Dec 30 2009, 08:05 PM~16137915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats real clean homie question how did u get the top of raditor made of the Cadillac emblem


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Dec 30 2009, 10:43 PM~16139982
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey do you still have the chrome trim with the buttons from yer old phantom top?? or does Joe have it??


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Dec 30 2009, 11:52 AM~16132262
> *HUM....LET ME THINK ABOUT THIS ONE WHICH ONES ARE THE ONES YOU NEED....I TOOK ALL MY CHROMES ONE AND REPLACE THEM WITH GOLD.....THEY ALL IN PERFECT CONDITIONS.....
> *


 i just need the hood ornament.


----------



## POKEY64 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 30 2009, 12:51 PM~16133072
> *Just got this.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Dec 30 2009, 11:13 PM~16141375
> *Hey do you still have the chrome trim with the buttons from yer old phantom top?? or does Joe have it??
> *


i think joe had them...not sure


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Dec 30 2009, 10:48 PM~16141017
> *DAMN RICK!!!!!!!! THE BIG BODY AND THE SUPER MODEL LOOKING REAL GOOD..........    :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 29 2009, 11:22 PM~16129694
> *is that flacos car? the one maurice came down to touch?
> *


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 30 2009, 10:51 AM~16133072
> *Just got this.
> 
> 
> ...



Majestics built


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## i rep (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Dec 31 2009, 09:59 AM~16144329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Dec 31 2009, 09:59 AM~16144329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Dec 28 2009, 09:43 AM~16109380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 30 2009, 11:51 AM~16133072
> *Just got this.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Dec 30 2009, 08:05 PM~16137915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what year is this caddy that it has a fan on it. i thought they all had electric fans?


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

B


> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Jan 1 2010, 09:17 AM~16152280
> *what year is this caddy that it has a fan on it. i thought they all had electric fans?
> *


Looks like a 93 I seen some caddys with a fan and a electric fan


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac+Jan 1 2010, 09:17 AM~16152280-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it has a fan then it has more Torque and HP from the factory. Basically means it just has what GM called a Towing Package!


----------



## 619SIXFOUR (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 30 2009, 08:22 PM~15518623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck....... :0


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 1 2010, 11:37 AM~16152987
> *If it has a fan then it has more Torque and HP from the factory. Basically means it just has what GM called a Towing Package!
> *


DAMN SOMETHING NEW I LEARNED :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Dec 30 2009, 11:13 PM~16141375
> *Hey do you still have the chrome trim with the buttons from yer old phantom top?? or does Joe have it??
> *


STILL HAVE IT PM SENT


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 29 2009, 11:52 PM~16127671
> *My club Presidents ride "SUGA FREE"
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 30 2009, 08:20 PM~15518614
> *Just about done with my fleet
> 
> 
> ...


DAM, i am lost for words this is so nice, im gonna throw away my fleetwood now.................... j/k very nice job, very classy looking car


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Dec 31 2009, 10:59 AM~16144329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AND I DID ALL THAT WORK IN MY BACK YARD.MISS THAT CADDY


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 1 2010, 12:37 PM~16152987
> *If it has a fan then it has more Torque and HP from the factory. Basically means it just has what GM called a Towing Package!
> *


I have the towing package, no more hp or torque from anywhere ive read, just 3.42 gears compared to 2.93 in regular broughams and 2.33 or something in base fleets. Plus heavy duty cooling system and a tow cable in my trunk. was a $200 option


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 1 2010, 07:37 PM~16156089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 what happened?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 1 2010, 09:47 PM~16156177
> *:0  what happened?
> *


Dont no homie...he's one of the homies from myspace...I know he's a big "M"member


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 1 2010, 06:49 PM~16156189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dammmm dats gota fuckin suck ......


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 1 2010, 09:53 PM~16156226
> *Dammmm dats gota fuckin suck ......
> *


YA man he just postd these today so Im thinkin he was on his way to the picnic & this just happend...He just painted the car & all


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 1 2010, 06:37 PM~16156089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Broke and axle shaft? Did he have a reinforced rear end?


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 1 2010, 09:49 PM~16156189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that would suck.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Jan 1 2010, 10:56 PM~16156739
> *Broke and axle shaft?  Did he have a reinforced rear end?
> *


DONT NO????


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 1 2010, 08:51 PM~16156215
> *Dont no homie...he's one of the homies from myspace...I know he's a big "M"member
> *


i think his name is big tone.i forgot his layitlow name but i remember he was selling that caddy here before.


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Jan 1 2010, 09:17 AM~16152280
> *what year is this caddy that it has a fan on it. i thought they all had electric fans?
> *


Some Fleetwoods did come with clutch fans but the only ones I've seen all came from the East-coast. Probably a coincidence.

Mine did have electric fans but I like the old school look so I swapped fans w/ a Suburban.


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Jan 1 2010, 07:56 PM~16156739
> *Broke and axle shaft?  Did he have a reinforced rear end?
> *


LOOKS LIKE THE WHEEL PULLED THE DRUM CASE OFF....THE BRAKES N SHIT ARE STILL ON THERE


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jan 1 2010, 10:20 PM~16158070
> *LOOKS LIKE THE WHEEL PULLED THE DRUM CASE OFF....THE BRAKES N SHIT ARE STILL ON THERE
> *


If the axle snaps, the wheel, drum and half shaft come right out as one assembly. Would've been badass if Fleetwood had full floating axles. :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Jan 1 2010, 10:16 PM~16157382
> *Some Fleetwoods did come with clutch fans but the only ones I've seen all came from the East-coast. Probably a coincidence.
> 
> Mine did have electric fans but I like the old school look so I swapped fans w/ a Suburban.
> *


yea mine came from massachusets. It doesnt make sense though, with the clutch fan fleets are known to warm up slower when its 0 outside but they are mostly on the cold east coast. Mine does take a little longer to warm up too cuz that fan is running no matter if its 0 or 80


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

hey i got this problem with my interior lights. They stay on!!! i have to pull the fuse to turn them off. anybody know why they do that. it started after we tore the car apart for paint. is there a sensor that turns them off?????


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 1 2010, 06:37 PM~16156089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Jan 2 2010, 11:02 AM~16160965
> *hey i got this problem with my interior lights. They stay on!!! i have to pull the fuse to turn them off. anybody know why they do that. it started after we tore the car apart for paint. is there a sensor that turns them off?????
> *


X2 i got no fuse in there right now


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Jan 2 2010, 11:02 AM~16160965
> *hey i got this problem with my interior lights. They stay on!!! i have to pull the fuse to turn them off. anybody know why they do that. it started after we tore the car apart for paint. is there a sensor that turns them off?????
> *


i barely got the rim put in that kit you hooked me up with


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Jan 2 2010, 01:34 PM~16161608
> *i barely got the rim put in that kit you hooked me up with
> *



thats tight homie. shoot some picks of the way it looks brotha. so do u know what could be the problem with the interior lights??


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jan 1 2010, 07:32 PM~16156027
> *I have the towing package, no more hp or torque from anywhere ive read, just 3.42 gears compared to 2.93 in regular broughams and 2.33 or something in base fleets.  Plus heavy duty cooling system and a tow cable in my trunk. was a $200 option
> *


yea those fleetwoods have a diffrent fan shroud than a regular fleet :cheesy:


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 2 2010, 01:52 PM~16161754
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Saw this Caddy up close and got dam this sucka is bad. u have to see it up close to get all the details it has. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Jan 2 2010, 12:02 PM~16160965
> *hey i got this problem with my interior lights. They stay on!!! i have to pull the fuse to turn them off. anybody know why they do that. it started after we tore the car apart for paint. is there a sensor that turns them off?????
> *



can anyone help me wit this problem???


----------



## cadillacslick (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Jan 2 2010, 01:20 PM~16161990
> *can anyone help me wit this problem???
> *


the interior lights work off negative current from the door switches. check all the latches on the doors to make sure there all going in and out. if not its like you having a door open all the time and the car doesnt know there shut. also I know it sounds stupid but make sure the light switch knob didnt get turned on by accident. hope maybe this helps its got to be something stupid reguardless dont go tearing the car apart.


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Jan 2 2010, 04:20 PM~16161990
> *can anyone help me wit this problem???
> *


check and make sure that all the power lock and window switches are hooked up cause i know if they are not the lights will stay .


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cadillacslick+Jan 2 2010, 03:01 PM~16162268-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you both for your help im go mess with it now. first thing i thought of was that light switch knob and thats not stupid cause it could of happen lol. but thats not it.


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Jan 2 2010, 12:41 PM~16161658
> *thats tight homie. shoot some picks of the way it looks brotha. so do u know what could be the problem with the interior lights??
> *


no, i got the same problem, maybe a code???


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Jan 2 2010, 04:15 PM~16162697
> *thank you both for your help im go mess with it now. first thing i thought of was that light switch knob and thats not stupid cause it could of happen lol. but thats not it.
> *



hey homie i had a similar issue after someone tried to break into my shit starting with the lock cylinder. the retaining clip for the lock cylinder has a grounded plunger attached to it that need to be snugged up or the circuit will remain open - along with your interior lights, if this is the problem. hope that helps


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Jan 2 2010, 02:20 PM~16161990
> *can anyone help me wit this problem???
> *


i had this problem my trunk lid latch was broke and would not drowdown close so the lights would stay on like a door was open . make sure your key works first cause if you unplug the wrong wire the romote wont pop the trenk open and u will have to get in from the back seat i hope this helps .


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Looking Good Brother!!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

"THE 1st 2dr HARD TOP BIG BODY" <span style=\'color:navy\'>*~Majestics~* DOES IT AGAIN...</span>


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 3 2010, 01:34 AM~16167681
> *"THE 1st 2dr HARD TOP BIG BODY" <span style=\'color:navy\'>~Majestics~ DOES IT AGAIN...</span>
> 
> 
> ...


    
Wudup Kricket???


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Jan 3 2010, 02:35 AM~16167933
> *
> Wudup Kricket???
> *


Nothing here!  :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 3 2010, 03:34 AM~16167681
> *"THE 1st 2dr HARD TOP BIG BODY" <span style=\'color:navy\'>~Majestics~ DOES IT AGAIN...</span>
> 
> 
> ...


  :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

is that's paperchaser's...........


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 3 2010, 03:34 AM~16167681
> *"THE 1st 2dr HARD TOP BIG BODY" <span style=\'color:navy\'>~Majestics~ DOES IT AGAIN...</span>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 3 2010, 11:02 AM~16169402
> *is that's paperchaser's...........
> *


 :nosad: 
NO THAT 2 DOOR IS RAY'S FROM OUR SFV CHAPTER .
MINE WILL BE COMING OUT SOON , IT'S AT THE PAINT
SHOP RIGHT NOW GETTING DONE .


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 3 2010, 12:32 PM~16170015
> *:nosad:
> NO THAT 2 DOOR IS RAY'S FROM OUR SFV CHAPTER .
> MINE WILL BE COMING OUT SOON , IT'S AT THE PAINT
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 3 2010, 02:32 PM~16170015
> *:nosad:
> NO THAT 2 DOOR IS RAY'S FROM OUR SFV CHAPTER .
> MINE WILL BE COMING OUT SOON , IT'S AT THE PAINT
> ...


Levi is painting it?


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Jan 2 2010, 01:20 PM~16161990
> *can anyone help me wit this problem???
> *


I have the same issue to I just pulled the fuse for now but does your cars alarm go off on its own? Mine does if the car is sitting in the cold the interior light comes on and the alarm comes on after :angry:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Got a quick question, might be a stupid one, but I really don't know. One of the homeboys is selling me his 5th wheel, but it came off a Cutlass. I put it up to my Fleetwood's rear bumper, and that thing isn't even taller than my trunk lid. It looks tiny! I know they make a bigger one, and a smaller one, well this is the smaller one (the one with a 14 inch cap in it). I guess my question is, and I just want to make sure, the kit that people use on Fleetwoods is the 15 inch Continental kit?? :dunno: Thank in advance.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NO NAME-_@Jan 3 2010, 04:00 PM~16171193
> *Got a quick question, might be a stupid one, but I really don't know. One of the homeboys is selling me his 5th wheel, but it came off a Cutlass. I put it up to my Fleetwood's rear bumper, and that thing isn't even taller than my trunk lid. It looks tiny! I know they make a bigger one, and a smaller one, well this is the smaller one (the one with a 14 inch cap in it). I guess my question is, and I just want to make sure, the kit that people use on Fleetwoods is the 15 inch Continental kit?? :dunno: Thank in advance.
> *


i think they look right on fleetwoods and too big on cutlass's lol


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jan 3 2010, 02:23 PM~16171373
> *i think they look right on fleetwoods and too big on cutlass's lol
> *


The 14 inch ones? :dunno:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 2 2010, 12:52 PM~16161754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much air are you running on those tires???


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

A few more Shots of "SUGA FREE" * PRESIDENT OF URBAN LEGENDS CAR CLUB*


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

DAMN I'M FEELIN THE CHROME TRIM AROUND THE WINDOWS, AND THOSE QUARTER WINDOW SIDE MARKER LIGHTS ARE A NICE TOUCH


----------



## lime mojito (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Jan 3 2010, 04:35 PM~16171872
> *DAMN I'M FEELIN THE CHROME TRIM AROUND THE WINDOWS, AND THOSE QUARTER WINDOW SIDE MARKER LIGHTS ARE A NICE TOUCH
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

i am diggin that chrome trim on the windshield also the back..very nice.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## califas (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 3 2010, 02:34 AM~16167681
> *"THE 1st 2dr HARD TOP BIG BODY" <span style=\'color:navy\'>~Majestics~ DOES IT AGAIN...</span>
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :worship: :h5: :thumbsup: NICE


----------



## morpheus (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lime mojito_@Jan 3 2010, 09:05 PM~16172718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!! Looks very similar to how mine is gonna look. Mine has the vinyl top but i think i wanna take that top off. Yours has a cleaner look


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Jan 3 2010, 11:21 PM~16175647
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

shitty camera phone pic


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Jan 4 2010, 12:21 AM~16175647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anyone know where to get the led taillights from? :dunno:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Jan 2 2010, 01:18 PM~16161975
> *Saw this Caddy up close and got dam this sucka is bad. u have to see it up close to get all the details it has.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 3 2010, 01:23 AM~16167624
> *Looking Good Brother!!!
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 1 2010, 07:49 PM~16156189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats the homie tones car his rear axle broke off  he will be out soon again


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

Does anyone remember the pics of the black big body on Escalade rims? If you have it can you post the pic again? Thanks! i went through 300 pages and called it quits.


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 3 2010, 01:34 AM~16167681
> *"THE 1st 2dr HARD TOP BIG BODY" <span style=\'color:navy\'>~Majestics~ DOES IT AGAIN...</span>
> 
> 
> ...


Love it     really nice


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Jan 4 2010, 12:35 PM~16179269
> *Does anyone remember the pics of the black big body on Escalade rims? If you have it can you post the pic again? Thanks! i went through 300 pages and called it quits.
> *


thats Double O caddy :biggrin: i posted that caddy on this topic, he on dubs and above topic


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

japan :cheesy:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

damm wht happen ,i was just with tone on the 210,but the lac did not look like that!!!
:dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Jan 4 2010, 11:53 AM~16179420
> *thats Double O caddy :biggrin: i posted that caddy on this topic, he on dubs and above topic
> *


thanks.


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 4 2010, 11:31 AM~16179218
> *thats the homie tones car his rear axle broke off   he will be out soon again
> *


My Question is was his axle reinforced? And how heavy was his set-up (8batts 10 batts)
just curious cause I dont want that happening to me or any other rider........


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Jan 4 2010, 10:14 AM~16178075
> *anyone know where to get the led taillights from? :dunno:
> *


Once the search is working, type in LED under this topic. It has been posted by me and others... cannot seem to find the link at the moment. You can also make your own, like NeNe did.  Good luck and post pics when your done.


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

some rides from salt lake city just some different club lacs that i took pics of enjoy


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Jan 4 2010, 02:24 PM~16180103
> *My Question is was his axle reinforced?  And how heavy was his set-up (8batts 10 batts)
> just curious cause I dont want that happening to me or any other rider........
> *


NOPE NOT REINFORCED AT ALL I THINK 8 BATTERIES


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 4 2010, 03:50 PM~16180316
> *Once the search is working, type in LED under this topic. It has been posted by me and others... cannot seem to find the link at the moment. You can also make your own, like NeNe did.    Good luck and post pics when your done.
> *


THANKS, DO YOU KNOW NENE, IF SO MAYBE YOU CAN ASK HIM IF HE WANTS TO MAKE ANOTHER SET TO SELL? :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Jan 4 2010, 05:00 PM~16180966
> *THANKS, DO YOU KNOW NENE, IF SO MAYBE YOU CAN ASK HIM IF HE WANTS TO MAKE ANOTHER SET TO SELL? :biggrin:  :dunno:
> *


No, but he is under NeNe1... just posted in the last couple of days.


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Jan 3 2010, 03:49 PM~16171549
> *how much air are you running on those tires???
> *


45lbs


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 3 2010, 01:34 AM~16167681
> *"THE 1st 2dr HARD TOP BIG BODY" <span style=\'color:navy\'>~Majestics~ DOES IT AGAIN...</span>
> 
> 
> ...


thats bad as fuck!


----------



## BIGTONE661 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Jan 4 2010, 12:24 PM~16180103
> *My Question is was his axle reinforced?  And how heavy was his set-up (8batts 10 batts)
> just curious cause I dont want that happening to me or any other rider........
> *


I HAVE 3 PUMPS 10 BATERIES. NO WAS NOT REINFORCED YET SETUP WAS JUST INSTAILED THE NIGHT BEFORE. SWITCES HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH IT. IVE HAD THE CAR A YEAR IT WAS MY FIRST TIME "EVER" "EVER" DRIVEING IT. WAS TOWED EVERYWHERE. IT WAS JUST A BAD AXEL.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Jan 4 2010, 11:55 AM~16179433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

FOR SALE...JOLLY RANCHER AND 5 BUX AND U CAN TAKE IT!!!!!! :0


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 4 2010, 02:51 PM~16180870
> *NOPE NOT REINFORCED AT ALL I THINK 8 BATTERIES
> *


Good looking out I am gonna do mine now I only have 6batts and a heavy speaker box I aint taking no chances.........


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONE661_@Jan 4 2010, 03:49 PM~16181410
> *I HAVE 3 PUMPS 10 BATERIES. NO WAS NOT REINFORCED YET SETUP WAS JUST INSTAILED THE NIGHT BEFORE. SWITCES HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH IT. IVE HAD THE CAR A YEAR IT WAS MY FIRST TIME "EVER" "EVER" DRIVEING IT. WAS TOWED EVERYWHERE. IT WAS JUST A BAD AXEL.
> *


Weight from batteries and pumps plays a major roll on an axle it flexes....... I only have 6batts and subs and other riders that drive behind me tell me my axle flexes and I have seen another big body with your set up loose an axle but luckly it was in the looked up position and didnt shoot out all the way.......


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 3 2010, 11:53 PM~16176597
> *
> *


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

A tiny pic from tiny pic...... :biggrin:


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702+Jan 4 2010, 12:35 PM~16179269-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.customclassic.com/


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 3 2010, 11:53 PM~16176597
> *
> *


SICK ASS LAC :0 :0


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Jan 3 2010, 06:35 PM~16171872
> *DAMN I'M FEELIN THE CHROME TRIM AROUND THE WINDOWS, AND THOSE QUARTER WINDOW SIDE MARKER LIGHTS ARE A NICE TOUCH
> 
> 
> ...



That's clean and the patterns are cool


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jan 4 2010, 08:21 PM~16183119
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: thanks.


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Jan 5 2010, 11:16 AM~16190135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Jan 5 2010, 10:16 AM~16190135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks sick!


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Jan 5 2010, 12:16 PM~16190135
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Jan 5 2010, 10:16 AM~16190135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats bad as fuck!! thats paints unreal


----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Jan 5 2010, 10:16 AM~16190135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Jan 4 2010, 12:55 PM~16179433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

T9T4T


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Jan 5 2010, 07:46 PM~16195766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 POST MORE :0


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

TTT


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jan 5 2010, 09:58 PM~16197160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who did that leafing and pinstripe? looks good


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER+Dec 31 2009, 09:48 AM~16144243-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 * Very well built to. * :thumbsup:


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jan 5 2010, 08:58 PM~16197160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jan 4 2010, 06:21 PM~16183119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks! I appreciate it


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> http://www.customclassic.com/


i dnt like big bodies on big rims but this bitch bad ass fuk real clean homie



>


wuts da name of both of these colors that shit look sicc :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

quote=CUZICAN,Jan 5 2010, 07:40 PM~16194863]
















[/quote]
another clean ass Lac whoever owns this i give u :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: 
TTT for them Lacs real talk gotta love them big bodies


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

quote=CUZICAN,Jan 5 2010, 07:40 PM~16194863]
















[/quote]
another clean ass Lac whoever owns this i give u :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: 
TTT for them Lacs real talk gotta love them big bodies
[/quote]


The Tall skinny one in the middle. PRESIDENT OF THE URBAN LEGENDS.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

I got to see this Cadi in person in MD and it was very clean! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

BIG SPANK got one of the Cleanest Lacs around! Paint still looks wet!!!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

*~Majestics~ Japan Chapter*


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 5 2010, 11:54 PM~16199771
> *I got to see this Cadi in person in MD and it was very clean!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



Mad Respect Right thur homie.  Comin from the King of the Cadillacs. *M*ad Respect Kricket


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jan 6 2010, 12:03 AM~16199873
> *Mad Respect Right thur homie.   Comin from the King of the Cadillacs. Mad Respect Kricket
> *


Homie deserves it! That was a clean ass Lac!!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 6 2010, 12:30 AM~16200087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Lac-of-Respect, Lac of Respect

:0


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 6 2010, 07:57 AM~16201462
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Lac-of-Respect, Lac of Respect
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 6 2010, 09:57 AM~16201462
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Lac-of-Respect, Lac of Respect
> 
> ...


x10000000000000000 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 6 2010, 12:24 AM~16200044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I THINK YOUR CAR IS THE #1 LAC OUT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 6 2010, 01:58 AM~16199819
> *~Majestics~ Japan Chapter</span>
> <img src=\'http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/9499/o0640048010339325657.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *



<span style=\'color:green\'>I know you have more pics... people tend to forget about the International chapters if we never see pics. :0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jan 5 2010, 09:31 PM~16197686
> * Very well built to.   :thumbsup:
> *


I know , that's why I said it.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Jan 6 2010, 10:32 AM~16202874
> *I THINK YOUR CAR IS THE #1 LAC OUT THERE :biggrin:
> *


its an m thang :biggrin:


----------



## str8chillen (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 2 2009, 02:14 PM~15847898
> *Finally got around to painting mine.  Still got a long way to go but here it is.  Sorry for the big pics, I don't know how to resize them.
> 
> 
> ...


looking clean as hell!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 6 2010, 03:38 PM~16204263
> *
> 
> 
> ...



bout time :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 6 2010, 02:44 PM~16204315
> *bout time :biggrin:
> *


Bout time to sell it now...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nice...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 6 2010, 02:38 PM~16204263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 6 2010, 12:24 AM~16200044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 6 2010, 04:47 PM~16204349
> *Bout time to sell it now...
> 
> 
> ...


How much? :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jan 6 2010, 01:54 PM~16203920
> *I know , that's why I said it.
> *


 :uh: I hope you are not implying that I said I built it. I give credit where credit is due. *Nene/Majestics **built a solid car*,:worship: & I was lucky enough to get it. Take care & godbless.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jan 6 2010, 05:11 PM~16205872
> *:uh:  I hope you are not implying that I said I built it. I give credit where credit is due. Nene/Majestics built a solid car,:worship:  & I was lucky enough to get it.  Take care & godbless.
> *



I KNOW WHO BUILT IT ,U KNOW WHO BUILT IT. NOW U HAVE IT. 

*THE END*


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 5 2010, 09:05 PM~16197269
> *who did that leafing and pinstripe? looks good
> *




HOMIE PABLO FROM ATX A.K.A "degre576" COOL ASS DUDE
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=19768


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jan 6 2010, 06:19 PM~16206631
> *I KNOW WHO BUILT IT U KNOW WHO BUILT IT. NOW HAVE IT.
> 
> THE END
> *


Calm down frankie lol....wat it is homie..... was da haps out in the 210...... wedos car looking good.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 6 2010, 06:25 PM~16206707
> *Calm down frankie lol....wat it is homie..... was da haps out in the 210...... wedos car looking good.
> *



YOU KNOW ME. GETTIN THESE CARS READY! BIG ASS MAKE OVER HUH? WAIT TILL FLACOS IS DONE. THINK HE SENDIN THE WHEELS TO MOE SOON, FOR THE FINAL TOUCH!!!!!! :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jan 6 2010, 07:22 PM~16206680
> *HOMIE PABLO FROM ATX A.K.A  "degre576" COOL ASS DUDE
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=19768
> *


 :0 i like his style
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14565876


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jan 6 2010, 06:19 PM~16206631
> *I KNOW WHO BUILT IT ,U KNOW WHO BUILT IT. NOW U HAVE IT.
> 
> THE END
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jan 6 2010, 06:29 PM~16206765
> *YOU KNOW ME. GETTIN THESE CARS READY! BIG ASS MAKE OVER HUH? WAIT TILL FLACOS IS DONE. THINK HE SENDIN THE WHEELS TO MOE SOON, FOR THE FINAL TOUCH!!!!!!  :0
> *


Yea one day i wana grow up and be like y'all lol :happysad:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 6 2010, 06:43 PM~16206945
> *Yea one day i wana grow up and be like y'all lol :happysad:
> *



WE JUS PUT IT DOWN FOR THE STREETS :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jan 6 2010, 06:42 PM~16206933
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: FPEREZII, Big Nate PE#1, BIG SPANX, 94Fleetwoodswangin, *tito_ls*

* What's good homie? * :wave:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 5 2010, 11:06 PM~16199081
> *
> *


I'M GLAD IT ALL WORKED OUT FOR YOU BIG DOG :biggrin:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Jan 6 2010, 01:49 AM~16200626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Jan 6 2010, 04:49 AM~16200626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rodriguez619 (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## rodriguez619 (Jan 23, 2007)

View My Video

HERE IS THE VIDEO


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## rodriguez619 (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK+Jan 6 2010, 11:32 AM~16202874-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you know this Maaan!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rodriguez619_@Jan 6 2010, 11:16 PM~16210911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Loving this half top!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rodriguez619_@Jan 7 2010, 12:16 AM~16210911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tjose lights are made of the same material as the color bars?


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rodriguez619_@Jan 6 2010, 11:16 PM~16210911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn those half tops look sick....


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Jan 6 2010, 04:06 PM~16205049
> *badass
> *


Thanks!!!


----------



## Mr.I.RIDE.CADILLAC (Jan 7, 2010)

My 93 Fleetwood Brougham at Heat Wave Corpus Christi, TX


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.I.RIDE.CADILLAC_@Jan 7 2010, 12:08 AM~16211385
> *
> 
> My 93 Fleetwood Brougham at Heat Wave Corpus Christi, TX
> *


I like the color. :thumbsup:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rodriguez619_@Jan 6 2010, 11:09 PM~16210802
> *View My Video
> 
> HERE IS THE VIDEO
> *


It gets up real nice what are you running for set-up?


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8chillen_@Jan 6 2010, 02:21 PM~16204105
> *looking clean as hell!!!
> *


Thanks, its goin back in the booth to finish it up in the next week or so.


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rodriguez619_@Jan 6 2010, 11:16 PM~16210911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jan 6 2010, 09:12 PM~16208157
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: FPEREZII, Big Nate PE#1, BIG SPANX, 94Fleetwoodswangin, tito_ls
> 
> ...


whats up homie..hows it goin...you ready for the show season to start... march 21st in dallas...


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rodriguez619_@Jan 6 2010, 11:16 PM~16210911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking real good Mario


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 7 2010, 02:10 PM~16215822
> *whats up homie..hows it goin...you ready for the show season to start... march 21st in dallas...
> *


Nope, not hittin the shows like we did last season. I might have a photo shoot coming up for the truck, then tearing it down. As far as the lac, well let's just say I lost my road dog for now, so if I am working it will just be sitting in the garage. The truck might be ready for the Dallas Lowrider show, I got some new mods in mind that will make your head spin.  I want to try and compete for sweepstakes in Vegas, if I get it done in time. :biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## -JORGE- (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.I.RIDE.CADILLAC_@Jan 7 2010, 12:08 AM~16211385
> *
> 
> My 93 Fleetwood Brougham at Heat Wave Corpus Christi, TX
> *


more pics plz


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 6 2010, 04:38 PM~16204263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

if anyone has a 5th wheel for sale cheap for some cash and tattoo equipment hit me up thanks...............


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Jan 9 2010, 12:50 PM~16236787
> *if anyone has a 5th wheel for sale cheap for some cash and tattoo equipment hit me up thanks...............
> *


Check wit the homie individualsbox in the classidieds he's gota bunch and for cheaaapppppppp


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 9 2010, 04:27 PM~16237410
> *Check wit the homie individualsbox in the classidieds he's gota bunch and for cheaaapppppppp
> *


i did.......................... :tears: out of my price range.........


----------



## Mr. Green (Dec 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## str8chillen (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

just waiting for my red 13s............ :biggrin:


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8chillen_@Jan 9 2010, 07:32 PM~16238210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dat was a nice lac, seen it in atlanta and its also on tha Servin'em DVD :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.I.RIDE.CADILLAC (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## str8chillen (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Jan 9 2010, 07:40 PM~16239952
> *dat was a nice lac, seen it in atlanta and its also on tha Servin'em DVD :thumbsup:
> *


my buddys u got a link to the vid?where can i buy that video!!


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8chillen_@Jan 10 2010, 11:30 AM~16243275
> *my buddys u got a link to the vid?where can i buy that video!!
> *


http://pattidukezproductions.com/


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I GOT A 94 FLEETWOOD FOR $1700 IM IN GA


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

put up some pics of it


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8chillen_@Jan 9 2010, 04:32 PM~16238210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## 82 Q-Deville (Sep 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 6 2010, 02:30 AM~16200087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one of the HOTTEST Caddies ive seen yet!!!! :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## gordoloc213 (Nov 13, 2005)

Grill & Kit for sale $750 Shipped . . . .


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@Jan 10 2010, 04:12 PM~16245154
> *put up some pics of it
> *


ITS IN THE RIDES 4 SALE SECTION


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

gonna lift this one pretty soon...........


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Jan 9 2010, 04:40 PM~16238274
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice bro when u get the bigbody :biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

i need one of these....












Anyone got one? i have grey interior....but color isnt that important since thats all about to change..


----------



## -JORGE- (Apr 12, 2007)

I need help. Does anybody know how to program a remote for a 93 fleetwood I just picked one up from eBay but I don't know how to program it.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 11 2010, 11:16 AM~16254049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 11 2010, 10:16 AM~16254049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Jan 11 2010, 03:43 PM~16256004
> *i need one of these....
> 
> 
> ...


Pink?!  :wow: 













:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## morpheus (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Jan 10 2010, 11:44 PM~16249372
> *gonna lift this one pretty soon...........
> 
> 
> ...


I like that!!!!! Very clean homie :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidBacc Str8Vibin (Sep 8, 2005)

TTT! i love Cadillacs :cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 11 2010, 08:18 PM~16258818
> *Pink?!  :wow:
> :biggrin: :wave:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigbodylac_@Jan 10 2010, 08:23 PM~16249903
> *nice bro when u get the bigbody :biggrin:
> *


wasup bro.....just picked it up bout a month ago.......hows the caddy coming along??????????? :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

my bucket a day after i got it..had to take the rims off cus i found out that running 14x7 in the back with 175/70 doesnt work out for me like it did to some one on here


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 12 2010, 12:07 AM~16263350
> *my bucket a day after i got it..had to take the rims off cus i found out that running 14x7 in the back with 175/70 doesnt work out for me like it did to some one on here
> 
> 
> ...



YOU NEED TO RUN 175 /75/14'S :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 12 2010, 01:37 AM~16263655
> *YOU NEED TO RUN 175 /75/14'S  :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize: i have a set of that sz too, fuck that ill just get a hold of 14x 6s


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

13X7 FITS WAY BETTER! :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jan 12 2010, 06:26 AM~16264524
> *13X7 FITS WAY BETTER! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


and look better :biggrin:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 11 2010, 12:16 PM~16254049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Jan 11 2010, 03:43 PM~16256004
> *i need one of these....
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jan 12 2010, 06:26 AM~16264524
> *13X7 FITS WAY BETTER! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: I JUST GOT A BONER THIS COLORS ON THIS CAR IS SO DAM SEXY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jan 12 2010, 07:26 AM~16264524
> *13X7 FITS WAY BETTER! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


MORE PICS PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jan 12 2010, 09:26 AM~16264524
> *13X7 FITS WAY BETTER! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i have been waiting to see this car finished :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## 619SIXFOUR (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jan 12 2010, 06:26 AM~16264524
> *13X7 FITS WAY BETTER! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



X34523452345235


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

who dis??







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)




----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Jan 12 2010, 08:52 AM~16265180
> *
> 
> 
> ...











IT GOT REDONE.... :biggrin:


----------



## 619SIXFOUR (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Jan 12 2010, 01:09 PM~16267196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Jan 11 2010, 01:43 PM~16256004
> *i need one of these....
> 
> 
> ...



I got a blue one


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jan 12 2010, 12:49 PM~16267009
> *who dis??
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S SOME RETIRED OLD FART WHO USE
TO HAVE A 4 DOOR BIG BODY :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 12 2010, 06:10 PM~16268213
> *THAT'S SOME RETIRED OLD FART WHO USE
> TO HAVE A 4 DOOR BIG BODY  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## morpheus (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Jan 12 2010, 04:07 PM~16267182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of this ride!!! i love the black on black, thats how im doing my bigbody.


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Jan 12 2010, 01:07 PM~16267182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Jan 12 2010, 01:07 PM~16267182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


didnt even recoginize your car lol.. until i seen the plate

car looks black lol nice pic


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Jan 12 2010, 01:09 PM~16267196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jan 12 2010, 04:00 PM~16267111
> *
> 
> 
> ...



oh yeah he forgot to mention he has a fully molded belly with the same patterns.... :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Jan 12 2010, 02:07 PM~16267182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yes we need more pics 



> IT GOT REDONE.... :biggrin:
> when was it redone


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 1 2010, 08:49 PM~16156189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


s.o.a.b. :0 i know im late but dayuuuuuummmm.....that would have broke my heart


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Jan 12 2010, 03:09 PM~16267196
> *
> 
> 
> ...






:wow:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Jan 12 2010, 10:19 PM~16271843-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 12 2010, 03:10 PM~16268213
> *THAT'S SOME RETIRED OLD FART WHO USE
> TO HAVE A 4 DOOR BIG BODY  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 12 2010, 10:02 PM~16273418
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Jan 12 2010, 11:52 AM~16265180
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Was this car a North Carolina car?


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino+Jan 12 2010, 01:47 PM~16266995-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS


----------



## ack1 (Jun 24, 2006)

im looking for a fith wheel kit anybody got one for sale pm if u do


----------



## cpagan (Nov 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jan 12 2010, 02:47 PM~16266995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What size wheel and tire is on that?


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

what color interior would look good in a white lac? it cant be blue and it cant be red. Any ideas???


----------



## crookedthoughts (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Jan 13 2010, 03:03 PM~16279779
> *what color interior would look good in a white lac? it cant be blue and it cant be red. Any ideas???
> *


black, grey :dunno:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Jan 13 2010, 04:03 PM~16279779
> *what color interior would look good in a white lac? it cant be blue and it cant be red. Any ideas???
> *


tan, white and tan :biggrin: , black, light grey... what rims you have on it


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

thats what i was thinking. but iam gonna do it in light grey bandana material, just the inserts of the seats front and back and the door panels and the inserts.


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 13 2010, 03:22 PM~16279966
> *tan, white and tan :biggrin: , black, light grey... what rims you have on it
> *


center gold 13"s


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino+Jan 12 2010, 02:49 PM~16267009-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Made me cold just looking at it. Just another reason I love living in Nor Cal., here people freeze and bitch at 40 degrees :cheesy:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Jan 13 2010, 03:03 PM~16279779
> *what color interior would look good in a white lac? it cant be blue and it cant be red. Any ideas???
> *


im having the same problem i was thinkin white with penutbutter color but not sure . uffin:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Jan 13 2010, 03:26 PM~16280014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what size are this?


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 12 2010, 12:07 PM~16266236
> *MORE PICS PLEASE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jan 13 2010, 06:14 AM~16275705
> *
> 
> 
> ...





















Santa left a christmas present all over my fleetwood. Now thats a fleetwood drifting :biggrin:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

"STRAIGHT MOBBIN" 
ON THEM THANGS


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

SHITTY CAMERA PHONE PIC^


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jan 13 2010, 08:52 PM~16283868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass fuck :thumbsup: :thumbsup: but you need to put the house grill homie and you will kill it..


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

:biggrin: DONT WORRY HOMIE THE HOUSE GRILL IS STILL IN THE BOX UNTIL THE DAY IT NEEDS TO BE UNLEASED!


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by morpheus_@Jan 12 2010, 05:38 PM~16268967
> *any more pics of this ride!!! i love the black on black, thats how im doing my bigbody.
> *


Thats just the lighting. Its actually blue on blue  Although I do like the black on black look for it too :happysad:


----------



## crookedthoughts (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Jan 13 2010, 09:20 PM~16284250
> *Thats just the lighting.  Its actually blue on blue   Although I do like the black on black look for it too  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: beautiful


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jan 13 2010, 10:04 PM~16284029
> *"STRAIGHT MOBBIN"
> ON THEM THANGS
> 
> ...


:scrutinize: thos dont look like danas 

:biggrin: 


post pics of the shaved belly


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

NO SIR ZENITHS ALL DAY ON ALL MY RIDES!
:biggrin:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

A LITTLE DIRTY BUT U GET THE IDEA







:biggrin: :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jan 13 2010, 10:44 PM~16284642
> *A LITTLE DIRTY BUT U GET THE IDEA
> 
> 
> ...


fuck it..just shows that you drive it


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

WHY BUILD IT IF U CANT DRIVE IT????????RIGHT ON THE STREETS ALL DAY HOMIE......IM NOT INTO JACKSTANDS :biggrin:


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jan 13 2010, 10:49 PM~16284731
> *WHY BUILD IT IF U CANT DRIVE IT????????RIGHT  ON THE STREETS ALL DAY HOMIE......IM NOT INTO JACKSTANDS :biggrin:
> *


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jan 13 2010, 09:49 PM~16284731
> *WHY BUILD IT IF U CANT DRIVE IT????????RIGHT  ON THE STREETS ALL DAY HOMIE......IM NOT INTO JACKSTANDS :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jan 13 2010, 08:52 PM~16283868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like the color homie :cheesy: caddy looks clean as hell :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jan 13 2010, 09:20 PM~16284242
> *:biggrin: DONT WORRY HOMIE THE HOUSE GRILL IS STILL IN THE BOX UNTIL THE DAY IT NEEDS TO BE UNLEASED!
> 
> 
> *


nice ride dawg see you at tampa or around miami :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 13 2010, 07:49 PM~16283034
> *Rumor has it, its missing two doors now.  :0 hno:
> 
> *


 :wow: :nicoderm: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

Yo what it is homies, I'm in need of rear quarter chrome for my 94 fleet thats reasonably priced not some over priced scratched up shit....help a rider out.


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Jan 13 2010, 08:23 PM~16283467
> *im having the same problem i was thinkin white with penutbutter color but not sure . uffin:
> *


decided to do the interior dark grey vinyl with light grey bandana inserts. bandana material will go on the inserts of the seats front and back, head rest, visors, headliner, front top part of the dash and on the back dash by the rear window.


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Jan 13 2010, 08:24 PM~16283484
> *what size are this?
> *


13x7


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Jan 14 2010, 08:40 AM~16288169
> *decided to do the interior dark grey vinyl with light grey bandana inserts. bandana material will go on the inserts of the seats front and back, head rest, visors, headliner, front top part of the dash and on the back dash by the rear window.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> 13x7
> [/quot did you do the calipers ?


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Jan 13 2010, 04:24 PM~16279993
> *thats what i was thinking. but iam gonna do it in light grey bandana material, just the inserts of the seats front and back and the door panels and the inserts.
> *


ARE U KEEPING THE STOCK WHITE PAINT. IF SO U NEED TO GO WITH THE NEUTRAL COLOR INTERIOR. MAYBE ADD SOME PURPLE PATTERNS AND A PURPLE INTERION MY 2 CENTS


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

T ~ T ~ T 4 the FLEETS


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> > 13x7
> > [/quot did you do the calipers ?
> 
> 
> did i shaved the calipers?? No i put 1/4 spacers and didnt have to shave at all.


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Jan 14 2010, 09:36 AM~16288615
> *ARE U KEEPING THE STOCK WHITE PAINT. IF SO U NEED TO GO WITH THE NEUTRAL COLOR INTERIOR. MAYBE ADD SOME PURPLE PATTERNS AND A PURPLE INTERION MY 2 CENTS
> *


iam gonna keep it for a min. but by the end of the year i want to paint it like a dark grey metalic, and change the gold spokes to black spokes with a chrome dish


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

right now that it has the white paint i think imma throw some gold leafing with some grey pinstripes


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

right now that it has the white paint i think imma throw some gold leafing with some grey pinstripes


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

4 sale or trades........................


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 14 2010, 02:22 AM~16286009
> *:wow:  :nicoderm:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


we need some updated pics...


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

IF I WANTED TOO RUN 13X7'S ALL AROUND WOULD I RUB IN THE BACK?ANY INFO WILL BE APPRECIATED....THANKS HOMIES


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 14 2010, 01:33 PM~16290594
> *IF I WANTED TOO RUN 13X7'S ALL AROUND WOULD I RUB IN THE BACK?ANY INFO WILL BE APPRECIATED....THANKS HOMIES
> *


i run real daytons on the back i can lay the ass down just fine, chinas rubbed, 14's rubbed, i like the 13 look and way it drives waaaaay better, 1.5 extension on the front aarms no problems all around for me


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jan 14 2010, 01:36 PM~16290619
> *i run real daytons on the back i can lay the ass down just fine, chinas rubbed, 14's rubbed, i like the 13 look and way it drives waaaaay better, 1.5 extension on the front aarms no problems all around for me
> *


I JUST PICKED UP THIS BIG BODY AND IN THE FRONT, PREVIOUS OWNER HAS 13X7'S AND 13X6'S IN THE BACK BUT I BELIEVE THEIR CHINAS AND I WANTED TOO GO 13X7'S ALL AROUND. I WILL STILL RUB?


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jan 14 2010, 12:06 PM~16289883
> *we need some updated pics...
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 14 2010, 01:41 PM~16290672
> *:0
> *


WHAT UP PAPER


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jan 14 2010, 12:28 PM~16290054
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 That's pretty slick right there.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 14 2010, 01:42 PM~16290681
> *WHAT UP PAPER
> *


WHAT UP BRO , YOU TAKE THAT CADI OUT FOR A RIDE YET ?


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 14 2010, 01:22 AM~16286009
> *:wow:  :nicoderm:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


Dont worry, if you need help finding the guy who took the other two doors I got your back. :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 14 2010, 02:02 PM~16290903
> *Dont worry, if you need help finding the guy who took the other two doors I got your back. :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 14 2010, 02:40 PM~16290658
> *I JUST PICKED UP THIS BIG BODY AND IN THE FRONT, PREVIOUS OWNER HAS 13X7'S AND 13X6'S IN THE BACK BUT I BELIEVE THEIR CHINAS AND I WANTED TOO GO 13X7'S ALL AROUND. I WILL STILL RUB?
> *


I GOT REGULAR CHINAS 13X7 AND I AINT RUBBIN AT ALL :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 14 2010, 01:40 PM~16290658
> *I JUST PICKED UP THIS BIG BODY AND IN THE FRONT, PREVIOUS OWNER HAS 13X7'S AND 13X6'S IN THE BACK BUT I BELIEVE THEIR CHINAS AND I WANTED TOO GO 13X7'S ALL AROUND. I WILL STILL RUB?
> *



:biggrin: pm sent


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jan 14 2010, 12:06 PM~16289883
> *we need some updated pics...
> *



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 14 2010, 05:09 PM~16290973
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: :h5: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Mr Minnesota
how about you? would you like to share any pics with us??
:x: :x: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jan 14 2010, 02:10 PM~16290981
> *:h5:  :h5:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 14 2010, 02:09 PM~16290973
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!!! Cant wait to see it done, it would be tough to deceide between a HT or convert


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jan 14 2010, 12:28 PM~16290054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AWWWWWWWWW SKEEET SKEEETTT .........SO SEXY!!!!!! KINDA SIMILIAR TO MINES....TOO BAD I DONT LIKE GOLD BUT THIS SHIT IS STILL ON POINT!!!!! :wow:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jan 14 2010, 02:14 PM~16291011
> *Nice!!! Cant wait to see it done, it would be tough to deceide between a HT or convert
> *



I ALSO HAVE A 1963 RAG IMPALA , SO IT WASN'T 
THAT HARD FOR ME TO DECIDE .


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Niec PC... we need more 'model' pics on that lac


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jan 14 2010, 02:19 PM~16291059
> *Niec PC... we need more 'model' pics on that lac
> *


SOON BRO :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 14 2010, 01:59 PM~16290871
> *WHAT UP BRO , YOU TAKE THAT CADI OUT FOR A RIDE YET ?
> *


I WILL TAKE IT OUT TOMORROW NIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 14 2010, 04:31 PM~16291781
> *I WILL TAKE IT OUT TOMORROW NIGHT :biggrin:
> *


POST PICS BRO


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXURYKING_@Jan 14 2010, 02:06 PM~16290943
> *I GOT REGULAR CHINAS 13X7 AND I AINT RUBBIN AT ALL :biggrin:
> *


  THANKS FOR THE 411


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 14 2010, 02:09 PM~16290973
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


CANT WAIT TOO SEE THIS LAC FINISHED


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 14 2010, 03:31 PM~16291781
> *I WILL TAKE IT OUT TOMORROW NIGHT :biggrin:
> *


DONT FORGET TO HAVE YOUR REGISTRATION WITH YOU :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 14 2010, 03:33 PM~16291798
> * THANKS FOR THE 411
> *



YOU DO HAVE TO SHAVE ( GRIND ) THE CALIPERS .


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 14 2010, 03:34 PM~16291803
> *DONT FORGET TO HAVE YOUR REGISTRATION WITH YOU  :biggrin:
> *


LOL....I WILL


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

13x7s all the way around is the only way to roll


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 14 2010, 02:16 PM~16291040
> *I ALSO HAVE A 1963 RAG IMPALA , SO IT WASN'T
> THAT HARD FOR ME TO DECIDE .
> *


Nice when you have a rag tre it isnt hard at all :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jan 14 2010, 08:54 PM~16293097
> *Nice when you have a rag tre it isnt hard at all :biggrin:
> *


and a 2dr completly 90'd!!!


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jan 14 2010, 06:00 PM~16293168
> *and a 2dr completly 90'd!!!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

does anyone have any info on where to get the body mount bushing for a 95 fleet we took the car off the frame and the bushings were shot.


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 14 2010, 01:33 PM~16290594
> *IF I WANTED TOO RUN 13X7'S ALL AROUND WOULD I RUB IN THE BACK?ANY INFO WILL BE APPRECIATED....THANKS HOMIES
> *


i need the same information


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 14 2010, 01:40 PM~16290658
> *I JUST PICKED UP THIS BIG BODY AND IN THE FRONT, PREVIOUS OWNER HAS 13X7'S AND 13X6'S IN THE BACK BUT I BELIEVE THEIR CHINAS AND I WANTED TOO GO 13X7'S ALL AROUND. I WILL STILL RUB?
> *


congrats on the lac homie shes pretty , but on my fleety i ran 14's 175/70/14 all day jucied up and i had no rubbing i was told though that there are slite differences in the ass end off a bigbody cause some people rub and some dont i guess but beutiful car though homie :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Jan 14 2010, 09:26 PM~16294622
> *i need the same information
> *


If the car is low enough on the back, 13x7 china's WILL rub.

When I bought my car i thought it had 13x7's all the way around, ordered a fresh set and the rear right side rubs when laid out or low enough in the rear.

I compared the difference between the 13x7 and the 13x6 and really the biggest difference is the lip (not dish). the x6 sits much closer to the tire while the x7 sticks out. If i would do it again, I would just get x6's for the rear.


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Jan 14 2010, 10:43 PM~16294862
> *If the car is low enough on the back, 13x7 china's WILL rub.
> 
> When I bought my car i thought it had 13x7's all the way around, ordered a fresh set and the rear right side rubs when laid out or low enough in the rear.
> ...



By Zeniths or Daytons. Problem solved. My car is cut, 13X7's all the way around and it doesn't rub. Never had China's on it


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Jan 14 2010, 08:43 PM~16294862
> *If the car is low enough on the back, 13x7 china's WILL rub.
> 
> When I bought my car i thought it had 13x7's all the way around, ordered a fresh set and the rear right side rubs when laid out or low enough in the rear.
> ...


so if you have the stock suspension it will rub?


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Jan 14 2010, 09:48 PM~16294941
> *so if you have the stock suspension it will rub?
> *



If you have your bushings in good shape, it will probably only rub if somebody is riding in the rear or you have extra weight in the trunk. Hard cornering, and dips will make it rub a bit more noticeably.


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Jan 14 2010, 09:44 PM~16294880
> *By Zeniths or Daytons.  Problem solved.  My car is cut, 13X7's all the way around and it doesn't rub.  Never had China's on it
> *


I was going that route, but its a daily. I have an hour and a half trip on sundays and fridays, every week, plus the normal driving around town. It didn't make sense to slap nice expensive rims on it when I don't have the time to keep up with the cleaning as i should. Rims start rusting, throw them in the trash and buy a fresh set.


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Jan 14 2010, 08:56 PM~16295051
> *If you have your bushings in good shape, it will probably only rub if somebody is riding in the rear or you have extra weight in the trunk. Hard cornering, and dips will make it rub a bit more noticeably.
> *


ok homie thanks alot!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 14 2010, 02:09 PM~16290973
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 14 2010, 03:11 PM~16292140
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*WHAT'S UP D!!!!!!!!!! :h5: :h5: 

13X7S ALL DAY................ *:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

I run the daytons on the rear and i been good ever since even when i lay the ass down, or sit on 3 wheel no problemos


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jan 14 2010, 06:00 PM~16293168
> *and a 2dr completly 90'd!!!
> *


and more... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGGBODYFLEET_@Jan 14 2010, 08:39 PM~16294793
> *congrats on the lac homie shes pretty , but on my fleety i ran 14's 175/70/14 all day jucied up and i had no rubbing i was told though that there are slite differences in the ass end off a bigbody cause some people rub and some dont  i guess but beutiful car though homie  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie.....props to the builder of this ride  its a nice lac and not too much things i gotta change up on this ride.....maybe redo the hydros and get some new shoes on her and she'll be good to go :biggrin:








LIKE I SAID :thumbsup: TOO THE BUILDER OF THIS CLEAN ASS 94 LAC 
IM GLAD I GOT IT NOW TIME FOR A LITTLE MAKEOVER


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Jan 14 2010, 10:13 PM~16296071
> *WHAT'S UP D!!!!!!!!!!  :h5:  :h5:
> 
> 13X7S ALL DAY................ :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


you knoww!!!! but i aint smashin on the 520's like you though!! :wow: i need to step my game up :biggrin:


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

i need body bushings for a 95 fleetwood where can i get them


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 15 2010, 12:13 PM~16300586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride. Looks like mine. :biggrin: your pic me gave me an idea on how my ride is gonna look with chromies instead of center golds.


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 14 2010, 10:22 PM~16296193
> *Thanks homie.....props to the builder of this ride  its a nice lac and not too much things i gotta change up on this ride.....maybe redo the hydros and get some new shoes on her and she'll be good to go :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


SICK AZZ LAC SPANX I LIKE IT :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Jan 15 2010, 04:13 PM~16303117
> *SICK AZZ LAC SPANX I LIKE IT :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BROTHA


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 14 2010, 09:31 PM~16296356
> *you knoww!!!!  but i aint smashin on the 520's like you though!! :wow:  i need to step my game up :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *MAN ROLLING ON THE 520'S IS LIKE SKATING.. THE CADDY FEELS AND RIDES SMOOTHER... STAY UP D!!!!!!!*
 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Jan 14 2010, 10:00 AM~16287867
> *Yo what it is homies, I'm in need of rear quarter chrome for my 94 fleet thats reasonably priced not some over priced scratched up shit....help a rider out.
> *



guess not :uh:


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Jan 15 2010, 08:43 PM~16304841
> *guess not :uh:
> *


Check ebay homie.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 14 2010, 01:09 PM~16290973
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


isn't it finish yet :0 :0 i heard its all candied out :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 14 2010, 10:22 PM~16296193
> *Thanks homie.....props to the builder of this ride  its a nice lac and not too much things i gotta change up on this ride.....maybe redo the hydros and get some new shoes on her and she'll be good to go :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)

What's up people..does anybody have a spare light swith for a 94 bigody..I'm pretty sure that's what I have to replace..

Basically I have to use my high beams at night and can't use my regular headlights...

If anybody can give me hints of what else it might be good looking out :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Jan 15 2010, 08:16 PM~16305169
> *any more pics  :0  :biggrin:
> *


I'LL POST SOME UP LATER :biggrin: 
FUCKIN COMPUTER IS ACTING STUPID RIGHT NOW


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 14 2010, 10:22 PM~16296193
> *Thanks homie.....props to the builder of this ride  its a nice lac and not too much things i gotta change up on this ride.....maybe redo the hydros and get some new shoes on her and she'll be good to go :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jan 16 2010, 12:09 PM~16309620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


das purttttyyyyyy :cheesy:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Jan 16 2010, 10:23 AM~16308927
> *nice ride
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

ttt


----------



## crookedthoughts (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigbodylac_@Jan 16 2010, 05:55 PM~16311671
> *ttt
> *


yo bigbodylac post up ur avatar :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cuate64_@Sep 1 2009, 02:36 PM~14950269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Aug 13 2009, 01:23 PM~14759944
> *the homie spanks ride fom s.l.c
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: BAD ASS!!!


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 16 2010, 12:52 AM~16307499
> *I'LL POST SOME UP LATER :biggrin:
> FUCKIN COMPUTER IS ACTING STUPID RIGHT NOW
> *


how bout now :biggrin: lol j/k


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Jan 16 2010, 10:33 PM~16313760
> *how bout now  :biggrin:  lol j/k
> *


HERES A PIC THE HOMIE TOOK LASTNIGHT


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 30 2009, 11:51 AM~16133072
> *Just got this.
> 
> 
> ...



uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
can we see more pics?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crookedthoughts_@Jan 16 2010, 07:44 PM~16312458
> *yo bigbodylac post up ur avatar  :biggrin:
> *


Here u go homie :biggrin: it's under construction right now for Vegas.


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

9  4


----------



## crookedthoughts (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigbodylac_@Jan 17 2010, 11:27 AM~16316295
> *Here u go homie :biggrin: it's under construction right now for Vegas.
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie now u know ima ask 4 more pics :0 just the ass of that lac got me :wow:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

> damn homie now u know ima ask 4 more pics :0 just the ass of that lac got me :wow:
> [/quo
> Here it is on stock paint...but not for long it's getting a makeover soon :biggrin:


----------



## crookedthoughts (Jan 6, 2010)

> > damn homie now u know ima ask 4 more pics :0 just the ass of that lac got me :wow:
> > [/quo
> > Here it is on stock paint...but not for long it's getting a makeover :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 17 2010, 01:22 AM~16314876
> *HERES A PIC THE HOMIE TOOK LASTNIGHT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crookedthoughts_@Jan 17 2010, 02:23 PM~16317326
> *thats a sweet lac homie  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Jan 12 2010, 05:52 PM~16269784
> *didnt even recoginize your car lol.. until i seen the plate
> 
> car looks black lol nice pic
> *


x2


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 17 2010, 01:22 AM~16314876
> *HERES A PIC THE HOMIE TOOK LASTNIGHT
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 17 2010, 01:22 AM~16314876
> *HERES A PIC THE HOMIE TOOK LASTNIGHT
> 
> 
> ...


Ughhhhhhhhhh!!! Dat bitch is nasty!!!! PAINT SHINING N DRIPPIN!!!! LOOKS GOOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 17 2010, 04:16 PM~16318096
> *Ughhhhhhhhhh!!! Dat bitch is nasty!!!! PAINT SHINING N DRIPPIN!!!! LOOKS GOOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin: I CANT TAKE CREDIT FOR THIS SICK ASS LAC IM JUST GONNA TAKE CREDIT FOR BEING THE NEW OWNER :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

~Majestics~</span></span> put it down... It dont stop!
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1001a/1Big%20Rays%202Dr.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc208/Lac-of-Respect/Done%20Deal/SlamSession40.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
And we got more 2dr Hardtops and Verts Coming Soon!!![/b]</span>


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JINXED32_@Jan 18 2010, 12:40 AM~16323622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice :cheesy:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

San Diego Fleetwood!


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jan 18 2010, 12:44 PM~16326999
> *San Diego Fleetwood!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## buick83t (Jan 22, 2008)

1996 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham car is white on burgundy, LT1 v8, 60k miles, car is cut out for hydro's, there is no set up or batteries, it does have front and rear cylinders with coils, Chrome undercarrage, Set up for 8 baterry 2 pump rack, Frame reinforced, 14x7 wires w/ remington 175/75/14 tires, Have title in hand, call or PM for more info 818-458-8049 $3500 

Car is located in Palmdale, Ca

NO TRADES NO TRADES NO TRADES


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jan 18 2010, 12:44 PM~16326999
> *San Diego Fleetwood!
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jan 16 2010, 12:20 PM~16309687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE PIC HOMIE.STYLISTICS BIG BODY 4 LIFE.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

T9T4T :biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JINXED32_@Jan 17 2010, 11:40 PM~16323622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE LAC!


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

I HAVE A STOCK STEERING WHEEL WITH AIR BAG IN GREY FROM 96' $150 LET ME KNOW WILL SHIP AND POST PICS LATER


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jan 18 2010, 12:44 PM~16326999
> *San Diego Fleetwood!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE LAC HOMIE


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JINXED32_@Jan 18 2010, 12:40 AM~16323622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this car has gone through some hands... does it still turn on by itself? :wow:


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

hey guys do you have or know someone who has an EG grilll or castle grill for a big body ?
hit me up my homie needs one


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Jan 20 2010, 12:56 AM~16348703
> *hey guys do you have or know someone who has an EG grilll or castle grill for a big body ?
> hit me up my homie needs one
> *


check the for sale section ive seen some :biggrin:


----------



## lacon13 (Oct 12, 2009)

REDOING THIS ONE BLUE


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)

THIS IS FOR MY BIG BODY 95


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:boink:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lacon13_@Jan 20 2010, 10:44 AM~16350569
> *REDOING THIS ONE BLUE
> 
> 
> ...



That mug is laid out nice in the back. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacon13_@Jan 20 2010, 09:44 AM~16350569
> *REDOING THIS ONE BLUE
> 
> 
> ...


lays out real nice! looks good


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacon13_@Jan 20 2010, 09:44 AM~16350569
> *REDOING THIS ONE BLUE
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: I like the way it lays


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lacon13_@Jan 20 2010, 10:44 AM~16350569
> *REDOING THIS ONE BLUE
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 THAT LAC LOOKS FAMILIAR..WHATS UP..


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

any one have a back bumper for a 93-96 fleetwood pm me pls thanks


----------



## morpheus (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yogis tire shop_@Jan 20 2010, 02:12 PM~16351303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: whats up big yogi!!!!! Looking good brotha!!!


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Jan 20 2010, 01:05 AM~16348754
> *check the for sale section ive seen some :biggrin:
> *


thanks but no one pm's back


----------



## lacon13 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Jan 20 2010, 05:46 PM~16355377
> *:0 THAT LAC LOOKS FAMILIAR..WHATS UP..
> *


not much just trying to finish it up.can out pretty wet.


----------



## lacon13 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Jan 20 2010, 07:32 PM~16356682
> *thanks but no one pm's back
> *


it got one, but it has a dent on the right side by the trim


----------



## Cadillac Dreamin (Oct 3, 2009)

'93 Beauty


----------



## gordoloc213 (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Dreamin_@Jan 20 2010, 07:58 PM~16357089
> *'93 Beauty
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

"STRAIGHT MOBBIN" uffin: 









LOCKED AND LOADED :biggrin:


----------



## crookedthoughts (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OroLac_@Jan 20 2010, 08:29 PM~16357684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love the color combo on this lac


----------



## crookedthoughts (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jan 20 2010, 08:32 PM~16357752
> *"STRAIGHT MOBBIN"    uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice any more pics?


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jan 20 2010, 08:32 PM~16357752
> *"STRAIGHT MOBBIN"    uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice lock up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jan 20 2010, 09:32 PM~16357752
> *"STRAIGHT MOBBIN"    uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


whats the color code on this color? i have a white 95 and want that grey piece this color.. its fucken beautiful


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lacon13_@Jan 20 2010, 11:44 AM~16350569
> *REDOING THIS ONE BLUE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jan 20 2010, 08:32 PM~16357752
> *"STRAIGHT MOBBIN"    uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


how much are ur arms extended???Looks sick homie nice pic :biggrin:


----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jan 17 2010, 07:20 AM~16309687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Still my favourite.. :thumbsup:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

What is the name and painter of this Fleetwood?


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jan 20 2010, 08:32 PM~16357752
> *"STRAIGHT MOBBIN"    uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

there is no color code its a custom color :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jan 21 2010, 08:16 AM~16361952
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I love that paint clowning!!!!


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jan 21 2010, 09:16 AM~16361952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the candyman out of texas


----------



## sideshows fleetwood (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

JUST WANTED TO POST UP A FEW PICS OF MY 93 FLEETWOOD NOW THAT SHE'S REPAINTED AND PUT BACK TOGETHER!!! 
THANKS HOMIES FOR ALL THE ADVICE GIVIN HERE ON THIS CADI SITE. SURE CAME IN HANDY!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@Jan 21 2010, 07:28 PM~16368127
> *JUST WANTED TO POST UP A FEW PICS OF MY 93 FLEETWOOD NOW THAT SHE'S REPAINTED AND PUT BACK TOGETHER!!!
> THANKS HOMIES FOR ALL THE ADVICE GIVIN HERE ON THIS CADI SITE. SURE CAME IN HANDY!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: what size is your sliding rag??i've got a 40x40 been wanting to put on mine.


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Jan 21 2010, 07:28 PM~16368904
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: what size is your sliding rag??i've got a 40x40 been wanting to put on mine.
> *


ITS 30 X 60. BUT NOW IM GOIN TO ORDER A NEW SLIDER THATS EITHER 36 X 60 OR 40 X 60!! HAVENT MADE MY MIND UP YET!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@Jan 21 2010, 05:28 PM~16368127
> *JUST WANTED TO POST UP A FEW PICS OF MY 93 FLEETWOOD NOW THAT SHE'S REPAINTED AND PUT BACK TOGETHER!!!
> THANKS HOMIES FOR ALL THE ADVICE GIVIN HERE ON THIS CADI SITE. SURE CAME IN HANDY!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 :wow: Damn! Looks nice man... Who did the paintjob?


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jan 22 2010, 10:53 AM~16375502
> *:wow: Damn!  Looks nice man... Who did the paintjob?
> *


THANKS HOMIE!!!
MY HOMIE O.G. MONDO @ MONDO CUSTOMS IN ELOY,AZ. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## morpheus (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@Jan 21 2010, 09:28 PM~16368127
> *JUST WANTED TO POST UP A FEW PICS OF MY 93 FLEETWOOD NOW THAT SHE'S REPAINTED AND PUT BACK TOGETHER!!!
> THANKS HOMIES FOR ALL THE ADVICE GIVIN HERE ON THIS CADI SITE. SURE CAME IN HANDY!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Damn that's a sick paint job! Looks great homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@Jan 22 2010, 09:12 AM~16373979
> *ITS 30 X 60. BUT NOW IM GOIN TO ORDER A NEW SLIDER THATS EITHER 36 X 60 OR 40 X 60!!  HAVENT MADE MY MIND UP YET!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


where can i order one of them kits for my car at ?


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by morpheus_@Jan 22 2010, 11:21 AM~16375750
> *Damn that's a sick paint job! Looks great homie!!! :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE! TRYN A DIFFERENT STYLE OF PAINT JOB!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Jan 22 2010, 11:59 AM~16376097
> *where can i order one of them kits for my car at ?
> *


STREETBEATCUSTOMS.COM IN PHOENIX,AZ. GOOD PEOPLE TO DEAL WITH. 
THEY'LL MAKE EM ANY SIZE U WANT.


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@Jan 22 2010, 08:12 AM~16373979
> *ITS 30 X 60. BUT NOW IM GOIN TO ORDER A NEW SLIDER THATS EITHER 36 X 60 OR 40 X 60!!  HAVENT MADE MY MIND UP YET!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@Jan 22 2010, 01:04 PM~16376150
> *STREETBEATCUSTOMS.COM IN PHOENIX,AZ. GOOD PEOPLE TO DEAL WITH.
> THEY'LL MAKE EM ANY SIZE U WANT.
> *


yup thats were i gotten mine from.. :thumbsup:


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@Jan 21 2010, 05:28 PM~16368127
> *JUST WANTED TO POST UP A FEW PICS OF MY 93 FLEETWOOD NOW THAT SHE'S REPAINTED AND PUT BACK TOGETHER!!!
> THANKS HOMIES FOR ALL THE ADVICE GIVIN HERE ON THIS CADI SITE. SURE CAME IN HANDY!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Damnthat mofo's sicc!!


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yogis tire shop_@Jan 20 2010, 07:12 PM~16351303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much shipped to Amsterdam? :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@Jan 21 2010, 06:28 PM~16368127
> *JUST WANTED TO POST UP A FEW PICS OF MY 93 FLEETWOOD NOW THAT SHE'S REPAINTED AND PUT BACK TOGETHER!!!
> THANKS HOMIES FOR ALL THE ADVICE GIVIN HERE ON THIS CADI SITE. SURE CAME IN HANDY!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


badass


----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Jan 22 2010, 03:31 PM~16377955
> *How much shipped to Amsterdam?  :biggrin:
> *


man i dont know give us a pm will do the rest


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@Jan 21 2010, 06:28 PM~16368127
> *JUST WANTED TO POST UP A FEW PICS OF MY 93 FLEETWOOD NOW THAT SHE'S REPAINTED AND PUT BACK TOGETHER!!!
> THANKS HOMIES FOR ALL THE ADVICE GIVIN HERE ON THIS CADI SITE. SURE CAME IN HANDY!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


----------



## morpheus (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yogis tire shop_@Jan 20 2010, 02:12 PM~16351303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@Jan 21 2010, 05:28 PM~16368127
> *JUST WANTED TO POST UP A FEW PICS OF MY 93 FLEETWOOD NOW THAT SHE'S REPAINTED AND PUT BACK TOGETHER!!!
> THANKS HOMIES FOR ALL THE ADVICE GIVIN HERE ON THIS CADI SITE. SURE CAME IN HANDY!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@Jan 21 2010, 07:28 PM~16368127
> *JUST WANTED TO POST UP A FEW PICS OF MY 93 FLEETWOOD NOW THAT SHE'S REPAINTED AND PUT BACK TOGETHER!!!
> THANKS HOMIES FOR ALL THE ADVICE GIVIN HERE ON THIS CADI SITE. SURE CAME IN HANDY!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 :run: insane!!


----------



## Erik78 (Apr 4, 2008)

*Just got done What you think????*


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Erik78_@Jan 23 2010, 05:26 PM~16388009
> *Just got done What you think????
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
NICE BIG DAWG


----------



## lacon13 (Oct 12, 2009)

updates of my lac


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Erik78_@Jan 23 2010, 05:26 PM~16388009
> *Just got done What you think????
> 
> 
> ...



 
Nice ride Homie sort of reminds me my PRESIDENT'S RIDE















:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacon13_@Jan 23 2010, 07:25 PM~16388879
> *updates of my lac
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Erik78_@Jan 23 2010, 06:26 PM~16388009
> *Just got done What you think????
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacon13_@Jan 23 2010, 08:25 PM~16388879
> *updates of my lac
> 
> 
> ...


more pics homie love that blue


----------



## GoodTimesFL (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Erik78_@Jan 23 2010, 07:26 PM~16388009
> *Just got done What you think????
> 
> 
> ...



damn that bitch is sexy


----------



## lacon13 (Oct 12, 2009)

these are the only ones i have right now, post more tomorrow


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)

Here's some fresh chrome that's going on my 94. I got more, I just dont want to unwrap it.


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Erik78_@Jan 23 2010, 05:26 PM~16388009
> *Just got done What you think????
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!! THATS CLEAN AS HELL!!! 
U GOIN TO THE SHOW DOWN IN YUMA,AZ IN FEB OR APRIL???


----------



## Erik78 (Apr 4, 2008)

> DAMN!!! THATS CLEAN AS HELL!!!
> U GOIN TO THE SHOW DOWN IN YUMA,AZ IN FEB OR APRIL???
> [/quote
> Thanks homie!!!
> Yeah I'll be at the Yuma show in Feb. You gonna be there?


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Erik78_@Jan 23 2010, 06:26 PM~16388009
> *Just got done What you think????
> 
> 
> ...


DAM NICE ASS GREEN. THAT IS A BAD ASS STEERING WHEEL TOO  :thumbsup:


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

> > DAMN!!! THATS CLEAN AS HELL!!!
> > U GOIN TO THE SHOW DOWN IN YUMA,AZ IN FEB OR APRIL???
> > [/quote
> > Thanks homie!!!
> ...


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@Jan 21 2010, 07:28 PM~16368127
> *JUST WANTED TO POST UP A FEW PICS OF MY 93 FLEETWOOD NOW THAT SHE'S REPAINTED AND PUT BACK TOGETHER!!!
> THANKS HOMIES FOR ALL THE ADVICE GIVIN HERE ON THIS CADI SITE. SURE CAME IN HANDY!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


REAL NICE HOMIE


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)




----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Jan 25 2010, 09:35 AM~16403957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


One of the first BIGBodies that I liked :thumbsup:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: 

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/1570538917.html

Car is located in South Central Los Angeles, CA
price is 6500 O.B.O.  or trade for a bomb (project)  :biggrin: 

MAKING HATERZ BUILD TOPIC 


















hoe not included :biggrin:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE (Jan 2, 2010)

anyone ever seen this one around LA??? was my caddy, just wondering if it still looks the same or not :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jan 23 2010, 10:41 PM~16389542
> *
> Nice ride Homie sort of reminds me my PRESIDENT'S RIDE
> 
> ...


Sup B! 

man pics dont do that color justice, 
it really catches your eye in real life!


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Jan 25 2010, 10:35 AM~16403957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Jan 25 2010, 09:58 AM~16403617
> *REAL NICE HOMIE
> *


THANKS HOMIE!!! JUS TRYIN TO REPRESENT THIS CADI LIFE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Jan 25 2010, 09:38 PM~16411502
> *anyone ever seen this one around LA??? was my caddy, just wondering if it still looks the same or not :dunno:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THAT CAR BELONGS TO THE WESTSIDE C.C........... :thumbsup:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Jan 26 2010, 09:37 AM~16415316
> *THAT CAR BELONGS TO THE WESTSIDE C.C........... :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La Fa '08_@Jan 24 2010, 06:14 PM~16397077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks real nice brother :biggrin:


----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)

:biggrin: 95 BIG BODY STUFF


----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)

FRAME OFF BIG BODY :biggrin:


----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)

THIS IS FINISHED FRAME


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@Jan 21 2010, 09:28 PM~16368127
> *JUST WANTED TO POST UP A FEW PICS OF MY 93 FLEETWOOD NOW THAT SHE'S REPAINTED AND PUT BACK TOGETHER!!!
> THANKS HOMIES FOR ALL THE ADVICE GIVIN HERE ON THIS CADI SITE. SURE CAME IN HANDY!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Fuckin badass


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

Love the FLEETS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yogis tire shop+Jan 26 2010, 01:44 PM~16417066-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$$$


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yogis tire shop_@Jan 26 2010, 12:47 PM~16417089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: That's what im getting ready to do :thumbsup: good luck on the build


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Jan 25 2010, 08:30 PM~16410357
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/1570538917.html
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Jan 26 2010, 02:25 PM~16418751
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


yeah i know bro


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Jan 26 2010, 03:26 PM~16418761
> *yeah i know bro
> *


WHY YOU SELLING IT BIG DAWG?


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Kid Dee_@Jan 26 2010, 01:40 PM~16417021
> *looks real nice brother  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie. :biggrin:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE (Jan 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Jan 26 2010, 10:15 AM~16415617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: kinda miss the bitch, but couldnt to it with the gas prices back then....hows it running? The leafin and stripin still coo, i did it :biggrin: Lifted now it looks like :0


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigbodylac_@Jan 26 2010, 03:11 PM~16418601
> *:biggrin: That's what im getting ready to do  :thumbsup: good luck on the build
> *


thanks homie good luck to u as well homie if u need some help or parts i got some just throwing it out there


----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jan 26 2010, 01:50 PM~16417767
> *$$
> $$$
> *


everything you see here is including rearend 2500. ready to go


----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)

firewall yea


----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)

BIG BODY BELLY IS PAINTED :biggrin:


----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yogis tire shop_@Jan 27 2010, 06:20 PM~16430898
> *
> 
> 
> ...



soon it will be on the streets cant wait. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

JUST BOUGHT THIS FOR MY SON TODAY


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

yogis tire shop... Looking Dogg!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 27 2010, 11:03 PM~16435076
> *JUST BOUGHT THIS FOR MY SON TODAY
> 
> 
> ...



CLEAN!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

tryin to make it nice an clean like all of this Lac's :biggrin:


----------



## CARSllcLV (Nov 27, 2008)

COMING SOON! 
Paint by: RAT1
Leaf & Strips by: ZFELIX
Setup by: N-SANE "Black Magic"
:biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 27 2010, 09:54 PM~16435708
> *yogis tire shop... Looking Dogg!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks for even mentioning my shop homie you do good work as well much respect to yo homie may be you can give me some pointer im stuck at body mount bussing let me know where to look


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

1996 big body for sale 4,500 or obo and trades....
114 miles any? call me at 786-315-7635...


----------



## morpheus (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yogis tire shop_@Jan 27 2010, 06:19 PM~16430890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good homie !!!


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CARSllcLV_@Jan 28 2010, 12:15 AM~16437485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)

CLOSEUP OF THAT FRAME 1/4" GRINDED SMOOTH


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yogis tire shop_@Jan 28 2010, 03:57 PM~16443597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

damn who this GANGSTAS right here....... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

Need some advice lac lovers....im gonna buy some new rims for my lac,Do ya think these rimz will match my lac? Thanks homies  
PIC'S OF MY LAC (CANDY PAINT JOB)  
















AND PIC OF RIMS IM THINKING OF GETTING  








ANY ADVICE WILL HELP ME OUT....THANKS


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yogis tire shop_@Jan 26 2010, 12:47 PM~16417089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 27 2010, 10:03 PM~16435076
> *JUST BOUGHT THIS FOR MY SON TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


I see ur missin the back emblem, i just replaced mine, new one on ebay for like $6 looks just right. Buy one thats 5 or 6" long and clean off the old one.

How olds ur boy? If hes a new rider thats quite a car for a newbie, its safe but kids will race anything and most will wreck their first car.


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 28 2010, 06:29 PM~16444492
> *Need some advice lac lovers....im gonna buy some new rims for my lac,Do ya think these rimz will match my lac? Thanks homies
> PIC'S OF MY LAC (CANDY PAINT JOB)
> 
> ...


why dont you just paint the spoke of the rims and it will look the same...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jan 28 2010, 07:11 PM~16444857
> *I see ur missin the back emblem, i just replaced mine, new one on ebay for like $6 looks just right.  Buy one thats 5 or 6" long and clean off the old one.
> 
> How olds ur boy?  If hes a new rider thats quite a car for a newbie, its safe but kids will race anything and most will wreck their first car.
> *


BEEN THERE BEFORE ALLREADY THANKS HES GOT STRIPES


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 28 2010, 07:32 PM~16445054
> *BEEN THERE BEFORE ALLREADY THANKS HES GOT STRIPES
> 
> 
> ...


Ha....fuckin jd....I knew them pics were coming. :roflmao:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Jan 28 2010, 07:21 PM~16444950
> *why dont you just paint the spoke of the rims  and it will look the same...
> *


The rims that are on now are anodized and the pic of the other rim is candy paint from what they told me


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 28 2010, 08:32 PM~16445054
> *BEEN THERE BEFORE ALLREADY THANKS HES GOT STRIPES
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I remember LRM San Anton 05, you pulled in the parking lot in Iced 94..all you could see was chrome undies...much props on all the big bodies... You done made James jump in the Lac game :biggrin:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 28 2010, 06:29 PM~16444492
> *Need some advice lac lovers....im gonna buy some new rims for my lac,Do ya think these rimz will match my lac? Thanks homies
> PIC'S OF MY LAC (CANDY PAINT JOB)
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OroLac_@Jan 28 2010, 10:15 PM~16447043
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanx homie :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Jan 26 2010, 02:31 PM~16418813
> *WHY YOU SELLING IT BIG DAWG?
> *


i wanna get a bomb :cheesy:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 28 2010, 09:18 PM~16446253
> *:biggrin: I remember LRM San Anton 05, you pulled in the parking lot in Iced 94..all you could see was chrome undies...much props on all the big bodies... You done made James jump in the Lac game :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 28 2010, 05:23 PM~16443841
> *damn who this GANGSTAS right here....... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAME THAT WAS GOOD HANGING OUT THERE BRING YOUR ASS TO ATL LET GO STRIP CLUBBING :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> BEEN THERE BEFORE ALLREADY THANKS HES GOT STRIPES
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 28 2010, 06:29 PM~16444492
> *Need some advice lac lovers....im gonna buy some new rims for my lac,Do ya think these rimz will match my lac? Thanks homies
> PIC'S OF MY LAC (CANDY PAINT JOB)
> 
> ...



Them shoes would look better, ill buy your old ones


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 28 2010, 07:58 PM~16445340
> *The rims that are on now are anodized and the pic of the other rim is candy paint from what they told me
> *


ooh :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yogis tire shop_@Jan 29 2010, 05:51 AM~16449327
> *DAME THAT WAS GOOD HANGING OUT THERE BRING YOUR ASS TO ATL LET GO STRIP CLUBBING :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


i will for sure take that invite now let's see if our friend greg will be ALLOWED to go........ :biggrin:


----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 29 2010, 12:23 PM~16451963
> *i will for sure take that invite now let's see if our friend greg will be ALLOWED to go........ :biggrin:
> *


 IM GOING TO HAVE TO WRITE A PERMISSION SLIP FOR THAT FOOL TO HIS WIFE OR LIE THAT WE GOT SOMETHING TO DO SO HE CAN GO


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yogis tire shop_@Jan 29 2010, 12:39 PM~16452061
> *IM GOING TO HAVE TO WRITE A PERMISSION SLIP FOR THAT FOOL TO HIS WIFE OR LIE THAT WE GOT SOMETHING TO DO SO HE CAN GO
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jan 29 2010, 11:02 AM~16451257
> *Them shoes would look better, ill buy your old ones
> *


I TOLD YOU STEVE O YOU GOT FIRST DIBS HOMIE


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jan 28 2010, 06:11 PM~16444857
> *I see ur missin the back emblem, i just replaced mine, new one on ebay for like $6 looks just right.  Buy one thats 5 or 6" long and clean off the old one.
> 
> How olds ur boy?  If hes a new rider thats quite a car for a newbie, its safe but kids will race anything and most will wreck their first car.
> *


true i was fucking around on gravel and ran my v6 monte into a tree no damage to the car ecxept for cracks on the bumper, shut off after i hit but it was ok, i fucked up the tree. :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doughboy93+Jan 21 2010, 05:28 PM~16368127-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most dont notice the detail work put into your ride. Love the sectioned hood and trunk light.


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 28 2010, 07:32 PM~16445054
> *BEEN THERE BEFORE ALLREADY THANKS HES GOT STRIPES
> 
> 
> ...


HOMIE DOING THAT DANW THANG HE AIN'T PLAYING :thumbsup:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jan 29 2010, 11:02 AM~16451257
> *Them shoes would look better, ill buy your old ones
> *


 :0


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 29 2010, 02:26 PM~16452922
> *I TOLD YOU STEVE O YOU GOT FIRST DIBS HOMIE
> *


SUP SPANX YOU BRING THE LAC OUT TONITE? :cheesy:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Jan 29 2010, 03:18 PM~16453428
> *SUP SPANX YOU BRING THE LAC OUT TONITE? :cheesy:
> *


YESSIRRRRR :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 28 2010, 06:32 PM~16445054
> *BEEN THERE BEFORE ALLREADY THANKS HES GOT STRIPES
> 
> 
> ...


TTT!
ISNT THE GREEN ONE IN THE NORTHWEST NOW?


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGMANDO_@Jan 29 2010, 04:26 PM~16454096
> *TTT!
> ISNT THE GREEN ONE IN THE NORTHWEST NOW?
> *


YA


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jan 28 2010, 08:11 PM~16444857
> *I see ur missin the back emblem, i just replaced mine, new one on ebay for like $6 looks just right.  Buy one thats 5 or 6" long and clean off the old one.
> 
> How olds ur boy?  If hes a new rider thats quite a car for a newbie, its safe but kids will race anything and most will wreck their first car.
> *


 :roflmao: HIS SON HAS GOT QUITE AN EXPERIENCE.FOLLOWING DADS FOOT STEP  :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CARSllcLV_@Jan 28 2010, 02:15 AM~16437485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that Lac is bad homie u got more pics


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacon13_@Jan 24 2010, 06:50 PM~16396921
> *these are the only ones i have right now, post more tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...


im feeling that blue like how both colors are setup nice homie cant wait for the results


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 28 2010, 06:29 PM~16444492
> *Need some advice lac lovers....im gonna buy some new rims for my lac,Do ya think these rimz will match my lac? Thanks homies
> PIC'S OF MY LAC (CANDY PAINT JOB)
> 
> ...


Some Gold Ds would set it off!!


----------



## CARSllcLV (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Jan 29 2010, 10:19 PM~16457456
> *that Lac is bad homie u got more pics
> *


Thanks Bro! This thread made me want a big boddy bad.
I'm working on the setup and trunk this week. 
I'll have more pics soon. Trying to be done for Az on 3/7/10.
But i'm go to have to wait for the new gutz.


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jan 29 2010, 11:22 PM~16457924
> *Some Gold Ds would set it off!!
> *


I was thinking of that too with a gold leafing job on it but im not sure which way im going too go with.I was thinking red on red on red :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

What up my Fleetwood Homies? What been Crackin???


----------



## BIG DADDY 65 SS (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

> Very nice, like the chrome grill badge & door handles. :thumbsup:
> 
> THANKS HOMIE!!!
> I GOT THE IDEA FROM HERE ON CADI SITE AND FROM MY HOMIE JOHN WHO PUT EM ON HIS LAC AS WELL!!! CAME OUT NICE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Jan 29 2010, 10:24 PM~16456933
> *:roflmao: HIS SON HAS GOT QUITE AN EXPERIENCE.FOLLOWING DADS FOOT STEP   :thumbsup:
> *


yea, i just seen somebody buys their kid a fleet u think dad buys a kid his first car. but if youre grown and dad comes across a nice ass fleet then I guess he can still buy his kid a car :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CARSllcLV_@Jan 30 2010, 12:49 AM~16458152
> *Thanks Bro! This thread made me want a big boddy bad.
> I'm working on the setup and trunk this week.
> I'll have more pics soon. Trying to be done for Az on 3/7/10.
> ...


you welcome :thumbsup: 
whats on your mind for the interior


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Jan 30 2010, 04:51 PM~16462757
> *you welcome :thumbsup:
> whats on your mind for the interior
> *


The OG shit it has is flawless, But I got to have custom skins!
Its top secret, if I tell you I got to off your azz!.... J/K...


----------



## BiggLess31 (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggLess31_@Jan 30 2010, 06:30 PM~16463413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats clean!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tra1414_@Jan 30 2010, 10:59 PM~16463982
> *Thats clean!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jan 28 2010, 02:42 PM~16441106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: 

don't feel bad this was mine last year




























hey got a question what are most you guys runnin in da rear 14x????


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Jan 30 2010, 08:27 PM~16464222
> *:cheesy:
> 
> hey got a question what are most you guys runnin in da rear 14x????
> *



Had 14x7's! But I have chinas and cut the shit out of skirts & quarters and still had robbing. So now igot 14x6's, now its cool.


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Jan 30 2010, 08:40 PM~16464353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yours homes? If so "Y" 3 batterys! :dunno:
Thats Foccin Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Jan 30 2010, 08:40 PM~16464353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's a clean ass caddy right there. a peanut butter top would have really set it off.


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Jan 30 2010, 09:40 PM~16464353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tra1414_@Jan 30 2010, 11:49 PM~16464409
> *Yours homes? If so "Y" 3 batterys! :dunno:
> Thats Foccin Nice! :thumbsup:
> *


naw not mine 

it was at a show last summer he had a huge sound system and airbags



> _Originally posted by tra1414_@Jan 30 2010, 11:47 PM~16464392
> *Had 14x7's! But I have chinas and cut the shit out of skirts & quarters and still had robbing. So now igot 14x6's, now its cool.
> *


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggLess31_@Jan 30 2010, 07:30 PM~16463413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggLess31_@Jan 30 2010, 07:30 PM~16463413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Jan 31 2010, 07:06 AM~16466721
> *naw not mine
> 
> it was at a show last summer he had a huge sound system and airbags
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GoodTimesFL (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Jan 30 2010, 11:40 PM~16464353
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn it looks like my :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GoodTimesFL (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggLess31_@Jan 30 2010, 09:30 PM~16463413
> *
> 
> 
> ...




so clean


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 31 2010, 02:24 PM~16468801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE IT


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tra1414_@Jan 30 2010, 08:15 PM~16463294
> *The OG shit it has is flawless, But I got to have custom skins!
> Its top secret, if I tell you I got to off your azz!....  J/K...
> *


 :biggrin: alrite homie ill be waiting for the results keep up the good :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 31 2010, 02:24 PM~16468801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 31 2010, 01:24 PM~16468801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM THAT SHIT LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

I spotted this Desert Dreams C.C. cadi at a local show yesterday!!


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 31 2010, 02:24 PM~16468801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that hand ingrave very nice


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 31 2010, 01:24 PM~16468801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats bad as fuck!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 2 2009, 02:14 PM~15847898
> *Finally got around to painting mine.  Still got a long way to go but here it is.  Sorry for the big pics, I don't know how to resize them.
> 
> 
> ...


Finally got around to having my murals done, almost ready for leaf and stripe. Murals done by T. Step. Sorry if pics are blurry, they are from my cell phone.


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Aug 1 2009, 02:44 PM~14647203
> *http://www.eternalrollerz.com/TechArticles/ContiKit.htm
> *


 :biggrin: Great tech artical


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Jan 31 2010, 09:08 PM~16472565
> *Finally got around to having my murals done, almost ready for leaf and stripe.  Murals done by T. Step.  Sorry if pics are blurry, they are from my cell phone.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Jan 31 2010, 11:08 PM~16472565
> *Finally got around to having my murals done, almost ready for leaf and stripe.  Murals done by T. Step.  Sorry if pics are blurry, they are from my cell phone.
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE HOMIE...
MUCH PROPS ON THAT


----------



## BiggLess31 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@Jan 31 2010, 09:12 AM~16466748
> *NICE!!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Homies!


----------



## BiggLess31 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 31 2010, 02:24 PM~16468801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :h5:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Jan 31 2010, 09:08 PM~16472565
> *Finally got around to having my murals done, almost ready for leaf and stripe.  Murals done by T. Step.  Sorry if pics are blurry, they are from my cell phone.
> 
> 
> ...



WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW :wow:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

BAD ASS FLEETWOODS


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Jan 31 2010, 08:08 PM~16472565
> *Finally got around to having my murals done, almost ready for leaf and stripe.  Murals done by T. Step.  Sorry if pics are blurry, they are from my cell phone.
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

I have some parts for sale

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry16482052


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Feb 1 2010, 07:07 PM~16482220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Jan 31 2010, 09:08 PM~16472565
> *Finally got around to having my murals done, almost ready for leaf and stripe.  Murals done by T. Step.  Sorry if pics are blurry, they are from my cell phone.
> 
> 
> ...


Thats fuckin bad!!


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Feb 1 2010, 08:07 PM~16482220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful lac homie


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Jan 31 2010, 09:08 PM~16472565
> *Finally got around to having my murals done, almost ready for leaf and stripe.  Murals done by T. Step.  Sorry if pics are blurry, they are from my cell phone.
> 
> 
> ...


murals look badass


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Feb 1 2010, 08:07 PM~16482220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass!!


----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)

[/quote]


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Feb 1 2010, 06:08 AM~16472565
> *Finally got around to having my murals done, almost ready for leaf and stripe.  Murals done by T. Step.  Sorry if pics are blurry, they are from my cell phone.
> 
> 
> ...


hey that looks really good!


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Feb 1 2010, 08:07 PM~16482220
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SHOWOFF  ......................... J/K That's clean homeboi








































But seriously SHOWOFF :biggrin:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Feb 1 2010, 08:07 PM~16482220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice lac, anymore pics of the setup


----------



## TOXXIC (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggLess31_@Jan 30 2010, 07:30 PM~16463413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OBSESSION BABY. IM ALMOST READY


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Jan 31 2010, 09:08 PM~16472565
> *Finally got around to having my murals done, almost ready for leaf and stripe.  Murals done by T. Step.  Sorry if pics are blurry, they are from my cell phone.
> 
> 
> ...


That is fuckin sick!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Feb 1 2010, 08:07 PM~16482220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love the colors on this one!


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

Needin help which is the wiring harness for aftermarket stereo for a 96 fleetwood. Thanks


----------



## D&A1 (Apr 29, 2008)

some a arms i made for my bigbody!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## maddogg45 (Feb 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 31 2010, 02:24 PM~16468801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad azz homie!


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigbodylac+Jan 31 2010, 10:07 PM~16473379-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the compliments, more pics will be coming.


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

for sale or trade for 60 thru 64 impala .OVER 20K INVESTED.every trim on the car is gold.BRAND NEW EVERYTHING .MOTOR HAS 80K MILES,PAINT JOB IS A WINNER.























































ill even throw in the fifth wheel.sorry bout the quality camara phone pix


----------



## BLUE'S 86 (Apr 14, 2009)

:worship: clean ass worke homie :thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 2 2010, 05:44 AM~16486754
> *SHOWOFF  ......................... J/K That's clean homeboi
> But seriously SHOWOFF :biggrin:
> *



U KNOW HOW I DO IT :biggrin:


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

where can i find the ragtop molding clips and how much do they cost?


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Feb 3 2010, 08:26 PM~16505086
> *where can i find the ragtop molding clips and how much do they cost?
> *


alot of $$$ unless you have the shell


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## 79snoopy (Jul 29, 2008)

this id my big body it is a 93 
i will trade this for a tahoe or yukon


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

new ride i picked up this weekend


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

e.c. rolo's old caddy








my old lac


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 3 2010, 11:09 AM~16499495
> *for sale or trade for 60 thru 64 impala .OVER 20K INVESTED.every trim on the car is gold.BRAND NEW EVERYTHING .MOTOR HAS 80K MILES,PAINT JOB IS A WINNER.
> 
> 
> ...



thats one clean ass motor :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## antlocc93 (Feb 6, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL VIC/BIG MO (Feb 5, 2010)

DO YOU REMEMBER THIS 1? FROM NOR-CAL!!!!


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Feb 4 2010, 11:58 PM~16518164
> *my old lac
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

anybody know where i can find the rear bumper moulding new for a 96 fleet uffin:


----------



## L0W C (Jun 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D&A_@Feb 3 2010, 02:30 PM~16492599
> *some a arms i made for my bigbody!!
> 
> 
> ...


good shit bro


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Any new Lacs busting out this year?


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 7 2010, 09:30 AM~16539090
> *Any new Lacs busting out this year?
> *


? :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 7 2010, 10:30 AM~16539090
> *Any new Lacs busting out this year?
> *



:yes:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 7 2010, 01:30 PM~16539090
> *Any new Lacs busting out this year?
> *



yours !!!!


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 7 2010, 10:30 AM~16539090
> *Any new Lacs busting out this year?
> *


 :nicoderm::dunno: :ugh: :nono: 































































































































































































































































































:biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 7 2010, 03:50 PM~16541302
> *yours !!!!
> *


My new one is a 80's


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 7 2010, 04:06 PM~16541421
> *:nicoderm::dunno:  :ugh:  :nono:
> :biggrin:
> *


What up my Brother from another Mother! Hows yours coming along?


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 7 2010, 04:08 PM~16541431
> *What up my Brother from another Mother! Hows yours coming along?
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 7 2010, 04:08 PM~16541431
> *What up my Brother from another Mother! Hows yours coming along?
> *


NOT MUCH JUST CHILLIN OVER HERE , HOW'S THINGS OUT THERE ?

AS FOR THE CADI IT'S READY FOR PAINT , JUST WAITING FOR TOPO 
TO COME BY & CHECK OUT THE BODY WORK TO MAKE SURE IT MEETS
HIS APPROVAL . THEN I'LL SET UP AN APPOINTMENT FOR THE BOOTH .


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 7 2010, 04:12 PM~16541457
> *NOT MUCH JUST CHILLIN OVER HERE , HOW'S THINGS OUT THERE ?
> 
> AS FOR THE CADI IT'S READY FOR PAINT , JUST WAITING FOR TOPO
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 
CANT WAIT TOO SEE THE FINISH TOUCH ON YOUR CADI


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 7 2010, 04:12 PM~16541457
> *NOT MUCH JUST CHILLIN OVER HERE , HOW'S THINGS OUT THERE ?
> 
> AS FOR THE CADI IT'S READY FOR PAINT , JUST WAITING FOR TOPO
> ...


Cant wait! I know its going to be Badd Ass!!!


----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 7 2010, 03:12 PM~16541457
> *NOT MUCH JUST CHILLIN OVER HERE , HOW'S THINGS OUT THERE ?
> 
> AS FOR THE CADI IT'S READY FOR PAINT , JUST WAITING FOR TOPO
> ...


 :0 hno: :drama:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX+Feb 7 2010, 08:12 PM~16543073-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 8 2010, 12:48 PM~16550184
> *YOU & ME BOTH . :biggrin:
> I COULD ONLY HOPE PEOPLE WILL APPRECIATE IT WHEN IT'S DONE . :biggrin:
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


I seent it today, looks good bro


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

:cheesy: 

















:cheesy:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Feb 8 2010, 10:51 PM~16555712
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: more pics


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Feb 8 2010, 10:50 PM~16555697
> *I seent it today, looks good bro
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OroLac_@Feb 8 2010, 11:07 PM~16556479
> *:thumbsup: more pics
> *


Soon


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Feb 9 2010, 01:51 AM~16555712
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



i really like this one!!


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Feb 8 2010, 09:51 PM~16555712
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


ZuPR9_AALkA&feature


----------



## rollo (May 30, 2009)

heres my new toy and its getting changed up for tampa whole new set up and some new goodies being added


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollo_@Feb 9 2010, 01:38 PM~16559867
> *heres my new toy and its getting changed up for tampa whole new set up and some new  goodies being added
> 
> 
> ...


SAW IT ABOUT 3WKS AGO ON THE PALMETTO..HOW LONG HAVE U HAD IT?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

HELP!!!!

MY '94 FLEETWOOD IS FLASHING "PASS KEY FAULT ERROR", AND NOT CRANKING AT ALL. WHEN DIAGNOSED, IT'S GIVING ERROR CODE #43... KEY RESISTOR CIRCUIT (CIRCUIT OPEN OR SHORTENED TO BATTERY)

DOES THIS MEAN I WILL HAVE TO CHANGE THE WHOLE ENTIRE STEERING COLUMN BECAUSE THE WIRES GONE BAD... OR DO I JUST HAVE TO REPLACE THE KEY, DUE TO THE "CHIP" GONE BAD....???

CAN I JUST HAVE THE VATS SYSTEM BYPASSED???

HELP, I AM IN NEED OF A SOLUTION.. MY BIG BODY IS MY DAILY. I DON'T HAVE MUCH $ THOUGH..

UR INPUT WOULD BE MUCH APPRECIATED!!!!! :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Feb 8 2010, 10:51 PM~16555712
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


YES SiiiR !!!


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## Z3dr0ck (Nov 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Feb 9 2010, 01:07 PM~16560154
> *HELP!!!!
> 
> MY '94 FLEETWOOD IS FLASHING "PASS KEY FAULT ERROR", AND NOT CRANKING AT ALL. WHEN DIAGNOSED, IT'S GIVING ERROR CODE #43... KEY RESISTOR CIRCUIT (CIRCUIT OPEN OR SHORTENED TO BATTERY)
> ...


Try this link..

http://ww2.justanswer.com/uploads/JHoop/20..._GM_vehicle.pdf


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Z3dr0ck_@Feb 9 2010, 05:57 PM~16562194
> *Try this link..
> 
> http://ww2.justanswer.com/uploads/JHoop/20..._GM_vehicle.pdf
> *


THANKS..YEA, I PRINTED THAT OUT YESTERDAY...HOPE IT WORKS...


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Feb 9 2010, 11:07 AM~16560154
> *HELP!!!!
> 
> MY '94 FLEETWOOD IS FLASHING "PASS KEY FAULT ERROR", AND NOT CRANKING AT ALL. WHEN DIAGNOSED, IT'S GIVING ERROR CODE #43... KEY RESISTOR CIRCUIT (CIRCUIT OPEN OR SHORTENED TO BATTERY)
> ...



THAT IS A COMMON PROBLEM . THE PART ON THE KEY WEARS OUT .
TRY GETTING A NEW KEY FIRST . IF THAT DON'T WORK YOU CAN 
HAVE A PLACE THAT INSTALLS ALARMS BYPASS THE SYSTEM WITH 
A DIODE .


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 9 2010, 06:02 PM~16562247
> *THAT IS A COMMON PROBLEM . THE PART ON THE KEY WEARS OUT .
> TRY GETTING A NEW KEY FIRST . IF THAT DON'T WORK YOU CAN
> HAVE A PLACE THAT INSTALLS ALARMS BYPASS THE SYSTEM WITH
> ...


THANK U!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 9 2010, 03:02 PM~16562247
> *THAT IS A COMMON PROBLEM . THE PART ON THE KEY WEARS OUT .
> TRY GETTING A NEW KEY FIRST . IF THAT DON'T WORK YOU CAN
> HAVE A PLACE THAT INSTALLS ALARMS BYPASS THE SYSTEM WITH
> ...


MINE HAPPEND LIKE THAT. I HAD TO ORDER A COMPUTER FROM A PLACE IN FLORIDA WITH THE VATS TAKIN OUT.
I ORDERD A NEW KEY AND TUMBLER BUT STILL WOULDNT WORK SO ENDED UP CHANGING COMPUTERS AND IT FIRED RIGHT UP!!!


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Feb 8 2010, 10:51 PM~16555712
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


*TTT CLEAN *


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollo_@Feb 9 2010, 10:38 AM~16559867
> *heres my new toy and its getting changed up for tampa whole new set up and some new  goodies being added
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Feb 8 2010, 10:51 PM~16555712
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


badass


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Feb 9 2010, 12:32 AM~16556704
> *Soon
> *


----------



## Erik78 (Apr 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

to da mothafuckin top wit da big bodies!


----------



## rollo (May 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Feb 9 2010, 09:26 PM~16564379
> *nice
> *


thanks homie its got alot of work ahead to get it ready for tampa but when its done that bitch going to be sittin right


----------



## rollo (May 30, 2009)

im looking for adjustable trailing arms and anything else to do the rear on my 93 fleetwood so pm me with anything you might have for sale


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Feb 10 2010, 10:56 PM~16579860
> *
> *


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Feb 11 2010, 12:56 AM~16579860
> *
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Fa '08_@Feb 11 2010, 08:36 PM~16586945
> *:thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## crookedthoughts (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Feb 12 2010, 09:23 PM~16598319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i used to work at a strip club up in Hollywood and one of this foos chicks used to dance there he would always be dropping her off at work in his green caddy dressed all in green and shit


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

is there anyway to make the back windows in my 93 roll all the way down. il post some pics of the new ride tomorrow if the weather is nice enough


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crookedthoughts_@Feb 13 2010, 03:33 PM~16603015
> *i used to work at a strip club up in Hollywood and one of this foos chicks used to dance there he would always be dropping her off at work in his green caddy dressed all in green and shit
> *


green for the money, gold for the honey  


that must be an old pic, I know for 10 years now hes been rollin a 2000+ deville all greened up


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Feb 13 2010, 11:23 PM~16605628
> *green for the money, gold for the honey
> that must be an old pic, I know for 10 years now hes been rollin a 2000+ deville all greened up
> *


 :yes:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Apr 26 2009, 05:39 PM~13694606
> *Some Iowa rides I shot yesterday.
> 
> 
> ...


WOW da win to my caddy


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

i got a house grill for sale all crome $400. obo i'll have pics later


----------



## gordoloc213 (Nov 13, 2005)

my new rims for my big body . . .


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## lowriden (Mar 24, 2009)

stock 93-96 big body grill... perfect condition not cracked chrome looks good.... $100


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Feb 8 2010, 10:51 PM~16555712
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Feb 15 2010, 12:00 AM~16615968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Feb 15 2010, 01:00 AM~16615968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very clean :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

HERE IT IS AGAIN :angry: THE VATO THAT TOOK IT COULDNT PAY ME THE REST OF THE CASH SO I TOOK MY RIDE BACK SO HERE IT IS AGAIN FOR SALE LETS TRY THIS ONE MORE TIME  :biggrin: 

OK HERE IT IS 93 FLEETWOOD THIS IS A NICE STREET RIDE IT GOT PAINTED LIL OVER 2 YEARS AGO GOT PINSTRIPED AND LEAFED LAST YEAR . INTERIOR IS DECENT DASH HAS CRACKS , THE FRONT DRIVER SEAT AND PASSANGER SEAT ARE FADED BACK SEAT LOOKS CLEAN. IT HAS A ( REDS ) 2 PUMP SET UP 8 BATTERIES 4 SWITCHES HAS A POLISHED ADEL DUMP GOT 12'S IN THE BACK 8'S IN THE FRONT GOT 4.5 COILS IN THE FRONT BUT BOTTOMING OUT I GOT NEW KOOL-AID 4.5 COILS FOR IT (SILVER) ONES, MILES ON THE CAR SHOWS 154K ONLY USED IT ON SUNDAYS FOR CRUISING.

GONE GONE GONE GONE FOR SURE THIS TIME</span> :biggrin:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Feb 15 2010, 01:00 AM~16615968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 84juicedbox (Nov 2, 2008)

i picked this one up this weekend. i already sold the 20's im bout to order my 13's but do i need to order 13x5.5 for the rear or will 13x7 work.


----------



## RIDDLER (Sep 25, 2005)

just wondering how hard is it to find the e&g hub cap center for the bumper kits ? i dont see that many fleetwoods with them do they still make them ?


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Feb 15 2010, 01:46 PM~16619177
> *HERE IT IS AGAIN  :angry:  THE VATO THAT TOOK IT COULDNT PAY ME THE REST OF THE CASH SO I TOOK MY RIDE BACK SO HERE IT IS AGAIN FOR SALE LETS TRY THIS ONE MORE TIME    :biggrin:
> 
> OK HERE IT IS 93 FLEETWOOD THIS IS A NICE STREET RIDE IT GOT PAINTED LIL OVER 2 YEARS AGO GOT PINSTRIPED AND LEAFED LAST YEAR . INTERIOR IS DECENT DASH HAS CRACKS , THE FRONT DRIVER SEAT AND PASSANGER SEAT ARE FADED BACK SEAT LOOKS CLEAN. IT HAS A ( REDS ) 2 PUMP SET UP 8 BATTERIES  4 SWITCHES HAS A POLISHED ADEL DUMP GOT 12'S IN THE BACK 8'S IN THE FRONT GOT 4.5 COILS IN THE FRONT BUT BOTTOMING OUT I GOT NEW KOOL-AID 4.5 COILS FOR IT (SILVER) ONES, MILES ON THE CAR SHOWS 154K ONLY USED IT ON SUNDAYS FOR CRUISING.
> ...



GOOD LUCK BIG DOG ... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 84juicedbox_@Feb 15 2010, 10:47 PM~16623687
> *i picked this one up this weekend. i already sold the 20's im bout to order my 13's but do i need to order 13x5.5 for the rear or will 13x7 work.
> 
> 
> ...


YO 13 by 7 in da front only..n the 13 by 5.5 in da bak thats wut i heard...sombody plz confirm me cuz im in da situation!!!! :420: :h5: :drama:


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84juicedbox_@Feb 15 2010, 09:47 PM~16623687
> *i picked this one up this weekend. i already sold the 20's im bout to order my 13's but do i need to order 13x5.5 for the rear or will 13x7 work.
> 
> 
> ...


13x7s all around you will be fine......


----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Feb 16 2010, 12:29 AM~16625275
> *13x7s all around you will be fine......
> *


yo butt wut about a stock suspension???
n rubbin in the rear wit the 7's??
lol jus to add doo u really need a spacer in da front ?


----------



## lowriden (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG~G-RolliNSoloW_@Feb 16 2010, 01:40 AM~16625453
> *yo butt wut about a stock suspension???
> n rubbin in the rear wit the 7's??
> lol jus to add doo u really need a spacer in da front ?
> *


just cut the plastic tabs on the inside of the skirts you'll be fine...as for spacer..YES or gind down the calipers


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 15 2010, 10:06 PM~16624850
> *GOOD LUCK BIG DOG ... :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BRO I NEEDED IT AND ITS GONE FOR SURE


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Can anyone tell me the Paint code for my caddy? its the factory white....or where can i find it in the car. I dont have the owners manual and there are no stickers in the trunk.

Thanks


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Feb 16 2010, 10:07 AM~16628069
> *Can anyone tell me the Paint code for my caddy? its the factory white....or where can i find it in the car. I dont have the owners manual and there are no stickers in the trunk.
> 
> Thanks
> *


It should be on the trunk lid when you open it unless you covered it with mirrors........


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG~G-RolliNSoloW_@Feb 15 2010, 10:40 PM~16625453
> *yo butt wut about a stock suspension???
> n rubbin in the rear wit the 7's??
> lol jus to add doo u really need a spacer in da front ?
> *


just grind the calipers its not a lot like 80's caddys?


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Feb 16 2010, 12:02 PM~16628577
> *just grind the calipers its not a lot like 80's caddys?
> *


THANKS HOMIES..ANYTHIN ELSE I SHOULD KNO BOUT DA 93's??


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Feb 16 2010, 12:47 PM~16628401
> *It should be on the trunk lid when you open it unless you covered it with mirrors........
> *


as stated there are no stickers in the trunk lol

stickers were gone before i got the car


----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Feb 16 2010, 02:21 PM~16629835
> *as stated there are no stickers in the trunk lol
> 
> stickers were gone before i got the car
> *


mines a 93 factory white n the sticker says..
BASE/CLEAR WA-L8554 - U8554 523 :drama:


----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

:run:


----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

thats my fat lady


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT 4 Da Bigbody Lacs


----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigbodylac_@Feb 16 2010, 03:15 PM~16630160
> *TTT 4 Da Bigbody Lacs
> *


 uffin: hell ya waitin for my rims to come in from the west coast :burn: :run: takin for ever!!


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDDLER_@Feb 16 2010, 01:55 AM~16624678
> *just wondering how hard is it to find the e&g hub cap center for the bumper kits  ? i dont see that many fleetwoods with them do they still make them ?
> *











GOT THIS FOR SELL 500 OBO


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 16 2010, 05:28 PM~16631964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: anymore pics of the bucket and all???


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 17 2010, 01:14 AM~16637239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0  ...NOW THATS CADILLAC PIMPIN HOMIE!!


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## TURTLENUTTZ (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Feb 16 2010, 11:07 AM~16628069
> *Can anyone tell me the Paint code for my caddy? its the factory white....or where can i find it in the car. I dont have the owners manual and there are no stickers in the trunk.
> 
> Thanks
> *


On my 96' it's on the inside of the glove box door


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 17 2010, 01:14 AM~16637239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you got more pics of the car interior n exterior looks bad ass homie


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

Dam can't wait for the end of the month ima pick a fleetwood... I'll post it as soon as I get it!! Fleetwoods are the sh*t


----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Feb 18 2010, 12:05 AM~16647961
> *Dam can't wait for the end of the month ima pick a fleetwood... I'll post it as soon as I get it!! Fleetwoods are the sh*t
> *


C~MON HOMIE!! :yes:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Feb 17 2010, 10:46 PM~16647759
> *you got more pics of the car interior n exterior looks bad ass homie
> *



Yeah, Here you go it belongs to the President of my Car Club.


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

HERES A THEME SONG FOR THIS THREAD...
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BDuNM2rbYfU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BDuNM2rbYfU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:







bout dam time the came in!!! uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

they goin on my 93.....>>>>>







:biggrin:


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG~G-RolliNSoloW_@Feb 18 2010, 10:07 PM~16656419
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


13s or 14s???


----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by allredss_@Feb 19 2010, 02:37 PM~16662932
> *13s or 14s???
> *


treces homie!!...shit im putting them hoes on right now ...ill b postin up pics inna lil bit.. :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Feb 19 2010, 04:56 PM~16663925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass ride homie my homie gots on jus like that except hard top n a sun roof..like mine


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## showtimez2001 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82 Q-Deville_@Jan 10 2010, 01:43 PM~16245402
> *one of the HOTTEST Caddies ive seen yet!!!!  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


yes sir thanks to tha caddi god


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cuate64_@Feb 18 2010, 09:12 PM~16656482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigbodylac_@Feb 20 2010, 10:03 PM~16675044
> *:0
> *


 :wow: x2


----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 18 2010, 12:26 AM~16648685
> *Yeah, Here you go it belongs to the President of my Car Club.
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

:biggrin: my newest project, useing it as my daily right now :biggrin:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

Anyboby knows where i can get the center hub for my kit for 93 fleetwood?
like this one...............


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OroLac_@Feb 21 2010, 12:51 PM~16678567
> *Anyboby knows where i can get the center hub for my kit for 93 fleetwood?
> like this one...............
> 
> ...


pm this guy click here he's the man :biggrin:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Feb 21 2010, 04:13 PM~16679881
> *pm this guy click here he's the man  :biggrin:
> *


thanx for that :biggrin: but i already talkd to the guy and he said that he dont do dos with the CADILLAC logo no more hes not autorized


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

ttt :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OroLac_@Feb 21 2010, 06:01 PM~16680738
> *thanx for that :biggrin: but i already talkd to the guy and he said that he dont do dos with the CADILLAC logo no more hes not autorized
> *


i know who has 3 of those 2 chrome and 1 gold one pm this guy


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OroLac_@Feb 21 2010, 08:01 PM~16680738
> *thanx for that :biggrin: but i already talkd to the guy and he said that he dont do dos with the CADILLAC logo no more hes not autorized
> *


Well, you can get the cover from LARRY and get the center hub froma Cadillac dealer homie...


----------



## bpzlow70 (Sep 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cuate64_@Feb 18 2010, 11:12 PM~16656482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Feb 22 2010, 12:09 AM~16685488
> *i know who has 3 of those 2 chrome and 1 gold one pm this guy
> *


THANKX HOMIE I SEND HIM A PM ALREADY :biggrin:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

Im hoping someone here has some parts laying around. I need the bumper trim shown in this pic for the passenger side. thanks


----------



## sideshows fleetwood (Jul 14, 2008)

dose any one have any tricks on taking off the black plastic off the door window trim :happysad: please and thankyou


----------



## GoodTimesFL (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cuate64_@Feb 18 2010, 11:12 PM~16656482
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn u can pull so many hoes with this.... :biggrin:


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Feb 22 2010, 12:28 PM~16689321
> *Im hoping someone here has some parts laying around. I need the bumper trim shown in this pic for the passenger side. thanks
> 
> 
> ...


Fairway Chevy Homes! I just got mine for both front trims, the front bumper and the rear bumper trim. :thumbsup:


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

<img src=\'http://i50.tinypic.com/im8nlc.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

In this pic it's the drivers side! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tra1414_@Feb 22 2010, 07:21 PM~16692630
> *Fairway Chevy Homes! I just got mine for both front trims, the front bumper and the rear bumper trim. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks for the info trace! how much they tax you hno:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tra1414_@Feb 22 2010, 07:22 PM~16692652
> *<img src=\'http://i50.tinypic.com/im8nlc.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> In this pic it's the drivers side!  LOL :biggrin:
> *


LOL...GOOD EYE,I DIDNT NOTICE IT UNTIL YOU SAID THAT :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 22 2010, 09:28 PM~16694613
> *LOL...GOOD EYE,I DIDNT NOTICE IT UNTIL YOU SAID THAT :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: no shit......dats crazy.


----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

TTT :machinegun: :guns: :ninja: 
GANGSTA LACS FOO!!


----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

TTT :wow: IM STILL UP!!! WAITIN FOR THE SUN TO COME UP SO I CAN WORK ON MY RIDE .... :uh: :420: TAKING 444 EEEVVVEEERRR!!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Getting some work done...getting the interior totally redone....

All plastic is getting painted....Headliner is going white with a pink caddy emblem....all the plastic that holds the headliner in place, oh shit handels, mirriors, etc....there all getting painted pink....the carpet is going pink as you can see from the pics....the plastic runners on the floor that hide the edge of the carpet and seat belts are going pink ...pillar covers are white...the back dash and rear quarter pieces are white as well as most of the dash...the wood grain will go pink as well as a few other small pieces on the dash....same with door panels....seats are going white as well....going to be nice when done....

heres pics of most of it stripped out....


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Plus a lot wire and cable management....going to re run all wires and all that mess.....all those wires in the pics were running under the carpet....what a mess lol


----------



## 1983 (Jan 19, 2010)

> Getting some work done...getting the interior totally redone....
> 
> All plastic is getting painted....Headliner is going white with a pink caddy emblem....all the plastic that holds the headliner in place, oh shit handels, mirriors, etc....there all getting painted pink....the carpet is going pink as you can see from the pics....the plastic runners on the floor that hide the edge of the carpet and seat belts are going pink ...pillar covers are white...the back dash and rear quarter pieces are white as well as most of the dash...the wood grain will go pink as well as a few other small pieces on the dash....same with door panels....seats are going white as well....going to be nice when done....
> 
> ...


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Feb 23 2010, 10:21 AM~16699864
> *Getting some work done...getting the interior totally redone....
> 
> All plastic is getting painted....Headliner is going white with a pink caddy emblem....all the plastic that holds the headliner in place, oh shit handels, mirriors, etc....there all getting painted pink....the carpet is going pink as you can see from the pics....the plastic runners on the floor that hide the edge of the carpet and seat belts are going pink ...pillar covers are white...the back dash and rear quarter pieces are white as well as most of the dash...the wood grain will go pink as well as a few other small pieces on the dash....same with door panels....seats are going white as well....going to be nice when done....
> ...


:wow: Damn, that's crazy... But I can't wait to see the finished outcome!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> > Getting some work done...getting the interior totally redone....
> >
> > All plastic is getting painted....Headliner is going white with a pink caddy emblem....all the plastic that holds the headliner in place, oh shit handels, mirriors, etc....there all getting painted pink....the carpet is going pink as you can see from the pics....the plastic runners on the floor that hide the edge of the carpet and seat belts are going pink ...pillar covers are white...the back dash and rear quarter pieces are white as well as most of the dash...the wood grain will go pink as well as a few other small pieces on the dash....same with door panels....seats are going white as well....going to be nice when done....
> >
> ...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Feb 23 2010, 02:02 PM~16700259
> *:wow: Damn, that's crazy... But I can't wait to see the finished outcome!
> *



lol yeah me to


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

whats a good amount to extend the top a arms? iam just gonna ride my big body for lay n play


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Feb 23 2010, 03:19 PM~16702092
> *whats a good amount to extend the top a arms? iam just gonna ride my big body for lay n play
> *


1 inch


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Feb 23 2010, 03:19 PM~16702092
> *whats a good amount to extend the top a arms? iam just gonna ride my big body for lay n play
> *


inch n 1/2 is wut i got on mine.and i drive it all over...


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Feb 23 2010, 03:19 PM~16702092
> *whats a good amount to extend the top a arms? iam just gonna ride my big body for lay n play
> *


You goin to lift it :wow:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

oh shit is that yours twigsta?


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Feb 24 2010, 12:25 PM~16711354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOT DAM THAT SUCKS HOMIE


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Nah thats not mine...


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Feb 24 2010, 11:25 AM~16711354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AWWW MAN WTF... :wow:


----------



## CARSllcLV (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Feb 22 2010, 08:39 PM~16693780
> *thanks for the info trace! how much they tax you hno:
> *


Don't member Homie! I think like $40-$60? :dunno: 
Give LOUIE a call @ fairway chevy 641-1570. :thumbsup:


----------



## CARSllcLV (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 22 2010, 09:28 PM~16694613
> *LOL...GOOD EYE,I DIDNT NOTICE IT UNTIL YOU SAID THAT :biggrin:
> *


Please keep your eyes open for the wood trip for the inside handles! I need 2....
If you find them let me know asap! thanks


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

i need some nice clean spears front 2 back 2 pm me thanks


----------



## sideshows fleetwood (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CARSllcLV_@Feb 24 2010, 12:03 PM~16711640
> *Please keep your eyes open for the wood trip for the inside handles! I need 2....
> If you find them let me know asap! thanks
> *


WHAT SIDE I HAVE ALL FOUR


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

My homie has a 95 fleet wood and put 13X7 on it and shaved the handles that hold up the skirts but they are still rubing any ideas ????


----------



## B.dizzle (Mar 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS68_@Feb 24 2010, 03:30 PM~16713410
> *My homie has a 95 fleet wood and put 13X7 on it and shaved the handles that hold up the skirts but they are still rubing any ideas ????
> *


he might have to try running 13/6's on the back homie.


----------



## lowrrico (Jan 26, 2010)

damn


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 24 2010, 12:09 AM~16706170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  sapinin


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CARSllcLV_@Feb 24 2010, 11:54 AM~16711587
> *Don't member Homie! I think like $40-$60? :dunno:
> Give LOUIE a call @ fairway chevy 641-1570. :thumbsup:
> *


youre the man thanks :worship:


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Feb 23 2010, 02:21 PM~16699864
> *Getting some work done...getting the interior totally redone....
> 
> All plastic is getting painted....Headliner is going white with a pink caddy emblem....all the plastic that holds the headliner in place, oh shit handels, mirriors, etc....there all getting painted pink....the carpet is going pink as you can see from the pics....the plastic runners on the floor that hide the edge of the carpet and seat belts are going pink ...pillar covers are white...the back dash and rear quarter pieces are white as well as most of the dash...the wood grain will go pink as well as a few other small pieces on the dash....same with door panels....seats are going white as well....going to be nice when done....
> ...


 :thumbsup: Looks like its going to be real nice, sum thang I would like to do to minez


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Feb 24 2010, 08:37 PM~16715046
> *:thumbsup: Looks like its going to be real nice, sum thang I would like to do to minez
> *


sent the dash out today...cant wait


----------



## Ryder95 (Jun 12, 2007)




----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ryder95_@Feb 24 2010, 10:05 PM~16717876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Feb 24 2010, 06:17 PM~16714845
> * sapinin
> *


Whats happening with you?


----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS68_@Feb 24 2010, 04:30 PM~16713410
> *My homie has a 95 fleet wood and put 13X7 on it and shaved the handles that hold up the skirts but they are still rubing any ideas ????
> *


SAY HOMIE I JUS DID MINES N I PUT 13X5.5S IN THE BAK NO RUB AFTER I SHAVED THE SKIRTS...N I PUT 13X7 IN THE FRONT JUS SHAVE THE CALIPERS A LIL BIT THATS ITS STILL RIDIN ON DA CLOUD :biggrin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Any one know where to get some custom color seat belts? I want pink but will go with white if i have to


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ryder95_@Feb 24 2010, 11:05 PM~16717876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE TTT


----------



## lowriden (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ryder95_@Feb 25 2010, 12:05 AM~16717876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 nice looks loke mine...I'm doing my rims the same way :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Feb 25 2010, 04:27 AM~16720089
> *Any one know where to get some custom color seat belts? I want pink but will go with white if i have to
> *



http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/40-FOOT-OF-...sQ5fAccessories

You just gotta love Ebay.... :biggrin: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Checkered-Pink-CADILLA...=item5639eff93c


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 25 2010, 01:58 AM~16718627
> *Whats happening with you?
> *


just tryn to get sum shat done to tha Lac and wwaiting for sum warm weather


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Feb 25 2010, 05:34 PM~16724444
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/40-FOOT-OF-...sQ5fAccessories
> 
> You just gotta love Ebay.... :biggrin:
> ...



the checker one is gay lol....but the white is cool...cheap to...wonder how many feet i would need to do all the belts


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Feb 25 2010, 09:33 PM~16728319
> *the checker one is gay lol....but the white is cool...cheap to...wonder how many feet i would need to do all the belts
> *


stretch all your belts out and measure


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

i just put my rims on yesterday. i finally got the feeling to go ahead a grind down the calipers. i had them for awhile.


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Nice Lac homie. Good to see how much you keep improving your ride. Much respect from a fellow fleetwood owner. Maybe one day i will get done with mine. Back to work :sprint:


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Anybody know where i can get the complete bushing kits with everything in red?


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Feb 26 2010, 12:41 PM~16734186
> *i just put my rims on yesterday. i finally got the feeling to go ahead a grind down the calipers. i had them for awhile.
> 
> 
> ...


*EDITED BI REQUEST OF ROBLEDO*
:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Feb 26 2010, 11:59 AM~16734321
> *EDITED BI REQUEST OF ROBLEDO
> :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ..............................fucker!


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Feb 26 2010, 01:04 PM~16734364
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: ..............................fucker!
> *


6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: down_by_law, ROBLEDO, *Big Rich*, Silentdawg, OroLac, lime mojito

:0 :0 :0


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Feb 26 2010, 12:05 PM~16734369
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: down_by_law, ROBLEDO, Big Rich, Silentdawg, OroLac, lime mojito
> 
> ...


 :0 ....is right.


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Feb 26 2010, 01:11 PM~16734400
> *:0  ....is right.
> *


when you getting the hydros done old man :cheesy:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Feb 26 2010, 12:41 PM~16734186
> *i just put my rims on yesterday. i finally got the feeling to go ahead a grind down the calipers. i had them for awhile.
> 
> 
> ...


you put 14x7?


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law+Feb 26 2010, 12:12 PM~16734404-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell naw! i'll never put 14's


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5zoErI0kII

uffin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Feb 26 2010, 02:05 PM~16734736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what happened


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Feb 26 2010, 04:05 PM~16734736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wanna sell some parts?????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

my newest project


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Feb 26 2010, 05:15 PM~16735334
> *my newest project
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Feb 26 2010, 03:05 PM~16734736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: RIP


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cuate64_@Feb 18 2010, 09:12 PM~16656482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Feb 26 2010, 03:34 PM~16734959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch is player homie!!


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

This one is for sale $5,500 O.B.O I'll put more info tomorrow


----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Feb 27 2010, 01:18 AM~16739743
> *This one is for sale $5,500 O.B.O I'll put more info tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...


 O SHIT U STOLE MY CAR!! :biggrin: :biggrin: ....YO THAT BITCH IS CLEAN SUN ROOF N ALL...I JUS THREW CHROME N GOLD 13'S ON MINE ....


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Feb 27 2010, 12:18 AM~16739743
> *This one is for sale $5,500 O.B.O I'll put more info tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...


CASH IN HAND PICS TONITE


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Feb 26 2010, 11:27 PM~16739796
> *CASH IN HAND PICS TONITE
> *


PM SENT


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Feb 27 2010, 06:21 AM~16740679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Feb 23 2010, 11:51 AM~16700701
> *yeah i keep looking at it asking my self how the hell its going to go back together lol...but a club member who took the dash it self out is going to help me get it back in....the rest is easy....ziplock bags full of screws that are labeled with what goes where lol
> *


where did you get the carpet? is it made to fit a big body?


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Feb 27 2010, 08:55 PM~16742505
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

anybody know what size NARDI i need to look for to fit a 96 fleetwood?


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Feb 27 2010, 01:18 AM~16739743
> *This one is for sale $5,500 O.B.O I'll put more info tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...


  
Damn that looks good(love those baldies),finally got mine ready to shoot,goin white magic ice pearl on this one.


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

No trades!! Need to sell 104k runs and drive nice located in Santa Maria Ca. 93458
$5500.00 OBO


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

A pic of my new daily.. Never been a big rim fan, but Im liking the dubs for now.


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Feb 26 2010, 02:41 PM~16734186
> *i just put my rims on yesterday. i finally got the feeling to go ahead a grind down the calipers. i had them for awhile.
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by allredss_@Feb 21 2010, 02:07 PM~16678235
> *:biggrin:  my newest project, useing it as my daily right now :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> i just put my rims on yesterday. i finally got the feeling to go ahead a grind down the calipers. i had them for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Feb 28 2010, 09:42 PM~16753559
> *No trades!! Need to sell 104k runs and drive nice located in Santa Maria Ca. 93458
> $5500.00 OBO
> 
> ...


lol it better be juiced for that


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Mar 1 2010, 01:35 AM~16757923
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THE RIDE IS LOOKIN GOOD VOLO... MAKES ME WANA PULL THE CAMERA OUT N DO SOME FILMING. :biggrin:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Mar 1 2010, 03:26 AM~16758155
> *lol it better be juiced for that
> *




I GUEES YOU CAN NOT READ IS SAYS $5,500.00 OBO <span style=\'color:red\'>(OR BEST OFFER) MAKE ME A OFFER IF YOU WANT THE CAR OR KEEP YOUR DUM ASS COMMENTS TO YOUR SELF </span> :angry:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Mar 1 2010, 06:04 AM~16758760
> *THE RIDE IS LOOKIN GOOD VOLO... MAKES ME WANA PULL THE CAMERA OUT N DO SOME FILMING.  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks man! Yeah man, bust out that camera and get some street action! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Feb 28 2010, 07:18 PM~16754018
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


yezzzerrr!


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

took this pic at a car show yesterday.... 




















took this one the same day later that night at the food for less cruise spot.....


----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

:biggrin: jus put the spokes on my project


----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

bigger pics :wow: 















..first caddy...i had a town  car but this, this shits BADD!!!


----------



## bubbajordon (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG~G-RolliNSoloW_@Mar 1 2010, 05:15 PM~16762997
> *bigger pics :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


yes sir, i had a 03 town car till i wreaked it now i got a 96 fleetwood white like your on some blue and chrome spokes :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

TTT


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

I HAVE A WHITE TOP AND WANT TO DIE IT DARK BLUE TO MATCH INT. WHAT CAN I USE FOR DYEING

:biggrin:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 1 2010, 06:48 PM~16764538
> *
> I HAVE A WHITE TOP AND WANT TO DIE IT DARK BLUE TO MATCH INT. WHAT CAN I USE FOR DYEING
> 
> ...


they sell vinyl dye at Auto Zone. I dont know what auto parts store you have in your city but they should also carry it.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

AUTO ZONE HERE TOO THANKS..


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Feb 28 2010, 10:51 PM~16757141
> *Great show.
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: i miss my caddy


----------



## 84juicedbox (Nov 2, 2008)

any body install h.i.d head lights on there 95 big body if so do i need the harness or can i use the plug and play kits.


----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 1 2010, 08:48 PM~16764538
> *
> I HAVE A WHITE TOP AND WANT TO DIE IT DARK BLUE TO MATCH INT. WHAT CAN I USE FOR DYEING
> 
> ...



check your local mom and pop interior shops...im getting a complete new top done in pink for 400 :cheesy:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

TTT :wow:


----------



## charlieguero (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## rookie (Dec 28, 2008)

MAJESTICS...IT DONT STOP!!!

























[/quote]


----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

Broke up with my foreign car, and fell in love with a Cadillac lac lac lac
Trunk turn flip, like a acrobat


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84juicedbox_@Mar 1 2010, 09:30 PM~16766781
> *any body install h.i.d head lights on there 95 big body if so do i need the harness or can i use the plug and play kits.
> *


there pretty much plug and play and come with evrything u need.


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:  it was a nice sunny had to wash that bitch!


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG~G-RolliNSoloW_@Mar 2 2010, 02:24 PM~16773380
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:   it was a nice sunny had to wash that bitch!
> 
> 
> ...


danm it looks clean homie do you have stock suspension? :thumbsup:


----------



## 84juicedbox (Nov 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 2 2010, 03:17 PM~16772420
> *there pretty much plug and play and come with evrything u need.
> *


thanks homie i ordered my lights today. i got 5k's for my high beam and 10k for my low beam. they should be here by the weekend i will post pics when im done putting them in. i ordered the relay harness any way cuz i hear the lights work better when you power them directly to the battery.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> MAJESTICS...IT DONT STOP!!!


[/quote]
clean and simple


----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Mar 2 2010, 08:23 PM~16776362
> *danm it looks clean homie  do you have stock suspension? :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS MAN..N YUP STILL STOCK.....BUT NOW IST TIME TO BUST OUT THE WELDER!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :sprint:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> MAJESTICS...IT DONT STOP!!!


[/quote]
:wow:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

*CONGRATS ON YOUR SHOOT!!!!!!!*
 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

> MAJESTICS...IT DONT STOP!!!


[/quote]
 ....SO WUTS THE NEX PROJECT HOMIE??


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Mar 3 2010, 11:29 AM~16782513
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that suckz


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## showtimez2001 (Jan 8, 2003)

DAM MY HEART HURTS :tears:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

homies i got a question i have a 1993 Cadillac Fleetwood that im working on im tryning to take out the fuel pump and put a new one,can someone let me know wheres the location of the fuel pump i would appreciate it thanks


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Mar 3 2010, 12:14 PM~16784177
> *homies i got a question i have a 1993 Cadillac Fleetwood that im working on im tryning to take out the fuel pump and put a new one,can someone let me know wheres the location of the fuel pump i would appreciate it thanks
> *


In the gas tank. Electric.


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 3 2010, 12:43 PM~16784466
> *In the gas tank.  Electric.
> *


is that on the rear of the car


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Feb 28 2010, 05:54 PM~16752442
> *
> Damn that looks good(love those baldies),finally got mine ready to shoot,goin white magic ice pearl on this one.
> *


 :0 :0 :0    cant wait to see it man always wanted a white fleet


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Mar 3 2010, 02:56 PM~16784579
> *is that on the rear of the car
> *




Depends on which way you drive the car


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Mar 3 2010, 12:59 PM~16784606
> *Depends on which way you drive the car
> *


  its a rear wheel drive homie i drive it forward


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Mar 3 2010, 12:56 PM~16784579
> *is that on the rear of the car
> *


:uh: :twak:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*IT'S GETTIN A MAKEOVER SHOULD BE DONE NEXT MONTH.*


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*HERE IS SOME NEW PIC'S*


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by La Fa '08_@Mar 3 2010, 01:47 PM~16784939
> *:uh: :twak:
> *


its my first time workin on a big body homie ima rookie when it comes to big body thats why im askin questions i dont need negativity i would apprecite some help or some advice


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Mar 3 2010, 05:11 PM~16785562
> *its my first time workin on a big body homie ima rookie when it comes to big body thats why im askin questions i dont need negativity i would apprecite some help or some advice
> *



Dude a gas tank is in the same place as 90 percent of all vehicles out there... you sure you want to do the fuel pump?


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Mar 3 2010, 03:11 PM~16785562
> *its my first time workin on a big body homie ima rookie when it comes to big body thats why im askin questions i dont need negativity i would apprecite some help or some advice
> *


Orale. I wasn't trying to be a jerk homie. I was just thinking you could do more research like get on the right forum. Anyway, the homie is right. The fuel pump is in your gas tank. Just unbolt the gas tank straps, drop the gas tank and you'll see the top part of the fuel pump. You can either get a special tool to "unscrew" it or a screwdriver and a hammer will work. Make sure you mark what lines go where. I made the mistake of mixing up my lines on my 97 Deville last year and I had gas leaking from a breather all summer long. That simple mistake cost me 200 bucks not including the fuel that leaked out numerous times. I've been in your shoes homie. Live and learn. Anyway, good luck! Gotta love Caddys.....where they're running right. Lol


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Feb 4 2010, 10:58 PM~16518164
> *my old lac
> 
> 
> ...


Damn i fell in love with that Lac!! a part of me still wants it haha


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

I HAVE A QUESTIONS HOMIES FOR THE BIG BODY RIDERS, I WANTED TO SEE WITH WHAT SIZE RIMS IT WOULD LOOK BETTER ON 13`S OR 14`S I HAVE 14/6 WITH 5-20 POWDERCOATED SPOKES KANDY RED ON RIGHT NOW AND IF I DECIDE TO GO WITH 13 WHAT KIND OF MODIFICATION I NEED TO DO IT LOOKS NICE WITH THE 14 BUT I DONT KNOW NEED UR OPINIONS? :biggrin: :nicoderm: :run:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Mar 3 2010, 03:42 PM~16786288
> *Damn i fell in love with that Lac!! a part of me still wants it haha
> *


lol i feel the same way hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by La Fa '08_@Mar 3 2010, 03:59 PM~16785947
> *Orale. I wasn't trying to be a jerk homie. I was just thinking you could do more research like get on the right forum. Anyway, the homie is right. The fuel pump is in your gas tank. Just unbolt the gas tank straps, drop the gas tank and you'll see the top part of the fuel pump. You can either get a special tool to "unscrew" it or a screwdriver and a hammer will work. Make sure you mark what lines go where. I made the mistake of mixing up my lines on my 97 Deville last year and I had gas leaking from a breather all summer long. That simple mistake cost me 200 bucks not including the fuel that leaked out numerous times. I've been in your shoes homie. Live and learn. Anyway, good luck! Gotta love Caddys.....where they're running right. Lol
> *


i thought you were homie mybad tho but thanks tho this is the first time iv worked on big bodies i had one 3 yrs ago and never had that problem but i got another when i got the car the previous owner told me it was sitting at his shop for a lpng time when i started it it didnt start i asked my cuzin what it was he told me it was the fuel pump and i thought it was to because i recently just changed the alternator spark plugs timing belt brand new battery so im tryna get other peoples point of view thats why i went to this topic let me know what you think homie and i appreciate it thanks,and yea you gotta love them Caddys this is my second one after im done with this one i want an 82 DeVille


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Mar 3 2010, 03:57 PM~16785934
> *Dude a gas tank is in the same place as 90 percent of all vehicles out there... you sure you want to do the fuel pump?
> *


thanks homie i honestly forgot about that but thanks anyways :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

THE JUICY IS GETTING SOME MORE WORK DONE TO IT


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Mar 3 2010, 04:35 PM~16786734
> *lol i feel the same way hahahaha :biggrin:
> *


you brother in law still have it?


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Mar 3 2010, 12:48 PM~16784947
> *IT'S GETTIN A MAKEOVER SHOULD BE DONE NEXT MONTH.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by La Fa '08_@Mar 3 2010, 01:59 PM~16785947
> *Orale. I wasn't trying to be a jerk homie. I was just thinking you could do more research like get on the right forum. Anyway, the homie is right. The fuel pump is in your gas tank. Just unbolt the gas tank straps, drop the gas tank and you'll see the top part of the fuel pump. You can either get a special tool to "unscrew" it or a screwdriver and a hammer will work. Make sure you mark what lines go where. I made the mistake of mixing up my lines on my 97 Deville last year and I had gas leaking from a breather all summer long. That simple mistake cost me 200 bucks not including the fuel that leaked out numerous times. I've been in your shoes homie. Live and learn. Anyway, good luck! Gotta love Caddys.....where they're running right. Lol
> *


 uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Mar 3 2010, 04:58 PM~16786938
> *THE JUICY IS GETTING SOME MORE WORK DONE TO IT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

>


[/quote]

my homeboy's ex!, Justine Jaro! :twak: wat a idiot!!!


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Mar 3 2010, 05:58 PM~16786938
> *THE JUICY IS GETTING SOME MORE WORK DONE TO IT
> 
> 
> ...


:shocked: nice! Majestics has nothing but the best. :thumbsup:


----------



## charlieguero (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 2 2010, 12:17 PM~16772420
> *there pretty much plug and play and come with evrything u need.
> *


yeah there are just plug an play i got a 94 big body with h.i.d.s you dont need nothing else it all comes with all the stuff you need 4 them.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Mar 3 2010, 12:56 PM~16784579
> *is that on the rear of the car
> *


sell it...


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

*MY PAINTER JC WORKING 
HARD ON MY 2 DOOR BIG BODY .*


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 3 2010, 08:12 PM~16789715
> *MY PAINTER JC WORKING
> HARD ON MY 2 DOOR BIG BODY .
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 3 2010, 10:12 PM~16789715
> *MY PAINTER JC WORKING
> HARD ON MY 2 DOOR BIG BODY .
> 
> ...


oooooooooooooooooooooooo awaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...looks badasss!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

my daily driver...  





















:biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 3 2010, 08:33 PM~16790026
> *my daily driver...
> 
> 
> ...


i like your custom plate :cheesy:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 3 2010, 08:12 PM~16789715
> *MY PAINTER JC WORKING
> HARD ON MY 2 DOOR BIG BODY .
> 
> ...


*TTT FOR THE HOMIE!!!!!!! ANGELO YOUR LAC IS IN GOOD HANDS.*
 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Mar 3 2010, 10:40 PM~16790157
> *i like your custom plate :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 3 2010, 10:11 PM~16789711
> *sell it...
> *


naw fuk that homie i aint giving up im workin on this one


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG~G-RolliNSoloW_@Mar 3 2010, 09:30 PM~16789997
> *oooooooooooooooooooooooo awaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...looks badasss!!
> *



THANKS . :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Mar 3 2010, 09:41 PM~16790169
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIE!!!!!!! ANGELO YOUR LAC IS IN GOOD HANDS.
> :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*YES SIR IT SURE IS NOW !!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT FOR THEM FLEETWOODS


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 4 2010, 12:12 AM~16789715
> *MY PAINTER JC WORKING
> HARD ON MY 2 DOOR BIG BODY .
> 
> ...



Hell yeah.... :wow:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 3 2010, 10:12 PM~16789715
> *MY PAINTER JC WORKING
> HARD ON MY 2 DOOR BIG BODY .
> 
> ...


 :0  :h5:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 3 2010, 09:12 PM~16789715
> *NICE WORK*


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 3 2010, 09:12 PM~16789715
> *MY PAINTER JC WORKING
> HARD ON MY 2 DOOR BIG BODY .
> 
> ...


looking real good bro 
:thumbsup:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

:0


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 3 2010, 08:12 PM~16789715
> *MY PAINTER JC WORKING
> HARD ON MY 2 DOOR BIG BODY .
> 
> ...


Damn, can't wait to see this completed!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 3 2010, 09:12 PM~16789715
> *MY PAINTER JC WORKING
> HARD ON MY 2 DOOR BIG BODY .
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 4 2010, 05:12 AM~16789715
> *MY PAINTER JC WORKING
> HARD ON MY 2 DOOR BIG BODY .
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Trying to clean up my fleetwood i bought this winter. The stainless rockers are a bit rough. Is there a polish or something that works good on these? I have a buffing wheel or can do it by hand. Ive seen stuff at the grocery store thats pretty pricey for polishing stainless steel appliances, anybody tried that?


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 4 2010, 02:42 PM~16796954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Danm this bitch is nice as fuck :wow:


----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 4 2010, 03:41 PM~16796947
> *<img src=\'http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n168/vegascutty/ss78.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


CLEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!!


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

*DAMN, I'M FEELIN THE TOP AND BOOTY KIT  *


----------



## RO 4LIFE (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

What do you guys think of my model car? :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 4 2010, 04:40 PM~16797913
> *What do you guys think of my model car? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*YOU HAVE 2 DOORS TOO MANY !!!*


----------



## killakali (Dec 22, 2007)

Can we make a top 10/20 or something as much as I love the big body this thread gives me a headache.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 4 2010, 06:02 PM~16798101
> *YOU HAVE 2 DOORS TOO MANY !!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 4 2010, 03:40 PM~16797913
> *What do you guys think of my model car? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Damn, where can you find a model like this? And how much?


----------



## swanginbigbodies (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Feb 15 2010, 03:46 PM~16619177
> *HERE IT IS AGAIN  :angry:  THE VATO THAT TOOK IT COULDNT PAY ME THE REST OF THE CASH SO I TOOK MY RIDE BACK SO HERE IT IS AGAIN FOR SALE LETS TRY THIS ONE MORE TIME    :biggrin:
> 
> OK HERE IT IS 93 FLEETWOOD THIS IS A NICE STREET RIDE IT GOT PAINTED LIL OVER 2 YEARS AGO GOT PINSTRIPED AND LEAFED LAST YEAR . INTERIOR IS DECENT DASH HAS CRACKS , THE FRONT DRIVER SEAT AND PASSANGER SEAT ARE FADED BACK SEAT LOOKS CLEAN. IT HAS A ( REDS ) 2 PUMP SET UP 8 BATTERIES  4 SWITCHES HAS A POLISHED ADEL DUMP GOT 12'S IN THE BACK 8'S IN THE FRONT GOT 4.5 COILS IN THE FRONT BUT BOTTOMING OUT I GOT NEW KOOL-AID 4.5 COILS FOR IT (SILVER) ONES, MILES ON THE CAR SHOWS 154K ONLY USED IT ON SUNDAYS FOR CRUISING.
> ...


i like the color do you know the color code on the paint?


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

can any one help me out.i have a 94 cadillac fleetwood with lt1 engine.every once in a while when i try and start,it wont crank up.i dont even hear the fuel pump come on.i let it sit for about a day,then when i crank it up,it starts like nothing wrong.has anyone had this problem before?what could cause the fuel pump not to come on some times?could it be a relay?


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Mar 4 2010, 07:39 PM~16800332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie. i like how da pattern goes across the top of the finder and continues across the pillar of the doors and continues through the top of the back quarter panel. its those lil things that make a difference in a nice build. imo.


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## RuffNeck Rill (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Mar 4 2010, 10:12 PM~16801567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS IE REPPEN WITH EL JEFE DE JEFFES 
95 FLEETWOOD


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS+Mar 4 2010, 04:23 PM~16797261-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


try the simple things first homie....change your battery....my Navigator did the same shit and I almost spent $900 for a fuel pump assembly.....all along it was just the battery....hope that's all it is....


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Mar 4 2010, 08:39 PM~16800332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad assssss rite there :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Mar 4 2010, 08:39 PM~16800332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Mar 5 2010, 08:30 AM~16804656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ouch.


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

damn eng that succs i hope you got a spare skirt


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Mar 4 2010, 09:27 PM~16800150
> *can any one help me out.i have a 94 cadillac fleetwood with lt1 engine.every once in a while when i try and start,it wont crank up.i dont even hear the fuel pump come on.i let it sit for about a day,then when i crank it up,it starts like nothing wrong.has anyone had this problem before?what could cause the fuel pump not to come on some times?could it be a relay?
> *


could be as simple as a loose connection on your battery or starter. My 83 did that, turn the key nothing, then sometimes it started.


----------



## showtimez2001 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Mar 4 2010, 08:27 PM~16800150
> *can any one help me out.i have a 94 cadillac fleetwood with lt1 engine.every once in a while when i try and start,it wont crank up.i dont even hear the fuel pump come on.i let it sit for about a day,then when i crank it up,it starts like nothing wrong.has anyone had this problem before?what could cause the fuel pump not to come on some times?could it be a relay?
> *


try throwin tha switches on there and it might crank every time. lol ima do it while its here at tha house.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Mar 5 2010, 11:30 AM~16804656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pothole? 

sucks you lost the skirt and rocker but your quarter panel looks like itll buff out fine


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Mar 4 2010, 07:02 PM~16798693
> *:0 Damn, where can you find a model like this?  And how much?
> *


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

And a few older pics:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 5 2010, 06:12 PM~16808864
> *
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Mar 5 2010, 11:35 PM~16810521
> *
> *


i dont know if i want to sell it.


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Mar 5 2010, 07:00 PM~16808801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad: Please stop


----------



## TURTLENUTTZ (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Mar 5 2010, 08:18 PM~16808903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF! Is that bitch 5 speed? Either way that's fuckin sick!


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Mar 5 2010, 07:18 PM~16808903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

*NEW , NEVER USED , & NEVER INSTALLED !!!*
I HAVE THIS & HAVE DECIDED TO GO A DIFFERENT ROUTE ,
SO NOW I'M TAKING OFFERS ON IT . AS YOU CAN SEE FROM 
THE PIC'S IT IS A SQUARE CHROME MINI TANK WITH BOTH 
CHROME BLOCKS .
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry16812683


----------



## TONE903 (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 5 2010, 10:28 PM~16810986
> *i dont know if i want to sell it.
> *


Ah, so it's one of a kind? Not sold in any stores?


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 3 2010, 10:12 PM~16789715
> *MY PAINTER JC WORKING
> HARD ON MY 2 DOOR BIG BODY .
> 
> ...


cool,cool,thought levi was doin it?over all i know its gonna come out sick..


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Mar 5 2010, 05:32 PM~16808043
> *could be as simple as a loose connection on your battery or starter.  My 83 did that, turn the key nothing, then sometimes it started.
> *


it dont seem like a loose connection.its just when i turn the key on sometimes i hear th fuel pump come on, then sometimes it dont come on.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 5 2010, 12:02 AM~16802092
> *try some #0000 steel wool and then some never dull......rub clean with a cloth towel or newspaper....comes out like new...
> 
> *












Worked VERY well thanks


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Mar 6 2010, 04:16 PM~16814325
> *it dont seem like a loose connection.its just when i turn the key on sometimes i hear  th fuel pump come on, then sometimes it dont come on.
> *


also on my 83 I thought my fuel pump went out. I took off the tank and found the ground that comes out of the tank and attaches right there by the gas lines had rotted off. I still changed the pump but it could be a loose ground for the pump. Your tank is plastic so I dont know where that pump grounds to.


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Mar 5 2010, 07:18 PM~16808903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


danm what type of fleetwood is this?


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TONE903_@Mar 6 2010, 11:08 AM~16812934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn my old lac glad to see its being taken care of :biggrin:


----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

fukin pot holesss
:rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :machinegun: :machinegun:  :twak:


----------



## bpzlow70 (Sep 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Mar 5 2010, 09:11 PM~16808860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


God DAMN!


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Mar 5 2010, 07:18 PM~16808903
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*THAT'S THE BUISINESS RIGHT THERE SHIT.*


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*BIG BODY POWER</span>*


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TONE903_@Mar 6 2010, 10:08 AM~16812934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## RIDDLER (Sep 25, 2005)

does anybody no if there is any company that makes led taillights for the fleetwood ???


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

My 95


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Heres some sneak peaks of my current affairs


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

Looks good! Is the dash/dashboard area recovered or painted?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Mar 8 2010, 01:21 AM~16825135
> *Looks good! Is the dash/dashboard area recovered or painted?
> *


Ash tray and the piece under the steering where were painted as well as all the pink parts... Rest of the dash was dyed


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 6 2010, 12:30 PM~16812699
> *NEW , NEVER USED , & NEVER INSTALLED !!!
> I HAVE THIS & HAVE DECIDED TO GO A DIFFERENT ROUTE ,
> SO NOW I'M TAKING OFFERS ON IT . AS YOU CAN SEE FROM
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDDLER_@Mar 7 2010, 08:00 PM~16823065
> *does anybody no if there is any company that  makes  led taillights  for the fleetwood ???
> *


Www.customclassicaccessories.com  


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Mar 7 2010, 11:12 PM~16825071
> *Heres some sneak peaks of my current affairs
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Mar 6 2010, 10:35 PM~16815758
> *danm what type of fleetwood is this?
> *


A 96 fleetwood...


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood+Mar 5 2010, 08:00 PM~16808801-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOLLY SHIT


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Mar 6 2010, 07:48 PM~16815457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


like glass  

looks good


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Mar 7 2010, 11:26 PM~16825169
> *:0  :biggrin:  :happysad:
> *


YOU KNOW YOU WANT IT :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Shortdog93 (Jun 2, 2008)

in search of a trunk pull down motor for my 93. PM if u got an extra one for sale. thanx


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

ANYOBODY NEEDS A TRUCK??? IM LOOKING FOR A FLEETWOOD... STOCK PREFERABLY CHECK OUT MY TOPIC...My Webpage


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Mar 5 2010, 08:18 PM~16808903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


kinda similar to the one been posted awhile back.the guy called it cadillac touring edition..there both badass :thumbsup:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W (Feb 9, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG~G-RolliNSoloW_@Mar 7 2010, 02:10 AM~16818201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


danm thats sucks and you just buy them


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Mar 8 2010, 10:35 PM~16832189
> *kinda similar to the one been posted awhile back.the guy called it cadillac touring edition..there both badass :thumbsup:
> *



Touring Edition... thats new. My club built most of that engine and installed the shifter. Made custom pedals, etc.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Mar 8 2010, 01:23 AM~16825156
> *Ash tray and the piece under the steering where were painted as well as all the pink parts... Rest of the dash was dyed
> *


Dyed how? Did you do the work or did you send it out?


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

You can buy professional dye.... I forget who i got mine from but it was in PA. You tell them what colors your doing and parts. They will access how much you need. Send the items with mixing instructions and everything. Use a spray gun and your all set. My rear seats are the front seats from the Touring Edition caddy mentioned above. I dyed them black about 7 years ago and they still look nice.


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

[AT THE DUB SHOW


----------



## RO 4LIFE (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> > The center console is the same as the 95-99 Buick Riviera. I am replacing that as well so I have 2 spares now. One is tan and one is maroon.
> >
> > This is what it looked like before the teardown...
> >
> ...


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> > I think I can call the outside DONE.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Mar 9 2010, 09:15 AM~16836937
> *Dyed how? Did you do the work or did you send it out?
> *


I paid to have the parts done....i pulled the interior apart and with the help of a club member i was able to pull the dash out.....the pics of that mess are a few pages back lol.....Ive been able to save about 1500 in labor by pulling the interior my self and reinstalling the parts once they are done....

Right now my headliner is getting done...then my back dash and door panels.....once thats all done all thats left are the seats and seat belts....which will be done shortly after


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Mar 9 2010, 11:01 AM~16838557
> *:biggrin: the one i was mentioning about.i have seen this in person,it simple clean,love the interior
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> /quote]
> 
> :wow: Looks like somebody got you for your stereo...right there, see hno:


----------



## bpzlow70 (Sep 10, 2009)

http://desmoines.craigslist.org/ctd/1630938138.html Do you guys think this would be a good buy or to pricey


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bpzlow70_@Mar 9 2010, 09:45 PM~16844645
> *http://desmoines.craigslist.org/ctd/1630938138.html  Do you guys think this would be a good buy or to pricey
> *


 :wow: homie its worth it bitch is real clean take it before its gone


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

Not a low low, just my daily


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Mar 9 2010, 08:16 PM~16845055
> *Not a low low, just my daily
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> > /quote]
> >
> > :wow: Looks like somebody got you for your stereo...right there, see hno:
> 
> ...


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

*FOUND THESE WHILE SEARCHING "LOWRIDERS" ON TINYPIC.... * :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

my 94 is starting to stall when it idles. in the mornings or after its been sitting for a couple hours. it kinda lags starting up. it will take me 3 to 5 turns of the key before it fires up. I'm thinking its a fuel pump issue but i was wondering if any body else went threw the same with theirs?


thanks fellas


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> *FOUND THESE WHILE SEARCHING "LOWRIDERS" ON TINYPIC.... *  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> *FOUND THESE WHILE SEARCHING "LOWRIDERS" ON TINYPIC.... *  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> *FOUND THESE WHILE SEARCHING "LOWRIDERS" ON TINYPIC.... *  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASSS


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:0 :biggrin: :rimshot: :run:


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

anybody know who on here sells those extended skirts and clear brake lights for a 93 fleet.......


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Mar 11 2010, 03:02 PM~16860733
> *anybody know who on here sells those extended skirts and clear brake lights for a 93 fleet.......
> *



extended skirts.... check jagster cutting 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=473736


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Mar 11 2010, 03:02 PM~16860733
> *anybody know who on here sells those extended skirts and clear brake lights for a 93 fleet.......
> *


i got a set from jagster and also marios auto works


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Mar 11 2010, 01:34 PM~16861062
> *i got a set from jagster and also marios auto works
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lowriden (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Mar 11 2010, 02:34 PM~16861062
> *i got a set from jagster and also marios auto works
> *


:wow: do you still have a set left you want to sell???


----------



## sideshows fleetwood (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Mar 11 2010, 02:03 PM~16861366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS FLEETWOOD & BULLDOG HOMIE


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

chek this out homies this Caddy is clean 
http://images2.ecarlist.com/cgi-bin/viewal...dir=1079_536577


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Mar 11 2010, 06:23 PM~16862908
> *chek this out homies this Caddy is clean
> http://images2.ecarlist.com/cgi-bin/viewal...dir=1079_536577
> *




*super FUCKIN clean*


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Mar 11 2010, 12:34 PM~16861062
> *i got a set from jagster and also marios auto works
> *



how much


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Mar 11 2010, 05:21 PM~16864569
> *how much
> *


x2!


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Mar 11 2010, 12:03 PM~16861366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*BAD ASS PIC BIG SPANK!!!!!! BIG BODY AND BULLDOGG LOOK GOOD.*
 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

does anybody have a post on ther build up...i need sum visual aid!!......ANYBODY?? :dunno:


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG~G-RolliNSoloW_@Mar 12 2010, 02:15 AM~16867834
> *does anybody have a post on ther build up...i need sum visual aid!!......ANYBODY?? :dunno:
> *


mine I am working on... :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=405728&hl


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Mar 11 2010, 10:21 PM~16866104
> *BAD ASS PIC BIG SPANK!!!!!! BIG BODY AND BULLDOGG LOOK GOOD.
> :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Mar 11 2010, 08:16 PM~16865136
> *x2!
> *


X3 :biggrin:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 90towncar_@Mar 12 2010, 09:42 AM~16869269
> *mine I am working on...  :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=405728&hl
> *


 :wow: :biggrin: hell yea homie thanks!!


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

Just got my kit put in :biggrin: takin it monday to paint it :cheesy:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Mar 11 2010, 01:03 PM~16861366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OroLac_@Mar 13 2010, 04:57 PM~16881622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i want one of them..but over here you will get jacked for that shit :happysad: 
all of the slab riders want one


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

HEY!!!!!!!!!!!! arent you the guy from sunday driver lol what up twin?!!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

I'm looking for the panel that goes under the steering column and 
the fuse cover in good shape...
I need them so I can finish an interior.....
PM me with a price...Thanks


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 2twin (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Mar 13 2010, 08:25 PM~16883331
> *HEY!!!!!!!!!!!! arent you the guy from sunday driver lol what up twin?!!
> *


Whats up. I'm tryin to build a BIGBODY to catch up to Spank, from the Majestics Los Angeles :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2twin_@Mar 15 2010, 09:20 AM~16894946
> *Whats up. I'm tryin to build a BIGBODY to catch up to Spank, from the Majestics Los Angeles :biggrin:
> *


 hno: :banghead: :biggrin:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Mar 14 2010, 10:26 PM~16890581
> *I'm looking for the panel that goes under the steering column and
> the fuse cover in good shape...
> I need them so I can finish an interior.....
> ...


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

looking for a drivers side mirror if anyone one has one PM me..thanks.


----------



## 2twin (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Mar 15 2010, 02:43 PM~16897588
> *hno:  :banghead:      :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :banghead: i'm going :run: tryin to catchup


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Interior is almost done....for now ill post these :biggrin:
































































































less than 2 weeks ill have more of this...











































:biggrin:


----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Mar 16 2010, 12:37 AM~16903337
> *Interior is almost done....for now ill post these :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


SAY HOMIE I SEEN THIS RIDE GO FRM "BADASS WIP 2 OOOo SHIT!!"...MUCH PROPS PIMP!!...SAY I'M JUS SARTIN ON MY 93 N e FRAME RENFORMENT TIPS??


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG~G-RolliNSoloW_@Mar 16 2010, 01:47 AM~16903400
> *SAY HOMIE I SEEN THIS RIDE GO FRM "BADASS WIP 2 OOOo SHIT!!"...MUCH PROPS PIMP!!...SAY I'M JUS SARTIN ON MY 93 N e FRAME RENFORMENT TIPS??
> *



thanks man....frame reinforcement really depends on what you want to do with the car..the main thing is that if you plan to hop at all then you better take the frame off and completely wrap it....


----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

DIS MY CHYT...SHES ON DA COME UP !!...SHYYYYYTTT I PAID 2 G'S !!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

I BOUGHT THE SPOKES THO SHE NEEDED IT!!!!


----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Mar 16 2010, 12:52 AM~16903418
> *thanks man....frame reinforcement really depends on what you want to do with the car..the main thing is that if you plan to hop at all then you better take the frame off and completely wrap it....
> *


ORALE SHYT I BEN I WUZ JUS GONA EXTEND THE A'S 1 1/2...HIT THE MAIN STRESSES, RAP A LIL....BUT I WANT A GACHO 3WHEEL U KNO??WUTS A GOOD SETUP?? ALLLL NEWBIE !! :roflmao:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Mar 15 2010, 10:37 PM~16903337
> *Interior is almost done....for now ill post these :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:  :thumbsup:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W (Feb 9, 2010)

> [/quote


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Mar 16 2010, 11:34 AM~16906143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  I NED SOME EXTENDED SKIRTS FOR MY LADIES


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 16 2010, 12:12 PM~16907373
> * I NED SOME EXTENDED SKIRTS FOR MY LADIES
> *


:yes: Yes... yes you do! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2twin_@Mar 15 2010, 10:52 PM~16902942
> *:biggrin:  :banghead:  i'm going :run: tryin to catchup
> *


I THINK YOU ARE READY PASS ME :biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

:cheesy: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Mar 4 2010, 11:48 PM~16801951
> *RARECLASS IE REPPEN WITH EL JEFE DE JEFFES
> 95 FLEETWOOD
> 
> ...


you got more pics of the interior. i really like the buckets and custom consol


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Mar 5 2010, 08:00 PM~16808801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW THAT WAS MY OLD BIG BODY


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 17 2010, 12:16 PM~16916882
> *WOW THAT WAS MY OLD BIG BODY
> 
> 
> ...


Imagine how the new owner must feel. That shit is fuckin scary.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Fa '08_@Mar 17 2010, 12:32 PM~16917026
> *Imagine how the new owner must feel. That shit is fuckin scary.
> *


I BUILT IT HOMIE AND IT BURNED ON ME  SECOND DAY OUT :angry:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 17 2010, 02:16 PM~16917958
> *I BUILT IT HOMIE AND IT BURNED ON ME  SECOND DAY OUT :angry:
> *


damn sucks..what was the cause?


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

HELLO I NEED HELP AND HOPE SOMEONE CAN HELP ME I NEED THE UPPER MOLDINGS FOR THE FENDERS AND THE REAR QUARTER PANELS FOR MY 94 FLEETWOOD IF ANY ONE OUT THERE HAS THEM OR KNOWS WHERE I CAN GET THEM PLEASE HIT ME UP AT [email protected] I HAVE LOOKED FOR THEM HERE IN CHICAGO WITH NO LUCK THANKS MANNY.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 17 2010, 02:18 PM~16917986
> *damn sucks..what was the cause?
> *


REAR END LOCKED ON ME ON THE FREEWAY :angry:


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 17 2010, 02:16 PM~16917958
> *I BUILT IT HOMIE AND IT BURNED ON ME  SECOND DAY OUT :angry:
> *


Damn bro. I'm sorry. I wouldve cried like a little bitch. I just got my rear end put together after getting it chromed and seeing shit like this scares the fuck out of me.


----------



## Shadow11 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## lacon13 (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN+Mar 16 2010, 12:12 PM~16907373-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O-sh!t  , I drive mine on the freeway 75-90 mph every weekend! :0


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## RAG3NANAMI (Mar 7, 2010)

> *FOUND THESE WHILE SEARCHING "LOWRIDERS" ON TINYPIC.... *  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass! clean car


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 17 2010, 02:28 PM~16918076
> *REAR END LOCKED ON ME ON THE FREEWAY :angry:
> *


Stupid question: What causes the rear end to lock up? Do you mean the juice or the actual inner workings of the rear end?


----------



## lowriden (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by La Fa '08_@Mar 18 2010, 10:53 AM~16926205
> *Stupid question: What causes the rear end to lock up? Do you mean the juice or the actual inner workings of the rear end?
> *


x2 I was wondering the same thing...if the rear itself locked up it wouldn't catch fire...but if the rear locked up from the juice then yes it would catch fire (motor..seloniod) what ever.... just curious :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Fa '08_@Mar 18 2010, 09:53 AM~16926205
> *Stupid question: What causes the rear end to lock up? Do you mean the juice or the actual inner workings of the rear end?
> *


REAR BRAKES LOCKED HOMIE SO IT CAUSED THEM TO GET REALLY HOT UNTIL THEY STARTED TO BURN  I HAD A VIDEO OF MY CAR IN FLAMES BUT I WILL TRY TO FIND IT


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 17 2010, 08:42 PM~16921479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 17 2010, 12:16 PM~16917958
> *I BUILT IT HOMIE AND IT BURNED ON ME  SECOND DAY OUT :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 Damn, I didn't know about that... that sucks man!


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 18 2010, 10:11 AM~16926369
> *REAR BRAKES LOCKED HOMIE SO IT CAUSED THEM TO GET REALLY HOT UNTIL THEY STARTED TO BURN  I HAD A VIDEO OF MY CAR IN FLAMES BUT I WILL TRY TO FIND IT
> *


Oh I see what you mean. I'm not sure I even want to see your ride in flames.  it would make me sad and its not even my ride. Lol
Thanks for replying.


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 17 2010, 06:42 PM~16921479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo+Mar 18 2010, 10:16 AM~16926408-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO PROBLEM BRO


----------



## lowriden (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 18 2010, 11:11 AM~16926369
> *REAR BRAKES LOCKED HOMIE SO IT CAUSED THEM TO GET REALLY HOT UNTIL THEY STARTED TO BURN  I HAD A VIDEO OF MY CAR IN FLAMES BUT I WILL TRY TO FIND IT
> *


 :0 DAMN!! ok I understand now


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tra1414_@Mar 17 2010, 11:20 PM~16923571
> *Thats funny i just gave my wife the T/C, And I'm keepin the big body! :biggrin:
> O-sh!t  , I drive mine on the freeway 75-90 mph every weekend! :0
> *


YEAP SHE HAS THE BIG BODY, WENT TO GO PICK IT UP YESTURDAY AND SHE WAS FLYING TOO, DOING ABOUT 75 I WAS LIKE DAMMM BABE YOU A RIDER HUH :biggrin: BUT I LOVE MY LINCOLN


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacon13_@Mar 17 2010, 10:15 PM~16923497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats lays out nice


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Mar 11 2010, 04:55 PM~16861889
> *:uh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Mar 18 2010, 03:05 PM~16929629
> *thats lays out nice
> *


X's2! :thumbsup:


----------



## 19cutty84 (Oct 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacon13_@Mar 18 2010, 12:15 AM~16923497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Clean paint job. Devoted Onez has plenty of clean rides


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

only had my 95 for about 3 months and i already want another :happysad:
bitch is bad :cheesy:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider+Mar 17 2010, 06:42 PM~16921479-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

new style (2000 and up deville) wood wheel, on a 94 fleetwood...Can it happen?

If not what new style caddy wheel will work. i know i have seen a new style wheel in a fleetwood but I don't know what year or what car it was from. i really want to use the deville wheel but I want to make sure it works before I buy wheel and airbag. any pictures would help too. Thanks.


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Mar 18 2010, 10:43 PM~16933773
> *new style (2000 and up deville) wood wheel, on a 94 fleetwood...Can it happen?
> 
> If not what new style caddy wheel will work. i know i have seen a new style wheel in a fleetwood but I don't know what year or what car it was from. i really want to use the deville wheel but I want to make sure it works before I buy wheel and airbag. any pictures would help too. Thanks.
> *


 i seen escalade in a 96 but i dont know how he did it 
:dunno:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Mar 18 2010, 11:12 PM~16934100
> *i seen escalade in a 96 but i dont know how he did it
> :dunno:
> *


IT WASN'T EASY :biggrin:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lacon13_@Mar 17 2010, 11:15 PM~16923497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :0 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

HERE SHE IS :biggrin: JUST A COUPLE MORE DETAILS AND SHES READY FOR THE ROAD  
BEFORE
























AFTER 
AND SHE DIPPED IT ON 13s ALL THE WAY FROM HOLLYWOOD TO RIVERSIDE


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 19 2010, 09:19 AM~16937036
> *HERE SHE IS :biggrin:  JUST A COUPLE MORE DETAILS AND SHES READY FOR THE ROAD
> BEFORE
> 
> ...


 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Mar 19 2010, 12:46 PM~16937704
> *:0  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


IMMA TRY AND SELL HER TO GET YOURS :0


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 19 2010, 10:19 AM~16937036
> *HERE SHE IS :biggrin:  JUST A COUPLE MORE DETAILS AND SHES READY FOR THE ROAD
> BEFORE
> 
> ...


Theres nothing sweeter than a freshly painted Caddy


----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Mar 19 2010, 04:11 PM~16939166
> *Theres nothing sweeter than a freshly painted Caddy
> *


yes siiiiirrr!!!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

question...

So this steering wheel and adapter that i got works great But the column is a little bit bigger around than the adapter i got...It fits and works for now but i need to get rid of the gap...Any idea where i can find the correct adapter for my 95?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

can see the gap in this pic...


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS+Mar 19 2010, 08:53 PM~16942407-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*SENT U A PM!!! LET ME KNOW HOW IT GOES.*   :thumbsup:


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

Anybody have any spare rocker-panel clips? I need the very last clip on the rear quarter panels....the ones right before the bumper, that slip onto the nipple that sticks out of the fender  Just that one clip from each side is all i need

Thanks!


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: KAHUNA, ENVIUS


----------



## LayMLow_chick_80 (Oct 14, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4LIFE (Mar 4, 2009)

snowed out here cant do shit


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~TTMFT~


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO 4LIFE_@Mar 20 2010, 11:28 AM~16945183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


G-body thread is that way V


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 19 2010, 09:19 AM~16937036
> *HERE SHE IS :biggrin:  JUST A COUPLE MORE DETAILS AND SHES READY FOR THE ROAD
> BEFORE
> 
> ...


Hey Big E, can you drop me the info for your painter? I was thinking about maybe keeping my Caddy and painting it! :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Mar 19 2010, 11:53 PM~16942407
> *question...
> 
> So this steering wheel and adapter that i got works great But the column is a little bit bigger around than the adapter i got...It fits and works for now but i need to get rid of the gap...Any idea where i can find the correct adapter for my 95?
> *



anyone else?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Mar 20 2010, 01:54 PM~16945941
> *Hey Big E, can you drop me the info for your painter?  I was thinking about maybe keeping my Caddy and painting it! :biggrin:
> *


PM SENT


----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LayMLow_chick_80_@Mar 20 2010, 11:02 AM~16945044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam is that the og miles?? :wow: 
that bitch is clean!


----------



## HEAVENBOUND68 (Oct 13, 2008)

here's mine :biggrin: im going to lay out the back this week


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HEAVENBOUND68_@Mar 20 2010, 04:32 PM~16946971
> *here's mine  :biggrin:  im going  to lay out the back this week
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LayMLow_chick_80 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG~G-RolliNSoloW_@Mar 20 2010, 05:33 PM~16946697
> *dam is that the og miles?? :wow:
> that bitch is clean!
> *







yep. title reads 17xxx when the 2nd owner titled it.now im the 3rd owner at 27xxx :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS+Mar 19 2010, 11:53 PM~16942407-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




any one know where i can find the correct adapter?


----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LayMLow_chick_80_@Mar 20 2010, 06:38 PM~16947365
> *yep.  title reads 17xxx when the 2nd owner titled it.now im the 3rd owner at 27xxx :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVENBOUND68_@Mar 20 2010, 04:32 PM~16946971
> *here's mine  :biggrin:  im going  to lay out the back this week
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: I like this moufucka right here...simple but CLEANNNN!!!!


----------



## RO 4LIFE (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Mar 20 2010, 12:28 PM~16945831
> *G-body thread is that way V
> *




















MY fault i was trying to put these up son


----------



## twizzel (Feb 28, 2009)

:biggrin: whats up my fellow fleetwooders lol :biggrin: im having a bit of a problem and im hopeing some one on hear can help me :biggrin: i have a 93 fleetwood that i just got a 5th wheel kit from e&g and the kit had a 14" hubcap in it witch i took out a replaced it with a 14" rim had the back cut off to about 5/8 of and inch off the back side of the spokes and after i got that all done and atached it to the lower bucket the bottom of the rim was hitting the inside of the lower bucket on the face side where the lisen plate is so i shimed it back and then it work but then when i went to put it on my car the rim hits the bumper befor it goes all the way down :wow: so as you can see im fucked eather way  so i trimed the face side of the kit where the lisen plate is and shimed it back out and now the rim is only hiting the bumper with about 1/2 inc of the rim witch i can cut more off if i need too but it will put the cut on top of the spokes ???? :angry: has any one else ran into this problem ??????????????????????? please help :biggrin: o and if any one knows of a place i can look at some photos of kits on fleetwoods or if you guys can post close up shots of your kits on your cars that would be great :biggrin:


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twizzel_@Mar 21 2010, 08:16 AM~16951569
> *:biggrin: whats up my fellow fleetwooders lol :biggrin: im having a bit of a problem and im hopeing some one on hear can help me  :biggrin: i have a 93 fleetwood that i just got a 5th wheel kit from e&g and the kit had a 14" hubcap in it witch i took out a replaced it with a 14" rim had the back cut off to about 5/8 of and inch off the back side of the spokes and after i got that all done and atached it to the lower bucket the bottom of the rim was hitting the inside of the lower bucket on the face side where the lisen plate is so i shimed it back and then it work but then when i went to put it on my car the rim hits the bumper befor it goes all the way down  :wow: so as you can see im fucked eather way   so i trimed the face side of the kit where the lisen plate is and shimed it back out and now the rim is only hiting the bumper with about 1/2 inc of the rim witch i can cut more off if i need too but it will put the cut on top of the spokes ???? :angry: has any one else ran into this problem ??????????????????????? please help :biggrin: o and if any one knows of a place i can look at some photos of kits on fleetwoods or if you guys can post close up shots of your kits on your cars that would be great  :biggrin:
> *


i put a bumper kit on my daily lac and ran to the same problem.let me go outside and take a pic :biggrin:


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

dont you cut the rim at the bottom


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Anyone have any clue how to get the plastic pieces off the column so i can paint them...ive tried painting while in the car but im failing miserably ....lol


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

HELLO I NEED HELP AND HOPE SOMEONE CAN HELP ME I NEED THE UPPER MOLDINGS FOR THE FENDERS AND THE REAR QUARTER PANELS FOR MY 94 FLEETWOOD IF ANY ONE OUT THERE HAS THEM OR KNOWS WHERE I CAN GET THEM PLEASE LET ME KNOW I HAVE LOOKED FOR THEM HERE IN CHICAGO WITH NO LUCK THANKS MANNY.


----------



## twizzel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Mar 21 2010, 02:56 PM~16953892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what size kit is that ???? and what size wheel is in that kit ????? :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Mar 21 2010, 01:56 PM~16953892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit looks like they used an old lawnmower blade to hold the wheel :uh:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Mar 22 2010, 02:02 AM~16958944
> *that shit looks like they used an old lawnmower blade to hold the wheel :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 22 2010, 06:12 AM~16959712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic Dave.....


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 22 2010, 06:12 AM~16959712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Erik78 (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NL SUELO_@Mar 21 2010, 10:07 PM~16957618
> *HELLO I NEED HELP AND HOPE SOMEONE CAN HELP ME I NEED THE UPPER MOLDINGS FOR THE FENDERS AND THE REAR QUARTER  PANELS FOR MY 94 FLEETWOOD IF ANY ONE OUT THERE HAS THEM OR KNOWS WHERE I CAN GET THEM PLEASE LET ME KNOW I HAVE LOOKED FOR THEM HERE IN CHICAGO WITH NO LUCK THANKS MANNY.
> *


I got mine from a cadillac dealer. You are talking about the chrome moldings right??


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lacon13_@Mar 17 2010, 10:15 PM~16923497
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That thing lays harder than a 380 pound Hooker


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 18 2010, 09:11 AM~16926369
> *REAR BRAKES LOCKED HOMIE SO IT CAUSED THEM TO GET REALLY HOT UNTIL THEY STARTED TO BURN  I HAD A VIDEO OF MY CAR IN FLAMES BUT I WILL TRY TO FIND IT
> *


stupid question number 2: what can you do to prevent it from happening? :wow:


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Erik78_@Mar 22 2010, 09:06 AM~16960322
> *I got mine from a cadillac dealer. You are talking about the chrome moldings right??
> *


Yes thats right, Dealers in chicago dont have them


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by twizzel_@Mar 21 2010, 10:16 AM~16951569
> *:biggrin: whats up my fellow fleetwooders lol :biggrin: im having a bit of a problem and im hopeing some one on hear can help me  :biggrin: i have a 93 fleetwood that i just got a 5th wheel kit from e&g and the kit had a 14" hubcap in it witch i took out a replaced it with a 14" rim had the back cut off to about 5/8 of and inch off the back side of the spokes and after i got that all done and atached it to the lower bucket the bottom of the rim was hitting the inside of the lower bucket on the face side where the lisen plate is so i shimed it back and then it work but then when i went to put it on my car the rim hits the bumper befor it goes all the way down  :wow: so as you can see im fucked eather way   so i trimed the face side of the kit where the lisen plate is and shimed it back out and now the rim is only hiting the bumper with about 1/2 inc of the rim witch i can cut more off if i need too but it will put the cut on top of the spokes ???? :angry: has any one else ran into this problem ??????????????????????? please help :biggrin: o and if any one knows of a place i can look at some photos of kits on fleetwoods or if you guys can post close up shots of your kits on your cars that would be great  :biggrin:
> *


ive been working on mine gonna try to put on my fleet tuesday i was looking at the same thing...so will i have to cut the bumper to make this fit?????


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Mar 22 2010, 01:20 PM~16963077
> *ive been working on mine gonna try to put on my fleet tuesday i was looking at the same thing...so will i have to cut the bumper to make this fit?????
> 
> 
> ...


GET THAT BOOTY KIT OFF UR CHAVALITOS BED...LOL TRANSFORMERS..... CLEAN HOMIE. NEW RIM IN THERE? :wow:


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Mar 22 2010, 01:02 AM~16958944
> *that shit looks like they used an old lawnmower blade to hold the wheel :uh:
> *


thats the original metal strap that it comes with.i cut it and twisted a lil so i can put an adapter to it. :twak:


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Mar 22 2010, 01:20 PM~16963077
> *ive been working on mine gonna try to put on my fleet tuesday i was looking at the same thing...so will i have to cut the bumper to make this fit?????
> 
> 
> ...


im shure theres other ways to do it.i just wanted my kit to sit flush and not look halfway open(leanin) when it was closed.


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Mar 22 2010, 03:52 PM~16963381
> *GET THAT BOOTY KIT OFF UR CHAVALITOS BED...LOL TRANSFORMERS..... CLEAN HOMIE. NEW RIM IN THERE?  :wow:
> *


 :0 ....................yep ive turned my sons room into a parts room...............lol yep new rim couldnt find a good clean one cheap....so i ordered a new one for 90 with ko and adapter.........................


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 22 2010, 05:12 AM~16959712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Mar 22 2010, 03:00 PM~16963455
> *im shure theres other ways to do it.i just wanted my kit to sit flush and not look halfway open(leanin) when it was closed.
> *


Anyone else have experience mounting a booty kit on a bigbody?
I just ordered a kit and planning to install a rim in it,but I sure as hell don't want an ugly ass hole chopped in the top of my bumper.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Had to go back to da booth and get another fresh coat....


AWWWWW SKEEET SKEEET SKEEEETTTT!!!!


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Mar 22 2010, 03:26 PM~16964766
> *Anyone else have experience mounting a booty kit on a bigbody?
> I just ordered a kit and planning to install a rim in it,but I sure as hell don't want an ugly ass hole chopped in the top of my bumper.
> *


ive done a bunch of them and yes you have to cut the bumper if you want it to sit right


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAHUNA_@Mar 19 2010, 09:52 PM~16942996
> *Anybody have any spare rocker-panel clips? I need the very last clip on the rear quarter panels....the ones right before the bumper, that slip onto the nipple that sticks out of the fender     Just that one clip from each side is all i need
> 
> Thanks!
> *


do you know if that one is numbered because i have a bunch of clips but i dont remember which one is which??


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Mar 22 2010, 02:16 PM~16963614
> *:0 ....................yep ive turned my sons room into a parts room...............lol yep new rim couldnt find a good clean one cheap....so i ordered a new one for 90 with ko and adapter.........................
> *


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Mar 22 2010, 07:59 PM~16965637
> *ive done a bunch of them and yes you have to cut the bumper if you want it to sit right
> *


Do you have any measurements you can share I don't mind cutting the bumper I just can uncut it.............anything will help I'm doing mine tomorrow


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

finnaly got mine lifted..........


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Mar 22 2010, 09:07 PM~16966429
> *finnaly got mine lifted..........
> 
> 
> ...


Sits good I like it


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 22 2010, 06:35 PM~16965436
> *Had to go back to da booth and get another fresh coat....
> AWWWWW SKEEET SKEEET SKEEEETTTT!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## twizzel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Mar 22 2010, 05:59 PM~16965637
> *ive done a bunch of them and yes you have to cut the bumper if you want it to sit right
> *


 :biggrin: lol im going to call bs on this one i dont think you have to cut the bumper lol if you willing to put the time into the install you can get it to sit all the way down and clear the bumper i should be test fitting mine on wensday and will be posting pic of the mock up and install and then latter will be posting pics of the kit done got a few twists im doing and if they come out right will be sick and very clean :biggrin: and strong as shit strong enough for my fat ass to sit on it now thats strong :wow: lol :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

I never cut my bumper either


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 22 2010, 06:12 AM~16959712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WAS THAT A PHOTO SHOOT FOR ME :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

Anyone know where to get those extended skirts for a big body fleetwood?


----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Mar 22 2010, 08:07 PM~16966429
> *finnaly got mine lifted..........
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: ooo weee...bitch looks good standin up N layin low :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by four 0 eight_@Mar 23 2010, 12:48 AM~16970435
> *Anyone know where to get those extended skirts for a big body fleetwood?
> *


x2 :dunno:


----------



## twizzel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 22 2010, 10:15 PM~16969463
> *I never cut my bumper either
> *


 :biggrin: do you have any pic's of your kit on your fleetwood ????? :biggrin:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG~G-RolliNSoloW_@Mar 23 2010, 05:53 AM~16971282
> *x2 :dunno:
> *


Hit up Skim, i think he makes them


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 23 2010, 01:08 AM~16970118
> *WAS THAT A PHOTO SHOOT FOR ME :biggrin:
> *


You can use it for yourself if you want... :biggrin:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG~G-RolliNSoloW_@Mar 23 2010, 05:49 AM~16971265
> *:wow:  :wow: ooo weee...bitch looks good standin up N layin low :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


thanx bro fucker runs smooth as hell too :biggrin:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by four 0 eight_@Mar 22 2010, 11:48 PM~16970435
> *Anyone know where to get those extended skirts for a big body fleetwood?
> *


http://mariosautoworks.com/MainEnter.htm
they are outta LA i think they sell them skirts for like 500 a pair. Call them. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Mar 22 2010, 06:59 PM~16965637
> *ive done a bunch of them and yes you have to cut the bumper if you want it to sit right
> *



i have had the same experience. i assume it is possible to do it without cutting, but in order to get the kit to sit down at the correct height, with a 14inch wheel in it, the bumper needs to be trimmed out. if the top sill of the bucket doesnt sit flush with the top of the rear bumper above the bumper moulding it just looks like shit.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twizzel_@Mar 23 2010, 07:58 AM~16971543
> *:biggrin: do you have any pic's of your kit on your fleetwood ????? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

TEAM COCHINOS AT WORK


----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Mar 23 2010, 09:34 AM~16972204
> *http://mariosautoworks.com/MainEnter.htm
> they are outta LA i think they sell them skirts for like 500 a pair. Call them.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I GUEY! :wow:


----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 23 2010, 11:16 AM~16973195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats ha u do the booty kit


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

MAJESTICS LOS ANGELES THIS HOW WE DO IT


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Mar 23 2010, 11:38 AM~16973422
> *TEAM COCHINOS AT WORK
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking love the paint bro


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 23 2010, 11:15 AM~16973806
> *Fucking love the paint bro
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## twizzel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 23 2010, 10:16 AM~16973195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: is there any way i can trouble you for photos of what it looks like behind the kit and how it locks down ?????? :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twizzel_@Mar 23 2010, 01:06 PM~16974221
> *:biggrin: is there any way i can trouble you for photos of what it looks like behind the kit and how it locks down ?????? :biggrin:
> *


Sorry I dont have any pics and I sold the car about 3 years ago


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG~G-RolliNSoloW_@Mar 23 2010, 11:45 AM~16973488
> *I GUEY! :wow:
> *


I SAID THE SAME THING


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

heres some old pics of mine...and its cut....






















and no gap in between where it latches - with a 14" rim


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

All the kits look good I had to do some cuttin on the plate where the tag goes got everything in line haven't seen if I got to cut the bumper yet


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

still got this to mount on my bigbody..yup gonna have to cut into the bumper.. :happysad:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> *FOUND THESE WHILE SEARCHING "LOWRIDERS" ON TINYPIC.... *  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE !!*


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

Just did a lil.bit of work on my trunk an interior :biggrin:


----------



## twizzel (Feb 28, 2009)

:biggrin: whats up every one i wanted to say thank you for all the ideas and photos so far on the 5th wheel kit install i have about 80 % done on my kit and i thought i would shair some photos of what me and a friend i work with came up with on my kit im shooting for a 0 cut install every thing is on the kit latch and all :biggrin: :biggrin: i have one more thing to make witch is the latch strike hook witch you can see will be just under the rim i put the hook in the latch to show where its gong to be and i will be test fitting on my lac tomarrow night and ill post photos on how that goes fingers crossed lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## twizzel (Feb 28, 2009)

hears a bigger photo i hope :biggrin: 

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2716/445934...8bd6d8c4e_b.jpg


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

not a big fan of the whhels but i likethis color.. thinking of painting the trim on the chrome pieces this color


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twizzel_@Mar 23 2010, 08:41 PM~16981316
> *:biggrin: whats up every one i wanted to say thank you for all the ideas and photos so far on the 5th wheel kit install i have about 80 % done on my kit and i thought i would shair some photos of what me and a friend i work with came up with on my kit im shooting for a 0 cut install every thing is on the kit latch and all  :biggrin:  :biggrin: i have one more thing to make witch is the latch strike hook witch you can see will be just under the rim i put the hook in the latch to show where its gong to be and i will be test fitting on my lac tomarrow night and ill post photos on how that goes fingers crossed lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: Damn, that's one clean kit! :thumbsup:


----------



## twizzel (Feb 28, 2009)

ok so hears links to all the photos that are bigger i thought the others were too small :biggrin: 

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2743/445935...64a66fbbe_b.jpg

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4006/445857...80f066696_b.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2759/445935...a3fc5782e_b.jpg

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4006/445857...0329d8980_b.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2738/445935...2d1f3a2fd_b.jpg

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4024/445935...2e8202660_b.jpg

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4008/445857...3b862d233_b.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2723/445857...337ec836d_b.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2754/445857...3626761c6_b.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2777/445857...63c26ae3d_b.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2716/445934...8bd6d8c4e_b.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2705/445935...d4673e792_b.jpg


----------



## twizzel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Mar 23 2010, 10:15 PM~16981855
> *:wow: Damn, that's one clean kit! :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: thanks brother :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Mar 23 2010, 09:38 AM~16973422
> *TEAM COCHINOS AT WORK
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 19 2010, 11:19 AM~16937036
> *HERE SHE IS :biggrin:  JUST A COUPLE MORE DETAILS AND SHES READY FOR THE ROAD
> BEFORE
> 
> ...


that bitch is bad homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



> :wow: damn homie how much you got it for and where did you get it real nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Mar 24 2010, 12:15 AM~16981855
> *:wow: Damn, that's one clean kit! :thumbsup:
> *



x10


----------



## twizzel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Mar 23 2010, 11:51 PM~16982811
> *x10
> *


 :biggrin: thank you :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twizzel_@Mar 23 2010, 11:19 PM~16981910
> *ok so hears links to all the photos that are bigger i thought the others were too small  :biggrin:
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2743/445935...64a66fbbe_b.jpg
> ...


nice work!
and thanx for posting pix,please post more when it's mounted


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by twizzel_@Mar 24 2010, 03:05 AM~16983040
> *:biggrin: thank you  :biggrin:
> *


I got one question where u mounted the latch isn't that where it sits flush against the bumper I welded mine on the other side?????????????? I'm confused.......


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT ALL THEM FLEETWOODS


----------



## twizzel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Mar 24 2010, 05:47 AM~16983606
> *I got one question where u mounted the latch isn't that where it sits flush against the bumper I welded mine on the other side?????????????? I'm confused.......
> *


 :biggrin: i thought the same thing but when i went and test fited the buket the center bar was an inch and 3/4 away from the bumper in the center i think it really depends on what kit you have the kit i have is an e&g kit thats made for 93 through 96 fleetwoos and that had a 14 inch hub cap in it you can tell if you have the right kit or not by looking if the kit reaches to the bottom of the bumper it should go from just below the rounded part of the bumper on the top to right where it rolls in at the bottom where it starts to go under the car to other way is to look at the bottom of your kit the fleetwood kits have a solid bottom with a 1 inch hole for the pull chain is if you dont have a kit that looks like that then this way of installing most likely wont work :dunno: the kit i just described is the one i have and i took that out hub cap and put a 14x7 that matches my other rims in the kit and at the bottom of the rim i grinded it all the way to the spoke and then rounded it inward to make a nice edge :biggrin: :biggrin: the other thing you will need to do is the hing pins you need to run all the way out to shift the top plate out as far as you can now on mine when i did that the rim hit the inside of the bucket so i cut the front of the bucket to the edge of my wheel if you look in the photos of just the latch part you can see the front of the kit is all rounded out now when it closes the rim come through there but the lisens plate will cover that up just need to space the plate out a little bit at the top about a 1/4 of an inch :biggrin: the other way you can do it is to cut the lip off the wheel just where it sits below the kit in the bucket its really up to you :biggrin:


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Mar 23 2010, 10:49 AM~16973551
> *MAJESTICS LOS ANGELES  THIS HOW WE DO IT
> 
> 
> ...


i luv it   :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Mar 23 2010, 10:38 AM~16973422
> *TEAM COCHINOS AT WORK
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD BIG SPANK


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

Here's the back of mine............


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*
Yeah we make them... 250.00 shipped need you to ship me yours your so i can weld on them thanks


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av *


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 24 2010, 11:55 AM~16985280
> *
> Yeah we make them... 250.00 shipped need you to ship me yours your so i can weld on them thanks
> We can be reached @
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

1993 FLEETWOOD HAS 123XXX THOUSAND MILES RUNS EXCELLENT JUST PASS SMOGED, ALL POWER NEW PAINT 13X7 ALL AROUND BLUE TO MATCH CAR AND BUMPER KIT TOO.HAS BEAT TOO. ASKING 6000 WITH BUMPER KIT OR 5500 WITHOUT IT 
PM ME IF INTERESTED CAR IS IN LOS ANGELES I WILL NOT SHIP CAR UNLESS BUYER WANTS TO PAY FOR IT PLEASE NO TRADES


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 24 2010, 10:55 AM~16985280
> *
> Yeah we make them... 250.00 shipped need you to ship me yours your so i can weld on them thanks
> We can be reached @
> ...


THATS ABOUT RIGHT HOMIE!!!! GOOD LOOKING OUT


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## twizzel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Mar 24 2010, 05:29 AM~16983560
> *nice work!
> and thanx for posting pix,please post more when it's mounted
> *


 :biggrin: thanks brother and yah im planing on mounting it up tonight so ill get photos of how every thing works on the car and post them tonight :biggrin:


----------



## lowriden (Mar 24, 2009)

Since everyone has been talking about all these 5th wheel kits....I have a question too... (maybe dumb but need to know) how hard is it to install a kit without a rim in it...(a smoothy) what's involved.. how do you get your measurements so everything is square and straight and the wheel itself sits straight up and down(not to close or to far way from the trunk. I've seen some kits that look perfect then I've seen others that look like shit...thanks in advance for any help guys.. :biggrin:


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowriden_@Mar 24 2010, 02:52 PM~16987066
> *Since everyone has been talking about all these 5th wheel kits....I have a question too... (maybe dumb but need to know) how hard is it to install a kit without a rim in it...(a smoothy) what's involved.. how do you get your measurements so everything is square and straight and the wheel itself sits straight up and down(not to close or to far way from the trunk. I've seen some kits that look perfect then I've seen others that look like shit...thanks in advance for any help guys..  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## morpheus (Apr 9, 2003)

ok guys, i'm pretty sure this issue has been covered on this thread before. My question is will i have to do any mods to fit my 13x7's on my 93 fleetwood. some say yes, and some say no. any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by morpheus_@Mar 24 2010, 03:52 PM~16987702
> *ok guys, i'm pretty sure this issue has been covered on this thread before. My question is will i have to do any mods to fit my 13x7's on my 93 fleetwood. some say yes, and some say no. any help is greatly appreciated.
> *


i didnt 13x7 and 14x7 will fit on my 93.......................... :biggrin:


----------



## lowriden (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by morpheus_@Mar 24 2010, 03:52 PM~16987702
> *ok guys, i'm pretty sure this issue has been covered on this thread before. My question is will i have to do any mods to fit my 13x7's on my 93 fleetwood. some say yes, and some say no. any help is greatly appreciated.
> *


Grind down the front calipers or use spacers and for the back grind down the plastic tabs on the skirts and cut the handles back... I just left enough to grab with 2 finger on mine... been rollin 13x7's for a year with no problems... Unless your using Daytons people say no mods with Daytons on the rear and no rubbing


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

i need a back bumper for a big body 93-96 fleetwood plz if any one have one let me know asap 
IN MIAMI


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 24 2010, 11:23 AM~16985531
> *1993 FLEETWOOD HAS 123XXX THOUSAND MILES RUNS EXCELLENT JUST PASS SMOGED, ALL POWER NEW PAINT 13X7 ALL AROUND BLUE TO MATCH CAR AND BUMPER KIT TOO.HAS BEAT TOO. ASKING 6000 WITH BUMPER KIT OR 5500 WITHOUT IT
> PM ME IF INTERESTED CAR IS IN LOS ANGELES I WILL NOT SHIP CAR UNLESS BUYER WANTS TO PAY FOR IT PLEASE NO TRADES
> 
> ...


SOLD


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 24 2010, 05:33 PM~16989928
> *SOLD
> *


:wow: fuck a recession...dat was quick!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

Anyone with chrome for the motor or under car hit me up..........93 fleetwood


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Mar 24 2010, 03:14 PM~16988442
> *i need a back bumper for a big body 93-96 fleetwood plz if any one have one let me know asap
> IN MIAMI
> *


Danm I been trying look for one for the past month in miami too.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 24 2010, 08:11 PM~16991016
> *:wow: fuck a recession...dat was quick!!! :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :wow:


----------



## twizzel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowriden_@Mar 24 2010, 12:52 PM~16987066
> *Since everyone has been talking about all these 5th wheel kits....I have a question too... (maybe dumb but need to know) how hard is it to install a kit without a rim in it...(a smoothy) what's involved.. how do you get your measurements so everything is square and straight and the wheel itself sits straight up and down(not to close or to far way from the trunk. I've seen some kits that look perfect then I've seen others that look like shit...thanks in advance for any help guys..  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: hit up custom auto options 888-952-0321 ask for larry he will take care of you and if you do the kit with the flat disk its a strait bolt on no cutting or any modifing very clean :biggrin:


----------



## twizzel (Feb 28, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ok my fellow fleetwooders like i said the kit is done just a few little details like paint and the stops need to be installed but it mounts up and latches down with no cuts made on the bumper :biggrin: :biggrin: 
 I REPEAT NO CUTS ON THE BUMPER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
I started with an E&G kit made for the 93-96 fleetwood and then put a 14x7 rim in the kits and every thing clears the only thing im going to do is grind down the plastic trim panel across the back bumper other than that it fits great in a few of the photos for can see the paint scraped off because the rim sits on the surface of that trim pice thats why im goung to grind it down so it has a little more clearance :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: hears some photos of every thing i did enjoy and let me know what you guys think :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## twizzel (Feb 28, 2009)

:biggrin: lol once again hears some bigger photos so you can see a better detail of what was done :biggrin: 

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2777/445857...63c26ae3d_b.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2716/445934...8bd6d8c4e_b.jpg

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4024/445935...2e8202660_b.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2754/445857...3626761c6_b.jpg

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4006/445857...80f066696_b.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2759/445935...a3fc5782e_b.jpg

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4006/445857...0329d8980_b.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2743/445935...64a66fbbe_b.jpg

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4059/446187...f4fbb0a96_b.jpg

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4015/446109...78578f29e_b.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2614/446187...d049ffc5f_b.jpg

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4020/446109...f65d8b76d_b.jpg

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4057/446187...9d57e5937_b.jpg

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4059/446186...32eda7bc5_b.jpg

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4010/446186...1cdff1b99_b.jpg


http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4023/446186...204c16be2_b.jpg

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4012/446186...bb833cd00_b.jpg

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4013/446187...f2ec6cb79_b.jpg

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4022/446187...eaffd2f68_b.jpg


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twizzel_@Mar 24 2010, 11:59 PM~16993526
> *:biggrin: lol once again hears some bigger photos so you can see a better detail of what was done  :biggrin:
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2777/445857...63c26ae3d_b.jpg
> ...


Nice work bro clean fab job, do you have the right lid that one looks like a g-body?


----------



## twizzel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 24 2010, 11:03 PM~16993574
> *Nice work bro clean fab job, do you have the right lid that one looks like a g-body?
> *


 i thouht the same thing but i ran the bolts all the way out on the hinge pins and im thinking thats why it's so short in the back im sending photos to larry at custom auto options to see if maybe he sent me the wrong top plate if its thats the right one then im going to fix that one so it runs all the way back and re chrome plate it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twizzel_@Mar 25 2010, 12:13 AM~16993649
> *i thouht the same thing but i ran the bolts all the way out on the hinge pins and im thinking thats why it's so short in the back im sending photos to larry at custom auto options to see if maybe he sent me the wrong top plate if its thats the right one then im going to fix that one so it runs all the way back and re chrome plate it  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Its definitly the short one, hit him up im sure he will make it right


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## twizzel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 24 2010, 11:14 PM~16993660
> *Its definitly the short one, hit him up im sure he will make it right
> *


 :biggrin: you dont happen to have a mesurment of how deep the right one should be do you ???? :biggrin:


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Lacman84, *Lac-of-Respect*

:wave:


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

:wave: :wave: 

What's up! I picked up my new ride a couple weeks ago from an elderly man here in Arizona. The top came with the car and is embroidered with the emblems. Also it's a Fleetwood d'Elegance. I haven't seen one like this before & I never new they made a d'Elegance in '95. Maybe it's just me but has anybody seen one with the embroidery instead of emblems? I'll have my rims by the end of next month for sure! I'm going with 13x7's up front & 13x6's in the back, can't wait!!


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by twizzel_@Mar 25 2010, 01:26 AM~16993788
> *:biggrin: you dont happen to have a mesurment of how deep the right one should be do you ???? :biggrin:
> *


So with the latch mounted on the outside does effect mounting in flush to bumper???


----------



## twizzel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Mar 25 2010, 06:03 AM~16994987
> *So with the latch mounted on the outside does effect mounting in flush to bumper???
> *


 :biggrin: the latch can be any where that has nothing to do with how the kit sits on your can the only thing that changes how the top lid sits on the bottom ucket is thos two little hing pins in the front of the bucket the ones that look like an L :biggrin:


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by twizzel_@Mar 25 2010, 08:53 AM~16995242
> *:biggrin: the latch can be any where that has nothing to do with how the kit sits on your can the only thing that changes how the top lid sits on the bottom ucket is thos two little hing pins in the front of the bucket the ones that  look like an L  :biggrin:
> *


Then how does the bottom bucket bolt to the bumper??????????????


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twizzel_@Mar 24 2010, 10:32 PM~16993163
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ok my fellow fleetwooders like i said the kit is done just a few little details like paint and the stops need to be installed but it mounts up and latches down with no cuts made on the bumper  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I REPEAT NO CUTS ON THE BUMPER  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I started with an E&G kit made for the 93-96 fleetwood and then put a 14x7 rim in the kits and every thing clears the only thing im going to do is grind down the plastic trim panel across the back bumper other than that it fits great in a few of the photos for can see the paint scraped off because the rim sits on the surface of that trim pice thats why im goung to grind it down so it has a little more clearance  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  hears some photos of every thing i did enjoy and let me know what you guys think  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...




Did you go with a 14X7 to match with your rims? would a 13x7 be an even better fit or no? :dunno:


----------



## twizzel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by twizzel_@Mar 24 2010, 11:26 PM~16993788
> *:biggrin: you dont happen to have a mesurment of how deep the right one should be do you ???? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: i talked to larry over at custom auto options this morning and showed him the photos of the kit installed and he said that he agrees that the top plate is the short one and he has already talked to E&G and they are shiping me the right one today and on top of that hes hooking me up with a little price brake on my grill for all the hasel now thats customer service :biggrin: :biggrin: larry over at custom auto options is a great guy to deal with hes always on top of thing and makes shit right :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## twizzel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Mar 25 2010, 08:50 AM~16996225
> *Then how does the bottom bucket bolt to the bumper??????????????
> *


  there are two tabs at the bottom of the bucket in the corners and then the two straps that go over the top of the bumper thats how the bucket mounts to the bumper :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## twizzel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Mar 25 2010, 09:08 AM~16996413
> *Did you go with a 14X7 to match with your rims? would a 13x7 be an even better fit or no? :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: i ran a 14x7 for two reasons the first reson is im running 14x7 rims on my fleetwood and the other reson is the hole in the top bucket is a 14 inch hubcap and or flat disk :biggrin: but i can see how a 13 inch rim may fit better is you got the right top bucket :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twizzel_@Mar 25 2010, 09:36 AM~16996687
> *:biggrin: i ran a 14x7 for two reasons the first reson is im running 14x7 rims on my fleetwood and the other reson is the hole in the top bucket is a 14 inch hubcap and or flat disk  :biggrin: but i can see how a 13 inch rim may fit better is you got the right top bucket  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks! Hopefully soon ill get a 5th wheel but im runnnin 13s. I'd like to keep the same size rim in the 5th wheel to but it seems like it makes more sense to go with the size the bucket is.


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## twizzel (Feb 28, 2009)

:biggrin: any one rember or know where to get the full led tail lights for the fleetwoods ?????? :biggrin:


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by twizzel_@Mar 25 2010, 03:15 PM~16998744
> *:biggrin: any one rember or know where to get the full led tail lights for the fleetwoods ??????  :biggrin:
> *


did you make the strap to hold the 5th wheel on or ordered it???


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Refined95_@Mar 25 2010, 04:14 AM~16994825
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Clean Cadi. The top was probably an add on from the dealership it was originally at. Towncars do the same things with the tops. They say presidential series. Judging by the wheels on your car, its probably just the base Fleetwood (not the brougham). But the top is cool!


----------



## twizzel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Mar 25 2010, 01:22 PM~16998833
> *did you make the strap to hold the 5th wheel on or ordered it???
> *


 :biggrin: it came with my 5th wheel kit when i order it im asuming your talking about the two black straps that go over the top of the bumper right ???


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Mar 23 2010, 10:38 AM~16973422
> *TEAM COCHINOS AT WORK
> 
> 
> ...












the chicks aint so bad either  :biggrin:


----------



## PIMP C (Feb 21, 2008)

question i just installed an aftermarket radio into my lac and baught the amp by-pass from installer.com what i noticed is when i turn up the radio it dims and sometimes when a high hit in the song the speaker also does a noise they are not popped anyone have the same problem before?


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by twizzel_@Mar 25 2010, 04:07 PM~16999239
> *:biggrin: it came with my 5th wheel kit when i order it im asuming your talking about the two black straps that go over the top of the bumper right ???
> *


yep mine dont have them i was gonna flush the bucket to the bumper and bolt it that way???? where you put your latch???


----------



## twizzel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@May 29 2009, 08:47 AM~14035655
> *:no: Most have been until this set appeared.  :0
> Here is the forum the topic was posted on...
> http://www.impalassforum.com/vBulletin/sho...ad.php?t=177935
> ...


took me and hour and a half to find this post but just in case any one else is looking for these like i am hears the post :biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## twizzel (Feb 28, 2009)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## lowriden (Mar 24, 2009)

http://www.customclassic.com/
right click save to favorites...good looking out homie :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriden_@Mar 26 2010, 12:28 PM~17007300
> *http://www.customclassic.com/
> right click save to favorites...good looking out homie :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: x 93 :biggrin:


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

i got 2 front and 2 back gold spears for a 93-96 fleetwood...looking to trade for chrome ones or money to buy chrome ones..pm me thanks


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> Saw this on the impalass forums. SICK SHIT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## gordoloc213 (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 26 2010, 07:46 PM~17012356
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: damn thats nice


----------



## gordoloc213 (Nov 13, 2005)




----------



## twizzel (Feb 28, 2009)

:biggrin: did the last mod to my 5th wheel kit now its all ready for paint but wanted to show off what i did and see what you guys think :biggrin:


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gordoloc213_@Mar 26 2010, 11:47 PM~17014514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

TTT!!! That's clean bro!!!


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 95ltc_@Mar 25 2010, 01:24 PM~16998846
> *Clean Cadi. The top was probably an add on from the dealership it was originally at. Towncars do the same things with the tops. They say presidential series. Judging by the wheels on your car, its probably just the base Fleetwood (not the brougham). But the top is cool!
> *


 :biggrin: 

Thanks man, I appreciate the info. I was hoping for someone to say that I found a rare model, only a few were made and that I was lucky to have it! But that's o.k. I still love it! LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

Should have my kit on sunday will post pics...............


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

DEBATING ON MOONROOF AND E&G GRILL AND 5TH


----------



## twizzel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Mar 27 2010, 08:45 AM~17015921
> *DEBATING ON MOONROOF AND E&G GRILL AND 5TH
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: yes yes yes all the above :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twizzel_@Mar 27 2010, 12:56 AM~17014725
> *:biggrin: did the last mod to my 5th wheel kit now its all ready for paint but wanted to show off what i did and see what you guys think  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


NICE !!! WHAT DID YOU USE A HOOD SHOCK ???


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Mar 27 2010, 11:45 AM~17015921
> *DEBATING ON MOONROOF AND E&G GRILL AND 5TH
> 
> 
> ...



*no debating on that issue......*


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 27 2010, 11:28 AM~17016847
> *no debating on that issue......
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I GOTCHA HOMIE ...MAYBE A FULL MAKEOVER WHILE IM AT IT...THANKS FOR THE INPUT ..NOW I JUS NEED TO GET BACK TO THE STATES AND START TEARIN HER DOWN B4 THE SUMMER HITS


----------



## lowriden (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by twizzel_@Mar 27 2010, 11:04 AM~17016036
> *:biggrin: yes yes yes all the above  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Mar 27 2010, 02:44 PM~17017902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Mar 27 2010, 02:40 PM~17017888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man thats a throwed lac....what size are the moonroofs :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## twizzel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 27 2010, 11:23 AM~17016822
> *NICE !!! WHAT DID YOU USE A HOOD SHOCK ???
> *


 :biggrin: yes sir :biggrin: its an 8 1/2 inch compressed gas shock with a 40 lb lift load on it . I got it from an auto parts store hear in town :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twizzel_@Mar 27 2010, 01:56 AM~17014725
> *:biggrin: did the last mod to my 5th wheel kit now its all ready for paint but wanted to show off what i did and see what you guys think  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


Wow nice work bro


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Mar 27 2010, 05:40 PM~17017888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch is bad ass :worship: :worship:


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 26 2010, 08:34 PM~17011688
> *The first link I posted is expired or the topic deleted now  :angry:
> 
> Check this one out:
> ...



that is bad ass


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

blue 1 is a 93 other is 94


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## twizzel (Feb 28, 2009)

:biggrin: i figured since ive posted work ive been doing on my 5th wheel kit i should show some shots of my fleetwood these shots are from the day i got her to about a month and a half later :biggrin:


----------



## twizzel (Feb 28, 2009)

:biggrin: ive branded my self for life im forever a cadillac man :biggrin:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by twizzel_@Mar 28 2010, 11:01 AM~17023612
> *:biggrin: ive branded my self for life im forever a cadillac man  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

welcome to the club


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASSCC JEFE DE JEFES


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

A COUPLE MORE PICS OF JEFE DE JEFES


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Ready for color sand and buff. Stripe and leaf by Bugs, murals by T. Step


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

DAMN!!!!!Hadn't been on here in a long time.Had alot f pages to catch up on.Alot of FIRME Cadis! 
Since I'm in here,I'm gonna ask.Has anyone had their cluster go out?Mine went out and can't figure out what's up.The warnings on hte sides work,but the speedometer,fuel,etc...,don't.Anyone have a clue?I checked the fuses but couldn't find a bad one. :dunno: Thnx!


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Mar 28 2010, 05:12 PM~17025575
> *DAMN!!!!!Hadn't been on here in a long time.Had alot f pages to catch up on.Alot of FIRME Cadis!
> Since I'm in here,I'm gonna ask.Has anyone had their cluster go out?Mine went out and can't figure out what's up.The warnings on hte sides work,but the speedometer,fuel,etc...,don't.Anyone have a clue?I checked the fuses but couldn't find a bad one.  :dunno: Thnx!
> *


I bought my Fleetwood like that. I bought another cluster on lay it low and works like nothing ever happen. They tend to short out. My 97 Deville did the same thing.


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Mar 28 2010, 04:12 PM~17025575
> *DAMN!!!!!Hadn't been on here in a long time.Had alot f pages to catch up on.Alot of FIRME Cadis!
> Since I'm in here,I'm gonna ask.Has anyone had their cluster go out?Mine went out and can't figure out what's up.The warnings on hte sides work,but the speedometer,fuel,etc...,don't.Anyone have a clue?I checked the fuses but couldn't find a bad one.  :dunno: Thnx!
> *


Same thing I am dealing with now not fun......


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

Got dark on me ill post more later still got latch to do...........


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by twizzel_@Mar 28 2010, 12:01 PM~17023612
> *:biggrin: ive branded my self for life im forever a cadillac man  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Mar 28 2010, 03:46 PM~17025394
> *Ready for color sand and buff.  Stripe and leaf by Bugs, murals by T. Step
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Mar 28 2010, 03:46 PM~17025394
> *Ready for color sand and buff.  Stripe and leaf by Bugs, murals by T. Step
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Mar 28 2010, 04:46 PM~17025394
> *Ready for color sand and buff.  Stripe and leaf by Bugs, murals by T. Step
> 
> 
> ...


real nice homie :thumbsup: cant wait till shes done keep us updated homie for real


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Mar 28 2010, 03:46 PM~17025394
> *Ready for color sand and buff.  Stripe and leaf by Bugs, murals by T. Step
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see dis mufucka done :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 29 2010, 08:33 AM~17032032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man that gotta be a big body only parkin... :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 29 2010, 11:33 AM~17032032
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THATS WHAT !M TALK!NG BOUT........ :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 29 2010, 07:33 AM~17032032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: That's a badass shot! :thumbsup:


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Mar 29 2010, 10:38 AM~17032646
> *:wow: That's a badass shot! :thumbsup:
> *


:yes:


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

ok i got my kit mounted but but i have a problem.......at the top of the rim where it meets the kit...it looks like its pulling away from each out?????


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

SHE LEFT SUNDAY MORNING


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 29 2010, 10:23 AM~17033484
> *SHE LEFT SUNDAY MORNING
> 
> 
> ...


where to?


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## lowriden (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Mar 29 2010, 02:24 PM~17033961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie :thumbsup: ....how far extended are your upper controll arms...going to do mine soon I like the way yours looks


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

PARTING OUT THIS 94 FLEETWOOD ANY LAY IT LOW HOMIE'S NEED ANY THING HIT ME UP 714-371-5654


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowriden_@Mar 29 2010, 02:29 PM~17034015
> *looks good homie  :thumbsup: ....how far extended are your upper controll arms...going to do mine soon I like the way yours looks
> *


thanks hoime...mine are 1 inch..................but got 3/4 inch shims.....took along time to get it right..with the inch uppers alone had a realy bad bulldog look..so i shimed it 3/4 :biggrin:


----------



## lowriden (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Mar 29 2010, 02:45 PM~17034149
> *thanks hoime...mine are 1 inch..................but got 3/4 inch shims.....took along time to get it right..with the inch uppers alone had a realy bad bulldog look..so i shimed it 3/4 :biggrin:
> *


kool thanks for the info :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Mar 29 2010, 11:30 AM~17034025
> *PARTING OUT THIS 94 FLEETWOOD ANY LAY IT LOW HOMIE'S NEED ANY THING HIT ME UP 714-371-5654
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, it looks clean... Why are you parting it out?


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 29 2010, 10:23 AM~17033484
> *SHE LEFT SUNDAY MORNING
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

gold spears for sale pm me..with offers................................. :0


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Mar 29 2010, 02:23 PM~17034965
> *Damn, it looks clean... Why are you parting it out?
> *


X94
ITS A PERFECTLY GOOD RIDE :uh:


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

HOW MUCH FOR THE GOLD SPEARS?


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Mar 29 2010, 03:07 PM~17035308
> *gold spears for sale pm me..with offers................................. :0
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH?


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUICY 93-_@Mar 29 2010, 10:33 PM~17038865
> *HOW MUCH?
> *


Pm sent


----------



## LadyRoxy (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice Cadillac!!!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Nice :wow:


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Mar 29 2010, 09:40 PM~17039783
> *
> *


I love those tops, sick car


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Mar 29 2010, 10:40 PM~17039783
> *
> *


 :wow: fuck that is clean


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Mar 29 2010, 09:40 PM~17039783
> *
> *


:wow: more pics!!! More pics!!!


----------



## bubbajordon (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Mar 29 2010, 10:40 PM~17039783
> *
> *


GODDAMN THAT MOTHAFUCKA BAD :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriden (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Mar 29 2010, 11:40 PM~17039783
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: Nice...i like the trunk....


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

spring at last


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Fa '08+Mar 28 2010, 04:24 PM~17025663-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Mar 30 2010, 08:46 AM~17042993
> *spring at last
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84+Mar 29 2010, 12:30 PM~17034025-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Mar 29 2010, 10:55 AM~17033278
> *ok i got my kit mounted but but i have a problem.......at the top of the rim where it meets the kit...it looks like its pulling away from each out?????
> *


CHECK TO SEE IF THE RIM IS HITTING THE BUMPER IF IT IS YOU HAVE TO CUT THE BUMPER OR MOVE THE KIT UP MORE HOPE THIS HELPS


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Mar 30 2010, 09:57 AM~17043545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm.......i dont know how i feel about this.....if all the doors were in the right place......it would look sexy as hell..


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Mar 29 2010, 09:40 PM~17039783
> *
> *


I LIKE BAD ASS LAC


----------



## showtimez2001 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Mar 29 2010, 09:40 PM~17039783
> *
> *


AND THATS WHAT UP FAM 20I0 ALL OURS


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 29 2010, 08:33 AM~17032032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

its been 2 years today since we lost the "BIGGEST HEART" in lowriding. if you were lucky enough to have met Fat Man, then you know it to be true. Big props to the homie Carlos for sharing this pic at his grave site today. :tears: :angel:


----------



## chevy85-94 (Dec 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Mar 29 2010, 03:07 PM~17035308
> *gold spears for sale pm me..with offers................................. :0
> 
> 
> ...


how much


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Mar 30 2010, 08:24 PM~17048947
> *
> 
> 
> *


tell flaco i said it looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Mar 30 2010, 08:24 PM~17048947
> *
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: pillow seats..nardi..this lac is up there


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Mar 30 2010, 09:24 PM~17048947
> *
> 
> 
> *



LOVE THE SEATS!! thats pretty much what im getting done to mine....do you have a picture of the back seat?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

my petition/poll to have The Cabaret removed so we can access layitlow from work again!!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=37&t=534233


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Mar 31 2010, 09:48 AM~17054393
> *my petition/poll to have The Cabaret removed so we can access layitlow from work again!!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=37&t=534233
> *


x2


----------



## CadyMac (Jul 17, 2009)

Anybody know where I can get the clips for the rear left door skirts? I mainly need the first one closest to the drivers door. Thanks


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Mar 30 2010, 07:24 PM~17048947
> *
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

:0


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

I need help, does anybody know where the Electronic Climate Control Fuse is on a 1994 Fleetwood Brougham?


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Mar 30 2010, 09:55 AM~17043529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


danm i like the rocketpanels :wow:


----------



## Mr.I.RIDE.CADILLAC (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.I.RIDE.CADILLAC_@Mar 31 2010, 11:25 PM~17060880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: Nice Lac.....but it's missing something.


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 30 2010, 05:46 PM~17048414
> *its been 2 years today since we lost the "BIGGEST HEART" in lowriding. if you were lucky enough to have met Fat Man, then you know it to be true. Big props to the homie Carlos for sharing this pic at his grave site today.  :tears:  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


BIG ANGELO "PAPER CHASER" introducsed me to FAT MAN we shared a few coronas a while back.. he was quite possibly one of the coolest cats on the SHAW....RIP


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 14 2010, 04:11 PM~16292140
> *
> 
> 
> ...












*Starla*


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Mar 31 2010, 09:16 AM~17054141
> *LOVE THE SEATS!! thats pretty much what im getting done to mine....do you have a picture of the back seat?
> *




TOOK TIME AND WORK TO GET ALL THIS STUFF TOGETHER. DO UR HOMEWORK.


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 30 2010, 03:34 PM~17046479
> *hmmm.......i dont know how i feel about this.....if all the doors were in the right place......it would look sexy as hell..
> *


X3 The doors are killing it.


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> man that gotta be a big body only parkin... :biggrin:
> X2
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Mar 19 2010, 09:57 PM~16942449
> *can see the gap in this pic...
> 
> 
> ...


any pointers on how you pull that dash out the top part only ?


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

im having a problem with my AC on my 95 fleetwood the blower dose not turn off even when the car is off. can some one. plz help me thank you.


----------



## CHOLOSPORT (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Apr 1 2010, 12:21 PM~17066659
> *any pointers on how you pull that dash out the top part only ?
> *


Pull the plastic trim pieces and dash plastic were the gauges are they snap off then there's like five screws! then were the ac vent is in the middle of dash you pull up and it comes off then there is two more screws then pull the dash back and it slides out!


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by malomonte_@Mar 31 2010, 08:32 PM~17060983
> *:uh: Nice Lac.....but it's missing something.
> *



13's or 14's..............


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Apr 1 2010, 02:21 PM~17066659
> *any pointers on how you pull that dash out the top part only ?
> *



the pad?

if so you need to pull of the plastic wood grain trim off both sides of the dash... Small piece on drivers side and the long piece on passenger side. It will expose about 6 screws that hold it in place.....once those are out you need to pop out the little grill in the front by the windshield...remove the temp sensor from it and there are 2 more screws you cant really see without getting and and looking in the windshield to see where they are.....once you pull them out you can then grab either corner of the dash by the door and pull out....once its loose go to the other corner and pull out....then grab from the center and pull out and up at the same time to clear the air bag....slide on out to completly remove it.....


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

RE-DID THE HYDRO SETUP.....FINALLY PUT THE NEW SHOES ON HER AND FINISH INSTALLING THE NEW SOUND SYSTEM :biggrin: NEXT IS THE INTERIOR


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skyhigh_@Apr 1 2010, 07:01 PM~17070783
> *13's or 14's..............
> *


 14's are only excusable for some of you guys that drive daily through winter snow


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by malomonte_@Mar 31 2010, 08:32 PM~17060983
> *:uh: Nice Lac.....but it's missing something.
> *


IT'S MISSING 13'S..... :twak:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 29 2010, 08:33 AM~17032032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!! love how those rear ends lay.... :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Mar 28 2010, 02:51 PM~17025044
> *RARECLASSCC  JEFE DE JEFES
> 
> 
> ...


clean caddy bro!!!if you dont mine me asking, how much is it to do a sunroof like that???....... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO 4LIFE_@Mar 20 2010, 10:28 AM~16945183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn, nice pin striping... :wow: :wow:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Mar 19 2010, 09:57 PM~16942449
> *can see the gap in this pic...
> 
> 
> ...


hey bro where did you get youre steering wheel all chromed out like that. i love that.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Apr 2 2010, 12:18 AM~17071726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean bro


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i need to drain the oil out of my engine, how do i go about doing that? and its a 93, not the lt1


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Apr 2 2010, 06:41 AM~17074251
> *clean bro
> *


THANKS BRUTHA


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Apr 1 2010, 09:18 PM~17071726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: I AM NOT GOING TO BRING MY CAR OUT ANYMORE, YOUR DEOING TO MUCH HOMIE :biggrin: SEE AT THE SPOT TONITE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## lime mojito (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Apr 1 2010, 09:18 PM~17071726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD BIG DOG ...


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lime mojito_@Apr 2 2010, 10:32 AM~17076082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK+Apr 2 2010, 08:44 AM~17075110-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TRYING TOO BRO.....SEE YOU @ THE HOT SPOT


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Apr 2 2010, 12:04 PM~17076881
> *LOL.....IM TRYIN TO BE LIKE YOU  SEE YOU TONIGHT BRO
> 
> TRYING TOO BRO.....SEE YOU @ THE HOT SPOT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@Apr 2 2010, 02:24 AM~17073495
> *hey bro where did you get youre steering wheel all chromed out like that. i love that.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



EBAY! lol


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

ttt for the fleetwoods


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Apr 2 2010, 07:38 AM~17074553
> *i need to drain the oil out of my engine, how do i go about doing that? and its a 93, not the lt1
> *


lock it up, put a jack stand, unbolt the bolt on the bottom of the oil pan then it should all come out


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~T9T4T~ :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Apr 2 2010, 08:38 AM~17074553
> *i need to drain the oil out of my engine, how do i go about doing that? and its a 93, not the lt1
> *


 :wow:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Apr 2 2010, 09:38 AM~17074553
> *i need to drain the oil out of my engine, how do i go about doing that? and its a 93, not the lt1
> *



if your serious about this question you should go have a shop do it.....not trying to be an ass just saying for less than 30 someone will do it for you lol


----------



## lime mojito (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Apr 2 2010, 10:45 PM~17081502
> *if your serious about this question you should go have a shop do it.....not trying to be an ass just saying for less than 30 someone will do it for you lol
> *


Even my wife knows how to change the oil of a car lol


----------



## lime mojito (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigbodylac_@Apr 2 2010, 01:08 PM~17076435
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank bro


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lime mojito_@Apr 2 2010, 08:57 PM~17081597
> *Thank bro
> *


No prob homie :biggrin: Its always nice to see a bigbody on three and that pic and ride is sick :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Apr 3 2010, 12:40 PM~17085833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: 
Nice


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Apr 2 2010, 08:45 PM~17081502
> *if your serious about this question you should go have a shop do it.....not trying to be an ass just saying for less than 30 someone will do it for you lol
> *


 :uh: i thought there would be a plug that id have to pull and there isnt. the reason i ask is to learn, i know i could have easily taken it to a shop why when we have a whole topic of fleetwood builders who could help me? :uh: im 17 and still in the learning process. i know a lot of shit but not too much about engines, which is why i want to learn


now i know who not to ask for help anymore :uh:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Apr 2 2010, 03:15 PM~17078507
> *lock it up, put a jack stand, unbolt the bolt on the bottom of the oil pan then it should all come out
> *


thanks alot for the *help *bro!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lime mojito_@Apr 2 2010, 08:55 PM~17081574
> *Even my wife knows how to change the oil of a car lol
> *


want a cookie?


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lime mojito_@Apr 2 2010, 09:55 PM~17081574
> *Even my wife knows how to change the oil of a car lol
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## G0RD0 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Apr 3 2010, 06:31 PM~17086890
> *want a cookie?
> *


Love your Caddy homie :thumbsup: mad props.

Oil change is what your doing right?

take off oil cap(should be on valve covers)
jack up the front of your car
locate oil drain bolt(on oil pan under car)
place oil container under drain plug and unbolt
let all the oil get out
bolt up the drain plug.
place oil container under oil filter
then unscrew oil filter with oil filter wrench
let drain
put a little new oil on the gasket of the new oil filter and install
tighten with hand as much you can
(personally i dont tighten it with a wrench)
put funnel where the oil cap went and add 5 qts.
put oil cap on

and ride out :biggrin: 

btw what kind of oil are you using?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Apr 3 2010, 06:27 PM~17086858
> *:uh: i thought there would be a plug that id have to pull and there isnt. the reason i ask is to learn, i know i could have easily taken it to a shop why when we have a whole topic of fleetwood builders who could help me? :uh: im 17 and still in the learning process. i know a lot of shit but not too much about engines, which is why i want to learn
> now i know who not to ask for help anymore :uh:
> *



well i apologize if what i said came out wrong....but i assumed from your ride that you knew how to change the oil because of the quality of your caddy...thats it....reason i said you can get it done for less than 30 is because sometimes its not worth the hassle when you can have a shop do it.....

since your 17 and still learning i will make a suggestion... www.alldatadiy.com 
purchase a year subscription and start some reading...they have everything you need to know and pictures and diagrams and parts locations...tons of information ..its like an online Chiltons Manual...only better....


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Apr 3 2010, 04:27 PM~17086858
> *:uh: i thought there would be a plug that id have to pull and there isnt. the reason i ask is to learn, i know i could have easily taken it to a shop why when we have a whole topic of fleetwood builders who could help me? :uh: im 17 and still in the learning process. i know a lot of shit but not too much about engines, which is why i want to learn
> now i know who not to ask for help anymore :uh:
> *


keep up the great work youngster just ask any time you need help :biggrin:


----------



## gvsoriano (Jul 19, 2009)

Anyone got a rear license plate housing/pocket for a '94 fleetwood...how much shipped to Honolulu, Hawaii???


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Apr 3 2010, 06:43 PM~17087585
> *well i apologize if what i said came out wrong....but i assumed from your ride that you knew how to change the oil because of the quality of your caddy...thats it....reason i said you can get it done for less than 30 is because sometimes its not worth the hassle when you can have a shop do it.....
> 
> since your 17 and still learning i will make a suggestion... www.alldatadiy.com
> ...


  thanks


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 



































































:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Apr 3 2010, 10:55 PM~17089537
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



TIME TO GET A PINK TOP :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 4 2010, 01:01 AM~17089583
> *TIME TO GET A PINK TOP  :biggrin:
> *



thats next after the interior is finished....just waiting on seats, seat belts, and door panels now....ive still got a few things to put back inside in the mean time


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Apr 3 2010, 11:02 PM~17089588
> *thats next after the interior is finished....just waiting on seats, seat belts, and door panels now....ive still got a few things to put back inside in the mean time
> *



 *SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH DONT TELL EVERYTHING*


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Apr 3 2010, 10:55 PM~17089537
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CESAR(CAPRICE)72 (Sep 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Apr 3 2010, 03:27 PM~17086858
> *:uh: i thought there would be a plug that id have to pull and there isnt. the reason i ask is to learn, i know i could have easily taken it to a shop why when we have a whole topic of fleetwood builders who could help me? :uh: im 17 and still in the learning process. i know a lot of shit but not too much about engines, which is why i want to learn
> now i know who not to ask for help anymore :uh:
> *


thats why you go too people you know like your friendly Born2rydE c.c. were always down to help  :werd: up


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

anyone know of a fuse or relay that wont let my fleet go into gear after being cranked when brake pressed?, i have to put it in off, shift to nutra,l then start engine, (the press brake to shift aint working)

thnx


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 4 2010, 02:08 AM~17090128
> *anyone know of a fuse or relay that wont let my fleet go into gear after being cranked when brake pressed?, i have to put it in off, shift to nutra,l then start engine, (the press brake to shift aint working)
> 
> thnx
> *


 :0 :banghead: :nosad:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

i need some of these clips












They go to the rear vanity mirrors in a Brougham...only need 1 but wouldnt mine some spares if any one has them


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Apr 4 2010, 10:07 AM~17091365
> *i need some of these clips
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Apr 4 2010, 02:50 PM~17093648
> *
> *


HEY HOMIE U NEED SPEARS I JUST GOT SOME FOR 370


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Apr 3 2010, 11:55 PM~17089537
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie :thumbsup: i like how the roof came out


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NL SUELO_@Apr 4 2010, 05:59 PM~17094365
> *HEY HOMIE U NEED SPEARS I JUST GOT SOME FOR 370
> *



nope mine are perfect :biggrin: i just need one of those clips in the above pic


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Heres as far as i can go without the rest of my parts...


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Apr 4 2010, 06:48 PM~17095048
> *nope mine are perfect  :biggrin:  i just need one of those clips in the above pic
> *


My bad homie i miss read that. :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 4 2010, 12:08 AM~17090128
> *anyone know of a fuse or relay that wont let my fleet go into gear after being cranked when brake pressed?, i have to put it in off, shift to nutra,l then start engine, (the press brake to shift aint working)
> 
> thnx
> *


Usually means ur brake switch took a shit on u.....see if ur brake lights r workin....if no brake lights m.ost likely means brake switch went out.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Apr 4 2010, 05:59 PM~17095128
> *Heres as far as i can go without the rest of my parts...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 4 2010, 12:49 PM~17093238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice clean n sexy :thumbsup:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 4 2010, 12:49 PM~17093238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE , I LIKE THE RIMS...


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 5 2010, 03:12 PM~17102938
> *NICE , I LIKE THE RIMS...
> *


WHAT UP ANGELO


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Apr 5 2010, 06:18 PM~17104986
> *WHAT UP ANGELO
> *


WHAT UP BRO , CADI LOOKS GOOD . :biggrin:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

lifted mine with a basic setup and threw back the original carpet kit back in there. nothing big, nothing special......


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Apr 5 2010, 08:59 PM~17107326
> *lifted mine with a basic setup and threw back the original carpet kit back in there. nothing big, nothing special......
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THIS SET-UP HOMIE.... ITS CLEAN N SIMPLE.... N STILL HAS SPACE FOR THE GROCERIES   :biggrin:


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 5 2010, 09:41 PM~17107834
> *I LOVE THIS SET-UP HOMIE.... ITS CLEAN N SIMPLE.... N STILL HAS SPACE FOR THE GROCERIES      :biggrin:
> *


MY THOUGHTS EXACTLY...


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 5 2010, 09:41 PM~17107834
> *I LOVE THIS SET-UP HOMIE.... ITS CLEAN N SIMPLE.... N STILL HAS SPACE FOR THE GROCERIES      :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro its my daily :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

x2


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 6 2010, 12:41 AM~17107834
> *I LOVE THIS SET-UP HOMIE.... ITS CLEAN N SIMPLE.... N STILL HAS SPACE FOR THE GROCERIES      :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Apr 5 2010, 08:59 PM~17107326
> *lifted mine with a basic setup and threw back the original carpet kit back in there. nothing big, nothing special......
> 
> 
> ...


THATS REALLY NICE!!! AS simple as it is, I had never thought about putting back the oringal carpet kit in mine!!!! I threw my shiet away! :uh:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin: 

IS WHAT WE PUT ON MY BIG BODY AKA PIMP JUCIE


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Apr 6 2010, 01:02 PM~17112875
> *:biggrin:
> 
> IS WHAT WE PUT ON MY BIG BODY  AKA PIMP JUCIE
> ...


bad ass homie


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Apr 6 2010, 02:02 PM~17112875
> *:biggrin:
> 
> IS WHAT WE PUT ON MY BIG BODY  AKA PIMP JUCIE
> ...


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Apr 6 2010, 11:02 AM~17112875
> *:biggrin:
> 
> IS WHAT WE PUT ON MY BIG BODY  AKA PIMP JUCIE
> ...


i love them uppers


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Apr 6 2010, 12:02 PM~17112875
> *:biggrin:
> 
> IS WHAT WE PUT ON MY BIG BODY  AKA PIMP JUCIE
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
BIG SPANK IS PUTTING IN WORK  
DONT FORGET ME BRO :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 4 2010, 09:09 PM~17096325
> *Usually means ur brake switch took a shit on u.....see if ur brake lights r workin....if no brake lights m.ost likely means brake switch went out.
> *


damn,,, let me chek,thnx :thumbsup:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Apr 5 2010, 08:59 PM~17107326
> *lifted mine with a basic setup and threw back the original carpet kit back in there. nothing big, nothing special......
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: clean and simple and still have room


----------



## ShowKase (Feb 24, 2007)

hey fellas do y'all think it's absolutely necessary to reinforce your rear axle if youre only running 6 batteries ? ( 96 fleet ) ... im wondering what some of your opinions are on this. Not building a hopper, more for lay and play ... what y'all think ?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Parting out my 1995 Fleetwood Brougham-Gold package.. PM me with yer parts needs..  








Body is straight, seats are worn but have the heated, lumbar, and memory seat options..


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Apr 6 2010, 08:02 PM~17112875
> *:biggrin:
> 
> IS WHAT WE PUT ON MY BIG BODY  AKA PIMP JUCIE
> ...


THATS BADASS.


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Apr 5 2010, 08:59 PM~17107326
> *lifted mine with a basic setup and threw back the original carpet kit back in there. nothing big, nothing special......
> 
> 
> ...


nice bro, thats how im gonna do mine..... :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Mar 16 2010, 10:34 AM~16906143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice caddys, and pic.... :biggrin:


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ShowKase_@Apr 6 2010, 07:26 PM~17116973
> *hey fellas do y'all think it's absolutely necessary to reinforce your rear axle if youre only running 6 batteries ? ( 96 fleet ) ... im wondering what some of your opinions are on this. Not building a hopper, more for lay and play ... what y'all think ?
> *


I think any reinforcement is good but i gotta 93 with 60volts front and back with just some comp pumps from cce and havent had a problem yet...


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 6 2010, 09:28 PM~17118561
> *Parting out my 1995 Fleetwood Brougham-Gold package.. PM me with yer parts needs..
> 
> 
> ...


how much for ur reverse lights and all ur side chrome with trim, and rear bumper


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Bout 2-3 days from being finally done on it...Took some pics after I washed it yesterday


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

badass...


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 7 2010, 06:49 AM~17121099
> *Bout 2-3 days from being finally done on it...Took some pics after I washed it yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


i like you but i hate you  :biggrin: 


























:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## billy nugz (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 7 2010, 08:49 AM~17121099
> *Bout 2-3 days from being finally done on it...Took some pics after I washed it yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


 Can t wait to see this you going to bring it through toronto come june ?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 7 2010, 09:49 AM~17121099
> *Bout 2-3 days from being finally done on it...Took some pics after I washed it yesterday
> 
> 
> ...



ok im saying it first...




*FIRST PLACE LUXURY AND BEST OF SHOW......* :biggrin:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 7 2010, 06:49 AM~17121099
> *Bout 2-3 days from being finally done on it...Took some pics after I washed it yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

thanks for all the good words guys...The car has a lot of flaws that you cant see in the pics but I cant keep on redoing things constantly so its coming out now...I believe many other fleetwoods out there are probably better built but this is what I could do for now...Thanks everybody for the comments though, very much appreciated


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 7 2010, 07:49 AM~17121099
> *Bout 2-3 days from being finally done on it...Took some pics after I washed it yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Apr 5 2010, 08:59 PM~17107326
> *lifted mine with a basic setup and threw back the original carpet kit back in there. nothing big, nothing special......
> 
> 
> ...


muy clean!


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 7 2010, 06:49 AM~17121099
> *Bout 2-3 days from being finally done on it...Took some pics after I washed it yesterday
> 
> 
> ...

































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: * DONT MIND ME THAT'S JUST THE ENVY TALKIN* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 7 2010, 07:49 AM~17121099
> *Bout 2-3 days from being finally done on it...Took some pics after I washed it yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


:shocked: absolutely beautiful!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 7 2010, 07:49 AM~17121099
> *Bout 2-3 days from being finally done on it...Took some pics after I washed it yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


That car is trully bad-ass Dave,hopefully it'll be in vegas so I can see it in person. :biggrin:
Unless you decide to take a cruise out to WPG some day :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 6 2010, 10:28 PM~17118561
> *Parting out my 1995 Fleetwood Brougham-Gold package.. PM me with yer parts needs..
> 
> 
> ...


INEED THE LEFT FRONT SIDE STRIP BY THE BUMPER


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

some older pics of mine


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Apr 7 2010, 11:48 AM~17123425
> *some older pics of mine
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Nice clean ride!! TTT
Were did you get your spinner emblems?


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@Apr 6 2010, 08:53 PM~17118896
> *nice caddys, and pic.... :biggrin:
> *


Thanks! :wave:


----------



## 87pkutty (Dec 23, 2006)

anybody got pick of there lac interior with a nice console out of a newer lac post if you got any THANKS


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

lock up pics


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 7 2010, 04:36 PM~17126071
> *lock up pics
> 
> 
> ...


Car looks sick as usual Dave, you gonna keep it as a street hopper or ride it low and slow????


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Apr 7 2010, 07:29 PM~17126502
> *Car looks sick as usual Dave, you gonna keep it as a street hopper or ride it low and slow????
> *


thanks man...Naw it aint going to be a hopper for a good while...Gonna be a low and slow car with a high lock up for now...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Apr 7 2010, 12:42 PM~17122907
> *That car is trully bad-ass Dave,hopefully it'll be in vegas so I can see it in person. :biggrin:
> Unless you decide to take a cruise out to WPG some day :0  :biggrin:
> *


Winnipeg is kinda long for a cruise from over here... :biggrin:


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 7 2010, 05:51 PM~17126726
> *Winnipeg is kinda long for a cruise from over here... :biggrin:
> *


So I'm guessin BC is out of the question??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 7 2010, 06:51 PM~17126726
> *Winnipeg is kinda long for a cruise from over here... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: halfway to vegas(if you take the long way)


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84+Apr 7 2010, 07:57 PM~17126806-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We never know but in a way, I wish Canada would be a smaller country sometimes so we could all get together with the rides...Would be great!!!


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Apr 6 2010, 12:02 PM~17112875
> *:biggrin:
> 
> IS WHAT WE PUT ON MY BIG BODY  AKA PIMP JUCIE
> ...


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 7 2010, 04:36 PM~17126071
> *lock up pics
> 
> 
> ...


car,s looking good dave alot of good cadis comming out this year


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 7 2010, 06:49 AM~17121099
> *Bout 2-3 days from being finally done on it...Took some pics after I washed it yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: bad ass fuck i wish i could have this in miami :biggrin: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Refined95_@Apr 7 2010, 12:51 PM~17124008
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Nice clean ride!! TTT
> ...


thanks, the emblems are 2002+ DTS trunk emblems


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Apr 7 2010, 11:48 AM~17123425
> *some older pics of mine
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 7 2010, 04:36 PM~17126071
> *lock up pics
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

WHAT SIZE CYLINDERS ARE YOU USING???


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 7 2010, 06:49 AM~17121099
> *Bout 2-3 days from being finally done on it...Took some pics after I washed it yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


Dave!!!! :biggrin: You doing it!!!


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

Bout 2-3 days from being finally done on it...Took some pics after I washed it yesterday

















































































not hatin jus not a fan of red but other then that the car is going 2 be a badass ride homie  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

some older pics of mine




























real nice homie i love them grilles 


car,s looking good dave alot of good cadis comming out this year 
X2 yes sr alotta comig out hopefully i can start on mine soon


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Apr 8 2010, 01:13 AM~17130965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


16


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Apr 8 2010, 01:36 AM~17131130
> *Dave!!!!  :biggrin: You doing it!!!
> *


It's about time I come out... :biggrin:


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 7 2010, 06:49 AM~17121099
> *Bout 2-3 days from being finally done on it...Took some pics after I washed it yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


love it good work dave shits bananas


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

does anybody know where i can get the spears for my 95 fleetwood THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LAC 95_@Apr 8 2010, 09:52 AM~17133646
> *does anybody  know where i can get the spears for my 95 fleetwood THANKS :thumbsup:
> *


I THINK ACOUPLE OF PAGES BACK SOMEONE WAS SELLING THE SPEARS


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 8 2010, 06:23 AM~17132306
> *It's about time I come out... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Apr 8 2010, 11:12 AM~17133814
> *I THINK ACOUPLE OF PAGES BACK SOMEONE WAS SELLING THE SPEARS
> *


Thanks. HOMIE


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 7 2010, 06:49 AM~17121099
> *Bout 2-3 days from being finally done on it...Took some pics after I washed it yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


Looks amazing Dave!!!


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Apr 8 2010, 03:20 PM~17135878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Apr 9 2010, 01:56 PM~17144928
> *NICE
> *


thanks homie just redone the system putting on a e&g grill this weekend...ill post some pics monday.............................. :thumbsup:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

this is what its looking like currently, waiting for fresh paint


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 7 2010, 04:36 PM~17126071
> *lock up pics
> 
> 
> ...


DO YOU HAVE A TELESCOPIC DRIVE SHAFT IN ORDED TO HAVE THSE CYLINDERS?


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 1 2010, 07:00 AM~17063972
> *TOOK TIME AND WORK TO GET ALL THIS STUFF TOGETHER. DO UR HOMEWORK.
> *



that's a different shell top on that lac huh? doesn't look like the fleetwood one.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Apr 4 2010, 01:08 AM~17090128-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'd say no, but always do the front spring pocket....over time it will spread apart when the donut collapses


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Apr 7 2010, 09:27 PM~17129741
> *thanks, the emblems are 2002+ DTS trunk emblems
> *


Thanks Bro, that was a good idea they look good on there!!


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 7 2010, 10:06 PM~17130325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Apr 10 2010, 06:17 AM~17151471
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Apr 7 2010, 08:48 PM~17123425
> *some older pics of mine
> 
> 
> ...


love those spinners


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUICY 93-_@Apr 9 2010, 11:29 PM~17149344
> *DO YOU HAVE A TELESCOPIC DRIVE SHAFT IN ORDED TO HAVE THSE CYLINDERS?
> *


yes sir


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

More pics later


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## lowriden (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NL SUELO_@Apr 10 2010, 04:20 PM~17153216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: simple, clean and to the point.. looks good homie


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NL SUELO_@Apr 10 2010, 01:52 PM~17153102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hey bro did you have to cut into your bumper to put on your kit? I just bought one that same style for my '95 & was wondering if I can just bolt it on or what? I love your set-up to, frekin' clean & simple!!!


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Refined95_@Apr 10 2010, 07:00 PM~17154432
> *hey bro did you have to cut into your bumper to put on your kit? I just bought one that same style for my '95 & was wondering if I can just bolt it on or what?  I love your set-up to, frekin' clean & simple!!!
> *


Thanks homie. And no cutting its a bolt on bumper kit need me to take pics so u can check it out let me know


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowriden_@Apr 10 2010, 06:30 PM~17154283
> *:thumbsup: simple, clean and to the point.. looks good homie
> *


Thank u homie


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 10 2010, 11:58 AM~17152667
> *yes sir
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 17 2010, 07:42 PM~16921479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NL SUELO_@Apr 11 2010, 05:04 PM~17161591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Refined95_@Apr 11 2010, 06:46 PM~17161941
> *:thumbsup:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NL SUELO_@Apr 11 2010, 05:04 PM~17161591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

So im having some problems with my car running...

The car was running perfect...i havent driven it since October while working on the interior ...when i parked it there was around 1/8th of a tank of gas...Ive started the car one a week since .....last week i pulled the car out and let the car run to charge up the battery....well it ran out of gas....

So i went and got some gas.....registers 1/4 tank.....attempt to start it......it starts...runs for 5-10 seconds and then it dies....attempt to start it again and nothing but turning over.....if i put my foot on the gas and start it it will start then die instantly.....

Checked the fuel filter....its clear....a club member brought over a fuel pressure tester and its getting 43 PSI at the intake...

So since were getting fuel we checked spark.....#1 plug....no spark after the car starts then dies....

Disconnected battery for a few minutes then reconnected...attempted to start and the same thing...It starts...then dies ....after the 1 time it starts it will not start again for some time.....

Checked onboard diagnostics - 1 Error code... CODE 16

00-16 ............................ Distributor low resolution pulse not received by ECM

Thats what i found from here - http://myweb.accessus.net/~090/cfb-tech.html



I had the Ignition Control Module tested and it tested good....

The only other part of this story ive not gone over is the fact that we pulled the column apart to paint it........The Car ran PERFECT afterwards......it ran for 10 minutes before running out of gas....

So this problem started when it ran out of gas........

Any one have any ideas? Anything at all????


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## duran702 (Feb 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Apr 8 2010, 12:54 AM~17131242
> *Bout 2-3 days from being finally done on it...Took some pics after I washed it yesterday
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Apr 11 2010, 08:02 PM~17163375
> *So im having some problems with my car running...
> 
> The car was running perfect...i havent driven it since October while working on the interior ...when i parked it there was around 1/8th of a tank of gas...Ive started the car one a week since .....last week i pulled the car out and let the car run to charge up the battery....well it ran out of gas....
> ...



Swap optispark..n done deal..


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS+Apr 11 2010, 08:02 PM~17163375-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*X2*


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS+Apr 11 2010, 11:02 PM~17163375-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X3 but like i said in the other thread... only use delphi or ACDelco. The others are mediocre at best.


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies

So the ENTIRE distributor or just the CAP and rotor


just did a dam cap and rotor in September 08 :uh:


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

TTT for the lacs


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## GoodTimesFL (Sep 6, 2007)

hey guys whats the bolt partten to the rim?....


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Apr 12 2010, 01:18 PM~17169838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 badass!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Apr 12 2010, 06:45 AM~17166647
> *Thanks for all the replies
> 
> So the ENTIRE distributor or just the CAP and rotor
> ...


cap n rotor are just....well ...the cap n rotor...the distributor needs to be replaced.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 12 2010, 05:18 PM~17170876
> *cap n rotor are just....well ...the cap n rotor...the distributor needs to be replaced.
> *



thats what i thought...thanks


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@Apr 12 2010, 04:49 PM~17171628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any interior pics???


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 12 2010, 05:18 PM~17170876
> *cap n rotor are just....well ...the cap n rotor...the distributor needs to be replaced.
> *


 :yessad: i know that shit all to well


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

Having the same p


> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Apr 11 2010, 09:02 PM~17163375
> *So im having some problems with my car running...
> 
> The car was running perfect...i havent driven it since October while working on the interior ...when i parked it there was around 1/8th of a tank of gas...Ive started the car one a week since .....last week i pulled the car out and let the car run to charge up the battery....well it ran out of gas....
> ...


having the same problems with my 95 I let u know id I figure out what it is or vice a versa ..


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LAC 95_@Apr 12 2010, 09:40 PM~17173499
> *Having the same phaving the same problems with my 95 I let u know id I figure out what it is or vice a versa ..
> *



cool....


im thinking about getting this.... 


http://www.oreillyauto.com/site/c/detail/A...2780P&ppt=C0334


----------



## cfb8595 (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Apr 11 2010, 07:02 PM~17163375
> *So im having some problems with my car running...
> 
> The car was running perfect...i havent driven it since October while working on the interior ...when i parked it there was around 1/8th of a tank of gas...Ive started the car one a week since .....last week i pulled the car out and let the car run to charge up the battery....well it ran out of gas....
> ...


I had the same problem with two 95 fleetwoods that I owned. Cars had good fuel pressure but if you turned the car off after about 15 min. or so trying to turn the car back on was a hassle. Car would turn on for about ten seconds and then will die. Had to wait about an hour for it to turn on again. I had the optispark replaced thinking it was the problem but that didn't help any. It ended up being the fuel pump. Hope this helps


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 12 2010, 08:11 PM~17173221
> *:yessad: i know that shit all to well
> *


Thats what it was then on Ur ride HOMIE ???


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

THIS IS WHAT HAPPENED TO MY DADS CAR FROM COMING BACK FROM A CAR SHOW. :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BrandonMajestics_@Apr 12 2010, 09:19 PM~17174042
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMMITT :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR LAC 95_@Apr 12 2010, 08:09 PM~17173912
> *Thats  what  it was then on Ur ride HOMIE ???
> *


Let's just say between his car my lacs I had and all these impalas I worked on...I can do them optisparks in like 30 min :happysad:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BrandonMajestics_@Apr 12 2010, 08:19 PM~17174042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats the story behind it?? what went wrong? :dunno:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Apr 12 2010, 11:10 PM~17175785
> *whats the story behind it?? what went wrong? :dunno:
> *


TIRE BLEW ON THE FREEWAY. AND TOOK EVERYTHING WITH IT. :twak:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

^ 155/80/13 radial ?


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Refined95+Apr 10 2010, 04:58 AM~17151115-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks :biggrin:


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

some more old pics of my lac


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Apr 13 2010, 03:59 AM~17176431
> *some more old pics of my lac
> 
> 
> ...


Yo homie where did you get that chrome cover on your rear axle.......got a part number or anything..............


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Beautiful caddy... that silver or white on a caddy big body is the best... wish mine was like that....


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 12 2010, 11:03 PM~17175294
> *Let's just say between his car my lacs I had and all these impalas I worked on...I can do them optisparks in like 30 min :happysad:
> *


thanks HOMIE that distributor is like 300 bucks :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BrandonMajestics_@Apr 12 2010, 10:19 PM~17174042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: DAMN!


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> ANOTHER HAPPY CUSTOMER {MAJESTICS MIAMI}
> 
> IF YOU NEED ~H I Ds~ FOR YOUR BIG BODY PM ME


----------



## ray562 (Jan 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR LAC 95_@Apr 13 2010, 05:29 AM~17176913
> *thanks HOMIE that distributor is like 300 bucks  :biggrin:
> *


I bought a brand new opti-spark distributor, on ebay for $60 + shipping.


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BrandonMajestics_@Apr 12 2010, 09:19 PM~17174042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM THAT SUCKS.  THAT SHIT HAPPEN TO ME BUT I WAS AROUND DA CORNER FROM DA CRIB.


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BrandonMajestics_@Apr 12 2010, 08:19 PM~17174042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ahhh thats weak as fucc, at least mo major dammage to the body ...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BrandonMajestics_@Apr 12 2010, 10:19 PM~17174042
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Dam that looks familiar ....i was a little luckier though...the tread separated from my tire and ripped the panels off......i still had air in the tire and was able to back up the exit ramp i just passed and get to a tire shop down the street...i was on the way to day 2 of a 2 day show in town...sucked ass....


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cfb8595_@Apr 12 2010, 10:08 PM~17173892
> *I had the same problem with two 95 fleetwoods that I owned. Cars had good fuel pressure but if you turned the car off after about 15 min. or so trying to turn the car back on was a hassle. Car would turn on for about ten seconds and then will die. Had to wait  about an hour for it to turn on again. I had the optispark replaced thinking it was the problem but that didn't help any. It ended up being the fuel pump.  Hope this helps
> 
> *



on that note i started the car today after sitting all night....It ran perfect for about 2 minutes ..i was able to give it gas and it sounded real good....no sputtering or nothing and then out of no where it shut off and wont restart till about 10 minutes...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Another thing its doing is i will Turn the key and it does nothing..all the lights comes on on the dash and but nothing happens not even a click from under the hood....If i turn the key off then open the door i am able to turn the key and get the car to turn over.....could this be related?


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> > ANOTHER HAPPY CUSTOMER {MAJESTICS MIAMI}
> >
> > IF YOU NEED ~H I Ds~ FOR YOUR BIG BODY PM ME


----------



## cfb8595 (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Apr 13 2010, 08:12 AM~17178023
> *Another thing its doing is i will Turn the key and it does nothing..all the lights comes on on the dash and but nothing happens not even a click from under the hood....If i turn the key off then open the door i am able to turn the key and get the car to turn over.....could this be related?
> *


Your key is probably worn out 
http://vats.likeabigdog.com/


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@Apr 12 2010, 03:49 PM~17171628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love the white seats


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BrandonMajestics_@Apr 12 2010, 07:19 PM~17174042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


same shit happend to me on thanksgiving,with no spare and they brought me a regular fuccin tow trucc had to w8 4hours till a flatbed was avalible


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SocioSCadi530+Apr 13 2010, 03:18 AM~17176539-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if i remember correctly i got it at schucks, for about 25 bucks, dont have the part# off hand but if i come across it i'll post it up for ya, i believe i found the number on a layitlow post somewhere


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Apr 13 2010, 08:33 AM~17178225
> *
> *


what them HIDs hittin for


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@Apr 13 2010, 11:37 AM~17179169
> *what them HIDs hittin for
> *


ONLY $85


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> > ANOTHER HAPPY CUSTOMER {MAJESTICS MIAMI}
> >
> > IF YOU NEED ~H I Ds~ FOR YOUR BIG BODY PM ME
> 
> ...


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@Apr 13 2010, 11:37 AM~17179169
> *what them HIDs hittin for
> *


http://stores.ebay.com/wholesale-hid


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Apr 13 2010, 01:28 PM~17179102
> *thanks bro
> if i remember correctly i got it at schucks, for about 25 bucks, dont have the part# off hand but if i come across it i'll post it up for ya, i believe i found the number on a layitlow post somewhere
> *


Well if you find it lmk I just want to make sure its the right one......


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Apr 13 2010, 12:40 PM~17179688
> *http://stores.ebay.com/wholesale-hid
> *


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

heres a vid of my problem...


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

ignition module??


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

tested good....


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

Not so great camera phone pic of the caddy. its been raining so its all dirty


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUICY 93-_@Apr 13 2010, 03:58 PM~17181703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is another favorite of mine


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Apr 13 2010, 04:00 PM~17181711
> *this is another favorite of mine
> *


THANKS HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUICY 93-_@Apr 13 2010, 05:58 PM~17181703
> *
> 
> 
> ...



you got anymore pics of your interior and your top? that pink Top looks nice...thinking about one for mine ..if i ever get it running again lol


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Apr 13 2010, 04:04 PM~17181758
> *you got anymore pics of your interior and your top? that pink Top looks nice...thinking about one for mine ..if i ever get it running again lol
> *





























THESE ARE THE ONLY ONES I HAVE. THANKS . GOOD LUCK GETTING YOUR CAR RUNNING. YOUR CARS BADASS. I LIKE THE PINK AND WHITE.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUICY 93-_@Apr 13 2010, 06:16 PM~17181915
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAM!! that top looks great....i got to do it lol.....my interior is almost done.....ill have to get me one of those hotties for my pics when its done :biggrin:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Apr 13 2010, 09:06 AM~17177987
> *on that note i started the car today after sitting all night....It ran perfect for about 2 minutes ..i was able to give it gas and it sounded real good....no sputtering or nothing and then out of no where it shut off and wont restart till about 10 minutes...
> *


im having the kind of problems except that mines have the light oil pressure and the check engine outs for a little while then it goes away....took it to the mechanic and couldnt figure out whats the problem that makes my ride to shut down on me :angry:


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

If anyone got a trunk or hood mirror kit new or used lmk asap thanks


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Apr 13 2010, 06:53 PM~17182382
> *If anyone got a trunk or hood mirror kit new or used lmk asap thanks
> *


http://www.mdctinc.com/


best deal on the web


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Apr 13 2010, 07:13 PM~17182601
> *http://www.mdctinc.com/
> best deal on the web
> *


Yep I hit them up already out of stock......and you have to pay by monday noon and the only ship out on thursdays................... :uh:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Apr 13 2010, 07:20 PM~17182679
> *Yep I hit them up already out of stock......and you have to pay by monday noon and the only ship out on thursdays................... :uh:
> *



weird they got mine out same day i paid


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Apr 13 2010, 07:58 PM~17183053
> *weird they got mine out same day i paid
> *


Yep called and email them both............. :uh:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUICY 93-_@Apr 13 2010, 04:58 PM~17181703
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

been wanting to see this one in person for a while, might have to make it your way this year....Or if you happen to go to our Lamesa stop.... Looks good


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

I HAVE A LOT MORE FROM THE TAMPA SHOW JUST UPLOADING NOW.. THERE WILL BE MORE


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

DOUBLE POST DIDNT NOTICE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Envius....homie...trust me...change ur optispark.....dats wat they'll do...run fine for a bit till the lil module inside the dizzy gets hot and then it'll cut off and take a while to turn on.....don't buy no reman either...you'll be right back at it again...


And to the homie who paid 60 bux for 1.....I think u just bought somebodys used optispark .....good luck on it lasting and if it does u lucked up.


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> > ANOTHER HAPPY CUSTOMER {MAJESTICS MIAMI}
> >
> > IF YOU NEED ~H I Ds~ FOR YOUR BIG BODY PM ME


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

I ALSO HAD TO GET ONE WHEN THE WHERE OPEN :biggrin:


----------



## ray562 (Jan 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 13 2010, 07:33 PM~17184219
> *Envius....homie...trust me...change ur optispark.....dats wat they'll do...run fine for a bit till the lil module inside the dizzy gets hot and then it'll cut off and take a while to turn on.....don't buy no reman either...you'll be right back at it again...
> And to the homie who paid 60 bux for 1.....I think u just bought somebodys used optispark .....good luck on it lasting and if it does u lucked up.
> *


Homie, I am a ASE Certified mechanic. I think I know the difference between new and reman!


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ray562_@Apr 13 2010, 09:18 PM~17184824
> *Homie, I am a ASE Certified mechanic. I think I know the difference between new and reman!
> *


230 for a gm opti-spark aint fucken around with anything else !


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Apr 13 2010, 01:03 AM~17175294-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X10000


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Apr 13 2010, 04:38 PM~17182226
> *DAM!! that top looks great....i got to do it lol.....my interior is almost done.....ill have to get me one of those hotties for my pics when its done  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS!!!!!! I'VE SEEN THE PRGRESS ON YOUR INTERIOR , LOOKING GOOD. :thumbsup:


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 13 2010, 07:18 PM~17184053
> *:wow:  :wow:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> been wanting to see this one in person for a while, might have to make it your way this year....Or if you happen to go to our Lamesa stop.... Looks good
> *


THANKS. I'M PLANNING ON GOING TO DALLAS IN AUG FOR THE SHOW THEY'RE HAVING OUT THERE. IF IM READY AND ALL GOES WELL. MAYBE I'LL SEE YOU OUT THERE.


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 13 2010, 08:17 PM~17184803
> *I ALSO HAD TO GET ONE WHEN THE WHERE OPEN  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 13 2010, 08:02 PM~17184586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


all 3 of these are clean


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~+Apr 13 2010, 06:38 PM~17184272-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*CLEAN LACS. NICE PICS MISTER ED*  :biggrin: :h5: :h5:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Apr 13 2010, 07:59 PM~17185451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKING GOOD JOE!!!!!!!*  :biggrin:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Apr 13 2010, 09:04 AM~17177966
> *Dam that looks familiar ....i was a little luckier though...the tread separated from my tire and ripped the panels off......i still had air in the tire and was able to back up the exit ramp i just passed and get to a tire shop down the street...i was on the way to day 2 of a 2 day show in town...sucked ass....
> 
> 
> ...


thats crazy bro :nosad:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@Apr 13 2010, 11:17 AM~17179031
> *same shit happend to me on thanksgiving,with no spare and they brought me a regular fuccin tow trucc had to w8 4hours till a flatbed was avalible
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Apr 14 2010, 01:40 AM~17186560
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:h5: :biggrin: wait til you see the rest but tinypic was trippin last night.


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> > ANOTHER HAPPY CUSTOMER {MAJESTICS MIAMI}
> >
> > IF YOU NEED ~H I Ds~ FOR YOUR BIG BODY PM ME
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~TTMFT~


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Apr 14 2010, 06:07 AM~17188014
> *Do they work on Dodge Chargers without any extra parts or Blinking headlights?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 13 2010, 07:22 PM~17184102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

TTT


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Some Pictures I took at the 2010 Tamp Lowrider Show.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

So the car is now running perfectly fine...starts up fine every time...ran it for over 30 minutes tonight....let it cool off and started it again 10 times in a row without a problem....


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

[/quote]
what year is this wheel from and can i put the coulom from the 90s sts in mine(it has an auto tilt n teliscope w/ memory :biggrin: )


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 14 2010, 04:08 AM~17187800
> *:h5:  :biggrin: wait til you see the rest but tinypic was trippin last night.
> *


*SUP MISTER ED :h5: WHERE THE PICS AT?*  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)

I just got my center link and tie rods chromed for my 94 Fleetwood but I'm having a hard time finding new center link boots. I ordered some thru summit racing but they were too big. Can someone help?


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Apr 13 2010, 03:17 PM~17181279
> *heres a vid of my problem...
> 
> *


distributor


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

TTT :wow:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

uffin: :420:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Apr 14 2010, 09:57 PM~17195916
> *distributor
> *


Its now running perfectly fine...starts up fine every time...ran it for over 30 minutes tonight....let it cool off and started it again 10 times in a row without a problem....


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Apr 14 2010, 09:59 PM~17195047
> *SUP MISTER ED  :h5: WHERE THE PICS AT?    :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



you know i got you just got sick and i go straight to bed when i get home but you know i got you RICHIE.... :biggrin:


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

I WAS REPLACING THE OPTI SPARK WHEN THE PLATE WHERE THE ROTOR SCREWS ON TO BROKE IN HALF SO NOW I'M. FUCKED SO NOW I hAVE TO DO RESearch on fixing it .... any suggestions ????


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*HERE'S A TEASE.....*


































:biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUICY 93-_@Apr 13 2010, 10:23 PM~17185712
> *THANKS. I'M PLANNING ON GOING TO DALLAS IN AUG FOR THE SHOW THEY'RE HAVING OUT THERE. IF IM READY AND ALL GOES WELL. MAYBE I'LL SEE YOU OUT THERE.
> *


August 22nd at the Dallas Convention center...let me know if you plan on coming down, so we can get ya registered... 

Looks like i will get to see it real up close and personal...

<----- Luxury Judge :biggrin:


----------



## MrsLowIndyd (Mar 29, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

>


what year is this wheel from and can i put the coulom from the 90s sts in mine(it has an auto tilt n teliscope w/ memory :biggrin: )
[/quote]
thats from 09 Escalade


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

great looking fleetwoods at the Tampa show!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 15 2010, 03:11 PM~17202246
> *great looking fleetwoods at the Tampa show!!!
> *



I GOT MORE WILL BE UP SOON....


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

TTT


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 15 2010, 06:27 AM~17199962
> *HERE'S A TEASE.....
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE PICS MISTER ED!!!!!!! KEEP THEM COMING.......*
 :biggrin:  :h5: :h5:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 15 2010, 03:19 PM~17202891
> *I GOT MORE WILL BE UP SOON....
> *


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## lowriden (Mar 24, 2009)

I was a very happy man. My wonderful girlfriend and I had been dating for over a 
year, and so we decided to get married. There was only one little thing 
bothering me...It was her beautiful younger sister. My prospective sister-in-law 
was twenty-two, wore very tight miniskirts, and generally was bra-less. 
She would regularly bend down when she was near me, and I always got more than a 
nice view. It had to be deliberate. Because she never did it when she was near 
anyone else. One day her 'little' sister called and asked me to come over to 
check the wedding invitations. She was alone when I arrived, and she whispered 
to me that she had feelings and desires for me that she couldn't overcome. She 
told me that she wanted me just once before I got married and committed my life 
to her sister. Well, I was in total shock, and couldn't say a word. She said, 
'I'm going upstairs to my bedroom, and if you want one last wild fling, just 
come up and get me.' I was stunned and frozen in shock as I watched her go up 
the stairs. I stood there for a moment, then turned and made a beeline straight 
to the front door. I opened the door, and headed straight towards my car. To my 
surprise, my entire future family was standing outside, all clapping! With tears 
in his eyes, my father-in-law hugged me and said, 'We are very happy that you 
have passed our little test. We couldn't ask for a better man for our daughter. 
Welcome to the family.' And the moral of this story is: Always keep your condoms 
in your car.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriden_@Apr 16 2010, 11:38 AM~17212391
> *I was a very happy man. My wonderful girlfriend and I had been dating for over a
> year, and so we decided to get married. There was only one little thing
> bothering me...It was her beautiful younger sister. My prospective sister-in-law
> ...


does it have rust?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MAJESTICS BIGBODY CADDIES


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 16 2010, 12:08 PM~17212645
> *MAJESTICS BIGBODY CADDIES
> 
> 
> ...


thats whats up


----------



## PIMP C (Feb 21, 2008)

question i got a 96 big body its my daily i want to put 13s i heard that its bad for the tranny to have it on 13s as a daily driver can anyone give me more details??


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 16 2010, 11:08 AM~17212645
> *MAJESTICS BIGBODY CADDIES
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Apr 16 2010, 10:08 AM~17212645-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*X2!!!!!!!! NICE PICS MISTER ED......... *


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

thanks for the comments fellas....


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 16 2010, 11:08 AM~17212645
> *MAJESTICS BIGBODY CADDIES
> 
> 
> ...


We did it Brothers!!! We did it!!!


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PIMP C_@Apr 16 2010, 06:43 PM~17215728
> *question i got a 96 big body its my daily i want to put 13s i heard that its bad for the tranny to have it on 13s as a daily driver can anyone give me more details??
> *


Trans cooler HOMIE !


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Apr 13 2010, 08:59 PM~17185451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


new owner :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriden_@Apr 16 2010, 12:38 PM~17212391
> *I was a very happy man. My wonderful girlfriend and I had been dating for over a
> year, and so we decided to get married. There was only one little thing
> bothering me...It was her beautiful younger sister. My prospective sister-in-law
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 16 2010, 01:08 PM~17212645
> *MAJESTICS BIGBODY CADDIES
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Jevries took this pics in Japan a couple of days ago...


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 16 2010, 11:08 AM~17212645
> *MAJESTICS BIGBODY CADDIES
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:


----------



## PIMP C (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LAC 95_@Apr 17 2010, 12:21 AM~17217441
> *Trans cooler HOMIE !
> *


can you be more specific?


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowriden_@Apr 16 2010, 10:38 AM~17212391
> *I was a very happy man. My wonderful girlfriend and I had been dating for over a
> year, and so we decided to get married. There was only one little thing
> bothering me...It was her beautiful younger sister. My prospective sister-in-law
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: i be mad tho, thats some fucked up shyt :roflmao:


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PIMP C_@Apr 17 2010, 11:48 AM~17221427
> *can you be more specific?
> *


X2 Bro. I just got a '95 and I drive it about 70 miles a day. I'll have my 13's next month so..... :dunno:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy: 
















:0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Apr 17 2010, 06:03 PM~17223289
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKING GOOD...............................SO YOU SHOULD ALREADY KNOW MY NEXY QUESTION











































*IS IT TOP TIME YET*


----------



## S.O.S._903 (Dec 22, 2009)

Does any body got any pics of black big bodys. I'm fixin to spray mine but can't make my mind on dirty pearl or black. If any one got any could u post some up. Tampa pics of them big bodys wer bad ass


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 17 2010, 10:54 PM~17224533
> *LOOKING GOOD...............................SO YOU SHOULD ALREADY KNOW MY NEXY QUESTION
> 
> IS IT TOP TIME YET
> ...




lol not yet the interior isnt quite done yet....got a few things to get finished up....then were doing the top


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Apr 17 2010, 08:03 PM~17223289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Apr 17 2010, 09:09 AM~17220412
> *Jevries took this pics in Japan a couple of days ago...
> 
> 
> ...


i like the way he did the reverse lights into brake lights.


----------



## PIMP C (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PIMP C+Apr 16 2010, 08:43 PM~17215728-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


??


----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PIMP C_@Apr 16 2010, 06:43 PM~17215728
> *question i got a 96 big body its my daily i want to put 13s i heard that its bad for the tranny to have it on 13s as a daily driver can anyone give me more details??
> *


the number one killer of an auto tranny is heat. by running 13's o the car u are making the tranny work harder aswell as hotter. best thing for yo to do is run a tranny cooler with and electric fan preferably but its still k if you dont


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Pics are kinda dark ...ill get better ones in the sun light tomorrow


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

i need a new dash panel that goes under the column....











i didnt realize mine was missing the clips till after it was painted :uh:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PIMP C+Apr 17 2010, 01:48 PM~17221427-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These cars have dual factory trans coolers - 1 through the radiator, and 1 external located in front of the radiator - so no need to add one. Take care of your transmission, and your transmission will take care of you.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS+Apr 18 2010, 09:26 PM~17231164-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't you just replace the clips, or are the actual clip mounts broken?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 19 2010, 09:45 AM~17235329
> *Interior looks real nice man. :thumbsup:  Are those Escalade head rests?  Did you fiberbglass the dash, or just lucky to have no cracks?
> Can't you just replace the clips, or are the actual clip mounts broken?
> *



All the plastic on the dash that's pink got painted....the ash tray, column, and dash panel under column was painted.....the rest of the dash was dyed...there are a few small cracks - 3 to be exact...but there not really noticeable...


The clip mounts are broke  

and the head rests are aftermarket ones that came with the screens


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Apr 19 2010, 10:12 AM~17235535
> *All the plastic on the dash that's pink got painted....the ash tray, column, and dash panel under column was painted.....the rest of the dash was dyed...there are a few small cracks - 3 to be exact...but there not really noticeable...
> The clip mounts are broke
> 
> ...


 My blue '94 has formed like a 1" crack over the last year from the vent in the center. :tears:

I just picked up another '94 the other day. It's taupe with burgundy interior. The thing is totally clean - not a scratch on it - EXCEPT the dash has 2 cracks. Oh well, find me one where they're not cracked. :nosad:

I'll check my garage this week to see if I have an extra lower dash piece for you.


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

PIC FROM SHOW IN YUMA, AZ YESTERDAY.










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 19 2010, 10:27 AM~17235676
> *  My blue '94 has formed like a 1" crack over the last year from the vent in the center. :tears:
> 
> I just picked up another '94 the other day.  It's taupe with burgundy interior.  The thing is totally clean - not a scratch on it - EXCEPT the dash has 2 cracks. Oh well, find me one where they're not cracked. :nosad:
> ...



just got a text from a club member that he just got me one :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Apr 19 2010, 10:49 AM~17235856
> *just got a text from a club member that he just got me one  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 2twin (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Apr 17 2010, 09:09 AM~17220412
> *Jevries took this pics in Japan a couple of days ago...
> 
> 
> ...


Look at the headligths


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2twin_@Apr 19 2010, 01:45 PM~17237310
> *Look at the headligths
> *


:yes: I like the headlights. Not so keen on the reverse lights.


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 19 2010, 07:41 AM~17235301
> *These cars have dual factory trans coolers - 1 through the radiator, and 1 external located in front of the radiator - so no need to add one.  Take care of your transmission, and your transmission will take care of you.
> *


x2


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@Apr 19 2010, 12:22 PM~17237621
> *x2
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Thanks guys!! I know I didn't ask the original question but I still benefitted from the answers. :h5:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Refined95_@Apr 19 2010, 04:01 PM~17238552
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks guys!! I know I didn't ask the original question but I still benefitted from the answers. :h5:
> *


----------



## Z3dr0ck (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## PIMP C (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 19 2010, 10:41 AM~17235301
> *These cars have dual factory trans coolers - 1 through the radiator, and 1 external located in front of the radiator - so no need to add one.  Take care of your transmission, and your transmission will take care of you.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## PIMP C (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Refined95+Apr 19 2010, 05:01 PM~17238552-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Apr 19 2010, 07:16 PM~17239677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

TTT


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Apr 19 2010, 04:16 PM~17239677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Verry Nice homie :0


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTTT


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

A couple pics of this new taupe '94 I just picked up.

I have to say, with the exception of 2 cracks in the dash, this thing is absolutely immaculate! I couldn't find a scratch on the thing. My buddy just saw it parked outside, came in and said "Holy shit, that thing is even cleaner than the blue one!!!" :yessad:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Apr 19 2010, 06:16 PM~17239677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dude I'm really liking all the work you put in! :thumbsup:

A couple questions: The door sill strips, the sunglass holder, and the vanity mirrors all look smoothed out and shiny. Did you fiberglass those, or just take off the material and paint them? What about the door sills? Did you fill in the ridges, or are those replacement pieces from something else? It all looks tight as hell!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*Check out pic #9 Auto Trader add for a 96 Fleetwood 
Does anyone know whats on that VCR Tape?? Anyone elese got a tape wit there 96??*

<a href=\'http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.jsp?ct=p&car_id=278218308&dealer_id=65215083&car_year=1996&rdm=1271773335814&lastStartYear=1981&model=FLEE&num_records=100&systime=&make2=&highlightFirstMakeModel=&start_year=1995&keywordsfyc=&keywordsrep=&engine=&certified=&body_code=0&fuel=&awsp=false&search_type=both&distance=0&marketZipError=false&search_lang=en&sownerid=564928&showZipError=y&make=CAD&keywords_display=&color=&page_location=findacar%3A%3Aispsearchform&min_price=&drive=&default_sort=priceDESC&seller_type=b&max_mileage=&style_flag=1&sort_type=priceDESC&address=85032&advanced=&end_year=1996&doors=&transmission=&max_price=&cardist=646&standard=false&rdpage=thumb\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.jsp?ct=p...se&rdpage=thumb</a>[/B]


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 20 2010, 07:52 AM~17245578
> *Dude I'm really liking all the work you put in! :thumbsup:
> 
> A couple questions:  The door sill strips, the sunglass holder, and the vanity mirrors all look smoothed out and shiny.  Did you fiberglass those, or just take off the material and paint them?  What about the door sills?  Did you fill in the ridges, or are those replacement pieces from something else?  It all looks tight as hell!
> *


The sun glass holder, door sills, and the vanity mirrors were done like this.....

All material was stripped from the parts that had them...then all the parts were sanded smooth...and parts that needed filled got filled and smoothed out....the mirrors and sun glass holder needed the most work because of material that was on them...the material hides a huge gap and lots of factory imperfections....


I keep looking at it thinking wow lol


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 20 2010, 05:50 AM~17245565
> *A couple pics of this new taupe '94 I just picked up.
> 
> I have to say, with the exception of 2 cracks in the dash, this thing is absolutely immaculate!  I couldn't find a scratch on the thing.  My buddy just saw it parked outside, came in and said "Holy shit, that thing is even cleaner than the blue one!!!" :yessad:
> ...


Damn son that shit looks good!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider+Apr 20 2010, 09:26 AM~17246033-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro!


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

uffin: :420: uffin:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## lowriden (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 20 2010, 07:50 AM~17245565
> *A couple pics of this new taupe '94 I just picked up.
> 
> I have to say, with the exception of 2 cracks in the dash, this thing is absolutely immaculate!  I couldn't find a scratch on the thing.  My buddy just saw it parked outside, came in and said "Holy shit, that thing is even cleaner than the blue one!!!" :yessad:
> ...


DAMN!!! that shit realy is clean :0 you bought that for parts? how much you want for the whole car? :biggrin:


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

How much for leathers?


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Apr 20 2010, 07:35 PM~17252921
> *How much for leathers?
> *


i hear they go for 1100 to 1800 including dash


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

WELL HERE MY 95 CADDI I GOT A FEW MONTHS AGO ALL STOCK. DAM TALK ABOUT A HARD CAR 2 FIND AND GET A HOLD OF! :uh: BUT I GOT MY DREAM CAR  . WELL SO FAR I PUT ON SOME 13'S GOLD KNOCKS,A 2PUMP SET UP,FIXED ALL THE BODY DAMAGE, CUSTOM HOOD ORNAMENT, PAINTED THE FRAME, REBUILT THE MOTOR AND RE DID ALL THE FUEL LINES. SO FAR SO GOOD. IF ANY 1 CAN GIVE ME ANY POINTERS , LET ME KNOW. JUST HOLDING IT DOWN 4 THE 210 SAN ANTOS TEXAS.RoW DoGGs c.c. 24/7  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DaDdY TrU3 LoV3_@Apr 20 2010, 08:41 PM~17254002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice firetruck, i mean caddy


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

o'yea i 4 got my custom 13'' on my fenders, just 2 let ever 1 know that there not 20's or 30's lol :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

anyone know were i can score the back bumper trim for the 96 fleetwood bodystyle


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@Apr 20 2010, 08:09 PM~17253455
> *i hear they go for 1100 to 1800 including dash
> *


 :0


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DaDdY TrU3 LoV3_@Apr 20 2010, 08:41 PM~17254002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PICS OF THE HOOD ORNAMENT :cheesy:


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twizzel_@Mar 28 2010, 12:01 PM~17023612
> *:biggrin: ive branded my self for life im forever a cadillac man  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriden+Apr 20 2010, 02:27 PM~17248617-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IDK, but the guy I bought this car off said he replaced the driver's seat and arm rest with factory leather seat covers, it it cost over $1,000.


----------



## lowriden (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 21 2010, 07:43 AM~17256709
> *Nah, it's not for parts. It's the new daily driver, to replace the '98 Town Car. :biggrin:
> 
> *


you got rid of the towncar already?


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

HERE MY HOOD, I GOT A LITTLE PIN STRIP 2GOING ON 2, SORRY 4 THE DINGS BUT MY LAC IS MY DAILY DRIVER 2. RoW DoGGs C.C.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Apr 21 2010, 09:55 PM~17264460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!! Getting there :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 21 2010, 10:01 PM~17264575
> *Nice!!! Getting there :biggrin:
> *



yeah its almost done :cheesy:


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 20 2010, 05:50 AM~17245565
> *A couple pics of this new taupe '94 I just picked up.
> 
> I have to say, with the exception of 2 cracks in the dash, this thing is absolutely immaculate!  I couldn't find a scratch on the thing.  My buddy just saw it parked outside, came in and said "Holy shit, that thing is even cleaner than the blue one!!!" :yessad:
> ...


NICE CADDY!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93 fleetwood_@Apr 21 2010, 08:21 PM~17264961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 16 2010, 11:08 AM~17212645
> *MAJESTICS BIGBODY CADDIES
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THESE FREAKIN CADDY'S ARE THE SHIT!!! THE FIRST CADDY IF IM NOT MISTAKEN IS THE LAC OF RESPECT...WRIGHT????....... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 87blazer_@Apr 18 2010, 03:46 PM~17229396
> *the number one killer of an auto tranny is heat. by running 13's o the car u are making the tranny work harder aswell as hotter. best thing for yo to do is run a tranny cooler with and electric fan preferably but its still k if you dont
> *


THANK'S MAN, THAT'S GOOD TO KNOW.... hno: :biggrin:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Apr 19 2010, 04:16 PM~17239677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BRO, I LOVE HOW THE RIDE'S COMING OUT!!! NO DOUBT A BIG HEAD TURNER, CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT WHEN IT'S COMPLETE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowriden_@Apr 16 2010, 10:38 AM~17212391
> *I was a very happy man. My wonderful girlfriend and I had been dating for over a
> year, and so we decided to get married. There was only one little thing
> bothering me...It was her beautiful younger sister. My prospective sister-in-law
> ...


DAMN BRO, I WOULD'VE GOTTEN JUMPED BY THE WHOLE FUTURE FAMILY, MAYBE EVEN LYNCHED AND HUNG FROM A TREE!!!.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriden_@Apr 21 2010, 11:44 AM~17258299
> *you got rid of the towncar already?
> *


:no: Nope still got it. Know anyone interested? '98 Town Car Signature, 99k miles.


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DaDdY TrU3 LoV3_@Apr 20 2010, 08:41 PM~17254002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEEEEAAAAANNNN!!!! LOVE THE WAY IT'S LAYING ALMOST ON THE FRAME DOGG!!! GOOD WORK.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowKase (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93 fleetwood_@Apr 21 2010, 10:21 PM~17264961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


umm holy shit ...


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Apr 13 2010, 01:59 AM~17176431
> *some more old pics of my lac
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN ASS CADDY BRO, ONE QUESTION? WHERE DID YOU GET THAT ALL CHROME HERITAGE OF OWNERSHIP MEDALLION? I HAVE AN ALL GOLD ONE ON MY 93 BUT IT WOULD LOOK EVEN BETTER WITH AN ALL CHROME ONE SINCE I HAVE NOTHING GOLD ON MY RIDE. JUST A DUMB LITTLE QUESTION.... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93 fleetwood_@Apr 21 2010, 08:21 PM~17264961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Danm more pic :wow: :wow: :wow: what color is that?


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@Apr 21 2010, 09:35 PM~17266252
> *CLEAN ASS CADDY BRO, ONE QUESTION? WHERE DID YOU GET THAT ALL CHROME HERITAGE OF OWNERSHIP MEDALLION? I HAVE AN ALL GOLD ONE ON MY 93 BUT IT WOULD LOOK EVEN BETTER WITH AN ALL CHROME ONE SINCE I HAVE NOTHING GOLD ON MY RIDE. JUST A DUMB LITTLE QUESTION.... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro, i actually found it on ebay, just saw a couple on there today as well


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@Apr 22 2010, 12:00 AM~17265679
> *DAMN THESE FREAKIN CADDY'S ARE THE SHIT!!! THE FIRST CADDY IF IM NOT MISTAKEN IS THE LAC OF RESPECT...WRIGHT????....... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:h5: :yes: :yes: :yes: *THAT WOULD BE CORRECT, BUT ALSO KNOWN AS 
"THE BEAST FROM THE EAST"............*

:biggrin:


----------



## lowriden (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 21 2010, 11:16 PM~17265961
> *:no: Nope still got it.  Know anyone interested? '98 Town Car Signature, 99k miles.
> *


how much


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NL SUELO_@Apr 10 2010, 01:52 PM~17153102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAN I HAVE A CONTINENTAL KIT JUST LIKE THIS ONE BUT WITH A GOLD HUBCAP. WAS GOING TO GET RID OF IT BUT I THINK I MIGHT JUST KEEP IT AFTER ALL. WITH THIS PARTICULAR ONE I HAVE I GUESS WONT BE NEEDING TO CUT THROUGH THE BUMPER. I'LL JUST GET THE HUB CHROMED OUT, AND ROLL IT JUST LIKE THIS ONE... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriden_@Apr 22 2010, 10:44 AM~17269569
> *how much
> *


PM sent. LMK if you or anybody in your crew is interested.


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Apr 16 2010, 08:43 PM~17217157
> *We did it Brothers!!! We did it!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

hey homies i got a 96 fleetwood that im about to juice up, i have one question about it, what is that lil arm that it has on the top trailing arm and goes to this plug i think for, do i need it or can i take it off


----------



## lowriden (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 22 2010, 12:11 PM~17270260
> *PM sent.  LMK if you or anybody in your crew is interested.
> *


got ypur PM..yea one of my boys is looking for a car I'm gonna tell him about it


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriden_@Apr 22 2010, 01:07 PM~17270776
> *got ypur PM..yea one of my boys is looking for a car I'm gonna tell him about it
> *


:h5:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93 fleetwood_@Apr 21 2010, 08:21 PM~17264961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Apr 23 2010, 02:14 AM~17277527
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship: :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...



*FIRST CAR SHOW OR MAGAZINE SHOOT ?????* :dunno: :dunno: 

*LET US KNOW *:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 23 2010, 05:29 AM~17278218
> *FIRST CAR SHOW OR MAGAZINE SHOOT ?????  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> LET US KNOW  :biggrin:
> *


First show..these pics were while we were setting up yesterday...Show starts tonight...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Here are some more pics under the sun before getting to the show


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Apr 23 2010, 02:14 AM~17277527
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship: :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...



WOW :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

AWWWWWW Shit! BAD ASS!!! :wow:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Apr 22 2010, 11:14 PM~17277527
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship: :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Apr 22 2010, 11:14 PM~17277527
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship: :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: MODAFUCKIN WOW!!!!!!!!! EVERYBODY NEEDS TO PUT THERE LACS UP ....GAME DA FUCK OVER!!!!!!


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 23 2010, 06:16 AM~17278686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Woow :wow: :wow: beutyfull homie


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Dave, that Fleetwood is...DAMN...I'm speechless. :worship: 

SICK BROTHER! Well worth the wait!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

SNOOP DOGG


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 23 2010, 02:02 PM~17282175
> *Dave, that Fleetwood is...DAMN...I'm speechless. :worship:
> 
> SICK BROTHER!  Well worth the wait!!! :nicoderm:
> *


x2


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 23 2010, 09:12 AM~17278667
> *First show..these pics were while we were setting up yesterday...Show starts tonight...
> *



congrats on your best of show.... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Apr 22 2010, 11:14 PM~17277527
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship: :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


REAL NICE!!!


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

What do people do with that dark grey plastic strip that's between the chrome and window rubber? Homie's is faded. Same color as the grey triangle on the 93s where the mirror goes on 96s


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

I just scooped up a 95. Nothing compared to alot of these on here but cool for my daily  
Missing a few small things, gonna take care of those next week or two


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Apr 23 2010, 06:42 PM~17283038
> *What do people do with that dark grey plastic strip that's between the chrome and window rubber?  Homie's is faded.  Same color as the grey triangle on the 93s where the mirror goes on 96s
> *



they tape off the chrome under and tape the doors and the rest of the car throw some paint paper and paint them....


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE+Apr 22 2010, 10:14 PM~17277527-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*DAMMMMMMMMMNNNNN DAVE, "STARBURST" IS THE REAL DEAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gvsoriano (Jul 19, 2009)

Anybody know where I can get a rear license plate pocket??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)

PICK THIS UP FOR THE WIFE TO DRIVE


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@Apr 23 2010, 08:53 PM~17285422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


she luccy


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Apr 22 2010, 11:14 PM~17277527
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship: :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


Dave your officially holdin it down for Canada! Big ups!


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Apr 23 2010, 07:37 PM~17284847
> *DAMMMMMMMMMNNNNN DAVE, "STARBURST" IS THE REAL DEAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks guys for all the good words...After all that time it is finally out...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Some pics at the show today...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Apr 23 2010, 11:36 PM~17286362
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


THat is insane. :0


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 23 2010, 03:30 PM~17282375
> *SNOOP DOGG
> 
> 
> ...


when was this :wow:


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 23 2010, 11:26 PM~17286706
> *Some pics at the show today...
> 
> 
> ...


let the trophy's begin. looks sick homie


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

HANDS DOWN,ONE OF THE BADDEST BIGBODY OUT THERE... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 23 2010, 11:30 PM~17286719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks badass homie!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Apr 24 2010, 09:57 AM~17288670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2 :0


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow+Apr 23 2010, 05:42 PM~17283038-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude said on the windows, not the doors. :uh:

Some people have ripped off that plastic. There's aluminum underneath that you can polish, but it's a real bitch to strip off that plastic coating. I've heard some people use tile remover...? :dunno:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not that I could pick any favorite thing about this car, but I do love your suede interior. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

*~** <span style=\'colorrange\'>tt MF t ~</span>*


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 23 2010, 11:28 PM~17286715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Seriously Bro?! You HAD to build something like that!? Now what's the point of me building my '95 :tears: :tears: 
You should start your own topic & name it: "Your Caddy will never be as clean as mine"





Just Playin' Dude!! :biggrin: :biggrin: That is the cleanest Caddy ever!! I love the Interior- full custom but still classy like a Caddy should be! You did it right!!!
:thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## tootall4u401 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Apr 24 2010, 12:50 PM~17288619
> *when was this  :wow:
> *


At a show on thursday night @ northern lights in Clifton Park, NY


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

a few little details to touch up here and there but i think it looks awesome


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Apr 24 2010, 05:56 PM~17290807
> *a few little details to touch up here and there but i think it looks awesome
> 
> 
> ...


It looks good!!!


----------



## lowriden (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tootall4u401_@Apr 24 2010, 04:17 PM~17289794
> *At a show on thursday night @ northern lights in Clifton Park, NY
> *


snoop dog was in the ny area...no shit


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Apr 24 2010, 05:56 PM~17290807
> *a few little details to touch up here and there but i think it looks awesome
> 
> 
> ...


Man I ain't no fan white interior...especially wit pink to go wit it....but u did dat homie.....dat shit looks nice...very..very very detailed work.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

:0


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W (Feb 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 24 2010, 09:26 PM~17292059
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

:biggrin: ... * Los Angeles MAJESTICS..

TODAYS EVENTS !!!
PART 1 !!!
MORE BOOTH TIME TO COME , STAY TUNED ...
NEED TO LET THE PAINT CURE FOR 2 WEEKS
THEN IT'S BACK TO THE BOOTH FOR SOME
SPECIAL TOUCH'S :biggrin: *


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 24 2010, 09:48 PM~17292211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 24 2010, 10:48 PM~17292211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: i could get lost in them thangs


----------



## kadillak_driver (May 3, 2006)

took this pic with my phone :biggrin:


----------



## ra8drfan (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 24 2010, 12:26 AM~17286706
> *Some pics at the show today...
> 
> 
> ...



CAR IS BADD ASS!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 24 2010, 09:26 PM~17292059
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 24 2010, 11:48 PM~17292211
> *
> 
> 
> ...




badass!



oh and the car is to lol


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 24 2010, 02:42 PM~17289121
> *Dude said on the windows, not the doors. :uh:
> 
> Some people have ripped off that plastic.  There's aluminum underneath that you can polish, but it's a real bitch to strip off that plastic coating.  I've heard some people use tile remover...? :dunno:
> *



oooops i read it too fast :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*took this from the car club forum.....*







:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 24 2010, 01:42 PM~17289121
> *Dude said on the windows, not the doors. :uh:
> 
> Some people have ripped off that plastic.  There's aluminum underneath that you can polish, but it's a real bitch to strip off that plastic coating.  I've heard some people use tile remover...? :dunno:
> *


TO TAKE OFF THAT PLASTIC YOU NEED TO REMOVE THEM FROM THE CAR AND SPRAY THEM WITH AIR CRAFT REMOVER AND THE PLASTIC STARTS BUBBLING UP AND THEN JUST POLISH THEM AND THEY ALL SHINNY.. :biggrin:


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Apr 25 2010, 10:07 PM~17298757
> *TO TAKE OFF THAT PLASTIC YOU NEED TO REMOVE THEM FROM THE CAR AND SPRAY THEM WITH AIR CRAFT REMOVER AND THE PLASTIC STARTS BUBBLING UP AND THEN JUST POLISH THEM AND THEY ALL SHINNY.. :biggrin:
> *



SO WHEN YOU COMING OVER TO DO MINE..... NO ****... :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

Nice freeway picture


----------



## gordoloc213 (Nov 13, 2005)

Big Body For Sale . . . 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=538378


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 24 2010, 01:26 AM~17286706
> *Some pics at the show today...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Apr 25 2010, 08:07 PM~17298757
> *TO TAKE OFF THAT PLASTIC YOU NEED TO REMOVE THEM FROM THE CAR AND SPRAY THEM WITH AIR CRAFT REMOVER AND THE PLASTIC STARTS BUBBLING UP AND THEN JUST POLISH THEM AND THEY ALL SHINNY.. :biggrin:
> *



Where do they sell aircraft remover?


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Apr 25 2010, 05:41 PM~17297962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tight pics!!!!


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 24 2010, 09:48 PM~17292211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Apr 25 2010, 09:07 PM~17298757
> *TO TAKE OFF THAT PLASTIC YOU NEED TO REMOVE THEM FROM THE CAR AND SPRAY THEM WITH AIR CRAFT REMOVER AND THE PLASTIC STARTS BUBBLING UP AND THEN JUST POLISH THEM AND THEY ALL SHINNY.. :biggrin:
> *


Any pics of what yall are doing I might want to do mine................


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

Just got my fifth wheel painted :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

*JUST WANTED TO SAY THANKS TO PETER , RUBEN , HUEY 
FOR HELPING GET THE CAR READY FOR THE BOOTH & 
CHILLING AT THE BOOTH WHILE MY CAR WAS GETTING 
SPRAYED . THAT'S WHAT REAL HOMIES ARE ABOUT , 
THEY COME DOWN & HELP OUT & CHILL DURING THE 
PROCESS . HERE'S SOME PIC'S .*


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

*HERE ARE SOME PIC'S FROM TODAY .*


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 26 2010, 10:36 PM~17313870
> *HERE ARE SOME PIC'S FROM TODAY .
> 
> 
> ...


nice color angelo  keep huey busy when he's home


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Apr 26 2010, 11:11 PM~17314156
> *nice color angelo  keep huey busy when he's home
> *


THANKS BRO .


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 23 2010, 06:14 AM~17278680
> *Here are some more pics under the sun before getting to the show
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN... :0 ...THIS IS ONE OF THE BADDEST CADDY'S I'VE SEEN IN A LONG TIME!!! LOST OF WORDS... :worship: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Apr 17 2010, 12:09 PM~17220412
> *Jevries took this pics in Japan a couple of days ago...
> 
> 
> ...


Any pics of that green Roadie next to it?


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

MY 93 FLEETWOOD, AKA "COUNTY BLUES"... IN PROCESS OF GETTING MURALS
AND MUCH MORE TO COME... MORE PROGRESS PICTURES WILL BE POSTED 
STEP BY STEP...REPPIN TECHNIQUES C.C. ALL DAY... HOPE U HOMIES LIKE IT :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Apr 27 2010, 07:01 PM~17321701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 27 2010, 12:36 AM~17313870
> *HERE ARE SOME PIC'S FROM TODAY .
> 
> 
> ...


looking real nice PC


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Apr 26 2010, 11:58 PM~17314529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 27 2010, 05:08 PM~17321757
> *looking real nice PC
> *


THANK YOU ...


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 27 2010, 01:36 AM~17313870
> *HERE ARE SOME PIC'S FROM TODAY .
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET!!!......CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS MOFO DONE UP AND READY FOR THE STREETS... :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

COMING OUT TO PLAY THIS WEEKEND  MY LADIES CADDY


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 26 2010, 10:36 PM~17313870
> *HERE ARE SOME PIC'S FROM TODAY .
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMM :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Apr 27 2010, 07:27 PM~17323435
> *DAMMMM :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OroLac_@Apr 26 2010, 09:23 PM~17311943
> *Just got my fifth wheel painted :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



















:0


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 27 2010, 08:23 PM~17324367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Im loving that color combo :yes: is that a stock color?


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 27 2010, 05:07 PM~17321749
> *:wow:
> *


THANK U HOMIE... BUT U HAVE A NICE CADI TOO... GOOD JOB ON UR RIDE, LOOKING SHARP... :thumbsup:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 27 2010, 08:23 PM~17324367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

THIS IS THE HOMIE'S CADDY FROM LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 26 2010, 09:36 PM~17313870
> *HERE ARE SOME PIC'S FROM TODAY .
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

PC ride coming out nice...


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Apr 25 2010, 09:07 PM~17298757
> *TO TAKE OFF THAT PLASTIC YOU NEED TO REMOVE THEM FROM THE CAR AND SPRAY THEM WITH AIR CRAFT REMOVER AND THE PLASTIC STARTS BUBBLING UP AND THEN JUST POLISH THEM AND THEY ALL SHINNY.. :biggrin:
> *


You have to remove the trim from the doors? :0

How do you do that...without breaking them? :happysad:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Apr 27 2010, 11:38 PM~17326895
> *THIS IS THE HOMIE'S CADDY FROM LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

U


> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 27 2010, 08:23 PM~17324367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any more pics of this one?


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

Anybody know how to bypass the factory alarm?


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Apr 28 2010, 05:11 AM~17327713
> *PC ride coming out nice...
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Apr 27 2010, 05:01 PM~17321701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Real nice color,and the patterns look good...How much them patter like your going for and who's doing them?


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 26 2010, 10:36 PM~17313870
> *HERE ARE SOME PIC'S FROM TODAY .
> 
> 
> ...


cars looking reall sicc bro 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:thumbsup: nice


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

for sale brand new spears 300 shipped firm


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NACHO LIBRE_@Apr 28 2010, 10:02 AM~17329759
> *Real nice color,and the patterns look good...How much them patter like your going for and who's doing them?
> *


WELL THE PRICE VARYS HOMIE... IT COULD BE FROM SOMETHING SIMPLE TO HOW FAR U WANNA TAKE IT... MY PAINTERS NAME IS CHINO, AT CHINOS DREAMWORKS CUSTOM OUT OF MONTCLAIRE CA, IF U LIKE THE # PM ME AND ILL SEND IT TOO U... ALRIGHT THEN HAVE A GOOD NIGHT HOMIE...


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Apr 28 2010, 03:43 PM~17333118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by southside64_@Apr 28 2010, 09:06 PM~17335095
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 26 2010, 10:36 PM~17313870
> *HERE ARE SOME PIC'S FROM TODAY .
> 
> 
> ...


that mofo is bad ass, the color is nice on it to


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Apr 28 2010, 05:16 PM~17333468
> *for sale brand new spears 300 shipped firm
> 
> 
> ...


sale pending!!


----------



## ShowKase (Feb 24, 2007)

hey guys how much should i extend my control arms ? 1 inch at least ? i have a friend that did his 1/2 an inch ... is there even a point in extending them that little ?

oh and another thing ... any of you guys run shocks on your fleets ? what shocks do you use for front and/or back ? im not concerned with the actual performance of the shocks ( its more for legal purposes ) ...


----------



## BLAME ME (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Apr 27 2010, 05:01 PM~17321701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## califas (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 26 2010, 11:36 PM~17313870
> *HERE ARE SOME PIC'S FROM TODAY .
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKES WAT COLOR IS THAT


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowKase_@Apr 28 2010, 11:23 PM~17337930
> *hey guys how much should i extend my control arms ? 1 inch at least ? i have a friend that did his 1/2 an inch ... is there even a point in extending them that little ?
> 
> oh and another thing ... any of you guys run shocks on your fleets ? what shocks do you use for front and/or back ? im not concerned with the actual performance of the shocks ( its more for legal purposes ) ...
> *


Extend your uppers 1inch for daily use....... As for shocks there is none used for your front and for the rear you can use mine I am not running them know more............


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

You can get shock relocator kits for the front if you need them for visual. If you want an improved ride, run accumulators up front too.


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Apr 29 2010, 01:29 PM~17342579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats that


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Apr 29 2010, 04:02 PM~17342826
> *whats that
> *


That would be a shock absorber, mounted using a relocator kit. :uh:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 29 2010, 02:04 PM~17342836
> *That would be a shock absorber, mounted using a relocator kit. :uh:
> *


ooh :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3rd COAST RIDER_@Apr 29 2010, 03:14 PM~17343449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


needs to be just a little lower  jk :biggrin:


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)

Thats what everybody says! i say drag that bitch! i got 10" in the front and 14's in the back and it lays out!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 3rd COAST RIDER_@Apr 29 2010, 06:07 PM~17344559
> *Thats what everybody says! i say drag that bitch! i got 10" in the front and 14's in the back and it lays out!
> *


10's up front? :wow:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 26 2010, 10:36 PM~17313870
> *HERE ARE SOME PIC'S FROM TODAY .
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: WOW.....THAT MOFO IS COMMING OUT NICE BRO  
CAN'T WAIT TOO SEE IT COMPLETED  SEE YOU FRIDAY BRO


----------



## ShowKase (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Apr 29 2010, 03:29 PM~17342579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats cool ... any links to where you can get these kits ?


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3rd COAST RIDER_@Apr 29 2010, 03:14 PM~17343449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Apr 29 2010, 05:56 PM~17344947
> *10's up front? :wow:
> *


still working on the kinks! it gets crazy lift! :biggrin:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT 4 da lacs


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

1995 FLEETWOOD clean in and out not cut all original triple black no rips tears H.I.Ds CLIFORD ALARM AVENGUARD 5.0 WITH KEY PAD ALL THE SENSORS. $3800 OBO NO ISSUES DROVE TO TAMPA SHOW AND BACK SO NO PROBLEMS DEPENDABLE.150K JUST PUT THE 13S ON LAST NIGHT AND JUST SOLD THEM SO IS ON THE STOCKS 786-378-3124








in miami


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

BUMP


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 3rd COAST RIDER_@Apr 29 2010, 07:07 PM~17344559
> *Thats what everybody says! i say drag that bitch! i got 10" in the front and 14's in the back and it lays out!
> *


:wow: 10s



> _Originally posted by ShowKase_@Apr 29 2010, 08:45 PM~17345479
> *thats cool ... any links to where you can get these kits ?
> *


suicidedoors.com


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

werd


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Apr 30 2010, 02:49 AM~17349180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 3rd COAST RIDER_@Apr 29 2010, 09:25 PM~17346645
> *still working on the kinks! it gets crazy lift!  :biggrin:
> *


10's won't get any more lift than 8's


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Apr 29 2010, 08:30 PM~17346727
> *1995 FLEETWOOD clean in and out not cut all original triple black no rips tears H.I.Ds CLIFORD ALARM AVENGUARD 5.0 WITH KEY PAD ALL THE SENSORS. $3800 OBO NO ISSUES DROVE TO TAMPA SHOW AND BACK SO NO PROBLEMS DEPENDABLE.150K JUST PUT THE 13S ON LAST NIGHT AND JUST SOLD THEM SO IS ON THE STOCKS 786-378-3124
> 
> 
> ...


Clean :wow: good luck on the sale


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Apr 30 2010, 10:36 AM~17351480
> *10's won't get any more lift than 8's
> *


want to bet? :biggrin:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigbodylac_@Apr 30 2010, 11:43 AM~17351926
> *Clean :wow:  good luck on the sale
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

for sale 2,800 or obo


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Apr 29 2010, 02:29 PM~17342579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


does the shock actually make a difference in the front.i wonder how that would be with 2 1/2 ton coils?


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3rd COAST RIDER_@Apr 30 2010, 10:51 AM~17351983
> *want to bet? :biggrin:
> *


i got a half eaten bag of skittles on it, the 8's max out the travel of the front suspension unless ur springs 2"s too short


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)

throw in some tortillas and you got a deal!


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OroLac_@Apr 26 2010, 08:23 PM~17311943
> *Just got my fifth wheel painted :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

THE HOMIE MALO CAME THRU TWO DAY PROJECT JUST FINISHED IT AND DELIVERED IT. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 1 2010, 04:44 PM~17360378
> *THE HOMIE MALO CAME THRU TWO DAY PROJECT JUST FINISHED IT AND DELIVERED IT. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 1 2010, 01:44 PM~17360378
> *THE HOMIE MALO CAME THRU TWO DAY PROJECT JUST FINISHED IT AND DELIVERED IT. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 1 2010, 01:44 PM~17360378
> *THE HOMIE MALO CAME THRU TWO DAY PROJECT JUST FINISHED IT AND DELIVERED IT. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin clean!


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 26 2010, 10:36 PM~17313870
> *HERE ARE SOME PIC'S FROM TODAY .
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 1 2010, 12:44 PM~17360378
> *THE HOMIE MALO CAME THRU TWO DAY PROJECT JUST FINISHED IT AND DELIVERED IT. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

my hooptie :biggrin:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@May 2 2010, 01:36 PM~17366312
> *my hooptie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

make:CADILLAC
model:FLEETWOOD BRAUGHAM
miles:150k
10k H.I.DS
PIONEER HEAD UNIT
BLACK LEATHER INTERIOR
BLACK RAG TOP
ALL L.E.Ds INSIDE AND IN TAG ENGINE 5.7 LT1 $700 CLIFORD ALARM WITH ALL THE SENSORS HOOD PIN MOTION KEY PAD TILT SENSORS ALL THAT IM ASKING $4000 BUT MONEY TALKS OR TRADE
MIAMI


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## fla-josh (Apr 12, 2009)

put the wheels on it :biggrin:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@May 2 2010, 01:36 PM~17366312
> *my hooptie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fla-josh_@May 2 2010, 06:07 PM~17367682
> *put  the wheels on it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Clean!!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@May 2 2010, 02:36 PM~17366312
> *my hooptie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fla-josh_@May 2 2010, 07:07 PM~17367682
> *put  the wheels on it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:biggrin: niiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

I have a question. Hopefully someone can help me out. I have a 95 Fleetwood.
What is the usual thickness of metal to use to reinforce a frame? I'm just doing the back bends and fronts of the frame. Is 3/16 ok?

Thanks.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@May 3 2010, 11:41 AM~17373379
> *I have a question. Hopefully someone can help me out. I have a 95 Fleetwood.
> What is the usual thickness of metal to use to reinforce a frame? I'm just doing the back bends and fronts of the frame. Is 3/16 ok?
> 
> ...


3/16 is fine,as long as you aren't building a full on clown car.


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 3 2010, 11:14 AM~17373724
> *3/16 is fine,as long as you aren't building a full on clown car.
> *


  Thanks.!!


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

THIS WEEKEND IN BAKERSFIELD :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 3 2010, 12:31 PM~17374494
> *THIS WEEKEND IN BAKERSFIELD  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looking sicc brother :biggrin:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 3 2010, 12:31 PM~17374494
> *THIS WEEKEND IN BAKERSFIELD  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



NICE :worship:


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

pics of my car at the show saturday.................


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC+May 3 2010, 02:40 PM~17375199-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: GRACIAS HOMIE


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 3 2010, 12:31 PM~17374494
> *THIS WEEKEND IN BAKERSFIELD  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)

This is a used Chrome Grill. It's still in excellent 1-10 8 1/2 condition and is sure to make your Cadillac stand out! I was told that this grille is a complete replacement for your factory grille on a 94-96 Cadillac De-ville.


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/1722373362.html


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Apr 23 2010, 10:36 PM~17286362
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 1 2010, 01:44 PM~17360378
> *THE HOMIE MALO CAME THRU TWO DAY PROJECT JUST FINISHED IT AND DELIVERED IT. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 3 2010, 09:04 PM~17381205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 3 2010, 12:31 PM~17374494
> *THIS WEEKEND IN BAKERSFIELD  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


So simple yet so damn clean :thumbsup:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@May 2 2010, 05:05 PM~17366720
> *make:CADILLAC
> model:FLEETWOOD BRAUGHAM
> miles:150k
> ...


:uh:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Apr 30 2010, 07:40 PM~17354218
> *does the shock actually make a difference in the front.i wonder how that would be with 2 1/2 ton coils?
> *


Makes a huge difference on my ride. I can cruise down the higway without the front dipping. designed mine to use 13 dollar shocks as the hydros wear them out thru the year. Anybody whos been in my car can vouch its a smooth ride.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 4 2010, 02:17 PM~17387867
> *Makes a huge difference on my ride. I can cruise down the higway without the front dipping.  designed mine to use 13 dollar shocks as the hydros wear them out thru the year. Anybody whos been in my car can vouch its a smooth ride.
> *


:yes: :h5:

I have accumulators and shut-off valves on the front of mine, but that's a lot more expensive up front than a couple shock mounts and shocks. Either way, you will notice a difference in ride quality.


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@May 3 2010, 02:29 PM~17375660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life+May 3 2010, 10:05 PM~17381222-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  THANKS


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 3 2010, 10:04 PM~17381205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MR ORTEGA JR XIV (Oct 14, 2003)

need help with puting on a continental kit on a 93. i have the kit with a solid bottom. just need to know at what height do i put it at. the holes dont match where the bumper guards were at, any help would be nice


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Sneak peak of my cady trunk Mr Freddy Alfaro!!


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@May 5 2010, 05:24 PM~17400391
> *Sneak peak of my cady trunk Mr Freddy Alfaro!!
> 
> 
> ...



very nice.....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 27 2010, 12:36 AM~17313870
> *HERE ARE SOME PIC'S FROM TODAY .
> 
> 
> ...


looks like somebody benn chasin tha paper.....damn....nice ride homie


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@May 5 2010, 08:12 PM~17402029
> *Thanks bro :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 3 2010, 11:04 PM~17381205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@May 5 2010, 04:58 PM~17402394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice 3!!!


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

:wow: FOR SALE

make:CADILLAC
model:FLEETWOOD BRAUGHAM
miles:150k
10k H.I.DS
PIONEER HEAD UNIT
BLACK LEATHER INTERIOR
BLACK RAG TOP
ALL L.E.Ds INSIDE AND IN TAG ENGINE 5.7 LT1 $700 CLIFORD ALARM WITH ALL THE SENSORS HOOD PIN MOTION KEY PAD TILT SENSORS ALL THAT IM ASKING $4000 OBO OR TRADE
786 -378 -3124 OR 786-470-4836 CALL OR TEXT


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPit903_@May 6 2010, 08:38 AM~17408396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 5 2010, 04:06 PM~17401983
> *looks like somebody benn chasin tha paper.....damn....nice ride homie
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by southside64_@May 4 2010, 02:25 PM~17387928
> *Nice!!!
> *


thanks not bad for a street ride.................


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 1 2010, 01:44 PM~17360378
> *THE HOMIE MALO CAME THRU TWO DAY PROJECT JUST FINISHED IT AND DELIVERED IT. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Dude this is exactly how i want my car, mine is the same color and everything.. gonna get some gold rims and redo the top... gonna get a 5th wheel, put a system and bag it... looks fuckin nice bro..


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SocioSCadi530_@May 6 2010, 02:45 PM~17410858
> *Dude this is exactly how i want my car, mine is the same color and everything.. gonna get some gold rims and redo the top... gonna get a 5th wheel, put a system and bag it... looks fuckin nice bro..
> *


THANKS BRO, ITS MY LADIES DOGG :biggrin: IVED HAD THE BUMPER KIT JUST HAVENT HAD TIME TO PUT IT ON :biggrin: ROLLIN ON 72s DAYTONS CENTER GOLD


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Its bangin bro.. let me ask, where is there a good spot to get bumper fillers?? I believe thats what there called, that gray trimming thats on the bumpers and panels?? And reverse lights?? Any ideas??


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

I have a question that's been buggin me. has a bigbody ever won a best of show ? :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@May 6 2010, 09:48 AM~17408957
> *THANKS  :biggrin:
> *


what up paperchaser


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT  FOR THEM FLEETWOODS


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 6 2010, 05:19 PM~17411586
> *THANKS BRO, ITS MY LADIES DOGG :biggrin:  IVED HAD THE BUMPER KIT JUST HAVENT HAD TIME TO PUT IT ON :biggrin: ROLLIN ON 72s DAYTONS CENTER GOLD
> *


Real clean car, but I hope she doesn't park over the cement parking block like that and dump the nose. :0


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 6 2010, 10:30 PM~17413638
> *I have a question that's been buggin me. has a bigbody ever won a best of show ? :biggrin:
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: ANYONE..... :biggrin:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 7 2010, 06:27 AM~17417266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2 :0


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 3 2010, 11:31 AM~17374494
> *THIS WEEKEND IN BAKERSFIELD  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! Big E always coming up on some nice Caddys! :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad+May 7 2010, 07:27 AM~17417266-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GRACIAS VOLO, I CANT STAY AWAY FROM THESE LUXURY CARS, SO I GOT MY LADY THIS ONE. GRACIAS


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 7 2010, 12:22 PM~17418961
> *NOPE IT WONT HIT DOG, THIS ONE DONT LAY ALL THE WAY :biggrin:
> *


 Mine lays frame up front, so if I dumped it like that, I'd hear a good crunch.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 7 2010, 11:52 AM~17419221
> * Mine lays frame up front, so if I dumped it like that, I'd hear a good crunch.
> *


YEAH HER BLUE ONE WAS HARD FOR HER TO GET USE TO SO THIS ONE WONT LAY


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 7 2010, 01:45 PM~17419847
> *YEAH HER BLUE ONE WAS HARD FOR HER TO GET USE TO SO THIS ONE WONT LAY
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W (Feb 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 26 2010, 10:36 PM~17313870
> *HERE ARE SOME PIC'S FROM TODAY .
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: NEVER SEEN THAT COLOR ON A LOWRIDER :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THROWING.UP.THE.W_@May 7 2010, 05:13 PM~17422707
> *:wow:  :wow: NEVER SEEN THAT COLOR ON A LOWRIDER  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: YOU HAVE NOW :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 7 2010, 11:45 AM~17419847
> *YEAH HER BLUE ONE WAS HARD FOR HER TO GET USE TO SO THIS ONE WONT LAY
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin: damn that bitch is clean!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> *HERE ARE SOME PIC'S FROM TODAY .*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 7 2010, 11:45 AM~17419847
> *YEAH HER BLUE ONE WAS HARD FOR HER TO GET USE TO SO THIS ONE WONT LAY
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!


----------



## squatted94 (Jan 19, 2009)

Getting it put back together


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by squatted94_@May 7 2010, 11:32 PM~17424781
> *Getting it put back together
> 
> 
> ...


84z poking


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

sneak peak of my own build :biggrin: MIAMI


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*Does the rim spinner hit the skirt when the car dips? just seems like it would tare the skirt right off if you were rollen on the freeway & hit dips too fast*


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by squatted94_@May 7 2010, 10:32 PM~17424781
> *Getting it put back together
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT SIZE IS YOUR SLIDING TOP?? LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## squatted94 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thx its a 40x55. And the only time it rubs if I turn into a steap incline. Like into a driveway or something but other than that its straight.


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## 619SIXFOUR (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@May 3 2010, 02:29 PM~17375660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

interior is finally almost done...


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GAME TIME_@May 8 2010, 10:12 PM~17431757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GAME TIME_@May 8 2010, 10:12 PM~17431757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@May 9 2010, 05:41 PM~17436920
> *interior is finally almost done...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@May 9 2010, 05:41 PM~17436920
> *interior is finally almost done...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: Looks nice ! You got somebody local to due your seats ?


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by squatted94_@May 8 2010, 06:31 AM~17426857
> *Thx its a 40x55. And the only time it rubs if I turn into a steap incline. Like into a driveway or something but other than that its straight.
> *


how much is it to get it done and what do you do whenit rains ?  :dunno: it looks nice i want to do it to mine but im just want to know first


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@May 10 2010, 07:03 AM~17440979
> *:wow:  :wow: Looks nice ! You got somebody local to due your seats ?
> *



yep :cheesy:


----------



## squatted94 (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@May 10 2010, 09:45 AM~17442126
> *how much is it to get it done and what do you do whenit rains ?   :dunno:  it looks nice i want to do it to mine but im just want to know first
> *


I don't drive it in the rain but it doesn't leak. I've taken it to the carwash a few times.


----------



## squatted94 (Jan 19, 2009)

And the rag cost me around a stack and I installed it myself.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

My top thank coast one :biggrin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@May 10 2010, 09:57 AM~17442728
> *My top thank coast one :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@May 7 2010, 11:47 PM~17426000
> *sneak peak of my own build  :biggrin:          MIAMI
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@May 10 2010, 09:57 AM~17442728
> *My top thank coast one :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


daaaaaaaam :wow:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@May 9 2010, 06:41 PM~17436920
> *interior is finally almost done...
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: now its all grown up...keep pimpin playa


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

Nice Caddys


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 10 2010, 11:22 AM~17443435
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

:thumbsup: FOR THEM FLEETWOODS


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 10 2010, 11:27 AM~17443477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :0


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@May 9 2010, 07:41 PM~17436920
> *interior is finally almost done...
> 
> 
> ...


Looks real clean man. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 11 2010, 04:40 PM~17456594
> *Looks real clean man. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *



thanks

got a few more details to finish up but over all im really happy how it came out.....its exactly how i had it pictured in my head....my wife was thinking i was crazy trying to explain it to her now shes like i will never question you again :roflmao:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@May 9 2010, 04:41 PM~17436920
> *interior is finally almost done...
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie. i'm still waiting to see what it would looks like with the whole top pink. you have a lot of pink acents but i think a solid pink top will set it off. just my 2 cents. but its nice of you to share the progress of your car being what its been through in the past with the lil fire and what not.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@May 11 2010, 08:28 PM~17458824
> *looks good homie. i'm still waiting to see what it would looks like with the whole top pink. you have a lot of pink acents but i think a solid pink top will set it off. just my 2 cents. but its nice of you to share the progress of your car being what its been through in the past with the lil fire and what not.
> *




thanks man...yeah im going to get the trunk panels rewraped to match the interior then im going to do the 5th wheel and the top.......

my only problem is if i do a pink top i would have to do a pink 5th wheel....but i have the chrome rim with pink spokes...so im thinking the best thing to do would be the pink top....then have the vinaly removed from the 5th wheel and have it painted to match the car and then have some stripes thrown on it ......i think that would be the best way to go....


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@May 11 2010, 05:43 PM~17459015
> *thanks man...yeah im going to get the trunk panels rewraped to match the interior then im going to do the 5th wheel and the top.......
> 
> my only problem is if i do a pink top i would have to do a pink 5th wheel....but i have the chrome rim with pink spokes...so im thinking the best thing to do would be the pink top....then have the vinaly removed from the 5th wheel and have it painted to match the car and then have some stripes thrown on it ......i think that would be the best way to go....
> *


yeah thatta work too. looking forward to seeing it done homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## ADW702 (Sep 20, 2009)

SO MANY CLEAN FLEETWOODS....NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## ADW702 (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@May 11 2010, 08:28 PM~17458824
> *looks good homie. i'm still waiting to see what it would looks like with the whole top pink. you have a lot of pink acents but i think a solid pink top will set it off. just my 2 cents. but its nice of you to share the progress of your car being what its been through in the past with the lil fire and what not.
> *


Most intelligent post you've ever made. Now I know you're fake. :uh:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 12 2010, 05:18 AM~17463518
> *Most intelligent post you've ever made. Now I know you're fake. :uh:
> *


you don't know me! keep your peon comments in off topic. that's where they belong.


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@May 11 2010, 06:52 PM~17459134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@May 12 2010, 09:38 AM~17463994
> *you don't know me! keep your peon comments in off topic. that's where they belong.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 12 2010, 07:13 AM~17463823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any more pics?


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 12 2010, 08:55 AM~17465182
> *:uh:
> *


its all good.


----------



## Boats-n-Hos (Nov 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ADW702_@May 11 2010, 10:47 PM~17462016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@May 12 2010, 02:29 PM~17466613
> *its all good.
> *


10-4 good buddy.


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ADW702_@May 11 2010, 10:47 PM~17462016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 love that color bro!! clean ride!!


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

SNEAK-PEAK OF MY 93 FLEETWOOD "COUNTY BLUES" POST 
UP THE FINISH PRODUCT NEXT WEEK... COMMING TO A 
SHOW NEAR YOU VERY SOON...  TECHNIQUES C.C.- L.A.


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 12 2010, 10:24 AM~17465452
> *Any more pics?
> *



das it man...he didnt pop his trunk or anyting das why


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@May 12 2010, 01:50 PM~17467801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


loking forward to seeing it in person. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keola808+May 10 2010, 10:16 AM~17443386-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really like this paint, especially how the top is dark blue then it flows into the patterns. :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Anyone need a passenger side skirt?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry17470023


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@May 12 2010, 05:43 PM~17469761
> *Mikey reppin that...
> 
> 
> ...


I love this Fleetwood homie, can't explain why, but this shit is hot!


----------



## ADW702 (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Refined95_@May 12 2010, 01:53 PM~17467298
> *love that color bro!! clean ride!!
> *


thanks :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@May 12 2010, 02:50 PM~17467801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice paint job!!!!


----------



## ADW702 (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## ADW702 (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by southside64_@May 12 2010, 07:11 PM~17470752
> *Nice paint job!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ADW702 (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by squatted94_@May 7 2010, 09:32 PM~17424781
> *Getting it put back together
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ADW702 (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@May 3 2010, 02:29 PM~17375660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@May 12 2010, 07:43 PM~17469761
> *Mikey reppin that...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@May 12 2010, 02:50 PM~17467801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD CLOWNY


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Refined95_@May 12 2010, 12:53 PM~17467298
> *love that color bro!! clean ride!!
> *


yeah,what he said.^


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@May 12 2010, 04:50 PM~17467801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Really liking these patterns. :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@May 12 2010, 04:50 PM~17467801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT FOR THEM FLEETWOODS


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

TODAY PROGRESS PICTURES.... ONE SIDE ALMOST COMPLETED...
PATIENCE IS THE KEY.... :biggrin: TECHNIQUES C.C. TAKING IT
TO THE TOP..... :guns:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@May 13 2010, 02:41 PM~17479782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 Murals look bad assss


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)

coming soon hopefully can make it to you guys level


----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## Crazy_lilBiTCH (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Refined95_@May 12 2010, 01:53 PM~17467298
> *love that color bro!! clean ride!!
> *


x1984


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@May 13 2010, 02:41 PM~17479782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## rookie (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808+May 12 2010, 06:13 AM~17463823-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big Rich,May 18 2009, 09:53 PM~13929562]


66SS818,Jul 27 2009, 03:48 PM~14597252]



















http://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/rookiebigm/lrms_0957_05_ograce_lowrider_girls_.jpg[/img

[img]http://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/rookiebigm/az.jpg


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rookie_@May 14 2010, 12:01 AM~17484856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice collection :cheesy:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

TO THE TOP FOR THE BIGBODYS :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@May 13 2010, 02:49 PM~17480492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 15 2010, 01:42 AM~17496792
> *NICE
> *


thanx dog,just wired the front to 72 volts,its snappy.


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Erik78 (Apr 4, 2008)

TTT!!! For the clean cadi's


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rookie_@May 13 2010, 10:01 PM~17484856
> *Big Rich,May 18 2009, 09:53 PM~13929562]
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+May 10 2010, 10:03 PM~17449957-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

MY LADIES CAR BROKE DOWN GOING TO THA BELL SHOW :angry: BUT I SEND IT BACK TO THE HOMIES HOUSE TO GET FIXED, HOPEFULLY SHE WILL BE READY FOR NEXT WEEKEND.


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURYKING_@May 17 2010, 01:29 PM~17515714
> *MY LADIES CAR BROKE DOWN GOING TO THA BELL SHOW :angry:  BUT I SEND IT BACK TO THE HOMIES HOUSE TO GET FIXED, HOPEFULLY SHE WILL BE READY FOR NEXT WEEKEND.
> 
> 
> ...


What happened?


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 17 2010, 02:03 PM~17516681
> *What happened?
> *


HER CHECK VALVE WENT OUT AND IT LAID SO HAD TO CLOSE IT UP ALL THE WAY BUT IT WAS STILL DUMPING SO WE COULDNT DRIVE IT ON THE FREEWAY  ATLEAST IT GOT UP ON THE TOW TRUCK. BUT HOPEFULLY WILL BE FIXED FOR NEXT WEEKEND :biggrin:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@May 17 2010, 05:31 PM~17519381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@May 17 2010, 05:31 PM~17519381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This bitch looks nice


----------



## ADW702 (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@May 17 2010, 05:31 PM~17519381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ADW702 (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rookie_@May 13 2010, 10:01 PM~17484856
> *Big Rich,May 18 2009, 09:53 PM~13929562]
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

new paint just need 2 cut n buff :biggrin:


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 84regal_@May 17 2010, 09:06 PM~17522206
> *new paint just need 2 cut n buff  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks sexxxxxxxxxxxxy


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@May 17 2010, 10:57 PM~17522865
> *looks sexxxxxxxxxxxxy
> *


thanks 2 u homie :thumbsup:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@May 17 2010, 05:31 PM~17519381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :0


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@May 17 2010, 06:01 PM~17519695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

ok ! just got a HARD ON.......... SEXY ASS B!TCHES....


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@May 17 2010, 05:31 PM~17519381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: Very nice!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURYKING_@May 17 2010, 03:05 PM~17516706
> *HER CHECK VALVE WENT OUT AND IT LAID SO HAD TO CLOSE IT UP ALL THE WAY  BUT IT WAS STILL DUMPING SO WE COULDNT DRIVE IT ON THE FREEWAY  ATLEAST IT GOT UP ON THE TOW TRUCK. BUT HOPEFULLY WILL BE FIXED FOR NEXT WEEKEND :biggrin:
> *


Not bad.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@May 17 2010, 07:31 PM~17519381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ay foolio, is that yours? If so, do you have spacers up front to make your wheels stick out that far? Doesn't look like the same poke you get with extended A-arms.


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@May 18 2010, 10:56 AM~17526480
> *TTT
> *


I know. 2 hours with no posts. hno:


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

A FEW PICS I TOOK FROM SALT LAKE


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 18 2010, 05:39 AM~17525256
> *Ay foolio, is that yours?  If so, do you have spacers up front to make your wheels stick out that far?  Doesn't look like the same poke you get with extended A-arms.
> *


no its not my car. and i believe he does use spacer's. i use them. i thought everyone did.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@May 18 2010, 04:24 PM~17529959
> *no its not my car. and i believe he does use spacer's. i use them. i thought everyone did.
> *


 Nah, I don't use spacers. I ground the calipers smooth. 

I like the way the wheel and tire fills up the wheel well though.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 18 2010, 01:27 PM~17529992
> * Nah, I don't use spacers.  I ground the calipers smooth.
> 
> I like the way the wheel and tire fills up the wheel well though.
> *


i use the spacer and only grind the tips of the bolts that hold the calipers in place.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@May 18 2010, 02:40 PM~17530139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SPEEDS BIG BODY FROM HIGH CLASS, THIS A BAD ASS CAR :uh: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THATS THE ONE TO BEAT


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@May 18 2010, 02:31 PM~17530690
> *SPEEDS BIG BODY FROM HIGH CLASS, THIS A BAD ASS CAR :uh:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  THATS THE ONE TO BEAT
> *


he definitely sets the bar. that car is no joke. 

....and he drives it almost every weekend. usually i see him at the shell station on slauson and western on sundays.


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*
THIS IS 4 MY ISLANDERS A NEW RIDER*


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@May 18 2010, 03:27 PM~17531302
> *
> THIS IS 4 MY ISLANDERS A NEW RIDER
> 
> ...


nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@May 18 2010, 04:24 PM~17531262
> *he definitely sets the bar. that car is no joke.
> 
> ....and he drives it almost every weekend. usually i see him at the shell station on slauson and western on sundays.
> *


IHE IS A TRUE RIDER I HAVE KNOWEN THIM FOR A WHILE FOR ABOUT 20 YEARS WE GO WAY BACK, WITH ALL THE NEW SHIT HE GOT ME.
BUT HERE APICTURE OF MY BIG BODY









:thumbsup:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@May 18 2010, 05:27 PM~17531302
> *<span style='font-family:Arial'>ISLANDERS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@May 18 2010, 03:37 PM~17531417
> *IHE IS A TRUE RIDER I HAVE KNOWEN THIM FOR A WHILE  FOR ABOUT 20 YEARS WE GO WAY BACK, WITH ALL THE NEW SHIT HE GOT ME.
> BUT HERE APICTURE OF MY BIG BODY
> 
> ...


yeah thats clean homie. i've seen you out there ridin. this one is mine.


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@May 18 2010, 04:29 PM~17531321
> *nice.  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@May 18 2010, 03:49 PM~17531552
> *THANKS BRO :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@May 18 2010, 04:46 PM~17531520
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:ISLANDERS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS CHE'LU 4 THA SUPPORT :biggrin:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TheKidnNC (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## TheKidnNC (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## TheKidnNC (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## TheKidnNC (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

i miss her...


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> :cheesy:


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheKidnNC_@May 18 2010, 08:54 PM~17533741
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheKidnNC_@May 18 2010, 07:57 PM~17533807
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84regal_@May 17 2010, 10:06 PM~17522206
> *new paint just need 2 cut n buff  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*100% FOR THE STREET NO SHOW KEEP IT LOWRIDING
*


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 84regal_@May 18 2010, 09:39 PM~17535309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now thats whats up :thumbsup:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*
KIN FROM ISLANDERS 94 BIGBODY*







g[/IMG]


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@May 19 2010, 12:27 AM~17536709
> *<span style='font-family:Arial'>ISLANDERS *


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

HEY WHERE IS THE "FLASHER" OR "TURN SIGNAL RELAY" LOCATED, AND DOES ANYONE HAVE A PART NUMBER ?

hazards still work, turn signals turn on and off with the switch but dont flash, they just turn on solid. the conventional relay used by almost all gm cars in the 70s and 80s doesnt seem to match up or plug into the fuse panel under the dash.

WHO HAS THE MAGIG ANSWER. PLEASE PM ME.


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@May 18 2010, 08:04 PM~17533935
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@May 18 2010, 04:49 PM~17531549
> *yeah thats clean homie. i've seen you out there ridin. this one is mine.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@May 19 2010, 01:55 AM~17537259
> *HEY WHERE IS THE "FLASHER" OR "TURN SIGNAL RELAY" LOCATED, AND DOES ANYONE HAVE A PART NUMBER ?
> 
> hazards still work, turn signals turn on and off with the switch but dont flash, they just turn on solid. the conventional relay used by almost all gm cars in the 70s and 80s doesnt seem to match up or plug into the fuse panel under the dash.
> ...





holla at me :biggrin:


----------



## Olds_Killer (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@May 18 2010, 08:04 PM~17533935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## sin187sin (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OroLac_@May 17 2010, 03:07 PM~17517931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Really like that color combo!!!


----------



## PIMP C (Feb 21, 2008)

quick question dunno if its been asked but if my frame is painted and i 3 wheel will the rim hit the frame?


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

"Kona Gold" Low Creations Frisco Chapter


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@May 19 2010, 02:27 PM~17542254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


KONA GOLD  some of dat hawaii flava :thumbsup: u got a color pic?


----------



## kindo (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@May 19 2010, 12:27 AM~17536709
> *
> KIN FROM ISLANDERS 94 BIGBODY
> 
> ...



thanks for postin my ride big dawg... ISLANDERS C.C. COMIN UP IN SAN DIEGO FA SHO


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@May 18 2010, 02:39 PM~17530115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats one hell of a lac to park next to robledo :0


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 7 2010, 11:45 AM~17419847
> *YEAH HER BLUE ONE WAS HARD FOR HER TO GET USE TO SO THIS ONE WONT LAY
> 
> 
> ...


when i get one i want it this color for sure


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@May 19 2010, 02:27 PM~17542254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!!


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@May 19 2010, 12:19 AM~17536618
> *100% FOR THE STREET NO SHOW KEEP IT LOWRIDING
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheKidnNC_@May 18 2010, 08:54 PM~17533741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN ASS CADDY


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

Can anybody help me out? I have a 95 Fleetwood on 13s and want to know whats the way to change the speedo so it reads correctly with the 13s on it. :dunno:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@May 18 2010, 04:27 PM~17531302
> *
> THIS IS 4 MY ISLANDERS A NEW RIDER
> 
> ...


 * LOOKIN GOOD BIG DOG................ REAL GOOD *


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

TIGHT KINDO


----------



## sicksided (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@May 19 2010, 02:27 PM~17542254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP DON!!! SHOW US HER UNNDIES, HEARD IT WAS LOOKIN SUPER CLEAN THESE DAYS..... NOT THAT IT WASNT BEFORE....
OH YEAH AND I GOT SOMTHING THAT WOULD SET THAT LAC OF EVEN MORE UCE....








HER NAME IS E&G


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@May 18 2010, 04:37 PM~17531417
> *IHE IS A TRUE RIDER I HAVE KNOWEN THIM FOR A WHILE  FOR ABOUT 20 YEARS WE GO WAY BACK, WITH ALL THE NEW SHIT HE GOT ME.
> BUT HERE APICTURE OF MY BIG BODY
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## PIMP C (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PIMP C_@May 19 2010, 03:49 PM~17541256
> *quick question dunno if its been asked but if my frame is painted and i 3 wheel will the rim hit the frame?
> *


TTT


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@May 20 2010, 12:33 AM~17547737
> *Can anybody help me out? I have a 95 Fleetwood on 13s and want to know whats the way to change the speedo so it reads correctly with the 13s on it.  :dunno:
> *


You can have the computer reflashed for whatever size tire you're running. You either need a laptop, a special cable, and a program, or send the PCM to somebody who can do it. They'll charge like $50-100.


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

aight fellas, i got a 94 fleet that im juicein and im wantin 2 put sum offroad spindels on there 2 get a higher lock up. where can i get them, how much should i extend tha upper a-arms, and wut kinda modifying do i gotta do??


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 19 2010, 07:05 PM~17545860
> *thats one hell of a lac to park next to robledo  :0
> *


  yeah he all'ight. :biggrin:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

*4 DAYS LEFT TO PRE-REG.* :biggrin:


----------



## DRM_M8KR (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

93 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD IN THE PROCESS


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> clean


----------



## PIMP C (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PIMP C_@May 19 2010, 03:49 PM~17541256
> *quick question dunno if its been asked but if my frame is painted and i 3 wheel will the rim hit the frame?
> *


anyone?


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PIMP C_@May 20 2010, 08:13 PM~17556702
> *anyone?
> *


depends ona few things. how low does it lay, size rims and tires, and how good ur bushings are. ive seen sum rub and some not. a rolling 3 has a higher chance 4 u 2 rub. but thats y they make spray paint :biggrin:


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 20 2010, 10:45 AM~17551812
> *You can have the computer reflashed for whatever size tire you're running.  You either need a laptop, a special cable, and a program, or send the PCM to somebody who can do it.  They'll charge like $50-100.
> *


Cool thanks good lookin out


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@May 20 2010, 08:51 PM~17556374
> *93 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD IN THE PROCESS
> 
> 
> ...


Got bigger pics? Looks good, but I cant really see any detail


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 84regal_@May 20 2010, 09:40 PM~17557787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn my tre looks good back there n ur ride 2 primo cant wait 2 see them haters faces :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@May 20 2010, 09:38 PM~17557762
> *Got bigger pics? Looks good, but I cant really see any detail
> *


As soon as I get this shit going you'll see some details.... :biggrin:


----------



## PIMP C (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Cadillac87_@May 20 2010, 11:59 PM~17557318
> *depends ona few things. how low does it lay, size rims and tires, and how good ur bushings are. ive seen sum rub and some not. a rolling 3 has a higher chance 4 u 2 rub. but thats y they make spray paint :biggrin:
> *


well it lays pretty low but doesn't hit bumper when I'm fully dumped in the back. When I 3 I believe it hits bumper. Rims are 13x6 in the back and I have adjustable uppers and lowers????

Oh and I can't spray paint candy  


:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@May 21 2010, 12:29 AM~17559043
> *As soon as I get this shit going you'll see some details.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

FOR SALE 1995 cadillac fleetwood braugham triple black. 150k is clean in and out no rips or tears it has 3 pumps 8 batteries but 6 installed 4 switches 8" in the front 14"in the back haven't hit a switch yet is almost done it also has the 13"s pioneer head unit the only thing is the gas reader that's it.10k h.i.ds cliford g5 alarm with all the extras. pm for more info IN MIAMI


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NL SUELO_@May 20 2010, 11:21 AM~17551637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@May 20 2010, 10:53 PM~17558731
> *damn my tre looks good back there n ur ride 2 primo cant wait 2 see them haters faces  :thumbsup:
> *


U DID GOOD JOB MANNY


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 21 2010, 06:49 AM~17560475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 21 2010, 06:49 AM~17560475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

who owns the extended skirts on the fleets ??? I got a question...I seen some that r tackwelded in spots just were the extended piece goes.....wat I wana know r there some made that r molded into the regular skirt??? Or r they all just takwelded ???? Thnks.


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PIMP C_@May 20 2010, 11:50 PM~17559229
> *well it lays pretty low but doesn't hit bumper when I'm fully dumped in the back. When I 3 I believe it hits bumper. Rims are 13x6 in the back and I have adjustable uppers and lowers????
> 
> Oh and I can't spray paint candy
> ...


well if u already got juice on it tha best thing 2 do is put it up on 3 and get under there and c wut kinda clearance u got. id hate 2 tell u that itd b aight and u chip a good lil chunk of kandy off tha frame. mines sprayd PPG gloss black and i cleard it 4x and havent really had a problem wit it. tha best thing bout a bacic paint is it can b touchd up :biggrin:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*<img src=\'http://i752.photobucket.com/albums/xx161/islandsunset-photo/DSC_5478.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

100% STREET RYDER ISLAND SUNSET*


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 21 2010, 04:11 PM~17564864
> *who owns the extended skirts on the fleets ??? I got a question...I seen some that r tackwelded in spots just were the extended piece goes.....wat I wana know r there some made that r molded into the regular skirt??? Or r they all just takwelded ???? Thnks.
> *


THEY GOT MOLDED ONES TO CHECK ONE STOP LA. :thumbsup: 
OR THERE IS A GUY IN WASHINGTON STATE SORRY DON'T KNOW NAME.
HE'S ON PARTS LIL.


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Mar 2 2009, 01:09 PM~13154436
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CARFACE 4 SALE 60,OOO MILES ALL LEGIT EVERYTHING WORKS.MAKE A LEGIT OFFER. LOCATED IN PHOENIX. OR WILL TRADE FOR A DESENT RAG. MAROON ONE IS MY BROTHERS IN THE 602 IF ANYONE INTERESTED PM ME FOR OUR NUMBERS


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 17 2009, 10:14 AM~15386510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


4 SALE 2009 VEGAS SHOW


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FREDDYBOY_@Oct 28 2009, 12:07 PM~15493181
> *
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@May 21 2010, 11:04 PM~17568236
> *THEY GOT MOLDED ONES TO CHECK ONE STOP LA. :thumbsup:
> OR THERE IS A GUY IN WASHINGTON STATE SORRY DON'T KNOW NAME.
> HE'S ON PARTS LIL.
> *


Thnks homie.anybody got any links to these guys???


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 21 2010, 06:49 AM~17560475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheKidnNC_@May 18 2010, 10:57 PM~17533796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn i love this car :0


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

I have a question:
I'm goint to start taking my fleetwood apart for paint. I wanna take off the trims around the windows. Does anyone know where I can find those new again?
Thanks


----------



## PIMP C (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Cadillac87_@May 21 2010, 11:05 PM~17566719
> *well if u already got juice on it tha best thing 2 do is put it up on 3 and get under there and c wut kinda clearance u got. id hate 2 tell u that itd b aight and u chip a good lil chunk of kandy off tha frame. mines sprayd PPG gloss black and i cleard it 4x and havent really had a problem wit it. tha best thing bout a bacic paint is it can b touchd up :biggrin:
> *


yea i figured id have to get under there and look when it 3's someone told me to put bigger springs it wont hit the bumper and be as high but it might not hit the frame still it has to actually be tried and looked at


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

Ttt :0


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@May 23 2010, 12:16 PM~17577207
> *I have a question:
> I'm goint to start taking my fleetwood apart for paint. I wanna take off the trims around the windows. Does anyone know where I can find those new again?
> Thanks
> *


Hey homie do u know the part numbers for the trim u need


----------



## ShowKase (Feb 24, 2007)

hey fellas - i recently installed upper adjustables on my 96 fleet and noticed that in order to drive without getting a weird vibration & weird sound/vibration when i initially tap the gas pedal ( this is when i drive either on city roads or highway ) i have to lock up the rear substantially ( not all the way but much more than i used to when i didnt have the adjustables in to begin with ) Before i put em in i had no problems with weird vibrations or sounds. I never drove locked up to begin with - i would always level out to a decent height before driving - never drove dumped all the way either. Any ways to get around this ? Or should I just taken em out and put it back to the way it was ?


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShowKase_@May 24 2010, 02:06 AM~17583690
> *hey fellas - i recently installed upper adjustables on my 96 fleet and noticed that in order to drive without getting a weird vibration & weird sound/vibration when i initially tap the gas pedal ( this is when i drive either on city roads or highway ) i have to lock up the rear substantially ( not all the way but much more than i used to when i didnt have the adjustables in to begin with ) Before i put em in i had no problems with weird vibrations or sounds. I never drove locked up to begin with - i would always level out to a decent height before driving - never drove dumped all the way either. Any ways to get around this ? Or should I just taken em out and put it back to the way it was ?
> *


i had the same probelm....how much did you open them....did you measure bolt to bolt ot threads????


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sin187sin_@May 19 2010, 11:38 AM~17540660
> *Really like that color combo!!!
> *


thanx :thumbsup:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NL SUELO_@May 23 2010, 09:39 PM~17582067
> *Hey homie do u know the part numbers for the trim u need
> *


I don't even know! :uh:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

can any one share pics of how your castle grille is mounted? thanks in advance!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@May 25 2010, 03:08 PM~17599821
> *can any one share pics of how your  castle grille is mounted? thanks in advance!
> *


A couple bolts, a couple rivets. Nothing crazy. :cheesy:


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## catfish801 (Dec 6, 2008)

i need an opnion has any one put these antennas on their fleetwood , what do you all think , i want to put them on mine but just want to know what ya'll think i got a 94 fleet 










not tryin to copy anyone just want to know if they would look good


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@May 19 2010, 01:55 AM~17537259
> *HEY WHERE IS THE "FLASHER" OR "TURN SIGNAL RELAY" LOCATED, AND DOES ANYONE HAVE A PART NUMBER ?
> 
> hazards still work, turn signals turn on and off with the switch but dont flash, they just turn on solid. the conventional relay used by almost all gm cars in the 70s and 80s doesnt seem to match up or plug into the fuse panel under the dash.
> ...


It's an electronic flasher that's under the dash mounted to the left of the steering column with a small clip. Dealer item.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by catfish801_@May 26 2010, 02:54 AM~17606852
> *i need an opnion has any one put these antennas on their fleetwood , what do you all think , i want to put them on mine but just want to know what ya'll think i got a 94 fleet
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 oooooooo i want to do that :biggrin:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 25 2010, 05:50 PM~17602469
> *A couple bolts, a couple rivets.  Nothing crazy. :cheesy:
> *


ya man! its basic man, but the lower part of the grille seems like it need to be attached to something man, just kinda hanging man no **** man,


----------



## catfish801 (Dec 6, 2008)

can anyone get these taillights or know how to make them if so lmk :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ~INK BY THE OUNCE~ (May 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by catfish801_@May 25 2010, 11:54 PM~17606852
> *i need an opnion has any one put these antennas on their fleetwood , what do you all think , i want to put them on mine but just want to know what ya'll think i got a 94 fleet
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by catfish801_@May 26 2010, 12:54 AM~17606852
> *i need an opnion has any one put these antennas on their fleetwood , what do you all think , i want to put them on mine but just want to know what ya'll think i got a 94 fleet
> 
> 
> ...


nonononononononono!!!!!!!! maybe get french antennas these ant on a 4 door is a no go. 2 dr yeah maybe then again maybe not. goodluck with your decision


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

A PIC I TOOK


----------



## Olds_Killer (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@May 26 2010, 01:40 PM~17612014
> *A PIC I TOOK
> 
> 
> ...


nice color


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by catfish801_@May 26 2010, 07:48 AM~17609327
> *can anyone get these taillights
> 
> 
> ...


i want these tailights but i know its gonna be hard to find them. not to mention they ain't cheap. :0 

as for the incerts and who makes them you could get in touch with kustombuilder. he's runing around here somewhere.


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PIMP C_@May 23 2010, 04:30 PM~17579072
> *yea i figured id have to get under there and look when it 3's someone told me to put bigger springs it wont hit the bumper and be as high but it might not hit the frame still it has to actually be tried and looked at
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: yep. thats 1 way 2 do that. im more of a old skool guy. a lowrider wuz ment 2 lay low. i dont run alot of spring and mine does fine


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

The Euro taillights weren't all that expensive before, but I think I remember hearing they were discontinued, so it might be tougher to find a set. :dunno: I always thought they were ugly myself, but to each his own.


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@May 18 2010, 03:37 PM~17531417
> *IHE IS A TRUE RIDER I HAVE KNOWEN THIM FOR A WHILE  FOR ABOUT 20 YEARS WE GO WAY BACK, WITH ALL THE NEW SHIT HE GOT ME.
> BUT HERE APICTURE OF MY BIG BODY
> 
> ...


*LOOKING GOOD BIG SPANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
 :biggrin:  :h5: :h5:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@May 22 2010, 02:07 AM~17569121
> *4 SALE 2009 VEGAS SHOW
> *


goodluck with sale  badass car


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 27 2010, 05:48 AM~17619947
> *The Euro taillights weren't all that expensive before, but I think I remember hearing they were discontinued, so it might be tougher to find a set. :dunno: I always thought they were ugly myself, but to each his own.
> *


they'd look good with the right color scheme of a car.


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

UPDATE ON MY 93 FLEETWOOD AKA "COUNTY BLUES"
MURALS ALMOST COMPLETED..


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

GETTING READY FOR SOME FADE WAYS SCHETHED OUT ON 
LOWER BOTTOM OF THE CAR... SHIT I AINT PLAYIN...
MORE TO COME, KEEP U POSTED... TECHNIQUES C.C. 
ALL DAY EVERYDAY...


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 27 2010, 01:56 PM~17624193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  ANY MORE PICS?


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 27 2010, 02:56 PM~17624193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* :wow: DAMN LOOK AT THE HOOD*


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@May 27 2010, 03:10 PM~17624310
> *
> 
> 
> ...


If the finished project ends up looking anything like that Harley you got then you working with a winner!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMANDO+May 27 2010, 04:21 PM~17625174-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hood, roof and trunk r wrapped


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 27 2010, 05:32 PM~17626065
> *If the finished project ends up looking anything like that Harley you got then you working with a winner!!!
> *


THANK U HOMIE.... ITS A PROJECT IN THE WORKS, PATIENCE IS THE KEY
TO MAKING MAGIC.... GRACIAS...


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@May 27 2010, 03:06 PM~17624271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Those murals are bad... well the whole Lac is coming out tough.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@May 27 2010, 06:28 PM~17626623
> *THANK U HOMIE.... ITS A PROJECT IN THE WORKS, PATIENCE IS THE KEY
> TO MAKING MAGIC.... GRACIAS...
> *


YES SiiiR!!! Thats one nice ass Hog you got! I seen it in Vegas when I was talking to your Brother from NC! Very Nice! I wish they fixed them up like that over here! :biggrin:


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

I have a question:
I'm goint to start taking my fleetwood apart for paint. I wanna take off the trims around the windows. Does anyone know where I can find those new again?
Thanks


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@May 27 2010, 10:34 PM~17629079
> *I have a question:
> I'm goint to start taking my fleetwood apart for paint. I wanna take off the trims around the windows. Does anyone know where I can find those new again?
> Thanks
> *


Good Luck with that!!!


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 27 2010, 10:40 PM~17629158
> *Good Luck with that!!!
> *


I know you have experience with these lacs so I'm sure if there was a place to get them you would know. thanks. I had a feeling it was going to be hard.  

So do I just try to make the best of the ones I have or might I be able to find some used ones in good condition? Mines are messed up.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@May 27 2010, 01:54 PM~17622392
> *they'd look good with the right color scheme of a car.
> *


I agree they do look _better_ on some color cars than others, but in general I'm just not a fan of amber lamps.


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

TTT quick!!!


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 28 2010, 06:49 AM~17631414
> *I agree they do look better on some color cars than others, but in general I'm just not a fan of amber lamps.
> *


i can respect that.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@May 27 2010, 02:06 PM~17624271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i'm diggin this.


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Anybody cut their castle grille? I know the custom 2 doors have, just wondering how hard it is and does it look OK


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@May 28 2010, 07:05 AM~17631151
> *I know you have experience with these lacs so I'm sure if there was a place to get them you would know. thanks. I had a feeling it was going to be hard.
> 
> So do I just try to make the best of the ones I have or might I be able to find some used ones in good condition? Mines are messed up.
> *


I just rechromed mine! The ones on my Lac came off parts cars!


----------



## michael langeberg (Feb 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheKidnNC+May 19 2010, 04:55 AM~17533752-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great


----------



## sideshows fleetwood (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 29 2010, 08:56 PM~17643852
> *
> *


IS IT JUST THE ANGLE OF THE PIC OR IS THAT 3RD BRAKE LITE NOT QUITE FLUSH WITH THE TRUNK?HOWS ABOUT PICS OF THE WHOLE CAR,LOOKS GOOD


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@May 28 2010, 12:34 AM~17629079
> *I have a question:
> I'm goint to start taking my fleetwood apart for paint. I wanna take off the trims around the windows. Does anyone know where I can find those new again?
> Thanks
> *


get them replated...


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect+May 28 2010, 10:03 PM~17637692-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info..I guess I should have thought of that!


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheKidnNC_@May 18 2010, 07:57 PM~17533796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*CLEAN!!!*
:0


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 28 2010, 09:29 PM~17637498
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

This thing is CLEAN!!!!! Any more pics?
TTT


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

does anyone here have an H.I.D. headlight kit on thier lac if so did you plug n play or did you have to buy a new housing for your headlights cause i was told i have to buy a whole new housing just to get h i d headlight on my car is this true or is homeboy sellin woof tickets so i can waste more money??


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@May 31 2010, 08:25 AM~17651508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT KIND OF 3RD BRAKE LIGHT IS THAT?


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@May 31 2010, 03:42 AM~17651766
> *does anyone here have an H.I.D. headlight kit on thier lac if so did you plug n play or did you have to buy a new housing for your headlights cause i was told i have to buy a whole new housing just to get h i d headlight on my car is this true or is homeboy sellin woof tickets so i can waste more money??
> *



THE H.I.D KITS FOR THE BIG BODIES ARE PLUG N PLAY YOU DONT NEED TO BUY A NEW HOUSING..


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@May 31 2010, 10:31 AM~17652443
> *WHAT KIND OF 3RD BRAKE LIGHT IS THAT?
> *


2010 DTS 3rd Brake light


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 31 2010, 07:46 AM~17652518
> *THE H.I.D KITS FOR THE BIG BODIES ARE PLUG N PLAY YOU DONT NEED TO BUY A NEW HOUSING..
> *


  preciate that


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

i need a wiring diagram for a 95 fleetwood. for the engine compartment. all help is appreciated.


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NL SUELO_@May 31 2010, 01:08 PM~17654839
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice lac and pic :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 28 2010, 09:29 PM~17637498
> *
> *


any more pics of this beauty? :biggrin:


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 84regal_@May 31 2010, 03:03 PM~17655645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE bro!!! what can I say....love the candy, love the patterns, the whole thing is just CLEAN!!!!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

part 1


part2


part3


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 31 2010, 05:53 PM~17656911
> *part 1
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: flaco got dat money to blowwww


----------



## lowriden (Mar 24, 2009)

I have a question hoping someone can help me out, I have a 95 bigbody with a 4 pump set up(just installed it) adjustable upper and lower trialing arms...the right rear rim was rubbing so we readjusted the the arms, now it seems that both rear wheels are rubbing BUT they are rubbing on the brake drums, the rear wheels are 14x6 can anyone help


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 31 2010, 08:53 PM~17656911
> *part 1
> 
> 
> ...



!'LL TAKE PART 3 !S TH!S A MAUR!CE PA!NT JOB.......


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by catfish801_@May 25 2010, 11:54 PM~17606852
> *i need an opnion has any one put these antennas on their fleetwood , what do you all think , i want to put them on mine but just want to know what ya'll think i got a 94 fleet
> 
> 
> ...


i like the idea but like you id have to see it first


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 31 2010, 07:29 PM~17657915
> *!'LL TAKE PART 3 !S TH!S A MAUR!CE PA!NT JOB.......
> *


Yes sir "I"t is


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

:0 -juicy 93-


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

Anyone willing to travel imma part out but won't ship 93 fleetwood reinforced arms lower n uppers arches belly ears chain bridge complete moldings rockers interor motor good trans front chassis new rotors n balljoints I'm askin 1400 or obo trade for a 4 cylinder car


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

Ill post the price list up later


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

SOME PICS I TOOK


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Jun 1 2010, 01:51 PM~17665722
> *
> SOME PICS I TOOK
> 
> ...


SO FRESH AND SO CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## LS_MONTE_87 (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZM7AdJA8ho :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 1 2010, 02:23 PM~17666042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


grey goose one of my faves :biggrin:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@May 27 2010, 03:06 PM~17624271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ORALE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 31 2010, 05:53 PM~17656911
> *part 1
> 
> 
> ...


*PART 3 IS KILLIN THE GAME. CLEAN AS HELL*


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Jun 1 2010, 08:45 PM~17669188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like them pillars :thumbsup: nice car 2


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

need help trying to get a 95 fleetwood started. as in wont run. when key is turned most of the lights on the dash go out but others stay on and the engine wont turn over and neither does the starter. :dunno:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Anyone wanting to trade out of there Fleetwood???


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Jun 1 2010, 07:17 PM~17669571
> *need help trying to get a 95 fleetwood started. as in wont run. when key is turned most of the lights on the dash go out but others stay on and the engine wont turn over and neither does the starter. :dunno:
> *


battery?


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Jun 2 2010, 06:10 AM~17673074
> *Anyone wanting to trade out of there Fleetwood???
> *


now why would we want to do that? unless.....it's for a rag chevy. :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Jun 2 2010, 09:21 AM~17673131
> *now why would we want to do that? unless.....it's for a rag chevy. :biggrin:
> *


Its not a rag but it is a chevy and a 60's chevy.........


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Jun 2 2010, 09:10 AM~17673074
> *Anyone wanting to trade out of there Fleetwood???
> *


lol yea I got a fleetwood and a Deville. you can get both.


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Jun 2 2010, 06:27 AM~17673169
> *Its not a rag but it is a chevy and a 60's chevy.........
> *


pictures buddy,lets see what you got. :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Jun 2 2010, 10:21 AM~17673564
> *pictures buddy,lets see what you got. :biggrin:
> *











Now show what you got.....Mind you I have a fleetwood too with lots of money in it and I'll be real never will I get that out of it back or if I try to sell it 
And if your really that curious its not that hard to look through my posts


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

ive painted the moulding and did some other stuff since this picture from a couple weeks ago.nice impala bro.


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Jun 2 2010, 07:34 AM~17673668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its not a fleetwood but its a 61,000 mile og coupe de ville thats clean as new.motor has 400 miles and its the optional v6.everything on the motor is brand new,everything works.







or just pm me a price and i might buy it,ive been looking for one.


----------



## chevy85-94 (Dec 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Jun 1 2010, 08:17 PM~17669571
> *need help trying to get a 95 fleetwood started. as in wont run. when key is turned most of the lights on the dash go out but others stay on and the engine wont turn over and neither does the starter. :dunno:
> *


look homie i had the same problem with mine and it ended with my key having to be reprogramd. after that my car started right up.its only like 120 to doit at the cadillac dealer.


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Jun 2 2010, 09:31 AM~17674168
> *ive painted the moulding and did some other stuff since this picture from a couple weeks ago.nice impala bro.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Jun 2 2010, 10:31 AM~17674168
> *ive painted the moulding and did some other stuff since this picture from a couple weeks ago.nice impala bro.
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: SMOOTHED OUT ALL HOLES FOR THE SPEARS.OR IT LOOKS LIKE IT ANYWAYS,LOOKS GOOD. :biggrin:


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Sup Fleetwood family. A question: What type of turn signal lights they use for their 95/96 mirrors? I thought Mercedes light, but I read they also use Toyota lights. What type is the best to use?


----------



## Z3dr0ck (Nov 6, 2009)

If my memory is correct, they use impala/caprice aftermarket mirrors.


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

These are Mercedes lights. Notice that the light in the left mirror is a bit longer than the one in the right mirror. I don't like that.


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Jun 2 2010, 01:24 PM~17676062
> *Sup Fleetwood family. A question: What type of turn signal lights they use for their 95/96 mirrors? I thought Mercedes light, but I read they also use Toyota lights. What type is the best to use?
> *


If I'm not wrong I think they sell for 96 impalas and they fit on fleetwoods too


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Jun 1 2010, 02:12 PM~17665364
> *Anyone willing to travel imma part out but won't ship 93 fleetwood reinforced arms lower n uppers arches belly ears chain bridge complete moldings rockers interor motor good trans front chassis new rotors n balljoints I'm askin 1400 or obo trade for a 4 cylinder car
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Jun 2 2010, 09:47 AM~17674744
> *:wow: SMOOTHED OUT ALL HOLES FOR THE SPEARS.OR IT LOOKS LIKE IT ANYWAYS,LOOKS GOOD. :biggrin:
> *


holes are gone :biggrin: thanks guys


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Jun 2 2010, 03:13 PM~17677019
> *These are Mercedes lights. Notice that the light in the left mirror is a bit longer than the one in the right mirror. I don't like that.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

these are the same ones like my homie spankys right


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

FOUND THIS IN ANOTHER TOPIC, :0 :wow:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Jun 3 2010, 08:00 AM~17684405
> *FOUND THIS IN ANOTHER TOPIC, :0  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Jun 2 2010, 01:24 PM~17676062
> *Sup Fleetwood family. A question: What type of turn signal lights they use for their 95/96 mirrors? I thought Mercedes light, but I read they also use Toyota lights. What type is the best to use?
> *


Use the mercedes turn signals..I bought the aftermarket 1s for the imapalas and the light is real small....and also u lose ur electric control of ur mirror :angry: there cheaper than wat you'll prolly end up paying for putting the mercedes ones in it its was loke 200 flat for both sides. And u have to rig em on they don't bolt right up.


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

TTT for the big bodies :biggrin:


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## 48bomb (May 4, 2008)

Were is the best place to order some new spears?


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Jun 3 2010, 09:00 AM~17684405
> *FOUND THIS IN ANOTHER TOPIC, :0  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THATS CLEAN AS HELL :wow:


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

Has anyone used adjustable upper trailing arms on their fleetwoods? I'm trying to get a lil higher lock up and better3 wheel.


----------



## RuffNeck Rill (Mar 10, 2009)

for sale....pm me if intrested


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## KABRON (Jan 22, 2008)

ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND THE BILLET GRILL


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Jun 3 2010, 08:21 PM~17689017
> *Has anyone used adjustable upper trailing arms on their fleetwoods? I'm trying to get a lil higher lock up and better3 wheel.
> *


i got them on mine but i used them to fix the binding


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TTT FOR THE BADDEST 1200 PAGES ON LAY IT LOW 
93-96 FLEETWOOD PARTS 
CALL MR.GM84 THE CADILLAC CONNECT FOR ALL YOUR BIGBODY NEEDS :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Jun 4 2010, 09:43 PM~17700561
> *TTT FOR THE BADDEST 1200 PAGES ON LAY IT LOW
> 93-96 FLEETWOOD PARTS
> CALL MR.GM84 THE CADILLAC CONNECT FOR ALL YOUR BIGBODY NEEDS  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

"A.C." D.R.C CC President









This was Kens Fleetwood. One of the cleanset I seen. Picture does not do it justice








His truck was clean enough to eat out of.









He then drove the caddie home and came back a hour later withe this with this :wow: :


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Jun 5 2010, 08:38 AM~17702197
> *"A.C." D.R.C CC President
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Jun 4 2010, 11:24 AM~17695951
> *i got them on mine but i used them to fix the binding
> *


do you have pics?


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

GOODTIMES SAN JO


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cfb8595 (Nov 9, 2009)

:happysad: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1993-FLEETW...a0799d5b8#v4-35
:roflmao:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Jun 5 2010, 09:39 PM~17705623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD, MANA :biggrin:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cfb8595_@Jun 5 2010, 10:05 PM~17705829
> *:happysad: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1993-FLEETW...a0799d5b8#v4-35
> :roflmao:
> *


W.T.F. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Jun 3 2010, 08:00 AM~17684405
> *FOUND THIS IN ANOTHER TOPIC, :0  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :0 :0


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Jun 5 2010, 08:39 PM~17705623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*  REAL CLEAN MANA*


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Quick question, Can you run 13x7 or 14x7 reversed on a stock big body rear without rubbing issues? It looks as if most of the big bodies are running x7's. Any help is greatly appreciated. :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Jun 5 2010, 08:39 PM~17705623
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hey I know this ride, This ride belongs to a guy as my daughter said "with really pretty hair" :roflmao: :roflmao: 







What up Big Mana, I see you Homie


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Jun 5 2010, 08:39 PM~17705623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


das how hawaiian :thumbsup:


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cfb8595_@Jun 5 2010, 11:05 PM~17705829
> *:happysad: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1993-FLEETW...a0799d5b8#v4-35
> :roflmao:
> *


:barf: :roflmao:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 6 2010, 11:07 PM~17712696
> *Quick question, Can you run 13x7 or 14x7 reversed on a stock big body rear without rubbing issues? It looks as if most of the big bodies are running x7's.  Any help is greatly appreciated.  :biggrin:
> *


13x7 or 14x7 Daytons & Zeniths
13x5.5 or 14x6 Chinas, unless you're lucky.

For more info, check 13s on Big Body Fleetwoods thread.


----------



## KABRON (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Oct 22 2008, 08:27 PM~11946608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 WHERE CAN I GET THAT GRILL


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

ttt for them lacs


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KABRON_@Jun 8 2010, 01:15 AM~17724635
> *WHERE CAN I GET THAT GRILL
> *


X2


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeville_@Jun 8 2010, 02:45 AM~17724785
> *ttt for them lacs
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

Im runing 13+7 chinas and it fine .


> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 7 2010, 02:21 PM~17718246
> *13x7 or 14x7 Daytons & Zeniths
> 13x5.5 or 14x6 Chinas, unless you're lucky.
> 
> ...


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 8 2010, 01:58 AM~17724835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are thoes standard 13 or 14


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Jun 8 2010, 10:25 AM~17727300
> *are thoes standard  13 or 14
> *


14s


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeville_@Jun 7 2010, 11:45 PM~17724785
> *ttt for them lacs
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

Spinning continental kit...


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeville_@Jun 8 2010, 01:45 AM~17724785
> *ttt for them lacs
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: NICELY LAY'D IN THE REAR.. :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Pxh0kmMxU6A&feature


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by biggboy+Jun 6 2010, 02:18 PM~17708782-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 7 2010, 10:35 AM~17715230
> *das how hawaiian :thumbsup:
> *


Much appreciation u guys! :biggrin:


----------



## Kaos806 (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Jun 5 2010, 09:39 PM~17705623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SAY HOMBOY WERE DID U GET THEM FENDER SKIRTS FROM..


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

just put rims on this one yesterday


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jun 8 2010, 12:10 PM~17728782
> *Spinning continental kit...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 wtf?i hate spinning rims but that shit is pretty tight.curious to see how that works inside.if i was from vegas id airbrush that like a roulette wheel.


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kaos806_@Jun 9 2010, 09:14 AM~17736422
> *SAY HOMBOY WERE DID U GET THEM FENDER SKIRTS FROM..
> *


THOSE LOOK LIKE THE ONES SKIM USE TO SALE


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 6 2010, 11:07 PM~17712696
> *Quick question, Can you run 13x7 or 14x7 reversed on a stock big body rear without rubbing issues? It looks as if most of the big bodies are running x7's.  Any help is greatly appreciated.  :biggrin:
> *


14x7s stock rear end and wheels are chinas


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jun 8 2010, 04:10 PM~17728782
> *Spinning continental kit...
> 
> 
> ...


*
hey volo you got anymore pics of this car i love it with the vogues, does it still have them..... *

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1phatmexican (Aug 27, 2003)

hey homies im looking for these if anybody has a set hit me up thanks..


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Jun 9 2010, 06:42 PM~17741063
> *14x7s stock rear end and wheels are chinas
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 10 2010, 10:27 PM~17755578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR LAC 95+Jun 8 2010, 08:58 AM~17725679-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's rare that they work.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 11 2010, 08:37 AM~17758644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Jun 3 2010, 08:56 AM~17684354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 11 2010, 09:37 AM~17758644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MY LADIES OLD BUCKET :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Jun 3 2010, 03:39 AM~17682779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


were can u get those led arrows?


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jun 11 2010, 09:49 PM~17760635
> *were can u get those led arrows?
> *


ebay.com


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## catfish801 (Dec 6, 2008)

here mine , still a project in the works 















































wanna paint it and pinstripe , a sytem , couple screens , and a 42 moonroof , with some custom interior but keep it stock look a little , and some bags or pumps havn't decided yet , i already got pumps on my cuttlas


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## lowriden (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Jun 13 2010, 03:20 PM~17774847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN Martian you should have kept that shit!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriden_@Jun 13 2010, 05:15 PM~17775104
> *DAMN Martian you should have kept that shit!!!  :biggrin:
> *


X29999,555654,993439 I tell him that everytime I see him


----------



## $mr blvd$ (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeville_@Jun 9 2010, 05:15 PM~17740826
> *just put rims on this one yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Jun 13 2010, 01:20 PM~17774847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LS_MONTE_87 (Oct 28, 2008)

:0


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

MAJESTICS CHICAGO


----------



## Slodessa (Feb 5, 2009)

I replaced computer on my 95 fleetwood and now the a/c won't blow cold air and it worked good before. It has an after market a/c compressor. Now they think it needs a/c control unit. Has anybody run into this problem?


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## Kid_Buick (Nov 11, 2009)

whats up everyone. I daily a stock 93 and got a new radio from another fleetwood and idk whats up but the radio is getting power but not playing. I heard something about maybe having to get the code for the radio cuz its an anti-theft thing that if the radio gets stolen it wont play unless you get the code for it?? If anyone can give me any info id appreciate it


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Kid_Buick_@Jun 14 2010, 05:03 AM~17780323
> *whats up everyone. I daily a stock 93 and got a new radio from another fleetwood and idk whats up but the radio is getting power but not playing. I heard something about maybe having to get the code for the radio cuz its an anti-theft thing that if the radio gets stolen it wont play unless you get the code for it?? If anyone can give me any info id appreciate it
> *


you have to take it in to a dealer to get the radio code.they do it in their computer with the vin number.you have to show that its your car usually by bringing the registration with you or they wont do it.


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

*FROM THIS FRIDAY IN HARBOR AREA*


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Jun 14 2010, 09:00 AM~17781893
> *FROM THIS FRIDAY IN HARBOR AREA
> 
> 
> ...


*BIG SPANK, ALWAYS PUTTING IT DOWN!!!!!!*
 :biggrin:  :h5: :h5:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriden+Jun 13 2010, 04:15 PM~17775104-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know....  But it was time to get my other car back... :biggrin: 










 
(it will be just as sick as the Lac when I'm done)


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Jun 14 2010, 09:00 AM~17781893
> *FROM THIS FRIDAY IN HARBOR AREA
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic...great angle.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84regal_@Jun 13 2010, 11:03 PM~17779066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass!!


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

....was on the ave last night watching all the shits going on (burn outs and gas hopping). this foo in an elco decides he wants to pull over in the red and park. then he decided he wants to back up and as he does he drifts out from the curb a lil bit. at this time a big body is gas hopping and drifting towards the elco. turns out the cadi side swiped the elco on the hop and kept going. the foo in the elco gets out and tells everyone, "he sideswiped me!". i look at him and tell him "what did you think was gonna happen when your out in the street?". "you don't see any other cars on the curb, do you?". foo looks around and gets back in his car and takes off in the direction of the cadi.

cadi 1
elco 0



:biggrin:


----------



## Kid_Buick (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Jun 14 2010, 09:38 AM~17781731
> *you have to take it in to a dealer to get the radio code.they do it in their computer with the vin number.you have to show that its your car usually by bringing the registration with you or they wont do it.
> *



Thanks a lot man. I got rid of the other stock one cuz it didnt play either but now im thinking that was a replacement too and i couldv just gotten the code but this ones got the CD player. FOR THE WIN


----------



## lowriden (Mar 24, 2009)

Anybody have an information on swapping a G-body rear into a 95 bigbody, has anyone done this, what mods have to be done...


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LS_MONTE_87_@Jun 13 2010, 04:49 PM~17776206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR POSTING OUR RIDE.


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Jun 13 2010, 08:59 AM~17773197
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hard!!!! hard!!!! hard!!!! pics :thumbsup:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 10 2010, 11:27 PM~17755578
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lovin the color!!!!!! dammit :thumbsup: :thumbsup: makes me want a big body!!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Jun 15 2010, 06:56 AM~17791444
> *lovin the color!!!!!! dammit  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: makes me want a big body!!!
> *


Thanks alot Homie!!!


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriden_@Jun 14 2010, 06:13 PM~17786098
> *Anybody have an information on swapping a G-body rear into a 95 bigbody, has anyone done this, what mods have to be done...
> *


WHY WOULD YOU DOWNGRADE YOUR REAR END ???


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Jun 14 2010, 10:00 AM~17781893
> *FROM THIS FRIDAY IN HARBOR AREA
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriden_@Jun 14 2010, 08:13 PM~17786098
> *Anybody have an information on swapping a G-body rear into a 95 bigbody, has anyone done this, what mods have to be done...
> *


There's a whole thread about it in the Hydraulics section....


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 15 2010, 10:16 AM~17791928
> *There's a whole thread about it in the Hydraulics section....
> *


Rearend Topic

Searched, found, and posted in less than a minute.


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 15 2010, 08:03 AM~17791835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriden (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 15 2010, 09:24 AM~17791626
> *WHY WOULD YOU DOWNGRADE YOUR REAR END ???
> *


just asking a question homie, I heard of people doing this so the tires don't rub


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Jun 14 2010, 06:50 PM~17784871
> *I know....   But it was time to get my other car back... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)

NICE


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriden_@Jun 15 2010, 07:46 PM~17796878
> *just asking a question homie, I heard of people doing this so the tires don't rub
> *


It can be done, and relatively simply. Check that thread, but basically you just have to extend the uppers like an inch and a half.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriden_@Jun 15 2010, 05:46 PM~17796878
> *just asking a question homie, I heard of people doing this so the tires don't rub
> *


I'VE NEVER HEARD OF ANY 1 DOING IT WITH A G-BODY REAR END .
EASIEST THING TO DO IS BUY REAL DAYTONS & THERE IS NO RUBBING .


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 16 2010, 09:30 AM~17802563
> *I'VE NEVER HEARD OF ANY 1 DOING IT WITH A G-BODY REAR END .
> *


:scrutinize: REALLY? *REALLY???* :|


I mean, it's been mentioned several times in this thread, and several other threads have been posted about it, including the "Official Big Body Rearend Topic," which I posted a link to. And I know you're not a newb to the big bodies, so... :dunno:


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

ttt


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 16 2010, 08:45 AM~17803034
> *:scrutinize: REALLY?  REALLY??? :|
> I mean, it's been mentioned several times in this thread, and several other threads have been posted about it, including the "Official Big Body Rearend Topic," which I posted a link to.  And I know you're not a newb to the big bodies, so... :dunno:
> *


I RECALL NEWER ( 95 ) IMPALA REAR ENDS & FORD 9 INCH MENTIONED , BUT
NOT G-BODY'S . I MUST HAVE SKIMMED RIGHT PAST THAT PART IF IT WAS IN HERE .


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Jun 11 2010, 05:42 PM~17763058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

TTT FOR THE BIG BODIES!!! 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 11 2010, 09:37 AM~17758644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love this color!


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by La Fa '08_@Jun 18 2010, 08:09 AM~17823588
> *I love this color!
> *


xs2 the whole car is sick,thats its a girls is even better :thumbsup:


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

ttt


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Almost done :biggrin:

got to hide the rest of the wires and itll be done


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Jun 19 2010, 04:00 AM~17830721
> *Almost done :biggrin:
> 
> got to hide the rest of the wires and itll be done
> ...


Looks good.


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

Just bought it from a guy whose getting married with 52,000 OG miles


----------



## Bettysue (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

TO ALL MY CADDY BROTHERS....


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 20 2010, 10:48 AM~17838402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## claudio1433 (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## E-Town520 (Dec 19, 2008)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 16 2010, 06:01 PM~17806966
> *I RECALL NEWER ( 95 ) IMPALA REAR ENDS & FORD 9 INCH MENTIONED , BUT
> NOT G-BODY'S . I MUST HAVE SKIMMED RIGHT PAST THAT PART IF IT WAS IN HERE .
> *


I know that Impala rear would have to be shortened too, not to mention the 3 channel ABS doesn't jive with the Fleetwood's 4 channel ABS.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TX-Klique_@Jun 19 2010, 04:40 PM~17833305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 My first Fleetwood had 52k miles on it when I bought it...almost 10 years ago. :wow:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 18 2010, 02:36 PM~17825566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS!!!!!!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 21 2010, 08:49 AM~17844307
> *:0 My first Fleetwood had 52k miles on it when I bought it...almost 10 years ago. :wow:
> *



got my 94" in 98" w/ 22k and payed 20k for it.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 21 2010, 10:10 AM~17844423
> *got my 94" in 98" w/ 22k and payed 20k for it.
> *


FRANKIE, THATS CAUSE YOUR A BALLER :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 21 2010, 11:10 AM~17844423
> *got my 94" in 98" w/ 22k and payed 20k for it.
> *


:yes: That was about the going rate in '01 when I bought mine, but I beat the guy down to $11,XXX. :cheesy:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 21 2010, 10:22 AM~17844916
> *:yes: That was about the going rate in '01 when I bought mine, but I beat the guy down to $11,XXX. :cheesy:
> *


I GOT MINE FOR 12G'S IN 02 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Jun 21 2010, 06:20 PM~17849543
> *I GOT MINE FOR 12G'S IN 02 :biggrin:
> *


I got my 95 in 02 for 8g's off the lot, cash, tax & lic included. had 88 thousand on it.


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jun 21 2010, 12:33 AM~17842968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: this one looks good nice color


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jun 21 2010, 12:33 AM~17842968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Did you buy this ride off a guy in Eloy name Jocky?


----------



## E-Town520 (Dec 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@Jun 21 2010, 06:54 PM~17849939
> *:thumbsup: this one looks good nice color
> *


thanks



> *Did you buy this ride off a guy in Eloy name Jocky?*


yea I did


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Jun 21 2010, 09:42 PM~17851334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Jun 21 2010, 07:34 PM~17849690
> *I got my 95 in 02 for 8g's off the lot, cash, tax & lic included. had 88 thousand on it.
> *


I got my 95 in 2005 from a local auction for $900 (it was a rainy day, and the day of the auction the car did not start! bad starter, but I had started it the day before! :biggrin: ) but it had 130K miles other than that it was clean as hell.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MY LADIES CADDY POSTED UP READY TO CRUISE


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jun 21 2010, 10:00 AM~17844367
> *BAD ASS!!!!!!
> *



appreciate it...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 22 2010, 03:29 PM~17856495
> *appreciate it...
> 
> 
> ...


now if u can just bring it out of retirement! :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 22 2010, 05:11 PM~17858259
> *now if u can just bring it out of retirement! :biggrin:
> *



thats a recent picture... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 22 2010, 02:51 PM~17855662
> *MY LADIES CADDY POSTED UP READY TO CRUISE
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Jun 21 2010, 09:01 PM~17851511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like Paul and Alex finished it? Pics of the trunk? I see Alex's ride peeking out right there. Damn this makes me miss mine, love that factory color/top! :tears:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Jun 21 2010, 07:34 PM~17849690
> *I got my 95 in 02 for 8g's off the lot, cash, tax & lic included. had 88 thousand on it.
> *


 :0 YOU CAME UP. MINE HAD 76,XXX MILES ON IT, IT WAS THE CHEAPEST 1 AT THE TIME FOR IT'S CONDITION. THERE WASN'T VERY MANY FOR SALE AROUND HERE AT THAT TIME. :happysad:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Jun 22 2010, 07:09 PM~17860671
> *:0 YOU CAME UP.  MINE HAD 76,XXX MILES ON IT, IT WAS THE CHEAPEST 1 AT THE TIME FOR IT'S CONDITION.  THERE WASN'T VERY MANY FOR SALE AROUND HERE AT THAT TIME.  :happysad:
> *


yeah but it was an east coast car.  it had a little rust on the rear end, front suspension and exhaust.


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

Anyone got an all chrome eg grille for sale?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

From and OLD topic of mine somebody bumped. :wow:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 23 2010, 09:25 AM~17864465
> *From and OLD topic of mine somebody bumped. :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


they do look good with 20s or 22s but you gotta roll 13s or 14s. I dont mind seeing others roll em with big wires tho. :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Jun 1 2010, 09:45 PM~17669188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


people are talking about good deals on fleets

this here my homies he bought for under 2 grand all stock at an auction with 60k miles just needed the hood repainted and a new drivers seat cover. :wow: 

MIne i got a triple black 110k miles 96 for 3 grand everything worked even the cd player :biggrin:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

Anyone know if 175 70r 14 tires will rub on a 94 fleetwood? If so how do I correct the problem


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

Does anybody know which store bought chrome alternator fits a 96 fleetwood........... Thanks


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## LS_MONTE_87 (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Jun 23 2010, 06:25 PM~17869762
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jun 23 2010, 03:33 PM~17867661
> *Anyone know if 175 70r 14 tires will rub on a 94 fleetwood? If so how do I correct the problem
> *



What rims you running...


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 23 2010, 11:18 PM~17872635
> *What rims you running...
> *


Some 14x6 chinas I just test fit them yesterday had to grind down the clips in the back now I'm ridin smooth as hell thanx though and your lac is lookin clean haven't seen it in a while too


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jun 23 2010, 03:02 PM~17866851
> *they do look good with 20s or 22s but you gotta roll 13s or 14s.  I dont mind seeing others roll em with big wires tho.  :biggrin:
> *


I liked the look of the 20s, but 22s IMO look too big on these cars. 17s and Vogues looked great. I've had 13s on that blue one for a couple years now though.


----------



## BIGMAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 15 2010, 07:55 AM~17791793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jun 24 2010, 02:53 AM~17873300
> *Some 14x6 chinas I just test fit them yesterday had to grind down the clips in the back now I'm ridin smooth as hell thanx though and your lac is lookin clean haven't seen it in a while too
> *



yeah, you always have to cut them clips off.... if you do get some rubbing check the handles from the skirts, but you should be good.... appreciate it, its been a while since i drove it, but brought it back out again.... Post a pic of your lac.... i believe its the same color mine used to be....


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

homeboys old lac


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Jun 23 2010, 08:25 PM~17869762
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

My boys lac :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

* This goes out too everyone Pushen a Fleetwood *

This song makes me miss my BigBody Im gonna have 2 get another 1 someday


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 24 2010, 02:36 PM~17877729
> * This goes out too everyone Pushen a Fleetwood
> 
> This song makes me miss my BigBody Im gonna have 2 get another 1 someday
> ...


wicked tune :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Jun 23 2010, 06:25 PM~17869762
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


badass!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

What psi are you guys rollin your 13's at? i got 35 in them now but the tire looks low as hell :dunno:


----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 24 2010, 03:52 PM~17878652
> *What psi are you guys rollin your 13's at? i got 35 in them now but the tire looks low as hell :dunno:
> *


Its cuz your a big boy dawg :biggrin: just messing with you..I like to use 40 psi on mines


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 24 2010, 05:52 PM~17878652
> *What psi are you guys rollin your 13's at? i got 35 in them now but the tire looks low as hell :dunno:
> *


i put 50 :biggrin: on all my 13s


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 24 2010, 02:36 PM~17877729
> * This goes out too everyone Pushen a Fleetwood
> 
> This song makes me miss my BigBody Im gonna have 2 get another 1 someday
> ...


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 24 2010, 04:52 PM~17878652
> *What psi are you guys rollin your 13's at? i got 35 in them now but the tire looks low as hell :dunno:
> *


I USUALLY PUT 60!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## MCREN (Jun 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Jun 23 2010, 06:25 PM~17869762
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Fuckin sick shit memo :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer+Jun 24 2010, 10:02 AM~17875472-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WUT UP REN? THANKS HOMIE


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 24 2010, 09:54 AM~17875412
> *yeah, you always have to cut them clips off.... if you do get some rubbing check the handles from the skirts, but you should be good.... appreciate it, its been a while since i drove it, but brought it back out again.... Post a pic of your lac.... i believe its the same color mine used to be....
> 
> 
> ...



MY LAC


CLICK ON PICS TO EXPAND


----------



## MCREN (Jun 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Jun 24 2010, 09:50 PM~17881221
> *:biggrin:
> THANKS  :biggrin:
> WUT UP REN? THANKS HOMIE
> *


Nothing mane just been chilling workin on the monte little by little


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jun 24 2010, 11:03 PM~17881346
> *MY LAC
> 
> 
> ...



looks good... aint nothing like a big body...


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 24 2010, 11:05 PM~17881850
> *looks good... aint nothing like a big body...
> *


Hell yeah I'm ready to get my setup done already though hopefully before december if not shortly after


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chino_1+Jun 24 2010, 05:03 PM~17878710-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

coo thanks fellas


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 24 2010, 04:52 PM~17878652
> *What psi are you guys rollin your 13's at? i got 35 in them now but the tire looks low as hell :dunno:
> *


run mine at 50


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@Jun 25 2010, 09:40 PM~17888787
> *run mine at 50
> *


:yes:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

NOEL'S, FROM ISLANDERS CAR CLUB


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Jun 23 2010, 07:25 PM~17869762
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: bad fuckin murals


----------



## gordoloc213 (Nov 13, 2005)

almost done . .


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

TTT


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordoloc213_@Jun 26 2010, 05:29 PM~17894691
> *almost done . .
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0


----------



## gordoloc213 (Nov 13, 2005)

some more . . .


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordoloc213_@Jun 26 2010, 07:20 PM~17895262
> *some more . .  .
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER SGV (Sep 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

PICS I TOOK AT THE MIAMI MAJESTICS YESTERDAY SUNDAY....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

L.I.F.E


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 28 2010, 01:12 PM~17906684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


veryyyyyyyyyyyyyyy nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 28 2010, 04:47 PM~17908036
> *veryyyyyyyyyyyyyyy nice!!!!!!!!!!
> *



hey dave i got more pics in my topic link below :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 28 2010, 05:43 PM~17909056
> *hey dave i got more pics in my topic link below  :biggrin:
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

> PICS I TOOK AT THE MIAMI MAJESTICS YESTERDAY SUNDAY....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 28 2010, 01:47 PM~17908036
> *veryyyyyyyyyyyyyyy nice!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THANK YOU HOMIE


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> > PICS I TOOK AT THE MIAMI MAJESTICS YESTERDAY SUNDAY....
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

about to get this put on.....











hopefully this solves my problems


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 24 2010, 11:54 AM~17875412
> *yeah, you always have to cut them clips off.... if you do get some rubbing check the handles from the skirts, but you should be good.... appreciate it, its been a while since i drove it, but brought it back out again.... Post a pic of your lac.... i believe its the same color mine used to be....
> 
> 
> ...


Hey man, is that taupe? I just got another Cad that looks like that color.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 24 2010, 06:52 PM~17878652
> *What psi are you guys rollin your 13's at? i got 35 in them now but the tire looks low as hell :dunno:
> *


I run about 55 psi in my 13s.


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> > PICS I TOOK AT THE MIAMI MAJESTICS YESTERDAY SUNDAY....
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Bobby65 (Feb 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 15 2010, 08:25 AM~17791999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks 4 pic of my ride first show with it :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT FOR THA LACS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigbodylac_@Jun 29 2010, 09:33 PM~17922610
> *TTT FOR THA LACS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *



X2!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@Jun 30 2010, 01:16 PM~17926439
> *X2!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



X 93 :biggrin:


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 28 2010, 10:12 AM~17906684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those lights look sick but damn thats a big pull card for the police :biggrin:


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 28 2010, 10:11 AM~17906672
> *PICS I TOOK AT THE MIAMI MAJESTICS YESTERDAY SUNDAY....
> 
> 
> ...


i wonder where he found those clear rear bumper lights at?i want some :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Jun 30 2010, 01:36 PM~17926612
> *i wonder where he found those clear rear bumper lights at?i want some :biggrin:
> *



*NOPE HE ACTUALLY GOLD LEAF THEM........ :biggrin: 

NEXT TIME ILL TAKE A CLOSER PICS.....*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*OH I ALMOST FORGOT HE GOLD LEAF HIS WHITE WALLS TOO.......*












:biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 1 2010, 05:19 AM~17933778
> *OH I ALMOST FORGOT HE GOLD LEAF HIS WHITE WALLS TOO.......
> 
> 
> ...


Thats some hot shit right there :0


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Jul 1 2010, 07:57 PM~17939187
> *Thats some hot shit right there :0
> *



actually i found out his *AND







*


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

is there any way to ride 14x7 in the rear?


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Jul 1 2010, 07:19 AM~17933778-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dayton, Zenith, luck, or shorten rearend.


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 2 2010, 08:00 AM~17943869
> *Maybe it's just the picture, but they just look like dirty whitewalls to me. :happysad:
> Dayton, Zenith, luck, or shorten rearend.
> *


YOU A HATER ASS BITCH *****... :0  :0


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jul 2 2010, 10:48 AM~17944624
> *YOU A HATER ASS BITCH *****... :0    :0
> *


 :drama: :drama:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jul 2 2010, 09:48 AM~17944624
> *YOU A HATER ASS BITCH *****... :0    :0
> *


wats up stn in this mutha fuka....


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 2 2010, 10:00 AM~17943869
> *Maybe it's just the picture, but they just look like dirty whitewalls to me. :happysad:
> Dayton, Zenith, luck, or shorten rearend.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## lime mojito (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MY OLD 93 CADDY..MEMBERS ONLY..CC...SAN DIEGO..TTMFT...


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Jul 5 2010, 09:24 AM~17963481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lime mojito_@Jul 3 2010, 07:53 PM~17955336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: thats clean


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@May 31 2010, 09:51 PM~17660046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 lay'n frame with hydraulic's any body else doing it ?????? uffin:


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

Is there a way to stop the 13s from scrapping in the back??


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@Jul 5 2010, 12:42 PM~17964714
> *lay'n frame with hydraulic's any body else doing it ?????? uffin:
> *


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jul 2 2010, 11:48 AM~17944624
> *YOU A HATER ASS BITCH *****... :0    :0
> *


Not at all, I thought it looked like a dirty white wall too. I like the idea, but yeah it would probably be something you would have to see in person. It has that yellow look to it in the picture.


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 31 2010, 05:53 PM~17656911
> *part 1
> 
> 
> ...


I FUCKING <span style=\'color:red\'>*♥* THIS ONE!</span> :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 6 2010, 02:10 PM~17974514
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>LINK TO TOPIC*
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=522174&st=180
> [/b]


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

sold my old one here is the next


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS CC JEFE DE JEFES


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Can anybody tell me what causes the interior lights to stay on when you are driving? My interior lights won't go off when the doors are closed and the car is running.


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Finally got around to posting these




























Got more that I will post later


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Jul 8 2010, 09:08 PM~17998354
> *Can anybody tell me what causes the interior lights to stay on when you are driving?  My interior lights won't go off when the doors are closed and the car is running.
> *



And that crazy shit with the door locks that stop locking when ur driving


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

I saw that there is a fuse for the cigarette lighter that might need to be changed for the lights


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Damn, I need to start looking for parts again just to have them. :wow: 


http://kansascity.craigslist.org/pts/1800579228.html
Big Body Moldings
Date: 2010-06-19, 3:01PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

have two right rear quarter moldings for sale for 1993-1996 cadillac fleetwood brougham, starting at $250.00-$325.00 

leave me your phone number, and I will get back with you in a timely manner. 

email:[email protected] 

I use paypal for payment, I sell and ship state to state


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

SOME PICS I TOOK OF THE HOMIES


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

looking to add rims if i go with 13x7 and 13x5.5

will they fit in front with no cutting?


and if i go with 14 whats a good size tire


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Jul 10 2010, 11:44 AM~18010114
> *SOME PICS I TOOK OF THE HOMIES
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Jul 8 2010, 09:50 PM~17998815
> *Finally got around to posting these
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN LOOK AT THOSE LOVELY LADYS... I DIGG THE 2 TOWARDS THE LEFT ON THE TOP PIC, AND THE BLONDE AT THE BOTTOM..... SONSOOO :0 :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

Low Lifes 818


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@Jul 11 2010, 09:55 PM~18021283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN... PEEP THAT ZENITH ALL TUCKED IN... BUMPER TO THE FLOOR... GOTTA LOVE IT


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

<span style='color:blue'>*CHICAGO*


----------



## gordoloc213 (Nov 13, 2005)

e&g grill for sale . . . 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=551039


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

IM LOOKING FOR 4 CHROME CAPS ONLY NOT ALLOY MONEY IN HAND HIT ME UP OR SEND A PM 714-371-5654 MIKE 

:wow: 








I NEED 4 OF THESE THANKS


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Jun 29 2010, 01:18 PM~17916916
> *about to get this put on.....
> 
> 
> ...



I used the MSD Upgrade and it was only $50 more than OEM and better internal parts.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@Jul 12 2010, 12:55 AM~18021283
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*STOP TEASING :twak: MORE PICS PLEASE......* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad+Jul 2 2010, 10:00 AM~17943869-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe it looks better in person. Just has that yellow look in the picture. Otherwise the car is sick.


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@Jul 11 2010, 09:55 PM~18021283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic!


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

THANKS HOMIE


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@Jul 12 2010, 12:27 PM~18024113
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: now a closer pic....


----------



## gordoloc213 (Nov 13, 2005)

almost finished . . .


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

you kept the same leafing? :wow:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordoloc213_@Jul 12 2010, 01:27 PM~18026624
> *almost finished . . .
> 
> 
> ...


damn it got a redo, looks good im suprised its still going how many miles are on that thing?


----------



## gordoloc213 (Nov 13, 2005)

got rebuilt ill be throwing some paint and chrome on the motor


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@Jul 12 2010, 09:27 AM~18024113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@Jul 11 2010, 09:55 PM~18021283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@Jul 12 2010, 09:27 AM~18024113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

:wow: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: sweet!


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@Jul 12 2010, 12:27 PM~18024113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## S.O.S._903 (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## inkpusher504 (Jun 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gordoloc213_@Jun 26 2010, 07:20 PM~17895262
> *some more . .  .
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@Jul 12 2010, 08:05 PM~18030156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*OH MY!!!! :wow: :0 
THAT'S MY NEW DESKTOP BACKROUND!*
:boink: :h5: :h5: :boink:


----------



## SharkTank (May 17, 2010)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@Jul 12 2010, 11:05 PM~18030156
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: BADASS


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@Jul 12 2010, 08:05 PM~18030156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@Jul 12 2010, 10:05 PM~18030156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAN THAT THING IS BAD! :thumbsup:


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

:biggrin: THANKS


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Jul 12 2010, 12:21 AM~18022150
> *IM LOOKING FOR 4 CHROME CAPS ONLY NOT ALLOY MONEY IN HAND HIT ME UP OR SEND A PM 714-371-5654 MIKE
> 
> :wow:
> ...


STILL LOOKING :wow:


----------



## 81 Cutlass Supreme (Jun 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Jul 13 2010, 02:27 AM~18032487
> *OH MY!!!!  :wow:  :0
> THAT'S MY NEW DESKTOP BACKROUND!
> :boink:    :h5:  :h5: :boink:
> *


x2


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

*BLUE BALLZ*


----------



## 81 Cutlass Supreme (Jun 17, 2007)

My Brand New BABY ...got this one in san antonio this past weekend. THIS ONES GANNA BE A SHOW CAR FO SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 Cutlass Supreme_@Jul 13 2010, 03:37 PM~18036021
> *My Brand New BABY ...got this one in san antonio this past weekend. THIS ONES GANNA BE A SHOW CAR FO SHOW  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: 


CLEAN!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@Jul 12 2010, 08:05 PM~18030156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass!!


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

>


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@Jul 12 2010, 08:05 PM~18030156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


More picture! Pls


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NL SUELO_@Jul 12 2010, 01:50 AM~18021629
> *<span style='color:blue'>CHICAGO
> 
> 
> ...


Are you running 14x6's at all corners? :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> [/quote
> 
> That lays out nicely. :nicoderm:


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

I have '93 Fleetwood parts for sale. PM me with requests. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Jul 14 2010, 06:16 PM~18048503
> *More picture! Pls
> *





























:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

THATS N!CE R!GHT THERE....

! LOVE COCA!NE WH!TE.......*


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@Jul 14 2010, 11:29 PM~18050787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: 

TTT!!! That's clean Bro!


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

THANKS :cheesy:


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@Jul 14 2010, 11:29 PM~18050787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@Jul 15 2010, 02:29 AM~18050787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :nicoderm: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93CADILLAQ (Mar 14, 2005)

I've been surfing the web for a chrome waterpump for my 93 fleetwood but can't seem to find the right one for the car, so I was wondering if anybody on here has had any luck on finding one before and could point me in the right direction, thanks!


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 14 2010, 08:36 PM~18048671
> *Are you running 14x6's at all corners? :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


yes homie thats the way to go


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

CLEAN ASS RIDE DOGG!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by S.O.S.85cutty_@Jul 12 2010, 10:43 PM~18031870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderg12_@Jul 15 2010, 02:46 PM~18055941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THANKS DOGG!!!*  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@Jul 14 2010, 11:29 PM~18050787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Jul 15 2010, 10:08 AM~18053587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


crazy jackstand you have there :biggrin:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@Jul 14 2010, 11:29 PM~18050787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:     THE ASS LAYS OUT NICE


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Jul 14 2010, 08:52 PM~18049457
> *I have '93 Fleetwood parts for sale. PM me with requests. Thanks in advance.
> *



WUZ UP HOMIE U STILL GOT THEM FANS AND ARE THEY WORKING?? LET ME KNOW. THANKS


----------



## Hydrorida63 (Jul 17, 2007)

That lock up in the front is sick what you gotta do to sit like that!? That shit is hard wanna make my fleetwood lock out like that so you can see my chrome help a fellow lowrider out whats the secret???? :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Jul 15 2010, 11:08 AM~18053587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 at the junkyard i see alot of good stuff :biggrin:


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Jul 15 2010, 07:04 PM~18058294
> *:0 at the junkyard i see alot of good stuff :biggrin:
> *


huh that does look like the junkyard :biggrin: that car doesnt belong there,ive seen worse on the street


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93CADILLAQ_@Jul 15 2010, 01:27 PM~18054712
> *I've been surfing the web for a chrome waterpump for my 93 fleetwood but can't seem to find the right one for the car, so I was wondering if anybody on here has had any luck on finding one before and could point me in the right direction, thanks!
> *


i took mine off and polished tha fuck outta it. they shine up real nice :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93CADILLAQ_@Jul 15 2010, 01:27 PM~18054712
> *I've been surfing the web for a chrome waterpump for my 93 fleetwood but can't seem to find the right one for the car, so I was wondering if anybody on here has had any luck on finding one before and could point me in the right direction, thanks!
> *


i took mine off and polished tha fuck outta it. they shine up real nice :biggrin:


----------



## sicksided (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93CADILLAQ_@Jul 15 2010, 01:27 PM~18054712
> *I've been surfing the web for a chrome waterpump for my 93 fleetwood but can't seem to find the right one for the car, so I was wondering if anybody on here has had any luck on finding one before and could point me in the right direction, thanks!
> *


if your looking at buying a polished or chrome water pump already done the only place ive found was street and performance, they can do what ever you want and carry a stock of polished and chrome parts on hand, very spendy though (their very proud of their stuff, you can check out an online catalog at:
www.hotrodlane.cc 
or call them and order a catalog like i did at:
479-394-5711, lots of stuff in it from LT'S, LS'S, BB, AND SB CHEVY, FORD, AND DODGE


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93CADILLAQ_@Jul 15 2010, 01:27 PM~18054712
> *I've been surfing the web for a chrome waterpump for my 93 fleetwood but can't seem to find the right one for the car, so I was wondering if anybody on here has had any luck on finding one before and could point me in the right direction, thanks!
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=363672


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NL SUELO_@Jul 15 2010, 04:58 PM~18054959
> *yes homie thats the way to go
> *


Nice brother, I'm thinking of doing the same, since I have a lead to a set of real clean all chrome Z's for cheap. I was thinking of running new 5.20's on them. Did yours fit right on without any grinding? 


Here's my 95, this bitch is like factory new garaged kept for 15 years. Just hit 100k on the clock and like I said like factory new.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Jul 13 2010, 11:03 AM~18035245
> *BLUE BALLZ
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 16 2010, 07:49 AM~18060771
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


*WUTS GOOD "CADILLAC D"* :wave: :h5: :h5:


----------



## califas (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 16 2010, 09:46 AM~18060745
> *Nice brother, I'm thinking of doing the same, since I have a lead to a set of real clean all chrome Z's for cheap.  I was thinking of running new 5.20's on them.  Did yours fit right on without any grinding?
> Here's my 95, this bitch is like factory new garaged kept for 15 years. Just hit 100k on the clock and like I said like factory new.
> 
> ...


real nice homie :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Jul 16 2010, 08:53 AM~18060803
> *WUTS GOOD "CADILLAC D"  :wave:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


Nothing too much just trying to get this lac ready for vegas. Its been down all year so i cant wait to get it back out. I see you got Blue Balls looking good!


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrorida63_@Jul 15 2010, 07:54 PM~18058193
> *That lock up in the front is sick what you gotta do to sit like that!? That shit is hard wanna make my fleetwood lock out like that so you can see my chrome help a fellow lowrider out whats the secret???? :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)

x3


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey guys I got a question, everybody says to roll with D's or Zenith's to avoid rubbing but you can put on chinas & just shave off the clips inside the fender. Well on my '95 I don't have springs in the back so I can't put spacers to keep them from rubbing. Will Roadsters rub too much without springs? Do I HAVE to get D's or Zenith's? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

A FEW FINISH TOUCHES ON MY 93 FLEETWOOD "COUNTY BLUES" IN THE WORKS.


































































































































HOPE YOU FELLAS LIKE IT.. ITS GETTING THERE.. :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Jun 29 2010, 01:18 PM~17916916
> *about to get this put on.....
> 
> 
> ...



this opti works great :biggrin:


----------



## vsyogig (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## vsyogig (Dec 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 16 2010, 08:46 AM~18060745
> *Nice brother, I'm thinking of doing the same, since I have a lead to a set of real clean all chrome Z's for cheap.  I was thinking of running new 5.20's on them.  Did yours fit right on without any grinding?
> Here's my 95, this bitch is like factory new garaged kept for 15 years. Just hit 100k on the clock and like I said like factory new.
> 
> ...


thats nice bro...


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

should i run these on my fleetwood ?let me here it


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 52 RAGTOP_@Jul 16 2010, 07:20 PM~18065604
> *should i run these on my fleetwood ?let me here it
> 
> 
> ...


might look good,i love those damn blinds.i thought about putting side curtains,like a bentley


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jul 16 2010, 04:34 PM~18064643
> *A FEW FINISH TOUCHES ON MY 93 FLEETWOOD "COUNTY BLUES" IN THE WORKS.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@Jul 17 2010, 12:05 AM~18067001
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


GRACIAS...


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

M&M'S ANYBODY?????


----------



## inkpusher504 (Jun 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jul 16 2010, 05:34 PM~18064643
> *A FEW FINISH TOUCHES ON MY 93 FLEETWOOD "COUNTY BLUES" IN THE WORKS.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: lookin good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Relacsn704 (Apr 5, 2010)

How do you get the DTS emblem to fit on a big body


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## FREE BUG!!! (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jul 16 2010, 05:34 PM~18064643
> *A FEW FINISH TOUCHES ON MY 93 FLEETWOOD "COUNTY BLUES" IN THE WORKS.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Really good,put some silver leaf in it.


----------



## 93CADILLAQ (Mar 14, 2005)




----------



## 93CADILLAQ (Mar 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Cadillac87+Jul 16 2010, 12:54 AM~18058984-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reponses!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Relacsn704_@Jul 17 2010, 06:40 PM~18071112
> *How do you get the DTS emblem to fit on a big body
> *


Oops wrong post :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@Jul 17 2010, 08:26 PM~18071707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pair of caddys


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 52 RAGTOP_@Jul 16 2010, 09:20 PM~18065604
> *should i run these on my fleetwood ?let me here it
> 
> 
> ...


 i like that idea.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jul 16 2010, 07:34 PM~18064643
> *A FEW FINISH TOUCHES ON MY 93 FLEETWOOD "COUNTY BLUES" IN THE WORKS.
> 
> 
> ...


Sick :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Relacsn704_@Jul 17 2010, 09:40 PM~18071112
> *How do you get the DTS emblem to fit on a big body
> *


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Jul 15 2010, 08:04 PM~18058294
> *:0 at the junkyard i see alot of good stuff :biggrin:
> *


purchased it, on my driveway now... gonna be the daily


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jul 18 2010, 07:19 AM~18073390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Relacsn704 (Apr 5, 2010)

can someone answer my question? does the dts emblem fit without any modifications


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Jul 18 2010, 06:15 AM~18073378
> *purchased it, on my driveway now... gonna be the daily
> *


wayto save one from bad things :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## $mr blvd$ (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

the new daily,1995 fleet


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Hard to capture on pix,but has some crazy pop in the sun,white magic pearl over factory wa8554 GM white,one ounce did the whole car.


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 16 2010, 08:46 AM~18060745
> *Nice brother, I'm thinking of doing the same, since I have a lead to a set of real clean all chrome Z's for cheap.  I was thinking of running new 5.20's on them.  Did yours fit right on without any grinding?
> Here's my 95, this bitch is like factory new garaged kept for 15 years. Just hit 100k on the clock and like I said like factory new.
> 
> ...


  THATS CLEAN AS HELL


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Nevermind the center cap on the booty kit,just threw it on to fill the hole,gonna order a new flat cap from e&g right away.


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jul 16 2010, 05:34 PM~18064643
> *A FEW FINISH TOUCHES ON MY 93 FLEETWOOD "COUNTY BLUES" IN THE WORKS.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jul 18 2010, 03:59 PM~18076326
> *the new daily,1995 fleet
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jul 18 2010, 07:07 PM~18076367
> *Nevermind the center cap on the booty kit,just threw it on to fill the hole,gonna order a new flat cap from e&g right away.
> 
> 
> ...



personally i like it......


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jul 18 2010, 06:07 PM~18076367
> *Nevermind the center cap on the booty kit,just threw it on to fill the hole,gonna order a new flat cap from e&g right away.
> 
> 
> ...



i like it to! thats cool


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jul 18 2010, 07:19 AM~18073390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nicccce fleet i love the color the gold and everything eles :thumbsup:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC+Jul 17 2010, 12:05 AM~18067001-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANK U FELLAS... MUCH APPRECIATED...


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Nice new daily lowdeville. :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 19 2010, 08:15 AM~18080843
> *Nice new daily lowdeville. :thumbsup:
> *


(Don't know how to multi-quote)but thanx for the feedback


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Jul 18 2010, 08:28 PM~18077590
> *i like it to! thats cool
> *


 :happysad: Just cut a 14"circle out the side of an old dryer,painted it to match the trim,put an old escalade emblem in the center,and the "chrome"ring is just that stick on body side moulding..... :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jul 18 2010, 06:07 PM~18076367
> *Nevermind the center cap on the booty kit,just threw it on to fill the hole,gonna order a new flat cap from e&g right away.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good man!


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 16 2010, 08:46 AM~18060745
> *Nice brother, I'm thinking of doing the same, since I have a lead to a set of real clean all chrome Z's for cheap.  I was thinking of running new 5.20's on them.  Did yours fit right on without any grinding?
> Here's my 95, this bitch is like factory new garaged kept for 15 years. Just hit 100k on the clock and like I said like factory new.
> 
> ...





NICE BIG BODY BUT CAN U SEND ME SOME MANGO :biggrin:


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Agent Orange (Dec 2, 2006)

question...can i put a 90 91 92 cadillac gastank on a newer big body?




























*??*


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS CC 
JEFE DE JEFES


----------



## 86ss1 (Feb 27, 2004)

hey all needed some info on a big body.. im looking at a 93 and the car has a half top on it.. dont really see em like that..was it a factory option? also it has marker lights on the quarters..he said it was a factory option..but once again never seen it.. thanks for info..


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

Did a few thangs to my ride, its been a while since I drove her can't wait


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Jul 19 2010, 09:00 PM~18088153
> *Did a few thangs to my ride, its been a while since I drove her can't wait
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie question how did u make the front window pannel look like that did u just paint them and throw clear??


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Jul 19 2010, 09:19 PM~18088426
> *nice homie question how did u make the front window pannel look like that did u just paint them and throw clear??
> *


Pretty much mayn, i was worried that the panels might crack but it turned out well....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 19 2010, 02:40 PM~18084309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAMMMMM HAMMMM HAAMMMMMMMMM!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 19 2010, 02:40 PM~18084309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is motivation im defenetly goin to ride with u when im done with my lac :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Jul 19 2010, 09:23 PM~18088477
> *Pretty much mayn, i was worried that the panels might crack but it turned out well....
> *


yea they look nice dawg but you wet sand it?


----------



## ADW702 (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Jul 19 2010, 09:00 PM~18088153
> *Did a few thangs to my ride, its been a while since I drove her can't wait
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Jul 19 2010, 09:29 PM~18088548
> *yea they look nice dawg but you wet sand it?
> *


No I was in too much of a hurry to get them in :biggrin: 
They look good as is....


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Jul 19 2010, 09:34 PM~18088603
> *No I was in too much of a hurry to get them in  :biggrin:
> They look good as is....
> *


yea they do homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: sorry but im goin to copy :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Jul 19 2010, 02:34 PM~18082624
> *NICE BIG BODY BUT CAN U SEND ME SOME MANGO :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jul 18 2010, 03:59 PM~18076326
> *the new daily,1995 fleet
> 
> 
> ...


thats looks wicked homie!!


----------



## Agent Orange (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Agent Orange_@Jul 19 2010, 06:02 PM~18084470
> *question...can i put a 90 91 92 cadillac gastank on a newer big body?
> 
> 
> ...




ANYONE KNOW....?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Jul 19 2010, 10:47 PM~18088779
> *yea they do homie  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: sorry but im goin to copy  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: They look nice!


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@Jul 14 2010, 11:29 PM~18050787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What size strokes you got in the front? did you do something different to get a higher lock up?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

my fleet at Scrape by the lake RO show last weekend








d







d







d







d







d


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

d







d







d


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 21 2010, 04:03 PM~18104721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm at a loss for words....


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

[email protected]


:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 


KING OF B!G BOD!ES.....


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@Jul 14 2010, 11:29 PM~18050787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: i like this caddy!!! its clean as fuck!!!


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 21 2010, 04:03 PM~18104721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


danm! :wow: :wow: :wow: the best bigbody


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 21 2010, 04:17 PM~18104845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Cadillac87_@Jul 21 2010, 05:31 PM~18105842
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: i like this caddy!!! its clean as fuck!!!
> *


thank's


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Jul 21 2010, 01:38 PM~18104029
> *What size strokes you got in the front? did you do something different to get a higher lock up?
> *


8'' strokes my arm's are ex 3''


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

That thing is unreal, Dave. Beyond words. Wish I could have made it to see the car in person.


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 16 2010, 09:46 AM~18060745
> *Nice brother, I'm thinking of doing the same, since I have a lead to a set of real clean all chrome Z's for cheap.  I was thinking of running new 5.20's on them.  Did yours fit right on without any grinding?
> Here's my 95, this bitch is like factory new garaged kept for 15 years. Just hit 100k on the clock and like I said like factory new.
> 
> ...


very nice homie, no need to grind nothing, i also want to put 5.20's on mine


----------



## RND GRAFFIX (Sep 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 21 2010, 03:17 PM~18104845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN! Beautiful car!


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 21 2010, 05:17 PM~18104845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn sickest lac out!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jul 19 2010, 12:33 PM~18082617
> *Looks good man!
> *


  
Thanx for the kit,big bodies need a booty kit


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Jul 21 2010, 05:02 PM~18104709-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think im going to put my lac away after seeing this one....GOOD DAM THIS ONE KILLING THE GAME. GOOD JOB HOMIE


----------



## hammysuperswitch (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 21 2010, 05:03 PM~18104721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Well i was going to put some pics of the trunk i just finished but after seeing all this i will wait till it not on the same page. looks so clean,very good work.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hammysuperswitch_@Jul 24 2010, 10:36 PM~18133563
> *Well i was going to put some pics of the trunk i just finished but after seeing all this i will wait till it not on the same page.  looks so clean,very good work.
> *


LOL!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:0


----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by olamite_@Mar 12 2007, 10:57 PM~7466567
> *couldnt find the 93-96 2dr fest so oh well
> 
> TOOK IT TO GET SMOGGED TODAY, GONNA REDO IT FOR SUMMER
> ...




must be nice........... :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

thanks guys for the good words on the fleet


----------



## hammysuperswitch (Feb 5, 2009)

OK as long as you stay off this one page then it's all cool.here's my trunk i just did a couple of days ago,with the help of my club brothers.tell me what ya'll guys think
thanx.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hammysuperswitch_@Jul 26 2010, 08:11 PM~18146781
> *OK as long as you stay off this one page then it's all cool.here's my trunk i just did a couple of days ago,with the help of my club brothers.tell me what ya'll guys think
> thanx.
> 
> ...


looks great!!! I like it


----------



## hammysuperswitch (Feb 5, 2009)

thanx alot


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 19 2010, 02:40 PM~18084309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 81 Cutlass Supreme (Jun 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jul 18 2010, 09:19 AM~18073390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*anybody know were i can get those tail light grills for my caddy?*


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

for sale, its in santa rosa california, bay area, make offers, no trades


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Jul 27 2010, 10:46 AM~18153248
> *for sale, its in santa rosa california, bay area, make offers, no trades
> 
> 
> ...


WATS WITH THE RIMS HOLDING IT UP?... IS IT AT THE JUNK YARD? :uh:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jul 27 2010, 01:28 PM~18154748
> *WATS WITH THE RIMS HOLDING IT UP?... IS IT AT THE JUNK YARD?  :uh:
> *


i bought from a impound, someone didnt claim it, towyard people took the rims....


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)

TTT for the LAKS.............. 


 :420:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## RIDDLER (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 Cutlass Supreme_@Jul 26 2010, 07:01 PM~18147349
> *anybody know were i can get those tail light grills for my caddy?
> *



x2


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 26 2010, 09:07 AM~18142193
> *thanks guys for the good words on the fleet
> *


sup dave ur caddy sure came out lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## LaCdOuT (Aug 1, 2004)

can any of the homies let me know real quick what size rear coil is best for the big bodies..i ordered a 2 ton pre cut from cce..would that be aright? my stocked of 4 years just snapped after i 3 wheeled..thanks


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Oct 17 2009, 10:14 AM~15386510-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAVE is you making VEGAS this year? lets me no Bro like to see you there.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Jul 28 2010, 12:55 AM~18161215
> *DAVE  is you making VEGAS  this year?  lets me no Bro like to see you there.
> *


ill see you there again bro, nice meeting you last year. we really gotta get the lacs out there and cruise that strip this year. as long as my car doesnt fuck up again :uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 28 2010, 07:48 AM~18161848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn. Who hit who?


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 28 2010, 01:11 AM~18161251
> *ill see you there again bro, nice meeting you last year. we really gotta get the lacs out there and cruise that strip this year. as long as my car doesnt fuck up again :uh:
> *


same here homie , gots to try and make this happen this year. only couple months away


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jul 28 2010, 09:14 AM~18162149
> *Damn.  Who hit who?
> *


From another thread. I think they just parked like that.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jul 28 2010, 12:44 AM~18160582
> *sup dave  ur caddy  sure came out lookin  good  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks Benny


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Jul 28 2010, 02:55 AM~18161215
> *DAVE  is you making VEGAS  this year?  lets me no Bro like to see you there.
> *


I will be in Vegas this year but not with my fleet though...I will go see you 1000% brother...Your fleet is top notch!!!


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad+Jul 28 2010, 04:48 AM~18161848-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## flossyb93 (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 Cutlass Supreme_@Jul 26 2010, 07:01 PM~18147349
> *anybody know were i can get those tail light grills for my caddy?
> *


i think jagster makes them they have a tread in classifieds other items


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

a lil pic of my 95 :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 28 2010, 01:30 PM~18164806
> *I will be in Vegas this year but not with my fleet though...I will go see you 1000% brother...Your fleet is top notch!!!
> *


X2 :0 See you Fleetwooders there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 28 2010, 09:20 PM~18168085
> *X2  :0 See you Fleetwooders there!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Jul 28 2010, 12:40 PM~18164367
> *same here homie , gots to try and make this happen this year. only couple months away
> *


i know and i dont even have my engine in yet :uh: always goes this way for vegas though


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 28 2010, 08:21 PM~18168766
> *i know and i dont even have my engine in yet :uh:  always goes this way for vegas though
> *


YESSIR , AINT NUTTIN BUT A COUPLE ALL NIGHTERS , A BBQ , THE HOMIES ,AND LOTS OF BEERS :yes:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Jul 28 2010, 10:49 PM~18170735
> *YESSIR , AINT NUTTIN BUT A COUPLE ALL NIGHTERS , A BBQ , THE HOMIES ,AND LOTS OF BEERS :yes:
> *


thats it! shit and ill be ready for vegas in no time


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 28 2010, 01:30 PM~18164806
> *I will be in Vegas this year but not with my fleet though...I will go see you 1000% brother...Your fleet is top notch!!!
> *


DAMM IT MAIN !!!!! Gots to see your lac in person..... I Think LRM SHOULD DO ANOTHER BEST OF CADDYS ADDITION , I know yo lac, raidersequal , parliament , lac of respect, and a few other fleetwoods , no dissrepect to other BIG BODY RYDERS. Will represent   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY..CC CADDY...SAN DIEGO CA..TTT


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

some pics i took


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Jul 29 2010, 01:04 AM~18170896
> *DAMM IT MAIN  !!!!! Gots to see your lac in person..... I Think LRM SHOULD DO ANOTHER BEST OF CADDYS ADDITION , I know yo lac, raidersequal , parliament , lac of respect,  and a few other fleetwoods , no dissrepect to other BIG BODY RYDERS. Will represent          :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


do not be shy to include yours in there cause it is TOP NOTCH!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Jul 28 2010, 11:04 PM~18170896
> *DAMM IT MAIN  !!!!! Gots to see your lac in person..... I Think LRM SHOULD DO ANOTHER BEST OF CADDYS ADDITION , I know yo lac, raidersequal , parliament , lac of respect,  and a few other fleetwoods , no dissrepect to other BIG BODY RYDERS. Will represent          :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Damn! Thanks alot! Its a honor just to have mine in that line up right there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Thebigmdover (Oct 22, 2009)

WHAT UP LAC OF RESPECT


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 29 2010, 07:03 AM~18172527
> *do not be shy to include yours in there cause it is TOP NOTCH!!
> *


THANKS BRO im just trying to represent for my FAMILY . MY CLUB , AND THE FUTURE OF THE GAME , my ass cant even leave the driveway wit out my 3 year old jumping in an tryin to hit a switch, and give props when props needs to be giving :thumbsup:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 29 2010, 07:29 AM~18172639
> *Damn! Thanks alot! Its a honor just to have mine in that line up right there!!!  :biggrin:
> *


np dogg .keep doing your thang. just lights a fire under peoples to git to gettin on they rides , even wit all this booshit economy going on. then us in the 602 gots to deal with these new disimagration bullshit. ASK ME FOR MY PAPERS SHERRIFF :nicoderm:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Jul 29 2010, 04:35 PM~18177490
> *np dogg .keep doing your thang.  just lights a fire under peoples to git to gettin on they rides , even wit all this booshit economy going on. then us in the 602 gots to deal with these new disimagration bullshit. ASK ME FOR MY PAPERS SHERRIFF  :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Jul 29 2010, 06:27 PM~18177406
> *THANKS BRO im just trying to represent for my FAMILY . MY  CLUB , AND THE FUTURE OF THE GAME , my ass cant even leave the driveway wit out my 3 year old jumping in an tryin to hit a switch,  and give props when props needs to be giving  :thumbsup:
> *


You deserve all the props brother for that great fleetwood you built...Seen it in Vegas last year and although a few others were very nice, yours was by far my favorite of the show


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 29 2010, 10:39 PM~18180535
> *:biggrin:
> *


Whats up Fleetwood King :biggrin:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Jul 28 2010, 11:04 PM~18170896
> *DAMM IT MAIN  !!!!! Gots to see your lac in person..... I Think LRM SHOULD DO ANOTHER BEST OF CADDYS ADDITION , I know yo lac, raidersequal , parliament , lac of respect,  and a few other fleetwoods , no dissrepect to other BIG BODY RYDERS. Will represent          :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro for adding me in there  but im no where near the levels of the rest of the other cars. i look up to those


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

"BOSS LIFE" NEW VISION C.C.


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

big body limo panels 
2dr conversion
who needs these?


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

how do yall lay out with the 13's? they hit the inside quater panels causing it to rub and not drop all the way down


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 24 2010, 11:42 AM~17289121
> *Dude said on the windows, not the doors. :uh:
> 
> Some people have ripped off that plastic.  There's aluminum underneath that you can polish, but it's a real bitch to strip off that plastic coating.  I've heard some people use tile remover...? :dunno:
> *


i want to try this,, but im unsure what to use to remove the plastic,or what to use to polish afterwards


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Jul 30 2010, 10:01 PM~18189869
> *i want to try this,, but im unsure what to use to remove the plastic,or what to use to polish afterwards
> 
> 
> ...


these were taken to the acid tank at the plater to strip the plastic, then polished and triple show plated...


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Jul 30 2010, 01:41 PM~18186444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i do pm me price


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 30 2010, 08:18 PM~18189994
> *these were taken to the acid tank at the plater to strip the plastic, then polished and triple show plated...
> *


  thanks bro,, looks real nice!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 30 2010, 05:14 PM~18187690
> *how do yall lay out with the 13's? they hit the inside quater panels causing it to rub and not drop all the way down
> *


Ride Zeniths or Daytons otherwise shorten the rear end


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 30 2010, 10:18 PM~18189994
> *these were taken to the acid tank at the plater to strip the plastic, then polished and triple show plated...
> *


I have been thinking to do the same was it hard to remove those pieces and did you remove all the black weather strips?


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

TTT


----------



## FREE BUG!!! (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jul 31 2010, 10:21 AM~18193166
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anymore pics of this one?


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Jul 31 2010, 08:42 PM~18195857
> *I have been thinking to do the same was it hard to remove those pieces and did you remove all the black weather strips?
> *


Roll the windows down(take your mirrors off if you have a 95 or 96),and they pull right off with a little persuasion.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jul 31 2010, 10:21 AM~18193166
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 21 2010, 04:03 PM~18104715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Badass


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville+Jul 18 2010, 03:59 PM~18076326-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Homie


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jul 18 2010, 04:07 PM~18076367
> *Nevermind the center cap on the booty kit,just threw it on to fill the hole,gonna order a new flat cap from e&g right away.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Aug 1 2010, 12:28 PM~18199178
> *Looks good Homie
> *


Thanx man


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Here's the pics you been looking for homie...you know who you are :biggrin:


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 30 2010, 08:18 PM~18189994
> *these were taken to the acid tank at the plater to strip the plastic, then polished and triple show plated...
> *


how much that shit run$? :wow:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Jul 31 2010, 10:37 AM~18193256
> *Ride Zeniths or Daytons otherwise shorten the rear end
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Aug 1 2010, 09:19 PM~18201446
> *Here's the  pics you been looking for homie...you know who you are  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Aug 2 2010, 07:51 AM~18204885
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Jul 29 2010, 01:04 AM~18170896
> *DAMM IT MAIN  !!!!! Gots to see your lac in person..... I Think LRM SHOULD DO ANOTHER BEST OF CADDYS ADDITION , I know yo lac, raidersequal , parliament , lac of respect,  and a few other fleetwoods , no dissrepect to other BIG BODY RYDERS. Will represent          :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



x2

i talked with Beto who is with Impalas Mag at the LRM show in KC and i jokingly told him they need to do a Caddy mag and he said they were thinking about getting one together ....i told him id be the first to subscribe :cheesy:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Aug 1 2010, 11:37 AM~18199213
> *Thanx man
> *


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Jun 29 2010, 01:18 PM~17916916
> *about to get this put on.....
> 
> 
> ...


how much was it?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Aug 2 2010, 03:24 PM~18207818
> *how much was it?
> *


Orileys auto sells them for 229 plus tax....summit and jegs start at 259 plus tax shipping and an extra handling charge


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

93-96 cadillac fleetwood 
full E & G shell top for sale $350 or obo....
and back bumper


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Jul 31 2010, 10:37 AM~18193256
> *Ride Zeniths or Daytons otherwise shorten the rear end
> *


This might not be the right forum to ask this, but does anyone know what some 13 and 14 inch regular chrome rims cost?


----------



## 661 west sider (Aug 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Jul 29 2010, 01:18 AM~18171675
> *some pics i took
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: clean caddy homie..


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Anyone know if the Hood on the 93-96 fleetwoods are the same as the roadmasters?? Was looking at them and they mount the same but I'm unsure of the front??


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

MY '95 FLEET


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

for anyone interested caddy parts cheap


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Aug 4 2010, 10:20 PM~18232720
> *MY '95 FLEET
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Nice Bro!! Looks Clean!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Wtb clean maroon steering wheel and airbag, prefer 94-96 but will take 93 style also


----------



## ebbenezer66 (Jul 19, 2010)

Thats a really nice car with a dream spec.  

_____________________________


Composite Doors
Front Doors


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 5 2010, 06:58 AM~18234897
> *Wtb clean maroon steering wheel and airbag, prefer 94-96 but will take 93 style also
> *


i have a passanger side airbag still good


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

93 DAILY


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Refined95_@Aug 5 2010, 12:54 AM~18233853
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Nice Bro!! Looks Clean!
> *


THANKS HOMIE.... IT GETS ALOT OF ATTENTION JUST SITTING ON 13'S... I EVEN GET THE ELDERLY PEOPLE COMING UP TO ME ASKING ABOUT IT :biggrin:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

COUPLE OLD PICTS I FOUND


----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Aug 5 2010, 03:32 PM~18237343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Aug 5 2010, 03:32 PM~18237343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man i aways loved this car, wasnt it for sale a while back?


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 5 2010, 04:26 PM~18238833
> *Man i aways loved this car, wasnt it for sale a while back?
> *


thx homie , ya its still 4sale.... havent sold it yet but gonna dew VEGAS HOPEFULLY 1 MORE TIME. good times out there....


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Aug 5 2010, 06:38 PM~18238907
> *thx homie , ya its still 4sale.... havent sold it yet but gonna dew VEGAS HOPEFULLY 1 MORE TIME.  good times out there....
> *


 :wow: PM a price when ur done :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Aug 5 2010, 06:38 PM~18238907
> *thx homie , ya its still 4sale.... havent sold it yet but gonna dew VEGAS HOPEFULLY 1 MORE TIME.  good times out there....
> *


I will be your groupie's car in Vegas (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## SuperStijl (Aug 5, 2010)

YES Believe it or Not: 

1996 super clean Cadillac Fleetwood big body lowrider. Low 95000 miles. Multi-color paint job. No dents. No dings. Immaculate interior. Calipers - no grinding. Extended & reinforced upper A-arms. Reinforced frame. Narrowed and reinforced rear-end. 2.56:1 ring gear. No-vinyl top. Chrome 2 pump, 4 dump with stainless steel tubing. 6 group 31 series batteries. Cold A/C. Cruise control. All electronic. Solid LT1 Corvette V8 with solid 4L60E transmission. OBD-II diagnostics. Original factory rims and tires included. 13x7 Rims/tires not included. Sold As-Is. $10k. Email [email protected] for more info. Serious Inquiries only.

Negotiable additional hydraulic parts include: 
4 Hi Flow Chrome Pro-Hopper / Marzocchi / Saco pump units (2 Aluminum Block and 2 Steel Block), Two 10in Pro-Hopper strokes, Big Monster Green Hydro-Aire dump valve.


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 5 2010, 05:21 PM~18239218
> *I will be your groupie's car in Vegas (no ****) :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:come on bro... git your caddy on a trailer tonight , i gots a spot about 5 hours away from Vegas were you can park yo shits.... THEN we rolls to the show


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SuperStijl_@Aug 5 2010, 07:10 PM~18240200
> *YES Believe it or Not:
> 
> 1996 super clean Cadillac Fleetwood big body lowrider. Low 95000 miles. Multi-color paint job. No dents. No dings. Immaculate interior. Calipers - no grinding. Extended & reinforced upper A-arms. Reinforced frame. Narrowed and reinforced rear-end. 2.56:1 ring gear. No-vinyl top. Chrome 2 pump, 4 dump with stainless steel tubing. 6 group 31 series batteries. Cold A/C. Cruise control. All electronic. Solid LT1 Corvette V8 with solid 4L60E transmission. OBD-II diagnostics.  Original factory rims and tires included. 13x7 Rims/tires not included.    Sold As-Is. $10k. Email [email protected] for more info. Serious Inquiries only.
> ...


seen this car in person... Worth the $$$$ .


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## 84unlimited (Apr 9, 2008)

shits clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Aug 5 2010, 10:55 PM~18242604
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn! i'm loving the gap on dis bish! :biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

How can I turn off the bags in 93 fleetwood


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 84regal_@Aug 7 2010, 01:00 PM~18252526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship: 

CLEAN, CLEAN, CLEAN!! Nice job on this man, love this ride!


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@May 31 2010, 09:51 PM~17660046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

*MAJESTICS CHICAGO*


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NL SUELO_@Aug 8 2010, 12:24 AM~18254841
> *MAJESTICS CHICAGO
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NL SUELO_@Aug 7 2010, 11:24 PM~18254841
> *MAJESTICS CHICAGO
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hellraizer+Aug 7 2010, 11:40 PM~18255191-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homies


----------



## gordoloc213 (Nov 13, 2005)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Aug 6 2010, 12:55 AM~18242604
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Love that car when it came out in lowrider mag, are those the same 14"rims u had on the car?


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

heres a pic of mine from saturday


----------



## Q-DEVILLE (Apr 12, 2010)

TTT for them Big bOdies


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@May 31 2010, 08:51 PM~17660046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

the other day i was on the way home from an hour trip in my 94 lac, i had about 1/2 full tank of gas on the way home when it started acting up.my gas meter started going up slowely,and now it reads that it has a full tank.its stays at a full tank now.has anyone had this problem?any help on what it is would help me alot.thanks


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Aug 9 2010, 12:11 PM~18265302
> *Love that car when it came out in lowrider mag, are those the same 14"rims u had on the car?
> *


Naw Bro different wheels and tires..Had to up grade with some Zenithns


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Getting these spears made for the fleetwood 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=504779&st=2500


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NL SUELO_@Aug 7 2010, 09:24 PM~18254841
> *MAJESTICS CHICAGO
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: hot damn!!! im lovein this lac!!!


----------



## LOWNIN4MUS (May 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Aug 9 2010, 03:56 PM~18268521
> *the other day i was on the way home from an hour trip in my 94 lac, i had about 1/2 full tank of gas on the way home when it started acting up.my gas meter started going up slowely,and now it reads that it has a full tank.its stays at a full tank now.has anyone had this problem?any help on what it is would help me alot.thanks
> *



Its the floater sensor that reads how many gas it holds! It peobably cost $300 estimate. I had the same problem


----------



## LS_MONTE_87 (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Aug 4 2010, 10:20 PM~18232720
> *MY '95 FLEET
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Aug 9 2010, 10:38 PM~18270311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Really nice


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Aug 9 2010, 08:38 PM~18270311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LOWNIN4MUS (May 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Aug 9 2010, 03:56 PM~18268521
> *the other day i was on the way home from an hour trip in my 94 lac, i had about 1/2 full tank of gas on the way home when it started acting up.my gas meter started going up slowely,and now it reads that it has a full tank.its stays at a full tank now.has anyone had this problem?any help on what it is would help me alot.thanks
> *



Its the floater sensor that reads how many gas it holds! It peobably cost $300 estimate. I had the same problem


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Refined95_@Aug 7 2010, 02:54 PM~18252750
> *:thumbsup:  :worship:
> 
> CLEAN, CLEAN, CLEAN!! Nice job on this man, love this ride!
> *


thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Cadillac87_@Aug 9 2010, 08:16 PM~18269394
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin: hot damn!!! im lovein this lac!!!
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

At our club annual bbq this past saturday








davef







davef







davef







davef







davef


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

d


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

:0  caddy came out looking badass dave :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Aug 10 2010, 05:01 PM~18276874
> *:0   caddy came out looking badass dave  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks Benny


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Aug 9 2010, 10:38 PM~18270311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking great Richie


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Chevy87 (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jul 18 2010, 07:19 AM~18073390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Aug 9 2010, 08:38 PM~18270311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


1 OF MY FAV'S :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Aug 9 2010, 08:01 PM~18270500
> *Really nice
> *


*THANKS EDELMIRO13!!!!!!!!!*
  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 9 2010, 08:44 PM~18271009
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


*GOOD LOOKING OUT D!!!!!!! WUTS GOOD?!*
  :h5: :h5:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 10 2010, 02:00 PM~18276861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*DAMN DAVE THIS LAC IS "THE BUSINESS"...*   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Aug 11 2010, 08:30 PM~18289479
> *1 OF MY FAV'S :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*THANKS MEMO LAC!!!!! HOW YOU BEEN?* 
 :biggrin:  :h5: :h5:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Some pics I found of my fleet on facebook yesterday


----------



## alexar956 (Jan 18, 2010)

my fleetwood from the rio grande valley"956"


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 12 2010, 03:26 PM~18295086
> *Some pics I found of my fleet on facebook yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


SUMM OF A BEACH.... :thumbsup: Gots to be wearing sum uv ulta reflection o g double og doggers to look under that hood. :biggrin: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Aug 9 2010, 08:38 PM~18270311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Caddy is clean...That blue aint no joke!!!! Beautiful color...


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Aug 9 2010, 08:38 PM~18270311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the front of this lac is clean cut the hood so the grill stays down looks way cleaner than just seeing the radiator :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 10 2010, 03:03 PM~18276903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Dave...










Fuck yo Fleetwood *****!!! :biggrin: 






































J /K You Killing the Game Dogg!!! :h5:


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Aug 12 2010, 04:38 PM~18295651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  
thats pretty tight bro


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 12 2010, 09:03 PM~18297895
> *Hey Dave...
> 
> 
> ...


 :around:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 12 2010, 10:03 PM~18297895
> *Hey Dave...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Aug 12 2010, 10:47 PM~18298963
> *:around:
> *


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 12 2010, 11:03 PM~18297895
> *Hey Dave...
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:

sup kricket


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 5 2010, 08:58 AM~18234897
> *Wtb clean maroon steering wheel and airbag, prefer 94-96 but will take 93 style also
> *


Still need on badly


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

:biggrin: 








*2 WEEKS AGO....    *


----------



## Z3dr0ck (Nov 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OroLac_@Aug 14 2010, 02:05 AM~18306614
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Ouch...what happened?


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

Custom made spears,all hand made out of solid aluminum.$400 complete set shipped lower 48


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 12 2010, 03:26 PM~18295086
> *Some pics I found of my fleet on facebook yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


NICE FUCKING FLEET HOMES BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## ShowKase (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OroLac_@Aug 14 2010, 02:05 AM~18306614
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...











1 Month Ago









AND i'll one up you ... the juice was only installed for about 3 weeks ...


----------



## ShowKase (Feb 24, 2007)

Champagne Fleets get NO LOVE lol ...


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OroLac_@Aug 14 2010, 12:05 AM~18306614
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:  that was a nice fleet homie


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Z3dr0ck_@Aug 14 2010, 06:35 AM~18307067
> *:0  Ouch...what happened?
> *


Rear-ended this old lady that stoped on a yellow light..she had the chance to pass it


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShowKase_@Aug 14 2010, 06:18 PM~18310232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That sucks  ..i was sad that all day about


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShowKase_@Aug 14 2010, 06:19 PM~18310235
> *Champagne Fleets get NO LOVE lol ...
> *


true :uh: am going to do the same paint again with patters :cheesy:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Aug 14 2010, 06:27 PM~18310254
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:   that was a nice fleet homie
> *


Thanks  ..try to make it better NOW :biggrin:


----------



## ShowKase (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OroLac_@Aug 14 2010, 09:59 PM~18310694
> *true :uh: am going to do the same paint again with patters :cheesy:
> *


did you manage to save the car at all ? Mine got written off completely ... they said about 4K in frame damage alone ...


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OroLac_@Aug 14 2010, 08:57 PM~18310684
> *That sucks  ..i was sad that all day about
> *


It does't look that bad i just got mine on the road 
had to replace 
hood 
core support
driver side fender headlight park light
ft. bumper 
driver side spindle


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by alexar956_@Aug 12 2010, 04:47 PM~18295279
> *my fleetwood from the rio grande valley"956"
> 
> 
> ...


Nice car what color is it


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShowKase_@Aug 14 2010, 08:20 PM~18310776
> *did you manage to save the car at all ? Mine got written off completely ... they said about 4K in frame damage alone ...
> *


WE checkd frame is ok..


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 52 RAGTOP_@Aug 14 2010, 08:26 PM~18310805
> *It does't look that  bad i just got mine on the road
> had to replace
> hood
> ...


Is not too bad..i think i have to replace the same think like yours :0


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

I put the rims back on the daily


----------



## 1SICK87 (Apr 28, 2008)

HEY GUYS I HAVE A 95 FELLETWOOD THAT IM PARTIN OUT PM ME IF U NEED ANY THING CAR I SCOMPLETE :biggrin:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK87_@Aug 15 2010, 02:23 PM~18314820
> *HEY GUYS I HAVE A 95 FELLETWOOD THAT IM PARTIN OUT PM ME IF U NEED ANY THING CAR I SCOMPLETE :biggrin:
> *


Any pics?....


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Aug 14 2010, 09:34 PM~18311134
> *I put the rims back on the daily
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good joe :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Z3dr0ck (Nov 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OroLac_@Aug 14 2010, 09:56 PM~18310678
> *Rear-ended this old lady that stoped on a yellow light..she had the chance to pass it
> *


Its all good, just do you and come back even harder..


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Aug 14 2010, 07:32 AM~18307193
> *Custom made spears,all hand made out of solid aluminum.$400 complete set shipped lower 48
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: nice!


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Z3dr0ck_@Aug 15 2010, 07:57 PM~18317150
> *Its all good, just do you and come back even harder..
> *


Thanks..homie :biggrin: Like my lady said i was planning on paintin it SO now i can :0 ....


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 13 2010, 07:47 AM~18300569
> *:roflmao:
> 
> sup kricket
> *


Sup Dave? Lac looking good!!!


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## billy nugz (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 12 2010, 11:03 PM~18297895
> *Hey Dave...
> 
> 
> ...




LOL ! Dave are you guys coming this way on the 28th I have to see the fleet wood !


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Aug 16 2010, 05:06 PM~18324459
> *LOL ! Dave are you guys coming this way on the 28th I have to see the fleet wood !
> *


not sure and if Im coming, it will not be with the fleetwood...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 15 2010, 11:43 PM~18318211
> *Sup Dave? Lac looking good!!!
> *


thanks Kricket


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Aug 14 2010, 09:36 AM~18307213
> *NICE FUCKING FLEET HOMES BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks Homey


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

got my e&g grille today,, has black shit on it  its that paint /powdercoat shit how do i get it off?


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

*MAJESTICS CHICAGO * 3rd Place Winners at Streetlow Magazine Chicago Super Show


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NL SUELO_@Aug 17 2010, 09:32 AM~18332480
> *MAJESTICS CHICAGO  3rd Place Winners at Streetlow Magazine Chicago Super Show
> 
> 
> ...


Love this ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NL SUELO_@Aug 17 2010, 12:32 PM~18332480
> *MAJESTICS CHICAGO  3rd Place Winners at Streetlow Magazine Chicago Super Show
> 
> 
> ...


congradulations man


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 17 2010, 11:34 AM~18332501
> *Love this ride! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie.


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 17 2010, 12:32 PM~18332956
> *congradulations man
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MY LADIES BIG BODY :biggrin:


----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NL SUELO_@Aug 17 2010, 11:32 AM~18332480
> *MAJESTICS CHICAGO  3rd Place Winners at Streetlow Magazine Chicago Super Show
> 
> 
> ...




nice ride..............


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

castle grille help pleese, anyone got any pics see how the grille is mounted?, i know i gotta do some minor drilling where the stock grille is mounted to, but i need to see if the lower part needs any bracketry or what not..
thanks in advance!


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SERGLPC_@Aug 17 2010, 01:08 PM~18333238
> *nice ride..............
> *


Thanks homie.


----------



## billy nugz (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 16 2010, 06:46 PM~18325468
> *not sure and if Im coming, it will not be with the fleetwood...
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Aug 17 2010, 02:57 PM~18333715
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


I was at Scrape with it...where were you? :0


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## spike90fleetwood (Jan 13, 2007)

here's my 93


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## B.dizzle (Mar 1, 2008)

what's up guys quick ? how much air are you guys running in your tires on the 155-80 13's...thanks...


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B.dizzle_@Aug 18 2010, 08:21 AM~18341831
> *what's up guys quick ? how much air are you guys running in your tires  on the 155-80 13's...thanks...
> *


X2, I GOT 3 PUMPS, 8 BATTS IN THE TRUNK...


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Aug 17 2010, 12:13 PM~18333296
> *castle grille help pleese, anyone got any pics see how the grille is mounted?, i know i gotta do some minor drilling where the stock grille is mounted to, but i need to see if the lower part needs any bracketry or what not..
> thanks in advance!
> *


yea you need the two brakets for the bottom,, just installed mine yesterday,, had to make the top holes a lil bigger and bend the screw/brackets a lil also


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Aug 18 2010, 11:04 AM~18342164
> *X2, I GOT 3 PUMPS, 8 BATTS IN THE TRUNK...
> *


run about 50 to 60 psi


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)




----------



## PiMp0r (Jun 24, 2008)

got my bumpers and lower body panel kit for sale for a bigbody 
all tripple show never been installed
2000$
here's the link for pictures
Tripple Show BigBody Chrome Bumpers/pannels


----------



## 1SICK87 (Apr 28, 2008)

HEY GUYS I HAVE A 95 FLEETWOOD IM PARTIN OUT EVERY THING HAS TO GO PM ME IF U NEED ANY THING.............


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

got this for sale in Houston, Texas for 1,400 obo or will part out if it dont sale


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

spied this in new mexico. see anything odd?? :scrutinize: :wow:


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Aug 19 2010, 04:48 PM~18355572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like they filled in where the tag suppose to be


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Aug 19 2010, 06:48 PM~18355572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so shaved is the expression? :cheesy: 

yea kinda crazy, wanted everything shaved off the body i guess


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B.dizzle_@Aug 18 2010, 10:21 AM~18341831
> *what's up guys quick ? how much air are you guys running in your tires  on the 155-80 13's...thanks...
> *


55psi


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Aug 19 2010, 06:48 PM~18355572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Considered doing that myself...the jury is still out... :dunno:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Aug 18 2010, 09:29 AM~18342351
> *yea you need the two brakets for the bottom,, just installed mine yesterday,, had to make the top holes a lil bigger and bend the screw/brackets a lil also
> *


thanks, those brakets though, is that something i need to make myself?


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 19 2010, 07:48 PM~18356009
> *Considered doing that myself...the jury is still out... :dunno:
> *


i did something like that on my old lumina but that was sheet metal not plastic. Plus you would have to make the reverse light all the way across. I dont like how the license plate just sits on the bumper, maybe it grows on ya?


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Aug 19 2010, 05:51 PM~18356025
> *thanks, those brakets  though, is that something i need to make myself?
> *


you could make em pretty easily but they supposed to come with the grille thers 4 holes on the bottom of the grille you have to rivet the brackets on :uh: ,, i got a rivet gun at harbor freight for $4.99 with chingos of rivets to do mine


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

FOR SALE!!! PM ME FOR INFO IF INTERESTED


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 17 2010, 11:51 AM~18333112
> *MY LADIES BIG BODY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Aug 19 2010, 08:23 PM~18356283
> *i did something like that on my old lumina but that was sheet metal not plastic.  Plus you would have to make the reverse light all the way across.  I dont like how the license plate just sits on the bumper, maybe it grows on ya?
> *


I don't like the license plate on the bumper either. I was going to do it with a booty kit, which already has a spot for the plate, but that whole filled-in-gap thing wouldn't really be seen except for at shows anyway, since it would be blocked by the kit. :dunno:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 20 2010, 03:44 PM~18363511
> *I don't like the license plate on the bumper either.  I was going to do it with a booty kit, which already has a spot for the plate, but that whole filled-in-gap thing wouldn't really be seen except for at shows anyway, since it would be blocked by the kit. :dunno:
> *


didnt think of that, having a booty kit with it, that would be alright


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Aug 20 2010, 03:49 PM~18363564
> *didnt think of that, having a booty kit with it,  that would be alright
> *


Definitely...but like I said, it's basically extra work that would go un-noticed, except at a show. Additionally, it just adds another complexity to filling the gas. Still cool though.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 20 2010, 03:51 PM~18363589
> *Definitely...but like I said, it's basically extra work that would go un-noticed, except at a show.  Additionally, it just adds another complexity to filling the gas.  Still cool though.
> *


yea no shit, where are they filling the gas? through the bumper? gay. The thing i always worried about with my shaved taillights and rear was if someone hit me what would the insurance company say. They wont want to replace custom work like that.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Aug 20 2010, 03:54 PM~18363613
> *yea no shit, where are they filling the gas?  through the bumper?  gay.  The thing i always worried about with my shaved taillights and rear was if someone hit me what would the insurance company say.  They wont want to replace custom work like that.
> *


:nosad:


----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NL SUELO_@Aug 17 2010, 11:32 AM~18332480
> *MAJESTICS CHICAGO  3rd Place Winners at Streetlow Magazine Chicago Super Show
> 
> 
> ...



nice................ :thumbsup:


----------



## kadillak_driver (May 3, 2006)




----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SERGLPC_@Aug 21 2010, 01:15 AM~18367420
> *nice................ :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


That looks mean,very nice 
My pops(84 y.o & still pimpin)has a black 93,super dark tint.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 












































































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Apr 22 2008, 03:46 PM~10478235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SERGLPC_@Aug 21 2010, 01:15 AM~18367420
> *nice................ :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

repost since photobucket didnt like them lol


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Aug 14 2010, 07:32 AM~18307193
> *Custom made spears,all hand made out of solid aluminum.$400 complete set shipped lower 48
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Aug 22 2010, 03:07 AM~18373932
> *:thumbsup:
> *



about time someone started making those!


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

Kan anybody help me out need to know which is the aftermarket steering wheel adaptor for a 96 fleetwood.


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

what year or model do they put the side mirrors with the light in them on the big bodys?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GREY GOOSE 96_@Aug 22 2010, 05:06 PM~18377700
> *what year or model do they put the side mirrors with the light in them on the big bodys?
> *


2000 n up mercedes...........the light (blinker) is like 13bux on ebay all day.........then just get some body to install em .


----------



## lckyal (Dec 15, 2009)

this is my big body under construction


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Aug 21 2010, 09:50 PM~18372092
> *repost since photobucket didnt like them lol
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah boy..... Cadillac Love. NICE! ! ! !


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## HANK_HILL (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Apr 22 2008, 03:46 PM~10478235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Aug 23 2010, 06:21 PM~18387481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


alll blacc wheels be clowning


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Aug 14 2010, 07:32 AM~18307193
> *Custom made spears,all hand made out of solid aluminum.$400 complete set shipped lower 48
> 
> 
> ...



baaaadass


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Aug 21 2010, 09:16 PM~18372617
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lckyal_@Aug 23 2010, 07:34 AM~18382060
> *this is my big body under construction
> 
> 
> ...


I like this!!!


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lckyal_@Aug 23 2010, 07:34 AM~18382060
> *this is my big body under construction
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rodriguez619 (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## rodriguez619 (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## rodriguez619 (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)

TTT FOR SOME CLEAN ASS FLEETWOODS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## 81 Cutlass Supreme (Jun 17, 2007)

*Anybody know were i can buy the complete set or kit for the front license plate frame brakets or watever it is to hold my license plate?* :dunno:


----------



## .:Vato Loco:. (Oct 5, 2006)

does any one know if 15x7 D'z fit a big body? buddy of mine might get some and want to know if they will clear. dont know y 15's but hey its his car. thnx


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 Cutlass Supreme_@Aug 24 2010, 07:29 AM~18392344
> *Anybody know were i can buy the complete set or kit for the front license plate frame brakets or watever it is to hold my license plate? :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


I think I have an extra one I could sell you... Make me an offer. PM me...


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SERGLPC_@Aug 20 2010, 11:15 PM~18367420
> *nice................ :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:  uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## sideshows fleetwood (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Aug 21 2010, 08:50 PM~18372092
> *repost since photobucket didnt like them lol
> 
> 
> ...


dts a gangsta bitch for real :biggrin: n dt big body lookin hard ENVIUS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

mine for sale here in west texas 6k,,stock e&g grille, 98k, :biggrin:


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Aug 25 2010, 02:09 PM~18403669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice car :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 24 2010, 11:47 AM~18393316
> *:wow:  uffin: :thumbsup:
> *


thanks ......


----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rodriguez619_@Aug 24 2010, 12:18 AM~18390618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice like that top............... :thumbsup: :0


----------



## CADALLAC PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## gordoloc213 (Nov 13, 2005)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Joe317 (Jul 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Aug 26 2010, 01:09 AM~18408536
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i love this lac :thumbsup: :thumbsup:...nice lac homie


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 27 2010, 09:57 PM~18425186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good pimp


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Aug 27 2010, 11:45 PM~18425953
> *Still lookin pimp
> *


Almost Vegas Time! You Ready? :biggrin:


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 27 2010, 11:46 PM~18425959
> *Almost Vegas Time! You Ready?  :biggrin:
> *


I'm gonna try man got a couple of family obligations, I might sneak down for the day though I don't give a fuck :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 27 2010, 11:57 PM~18425186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## d3znut5 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 27 2010, 09:57 PM~18425186
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## GORILLAFROMMANILLA (Aug 23, 2010)

ANYBODY GOT PIC'S OF ISLAND HEAT 93' OUT OF NORTHERN CALI


----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)

[/quote]


----------



## gordoloc213 (Nov 13, 2005)

IF ANYONE NEEDS PARTS . . . 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=557967


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

need some help for a homie of mine,he's got a 94 Fleet and his rear end took a shit,will swapping a rearend from a 80's Caddy work ?,I know the rearends are identical,but the issue that worries my homie is the fact that the older rearend does not have the electronics as his,ABS and traction control,and I'm wondering if that would cause any computer or safety issues,to repair his would run $1200,with no guarantees because is rearend is out of round,and the rearend from the wrecking yard is $60,so I'm just trying to save him some $


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Aug 14 2010, 08:32 AM~18307193
> *Custom made spears,all hand made out of solid aluminum.$400 complete set shipped lower 48
> 
> 
> ...


do they mount in the factory locations with the nuts on the back of them?


----------



## RIDDLER (Sep 25, 2005)

here are some pics of my fleetwood


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDDLER_@Aug 30 2010, 07:06 PM~18445959
> *here are some pics of my fleetwood
> 
> 
> ...


nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDDLER_@Aug 30 2010, 09:06 PM~18445959
> *here are some pics of my fleetwood
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean as hell! :wow:


----------



## gordoloc213 (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Aug 30 2010, 09:05 PM~18446707
> *thats clean as hell! :wow:
> *


X2


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

*Big Body For Sale check it out *
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=557921&st=0


----------



## Q-DEVILLE (Apr 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIDDLER_@Aug 30 2010, 09:06 PM~18445959
> *here are some pics of my fleetwood
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN ASS FLEET bROtha!! RFFR


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

Next Project Coming 



































Soon


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Aug 31 2010, 07:54 PM~18454381
> *Next Project Coming
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gordoloc213 (Nov 13, 2005)

Parts, Parts, Parts . . . .

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=558834


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Aug 31 2010, 05:54 PM~18454381
> *Next Project Coming
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Baddass! Cant wait to see it in Vegas!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

Question? Does anyone know where I can get a custom or after market steering wheel and adapter for my 93 Fleetwood. Any help appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDDLER_@Aug 30 2010, 10:06 PM~18445959
> *here are some pics of my fleetwood
> 
> 
> ...


nice! :worship:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

ALWAY LOVE THIS PIC


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-oB84t5m2w twin turbo fleet wood :0


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Sep 2 2010, 06:12 PM~18473558
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-oB84t5m2w      twin turbo fleet wood  :0
> *


 :wow:


----------



## spike90fleetwood (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDDLER_@Aug 30 2010, 08:06 PM~18445959
> *here are some pics of my fleetwood
> 
> 
> ...


sik fleetwood bro! hela clean!


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Sep 2 2010, 09:12 PM~18473558
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-oB84t5m2w      twin turbo fleet wood  :0
> *


thats my boy rusty's fleetwood seen it in person bitch is bad ass


----------



## Shanana (Apr 7, 2004)

> > [/quote
> >
> > That lays out nicely. :nicoderm:
> 
> ...


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88+Sep 2 2010, 09:12 PM~18473558-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was bad ass  
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1929801425.html


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

:0


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Shanana_@Sep 3 2010, 06:04 AM~18476901
> *WHAT SIZE TIRES ARE YOU RUNNING?
> *


175/70-14....it would lay nicer with 155/80's


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

*MAJESTICS* *CHICAGO *


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## RIDDLER (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## RIDDLER (Sep 25, 2005)

> im loving those ext skirts they look bad ass when its drop wish i pickup a set when homeboy was making at that time :angry:


----------



## SO.AZ (Sep 1, 2009)

>


[/quote]
heeeeeeeeeeeeey i know this guy...... k onda chile?


----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)

[/quote]

BIG M PHX CHAPTER


----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)

heeeeeeeeeeeeey i know this guy...... k onda chile?
[/quote]


SUP DOGG!!!...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## 1SICK87 (Apr 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 5 2010, 08:08 AM~18490686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 5 2010, 08:08 AM~18490686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you already know how I feel :worship: :worship:


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 5 2010, 07:08 AM~18490686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this thing looks real clean 

does it have drop mounts on the uppers or how did you get this high of a lock up


----------



## MYRA J (Sep 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NL SUELO_@Sep 3 2010, 03:43 PM~18479960
> *MAJESTICS CHICAGO
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## MYRA J (Sep 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIDDLER_@Aug 30 2010, 10:06 PM~18445959
> *here are some pics of my fleetwood
> 
> 
> ...


oh i see 119th and western and on pulaski


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NL SUELO_@Sep 3 2010, 01:43 PM~18479960
> *MAJESTICS CHICAGO
> 
> 
> ...


clean!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MYRA J_@Sep 5 2010, 06:13 PM~18493152
> *very nice
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Cadillac87_@Sep 5 2010, 07:39 PM~18493669
> *clean!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 5 2010, 08:08 AM~18490686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my favorite pics of the car so far dave. looks unreal under the street lights. mad props on this car.


----------



## RIDDLER (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MYRA J_@Sep 5 2010, 05:15 PM~18493167
> *oh i see 119th and western and on pulaski
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

more big bodys


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NL SUELO_@Sep 3 2010, 01:43 PM~18479960
> *MAJESTICS CHICAGO
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by visionquest23_@Sep 6 2010, 01:42 AM~18496155
> *more big bodys
> *


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

my newest project


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rocksolid420_@Sep 5 2010, 09:41 PM~18494225
> *my favorite pics of the car so far dave. looks unreal under the street lights. mad props on this car.
> *


thanks brother


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Sep 5 2010, 07:03 PM~18493110
> *this thing looks real clean
> 
> does it have drop mounts on the uppers or how did you get this high of a lock up
> *


drop mounts and extented trailing arms 1.5 inches


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Sep 5 2010, 06:59 PM~18493087
> *you already know how I feel :worship:  :worship:
> *


thanks for the love brother


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Sep 6 2010, 07:07 PM~18500354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

any body have chrome caps for sale chrome only not the alloy version


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Sep 3 2010, 05:10 PM~18481003
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This one is LAYING LOW :thumbsup:


----------



## Agent Orange (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 28 2010, 12:57 AM~18425186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

is that a sunroof or moonroof? what size?


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Sep 6 2010, 06:05 PM~18500338
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Sep 6 2010, 10:01 PM~18503375
> *any body have chrome caps for sale chrome only not the alloy version
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Sep 6 2010, 08:07 PM~18500353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

heres mine, nothing fancy, just triple black, e/g shell top, daytons, and 2 pumps. kit and grill coming soon.


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

[/quote]
love this set up


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2010, 04:44 PM~18509622
> *heres mine, nothing fancy, just triple black, e/g shell top, daytons, and 2 pumps. kit and grill coming soon.
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2010, 07:44 PM~18509622
> *heres mine, nothing fancy, just triple black, e/g shell top, daytons, and 2 pumps. kit and grill coming soon.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADALLAC PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel+Sep 6 2010, 07:05 PM~18500333-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NL SUELO_@Sep 3 2010, 02:43 PM~18479960
> *MAJESTICS CHICAGO
> 
> 
> ...


real freakin nice :wow:


----------



## 48BOMBITA (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hellraizer_@Sep 7 2010, 05:28 PM~18509483
> *:wow:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 7 2010, 09:12 PM~18511649
> *CAME OUT GOOD
> THAT BITCH IS CLEAN
> :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


  thank you my brotha!!


----------



## FREE BUG!!! (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 5 2010, 08:08 AM~18490686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: NICE RIDE,this is what a lowrider should look like! :cheesy:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2010, 07:44 PM~18509622
> *heres mine, nothing fancy, just triple black, e/g shell top, daytons, and 2 pumps. kit and grill coming soon.
> 
> 
> ...


HELLLLLLL YEAH DUDE!!! CLEAN! :thumbsup:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

LuxuriouSMontreaL,Sep 5 2010, 08:08 AM~18490686]

































:thumbsup:


----------



## SO.AZ (Sep 1, 2009)

> heeeeeeeeeeeeey i know this guy...... k onda chile?


SUP DOGG!!!...
[/quote]
nada aki nomas.... damn that fleet looks good... finally got rid of the fat whites i c...i heard you also picked up a dually? el pinche german italiana me dijo.fuck bro ur on a serious come up.lol sopas bro holler if u need the dj still te ago el paro macizo ya sabes(no **** haha) i mucha suerte carnal ...with the “BIG M”


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Sep 8 2010, 02:25 PM~18516424
> *real freakin nice  :wow:
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NL SUELO_@Sep 9 2010, 07:01 AM~18522955
> *Thanks Homie
> *


you welcome 
what type of setup u got in it if u dont mind me asking


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

super super super clean 5th wheel.....








$400 hit me up at 786-315-7635


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

In L.A. this past weekend.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

More...


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

danm any more picture


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Sep 9 2010, 02:21 PM~18526889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad: Only pic I have of it.


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 9 2010, 03:24 PM~18526912
> *:nosad: Only pic I have of it.
> *


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Sep 9 2010, 02:28 PM~18526943
> *
> *


Nothing special about it...it's a chop-top. Not a functioning convertible.


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Sep 9 2010, 10:51 AM~18524262
> *you welcome
> what type of setup u got in it if u dont mind me asking
> *


*HI-LOW HYDRAULICS*


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

i got this for sale or trade for fleetwood 93-96 prefer 95-96
i was going to keep it but i rather build something i really want
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1945531739.html


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NL SUELO_@Sep 9 2010, 04:50 PM~18527103
> *HI-LOW HYDRAULICS
> 
> 
> ...


thats a clean setup homie but i got a question tho doesnt your carpet in the trunk get dirty with the hydraulic hoses,cuz i had the same setup with carpet and all and when i go charge the batteries i always had the carpet full of it.


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Sep 9 2010, 07:53 PM~18528453
> *thats a clean setup homie but i got a question tho doesnt your carpet in the trunk get dirty with the hydraulic hoses,cuz i had the same setup with carpet and all and when i go charge the batteries i always had the carpet full of it.
> *


Full of what homie, hydraulic oil or acid from the batteries.


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NL SUELO_@Sep 9 2010, 08:46 PM~18528898
> *Full of what homie, hydraulic oil or acid from the batteries.
> *


hydraulic oil


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NL SUELO_@Sep 9 2010, 05:50 PM~18527103
> *HI-LOW HYDRAULICS
> 
> 
> ...


Very clean and simple setup, but one thing...Am I not seeing any check valves? :dunno:


----------



## sicksided (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Sep 10 2010, 06:11 AM~18532365
> *Very clean and simple setup, but one thing...Am I not seeing any check valves? :dunno:
> *


Looks like he's using the 3/8 male checks that are coming off the tee and straight into the dump, he's running the pressure through the dump...


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sicksided_@Sep 10 2010, 11:46 AM~18534036
> *Looks like he's using the 3/8 male checks that are coming off the tee and straight into the dump, he's running the pressure through the dump...
> *


x2


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sicksided_@Sep 10 2010, 11:46 AM~18534036
> *Looks like he's using the 3/8 male checks that are coming off the tee and straight into the dump, he's running the pressure through the dump...
> *


*X3*


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 9 2010, 01:51 PM~18526647
> *In L.A. this past weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


:
kenneth hahn park


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Sep 10 2010, 01:47 PM~18535614
> *:
> kenneth hahn park
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 10 2010, 01:48 PM~18535619
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thats my red big body.


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2010, 06:44 PM~18509622
> *heres mine, nothing fancy, just triple black, e/g shell top, daytons, and 2 pumps. kit and grill coming soon.
> 
> 
> ...


Hey that's my brothers old ride, looking good lone star


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

Can someone tell me what other suspension parts fit my 95 fleetwood? like a-arms top and lower, axle, etc. I wanna get some parts so I can start getting reinforced and chrome with out taking mine apart right now. Will caprice and 80's caddys fit it?


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 5 2010, 07:08 AM~18490686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*WUTS UP DAVE? :wave: :wave: 
LAC IS BAD-ASS*   :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by javib760+Sep 10 2010, 03:24 PM~18535828-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The family holdin it down


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

JUST something iam fixing to work on hope yall like


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Sep 11 2010, 11:54 PM~18544744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i c u albert


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 12 2010, 03:13 AM~18545704
> *i c u albert
> *


wazz up lamar hows that cutt got it running yeat i hope you doing ok have not seen you working around


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Majestics Miami


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 12 2010, 03:51 PM~18547888
> *Majestics Miami
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT 4 the LAC's


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 12 2010, 12:51 PM~18547888
> *Majestics Miami
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Sep 11 2010, 07:45 AM~18540235
> *Can someone tell me what other suspension parts fit my 95 fleetwood? like a-arms top and lower, axle, etc. I wanna get some parts so I can start getting reinforced and chrome with out taking mine apart right now. Will caprice and 80's caddys fit it?
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

2 door big body coming out of Miami . Brought to you by the Majestics!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Sep 13 2010, 01:56 PM~18555881
> *2 door big body coming out of Miami . Brought to you by the Majestics!!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Sep 11 2010, 07:45 AM~18540235
> *Can someone tell me what other suspension parts fit my 95 fleetwood? like a-arms top and lower, axle, etc. I wanna get some parts so I can start getting reinforced and chrome with out taking mine apart right now. Will caprice and 80's caddys fit it?
> *


YES AND ALSO ROADMASTERS


----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)

HOPEFULLY GET TO FINISH THIS BIG BODY


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Sep 13 2010, 03:08 PM~18557068
> *YES AND ALSO ROADMASTERS
> *


KOOL THANKS.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sicksided+Sep 10 2010, 12:46 PM~18534036-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OKAAAAAAY


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Sep 11 2010, 11:54 PM~18544744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What size tires? :0


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Sep 11 2010, 11:54 PM~18544744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=18313853

heres a green baldy you can see juiced to get an idea for ya


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Sep 14 2010, 01:26 PM~18565444
> *What size tires? :0
> *


185/75/14 but i got new ones coming 175/70/14


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Sep 14 2010, 01:58 PM~18565738
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=18313853
> 
> heres a green baldy you can see juiced to get an idea for ya
> *


that looks real nice cant wate to get there


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Sep 11 2010, 12:02 PM~18540930
> *WUTS UP DAVE? :wave:  :wave:
> LAC IS BAD-ASS      :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


thanks Ritchie


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 6 2010, 10:01 PM~18502017
> *drop mounts and extented trailing arms 1.5 inches
> *


how far did you drop the mounts?


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*THE FIRST AND LAST PIC ARE BAD ASS HELL*




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Sep 14 2010, 06:49 PM~18567791
> *185/75/14  but i got new ones coming 175/70/14
> *


----------



## 48bomb (May 4, 2008)

Here is my daily, I just had lowrivi67 make some spears out of aluminium. here is the link if anyone is interested.




























http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=555529#


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Sep 14 2010, 11:36 PM~18571032
> *how far did you drop the mounts?
> *


do not remember cause it was done 3 years ago but I will check and let you know


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 48bomb_@Sep 15 2010, 04:31 PM~18577442
> *Here is my daily, I just had lowrivi67 make some spears out of aluminium. here is the link if anyone is interested.
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Sep 10 2010, 11:30 PM~18535849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats my style


----------



## PIMP C (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Sep 9 2010, 06:21 PM~18526889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 who did this


can these 3 wheel?


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 48bomb_@Sep 15 2010, 04:31 PM~18577442
> *Here is my daily, I just had lowrivi67 make some spears out of aluminium. here is the link if anyone is interested.
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

*MAJESTICS * *CHICAGO*


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NL SUELO_@Sep 16 2010, 01:34 PM~18584433
> *MAJESTICS  CHICAGO
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 
it kind lookd like my car


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Sep 16 2010, 04:20 PM~18585525
> *:biggrin:
> it kind lookd like my car
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Sep 16 2010, 05:20 PM~18585525
> *:biggrin:
> it kind lookd like my car
> 
> ...


Thats real nice Homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NL SUELO_@Sep 17 2010, 12:22 PM~18591750
> *Thats real nice Homie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS AND THIS IS WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE NOW


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> JUST something iam fixing to work on hope yall like
> /quote]
> 
> :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## Pedro Sanchez (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Sep 17 2010, 02:14 PM~18592540
> *THANKS AND THIS IS WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE NOW
> 
> 
> ...


Clean! Any other pics of that roof?


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> > JUST something iam fixing to work on hope yall like
> > /quote]
> >
> > :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pedro Sanchez_@Sep 17 2010, 11:15 PM~18595813
> *Clean! Any other pics of that roof?
> *


X2


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*mobbin downtown san diego*


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## PIMP C (Feb 21, 2008)

anybody have any limo rockers?


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Sep 18 2010, 05:17 PM~18599822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 Nice Pics!!!


----------



## PIMP C (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PIMP C_@Sep 18 2010, 11:42 PM~18600993
> *anybody have any limo rockers?
> *


??

does anyone know if the 2door rags can 3?


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Sep 18 2010, 05:17 PM~18599822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> [/quote
> 
> 
> *Islanders puttin it down *
> uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Sep 18 2010, 08:17 PM~18599822
> *
> 
> 
> ...



<span style=\'color:red\'>Lookin gud Bro


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

At an import show yesterday...Took Best of Show and a bunch of other awards beating about 350 imports at their own show with a lowrider for the second show in a row...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 19 2010, 11:26 AM~18603035
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 19 2010, 08:23 AM~18603023
> *At an import show yesterday...Took Best of Show and a bunch of other awards beating about 350 imports at their own show with a lowrider for the second show in a row...
> 
> 
> ...


You can put that motherfucker in a taste test and it would win best of show. Car is siiick! :thumbsup:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Hate posting my car anywhere close too "Starburst", but eh?


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Sep 19 2010, 02:30 PM~18604727
> *Hate posting my car anywhere close too "Starburst", but eh?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 19 2010, 07:23 AM~18603023
> *At an import show yesterday...Took Best of Show and a bunch of other awards beating about 350 imports at their own show with a lowrider for the second show in a row...
> 
> 
> ...


thats was up!! :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

AT MY WEDDING THIS PAST WEEKEND :biggrin:


----------



## CADALLAC PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 20 2010, 10:02 AM~18610368
> *AT MY WEDDING THIS PAST WEEKEND :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Congrates.


----------



## milton6599 (Sep 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 20 2010, 10:02 AM~18610368
> *AT MY WEDDING THIS PAST WEEKEND :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Very Nice Caddy.. And congrats!!!


----------



## milton6599 (Sep 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 19 2010, 09:26 AM~18603035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ+Sep 20 2010, 12:44 PM~18611691-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks..............


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pedro Sanchez_@Sep 17 2010, 10:15 PM~18595813
> *Clean! Any other pics of that roof?
> *


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NL SUELO_@Sep 16 2010, 01:34 PM~18584433
> *MAJESTICS  CHICAGO
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: clean as hell!! any more pics??


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Cadillac87_@Sep 20 2010, 08:08 PM~18615750
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: clean as hell!! any more pics??
> *


Thanks Homie, And here r some more pics.


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 19 2010, 08:26 AM~18603035
> *
> 
> 
> ...












:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Sep 20 2010, 01:05 PM~18612331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

Anyone looking for a shell top my homeboy is selling a spare one he has 400 in florida LMK


----------



## *ANDITsLIKE THAT* (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 19 2010, 08:26 AM~18603035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ENGRAVINGS SET IT OFF


----------



## PIMP C (Feb 21, 2008)

what top is used to make the big bodies vert?


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Pics from '07 Super Show.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)




----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 22 2010, 01:13 PM~18633321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## milton6599 (Sep 10, 2010)

My big body..


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by milton6599_@Sep 22 2010, 05:30 PM~18635507
> *My big body..
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Erik78 (Apr 4, 2008)

*This is my cadi after getting striped*


----------



## milton6599 (Sep 10, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## milton6599 (Sep 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Erik78_@Sep 23 2010, 10:09 AM~18641552
> *This is my cadi after getting striped
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

> *This is my cadi after getting striped*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

100 for fillers one of them has a crack and selling stock tires for a big body 200 for stocks pm me if interested


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN+Sep 20 2010, 08:02 AM~18610368-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*TTMFT BIG SPANKS.......* :h5: :h5:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 19 2010, 07:26 AM~18603035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*DAMNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!! *
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

can someone help me out my primary fan stop working on my 94 fleet any ideas on how to get them to work change the temp sensor and nothing


----------



## rodriguez619 (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## cadilolo13 (May 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by milton6599_@Sep 23 2010, 09:17 AM~18641631
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 That is a clean cadi who did the pinstriping?


----------



## cadilolo13 (May 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 48bomb_@Sep 15 2010, 04:31 PM~18577442
> *Here is my daily, I just had lowrivi67 make some spears out of aluminium. here is the link if anyone is interested.
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean nice cadi, lowrider rivi just mailed mine im anxious for them yours look real good


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

cars


----------



## 48bomb (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadilolo13_@Sep 24 2010, 04:28 AM~18649981
> *thats clean nice cadi, lowrider rivi just mailed mine im anxious for them yours look real good
> *


Thanks! you wont be disappointed! Lowrivi67 does great work!


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Sep 23 2010, 07:21 PM~18646954
> *CONGRATS AGAIN HOMIE ON YOUR WEDDING!!!! GOT THE LAC CUT OUT.     :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> TTMFT BIG SPANKS.......  :h5:  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Erik78_@Sep 23 2010, 09:09 AM~18641552
> *This is my cadi after getting striped
> 
> 
> ...


nice color whats type of green is this? :thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:dunno: does anybody know who got 175/70/14 tires for sale :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Erik78_@Sep 23 2010, 09:09 AM~18641552
> *This is my cadi after getting striped
> 
> 
> ...



BIG BUSINESS RIGHT HERE HOMIE


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Some pics at a show today...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Sep 23 2010, 09:23 PM~18646978
> *DAMNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


sup Ritchie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 25 2010, 06:14 PM~18661353
> *Some pics at a show today...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: damn homie u just kill it every time u post a pic homie :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 19 2010, 08:23 AM~18603023
> *At an import show yesterday...Took Best of Show and a bunch of other awards beating about 350 imports at their own show with a lowrider for the second show in a row...
> 
> 
> ...


whata bully :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 26 2010, 01:17 AM~18663049
> *whata bully  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: 
poor ricers! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGGGBODYFLEET+Sep 25 2010, 11:02 PM~18662248-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks guys...The funniest part is that I have been winning Best Of Show at these shows for the last 3 shows and they are Import Shows with 300-500 Imports at every show...I usually lose points on not having a NOS bottle, carbon fiber hood and a turbo or supercharger but I still win at the end with a dam lowrider...Good for lowriding :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 26 2010, 07:23 AM~18663589
> *thanks guys...The funniest part is that I have been winning Best Of Show at these shows for the last 3 shows and they are Import Shows with 300-500 Imports at every show...I usually lose points on not having a NOS bottle, carbon fiber hood and a turbo or supercharger but I still win at the end with a dam lowrider...Good for lowriding :biggrin:
> *


lol they probably hate you :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 25 2010, 08:14 PM~18661353
> *Some pics at a show today...
> 
> 
> ...



can you put up a pic of what you made to cover that plastic piece that is there right as you open the trunk? the piece that goes across the back of the trunk..


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 26 2010, 07:23 AM~18663589
> *thanks guys...The funniest part is that I have been winning Best Of Show at these shows for the last 3 shows and they are Import Shows with 300-500 Imports at every show...I usually lose points on not having a NOS bottle, carbon fiber hood and a turbo or supercharger but I still win at the end with a dam lowrider...Good for lowriding :biggrin:
> *


lol :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Sep 26 2010, 03:53 PM~18665575
> *can you put up a pic of what you made to cover that plastic piece that is there right as you open the trunk? the piece that goes across the back of the trunk..
> *


not sure what piece you mean...Take a pic of that area on your car and pm it to me or post it up on here so I can show you what you want to see


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Sep 26 2010, 10:36 AM~18663880
> *lol they probably hate you  :biggrin:
> *


some do I am sure :biggrin:


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 26 2010, 07:23 AM~18663589
> *thanks guys...The funniest part is that I have been winning Best Of Show at these shows for the last 3 shows and they are Import Shows with 300-500 Imports at every show...I usually lose points on not having a NOS bottle, carbon fiber hood and a turbo or supercharger but I still win at the end with a dam lowrider...Good for lowriding :biggrin:
> *


So put a blower and a super charger on it and 2 bottles of NOS so u can really make em cry :0 :0


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 26 2010, 09:15 PM~18667729
> *So put a blower and a super charger on it and 2 bottles of NOS so u can really make em cry :0 :0
> *


Never going to happen


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Same old stuff heres the codes.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

do anybody know where I can find a Grille like this?


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Ebay


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Sep 27 2010, 01:20 PM~18673349
> *do anybody know where I can find a Grille like this?
> 
> 
> ...


looked on ebay and couldn't find one.


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Sep 27 2010, 12:20 PM~18673349
> *do anybody know where I can find a Grille like this?
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Sep 27 2010, 12:20 PM~18673349
> *do anybody know where I can find a Grille like this?
> 
> 
> ...


WHY WOULD YOU WANT TO DO THAT JUST LEAVE IT ALONE OR PUT A CASTLE GRILL
JUST MY .O2


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 26 2010, 06:12 PM~18667172
> *not sure what piece you mean...Take a pic of that area on your car and pm it to me or post it up on here so I can show you what you want to see
> *


hey bro, do you know what all holds the bottom (chrome/grey)trim on the windows it looks like 2 screws on front and 2 on back,, but im not 100%,, i want to remove mine to strip the faded grey off, and polish them


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Sep 27 2010, 04:56 PM~18675106
> *WHY WOULD YOU WANT TO DO THAT JUST LEAVE IT ALONE OR PUT A CASTLE GRILL
> JUST MY .O2
> *


Yeah I would like a castle grill , not ready to spead $500 on mydaily right now. Plus, I remember these not costing much and I thought they look good.


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Sep 27 2010, 06:35 PM~18675459
> *hey bro, do you know what all holds the bottom (chrome/grey)trim on the windows it looks like 2 screws on front and 2 on back,, but im not 100%,, i want to remove mine to strip the faded grey off, and polish them
> *


the very bottom trim of window, 1 in front and 1 in back.i just had mine off today.


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

*TTT*


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Sep 27 2010, 06:26 PM~18675898
> *Yeah I would like a castle grill , not ready to spead $500 on mydaily right now. Plus, I remember these not costing much and I thought they look good.
> *


I like them as well,everyone has a castle grille :dunno:


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

finally got it done and went from 94 mirrors to 95-96 :biggrin:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 26 2010, 07:23 AM~18663589
> *thanks guys...The funniest part is that I have been winning Best Of Show at these shows for the last 3 shows and they are Import Shows with 300-500 Imports at every show...I usually lose points on not having a NOS bottle, carbon fiber hood and a turbo or supercharger but I still win at the end with a dam lowrider...Good for lowriding :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Sep 27 2010, 05:26 PM~18675898
> *Yeah I would like a castle grill , not ready to spead $500 on mydaily right now. Plus, I remember these not costing much and I thought they look good.
> *


Yea they use to be cheap I think jags.com use to have them for 110$ plus shipping but they stopped making them and now some company makes them on eBay and they cost just as much as the castle grill. I seen somebody on here that made it himself can't remember who though.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Sep 27 2010, 08:26 PM~18675898
> *Yeah I would like a castle grill , not ready to spead $500 on mydaily right now. Plus, I remember these not costing much and I thought they look good.
> *



*IF IM NOT MISTAKEN "JAGSTER" MAKES THEM GO TO CLASSIFIEDS AND CHECK "OTHER ITEMS" AND LOOK FOR JAGSTER PLAQUES.....*

:biggrin:


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTMFT!!!


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## B.dizzle (Mar 1, 2008)

here a few pics of my 96 big body....not all the way done but almost


----------



## B.dizzle (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## B.dizzle (Mar 1, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeville_@Sep 28 2010, 01:59 AM~18679522
> *Yea they use to be cheap I think jags.com use to have them for 110$ plus shipping but they stopped making them and now some company makes them on eBay and they cost just as much as the castle grill. I seen somebody on here that made it himself can't  remember who though.
> *


Well if it cost the same , I may a well save for a castle. Nevermind. :happysad:


----------



## jeso (Feb 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Sep 27 2010, 02:20 PM~18673349
> *do anybody know where I can find a Grille like this?
> 
> 
> ...


This is the only one i have found
http://www.airbagit.com/product-p/bil-ca-4.htm


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

:0


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## Erik78 (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadilolo13_@Sep 24 2010, 04:11 AM~18649970
> *That is a clean cadi who did the pinstriping?
> *


Angelo did the striping. :thumbsup:


----------



## Erik78 (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Sep 24 2010, 04:39 PM~18654398
> *nice color whats type of green is this? :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Bro!!! The color is called Cyber Green its off a VW Beetle. :biggrin:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeso_@Sep 28 2010, 09:48 PM~18687825
> *This is the only one i have found
> http://www.airbagit.com/product-p/bil-ca-4.htm
> *


 :0 :wow: Thanks Jeso!


----------



## myridhops (Jul 18, 2003)

for sale or trade $9900


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

seeu guys in vegas :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PIMP C_@Sep 22 2010, 12:02 PM~18632708
> *what top is used to make the big bodies vert?
> *


i think there from a eldorado


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Sep 29 2010, 05:50 PM~18695651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jeso (Feb 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Sep 29 2010, 12:10 PM~18692223
> *:0  :wow:  Thanks Jeso!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

they are selling this at my job. and old lady traded it in. it has 90k mikes on it ...i cant believe how clean it is.. not a scratch or dent on that bad boy.. i wish i could get it but iam broke ..i believe they want 4,000..


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Sep 18 2010, 05:17 PM~18599822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 30 2010, 12:02 PM~18702245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :worship:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## Ru-Nutty (May 17, 2010)

@ LuxoriousMontreal: Wassup bro, what size cylinders you got in the rear?? And with a high lock up like that, are you able to lay your rear end and tuck your wheels under your skirts? I wanna be able to do both...lock it up high and lay it low in the rear! I got a big body myself and was wondering...thanks bruh!


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Sep 27 2010, 09:10 PM~18677481
> *finally got it done and went from 94 mirrors to 95-96 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




thats a koo come up did u use the 94 doors?


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

HERES MINE STILL WORKING ON IT


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Oct 1 2010, 03:45 PM~18712495
> *HERES MINE STILL WORKING ON IT
> 
> 
> ...


I like that Ghost effect :thumbsup:


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Oct 1 2010, 01:48 PM~18712522
> *I like that Ghost effect :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Oct 1 2010, 03:54 PM~18712555
> *thanks homie
> *


Damn wish I was closer to Az I'd drop my big body off to get that shit done to wherever you got that done theres no skills like that here in corn country Indiana :biggrin:


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Oct 1 2010, 01:57 PM~18712583
> *Damn wish I was closer to Az I'd drop my big body off to get that shit done to wherever you got that done theres no skills like that here in corn country Indiana :biggrin:
> *


one of the homies here in town did i hisa youngster just starting


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SERGLPC_@Oct 1 2010, 01:34 PM~18711597
> *thats a koo come up did u use the 94 doors?
> *


 yea i shaved the the holes on the door.


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

THE DAILY:biggrin:


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## claudio1433 (Nov 24, 2008)

i need help with my fleet. any suggestions? wont start.
My Webpage


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Oct 1 2010, 12:45 PM~18712495
> *HERES MINE STILL WORKING ON IT
> 
> 
> ...


thats badass, love caddies with e&g tops


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 1 2010, 03:01 PM~18713158
> * THE DAILY:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  nice daily :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Oct 2 2010, 03:41 PM~18719698
> * nice daily :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

my 95 project


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Oct 2 2010, 11:38 PM~18722312
> *my 95 project
> 
> 
> ...



   looks good


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Oct 1 2010, 01:45 PM~18712495
> *HERES MINE STILL WORKING ON IT
> 
> 
> ...


PAINTS OFF THE HOOK


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Does anyone know where to get this cadillac center medallion?If it's from a GM dealer,what is it off of?


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Oct 3 2010, 07:08 PM~18726748
> *Does anyone know where to get this cadillac center medallion?If it's from a GM dealer,what is it off of?
> 
> 
> ...



front wheel drive fleetwood if im correct and other makes but it's oem go to hubcaps.com and you can find new for cheap


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

QUICK LIL SNAP I TOOK OF MY FLEET IN DOWNTOWN


----------



## milton6599 (Sep 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Oct 1 2010, 02:45 PM~18712495
> *HERES MINE STILL WORKING ON IT
> 
> 
> ...



That's one sweet paint job bro!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Oct 1 2010, 01:45 PM~18712495
> *HERES MINE STILL WORKING ON IT
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## ssconnect (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Oct 1 2010, 01:45 PM~18712495
> *HERES MINE STILL WORKING ON IT
> 
> 
> ...


good color combo.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Oct 2 2010, 10:01 PM~18721204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:  :worship:  :worship:


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE BIG BODIES IN VEGAS..... BE SAFE


----------



## morpheus (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 1 2010, 06:01 PM~18713158
> * THE DAILY:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i like this ride !! is it juiced ?


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Oct 3 2010, 10:35 PM~18728193
> *front wheel drive fleetwood if im correct and other makes but it's oem go to hubcaps.com and you can find new for cheap
> *


  THanx


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by morpheus_@Oct 6 2010, 09:14 PM~18754487
> *i like this ride !! is it juiced ?
> *



Not yet :biggrin:


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 214loco (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by area651rider_@Oct 7 2010, 06:22 AM~18758148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where u get that grill bRO??


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214loco_@Oct 7 2010, 04:13 PM~18761676
> *Where u get that grill bRO??
> *


got mine off ebay but airbagit.com has one i think is nicer


----------



## 84juicedbox (Nov 2, 2008)

for sale located in orlando fl. pm me for details


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

instead of painting the grey plastic trim on the rockers, has anyone tried replacing them with that chrome aftemarket trim they sell on ebay,it has 3 m backing..??? i think it might look good, ? :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

Tjones has a couple of this for sale in my post for big body :biggrin:


----------



## myridhops (Jul 18, 2003)

Still for sale $9900 TWO DOOR


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## PIMP C (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by area651rider_@Oct 7 2010, 08:22 AM~18758148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:

Clean bRO


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

my new daily, still got alittle more to do to it tho.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Nice :wow:


----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHORTDOG 62_@Oct 9 2010, 10:20 AM~18772259
> *my new daily, still got alittle more to do to it tho.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Oct 7 2010, 09:15 PM~18764203
> *instead of painting the grey plastic trim on the rockers, has anyone tried replacing them with that chrome aftemarket trim they sell on ebay,it has 3 m backing..??? i think it might look good, ? :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


i never seen them do you have the link?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Oct 10 2010, 10:09 PM~18779634
> *i never seen them do you have the link?
> *


x2


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 11 2010, 07:50 AM~18782131
> *x2
> *


im talking about the universal trim with 3m backing,, i was thinking it could be trimmed and used to replace the grey plastic trim on the fleetwood rockers,and bumpers...


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Oct 11 2010, 10:47 AM~18783190
> *im talking about the universal trim with 3m backing,, i was thinking it could be trimmed and used to replace the grey plastic trim on the fleetwood rockers,and bumpers...
> 
> 
> ...


That might look nice?


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 11 2010, 11:07 AM~18783331
> *That might look nice?
> *


i think if its trimmed right ,and the right size it might look good :dunno: might have to use a larger diameter strip for the rear bumper,,...


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

My lil boy lil shaggy!!!


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Oct 11 2010, 08:23 PM~18787407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

something being worked on....


----------



## 95WOOD (Oct 12, 2010)

IM LOOKING FOR THE CHROME MOLDING THERE


----------



## 95WOOD (Oct 12, 2010)

also on my 95 wood i cant find the wire hardness for the stereo there like 2 cables a yellow and a black 

if anybody could help me out i would really appreciated


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95WOOD_@Oct 12 2010, 06:20 PM~18793517
> *also on my 95 wood i cant find the wire hardness for the stereo there like 2 cables a yellow and a black
> 
> if anybody could help me out i would really appreciated
> ...


its in the trunk on the right side by the power antenna they make this wiring kit for it it goes from the truck to the stereo.


----------



## 95WOOD (Oct 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Oct 12 2010, 04:59 PM~18793866
> *its in the trunk on the right side by the power antenna they make this wiring kit for it it goes from the truck to the stereo.
> *


whats the wiring kit called ?


----------



## 95WOOD (Oct 12, 2010)

is it this one


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Oct 11 2010, 07:58 PM~18787123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


get'em started yung bro  and also ur fleety is killing it doggie thats a bad mofo right ther :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks bro and yes he look at all my lowrider mags and we r working on hes pedal car to mach the cady


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Oct 11 2010, 10:47 AM~18783190
> *im talking about the universal trim with 3m backing,, i was thinking it could be trimmed and used to replace the grey plastic trim on the fleetwood rockers,and bumpers...
> 
> 
> ...


i wonder if you can gold plate them :dunno:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Looking for a stock or castle grill for a big body! Hit me up if you have one for sale


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Also looking for a drivers seat switch housing


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Oct 12 2010, 11:32 PM~18796656
> *Also looking for a drivers seat switch housing
> *


 :0


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Oct 11 2010, 07:58 PM~18787123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NUTTIN BETTER THAN SPENDING TIME WIT FAMILY ... NEXT GENERATION GOTS TO KEEP THE LOWRIDER SEEN GOING


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> :0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 12 2010, 11:35 PM~18796690
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)

Just cleaned her up!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Looks good bro :biggrin:


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

Bump


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> > :0
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Oct 3 2010, 10:08 PM~18726748
> *Does anyone know where to get this cadillac center medallion?If it's from a GM dealer,what is it off of?
> 
> 
> ...


that was mine :biggrin:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas afterhop...*


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

MY CADDY AT DA VEGAS SUPER SHOW 2010


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 14 2010, 02:38 PM~18810116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like that set up :yes:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTMFT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Oct 14 2010, 08:09 PM~18814601
> *I like that set up :yes:
> *


 :biggrin: *yup...got da hawaiian flavah* :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Im going to need a drivers side front door panel here soon. Anyone got one ?
No cracks..dont care of the color...only need the panel it self. No controls ..just the panel itself


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 13 2010, 09:15 PM~18805545
> *wassup big
> 
> dogg, i was looking for you in vegas this year
> *












Ya Homie , last minute thangs came up ,,, coundnt make it... trying to bust a new one out... ride looks good as always good to see you made it up and back safe !!!! howd you dew?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Oct 15 2010, 01:38 PM~18820695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


there you go! yea this trip went pretty smooth. well one of my fuse boxes burnt up on me but thats it :biggrin: i got 2nd in semi


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 15 2010, 01:46 PM~18820748
> *there you go! yea this trip went pretty smooth. well one of my fuse boxes burnt up on me but thats it :biggrin: i got 2nd in semi
> *











Thats WUTS up... CONGRATS BRO...HOPEFULLY if all goes good we might head out your way next year


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Oct 15 2010, 02:04 PM~18820833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


To northern california?


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 15 2010, 02:07 PM~18820851
> *To northern california?
> *











ya cali... kinda tired of this seen..


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Oct 15 2010, 02:16 PM~18820923
> *
> 
> 
> ...


There you go  Hit me up when you decide which show you may hit, and ill try to make it


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 15 2010, 02:17 PM~18820927
> *There you go   Hit me up when you decide which show you may hit, and ill try to make it
> *











fo show..
sounds good


----------



## rookie (Dec 28, 2008)

:biggrin


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

BIG CLOWNY TECHNIQUES L.A. "COUNTY BLUES" COMMING TO A SHOW NEAR U.


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Oct 15 2010, 07:25 PM~18822226
> *BIG CLOWNY TECHNIQUES L.A. "COUNTY BLUES" COMMING TO A SHOW NEAR U.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: THATS BAD ASS 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Oct 13 2010, 07:07 AM~18798021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gangsta


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 14 2010, 11:25 AM~18810017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my favorite fleetwood at the show! this mug is so clean is lookin like it just roll out the lot back when it came out!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 14 2010, 11:25 AM~18810017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is the inspiration to my build same color and all but damn this bitch is sharp as hell


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Oct 15 2010, 05:25 PM~18822226
> *BIG CLOWNY TECHNIQUES L.A. "COUNTY BLUES" COMMING TO A SHOW NEAR U.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: LOOKIN REAL GOOD CLOWNY!!! :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Oct 15 2010, 05:25 PM~18822226
> *BIG CLOWNY TECHNIQUES L.A. "COUNTY BLUES" COMMING TO A SHOW NEAR U.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Oct 15 2010, 06:25 PM~18822226
> *BIG CLOWNY TECHNIQUES L.A. "COUNTY BLUES" COMMING TO A SHOW NEAR U.
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## LOWNIN4MUS (May 24, 2010)

Is it common that the axel hubcomes out for this year. It happen 2 me twice! Is because I 3 wheel a lot?smaller wheels? What's everyones input.lmk planning 2 invest in a complete rear end if that's the case!


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

heres some clear corners ive been putting together, i still have some finishing touches to add but i wanted to see what they look like on the ride so i threw one on real quick, i'll post the finished product when im done


----------



## Z3dr0ck (Nov 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Oct 16 2010, 07:50 PM~18829180
> *heres some clear corners ive been putting together, i still have some finishing touches to add but i wanted to see what they look like on the ride so i threw one on real quick, i'll post the finished product when im done
> 
> 
> ...


they look good! How much you asking for them??


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Z3dr0ck_@Oct 16 2010, 05:59 PM~18829240
> *they look good! How much you asking for them??
> *


these ones arent for sale but after i find out how much the rest of the material for the finished product will cost and the total time it takes to complete them ill have a better idea. i still have to add the new emblems to the reflector and those are what im waiting for a price on. Also since i dont come across corner lights often i would need your corners shipped to me first. I'll let everyone interested in a set know the details when i get all the materials in, thanks.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Oct 16 2010, 08:39 PM~18829478
> *these ones arent for sale but after i find out how much the rest of the material for the finished product will cost and the total time it takes to complete them ill have a better idea. i still have to add the new emblems to the reflector and those are what im waiting for a price on. Also since i dont come across corner lights often i would need your corners shipped to me first. I'll let everyone interested in a set know the details when i get all the materials in, thanks.
> *



that looks SO MUCH better...let me know when you get details on those...id go pink if i could :cheesy:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rookie_@Oct 15 2010, 03:59 PM~18821700
> *EURO TAIL LIGHTS FOR SALE 600$
> 
> 
> ...


lol keep them


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Oct 16 2010, 11:35 PM~18831270
> *lol keep them
> *


6 bills ?????? could do alot of things to GIT PULLED OVER BY THE POPO...cant make that much of a diff in my eyes..


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

| | Post #86873 

A PROUD MEMBER 

Posts: 367
Joined: Dec 2008
From: SOUTHSIDE BORN AND RAISED
Car Club: PHOENIX PRIME Est.1979










3RD ANNUAL BRUSH BASH OCTOBER 23RD . 7AM - 7PM FEATURING LOCAL PINSTRIPERS AND AIRBRUSH ARTIST FROM AROUND THE VALLEY. HAVE YOUR RIDE STRIPED OR AIRBRUSHED WHILE YOUR THERE..FOOD, ENTERTAINMENT, MUSIC, RAFFLES,, ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME...
2533 W. HOLLY ST.
PHX.AZ 85009
2 BLOCKS NORTH OF McDOWELL RD
FOR MORE INFO CONTACT E.T. 480-274-1762 OR ANT 602-703-0576. 


--------------------

PHOENIX PRIME C.C. ESTABLISHED IN 1979..30 YEARS STRONG!!! WE AINT GOING NO WHERE, BUT FORWARD... LIVE LIFE BY THE OLD SCHOOL RULES STILL BEAT DOWN FOOLS, I POUR THE LIQUOR FOR THE HOMIES, AND I KNOW WHEN I GO THAT THEY WAITING THERE FOR ME , SEE IM A MAN OF MY WORD YOU GOT TO KNOW ME, I PAY WHAT I OWE SO YOU PAY WHAT YOU ME !!! WANNA BE. NO NUTTS FAT BITCH.. BE A MAN IM HERE..YOU BEEN A JOKE FROM THE GATE AN ALWAYS SWINGIN ON NUTTS... I GOTS SUMTIN FOR THAT ASS POTNAW. PLEASE TEST ME


----------



## Z3dr0ck (Nov 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Oct 16 2010, 08:39 PM~18829478
> *these ones arent for sale but after i find out how much the rest of the material for the finished product will cost and the total time it takes to complete them ill have a better idea. i still have to add the new emblems to the reflector and those are what im waiting for a price on. Also since i dont come across corner lights often i would need your corners shipped to me first. I'll let everyone interested in a set know the details when i get all the materials in, thanks.
> *


Sounds good, hit me up as soon as your ready.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Oct 15 2010, 04:25 PM~18822226
> *BIG CLOWNY TECHNIQUES L.A. "COUNTY BLUES" COMMING TO A SHOW NEAR U.
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good homie.  :thumbsup:


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS+Oct 16 2010, 10:55 PM~18831086-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will do


----------



## PIMP C (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Oct 16 2010, 08:50 PM~18829180
> *heres some clear corners ive been putting together, i still have some finishing touches to add but i wanted to see what they look like on the ride so i threw one on real quick, i'll post the finished product when im done
> 
> 
> ...


i also took out those amber reflectors of my lac





















my boy didnt have em in his lac either













:cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Oct 17 2010, 08:45 PM~18837316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I usually don't like gold on these lacs........but this shit looks gangsta!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 18 2010, 12:34 AM~18837905
> *I usually don't like gold on these lacs........but this shit looks gangsta!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

*Here goes these flicks taken at the shop of Homeboy Clowny's County Blues.*


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

Anybody got pics of that Blue Fleetwood from Elite?? Its got a LA Dodgers symbol on the back under the trunk lid....So far I've only seen a few pics, that car looks sweet


----------



## Marsellus (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 18 2010, 02:24 AM~18839492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


real nice man

you do the paint work?


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

*LOCATED IN MIAMI,FL* :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Oct 16 2010, 06:50 PM~18829180
> *heres some clear corners ive been putting together, i still have some finishing touches to add but i wanted to see what they look like on the ride so i threw one on real quick, i'll post the finished product when im done
> 
> 
> ...


didnt thint this car could get any classier!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Marsellus_@Oct 18 2010, 04:28 PM~18844064
> *real nice man
> 
> you do the paint work?
> *


*We did the Bodywork,Paint, and Paterns. The Pinstripe & Leafing is done by Mike Lamberson of Draggin Lines Pinstripe, and Murals and side body panel patterns done by our Friend Edgar Rodriguez of Maxima Imagine. *


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 18 2010, 02:24 AM~18839492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE....


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Oct 17 2010, 10:45 PM~18837316
> *i also took out those amber reflectors of my lac
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: THAT WAS A LONG TIME AGO


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 18 2010, 09:50 PM~18845564
> *:biggrin: THAT WAS A LONG TIME AGO
> *


:yes:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 18 2010, 02:24 AM~18839492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  LOOKIN GOOD DREAMWORKS, GREAT JOB ON CLOWNY'S BIG BODY :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

My new '96 Caddy. Just need to throw the 13s on her. :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Oct 18 2010, 07:34 PM~18846094
> * LOOKIN GOOD DREAMWORKS,  GREAT JOB ON CLOWNY'S BIG BODY :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: *Thanks Bro.*


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Oct 17 2010, 10:45 PM~18837316
> *i also took out those amber reflectors of my lac
> 
> 
> ...


How did you do that? :thumbsup:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 19 2010, 08:07 AM~18849603
> *How did you do that? :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 19 2010, 08:07 AM~18849603
> *How did you do that? :thumbsup:
> *


3X


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Oct 18 2010, 09:49 PM~18847676
> *My new '96 Caddy. Just need to throw the 13s on her.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


im sure you'll do more than to slap 13's :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (May 17, 2010)

wats gud folks..dose any body know where i can get a billet grill for my big body lac..


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

]







[/


----------



## [email protected] (May 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Oct 18 2010, 08:34 PM~18846094
> * LOOKIN GOOD DREAMWORKS,  GREAT JOB ON CLOWNY'S BIG BODY :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


damn bro dat looks nice...looks likes alot of time in it...


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 19 2010, 10:51 AM~18851099
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Z3dr0ck (Nov 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 19 2010, 12:51 PM~18851099
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


How much shippe3d to 48033? :biggrin: L05 looking good homie!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Z3dr0ck_@Oct 19 2010, 12:29 PM~18851883
> *How much shippe3d to 48033?  :biggrin:  L05 looking good homie!
> *


thanks


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Oct 19 2010, 11:45 AM~18851044
> *im sure you'll do more than to slap 13's :biggrin:
> *


*x2*


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Z3dr0ck (Nov 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Oct 17 2010, 10:45 PM~18837316
> *i also took out those amber reflectors of my lac
> 
> 
> ...


I just did mine too


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 19 2010, 10:51 AM~18851099
> *]
> 
> 
> ...











looking good Bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 19 2010, 11:26 AM~18851360
> *damn bro dat looks nice...looks likes alot of time in it...
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks Bro. We sure have put in plenty of Man Hours into this ride, all we need now are the jambs, the Contenintal kit, the dash, Color sand and Buff, and it's a rap. Well as far as our end goes, knowing Clowny he still has a couple of Aces up his sleeves.


----------



## [email protected] (May 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 19 2010, 10:57 PM~18857332
> *:biggrin: Thanks Bro. We sure have put in plenty of Man Hours into this ride, all we need now are the jambs, the Contenintal kit, the dash, Color sand and Buff, and it's a rap. Well as far as our end goes, knowing Clowny he still has a couple of Aces up his sleeves.
> *


i know wat u mean bro.. im a painter as well.. i know it take alot of work..some ppl just dont realize wat kind of time is take to make sumthing look like dat...i have one cuming out as well...when i get da hang of dis ill be posting pics...


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Oct 18 2010, 08:49 PM~18847676
> *My new '96 Caddy. Just need to throw the 13s on her.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*CONGRATS ON THE NEW EDITION!!!!!!! I KNOW IT'S IN REAL GOOD HANDS...........*  :biggrin:  :h5: :h5:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keola808+Oct 14 2010, 10:19 AM~18809959-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKING REAL NICE D..........*  :biggrin:  :h5: :h5:


----------



## cheechaz87 (Nov 11, 2009)

i just got a fleetwood and was wondering if i put some 14s do i have to get 14x6 in the front and back.....???


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cheechaz87_@Oct 20 2010, 08:35 PM~18866742
> *i just got a fleetwood and was wondering if i put some 14s do i have to get 14x6  in the front and back.....???
> *


I run 14x7 in front and 14x6 in the rear - no problems.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Z3dr0ck+Oct 19 2010, 06:37 PM~18853839-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 20 2010, 07:55 AM~18859480
> *i know wat u mean bro..  im a painter as well.. i know  it take alot of work..some ppl just dont realize wat kind of time is take to make sumthing look like dat...i have one cuming out as well...when i get da hang of dis ill be posting pics...
> *


 :werd: and it's normally the ones that want everything for nothing.  can't wait to see you bust your ride out.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Oct 20 2010, 08:31 PM~18866032
> *CONGRATS ON THE NEW EDITION!!!!!!! I KNOW IT'S IN REAL GOOD HANDS...........    :biggrin:    :h5:  :h5:
> *


Thanks big dogg! Feels good to be part of the Cadillac Club now. :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad+Oct 19 2010, 10:07 AM~18849603-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOT AND LOTS OF P-A-T-I-E-N-C-E is all i can tell you lol na at least the way i did it if i remember correctly this was a couple years back a hobby knife real sharp and go along the seams of the amber piece trying not to scratch or crack the plastic opening it is a mission so you gotta be patient then when its open just take out that amber piece get some clear silicone and apply it on the edges inside and around it so that water doesnt get in i think i heated it also and i never got water or had problems putting it back in or nothing. just the opening part is a bitch i remember i had cuts all over from being impatient :biggrin: I WANT TO SEE PICS OF YOUR FINISHED PRODUCTS :cheesy:


----------



## Z3dr0ck (Nov 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Oct 21 2010, 01:57 AM~18867809
> *LOT AND LOTS OF P-A-T-I-E-N-C-E is all i can tell you lol na at least the way i did it if i remember correctly this was a couple years back a hobby knife real sharp and go along the seams of the amber piece trying not to scratch or crack the plastic opening it is a mission so you gotta be patient then when its open just take out that amber piece get some clear silicone and apply it on the edges inside and around it so that water doesnt get in i think i heated it also and i never got water or had problems putting it back in or nothing. just the opening part is a bitch i remember i had cuts all over from being impatient  :biggrin: I WANT TO SEE PICS OF YOUR FINISHED PRODUCTS  :cheesy:
> *


Yeah that pretty much what I did in a nutshell....In some spots i heated up the razor blade with a liter to help separate the seam. I got both done in less than an hour and no cracks. I did slice one of my fingers though  Patience is the key!!!


----------



## CESAR(CAPRICE)72 (Sep 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 19 2010, 09:51 AM~18851099
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


Wut up bro you take the caddy to vegas :biggrin:


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> *2010 las vegas supershow...*
> 
> 
> :cheesy: cant really see all the patterns on pictures , only in person
> ...


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)

> > *2010 las vegas supershow...*
> > :cheesy: cant really see all the patterns on pictures , only in person
> >
> > pic of when i was working on it
> ...


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

Tjones has some big body parts forsale in my post let me know some odds and ends :biggrin:


----------



## cheechaz87 (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@Oct 20 2010, 10:04 PM~18867043
> *I run 14x7 in front and 14x6 in the rear - no problems.
> *



kool man thanks what kind of fleet u got..... u from tri-cities??


----------



## smk999 (Jul 31, 2010)

heres my new ride gotta do a few things to it but should be out in a month


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smk999_@Oct 21 2010, 07:05 PM~18874760
> *heres my new ride gotta do a few things to it but should be out in a month
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## smk999 (Jul 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Oct 21 2010, 07:10 PM~18874810
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanks dogg


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 18 2010, 02:24 AM~18839492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

I just bought this one at the auction saved it from the junk yard


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 52 RAGTOP_@Oct 21 2010, 09:44 PM~18876460
> *I just bought this one at the auction saved it from the junk yard
> 
> 
> ...


Probably Dirt Cheap too :cheesy:


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Oct 21 2010, 10:46 PM~18876493
> *Probably Dirt Cheap too  :cheesy:
> *


yea, every things seems to work too i just replaced the door and fender yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 52 RAGTOP_@Oct 21 2010, 10:15 PM~18876796
> *yea, every things seems to work too i just replaced the door and fender yesterday :biggrin:
> *


Niiiiice


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cheechaz87_@Oct 21 2010, 04:47 PM~18874000
> *kool man thanks what kind of fleet u got..... u from tri-cities??
> *


Yeah Im from TC - I have a 95 Brougham


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 19 2010, 10:51 AM~18851099
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Nice....


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

EL JEFE DE JEFES 95 CADDILAC FRM RARECLASS CC IE


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Oct 21 2010, 11:43 PM~18877386
> *EL JEFE DE JEFES 95 CADDILAC FRM RARECLASS CC IE
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Oct 21 2010, 07:52 PM~18875247
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## cheechaz87 (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@Oct 21 2010, 10:45 PM~18877011
> *Yeah Im from TC - I have a 95 Brougham
> *


u still got it? what color is it


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Oct 21 2010, 07:52 PM~18875247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: *nice lock up in da front* :thumbsup:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Oct 22 2010, 02:15 PM~18881937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Oct 20 2010, 08:34 PM~18866074
> *LOOKING REAL NICE D..........    :biggrin:    :h5:  :h5:
> *


Trying to get on your level big homie


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

A few pix from a local show out hea


----------



## Q-DEVILLE (Apr 12, 2010)

F


> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Oct 22 2010, 05:17 PM~18882974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good Mana.....


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 22 2010, 08:44 PM~18884819
> *
> *


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Oct 22 2010, 01:49 AM~18877937
> *Very Nice
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 22 2010, 08:44 PM~18884819
> *
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Oct 22 2010, 04:17 PM~18882974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*nice cadi* :thumbsup:


----------



## Jesus Loves Me (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 14 2010, 11:25 AM~18810017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  the grey goose


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> > *2010 las vegas supershow...*
> > :cheesy: cant really see all the patterns on pictures , only in person
> >
> > pic of when i was working on it
> ...


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Oct 23 2010, 06:05 AM~18886974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: coming out real nice homie.


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Oct 23 2010, 10:28 AM~18887949
> *:thumbsup: coming out real nice homie.
> *


couldnt do much without the help from the club


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 22 2010, 09:44 PM~18884819
> *
> *


LOve that color


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Oct 23 2010, 09:42 AM~18887685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice wheels


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built+Oct 22 2010, 04:17 PM~18882974-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Nice Ass Rides *:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 22 2010, 07:44 PM~18884819
> *
> *


*BAD ASS LAC, & PIC "D".........*
 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Oct 22 2010, 04:17 PM~18882974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MANA I see you Big Homie.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

check out this new slide shoe i put together....


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Oct 23 2010, 07:39 PM~18890553
> *check out this new slide shoe i put together....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 23 2010, 09:42 PM~18890939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Oct 23 2010, 07:39 PM~18890553
> *check out this new slide shoe i put together....
> 
> 
> ...


  :wow: ttt


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Oct 23 2010, 07:39 PM~18890553
> *check out this new slide shoe i put together....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 22 2010, 08:44 PM~18884819
> *
> *


NICE :wow:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Oct 24 2010, 08:06 PM~18897350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joeycutlass_@Oct 24 2010, 08:04 AM~18893004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

for sale?


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

to the top for them big bodies!!!!!


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 25 2010, 02:23 PM~18904084
> *
> for sale?
> *


 :angry: :angry: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 25 2010, 02:23 PM~18904084
> *
> for sale?
> *


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Oct 26 2010, 10:37 AM~18912207
> *
> 
> 
> ...



you just hurt my feelings with this one! :wow: sic lac bro!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Oct 26 2010, 10:37 AM~18912207
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAM HOMIE THE LAC IS LOOKING SICK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOVING THAT BOOTY KIT AND GRILL.   :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Oct 26 2010, 10:37 AM~18912207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you killed em homie no doubt :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Oct 26 2010, 03:58 PM~18914962
> *Thanks  :biggrin:
> *



where u get the grill made up at and how much was the ticket? pm me with the price thanks


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Centillac_@Oct 26 2010, 04:35 PM~18914754
> *DAM HOMIE THE LAC IS LOOKING SICK  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  LOVING THAT BOOTY KIT AND GRILL.      :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :h5:
> *


Hey puto u get the booty kit and ill get the grill lol but its a nice dude Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

Meant nice ride homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LAC 95_@Oct 26 2010, 04:17 PM~18915116
> *Hey puto u get the booty kit and ill get the grill lol but its a nice dude Homie  :thumbsup:
> *



what a **** didnt know u rolled like that. :biggrin: MAS PUTO Q LA.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Kit courtesy of liv4lacs


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 26 2010, 09:19 PM~18916200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 26 2010, 06:19 PM~18916200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smk999 (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Oct 26 2010, 10:37 AM~18912207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks working on the setup now :biggrin:


----------



## Q-DEVILLE (Apr 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Oct 26 2010, 11:37 AM~18912207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THATS NICE


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

anybody got a drivers side head light for sale? Hit a deer.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

sick


----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)

.............. :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Koo pic bro :biggrin:


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Oct 26 2010, 10:37 AM~18912207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD DOGG... :thumbsup:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SERGLPC_@Oct 27 2010, 10:40 AM~18922012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks bro ur cady is baddass to i like what u r doing now :biggrin:


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*WEEN*


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)

see what you guys think all u guys big bodys are looking good so it made me want to built one this is my motivation topic ttt for all u guys put it down


----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)

here is another pic of the same caddy im finishing up frame off


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: so closeeeeeeeee but so far awayyyyyyyy.................


----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT!!!


----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)

SEE WHAT YA THINK


----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yogis tire shop_@Oct 29 2010, 08:50 AM~18939087
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE............. :thumbsup: 


IM BLOWING THE BRAINS OUT ON MINE IS NEXT ON MY TO DO LIST.......


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

need a front passanger bumper trim pm me if you have one for sale


anyone bought the ones on ebay?? do they look like the og ones???


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## 81 Cutlass Supreme (Jun 17, 2007)

*thirteens or 14's on my caddy?*


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 Cutlass Supreme_@Oct 29 2010, 07:15 PM~18943588
> *thirteens or 14's on my caddy?
> *


13s! I like my fourteens but i love the look with the 13s


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 30 2010, 03:30 AM~18945756
> *13s! I like my fourteens but i love the look with the 13s
> *


what size of spacer i have to put with 13?


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smk999_@Oct 26 2010, 09:11 PM~18918175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 28 2010, 11:40 AM~18930561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very Clean. Houston putin it down


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

What ever happened with this car?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

DFW MAJESTICS


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

to the top for them big bodies!!!!!


----------



## gordoloc213 (Nov 13, 2005)

CHECK THESE OUT IF ANYONES INTERESTED . . . 



. . . .4 SALE . . . AND/OR . . . .PARTS . . . .



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=566915




http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=567080


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

Picking up my 94 big body today great pics :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 30 2010, 06:50 PM~18948470
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Car still looks good


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Oct 31 2010, 09:59 PM~18956679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This motherfucker is clean as fuck...you have to look at the details and see for yourself...ELITE doing it big like always :wow:


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Oct 31 2010, 11:59 PM~18956679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*TTT* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Q-DEVILLE (Apr 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Oct 31 2010, 11:59 PM~18956679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.....what color is that


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Oct 31 2010, 10:59 PM~18956679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## cheechaz87 (Nov 11, 2009)

> :wow: damn this is another bad ass Elite ride !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Oct 31 2010, 09:59 PM~18956679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice rims homie.


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Oct 31 2010, 10:59 PM~18956679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love this car


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Bad ass cady!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Oct 30 2010, 09:13 AM~18946720
> *what size of spacer i have to put with 13?
> *


None. Caprice spindal swap and the fit right on with no problems


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> > :wow: damn this is another bad ass Elite ride !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> any piks of it laid


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Nov 1 2010, 04:37 PM~18960899
> *any piks of it laid
> *


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

one set done for my ride with the new emblems, will post more pics when the other emblems arrive.
sorry for the big pics im not on my computer so i cant resize them


----------



## smk999 (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Nov 1 2010, 07:37 PM~18961769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Oct 31 2010, 10:59 PM~18956679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pics don't even come close to doing this one justice. Another _*Elite*_ Elite Ride


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Oct 31 2010, 10:59 PM~18956679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Soon as I seen the pics and the quality I could tell it was an "ELITE" ride.......:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smk999_@Nov 1 2010, 09:39 PM~18963766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's+Oct 30 2010, 03:47 PM~18948453-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*CLEAN ASS CADI'S*


----------



## Z3dr0ck (Nov 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Nov 1 2010, 09:22 PM~18962286
> *one set done for my ride with the new emblems, will post more pics when the other emblems arrive.
> sorry for the big pics im not on my computer so i cant resize them
> 
> ...


They came out really nice homie, good work!


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Oct 26 2010, 11:37 AM~18912207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE CADDY


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Oct 31 2010, 10:59 PM~18956679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: CLEAN ASS RIDE! HAVENT SEEN IT IN YEARS, SINCE OUR FIRST SHOW 5 YEARS AGO......


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

this ones looks NICE!


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Z3dr0ck_@Nov 2 2010, 03:49 AM~18965232
> *They came out really nice homie, good work!
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Nov 2 2010, 07:29 PM~18970139
> *:thumbsup: CLEAN ASS RIDE!  HAVENT SEEN IT IN YEARS, SINCE OUR FIRST SHOW 5 YEARS AGO......
> *


 :wow: Man i just seen it in Vegas i though it was a new ride.


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Z3dr0ck_@Nov 2 2010, 03:49 AM~18965232
> *They came out really nice homie, good work!
> *


thanks homie


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Oct 18 2010, 05:47 PM~18844858
> *didnt thint this car could get any classier!
> *


thanks bro, im tryin, hopin to have some ice on the belly real soon


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 3 2010, 04:02 AM~18973635
> *:wow:  Man i just seen it in Vegas i though it was a new ride.
> *


NAH, BUT I DONT THINK HE HAD HIS INTERIOR DONE BACK THEN THOUGH


----------



## playamade (Nov 26, 2007)

[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


mine what ya think :wow: :wow:


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Perro_@Sep 27 2002, 03:08 PM~132423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTMFT!!!!!


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

my shit


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

here are some more pics of the finished clear corners on my ride, also pics with th original emblem in chrome and gold


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)




----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 3 2010, 04:02 AM~18973635
> *:wow:  Man i just seen it in Vegas i though it was a new ride.
> *


So is this cadistrophic?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Nov 4 2010, 09:34 PM~18987971
> *So is this cadistrophic?
> *



No that it Deja blue if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Nov 4 2010, 06:34 PM~18987971
> *So is this cadistrophic?
> *


No Cadistrophic's in Texas. This is one of the member's rides. :biggrin:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

JEFE DE JEFES RARECLASS CC


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 4 2010, 05:20 PM~18987845
> *my shit
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## inkpusher504 (Jun 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Oct 31 2010, 10:59 PM~18956679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## inkpusher504 (Jun 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Oct 26 2010, 10:37 AM~18912207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Nov 4 2010, 10:00 PM~18990568
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Nov 1 2010, 08:37 PM~18961769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Nov 2 2010, 02:37 AM~18961769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 wow


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

Wuz up cadillac pips


----------



## Dawg752 (Aug 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Dawg752 (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Dawg752 (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dawg752_@Nov 6 2010, 02:01 PM~19001239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dawg752 (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SERGLPC_@Oct 28 2010, 01:05 PM~18932683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE :biggrin:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS CC IE 
EL JEFE DE JEFES


----------



## Ru-Nutty (May 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Nov 6 2010, 08:14 AM~19000366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS BIG BODY IS CLEAN AS FUCK! THUMBS UP BRUH! :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

GOOD TIMES I.E


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS 2ND PLACE FULL 90S LUXURY AT TRAFFIC SHOW


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

For Sale, Taking offers


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dawg752_@Nov 6 2010, 12:01 PM~19001239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Clean! Heres Mine. :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Nov 9 2010, 03:25 AM~19022891
> *
> 
> 
> ...



when r u putting the 13'z :biggrin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Oct 31 2010, 10:59 PM~18956679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## Dawg752 (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Nov 8 2010, 06:08 PM~19017813
> *Looks Clean! Heres Mine. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


TTT BIG BODY


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

All air bagged 33 inch lock up :biggrin:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Dec 19 2003, 12:36 PM~1425620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF????? HAPPEN TO THAT FLEET HOMIE????  :nosad: :wow:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PADUSSY4LIFE_@Nov 9 2010, 03:41 PM~19025938
> *WTF????? HAPPEN TO THAT FLEET HOMIE????   :nosad:  :wow:
> *





damn bro u went back 7 yrs....... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Nov 8 2010, 10:42 AM~19015856
> *RARECLASS 2ND PLACE FULL 90S LUXURY AT TRAFFIC SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


HERE IS THE THE 1ST PLACE WINNER OF THAT SHOW


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dawg752 (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PADUSSY4LIFE_@Nov 9 2010, 03:41 PM~19025938
> *WTF????? HAPPEN TO THAT FLEET HOMIE????   :nosad:  :wow:
> *


NOT TO BE AN ASS BUT IVE BEEN LOOKING FOR A 5TH WHEEL BUMPER KIT FOR MY CAR.HIT ME IF U WANT TO SELL YOURS.


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Nov 7 2010, 10:04 PM~19012932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dawg752_@Nov 9 2010, 06:53 PM~19028835
> *NOT TO BE AN ASS BUT IVE BEEN LOOKING FOR A 5TH WHEEL BUMPER KIT FOR MY CAR.HIT ME IF U WANT TO SELL YOURS.
> *


 :uh: your about 7 years too late homie :uh:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 9 2010, 06:40 AM~19023722
> *when r u putting the 13'z  :biggrin:
> *


when ther done getting assembled in campbell ca :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Nov 9 2010, 11:37 PM~19029758
> *when ther done getting assembled in campbell ca  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

I NEED CHROME CENTER CAPS NOT THE ALLOY VERSION ANY BODY :happysad: 
THEY LOOK LIKE THIS 









FOR THESE RIMS 








:wow:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## bigjohn96 (Nov 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Nov 9 2010, 10:18 PM~19030608
> *I NEED CHROME CENTER CAPS NOT THE ALLOY VERSION ANY BODY  :happysad:
> THEY LOOK LIKE THIS
> 
> ...


I got them homie just to off my 96 to put on 13 z


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

to the top for them big bodies!!!!!


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS CC IE 
JEFE DE JEFES


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OroLac_@Nov 11 2010, 04:05 PM~19043527
> *
> *




We need more pics of ur OROLAC :biggrin:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

Anybody got a clean bigbody for sale in Cali or Az?
Got up to 5K for the right one.
Send me a PM if you got one for sale.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Just threw some HIDs in my Caddy.


----------



## cheechaz87 (Nov 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MY OLD CADDY ..MEMBERS ONLY.CC ...SAN DIEGO...TTT


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Nov 9 2010, 12:23 AM~19022880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean bro!! hey bro what size are youre cylinders? i want mines to get up high like that in the front.


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Nov 4 2010, 08:31 PM~18989462
> *JEFE DE JEFES RARECLASS CC
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S BADASS HOMIE HOW YOU DID THAT CENTER CONSOLE LIKE THAT, WITH THE FOUR SWITCHES POPPING OUT LIKE THAT....LOOKS SICK!!!... :thumbsup:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Oct 31 2010, 11:02 PM~18956698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKEN SICK ASS CADILLAC HOMIE!!!! UNBELIEVABLE!!! ONE OF THE BADDEST I'VE SEEN IN AWHILE!!! :wow:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Oct 26 2010, 10:37 AM~18912207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN NICE HOMIE!!!! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@Nov 12 2010, 02:37 PM~19053173
> *DAMN NICE HOMIE!!!! :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


THANKS BRO :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Nov 12 2010, 10:12 AM~19051787
> *MY OLD CADDY ..MEMBERS ONLY.CC ...SAN DIEGO...TTT
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rodriguez619_@Aug 23 2010, 10:57 PM~18390832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Nov 1 2010, 01:02 AM~18956698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE LAC.....( MAKES ME MISS MINE)


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Nov 13 2010, 11:18 AM~19058118
> * NICE LAC</span>.....( MAKES ME MISS MINE)
> <img src=\'http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j75/dave532/interiordone.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> ...






<span style=\'color:blue\'>*! DO TOO..... M!SS SEE!NG !T !N M!AM!.....* :angry:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@Nov 12 2010, 02:16 PM~19053011
> *clean bro!! hey bro what size are youre cylinders? i want mines to get up high like that in the front.
> *


8" only


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

nice


----------



## domer (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm lookin for the complete owners manual setup for the 94 Fleetwood. More importantly looking for the VHS casette and the white box that housed all the documents. There is one currently on ebay but not for the Fleetwood. I've included the link so you understand exactly what I'm looking for.
Also looking for a nice clean set of gold blank keys that will work for my Caddy
Ebay link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1994-CADILL...lsQ5fLiterature


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Nov 1 2010, 06:37 PM~18961769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 13 2010, 10:29 PM~19062640
> *
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## juicemen (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 13 2010, 07:29 PM~19062640
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 13 2010, 10:29 PM~19062640
> *
> *



DAM FRANKIE IT LOOKS BAD ASS HOMIE


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 13 2010, 10:29 PM~19062640
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER+Nov 14 2010, 01:29 AM~19062640-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 13 2010, 09:29 PM~19062640
> *
> *


 :0 now this whip looks gangsta!!!!!  any more pics???


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 14 2010, 08:33 PM~19068425
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: realy nice homie


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Nov 14 2010, 08:58 PM~19068739
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: realy nice homie
> *


  THANKS HOMIE


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Nov 14 2010, 09:36 PM~19069148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 14 2010, 07:33 PM~19068425
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REAL NICE HOMIE


----------



## cheechaz87 (Nov 11, 2009)

keep on posting them bad ass fleetwoods !!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

I seen a lot of those window trims around the door windoews are chromed, how do you chrome them? Mine has some like black covering over it and its peeling...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 14 2010, 08:33 PM~19068425
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Your Lak is clean!!


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~CAROL CITY~_@Nov 15 2010, 06:38 PM~19076264
> *Your Lak is clean!!
> *


  THANKS 4 THE LOVE HOMIE,STILL NOT DONE


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

this 1 was hard


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Nov 15 2010, 08:32 PM~19077505
> *this 1 was hard
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 15 2010, 05:37 PM~19075712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  I like that color!


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

to the top for them big bodies!!!!!


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 13 2010, 10:29 PM~19062640
> *
> *


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Nov 14 2010, 10:02 AM~19064467
> *:0 now this whip looks gangsta!!!!!  any more pics???
> *




ya but i needa resize em


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Nov 14 2010, 12:06 AM~19063208
> *DAM FRANKIE IT LOOKS BAD ASS HOMIE
> *




thanx . it belongs to my VP . MAURICE DID THE PATTERNS


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Nov 15 2010, 09:32 PM~19077505
> *this 1 was hard
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS HOMIE THERES MUCH MORE TO COME SOON


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Nov 16 2010, 09:27 AM~19080671
> *THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS HOMIE THERES MUCH MORE TO COME SOON
> *


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Nov 16 2010, 09:36 AM~19080700
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

AND THIS IS WHERE SHE SLEEPS....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Nov 16 2010, 09:46 AM~19080727
> *AND THIS IS WHERE SHE SLEEPS....
> 
> 
> ...




THATS A N!CE LITTLE TOY UNTIL THAT 60 IMP COMES OUT........ :biggrin:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

:biggrin: 
YES IT IS .....THE 60 WILL BE OUT....BUT I STOPPED ON IT BECAUSE I
HAD TO DO THE LAC UP FOR SOME CERTAIN PEOPLE :0


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Nov 16 2010, 10:00 AM~19080781
> *:biggrin:
> YES IT IS .....THE 60 WILL BE OUT....BUT I STOPPED ON IT BECAUSE I
> HAD TO DO THE LAC UP FOR SOME CERTAIN PEOPLE  :0
> *





:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

PLAY NICE...... :biggrin:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

I WILL :biggrin: ITS ALL IN FUN


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

i have several uncut keys... #1 only.. 5 bucks local or 7 shipped each


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Nov 15 2010, 07:32 PM~19077505
> *this 1 was hard
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: NICE


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Nov 15 2010, 08:32 PM~19077505
> *this 1 was hard
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

[/quote]


TO THE TOP FOR THE BIG BODY LACS RIGHT CLICK SAVE


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

some pics of mine still working on it.


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

PAINT IN PROGRESS....


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

HAS ANYBODY ATTEMPTED TO MOLD OFF ALL THE PLASTIC FROM BUMPERS AND ROCKERS


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

keola808 I-C-U


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 16 2010, 03:54 PM~19084441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


danm what type of color is that


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Nov 16 2010, 10:26 AM~19081115
> *i have several uncut keys... #1 only.. 5 bucks local or 7 shipped each
> *


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 16 2010, 11:11 PM~19088536
> *
> 
> 
> ...



MORE PICS I DIG THIS ONE :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Nov 17 2010, 12:14 AM~19087763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*I NEED TWO......
WOULD I NEED TO GET THE CHIP PROGRAMED.....*

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


*PM ME INFO..*


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 15 2010, 06:37 PM~19075712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That color is smooth.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Nov 15 2010, 09:32 PM~19077505
> *this 1 was hard
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JINXED32_@Nov 16 2010, 10:32 PM~19088819
> *MORE PICS I DIG THIS ONE  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Nov 16 2010, 10:14 PM~19087763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how would i know which one i need?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

Got tailight covers for 20 shipped  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=384778


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 16 2010, 06:34 AM~19080691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice frame...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@Nov 17 2010, 06:57 PM~19094311
> *Nice frame...
> *




the belly's patterned out too........ :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 17 2010, 04:23 PM~19094501
> *the belly's patterned out too........ :biggrin:
> *


Any pics? :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@Nov 17 2010, 07:44 PM~19094656
> *Any pics?  :biggrin:
> *


*
YOU WOULD HAVE TO ASK THE OWNER SOME OF US DONT HAVE THAT PRIVILEDGE *


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NL SUELO_@Nov 16 2010, 12:32 PM~19082786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is the same color I want mine.  I'm gonna need to change it up a bit so that I'm not copying. :biggrin:
GOOD looking ride homie


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Nov 7 2010, 10:04 PM~19012932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 15 2010, 05:36 PM~19075699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bro!!! I want a caddy so bad!!!!


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@Nov 17 2010, 07:24 PM~19095620
> *This is the same color I want mine.  I'm gonna need to change it up a bit so that I'm not copying. :biggrin:
> GOOD looking ride homie
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Nov 17 2010, 05:04 PM~19093959
> *how would i know which one i need?
> *


dealership has a machine


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Custom Made Clear Big Body Tailights
Come with LED Bulbs, two reds and one amber in each taillight for the Euro effect.
$200 + trade in of your stock taillights
I can also candy the lenses any color you want.

Before on the right and after on the left.









Lights on


















Lights off



























Give me a call if anyone is interested. (909) 568-5579. Ask for Albert.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Nov 10 2010, 11:45 PM~19040229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what is the name of this color?


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Nov 18 2010, 11:55 PM~19108124
> *what is the name of this color?
> *


Toupe its a stock colour repainted


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 14 2010, 09:33 PM~19068425
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What's the trunk, roof, and hood look like? Love the color.


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 17 2010, 03:39 PM~19094153
> *Got tailight covers for 20 shipped
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=384778
> 
> ...


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)




----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by raiderg12_@Nov 20 2010, 10:07 AM~19117340
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderg12_@Nov 20 2010, 09:07 AM~19117340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 17 2010, 02:39 PM~19094153
> *Got tailight covers for 20 shipped
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=384778
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Centillac_@Nov 20 2010, 02:02 PM~19118619
> *NICE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANK'S DOGG :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Nov 19 2010, 01:29 PM~19111590
> *Toupe its a stock colour repainted
> *


thanks, it looks really nice :wow:


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Nov 20 2010, 11:55 PM~19122338
> *thanks, it looks really nice  :wow:
> *


Thanks bro!


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderg12_@Nov 20 2010, 10:07 AM~19117340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by raiderg12_@Nov 20 2010, 10:07 AM~19117340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


effin bad :biggrin:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

Remember this 3 mths ago :angry: 
















A member of the club helpin out a lil.bit :wow: 

















Almost done :biggrin:


----------



## kindo (Mar 30, 2010)

lookin for rockers i need the driver side rear. or ill take the whole set for the right price


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

so here it is finally bought my fleetwood! 93 with 65k og miles! floats like a dream! im olny 16 so it will take some time to get it were i want it to be, any complements or advice will be apreciated! 




















me in the grey about to make the deal! :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Nov 18 2010, 09:33 PM~19106618
> *Custom Made Clear Big Body Tailights
> Come with LED Bulbs, two reds and one amber in each taillight for the Euro effect.
> $200 + trade in of your stock taillights
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Nov 22 2010, 07:42 AM~19131230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :happysad:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OroLac_@Nov 21 2010, 06:21 PM~19127210
> *Remember this 3 mths ago :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Nov 22 2010, 07:42 AM~19131230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn its still got good chrome :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 22 2010, 06:48 PM~19136943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: BAD ASS HOMIE


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Aug 29 2008, 09:52 AM~11470833
> *666
> *


----------



## 93FleetwoodDreams (May 23, 2009)

93 fleetwood  122k miles clean like a babys butt :cheesy: . some fix ups need to be done here and there but gonna be good project next spring :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shi&pie_@Nov 23 2010, 03:54 AM~19140284
> *93 fleetwood   122k miles clean like a babys butt  :cheesy: . some fix ups need to be done here and there but gonna be good project next spring  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



*
WOW LOOKS LIKE A SHOWROOM CAR....... LIKE IT 1993 ALL OVER AGAIN...

BACK TO THE FUTURE....*


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

ok newbie here!!! will 14x7 in a 93 with a 175 tire? or do i have to run 14x6 in the back? thanks


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

NO YOU HAVE TO FORGET ABOUT THE 14'S AND RUN 13'S ON IT...LOL :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Nov 23 2010, 11:06 AM~19143126
> *NO YOU HAVE TO FORGET ABOUT THE 14'S AND RUN 13'S ON IT...LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: thats after i juice it!! just hate the stock look


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Nov 23 2010, 10:50 AM~19142537
> *ok newbie here!!! will 14x7 in a 93 with a 175 tire? or do i have to run 14x6 in the back? thanks
> *


It wood be your choose that size of tire wood be 175x75r14 or like alot of us is riding on 13s....


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

COOL YEAH UNLESS THEY ARE DAYTONS OR ZENITHS YOU GOTTA RUN X6'S IF THEY ARE 14'S


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

ok! thanks! for all the 13 riders... what you guys rolling 13x7 or 13x8??


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Nov 23 2010, 01:26 PM~19143822
> *ok! thanks! for all the 13 riders... what you guys rolling 13x7 or 13x8??
> *


13x7


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

japan lac with impala antennas :0


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

DAMN :wow:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Nov 23 2010, 03:30 PM~19144348
> *DAMN  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


was this the transporters fault??????


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Check here: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=570425


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Nov 23 2010, 02:30 PM~19144348
> *DAMN  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :uh: DAM THAT SUXKS


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Nov 23 2010, 05:16 PM~19144244
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*i wanted to do that........*


:0 :0 :0


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Nov 23 2010, 01:30 PM~19144348
> *DAMN  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

ok so i went to pick up my wheels today.. the shop wanted to drop some standards in the back.. even after i told me that 14x6 would clear.. wats wrong with these people! seem to me they just wanted to rip me off!


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Nov 23 2010, 02:30 PM~19144348
> *DAMN  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Nov 23 2010, 02:16 PM~19144244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :squint: NICE!


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

gawddamn. seems like its not safe to transport cars anymore..


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Nov 23 2010, 04:30 PM~19144348
> *DAMN  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears:


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Nov 23 2010, 02:30 PM~19144348
> *DAMN  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN HOMIE THAT SUCKS! :angry: :tears: :tears: :burn: I HATE TO SEE THIS HAPPEN TO ANYBODY.


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

This one is so sweeeeet! :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Nov 23 2010, 08:03 PM~19147194
> *This one is sos sweeeeet! :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

anyone know where to get a metal gas tank or gas tank cover for a big body????


----------



## CESAR(CAPRICE)72 (Sep 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 22 2010, 06:48 PM~19136943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Caddy looking clean as always bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Nov 23 2010, 01:30 PM~19144348
> *DAMN  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY CRAP THAT SUCKS :tears:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 23 2010, 07:48 PM~19147022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Nov 23 2010, 02:30 PM~19144348
> *DAMN  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


wow that sucks!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shi&pie_@Nov 23 2010, 12:54 AM~19140284
> *93 fleetwood   122k miles clean like a babys butt  :cheesy: . some fix ups need to be done here and there but gonna be good project next spring  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn bro,i wish i had ur interior! ur ride is clean!


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 23 2010, 06:48 PM~19147022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 thats nice!!!


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Nov 23 2010, 01:30 PM~19144348
> *DAMN  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


_*fender bender*_


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 23 2010, 07:48 PM~19147022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:biggrin: 

:biggrin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 24 2010, 10:43 AM~19152345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LET ME KNOW IF U EVER WANT TO SELL IT?


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 24 2010, 10:43 AM~19152345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 23 2010, 08:48 PM~19147022
> *
> 
> 
> ...



VERY CLEAN! ANY PICS OF THE TRUNK? :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

Happy thanksgiving caddy pips.


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Centillac_@Nov 25 2010, 08:10 AM~19160859
> *Happy thanksgiving caddy pips.
> *


  happy thanks giving to you too homie


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Nov 18 2010, 11:33 PM~19106618
> *Custom Made Clear Big Body Tailights
> Come with LED Bulbs, two reds and one amber in each taillight for the Euro effect.
> $200 + trade in of your stock taillights
> ...



Way to expensive....i got mine in 2006 from the person who originally made these ...who still makes them...80 a set with shipping via USPS 3 day...send your tails and they come back clear...get your own bulbs and save some cash...










same set i got in 06....

old pic...



















PM True-S_Mike for the best deal on these lights... :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Nov 26 2010, 12:01 AM~19166567
> *Way to expensive....i got mine in 2006 from the person who originally made these ...who still makes them...80 a set with shipping via USPS 3 day...send your tails and they come back clear...get your own bulbs and save some cash...
> 
> 
> ...


damn, o6..... been that long huh. time flies!!!!!!!!!

ill do em for $68 shipped back to you!
i think i said 65 in a few pm's, - but its 68

LED's you guys can get at advance auto and places like that. 


side note, man i miss my caddy!  still love these cars


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS+Nov 25 2010, 10:01 PM~19166567-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know about too expensive, you get what you pay for. Mine come with LEDs and a separate amber for that "expensive" euro look. And the LEDs they come with are quality, not any cheap ass auto parts shit.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Nov 26 2010, 12:41 PM~19168492
> *I don't know about too expensive, you get what you pay for. Mine come with LEDs and a separate amber for that "expensive" euro look. And the LEDs they come with are quality, not any cheap ass auto parts shit.
> *



LOL get what you pay for? from looking at the clears you made your using the same exact material mine are made from. And for around 1/4 of the 120 more you charge anyone can pick up a good set of LED 1157 replacements that will do the same thing yours do. As far as that"expensive" look LOL instead of 6 red bulbs you have 4 reds and 1 Amber...thats the only change....nothing special....my guy also started doing the colored tail lights....blue, green, gold....still way cheaper than what your charging.... :uh:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

hell i only paid 15 bucks for my "cheap" LED lights..which are going strong still since the day i bought them 4 years ago


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Nov 26 2010, 09:31 AM~19168205
> *damn, o6..... been that long huh. time flies!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ill do em for $68 shipped back to you!
> ...


danm where u got those light :wow:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Nov 26 2010, 11:12 AM~19168693
> *LOL get what you pay for? from looking at the clears you made your using the same exact material mine are made from. And for around 1/4 of the 120 more you charge anyone can pick up a good set of LED 1157 replacements that will do the same thing yours do. As far as that"expensive" look LOL instead of 6 red bulbs you have 4 reds and 1 Amber...thats the only change....nothing special....my guy also started doing the colored tail lights....blue, green, gold....still way cheaper than what your charging.... :uh:
> *


Pm me your number bro. I'm not into this lil internet shit talking.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Nov 26 2010, 01:19 PM~19168725
> *danm where u got those light  :wow:
> *



he made them :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Nov 26 2010, 01:34 PM~19168791
> *Pm me your number bro. I'm not into this lil internet shit talking.
> *


no shit talking here....real talk thats it...just letting you know someone else already makes them...and there way cheaper than what your making...thats it


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Nov 26 2010, 11:38 AM~19168821
> *no shit talking here....real talk thats it...just letting you know someone else already makes them...and there way cheaper than what your making...thats it
> *


 :drama:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Nov 26 2010, 01:19 PM~19168725
> *danm where u got those light  :wow:
> *


i made them


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Nov 26 2010, 01:34 PM~19168791
> *Pm me your number bro. I'm not into this lil internet shit talking.
> *


its not a big deal, im sure you can sell those easily.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

****** and for everyone wantin colored lights like my old golds, i do NOT mess with those anymore. please dont PM asking.

but they do look damn good and the red lights would swirl with the material. wish i kept all the pics of what i done. o-well......... back to the brushes i go


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Nov 26 2010, 11:14 AM~19168703
> *hell i only paid 15 bucks for my "cheap" LED lights..which are going strong still since the day i bought them 4 years ago
> *


x2 i made my tails back in 06 and my cheap auto parts store led's have never failed me, all the same shit. I respect the hustle and the clear euro look is a great idea for those who are into that look. The price is steep in my opinion especially since other people can make them and sell them cheaper, but if people are buyin cool, do your thang, its always good to see people coming up with new ideas


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Nov 27 2010, 12:54 PM~19174962
> *x2 i made my tails back in 06 and my cheap auto parts store led's have never failed me, all the same shit. I respect the hustle and the clear euro look is a great idea for those who are into that look. The price is steep in my opinion especially since other people can make them and sell them cheaper, but if people are buyin cool, do your thang, its always good to see people coming up with new ideas
> 
> *


   x15~!


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

TTT..


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

http://www.customclassic.com/

20% off right now on the cadillac LED tails :wow:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Nov 28 2010, 06:16 PM~19184629
> *http://www.customclassic.com/
> 
> 20% off right now on the cadillac LED tails  :wow:
> *


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

LAC's TTT


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

I MAKE MY OWN LED LIGHTS....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*MORN!NG LAC LOVERZ......*





















:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ray562 (Jan 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 30 2010, 07:35 AM~19199449
> *MORN!NG LAC LOVERZ......
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that looks like my old Fleetwood. :cheesy:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ray562_@Nov 30 2010, 01:59 PM~19200547
> *Damn that looks like my old Fleetwood.  :cheesy:
> *



*
MAYBE IT IS.... I SAVE A LOT OF CADD!ES.... ESPEC!ALLY W!TH HOT HYNAS...* :biggrin:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 30 2010, 06:25 AM~19198815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bad ass video


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 19 2010, 09:26 AM~18603035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen this whip in person at the Scrape and it's fire. Got to see the detail work up close. Doing it big here....


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

Im starting to get reeeeal tired of all the problems that keep happening with my fleetwood. :uh: 

if its not 1 thing its another......


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 30 2010, 02:25 PM~19202090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  i like this one :wow:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 30 2010, 05:44 PM~19202247
> *Im starting to get reeeeal tired of all the problems that keep happening with my fleetwood. :uh:
> 
> if its not 1 thing its another......
> *





*HA WHO YOU TELLIN.... I GOT MY THREE WEEKS AGO AND STILL HAVENT DRIVEN IT YET..... IM TAKING CAR OF ALL ELECTRICAL PROBLEMS FIRST. THEN A MAJOR TUNE UP. GOTTA MAKE SURE ALL IS RIGHT BEFORE HITTIN THE STREETS.....*



:biggrin:


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 30 2010, 03:25 PM~19203154
> * i like this one  :wow:
> *


thanks homies


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 30 2010, 02:25 PM~19202090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANY PICS OF THE TOP OF THIS MOON . WHAT SIZE IS IT ?
:wow:


----------



## ray562 (Jan 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 30 2010, 10:40 AM~19200844
> *
> Picked up another one on Saturday!  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Nov 30 2010, 07:52 PM~19204918
> *ANY PICS OF THE TOP OF THIS MOON . WHAT SIZE IS IT ?
> :wow:
> *


*i aint got any and i have no idea...sorry homie*


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 30 2010, 03:44 PM~19202247
> *Im starting to get reeeeal tired of all the problems that keep happening with my fleetwood. :uh:
> 
> if its not 1 thing its another......
> *


Maybe its time for another vehicle


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 30 2010, 02:25 PM~19202090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


danm i like this one


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 30 2010, 05:08 PM~19203480
> *HA WHO YOU TELLIN.... I GOT MY THREE WEEKS AGO AND STILL HAVENT DRIVEN IT YET..... IM TAKING CAR OF ALL ELECTRICAL PROBLEMS FIRST. THEN A MAJOR TUNE UP. GOTTA MAKE SURE ALL IS RIGHT BEFORE HITTIN THE STREETS.....
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Nov 30 2010, 07:09 AM~19199040
> *I MAKE MY OWN LED LIGHTS....
> 
> 
> ...


how you did that?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ray562_@Nov 30 2010, 11:02 PM~19205047
> *
> Picked up another one on Saturday!  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



Nice I likes :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

For those looking for a cheaper deal I can do the taillights for $100 not including the LED bulbs, load equalizer, and divider.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

will a 94 deville house grill fit on a 94 fleetwood? :x:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Dec 1 2010, 11:31 AM~19208602
> *will a 94 deville house grill fit on a 94 fleetwood?  :x:
> *



:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, 2DAYWASAGOODDAY


:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

I SEE YA HOMIE


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Nov 30 2010, 10:10 PM~19205775
> *how you did that?
> *




A LITTLE THANG CALLED WHITE BOY TECHNOLOGY.... :biggrin:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Nov 30 2010, 09:32 PM~19206025
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*nice led's :biggrin: but damn da ride is mean :biggrin: *


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 1 2010, 09:40 AM~19208644
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


didnt think so.


----------



## TRUTH_HURTS (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## BLAME ME (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 30 2010, 02:28 PM~19202121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post up of my ride homie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Dec 2 2010, 01:56 PM~19220578
> *Thanks for the post up of my ride homie. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*no prob homie* :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 30 2010, 04:27 PM~19202114
> *
> 
> 
> ...



now thats a pink cadillac! 

its the opposite of mine lol


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 2 2010, 06:03 PM~19222271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 30 2010, 03:26 PM~19202106
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE LOOKING LAK..............


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

TTT


----------



## PFLATERO (Feb 4, 2010)

MY 1996 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM


----------



## PFLATERO (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 30 2003, 11:21 AM~1468367
> *DETAILS.......
> 
> was this an Engine Fire
> ...


I KNOW THE OWNER OF THIS FLEETWOOD HIS FROM INDIVIDUALS C.C TEXAS CHAPTER,HIS NAME IS OSCAR HU???????


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## PFLATERO (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Feb 5 2006, 04:05 PM~4782616
> *Isn't that Ice LaFox?
> *


HELL YEAH FOOL THA PORN STAR, SHES A FUCKING COCHINA EH :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PFLATERO_@Dec 3 2010, 09:29 AM~19228251
> *MY 1996 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM
> 
> 
> ...


nice bigbody homie


----------



## PFLATERO (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Mar 10 2006, 10:20 PM~5022776
> *:machinegun:  :dunno:  :machinegun:
> *


WTF??????? :machinegun:  :dunno: :guns: :nono: :barf: :banghead: :loco:


----------



## PFLATERO (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@Dec 3 2010, 12:23 PM~19228611
> *nice bigbody  homie
> *


HEY GRACIAS DOGGY.


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Dec 3 2010, 11:20 AM~19228585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Dec 3 2010, 06:19 PM~19231429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Dec 3 2010, 06:19 PM~19231429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you did the gold ?


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PFLATERO_@Dec 3 2010, 10:29 AM~19228251
> *MY 1996 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN CLEAN CADDY DOGG!!! NICE MILEAGE TOO!! :biggrin:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Nov 23 2010, 02:16 PM~19144244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIIITT!!! THATS CRAZY CUZ I ALWAYS USE TO SAY TO MYSELF "I WONDER HOW TWO ANTENNAS WOULD LOOK STICKING OUT THE BACK JUST LIKE THIS??? DAMN LOOKS FREAKIN BAD ASS BRO!!! :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Nov 22 2010, 07:42 AM~19131230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears:


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## B.dizzle (Mar 1, 2008)

what's up homies i need help with something, i need to get a stronger altenator to help support the beats in my lac, trying to figure out what's the best brand & best place to order one....200 amps or better...thanks...


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Nov 22 2010, 07:42 AM~19131230
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 30 2010, 01:32 PM~19202163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@Dec 4 2010, 01:09 PM~19237508
> *OH SHIIITT!!! THATS CRAZY CUZ I ALWAYS USE TO SAY TO MYSELF "I WONDER HOW TWO ANTENNAS WOULD LOOK STICKING OUT THE BACK JUST LIKE THIS??? DAMN LOOKS FREAKIN BAD ASS BRO!!! :0  :0  :wow:
> *


that is crazy, reminds of a twilight zone episode.....


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

Here s mine i just picked up for 800.00 running and registered :0 :thumbsup:













i have another coming for 1500.00 cleaner then a bitch


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Dec 4 2010, 01:37 PM~19237304
> *you did the gold ?
> *


:yes: :yes: HE DOES GOLD PLATING


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Dec 5 2010, 11:16 AM~19244231
> *Here s mine i just picked up  for 800.00 running and registered :0  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks clean. Good price.


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Dec 5 2010, 11:16 AM~19244231
> *Here s mine i just picked up  for 800.00 running and registered :0  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

FOR SALE BIG BODY EURO TAIL LIGHTS


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@Dec 5 2010, 09:56 PM~19249987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love that locc up


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 6 2010, 03:08 AM~19250977
> *FOR SALE BIG BODY EURO TAIL LIGHTS
> *


Click on link..


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@Dec 5 2010, 10:46 PM~19249880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Dec 6 2010, 09:05 AM~19252283
> *nice
> *


THANKS


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Dec 3 2010, 11:20 AM~19228585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: daaammmmm


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)




----------



## rodriguez619 (Jan 23, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0N0ejvTKORY


----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.dizzle_@Dec 4 2010, 04:36 PM~19238702
> *what's up homies i need help with something, i need to get a stronger altenator to help support the beats in my lac, trying to figure out what's the best brand & best place to order one....200 amps or better...thanks...
> *


I don't exactly what your pushing as far as bumps..but more then likely you will need to add another battery


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B.dizzle_@Dec 4 2010, 05:36 PM~19238702
> *what's up homies i need help with something, i need to get a stronger altenator to help support the beats in my lac, trying to figure out what's the best brand & best place to order one....200 amps or better...thanks...
> *


Msd offers beefed up alternators in the jegs or summit magazines......if not find a local shop dat rebuilds starters n alternators n they should be able to do it......here in htown I got a guy dat does it for 400 beef em up to 250 amps.


----------



## rodriguez619 (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

:0 
http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/2090335923.html


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Dec 7 2010, 12:03 PM~19261975
> *:0
> http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/2090335923.html
> *


that car was the reason i bought one of these


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rodriguez619_@Dec 7 2010, 08:58 AM~19261939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowriden (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Dec 7 2010, 11:07 AM~19261998
> *that car was the reason i bought one of these
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: X2 thats why I bought mine too


----------



## B.dizzle (Mar 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chino_1_@Dec 6 2010, 11:00 PM~19259869
> *I don't exactly what your pushing as far as bumps..but more then likely you will need to add another battery
> *


im running 4 jL audio w'3 on two 500x1 amps & a kewood for hi's & mids I already got a kinentic 2000 in the trunk,& some 0 gauge wire..still draining power for some reason...


----------



## B.dizzle (Mar 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 7 2010, 12:17 AM~19260540
> *Msd offers beefed up alternators in the jegs or summit magazines......if not find a local shop dat rebuilds starters n alternators n they should be able to do it......here in htown I got a guy dat does it for 400 beef em up to 250 amps.
> *


thanks homie for the advice i'll try that...p.s. i see you reppin that big ''I'' i fucks with the big''I'' o.g. big chris is one of my homeboys


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@Dec 5 2010, 10:56 PM~19249987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: NICE LOCK UP!!


----------



## B.dizzle (Mar 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B.dizzle_@Dec 7 2010, 04:59 PM~19265850
> *im running 4 jL audio w'3 on two 500x1 amps & a kewood for hi's & mids I already got a kinentic 2000 in the trunk,& a optima redtop under the hood & some 0 gauge wire..still draining power for some reason...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by raiderg12_@Dec 6 2010, 07:23 PM~19257215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   

:thumbsup: :nicoderm: nice homie


----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.dizzle_@Dec 7 2010, 03:59 PM~19265850
> *im running 4 jL audio w'3 on two 500x1 amps & a kewood for hi's & mids I already got a kinentic 2000 in the trunk,& some 0 gauge wire..still draining power for some reason...
> 
> 
> ...


Yup sounds like your going to need to run another battery for you stereo system...you need to get an isolator which is like a relay in order to run two batteries


----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)

ANYBODY SELLING A REAR RIGHT SIDE AXLESHAFT...NEED ONE ASAP!!!!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Dec 7 2010, 09:03 AM~19261975
> *:0
> http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/2090335923.html
> *


i thought the one in the movie was bagged?


----------



## B.dizzle (Mar 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chino_1_@Dec 7 2010, 05:47 PM~19266295
> *Yup sounds like your going to need to run another battery for you stereo system...you need to get an isolator which is like a relay in order to run two batteries
> *


thanks homie..


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Dec 8 2010, 12:00 AM~19268201
> *
> 
> 
> ...






:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 8 2010, 12:41 PM~19272175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good senor ED :biggrin:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 8 2010, 11:24 AM~19272487
> *looking good senor ED :biggrin:
> *


x94 nice pic


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 8 2010, 10:41 AM~19272175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: THATS YOURS ED?? :scrutinize:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Dec 8 2010, 02:24 PM~19272487-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*YEAH THATS WHEN I FIRST GOT HER..... NOW SHES GETTING COSMETIC SURGERY...*


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 8 2010, 01:13 PM~19273396
> *THANK YOU KING
> THANKS I TRY
> YEAH THATS WHEN I FIRST GOT HER..... NOW SHES GETTING COSMETIC SURGERY...
> *


  LOOKS GOOD THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

*ROLLING 5.2O'S DAILY*


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Dec 8 2010, 03:13 PM~19274513
> *ROLLING 5.2O'S DAILY
> 
> 
> ...


520s :scrutinize: nice!!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Dec 5 2010, 10:16 AM~19244231
> *Here s mine i just picked up  for 800.00 running and registered :0  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: DAM BRO CALL ,PM THANKS


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Dec 8 2010, 02:13 PM~19274513
> *ROLLING 5.2O'S DAILY
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 6 2010, 04:08 AM~19250977
> *FOR SALE BIG BODY EURO TAIL LIGHTS
> *


BUMP! FOR THE HOMIE!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 7 2010, 08:17 PM~19266583
> *i thought the one in the movie was bagged?
> *


No this one in da movie was owned by Ice Cube's bodyguard Big Kebo out of LA. One Eleven C.C.. Supreme Hustle was in and on the cover of Lowrider Magazine (Best of Cadillacs) edtion  Also apeared in Dip'N DVD :biggrin:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 7 2010, 11:04 PM~19268234
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by raiderg12_@Dec 6 2010, 07:23 PM~19257215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HELLA CLEAN HOMIE ANY MORE PICS? :biggrin:


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac+Dec 8 2010, 03:17 PM~19274567-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rodriguez619_@Dec 7 2010, 08:58 AM~19261939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, homie! :0 
What you got in that trunk?


----------



## Lyfaluxury (Apr 12, 2004)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lyfaluxury_@Dec 9 2010, 06:37 PM~19286965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY (Dec 11, 2002)

Not 13's...but squattin!!!


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

*TTT 4 THE FLEETWOODS*


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY_@Dec 9 2010, 10:36 PM~19287469
> *Not 13's...but squattin!!!
> 
> 
> ...



still up for grabs??


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 15 2009, 04:05 AM~13007095
> *Me and Dave are going to Park beside each other one day! And its going to be like Ice!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *





Ok it's almost going to be 2 years I'm still waiting...... :biggrin:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)




----------



## rodriguez619 (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Dec 9 2010, 02:28 PM~19285352
> *Damn, homie!  :0
> What you got in that trunk?
> *



10 batteries single pump all fat fittings


----------



## Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Dec 10 2010, 09:44 AM~19291924
> *still up for grabs??
> *


If sumone wants to cut that check....


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Dec 9 2010, 07:35 PM~19287461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

heres mine :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Dec 10 2010, 08:36 PM~19297868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: REAL NICE


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY_@Dec 9 2010, 07:36 PM~19287469
> *Not 13's...but squattin!!!
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: :uh: :uh: that was a BIG M car built in Miami . used to have zeniths :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Dec 10 2010, 09:36 PM~19297868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: sick patterns


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

Random question.... does anyone know where online I can find the stock cadillac color names/codes for the big bodies? Im specifically interested in that dark burgundy/plum/purple looking color. thanks


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## 71impon4's (Jul 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Dec 12 2010, 06:42 AM~19306034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice fleet, I remember it from funkflex 08 in Hartford. Looks good.


----------



## jeso (Feb 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Dec 12 2010, 04:24 AM~19305875
> *Random question.... does anyone know where online I can find the stock cadillac color names/codes for the big bodies? Im specifically interested in that dark burgundy/plum/purple looking color. thanks
> *


http://www.automotivetouchup.com/choosecol...model=Fleetwood


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Dec 12 2010, 05:42 AM~19306034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


big bodies are one of the few cars that can pull off big shoes,and littles shoes,I like that


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Dec 12 2010, 08:42 PM~19310144
> *big bodies are one of the few cars that can pull off big shoes,and littles shoes,I like that
> *


but little shoes look a little better on them :biggrin:


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 12 2010, 08:39 PM~19310587
> *but little shoes look a little better on them  :biggrin:
> *


*X2*


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 12 2010, 08:39 PM~19310587
> *but little shoes look a little better on them  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: You know it :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NL SUELO_@Dec 12 2010, 02:48 PM~19308968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Dec 12 2010, 09:40 PM~19311171
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Dec 12 2010, 06:42 AM~19306034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone know what kind of rims these are? Backspaseing and Dimentions? Nice.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> *TTMFT "PIMP JUICE"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@Dec 13 2010, 12:16 PM~19314394
> *
> 
> 
> ...




*NOW THATS NOT BULLDOGGIN THATS JUST BOW-LEGGED......*



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@Dec 13 2010, 09:16 AM~19314394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL LAC!! :wow: HOW MUCH THEY EXTENDED?? :scrutinize:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@Dec 13 2010, 09:16 AM2
> 3~
> 233233319314394
> *
> ...


any pics of that moonroof :wow: what size is it.1


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@Dec 13 2010, 12:16 PM~19314394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

> > *TTMFT "PIMP JUICE"*
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> > *TTMFT "PIMP JUICE"*
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*I NEED A FAVOR..... DOES ANYONE HAVE THE DIAGRAM TO A 94 LT1 FOR THE DASHBOARD AND THE AC.... 


I GOT A 94 AND THE DASH DOES NOT TURN ON AT ALL... AND THE A.C. COMPRESSOR WAS NOT CONNECTED SO WHEN I CONNECT IT IT STAYS ON EVEN WITH THE CAR OFF COMPLETELY......







THANKS IN ADVANCED.*


----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@Dec 13 2010, 11:16 AM~19314394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@Dec 13 2010, 09:34 AM~19314490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lyfaluxury_@Dec 9 2010, 09:37 PM~19286965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good as always jeff!!!!!!!


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

to the top for them big bodies!!!!!


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Dec 13 2010, 01:45 PM~19315988
> *BAD MOFO.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> > *TTMFT "PIMP JUICE"*
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NL SUELO_@Dec 13 2010, 01:33 PM~19315901
> *:worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@Dec 11 2010, 12:24 AM~19297773
> *Nice
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> > *TTMFT "PIMP JUICE"*
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 12 2010, 09:39 PM~19311853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice........ :thumbsup:


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

> > *TTMFT "PIMP JUICE"*
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Dec 7 2010, 09:00 PM~19268201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

TWINS????? :biggrin:  :run:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 16 2010, 08:37 PM~19347746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64ROllin (Aug 9, 2009)

daily driver!!


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 16 2010, 08:37 PM~19347746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love that tuck on the first pic :wow: :biggrin:  how much are those arms extended


----------



## 64ROllin (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigbodylac_@Dec 16 2010, 09:58 PM~19348597
> *I love that tuck on the first pic :wow:  :biggrin:   how much are those arms extended
> *


1st ain't mine ......2nd ones r...

Mine r 1.5 but they don't poke dat much....


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 16 2010, 10:40 PM~19348948
> *1st ain't mine ......2nd ones r...
> 
> Mine r 1.5 but they don't poke dat much....
> *


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64ROllin_@Dec 16 2010, 08:55 PM~19348571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


13 or 14??


----------



## 64ROllin (Aug 9, 2009)

> 13 or 14??
> [/quote
> 13 D's


----------



## 64ROllin (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Dec 17 2010, 12:32 AM~19349799
> *13 or 14??
> *


13 D's


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)




----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderg12_@Dec 17 2010, 06:55 AM~19350860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE FLEET HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigbodylac_@Dec 16 2010, 08:58 PM~19348597
> *I love that tuck on the first pic :wow:  :biggrin:   how much are those arms extended
> *


EXTENDED 3'' HOMIE


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderg12_@Dec 17 2010, 07:55 AM~19350860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS :biggrin:


----------



## 64ROllin (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 13 2010, 02:16 PM~19316206
> *I NEED A FAVOR..... DOES ANYONE HAVE THE DIAGRAM TO A 94 LT1 FOR THE DASHBOARD AND THE AC....
> I GOT A 94 AND THE DASH DOES NOT TURN ON AT ALL... AND THE A.C. COMPRESSOR WAS NOT CONNECTED SO WHEN I CONNECT IT IT STAYS ON EVEN WITH THE CAR OFF COMPLETELY......
> THANKS IN ADVANCED.
> *


Mike aka Mr.GM84 might have it


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderg12_@Dec 17 2010, 06:55 AM~19350860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 VERY NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Dec 15 2010, 08:45 PM~19338149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ol man checkin out tha fleets


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64ROllin_@Dec 17 2010, 11:49 PM~19357023
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0 WRONG TOPIC...... :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@Dec 18 2010, 12:06 AM~19357172
> *Mike aka Mr.GM84 might have it
> *



THANKS


----------



## 64ROllin (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 18 2010, 04:55 AM~19359258
> *:0 WRONG TOPIC...... :biggrin:
> *


oh yea my bad!!


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by srt1_@Dec 18 2010, 02:45 AM~19359060
> *ol man checkin out tha fleets
> *


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

I'd been wanting a Lac for a minute and bought a '94 project car. A couple days later, the homie lone star put his up for sale.
I went from this:










to this:









Plans include striping, beats, chrome undies and some Adex love for the setup. I'll probably end up keeping the white one for parts to avoid downtime when I chrome the undies


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@Dec 17 2010, 10:14 AM~19351781
> *EXTENDED 3'' HOMIE
> *


 :wow: damm!!!


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderg12+Dec 17 2010, 06:55 AM~19350860-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*X WUT THEY SAID!!!!!!!!!!!*

 :biggrin: :h5: :h5:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)

helping a homie out, hes looking to trade for a bigbody or lincoln town car 98-02 hit him up thanks 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=572900


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 18 2010, 07:27 PM~19363178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS MOFO IS FUCKING CLEAN!!!!!!!!


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Dec 18 2010, 09:40 PM~19364639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE COLOR!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 13 2010, 10:29 PM~19062640
> *
> *


More pics of this one please :thumbsup:


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

White chocolate on here did this..... All miami carz....


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 20 2010, 10:34 AM~19374886
> *White chocolate on here did this..... All miami carz....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

One more before I leave work.















Inspiration. . .


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 20 2010, 05:58 PM~19376936
> *One more before I leave work.
> 
> 
> ...





Very nice


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 20 2010, 10:34 AM~19374886
> *White chocolate on here did this..... All miami carz....
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow: dammm!! I NEED TO MOVE TO MIA!!!


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 18 2010, 06:27 PM~19363178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


daayyymm :wow:


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 18 2010, 05:27 PM~19363178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 20 2010, 06:16 PM~19377534
> *Very nice
> *


Thank You


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 20 2010, 04:58 PM~19376936
> *One more before I leave work.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: I thought So Hood was in Majestics. GOODTIMES now


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 21 2010, 08:41 AM~19383194
> *:wow:  I thought So Hood was in Majestics.  GOODTIMES now
> *


Yes in GOODTIMES now.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 21 2010, 09:41 AM~19383194
> *:wow:  I thought So Hood was in Majestics.  GOODTIMES now
> *



*YES MIAMI CHAPTER PRESIDENT.....*


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Im in the market to replace my oem alternator with a chrome one...anyone have any recommendations for a higher amp chrome alternator for my 95 fleetwood? I would like to be able to replace it just like im replacing it with an oem alternator



Also i need a drivers side door panel if any one knows where i can find one let me know......no cracks....all i need is the panel it self..no plastics or anything else


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 21 2010, 07:41 AM~19383194
> *:wow:  I thought So Hood was in Majestics.  GOODTIMES now
> *


That so hood has been in.3 other clubs, club hopper car


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Dec 22 2010, 09:31 PM~19397395
> *That so hood has been in.3 other clubs, club hopper car
> *



*what other club buddy name them.......*


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Dec 22 2010, 07:50 AM~19392526
> *Im in the market to replace my oem alternator with a chrome one...anyone have any recommendations for a higher amp chrome alternator for my 95 fleetwood? I would like to be able to replace it just like im replacing it with an oem alternator
> Also i need a drivers side door panel if any one knows where i can find one let me know......no cracks....all i need is the panel it self..no plastics or anything else
> *


I looked and called everywhere for a chrome alternator for my 94 and had zero luck. I ended up just polishing mine.


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 22 2010, 08:53 PM~19398122
> *what other club buddy name them.......
> *


Blvd aces, presidental, majestics, good times :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Now making the clear taillights out of a nicer looking, clearer material for the lenses. Looks a lot better in person and makes the lights look brighter when on. Also making the clear corner lights. If anyone is interested in having a set made pm me.

OLD STUFF









NEW STUFF


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Dec 23 2010, 03:31 AM~19400710
> *Blvd aces, presidental, majestics, good times :biggrin:
> *



*NEVER BLVD ACES..... AND HE WAS THINKING OF KEEPING PRESIDENTIAL CC. AND BEING PRESIDENT BUT THAT NEVER REALLY POPPED OFF..... SO 2 OUT OF 4 IS WRONG....*

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 23 2010, 06:56 AM~19401478
> *NEVER BLVD ACES..... AND HE WAS THINKING OF KEEPING PRESIDENTIAL CC. AND BEING PRESIDENT BUT THAT NEVER REALLY POPPED OFF..... SO 2 OUT OF 4 IS WRONG....
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


That's cool


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Dec 22 2010, 08:31 PM~19397395
> *That so hood has been in.3 other clubs, club hopper car
> *


He just likes to share.


----------



## 79Dmarchand (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Dec 22 2010, 07:50 AM~19392526
> *Im in the market to replace my oem alternator with a chrome one...anyone have any recommendations for a higher amp chrome alternator for my 95 fleetwood? I would like to be able to replace it just like im replacing it with an oem alternator
> Also i need a drivers side door panel if any one knows where i can find one let me know......no cracks....all i need is the panel it self..no plastics or anything else
> *


What's up bro - over the last few years I've been getting high amp alternators (polished and chromed available) from Ohio Generator. I run a gang of compressors and theirs have always done me right. An old timer named Gus is who i always dealt with. Looks like the site is under construction but the phone works just fine LOL  
http://www.ohiogen.com/index.html


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Dec 22 2010, 06:31 PM~19397395
> *That so hood has been in.3 other clubs, club hopper car
> *


CHECK IT OUT PIMPEN.....WHO THE FUCK CARES IF I BEEN IN OTHER CAR YOUHOMIE :boink: :boink: :boink:  
BTW NICE KNOC-OFFS ON UR CAR(BULLETS) :thumbsup:


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Dec 23 2010, 03:27 PM~19404368
> *CHECK IT OUT PIMPEN.....WHO THE FUCK CARES IF I BEEN IN OTHER CAR YOUHOMIE :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> BTW NICE KNOC-OFFS ON UR CAR(BULLETS) :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Easy GOODTIMER! Let our car do the talkin for us! haters are always gunna be around ignore them fools!


----------



## Brownz530 (Nov 18, 2010)

What my Big Body looked like last year, Coming back with a different twist in 2011!... few tricks up my sleeve..


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO ALL THE CADILLAC OWNERS HERE IN CALIFORNIA IM STARTING CADILLAC FEST FROM 77-96 ON APRIL 23 IN SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA LOCATION TO BE ANNOUNCED ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE CALL 714-371-5654 THE CADILLAC CONNECT 

CADILLACS ONLY PLEASE SIGN UP THIS WILL BE THE ULTIMATE FEST OF THE YEAR


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Dec 24 2010, 12:42 AM~19408891
> *TO ALL THE CADILLAC OWNERS HERE IN CALIFORNIA IM STARTING CADILLAC FEST FROM 77-96 ON APRIL 23 IN SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA LOCATION TO BE ANNOUNCED ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE CALL 714-371-5654 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting              714-371-5654      end_of_the_skype_highlighting THE CADILLAC CONNECT
> 
> CADILLACS ONLY PLEASE SIGN UP THIS WILL BE THE ULTIMATE FEST OF THE YEAR
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LONG OVER DUE


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Dec 23 2010, 03:27 PM~19404368
> *CHECK IT OUT PIMPEN.....WHO THE FUCK CARES IF I BEEN IN OTHER CAR YOUHOMIE :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> BTW NICE KNOC-OFFS ON UR CAR(BULLETS) :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Thanks that's my old knock offs on my old caddy, BTW my bro is in Goodtimes car club to


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Dec 23 2010, 03:37 AM~19401046
> *Now making the clear taillights out of a nicer looking, clearer material for the lenses. Looks a lot better in person and makes the lights look brighter when on. Also making the clear corner lights. If anyone is interested in having a set made pm me.
> 
> OLD STUFF
> ...



hard to see the difference..got a better pic to see the difference?


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 23 2010, 08:03 PM~19405973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that honda is tight!


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

I have a set of cadi a-arms extended 1 1/4 uppers ready for chrome and lowers that already chrome.... they are molded as well...sorry for bad vid i can send more pics just pm me... I will NOT ship pick up only if your around DFW TX i will meet$$$$$650$$$$


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

Straight Game c.c. San Diego California


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Dec 24 2010, 10:19 AM~19410844
> *that honda is tight!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mAjOrGaMe93_@Dec 24 2010, 06:18 PM~19413156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mAjOrGaMe93_@Dec 24 2010, 02:18 PM~19413156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mAjOrGaMe93_@Dec 24 2010, 03:21 PM~19413183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 30 2010, 02:28 PM~19202125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## siio (Mar 25, 2010)

my cady !!


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Dec 24 2010, 12:42 AM~19408891
> *TO ALL THE CADILLAC OWNERS HERE IN CALIFORNIA IM STARTING CADILLAC FEST FROM 77-96 ON APRIL 23 IN SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA LOCATION TO BE ANNOUNCED ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE CALL 714-371-5654 THE CADILLAC CONNECT
> 
> CADILLACS ONLY PLEASE SIGN UP THIS WILL BE THE ULTIMATE FEST OF THE YEAR
> ...


:thumbsup: hit me up if there's anything I can do for you from over here


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mAjOrGaMe93_@Dec 24 2010, 03:18 PM~19413156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's that Straight Game street shit!!!


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Dec 24 2010, 03:42 PM~19412045
> *I have a set of cadi  a-arms  extended 1 1/4 uppers ready for chrome and lowers that already chrome.... they are molded as well...sorry for bad vid i can send more pics just pm me... I will NOT ship pick up only if your around DFW TX i will meet$$$$$650$$$$
> 
> 
> ...


They look nice however $650 is a bit much


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by R00STER_@Dec 25 2010, 03:45 PM~19419293
> *They look nice however $650 is a bit much
> *


I thought I would start high cause no matter what I ask for them folks always try to talk the price down


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Dec 26 2010, 02:17 AM~19421353
> *
> 
> 
> ...




N!ce...... :biggrin:


----------



## KNDYLAC (Jun 27, 2007)

My ol fleetwood.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Dec 26 2010, 02:17 AM~19421353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Looking good homie


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 26 2010, 07:25 PM~19426417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS+Dec 22 2010, 07:50 AM~19392526-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Old material on the left, new material on the right. Not the greatest pic but you can tell the difference of the two. New material is a lot nicer than the old.


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Dec 24 2010, 05:13 AM~19409668
> *Thanks that's my old knock offs on my old caddy, BTW my bro is in Goodtimes car club to
> *


thats the way to go homie..... :biggrin:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Dec 26 2010, 11:35 PM~19428576
> *Street & Performance has them but you gotta have DEEP pockets for them. They're not for the cheap motherfuckers.
> *


GOOD looking out homie.  I just ordered me a chrome alternator. :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Dec 27 2010, 01:35 AM~19428576
> *Street & Performance has them but you gotta have DEEP pockets for them. They're not for the cheap motherfuckers.
> 
> 
> ...


thanks ive seen them there 400 bucks lol 


that material is nice it does look clearer


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@Dec 27 2010, 07:17 PM~19433488
> *GOOD looking out homie.  I just ordered me a chrome alternator. :biggrin:
> *



post up a pic when you get it..let me know how it works out...what amp did you get?


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Dec 27 2010, 06:57 PM~19434191
> *post up a pic when you get it..let me know how it works out...what amp did you get?
> *


Let me rephrase that: I'll be sending them mine and they are going to dismantle, chrome, and put it back together including a chrome pulley and fan for 250.
















I got mine polished by a homie but you and I know there's nothing like chrome. :biggrin: I'll post a pic when it gets chromed.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

where you get the chrome post inserts?


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

I took this pic in Geneva, Switzerland last month. Tripped me the fuck out. 
With gas prices in Europe being what they are, I couldn't believe they were using this as a taxi.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## SO.AZ (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 26 2010, 07:21 PM~19426388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: mos.def 1 of my favorites...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

EL JEFE DE JEFES RARECLASS IE


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Anyone have problems keeping the bushings on the sway bar intact? My homeboy's kept sliding out and eventually fell apart, they were brand new. He plays with the switches, but no hopping or anything crazy. He's just going to take the bar off


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Dec 25 2010, 11:17 PM~19421353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@Dec 27 2010, 09:13 PM~19434318
> *Let me rephrase that: I'll be sending them mine and they are going to dismantle, chrome, and put it back together including a chrome pulley and fan for 250.
> 
> 
> ...



oh i see...yeah post after pics...price dont seem to bad....i need a higher output alternator to provide enough juice for my system and screens...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Dec 28 2010, 01:13 PM~19439718
> *Anyone have problems keeping the bushings on the sway bar intact?  My homeboy's kept sliding out and eventually fell apart, they were brand new.  He plays with the switches, but no hopping or anything crazy.  He's just going to take the bar off
> *




just take it off you dont need it...had mine off for 5 years now...no problems....There will be some sway on the highway but once you get used to it you wont really notice any difference........side to side motion is better to


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*gotta love them big body's......*


















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 28 2010, 04:09 PM~19441942
> *gotta love them big body's......
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :scrutinize: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Dec 28 2010, 07:20 PM~19442040
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats on your feature.... :biggrin:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 28 2010, 05:58 PM~19442815
> *Congrats on your feature....  :biggrin:
> *


x94


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Dec 28 2010, 03:11 PM~19441507
> *oh i see...yeah post after pics...price dont seem to bad....i need a higher output alternator to provide enough juice for my system and screens...
> *


The one on my ride is a 120. You must be running some high wattage. The more I think about it the more I'm thinking I should just buy a brand new chrome alternator. By the time I pay for shipping to and from I would have paid enough for a chrome one. Let me sleep on it and I'll let you know what I decide.


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 28 2010, 06:09 PM~19441942
> *gotta love them big body's......
> 
> 
> ...



YOU FINALLY POSTED IT UP :biggrin:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Dec 28 2010, 07:49 PM~19443757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 28 2010, 04:09 PM~19441942
> *gotta love them big body's......
> 
> 
> ...


nice where you got the trims that goes around the ragtop in the white caddi


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D+Dec 28 2010, 10:36 PM~19443606-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got it like that so wouldnt kno homie....


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Dec 25 2010, 11:17 PM~19421353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin Good dog!


----------



## Marsellus (Oct 14, 2010)

TTT!


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow+Dec 28 2010, 06:14 PM~19442942-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks homies


----------



## cheechaz87 (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Dec 28 2010, 07:49 PM~19443757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is a bad ass fleetwood :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## sicksided (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Dec 28 2010, 03:11 PM~19441507
> *oh i see...yeah post after pics...price dont seem to bad....i need a higher output alternator to provide enough juice for my system and screens...
> *


Dont know if it's enough for what your Lookin for but summit racing has a chrome 140amp alternator made by powermaster for 359.95 look up powermaster 18112


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Dec 28 2010, 03:20 PM~19442040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CONGARTS RICK THE CADDY LOOKS CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 28 2010, 03:09 PM~19441942
> *gotta love them big body's......
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DAM HOMIE TWO :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Dec 29 2010, 02:48 PM~19449231
> *:0 DAM HOMIE TWO :biggrin:
> *




:yes: :yes:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

anybody got a quarter shell top for sale or know anybody that has one?


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 28 2010, 04:09 PM~19441942
> *gotta love them big body's......
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: is that Ace??


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Dec 28 2010, 08:49 PM~19443757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good on jacks


----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Dec 28 2010, 04:20 PM~19442040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Dec 29 2010, 04:26 PM~19449946
> *:wow: is that Ace??
> *



*
HOPEFULLY IT WILL BE..... GOTTA CHANGE SOME STUFF....



ACE =
[email protected] CLASS!CAL ED!T!ON....

ANOTHER CADILLAC EXTRAVAGANZA

ALWAYS CRUISING EVERYWHERE....

A CADILLAC EMPIRE...

A true CADILLAC EXPERIENCE....

A CRAZY EXAMPLE.......*

:biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Dec 29 2010, 11:46 AM~19449213
> *CONGARTS RICK THE CADDY LOOKS CLEAN  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks Rich


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 28 2010, 07:58 PM~19442815
> *Congrats on your feature....  :biggrin:
> *


yes exactly what he said Rick!!!!


----------



## 96azteca_gold (Oct 15, 2009)

azteca gold lookin clean


----------



## 96azteca_gold (Oct 15, 2009)

:biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@Dec 28 2010, 08:19 PM~19442987
> *The one on my ride is a 120. You must be running some high wattage.  The more I think about it the more I'm thinking I should just buy a brand new chrome alternator. By the time I pay for shipping to and from I would have paid enough for a chrome one. Let me sleep on it and I'll let you know what I decide.
> *


crazy thing is im not running much wattage....i bet its just the fact that im still running the stock alternator...never replaced lol


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Dec 29 2010, 09:29 PM~19453868
> *crazy thing is im not running much wattage....i bet its just the fact that im still running the stock alternator...never replaced lol
> *


Possibly. :dunno: I'm still holding on to my alternator. Still debating it. :rofl: it's either spend the money now or spend the money later.


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Dec 28 2010, 03:20 PM~19442040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*X94 CONGRATS RICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

 :biggrin:  :h5: :h5:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 29 2010, 11:48 AM~19449691
> *:yes: :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96azteca_gold_@Dec 29 2010, 07:46 PM~19453462
> *azteca gold lookin clean
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@Dec 28 2010, 05:19 PM~19442987
> *The one on my ride is a 120. You must be running some high wattage.  The more I think about it the more I'm thinking I should just buy a brand new chrome alternator. By the time I pay for shipping to and from I would have paid enough for a chrome one. Let me sleep on it and I'll let you know what I decide.
> *


that would prob save the hassle.
where could u buy a chrome alt for the big body ..1993 with the TBI.


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 93CaDiWoOd_@Dec 30 2010, 09:49 PM~19463467
> *that would prob save the hassle.
> where could u buy a chrome alt for the big body ..1993 with the TBI.
> *


Online homie. Google, Street & Performance. They're good people.


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 29 2010, 10:58 PM~19454792
> *
> 
> 
> ...



CLEAN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96azteca_gold_@Dec 29 2010, 09:07 PM~19453690
> *:biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

I need a clip for my caddy...

Heres a pic of what i need... Its the door handle that you grab to pull the door shut...you can see whats missing from the pics...


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Dec 31 2010, 04:18 PM~19469787
> *I need a clip for my caddy...
> 
> Heres a pic of what i need... Its the door handle that you grab to pull the door shut...you can see whats missing from the pics...
> ...


any auto parts store has thos retainers


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Dec 31 2010, 08:05 PM~19470425
> *any auto parts store has thos retainers
> *



ill have to check into that


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Dec 28 2010, 12:34 PM~19439898
> *NICE HOMIE  :thumbsup:
> *


  thanks


----------



## 96azteca_gold (Oct 15, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96azteca_gold_@Jan 1 2011, 06:13 PM~19476949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96azteca_gold_@Jan 1 2011, 08:13 PM~19476949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: dig those murals, lots of detail!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 2 2011, 03:55 PM~19483420
> *1st time back out.............
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPANISHFLY_@Jan 2 2011, 04:23 PM~19483686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Not a fan of any shades of red but this fucker looks nice.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SPANISHFLY_@Jan 2 2011, 06:23 PM~19483686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

how much would a front bumper for a 93 go?


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

*STILL GOT THIS FOR SALE*


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

What's up my fellow Cadillac'ers!

I just picked up my 7th Caddy... (my 4th big body) on Xmas Eve! :biggrin: Got it from an old lady for $3400.


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jan 3 2011, 06:18 PM~19492785
> *What's up my fellow Cadillac'ers!
> 
> I just picked up my 7th Caddy... (my 4th big body) on Xmas Eve!  :biggrin:  Got it from an old lady for $3400.
> ...


SWEET LIKED YOUR GRAY ONE ALSO


----------



## KABRON (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 26 2010, 07:21 PM~19426388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 IS THAT THE STOCK REAR END?


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Jan 2 2011, 05:52 PM~19484976
> *how much would a front bumper for a 93 go?
> *


damn homie be ready to spend sum $ :-/
its rare to find a good front bumper with no dings


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JINXED32_@Jan 3 2011, 06:28 PM~19494229
> *SWEET LIKED YOUR GRAY ONE ALSO
> *


Thanks man! :thumbsup:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jan 3 2011, 04:18 PM~19492785
> *What's up my fellow Cadillac'ers!
> 
> I just picked up my 7th Caddy... (my 4th big body) on Xmas Eve!  :biggrin:  Got it from an old lady for $3400.
> ...


*WUT'S UP VOLO :wave: :wave: 

IT WAS A PLEASURE MEETING YOU. HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT TIME AND YOU ENJOYED THE FOOD....... THE LAC IS CLEAN..........*

 :biggrin:  :h5: :h5:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Jan 3 2011, 07:54 PM~19495288
> *WUT'S UP VOLO  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> IT WAS A PLEASURE MEETING YOU. HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT TIME AND YOU ENJOYED THE FOOD....... THE LAC IS CLEAN..........
> ...


Richie! What's going on man? Yeah brother, it was long overdue to meet up... Thanks again for the Big M hospitality... Much luv and respect to you guys... The get-together was off the hook and the food was effin' good! :biggrin:

I'll be talking to you soon man... :thumbsup:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96azteca_gold_@Jan 1 2011, 07:13 PM~19476949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 13's pr 14's?


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jan 4 2011, 01:24 AM~19497173
> *Richie!  What's going on man?  Yeah brother, it was long overdue to meet up... Thanks again for the Big M hospitality... Much luv and respect to you guys... The get-together was off the hook and the food was effin' good!  :biggrin:
> 
> I'll be talking to you soon man... :thumbsup:
> ...


Did you post any pictures of the event?


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jan 4 2011, 07:54 AM~19499101
> *Did you post any pictures of the event?
> *


Naw man... I was just there to enjoy it with my own eyeballs... not take pics. :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jan 4 2011, 11:54 AM~19499101
> *Did you post any pictures of the event?
> *




go to shows and events there are a lot there....... :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 4 2011, 08:26 AM~19499345
> *go to shows and events there are a lot there....... :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

Got the 13s on! :cheesy:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jan 4 2011, 12:59 PM~19499524
> *Got the 13s on!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



you teasing us now you had them on for like three days already..... :biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 4 2011, 11:26 AM~19499345
> *go to shows and events there are a lot there....... :biggrin:
> *


Thanks.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 30 2010, 12:01 AM~19454838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


used to be crazy about this car.


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 93CaDiWoOd_@Jan 3 2011, 08:00 PM~19494597
> *damn homie be ready to spend sum $ :-/
> its rare to find a good front bumper with no dings
> *


My bumpers had some dings and deep scratches. Took it to the chromer and was able to get all the deep scratches out, dings and dents fix and rechromed for I think 325 each. Can't remember how much I paid.


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 4 2011, 09:51 AM~19499853
> *you teasing us now you had them on for like three days already..... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: How did you know? :cheesy:


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jan 4 2011, 09:59 AM~19499524
> *Got the 13s on!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 
Nothing like a black Bigbody on 13s.


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Jan 4 2011, 01:53 PM~19501548
> *:thumbsup:
> Nothing like a black Bigbody on 13s.
> *


Yeah man... Black is my favorite color for cars... Hard to keep clean, but looks damn sharp when they are! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jan 4 2011, 05:51 PM~19501530
> *:biggrin: How did you know?  :cheesy:
> *





I work for the f.l.i. ( federal lowriding investigations. ) :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)

3XBLCKLAK ON 13' WEST COAST SOUTHERN CALI 805........








:biggrin:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty+Dec 30 2010, 01:01 AM~19454838-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Yea, me too i'm thinking of selling mine*


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

this is my daily 2pump 6batteries on 14s


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Jan 4 2011, 03:53 PM~19502598-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's up CadillacJ!? :wave: Caddy looking good as always man :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS JEFE DE JEFES AT NEW YEARS PICNIC


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Jan 5 2011, 01:07 AM~19508201
> *RARECLASS JEFE DE JEFES AT NEW YEARS PICNIC
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the stock paint on this car?


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Jan 5 2011, 02:10 AM~19508438
> *Is this the stock paint on this car?
> *


YEAH JUS COLOR SANDED THEN THREW PATTERNS ON TOP AND LEAFING THEN RE CLEARED THE CAR


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MY OLD CADDY'S


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jan 5 2011, 03:11 AM~19507915
> *
> 
> 
> ...




*I L!KES.........*


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*MADE YOU A HATER........*
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
























:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jan 4 2011, 12:59 PM~19499524
> *Got the 13s on!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 5 2011, 07:58 PM~19513890
> *MADE YOU A HATER........
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Jan 5 2011, 04:58 PM~19513890-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jan 4 2011, 10:59 AM~19499524
> *Got the 13s on!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie yours is nice also very nice come up ........... :thumbsup:


----------



## AGCutty (May 30, 2008)

Here is a couple of my cousins 93. 4 pumps 8 batteries.


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Jan 4 2011, 11:32 PM~19507627
> *Yea, me too i'm thinking of selling mine
> *


 :0 damn its too sick to sell bro. luv tha crazy green :wow: :wow:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

TTT


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jan 4 2011, 11:01 PM~19507851
> *What's up CadillacJ!?  :wave:  Caddy looking good as always man :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## cheechaz87 (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 5 2011, 03:22 AM~19508511
> *MY OLD CADDY'S
> 
> 
> ...


kools good :thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cheechaz87_@Jan 6 2011, 11:08 PM~19527635
> *kools good :thumbsup:
> *


THANX..


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jan 5 2011, 12:11 AM~19507915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AGCutty_@Jan 5 2011, 10:32 PM~19517934
> *Here is a couple of my cousins 93. 4 pumps 8 batteries.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jan 7 2011, 03:57 PM~19533714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHE LOOKING BADASS RICK :biggrin: POST PICS OF BOYS CADDY


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Jan 5 2011, 12:32 AM~19507627
> *Yea, me too i'm thinking of selling mine
> *


ill buy it BACK.... :biggrin:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

MIAMI'S USO...


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Jan 7 2011, 06:01 PM~19534213
> *SHE LOOKING BADASS RICK  :biggrin: POST PICS OF BOYS CADDY
> *




Boys car gng 2 get some work done  
but I'll c if I got some old pics


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Here's an old pic of my homie Boys caddy


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Im trying.....


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 7 2011, 09:13 PM~19536529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Jan 7 2011, 11:56 PM~19537404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love the sliding sunroof! :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jan 8 2011, 02:47 AM~19537334
> *:yes:  :thumbsup:
> *




Thanx Volo :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 7 2011, 10:13 PM~19536529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn your interior looks brand new


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jan 7 2011, 06:21 PM~19534334
> *MIAMI'S USO...
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 5 2011, 05:58 PM~19513890
> *MADE YOU A HATER........
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Jan 8 2011, 11:42 AM~19538786
> *damn your interior looks brand new
> *




Thanks it looks better in person and it even smells like new car interior.... :biggrin:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@Jan 8 2011, 03:55 AM~19538226
> *Love the sliding sunroof! :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jan 7 2011, 06:57 PM~19533714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


big body looks great Rick and congradulations on your feature in lowrider mag brother!!!


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Jan 8 2011, 08:15 PM~19542123
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

MINTY FRESH LAC :biggrin: 




Had to edit to add the minty ......


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 8 2011, 05:18 PM~19542138
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> MINTY FRESH LAC  :biggrin:
> ...


 :biggrin: thanks ed!! hopefully soon when your lac is ready we will take a lil cruise down south beach :wow:


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Jan 8 2011, 04:15 PM~19542123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice lac homie :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Jan 8 2011, 08:23 PM~19542171
> *:biggrin: thanks ed!! hopefully soon when your lac is ready we will take a lil cruise down south beach :wow:
> *






Better believe it... South beach, cadillacs and honeys in bathing suit in the winter the whole U.S hates us..... :biggrin:


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 8 2011, 01:13 AM~19536529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Jan 8 2011, 08:15 PM~19542123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good homie


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 8 2011, 01:36 PM~19540829
> *big body looks great Rick and congradulations on your feature in lowrider mag brother!!!
> *



Thanks big homie Dave


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jan 7 2011, 04:57 PM~19533714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


paint is crazy...cant fux wit that blue


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 7 2011, 10:13 PM~19536529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the original pattern on the seats? or did they get redone? What year is the car? My interior has the lines going across .95 fleetwood.


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Jan 9 2011, 12:00 AM~19545672
> *Is that the original pattern on the seats? or did they get redone? What year is the car? My interior has the lines going across .95 fleetwood.
> 
> 
> ...


yours isnt the brougham or the original owners chosed to go with that pattern


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

3 WHEELING 12 SECCONDS INTO THE VIDEO RARECLASS IE JEFE DE JEFES
http://s1229.photobucket.com/albums/ee478/...RARECLASSIE.mp4


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Jan 9 2011, 07:15 AM~19546221
> *3 WHEELING 12 SECCONDS INTO THE VIDEO RARECLASS IE JEFE DE JEFES
> http://s1229.photobucket.com/albums/ee478/...RARECLASSIE.mp4
> *


Nice video!


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CadillacTom_@Jan 9 2011, 06:21 AM~19546229
> *Nice video!
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Jan 8 2011, 05:15 PM~19542123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats 1 bad moffo , digging this color! :biggrin:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CadillacTom_@Jan 9 2011, 06:21 AM~19546229
> *Nice video!
> *


x94 :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety+Jan 9 2011, 04:00 AM~19545672-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah what he said mines a brougham...and a 1994....the first year with the LT1 :biggrin: but yours looks clean...


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

:0


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@Jan 9 2011, 07:52 AM~19546416
> *x94 :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 9 2011, 09:39 AM~19546772
> *Yeah what he said mines a brougham...and a 1994....the first year with the LT1  :biggrin: but yours looks clean...
> *


thanks, yours is nice too.


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

94pimplac,Jan 8 2011, 05:15 PM~19542123]









looking good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 1phatmexican (Aug 27, 2003)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jan 10 2011, 08:22 AM~19554756
> *94pimplac,Jan 8 2011, 05:15 PM~19542123]
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: (GRAND HUSTLE) :wow: thanks for the love homie!! :thumbsup:


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1phatmexican_@Jan 10 2011, 07:34 AM~19554817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

couple of months back


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: DONUTS,* 817PETE*, kindo
sup Pete


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Jan 5 2011, 02:07 AM~19508201
> *RARECLASS JEFE DE JEFES AT NEW YEARS PICNIC
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JINXED32_@Jan 10 2011, 09:49 PM~19562105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE BUMP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jan 10 2011, 10:14 PM~19560787
> *couple of months back
> 
> 
> ...


Did you get to finish it?


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jan 11 2011, 10:11 AM~19565648
> *Did you get to finish it?
> *


should be out next month


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jan 11 2011, 04:53 PM~19567732
> *should be out next month
> *


in time for our picnic??? :biggrin:


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jan 10 2011, 09:14 PM~19560787
> *couple of months back
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i like this


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

nothin like a big body


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Jan 8 2011, 05:15 PM~19542123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS BITCH NICE 
THIS WHAT HAPPENED TO MINE YESTERDAY BY THE OPALOCKA AIRPORT :angry:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 11 2011, 07:55 PM~19568790
> *THIS BITCH NICE
> THIS WHAT HAPPENED TO MINE YESTERDAY BY THE OPALOCKA AIRPORT :angry:
> 
> ...





Parts car....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Jan 11 2011, 05:21 PM~19568989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my favorite one. :thumbsup: tight work


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 11 2011, 04:55 PM~19568790
> *THIS BITCH NICE
> THIS WHAT HAPPENED TO MINE YESTERDAY BY THE OPALOCKA AIRPORT :angry:
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE!!  :0 BUT DAMM IT HURTS TO SEE THAT LAC LIKE THAT N IT AINT MY LAC :angry: :banghead: HOPE U OKA  WAT ARE YOUR PLANS NOW U GONA FIX IT? :scrutinize:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Jan 11 2011, 05:18 PM~19568960-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH. I GOT TO FIND ME A FRONT CLIP... I WAS GONNA SELL IT AND THIS HAPPENED.. SO ILL JUST KEEP IT. MAYBE REPAINT.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 11 2011, 03:55 PM~19568790
> *THIS BITCH NICE
> THIS WHAT HAPPENED TO MINE YESTERDAY BY THE OPALOCKA AIRPORT :angry:
> 
> ...


 DAM HOMIE THAT SUCKS


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Jan 12 2011, 07:56 AM~19573631
> *DAM HOMIE THAT SUCKS
> *


YEAH TELL ME ABOUT IT.. THIS IS WHAT IT LOOKED LIKE BEFORE THE MINOR SCRATCHES IN THE FRONT :biggrin:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@Jan 12 2011, 04:43 PM~19576193
> *Nice pics :thumbsup:
> *




and we cant wait to see "TOP PRIORITY".... in here.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

ANYBODY HAVE A QUARTER SHELL TOP FOR SALE?? LET ME KNOW THANKS


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

What kind of shocks are folks running on the rear of the lifted Bigbodies?


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Jan 12 2011, 11:42 AM~19575237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Jan 12 2011, 02:42 PM~19575237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Some pics at the Montreal Internationnal Auto Show this coming week setting up


----------



## [email protected] (May 17, 2010)

sup caddy ppl...need alil help..where can i find a billet grill for my 93 fleetwood..


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 13 2011, 11:55 AM~19584635
> *sup caddy ppl...need alil help..where can i find a billet grill for my 93 fleetwood..
> *




Those are custom made i believe maybe mario auto works can make one.....


----------



## [email protected] (May 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 13 2011, 10:25 AM~19584838
> *Those are custom made i believe maybe mario auto works can make one.....
> *



thanks bro any links where i can find him..


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 13 2011, 07:48 AM~19584285
> *Some pics at the Montreal Internationnal Auto Show this coming week setting up
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Nice show car


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 13 2011, 07:48 AM~19584285
> *Some pics at the Montreal Internationnal Auto Show this coming week setting up
> 
> 
> ...


badass car, those imports car most hate you lol


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Jan 13 2011, 12:47 PM~19585409
> *badass car, those imports car most hate you lol
> *


well they kind of dont understand why I would put graphics, murals and stripping on a car but then again the young average french canadian (20 years old and under) do not even know Dr Dre who a lot complain with reasons that too many people think these videos were cool and got into lowriding for a few years and then went into the donk scene when the rappers started singing about big wheels, so imagine trying to explain to these kids what a lowrider is now... :roflmao: its like explaining to an eskimo what a warm sunny florida or california beach life is :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

Got the castle grille on! :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jan 13 2011, 04:19 PM~19586674
> *Got the castle grille on! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Simple but beautiful..... :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 13 2011, 12:23 PM~19586711
> *Simple but beautiful.....  :biggrin:
> *


Hey thanks Mister Ed! :wave: It's my everyday driver, so I don't wanna go too crazy with it. I'm trying to go after the look of my old dark blue one -- just simple and clean, you know. The interior's pretty clean, but not as clean as yours! :wow: Yours looks brand new!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jan 13 2011, 04:27 PM~19586745
> *Hey thanks Mister Ed!  :wave: It's my everyday driver, so I don't wanna go too crazy with it.  I'm trying to go after the look of my old dark blue one -- just simple and clean, you know.  The interior's pretty clean, but not as clean as yours! :wow: Yours looks brand new!
> *




you mean this one...........










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



and thanks for those kind words but i only took pics of the clean side :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 13 2011, 05:26 PM~19587689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sup senor ED :biggrin:


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 13 2011, 12:10 PM~19586135
> *well they kind of dont understand why I would put graphics, murals and stripping on a car but then again the young average french canadian (20 years old and under) do not even know Dr Dre who a lot complain with reasons that too many people think these videos were cool and got into lowriding for a few years and then went into the donk scene when the rappers started singing about big wheels, so imagine trying to explain to these kids what a lowrider is now... :roflmao: its like explaining to an eskimo what a warm sunny florida or california beach life is :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :wave: :wave:

thats some funny shit dave. :biggrin: GOOD LUCK AT THE SHOW. SHOW THEM WUZ UP


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 13 2011, 03:20 PM~19587631
> *you mean this one...........
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta say it again, I love this color!! :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 12 2011, 01:54 PM~19576287
> *and we cant wait to see "TOP PRIORITY".... in here.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:happysad: ah shucks, thanks homie.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 13 2011, 07:04 PM~19588095
> *sup senor ED :biggrin:
> *



sup caddy daddy dave.............. hows the snow cause im chilling in shorts right now... :biggrin:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Jan 11 2011, 04:21 PM~19568989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*TTT LOOKING GOOD BIG SPANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jan 13 2011, 02:19 PM~19586674
> *Got the castle grille on! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



looks real nice gotta love it.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 13 2011, 11:10 AM~19586135
> *well they kind of dont understand why I would put graphics, murals and stripping on a car but then again the young average french canadian (20 years old and under) do not even know Dr Dre who a lot complain with reasons that too many people think these videos were cool and got into lowriding for a few years and then went into the donk scene when the rappers started singing about big wheels, so imagine trying to explain to these kids what a lowrider is now... :roflmao: its like explaining to an eskimo what a warm sunny florida or california beach life is :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jan 13 2011, 04:19 PM~19586674
> *Got the castle grille on! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks gud,just the thing I need but Gold


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Jan 13 2011, 06:16 PM~19589817-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SUP RICHIE


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Jan 13 2011, 10:57 PM~19590398
> *SUP MISTER  ED
> *



whats good mam. como esta todo.... y el caddy


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

Quick quetion homies im getting ready to put a roof on my big body does anybody know whats the biggest size i can put?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Centillac+Jan 13 2011, 08:12 PM~19589203-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew you guys would like that... :biggrin: I just wish guys in other car culture would respect a little more what we do and love...Some do but more dont and that sucks but it is what it is...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 13 2011, 09:16 PM~19589817
> *sup caddy daddy dave.............. hows the snow cause im chilling in shorts right now...  :biggrin:
> *


you bastard!!! :angry: :biggrin: fucking cold over here with snow...


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo+Jan 13 2011, 01:19 PM~19586674-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I GOT A 42 IN MINE


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Jan 13 2011, 09:00 PM~19591362
> *LOOKIN GOOD VOLO
> I GOT A 42 IN MINE
> *


thanks homie u got any pics of it :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 13 2011, 11:56 PM~19591297
> *you bastard!!! :angry:  :biggrin:  fucking cold over here with snow...
> *




dont worry you not that only one hating us.... the rest of the united states is too.... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 13 2011, 11:18 PM~19591636
> *dont worry you not that only one hating us.... the rest of the united states is too.... :biggrin:
> *


hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Jan 13 2011, 09:14 PM~19591556
> *thanks homie u got any pics of it :biggrin:
> *


I REALLY DONT HAVE ANY CLEAR ONES OF IT, BUT ITS HUGE, IT GOES PAST THE BACK PART OF THE FRONT SEATS....


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Jan 13 2011, 10:27 PM~19592626
> *I REALLY DONT HAVE ANY CLEAR ONES OF IT, BUT ITS HUGE, IT GOES PAST THE BACK PART OF THE FRONT SEATS....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Jan 13 2011, 09:54 PM~19591268
> *Quick quetion homies im getting ready to put a roof on my big body does anybody know whats the biggest size i can put?
> *



You can get a 44" in there.....its tight though! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 14 2011, 10:00 AM~19595450
> *You can get a 44" in there.....its tight though!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Thats what she said! :biggrin: 
Jk a 44 in sunroof would be the shit. I plan to do a 42 in sun roof on mine.


----------



## classact (May 16, 2007)




----------



## classact (May 16, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*That b!tch !s bad..... ! Love !t.....*


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

> THEE CLEANEST Fleetwood out there!! Damn :wow: :wow:
> :thumbsup:


----------



## titslover (May 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classact_@Jan 14 2011, 02:44 PM~19597174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by classact_@Jan 14 2011, 01:40 PM~19597142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: Nice!


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by classact_@Jan 14 2011, 01:44 PM~19597174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shyt is nice but they two different car or u just change the interior


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Jan 14 2011, 01:27 AM~19592626
> *I REALLY DONT HAVE ANY CLEAR ONES OF IT, BUT ITS HUGE, IT GOES PAST THE BACK PART OF THE FRONT SEATS....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 * That m.f. is gangsta, right there......! *:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classact_@Jan 14 2011, 03:44 PM~19597174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


niceeeeeeeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

[/quote]


:boink: :boink:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Jan 14 2011, 07:04 PM~19598241
> *that shyt is nice but they two different car or u just change the interior
> *




He changed the interior... Its the same car


----------



## classact (May 16, 2007)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classact_@Jan 14 2011, 06:06 PM~19599188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Jan 13 2011, 10:44 AM~19585388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Big homie, Mike! :wave:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 13 2011, 07:27 PM~19590884
> *whats good mam. como esta todo.... y el caddy
> *


 SHE GOOD PUT 300 MILE IN ONE MONTH :biggrin: ILL POST PICS LATER


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Jan 13 2011, 09:27 PM~19592626
> *I REALLY DONT HAVE ANY CLEAR ONES OF IT, BUT ITS HUGE, IT GOES PAST THE BACK PART OF THE FRONT SEATS....
> 
> 
> ...


SHE LOOKING GOOD MEMO :biggrin:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classact_@Jan 14 2011, 02:44 PM~19597174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: speedy's???


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by classact_@Jan 14 2011, 07:06 PM~19599188
> *
> 
> 
> ...



VERY CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classact_@Jan 14 2011, 08:06 PM~19599188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking very nice!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Some other pics of the fleet at the Montreal International Auto Show:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*ANYONE GOT MORE P!CS OF TH!S ONE....... ALWAYS L!KED !T...*


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76+Jan 14 2011, 11:05 PM~19602074-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## deadhomies (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 15 2011, 09:15 AM~19604633
> *ANYONE GOT MORE P!CS OF TH!S ONE....... ALWAYS L!KED !T...
> 
> 
> ...


Thats my bros cadi its in the in the shop gettin new paint


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deadhomies_@Jan 15 2011, 05:40 PM~19606163
> *Thats my bros cadi its in the in the shop gettin new paint
> *



thanks but you get ant old pics... those the only ones i got saved.....

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 15 2011, 08:34 AM~19604389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: SPEECHLESS :wow:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

classact,Jan 14 2011, 01:44 PM~19597174]













































that bitch is awsome


----------



## oldschoolmoonroof (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldschoolmoonroof_@Jan 16 2011, 01:37 PM~19612453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

If anybody needs a stock grille, I'm sellling one on eBay! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=160532916948


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldschoolmoonroof_@Jan 16 2011, 12:37 PM~19612453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Damn, how much?


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> THANKS RICH
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jan 16 2011, 01:12 AM~19609649
> *classact,Jan 14 2011, 01:44 PM~19597174]
> 
> 
> ...


yes it is!!!! :0


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

That *GREEN* Fleetwood is Nice!!!


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:420:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Jan 17 2011, 03:28 AM~19617554
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*LOOKIN GOOD BRIAN * :biggrin:


----------



## magana75 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 15 2011, 08:31 AM~19604375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :wow:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 17 2011, 05:58 AM~19618185
> *LOOKIN GOOD BRIAN  :biggrin:
> *


:420:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jan 17 2011, 11:29 AM~19620015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   lov that blue!!!! :wow: :scrutinize:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Jan 17 2011, 04:01 PM~19622063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Jan 17 2011, 04:01 PM~19622063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :scrutinize: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jan 13 2011, 01:19 PM~19586674
> *Got the castle grille on! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn volo u found a black one? or did you paint that silver one? :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Hey guys, if you can, register on this site and vote for my caddy at the Montreal International Auto Show. Takes 30 seconds to register and you can vote. Lowriding has to win and on top of it, it pisses off a lot of the import guys on the site... :biggrin: This is the link. Just go back in your email after to activate your account and then you will be able to vote:

http://montrealracing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=743581


Because the site might be on a french settings, Once you get there on your Right hand corner click on "ENGLISH".. Once you click there on your LEFT HAND CORNER CLICK ON "REGISTER".... AFTER YOU REGISTER VOTE FOR "1996 FLEETWOOD CADILLAC"..

thanks for the help :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel+Jan 17 2011, 02:28 AM~19617554-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKING GOOD


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac+Jan 17 2011, 06:39 PM~19624057-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DONE!  :biggrin:


----------



## magana75 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 17 2011, 06:39 PM~19624061
> *Hey guys, if you can, register on this site and vote for my caddy at the Montreal International Auto Show. Takes 30 seconds to register and you can vote. Lowriding has to win and on top of it, it pisses off a lot of the import guys on the site... :biggrin:  This is the link. Just go back in your email after to activate your account and then you will be able to vote:
> 
> http://montrealracing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=743581
> ...


2nd vote Done..


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo+Jan 17 2011, 11:14 PM~19625290-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks a lot guys...


----------



## MIS HUEVOS (Jan 17, 2008)

YOU GOT MY VOTE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MIS HUEVOS_@Jan 18 2011, 02:29 AM~19627508
> *YOU GOT MY VOTE!!! :biggrin:
> *


X2 HOMIE


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIS HUEVOS+Jan 18 2011, 03:29 AM~19627508-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the help fleetwood brothers


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

im looking for some door mirrors and trims for a 95 or 96, pm me.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jan 3 2011, 06:42 PM~19491986
> *STILL GOT THIS FOR SALE
> 
> 
> ...


bump


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 17 2011, 07:39 PM~19624061
> *Hey guys, if you can, register on this site and vote for my caddy at the Montreal International Auto Show. Takes 30 seconds to register and you can vote. Lowriding has to win and on top of it, it pisses off a lot of the import guys on the site... :biggrin:  This is the link. Just go back in your email after to activate your account and then you will be able to vote:
> 
> http://montrealracing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=743581
> ...



done deal!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 17 2011, 10:39 PM~19624061
> *Hey guys, if you can, register on this site and vote for my caddy at the Montreal International Auto Show. Takes 30 seconds to register and you can vote. Lowriding has to win and on top of it, it pisses off a lot of the import guys on the site... :biggrin:  This is the link. Just go back in your email after to activate your account and then you will be able to vote:
> 
> http://montrealracing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=743581
> ...



SOON AS I GET HOME....... :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jan 18 2011, 08:17 AM~19628767
> *im looking for some door mirrors and trims for a 95 or 96, pm me.
> *


Saw these on eBay...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=290519628657


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

> I REALLY DONT HAVE ANY CLEAR ONES OF IT, BUT ITS HUGE, IT GOES PAST THE BACK PART OF THE FRONT SEATS....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> JUST RITE


----------



## Mr. Brougham (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)

NICE.......


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## gordoloc213 (Nov 13, 2005)

1993-1996 Cadillac Fleetwood Parts . . .


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=577930


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jan 17 2011, 09:14 PM~19625290
> *No man, this is a new one! :happysad:
> DONE!    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> > I REALLY DONT HAVE ANY CLEAR ONES OF IT, BUT ITS HUGE, IT GOES PAST THE BACK PART OF THE FRONT SEATS....
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Brougham_@Jan 18 2011, 07:04 PM~19631919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 3rd COAST RIDER+Jan 18 2011, 02:50 PM~19630180-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks fleet bros :biggrin:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jan 18 2011, 06:12 PM~19631434
> *Saw these on eBay...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=290519628657
> *


thanks Volo now I need one trim


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Jan 19 2011, 06:46 PM~19643295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any trunk pics, clean ass big body!


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Jan 19 2011, 08:46 PM~19643295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

To The Top for them Fleetwoods!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Brougham_@Jan 18 2011, 04:04 PM~19631919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*nice & clean......* :thumbsup:


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 20 2011, 11:44 PM~19655909
> *To The Top for them Fleetwoods!
> *


----------



## devils caddy (Sep 2, 2006)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Jan 20 2011, 01:15 AM~19646765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## certified g (Aug 10, 2008)

Dippin through da hood in a fleetwood


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

PLAYIN AROUND WITH SOME EDITING....


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

<span style=\'color:black\'>1993 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham silver paint with pearl patterns by Doc from what I was told, moonroof, full chrome under carriage from the gas tank, rearend, split drive shaft and full chorme front unddies, 2 pumps 8 new batteries, new leather & suede interior, bumper kit just wrapped w/13" rim already cut and ready to install in bumper kit. It's got to go so make me an offer and let's see what's up and car is in West Covina, CA 
NO TRADES AT ALL &7,500 OBO. text or call (626) 646-9615 </span>


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*HAV!NG FUN.....*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Jan 20 2011, 11:13 AM~19648640
> *Any trunk pics, clean ass big body!
> *


thnxs.....ill post some up later


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 21 2011, 04:01 PM~19660740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha nice stuff mister ED!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 21 2011, 03:40 PM~19660563
> *HAV!NG FUN.....
> 
> 
> ...


that fleet is badass!!


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 21 2011, 09:32 PM~19664116
> *that fleet is badass!!
> *


thanx homie so is yours :thumbsup:


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jan 21 2011, 09:57 PM~19664333
> *thanx homie so is yours :thumbsup:
> *


lookin good!! :thumbsup:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Jan 21 2011, 09:59 PM~19664351
> *lookin good!! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 22 2011, 12:31 AM~19664109
> *hahaha nice stuff mister ED!!! :biggrin:
> *




Thanks ya im just having fun.....


----------



## Erik78 (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Jan 19 2011, 07:46 PM~19643295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very clean cadi!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 23 2011, 07:36 PM~19676033
> *
> 
> 
> ...




i love your caddy


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:420: thers too many lacs in here :420:


----------



## player85 (Jun 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Jan 20 2011, 01:15 AM~19646765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 23 2011, 05:21 PM~19676356
> *i love your caddy
> *


Thanks bro....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Jan 23 2011, 11:53 PM~19678416
> *:420: thers too many lacs in here :420:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: NOW FOR SOME PROGRESS PICS OF YOURS.... :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Q-DEVILLE (Apr 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 23 2011, 05:36 PM~19676033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice caddy


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Jan 25 2011, 11:40 AM~19691753
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldschoolmoonroof_@Jan 16 2011, 03:37 PM~19612453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what size is that?


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Jan 25 2011, 04:41 PM~19695168
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Jan 25 2011, 03:41 PM~19695168
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Jan 25 2011, 03:32 PM~19695607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jan 28 2011, 07:10 PM~19725204
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice caddy homie!!!! what size is that moonroof??? :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jan 28 2011, 06:10 PM~19725204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn i havent seen this car in a long time it still looks good


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 21 2011, 11:47 AM~19659581
> *<span style=\'color:black\'>1993 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham silver paint with pearl patterns by Doc from what I was told, moonroof, full chrome under carriage from the gas tank, rearend, split drive shaft and full chorme front unddies, 2 pumps 8 new batteries, new leather & suede interior,  bumper kit just wrapped w/13" rim already cut and ready to install in bumper kit.  It's got to go so make me an offer and let's see what's up and car is in West Covina, CA
> NO TRADES AT ALL &7,500 OBO. text or call (626) 646-9615  </span>
> 
> ...


*nice !!*


----------



## shady_halladdition (Mar 13, 2010)

what kind of rims are thos?


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jan 28 2011, 06:10 PM~19725204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Jan 28 2011, 09:31 PM~19726689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: nice view


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Jan 19 2011, 07:46 PM~19643295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: nice ride


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## cheechaz87 (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Jan 19 2011, 07:46 PM~19643295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice cadi homie what color is it?


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jan 28 2011, 06:10 PM~19725204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lets see a close up of tha mural homles :thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SERGLPC+Jan 28 2011, 09:14 PM~19725243-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


couple pics


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jan 29 2011, 03:59 AM~19728833
> *not sure but its stock
> thanks homie, it will look way different though  :biggrin:
> couple pics
> ...


gotta dig tha colors :thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by srt1_@Jan 29 2011, 08:46 AM~19728941
> *gotta dig tha colors  :thumbsup:
> *


makeover in the process


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

jumpd on this last week original everything


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jan 29 2011, 03:19 PM~19731474
> *jumpd on this last week original everything
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jan 29 2011, 05:19 PM~19731474
> *jumpd on this last week original everything
> 
> 
> ...


THAT BITCH IS CLEAN *****


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

for sale in az....7500.00 o.b.o.


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Jan 28 2011, 09:56 PM~19726914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FATBOY818 (Apr 4, 2009)

WWW.BLVDRIDERZ.COM

Check it out!!

It's a new social network for Car Clubs. Here, You will be able to create a profile for your club and link it to all it's members. You can also post pictures on forums, and view/create events for all to see, to make easier browsing for weekend cruises, car shows, and picnics... ALL FOR FREE. Sign up today and be one of the first involved in this new concept... 


-FAT BOY-

WWW.BLVDRIDERZ.COM


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Jan 29 2011, 11:50 AM~19730266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ate you going to paint the rockers all white? Curious....


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

My daily


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

If anyone is interested in getting extended skirts made hit me up.


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 30 2011, 02:32 AM~19735639
> *Ate you going to paint the rockers all white? Curious....
> *


Naw mines not gona be white. :biggrin: But you should :biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cheechaz87_@Jan 29 2011, 12:15 AM~19727664
> *nice cadi homie what color is it?
> *


i had it re-sprayed with the stock color dark blue


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jan 29 2011, 05:51 AM~19728951
> *makeover in the process
> *


 :0 what you gonna do?


----------



## MCREN (Jun 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Jan 19 2011, 07:22 PM~19643037
> *:biggrin: THANKS BOOGIE
> *


Lookin clean memo to the top for the homies from traffic


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jan 30 2011, 10:55 AM~19736737
> *My daily
> 
> 
> ...


Nice daily


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jan 30 2011, 10:55 AM~19736737
> *My daily
> 
> 
> ...


*clean !!*


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Jan 30 2011, 06:40 PM~19739799
> *Naw mines not gona be white.  :biggrin:  But you should :biggrin:
> *


Oh ok....na I just did the grey trims white on mine...was kind of scared to do the whole panels...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 31 2011, 09:30 AM~19744834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Majestics Miami :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jan 30 2011, 10:55 AM~19736737
> *My daily
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Jan 31 2011, 02:23 PM~19745709
> *Majestics Miami    :biggrin:
> *



theres one missing.... :biggrin: 





































yours..... :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Jan 31 2011, 04:39 PM~19746656
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hey wait one minute...stop teasing bigger pic....


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:0


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 31 2011, 01:45 PM~19746708
> *hey wait one minute...stop teasing bigger pic....
> *


what..? :dunno: :biggrin: :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 31 2011, 01:44 PM~19746697
> *theres one missing....  :biggrin:
> yours..... :biggrin:
> *


missing but not forgotten


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Jan 26 2011, 06:22 PM~19705259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: looking good


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Feb 1 2011, 09:05 AM~19755223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE....


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Feb 1 2011, 09:05 AM~19755223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


KANDY N CHROME DID IT AGAIN....... :wow: :wow: :wow: ITS THE JESS DOGG CADI?


----------



## BIG EASY (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Dec 23 2010, 03:37 AM~19401046
> *Now making the clear taillights out of a nicer looking, clearer material for the lenses. Looks a lot better in person and makes the lights look brighter when on. Also making the clear corner lights. If anyone is interested in having a set made pm me.
> 
> OLD STUFF
> ...


NICE!!!!!!! HOW MUCH???


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

COMING HOME FROM THE PICNIC ON SUNDAY YOU KNOW WE HAD TO MAKE A PIT STOP


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Feb 1 2011, 02:17 PM~19757528
> *COMING HOME FROM THE PICNIC ON SUNDAY YOU KNOW WE HAD TO MAKE A PIT STOP
> 
> 
> ...


  that color is really nice!! Looks good :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Feb 1 2011, 02:17 PM~19757528
> *COMING HOME FROM THE PICNIC ON SUNDAY YOU KNOW WE HAD TO MAKE A PIT STOP
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: tight work homie!!


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

THANKS HOMIE YOUR LAC IS LOOKING GOOD 2


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

HERE ARE SOME MORE PICS OF PURPLE KUSH....SOME BY CHULOW,MAANDO,DBO AND MR ED ,and CADILLAC D AND MINE ARE THE NORMAL ONES,LOL


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Clean ass big body!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Feb 1 2011, 07:00 PM~19758381
> *HERE ARE SOME MORE PICS OF PURPLE KUSH....SOME BY CHULOW,MAANDO,DBO AND MR ED AND MINE ARE THE NORMAL ONES,LOL
> 
> 
> ...




THANKS FOR THE PROPS THERE'S A FEW THERE FROM "CADILLAC D" AS WELL...


*PLUS I GOT MORE....* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Feb 1 2011, 04:00 PM~19758381
> *HERE ARE SOME MORE PICS OF PURPLE KUSH....SOME BY CHULOW,MAANDO,DBO AND MR ED AND MINE ARE THE NORMAL ONES,LOL
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 1 2011, 06:01 PM~19758913
> *THANKS FOR THE PROPS THERE'S A FEW THERE FROM "CADILLAC D" AS WELL...
> PLUS I GOT MORE....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WELL.....SHOW MORE ...LOL I NEED MORE TO SAVE...


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Feb 1 2011, 02:17 PM~19757528
> *COMING HOME FROM THE PICNIC ON SUNDAY YOU KNOW WE HAD TO MAKE A PIT STOP
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD DOG!


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

$6,000.00</span> text or call (626) 646-9615 </span></span>


----------



## Q-DEVILLE (Apr 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Feb 1 2011, 05:00 PM~19758381
> *HERE ARE SOME MORE PICS OF PURPLE KUSH....SOME BY CHULOW,MAANDO,DBO AND MR ED ,and CADILLAC D AND MINE ARE THE NORMAL ONES,LOL
> 
> 
> ...


sick ass fleetwood


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Q-DEVILLE_@Feb 2 2011, 02:05 PM~19767397
> *sick ass fleetwood
> *


THANKS HOMIE STILL MORE TO COME


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Feb 1 2011, 10:26 PM~19761288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


redoing some stuff? :0


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Feb 1 2011, 09:14 PM~19759684
> *WELL.....SHOW MORE ...LOL I NEED MORE TO SAVE...
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: 





































*GOTTA LOVE THEM "Z".....*



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

superfly 2011 coming


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Feb 2 2011, 08:14 PM~19771695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Feb 2 2011, 08:22 PM~19770438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Still A Hater looks good. is he still sale it?


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 3 2011, 01:53 AM~19775024
> *Still A Hater looks good. is he still sale it?
> *


Its name is ...." made you a hater "


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 3 2011, 04:53 AM~19775024
> *Still A Hater looks good. is he still sale it?
> *


everything for sale........ :biggrin:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Feb 2 2011, 10:40 PM~19773629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


trade you the grill for a stock one :happysad: ....


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Feb 3 2011, 03:14 PM~19779074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Feb 3 2011, 03:14 PM~19779074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


on 13's now?


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Feb 2 2011, 09:40 PM~19773629
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Feb 3 2011, 03:23 PM~19779145
> *on 13's now?
> *


Its been on 13s for about 3 years now, just use the 14s when im busting a over 3 hour drive on the freeway


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Feb 2 2011, 10:40 PM~19773629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 2 2011, 08:58 PM~19771477
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS BIG DOG THATS WHATS UP!


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Feb 3 2011, 03:14 PM~19779074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wut up homie  








you gonna hit that caddy fest in april


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

:


> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 2 2011, 02:54 PM~19768285
> *redoing some stuff? :0
> *


naw homie just some old picts of the caddy.... carface just gonna be a street car. show it this year couple mo times than put it to rest or untill my youngest gits ahold of the keys :biggrin: ...been working on my other one GOD FATHER coming along SLOWLY :biggrin:


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 3 2011, 09:06 PM~19782343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Feb 3 2011, 08:51 PM~19782148
> *Wut up homie
> 
> 
> ...


i heard about that bro, idk. its on my birthday so i dont know if i will have any other things planned, but i may make it. You going?


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

ya hopefully , we gonna bring three or four


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Feb 2 2011, 10:40 PM~19773629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Feb 3 2011, 10:30 PM~19783552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

what kind of muffler you guys go with. has anyone used glasspaks? 
just curious.


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Feb 4 2011, 06:04 AM~19785326
> *what kind of muffler you guys go with. has anyone used glasspaks?
> just curious.
> *


Glasspaks and flowmaster super 44


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Feb 3 2011, 10:58 PM~19782231
> *:
> naw homie just some old picts of the caddy.... carface just gonna be a street car. show it this year couple mo times than put it to rest or untill my youngest gits ahold of the keys  :biggrin:  ...been working on my other one GOD FATHER coming along SLOWLY  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


right on man...Everything you do is looking great bro!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Feb 3 2011, 12:40 AM~19773629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looooooooooooking great!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> /quote]
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Jan 29 2011, 06:27 PM~19732491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This ride is sick, ashame to see it go.


----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Feb 4 2011, 12:30 AM~19783552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Feb 3 2011, 03:28 PM~19779185
> *Its been on 13s for about 3 years now, just use the 14s when im busting a over 3 hour drive on the freeway
> *


your a smart man :biggrin:


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

> > /quote]
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Feb 4 2011, 02:10 PM~19787174
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 4 2011, 07:17 AM~19785686
> *right on man...Everything you do is looking great bro!!!
> *


thanks homie...deff can say the same thing about you


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 4 2011, 01:33 AM~19784904
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Feb 4 2011, 01:30 AM~19783552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love the z and also the pearl on this one.... :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Jan 29 2011, 06:27 PM~19732491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*anybody got more info on this car for sale ?*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Feb 3 2011, 09:30 PM~19783552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> > /quote]
> >
> > :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

i had to drive it in da snow


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Feb 3 2011, 12:40 AM~19773629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 5 2011, 10:36 AM~19794602
> *anybody got more info on this car for sale ?
> *


I visited him a couple of years ago and all I know is that the sick paintjob is done by Luis from Miranda's Customs in Phoenix. I know for a fact that the owner maintains this car very, very well. 
Here's the car with different wheels.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 6 2011, 01:42 AM~19799592
> *I visited him a couple of years ago and all I know is that the sick paintjob is done by Luis from Miranda's Customs in Phoenix. I know for a fact that the owner maintains this car very, very well.
> Here's the car with different wheels.
> 
> ...


LOVE THOSE PATTERNS :naughty:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 5 2011, 10:36 AM~19794602
> *anybody got more info on this car for sale ?
> *


REAL NICE PAINT AND PATTERNS SEEN IT IN PERSON THIS WEEKEND


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 5 2011, 10:36 AM~19794602
> *anybody got more info on this car for sale ?
> *


car already sold ...my homie picked it up last week, had it out this weekend at a picinic in Phoenix...Very clean.. 90k miles , interior factory but not one flaw, narrowed rear end , all reinforced, 2 pro hopper pumps 6 batteries, new chrome on front and rear bumpers, bought as is minus the zeniffs.


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> > /quote]
> >
> > :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Feb 8 2011, 09:03 AM~19817174
> *car already sold ...my homie picked it up last week, had it out this weekend at a picinic in Phoenix...Very clean.. 90k miles , interior factory but not one flaw, narrowed rear end , all reinforced, 2 pro hopper pumps 6 batteries, new chrome on front and rear bumpers, bought as is minus the zeniffs.
> *


I hope Mario will buy an new low.


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Feb 7 2011, 12:11 AM~19805945
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Feb 8 2011, 09:03 AM~19817174
> *car already sold ...my homie picked it up last week, had it out this weekend at a picinic in Phoenix...Very clean.. 90k miles , interior factory but not one flaw, narrowed rear end , all reinforced, 2 pro hopper pumps 6 batteries, new chrome on front and rear bumpers, bought as is minus the zeniffs.
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

I HAVE A 94 BROUGHAM, IT WONT START IT SAYS PASS KEY DEFAULT, ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## 79Dmarchand (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Feb 9 2011, 07:04 AM~19825549
> *I HAVE A 94 BROUGHAM, IT WONT START IT SAYS PASS KEY DEFAULT, ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED THANKS  :biggrin:
> *


What's up bro. I had the same thing happen in my 96 about a month ago. The ignition is having problems reading the chip in the key. What I did was get a resistor with the same freq. as the chip in the key and run it in line. Basically fooling the system similar to how a remote start would work - the car sees the specified resistance and fires up.
If you google PASS KEY FAULT 93-96 FLEETWOOD there are some nice step by step pages out there. Hope this helps


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Feb 9 2011, 10:04 AM~19825549
> *I HAVE A 94 BROUGHAM, IT WONT START IT SAYS PASS KEY DEFAULT, ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED THANKS  :biggrin:
> *




*WOW * :0 A LIFESTYLE MEMBER WITH A FOUR DOOR CAR...... 







:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *JUST KIDDING...*


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 9 2011, 09:23 AM~19825866
> *WOW   :0 A LIFESTYLE MEMBER WITH A FOUR DOOR CAR......
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  JUST KIDDING...
> *


I KNOW, I HEAR THAT ALOT BUT ITS MY DAILY- :biggrin:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79Dmarchand_@Feb 9 2011, 08:29 AM~19825635
> *What's up bro. I had the same thing happen in my 96 about a month ago. The ignition is having problems reading the chip in the key. What I did was get a resistor with the same freq. as the chip in the key and run it in line. Basically fooling the system similar to how a remote start would work - the car sees the specified resistance and fires up.
> If you google PASS KEY FAULT 93-96 FLEETWOOD  there are some nice step by step pages out there. Hope this helps
> *


THANKS ILL TRY THAT  :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79Dmarchand_@Feb 9 2011, 07:29 AM~19825635
> *What's up bro. I had the same thing happen in my 96 about a month ago. The ignition is having problems reading the chip in the key. What I did was get a resistor with the same freq. as the chip in the key and run it in line. Basically fooling the system similar to how a remote start would work - the car sees the specified resistance and fires up.
> If you google PASS KEY FAULT 93-96 FLEETWOOD  there are some nice step by step pages out there. Hope this helps
> *


Or you can just get a new key cut with a new chip.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 9 2011, 08:23 AM~19825866
> *WOW   :0 A LIFESTYLE MEMBER WITH A FOUR DOOR CAR......
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  JUST KIDDING...
> *


 :0 Or maybe not a 4dr? Hmmm??? :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life+Feb 9 2011, 07:04 AM~19825549-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeap! This works! Had to do it to my Wagon! Opps!!! Did I say that? :biggrin:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 9 2011, 09:54 AM~19826100
> *:0 Or maybe not a 4dr? Hmmm???  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :wow: :0 :dunno: :loco: :drama:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

I think it's official my next ride is going to be a fleetwood, those suckers are sweet.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Feb 9 2011, 08:40 AM~19825970
> *
> IF I WANTED A FOUR DOOR, I WOULD PUT WHEELS ON MY HOUSE!
> 
> ...



MY HOUSE HAS ONLY TWO DOORS :0


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Feb 9 2011, 12:48 PM~19826473
> *MY HOUSE HAS ONLY TWO DOORS  :0
> *




hey wheres my diagram....... :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Feb 9 2011, 10:48 AM~19826473
> *MY HOUSE HAS ONLY TWO DOORS  :0
> *


 :uh:, FRONT DOOR AND DOGGY DOOR, THATS COOL


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 9 2011, 09:50 AM~19826479
> *hey wheres my diagram.......  :biggrin:  :dunno:
> *


CALL ME LATER TODAY


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Feb 9 2011, 12:52 PM~19826494
> *CALL ME LATER TODAY
> *




oki dokie :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Feb 9 2011, 09:50 AM~19826485
> *:uh:, FRONT DOOR AND DOGGY DOOR, THATS COOL
> *



FUCKING JAMES HIT ME UP AFTER WORK I GOT CLIPS YOU NEEDED :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

MR.GM84, CALI_LAC, MISTER ED, lifestyle4life, ESIDECADDY, CHOSEN101, DELEGATION 76
:h5:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Feb 9 2011, 10:53 AM~19826510
> *FUCKING JAMES HIT ME UP AFTER WORK I GOT CLIPS YOU NEEDED  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Feb 9 2011, 10:55 AM~19826528
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 9 2011, 11:09 AM~19826628
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

thers 2 many lacs in here


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Feb 9 2011, 03:40 PM~19827814
> *thers 2 many lacs in here
> *


HELLLLOOOOOO ITS 93-96 BIG BODIES..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 9 2011, 12:49 PM~19827871
> *HELLLLOOOOOO ITS 93-96 BIG BODIES..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ooooohhhhh I thought it was fat ladies between the ages of 93-96.


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Feb 2 2011, 06:22 PM~19770438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gotta love them miami rides :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

does any 1 kno how 2 put in tha lil light on tha fender trim like these caddys???


:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

> > JUST RITE
> 
> 
> This is what I wanted to see :biggrin: Im gonna be picking up a 93 with the vinyl roof and was thinking of having a moon roof put in.... now I know you can do it without taking the vinyl off :biggrin:


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

my 93 show car and 96 daily


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfive rag_@Feb 10 2011, 03:01 PM~19837261
> *my 93 show car and 96 daily
> 
> 
> ...


Clean ass caddy's


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

cadillac fleet wood 1993 rwd car has a/c car is in very good condition needs a little t.l.c car has a 350 small block with a cam 4 berol carb for more info plase feel free to call at any time (786 378-3124 
FOR SALE


----------



## zues213 (May 22, 2009)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfive rag_@Feb 10 2011, 02:01 PM~19837261
> *my 93 show car and 96 daily
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)

THAT IS A SEXY AS BITCH NICE FLEETWOOD BUT THAT BITCH IS BANGING :wow: ...........


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 10 2011, 11:14 PM~19840665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MORE MORE . . . . . Stop Teasing


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Feb 10 2011, 10:41 PM~19841657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Repin the big 602 :biggrin: carface is always looking good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## chevy85-94 (Dec 4, 2008)

REAL NICE RIDES


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 10 2011, 08:01 PM~19840515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

I saw this site on an other forum: http://www.compnine.com/index.php?q=1&makecode=K .


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Fleetwoods To The Top


----------



## ceez6d5 (Aug 27, 2007)

will radiator out of a roadmaster or caprice with the 350 work for the 93 bigbody?


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ceez6d5_@Feb 12 2011, 11:33 PM~19855990
> *will radiator out of a roadmaster or caprice with the 350 work for the 93 bigbody?
> *


not sure the 93s have a 4.8 right.. u have 2 look at tranny lines n hoses that go into radiator to kno 4 sure... they have to b in the same place


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

are the 93 fleetwood gas tanks and driveshafts the same as my 95


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

not sure bout that if it has lt1 an 4l60e tranny it may


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ceez6d5_@Feb 13 2011, 12:33 AM~19855990
> *will radiator out of a roadmaster or caprice with the 350 work for the 93 bigbody?
> *


Roadmaster will,not sure about caprice


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Feb 9 2011, 11:50 AM~19826485
> *:uh:, FRONT DOOR AND DOGGY DOOR, THATS COOL
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Feb 13 2011, 08:23 AM~19857272
> *are the 93 fleetwood gas tanks and driveshafts the same as my 95
> *



gas tank yes not the fuel pump drive yes


----------



## ceez6d5 (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Feb 13 2011, 08:49 AM~19857329
> *Roadmaster will,not sure about caprice
> *


thanks bro hittin the yard in the morning


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:420:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cwb4eva+Feb 13 2011, 09:39 AM~19857161-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone doesn't know what they're talking about. :uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Feb 10 2011, 06:52 PM~19838381
> *cadillac fleet wood 1993 rwd car has a/c car is in very good condition needs a little t.l.c car has a 350 small block with a cam 4 berol carb for more info plase feel free to call at any time (786 378-3124
> FOR SALE
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 14 2011, 10:57 PM~19872874
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*whats the difference in the 95 and 96 fleetwood ?? 
for example the 93 comes with 5.7 tbi with single exhaust and the 94 comes with 5.7 tpi with dual exhaust....*


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Anybody got a big body they wanna trade? I got an 85 2dr caprice Landau...new paint patterns gold leaf and striped 72 spoke roadsters... I have a few trades pending but out in Cali still trying to find a way to swap cars..let me know if anyones interested


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OroLac_@Feb 16 2011, 02:10 AM~19882122
> *  :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

:0


> prolly
> 
> since im thinkin bout sellin BOTH my cars :0


FOR WHAT?[/quote]
for wat? to get money to buys somethin else. save money, im gettin older and wanna move out soon, start a family, i gotta think bout my future[/quote]
whooped
[/quote]
:0 lol


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY FLACO AZ_@Feb 16 2011, 12:24 AM~19880479
> *Anybody got a big body they wanna trade? I got an 85 2dr caprice Landau...new paint patterns gold leaf and striped 72 spoke roadsters... I have a few trades pending but out in Cali still trying to find a way to swap cars..let me know if anyones interested
> *


*
HONESTLY DUDE IF YOU REALLY WANT TO TRADE THEN POST PICS OF YOUR CAR...... * :biggrin:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 15 2011, 09:59 PM~19880227
> *whats the difference in the 95 and 96 fleetwood ??
> for example the 93 comes with 5.7 tbi with single exhaust and the 94 comes with 5.7 tpi with dual exhaust....
> *


96 Comes with OBD2 computer and day time running lights ..


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

Extended skirts for sale.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=582064&hl=


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Feb 16 2011, 03:27 PM~19885390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Feb 16 2011, 07:14 AM~19882533
> *96 Comes with OBD2 computer and day time running lights ..
> *


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Feb 9 2011, 07:04 AM~19825549
> *I HAVE A 94 BROUGHAM, IT WONT START IT SAYS PASS KEY DEFAULT, ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED THANKS  :biggrin:
> *


new ignition switch with new key


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

Would a rear axle from an 80s caddy help for clearing the back on a big body


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

double post


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Feb 9 2011, 08:04 AM~19825549
> *I HAVE A 94 BROUGHAM, IT WONT START IT SAYS PASS KEY DEFAULT, ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED THANKS  :biggrin:
> *


pm sent


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

94pimplac



I C U HOMIE.......


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Feb 16 2011, 10:24 PM~19888989
> *pm sent
> *


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Feb 16 2011, 01:27 PM~19885390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 17 2011, 01:42 AM~19890649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jan 30 2011, 11:59 AM~19736771
> *If anyone is interested in getting extended skirts made hit me up.
> 
> 
> ...


pm a price


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 17 2011, 06:52 AM~19891205
> *94pimplac
> I C U HOMIE.......
> *


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 17 2011, 08:49 PM~19897600
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: damm ed nice work!!


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by topd0gg_@Feb 16 2011, 06:52 PM~19887491
> *nice ride
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## ELGORDO (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Feb 17 2011, 08:06 AM~19891254
> *
> *


any luck :dunno:


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Feb 16 2011, 08:00 PM~19888763
> *Would a rear axle from an 80s caddy help for clearing the back on a big body
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Feb 16 2011, 09:00 PM~19888763
> *Would a rear axle from an 80s caddy help for clearing the back on a big body
> *


Seems like alot of work just to put on some 13's. Just shave the inside of the skirts and buy some spacers for the coils, or get yourself some Zenith's or D's :dunno: just my opinion


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Refined95_@Feb 18 2011, 09:54 AM~19901765
> *Seems like alot of work just to put on some 13's. Just shave the inside of the skirts and buy some spacers for the coils, or get yourself some Zenith's or D's :dunno: just my opinion
> *


Yeah but I have a homie from my club selling one reinforced and powercoated so it might be worth the time :biggrin:


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Refined95_@Feb 18 2011, 11:54 AM~19901765
> *Seems like alot of work just to put on some 13's. Just shave the inside of the skirts and buy some spacers for the coils, or get yourself some Zenith's or D's :dunno: just my opinion
> *



NO NEED FOR Z's OR D's all you have to do is carefully pound the inside fenderwell till it clears. shave the inside tabs of the skirts also. i am running 13" chinas on mine and it lays on the floor and i can move the car around without rubbing. dont pound to hard or you will mess up the quarter panel. the same thing like a 80's caddy


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JINXED32_@Feb 18 2011, 09:10 PM~19906211
> *NO NEED FOR Z's OR D's all you have to do is carefully pound the inside fenderwell till it clears. shave the inside tabs of the skirts also. i am running 13" chinas on mine and it lays on the floor and i can move the car around without rubbing. dont pound to hard or you will mess up the quarter panel. the same thing like a 80's caddy
> *


Really?! I'm going to try that, so no need for the spacers either. Were excactly are you pounding, along the edge of the chrome?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

replaced my vinyl covered shell on my 5th with a painted shell



Before


















After


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Feb 20 2011, 04:01 PM~19917434
> *replaced my vinyl covered shell on my 5th with a painted shell
> Before
> 
> ...


your ryde is always lookin clean as fuck bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice! Love all that chrome!  



> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 21 2011, 04:14 AM~19921794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@Feb 21 2011, 11:17 AM~19922264
> *Nice! Love all that chrome!
> *




X 94  i love that caddy and color.


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 21 2011, 04:14 AM~19921794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats alot of work homie.props :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 21 2011, 03:14 AM~19921794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS CADDY LOVE THE COLOR :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

sup every body my boy just got a 94 fleet wood and put 13/7s og wheels on it and he is having a rubbing in the back and he is wonting to 4 pump it soon and 3wheel it and it is just going to get worst just wording what you all did on all the fleet woods i see on 13/7s
it is rubbing the tire on thr w/w not thr rim and onely wen ppl ride wit him
any halp would help and pic we have allready cut the lip off


this is the car


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 24 2008, 12:01 AM~9769674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Feb 21 2011, 11:44 PM~19928071
> *
> 
> 
> ...





another one...?????????? :0


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:no:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 21 2011, 08:49 PM~19928140
> *another one...?????????? :0
> *


:no: not mine. i still got my same peice of shit


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Feb 21 2011, 09:14 PM~19928476
> *
> 
> 
> ...












TWIN :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*my old cadillac....*


----------



## gordoloc213 (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 21 2011, 11:02 PM~19929813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is clean!!!!!!!!! love that color combo


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Feb 21 2011, 09:41 PM~19928837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 21 2011, 11:02 PM~19929813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean!


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 21 2011, 11:02 PM~19929813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

Any


> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 21 2011, 11:02 PM~19929813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Any more pics? That's nice as hell!!!!


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ELGORDO_@Feb 17 2011, 10:30 PM~19898777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

my big body


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Refined95_@Feb 22 2011, 04:35 PM~19933961
> *Any
> :wow: Any more pics? That's nice as hell!!!!
> *


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 22 2011, 05:41 PM~19935284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: NICE!!


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Feb 16 2011, 09:00 PM~19888763
> *Would a rear axle from an 80s caddy help for clearing the back on a big body
> *


a rear axle out of a caprice cop car wit disc brakes will work better.


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel+Feb 22 2011, 12:14 AM~19928476-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*AND DAMN ANOTHER B!G BODY COM!NG FROM DAN!EL AND SONS *


:0 :0 :0


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*+Feb 22 2011, 02:02 AM~19929813-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*SUPER CLEAN*


:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 22 2011, 05:41 PM~19935284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*WHATEVER HAPPEN TO TH!S ONE... ! ST!LL LOVE !T........*


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 23 2011, 10:18 AM~19940727
> *WHATEVER HAPPEN TO TH!S ONE... ! ST!LL LOVE !T........
> 
> 
> ...


X2 that's SUPER CLEAN!!! I'm lovin those rims!


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 23 2011, 10:18 AM~19940727
> *WHATEVER HAPPEN TO TH!S ONE... ! ST!LL LOVE !T........
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wickedboy (Feb 23, 2011)

damn those are some sick ass rides fuck i wish they where mine


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 21 2011, 11:02 PM~19929813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN BRO!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 21 2011, 04:14 AM~19921794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  CLEAN CADDY DOGG!!!!!


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 22 2011, 05:41 PM~19935284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 23 2011, 06:05 AM~19939523
> *! W!SH MY P!ECE OF SH!T LOOK L!KE TH!S.......
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: *


 what about that blue one ur hide ing


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

> *my old cadillac....*
> 
> 
> very clean :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

I got a set of brand new top trims for a e & g shell top never been used if any body interested.


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:around: :420:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*PRES!DENTS OF MIAMI CHAPTERS.....


SOMETHING BOUT A B!G BODY.........*


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 24 2011, 04:41 PM~19952461
> *PRES!DENTS OF MIAMI CHAPTERS.....
> SOMETHING BOUT A B!G BODY.........
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: all clean cars


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Feb 17 2011, 11:27 PM~19897313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 24 2011, 06:50 PM~19953556
> *:biggrin: LOOKING GOOD HOMIE
> *


 :wave: THANKS FOR THE LOVE HOMIE!!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Feb 24 2011, 05:41 PM~19953477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: BADDDDDDDDDDDD ASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Feb 17 2011, 07:27 PM~19897313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Feb 24 2011, 07:41 PM~19953477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks real good...


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Feb 24 2011, 06:41 PM~19953477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:sprint:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

T T T


----------



## NINETYSEXLAC (Nov 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 23 2011, 10:18 AM~19940727
> *WHATEVER HAPPEN TO TH!S ONE... ! ST!LL LOVE !T........
> 
> 
> ...


i still have her, havent really did anything new 2 her since i been droppin' all my extra $$$ on my 64'


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETYSEXLAC_@Feb 25 2011, 09:51 PM~19961775
> *i still have her, havent really did anything new 2 her since i been droppin' all my extra $$$ on my 64'
> *



*ADD MORE PICS OF HER IVE ALWAYS LOVED YOUR CADDY....*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

GOT SOME CUSTOM MADE MATS....[/b]











:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 25 2011, 08:46 PM~19962633
> *GOT SOME CUSTOM MADE MATS....*
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup:


----------



## lacon13 (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*
WHATS GOOD PAUL.... 94PIMPLAC*


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 25 2011, 08:46 PM~19962633
> *GOT SOME CUSTOM MADE MATS....*
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :0  did you get 2 sets of floormats? Or 2 diffrent logos on a single set.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Feb 26 2011, 12:12 AM~19964174
> *:wow:  :0    did you get 2 sets of floormats? Or 2 diffrent logos on a single set.
> *


Thats what I was wondering??? :scrutinize:


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

i HAVE A QUESTION.. How do i know what temperature my engine is running cant find a button to view and dash dont say shit.. its a 93


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Feb 24 2011, 06:41 PM~19953477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Feb 26 2011, 03:12 AM~19964174
> *:wow:  :0    did you get 2 sets of floormats? Or 2 diffrent logos on a single set.
> *





2 sets :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 25 2011, 09:03 PM~19962747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: dammm!! like that nice!!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 26 2011, 08:36 AM~19965100
> *2 sets  :biggrin:
> *


Nice ride mr ed,where's you get the mats?That guy on here?


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 25 2011, 07:46 PM~19962633
> *GOT SOME CUSTOM MADE MATS....*
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: SHE'S LOOKING AWESOME MISTER ED


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Feb 26 2011, 08:56 AM~19965678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Feb 26 2011, 11:19 AM~19965240
> *Nice ride mr ed,where's you get the mats?That guy on here?
> *





:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Feb 26 2011, 12:56 PM~19965678
> *
> 
> 
> ...




*! KNOW YOU M!SS HER......*


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Feb 26 2011, 03:44 PM~19966749
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Feb 26 2011, 04:22 PM~19966961
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Feb 26 2011, 01:22 PM~19966965-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks :420: :420:


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> nice mats and cadillac cups.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> > nice mats and cadillac cups.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY+Feb 1 2011, 04:00 PM~19758381-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

hey fellas where can i find a set of something like these??


----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 26 2011, 06:15 PM~19967273
> *THANKS ACE.....
> HA HA THATS WHAT I WAS GOING TO NAME MY CAR....
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




nice :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR. MARS_@Feb 27 2011, 10:37 PM~19977557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 26 2011, 02:18 PM~19967291
> *:wow:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 25 2011, 10:46 PM~19962633
> *GOT SOME CUSTOM MADE MATS....*
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Feb 26 2011, 02:44 PM~19966749
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10+Feb 28 2011, 07:33 PM~19982090-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*WHERES YOURS MISSY*

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

WHATS UP PAUL.... I SEE YOU HOMIE


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 28 2011, 04:40 PM~19982140
> *WHATS UP PAUL.... I SEE YOU HOMIE
> *


:nicoderm: NICE DEFAULT PIC ED!! LIKE HOW ITS LAYIN THERE :scrutinize: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Feb 28 2011, 07:46 PM~19982198
> *:nicoderm: NICE DEFAULT PIC ED!! LIKE HOW ITS LAYIN THERE  :scrutinize:  :thumbsup:
> *




THANKS I LIKE YOUR CARS NICKNAME..... :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 28 2011, 04:51 PM~19982246
> *THANKS I LIKE YOUR CARS NICKNAME..... :biggrin:
> *


hmm wonder where it came from.....


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 28 2011, 06:39 PM~19982131
> *WHERES YOURS MISSY</span>
> 
> :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *



<span style=\'colorurple\'>ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk :happysad: she still needs alot of work but she's gettin there


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10_@Feb 28 2011, 04:56 PM~19982294
> *ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk  :happysad: she still needs alot of work but she's gettin there
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10_@Feb 28 2011, 04:56 PM~19982294
> *ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk  :happysad: she still needs alot of work but she's gettin there
> 
> 
> ...


  uffin: :420: Uh oh SS getting down. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10_@Feb 28 2011, 07:56 PM~19982294
> *ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk  :happysad: she still needs alot of work but she's gettin there
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, 93brougham, 94pimplac


DADE COUNTY IN THE HOUSE


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 28 2011, 10:21 PM~19983469
> *MISTER ED, 93brougham, 94pimplac
> DADE COUNTY IN THE HOUSE
> *


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by specialk11232_@Feb 26 2011, 11:08 PM~19969780
> *hey fellas where can i find a set of something like these??
> 
> 
> ...


anyone?


----------



## LaCdOuT (Aug 1, 2004)

wussup homies..im currently in the process of installing my e&g grill and the 4 tops e&g grille bolts arent aligned with my factory ones..do i have to extend the hole or something? thanks


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LaCdOuT_@Feb 28 2011, 11:17 PM~19985983
> *wussup homies..im currently in the process of installing my e&g grill and the 4 tops e&g grille bolts arent aligned with my factory ones..do i have to extend the hole or something? thanks
> *



IT SHOULD GO RIGHT IN THE STOCK HOLES . IF IT 
DON'T YOU HAVE THE WRONG GRILL ...


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*I want a DAMN CADDI*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 1 2011, 11:10 AM~19987573
> *I want a DAMN CADDI
> *




WAIT I HAVE TWO ALREADY..........[/b]





:biggrin:


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac+Feb 28 2011, 06:56 PM~19982304-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Selling a set of Euro Taillights for a Big Body $500 Firm Shipped.








Also got some taillights covers $100








No Trades Thanks.


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Mar 2 2011, 07:02 PM~20000182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean ride


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wicked95_@Mar 2 2011, 11:16 AM~19997835
> *Selling a set of Euro Taillights for a Big Body $500 Firm Shipped.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 2 2011, 10:52 PM~20001196
> *:0
> *



HAPPY BIRTHDAY :biggrin:


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

how does the rear bumper trim come off? i already took off all the nuts,just worried bout pulling it the wrong way and it breaking.. :dunno:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Mar 2 2011, 10:16 PM~20001492
> *how does the rear bumper trim come off? i already took off all the nuts,just worried bout pulling it the wrong way and it breaking.. :dunno:
> *


Just the nuts and it falls right off. There is a bigger 13 mm, one on each side you probable forgot.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Mar 2 2011, 06:02 PM~20000182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*nice...*


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10_@Feb 28 2011, 06:56 PM~19982294
> *ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk  :happysad: she still needs alot of work but she's gettin there
> 
> 
> ...



nice! i like that pink! :biggrin:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 2 2011, 06:54 PM~20001215
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## gordoloc213 (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by specialk11232+Feb 28 2011, 09:08 PM~19984747-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there you go


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

MY OLD ONE


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 2 2011, 10:37 PM~20001744
> *Just the nuts and it falls right off. There is a bigger 13 mm, one on each side you probable forgot.
> *


Thanks! ill double check


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

My top thanks coast :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

My cady


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Mar 3 2011, 04:22 PM~20008665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice !


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Mar 3 2011, 07:22 PM~20008665
> *
> 
> 
> ...




*


YES YOUR CADDY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



MY INSPIRATION* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 3 2011, 05:24 PM~20009131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10_@Feb 28 2011, 05:56 PM~19982294
> *ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk  :happysad: she still needs alot of work but she's gettin there
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER SGV (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZTEK SOLDIER SGV_@Mar 3 2011, 11:23 PM~20011970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean cady :biggrin: looks good


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AZTEK SOLDIER SGV_@Mar 4 2011, 02:23 AM~20011970
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*CAN WE GET A CLOSE-UP OF THAT FIFTH WHEEL PLEASE....*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 1 2011, 08:43 AM~19987772
> *WAIT I HAVE TWO ALREADY..........*
> :biggrin:
> [/b]


     :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Mar 3 2011, 04:23 PM~20008674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I know my ride is not a Caddi , but they both have that flow with the color of paint and silver leafing , *but I am gonna get me a Caddi next !!*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AZTEK SOLDIER SGV_@Mar 3 2011, 11:23 PM~20011970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 4 2011, 05:42 AM~20012976
> *I know my ride is not a Caddi , but they both have that flow with the color of paint and silver leafing , but I am gonna get me a Caddi next !!
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good bro who did ur silver leafing


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Mar 3 2011, 03:23 PM~20008674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

My dash


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Mar 4 2011, 10:37 AM~20013368
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*WOW * :0 

*someone has a thing for SKIRTS*</span>

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


<span style=\'color:blue\'>*! DONT BLAME YOU....I EVENTUALLY WOULD LIKE SOME TOO.... IN DUE TIME.*


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## CHILANGO503 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER SGV (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Mar 4 2011, 04:01 AM~20012902
> *Clean cady :biggrin: looks good
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER SGV (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 4 2011, 04:42 AM~20012978
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER SGV (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHILANGO503_@Mar 4 2011, 09:04 PM~20018775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean Cady


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Mar 4 2011, 07:54 AM~20013458
> *My dash
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :around: im gettin dizzy patna


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

:happysad:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by specialk11232_@Mar 5 2011, 12:33 PM~20022141
> *:happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Mar 4 2011, 08:37 AM~20013368
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dam looking real clean volo no doubt gotta love it ....... :thumbsup: those skirts just set it off ...... :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

going to be getting a new vinyl top next weekend and i am looking for something to replace the factory rear window trim piece...anyone have any idea where to go to find something to replace it. Would like something chrome...


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10_@Feb 28 2011, 04:56 PM~19982294
> *ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk  :happysad: she still needs alot of work but she's gettin there
> 
> 
> ...



Loooking goood MaMa, love them colors :wow:


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfive rag_@Feb 10 2011, 01:01 PM~19837261
> *my 93 show car and 96 daily
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Mar 3 2011, 06:22 PM~20008665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pic of the 5th?


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Mar 4 2011, 07:37 AM~20013368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN VOLO!!!!! LOVE THOSE SKIRTS!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 4 2011, 08:27 AM~20013614
> *WOW   :0
> 
> someone has a thing for SKIRTS</span>
> ...


DAAAMMNN!!! CLEAN CADYS!!!! :wow:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@Mar 5 2011, 09:41 PM~20023888
> *DAAAMMNN!!! CLEAN CADYS!!!!  :wow:
> *



yeap at one point in time those were all VOLO'S he loves them.... :biggrin:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

:wave: Mr. Ed


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHILANGO503_@Mar 4 2011, 11:04 PM~20018775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean ride


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 5 2011, 06:56 PM~20023963
> *yeap at one point in time those were all VOLO'S he loves them.... :biggrin:
> *


YUP, I KNOW THAT FEELING!!! :yes:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Mar 4 2011, 08:25 PM~20017900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHILANGO503_@Mar 4 2011, 10:04 PM~20018775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS CADY!!!! :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

ALL THESE CADYS ON HERE ARE CLEAN AS HELL!!!!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@Mar 5 2011, 09:58 PM~20023974
> *:wave:  Mr. Ed
> *



whats up mr. TOP PRIORITY....... :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Mar 5 2011, 05:45 PM~20023603
> *pic of the 5th?
> *


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Mar 6 2011, 12:52 PM~20027671
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gorgeous! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Feb 2 2011, 06:22 PM~19770438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Mar 7 2011, 09:52 PM~20038149
> *
> *



One of those is gone......


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 7 2011, 07:12 PM~20038361
> *One of those is gone......
> *


2 of the 3 are sold!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Mar 7 2011, 10:27 PM~20038495
> *2 of the 3 are sold!
> *




We know the truth......


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Mar 7 2011, 07:27 PM~20038495
> *2 of the 3 are sold!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

HEY HOMIES I HAVE A QUIK QUESTION IF ANY ONE CAN HELP ME OUT??? SO IF I THROW ZENITHS OR DAYTONS(13S) ON MY FLEETWOOD I WON'T HAVE ISSUES WITH TIRES OR RIMS RUBBING?? I HAVE CHINAS ON FOR NOW BUT GONNA INVEST IN SOME ZENITHS HERE SOON. I GET SOME RUBBING WITH PEOPLE IN MY CAR OR GOING OVER CERTAIN HUMPS IN THE STREETS. WHEN IT'S JUST ME CRUISING IT'S NOT TO BAD BUT I WOULD LIKE TO TAKE THE WIFE AND KIDS FOR A CRUISE ONCE IN AWHILE ALSO WITH OUT RUBBING. THX


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

i question what size 13s do i need for the rear and what size tire 

im going with chinas 

will i need to do any grinding in the front


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Mar 8 2011, 07:21 PM~20045810
> *i question what size 13s do i need for the rear and what size tire
> 
> im going with chinas
> ...


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=3&t=450917

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=16&t=386002

13x7 with 155-80-13 tires


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Mar 8 2011, 09:34 PM~20045949
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=3&t=450917
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=16&t=386002
> ...


thank you sir :biggrin:


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Mar 8 2011, 07:43 PM~20046042
> *thank you sir  :biggrin:
> *


No problem homie


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Mar 8 2011, 07:34 PM~20045949
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=3&t=450917
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=16&t=386002
> ...


THX HOMIES!!!


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Mar 8 2011, 07:21 PM~20045810
> *i question what size 13s do i need for the rear and what size tire
> 
> im going with chinas
> ...


THX HOMIE!!!


----------



## oldschoolmoonroof (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by oldschoolmoonroof_@Mar 9 2011, 12:44 AM~20048533
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@Mar 9 2011, 09:06 AM~20049105
> *Nice! :thumbsup:
> *



*u almost ready compa.????????*



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

test fitting the grille


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*very n!ce man ! need a gr!ll...........*


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldschoolmoonroof_@Mar 9 2011, 01:44 AM~20048533
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What kinda vehicle did those moonroofs come out of?


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

my old lac


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Mar 6 2011, 01:52 PM~20027671
> *
> 
> 
> ...



VERY NICE


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Mar 5 2011, 07:00 PM~20023351
> *going to be getting a new vinyl top next weekend and i am looking for something to replace the factory rear window trim piece...anyone have any idea where to go to find something to replace it. Would like something chrome...
> *


 :0


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Mar 9 2011, 11:42 PM~20055348
> *:0
> *


chrome means you gotta form a piece of steel to fit then have it plated. Stainless or even aluminum can be formed to however you need and then still look like chrome when polished. Either way will work. 

and i know u said u didnt like the screw snaps so when you get a strip of steel made you can weld on points of steel that will push into the top through the sheet metal and have retainers on the inside to hold it in place. Thats my thought. 

Maybe someone else has ideas?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 10 2011, 05:00 AM~20057140
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :squint: :squint: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 10 2011, 03:00 AM~20057140
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 looks like mine. Except the rims are 2 x too big :biggrin:


----------



## ebanezar (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 25 2011, 08:46 PM~19962633
> *GOT SOME CUSTOM MADE MATS....*
> 
> 
> ...


Im digging that caddie homeboi :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Mar 6 2011, 10:52 AM~20027671
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ebanezar_@Mar 10 2011, 04:08 PM~20059886
> *Im digging that caddie homeboi  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks just gotta re-do some stuff.... :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 10 2011, 01:06 PM~20060260
> *Thanks just gotta re-do some stuff....  :biggrin:
> *


:no: Nah, it's perfect the way it is man!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Mar 10 2011, 01:47 PM~20060102
> *NICE HOMIE  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Mar 10 2011, 11:05 PM~20063077
> *:no: Nah, it's perfect the way it is man!
> *



:no: :no: thanks VOLO but no not to me.. i gotta give it my touch i bought the car like that so i gotta put my touch. i think you will approve once done.


----------



## muro28 (Feb 26, 2011)

" JUST DIPPIN .C.C " IS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Mar 3 2011, 04:19 PM~20008650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin wicked homie :wow: :wow:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Mar 11 2011, 09:18 AM~20066980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
NICE!!


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Mar 9 2011, 11:59 AM~20051057
> *What kinda vehicle did those moonroofs come out of?
> *


SATURN :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 10 2011, 09:52 PM~20064676
> *:no:  :no:    thanks VOLO but no not to me.. i gotta give it my touch i bought the car like that so i gotta put my touch. i think you will approve once done.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by srt1_@Mar 11 2011, 08:10 PM~20070160
> *
> 
> 
> ...



man i can use that house grille :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*I WAS PLAYING AROUND WHAT YA THINK*


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 11 2011, 05:32 PM~20070314
> *man i can use that house grille  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ill sell you mine lol :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

:fool2:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Mar 12 2011, 01:01 PM~20074635
> *ill sell you mine lol  :biggrin:
> *



how much...........


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

I got a set of Clear Corners for sale, check the link in my Avi

TTT


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MISTER ED, StreetNShow

:wave:


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 9 2011, 11:33 AM~20050879
> *very n!ce man ! need a gr!ll...........
> *


Here you go! :biggrin: Nice and White!!! :roflmao: What MISTER ED?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 13 2011, 12:47 AM~20078341
> *Here you go!  :biggrin: Nice and White!!!  :roflmao: What MISTER ED?
> *



:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 

















































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@Mar 12 2011, 11:54 PM~20077944
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: MISTER ED, StreetNShow
> 
> ...



que onda jefe...... :biggrin:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 12 2011, 09:58 PM~20078420
> *que onda jefe...... :biggrin:
> *


Jefe? Como quisiera ser el jefe. :rofl: 
Aqui nomas tratando de acabar este carro para empezar con el 63. I need to win the fuckin lottery. :rofl:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@Mar 13 2011, 01:05 AM~20078464
> *Jefe? Como quisiera ser el jefe. :rofl:
> Aqui nomas tratando de acabar este carro para empezar con el 63. I need to win the fuckin lottery. :rofl:
> *



if you do remember sharing is caring..... :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

:fool2:


----------



## ebanezar (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Mar 10 2011, 08:05 PM~20063077
> *:no: Nah, it's perfect the way it is man!
> *


your caddie is my screen saver


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 12 2011, 10:07 PM~20078480
> *if you do remember sharing is caring..... :biggrin:
> *


If that's the case then may I borrow one of your fleetwoods while mine is being worked on? :rofl:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@Mar 13 2011, 06:47 AM~20079643
> *If that's the case then may I borrow one of your fleetwoods while mine is being worked on? :rofl:
> *




No problema shipping is extra..... :biggrin:


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldschoolmoonroof_@Mar 8 2011, 11:44 PM~20048533
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!! Post a pictrue of the whole car.... :wow:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Mar 13 2011, 09:25 PM~20084888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Nice ride! I love that green!!!


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

SLC UT


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Mar 14 2011, 12:25 AM~20084888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Mar 14 2011, 12:20 AM~20084840
> *
> 
> 
> ...




BRIAN YOU GOT ANY MORE OF THE BLUE..........


COME ON I KNOW YOU DO........... :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 14 2011, 01:06 PM~20088719
> *BRIAN YOU GOT ANY MORE OF THE BLUE..........
> COME ON I KNOW YOU DO........... :biggrin:
> *


witch blue ? :dunno: the one in the back?


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 14 2011, 01:06 PM~20088719
> *BRIAN YOU GOT ANY MORE OF THE BLUE..........
> COME ON I KNOW YOU DO........... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Mar 14 2011, 05:08 PM~20089097
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


LOOKS GOOD


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WESTCOASTER_@Mar 13 2011, 02:28 PM~20081939
> *Nice!!! Post a pictrue of the whole car.... :wow:
> *


HERE YOU GO HOMIE


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Mar 14 2011, 03:25 PM~20089664
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: where you mounting that bad boy?


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

N!CE CAD!LLAC HENRY.........


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by srt1_@Mar 14 2011, 09:16 PM~20091697
> *:wow:  :wow: where you mounting that bad boy?
> *


building a partial console that will be flush with the dash...that plate will sit flush on the face of it


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by srt1_@Mar 11 2011, 08:10 PM~20070160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That car is owned by my brother in laws father that thing is a bucket Of shit


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Mar 15 2011, 01:01 PM~20097528
> *That car is owned by my brother in laws father that thing is a bucket Of shit
> *


:facepalm:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

IM MOVING MUST GO ASAP BEST OFFER TAKES IT cadillac fleetwood 1993 rwd car has a/c car is in very good condition car has a 350 small block with work done ALSO HAVE FOUR 12s CVRs in box for more info please feel free to call at any time (786 378-3124 TRADES WELCOME
















[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Mar 15 2011, 06:45 AM~20095278
> *building a partial console that will be flush with the dash...that plate will sit flush on the face of it
> *


right on bro. throw us a pic when done :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Mar 14 2011, 03:25 PM~20089664
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


where can i get 1 ?


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## 214loco (Jan 31, 2006)

Wants yal fleetwood owners opionion...i have a black on black fleetwood...im think bout paintin my knock off...either all black wit crome hex or paint black dish only wit crome hex...wana do something differnt...


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

Here are some shitty cell phone pics of my Fleet. It's currently getting juiced. Going with 2 pump 6 batt setup, lay n play. Will post pics when it's finished....

































These interior pics were taken in '08 when I candied my woodgrain...























And here's the mural I got on it in '08 as well...


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADIMAN_@Mar 16 2011, 10:40 PM~20110913
> *Here are some shitty cell phone pics of my Fleet. It's currently getting juiced. Going with 2 pump 6 batt setup, lay n play. Will post pics when it's finished....
> 
> 
> ...


Nice lac homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUICY 93-_@Mar 17 2011, 06:48 AM~20112069
> *Nice lac homie. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro, yours is badass too


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214loco_@Mar 16 2011, 10:00 PM~20110567
> *Wants yal fleetwood owners opionion...i have a black on black fleetwood...im think bout paintin my knock off...either all black wit crome hex or paint black dish only wit crome hex...wana do something differnt...
> *


My daiy , hopefully this will help you


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADIMAN_@Mar 17 2011, 06:25 AM~20112195
> *Thanks bro, yours is badass too
> *


Thanks.


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Mar 17 2011, 11:32 AM~20113678
> *My daiy , hopefully this will help you
> 
> 
> ...


i'd leave it tha way it is. too me tha (chrome)ko looks right cause too much black might throw it off. do what you want, if it doesnt look coo there's no problem in changing it back


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLn-HYbfON0

My old big body!


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 17 2011, 07:08 PM~20117457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: BAD ASS :thumbsup:


----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Mar 16 2011, 09:02 PM~20109917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


miss my old ride,lookin good where is this caddy at now


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADIMAN_@Mar 16 2011, 10:40 PM~20110913
> *Here are some shitty cell phone pics of my Fleet. It's currently getting juiced. Going with 2 pump 6 batt setup, lay n play. Will post pics when it's finished....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sparky94_@Mar 19 2011, 06:37 AM~20127398
> *miss my old ride,lookin good where is this caddy at now
> *


port st lucy.


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

ok i kno this is the wrong topic to post this, however u all have bigbody fleetwoods..i have a 94 fleetwood ya 4l60e transmission. b4 i rebuilt the trans it only shiftd 1st to 2nd... now that its completely rebuilt it still jus shifts from 1st to 2nd... any1else had this problem.. plzzzzzzzz help


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

Does the factory bigbody rockers have any kind of coating on them or are they raw stainless polished out?


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

ok who ever has a 94 fleetwood plz pm me ur numbr so i can ask about the transmission.. thats if u evr been undr the car


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cwb4eva_@Mar 19 2011, 02:14 PM~20129682
> *ok who ever has a 94 fleetwood plz pm me ur numbr so i can ask about the transmission.. thats if u evr been undr the car
> *


check it out bro, go in the maintenance & repair forum and do a search 1st! if you dont find your answer then post a "new topic".


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@May 31 2010, 09:51 PM~17660046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84unlimited (Apr 9, 2008)

13s on fleet rub in back, any one else with this prob?


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84unlimited_@Mar 19 2011, 08:43 PM~20131685
> *13s on fleet rub in back, any one else with this prob?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=3&t=450917

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=16&t=386002


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Mar 15 2011, 04:16 PM~20098975
> *
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Mar 14 2011, 02:55 PM~20089954
> *HERE YOU GO HOMIE
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.....Big Props Homie. Bad Ass Caddy.


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sparky94_@Mar 19 2011, 09:37 AM~20127398
> *miss my old ride,lookin good where is this caddy at now
> *


i miss my old 64 but im not the owner of your old caddy


----------



## 84unlimited (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Mar 19 2011, 09:34 PM~20132025
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=3&t=450917
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=16&t=386002
> ...



yea bro i gues its hit or miss with them fucken wheels.


----------



## 84unlimited (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NL SUELO_@Mar 20 2011, 01:57 PM~20135416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

New Pink top!




























































































:biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*LOOKS GOOD*


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84unlimited_@Mar 20 2011, 07:33 PM~20138548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 20 2011, 08:03 PM~20138881
> *LOOKS GOOD
> *


SUP HOMIE


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

So. MIAMI


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:nicoderm: :burn:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Mar 21 2011, 01:22 PM~20142181
> *SUP HOMIE
> *



whats going on man hows all that rain ya been geeting....


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Mar 21 2011, 10:23 AM~20142569
> *So. MIAMI
> 
> 
> ...



one of my favorite big bodies


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@Mar 19 2011, 07:33 PM~20131239
> *
> *


ready to make that trade :biggrin:


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 21 2011, 04:04 PM~20144428
> *one of my favorite big bodies
> *


it's alright :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 21 2011, 07:04 PM~20144428
> *one of my favorite big bodies
> *



And hes not done yet..... :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 21 2011, 11:17 AM~20142932
> *whats going on man hows all that rain ya been geeting....
> *


  SUCKS CHILE STUCK AT HOME :uh:


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 19 2011, 08:19 AM~20127525
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Mar 20 2011, 09:46 PM~20138696
> *:nicoderm: :wave:
> *


what up MIAMI


----------



## 84unlimited (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Mar 21 2011, 10:21 AM~20142175
> *
> *


 rubin holmes need those ds


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Mar 20 2011, 08:51 PM~20138750
> *New Pink top!
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice top.


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84unlimited_@Mar 21 2011, 06:55 PM~20146452
> *rubin holmes need those ds
> *


JUST GRIND THE SKIRT HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Mar 21 2011, 11:27 PM~20146791
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :0 :0


----------



## Mexican Heaven (Mar 3, 2011)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Mar 21 2011, 12:23 PM~20142569
> *So. MIAMI
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass ride right here :0


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Selling a set of Euro Taillights for a Big Body $500 Firm Shipped.








Also got some taillights covers $100








No Trades. Thanks.


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Mar 21 2011, 10:27 PM~20146791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Mar 20 2011, 09:51 PM~20138750
> *New Pink top!
> 
> 
> ...


real nice man!


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 22 2011, 10:23 AM~20151194
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


:no: :yes: :no: :yes: :no: :yes: :no:


----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)

new shoes on my fleetwood.............


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SERGLPC_@Mar 22 2011, 09:34 PM~20157593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean ass Fleetwood! :wow:

Where are the spokes?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SERGLPC_@Mar 22 2011, 09:34 PM~20157593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SWEEEEEEEET :thumbsup:


----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Mar 23 2011, 12:06 PM~20160490
> *Clean ass Fleetwood! :wow:
> 
> Where are the spokes?
> *


 JUST CHILLING IN THE GARAGE.............. WAITING 4 THAT SUMMER TIME .....


----------



## TRAFFIC HD (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Mar 21 2011, 11:23 AM~20142569
> *So. MIAMI
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SERGLPC_@Mar 23 2011, 05:42 PM~20163901
> *JUST CHILLING  IN THE GARAGE..............  WAITING 4 THAT SUMMER TIME .....
> *


:yes:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC HD_@Mar 23 2011, 10:56 PM~20164638
> *
> 
> 
> ...




I like this.... :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Mar 20 2011, 08:51 PM~20138750
> *New Pink top!
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: NO turning back now! Your stuck with pink! hno:









:wave: been a while since I gave you shit about it.  :biggrin:

Edit: It looks good


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## Mexican Heaven (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 24 2011, 08:10 PM~20174101
> *:wow: NO turning back now! Your stuck with pink! hno:
> :wave: been a while since I gave you shit about it.    :biggrin:
> 
> ...


i told him a couple of years ago he should do the top pink. i'm glad he did. looks allot better. besides....he can always say its his wifes car.


----------



## muro28 (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## muro28 (Feb 26, 2011)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## muro28 (Feb 26, 2011)

JUST DIPPIN C.C.









JUST DIPPIN C.C. :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 25 2011, 12:13 AM~20174135
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice is that gold first one miissiing a top..... :biggrin:


----------



## Mexican Heaven (Mar 3, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 4 2009, 05:13 PM~13782631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Can someone tell me how this high of a lock up was done??


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 24 2011, 11:10 PM~20174101
> *:wow: NO turning back now! Your stuck with pink! hno:
> :wave: been a while since I gave you shit about it.    :biggrin:
> 
> ...



LOL ive been stuck a while...and i like it! lol....these pics dont do it justice...man it crazy what a new top will do to a car lol


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 24 2011, 09:56 PM~20175324
> *nice is that gold first one miissiing a top..... :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 24 2011, 11:17 PM~20174192
> *i told him a couple of years ago he should do the top pink. i'm glad he did. looks allot better. besides....he can always say its his wifes car.
> *


LOL its been in the works for some time...and i always admit that its my car with out hesitation lol


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Mar 25 2011, 07:03 AM~20176913
> *LOL its been in the works for some time...and i always admit that its my car with out hesitation lol
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## $mr blvd$ (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Wicked95_@Mar 22 2011, 04:57 PM~20153564
> *Selling a set of Euro Taillights for a Big Body $500 Firm Shipped.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mexican Heaven_@Mar 25 2011, 06:45 AM~20176501
> *Can someone tell me how this high of a lock up was done??
> *


Truck spindles if I'm not mistaken  GT


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 13 2011, 09:26 AM~20080327
> *No problema shipping is extra..... :biggrin:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@Mar 25 2011, 03:03 PM~20178550
> *:rofl:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:around: :burn:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## cheechaz87 (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 24 2011, 10:56 PM~20175324
> *nice is that gold first one miissiing a top..... :biggrin:
> *



any more pics of that one?


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Mar 20 2011, 08:51 PM~20138750
> *New Pink top!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice..very nice :wow: Is it new top or painted?.. :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OroLac_@Mar 27 2011, 05:40 AM~20190887
> *Nice..very nice :wow: Is it new top or painted?.. :biggrin:
> *



*HE PUT A NEW TOP.......*


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Mar 20 2011, 09:51 PM~20138750
> *New Pink top!
> 
> 
> ...


Looks real good man!


----------



## COCONUT (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 27 2011, 11:13 AM~20191789
> *HE PUT A NEW TOP.......
> *



GODDAM ***** YOU KNOW EVERYTHING.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mexican Heaven_@Mar 25 2011, 06:45 AM~20176501
> *Can someone tell me how this high of a lock up was done??
> *


some one told me it the suspencion from a truck in the front


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

thanks for the comments guys...heres todays update :biggrin:

the console and switch plate is in..just got to adjust the switches some but its in and dam does it look good




























































:biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Mar 27 2011, 04:52 PM~20194156
> *thanks for the comments guys...heres todays update :biggrin:
> 
> the console and switch plate is in..just got to adjust the switches some but its in and dam does it look good
> ...


Cool idea,I liek the OH SHIT connector right handy there. :biggrin:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

> Selling a set of Euro Taillights for a Big Body $500 Firm Shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Mar 27 2011, 06:02 PM~20194210
> *Cool idea,I liek the OH SHIT connector right handy there. :biggrin:
> *



lol its perfect right there


----------



## Mexican Heaven (Mar 3, 2011)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@Mar 25 2011, 12:56 PM~20178481
> *Truck spindles if I'm not mistaken  GT
> *


I wonder what kind of truck  :dunno:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Mar 27 2011, 01:09 PM~20192185
> *GODDAM ***** YOU KNOW EVERYTHING.
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## muro28 (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## muro28 (Feb 26, 2011)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Mar 27 2011, 03:52 PM~20194156
> *thanks for the comments guys...heres todays update :biggrin:
> 
> the console and switch plate is in..just got to adjust the switches some but its in and dam does it look good
> ...


damn bro i see you got it in. fuckin sweet


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Mar 27 2011, 05:52 PM~20194156
> *thanks for the comments guys...heres todays update :biggrin:
> 
> the console and switch plate is in..just got to adjust the switches some but its in and dam does it look good
> ...


That car is ALWAYS show room clean. Must take alot of extra care with that white. No jeans. . . .lol I had white also but it didn't work out for me.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Mar 28 2011, 08:35 AM~20199255
> *That car is ALWAYS show room clean. Must take alot of extra care with that white. No jeans. . . .lol I had white also but it didn't work out for me.
> *



thanks...yeah its lots of work ....kids dont understand yet lol


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Went out on a rainy day :biggrin: 








Lil shaggy helpeing


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

New wheels on the cady daytons 88 :biggrin: no more blue chinad :biggrin: :0


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Mar 28 2011, 10:24 AM~20199435
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats whats up looking good bro.....


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 28 2011, 07:33 AM~20199472
> *Thats whats up looking good bro.....
> *


Thanks loko ur looks good to like the floor matts :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Mar 28 2011, 11:31 AM~20199794
> *Thanks loko ur looks good to like the floor matts  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks.... Got a few more tricks coming...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*GOTTA LOVE THE BIG BODIES.......*


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 28 2011, 08:41 AM~20199854
> *Thanks.... Got a few more tricks coming...
> *


Koo post pic


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Mar 28 2011, 12:25 PM~20200150
> *Koo post pic
> *


*NOT YET, BUT I'LL JUST SAY ONE WORD..... BEANIE*


*BUT FIRST GOTTA FIX ALL MY SEALS CAN YOU SEE THE JUICE LEAKING....*

    










:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 28 2011, 09:45 AM~20200261
> *NOT YET, BUT I'LL JUST SAY ONE WORD..... BEANIE
> BUT FIRST GOTTA FIX ALL MY SEALS CAN YOU SEE THE JUICE LEAKING....
> 
> ...


That a good vato to deal with :biggrin:


----------



## Marsellus (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 28 2011, 09:23 AM~20200134
> *GOTTA LOVE THE BIG BODIES.......
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 28 2011, 09:45 AM~20200261
> *NOT YET, BUT I'LL JUST SAY ONE WORD..... BEANIE
> BUT FIRST GOTTA FIX ALL MY SEALS CAN YOU SEE THE JUICE LEAKING....
> 
> ...


ED WHAT SIZE SPRINGS U GOT IN THE FRONT??


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Mar 28 2011, 06:24 AM~20199435
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLUE OWL_@Mar 28 2011, 11:29 AM~20201027
> *SWEET :biggrin:
> *


Thanks loko :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 28 2011, 09:23 AM~20200134
> *GOTTA LOVE THE BIG BODIES.......
> 
> 
> ...


Bring em out......... tick tock... tick tock.... tick tock


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Just made these taillights for Ray from Majestics. If anyone is interested in having some made hit me up 909 568-5579.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Mar 28 2011, 02:04 PM~20200868
> *ED WHAT SIZE SPRINGS U GOT IN THE FRONT??
> *



dunno... :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Mar 28 2011, 03:56 PM~20201654
> *Bring em out......... tick tock... tick tock.... tick tock
> *



hopefully soon brian........... :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

COMING TO A SHOW NEAR YOU, NOT BAD FOR A 16 YEAR OLD :biggrin:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Mar 28 2011, 01:08 PM~20201737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Mar 20 2011, 08:51 PM~20138750
> *New Pink top!
> 
> 
> ...


how much did you pay to change it?


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

got a question i got a big body Lac thinkin of painting of it as of now it's white with a blue vinyl top blue leather interior the top is and the interior is like a midnight blue color ill try and post pictures when it gets done and out of the shop in the mean time i was wondering what color i should choose im undecided on wheither to go with a pearl white with blue scheme but then again im going with other colors like candy cobalt blue and other blues but not sure though what you guys think.


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Mar 28 2011, 05:43 PM~20203844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


One of my favorites!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

TRADE ALL 3 FOR 95-96 CADI BIG BODY


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Mar 28 2011, 10:41 PM~20206949
> *got a question i got a big body Lac thinkin of painting of it as of now it's white with a blue vinyl top blue leather interior the top is and the interior is like a midnight blue color ill try and post pictures when it gets done and out of the shop in the mean time i was wondering what color i should choose im undecided on wheither to go with a pearl white with blue scheme but then again im going with other colors like candy cobalt blue and other blues but not sure though what you guys think.
> *


ice blue pearl over the white :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Refined95_@Mar 28 2011, 10:49 PM~20207004
> *One of my favorites!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Mar 28 2011, 08:43 PM~20203844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BrandonMajestics_@Mar 28 2011, 05:09 PM~20203602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good bro mikes the best he did my cady :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Mar 28 2011, 12:08 PM~20201737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BrandonMajestics_@Mar 28 2011, 05:09 PM~20203602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 16 WHAT!!!!!!!!!!! CLEAN CAR LITTLE MAN :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Mar 29 2011, 07:27 AM~20208087
> *ice blue pearl over the white :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


i looked it up it looks nice thanks homie :thumbsup: 
anymore ideals


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Mar 29 2011, 02:20 PM~20210194
> *i looked it up it looks nice  thanks homie :thumbsup:
> anymore ideals
> *



YEA YOU CAN GO WITH THE LEXUS BLUE AS WELL... I HAVE THE SAME CAR AS A DAILY BUT MY TOP IS WHITE WITH BLUE INTERIOR....


AND MY LO LO IS BLUE WITH CLASSIC BEIGE INT. :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 29 2011, 01:32 PM~20210767
> *YEA YOU CAN GO WITH THE LEXUS BLUE AS WELL... I HAVE THE SAME CAR AS A DAILY BUT MY TOP IS WHITE WITH BLUE INTERIOR....
> AND MY LO LO IS BLUE WITH CLASSIC BEIGE INT.  :biggrin:
> *


you got some pictures of your daily


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Mar 29 2011, 05:28 PM~20211296
> *you got some pictures of your daily
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Mar 29 2011, 10:45 PM~20213626
> *
> 
> 
> ...



very nice :biggrin:


----------



## Ru-Nutty (May 17, 2010)

FOR SALE...PM ME FOR MORE INFO!


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 29 2011, 03:32 PM~20211332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks ed they both lool nice :thumbsup:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady+Mar 29 2011, 07:33 AM~20208369-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIES :thumbsup:


----------



## muro28 (Feb 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Mar 28 2011, 07:19 AM~20199412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice caddy :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by muro28_@Mar 29 2011, 10:47 PM~20215505
> *nice caddy  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## muro28 (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Mar 28 2011, 08:13 PM~20204095
> *how much did you pay to change it?
> *



i got a good deal on mine...i traded out computer work.....but it would have cost 400


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Mar 30 2011, 12:19 AM~20214546
> *thanks ed they both lool nice  :thumbsup:
> *



I GOT YOU :biggrin:


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hey cadi lovers I need some help PLEASE!!!

I had to replace factory computer bcuz the v.a.t. kept tripping of the fuel system so I orderd a new 1 wit the v.a.t. takn out from some place in florida. Worked well for a over a year or so now it seems that I have to wait for the "passenger relay" to light up before the cadi will start!!! Sometimes it starts right up and other times it takes a while!!! I spent way to much time and effort trying to figure out why this is goin on so if anyone has any ideas to help I would really appreciate any and all!!!Its a 93 fleetwood... 

Thanks from 1 cadi lover to another!!!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by muro28_@Mar 29 2011, 10:34 PM~20215817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE COLOR HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Mar 28 2011, 04:43 PM~20203844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: BAD ASSSSSSSS :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Mar 28 2011, 05:43 PM~20203844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

TTT! :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Mar 30 2011, 11:22 AM~20218611
> *TTT!  :cheesy:
> *


*Sup Volo* :wave:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLUE OWL_@Mar 30 2011, 08:51 AM~20217650
> *:wow: BAD ASSSSSSSS :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 30 2011, 08:55 AM~20217676
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


RIGHT BACK TO YOU BIG DOGG :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 100%LOWRIDING


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

2 new projects, big things coming soon to the Valley of the Sun!! :biggrin: 

TTT for AZ!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)

A lot of nice Big Bodies in here, I'm still looking for one in my budget.

Something for the Fleetwood guys with the LT1's
Engraved Throttle Body Plates, any ideas of what the first run should look like?
PM me 

Sample of my Car Club


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

mines is similar to this one except mines haa curtains on the back window and rear quarter windows real nice homie :thumbsup:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Refined95_@Mar 30 2011, 05:14 PM~20221429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait to see them big dogg


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Mar 30 2011, 06:15 PM~20221952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THX HOMIE!! DAMN BRO WHERE DID YOU GET THOSE CURTAINS CUZ I'VE ALWAYS THOUGHT OF DOING THAT ALSO BUT NEVER KNEW WHERE TO EVEN LOOK FOR THOSE!! :biggrin:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Mar 30 2011, 07:40 PM~20222756
> *cant wait to see them big dogg
> *


THX BRO!! ME AND MY HOMIE JASON GONNA START PUTTING IN SOME MAJOR WORK HERE SOON TO OUR RIDES. :thumbsup:


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mexican Heaven_@Mar 25 2011, 09:45 AM~20176501
> *Can someone tell me how this high of a lock up was done??
> *



PM SENT.. 










Heres mine....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Mar 30 2011, 09:15 PM~20221952
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN BRO YOU WENT BACK TO THE OLD SKOOL MIAMI :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mexican Heaven (Mar 3, 2011)

> _Originally posted by *New Movement Md*_@Mar 30 2011, 09:12 PM~20223145
> *PM SENT..
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by *New Movement Md*_@Mar 30 2011, 08:12 PM~20223145
> *PM SENT..
> 
> 
> ...


no dis but this lock up is not very high...


----------



## muro28 (Feb 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BLUE OWL_@Mar 30 2011, 08:47 AM~20217628
> *NICE COLOR HOMIE :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro.


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 30 2011, 09:31 PM~20223370
> *DAMN BRO YOU WENT BACK TO THE OLD SKOOL MIAMI :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


honestly i really never noticed it the main reason i got the car was because it white and blue and non fuctional curtains,probably the first thing i did was keep them the way they were but instead make them fully fuctional an electric motor opens them and closes them when you see the back window the curtains fully close and you cant see a thing and when you mean old school what way please xplain


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Mar 21 2011, 11:23 AM~20142569
> *So. MIAMI
> 
> 
> ...


Love this ride


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Mar 31 2011, 01:27 AM~20224606
> *honestly i really never noticed it the main reason i got the car was because it white and blue and non fuctional curtains,probably the first thing i did was keep them the way they were but instead make them fully fuctional an electric motor opens them and closes them when you see the back window the curtains fully close and you cant see a thing and when you mean old school what way please xplain
> *




*P!CS PLEASE.......*

:biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLUE OWL_@Mar 31 2011, 11:48 AM~20226784
> *
> *



*P!CS OF YOUR CAR PLEASE.......*


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal+Mar 30 2011, 10:37 AM~20218740-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2!


----------



## spike90fleetwood (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Mar 30 2011, 09:33 PM~20224104
> *no dis but this lock up is not very high...
> 
> 
> ...


so.... what did u do to get urs to lock up like that? and how low will it lay?


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 31 2011, 06:44 AM~20225798
> *P!CS PLEASE.......
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


i got you homie when i get outta work ima stop by the shop to drop of some parts and ill take some pictures


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Will pillotops fit in a bigbody ?


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Mar 31 2011, 12:33 AM~20224104
> *no dis but this lock up is not very high...
> 
> 
> ...



Your right... Mine is DUMPED though..


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

Will 92 Fleetwood seats work in a BIG BODY??? SOMEBODY let me know so I can scoop these up...


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by *New Movement Md*_@Mar 31 2011, 06:31 PM~20230192
> *Will 92 Fleetwood seats work in a BIG BODY???  SOMEBODY let me know so I can scoop these up...
> *


front or rear


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Mar 31 2011, 07:06 PM~20231416
> *front or rear
> *


Both :wow:


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 31 2011, 11:17 PM~20231544
> *Both  :wow:
> *



X2 I cant find any info on the swap.... :uh:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by *New Movement Md*_@Mar 31 2011, 12:13 PM~20228087
> *Your right... Mine is DUMPED    though..
> *


If that's dumped then show it locked up :biggrin:


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Apr 1 2011, 03:04 PM~20236497
> *If that's dumped then show it locked up  :biggrin:
> *



workin on it..  Need more wirein up.. EVERYONE will get to see it soon enough..


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Mar 31 2011, 08:13 AM~20226922-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'LL POST PICS THIS WEEKEND HOMIES :yes:


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

Whats good sour diesel?


----------



## CHILANGO503 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cheechaz87 (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHILANGO503_@Apr 1 2011, 06:12 PM~20238671
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dose this bad boy got airbags?


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1103/good times car show 82710 010.JPG[/IMG] :naughty:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHILANGO503_@Apr 1 2011, 06:12 PM~20238671
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE!!!


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowdude13_@Apr 1 2011, 10:51 PM~20240783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:CLEAN DOGG!!!


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cheechaz87_@Apr 1 2011, 09:49 PM~20239749
> *dose this bad boy got airbags?
> *


I think it does.And it lays low.


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by *New Movement Md*_@Apr 1 2011, 06:11 PM~20238669
> *Whats good sour diesel?
> *


chillin  :420:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Apr 2 2011, 06:04 AM~20241764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 31 2011, 09:17 PM~20231544
> *Both  :wow:
> *


its been years since iv seen one but im 100% positive that they fit


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 31 2011, 06:44 AM~20225798
> *P!CS PLEASE.......
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


yo ed i got u im going to the shop today


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN+Mar 31 2011, 09:17 PM~20231544-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Apr 2 2011, 07:04 AM~20241764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: 
got anymore pics of this bad boy? that's NIIICE!!


----------



## $mr blvd$ (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowdude13_@Apr 1 2011, 11:51 PM~20240783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

here you go Mister Ed :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

a little dirty but its been at the shop 4 a while


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Apr 2 2011, 07:35 PM~20243761
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Looks good what r ur plans.....


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 31 2011, 08:13 AM~20226922
> *P!CS OF YOUR CAR PLEASE.......
> *


HEY HERE YOU GO MISTER ED..YOU REMEMBER NOW HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 64ROllin (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLUE OWL_@Apr 2 2011, 11:30 PM~20244899
> *HEY HERE YOU GO MISTER ED..YOU REMEMBER NOW HOMIE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 you changed ur screen name :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Wow kricket havent seen u in here in a while..... Mr. Lecab


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 2 2011, 08:03 PM~20245151
> *:0  :0 you changed ur screen name :biggrin:
> *


10/4 HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Apr 2 2011, 07:04 AM~20241764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 2 2011, 08:28 PM~20244576
> *Looks good what r ur plans.....
> *


repaint it ill probably do a pearl white with blue schemes i already have the rims powder coated white but i wanna do some blue air brushing on the dish and as for setup im thinkin of a 3 pump setup what you think


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Apr 2 2011, 10:04 AM~20241764
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Apr 3 2011, 01:34 AM~20245810
> *repaint it ill probably do a pearl white with blue schemes i already have the rims powder coated white but i wanna do some blue air brushing on the dish and as for setup im thinkin of a 3 pump setup what you think
> *



Very nice.... :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Mar 30 2011, 08:33 PM~20224104
> *no dis but this lock up is not very high...
> 
> 
> ...


that's got lift spindles for sure, i think that's a little out of hand whats separates us from being like donks with tiny wheels at that point???


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

I NEED MORE IDEAS FOR TRUNKS..... ANYONE


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Apr 2 2011, 06:04 AM~20241764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MORE PICS :wow:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 3 2011, 09:34 AM~20247313
> *I NEED MORE IDEAS FOR TRUNKS..... ANYONE
> 
> 
> ...


you got any pics of your setup


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Apr 3 2011, 01:11 PM~20247751
> *you got any pics of your setup
> *



Yea hold on let me find it.....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> looks simple and clean


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> > looks simple and clean
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 3 2011, 11:22 AM~20247794
> *yeah but i want to re-do it...
> *


what you have in mind


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Apr 3 2011, 01:47 PM~20247910
> *what you have in mind
> *



a lil more cleaner, paint the batteries color of car, maybe some fibergalss.. more show quality trunk.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## Classic_Lowrider13 (Mar 30, 2011)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@Dec 18 2003, 10:01 AM~1420184
> *:biggrin:
> *



Nice


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdude13_@Apr 1 2011, 10:51 PM~20240783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*i wants !!!*


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 3 2011, 11:49 AM~20247920
> *a lil more cleaner, paint the batteries color of car, maybe some fibergalss.. more show quality trunk.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


go for the fiberglass :thumbsup: i think it looks better


----------



## cheechaz87 (Nov 11, 2009)

i want to bag up my 93fleet and was wondering if i put 14x7 if it would rub ?? or would i have to go with 14x6 in the rear?? :dunno:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cheechaz87_@Apr 3 2011, 03:26 PM~20249012
> *i want to bag up my 93fleet and was wondering if i put 14x7 if it would rub ?? or would i have to go with 14x6 in the rear?? :dunno:
> *


Yes and yes if you're running chingy's.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 3 2011, 10:34 AM~20247313
> *I NEED MORE IDEAS FOR TRUNKS..... ANYONE
> 
> 
> ...


i like da second one n last one but more second one


----------



## cheechaz87 (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Apr 3 2011, 03:04 PM~20249216
> *Yes and yes if you're running chingy's.
> *


 alright thanks man


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROCK OUT_@Apr 3 2011, 08:01 AM~20247157
> *that's got lift spindles for sure, i think that's a little out of hand whats separates us from being like donks with tiny wheels at that point???
> *


 :uh: :uh: thers always gona be one ......

And what you buildin? .....


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Apr 3 2011, 04:46 PM~20249924
> *:uh:  :uh:  thers always gona be one ......
> 
> And what you buildin?  .....
> *


hey man low riders with permanent lift kits that dosent seem the least bit ironic to you?

and for what I'm building a 78 cutlass, 99 Tc, 86 t top prix, and 92 tc daily, still in college, but whats that have to do with anything i cant say my opinion without building a car?


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 4 2011, 08:49 AM~20255131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 4 2011, 09:58 AM~20255214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 4 2011, 09:55 AM~20255184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  bad azz!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

yo mister ed i got a question ima buy some Cadillac chips for the Lac and wanted are they samething as the dayton chips,the guy took off his rims and he is selling to me my question is will they stick back on when i get them or would i have to add some type of glue


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Apr 4 2011, 03:40 PM~20256388
> *yo mister ed i got a question ima buy some Cadillac chips for the Lac and wanted are they samething as the dayton chips,the guy took off his rims and he is selling to me my question is will they stick back on when i get them or would i have to add some type of glue
> *



3 M DOUBLE SIDED TAPE.... :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

thanks ed :thumbsup:
when i get them ill pm you so you can see the chips


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Apr 4 2011, 04:34 PM~20256717
> *thanks ed  :thumbsup:
> when i get them ill pm you so you can see the chips
> *



shit hit me up and i'll go see them im only off of countyline road and 441 :biggrin:


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

*BIG BODY FLEETWOOD ANTANNA 94-96 FOR SALE*


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 4 2011, 09:48 AM~20255118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: BAD ASS!!!!


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Apr 3 2011, 11:09 AM~20248044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE!!!!.......  :thumbsup:


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

does anyone have pics. of Freaky Behavior murals?? on the trunk??


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 4 2011, 10:55 AM~20255189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dope ride


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Apr 3 2011, 09:15 PM~20251801
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 4 2011, 03:51 PM~20257249
> *shit hit me up and i'll go see them im only off of countyline road and 441  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 4 2011, 09:55 AM~20255184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wicked bro


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 4 2011, 08:58 AM~20255214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Apr 5 2011, 10:08 AM~20264420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm: nice. :420:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Apr 5 2011, 05:11 PM~20267383
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful ride


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Apr 5 2011, 08:21 PM~20267472
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

got any more pictures of this car


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

anyone know if one of these will fit on a uhaul rental trailer?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Apr 5 2011, 05:11 PM~20267383
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :inout:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel+Apr 5 2011, 04:11 PM~20267383-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 5 2011, 05:43 PM~20267657
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


Its a crime what they did to that car.....


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Apr 6 2011, 12:23 AM~20271144
> *anyone know if one of these will fit on a uhaul rental trailer?
> *


They fit on uhaul trailers :biggrin:


----------



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Apr 5 2011, 05:11 PM~20267383
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more pics please :wave: :worship:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR CHOCO_@Apr 6 2011, 02:48 PM~20275222
> *more pics please  :wave:  :worship:
> *


That's Lac Of Respect. Majestics north carolina. !!!


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel+Apr 5 2011, 04:21 PM~20267472-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't they donk it out or some crap like that


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel+Apr 6 2011, 01:29 PM~20273658-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*YEAP THEY PUT 22'S....* :fuq: :fuq: *<<<<HATERS*


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Apr 6 2011, 01:33 AM~20271639
> *:wow:  :inout:
> *


:wave:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Apr 5 2011, 06:18 PM~20268606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that rear end looks bent. but its still clean as fuck!


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Apr 5 2011, 09:18 PM~20268606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 3 2011, 10:34 AM~20247313
> *I NEED MORE IDEAS FOR TRUNKS..... ANYONE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 3 2011, 10:34 AM~20247313
> *I NEED MORE IDEAS FOR TRUNKS..... ANYONE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*DAMN DAWG YOU REALLY WENT LOOKING FOR ME HUH, THANKS.....*


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 7 2011, 03:04 PM~20284493
> *DAMN DAWG YOU REALLY WENT LOOKING FOR ME HUH, THANKS.....
> 
> 
> ...


X13 :wow: I even seen one that looks familiar! :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Apr 7 2011, 06:55 PM~20284872
> *X13  :wow: I even seen one that looks familiar!  :biggrin:
> *




I DONT....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 7 2011, 05:21 PM~20285386
> *I DONT....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Apr 7 2011, 05:55 PM~20284872
> *X13  :wow: I even seen one that looks familiar!  :biggrin:
> *


How can I not. Its a great setup on a great car. Anything new you building?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Apr 8 2011, 09:36 AM~20289738
> *How can I not. Its a great setup on a great car. Anything new you building?
> *



I THINK HE HAS A BELAIR COMING SOON....


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

setups :sprint:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

this Caddy is the first Pimp Juice... no disrespect to the Pimp Juice in Cali. much love to the Homie.. there's some before and after pics.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

ROLLING ON A SAT AFTERNOON :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

ttt 4 the 96 BB


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

ttt 4 the 96 BB


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 








:biggrin: 








:biggrin: 








:biggrin: 








:0 








:cheesy: :cheesy: 


:420:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

thats not fair


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Apr 10 2011, 03:01 PM~20304228
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



THEY AINT READY FOR US *****


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 10 2011, 05:41 PM~20304866
> *thats not fair
> *


YNOT CUZ YOU DONT HAVE NONE


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:h5: so true  :h5:


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

tjones has these forsale 

hood 150.00









odd and end rockers 200.00 for all of these









stereo section 25.00

















fusebox cover 25.00

















passenger head light and section


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

http://www.mcsmk8.com/81-CAD2/81-cad.html











1994 Cadillac Fleetwood - LT1

Level III NIJ - B5 Armored Car
http://www.mcsmk8.com/94-CAD/94-CAD.html










1996 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham

LT1 5.7 V8 - As New
1500 miles
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry20308905


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Apr 10 2011, 10:07 PM~20306045
> *YNOT CUZ YOU DONT HAVE NONE
> *



U kno it whiteboi..... :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Apr 10 2011, 12:01 PM~20304228
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

New one in the fam :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 10 2011, 11:57 PM~20308911
> *1996 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham
> LT1 5.7 V8 - As New
> 1500 miles
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

:wow:


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

gotta couple of questions and I'm sure you guys could answer:

I have both(front) rockers that do not have a bracket holding them in. Obviously they are missing. Is it a bracket or spring type deal? The rockers in front of the tires. could someone take a pic, and pm me, so I know what to get?
Secondly do you guys keep you front sway bar in? I've been told with side to side that you can't have it in? Mines chromed and I'd like to leave it in. 
Aight homies muchas gracias


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:biggrin: 

Still Hated getting down
we coming.....








:biggrin:


----------



## childsupport (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey Sour Diesel,
Are you still looking for these quarter tops?

I have them available and im located in San Diego..
Any questions you can call me at 619-218-4391


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsupport_@Apr 11 2011, 08:56 PM~20315480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Apr 12 2011, 12:38 AM~20316054
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 


*WOW I GOTTA TRY AND CATCH UP TO YOU BRIAN......* 


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Apr 11 2011, 11:28 PM~20315103
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Still Hated getting down
> ...



*
WHY THE BLACK AND WHITE PICTURE....*


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Apr 11 2011, 11:38 PM~20316054
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



dam thats what im looking to do with mine...did you buy those or have them done? how much did they run?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 12 2011, 02:27 PM~20319839
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*DAMN DAVE YA KNOCKED OUT THOSE BOTTLES.... *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Apr 12 2011, 09:02 AM~20318785
> *dam thats what im looking to do with mine...did you buy those or have them done? how much did they run?
> *


Give me a couple weeks and then I can probably sell you some.... ill let you know as the inventory comes in homie.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Apr 11 2011, 07:59 AM~20310193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Apr 12 2011, 02:36 PM~20319914
> *Give me a couple weeks and then I can probably sell you some.... ill let you know as the inventory comes in homie.
> *




*DAMN LIKE THAT * :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 12 2011, 06:06 AM~20317865
> *
> 
> WHY THE BLACK AND WHITE PICTURE....
> ...


Can't give away all the secrets .... :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 12 2011, 06:04 AM~20317860
> *:0  :0  :0
> WOW I GOTTA TRY AND CATCH UP TO YOU BRIAN......
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Shit you already ther... I won't be done til 2014. :happysad:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 12 2011, 11:38 AM~20319928
> *DAMN LIKE THAT   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:dunno: I gotta eat........ :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 12 2011, 03:18 PM~20320208
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*WHERES THE VERT???????*


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

ANYONE SELLING EXTENDED SKIRTS????


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)




----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Apr 11 2011, 07:59 AM~20310193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 looks mine


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Apr 12 2011, 04:11 PM~20321050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam.... :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Apr 12 2011, 05:13 PM~20321064
> *dam....  :biggrin:
> *




*YOU SOLD YOUR CADDY SO WHAT ARE YOU DOING IN OUR FORUM....*







































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Apr 12 2011, 02:13 PM~20321059
> *:0  looks mine
> *


Yes :biggrin: its geting some 13 center gold danas on it :biggrin: thanks bro


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Apr 12 2011, 05:52 PM~20321377
> *Yes  :biggrin: its geting some 13 center gold danas on it :biggrin: thanks bro
> *



*MUST BE NICE TO HAVE TWO CADDYS......*

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, sour diesel


SELL ME SOME CHAIRS....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

SORRY SEATS


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 12 2011, 04:48 PM~20321349
> *WISHIN I DIDN'T SELL IT :biggrin: </span>*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Apr 12 2011, 06:58 PM~20321866
> *:dunno: WISHIN I DIDN'T SELL IT :biggrin: </span>
> *





<span style=\'color:blue\'>*I WISH YOU DIDNT EITHER....*


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 12 2011, 02:59 PM~20321442
> *MUST BE NICE TO HAVE TWO CADDYS......
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Tu saves lol :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Apr 12 2011, 08:24 PM~20322434
> *Tu saves lol :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: :werd:


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Apr 12 2011, 02:09 PM~20321035
> *ANYONE SELLING EXTENDED SKIRTS????
> *


I have a set never used. Pm me if interested


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 12 2011, 03:00 PM~20321450
> *MISTER ED, sour diesel
> SELL ME SOME CHAIRS....
> *


 :cheesy: got some nice patio chairs on the porch?? :cheesy: 
is that what you mean ? lol :biggrin:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 12 2011, 01:18 PM~20320208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean rides


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Apr 12 2011, 09:06 PM~20322745
> *:cheesy:  got some nice patio chairs on the porch?? :cheesy:
> is that what you mean ?  lol  :biggrin:
> *




:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Apr 12 2011, 01:36 PM~20319914
> *Give me a couple weeks and then I can probably sell you some.... ill let you know as the inventory comes in homie.
> *


how much


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Apr 12 2011, 07:48 PM~20323820
> *how much
> *


sent


----------



## juicemen (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Apr 12 2011, 07:27 PM~20325679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love this color :cheesy:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Apr 13 2011, 01:27 AM~20325679
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*N!CE FUCK!NG ANGLE ON THE P!C*



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

Im going to be juicing my lac soon but instead of buying a setup i was wondering if anyone out there has a big body juiced that is trying to bag it. As many know this is a very clean setup and quick as fuck compared to most bagged cars at the shows i go too. This setup has Extra strenght slam specialty bags in the front to be able to deal with the hopping and snapping, powerhouse 13 inch bags in the rear for the high lock up, 3/4 inch line to the nose and 1/2 inch line to the rear, 4 switches, FBSS, and none of the bags are over 1 year old. The setup will not only come with the neccessities (bags, lines, ect) but also with a fully fiberglassed trunk along with a TV, fully hardlined and chromed out setup, ectra battery and amps, everything in the trunk but the subs. im looking for a equal value trade as far as hydros, new or used, but used must be CLEAN. even willing to just trade a setup plus a little cash to even out trade. Lmk if anyone is interested. if not, then ill have a setup for sale hopefully in a few weeks  




















(stickers do come off)






































[/quote]


















[/quote]


----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)

........ TTT FOR THE LAKS.....


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> Im going to be juicing my lac soon but instead of buying a setup i was wondering if anyone out there has a big body juiced that is trying to bag it. As many know this is a very clean setup and quick as fuck compared to most bagged cars at the shows i go too. This setup has Extra strenght slam specialty bags in the front to be able to deal with the hopping and snapping, powerhouse 13 inch bags in the rear for the high lock up, 3/4 inch line to the nose and 1/2 inch line to the rear, 4 switches, FBSS, and none of the bags are over 1 year old. The setup will not only come with the neccessities (bags, lines, ect) but also with a fully fiberglassed trunk along with a TV, fully hardlined and chromed out setup, ectra battery and amps, everything in the trunk but the subs. im looking for a equal value trade as far as hydros, new or used, but used must be CLEAN. even willing to just trade a setup plus a little cash to even out trade. Lmk if anyone is interested. if not, then ill have a setup for sale hopefully in a few weeks
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















[/quote]









[/quote]
NICE SETUP HOMIE :cheesy:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SERGLPC_@Apr 13 2011, 12:41 PM~20329918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BOOTY SHOT :wow:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 21 2009, 01:51 PM~13346873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Apr 13 2011, 11:34 PM~20333666
> *:0  :0  :0
> *




Damn u went back two years..... :0


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

I just got a 96 and threw my 14x7s on it and its rubbing on only one side in the back...it fucked up my brand new white wall :angry: what do I have to do to fix this problem without getting z's or d's? And is their any way to clean up the white wall now that its all black :angry:


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DANNY FLACO AZ_@Apr 13 2011, 10:32 PM~20335461
> *I just got a 96 and threw my 14x7s on it and its rubbing on only one side in the back...it fucked up my brand new white wall  :angry:  what do I have to do to fix this problem without getting z's or d's? And is their any way to clean up the white wall now that its all black :angry:
> *


shorten your rear end or get 14x6 in the back


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Apr 11 2011, 08:59 AM~20310193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I got the 13 center gold danas :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

VERY N!CE ESE.....


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Apr 13 2011, 10:45 PM~20335538
> *shorten your rear end or get 14x6 in the back
> *


:yessad:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

>











[/quote]
NICE SETUP HOMIE :cheesy:
[/quote]
Thanks bro


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

gates open at 6am


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLUE OWL_@Apr 15 2011, 10:26 PM~20348822
> *:nicoderm:
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## gordoloc213 (Nov 13, 2005)

My New Project . . .


----------



## gordoloc213 (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gordoloc213+Apr 15 2011, 09:41 PM~20349918-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Inspiration


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

Individuals St. Louis Chapter....


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Apr 15 2011, 10:39 PM~20350299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordoloc213_@Apr 15 2011, 08:41 PM~20349918
> *My New Project . . .
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordoloc213_@Apr 15 2011, 08:45 PM~20349967
> *My Inspiration
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DANNY FLACO AZ+Apr 13 2011, 11:32 PM~20335461-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DANNY FLACO AZ+Apr 13 2011, 11:32 PM~20335461-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mexican Heaven (Mar 3, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Eazy+Apr 15 2011, 11:35 PM~20350275-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Apr 15 2011, 10:38 PM~20350292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :0


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 15 2011, 07:14 PM~20349176
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


SUP BRO WHATS NEW


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

I fuckin love Fleetwoods. Really tempted to put up my 63 to trade for another fleetwood...but I'll never hear the end of it from my wife


----------



## Ru-Nutty (May 17, 2010)

FOR SALE! PM ME FOR MORE INFO...


----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Apr 15 2011, 11:39 PM~20350299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gotta love ur ride homie looks real nice.... :thumbsup:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

i tried 14x7 chinas and rubbed..tried 14x7 daytons and it rubbed..it rubs in the inside like half way up the quarter panel :dunno:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrGG88_@Apr 16 2011, 06:22 PM~20353479
> *Check this ride out.
> http://img4.imagehyper.com/img.php?id=5216...9269cd46b80bbe1
> 
> ...




Fuckin spammers


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 16 2011, 03:44 PM~20353600
> *Fuckin spammers
> *


Yo Ed who is your new signature directed towards?........  just curious wher it's a coming from


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Apr 16 2011, 03:03 PM~20353409
> *i tried 14x7 chinas and rubbed..tried 14x7 daytons and it rubbed..it rubs in the inside like half way up the quarter panel :dunno:
> *


Your tires are too big


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Apr 16 2011, 07:24 PM~20353817
> *Yo Ed who is your new signature directed towards?........    just curious wher it's a coming from
> *


*

JUST A FEW PEOPLE THAT SAY MY CAR IS NEVER COMING OUT, BUT IM DOING IT ALL BY MYSELF WITH NO HELP OR MONEY, BUT IT WILL BE AT YOUR PICNIC....  I WANT TO TRADE IT FOR A WHITE ONE.... :biggrin: MAYBE HAVENT MADE UP MY MIND.*


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Apr 16 2011, 11:09 PM~20355009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 16 2011, 08:09 PM~20355008
> *
> 
> JUST A FEW PEOPLE THAT SAY MY CAR IS NEVER COMING OUT, BUT IM DOING IT ALL BY MYSELF WITH NO HELP OR MONEY, BUT IT WILL BE AT YOUR PICNIC....  I WANT TO TRADE IT FOR A WHITE ONE.... :biggrin: MAYBE HAVENT MADE UP MY MIND.
> *


 que onda Mister Ed ?! :wave:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Apr 16 2011, 08:09 PM~20355009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :worship:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@Apr 17 2011, 12:45 PM~20357895
> * que onda Mister Ed ?! :wave:
> *




Que onda guey hows the caddy coming along..... We want to see the rollin chasis. :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 16 2011, 08:09 PM~20355008
> *
> 
> JUST A FEW PEOPLE THAT SAY MY CAR IS NEVER COMING OUT, BUT IM DOING IT ALL BY MYSELF WITH NO HELP OR MONEY, BUT IT WILL BE AT YOUR PICNIC....  I WANT TO TRADE IT FOR A WHITE ONE.... :biggrin: MAYBE HAVENT MADE UP MY MIND.
> *


ok cant wait to see it at our picnic  :thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 16 2011, 08:53 PM~20355269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 hey i took that pic wher did you get that?


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Apr 16 2011, 08:09 PM~20355009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Apr 16 2011, 07:09 PM~20355009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is this convertible yours Illville? :0


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 17 2011, 09:47 AM~20357916
> *Que onda guey hows the caddy coming along..... We want to see the rollin chasis. :biggrin:
> *


Bien despacio. Ya para los últimos del ano lo termino. 
Just waiting on one lower trailing arm to come back from my homie so I can get the frame rolling. 
Puro pinche emperar pero esta bien porque ahorita no hay feria. :rofl:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@Apr 17 2011, 03:57 PM~20358739
> *Bien despacio. Ya para los últimos del ano lo termino.
> Just waiting on one lower trailing arm to come back from my homie so I can get the frame rolling.
> Puro pinche emperar pero esta bien porque ahorita no hay feria. :rofl:
> *




Yo en lo mismo poquito a poquito... Its all good just take your time dont rush it... :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Apr 17 2011, 04:18 PM~20358832
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Se miran bien chingon....i want to be like you with two caddys :0


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Apr 17 2011, 03:45 PM~20358704
> *:0  hey i took that pic wher did you get that?
> *



When you post it i right clicked and saved


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

MINE


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

What does the body control module do? I bought a 96 and the dome lights don't work... the guy I bought it from said its the bcm....?


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Apr 17 2011, 01:18 PM~20358832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looked great out there in Modesto this weekend. Alot of little detailed things. Great job on this one


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Apr 18 2011, 03:23 PM~20366654
> *Looked great out there in Modesto this weekend. Alot of little detailed things. Great job on this one
> *


Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 17 2011, 01:31 PM~20358899
> *Se miran bien chingon....i want to be like you with two caddys  :0
> *


Lol si yo compre el otro por q tu tenias 2 :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Apr 18 2011, 06:43 PM~20366799
> *Lol si yo compre el otro por q tu tenias 2  :biggrin:
> *




*claro que si........ *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Apr 17 2011, 01:40 PM~20359171
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady+Apr 18 2011, 09:44 PM~20368017-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 19 2011, 04:30 AM~20371392
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


SUP HOMIE


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLUE OWL_@Apr 19 2011, 12:28 PM~20372501
> *SUP HOMIE
> *



*chilling man......*



Cadillac_Fleetwood

*whats good nig.....*


----------



## MIGGE_LOW (Jan 29, 2009)

*FLEETWOOD FROM THE 559................*


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Apr 16 2011, 05:03 PM~20353409
> *i tried 14x7 chinas and rubbed..tried 14x7 daytons and it rubbed..it rubs in the inside like half way up the quarter panel :dunno:
> *



I have 14 x 7 in the front and 14 x 6 in the back and i can dump all the way and drive with no rubbing at all


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Apr 16 2011, 01:41 AM~20350617
> *Or this ...
> *


Or you can have 14 x 7 in the front and 14 x 6 in the back and u can dump all the way and drive with no rubbing at all


----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIGGE_LOW_@Apr 19 2011, 11:08 AM~20372751
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE RIDE ............ :wow:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lilo_@Apr 19 2011, 10:29 AM~20372889
> *Or you can have 14 x 7 in the front and 14 x 6 in the back and u can dump all the way and drive with no rubbing at all
> 
> 
> *


:h5: good point . But he will probably say those rub too.. his lac is defective


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilo_@Apr 19 2011, 10:28 AM~20372886
> *I have 14 x 7 in the front and 14 x 6 in the back and i can dump all the way and drive with no rubbing at all
> *


X2


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:uh: :uh: :uh: BEFOR..........








:around:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Apr 19 2011, 11:31 PM~20377196
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  BEFOR..........
> 
> 
> ...


   

*AND AFTER?????????????*

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 20 2011, 06:26 AM~20379606
> *
> 
> AND AFTER?????????????
> ...


I'm still sanding.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Apr 20 2011, 11:15 AM~20380130
> *I'm still sanding.
> *




*THATS NEXT FOR ME TOO.............*


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 20 2011, 08:16 AM~20380138
> *THATS NEXT FOR ME TOO.............
> 
> *


:thumbsup: be ready to sand ..... :cheesy:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

gates open at 6am


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MIGGE_LOW_@Apr 19 2011, 10:08 AM~20372751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dope!!!


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Apr 17 2011, 03:01 PM~20359258
> *MINE
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Apr 20 2011, 03:16 PM~20381736
> *:thumbsup:  be ready to sand .....  :cheesy:
> *



Im ready


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 19 2011, 08:36 AM~20372530
> *chilling man......
> Cadillac_Fleetwood
> 
> ...


TRYING TO WORK ON THE CADDY THE WATER PUMP TOOK A SHIT


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLUE OWL_@Apr 20 2011, 10:15 PM~20384987
> *TRYING TO WORK ON THE CADDY THE WATER PUMP TOOK A SHIT
> *



ive been there my fan isnt working right now either


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

I need some help with my fleetwood. Its a 95 and the trunk wont pop or close. I checked all fuses. I replaced the latch actuator and the bottom switch and pull down motor. What else could it be. Any help would be gladly appreciated.


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

a little work ive been doing to my big body


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Apr 20 2011, 08:27 PM~20385565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

my 93 in mesa, az

























































































[/quote]


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Apr 20 2011, 11:27 PM~20385565
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Nice looks comfy :biggrin:


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

> a little work ive been doing to my big body
> :wow:
> Those seats are NICE Bro!! That's some comfy cruising right there! :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 19 2011, 10:36 AM~20372530
> *chilling man......
> Cadillac_Fleetwood
> 
> ...


wuts up ed hows everythinh wit u hows da Caddy


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MIGGE_LOW_@Apr 19 2011, 11:08 AM~20372751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

IM SELLING MY 1994 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD LOWRIDER. HAS 2 PUMPS 4 BATTERIES, BUT IS BUILT FOR 6 BATTERIES. NEVER HIT THE SWITCHES TO MUCH AND MAINLY TRAILERED IT. CAR HAS AROUND 125,000 MILES ON IT. BRAND NEW AC SYSTEM, ALARM WITH REMOTE START. HID HEADLIGHTS, TRUNK IS BOXED IN WITH 2 KICKER 12, FARAD CAP, PLANET AUDIO AMP, PIONEER HEAD UNIT. ALSO THE PLASTICS UNDER THE HOOD ARE PAINTED BLUE AND PINSTRIPPED. HAS BIG DADDY GRILL WITH THE INSERT PAINTED WHITE. HAS 14X6 KNOCK OFFS WITH THE LIPS PAINTED WHITE WITH THE WORDS SOUTHSIDE ON THEM. IVE WON SEVERAL TROPHIES FOR 1ST AND 2ND PLACE. PRICE IS NEGOTIABLE WITH CASH IN HAND!! ASKING $7000 OBO. CALL OR TEXT 512-669-9126. HAVE MORE PICTURES I CAN EMAIL YOU OR SEND TO YOUR PHONE.


----------



## killakali (Dec 22, 2007)

Im looking for the pic of the fleetwood riding on the new ESCALADE rims does anyone have it?


----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)

> Im looking for the pic of the fleetwood riding on the new ESCALADE rims does anyone have it?


seen this 1 is this the 1 u talking about?









[/quote]


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> seen this 1 is this the 1 u talking about?


[/quote]
always like this lac wonder how he fit those rims


----------



## killakali (Dec 22, 2007)

thanx loco my friend told me it could be done but i know the 22's are 6 lugs... thanks man props!

BTW it looks like the cadi is stock height right? i wonder what it looks lowered.


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by killakali_@Apr 21 2011, 08:13 PM~20393190
> *thanx loco my friend told me it could be done but i know the 22's are 6 lugs... thanks man props!
> *


yea thats why i wonder how he did it


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

always like this lac wonder how he fit those rims
[/quote]
He filled up the old holes and machined new holes to make it fit 5 lug


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Apr 21 2011, 05:23 PM~20390513
> *wuts up ed hows everythinh wit u hows da Caddy
> *






Chillin and this caddy is gettn on my last nerve....


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

always like this lac wonder how he fit those rims
[/quote]




> thanx loco my friend told me it could be done but i know the 22's are 6 lugs... thanks man props!
> 
> BTW it looks like the cadi is stock height right? i wonder what it looks lowered.


you could ask the owner im sure thats "Double O" s car :cheesy:


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

Any pics or video from the Caddy Fest, for those of us that couldn't make it


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Refined95_@Apr 23 2011, 04:52 PM~20403406
> *Any pics or video from the Caddy Fest, for those of us that couldn't make it
> *



X 2


----------



## Mexican Heaven (Mar 3, 2011)

x3 :biggrin:


----------



## Mexican Heaven (Mar 3, 2011)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Apr 22 2011, 02:57 PM~20397429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more ? :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Apr 22 2011, 01:57 PM~20397429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: .....


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Apr 23 2011, 09:00 PM~20405526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Apr 24 2011, 01:45 AM~20406458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LETS GO PICK THAT BITCH UP :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Apr 23 2011, 11:45 PM~20406458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Apr 24 2011, 02:45 AM~20406458
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Its coming along quite nice :biggrin:


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

DUDES.... FOR SALE... RIDER SKIRTS (NOT SHOW) HOLLER WITH A PM, PLEASE NO TYPICAL LAYITLOW LOW-BALL OFFERS, PLEASE...

Skirts are trimmed for wheels, need a few rivets. Rear quarters have a few scratches. Thanks for looking.


----------



## childsupport (Jan 29, 2011)

i just finished it friday now im ready to sell it


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childsupport_@Apr 24 2011, 12:05 PM~20408898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IN THAT CASE HOW MUCH YOU WANT FOR THAT TRUNK?


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsupport_@Apr 24 2011, 12:05 PM~20408898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: you still got my top??


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D+Apr 24 2011, 06:42 AM~20407254-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks homies


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## childsupport (Jan 29, 2011)

not really trying to part the car out the homie mike from cadillac connection has a trunk lid all ready done i think he was selling it for 500 without light

sour diesel i got u when your ready for that top just hit me up shit help me sell this caddy and i will give u a top u just pay for shipping on it


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Apr 24 2011, 07:44 PM~20410590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Apr 24 2011, 01:53 PM~20409502
> *
> thanks homies
> *


u pittin offroad spindels on it like ur cutty??


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

PICTURES FROM CADILLAC FEST 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=591564
:wow:


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Apr 24 2011, 10:01 PM~20411722
> *PICTURES FROM CADILLAC FEST
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=591564
> :wow:
> *


beautiful Le Cab's


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 24 2011, 12:58 PM~20408585
> *DUDES.... FOR SALE... RIDER SKIRTS (NOT SHOW) HOLLER WITH A PM, PLEASE NO TYPICAL LAYITLOW LOW-BALL OFFERS, PLEASE...
> 
> Skirts are trimmed for wheels, need a few rivets. Rear quarters have a few scratches. Thanks for looking.
> ...



whats the price on the Rear quarters..price for the pair and price for each..i really only need a passenger side but might want both if the price is right


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

CADILLAC FEST 2011


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

MORE PICS OF CADILLAC FEST 2011
I FINISHED MISTER CARTOONS OG RIDE IN TIME FOR THE SHOW


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice pics!! I'm getting my chit ready for next year! Definately not missing it again!!!


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Feb 20 2008, 07:07 PM~9990393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Cadillac87_@Apr 24 2011, 07:34 PM~20411459
> *u pittin offroad spindels on it like ur cutty??
> *


Something like that.... we did a whole conversion on the front.  
I can't be the same as everyone else. Gotta be diffrent. Buildin this shit for me


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 22 2011, 05:40 PM~20398217
> *Chillin and this caddy is gettn on my last nerve....
> *


what you did to it now :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

My ride and my lil boys ride :biggrin: 








Working on my trunk :biggrin: what u think








And working on my lil boy trunk to :biggrin:


----------



## 93FleetwoodDreams (May 23, 2009)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood+Apr 25 2011, 09:45 PM~20418381-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice and clean


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks mr Ed but ur cady looks good to bro :biggrin:


----------



## squatted94 (Jan 19, 2009)

Dash I just finished.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*ALL I GOTTA SAY IS TEXAS HAS A STYLE ON THEIR OWN......*


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

DUDES.... FOR SALE... RIDER SKIRTS (NOT SHOW) HOLLER WITH A PM, PLEASE NO TYPICAL LAYITLOW LOW-BALL OFFERS, PLEASE...

Skirts are trimmed for wheels, need a few rivets. Rear quarters have a few scratches. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 25 2011, 10:38 PM~20420081
> *Nothing this caddy is beating me up. :biggrin:
> Your son pedal car is lookin better than my big body :biggrin: and your truck is going to kill them now. And let coast get at it too
> Very nice and clean
> *


i got a bat at the house :biggrin: 
what is it that your doing to it


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Apr 26 2011, 01:03 PM~20422946
> *i got a bat at the house  :biggrin:
> what is it that your doing to it
> *



*
JUST WHEN I WAS READY TO GO TAKE IT TO GET ALL MY HYDROS WORKED ON THE FAN STOP WORKING SO IT STARTED OVER HEATING SO I HAD TO TURN AROUND AND GO BACK HOME AND NOW I CANT FIND A FAN ANYWHERE IN DADE AND BROWARD.*

*AND IM NOT GOING TO THE CADDY DEALER.*


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 26 2011, 11:34 AM~20423137
> *
> JUST WHEN I WAS READY TO GO TAKE IT TO GET ALL MY HYDROS WORKED ON THE FAN STOP WORKING SO IT STARTED OVER HEATING SO I HAD TO TURN AROUND AND GO BACK HOME AND NOW I CANT FIND A FAN ANYWHERE IN DADE AND BROWARD.
> 
> ...


damn that suks homie if i find any ill pm you


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Apr 26 2011, 02:56 PM~20423566
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*I LIKES.....*



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Apr 26 2011, 02:56 PM~20423566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 26 2011, 01:34 PM~20423137
> *
> JUST WHEN I WAS READY TO GO TAKE IT TO GET ALL MY HYDROS WORKED ON THE FAN STOP WORKING SO IT STARTED OVER HEATING SO I HAD TO TURN AROUND AND GO BACK HOME AND NOW I CANT FIND A FAN ANYWHERE IN DADE AND BROWARD.
> 
> ...


when you do get those fans working make sure you tie them bitches the only problems i had with mine were that from the up and down and hopping 3 wheeling the fans would fall on my radiator and fk it up


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Apr 26 2011, 12:46 PM~20424325
> *when you do get those fans working make sure you tie them bitches the only problems i had with mine were that from the up and down and hopping 3 wheeling the fans would fall on my radiator and fk it up
> *


:yessad: Same thing happened to my '93!


----------



## Mexican Heaven (Mar 3, 2011)

> _Originally posted by childsupport_@Apr 24 2011, 01:05 PM~20408898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham+Apr 26 2011, 04:46 PM~20424325-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
ADVICE TAKEN AND WILL ALWAYS TAKE ADVICE,,, KEEP THEM COMING.*

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 26 2011, 07:38 AM~20421846
> *ALL I GOTTA SAY IS TEXAS HAS A STYLE ON THEIR OWN......
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nosad: not all of Texas has that style


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mexican Heaven_@Apr 26 2011, 02:07 PM~20424495
> *how much :biggrin:
> *


You SHOULD buy it homie!!! ITs clean as fuck!!! Tell him sour diesel sent you.... one clean ass fleetwood!!!!!!! Baller ass top! : thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Apr 26 2011, 02:37 PM~20424721
> *:nosad: not all of Texas has that style
> *


Lol. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Apr 26 2011, 05:37 PM~20424721
> *:nosad: not all of Texas has that style
> *




oh THANK GOD... :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## childsupport (Jan 29, 2011)

> how much :biggrin:
> [/quote
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## childsupport (Jan 29, 2011)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Apr 26 2011, 03:27 PM~20425065
> *You SHOULD buy it homie!!! ITs clean as fuck!!! Tell him sour diesel sent you....  one clean ass fleetwood!!!!!!! Baller ass top! :  thumbsup:
> *




GOOD LOOKIN OUT BIG DOG ! SELL MY CAR FOR ME AND I WILL GIVE U A TOP I NEED THIS CAR GONE ASAP


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Apr 26 2011, 01:56 PM~20423566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats cool


----------



## certified g (Aug 10, 2008)

whats up Big Body family :wave: i have a boot kit for my 94 and was wondering if some one could pm me or what not the measurments for the brackets and how to add an extra wire wheel in it ........... the kit has the spoke hub cap face on it


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

South Miami :yessad: :nicoderm:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Apr 27 2011, 02:46 AM~20429446
> *
> 
> 
> ...



YOU AND NICK DID A HELL OF A JOB ON THIS CADDY SO WHY THE SAD YES.... I SAY YOU GET 2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 27 2011, 04:49 AM~20429904
> *YOU AND NICK DID A HELL OF A JOB ON THIS CADDY SO WHY THE SAD YES.... I SAY YOU GET 2  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :nicoderm: THANKS TO NICK FOR THROWING THE LICK N MY BROTHER FOR THE DETAILING....   N YOU ED FOR ALWAYS GIVING A HOMIE PROPS SINCE DAY ONE....  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Apr 27 2011, 09:17 AM~20430146
> *:nicoderm: THANKS TO NICK FOR THROWING THE LICK N MY BROTHER FOR THE DETAILING....    N YOU ED FOR ALWAYS GIVING A HOMIE PROPS SINCE DAY ONE....   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



CANT HELP IT YOUR CAR CLEAN... YOU KNOW ME AND CADDIES..... :biggrin:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by certified g_@Apr 26 2011, 09:51 PM~20428637
> *whats up Big Body family :wave: i have a boot kit for my 94 and was wondering if some one could pm me or what not the measurments for the brackets and how to add an extra wire wheel in it ........... the kit has the spoke hub cap face on it
> *


PM SENT


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by certified g_@Apr 26 2011, 09:51 PM~20428637
> *whats up Big Body family :wave: i have a boot kit for my 94 and was wondering if some one could pm me or what not the measurments for the brackets and how to add an extra wire wheel in it ........... the kit has the spoke hub cap face on it
> *


http://www.eternalrollerz.com/TechArticles/ContiKit.htm


----------



## .:Vato Loco:. (Oct 5, 2006)

Is anyone out their making the skirt extensions? Was it skim that did them?


----------



## Shortdog93 (Jun 2, 2008)

TeamMiPalo tv. @ Cadillac Fest Video Footage

Hope you guys enjoy the video! 

TeamMiPalo tv


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shortdog93_@Apr 28 2011, 07:15 AM~20438552
> *TeamMiPalo tv. @ Cadillac Fest Video Footage
> 
> Hope you guys enjoy the video!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~JALISCO~_@Apr 28 2011, 08:41 AM~20438659
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



x94


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SERGLPC_@Apr 28 2011, 09:01 AM~20439158
> *x94
> *


how is the lowriding scene in lamparas


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:._@Apr 28 2011, 04:48 AM~20438257
> *Is anyone out their making the skirt extensions? Was it skim that did them?
> *


Last I heard, Skim wasn't making them anymore... At least, not right now. Hit up Elite64 here on Layitlow... he's making them now and he's located in the Pomona, California area. There's also another guy who goes by the name Lowrivi1967 who makes them too and I think he's up in the Northwest. Not sure who's got the lower price. :dunno:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Apr 28 2011, 05:41 PM~20441335
> *Last I heard, Skim wasn't making them anymore... At least, not right now.  Hit up Elite64 here on Layitlow... he's making them now and he's located in the Pomona, California area.  There's also another guy who goes by the name Lowrivi1967 who makes them too and I think he's up in the Northwest.  Not sure who's got the lower price. :dunno:
> 
> 
> *



*OOO OOO I KNOW I KNOW.....*

:shhh: :shhh: :shhh:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 28 2011, 01:59 PM~20441458
> *OOO  OOO  I KNOW I KNOW.....
> 
> :shhh:  :shhh:  :shhh:
> *


 :bowrofl: SUP HOMIE


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shortdog93_@Apr 28 2011, 07:15 AM~20438552
> *TeamMiPalo tv. @ Cadillac Fest Video Footage
> 
> Hope you guys enjoy the video!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  DAM ALOT OF NICE CADDIES. BAD ASS VIDEO HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~JALISCO~_@Apr 28 2011, 03:14 PM~20441176
> *how is the lowriding scene in lamparas
> *



its alright man there is a few people that hit the scene and some dont come out the garage dont know why.....but i keep my wheels spinning ..............even thow its 4$+++ for the gas......f*ck it....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLUE OWL_@Apr 28 2011, 06:30 PM~20441666
> *:bowrofl: SUP HOMIE
> *



Wassup homie anything new.... :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Shortdog93_@Apr 28 2011, 07:15 AM~20438552
> *TeamMiPalo tv. @ Cadillac Fest Video Footage
> 
> Hope you guys enjoy the video!
> ...


CrTT1XOyHUg&feature


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 26 2011, 12:34 PM~20423137
> *
> JUST WHEN I WAS READY TO GO TAKE IT TO GET ALL MY HYDROS WORKED ON THE FAN STOP WORKING SO IT STARTED OVER HEATING SO I HAD TO TURN AROUND AND GO BACK HOME AND NOW I CANT FIND A FAN ANYWHERE IN DADE AND BROWARD.
> 
> ...



You can try this guy.
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/pts/2341610252.html


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Apr 29 2011, 08:17 AM~20446180
> *You can try this guy.
> http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/pts/2341610252.html
> *


*
THATS MY BOY I WENT TO HIM FIRST BUT THAT ONE HAS A BLOWN FAN AS WELL, THANKS THOUGH GOOD LOOKING OUT.*


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SERGLPC_@Apr 28 2011, 07:06 PM~20442299
> *its alright man there is  a few people that hit the scene and some dont come out the garage dont know why.....but i keep my wheels spinning ..............even thow its 4$+++ for the gas......f*ck it....
> 
> 
> ...


Yup Still rolling my caddy everyday too


----------



## Shortdog93 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 28 2011, 09:59 PM~20444947
> *CrTT1XOyHUg&feature
> *


Gracias! & Thanx robledo for embedding the video


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 28 2011, 09:59 PM~20444947
> *CrTT1XOyHUg&feature
> *


Love this video, whats the name of and what album is that E-40 & Too short track that starts at 11:50? luv that cut--- Biaatch! :biggrin:


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Apr 29 2011, 11:15 AM~20447857
> *Love this video, whats the name of and what album is that E-40 & Too short track that starts at 11:50? luv that cut---  Biaatch!  :biggrin:
> *


LOL nevermind, anwered my own question :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

anybody have pics of dave's Cadillac from canada


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 29 2011, 08:40 AM~20446423
> *
> THATS MY BOY I WENT TO HIM FIRST BUT THAT ONE HAS A BLOWN FAN AS WELL, THANKS THOUGH GOOD LOOKING OUT.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Your welcome


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Apr 29 2011, 04:23 PM~20448906
> *anybody have pics of dave's Cadillac from canada
> *


Here is his topic

Topic


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Apr 29 2011, 03:40 PM~20448975
> *Here is his topic
> 
> Topic
> *


thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

Prices Are Shipped!!!!!!

CORNER LIGHT CONVERSION $85 with Emblem of choice
$75 without emblem

TAIL LIGHT CONVERSION $65




















































:biggrin:


----------



## Shortdog93 (Jun 2, 2008)

Corrido Version


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Apr 19 2011, 08:31 PM~20377196
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  BEFOR..........
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: 








:uh: :uh: :angry: :angry: 
S L O W









:uh: getn this peice of shit ready for some secrets in the sour diesel hack shack :uh:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 28 2011, 09:59 PM~20444947
> *CrTT1XOyHUg&feature
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SERGLPC_@Apr 28 2011, 05:06 PM~20442299
> *its alright man there is  a few people that hit the scene and some dont come out the garage dont know why.....but i keep my wheels spinning ..............even thow its 4$+++ for the gas......f*ck it....
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OURTIME~SD_@Apr 30 2011, 02:32 PM~20454721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
BAD-ASS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Apr 30 2011, 04:06 PM~20454628
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...




That some shit....... And some sour diesel secrects...:shhh: :shhh:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OURTIME~SD_@Apr 30 2011, 04:32 PM~20454721
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Nice any side view and hood and trunk pics....please


----------



## Mexican Heaven (Mar 3, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Apr 29 2011, 05:38 PM~20449762
> *
> Prices Are Shipped!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Mexican Heaven (Mar 3, 2011)

> > how much :biggrin:
> > [/quote
> > 8500 the way it sits 5500 without music and pumps I NEED THIS CAR GONE !
> 
> ...


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mexican Heaven_@Apr 30 2011, 02:46 PM~20454979
> *well I don't have 8500   how much with pumps no music ? pm me more pocs and location
> *





San diego


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 30 2011, 01:57 PM~20454821
> *That some shit....... And some sour diesel secrects...:shhh: :shhh:
> *


I haven't been putin in work on the dash bc I've been working on my model car for the model car build off. I've been out of the game for more then 10 yrs.


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OURTIME~SD_@Apr 30 2011, 03:32 PM~20454721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very NICE!!! more pics please. i have the other twin :cheesy:


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

my dayli


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Mexican Heaven (Mar 3, 2011)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Apr 30 2011, 04:44 PM~20455209
> *San diego
> *


 :nosad:    why must all the good deals be in cali :uh: I thought he was in florida I'm going there next month


----------



## childsupport (Jan 29, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Mexican Heaven_@Apr 30 2011, 02:46 PM~20454979
> *well I don't have 8500   how much with pumps no music ? pm me more pocs and location
> *



I WILL SELL THE CAR WITH HYDROS COMPLETE JUST NO SQUARES OR MUSIC FOR 6K IF YOUR REALLY SERIOUS THE CAR IS LOCATED IN SAN DIEGO I JUST SPENT 5K JUST IN CHROME,PAINT, AND TOP IM NOT HURTING FOR THE MONEY I JUST NEED ROOM FOR MY NEW PROJECT


----------



## childsupport (Jan 29, 2011)

> San diego
> [/quote
> 
> 
> A SOUR DIESEL DONT TRIP I GOT U WE CAN WORK A DEAL OUT WHEN YOUR READY FOR THAT TOP


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mexican Heaven_@Apr 30 2011, 11:08 PM~20456337
> *:nosad:        why must all the good deals be in cali  :uh: I thought he was in florida  I'm going there next month
> *




for sale 6500














































This ones for sale in miami if you coming down here


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)




----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

chrome big body ac vents ... :biggrin: 

































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@May 1 2011, 08:29 AM~20458433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@May 1 2011, 10:56 AM~20459335
> *chrome big body ac vents ... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



hey homie how much does this vents run for? pm price homie thanks nice  :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Centillac_@May 1 2011, 02:16 PM~20460213
> *hey homie how much does this vents run for? pm price homie thanks nice   :thumbsup:
> *


pm sent


----------



## Mexican Heaven (Mar 3, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 1 2011, 07:33 AM~20458312
> *for sale 6500
> 
> 
> ...


yea I seen that one but its too much yellow for my taste thanks  anyways


----------



## Mexican Heaven (Mar 3, 2011)

> _Originally posted by childsupport_@May 1 2011, 12:10 AM~20457601
> *I WILL SELL THE CAR WITH HYDROS COMPLETE JUST NO SQUARES OR MUSIC FOR 6K IF YOUR REALLY SERIOUS  THE CAR IS LOCATED IN SAN DIEGO I JUST SPENT 5K JUST IN CHROME,PAINT, AND TOP IM NOT HURTING FOR THE MONEY I JUST NEED ROOM FOR MY NEW PROJECT
> *


I'll let you know


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mexican Heaven_@May 1 2011, 03:21 PM~20460459
> *yea I seen that one but its too much yellow for my taste thanks   anyways
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: LOL


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Yall Homies doing Nice Thangs with them Big Bodys Hopefully Ill be able to Join Yall Soon....Waiting on my brother to get done with sour diesel then Im off on a road trip....


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@May 1 2011, 06:04 PM~20461168
> *Yall Homies doing Nice Thangs with them Big Bodys Hopefully Ill be able to Join Yall Soon....Waiting on my brother to get done with sour diesel then Im off on a road trip....
> *


:h5: :h5: :h5:
:0 :0 

we coming...  

















:biggrin: :biggrin: PICS BY. STILL HATED


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

TOOK MINE TO A SHOW TODAY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@May 1 2011, 09:12 PM~20462959
> *TOOK MINE TO A SHOW TODAY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Nice!!! That top looks CLEAN as hell Bro!!


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@May 1 2011, 10:12 PM~20462959
> *TOOK MINE TO A SHOW TODAY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


what kind of paint? did u use for ur top on the caddy...whats the procedure to make it stick...


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

]
   
Fucken clean!!!!


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

My daily driver


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Glideinlowcarclub_@May 1 2011, 11:27 PM~20464089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


really nice!


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@May 1 2011, 10:19 PM~20463652
> *what kind of paint? did u use for ur top on the caddy...whats the procedure to make it stick...
> *


i heard tops are a bitch. spray on some type of glue. but that color is sick :thumbsup: :thumbsup: not your ordinary color :wow:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@May 1 2011, 10:16 PM~20461700
> *:h5:  :h5:    :h5:
> :0  :0
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> [/quote


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@May 2 2011, 12:12 AM~20462959
> *TOOK MINE TO A SHOW TODAY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@May 1 2011, 07:16 PM~20461700
> *:h5:  :h5:    :h5:
> :0  :0
> 
> ...


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@May 2 2011, 07:18 AM~20465160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:h5: you know how we do


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@May 1 2011, 09:12 PM~20462959
> *TOOK MINE TO A SHOW TODAY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: one of my favorites :happysad: this bitch has some SICK patterns


----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@May 1 2011, 10:19 PM~20463652
> *what kind of paint? did u use for ur top on the caddy...whats the procedure to make it stick...
> *


the homie that painted the car for me did it


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@May 2 2011, 10:02 PM~20471690
> *the homie that painted the car for me did it
> *


my 96 is getting painted and i also wanted my painter to paint the top cause its really faded ...  im thinking that u spray the top just like the rest of the car then clear it?


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@May 2 2011, 10:27 PM~20472513
> *my 96 is getting painted and i also wanted my painter to paint the top cause its really faded ...  im thinking that u spray the top just like the rest of the car then clear it?
> *


you just strip the meterial from the shell and paint the fiberglass shell only


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@May 2 2011, 11:41 PM~20472628
> *you just strip the meterial from the shell and paint the fiberglass shell only
> *


im lost homie...the top is a tuxedo top....


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@May 2 2011, 09:59 PM~20472765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good looking driveway..... :biggrin:


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Glideinlowcarclub_@May 1 2011, 10:27 PM~20464089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@May 2 2011, 10:56 PM~20472742
> *im lost homie...the top is a tuxedo top....
> *


Oh ok I thought you had a shell top to.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WESTCOASTER_@May 2 2011, 11:05 PM~20472801
> *Good looking driveway..... :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro. :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> > [/quote
> 
> 
> this car is beautifullll :worship:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@May 3 2011, 10:19 AM~20474265
> *this car is beautifullll :worship:
> *


Or better like this?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 3 2011, 01:03 PM~20474953
> *Or better like this?
> 
> 
> ...




:yes: :yes:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@May 2 2011, 09:59 PM~20472765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 3 2011, 09:03 AM~20474953
> *Or better like this?
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 3 2011, 11:03 AM~20474953
> *Or better like this?
> 
> 
> ...


their two different cars or it was done by computer


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

SAME CAR DIFFERENT RIMS AND DIFFERENT DAY....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@May 3 2011, 04:43 PM~20476409
> *SAME CAR DIFFERENT RIMS AND DIFFERENT DAY....
> *



nice avatar :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@May 2 2011, 09:04 PM~20471713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick bigbody :worship:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@May 3 2011, 08:19 AM~20474265
> *this car is beautifullll :worship:
> *


 gold by BuBBA D Both Low Lyfe CC members
I meant to post it to the other Quote loco


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 3 2011, 03:29 PM~20476705
> *nice avatar :biggrin:
> *


haha NICE PICTURE


----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)

THE FLEETWOOD POSTED UP


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Apr 30 2011, 01:06 PM~20454628
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


maybe next year  :uh: 








im doing it wrong, but fuck it :uh:










still got some more shit to fuck up ..


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@May 4 2011, 01:47 AM~20480905
> *maybe next year    :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 4 2011, 05:00 AM~20481705
> *  :dunno:    :dunno:    :dunno:
> *


:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@May 4 2011, 10:44 AM~20482188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
OK THANKS FOR FILLING THE GAS TANK UP NOW SEND IT TO ME I'LL PM YOU MY ADDRESS....... MUCH APPRECIATED. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 4 2011, 06:58 AM~20482257
> *
> OK THANKS FOR FILLING THE GAS TANK UP NOW SEND IT TO ME I'LL PM YOU MY ADDRESS....... MUCH APPRECIATED.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SUP MISTER ED HERE'S THE PICS OF MY SET UP AND MY LADYS PURSE YOU LIKE :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
N!CE BUT ! DONT WANT TO COMMENT ON THAT LAST P!CTURE....*</span>


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:



*<span style=\'colorurple\'>because i was looking for one for my girl....*

:biggrin:


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

skirts still for sale.... Rockers are supposed to be "paid for" today.... if not, they're also still for sale.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 4 2011, 07:58 AM~20482257
> *
> OK THANKS FOR FILLING THE GAS TANK UP NOW SEND IT TO ME I'LL PM YOU MY ADDRESS....... MUCH APPRECIATED.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up mr ed u have 3 cadys u dont want 3 :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Ok q pendejo u have 2 u dont want 3 :twak: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@May 4 2011, 01:17 PM~20483047
> *Ok q pendejo u have 2 u dont want 3  :twak:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *




:bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl:


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

I also have MANY 93 Fleetwood parts.... PLEASE PM W/ ANY REQUESTS, AS I DON'T CHECK THIS THREAD EVERYDAY.... Thanks!!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 4 2011, 08:11 AM~20482704
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> N!CE BUT ! DONT WANT TO COMMENT ON THAT LAST P!CTURE....</span>
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


 :rofl: HA HA YEA I BOUGHT THAT FOR MY LADY AND MATCHING WALLET :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@May 4 2011, 06:44 AM~20482188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHE LOOKING GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

So mr ed did u get ur fun loko is she raning


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLUE OWL_@May 4 2011, 12:55 PM~20483920
> *SHE LOOKING GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro dis one its going to be my dayly so well see how it gos


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@May 4 2011, 03:58 PM~20483935
> *So mr ed did u get ur fun loko is she raning
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Glideinlowcarclub_@May 1 2011, 11:27 PM~20464089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    what you rooling on,13 or 14s


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@May 1 2011, 10:56 AM~20459335
> *chrome big body ac vents ... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I want some ! Pm the price


----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@May 4 2011, 07:44 AM~20482188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aint nutin like a clean ass caddy :thumbsup:


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@May 4 2011, 04:34 PM~20485205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Mean tuck! :wow:


----------



## childsupport (Jan 29, 2011)

COUPLE OF PIX NEED THIS CAR GONE ASAP HELP ME OUT SOUR DIESEL :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 4 2011, 08:58 AM~20482257
> *
> OK THANKS FOR FILLING THE GAS TANK UP NOW SEND IT TO ME I'LL PM YOU MY ADDRESS....... MUCH APPRECIATED.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


your trip ed :roflmao: 
hows everything with the Lac have you found the fan you were looking for


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@May 4 2011, 11:59 AM~20483943
> *Thanks bro dis one its going to be my dayly so well see how it gos
> *


COOL HOMIE JUST WATCH THOSE STUPID DRIVER OUT THERE :uh:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsupport_@May 4 2011, 08:55 PM~20487065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YO SOMEBODY JUMP ON THIS CLEAN ASS LAC ! HELL OF A DEAL ! :thumbsup: :biggrin: 


Yo Mr. Ed a CLEAN ass white one for you!


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@May 4 2011, 06:31 PM~20485910
> *I want some ! Pm the price
> *


pm sent


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@May 5 2011, 01:59 AM~20488010
> *YO SOMEBODY JUMP ON THIS CLEAN ASS LAC ! HELL OF A DEAL ! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> Yo Mr. Ed a CLEAN ass  white one for you!
> *




Yeah i know i love it ........ :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLUE OWL_@May 4 2011, 10:06 PM~20487664
> *COOL HOMIE JUST WATCH THOSE STUPID DRIVER OUT THERE :uh:
> *


Thnks bro i now i drive a bigreg :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*FELIZ CINCO DE MAYO TO ALL MY CADILLAC MEXICAN BROTHERS*


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 5 2011, 07:10 AM~20489124
> *FELIZ CINCO DE MAYO TO ALL MY CADILLAC MEXICAN BROTHERS
> *


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@May 4 2011, 11:04 PM~20488028
> *pm sent
> *


How much r the ac vents :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@May 5 2011, 04:50 AM~20488823
> *Thnks bro i now i drive a bigreg :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 5 2011, 06:10 AM~20489124
> *FELIZ CINCO DE MAYO TO ALL MY CADILLAC MEXICAN BROTHERS
> *


:thumbsup:

What's up Mister Ed? :wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 5 2011, 01:37 PM~20490295
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> What's up Mister Ed? :wave:
> *



*
WHATS GOOD VOLO..... ANYMORE PICS WITH LACS AND LADIES... I NEED MORE.. :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*LIKE THESE......*












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice pic bro :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

I CANT TAKE CREDIT FOR IT..... I WISH BUT NO....


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@May 4 2011, 04:34 PM~20485205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this the one that was up for sale for like 30g or more?


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@May 4 2011, 07:34 PM~20485205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: Fuckin Sick D


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 5 2011, 06:10 AM~20489124
> *FELIZ CINCO DE MAYO TO ALL MY CADILLAC MEXICAN BROTHERS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 5 2011, 07:10 AM~20489124
> *FELIZ CINCO DE MAYO TO ALL MY CADILLAC MEXICAN BROTHERS
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 5 2011, 01:50 PM~20491525
> *LIKE THESE......
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SERGLPC_@May 3 2011, 10:31 PM~20480822
> *THE  FLEETWOOD POSTED UP
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Glideinlowcarclub_@May 1 2011, 11:27 PM~20464089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 28 2011, 09:59 PM~20444947
> *CrTT1XOyHUg&feature
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 5 2011, 10:48 AM~20490368
> *
> WHATS GOOD VOLO..... ANYMORE PICS WITH LACS AND LADIES... I NEED MORE..  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



HERES MINE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@May 6 2011, 06:24 AM~20496423
> *HERES MINE!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@May 4 2011, 04:34 PM~20485205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD DOG!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@May 6 2011, 07:24 AM~20496423
> *HERES MINE!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looks good bro


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

:wow: Look at what you started Mister Ed! :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

Got my kit on! :happysad:


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@May 6 2011, 11:35 AM~20497714
> *Nice looks good bro
> *


Thanks Homie!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 6 2011, 04:05 PM~20498161
> *:wow:  Look at what you started Mister Ed!  :biggrin:
> 
> *




I know... I know... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 6 2011, 04:08 PM~20498182
> *Got my kit on! :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin good perrito. :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 6 2011, 12:08 PM~20498182
> *Got my kit on! :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: BADDDDDDDDDDDD ASSSSSSSSSSSSS :thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@May 1 2011, 07:16 PM~20461700
> *:h5:  :h5:    :h5:
> :0  :0
> 
> ...


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

MINE AT THE CARSHOW LAST WEEKEND


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfive rag_@May 6 2011, 08:25 PM~20500571
> *MINE AT THE CARSHOW LAST WEEKEND
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

my cady and my dayly :biggrin:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

Keep the pics coming homies :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by doughboy93+May 6 2011, 06:24 AM~20496423-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Badass photo!


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

Anyone remember all these big bodies at the start of "Cali Swangin' Volume #8"?

 :0


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

yup.. and you can see the quarter buckle on that gold one


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 6 2011, 01:08 PM~20498182
> *Got my kit on! :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


looks clean bro


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 7 2011, 05:58 AM~20502151
> *Anyone remember all these big bodies at the start of "Cali Swangin' Volume #8"?
> 
> :0
> ...



:yes: :drama:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Here is a pic of my LAC :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

I'M A RIDER FOR ALL SEASONS


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@May 7 2011, 11:03 AM~20503409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey Andy, what kind of setup do you have in the front? I like that high lock-up.


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady+May 7 2011, 07:13 AM~20502507-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice... Got anymore pics?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

here is my 94


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@May 7 2011, 11:03 AM~20503409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice...


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

United Cities ~RGV~


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 7 2011, 05:58 AM~20502151
> *Anyone remember all these big bodies at the start of "Cali Swangin' Volume #8"?
> 
> :0
> ...


 :biggrin: I REMEMBER THAT DVD, (BACK THEN I HAD THE VHS :biggrin: ) PUMPED ME UP TO GET MY BIG BODY WAY BACK IN 01


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

HERES MINE I DRIVE HER DAILY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

> Thanks man... yours too! :wave:
> :yessad:
> Nice... Got anymore pics?
> [/quote
> ...


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by carlito77_@May 7 2011, 11:04 AM~20502471
> *yup.. and you can see the quarter buckle on that gold one
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: 

re-enforce re-enforce re-enforce/fiberglass fiberglass fiberglass


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

HERE'S MY 2 BIG BODIES :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@May 7 2011, 05:18 PM~20504426
> *HERES MINE I DRIVE HER DAILY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:x:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@May 8 2011, 11:29 AM~20507866
> *HERE'S MY 2 BIG BODIES :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 dam


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

the zebra


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@May 8 2011, 03:10 PM~20508080
> *the zebra
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@May 7 2011, 12:03 PM~20503409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THIS 1, CLEAN, CLASSY AND ELEGANT  :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@May 8 2011, 12:08 PM~20508071
> *:0  dam
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 7 2011, 04:25 AM~20502101
> *Paintjob is SICK! :thumbsup:
> Thanks Blue Owl and Mister Ed! :wave:
> :wow:
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@May 8 2011, 10:29 AM~20507866
> *HERE'S MY 2 BIG BODIES :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@May 8 2011, 11:19 AM~20508118
> *LOVE THIS 1, CLEAN, CLASSY AND ELEGANT   :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLUE OWL_@May 8 2011, 12:41 PM~20508245
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: WUSSUP RICH


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@May 8 2011, 01:13 PM~20508381
> *thanks  homie
> *


----------



## certified g (Aug 10, 2008)

whats up big body fam :wave: i'm selling a 1994 fleetwood white with blue leather interior and has only 74,000 miles on it $2500 pm me for the info


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by certified g_@May 8 2011, 12:30 PM~20508447
> *whats up big body fam :wave:  i'm selling a 1994 fleetwood white with blue leather interior and has only 74,000 miles on it $2500 pm me for the info
> *


:wow: Sounds like a good price for a low-mileage Caddy! Any pics you can post?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@May 8 2011, 12:20 PM~20508410
> *:biggrin: WUSSUP RICH
> *


JUST CHILLING MEMO LIKE THE NEW CADDY :biggrin:


----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 6 2011, 02:08 PM~20498182
> *Got my kit on! :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: thats right homie looking real nice.... :wow:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SERGLPC_@May 8 2011, 06:21 PM~20510425
> *:thumbsup: thats right homie looking real nice.... :wow:
> *


Thanks Serg! Trying to catch up to you brother!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@May 8 2011, 03:10 PM~20508080
> *the zebra
> 
> 
> ...



More like a white tiger :biggrin:


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

ANY BIG BODYS UP FROM SALE NEAR EL PASO TEXAS AREA?
IM LOOKING FOR ONE... WITHIN MY PRICE RANGE 3,000-4,000


----------



## onone (Oct 18, 2009)

now




























and when i first bought it


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@May 8 2011, 11:29 AM~20507866
> *HERE'S MY 2 BIG BODIES :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


diggin tha green machine baby! got anymore pics of her? send'em bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 8 2011, 08:35 PM~20511042
> *More like a white tiger :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Ed. :happysad: :h5:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@May 7 2011, 02:03 PM~20503409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dats tight!


----------



## Shortdog93 (Jun 2, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 28 2011, 09:59 PM~20444947
> *CrTT1XOyHUg&feature
> *


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 155/80/13_@May 10 2011, 12:51 AM~20520212
> *
> *


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@May 9 2011, 01:41 PM~20514298
> *Thanks Ed. :happysad:    :h5:
> *



:h5:


----------



## siio (Mar 25, 2010)

my 93 and ma friend's 76


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Goot new keys for my cadys :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@May 10 2011, 05:11 PM~20524747
> *Goot new keys for my cadys :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 8 2011, 08:53 PM~20510732
> *Thanks Serg!  Trying to catch up to you brother!
> *


ha... :biggrin: U ALREADY PASSING ME UP HOMIE..... :cheesy:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@May 10 2011, 08:11 PM~20524747
> *Goot new keys for my cadys :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



u found your gold treasure homie.... :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 10 2011, 06:43 PM~20525392
> *u found your gold treasure homie.... :biggrin:
> *


Yes ser i got 6 lol 

Y treasures r thay hord to get?


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

9z8eLefus4I&feature


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 7 2011, 05:58 AM~20502151
> *Anyone remember all these big bodies at the start of "Cali Swangin' Volume #8"?
> 
> :0
> ...



MUTHAFUCKIN INDIVIDUALS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@May 10 2011, 08:40 PM~20526406
> *9z8eLefus4I&feature
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

[/quote]
This cady is clean anyone have more pics?


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by siio_@May 10 2011, 07:08 AM~20520931
> *my 93 and ma friend's 76
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of your friends 76? uffin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@May 10 2011, 10:38 PM~20525844
> *Yes ser i got 6 lol
> 
> Y treasures r thay hord to get?
> *



NO BUT THEY ARE ALL GOLD :biggrin: ..... MINES ARE SILVER....


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 11 2011, 06:59 AM~20528565
> *NO BUT THEY ARE ALL GOLD :biggrin: ..... MINES ARE SILVER....
> *


Silver bc there worn? :dunno: mines are gold too. :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@May 11 2011, 10:17 AM~20528661
> *Silver bc there worn?  :dunno:    mines are gold too. :biggrin:
> *




hhhhmmmmmm thats gives me an idea


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 10 2011, 05:43 PM~20525392
> *u found your gold treasure homie.... :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shortdog93_@May 10 2011, 12:47 AM~20520205
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~JALISCO~_@May 11 2011, 01:33 PM~20529711
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*
WE NEED SOME OF YOUR CADDY'S PICS HERE.....*


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 11 2011, 10:38 AM~20529736
> *
> WE NEED SOME OF YOUR CADDY'S PICS HERE.....
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


mines is in the works, but soon


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

anybody have a clean drivers side headlight for sale??


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 11 2011, 10:38 AM~20529736
> *
> WE NEED SOME OF YOUR CADDY'S PICS HERE.....
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice cady jalisco :biggrin: 

Yo tambien soy de jalisco :biggrin:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@May 11 2011, 11:22 AM~20529991
> *Nice cady jalisco  :biggrin:
> 
> Yo tambien soy de jalisco :biggrin:
> *


 thanks im working on it de poco a poco, orale! where from i grew up in town near ameca..


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Yo soy de los altos un pueblo q sellama san juan de las lagos








Este es le mio :biggrin:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@May 11 2011, 11:51 AM~20530184
> *Yo soy de los altos un pueblo q sellama san juan de las lagos
> 
> 
> ...


we done job, i hope mine looks half way presentable when its done :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*I LOVE MY CADDY FAMILY.....*


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 11 2011, 01:03 PM~20530672
> *I LOVE MY CADDY FAMILY.....
> *


----------



## Mexican Heaven (Mar 3, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

this is my junker 




















http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1104/3new pics 007.JPG[/IMG

[img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1104/107232010%20050.JPG


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@May 6 2011, 07:24 AM~20496423
> *HERES MINE!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 6 2011, 01:08 PM~20498182
> *Got my kit on! :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Volo :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 7 2011, 05:58 AM~20502151
> *Anyone remember all these big bodies at the start of "Cali Swangin' Volume #8"?
> 
> :0
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@May 8 2011, 11:29 AM~20507866
> *HERE'S MY 2 BIG BODIES :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*Sup Memo , you got two now ?!?!?!?!? sale me one of them * :biggrin:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

my homies 96 caddy at last weeks cruise into the sunset in Corona, Ca.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irma806_@May 11 2011, 06:19 PM~20531589
> *this is my junker
> 
> 
> ...



Cant wait for my junker to look like this...... :biggrin:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

the homies 93.


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> 9z8eLefus4I&feature


  



>


This cady is clean anyone have more pics?
[/quote]

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 11 2011, 03:27 PM~20531655
> *Sup Memo , you got two now ?!?!?!?!? sale me one of them  :biggrin:
> *


GET AT ME IF UR INTRESTED SERGIO :biggrin:


----------



## siio (Mar 25, 2010)

any body know what is the maximum size for the back cylinder (8'' 10'' 12'') for a stock fleetwood 93


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by irma806_@May 11 2011, 02:19 PM~20531589
> *this is my junker
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN HOMIE :wow:


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigLos_@May 11 2011, 03:27 PM~20531658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean ride


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irma806_@May 11 2011, 03:19 PM~20531589
> *this is my junker
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~JALISCO~_@May 12 2011, 10:05 AM~20536429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 12 2011, 07:44 AM~20536631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gracisa mr ed, working slowli as the economy allows :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~JALISCO~_@May 12 2011, 06:05 AM~20536429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~JALISCO~_@May 12 2011, 07:05 AM~20536429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice who did the paterns :biggrin:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@May 12 2011, 08:39 AM~20536903
> *Nice who did the paterns :biggrin:
> *


me under guidance of a skilled painter :biggrin:


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~JALISCO~_@May 12 2011, 09:25 AM~20537124
> *me under guidance of a skilled painter :biggrin:
> *


nice work


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my way_@May 12 2011, 10:41 AM~20537564
> *nice work
> *


thanks, hey that car in you avy looks familiar


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 11 2011, 02:20 PM~20531602
> *Sup Volo :wave:
> *


What's up Sergio!? :wave: How ya been man? 

I'm taking my Caddy in to OG installer Anthony Avila in San Bernardino this weekend to get the hydros installed. I'm gonna tone it down this time... 2 pumps, four batts... But I'm gonna tell him that I want it SLAMMED! :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irma806_@May 11 2011, 04:19 PM~20531589
> *this is my junker
> 
> 
> ...


more pictures of your junker :biggrin:
its real nice homie


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Glideinlowcarclub_@May 11 2011, 08:45 PM~20533562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i definitely wanna see more pictures homie  mines is exactly like that with some curtains but without the grill tho and of course no juice yet :angry:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by irma806_@May 11 2011, 05:19 PM~20531589
> *this is my junker
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Z3dr0ck (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~JALISCO~_@May 12 2011, 10:25 AM~20537806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Z3dr0ck_@May 12 2011, 06:29 PM~20541281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 12 2011, 12:27 PM~20538217
> *What's up Sergio!? :wave:  How ya been man?
> 
> I'm taking my Caddy in to OG installer Anthony Avila in San Bernardino this weekend to get the hydros installed.  I'm gonna tone it down this time... 2 pumps, four batts...  But I'm gonna tell him that I want it SLAMMED!  :biggrin:
> *


I still have my Regal , and I had to get a new daily cause my other one got wrecked , but i want a Caddi BAD now , looking around to see what i like


----------



## MudMoccasin (May 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Z3dr0ck_@May 12 2011, 08:29 PM~20541281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This would be PERFECT with mirror tint!!! PROFOUNDLY AWESOME RIDE NONETHELESS!!!!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MudMoccasin_@May 13 2011, 09:07 AM~20544275
> *This would be PERFECT with mirror tint!!!  PROFOUNDLY AWESOME RIDE NONETHELESS!!!!
> *



*TINT??????* :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@May 12 2011, 07:22 PM~20540762
> *i definitely wanna see more pictures homie  mines is exactly like that with some curtains but without the grill tho and of course no juice yet  :angry:
> *


That car in da paint shop right now bn in there almost a year my painter lagging on me thats wut i get tryna save a lil he doin it as a side job but dam fools wanna get rich doin paint jobs now charging 8 to 10 gs for a candy lol sorry i know off tha topic but just lettin off a lil steam :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 13 2011, 09:02 AM~20545008
> *TINT??????  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


X 2. That would ruin it.. escpecily mirror tint :uh:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:nicoderm: I see u watson


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by irma806_@May 11 2011, 06:19 PM~20531589
> *this is my junker
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Z3dr0ck_@May 12 2011, 10:29 PM~20541281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Clean


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@May 13 2011, 01:31 PM~20545633
> *:nicoderm:  I see u watson
> *


Yo know I love these caddy fam


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Tint


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@May 12 2011, 05:19 PM~20540739
> *more pictures of your junker  :biggrin:
> its real nice homie
> *


hereis a few more the frist one is b4 any work was done to it and got it shot for lowrider girl


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irma806_@May 13 2011, 05:12 PM~20546975
> *hereis a few more the frist one is b4 any work was done to it and got it shot for lowrider girl
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Z3dr0ck_@May 12 2011, 07:29 PM~20541281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love the color :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@May 13 2011, 04:09 PM~20547603
> *Love the color  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lots_a_lows (Apr 9, 2008)

My 94 Fleetwood Big Body I had up for sale but currently have a deal pending locally.


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Glideinlowcarclub_@May 11 2011, 07:45 PM~20533562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: what up MM :biggrin:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

:wave: Wuzup juice it


----------



## Z3dr0ck (Nov 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@May 13 2011, 06:09 PM~20547603
> *Love the color  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


haha... looks like twins to me  :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

My truck got back form tapisero :biggrin:


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@May 14 2011, 07:47 PM~20553199
> *My truck got back form tapisero :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that NICE !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@May 14 2011, 08:47 PM~20553199
> *My truck got back form tapisero :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Wow bro steppin up the caddy game...


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@May 14 2011, 04:47 PM~20553199
> *My truck got back form tapisero :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: NICE HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@May 14 2011, 04:19 PM~20553124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks well post pics wen i get it in :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@May 15 2011, 07:10 PM~20559574
> *Thanks well post pics wen i get it in  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@May 14 2011, 04:47 PM~20553199
> *My truck got back form tapisero :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Mexican Heaven (Mar 3, 2011)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@May 14 2011, 06:19 PM~20553124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: clean!


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@May 15 2011, 11:16 PM~20560688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


One of the best......


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elite64+May 16 2011, 02:12 AM~20560674-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
this caddy was ahead of its time....*


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

some time last year . just found this pic.


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 16 2011, 10:15 AM~20562695
> *
> this caddy was ahead of its time....
> *


So will mine........ lol


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Glideinlowcarclub_@May 14 2011, 12:09 PM~20551926
> *:wave: Wuzup juice it
> *


 :wave: :wave: U got to bring our car out :biggrin: mine will be soon. :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@May 15 2011, 11:12 PM~20560674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CHOLOSPORT (Jan 27, 2003)

here'sa mine at the Pheonix Super Show


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@May 16 2011, 06:58 PM~20566954
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


SUP MEMO IT WAS KOOL CHIT CHATTING SEE YOU ON THE NEXT ONE :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOSPORT_@May 16 2011, 07:05 PM~20567048
> *here'sa mine at the Pheonix Super Show
> 
> 
> ...


SHE'S CLEAN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLUE OWL_@May 16 2011, 08:08 PM~20567068
> *SUP MEMO IT WAS KOOL CHIT CHATTING SEE YOU ON THE NEXT ONE :biggrin:
> *


X2 YEA IT WAS FIRME RICH


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*TOO MANY GOOD LOOKIN LACZ IN HERE IM SELLING MINE.....*

   






*ME >>>>>*:twak:*<<<<<MY CADDY*


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elite64+May 15 2011, 10:12 PM~20560676-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@May 8 2011, 11:29 AM~20507866
> *HERE'S MY 2 BIG BODIES :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




hey memo what ones gunna have a "fool" tank for me to drive back to az with???!!!

 :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin: ROLLING RAIN OR SHINE


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@May 15 2011, 10:12 PM~20560674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: Any pics of the interior? Doesnt this caddy have pillow top seats too?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@May 16 2011, 07:34 PM~20567342
> *  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE :0


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@May 17 2011, 06:18 PM~20572398
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Very fuckin nice bro :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 17 2011, 07:07 AM~20569131
> *TOO MANY GOOD LOOKIN LACZ IN HERE IM SELLING MINE.....
> 
> 
> ...


SALE IT I KNOW PEOPLE LOOKING FOR PARTS :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 17 2011, 09:47 PM~20573641
> *SALE IT I KNOW PEOPLE LOOKING FOR PARTS  :biggrin:
> *



My daily is for sale


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOSPORT_@May 16 2011, 08:05 PM~20567048
> *here'sa mine at the Pheonix Super Show
> 
> 
> ...



Hey homie where did u get those chrome accumilator caps? And that chrome long strip that goes in the trunk? Thanks let me know. Nice caddy homie


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94 fleet_@May 17 2011, 01:16 PM~20571500
> *hey memo what ones gunna have a "fool" tank for me to drive back to az with???!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


YOU CHOOSE JOHN THEYRE BOTH DOWN FOR THE ROAD  



> _Originally posted by BLUE OWL+May 17 2011, 02:00 PM~20571794-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAS THE WAY TO DO IT, I WISH MINE WOULDA MADE IT OUT THERE :happysad:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigLos_@May 17 2011, 02:36 PM~20572064
> *:worship:  :worship:  Any pics of the interior? Doesnt this caddy have pillow top seats too?
> *


Yeah it did. Here it is.











They even used Cadistrophic to model these lil models after. Note the extended skirts, it also has a pillow interior and ELITECC on the license plates :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

some photos I took last year....


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOSPORT_@May 16 2011, 08:05 PM~20567048
> *here'sa mine at the Pheonix Super Show
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@May 17 2011, 09:19 PM~20575022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: cleanest bigbody around


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@May 17 2011, 10:10 PM~20575416
> *some photos I took last year....
> 
> 
> ...


I like dis one its clean ass fuck :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> > [/quote
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 17 2011, 06:15 PM~20573391
> *Very fuckin nice bro :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Mr Ed


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@May 18 2011, 04:39 AM~20576522
> *I like dis one its clean ass fuck :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@May 17 2011, 08:19 PM~20575022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ONE OF MY FAVORITES :biggrin:


----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)

where do they sell these???? :uh: :wow:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Not for sale no more wallmart useto sele :biggrin:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@May 17 2011, 10:10 PM~20575416
> *some photos I took last year....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SERGLPC+May 18 2011, 12:15 PM~20577796-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*CHECK EBAY*</span>

*<span style=\'colorurple\'>THATS WHERE I GOT MINE.....*

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

I have 3 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)

this is something im working on in ATL


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@May 17 2011, 06:38 PM~20574100
> *YOU CHOOSE JOHN THEYRE BOTH DOWN FOR THE ROAD
> THANKS RICH
> THAS THE WAY TO DO IT, I WISH MINE WOULDA MADE IT OUT THERE :happysad:
> *


YUP MEMO LET YOU KNOW TOMORROW ON THE ALTERNATOR BRO


----------



## Z3dr0ck (Nov 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@May 17 2011, 05:18 PM~20572398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Great minds think alike  








:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@May 18 2011, 03:18 PM~20578917
> *I have 3  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



DAMN IT I ONLY HAVE 2  













:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady+May 17 2011, 03:18 PM~20572398-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i guess im not as cool ... :cheesy:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up mr ed wat u think of dis dsyton 3 ways my boy in benni in oregon did fore


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

I DONT LIKE THEM ON YOUR CAR SO WHENEVER YOU READY..... SEND THEM TO ME.......


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@May 19 2011, 07:40 AM~20584889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 19 2011, 07:43 AM~20584924
> *I DONT LIKE THEM ON YOUR CAR SO WHENEVER YOU READY.....  SEND THEM TO ME.......
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Glideinlowcarclub_@May 13 2011, 10:30 AM~20545229
> *That car in da paint shop right now bn in there almost a year my painter lagging on me thats wut i get tryna save a lil he doin it as a side job but dam fools wanna get rich doin paint jobs now charging 8 to 10 gs for a candy lol sorry i know off tha topic but just lettin off a lil steam :biggrin:
> *


damn homie but its cool tho u never know it mite come out better then what you expect next time find yourself q better painter n chek the bakround,i was tryna get mines painted but ill wait till i get it juiced but when u take it out post some pictures


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irma806_@May 13 2011, 03:12 PM~20546975
> *hereis a few more the frist one is b4 any work was done to it and got it shot for lowrider girl
> 
> 
> ...


real nice homie i like the pearls set the paint off


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lots_a_lows+May 13 2011, 11:38 PM~20549841-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@May 18 2011, 12:18 PM~20578917
> *I have 3  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i got 7 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR CHOCO_@May 19 2011, 02:12 PM~20586983
> *i got 7  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I have zero


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@May 19 2011, 09:43 PM~20588810
> *I have zero
> *




Black sheep of the family......even though youre white... :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 19 2011, 07:39 PM~20589337
> *Black sheep of the family......even though youre white... :biggrin:
> *


  its ok the zebra will make it rite....... :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@May 19 2011, 12:04 PM~20586534
> *real nice homie i like the pearls set the paint off
> *


thank u !!


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BrandonMajestics_@May 19 2011, 09:00 PM~20590635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean Homie


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 19 2011, 10:02 PM~20590645
> *Clean Homie
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BrandonMajestics_@May 19 2011, 09:00 PM~20590635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

da homies caddys (Jamie & Henry)


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

my car at the AZ supershow

con Torta :biggrin: 
























i dont kno why dude's in the pic :uh:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

big body question:

aside from the performance difference between the LT1 from 94-96 and the LO5 from 93.... what is the feedback? Are parts a lot cheaper for the 93? 
Ideally a 95 or 96 would be the yr to get, but what if you come up on a CLEAN 93??..

just want to hear about the pros and cons between the 2.
Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BrandonMajestics_@May 19 2011, 10:00 PM~20590635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@May 20 2011, 10:11 AM~20593187
> *my car at the AZ supershow
> 
> con Torta :biggrin:
> ...


:nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:scrutinize:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by playboi13+May 20 2011, 01:11 PM~20593187-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aaaawwww lacz and ladies.....


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfive rag_@May 20 2011, 11:10 AM~20593177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: anymore pics


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfive rag_@May 20 2011, 11:10 AM~20593177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like that mint green


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

3 wheel question is it necessary to have a chain bridge ?

or will just 3 pumps and a bridge do?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@May 21 2011, 12:54 PM~20599239
> *3 wheel question is it necessary to have a chain bridge ?
> 
> or will just 3 pumps and a bridge do?
> *



i would install a bridge just for the fact it replaces the factory spring perch...with the right battery placement and 3 pumps a standing 3 can be done easily....just make sure your frame is ready for it :cheesy:


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@May 21 2011, 12:58 PM~20599257
> *i would install a bridge just for the fact it replaces the factory spring perch...with the right battery placement and 3 pumps a standing 3 can be done easily....just make sure your frame is ready for it  :cheesy:
> *


thanks i agree with the bridge but the chains is what i have a bigger question about


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by henry castillo_@May 21 2011, 03:15 PM~20600252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :0


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Old trunk








New trunk


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@May 22 2011, 12:56 AM~20602006
> *Old trunk
> 
> 
> ...


 the trunk is lookin good :thumbsup:

w6s? :0


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

thanks bro :biggrin: yes w6


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@May 21 2011, 08:56 PM~20602006
> *Old trunk
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Z3dr0ck (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@May 21 2011, 08:56 PM~20602006
> *Old trunk
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE HOMIE


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLUE OWL_@May 22 2011, 09:38 AM~20603635
> *:0 NICE HOMIE
> *


Thanks carnal


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Z3dr0ck_@May 22 2011, 07:00 AM~20602974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Booty Butt Cheeks :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Mine at the 2011 LRM show in Phoenix


----------



## ladyhavoc89 (May 22, 2011)




----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by graham_@May 20 2011, 04:31 PM~20593845
> *big body question:
> 
> aside from the performance difference between the LT1 from 94-96 and the LO5 from 93.... what is the feedback? Are parts a lot cheaper for the 93?
> ...




anyone??


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by graham_@May 22 2011, 04:10 PM~20605092
> *anyone??
> *


ok...the lo5 engine is garbage.The lt1 engine is no comparison.Now if u like the look of the mirros in the corners of the doors then get a 95 to 96.Or i guess u could put time and money in to a 93 or 94 and put the 95 to 96 doors on it.I personally would not dump money in to a car with a weak drivetrain.So if you want a good engine and the look get a 95 or 96.


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by henry castillo_@May 21 2011, 02:15 PM~20600252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMEBOY


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@May 22 2011, 09:22 AM~20603803
> *Thanks carnal
> *


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@May 22 2011, 01:51 AM~20602332
> *thanks bro  :biggrin: yes w6
> *


hell yea :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Z3dr0ck_@May 22 2011, 08:00 AM~20602974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good bRO :thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by my way_@May 22 2011, 11:38 PM~20606833
> *ok...the lo5 engine is garbage.The lt1 engine is no comparison.Now if u like the look of the mirros in the corners of the doors then get a 95 to 96.Or i guess u could put time and money in to a 93 or 94 and put the 95 to 96 doors on it.I personally would not dump money in to a car with a weak drivetrain.So if you want a good engine and the look get a 95 or 96.
> *


surely you cant compare the Lo5 to the lt1 when i got my 93 i never planned on juicing it, it was my daily and even after being juiced it has never given me any problems


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my way_@May 22 2011, 08:38 PM~20606833
> *ok...the lo5 engine is garbage.The lt1 engine is no comparison.Now if u like the look of the mirros in the corners of the doors then get a 95 to 96.Or i guess u could put time and money in to a 93 or 94 and put the 95 to 96 doors on it.I personally would not dump money in to a car with a weak drivetrain.So if you want a good engine and the look get a 95 or 96.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my way_@May 22 2011, 08:38 PM~20606833
> *ok...the lo5 engine is garbage.The lt1 engine is no comparison.Now if u like the look of the mirros in the corners of the doors then get a 95 to 96.Or i guess u could put time and money in to a 93 or 94 and put the 95 to 96 doors on it.I personally would not dump money in to a car with a weak drivetrain.So if you want a good engine and the look get a 95 or 96.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my way_@May 22 2011, 08:38 PM~20606833
> *ok...the lo5 engine is garbage.The lt1 engine is no comparison.Now if u like the look of the mirros in the corners of the doors then get a 95 to 96.Or i guess u could put time and money in to a 93 or 94 and put the 95 to 96 doors on it.I personally would not dump money in to a car with a weak drivetrain.So if you want a good engine and the look get a 95 or 96.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by my way_@May 22 2011, 09:38 PM~20606833
> *ok...the lo5 engine is garbage.The lt1 engine is no comparison.Now if u like the look of the mirros in the corners of the doors then get a 95 to 96.Or i guess u could put time and money in to a 93 or 94 and put the 95 to 96 doors on it.I personally would not dump money in to a car with a weak drivetrain.So if you want a good engine and the look get a 95 or 96.
> *


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by my way_@May 22 2011, 09:38 PM~20606833
> *ok...the lo5 engine is garbage.The lt1 engine is no comparison.Now if u like the look of the mirros in the corners of the doors then get a 95 to 96.Or i guess u could put time and money in to a 93 or 94 and put the 95 to 96 doors on it.I personally would not dump money in to a car with a weak drivetrain.So if you want a good engine and the look get a 95 or 96.
> *


:uh: WTF you talking about,the non LT1 350's were bullet proof,they'll outlast an LT1 anyday,sure they aren't as strong,but caddies aren't for racing. :uh:
And the 700r4 trannies mated to the earlier cars cost half the price to get rebuilt as compared to a 4l60E.


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by my way_@May 22 2011, 09:38 PM~20606833
> *ok...the lo5 engine is garbage.The lt1 engine is no comparison.Now if u like the look of the mirros in the corners of the doors then get a 95 to 96.Or i guess u could put time and money in to a 93 or 94 and put the 95 to 96 doors on it.I personally would not dump money in to a car with a weak drivetrain.So if you want a good engine and the look get a 95 or 96.
> *


I think the LT1 has about 100 more hp then the 93 but the both good to me.


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DANNY FLACO AZ_@May 22 2011, 02:17 PM~20604679
> *Mine at the 2011 LRM show in Phoenix
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 14 2010, 09:33 PM~19068425
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What color is this caddie, anybody? Need paint code if possible.


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

IF ANYBODY KNOWS AND CAN HELP WHERE I CAN GET A CHROME STEERING WHEEL ADAPTER FOR MY CADDY THANKS LET ME KNOW. :happysad: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gordoloc213 (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gordoloc213_@Apr 15 2011, 09:41 PM~20349918
> *My New Project . . .
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordoloc213_@May 23 2011, 05:07 PM~20612628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## gordoloc213 (Nov 13, 2005)

THANKS HOMIE


----------



## 1phatmexican (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Centillac_@May 23 2011, 04:12 PM~20611878
> *IF ANYBODY KNOWS AND CAN HELP WHERE I CAN GET A CHROME STEERING WHEEL ADAPTER FOR MY CADDY THANKS LET ME KNOW. :happysad:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i got a polished aluminum one from summit


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 23 2011, 12:31 PM~20609935
> *:uh: WTF you talking about,the non LT1 350's were bullet proof,they'll outlast an LT1 anyday,sure they aren't as strong,but caddies aren't for racing. :uh:
> And the 700r4 trannies mated to the earlier cars cost half the price to get rebuilt as compared to a 4l60E.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLUE OWL_@May 24 2011, 12:13 AM~20614849
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *




X2 :biggrin:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

ttt for the cadillac topic


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 24 2011, 06:29 AM~20617389
> *X2  :biggrin:
> *


SUP HOMIE WHATS NEW WITH CADDYS :wow:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

anyone know a easy way to get that plastic wrapp off, on the window mouldings ?


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLUE OWL_@May 24 2011, 09:08 AM~20617867
> *SUP HOMIE WHATS NEW WITH CADDYS :wow:
> *


X2


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLUE OWL+May 24 2011, 12:08 PM~20617867-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THEIR OK BUT IM GETTING RID OF MY DAILY.....


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by henry castillo+May 21 2011, 02:15 PM~20600252-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've had a '93, two '94's and one '95... and I've always been happy with the engines that came in each of those. I was rolling on 13s or 14s, so I didn't need to drive anywhere super fast anyway; just cruised along from point A to point B.  Both engines were powerful, no major issues.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 24 2011, 10:33 AM~20618302
> *:wow:
> I've had a '93, two '94's and one '95... and I've always been happy with the engines that came in each of those.  I was rolling on 13s or 14s, so I didn't need to drive anywhere super fast anyway; just cruised along from point A to point B.   Both engines were powerful, no major issues.
> *


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfive rag_@May 23 2011, 12:48 PM~20611075
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie...the car is still fresh only had it for a month...gotta lot of plans for it in the near future


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

*was gonna mount up some 14x7 chinas on a 93 fleet...look like they gonna be rubbing hard though, especialy when dumped. I already figured ima have to cut them tabs off the skirts. If i roll the wheel well lip out will i get by? still looking like tight squeez. Too many bigbody out here, i know they all aint rolling D's or x6's*


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@May 24 2011, 12:18 PM~20619256
> *was gonna mount up some 14x7 chinas on a 93 fleet...look like they gonna be rubbing hard though, especialy when dumped. I already figured ima have to cut them tabs off the skirts. If i roll the wheel well lip out will i get by? still looking like tight squeez. Too many bigbody out here, i know they all aint rolling D's or x6's
> *


Hmmm... I don't think rolling the wheel lip would clear it. But every single china rim does differ, from one rim to another. They're not always exactly the same, even if they're the same brand. On my '93, I had chinas 14x6's in the back and the Caddy was slammed. The inner skirt tabs were cut too to be on the safe side. No rubbing.










You might just try the 14x7s... you might have an issue of rubbing on one side of the car. Try switching around the rims... It might just work. If it doesn't, you'll know what you have to do.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

great topic----------- love my fleetwood


and have enjoyed helping out the homies with the ones I have been parting out


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Centillac_@May 23 2011, 03:12 PM~20611878
> *IF ANYBODY KNOWS AND CAN HELP WHERE I CAN GET A CHROME STEERING WHEEL ADAPTER FOR MY CADDY THANKS LET ME KNOW. :happysad:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~JALISCO~_@May 24 2011, 09:42 AM~20618032
> *anyone know a easy way to get that plastic wrapp off, on the  window mouldings ?
> *


A razor, acetone and lots of time and patience brotha. :thumbsup: 
Or you can take them off and buff them out once you get closer to the aluminum.


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 24 2011, 09:22 AM~20618239
> *THEIR OK BUT IM GETTING RID OF MY DAILY.....
> *


 :wow:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 24 2011, 12:54 PM~20619521
> *Hmmm... I don't think rolling the wheel lip would clear it.  But every single china rim does differ, from one rim to another.  They're not always exactly the same, even if they're the same brand.  On my '93, I had chinas 14x6's in the back and the Caddy was slammed.  The inner skirt tabs were cut too to be on the safe side.  No rubbing.
> 
> 
> ...


SEE LOOKS SEXXY :naughty:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLUE OWL+May 25 2011, 12:22 PM~20625139-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*HE GOT RID OF THAT ONE A WHILE AGO....*


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+May 24 2011, 09:22 AM~20618239-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, but it's not as sexy as yours! :yes:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

Just picked up my Caddy last Sunday after finally getting the hydros! :cheesy:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 25 2011, 12:38 PM~20625238
> *What!?  :0  Why?
> *



*TOO MANY KIDA I NEED A CADDY MINI VAN......* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 25 2011, 09:07 AM~20625477
> *TOO MANY KIDA I NEED A CADDY MINI VAN...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:yessad: :biggrin:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 24 2011, 02:33 PM~20618302
> *:wow:
> I've had a '93, two '94's and one '95... and I've always been happy with the engines that came in each of those.  I was rolling on 13s or 14s, so I didn't need to drive anywhere super fast anyway; just cruised along from point A to point B.   Both engines were powerful, no major issues.
> *




thanks for feedback


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 25 2011, 08:40 AM~20625264
> *Just picked up my Caddy last Sunday after finally getting the hydros!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 25 2011, 09:07 AM~20625477
> *TOO MANY KIDA I NEED A CADDY MINI VAN...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LIMO CADDY :biggrin:


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

Took the kiddies to Sonny's on Sunday (West Coast FLA Streestyle & T.C. FLA Streetstyle) :biggrin:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BLUE OWL_@May 25 2011, 01:18 PM~20626695
> *LIMO CADDY :biggrin:
> *


:yes: I second that! 
este vato....a caddy mini van :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10_@May 25 2011, 01:22 PM~20626704
> *Took the kiddies to Sonny's on Sunday (West Coast FLA Streestyle & T.C. FLA Streetstyle) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Your brave.... sonnys is messy for kids. . :cheesy:


----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 25 2011, 10:40 AM~20625264
> *Just picked up my Caddy last Sunday after finally getting the hydros!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: dam must be nice ........ :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@May 25 2011, 07:37 PM~20627857
> *:yes: I second that!
> este vato....a caddy mini van :twak:  :biggrin:
> *



What ......what i said hey it could happen :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 25 2011, 07:03 PM~20629649
> *What ......what i said hey it could happen :biggrin:    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10_@May 25 2011, 12:22 PM~20626704
> *Took the kiddies to Sonny's on Sunday (West Coast FLA Streestyle & T.C. FLA Streetstyle) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 25 2011, 08:03 PM~20629649
> *What ......what i said hey it could happen :biggrin:    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## Mexican Heaven (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 25 2011, 09:40 AM~20625264
> *Just picked up my Caddy last Sunday after finally getting the hydros!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


damn!!! volo youre caddys clean bro as always. :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 25 2011, 09:40 AM~20625264
> *Just picked up my Caddy last Sunday after finally getting the hydros!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 25 2011, 09:40 AM~20625264
> *Just picked up my Caddy last Sunday after finally getting the hydros!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Car looks badd ass! Looks just like mine :biggrin: car would look even better if you took off that tint homie....that was the first thing I did when I got my 96


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@May 25 2011, 08:51 PM~20630082
> *damn!!! volo youre caddys clean bro as always.  :wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


X94


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Z3dr0ck_@May 22 2011, 05:00 AM~20602974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :fool2: :boink: :fool2: :boink: :fool2: :boink: :fool2:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by refined93+May 25 2011, 07:51 PM~20630082-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Danny! Yeah, your Caddy is clean man. But I gotta disagree with you on the tint. I like mine better with the tint. I think the dark tint with the black paint goes well with each other. Black and chrome! Gives it that sleek, luxurious and mysterious look.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 24 2011, 10:54 PM~20619521
> *Hmmm... I don't think rolling the wheel lip would clear it.  But every single china rim does differ, from one rim to another.  They're not always exactly the same, even if they're the same brand.  On my '93, I had chinas 14x6's in the back and the Caddy was slammed.  The inner skirt tabs were cut too to be on the safe side.  No rubbing.
> 
> You might just try the 14x7s... you might have an issue of rubbing on one side of the car.  Try switching around the rims... It might just work.  If it doesn't, you'll know what you have to do.
> *


tnx for the responce...Yea all rwd GM cars have the axle off to one side more...my 83 coupe was same way, plenty space on one side, rubbing on the other. damn i hope i dont have to buy two x6's for the rear


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@May 26 2011, 09:38 AM~20633168
> *tnx for the responce...Yea all rwd GM cars have the axle off to one side more...my 83 coupe was same way, plenty space on one side, rubbing on the other.  damn i hope i dont have to buy two x6's for the rear
> *


I was the same way man... I really didn't wanna buy 14x6's in the back, or like now, 13x5.5's in the back of my black '94... But it just came down to it where I had to. It was either that, or fork out the big bucks for Daytons/Zeniths or get my rear-end shortened... and with my budget, that just wasn't an option.

But once I got those 14x6s, I realized there wasn't a big difference. Of course I noticed because it was my ride, but no one ever noticed unless I pointed it out. Plus it being the back rims, part of the rim is kind of hidden anyway thanks to the Caddy's body style.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT!!!


Badass cady volo


----------



## Mexican Heaven (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 26 2011, 09:48 AM~20632915
> *Thanks! This Caddy has its share of minor scratches and street wounds, so it's not a show car, but it's alright for the streets.  :biggrin:
> What's up Memo?  Long time no see man!
> Thanks Danny!  Yeah, your Caddy is clean man.  But I gotta disagree with you on the tint.  I like mine better with the tint.  I think the dark tint with the black paint goes well with each other.  Black and chrome!  Gives it that sleek, luxurious and mysterious look.
> *


i agree bro!! it makes the ride stand out even more with that tint. all black on black with the chrome.


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

built not bought :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfive rag_@May 26 2011, 04:56 PM~20635229
> *built not bought  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



I gotta get some better pics of your car Gibby :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfive rag_@May 26 2011, 03:56 PM~20635229
> *built not bought  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Badass bro looks good


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10_@May 25 2011, 04:22 PM~20626704
> *Took the kiddies to Sonny's on Sunday (West Coast FLA Streestyle & T.C. FLA Streetstyle) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfive rag_@May 26 2011, 02:56 PM~20635229
> *built not bought  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 26 2011, 10:44 AM~20633215
> *I was the same way man... I really didn't wanna buy 14x6's in the back, or like now, 13x5.5's in the back of my black '94... But it just came down to it where I had to.  It was either that, or fork out the big bucks for Daytons/Zeniths or get my rear-end shortened... and with my budget, that just wasn't an option.
> 
> But once I got those 14x6s, I realized there wasn't a big difference.  Of course I noticed because it was my ride, but no one ever noticed unless I pointed it out.  Plus it being the back rims, part of the rim is kind of hidden anyway thanks to the Caddy's body style.
> *


Yeah I got 14x7s on my fleet...and it rubs on the drivers side rear...not too badd though after I cut the skirt clips and bent out the quarter lip a little bit so it could clear....it only rubs now if I bottom out the car on a hard dip or something....I just make sure to cruise nice and slow  its my daily too :biggrin: I'm gonna order a new set of wheels from envious touch cross laced with the same offset as the zeniths so I won't have that problem anymore :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfive rag_@May 26 2011, 03:56 PM~20635229
> *built not bought  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


This car is the shit... seen it in person....love the gold plating on it...same route I'm gonna go on mine....but I wanna end up plating everything GOLD! :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Can someone help....my interior lights are not working on my 96....I was told it was the bcm...so I replaced it and still the same problem... I have to take out the fuse for the interior lights to come on....but then then don't turn off for a good while...once they turn off they won't come back on with out pulling out the fuse again...can someone point me out in the right direction... thanks


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DANNY FLACO AZ_@May 26 2011, 10:24 PM~20638237
> *Can someone help....my interior lights are not working on my 96....I was told it was the bcm...so I replaced it and still the same problem... I have to take out the fuse for the interior lights to come on....but then then don't turn off for a good while...once they turn off they won't come back on with out pulling out the fuse again...can someone point me out in the right direction... thanks
> *


thats a trip bro cuz i have a 93 and im having the same problem almost!! i had to take the fuse out in order to turn the interior lights out. when i would get in my car the lights would stay on while i was driving and especially at night, that aint good especially with the police. so one night i parked the ride and sat there to see how long it would take for the interior lights to turn off, bro it took about 20 minutes to finally shut off. dont know whats going on, of course its an electrical problem.but my alarms trippin too so i dont know if its the alarm that has something to do with it also. both at the same time. so x2 if anyone has any clue on whats going on.


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@May 26 2011, 10:38 PM~20638376
> *thats a trip bro cuz i have a 93 and im having the same problem almost!! i had to take the fuse out in order to turn the interior lights out. when i would get in my car the lights would stay on while i was driving and especially at night, that aint good especially with the police. so one night i parked the ride and sat there to see how long it would take for the interior lights to turn off, bro it took about 20 minutes to finally shut off. dont know whats going on, of course its an electrical problem.but my alarms trippin too so i dont know if its the alarm that  has something to do with it also. both at the same time. so x2 if anyone has any clue on whats going on.
> *



I have an alarm on mine too...I bought the car with this problem... was told by previous owner that he thought it was the body control module...and it sounded right...so I replaced it and still the same problem...I'm now wondering if its the computer but idk...everthing else works so ?


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DANNY FLACO AZ_@May 26 2011, 10:44 PM~20638422
> *I have an alarm on mine too...I bought the car with this problem... was told by previous owner that he thought it was the body control module...and it sounded right...so I replaced it and still the same problem...I'm now wondering if its the computer but idk...everthing else works so ?
> *


man i dont know bro?? im gonna try to get that bcm replaced to see if thats the problem? hopefully i can get that fixed soon cuz little shit like this bothers me and especially when at night im getting into the ride and cant see anything cuz i took my fuse out in order to not kill my battery and not be driving with my dome lights on.  :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305+May 26 2011, 10:40 PM~20637193-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good there Mr. Diesel!!! & of course we will see you down there... when you coming back up to the T.C.? :thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10_@May 25 2011, 01:22 PM~20626704
> *Took the kiddies to Sonny's on Sunday (West Coast FLA Streestyle & T.C. FLA Streetstyle) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I see ya girl keep ridin lookin tight :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@May 26 2011, 08:55 PM~20637355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I see ya brother!! :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@May 26 2011, 10:52 PM~20638492
> *man i dont know bro?? im gonna try to get that bcm replaced to see if thats the problem? hopefully i can get that fixed soon cuz little shit like this bothers me and especially when at night im getting into the ride and cant see anything cuz i took my fuse out in order to not kill my battery and not be driving with my dome lights on.    :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *



I figured it out last night... the problem was so simple it was stupid....it was the trunk lock tamper switch.... it a cable in the trunk right where the trunk lock is... its got a 2 prong conector just un plug it and see if that fixes the problem...it worked for me :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@May 26 2011, 11:55 PM~20637355
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:wave:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@May 26 2011, 07:55 PM~20637355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

OK IF I DONT SELL THIS BIGBODY THIS WEEKEND I WILL STOCK IT UP, NOT DESPERATE TO GET RID OF IT. SO HERE ARE THE DETAILS 107K MILES BLOWS A/C THIS CAR WILL TAKE YOU ANYHERE, COMES WITH 72 SPOKE DAYTONS 2PUMPS SIX BATTERIES 4 SWITCHES, LEATHER LOOKS BRAND NEW STILL AND LOOKS EXCELLENT. ASKING PRICE IS 6500 O.B.O SERIOUS BUYERS ONLY OR WILL TAKE TRADE BUT HAS TO BE CLEAN AND DRIVABLE. PM ME OFFERS OR TRADES


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DANNY FLACO AZ_@May 27 2011, 06:45 AM~20639548
> *I figured it out last night... the problem was so simple it was stupid....it was the trunk lock tamper switch.... it a cable in the trunk right where the trunk lock is... its got a 2 prong conector just un plug it and see if that fixes the problem...it worked for me :biggrin:
> *


damn... thanks danny homie, im gonna try that as soon as i get back into town!! hopefully thats my problem also? but if not then ill look into plan b!! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DANNY FLACO AZ_@May 27 2011, 06:39 AM~20637834
> *Yeah I got 14x7s on my fleet...and it rubs on the drivers side rear...not too badd though after I cut the skirt clips and bent out the quarter lip a little bit so it could clear....it only rubs now if I bottom out the car on a hard dip or something....I just make sure to cruise nice and slow  its my daily too :biggrin:  I'm gonna order a new set of wheels from envious touch cross laced with the same offset as the zeniths so I won't have that problem anymore :biggrin:
> *


yup it was the driver side that i tried...i can see where the previous owner bent the lip out a bit when pulling off the stock tire. and my 14x7 looked like it might could get by in the area...im gonna bend it out a bit a pray i get by, cause new rims are def not in the budget for this car! And i just finished building the rack in the thing. hope it wont be a waste of time....There waaaay too many big bodys out here, i know they all aint on D's or x6's


----------



## El Neto 213 (Jan 15, 2011)

Is that Alexis Amore in the middle


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 27 2011, 01:13 PM~20640904
> *OK IF I DONT SELL THIS BIGBODY THIS WEEKEND I WILL STOCK IT UP, NOT DESPERATE TO GET RID OF IT. SO HERE ARE THE DETAILS 107K MILES BLOWS A/C THIS CAR WILL TAKE YOU ANYHERE, COMES WITH 72 SPOKE DAYTONS 2PUMPS SIX BATTERIES 4 SWITCHES, LEATHER LOOKS BRAND NEW STILL AND LOOKS EXCELLENT. ASKING PRICE IS 6500 O.B.O SERIOUS BUYERS ONLY OR WILL TAKE TRADE BUT HAS TO BE CLEAN AND DRIVABLE. PM ME OFFERS OR TRADES
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@May 26 2011, 10:38 PM~20638376
> *thats a trip bro cuz i have a 93 and im having the same problem almost!! i had to take the fuse out in order to turn the interior lights out. when i would get in my car the lights would stay on while i was driving and especially at night, that aint good especially with the police. so one night i parked the ride and sat there to see how long it would take for the interior lights to turn off, bro it took about 20 minutes to finally shut off. dont know whats going on, of course its an electrical problem.but my alarms trippin too so i dont know if its the alarm that  has something to do with it also. both at the same time. so x2 if anyone has any clue on whats going on.
> *



ITS FUNNY HOMIES CAUSE I HAVE BEEN HAVING THE SAME PROBLEM FOR A FEW YEARS TOO AND HAVENT FIGURED IT OUT. BUT YEAH IM GOING TO TRY WHAT HOMEBOY DANNY DID HOPEFULLY THAT WILL FIX MY PROBLEM ILL KEEP YOU POSTED ILL TRY IT 2MARROW. THANKS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfive rag_@May 26 2011, 03:56 PM~20635229
> *built not bought  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


sick caddy :wow:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10+May 27 2011, 05:47 AM~20639363-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: just trying to be like you one day homie


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 27 2011, 11:13 AM~20640904
> *OK IF I DONT SELL THIS BIGBODY THIS WEEKEND I WILL STOCK IT UP, NOT DESPERATE TO GET RID OF IT. SO HERE ARE THE DETAILS 107K MILES BLOWS A/C THIS CAR WILL TAKE YOU ANYHERE, COMES WITH 72 SPOKE DAYTONS 2PUMPS SIX BATTERIES 4 SWITCHES, LEATHER LOOKS BRAND NEW STILL AND LOOKS EXCELLENT. ASKING PRICE IS 6500 O.B.O SERIOUS BUYERS ONLY OR WILL TAKE TRADE BUT HAS TO BE CLEAN AND DRIVABLE. PM ME OFFERS OR TRADES
> 
> 
> ...


when you stock it up , sell me the rims :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Centillac_@May 27 2011, 07:31 PM~20643731
> *ITS FUNNY HOMIES CAUSE I HAVE BEEN HAVING THE SAME PROBLEM FOR A FEW YEARS TOO AND HAVENT FIGURED IT OUT. BUT YEAH IM GOING TO TRY WHAT HOMEBOY DANNY DID HOPEFULLY THAT WILL FIX MY PROBLEM ILL KEEP YOU POSTED ILL TRY IT 2MARROW. THANKS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 27 2011, 10:13 AM~20640904
> *OK IF I DONT SELL THIS BIGBODY THIS WEEKEND I WILL STOCK IT UP, NOT DESPERATE TO GET RID OF IT. SO HERE ARE THE DETAILS 107K MILES BLOWS A/C THIS CAR WILL TAKE YOU ANYHERE, COMES WITH 72 SPOKE DAYTONS 2PUMPS SIX BATTERIES 4 SWITCHES, LEATHER LOOKS BRAND NEW STILL AND LOOKS EXCELLENT. ASKING PRICE IS 6500 O.B.O SERIOUS BUYERS ONLY OR WILL TAKE TRADE BUT HAS TO BE CLEAN AND DRIVABLE. PM ME OFFERS OR TRADES
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 I thought wifey was keeping this car? What happened Big E?


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 27 2011, 11:13 AM~20640904
> *OK IF I DONT SELL THIS BIGBODY THIS WEEKEND I WILL STOCK IT UP, NOT DESPERATE TO GET RID OF IT. SO HERE ARE THE DETAILS 107K MILES BLOWS A/C THIS CAR WILL TAKE YOU ANYHERE, COMES WITH 72 SPOKE DAYTONS 2PUMPS SIX BATTERIES 4 SWITCHES, LEATHER LOOKS BRAND NEW STILL AND LOOKS EXCELLENT. ASKING PRICE IS 6500 O.B.O SERIOUS BUYERS ONLY OR WILL TAKE TRADE BUT HAS TO BE CLEAN AND DRIVABLE. PM ME OFFERS OR TRADES
> 
> 
> ...


clean homie!!!!!! i wish i had 6500 on me dogg, id swoopn this up real quick!!! :wow:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Neto 213_@May 27 2011, 03:09 PM~20642231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that's the lowrider model elva second to the right!! hot ass asian/american cutie!!!!! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@May 26 2011, 08:55 PM~20637355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mexican Heaven (Mar 3, 2011)

where can I get some a arms like these :biggrin:


----------



## Mexican Heaven (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Mexican Heaven (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Just bought me a '96 for a daily (fixed the trunk pull down motor since lol). Thinking of whether to put some wires on it or leave it stock .


----------



## Mexican Heaven (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@May 28 2011, 06:20 AM~20645576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: I'm feelin that green on gold MMMmmmmmmmmm................


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10_@May 28 2011, 08:37 AM~20645673
> * :wow: I'm feelin that green on gold MMMmmmmmmmmm................
> *




Nice shorts on the avatar :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Neto 213_@May 27 2011, 03:09 PM~20642231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: STR8 OUT THE 818 :biggrin:


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 28 2011, 09:24 AM~20645903
> *Nice shorts on the avatar :biggrin:
> *


HA!!! Gotta rep for the caddy's


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 27 2011, 11:01 PM~20644687
> *:0  :0  :0 I thought wifey was keeping this car?  What happened Big E?
> *


She loves it bro, but she's pregnant and It's just sitting so she said try to sell it so if it does it does if not it will continue to sit, only this weekend.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@May 27 2011, 10:13 PM~20644398
> *when you stock it up ,  sell me the rims  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


I got another set for 600 72s no tires


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Neto 213_@May 27 2011, 02:09 PM~20642231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ya thats them had a blast that day


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN_@May 28 2011, 10:43 AM~20646932
> *:yes:  STR8 OUT THE 818  :biggrin:
> *


yes sir!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:wow: just trying to be like you one day homie 
[/quote]
THANKS HOMIE BUT SHE STILL NEEDS WORK


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mexican Heaven_@May 28 2011, 03:17 AM~20645408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I remember this car


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Hey homies, I had a factory vinyl top made for my 96 that I am now selling. The color is silver and my car has a beige tint to it so it doesn't match. All factory seams and stitching with fleece backing. Brand new in the box. It is much bigger than the actual top, so there is a lot of extra material. Asking $200.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

Mine all cleaned up after a long ass time


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

80s caddy chrome air vents installed


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@May 29 2011, 08:40 AM~20651111
> *80s caddy chrome air vents installed
> 
> 
> ...


REAL NICE :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@May 29 2011, 12:40 PM~20651111
> *80s caddy chrome air vents installed
> 
> 
> ...




Your caddy has come along way :biggrin: lookin good bro one day ill be there


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 29 2011, 01:25 PM~20651258
> *Your caddy has come along way :biggrin: lookin good bro one day ill be there
> *


 :0


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

CHROME DOOR HANDLES FOR SALE 45 SHIPPED OR MAKE AN OFFER....


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 29 2011, 12:25 PM~20651258
> *Your caddy has come along way :biggrin: lookin good bro one day ill be there
> *



thanks...it takes time and money lol.....well more money than time.....lol


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*BACK TO THE TOP :thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Ttt!!!


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

Cool


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

ENVIUS said:


> 80s caddy chrome air vents installed


:thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:420: this looks diffrent


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

ENVIUS said:


> 80s caddy chrome air vents installed


CLEAN DUDE!!! BAD ASS CADDY!!!:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

sour diesel said:


> CHROME DOOR HANDLES FOR SALE 45 SHIPPED OR MAKE AN OFFER....


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

sour diesel said:


>


Thats for watson.....


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

MISTER ED said:


> Thats for watson.....


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

Lacman93 said:


> Mine all cleaned up after a long ass time


 what size coils and cylinders on there


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

ttt:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

nice ride :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

blue owl said:


> :thumbsup:


*oye tu hermano... I sent you a friend request.... Check your notifications on the top right corner..*


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> *oye tu hermano... I sent you a friend request.... Check your notifications on the top right corner..*


ITS DONE BRO THIS NEW SHIT GOT ME CRAZY:run:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Lol  whats up raza


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

:wave::wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

93brougham said:


> :wave::wave:


 
x 2 
:wave::wave:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:around:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Blue94cady said:


> Lol  whats up raza


YOU ROLLING TO THE SH0W IN SANTA BARBARA:run:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

sour diesel said:


> :around:


thats how i feel right now.... hey theres a new things in PROFILE where you can add car club now.....


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

BLUE OWL said:


> YOU ROLLING TO THE SH0W IN SANTA BARBARA:run:


Wen is it?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Blue94cady said:


> Wen is it?




*YOU GOT A FRIEND REQUEST TOO..... :wave:*

*IM GOING TO FRIEND REQUEST A CADDY PEOPLES.... *


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> *YOU GOT A FRIEND REQUEST TOO..... :wave:*
> 
> *IM GOING TO FRIEND REQUEST A CADDY PEOPLES.... *


 Koo gracias carnal


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

MISTER ED said:


> thats how i feel right now.... hey theres a new things in PROFILE where you can add car club now.....


 Ok thanks


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Nobody wants them chrome door handles? :dunno: I will let them go cheap..... :dunno:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Blue94cady said:


> Wen is it?


SUNDAY BRO


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

WUS UP MY CADI FAMILY JUST PASSING BY RITE QUICK AINT FEELING THIS NEW SHIT BUT FUCK IT

ILL BE POSTING PICTURES SOON ON THE FLEET~HOOD BUILD


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

FLEET~HOOD said:


> WUS UP MY CADI FAMILY JUST PASSING BY RITE QUICK AINT FEELING THIS NEW SHIT BUT FUCK IT
> 
> ILL BE POSTING PICTURES SOON ON THE FLEET~HOOD BUILD


 

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

FLEET~HOOD said:


> WUS UP MY CADI FAMILY JUST PASSING BY RITE QUICK AINT FEELING THIS NEW SHIT BUT FUCK IT
> 
> ILL BE POSTING PICTURES SOON ON THE FLEET~HOOD BUILD


Let's see them pics GoodTimer!


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

I woulda took them before I painted my shit.....  let me know what else u got or get though


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

LiLMaMa10 said:


> I woulda took them before I painted my shit.....  let me know what else u got or get though


*YOU CAN STILL GET THEM AND HAVE YOUR PAINTER JUST TAPE OFF THE CHROME AND PAINT THE REST IN PURPLE IT WILL SET OFF YOUR CAR.... :thumbsup:*


----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## Shortdog93 (Jun 2, 2008)

Remote start on bigbody

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAomiOy3Eyk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

sour diesel said:


> CHROME DOOR HANDLES FOR SALE 45 SHIPPED OR MAKE AN OFFER....


Anybody :dunno: make an offer and ther yours ....


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

BLUE OWL said:


> SUNDAY BRO


Dont think ill make it im working on the cady and on the 24 im going to go see mr Fonzy so maybe next year


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Blue94cady said:


> Dont think ill make it im working on the cady and on the 24 im going to go see *mr Fonzy* so maybe next year



orale carnal thats should make that caddy in a class above the rest.......


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> orale carnal thats should make that caddy in a class above the rest.......


No its not for the cady its for me im geting a tat im going to finish my 1/2 sleve


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

u see the cady in there







thats me and mr fonzy koo camarrada


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Blue94cady said:


> Dont think ill make it im working on the cady and on the 24 im going to go see mr Fonzy so maybe next year


COOL BRO


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: *ok kool*


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

yogis tire shop said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

Blue94cady said:


> u see the cady in there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's a bad tat! :thumbsup:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

Blue94cady said:


> u see the cady in there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did you cry with pain:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sg90rider said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

sour diesel said:


>


wheres this car at now?


----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Cut N 3's said:


> wheres this car at now?


 it just moved up the street. switchhitter, the dude that had the candy pink lac owns it now


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

sg90rider said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

SERGLPC said:


>


:wow::thumbsup:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

SERGLPC said:


>





sg90rider said:


>


 Clean!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

SERGLPC said:


>


NICE:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

sg90rider said:


>



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

got some stuff for sale if anybody is intrested........

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/305671-93-96-fleetwood-BIG-BODY-PARTS-for-sale


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

this car was sold to someone in Florida, any of u homies seen it?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

my homies ride


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Thats looks good:biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Cut N 3's said:


>


Painted shell top? uffin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Cut N 3's said:


> this car was sold to someone in Florida, any of u homies seen it?


:wow: :no: ain't seen it. What part of florida?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

sour diesel said:


> Painted shell top? uffin:


yes sir. this is Dee's car from DFW Majestics


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

sour diesel said:


> :wow: :no: ain't seen it. What part of florida?


it was a couple years ago, so I'm not sure


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Cut N 3's said:


> yes sir. this is Dee's car from DFW Majestics


:thumbsup:


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

My project :x:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

WELCOME TO THE FAMILY......


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

sour diesel said:


> got some stuff for sale if anybody is intrested........
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/305671-93-96-fleetwood-BIG-BODY-PARTS-for-sale


 uffin:


----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)

Cut N 3's said:


> this car was sold to someone in Florida, any of u homies seen it?


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)

BLUE OWL said:


> NICE:thumbsup::thumbsup:


thanks


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> uffin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

SERGLPC said:


> thanks


TTT


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

SNEAK 

















SNEAK


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

sour diesel said:


> SNEAK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0:thumbsup:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

Does anybody know the trick to putting these window trims on? having a hell of a time with these:banghead:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

sour diesel said:


> SNEAK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
:nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> Does anybody know the trick to putting these window trims on? having a hell of a time with these:banghead:


THEY KINDA JUST POP BACK IN, BUT CAREFULL YOU DONT SCRATCH YOUR PAINT....


----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)

this is my setup for my 95 almost finished


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

~JALISCO~ said:


> THEY KINDA JUST POP BACK IN, BUT CAREFULL YOU DONT SCRATCH YOUR PAINT....


Aint having no luck with just popping in:angry:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED*
-JUICY 93-
LuxuriouSMontreaL
WhiteChocolate
WE GOT STARS IN THE HOUSE.......


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

MISTER ED said:


> WELCOME TO THE FAMILY......


 Thanks bro this is the second big body for me


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

sour diesel said:


> SNEAK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Looking good I always wondered what yr, make model you use for these?


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

Yogi said:


> Looking good I always wondered what yr, make model you use for these?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

93brougham said:


>


*HEY ANY SNEAK PICS OF HATER HURTER.... :naughty::naughty:*


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> *HEY ANY SNEAK PICS OF HATER HURTER.... :naughty::naughty:*


:nono::nono::nono: .........  na but on the real i honestly don't have any i wish i had something to post still unemployed dawg :thumbsdown: i only have this pic of what i bought from 94fleetwoodswangin 








































:happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

93brougham said:


> :nono::nono::nono: .........  na but on the real i honestly don't have any i wish i had something to post still unemployed dawg :thumbsdown: i only have this pic of what i bought from 94fleetwoodswangin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0:0:0


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

93brougham said:


>


Thanks for the info


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

refined93 said:


> :0:thumbsup:





MISTER ED said:


> :nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm:





Yogi said:


> Looking good I always wondered what yr, make model you use for these?


thanks homies


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

yo Refined93 i replied to your PM. let me know.........


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> SNEAK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Brother!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

sup homie, i PM'd you.


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

sour diesel said:


> yo Refined93 i replied to your PM. let me know.........


sup, pm'd youuffin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Lac-of-Respect said:


> Looking good Brother!


 thanks king  :h5:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

Ttt!!


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

STOP TEASING US :twak:YOU KNOW THATS AN OLD PICS......:buttkick:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

I need your guys help. I'm thinking my fuel pump went out. the car all of a sudden started running like it was struggling for gas and then it eventually stalled. turn the key and it would start for a second and then stall again. now it wont even start up. it turns over but doesnt start.. i got gas last night before all this happened so i know its not the gas.
its a 94. any help guys? fuel pump or???? :dunno:


----------



## UCE 94 (Dec 6, 2003)

It does sound like your fuel pump cause that happened to me and thats what it was.


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

UCE 94 said:


> It does sound like your fuel pump cause that happened to me and thats what it was.


Thanks bro!!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


>


I LIKE:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> STOP TEASING US :twak:YOU KNOW THATS AN OLD PICS......:buttkick:


:nicodermICS


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

MISTER ED said:


> STOP TEASING US :twak:YOU KNOW THATS AN OLD PICS......:buttkick:


Lmao.. she still looks the same. uffin:
Mine still stock.. maybe when I catch up to you and the other ballers in this thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


>


Anymore pics homie. :nicoderm:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


>


 

:fool2::fool2::fool2:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Nasty said:


> I need your guys help. I'm thinking my fuel pump went out. the car all of a sudden started running like it was struggling for gas and then it eventually stalled. turn the key and it would start for a second and then stall again. now it wont even start up. it turns over but doesnt start.. i got gas last night before all this happened so i know its not the gas.
> its a 94. any help guys? fuel pump or???? :dunno:



Sprinkle a bit of gas in the throttle body and see if it starts for a sec. That will confirm that fuel is what you are missing.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


>


i like those skirts who made them for u?


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

93-96 FLEETWOOD WINDOW REGULATOR CLIPS REPLACE YOUR OLD WORN OR BROKEN ONES THAT YOU CANT BUY FROM THE DEALER 
5.00 EACH WITH FREE SHIPPING 
































CALL ME FOR ALL YOUR 93-96 FLEETWOOD PARTS


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


>


NICE!!! :yes:


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


>


Beautiful!


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:sprint:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> Lmao.. she still looks the same. uffin:
> Mine still stock.. maybe when I catch up to you and the other ballers in this thread. :thumbsup:


YOU THE BALLER!!! :twak:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

93-96 FLEETWOOD WINDOW REGULATOR CLIPS REPLACE YOUR OLD WORN OR BROKEN ONES THAT YOU CANT BUY FROM THE DEALER 
5.00 EACH WITH FREE SHIPPING 
































CALL ME FOR ALL YOUR 93-96 FLEETWOOD PARTS


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:wave:GOOD MORNING LAC LOVERS........ :wave::wave:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

UCE 94 said:


> It does sound like your fuel pump cause that happened to me and thats what it was.





big pimpin said:


> Sprinkle a bit of gas in the throttle body and see if it starts for a sec. That will confirm that fuel is what you are missing.


we were positive it was the fuel pump but just to confirm we hooked it up to a fuel pressure gauge and it was only reading 10psi. i believe they need to be around 40 -45psi to function properly. so we went ahead and got the new fuel pump and fuel filter. the o'reillys by my house didnt have the sending unit with the fuel pump and the guys were like you dont need it just use the old one. we did and as we where going to put everything back together the gas gauge lever breaks. :uh: so now im waiting on a new sending unit to get here so we can finish. and so help me god if it doesnt fix the problem im rollin that sumbitch off a cliff


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Lac-of-Respect said:


> YOU THE BALLER!!! :twak:


:shh: I wish


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Nasty said:


> we were positive it was the fuel pump but just to confirm we hooked it up to a fuel pressure gauge and it was only reading 10psi. i believe they need to be around 40 -45psi to function properly. so we went ahead and got the new fuel pump and fuel filter. the o'reillys by my house didnt have the sending unit with the fuel pump and the guys were like you dont need it just use the old one. we did and as we where going to put everything back together the gas gauge lever breaks. :uh: so now im waiting on a new sending unit to get here so we can finish. and so help me god if it doesnt fix the problem im rollin that sumbitch off a cliff


JUST ROLL IT TO MY HOUSE HOMIE:roflmao:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

BLUE OWL said:


> JUST ROLL IT TO MY HOUSE HOMIE:roflmao:


haha just might


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED*
93brougham+
:nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

MR.GM84 said:


> 93-96 FLEETWOOD WINDOW REGULATOR CLIPS REPLACE YOUR OLD WORN OR BROKEN ONES THAT YOU CANT BUY FROM THE DEALER
> 5.00 EACH WITH FREE SHIPPING
> 
> 
> ...


I NEED COMPLETE SET FOR ALL MY DOORS HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO MY DOOR OR I CAN PICK THEM UP


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

he said free shipping homie :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> he said free shipping homie :biggrin:


 lol


----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)

coming close thank god


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


>





Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


>



*COULD WE SEE PICS OF THE WHOLE CAR*


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> MISTER ED*
> 93brougham+
> :nicoderm::nicoderm:


Que bola


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

MR.GM84 said:


> 93-96 FLEETWOOD WINDOW REGULATOR CLIPS REPLACE YOUR OLD WORN OR BROKEN ONES THAT YOU CANT BUY FROM THE DEALER
> 5.00 EACH WITH FREE SHIPPING
> 
> 
> ...


.. my window keeps falling forward when i roll it
down..are these what hold it in place.. if so i'll buy some off you


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Nasty said:


> haha just might


SUP HOMIE SHE RUNNING:sprint:


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

Nasty said:


> I need your guys help. I'm thinking my fuel pump went out. the car all of a sudden started running like it was struggling for gas and then it eventually stalled. turn the key and it would start for a second and then stall again. now it wont even start up. it turns over but doesnt start.. i got gas last night before all this happened so i know its not the gas.
> its a 94. any help guys? fuel pump or???? :dunno:


Mine did the same shit 2 weeks ago in the McDonalds drive through YIPPY!!! Good thing some guys push her for me hahaha. We ended up changing the fuel pump, water pump, fuel filter, sparks and wires so she runs just fine! Good luck!!!!


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 4 guests)

*LiLMaMa10*
*sour diesel*+
What up Diesel?!?! :buttkick:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

playboi13 said:


> .. my window keeps falling forward when i roll it
> down..are these what hold it in place.. if so i'll buy some off you


YES THESE ARE THE ONES THAT NEED TO BE REPLACED IT TAKES TWO PER DOOR :thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

LiLMaMa10 said:


> There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 4 guests)
> 
> *LiLMaMa10*
> *sour diesel*+
> What up Diesel?!?! :buttkick:


 Sup lilmama. :wave: but that's me kicking you. :buttkick:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

whats up raza


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

Nasty said:


> we were positive it was the fuel pump but just to confirm we hooked it up to a fuel pressure gauge and it was only reading 10psi. i believe they need to be around 40 -45psi to function properly. so we went ahead and got the new fuel pump and fuel filter. the o'reillys by my house didnt have the sending unit with the fuel pump and the guys were like you dont need it just use the old one. we did and as we where going to put everything back together the gas gauge lever breaks. :uh: so now im waiting on a new sending unit to get here so we can finish. and so help me god if it doesnt fix the problem im rollin that sumbitch off a cliff


 how much did the fuel pump and filter cost ?


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


>


Where can I get these skirts and how much do they run??


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

sour diesel said:


> Sup lilmama. :wave: but that's me kicking you. :buttkick:


Bwahhaahhaaa yeah right!!!!!!!!!!! :twak: Lookey Lookey :naughty:


















































:run::run::run:


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

Yogi said:


> how much did the fuel pump and filter cost ?


I just paid $147 for fuel pump, filter, water pump, sparks n wires at Autozone. I think the fuel pump itself was like $30 something n filter like $15 if that helps.


----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

looking good homie


yogis tire shop said:


> coming close thank god


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Those are fighting words from lil mama...... 





LiLMaMa10 said:


> Bwahhaahhaaa yeah right!!!!!!!!!!! :twak: Lookey Lookey :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

LiLMaMa10 said:


> Bwahhaahhaaa yeah right!!!!!!!!!!! :twak: Lookey Lookey :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

LiLMaMa10 said:


> Bwahhaahhaaa yeah right!!!!!!!!!!! :twak: Lookey Lookey :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nice :thumbsup: ill see you kids in 2 weeks :twak: :twak:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

mine 








the zebra


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

sour diesel said:


> nice :thumbsup: ill see you kids in 2 weeks :twak: :twak:


Yuppers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :werd:



MISTER ED said:


> Those are fighting words from lil mama......


:rofl:


sour diesel said:


> mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO.... your a fool! but right, it does resemble a zebra with them clips haha


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HA HA FUNNYSHIT BRO:roflmao:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:naughty::naughty::naughty:










:shh::shh::shh:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

MISTER ED said:


> :naughty::naughty::naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it gona make it. ?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

sour diesel said:


> Is it gona make it. ?


 
*IM KEEPING MY :x::x:*


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> *IM KEEPING MY :x::x:*


:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up raza cadys r looking nice going ti have to start doing more work on my


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

MISTER ED said:


> *IM KEEPING MY :x::x:*


:thumbsup:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

MR.GM84 said:


> YES THESE ARE THE ONES THAT NEED TO BE REPLACED IT TAKES TWO PER DOOR :thumbsup:


:cheesy: .. nice. u take paypal or what homie


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

LiLMaMa10 said:


> I just paid $147 for fuel pump, filter, water pump, sparks n wires at Autozone. I think the fuel pump itself was like $30 something n filter like $15 if that helps.


hey homie.. i just had the same thing happen to mine.
took me two weeks to figure it out.. i replaced the fuel
filter, egr valve. vacuum lines. plugs, rotor and cap..
and more.. ended up being the ignition module..
so just in case this may help you.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Blue94cady said:


> Whats up raza cadys r looking nice going ti have to start doing more work on my


damn homie.. that grill is friggin sicc


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

CLEAN!:boink:


Elite64 said:


>


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks bro


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Blue94cady said:


> Whats up raza cadys r looking nice going ti have to start doing more work on my


 Slow down homie.. let the little guys catch up.. you and blue owl are killin them to much. :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Elite64 said:


> Simlply blu-tiful......


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

Blue94cady said:


> Whats up raza cadys r looking nice going ti have to start doing more work on my


clean brutha!! :thumbsup:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

MISTER ED said:


> Elite64 said:
> 
> 
> > Simlply blu-tiful......
> ...


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Elite64 said:


>


 :nicoderm:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

sour diesel said:


> :nicoderm:



I know right look at those skirts on the blue lady......


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks bro but im a lil guy to but i work hard lol


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up mr ed como va todo por to lado?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Blue94cady said:


> Whats up mr ed como va todo por to lado?



Todo bien hermano...el caddy lookin good homie thats what im going for but you not slowing down or lookin back to see whos behind you......


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

Blue94cady said:


> Whats up raza cadys r looking nice going ti have to start doing more work on my


 what else you got planned


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Blue94cady said:


> Whats up raza cadys r looking nice going ti have to start doing more work on my


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Elite64 said:


>


NICE


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

81cutty said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Blue94cady said:


> Thanks bro but im a lil guy to but i work hard lol


:cheesy::thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

MISTER ED said:


> I know right look at those skirts on the blue lady......


:yes:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Todos estamos parejos Mr Ed nadien esta enfrente o ariva ur lac its bad ass to like all the cadys in hear ther all special in thete own way  q no?


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/305671-93-96-fleetwood-BIG-BODY-PARTS-for-sale

CHEAP ASS PRICES ! PRICED TO SELL


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

81cutty said:


>


:yes: lookin good!!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Planns i want to work on the engen and undys


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Dont like dis new shit Layitlow


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

ILLVILLE said:


>


 Where can I get those?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Blue94cady said:


> Todos estamos parejos Mr Ed nadien esta enfrente o ariva ur lac its bad ass to like all the cadys in hear ther all special in thete own way  q no?


THATS BIG 10/4 HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sic713 said:


>


REAL NICE:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

BLUE OWL said:


> SUP HOMIE SHE RUNNING:sprint:


yup runnin smooth!!! *knock on wood* hno:



LiLMaMa10 said:


> Mine did the same shit 2 weeks ago in the McDonalds drive through YIPPY!!! Good thing some guys push her for me hahaha. We ended up changing the fuel pump, water pump, fuel filter, sparks and wires so she runs just fine! Good luck!!!!


Yea i replaced the fuel pump and fuel filter. its back at 45psi and runnin good! the old fuel pump was only producing 10psi.

Glad yours is running good again


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

Yogi said:


> how much did the fuel pump and filter cost ?


together it was $108.

But i heard from a few homies on here that you can get the sending unit with a fuel pump for about the same price. you would just have to buy the fuel filter. that is actually a better way to go. those factory sending units go bad and are very out dated. the new ones are better built. i ate about $100 doing it the way i did. i should have bought the sending unit with the fuel pump instead of buying them separate like i did. :uh:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MRDRIFTER626 said:


> Where can I get those?


*HE MAKES THEM FOR YOU..........*


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Now one has new pics ? Lets see some baddass cadys!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*hopefully this weekend i will homie..... lets :angel: prey*


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Nasty said:


> yup runnin smooth!!! *knock on wood* hno:
> 
> THATS COOL HOMIE :thumbsup::biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwood26 (Jun 3, 2011)

What's up homies...any one have a front drivers seat belt for my 93 Cadillac fleetwood any color...???


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Blue94cady said:


> Now one has new pics ? Lets see some baddass cadys!!!


HERE SOME PICS HOMIE FROM A CRUISE NITE ON SATURDAY








THIS IS MINE


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

Nasty said:


> together it was $108.
> 
> But i heard from a few homies on here that you can get the sending unit with a fuel pump for about the same price. you would just have to buy the fuel filter. that is actually a better way to go. those factory sending units go bad and are very out dated. the new ones are better built. i ate about $100 doing it the way i did. i should have bought the sending unit with the fuel pump instead of buying them separate like i did. :uh:


 Ok thanks


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

MISTER ED said:


> *HE MAKES THEM FOR YOU..........*


Who??


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

BLUE OWL said:


> HERE SOME PICS HOMIE FROM A CRUISE NITE ON SATURDAY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm: :wow::thumbsup:


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

81cutty said:


>


:biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Blue94cady said:


> Now one has new pics ? Lets see some baddass cadys!!!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


>


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

BLUE OWL said:


> Nasty said:
> 
> 
> > yup runnin smooth!!! *knock on wood* hno:
> ...


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

sour diesel said:


>


 You always holding out on Pics! :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice pics love them cadys







dis is wen i got it back form paint














dis is wen i did the top coast one


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Dis is the mural on my trunk







and dis is wen i toke it to mike lambertson







geting gas to go home







dis is wen it got cleard


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Last ones no wood in my cady


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

Elite64 said:


>


  LOOOKS REAL GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

sour diesel said:


>





Lac-of-Respect said:


> You always holding out on Pics! :biggrin:


 
*HEY THREE YEARS LATER NOT BAD........ :rofl::rofl:*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Yogi said:


> Who??


*GREG AT MARIO CUSTOM IN L.A. *

*SORRY MARIO AUTOWORKS....*


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Lac-of-Respect said:


> You always holding out on Pics! :biggrin:


Lol :biggrin: are you gona bring them down for the picnic so I can take some more? uffin: :420:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

MISTER ED said:


> *HEY THREE YEARS LATER NOT BAD........ :rofl::rofl:*


They took 3 years to edit. :biggrin: lol


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Blue94cady said:


> Dis is the mural on my trunk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwood26 (Jun 3, 2011)

*anyone have front drivers side seat belt for 93 cadillac fleetwood??*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

fleetwood26 said:


>


*PM MR.GM84 TELL HIM MISTER ED SENT YOU... *


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

i know theres the bearing right behind the axle seal on a 93,
but is there one also by the pumpkin?


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

sour diesel said:


>



Damn look at who next to jason that nig tall


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

MISTER ED said:


> Damn look at who next to jason that nig tall


:rofl:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> :rofl:


:boink:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> Damn look at who next to jason that nig tall


U can use him as a hop stick!:0


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Cut N 3's said:


> U can use him as a hop stick!:0


*FOR REAL :roflmao::roflmao:*


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey guys I got one for you, Everytime I wash my ride the automatic door locks start going crazy. They randomly unlock all the doors, it happens while it's just sitting, but when I'm driving it really goes nuts. This goes on for about 2 or 3 days then stops til I wash it again. :dunno::dunno:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

NOTHING TO DO WITH WASHING THATS YOUR DOOR ACUMALATOR GOING BAD.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

SORRY OR ONE DOOR LOCK CAN BE STUCK


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Elite64 said:


>


:fool2::fool2:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Refined95 said:


> Hey guys I got one for you, Everytime I wash my ride the automatic door locks start going crazy. They randomly unlock all the doors, it happens while it's just sitting, but when I'm driving it really goes nuts. This goes on for about 2 or 3 days then stops til I wash it again. :dunno::dunno:


 You need the excorsist uffin:


----------



## fleetwood26 (Jun 3, 2011)

Anyone have seat belt for 93 fleetwood??


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

sour diesel said:


> You need the excorsist uffin:


:twak:


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

MISTER ED said:


> NOTHING TO DO WITH WASHING THATS YOUR DOOR ACUMALATOR GOING BAD.


Thanks!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

sour diesel said:


> You need the excorsist uffin:


hno:hno:hno: Yes sir!!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> i know theres the bearing right behind the axle seal on a 93,
> but is there one also by the pumpkin?


can anyone answer this for me..


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

playboi13 said:


> can anyone answer this for me..


 pinion bearing :biggrin:


----------



## kadillak_driver (May 3, 2006)




----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

mine one bearing hard to find rear axle tho ,had to cadillac dealer.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

kadillak_driver said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Elite64 said:


>


CLEAN!!!


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)

81cutty said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

lifestyle4life said:


> pinion bearing :biggrin:


ok so can someone tell mewhat do i need to replace 
considering how my axle shaft looks.
just the outer bearing at wheel and the axle shaft or what.


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

i got a line on a 95 full load fleet..
it needs new brakes ALL around.. any idea on COMPLETE cost parts and labor ?? i know it varies state to state. im in toronto canada if that helps.


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

graham said:


> i got a line on a 95 full load fleet..
> it needs new brakes ALL around.. any idea on COMPLETE cost parts and labor ?? i know it varies state to state. im in toronto canada if that helps.


 under 200 if u do it yourself


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

pits n lowriders said:


> under 200 if u do it yourself


:yes:


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

playboi13 said:


> ok so can someone tell mewhat do i need to replace
> considering how my axle shaft looks.
> just the outer bearing at wheel and the axle shaft or what.


same shit happned 2 mine. ur gunna have 2 get a new 1 buddy. cost me 360bucks from cadillac and thats just 4 tha axle shaft. no ****


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

MISTER ED said:


> *GOTTA LOVE THE BIG BODIES.......*


Ready to trade :dunno: ? Deja escoger cual de tus caddys quiero....:biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

MISTER ED said:


> *NOT YET, BUT I'LL JUST SAY ONE WORD..... BEANIE*
> 
> 
> *BUT FIRST GOTTA FIX ALL MY SEALS CAN YOU SEE THE JUICE LEAKING....*
> ...


:0:0:0


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Damn you brothers went backkkkkk


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

StreetNShow said:


>


 yo did you get your fenders chrome?


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

sour diesel said:


> yo did you get your fenders chrome?


By fenders do you mean the wheel wells and inner fenders? If so, then :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

StreetNShow said:


> By fenders do you mean the wheel wells and inner fenders? If so, then :yes: :biggrin:


Top and bottom or just the bottom? Can you pm me pics ?


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

sour diesel said:


> Top and bottom or just the bottom? Can you pm me pics ?


Just the top bro. I was gonna paint, possibly mural the bottom. Ill pm you pics tomorrow homie.


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

StreetNShow said:


> Just the top bro. I was gonna paint, possibly mural the bottom. Ill pm you pics tomorrow homie.


 thanks. I'm doing the exact opposite. uffin:


----------



## El Neto 213 (Jan 15, 2011)

sour diesel said:


> :thumbsup:


Nice and Low :worship::worship::worship:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

sour diesel said:


> thanks. I'm doing the exact opposite. uffin:


Ah...good idea!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

You guys are a trip


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Happy fathers day to all my caddy daddys....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Damn nobody on today or tonight......


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> Happy fathers day to all my caddy daddys....


SAME TO YOU HOMIE:420:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

MISTER ED said:


> Happy fathers day to all my caddy daddys....


Back to you, brotha!


----------



## Agent Orange (Dec 2, 2006)

can you use a box chevy rear end on a big body?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Agent Orange said:


> can you use a box chevy rear end on a big body?


Dont know but a ford rearend is better....


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

Buy now! Great prices!





















Larry
Custom Auto Options
888-952-0312​


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

larryco50 said:


> Buy now! Great prices!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

larryco50 said:


> Buy now! Great prices!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup larry, was wondering how much for an all chrome castle grill for a 93 fleetwood? actually like these ones in youre posted photos.:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up raza i made som he made buft white wall on my stocks














what u think


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Home made white wall  i mest up lol


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

anyone have a set of mint rear quarter panel trims for a 95 fleetwood?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Blue94cady said:


> Whats up raza i made som he made buft white wall on my stocks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SUP HOMIE YOU CUT OR PAINTED THE WHITE WALLS:scrutinize:
:biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up bro i cut with a graider


----------



## Agent Orange (Dec 2, 2006)

Agent Orange said:


> can you use a box chevy rear end on a big body?


Anyone??




MISTER ED said:


> Dont know but a ford rearend is better....


A ford differencial? explain? wouldnt it be longer in width? and does it have disc brakes...?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Blue94cady said:


> Whats up raza i made som he made buft white wall on my stocks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*looks good just gotta get use to it......what happen to the wire rims......*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Agent Orange said:


> Anyone??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*im not too much of an expert but i read on here that its a bit smaller than the caddy's those that run 13 x 7 in the back say that im just trying to help*


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Buenos dias Mr Ed the 13 r in the garage its my dayly and it has 68xxx miles on it and i drive like 60 mile to work so went back to stock 

Well see for how long it last on stock lol


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Blue94cady said:


> Buenos dias Mr Ed the 13 r in the garage its my dayly and it has 68xxx miles on it and i drive like 60 mile to work so went back to stock
> 
> Well see for how long it last on stock lol


:yes::yes:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*MY CADIILLAC >>>> :twak: <<<<<<<< ME*




* HES KICKING MY ASS.....*


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> *MY CADIILLAC >>>> :twak: <<<<<<<< ME*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT HAPPEN HOMIE:drama:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

BLUE OWL said:


> WHAT HAPPEN HOMIE:drama:


*WELL AFTER I GOT ALL MY HYDROS FIXED... THEY WERE LEAKING EVERYWHERE... MY CAR STARTED OVER HEATING TURN OUT MY RADIATOR HAS A CRACK SO I TOOK OFF THE CAP TO THE RESEVOIR TANK SO IT WONT HAVE THAT MUCH PRESSURE GOING TO THE RADIATOR... THEN ALL OF A SUDDEN IT JUST STOPS IN THE MIDDLE OF THE STREET. MY MECHANIC COMES TO LOOK AT IT AND HE SAYS MY FUEL PUMP JUST TOOK A SHIT TOO.....*


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Mr ed what year is ur cady i have one of a 94 freeby for u if u want it


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

MISTER ED said:


> *WELL AFTER I GOT ALL MY HYDROS FIXED... THEY WERE LEAKING EVERYWHERE... MY CAR STARTED OVER HEATING TURN OUT MY RADIATOR HAS A CRACK SO I TOOK OFF THE CAP TO THE RESEVOIR TANK SO IT WONT HAVE THAT MUCH PRESSURE GOING TO THE RADIATOR... THEN ALL OF A SUDDEN IT JUST STOPS IN THE MIDDLE OF THE STREET. MY MECHANIC COMES TO LOOK AT IT AND HE SAYS MY FUEL PUMP JUST TOOK A SHIT TOO.....*


i just went through a fuel pump headache myself. except now after the fuel pump was fixed i have a crack in my tank and its leaking gas everywhere. not sure how it happened but it felt like a brand new car for about 3 days after i got the new fuel pump in. now i need to find a gas tank for my 94 :uh:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Blue94cady said:


> Mr ed what year is ur cady i have one of a 94 freeby for u if u want it


 
*ITS A 94 LT1...*
A FREEBEE WHAT.... ILL PAY SHIPPING


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Nasty said:


> i just went through a fuel pump headache myself. except now after the fuel pump was fixed i have a crack in my tank and its leaking gas everywhere. not sure how it happened but it felt like a brand new car for about 3 days after i got the new fuel pump in. now i need to find a gas tank for my 94 :uh:


 
*HIT UP MR.GM84 THATS MIKE HE GOOD PEOPLE TELL HIM I SENT YA... *


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:drama: :drama:


----------



## bucky (Apr 14, 2007)

nice !!


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

Nasty said:


> i just went through a fuel pump headache myself. except now after the fuel pump was fixed i have a crack in my tank and its leaking gas everywhere. not sure how it happened but it felt like a brand new car for about 3 days after i got the new fuel pump in. now i need to find a gas tank for my 94 :uh:


 I have a gas tank off a 93. Not sure if its the same.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

-JUICY 93- said:


> I have a gas tank off a 93. Not sure if its the same.


Yea its the same only the engine is different from 93 to 94


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't want this one. I'll take the other one mejor. :biggrin:  


MISTER ED said:


> *WELL AFTER I GOT ALL MY HYDROS FIXED... THEY WERE LEAKING EVERYWHERE... MY CAR STARTED OVER HEATING TURN OUT MY RADIATOR HAS A CRACK SO I TOOK OFF THE CAP TO THE RESEVOIR TANK SO IT WONT HAVE THAT MUCH PRESSURE GOING TO THE RADIATOR... THEN ALL OF A SUDDEN IT JUST STOPS IN THE MIDDLE OF THE STREET. MY MECHANIC COMES TO LOOK AT IT AND HE SAYS MY FUEL PUMP JUST TOOK A SHIT TOO.....*


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

MISTER ED said:


> Yea its the same only the engine is different from 93 to 94


Oh ok cool. Well I have one if he needs it.


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

Mine


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> *WELL AFTER I GOT ALL MY HYDROS FIXED... THEY WERE LEAKING EVERYWHERE... MY CAR STARTED OVER HEATING TURN OUT MY RADIATOR HAS A CRACK SO I TOOK OFF THE CAP TO THE RESEVOIR TANK SO IT WONT HAVE THAT MUCH PRESSURE GOING TO THE RADIATOR... THEN ALL OF A SUDDEN IT JUST STOPS IN THE MIDDLE OF THE STREET. MY MECHANIC COMES TO LOOK AT IT AND HE SAYS MY FUEL PUMP JUST TOOK A SHIT TOO.....*


DAM BRO THATS SOME CRAZY SHIT :angry:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

i just had to replace my fuel pump last week to...fuel pump, strainer, and wire harness...130 bucks....sucked lol


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

ROBLEDO said:


>


nice!


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

Lacman93 said:


> Mine


NICE PIC!!


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

MISTER ED said:


> Yea its the same only the engine is different from 93 to 94


tank is the same but the fuel pumps are different for 93 and 94-96 are the same


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MR.GM84 said:


> tank is the same but the fuel pumps are different for 93 and 94-96 are the same


 
*I TOLD YA MIKE WOULD KNOW......*
*:wave: :wave:*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

StreetNShow said:


> I don't want this one. I'll take the other one mejor. :biggrin:


 

*PINCHE GUEY.... BUT GOT BAD NEWS FOR YOU THE OTHER ONE IS SOLD....
*


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> *WELL AFTER I GOT ALL MY HYDROS FIXED... THEY WERE LEAKING EVERYWHERE... MY CAR STARTED OVER HEATING TURN OUT MY RADIATOR HAS A CRACK SO I TOOK OFF THE CAP TO THE RESEVOIR TANK SO IT WONT HAVE THAT MUCH PRESSURE GOING TO THE RADIATOR... THEN ALL OF A SUDDEN IT JUST STOPS IN THE MIDDLE OF THE STREET. MY MECHANIC COMES TO LOOK AT IT AND HE SAYS MY FUEL PUMP JUST TOOK A SHIT TOO.....*


 Damn it Ed I knw how you feel jus call me CANT GET RIGHT!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED*
BIG RAY RAY
BIGSINNER
Blue94cady+
sour diesel+
*full house*


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

MISTER ED said:


> *WELL AFTER I GOT ALL MY HYDROS FIXED... THEY WERE LEAKING EVERYWHERE... MY CAR STARTED OVER HEATING TURN OUT MY RADIATOR HAS A CRACK SO I TOOK OFF THE CAP TO THE RESEVOIR TANK SO IT WONT HAVE THAT MUCH PRESSURE GOING TO THE RADIATOR... THEN ALL OF A SUDDEN IT JUST STOPS IN THE MIDDLE OF THE STREET. MY MECHANIC COMES TO LOOK AT IT AND HE SAYS MY FUEL PUMP JUST TOOK A SHIT TOO.....*


damn that sucks... so what do you guys think... I'm about to check out a 93' Fleetwood on friday and a 95' on Sat. they're both in great conditions and great prices... which one has less problems?? well atleast from your experience..


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

It's Johnny said:


> damn that sucks... so what do you guys think... I'm about to check out a 93' Fleetwood on friday and a 95' on Sat. they're both in great conditions and great prices... which one has less problems?? well atleast from your experience..


get the 95 with the lt1 and corner mirrors on the doors its the better choice and will be worth more then the 93 uffin:


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

MR.GM84 said:


> tank is the same but the fuel pumps are different for 93 and 94-96 are the same


 
I thought the 93 came with a metal tank and the 94-96 came with plastic tanks with different fuel pumps? havent seen a 93 with a plastic tank yet. Are they interchangeable?


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Lacman93 said:


> Mine


sicc


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

MR.GM84 said:


> get the 95 with the lt1 and corner mirrors on the doors its the better choice and will be worth more then the 93 uffin:


alright  thanx homie.


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

JINXED32 said:


> I thought the 93 came with a metal tank and the 94-96 came with plastic tanks with different fuel pumps? havent seen a 93 with a plastic tank yet. Are they interchangeable?


I have a 93 and it has a plastic gas tank.


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

JINXED32 said:


> I thought the 93 came with a metal tank and the 94-96 came with plastic tanks with different fuel pumps? havent seen a 93 with a plastic tank yet. Are they interchangeable?


93-96 fleetwoods only came with plastic tanks unless they put a 90-92 fleetwood metal tank i would like to see a picture of that :wow:


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

MR.GM84 said:


> 93-96 fleetwoods only came with plastic tanks unless they put a 90-92 fleetwood metal tank i would like to see a picture of that :wow:


 yup they use a 90's tank. jus barely fits, with some modification


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

MR.GM84 said:


> 93-96 fleetwoods only came with plastic tanks unless they put a 90-92 fleetwood metal tank i would like to see a picture of that :wow:


 yup they use a 90's tank. jus barely fits, with some modification


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

2 more days.......... uffin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> 2 more days.......... uffin:


:buttkick:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Lacman93 said:


> Mine


 pic and car r badass fuck


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

No more big white walls







after







befor







old school hub caps


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

MISTER ED said:


> *PINCHE GUEY.... BUT GOT BAD NEWS FOR YOU THE OTHER ONE IS SOLD....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

Blue94cady said:


> No more big white walls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 new tires :run::fool2:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

srt1 said:


> new tires :run::fool2:


Thanks bro


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

srt1 said:


> new tires :run::fool2:


Thanks bro


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

playboi13 said:


> sicc


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

Blue94cady said:


> pic and car r badass fuck


:thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Lac-of-Respect said:


> :buttkick:


:burn: :biggrin:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

DJ Englewood said:


>


 :nicoderm:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/307398-Sour-Diesel-cybershot


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> :burn: :biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

:thumbsup::worship::worship::worship:


sour diesel said:


>


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Mr.Cadillac87 said:


> same shit happned 2 mine. ur gunna have 2 get a new 1 buddy. cost me 360bucks from cadillac and thats just 4 tha axle shaft. no ****


just replaced it last night.. along with bearing and seal.. rides like new now.. :cheesy:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

sour diesel said:


>




Damn i going to miss seeing them tomorrow at ya Majestics miami picnic....


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> Damn i going to miss seeing them tomorrow at ya Majestics miami picnic....


Me 2


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


>


NICE LINE UP:thumbsup:


----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)

its innnn and working now thr grill then its onnnn


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

Sneak Peak of my 96 fresh out the paint shop and the brand new chrome spear.


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> Sneak Peak of my 96 fresh out the paint shop and the brand new chrome spear.


clean. you got the metal ones?


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

93brougham said:


> clean. you got the metal ones?


plastic GM NOS


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

yogis tire shop said:


> its innnn and working now thr grill then its onnnn


 sexy bro!


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> Sneak Peak of my 96 fresh out the paint shop and the brand new chrome spear.


 please give us a full show, with bootey:fool2:


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

[/


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

anyone have a late93 with the lt1 in it?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:ugh: MY LEFT REAR AXLE IS LEAKING ON THE CADDY:ugh:


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

sour diesel said:


>


 Majestics are ALWAYS reppin. clean man:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

this 1 was at the majestics miami picnic yesterday 

real nice


----------



## FURDALE (Sep 26, 2010)

can i get some help is there a how to install a continental kit thread and do i gotta cut out the molding or put it on top of it any help is appreciated thanks


----------



## Z3dr0ck (Nov 6, 2009)

FURDALE said:


> can i get some help is there a how to install a continental kit thread and do i gotta cut out the molding or put it on top of it any help is appreciated thanks



http://www.eternalrollerz.com/TechArticles/ContiKit.htm


----------



## Z3dr0ck (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

srt1 said:


> Majestics are ALWAYS reppin. clean man:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thats not a majestic caddy....... But its nice as hell though


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

The previous owner disabled the trunk pull down and it was working "manually". Now it won't open at all. Any ideas how to get the trunk open to fix the problem? Appreciate any help. Thanks.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

Z3dr0ck said:


>


Lookin good bRO


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

hey i forgot who it was but there was a guy who made his caddy an ss and he had the gauge pod on the pillar i need to know which pods will fit i started to get the the one for the ss but i wanted to make sure 

i wanna ad a temp gauge in my ss it has it and i hate that the caddy only has that temp light


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

sour diesel said:


>


:thumbsup: Fresh :thumbsup:


----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)

*[IMG]http://i735.photobucket.com/albums/ww355/yogistireshop/95BIGBODY.jpg[/IMG]*

:thumbsup::biggrin:


srt1 said:


> sexy bro!


cant wait it started from here now just the grill left to put onn then its onnn


----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)

*[IMG]http://i735.photobucket.com/albums/ww355/yogistireshop/95BIGBODY.jpg[/IMG]*








:thumbsup::biggrin:


srt1 said:


> sexy bro!


cant wait it started from here now just the grill left to put onn then its onnn


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

yogis tire shop said:


> :thumbsup::biggrin:cant wait it started from here now just the grill left to put onn then its onnn


:thumbsup:


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

COUPE DE BEAR said:


> this 1 was at the majestics miami picnic yesterday
> 
> real nice


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

BLUE OWL said:


> :ugh: MY LEFT REAR AXLE IS LEAKING ON THE CADDY:ugh:


Dam ... did you find the problem?


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

MISTER ED said:


> Thats not a majestic caddy....... But its nice as hell though


Yea what he said.... that caddy is clean as fuck


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> Yea what he said.... that caddy is clean as fuck


:thumbsup:
THANKS FOR THE LOVE GUYS STILL GOT LONG WAYS TO GO!!,BUT THATS A BAD AZZ LOCK UP U GOT IN THAT CUTTY:wow:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

94pimplac said:


> :thumbsup:
> THANKS FOR THE LOVE GUYS STILL GOT LONG WAYS TO GO!!,BUT THATS A BAD AZZ LOCK UP U GOT IN THAT CUTTY:wow:


:yes:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

DJ Englewood said:


> hey i forgot who it was but there was a guy who made his caddy an ss and he had the gauge pod on the pillar i need to know which pods will fit i started to get the the one for the ss but i wanted to make sure
> 
> i wanna ad a temp gauge in my ss it has it and i hate that the caddy only has that temp light


this is what i'm talking about the gauges


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

BLUE OWL said:


> :ugh: MY LEFT REAR AXLE IS LEAKING ON THE CADDY:ugh:


where it leaking from, if by the wheel then its ur seal and probably ur bearing and axle shaft, 
i just went thru that.do it right the first time and replace the axle shaft bearing and seal


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*that hurts......*


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

94pimplac said:


> :thumbsup:
> THANKS FOR THE LOVE GUYS STILL GOT LONG WAYS TO GO!!,BUT THATS A BAD AZZ LOCK UP U GOT IN THAT CUTTY:wow:


Thanks .. wait till you see my caddi, gona have a nose bleed uffin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

sour diesel said:


> Thanks .. wait till you see my caddi, gona have a nose bleed uffin:


*PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPENED.......... :biggrin::biggrin:*


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

MISTER ED said:


> *PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPENED.......... :biggrin::biggrin:*


:nono: :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

DJ Englewood said:


> this is what i'm talking about the gauges


:wow::wow: HE CRASHED IT?!?!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

93brougham said:


> :wow::wow: HE CRASHED IT?!?!


*NO IT LOOKS LIKE THEY CRASHED HIM..... *


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

playboi13 said:


> where it leaking from, if by the wheel then its ur seal and probably ur bearing and axle shaft,
> i just went thru that.do it right the first time and replace the axle shaft bearing and seal


THANKS HOMIE WILL DO:yes:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

[/QUOTE]
HOLLY CRAP THAT SUCKS:chuck:


----------



## Z3dr0ck (Nov 6, 2009)

93brougham said:


> Lookin good bRO


Thanks bRO :thumbsup:


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Majestics Miami


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

93brougham said:


> :wow::wow: HE CRASHED IT?!?!


somebody hit it while his son was driving it


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

sour diesel said:


> Majestics Miami


*2 door...... :worship:*


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> Majestics Miami


:thumbsup::boink::naughty:CADDY BAD ASSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> Majestics Miami


:nicoderm::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

sour diesel said:


> Majestics Miami


:wow::yes::thumbsup:BAD ASS!!! OF COURSE A MAJESTICS RIDE!!! ALWAYS PUTTING IT DOWN!!!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> *NO IT LOOKS LIKE THEY CRASHED HIM..... *


yea true :thumbsdown: 



DJ Englewood said:


> somebody hit it while his son was driving it


Damn what a bad one i always liked that car.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

93brougham said:


> yea true :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn what a bad one i always liked that car.


* IM BUILDING ONE JUST LIKE IT *


----------



## 64ROllin (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## 64ROllin (Aug 9, 2009)

Just did the trunk!!!


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

64ROllin said:


>


 nice:thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

64ROllin said:


>


Looks good


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

MISTER ED said:


> * IM BUILDING ONE JUST LIKE IT *


:sprint:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> * IM BUILDING ONE JUST LIKE IT *


:0:0


----------



## 64ROllin (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanx.


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

94pimplac said:


>


Still lookin good paul.....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

for sale 94 fleet only 92 k miles everything working 








email [email protected] asking 4200 obo


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

94pimplac said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

sour diesel said:


> :sprint:





93brougham said:


> :0:0


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Theyre ok........ :thumbsup:



sour diesel said:


>





sour diesel said:


>





sour diesel said:


>





sour diesel said:


>


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

nice pics


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

94pimplac said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

ANYONE LOOKING FOR A LT1 AND TRANNY? GOT THE SET FOR SALE


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

pics from the Majestics picnic in chicago


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice pics


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

GOOD PICS FROM THE WINDY CITY


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

DJ Englewood said:


> pics from the Majestics picnic in chicago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

an import show this weekend where I took best lowrider, best paint and best of show beating all the import guys...Always feels great to go to an import show and beat them all at the end with a lowrider


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> an import show this weekend where I took best lowrider, best paint and best of show beating all the import guys...Always feels great to go to an import show and beat them all at the end with a lowrider


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> an import show this weekend where I took best lowrider, best paint and best of show beating all the import guys...Always feels great to go to an import show and beat them all at the end with a lowrider


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Dave what do you expect you the king of canada..... No for the super show buddy....


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> an import show this weekend where I took best lowrider, best paint and best of show beating all the import guys...Always feels great to go to an import show and beat them all at the end with a lowrider


the show was on sand?? :dunno:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

MISTER ED said:


> Dave what do you expect you the king of canada..... No for the super show buddy....


:yes: I second that!


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

BLUE OWL said:


> :biggrin:


:wow:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

What size coils are you guys running in the back? 1 tons, 2 tons 3 tons? :dunno:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Just wanted to share one of the Big Bodys that is featured in the Lowrider Coloring Book that I made. 
Its currently out for sale so get one for yourself or for your kids! :thumbsup:

More info on the book here: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showt...OLORING-BOOK**


















Heres the official trailer for the book:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Pic dis sat at a show in modesto


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

I know im late on this one but what the hell happen
the page the bakround or whatever


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Cadillac_Fleetwood said:


> I know im late on this one but what the hell happen
> the page the bakround or whatever


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

View attachment 331732
HERES THE WAY IT LOOKED AND THIS IS WHAT IM SLAPING UNDER IT NOW
View attachment 331731


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

MY OLD FLEETWOOD THE DAY IT CAME OUT ON (LEAN LIKE A CHOLO) VIDEO SOLD TO SOMEONE IN NEW MEXICO
View attachment 331733


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice looks good


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Blue94cady said:


> Pic dis sat at a show in modesto


:worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

Nasty said:


> What size coils are you guys running in the back? 1 tons, 2 tons 3 tons? :dunno:


anyone??? :dunno:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> :worship::worship::worship::worship:


Thanks mr ed so whats up weth u bro whats new in florida ?


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> an import show this weekend where I took best lowrider, best paint and best of show beating all the import guys...Always feels great to go to an import show and beat them all at the end with a lowrider


MAD Respect to the owner of this Big Body, Dave (President of Luxurious Montreal, Canada) Seen This beautiful ride in person, its a GREAT PIECE OF ART.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Congrat Big Dave, See you on the 16th of July for the lux/majestics BBQ in Toronto, Canada.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Blue94cady said:


> Thanks mr ed so whats up weth u bro whats new in florida ?


*SAME SHIT BRO JUST RIGHT NOW A LOT OF RAIN.......*


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

Blue94cady said:


> Pic dis sat at a show in modesto


:thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

FLEET~HOOD said:


> View attachment 331732
> HERES THE WAY IT LOOKED AND THIS IS WHAT IM SLAPING UNDER IT NOW
> View attachment 331731


who did the murals


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Blue94cady said:


> Pic dis sat at a show in modesto


SHE LOOKS GOOD:naughty:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

~JALISCO~ said:


> View attachment 332082





~JALISCO~ said:


> View attachment 332086
> View attachment 332085
> View attachment 332084
> View attachment 332087


*VERY NICE COMPADRE*


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

~JALISCO~ said:


> View attachment 332086
> View attachment 332085
> View attachment 332084
> View attachment 332087


 Sick ! :thumbsup:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

~JALISCO~ said:


> View attachment 332086
> View attachment 332085
> View attachment 332084
> View attachment 332087


bad ass!! :nicoderm:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> *VERY NICE COMPADRE*


thak you sir, hope it comes out decent, still got ways to go


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

refined93 said:


> bad ass!! :nicoderm:


gracias, its my 93 .


sour diesel said:


> Sick ! :thumbsup:


thanks! after the paint comes the suspension to be revamped


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

~JALISCO~ said:


> View attachment 332086
> View attachment 332085
> View attachment 332084
> View attachment 332087


Looking good, GoodTimer


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

~JALISCO~ said:


> View attachment 332086
> View attachment 332085
> View attachment 332084
> View attachment 332087


:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

BLUE OWL said:


> SHE LOOKS GOOD:naughty:


Thanks carnal


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

~JALISCO~ said:


> View attachment 332086
> View attachment 332085
> View attachment 332084
> View attachment 332087


Te estas aventando loko este chingon


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

anybody looking for one of these $200+shipping


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

FLEET~HOOD said:


> View attachment 331732
> HERES THE WAY IT LOOKED AND THIS IS WHAT IM SLAPING UNDER IT NOW
> View attachment 331731


 lookin good bro! wuz up with that booty kit hook me up
you keepin tint on her? i think it'll look better with out bro. jus a thought


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)

*Lac-of-Respect*
*Made You A Hater*


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

SOME TIMES ,,,WE TAKE FOR GRANTED WHAT WE HAVE...SOME THINGS ARENT SO IMPORTANT SOMETIMES...


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

PHOENIX PRIME C.C. said:


> View attachment 332679
> View attachment 332676
> View attachment 332677
> View attachment 332678
> ...



x2 is that your daughter homie


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

PHOENIX PRIME C.C. said:


> View attachment 332679
> View attachment 332676
> View attachment 332677
> View attachment 332678
> ...


 good point bro. Wish her nothing but the best. Hope she gets well soon.


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

PHOENIX PRIME C.C. said:


> View attachment 332679
> View attachment 332676
> View attachment 332677
> View attachment 332678
> ...


 Get well soon.


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

PHOENIX PRIME C.C. said:


> View attachment 332679
> View attachment 332676
> View attachment 332677
> View attachment 332678
> ...


 Best wishes from living it up cc!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Prayers for your daughter bro.....


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Look what i got


----------



## ImpSS (Jul 9, 2011)

I searched about 300 pages on this thread looking for pics of 93-96 Fleetwoods on larger wheels and their aren't that many. Is their a thread with Fleetwoods with 22"-24" wheels sitting stock or slightly lowered?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Check dubs and above


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Blue94cady said:


> Look what i got


Oooooooooooo yeah


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

ImpSS said:


> I searched about 300 pages on this thread looking for pics of 93-96 Fleetwoods on larger wheels and their aren't that many. Is their a thread with Fleetwoods with 22"-24" wheels sitting stock or slightly lowered?


:uh:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

ImpSS said:


> I searched about 300 pages on this thread looking for pics of 93-96 Fleetwoods on larger wheels and their aren't that many. Is their a thread with Fleetwoods with 22"-24" wheels sitting stock or slightly lowered?



Ok ill give you the only one i like......

]


----------



## ImpSS (Jul 9, 2011)

MISTER ED said:


> Ok ill give you the only one i like......
> 
> ]


Thanks, that's exactly the type of Fleetwood I'm looking for. Classy deep dish larger wheels, color matched. The billet grille is also my favorite aftermarket grille & the vehicle is very modern stream line looking.


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Year one of a 15 year build; I'll try and do something significant to the 'Lac every year until Jr turns 16 (he's 2), then I'll hand him the keys.


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

93brougham said:


> x2 is that your daughter homie


YA BRO ,, thats my little GIRL...She was diagnosed April 24th with leukemia 2 months b 4 her 13th b day.....long story short, she has a very rare type of chromosomes(DNA)..so thers is no match for a bone marrow transplant..I aint no expert, but what we found out, its something as simple as a mouth swab(dna) THAT CAN SAVE A LIFE..when people see or hear would you like to be a donar,,ITS Basicly a blood sample to see if they can help someone of any color age ect ect..THANKS FOR EVERY ONE FOR THERE THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS...


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

PHOENIX PRIME C.C. said:


> YA BRO ,, thats my little GIRL...She was diagnosed April 24th with leukemia 2 months b 4 her 13th b day.....long story short, she has a very rare type of chromosomes(DNA)..so thers is no match for a bone marrow transplant..I aint no expert, but what we found out, its something as simple as a mouth swab(dna) THAT CAN SAVE A LIFE..when people see or hear would you like to be a donar,,ITS Basicly a blood sample to see if they can help someone of any color age ect ect..THANKS FOR EVERY ONE FOR THERE THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS...


Ok just wanted to make sure homie, and im sorry to hear that. I hope she gets better, she will be in my prayers also.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

PHOENIX PRIME C.C. said:


> YA BRO ,, thats my little GIRL...She was diagnosed April 24th with leukemia 2 months b 4 her 13th b day.....long story short, she has a very rare type of chromosomes(DNA)..so thers is no match for a bone marrow transplant..I aint no expert, but what we found out, its something as simple as a mouth swab(dna) THAT CAN SAVE A LIFE..when people see or hear would you like to be a donar,,ITS Basicly a blood sample to see if they can help someone of any color age ect ect..THANKS FOR EVERY ONE FOR THERE THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS...



I feel you my family went thru the samething with my little cousin....


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

PHOENIX PRIME C.C. said:


> View attachment 332679
> View attachment 332676
> View attachment 332677
> View attachment 332678
> ...


homie i hope she gets better soon and my families thought's and prayers are with you and youre's.


----------



## ImpSS (Jul 9, 2011)

*Suicide Doors*

Any pics or threads on 93-96 Fleetwoods with suicide doors? I found these 2 pictures but no info on the car or the process.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

sour diesel said:


>


:biggrin:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

srt1 said:


> lookin good bro! wuz up with that booty kit hook me up
> you keepin tint on her? i think it'll look better with out bro. jus a thought


BOOTY KIT WILL GO ON THE CAR ALONG WITH THE DOGG HOUSE GRILL AND THE TINT IS JUST TO KEEP THE INTERIOR IN GOOD SHAPE WHILE IT SITS ONCE CAR IS FINISHED ALL THE WINDOWS WILL BE CLEANED UP


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

93brougham said:


> who did the murals


A GUY OUT IN LANCASTER CALIFORNIA HE REALLY GOT DOWN ON THEM


----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)

few things left b4 we hit the v-103 car and bike show


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*LOOK!N GOOD YOG!.......*


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

PHOENIX PRIME C.C. said:


> View attachment 332679
> View attachment 332676
> View attachment 332677
> View attachment 332678
> ...


Shes in my thoughts and prayers bro.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

Nasty said:


> What size coils are you guys running in the back? 1 tons, 2 tons 3 tons? :dunno:


Can anyone answer this for me?? :dunno: the back runs hella rough and damn near hits front bumper every time it hits a bump. For those of you that have lifted big bodies what size coils are you running in the back?

the front rides perfect but the back is rough as hell.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

FLEET~HOOD said:


> A GUY OUT IN LANCASTER CALIFORNIA HE REALLY GOT DOWN ON THEM


damn cause i need someone to do a mural on my trunk. i had a guy here but he moved to texas and i dunno about sending my trunk through ups or fedex or anycarrier for that matter after its been painted and wet sanded. i havent been able to find someone with that good detailed quality in miami


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

And you wont find him........


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Nasty said:


> Can anyone answer this for me?? :dunno: the back runs hella rough and damn near hits front bumper every time it hits a bump. For those of you that have lifted big bodies what size coils are you running in the back?
> 
> the front rides perfect but the back is rough as hell.


Yo bro what ton are you running now.? And how much are they cut? Bc no matter what its still gona ride like a lowrider. Ain't nobody in here got a smooth ride with juice.


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

93brougham said:


> damn cause i need someone to do a mural on my trunk. i had a guy here but he moved to texas and i dunno about sending my trunk through ups or fedex or anycarrier for that matter after its been painted and wet sanded. i havent been able to find someone with that good detailed quality in miami


 What about purple?


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

I GOT A STOCK GRILL FOR SALE AND OTHER ITEMS IN CASE ANYBODY IS INTRESTED??

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...twood-big-body-parts-sale-5.html#post14282731

uffin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Nasty said:


> Shes in my thoughts and prayers bro.


2x family is allway first


----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

yogis tire shop said:


>


 looking ggg :yes: homies


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

sour diesel said:


>


pm me everything you got for a big body


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

sour diesel said:


> I GOT A STOCK GRILL FOR SALE AND OTHER ITEMS IN CASE ANYBODY IS INTRESTED??
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...twood-big-body-parts-sale-5.html#post14282731
> 
> uffin:


pm me everything you got for a big body


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

this shit tripin ..... my bad for multiple posts


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

93brougham said:


> damn cause i need someone to do a mural on my trunk. i had a guy here but he moved to texas and i dunno about sending my trunk through ups or fedex or anycarrier for that matter after its been painted and wet sanded. i havent been able to find someone with that good detailed quality in miami


WE HAVE PLENTY OF GUYS HERE IN THE GREATER LOS ANGELES AREAS BUT I SUGEST YOU GET SOMEONE OUT IN MIAMI JUST TAKE YOUR TIME SEARCHING FOR SOMEONE GOOD CUS YOU RISKING ALOT SENDING IT OUTHERE MIGHT GET SCRATCHED BENT OR WHAT NOT YOU KNOW HOW THEY TREAT THEM BOXES WHEN YOU SHIPPING STUFF OUT SO I WOULDNT DO SUCK A BIG PEACE LIKE THAT


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

Ese Jay! Your ride is looking good, brotha. Cant wait to see it in person!


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

sour diesel said:


> Yo bro what ton are you running now.? And how much are they cut? Bc no matter what its still gona ride like a lowrider. Ain't nobody in here got a smooth ride with juice.


shit i think they are out of a s10. i think 2 or 2 1/2 tons. 2 turns cut out of it. my cutty has 1 tons and rides pretty good. yea that speed bump or pot hole is pretty rough. but ive rode in a few lefted big bodies and it was a lot better ride.

im dead ass serious when i say any lil bump has the back dancing around. 

i'll probaby change them out for a small size :dunno: its just crazy to me. never seen a juiced car ride that bad before.

just reminds me of cheech and chongs van exceot its a stiff bounce


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

FLEET~HOOD said:


> WE HAVE PLENTY OF GUYS HERE IN THE GREATER LOS ANGELES AREAS BUT I SUGEST YOU GET SOMEONE OUT IN MIAMI JUST TAKE YOUR TIME SEARCHING FOR SOMEONE GOOD CUS YOU RISKING ALOT SENDING IT OUTHERE MIGHT GET SCRATCHED BENT OR WHAT NOT YOU KNOW HOW THEY TREAT THEM BOXES WHEN YOU SHIPPING STUFF OUT SO I WOULDNT DO SUCK A BIG PEACE LIKE THAT


 Send it to fedex they takecare of your stuff pricey but Worth it!and For sure send it to the right guy some that has good feedback!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> And you wont find him........


***** dont say that  i need my trunk done whenever i get to it.



sour diesel said:


> What about purple?


this is what im looking for something like this























FLEET~HOOD said:


> WE HAVE PLENTY OF GUYS HERE IN THE GREATER LOS ANGELES AREAS BUT I SUGEST YOU GET SOMEONE OUT IN MIAMI JUST TAKE YOUR TIME SEARCHING FOR SOMEONE GOOD CUS *YOU RISKING ALOT SENDING IT OUTHERE MIGHT GET SCRATCHED BENT OR WHAT NOT YOU KNOW HOW THEY TREAT THEM BOXES WHEN YOU SHIPPING STUFF OUT* SO I WOULDNT DO SUCK A BIG PEACE LIKE THAT


yuuuuuuuuuup


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


sour diesel said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

ttt for the cadillac big bodies


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

i know I don't have a pic of my car here, but I'm trying to get my car ready so I can post pics.

I need help from my big body ridaz and who ever have tips for me.

I want to know if my pressured fuel line can be replaced by a regular fuel line with clamps on it, instead of the original parts. I need to know if the lines won't burst or disconnect on me when I'm rollin the streets... Let me know homies!

thanks


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Chicago-n said:


>


 looking good, fam.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Keep them Caddys coming


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

anyone got axle shafts.. mines the 8.5 rear end.. 
or whats the best rear end to put in a big body 93


----------



## Agent Orange (Dec 2, 2006)

Can anyone awnser me or does anyone know im still trying to figure out if a box chevy differencial will fit a big body....?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

few pics taken today before leaving to the Toronto Majestics/LuxuriouS bbq:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Hello King.... :wave:


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> few pics taken today before leaving to the Toronto Majestics/LuxuriouS bbq:


OK DAVE THANKS FOR WASHING THE CAR AND DONT FORGET TO WAX IT, ILL PICK IT UP LATER AND PUT GAS IN IT. LOL:thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship::wave::nicoderm::rimshot:


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

lilo said:


> i know I don't have a pic of my car here, but I'm trying to get my car ready so I can post pics.
> 
> I need help from my big body ridaz and who ever have tips for me.
> 
> ...


 regular fuel lines will work homie when i wrapped my frame on my 93 i ran all new fuel lines with clamps front to back!! check out regenal lowriders thread under chitown lowriders and go back a couple pages youll see my silver 93 fleetwood !


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> few pics taken today before leaving to the Toronto Majestics/LuxuriouS bbq:


very very nice homie a dream car rite there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

PHOENIX PRIME C.C. said:


> View attachment 332679
> View attachment 332676
> View attachment 332677
> View attachment 332678
> ...


 saludos de chicago homie our thoughts and prayers are with your family bro ! JESUS SANA !!!!


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> few pics taken today before leaving to the Toronto Majestics/LuxuriouS bbq:


SEE YOU tomorrow DAVE


PURA SANGRE said:


> regular fuel lines will work homie when i wrapped my frame on my 93 i ran all new fuel lines with clamps front to back!! check out regenal lowriders thread under chitown lowriders and go back a couple pages youll see my silver 93 fleetwood !


Thanks homie! It's appreciated, I'm gonna work on it today.

Respect:thumbsup:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> few pics taken today before leaving to the Toronto Majestics/LuxuriouS bbq:


I SEE U TALKIN TOO ME ON THE PHONE :biggrin: CAR IS CLEANED AND APPROVED TO KILL THE GAME IN TORONTO :thumbsup:


----------



## Agent Orange (Dec 2, 2006)

Agent Orange said:


> Can anyone awnser me or does anyone know im still trying to figure out if a box chevy differencial will fit a big body....?


???


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

:worship: :biggrin: :wave: 


LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> few pics taken today before leaving to the Toronto Majestics/LuxuriouS bbq:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> few pics taken today before leaving to the Toronto Majestics/LuxuriouS bbq:


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Z3dr0ck (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Nice Z!


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

My big body keep shutting down after driving it for at. Least 20 minutes the oil pressure and check engine lights come on before it shut down took it to some guys that know about cadillac he told me there was nothing wrong how can there be nothing wrong when it shuts down like that? Has any body on here had the same problem? If so what can I do to fix it? Thanks in. Advance


----------



## nhc601 (Jan 22, 2011)

Say homie u need new heads or head gaskets and then check ur thermostat and all ur cooler hoses and make sure they are not leaking cause thats wat was wrong with my lac


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

White Owl, fresh out


----------



## Z3dr0ck (Nov 6, 2009)

CadillacTom said:


> Nice Z!


Thanks bRO


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

pic of my ride at a cruise nite


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

SAVE THE DATE
SEPTEMBER 4TH 2011 IN SACRAMENTO 
FOR ARE ANNUAL EVENT MORE DETAILS TO COME BUT I WILL TELL U THIS IT GOING TO GO DOWN BIG TIME SO EVERY 1 MARK THEM CALENDARS CAUSE U DONT WANT TO MISS IT 
:thumbsup::thumbsup:
:yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MRDRIFTER626 said:


> My big body keep shutting down after driving it for at. Least 20 minutes the oil pressure and check engine lights come on before it shut down took it to some guys that know about cadillac he told me there was nothing wrong how can there be nothing wrong when it shuts down like that? Has any body on here had the same problem? If so what can I do to fix it? Thanks in. Advance





nhc601 said:


> Say homie u need new heads or head gaskets and then check ur thermostat and all ur cooler hoses and make sure they are not leaking cause thats wat was wrong with my lac


*THIS IS TRUE THIS HAPPENED TO MINE AND IT WAS CAUSED BY THE RADIATOR CRACKING SO MY CADDY WAS OVERHEATING AND IT ALSO TURNED OFF ON ME.....*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

DUKE said:


> White Owl, fresh out




*VERY NICE HOMIE.....*


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

New ok and chips







what u think?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*DAMN SHAGGY...............*:thumbsup:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

nhc601 said:


> Say homie u need new heads or head gaskets and then check ur thermostat and all ur cooler hoses and make sure they are not leaking cause thats wat was wrong with my lac


 Thanks homie gonna check that out


----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)

Z3dr0ck said:


> :thumbsup:real nice shot homie.........


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

I GOT A FRAME FOR A BIG BODY FOR SALE IT HAS ALL4 CORNERS REINFORCED AND BELLY REAL GOOD FRAME THE REASON I TOOK IT OFF MY CADI IS BECAUSE WE DID A FULL FRAME OVER AT HOW HIGH HYDROS SO I DONT HAVE NO USE FOR THIS FRAME NOW TROW ME SOME OFFERS AND COME PICK IT UP


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> *DAMN SHAGGY...............*:thumbsup:


Thanks mr ed


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Z3dr0ck said:


> Thanks bRO


nice pic


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

DUKE said:


> White Owl, fresh out


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

BLUE OWL said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:





MISTER ED said:


> *VERY NICE HOMIE.....*


 Thanks its nice to be rollin


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

SO NOW WE HAVE A WHITE OWL AND BLUE OWL.....


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

MRDRIFTER626 said:


> My big body keep shutting down after driving it for at. Least 20 minutes the oil pressure and check engine lights come on before it shut down took it to some guys that know about cadillac he told me there was nothing wrong how can there be nothing wrong when it shuts down like that? Has any body on here had the same problem? If so what can I do to fix it? Thanks in. Advance


check to see if its overheating. also check the codes. Hold down the off and warmer button for 5 seconds to access the onboard diagnostics, check the codes under 00 01 02 03 and 04 and report any codes. Under 08 watch the temperature and make sure it stays below 200. If its overheating above that make sure the fans are coming on. If they are not then a fan relay or fuse or fan motor is bad. Or the temp sensor on the water pump is bad, unplug it while the car is running and both fans should turn on.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

i need some help! i just tool the vinyl top of the caddy im going with a hard top look but im wondering what i need to put around the back window and where can i get it and also how the hell do i take off the glue from the top ?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

WICKEDKUSTOMS said:


> i need some help! i just tool the vinyl top of the caddy im going with a hard top look but im wondering what i need to put around the back window and where can i get it and also how the hell do i take off the glue from the top ?


you have to find a baldy fleet in a junkyard. The glass came with the rubber trim attached to it on the baldys. Search car-part.com for back glass on a baldy fleetwood near you.


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## KLASSICK C.C. (Dec 11, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Z3dr0ck said:


>


SICK :thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

DUKE said:


> White Owl, fresh out


:wow: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> SO NOW WE HAVE A WHITE OWL AND BLUE OWL.....


IT'S A OWL INVASION :machinegun:WHATS NEW CARNAL:biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

BLUE OWL said:


> IT'S A OWL INVASION :machinegun:WHATS NEW CARNAL:biggrin:


*NOTHING MUCH BRO SAME OL' SAME OL'.... YOU KNOW SAME SHIT DIFFERENT DAY.....*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

sour diesel said:


>




thats it right there.... calm and collective.....


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

can u get the seal from a dealer or a glass installer ? i also need to know for my next project if i don't buy a baldy.:around:uffin:


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

CoupeDTS said:


> you have to find a baldy fleet in a junkyard. The glass came with the rubber trim attached to it on the baldys. Search car-part.com for back glass on a baldy fleetwood near you.


 ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ my bad


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

sour diesel said:


>


For some reason I've always hated seeing cars lifted up to fit big rims on them but I've always likes a car with small spokes locked up.I wonder why because this is higher then you'd lift one to put 24's on it but still it looks a lot better.


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

DUKE said:


> White Owl, fresh out


Dis a Bad One Very Clean and well done


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

FUCQH8RS said:


> Dis a Bad One Very Clean and well done



*thats how eventually i want mines......*


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

CoupeDTS said:


> you have to find a baldy fleet in a junkyard. The glass came with the rubber trim attached to it on the baldys. Search car-part.com for back glass on a baldy fleetwood near you.


Thanks for the info i found it on this site Cadillac King Dismantler in San Fernando CA


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

DJ Englewood said:


> pic of my ride at a cruise nite


 dam badass pic!!!!!!hit me up at the next show bro PURA SANGRE


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

FUCQH8RS said:


> Dis a Bad One Very Clean and well done


 Thanks Bro


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

uffin:


MISTER ED said:


> SO NOW WE HAVE A WHITE OWL AND BLUE OWL.....


uffin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> *NOTHING MUCH BRO SAME OL' SAME OL'.... YOU KNOW SAME SHIT DIFFERENT DAY.....*


COOL BRO:biggrin:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

PHOENIX PRIME C.C. said:


> View attachment 332679
> View attachment 332676
> View attachment 332677
> View attachment 332678
> ...


GOD BLESS YOU AND YOUR FAMILLY HOMIE


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

sour diesel said:


>


dam:wow: that bitch got some lift in the ass


----------



## siio (Mar 25, 2010)

is mine !








this is my setup but on the pic is not finish


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

sour diesel said:


>


I was knocked the fuck out!!! :roflmao:


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

What kind of rear end is that a 9in ?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

63 VERT said:


> What kind of rear end is that a 9in ?



yea he has a ford rearend..... well not him his caddy :rofl:


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

Lol I have one for my impala. just trying to find out if the width is the same as impala .


----------



## onone (Oct 18, 2009)

*pulled out the lacs*


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

onone said:


> View attachment 338459
> View attachment 338460
> View attachment 338461
> View attachment 338462
> View attachment 338463


nice homie!!!!! heres mine 2 wks ago at the majestics picnic chicago alex from majestics on the switch!!






​


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## onone (Oct 18, 2009)

PURA SANGRE said:


> nice homie!!!!! heres mine 2 wks ago at the majestics picnic chicago alex from majestics on the switch!!
> View attachment 338477
> ​


sick how many inches where you gettin


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

onone said:


> sick how many inches where you gettin


 dont kno bro prob high 40s or lo 50s ive had that fleetwood for 15 years the set up is over 10 years old!!!! and i drive it to every show or picnic:thumbsup:


----------



## onone (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

those are some badass caddys bro luvin the leafing on them:thumbsup:


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

heres mine again


----------



## onone (Oct 18, 2009)

PURA SANGRE said:


> heres mine again
> View attachment 338528
> View attachment 338530
> View attachment 338531
> View attachment 338532


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

63 VERT said:


> What kind of rear end is that a 9in ?


Yeah Homie! I got a 9 under there! Mine was pretty big! I had to shortin the hell out of it!


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

nice homie!!!!! heres mine 2 wks ago at the majestics picnic chicago alex from majestics on the switch!!​











NICE PIC :thumbsup:


----------



## TUKINSTANG (Sep 19, 2003)

JINXED32 said:


> nice homie!!!!! heres mine 2 wks ago at the majestics picnic chicago alex from majestics on the switch!!​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THIS THING IS SICK NICE WORK HOMIE!!!!


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


JINXED32 said:


> nice homie!!!!! heres mine 2 wks ago at the majestics picnic chicago alex from majestics on the switch!!​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: SICK


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

PURA SANGRE said:


> dont kno bro prob high 40s or lo 50s ive had that fleetwood for 15 years the set up is over 10 years old!!!! and i drive it to every show or picnic:thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

BLUE OWL said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


 thanks homies!:biggrin:


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

lilo said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> :thumbsup: SICK


 thanks bro:biggrin:


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

TUKINSTANG said:


> THIS THING IS SICK NICE WORK HOMIE!!!!


 thanks bro!:biggrin:


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

JINXED32 said:


> nice homie!!!!! heres mine 2 wks ago at the majestics picnic chicago alex from majestics on the switch!!​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks bro!:biggrin:


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

ElRody23 said:


>


 super nice!!!!!!i need a toy lac like that one!!1


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

ElRody23 said:


>


*BAD ASS*



PURA SANGRE said:


> super nice!!!!!!i need a toy lac like that one!!1



HIT UP THE HOMIE SASISNEROS HE DOES THEM....


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> *BAD ASS*HIT UP THE HOMIE SASISNEROS HE DOES THEM....


 Thanks Yes sr sisneros does some good work!!!


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

Lac-of-Respect said:


> Yeah Homie! I got a 9 under there! Mine was pretty big! I had to shortin the hell out of it!


 Do you know what the width was that you ended up with I'm trying to find the perfect fit ? Thanks


----------



## luxurysport87 (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

luxurysport87 said:


> View attachment 339143
> View attachment 339144
> View attachment 339146


 nice!!!!!!!!french antttenas something i want to do


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

63 VERT said:


> Do you know what the width was that you ended up with I'm trying to find the perfect fit ? Thanks


Mine came out of a truck! I dont remember the cut size? I rhink I cut it 1.5 on each side shorter than factory!


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

Ok thanks


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

ANYBODY WANT A LUGGAGE RACK FOR THER TRUNK :dunno: IT CAME OFF A 94 FLEETWOOD


----------



## siio (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

PURA SANGRE said:


> View attachment 339020



NICE PUMPS :thumbsup:


----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)

here is mine from ATL them cadillac rider talking shit i got ya


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


yogis tire shop said:


> here is mine from ATL them cadillac rider talking shit i got ya


----------



## siio (Mar 25, 2010)

no photoshop on the pic just wax !! the car look like a mirror this is the original paint


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

JINXED32 said:


> NICE PUMPS :thumbsup:


 thanks bro...


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

siio said:


> no photoshop on the pic just wax !! the car look like a mirror this is the original paint


SOOPER CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

siio said:


> no photoshop on the pic just wax !! the car look like a mirror this is the original paint


 very nice 93!!!!!!! perfect canvas for some crazy silverleaf and pinstripe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## luxurysport87 (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## luxurysport87 (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

sour diesel said:


> ANYBODY WANT A LUGGAGE RACK FOR THER TRUNK :dunno: IT CAME OFF A 94 FLEETWOOD


 Anybody from texas???? :dunno: you know you want it .... lol


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)




----------



## Z3dr0ck (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

nice caddys bro!!!!


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Z3dr0ck said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

........................
................................
.........................................


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

sour diesel said:


> Anybody from texas???? :dunno: you know you want it .... lol




:roflmao:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

HOMIE GETS DOWN THESE HE MADE FOR ME......


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

luxurysport87 said:


> View attachment 339831


NICE:thumbsup:


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

Z3dr0ck said:


>


 Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


sour diesel said:


> ........................
> ................................
> .........................................
> 
> ...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

My fleet at the LuxuriouS/Majestics Toronto bbq this weekend:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

DUKE said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> sour diesel said:
> ...


----------



## siio (Mar 25, 2010)

somebody know th best place to order a pillar post for my 93 fleet


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

siio said:


> somebody know th best place to order a pillar post for my 93 fleet


do you need the b pillars? i got some for sale


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Im gettin my big body comin real sooooon


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Cut N 3's said:


> Im gettin my big body comin real sooooon


:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Cut N 3's said:


> Im gettin my big body comin real sooooon


:worship:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

siio said:


> somebody know th best place to order a pillar post for my 93 fleet


told you Sylvio, go on ebay man


----------



## siio (Mar 25, 2010)

ya but i'm scared to get a cheap one... i take it from myluxuryride.com ... hope is a good move


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

$4,800 OBO


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> My fleet at the LuxuriouS/Majestics Toronto bbq this weekend:


BAD ASS:worship::worship:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

PURA SANGRE said:


> dam badass pic!!!!!!hit me up at the next show bro PURA SANGRE


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> My fleet at the LuxuriouS/Majestics Toronto bbq this weekend:


As Ususal, The Fleet Looks Great Dave:thumbsup:


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

Very nice fleetwoods....


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

MR.GM84 said:


> 93-96 FLEETWOOD WINDOW REGULATOR CLIPS REPLACE YOUR OLD WORN OR BROKEN ONES THAT YOU CANT BUY FROM THE DEALER
> 5.00 EACH WITH FREE SHIPPING
> 
> 
> ...


 Big Thanks to Mike for hooking it up,just fixed my back window with these Clips, grab em while you can.:thumbsup:


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

TTT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

sour diesel said:


> :thumbsup:


Whats good Sour Diesel, wait to u see what club its reppin:nicoderm:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

sour diesel said:


> Anybody from texas???? :dunno: you know you want it .... lol


:nono::nosad: hell Them slab riders would if they wasn't puttin da 6th wheel in da trunk poken out with them swanger wheels:thumbsdown:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

DJ Englewood said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Cut N 3's said:


> Whats good Sour Diesel, wait to u see what club  its reppin:nicoderm:


 :thumbsup: THE BIG M ...... :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

sour diesel said:


> :thumbsup: THE BIG M ...... :biggrin:


Big Texas from the streets to da shows


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Look wat im geting down now a steering wheel its geting all engave now  what u think ?


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Its going to look like my grill 







nice!!!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Blue94cady said:


> Look wat im geting down now a steering wheel its geting all engave now  what u think ?


:thumbsup:


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

TTT for the big body fam. 

And homie with the steering wheel that's bad ass can't wait till its done.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Blue94cady said:


> Look wat im geting down now a steering wheel its geting all engave now  what u think ?




*I THOUGHT YOU SAID IT WAS FOR MY EYES ONLY.......*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

DJ Englewood said:


>


good mijitos :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> *I THOUGHT YOU SAID IT WAS FOR MY EYES ONLY.......[/*


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

I had to do it lol


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

heres my steering wheel


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

My 96 fleetwood is almost done getting painted just needs to get sanded down then buffed


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

pits n lowriders said:


> heres my steering wheel


 Hey homie what adapter did you put on that steering wheel and where did u get it at? Did u have to make any kind of cutting of modification for it to fit? Thanks let me know. But I'm tryin to put a chrome one is yours chrome??


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

a lil project I'm working on thanks to sasisneros!!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> *I THOUGHT YOU SAID IT WAS FOR MY EYES ONLY.......*


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 96azteca_gold (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## 96azteca_gold (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

96azteca_gold said:


> View attachment 342521
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking Good Who did the murals?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

93brougham said:


> Looking Good Who did the murals?



*ALOT OF QUESTIONS ON MURALS.... WONDER WHAT YOU GOT COMING.....*


----------



## 96azteca_gold (Oct 15, 2009)

diamond in the rough guy out of houston. Trino


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

96azteca_gold said:


> diamond in the rough guy out of houston. Trino


i keep hearin he's hard to get a hold of. i've seen his work up close on ur car and some of the others, GOOD WORK


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

96azteca_gold said:


> View attachment 342521
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

I HAVE A 1/2 SHELLTOP WITH ALL THE TRIMS I'M LOOKING TO TRADE ANBODY THAT HAS A 1/4 SHELL.... ANYBODY INTRESTED??


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> *ALOT OF QUESTIONS ON MURALS.... WONDER WHAT YOU GOT COMING.....*


you know whos coming its been in the sig :cheesy: but na ive always wanted to do a mural on my trunk ive told alot of people until recently i didnt have a problem with it cause i was gonna do it with cholo "chulows" homeboy but he moved to TX i believe. Anyway im seeing my options incase i have to send it in a pallet all compressed and protected cause i cant find anyone locally with that quality. Anyway im trying to find out info for whenever the trunk starts to get worked on i know where to take it hopefully i find something soon


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

93brougham said:


> you know whos coming its been in the sig :cheesy: but na ive always wanted to do a mural on my trunk ive told alot of people until recently i didnt have a problem with it cause i was gonna do it with cholo "chulows" homeboy but he moved to TX i believe. Anyway im seeing my options incase i have to send it in a pallet all compressed and protected cause i cant find anyone locally with that quality. Anyway im trying to find out info for whenever the trunk starts to get worked on i know where to take it hopefully i find something soon



:yes:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

sour diesel said:


> I HAVE A 1/2 SHELLTOP WITH ALL THE TRIMS I'M LOOKING TO TRADE ANBODY THAT HAS A 1/4 SHELL.... ANYBODY INTRESTED??


ANYBODY HAVE A QUARTER SHELL WANA TRADE?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

96azteca_gold said:


> View attachment 342521
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAM SIX 6 X 9'S! HOW DOES THAT SOUND?


----------



## Z3dr0ck (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> HOMIE GETS DOWN THESE HE MADE FOR ME......


How big are they I want one.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

WhiteChocolate said:


> How big are they I want one.


THEY THE SMALL HOT WHEELS LOOKING CARS....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Ok i know i have put thes to the side for to long.so many other things have came up but im going to start offering these first to see how they do before i do other designs.Please let me know if your interested. 
They will be cut out of stainless so that they can be polished up like chrome..
pm me for a price


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Z3dr0ck said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

Z3dr0ck said:


>


I've always wanted to see Hitsville in person, now I want to see it in person with my BigBody....awesome pic uffin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

Anybody have a passenger side headlight????


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-vehicle-parts/305671-93-96-fleetwood-big-body-parts-sale.html

UPDATED


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-vehicle-parts/305671-93-96-fleetwood-big-body-parts-sale.html
> 
> UPDATED


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*^^^^^^^^^^
BAD ASS BRO...... *


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

Z3dr0ck said:


>


nice pics, thats it F-it Im juicing mine!


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

irma806 said:


> View attachment 344010


 Clean as fuck. :thumbsup:


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

MISTER ED said:


> *^^^^^^^^^^
> BAD ASS BRO...... *





sour diesel said:


> Clean as fuck. :thumbsup:


thank u gentelman :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Z3dr0ck said:


>


badass pics!!!


----------



## COCONUT (Feb 19, 2011)

HERES MY 95 LAC


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

COCONUT said:


> View attachment 344270
> View attachment 344271
> View attachment 344274
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: sick


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

Seen this in LA this past weekend, CLEAN


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

irma806 said:


> View attachment 344010


Seen this in LA this past weekend, CLEAN


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

COCONUT said:


> View attachment 344270
> View attachment 344271
> View attachment 344274
> HERES MY 95 LAC


 :thumbsup:


----------



## COCONUT (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## COCONUT (Feb 19, 2011)

sum more pics of my 95 LAC


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> Clean as fuck. :thumbsup:


Thank You! I just wiped!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

*R.I.P
*























































































There u go


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

93brougham said:


> *R.I.P
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow:nosad:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

lilo said:


> wow:nosad:


yup what a shame it was clean too and had nothing wrong with it everything worked perfect.


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

93brougham said:


> yup what a shame it was clean too and had nothing wrong with it everything worked perfect.


SAD!... it's hard to find clean ones nowadays.

Why don't u get another clean one and use this one for parts, you would probably end up with a sick ride


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

lilo said:


> SAD!... it's hard to find clean ones nowadays.
> 
> Why don't u get another clean one and use this one for parts, you would probably end up with a sick ride


If i want the insurance to pay me im sure i wont be able to take parts off but if i can i will part it besides this was just my daily i have my 93 which is my low low :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

93brougham said:


> If i want the insurance to pay me im sure i wont be able to take parts off but if i can i will part it besides this was just my daily i have my 93 which is my low low :biggrin:



*THAT WE ARE PATIENTLY WAITING ON......*


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

93brougham said:


> If i want the insurance to pay me im sure i wont be able to take parts off but if i can i will part it besides this was just my daily i have my 93 which is my low low :biggrin:


so what's the plans, are you gonna part it, or let the insurance pay you? Regardless, as you said, you still have your lo lo:thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Lac-of-Respect said:


> Thank You! I just wiped!!! :biggrin:


 Lmfao


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

lilo said:


> so what's the plans, are you gonna part it, or let the insurance pay you? Regardless, as you said, you still have your lo lo:thumbsup:


Well i gotta let the insurance appraise it first then i can part it so ima have a shelltop and lt1 engine with tranny for sale plus w/e else


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

93brougham said:


> *R.I.P
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for pass headlight mirrors and top!?!?!


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

mr colors said:


> View attachment 344010


SHE LOOKING GOOD HOMIE:naughty:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

COCONUT said:


> sum more pics of my 95 LAC


NICE:worship:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*i need a favor i changed my fuel pump and now the car still wont turn on theres no gas coming to the front, someone told me check the relay but i cant find it where is it exactly...thanks*


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

^^^^^^^^ you need the excorsist ^^^^^^^^


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

MISTER ED said:


> *i need a favor i changed my fuel pump and now the car still wont turn on theres no gas coming to the front, someone told me check the relay but i cant find it where is it exactly...thanks*


THE RELAY IS ON YOUR PASANGER SIDE FIREWALL OR ON THE WHEEL WELL JUST OPEN THE HOOD AND YOULL FIND IT ON TOP OF THE WHEEL WELL OR BOLTED ON THE FIRE WALL


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

the hood needed a couple more coats of clear, moldings got based a different color and cleared to replace the previous marblizing. some quickstyle wipedown on the chrome and should look half way decent


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

~JALISCO~ said:


> the hood needed a couple more coats of clear, moldings got based a different color and cleared to replace the previous marblizing. some quickstyle wipedown on the chrome and should look half way decent


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

~JALISCO~ said:


> the hood needed a couple more coats of clear, moldings got based a different color and cleared to replace the previous marblizing. some quickstyle wipedown on the chrome and should look half way decent


:nicoderm:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

FLEET~HOOD said:


> THE RELAY IS ON YOUR PASANGER SIDE FIREWALL OR ON THE WHEEL WELL JUST OPEN THE HOOD AND YOULL FIND IT ON TOP OF THE WHEEL WELL OR BOLTED ON THE FIRE WALL












*if its this one its not in there..... only the fuse is and its ok..*


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

What does the pass key fault light mean... the light has been on since I bought my 96...also my fuel guage stays on full what do I need to replace to get it working again


----------



## kindo (Mar 30, 2010)

MISTER ED said:


> *if its this one its not in there..... only the fuse is and its ok..*


 LOOK AT THE PIC RIGHT BELOW THE BOX IS A GREEN RELAY THERE SHOULD BE ABOUT THREE OR FOUR OF THE


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

ROCK OUT said:


> how much for pass headlight mirrors and top!?!?!


PM'd


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

MISTER ED said:


> *if its this one its not in there..... only the fuse is and its ok..*


look behind that fuse box there should be *one* relay mounted to a stud on the firewall that is your fuel pump relay.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

kindo said:


> LOOK AT THE PIC RIGHT BELOW THE BOX IS A GREEN RELAY THERE SHOULD BE ABOUT THREE OR FOUR OF THE





WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> look behind that fuse box there should be *one* relay mounted to a stud on the firewall that is your fuel pump relay.



*THANK YOU GENTLEMEN......... :thumbsup:*


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

*FOR SALE:
UPPERS EXTENDED 1 1/2 FULLY REINFORCED AND MOLDED
LOWERS FULLY REINFORCED AND MOLDED
NEW BUSHING UPPER AND LOWER (NAPA)
FIT GM B-BODY
PM FOR PRICING*


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

I MIGHT BE SELLING PARTS OFF OF MY BIGBODY (AS SOON AS THE INS. COMPANY COMES TO APPRAISE IT) IF ANYONE NEEDS ANY PARTS LET ME KNOW. I HAVE THE ENGINE AND TRANNY PENDING SALE. THE ACCELERATION CABLE,FRONT LICENSE PLATE BRACKET, AND BRACKET TO HOLD GRILL ALSO PENDING. STILL GOT THE SHELLTOP AND ANYTHING ELSE ANYONE MIGHT WANT PM ME THANKS :rimshot:​


----------



## chevy214d (May 24, 2011)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> few pics taken today before leaving to the Toronto Majestics/LuxuriouS bbq:


daaaaamn thats sick ass paint job homie


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

sour diesel said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:





Cut N 3's said:


> :nicoderm:


thanks gents, all day cutting , and rubbing today to get this thang buffed and assembled soon, aint hit the streets in 2 years


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

Anyone have a clean set of emblems for sale?


----------



## .:Vato Loco:. (Oct 5, 2006)

i know its not the best out their. but what do you guys think about it?


----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)

* WHAT UP HOMIES THIS IS MY DAILY DRIVER. TWO PUMPS 4 BATTERIES 2 15S / 1=4000 WATT AMP/1 = 1000 WATT FOR THE MIDS AND HIGHS. SYSTEM AND SWITCHES REPING THE 210 / MUCH LOVE FROM SOUTHSIDE LIFESTYLES CAR CLUB.:thumbsup:*


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

RAIDERSEQUAL said:


> Anyone have a clean set of emblems for sale?


 I got a bunch.. pm me


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

*CLEAR TAIL LIGHTS*


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

BrandonMajestics said:


> *CLEAR TAIL LIGHTS*


 LOOKS GOOD LIL HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

BrandonMajestics said:


> *CLEAR TAIL LIGHTS*


:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

sour diesel said:


>




*DAMN BRIAN NOTHING BUT BLING BLING*


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

sour diesel said:


>


Damn Diesel Going back together


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


>


FOR YOUR CADDY


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

MISTER ED said:


> *DAMN BRIAN NOTHING BUT BLING BLING*


 :biggrin: yezzir


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> What does the pass key fault light mean... the light has been on since I bought my 96...also my fuel guage stays on full what do I need to replace to get it working again


 Any advice fellas?


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Any body got the emblem that says fleetwood for the front door rockers...and anybody got any gold emblems trunk lock cover and hood ornaments they wanna trade for chrome or sell?


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

DUKE said:


> Damn Diesel Going back together


 :biggrin: I wish..... I still got to paint the car, frame, and belly uffin:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

sour diesel said:


>


 Did you get those dipped in chrome or are they just polished? Either way looks real good homie


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

BLUE OWL said:


> FOR YOUR CADDY


 :biggrin: yea homie. Hopefully I will be on ur level one day. :thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> Any advice fellas?


 Its the little micro chip in the key.. ur gona need a new key cut eventually


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> Did you get those dipped in chrome or are they just polished? Either way looks real good homie


 Thanks bro! Just a case of beer and a whole lot of elbow grease. :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*yea more beer than elbow grease i bet................ *


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> *if its this one its not in there..... only the fuse is and its ok..*


theres a red wire that goes to nothing by that fuel pump relay, run 12v to that wire and its a direct wire to the fuel pump. if that doesnt turn the fuel pump on its the pump is the problem and if it does turn the pump on then its the relay.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> Any advice fellas?


you need a new sending unit. check rockauto.com for the best price.


----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)

sour diesel said:


> Its the little micro chip in the key.. ur gona need a new key cut eventually


 I HAVE THAT PROBLEM TOO MINE WONT START SOMETIMES AND I GOT A NEW KEY TOO. MY CHIP WAS WORN OUT. SOMETIMES I HAVE TO WAIT TILL THE LIGHT RESETS TO START MY CAR AND THATS WITH THE NEW KEY.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

http://myweb.accessus.net/~090/cfb-tech.html
programming a new key


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

CoupeDTS said:


> theres a red wire that goes to nothing by that fuel pump relay, run 12v to that wire and its a direct wire to the fuel pump. if that doesnt turn the fuel pump on its the pump is the problem and if it does turn the pump on then its the relay.


*THANX I HOPE ITS THE RELAY THAT WENT OUT CUZ I JUST PUT A NEW PUMP*


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> *THANX I HOPE ITS THE RELAY THAT WENT OUT CUZ I JUST PUT A NEW PUMP*


did you change the wiring harness on the pump? They burnup alot. Airtex makes one for $10 but they are wired backwards you have to watch the wiring on it.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

CoupeDTS said:


> did you change the wiring harness on the pump? They burnup alot. Airtex makes one for $10 but they are wired backwards you have to watch the wiring on it.


*OK ILL CHECK ON THAT... GOOD LOOKING OUT....*


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

southside95 said:


> I HAVE THAT PROBLEM TOO MINE WONT START SOMETIMES AND I GOT A NEW KEY TOO. MY CHIP WAS WORN OUT. SOMETIMES I HAVE TO WAIT TILL THE LIGHT RESETS TO START MY CAR AND THATS WITH THE NEW KEY.


you can bypass the chip by putting a resistor before the ignition


----------



## 94fleet riden daily (Aug 12, 2011)

Made You A Hater said:


> selling my big body


 I got hood money now homie .. U owner it before?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*WOW BUDDY YOU WENT BACK, HE WAS THE SECOND OWNER.... POST PICS WHEN YOU CAN I LIKE THAT CADDY........*


----------



## 94fleet riden daily (Aug 12, 2011)

MISTER ED said:


> *WOW BUDDY YOU WENT BACK, HE WAS THE SECOND OWNER.... POST PICS WHEN YOU CAN I LIKE THAT CADDY........*


 Ya i been doin sum work getin more chrome under n fina get trunk done.. Ima change d paint Soon .. How do i load pics? My homie got everyday drama i dk if u kno that fleet?


----------



## 94fleet riden daily (Aug 12, 2011)

Im new to This cant work it yet? I cant loAd pics from My Cell....


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

94fleet riden daily said:


> Ya i been doin sum work getin more chrome under n fina get trunk done.. Ima change d paint Soon .. How do i load pics? My homie got everyday drama i dk if u kno that fleet?


 Yooooo you wana trade that quarter 1/4 shell top for a 1/2 shell top with all the peices? Change it up a bit?


----------



## 94fleet riden daily (Aug 12, 2011)

Ña thanks thow


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

1994 Cadillac For Sale Call Jimdog @ 805-409-5330


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> What does the pass key fault light mean... the light has been on since I bought my 96...also my fuel guage stays on full what do I need to replace to get it working again


I had the same problem with my car that light stayed on until it jus would not start.The bypass with the resistor did not work either.
I hate to be the bad news bearer but,eventually your computer is gonna get so tired of fighting the stress of being confused some of the boards and capacitors will burn up.I had to get a new ignition,a new set of keys that don't come with the ignition and a BCM module which is located in your trunk left of the spare tire.Hopefully you can get away with another way....it cost me$1000 pesos at the dealer.


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

you saling these..????????????????/


sour diesel said:


>


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

disregard....lol just seen the rest of the comments....


ray-13 said:


> you saling these..????????????????/


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

FUCQH8RS said:


> I had the same problem with my car that light stayed on until it jus would not start.The bypass with the resistor did not work either.
> I hate to be the bad news bearer but,eventually your computer is gonna get so tired of fighting the stress of being confused some of the boards and capacitors will burn up.I had to get a new ignition,a new set of keys that don't come with the ignition and a BCM module which is located in your trunk left of the spare tire.Hopefully you can get away with another way....it cost me$1000 pesos at the dealer.


i replaced the bcm already still stays on....i guess im gonna try ordering a new key


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## S.O.S._903 (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

94fleet riden daily said:


> Ya i been doin sum work getin more chrome under n fina get trunk done.. Ima change d paint Soon .. How do i load pics? My homie got everyday drama i dk if u kno that fleet?


 Post some pics of everyday drama that's my brothers old fleetwood and also he had hood money to


----------



## 94fleet riden daily (Aug 12, 2011)

green ice said:


> Post some pics of everyday drama that's my brothers old fleetwood and also he had hood money to


 I ain't been able to w my cell but I'll get dem later


----------



## 94fleet riden daily (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

94fleet riden daily said:


> I got hood money now homie .. U owner it before?





MISTER ED said:


> *WOW BUDDY YOU WENT BACK, HE WAS THE SECOND OWNER.... POST PICS WHEN YOU CAN I LIKE THAT CADDY........*





94fleet riden daily said:


> Ya i been doin sum work getin more chrome under n fina get trunk done.. Ima change d paint Soon .. How do i load pics? My homie got everyday drama i dk if u kno that fleet?


The very first owner of HOOD MONEY is here in Austin, Gab, he's also da one who did that paint job dats on it now

































N Then da homies in Florida did some changes























 one of my favites


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

anybody have the milage on their car trip out? i bought a car and the milage would change number changing fast and sometimes it said error after a while itd go back to normal and it actually counted the miles u traveled, any ideas? is there a way they coulda changed the milage?


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*:thumbsup:*


----------



## NINETYSEXLAC (Nov 12, 2008)

any 1 in so. cali want 2 buy a complete disc rear end for their big body? asking $350 o.b.o located in the i.e.


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

dukecityrider said:


>


 :thumbsup: Anymore pics of the interior??


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

i got a 96 brougham rear end minus the axle shafts in mesa AZ.. make an offer and take it.


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Ghost town :sprint:


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

TTT !!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

sour diesel said:


> Ghost town :sprint:



:yessad:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> :yessad:


hows that fuel pump situation?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

CoupeDTS said:


> hows that fuel pump situation?


Tried everything you told me and i guess the wiring went bad.... Going to change it this weekend....hopefully


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

Ruben's "County Blues" will be out soon

















~STYLISTICS I.E.~


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> Ruben's "County Blues" will be out soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> Ruben's "County Blues" will be out soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ANYMORE PICS ? :wow:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## TUKINSTANG (Sep 19, 2003)

javib760 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

dukecityrider said:


>


:thumbsup:



RAGHOUSE75 said:


> Ruben's "County Blues" will be out soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:



javib760 said:


>


:thumbsup: Any pics of the interior?


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

Bad ass rides! :thumbsup:


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

Clean rides.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

ROCK OUT said:


> anybody have the milage on their car trip out? i bought a car and the milage would change number changing fast and sometimes it said error after a while itd go back to normal and it actually counted the miles u traveled, any ideas? is there a way they coulda changed the milage?


My old 94 Fleetwood use to do the same thing but I had a few electrical problems with that car like when I turned my hazard lights on smoke would come from the steering coloum & my heat/ac controls would go crazy just like the rest of the stuff on the dash every once & a while.


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:



RAGHOUSE75 said:


> Ruben's "County Blues" will be out soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

javib760 said:


>


:nicoderm:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## FLEETWOOD ON 3 (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## Shortdog93 (Jun 2, 2008)

cadillac cruise / santa barbara, ca / sunday aug 28


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Anyone looking for a Hotwheels Replica of their Caddi, let me know!!
I can paint to match any car.
PM me for details


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

those ones on the bottom are nice.....


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> those ones on the bottom are nice.....


:thumbsup: Glad you like them homie!!


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

my wifes lac still being built in atlanta


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Damn thats nice


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

FLEETWOOD ON 3 said:


> View attachment 351399
> View attachment 351400


NICE


----------



## FLEETWOOD ON 3 (Aug 19, 2011)

thanks


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

sasisneros said:


> Anyone looking for a Hotwheels Replica of their Caddi, let me know!!I can paint to match any car.PM me for details
> View attachment 351447
> [/QUOTE:thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

FLEETWOOD ON 3 said:


> View attachment 351399
> View attachment 351400


:wave: sup chris


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> Ruben's "County Blues" will be out soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKIN GOOD IE


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

ENVIUS said:


>


Is this the same show as last years with that girl that has some nice legs.....


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

yeah same show...i think this is the girl you were talking about from last year....





































and heres 1 from this year lol


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

the "Look UP" signs i had made are responsible for this years shot LOL


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Some pix I took this afternoon,not much changed,new paint on booty kit(last winter),and a 40x55" slider I installed a couple weeks back.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

ENVIUS said:


>


Love this ride


----------



## FLEETWOOD ON 3 (Aug 19, 2011)

sour diesel said:


> :wave: sup chris


 sup diesel:wave:


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

MY RIDE AT THE STREETLOW MAG. IN INDIANA


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Centillac said:


> MY RIDE AT THE STREETLOW MAG. IN INDIANA


:wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

lowdeville said:


> Some pix I took this afternoon,not much changed,new paint on booty kit(last winter),and a 40x55" slider I installed a couple weeks back.


:thumbsup: nice


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

sour diesel said:


> :wow: :nicoderm:


Out of all those pics thats the only one you like...... Lmao


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

sour diesel said:


> :thumbsup: nice


Thanx


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

A few upgreades done this year


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)




----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

howthe hell do you resize photsos


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

sixtyfive rag said:


>



*SHOW THE SET-UP PLEASE I LOVE IT...........*


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

MISTER ED said:


> *SHOW THE SET-UP PLEASE I LOVE IT...........*


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

sixtyfive rag said:


>


WOW!!!!!!! :worship:SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hairynuts (Aug 24, 2011)

MISTER ED said:


> *SHOW THE SET-UP PLEASE I LOVE IT...........*


 da blacked out fronts look lame


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

SUP HOMIES:wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Hairynuts said:


> da blacked out fronts look lame


*THATS YOUR OPINION HOMIE I LIKE IT....NOW POST SOMETHING *


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

BLUE OWL said:


> SUP HOMIES:wave:



*SUP HOMIE..... HOWS EVERYTHING....*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

My fleet at the last show


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*YOU MEAN YOUR CROWN JEWEL...*


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

This fleetwood is dope ...this photo is a bonus for me, since i see my fleet in the background



Centillac said:


> MY RIDE AT THE STREETLOW MAG. IN INDIANA


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

ENVIUS said:


> yeah same show...i think this is the girl you were talking about from last year....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHE IS NICE...


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

seen this in anouther topic


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

one more 2 add!!!


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)




----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)




----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)

sixtyfive rag said:


>


did u smoke the lights or are those covers?


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

just finished.....


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

BRAVO said:


> This fleetwood is dope ...this photo is a bonus for me, since i see my fleet in the background


here ya go up close hey and it was kool meetin ya 








more fleet pics from streetlow chicago


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

DJ Englewood said:


> more fleet pics from streetlow chicago


:wow:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

ray-13 said:


> just finished.....
> View attachment 353913


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: this one is sick do you got more pics


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

SERGLPC said:


> did u smoke the lights or are those covers?


 smoked......... fronts are tint cuz u can't paint glass wont last too long


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

lilo said:


> WOW!!!!!!! :worship:SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


THXS LILO AND MISTER ED:thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

sixtyfive rag said:


> smoked......... fronts are tint cuz u can't paint glass wont last too long


 Fleet looks badd ass homie seen it in person many times...can't wait to finish my 96 hopefully have it done lifted by vegas!


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> My fleet at the last show



:worship:for dave's fleet, starburst 



sour diesel said:


> seen this in anouther topic


I like the grill and the ride:thumbsup:


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

sour diesel said:


> seen this in anouther topic


 Nice!!


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> seen this in anouther topic


sick


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

sixtyfive rag said:


> Thats Nice big homie,Im digin it:thumbsup:


----------



## EVILWAYZ95 (May 21, 2011)

What up my cadillac bros! new to this LAYITLOW stuff big shouts to everyone, but how the hell do you add your pic on your profile???guess I gotta figure this out!!


----------



## gordoloc213 (Nov 13, 2005)

FOR SALE HIT ME UP $500 obo + S&H


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

EVILWAYZ95 said:


> What up my cadillac bros! new to this LAYITLOW stuff big shouts to everyone, but how the hell do you add your pic on your profile???guess I gotta figure this out!!



*I BELIEVE AFTER A MONTH OR SO.... YOU CAN.... GOTTA PUT IN WORK FIRST..... *


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

gordoloc213 said:


> FOR SALE HIT ME UP $500 obo + S&H


 :uh:I think your shooting for the stars with that price.... this is layitlow.... you won't even get half that.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> My old 94 Fleetwood use to do the same thing but I had a few electrical problems with that car like when I turned my hazard lights on smoke would come from the steering coloum & my heat/ac controls would go crazy just like the rest of the stuff on the dash every once & a while.


this was a 94 also, said 104k, the shape the interiiior and everything was in it looked more like twice that ammount so i sold it, the tripping out on the dash i sketched me out, after driving it i didnt like it anyway these cars feel just like the old ones i like my bubble tc much better.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

sour diesel said:


> :uh:I think your shooting for the stars with that price.... this is layitlow.... you won't even get half that.


I got mine at pick-n-pull for 50 bucks :dunno:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

RAIDERSEQUAL said:


> I got mine at pick-n-pull for 50 bucks :dunno:


 :yes: Yea he trippin mine was less then 20 bucks. :biggrin:


----------



## EVILWAYZ95 (May 21, 2011)

THANKS BRO!


----------



## EVILWAYZ95 (May 21, 2011)

MY 95


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*NOT BAD HOMIE BUT ARE THOSE STANDARDS...........*


----------



## EVILWAYZ95 (May 21, 2011)

YEAH I JUST SOLD THEM BOUT A WEEK AGO GETTING ME SOME 13'S


----------



## EVILWAYZ95 (May 21, 2011)

MORE RECENT PIC


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

sour diesel said:


> :yes: Yea he trippin mine was less then 20 bucks. :biggrin:


I just gave one away to my buddy:boink:


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

EVILWAYZ95 said:


> YEAH I JUST SOLD THEM BOUT A WEEK AGO GETTING ME SOME 13'S


 13s look better on big bodys imo :thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

EVILWAYZ95 said:


> View attachment 354390
> MORE RECENT PIC


 Dam that's sick! :thumbsup: you got more pics of the trunk and interior?


----------



## EVILWAYZ95 (May 21, 2011)




----------



## EVILWAYZ95 (May 21, 2011)




----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

EVILWAYZ95 said:


> View attachment 354451


Nice ride homie. I see your from the EPT


----------



## EVILWAYZ95 (May 21, 2011)

YOU KNOW IT BRO! I THINK I SEEN YOUR RIDE IN ODESSA A COUPLE YEARS BACK QUE NO FULL DISPLAY????


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

EVILWAYZ95 said:


> View attachment 354451


 :thumbsup: nice


----------



## EVILWAYZ95 (May 21, 2011)

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE TO GET A HOLD OF THAT HOMEBOY THAT ICES OUT THE TAIL LIGHTS AND CORNER LIGHTS FOR THE LACS??


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

EVILWAYZ95 said:


> YOU KNOW IT BRO! I THINK I SEEN YOUR RIDE IN ODESSA A COUPLE YEARS BACK QUE NO FULL DISPLAY????


 Thats cool homie. And yes sir, i tore it apart again redoing a few things


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS EL JEFE DE JEFES AT THE LA LRM SHOW TAKING 1ST IN STREET


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

RareClass said:


> RARECLASS EL JEFE DE JEFES AT THE LA LRM SHOW TAKING 1ST IN STREET
> View attachment 354680
> View attachment 354681
> View attachment 354684


MUCH PROPS HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> *SUP HOMIE..... HOWS EVERYTHING....*


 JUST TRYING TO SURVIVE BRO HOW'S THE CADDY RUNNING


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

BLUE OWL said:


> MUCH PROPS HOMIE:thumbsup:


THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

BLUE OWL said:


> JUST TRYING TO SURVIVE BRO HOW'S THE CADDY RUNNING


Shit bro have to dropped the tank again and put new wiring harness so ill tell you later........


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

hewe we go with some pics from yesterday.... it finally got buffed and began to put the puzzle together


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

a couple more, still needs work done, but piecing it together finally


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice


~JALISCO~ said:


> a couple more, still needs work done, but piecing it together finally


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

1993bigb said:


> Nice


 thank your , just trying to build a half way decent cadi


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*SHES LOOKING GOOD HOMIE.......*


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


~JALISCO~ said:


> hewe we go with some pics from yesterday.... it finally got buffed and began to put the puzzle together


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

in case anyone is questioning the thoughts of purchasing the aluminum made spears, my opinion is they are made perfect, and worth the $


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

TRAFFIC-LAC said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


thanks ! also the photoshoot with your big body machete was epic! that is hard to top by anyone:biggrin::thumbsup: that cadi is bad ass!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

THANKS HOMIE, I DID A WHOLE LOT MORE STUFF TO IT SINCE THEN, I WISH I WOULD OF WAITED.:happysad: YOUR CAR LOOKS LIKE ITS HEADING IN REAL GOOD DIRECTION:thumbsup:


~JALISCO~ said:


> thanks ! also the photoshoot with your big body machete was epic! that is hard to top by anyone:biggrin::thumbsup: that cadi is bad ass!


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

http://s587.photobucket.com/albums/ss320/ogsquaredump/?action=view&current=MOV05305.mp4


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

~JALISCO~ said:


> in case anyone is questioning the thoughts of purchasing the aluminum made spears, my opinion is they are made perfect, and worth the $


:thumbsup: im getn mine from him too


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Fleetwood Rollin


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

~JALISCO~ said:


> a couple more, still needs work done, but piecing it together finally


Te aventaste loko looks badasss


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Blue94cady said:


> Te aventaste loko looks badasss


 thanks cadillac brotha shagg-dogg:biggrin:,poco a poco but its getting streetable, hope i get to roll it at least once this year. i got a parts lac to finish this one so no excuses on puting it together now


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*F!NALLY..............*

*WELL AFTER ALL THESE HEADACHES I FINALLY GOT A FEW ADVICE FROM SOME FRIENDS AND SOME LAYITLOW CADDY BROTHERS.... ( COUPE DTS ) I FINALLY GOT MY CADDY ROLLING...... YES THE WIRE HARNESS IN THE FUEL PUMP WAS WIRED BACKWARDS.. HAD TO TAKE THE TANK BACK DOWN AND RE-DO IT.... WHILE THE REST OF MY MIAMI BUDDIES WERE ENJOYING A PICNIC....... WELL I SHALL BE AT THE NEXT ONE.....*


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Its a clean ass cady mr jalisco


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Koo mr ed now my cady is down lol i tokey dtive line to get a slep youk and thay cut it like 9in to short


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

DAMN BRO THATS SUCK RIGHT NOW....


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> *WELL AFTER ALL THESE HEADACHES I FINALLY GOT A FEW ADVICE FROM SOME FRIENDS AND SOME LAYITLOW CADDY BROTHERS.... ( COUPE DTS ) I FINALLY GOT MY CADDY ROLLING...... YES THE WIRE HARNESS IN THE FUEL PUMP WAS WIRED BACKWARDS.. HAD TO TAKE THE TANK BACK DOWN AND RE-DO IT.... WHILE THE REST OF MY MIAMI BUDDIES WERE ENJOYING A PICNIC....... WELL I SHALL BE AT THE NEXT ONE.....*


yea its bullshit they make it like that. new harness and new pump youll be good for many years now


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 96azteca_gold (Oct 15, 2009)

*Torres Empire Car Show (Dallas)*


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)




----------



## TUKINSTANG (Sep 19, 2003)

BENNYHILLS95 said:


>


Nice Pic Homie!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)

ATL


----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)

YOGIS TIRE SHOP


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

BENNYHILLS95 said:


>



SSSSSIIIIICCCKKKK PIC:thumbsup:



yogis tire shop said:


> YOGIS TIRE SHOP


REEEAAAALLLLL GOOOOOD :thumbsup: CLEAN


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

BENNYHILLS95 said:


>


Very nice picture homie!!


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

hey fellas, anyone know an easier way to get that rubber or plastic wrap shit that is on the door window trims that fades with the sun?


----------



## Shortdog93 (Jun 2, 2008)

BENNYHILLS95 said:


>



:boink:


----------



## Shortdog93 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

sour diesel said:


>


:boink:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

yogis tire shop said:


> YOGIS TIRE SHOP


:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

BENNYHILLS95 said:


>


uffin:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## HANK_HILL (Sep 7, 2009)

sour diesel said:


>


what year is this caddy?


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

RareClass said:


> View attachment 356565


wicked trunk bro! im guessing you dont drive her in tha rain so tha sliding rag isnt a problem huh? it's different and i dig it:thumbsup:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)




----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

<br>







<br>







<br>


----------



## Shortdog93 (Jun 2, 2008)

cadillac cruise in santa barbara california.


----------



## GOODTIMES SAN JOSE (Jun 1, 2011)

289726_156826147731889_100002135145866_304260_2318897_o.jpg 










331565_157341994346971_100002135145866_305769_5170258_o.jpg


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce (Sep 30, 2008)

TRYING TO GET THIS READY TO CRUIZE......


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

HANK_HILL said:


> what year is this caddy?


 95' uffin:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

~JALISCO~ said:


> hey fellas, anyone know an easier way to get that rubber or plastic wrap shit that is on the door window trims that fades with the sun?


 Acetone, a razor and lots of time :biggrin:


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

Shortdog93 said:


> cadillac cruise in santa barbara california.


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

StreetNShow said:


> Acetone, a razor and lots of time :biggrin:


 i found it to be a pain in the ass nohomo, , yeah i been using nail polish remover ana a razor, out of this build, this trims i dreaded doing the most:biggrin:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

81_cutty said:


> TRYING TO GET THIS READY TO CRUIZE......


niiiiice!



GOODTIMES SAN JOSE said:


> 289726_156826147731889_100002135145866_304260_2318897_o.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


niiiiiceeeee!
here is mine in the works.......


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

~JALISCO~ said:


> niiiiice!niiiiiceeeee!here is mine in the works.......


your big body is coming out clean


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

BigVics58 said:


> your big body is coming out clean



:yes:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

No matter how many I see, they never get old.


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

BigVics58 said:


> your big body is coming out clean


thank you sir, hope it comes out half way decent


MISTER ED said:


> :yes:


 thanks , this thread give motivation



BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> No matter how many I see, they never get old.


they dont, for as tired as i get of this big body, im sure it wont be the last one i own


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

HARD TO NOT LOVE THEM BIG BODIES


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*ALL I GOTTA SAY ABOUT THAT DAVE IS.....................















































:worship:*


----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)

JUST MY 95 SEE WHAT YA THINK WE BUILT IT FRAME OFF


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> HARD TO NOT LOVE THEM BIG BODIES


He's still the king of canada big body rider


----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)

lilo said:


> He's still the king of canada big body rider


no 1 saying he killing it anywhere we "I" on the road swinging it not babying it.


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

yogis tire shop said:


> JUST MY 95 SEE WHAT YA THINK WE BUILT IT FRAME OFF


Do your thing B:thumbsup:


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

~JALISCO~ said:


> i found it to be a pain in the ass nohomo, , yeah i been using nail polish remover ana a razor, out of this build, this trims i dreaded doing the most:biggrin:


I hear you bro.  other option to them off at polish em.


----------



## low61impala (Aug 29, 2011)

~JALISCO~ said:


> niiiiice!
> 
> 
> niiiiiceeeee!
> here is mine in the works.......



is it me or does the paint just look dull as hell? i thought you said it was just buffed


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> No matter how many I see, they never get old.


:no:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

lilo said:


> He's still the king of canada big body rider


Id say king of everywhere :yes: I havent seen anything that tops it :dunno:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> HARD TO NOT LOVE THEM BIG BODIES


thats some bad ass details


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

low61impala said:


> is it me or does the paint just look dull as hell? i thought you said it was just buffed


 it is buffed out, but elias camera sucks!! :biggrin:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

yogis tire shop said:


> JUST MY 95 SEE WHAT YA THINK WE BUILT IT FRAME OFF


 Hell yea!! Thats a bad motherfucker!!


----------



## jimenez93lac (Jul 21, 2011)

do u still have have some clear light covers


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

low61impala said:


> is it me or does the paint just look dull as hell? i thought you said it was just buffed


 crap ass cameraphone........


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> HARD TO NOT LOVE THEM BIG BODIES


:worship::worship::thumbsup:


----------



## EVILWAYZ95 (May 21, 2011)

SO.....does anyone have a hook up on where to get those clear tail lights/corner lights/side reflectors light done at????? :dunno:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Question....how many miles to the tank to you guys get on 13x7s or 14x7s and how many gallons are in the tank...my fuel gauge doesn't work so just wanna know an average before I should fill up again


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> Question....how many miles to the tank to you guys get on 13x7s or 14x7s and how many gallons are in the tank...my fuel gauge doesn't work so just wanna know an average before I should fill up again


Google that g . I'm sure yur getting about 15-20 mpg I get 15 mpg in my box and that's an 86 so u Gtta get at least 20


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Google that g . I'm sure yur getting about 15-20 mpg I get 15 mpg in my box and that's an 86 so u Gtta get at least 20


not with 13s and a trunk full of batteries i would say 15 tops and my car has new fuel injectors and a fresh tune up


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

pits n lowriders said:


> not with 13s and a trunk full of batteries i would say 15 tops and my car has new fuel injectors and a fresh tune up


 Not miles per gallon...I need to know miles per tank or how many gallons the fuel tank holds


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> Not miles per gallon...I need to know miles per tank or how many gallons the fuel tank holds


ya gee im getting 15 mpg in my caprice ... and yur car is approx a 20 gallon tank . google wrks miracles


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> Not miles per gallon...I need to know miles per tank or how many gallons the fuel tank holds


take 15 x 20 = 300 . so u get aprrox 300 miles per tank on a full tank of gas


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

bigtroubles1 said:


> take 15 x 20 = 300 . so u get aprrox 300 miles per tank on a full tank of gas


Droppin science..... Thanks cuz i need it too.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

my friend is selling a clean bumper kit in northern cali check out the link http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-vehicle-parts-classifieds/313410-super-clean-booty-kit.html


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> Question....how many miles to the tank to you guys get on 13x7s or 14x7s and how many gallons are in the tank...my fuel gauge doesn't work so just wanna know an average before I should fill up again


a big body gas tank is 23.5 gallons. the 80s style devilles had 24.5 gallons. Buy a new sending unit ($120) and your gauge will probably work. 

if you have 14" wheels with the 175/70/14s you are getting .85 the mileage it actually says. So if you can go 15mpg on 23 gallons = 345 miles but if you have the smaller wheels on then multiply it by 1.15 = 396 miles. If you get 350 miles on your 14s that is actually only 297.5 miles. But fleetwoods only advertise 17mpg city and I only get 14.5mpg and have all new sensors and everything cleaned up. Gas was different in 90s and the mpg tests were different. Basically just hit upper 200s or 300 miles and refill.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

also depends on what kind of city driving you do. Some big cities have interstates in and around them that people use and consider that city driving and get 20mpg. In my town the fastest road is 45mph so its mostly stop and go traffic so I dont get the best mileage. It varies for everyone.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

My new cadi


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Cut N 3's said:


> My new cadi


*congrats............*


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

CoupeDTS said:


> a big body gas tank is 23.5 gallons. the 80s style devilles had 24.5 gallons. Buy a new sending unit ($120) and your gauge will probably work. if you have 14" wheels with the 175/70/14s you are getting .85 the mileage it actually says. So if you can go 15mpg on 23 gallons = 345 miles but if you have the smaller wheels on then multiply it by 1.15 = 396 miles. If you get 350 miles on your 14s that is actually only 297.5 miles. But fleetwoods only advertise 17mpg city and I only get 14.5mpg and have all new sensors and everything cleaned up. Gas was different in 90s and the mpg tests were different. Basically just hit upper 200s or 300 miles and refill.


Thanks I just wanted to get an average...I fill up at 290 miles and its only taking 15 gallons to fill up...but I was sure that the tank holds more than 15 gallons


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Is there a relay that goes bad on the big bodies for the turn signals...they stopp working sometimes and then they work again after a while


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> Is there a relay that goes bad on the big bodies for the turn signals...they stop working sometimes and then they work again after a while


I had to replace my flasher relay. Tried the auto parts store and NONE of them worked correctly. So I got an OEM one from rockauto.com and that worked great.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*HAS ANYONE EVER TAKEN OUT THE THERMOSTAT TO A LT1, SOMEONE TOLD ME ITS A BAD IDEA... BUT IN MIAMI WE DONT NEED THEM........*


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

WhiteChocolate said:


> I had to replace my flasher relay. Tried the auto parts store and NONE of them worked correctly. So I got an OEM one from rockauto.com and that worked great.


 Where is that relay at...this shit is bugging me...they work and then they stop working


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*CURLY IS ONE BAD MO-FO........*


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> Where is that relay at...this shit is bugging me...they work and then they stop working


 I found it under the dash clipped to the metal close to the steering column. I found it be listening to the clicking sound when the flashers worked. 
http://parts.nalleygmc.com/showAsse...imLevel=14468&ukey_modelRange=0&searchString=


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


CLEAN:thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Cut N 3's said:


> My new cadi


H-Town doing it! :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Lac-of-Respect said:


> H-Town doing it! :thumbsup:


*WOW LOOK WHOS CREEPING IN THIS TOPIC...... MR.LE-CAB....*


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> Is there a relay that goes bad on the big bodies for the turn signals...they stopp working sometimes and then they work again after a while


*YES

*


MISTER ED said:


> *HAS ANYONE EVER TAKEN OUT THE THERMOSTAT TO A LT1, SOMEONE TOLD ME ITS A BAD IDEA... BUT IN MIAMI WE DONT NEED THEM........*


*I CHANGED MINE AND PUT A DIFF ONE SO MY CAR WOULDNT GET AS HOT.
*


DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> Where is that relay at...this shit is bugging me...they work and then they stop working


*THE RELAY AT LEAST FOR MY 96 WAS UNDER THE DRIVERS SIDE BOTTOM LEFT OF THE STEERING WHEEL CLIPPED ON A LITTLE NOOK.

*


WhiteChocolate said:


> I had to replace my flasher relay. Tried the auto parts store and NONE of them worked correctly. So I got an OEM one from rockauto.com and that worked great.


*I GOT MINE AT ADVANCED AUTO PARTS.*


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

~JALISCO~ said:


> niiiiice!
> 
> 
> niiiiiceeeee!
> here is mine in the works.......


looking good ~JALISCO~


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

93brougham said:


> *YES**I CHANGED MINE AND PUT A DIFF ONE SO MY CAR WOULDNT GET AS HOT.**THE RELAY AT LEAST FOR MY 96 WAS UNDER THE DRIVERS SIDE BOTTOM LEFT OF THE STEERING WHEEL CLIPPED ON A LITTLE NOOK.**I GOT MINE AT ADVANCED AUTO PARTS.*


 Thanks for the info...anybody got a pic of what it looks like...I'm gonna take care of this problem this weekend...its my daily so I need my signals


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> Thanks for the info...anybody got a pic of what it looks like...I'm gonna take care of this problem this weekend...its my daily so I need my signals


your stock one might look like this
















the new one might look like this


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Cut N 3's said:


> My new cadi


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> *WOW LOOK WHOS CREEPING IN THIS TOPIC...... MR.LE-CAB....*


AKA The Back Door Bandit :rofl:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Cut N 3's said:


> My new cadi


 :nicoderm: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*WHATS UP JOEY I SEE YOU........:nicoderm:*


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> HARD TO NOT LOVE THEM BIG BODIES


THATS ONE BADASS BIG BODY:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

Here's my daily


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

Refined95 said:


> Here's my daily


 Nice


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Refined95 said:


> Here's my daily


Nice color combo:thumbsup:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

ANYONE KNOW HOW TO FIX THE SPEEDOMETER MY CADDIL SAYS IM GOIN 100MPH WHEN I KNOW IM GOIN 50?


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

Check ur trip button


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

GREY GOOSE 96 said:


> Check ur trip button


WHERE IS THAT LOCATED IN THE CAR?


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

ChocolateThriller said:


> ANYONE KNOW HOW TO FIX THE SPEEDOMETER MY CADDIL SAYS IM GOIN 100MPH WHEN I KNOW IM GOIN 50?


you might have it on km not mph i did that once n was tripping until i realized it


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

pits n lowriders said:


> you might have it on km not mph i did that once n was tripping until i realized it


PROBLEM SOLVED PRECIATE IT DONT KNOW HOW I DIDNT NOTICE THAT


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

WhiteChocolate said:


> I found it under the dash clipped to the metal close to the steering column. I found it be listening to the clicking sound when the flashers worked.
> http://parts.nalleygmc.com/showAsse...imLevel=14468&ukey_modelRange=0&searchString=


problem fixed !!! Thanks for the help homie :thumbsup:...shit was bugging me


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

96 BIG BODY SITIN ON CHROME


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

Refined95 said:


> Here's my daily
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

MISTER ED said:


> *WHATS UP JOEY I SEE YOU........:nicoderm:*


:rofl: que onda, MISTER ED? :wave: Just rolling through checking out the caddys....a little inspiration is nice from time to time.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Refined95 said:


> Here's my daily


:thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Refined95 said:


> Here's my daily


uffin:


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks everybody for the comments on my ride!! Good motivation to keep working on it!


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

.................................... the zebra been sleepin


----------



## EVILWAYZ95 (May 21, 2011)

WHAT UP MY CADI BROS!! QUESTION HAS ANYONE SEEN A FLEETWOOD WITH A SUCIDE HOOD?? CAN IT BE DONE OR DOES THE GRILL GET IN THE WAY??? JUST WONDERING???
:dunno:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

EVILWAYZ95 said:


> WHAT UP MY CADI BROS!! QUESTION HAS ANYONE SEEN A FLEETWOOD WITH A SUCIDE HOOD?? CAN IT BE DONE OR DOES THE GRILL GET IN THE WAY??? JUST WONDERING???:dunno:


Yes and please dont


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

........


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

EVILWAYZ95 said:


> WHAT UP MY CADI BROS!! QUESTION HAS ANYONE SEEN A FLEETWOOD WITH A SUCIDE HOOD?? CAN IT BE DONE OR DOES THE GRILL GET IN THE WAY??? JUST WONDERING???
> :dunno:


people cut up the hood so it opens without the grille. Once thats done then I guess you could suicide it if you wanted


----------



## EVILWAYZ95 (May 21, 2011)

I WAS JUST WONDERING HOW A FLEETWOOD WOULD LOOK WITH A SUCIDE HOOD WITH A LIMO GRILL IN IT???:yes:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:no:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

whats a limo grill?


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> Yes and please dont


Im with you on that one :biggrin:



Silentdawg said:


> whats a limo grill?


x2


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Is there a catalog like lmc that has replacement parts for the 93-96 fleetwood? I'd like to find factory style leather seat cover for front seats. There all ripped up


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

EVILWAYZ95 said:


> I WAS JUST WONDERING HOW A FLEETWOOD WOULD LOOK WITH A SUCIDE HOOD WITH A LIMO GRILL IN IT???:yes:


here you go 

2009









2010


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*I HAVE A 1993 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM SERVICE MANUAL FOR SALE...PM ME IF INTERESTED...PAY PAL READY..































*


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

CADILLAC D said:


> *I HAVE A 1993 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM SERVICE MANUAL FOR SALE...PM ME IF INTERESTED...PAY PAL READY..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know how we do :h5:


----------



## EVILWAYZ95 (May 21, 2011)

Thanks for showing me those pics bro!!Got that idea out of my system kick!!!!That shit don't look good at all!!:sprint:


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

Pics of Fleetwoods from The Outfit car show this past week end in chicago


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

TTT


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*BIG BODIES................:worship:*


----------



## EVILWAYZ95 (May 21, 2011)

Back to the shop for my Lac gonna do some paint on the trimming to match the pinstripe.Should be out by Saturday


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

sour diesel said:


> here you go
> 
> 2009
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown::nono:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

DUKE said:


> :thumbsdown::nono:


 Duh


----------



## Shortdog93 (Jun 2, 2008)

Santa Barbara California


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

CADILLAC D said:


> *I HAVE A 1993 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM SERVICE MANUAL FOR SALE...PM ME IF INTERESTED...PAY PAL READY..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





sour diesel said:


> you know how we do :h5:


service manuals dont come with the cars like that stuff you got pictured bro. They are used by dealerships to repair a specific car and are worth alot of money. I picked up a perfect condition one for my 96 fleetwood a month ago on ebay for $35 thats a hella good deal. 1500 pages every single wiring diagram, step by step instructions how to fix ANYTHING, troubleshooting, ALL the info youll ever need!! That aint your normal owners manual that comes with the car :rofl: If you plan on keeping your car for a long time and do repairs for yourself I recommmend to anyone to pick one up :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> you know how we do :h5:


HOW MUCH $ BRO


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

BLUE OWL said:


> HOW MUCH $ BRO


 I'm keepin my owners manul stuff that came with my car. Only the 93 service manul is for sale big dawg. uffin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> I'm keepin my owners manul stuff that came with my car. Only the 93 service manul is for sale big dawg. uffin:


THATS COOL BRO TRY TO GET ME THE OWNERS AND SERVICE MANUAL FOR MY 93


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

CoupeDTS said:


> service manuals dont come with the cars like that stuff you got pictured bro. They are used by dealerships to repair a specific car and are worth alot of money. I picked up a perfect condition one for my 96 fleetwood a month ago on ebay for $35 thats a hella good deal. 1500 pages every single wiring diagram, step by step instructions how to fix ANYTHING, troubleshooting, ALL the info youll ever need!! That aint your normal owners manual that comes with the car :rofl: If you plan on keeping your car for a long time and do repairs for yourself I recommmend to anyone to pick one up :thumbsup:


my 93 and 96 both came with service manuals and owners manual :happysad:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

hope i can get some info guys as i know this is not the stereo topic. here is the info i need: what is involved in replacing the stock stereo with a simple deck? i got the bracket kit but as far as wiring it, i hear it needs a speciall harness, can someone fill me in on this nohomo


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

93brougham said:


> my 93 and 96 both came with service manuals and owners manual :happysad:












no shit? they must have been enthusiests of the car. I know they didnt come with the car its an item you have to buy from GM. Heres mine for a 96 both parts of it 1500 pages. Were they in the trunk cuz i dont think they will fit in the center console or glove box at all?


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

What motors came in 93 fleetwood? Thought lt1's but I'm looking at one that guys said is lt1. Here what it looked like


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

Any of you guys ever have trouble with your car starting or running right in the morning?

i replaced the fuel pump, fuel filter and gas tank not too long ago in my 94 and its been running great. but now its starting to get colder in the mornings and ive noticed it sometimes feels like it wants to stall or it does stall but then it fires right back up. This morning its been a lot colder then it has been and it didnt want to stay on at all. so i parked it and figured i check it out when i got home from work. It will be warmer so ill see if i still have the same problem.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

outlawcrewcab said:


> What motors came in 93 fleetwood? Thought lt1's but I'm looking at one that guys said is lt1. Here what it looked like


 thats not the LT1. 93's came with the L05 350 TBI engine. Alot less hp but a good engine


Nasty said:


> Any of you guys ever have trouble with your car starting or running right in the morning?
> 
> i replaced the fuel pump, fuel filter and gas tank not too long ago in my 94 and its been running great. but now its starting to get colder in the mornings and ive noticed it sometimes feels like it wants to stall or it does stall but then it fires right back up. This morning its been a lot colder then it has been and it didnt want to stay on at all. so i parked it and figured i check it out when i got home from work. It will be warmer so ill see if i still have the same problem.


The air pump running right after startup in the cold can cause it to studder for a couple blocks. Also Idle Control valve controls idle and may need cleaning or the IAT temp sensor is only a $10 part easy to change it detects the air temp coming in the engine, if its not reading right it will run like crap. The air pumps werent needed so GM sent out a TSB to remove them. It cleans up some room under the engine bay. They do nothing good just bad if they go bad.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

CoupeDTS said:


> thats not the LT1. 93's came with the L05 350 TBI engine. Alot less hp but a good engine
> 
> The air pump running right after startup in the cold can cause it to studder for a couple blocks. Also Idle Control valve controls idle and may need cleaning or the IAT temp sensor is only a $10 part easy to change it detects the air temp coming in the engine, if its not reading right it will run like crap. The air pumps werent needed so GM sent out a TSB to remove them. It cleans up some room under the engine bay. They do nothing good just bad if they go bad.


is there a way to test any of those things to see if thats the problem? I'm figuring that once i get home and try to start it, it will run good like normal being that its warmer. but if not then i guess its back to the drawing board


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Nasty said:


> is there a way to test any of those things to see if thats the problem? I'm figuring that once i get home and try to start it, it will run good like normal being that its warmer. but if not then i guess its back to the drawing board


if a sensor is failing it will throw a code. Check for codes on the climate controls. Check all fuses in the engine compartment and inside the car. Then once thats all cleared then you can do fuel pressure tests to double check fuel pressure when its dying and narrow it down to spark or fuel.


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

CoupeDTS said:


> thats not the LT1. 93's came with the L05 350 TBI engine. Alot less hp but a good engine
> 
> True!
> the LT1 started in 1994


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

Im not sure if the mass air flow sensor will generate a code, but it is easy to detatch and clean and that can make a lot of difference. Also check all ignition cables, sometimes they are routed too close to the exhaust manifold and badly burned. The optispark is also a delicate unit on early LT1's and very sensitive to moist. Not at all fun to replace..


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:GOOD INFO HOMIES


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

BLUE OWL said:


> THATS COOL BRO TRY TO GET ME THE OWNERS AND SERVICE MANUAL FOR MY 93


 Yo pm cadillac D about the 93 service manul if ur intrested uffin:


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

This is not an LT1 motor it is a TBI 5.0 or 5.7 and lt1s came in 94,95,96 in fleetwood,impala,caprice,roadmaster




outlawcrewcab said:


> What motors came in 93 fleetwood? Thought lt1's but I'm looking at one that guys said is lt1. Here what it looked like


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce (Sep 30, 2008)

~JALISCO~ said:


> hope i can get some info guys as i know this is not the stereo topic. here is the info i need: what is involved in replacing the stock stereo with a simple deck? i got the bracket kit but as far as wiring it, i hear it needs a speciall harness, can someone fill me in on this nohomo


pm sent...


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

I have a brand new in box factory vinyl top in silver if anyone needs a replacement.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> I have a brand new in box factory vinyl top in silver if anyone needs a replacement.


i need a black top


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

CoupeDTS said:


> if a sensor is failing it will throw a code. Check for codes on the climate controls. Check all fuses in the engine compartment and inside the car. Then once thats all cleared then you can do fuel pressure tests to double check fuel pressure when its dying and narrow it down to spark or fuel.


got home after work and fired it up. ran good. let it sit for about 15 mins, never stalled once. then took it for a drive, still no stalling. park it and let it sit for another 15 and nothing.

This morning it is a lot warmer then yesterday. fired right up and drove to work with no problems.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

Yogi said:


>


man that bitch is clean!!! ive always wanted an all black big body


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

just got this 93 fleetwood cany tangerien marble paint in 24"s. I'm going to ditch the 24"s for some wire. Can I run 13 on it or do I need to run 14"s?


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

Go with 13x7


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

Yogi said:


> Go with 13x7


yeah bro tha majority of guys will say 13's:thumbsup: but look at different pics on here and see what you dig. im not a marble paint type of guy BUT that looks pretty clean.


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Yogi said:


> Go with 13x7


 X 2


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*I HAVE A 93-96 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD ALPHA MCLEAN GRILL FOR SALE PM ME IF YOUR INTERESTED PAYPAL READY..































*


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

==


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

CoupeDTS said:


>


That's poster material right there!!


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

outlawcrewcab said:


> just got this 93 fleetwood cany tangerien marble paint in 24"s. I'm going to ditch the 24"s for some wire. Can I run 13 on it or do I need to run 14"s?


 Thatcat used to have 13 x 7s on it. It used to be my bro in laws car


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Yogi said:


>


dope


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Yogi said:


>


damn these are hella clean doin u with those broughams


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

outlawcrewcab said:


> just got this 93 fleetwood cany tangerien marble paint in 24"s. I'm going to ditch the 24"s for some wire. Can I run 13 on it or do I need to run 14"s?


strange, looks like it was a baldy cuz it has the baldy window and trim then they put a top on it :around:


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

CoupeDTS said:


> strange, looks like it was a baldy cuz it has the baldy window and trim then they put a top on it :around:


 Naw it had a top on it at one time but my brother in law bought it with the top ripped off of it, nuthin but glue on top. Lol then sum other dude did the ostrich


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


>


damn some put there all into this one right here


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Anyone have some black door panles to fit 93? I wan to ditch this tan


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Yogi said:


>


:thumbsupELEGATION S.D.:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Anyone have some black door panles to fit 93? I wan to ditch this tan


JUST PAINT THEM HOMIE


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> Yo pm cadillac D about the 93 service manul if ur intrested uffin:


 CHECK YOUR PM AND CALL ME BRO


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

little footage i took

http://youtu.be/MiPLnGNiABo


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

sour diesel said:


> little footage i took
> 
> http://youtu.be/MiPLnGNiABo


nice video homie. :thumbsup::thumbsup::h5:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> little footage i took
> 
> http://youtu.be/MiPLnGNiABo


NICE:thumbsup:


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

To the top for my bigbody ridaz !


----------



## Sneeky (Jul 20, 2004)

CADILLAC D said:


> *I HAVE A 93-96 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD ALPHA MCLEAN GRILL FOR SALE PM ME IF YOUR INTERESTED PAYPAL READY..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Give me a call I'm interested in your Grill for sale (818) 800-7413 ask for JR, thanks


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

CoupeDTS said:


> no shit? they must have been enthusiests of the car. I know they didnt come with the car its an item you have to buy from GM. Heres mine for a 96 both parts of it 1500 pages. Were they in the trunk cuz i dont think they will fit in the center console or glove box at all?


Yea they must have been the owners manuals were both in the glove box. the 93 only brings 1 and it was in the trunk the 96 brough 2 both in the trunk


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

Pics And Vid From A Chicago Show This Weekend


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

sour diesel said:


> little footage i tookhttp://youtu.be/MiPLnGNiABo


:thumbsup:


----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)

* WHAT UP HOMIES DAMN YA GOT SOME NICE CADDYS*


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

DJ Englewood said:


> Pics And Vid From A Chicago Show This Weekend


damn that a real shame


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

DJ Englewood said:


> Pics And Vid From A Chicago Show This Weekend


raw ass video :cheesy::cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

SEE THIS AT A PICNIC


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Damn thats nice


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

at the smogs shop with my son, he appreciated the wallpaper


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

~JALISCO~ said:


> at the smogs shop with my son, he appreciated the wallpaper


 Looking good, GoodTimer!


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

StreetNShow said:


> Looking good, GoodTimer!


 thanks! how is everything


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Perro said:


>



Damn thats
one bad ass brougham


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

CARLITOS WAY said:


> SEE THIS AT A PICNIC


damn this ones clean


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

~JALISCO~ said:


> at the smogs shop with my son, he appreciated the wallpaper


Congrats on your win......


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Can anyone tell me if these are stock fleetwood wheels? Thinking of buying them off someone for my daily 96 but I have never seen them on a fleet before.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

I believe they are from a Deville


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:todays parts brother in law forsale


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

MISTER ED said:


> I believe they are from a Deville


I googled it and don't see them for a deville. Did see them on a couple fleetwoods though and I'm thinking they may be made by vogue :dunno:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

~JALISCO~ said:


> thanks! how is everything


No prob.   Just pushing along brotha.Im about 2-3 weeks away from officially having the ride rolling and sent for paint.


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

anyone have any extended skirts for sale ???


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> Can anyone tell me if these are stock fleetwood wheels? Thinking of buying them off someone for my daily 96 but I have never seen them on a fleet before.


My 93 brougham came with those.Also deville did.They look the same but are not.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> Can anyone tell me if these are stock fleetwood wheels? Thinking of buying them off someone for my daily 96 but I have never seen them on a fleet before.


those WERE an option from cadillac. Theres a black fleet here in town with them on. They are peeling really fuckin bad but its the same thing!


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> Congrats on your win......


 thanks brah! car only hit the streets twice in two years, and after this weekend is under the knife again....



StreetNShow said:


> No prob.   Just pushing along brotha.Im about 2-3 weeks away from officially having the ride rolling and sent for paint.


very nuce bradah, what scheme are you going with if you dont mind me aksing


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Lady TNT said:


> View attachment 365163
> View attachment 365164
> View attachment 365165
> View attachment 365166
> ...


 i been thinking of selling my brother in law as well


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I'm having a few probs with my 93 fleetwood. First. The seat switchs on door woork on both sides but neither side switch on seat for seat back work. Anyone know how the wiring is on the switch? I don't have power on any of the 5 wires on that switch2 dash is so dim I can see it I turn the dial on the headlight switch but nothing changes. And headlights come on when u start it. Even with switch off


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

I NEED PARTS PLEASE HELP ME!! HERE ARE SOME PHOTOS OF PARTS THAT I NEED. CALL ME ASAP WITH PRICE... ROOSTER 980.721.4455 NO TEXT..


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

R00STER said:


> I NEED PARTS PLEASE HELP ME!! HERE ARE SOME PHOTOS OF PARTS THAT I NEED. CALL ME ASAP WITH PRICE... ROOSTER 980.721.4455 NO TEXT..



i got all those for sale! pm me


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

pits n lowriders said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Anyone need stocks? Got some for 4 bills obo


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Threw these on yesterday


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

FOR SALE 3000 OBO 6196745252 OSCAR


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> Threw these on yesterday


:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

KICKIN IT AT THE PARK ON A SUNDAY AFTERNOON


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

BLUE OWL said:


> KICKIN IT AT THE PARK ON A SUNDAY AFTERNOON


:thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

BLUE OWL said:


> KICKIN IT AT THE PARK ON A SUNDAY AFTERNOON


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: lookin hella good!


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

I realize she ain't done yet but I can't help but post pics of this....














It's been 3 years since this car has seen the floor and I couldn't help but mock up the engraved rocker panel moldings.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

StreetNShow said:


> I realize she ain't done yet but I can't help but post pics of this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that hard as hell!:420:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> that hard as hell!:420:


Thanks homie. Coming together little by little.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

StreetNShow said:


> I realize she ain't done yet but I can't help but post pics of this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my LORD.....now i want some too.......


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

MISTER ED said:


> Oh my LORD.....now i want some too.......


 X2!!


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

MISTER ED said:


> Oh my LORD.....now i want some too.......


:biggrin:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TTt


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> :thumbsup:


THANKS BRO


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: lookin hella good!


 THANKS HOMIE


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

~JALISCO~ said:


> thanks brah! car only hit the streets twice in two years, and after this weekend is under the knife again....very nuce bradah, what scheme are you going with if you dont mind me aksing


Just a nice clean paint job bro. Nothing crazy. I'm not a fan of patterns but I'm really liking the silver leafing so I may do something like that just to give the paint a little extra.


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> HARD TO NOT LOVE THEM BIG BODIES


----------



## sideshows fleetwood (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*N!CE*


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Hey anyone know how to check codes on 93 fleetwood my abs light, traction light and brake lite are on


----------



## Z3dr0ck (Nov 6, 2009)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Hey anyone know how to check codes on 93 fleetwood my abs light, traction light and brake lite are on


http://myweb.accessus.net/~090/cfb-tech.html


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

~JALISCO~ said:


>


:thumbsup:SHELOOKING GOOD:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

DJ Englewood said:


> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view


:thumbsup:


----------



## TUKINSTANG (Sep 19, 2003)

DJ Englewood said:


> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view


:worship::h5:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up cady fam i got 1st mild in woodland thanks to benni padilla for the bad ass parts


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

~JALISCO~ said:


>


big body with low-lows and continental kit


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

Blue94cady said:


> Whats up cady fam i got 1st mild in woodland thanks to benni padilla for the bad ass parts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*LOOK!NG REALLY GOOD SHAGGY CONGRATS HOMIE.........

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

~JALISCO~ said:


>





DJ Englewood said:


> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view





Blue94cady said:


> Whats up cady fam i got 1st mild in woodland thanks to benni padilla for the bad ass parts




:worship:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

JINXED32 said:


> Blue94cady said:
> 
> 
> > Whats up cady fam i got 1st mild in woodland thanks to benni padilla for the bad ass parts
> ...


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> *LOOK!NG REALLY GOOD SHAGGY CONGRATS HOMIE.........:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


Thanks mr ed jesse was weth me all weekend from inc city


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Blue94cady said:


> Thanks mr ed jesse was weth me all weekend from inc city


*YEAH I KNOW I WAS ON THE PHONE WITH HIM WHEN YOU GUYS WERE ON YOUR WAY..... COOL PEOPLE RIGHT THERE*


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Blue94cady said:


> Whats up cady fam i got 1st mild in woodland thanks to benni padilla for the bad ass parts


 thais cadillac kicks much ass, seen this for the second time it only gets better, that interior sets it off! steering wheel off the hinges! also not to mention the pedal car, good work shaggy!


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

BLUE OWL said:


> :thumbsup:SHELOOKING GOOD:thumbsup:


 thanks brotha, slowly its getting done


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

~JALISCO~ said:


>


*DAMN ESE' YOU NOT PLAYING......*


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> *DAMN ESE' YOU NOT PLAYING......*


gotta scrubb all the nastyness from bellow:biggrin: give it a fresh coat of paint , just trying to give this lac some love


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

~JALISCO~ said:


> thais cadillac kicks much ass, seen this for the second time it only gets better, that interior sets it off! steering wheel off the hinges! also not to mention the pedal car, good work shaggy!


Thanks carnal nice see u in woodland cady looking good ;$


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

Blue94cady said:


> Whats up cady fam i got 1st mild in woodland thanks to benni padilla for the bad ass parts


My favorite big body in the Valley!:thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

i have a problem i grind the calipers of my fleetwood and now the abs light came out and the traction control too, what could it be ?


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

RAIDERSEQUAL said:


> My favorite big body in the Valley!:thumbsup:


Thank u bro nice talking to u see u in vegas


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

New wheel


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Blue94cady said:


> New wheel




:fool2:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

Blue94cady said:


> Thank u bro nice talking to u see u in vegas


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


Blue94cady said:


> Whats up cady fam i got 1st mild in woodland thanks to benni padilla for the bad ass parts


CONGRATS HOMIE CADDY LOOKING SWEET:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## low61impala (Aug 29, 2011)

~JALISCO~ said:


> thanks brotha, slowly its getting done


so u gettin this cadi painted?


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

BLUE OWL said:


> :thumbsup:CONGRATS HOMIE CADDY LOOKING SWEET:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Gracias carnal r u going to vegas?


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Blue94cady said:


> New wheel


nice steering wheel


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks bro


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

Blue94cady said:


> Whats up cady fam i got 1st mild in woodland thanks to benni padilla for the bad ass parts


:wow: :h5:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

low61impala said:


> so u gettin this cadi painted?


PROBABLY JUST THE BELLY AND FRAME BLACK IT OUT SO IT LOOKS DECENT UNDER THERE, THE REST OF THE BODY JUST NEEDS A QUICKSTYLE TOUCH UP WITH THE BUFFER TO GET RID OF SOME SWIRLS


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

Blue94cady said:


> New wheel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## low61impala (Aug 29, 2011)

~JALISCO~ said:


> PROBABLY JUST THE BELLY AND FRAME BLACK IT OUT SO IT LOOKS DECENT UNDER THERE, THE REST OF THE BODY JUST NEEDS A QUICKSTYLE TOUCH UP WITH THE BUFFER TO GET RID OF SOME SWIRLS


any close ups of the paint? where did you get it painted ? im looking to get my 61 done


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

JINXED32 said:


> Blue94cady said:
> 
> 
> > New wheel
> ...


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

DJ Englewood said:


>


this clean i like those pin- stripe


----------



## $mr blvd$ (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

LAST NIGHTS AFTERMATH


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

DJ Englewood said:


>


nice!


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wua7Jpv2B1U&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

sour diesel said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wua7Jpv2B1U&feature=youtube_gdata_player


whats good Sour Diesel u goin to Vegas???


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

low61impala said:


> any close ups of the paint? where did you get it painted ? im looking to get my 61 done


i did about half the patterns and the kandy on it, favela customs did the burgundy base


----------



## EVILWAYZ95 (May 21, 2011)

If anyone going to Vegas wants to sell some clear tail lights for a 93-96 Fleetwood, hit me up im looking to buy some.


----------



## cheechaz87 (Nov 11, 2009)

DJ Englewood said:


>


 This is a sick ass fleet any other pics of it


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

DJ Englewood said:


>


bad ass picture!


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Cut N 3's said:


> whats good Sour Diesel u goin to Vegas???


 I was planning on goin but I didnt book my flight yet and my money aint lookin good.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Blue94cady said:


> Gracias carnal r u going to vegas?


cHALE BRO THE CADDY IS MY DAILY RIGHT NOW MAYBE NEXT YEAR
GOOD LUCK BRO


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

~JALISCO~ said:


> thanks brotha, slowly its getting done


:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

DJ Englewood said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

cheechaz87 said:


> This is a sick ass fleet any other pics of it


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Thats a bad ass big body


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

~JALISCO~ said:


> LAST NIGHTS AFTERMATH


DAM HOMIE LOOKING GOOD IM GOING TO BE FOLLOWING THE WORK ON THE CAR. :thumbsup::thumbsup: WHAT ARE THE PLANS WITH IT NOW?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

sour diesel said:


> I was planning on goin but I didnt book my flight yet and my money aint lookin good.


i was lookin forward to meet u homie


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

hey i got a question has anyone had this problem

i went to start my car and the starter kept spinning even after i took the key out


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

DJ Englewood said:


> hey i got a question has anyone had this problem
> 
> i went to start my car and the starter kept spinning even after i took the key out


ignition switch is bad, starter solenoid sticking or the little wire on the starter is touching the big wire


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Centillac said:


> DAM HOMIE LOOKING GOOD IM GOING TO BE FOLLOWING THE WORK ON THE CAR. :thumbsup::thumbsup: WHAT ARE THE PLANS WITH IT NOW?


[h=2]







[/h]thanks! Just gonna build a half way decent caddy for the streets . Give the belly a coat of paint and some clear... Some chrome on the suspension , nothing too outrageous , just building something okay to ride...​


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

~JALISCO~ said:


> [h=2]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

StreetNShow said:


> :wave:


 whats up! how is it going?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

DJ Englewood said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)




----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

BADD ASS CADDYS :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

ILLVILLE said:


>


NICE LINE UP USO:thumbsup:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

tt for the big bodys


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

~JALISCO~ said:


> tt for the big bodys


:yes:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TTt Fleetwoods


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

TRADE MY 98 LTC FOR A






95-96


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

update...


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> update...


WHAT'S THE PLAN BRO:sprint:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

BLUE OWL said:


> WHAT'S THE PLAN BRO:sprint:


 the frame is done now we startin on the bodywork removing the top blowing the brains out :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


>



*BAD ASS VIEW KING.....:worship:*


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


>


BIG DAVE 
Congrat!
look at ABEL in front of the car beside you, laughing so hard:roflmao:


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

I regret selling mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:machinegun::finger::thumbsdown::twak::banghead:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


>


bad ass LAC:thumbsup:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

ttt for the lacs


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

:yes:


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

Lunch Bump.


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

digital dash is not working numbers are on but speedometer not workin or miliage? anybody?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


>



when are we going to see this thing on the cover of LRM ?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

ENVIUS said:


> when are we going to see this thing on the cover of LRM ?



*:nono: NAW BETTER CENTERFOLD NEED ANOTHER ONE ON MY WALL...........*


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> the frame is done now we startin on the bodywork removing the top blowing the brains out :biggrin:


COOL BRO:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


>


:worship:


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

*I`M POSTING THIS FOR ONE OF MY FRIENDS A 1995 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD......PATTERNS,SUNROOF,TWO CHROME PUMPS,SIX BATTERIES,SOUNDS,CHROME UNDER THE HOOD,NEW TRANS,NEW WHEEL & TIRES...THE CAR IS IN CHICAGO,IL ..HE`S ASKING $7,000 o.b.o. ANY QUESTONS PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL HIM AT (708) 606-6541....*


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

SPANISHFLY said:


> *I`M POSTING THIS FOR ONE OF MY FRIENDS A 1995 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD......PATTERNS,SUNROOF,TWO CHROME PUMPS,SIX BATTERIES,SOUNDS,CHROME UNDER THE HOOD,NEW TRANS,NEW WHEEL & TIRES...THE CAR IS IN CHICAGO,IL ..HE`S ASKING $7,000 o.b.o. ANY QUESTONS PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL HIM AT (708) 606-6541....*


GOOD DEAL SHE CLEAN:thumbsup:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

SPANISHFLY said:


> *I`M POSTING THIS FOR ONE OF MY FRIENDS A 1995 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD......PATTERNS,SUNROOF,TWO CHROME PUMPS,SIX BATTERIES,SOUNDS,CHROME UNDER THE HOOD,NEW TRANS,NEW WHEEL & TIRES...THE CAR IS IN CHICAGO,IL ..HE`S ASKING $7,000 o.b.o. ANY QUESTONS PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL HIM AT (708) 606-6541....*


nooooo say it ain't so

very clean ride 









and bump for the homie with a clean ride see it in person to many times to count well worth the asking price


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

SPANISHFLY said:


> *I`M POSTING THIS FOR ONE OF MY FRIENDS A 1995 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD......PATTERNS,SUNROOF,TWO CHROME PUMPS,SIX BATTERIES,SOUNDS,CHROME UNDER THE HOOD,NEW TRANS,NEW WHEEL & TIRES...THE CAR IS IN CHICAGO,IL ..HE`S ASKING $7,000 o.b.o. ANY QUESTONS PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL HIM AT (708) 606-6541....*


*YOU FORGOT TO SAY THE PAINT IS FRESH JUST GOT IT NOT THAT LONG AGO.........BY "SIC" HIMSELF *


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*i hope someone takes a lot of pics this weekend of some bad ass BIG BODIES

*


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

any body know of caprice and caddy front doors are interchangeable the look almost identical minus the bottom chrome obviously.


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

DJ Englewood said:


> nooooo say it ain't so
> 
> very clean ride
> 
> ...


 very nice i should sell quick, very nice car


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

ROCK OUT said:


> any body know of caprice and caddy front doors are interchangeable the look almost identical minus the bottom chrome obviously.


*SOMEONE TOLD ME THE SAMETHING BUT I DONT BELIEVE SO JUST THE MIRROR BUT I COULD BE WRONG*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

out of all the years what is the best year to get??


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

95-96 IMO


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ok cool,so why do you say the 95-96 over the 93 -94?


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

93 doesnt have the lt1
94 are good but 95-96 have the doors mirrors that fold but 96 are more wanted because they are the last year


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

My 94


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Ok I would cutting the wires to the factory radio and factory amp (I assumed) have any thing with my car not starting!? Please tell me no. I got a 94


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

817PETE said:


> View attachment 372991
> View attachment 372994
> My 94


Nice and clean i likes :thumbsup:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> *i hope someone takes a lot of pics this weekend of some bad ass BIG BODIES
> 
> *


Whats going on this weekend?


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

MISTER ED said:


> Nice and clean i likes :thumbsup:


 Thank you sir


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

WhiteChocolate said:


> Whats going on this weekend?


Las Vegas Super Show


----------



## phatfleet (Jul 20, 2010)

*my 94 cadillac fleetwoods, cant go wrong with the big bodies*





































:thumbsup:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

95-96 fleet is da way to go..But 93-94 are also cool if a 95-96 is not available


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

64 CRAWLING said:


> ok cool,so why do you say the 95-96 over the 93 -94?


95-96 have the Folding mirrors wich look tight and they also have the LT1 wich has morehorsepower (260) and HD 4L60E transmission with unique accumulators to shift smoother with the shorter rear axle gearing. Also of the 95-96 come with factory sunroof sometimes and there was also less made and are more hard to find this is a table wich breaks down the production years. this is why 93-94 are easy to find 

1993 = 31,773
1994 = 27,473
1995 = 16,180
1996 = 15,109


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

great info homie!! 96 it is then lol


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

64 CRAWLING said:


> great info homie!! *96 it is then *lol


If I ever get another Fleetwood it has to be a 96 or nothen
Ive already had the 94 it was cool but it had hella miles & lots of problems


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> If I ever get another Fleetwood it has to be a 96 or nothen Ive already had the 94 it was cool but it had hella miles & lots of problems


Xfucking2!


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

yea i looked and lookd and didn't find one in good shape well up here anyway nothing but rust bucket cause of the snow but i did find a clean "95" :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> If I ever get another Fleetwood it has to be a 96 or nothen
> Ive already had the 94 it was cool but it had hella miles & lots of problems


same here i had a 94 it was a good strong running car but had to many damn problems, electric problems,key fault,windows all kinds of dumb shit,i gots to get me a 96


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

64 CRAWLING said:


> same here i had a 94 it was a good strong running car but had to many damn problems, electric problems,key fault,windows all kinds of dumb shit,i gots to get me a 96


 :thumbsup:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Picked me up a 95 for a dailyis there a good place to get new trim peices? I need new filler by gas filler. And the strip on rear bumper. And would like to fine new thin chrome strip on top body line?


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

SPANISHFLY said:


> *I`M POSTING THIS FOR ONE OF MY FRIENDS A 1995 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD......PATTERNS,SUNROOF,TWO CHROME PUMPS,SIX BATTERIES,SOUNDS,CHROME UNDER THE HOOD,NEW TRANS,NEW WHEEL & TIRES...THE CAR IS IN CHICAGO,IL ..HE`S ASKING $7,000 o.b.o. ANY QUESTONS PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL HIM AT (708) 606-6541....*


like the rims admire the set up you got in the back


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

clean big bodies yall keep up the great work fellas


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


>


thats a nice set up like tha paint


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

DJ Englewood said:


>


nice big body


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

I was lucky enough to get a 96 from a homie of mine..I bought.it in may off this year and I still haven't took it for a spin because of my suspended license...that's done with now but now I'm waiting on my rims and bumper kit to be sprayed then ill take it out...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

64 CRAWLING said:


> same here i had a 94 it was a good strong running car but had to many damn problems, electric problems,key fault,windows all kinds of dumb shit,i gots to get me a 96


Damn i got a 94 and im going thru all that right now.....SHIT


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

MISTER ED said:


> Damn i got a 94 and im going thru all that right now.....SHIT


Same issuses here too. What that tells me is that the 94 was some bullshit.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Same issuses here too. What that tells me is that the 94 was some bullshit.


I think cause it was the first year of the lt1 so they learned from it and we became the suckers


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

I got a 96, if you are a mechanic or into mods you dont want a 96. The obd2 started in 96 and was a mix of obd1 and 2. You have 4 o2 sensors to replace compared to the 2 the 94 95 have on the LT1 also they have a crank sensor the others dont. The air pump delete that needs done on the motor can be done by removing the air pump and fuse on the 94 95 but the 96 you have to have the computer tuned for the change also which is a pain. The onboard diagnostics tell all codes for the 93-95 but the 96 with the obd2 computer will show check engine lights and no codes show up unless you use a scanner tool to hook up to the computer because obd2 has way more codes than the obd1 climate controls can handle. My opinion is 95 is the best year.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> I think cause it was the first year of the lt1 so they learned from it and we became the suckers


it was the first year of the LT1 in the caddy but it was in the corvette years before. When it was in the corvette the opti spark wasnt vented and they had problems with every one. By the time it got in the fleetwood and other cars it came with a vented opti that was good for 100,000 miles+.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

well 95 it is then lol


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Well just for laughs, (i ain't laughing though) here is where I fucked up. I thought this was just a tuner, so I took the wires to re-route what I thought were speaker wires. Car wont come on now. Pass Fault error
All I wanted to do was put in a fucking radio.
:uh:
These are what I need soon as possible.
View attachment 373345


this is where these harness came from. The tuner on the back of seat in the trunk.
View attachment 373346



this is where I messed up
View attachment 373347


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Well just for laughs, (i ain't laughing though) here is where I fucked up. I thought this was just a tuner, so I took the wires to re-route what I thought were speaker wires. Car wont come on now. Pass Fault error
> All I wanted to do was put in a fucking radio.
> :uh:
> These are what I need soon as possible.
> ...


but why didnt you just took the wires straight from the speackers ?


----------



## STRICTLY JAY (Apr 28, 2003)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Well just for laughs, (i ain't laughing though) here is where I fucked up. I thought this was just a tuner, so I took the wires to re-route what I thought were speaker wires. Car wont come on now. Pass Fault error
> All I wanted to do was put in a fucking radio.
> :uh:
> These are what I need soon as possible.
> ...


Your best bet is to take a wiring harness from a car out of the junkyard. One that's intact. You won't have to do nothing but swap them out. Of course run the wires from the trunk to the dash. Make sure you get a simular year like 93 had the 350. 94-96 had the lt1. 96's had the odb II system.


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

FOR SALE!!!!!!!!!!! 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/147354-93-bigbody-possible-trade-7.html#post14618174


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

badwayz said:


> Your best bet is to take a wiring harness from a car out of the junkyard. One that's intact. You won't have to do nothing but swap them out. Of course run the wires from the trunk to the dash. Make sure you get a simular year like 93 had the 350. 94-96 had the lt1. 96's had the odb II system.


So you saying 94 is the only thing that will work or 93-96.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Hind sight 20/20, I don't know what I was thinking cutting the wires.


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

ILLVILLE said:


> FOR SALE!!!!!!!!!!!
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/147354-93-bigbody-possible-trade-7.html#post14618174


damn i want this car :banghead:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

BIGGGBODYFLEET said:


> damn i want this car :banghead:


X 2


----------



## STRICTLY JAY (Apr 28, 2003)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> So you saying 94 is the only thing that will work or 93-96.


93 is a odd year so is 96 I say that because the 350 was in a 93 so the wires might be a little different. I know a 94-96 had lt1's so the harness should be the same. 96 was the only year the ODB II came in. It's just a different information system built in . You want to get the same year harness with wires just to be 100% sure.


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Thats a nice ass lac :thumbsup:


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

BIGGGBODYFLEET said:


> damn i want this car :banghead:





MISTER ED said:


> X 2


Buy it and its yours :biggrin:


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

817PETE said:


> Thats a nice ass lac :thumbsup:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Key and ignition are good according to a friend of mine that's a locksmith. Time to hit the junkyards for a harness. Thank you to everyone that gave advice.


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

;5 am Sat morn on my way to work :420:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

I love it.....:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DUKE said:


> ;5 am Sat morn on my way to work :420:[/QUOTEalways a tight combo on them white lacs


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

DUKE said:


> ;5 am Sat morn on my way to work :420:


NICE WHITE AND GOLD CANT EVER GO WRONG WIT THAT


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

ILLVILLE said:


> FOR SALE!!!!!!!!!!!
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/147354-93-bigbody-possible-trade-7.html#post14618174


NICE RIDE UCE LIKE HEADLIGHT CONVERSION


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

DUKE said:


> ;5 am Sat morn on my way to work :420:


Im not much on gold but that looks damn good!

some clear corners with gold emblems would top it off nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DUKE said:


> ;5 am Sat morn on my way to work :420:


Looking good!!!


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

DUKE said:


> ;5 am Sat morn on my way to work :420:


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

Where can I get or who has all the thin chrome strips that run from the front fender, thru the doors and out to the quarter panel. Also, where or who has the skirts for sale?


badass 64 said:


>


----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

I need both sides and also the gray plastic moldings that go around the car on top of the chrome rocker panel


Big Juan said:


> Where can I get or who has all the thin chrome strips that run from the front fender, thru the doors and out to the quarter panel. Also, where or who has the skirts for sale?


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Big Juan said:


> Where can I get or who has all the thin chrome strips that run from the front fender, thru the doors and out to the quarter panel. Also, where or who has the skirts for sale?


 I got 2 super clean sets of skirts for sale pm me


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

DUKE said:


> ;5 am Sat morn on my way to work :420:


:worship:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

PARTING OUT GRAND HUSTLE...MOTOR,ALL GOLD GRILL,ALL GOLD TRIMS,HYDRAULICS,INTERIOR,ALL GOLD BILLET STEERING WHEEL,CHROME FRONT END WITH MOLDED ARMS TOP AND BOTTOM EXTENDED 3INCH,RIMS BRAND NEW TIRES,SHELL TOP,AND WHO EVER WANTS THE CAR WITH A NICE PAINT JOB,SHOOT ME A OFFER......OR A TRADE..NOT ANOTHER LOWRIDER....LET ME KNOW IM DONE*http://i51.tinypic.com/2a6p24n.jpg*
*http://i56.tinypic.com/aaapaq.jpg*
*http://i52.tinypic.com/dxijab.jpg*
*http://i53.tinypic.com/2lnidjq.jpg*
*http://i56.tinypic.com/11imkrc.jpg*
*http://i52.tinypic.com/2lihj68.jpg*
*http://i53.tinypic.com/jzb0g3.jpg*
*http://i54.tinypic.com/258wm7n.jpg*
*http://i56.tinypic.com/2i7sqhu.jpg*
*http://i53.tinypic.com/30s7p5z.jpg*
*http://i56.tinypic.com/2lmovok.jpg*


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

MISTER ED said:


> I love it.....:thumbsup:





64 CRAWLING said:


> DUKE said:
> 
> 
> > ;5 am Sat morn on my way to work :420:[/QUOTEalways a tight combo on them white lacs
> ...


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Damn I never seen white and gold look so good:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

Big Juan said:


> I need both sides and also the gray plastic moldings that go around the car on top of the chrome rocker panel


 try ebay for the grey plastic moldings. Theyre expensive. I paid $50 just for the left bumper piece. As far as spears, hit up Bennie aka lowrivi1967 on here. He fabricates the spears out of aluminum. He's good people. Tell him Joey aka StreetNShow sent you.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

No tell him MR.ED sent you......


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

:roflmao:


----------



## martez0310 (Sep 24, 2011)

LOOKING FOR THE EXTENDED SKIRTS, IM IN NC WHO HAS THEM???? AND A FIFTH WHEEL!!! AND I HAVE A 94 WITH THE VINYLE TOP BUT ITS NOT THE COMPLETE CARRIAGE, ITS NOT ON THE DOORS, WHERE CAN I GET THAT KIT...OR CAN I REMOVE IT AND JUST PAINT IT... I WAS TOLD THE BROUGHAMS BACK WINDOW IS A LIL DIFF AND I CANT REMOVE THE TOP AND PAINT IT


----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

StreetNShow said:


> try ebay for the grey plastic moldings. Theyre expensive. I paid $50 just for the left bumper piece. As far as spears, hit up Bennie aka lowrivi1967 on here. He fabricates the spears out of aluminum. He's good people. Tell him Joey aka StreetNShow sent you.


Orale homie, gracias, I'm gonna start looking into it, good looking out.


----------



## 48bomb (May 4, 2008)

StreetNShow said:


> try ebay for the grey plastic moldings. Theyre expensive. I paid $50 just for the left bumper piece. As far as spears, hit up Bennie aka lowrivi1967 on here. He fabricates the spears out of aluminum. He's good people. Tell him Joey aka StreetNShow sent you. [/QUOTE
> Bennie does great work! His spear look like factory pieces. you wont be able to tell the difference except they will never wrinkle on you.


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

MISTER ED said:


> No tell him MR.ED sent you......


:twak: Jk bro


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

StreetNShow said:


> :twak: Jk bro



* HOW WAS THE SHOW...........*


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

MISTER ED said:


> * HOW WAS THE SHOW...........*


Good bro. It's always nice to be at show with the best of the best of lowriders.  Already looking forward to next year! hno: :biggrin:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

GRAND HUSTLE said:


> PARTING OUT GRAND HUSTLE...MOTOR,ALL GOLD GRILL,ALL GOLD TRIMS,HYDRAULICS,INTERIOR,ALL GOLD BILLET STEERING WHEEL,CHROME FRONT END WITH MOLDED ARMS TOP AND BOTTOM EXTENDED 3INCH,RIMS BRAND NEW TIRES,SHELL TOP,AND WHO EVER WANTS THE CAR WITH A NICE PAINT JOB,SHOOT ME A OFFER......OR A TRADE..NOT ANOTHER LOWRIDER....LET ME KNOW IM DONE*http://i51.tinypic.com/2a6p24n.jpg*
> *http://i56.tinypic.com/aaapaq.jpg*
> *http://i52.tinypic.com/dxijab.jpg*
> *http://i53.tinypic.com/2lnidjq.jpg*
> ...


Dog.. Unless u got a heart transplant, u gonna build something else so u might as well keep it.
U know that STN dont die playa! Just criuse it 1 time down Le June to the Grove on a saturday night so u get the feelin back :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> Dog.. Unless u got a heart transplant, u gonna build something else so u might as well keep it.U know that STN dont die playa! Just criuse it 1 time down Le June to the Grove on a saturday night so u get the feelin back :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Its a done deal omar...its gone....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*WHERE ARE THE VEGAS PICS :dunno:*


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

MISTER ED said:


> *WHERE ARE THE VEGAS PICS :dunno:*


 That's what I'm saying? ?


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

MISTER ED said:


> Its a done deal omar...its gone....


Damn!! lol He ll start on the next one soon :biggrin:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

NAW BUDDY.I FEEL THE SAME WAY YOU FELT WITH YOUR TOWNCAR.BASEBALL BAT THOUGHTS..YOU KNOW


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Who gona post up the big bodies from last weekend


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

MAN THOSE BIG BODIES MADE A CLEAN SWEEP IN THE 90'S LUXURY STREET CATAGORY...I KNOW THE 3RD AND 2ND PLACE WINNERS CARS BUT DOES ANYONE HAVE A PIC OR KNOW WHO WON FIRST???


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

TROUBLESOME said:


> MAN THOSE BIG BODIES MADE A CLEAN SWEEP IN THE 90'S LUXURY STREET CATAGORY...I KNOW THE 3RD AND 2ND PLACE WINNERS CARS BUT DOES ANYONE HAVE A PIC OR KNOW WHO WON FIRST???


Ok why not pics of the ones you do know....


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

super show 11


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks finally got my caddy fix  i was feenin like a crack addict...i guess im a lac addict


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> Thanks finally got my caddy fix  i was feenin like a crack addict...i guess im a lac addict


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

My95Fleety said:


>


NICE PICS:thumbsup:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

anyone know if 80's caprice a-arms are interchangable with big body ones?


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> Thanks finally got my caddy fix  i was feenin like a crack addict...i guess im a lac addict


:thumbsup::thumbsup:uffin:


BLUE OWL said:


> NICE PICS:thumbsup:


Thanks! uffin:


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

QUESTION FOR THE GUYS WITH 95s 96s ,WHAT ALL PROBLEMS YOU GUYS BE HAVING WITH THESE LACS??


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

My95Fleety said:


>


:wow:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

the vegas pics are sick :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

sour diesel said:


> update...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

sour diesel said:


>


Do i see l.e.d. Lights.....


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

That caddy and daves starburst are the baddest caddy's in the world....untouchables


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## jc68 (May 27, 2011)

My95Fleety said:


>


looks good!!


----------



## astoria sounds (Dec 11, 2007)




----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

StreetNShow said:


> try ebay for the grey plastic moldings. Theyre expensive. I paid $50 just for the left bumper piece. As far as spears, hit up Bennie aka lowrivi1967 on here. He fabricates the spears out of aluminum. He's good people. Tell him Joey aka StreetNShow sent you.


Orale homie, gracias.


----------



## martez0310 (Sep 24, 2011)

LOOKING FOR THE EXTENDED SKIRTS, IM IN NC WHO HAS THEM???? AND A FIFTH WHEEL!!! AND I HAVE A 94 WITH THE VINYLE TOP BUT ITS NOT THE COMPLETE CARRIAGE, ITS NOT ON THE DOORS, WHERE CAN I GET THAT KIT...OR CAN I REMOVE IT AND JUST PAINT IT... I WAS TOLD THE BROUGHAMS BACK WINDOW IS A LIL DIFF AND I CANT REMOVE THE TOP AND PAINT IT


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

I HAVE THIS 93-96 BIG BODY ALPHA MCCLEAN HOUSE GRILL FOR SALE... IT HAS SOME RUST ON IT BUT CAN BE FIXED AND RECHROMED.... PM ME WITH SERIOUS OFFERS... I HAVE PAY PAL..


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

MISTER ED said:


> That caddy and daves starburst are the baddest caddy's in the world....untouchables


x 100000


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

My95Fleety said:


> :worship:BAD ASS


:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> That caddy and daves starburst are the baddest caddy's in the world....untouchables


YUP:thumbsup:


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

New price on my ride, i have a car im after so $8500 
or $8000 without bumper kit!!!!!!!!!!!! come get it


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)

Sneak peak comming out of Houston,Tx


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

3rd COAST RIDER said:


> Sneak peak comming out of Houston,Tx
> View attachment 377812


Thats "sic" homie


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)

MISTER ED said:


> Thats "sic" homie


:yes:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

ILLVILLE said:


> New price on my ride, i have a car im after so $8500
> or $8000 without bumper kit!!!!!!!!!!!! come get it


:thumbsup:


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

BLUE OWL said:


> :thumbsup:


 TTT


----------



## cheechaz87 (Nov 11, 2009)

thats a good ass price for this lac well worth it someone better jump on it good luck on the sale man


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

cheechaz87 said:


> thats a good ass price for this lac well worth it someone better jump on it good luck on the sale man


Thanks bro


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

3rd COAST RIDER said:


> Sneak peak comming out of Houston,Tx
> View attachment 377812


:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

ILLVILLE said:


> New price on my ride, i have a car im after so $8500
> or $8000 without bumper kit!!!!!!!!!!!! come get it


:thumbsup: ED.....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

sour diesel said:


> :thumbsup: ED.....


im trying im trying.......


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

remember gotta get rid of mines first.....


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

*S.2.N*


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

Bump


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> the 94 it was cool but it had hella miles & lots of problems


i be hearing tons of problems on the 94, mine was the same,are there any common problems in the 95-96 models?????


----------



## EVILWAYZ95 (May 21, 2011)

My Fleetwood at the Beat the Streets car show in El Paso, TX


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

64 CRAWLING said:


> i be hearing tons of problems on the 94, mine was the same,are there any common problems in the 95-96 models?????


Haven't had a problem with mine


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Yogi said:


> Haven't had a problem with mine



* REALLY???? THEN GET READY.... YOU ONE OF THE LUCKY ONES... *


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

My dash is beeping like the door is ajar when im driving at night with the lights on. All the doors are closed. If you turn the lights off it stops beeping. Any idea whats causing this


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

sour diesel said:


> My dash is beeping like the door is ajar when im driving at night with the lights on. All the doors are closed. If you turn the lights off it stops beeping. Any idea whats causing this


 My 93 used to do that shit I had to take out the fuse for the interior lights never figured it out :nosad:


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

MISTER ED said:


> * REALLY???? THEN GET READY.... YOU ONE OF THE LUCKY ONES... *


 You gonna jinx me lol


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Yogi said:


> You gonna jinx me lol


*MY BAD *


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

sour diesel said:


> My dash is beeping like the door is ajar when im driving at night with the lights on. All the doors are closed. If you turn the lights off it stops beeping. Any idea whats causing this


*YOU DRIVIN THE LAC ALREADY*


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Naw just grocery gettin. Its not registed and its in peices :biggrin:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

MISTER ED said:


> *MY BAD *


My caddy doesn't give me any problems... it's a 94 too.... had it for about 4 years, two years with juice


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*OK NOW IM JEALOUS.....*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

Yogi said:


> Haven't had a problem with mine


what year


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

Mines a bucket... Always problems lol well not really ne more but were before


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

sour diesel said:


> My dash is beeping like the door is ajar when im driving at night with the lights on. All the doors are closed. If you turn the lights off it stops beeping. Any idea whats causing this


Diesel check your dimmer switch pimpin,sometimes the timer for the interior lights which is controlled by the computer starts 
to take a dump its a pain in the ass to figure out only way to stop it is to take out the fuse.The little sensors are in the doors where they latch its a pain.I knew someone with the same problem grrr they never figured it out either.


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

64 CRAWLING said:


> what year


 95 :biggrin:


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

EVILWAYZ95 said:


> View attachment 379302
> My Fleetwood at the Beat the Streets car show in El Paso, TX


 Your fleetwood is looking good homie. Saw it at the show.


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

Yogi said:


> 95 :biggrin:


wow no problems at all huh hmnn


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

i know these have b een posted before.. but i dont got time to look right now.
93 brougham... my fuel gauge dont work,, just reads that its full at all times..
and my heater dont work.. it makes noise but dont blow nothing.. ac works fine..
thanks for any help homies..


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Question on my 95 when it sits idle like in drive through I start getting smoke out drivers side pipe. One I pull out no more smoke. Till next time I stop and idle after a min or two. Any ideas?


----------



## EVILWAYZ95 (May 21, 2011)

Thanks bro cant wait to see your fleet out again!!How does it feel knowing you got the baddest Fleetwood out in the 915???:worship:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

playboi13 said:


> i know these have b een posted before.. but i dont got time to look right now.
> 93 brougham... my fuel gauge dont work,, just reads that its full at all times..
> and my heater dont work.. it makes noise but dont blow nothing.. ac works fine..
> thanks for any help homies..


theres a break in the wire that goes back to the pump for the level sensor. Or the sensor is broke and youll need a new sending unit. The other your blend door actuator isnt working most likely, its just opening for the cold a/c air and not for the heater core.



outlawcrewcab said:


> Question on my 95 when it sits idle like in drive through I start getting smoke out drivers side pipe. One I pull out no more smoke. Till next time I stop and idle after a min or two. Any ideas?


 Could be bad vacuum on the opti, make sure the 2 vacuum lines are attached and cleaned out really well and creating vacuum, pull the one off the blue elbow on the intake tube and after awhile it should create suction on your finger, if not its not hooked up right or clogged. The opti needs vacuum or it misfire cylinders and create carbon/smoke


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

EVILWAYZ95 said:


> Thanks bro cant wait to see your fleet out again!!How does it feel knowing you got the baddest Fleetwood out in the 915???:worship:


Damn homie thanks for the compliment. But I wouldnt say the baddest . I cant wait either for my fleetwood to be out. Soon, real soon. Keep up the good work.


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

sour diesel said:


> My dash is beeping like the door is ajar when im driving at night with the lights on. All the doors are closed. If you turn the lights off it stops beeping. Any idea whats causing this


 Anybody else :dunno:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

Anyone got a cluster for a 93??? Shoot me a pm...


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> Anybody else :dunno:


common problem. Its the door switch, like old cars used to have those things that pushed in when the door closed, well fleetwoods have some sort of switch in the door that senses when its closed. search it at impalassforum.com for the fix


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

ON DA WAY HOME


----------



## El Enemigo (Jan 20, 2011)

I got sum new spears for the rear if any one needs them shoot me a pm.still in the oem plastic.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

713BIGRICH713 said:


> View attachment 380712
> ON DA WAY HOME


ITS COMIN BACK TO H TOWN?


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Anyone have a tan radio bezle with vents? Need one for my 95


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

CoupeDTS said:


> common problem. Its the door switch, like old cars used to have those things that pushed in when the door closed, well fleetwoods have some sort of switch in the door that senses when its closed. search it at impalassforum.com for the fix


 Thanks


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

713BIGRICH713 said:


> View attachment 380712
> ON DA WAY HOME


 :wowam ur brave for putting it on that trailer. That trailer is a bitch with a lac on it :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

3rd COAST RIDER said:


>


Wow very nice who did the paint work?


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)

WhiteChocolate said:


> Wow very nice who did the paint work?


Sic out of Pasadena,Tx, good dude to deal with/customer service just all around recommendation from me.


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

I have parts from a 93.... PM me with any requests.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

713BIGRICH713 said:


> View attachment 380712
> ON DA WAY HOME


that car still aint got a hood.. smh


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Anyone have a tan radio bezle with vents? Or trunk motor mine don't suck down looks like parts missing


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

im on the hunt for my next big body(this will be my third one lol) anyway was wondering how you guys are doing the center consoles. are you swapping seats out of another car or just cutting the stock seats? im wanting to build a full custom console with a few screens and switches lol


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

ILLVILLE said:


> New price on my ride, i have a car im after so $8500 or $8000 without bumper kit!!!!!!!!!!!! come get it


 SOLD!!!!!!!!


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

ILLVILLE said:


> SOLD!!!!!!!!


Congrats fam. Looking forward to the next build. Will you be able to clear out the lights over the winter? I read in a post that you got real busy. May do mine over the next couple months.


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

ILLVILLE said:


> SOLD!!!!!!!!


Congrats homie :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

ILLVILLE said:


> SOLD!!!!!!!!


 COOL USO WHATS NEXT


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

sour diesel said:


>


 Nice, hey Diesel you throwing a rim in that kit, or keeping it stock, Id love to put one on mine but I dont think I could fit it in my garage


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

DUKE said:


> Nice, hey Diesel you throwing a rim in that kit, or keeping it stock, Id love to put one on mine but I dont think I could fit it in my garage


 :thumbsup: smoothy cap


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Suppose I'll post my beater now. It's on 13" chome now too. Those are previous owners 20's.


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

Lowridingmike said:


> View attachment 383393
> 
> 
> Suppose I'll post my beater now. It's on 13" chome now too. Those are previous owners 20's.


:thumbsup: thank god you saved her now she ridin like shes supposed to !:biggrin: pics with the 13s please


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

713BIGRICH713 said:


> View attachment 380712
> ON DA WAY HOME


 Whats the deal with my old car?


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

sour diesel said:


> :thumbsup: smoothy cap


where do you get a smoothy cap? ive been looking.


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> where do you get a smoothy cap? ive been looking.


 Larryco on here sells them


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

sour diesel said:


> Larryco on here sells them


thanks


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

anyone know where to get extended and chromed
upper a arms


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*i wanna trade mines for a white one..... anyone :dunno:...........*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> *i wanna trade mines for a white one..... anyone :dunno:...........*


WHY DONT YOU JUST PAINT YOURS ALL WHITE?? HIT ME UP AND WE WORKING SOMETHING OUT IF YOU WANNA PAINT IT


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

On my new caddy there was some nasty noise in rear. Here's what I found









time to put a bridge in and stress point wrap in rear


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

outlawcrewcab said:


> On my new caddy there was some nasty noise in rear. Here's what I found
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*:tears: SHIT MINES AINT RE-INFORCED EITHER......hno:*


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

CADILLAC D said:


> WHY DONT YOU JUST PAINT YOURS ALL WHITE?? HIT ME UP AND WE WORKING SOMETHING OUT IF YOU WANNA PAINT IT


:shocked: :biggrin:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

MISTER ED said:


> *:tears: SHIT MINES AINT RE-INFORCED EITHER......hno:*


IF YOU USED YOU STOCK SPRINGS CUT IT WOULD OF BEEN BETTER


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

outlawcrewcab said:


> On my new caddy there was some nasty noise in rear. Here's what I found
> 
> 
> 
> ...


had that happen when i had my cutlass in high school


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

outlawcrewcab said:


> On my new caddy there was some nasty noise in rear. Here's what I found
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I put my hydro setup, didn't reinforce anything... Drove it for the summer and then reinforced the frame from front to back, upper and lower control arms and extended the uppers, reinforced the belly, and CUT THE REAR EARS OUT AND BUILT A BRIDGE WITH CUSTOMIZED EARS/CUPS TO FIT MY CYLENDERS AND COILS... I LOVE IT NOW AND IT'S REALLY SOLID.

CUT THEM AND BUILD A BRIDGE FOR THREE WHEELING


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

sixtyfive rag said:


> View attachment 384564
> View attachment 384567
> View attachment 384568
> View attachment 384569
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Cnc cut some frame renforcements out of 3/16 and built a bridge now to weld it all in tomorrow


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sixtyfive rag said:


> View attachment 384564
> View attachment 384567
> View attachment 384568
> View attachment 384569
> ...


:worship:


----------



## GORDO IMP (May 31, 2011)




----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

sixtyfive rag said:


> View attachment 384564
> View attachment 384567
> View attachment 384568
> View attachment 384569
> ...


SICK:worship:



outlawcrewcab said:


> Cnc cut some frame renforcements out of 3/16 and built a bridge now to weld it all in tomorrow


Bridge looks good:thumbsup:, good luck


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

sixtyfive rag said:


> View attachment 384564
> View attachment 384567
> View attachment 384568
> View attachment 384569
> ...


 Looks good Gib


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

MY 95 BIG BODY CADI..IN SACRA CALIFAS. ....
View attachment 384993


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC (Jan 1, 2010)

VALLES 65 DROP said:


> MY 95 BIG BODY CADI..IN SACRA CALIFAS. ....
> View attachment 384993


:thumbsup: nice ride.....


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> anyone know where to get extended and chromed
> upper a arms


 \
anybody


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

PHOENIX PRIME C.C. said:


> Looks good Gib


 THXS HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

BLUE OWL said:


> :worship:


THXS1 HOMIE:thumbsup: AND LILO 
THXS HOMIE


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Inside of arches wraped and bridge installed and rear all put back togther. Not bad for 1/2 days work


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

GORDO IMP said:


>


Clean Homie:thumbsup:


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

CadillacTom said:


> Congrats fam. Looking forward to the next build. Will you be able to clear out the lights over the winter? I read in a post that you got real busy. May do mine over the next couple months.


Thanks bro, Yes my schedule is back to normal so i am doing the lights again, hit me up when your ready



StreetNShow said:


> Congrats homie :thumbsup:


Thanks, i already miss it, it hasnt even left my garage yet but i put a car cover over it so i dont have to look at it LOL



BLUE OWL said:


> COOL USO WHATS NEXT


Im looking for a sold 61 or 62 impala project preferably in the north west if any body has any leads holla


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i want to buy another bigbody so bad but scared of the headaches of lil probles that mite happen:rant:


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

Cadillac Slip Yoke drive shaft for sale Built by UNLIMITED SUSPENSION ready to be coated or plated $300 shipped or best offer
I also have a clean set of corner lenses ready to clear out with your choice of emblem for $150 shipped, 
Holla!


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

GORDO IMP said:


>


 :worship:


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

*For sale 
**Posting for my homie *not my car
*if you are serously interested pm me your info and i will relay it to him,* do not ask me build questions about the car i will not respond
*$4500 *or best offer comes with a 66 impala convertible rack and most of the other car parts are in the trunk
*
























*


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

playboi13 said:


> \
> anybody


i saw a set on the last page
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...01736-93-96-cadi-big-body-classifieds-88.html


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Wow....thats a steal


ILLVILLE said:


> *For sale **Posting for my homie *not my car*if you are serously interested pm me your info and i will relay it to him,* do not ask me build questions about the car i will not respond*$4500 *or best offer comes with a 66 impala convertible rack and most of the other car parts are in the trunk*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

ILLVILLE said:


> Cadillac Slip Yoke drive shaft for sale Built by UNLIMITED SUSPENSION ready to be coated or plated $300 shipped or best offer
> I also have a clean set of corner lenses ready to clear out with your choice of emblem for $150 shipped,
> Holla!


*
SOLD!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Cut N 3's said:


>


:wave:Lookin hella good :thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Cleeeeann stock grill for sale.. Pm me a offer if anybody intrested


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

Cut N 3's said:


>


:nicoderm: WOW Real nice B


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ILLVILLE said:


> *
> SOLD!!!!!!!!!!*


dam that was quick...i scrolled down the page seen the yoke for sale and got exited then scrolled down and had a sad face LOL


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

ENVIUS said:


> dam that was quick...i scrolled down the page seen the yoke for sale and got exited then scrolled down and had a sad face LOL


LOL, sorry wish i had more, hit up my homie Rick at Unlimited Suspension and he'll make you one


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

sour diesel said:


> :wave:Lookin hella good :thumbsup:


Thanks Sour Diesel, cant wait to see urs hit da streets. Tell da homies get at me, i got some models they can hook up for me.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

DUKE said:


> :nicoderm: WOW Real nice B


thanks


----------



## weztexmonte84 (Mar 30, 2011)

hey wutz up clean azz lac wut size of tire and spokez do u have on ur ryde . i have a 96 lac deville i tried sum 14s and 13 i have but they stuck like hell lookd like shit ... thankz bro


----------



## weztexmonte84 (Mar 30, 2011)

clean azz lac hoime juz wanted 2 ask wut size of tire & wheel comb u had on there i have a 93 lac deville tried my 14s and 13s both stuck out like shit . i want it 2 have a set up look like ur lac . thanks bro 4 ur tyme laterz


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

weztexmonte84 said:


> clean azz lac hoime juz wanted 2 ask wut size of tire & wheel comb u had on there i have a 93 lac deville tried my 14s and 13s both stuck out like shit . i want it 2 have a set up look like ur lac . thanks bro 4 ur tyme laterz


Ur deville is fwd.. So anything rev is going to look like shit on it..


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

1800-333-4cad:thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Cut N 3's said:


>


HEY IVE SEEN THIS LAC SOMEWHERE BEFORE....LOL


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> HEY IVE SEEN THIS LAC SOMEWHERE BEFORE....LOL


Me tooo!


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Cut N 3's said:


> Thanks Sour Diesel, cant wait to see urs hit da streets. Tell da homies get at me, i got some models they can hook up for me.


 Thanks bro. Ill let them know :biggrin:


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

back in 07


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

VALLES 65 DROP said:


> MY 95 BIG BODY CADI..IN SACRA CALIFAS. ....
> View attachment 384993


CLEAN RIDE PLAYA


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

GORDO IMP said:


>


ALL JUCIED UP UUGGHHHH THATS WHAT'S SUP RIGHT THERE


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Cut N 3's said:


>


dAMN THAT SHYTS CRAZY LOOKN RIDE I LIKE DIFFERENT


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

astoria sounds said:


>


 THAT'S CLEAN COLOR LOOKS GOOD


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Inside of arches wraped and bridge installed and rear all put back togther. Not bad for 1/2 days work


:thumbsup:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

weztexmonte84 said:


> hey wutz up clean azz lac wut size of tire and spokez do u have on ur ryde . i have a 96 lac deville i tried sum 14s and 13 i have but they stuck like hell lookd like shit ... thankz bro





Bumper Chippin 88 said:


> Ur deville is fwd.. So anything rev is going to look like shit on it..


x2.. u need standard offset


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*TTT FOR THE SEXIEST BIG BODIES.............*


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

ILLVILLE said:


> *For sale
> **Posting for my homie *not my car
> *if you are serously interested pm me your info and i will relay it to him,* do not ask me build questions about the car i will not respond
> *$4500 *or best offer comes with a 66 impala convertible rack and most of the other car parts are in the trunk
> ...


*Price drop $3500 or best offer!!!!!!!!

The owner is motivated to sell, he's got his eye on something else, so get it while you can!*


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

Damn thats still for sale? i thought that wouldve sold by now. I know someone has to have 3,500 they can spend


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

i still need chrome extended and reinforced upper a arms


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

QUESTION: is it possible to take off the factory ragtop with no need of any extra trims or major body work done?


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

TTT !!!! FOR THEM FLEETWOODS ............


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

playboi13 said:


> i still need chrome extended and reinforced upper a arms


better have some made then. nobodys just gonna come up off theirs. and if they did theyre gonna cost as much as new. lookin at around $500 a set



Chulow said:


> QUESTION: is it possible to take off the factory ragtop with no need of any extra trims or major body work done?


 you have to get a back window from a baldy fleet, it has the black rubber trim around the window to meet the body that your window doesnt have.


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

Yogi said:


>


:worship:sick color combo:worship:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Yogi said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

CoupeDTS said:


> better have some made then. nobodys just gonna come up off theirs. and if they did theyre gonna cost as much as new. lookin at around $500 a set
> 
> .


i was hopin to find a set but i might have to have my homie build some after all..i found a few sets, those ones on big body cl. but they not reinforced.. another homie supposed to send me pics of other ones..


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Yogi said:


>


:wow:


----------



## Chevys_N_Lacs (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Chevys_N_Lacs (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Chevys_N_Lacs (Oct 25, 2011)

My '96


----------



## Chevys_N_Lacs (Oct 25, 2011)

Ha Ha! What you think?


----------



## Chevys_N_Lacs (Oct 25, 2011)

That thing looks sick!


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

any more pics of this lac?


Yogi said:


>


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Chevys_N_Lacs said:


> My '96
> View attachment 387608


:thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> dAMN THAT SHYTS CRAZY LOOKN RIDE I LIKE DIFFERENT


thanks,


----------



## jeffernst (Oct 9, 2011)

dont wannna be a newb but how much


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Yogi said:


>


clean BROUGHAM


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Yogi said:


>


nice!


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

FLEETWOODS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

*:thumbsup:TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

BLUE OWL said:


> *:thumbsup:TTT:thumbsup:*


:wave:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> :wave:


*SUP BROTHA HERE SOME NEW PICS
**
















*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice bro....


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

BLUE OWL said:


> *SUP BROTHA HERE SOME NEW PICS
> **
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Lookin good.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> Lookin good.


THANK YOU BRO


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> Nice bro....


THKS BRO


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

BLUE OWL said:


> THANK YOU BRO


hope mine makes it to ur level :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

BLUE OWL said:


> *SUP BROTHA HERE SOME NEW PICS
> **
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice bro


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

BLUE OWL said:


> *SUP BROTHA HERE SOME NEW PICS
> **
> 
> 
> ...


 damn thats clean


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

817PETE said:


> damn thats clean


And its bagged


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm in this big body game now also...yeyuuuhhhhhh 96 fleetwood aka tha "skeetwood"


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

BLUE OWL said:


> *SUP BROTHA HERE SOME NEW PICS
> **
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one homie, and a Baldy


----------



## c dogg (Dec 22, 2005)

*here is a pic of my fleetwood*


----------



## c dogg (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## c dogg (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

my homies yogis lac


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:shocked: clean LACZ :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

any one have any chrome brougham caps?








only chrome no alloys thanks


----------



## diesel (Jun 7, 2008)

To
The
Top


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> I'm in this big body game now also...yeyuuuhhhhhh 96 fleetwood aka tha "skeetwood"



Shit a link and now a caddy.....wow


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

jeffernst said:


> dont wannna be a newb but how much


who what when where why


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

i was baning this in the llac last night...


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

BLUE OWL said:


> *SUP BROTHA HERE SOME NEW PICS
> **
> 
> 
> ...


THAT LAC IS HELLA SICK!


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

c dogg said:


>


BAD ASS!


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

c dogg said:


>


Clean!:thumbsup:


----------



## c dogg (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks fellas!!!


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

THANKS HOMIES FOR ALL THE PROPS**


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

c dogg said:


>


INSIDE PICS HOMIE:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

playboi13 said:


> who what when where why



Thats what i thought when i first saw the post but didnt want to say anything


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

c dogg said:


>


Nice caddy! bad ass pic!


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

I have one more.


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

c dogg said:


>


...wow!... :nicoderm:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## c dogg (Dec 22, 2005)

My95Fleety said:


> I have one more.
> 
> View attachment 390137


Thanks bro


----------



## c dogg (Dec 22, 2005)

Flowrider said:


> ...wow!... :nicoderm:


Thanks


----------



## c dogg (Dec 22, 2005)

BLUE OWL said:


> INSIDE PICS HOMIE:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


I will take some this weekend


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

sour diesel said:


>


Looking good loko


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

Blue94cady said:


>


Shittin on em!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


>


damn that beezy got lifts in the ass


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

Blue94cady said:


>


Badass ride homie.


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Blue94cady said:


> Looking good loko


thanks bro


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Blue94cady said:


>


:wow:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Blue94cady said:


>


Sweet ride


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Blue94cady said:


>


THE KING OF THE DRIVEWAY:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


>


SUP BROTHA PUTTING IN WORK:nicoderm:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

c dogg said:


> I will take some this weekend


COOL:run:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

RAIDERSEQUAL said:


> Shittin on em!


Thanks dog whats u bro?


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

-JUICY 93- said:


> Badass ride homie.


Thanks bro cant wait to se ur cady bro benni has down more work on urs


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Just came up on a shitload of grand hustle's parts ... :biggrin: :naughty:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

BLUE OWL said:


> THE KING OF THE DRIVEWAY:thumbsup:


Si señor u now it lol


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

sour diesel said:


> Just came up on a shitload of grand hustle's parts ... :biggrin: :naughty:



Nnnnnnnooooooooooooo


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

Blue94cady said:


> Thanks dog whats u bro?


Chillin dogg, tryna get this schooling taken care of and hours in a work so hopefully on my christmas break i can do a few things to her. How was Vegas?


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

Blue94cady said:


> CADDY IS LOOKING CLEAN SHAGGY :thumbsup:


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

hello everyone i jus want to ask of all the caddy riders out there im trying to show that not jus a 61 impala looks good big body look good too and more comfortable i got nominated for lowrider of the month if you guys can vote for my ride i will appreciated. lets some them what big body can do


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

Blue94cady said:


> Thanks bro cant wait to se ur cady bro benni has down more work on urs


I'm not sure if he's done more work on mine but either way your car is looking badass. Mad props....... badass BIG BODY.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

mr colors said:


> hello everyone i jus want to ask of all the caddy riders out there im trying to show that not jus a 61 impala looks good big body look good too and more comfortable i got nominated for lowrider of the month if you guys can vote for my ride i will appreciated. lets some them what big body can do


 YOU GOT IT HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## fms kid (Jan 1, 2011)

anyone here in the south want to trade for a blazer? nothing show ready, im just looking for a 4door for my lil girl. i got a 88 blazer 8s and 12s, 2 pump, color matched wheels, 14k gold knocks, handdone pinstripes (even in door jams) chained, 6 batts.


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

TX-Klique said:


>


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## c dogg (Dec 22, 2005)

TTT for all the clean bigbodys!!!!!


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> I'm in this big body game now also...yeyuuuhhhhhh 96 fleetwood aka tha "skeetwood"


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> Nnnnnnnooooooooooooo


Me 2


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

:rofl:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## diesel (Jun 7, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Dawg752 (Aug 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

uffin::thumbsup:


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

My old one


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

The new project...."the skeetwood" comming soon


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=391441&stc=1&d=1321109351


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> The new project...."the skeetwood" comming soon
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=391441&stc=1&d=1321109351


Slim u got Skeetwood?????:nicoderm:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice rides, Mr. Fleetwood :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Yeap i want a complete side view of the big body....lovin them skirts


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


>


 Looks like Cadillac Heavenuffin:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

imagejpeg952 IMAG0287


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Cut N 3's said:


> Slim u got Skeetwood?????:nicoderm:


Yep....bout to bring it back from tha dead


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fms kid (Jan 1, 2011)

Anyone got a project for trade?


----------



## diesel (Jun 7, 2008)

fms kid said:


> Anyone got a project for trade?


What u got ?


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

BLUE OWL said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:



:wave:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

My95Fleety said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

JINXED32 said:


> :wave:


SUP HOMIE


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

713BIGRICH713 said:


> View attachment 392857


:wow: anymore pics


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

CADILLAC FEST 2 IN MAY 2012
LOS ANGELES CA 
GET THEM READY


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

MR.GM84 said:


> CADILLAC FEST 2 IN MAY 2012
> LOS ANGELES CA
> GET THEM READY


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

http://youtu.be/wua7Jpv2B1U


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

PHOENIX PRIME C.C. said:


> imagejpeg952 IMAG0287


is that carface... its sicc.. seen it in person a few times


----------



## diesel (Jun 7, 2008)

sour diesel said:


> http://youtu.be/wua7Jpv2B1U


New to owning a big body always owned an still do impalas an g bodys... what conty kit do you guys recommend to put on my 95 fleet ? Thanks


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

713BIGRICH713 said:


> View attachment 392857


More pics of this? Looks badass


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

c dogg said:


>


Bad ass ride


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

diesel said:


> New to owning a big body always owned an still do impalas an g bodys... what conty kit do you guys recommend to put on my 95 fleet ? Thanks


THE CONTINENTAL KIT IS ONLY 93-96 FLEETWOOD 14" THE BUCKET THAT'S OG FOR THAT CORRECT YEAR IS COMPLETLY CLOSED ON THE BOTTOM OF THE BUCKET ONLY A HOLE FOR THE CHAIN HOLE IS A 1" OPENING 









































THIS ONE I DID FOR A SWINGERS CLUB IN LAS VEGAS :fool2:


----------



## diesel (Jun 7, 2008)

^^^ awe shit no way ! I didn't know they were ever produced for big bodys sorry for my stupidity lol. New to the caddy world but loving it


----------



## diesel (Jun 7, 2008)

Gota find me one of em ! Cheers thanks homie...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

sour diesel said:


> http://youtu.be/wua7Jpv2B1U



:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Spy pics of Lowridingmike's Fleetwood on 13's by request. Sorry cell phone pictures and at night.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Chrome 327 said:


> Spy pics of Lowridingmike's Fleetwood on 13's by request. Sorry cell phone pictures and at night.
> View attachment 394170
> 
> View attachment 394174


Thank you sir!


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

MISTER ED said:


> :thumbsup:


Workin on part 2 lol


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Chrome 327 said:


> Spy pics of Lowridingmike's Fleetwood on 13's by request. Sorry cell phone pictures and at night.
> View attachment 394170
> 
> View attachment 394174


:thumbsup:


----------



## EVILWAYZ95 (May 21, 2011)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

to take the famous words of Paris Hilton......"that's hot"


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

713BIGRICH713 said:


> View attachment 392857


shes back home in tx still lookin clean as hell hope to see it at magnificos


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

ChocolateThriller said:


> shes back home in tx still lookin clean as hell hope to see it at magnificos


Did they change the lambo doors back to normal. .


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

sour diesel said:


> Did they change the lambo doors back to normal. .



i pray they did......:angel:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

ive seen that CADDY in person and wow....


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

MISTER ED said:


> i pray they did......:angel:


:yes:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

MR.GM84 said:


> CADILLAC FEST 2 IN MAY 2012
> LOS ANGELES CA
> GET THEM READY


IS THERE A SET DATE YET?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> to take the famous words of Paris Hilton......"that's hot"


:roflmao::thumbsup:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:ttt


----------



## FLEETWOOD ON 3 (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

View attachment 395435
View attachment 395437
View attachment 395440
View attachment 395441
View attachment 395442
View attachment 395443
View attachment 395444
View attachment 395445
View attachment 395446
View attachment 395448


"SPOILED BITCH"


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

FLEETWOOD ON 3 said:


> View attachment 395395
> 
> View attachment 395396


Sup chris :wave:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

LiLMaMa10 said:


> View attachment 395435
> View attachment 395437
> View attachment 395440
> View attachment 395441
> ...


Must be nice krysten :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

lac-a-maniacs.... :wave:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

Blue94cady said:


>


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


>


luvin your lacs homie!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship:uffin:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT ON THEM FLEETWOODS


----------



## FLEETWOOD ON 3 (Aug 19, 2011)

sour diesel said:


> Sup chris :wave:


sup diesel:wave:


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

MISTER ED said:


> i pray they did......:angel:


Pray harder cause they are still lambos...(for now)


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

713BIGRICH713 said:


> Pray harder cause they are still lambos...(for now)




:rant:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::sprint:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

bigdogg323 said:


> View attachment 396785


damn this is an old picture...


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

Cadi owners i'm trying to find a previous owner, or the actual painter, of my cadi. I picked this up from BIGSPANKS on LIL awhile back and need the paint code so they can match the fiberglass. I know what you're thinking................
"take it to a paint shop they can match it". right now the trunk is getting done and my boy is having a hard time finding a painter who'll do it in Modesto. I got a hold of BIGSPANKS and he said an USO AZ chapter might have owned it or painted it, which i pm'ed them already. if all else fails i can take the dash and have them match the fiberglass. here's the car. I'm sure someone knows about this car in LIL. help a brotha out


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

tttt


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

TTT


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> damn this is an old picture...


yeah it is bro i found it on an old memory card i didin know i had lol....:biggrin:


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

TTT


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

*HAPPY TURKEY DAY HOMIES*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

BLUE OWL said:


> *HAPPY TURKEY DAY HOMIES*


same


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving to all my big body riders.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

-JUICY 93- said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all my big body riders.


X94


----------



## Z3dr0ck (Nov 6, 2009)

-JUICY 93- said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all my big body riders.


:thumbsup: thx bRO


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:x96


-JUICY 93- said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all my big body riders.


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

BLUE OWL said:


> *HAPPY TURKEY DAY HOMIES*


:thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

-JUICY 93- said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all my big body riders.


X95


----------



## MIKE HAWK (May 21, 2010)

-JUICY 93- said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all my big body riders.


X93


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

-JUICY 93- said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all my big body riders.



x93-96


----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:sprint:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

bump


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)

:thumbsup:


Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


>


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


>


 lookin clean as hell !!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

srt1 said:


> Cadi owners i'm trying to find a previous owner, or the actual painter, of my cadi. I picked this up from BIGSPANKS on LIL awhile back and need the paint code so they can match the fiberglass. I know what you're thinking................
> "take it to a paint shop they can match it". right now the trunk is getting done and my boy is having a hard time finding a painter who'll do it in Modesto. I got a hold of BIGSPANKS and he said an USO AZ chapter might have owned it or painted it, which i pm'ed them already. if all else fails i can take the dash and have them match the fiberglass. here's the car. I'm sure someone knows about this car in LIL. help a brotha out
> 
> View attachment 396848


A GOOD painter can figure that out on his own w/o a code


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


>


:worship:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


>


This big body is clean. The color combo reminds me of Hyro's big body from the INDIVIDUALS.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


>


:thumbsup:CLEAN:thumbsup:


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

TTT


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*EVERYONE IS WELCOMED . CLUBS, SOLOS, DAILYS, EUROS , BIKES. THIS EVENT IS FREE AND WHAT LOWRIDING IS ABOUT, CRUISING THE BLVD , OLDIES PLAYING, SWITCH HITTING AND HANGING OUT WITH FRIENDS. 

WHEN - SUNDAY JAN 8TH 2012

WHERE- CORONA PARK . 930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA

TIME - **12: 00 PM MEETUP

**CRUISE OUT**- 1: 00 PM

**FOOD**- 1 DOLLAR TACOS PROVIDED BY ABUELITOS TACOS *














































*THAT'S RIGHT GENTE SAVE THEM DOLLARS FOR JAN. 8TH CRUISE IN TO THE SUNSET WITH GOODTIMES CAR CLUB AND ABUELITOS TACOS. TACOS STRAIGHT FROM THE STREETS OF L.A.. TRUST ME YOU WONT BE DISAPPOINTED. GET THEM RIDE SHINED UP, BATTERIES CHARGED AND LEST DO THIS SHIT CALI STYLE. 
*


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

2011 MAGNIFICOS SHOW


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

RareClass said:


> View attachment 400420


Sweet ride


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## chevy boyz (Jul 25, 2010)

Any fleetwoods for sale in florida


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RareClass said:


> View attachment 400420


THANKS G


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

lowdude13 said:


> View attachment 400633


nice ride homie. have any more pics of the engine,trunk,and frame wanted to know of i painted the whole frame or just the front part of it?? thanks let me know :thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

just part of the frame was painted but im going to contiue it never stops hey BRO i used 2 be from together so.L.A.chapter(red candy lincoln)heres a pic. of the trunk!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

RareClass said:


> View attachment 400616


what happened to the extended skirts.....


----------



## diesel (Jun 7, 2008)

RareClass said:


> View attachment 400616


Dam homie that's tight!


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

lowdeville said:


> A GOOD painter can figure that out on his own w/o a code


yeah i knew it's possible but wanted to ask around. i've already talked to club members, and others, but I still wanted to do my research since I have never painted and don't know much about candy. i gots everything lined up so I'm coo now.


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

srt1 said:


> yeah i knew it's possible but wanted to ask around. i've already talked to club members, and others, but I still wanted to do my research since I have never painted and don't know much about candy. i gots everything lined up so I'm coo now.


in my case i bought the same code paint to my base and every time its been a slight difference, prolly betta off having someone try to match it?


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

Will a caprice. Core support fit on a big body?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Jalisco.......:wave:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

MISTER ED said:


> what happened to the extended skirts.....


ITS NEVER HAD THEM G


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

diesel said:


> Dam homie that's tight!


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

GREY GOOSE 96 said:


> Will a caprice. Core support fit on a big body?


:nono:dont waste your money trying


----------



## CaddyFleetwood (Feb 13, 2009)

anybody parting out their big bodies pm me i need the housings for the headlights both p/d side and passenger side headlight with the corner marker light thanks in advance 
MISTER ED :wave: how u been homie i pm'ed u let me kno wuts up


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Cadiilac_Fleetwood said:


> anybody parting out their big bodies pm me i need the housings for the headlights both p/d side and passenger side headlight with the corner marker light thanks in advance
> MISTER ED :wave: how u been homie i pm'ed u let me kno wuts up


I got a clean corner lense for sale pass side


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

lowdude13 said:


> just part of the frame was painted but im going to contiue it never stops hey BRO i used 2 be from together so.L.A.chapter(red candy lincoln)heres a pic. of the trunk!
> View attachment 400641


YOU JUST HAVE THE FRONT OF THE FRAME PAINTED THEN? NICE CLEAN SET UP HOMIE. I HEAR U ON THE IT WONT STOP AND CANT STOP THERE YOU JUST WANT TO ADD AND ADD MORE GOODIES TO THE CAR. YOU WHERE FROM TOGETHER C.C. HOW LONG AGO CAUSE IT WAS ONLY AND HAS BEEN L.A. CHAPTER NO NORTH OR SOUTH CHAPTER AND FROM CHICAGO THE CHAPTER IM FROM. YOU HAVE ANY PICS OF YOUR FRAME.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

RareClass said:


> View attachment 400616


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

Cadiilac_Fleetwood said:


> anybody parting out their big bodies pm me i need the housings for the headlights both p/d side and passenger side headlight with the corner marker light thanks in advance
> MISTER ED :wave: how u been homie i pm'ed u let me kno wuts up


call me i have those in stock 714-371-5654 THE CADILLAC CONNECT


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Stock upper and lower trailing arms for sale for cheap


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

RareClass said:


> ITS NEVER HAD THEM G


my bad I confused it with the green lac from traffic.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Cadiilac_Fleetwood said:


> anybody parting out their big bodies pm me i need the housings for the headlights both p/d side and passenger side headlight with the corner marker light thanks in advance
> MISTER ED :wave: how u been homie i pm'ed u let me kno wuts up



what's good homie...yes I'll hit u up tomorrow


----------



## CaddyFleetwood (Feb 13, 2009)

thanks GM84 ill call u 2mm sour diesel ill pm u thanks also


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Cadiilac_Fleetwood said:


> thanks GM84 ill call u 2mm sour diesel ill pm u thanks also


i pmd you a pic. make a offer priced to sell :thumbsup:


----------



## CaddyFleetwood (Feb 13, 2009)

ikno dis isnt the right topic but iknow some of u on here im sellin an 87 Grand National im askin $7000 obo no trades let me know if anybody is intrested put the word to all of your friends n pm me or give me a call 7865274019
u can c the pictures on the g body n the miami fest


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

lowdeville said:


> A GOOD painter can figure that out on his own w/o a code


Orly please explain how anyone could match a custom paint job ...got nothing to do with being a good painter


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

TTT


----------



## B.M.D (Aug 28, 2011)

My Lac


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

MISTER ED said:


> my bad I confused it with the green lac from traffic.


O YEAH THAT HAPPENS ALOT


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## diesel (Jun 7, 2008)

brett said:


> Orly please explain how anyone could match a custom paint job ...got nothing to do with being a good painter


Mmmmmm ya it dose a good painter can match candy's depending on the amount of coats applied he can reduse his candy an slowly aquier the desired collar. It's not rocket science but yes can be tricky some times having to sand a panel figuring out what bace the candy is over ... Good luck homie  wish I lived close buy to help


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

713BIGRICH713 said:


> 2011 MAGNIFICOS SHOW
> 
> View attachment 400409
> 
> View attachment 400413


your da one dat own this cadi now. i seen at da gas station after da show


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*my little one.....*


























:wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*AND YOU KNOW WHAT WE DO ON SUNDAYS.....*


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> *AND YOU KNOW WHAT WE DO ON SUNDAYS.....*


SHE LOOKING GOOD BRO JUST FINISH WAXING MY CADDY


----------



## CaddyFleetwood (Feb 13, 2009)

MISTER ED said:


> *my little one.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> *AND YOU KNOW WHAT WE DO ON SUNDAYS.....*



Nice mr ed


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

BLUE OWL said:


> SHE LOOKING GOOD BRO JUST FINISH WAXING MY CADDY





Cadiilac_Fleetwood said:


> nice





Blue94cady said:


> Nice mr ed


*THANKS FELLAS BUT CANT WAIT FOR HER TO GO UNDER THE KNIFE.....*


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

MISTER ED said:


> *my little one.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shit :cheesy: :sprint: :thumbsup:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

Cut N 3's said:


> your da one dat own this cadi now. i seen at da gas station after da show


Yes, I Was at chevron after da show. I own tha car now


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

keola808 said:


>


:wow: sicc


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

very nice Jalisco.....


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> very nice Jalisco.....


thanks


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> *THANKS FELLAS BUT CANT WAIT FOR HER TO GO UNDER THE KNIFE.....*


HEY MISTER ED HOW DO I RESET THE OIL CHANGE LIGHT? YOUR THE CADILLAC MAN YOU SHOULD KNOW


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

BLUE OWL said:


> HEY MISTER ED HOW DO I RESET THE OIL CHANGE LIGHT? YOUR THE CADILLAC MAN YOU SHOULD KNOW


Turn the key on, pump gas pedal 5 to 6 times turn key off. Correct me if I'm wrong but that's what worked on mine


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Yogi said:


> Turn the key on, pump gas pedal 5 to 6 times turn key off. Correct me if I'm wrong but that's what worked on mine


THANKS HOMIE SHE MY DAILY PUT 3000 MILES IN TWO MONTHS


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Yogi said:


> Turn the key on, pump gas pedal 5 to 6 times turn key off. Correct me if I'm wrong but that's what worked on mine



this is correct...


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

BEFOR>>>>............


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> BEFOR>>>>............


:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

sour diesel said:


> BEFORE>>>>............


*OK NOW SHOW THE PILLOW SEATS......* :biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

BLUE OWL said:


> THANKS HOMIE SHE MY DAILY PUT 3000 MILES IN TWO MONTHS


That's what's up ride till the wheels fall off!!


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

jalisco....what's the name of your caddy going to be....???


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> jalisco....what's the name of your caddy going to be....???


 you know what bro?, thats a damn good question,i dont know, i ask my wifey, kids ,club bros even the peskey neighbor:rofl: and cannnot come up with anything. lets begin a poll or something, leave it to the cadillac brothas to name the beast


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

~JALISCO~ said:


> you know what bro?, thats a damn good question,i dont know, i ask my wifey, kids ,club bros even the peskey neighbor:rofl: and cannnot come up with anything. lets begin a poll or something, leave it to the cadillac brothas to name the beast




*"LAC OF PASSION"* :biggrin:

ONLY BECAUSE OF THE PASSION IVE SEEN YOU PUT INTO IT....


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> *"LAC OF PASSION"* :biggrin:
> 
> ONLY BECAUSE OF THE PASSION IVE SEEN YOU PUT INTO IT....


 that sounds good!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Yogi said:


> That's what's up ride till the wheels fall off!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

~JALISCO~ said:


> you know what bro?, thats a damn good question,i dont know, i ask my wifey, kids ,club bros even the peskey neighbor:rofl: and cannnot come up with anything. lets begin a poll or something, leave it to the cadillac brothas to name the beast


:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

~JALISCO~ said:


> you know what bro?, thats a damn good question,i dont know, i ask my wifey, kids ,club bros even the peskey neighbor:rofl: and cannnot come up with anything. lets begin a poll or something, leave it to the cadillac brothas to name the beast


"El Chingon"  Jk bro...I'm sure whatever you name it will be a good name :thumbsup:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

~JALISCO~ said:


> you know what bro?, thats a damn good question,i dont know, i ask my wifey, kids ,club bros even the peskey neighbor:rofl: and cannnot come up with anything. lets begin a poll or something, leave it to the cadillac brothas to name the beast


 balls deep


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

~JALISCO~ said:


> you know what bro?, thats a damn good question,i dont know, i ask my wifey, kids ,club bros even the peskey neighbor:rofl: and cannnot come up with anything. lets begin a poll or something, leave it to the cadillac brothas to name the beast


Ponle El Tequilero compa


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

~JALISCO~ said:


> you know what bro?, thats a damn good question,i dont know, i ask my wifey, kids ,club bros even the peskey neighbor:rofl: and cannnot come up with anything. lets begin a poll or something, leave it to the cadillac brothas to name the beast


how about "free labor"


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> *"LAC OF PASSION"* :biggrin:
> 
> ONLY BECAUSE OF THE PASSION IVE SEEN YOU PUT INTO IT....


I second that notion!!......................AND THE I'S HAVE IT! DONE


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

jessdogg said:


>


Nice!!


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

jessdogg said:


>


Anymore pics of this lac???


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

MISTER ED said:


> *OK NOW SHOW THE PILLOW SEATS......* :biggrin:


Ok :cheesy:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

~JALISCO~ said:


> you know what bro?, thats a damn good question,i dont know, i ask my wifey, kids ,club bros even the peskey neighbor:rofl: and cannnot come up with anything. lets begin a poll or something, leave it to the cadillac brothas to name the beast


Blood diamond


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

sour diesel said:


> Blood diamond


thats a good name for a ride! i may use than one hahaha


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

streetking said:


> thats a good name for a ride! i may use than one hahaha


That will be 10 bucks uffin:


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

SUCKER FREE


streetking said:


> how about "free labor"


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

GOODTIMES SO CAL


BigLos said:


>


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

RIDES3 said:


> GOODTIMES SO CAL


YUUUUP. THATS THE HOMIE JORGE'S "LECABREWOOD"


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

nice pics dirk digler....... :thumbsup:


----------



## 72189 (May 24, 2011)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> nice pics dirk digler....... :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

damn that 2 door conv. is the shit bro!:thumbsup:


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

RIDES3 said:


> SUCKER FREE


 :bowrofl:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

Giving it a makeover, after 6 years of sitting in the backyard




At the kandy shop

















http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/714/38184624717871085061067.jpg/



















ILL UPDATE LATER ON WITH MORE PICS


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Thats what's up CHULOW you know we need to take pics together mines is going to get worked on soon too.....


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> Thats what's up CHULOW you know we need to take pics together mines is going to get worked on soon too.....


for sure homie!! lets get it, I just cant wait to ride to the beach like the old days...


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

Chulow said:


> Giving it a makeover, after 6 years of sitting in the backyard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT WORK CANT WAIT TO SEE IT ALL DONE :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

sly slick n wicked caddy


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

SittinOnChrome said:


>


Thats my Theme music when im rollin my lac:nicoderm:


----------



## 72189 (May 24, 2011)

Cut N 3's said:


> Thats my Theme music when im rollin my lac:nicoderm:


:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Cut N 3's said:


> Thats my Theme music when im rollin my lac:nicoderm:





SittinOnChrome said:


> :thumbsup:



that's one of mine....


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

CADILLAC D said:


> TIGHT WORK CANT WAIT TO SEE IT ALL DONE :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

lowdude13 said:


> sly slick n wicked caddy
> View attachment 405839


SHE CLEAN HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

lowdude13 said:


> sly slick n wicked caddy
> View attachment 405839
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

thanks big dawg.


----------



## 72189 (May 24, 2011)

MISTER ED said:


> that's one of mine....


Yup thats whats up homie... stright pancake on them daytons stay up homie


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

fully armored 93 fleetwood.


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

BRASIL said:


> fully armored 93 fleetwood.


:machinegun::gunsAM THATS TIGHT WHERE IS THE ARMOR AT I HEARD ONLY A FEW LIMOS AND A PRESIDENTAL LIMO WERE MADE


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

CADILLAC D said:


> TIGHT WORK CANT WAIT TO SEE IT ALL DONE :thumbsup:


:werd:


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Yogi said:


>


 SWEET:thumbsup:


----------



## cheechaz87 (Nov 11, 2009)

lowdude13 said:


> sly slick n wicked caddy
> View attachment 405839


this is a sick as caddy


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

BAD ASS FLEETWOODS!! TTT


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Yogi said:


>


:nicoderm: that paint job is raw


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

sour diesel said:


> :nicoderm: that paint job is raw


it's like 6 yrs old.....


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)




----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

brett said:


> View attachment 406527


:thumbsup:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

WhiteChocolate said:


>



*OLD POST! BUT DOES ANYONE GOT ANY INFO ON THAT FRONT LOCK UP? 88-99 CHEVY LIFT SPINDLES AND THATS IT, THEY'LL BOLT RIGHT UP WITH NO MODIFICATIONS OR CHANGING THINGS??*


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

Any body willing to trade for a clean Glasshouse 75% all rechromed n fresh paint job pm me thanks


----------



## 72189 (May 24, 2011)

Yogi said:


> Ttt


any more pic's on this LAC


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

TX-Klique said:


> Any body willing to trade for a clean Glasshouse 75% all rechromed n fresh paint job pm me thanks


pics?


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

915-274-0837 get @ ill send u some


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

TEMPER909IE said:


> *OLD POST! BUT DOES ANYONE GOT ANY INFO ON THAT FRONT LOCK UP? 88-99 CHEVY LIFT SPINDLES AND THATS IT, THEY'LL BOLT RIGHT UP WITH NO MODIFICATIONS OR CHANGING THINGS??*


TTT


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

:dunno: i also want to find out myself


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

TEMPER909IE said:


> TTT


extended brake lines and stay away from spring tech spindles try to get fabtec spindles if you can the fabtec fit the best and the other ones give brake line mounting clearance issues that will not let you bolt up the brake line because of the angle.....the teal and pink lac both have 3-4 inch spindles


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> extended brake lines and stay away from spring tech spindles try to get fabtec spindles if you can the fabtec fit the best and the other ones give brake line mounting clearance issues that will not let you bolt up the brake line because of the angle.....the teal and pink lac both have 3-4 inch spindles


so if i go with fabtc spindles still gotta extend the brake lines? brake lines are the only issue, ball joints and calipers and rotors dont need to be changed?


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:shh:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

nice pics javi....


----------



## allan73cadi (Sep 30, 2009)

Do you guys also find that the big body's make a lot of noise at the windows when driving? I fully insulated it with dynamat but now the noise coming from the windows and especially from the mirrors stands out a lot more and it's pretty annoying... Any of you guys having the same issues?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

nope have you check your rubbing molding around the door...


----------



## allan73cadi (Sep 30, 2009)

Yeah they're all good... I even added extra insulating behind the door panel...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

bigdogg323 said:


>


:worship: this a bad mufucka !


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Yogi said:


> :worship: this a bad mufucka !



I agree....


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

*just a daily project im working on for rite now! next. paint on and tint off!
*


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

DIRK DIGLER said:


> *just a daily project im working on for rite now! next. paint on and tint off!
> 
> *


nice pj. :thumbsup:


----------



## THE DON QUON (Jul 14, 2011)

Yogi said:


> :worship: this a bad mufucka !


Nice ride and where can I get those skirts from


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

bigdogg323 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

DIRK DIGLER said:


> *just a daily project im working on for rite now! next. paint on and tint off!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

bigdogg323 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

What's the largest moonroof to go in a fleetwood?


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

Biggest is a 42 moonroof


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Dat white Cadi is off da chain


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Yogi said:


>


Dat white Cadi is off da chain


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Cut N 3's said:


> Dat white Cadi is off da chain



wink wink.....


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

nice lay yogi...looks like mine....


----------



## $mr blvd$ (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## BIG_FIRME_OG (Jan 18, 2005)

I have a? My inside lights Don't turn off any more in my 96 fleetwood I moved the dome light switch and it still don't turn off. I had to take Out the fuse for the lights to turn off. Has any body had this problem?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

BIG_FIRME_OG said:


> I have a? My inside lights Don't turn off any more in my 96 fleetwood I moved the dome light switch and it still don't turn off. I had to take Out the fuse for the lights to turn off. Has any body had this problem?


its the door switch in the doors. Old cars had push buttons that triggered the lights to turn on and off, these cars had a different kind of switch. Common problem


----------



## BIG_FIRME_OG (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks am going to try messing with it today


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

for sale or trade i got more pics (915)-274-0837


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

Yogi said:


> Biggest is a 42 moonroof


Yup I posted a pic of my 42 back on pg 1482


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

Does anyone know if the plastic inserts that hold the ends on the window scissor lift are sold and where?Also,how are they replaeced,since the ends on the rail are crimmped?Thanks!


----------



## Z3dr0ck (Nov 6, 2009)

chulow95 said:


> Does anyone know if the plastic inserts that hold the ends on the window scissor lift are sold and where?Also,how are they replaeced,since the ends on the rail are crimmped?Thanks!


You can find them on Ebay.... check here for the procedure on replacing them... http://www.impalassforum.com/vBulletin/showthread.php?t=232364&highlight=window+roller


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


>



:fool2:


----------



## Kingoftha661 (Oct 10, 2011)

Last month it will look like this redoing it for 2012


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

My boy Paul doing his thing, Low C showin the homie some love!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


>


DAMN!!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

Quick question, how do I get my ashtray in the dashboard out?


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

chulow95 said:


> Does anyone know if the plastic inserts that hold the ends on the window scissor lift are sold and where?Also,how are they replaeced,since the ends on the rail are crimmped?Thanks!


 Hey Homie get ahold of MR.GM84 on here send him a PM tell him you need the window inserts. Mikes a straight up homie I got enough of those things to replace all my windows last summer.


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


>


:worship: Just sick :worship:


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

Nasty said:


> My boy Paul doing his thing, Low C showin the homie some love!


Tight video :thumbsup:


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Yogi said:


> Biggest is a 42 moonroof


Thanks homie:h5:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Nasty said:


> My boy Paul doing his thing, Low C showin the homie some love!


NICE CLIP HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

Nasty said:


> My boy Paul doing his thing, Low C showin the homie some love!



Nice Bro!! Added that video to my favorites!!


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

BigLos said:


>


 
I LIKE TH!S.......


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

BigLos said:


>


CLEAN


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


>


LAC lookin good bRO


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

BigLos said:


>


CLEAN:thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

BigLos said:


>


I hope my shit turns out this good :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I need a E&G grill for this thang:.... Anyone have it...all chrome


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks for the replies to my question on the window inserts!Appreciate it!


----------



## CaddyFleetwood (Feb 13, 2009)

sour diesel u got some pictures of ur Lac


----------



## CaddyFleetwood (Feb 13, 2009)

MISTER ED said:


> :fool2:


:rofl:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Cadiilac_Fleetwood said:


> sour diesel u got some pictures of ur Lac


]


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

Merry Christmas to all the fleetwood riders.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

-JUICY 93- said:


> Merry Christmas to all the fleetwood riders.


*X93:thumbsup:*


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

I know it's late but Merry Cadillac Christmas


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> I need a E&G grill for this thang:.... Anyone have it...all chrome


Fuck u...dat e&g grill...dat lac...and yo lincoln biaaaayiitttccchhh!!!!!!!!


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

:drama:



RAGALAC said:


> Fuck u...dat e&g grill...dat lac...and yo lincoln biaaaayiitttccchhh!!!!!!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

RAGALAC said:


> Fuck u...dat e&g grill...dat lac...and yo lincoln biaaaayiitttccchhh!!!!!!!!



you can always bye it back.......


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

oops meant *BUY*


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

View attachment 412131
HAPPY NEW YEAR 2012 JUST AROUND THE CORNER , TO ALL THEM BIG BODY LOVERS TTT


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

8REGAL_LIMITED4 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

8REGAL_LIMITED4 said:


> :drama:


Nothin like dat...das my big broda homie.......................


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> you can always bye it back.......


Ill get it back from em later gotta get some shit situated 1st...then ill be back to play.


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

RAGALAC said:


> Nothin like dat...das my big broda homie.......................


 JP...i kinda got that from it all...but thought hell fuck it...why not...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

RAGALAC said:


> Fuck u...dat e&g grill...dat lac...and yo lincoln biaaaayiitttccchhh!!!!!!!!


I'll come by yo house when I get it rollin....and do a few burnouts in yo grass


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice Lac


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> I'll come by yo house when I get it rollin....and do a few burnouts in yo grass


N I hope da other axle fly of dat bitch.............


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Complete new rearend with weenie setup that's about 1000 lbs lighter.....no more issues


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

GOOD MORNING


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

93brougham said:


> GOOD MORNING
> 
> 
> View attachment 412444


:twat: old pic


----------



## Shortdog93 (Jun 2, 2008)

.
windshield wipers wont function, tried swappin the 25a fuses with the used ones in the box, and still not working. gona go purchase a new one see if it helps. any other recomendations?


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> :twat: old pic


lol the only ones i got unless you want to see it with weeds growing in the backyard


----------



## Mario Loco (Jul 7, 2011)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


>


:nicoderm:LOOKIN GOOD!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

93brougham said:


> lol the only ones i got unless you want to see it with weeds growing in the backyard




 it's all good I know it's coming.....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Shortdog93 said:


> .
> windshield wipers wont function, tried swappin the 25a fuses with the used ones in the box, and still not working. gona go purchase a new one see if it helps. any other recomendations?



turn them on and listen to see if the motors working..... I guess


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> it's all good I know it's coming.....


Lets hope in 2012


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Complete new rearend with weenie setup that's about 1000 lbs lighter.....no more issues


I big lac....full of fat bitches...............will even out da weight difference.


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

Has anyone had this happed on there stock bigbodys were the steering wheel fells like its floating or does respond when ur trying to chance lanes ??


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

MR LAC 95 said:


> Has anyone had this happed on there stock bigbodys were the steering wheel fells like its floating or does respond when ur trying to chance lanes ??


 no but that sounds kinda scarry


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

MR LAC 95 said:


> Has anyone had this happed on there stock bigbodys were the steering wheel fells like its floating or does respond when ur trying to chance lanes ??


did your tracktion control light come on ?


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

MR.GM84 said:


> did your tracktion control light come on ?


No it didn't I all ready changed the center link and the idler arm cause they had some play in them but it still does the same shit not all the time though


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> I need a E&G grill for this thang:.... Anyone have it...all chrome


i always like this cadi, real clean,


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

Can u put a Brougham shell on a regular big body it how could u make it a soft top?


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

sour diesel said:


>


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

DJ Englewood said:


>


supr bad...


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

DJ Englewood said:


>


very nice................


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

DJ Englewood said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

MR LAC 95 said:


> Has anyone had this happed on there stock bigbodys were the steering wheel fells like its floating or does respond when ur trying to chance lanes ??


There's a variable steering control on the pump that allows for tighter steering at higher speeds etc. It goes bad and makes the steering weird. Most everyone just unplugs the connector on the pump the u just have the default easy steering all the time. It doesn't hurt anything unplugged


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

DJ Englewood said:


>


:wow:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

the lac back in 09


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

CoupeDTS said:


> There's a variable steering control on the pump that allows for tighter steering at higher speeds etc. It goes bad and makes the steering weird. Most everyone just unplugs the connector on the pump the u just have the default easy steering all the time. It doesn't hurt anything unplugged


thanks for ur help hoime


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

phx az


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

DJ Englewood said:


>


This one made me decide to put a column shifter in mine:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

COMING MAY 2012 BROUGHT TO YOU BY THE CADILLAC CONNECT


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

MR.GM84 said:


> COMING MAY 2012 BROUGHT TO YOU BY THE CADILLAC CONNECT


:thumbsup:ILL BE THERE THIS YEAR FOR SURE:thumbsup:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

That's clean!


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

TX-Klique said:


> That's clean!


thankx


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

engelwood how are you posting being " banned".....


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## 72189 (May 24, 2011)

MISTER ED said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*happy lac year fellas....*


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

MISTER ED said:


> *happy lac year fellas....*


you to :h5:


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

MISTER ED said:


> *happy lac year fellas....*


Same to you and the rest of the fleetwood riders.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

MR.GM84 said:


> COMING MAY 2012 BROUGHT TO YOU BY THE CADILLAC CONNECT


:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

RAIDERSEQUAL said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> *happy lac year fellas....*


THANKS BRO LIKE WISE


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MR.GM84 said:


> you to :h5:





-JUICY 93- said:


> Same to you and the rest of the fleetwood riders.





BLUE OWL said:


> THANKS BRO LIKE WISE



:run::run:


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Im in the works for a 93 fleetwood,ttt,when I get it,ill post pics


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

RareClass said:


> View attachment 415016


SHE LOOOOOOOOOOOKING GOOD HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

BLUE OWL said:


> SHE LOOOOOOOOOOOKING GOOD HOMIE:thumbsup:


 THANKS G SO IS YOURS:thumbsup:


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

I WOULD LIKE TO MAKE IT TO CADILLAC FEST IN MAY 2012 FROM PHOENIX AZ


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

MR.GM84 said:


> COMING MAY 2012 BROUGHT TO YOU BY THE CADILLAC CONNECT


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> engelwood how are you posting being " banned".....


:dunno:


:cheesy:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

something i just saw today


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

DJ Englewood said:


> View attachment 413795


that is clean ride right there


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

RareClass said:


> THANKS G SO IS YOURS:thumbsup:


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

A mi gusto 97 said:


> I WOULD LIKE TO MAKE IT TO CADILLAC FEST IN MAY 2012 FROM PHOENIX AZ
> View attachment 415269
> View attachment 415420


NICE:thumbsup:


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

BLUE OWL said:


> NICE:thumbsup:


Thx bro


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Any of you guys paint your plastic moldings? Tried taking them off but they're on there good with adhesive, it wanted to crack as I was prying? Any tips or just do some masking?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

mask them up really good and paint them don't try taking them off....


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> Any of you guys paint your plastic moldings? Tried taking them off but they're on there good with adhesive, it wanted to crack as I was prying? Any tips or just do some masking?


use fineline to get it inthere good, then 1/2 in. tape on top of the fine line the best you can thats what i did. i needed to take one off it was a beeyotch , i used fishing line so i wouldnt break the plastic . the factory puts on 2 strips of double stick tape on the edges, the middle has none


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

MR.GM84 said:


> COMING MAY 2012 BROUGHT TO YOU BY THE CADILLAC CONNECT


Is this a real show or what?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Psycho631 said:


> Is this a real show or what?



yes it is come support.....


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

ghost lac


----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)

TRIPLE BLACK........


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

SERGLPC said:


> TRIPLE BLACK........


Clean!:thumbsup:


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

DJ Englewood said:


>


Is This Manual or Automatic Transmission... it looks great for center console and neat emblem :thumbsup:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

SERGLPC said:


> TRIPLE BLACK........


REAL NICE:thumbsup:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

1994 Cadillac fleetwood Excellent looking car, 130,000 miles, one owner leather seats no rips or worn, all crome in place, cold AC, everthing works on the car, new H.I.Ds new 24 inch BELLAGIO original paint garage kept, <br>
call or txt 786 378 3124 no window shoppers.. $3500obo with out rims and $6500 obo with rims (Located in MIAMI)


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)




----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

javib760 said:


>




this is sooooooo hottttt!!!!!!!


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

One of my favorites dope as car!!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

anyone know where to find those bushings that go on the rear end ears? local auto parts do not carry them


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

lilo said:


> Is This Manual or Automatic Transmission... it looks great for center console and neat emblem :thumbsup:


its a 6speed, ive seen the build pics of this car somewhere...........


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

Coast 2 Coast said:


> its a 6speed, ive seen the build pics of this car somewhere...........


:yes:

i'm working on gettin the build pics


----------



## GORDO IMP (May 31, 2011)




----------



## GORDO IMP (May 31, 2011)

~JALISCO~ said:


> anyone know where to find those bushings that go on the rear end ears? local auto parts do not carry them


WHATS UP JALISCO I GPT MINE AT MONUMENT CAR PARTS BUT U CAN ALSO GET THEM ON AMAZON


----------



## GORDO IMP (May 31, 2011)

MY BOY ROB CADDY IS CLEAN


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

GORDO IMP said:


> MY BOY ROB CADDY IS CLEAN


:nicoderm: dam that house grill looks like platinum


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

sour diesel said:


> :nicoderm: dam that house grill looks like platinum



*the make the whole car change.... cant wait to see yours.....*


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## smokeyloko (Sep 1, 2011)

El Volo said:


> Yeah man, the extended skirts on your ride would be SICK!
> 
> Here's a couple pics of my old Caddy... Same color as yours, right?


r those wheels 14s they look bigger then 13s but i dunno it they way the pic was taken


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

Ttt!


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

I HAVE A RARE E&G CUSTOM HALF TOP FOR SALE IN ORANGE COUNTY CA NO SHIPPING LOCAL PICKUP ONLY 
THE CADILLAC CONNECT 714-371-5654


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

Yogi said:


> Ttt!


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

MISTER ED said:


> *the make the whole car change.... cant wait to see yours.....*


Mines aint shinning like that.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

MR.GM84 said:


> I HAVE A RARE E&G CUSTOM HALF TOP FOR SALE IN ORANGE COUNTY CA NO SHIPPING LOCAL PICKUP ONLY
> THE CADILLAC CONNECT 714-371-5654


:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## TONY M (Aug 16, 2011)

MANIACOS AL 100


----------



## TONY M (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## TONY M (Aug 16, 2011)

LA CHACALOSA MANIACOS AL 100


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

DIRK DIGLER said:


>


 THASS CLEAN HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood (Apr 11, 2009)

How do I put on 14x7 chinas on a big body?? Need help


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

BigLos said:


>



*ANY MORE OF THIS CADDY.....*


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

T.T.T


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

sick_AZ_fleetwood said:


> How do I put on 14x7 chinas on a big body?? Need help


14x7 in the front 14x6 in the rear and 175/70/14 tires and you won't have to shave or cut anything

thats what i'm running


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

T.T.T.


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

sick_AZ_fleetwood said:


> How do I put on 14x7 chinas on a big body?? Need help


14s on big body's :thumbsdown:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

Yogi said:


> 14s on big body's :thumbsdown:


what's the wheel and tire size 4 13in chinas?


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

MISTER ED said:


> *ANY MORE OF THIS CADDY.....*


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

TONY M said:


> View attachment 419382
> MANIACOS AL 100


:thumbsup:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

DIRK DIGLER said:


>


This caddy is beautiful. My homie is the owner and he told me the history on it and I was amazed by it. Its a '94 with the '96 mirrors upgrade with a pearl white paint job and I think the pinstripe and leafing is under the clear. He purchased it back in 1999 from an elderly woman ( he is the second owner ) and he built it the way it looks in the pic back in 1999. He retired it in 2001 and it was garaged since 2001 until he brought it back out in late 2011. He hasnt done anything to it but add the TRADITION IE CC plaque to it. And I wanna say that he's considering selling it. It has about 95,000 OG miles on it.


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

DJ Englewood said:


> what's the wheel and tire size 4 13in chinas?


155/80/R13


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

DIRK DIGLER said:


>


NICE LINE UP:thumbsup:


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

BIG BODYS


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

BLUE OWL said:


> NICE LINE UP:thumbsup:





Yogi said:


> Ttt





STAKIN MONEY said:


> BIG BODYS



I strongly agree with my caddy brothers....


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

MISTER ED said:


> I strongly agree with my caddy brothers....


:thumbsup:


----------



## CaddyFleetwood (Feb 13, 2009)

sour diesel said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

a toast to the cadillacs


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Cadiilac_Fleetwood said:


> sour diesel said:
> 
> 
> > ]
> ...


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

Yogi said:


> 155/80/R13


13x7 all the way around?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

DJ Englewood said:


> 13x7 all the way around?


YUP 13/7 ROADSTERS NO CHINAS


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

~JALISCO~ said:


> a toast to the cadillacs


YOU PUTTING IN WORK HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> Cadiilac_Fleetwood said:
> 
> 
> > july is coming ....
> ...


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

DJ Englewood said:


> 13x7 all the way around?


Yes 13x5.5s don't look good are you trying to clear the skirts?


----------



## xxsickoxx (Apr 3, 2011)

DJ Englewood said:


>


:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

It's been slow, but I have some updates....



































Trying to have it done this weekend! But we all know that can change in no time.


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

Looks good with the gray top!


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

4DA702 said:


> Looks good with the gray top!


Thank you sir....


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

tra1414 said:


> It's been slow, but I have some updates....
> View attachment 420656
> 
> View attachment 420657
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

Ttt for the lac brothers!


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

BLUE OWL said:


> YUP 13/7 ROADSTERS NO CHINAS


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

tra1414 said:


> It's been slow, but I have some updates....
> View attachment 420656
> 
> View attachment 420657
> ...


Dam :nicoderm: shit lookin rite :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

Yogi said:


> Yes 13x5.5s don't look good are you trying to clear the skirts?


:yes:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

BLUE OWL said:


> :thumbsup:





MR LAC 95 said:


> Ttt for the lac brothers!





sour diesel said:


> Dam :nicoderm: shit lookin rite :thumbsup:


Thanks homies. 
I really like the way this one has come out! Now it's time to cruz and think about the next steps....


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

I have a 1994 Cadillac Fleetwood that came with an LT 1. I took it apart to have parts chromed and polished however like an idiot I didn't take before and after pics before I took it apart. It was recently put back together by local machine shop because I had the heads rebuilt. My concern is that they may not have pieced it back together correctly. I don't recall having a bracket going across the front of the water pump but I could be wrong. I realize the pic is a bit blurry. I don't have the engine in my possession since it's still at the machine shop. Anyway, would anyone be able to post close of pictures of their LT 1 with a fan clutch please. I really need front, sides and rear views.


















This probably the wrong topic to post this on. :happysad:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

tra1414 said:


> It's been slow, but I have some updates....
> View attachment 420656
> 
> View attachment 420657
> ...



I believe zfelix did an awesome job on your car.....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

BLUE OWL said:


> YUP 13/7 ROADSTERS NO CHINAS



:wave:


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

MISTER ED said:


> I believe zfelix did an awesome job on your car.....


Thank you and Yes he did brother!


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

StreetNShow said:


> I have a 1994 Cadillac Fleetwood that came with an LT 1. I took it apart to have parts chromed and polished however like an idiot I didn't take before and after pics before I took it apart. It was recently put back together by local machine shop because I had the heads rebuilt. My concern is that they may not have pieced it back together correctly. I don't recall having a bracket going across the front of the water pump but I could be wrong. I realize the pic is a bit blurry. I don't have the engine in my possession since it's still at the machine shop. Anyway, would anyone be able to post close of pictures of their LT 1 with a fan clutch please. I really need front, sides and rear views.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why you running a fan clutch. If its a 94 with an LT1 you should have electric fans?


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

DJ Englewood said:


> :yes:


Youu need Zs or Ds or have the rear end shortened you. Also have to grind down the plastic tabs and cut a part of the fender like in this pic make sure you leave the holes where the skirt attaches alone see pic below


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

low4ever said:


> Why you running a fan clutch. If its a 94 with an LT1 you should have electric fans?


I have electric fans as well.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

~JALISCO~ said:


> anyone know where to find those bushings that go on the rear end ears? local auto parts do not carry them


look for 94-96 impala ss poly from pst? maybe?


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

My 94 had a LT1 and I had a fan and electric fan also don't know y n I had a another 94 all electric I guess maybe one was built latter in the year don't know


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

Does anyone know were I can get a billet grill for my 95 ?


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

TX-Klique said:


> My 94 had a LT1 and I had a fan and electric fan also don't know y n I had a another 94 all electric I guess maybe one was built latter in the year don't know


Yeah I havent been able to find pics of one with a clutch fan. A member from an LT1 forum stated the extra fan was due to the ride having a towing package and the fan was needed for extra cooling.


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

low4ever said:


> Why you running a fan clutch. If its a 94 with an LT1 you should have electric fans?


this a lt1 with the tow package every one wants the lt1 with out the tow package but this looks tight


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

StreetNShow said:


> Yeah I havent been able to find pics of one with a clutch fan. A member from an LT1 forum stated the extra fan was due to the ride having a towing package and the fan was needed for extra cooling.


Maybe bro I don't know never really minded it but it's there right?


----------



## nueve5 (May 14, 2009)

I came across a good deal on this last month and I couldn't pass it up it seems to have the factory moonroof cause it doesn't have the rear flip doown mirrors on the headliner but when I try to open it I can just see the gear on the motor spin it seems to be missing the little teeth that engage the track does anybody know where I can find the gear or am I shit out of luck


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

MR.GM84 said:


> this a lt1 with the tow package every one wants the lt1 with out the tow package but this looks tight



That's mike. I may get a wild hair and make an attempt at chroming the clutch.


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

TX-Klique said:


> Maybe bro I don't know never really minded it but it's there right?


Yeah I dumped the tow package though


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

nueve5 said:


> I came across a good deal on this last month and I couldn't pass it up it seems to have the factory moonroof cause it doesn't have the rear flip doown mirrors on the headliner but when I try to open it I can just see the gear on the motor spin it seems to be missing the little teeth that engage the track does anybody know where I can find the gear or am I shit out of luck



Nice. :thumbsup: Don't wires make a world of difference?


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

nueve5 said:


> I came across a good deal on this last month and I couldn't pass it up it seems to have the factory moonroof cause it doesn't have the rear flip doown mirrors on the headliner but when I try to open it I can just see the gear on the motor spin it seems to be missing the little teeth that engage the track does anybody know where I can find the gear or am I shit out of luck


Nice find!


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

StreetNShow said:


> Nice. :thumbsup: Don't wires make a world of difference?


i was thinking the same just before seeing whatcha wrote


----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

~JALISCO~ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 64ROllin (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

~JALISCO~ said:


> i was thinking the same just before seeing whatcha wrote


----------



## 64ROllin (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## 96LOCS (Nov 21, 2011)

Just wanted to post a pic.


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

That's clean


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

Has anyone put a softop on a non softop? How does it look any help anyone please!!


----------



## nueve5 (May 14, 2009)

tra1414 said:


> Nice find!


Thanks it has a couple of little issues but overall decent and yeah my homeboy gave me the rims for xmas I guess it did look that bad on stocks :roflmao:


----------



## BAGGD (May 20, 2009)

nueve5 said:


> Thanks it has a couple of little issues but overall decent and yeah my homeboy gave me the rims for xmas I guess it did look that bad on stocks :roflmao:


Gotta love a fleet on spokes.....just sexier.


----------



## nueve5 (May 14, 2009)

One of the issues is the damn security system I tried the resistor bypass and it still does the same thing it starts but if it sits to long it won't start until the light shuts off anybody know how to just bypass it all not just the key and cylinder


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

tra1414 said:


> It's been slow, but I have some updates....
> View attachment 420656
> 
> View attachment 420657
> ...


*looks bad ass *:thumbsup:


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## certified g (Aug 10, 2008)

whats up my big body family:wave:........got pics comming soon


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

:sprint:


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

keola808 said:


> *looks bad ass *:thumbsup:


Thanks Bro!


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## CaddyFleetwood (Feb 13, 2009)

i need some tips i got my Caddy bak from the shop and i want to paint the car myself or atleast sand it down myself and but the paint and have a shop paint it can anyone let me know step by step the tools i need to sand down the car to bare metal, and also (im looking for pearl paint mainly white with some blues)or any suggestion my car is white with a blue top blue interior im not planing to change the top,but like i said im looking for a white pearl, and where can i buy the gallons of paint if possible thanks homie, you can pm to thanks again


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

Just got rid of my 99 Town car last night, and Grabbed this 96 Fleet. Man there is no comparison to the comfort of the two! the 92-97 Town Cars are Comfortable, But now I see there's no Comparing to a Cadillac. I'm hooked!!


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

pitbull166 said:


> Just got rid of my 99 Town car last night, and Grabbed this 96 Fleet. Man there is no comparison to the comfort of the two! the 92-97 Town Cars are Comfortable, But now I see there's no Comparing to a Cadillac. I'm hooked!!


That's on point. Congrats Homie:thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

pitbull166 said:


> Just got rid of my 99 Town car last night, and Grabbed this 96 Fleet. Man there is no comparison to the comfort of the two! the 92-97 Town Cars are Comfortable, But now I see there's no Comparing to a Cadillac. I'm hooked!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

pitbull166 said:


> Just got rid of my 99 Town car last night, and Grabbed this 96 Fleet. Man there is no comparison to the comfort of the two! the 92-97 Town Cars are Comfortable, But now I see there's no Comparing to a Cadillac. I'm hooked!!



congrats from coming back from the dark side..... why do you think they got the phrase from....."rides like a CADILLAC"


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

X96


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

CadillacTom said:


> That's on point. Congrats Homie:thumbsup:


Thanks homie


My95Fleety said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:



MISTER ED said:


> congrats from coming back from the dark side..... why do you think they got the phrase from....."rides like a CADILLAC"


I've had a 79 coupe a 84 Lac, and a 96 Town Car and a 99 TC.. By far the Fleetwood Trumps them all in the comfort level!!!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

And then you wonder why did they stop making them? lol


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

It seems I pinched a slice in my fuel line, right next to the fuel filter, the other 
Fuel line tho. What's the quickest easiest fix. Thanks


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

pitbull166 said:


> Just got rid of my 99 Town car last night, and Grabbed this 96 Fleet. Man there is no comparison to the comfort of the two! the 92-97 Town Cars are Comfortable, But now I see there's no Comparing to a Cadillac. I'm hooked!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

Ttt for The Lacs!


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

Purple one is sick!


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

Yogi said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

Yogi said:


>





Yogi said:


>


Two of my favorites


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Yogi said:


>


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

Where is everybody ordering there shelltops from?ive been looking for one and cant seem to find one


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

What's a shell top?


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

*"THE FANTASY'S OVER"*


View attachment 424154


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

bigdoughnuts said:


> View attachment 424154


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Yogi said:


>


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

bigdoughnuts said:


> View attachment 424154


Bad ass


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

Ah the inspiration and motivation I get when looking through this topic.


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

Yogi said:


>


Thanks for posting pics of my ride.


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

StreetNShow said:


> Ah the inspiration and motivation I get when looking through this topic.


X2


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

Yogi said:


>


NICE CADDY


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

TX-Klique said:


> What's a shell top?


SUP HOMIE YOU SOLD THE GHOUSE


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Yogi said:


>


NICE PICS YOGI:thumbsup:


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

BLUE OWL said:


> SUP HOMIE YOU SOLD THE GHOUSE


Yea I did about 2 weeks ago n got myself a Lac again


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

-JUICY 93- said:


> Thanks for posting pics of my ride.


No problem she's a beauty!


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

BLUE OWL said:


> NICE PICS YOGI:thumbsup:


GRACIAS HOMEBOY!


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

Yogi said:


> No problem she's a beauty!


Thanks I appreciate it. She will be out and rolling soon.


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

TX-Klique said:


> Yea I did about 2 weeks ago n got myself a Lac again


Post pictures :thumbsup:


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

TX-Klique said:


> Yea I did about 2 weeks ago n got myself a Lac again


You got that lac from Miguel right? That glasshouse is clean as fuck. I wouldve kept the glasshouse. But then again you cant go wrong with a fleetwood. GL with your fleetwood.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Yogi said:


>


i would give my right nut for that vert


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

-JUICY 93- said:


> You got that lac from Miguel right? That glasshouse is clean as fuck. I wouldve kept the glasshouse. But then again you cant go wrong with a fleetwood. GL with your fleetwood.


I think his name was Mike, yea but something bout it just didn't like didn't spark my interest but o well I like the fleetwoods


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

Yogi said:


>


wheres this car now?


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

Yogi said:


>


HEY HOMIE YOU HAVE ANY PICS OF THE TRUNK,INTERIOR,AND ENGINE. THANKS:thumbsup:


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

TX-Klique said:


> I think his name was Mike, yea but something bout it just didn't like didn't spark my interest but o well I like the fleetwoods


Nice pick. Clean car too. Good luck with your build.


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

brett said:


> wheres this car now?


:dunno:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Dam nice pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

Yogi said:


> Youu need Zs or Ds or have the rear end shortened you. Also have to grind down the plastic tabs and cut a part of the fender like in this pic make sure you leave the holes where the skirt attaches alone see pic below


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

-JUICY 93- said:


> Nice pick. Clean car too. Good luck with your build.


Thanks man


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Centillac said:


> HEY HOMIE YOU HAVE ANY PICS OF THE TRUNK,INTERIOR,AND ENGINE. THANKS:thumbsup:


That is one fine vehicle


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

Yogi said:


>


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

TX-Klique said:


> What's a shell top?


A cairrage top or watever there called..like that black cadillac posted earlier with the gold panels


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

DJ Englewood said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

topd0gg said:


> That is one fine vehicle


Thanks.


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

DJ Englewood said:


>


I have the five bank tender. Wish I would have picked up the ten :thumbsup:


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

supersporting88 said:


> I have the five bank tender. Wish I would have picked up the ten :thumbsup:


Where can i get one of those?


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

DJ Englewood said:


>


Get-ur-done!!!!


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

TX-Klique said:


> Yea I did about 2 weeks ago n got myself a Lac again


THATS COOL HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> Dam nice pics! :thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> :wave:


SUP BRO:wow:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

Double Ease said:


>


LOOKS GOOD!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

-JUICY 93- said:


> Where can i get one of those?


I purchased mine from Amazon.com. At the time they had the lowest price I could find.

http://www.amazon.com/Battery-Tende...PW/ref=sr_1_29?ie=UTF8&qid=1327198951&sr=8-29

Here is the 10 bank charger

http://www.amazon.com/Battery-Tender-021-0134-10-Bank-Management/dp/B000NCOKVU/ref=pd_sim_auto_7

People complain about the price, but I like the fact I can hook up my batteries and forget about it.


----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2785810443.html


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

anyone know what these 2 parts are that are connected to my hood latch assembly? They have plugs as if they are some kinda of sensor?


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

whats the info on cadillac fest this year?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## cheechaz87 (Nov 11, 2009)

Was wondering if someone can give me the code to take off the change oil light on a 93 fleet thanks


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

cheechaz87 said:


> Was wondering if someone can give me the code to take off the change oil light on a 93 fleet thanks


 pump the gas 3 times slow with the key on and the engine off


----------



## cheechaz87 (Nov 11, 2009)

8REGAL_LIMITED4 said:


> pump the gas 3 times slow with the key on and the engine off


Iv been trying that one i just dont know if there is any other ones


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

some pics from today


























mr ed post the rest uffin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

BLUE OWL said:


> :wave:


:h5:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

cheechaz87 said:


> Iv been trying that one i just dont know if there is any other ones


I have a 93 and thats how i do it


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

turn the key over but dont start it.... push the gas pedal down all the way slowly 3 times. if its not working your going too fast


----------



## cheechaz87 (Nov 11, 2009)

alright thanks thats prob what im doing wrong appreciate it homies


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

Blue94cady said:


> I have a 93 and thats how i do it







EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> turn the key over but dont start it.... push the gas pedal down all the way slowly 3 times. if its not working your going too fast


x2 :yes:


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Z3dr0ck (Nov 6, 2009)

ENVIUS said:


> anyone know what these 2 parts are that are connected to my hood latch assembly? They have plugs as if they are some kinda of sensor?


The one in the center is the Outside Air Temp sensor for the climate control and I think the other is for the airbags...


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

FOR SALE IN MIAMI...
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2785810443.html


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

That looks clean


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

nice lac


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

ENVIUS said:


>


:drama:


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

~JALISCO~ said:


>


NICE LAC HOMIE


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

STAKIN MONEY said:


> NICE LAC HOMIE


thanks! just trying to build something somewhat decent


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

~JALISCO~ said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

~JALISCO~ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Centillac said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


THANKS


Yogi said:


> :thumbsup:


THANKS
HOPE TO HIT THE PAVEMENT WITH THIS THING SOON


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

~JALISCO~ said:


> THANKS
> HOPE TO HIT THE PAVEMENT WITH THIS THING SOON


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

~JALISCO~ said:


> thanks! just trying to build something somewhat decent


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


>


THAT WOULD BE NICE ,HOWEVER THAT DAMN CAR HAS DROVE MY ASS FLAT BROKE:biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

~JALISCO~ said:


>


Cleeeeaaan


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

~JALISCO~ said:


> THAT WOULD BE NICE ,HOWEVER THAT DAMN CAR HAS DROVE MY ASS FLAT BROKE:biggrin:



X94 :angry: :sad: and I still ain't close to being done.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> some pics from today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MORE PICS BRO


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

sour diesel said:


> some pics from today
> 
> 
> 
> ...




























:wave:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

MISTER ED said:


>


is there a set date on caddy fest this year?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> is there a set date on caddy fest this year?


he's working on it and this year it will in L.A


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

any of you big body owners rode 5.20 x13's on your big body? for fear of sounding like a newb i never personally rode 5.20's on 13" wheels on a big body. had 5.20's on plenty of my personal rides... just never on a big body


----------



## TONY M (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

MISTER ED said:


> :wave:


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> any of you big body owners rode 5.20 x13's on your big body? for fear of sounding like a newb i never personally rode 5.20's on 13" wheels on a big body. had 5.20's on plenty of my personal rides... just never on a big body


I was planning to roll 5.20s on mine however I ended up selling them cuz I thought the white wall was too wide. I'd still like roll 5.20s if I can find them with that white wall comparable to the 155 80s.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

StreetNShow said:


> I was planning to roll 5.20s on mine however I ended up selling them cuz I thought the white wall was too wide. I'd still like roll 5.20s if I can find them with that white wall comparable to the 155 80s.


you can order them with 2 whitewall size options... you know that right?

guestion is tho... if anyone has actually run them on a daily


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

attachment-1.jpeg (33.4 KB)


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

PHOENIX PRIME C.C. said:


> attachment-1.jpeg (33.4 KB)


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> any of you big body owners rode 5.20 x13's on your big body? for fear of sounding like a newb i never personally rode 5.20's on 13" wheels on a big body. had 5.20's on plenty of my personal rides... just never on a big body


i think besides the trial test toppdog did on that ragghouse they shoulda done a trial on the big body too, kinda curios to see how they would hold up


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

Ttmft


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:



~JALISCO~ said:


>


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

okay so this is the current dilemma, im putting together the tie-rods, i measured the ones on a stock big body and treaded them and both my tires point inward like a mofugga , my current upper a-arms are extended 1.5, the question is:
is it possible to still align it? or is alignment out of the question because of the extended uppers? or just adjust them the best i can ?


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

OH MY GOD 86 said:


> :thumbsup:


what up dawg?


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

TONY M said:


> View attachment 427428
> View attachment 427431
> View attachment 427433
> View attachment 427435
> ...


SHE BAD ASS HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

My daily


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

~JALISCO~ said:


> okay so this is the current dilemma, im putting together the tie-rods, i measured the ones on a stock big body and treaded them and both my tires point inward like a mofugga , my current upper a-arms are extended 1.5, the question is:
> is it possible to still align it? or is alignment out of the question because of the extended uppers? or just adjust them the best i can ?


you can get aligned but with all the movement with the hydraulics it will just get knocked out of alignment


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> My daily


Beautiful....looks too nice to be a daily


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


>


Looks like a previous TRUESTYLE RIDE!!!


----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)

TRIPLE BLACK LAK ON THE FLOOR............................


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

8REGAL_LIMITED4 said:


> Looks like a previous TRUESTYLE RIDE!!!



*thats where i got the pic from......* :thumbsup:


----------



## Topnoch (Jan 26, 2012)

My fleet used to have 5•20s but had to take em off cause the potholes and fd up roads cut em all up ..im thinking its to much weight . it feels like it sways alot less with radials


----------



## TONY M (Aug 16, 2011)

:thumbsup:ese mi jalisco k suene la banda compa aqui puro colima y tijuana:rimshot:


----------



## fms kid (Jan 1, 2011)

So I'm new to the big body scene. Can someone educate me on Rim sizes pleases?I've heard u can't run 13z bc they rub. Then I've heard that they don't. Someone please explain thanks


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*whoo hoo!! *


MISTER ED said:


> he's working on it and this year it will in L.A


----------



## Topnoch (Jan 26, 2012)

U can run 13s with a little modifying . It usually has to b zeniths or ds but sometimes u can get lucky and get away with a pair of chinas ive seen a couple bigbodys with em but they rarely work its cause of the offset of the rims mainly . Up front youll have to grind the calipers and add a spacer if needed back u cut the skirt tabs to were they still have enough to lock and trim da edge of fenderwell inbetween da two holes wer da skirt goes and then u know wats next ......CRUISIN TIME!!!


----------



## siio (Mar 25, 2010)

brett said:


> wheres this car now?


in montreal and is prospect for luxurious montreal c.c


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

SERGLPC said:


> TRIPLE BLACK LAK ON THE FLOOR............................


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

supersporting88 said:


> I have the five bank tender. Wish I would have picked up the ten :thumbsup:


where do you guys get those, are they better than the roller ones from sears?


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> My daily





SERGLPC said:


> TRIPLE BLACK LAK ON THE FLOOR............................



CLEAN RIDES


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

:h5:


----------



## diesel (Jun 7, 2008)

Lookin fir a kit any one got one they Wanna sell ? Pm me thanks


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

8REGAL_LIMITED4 said:


> Beautiful....looks too nice to be a daily


Thx bro I try to keep it clean :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

~JALISCO~ said:


> okay so this is the current dilemma, im putting together the tie-rods, i measured the ones on a stock big body and treaded them and both my tires point inward like a mofugga , my current upper a-arms are extended 1.5, the question is:
> is it possible to still align it? or is alignment out of the question because of the extended uppers? or just adjust them the best i can ?


I had my caddy aligned with uppers extended 1.5...i had them do the align me with the front locked up....worked out really nicely...stayed that way for over 4 years....i just now took it all apart ....


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

SERGLPC said:


> TRIPLE BLACK LAK ON THE FLOOR............................


NICE:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> My daily


NICE STOCKS HOMIE I NEED SOME FOR MY CADDY. MY [13] ARE GETTING BALD SHE MY DAILY:facepalm:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

If anyone is interested in buy a 1993 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham $5,000
car is clean and uncut. Comes with original factory wheels.


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> If anyone is interested in buy a 1993 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham $5,000
> car is clean and uncut. Comes with original factory wheels.


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

lady tnt has a 96 impala rear end forsale for 400.00 complete posi tag emergency cables just bolt and go 400.00 local pick up fits all B body cars


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> If anyone is interested in buy a 1993 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham $5,000
> car is clean and uncut. Comes with original factory wheels.


 Damn Nice Top


----------



## siio (Mar 25, 2010)

a 12:18 the fleet have a big lock in the front some body know what I have to do to have some thing like that (sorry if my english is not really good I'm a french canadien  )


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

Damn :0 :0


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> If anyone is interested in buy a 1993 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham $5,000
> car is clean and uncut. Comes with original factory wheels.


:thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Post up pics of engine compartments....i need more ideas...lol


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Man, I'm kinda wanting another one. Ran across this pic, probably from 98? Sold it in 2000 or 01


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

big body owners.... got a question... can i bypass my abs sensors with a loop or something if i want to dissconnect them and not have a idiot light on the dash?


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

:naughty:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Topnoch (Jan 26, 2012)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> big body owners.... got a question... can i bypass my abs sensors with a loop or something if i want to dissconnect them and not have a idiot light on the dash?


Did u try cleaning all the wheel sensors that usually makes it turn off it did on mine and my homies it just comes on every once in a while for a short time


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

Yogi said:


> Damn :0 :0


I GOT A QUESTION ON THE RED CADILLAC ARE THE RIMS ANODIZE OR POWDER COATED??


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

ENVIUS said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

Topnoch said:


> Did u try cleaning all the wheel sensors that usually makes it turn off it did on mine and my homies it just comes on every once in a while for a short time


no no no thats not what im asking. i dont have a problem with the light on... its not on. but i want to ditch my front and rear abs lines. and i thought i couldput a loop at the connecting plug to allow the curcuit to continue thus keeping the light off. but wanted to see if anyone has done it in case theres anything i need to know


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

Topnoch said:


> Did u try cleaning all the wheel sensors that usually makes it turn off it did on mine and my homies it just comes on every once in a while for a short time


no no no thats not what im asking. i dont have a problem with the light on... its not on. but i want to ditch my front and rear abs lines. and i thought i couldput a loop at the connecting plug to allow the curcuit to continue thus keeping the light off. but wanted to see if anyone has done it in case theres anything i need to know


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

Topnoch said:


> Did u try cleaning all the wheel sensors that usually makes it turn off it did on mine and my homies it just comes on every once in a while for a short time


no no no thats not what im asking. i dont have a problem with the light on... its not on. but i want to ditch my front and rear abs lines. and i thought i couldput a loop at the connecting plug to allow the curcuit to continue thus keeping the light off. but wanted to see if anyone has done it in case theres anything i need to know


----------



## Topnoch (Jan 26, 2012)

oh alright my bad homie ...u could always just.take the bulb out of the dash or cut the power to the bulb ..


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

Topnoch said:


> oh alright my bad homie ...u could always just.take the bulb out of the dash or cut the power to the bulb ..


TAKE THE BULB OUT ITS A LOT FASTER I DID THAT WHEN I TOOK OFF THE AIR BAG :yes:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

lol... nah im not looking to cut a corner or ghetto out my fleetwood... thanks tho


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

MR.GM84 said:


> TAKE THE BULB OUT ITS A LOT FASTER I DID THAT WHEN I TOOK OFF THE AIR BAG :yes:


there a date for caddy fest yet?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

mine back in 2000!


----------



## Topnoch (Jan 26, 2012)

If ur taking the abs out of a.cadillac thats a bit ghettofied LOL ..


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 429635
> mine back in 2000!



*one of my all time favorite still have the lrm right next to my bed.....*


----------



## Topnoch (Jan 26, 2012)

Wat year and month lrm is that homie


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

Topnoch said:


> If ur taking the abs out of a.cadillac thats a bit ghettofied LOL ..


really???? so it would be better to leave stringy dangly abs plugs just laying along side custom chromed trailing arms? maybe i should buttconnect the wire and lengthen it so i could keep it there and not "ghettofy" it? OH YEAH the co-ax cable in the wire cant be spliced.... my bad.... any more comment rocket scientist?...lmfao


----------



## Topnoch (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh sorry homie ...


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> there a date for caddy fest yet?


DATE AND LOCATION WILL BE SET BY FRIDAY JUST MEET WITH TAKASHI HE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE SHOOTING PIXS FOR LOWRIDAZ JAPAN AND LOWRIDER MAGAZINE


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Topnoch said:


> Wat year and month lrm is that homie



november 2001


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> no no no thats not what im asking. i dont have a problem with the light on... its not on. but i want to ditch my front and rear abs lines. and i thought i couldput a loop at the connecting plug to allow the curcuit to continue thus keeping the light off. but wanted to see if anyone has done it in case theres anything i need to know


you want to ditch the abs system but try to make it "work" by looping it? If you want to ditch it then ditch it, tear out all the abs sensors and hardline and control module and just run the regular 2 brake lines off the master cylinder to the proportioning valve. Connecting the wires at a sensor doesnt work, those sensors send pulses, connecting them will show an error. Ditch the whole system and take the bulb out.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY.CC..CADDY


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> really???? so it would be better to leave stringy dangly abs plugs just laying along side custom chromed trailing arms? maybe i should buttconnect the wire and lengthen it so i could keep it there and not "ghettofy" it? OH YEAH the co-ax cable in the wire cant be spliced.... my bad.... any more comment rocket scientist?...lmfao


I were you if I were you I wouldn't be messing with anything electrical in these cars, such as splicing cables, keeping current running or anything of that sort , just pull the light bulb out cuz the last thing you need on these cars is an electrical problem, then you will not be on lil asking for help but ar an electricians shop. true story and just my 2 cents


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

lol.... you guys crack me up


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Topnoch (Jan 26, 2012)

I tried to help my other boy do it we thought removing it all would stop it because it actually runs on its own ecm but apparently wen u do that it sesnds a tbc to the main ecm and then n it says check engine and thats worse than a abs light 8(


----------



## Topnoch (Jan 26, 2012)

Does anybody elses fleet still rub a lil in the back after trimin the rear fenderwells ?is that normal i got ds on it but some times it sounds like its still rubbin hard


----------



## Topnoch (Jan 26, 2012)

MISTER ED said:


> november 2001


Thanks homie no luck i dont have that y
ear 8( ..thats a bad mf lac


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Topnoch said:


> Does anybody elses fleet still rub a lil in the back after trimin the rear fenderwells ?is that normal i got ds on it but some times it sounds like its still rubbin hard


gotta trim them REALLY flat, so theyre even with the rest of the skirt. If they still rub the trailing arm bushings are too soft and flexing


----------



## Topnoch (Jan 26, 2012)

CoupeDTS said:


> gotta trim them REALLY flat, so theyre even with the rest of the skirt. If they still rub the trailing arm bushings are too soft and flexing


alright thanks ..im about to switch out rear ends and replace all the rubber .i trimmed it all the way to the body line so it should stop after thanks homie


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> lol.... you guys crack me up


im actually looking at the same issue right now...i pulled the sensors from my front spindles...i dont plan to put them back in....my ABS light has been on for ever now so im used to it...i dont plan to cut the sensor connection but i do plan to loop hide it with the main harness that it is connected to...will use some wire loom for that....just incase for some reason i ever need it....I had my dash out a few years ago and did take out the air bag light...but that was because i pulled both air bags.


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

Chulow said:


> I were you if I were you I wouldn't be messing with anything electrical in these cars, such as splicing cables, keeping current running or anything of that sort , just pull the light bulb out cuz the last thing you need on these cars is an electrical problem, then you will not be on lil asking for help but ar an electricians shop. true story and just my 2 cents


I think he was being sarcastic since the noob was talking out of his rectal crevice.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

4DA702 said:


> I think he was being sarcastic since the noob was talking out of his rectal crevice.


hahahaha :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*ya know i love some lacz and ladiez......*


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

MISTER ED said:


> *ya know i love some lacz and ladiez......*


hell yeah homie u know whats up:thumbsup:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> *ya know i love some lacz and ladiez......*


:fool2:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT TO THEM FLEETWOODS


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

YEP LOVE THEM BIG BODY CADI :thumbsup: AN THOSE WOMEN YAH


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

:naughty:


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice pictures.


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

TTT for them lacs and ladies.


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

thats what i ment to say


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

TTT for them lacs and ladies.


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

:ninja:t t t


----------



## fms kid (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm looking 4 a ENG grill for a 93 fleetwood. I'm actully trying to buy 1 at all scratched up and Chrome messed up on it. I have plans to Copper plate it. So I don't need 1 it's brand new. Anyone got 1?


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

http://youtu.be/lekPNAo1x5A


----------



## FLEETWOOD ON 3 (Aug 19, 2011)

sour diesel said:


> http://youtu.be/lekPNAo1x5A


looking good diesel:thumbsup:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

FLEETWOOD ON 3 said:


> looking good diesel:thumbsup:


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

sour diesel said:


> http://youtu.be/lekPNAo1x5A


 BAD ASS VIDEO! :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Lol thanks homies :thumbsup:


----------



## Topnoch (Jan 26, 2012)

sour diesel said:


> http://youtu.be/lekPNAo1x5A


X94


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

sour diesel said:


> Lol thanks homies :thumbsup:



You had them spray clear over your chrome parts? For the wet look or for protection?


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Yo this guy went Ape Shit with LEDS. The one on the top of the grill is the only one that looks any good.


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

sour diesel said:


> http://youtu.be/lekPNAo1x5A


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

WhiteChocolate said:


> You had them spray clear over your chrome parts? For the wet look or for protection?


Little bit of both. Chicho layin down some secret shit


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

~JALISCO~ said:


>


Lol :thumbsup: just tryin to be like you


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

looking good sour diesel :thumbsup:


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

sour diesel said:


> Little bit of both. Chicho layin down some secret shit


whats the secret?(no homos) let us know.:thumbsup::h5: thats just plain clear nothing else


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Centillac said:


> whats the secret?(no homos) let us know.:thumbsup::h5: thats just plain clear nothing else


Sorry bro I cant give away any of the secrets yet. the big body game is serious in miami. Im tryin to come a little diffrent then the others being built rite now. Everything will be reavealed soon. I aint going nowher. uffin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Blue94cady said:


> looking good sour diesel :thumbsup:


Thanks homie. Tryin to reach your level :thumbsup:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

sour diesel said:


> Lol :thumbsup: just tryin to be like you


with all sorts of issues and broke???


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

~JALISCO~ said:


> with all sorts of issues and broke???


:rofl: no shit huh? 
Que onda Jalisco? Hope all is well out there! :wave:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

RareClass said:


> View attachment 431908


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

StreetNShow said:


> :rofl: no shit huh?
> Que onda Jalisco? Hope all is well out there! :wave:


all gravy bro, just getting by and waiting for that tax paper hahaha


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

_ttt_


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

WhiteChocolate said:


> Yo this guy went Ape Shit with LEDS. The one on the top of the grill is the only one that looks any good.


Yes he did....but I'm copying the ones on top of the grill


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

713BIGRICH713 said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> http://youtu.be/lekPNAo1x5A


:thumbsup:TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

Ttt hope someone has new pics from this weekend!


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

NICE


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

View attachment 431738
View attachment 431739


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Yogi said:


> View attachment 431738
> View attachment 431739


uffin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

RareClass said:


> View attachment 432595
> View attachment 432597


:thumbsup:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

:thumbsup:THANKS


sour diesel said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

RareClass said:


> View attachment 432595
> View attachment 432597


nice caddy homie


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

Any1 got a chrome n gold e&g grill 4sale pay pal ready pm me


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

that pic only means its coming out in the next LRM.....


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

MISTER ED said:


> that pic only means its coming out in the next LRM.....


not necessarly brother...The photoshoot took place almost 3 years ago, it was approved to be in by the editor but never made it...I just got those 2 pics off Facebook


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

SERGLPC said:


> TRIPLE BLACK LAK ON THE FLOOR............................


Wet my pants... Beautiful


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

Cadillac Fest 2012​The 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Annual Cadillac Fest will be held in Downey at:
*Bobs Broiler, 7447 Firestone Blvd. Downey, CA 90241*
*June 10[SUP]th[/SUP], 2012* (Move in will start at 7am to 9am)
*CADILLAC’S ONLY, FREE TO ALL CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS!!*​
Bring out the entire Family & check out the ONLY all Cadillac Fest around. 

This is an exhibition only event, come out and get a chance to chop it up with other Cadillac enthusiasts. 

There will be something for everyone, from Classic All Original Cadillac’s to Complete Show vehicles 
*June 10, 2012 9am to 4pm*​Last years event was a packed house, so be sure to get there early to get the best spots available.
The Entire Lot is ours for the day and there is more than enough parking to safely park your trailer close-bye. 
*No Outside Food Allowed!!*​Bob’s Broiler will be serving up just about everything you can think of, so no need to worry about bringing along a BBQ or having to find good food that doesn’t cost an arm and a leg. 

For more information call *The Cadillac Connect: (714) 371-5654*


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

porky79 said:


> nice caddy homie


 THANKS G:thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

RareClass said:


> View attachment 432595
> View attachment 432597




thats fuckN hella clean azz ride


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


>


nice ride playboy


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> not necessarly brother...The photoshoot took place almost 3 years ago, it was approved to be in by the editor but never made it...I just got those 2 pics off Facebook


dam if yours hasnt made it mine never well lol


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

MR.GM84 said:


> Cadillac Fest 2012​The 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Annual Cadillac Fest will be held in Downey at:
> *Bobs Broiler, 7447 Firestone Blvd. Downey, CA 90241*
> *June 10[SUP]th[/SUP], 2012* (Move in will start at 7am to 9am)
> *CADILLAC’S ONLY, FREE TO ALL CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS!!*​
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Candy powdercoated rockers and bumpers?


----------



## HEC DOGG (Feb 7, 2012)

Is your sliding rag manual, or powered? And you had it custom color matched, right?


----------



## HEC DOGG (Feb 7, 2012)

RareClass said:


> View attachment 432595
> View attachment 432597


TTT


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

HEC DOGG said:


> Is your sliding rag manual, or powered? And you had it custom color matched, right?


ITS POWERED AN YAH I GOT IT COLOR MATCHED


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> thats fuckN hella clean azz ride


THANKS HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

i just got a 95 fleetwood broughm........whats better 13s or 14s??? just want your input...thanks..........mine is all OG on 13s...........ill post pics soon


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

lowrollerzlac said:


> i just got a 95 fleetwood broughm........whats better 13s or 14s??? just want your input...thanks..........mine is all OG on 13s...........ill post pics soon


13s look better, 14s ride better. so 13s are the best


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)

:thumbsup:


sour diesel said:


> 13s look better, 14s ride better. so 13s are the best


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

RareClass said:


> View attachment 433777


sweet ride


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

THANKS


topd0gg said:


> sweet ride


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

lowrollerzlac said:


> i just got a 95 fleetwood broughm........whats better 13s or 14s??? just want your input...thanks..........mine is all OG on 13s...........ill post pics soon


13s look better on juice than sittin stock


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

all og on 13s what you think


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


>





LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


>


you know what Big Dave, you got a great creation and for us, you're still the king, wether you're on the LRM or not, but hopefully LRM will wake up and realize how much work been put into "_*STARBURST*_"


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

lilo said:


> you know what Big Dave, you got a great creation and for us, you're still the king, wether you're on the LRM or not, but hopefully LRM will wake up and realize how much work been put into "_*STARBURST*_"


X 2


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

lilo said:


> you know what Big Dave, you got a great creation and for us, you're still the king, wether you're on the LRM or not, but hopefully LRM will wake up and realize how much work been put into "_*STARBURST*_"


X3 I've been seen some not magazine worthy cars on there! Ur car is the shit bro


----------



## El raton (Oct 8, 2003)

lowrollerzlac said:


> all og on 13s what you think


Looks clean homie


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

TX-Klique said:


> X3 I've been seen some not magazine worthy cars on there! Ur car is the shit bro


x1993


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

what's up cadillac family
From the arizona


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

TX-Klique said:


> X3 I've been seen some not magazine worthy cars on there! Ur car is the shit bro


YUP:worship:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

A mi gusto 97 said:


> what's up cadillac family
> From the arizona


SUP HOMIE:biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

RareClass said:


> View attachment 433777


:worship::worship:


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


>


I gotta tell you, after seeing this whip in person, with the attention to detail, I don't see how this Fleet hasn't made it in the magazine. Keep pushing Dave; can't wait to see the next creation:wow:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

X4 BAD ASS BRO uffin:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

BLUE OWL said:


> :worship::worship:


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave:ttt


Glideinlowcarclub said:


>


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

just scored a 94 wood anyone take off there simulated top,is it hard to remove and reupholster ?want to go with vinyl.


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


>


How his back window do that? :thumbsup: looks good witg no spears


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

sour diesel said:


> How his back window do that? :thumbsup: looks good witg no spears


The window is off the tracks or has broken window clips


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

green ice said:


> The window is off the tracks or has broken window clips


I thought that might be the reason


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

sour diesel said:


> How his back window do that? :thumbsup: looks good witg no spears


IT HAS NO FRONT OR REAR SPEARS BUT THATS A BAD ASS BLUE


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

green ice said:


> The window is off the tracks or has broken window clips


not neccessarily... you can get into the doors and pull the child safety stops and allows the window to drop a bit lower ;-)


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> not neccessarily... you can get into the doors and pull the child safety stops and allows the window to drop a bit lower ;-)


How much lower do you thing it goes down ? learn somthing new every day :shh:


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Fleetwood OG's...if your trunk actuator and license plate light comes on and also when you hit the keychain remote to pop the trunk and you hear it click, but the trunk doesn't pull down after you shut it, would that mean that the pull down motor is shot? Any other suggestions to diagnose?


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)




----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

NICE BLUE :thumbsup:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTTT


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

lowrollerzlac said:


>



_*WHAT THE HELL SIZE IS THAT BOOTY KIT......*_


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> _*WHAT THE HELL SIZE IS THAT BOOTY KIT......*_


Looks like 17 lol


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Just picked this up last week. Next will be the chrome undies & lifts


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

its a stock 15 some one made i got it for cheap so i threw it on i will put a 14 in when i get the time...lol


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

topd0gg said:


> View attachment 435170
> View attachment 435172
> 
> 
> Just picked this up last week. Next will be the chrome undies & lifts



IF IM CORRECT STEVE DE MAN THE FAMOUS PAINTER HOOKED IT UP :thumbsup:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

MR.GM84 said:


> IF IM CORRECT STEVE DE MAN THE FAMOUS PAINTER HOOKED IT UP :thumbsup:


Yes Sir the paint is flawless on the ride.


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

MR.GM84 said:


> IT HAS NO FRONT OR REAR SPEARS BUT THATS A BAD ASS BLUE


:yes:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

topd0gg said:


> View attachment 435170
> View attachment 435172
> 
> 
> Just picked this up last week. Next will be the chrome undies & lifts


thats a nice lac right there.


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

I PICKED UP THIS BLUE 95 LAC THIS PAST TUESDAY FOR 2K IN COMPTON AND MY HOMIE FROM TRADITION I.E. CC BOUGHT IT OFF ME THAT SAME DAY, JUST 5 HOURS LATER.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

MR.GM84 said:


> How much lower do you thing it goes down ? learn somthing new every day :shh:


almost flush with the window sweeps


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

BigLos said:


> I PICKED UP THIS BLUE 95 LAC THIS PAST TUESDAY FOR 2K IN COMPTON AND MY HOMIE FROM TRADITION I.E. CC BOUGHT IT OFF ME THAT SAME DAY, JUST 5 HOURS LATER.


I REMBER THAT CAR I WAS GOING TO BUY THOSE RIMS THERE THE STOCK FLEETWOOD RIMS CHROMED PAINTED GOLD IN THE MIDDLE .. NICE SCORE DID YOU SELL TO YOUR HOMIE FOR THE SAME PRICE?:thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*FOR SALE...E&G CHROME METAL TRIM FOR A FULL SHELL TOP...THE TRIM IS METAL NOT ALIMINUM...PM ME FOR PRICE...PAYPAL READY
*


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> If anyone is interested in buy a 1993 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham $5,000
> car is clean and uncut. Comes with original factory wheels.


does anyone know if these tops can be removed safely without damage? are they glued on?

thanks


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s said:


> does anyone know if these tops can be removed safely without damage? are they glued on?
> 
> thanks


are u talking about the e&g carriage tops? if so yes they are glued.. but do come off fairly easy. im taking one off this week maybe i should do a step by step


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*FOR SALE...OG LICENSE PLATE BRACKET...PM ME FOR PRICE...PAYPAL READY
*


----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)

all blacked out 94 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM ON THE FLOOR ...............


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

SERGLPC said:


> all blacked out 94 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM ON THE FLOOR ...............


LIKE THE TINT HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


>


Nice. I just bought one exactly like this. But needs interior work


----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)

man I traded this fleetwood out to houston. I missed it so much that I had to get another one. Ok two of them.


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

MR.GM84 said:


> IT HAS NO FRONT OR REAR SPEARS BUT THATS A BAD ASS BLUE


Thanks


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

JINXED32 said:


> NICE BLUE :thumbsup:


Thanks bro


----------



## siio (Mar 25, 2010)

what I need to make this !!??!!!


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Da fleetwood gettin a makeover post pics wen i gt it bak


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

MR.GM84 said:


> I REMBER THAT CAR I WAS GOING TO BUY THOSE RIMS THERE THE STOCK FLEETWOOD RIMS CHROMED PAINTED GOLD IN THE MIDDLE .. NICE SCORE DID YOU SELL TO YOUR HOMIE FOR THE SAME PRICE?:thumbsup:


thanks, MR.GM84. and no. I sold it to him for a higher price. but it was still a come up for him at what I sold it to him for. I had to make a profit or it would still be in my posession. you know how it is...


----------



## OG BIGWILL (Nov 1, 2009)

Can anyone please tell me what to use to to strip off flakeing plastic off of the belt molding on the doors? thx.


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

SERGLPC said:


> all blacked out 94 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM ON THE FLOOR ...............


Nice ride bro :thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

lowrollerzlac said:


>


nice continental kit


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

wow that quick


BigLos said:


> I PICKED UP THIS BLUE 95 LAC THIS PAST TUESDAY FOR 2K IN COMPTON AND MY HOMIE FROM TRADITION I.E. CC BOUGHT IT OFF ME THAT SAME DAY, JUST 5 HOURS LATER.


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

SERGLPC said:


> all blacked out 94 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM ON THE FLOOR ...............


THOSE STOCKS DNT LOOK TOO BAD LIKE THE TINT THOU


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

OG BIGWILL said:


> Can anyone please tell me what to use to to strip off flakeing plastic off of the belt molding on the doors? thx.



POLISH ALL THE PLASTIC SHIT OFF ALL OF YOUR WINDOW TRIM AND BELT MOULDINGS IT LOOKS BAD ASS WITH MORE CHROME :shh:


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

THIS IS ANOTHER LAC I HAD JUST BOUGHT ON FEB. 11, 2012 & I SOLD IT ON FEB. 12, 2012 @ THE HOPPO'S RE-GRAND OPENING EVENT TO MY HOMIE FROM SUPERIORS LA CC.


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


DIRK DIGLER said:


>


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

SERGLPC said:


> all blacked out 94 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM ON THE FLOOR ...............


clean look!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

BigLos said:


> THIS IS ANOTHER LAC I HAD JUST BOUGHT ON FEB. 11, 2012 & I SOLD IT ON FEB. 12, 2012 @ THE HOPPO'S RE-GRAND OPENING EVENT TO MY HOMIE FROM SUPERIORS LA CC.


:thumbsup:


----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

View attachment 437126
View attachment 437127
View attachment 437128
View attachment 437129
View attachment 437130
View attachment 437131
View attachment 437132
"THE FANTASY'S OVER".


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

View attachment 437133
Daily Driver, even in the rain!!!


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


>


CLEAN


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

bigdoughnuts said:


> View attachment 437133
> Daily Driver, even in the rain!!!


THATS TIGHT.


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

BigLos said:


> CLEAN


Thanks threw the stocks back on for a trip to vegas next throw the wires bak on as soon as i get bak


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

BigLos said:


> CLEAN


Thanks threw the stocks back on for a trip to vegas next throw the wires bak on as soon as i get bak


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Dont know y it posted it twice:dunno:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

southside95 said:


>


you get this one off craiglist??


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

How do the rocker moulding clips come off?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> are u talking about the e&g carriage tops? if so yes they are glued.. but do come off fairly easy. im taking one off this week maybe i should do a step by step


you should .I wanna see


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/2853618305.html


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

DIRK DIGLER said:


>


Clean! What's the paint code on that Blue one?


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## ramo68 (Jun 28, 2009)

RAIDERSEQUAL said:


>


Perfect!


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

ttt:ninja:


----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)

gunna juice her.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

JINXED32 said:


> NICE :thumbsup:


Thanks! Greatly appreciated!


----------



## THE DON QUON (Jul 14, 2011)

JINXED32 said:


> NICE :thumbsup:


Diggn this color


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

ramo68 said:


> Perfect!


Thanks bro! Facelift coming soon


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

THE DON QUON said:


> Diggn this color


Thanks!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

RAIDERSEQUAL said:


> Thanks!


:thumbsup:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

RAIDERSEQUAL said:


> Thanks!


Love the color combo


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Stock grill and stock skirts for sale


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)




----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

fleetwood88 said:


> View attachment 438357


:worship:


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

TTT....


----------



## xxsickoxx (Apr 3, 2011)

TTT 







[/QUOTE]


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

RareClass said:


> View attachment 438520


Very Nice!!!! :worship:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

THANKS HOMIE


8REGAL_LIMITED4 said:


> Very Nice!!!! :worship:


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

what the biggest size moonroofs you guys be puting on the fleetwoods.


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> Stock grill and stock skirts for sale


ANY LUCK ON THE OWNER MANUAL FOR MY CADDY:facepalm:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

RIDE ON PLAYA
CLEAN LOW-LOW


RAIDERSEQUAL said:


> Thanks!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

RareClass said:


> View attachment 438514


:thumbsup:


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

low81regal said:


> what the biggest size moonroofs you guys be puting on the fleetwoods.


I've heard 42. Not sure i'm going with a 42 as soon as i find one.


----------



## El raton (Oct 8, 2003)

low4ever said:


> I've heard 42. Not sure i'm going with a 42 as soon as i find one.


I got 42s 44 and a gold mirror tint 38 let me know homie an.d yeah 42 is the bigest you can used on a big body


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

low81regal said:


> what the biggest size moonroofs you guys be puting on the fleetwoods.


42". i got a 42 in mine and its close as hell. i wouldnt even WANNA try puttin a 44" in a cadi!!!!


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

low81regal said:


> what the biggest size moonroofs you guys be puting on the fleetwoods. 42!~


 ~~~42


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

fleetwood88 said:


> View attachment 438357


Lookin good! :thumbsup: my lac is coming for you lol


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

BLUE OWL said:


> ANY LUCK ON THE OWNER MANUAL FOR MY CADDY:facepalm:


No luck yet homie :facepalm:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

sour diesel said:


> Lookin good! :thumbsup: my lac is coming for you lol


Lol thanks homie nd your car is coming out beautiful I want my car to lock up like yours lol


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> No luck yet homie :facepalm:


THANKS BRO KEEP ME POSTED


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

lowrollerzlac said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*25 clubs on roll call !!!!
going down tomorrow!!!!

lots of good food vendors !!!!
raffle !!!! 









[/COLOR][/SIZE]*
*

*


----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)

THIS IS HOW I ROLL IN THE SUMMER.......


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

SERGLPC said:


> THIS IS HOW I ROLL IN THE SUMMER.......


Thats a clean ride


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> 42". i got a 42 in mine and its close as hell. i wouldnt even WANNA try puttin a 44" in a cadi!!!!


x42


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

BLUE OWL said:


> ANY LUCK ON THE OWNER MANUAL FOR MY CADDY:facepalm:



what year do you need i have shop manuels for all years 90-96 and owners manuels


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

new project for 2012


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

MR.GM84 said:


> what year do you need i have shop manuels for all years 90-96 and owners manuels


how much for a 93 owners manuel shipped to 33527??

btw i just baught this on the 16th all og with 92k miles and i threw some 14x7 Daytons on it, if any one has any gold trim, emblemor grill for sale pm me...

View attachment 439505


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

PURO ORGULLO 89 said:


> View attachment 439509


Nice homie


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

MR.GM84 said:


> what year do you need i have shop manuels for all years 90-96 and owners manuels


93 MIKE THE OWNER MANUAL THANKS


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

LatinStyle86 said:


> new project for 2012


NICE HOMIE YOU STILL HAVE BOX


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

MR.GM84 said:


> what year do you need i have shop manuels for all years 90-96 and owners manuels


You have gm shop manuel for 94? $?


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

BLUE OWL said:


> NICE HOMIE YOU STILL HAVE BOX


nah, its gone


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:420:


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## Mario Loco (Jul 7, 2011)

I wanna convert my rear brakes from drum to disc brakes on a 96 Fleetwood. Anyone know where i can find a kit?


----------



## 8treycutty (Dec 30, 2008)

How do I turn off change oil light and traction control light on a 93. Ive tried pressing the pedal for the oil light no luck. I also tried the switch in the glove box for traction control it only moves to right and does not affect the light.


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

hold the trac button on for a few seconds


----------



## 8treycutty (Dec 30, 2008)

K ima try that right now.


----------



## 8treycutty (Dec 30, 2008)

Does the car have to be running


----------



## 8treycutty (Dec 30, 2008)

Just tried it and nothing happend


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)

Time too juice her up.


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

southside95 said:


> Time too juice her up.


Any more pics


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

LatinStyle86 said:


> nah, its gone


SHE WAS CLEAN HOMIE


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

8treycutty said:


> Does the car have to be running


ive only done it while its on....with car on , hold button, and trac should shut off only thing is u have to reset every time u shut car off,


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

ENVIUS said:


>


:thumbsup:TTT:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

Blue94cady said:


>


NICE CADILLAC HOMIE!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks loko


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

SELLING MY LAC.. HELL OF A DEAL CHECK IT OUT PLEASE......

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/327046-1994-cadillac-fleetwood-brougham.html

PM IF INTERESTED. THANKS


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

At the woodland show last year


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

Blue94cady said:


> Thanks loko


:h5:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Blue94cady said:


> At the woodland show last year


ALWAYS LOVE YOUR CAR SHAGGY :worship:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> SELLING MY LAC.. HELL OF A DEAL CHECK IT OUT PLEASE......
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/327046-1994-cadillac-fleetwood-brougham.html
> 
> PM IF INTERESTED. THANKS


Whats up mr ed u love ur cady ?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Blue94cady said:


> Whats up mr ed u love ur cady ?


I KNOW BUT I HAVE MADE A BIG DECISION IN MY LIFE THAT I GOTS TO PUT THE CADDY ASIDE AND SELL


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

If its for the beter its all good bro there more cadys down the calles buena suerte


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Blue94cady said:


> If its for the beter its all good bro there more cadys down the calles buena suerte



:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Buena suerte its a bad ass cad


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Blue94cady said:


> Buena suerte its a bad ass cad


WITH A LOT OF GOODIES....


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> SELLING MY LAC.. HELL OF A DEAL CHECK IT OUT PLEASE......
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/327046-1994-cadillac-fleetwood-brougham.html
> 
> PM IF INTERESTED. THANKS


good luck with sale sr. ed


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Blue94cady said:


> At the woodland show last year


:fool2:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

~JALISCO~ said:


> :fool2:


Gracias compa pero ya me ganastes con los calsones cromados


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

~JALISCO~ said:


> good luck with sale sr. ed


GRACIAS HERMANO


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

MISTER ED said:


> SELLING MY LAC.. HELL OF A DEAL CHECK IT OUT PLEASE......
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/327046-1994-cadillac-fleetwood-brougham.html
> 
> PM IF INTERESTED. THANKS


if you want to sale the castle grill shoot me a price homie


----------



## chavezPPD (Jul 24, 2011)

*95 fleetwood*


----------



## chavezPPD (Jul 24, 2011)

*car shows in Dallas & Houston Tx.*


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> I KNOW BUT I HAVE MADE A BIG DECISION IN MY LIFE THAT I GOTS TO PUT THE CADDY ASIDE AND SELL


:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Blue94cady said:


>


SHE LOOKING GOOD BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks compa did u go to the cruse in river side ?


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

Blue94cady said:


> At the woodland show last year


Los rocker panel moldings se ven chingones :thumbsup:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

i gat a 93 that im parting out any one need anythang?


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

Do you have the back bumper trim?


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

fleetwood88 said:


> Do you have the back bumper trim?[/QUOTE
> IT IS NOT IN PERFECT CONDITION, GOT SOME CRACKS AND A LITTLE PIECE(1/2X1/4 IN) FROM A CORNER MISSING


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

fleetwood88 said:


> Lol thanks homie nd your car is coming out beautiful I want my car to lock up like yours lol


lol thanks homie :thumbsup: it aint even half way up :around:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

~JALISCO~ said:


> i gat a 93 that im parting out any one need anythang?



Hey there brother can you see if your master brake cylinder reservoir is the one that has a line going to the abs module. If so, I need the master brake cylinder reservoir.


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

StreetNShow said:


> Hey there brother can you see if your master brake cylinder reservoir is the one that has a line going to the abs module. If so, I need the master brake cylinder reservoir.


ill check and take a pic once i get to the chante in like 1 hour


----------



## THE DON QUON (Jul 14, 2011)

How much for the pass corner lens


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

PURA SANGRE said:


> dont kno bro prob high 40s or lo 50s ive had that fleetwood for 15 years the set up is over 10 years old!!!! and i drive it to every show or picnic:thumbsup:


:yes: I've seen that bad ass ride in person.. It gets up!


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

~JALISCO~ said:


> ill check and take a pic once i get to the chante in like 1 hour


Que onda Jalisco? Ya llegaste? :biggrin: Jk let me know bro


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

~JALISCO~ said:


> i gat a 93 that im parting out any one need anythang?


hey homie do you have both of the fans and do they work how much shipped to 60632 and also the plastic piece that has 5.7 liter after the air cleaner and the back bracket for the abs assembly thanks let me know.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Blue94cady said:


> Thanks compa did u go to the cruse in river side ?


CHALE BRO BUT ROLLING ON MARCH 4 ELYSIAN PARK DOWN WHITTIER TO THE DRIVE IN IN BASSETT


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

ENVIUS said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

ENVIUS said:


>


SHE GOING TO LOOK NICE WITH CHROME :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

thanks..cant wait to get it all back together


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Centillac said:


> hey homie do you have both of the fans and do they work how much shipped to 60632 and also the plastic piece that has 5.7 liter after the air cleaner and the back bracket for the abs assembly thanks let me know.


I gat them hawmz, the work too. Pay shipping and make a offer hawmie


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

~JALISCO~ said:


> I gat them hawmz, the work too. Pay shipping and make a offer hawmie


How much is shipping? And what about the other stuff? Thanks let me know.


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Centillac said:


> How much is shipping? And what about the other stuff? Thanks let me know.


http://postcalc.usps.gov/

Homie, this is what I use to calculate shipping. I usually use the flat rate boxes; it's the easiest. Hope it helps.


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Centillac its about 10 pesos for shipping lemme know


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

~JALISCO~ said:


> Centillac its about 10 pesos for shipping lemme know


I got a few peso's laying around


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

I have a couple of them pesos laying around also last time I went to durango.


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

ENVIUS said:


>


Nice!:biggrin:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Pink calipers FTW! :biggrin:


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## THE DON QUON (Jul 14, 2011)

my ride representing hawaii


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

THE DON QUON said:


> View attachment 442519
> my ride representing hawaii


Nice


----------



## THE DON QUON (Jul 14, 2011)

topd0gg said:


> Nice


Thanks bro, and everyone else that post up on here for all the inspiration that keeps the drive goin, aloha


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)




----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

Jams cleaned up nice


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)




----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

Trim redone.....starting small lol


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

lowrollerzlac said:


>


Ive been thinking about putting my wheels back on


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

8REGAL_LIMITED4 said:


> Ive been thinking about putting my wheels back on


I would lol


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

THE DON QUON said:


> View attachment 442519
> my ride representing hawaii


:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

lowrollerzlac said:


> I would lol


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

lowrollerzlac said:


>


Long lost twin :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## mike1034 (Jan 16, 2010)

~JALISCO~ said:


> i gat a 93 that im parting out any one need anythang?


How much for both front turning signal lights?


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

mike1034 said:


> How much for both front turning signal lights?


PM SENT


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

I'LL BE RECEIVING MY FLAKE AND INTERCOAT CLEAR FOR MY BIG BODY THIS WEEK CANT WAIT TO FINISH MY RIDE AND CRUISE THE STREETS :biggrin:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Tint off lol looks good


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

LatinStyle86 said:


>


NICE BALDY TOP. I TAKE IT YOU GOT RID OF YOUR BOX?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

WICKEDKUSTOMS said:


> I'LL BE RECEIVING MY FLAKE AND INTERCOAT CLEAR FOR MY BIG BODY THIS WEEK CANT WAIT TO FINISH MY RIDE AND CRUISE THE STREETS :biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

LatinStyle86 said:


>


Looks real good bro...i need me a 5th wheel on mine


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

BigLos said:


> NICE BALDY TOP. I TAKE IT YOU GOT RID OF YOUR BOX?


yup, got rid of it, it was cool. new year = new toy. probably sell this one later on


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

just pick up the white one


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

LatinStyle86 said:


> yup, got rid of it, it was cool. new year = new toy. probably sell this one later on


thats wuts up. Im trying to do the same thing. sell my box and pick up a big body. :biggrin:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

timmnm77 said:


> just pick up the white one
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 443237



thats clean as fuck homie. congrats.


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

BigLos said:


> thats clean as fuck homie. congrats.


thanks homie


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

BigLos said:


> thats wuts up. Im trying to do the same thing. sell my box and pick up a big body. :biggrin:


i sold my 87 caprice to get that caddy


----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)

8t4mc said:


> you get this one off craiglist??


Yes I did I had got it for the assy. But it runs real good. Just got her candied and now to juice her.


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

timmnm77 said:


> just pick up the white one
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 443237



Nice Homie.:thumbsup:


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

CadillacTom said:


> Nice Homie.:thumbsup:


thanks tom:thumbsup:


----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

~JALISCO~ said:


> i gat a 93 that im parting out any one need anythang?


Great seller, ordered on Saturday and got my parts today!


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

timmnm77 said:


> i sold my 87 caprice to get that caddy


I had bought 2 big bodies last week and I sold them both to different homies ( the first one was a stock '95 & the second one was a '94 lifted with candy blue with patterns & matching rims ) because I made a profit off both of them and because the caddies werent a '96. I had a 96 before. Idk what is it about a '96 that I just want. I wont be satisfied until I get one again.


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Elite64 said:


> Great seller, ordered on Saturday and got my parts today!


thanks bro, anything else lemme know


----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)

ON THE FLOOR NOTHING BUT BLACK AND CHROME............


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

SERGLPC said:


> ON THE FLOOR NOTHING BUT BLACK AND CHROME............


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

SERGLPC said:


> ON THE FLOOR NOTHING BUT BLACK AND CHROME............


sick!


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

BigLos said:


> I had bought 2 big bodies last week and I sold them both to different homies ( the first one was a stock '95 & the second one was a '94 lifted with candy blue with patterns & matching rims ) because I made a profit off both of them and because the caddies werent a '96. I had a 96 before. Idk what is it about a '96 that I just want. I wont be satisfied until I get one again.


i have a 96 and i love it hope u find a bad ass 96 homie good luck post some pix when u do get it


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

timmnm77 said:


> i have a 96 and i love it hope u find a bad ass 96 homie good luck post some pix when u do get it


will do TIMMNM77


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

SERGLPC said:


> ON THE FLOOR NOTHING BUT BLACK AND CHROME............


uffin:uffin:


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

SERGLPC said:


> ON THE FLOOR NOTHING BUT BLACK AND CHROME............


Clean ass ride.....


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

SERGLPC said:


> ON THE FLOOR NOTHING BUT BLACK AND CHROME............


bad ass


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

SERGLPC said:


> ON THE FLOOR NOTHING BUT BLACK AND CHROME............


:thumbsup:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

SERGLPC said:


> ON THE FLOOR NOTHING BUT BLACK AND CHROME............


:thumbsup:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Picked up this '95 about a month ago for a daily. It was sitting on some ugly ass blackwalls with caddy stocks so I threw on the old stocks from my Coupe DeVille.


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

Elite64 said:


> Picked up this '95 about a month ago for a daily. It was sitting on some ugly ass blackwalls with caddy stocks so I threw on the old stocks from my Coupe DeVille.


clean ass daily homie


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

SERGLPC said:


> ON THE FLOOR NOTHING BUT BLACK AND CHROME............


Sometimes less is more,gorgeous ride:thumbsup:


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood (Apr 11, 2009)

My new project, 95 fleetwood. First big body and love every bit of it..


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood (Apr 11, 2009)

I threw 14x7 chinas on it for now till I can get some d's or zeniths. Painted the center and lip white to match the car. I was Gona go for the chrome look but there is like 10 white big body's with all chrome spokes in my area so I decided to go a different route.


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood (Apr 11, 2009)

SERGLPC said:


> ON THE FLOOR NOTHING BUT BLACK AND CHROME............


Shit looks clean.


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

sick_AZ_fleetwood said:


> I threw 14x7 chinas on it for now till I can get some d's or zeniths. Painted the center and lip white to match the car. I was Gona go for the chrome look but there is like 10 white big body's with all chrome spokes in my area so I decided to go a different route.


Clean fleetwood bro....my 1st fleetwood is a 94 and I got the all black guts clean as shit....I love it and its my daily!!


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

my 96 caddy


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

timmnm77 said:


> [/URL][/IMG]


nice low low homes uffin:


----------



## LUCKY DOGG (Dec 20, 2005)




----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

LUCKY DOGG said:


> View attachment 444072


any daylight pictures? Kinda looks like the same color as mine....


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

KLASSICK CC said:


> nice low low homes uffin:


thanks homie


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

timmnm77 said:


> thanks homie


uffin:


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

my old fleetwood


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

TTT :ninja:


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

sick_AZ_fleetwood said:


> My new project, 95 fleetwood. First big body and love every bit of it..


 Welcome to the sickness :cheesy: Clean start.


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

sick_AZ_fleetwood said:


> I threw 14x7 chinas on it for now till I can get some d's or zeniths. Painted the center and lip white to match the car. I was Gona go for the chrome look but there is like 10 white big body's with all chrome spokes in my area so I decided to go a different route.


looks good bro.....im likeing the rim look just might do that to mine........


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/327046-1994-cadillac-fleetwood-brougham.html

SELLING MY BIG BODY, CHECK IT OUT PLEASE. HELL OF A DEAL.


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/327046-1994-cadillac-fleetwood-brougham.html
> 
> SELLING MY BIG BODY, CHECK IT OUT PLEASE. HELL OF A DEAL.


bad ass big body good luck on the sale homie :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

MR.LAC said:


>


ima keep in in mind homie :thumbsup:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

ttt uffin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

timmnm77 said:


> bad ass big body good luck on the sale homie :thumbsup::thumbsup:



thanks


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

uffin:


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

do anyony have a big chrome grill for sale and how much for my fleetwood


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


>


Nice homie


----------



## LUCKY DOGG (Dec 20, 2005)

8REGAL_LIMITED4 said:


> any daylight pictures? Kinda looks like the same color as mine....


Don't know if I should keep it or sell it


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

fleetwood88 said:


> Nice homie


Thanks.....I had to break down and buy an e&g grill new......but I just had to have it


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Thanks.....I had to break down and buy an e&g grill new......but I just had to have it


Lol the same thing happen to me a fleetwood without a e&g grill is not a fleetwood


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

I'm havening a lil problem with my car. I change the oil in my car and now when I turn on my car start to smoke all over the places I though it was oil that spill so clean up the engine and still doing it.. If some one can give me a tip I would appreciated


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

fleetwood88 said:


> Lol the same thing happen to me a fleetwood without a e&g grill is not a fleetwood


thats is y i want to get a grill lol


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

LUCKY DOGG said:


> Don't know if I should keep it or sell it


i like the blue


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:sprint:


----------



## THE DON QUON (Jul 14, 2011)

LUCKY DOGG said:


> Don't know if I should keep it or sell it


let me know if u wanna sell ur grill and ill ship u a stock one if u need one if u decide to sell urs


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

i was driving my 93 fleet today and out of nowhere the dash blinked and then the speedometer wasnt reading it just stays at zero. Gas gauge works but the trip and the milage and the speedometer wont read. Any ideas or solutions?????


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

LatinStyle86 said:


> i was driving my 93 fleet today and out of nowhere the dash blinked and then the speedometer wasnt reading it just stays at zero. Gas gauge works but the trip and the milage and the speedometer wont read. Any ideas or solutions?????


I would start by checking the connection on the speed sensor on the trans


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

fleetwood88 said:


> I'm havening a lil problem with my car. I change the oil in my car and now when I turn on my car start to smoke all over the places I though it was oil that spill so clean up the engine and still doing it.. If some one can give me a tip I would appreciated


Did u use regular oil cause most lacs take synthetic


----------



## LUCKY DOGG (Dec 20, 2005)

THE DON QUON said:


> let me know if u wanna sell ur grill and ill ship u a stock one if u need one if u decide to sell urs


Koo I'll pm you


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

new up date


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

what you all think


----------



## THE DON QUON (Jul 14, 2011)

Jus finished my roof












should I do the trunk also????


----------



## THE DON QUON (Jul 14, 2011)

LatinStyle86 said:


> i was driving my 93 fleet today and out of nowhere the dash blinked and then the speedometer wasnt reading it just stays at zero. Gas gauge works but the trip and the milage and the speedometer wont read. Any ideas or solutions?????


These cars always have faulty electrical problems, wait for a while I bet it might turn back on...


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

lowrollerzlac said:


> what you all think


:thumbsup:


----------



## chicano77 (Feb 5, 2008)

just PURCHASED. im now a PROUD OWNER OF A 94 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM

























and HOMIE JUANJOS 93 GOLD FLEETWOOD.


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

chicano77 said:


> just PURCHASED. im now a PROUD OWNER OF A 94 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM
> View attachment 446322
> 
> View attachment 446333
> ...


bad ass big body homie


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

My ride I've been slowly working on


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

nice and clean homie


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## chicano77 (Feb 5, 2008)

timmnm77 said:


> bad ass big body homie


 ORALE. THNX uffin:


----------



## xxsickoxx (Apr 3, 2011)

MY 94 FLEET 
http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...757303_100001674788701_753874_854025881_n.jpg


----------



## Royal Legacy (Apr 5, 2010)

quick question homies. 13's or 14's?


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

Royal Legacy said:


> quick question homies. 13's or 14's?


14s all day homie....13s you'll bottom out everywhere unless its cutt!!


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

timmnm77 said:


> nice and clean homie




thanks homie:thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

i love fleetwood :worship:


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

Any pics of big bodys on 72 cross laces. Would a big body look good on 72 cross laces?


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Centillac said:


> Any pics of big bodys on 72 cross laces. Would a big body look good on 72 cross laces?


they must look nice


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Royal Legacy said:


> quick question homies. 13's or 14's?


13s thers no comparison


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Centillac said:


> Any pics of big bodys on 72 cross laces. Would a big body look good on 72 cross laces?


MY summer daily on 72 cross lace z's,lotta hate up here on newer cars on crosslace 72's,I like them.


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

i roll 13' all day homie lol


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

my fleet in LRM may issue


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> my fleet in LRM may issue


what yr and mth look bad ass homie


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> my fleet in LRM may issue


Finally! Congrats Homie.


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mario Loco (Jul 7, 2011)

Royal Legacy said:


> quick question homies. 13's or 14's?


13's All day everyday.....


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

Mario Loco said:


> 13's All day everyday.....


uffin:uffin:uffin:


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> my fleet in LRM may issue



THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT DAVE CONGRATS ON THE MAGAZINE SPREAD. :thumbsup::thumbsup::h5::worship:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> my fleet in LRM may issue


Hey congratulations brotha!!!


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

CHUCKS66 said:


> My ride I've been slowly working on


Nice that's what mine looked like when I started..


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

8REGAL_LIMITED4 said:


> 14s all day homie....13s you'll bottom out everywhere unless its cutt!!


Mines not cut and i rolled 13s no prob...on 14s for now but will be back on 13s soon


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

~JALISCO~ said:


> they must look nice


Hey homie got the parts I got from you thanks again good people and good prices and also fast shipper. I look toward to do business again and pretty soon.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

thanks for all the good words guys! Very much appreciated!


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> thanks for all the good words guys! Very much appreciated!


U GOT IT BIG BODY CADDY KING. TTT


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> my fleet in LRM may issue


Oh shit Dave, congrats dude!!! Long overdue if you ask me! I can't wait to see my new issue arrive! :biggrin: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## Royal Legacy (Apr 5, 2010)

thanks homies 13s it is! i just wanted to make sure before buying some rims. i heard with 14s you gotta cut a lil in the back and idk whats the deal with 13s. just wanna be on the safe side


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

Royal Legacy said:


> thanks homies 13s it is! i just wanted to make sure before buying some rims. i heard with 14s you gotta cut a lil in the back and idk whats the deal with 13s. just wanna be on the safe side


14x6 on the back 14x7 on the front unless you have daytons, then you can do 14x7 all around....i have the 14x6s on the back of mine and all i had to do was grind down on the lever that holds the fender skirt on...thats it...


----------



## Royal Legacy (Apr 5, 2010)

8REGAL_LIMITED4 said:


> 14x6 on the back 14x7 on the front unless you have daytons, then you can do 14x7 all around....i have the 14x6s on the back of mine and all i had to do was grind down on the lever that holds the fender skirt on...thats it...



sweet ass ride homie! and what the deal about 13s does it really bottom out that bad..this my first lac i've always had gbodys


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

Royal Legacy said:


> sweet ass ride homie! and what the deal about 13s does it really bottom out that bad..this my first lac i've always had gbodys


I have always had g bodies too...(still do) but this fleetwood I got has the 14s...just got brand new rear shocks installed so I guess well see if it sits higher....as for bottoming out with 13s that was my assumption...I have bottomed out a couple times with the 14s but that was b/c I drove down streets that I've never rode before too fast and it had major dips in the intersection...guess it really comes down to how you drive and what your streets are like....changing oil is a pain in the ass and anything else with trying to lift it up b/c the jack don't just roll under....but that comes with the LOW LOW LIFE


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> my fleet in LRM may issue



I don't want to be the one to say I TOLD YOU SO......but.....


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

MISTER ED said:


> I don't want to be the one to say I TOLD YOU SO......but.....


I TOLD THIS GOOF BALL THE SAME THING BRO.. HE JUST DONT LISTEN.. :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> my fleet in LRM may issue


CONGARTS HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## THE DON QUON (Jul 14, 2011)

sour diesel said:


> 13s thers no comparison


this should be a law already:thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> my fleet in LRM may issue


Congrat Big Dave! Sickest Big Body in Canada , however, it should've been on the front cover


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

lilo said:


> Congrat Big Dave! Sickest Big Body in Canada , however, it should've been on the front cover


I AGREE BUT :guns: LRM SAYS THEY ARE NOT PUTTING FOUR DOORS ON THE COVER NO MORE......


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> my fleet in LRM may issue


Congrats Big Dawg. Its about time !!!!


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

Centillac said:


> Hey homie got the parts I got from you thanks again good people and good prices and also fast shipper. I look toward to do business again and pretty soon.


~Jalisco~. Good people's to deal wit.


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> my fleet in LRM may issue


very nice!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Bad ass cady dave looking good


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

PHOENIX PRIME C.C. said:


> ~Jalisco~. Good people's to deal wit.


thanks bro



Centillac said:


> Hey homie got the parts I got from you thanks again good people and good prices and also fast shipper. I look toward to do business again and pretty soon.


allright! thanks brah


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thinking of saleing my gril make ofers let me now








Gril only no bage


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

Blue94cady said:


> Thinking of saleing my gril make ofers let me now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Have dis dayton ko to no chips dayton did the chrom so 3 time make ofers








U allways see zeneth but who has daytons


----------



## El Enemigo (Jan 20, 2011)

I do leds taillights for 93-96 fleetwoods.anyones would like info pm me.i hav a topic on parts for sale.


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> my fleet in LRM may issue


got my LRM in the mail today bad ass big boby homie congrats


----------



## siio (Mar 25, 2010)

where is the best price for a castel grill ??


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Ebay


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

whats up to all u fleetwood riders :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

BLUE OWL said:


> CONGARTS HOMIE :thumbsup:





lilo said:


> Congrat Big Dave! Sickest Big Body in Canada , however, it should've been on the front cover





PHOENIX PRIME C.C. said:


> Congrats Big Dawg. Its about time !!!!





~JALISCO~ said:


> very nice!





Blue94cady said:


> Bad ass cady dave looking good





Badass94Cad said:


> Oh shit Dave, congrats dude!!! Long overdue if you ask me! I can't wait to see my new issue arrive! :biggrin: :h5: :thumbsup:





MISTER ED said:


> I don't want to be the one to say I TOLD YOU SO......but.....


thanks guys!


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

BLUE OWL said:


>


NICE CADILLAC HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

congrats Dave! well deserved


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

KLASSICK CC said:


> NICE CADILLAC HOMIE :thumbsup:


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

timmnm77 said:


> whats up to all u fleetwood riders :wave:


What up?


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## ramo68 (Jun 28, 2009)

New rider To Tha Thread


----------



## ramo68 (Jun 28, 2009)

Just threw the grill on!


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Perhaps some of you big body bros can point me in the right direction . I need to buy a dash mat for my lac, anyone know where I can get one?


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Blue94cady said:


> Thinking of saleing my gril make ofers let me now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grill SOLD!!!!


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

ramo68 said:


> New rider To Tha Thread
> View attachment 448847


Nice lac.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

~JALISCO~ said:


> Perhaps some of you big body bros can point me in the right direction . I need to buy a dash mat for my lac, anyone know where I can get one?


I think mike cady conekta bro


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

BLUE OWL said:


> THANKS HOMIE


:thumbsup:


----------



## ramo68 (Jun 28, 2009)

-JUICY 93- said:


> Nice lac.


Thanks Bro! The red one is killin!


----------



## mike1034 (Jan 16, 2010)

Just picked this 96 up. Anyone got the chrome trim for the top? If so hit me up.


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

Back on 13s


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

mike1034 said:


> View attachment 449074
> 
> Just picked this 96 up. Anyone got the chrome trim for the top? If so hit me up.


Not hating but I don't think this is a 96. Unless it's a 96 with 94 doors? :dunno:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

TRAFFIC-LAC said:


> :wave:


SUP BRO


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Blue94cady said:


> I think mike cady conekta bro


koo


----------



## mike1034 (Jan 16, 2010)

StreetNShow said:


> Not hating but I don't think this is a 96. Unless it's a 96 with 94 doors? :dunno:


Got the title homie it is a 96


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

mike1034 said:


> Got the title homie it is a 96



THE 8TH LETTER FROM THE END ON YOUR VIN # IS THE YEAR OF YOUR CAR
Q=1993
R=1994
S=1995
T=1996


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

MR.GM84 said:


> THE 8TH LETTER FROM THE END ON YOUR VIN # IS THE YEAR OF YOUR CAR
> Q=1993
> R=1994
> S=1995
> T=1996


motor vehicle bases off 10th digit from the left (beginning) that started and applies only on vehicle 1981 and newer. but Mike is correct on his letter/yr conversion


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

ttt :machinegun:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

MR.GM84 said:


> THE 8TH LETTER FROM THE END ON YOUR VIN # IS THE YEAR OF YOUR CAR
> Q=1993
> R=1994
> S=1995
> T=1996


SUP MIKE GOT MY OWNERS MANAUL FROM THE OG OWNER OF MY CADDY


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

BLUE OWL said:


> SUP BRO


WUSSUP RICH


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

the headlights on my 95 fleetwood will not turn off....even with the sentiniel off...the parklights go off but headlights stay on.....anyone have this issuse


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> :wave:


SUP MISTER ED


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

TRAFFIC-LAC said:


> WUSSUP RICH


JUST DOING SOME STUFF TO THE CADDY TRYING TO GET READY FOR YOUR SHOW BRO:facepalm:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

8REGAL_LIMITED4 said:


> 14x6 on the back 14x7 on the front unless you have daytons, then you can do 14x7 all around....i have the 14x6s on the back of mine and all i had to do was grind down on the lever that holds the fender skirt on...thats it...


Nice ride Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

BLUE OWL said:


> SUP MISTER ED



what's going on hermano..


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

Had to take a famous lowrider at the gas station pic of my 95


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

*Sneak peak of my 96'








*


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> *Sneak peak of my 96'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont tease us like that....not nice at all....lol


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Thats dope


My95Fleety said:


>


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> the headlights on my 95 fleetwood will not turn off....even with the sentiniel off...the parklights go off but headlights stay on.....anyone have this issuse


anyone?????


----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)

Bump


----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> anyone?????


Maybe its the switch itself? Bad ground?? Got to start at one spot and work your way to the opposite end...if it was a fuse it wouldn't turn on....


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

southside95 said:


>


uffin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> what's going on hermano..


GETTING SOME WORK DONE ON THE CADDY ON MY DAY OFF I'LL POSTS SOME PICS LATER BRO


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

NICE!


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

BLUE OWL said:


> GETTING SOME WORK DONE ON THE CADDY ON MY DAY OFF I'LL POSTS SOME PICS LATER BRO


new switch.....but i will tear it back apart today and tripple check


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

SPECIAL MAKE FOR ME BY "BENNY" lowrivi1967  but unfortunately :yessad: since i gotta sell my LAC these are for sale $700 obo PM me if interested......


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

BLUE OWL said:


> GETTING SOME WORK DONE ON THE CADDY ON MY DAY OFF I'LL POSTS SOME PICS LATER BRO


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fatboy209 (Jul 31, 2010)

Just getting ready for summer time!!!
Extended the a arms 1in
Shorten the rearend 2inches
2 pumps 5 batteries will be going in it.


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

fatboy209 said:


> View attachment 451368
> 
> View attachment 451369
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE. :thumbsup::thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

Need a Hood for a 93 thru 96 Fleetwood Call Text Pm 602 670 4820 Chris Thx


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

MISTER ED said:


> SPECIAL MAKE FOR ME BY "BENNY" lowrivi1967  but unfortunately :yessad: since i gotta sell my LAC these are for sale $700 obo PM me if interested......


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Shortdog93 (Jun 2, 2008)

ttt fo the caddies!


----------



## fatboy209 (Jul 31, 2010)

Centillac said:


> LOOKING GOOD HOMIE. :thumbsup::thumbsup::nicoderm:



Thanks... tryn to get there


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Redid the trunk in the caddy
Before









After


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice loko


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

timmnm77 said:


> View attachment 452192
> View attachment 452194


Who chrome plated the undies?


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

timmnm77 said:


> View attachment 452188
> View attachment 452189
> View attachment 452190


:thumbsup:


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

sour diesel said:


> Who chrome plated the undies?


my dude in louisina had some one do it ill ask him when i talk to him


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

sour diesel said:


> Who chrome plated the undies?


explosive suspension out of cali


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

Does anybody know where is the fuse to turn off the airbag compressor ?


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

SICK ENGRAVING


MISTER ED said:


> SPECIAL MAKE FOR ME BY "BENNY" lowrivi1967  but unfortunately :yessad: since i gotta sell my LAC these are for sale $700 obo PM me if interested......


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

SICK TTt TO YOUR BUILD


WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> *Sneak peak of my 96'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

*TTt TO ALL YOUR BROUGHAM'S*


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> SPECIAL MAKE FOR ME BY "BENNY" lowrivi1967  but unfortunately :yessad: since i gotta sell my LAC these are for sale $700 obo PM me if interested......


Damn those are nice man... You should put your car together and then sell it atleast you see what you have created just saying tho. cuz it has alot of work and money on it I bet, but good luck on your sale homie


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

TTT


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

fleetwood88 said:


> Damn those are nice man... You should put your car together and then sell it atleast you see what you have created just saying tho. cuz it has alot of work and money on it I bet, but good luck on your sale homie



thanks that's probably what I end up doing :thumbsup:


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

do anyone have some taillight stock one i have the led and i dont have parking lights in the back i think the wires looks good but im not sure lol


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## 95WOOD (Oct 12, 2010)

my 95----------------


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Clean paint job


keola808 said:


>


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

getting this axle ready to go in..... may be today this will touch ground after a couple months


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> my fleet in LRM may issue


awesome man i just got home from being out of town and seen it in the mailbox...congrats!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

I need some fender well bolts. The bigger ones with the big washers 











I think there are 3 on each side like that that have the large washers on them. Ill take both sides if anyone has them...please pm me


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

ENVIUS said:


> I need some fender well bolts. The bigger ones with the big washers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

whatsup


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

~JALISCO~ said:


> getting this axle ready to go in..... may be today this will touch ground after a couple months


NICE:thumbsup:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

BLUE OWL said:


> NICE:thumbsup:


thanks maing, i gotta out in them ear bushings and bleed the brekas, gotta mage room, been taking up the whole garage and the impala been in the weather


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

~JALISCO~ said:


> getting this axle ready to go in..... may be today this will touch ground after a couple months


Looking good jalisco.


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

anybody have some rear tail lights for sale for a 1994 fleetwood? im in tx 78626


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

~JALISCO~ said:


> getting this axle ready to go in..... may be today this will touch ground after a couple months


:fool2:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Centillac said:


> Looking good jalisco.


thanks maing,



8REGAL_LIMITED4 said:


> :fool2:


:fool2::fool2:


----------



## player85 (Jun 2, 2007)

Anybody got any pics 93 bigbody chromed out motors


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

~JALISCO~ said:


>


Puttin in some work :thumbsup:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

topd0gg said:


> Puttin in some work :thumbsup:


:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

i need some dam bolts! lol


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

player85 said:


> Anybody got any pics 93 bigbody chromed out motors



I know you said 93 but this is going in my 94:









Wasn't cheap. I spent 1700 on chrome and polished parts plus another 1700 to have engine rebuilt.


----------



## ramo68 (Jun 28, 2009)

StreetNShow said:


> I know you said 93 but this is going in my 94:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

ramo68 said:


> Nice!


Thanks homie. It's getting there little by little.


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

ramo68 said:


> Nice!


Thanks homie. It's getting there little by little.


----------



## siio (Mar 25, 2010)

sorry if my english is not really good but I'm french canadien and need help !!!! I buy a castel grill from e&g but she doesnt fit! I wanna know if is supose to fit good or if is normal !! tnx


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

~JALISCO~ said:


> thanks maing, i gotta out in them ear bushings and bleed the brekas, gotta mage room, been taking up the whole garage and the impala been in the weather


COOL BRO WHAT YEAR IMPALA


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

CHECK IT OUT HOMIES THE 2ND OWNER DWAYNE FROM WASHINGTON SENT ME THE ORIGINAL OWNERS MANUAL FOR MY CADDY AND PAID TO SHIP IT TO ME COOL HOMIE THANK YOU VERY MUCH 








HERES SOME PICS WITH THE NEW PINSTRIPING


----------



## player85 (Jun 2, 2007)

StreetNShow said:


> I know you said 93 but this is going in my 94:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn thats nice i have a lil bit not that much but tryen to get there thanks for the pic


----------



## El raton (Oct 8, 2003)

spook said:


> anybody have some rear tail lights for sale for a 1994 fleetwood? im in tx 78626


I got a couple of sets for sale homie am located in el paso tx 60 aset plus shipping


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

BLUE OWL said:


> COOL BRO WHAT YEAR IMPALA












LOOKING CLEAN BLUE OWL :thumbsup:


----------



## Z3dr0ck (Nov 6, 2009)

siio said:


> sorry if my english is not really good but I'm french canadien and need help !!!! I buy a castel grill from e&g but she doesnt fit! I wanna know if is supose to fit good or if is normal !! tnx
> View attachment 453824
> View attachment 453825
> View attachment 453826


 I had a simular issue with mine as well... It was close, but not an exact fit. I just reamed out the holes on the hood sheet metal and was able to make it fit.


----------



## THE FAMILIA BOSS (Mar 15, 2012)

Z3dr0ck said:


> I had a simular issue with mine as well... It was close, but not an exact fit. I just reamed out the holes on the hood sheet metal and was able to make it fit.


I had to do the same to mine


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

BLUE OWL said:


> CHECK IT OUT HOMIES THE 2ND OWNER DWAYNE FROM WASHINGTON SENT ME THE ORIGINAL OWNERS MANUAL FOR MY CADDY AND PAID TO SHIP IT TO ME COOL HOMIE THANK YOU VERY MUCH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks bas ass loko


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

player85 said:


> Damn thats nice i have a lil bit not that much but tryen to get there thanks for the pic


Thanks homie. You'll get there I'm sure. I've been trying to get this ride done for over 3 years.  This topic has been a great motivational tool.


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

BLUE OWL said:


> CHECK IT OUT HOMIES THE 2ND OWNER DWAYNE FROM WASHINGTON SENT ME THE ORIGINAL OWNERS MANUAL FOR MY CADDY AND PAID TO SHIP IT TO ME COOL HOMIE THANK YOU VERY MUCH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: looks bad ass


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

StreetNShow said:


> I know you said 93 but this is going in my 94:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks raw :thumbsup: are you keeping the stock air intake or doin something diffrent?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

BLUE OWL said:


> CHECK IT OUT HOMIES THE 2ND OWNER DWAYNE FROM WASHINGTON SENT ME THE ORIGINAL OWNERS MANUAL FOR MY CADDY AND PAID TO SHIP IT TO ME COOL HOMIE THANK YOU VERY MUCH
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:fool2:looking good homie


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

BLUE OWL said:


> CHECK IT OUT HOMIES THE 2ND OWNER DWAYNE FROM WASHINGTON SENT ME THE ORIGINAL OWNERS MANUAL FOR MY CADDY AND PAID TO SHIP IT TO ME COOL HOMIE THANK YOU VERY MUCH
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:fool2:looking good homie


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)




----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

sour diesel said:


> Looks raw :thumbsup: are you keeping the stock air intake or doin something diffrent?


Thanks. The pic is a little blurry cuz my hand shakes.  
Plan is to do something different. I would like to ditch the home plate and have the engraver make engraved fuel rail covers.


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

BLUE OWL said:


> CHECK IT OUT HOMIES THE 2ND OWNER DWAYNE FROM WASHINGTON SENT ME THE ORIGINAL OWNERS MANUAL FOR MY CADDY AND PAID TO SHIP IT TO ME COOL HOMIE THANK YOU VERY MUCH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:worship:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

BLUE OWL said:


> COOL BRO WHAT YEAR IMPALA


es un 64, i ran the vin and its a l.a built one


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

the start of the re-do, all it took was the damage from a tow hitch


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

are you serious when was this.....:shocked:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> are you serious when was this.....:shocked:


end of 2010... this is what it looked like before 









after


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

~JALISCO~ said:


> end of 2010... this is what it looked like before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lookin bad ass homie


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

timmnm77 said:


> lookin bad ass homie


thanks bruh, just trying to buils something clean for the streets


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

JINXED32 said:


> LOOKING CLEAN BLUE OWL :thumbsup:


THANKS HOMIE:biggrin:



Blue94cady said:


> Looks bas ass loko


TRYING HOMIE



sour diesel said:


> :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: looks bad ass


NOT BAD FOR BEING MY DAILY BRO:happysad:



MISTER ED said:


> :fool2:looking good homie


GRACIAS MR ED



~JALISCO~ said:


> es un 64, i ran the vin and its a l.a built one


WOW HOMIE THATS NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

on the floor after 5 months in the air, a little dusty but not for long.....


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

~JALISCO~ said:


> on the floor after 5 months in the air, a little dusty but not for long.....


Dam homie ride looking real good. Did u paint the frame too or did u only do the front or did u paint front and back what about the belly did u paint it too?


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Centillac said:


> Dam homie ride looking real good. Did u paint the frame too or did u only do the front or did u paint front and back what about the belly did u paint it too?


front to back to belly, the best i could, next time ill do things right and do it frame off


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

~JALISCO~ said:


> front to back to belly, the best i could, next time ill do things right and do it frame off


I hear u on that one.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

~JALISCO~ said:


> front to back to belly, the best i could, next time ill do things right and do it frame off


thats how im doing mine now...body on...pain in the ass but it works...atleast the front half is off lol


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

~JALISCO~ said:


>


THATS SWEET HOMIE:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 2 guests)

timmnm77
RAIDERSEQUAL
CadillacTom whats up tom :wave:


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

~JALISCO~ said:


>


Your car is looking good homie.


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

do any one have some teal lights harness for both side i can buy with the wires lmk thanks


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

if anyone has a gold tooth castle grill for a 93-96, pm me,i have a set of boxed in a arms molded and extended 1 1/4" that i can trade or buy


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

timmnm77 said:


> There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 2 guests)
> 
> timmnm77
> RAIDERSEQUAL
> CadillacTom whats up tom :wave:




What's up Tim? How's it going?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*LOOK WHAT I FOUND *










































*YA KNOW I LOVE ME SOME LACS AND LADIES*


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> *LOOK WHAT I FOUND *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 DAISY MARIE


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

BUBBA-D said:


> DAISY MARIE


yes sir....


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> *LOOK WHAT I FOUND *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:fool2::bowrofl::sprint:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:wow: 



MISTER ED said:


> *LOOK WHAT I FOUND *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

~JALISCO~ said:


>


Cars lookin good Jalisco! I'm currently in the process of doing an upgrade to my ride as well. Its the same colour as yours, I will be posting up a few pics in about a month after its all put back together....It will look almost identical to the work you've done to yours


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Lacman93 said:


> Cars lookin good Jalisco! I'm currently in the process of doing an upgrade to my ride as well. Its the same colour as yours, I will be posting up a few pics in about a month after its all put back together....It will look almost identical to the work you've done to yours


thanks bruh! Got the brakes bled yesterday, replaced the water pump, changed oil, fired it up after 6 months for the first time! Took the Lac for a drive around the block test everything out, had the chills the whole time fuck yeah!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

~JALISCO~ said:


> thanks bruh! Got the brakes bled yesterday, replaced the water pump, changed oil, fired it up afte
> r 6 months for the first time! Took the Lac for a drive around the block test everything out, had the chills the whole time fuck yeah!


chills are a good thing it keeps you on your toes


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

clean brougham


~JALISCO~ said:


> end of 2010... this is what it looked like before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

topd0gg said:


> chills are a good thing it keeps you on your toes


what up bro


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> clean brougham


thanks G


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

whats up my fleetwood brothers :wave:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

just picked up a 94 fleetwood, 76k miles got it real cheap from san antonio. its clean. got some 13s for it.


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

spook said:


> just picked up a 94 fleetwood, 76k miles got it real cheap from san antonio. its clean. got some 13s for it.


Congrats first time I see one that is not leather it look very clean


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

~JALISCO~ said:


> on the floor after 5 months in the air, a little dusty but not for long.....


hey how many inches are you uppers extended?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

whats the highes milage youu seen go on these cars??


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

what kind of alarms do you guys have. thats first on my list


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

64 CRAWLING said:


> whats the highes milage youu seen go on these cars??


323000 it was a taxi cab.My buddy paid like $1300 like 7 years ago.


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

2DAYWASAGOODDAY said:


>


i want these seats do they come from the 90-92 fleetwoods? if so do the bolt right in?


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

64 CRAWLING said:


> whats the highes milage youu seen go on these cars??


i got 193,000 on mine


----------



## fms kid (Jan 1, 2011)

157xxx miles. 9 out of 10 black leather interior. Power everytjjng. Tires still have ALOT of tread on them. title n hand signed ready to go I just put a new distributor, Spark plugs, spark wires, thermostat, thermostat housing, hoses, and oil change in it. There something simple wrong with electronics in it won't run 4 lts really long periods of time. I don't know anything about electronics and iits an extra car I was going to use as a project. All I want is 2k fort polk la


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

DJ Englewood said:


> hey how many inches are you uppers extended?


1.5 high dawgg


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

64 CRAWLING said:


> whats the highes milage youu seen go on these cars??


my 95 has 276000 on it and I drive it daily..still runs like a champ


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

When I first got it








After


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

713CADILLACIN said:


> When I first got it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice homie. Just be careful with my car that's in front of yours the black one its pricy to fix a scratch on. Lol. Naw but the lac is looking good.


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

lol I made sure to put On the e-brake.. Thanks homie. I'm actually repainting it again, this Houston weather wears them out quick.


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

damn real big difference


713CADILLACIN said:


> When I first got it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

uuuuhhhhmmmmmm nice


MISTER ED said:


> *LOOK WHAT I FOUND *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

my homie just got done doing his trunk in his big body i'll more pics after he brings it home, oh i forgot the center lights up


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

anybody have a wood grain door handle case, my lock has a broken clip and sinks in. for a 94 fleetwood.like the one pictured shipped to tx 78626


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

brakes bled,flushed out the coolant changed out the water pump test drove the lac, 4.5 months on jackstands


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

spook said:


> just picked up a 94 fleetwood, 76k miles got it real cheap from san antonio. its clean. got some 13s for it.


super clean!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

~JALISCO~ said:


> brakes bled,flushed out the coolant changed out the water pump test drove the lac, 4.5 months on jackstands


*thats what im talking bout.....*


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> *thats what im talking bout.....*


whats crakin' mr ed, now this week as soon as the weather clears up i gotta go have it smogged so i can get my tags registration up to date, also my stock stereo cd player still worked last year but now no more i guess a system upgrade will be on its way


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

~JALISCO~ said:


> brakes bled,flushed out the coolant changed out the water pump test drove the lac, 4.5 months on jackstands


Nice Job, Man I know that feeling :thumbsup:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

DUKE said:


> Nice Job, Man I know that feeling :thumbsup:


thanks sir!:thumbsup:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

64 CRAWLING said:


> whats the highes milage youu seen go on these cars??


MINE HAS 300375 RUNS LIKE A CHAMP TOO


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

ChocolateThriller said:


> MINE HAS 300375 RUNS LIKE A CHAMP TOO


Wow what year


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

I put together most of my core support today....looks nice...cant wait to get it all back together


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

ENVIUS said:


> I put together most of my core support today....looks nice...cant wait to get it all back together


good details!


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

ENVIUS said:


> I put together most of my core support today....looks nice...cant wait to get it all back together


:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

~JALISCO~ said:


> brakes bled,flushed out the coolant changed out the water pump test drove the lac, 4.5 months on jackstands


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

713CADILLACIN said:


> When I first got it


i love the way your ride lays what size coils you got in the rear


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

All these pics are making me anxious to ride! I've seen a few plaques mounted, some lean, some don't. Anybody got pics of their plaque mounted in rear window?


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

DJ Englewood said:


> Wow what year


94


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

~JALISCO~ said:


> brakes bled,flushed out the coolant changed out the water pump test drove the lac, 4.5 months on jackstands


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

*Cadillac fleetwood Big body euro lights. Sold a set 2 sets left.. "Rare" Hard to find 

Mr. Lacs Cadillac parts and assessories 
562-276-6005









*


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

ChocolateThriller said:


>


made this stand last night spent like $6


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

Time for some change


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

RAIDERSEQUAL said:


> Time for some change


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

~JALISCO~ said:


> brakes bled,flushed out the coolant changed out the water pump test drove the lac, 4.5 months on jackstands


Looks Clean


----------



## martez0310 (Sep 24, 2011)

OK where on earth are you guys getting the fiberglass shells from? I called E&G and they dont have them anymore, are you making them yourself? I noticed alot of the fleets on here have that installed, I need one bad........ ANY HELP????????


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

martez0310 said:


> OK where on earth are you guys getting the fiberglass shells from? I called E&G and they dont have them anymore, are you making them yourself? I noticed alot of the fleets on here have that installed, I need one bad........ ANY HELP????????


junkyard homie if you get that lucky or someone might be selling one of a crashed caddy... just keep searching dont give up


----------



## Pete85 (Jul 7, 2011)

93 caddy....aka "The Grinch" Wicked Ridaz nor cal cc


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

DJ Englewood said:


> i love the way your ride lays what size coils you got in the rear


i have some old skoo reds precuts in the rear with deep cups and 12'' cyl.. i had my 13x7 zenith (wire wheel king, cambell cali) crosslace wheels laced especially for the fleetwood so they dont rub the quarters.. i like to ride low..


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

MR.LAC said:


> *Cadillac fleetwood Big body euro lights. Sold a set 2 sets left.. "Rare" Hard to find
> 
> Mr. Lacs Cadillac parts and assessories
> 562-276-6005
> ...


TTT


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

sup homies since were talking about mileage on the fleets.I was wonder what type of oil (brand) do y'all put in u ride. ..do y'all put high mileage or stick to the basic 10-30 penzoil or ect..?


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

PhatBoysTattoos said:


> sup homies since were talking about mileage on the fleets.I was wonder what type of oil (brand) do y'all put in u ride. ..do y'all put high mileage or stick to the basic 10-30 penzoil or ect..?


I shoot the 5-20 in my engine with a little bit of Lucas oil.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

PhatBoysTattoos said:


> sup homies since were talking about mileage on the fleets.I was wonder what type of oil (brand) do y'all put in u ride. ..do y'all put high mileage or stick to the basic 10-30 penzoil or ect..?


10-30 full synthetic


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

lowdeville said:


> 10-30 full synthetic


red line stuff


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

to all the riders what did you all do to fix your fault key issueuffin:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

~JALISCO~ said:


> red line stuff


Never heard of this and does it help?


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

713CADILLACIN said:


> i have some old skoo reds precuts in the rear with deep cups and 12'' cyl.. i had my 13x7 zenith (wire wheel king, cambell cali) crosslace wheels laced especially for the fleetwood so they dont rub the quarters.. i like to ride low..


 kool looks good I wanna lay like that can you roll with it layed all the way out


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

DJ Englewood said:


> Never heard of this and does it help?


red line oil... Its just a better quality I got it cause of the homeboy discount, otherwise it woulda been Quaker state or what not.... My Cady has not been driven all that much in the 9 years I've owned it but it will bee driven a lot more now ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

HOW BIG ARE THE STOCK MOONROOFS IN THE BIGBODIES?? 40?


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

64 CRAWLING said:


> HOW BIG ARE THE STOCK MOONROOFS IN THE BIGBODIES?? 40?


I think if I'm not mistaken 42" I might be wrong thow.


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

Mister 76 said:


> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


That's sweet!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

BLUE OWL said:


>



*looking good homie...*


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

DJ Englewood said:


> kool looks good I wanna lay like that can you roll with it layed all the way out


Yessir I roll it like that.. only on a good flat street, which arent many, otherwise the exhaust and frame will drag.


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

im thinkin on selling my fleetwood ............


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

whats the best route if key is lost,replace ignition? or would i have to contact deal since its a key with chip???


----------



## boxer239 (Aug 2, 2010)

Quick question? Are parts from a 93 fit on a 94 brougham? Like tail lights and moldings, ect.


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

boxer239 said:


> Quick question? Are parts from a 93 fit on a 94 brougham? Like tail lights and moldings, ect.


yes


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

64 CRAWLING said:


> whats the best route if key is lost,replace ignition? or would i have to contact deal since its a key with chip???


----------



## B.dizzle (Mar 1, 2008)

64 CRAWLING said:


>


take your title to a cadillac dealership & they can make you one up off your vin#'s i think its like $65


----------



## B.dizzle (Mar 1, 2008)

i was tryin to find out whats the safest & easiest way to get spots & stains out of a cloth top:dunno:mines got lil fuckin oil spots on my 5th & its killin me...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

B.dizzle said:


> take your title to a cadillac dealership & they can make you one up off your vin#'s i think its like $65


o really? good info thanks much homie


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

another question-if i wanted to make it a bald top do i need the back window trim??


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

you will need a rear windshield from a bald top fleetwood


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

anyone need an air pump LOL


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ENVIUS said:


> you will need a rear windshield from a bald top fleetwood


o dang i know thats going to be a headach to find


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

:worship:


----------



## boxer239 (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm looking for front and back bumper moldings, hit me up, south florida area


----------



## B.dizzle (Mar 1, 2008)

come on man i no i cant be the only one with a tan cloth top? what are you guys using to clean yours with....1 guy told me to use some rubbing alcohol that didn't work i've tried mild dish soap too...:dunno:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

Having problem with my tag holder I try to open it to put gas but is stock and I don't want to brake it what can I do?


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

B.dizzle said:


> come on man i no i cant be the only one with a tan cloth top? what are you guys using to clean yours with....1 guy told me to use some rubbing alcohol that didn't work i've tried mild dish soap too...:dunno:


Just spray that shit with deagreaser spray and scrub that shit with a dish sponge and water. Or use a cheap ass electric power washer with just water


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

sour diesel said:


> Just spray that shit with deagreaser spray and scrub that shit with a dish sponge and water. Or use a cheap ass electric power washer with just water



:yes:


----------



## hammysuperswitch (Feb 5, 2009)

fleetwood88 just 
check inside the trunk on the left side by the rear lights there's a thing that will lock the tag inplace.pull and try again.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

Got any more with the girls?


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## B.dizzle (Mar 1, 2008)

sour diesel said:


> Just spray that shit with deagreaser spray and scrub that shit with a dish sponge and water. Or use a cheap ass electric power washer with just water


thanks my man i'll try that:thumbsup:


----------



## solo20 (Jan 15, 2002)

B.dizzle said:


> take your title to a cadillac dealership & they can make you one up off your vin#'s i think its like $65



were the fuck is this dearlership at because everyone i called wants like 300+, can you get the info on this dearlship that you claim does it for 65 bucks


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

hammysuperswitch said:


> fleetwood88 just
> check inside the trunk on the left side by the rear lights there's a thing that will lock the tag inplace.pull and try again.


Alright man thanks I'll try it


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

solo20 said:


> were the fuck is this dearlership at because everyone i called wants like 300+, can you get the info on this dearlship that you claim does it for 65 bucks


:ugh:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

TX-Klique said:


> Got any more with the girl on the right?


Fixed :biggrin:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

Question bigbody guys anybody had any issues with your rides 3 wheeling and body acting strange cus somebody told me this 

"We did one w 12 batts, 3 pumps, chain bridge, stress points. When forced on 3, the trunk would lift open by the hinges, when dropped back down it would go back in place....i told the owner what would happen but thats what he wanted..." 

anyone heard of this?


----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

I have not heard of any of those problems when 3 wheeling but standing 3 on a non reinforced frame makes strange things happen lol


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

64 CRAWLING said:


> o dang i know thats going to be a headach to find


I have one in stock.

Chapo
562-276-6005


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

MR.LAC said:


> *Cadillac fleetwood Big body euro lights. Sold a set 2 sets left.. "Rare" Hard to find
> 
> Mr. Lacs Cadillac parts and assessories
> 562-276-6005
> ...


TTT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

MR.LAC said:


> I have one in stock.
> 
> Chapo
> 562-276-6005


ILL KEEP YOU IN MIND,SHOULD BE GETTIN THIS 96 DOWN HERE SOON


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

are there any fitting issues with 13x7 reverse on these?? i got a 95 and need to know before i go buy just anything for it


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

cantgetenuf said:


> are there any fitting issues with 13x7 reverse on these?? i got a 95 and need to know before i go buy just anything for it


Ur gna need to use a 1/4 inch spacer for the front unless u want to grind ur calipers down. I used the space and the wheels look fine. If ur gna run chinas ur wheel might rub on the back passanger side. Some people roll the inner quarter panel some shave the skirts seems like all big bodys rub in different areas but mostly on the back passenger side. I didn't wna rool my quarter panel so the guy who I bought my wheels from changed the offset of the back wheels with 1/4 an inch difference this way the wheels don't rub or stick out as much as before. id suggest tellin whoever ur gna buy ur wheels from if they r chinas to change the offeset by 1/4 inch or if u don't know who ur gna use contact oscar at galaxy wire wheels in riverside ca tell him ur puttin them on a big body and u need the offset changed for the back not to rub and u won't hav e a problem. Good luck


----------



## B.dizzle (Mar 1, 2008)

solo20 said:


> were the fuck is this dearlership at because everyone i called wants like 300+, can you get the info on this dearlship that you claim does it for 65 bucks


homie im not gonna tell the man about something that i didn't experience myself...my 1yr old got a hold of my keys & broke the center chip out of my key,i took my title & my Id up to my nearest cadillac dealership service department they cut me another key right there on the spot using my vin # for $65...true story...just did this like a month ago..:yes:


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Ur gna need to use a 1/4 inch spacer for the front unless u want to grind ur calipers down. I used the space and the wheels look fine. If ur gna run chinas ur wheel might rub on the back passanger side. Some people roll the inner quarter panel some shave the skirts seems like all big bodys rub in different areas but mostly on the back passenger side. I didn't wna rool my quarter panel so the guy who I bought my wheels from changed the offset of the back wheels with 1/4 an inch difference this way the wheels don't rub or stick out as much as before. id suggest tellin whoever ur gna buy ur wheels from if they r chinas to change the offeset by 1/4 inch or if u don't know who ur gna use contact oscar at galaxy wire wheels in riverside ca tell him ur puttin them on a big body and u need the offset changed for the back not to rub and u won't hav e a problem. Good luck


thanks but im not thinkin chinas.. im thinkin dayton or zenith..... and as far as grinding the caliper? it doesnt need much off right?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

cantgetenuf said:


> thanks but im not thinkin chinas.. im thinkin dayton or *zenith*..... and as far as grinding the caliper? it doesnt need much off right?


*:facepalm::nosad: i dont think this company is around anymore.........*


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> *:facepalm::nosad: i dont think this company is around anymore.........*



ok wire wheel king.... but they are the same right


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

B.dizzle said:


> homie im not gonna tell the man about something that i didn't experience myself...my 1yr old got a hold of my keys & broke the center chip out of my key,i took my title & my Id up to my nearest cadillac dealership service department they cut me another key right there on the spot using my vin # for $65...true story...just did this like a month ago..:yes:


I bought my 95 at a auction with no keys and took auction paper work and my id it was $35 for vats key and $5 for the door.Im in portland or.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

64 CRAWLING said:


> o dang i know thats going to be a headach to find


Don't need it just rip the top off


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> *looking good homie...*


THANKS BRO WHATS NEW


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

BLUE OWL said:


> THANKS BRO WHATS NEW


misma mielda diferente dia.....uffin:



edit: for sour diesel that means "same shit different days"....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

brett said:


> Don't need it just rip the top off


well damn thanks, i thought the window trim was going to be missing and look out of place,that dont look bad at all


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Wouldnt know to be honest. I didnt go that route. after i mounted them in the front with spacers and seen how how u cant tell the difference i saw no reason to do work that wasnt needed.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> misma mielda diferente dia.....
> 
> 
> 
> edit: for sour diesel that means "same shit different days"....


HAHAHA PURO PADELANTE HERMANO:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

713CADILLACIN said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

BLUE OWL said:


> HAHAHA PURO PADELANTE HERMANO:thumbsup:



siempre....


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


>


nice bumper kit:naughty:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

~JALISCO~ said:


> nice bumper kit:naughty:



oh yes


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

DJ Englewood said:


> :worship:


:cheesy:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

MISTER ED said:


> misma mielda diferente dia.....uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> edit: for sour diesel that means "same shit different days"....


Yea yea :420:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> Yea yea :420:


:roflmao:SUP BRO


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)




----------



## NvSmonte (Aug 28, 2008)

I need help I am trying to decide wether to do ! inch or 1 1/2 inch a-arms on my fleetwood any pics and what your extenton is would be helpful. Oh yea and i am wanting to run 13's


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

1 1/2 looks mean unless its a daily tires will wear out kinda fast


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

more pic


----------



## NvSmonte (Aug 28, 2008)

TX-Klique said:


> 1 1/2 looks mean unless its a daily tires will wear out kinda fast


not a daily but will definitly be driven to shows any ics with 1 1/2 inch extention


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

NvSmonte said:


> I need help I am trying to decide wether to do ! inch or 1 1/2 inch a-arms on my fleetwood any pics and what your extenton is would be helpful. Oh yea and i am wanting to run 13's


1 1/2 extention on mines maybe this gives you an idea......
dropped








locked up...


----------



## NvSmonte (Aug 28, 2008)

~JALISCO~ said:


> 1 1/2 extention on mines maybe this gives you an idea......
> dropped
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yea homie tat looks sexy how many turns are you running up front


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

NvSmonte said:


> Hell yea homie tat looks sexy how many turns are you running up front


if i can remember its 5 and a haf turns i think


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

~JALISCO~ said:


> if i can remember its 5 and a haf turns i think


 I have 11/2 I havent put them on yet but does it drive different?. Like in the high way or does it pull cuz my car drive smooth and don't want to ruin it..


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

RAIDERSEQUAL said:


>


Bad ass homie


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

fleetwood88 said:


> Bad ass homie


Thanks!


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

RAIDERSEQUAL said:


>


:thumbsup: definitely motivational


----------



## cheechaz87 (Nov 11, 2009)

just put these gold 13s on my 93


----------



## Z3dr0ck (Nov 6, 2009)

cheechaz87 said:


> just put these gold 13s on my 93
> View attachment 460734


They look okay but the white walls need some serious cleaning!!! :nono:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

here is a question, maybe i can get some help, after assembly of my suspension i taken my lac for test drives, there are 2 lights that come on my dash board, the traction light and the abs light anyone know how to re-set these?


----------



## cheechaz87 (Nov 11, 2009)

Z3dr0ck said:


> They look okay but the white walls need some serious cleaning!!! :nono:


yea man they were pretty dirty but already cleaned them i took this pic rite after i put them on


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

StreetNShow said:


> :thumbsup: definitely motivational


Thanks!


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

RAIDERSEQUAL said:


>


:worship:


----------



## NvSmonte (Aug 28, 2008)

have you tried to pull your abs relays under your hood and then hook them back up or even try to disconnect your battery for like 5-10 minutes. My abs light was on and I just pulled the relays and hooked them back up and it was fine


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

~JALISCO~ said:


> :worship:


Thanks bro! Your lac is looking real good!:thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

~JALISCO~ said:


> here is a question, maybe i can get some help, after assembly of my suspension i taken my lac for test drives, there are 2 lights that come on my dash board, the traction light and the abs light anyone know how to re-set these?


Same thing happen to mines but I been driving it like that no problem. I just don't pay attention to it


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

~JALISCO~ said:


> here is a question, maybe i can get some help, after assembly of my suspension i taken my lac for test drives, there are 2 lights that come on my dash board, the traction light and the abs light anyone know how to re-set these?


I got that same problem


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

fleetwood88 said:


> View attachment 461133
> :wave:


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

My 95


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)




----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

I think I need a fith wheel  lol sour diesel wanna sell me yours lol jk homie


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

fleetwood88 said:


> I think I need a fith wheel  lol sour diesel wanna sell me yours lol jk homie


lol :no:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

BLUE OWL said:


> :roflmao:SUP BRO


uffin:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

sour diesel said:


>


 a lot of work on it ... Damn how much extended are your A-arms?


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

fleetwood88 said:


> a lot of work on it ... Damn how much extended are your A-arms?


3" but the front suspension is not from a caddy :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

sour diesel said:


> 3" but the front suspension is not from a caddy :biggrin:


 hmmmm I see your secrect with the front lock up you cheating! lol that look sick homie


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

fleetwood88 said:


> hmmmm I see your secrect with the front lock up you cheating! lol that look sick homie


thanks bro :thumbsup: ur shit lookin good. and yea im cheating homie i aint even ready for that lockup. its gona make make my cutlass look low. :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

sour diesel said:


> thanks bro :thumbsup: ur shit lookin good. and yea im cheating homie i aint even ready for that lockup. its gona make make my cutlass look low. :biggrin:


Thanks bro I still have a long way to go but never giving up.. Can't wait to see your done


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

TTT for the big bodies


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

fleetwood88 said:


> View attachment 461133
> :wave:


l:nicoderm:king good dawg


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

MISTER ED said:


> l:nicoderm:king good dawg


X94


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> l:nicoderm:king good dawg


Thanks homie


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

~JALISCO~ said:


>


WOW:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


>


SHE GOING TO BE A BALDY BRO


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

BLUE OWL said:


> WOW:thumbsup:


thank you sir!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

~JALISCO~ said:


>


Thats sexy!!!!


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Blue94cady said:


> Thats sexy!!!!


not as sexy as custome exotic leathers and hides like yours, thanks though! im trying to get it to socios... we will see if its decent by then


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

~JALISCO~ said:


>


Daaam clean as fuck!!! :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

sour diesel said:


> Daaam clean as fuck!!! :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


thanks bro!, cant wait to drive this beesh around


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

BLUE OWL said:


> SHE GOING TO BE A BALDY BRO


Sort of :biggrin:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

sour diesel said:


>


:naughty:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

fleetwood88 said:


> Thanks bro I still have a long way to go but never giving up.. Can't wait to see your done


Good attitude homie. :thumbsup: cant wait to see yours done. And finish mine . uffin:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

clean ride


~JALISCO~ said:


>


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Ttt for my Cadillac patnas


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Bad ass Caddies:biggrin:


----------



## THE DON QUON (Jul 14, 2011)

~JALISCO~ said:


>


Real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## boxer239 (Aug 2, 2010)

i have a harness from a 94 95 buick roadmaster and i'm using it for my 94 fleetwood, now i'm no mechanic but i was wondering, will the plug from the harness fit a fleetwood transmission? i swapt the motor out had problems..... Any suggestions?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:sprint:


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

Got my lil indash in today


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

And my flip down too


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

lowrollerzlac said:


> And my flip down too


Nice. What movie were you playing by the way?


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

BigLos said:


> Nice. What movie were you playing by the way?


The new rollin video #22 I think....i got to paint the flip down to match my inter I think


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*HAPPY LAC-EASTER*......


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> *HAPPY LAC-EASTER*......


X 2


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

lowrollerzlac said:


> Got my lil indash in today


Heres what they look like with a double din


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

MISTER ED said:


> *HAPPY LAC-EASTER*......


Same to you Homie
Got the Lac back out:cheesy:
Forum Code


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

DUKE said:


> Same to you Homie
> Got the Lac back out:cheesy:
> Forum Code


Sexxy as fuck!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

DUKE said:


> Same to you Homie
> Got the Lac back out:cheesy:
> Forum Code




:worship:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

DUKE said:


> Same to you Homie
> Got the Lac back out:cheesy:
> Forum Code


i always digg that color combo! thats a real classy lac!


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

~JALISCO~ said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:thumbsup: :wave: morning lac-a-maniacs.....


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

Happy Easter lac homies.


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

lowrollerzlac said:


> The new rollin video #22 I think....i got to paint the flip down to match my inter I think


fo'sho. x95 I think you should paint it your flip down to match the interior.


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Heres my 95 lac that I got back from my homie.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

heres my 96


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

And this is how I keep it outside since I dont have a garage for it right now.


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

GUS 650 said:


>


That one looks like my old one. Did you just pick that up in so cal?


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

DUKE said:


> Same to you Homie
> Got the Lac back out:cheesy:
> Forum Code


Bitch is hard :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

View attachment 462774
View attachment 462775
View attachment 462776
View attachment 462777


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

:uh: :wow: :cheesy: You gotta love them 95 and 96's with any color and gold combo. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> Sort of :biggrin:


COOL:thumbsup:


----------



## NvSmonte (Aug 28, 2008)

man I can't wait till my lac is post worthy lots of clean lacs


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> *HAPPY LAC-EASTER*......


LIKEWISE BRO


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

good morning fellow cadillac riders


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:wave: morning lac-a-maniacs.....


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

8REGAL_LIMITED4 said:


> Heres what they look like with a double din


Nice!! Just put a touch screen in mine a month ago.


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> :wave: morning lac-a-maniacs.....


what up mr ed.


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

whats up my fleetwood fam.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

~JALISCO~ said:


> what up mr ed.


sup homie.. que onda hermano


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> sup homie.. que onda hermano


chillin, chillin how is the cadi


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

~JALISCO~ said:


> chillin, chillin how is the cadi


its good but im still trying to sell it....


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

96 Cadillac Fleetwood 120,000 Miles Rebuilt Motor and Trans. Seude and Leather Interior Seude boxed in Trunk... New all front Chrome....with new Chrome Exhuast ......Everything chrome besides driveshaft...Does have a slip yoke.... 2 Streetlife Pumps Engraved Dumps.... 16s in the rear 8 up front... 1 inch extended lower trailing arms upper adj trailing arms..Upper control arms 1 inch extended lowers are reinforced chrome springs...chrome hood latch and brackets in motor...frame does have partial reinforcements... Cadillac Engraved switches A ton of parts being engraved and polished you can have them all.... Etched windows and Cadillac White Pearl with silver leafing done by Mike Lamberson car could use another paint job does have some chips but grabs people attention when rolling anywhere 8500 OBO.


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

8REGAL_LIMITED4 said:


> Sexxy as fuck!!





MISTER ED said:


> :worship:





~JALISCO~ said:


> i always digg that color combo! thats a real classy lac!





sour diesel said:


> Bitch is hard :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Thanks homies finally on them Streets


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

timmnm77 said:


> 96 Cadillac Fleetwood 120,000 Miles Rebuilt Motor and Trans. Seude and Leather Interior Seude boxed in Trunk... New all front Chrome....with new Chrome Exhuast ......Everything chrome besides driveshaft...Does have a slip yoke.... 2 Streetlife Pumps Engraved Dumps.... 16s in the rear 8 up front... 1 inch extended lower trailing arms upper adj trailing arms..Upper control arms 1 inch extended lowers are reinforced chrome springs...chrome hood latch and brackets in motor...frame does have partial reinforcements... Cadillac Engraved switches A ton of parts being engraved and polished you can have them all.... Etched windows and Cadillac White Pearl with silver leafing done by Mike Lamberson car could use another paint job does have some chips but grabs people attention when rolling anywhere 8500 OBO.


Damn Car is super Clean good luck with the Sale.....Was that Nene's old Fleet.


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

my big body


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

my cadi a couple weeks ago






how it sits today:happysad:


----------



## casper69 (Apr 15, 2008)

What's up guys I just picked up a 96 and was wandering what you did to fit the reverse rims in the back. I tryrd putn my 13x7 roadstars on and I couldn't fit sleet on. Thanks.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

any you guys done anything different with these mouldings? post some pics


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 463295
> any you guys done anything different with these mouldings? post some pics


Color match them to the ride patna


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

~JALISCO~ said:


> Color match them to the ride patna


I see that alot i just aint seen much else, one i seen on Craigslist had blue bandanas wrapped around them and that was coo just not my flava you know....yours is clean though GT up


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

lacwood said:


> I see that alot i just aint seen much else, one i seen on Craigslist had blue bandanas wrapped around them and that was coo just not my flava you know....yours is clean though GT up


marble effect? Water drops? Heavy flake, paint your rims to match the mouldings


----------



## ramo68 (Jun 28, 2009)

8REGAL_LIMITED4 said:


>


Nice!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

~JALISCO~ said:


> marble effect? Water drops? Heavy flake, paint your rims to match the mouldings


Yeah theres alot of choices only problem is finding another set if i fuck these up


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*
throw them away and
get some engraved......*


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Coming soon...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:shocked:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Elite64 said:


> Coming soon...


:naughty:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 463295
> any you guys done anything different with these mouldings? post some pics


:facepalm:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

MISTER ED said:


> *
> throw them away and
> get some engraved......*


:wow:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

sour diesel said:


> :facepalm:


:dunno:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

lacwood said:


> :dunno:


you can either paint them or...... paint them :biggrin:


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

View attachment 463685
View attachment 463686
View attachment 463687
View attachment 463688
View attachment 463689
View attachment 463690

View attachment 463691
View attachment 463692
View attachment 463693
View attachment 463694

Located in 805. PM if interested for more info and prices.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

sour diesel said:


> you can either paint them or...... paint them :biggrin:


Gotcha, just wanted to try something different....i may smooth em out and paint we'll see


----------



## boxer239 (Aug 2, 2010)

a little something i'm working on.


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

sour diesel said:


> you can either paint them or...... paint them :biggrin:


You forgot you can paint them too lol


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

has anybody stripped off the black part of the door window trim and had the entire trim chromed? i went to take mine today 
but dude said he wasnt sure if the chrome would stick and it was a 4-6 week wait before he could even touch it to see if it would work.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

94 SS said:


> has anybody stripped off the black part of the door window trim and had the entire trim chromed? i went to take mine today
> but dude said he wasnt sure if the chrome would stick and it was a 4-6 week wait before he could even touch it to see if it would work.


Homie from luxurious in Canada told me thats what he did, his was in lowrider a few months ago...looks nice too. Im pretty sure he is luxuriousmontreal on here


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

sup guys


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> sup guys


Wuz up Mr. Caddy King how you being


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

MISTER ED said:


> *
> throw them away and
> get some engraved......
> 
> ...


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

Elite64 said:


> Car is coming out clean! Cant wait to see the rest. :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

JINXED32 said:


> MISTER ED said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

some dog ears for the ride


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## M&j (May 31, 2011)

Anyone got a cadillac fleetwood for sale around Tyler looking got one


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Almost done


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)




----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## 82EUROCOUPE (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## 82EUROCOUPE (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## JROLL (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## JROLL (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

JINXED32 said:


> MISTER ED said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> JINXED32 said:
> 
> 
> > *yeap i love shaggys ride...im looking for more pics...*
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

RAIDERSEQUAL said:


>


this is just simply beautiful i love the champange with gold and chrome accs.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> this is just simply beautiful i love the champange with gold and chrome accs.


I know right, I sometimes wish i would have painted it champagne again instead of the brown:yessad:


----------



## Chino Loco (Jun 13, 2011)

(SPOKES, 5.20's, BOOTY KIT AND HYDRAULICS ALREADY REMOVED AND SOLD SEPERATELY. CAR PUT BACK IN O.G. CONDITION.)
My '93 is for sale. Silver in color w/blue interior grey vinyl top (stock wheels, stock suspension), along with lots of spare parts...ss door rockers, 1 qrtr rocker, fender wheel trim, headlight trim, tail light trim and lenses, roof emblems, front/rear bumpers, skirts, xtra trunk carpet, extra set of stock front springs, complete sunroof with headliner (out of a '94 brougham)new in-box front end parts (ball joint, tie rods etc.) plus a few more parts. Car ready to go anywhere. 190,000 miles no smoke no knock no rattle no A/C! A/C worked last year (R12) but not this year, probably a leak. $5,000.00. Request me for specific photos of exterior/interior or parts and I'll see what I can do. some photos already on my album, just hit me for friend request on Facebook ( David Summers - Grovetown, Ga.)


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Thers too many fleetwoods in here. :sprint:


----------



## THE DON QUON (Jul 14, 2011)

sour diesel said:


> Thers too many fleetwoods in here. :sprint:


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

ttt


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

how to change the oil in your LT1


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i need 1 of those for my cars


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

BigLos said:


> That one looks like my old one. Did you just pick that up in so cal?


Whut up big los... Yea I picked up from anahiem


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

GUS 650 said:


> Whut up big los... Yea I picked up from anahiem


Ok, Im gonna send you a pm with the license plate # if it matches then its my old lac. I still have the front license plate if you want it so you wont get popped by the cops for not having it on.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

BigLos said:


> Ok, Im gonna send you a pm with the license plate # if it matches then its my old lac. I still have the front license plate if you want it so you wont get popped by the cops for not having it on.


PM sent


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

I need a pic of the steering link and tie rods installed on a fleet please if someone has one...I think I got it figure out but out of all the dissasembly pics I took I didn't take one of the tie rods and steering link attached to the steering box and idler arm......just want to be right before I put it all together


----------



## NvSmonte (Aug 28, 2008)

ENVIUS said:


> I need a pic of the steering link and tie rods installed on a fleet please if someone has one...I think I got it figure out but out of all the dissasembly pics I took I didn't take one of the tie rods and steering link attached to the steering box and idler arm......just want to be right before I put it all together


cant wait to see it aaron to bad i work tomorrow night


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

NvSmonte said:


> cant wait to see it aaron to bad i work tomorrow night


you wont miss much lol....plus im having trouble getting the lower arms in...pain in the ass


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

ENVIUS said:


> you wont miss much lol....plus im having trouble getting the lower arms in...pain in the ass



That must be common. I had the same issue with mine.


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

ENVIUS said:


> I need a pic of the steering link and tie rods installed on a fleet please if someone has one...I think I got it figure out but out of all the dissasembly pics I took I didn't take one of the tie rods and steering link attached to the steering box and idler arm......just want to be right before I put it all together












Not sure what kind of pics you need, homie. Here's one I just took. Hit me up if you need more.


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

Does n e 1 have gold parts they wanna sell or trade 4 sum chrome. Like emblems trim stuff like that


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)

*Heres my homies cady!!*


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)




----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

84regal said:


> Does n e 1 have gold parts they wanna sell or trade 4 sum chrome. Like emblems trim stuff like that


I think I have gold emblems. I'm about 99% sure I do. Ill check when I get home and hit you up.


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

couple of b4 pics gonna get a makeover!!!!


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

StreetNShow said:


> I think I have gold emblems. I'm about 99% sure I do. Ill check when I get home and hit you up.


ya bro let me know i wanna add some gold 2 mine after we redo it


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

I need this bar for my hood latch assembly....cant seem to find mine


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

84regal said:


> ya bro let me know i wanna add some gold 2 mine after we redo it












Just get me what I paid homie. I think I paid $30 or $35.


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

StreetNShow said:


> Just get me what I paid homie. I think I paid $30 or $35.



if he dont want them ill get u on that price plus ill pay shippin


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

PURO ORGULLO 89 said:


> if he dont want them ill get u on that price plus ill pay shippin


Orale. I'll keep you posted, homie.


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

StreetNShow said:


> Just get me what I paid homie. I think I paid $30 or $35.


I'll take em pm pay pal n shipping price


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

84regal said:


> I'll take em pm pay pal n shipping price


Cool...I don't have pay pal homie. How about money order or moneygram? :dunno:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood (Apr 11, 2009)

cadillacjacc said:


>


I want that grill


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

Just got rid of my chrome grill cause um looking for that one


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

84regal said:


> I'll take em pm pay pal n shipping price


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

finally i air baged it....after almost 2 yrs when i crashed it workin on her.. next paint:thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*FOR SALE CLEAN REAR CHROME ROCKERS...PM ME IF INTERESTED...PAYPAL READY



































*


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*FOR SALE 95-96 DOOR TRIM IN CLEAN SHAPE...YOU CAN USE THESE TO CONVERT THE 93-94 TO LOOK LIKE A 95-96 WITH THE NEWER MIRRORS...PM ME IF INTERESTED...PAYPAL READY















*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I NEED FRONT BUMPER MOLDINGS BOTH SIDES


----------



## eddie73 (Feb 17, 2012)

How much bro rocker panel


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

Selling some front lights trims in great condition


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*for the homie SHAGGY........*


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> *for the homie SHAGGY........*


Wow thats badass thanks mr ed for ur time :thumbsup::h5:


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Great...my '95 won't start. Turns over but it won't catch. I don't think it is getting any gas. Any suggestions?


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Cadillac1 said:


> Great...my '95 won't start. Turns over but it won't catch. I don't think it is getting any gas. Any suggestions?


FUEL PUMP BIG DOGG


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> *for the homie SHAGGY........*


THATS POSTER FOR DA GARAGE MATERIAL


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Blue94cady said:


> Wow thats badass thanks mr ed for ur time :thumbsup::h5:





~JALISCO~ said:


> THATS POSTER FOR DA GARAGE MATERIAL


*THANKS CADDY-LOVERS.....*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Cadillac1 said:


> Great...my '95 won't start. Turns over but it won't catch. I don't think it is getting any gas. Any suggestions?


*YEAP AND THATS A BITCH IF YOU DO IT YOURSELF... I SPEAK FROM EXPERIENCE...:facepalm:*


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Great...my '95 won't start. Turns over but it won't catch. I don't think it is getting any gas. Any suggestions?


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

~JALISCO~ said:


> FUEL PUMP BIG DOGG


Fuel pump is in the gas tank right?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Cadillac1 said:


> Fuel pump is in the gas tank right?


*YES IT IS....*


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> *YES IT IS....*


yikes!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*yeap and did it all by myself and with a full tank of gas... thats made it more of a bitch*


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

MISTER ED said:


> *YES IT IS....*


 So I heard that the metal tanks from 80-92 fit in there too. I want to put a chrome tank in and this might be my chance if I gotta drop the whole thing.


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

~JALISCO~ said:


> FUEL PUMP BIG DOGG


X95

And be careful of the float. Mine broke going back in.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Cadillac1 said:


> Great...my '95 won't start. Turns over but it won't catch. I don't think it is getting any gas. Any suggestions?


by the fuse box in the engine compartment theres a red wire with a plug on the end that goes to nothing by the firewall. Run 12v to that wire off the battery its a direct power to the fuel pump and have a buddy back by the tank to hear if the pump whines. If not the pump is bad. But a GM fuel line tool kit for about $7. New airtex fuel pump and strainer is about $90. Make sure to get a new wiring harness for the fuel pump because they are very prone to burn up and that could be your problem already, they are $10 and it connects to the sending unit in the tank. Pull the pump out halfway then with a flathead screwdriver pop the float out of its bracket so you dont break its mount. Or just get a whole new sending unit for about $130 that comes with all that and a new sensor and float etc.


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> *yeap and did it all by myself and with a *full tank of gas*... thats made it more of a bitch*


baller


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> *for the homie SHAGGY........*


That's a badass caddy!!!!! Hope 2 get mine there someday


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:roflmao::roflmao::bowrofl:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

StreetNShow said:


> Just get me what I paid homie. I think I paid $30 or $35.


Still for sale. Homie that initially wanted them hasn't replied. Thing is I don't have paypal therefore you'd have to send a money order or do moneygram. PM or text me if interested.


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

*SAVED FROM THE DONK YARD*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

nice find......


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

[h=6]Suspension is back on! Breaks, Calipers, Rotors, and wheels tomorrow after work...then its time for the front clip!
[/h]


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:h5:


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

84regal said:


> That's a badass caddy!!!!! Hope 2 get mine there someday





X95 :biggrin:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

CoupeDTS said:


> by the fuse box in the engine compartment theres a red wire with a plug on the end that goes to nothing by the firewall. Run 12v to that wire off the battery its a direct power to the fuel pump and have a buddy back by the tank to hear if the pump whines. If not the pump is bad. But a GM fuel line tool kit for about $7. New airtex fuel pump and strainer is about $90. Make sure to get a new wiring harness for the fuel pump because they are very prone to burn up and that could be your problem already, they are $10 and it connects to the sending unit in the tank. Pull the pump out halfway then with a flathead screwdriver pop the float out of its bracket so you dont break its mount. Or just get a whole new sending unit for about $130 that comes with all that and a new sensor and float etc.


I turned on the ignition and listened for the fuel pump....nothing. I'm gonna drop the tank this weekend and change it.


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

WHATS THE STORY ON THE METAL TANK FROM A 90 FITTING A BIG BODY? DOES IT FIT? IM PONDERING ON THIS IDEA


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Cadillac1 said:


> I turned on the ignition and listened for the fuel pump....nothing. I'm gonna drop the tank this weekend and change it.


yes most likely its the pump or wiring in the pump. But if you power up that red wire thats a bypass of the fuel pump relay because maybe that could be bad. Or just check the plug in the back by the bumper that goes to the fuel pump for 12v, if power is there and the pump isnt on then yes pump or pump wiring is bad


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

~JALISCO~ said:


> WHATS THE STORY ON THE METAL TANK FROM A 90 FITTING A BIG BODY? DOES IT FIT? IM PONDERING ON THIS IDEA


I dont think so u have to fo custom work to it Thats wat people told me but dont now


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

MISTER ED said:


> *for the homie SHAGGY........*


love those engravings


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Silentdawg said:


> love those engravings


Thanks bro


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

84regal said:


> That's a badass caddy!!!!! Hope 2 get mine there someday


Thanks bro


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

~JALISCO~ said:


> WHATS THE STORY ON THE METAL TANK FROM A 90 FITTING A BIG BODY? DOES IT FIT? IM PONDERING ON THIS IDEA


I have a big body and a 83, the trunk floors are the same, the strap mounts are the same, the frame is the same. Only thing you'll have to make work is the sending unit and pump, need to wire it up and have a big body pump in there for the higher fuel pressure. Filler neck is different tho, the metal ones are all metal neck, big bodies are hard rubber hoses


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

who has info on those half tops? not the 1 that stops by the pillar but stops at the back quarter window like how the 2dr fleetwood coupes tops


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

sour diesel said:


>


You going all out homie nice


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

fleetwood88 said:


> You going all out homie nice


Thanks, im coming for whatever big dawgs are left in 2013.... 
Lets trade all gold grills, your older one I got fir your newer one. :biggrin: befor you sell that car.


----------



## 0spoc0 (Apr 20, 2012)

RareClass said:


> View attachment 468524
> View attachment 468525
> View attachment 468526
> View attachment 468528
> ...


looking good keep the pics coming.


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

sour diesel said:


> Thanks, im coming for whatever big dawgs are left in 2013....
> Lets trade all gold grills, your older one I got fir your newer one. :biggrin: befor you sell that car.


 I like the one you have better lets do it! And not selling it no more...


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

fleetwood88 said:


> I like the one you have better lets do it! And not selling it no more...


Uh oh :around:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*FOR SALE CLEAN REAR CHROME ROCKERS...PM ME IF INTERESTED...PAYPAL READY


































*


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*FOR SALE 95-96 DOOR TRIM IN CLEAN SHAPE...YOU CAN USE THESE TO CONVERT THE 93-94 TO LOOK LIKE A 95-96 WITH THE NEWER MIRRORS...PM ME IF INTERESTED...PAYPAL READY















*


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

[/IMG]


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

64 CRAWLING said:


> who has info on those half tops? not the 1 that stops by the pillar but stops at the back quarter window like how the 2dr fleetwood coupes tops


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

94pimplac said:


> [/IMG]




Damn Paul it's been a minute


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> Damn Paul it's been a minute


 yea wats up eddy hope u n your fam doing well I don't be much on this site,n am still riden just been staying away from those few shit talkers we got in the 305:inout:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

The daily with new zapatos daytons 3 times gold


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

I forgot the pic lol.


----------



## cheechaz87 (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Blue94cady said:


> I forgot the pic lol.



Nice shaggy


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks mr ed now time to save for the e&g grill gold bars


----------



## rebel619 (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice caddy'...


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

94pimplac said:


> [/IMG]


Bad Ass car homie


----------



## CaddyFleetwood (Feb 13, 2009)

View attachment 469235
View attachment 469237
View attachment 469228
View attachment 469236
View attachment 469231
View attachment 469233
View attachment 469232
View attachment 469238
View attachment 469234
View attachment 469230

never mounted these rims have been sitting in my closet for 3 maybe 4 years,on one the pictures if you c closely the adapter is the dirty i mounted it 2 c if it fit correctly,the other two boxes haven't been opened,the only thing i don't have is the lead hammer but i got the ear that goes around to take off the rim,i need the money thats the reason I'm selling them I'm don't want no less then $ 1,200 
View attachment 469228
View attachment 469237
View attachment 469236
View attachment 469235
View attachment 469234
View attachment 469233
View attachment 469232
View attachment 469231
View attachment 469230
View attachment 469238


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> Ive had some questions so here are some extra pics
> This book is not like the cheap ones you get from AutoZone, this book is like the ones the Caddy Tecks used in 94. It has a total brake down of the whole car part by part & how to do repairs.


DAMN THAT BOOK THICK AS HELL,WHERE CAN I GET 1 ASAP


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*my 96 is getting close,... almost ready to start cruising...*


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *my 96 is getting close,... alsmost ready to start cruising...*


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## CaddyFleetwood (Feb 13, 2009)

i hate to do it but have to take care of family first I'm selling my 1993 Cadillac Fleetwood 














i got the driver side light both corner n headlight the car got hit took it 2 a repair shop did an ok job wasn't happy with it bit it was free can't complain 
will post the interior in a bit


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

72's wrapped in 5.20's


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## CaddyFleetwood (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## CaddyFleetwood (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## chevy boyz (Jul 25, 2010)

fleetwood88 said:


> I like the one you have better lets do it! And not selling it no more...


Damn bro u can atleast text me back that ur not selling the caddy


----------



## THE DON QUON (Jul 14, 2011)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *my 96 is getting close,... almost ready to start cruising...*


Cant wait to see it when ur done, bad ass ...


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *my 96 is getting close,... almost ready to start cruising...*





That's frekn' beautiful Bro!!!!!


----------



## STREET INK TATTOOZ (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## STREET INK TATTOOZ (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## STREET INK TATTOOZ (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## STREET INK TATTOOZ (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

i think ill be crusing it tomorrow......head lights and corners are in now....all thats left is radiator resivore , radiator hoses, coolant....and front bumper and cover.....then bleed the brakes and rolling.....well i guess the hood to lol


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

ENVIUS said:


> i think ill be crusing it tomorrow......head lights and corners are in now....all thats left is radiator resivore , radiator hoses, coolant....and front bumper and cover.....then bleed the brakes and rolling.....well i guess the hood to lol


hell yeah!!


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *my 96 is getting close,... almost ready to start cruising...*


Damn that's gonna b nice!!!! Lookin good!!!


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *my 96 is getting close,... almost ready to start cruising...*





EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> 72's wrapped in 5.20's


:nicodermamn sick ride cant wait to see it complete:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *my 96 is getting close,... almost ready to start cruising...*


OOOWEEEEEE SHITTIN ON EM'!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

looking for a all chrome e&g grill hit me up


----------



## CaddyFleetwood (Feb 13, 2009)

64 CRAWLING said:


> looking for a all chrome e&g grill hit me up


call this guy i think he has the grill not sure if he sold it (786-378-3124)


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

good lookin


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

fleetwood88 said:


> View attachment 469822
> :h5:


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

fleetwood88 said:


> View attachment 469823
> :h5:



nice


----------



## CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2012)

View attachment 469865
View attachment 469866
View attachment 469867
View attachment 469868
93 caddy


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

Hahaha the trashcan is badass!!!! theyd have my ass if i did anything to mine!


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Lacs always TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

see you got it together,lookin hella good


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM said:


> View attachment 469865
> View attachment 469866
> View attachment 469867
> View attachment 469868
> 93 caddy


is it stock on 14s?


----------



## CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2012)

64 CRAWLING said:


> is it stock on 14s?


yes sir


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

cool wanted ride 14s since its going to be my daily,i never owned 14s lol but ima give them a try


----------



## trealcha (Sep 29, 2007)

Who's making the custom 2dr fleetwoods now or are there any projects for sale anywhere


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> Hahaha the trashcan is badass!!!! theyd have my ass if i did anything to mine!


actually it came like that LOL my wife ordered the breast cancer awareness special LOL


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

new shews, anidize burgundy, gold nips and hubs rapped in milestars, and my lawn needs mowing


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2012)

64 CRAWLING said:


> cool wanted ride 14s since its going to be my daily,i never owned 14s lol but ima give them a try


for a daily drives better


----------



## CaddyFleetwood (Feb 13, 2009)

64 CRAWLING said:


> looking for a all chrome e&g grill hit me up


:thumbsup:


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

minor adjustments to bumpers and other little shits and streetable i think


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

I'd say more than street able lol....


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

trealcha said:


> Who's making the custom 2dr fleetwoods now or are there any projects for sale anywhere


CHECC MIAMI FEST THERES ONE FOR SALE...


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

~JALISCO~ said:


>


Looks good bro!


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Elite64 said:


> Looks good bro!


thanks its slowly getting there


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

about fn time


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

ENVIUS said:


> about fn time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

ENVIUS said:


> actually it came like that LOL my wife ordered the breast cancer awareness special LOL


LOL..I was thinking.."ok, dude likes pink a lil too much"


----------



## 2twin (Sep 13, 2005)

BRAVO said:


> LOL..I was thinking.."ok, dude likes pink a lil too much"


 I feel u on that!!!!! he couldn't drive it down this way with out getting lol.. It's a man car. But u can't hate on WHAT he likes, !!!!! thats the main point!


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*mines getting closer and closer each day*


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *mines getting closer and closer each day*


:shocked:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *my 96 is getting close,... almost ready to start cruising...*



 BAD ASS HOMIE CANT WAIT TO SEE IT TOGETHER .


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

Can't wait to see this ride done!!:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*mines getting closer and closer each day*







[/QUOTE]
this a bad mofo.. cant wait to see it done.. :thumbsup:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

anyone know where to get booty kit parts..


----------



## THE DON QUON (Jul 14, 2011)

playboi13 said:


> anyone know where to get booty kit parts..


Hit up larryco50 for eg parts


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

DONE!!!!


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

ENVIUS said:


> DONE!!!!


Raw homie ... Did you do any re enforce ?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

the ears and coil pockets along with the factory welds are done up.....no hopping for me


----------



## NvSmonte (Aug 28, 2008)

She looks sexy Aaron


----------



## NvSmonte (Aug 28, 2008)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *mines getting closer and closer each day*


Loving this 2 door they look sexier as hardtops in my opinion


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *my 96 is getting close,... almost ready to start cruising...*


Came out nice


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *mines getting closer and closer each day*



*HOW MUCH TO SHIP IT TO ME WHEN ITS DONE.......*


:worship:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

ENVIUS said:


> DONE!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

RIGHT HERE CRUISING WITH THE HOMIES FROM STYLISTICS IE AND TRAFFIC TO THE CRUISE N SHINE IN IE:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

THE DON QUON said:


> Hit up larryco50 for eg parts


 coo... thanks homie..edit: mine isnt an eg... its got a 13spoke rim in it.. i just need the shell that covers the rim


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

My boy leaving my pad


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

just bought my wife a Fleetwood to start building. :yes:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

ENVIUS said:


>


looking clean!!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> looking clean!!


thanks man...its not on your level but its a hell of an improvement on the before pics lol


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

ENVIUS said:


>


NICE


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

ENVIUS said:


>


:thumbsup: clean


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

BLUE OWL said:


> RIGHT HERE CRUISING WITH THE HOMIES FROM STYLISTICS IE AND TRAFFIC TO THE CRUISE N SHINE IN IE:biggrin:


:nicoderm: nice!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

ENVIUS said:


> DONE!!!!


Looks good Homie. I appreciate your attention to detail. A fleet that stands out.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

ENVIUS said:


> thanks man...its not on your level but its a hell of an improvement on the before pics lol


I think it looks very nice and clean...Great job man!!


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Cut N 3's said:


> View attachment 472456


Lookin good :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

new school old school


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

sour diesel said:


> Lookin good :thumbsup: :wave:


Thanks Sour Diesel. Just keepin it Majestic:nicoderm:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

lowdeville said:


> new school old school


damn baller:biggrin: whats up Dave


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> damn baller:biggrin: whats up Dave


:roflmao:more like broke ass!
How you been,haven't seen you around here much lately.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

morning lac-a-maniacs..... :wave:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

lowdeville said:


> :roflmao:more like broke ass!
> How you been,haven't seen you around here much lately.


I have been on here just reading mostly but been busy at work lately too


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

MISTER ED said:


> morning lac-a-maniacs..... :wave:


whats up senor ED:biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> whats up senor ED:biggrin:


sup caddy daddy hows the new project coming along......


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> sup caddy daddy hows the *new project *coming along......


:drama:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> :nicoderm: nice!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


THANKS BRO


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Chulow said:


>


this should be interesting


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Chulow said:


>



thats whats up chulow


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

chulowImages


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

~JALISCO~ said:


>


Smokin


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

~JALISCO~ said:


>


SHE NICE AND BUTTER HOMIE:worship:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

Chulow said:


>


Nice homie what color if you don't mind asking


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

kandy red with patterns... getting it ready for our club picnic may 20th.... after sitting in the backyard for 6 years


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

My cady is at Alberto Herrera shop lets see what i get back cant wait


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Chulow said:


> kandy red with patterns... getting it ready for our club picnic may 20th.... after sitting in the backyard for 6 years


:thumbsup::worship:



Blue94cady said:


> My cady is at Alberto Herrera shop lets see what i get back cant wait


CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT..... :fool2::naughty:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

very nice work from all sides cadillac patnas!


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Almost done


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> Almost done


Looking reely good


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> Almost done


oh snap! very good looking color combo


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Blue94cady said:


> Looking reely good


x10000


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

MISTER ED said:


> sup caddy daddy hows the new project coming along......


coming along slowly brother...Howabout you?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Blue94cady said:


> My cady is at Alberto Herrera shop lets see what i get back cant wait


oh shit thats nice!!


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks on the compliments everybody hopefully be done in a couple weeks at the most:x:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> Almost done


:fool2:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks dave and mr ed will post pics dis weekend


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

LOOKING GOOD CHULOW CANT WAIT TO SEE IT I KNOW ITS GONNA BE BAD ASS !


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> Almost done



siiiick


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

*TTt*


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## THE DON QUON (Jul 14, 2011)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> Almost done[/QUOT
> Damnn thats nice


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Blue94cady said:


> Thanks dave and mr ed will post pics dis weekend


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WASENT THERE A WRITE UP ON HOW TO FIX THESE WINDOWS FROM BEING OFF TRACK? AINT IT THE CLIP THAT BREAKS? DONT THEY MAKE BETTER ONES?


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

THE DON QUON said:


> Glideinlowcarclub said:
> 
> 
> > Almost done[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Another lil peek


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> Another lil peek


Damn bad ass homie


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

2DAYWASAGOODDAY said:


> LOOKING GOOD CHULOW CANT WAIT TO SEE IT I KNOW ITS GONNA BE BAD ASS !


thanks homie...


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

FOR SALE


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

sour diesel said:


> FOR SALE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

CHROME AC VENTS SET OF 4 FOR SALE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I NEED A FUSE BOX COVER


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Custom clear corners for sale with your choice of emblems. pm me for details


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Mister Oz (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

sour diesel said:


>


thanks for the nice pic man


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> Custom clear corners for sale with your choice of emblems. pm me for details


pm me pics and price with emblem choices...


----------



## Royal Legacy (Apr 5, 2010)

Is it possible to fit a Gbody rear axel on a caddy?


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

sour diesel said:


> Custom clear corners for sale with your choice of emblems. pm me for details


U got pics n how much????


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

WENT OUT FOR A CRUISE YESTERDAY


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

PURO ORGULLO 89 said:


> thanks for the nice pic man


No problem bro! :thumbsup: your Lac was lookin real clean out ther. Im gona post pics of the clears for sale in a couple hours


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> No problem bro! :thumbsup: your Lac was lookin real clean out ther. Im gona post pics of the clears for sale in a couple hours


 and ok kool ill ckeck em out wen u do


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

84regal said:


> U got pics n how much????




















pm me for price


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

GUS 650 said:


> View attachment 474172


Nice ; )


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

sour diesel said:


> pm me for price


sold


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> sold


:h5: I got you homie :thumbsup: gona do a one off set for that raw ass fuck 2 door!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Royal Legacy said:


> Is it possible to fit a Gbody rear axel on a caddy?


I'm sure its possible , may need to relocate trailing arm mounts , but keep in mind gear ratios, might not work, shift fhny etc,also clearance issues in the frame


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Elite64 said:


>


Nice


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*nice to finally see a limo low low....... but the lambo doors gotta go........*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*now lets see a side view....*


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

i just saw that pic on facebook that was the only pic


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> *nice to finally see a limo low low....... but the lambo doors gotta go........*


Both of Mine are posted in the caddy fest...


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

DJ Englewood said:


>


SEE IT ALL THE TIME AT THE SHAW:thumbsup:


----------



## 67impalaSS (Feb 2, 2011)

Does any one have pics of a big body with spot lights ???


----------



## boxer239 (Aug 2, 2010)

How can I find a billet grill for a 94 fleetwood on the web? Or does anybody have one for sale?


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

boxer239 said:


> How can I find a billet grill for a 94 fleetwood on the web? Or does anybody have one for sale?



if you get one, or if anyone has one for that matter, and its perfect, undamaged, I would like to offer a deal.... let me use it to build a fixture off of to duplicate and in return I will give you 2 more back for letting us duplicate it ( since these are no longer in production) 

lemme knowwwww


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Damn


----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)

Finally painted and juiced.


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

boxer239 said:


> How can I find a billet grill for a 94 fleetwood on the web? Or does anybody have one for sale?


Hit up Greg De Alba at Mario's Auto Works. He can make you a custom grill. (909)865-1888


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Elite64 said:


> Hit up Greg De Alba at Mario's Auto Works. He can make you a custom grill. (909)865-1888


Yes hes the best


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

southside95 said:


> Finally painted and juiced.


 Thats Nice:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

got this for sale 60$ shipped


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

fleetwood88 said:


> View attachment 475466
> got this for sale 60$ shipped


:thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


>


DAM THATS A OLD PIC..WHEN I FIRST GOT MY LAC :biggrin:


----------



## THE DON QUON (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

THE DON QUON said:


> View attachment 475541


:thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

these are just basically roadmasters


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> these are just basically roadmasters



and impala's are basically biscayne's


----------



## THE DON QUON (Jul 14, 2011)

MR.GM84 said:


> and impala's are basically biscayne's


)


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> these are just basically roadmasters



nope these are the mat luxurious cas in the world since they first came out in 1902 CADILLACS are the standard of the world. don't get it confuse homie just cause u have an impala whoopie. remember the best old saying when ask how does your car ride, everyone's answer is "it rides like a CADILLAC" .......


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

oh I forgot remember this the first LOWRIDER of the YEAR was a caddy :briggin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

sour diesel said:


> FOR SALE


Hey Diesel do u have da passinger side rocker for da front door, da peace with da fleetwood on it? pm me and let me know and how much.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> these are just basically roadmasters


that means you like roadmasters then pooh-toe.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/142676-any-caddy-fleetwood-big-body-s-sale.html


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


>


I like dat alot.


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

Dino said:


>


can someone tell me wats the name of this color


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Lowridingmike said:


> I like dat alot.


Thnx


----------



## THE DON QUON (Jul 14, 2011)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> Lookn g bro , how hard is it to take out the dash????


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

THE DON QUON said:


> Glideinlowcarclub said:
> 
> 
> > [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

Dino said:


>


I kinda like this roadmaster :nicoderm:


----------



## hammysuperswitch (Feb 5, 2009)

can't wait till my cadi is ready to be put on here..


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


>


:werd:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Cadillac


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


>


:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> these are just basically roadmasters


:roflmao: dick


----------



## THE DON QUON (Jul 14, 2011)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> THE DON QUON said:
> 
> 
> > Not tbat bard tge screws are behind the wood grain trim pop those off and they right there
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

roll str8 to the hotel motel real pimp shit lol


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

forsale clean and ready to go 14 inch complete


----------



## THE DON QUON (Jul 14, 2011)

I need a set of lower arms chromed up anybody got for a reasonable $lmk thanks


----------



## martez0310 (Sep 24, 2011)

my 14x7 are rubbing bad on my 94 fleetwood, can i go with 14x6 or do i need 13x7?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

are they ruubing the tabs on the inside of skirt? if so you can grind them down


----------



## Caddyrolling (Jul 14, 2011)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> these are just basically roadmasters


Let me guess U don't have a fleetwood!!! Lol


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> nope these are the mat luxurious cas in the world since they first came out in 1902 CADILLACS are the standard of the world. don't get it confuse homie just cause u have an impala whoopie. remember the best old saying when ask how does your car ride, everyone's answer is "it rides like a CADILLAC" .......


Well said homie


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> nope these are the mat luxurious cas in the world since they first came out in 1902 CADILLACS are the standard of the world. don't get it confuse homie just cause u have an impala whoopie. remember the best old saying when ask how does your car ride, everyone's answer is "it rides like a CADILLAC" .......


Ahuevo


----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> *mines getting closer and closer each day*


this a bad mofo.. cant wait to see it done.. :thumbsup:[/QUOTE]How much does it cost to make a 4 door into a 2 door?


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

MAKING MONEY DRIVES HIS DADDIES STOCK IMPALER. JALISCO SAID IT! END OF STORY OKAY THANKS BYE.


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

The dayli got a new grill looking good for the somer


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

And my toy the blue cady went to alberto herrera  what u think


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> these are just basically roadmasters


:twak::buttkick::machinegun::finger:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Blue94cady said:


> And my toy the blue cady went to alberto herrera  what u think


Looks clean bro:thumbsup:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Blue94cady said:


> And my toy the blue cady went to alberto herrera  what u think


nice!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Blue94cady said:


>


*looks good im going to have to get me a daily and copy you.....*


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> *looks good im going to have to get me a daily and copy you.....*


Have to look good on the way to work lol i like how the gold looks on it


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

~JALISCO~ said:


> nice!


Thanks


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> Looks clean bro:thumbsup:


Thanks bro


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Blue94cady said:


> Have to look good on the way to work lol i like how the gold looks on it



champange / gold / chrome are great together....


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

New custom daytons to had a long weekend


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

a very productive weekend......


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

Does anybody know of or tried any good dye to use for the vinyl tops? I'm all about DIY if if i can dye it myself id rather do that then pay a shop. thanks.


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Blue94cady said:


> And my toy the blue cady went to alberto herrera  what u think


:thumbsup: bad ass


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

sour diesel said:


> :thumbsup: bad ass


Thanks bro


----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

Big Juan said:


> this a bad mofo.. cant wait to see it done.. :thumbsup:


How much does it cost to make a 4 door into a 2 door?[/QUOTE]
Again, how much does it cost to turn a 4 door into a 2 door and where?


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

Nasty said:


> Does anybody know of or tried any good dye to use for the vinyl tops? I'm all about DIY if if i can dye it myself id rather do that then pay a shop. thanks.


 I replaced the top on mine it was White... wasn't diggin it so I sprayed it whith SEM Vinyl dye I used Phantom white.


----------



## 909cHEx909 (Jul 7, 2011)

DUKE said:


> I replaced the top on mine it was White... wasn't diggin it so I sprayed it whith SEM Vinyl dye I used Phantom white.



Where did u get the top and how much???


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

909cHEx909 said:


> Where did u get the top and how much???


Kee Auto Top, I think it was two bills dont remember, but it comes with factory seems you just cut it to fit.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

DUKE said:


> I replaced the top on mine it was White... wasn't diggin it so I sprayed it whith SEM Vinyl dye I used Phantom white.


Thanks bro i actually read where a couple of people have used that producted but none of them had pics of how it came out. If i don't use this i was thinking about trying that forever black vinyl dye.

did you clear yours? i read that some of them cleared it after


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

Nasty said:


> Thanks bro i actually read where a couple of people have used that producted but none of them had pics of how it came out. If i don't use this i was thinking about trying that forever black vinyl dye.
> 
> did you clear yours? i read that some of them cleared it after


Nope didnt clear it,washed the top with soap & water dryed it taped off the car and sprayed its held up good.


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

DUKE said:


> I replaced the top on mine it was White... wasn't diggin it so I sprayed it whith SEM Vinyl dye I used Phantom white.


Damn this car is hard how much ext are your a arms


----------



## 909cHEx909 (Jul 7, 2011)

DUKE said:


> Kee Auto Top, I think it was two bills dont remember, but it comes with factory seems you just cut it to fit.


Thanks G..Good looking out!


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

DUKE said:


> I replaced the top on mine it was White... wasn't diggin it so I sprayed it whith SEM Vinyl dye I used Phantom white.


this bitch is bad :nicoderm: the king of the ****** fleets :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

MR.GM84 said:


> and impala's are basically biscayne's


And he drives his daddys biscayne.........when he can sneak the keys that is lol


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

One mote pic of the new murals thanks to alberto


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Blue94cady said:


> One mote pic of the new murals thanks to alberto


Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Blue94cady said:


> One mote pic of the new murals thanks to alberto




*one of the best muralist, one of the best leafer and one of the best cars......Caddy... damn you killin'em*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*oh yeah i forgot engraved daytons too.....*


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks mr ed cant wait to get the hood back


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

the avove poster is a show off^^^^^





















just kidding man you got a bad ass cadillac!:biggrin: you doing crazy stuff, for sure magazine status! keep up the good work!:worship:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Lol u got more cromo q yo u looking good loko


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

Blue94cady said:


> Lol u got more cromo q yo u looking good loko


WOULD LOVE TO SEE YOUR RIDE AT CADILLAC FEST KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK HOMIE


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

MR.GM84 said:


> WOULD LOVE TO SEE YOUR RIDE AT CADILLAC FEST KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK HOMIE


Thanks bro i want to do but dont now if i will be listo


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Blue94cady said:


> One mote pic of the new murals thanks to alberto


looks great!!!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Blue94cady said:


> And my toy the blue cady went to alberto herrera  what u think


:worship:WOW BRO ANTONIO AGUILAR BAD ASSSSSSSSSSSSSS:worship:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

BLUE OWL said:


> :worship:WOW BRO ANTONIO AGUILAR BAD ASSSSSSSSSSSSSS:worship:


Thanks bro si antonio aguilar and chente r on the cady i want to do a lil diferent its going to have some mex history aztec charos pura cultura mexicana


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> looks great!!!


Thanks dave not to ur level but clean for the streets


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

sour diesel said:


> this bitch is bad :nicoderm: the king of the ****** fleets :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Close to my 95......except my trim is grey to match my top


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

sour diesel said:


> this bitch is bad :nicoderm: the king of the ****** fleets :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Here is mine lol


----------



## chamuco84 (Nov 17, 2010)

both of them are sick ass fuck homie. I'm going for one of those two colors on my caddy


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

this one with my cousins cutlass


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whos the show off 








Looks badass


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

Broward KreationZ present


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

what do you guys do with the reverse lights when the plastic on the hosing breaks....mine has been loose for a while but finally broke over the weekend...i thought it was gone but got lucky and found it hanging inside the rear bumper area....all the tabs are broke on mine...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

andres18954 said:


> View attachment 477909
> View attachment 477910
> View attachment 477911
> 
> ...


very nice man.....its hard to keep the wheel wells clean isnt it


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Blue94cady said:


> Whos the show off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no way bro, this one is just a cruiser i wish i would not have cut some corners on it..... whatchuthink about the mexican monies on my primos cuttlass:biggrin:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

ENVIUS said:


> what do you guys do with the reverse lights when the plastic on the hosing breaks....mine has been loose for a while but finally broke over the weekend...i thought it was gone but got lucky and found it hanging inside the rear bumper area....all the tabs are broke on mine...


i think i gots a spare one if you need it


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*
FOR SALE CHROME AND GOLD HOUSE GRILL STILL NEW IN THE BOX....

PM ME IF INTERESTED

$500 BUYER PAYS SHIPPING*


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

~JALISCO~ said:


> no way bro, this one is just a cruiser i wish i would not have cut some corners on it..... whatchuthink about the mexican monies on my primos cuttlass:biggrin:


How did he do that clean


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> *
> FOR SALE CHROME AND GOLD HOUSE GRILL STILL NEW IN THE BOX....
> 
> PM ME IF INTERESTED
> ...


Good price


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Blue94cady said:


> How did he do that clean


i guess his painter glued them on and cleared over them


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

~JALISCO~ said:


> i think i gots a spare one if you need it


how much? mine is the left one


----------



## NvSmonte (Aug 28, 2008)

Does any one have any tips or helpful info they can give me I am bout to begin removing my top on my 93 fleetwood


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

ENVIUS said:


> how much? mine is the left one


right side but arent they interchangable??? $30 bucks shipped???


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

If anyone is looking to buy a Cadillac.
I have a 1993 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham
$3,850 located in Riverside County.


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

ENVIUS said:


> what do you guys do with the reverse lights when the plastic on the hosing breaks....mine has been loose for a while but finally broke over the weekend...i thought it was gone but got lucky and found it hanging inside the rear bumper area....all the tabs are broke on mine...


 i sell brand new ones for a 100.00 each plus shipping 
THE CADILLAC CONNECT 714-371-5654


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

NvSmonte said:


> Does any one have any tips or helpful info they can give me I am bout to begin removing my top on my 93 fleetwood


calling you...dont start removing anything lol


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

my radio ac bezel or cover ... the tabs that you clip it in place are broken or falling offcan this be fixed or do i need to just replace it.. 

same question on the lock unlock buttons.. my rear door ones are not in place.. they just loosely hangin around lol.


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

has anyone ever let there fleet get low on gas and it cuts off before it even gets to empty?

i'm on my 2nd 93 i have learned they don't like to be low on gas


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

DJ Englewood said:


> has anyone ever let there fleet get low on gas and it cuts off before it even gets to empty?i'm on my 2nd 93 i have learned they don't like to be low on gas


 only when im draggin ass...


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Blue94cady said:


> Thanks bro si antonio aguilar and chente r on the cady i want to do a lil diferent its going to have some mex history aztec charos pura cultura mexicana


 HELL YEA GOOD COMBO BRO:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

BLUE OWL said:


>


Looking good compa


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

TRUNK LOCK EMBLEMS FOR SALE









for sale


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

BLUE OWL said:


>


bad ass car and pic :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

DJ Englewood said:


> has anyone ever let there fleet get low on gas and it cuts off before it even gets to empty?
> 
> i'm on my 2nd 93 i have learned they don't like to be low on gas


Yup,my pops 93 does it, never let my 95 go below half tank for that reason alone.


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

ENVIUS said:


> very nice man.....its hard to keep the wheel wells clean isnt it


that's right bro. lol.
yo bro i have a question for you. how much presure you have on each accumulator? and how did you charge them?


----------



## jcmascorro (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey is anybody selling a continental kit for a 93 lac?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

sour diesel said:


> TRUNK LOCK EMBLEMS FOR SALE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any more pics of the gold one?


----------



## STRICTLY JAY (Apr 28, 2003)

RAIDERSEQUAL said:


> Any more pics of the gold one?


x2 + price?


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

STRICTLY JAY said:


> x2 + price?


40 shipped for the gold one :dunno:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

RAIDERSEQUAL said:


> Any more pics of the gold one?


ill post some when i get a chance


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

sour diesel said:


> TRUNK LOCK EMBLEMS FOR SALE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much for the bottom left one?


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


>


Where did u get the mirror turn signals bro


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

BigLos said:


> How much for the bottom left one?


25 shipped


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

I extended my a arms another inch.... she's sitting and riding a lot nicer now


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> bad ass car and pic :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


THANS BRO MY HOMIE TOOK THE PIC


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Blue94cady said:


> Looking good compa


GRACIAS HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowkotex (May 11, 2012)

playboi13 said:


> only when im draggin ass...


happen to me today... Lol


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

Lowkotex said:


> happen to me today... Lol


 lol i hate that


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

sour diesel said:


> 25 shipped


PM SENT


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

sour diesel said:


> 25 shipped


Pm sent


----------



## CaddyFleetwood (Feb 13, 2009)

ENVIUS said:


>


yo envius i know alotta people have told u this but i don't like pink but this bitch is nice as hell bro, & i know you got alotta details u haven't paid attention 2 but just the minor things uv done to the car makes it stand out more keep up the good work bro :thumbsup:


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

Cadiilac_Fleetwood said:


> yo envius i know alotta people have told u this but i don't like pink but this bitch is nice as hell bro, & i know you got alotta details u haven't paid attention 2 but just the minor things uv done to the car makes it stand out more keep up the good work bro :thumbsup:


hell yea. pink makes the OG different

:thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Clean _Lac _Bro TT_t_



~JALISCO~ said:


>


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

*Clean Ass LAC"Z N Town
*Town


WICKED REGALS said:


>


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

DJ Englewood said:


> lol i hate that


ya... then u lift the rear and it kicks back on and hit the nearest gas station


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Finally got my car bak yesterday


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


>


Thats clean


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Cadiilac_Fleetwood said:


> yo envius i know alotta people have told u this but i don't like pink but this bitch is nice as hell bro, & i know you got alotta details u haven't paid attention 2 but just the minor things uv done to the car makes it stand out more keep up the good work bro :thumbsup:


thanks man...i do hear that alot about not liking pink but it looks good....it looks even better in person....i wouldn't change the color if i were paid to lol.....its still got a long way to go....But look for it in September LRM :BIGGRIN:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

andres18954 said:


> hell yea. pink makes the OG different
> 
> :thumbsup:


:werd:


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

ENVIUS said:


> :werd:


Bad ass caddy.


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

BigLos said:


> Thats clean


Gracias


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

Man homies everytime I get in this topic and see all this upgrades on the rides it just motivates me to do the same on my caddy. Bad ass keep up the good work cause it sure is helping big body fam.


----------



## THE DON QUON (Jul 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

I have a pair of rear bumper guards if anyone needs a set


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

I need a set of reverse lights...atleast one for now but will need a 2nd soon


----------



## CaddyFleetwood (Feb 13, 2009)

ENVIUS said:


> thanks man...i do hear that alot about not liking pink but it looks good....it looks even better in person....i wouldn't change the color if i were paid to lol.....its still got a long way to go....But look for it in September LRM :BIGGRIN:


ill be sure to check it out hopefully one day ill get to see it in person other then that keep up the good work your work believe it or not motivates others :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

drive low and low


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


>


REAL NICE HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> Finally got my car bak yesterday


REALLY NICE BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

fleetwood88 said:


> View attachment 479452
> drive low and low


mine drives high and high :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


>


:thumbsup: :nicoderm: lookin hella good


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> mine drives high and high :biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

ENVIUS said:


> I need a set of reverse lights...atleast one for now but will need a 2nd soon


I have a new set in the box $250 shipped.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

any 1 got a good all chrome or even a chrome/gold grill for sale??


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

sour diesel said:


> mine drives high and high :biggrin:


 one day I'll drive as high as you do :yes: btw when are you coming down?


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

full frame powder coated 2 pumps 8 bats full chrome undies new motor same clor as car with lots of chrome and new trans all belly painted new paint sounds powder coated 13 inch rims ......this car is fresh and just about to hit the streets of OC ca


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

64 CRAWLING said:


> any 1 got a good all chrome or even a chrome/gold grill for sale??


i need a all chrome one for a 94


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Smokes999 said:


> View attachment 479785
> View attachment 479786
> View attachment 479787
> 
> full frame powder coated 2 pumps 8 bats full chrome undies new motor same clor as car with lots of chrome and new trans all belly painted new paint sounds powder coated 13 inch rims ......this car is fresh and just about to hit the streets of OC ca


Dam thats clean homie


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for the :thumbsup: everybody got the paint for this summer come winter goin in for a complete interior makeover


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

64 CRAWLING said:


> any 1 got a good all chrome or even a chrome/gold grill for sale??



i do i bought one chrome/gold but never used it...its still brand new in the box....


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

DAMN NICE:around:


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

TTT 4 the lacs. Can't wait till my lil makeovers done I'll post up a few pics it's nothing compared 2 sum of these caddys but it's a ku daily lol


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

couple b4 pics


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

my 96 MY GUSTO C.C.


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

JEFE DE JEFES """MI GUSTO""" C.C. PHX AZ


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

MESA AZ CAR SHOW


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

TRAFFIC-LAC said:


>


STOP TEASING BRO


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

BLUE OWL said:


> STOP TEASING BRO


:biggrin:WUSSUP RICH:wave:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

How can I take off the air compressor out of my 93 my battery keeps dying cuz the compressor won't turn off


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

TRAFFIC-LAC said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

fleetwood88 said:


> How can I take off the air compressor out of my 93 my battery keeps dying cuz the compressor won't turn off


if im not mistaking theres a big fuse by the drivers side headlight for the compressor just disconnect it...


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 909cHEx909 (Jul 7, 2011)

Anyone interested?? Local only, shoot me a PM with your offers or trades..No BS!!


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

fleetwood88 said:


> How can I take off the air compressor out of my 93 my battery keeps dying cuz the compressor won't turn off


just disconnect it


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

TRAFFIC-LAC said:


>


 likin that grill.. is that custom made or what


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

playboi13 said:


> likin that grill.. is that custom made or what


you can get them on ebay...there 1/4 to 1/2 the cost of an E&G


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

64 CRAWLING said:


> any 1 got a good all chrome or even a chrome/gold grill for sale??





Smokes999 said:


> i need a all chrome one for a 94


I have a clean chromr one for $450.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ENVIUS said:


> you can get them on ebay...there 1/4 to 1/2 the cost of an E&G


i have an e&g right now..but the tabs where u bolt the top of it to the hood are broken, i have it rigged with some wire rght now(ghetto) but has anyone else run into this , is there a solution ( i guess fabricating can be done).is ithat what everyone else does . it seems that the grill doesnt like hoppin.. also.. where do i get a new shell for my booty kit.. idk if its a e&g.. it has a 13 inch wire in it..


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

playboi13 said:


> likin that grill.. is that custom made or what


THANKS, YEA ITS CUSTOM MADE


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

ENVIUS said:


> you can get them on ebay...there 1/4 to 1/2 the cost of an E&G


:nonoONT THINK SO, HAD THIS 1 CUSTOM MADE, I HAVENT SEEN ANOTHER 1 LIKE IT, ITS NOT 1 THOSE BILLET GRILLES PEOPLE HAVE


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

gettig there


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

Smokes999 said:


> View attachment 480600
> View attachment 480601
> gettig there


Nice I like how is sitting


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TRAFFIC-LAC said:


> :nonoONT THINK SO, HAD THIS 1 CUSTOM MADE, I HAVENT SEEN ANOTHER 1 LIKE IT, ITS NOT 1 THOSE BILLET GRILLES PEOPLE HAVE


Caddy's looking good Memo! Its funny when people talk shit about something and they don't even know what the fuck they're looking at.









Peep out this one Greg made.


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

Elite64 said:


> Caddy's looking good Memo! Its funny when people talk shit about something and they don't even know what the fuck they're looking at.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:, THANKS ALBERT, WHOS CAR IS THAT? IVE NEVER SEEN THAT 1


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/307398-sour-diesel-cybershot-9.html#post15511056


----------



## Royal Legacy (Apr 5, 2010)

representing from dade city florida


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TRAFFIC-LAC said:


> :yes:, THANKS ALBERT, WHOS CAR IS THAT? IVE NEVER SEEN THAT 1


Theres a blue elite car with that grill to so u r not the only one


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

Blue94cady said:


> Theres a blue elite car with that grill to so u r not the only one


JERRY'S GRILLE GOES UP AND DOWN, MINE GOES LEFT TO RIGHT


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

playboi13 said:


> i have an e&g right now..but the tabs where u bolt the top of it to the hood are broken, i have it rigged with some wire rght now(ghetto) but has anyone else run into this , is there a solution ( i guess fabricating can be done).is ithat what everyone else does . it seems that the grill doesnt like hoppin.. also.. where do i get a new shell for my booty kit.. idk if its a e&g.. it has a 13 inch wire in it..


the bolts that go into the holes on the hood are broke? Im not sure what you mean


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Elite64 said:


> Caddy's looking good Memo! Its funny when people talk shit about something and they don't even know what the fuck they're looking at.
> 
> 
> Peep out this one Greg made.


no one was talking shit about anything at all....from the pic he posted it looks similar to the other style grill that some people buy instead of the E&G

like this one


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

TRAFFIC-LAC said:


> :nonoONT THINK SO, HAD THIS 1 CUSTOM MADE, I HAVENT SEEN ANOTHER 1 LIKE IT, ITS NOT 1 THOSE BILLET GRILLES PEOPLE HAVE


wasnt meaning anything buy it...it just looks similar to other ones i have seen....looked like the other grill option on the market...thats all i was saying


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

ENVIUS said:


> wasnt meaning anything buy it...it just looks similar to other ones i have seen....looked like the other grill option on the market...thats all i was saying


COOL, IT DOES LOOK SIMILAR:thumbsup:


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

TTT! :thumbsup:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

sour diesel said:


>



damnn... thats got a nice lock up in da front :wow:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ENVIUS said:


> the bolts that go into the holes on the hood are broke? Im not sure what you mean


well not the bolts, the mounting tabs i guess, that mount to existing bolts under hood


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

ENVIUS said:


> no one was talking shit about anything at all....from the pic he posted it looks similar to the other style grill that some people buy instead of the E&G
> 
> like this one


where can i get a grill like dats nice and clean looking plz pm me


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

Mr Minnesota said:


> I have a clean chrome one for $450.


Here's pictures.


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Damn thats not bad


Mr Minnesota said:


> Here's pictures.


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

do you have any pic of this on a ride never seen before on a big body


ENVIUS said:


> no one was talking shit about anything at all....from the pic he posted it looks similar to the other style grill that some people buy instead of the E&G
> 
> like this one


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

ouhhh ya here go i like the look grill not bad


TRAFFIC-LAC said:


>


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TTt Big Body'z


----------



## MIS HUEVOS (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

bad ass caddy. reall og color :thumbsup:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

andres18954 said:


> bad ass caddy. reall og color :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 481356


??? og color????


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

TRAFFIC-LAC said:


> :biggrin:WUSSUP RICH:wave:


JUST WORKING BRO YOU ROLLING TO CADDY FEST ON JUNE 10


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

MIS HUEVOS said:


> View attachment 481273


CLEAN CADDY HOMIE:worship:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

sour diesel said:


> ??? og color????


:dunno:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

MIS HUEVOS said:


> View attachment 481273


:worship::worship:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

See you there this Sunday... PM ME FOR MORE INFO


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

sour diesel said:


> ??? og color????


my guess is hes refering to the powder blue...looks like the old GM blue from the late 50s and early 60s


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

SELLING SOME ENGRAVED PIECES PILLARS AND EXTENDED SKIRTS MAKE REASONABLE OFFER PLEASE


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

sanctiond


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

~JALISCO~ said:


> sanctiond



Show off lol looks good compa


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> damnn... thats got a nice lock up in da front :wow:


Same thing i was thinking, is that the caprice spindle swap? Anybody know


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

~JALISCO~ said:


> sanctiond


:sprint:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

~JALISCO~ said:


> sanctiond


SHE BUTTER DOWN HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> SELLING SOME ENGRAVED PIECES PILLARS AND EXTENDED SKIRTS MAKE REASONABLE OFFER PLEASE


how much? pm me price and number


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

ENVIUS said:


> my guess is hes refering to the powder blue...looks like the old GM blue from the late 50s and early 60s


THAT'S RIGHT
:thumbsup:


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

i like it where can i get one....... ive got some sheet steel and was guna make one to look like this but was guna rude round stoc to make the bars





ENVIUS said:


> no one was talking shit about anything at all....from the pic he posted it looks similar to the other style grill that some people buy instead of the E&G
> 
> like this one


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

ENVIUS said:


> no one was talking shit about anything at all....from the pic he posted it looks similar to the other style grill that some people buy instead of the E&G
> 
> like this one


where can i find this


----------



## Gee-Gee (May 18, 2012)

:biggrin:


----------



## Gee-Gee (May 18, 2012)

Mr Minnesota said:


> Here's pictures.


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## Z3dr0ck (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

lacwood said:


> Same thing i was thinking, is that the caprice spindle swap? Anybody know


fabtec lift spindles ....i dont see why these fools try to keep it a secret ...use the 1500 spindles for full sizes and s10 for g-bodys...

another tip is dont buy any other brand spindle unless its fabtec cus if you buy the other brand you will find out that the brake fittings wont clear the spindle and the dust shield either....as for the fabtec logo on the spindle it can be grinded off which is why you never see it when locked up on low lows


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Z3dr0ck said:


>


:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> fabtec lift spindles ....i dont see why these fools try to keep it a secret ...use the 1500 spindles for full sizes and s10 for g-bodys...
> 
> another tip is dont buy any other brand spindle unless its fabtec cus if you buy the other brand you will find out that the brake fittings wont clear the spindle and the dust shield either....as for the fabtec logo on the spindle it can be grinded off which is why you never see it when locked up on low lows


Good for lookin bro:thumbsup:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

mo' patterns real soon


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:worship:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

sour diesel said:


> :run:


:run: :run:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

sour diesel said:


>


:shocked:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> fabtec lift spindles ....i dont see why these fools try to keep it a secret ...use the 1500 spindles for full sizes and s10 for g-bodys...another tip is dont buy any other brand spindle unless its fabtec cus if you buy the other brand you will find out that the brake fittings wont clear the spindle and the dust shield either....as for the fabtec logo on the spindle it can be grinded off which is why you never see it when locked up on low lows


good pimpin:thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

sour diesel said:


>


THIS PICS ARE BAD ASS HOMIE!!! thanks


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i swear miami dont play around with there lacs!!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

64 CRAWLING said:


> i swear miami dont play around with there lacs!!


:yes:


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

Posted at delta park


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

My 95


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

Looking good Chulow, keep up the good work!


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

DUKE said:


> I replaced the top on mine it was White... wasn't diggin it so I sprayed it whith SEM Vinyl dye I used Phantom white.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Mr lowrider305 said:


>


Dam that is bad


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

Mr lowrider305 said:


>


That's a bad mofo keep me motivated


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

mine


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Clean paint job


sic713 said:


>


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice


MISTER ED said:


> SELLING SOME ENGRAVED PIECES PILLARS AND EXTENDED SKIRTS MAKE REASONABLE OFFER PLEASE


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice big body N wheelz


~JALISCO~ said:


> sanctiond


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> SELLING SOME ENGRAVED PIECES PILLARS AND EXTENDED SKIRTS MAKE REASONABLE OFFER PLEASE



*SOLD*


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

Mr lowrider305 said:


>


came out bad ass that's what Soc been working on in the MIA?


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

I will be getting me a 95 pretty soon can't wait


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

YESTERDAY I WAS MESSING AROUND WITH THE PAINT GUNS ON THESE DASH BOARD PIECES ANYONE INTERESTED? SILVER CHROME FLAKE WITH SOME BURPLE KANDY


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Cuanto mr jalisco


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Blue94cady said:


> Cuanto mr jalisco


NO IDEA BRO WHATEVER IS CLEVER, HEY YOU GOING TO SOCIOS?


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

64 CRAWLING said:


> i swear miami dont play around with there lacs!!


the big body game in miami is still real serious and last sunday proved it once again


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

sour diesel said:


> the big body game in miami is still real serious and last sunday proved it once again


I AGREE


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

~JALISCO~ said:


> NO IDEA BRO WHATEVER IS CLEVER, HEY YOU GOING TO SOCIOS?


Simon but not my cady takeing my boy pedalcar cady not listo


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

sour diesel said:


> the big body game in miami is still real serious and last sunday proved it once again





~JALISCO~ said:


> I AGREE


*AND THEY LUCKY I SOLD MINE.... BUT I VOW TO BE BACK* :thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

MISTER ED said:


> *AND THEY LUCKY I SOLD MINE.... BUT I VOW TO BE BACK* :thumbsup:


im building a little something something, nothing special tho lol :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

if anyone needs a set of front and rear bumper guards im selling mine...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...93-96-fleetwood-front-rear-bumper-guards.html


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


>


:wow:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

~JALISCO~ said:


> YESTERDAY I WAS MESSING AROUND WITH THE PAINT GUNS ON THESE DASH BOARD PIECES ANYONE INTERESTED? SILVER CHROME FLAKE WITH SOME BURPLE KANDY


i may be... pm me


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm joining the Caddy crew give me some tips on the caddy...getting a 95


----------



## CaddyFleetwood (Feb 13, 2009)

Z3dr0ck said:


>


like the first picture love those Cadillac banners :thumbsup:


----------



## CaddyFleetwood (Feb 13, 2009)

lowrollerzlac said:


> My 95
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

LENETOWNTX said:


> I'm joining the Caddy crew give me some tips on the caddy...getting a 95


first tip:
post the pics:biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

~JALISCO~ said:


> first tip:
> post the pics:biggrin:


:roflmao:


----------



## jcmascorro (Sep 6, 2011)

Any bumper kits for sale in sur califas?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

~JALISCO~ said:


> first tip:
> post the pics:biggrin:


:roflmao:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

~JALISCO~ said:


> first tip:
> post the pics:biggrin:


lol :thumbsup: good tip :biggrin:


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

Cadiilac_Fleetwood said:


> lowrollerzlac said:
> 
> 
> > My 95
> ...


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)




----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

Same 95 before the top new rims new trim and booty kit


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> lol :thumbsup: good tip :biggrin:


yea that is a good tip lol I will do that when I get home


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

Getting this off a trade but this is what I will be starting with


----------



## Caddyrolling (Jul 14, 2011)

my 94 caddy


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

I HAVE A COMPLETE SET OF 93-96 BIG BODY CHROME ROCKERS FOR SALE....PM ME IF INTERESTED IN ANY OF THEM AND ILL SEND YOU PICS.....PAYPAL READY


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

Damn I want those finder skirts


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TT_t Big Body Lac'z_


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

lowrollerzlac said:


> Same 95 before the top new rims new trim and booty kit


how do you post these big pics?


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

LENETOWNTX said:


> View attachment 484099
> 
> 
> Getting this off a trade but this is what I will be starting with


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

LENETOWNTX said:


> View attachment 484099
> 
> 
> Getting this off a trade but this is what I will be starting with


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

LENETOWNTX said:


> how do you post these big pics?


I post pics from my phone.....lol


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

~JALISCO~ said:


>


???


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

lowrollerzlac said:


> I post pics from my phone.....lol


I have too but still the same thing LOL Koo thanks


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

You going threw photo bucket? Thats what I use...lol I thought they were only big on my phone lol


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

What oil do you guys recommend I put in my 93 bigbody?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

i use Castrol GTX the red bottle for the higer milege cars...cause i drive mine! lol...155k and counting....speaking of its do for an oil change lol


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

LENETOWNTX said:


> ???


NOT BAD FACE BIGG DOGG! THATS WHAT I MEANT. THATS A NICE LAC


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

~JALISCO~ said:


> NOT BAD FACE BIGG DOGG! THATS WHAT I MEANT. THATS A NICE LAC


:thumbsup:


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

BigLos said:


>


This bitch is bad


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

ENVIUS said:


> i use Castrol GTX the red bottle for the higer milege cars...cause i drive mine! lol...155k and counting....speaking of its do for an oil change lol


Thanks I appreciate it homie.


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

~JALISCO~ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

-JUICY 93- said:


> Thanks I appreciate it homie.


no problem...anything for a fellow lowrider that enjoys PINK hahaha


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Looking to sale my old dash and doors pices will get pics of the doors winn i get the cady out of the shop murals by freddy alfaro


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

~JALISCO~ said:


> you know what bro?, thats a damn good question,i dont know, i ask my wifey, kids ,club bros even the peskey neighbor:rofl: and cannnot come up with anything. lets begin a poll or something, leave it to the cadillac brothas to name the beast


damn clean ride bro


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

DJ Englewood said:


>


:thumbsup: what does it hit?


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Blue94cady said:


> Looking to sale my old dash and doors pices will get pics of the doors winn i get the cady out of the shop murals by freddy alfaro


damn man those look nice


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

lacwood said:


> Good for lookin bro:thumbsup:


not a problem


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

Blue94cady said:


> Looking to sale my old dash and doors pices will get pics of the doors winn i get the cady out of the shop murals by freddy alfaro


whats the ticket?


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

LENETOWNTX said:


> whats the ticket?


x2 :nicoderm:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

hey i need some input i wanna run 3 pumps 10 batts i'm looking for ideas of how to do it anybody got pics?


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

~JALISCO~ said:


> damn man those look nice


Thanks loko but dont go with the new look on the cady


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

LENETOWNTX said:


> whats the ticket?


Dont now make a ofer


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

LENETOWNTX said:


> :thumbsup: what does it hit?


 not sure he was new on the switch as far as hopping so i'm not sure


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

DJ Englewood said:


> not sure he was new on the switch as far as hopping so i'm not sure


well it looked OK


----------



## CaddyFleetwood (Feb 13, 2009)

lowrollerzlac said:


> i got the vinyl top, did you have some 1 do the top or you did it yourself


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

ENVIUS said:


> no problem...anything for a fellow lowrider that enjoys PINK hahaha


Haha TTT for pink.


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

Chulow said:


>


This is one badass fleetwood.


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

Yea Soc threw down on that bad boy


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

-JUICY 93- said:


> This is one badass fleetwood.


yes it is


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

Cadiilac_Fleetwood said:


> lowrollerzlac said:
> 
> 
> > i got the vinyl top, did you have some 1 do the top or you did it yourself
> ...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

lowrollerzlac said:


> Cadiilac_Fleetwood said:
> 
> 
> > My top was white but some one tried to bleach it so it had yellow spots and I wanted something a lil different so I went with a dark grey dye to match the trim....i did it all in my driveway
> ...


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

BRAND NEW LEFT REAR EURO TAIL LAMP NOS


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

anyone have for sale a stereo/ac bezel in good condition


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ENVIUS said:


> lowrollerzlac said:
> 
> 
> > nice...dye is great....my dash and door panels are done in white dye...came our great..and easy to touch up if you scratch it....
> ...


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Chulow said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

playboi13 said:


> anyone have for sale a stereo/ac bezel in good condition


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

*TTt*


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

:thumbsup:


Chulow said:


>


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

playboi13 said:


> anyone have for sale a stereo/ac bezel in good condition


I got one homeboi


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/djcubby559?feature=mhee


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*2 door big body cadillac*


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

wow


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

playboi13 said:


> ENVIUS said:
> 
> 
> > where do you buy the dye
> ...


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


> *2 door big body cadillac*


That 2 door droptop is sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

Blue94cady said:


> Looking to sale my old dash and doors pices will get pics of the doors winn i get the cady out of the shop murals by freddy alfaro


these are pretty cool...im sent


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

stonedraiders1213 said:


> these are pretty cool...im sent


Pm back for u let me now


----------



## Gee-Gee (May 18, 2012)

javib760 said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

javib760 said:


>












:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*FOR SALE ALL GOLD E&G HOUSE GRILL FOR 93-96 BIG BODY...PM ME FOR PRICE...PAYPAL READY







*


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

WICKED REGALS said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

HATER HUNTAZ CC...........






























SMKYLAC


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

MR.GM84 said:


> BRAND NEW LEFT REAR EURO TAIL LAMP NOS


where u find dat at? and how much they running for?


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Smokes999 said:


> HATER HUNTAZ CC...........
> View attachment 486540
> View attachment 486541
> View attachment 486542
> ...


:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

WICKED REGALS said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

sour diesel said:


> :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


THANKS DOGG


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


>


IS SHE GOING FOR A RIDE BRO


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

Anybody knows what shocks I but on the rear of my 93 fleet wood.. I have airbags an it gos very low an high length is passin the white wall on the tired.... Ppl told me get the socks from a Chevy truck 1/2 ton.. An it's wrong!! So anybody know?


----------



## CaddyFleetwood (Feb 13, 2009)

lowrollerzlac said:


> Cadiilac_Fleetwood said:
> 
> 
> > My top was white but some one tried to bleach it so it had yellow spots and I wanted something a lil different so I went with a dark grey dye to match the trim....i did it all in my driveway
> ...


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

BLUE OWL said:


> IS SHE GOING FOR A RIDE BRO


:biggrin: i wish... shes still spread out in the garage ::


----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

from socios in sactown yesterday


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

~JALISCO~ said:


> from socios in sactown yesterday


Orale homie congrats on placing y los Que te faltan.


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Centillac said:


> Orale homie congrats on placing y los Que te faltan.


thanks bro, i was not even expecting to place there were a lot of top knotch cars there i need to find my usb cable


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)




----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> View attachment 486994


nice caddy


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> :biggrin: i wish... shes still spread out in the garage ::


IN TIME BRO


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

~JALISCO~ said:


> from socios in sactown yesterday


MUCH PROPS HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

BLUE OWL said:


> MUCH PROPS HOMIE:thumbsup:


thanks owl! carshows make you go home with all kinds of ideas.....


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

~JALISCO~ said:


> thanks owl! carshows make you go home with all kinds of ideas.....


x95 uffin:


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

WICKED REGALS said:


>


Sick color combo :thumbsup:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

~JALISCO~ said:


> nice caddy


i think that one is in arizona


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

~JALISCO~ said:


> from socios in sactown yesterday


This Lac was looking good yesterday! Glad I could finally check it out in person. Congrats on the award. What did u get?


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

RAIDERSEQUAL said:


> This Lac was looking good yesterday! Glad I could finally check it out in person. Congrats on the award. What did u get?


thanks bro, this car needs help in a lot of areas, it was fun taking it to a show, i was surprised it even placed but that is good motivation to continue on it, i seen some real nice cars out there, it got third place in 90's luxery custom


----------



## El Eazy-e (May 22, 2010)

GOODTIMES East Bay
















GOODTIMES Santa Rosa


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

El Eazy-e said:


> GOODTIMES East Bay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BIG EASY! GOOD PICTURES


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

El Eazy-e said:


> GOODTIMES East Bay


:wow: dam thats a baller ass trailer,, and the lac is nice too


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

any body else ever add one of these breaklights


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

DJ Englewood said:


> any body else ever add one of these breaklights
> View attachment 487199


i been thinking about it since i have a spare trunk:naughty:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

DJ Englewood said:


> any body else ever add one of these breaklights
> View attachment 487199


:naughty:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

Hope anybody can help me out.. Am tryin to put sucks on my 93 Lac.. I need help wat do I get?


----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)

EL TRIPLE BLACK LAK...


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

SERGLPC said:


> EL TRIPLE BLACK LAK...


Looks good and clean:worship:


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

http://m1267.photobucket.com


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

SERGLPC said:


> EL TRIPLE BLACK LAK...


nice i was thinking of tinting my windows too


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

http://m1267.Photobucket.com


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

anyone need a rear passenger side rocker? thinking about selling my spare... real nice shape..ill post a pic when i get home tonight...pm me with offers if anyone wants it...paypal only please!


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

big bodys :thumbsup:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

sour diesel said:


>


thanks homie... paypald yesterday morning bruh


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

~JALISCO~ said:


> I got one homeboi


thanks homie... ive already purchased one tho...


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

lowrollerzlac said:


> playboi13 said:
> 
> 
> > I get my dye at a parts store up the road from me...i did my top and trim with it
> ...


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

SERGLPC said:


> EL TRIPLE BLACK LAK...


:worship:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

anyone need a rear passenger side rocker? thinking about selling my spare... real nice shape.....pm me with offers if anyone wants it...paypal only please!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

uffin:uffin::thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

*150 shipped for the rear rocker.....*


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Does anyone know the bolt size to attach the A arms to the frame , off the top of their heads? It's for a 95 Fleetwood. Thanks.


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

CadillacTom said:


> Does anyone know the bolt size to attach the A arms to the frame , off the top of their heads? It's for a 95 Fleetwood. Thanks.


1/2" DIAMETER, i COULDN'T TELL YOU HOW LONG THEY ARE, i JUST HAD TO REPLACE ONE.. YIKES.


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Lowridingmike said:


> 1/2" DIAMETER, i COULDN'T TELL YOU HOW LONG THEY ARE, i JUST HAD TO REPLACE ONE.. YIKES.



Thanks Mike. Appreciate it. Caddy looking nice, Homie:thumbsup:


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

looking for that plasstick part and gos around the back lic plat.........:thumbsup:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

the homie Coconut From Hermanos CC rebuilding an already tight ride


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

DJ Englewood said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Damn thats one bad ass brougham


DJ Englewood said:


>


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Clean Lac


SERGLPC said:


> EL TRIPLE BLACK LAK...


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

damn these all show not street then huh


El Eazy-e said:


> GOODTIMES East Bay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

El Eazy-e said:


> GOODTIMES East Bay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw those cadis at the socios show some nice ass cadis u guys beat me


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

man i cant believe no one needs a passenger side rocker!


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

DJ Englewood said:


>


is that a stock top homie


----------



## hammysuperswitch (Feb 5, 2009)

*my new door panels i did*


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

hammysuperswitch said:


> View attachment 489714
> View attachment 489715


are those acrylic? :thumbsup:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

hammysuperswitch said:


> View attachment 489714
> View attachment 489715


 nice....mines goin to shop next week for similar work.. just the bottom like you did, getting some 6 1/2 components installed.. and some subs installed in rear deck.. all glassed..


----------



## hammysuperswitch (Feb 5, 2009)

sour diesel said:


> are those acrylic? :thumbsup:


Its just plexi,leds and paint/silver flakes and keeping the og. Black leather on top.just looking for a custome look wit out the price.thanx for good words everbody


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

CadillacTom said:


> Thanks Mike. Appreciate it. Caddy looking nice, Homie:thumbsup:


No problem homie and thanks. Just don't get too long b/c it'll bind w/ steering shaft and stuff but chyea I had one come out while driving. 1/2"-13mm grade 8... Lock nuts w/ a washer if you can, they are bad about backing off if you just put a nut and bolt on there and drive it a bunch. Will tear up tires fast too if they're not real tight and alignment in order..


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

DJ Englewood said:


>


Nice homie....nice color combo diggin it:thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

sour diesel said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ENVIUS said:


> man i cant believe no one needs a passenger side rocker!


u should have posted it in OG AZ side.. since u comin down..


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> damn these all show not street then huh


THESE FREEWAY LIKE A MOFFO, GOTTA TAKE ALL THE RANDOM SHITIN TO ACOUNT ALL THE STUFF YOU TAKE TO A SHOW, CANOPY, COOLER, CARSEATS , A LITTER OF KIDS


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> Saw those cadis at the socios show some nice ass cadis u guys beat me


THERE IS NO WAY, THAT BIG BODY YALL GOT HAS A TIGHT ASS PAINT SCHEME


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks bro but yea gotta take it bak to the shop need a new top n redo the interior so i cn start gettin some trophys but it was still coo i was gettin alotta compliments on the paint that day n won the set of tires that was my trophy


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

Looking for a drivers side mirror(94-96), passenger rocker behind front bumper, and 4 woodgrain door pullers. Anyone have any of this?


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*FOR SALE STOCK FRONT BUMPER LICENSE PLATE BRACKET $80 SHIPPED IN THE U.S...PAYPAL READY







*


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

RAIDERSEQUAL said:


> Looking for a drivers side mirror(94-96), passenger rocker behind front bumper, and 4 woodgrain door pullers. Anyone have any of this?



THE CADILLAC CONNECT 714-371-5654 
93-94 MIRROR'S ARE DIFFERENT THEN 95-95 MIRROR'S


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

RareClass said:


> View attachment 491082


:thumbsup:Is this the one with custom buckets and consol? if so ive always really liked that. either way this ride is clean


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

_*HIGHWAY BOUND















*_


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

*this motherfucker is bad as fuck! Beautiful!







*


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

MR.GM84 said:


> THE CADILLAC CONNECT 714-371-5654
> 93-94 MIRROR'S ARE DIFFERENT THEN 95-95 MIRROR'S


HEY HOMIE U DO PAYPAL


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

ttt cadillac bros


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

DIRK DIGLER said:


> _*HIGHWAY BOUND
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)




----------



## zo lo (Apr 6, 2011)

*94 lac*







here s one from 561


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

zo lo said:


> View attachment 491653
> here s one from 561


wwhhhaaaatttt??? im in the 561 and i aint seen no big body lowrider.... or any lowrider in my city for that matter. wher you stay at in palm beach county?


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

zo lo said:


> View attachment 491653
> here s one from 561


anouther one coming out of 561


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

fleetwood88 said:


> View attachment 491535


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Also highway bound.. A shot from work out the back door in the pouring rain ready to hit the hwy for over an hour in traffic...


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

DJ Englewood said:


>


Nice...........


----------



## martez0310 (Sep 24, 2011)

ANYONE KNOW HOW TO REMOVE THESE VINYL TOPS?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

you selling parts off it??


----------



## martez0310 (Sep 24, 2011)

Anybody knows what shocks I but on the rear of my 93 fleet wood.. I have airbags an it gos very low an high length is passin the white wall on the tired.... Ppl told me get the socks from a Chevy truck 1/2 ton.. An it's wrong!! So anybody know? 



I TOOK THE SHOCKS OFF MY 64 IMPALA, THEY FIT PERFECT, I HAVE AIR TOO, IM ABOUT 1/2 INCH FROM REAR FRAME LAYING ON GROUND, I HAVE 14" GOTTA FIG HOW TO GET ALL THE WAY DOWN


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

martez0310 said:


> View attachment 492226
> ANYONE KNOW HOW TO REMOVE THESE VINYL TOPS?


Remove screws under decklid and chrome trim , open doors pull up weatherstrip at top of doorjambs material will be wrapped there. The rest is held by silicone blobbed all over top and near windshield most likely has a metal bracket that top will need to lift and slide forward. 
I will be removing one soon


----------



## ragcity818 (Jun 30, 2010)

TTMFT for MR COLORS!


mr colors said:


> this is my junker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## martez0310 (Sep 24, 2011)

brett said:


> Remove screws under decklid and chrome trim , open doors pull up weatherstrip at top of doorjambs material will be wrapped there. The rest is held by silicone blobbed all over top and near windshield most likely has a metal bracket that top will need to lift and slide forward.
> I will be removing one soon


 thanks for the help, came across this with e&g grill for $350 gonna get mirrors too


----------



## zo lo (Apr 6, 2011)

nice ride how do you get your pics to stay up and not just have a link


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

martez0310 said:


> Anybody knows what shocks I but on the rear of my 93 fleet wood.. I have airbags an it gos very low an high length is passin the white wall on the tired.... Ppl told me get the socks from a Chevy truck 1/2 ton.. An it's wrong!! So anybody know?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
[h=2]







Try Napa's sensa-trac shock part #NS 37035[/h]


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

zo lo said:


> View attachment 492264
> nice ride how do you get your pics to stay up and not just have a link


photobucket


----------



## Agent Orange (Dec 2, 2006)

Question...I have a 93 bigbody but my rearend has gone bad i found a 94 bigbody in the junkyard can i use that rearend on mine?


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

martez0310 said:


> thanks for the help, came across this with e&g grill for $350 gonna get mirrors too


there is a lot of screws everywhere also mostly around the front by the windshield i just removed on for me 94 fleetwood it was not to bad just takes lots of patiences so you don't crack it i paid 200.00 for mine and i had to take it off,,, but its gonna look good on my fleetwood... good luck


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

DIRK DIGLER said:


> *this motherfucker is bad as fuck! Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks doug!! wait till next week its getting a make over


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

WHO NEEDS PARTS WRECKED MY 93 TODAY 
AND WHO NEEDS A SETUP I HAVE A BRAND NEW HOPPOS 3 PUMP WITH A PISTON PUMP
NEW JUST DELIVERED TODAY


----------



## hammysuperswitch (Feb 5, 2009)

DJ Englewood said:


> WHO NEEDS PARTS WRECKED MY 93 TODAY
> AND WHO NEEDS A SETUP I HAVE A BRAND NEW HOPPOS 3 PUMP WITH A PISTON PUMP
> NEW JUST DELIVERED TODAY
> 
> ...


I was going to say the front half of the car but I guess that out of the question.lol good that y'all are all safe.


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

DJ Englewood said:


> WHO NEEDS PARTS WRECKED MY 93 TODAY
> AND WHO NEEDS A SETUP I HAVE A BRAND NEW HOPPOS 3 PUMP WITH A PISTON PUMP
> NEW JUST DELIVERED TODAY
> 
> ...


dam what you hit? how much for the piston pump?


----------



## Shortdog93 (Jun 2, 2008)

this topic stays active - ttt:thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

DJ Englewood said:


> WHO NEEDS PARTS WRECKED MY 93 TODAY
> AND WHO NEEDS A SETUP I HAVE A BRAND NEW HOPPOS 3 PUMP WITH A PISTON PUMP
> NEW JUST DELIVERED TODAY
> 
> ...


I need the license plate basket I don't know what is call lol


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

looking for a rear end for a 96.asap


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

fleetwood88 said:


> I need the license plate basket I don't know what is call lol


gotcha i'm gonna start taking parts off tomorrow



sour diesel said:


> dam what you hit? how much for the piston pump?


 wanna try to sell the whole setup


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

DJ Englewood said:


> View attachment 493390
> 
> View attachment 493391


*good to see the cadillac safety air bags work! good to see your cool homie. :thumbsup:*


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

DIRK DIGLER said:


> *good to see the cadillac safety air bags work! good to see your cool homie. :thumbsup:*


X93


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

DJ Englewood said:


> gotcha i'm gonna start taking parts off tomorrow
> 
> wanna try to sell the whole setup


Alright thanks let me know


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

DJ Englewood said:


> View attachment 493390
> 
> View attachment 493391


Damn the airbag broke the window ? Thx god no one hurt homie


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

fleetwood88 said:


> Damn the airbag broke the window ? Thx god no one hurt homie


yep blew it out like a bomb


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

what you guys think should i rebuild her?


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

DJ Englewood said:


> what you guys think should i rebuild her?
> View attachment 494003
> 
> View attachment 494004
> ...


I SEE FRAME DAMAGE HOPE YOU HAD FULL COVERAGE INSURANCE IF SO BUY HER BACK AND TAKE THE INSURANCE MONEY AND BUY ANOTHER ONE AND CHERRY PICK THE PARTS AND SELL THE REST .
JUST MY 0.2 CENTS


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

MR.GM84 said:


> I SEE FRAME DAMAGE HOPE YOU HAD FULL COVERAGE INSURANCE IF SO BUY HER BACK AND TAKE THE INSURANCE MONEY AND BUY ANOTHER ONE AND CHERRY PICK THE PARTS AND SELL THE REST .
> JUST MY 0.2 CENTS


the frame looks ok to me the radiator core support ripped out


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

DJ Englewood said:


> what you guys think should i rebuild her?
> View attachment 494003
> 
> View attachment 494004
> ...


 
Two door conversion :dunno:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

MR.GM84 said:


> I SEE FRAME DAMAGE HOPE YOU HAD FULL COVERAGE INSURANCE IF SO BUY HER BACK AND TAKE THE INSURANCE MONEY AND BUY ANOTHER ONE AND CHERRY PICK THE PARTS AND SELL THE REST .
> JUST MY 0.2 CENTS


x95 this is what i would do, after i was done crying lol


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

who was it that had the window clips so my window dont keep fallin forward


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> x95 this is what i would do, after i was done crying lol


:tears: :yessad:


----------



## CaddyFleetwood (Feb 13, 2009)

DJ Englewood said:


> :tears: :yessad:


damn that shit sums homie the car was nice i say rebuild it & convert to a 2dr


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

playboi13 said:


> who was it that had the window clips so my window dont keep fallin forward


call mike caddy connection.....hes got um


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

MR.GM84 said:


>


SEE YOU THERE HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

:h5:


BLUE OWL said:


> SEE YOU THERE HOMIE:thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

86cutt said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

86cutt said:


>


HEY HOMIE HOW MUCH ARE YOURA ARMS INCHES EXTENDED ??


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Smokes999 said:


> call mike caddy connection.....hes got um


thanks homie


----------



## hammysuperswitch (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=494714&stc=1&d=1339277714 getting ready to ride


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

Okay Ready to Part Her Out everything Must Go!!!!


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice :thumbsup:


86cutt said:


>


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

DJ Englewood said:


> Okay Ready to Part Her Out everything Must Go!!!!


Ok cool if u go to the picnic 2marrow ill get with u


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

Centillac said:


> Ok cool if u go to the picnic 2marrow ill get with u


see ya there


----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)

DJ Englewood said:


> yep blew it out like a bomb


Damn Englewood...sucks for your car...


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

DJ Englewood said:


> Okay Ready to Part Her Out everything Must Go!!!!


U have all the parts to make mine a smoothie?


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

i hope some people are taking pics at caddyfest today to post up uffin:


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

*LOOKING FOR A TRADE FOR A 93-96 CADILAC FLEETWOOD..* http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/338045-1985-buick-regal.html


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)




----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)

bump


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

Chino_1 said:


> Damn Englewood...sucks for your car...


:yessad:


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

bckbmpr84 said:


>







southside95 said:


> bump


any one got more pics of this ride?


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Busted out my big body this weekend at the Cadillac Fest.


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Elite64 said:


> Busted out my big body this weekend at the Cadillac Fest.


good heavens:worship:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

chtrone said:


> U have all the parts to make mine a smoothie?


What parts?


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Elite64 said:


> Busted out my big body this weekend at the Cadillac Fest.


:nicoderm: now that bitch is cleeeeeaaann :thumbsup:


----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)

basic flake paint job


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

Looking for a clean CLEAN ride in the sac area for a possibly shoot. car must be ready for print... Send me a message if your interested. and i do mean message, i honestly dont have time to check back in every topic im posting this in.

Thanks! 
Nasty


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Elite64 said:


> Busted out my big body this weekend at the Cadillac Fest.


This one's killin ght egame. Beautiful vehicle.


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Elite64 said:


> Busted out my big body this weekend at the Cadillac Fest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I seen this lac yesterday at caddyfest and pics dont give it any justice. Its a really clean bigbody. And it looked even cleaner when the sun came out. TTT FOR A BEAUTIFUL CADDY.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

Elite64 said:


> Busted out my big body this weekend at the Cadillac Fest.


:facepalm: where the fuck was this one i didnt see it when i was there @ 12:30 pm , :facepalm:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Elite64 said:


> Busted out my big body this weekend at the Cadillac Fest.


clean as a whistle


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

Elite64 said:


> Busted out my big body this weekend at the Cadillac Fest.


NEAT :worship:



southside95 said:


> basic flake paint job


It still looks good:worship:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

whers the rest of the big body pics from yesterday......... :dunno: i got the itch


----------



## blvdesigns (Aug 31, 2011)

Love them big bodies!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Elite64 said:


> Busted out my big body this weekend at the Cadillac Fest.


the unique Elite look...Real nice brother!!uffin:


----------



## 79cutlass (Oct 28, 2010)

Anybody have 14 on there big body....what mods have you done.
I want to do a standing three is a slip yoke a must on 14 ..thanks


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Elite64 said:


> Busted out my big body this weekend at the Cadillac Fest.


Super clean


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

bad ass lac


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Elite64 said:


> Busted out my big body this weekend at the Cadillac Fest.






Clean ass cady bro do u have interior pics


----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)

EL TRIPLE BLACK LAK ONELIFE CENTRAL COAST C.C ...805


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

Elite64 said:


> Busted out my big body this weekend at the Cadillac Fest.


:shocked:YOUR BIG BODY IS KILLING THE GAME ALBERT:thumbsup:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Here's some interior shots. Thanks to everyone for all the compliments!


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Smokes999 said:


> View attachment 495650


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

Smokes999 said:


> View attachment 495650


THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT HOMES...IS THAT A STOCK TOP


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

79cutlass said:


> Anybody have 14 on there big body....what mods have you done.
> I want to do a standing three is a slip yoke a must on 14 ..thanks


14?? cylinders ?


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

KLASSICK CC said:


> THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT HOMES...IS THAT A STOCK TOP


yes it is a stock top i had it put on and recovered.... thanks for the comment


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

~JALISCO~ said:


> good heavens:worship:





sour diesel said:


> :nicoderm: now that bitch is cleeeeeaaann :thumbsup:





Lowridingmike said:


> This one's killin ght egame. Beautiful vehicle.


Thanks! I appreciate it bro!



BigLos said:


> I seen this lac yesterday at caddyfest and pics dont give it any justice. Its a really clean bigbody. And it looked even cleaner when the sun came out. TTT FOR A BEAUTIFUL CADDY.


Thanks BigLos



WICKEDKUSTOMS said:


> :facepalm: where the fuck was this one i didnt see it when i was there @ 12:30 pm , :facepalm:


Shit bro we left at 6AM from Pomona to get there but we ended up leaving at like 12.



LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> the unique Elite look...Real nice brother!!uffin:


Thanks bro!



TRAFFIC-LAC said:


> :shocked:YOUR BIG BODY IS KILLING THE GAME ALBERT:thumbsup:


Thanks Memo, you going to the Pomona Cruise to the Tiki in a couple weeks?


----------



## 79cutlass (Oct 28, 2010)

DJ Englewood said:


> 14?? cylinders ?


Yea 14 inch cylinders


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

Elite64 said:


> Here's some interior shots. Thanks to everyone for all the compliments!


:nicoderm::worship:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

Yes that elite cad is killing em


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

Smokes999 said:


> yes it is a stock top i had it put on and recovered.... thanks for the comment


:h5:


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

*i was so in love with this bigbody. real clean







*


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

*i love how you did the inside of your roof Elite64. The whole car is super







*


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

Elite64 said:


> Here's some interior shots. Thanks to everyone for all the compliments!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

THE HOMIE ANTHONY'S CAR









BIG LOS CAR


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

DIRK DIGLER said:


> *i was so in love with this bigbody. real clean
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks dogg it's coming along good


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

I GOT THESE FROM SANTA FE AND GREENLEAF LATER ON THAT DAY


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

JINXED32 said:


> View attachment 495891
> 
> THE HOMIE ANTHONY'S CAR
> 
> ...



yall looking good out ther :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

JINXED32 said:


> View attachment 495895
> 
> 
> View attachment 495896
> ...



:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

Elite64 said:


> Thanks Memo, you going to the Pomona Cruise to the Tiki in a couple weeks?


I CANT STOP THINKING ABOUT YOUR RIDE ALBERT:worship: AND YEA ILL BE OUT THERE FOR SURE


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

MR.GM84 said:


>


CLEAN:thumbsup:


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

JINXED32 said:


> View attachment 495895
> 
> 
> View attachment 495896
> ...


real good pics johnny. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

MR.GM84 said:


>


Looking good Mike!


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

MR.GM84 said:


>


Nice homie I like the hood


----------



## gordoloc213 (Nov 13, 2005)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

Elite64 said:


> Looking good Mike!


NOT AS GOOD AS YOU CARNAL 
IT'S JUST A DAILY DRIVER


----------



## gordoloc213 (Nov 13, 2005)

MR.GM84 said:


>


Shit is nice big homie


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

gordoloc213 said:


> Shit is nice big homie


JUST HAVE TO REDO THE SEATS TO PILLOW TOPS AND LIFT THIS BITCH IVE HAD HER FOR ALMOST 12YEARS SHE'S PART OF THE FAMILY


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

JINXED32 said:


> View attachment 495891
> 
> THE HOMIE ANTHONY'S CAR
> 
> ...


Pics look really clean johnny


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

MR.GM84 said:


> CAR IS LOOKING REAL CLEAN MIKE:thumbsup:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

gordoloc213 said:


> View attachment 496238
> View attachment 496240
> View attachment 496242
> View attachment 496243
> View attachment 496245


:thumbsup:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

DJ Englewood said:


>



the reverse lights and quarter panel chromes how much? the radio bezzel to ?


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

gordoloc213 said:


> View attachment 496238
> View attachment 496240
> View attachment 496242
> View attachment 496243
> View attachment 496245


IM Diggin the RED homie:thumbsup:


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

Real nice, never understood why GM Butcherd that hood, instead of runnin a Header on the front 80s style. Probly $$


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

DUKE said:


> Real nice, never understood why GM Butcherd that hood, instead of runnin a Header on the front 80s style. Probly $$[/
> QUOTE]
> What a big difference that makes, looks great


----------



## ATOMIC DOGG CONECTA (Jun 14, 2012)

HEY WHATS UP EVERYBODY,NEW MEMBER HERE,LOL. WANTED TO KNOW HOW TO POST PICS AND YOU-TUBE VIDEOS.THANKS.
SAUL


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

MR.GM84 said:


>


 BAD ASS HOMIE!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

MR.GM84 said:


>


DAMN MIKE I THOUGHT THIS WAS YOUR CAR SHE'S CLEAN WHEN YOUR READY TO DO YOUR INTERIOR I'LL BUY IT:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Elite64 said:


> Here's some interior shots. Thanks to everyone for all the compliments!


BAD ASSSSSSSSSSSS CADDYS HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

WICKEDKUSTOMS said:


> the reverse lights and quarter panel chromes how much? the radio bezzel to ?


reverse lights are mine!! :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

From the Cadillac Fest


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

MR.GM84 said:


>


looks clean heres mine.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Elite64 said:


> From the Cadillac Fest


sweet pair uffin:


----------



## ATOMIC DOGG CONECTA (Jun 14, 2012)

*OUR 95 BIG BODY WHEN WE BOUGHT IT IN NOV/ 2010.*


----------



## ATOMIC DOGG CONECTA (Jun 14, 2012)

_*THIS IS THE 95 NOW. NEW TOP, E&G GRILLE,ADDED THE CHROME WINDOW PILLARS,NEW CHROME HOOD ORNAMENT & 88 SPOKE DAYTONS. NOT TO MENTION ALL THE MECHANICAL WORK THAT GOT DONE BEFORE THE ALL THIS WAS ADDED. WHAT DO YOU ALL THINK OF IT? SAUL*_<em><span style="color:#000080;"><strong>


----------



## ATOMIC DOGG CONECTA (Jun 14, 2012)

*MY SON,LIL' SAUL & MYSELF.*


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

ATOMIC DOGG CONECTA said:


> _*THIS IS THE 95 NOW. NEW TOP, E&G GRILLE,ADDED THE CHROME WINDOW PILLARS,NEW CHROME HOOD ORNAMENT & 88 SPOKE DAYTONS. NOT TO MENTION ALL THE MECHANICAL WORK THAT GOT DONE BEFORE THE ALL THIS WAS ADDED. WHAT DO YOU ALL THINK OF IT? SAUL*_<em><span style="color:#000080;"><strong>
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT. HEY COMPA THAT VIDEO IS FIRME..WELCOME TO LAYITLOW.


----------



## ATOMIC DOGG CONECTA (Jun 14, 2012)

BIGBODY96 said:


> ATOMIC DOGG CONECTA said:
> 
> 
> > _*THIS IS THE 95 NOW. NEW TOP, E&G GRILLE,ADDED THE CHROME WINDOW PILLARS,NEW CHROME HOOD ORNAMENT & 88 SPOKE DAYTONS. NOT TO MENTION ALL THE MECHANICAL WORK THAT GOT DONE BEFORE THE ALL THIS WAS ADDED. WHAT DO YOU ALL THINK OF IT? SAUL*_<em><span style="color:#000080;"><strong>
> ...


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone know where I can get the added chrome skirt on the big body? PM me! thx!


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

bckbmpr84 said:


>


 I just heard he sold it. That thing is a beast


----------



## Mister Oz (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

ATOMIC DOGG CONECTA said:


> _*THIS IS THE 95 NOW. NEW TOP, E&G GRILLE,ADDED THE CHROME WINDOW PILLARS,NEW CHROME HOOD ORNAMENT & 88 SPOKE DAYTONS. NOT TO MENTION ALL THE MECHANICAL WORK THAT GOT DONE BEFORE THE ALL THIS WAS ADDED. WHAT DO YOU ALL THINK OF IT? SAUL*_<em><span style="color:#000080;"><strong>


*nice vid. try and do a walk around of the car. i like those color combos*


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Mister Oz said:


>


I like this caddy


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bought this car in Jan of 2011. 96 Fleetwood Brougham with 43,000 original miles. could not pass it up. All if done is add the 13's and a castle.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Bought this car in Jan of 2011. 96 Fleetwood Brougham with 43,000 original miles. could not pass it up. All if done is add the 13's and a castle.
> 
> 
> View attachment 497717
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

DJ Englewood said:


>


Do you have the gray impact strip that sits on the rear bumper? If so, how much do you want for it?


----------



## Shortdog93 (Jun 2, 2008)

chrome pillars


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

Shortdog93 said:


> chrome pillars
> View attachment 497915


u can never get enough chrome


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

Mister Oz said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

What year big body is the best?


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

83kaddy said:


> What year big body is the best?


96 :nicoderm:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> 96 :nicoderm:


Cool, is there a reason why or is it just cause its newer? Thanks


----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

IT'S THE LAST YEAR HOMIE


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

83kaddy said:


> What year big body is the best?


93 has the 350 in it..cheaper to work on not as much power as the LT1 from the 94-96s 
93 and 94 has the mirrors on the doors...95 and 96 have them on the window frame of the door....
other than a few technical differences there is nothing else...there mostly the same...96 is last year and less of them made..


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

Cool, I knew the differences between them just wandering what opinions everyone had on the years and what was the preference,thanks


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

Big Juan said:


> Do you have the gray impact strip that sits on the rear bumper? If so, how much do you want for it?


pm sent


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

WICKEDKUSTOMS said:


> the reverse lights and quarter panel chromes how much? the radio bezzel to ?


 pm sent


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

ENVIUS said:


> 93 has the 350 in it..cheaper to work on not as much power as the LT1 from the 94-96s
> 93 and 94 has the mirrors on the doors...95 and 96 have them on the window frame of the door....
> other than a few technical differences there is nothing else...there mostly the same...96 is last year and less of them made..


Little interior differences as well from the 94s to the 96s but major difference is the motor....LT1 obviously the more sought motor.... the cosmetic difference is only the side mirrors...


----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Bought this car in Jan of 2011. 96 Fleetwood Brougham with 43,000 original miles. could not pass it up. All if done is add the 13's and a castle.
> 
> 
> View attachment 497717
> ...


 U came up homie, this Lac is BadAss :thumbsup:


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

jes said:


> U came up homie, this Lac is BadAss :thumbsup:


X2 CLEEEEEEEEEEEN


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

83kaddy said:


> What year big body is the best?


95 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

shit 96 baby!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

just put my 96 back on the streets after makeover:biggrin:







before...wasnt bad just needed a fresh look







during














the new color buffed out nicely







back together thursday this week







back on the streets saturday to the show!!!!


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

lacwood said:


> just put my 96 back on the streets after makeover:biggrin:
> View attachment 498629
> 
> before...wasnt bad just needed a fresh look
> ...


Damn looks bad ass homie I love the top is just regular or you put the shell top ??


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fleetwood88 said:


> Damn looks bad ass homie I love the top is just regular or you put the shell top ??


Appreciate that, just regular top


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

IM STILL LOOKING FOR A ALL CHROM CASTLE GRILL HIT ME UP:cheesy:


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

lacwood said:


> just put my 96 back on the streets after makeover:biggrin:
> View attachment 498629
> 
> before...wasnt bad just needed a fresh look
> ...


Hell ya!!!!!! your caddys clean bro.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

84regal said:


> Hell ya!!!!!! your caddys clean bro.


thanks, you evet get ahold of chuckie??


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

i got bored this weekend so then this shit happenened
































ill giv it a couple days so i can bring the shine out


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

lacwood said:


> just put my 96 back on the streets after makeover:biggrin:
> View attachment 498629
> 
> before...wasnt bad just needed a fresh look
> ...


:worship:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

~JALISCO~ said:


> i got bored this weekend so then this shit happenened
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass bro...


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

topd0gg said:


> Bad ass bro...


just trying to learn, ill practice on my car:biggrin:


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

lacwood said:


> thanks, you evet get ahold of chuckie??


Not yet here in the next couple weeks I'm repainting my fleetwood then gonna add the stripes n leave


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

~JALISCO~ said:


> i got bored this weekend so then this shit happenened
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:run:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

lacwood said:


> just put my 96 back on the streets after makeover:biggrin:
> View attachment 498629
> 
> before...wasnt bad just needed a fresh look
> ...


NICE:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

~JALISCO~ said:


> just trying to learn, ill practice on my car:biggrin:


 WHEN YOU GET BORED WITH YOUR CADDY PRACTICE ON MINE HOMIE


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

BLUE OWL said:


> WHEN YOU GET BORED WITH YOUR CADDY PRACTICE ON MINE HOMIE


bring it to the bay in the winter


----------



## flakejobrob (Aug 14, 2008)

gordoloc213 said:


> View attachment 496238
> View attachment 496240
> View attachment 496242
> View attachment 496243
> View attachment 496245


SICKKKKKK!!! any interior shots?


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

View attachment 498637


View attachment 498638


View attachment 498639

Thatz a Bad ASS FLEETWOOD homie. Nice color scheme :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## flakejobrob (Aug 14, 2008)

My 96


----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)

Bump for the homies in fleets. TTT


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

thanks for the props guys...i forgot one pic


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:werd::h5:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Clean Job


lacwood said:


> just put my 96 back on the streets after makeover:biggrin:
> View attachment 498629
> 
> before...wasnt bad just needed a fresh look
> ...


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

:thumbsup:


HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

~JALISCO~ said:


> i got bored this weekend so then this shit happenened
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I wanted to paint small item in my garage what tools would I need other than a compressor and a paint gun?


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

WhiteChocolate said:


> If I wanted to paint small item in my garage what tools would I need other than a compressor and a paint gun?


Depends on what your trying to do, im no expert, i used a small detail gun, an airbrush too


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

looks good JALISCO ....i got to get the back half of my frame done now..


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

ENVIUS said:


> looks good JALISCO ....i got to get the back half of my frame done now..


thanks broham, i swear net time ill take the frame completely off:biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

WICKED REGALS said:


>


:naughty:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

~JALISCO~ said:


> thanks broham, i swear net time ill take the frame completely off:biggrin:


LOL i said the same thing...it has me thinking i should get a frame completely done then do a swap lol


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

anyone ever have problems with their MASS AIR FLOW Sensor? i am getting the MAF low voltage code on mine ...Car stalls out randomly..When you press the gas sometimes it feels like it takes a big gulp of air instead of gas....has problems idling...on the highway it runs run some times it feels like its missing....


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

i did but it was in 2008 lol....i kept the MAF


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

but the MAF sensor did sit in the garage on a dusty bench all winter....hmmm


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

ENVIUS said:


> i did but it was in 2008 lol....i kept the MAF


oh ok. did you move it back then


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TRAFFIC-LAC said:


> I CANT STOP THINKING ABOUT YOUR RIDE ALBERT:worship: AND YEA ILL BE OUT THERE FOR SURE


Glad you like it bro! Hopefully I see you out there I'm trying to make it.



BLUE OWL said:


> BAD ASSSSSSSSSSSS CADDYS HOMIE:thumbsup:


Thanks bro!



MR.GM84 said:


> NOT AS GOOD AS YOU CARNAL
> IT'S JUST A DAILY DRIVER


haha thats how mine started too bro


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

sour diesel said:


> oh ok. did you move it back then


the MAF is in the correct spot....but now the car won't start at all .....


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

WICKED REGALS said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> Anymore pics????


----------



## lowriderboy00000 (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

I think you forgot to tint the back window


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

does anybody have the open/close switch below the ac vents..


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

bad ass color


Elite64 said:


> Here's some interior shots. Thanks to everyone for all the compliments!


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

WICKED REGALS said:


>


nice!


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

TTT for dem Caddy's


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

JINXED32 said:


> Elite64 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's some interior shots. Thanks to everyone for all the compliments!
> ...


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

~JALISCO~ said:


> bring it to the bay in the winter


GRACIAS BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

Could not hold back...........i juiced it


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

STILL LOOKING FOR A CHROME CASTLE/E&G GRILL PLEASE MESSAGE ME


----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)

These are mostly from 1996


----------



## lowriderboy00000 (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## lowriderboy00000 (Sep 7, 2010)

*1994 cadillac fleetwood*


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)




----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)




----------



## FLEETWOOD ON 3 (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## Z3dr0ck (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

FLEETWOOD ON 3 said:


> View attachment 501201


:nicoderm: lookin good chris :wave: now tell lev to get off your switches :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

lowrollerzlac said:


>


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: juice lookin good whats next?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Here is my big body!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Single pump.....8 batteries.


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

big pimpin said:


> Single pump.....8 batteries.
> pison and some weight??


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Piston....NO WEIGHT! 8 batteries total too....I'll get pics of the trunk and it will be hitting the weigh scale.


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

big pimpin said:


> Piston....NO WEIGHT! 8 batteries total too....I'll get pics of the trunk and it will be hitting the weigh scale.


that koo i got the same set up, 8 batt and a piston im not doing that much inches, i havnt really messed with the set up to do anything like that as far as wiring up the batt diffrent pump head and ect. but anyways that cadi looks good in the air and hitting bumper


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

big pimpin said:


> Single pump.....8 batteries.


Daaaayyyyuuuummm!!!!! Bumper checkin like a mofo!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

big pimpin said:


> Single pump.....8 batteries.


:shocked:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

VIDEO PLEASE


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

big pimpin said:


> Single pump.....8 batteries.


BADASS HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

big pimpin said:


> Single pump.....8 batteries.





big pimpin said:


> Here is my big body!


 Fuckin A, BadAss my friend:thumbsup:


----------



## CADDYLUVA (Jun 22, 2012)

THIS IS MY NEW BABY.... 95 FLEETWOOD NO HYDROS YET.... SAN DIEGO CALI


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

CADDYLUVA said:


> View attachment 501484
> THIS IS MY NEW BABY.... 95 FLEETWOOD NO HYDROS YET.... SAN DIEGO CALI


Thats what I started with bro


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

befor







and now


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

first pic all stock on chrome 13s..........second pic new top bootykit gold center Ds with spare and booty rim to match system and video done and juice(2 pump 3 dump 3/4in a-arms on 6 batt.................done for now till my 77 is done then ill do paint


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

MR. MARS said:


> These are mostly from 1996


:thumbsup:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

HERES MINE AT CADILLAC FEST 2012


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

BigLos said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*FOR SALE REAR CHROME ROCKERS...PM ME IF INTERESTED...PAYPAL READY







*


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

TRAFFIC-LAC said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks homie


----------



## eddie73 (Feb 17, 2012)

Bro how much 4 panel


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

big pimpin said:


> Single pump.....8 batteries.


Wicked Pic of the Fleet


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

JUST ABOUT DONE WITH IT!


----------



## Royal Legacy (Apr 5, 2010)

where do yall find clips for the chrome panels....one of my tires blew up on the hwy and slaped/broke my panels off..shit sucks:facepalm:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Cadillac Dealers can still order some of them


----------



## Royal Legacy (Apr 5, 2010)

ENVIUS said:


> Cadillac Dealers can still order some of them


about how much do you think


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

Royal Legacy said:


> about how much do you think


CADILLAC CONNECT HAS THEM 714-371-5654


----------



## Royal Legacy (Apr 5, 2010)

MR.GM84 said:


> CADILLAC CONNECT HAS THEM 714-371-5654


thanks man..gonna jump on that asap..my lac hurtin right now lol


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Check Ebay, they're always on there. Here's one now.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/93-96-Cadil...Parts_Accessories&hash=item4ab8d6634c&vxp=mtr


----------



## traditionals (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## traditionals (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

big pimpin said:


> Single pump.....8 batteries.


That is Sick:worship:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## chevy rydn in $TL (Jun 2, 2009)

okay hers my 94 fleetwood under construction...but az of now she s got the stock 5.7 350 3 pump 8 batt...


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Smokes999 said:


> View attachment 502121
> View attachment 502122
> View attachment 502123
> 
> JUST ABOUT DONE WITH IT!


CLEAN.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

traditionals said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Thanks for the props fellas. Here is a quick video. It took a LOT of trial and error to get this car to do this....and I'm STILL working on it. :facepalm:


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

BigLos said:


> CLEAN.


thanks dogg


----------



## BLAME ME (Jul 15, 2009)

Put my clips aside for my put together. :thumbsup:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Laid out on the frame.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Any Clean Fleetwoods For Sale?


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

Elite64 said:


> Laid out on the frame.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

big pimpin said:


> Thanks for the props fellas. Here is a quick video. It took a LOT of trial and error to get this car to do this....and I'm STILL working on it. :facepalm:


Clean n smooth


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

Elite64 said:


> Laid out on the frame.


 damn that mofo is slammed!! Look bad ass homie


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Elite64 said:


> Laid out on the frame.


REAL NICE!


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

big pimpin said:


> Thanks for the props fellas. Here is a quick video. It took a LOT of trial and error to get this car to do this....and I'm STILL working on it. :facepalm:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

QUESTION, WAS THERE 2 DIFFERENT KIND OF GRILLS FOR THESE LACS?? I SWEAR I BEEN SEING 2 DIF STYLES ?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

yes there are 2 aftermarket grills and a few custom made grills out there


----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

My new toy am been working on,still alot left


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

sparky94 said:


> My new toy am been working on,still alot left


Looking good homie


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

I want to put 1 1/2 ext arm in my 93 fleetwood but Im scared that it will drive bad like pulling to the sides or other problem should I do it??? Please I would like to hear any advice


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

fleetwood88 said:


> I want to put 1 1/2 ext arm in my 93 fleetwood but Im scared that it will drive bad like pulling to the sides or other problem should I do it??? Please I would like to hear any advice


Tires gonna wear out unless you drive fully locked up all the time..... I would go with 1"


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

mines are 1.5


----------



## CADDYLUVA (Jun 22, 2012)

SHIT LOOKIN HELLA NICE.... I JUST GOT THE RIDE.... STILL NOT SURE ON HYDROS THO....


----------



## CADDYLUVA (Jun 22, 2012)

lowrollerzlac said:


> first pic all stock on chrome 13s..........second pic new top bootykit gold center Ds with spare and booty rim to match system and video done and juice(2 pump 3 dump 3/4in a-arms on 6 batt.................done for now till my 77 is done then ill do paint


 SHIT LOOKIN NICE....


----------



## CADDYLUVA (Jun 22, 2012)

U STILL GOT THEM OLD RIMS????


lowrollerzlac said:


> first pic all stock on chrome 13s..........second pic new top bootykit gold center Ds with spare and booty rim to match system and video done and juice(2 pump 3 dump 3/4in a-arms on 6 batt.................done for now till my 77 is done then ill do paint


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

~JALISCO~ said:


> Tires gonna wear out unless you drive fully locked up all the time..... I would go with 1"


 but it wont pull or anything bad right? I dont care about tire much is not my daily


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

uffin:coo shot


~JALISCO~ said:


>


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

fleetwood88 said:


> but it wont pull or anything bad right? I dont care about tire much is not my daily


MINES PULLED BUT, I MESSED WITH AND ADJUSTED THE TIE RODS , TRIED TO ALLIGN IT THE BEST I COULD IT DONT PULL LIKE IT FIRST DID


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

~JALISCO~ said:


> MINES PULLED BUT, I MESSED WITH AND ADJUSTED THE TIE RODS , TRIED TO ALLIGN IT THE BEST I COULD IT DONT PULL LIKE IT FIRST DID


Ok thanks a lot I appreciate and your car looks bad ass homie


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ENVIUS said:


> yes there are 2 aftermarket grills and a few custom made grills out there


I ONLY CAN FIND THE E&G GRILL WHAT WAS THE OTHER CASTLE GRILL STYLE?? LOOKED LIKE 1 WAS BULKIER THAN THE OTHER??


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

64 CRAWLING said:


> I ONLY CAN FIND THE E&G GRILL WHAT WAS THE OTHER CASTLE GRILL STYLE?? LOOKED LIKE 1 WAS BULKIER THAN THE OTHER??


the other one is a alfa enterprise out of azusa ca they closed up shop in 94 from what i know thats why there so rare


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

GOOD INFO THANKS MR:thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

fleetwood88 said:


> I want to put 1 1/2 ext arm in my 93 fleetwood but Im scared that it will drive bad like pulling to the sides or other problem should I do it??? Please I would like to hear any advice


:thumbsup: just do it and dont look back.


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

im going 3 inch :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

CADILLAC D said:


> *FOR SALE REAR CHROME ROCKERS...PM ME IF INTERESTED...PAYPAL READY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how much?


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

http://


----------



## chevy rydn in $TL (Jun 2, 2009)

Elite64 said:


> Laid out on the frame.


how much did the extended fender skirtz run u homie...looks good !!! i gotta have set for my 94 brougham


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

chevy rydn in $TL said:


> how much did the extended fender skirtz run u homie...looks good !!! i gotta have set for my 94 brougham


they fabricate them patnah


----------



## HotCheetohs (Jun 27, 2012)

~JALISCO~ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

ricks-94 caddy said:


> http://[IMG]http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q201/ricks-94/cc43b295.jpg[/IMG]


SUP RICK


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

BLUE OWL said:


> SUP RICK


Sup Rich how u been homie


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

sour diesel said:


> im going 3 inch :biggrin:


Lol I will... I'm getting ready for you guys picnic


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

fleetwood88 said:


> Lol I will... I'm getting ready for you guys picnic


oh hell yea!! :thumbsup: did you register yet? the deadline in july 7th


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

MR.GM84 said:


> the other one is a alfa enterprise out of azusa ca they closed up shop in 94 from what i know thats why there so rare


i think this is a old alfa/alpha entereprise/mclean grille


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

YEA IT DO LOOK DIFFERNT THAN A E&G


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

64 CRAWLING said:


> YEA IT DO LOOK DIFFERNT THAN A E&G


sup pare! 
i found another pic from cadillac d. when he was selling 1.


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

here is 2 more


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

sour diesel said:


> oh hell yea!! :thumbsup: did you register yet? the deadline in july 7th


 I didn't knew I had te registare where??? HMU


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

UCETAH said:


> here is 2 more
> View attachment 503400
> View attachment 503402


How much for the tail light covers?


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

UCETAH said:


> sup pare!
> i found another pic from cadillac d. when he was selling 1.
> View attachment 503369


SUP PARE, YEA I REMEMBER IT NOW


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

ricks-94 caddy said:


> Sup Rich how u been homie


 DOING GOOD BRO SUP WITH BOY'S CADDY?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

BLUE OWL said:


>


:thumbsup:LOOKING GOOD


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

BLUE OWL said:


>


nice caddy rich


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

chevy rydn in $TL said:


> how much did the extended fender skirtz run u homie...looks good !!! i gotta have set for my 94 brougham


X2 who's makin them?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

MR.GM84 said:


> :thumbsup:LOOKING GOOD


THANK MIKE



BIG BOPPER said:


> nice caddy rich


GRACIAS BENNY ROLLING TO A FUNRISER FOR DIABETIS IN THE I.E.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

I HATE OPTISPARK!!

so for the past month my caddy has not been running the best...last week it quit running....so I decided since I don't have the time to fix it myself nor do I wish to sweat balls all day I'd let a shop diagnose and repair it........ they tell me its the opti....which I replaced already and its under warranty....so I get the opti replaced...take it to them........ the new distributor was put in yesterday morning....went to pick up the car on lunch break....get there ....start the car...fires up sounds great...leave it running....go pay...come back...turn AC on...its not blowing....pop hood car is overheating...fans aren't on....I tell them I'm going to go eat lunch so they can fix it .....come back...still working on it...I said this better not cost me more....manager said we don't know it worked before!...I was about to get pissed when the mechanic who worked on it told me he had it running for half hour earlier...manger said oh we will call you....get back to work... 2 hours later they tell me the fan and AC relays were bad and replaced them cars ready...I go after work to get it...car starts up AC is good fans are good.....car is idling really bad....manager says take it around the block! I said wtf is that going to fix....he said well the mechanic left so well call you tomorrow ....so today they call me....tell me the new distributor failed .....then tell me he thinks the PCM ( computer) is bad from the hydraulics lifting the car up and down made it go bad MAYBE ....LOL IDIOT! so now ORiley's has to order another distributor....gonna be tomorrow again!


----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

ricks-94 caddy said:


> http://[IMG]http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q201/ricks-94/cc43b295.jpg[/IMG]


 Need some inspiration, if anybody has flikas of this caddy post them up please.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

ENVIUS said:


> I HATE OPTISPARK!!
> 
> so for the past month my caddy has not been running the best...last week it quit running....so I decided since I don't have the time to fix it myself nor do I wish to sweat balls all day I'd let a shop diagnose and repair it........ they tell me its the opti....which I replaced already and its under warranty....so I get the opti replaced...take it to them........ the new distributor was put in yesterday morning....went to pick up the car on lunch break....get there ....start the car...fires up sounds great...leave it running....go pay...come back...turn AC on...its not blowing....pop hood car is overheating...fans aren't on....I tell them I'm going to go eat lunch so they can fix it .....come back...still working on it...I said this better not cost me more....manager said we don't know it worked before!...I was about to get pissed when the mechanic who worked on it told me he had it running for half hour earlier...manger said oh we will call you....get back to work... 2 hours later they tell me the fan and AC relays were bad and replaced them cars ready...I go after work to get it...car starts up AC is good fans are good.....car is idling really bad....manager says take it around the block! I said wtf is that going to fix....he said well the mechanic left so well call you tomorrow ....so today they call me....tell me the new distributor failed .....then tell me he thinks the PCM ( computer) is bad from the hydraulics lifting the car up and down made it go bad MAYBE ....LOL IDIOT! so now ORiley's has to order another distributor....gonna be tomorrow again!


 DAM BRO THAT SUCKS


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Big Juan said:


> Need some inspiration, if anybody has flikas of this caddy post them up please.


CHECK OUT CAR CLUB PAGE DELEGATION C.C. HOMIE THEY GOT TWO BAD ASS CADDYS


----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

Orale homie, gracias.


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

BLUE OWL said:


>


very nice big body! hey big dawg , what color is that?


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

83kaddy said:


> X2 who's makin them?


 the homie elite64 makes them


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ENVIUS said:


> I HATE OPTISPARK!!
> 
> so for the past month my caddy has not been running the best...last week it quit running....so I decided since I don't have the time to fix it myself nor do I wish to sweat balls all day I'd let a shop diagnose and repair it........ they tell me its the opti....which I replaced already and its under warranty....so I get the opti replaced...take it to them........ the new distributor was put in yesterday morning....went to pick up the car on lunch break....get there ....start the car...fires up sounds great...leave it running....go pay...come back...turn AC on...its not blowing....pop hood car is overheating...fans aren't on....I tell them I'm going to go eat lunch so they can fix it .....come back...still working on it...I said this better not cost me more....manager said we don't know it worked before!...I was about to get pissed when the mechanic who worked on it told me he had it running for half hour earlier...manger said oh we will call you....get back to work... 2 hours later they tell me the fan and AC relays were bad and replaced them cars ready...I go after work to get it...car starts up AC is good fans are good.....car is idling really bad....manager says take it around the block! I said wtf is that going to fix....he said well the mechanic left so well call you tomorrow ....so today they call me....tell me the new distributor failed .....then tell me he thinks the PCM ( computer) is bad from the hydraulics lifting the car up and down made it go bad MAYBE ....LOL IDIOT! so now ORiley's has to order another distributor....gonna be tomorrow again!


WHAT BRAND OPTI SPARK YOU GETTING,THEY SAY THE AC DELCO IS THE BEST BUT THERE LIKE 500, U SURE IT AINT THE HARNESS FROM THE OPTI THAT BAD OR SUMTHING??


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

ENVIUS said:


> I HATE OPTISPARK!!
> 
> so for the past month my caddy has not been running the best...last week it quit running....so I decided since I don't have the time to fix it myself nor do I wish to sweat balls all day I'd let a shop diagnose and repair it........ they tell me its the opti....which I replaced already and its under warranty....so I get the opti replaced...take it to them........ the new distributor was put in yesterday morning....went to pick up the car on lunch break....get there ....start the car...fires up sounds great...leave it running....go pay...come back...turn AC on...its not blowing....pop hood car is overheating...fans aren't on....I tell them I'm going to go eat lunch so they can fix it .....come back...still working on it...I said this better not cost me more....manager said we don't know it worked before!...I was about to get pissed when the mechanic who worked on it told me he had it running for half hour earlier...manger said oh we will call you....get back to work... 2 hours later they tell me the fan and AC relays were bad and replaced them cars ready...I go after work to get it...car starts up AC is good fans are good.....car is idling really bad....manager says take it around the block! I said wtf is that going to fix....he said well the mechanic left so well call you tomorrow ....so today they call me....tell me the new distributor failed .....then tell me he thinks the PCM ( computer) is bad from the hydraulics lifting the car up and down made it go bad MAYBE ....LOL IDIOT! so now ORiley's has to order another distributor....gonna be tomorrow again!


this is a on going problem with these cars it's best to take it to a cadillac dealer that handles these problems like pass key faults you pay more but at least you dont have 10 idiots under your hood trying to find out what the problem is . These were the first years with air bags and alot more sensor's and computers behind the dash atleast 40 feet of wire harnes and more problems a place like oriley's and other little auto shops


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

Finally did some new things to the Caddy, here are a few pics....


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

BLUE OWL said:


> DOING GOOD BRO SUP WITH BOY'S CADDY?


We all hope sometime this year


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

fleetwood88 said:


> I didn't knew I had te registare where??? HMU


send a email to [email protected] tell them you are registering for the majestics picnic


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

~JALISCO~ said:


> very nice big body! hey big dawg , what color is that?


 FACTORY COLOR BRO


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

ricks-94 caddy said:


> We all hope sometime this year


COOL RICK:thumbsup:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

ENVIUS said:


> I HATE OPTISPARK!!
> 
> so for the past month my caddy has not been running the best...last week it quit running....so I decided since I don't have the time to fix it myself nor do I wish to sweat balls all day I'd let a shop diagnose and repair it........ they tell me its the opti....which I replaced already and its under warranty....so I get the opti replaced...take it to them........ the new distributor was put in yesterday morning....went to pick up the car on lunch break....get there ....start the car...fires up sounds great...leave it running....go pay...come back...turn AC on...its not blowing....pop hood car is overheating...fans aren't on....I tell them I'm going to go eat lunch so they can fix it .....come back...still working on it...I said this better not cost me more....manager said we don't know it worked before!...I was about to get pissed when the mechanic who worked on it told me he had it running for half hour earlier...manger said oh we will call you....get back to work... 2 hours later they tell me the fan and AC relays were bad and replaced them cars ready...I go after work to get it...car starts up AC is good fans are good.....car is idling really bad....manager says take it around the block! I said wtf is that going to fix....he said well the mechanic left so well call you tomorrow ....so today they call me....tell me the new distributor failed .....then tell me he thinks the PCM ( computer) is bad from the hydraulics lifting the car up and down made it go bad MAYBE ....LOL IDIOT! so now ORiley's has to order another distributor....gonna be tomorrow again!


 i just got my msd distributor in today has o ring seal , heavier bearing , billit housing doing it myself this time , be the third distributor for this car boo


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

64 CRAWLING said:


> WHAT BRAND OPTI SPARK YOU GETTING,THEY SAY THE AC DELCO IS THE BEST BUT THERE LIKE 500, U SURE IT AINT THE HARNESS FROM THE OPTI THAT BAD OR SUMTHING??


I bought the accel opti 225$ 2 years ago and got a warranty out of it this time


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood (Apr 11, 2009)

Any candy orange big bodies.


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

BLUE OWL said:


> FACTORY COLOR BRO


next big body imma go with a baby blu type not sure what shade


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

BLUE OWL said:


>


:boink: one of the baddest :thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Lacman93 said:


> Finally did some new things to the Caddy, here are a few pics....


:thumbsup: lookin good


----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

sour diesel said:


> :boink: one of the baddest :thumbsup:


Without a doubt homie:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ENVIUS said:


> I bought the accel opti 225$ 2 years ago and got a warranty out of it this time


COOL KEEP US USDATED MAN ITS ALWAYS GOOD TO HEAR WHATS GOING ON WITH THESE LT1s


----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

Where can I find a pair of extended skirts for a 93 Fleetwood?


----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)

The very beginning is Me in the homie $hirt Brougham

Now remember this is in 97 or 98 car was only like 3 or 4 years old 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXYli...250417F188FDC3


----------



## hammysuperswitch (Feb 5, 2009)

Man I have that Cali Swing video I must've watched that thing a million times, that's what got me to get a Cadillac.love the carsk.


----------



## FUNKaheim714 (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## Z3dr0ck (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

ENVIUS said:


> I HATE OPTISPARK!!
> 
> so for the past month my caddy has not been running the best...last week it quit running....so I decided since I don't have the time to fix it myself nor do I wish to sweat balls all day I'd let a shop diagnose and repair it........ they tell me its the opti....which I replaced already and its under warranty....so I get the opti replaced...take it to them........ the new distributor was put in yesterday morning....went to pick up the car on lunch break....get there ....start the car...fires up sounds great...leave it running....go pay...come back...turn AC on...its not blowing....pop hood car is overheating...fans aren't on....I tell them I'm going to go eat lunch so they can fix it .....come back...still working on it...I said this better not cost me more....manager said we don't know it worked before!...I was about to get pissed when the mechanic who worked on it told me he had it running for half hour earlier...manger said oh we will call you....get back to work... 2 hours later they tell me the fan and AC relays were bad and replaced them cars ready...I go after work to get it...car starts up AC is good fans are good.....car is idling really bad....manager says take it around the block! I said wtf is that going to fix....he said well the mechanic left so well call you tomorrow ....so today they call me....tell me the new distributor failed .....then tell me he thinks the PCM ( computer) is bad from the hydraulics lifting the car up and down made it go bad MAYBE ....LOL IDIOT! so now ORiley's has to order another distributor....gonna be tomorrow again!


 what year?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i think he gots a 94??


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

~JALISCO~ said:


> next big body imma go with a baby blu type not sure what shade


COOL BRO I LOVE THE COLOR OF YOUR CADDY:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> :boink: one of the baddest :thumbsup:


 THANKS BRO:biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Big Juan said:


> Without a doubt homie:thumbsup:


 GRACIAS HOMIE


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

i got a complete set of big body rockers 
pm number for pics 
sorry to post n here looked for big body classifieds and could not find them


----------



## mrholland (Nov 30, 2011)

What up LIL? I figured I'd put up a pic or two of my ride. I know its not quite you guys style, or as done up as yours, but its my work in progress. 










*Off the truck after I bought it, hadnt seen it until then

*









*Giving it a quick look

*









*Headed to the house

*







*

After detail guy shined it up

*


































*

It gets hot in the Midwest, ridin with tint

*









*Bolted up!! No big rims here, 15's with factory size Vogue balloons*



















Thats it. Waiting on a big daddy grill and some clear corners. Then Ill start on the guts. I have some plans, nothing too big though. Maybe some pillowtops, suede, touch screen and some speakers!!!


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

mrholland said:


> What up LIL? I figured I'd put up a pic or two of my ride. I know its not quite you guys style, or as done up as yours, but its my work in progress.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your lac is PIMP as fuck! Im diggin the color and the vogues but Im not diggin the rims though. Just not my style. But its still pimp.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THATS TIGHT LOVE THE RIMS/TIRES BRO DO YOUR THANG


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

lowdeville said:


> what year?


95


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

still not fixed....its a dam guessing game now....fucking shops


----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

ENVIUS said:


> still not fixed....its a dam guessing game now....fucking shops


 i pulled mine apart today found oil pouring out of my dist, cap ... most likely the cause of my problems and the asshole I paid to replace cap/rotor plugs /wires and water pump must have "overlooked" this leak! after my expensive tuneup i got just over 3000 miles before failure . ive been told theres a seal on the distrib. drive pin and the cam where its probably leaking from ...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

anyone have a spare ECM? Im thinking about getting one sent out and programmed to bypass alot of this bs on my car thats no longer in use


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

MR. MARS said:


>


its a beutiful thing rite ther


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

U SURE IT AINT YOUR MASS AIR FLOW SENSOR???????


----------



## mrholland (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks homies. Appreciate the love!! I was unsure since its not a low.


----------



## Raidernation94 (Feb 17, 2012)

Wuz up fellas looking to paint my trim i know to scuff it up but do I need to hit it with a promoter then primer and paint or can I use straight primer then paint any feedback would be helpful


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Raidernation94 said:


> Wuz up fellas looking to paint my trim i know to scuff it up but do I need to hit it with a promoter then primer and paint or can I use straight primer then paint any feedback would be helpful


I used a primer and paint, Homie. Came out real nice.


----------



## Raidernation94 (Feb 17, 2012)

Good lookin out bro


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

64 CRAWLING said:


> U SURE IT AINT YOUR MASS AIR FLOW SENSOR???????


no sensor is good...cars good now...new opti, coil, plugs, wires, and a new mass air flow sensor wire harness, and an oil change lol....good to go now...finally


----------



## 64ROllin (Aug 9, 2009)

Where can i order the extended fender skirts?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

MR. MARS said:


>


KEEP POSTING THOSE OLD PICS HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

mrholland said:


> What up LIL? I figured I'd put up a pic or two of my ride. I know its not quite you guys style, or as done up as yours, but its my work in progress.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:NICE


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Raidernation94 said:


> Good lookin out bro





























No problem...this is what I did and it was my first time. (I didn't get a shot of the primer stage)


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ENVIUS said:


> no sensor is good...cars good now...new opti, coil, plugs, wires, and a new mass air flow sensor wire harness, and an oil change lol....good to go now...finally


so it was just the opti spark the whole time tho?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

64 CRAWLING said:


> so it was just the opti spark the whole time tho?


that was the main problem......also had to put in a new map sensor after all that .....its been fun I tell you


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

quick question, to remove the stock stereo in a 94 fleetwood whats the first thing i do, remove woodgrain trim? does it have clips.
thanks .


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

spook said:


> quick question, to remove the stock stereo in a 94 fleetwood whats the first thing i do, remove woodgrain trim? does it have clips.
> thanks .


Yup Homie. Peel that woodgrain and you'll see the screws.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

ENVIUS said:


> no sensor is good...cars good now...new opti, coil, plugs, wires, and a new mass air flow sensor wire harness, and an oil change lol....good to go now...finally


Good to hear,my pops was having similar troubles with his(running rough and not starting at times),changed out the distributor coil,cap and wires,and it was fine.


----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## 64ROllin (Aug 9, 2009)

Heres my Cadi. Been on here b4 but did a couple of upgrades. Waiting on a grill.


----------



## 64ROllin (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## 64ROllin (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Raidernation94 (Feb 17, 2012)

*heres my 94*


----------



## Raidernation94 (Feb 17, 2012)

anyone ever had there rear end shift mine use to rub on the drivers side now after i took off my rear wheels the passanger side rub smh? someone said my bushing are bad if thats what it is where the location of the bushing on the rear end?


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

Raidernation94 said:


> View attachment 505041
> View attachment 505042
> View attachment 505043
> View attachment 505044


i like your custom top :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

OToTook my ride to a hotrod cruise inn and they loved it lol


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Raidernation94 said:


> anyone ever had there rear end shift mine use to rub on the drivers side now after i took off my rear wheels *the passanger side rub *smh? someone said my bushing are bad if thats what it is where the location of the bushing on the rear end?


WITH THE RIMS OR STOCKS?


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Raidernation94 said:


> View attachment 505041
> View attachment 505042
> View attachment 505043
> View attachment 505044


REAL KLEEN


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Saw this caddy at a show on Saturday...:worship:


----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

I need help. I have a 93 fleetwood, my dash is cracked, I want to paint it, what is the process??


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm gonna be selling my bumperkit with the bumper. If anyone is interested Thad that bumper re plated a couple years ago so the chrome is still in real good shape. It has a 14" chrome bruce lee. The bucked has a small dent and could be rechromed


----------



## Raidernation94 (Feb 17, 2012)

How much


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## 96LOCS (Nov 21, 2011)

Just wanted to post my 96


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

96LOCS said:


> Just wanted to post my 96


nice cadillac homie..:thumbsup: ..post more pic's


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

:thumbsup:


lowrollerzlac said:


> OToTook my ride to a hotrod cruise inn and they loved it lol


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Clean Brougham


~JALISCO~ said:


> I'm gonna be selling my bumperkit with the bumper. If anyone is interested Thad that bumper re plated a couple years ago so the chrome is still in real good shape. It has a 14" chrome bruce lee. The bucked has a small dent and could be rechromed


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> Clean Brougham


THANKS BRO! HOW WAS THE BOULEVARD NIGHTS IN SANJO


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

jes said:


> I need help. I have a 93 fleetwood, my dash is cracked, I want to paint it, what is the process??


Might as well glass it and pattern it


----------



## CADDYLUVA (Jun 22, 2012)

QUESTION, WHERE DO I NEED TO TAKE THE RIDE TO *95 FLEETWOOD ON 13'S* SO THAT THEY CAN CALIBRATE THE SPEEDOMETER? CADDY DEALER?


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

what kind of rear end should i use or what will fit my big body trying to put a disc brake rear end thanks let me know.


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

i used one off a 96 impala rear end if thats any help


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

GREY GOOSE 96 said:


> i used one off a 96 impala rear end if thats any help


Cool sounds good thanks for the info. Any kind of mods I need to do or it just bolts right on.


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

Smokes999 said:


> View attachment 506099
> View attachment 506100
> View attachment 506101
> View attachment 506102
> ...


----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## Raidernation94 (Feb 17, 2012)

~JALISCO~ said:


> WITH THE RIMS OR STOCKS?


On the rims


----------



## Raidernation94 (Feb 17, 2012)

Smokes999 said:


> Smokes999 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 506099
> ...


----------



## Raidernation94 (Feb 17, 2012)

Nice homie the top and the paint look good together


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

Smokes999 said:


> View attachment 506099
> View attachment 506100
> View attachment 506101
> View attachment 506102
> View attachment 506104


this lac looks good.was built nice.


----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

playboi13 said:


> Might as well glass it and pattern it


so i have to use fiberglass, then put bondo??


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

Raidernation94 said:


> Nice homie the top and the paint look good together


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

loster87 said:


> this lac looks good.was built nice.


THANK YOU VERY MUCH


----------



## chuckylacc (Apr 25, 2012)

Rollerz only car club el paso t,x


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice color ^^^^^^^


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

*reeally really clean big dawg!*
:fool2:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

where do i run my hot wire from the battery through the firewall for my amp. does the engine compartment on the firewall have a grommet i can slip it through or do i drill a hole somewhere for it.


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

spook said:


> where do i run my hot wire from the battery through the firewall for my amp. does the engine compartment on the firewall have a grommet i can slip it through or do i drill a hole somewhere for it.


good question, maybe dill a hole and buy a gromet? i gotta hook up a small amp myself


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

DIRK DIGLER said:


> *reeally really clean big dawg!*
> :fool2:


thanks dogg


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Smokes999 said:


> View attachment 506099
> View attachment 506100
> View attachment 506101
> View attachment 506102
> View attachment 506104


super cleannnnn!!!!!!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

DIRK DIGLER said:


> *reeally really clean big dawg!*
> :fool2:


BAD ASSSSSSS HOMIE:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

BLUE OWL said:


> BAD ASSSSSSS HOMIE:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


*THANKS DOGG YOUR CADDY IS CLEAN TOO *:biggrin:


----------



## chuckylacc (Apr 25, 2012)

sick_AZ_fleetwood said:


> Nice color ^^^^^^^


Thanx homie.


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

BLUE OWL said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

~JALISCO~ said:


> super cleannnnn!!!!!!


THANK YOU


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

BLUE OWL said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

DIRK DIGLER said:


> *reeally really clean big dawg!*
> :fool2:





BLUE OWL said:


>


these lacs are as classy as they come, digging the choice of color!


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

~JALISCO~ said:


>


Looking good Gt


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

SHORTY84 said:


> Looking good Gt


thanks brah! this was at a carshow hosted by luxurious c.c


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

~JALISCO~ said:


> these lacs are as classy as they come, digging the choice of color!


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

~JALISCO~ said:


>


WHERES CHUCKIES WIFEY:dunno::biggrin:


----------



## Mario Loco (Jul 7, 2011)

TTMFT:biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Smokes999 said:


> View attachment 506099
> View attachment 506100
> View attachment 506101
> View attachment 506102
> View attachment 506104


well god damn :wow: motivation rite herr


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

~JALISCO~ said:


>


:thumbsup: clean as fuck


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

BLUE OWL said:


>


bad ass pinstriping


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

sour diesel said:


> well god damn :wow: motivation rite herr


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> bad ass pinstriping


THANK BRO


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

Smokes999 said:


> View attachment 506099
> View attachment 506100
> View attachment 506101
> View attachment 506102
> View attachment 506104


Damn thats a clean ass BigBody


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

Lacman93 said:


> Damn thats a clean ass BigBody


thanks dogg


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

BLUE OWL said:


> WHERES CHUCKIES WIFEY:dunno::biggrin:


GOOD IDEA BRO! ILL HAVE TO GO LOOK FOR HIS CRIME PARTNER



sour diesel said:


> :thumbsup: clean as fuck


THANKS BRO


----------



## Royal Legacy (Apr 5, 2010)

My Daily Driver


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

any 1 got a front bumper bracket?


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

I HAVE A SET OF REVERSE LIGHTS, HIT ME UP IF ANYONE IS INTRESTED


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

~JALISCO~ said:


> GOOD IDEA BRO! ILL HAVE TO GO LOOK FOR HIS CRIME PARTNER YES SR:thumbsup:


----------



## rodriguez619 (Jan 23, 2007)

big pimpin said:


> Thanks for the props fellas. Here is a quick video. It took a LOT of trial and error to get this car to do this....and I'm STILL working on it. :facepalm:


very nice :h5:


----------



## Raidernation94 (Feb 17, 2012)

Anyone know how to remove the back deck I'm looking to run 4 6x9's any advice


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

Raidernation94 said:


> Anyone know how to remove the back deck I'm looking to run 4 6x9's any advice


gotta pull the seat its clipped behind it will slide right out with seat out , maybe have to pull the side panels too dont remember


----------



## Raidernation94 (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks bro


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Are bubble caprice lower a arms the same as the big bodys?


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

BLUE OWL said:


>


this is real elegant! :thumbsup::thumbsup: what year is it?


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

Raidernation94 said:


> Anyone know how to remove the back deck I'm looking to run 4 6x9's any advice


Just take out the back seat and the entire piece will come out and use that as a deck


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:run:


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

DIRK DIGLER said:


> *reeally really clean big dawg!*
> :fool2:


deammm nice bro


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

*MY NEW TOY LAYED OUT...








MY NEW TOY LOCKED UP *


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

BigLos said:


> *MY NEW TOY LAYED OUT...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD DOGG......:thumbsup:


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

andres18954 said:


> deammm nice bro


THANKS DOGG


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

DIRK DIGLER said:


> this is real elegant! :thumbsup::thumbsup: what year is it?


93 HOMIE THANKS:biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

BigLos said:


> *MY NEW TOY LAYED OUT...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:NICE


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> :run:


SUP BRO WHATS NEW:dunno:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Smokes999 said:


> LOOKS GOOD DOGG......:thumbsup:


Thanks big dawg. Your big body is top notch. You put on that booty kit on it yet?


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

BLUE OWL said:


> :thumbsup:NICE


Thanks blue owl. Your lac is clean homie.


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

BigLos said:


> Thanks big dawg. Your big body is top notch. You put on that booty kit on it yet?


not yet this week for sure plus some secret shit to push it up a few notches!


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*FOR SALE BILLET SWITCH PLATE AND SWITCH EXTENTIONS...BRAND NEW NEVER USED...PM ME FOR PRICE...PAYPAL READY







*


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

BigLos said:


> Thanks blue owl. Your lac is clean homie.


GRACIAS HOMIE


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Smokes999 said:


> not yet this week for sure plus some secret shit to push it up a few notches!


POST PICS HOMIE


----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

CADILLAC D said:


> *FOR SALE BILLET SWITCH PLATE AND SWITCH EXTENTIONS...BRAND NEW NEVER USED...PM ME FOR PRICE...PAYPAL READY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm me price pls


----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

BigLos said:


> *MY NEW TOY LAYED OUT...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn ur lac is sick homie :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)

the homey TK shit


----------



## 64ROllin (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## 64ROllin (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## 64ROllin (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

jes said:


> damn ur lac is sick homie :thumbsup:


Thanks jes. Ill post up more pics of it later.


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

64ROllin said:


>


Nice. Paint looks wet.


----------



## FUNKaheim714 (Nov 11, 2010)

My big body


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

FUNKaheim714 said:


> My big body


looks good dogg


----------



## CHOSEN101 (May 18, 2007)

BigLos said:


> *MY NEW TOY LAYED OUT...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like my boy juniors old big body out of fontana super clean homie you came up on this one. you beat me to it.:thumbsup:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

64ROllin said:


>


looks like mine b4 the wreck :tears:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

CHOSEN101 said:


> looks like my boy juniors old big body out of fontana super clean homie you came up on this one. you beat me to it.:thumbsup:


Could be homie. I did pick it up in fontana.


----------



## 64ROllin (Aug 9, 2009)

BigLos said:


> Nice. Paint looks wet.


Thanks


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

64ROllin said:


>


CLEAN bRO!


----------



## 64ROllin (Aug 9, 2009)

93brougham said:


> CLEAN bRO!


Thanks alot bRO!


----------



## 64ROllin (Aug 9, 2009)

It's my daily.


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

BLUE OWL said:


> SUP BRO WHATS NEW:dunno:


sup bro the lac just been sittin. gona get back on it after our picnic


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

View attachment 508795


8k hit up elrody for more info..
404-787-2916 
no trades


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

BLUE OWL said:


> POST PICS HOMIE


as soon as its done dogg


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

TX-Klique said:


>


uffin:


----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)

Bunp for the homies


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

*These are pics i took today in Ontario, with BigLos and Smokes999, getting ready to hit up the Ontario cruise spot/concert, check out the shows and events thread. Will be there next wednesday 7/18/12*


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

DIRK DIGLER said:


> *These are pics i took today in Ontario, with BigLos and Smokes999, getting ready to hit up the Ontario cruise spot/concert, check out the shows and events thread. Will be there next wednesday 7/18/12*


:thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

fleetwood88 said:


> View attachment 509659
> :wave:


:thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

DJ Englewood said:


>



if it had all the fleetwood chrome that would be awesome....looks pretty nice ...


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

fleetwood88 said:


> View attachment 509659
> :wave:


:wow::thumbsup:
niiicce


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

DIRK DIGLER said:


> :wow::thumbsup:
> niiicce


Thanks homie


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

E.C. ROLO said:


>



is it a 93 or a 94? congrats homie :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

MR.GM84 said:


> is it a 93 or a 94? congrats homie :thumbsup:


94 bro.. Im gathering the $$ together I will hit you soon unless you need some Zenith stuff we could work a trade


----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)

ENVIUS said:


> if it had all the fleetwood chrome that would be awesome....looks pretty nice ...


One of our members has his like this but with the trim. Looks sweet homie


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

E.C. ROLO said:


> 94 bro.. Im gathering the $$ together I will hit you soon unless you need some Zenith stuff we could work a trade


DAM HOMIE YOU COLLECT ZENITH KNOCK OFFS LIKE I COLLECT CADILLAC PARTS :thumbsup:


----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

MR.GM84 said:


> DAM HOMIE YOU COLLECT ZENITH KNOCK OFFS LIKE I COLLECT CADILLAC PARTS :thumbsup:


thats just a lil taste


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

southside95 said:


>


Anymore pics of this one?


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:run:


----------



## 2twin (Sep 13, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> 94 bro.. Im gathering the $$ together I will hit you soon unless you need some Zenith stuff we could work a trade


 BOTTOM LEFT..e.c ROLO


----------



## Gee-Gee (May 18, 2012)




----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)

BigLos said:


> Anymore pics of this one?


 Flacov13 on you tube. Or southside 95


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

TTMFT For them Big Body's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

E.C. ROLO said:


> CadiRolo part 2 :nicoderm:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Smokes999 said:


> View attachment 511711
> View attachment 511712
> View attachment 511713


SHE LOOKING SWEET WITH THE BUMPER KIT HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

eastbay68 said:


> E.C. ROLO said:
> 
> 
> > CadiRolo part 2 :nicoderm:
> ...


----------



## Lowkotex (May 11, 2012)




----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

BLUE OWL said:


> SHE LOOKING SWEET WITH THE BUMPER KIT HOMIE:thumbsup:


THANKS DOGG ITS GETTING THERE...........YOU SHOULD COME OUT TO THE CRUISE NIGHT IN ONTARIO ON EUCLID..


----------



## pontiac64 (Jul 19, 2003)

Can anyone help? Tryin to puta grant steering wheel on my 95 big body. I can't get the adapter to fit properly it rubs on the plastic of the columnand doesn't sit deep enuf to catch all the threads. Anybody no wtf I'm doin wrong or which adapter I should b usin? Any help appreciated thx


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

:worship:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

damn clean


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

BigLos said:


> :worship:


----------



## THE DON QUON (Jul 14, 2011)

CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE said:


>


Niceee


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

BigLos said:


> LOOKING GOOD CARLOS:thumbsup:


----------



## FUNKaheim714 (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

BigLos said:


> CAR LOOKS CLEANER NOW THAT YOU ADDED THE BUMPER KIT:thumbsup:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

JINXED32 said:


> BigLos said:
> 
> 
> > LOOKING GOOD CARLOS:thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

FUNKaheim714 said:


>


Dayyyuumm!! Nice three-wheel.


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TTt Big Bodies


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

JINXED32 said:


> BigLos said:
> 
> 
> > CAR LOOKS CLEANER NOW THAT YOU ADDED THE BUMPER KIT:thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

BigLos said:


> :worship:


sweet goodness


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

~JALISCO~ said:


> sweet goodness


:biggrin:


----------



## Lowkotex (May 11, 2012)

:thumbsup::nicoderm:truuuuu!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

sick ass pic


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

heres my lac its called "guccilac" built it from the ground up. it changes from bronze,purple,brown


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

cutdog1978 said:


> heres my lac its called "guccilac" built it from the ground up. it changes from bronze,purple,brown


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

cutdog1978 said:


> heres my lac its called "guccilac" built it from the ground up. it changes from bronze,purple,brown


Nice job, Homie. That steering wheel is bad ass.


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

cutdog1978 said:


> heres my lac its called "guccilac" built it from the ground up. it changes from bronze,purple,brown


Bad ass interior homie


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

fleetwood88 said:


> Bad ass interior homie


thanks sir


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

CadillacTom said:


> Nice job, Homie. That steering wheel is bad ass.


thanks sir. baught the wheel off ebay. its called raptor


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

eastbay68 said:


> E.C. ROLO said:
> 
> 
> > CadiRolo part 2 :nicoderm:
> ...


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Smokes999 said:


> THANKS DOGG ITS GETTING THERE...........YOU SHOULD COME OUT TO THE CRUISE NIGHT IN ONTARIO ON EUCLID..


COOL IS IT ON SATERDAY HOMIE


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

DIRK DIGLER said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowkotex (May 11, 2012)

cutdog1978 said:


> heres my lac its called "guccilac" built it from the ground up. it changes from bronze,purple,brown
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

DIRK DIGLER said:


>


uffin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

DIRK DIGLER said:


>


YOU GUYS LOOKED GOOD OUT THERE YESTERDAY! IVE NEVER SEEN THAT MANY BIG BODYS IN 1 PLACE AT THE SAME TIME.


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

TRAFFIC-LAC said:


> YOU GUYS LOOKED GOOD OUT THERE YESTERDAY! IVE NEVER SEEN THAT MANY BIG BODYS IN 1 PLACE AT THE SAME TIME.


haha thank you big dawg, are you going the GoodTimes CC show this saturday at the Normandi casino?


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## OG BIGWILL (Nov 1, 2009)

My '94 I started working on.


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

BigLos said:


>


you gonna go to normandie show tomorrow?


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Smokes999 said:


> you gonna go to normandie show tomorrow?


YESSIR


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

OG BIGWILL said:


> View attachment 514274
> View attachment 514275
> 
> My '94 I started working on.


Where did u get the grill?


----------



## Lowkotex (May 11, 2012)

NICE RIDE:h5:


----------



## Lowkotex (May 11, 2012)

[:thumbsup:CLEANOTE=OG BIGWILL;15755909]
View attachment 514274
View attachment 514275

My '94 I started working on.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lowkotex (May 11, 2012)

BigLos said:


>


:thumbsup: LOOKING GOOD


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

Here's my 94 project/daily


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

Chicago


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Posted on Hollywood Blvd last nite


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

MAJESTICS MIAMI


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

sour diesel said:


> MAJESTICS MIAMI


----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

Elite64 said:


> Posted on Hollywood Blvd last nite


this Lac is sick :thumbsup:


----------



## LT1Fleetwood (Apr 15, 2012)

cutdog1978 said:


> heres my lac its called "guccilac" built it from the ground up. it changes from bronze,purple,brown


Did you have to cut the airbag wire off to add this steering wheel?


----------



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ (Jan 14, 2003)

*FRESH PAINT ON MY 96.....NEXT UP IS INTERIOR, NEW TOP AND RIMS TO MATCH*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

sour diesel said:


> MAJESTICS MIAMI


AWWWW SHIT


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

DJ Englewood said:


> Chicago


Dats whats up Big M


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

sour diesel said:


> MAJESTICS MIAMI


Damn that shyt looks Like if is photoshot nice like the paint


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> 94 bro.. Im gathering the $$ together I will hit you soon unless you need some Zenith stuff we could work a trade


i need the ones at da bottom two rows


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

sour diesel said:


> MAJESTICS MIAMI




:worship::worship:

:fool2::fool2:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

sour diesel said:


> MAJESTICS MIAMI



looks real good :thumbsup: just change them tires


----------



## califas (Jul 10, 2008)

sour diesel said:


> MAJESTICS MIAMI


looking good homie


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

BLUE OWL said:


> COOL IS IT ON SATERDAY HOMIE


wednesdays at 6pm


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Did a lil work on the cady








New 72 dayton engrave ko and hub blue spokes








Engrav wiper arm what u think


----------



## LT1Fleetwood (Apr 15, 2012)

LT1Fleetwood said:


> Did you have to cut the airbag wire off to add this steering wheel?


 Anyone? Do you have to cut off the airbag wire to install a aftermarket steering wheel?


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

LT1Fleetwood said:


> Anyone? Do you have to cut off the airbag wire to install a aftermarket steering wheel?


Yes u take it off


----------



## LT1Fleetwood (Apr 15, 2012)

^ so all i have to do is cut off the yellow wire at the base?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Blue94cady said:


> Did a lil work on the cady
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*
SEE THIS IS THE REASON WHY I SOLD MINE..... SLOW DOWN BUDDY LET THE REST OF THE CADDY PEOPLE CATCH UP.......

OH YEAH SHOW THE STEARING WHEEL TOO.....
LOOKING GOOD HOMIE....*


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> *
> SEE THIS IS THE REASON WHY I SOLD MINE..... SLOW DOWN BUDDY LET THE REST OF THE CADDY PEOPLE CATCH UP.......
> 
> OH YEAH SHOW THE STEARING WHEEL TOO.....
> LOOKING GOOD HOMIE....*



Aora esi culpa q vendiste tu cady q malo soy speedy is the one going fast my cady its a street car


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

dont forget to disconnect the battery so the air bag don't go off while your working


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Blue94cady said:


> Did a lil work on the cady
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dam its lookin nice


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

V-TOWN ROLLERZ said:


> View attachment 514991
> *FRESH PAINT ON MY 96.....NEXT UP IS INTERIOR, NEW TOP AND RIMS TO MATCH*


Nice looks like central valley gonna have another clean bigbody:thumbsup:


----------



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ (Jan 14, 2003)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> Nice looks like central valley gonna have another clean bigbody:thumbsup:


I'M WORKING ON IT...THANKS I APPRECIATE IT!:thumbsup:


----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

Here is my Caddy, what u guys think??


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

jes said:


> Here is my Caddy, what u guys think??
> View attachment 515837


Nice homie looks kind off Like mine


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

DJ Englewood said:


>



yours?


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

ENVIUS said:


> yours?


That's silver's from majestics cc chicago chapter


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

oh ok


----------



## FUNKaheim714 (Nov 11, 2010)

For sale or trade for impala. Pm me


----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

fleetwood88 said:


> Nice homie looks kind off Like mine


thanks homie, any pics of your caddy?


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)




----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

Washed up my ride now ready to roll uffin:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

bckbmpr84 said:


>


Badass lac :thumbsup:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

jes said:


> this Lac is sick :thumbsup:


Thanks bro, you have a clean caddy too!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

sour diesel said:


>


That is one sexy cady


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> Dam its lookin nice


Thanks bro urs its clean ass fuck to


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

sour diesel said:


>


:fool2:



Lacman93 said:


> Washed up my ride now ready to roll uffin:


:fool2::fool2:



Blue94cady said:


> Did a lil work on the cady
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:loco::fool2::fool2::fool2::run:


----------



## kandyandchrome (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

bckbmpr84 said:


>


:thumbsup:



sour diesel said:


>


SICK


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

just got in from a trip to the junkyard here in Chicagoland look what saw


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

NOT CRACKED :cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

sour diesel said:


>




hell yea! pink is the way to go lol


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

Has anybody ever body droped one? Pics?:wow:


----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

Elite64 said:


> Thanks bro, you have a clean caddy too!


thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

So I picked up this 94 from AZ yesterday. It's going to be my daily.








In the name of finally completing a project I'm debating dumping the disassembled 94 I already have, throw everything I have from the project fleetwood onto this stock daily minus the chrome undies and just fix up my 63.


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

Quick question: Which product is best to make a vinyl top on a BigBody look new and shiny??? I've heard of 303 Protectant, what else do you guys recommend???


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

nice rides


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

ENVIUS said:


> hell yea! pink is the way to go lol


i saw it at the Majestic mia show. bad ass ride


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## Cadillac Carter (Jun 7, 2012)

:boink:


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

ttt


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

Lacman93 said:


> Quick question: Which product is best to make a vinyl top on a BigBody look new and shiny??? I've heard of 303 Protectant, what else do you guys recommend???


 Upholstrey guy recommended this stuff years ago its all I use.


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

DUKE said:


> Upholstrey guy recommended this stuff years ago its all I use.


Thanks bro I'll get on that asap


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

StreetNShow said:


> So I picked up this 94 from AZ yesterday. It's going to be my daily.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you decide to sell chrome undies let me know wouldnt mind picking up,hood brackets,hood shocks,steering parts and possible the rear end but thats a big maybe for the rear end thanks let me know


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

DJ Englewood said:


> View attachment 516761
> 
> View attachment 516762
> 
> ...


DAM WHAT JUNK YARD DID YOU FIND ALL THIS GOLD AT I NEED ME SOME PARTS? DO YOU STILL HAVE PARTS FROM YOUR CAR? :wave: AND TELL ANGEL HAVENT FORGOT ABOUT HIM THAT I APOLOGIZE THANKS


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*FOR SALE...PM ME IF INTERESTED...PAYPAL READY







*


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

NICE FIND 


CADILLAC D said:


> *FOR SALE...PM ME IF INTERESTED...PAYPAL READY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

StreetNShow said:


> So I picked up this 94 from AZ yesterday. It's going to be my daily.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




pm sent :x:


----------



## Lowkotex (May 11, 2012)

:h5:*nice !!!!!!!!!!*


bckbmpr84 said:


>


----------



## Lowkotex (May 11, 2012)

cruziing 2morrow oQ?



andres18954 said:


> View attachment 516941
> View attachment 516942
> View attachment 516943
> View attachment 516944
> View attachment 516940


----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

:thumbsup: sweet


bckbmpr84 said:


>


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

Centillac said:


> if you decide to sell chrome undies let me know wouldnt mind picking up,hood brackets,hood shocks,steering parts and possible the rear end but thats a big maybe for the rear end thanks let me know


I'll keep you posted homie. If I sell anything, it'll be the chrome undies and use the rest of the chrome on my daily.


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

G'S MR CLEAN


----------



## Lowkotex (May 11, 2012)

[/IMG]


----------



## Lowkotex (May 11, 2012)

[/IMG]


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

A couple from this last weekend


----------



## Lowkotex (May 11, 2012)

[/IMG] :buttkick:


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

:thumbsup:uffin:


StreetNShow said:


> So I picked up this 94 from AZ yesterday. It's going to be my daily.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood (Apr 11, 2009)

What to buy a billet grill. Anybody know who can make it.
?


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

Bad ass Fleetwood Homie. I like the color


andres18954 said:


> View attachment 516941
> View attachment 516942
> View attachment 516943
> View attachment 516944
> View attachment 516940


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

SupremeAir said:


> A couple from this last weekend
> View attachment 517577
> View attachment 517578
> View attachment 517576


Dam wut u got in there


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

I just picked this up a few weeks ago... Still gotta fuck with it.


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

BigLos said:


> uffin:


----------



## CaddyFleetwood (Feb 13, 2009)

we need more pictures homie that shit looks nice


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

CaddyFleetwood said:


> we need more pictures homie that shit looks nice


X2


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

StreetNShow said:


> I'll keep you posted homie. If I sell anything, it'll be the chrome undies and use the rest of the chrome on my daily.


Sounds good homie let me know on the Chrome undies hopefully by then u change ur mind with the other stuff when ur ready


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

BigLos said:


> uffin:


:wow::wow::thumbsup:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

andres18954 said:


> View attachment 516941
> View attachment 516942
> View attachment 516943
> View attachment 516944
> View attachment 516940


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

CaddyFleetwood said:


> we need more pictures homie that shit looks nice











this lac is clean as fuck. I think its a MAJESTICS car too if Im not mistaken.


----------



## Lowkotex (May 11, 2012)

Any one have a Adjustable Trailing Arms (Upper for a 94 fleet wood for sale ??? P.M.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 517862
> 
> View attachment 517861


Danm the rag top looks hard homie


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

Lowkotex said:


> [/IMG]:buttkick:


looks clean homie


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 517862
> 
> View attachment 517861


GT's UP :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fleetwood88 said:


> Danm the rag top looks hard homie


Thsnks, it used to be on the doors too but i took it off when i repainted it a couple months ago
..looks better now to me


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

SHORTY84 said:


> GT's UP :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

BigLos said:


> this lac is clean as fuck. I think its a MAJESTICS car too if Im not mistaken.


Yes it is:thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

BigLos said:


> uffin:


Man da white cadi looks off da chain


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 517862
> 
> View attachment 517861
> [/QUOTE


----------



## THE DON QUON (Jul 14, 2011)

Small game compared to u all but we trying in hawaii


----------



## Lowkotex (May 11, 2012)

nice :thumbsup::thumbsup:


THE DON QUON said:


> View attachment 517959
> 
> Small game compared to u all but we trying in hawaii


----------



## NvSmonte (Aug 28, 2008)

Alright fleetwood owners had a question wanting to run 13's on my 93 with out running a spacer and I was told that I could run 11 inch caprice rotors but do I need any other parts off a caprice or can I run just the rotors with all my hardware I have already on the car


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

BigLos said:


> this lac is clean as fuck. I think its a MAJESTICS car too if Im not mistaken.


 yup thats richie richs car..aka BLUE BALLS..big m l.a


----------



## ATOMIC DOGG CONECTA (Jun 14, 2012)

*HEY WHATS UP EVERYONE,HOPE YOU'RE ALL ENJOYING YOUR SUNDAY. I GOT A QUESTION,HOPEFULLY SOMEONE CAN HELP ME OUT. I HAVE A 95 BIG BODY, A SET OF 13" 88 SPOKE DAYTONS. GOT NO PROBLEM WITH THE REAR AS FAR AS SKIRT CLEARANCE. WHATS THE BEST WAY TO MOUNT THE FRONT RIMS AS FAR AS SPACER SIZE,OR CHANGING OUT THE ROTOR AND CALIPERS? THANKS.
SAUL*


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

ATOMIC DOGG CONECTA said:


> *HEY WHATS UP EVERYONE,HOPE YOU'RE ALL ENJOYING YOUR SUNDAY. I GOT A QUESTION,HOPEFULLY SOMEONE CAN HELP ME OUT. I HAVE A 95 BIG BODY, A SET OF 13" 88 SPOKE DAYTONS. GOT NO PROBLEM WITH THE REAR AS FAR AS SKIRT CLEARANCE. WHATS THE BEST WAY TO MOUNT THE FRONT RIMS AS FAR AS SPACER SIZE,OR CHANGING OUT THE ROTOR AND CALIPERS? THANKS.
> SAUL*



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/164087-13-big-body-fleetwoods-93-96-a.html
here you go :thumbsup:


----------



## ATOMIC DOGG CONECTA (Jun 14, 2012)

MR.GM84 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/164087-13-big-body-fleetwoods-93-96-a.html
> here you go :thumbsup:


*
THANKS HOMIE,GONNA GIVE THEM A CALL.*:thumbsup:


----------



## JROLL (Aug 29, 2011)

Can anyone give me some info about how to mold the mercedes lights into the side mirrors? Any help i'd appreciate it homies!


----------



## MYRA J (Sep 6, 2010)

JROLL said:


> Can anyone give me some info about how to mold the mercedes lights into the side mirrors? Any help i'd appreciate it homies!


i can get you some already done


----------



## MYRA J (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## MYRA J (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## JROLL (Aug 29, 2011)

i wanna put tha lights in myself i just wanted sum info about how it was done


----------



## MYRA J (Sep 6, 2010)

JROLL said:


> i wanna put tha lights in myself i just wanted sum info about how it was done


well get your cutting tools out and have at it 









http://www.ebay.com/itm/USA-LED-SID...Parts_Accessories&hash=item5d346ced18&vxp=mtr


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

MYRA J said:


> i can get you some already done


How much?


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

MYRA J said:


> View attachment 518571
> 
> View attachment 518572


nOCAN 3weel on dubs


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

MYRA J said:


> i can get you some already done


:fool2::fool2::wow:


----------



## MYRA J (Sep 6, 2010)

pm DJ Englewood he has the hookup :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

MYRA J said:


> View attachment 518571
> 
> View attachment 518572



HOLY SHIT.....another good reason to roll 13s or 14s ! LOL


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

ENVIUS said:


> HOLY SHIT.....another good reason to roll 13s or 14s ! LOL


X2


----------



## CaddyFleetwood (Feb 13, 2009)

BigLos said:


> this lac is clean as fuck. I think its a MAJESTICS car too if Im not mistaken.
> 
> i think it is from MAJESTICS i like the color not sure what chapter tho, car looks nice tho love the color


----------



## THE DON QUON (Jul 14, 2011)

CaddyFleetwood said:


> BigLos said:
> 
> 
> > this lac is clean as fuck. I think its a MAJESTICS car too if Im not mistaken.
> ...


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Selling my Big Body!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...ameleon-cadillac-fleetwood-big-body-sale.html


----------



## ATOMIC DOGG CONECTA (Jun 14, 2012)

CaddyFleetwood said:


> BigLos said:
> 
> 
> > this lac is clean as fuck. I think its a MAJESTICS car too if Im not mistaken.
> ...


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

BigLos said:


> this lac is clean as fuck. I think its a MAJESTICS car too if Im not mistaken.



july 2011 issue 
Majestics LA chapter


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Lowkotex said:


> [/IMG]


this looks familiar, lol


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

THE DON QUON said:


> View attachment 517959
> 
> Small game compared to u all but we trying in hawaii



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

MYRA J said:


> View attachment 518571
> 
> View attachment 518572



:burn:


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

my daily driver.slowely getting it together.itll be repainted,cut and rollin 13s by the end of the year early next


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

Any body selling a smooth cap for a 5th wheel ?? Pm me pls


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

*i took this pic the other day on the 105 freeway, real clean big body! 















*


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

DIRK DIGLER said:


> *i took this pic the other day on the 105 freeway, real clean big body!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet pics


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

sixonebubble said:


>


Damn
 Real Nice, homie


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

sixonebubble said:


>


Real clean


----------



## NvSmonte (Aug 28, 2008)

My fleetwood after spindle and rotor swap to fit 13's with no rub up front


----------



## NvSmonte (Aug 28, 2008)

<img id="vbattach_520183" class="previewthumb" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=520183&stc=1" attachmentid="520183"> My fleetwood after spindle and rotor swap to fit 13's with no rub up front


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

fixed it for you Ceaser


----------



## CADDYLUVA (Jun 22, 2012)

IS THAT FOR A 95? IVE GOT A CRACKED 95 FLEETWOOD DASH I NEED REPLACED/FIXED


Centillac said:


> DAM WHAT JUNK YARD DID YOU FIND ALL THIS GOLD AT I NEED ME SOME PARTS? DO YOU STILL HAVE PARTS FROM YOUR CAR? :wave: AND TELL ANGEL HAVENT FORGOT ABOUT HIM THAT I APOLOGIZE THANKS


----------



## El Eazy-e (May 22, 2010)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

MYRA J said:


> pm DJ Englewood he has the hookup :thumbsup:


:nicoderm:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

BumP


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:run:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up raza


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Does anyone have any pics of a fleetwood with a ragtop? Thinking of cutting mine.


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Smokes999 said:


> View attachment 521719


Clean as fuck. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

sixonebubble said:


> Does anyone have any pics of a fleetwood with a ragtop? Thinking of cutting mine.


i'm thinking the same project too


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

My Homies Fleetwood


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

View attachment wcl72x.bmp
View attachment i3tnxz.bmp


sixonebubble said:


> Does anyone have any pics of a fleetwood with a ragtop? Thinking of cutting mine.


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

sour diesel said:


> Clean as fuck. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


thanks dogg :biggrin:


----------



## THE FAMILIA BOSS (Mar 15, 2012)

Has anyone else heard this before...I heard that stock upper control arms from an 80's caprice are longer than a 93-96 Fleetwoods uppers.. meaning if you swap them over you wouldn't have to extend them... is this true if so how much of a difference is there.. 1/2".
1"??


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

THE FAMILIA BOSS said:


> Has anyone else heard this before...I heard that stock upper control arms from an 80's caprice are longer than a 93-96 Fleetwoods uppers.. meaning if you swap them over you wouldn't have to extend them... is this true if so how much of a difference is there.. 1/2".
> 1"??


No not true the same


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Were is it going compa


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

UCETAH said:


> View attachment 522102
> View attachment 522103


I was thinking more like this. Found some manufacturers online, *ANYONE HAVE A 35" X 40" RAGTOP FOR SALE!*


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Blue94cady said:


> Were is it going compa


Went to the show in bakersfield on sunday got 2nd place luxury mild


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Rolling to San Diego a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

sixonebubble said:


> Does anyone have any pics of a fleetwood with a ragtop? Thinking of cutting mine.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

UCETAH said:


> View attachment 522400


Nice thanks! I think that's next on the to-do-list if I don't sell it...


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Anybody need a body control module for their big body ? I have one out of a 96 $80 shipped hit me up 602-312-8877 I take paypal


----------



## THE FAMILIA BOSS (Mar 15, 2012)

Blue94cady said:


> No not true the same


I thought so... thanks homie


----------



## ATOMIC DOGG CONECTA (Jun 14, 2012)

hey whats up everybody,i have a 95 big body and was thinking of doing a spindle & 11" rotor swap from a 80' box caprice to avoid the spacer and grinding.just wanted some input on what you guys think,good or bad idea? gonna be running dayton 88 13 7's. thanks.
Saul


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1996...5400741?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item35bedcb025

fleetwood golf cart :nicoderm:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

CoupeDTS said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1996...5400741?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item35bedcb025
> 
> fleetwood golf cart :nicoderm:


----------



## 48bomb (May 4, 2008)

Anybody got good rocker moulding clips for the passenger side rear? and the 2 front doors? anybody know if they still make new ones?


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

the dealer ship can get them but its 80 bucks for three clips i need the driver side


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

$80!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Who was the guy selling the plastic window guides on here?the ones in the lower track that always break.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

lowdeville said:


> Who was the guy selling the plastic window guides on here?the ones in the lower track that always break.


 http://www.impalassforum.com/vBulletin/showthread.php?t=232364
Its a dorman part just go to ur local parts store. If that's what ur talkin bout


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> Went to the show in bakersfield on sunday got 2nd place luxury mild


:thumbsup:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Hope This Helps.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

WhiteChocolate said:


> Hope This Helps.


That's exactly what I want! Now I just have to decide on fabric color, Blue or Purple? Leaning towards blue cuz interior is blue.
I found some on-line for around $550 (35"x40") do you know of any kit vendors?


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

E.C. ROLO said:


> 94 bro.. Im gathering the $$ together I will hit you soon unless you need some Zenith stuff we could work a trade


might those ko's on the bottom right b for sale if so pm me


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TRAFFIC-LAC said:


> I HAVE A SET OF REVERSE LIGHTS, HIT ME UP IF ANYONE IS INTRESTED


How clean r they homie pm price


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

sixonebubble said:


> That's exactly what I want! Now I just have to decide on fabric color, Blue or Purple? Leaning towards blue cuz interior is blue.
> I found some on-line for around $550 (35"x40") do you know of any kit vendors?


blurple would be perfect but has to be custom made. Love the paint on the Fleetwood.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

WhiteChocolate said:


> blurple would be perfect but has to be custom made. Love the paint on the Fleetwood.


Thanks. What's blurple? Any pics?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Elite64 said:


> Rolling to San Diego a couple of weeks ago


:thumbsup:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

LAST CALL EVERYTHING MUST GO MOM WANTS IT OUTTA HER DRIVEWAY I HATE TO JUNK IT BUT I GUESS I WILL GOOD ENGINE GOOD TRANS GOOD REAR END MANY MANY GOOD PARTS IN AND OUT DIRT CHEAP PRICES COME GET THEM B4 THE SCRAP YARD DOES


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

toker1 said:


> How clean r they homie pm price


THEYRE GONE HOMIE


----------



## young bird (Mar 5, 2011)

DJ Englewood said:


> LAST CALL EVERYTHING MUST GO MOM WANTS IT OUTTA HER DRIVEWAY I HATE TO JUNK IT BUT I GUESS I WILL GOOD ENGINE GOOD TRANS GOOD REAR END MANY MANY GOOD PARTS IN AND OUT DIRT CHEAP PRICES COME GET THEM B4 THE SCRAP YARD DOES
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## 96LOCS (Nov 21, 2011)

young bird said:


> DJ Englewood said:
> 
> 
> > LAST CALL EVERYTHING MUST GO MOM WANTS IT OUTTA HER DRIVEWAY I HATE TO JUNK IT BUT I GUESS I WILL GOOD ENGINE GOOD TRANS GOOD REAR END MANY MANY GOOD PARTS IN AND OUT DIRT CHEAP PRICES COME GET THEM B4 THE SCRAP YARD DOES
> ...


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

sixonebubble said:


> That's exactly what I want! Now I just have to decide on fabric color, Blue or Purple? Leaning towards blue cuz interior is blue.
> I found some on-line for around $550 (35"x40") do you know of any kit vendors?


40x55 fits a big body perfect,any smaller looks odd to me.
THis place makes a good product,but takes awhile to build them,expect to wait a couple months.
http://www.slidingragtops.com/13.html


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

40x55


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

I just talked to them. They're sending me some fabric samples so I can pick the right color. Yea after looking at the examples above and measuring my roof, the 40" x 55" sounds like a winner.
Does anyone know who owns the red one with tan top above? I have a question for that guy...


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

lowdeville said:


> 40x55


Exactly what I want. What is the measurement from the center of windshield to where rag starts. I know you have to clear the visors and the garage opener compartment right?


----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm loving this light blue Fleetwood with the blue patterns!!!!! :thumbsupoes anybody have any more pics, post them up, please.


WhiteChocolate said:


>


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

young bird said:


> DJ Englewood said:
> 
> 
> > LAST CALL EVERYTHING MUST GO MOM WANTS IT OUTTA HER DRIVEWAY I HATE TO JUNK IT BUT I GUESS I WILL GOOD ENGINE GOOD TRANS GOOD REAR END MANY MANY GOOD PARTS IN AND OUT DIRT CHEAP PRICES COME GET THEM B4 THE SCRAP YARD DOES
> ...


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

sour diesel said:


>


:run:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Cadistrophic at the South Gate Azalea show in 2002.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

sixonebubble said:


> Exactly what I want. What is the measurement from the center of windshield to where rag starts. I know you have to clear the visors and the garage opener compartment right?


DRop your headliner,and you'll see exactly where to cut,it works out while keeping the roof braces in place(aside from the middle ones that run side to side).


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

Elite64 said:


> Cadistrophic at the South Gate Azalea show in 2002.


1 OF THE CLEANEST EVER:thumbsup:


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

i loss power on my 96 when i give it some gas ( rev it up) it seams like it hesitate a lil bit then it reves up. it starts up good, idle good and every thing but when i try to drive it i have no power it stills runs and go's but it takes a bit to get speed. any one had this problem???


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## jcmascorro (Sep 6, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can get the euro tail lights?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

jcmascorro said:


> Does anyone know where I can get the euro tail lights?


Try Mr Lac on here,he had a set for sale not long ago,top notch seller too.


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Elite64 said:


> Cadistrophic at the South Gate Azalea show in 2002.


I remember this car it was badazz:thumbsup:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

DJ Englewood said:


> LAST CALL EVERYTHING MUST GO MOM WANTS IT OUTTA HER DRIVEWAY I HATE TO JUNK IT BUT I GUESS I WILL GOOD ENGINE GOOD TRANS GOOD REAR END MANY MANY GOOD PARTS IN AND OUT DIRT CHEAP PRICES COME GET THEM B4 THE SCRAP YARD DOES


Is it the 93 with the 350 engine in it? If so u willing to sell parts off it


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> I remember this car it was badazz:thumbsup:


Still is, i get to see it here in Texas.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

some pics from a Photo Shoot for the local Outback ..there putting together a calendar


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

a little 3 wheel


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

ENVIUS said:


> a little 3 wheel


nice homie looking real good. :thumbsup::nicoderm::h5:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THAT 3 WHEEL WAS KILLA:thumbsup:


----------



## CaddyFleetwood (Feb 13, 2009)

ENVIUS said:


> a little 3 wheel


thats was badass bro  hows the car doing have u done anything new to it


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Cut N 3's said:


> Still is, i get to see it here in Texas.


Qny recent Pics


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Elite64 said:


> Cadistrophic at the South Gate Azalea show in 2002.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

CaddyFleetwood said:


> thats was badass bro  hows the car doing have u done anything new to it


haven't done anything since winter...its doing good now that I replaced the whole dam ignition system lol


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> Qny recent Pics


X94


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Cut N 3's said:


>


:thumbsup: you bringing it to vegas in october?


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

View attachment 525765
View attachment 525774


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

A COUPLE OF OLD PICS.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

sixonebubble said:


> Thanks. What's blurple? Any pics?


Blurple is just a nice way of saying blue and purple mix.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

sixonebubble said:


> I just talked to them. They're sending me some fabric samples so I can pick the right color. Yea after looking at the examples above and measuring my roof, the 40" x 55" sounds like a winner.
> Does anyone know who owns the red one with tan top above? I have a question for that guy...


The Red Fleetwood belongs to a Miami member. Not sure who but if you post the picture and the questing in the Miami Fest I'm sure you will get your answer.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Big Juan said:


> I'm loving this light blue Fleetwood with the blue patterns!!!!! :thumbsupoes anybody have any more pics, post them up, please.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Here are some Other Blue Paint Ideas.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

-JUICY 93- said:


> View attachment 525765
> View attachment 525774
> View attachment 525784
> View attachment 525786


looks good man


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

ENVIUS said:


> a little 3 wheel


----------



## Serious916 (May 7, 2012)




----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

tttuffin:


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

ENVIUS said:


> looks good man


Thanks. I cant post the new pics i have on my phone.


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

loook hella clean nice patterns , i just sold mine a while back mis it now , lol
View attachment 526118


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

what happened...thats a clean caddy




ElRody23 said:


> :biggrin:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

EL JEFE DE JEFES


----------



## Royal Legacy (Apr 5, 2010)

RareClass said:


> EL JEFE DE JEFES
> 
> View attachment 526149
> View attachment 526150
> ...


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

hood_starra said:


> what happened...thats a clean caddy


Radiator! It's an old pic, don't know where d car is now!


----------



## CaddyFleetwood (Feb 13, 2009)

ENVIUS said:


> haven't done anything since winter...its doing good now that I replaced the whole dam ignition system lol


u got anything in mind that ur gon do 2 it


----------



## CaddyFleetwood (Feb 13, 2009)

CadillacsFinest said:


>


those 13' Vogues


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

a couple mishaps on roof and trunk kandy sections led to do away with it, body worked, primed based , flaked, cleared wetsanded and now its time for patterns......








see what happens, playing around with the tape


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Ay way


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

CaddyFleetwood said:


> those 13' Vogues


:yessad:


----------



## golower (Apr 17, 2012)

*93 fleet*

newer project, i thought this ride deserved a second life.
just about have replaced everything.

side









side









hood









trunk









setup









current wheels


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

~JALISCO~ said:


> a couple mishaps on roof and trunk kandy sections led to do away with it, body worked, primed based , flaked, cleared wetsanded and now its time for patterns......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Dense (Dec 14, 2006)

golower said:


> newer project, i thought this ride deserved a second life.
> just about have replaced everything.
> 
> side
> ...


 Do you know if this Lac was originally owned by Larry that use to be in Seattle R.O.?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

ENVIUS said:


>


Looking good.


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

ENVIUS said:


>


Nice shots


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Looking for passenger door side chrome rocker panels and front left side bumper molding.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> Qny recent Pics


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

sour diesel said:


> :thumbsup: you bringing it to vegas in october?


I sould be there but not sure da cadi will be, but will see.


----------



## naptownbrown (Jul 3, 2012)

MYRA J said:


> pm DJ Englewood he has the hookup :thumbsup:


Hay this naptownbrown from indy is this the person or place where i can get these side mirror mer lights? If not can you give me so info to get a pair.


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

ENVIUS said:


>


them accessories sure look good on that car


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Cut N 3's said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


>


evreyone seems to have nice cutom accessories


----------



## CaddyFleetwood (Feb 13, 2009)

CadillacsFinest said:


> :yessad:


:thumbsup:


----------



## fatony (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

working on my roof, just started


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Mario Loco (Jul 7, 2011)

:nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## DM83CS (Apr 17, 2009)

~JALISCO~ said:


> working on my roof, just started


looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

~JALISCO~ said:


> working on my roof, just started


Dam its lookin good gonna have to add more to mine


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

~JALISCO~ said:


> working on my roof, just started


:run:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

~JALISCO~ said:


> working on my roof, just started


WOW HOMIE PUTTING SOME MORE WORK:thumbsup:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

BLUE OWL said:


> WOW HOMIE PUTTING SOME MORE WORK:thumbsup:





sour diesel said:


> :run:





Glideinlowcarclub said:


> Dam its lookin good gonna have to add more to mine





DM83CS said:


> looking good :thumbsup:


THANKS G'S! 
HERE ARE SOME MOE PATTERNS, STILL GOT WAYS TO GO SINCE I BEEN DOING A LITTLE AT A TIME


----------



## BOBO (Jun 10, 2003)

how to make 13x7 rev stop rubing on back.


----------



## BOBO (Jun 10, 2003)

~JALISCO~ said:


> THANKS G'S!
> HERE ARE SOME MOE PATTERNS, STILL GOT WAYS TO GO SINCE I BEEN DOING A LITTLE AT A TIME


man looking good bro.


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

~JALISCO~ said:


> working on my roof, just started


Dam homie that's bad ass. But no more(no homos) I'm falling behind I have to get caught up to u keep it going can't wait till is done looking firmed


----------



## LT1Fleetwood (Apr 15, 2012)

What needs to be done to fit a steering wheel from a 2000-05 deville into a 93-96 fleetwood like these? Thanks


----------



## customcutlass (Dec 17, 2008)

mine b 4 i painted it






this is it now


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Anyone ever pull their LT1 out and replace it with an old school 350? Im thinking about building one and chroming it out completely then dropping it in...im so tired of the OPTI electrical issues....either that or someone buy my caddy so i can get me a 60s vert caddy!


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

ENVIUS said:


> Anyone ever pull their LT1 out and replace it with an old school 350? Im thinking about building one and chroming it out completely then dropping it in...im so tired of the OPTI electrical issues....either that or someone buy my caddy so i can get me a 60s vert caddy!


X 2 on the first part???


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

Centillac said:


> X 2 on the first part???


x3


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ENVIUS said:


> Anyone ever pull their LT1 out and replace it with an old school 350? Im thinking about building one and chroming it out completely then dropping it in...im so tired of the OPTI electrical issues....either that or someone buy my caddy so i can get me a 60s vert caddy!


its acting up gain? i thought it just got fixed,what now?


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

~JALISCO~ said:


>


 Very nice Bro keep pushin:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

~JALISCO~ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

BLUE OWL said:


> :thumbsup:


thanks



DUKE said:


> Very nice Bro keep pushin:thumbsup:


thanks bro, but im starting to have masking tape nighmares:roflmao: a couple more sections and its a wrap


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

LT1Fleetwood said:


> What needs to be done to fit a steering wheel from a 2000-05 deville into a 93-96 fleetwood like these? Thanks


Wouldn't it would have been the same bolt pattern as your stock 1 since that's a newer stock 1


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

%candy mobile% said:


>


that cady lays real nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

From the DUB Show this past weekend.


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Elite64 said:


> From the DUB Show this past weekend.


:shocked::ninja::worship:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

:thumbsup:


~JALISCO~ said:


>


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

~JALISCO~ said:


>


Fuck way thats badass te aventastes


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Blue94cady said:


> Fuck way thats badass te aventastes


first time spraying kandy, hope noone notices all the fuck ups
thanks carnal


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

~JALISCO~ said:


>


Thats badass homie, nice work.


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

thanks fellas i gots to practice this stuff more


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

~JALISCO~ said:


>


True backyard boogie right there.


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

CadillacTom said:


> True backyard boogie right there.


yesssir, its the best way unless you ball heavily and can afford shop booth time


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

clear and its a wrap


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*JALISCO ALL I GOTTA SAY IS............* :fool2:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

~JALISCO~ said:


> clear and its a wrap


:thumbsup:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

badd ass GTimer :bowrofl:


----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

Now these are motivational pics right here!!!!! Looking firme homie, keep up the good jale!!!!!


~JALISCO~ said:


> clear and its a wrap


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

~JALISCO~ said:


>


\

caddy is coming along nicely im loving the paterns


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

~JALISCO~ said:


>


:worship::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks fellas, I wanna drive this beesh before the summer ends


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## Mario Loco (Jul 7, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

64 CRAWLING said:


> its acting up gain? i thought it just got fixed,what now?



its fine now..im just thinking about what i want to do to it in the future...thinking about finding an old 350 and building a nice motor from ground up...id like to get rid of all of the extra BS in my engine compartment...just keep wants necessary


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

YEA I HEARD THAT BY TIME YOU GET A AC DELCO THAT LIK 500 PLUS YOU CAN GET A DECENT 350 AND BUILD IT UP


----------



## chevy85-94 (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

TTT


----------



## piree1 (Dec 5, 2007)

Really??? A working floor shifter out of a Riviera...no kidding.... on a big body. Unnessisary in my opinion but still custom and & kinda cool. worth looking at for more than a glance if nothing else.


----------



## piree1 (Dec 5, 2007)

Looking around for a good priced 93-96 chrome (maybe gold) E & G grill. Not desperate for one immediately so if I can get one at a good price I will cosider buying it. Do need it in good condition though. Not show car quality but nice. PM me a price (few bucks more or less is ok) shipped to 28205.


----------



## EmilioGorlami (Sep 5, 2012)

i got one of these, they are sweet! and most parts are interchangeable with roadmasters!


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

81cutty said:


>





Smokes999 said:


> View attachment 536610
> View attachment 536611
> View attachment 536612
> View attachment 536613



:wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

Smokes999;[/QUOTE said:


> Man love those tops beautiful homie
> ://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/811/cadtop.jpg/]


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Smokes999 said:


> View attachment 536610
> View attachment 536611
> View attachment 536612
> View attachment 536613


CONGARTS ON YOUR WIN @ TORRES SHOW HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

Elite64 said:


> From the DUB Show this past weekend.


TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

BLUE OWL said:


> CONGARTS ON YOUR WIN @ TORRES SHOW HOMIE:thumbsup:


thanks dogg ... why went you there?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Smokes999 said:


> thanks dogg ... why went you there?


i DIDN'T PRE REG HOMIE:facepalm:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

sour diesel said:


>


*CHICHASO CUSTOMS IN THE HOUSE  LOOKING GOOD!!!!!*


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

BLUE OWL said:


>


Bad ass!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

sour diesel said:


>


----------



## Ciscos63ht (Mar 14, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

what size is it?:drama: 38"


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

where can i find carpet and seat belts for my 95??


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

cantgetenuf said:


> where can i find carpet and seat belts for my 95??


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

MR.GM84 said:


> what size is it?:drama: 38"


I cant remember its a 36 or 38. It came off a stock bigbody


----------



## Z3dr0ck (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

93-96 fleetwood factory 36" roof 75.00:nicoderm:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

sour diesel said:


>


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

whats good my fleetwood brorhers


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

timmnm77 said:


> whats good my fleetwood brorhers


What up ?


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

how u been juicy


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> Bad ass!! :thumbsup:


THANKS BRO:biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Z3dr0ck said:


>


NICE HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hows it goin everyone!? Back with the goods Authorized E&G Classic Distributor! I can hook you up with all your E&G Classic needs. Grilles, continental/booty/5th wheel kits. replacement parts and more! BEST PRICES!! Email me at [email protected] or feel free to txt/call hmu anytime.

Will
Custom Auto Options
414-739-5714


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

timmnm77 said:


> how u been juicy


I've been good. Just trying to finish my car so I can drive it before summer ends.


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

just picked up a 96 fleetwood brougham baldy.who's got a rear bumper ?


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

THAT CHROME GRILL IS THE SHIT HOW MUCH FOR ONE MADE FOR A 94 FLEETWOOD?


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

larryco50 said:


> Hows it goin everyone!? Back with the goods Authorized E&G Classic Distributor! I can hook you up with all your E&G Classic needs. Grilles, continental/booty/5th wheel kits. replacement parts and more! BEST PRICES!! Email me at [email protected] or feel free to txt/call hmu anytime.
> 
> Will
> Custom Auto Options
> ...


I WANT THAT CHROME GRILL


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

my way said:


> just picked up a 96 fleetwood brougham baldy.who's got a rear bumper ?


205 auto wrecking in portland or.


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

Where can I get a steering wheel adaptor to put a aftermarket steering wheel on a 96 fleet wood?


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

my way said:


> just picked up a 96 fleetwood brougham baldy.who's got a rear bumper ?


I do but I'm in NM and shipping would probably be a bitch.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Big Papi (Aug 19, 2005)

There are some clean Big Bodies posted here. I'm looking for a juiced '95 or '96 with a full frame wrap in So Cal. PM me if anyone knows where one is for sale.


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

1993bigb said:


> 205 auto wrecking in portland or.


THANK YOU !!!!!!!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Elite64 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## JROLL (Aug 29, 2011)

I got my front bumper from 205, they charge $300!


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

JROLL said:


> I got my front bumper from 205, they charge $300!


I got one for $50 in portland or.


----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

Good morning homie!!! How's the Fleetwood coming along?


-JUICY 93- said:


> I've been good. Just trying to finish my car so I can drive it before summer ends.


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

Big Juan said:


> Good morning homie!!! How's the Fleetwood coming along?


Its Coming along homie little by little . It Should be done for the Latin Pride show.


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

MR.GM84 said:


> 93-96 fleetwood factory 36" roof 75.00:nicoderm:


YOU STILL HAVE IT ?


----------



## LayDBurban (May 29, 2009)

all my fleetwood owners, so i have a question, I had a soft top fleetwood,i removed the top and where the trunk meets the back window there is a small gap is there some kinda of filler i am missing since i removed the top??


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

my newest fleetwood 93


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

LayDBurban said:


> all my fleetwood owners, so i have a question, I had a soft top fleetwood,i removed the top and where the trunk meets the back window there is a small gap is there some kinda of filler i am missing since i removed the top??


you need to get that peice from a baldy


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

JROLL said:


> I got my front bumper from 205, they charge $300!


i only need the main part,they said that will make it cheaper...


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

timmnm77 said:


> View attachment 541525
> my newest fleetwood 93


Already?!?! Congrats, Homie.


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

CadillacTom said:


> Already?!?! Congrats, Homie.


thanks tom


----------



## Royal Legacy (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

Royal Legacy said:


>


this is a bad ass pix


----------



## Royal Legacy (Apr 5, 2010)

timmnm77 said:


> this is a bad ass pix


thanks homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## LayDBurban (May 29, 2009)

sour diesel said:


> you need to get that peice from a baldy


hey sour,thanks for the bumper ,i since got a new one.. do you have that piece or know who may have it?? any one?


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

timmnm77 said:


> View attachment 541525
> my newest fleetwood 93


Nice ....


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Anyone know how much are the European tail lighs are going for!?


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

16th of september dippin


----------



## NINETYSEXLAC (Nov 12, 2008)

have these 4 sale if any 1 is looking for some seats . http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...056-1993-1996-big-body-seats-suede-vinyl.html


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Any One know how much are the European tail lights are going for ?


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

SHORTY84 said:


> View attachment 541783


Im coming for that azz... :biggrin: :guns:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

LayDBurban said:


> hey sour,thanks for the bumper ,i since got a new one.. do you have that piece or know who may have it?? any one?


Naw i aint seen a baldy in a while. I dont have that part i got a shitload of other parts but nobody buying my shit nomore


----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

sour diesel said:


> Naw i aint seen a baldy in a while. I dont have that part i got a shitload of other parts but nobody buying my shit nomore


 Do you have the rear impact strip that sits on the rear bumper, if so how much shipped to 79924? I also need the 2 impact strips that sit in the fron bumper.


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Big Juan said:


> Do you have the rear impact strip that sits on the rear bumper, if so how much shipped to 79924? I also need the 2 impact strips that sit in the fron bumper.


Naw those sell in seconds...


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

ElRody23 said:


> Anyone know how much are the European tail lighs are going for!?


500 plus


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> 500 plus


Gracias señor!


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

sour diesel said:


> Im coming for that azz... :biggrin: :guns:


:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

SHORTY84 said:


>





sour diesel said:


> Im coming for that azz... :biggrin: :guns:





SHORTY84 said:


> :thumbsup:



:drama:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> :drama:


Sup Ed I haven't heard from you in a minute :wave:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

sour diesel said:


> Im coming for that azz... :biggrin: :guns:


 hno: hno:


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

For sale make make ofert


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Those r nice.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

fleetwood88 said:


> Sup Ed I haven't heard from you in a minute :wave:


yea man im on the low for now just relaxing with the fam.....


----------



## dsgb (Jan 3, 2004)

Get your parts Woodgrained 






Get your parts WoodgrainedIf you need parts woodgrained or customized, holla at me
CUSTOM WOODGRAIN AND TRIM RESTORATION








ITS COMING!​


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

Sup BroHam Brothers:wave:







[/URL]


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

DUKE said:


> Sup BroHam Brothers:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:she look's tight


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

DUKE said:


> Sup BroHam Brothers:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that's a clean lac


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

DUKE said:


> Sup BroHam Brothers:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Nice


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

~JALISCO~ said:


> 16th of september dippin


SHE LOOKING GOOD HOMIE:worship:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

BLUE OWL said:


>


 Nice, I like how it lays in the back.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

DUKE said:


> Sup BroHam Brothers:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

Qvo homie, Fleetwood looking firme!!!


BLUE OWL said:


>


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

BLUE OWL said:


>


Looking good loko


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Geting the cady ready for California upholstery


----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

Can the rocker panels be hand polished to bring out the chrome, or they they have to be taken to a chrome shop?


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

Big Juan said:


> Can the rocker panels be hand polished to bring out the chrome, or they they have to be taken to a chrome shop?


chrome shop


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

who can answer this for me please ? on a E,G grill the emblem what is it supposed to say ? cuz i might buy one that has no emblem but i gotta get the correct emblem.


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

ElRody23 said:


> For sale make make ofert


dam i should of told you less.. lol,


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

my way said:


> who can answer this for me please ? on a E,G grill the emblem what is it supposed to say ? cuz i might buy one that has no emblem but i gotta get the correct emblem.


 Ay homie, hope it's mine your thinking about buying. LOL. You can put any badge on it because it's an almost flat smooth rectangular spot. But to answer your question, I believe it had a rectangular badge, that had "E&G" in script on it. There are others that say "CC" Classic Cadillac that are the exact same size and shape. I've seen gold, chrome and even black ones with gold or chrome script. They're on ebay all the time. Good luck!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

DUKE said:


> Sup BroHam Brothers:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice..what color is that white? im thinking about repainting mine but i want a brighter white than the OG white


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

big bodies are the caddy to have :bowrofl:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

DUKE said:


> Sup BroHam Brothers:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





BLUE OWL said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> motivation for my shit :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

MISTER ED said:


> :drama:


:drama:


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

sour diesel said:


> dam i should of told you less.. lol,


I wish you did too. He's trippin, told me $1000 shipped. Must think there $500 each side.:rofl:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Mr Minnesota said:


> I wish you did too. He's trippin, told me $1000 shipped. Must think there $500 each side.:rofl:


Well... if includes shipping... LOL
Still seems kinda high $ just saying.


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

Mr Minnesota said:


> I wish you did too. He's trippin, told me $1000 shipped. Must think there $500 each side.:rofl:


that's fucking crazy :sprint:he told me he had a offer of 800.00 i told him to go for it before they find out what there worth :loco:


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

ENVIUS said:


> very nice..what color is that white? im thinking about repainting mine but i want a brighter white than the OG white


 Thanx
Im pretty sure its Factory paint it was originaly a Florida car well taken car of, when I got it I rubbed it out and threw some wax on it.


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

Whats up, got a set of Cadillac upper A arms for sale extended 1'' reinforced 3/16 on the inside,reinforced at the balljoint. Has stock bushings I would change but you could bolt them right up. Does Not come with Balljoints. $230.00 Shipped 
imageshack.us/photo/my-images/585/arms4sale20120909011.jpg/]







[/URL]

URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/204/hpim2187.jpg/]







[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Mr Minnesota said:


> I wish you did too. He's trippin, told me $1000 shipped. Must think there $500 each side.:rofl:


:rofl: i think marios autoworks makes them for 500. He told me he had them sold for 1000. Lol


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

MR.GM84 said:


> that's fucking crazy :sprint:he told me he had a offer of 800.00 i told him to go for it before they find out what there worth :loco:


Lmfao


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 543530


your ragtop looks sick homie


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

good lookin shorty:h5:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fleetwood88 said:


> your ragtop looks sick homie


thanks, it was on the doors before i re painted this summer..i like it better now, used to rub a lil when opened back doors too so it had to go


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

sixonebubble said:


> Ay homie, hope it's mine your thinking about buying. LOL. You can put any badge on it because it's an almost flat smooth rectangular spot. But to answer your question, I believe it had a rectangular badge, that had "E&G" in script on it. There are others that say "CC" Classic Cadillac that are the exact same size and shape. I've seen gold, chrome and even black ones with gold or chrome script. They're on ebay all the time. Good luck!


cool thanks homey,but it's a all chrome one in beaverton ,or.and yes i've seen the emblems on e bay,but the one i seen on there says classic deville,so i was thinking it was maybe not the correct one since my car is a fleetwood...


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


Clean  and laying right :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Tha homie, My Way, just joined tha family and wanted me to post some pics of his new ride


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> dam i should of told you less.. lol,


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

ElRody23 said:


> For sale make make ofert


Sold


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>



clean, is that a factory color or repainted? i like the bald top to


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

wonder who bought them???


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sixonebubble said:


> Nice, I like how it lays in the back.





Big Juan said:


> Qvo homie, Fleetwood looking firme!!!





Blue94cady said:


> Looking good loko


 THANKS HOMIES


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

64 CRAWLING said:


> wonder who bought them???


Bill Gates.


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


:thumbsup: cleen!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:rofl:


sixonebubble said:


> Bill Gates.


:rofl:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Front bumper guard replacement caps these are polished aluminum sets not sold in dealerships 
















*


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

MR.GM84 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are nice! Bump for MRGM84


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

~JALISCO~ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

:420:


CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


:nicoderm::420:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

~JALISCO~ said:


>


Looking good bro


----------



## ATOMIC DOGG CONECTA (Jun 14, 2012)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


*
NICE!*:thumbsup:
*​SAUL~TRAFFIC C.C. AZ*


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

~JALISCO~ said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

~JALISCO~ said:


>


nice patterns lookin real good cant wait to see more of your ride outside


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

sixonebubble said:


> Bill Gates.


:yes: :rofl:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

MR.GM84 said:


> *Front bumper guard replacement caps these are polished aluminum sets not sold in dealerships
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how much?


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

:thumbsup:x10


SHORTY84 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

CLEAN RIDE


Z3dr0ck said:


>


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## Z3dr0ck (Nov 6, 2009)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> CLEAN RIDE


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Smokes999 said:


> View attachment 544664
> View attachment 544665


this cad upps the value to that neighrhood for sure!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

~JALISCO~ said:


> [/QU:thumbsup:OTE]


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

~JALISCO~ said:


>


:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

Hijo de su!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ya ni friegas homie, you got down like James Brown, serio!!!!


~JALISCO~ said:


>


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

~JALISCO~ said:


>


Dam dude the shit looks badazz


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

THIS GUY IS CRAZY http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/cto/3276710065.html


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

sounds legit, r dig up the behicle history it may have been the one on early cali swingin videos


----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

That vato must be smoking boulders instead of rocks!!


DJ Englewood said:


> THIS GUY IS CRAZY http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/cto/3276710065.html


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Big Juan said:


> That vato must be smoking boulders instead of rocks!!


:roflmao::roflmao:SMOKING BOULDERS FUNNY SHIT HOMIE


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:420:


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

DJ Englewood said:


> THIS GUY IS CRAZY http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/cto/3276710065.html


:roflmao:


----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

Hahahaha, thanx homie :rofl:


BLUE OWL said:


> :roflmao::roflmao:SMOKING BOULDERS FUNNY SHIT HOMIE


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## mrholland (Nov 30, 2011)

mrholland said:


> What up LIL? I figured I'd put up a pic or two of my ride. I know its not quite you guys style, or as done up as yours, but its my work in progress.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wanted my spokes to be different than everyone else that rides these so I had some caps custom made....





































Very subtle, most people probably wont even notice. Those that do notice, will appreciate it though!!










Even added a few miles to the clock!!

-----------And thats whats up


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

I got some Cadillac extende 11/2 re enforce A-arms for sale with new ball joint 200obo


----------



## JROLL (Aug 29, 2011)

Seen Jalisco's car today in woodland & the pics do not do them candy patterns justice! Looks clean!!


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)

~JALISCO~ said:


>


Damn perrrrrrrrrrrrroooooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Yup seen jaliscos car in woodland to lookin real nice


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

JROLL said:


> Seen Jalisco's car today in woodland & the pics do not do them candy patterns justice! Looks clean!!





Chino_1 said:


> Damn perrrrrrrrrrrrroooooooooooooo!!!!!





Glideinlowcarclub said:


> Yup seen jaliscos car in woodland to lookin real nice


thank you fellas! i really apreciate the compliments! but that thing needs all kinds of improvements like tunes and some guts to be redone i heard that shaggy is donating his interior for my car!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Its for sale if u want the black interior lol


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

FOR SALE

1995 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham
173K miles, AC & Heater Work, Runs Good, passes smog, current reg
$3500 OBO





































Does NOT come with extended skirts.


----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

How much for those extended skirts?


Elite64 said:


> FOR SALE
> 
> 1995 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham
> 173K miles, AC & Heater Work, Runs Good, passes smog, current reg
> ...


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

...does anyone have a passenger side rear rocker .. and what is the best method of changing color on trim on chrome skirts.. paint or dye or what... thanks homies


----------



## ANTLOCC (Jul 20, 2011)

I got a '94 fwb and have no spark to the plugs,fuses are all good.ignition coil or dist??....any ideas fellas?


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

m selling a 93 fleetwood for $4500 obo lmk if u need more infocall timm @ 419/514/4338
View attachment 548570
View attachment 548571
View attachment 548572
View attachment 548573


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:sprint:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

i got this for sale


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

for sale is in new condition 200obo


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## ABES1963 (Apr 13, 2007)

SOMETHING I DID FOR A FRIEND PAINT AND FIBERGLASS WORK


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

ABLOWBOY said:


> SOMETHING I DID FOR A FRIEND PAINT AND FIBERGLASS WORK
> View attachment 549223
> View attachment 549224
> View attachment 549225


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

~JALISCO~ said:


>


ooh Wee!


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

cadillac brothas, im still trying to sell this bumper piece is not the correct 93-96 so im trying to sell it with bumper too im thinking like 5 bills. 
comes with rim and mouldings and bumper brackets, it will be a biotch to ship so if your willing to pay fo shippinf ill work with you on the price
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...s/340368-bumper-kit-bumper-big-body-sale.html


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

topd0gg said:


> ooh Wee!


thanks bro, next year we gotta bring you to norcal for the woodland show, them texas brothas from del valle c.c with tha blue cutty will tell you the same


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

~JALISCO~ said:


> thanks bro, next year we gotta bring you to norcal for the woodland show, them texas brothas from del valle c.c with tha blue cutty will tell you the same


I'm hoping to do some out of state shows and take my Cutlass, but only time and God makes that happen.


----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

Tsssssss looking good homie. That's what I want on my Fleetwood, patterend roof and truck. But all in shades of blue.


~JALISCO~ said:


>


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

~JALISCO~ said:


>


Ay wuey! Esta con madres looking good jalisco now I'm really falling behind I gotta catch up. That's good motivation right there keep up the good work.


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Centillac said:


> Ay wuey! Esta con madres looking good jalisco now I'm really falling behind I gotta catch up. That's good motivation right there keep up the good work.


thanks bro, hope my next patter job comes out a little better 



Big Juan said:


> Tsssssss looking good homie. That's what I want on my Fleetwood, patterend roof and truck. But all in shades of blue.


i can wait to do a blue or green pattern job



topd0gg said:


> I'm hoping to do some out of state shows and take my Cutlass, but only time and God makes that happen.


ebven if its just to visit and for the show bro, that night show was the shit!


----------



## TONE903 (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## BigvicQ (Sep 4, 2011)

Woodland 1st place semi custom


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

I got 1st dont now wat Category in woodland


----------



## BigvicQ (Sep 4, 2011)

Blue94cady said:


> I got 1st dont now wat Category in woodland


Did you get called rite after they announced 90's luxury? Cuz they always go street .mild.semi.then full? Also do you have chrome undies?? If you dont then u were probably in mild. Nice ass caddi though homie


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

i got third in what ever category shaggy got first place


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

by the way congrats to the winners in woodland!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Koo thanks for the info ya i dont have Undies yet but r in the works all Plaques all look the same so did not now wat Category


----------



## BigvicQ (Sep 4, 2011)

Yeah I was kinda dissapointed they didnt have the class on the plaque. Just another way to cut corners n save money I guess. N take your time doin the chrome undies cause then u will b in my class n ur car is super clean. I dont want no 2nd place plaques...lol


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks loko it will be next year ding the interior dis weekend going to California upholstery its going to be a lil Different and after that its calsones time 

Yea congrats to all the winners


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

~JALISCO~ said:


>


BADDASS Homie:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

More pics please 


BigvicQ said:


> Woodland 1st place semi custom


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

New rearend swap to rear disc breaks


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

Blue94cady said:


> I got 1st dont now wat Category in woodland


bad ass ride shaggy.....


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Cut N 3's said:


> View attachment 549661
> 
> New rearend swap to rear disc breaks


:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

GANGSTER_36 said:


> bad ass ride shaggy.....


Thanks bro wats new with u?


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Blue94cady said:


> Thanks loko it will be next year ding the interior dis weekend going to California upholstery its going to be a lil Different and after that its calsones time
> 
> Yea congrats to all the winners


POST PICS CARNAL:thumbsup:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

Blue94cady said:


> Thanks bro wats new with u?


nothing much, i have a 95 caddi almost out the paint shop... should be ready for the streets next summer...


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

:facepalm:This is not my style but I gotta respect other's, however it's not a LO LO


----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

How can anyone do something like this to perfectly good Cadillacs?!?!?!?! Or any car for that matter!!!!:facepalm:


lilo said:


> :facepalm:This is not my style but I gotta respect other's, however it's not a LO LO


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

Big Juan said:


> How can anyone do something like this to perfectly good Cadillacs?!?!?!?! Or any car for that matter!!!!:facepalm:


I only love the color and the interior, but other than that :nosad:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

lilo said:


> [video=youtube;x7Mxv2Qp-3g y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7Mxv2Qp-3g[/video]
> 
> :facepalm:This is not my style but I gotta respect other's, however it's not a LO LO


Could of used anouther booty kit or 2.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> Could of used anouther booty kit or 2.


HA HA SUP BRO:roflmao:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

BLUE OWL said:


> HA HA SUP BRO:roflmao:


Sup bro. :wave: just been scrapin together some change for vegas im finally gona get to check out the big bodies on the west coast. uffin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

sour diesel said:


> Sup bro. :wave: just been scrapin together some change for vegas im finally gona get to check out the big bodies on the west coast. uffin:


Ill be there bro, holla at me


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

lilo said:


> :facepalm:This is not my style but I gotta respect other's, however it's not a LO LO


i hate to say this is da city i live in and i see this all da time. They come in from all over texas. But they cadi anit like my Cadi


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Cant wait to pic up next week all new interior and 42 moonroof  all blue


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## jcmascorro (Sep 6, 2011)

Blue94cady said:


> Cant wait to pic up next week all new interior and 42 moonroof  all blue



Clean ride homie, where you get those light covers?


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Cut N 3's said:


> Ill be there bro, holla at me


uffin: see you ther


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Blue94cady said:


> Cant wait to pic up next week all new interior and 42 moonroof  all blue


:drama:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

jcmascorro said:


> Clean ride homie, where you get those light covers?


Thanks bro got the covers from jagster


----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

lilo said:


> I only love the color and the interior, but other than that :nosad:


 Damn hame homie, I agree with you.


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

TE]
:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

Blue94cady said:


> Cant wait to pic up next week all new interior and 42 moonroof  all blue


good shit


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

New moonroof wat u think


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Blue94cady said:


> New moonroof wat u think


Looks good bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## 48bomb (May 4, 2008)

Question for all big body owners running shocks in the rear! I want to run shocks in the rear for a smoother ride, what size shock are you guys running? I've got 12's (cyliners) with about 4 coils, coil under set up. This is just a lay and play set up, no mods to the uppers or lowers.


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

Blue94cady said:


> New moonroof wat u think


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Blue94cady said:


> New moonroof wat u think


WOW BRO YOU NOT PLAYING:thumbsup:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

Cut N 3's said:


> i hate to say this is da city i live in and i see this all da time. They come in from all over texas. But they cadi anit like my Cadi


i see this lac all the tome on mlk


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

48bomb said:


> Question for all big body owners running shocks in the rear! I want to run shocks in the rear for a smoother ride, what size shock are you guys running? I've got 12's (cyliners) with about 4 coils, coil under set up. This is just a lay and play set up, no mods to the uppers or lowers.


I put Accumulators just to the back of my big body for smoother ride, and It rides like a dream, (I have 14 inches cylinders in the back) Just very little bumpy sometimes at the front when i hit a big bump fast. I wish I put a slow down valves for the accumulators so I can get the Lo Lo bumpy ride when I need it. Accumulators go about $100 a piece in average from most of Hydraulics companies, I got mine from CCE Hydraulics. This is just my opinion. I travel a lot on the HWY, sometimes long distance, so it's good when I have my drink in the cup holder, it won't spill  I had Shocks in the back before, and I took them off when I put the Accumulators. I have two pumps setup, one to the back with two dumps, so I put two accumulators


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Blue94cady said:


> New moonroof wat u think


BRAINS BLOWN IS THE WAY TO GO!:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks loko cant wait to see the interior


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

BLUE OWL said:


> WOW BRO YOU NOT PLAYING:thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## 48bomb (May 4, 2008)

lilo said:


> I put Accumulators just to the back of my big body for smoother ride, and It rides like a dream, (I have 14 inches cylinders in the back) Just very little bumpy sometimes at the front when i hit a big bump fast. I wish I put a slow down valves for the accumulators so I can get the Lo Lo bumpy ride when I need it. Accumulators go about $100 a piece in average from most of Hydraulics companies, I got mine from CCE Hydraulics. This is just my opinion. I travel a lot on the HWY, sometimes long distance, so it's good when I have my drink in the cup holder, it won't spill  I had Shocks in the back before, and I took them off when I put the Accumulators. I have two pumps setup, one to the back with two dumps, so I put two accumulators


Thanks! I think Im gonna go that route as well!


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

Vegas bound caddy brothas . Hope to see some of these badass caddys out there.


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

A club bROthas car.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

-JUICY 93- said:


> Vegas bound caddy brothas . Hope to see some of these badass caddys out there.


Is ur cady going to be out there


----------



## Cadillac_Carter (Oct 1, 2012)

javib760 said:


>


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

Blue94cady said:


> Is ur cady going to be out there


Unfortunately no its not. I couldnt finish it on time .


----------



## AMERICA'S GANGSTER (Oct 10, 2012)

need pillow top seats front and back for my 96 big body also does any one know where i can get the extended skirts as well?


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

AMERICA'S GANGSTER said:


> need pillow top seats front and back for my 96 big body also does any one know where i can get the extended skirts as well?


There's a guy on here that sells extended skirts. Try MrLAC.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*Parting out the '93 Brougham on the right. PM me if you need parts.
*


----------



## AMERICA'S GANGSTER (Oct 10, 2012)

sixonebubble said:


> There's a guy on here that sells extended skirts. Try MrLAC.


right on good looking out


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

AMERICA'S GANGSTER said:


> need pillow top seats front and back for my 96 big body also does any one know where i can get the extended skirts as well?


Mario's Auto Works (909)865-1888 for the extended skirts


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*5TH WHEEL FOR SALE... PM ME FOR PRICE...PAYPAL READY







*


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## 93flee (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

48bomb said:


> Thanks! I think Im gonna go that route as well!


Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

ricks-94 caddy said:


>


SUP RICK


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Smokes999 said:


> View attachment 552735


:thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

BLUE OWL said:


> SUP RICK


Just checking out the rides homie. May b after my linc is ready do a Lil something different


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

BLUE OWL said:


> :thumbsup:


qvvooooooooo Rich:wave:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Smokes999 said:


> View attachment 552735


:sprint: fenders and core support :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

sour diesel said:


> :sprint: fenders and core support :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Are you looking for some? I have both fenders and core support from a '93. All perfect condition. I'm in San Diego, CA, offers welcome.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Sneak pic off my new interior


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

Blue94cady said:


> Sneak pic off my new interior


DAM HOMIE THATS BAD ASS CANT WAIT TO SEE IT ALL DONE


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

Blue94cady said:


> Sneak pic off my new interior


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

On my way to vegas!


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

i have noticed some ppl have changed there steering wheels to a newer caddy steering wheel....what caddy is that? and was it easy to put on??


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

hood_starra said:


> i have noticed some ppl have changed there steering wheels to a newer caddy steering wheel....what caddy is that? and was it easy to put on??


x2


----------



## PIMP C (Feb 21, 2008)

What up homies quick question I just baught a 96 Fleetwood I drove it home and the ride was great.I took it out for a spin today just around the block i noticed when i accelerated a little hard the car kinda felt like it did a jerk and wasnt going nowhere and then it took off and its always when i do it from a solid stop.When i got it the change oil light was on when I parked it and opened the hood and look inside today there was smoke from where the oil stick is. also the orange traction control light is on not the blue one anyone ever had this happen to them?


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

ricks-94 caddy said:


> Just checking out the rides homie. May b after my linc is ready do a Lil something different


COOL HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

BIG BOPPER said:


> qvvooooooooo Rich:wave:


SUP BENNY


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> On my way to vegas!


:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Blue94cady said:


> Sneak pic off my new interior


:run::thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave: 



:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

BLUE OWL said:


> SUP BENNY


aqui nomas viendo los caddies :thumbsup:


----------



## 93flee (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

93flee said:


> View attachment 554026


:thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Coming home from vegas. I shot all the big bodies


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Blue94cady said:


> Sneak pic off my new interior


:drama:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

93flee said:


> View attachment 554026


:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

sour diesel said:


> Coming home from vegas. I shot all the big bodies


:drama: im waitin


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> :drama: im waitin


x2 cant wait ........:run:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

2012 LAS VEGAS SUPERSHOW, BIG BODIES PART 1


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

sour diesel said:


> 2012 LAS VEGAS SUPERSHOW, BIG BODIES PART 1


nice pics keep'em coming :thumbsup:


----------



## sleepy ol skool (Oct 3, 2011)

Firme ride


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

How do u take the plastic clips off that hold the chrome rocker panels


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood (Apr 11, 2009)

^^push in the little pin in the middle of the squer that is holding the strap


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

sweet pics sour :thumbsup:


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

getting ready to roll into the vegas supershow


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Smokes999 said:


> View attachment 556110
> 
> getting ready to roll into the vegas supershow


Yo i was looking for your car. I didnt see it.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

sick_AZ_fleetwood said:


> ^^push in the little pin in the middle of the squer that is holding the strap


Hmm .. what pin,, I'm trying to remove the black clips from another big body cuz I need them for mine, I don't want to break them and can't figure out how to get them off


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

sour diesel said:


> Yo i was looking for your car. I didnt see it.


we were in the back by the hop


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Smokes999 said:


> we were in the back by the hop


Dammit.


----------



## jcmascorro (Sep 6, 2011)

Anybody know where I can buy new moldings that go all around the Cadillac.


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

hood_starra said:


> sweet pics sour :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: thanks


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

sour diesel said:


> 2012 LAS VEGAS SUPERSHOW, BIG BODIES PART 1


nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

NOT IN VEGAS BUT HERE IS A VIDEO OF 1995 2DR FLEETWOOD ROYAL FLUSH

http://wegocarshow.com/watch_video.php?v=O4K4R18BY8NH


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ANY 1 GOT A GODD OPTI DISTRIBUTER FOR SALE???


----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

saw this on CL


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

wonder if it was done right...


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

southside95 said:


>


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

ENVIUS said:


> wonder if it was done right...


Well its a 4 door so obviously not. ....


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

For Sale
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...15-cadillac-fleetwood-brougham-1995-ohio.html


----------



## Raidernation94 (Feb 17, 2012)

:facepalm:


DJ Englewood said:


> saw this on CL


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

ENVIUS said:


> wonder if it was done right...


 :roflmao:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## TOXXIC (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm really feeling the carriage top for my new build. Do I have to hunt one down or is there somewhere I can buy one?


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

bad ass pix sourdiesel:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

sour diesel said:


>


Any more pics of the red one?


----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

Any more pics of this baby blue Fleetwood?


sour diesel said:


>


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

sour diesel said:


>


 Fuck i gotta get another fleetwood i love that reverse sunroof


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...erly-Owned-By-Conrad-Black-W0QQAdIdZ417162709


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

timmnm77 said:


> bad ass pix sourdiesel:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thank you sir ! uffin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Big Juan said:


> Any more pics of the red one?


Yea on my photography thread on here..


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Big Juan said:


> Any more pics of this baby blue Fleetwood?


Yea still loading them. Ill post more up


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Drove from Pomona to Vegas for the Super Show in my Caddy









Vegas on the horizon









Rims were filthy when I got to the show line since we caught a lil bit of rain on Thursday night









In line









Gassing up to go home


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

sweet pics :thumbsup:



Elite64 said:


> Drove from Pomona to Vegas for the Super Show in my Caddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

Elite64 said:


> Drove from Pomona to Vegas for the Super Show in my Caddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RIDER SHIT TTHERE:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

need some extended skirts like your ... where did you get them??? i had some made by jagster but not really likeing them


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

westcoastridin said:


> need some extended skirts like your ... where did you get them??? i had some made by jagster but not really likeing them


Cal Blast (909)949-9505 or
Mario's Auto Works (909)865-1888


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

....


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

...


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

Elite64 said:


> Cal Blast (909)949-9505 or
> Mario's Auto Works (909)865-1888




coolthanks man


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

love them fleetwoods :worship:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

LA COUNTY said:


> love them fleetwoods :worship:


x2


----------



## meauli (Feb 18, 2006)

any other bigbodys out there with painted rockers like this one?


----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

Ok, thanks. :thumbsup:


sour diesel said:


> Yea on my photography thread on here..


----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks again


sour diesel said:


> Yea still loading them. Ill post more up


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

meauli said:


> any other bigbodys out there with painted rockers like this one?
> View attachment 558863




Here are some LowLife c.c. Fleetwoods from a picnic


----------



## meauli (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice! I'm really liking that look


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

Elite64 said:


> Drove from Pomona to Vegas for the Super Show in my Caddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats how you do it drive it from cali to nv:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Big Juan said:


> Any more pics of the red one?


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Big Juan said:


> Any more pics of this baby blue Fleetwood?


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Elite64 said:


> Drove from Pomona to Vegas for the Super Show in my Caddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: this car is bad ass in person!!


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

is it just me or is the back window molded hno:


----------



## meauli (Feb 18, 2006)

i dont see a lot of this trim (escalade?) on bigbodys, is there a reason why?


----------



## meauli (Feb 18, 2006)

meauli said:


> i dont see a lot of this trim (escalade?) on bigbodys, is there a reason why?
> View attachment 559707


----------



## boxer239 (Aug 2, 2010)

Can anybody tell me how to take off the plastic strip from front and back bumper?


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

boxer239 said:


> Can anybody tell me how to take off the plastic strip from front and back bumper?


 dont try to pry them off,there are about 10-12 ,11mm self-thread nuts behind, you will probably have to take the bumpers off, so it can be done without braking the plastic the nuts bolt on to....


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


>


NICE PICS BRO:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

meauli said:


> Nice! I'm really liking that look


This one is my Favorite painted skirts.


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Lets see some under hood pics. I just ordered a set of headers and a Y pipe intake tube. To start the under hood clean up


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Just be careful with the color. It could turnout looking like a Roadmaster or deville.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Lets see some under hood pics. I just ordered a set of headers and a Y pipe intake tube. To start the under hood clean up


\


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Best sounding Fleetwood IMO.


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks. This gives me some ideas


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Mario Loco (Jul 7, 2011)

sour diesel said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: this car is bad ass in person!!


X2 :yes:


----------



## boxer239 (Aug 2, 2010)

thanks for the info bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

sour diesel said:


>


 This is more or less the idea of how I want my Fleetwood to be painted. If there's anybody with more pics of this Fleetwood, please post them up.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

*93-96 E&G Cadillac fleetwood "BIG BODY" grill w/ Gold bars

Price: $400 shipped *










*Mr. Lacs Cadillac parts and accessories
562-275-6005*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...leetwood-big-body-e-g-grill.html#post16071688


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

64 CRAWLING said:


> RIDER SHIT TTHERE:thumbsup:





WICKEDKUSTOMS said:


> thats how you do it drive it from cali to nv:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:thumbsup:



sour diesel said:


>


Glad you liked it, thanks for the pics.



LA COUNTY said:


> is it just me or is the back window molded hno:


Yes it is 



BLUE OWL said:


> NICE PICS BRO:thumbsup:


x96



Mario Loco said:


> X2 :yes:


:thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)

Halloween. Bump


----------



## mike1034 (Jan 16, 2010)

southside95 said:


> Halloween. Bump


Nice!!


----------



## OG BIGWILL (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice day in Southern Cali, had my Caddy out and about....


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

southside95 said:


> Halloween. Bump


how's is that for cadillac armed security


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

A couple pics of my cadi at a show yesterday


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

THIS PAINT IS SICK :thumbsup:



Cut N 3's said:


>


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

man what the info on the half tops,the ones that stop by the quarter window


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

Cut N 3's said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

Cut N 3's said:


>


Lookin good!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

RAIDERSEQUAL said:


> Lookin good!


what good homie, It was good talkin to u in Vegas, I got dat info for u with da custom trailin arms pm me ur number and ill hit u up


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

southside95 said:


> Halloween. Bump


:sprint: :thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> A couple pics of my cadi at a show yesterday


:nicoderm: this bitch is raw!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Cut N 3's said:


>


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: man i gotta come out to texas to see this lac in person. uffin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Meanwhile........... My lac on vacation......


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

64 CRAWLING said:


> man what the info on the half tops,the ones that stop by the quarter window


ANY INFO,LOOKING TO BUY


----------



## MI VIDA RIDER (Jun 27, 2012)

Here's a couple pics of my caddi


----------



## mike1034 (Jan 16, 2010)

MI VIDA RIDER said:


> That's crazy I have a caddi that almost looks identical to that blue one. I can't post pics


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> A couple pics of my cadi at a show yesterday





Glideinlowcarclub said:


>





Glideinlowcarclub said:


>





Cut N 3's said:


>


good heavens


----------



## mike1034 (Jan 16, 2010)

MI VIDA RIDER said:


> That's crazy I have a caddi that almost looks identical to that blue one. I can't post pics



View attachment 561953
View attachment 561954


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Posted mine before, but it has a ragtop now.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

sixonebubble said:


> Posted mine before, but it has a ragtop now.



Looks good


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ANY HALF TOP INFO


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Blue94cady said:


> Looks good


Thanks, check out the installation:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/350786-blew-brains-out-my-fleetwood.html


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

64 CRAWLING said:


> ANY HALF TOP INFO


Wasn't that a limited edition model? Don't see to many of those... Are you trying to do that to your ride? I would think you could use the back trim from a brougham and then have the top trim made. Then just upholster the section you want.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

IM NOT SURE I SEEN A FEW BUT DONT KNOW MUCH,THERE WAS 2 HALF TOP STYLES,1 WAS THE ONES THAT STOP WHERE THE MIDDLE PILLAR AT THE OTHER STOPD BY THE BAC QUARTER WINDOW LIKE THE 2 DR FLEETWOODS,THATS THE ONES IM LOOKING FOR,I HATE THE FULL VINYLE I RATHER HAVE THE HALF INSTEAD


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Yeah, I've seen both too. I'm thinking you can buy the rear strip off of a brougham model and then have the upholstery shop make the roof trim and place it exactly where you want it.


----------



## Pure Lowridin (Nov 17, 2011)

Cut N 3's said:


>


Its always good to see this cadi at shows :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

U SURE,SO THEY GOT TO MAKE THE QUARTER WINDOW PEICE TO??


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

64 CRAWLING said:


> U SURE,SO THEY GOT TO MAKE THE QUARTER WINDOW PEICE TO??


Not if you can find an original. But if you can't, a generic one can be made by most good upholstery shops. I'd look around for an original first, craigslist, Ebay, Mr. Lac, etc... 
And in the meantime, ask around at your local upholstery shops.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

64 CRAWLING said:


> IM NOT SURE I SEEN A FEW BUT DONT KNOW MUCH,THERE WAS 2 HALF TOP STYLES,1 WAS THE ONES THAT STOP WHERE THE MIDDLE PILLAR AT THE OTHER STOPD BY THE BAC QUARTER WINDOW LIKE THE 2 DR FLEETWOODS,THATS THE ONES IM LOOKING FOR,I HATE THE FULL VINYLE I RATHER HAVE THE HALF INSTEAD


Its a 1/4 top not a 1/2 top


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Blue94cady said:


> Its a 1/4 top not a 1/2 top


There are some with a half top


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> There are some with a half top


Yes but he is looking for the one that ends by the 1/4 Window :thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOSPORT (Jan 27, 2003)

I got one on my Lac bro. its made from a fiber glass shell the material is layed on top of it!! there out there you just got to find one. i found mine in a post on here in parts!!!!! good luck on a find bro.i dont think there common..... Its called a quarter top like homie said


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

YEA THATS WHAT ITS CALLED,WELL I GUESS THE HUNT IS ON,THANKS,SHARP LAC CHOLOSPORT


----------



## CHOLOSPORT (Jan 27, 2003)

Thanks bro.... its getting there slowly!!!!! good luck on your find:thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Blue94cady said:


> Yes but he is looking for the one that ends by the 1/4 Window :thumbsup:


Yea i saw it after


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

my new trunk


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

And new interior


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

:thumbsup:uffin: That bitch came out CLEAN!


----------



## BooBoo Camacho (Jul 24, 2011)

These are the best cadillacs to be lowriders!!!


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Blue94cady said:


> my new trunk





Blue94cady said:


> And new interior


oh snap


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

!Dam! Blue94cady more pikz pleaseeeee :thumbsup:


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

Blue94cady said:


> my new trunk


Looks bad ass.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


>


CLEAN HOMIE


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

OG BIGWILL said:


> Nice day in Southern Cali, had my Caddy out and about....
> View attachment 561121
> View attachment 561123
> View attachment 561120


:thumbsup:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

CHOLOSPORT said:


> View attachment 562628
> View attachment 562621
> View attachment 562622
> View attachment 562623
> I got one on my Lac bro. its made from a fiber glass shell the material is layed on top of it!! there out there you just got to find one. i found mine in a post on here in parts!!!!! good luck on a find bro.i dont think there common..... Its called a quarter top like homie said


damn i like how this top looks!!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Blue94cady said:


> And new interior


SWEET HOMIE:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Big Dense (Dec 14, 2006)

Here's a couple pic's of mine.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Mr. 412 said:


> [/QUOTE


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

man theres alot going on on that caddy...love the flow of the patterns


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:|


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

WhiteChocolate said:


> Mr. 412 said:
> 
> 
> > [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Blue94cady said:


> my new trunk


:wow: :sprint:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Representing at SEMA


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Elite64 said:


> Representing at SEMA


:thumbsup:


----------



## ATOMIC DOGG CONECTA (Jun 14, 2012)

OG BIGWILL said:


> Nice day in Southern Cali, had my Caddy out and about....
> View attachment 561121
> View attachment 561123
> View attachment 561120


*Really Nice*:thumbsup:


----------



## ATOMIC DOGG CONECTA (Jun 14, 2012)

*
Our 95 Big Body when we first bought it.
*













*Coming along a little at a time.
*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

sour diesel said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: man i gotta come out to texas to see this lac in person. uffin:


Come on down Brotha



Pure Lowridin said:


> Its always good to see this cadi at shows :thumbsup:


Anytime i get to bring it out, More to come with it, still have more to do.


----------



## OG BIGWILL (Nov 1, 2009)

THX.
Ive also been keeping up with the pics youve been posting.- NICE


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

BLUE OWL said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks bro


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Caddy parts for sale. 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...45441-various-93-96-caddy-big-body-parts.html


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

wow this sweet and different...i like it 



WhiteChocolate said:


> Mr. 412 said:
> 
> 
> > [/QUOTE


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

those tail lights are sweet do they come in other colors?



Elite64 said:


> Representing at SEMA


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Blue94cady said:


> my new trunk


Dam bro it came out nice


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks to all


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Elite64 said:


> Representing at SEMA


absolutely stunning paint.....i love it.....did you fill in the moldings? in the pick that back bumper molding looks smooth....if so that's an awesome touch man.....and the tail lights matching...even better.....i dont know why more fleetwood owners dont mod their tails...ive had the clear mod lights since 07 now....still surprised more done have them


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...36-93-96-fleetwood-brougham-chrome-parts.html


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Just saw your link, PM sent.


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

sixonebubble said:


> Just saw your link, PM sent.


Haven't received a pm homie. Text me. 505-908-4468.


----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

ENVIUS said:


> absolutely stunning paint.....i love it.....did you fill in the moldings? in the pick that back bumper molding looks smooth....if so that's an awesome touch man.....and the tail lights matching...even better.....i dont know why more fleetwood owners dont mod their tails...ive had the clear mod lights since 07 now....still surprised more done have them


Did you see the rear window how it's molded? Now that's a beautiful touch to any Fleetwood!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Big Juan said:


> Did you see the rear window how it's molded? Now that's a beautiful touch to any Fleetwood!


had to go back and look...wow that is nice...better than having to hunt down that seal if it wasnt a baldy to begin with...


----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

ENVIUS said:


> had to go back and look...wow that is nice...better than having to hunt down that seal if it wasnt a baldy to begin with...


Yup, I think that's the mod that sets this Fleetwood apart.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Big Juan said:


> Did you see the rear window how it's molded? Now that's a beautiful touch to any Fleetwood!





ENVIUS said:


> had to go back and look...wow that is nice...better than having to hunt down that seal if it wasnt a baldy to begin with...


Lets just hope that the rear window glass never needs to be removed!


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

hood_starra said:


> those tail lights are sweet do they come in other colors?


I custom make them so I can do them in any color bro.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

ENVIUS said:


> absolutely stunning paint.....i love it.....did you fill in the moldings? in the pick that back bumper molding looks smooth....if so that's an awesome touch man.....and the tail lights matching...even better.....i dont know why more fleetwood owners dont mod their tails...ive had the clear mod lights since 07 now....still surprised more done have them


Thanks bro, yeah the moldings are completely shaved of all the ribs and lights. And yeah I haven't done too many sets of lights for others and I've been doing them for a lil while.



Big Juan said:


> Yup, I think that's the mod that sets this Fleetwood apart.


Thanks man, I appreciate that. I just wanted to make the car look as sleek as I could.



WhiteChocolate said:


> Lets just hope that the rear window glass never needs to be removed!


It's called Commitment to Custom and its not for everyone. Never had to remove the back glass from any of my other cars, lets hope this isnt the first.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

You can see the moldings and rear window a lil better in these pics.





































Another thing that I had really been wanting to see on a big body was a molded moonroof.










Thanks again for the compliments. I really do appreciate them, car came out better than I expected or anticipated. It was my daily driver and started out as a simple repaint then ended up as this lol


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Damn.. thats nicee


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

thats a bad ass paint job bro


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Elite64 said:


> Thanks bro, yeah the moldings are completely shaved of all the ribs and lights. And yeah I haven't done too many sets of lights for others and I've been doing them for a lil while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what are you using for the colored lens? are you painting them or you using some material in there for the color?


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

Elite64 said:


> I custom make them so I can do them in any color bro.


Pm sent


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

clean caddy:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

Elite64 said:


> You can see the moldings and rear window a lil better in these pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you're not planning to do much for a RIDE and you end put do more and more until you get surprised with the results, This is the great feeling 

SICK RIDE HOMIE


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

ENVIUS said:


> what are you using for the colored lens? are you painting them or you using some material in there for the color?


i see you noticed that too...i didnt realize he did all the back lens like that


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

What up Fellas?? I'll be posting up pics of my 94 soon. but question for you guys. what size coils are you guys runnin? front and and back?? I might have asked this before but honestly ive been away shooting and getting this barrio girls magazine together that i havent had time to come on here and check.

Any ways im runnin 8s and 12s in the rear. kinda just wanted to know what your guys personal prefrance was.


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Nasty said:


> What up Fellas?? I'll be posting up pics of my 94 soon. but question for you guys. what size coils are you guys runnin? front and and back?? I might have asked this before but honestly ive been away shooting and getting this barrio girls magazine together that i havent had time to come on here and check.
> 
> Any ways im runnin 8s and 12s in the rear. kinda just wanted to know what your guys personal prefrance was.


Depends on how low you want it to sit. I'll count mine when I get home tonight.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

lone star said:


> man this car is nice. good work


sweeeet :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

for sale to


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

sixonebubble said:


> Depends on how low you want it to sit. I'll count mine when I get home tonight.


I was actually talking about tons. like what tons are you guys running. 4tons 3tons 2tons? i figured most people would run 1 tons in the back or 3/8


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

*BABY~~~BLUEZ*


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

hood_starra said:


> i see you noticed that too...i didnt realize he did all the back lens like that


yeah color matched lenses are the way to go...their much more affordable than the euro set...i like them better....im considering changing mine from clear to a pink...ive had the clears since 07 now...the guy who made mine also does the colors but uses this material that has a swirl look in it....real nice stuff...


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

~JALISCO~ said:


>


NICE:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

BIG GIZMOE said:


> *BABY~~~BLUEZ*


:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

BIG GIZMOE said:


> *BABY~~~BLUEZ*


clean!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Nasty said:


> I was actually talking about tons. like what tons are you guys running. 4tons 3tons 2tons? i figured most people would run 1 tons in the back or 3/8


I got 2 ton precuts in the bak of mine i think it has a gd ride


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> I got 2 ton precuts in the bak of mine i think it has a gd ride


what about your front? i got 4 tons in mine. it has a smooth bounce to it but when fully locked up that front end is ready to take flight hahaha


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

ENVIUS said:


> yeah color matched lenses are the way to go...their much more affordable than the euro set...i like them better....im considering changing mine from clear to a pink...ive had the clears since 07 now...the guy who made mine also does the colors but uses this material that has a swirl look in it....real nice stuff...


next year im going with colors it just seems to fit the car for some reason


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Best 90s and above lowrider


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Nasty said:


> what about your front? i got 4 tons in mine. it has a smooth bounce to it but when fully locked up that front end is ready to take flight hahaha


Yea in the front i got a full stack of 4 1/2 tons they broken in so it lays out pretty gd but yea it has a real stiff ride locked up but low or locked up stock hieghth has a real smooth ride i drive on freeway like that all day on 13s n also i got a fully wrapped frame hope some of this info helps out


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

BIG GIZMOE said:


> *BABY~~~BLUEZ*


is this smokes999 lac from hater huntaz??


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> Yea in the front i got a full stack of 4 1/2 tons they broken in so it lays out pretty gd but yea it has a real stiff ride locked up but low or locked up stock hieghth has a real smooth ride i drive on freeway like that all day on 13s n also i got a fully wrapped frame hope some of this info helps out


yea man it does. its my daily so aside from it being a lifted car (like some smart asses would say), i'd like to get the best ride out of it as possible. The 4 tons i have now are cut too much so it lays. not that its a bad thing but for it being my daily keeping it off the ground is the smartest. seems like a lot of people run the 4 tons in the caddys so thats what ill probably buy again. any more pics of yours laid out?


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm looking to picking up a 81 coupe with 80+ og miles on a 4100 motor any feed back appreciated


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Thats laid out in the front


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

This is the only pic i got right now the whole car laidout


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

sour diesel said:


> is this smokes999 lac from hater huntaz??



:yes: must have traded the box


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

lowdude13 said:


> View attachment 568333
> View attachment 568334
> for sale to


:boink: :boink:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> [/QUOTE HOW THE POLICE GOING TO TELL YOU TO GO HOME,FUCC THE POLICE!!


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...-fleetwood-coupe-de-ville-parts-new-used.html

*CLICK ON LINK FOR THE CADILLAC CONNECT PARTS TOPIC 80-96 FLEETWOOD PARTS 























*


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> :yes: must have traded the box


Nope I sold the box and got the bigbody now


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


This bitch cleeeeaaaaannnnn!


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

still up for sell 4500 obo toledo ohio


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

BIG GIZMOE said:


> Nope I sold the box and got the bigbody now


NICE


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


>


NICE PIC BRO:thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

BLUE OWL said:


> NICE PIC BRO:thumbsup:


thanks!


----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

MR.GM84 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...-fleetwood-coupe-de-ville-parts-new-used.html
> 
> *CLICK ON LINK FOR THE CADILLAC CONNECT PARTS TOPIC 80-96 FLEETWOOD PARTS
> 
> ...


How much for the rear impact strip that sits on the rear bumper and the 2 front impact strips that are on the sides of the front bumper?


----------



## lo flo-rida (Oct 27, 2011)

is there any way around from having a thinner size rim in the back. for example i have all 13x7's is it possible to trim the metal that rubbs the tire


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

lo flo-rida said:


> is there any way around from having a thinner size rim in the back. for example i have all 13x7's is it possible to trim the metal that rubbs the tire


Absolutely, mark the skirt at the furthest diameter of the wheel. Take it off then trim it using a die cut wheel. You will have to shave off the skirt handle stop. I have pics of mine, ill post later...


----------



## Royal Legacy (Apr 5, 2010)

Big Juan said:


> How much for the rear impact strip that sits on the rear bumper and the 2 front impact strips that are on the sides of the front bumper?


let me know as well


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

~JALISCO~ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)

TTT


----------



## lo flo-rida (Oct 27, 2011)

sixonebubble said:


> Absolutely, mark the skirt at the furthest diameter of the wheel. Take it off then trim it using a die cut wheel. You will have to shave off the skirt handle stop. I have pics of mine, ill post later...


 thank, i dont want to damage it lets see those pics


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING HOMIES


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

BLUE OWL said:


> HAPPY THANKSGIVING HOMIES


Yup wishing the same to all the bigbody owners:nicoderm:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

BLUE OWL said:


> HAPPY THANKSGIVING HOMIES


:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

some from this years Vegas Show


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

My95Fleety said:


> some from this years Vegas Show



nice pics homie


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

hood_starra said:


> nice pics homie


wud it do hood where u been


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

hood_starra said:


> nice pics homie


Thanks. I'll try posting some more pics of big bodys from the show.


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

My95Fleety said:


> some from this years Vegas Show


:thumbsup:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

timmnm77 said:


> wud it do hood where u been


just layn low working really that about it im still in town


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

My95Fleety said:


> Thanks. I'll try posting some more pics of big bodys from the show.


take ya time post them when ya can


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

some updates from today.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> some updates from today.


:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

who on here asked me for a big body bumper kit earasd my messages my boy got one for sale in la area only ?


----------



## BMD_fla (Nov 26, 2012)

lo flo-rida said:


> is there any way around from having a thinner size rim in the back. for example i have all 13x7's is it possible to trim the metal that rubbs the tire


 i got 13/7 and i dont rub it all depends on the tire i used Firestone once it rubbed but lamns wont rub


----------



## BMD_fla (Nov 26, 2012)

Were did u order the rag top af


----------



## BMD_fla (Nov 26, 2012)

I want to take my vinyl top off my lac how do i avoid from having the gap from the window to the trunk


----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

anyone need a big body frame built? we have one here at highhitter customs. bring us your car and we can swap it out for you.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

HighHitter Customs said:


> anyone need a big body frame built? we have one here at highhitter customs. bring us your car and we can swap it out for you.


Can u give me a price for that


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

CARDENASPITS said:


> View attachment 573769


Damn that bitch is cleeeeeeean!!!


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

Looking for extended skirts,right front spear,and big sunroof!help a BROTHA out


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

CARDENASPITS said:


> View attachment 573769


Have anymore pics like undercarriage, trunk, engine compartment. Thanks looking good.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Can't wait for 2013 hno::nicoderm:


----------



## Up on3 (Mar 10, 2011)

HighHitter Customs said:


> anyone need a big body frame built? we have one here at highhitter customs. bring us your car and we can swap it out for you.


How much for the swap? Info on the frame? Thanks


----------



## LayDBurban (May 29, 2009)

Building a fleetwood.. Bagged,removed canvas top..shaved up....Here is a few pics last pics is final paint..will post a few when put back together....


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

ricks-94 caddy said:


> Can't wait for 2013 hno::nicoderm:


YOU ROLLING DOWN FOR NEW YEARS RICK:biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

LayDBurban said:


> Building a fleetwood.. Bagged,removed canvas top..shaved up....Here is a few pics last pics is final paint..will post a few when put back together....
> View attachment 574368
> View attachment 574370
> View attachment 574371
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Gonzo1995 (Feb 16, 2012)

uffin: nice thread


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

LayDBurban said:


> Building a fleetwood.. Bagged,removed canvas top..shaved up....Here is a few pics last pics is final paint..will post a few when put back together....
> View attachment 574368
> View attachment 574370
> View attachment 574371
> ...


:wave: Sup homie hit me up on my cell if you still got my number


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

BLUE OWL said:


> YOU ROLLING DOWN FOR NEW YEARS RICK:biggrin:


No bro doing a Lil something hopefully in time but will be 2013


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

HighHitter Customs said:


> anyone need a big body frame built? we have one here at highhitter customs. bring us your car and we can swap it out for you.


wutz the ticket?


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

mr1987 said:


> Looking for extended skirts,right front spear,and big sunroof!help a BROTHA out


Call Cal Blast (909)949-9505 or Mario's Auto Works (909)865-1888 for the extended skirts


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

ricks-94 caddy said:


> No bro doing a Lil something hopefully in time but will be 2013


COOL BRO KEEP IN TOUCH BRO SAY WAS UP TO BOY:thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

BLUE OWL said:


> COOL BRO KEEP IN TOUCH BRO SAY WAS UP TO BOY:thumbsup:


Sure will


----------



## LayDBurban (May 29, 2009)

sour diesel said:


> :wave: Sup homie hit me up on my cell if you still got my number


yo yo sour whats up my dawgz!!! no i bought a new phone and could not transferr the old numbers hit me on the PM like asapo bro, you comming to kissimme for the central florida majestics toy drive show sunday?? i will be there!!


----------



## BONES/LO LO (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## BONES/LO LO (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

Elite64 said:


> Call Cal Blast (909)949-9505 or Mario's Auto Works (909)865-1888 for the extended skirts


Much appreciated !


----------



## BMD_fla (Nov 26, 2012)

My rockers keep popping off my lac what can i do to fix that


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

does anyone have any of these for sale? Let me know please.


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

-JUICY 93- said:


> View attachment 575214
> does anyone have any of these for sale? Let me know please.


\
LEMME CHECK HOMIE, I THINK I DO ILL LET YOU KNOW TOMORROW


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

mr1987 said:


> Looking for extended skirts,right front spear,and big sunroof!help a BROTHA out


I have extended skirts, spears, 42" & 44" moonroofs in stock.

Chapo
Mr. Lacs Cadillac parts and accessories
562-276-6005


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

~JALISCO~ said:


> \
> LEMME CHECK HOMIE, I THINK I DO ILL LET YOU KNOW TOMORROW


Thanks homie.


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

~JALISCO~ said:


> \
> LEMME CHECK HOMIE, I THINK I DO ILL LET YOU KNOW TOMORROW


I never got that master brake cylinder homie. Hit me up if you still got it. Pm price pls


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

BONES/LO LO said:


> View attachment 575066
> View attachment 575067
> View attachment 575068


:thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:sprint:


----------



## swanginbigbodies (Jan 30, 2005)

For sale wrapped frame fully boxed in with 1/4 inch steel and smoothed out... will fit from a 77 to 96 cadillac coupe /fleetwood also will fit 2 doors pm me for price im located in Fl



























Rear suspensio is included...


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## StandiN_3_N805 (Apr 13, 2010)

Just got a 94 fleetwood brougham all stock suspension on 14x7 but will be slappin 13x7 sopn as rain stops


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

StandiN_3_N805 said:


> Just got a 94 fleetwood brougham all stock suspension on 14x7 but will be slappin 13x7 sopn as rain stops


NICE POST PICS:thumbsup:


----------



## JROLL (Aug 29, 2011)

Does any one know the best way to prep/ paint these big body gas tanks without having them bubble or not stick?


----------



## Up on3 (Mar 10, 2011)

swanginbigbodies said:


> For sale wrapped frame fully boxed in with 1/4 inch steel and smoothed out... will fit from a 77 to 96 cadillac coupe /fleetwood also will fit 2 doors pm me for price im located in Fl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much?? Looks like a nice frame.


----------



## cheechaz87 (Nov 11, 2009)

CARDENASPITS said:


> View attachment 573769



nice fleetwood homie :thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

BLUE OWL said:


> NICE POST PICS:thumbsup:


X2 its the only rule of the thread


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

swanginbigbodies said:


> For sale wrapped frame fully boxed in with 1/4 inch steel and smoothed out... will fit from a 77 to 96 cadillac coupe /fleetwood also will fit 2 doors pm me for price im located in Fl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does this frame fits a big body? for example, a 1980 coupe deville and a 1994 fleetwood, have the same frame? I have both cars, I'm wondering if they are same frame.


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

lilo said:


> Does this frame fits a big body? for example, a 1980 coupe deville and a 1994 fleetwood, have the same frame? I have both cars, I'm wondering if they are same frame.


I don't believe so although many swear that they're the same from 77-96. I bought an 80s wrapped and molded frame for my 94 but the rear arches are definitely wider in height meaning the body would've sat higher than the frame. I think it would've probably worked with modifications however I didn't want to deal with the headaches. Don't mean to fuck up your sale homie. Just sharing my experience.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> X2 its the only rule of the thread


YUP SUP BRO


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

BLUE OWL said:


> YUP SUP BRO


Just tryin to get this lettuce together for the body shop


----------



## Raidernation94 (Feb 17, 2012)

Any one know where to swoop up sum clear taillight lens good lookin out


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

BONES/LO LO said:


> View attachment 575061
> View attachment 575062
> View attachment 575063
> View attachment 575064


Lookin gd:thumbsup:


----------



## JROLL (Aug 29, 2011)

So any1 got any tips for painting these plastic gas tanks :dunno:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

Raidernation94 said:


> Any one know where to swoop up sum clear taillight lens good lookin out


Hit up this USO member out of Washington
Billy Brown
(509) 366-9004


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Raidernation94 said:


> Any one know where to swoop up sum clear taillight lens good lookin out


Cal Blast 909-949-9505. Give us a call.


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> Just tryin to get this lettuce together for the body shop


 YOU NEED TO WATER TWICE A WEEK BRO:biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

GREAT WHITE said:


>


Bad ass pic. Hard as fuck lac :thumbsup: :thumbsup: post more pics of this bitch please!!!


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

BLUE OWL said:


> YOU NEED TO WATER TWICE A WEEK BRO:biggrin:


:biggrin: shit aint growin. :biggrin:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

GREAT WHITE said:


>


Sick fucken pic!!!


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

sour diesel said:


> Bad ass pic. Hard as fuck lac :thumbsup: :thumbsup: post more pics of this bitch please!!!


Here's 2 other ones.. I have more from a show .. let me find em..


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

StreetNShow said:


> I don't believe so although many swear that they're the same from 77-96. I bought an 80s wrapped and molded frame for my 94 but the rear arches are definitely wider in height meaning the body would've sat higher than the frame. I think it would've probably worked with modifications however I didn't want to deal with the headaches. Don't mean to fuck up your sale homie. Just sharing my experience.


Thanks for the tip bro :thumbsup:


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

GREAT WHITE said:


> Here's 2 other ones.. I have more from a show .. let me find em..


DAMMMNNN:worship:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

GREAT WHITE said:


> Here's 2 other ones.. I have more from a show .. let me find em..



:wow:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> :biggrin: shit aint growin. :biggrin:


HA HA


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

GREAT WHITE said:


> Here's 2 other ones.. I have more from a show .. let me find em..


:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## StandiN_3_N805 (Apr 13, 2010)

my 94 fleet on 13x7 next comes juice


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

StandiN_3_N805 said:


> my 94 fleet on 13x7 next comes juice


:thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*FOR SALE...PM ME IF INTERESTED...PAYPAL READY















*


----------



## FLEETWOOD ON 3 (Aug 19, 2011)

I need some help i have a 93 fleetwood with a 5.7 350 and im looking for shorty headers i called jegs and summit and no one can match any for my car so if anybody knows witch ones can fit let me know thanks


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

StandiN_3_N805 said:


> my 94 fleet on 13x7 next comes juice


:thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

CADILLAC D said:


> *FOR SALE...PM ME IF INTERESTED...PAYPAL READY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent....i know someone looking for one


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

FLEETWOOD ON 3 said:


> I need some help i have a 93 fleetwood with a 5.7 350 and im looking for shorty headers i called jegs and summit and no one can match any for my car so if anybody knows witch ones can fit let me know thanks


X 2. A.S.A.P. Thanks


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

got a little bit done on mine


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

Chucky-LL said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

ENVIUS said:


>


TRUESTYLE!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

~SUNROOF 38" FOR SALE~


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

I just picked up a 95 broham. Little details it has. Anyone know the fix to the key fault problem? Both keys have issues


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*FOR SALE...PM ME IF INTERESTED...PAYPAL READY















*


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

sour diesel said:


> got a little bit done on mine


How did you remove those with out breaking them? I need to remove mine and i broke one already .


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

I used razor blade to start, and fishing line


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

What causes for brake lights to stay stuck on?


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

-JUICY 93- said:


> How did you remove those with out breaking them? I need to remove mine and i broke one already .


i used a razorblade and a butter knife. but what jalisco just said about fishing line sounds even easier. you got to go really slow so you dont break em


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

~JALISCO~ said:


> I used razor blade to start, and fishing line


this some macguyver shit rite here :thumbsup: i should of thought of that


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

~JALISCO~ said:


> What causes for brake lights to stay stuck on?


x2 this shit just happened to me last night but only one taillight is doing it :dunno:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

~JALISCO~ said:


> I just picked up a 95 broham. Little details it has. Anyone know the fix to the key fault problem? Both keys have issues


its the little cpu chip in the keys. if you get new ones made it will fix it


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

~JALISCO~ said:


> What causes for brake lights to stay stuck on?


Its the. Switch on the brake pedal its like 15 buck


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

~JALISCO~ said:


> I just picked up a 95 broham. Little details it has. Anyone know the fix to the key fault problem? Both keys have issues


post a pic. i just picked up anouther big body also. my new 94


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

sour diesel said:


> post a pic. i just picked up anouther big body also. my new 94


I can't post from my phone if I email you pics can you post them for me? I got a killer deal on this car. Its been parked since 09' the window track clips are broken on 2 windows. Interior is like new....


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

~JALISCO~ said:


> I can't post from my phone if I email you pics can you post them for me? I got a killer deal on this car. Its been parked since 09' the window track clips are broken on 2 windows. Interior is like new....


dam bro sounds just like my new one. same clip problem on 2 windows and clean ass interior. send the pics to [email protected]com (10 year old email) and ill post them for you


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

sour diesel said:


> dam bro sounds just like my new one. same clip problem on 2 windows and clean ass interior. send the pics to [email protected] (10 year old email) and ill post them for you


done thanks bro, just set them


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

sour diesel said:


> post a pic. i just picked up anouther big body also. my new 94


gotta love them land yatchs


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Blue94cady said:


> Its the. Switch on the brake pedal its like 15 buck


thanks carnal, hows that kick ass Caddy of yours? If you don't mind did it cost a grip to get the brains blown treatment on your lac?


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

posting for JALISCO


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks diesel:hifive:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

~JALISCO~ said:


> thanks carnal, hows that kick ass Caddy of yours? If you don't mind did it cost a grip to get the brains blown treatment on your lac?


It was 1200 intalado not bad wat r u going to do with the new lac ?


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Blue94cady said:


> It was 1200 intalado not bad wat r u going to do with the new lac ?


just keep it as a daily. Slap some rims and put in some tunes...


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice look clean r Those the chrome stock wheels ?


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Blue94cady said:


> Nice look clean r Those the chrome stock wheels ?


yeah lucked out huh....i really Digg this car


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Yea looks badass but will look good on 72 spoke ds


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*FOR SALE...PM ME IF INTERESTED...PAYPAL READY















*


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

sour diesel said:


> its the little cpu chip in the keys. if you get new ones made it will fix it


You can get new keys cut from Cadillac dealership, I got mine done coupe of years ago.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

sour diesel said:


> post a pic. i just picked up anouther big body also. my new 94





sour diesel said:


> posting for JALISCO


Those are some clean big bodys. Nice!


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Just picked up this '94.



















These Caddys are addicting!


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Elite64 said:


> Just picked up this '94.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They sure are !!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

~JALISCO~ said:


> I used razor blade to start, and fishing line


after that what do you use to put them back on? looks like a much better way to paint them than taping everything else off....mine need a new coat of pink! lol


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

ENVIUS said:


> after that what do you use to put them back on? looks like a much better way to paint them than taping everything else off....mine need a new coat of pink! lol


3m double stick tape breh


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

I guess we got early Christmas Cadillac presents huh? That one you got Albert looks mean bro


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

FOR SALE gold tailight trims and covers


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

sour diesel said:


> FOR SALE gold tailight trims and covers


How much?


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*FOR SALE...PM ME IF INTERESTED...PAYPAL READY















*


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Elite64 said:


> Just picked up this '94.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE LOOKS LIKE VOLOS OLD CADDY:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

BLUE OWL said:


> :biggrin:


. Looking good


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

BLUE OWL said:


> :biggrin:


One of my favorites :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

sour diesel said:


> FOR SALE gold tailight trims and covers


HOW MUCH?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Blue94cady said:


> . Looking good





sour diesel said:


> One of my favorites :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


GRACIAS HOMIES


----------



## LayDBurban (May 29, 2009)

My Airbagged,Shaved up Fleetwood Project just got dipped in some Arrival Blue paint Done By B.A.D Design's in orlando,FL.. (me),Puttin 14" wires all chrome..BUT!! .. I want that billet grille insert from that blue fleetwood at cal blast..where do i get it??..Who sells it and who makes it?? i tried to search ebay no luck suckkss!!


----------



## cheechaz87 (Nov 11, 2009)

Dino said:


>


real nice looken fleetwood homie u got more pics u can post


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

LayDBurban said:


> View attachment 579336
> 
> 
> My Airbagged,Shaved up Fleetwood Project just got dipped in some Arrival Blue paint Done By B.A.D Design's in orlando,FL.. (me),Puttin 14" wires all chrome..BUT!! .. I want that billet grille insert from that blue fleetwood at cal blast..where do i get it??..Who sells it and who makes it?? i tried to search ebay no luck suckkss!!


It's a custom made tube grill, not billet. Hit up Greg De Alba at Mario's Auto Works (909)865-1888


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

can anyone tell me how to take off the headlight indicators on the fenders without tearing them up?


----------



## big_dog401 (May 4, 2003)

Elite64 said:


> It's a custom made tube grill, not billet. Hit up Greg De Alba at Mario's Auto Works (909)865-1888




does he still make those extended skirts


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

cantgetenuf said:


> can anyone tell me how to take off the headlight indicators on the fenders without tearing them up?


FLAT PUTTY KNIFE AND LIFT UP THERE'S NO HARDWARE JUST HELD WITH PINS JUST LIKE QUARTER EMBLEMS


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

big_dog401 said:


> does he still make those extended skirts


Yeah we do, hit us up at (909)949-9505 or (909)865-1888


----------



## Buccshot (Oct 25, 2011)

1993 fleetwood for sale never been cut on 14x7 Dayton's located in Seattle Washington for $3200 (323)458-4615 for pics n details thanks


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

MR.GM84 said:


> FLAT PUTTY KNIFE AND LIFT UP THERE'S NO HARDWARE JUST HELD WITH PINS JUST LIKE QUARTER EMBLEMS


really..that easy huh lol


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

LayDBurban said:


> View attachment 579336
> 
> 
> My Airbagged,Shaved up Fleetwood Project just got dipped in some Arrival Blue paint Done By B.A.D Design's in orlando,FL.. (me),Puttin 14" wires all chrome..BUT!! .. I want that billet grille insert from that blue fleetwood at cal blast..where do i get it??..Who sells it and who makes it?? i tried to search ebay no luck suckkss!!


Came out good! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

GANGSTER_36 said:


> HOW MUCH?


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Aight fellas, I got the key made, starts right up, I still have the pass key fault light on. Anyone know how to erase that code?


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Chucky-LL said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

sounds like a scam.. probly got a nut under them or something.. cuz i dont have quarter emblems.. thanks anyway





MR.GM84 said:


> FLAT PUTTY KNIFE AND LIFT UP THERE'S NO HARDWARE JUST HELD WITH PINS JUST LIKE QUARTER EMBLEMS


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

cantgetenuf said:


> sounds like a scam.. probly got a nut under them or something.. cuz i dont have quarter emblems.. thanks anyway


Thats the way to do it sorry u dont like it


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

sour diesel said:


> post a pic. i just picked up anouther big body also. my new 94


Nice.....


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

cantgetenuf said:


> sounds like a scam.. probly got a nut under them or something.. cuz i dont have quarter emblems.. thanks anyway


Not a scam, it really is that easy. If the car has been repainted, cut edge with razor blade to break the paint bond, pry from all around, not just the same spot. Check out these pics.


----------



## ATOMIC DOGG CONECTA (Jun 14, 2012)

Chucky-LL said:


>


*Bad ass! Really nice!*:thumbsup:
*Saul*


----------



## ATOMIC DOGG CONECTA (Jun 14, 2012)

*Hey whats going on everybody!** I have a 95 Big Body and last night I went to shut the trunk and the pulldown wasn't catching. Well my trunk is still open,lol. Any way to disable it and lock it manually till I get it fixed? Thanks. Saul*


----------



## jcmascorro (Sep 6, 2011)

Does any key know how much the extended squirts are from Mario's auto works and if they give the option on sending yours in and getting it done.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Chucky-LL said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

jcmascorro said:


> Does any key know how much the extended squirts are from Mario's auto works and if they give the option on sending yours in and getting it done.


Give us a call and you have to send us your skirts. That's the only way we do them.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

~JALISCO~ said:


> I guess we got early Christmas Cadillac presents huh? That one you got Albert looks mean bro


Thanks bro! Couldn't pass it up cuz its so clean. 



BLUE OWL said:


> NICE LOOKS LIKE VOLOS OLD CADDY:thumbsup:


Thanks, yeah it is Volos old caddy


----------



## jcmascorro (Sep 6, 2011)

Elite64 said:


> Give us a call and you have to send us your skirts. That's the only way we do them.


Thanks homie and sure will give you guys a call.


----------



## mcm64 (Jan 30, 2011)

~JALISCO~ said:


> Aight fellas, I got the key made, starts right up, I still have the pass key fault light on. Anyone know how to erase that code?


I have had same problem on mine for 4 years the small gauge wires are probably broken inside column.if car runs and pass key fault light is on it is disabled and will always run .if resistance in key drops light will go off and re engage security system and will give u problems starting. I would look at replacing column or leave light on


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

ATOMIC DOGG CONECTA said:


> *Hey whats going on everybody!** I have a 95 Big Body and last night I went to shut the trunk and the pulldown wasn't catching. Well my trunk is still open,lol. Any way to disable it and lock it manually till I get it fixed? Thanks. Saul*


If you have the pull down motor and it doesn't work, you gotta by pass the wires and try to get the hook on the body, not the trunk, to move up a bit... however, you can look on your trunk lid, where hooks meet, there is a square flat black piece, you gotta push it so the hook on the body moves, if not, you gotta fuck with the wires on the pull down motor.

Hope that helps, it worked for me


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

Chucky-LL said:


>


Got a very clean look, :thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

ATOMIC DOGG CONECTA said:


> *Hey whats going on everybody!** I have a 95 Big Body and last night I went to shut the trunk and the pulldown wasn't catching. Well my trunk is still open,lol. Any way to disable it and lock it manually till I get it fixed? Thanks. Saul*


Also, you can take the latch off the bottom and adjust it manually to close the trunk and make it flush. That's what I did.


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

Mia present


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

ATOMIC DOGG CONECTA said:


> *Bad ass! Really nice!*:thumbsup:
> *Saul*


 THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

lilo said:


> Got a very clean look, :thumbsup:


 THANKS GEE..


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

lilo said:


> If you have the pull down motor and it doesn't work, you gotta by pass the wires and try to get the hook on the body, not the trunk, to move up a bit... however, you can look on your trunk lid, where hooks meet, there is a square flat black piece, you gotta push it so the hook on the body moves, if not, you gotta fuck with the wires on the pull down motor.
> 
> Hope that helps, it worked for me


i have an issue with my pull down bar not grabbing the latch right...it just happened out of no where...i have to use a screwdriver to push the bar forward a little to get the latch to grab it..then it pulls down like normal....


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

CadillacTom said:


> Also, you can take the latch off the bottom and adjust it manually to close the trunk and make it flush. That's what I did.


:yes: yep you dont need that pull down shit.


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

CadillacTom said:


> Also, you can take the latch off the bottom and adjust it manually to close the trunk and make it flush. That's what I did.


Same thing i did


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

sour diesel said:


> got a little bit done on mine


How did you stick them back on after you repainted them?


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

WhiteChocolate said:


> How did you stick them back on after you repainted them?


3m tape... double stick tape


----------



## ATOMIC DOGG CONECTA (Jun 14, 2012)

lilo said:


> If you have the pull down motor and it doesn't work, you gotta by pass the wires and try to get the hook on the body, not the trunk, to move up a bit... however, you can look on your trunk lid, where hooks meet, there is a square flat black piece, you gotta push it so the hook on the body moves, if not, you gotta fuck with the wires on the pull down motor.
> 
> Hope that helps, it worked for me


THANKS!:thumbsup:


----------



## ATOMIC DOGG CONECTA (Jun 14, 2012)

CadillacTom said:


> Also, you can take the latch off the bottom and adjust it manually to close the trunk and make it flush. That's what I did.


THANKS FOR THE HELP!:thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

ATOMIC DOGG CONECTA said:


> THANKS FOR THE HELP!:thumbsup:


No problem, big homie. These Cadillac boys got to stick together.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

Dino said:


>


1 of my favorite BIG BODYS . :thumbsup:


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

CadillacTom said:


> No problem, big homie. These Cadillac boys got to stick together.



X 2


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

ATOMIC DOGG CONECTA said:


> THANKS!:thumbsup:



No problem:thumbsup:





CadillacTom said:


> No problem, big homie. These Cadillac boys got to stick together.


x1994


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

ight, for real.. i tried it right after i got off here.. it worked really easy... now my fenders and hood are all shaved up... gracias




Blue94cady said:


> Thats the way to do it sorry u dont like it


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Koo


----------



## ATOMIC DOGG CONECTA (Jun 14, 2012)

CadillacTom said:


> No problem, big homie. These Cadillac boys got to stick together.


That's right!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Elite64 said:


> Thanks bro! Couldn't pass it up cuz its so clean.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, yeah it is Volos old caddy


COOL BRO:thumbsup:


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Any easy swaps for bucket seats?


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

ENVIUS said:


> i have an issue with my pull down bar not grabbing the latch right...it just happened out of no where...i have to use a screwdriver to push the bar forward a little to get the latch to grab it..then it pulls down like normal....


I have an extra working pull down motor with pigtail. Make an offer and it's yours.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

BLUE OWL said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> :thumbsup:


THANKS


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

BLUE OWL said:


>


Badass!!!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

StreetNShow said:


> I have an extra working pull down motor with pigtail. Make an offer and it's yours.


pm sent


----------



## ATOMIC DOGG CONECTA (Jun 14, 2012)

BLUE OWL said:


>


:thumbsup:*REALLY NICE!*:thumbsup:
Saul


----------



## ATOMIC DOGG CONECTA (Jun 14, 2012)

ATOMIC DOGG CONECTA said:


> *Hey whats going on everybody!** I have a 95 Big Body and last night I went to shut the trunk and the pulldown wasn't catching. Well my trunk is still open,lol. Any way to disable it and lock it manually till I get it fixed? Thanks. Saul*[/QUOTE
> *Well after checking the fuses,then trying to disable it, which didn't work I found out what the problem was. I gave the trunk latch solenoid a few taps with a screwdriver and it shut*:biggrin:*. just gotta buy a new solenoid (around $35 bucks from what I've seen). Thanks again everyone for all your help,really appreciate it.*:h5:
> *​Saul*


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Blue94cady said:


> Badass!!!


 SUP CARNAL YOU ROLLING DOWN NEW YEARS



ATOMIC DOGG CONECTA said:


> :thumbsup:*REALLY NICE!*:thumbsup:
> Saul


GRACIAS HOMIE


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

BLUE OWL said:


>


Shit lookin rite. :nicoderm:


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

BLUE OWL said:


>



BAD ASS LAC!


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

LayDBurban said:


> View attachment 579336
> 
> 
> My Airbagged,Shaved up Fleetwood Project just got dipped in some Arrival Blue paint Done By B.A.D Design's in orlando,FL.. (me),Puttin 14" wires all chrome..BUT!! .. I want that billet grille insert from that blue fleetwood at cal blast..where do i get it??..Who sells it and who makes it?? i tried to search ebay no luck suckkss!!


shout out to my boy LayDBurban ! almost ready for the body work on the snail build


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

page 1666...crazy! lol


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## Raidernation94 (Feb 17, 2012)

Any tips on swapping out a fuel pump on a 94 caddy


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Raidernation94 said:


> Any tips on swapping out a fuel pump on a 94 caddy


It was pretty simple when I did mine. Drop the tank and everything is right on top. I used these little fuel line discs from Autozone to disconnect the fuel lines and stuff. Unscrew the circular joint on top of the fuel tank, pull that whole unit out, take the pump out, pop the new one back in, and re-do all the previous steps. Be careful not to damage the "float" that measures how much gas you got into ( I did). If your tank straps are old, I'd suggest replacing them. They are a bitch to put back on when rusty. Might want to replace the fuel filter while you're down there. It rides along the driver's side of the frame (15 minute swap). Hope this helps, Big Homie.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

CadillacTom said:


> It was pretty simple when I did mine. Drop the tank and everything is right on top. I used these little fuel line discs from Autozone to disconnect the fuel lines and stuff. Unscrew the circular joint on top of the fuel tank, pull that whole unit out, take the pump out, pop the new one back in, and re-do all the previous steps. Be careful not to damage the "float" that measures how much gas you got into ( I did). If your tank straps are old, I'd suggest replacing them. They are a bitch to put back on when rusty. Might want to replace the fuel filter while you're down there. It rides along the driver's side of the frame (15 minute swap). Hope this helps, Big Homie.


Mechanics @ work say this is the main cause of fuel pump failure in the first place,they suggest it should be changed out at least every year,but most of us have never touched it or even thought about changing it in years.:happysad:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:facepalm:OOOPPSSS forgot to do that :sprint::thumbsup: thats some good advice :h5:


----------



## Raidernation94 (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah the fuel pump filter I just recently changed but my homie is hooking me up and changing it for me good looking out thou fellas should be back on da streets in minute


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

anyone know where i can order/buy a prestitched cover for an e and g simulated convertible top shell . in a custom color material? stayfast


----------



## Raidernation94 (Feb 17, 2012)

RAIDERSEQUAL said:


>


Aye homie is this bagged or juiced


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

BIGMANDO said:


> BAD ASS LAC!


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> shout out to my boy LayDBurban ! almost ready for the body work on the snail build


TAKE YOUR TIME YOU STILL GOT THE BAD ASS OLDS


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

RAIDERSEQUAL said:


>


SHE STILL ON AIR BRO


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

Raidernation94 said:


> Aye homie is this bagged or juiced


Juiced


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

BLUE OWL said:


> SHE STILL ON AIR BRO


 not anymore :no:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

RAIDERSEQUAL said:


> not anymore :no:


 COOL:thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

just got my first fleetwood..Its all stock but i love it!!


----------



## Raidernation94 (Feb 17, 2012)

[QUOTE=RAIDERSEQUAL;16223
still don't know either to bag it or juice it did you have that lock up with the bags?


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

sour diesel said:


> shout out to my boy LayDBurban ! almost ready for the body work on the snail build


:drama:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

Raidernation94 said:


> RAIDERSEQUAL;16223
> still don't know either to bag it or juice it did you have that lock up with the bags?[/QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> > I like mine on juice wayy better, but its ultimately up to you. When my lac was bagged though, it did lock up almost as high as it does now. Ill post up a pic later. Need the PowerHouse 13" bags with s10 shocks and your good to go


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Raidernation94 said:


> RAIDERSEQUAL;16223
> still don't know either to bag it or juice it did you have that lock up with the bags?[/QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> > :thumbsup:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Old school juice!


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

8t4mc said:


> just got my first fleetwood..Its all stock but i love it!!


Post pics


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

~JALISCO~ said:


> :drama:


Tell me about it. :uh:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

brett said:


> anyone know where i can order/buy a prestitched cover for an e and g simulated convertible top shell . in a custom color material? stayfast


little help here


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

Raidernation94 said:


> RAIDERSEQUAL;16223
> still don't know either to bag it or juice it did you have that lock up with the bags?[/QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> > When she was bagged


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

sour diesel said:


> Post pics


i cant right now.


----------



## Raidernation94 (Feb 17, 2012)

RAIDERSEQUAL said:


> Raidernation94 said:
> 
> 
> > When she was bagged
> ...


----------



## LayDBurban (May 29, 2009)

sour diesel said:


> shout out to my boy LayDBurban ! almost ready for the body work on the snail build


Can't wait to get it in the shop my dawgy!!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

ENVIUS said:


> page 1666...crazy! lol


*Page 834 over here..Go to your set up options & change it to 40 post per page, makes it a lot easyer to go threw big topics *


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Lol


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

LayDBurban said:


> Can't wait to get it in the shop my dawgy!!


:h5: ill see you on the 5th


----------



## LayDBurban (May 29, 2009)

Here are some shots i took today.. it's on bag's..shaved up..Painted reverse light's,i just think it looks cleaner all one color,interior pieces painted too..


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

Elite64 said:


> Just picked up this '94.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I like the blue caddy looks nice we're can I get the all clear headlights and the grill pm homie I would like to buy some thanks


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

LayDBurban said:


> Here are some shots i took today.. it's on bag's..shaved up..Painted reverse light's,i just think it looks cleaner all one color,interior pieces painted too..


i agree


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

LayDBurban said:


> Here are some shots i took today.. it's on bag's..shaved up..Painted reverse light's,i just think it looks cleaner all one color,interior pieces painted too..


:thumbsup:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

http://www.gfamcustoms.com/cadillac-dts-trunk-bracket-installation/


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

brett said:


> little help here


im having mine recovered here in a month or so for around 100 bucks...take it to a local interior shop and get it done...shouldnt be to much more than that


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## caddydaddy87 (Jan 29, 2011)

Just another LowLyfe


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

caddydaddy87 said:


> Just another LowLyfe


Nice fade!:nicoderm:


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

lowdude13 said:


> View attachment 583623


:thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

anyone have some pics of a white fleet with white dish wires? im thinking about changing my wheels this winter and am thinking about an all white dish, pink nipples, pink hub, chrome spokes and chrome knockoff.....


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

ENVIUS said:


> anyone have some pics of a white fleet with white dish wires? im thinking about changing my wheels this winter and am thinking about an all white dish, pink nipples, pink hub, chrome spokes and chrome knockoff.....


I think it's gonna look nice :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

im just not sure on the white dish....i love the chrome dish but i think its time for something different


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

What a waste of CHROME Mouldings.


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

ENVIUS said:


> anyone have some pics of a white fleet with white dish wires? im thinking about changing my wheels this winter and am thinking about an all white dish, pink nipples, pink hub, chrome spokes and chrome knockoff.....


I think it will look good with a white dish. Change it up.


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

LowSupreme84 said:


> What a waste of CHROME Mouldings.


:uh:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

-JUICY 93- said:


> I think it will look good with a white dish. Change it up.


thanks...im thinking about it


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

ENVIUS said:


> thanks...im thinking about it


When and if you do post pics. Why dont you paint the dishes on the rims you have now?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

thinking of trading my 63 for a stock bigbody


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> thinking of trading my 63 for a stock bigbody


Pm me pics i have one 93 85,000 miles og


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Chucky-LL said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

-JUICY 93- said:


> I think it will look good with a white dish. Change it up.


x2. Go for it, Homie... it'll be dope. You're going with OG Wires?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Blue94cady said:


> Pm me pics i have one 93 85,000 miles og


cant post pics..i can text them


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Tex me 209-675-1358 shaggy


----------



## Drew513Ryder (Feb 2, 2012)

caddydaddy87 said:


> Just another LowLyfe


love this fleet, that fade is sick


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

caddydaddy87 said:


> Just another LowLyfe


bad ass!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

What up everyone, I haven't been on here for a while so I wanted to share some pics of my fleetwood now that I'm almost done with the setup....
































....now I just gotta pick up hardlines at the chrome shop...


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

CADIMAN said:


> What up everyone, I haven't been on here for a while so I wanted to share some pics of my fleetwood now that I'm almost done with the setup....
> View attachment 584855
> View attachment 584856
> View attachment 584865
> ...


Looking real good homie.


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

-JUICY 93- said:


> Looking real good homie.


Thanks


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

CADIMAN said:


> What up everyone, I haven't been on here for a while so I wanted to share some pics of my fleetwood now that I'm almost done with the setup....
> View attachment 584855
> View attachment 584856
> View attachment 584865
> ...


bad ass :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

CADIMAN said:


> What up everyone, I haven't been on here for a while so I wanted to share some pics of my fleetwood now that I'm almost done with the setup....
> View attachment 584855
> View attachment 584856
> View attachment 584865
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

NOT EVEN ALL THE WAY UP


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanx uffin:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

jessdogg said:


>


BiG ~M~


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> NOT EVEN ALL THE WAY UP


:x:


----------



## NM46ER (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

*MERRY XMAS HOMIES*


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Mine


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

More pics of mine..UntouchableS c.c. ft worth tx


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks soul diesal for the cover s il be getting bezels real soon pics of my build soon also


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

untouchable-lac said:


> Mine


Nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

that's clean paint job:thumbsup:


jessdogg said:


>


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

dirty dan said:


> Thanks soul diesal for the cover s il be getting bezels real soon pics of my build soon also


:thumbsup: post em up on the car


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Some more pics


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Im fiberglassing the inside myself ....started with the 4 doors ..6x9 for front doors and 6 1/2 for back after that is done doin dash and back deck


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Think Blue - ELITE C.C.


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

That's Chingon Think Blue^


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

whats the steps in painting a vinil top? scuff, bull dog and spray?


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

~JALISCO~ said:


> whats the steps in painting a vinil top? scuff, bull dog and spray?


x 1994


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> that's clean paint job:thumbsup:


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ok fellow Caddy owners...i need some votes on this contest on facebook so i dont lose out to mini trucks!

all i need is for you to click the link below and "Like" the pic of my caddy...feel free to send me a friend request on there to....

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...7637617.114991.479674298744585&type=3&theater

Its easy...just click Like!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Elite64 said:


> Think Blue - ELITE C.C.


Nice


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Elite64 said:


> Think Blue - ELITE C.C.


wow now i want to take my trunk apart and throw it away!!! LOL


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

~JALISCO~ said:


> whats the steps in painting a vinil top? scuff, bull dog and spray?


i would check with your local interior shop before you do that...getting new tops made arent that expensive...i only have 450 in mine...and its hand made with new padding


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

ENVIUS said:


> ok fellow Caddy owners...i need some votes on this contest on facebook so i dont lose out to mini trucks!
> 
> all i need is for you to click the link below and "Like" the pic of my caddy...feel free to send me a friend request on there to....
> 
> ...


I don't have Facebook homie, is there any other way to vote... Facebook is dangerous for me, I don't like any ladies knowing my business


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

haha no its justs a facebook deal this local model is doing lol


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

untouchable-lac said:


> Mine


:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Elite64 said:


> Think Blue - ELITE C.C.


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Question: anyone not pass smog because of the check engine not coming on? I checks the light bulb and its not burnt? Any suggestions? Also are dash clusters the same from a 93' to a 95?


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## FUNKaheim714 (Nov 11, 2010)

6k obo full frame,chrome,nee hydros pm


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

http://


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

]


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

mr colors said:


> http://


:thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

sour diesel said:


>


thats a crazy lock up


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


>


DAMM'T


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

untouchable-lac said:


> View attachment 587475


CLEAN MORE PICS:thumbsup:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

~JALISCO~ said:


> whats the steps in painting a vinil top? scuff, bull dog and spray?


Yeah bro, just be sure to clean the shit out of it with wax & grease remover. You dont want any type of armor all or oil on it.


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL THE BIG BODY CADDYS PEEPS.


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Some pics


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Centillac said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL THE BIG BODY CADDYS PEEPS.


TTT!!!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

can any of yall post a pic of where the skirts need to be trimmed at??

ive got a set of old 13x7 daytons .


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Just shaveof the lil plastic clips


----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

FUNKaheim714 said:


> 6k obo full frame,chrome,nee hydros pm


how many miles? any more pics


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

ive got a 63 impala lookin to trade for a 94-96 fleetwood


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

Any pics? ^


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

8t4mc said:


> ive got a 63 impala lookin to trade for a 94-96 fleetwood


pic and location


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

sixonebubble said:


> pic and location


texas..Ive got a post in the vehical section


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

What part of Texas ..i got the 93 posted pics of it


----------



## Mz Fresh (Dec 3, 2012)

ttt


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Centillac said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL THE BIG BODY CADDYS PEEPS.


:thumbsup:


----------



## StandiN_3_N805 (Apr 13, 2010)

Anybody noe if a gbody rearend would work on a big body I noe there a bit shorter so would be good for skirts clearence but wat bout frame rail clearence any in put would be helpfull


----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

I need the 2 front impact strips (the gray plastic trim) that sit on the fron bumper and the rear impact strip (the gray plastic trim) that sits on the whole rear bumper. PM me if some one has these impact strips, please.


----------



## Up on3 (Mar 10, 2011)

StandiN_3_N805 said:


> Anybody noe if a gbody rearend would work on a big body I noe there a bit shorter so would be good for skirts clearence but wat bout frame rail clearence any in put would be helpfull


They work but I believe you won't be able to 3 wheel


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Anybody know how to take the gas tank out of a 1995 Fleetwood? I can disconnect the hoses and I bought the special tools you need.


----------



## StandiN_3_N805 (Apr 13, 2010)

Thats wat I was afraid of ..not enough room between frame nd drum


Up on3 said:


> They work but I believe you won't be able to 3 wheel


----------



## StandiN_3_N805 (Apr 13, 2010)

Anybody got a rearend for my big body in cali hmu


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

*@ THE BIG M PICNIC







*


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

StandiN_3_N805 said:


> Anybody got a rearend for my big body in cali hmu


JUST CUT YOUR STOCK REAREND ONE INCH HOMIE


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

BLUE OWL said:


> *@ THE BIG M PICNIC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::naughty::naughty:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Anyone have an extra ASR cover? pm me if so


----------



## StandiN_3_N805 (Apr 13, 2010)

My rearends fucked up basically would have to rebuild it to use it easier jus to get a different one


BLUE OWL said:


> JUST CUT YOUR STOCK REAREND ONE INCH HOMIE


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## Mz Fresh (Dec 3, 2012)

hey everyone i seen this post a while back but i was wondering is the bolt pattern the same or will i need another steering column


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

StandiN_3_N805 said:


> My rearends fucked up basically would have to rebuild it to use it easier jus to get a different one


TIME TO HIT THE PICK A PART IT CHEAPER,REBUILD HOMIE


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> :bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::naughty::naughty:


SUP BRO THE CADDY UP FOR SALE:biggrin:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

!!! NOOO !!! say it ain't so homie :tears:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

LA COUNTY said:


> !!! NOOO !!! say it ain't so homie :tears:


X2 i aint even finished mine yetyet


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

LA COUNTY said:


> !!! NOOO !!! say it ain't so homie :tears:


YUP HOMIE HUNT FOR SOMETHING OLDER



sour diesel said:


> X2 i aint even finished mine yetyet


HA HA NEXT PROJECT BRO


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

BLUE OWL said:


> YUP HOMIE HUNT FOR SOMETHING OLDER
> 
> HA HA NEXT PROJECT BRO


:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> :thumbsup:


:biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

damn its a bitch getting 13,s on these big bodies.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> damn its a bitch getting 13,s on these big bodies.[/QUOTE
> 
> Not if u have daytons


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ENVIUS said:


> Anyone have an extra ASR cover? pm me if so


anyone


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

FOR SALE: CUSTOM MADE A-ARMS EXTENDED 1 INCH
BOUGHT THEM FOR 450 SELLING FOR 350 OBO...
PLEASE TEXT ME @ 754-422-9123 I DONT COME ON HERE MUCH NO MORE.... THANKS


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:wow:  :nosad:


BLUE OWL said:


> YUP HOMIE HUNT FOR SOMETHING OLDER
> 
> HA HA NEXT PROJECT BRO


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)




----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

I think I have one....








Top right corner.


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:nicoderm: Dam nice :thumbsup: anymore of the car?


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

Got this dust shields and spindle set. Only installed on rolling undercarriage. Sorry about the bad pic.


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

StreetNShow said:


> Got this dust shields and spindle set. Only installed on rolling undercarriage. Sorry about the bad pic.


How much?


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

looking for a big body lmk


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)




----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

26jd said:


> looking for a big body lmk


i've got a 96 brougham hard top that jus got totaled...in portland,or tho,it was a nice start 135k ,front end damage,i can buy it back from insurance company for 4hundred an something dollars, my boy wants to buy it also for 1,500.ther's pics of it on here...


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> FOR SALE: CUSTOM MADE A-ARMS EXTENDED 1 INCH
> BOUGHT THEM FOR 450 SELLING FOR 350 OBO...
> PLEASE TEXT ME @ 754-422-9123 I DONT COME ON HERE MUCH NO MORE.... THANKS


SUP MR ED:biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

spook said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

LA COUNTY said:


> :wow:  :nosad:


:shh:


----------



## StandiN_3_N805 (Apr 13, 2010)

Anybody no if a 95 impala ss wit disc brakes rearend will work in my big body


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

should be the same if not identical other than disc brakes....might have differant gears


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

StreetNShow said:


> I think I have one....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent


----------



## StandiN_3_N805 (Apr 13, 2010)

Would the disc brakes make a difference


ENVIUS said:


> should be the same if not identical other than disc brakes....might have differant gears


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Blue94cady said:


> 8t4mc said:
> 
> 
> > damn its a bitch getting 13,s on these big bodies.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

-JUICY 93- said:


> How much?


Make an offer. Sale possibly pending depending on offer made.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

BLUE OWL said:


> SUP MR ED:biggrin:



que Pasa hermano hope all is well.....


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:h5:


BLUE OWL said:


> :shh:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: real nice ride homie.


spook said:


>


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

RareClass said:


>





RareClass said:


>


Clean :thumbsup:


----------



## lukedogg (Aug 24, 2003)

My 93 on air.


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

*94-96 Fleetwood Chrome rear end*

I have a chrome rear end for sale for $1800 plus shipping. Rear end is not reinforced. Has powerball cups welded to coil mount. Includes reinforced lower trailing arms and adjustable upper trailing arms. Backing plates and druns have been chromed as well. The chromer even got the chrome nice and shiny on the fins of the drums. Rear end has never hit the streets however does have spot on the yoke where I believe gas dripped on it. Also going to need a brake line. 
Text for pics
505-908-4468


----------



## BOB™ (Jan 8, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> que Pasa hermano hope all is well.....


EVERTHING GOOD CARNAL:thumbsup:


----------



## 67 chevy impala (Apr 22, 2010)

:worship:






:thumbsup: L.I.U.cc SOUTH CAROLINA


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

StreetNShow said:


> I have a chrome rear end for sale for $1800 plus shipping. Rear end is not reinforced. Has powerball cups welded to coil mount. Includes reinforced lower trailing arms and adjustable upper trailing arms. Backing plates and druns have been chromed as well. The chromer even got the chrome nice and shiny on the fins of the drums. Rear end has never hit the streets however does have spot on the yoke where I believe gas dripped on it. Also going to need a brake line.
> Text for pics
> 505-908-4468


Rear end has been sold


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

At the Majestics New Years Picnic.


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

Sick caddy


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Elite64 said:


> At the Majestics New Years Picnic.


:thumbsup:SHE LOOKED BAD ASS BRO:thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

StreetNShow said:


> I have a chrome rear end for sale for $1800 plus shipping. Rear end is not reinforced. Has powerball cups welded to coil mount. Includes reinforced lower trailing arms and adjustable upper trailing arms. Backing plates and druns have been chromed as well. The chromer even got the chrome nice and shiny on the fins of the drums. Rear end has never hit the streets however does have spot on the yoke where I believe gas dripped on it. Also going to need a brake line.
> Text for pics
> 505-908-4468


You not using the chrome undercarriage on the lac anymore?


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

BABY BLUEZ


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Yeah


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Yeah!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

BIG GIZMOE said:


> BABY BLUEZ


:thumbsup:


----------



## lo flo-rida (Oct 27, 2011)

Elite64 said:


> At the Majestics New Years Picnic.


nice grill


----------



## LayDBurban (May 29, 2009)

lo flo-rida said:


> nice grill


I love that clean look billet grille and no bumper guards


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

BLUE OWL said:


> :thumbsup:SHE LOOKED BAD ASS BRO:thumbsup:


Thanks bro, seen you out there rolling too. Caddy looked good!



lo flo-rida said:


> nice grill





LayDBurban said:


> I love that clean look billet grille and no bumper guards


:thumbsup: Thanks


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Elite64 said:


> Thanks bro, seen you out there rolling too. Caddy looked good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

*LA MAJESTICS*


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

:-!


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

CADILLAC FLEETWOOD 1993 FOR TRADE INDIO AREA
https://post.craigslist.org/k/9O0EhuE74hGAgV2LxnYIAg?s=preview


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

http://palmsprings.craigslist.org/cto/3448022128.html


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

WILL TRADE FOR A SILVERADO CHEVROLET 2 DOOR RED TRUCK


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

SILVERADO CHEVROLET 2005 RED TRUCK


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

im about to lift my 94 fleetwood. im going to go with a basic set up, 2 pump 2 dump for basic- front, back, pancake and last switch will be my pop trunk.just to fill the 4 hole switch plate.
wondering what size cylinders for front, rear and what size coils.i dont want to do any mods or reinforcements. just for getting over them pesky speed bumps.
coil over or old style, not sure which way to go. ill be doing all the work myself. not my first cup-o-tea. thanks


----------



## diesel (Jun 7, 2008)

Elite64 said:


> At the Majestics New Years Picnic.


Sick !!!'


----------



## ANTLOCC (Jul 20, 2011)

Mz Fresh said:


> hey everyone i seen this post a while back but i was wondering is the bolt pattern the same or will i need another steering column
> 
> View attachment 590293


Idk dog but i would also like to know


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

spook said:


> im about to lift my 94 fleetwood. im going to go with a basic set up, 2 pump 2 dump for basic- front, back, pancake and last switch will be my pop trunk.just to fill the 4 hole switch plate.
> wondering what size cylinders for front, rear and what size coils.i dont want to do any mods or reinforcements. just for getting over them pesky speed bumps.
> coil over or old style, not sure which way to go. ill be doing all the work myself. not my first cup-o-tea. thanks


8 and 10s


----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)

210. Texas


----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)

Daytime pic.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Parting Out 95 Cadillac Fleetwood. Click link below

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...5-cadillac-fleetwood-brougham-complete-5.html


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Some art i did myself with a little engraving gun bought at home depot


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Proud of his pops first place trophy


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

spook said:


> im about to lift my 94 fleetwood. im going to go with a basic set up, 2 pump 2 dump for basic- front, back, pancake and last switch will be my pop trunk.just to fill the 4 hole switch plate.
> wondering what size cylinders for front, rear and what size coils.i dont want to do any mods or reinforcements. just for getting over them pesky speed bumps.
> coil over or old style, not sure which way to go. ill be doing all the work myself. not my first cup-o-tea. thanks


8-12 or 14


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

untouchable-lac said:


> Some art i did myself with a little engraving gun bought at home depot


THAT LOOKS GOOD. AND THE RANFLA LOOKING FIRME ALSO HOMIE.


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Thanx bro


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

untouchable-lac said:


> Some art i did myself with a little engraving gun bought at home depot


:thumbsup:


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks soul desail for the tail light bezal nice got um


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

untouchable-lac said:


> Some art i did myself with a little engraving gun bought at home depot





untouchable-lac said:


> Proud of his pops first place trophy



Looks good :thumbsup: Congrat Homie!


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

spook said:


> im about to lift my 94 fleetwood. im going to go with a basic set up, 2 pump 2 dump for basic- front, back, pancake and last switch will be my pop trunk.just to fill the 4 hole switch plate.
> wondering what size cylinders for front, rear and what size coils.i dont want to do any mods or reinforcements. just for getting over them pesky speed bumps.
> coil over or old style, not sure which way to go. ill be doing all the work myself. not my first cup-o-tea. thanks


I got 6 in the front of mine. Dont see the need for 8


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

dirty dan said:


> Thanks soul desail for the tail light bezal nice got um


No problem only now my bitch is missing her gold


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

BIG GIZMOE said:


> *LA MAJESTICS*


:thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Does anybody know what year and make Mercedes side view mirrors fit on the 95's?


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Cadillac1 said:


> Does anybody know what year and make Mercedes side view mirrors fit on the 95's?


I could be wrong but I think they mold in those side markers onto the stock 95 mirrors


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

~JALISCO~ said:


> I could be wrong but I think they mold in those side markers onto the stock 95 mirrors


Yes thats how


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah that's what I found out. You can replace them with Benz mirrors but the inserts are easier. I heard you could get them but I'm not sure where.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Cadillac1 said:


> Yeah that's what I found out. You can replace them with Benz mirrors but the inserts are easier. I heard you could get them but I'm not sure where.


Ebay


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

BIG GIZMOE said:


> *LA MAJESTICS*


Looks clean D BOY


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

I thought you could get the lights for the side mirrors from Super Autobacs but they are closed. Anybody else have any leads?


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## Mr~Cadillac (Apr 24, 2012)

nice caddyz!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

Cadillac slip yoke drive shaft for sale built by UNLIMITED SUSPENSION I had him chrome plate it, never been out the box since. $475 shipped.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## gordoloc213 (Nov 13, 2005)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

Mr Minnesota said:


> Cadillac slip yoke drive shaft for sale built by UNLIMITED SUSPENSION I had him chrome plate it, never been out the box since. $475 shipped.


pm send


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Mr Minnesota said:


> Cadillac slip yoke drive shaft for sale built by UNLIMITED SUSPENSION I had him chrome plate it, never been out the box since. $475 shipped.


do you have pics of it chrome?


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

ENVIUS said:


> do you have pics of it chrome?


packaged up nice don't want to take it all out, here is some.


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

going to the body shop saturday finally


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Location: San Diego, California 
Sale: 94 Cadillac Fleetwood
124k miles, everything works!
Call/Text Carlos 619 251 9089


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup:Looks cool homeboy :thumbsup:


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

sour diesel said:


> going to the body shop saturday finally


:thumbsup: can't wait to see it done  how many batteries you're going for homie?


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

*BLVD RIDERZ.....*


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

lilo said:


> :thumbsup: can't wait to see it done  how many batteries you're going for homie?


Thanks bro. 8 brand new dekas are going in


----------



## ANTLOCC (Jul 20, 2011)

BIG GIZMOE said:


> *BLVD RIDERZ.....*


Dose gt grant make that stearing wheel adapter?


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

ANTLOCC said:


> Dose gt grant make that stearing wheel adapter?


The 94 gm truck one works


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

ANTLOCC said:


> Dose gt grant make that stearing wheel adapter?


thats a nardi adapter


----------



## ANTLOCC (Jul 20, 2011)

Blue94cady said:


> The 94 gm truck one works


Hell ya thanks fellas


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

RareClass said:


> View attachment 438520


Did this car ever sell??


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

sour diesel said:


> Thanks bro. 8 brand new dekas are going in


:thumbsup:



RareClass said:


>


Looks good, I was gonna change the color of my ride but now i'm having a second thought... I live the colors


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

:420:


----------



## RO1965 (Jun 7, 2011)

*Rollerz Only san antonio,tx chapter*


----------



## boxer239 (Aug 2, 2010)

How can i get the rear part of the car floored to the ground?


----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

here is my work in progress.


















rain or shine


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Needing some help ...is it possible to fit fleetwood seats(front &back) on a 63 4 DR hardtop


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: looks tight homeboy :thumbsup:


Nasty said:


> here is my work in progress.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Nasty said:


> here is my work in progress.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like the color combo:thumbsup:


----------



## starquest52 (Nov 12, 2012)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> Like the color combo:thumbsup:


+1


----------



## BIG G (Apr 21, 2008)

Something new im working on


----------



## BIG G (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

LA COUNTY said:


> :thumbsup: looks tight homeboy :thumbsup:


thanks bro


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> Like the color combo:thumbsup:





starquest52 said:


> +1


Appreciate it guys. yea i wanted to do something a little different. she will have some black patterns added soon.


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)




----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

untouchable-lac said:


> Needing some help ...is it possible to fit fleetwood seats(front &back) on a 63 4 DR hardtop


I hope not!
:inout:


----------



## garciahex (Jan 9, 2013)

Nasty said:


> here is my work in progress.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good ..... Like that color combo combo


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

garciahex said:


> Looks good ..... Like that color combo combo


Thanks!!


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

shes outta here. off to the body shop


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

^^^Do u have a build thread?


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

sixonebubble said:


> ^^^Do u have a build thread?


naw im starting one soon got a shitload of pics


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> naw im starting one soon got a shitload of pics


:thumbsup:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Which model grant and nardi wood grain steering wheels fit big bodys and which best matches the factory color wood


----------



## TxTone (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

playboi13 said:


> Which model grant and nardi wood grain steering wheels fit big bodys and which best matches the factory color wood


X2. Would like to know the answer to that question too.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

sour diesel said:


>


That cadi is hot!


----------



## 48bomb (May 4, 2008)

Too dam cold!


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

TTT


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

Big Juan said:


> TTT


Whats up Juan?


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood (Apr 11, 2009)

OGCHUCKIEBOY63 said:


>


What ever happen to this ride?


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

god i love that car!


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

ENVIUS said:


> god i love that car!


Thanks bro!


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup:X2


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

Elite64 said:


>


:worship:


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood (Apr 11, 2009)

Elite64 said:


>



One of the if not the baddest big body in te game!!!!!!


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

playboi13 said:


> Which model grant and nardi wood grain steering wheels fit big bodys and which best matches the factory color wood


14inch or 15 inch size steering wheel
Dark burlwood -mahogany color
Nardi is the best and more rare then grant
Both will fit with a gm adapter
Disconnect the battery when removing air bag


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

sick_AZ_fleetwood said:


> One of the if not the baddest big body in te game!!!!!!


Its one the most Elite cars out there not over done just raising the bar for the cadillac game

Hats off Albert Jr


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood (Apr 11, 2009)

^^x2


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

MR.GM84 said:


> 14inch or 15 inch size steering wheel
> Dark burlwood -mahogany color
> Nardi is the best and more rare then grant
> Both will fit with a gm adapter
> Disconnect the battery when removing air bag


Much appreciated bruh...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

April 2013 LRM!


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

:fool2:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood (Apr 11, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

ENVIUS said:


> April 2013 LRM!


congrats homie i was lookin at it today


----------



## BIG G (Apr 21, 2008)

More to come just wiring the lights up almost ready for the phx streets


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood (Apr 11, 2009)

I want some^^^^of those mirrors


----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

TTT


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

ENVIUS said:


> April 2013 LRM!


Congrat on the LRM page bro... your caddy looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

SHORTY84 said:


>


this is sick:thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

lilo said:


> Congrat on the LRM page bro... your caddy looks great :thumbsup:


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: Cool ENVIUS :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

713BIGRICH713 said:


> View attachment 600612


I haven't seen this car in a minute.


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

ENVIUS said:


> April 2013 LRM!


l
Congrats Aaron


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

sick_AZ_fleetwood said:


> One of the if not the baddest big body in te game!!!!!!





MR.GM84 said:


> Its one the most Elite cars out there not over done just raising the bar for the cadillac game
> 
> Hats off Albert Jr


Thanks guys! Appreciate that!


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Commercial my big body came out in


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

nice! lol


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

-JUICY 93- said:


> l
> Congrats Aaron


thanks man!


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

ENVIUS said:


> thanks man!


Congrats homie on the magazine spread looking good


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

Looking to get these off my hands. shipping is about $2. BEST OFFER TAKES EM. PM me.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Centillac said:


> Congrats homie on the magazine spread looking good


thanks


----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

Lady TNT said:


> View attachment 482846
> View attachment 482848
> View attachment 482857
> View attachment 482858
> ...


How much for the front impact strips and the rear impact strip shipped to 79924? Pm me please..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

93 BROUGHAM BEING PARTED OUT, EVERYTHING BUT THE FRAME, AND STEERING COLUMN... IF INTERESTED CALL (909)627-2500...


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

Anyone have any brake calipers for a 93 fleetwood they wanna sell? Let me know please.


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:sprint:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

-JUICY 93- said:


> Anyone have any brake calipers for a 93 fleetwood they wanna sell? Let me know please.


I do! Brand new with brand new brake pads. Slightly shaved to fit chinas. They were supposed to go on my 94. Make an offer. Already boxed up and ready to go.


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

93-96 Fleetwood Chrome Master Brake Cylinder $200 shipped
Never been installed...fresh chrome
Ill post pics when I get home 










Also got these


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

LA COUNTY said:


> View attachment 604754
> :thumbsup:


Got more pics of this Fleetwood homie?:thumbsup:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

*Slowly getting my 96' Together!







*


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

Getting her ready for the summer


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

-JUICY 93- said:


> Anyone have any brake calipers for a 93 fleetwood they wanna sell? Let me know please.





Big Juan said:


> Got more pics of this Fleetwood homie?:thumbsup:


 :nosad:Nah homie only found that one for now:happysad:.


----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

LA COUNTY said:


> :nosad:Nah homie only found that one for now:happysad:.


 Orale homie, gracias :thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

...can't start them out too early.


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Just picked this 94 up very clean for the year and considering it been sitting since 2010 only has just over 74000 miles on it. Gonna add the e&g grille and conti kit to it.


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Don't know why it's upside down stupid I phone


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

CadillacTom said:


> View attachment 605403
> 
> 
> ...can't start them out too early.


:thumbsup:
can't wait too TOM, been crazy snow storm in here from last night and till now, it haven't stopped, they say it's gonna continue thru tonight 

can't wait for the clear weather, how are things with you bro and the fam?


----------



## Raidernation94 (Feb 17, 2012)

looks likes mines bro


----------



## ATOMIC DOGG CONECTA (Jun 14, 2012)

Gotta question for all you Big Body owners running 13's on your rides. Well you all know the caliper clearance issue...spacers,grinding etc. I have heard china's with a 1/4" spacer and minimal grinding works in the front,but have clearance issues in the rear. Well I have Daytons and I have plenty of clearance in the rear but because of the off-set , I used a 1/4" spacer and had to grind way too much. I had to replace the calipers. So have any of you ever used a spacer like this? I just want to do it right and be safe about it.I don't want to half ass anything just to mount a rim for looks. All help very much appreciated. Thanks.
Saul


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Lil_Rob00 said:


> Just picked this 94 up very clean for the year and considering it been sitting since 2010 only has just over 74000 miles on it. Gonna add the e&g grille and conti kit to it.
> 
> View attachment 605409


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> *Slowly getting my 96' Together!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:fool2: :wow:


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

lilo said:


> :thumbsup:
> can't wait too TOM, been crazy snow storm in here from last night and till now, it haven't stopped, they say it's gonna continue thru tonight
> 
> can't wait for the clear weather, how are things with you bro and the fam?


We are doing well. Can't wait to see some shows this year. You good?


----------



## Raidernation94 (Feb 17, 2012)

ATOMIC DOGG CONECTA said:


> Gotta question for all you Big Body owners running 13's on your rides. Well you all know the caliper clearance issue...spacers,grinding etc. I have heard china's with a 1/4" spacer and minimal grinding works in the front,but have clearance issues in the rear. Well I have Daytons and I have plenty of clearance in the rear but because of the off-set , I used a 1/4" spacer and had to grind way too much. I had to replace the calipers. So have any of you ever used a spacer like this? I just want to do it right and be safe about it.I don't want to half ass anything just to mount a rim for looks. All help very much appreciated. Thanks.
> Saul
> 
> View attachment 605566


Aye homie that's looks like more of a adapter than a spacer


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

Big Juan said:


> Orale homie, gracias :thumbsup:


  No problema homez uffin:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

Dam only 74000 miles! "Nice" :thumbsup:


Lil_Rob00 said:


> Just picked this 94 up very clean for the year and considering it been sitting since 2010 only has just over 74000 miles on it. Gonna add the e&g grille and conti kit to it.
> 
> View attachment 605409


----------



## ATOMIC DOGG CONECTA (Jun 14, 2012)

Raidernation94 said:


> Aye homie that's looks like more of a adapter than a spacer


I hear you homie,spacer/adapter it's doing the same purpose. Just wanted to know if anyone has used these and if they work or are un-safe.


----------



## cheechaz87 (Nov 11, 2009)

havent been on here in a few days i was thinking about selling my fleetwood but after seeing all these bad ass ones i think i might keep it ...


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

StreetNShow said:


> 93-96 Fleetwood Chrome Master Brake Cylinder $200 shipped
> Never been installed...fresh chrome
> Ill post pics when I get home
> 
> ...


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

LA COUNTY said:


> Dam only 74000 miles! "Nice" :thumbsup:


Yup they guy I bought it from said he got bored with easily. Also had a caprice an 80s caddy doing a 90s clip on it and a 83 euro cutlass in his backyard. I am the second owner of the car. Gonna baby it real good and keep her for a long time


----------



## JROLL (Aug 29, 2011)

Any1 know if I can cut the wires & take out the abs? I know the lights will come on. I want it back to old school brakes. Any help greatly appreciated


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Anyone have the hood ornament, trunk lock, truck badge vinyl top badges and antenna that are for a 94 Cadillac fleetwood brougham in gold for sale?


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> *Slowly getting my 96' Together!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, Chrome trim around the vinyl?


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

i have them on my fleet right now. no grinding.perfect fit














ATOMIC DOGG CONECTA said:


> Gotta question for all you Big Body owners running 13's on your rides. Well you all know the caliper clearance issue...spacers,grinding etc. I have heard china's with a 1/4" spacer and minimal grinding works in the front,but have clearance issues in the rear. Well I have Daytons and I have plenty of clearance in the rear but because of the off-set , I used a 1/4" spacer and had to grind way too much. I had to replace the calipers. So have any of you ever used a spacer like this? I just want to do it right and be safe about it.I don't want to half ass anything just to mount a rim for looks. All help very much appreciated. Thanks.
> Saul
> 
> View attachment 605566


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

Lil_Rob00 said:


> Anyone have the hood ornament, trunk lock, truck badge vinyl top badges and antenna that are for a 94 Cadillac fleetwood brougham in gold for sale?


I have the vinyl top badges in gold. Make an offer.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Selling or trading my '94 fleetwood rag top. Click on link below. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...llac-fleetwood-sale-trade-3.html#post16393205


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

!what! got bored with it :facepalm:. Hey better for u now u gots a low mile clean Caddy now :thumbsup:.


Lil_Rob00 said:


> Yup they guy I bought it from said he got bored with easily. Also had a caprice an 80s caddy doing a 90s clip on it and a 83 euro cutlass in his backyard. I am the second owner of the car. Gonna baby it real good and keep her for a long time


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

DUKE said:


> Nice, Chrome trim around the vinyl?


Yes sir!


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

RAIDERSEQUAL said:


> View attachment 605050
> Getting her ready for the summer


that a bad ass fleet homie


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

LA COUNTY said:


> !what! got bored with it :facepalm:. Hey better for u now u gots a low mile clean Caddy now :thumbsup:.


Yeah been after one for a few yrs now and was waiting for the right one to pick up.


----------



## Raidernation94 (Feb 17, 2012)

just washed her


----------



## ATOMIC DOGG CONECTA (Jun 14, 2012)

spook said:


> i have them on my fleet right now. no grinding.perfect fit


Right on. what is the thickness and can you give me a link to the website to get them? Thanks.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

caddydaddy87 said:


> Just another LowLyfe



When I first seen this video I thought it was the car above, but the car above is a low nicer! P.S. This video is a good laugh, good video quality bad sound quality and bad gangster quality.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Working on my cady for 2013 thank to Mr Alberto Herrera


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

Blue94cady said:


> Working on my cady for 2013 thank to Mr Alberto Herrera


:thumbsup:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Lil_Rob00 said:


> Yup they guy I bought it from said he got bored with easily. Also had a caprice an 80s caddy doing a 90s clip on it and a 83 euro cutlass in his backyard. I am the second owner of the car. Gonna baby it real good and keep her for a long time


PM sent.


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

ive decided to paint my 95 blac, goin with silver flaked roof and pearl patterns on the body, nothing major... what do yall think about painting the rocker chrome blac to match?? i seen the candy one from miami and it looks kinda good to me... i know its my car built by me for me and no one else but i dont want to regret painting the rockers and turn around and buy more if i dont like it.. i think i will tho.. whats yalls input?


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*FOR SALE... FRONT BUMPER TRIM PASSENGER SIDE...$40 PLUS SHIPPING...PAYPAL READY...PM ME IF INTERESTED







*


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Kiloz said:


> When I first seen this video I thought it was the car above, but the car above is a low nicer! P.S. This video is a good laugh, good video quality bad sound quality and bad gangster quality.


:uh: :uh:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

cantgetenuf said:


> ive decided to paint my 95 blac, goin with silver flaked roof and pearl patterns on the body, nothing major... what do yall think about painting the rocker chrome blac to match?? i seen the candy one from miami and it looks kinda good to me... i know its my car built by me for me and no one else but i dont want to regret painting the rockers and turn around and buy more if i dont like it.. i think i will tho.. whats yalls input?


Don't do it! :twak:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

StreetNShow said:


> Don't do it! :twak:


X94


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

StreetNShow said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks bro


----------



## WIRES (May 13, 2012)

cantgetenuf said:


> ive decided to paint my 95 blac, goin with silver flaked roof and pearl patterns on the body, nothing major... what do yall think about painting the rocker chrome blac to match?? i seen the candy one from miami and it looks kinda good to me... i know its my car built by me for me and no one else but i dont want to regret painting the rockers and turn around and buy more if i dont like it.. i think i will tho.. whats yalls input?


no way, it will look lie a deville


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: Thats cool homie nice Caddy anymore pikz ? :wow:


Lil_Rob00 said:


> Yeah been after one for a few yrs now and was waiting for the right one to pick up.


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

WIRES said:


> no way, it will look lie a deville


Exactly what I don't want


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

Ok caddilac homies whos selling a all chrome grill for my 95 fleetwood


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

MR LAC 95 said:


> Ok caddilac homies whos selling a all chrome grill for my 95 fleetwood


Stock or castle grill?


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

Sorry castle or billet grill


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

LA COUNTY said:


> :thumbsup: Thats cool homie nice Caddy anymore pikz ? :wow:


Yeah I have more pics but for whatever reason the iPhone uploads them upside down. So I have to figure it out first.


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

Any one need a factory grill and steering wheel in great condition pm me or tex for pic 432 940 4877


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

cool homie.


Lil_Rob00 said:


> Yeah I have more pics but for whatever reason the iPhone uploads them upside down. So I have to figure it out first.


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Dreamwork Customs said:


> 93 BROUGHAM BEING PARTED OUT, EVERYTHING BUT THE FRAME, AND STEERING COLUMN... IF INTERESTED CALL (909)627-2500...


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

look on ebay under adapters for fleetwood the seller is cjbargains send him a email and hell let you know what size ,


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

:sprint:


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

TTT. :biggrin:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

DETONATER said:


>


There was a homie on here looking for gold emblems. Maybe he'll hit you up.


----------



## LT1Fleetwood (Apr 15, 2012)

Can anyone tell me where i can get front and rear inner wheel wells? Thanks


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Posting for homie that wanted to know what i used to engrave door pillars


----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

*93-96 cadillac bigbody front and back license plate holders*













up forsale is a hard to find front license plate holder and 1 clean complete rear license plate holder forsale pics included pm me if interested


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

StreetNShow said:


> There was a homie on here looking for gold emblems. Maybe he'll hit you up.


Yeah pm me I'm looking for the emblems that are gold the trunk ones hood and vinyl top ones and from the pics you have em and not as faded as mine


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

for sale!!
driver side quarter rocker excellent condition 125 shipped 









driver side corner lense 45 shipped


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

Cadillac slip yoke drive shaft for sale built by UNLIMITED SUSPENSION I had him chrome plate it, never been out the box since. $475 shipped.


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

Lil_Rob00 said:


> Yeah pm me I'm looking for the emblems that are gold the trunk ones hood and vinyl top ones and from the pics you have em and not as faded as mine


Make an offer homie.


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

Elite64 said:


>



TTT LAC IS LOOKING GOOD:h5: :h5:


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

Sup rich hope all is well. . .:wave:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Big body's TTT


----------



## lo flo-rida (Oct 27, 2011)

bump


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

raiderg12 said:


> Sup rich hope all is well. . .:wave:


Wuts up Homie :wave: Everything is good, wuts new with you?


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

richie562 said:


> TTT LAC IS LOOKING GOOD:h5: :h5:


Thanks bro! How u been?


----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

TTT


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood (Apr 11, 2009)

Candy orange lacs?


----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

So this is a dumb question. But this is the first caddy I've owned also but in my trunk there is a switch by the trunk lach on the floor. Is that my manual shut off for my level ride?


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Lil_Rob00 said:


> So this is a dumb question. But this is the first caddy I've owned also but in my trunk there is a switch by the trunk lach on the floor. Is that my manual shut off for my level ride?


I think thats for locking ur plat so no one can get to ur gas


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

Raidernation94 said:


> just washed her
> View attachment 606498


That's dope factory color?


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

Blue94cady said:


> I think thats for locking ur plat so no one can get to ur gas


X63


----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

WHITE WIDOW


----------



## Mario Loco (Jul 7, 2011)

jes said:


> View attachment 610579
> WHITE WIDOW


I Like The Color Combo!:thumbsup:


----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

Mario Loco said:


> I Like The Color Combo!:thumbsup:


thanks homie


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

brett said:


> That's dope factory color?


Yes it is ?


----------



## Raidernation94 (Feb 17, 2012)

brett said:


> That's dope factory color?


Yup factory it's called toupe


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

jes said:


> View attachment 610579
> WHITE WIDOW


CAR LOOKIN GOOD JES:thumbsup:


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

ATOMIC DOGG CONECTA said:


> I hear you homie,spacer/adapter it's doing the same purpose. Just wanted to know if anyone has used these and if they work or are un-safe.


I used them on my lac for over 4 years, never had a problem with them! Didn't grind any of d caliper ! I still have a set if you interested !


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup:like the way it lays.


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

Elite64 said:


> Thanks bro! How u been?


I'm doing good thanks for asking! How u been?


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

TRAFFIC-LAC said:


> CAR LOOKIN GOOD JES:thumbsup:


Wuts up Memo :wave:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

jes said:


> View attachment 610579
> WHITE WIDOW



:thumbsup:


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

jes said:


> View attachment 610579
> WHITE WIDOW


:worship:


----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

TRAFFIC-LAC said:


> CAR LOOKIN GOOD JES:thumbsup:


thanks memo :thumbsup: thanks to everyone else for all the good feedback, she still needs alot of work, but it will get done.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Lets roll santa!


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

big pimpin said:


> Lets roll santa!


 lets hope summer come along fast


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

So for those of you that have caddys with the level ride is there a kit that lowered the car. Like changing it for springs? I'm eventually go an put hydros on it but not there yet.


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Washed and cleaned up


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

Anyone need a chrome flywheel cover? 94-96 Fleetwood. Freshly chromed. Hasn't never been installed after chrome. 









SOLD


----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

ttt


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

richie562 said:


> Wuts up Memo :wave:


WUSSUP RICHIE? HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE?


----------



## killer_caddy (Feb 16, 2011)

My 93 fleetwood 2 pump , 6 batteries , 4 switches


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

killer_caddy said:


> View attachment 612150
> View attachment 612152
> View attachment 612153
> My 93 fleetwood 2 pump , 6 batteries , 4 switches


Clean homie


----------



## killer_caddy (Feb 16, 2011)

thanks man. little by little she will be done fully by next year.


----------



## boxer239 (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

Can anyone post pics of their springs and cylinders or hydraulic install. We never see uder the body hood front and back. Just wondering. And keep them pics coming. Peace.


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

boxer239 said:


> View attachment 613147


whats up bro? :wave: looks good :nicoderm:


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

boxer239 said:


> View attachment 613147





killer_caddy said:


> View attachment 612150
> View attachment 612152
> View attachment 612153
> My 93 fleetwood 2 pump , 6 batteries , 4 switches





Lil_Rob00 said:


> Washed and cleaned up


ttt for these big bodies!


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

boxer239 said:


> View attachment 613147





killer_caddy said:


> View attachment 612150
> View attachment 612152
> View attachment 612153
> My 93 fleetwood 2 pump , 6 batteries , 4 switches





Lil_Rob00 said:


> Washed and cleaned up





sour diesel said:


>


what it do diesel this is jalisco with new account, zebra coming along real good!


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

GRAPEVINE said:


> what it do diesel this is jalisco with new account, zebra coming along real good!


Sup homie! Thanks bro. Ur car is looking raw! :thumbsup: i hope my shit gets on ur level one day


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

sour diesel said:


> Sup homie! Thanks bro. Ur car is looking raw! :thumbsup: i hope my shit gets on ur level one day


thanks bro but you are buiding yours throughly, i been smashing it latetly quite a bit


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Fuck towncars
fleetwoods rule the 90s lowriders:yessad:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

jes said:


> View attachment 610579
> WHITE WIDOW


 were can i get a set of them skirts for a 94 wood????


----------



## Fleet94 (Feb 18, 2013)

I just picked up this 94 about a week ago.


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

Chicago-n said:


> Fuck towncars
> fleetwoods rule the 90s lowriders:yessad:


Calmado carnal what's wrong with town cars?? 

I have a town car as a everyday and a big body as a low low.

But r u mad


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Centillac said:


> Calmado carnal what's wrong with town cars??
> 
> I have a town car as a everyday and a big body as a low low.
> 
> But r u mad


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/211255-fleetwood-vs-towncar.html

You got pics of your fleet?


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

Centillac said:


> Calmado carnal what's wrong with town cars??
> 
> I have a town car as a everyday and a big body as a low low.
> 
> But r u mad


cadillacs sometimes piss me off


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

GRAPEVINE said:


> cadillacs sometimes piss me off


Thank u mi jalisco. How u been bro. U been mia.


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

*words*



Chicago-n said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/211255-fleetwood-vs-towncar.html
> 
> You got pics of your fleet?



Ok and ur point is?? I'm not saying I don't like either of them both of them r nice and luxury imo. Yeah I got pics of my fleet do u have pics of ur fleet or do u even have a car???


And yeah ill ride both of them(no homos) cars


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Centillac said:


> Ok and ur point is?? I'm not saying I don't like either of them both of them r nice and luxury imo. Yeah I got pics of my fleet do u have pics of ur fleet or do u even have a car???
> 
> 
> AndAnd yeah ill ride both of them(no homos) cars


:drama: both of yall post your fleets :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

GRAPEVINE said:


> cadillacs sometimes piss me off


.....lmao


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Centillac said:


> Ok and ur point is?? I'm not saying I don't like either of them both of them r nice and luxury imo. Yeah I got pics of my fleet do u have pics of ur fleet or do u even have a car???
> 
> 
> And yeah ill ride both of them(no homos) cars


Damn you serious as hell.
Yeah I got a fleet.


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

Centillac said:


> Thank u mi jalisco. How u been bro. U been mia.


I been around the whole time. I had to keel my Jalisco account cause it had my works I.p address. They told us to deactivate any social media accounts tru their internet access, some stupid shithappened with co workers and they facebooks...


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

Chicago-n said:


> Damn you serious as hell.
> Yeah I got a fleet.


he's just fucking with you bro, bwahaha


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

How did yall get your wheels to not rub?


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

Chicago-n said:


> How did yall get your wheels to not rub?


i run 14x6's all around so no rub for me


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

GRAPEVINE said:


> I been around the whole time. I had to keel my Jalisco account cause it had my works I.p address. They told us to deactivate any social media accounts tru their internet access, some stupid shithappened with co workers and they facebooks...


no pos wow pinchi lil be on some BS lately q no eh.


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

Chicago-n said:


> How did yall get your wheels to not rub?


lucked out. Before it rubbed, had the rear end dipped and when it got reassembled and installed it rubbed no more maybe the new bearigs and gears???..:dunno: sometimes you don't have to do anything and til fine I can roll mine layed out all the way and it doesn't rub.... Try shaving the inside in the skirts and some on the lever too it shouldhelp


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Centillac said:


> i run 14x6's all around so no rub for me


How they look? 
Been wanting some but im afraid they'd look way diff then 14x7
??


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Chicago-n said:


> How they look?
> Been wanting some but im afraid they'd look way diff then 14x7
> ??


Rim looks the same, tires look different. 

Get some daytons they don't rub


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

CoupeDTS said:


> Rim looks the same, tires look different.
> 
> Get some daytons they don't rub


X2


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## lo flo-rida (Oct 27, 2011)

HOW DO DAYTONS MAKE A DIFFERENCE JUST ASKING MY RIMS HIT AND MESS UP THE TIRES


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

lo flo-rida said:


> HOW DO DAYTONS MAKE A DIFFERENCE JUST ASKING MY RIMS HIT AND MESS UP THE TIRES


The offset is different.


----------



## Mz Fresh (Dec 3, 2012)

question....can fleetwood broughman seat bolt up to another fleetwood thats not a brougham?? and also would they still be fully functional??


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

I'm gonna say bolt yes function no I believe brougham ones have the heated seats and extra controls where a non brougham does not. But not 100% sure.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

Lil_Rob00 said:


> I'm gonna say bolt yes function no I believe brougham ones have the heated seats and extra controls where a non brougham does not. But not 100% sure.


x2 yes they bolt up but the lumbar and the seat heater wont work plus there is vaccum lines


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

Can someone help me out how do I get the dash pad off a 93 thanks


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

dodgers_fan said:


> Can someone help me out how do I get the dash pad off a 93 thanks


take woodgrain off there are a couple screws, also in the center on dash there is a vent, that pops out and there are 2 more screws. it pops out real easy


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

GRAPEVINE said:


>


:thumbsup:GT's UP:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

*My 96 fleetwood*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

FOR ALL OF THOSE WHO HAD TO PEPLACE YALLS FUEL PUMPS WHAT BRAND YOU GET AND WAS IT WORTH IT


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

64 CRAWLING said:


> FOR ALL OF THOSE WHO HAD TO PEPLACE YALLS FUEL PUMPS WHAT BRAND YOU GET AND WAS IT WORTH IT


I used Ac Delco, Since your at it should replace relay also.


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

GRAPEVINE said:


>


uffin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

GRAPEVINE said:


>


Nice jalisco


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DUKE said:


> I used Ac Delco, Since your at it should replace relay also.


HAS IT BEEN HOLDING UP FOR YOU PRETTY GOOD?


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

Blue94cady said:


> Nice jalisco


 what up shaggy



DUKE said:


> uffin:


 thanks bro



SHORTY84 said:


> :thumbsup:GT's UP:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


 whats good bro?


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

Yeeeaaa thats what Im talking about GRAPEVINE :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

MONEY-MAKER said:


> *My 96 fleetwood*


:wave:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

Spectra Premium/Fuel Pump reliable??? any of you replaced with this brand before??


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

Cadillac looks good MAKIN MONEY. What size cylinders do you have?


----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

Forsale 2front and 2back license plate holders pm me if interested.ii


----------



## Raidernation94 (Feb 17, 2012)

How do u remove the rear deck lid and will 6x9's fit in the factory speaker holes


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

Raidernation94 said:


> How do u remove the rear deck lid and will 6x9's fit in the factory speaker holes


you have to take out the back seat first


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

64 CRAWLING said:


> HAS IT BEEN HOLDING UP FOR YOU PRETTY GOOD?


I replaced mine also with AC/Delco. Mine had a lifetime warranty. Like Duke said, replace the relay and change the fuel filter while ya under there. Be careful of the fuel float in the gas tank. It's a cheap piece of shit.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SHIT I LOOKED UP AC DELCO AND IT ONLY HAD A 1YR WARRENTY,THE OTHER BRAND HAD THE WHOLE SENDING UNIT,FLOAT,STRAINER,FUEL PUMP AND WIRE HARNESS FOR 150


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

If I had to do it again, I would get the whole unit. It's a quick drop in.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yea thats what i want to do,dont want to take off ad this anf that lol


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

64 CRAWLING said:


> yea thats what i want to do,dont want to take off ad this anf that lol


True...lol


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## lo flo-rida (Oct 27, 2011)

Chicago-n said:


>


do u have stock spindals in the front


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

Chicago-n said:


>


Was thinking of doing the same yesterday too, but didn't have anyone to shoot the video


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

lo flo-rida said:


> do u have stock spindals in the front


Yah


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

T
T
T:thumbsup:


----------



## Mz Fresh (Dec 3, 2012)

Lil_Rob00 said:


> I'm gonna say bolt yes function no I believe brougham ones have the heated seats and extra controls where a non brougham does not. But not 100% sure.


thanks homie i was just wondering because i was going to change my seats out :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Started to do some more work under the hood. I had the valve covers, intake pipe, and alternator casing powder coated white. I got some polished aluminum pieces off the guy on ebay that sells custom pieces for LT1s....the fuel rail covers, intake cover, and MAP sensor covers came from him...real nice quality pieces...other than moving the main wire harness around some to make them fit i only had to make 1 modification on the drivers side fuel rail cover to bolt it on. Next up is some paint for the black plastic pieces under the hood...


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

ENVIUS said:


> Started to do some more work under the hood. I had the valve covers, intake pipe, and alternator casing powder coated white. I got some polished aluminum pieces off the guy on ebay that sells custom pieces for LT1s....the fuel rail covers, intake cover, and MAP sensor covers came from him...real nice quality pieces...other than moving the main wire harness around some to make them fit i only had to make 1 modification on the drivers side fuel rail cover to bolt it on. Next up is some paint for the black plastic pieces under the hood...



NICE. LOOKING GOOD


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

StreetNShow said:


> :wave:


*What up Joey, I got the front clip put back together.. Looks sick with all that chrome, it should be ready for the buffalo thunder show.... hno:*


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

LA COUNTY said:


> Cadillac looks good MAKIN MONEY. What size cylinders do you have?


*Thanks homie... I'm running 16's in the rear 










*


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

ENVIUS said:


> Started to do some more work under the hood. I had the valve covers, intake pipe, and alternator casing powder coated white. I got some polished aluminum pieces off the guy on ebay that sells custom pieces for LT1s....the fuel rail covers, intake cover, and MAP sensor covers came from him...real nice quality pieces...other than moving the main wire harness around some to make them fit i only had to make 1 modification on the drivers side fuel rail cover to bolt it on. Next up is some paint for the black plastic pieces under the hood...


*That loos clean ENVIUS....:thumbsup: Did you remove your windshield washer fluid reservoir? *


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

MONEY-MAKER said:


> *That loos clean ENVIUS....:thumbsup: Did you remove your windshield washer fluid reservoir? *


thanks...yes i did


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

ENVIUS said:


> Started to do some more work under the hood. I had the valve covers, intake pipe, and alternator casing powder coated white. I got some polished aluminum pieces off the guy on ebay that sells custom pieces for LT1s....the fuel rail covers, intake cover, and MAP sensor covers came from him...real nice quality pieces...other than moving the main wire harness around some to make them fit i only had to make 1 modification on the drivers side fuel rail cover to bolt it on. Next up is some paint for the black plastic pieces under the hood...


looking real good patnah! I seen it in the mag much props


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

ENVIUS said:


> Started to do some more work under the hood. I had the valve covers, intake pipe, and alternator casing powder coated white. I got some polished aluminum pieces off the guy on ebay that sells custom pieces for LT1s....the fuel rail covers, intake cover, and MAP sensor covers came from him...real nice quality pieces...other than moving the main wire harness around some to make them fit i only had to make 1 modification on the drivers side fuel rail cover to bolt it on. Next up is some paint for the black plastic pieces under the hood...


:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

MONEY-MAKER said:


> *What up Joey, I got the front clip put back together.. Looks sick with all that chrome, it should be ready for the buffalo thunder show.... hno:*


Can't wait to see it, bro. I'm pretty close to picking up a 93 Fleetwood Brougham being sold down the road from me but it'll set me back on the 63. I have to keep telling myself its a bad idea. Lol


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

GRAPEVINE said:


> looking real good patnah! I seen it in the mag much props


thanks man....feels good to get it in the mag lol


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

StreetNShow said:


> :thumbsup:


thanks to this guy i got some chrome spindles to put on next !


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

Chicago-n said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

713BIGRICH713 said:


> View attachment 615043


 :wow: " NIIIIICEEEE" :thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

ENVIUS said:


> Started to do some more work under the hood. I had the valve covers, intake pipe, and alternator casing powder coated white. I got some polished aluminum pieces off the guy on ebay that sells custom pieces for LT1s....the fuel rail covers, intake cover, and MAP sensor covers came from him...real nice quality pieces...other than moving the main wire harness around some to make them fit i only had to make 1 modification on the drivers side fuel rail cover to bolt it on. Next up is some paint for the black plastic pieces under the hood...


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

MONEY-MAKER said:


> *Thanks homie... I'm running 16's in the rear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Cool :thumbsup: how about the front cylinders? Does it lay low in the back?


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:shh: My new project


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

LA COUNTY said:


> View attachment 615416
> :shh: My new project


:run::naughty:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

ENVIUS said:


> Started to do some more work under the hood. I had the valve covers, intake pipe, and alternator casing powder coated white. I got some polished aluminum pieces off the guy on ebay that sells custom pieces for LT1s....the fuel rail covers, intake cover, and MAP sensor covers came from him...real nice quality pieces...other than moving the main wire harness around some to make them fit i only had to make 1 modification on the drivers side fuel rail cover to bolt it on. Next up is some paint for the black plastic pieces under the hood...


:thumbsup:


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

ENVIUS said:


> Started to do some more work under the hood. I had the valve covers, intake pipe, and alternator casing powder coated white. I got some polished aluminum pieces off the guy on ebay that sells custom pieces for LT1s....the fuel rail covers, intake cover, and MAP sensor covers came from him...real nice quality pieces...other than moving the main wire harness around some to make them fit i only had to make 1 modification on the drivers side fuel rail cover to bolt it on. Next up is some paint for the black plastic pieces under the hood...


Love it bro :thumbsup:



MONEY-MAKER said:


> *Thanks homie... I'm running 16's in the rear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the lock up :thumbsup:, an issues with the Cylinders hitting anything in the back? I got 12s in the back and want a higher lock up.


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

StreetNShow said:


> Can't wait to see it, bro. I'm pretty close to picking up a 93 Fleetwood Brougham being sold down the road from me but it'll set me back on the 63. I have to keep telling myself its a bad idea. Lol


*... Keep going on the 63!!* :thumbsup: *I'll send you a picture of the car all put back together *


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

ENVIUS said:


> thanks...yes i did


*Looks real clean, right now I'm debating to remove mine or not *:facepalm:


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

LA COUNTY said:


> Cool :thumbsup: how about the front cylinders? Does it lay low in the back?


*I'm running 8's in the front... Here's a picture of it laid out in the back >>>>>>>

*


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

LA COUNTY said:


> View attachment 615416
> :shh: My new project


*Nice!! 96? *


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

MONEY-MAKER said:


> *Looks real clean, right now I'm debating to remove mine or not *:facepalm:


i had no real real to keep it lol I decided to just ditch it


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

lilo said:


> I love the lock up :thumbsup:, an issues with the Cylinders hitting anything in the back? I got 12s in the back and want a higher lock up.


*Thanks bro.... I had to make some brackets for my exhaust to extend and move it out of the way and do some modifications to the frame to make it work. No issues with the cylinders inside the car tho *


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

ENVIUS said:


> i had no real real to keep it lol I decided to just ditch it


*Yeah I never use mine either, but I might have a plan for all my plastics let's see if it works. Your car is very detailed bro, keep up the good work... *:thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

MONEY-MAKER said:


> *Yeah I never use mine either, but I might have a plan for all my plastics let's see if it works. Your car is very detailed bro, keep up the good work... *:thumbsup:


yeah i thought about painting it white but i decided not to.....i still need to paint the rest of my plastic stuff


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

LA COUNTY said:


> :wow: " NIIIIICEEEE" :thumbsup:


Thanks bro


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

LA COUNTY said:


> View attachment 615416
> :shh: My new project


Looks GOOD already Homie ....


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

MONEY-MAKER said:


> *I'm running 8's in the front... Here's a picture of it laid out in the back >>>>>>>
> 
> *


:thumbsup:



MONEY-MAKER said:


> *Thanks bro.... I had to make some brackets for my exhaust to extend and move it out of the way and do some modifications to the frame to make it work. No issues with the cylinders inside the car tho *


I have a bridge, My exhaust is out of the way completely, I have Dropped upper trailing mounts and extending upper and lower trailing arms... so it doesn't hit the stock speakers in the back, from inside the trunk?

Did you have to put a slip yoke as well?


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

im liking this,is that the stock MAF? if so how is that working out for you? did you have to have it reprogrammed?
id like to do something similar to mine 




ENVIUS said:


> Started to do some more work under the hood. I had the valve covers, intake pipe, and alternator casing powder coated white. I got some polished aluminum pieces off the guy on ebay that sells custom pieces for LT1s....the fuel rail covers, intake cover, and MAP sensor covers came from him...real nice quality pieces...other than moving the main wire harness around some to make them fit i only had to make 1 modification on the drivers side fuel rail cover to bolt it on. Next up is some paint for the black plastic pieces under the hood...


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

Does anybody know if a rear end of a 80 coupe will work on a big body.


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

GRAPEVINE said:


> :run::naughty:


  hey can I be part of the 93-94 Cadillac Fleetwood Family now


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

MONEY-MAKER said:


> *I'm running 8's in the front... Here's a picture of it laid out in the back >>>>>>>
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: looking good with the gold n chrome homie :thumbsup: so u gots to make a few modifications for the 16 inch cylinders n probably cut a few more turns on the back springs so it can lay down more ?


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

LA COUNTY said:


> hey can I be part of the 93-94 Cadillac Fleetwood Family now


I'm trying to join in myself bradah


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

MONEY-MAKER said:


> *Nice!! 96? *


 Thanks. :happysad: no its a 94. With 95-96 mirrors


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

GRAPEVINE said:


> I'm trying to join in myself bradah


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:sprint:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

713BIGRICH713 said:


> Thanks bro


 :thumbsup: anymore piks


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY said:


> Looks GOOD already Homie ....


  thanks homie how u doing long time no see :wave: didnt know u had a big body Cadillac any piks?


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

any1 need doors or a trunk or fillers or roof metal or 1/4 panels lemme know i got a rolling frame and shell, front clip gone


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY said:


> Looks GOOD already Homie ....


ponga las flikas jefe


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

So post up for those of you running the 5.7 motor what performance engine mods have you done. I know it's low and slow but I know some of you like to mash on the pedal as well.


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

lilo said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Sounds like you have all the right stuff already done. I don't have any issues with the cylinders inside the car with the speakers, I cant remember but I don't think they even come close, but I am running coil overs too. Yes I'm running a slip yoke, you will need that so you don't mess up your tranny.... *


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

LA COUNTY said:


> :thumbsup: looking good with the gold n chrome homie :thumbsup: so u gots to make a few modifications for the 16 inch cylinders n probably cut a few more turns on the back springs so it can lay down more ?


*Yeah if I cut my coil more it would lay all the way down, right now I think I have about 10 inches of coil on 3 tons.. But I leave at that height so if something happens on the streets I can still drive my car back home *


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

LA COUNTY said:


> Thanks. :happysad: no its a 94. With 95-96 mirrors


:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

ENVIUS said:


> thanks to this guy i got some chrome spindles to put on next !


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

MONEY-MAKER said:


> *... Keep going on the 63!!* :thumbsup:


Ok.......  thanks for the advice bro.

*I'll send you a picture of the car all put back together *[/QUOTE] 

you gotta rub it in dont you :angry:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

LA COUNTY said:


> hey can I be part of the 93-94 Cadillac Fleetwood Family now


:roflmao:SUP HOMIE


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

MONEY-MAKER said:


> *Yeah if I cut my coil more it would lay all the way down, right now I think I have about 10 inches of coil on 3 tons.. But I leave at that height so if something happens on the streets I can still drive my car back home *


 :werd:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

BLUE OWL said:


> :roflmao:SUP HOMIE


 :cheesy: "WWUUUZZZZ UUUUPPPEEERRRR"


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

Changed out the transmission now I can go in reverse uffin: what a glorious day!!!!!! :around:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

LA COUNTY said:


> thanks homie how u doing long time no see :wave: didnt know u had a big body Cadillac any piks?


Its been a while Homie Had to take a year off due to my fathers sickness almost lost him twice last year trying 2 get back in the game picked up This Caddy So I can ride a bit Till I finish my 61 how you been..


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

GRAPEVINE said:


> ponga las flikas jefe


Need 2 fix my laptop loko so I can share more pics of the makeover lol


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

LA COUNTY said:


> View attachment 616458
> Changed out the transmission now I can go in reverse uffin: what a glorious day!!!!!! :around:


How much did you spend in a trans hope I don't need one but car was feeling a lil funny sat ....lol


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY said:


> How much did you spend in a trans hope I don't need one but car was feeling a lil funny sat ....lol


if you need a trans I got one


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

GRAPEVINE said:


> if you need a trans I got one


Koo text me how much might bring it back when I go up there on the 6th loko GT....


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY said:


> Koo text me how much might bring it back when I go up there on the 6th loko GT....


it ill be ready for pick up on the 6th:naughty:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

GRAPEVINE said:


> it ill be ready for pick up on the 6th:naughty:


Gracias Carnal GT....


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

Need some help my fleetwood has been starting fine then one day it wont start. Will it be the ignition lock cylinder?


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

GRAPEVINE said:


> if you need a trans I got one


all four years have a different wire harness and transmission


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

bigbody93 said:


> Need some help my fleetwood has been starting fine then one day it wont start. Will it be the ignition lock cylinder?


might be the pass key fault try disconnecting the battery for a minute


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

MR.GM84 said:


> all four years have a different wire harness and transmission


Damn good 2 know mines a 93


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

MR.GM84 said:


> all four years have a different wire harness and transmission


same year trans


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

GRAPEVINE said:


> same year trans


Suerte la mia loko lol


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY said:


> Its been a while Homie Had to take a year off due to my fathers sickness almost lost him twice last year trying 2 get back in the game picked up This Caddy So I can ride a bit Till I finish my 61 how you been..


 Dam homie sorry to read about that I hope his doing better. I'm alright also trying to get back in the game to. Trying to join the Fleetwood Cadillac family :biggrin: so I found this ride for a good price needs some work but hopefully its going to get fixed up.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

LA COUNTY said:


> Dam homie sorry to read about that I hope his doing better. I'm alright also trying to get back in the game to. Trying to join the Fleetwood Cadillac family :biggrin: so I found this ride for a good price needs some work but hopefully its going to get fixed up.


That's right Homie Let Me Know If You Need any help ...


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: GRAPE VINE to the rescue u got lucky OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY :biggrin:. Thanks homie thats good to know :h5:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

LA COUNTY said:


> :thumbsup: GRAPE VINE to the rescue u got lucky OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY :biggrin:


This Caddy Is A Blessing loko everything falling in place Gracias...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

LA COUNTY said:


> :thumbsup: GRAPE VINE to the rescue u got lucky OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY :biggrin:. Thanks homie thats good to know :h5:


I stay in West Covina Now Homie Not Sure If Its around You ....


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:wow:


OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY said:


> I stay in West Covina Now Homie Not Sure If Its around You ....


 :wow: Yeah your like 10 miles east of where Im at :yes:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

LA COUNTY said:


> :wow: :wow: Yeah your like 10 miles east of where Im at :yes:


Sent you a pm Homie New Out Here let's Work On Them rides ...


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

MR.GM84 said:


> might be the pass key fault try disconnecting the battery for a minute


 Thanks homie i know that when i start it that light pass key fault does come on


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

StreetNShow said:


> Ok.......  thanks for the advice bro.
> you gotta rub it in dont you :angry:


*I thought you would like to see it all done ** Thanks again for all of your help!! *:h5:


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

LA COUNTY said:


> View attachment 616458
> Changed out the transmission now I can go in reverse uffin: what a glorious day!!!!!! :around:


:thumbsup::thumbsup: *IN LIKE FLIN........*


----------



## ATOMIC DOGG CONECTA (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey what's up everybody. Can anyone please give me some directions on how to remove the factory cassette/radio from my 95 Big Body? Thanks.
Saul


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

MONEY-MAKER said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: *IN LIKE FLIN........*


 :ugh::dunno:que-que


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

anyone want these, make offer,


----------



## Mz Fresh (Dec 3, 2012)

has anyone been having digi dash problems?.... if so i was wondering has anyone ran into or fixed this problem...my fuel gauge stays at low no matter how much gas i put in it how does anyone know what or how that can be fixed or do i need a whole new digi dash?


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

You may not be having issues with you dash it could be your fuel sending unit, which is part of the fuel pump assembly in the gas tank


----------



## Raidernation94 (Feb 17, 2012)

-new look






-old look
Should of changed them a long time ago love the new look


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

Lil_Rob00 said:


> You may not be having issues with you dash it could be your fuel sending unit, which is part of the fuel pump assembly in the gas tank


X2


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Lil_Rob00 said:


> You may not be having issues with you dash it could be your fuel sending unit, which is part of the fuel pump assembly in the gas tank


X2...the gas "float" is probably shot. When you change the fuel pump, you can get the whole unit and drop it right in the gas tank and connect up the unit. While you're at it, change the fuel filter. It rides along the frame on the left side.


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Raidernation94 said:


> View attachment 617443
> View attachment 617444
> View attachment 617445
> -new look
> ...


Looks good with the spokes purple! Did you paint those your self?


----------



## Raidernation94 (Feb 17, 2012)

Yup


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

Raidernation94 said:


> View attachment 617443
> View attachment 617444
> View attachment 617445
> -new look
> ...


 :thumbsup: looks good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

CadillacTom said:


> X2...the gas "float" is probably shot. When you change the fuel pump, you can get the whole unit and drop it right in the gas tank and connect up the unit. While you're at it, change the fuel filter. It rides along the frame on the left side.


 :h5:


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Raidernation94 said:


> Yup


Did you use the metal cast purple?


----------



## Raidernation94 (Feb 17, 2012)

Yup that and sum clear coat and ur good to go


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

QUESTION,WHATS THE PROPER WAY TO RMOVE THE CHROME ROCKER PANELS?? IM REPLACING MY DOOR ONES


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

64 CRAWLING said:


> QUESTION,WHATS THE PROPER WAY TO RMOVE THE CHROME ROCKER PANELS?? IM REPLACING MY DOOR ONES


They're bolted onto the door. You can find the bolts when you open the door. Careful not to break the tops of the brackets when you pop it off. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

64 CRAWLING said:


> QUESTION,WHATS THE PROPER WAY TO RMOVE THE CHROME ROCKER PANELS?? IM REPLACING MY DOOR ONES


 Lol Are you joking?? 
Post up pics of your lac


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

StreetNShow said:


> They're bolted onto the door. You can find the bolts when you open the door. Careful not to break the tops of the brackets when you pop it off. Hope this makes sense.


SO IT SHOULD BE 4 BOLTS ON EACH DOOR? I WENT OUT AND LOOKED AND SEEMED 2 HAVE 2 SCREWS ON EACH SIDE OD THE DOOR SO 4 SCREWS PER DOOR?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

sour diesel said:


> Lol Are you joking??
> Post up pics of your lac


WHY DO I GOT TO BE JOKING? I NEVER TOOK THEM OFF BEFORE ON A BIGBODY,I KNOW THEY GOT TO BE WAY DIFFERENT THEM TAKING OFF PANELS ON A 90-92 LAC THATS WHY IM ASKING:facepalm:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

64 CRAWLING said:


> SO IT SHOULD BE 4 BOLTS ON EACH DOOR? I WENT OUT AND LOOKED AND SEEMED 2 HAVE 2 SCREWS ON EACH SIDE OD THE DOOR SO 4 SCREWS PER DOOR?


Yes sir!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THANKS MUCH SNS:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

64 CRAWLING said:


> THANKS MUCH SNS:thumbsup:


No problem, homie.  I love Fleetwoods. Hope to own one again someday and not dismantle it like I did my last two. :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

64 CRAWLING said:


> QUESTION,WHATS THE PROPER WAY TO RMOVE THE CHROME ROCKER PANELS?? IM REPLACING MY DOOR ONES


C'mon man it's quite elementary .......really?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

hno:


----------



## lo flo-rida (Oct 27, 2011)

question.. talking about having daytons on a big body what is the off set is it still 13x7 or 13.5 so the tires dont hit


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*Just a vid I came across on YouTube





*


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

64 CRAWLING said:


> hno:


Post up pics of your lac


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

GRAPEVINE said:


>


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

MONEY-MAKER said:


> *I'm running 8's in the front... Here's a picture of it laid out in the back >>>>>>>
> 
> *


:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

lo flo-rida said:


> question.. talking about having daytons on a big body what is the off set is it still 13x7 or 13.5 so the tires dont hit


13x7s should go on with no issues. The way they are built sets them just right for no rubbing.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

sour diesel said:


> Post up pics of your lac


ITS JUST A STOCK 96 WITH MOONROOF


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

LA COUNTY said:


> :ugh::dunno:que-que


 *Glade you got it fixed homie.. *


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

sour diesel said:


> :wow: :thumbsup:


*Thanks bro.... *:h5:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

MONEY-MAKER said:


> *Glade you got it fixed homie.. *


 :h5:


----------



## Mz Fresh (Dec 3, 2012)

CadillacTom said:


> X2...the gas "float" is probably shot. When you change the fuel pump, you can get the whole unit and drop it right in the gas tank and connect up the unit. While you're at it, change the fuel filter. It rides along the frame on the left side.


thanks alot guys im getting this car together and this info helps out alot i appreciate it:thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY said:


> TTT


Got pics of your Fleetwood homie? If so, post them up, porfas.


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:werd::drama:


----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

Front and back license plate holders for sale.last set


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## 93 CADDY (Dec 28, 2005)

pic of my caddy


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

Car Buff said:


> Front and back license plate holders for sale.last set


 :wave:Wuz up homie:wave:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

looks really nice :thumbsup:


93 CADDY said:


> pic of my caddy
> View attachment 619721


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

Big Juan said:


> Got pics of your Fleetwood homie? If so, post them up, porfas.


Using my phone Homie Don't let me text me I will send u some 2 see and post if you can 818 455 1912 ....


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood (Apr 11, 2009)

How do i take of the dash board on a 95? Want to fiberglass it


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

sick_AZ_fleetwood said:


> How do i take of the dash board on a 95? Want to fiberglass it


I replied to your post in another thread but here you go, I copied and pasted my answer:
Pop off the dash woodgrain, removed the screws behind the woodgrain and at the top vent and push back and up. If I remember correctly its latched on. It's been awhile since I took the dash off but I think my directions are pretty accurate. Good luck homie. Hit me up at 505-908-4468 if you have any questions. Again it's been a while but I think that's how remember taking the dash off.


----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY said:


> Using my phone Homie Don't let me text me I will send u some 2 see and post if you can 818 455 1912 ....


 Orale homie, ya dijo 915-226-4829. :thumbsup:


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

anyone else have any problems with the exhaust manilfold studs not wanting to stay threaded into the heads?


----------



## $mr blvd$ (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:wow: more please :yes:


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

For sale click on link.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...96-big-body-chrome-drive-shaft-slip-yoke.html


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

What a mess!

Had to pull my fender wells and upper/lower control arms to get them re powder coated. The guy that did it last year did a shitty job...so im trying another guy..hes done real good so far with my valve covers and alternator....ill be putting on my chrome spindles and dust shields to.

So it looks crazy without the fender wells lol


----------



## $mr blvd$ (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## $mr blvd$ (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

cantgetenuf said:


> anyone else have any problems with the exhaust manilfold studs not wanting to stay threaded into the heads?


That's common. Most of the stock ones break off in the heads or come loose. You're supposed to replace them with stainless or grade 8 can't remember which but there's a list of what u need on impalassforum


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

CoupeDTS said:


> That's common. Most of the stock ones break off in the heads or come loose. You're supposed to replace them with stainless or grade 8 can't remember which but there's a list of what u need on impalassforum


really? nice...my drivers side has a leak...was going to replace the gasket next weekend....might not now that you mention that lol


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

GRAPEVINE said:


>



:wow:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

T
T
T:ugh:


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)




----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

T
T
T:thumbsup:


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)




----------



## 64 For Life (Mar 19, 2013)

If i didn't have an Impala this would be my second choice of car to fix up.


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

sour diesel said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:worship:*! CADILLAC FLEETWOODS !* *IN D HOUSE !!!!!*:worship:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## $mr blvd$ (Jan 26, 2010)

TTT for the big bodys


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking good Homies ....


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

LA COUNTY said:


> :worship:*! CADILLAC FLEETWOODS !* *IN D HOUSE !!!!!*:worship:


:thumbsup:


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

T
T
T:thumbsup:


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

LA COUNTY said:


> View attachment 622009


:naughty:



sour diesel said:


>


that is tits right there



raiderg12 said:


> T
> T
> T


ohhh snap!


----------



## mike1034 (Jan 16, 2010)

mine in a parade


----------



## Mz Fresh (Dec 3, 2012)

sour diesel said:


>


 are you doing all the body work yourself?


----------



## blackgod (Mar 22, 2013)

Elite64 said:


>


supper collor


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Mz Fresh said:


> are you doing all the body work yourself?


No unfortunatly i paid sombody to fuck it up and now i gotta take it to anouther body shop and pay somebody else to fix it


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

TTT foe Dem big bodies


----------



## Mz Fresh (Dec 3, 2012)

sour diesel said:


> No unfortunatly i paid sombody to fuck it up and now i gotta take it to anouther body shop and pay somebody else to fix it


well it seemed like it was pretty good in the picture


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

ATOMIC DOGG CONECTA said:


> Gotta question for all you Big Body owners running 13's on your rides. Well you all know the caliper clearance issue...spacers,grinding etc. I have heard china's with a 1/4" spacer and minimal grinding works in the front,but have clearance issues in the rear. Well I have Daytons and I have plenty of clearance in the rear but because of the off-set , I used a 1/4" spacer and had to grind way too much. I had to replace the calipers. So have any of you ever used a spacer like this? I just want to do it right and be safe about it.I don't want to half ass anything just to mount a rim for looks. All help very much appreciated. Thanks.
> Saul
> 
> View attachment 605566


I have them on my 94 right now. i personally hate them. makes the front wheels stick out a bunch. i had the same problem which is why i had to go with these. honestly i have never ran into any safety issues with them on. i just hate how they look.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

sour diesel said:


> No unfortunatly i paid sombody to fuck it up and now i gotta take it to anouther body shop and pay somebody else to fix it


THATS WHY U GOT ANOTHER 1 IN THE GARAGE


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Mz Fresh said:


> well it seemed like it was pretty good in the picture


the body work of the dents are good. its just not 100% ready for base yet. 1 or 2 things need a little rework


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

raiderg12 said:


>


:wow:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

BLUE OWL said:


> :thumbsup:


 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

GRAPEVINE said:


> :naughty:
> 
> 
> :wave:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

Sup Big Body Fam!. I just bought a 95 Fleetwood. And I was wondering, when painting the Grey Strip on the Rockers how do u cover the FLEETWOOD letters??. Or is there a way to take them off??


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

LowSupreme84 said:


> Sup Big Body Fam!. I just bought a 95 Fleetwood. And I was wondering, when painting the Grey Strip on the Rockers how do u cover the FLEETWOOD letters??. Or is there a way to take them off??


Sup Dog. You're going to have to tape up each letter and exacto knife them.


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

CadillacTom said:


> Sup Dog. You're going to have to tape up each letter and exacto knife them.


thanks homie.


----------



## JROLL (Aug 29, 2011)

Jus paint & wipe


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

JROLL said:


> Jus paint & wipe


 how would i do that?


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

LowSupreme84 said:


> how would i do that?


Laquer thinner on a rag


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

anyone wanna try a 2 door conversion?


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:wow:"Saaaayyy whaaaaat":run:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

GRAPEVINE said:


> anyone wanna try a 2 door conversion?



im down if you have the feria 








:nicoderm:


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

GRAPEVINE said:


> anyone wanna try a 2 door conversion?





LA COUNTY said:


> :wow:"Saaaayyy whaaaaat":run:





MR.GM84 said:


> im down if you have the feria
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just trying to get rid of this shell, no eng or trans......i still got the front doors no interior


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

Quick question caddy fam wheel wells painted or chrome?? Thanks


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

Centillac said:


> Quick question caddy fam wheel wells painted or chrome?? Thanks


chrome look good


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

any show ready lacs for sale


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

64 For Life said:


> If i didn't have an Impala this would be my second choice of car to fix up. [/QUOTE
> 
> Just have one of each.


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

Would I have issues then if I roll 13 x7 with stock height (no switches).


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

low81regal said:


> Would I have issues then if I roll 13 x7 with stock height (no switches).


Some fleetwoods yes some no. It's just the way it goes. And I'm talking rubbing in the rear fender. Either get 13x5.5 any one who makes them. But if you want 13x7s go Dayton's. this way you know there isn't rubbing issues unless you wanna take your chance and see with other brands


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

13x7 front 13x5.5 rear. for now.


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:wow::wow::wow::wow::wow::wow::wow::wow::wow::wow::wow:






Going out for a little cruize:shh:


----------



## lo flo-rida (Oct 27, 2011)

question.... i just put upper and lower adjustables on my rearend how should they be adjusted.. need some info to help


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

sour diesel said:


>



Nice


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

GTColorado said:


> any show ready lacs for sale


Not mine but it's a home of mines. He needs it gone gone. Hit him up 
http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/cto/3607595337.html


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

Was supposed to be a link but jus copy n paste it...


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

sour diesel said:


>


 :nicoderm:" Dam cant wait to see it finished ":thumbsup:


----------



## El Eazy-e (May 22, 2010)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:nicoderm::thumbsup: baaaad aaaazzzzz!!!!!!!


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

El Eazy-e said:


>


niceeee! That was before the re-do of the patterns


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

GTColorado said:


> any show ready lacs for sale


I let mine go for da right price!


----------



## Royal Legacy (Apr 5, 2010)

What up fellas, I'm having this problem with my lac that while I'm driving my brake pedal locks..it's happen twice to me so far what do y'all think it might be


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

Quick question whatddo you have to fix when your front bumper is sagging ?


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Yogi said:


> Quick question whatddo you have to fix when your front bumper is sagging ?


A bra


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Yogi said:


> Quick question whatddo you have to fix when your front bumper is sagging ?


Adjust it.....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ajust and retighten bolts


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

64 CRAWLING said:


> ajust and retighten bolts


I'll look into it thanks


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

anyone know where to buy the chrome extended skirts from???


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

GTColorado said:


> anyone know where to buy the chrome extended skirts from???


hit up elite64, he makes those, real good people


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

GRAPEVINE said:


> hit up elite64, he makes those, real good people


thanks bro GT


----------



## golower (Apr 17, 2012)

*93 fleetwood*


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

CRAZYELCO_619 said:


>



:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

i want to replace my gas tank with a metal tank so i can have it powder coated. What year/model gas tank is an easy replacement ?


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

Any links for dress up kits fot lt1 engines


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

Finally made it out!


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ENVIUS said:


> i want to replace my gas tank with a metal tank so i can have it powder coated. What year/model gas tank is an easy replacement ?


anyone?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

low81regal said:


> Any links for dress up kits fot lt1 engines


This guy has some great stuff... check his store after the 8th it looks like he has all of his listings off until then

http://stores.ebay.com/corvettestainlesscreations

I bought the fuel rail cover, intake cover, and a few other pieces from him. Good quality stuff. 

Heres a pic of the pieces i bought


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

ENVIUS said:


> This guy has some great stuff... check his store after the 8th it looks like he has all of his listings off until then
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/corvettestainlesscreations
> 
> ...


:naughty:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:scrutinize::scrutinize:


----------



## Mz Fresh (Dec 3, 2012)

hey guys i was wondering how do you take the factory radio plate off i know someone asked a question like this a while back but i couldnt find it so im asking again just to make sure im doing it right


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:wow: Dam wish that was my garage :happysad:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Gettin her cleaned up for the impalas magazine show here in fresno tomorrow


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

And chargeing the batterys a lil bit


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ANY 1 GOT A STOCK OPTI SPARK FOR A 95/96?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Chrome spindles and powder coated rotors


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: Love the paint job on your Caddy :thumbsup:


Glideinlowcarclub said:


> Gettin her cleaned up for the impalas magazine show here in fresno tomorrow


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks bro


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

64 CRAWLING said:


> ANY 1 GOT A STOCK OPTI SPARK FOR A 95/96?


X2 i need 1 for my 95 impala


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ENVIUS said:


>


anyone have the plastic chrome trim piece on the passenger side of the hood..it sits just above the headlight when the hood closed...with the hood up there is one on each side of the grill...2 screws hold it on ....i broke my passenger side one...


----------



## OG BIGWILL (Nov 1, 2009)

Out and about on a nice southern Cali day...


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: No problem Glideinlow. Clean Caddy Og Big Will :thumbsup:.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

TTT FOR THE BIG BODY LACS


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

I have 4 brand new window motors that I bought for my 94 fleetwood 1 for each door don't need them any more 70 each shipped. Pm I have Paypal let me know which ones you need.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

DJ Englewood said:


> X2 i need 1 for my 95 impala


msd


----------



## PIMP C (Feb 21, 2008)

Guys I have a quick question. The other day after having drove around 22 miles on the highway I posted up in a parking lot waiting for a friend with the engine running after like 10 or 15 minutes I see white vapor coming from the passenger side engine compartment so I turned off the car. I open the door and water was dripping down the bottom of the car but the radiator was not busted no hoses busted nothing water pump was fine so after that day ive been monitoring the temperature of the car and whenever I am idle the temp of the car will rise and keep rising sometimes id have to turn the a/c on if I was at a light too long or in traffic today I was looking at the fans and I unplugged the sensor where the fans go to the water pump I think, as soon as I unplugged that when it got really hot the passenger side fan turned on but I noticed that the passenger side fan also turns on when I turn on the a/c so from what im guessing is that the fan which is suppose to turn on is the drives side one and then the other one if it gets too hot? :dunno:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

ENVIUS said:


> anyone have the plastic chrome trim piece on the passenger side of the hood..it sits just above the headlight when the hood closed...with the hood up there is one on each side of the grill...2 screws hold it on ....i broke my passenger side one...


i got a bunch. 20 shipped to your door asap. hit me up


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

PIMP C said:


> Guys I have a quick question. The other day after having drove around 22 miles on the highway I posted up in a parking lot waiting for a friend with the engine running after like 10 or 15 minutes I see white vapor coming from the passenger side engine compartment so I turned off the car. I open the door and water was dripping down the bottom of the car but the radiator was not busted no hoses busted nothing water pump was fine so after that day ive been monitoring the temperature of the car and whenever I am idle the temp of the car will rise and keep rising sometimes id have to turn the a/c on if I was at a light too long or in traffic today I was looking at the fans and I unplugged the sensor where the fans go to the water pump I think, as soon as I unplugged that when it got really hot the passenger side fan turned on but I noticed that the passenger side fan also turns on when I turn on the a/c so from what im guessing is that the fan which is suppose to turn on is the drives side one and then the other one if it gets too hot? :dunno:


Sounds like the problem i had on my 96 the reservoir tank had a crack right on the bottom caused it to leak on passenger side and the car to overheat changed the tank and everything was fine


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

Heater core


----------



## PIMP C (Feb 21, 2008)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> Sounds like the problem i had on my 96 the reservoir tank had a crack right on the bottom caused it to leak on passenger side and the car to overheat changed the tank and everything was fine


 I don't think theres any cracks in the reservoir tank but I will remove it tomorrow and take a better look I think my problem might just be the cooling fan not turning on?



umlolo said:


> Heater core


 Heater core might be shot?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

PIMP C said:


> Guys I have a quick question. The other day after having drove around 22 miles on the highway I posted up in a parking lot waiting for a friend with the engine running after like 10 or 15 minutes I see white vapor coming from the passenger side engine compartment so I turned off the car. I open the door and water was dripping down the bottom of the car but the radiator was not busted no hoses busted nothing water pump was fine so after that day ive been monitoring the temperature of the car and whenever I am idle the temp of the car will rise and keep rising sometimes id have to turn the a/c on if I was at a light too long or in traffic today I was looking at the fans and I unplugged the sensor where the fans go to the water pump I think, as soon as I unplugged that when it got really hot the passenger side fan turned on but I noticed that the passenger side fan also turns on when I turn on the a/c so from what im guessing is that the fan which is suppose to turn on is the drives side one and then the other one if it gets too hot? :dunno:


I had the same problem. I replaced the cap on the reservoir and problem solved


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

PIMP C said:


> Guys I have a quick question. The other day after having drove around 22 miles on the highway I posted up in a parking lot waiting for a friend with the engine running after like 10 or 15 minutes I see white vapor coming from the passenger side engine compartment so I turned off the car. I open the door and water was dripping down the bottom of the car but the radiator was not busted no hoses busted nothing water pump was fine so after that day ive been monitoring the temperature of the car and whenever I am idle the temp of the car will rise and keep rising sometimes id have to turn the a/c on if I was at a light too long or in traffic today I was looking at the fans and I unplugged the sensor where the fans go to the water pump I think, as soon as I unplugged that when it got really hot the passenger side fan turned on but I noticed that the passenger side fan also turns on when I turn on the a/c so from what im guessing is that the fan which is suppose to turn on is the drives side one and then the other one if it gets too hot? :dunno:





umlolo said:


> Heater core


I had same problem, and changed the Heater Core, but my car never over heated, AC was working fine, but I always smelt coolant. Heater Core fixed the problem.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

lilo said:


> I had same problem, and changed the Heater Core, but my car never over heated, AC was working fine, but I always smelt coolant. Heater Core fixed the problem.


since i don't use my heater i bypassed my heater core...never smelled after i did that....


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

its around the corner


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Put some new Coker 520s on my Caddy









From the DUB show


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

Elite64 said:


> Put some new Coker 520s on my Caddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The cleanest Fleetwood I've seen so far! :thumbsup:


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood (Apr 11, 2009)

X2


----------



## xxsickoxx (Apr 3, 2011)

i need some help homies. i need to get more clearance from my skirts so i can drive it with da ass dropped on my 94. i got extended skirts. i already tried daytons n they rubbed. i got 14x6 chinas with 175-70-14 and its a little better but still rubs a bit unless i raise it. any help would be koo.. thankx homie


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Cut ur rearend only way i now


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I KNOW OF SOME 1 WHO PUSHED OUT THE QUARTER JUST A TAD TO CLEAR CHINAS AND IT WORKS


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

I had some what of the same prob it was the heater core and it would get hot at the lights cause it was low on fluid


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

MR LAC 95 said:


> I had some what of the same prob it was the heater core and it would get hot at the lights cause it was low on fluid


pimp c


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

where do u guys get your Tires? i know theres Firestone but they look ugly in my opinion. And Hankook Discontinued them? Any other Options? 
thanks.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

umlolo said:


> Heater core


Weres the heater core on a 94 do u now ?


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

Blue94cady said:


> Weres the heater core on a 94 do u now ?


passenger side under the dash.


----------



## jroc (Apr 12, 2013)

my 94 fleetwood as soon as i go over 3 mph in drive or reverse all the car lights flicker for a sec and the traction control light and abs light come on.
has anyone had any problems like this and have any idea what is causing it. been trying to figure this out for a year now


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

94 SS said:


> passenger side under the dash.


How hard is it to take out ?


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

Blue94cady said:


> How hard is it to take out ?


Not to bad,worst part for me was trying to lay my big ass between the seat and dash. I think it took bout 30-45 min.


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

LowSupreme84 said:


> where do u guys get your Tires? i know theres Firestone but they look ugly in my opinion. And Hankook Discontinued them? Any other Options?
> thanks.


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-w...oyal-apw-ii-wsw-155-80-13-239-20-shipped.html

This is where I copped mine, Homie. Two days and they were here.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

94 SS said:


> Not to bad,worst part for me was trying to lay my big ass between the seat and dash. I think it took bout 30-45 min.


Koo gracias


----------



## xxsickoxx (Apr 3, 2011)

ive heard some people do a caprice rear end swap... does that do anything for clearance??


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

hey i got 2 fuse covers for sale 1 grey and a cream color one 

$20.00+ shipping


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

xxsickoxx said:


> i need some help homies. i need to get more clearance from my skirts so i can drive it with da ass dropped on my 94. i got extended skirts. i already tried daytons n they rubbed. i got 14x6 chinas with 175-70-14 and its a little better but still rubs a bit unless i raise it. any help would be koo.. thankx homie


did you trim the tabs off the inside of the skirt? I can lay all the way out with my 14x6 on 175/70s with no rubbing


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

cantgetenuf said:


> im liking this,is that the stock MAF? if so how is that working out for you? did you have to have it reprogrammed?
> id like to do something similar to mine


Yea its the stock MAF and no i didnt reprogram it. All i did was extend the wires for the MAF harness. Ive had it like this for a few years now with no issues.


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

Pm me any guys who have good experience juicing Fleetwoods in Texas. hopefully Austin Dallas Ft worth area. also Killeen. I have a crazy project I'm working on and will really need some advice and help. But will be fun.


----------



## DM83CS (Apr 17, 2009)

Bump


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

xxsickoxx said:


> ive heard some people do a caprice rear end swap... does that do anything for clearance??


n I think gear ratios are different... Not sure if this would cause it to shift funny


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

Any one know how to turn off traction control button does not work is there a fuse


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

I also have chrome finder wells for a 93 caddy and some gold tail bezels for a fleet wood to hit me up for pics 432 940 4877


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Not mine just a vid I came across on youtube


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

94 SS said:


> Not to bad,worst part for me was trying to lay my big ass between the seat and dash. I think it took bout 30-45 min.


easier to take the pass seat out


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

brett said:


> easier to take the pass seat out


True


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

dirty dan said:


> I also have chrome finder wells for a 93 caddy and some gold tail bezels for a fleet wood to hit me up for pics 432 940 4877


Hey can u send me some pics of them wheel wells to (773)398-3880 and how's the condition and Chrome on them thanks what's the price


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

Did the big body's come with dual exhaust? Because I want to run true duals on my 83 coupe and don't want to cut up 2 tranny cross members to make it work but I will if I have to. Just trying to save a lil time on this build


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> Not mine just a vid I came across on youtube


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

cheap ass cameraphone
http://s1324.photobucket.com/user/GTGRAPEVINE/media/cadillactape2_zps337a265e.mp4.html
http://s1324.photobucket.com/user/GTGRAPEVINE/media/cadillactape_zps82c79518.mp4.html


----------



## xxsickoxx (Apr 3, 2011)

i did but still cant cruise like that :machinegun: can u????


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

On the way Friday to pick up my Fleetwood Mack. called Big Six. Gotta cut this within 2 weeks. this will be dedicated to all the Old School homies and to all my Fleetwood brothas out there.


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

dirty dan said:


> I also have chrome finder wells for a 93 caddy and some gold tail bezels for a fleet wood to hit me up for pics 432 940 4877


Dirty dan is good people :thumbsup:


----------



## boxer239 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have a 94 fleetwood my question is that the speedometer isn't marking and so does my fuel gauge wondering how i can fix it?


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

Centillac said:


> Hey can u send me some pics of them wheel wells to (773)398-3880 and how's the condition and Chrome on them thanks what's the price


Can u also send me pics of fender wells 602 3305759


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## jroc (Apr 12, 2013)

-JUICY 93- said:


> View attachment 634053


like those skirts


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

jroc said:


> like those skirts


Thanks homie.


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

Does any one have a good working power steering pump for a 93 fleetwood? I chromed mine out and now it doesnt wanna work.


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

my traction control light and abs light come on too.. but my lights don't flicker, iv had the battery disconnected cuz I was welding on the car and the lights stay off for about 3 days.. but when my lights come on the car kinda shakes around 50 but then stops when I smash the gas....


jroc said:


> my 94 fleetwood as soon as i go over 3 mph in drive or reverse all the car lights flicker for a sec and the traction control light and abs light come on.
> has anyone had any problems like this and have any idea what is causing it. been trying to figure this out for a year now


----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

Try. Taken off the wheels then removing the rotors when you do that. Clean the ads grid on the back of the rotors. Then take the abs connection from the spindle. And clean all the metal shavings on them. Abs connection. After cleaning it. Reinstall. Everything .and the light should go out and traction control restored works on all Abs systems


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

GREAT WHITE said:


>


clean car. nice


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:wow: *OMG* :wow:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

cobrakarate said:


> clean car. nice


MORE PICS OF IT.. SHOULD BE BUSTING OUT AND REPPIN LUX SOON..


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

GREAT WHITE said:


>


Alex car looking good


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

Blue94cady said:


> Alex car looking good


YEAH .. HES REALLY PUSHING TO GET IT OUT ..


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

-JUICY 93- said:


> View attachment 634053


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

GREAT WHITE said:


> YEAH .. HES REALLY PUSHING TO GET IT OUT ..


What u think of the mural ?


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

Blue94cady said:


> What u think of the mural ?


ITS COOL .. ALBERTO DOES REALLY NICE WORK AND AS LONG AS ALEX IS HAPPY WITH IT, THAT ALL THAT MATTERS.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

GREAT WHITE said:


> ITS COOL .. ALBERTO DOES REALLY NICE WORK AND AS LONG AS ALEX IS HAPPY WITH IT, THAT ALL THAT MATTERS.


I like it looks clean cant wait to see it out itsa badass cady


----------



## Kingoftha661 (Oct 10, 2011)

Does anyone know where i can get some extended skirts from


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

93brougham said:


> :thumbsup:


:nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

-JUICY 93- said:


> View attachment 634052


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## player85 (Jun 2, 2007)

GREAT WHITE said:


>


Damn thats one bad ass big body props homie


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

whats good my fleetwood homies :wave:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

GREAT WHITE said:


> MORE PICS OF IT.. SHOULD BE BUSTING OUT AND REPPIN LUX SOON..



:sprint:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

Kingoftha661 said:


> Does anyone know where i can get some extended skirts from


here u go. mario's auto works in montclair ca, 909-865-1888 ask for mario jr. he will take care of you.


----------



## Kingoftha661 (Oct 10, 2011)

jes said:


> here u go. mario's auto works in montclair ca, 909-865-1888 ask for mario jr. he will take care of you.


Thanks homie


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

:wow:


GREAT WHITE said:


>


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

hey fellas i got a problemo! my headlights are stuck on switch off and the sentinel dimmer shit all the way off, i unplug the batt and hook it back up and headlight still on , even at night so i know is not that daylight sensor,,, what yall think it could be?


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

Put the new E&G on my 96' the other day!!


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> Put the new E&G on my 96' the other day!!


:fool2:


----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

Kingoftha661 said:


> Thanks homie


Anytime Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Kingoftha661 (Oct 10, 2011)

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> Put the new E&G on my 96' the other day!!



That shits sexxxy homie


----------



## NvSmonte (Aug 28, 2008)

my speedo and half of my gas guage quit working any ideas on howto fix that or do i need a new cluster????


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

NvSmonte said:


> my speedo and half of my gas guage quit working any ideas on howto fix that or do i need a new cluster????


I got a cluster if you end up needing one


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


SPEEDYS FLEET IS CLOWNING ..


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

any upholstery guys n here?? it might not be caddy specific but I don't know much about upholstery but im learning


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

GREAT WHITE said:


> SPEEDYS FLEET IS CLOWNING ..


Thats hella clean! Makes wish my caddy was that far along already


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## kindo (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## kindo (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

-JUICY 93- said:


> View attachment 634053


Looking good :thumbsup:....


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

CADIMAN said:


> Looking good :thumbsup:....


Thanks homie. Thanks for hooking me up with gold plating.


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

[]Anybody know were i can buy the complete set or kit for the front license plate frame brakets or watever it is to hold my license plate?[/b]


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

THEY HAVE THOSE FRAMES AT AUTOZONE


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

i got mine from pep boys


----------



## big tony (Apr 9, 2013)

Yoo mike do u have a dash pad 93 big body


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i think he ment the bracket not frame


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

Is this a parking light or turn signal I bought this car wrecked and Just got this car together. It wont come on with headlights but it comes on with turn signal but wont flash just stays on. The small amber light flashes though. Any ideas


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

thats what its supposed to do its a cornering light


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

I gots extra dash pas but its cracked


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

64 CRAWLING said:


> i think he ment the bracket not frame


:thumbsup:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)




----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)




----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

BRAVO said:


>


what is the size of the door from jamb to jamb ?


----------



## mario805 (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:rant:*!MORE PIKZ! Please  thank you :thumbsup:*


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

Yogi said:


> []Anybody know were i can buy the complete set or kit for the front license plate frame brakets or watever it is to hold my license plate?[/b]


I have one. PM sent.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

MR.GM84 said:


> what is the size of the door from jamb to jamb ?


Thats a ebay find, its in Miami 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1994...Cars_Trucks&hash=item460ecbe9fd#ht_500wt_1106


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Anyone tow there Big Body on a U-Haul Trailer?


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Drove from Pomona, CA to Mesa, AZ & back for the Mesa Show. Caught a flat on the way but fuck it I still made it and got 1st in my class.


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

MR.GM84 said:


> what is the size of the door from jamb to jamb ?


 should be the same as a 80's coupe


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

Elite64 said:


> Drove from Pomona, CA to Mesa, AZ & back for the Mesa Show. Caught a flat on the way but fuck it I still made it and got 1st in my class.



Orale homie congrats on placing. Good thing nothing bad happened to u
Or the car car still looking good.


----------



## china rider (Oct 25, 2011)

Kiloz said:


> Anyone tow there Big Body on a U-Haul Trailer?


I've used one to pull my 84 and 82 coupe deville. Same wheal base it worked. I'm planing on renting one in a month to pull my 94 fleetwood down to San Diego.


----------



## china rider (Oct 25, 2011)

So I just picked up a94 fleetwood from my brother, drove it for about 10 minutes, stopped for a little and it would not fire back up. The motor turns over fine, it would fire for 2 to 3 seconds. Then die again. I purchased a new cap and rotor, wise and plugs. When I went to autozone I mentioned the optispark. They looked it up and nothing came up. Is the distributor, the optispark? Just looking for a little help, thanks.


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

009.JPG 003.JPG for sale


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

this should be out this summer


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

rnaudin said:


> this should be out this summer


Nice Pops


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Im back to workin on my shit. First up ditching the air pump. Followed by a dozen other things to the motor


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

T
T
T
:drama:


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

T
T
T
:drama:


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

Kiloz said:


> Anyone tow there Big Body on a U-Haul Trailer?


Yes, I have...it fit.. Just don't let them know its for a fleetwood..


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

BRAVO said:


>


Majestics miami!!


----------



## CHELEOS87 (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

Elite64 said:


> Drove from Pomona, CA to Mesa, AZ & back for the Mesa Show. Caught a flat on the way but fuck it I still made it and got 1st in my class.


:thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:yes::yes::yes:


china rider said:


> So I just picked up a94 fleetwood from my brother, drove it for about 10 minutes, stopped for a little and it would not fire back up. The motor turns over fine, it would fire for 2 to 3 seconds. Then die again. I purchased a new cap and rotor, wise and plugs. When I went to autozone I mentioned the optispark. They looked it up and nothing came up. Is the distributor, the optispark? Just looking for a little help, thanks.


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup:This vato is bad :h5:


Elite64 said:


> Drove from Pomona, CA to Mesa, AZ & back for the Mesa Show. Caught a flat on the way but fuck it I still made it and got 1st in my class.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

MR.GM84 said:


> what is the size of the door from jamb to jamb ?


why does it look short? , plexiglass door windows?


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

LA COUNTY said:


> :yes::yes::yes:


Ignition module under 125 to fix it I changed mine 3 months ago this is to china rider


----------



## china rider (Oct 25, 2011)

umlolo said:


> Ignition module under 125 to fix it I changed mine 3 months ago this is to china rider


Thanks man, appreciate the help


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:dunno::happysad::sprint:


umlolo said:


> Ignition module under 125 to fix it I changed mine 3 months ago this is to china rider


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

Elite64 said:


> Drove from Pomona, CA to Mesa, AZ & back for the Mesa Show. Caught a flat on the way but fuck it I still made it and got 1st in my class.


:thumbsup:That's rite Lil Albert! True rider for sure


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

713BIGRICH713 said:


> Yes, I have...it fit.. Just don't let them know its for a fleetwood..


:thumbsup:


----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

Still up forsale. 1set of perfect set of rear rockers. ,and 1set of front and back license plate holders pm me direct if interested


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

GONE IN THE TRASH


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

ttt for lil albert homie!!,fo sho!!:worship:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

sour diesel said:


> GONE IN THE TRASH


ARE PUMP DELETE? DID YOU PLUG THE EXHUAST?


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

sour diesel said:


> GONE IN THE TRASH



Nice what r ur plans what else r u changing??


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

64 CRAWLING said:


> ARE PUMP DELETE? DID YOU PLUG THE EXHUAST?



yea with flare caps


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Centillac said:


> Nice what r ur plans what else r u changing??


ditching the dex cool crap
everything new in the cooling system, all hoses, radiator, fans, waterpump, oil cooler lines 
throttle body bypass mod 
timing cover gasket set 
rebuilding the optispark and opti seals
possibly the brake mod 

just to get it into the booth, then everything is coming back out for redo with paint and other shit


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SINE U DID THE AIR PUMP DELETE DONT YOU GOT TO PROGRAME THE CCM?


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

sour diesel said:


> ditching the dex cool crap
> everything new in the cooling system, all hoses, radiator, fans, waterpump, oil cooler lines
> throttle body bypass mod
> timing cover gasket set
> ...



Damm that's cool can't wait to see the changes. What u changing the radiator to a aluminum one Chrome type??


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

64 CRAWLING said:


> SINE U DID THE AIR PUMP DELETE DONT YOU GOT TO PROGRAME THE CCM?


if you got a 96 (OBD 2) then yea,
mines a 95 (OBD 1) so it should be straight




Centillac said:


> Damm that's cool can't wait to see the changes. What u changing the radiator to a aluminum one Chrome type??


thanks !
i just got a new OEM Delphi stock one


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

cool 4 doors


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

sour diesel said:


> if you got a 96 (OBD 2) then yea,
> mines a 95 (OBD 1) so it should be straight
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN 96s lol


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

Heres my new project nothing special yet


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:h5:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## TxTone (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

just picked this one up, took off the tint. It's a 94


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

finally nice weather , gonna finish paint, juice it and maybe put on e&g top, go 44 and a fifth wheel this year


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

brett said:


> finally nice weather , gonna finish paint, juice it and maybe put on e&g top, go 44 and a fifth wheel this year


i never seen a 44inch moon in a 93-96 fleetwood anyone have pics


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

...Anybody lookin for a '95 there's a very nice stock one on ebay...$15,000..says only 13,000 miles.....check it out.


----------



## Jsnap (May 5, 2013)

Hi Guys im new here and first i want to say you guys are masters with these Caddys for sure.. Now i need to ask a question and I apologize if its been asked before ... I'm am looking for a regular horizontal billet grill for my 95 Fleetwood ive searched and searched and cant find them anywhere so im thinking they aint available anymore so if you guys know where they can be bought or maybe even custom made please let me know.... And thanks in Advance Richie


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

mario's auto works in montclair ca 909 865 1888 tell them mike from the cadillac connect said hook it up they get down on all custom grilles


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

MR.GM84 said:


> i never seen a 44inch moon in a 93-96 fleetwood anyone have pics


ill have the pics soon enough


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

"SnowFlake"


----------



## Jsnap (May 5, 2013)

Anyone interested in Horizontal billet grills that were discontinued ... After some research one of the Big Manufactures agreed to re tool the machines and make them but i need a minimum order of 5 Grills I have orders for 2 and need 3 more any one interested send me a message and ill give you my number to call me ....Thanks Richie PS cost is 150.00


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

Jsnap said:


> Anyone interested in Horizontal billet grills that were discontinued ... After some research one of the Big Manufactures agreed to re tool the machines and make them but i need a minimum order of 5 Grills I have orders for 2 and need 3 more any one interested send me a message and ill give you my number to call me ....Thanks Richie PS cost is 150.00


do you have a picture of what it looks like


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

rnaudin said:


> do you have a picture of what it looks like


Do u have pics I woundnt mind 432 940 4877


----------



## Jsnap (May 5, 2013)

This is not the actual grill but this is what it will look like


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

Jsnap said:


> Anyone interested in Horizontal billet grills that were discontinued ... After some research one of the Big Manufactures agreed to re tool the machines and make them but i need a minimum order of 5 Grills I have orders for 2 and need 3 more any one interested send me a message and ill give you my number to call me ....Thanks Richie PS cost is 150.00


MORE PICS PLEEZE...
LOOKS SIMILAR 2 W/GRILL GREG MAKES.IF THESE R MADE OUTTA STEAL ITS A STEAL OF A DEAL.PLASTIC BILLET GRILLS R CHINTZY AS ALL HELL,IMO.OVERALL,HOPE TO C SOME FLIKS OF THESE K :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

This might be a stupid question but what needs to be done to upgrade from 93-94 mirrors to 95-96 mirrors?? I hope it doesnt require changing the doors :dunno:
Thanks!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Lacman93 said:


> This might be a stupid question but what needs to be done to upgrade from 93-94 mirrors to 95-96 mirrors?? I hope it doesnt require changing the doors :dunno:
> Thanks!


U dont have to change the door but i do need te weld the hole were the old mirror is


----------



## Jsnap (May 5, 2013)

RUFFCUTT said:


> MORE PICS PLEEZE...
> LOOKS SIMILAR 2 W/GRILL GREG MAKES.IF THESE R MADE OUTTA STEAL ITS A STEAL OF A DEAL.PLASTIC BILLET GRILLS R CHINTZY AS ALL HELL,IMO.OVERALL,HOPE TO C SOME FLIKS OF THESE K :thumbsup:


 Aluminum... The Grills are ordered 3 week lead time anyone wanting in at this price get in now theres 2 left ... send me a pm... If you don't when you see the last 2 on eBay the will be a lot more then 150.00


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

Blue94cady said:


> U dont have to change the door but i do need te weld the hole were the old mirror is


 :yes: True that :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

Enough of these questions and convos, let's see some BIG BODY Fleetwoods!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdink (Apr 1, 2010)

Anybody know where to get the aftermarket chrome trim around the windows on the doors?


----------



## big gonzo (Dec 6, 2011)

Any more pics


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

big gonzo said:


> Any more pics


just finished painted,first time out in the streets, might be for sale, my son wants something older


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

rnaudin said:


> just finished painted,first time out in the streets, might be for sale, my son wants something older


what's up Ray see you at Cadillac Fest


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

rnaudin said:


> just finished painted,first time out in the streets, might be for sale, my son wants something older


NICE Ray :thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Keep them coming :yes:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

sour diesel said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Decided to put my Lac up for sale. 1996 fleetwood, car is stock. Cold ac all the bells and whistles. $3000 Obo, car will be sold with stock wheels. Inbox me for inquireies. Located in Yuma Az.

​


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

The collar came off of my right rear cylinder...i hit the switch and BOOM! ...scared the shit out of me....


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

ENVIUS said:


> The collar came off of my right rear cylinder...i hit the switch and BOOM! ...scared the shit out of me....


Dam it man that makes me sick to my stomach dog


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

ENVIUS said:


> The collar came off of my right rear cylinder...i hit the switch and BOOM! ...scared the shit out of me....


:tears: damn bro that sucks hope nobody got hurt


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

yea luckily my kids werent in the car like they normaly are when im at a car show...sucks...


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

ENVIUS said:


> yea luckily my kids werent in the car like they normaly are when im at a car show...sucks...


Glad everyone safe, homeboy.


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

holy shit balls


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

yea so everyone make sure your cylinder collars are tight or this will happen.... lesson learned .....yesterday was my 30th birthday to....life likes to fuck with my lol


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)

I bet you want to punch that guy in the face that was being a smart ass with his air bag comments on facebook I know I do :machinegun:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

SANCHEZ said:


> I bet you want to punch that guy in the face that was being a smart ass with his air bag comments on facebook I know I do :machinegun:


oh hell ive known him since middle school lol...hes always an ass like that but i shut him up lol


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

ENVIUS said:


> The collar came off of my right rear cylinder...i hit the switch and BOOM! ...scared the shit out of me....


Damn homie! This sucks, but as all said, glad no one got hurt, metal can be Fixed  but think positive bro, everything happens for a GOOD reason, maybe a new sick ass make over for ur caddy .... However, I always loved and still love ur ride


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

thanks man


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Kiloz said:


> Anyone tow there Big Body on a U-Haul Trailer?


From Miami to Tallahasse did 55 - 65mph took about 10 hours. Just take it slow and don't rush.


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Finally something nice in the driveway.


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

crucialjp said:


> Finally something nice in the driveway.


You have a nice car right there it was well build too


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

fleetwood88 said:


> You have a nice car right there it was well build too


Thanks, I'm enjoying it!


----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

Up


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

T T T


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

My shit


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

TTT


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

ENVIUS said:


> The collar came off of my right rear cylinder...i hit the switch and BOOM! ...scared the shit out of me....


 deam bro. that sucks homie


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

sour diesel said:


>


 niceee:thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

ENVIUS said:


> The collar came off of my right rear cylinder...i hit the switch and BOOM! ...scared the shit out of me....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

does anyone know where to get interior led light kit .. in color preferably. thanks


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

:thumbsup:


GREAT WHITE said:


>


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

i like :thumbsup:


BrandonMajestics said:


>


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

damn envius that sucks bro...


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

That sucks envious hope u get your car back together makes me scared when I have my kids in mine I'm going to check mine now


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

Any one got picks of purple caddys


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

Ready to cruise


----------



## cheechaz87 (Nov 11, 2009)

GREAT WHITE said:


>


nice caddy man


----------



## cheechaz87 (Nov 11, 2009)

DJ Englewood said:


>



hey homies dose anyone know what these are called lmk thanks


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

taillight fillers?


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Yogi said:


> My shit


:thumbsup:


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

cheechaz87 said:


> hey homies dose anyone know what these are called lmk thanks


i got a set if you need them


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

ENVIUS said:


> The collar came off of my right rear cylinder...i hit the switch and BOOM! ...scared the shit out of me....


should buff right out :rimshot:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

took out the 42 squeezin a 44 in thur


----------



## mcm64 (Jan 30, 2011)

brett said:


> took out the 42 squeezin a 44 in thur


Nice brett


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

brett said:


> took out the 42 squeezin a 44 in thur


Whats the factory size moonroof on the big body caddy? And what's the biggest size u can go thanks.


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

man what wiring harness u get for a 96? i cant find ish


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

64 CRAWLING said:


> man what wiring harness u get for a 96? i cant find ish


What you trying to install? Radio?


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

Are there any fleetwood hydraulic builds on layitlow??? Got something i need to see.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

93brougham said:


> What you trying to install? Radio?


HARNESS FOR A CD PLAYER


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

A pre-wired harness im assuming? which they do not make for the 96


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

What brand of cd player?


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

44 inch hole


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

brett said:


> 44 inch hole



:run::thumbsup: looks good Brett


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

93brougham said:


> What brand of cd player?


just a regular pioneer or mite go double din


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

93brougham said:


> A pre-wired harness im assuming? which they do not make for the 96


then wtf:ugh:


----------



## china rider (Oct 25, 2011)

So hopefully someone can help me out. Yesterday why'll I was driving my 94 fleetwood when I got into the gas it started to backfire. Now today if I slowly get up to speed it's fine. Bit if I get on the gas the fucking thing dies out on me. Any ideas. Thanks


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

china rider said:


> So hopefully someone can help me out. Yesterday why'll I was driving my 94 fleetwood when I got into the gas it started to backfire. Now today if I slowly get up to speed it's fine. Bit if I get on the gas the fucking thing dies out on me. Any ideas. Thanks


You need to put supreme gas. You probably been putting regular that's bad for fleets ..


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

huh?


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

brett said:


> 44 inch hole


 :wow::thumbsup: Hey can mine be next :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

64 CRAWLING said:


> then wtf:ugh:


I was just wondering homie cause i have a 96 and i had the wired harness from my 95 until i went to go install the radio and came face to face with that rude awakening lol I was pretty pissed cause the 96 is diffrent from every year when it comes to the radio but i can hook you up i did some research on the stock radio cause the pioneer already comes with the colors and where theyre suppose to go in the book thats why i asked what kinda radio because I have a pioneer and i can give you the exact color combinations  of course your gonna need a tester as well dont know if you have one ima look for my schematic and let you know how i did mine i'll pm now


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ok do that,so you got to cut the factory harness and wire it like that huh


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

I can't wait for cadillac fest 3 my caddy just got detailed, she is ready to go.


----------



## china rider (Oct 25, 2011)

jes said:


> I can't wait for cadillac fest 3 my caddy just got detailed, she is ready to go.
> View attachment 647830


Good lookin fleet homie. Love the extended skirts


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

brett said:


> 44 inch hole


That's insane homie.


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:run::run::run::run::run::run::run::run:


----------



## lowriden (Mar 24, 2009)

Anyone know which fuse is for the traction control in a 94 fleetwood


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

hey patnas, i got this fleetwood 95, and thesumbich has some issues, here is the current dillema, the godamn headlights come on on their own and wont shut off, looked at fuses, relays i even got a light switch and nada. i also swapped the light sensor thing on the dashboard... any ideas???


----------



## whiteboy954 (Jun 29, 2011)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/3786249775.html

Fr sale or trade 5,500 obo


----------



## DM83CS (Apr 17, 2009)

Anybody know where I can get a dashboard cover for a 93 fleetwood?


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

The last pic i took when i dropped it off to its new owner :tears: miss this ride


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT for the big bodies!!


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

ILLVILLE said:


> The last pic i took when i dropped it off to its new owner :tears: miss this ride


 :thumbsup: Its it's a beautiful Caddi :thumbsup: who has it now?


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

My son helping me wash the caddy


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

I love my tigerpaws


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

DM83CS said:


> Anybody know where I can get a dashboard cover for a 93 fleetwood?


What color?


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

DM83CS said:


> Anybody know where I can get a dashboard cover for a 93 fleetwood?


there is a homie in the clasifieds, i think he goes by huitztecatl or something like that, he gots them for like 45 bones


----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

china rider said:


> Good lookin fleet homie. Love the extended skirts


thanks homie


----------



## Z3dr0ck (Nov 6, 2009)

GRAPEVINE said:


> hey patnas, i got this fleetwood 95, and thesumbich has some issues, here is the current dillema, the godamn headlights come on on their own and wont shut off, looked at fuses, relays i even got a light switch and nada. i also swapped the light sensor thing on the dashboard... any ideas???


 Sounds like you need to replace the headlight switch. Before you go to replace it make sure the twilitght switch is all the way OFF..


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

LA COUNTY said:


> :thumbsup: Its it's a beautiful Caddi :thumbsup: who has it now?


Thanks, 
A cat in Canada owns it now, solo rider who just wanted a nice ride to cruise. Made me feel better that he got it because i think was just as OCD about keeping the car clean as i was


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

My interior lights stay on. Anyone have an idea why?


----------



## mcm64 (Jan 30, 2011)

-JUICY 93- said:


> My interior lights stay on. Anyone have an idea why?


I had same problem the switch on inside. Of my driver door popped off it looked like a little black plunger that is connected to door lock tumbler might have to look at all doors and trunk lid locks also good luck


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

jes said:


> I can't wait for cadillac fest 3 my caddy just got detailed, she is ready to go.
> View attachment 647830


:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider_Mike (Nov 21, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can find clear tail lights?


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Lowrider_Mike said:


> Does anyone know where I can find clear tail lights?


Send me a PM. I do them.


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

Lowrider_Mike said:


> Does anyone know where I can find clear tail lights?


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

ILLVILLE said:


> Thanks,
> A cat in Canada owns it now, solo rider who just wanted a nice ride to cruise. Made me feel better that he got it because i think was just as OCD about keeping the car clean as i was


 :thumbsup:Cool homes that somebody got it that's going to keep Mr. Clean clean :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Yogi said:


> I love my tigerpaws


Herd these are no longer being produced


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

mcm64 said:


> I had same problem the switch on inside. Of my driver door popped off it looked like a little black plunger that is connected to door lock tumbler might have to look at all doors and trunk lid locks also good luck


Thanks bRO I'll check that out


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

BigVics58 said:


> Herd these are no longer being produced


That sucks why they always gotta discontinue the good shit


----------



## mosthatedstreetwear2008 (Aug 23, 2012)

I found 5 sets of rear quarter panel spears. As you most likely know these are impossible to find. I found these on accident while looking for another part. I bought all the ones that were available. All i have is 5 sets of these. These are factory GM spears. These spears come with mounting hardware and 2 way tape on the backside to secure them to the quarter panel properly. If interested in the spears PM me or send me a text or call at 623-293-7438. Include your zip code so i can figure out what shipping is going to cost.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

mosthatedstreetwear2008 said:


> I found 5 sets of rear quarter panel spears. As you most likely know these are impossible to find. I found these on accident while looking for another part. I bought all the ones that were available. All i have is 5 sets of these. These are factory GM spears. These spears come with mounting hardware and 2 way tape on the backside to secure them to the quarter panel properly. If interested in the spears PM me or send me a text or call at 623-293-7438. Include your zip code so i can figure out what shipping is going to cost.
> View attachment 648789
> View attachment 648790
> View attachment 648791
> ...


From wat i now the Front ones R discontinued the back ones are still available


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

Passenger driver window stopped working and now its stuck down any advice


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

It make be one of the small clips is off. Passenger window.


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

Everything was working Idk its stuck down


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

It could be the roller or clips.. Happen to me like 3 weeks ago. Rolled it down and wouldn't go up.. I heard the motor but nothing. Turned out to be a roller and clip. They sell em on Ebay for like 12 bucks


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

china rider said:


> So hopefully someone can help me out. Yesterday why'll I was driving my 94 fleetwood when I got into the gas it started to backfire. Now today if I slowly get up to speed it's fine. Bit if I get on the gas the fucking thing dies out on me. Any ideas. Thanks


 unplugged the MAF


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)




----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

Were da pictures from da caddy fest. Dose any one got sum. Would love to them.


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:ugh: Hey! I Know where are the piks at anybody anybody :around: pleaaasseeeeeee :nicoderm:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

GOT HEAD LIGHT TRIMS FOR SALE 55$ SHIPPED THEY ARE IN GREAT CONDITION


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

brett said:


> 44 inch hole



I wouldn't have thought it was possible to flange a 44" in a big body or bubble caprice!


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

Who got a fleetwood juiced austin dallas ftworth. I got a question pm me. Waco too. Holla if you cut your own car or are an installer. Installers outside that area pm me too. I have a cool idea to try.


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

505transplant said:


> It could be the roller or clips.. Happen to me like 3 weeks ago. Rolled it down and wouldn't go up.. I heard the motor but nothing. Turned out to be a roller and clip. They sell em on Ebay for like 12 bucks


Or hit up Mike at Cadillac Connect. Good seller that guy!


----------



## whiteboy954 (Jun 29, 2011)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/3786249775.html


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

505transplant said:


> It could be the roller or clips.. Happen to me like 3 weeks ago. Rolled it down and wouldn't go up.. I heard the motor but nothing. Turned out to be a roller and clip. They sell em on Ebay for like 12 bucks


Ibi think its the damn motor cause I can't hear it


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

big pimpin said:


> I wouldn't have thought it was possible to flange a 44" in a big body or bubble caprice!


i really didnt think so either , thats why i put a 42 in also to keep the lights and handles . 
but f it 44 because i can lol and it came out good


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

brett said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Kingoftha661 (Oct 10, 2011)

BIGSINNER said:


> Were da pictures from da caddy fest. Dose any one got sum. Would love to them.



Heres a couple the wife took


----------



## Kingoftha661 (Oct 10, 2011)

Caddy Love


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

uniques cc cen cal


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

Kingoftha661 said:


> Heres a couple the wife took


nice rides:thumbsup:


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

ILLVILLE said:


> Thanks,
> A cat in Canada owns it now, solo rider who just wanted a nice ride to cruise. Made me feel better that he got it because i think was just as OCD about keeping the car clean as i was


Who has it in Canada and where? It's cleeeaaannnnn


----------



## THE DON QUON (Jul 14, 2011)

Hopefully I be ridn a bigbody soon again....


----------



## THE DON QUON (Jul 14, 2011)

Nice rides up in here btw


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

Blue94cady said:


> uniques cc cen cal


Hey where you get the emblem at homeboy.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

LA COUNTY said:


> Hey where you get the emblem at homeboy.


From a camarada but there on ebay


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

Finally got my $$$$ now time to lift this limo. been looking and found it's the same as a normal Fleetwood but just two doors longer and longer frame. been looking at some shops and still may use them but it doesn't look hard to do. I've done many impalas but never a Fleetwood. been out the game for 11 years. will pay anyone within 100 miles to assist. doing the front then will do the back in two weeks. any pics for engines and undercarriage where I can get a better view in Cylinders ( I want to make the right cut) and pics of Battery racks. I'm going with 2 pump lay in play 6 batteries. and want to keep the smooth ride. It's a limo so I'm not asking for much this time around. will later want to run steel tubing from the pumps and maybe will want a whammy tank. thanks for any help or advice.


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

cobrakarate said:


> Finally got my $$$$ now time to lift this limo. been looking and found it's the same as a normal Fleetwood but just two doors longer and longer frame. been looking at some shops and still may use them but it doesn't look hard to do. I've done many impalas but never a Fleetwood. been out the game for 11 years. will pay anyone within 100 miles to assist. doing the front then will do the back in two weeks. any pics for engines and undercarriage where I can get a better view in Cylinders ( I want to make the right cut) and pics of Battery racks. I'm going with 2 pump lay in play 6 batteries. and want to keep the smooth ride. It's a limo so I'm not asking for much this time around. will later want to run steel tubing from the pumps and maybe will want a whammy tank. thanks for any help or advice.


 your going to have to remove the ac set up for the limo since it's located in the trunk where you cylinders will go . whats the coach builder ? it's going to look good


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

TTT for the BIG BODY CADDY


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

MR.GM84 said:


> your going to have to remove the ac set up for the limo since it's located in the trunk where you cylinders will go . whats the coach builder ? it's going to look good


pm me homie we got some cool talkin to do. holla.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

brett said:


> i really didnt think so either , thats why i put a 42 in also to keep the lights and handles .
> but f it 44 because i can lol and it came out good


Well now we know! :thumbsup:


----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

TTT


----------



## TxTone (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

[h=5]Picked up this 95 today. Its pretty clean. It has tan interior so if you need anything post up what you need. There is no motor or trans. Here is a list of what is not available...rear window, skirts, both rear chrome rocker panels, plastic around the steering wheel, upper A arms, passenger side chrome rocker in front of the wheel, & trunk pull down. This could change anytime. Let me know if you need anything. I plan to part this car out down to the frame.[/h]


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

ENVIUS said:


> *Picked up this 95 today. Its pretty clean. It has tan interior so if you need anything post up what you need. There is no motor or trans. Here is a list of what is not available...rear window, skirts, both rear chrome rocker panels, plastic around the steering wheel, upper A arms, passenger side chrome rocker in front of the wheel, & trunk pull down. This could change anytime. Let me know if you need anything. I plan to part this car out down to the frame.*


Do you have the right and left front impact strips and the rear impact strips in clean condition? If so PM how much you want for them shipped to 79924, please.


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

Is there a fuse for the window motors one won't roll up


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

Blue94cady said:


> From a camarada but there on ebay


 Thanks.


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

ROBLEDO said:


> View attachment 651333


:thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

TRAFFIC-LAC said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: still looking good


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

Which of these fuses control the front Windows


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

crucialjp said:


> From Miami to Tallahasse did 55 - 65mph took about 10 hours. Just take it slow and don't rush.


I thought you should not tow a car in the forward facing position. That it has to face backwards. Is that true? Or just a myth?


----------



## kreeperz (Dec 20, 2002)

Pickin up this 96 fleetwood on friday....Gonna grind the front calipers down and drop it on 13's. QUESTION!!!! WILL THE 13X7'S RUB IN THE BACK OR DO I NEED 13X6 OR 13X5.5'S???? would rather stay will the 13x7's if possible with some cutting and grinding.


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

ROBLEDO said:


> View attachment 651336


nice color combo:thumbsup:


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS (Jan 5, 2009)

this my caddy that im building doing all the work myself been doing for about a year


----------



## LaCdOuT (Aug 1, 2004)

quick question homies..how do i go about painting my (silver) trims? do i get the color codes for my vehicle then spray it on or should i take the trims off and spray em? would spray paint from home depot work if the colors is very close? thanks in advance


----------



## lowriderordie (May 31, 2013)

*93 fleetwood*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

Yogi said:


> Is there a fuse for the window motors one won't roll up


my driver window wont roll down lol et me know what u come up with


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

if it's off track it's the window regulator clips that broke because of age I sell those for 5.00 each but if the regulator isn't moving it might be the motor if you have any questions please call me 714-371-5654 the Cadillac Connect


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

is there a way to test the motor before ttaking out to be sure?


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

i think the starter went out on my fleetwood. it will crank up easy one day and two days later nothing. heard it takes 4 hrs at a shop to get to the starter so this will cost me.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

IT TOOK ME UNDER A HOUR TO CHANGE MY STARTER,4 HOURS LOL THEY TRYING TO GET THAT LABOR MONEY,


----------



## 94Fleet (Nov 30, 2012)

Is it a bitch to change the fuel injectors on a 94 fleetwood..


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

ROBLEDO said:


> :thumbsup: still looking good


THANKS!:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

94Fleet said:


> Is it a bitch to change the fuel injectors on a 94 fleetwood..


NOT REALLY, BUT IF FIRST TIME IT MITE BE?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

BUT BEFORE YOU CHANGE THEM,I KNOW THER HIGH AS HELL IF YOU BOUGHT A WHOLE NEW SET OF 8 INJECTORS,TEST THEM OUT TO SEE IF THEY SPRAY ALL THE SAME,ILL TRY TO SEE IF I CAN FIND THE LINK ON HOW TO DO IT,I HAD THOUGHT I NEEDED TO REPLACE MINE BUT THEY ENDED UP ALL BEING OK


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

cobrakarate said:


> i think the starter went out on my fleetwood. it will crank up easy one day and two days later nothing. heard it takes 4 hrs at a shop to get to the starter so this will cost me.


 :nicoderm:Hey homie you can change it yourself shit 4 hrs in a shop while there drinking Coronas :nono:.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

LA COUNTY said:


> :nicoderm:Hey homie you can change it yourself shit 4 hrs in a shop while there drinking Coronas :nono:.


x2


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

cobrakarate said:


> i think the starter went out on my fleetwood. it will crank up easy one day and two days later nothing. heard it takes 4 hrs at a shop to get to the starter so this will cost me.


 anyone should be able to change a starter in one of these if not you shouldn't be into cars.


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

brett said:


> anyone should be able to change a starter in one of these if not you shouldn't be into cars.



X 2


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

64 CRAWLING said:


> IT TOOK ME UNDER A HOUR TO CHANGE MY STARTER,4 HOURS LOL THEY TRYING TO GET THAT LABOR MONEY,


pm me big homie. -- is there a chance it's the ignition


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

cobrakarate said:


> i think the starter went out on my fleetwood. it will crank up easy one day and two days later nothing. heard it takes 4 hrs at a shop to get to the starter so this will cost me.


It takes less then 7 min. I can do it befor i finish a ciggarette


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

MR.GM84 said:


> if it's off track it's the window regulator clips that broke because of age I sell those for 5.00 each but if the regulator isn't moving it might be the motor if you have any questions please call me 714-371-5654 the Cadillac Connect


How much for a new motor


----------



## DM83CS (Apr 17, 2009)

MR.GM84 said:


> if it's off track it's the window regulator clips that broke because of age I sell those for 5.00 each but if the regulator isn't moving it might be the motor if you have any questions please call me 714-371-5654 the Cadillac Connect


What up homie I have the same problem on my caddy when I try to.roll it up it starts to go up but gets half way it stops I don't know if it can be the motor or the clips u are talking about wanted to see if u had an idea before I start taking it apart thanks in advance


----------



## 94Fleet (Nov 30, 2012)

64 CRAWLING said:


> BUT BEFORE YOU CHANGE THEM,I KNOW THER HIGH AS HELL IF YOU BOUGHT A WHOLE NEW SET OF 8 INJECTORS,TEST THEM OUT TO SEE IF THEY SPRAY ALL THE SAME,ILL TRY TO SEE IF I CAN FIND THE LINK ON HOW TO DO IT,I HAD THOUGHT I NEEDED TO REPLACE MINE BUT THEY ENDED UP ALL BEING OK


Yea i havent checks to see wich ones are wrong on it tho how do you do that??its cus the smog wouldnt pass cus it was gettn to much gas to the exhaust ..changed spark plugs n nothing so they told me that might be the problems so tryna see how to change the injectors..


----------



## mcm64 (Jan 30, 2011)

94Fleet said:


> Yea i havent checks to see wich ones are wrong on it tho how do you do that??its cus the smog wouldnt pass cus it was gettn to much gas to the exhaust ..changed spark plugs n nothing so they told me that might be the problems so tryna see how to change the injectors..


did the shop u had it at say u had a over fueling problem ? Cause if so u need a shop that really knows how to use a scan tool and do Diagnostics it can be as simple as cleaning mass air flow sensor, reading values of o2 sensor , making sure coolant temp sensor is working so computer is going into close loop, and checking injector pulse on each cylinder all these will make car run rich .would not just change injectors can get exspensive for a guess


----------



## 94Fleet (Nov 30, 2012)

No not really it was just a word to mouth mechanic that told me it might be the injectors..cus on the temp dash it shows code 15 wich has something to do with the coolant n another code for the o2 sensor so hopefully it aint norhing to big..


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

cobrakarate said:


> i think the starter went out on my fleetwood. it will crank up easy one day and two days later nothing. heard it takes 4 hrs at a shop to get to the starter so this will cost me.


Have them check ignition module it could be that


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

What happened to posting pics?just saying!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

GET THE POSTIN THEN


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:h5: Yea what he said! :chuck:


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

94 just getting started


----------



## kinggabe6 (Jun 28, 2010)

*96 lincoln lights on a big body*

ive always wanted to see some one try and put the 1996 lincoln euro head lights on a 1996 fleetwood ,im sure it will be some work but someone need to try it before i go out and buy one to hook up myself


----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

kinggabe6 said:


> ive always wanted to see some one try and put the 1996 lincoln euro head lights on a 1996 fleetwood ,im sure it will be some work but someone need to try it before i go out and buy one to hook up myself


Why would anybody in their right mind want to put ford parts on a CADILLAC FLEETWOOD? :facepalm::thumbsdown::twak::machinegun:


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

Ok good news i think. Took car to midas. Starter good alternator good. Battery good. Car starts every time they try it. If it starts over and over then clicks for two days im Thinking ignition or something.


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS (Jan 5, 2009)

dash i painted for my caddy


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Big Juan said:


> Why would anybody in their right mind want to put ford parts on a CADILLAC FLEETWOOD? :facepalm::thumbsdown::twak::machinegun:


:yes::roflmao:


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

LOVEDEMCADDYS said:


> View attachment 654101
> View attachment 654102
> View attachment 654103
> dash i painted for my caddy



Looks really good:thumbsup:


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

thank you layitlow. got under the car and after just a hr got the bolts loose and fixed my starter. WAY easier than I thought it would be. mostly after Midas said it would be a 6 hr job. car cranked easy now more money for me to get back on schedule for juice and ridin. hey to the homie that said if i couldn't fix this I shouldn't be into cars. well it's good to be back.


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

Big Juan said:


> Why would anybody in their right mind want to put ford parts on a CADILLAC FLEETWOOD? :facepalm::thumbsdown::twak::machinegun:


 :thumbsup:X94


----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

LA COUNTY said:


> :thumbsup:X94


:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

cobrakarate said:


> thank you layitlow. got under the car and after just a hr got the bolts loose and fixed my starter. WAY easier than I thought it would be. mostly after Midas said it would be a 6 hr job. car cranked easy now more money for me to get back on schedule for juice and ridin. hey to the homie that said if i couldn't fix this I shouldn't be into cars. well it's good to be back.


:h5:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Big Juan said:


> Why would anybody in their right mind want to put ford parts on a CADILLAC FLEETWOOD? :facepalm::thumbsdown::twak::machinegun:


x95


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

LA COUNTY said:


> View attachment 655566


:thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

TTT


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:shocked:


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

At a Uso picnic yesterday


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

LA COUNTY said:


> View attachment 655572


i have one exactly like that in my driveway


----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Yogi said:


> At a Uso picnic yesterday



what kind of tires are those?


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Look like tiger paws


----------



## crazzyd77 (Jun 11, 2013)

Yogi said:


> At a Uso picnic yesterday


Nice!!


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

ENVIUS said:


> what kind of tires are those?


Tiger paws


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

What's up.. I am looking for the rubber seal that goes around the E&G grill anybody where I can get it thanks


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

Does anyone know how to swap out the drivers window motor? It's held on by rivets not sure which ones need to be drilled out. Thanks


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

GRAPEVINE said:


> i have one exactly like that in my driveway


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriderordie (May 31, 2013)

*93 fleetwood - the missing chrome has been replaced*


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

"BOSSLIFE"2013:drama:


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

LA COUNTY said:


> :thumbsup:



:tears:


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

"BOSSLIFE"2013


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

since the hankook tires are discontinued, what other tires do y'all homies use? thanks.


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

LowSupreme84 said:


> since the hankook tires are discontinued, what other tires do y'all homies use? thanks.


thats what im wondering.... anyone know if those Tiger Paw tires are older or are they a new brand?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

LowSupreme84 said:


> since the hankook tires are discontinued, what other tires do y'all homies use? thanks.


better grab some premium sportways from the pinned topic in wheel section. Hankook did this about 5 years ago then brought the tire back, maybe it will come back


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

ENVIUS said:


> thats what im wondering.... anyone know if those Tiger Paw tires are older or are they a new brand?


I bought the Tiger Paws and rode hard all summer. Check http://www.tirebuyer.com/tires/unir...bpQ&siteID=je6NUbpObpQ-.Jjve3NurUVFYr3LKnDiow

This is where I copped mine and I had mine in two days.


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

GRAPEVINE said:


> :tears:


 Don't worry homie the cheladas will make it go away :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


>


Nice lac!!!!!


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:nicoderm:"BAD ASS":nicoderm:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

any one have any idea how to put the vinyl trim piece back on? mine got snagged on someones clothes and get ripped off. so half of it on and the other half is hanging. joys of it being a daily 

any ways, im not sure if i need clips or what. cant figure out why i cant get it back on. thanks


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


>


ANOTHER TOPO CREATION??? LOL


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


>


topo doing shorter wheel base conversions now?


----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

May be willing to trade my 59 Kingswood wagon OG 348 big block car with 25xxx original miles for a bad ass 95-96 Big Body. PM me for more details if your interested with pocs and info please....


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Elite64 said:


>


:worship:


----------



## cheechaz87 (Nov 11, 2009)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


>


thats a real nice grill man


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

Elite64 said:


>


 :thumbsup: Always looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood (Apr 11, 2009)

Need help taking off the front door. Fastest way?


----------



## lowriderordie (May 31, 2013)




----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

Elite64 said:


>


Clean ass lac :thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Thats dope ride


lowriderordie said:


>


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TTt


----------



## Alex4434 (Jun 24, 2013)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/369086-finest-latinas.html#post16749551


----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

sick_AZ_fleetwood said:


> Need help taking off the front door. Fastest way?


Unscrewing it


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/369413-1993-fleetwood-sale.html#top


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> Unscrewing it


Lol


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

ttt,


----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

my cae this pasr weekend at a show Imperials thru.


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

-JUICY 93- said:


> View attachment 666171
> my cae this pasr weekend at a show Imperials thru.



Damm homie that's nice. U don't have anymore pics of ur engine bay under carriage trunk and interior thanks.


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

ttt


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

its almost back to normal..just have to paint the new fiberglassed rear deck and put it in...everything else is done for now...rear suspension is all powdercoated now....going to get the gas tank painted white next


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

ENVIUS said:


> its almost back to normal..just have to paint the new fiberglassed rear deck and put it in...everything else is done for now...rear suspension is all powdercoated now....going to get the gas tank painted white next


:thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:nicoderm: Piks piks piks :nicoderm:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*:wow: That was way too close to that clean ass Caddy:nono:
*


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

ENVIUS said:


> its almost back to normal..just have to paint the new fiberglassed rear deck and put it in...everything else is done for now...rear suspension is all powdercoated now....going to get the gas tank painted white next


*Good to see you got it all put back together... *:thumbsup:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-vehicle-parts-classifieds/369721-95-bigbody-parts-lots-sale.html


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

Not a big body but a 1979 Caddie convert here in Denver for sale. $3500

http://denver.craigslist.org/bar/3893450771.html


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

MONEY-MAKER said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowriderordie (May 31, 2013)




----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...70323-bigbody-93-96-rockers.html#post16783327


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

hehehehehe,rudy,lol,:run::wow:hno::drama:


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

Lookin good ENVIUS


----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood (Apr 11, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood (Apr 11, 2009)

Any big body pics from Torres show?????


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

MONEY-MAKER said:


>


:wow:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Heres a couple pics i got frm the torres show


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## Gold86 (Sep 1, 2009)

Is there any way to convert a '94 fleetwood side mirrors to 95/96 side mirrors?


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Gold86 said:


> Is there any way to convert a '94 fleetwood side mirrors to 95/96 side mirrors?


Change the doors is the easiest way


----------



## JROLL (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## coconut219 (Jan 18, 2013)

FOR SALE IN HAMMOND, IN
94 FLEETWOOD...3 PUMP, 6 NEW BATTS. STRESS POINT REINFORCED..UPPERS N LOWERS EXTENDED N WRAPPED...RUNS N DRIVES LIKE A CHAMP IF INTRESTED PM ME


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> Change the doors is the easiest way


 I don't agree


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

brett said:


> I don't agree


you can shave your door handles and change your mirrors along with the triangle piece that the mirror mounts to. The lower belt moulding is different along with the upper window moulding plus you still have to make holes to mount the mirrors. It might be cheaper to buy complete doors then dealing with all that headache just my two cents


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

just baught this bad bitch 30 minutes ago


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

Have a no start issue on my 94 lt1 after my converters clogged up I cleared them out, it died on me the converters were red hot.
Hollowed them out now just turns over no fire seems like getting no spark? Fuel pump and optispark replaced recently.
Anyone have any ideas thank you please


----------



## BIG_FIRME_OG (Jan 18, 2005)

Try your ign coil


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

brett said:


> Have a no start issue on my 94 lt1 after my converters clogged up I cleared them out, it died on me the converters were red hot.
> Hollowed them out now just turns over no fire seems like getting no spark? Fuel pump and optispark replaced recently.
> Anyone have any ideas thank you please


Check codes. Also there's a long video on youtube put out by gm I think that exlains the optispark system and troubleshooting examples. It will walk you through how to use your voltmeter to test the coil, ignition module and opti. I think its otherwise known as abits system or something like that. Its helped me diagnose what's wrong.


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

MR.GM84 said:


> you can shave your door handles and change your mirrors along with the triangle piece that the mirror mounts to. The lower belt moulding is different along with the upper window moulding plus you still have to make holes to mount the mirrors. It might be cheaper to buy complete doors then dealing with all that headache just my two cents


:yes:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

CoupeDTS said:


> Check codes. Also there's a long video on youtube put out by gm I think that exlains the optispark system and troubleshooting examples. It will walk you through how to use your voltmeter to test the coil, ignition module and opti. I think its otherwise known as abits system or something like that. Its helped me diagnose what's wrong.


Cool ill check that out thnx


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood (Apr 11, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## lowriderboy00000 (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## one87LS (Mar 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

clean


Glideinlowcarclub said:


>


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood (Apr 11, 2009)

LA COUNTY said:


> View attachment 675322


Clean!!!


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

How about this one ? uffin:


----------



## charlies85cutti (Mar 22, 2010)

MONEY-MAKER said:


>


What length cylinders do you have in the front and the back? I like how that locks up


----------



## E-Man (May 14, 2008)

LA COUNTY said:


> View attachment 675633
> How about this one ? uffin:


By far my Favorite:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:werd: Gots to love them 2 door Fleetwoods too :thumbsup:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Do 93s come with r12 or r134a


----------



## Gold86 (Sep 1, 2009)

playboi13 said:


> Do 93s come with r12 or r134a


93 fleetwoods came with r12.


----------



## E-Man (May 14, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:happysad:


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood (Apr 11, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:worship:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

ttt


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup:






:thumbsup:


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

LA COUNTY said:


> :worship:
> View attachment 677786


:fool2:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

LA COUNTY said:


> :thumbsup:
> View attachment 678651
> :thumbsup:


last summer at Imperials show in hawaiian gardens.


----------



## BlackDawg (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

ROBLEDO said:


> last summer at Imperials show in hawaiian gardens.


 :thumbsup:






:thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thinking about selling...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> Thinking about selling...


Love the paint :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> Love the paint :thumbsup:


 Thank you.


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> esta chingon cuanto for d Caddy ?


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:h5:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

LA COUNTY said:


> View attachment 679573
> :h5:


Thanks bro, Im asking 17.5k


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Gold86 said:


> 93 fleetwoods came with r12.


thank you.. when this summer hit, I went to turn AC on and no cold air... I guess I have to convert it.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

where can I purchase the clips for holding on the chrome quarter panels


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> Thinking about selling...


sweet ride:thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> Thanks bro, Im asking 17.5k


 :thumbsup: Cool homie good luck with your sale :thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:cheesy: Anybody.have pikz of this one?


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

*My 96 almost ready jus few mo things on the list..







*


----------



## Dawg752 (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

playboi13 said:


> where can I purchase the clips for holding on the chrome quarter panels


Look in vehicle parts classified couple guys have a few parts cars


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Qvo jalisco r u going to fresno way


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

LA COUNTY said:


> View attachment 681076
> :cheesy: Anybody.have pikz of this one?


hey thats my old cadi see if i can post up more pics homie


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

Go for it Bigbody96 :thumbsup:.


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

Blue94cady said:


> Qvo jalisco r u going to fresno way


probably not bro, they got me working this weekend


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## Kendogg (Feb 20, 2012)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=677604&stc=1&d=1375561033


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm having a lil issue with my 1996 caddy Fleetwood. I'm hoping any of you guys can give me any advice. It shifts clean from first gear to second gear and third gear but once its gonna go into 4th gear ( 36-38 mph ) the gas pedal kicks out, the car loses power, and I step on the gas but the car gets no response. Has anyone ever had that problem? If so, what was the problem and what did you have to do to fix it???


----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

2nd place semi custom luxry at fresno LRM show yesterday


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> 2nd place semi custom luxry at fresno LRM show yesterday


Nice big dog i got 1st semi custon lux with the blue cady u were looking good out there


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Blue94cady said:


> Nice big dog i got 1st semi custon lux with the blue cady u were looking good out there


:thumbsup:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Blue94cady said:


> Nice big dog i got 1st semi custon lux with the blue cady u were looking good out there


Thanks bro congrats on 1st place


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> Thanks bro congrats on 1st place


Thanks bro


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Almost ready 
T T T


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Congratz to both caddys at Fresno show
Both cars looked good


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

ricks-94 caddy said:


> Congratz to both caddys at Fresno show
> Both cars looked good


Thanks compa ur cady is looking good to like the new interior


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Blue94cady said:


> Thanks compa ur cady is looking good to like the new interior


Mine is getting a make over bro but u might b thinking of my compas 82fleet


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

ricks-94 caddy said:


> Mine is getting a make over bro but u might b thinking of my compas 82fleet


So the blue cady that california did is not ur big body ?


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Blue94cady said:


> So the blue cady that california did is not ur big body ?


No bro not that caddy


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

This is mine
http://
http://


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Orale some one told me u got new top and california interior maybe not u nice cady


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks but 
No bro top is the same did get upgrades but not by California. My brother is taking his regal there


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

ricks-94 caddy said:


> Thanks but
> No bro top is the same did get upgrades but not by California. My brother is taking his regal there


Nice the gold regal that one is clean


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Blue94cady said:


> Nice the gold regal that one is clean


Thanks ya he's gng there. My compa with the 82 fleet is the one who did his top & inside but not by California. Well I'm sure I'll c you at future shows bro


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

ricks-94 caddy said:


> Thanks ya he's gng there. My compa with the 82 fleet is the one who did his top & inside but not by California. Well I'm sure I'll c you at future shows bro


Simon cant wait to see ur car out it is a badass cady compa


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

GREAT WHITE said:


>



Badass cady thats a sexy MF still dont see how i got 1st semi custom and my boy alex mild his is way beter the my cady dont now how lowrider judges think lol badass congrats


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

Blue94cady said:


> Badass cady thats a sexy MF still dont see how i got 1st semi custom and my boy alex mild his is way beter the my cady dont now how lowrider judges think lol badass congrats


. He wasnt showing his engine nor set up but it will be ready by Vegas..


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

GREAT WHITE said:


>


Damm that's nice homie looking real good what u have 14 in the back nice lock up. U have any engine and trunk pics? Thanks


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

ttt


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

Centillac said:


> Damm that's nice homie looking real good what u have 14 in the back nice lock up. U have any engine and trunk pics? Thanks


It belongs to a homey in the club.. He's still working on the engine and trunk right now but will be done by Vegas. Not sure what he has in the rear but ill post more pics of it later tonight


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

ricks-94 caddy said:


> This is mine
> http://
> http://


Yup that a nice fleetwood to


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

BigLos said:


> I'm having a lil issue with my 1996 caddy Fleetwood. I'm hoping any of you guys can give me any advice. It shifts clean from first gear to second gear and third gear but once its gonna go into 4th gear ( 36-38 mph ) the gas pedal kicks out, the car loses power, and I step on the gas but the car gets no response. Has anyone ever had that problem? If so, what was the problem and what did you have to do to fix it???


 almost sounds like something with the traction control


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Those luxurious cadis badass to:thumbsup:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## lincolntowncar (Dec 23, 2008)

All Gold 22" Spokes I have 245-30-22 I wanna lower the car how much can I go ?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Has anybody put the lil qtr window like the 91 flleetwod de elegance if so can anybody post sum pics up tks


----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

GREAT WHITE said:


>


If anybody has more pics of this Fleetwood, please post them up. :thumbsup::worship:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

GREAT WHITE said:


>


 Bad ass!!:thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

GREAT WHITE said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

ricks-94 caddy said:


> This is mine
> http://[IMG]http://i137.photobucket...-1B9706A14049-4809-0000066B471328C5.jpg[/IMG]
> http://[IMG]http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q201/ricks-94/cc43b295.jpg[/IMG]


 Always liked this Big Body!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


>


 Clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> Bad ass!!:thumbsup:


HERES SOME MORE


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## lilandagi (Feb 9, 2004)

This Caddy is sick. 


GREAT WHITE said:


>


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

Jw homies, Im one picky mofo, and I was wondering what do y'all use to clean ur interior and soft top?. I have been using armor all for a while now but thinking of changing to Mothers or Meguires? 

Thanks..


----------



## Royal Legacy (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm planning on getting my a arms 2" extended and boxed in. I love the bully lock up on these caddies and I'm just wondering if do y'all homies think 2" is too much??

Any pics of caddies with 2" ext.?


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

Wrecked my caprice last weekend wanna throw some 13s chinas on my 94 fleet for a picnic !!any mods needed


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

Grind your break calipers or use spacers for the front n the back gonna have to cut of the tabs on the skirts if it's juiced if stock it shouldn't grinduffin: or try them on first you might get luckyuffin:


----------



## Royal Legacy (Apr 5, 2010)

LA COUNTY said:


> View attachment 686332
> Grind your break calipers or use spacers for the front n the back gonna have to cut of the tabs on the skirts if it's juiced if stock it shouldn't grinduffin: or try them on first you might get luckyuffin:


Is this 2" ext ? Any better pics


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

LA COUNTY said:


> View attachment 686332
> Grind your break calipers or use spacers for the front n the back gonna have to cut of the tabs on the skirts if it's juiced if stock it shouldn't grinduffin: or try them on first you might get luckyuffin:


Thanks bro !!!!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

ricks-94 caddy said:


> This is mine
> http://[IMG]http://i137.photobucket...-1B9706A14049-4809-0000066B471328C5.jpg[/IMG]
> http://[IMG]http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q201/ricks-94/cc43b295.jpg[/IMG]


:thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

Royal Legacy said:


> Is this 2" ext ? Any better pics


 I believe it is gonna try n find some good ones .


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

mr1987 said:


> Thanks bro !!!!


 No problem mr.1987 :thumbsup:


----------



## Royal Legacy (Apr 5, 2010)

LA COUNTY said:


> I believe it is gonna try n find some good ones .


Thanks man gonna drop my lac of this Friday to get it done still debating on a 2" or 1 1/2" either way they gonna be boxed in


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

TTT 4 DA BIGG BODIES


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

Royal Legacy said:


> Is this 2" ext ? Any better pics


my boy did a belly split on it on top pf extending the arms not sure how much they split it, the belly split ...


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## sapphire (Aug 27, 2013)

How do i post pics


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

sapphire said:


> How do i post pics


get a photobucket acc or a tinypic acc.


----------



## sapphire (Aug 27, 2013)

So u cant jus pick from ur phone pics, im new, tryin to figure this out


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

sapphire said:


> So u cant jus pick from ur phone pics, im new, tryin to figure this out


 i think you still need an account for photo uploading


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

LA COUNTY said:


> No problem mr.1987 :thumbsup:
> View attachment 686607


Got extended a arms on my wrecked caprice will they work on the lac


----------



## lincolntowncar (Dec 23, 2008)

How low can I go on 22s?? Also what's the best way to gold my stock grille??


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

Royal Legacy said:


> Thanks man gonna drop my lac of this Friday to get it done still debating on a 2" or 1 1/2" either way they gonna be boxed in


 "GRAY GOOSE" 2 in. on the a-arms n a 2 in. split belly.


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

Post pikz Royal Legacy when your ride is juiced


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

Another one I don't have the 411 on this one.


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

mr1987 said:


> Got extended a arms on my wrecked caprice will they work on the lac


 Not sure might fit is it a 90s caprice?


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

LA COUNTY said:


> Not sure might fit is it a 90s caprice?


Naw 87 box


----------



## Royal Legacy (Apr 5, 2010)

LA COUNTY said:


> "GRAY GOOSE" 2 in. on the a-arms n a 2 in. split belly.
> View attachment 689201


That's what' I'm talkin about! Lol I ain't going with the split belly just the arms but ill have pictures later on this week I just dropped it off yesterday


----------



## caprice69 (May 20, 2008)

Just came up on a 94!!! Any suggestions guys? 1st time having a ride I need to smog, so I'm a lil nerves!! It runs good just needs a tune up, I'm slap sum 13 inch roadsters and bag it yes bag it. It's going to b my daily driver.. Plans r for a clean street ride!! Il post pics soon my phone is being gay my bad


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

mr1987 said:


> Naw 87 box


 Dam homie I think there might be a difference. Why don't u measure them n compare them :biggrin:. ^^^!Hahahaaaaa my phone is been gay !LOL!^^^


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

LA COUNTY said:


> "GRAY GOOSE" 2 in. on the a-arms n a 2 in. split belly.
> View attachment 689201


 DAM!!!


----------



## Johnny 64 (Mar 4, 2011)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> DAM!!!


 
Gray goose is no joke


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> DAM!!!





Johnny 64 said:


> Gray goose is no joke


that lock up has gotten it impounded before......


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

GRAPEVINE said:


> that lock up has gotten it impounded before......


 Dam! that's Crazy! :thumbsup:


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> Dam! that's Crazy! :thumbsup:


vegas cops dont play games i guess


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

LA COUNTY said:


> Dam homie I think there might be a difference. Why don't u measure them n compare them :biggrin:. ^^^!Hahahaaaaa my phone is been gay !LOL!^^^


Will do homie just didn't know if it's been done


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:naughty: . Dam vegas cops :finger: shouldn't be hating on (Graygoose). Orale Mr. 1987 :thumbsup: give us the 411.


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

LA COUNTY said:


> View attachment 695529
> :naughty: . Dam vegas cops :finger: shouldn't be hating on (Graygoose). Orale Mr. 1987 :thumbsup: give us the 411.


Most definately will


----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)

:h5:


RAGHOUSE75 said:


>


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

LA COUNTY said:


> View attachment 695529
> :naughty: . Dam vegas cops :finger: shouldn't be hating on (Graygoose). Orale Mr. 1987 :thumbsup: give us the 411.


 Love that pic


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

LA COUNTY said:


> View attachment 696826


Speedys caddy is clowning ..


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

ricks-94 caddy said:


> Love that pic


 Oh yea:h5:. Post some pikz of your Caddy porfavor.


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:yes:


----------



## whiteboy954 (Jun 29, 2011)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tm6Me2Ggte8

For sale 4,500 obo


----------



## Royal Legacy (Apr 5, 2010)

Has anyone ever put spindles from a astro van for a higher lock up??


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

GRAPEVINE said:


> that lock up has gotten it impounded before......


I thank 2 years ago when I was cursing the strip, I seen GreyGoose get impounded. He got it out in time for our picnic. Lol


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Does anyone know if a fleetwood looks normal with the soft top off?

Will it have any indentation that is used to hold on to the rag top crap?

Or just the holds behind the window? Once it's off


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

Depends how well you get the glue and shit off... I have seen a few that look like crap and a few that look like they came that way..


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

Took mine off just got to fill holes


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

Got a complete set of head lights trims for 80$ plus shipping 
They are in perfect condition


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

505transplant said:


> Depends how well you get the glue and shit off... I have seen a few that look like crap and a few that look like they came that way..


Well im gonna paint it so im griding everything off.


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## whiteboy954 (Jun 29, 2011)

For sale 4,500 obo located in Florida. 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tm6Me2Ggte8


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

Selling my 94 Fleetwood. Located near Sacramento. Check out the Craigslsit ad or PM me for details. Thanks.

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/4031533625.html


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## 90lowrider (Jul 27, 2012)

My cadi


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## 90lowrider (Jul 27, 2012)

Buenos traseros


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

Anyone put supremes on one of these yet?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

got a set of front bumper moldings for sale,100 shipped


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

90lowrider said:


> My cadi


 :nicoderm:Estan chingones homeboy :thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey money maker where did u get your plastic engine parts chromed? :drama:[/QUOTE]


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## 90lowrider (Jul 27, 2012)

LA COUNTY said:


> :nicoderm:Estan chingones homeboy :thumbsup:


Gracias carnal


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

Both Cadillacs are beautiful, is there any way that you can upload some pics of the 90's Fleetwood, please?


90lowrider said:


> My cadi


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

90lowrider said:


> Gracias carnal


 No problem :thumbsup: mas fotos porfavor .


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:worship:






:thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## 90lowrider (Jul 27, 2012)

LA COUNTY said:


> View attachment 717370


Chingon ....


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

What about this one :cheesy:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:worship:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:shocked:


----------



## caprice69 (May 20, 2008)

Wats craccing fellas!!! Got a quick question for every one !!! I'm trying to fix my window regulators, and I found 4 of the rollers broken. Does any one have some of does gay ass plastick rollers for sale??? And any tips for installing them mofos with out breaking them??? Any help is appreciated tanx


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

2300$

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/4031533625.html


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

LA COUNTY said:


> "GRAY GOOSE" 2 in. on the a-arms n a 2 in. split belly.
> View attachment 689201


good looking, I went thru tires a lot lol


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

GREY GOOSE 96 said:


> good looking, I went thru tires a lot lol


 :thumbsup: Hey homie does it still look the same or did you change it up?


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

caprice69 said:


> Wats craccing fellas!!! Got a quick question for every one !!! I'm trying to fix my window regulators, and I found 4 of the rollers broken. Does any one have some of does gay ass plastick rollers for sale??? And any tips for installing them mofos with out breaking them??? Any help is appreciated tanx















Give Mike a call he gots what you need :yes:.


----------



## Royal Legacy (Apr 5, 2010)

GREY GOOSE 96 said:


> good looking, I went thru tires a lot lol


post pictures homie!! :thumbsup: is it 4" all together?


----------



## caprice69 (May 20, 2008)

LA COUNTY said:


> View attachment 719929
> View attachment 719937
> Give Mike a call he gots what you need :yes:.


Already spoke to da man!!! Good looking


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

LA COUNTY said:


> Hey money maker where did u get your plastic engine parts chromed? :drama:


[/QUOTE]

*I had them Spectra Chromed at a shop here in Albuquerque NM.. Let me know if you want more info *


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

whos fleetwood is here in Macklemore's White Wall music video that just came out

its at 1:04

8PLifPUI


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

LA COUNTY said:


> View attachment 719929
> View attachment 719937
> Give Mike a call he gots what you need :yes:.


I found a fleetwood at pick and pull and snatched the plastic retainers off of there cause I need some too, but if that doesn't work I will hit the Homie up.


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

ENVIUS said:


> whos fleetwood is here in Macklemore's White Wall music video that just came out
> 
> its at 1:04
> 
> 8PLifPUI


Heck they posted on LIL to get caddies for video but more and more people just talked lip instead of getting in a video that will show worldwide and getting this lowriding thing back out there. good for whoever chose to do it.


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

*I had them Spectra Chromed at a shop here in Albuquerque NM.. Let me know if you want more info *[/QUOTE] Yea Money-Maker let me know. Have you had any problems with the chrome?






""


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

cobrakarate said:


> Heck they posted on LIL to get caddies for video but more and more people just talked lip instead of getting in a video that will show worldwide and getting this lowriding thing back out there. good for whoever chose to do it.


really? wow what fucktards lol who wouldnt want their car in a music video that will be watched by millions....lol.....it would be more exposure than LRM...dam lol


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

anyone wanting some custom parts for their fleetwood need to check here 

http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_fro...rvette-stainless&_nkw=cadillac&_ipg=200&rt=nc

I ordered several of these parts from this guy and they are top notch.


----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

TTT


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

ENVIUS said:


> really? wow what fucktards lol who wouldnt want their car in a music video that will be watched by millions....lol.....it would be more exposure than LRM...dam lol


lol


----------



## sapphire (Aug 27, 2013)

How do i post pics, im new on lil


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

crucialjp said:


> I found a fleetwood at pick and pull and snatched the plastic retainers off of there cause I need some too, but if that doesn't work I will hit the Homie up.





caprice69 said:


> Already spoke to da man!!! Good looking


 :thumbsup:






yup yup:werd:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

sapphire said:


> How do i post pics, im new on lil


 :dunno:






:cheesy: go to the bottom of this page and push on the icon that's on the left of the film reel icon then choose the picture from your computer. That's how I post pikz on «LIL»:sprint:


----------



## lincolntowncar (Dec 23, 2008)

I WANT TO BUY A FULL GOLD PLATED E&G GRILL FOR MY CADDY 1993 ANYONE?


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

follow me on instagram CADILLAC_CONNECT :nicoderm:


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

Elite64 said:


>


CLEAN LAC!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## sapphire (Aug 27, 2013)

Did my pic post


----------



## sapphire (Aug 27, 2013)

LA show


----------



## sapphire (Aug 27, 2013)

Can i upload from my phone, or do i have to b on computer


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

sapphire said:


> LA show


nice ride


----------



## sapphire (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

LA COUNTY said:


> *I had them Spectra Chromed at a shop here in Albuquerque NM.. Let me know if you want more info *


 Yea Money-Maker let me know. Have you had any problems with the chrome? ""[/QUOTE]

*I just got them done last month and i haven't had a problem so far. They seal it once its chromed. 
Check out the link to the main site *http://www.sprayonchrome.com/index2.html


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

ENVIUS said:


> anyone wanting some custom parts for their fleetwood need to check here
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_fro...rvette-stainless&_nkw=cadillac&_ipg=200&rt=nc
> 
> I ordered several of these parts from this guy and they are top notch.


*Thanks for the link Envius...* :thumbsup:


----------



## sapphire (Aug 27, 2013)

LA show


----------



## 90lowrider (Jul 27, 2012)

Nice cadi


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

For sale- 1994 Fleetwood Brougham- $2300. Needs some work but reliable daily driver.

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/4031533625.html


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:around:


MONEY-MAKER said:


> Yea Money-Maker let me know. Have you had any problems with the chrome? ""


*I just got them done last month and i haven't had a problem so far. They seal it once its chromed. 
Check out the link to the main site *http://www.sprayonchrome.com/index2.html
Thanks Money-Maker :thumbsup:






:scrutinize:

[/QUOTE]


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## sapphire (Aug 27, 2013)

Were u get the hood and trunk emblem


----------



## sapphire (Aug 27, 2013)

Nice


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:happysad: That was RAGHOUSE75s Caddy. He probably got them on e-bay.


----------



## JoshBigNewVision (Sep 14, 2013)

my fleetwood being done by my homie juan show status the best in the game....no doubt ....my roof


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

my old caddy
View attachment 740369


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup:^^^ Clean Caddy homie ^^^ :thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:run:


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

LA COUNTY said:


> No problem :thumbsup: mas fotos porfavor .
> View attachment 716218


THAT PICTURE IS BEFORE I RE-DID THE ROOF PATTERNS^^^^^


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

Chingon mr. Jalisco


GRAPEVINE said:


>


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

this lac goes everywhere including to work a few times a week:biggrin:


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: Hey GRAPEVINE ese paint job esta chingon you did it yourself que no :nicoderm: .


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

LA COUNTY said:


> :thumbsup: Hey GRAPEVINE ese paint job esta chingon you did it yourself que no :nicoderm: .


thanks carnal , ! that blue 95 is next if it dont sell:biggrin:


----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

LA COUNTY said:


> :thumbsup:^^^ Clean Caddy homie ^^^ :thumbsup:


thanks homie


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

GRAPEVINE said:


> this lac goes everywhere including to work a few times a week:biggrin:


Ain't nothing better than looking out while at work and seeing your lowrider waiting for a lunch time cruise :thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

GRAPEVINE said:


> thanks carnal , ! that blue 95 is next if it dont sell:biggrin:


 aaahhhhhhh shit:cheesy: can't wait to see that paint job if it don't sell but if it has to go it has to go. Good luck with your sale homeboy :thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

crucialjp said:


> Ain't nothing better than looking out while at work and seeing your lowrider waiting for a lunch time cruise :thumbsup:





jes said:


> thanks homie


 :thumbsup:I agree to that getting to work n leaving in your lowriding Cadillac. :thumbsup:.


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

LA COUNTY said:


> :thumbsup: . Yea I agree to that :thumbsup:


si tuviera la feria seria un 2dr conversion, pero you know how it is with no $$$:tears:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:yes: Yea I know . That's why I'm doing it my self . JK :cheesy:.


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

LA COUNTY said:


> :yes: Yea I know . That's why I'm doing it my self . JK :cheesy:.


:h5:


----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:wave:*Fleetwooooooood Cadillaaaaaaaacs!*


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

ttt


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> Bump


what it do loko


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## boxer239 (Aug 2, 2010)

Can anybody tell me how to take off the rocker panels off of a 1994 brougham?


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

LA COUNTY said:


> View attachment 774105


That is SICK! :thumbsup:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

GRAPEVINE said:


> what it do loko











Wuzup just tryna get a lil more work to the ride so ican roll clean like you homie


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> Wuzup just tryna get a lil more work to the ride so ican roll clean like you homie


Nice homie!!


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanx bro


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

^^^^ :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: ^^^^^


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> Wuzup just tryna get a lil more work to the ride so ican roll clean like you homie


:wow:


----------



## 90lowrider (Jul 27, 2012)

Cadillac


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

:nicoderm:


LA COUNTY said:


> View attachment 782770
> ^^^^ :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: ^^^^^


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## boxer239 (Aug 2, 2010)

Need help with an issue on my 1994 brougham, cluster is acting up doesn't mark the velocity or fuel, Wondering how to fix it or do I have to replace it?


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

boxer239 said:


> Need help with an issue on my 1994 brougham, cluster is acting up doesn't mark the velocity or fuel, Wondering how to fix it or do I have to replace it?



you will have to replace it I have those for sale hit me up 714-371-5654


----------



## boxer239 (Aug 2, 2010)

Cool


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

What are you putting on vinyl top to keep from cracking


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

boxer239 said:


> Can anybody tell me how to take off the rocker panels off of a 1994 brougham?


 Slightly push up on the panel from the bottom to the top n it should come of the tabs then push down.


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

el vis-abuelo approves


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Bis-Abuelo approved of course look at that clean Big Body :yes:


----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

93 BROUGHAM


----------



## boxer239 (Aug 2, 2010)

LA COUNTY said:


> Slightly push up on the panel from the bottom to the top n it should come of the tabs then push down.


Thanks homie had some trouble with them


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

No problem Boxer 239 did u take them of already? :nicoderm:It's lookn cool Jes :thumbsup:


----------



## lincolntowncar (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## lincolntowncar (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## sapphire (Aug 27, 2013)

SAPPHIRE


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

sapphire said:


> SAPPHIRE


 :h5:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

LA COUNTY said:


> View attachment 801794


:worship: stands out


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

LA COUNTY said:


> View attachment 801794


Damm thats nice u have any more pics of this one? What show is this from?


----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

LA COUNTY said:


> :nicoderm:It's lookn cool Jes :thumbsup:


Thanks Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

lilo said:


> :worship: stands out





Centillac said:


> Damm thats nice u have any more pics of this one? What show is this from?


 I know :werd:. I don't n don't know .






No problem:h5: Jes.


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

LA COUNTY said:


> View attachment 801794


liquid assets is a bad moffucka!


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

So when I turn on my heater I only get it coming from under the dash and on defrost not out of the vents. But if I use ac it comes out of the vents. Is this normal I have a 94 fleet brougham.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Lil_Rob00 said:


> So when I turn on my heater I only get it coming from under the dash and on defrost not out of the vents. But if I use ac it comes out of the vents. Is this normal I have a 94 fleet brougham.


yeah, if you want to control which vents it comes out of you need to get the controls from a buick roadmaster. Wont bolt up but you can make a bracket, plugs right in and everything works including diagnostics and outside temperature. You can then tell the heat or a/c to come out the top, front vents or floor or mix.


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Coo thanks for the info.


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

Love that grill. Anybody got info on where to get a grill like that ? I haven't had any luck finding one.


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood (Apr 11, 2009)

We're the super show big body pics at????


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

CoupeDTS said:


> yeah, if you want to control which vents it comes out of you need to get the controls from a buick roadmaster. Wont bolt up but you can make a bracket, plugs right in and everything works including diagnostics and outside temperature. You can then tell the heat or a/c to come out the top, front vents or floor or mix.


 cool info


----------



## customcutlass (Dec 17, 2008)

Any fleetwood with factory sunroofs out there


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

My shit is finally painted uffin:


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

sour diesel said:


> My shit is finally painted uffin:


where them pics of the zebra at mayne


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

GRAPEVINE said:


> where them pics of the zebra at mayne


 :yes::yes: yea what he said:biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

GRAPEVINE said:


> where them pics of the zebra at mayne


MAJESTICS MIAMI


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

GRAPEVINE said:


>



:thumbsup: :sprint:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: Cool Sour Diesel are u going to pattern the fleetwood?


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

Mz Fresh said:


> hey everyone i seen this post a while back but i was wondering is the bolt pattern the same or will i need another steering column
> 
> View attachment 590293


Same


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

sour diesel said:


> MAJESTICS MIAMI


good god almighty!:worship:


----------



## caprice69 (May 20, 2008)

Quick question for all da big body riders!! I'm rolling on 13s and I notice that my ride shakes between 40-50 mph. If I let go of da gas pedal, an then step on agin it goes away.. Any ideas!!! Tanx in advance


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

Does your traction control light come on


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

CoupeDTS said:


> yeah, if you want to control which vents it comes out of you need to get the controls from a buick roadmaster. Wont bolt up but you can make a bracket, plugs right in and everything works including diagnostics and outside temperature. You can then tell the heat or a/c to come out the top, front vents or floor or mix.


Good info. First heard of that here:

http://www.impalassforum.com/vBulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=36


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:cheesy:






:cheesy:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

OGJordan said:


> Good info. First heard of that here:
> 
> http://www.impalassforum.com/vBulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=36


 was just thinking about this the other day,what year roadmaster do I need to get it out of for my 94 fleet.


----------



## Royal Legacy (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey this is not spam. Wego is having an online show on Facebook and EZ with the Two door vert is the the final 4. Cause it's Facebook his competition has a lot if friends. No way in real life their cars could compete. Please go to FB then WEGO tour and look at the pic and vote for number 4. Thanks


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

LA COUNTY said:


> :cheesy:
> View attachment 827745
> :cheesy:


 how many pumps and batteries in the trunk?


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

Looks like 3 pumps n 14 batteries:shocked:


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

LA COUNTY said:


> Looks like 3 pumps n 14 batteries:shocked:


DAMN


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Royal Legacy said:


>


Badass


----------



## 93Caddi (Oct 23, 2013)

i have a quick question ,hopefully i can get some help......93 caddi's oil pressure light went on ,car will start but not stay on ,what can it be???


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

93Caddi said:


> i have a quick question ,hopefully i can get some help......93 caddi's oil pressure light went on ,car will start but not stay on ,what can it be???


Oil pressure sensor, usually by the distributor. Fuel pump won't stay on without a good signal from the oil pressure sensor saying there is good pressure.
Or u have no pressure and ur oil pump is bad. Doubtful


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

picked this up last night


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

Looks cool Jasperfelon anymore pikz of it ?


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

lilo said:


> how many pumps and batteries in the trunk?



Yes it was 3 pumps 14 batts, now its single with 8.... and hits just as hard.


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

bckbmpr84 said:


> Yes it was 3 pumps 14 batts, now its single with 8.... and hits just as hard.


 NICE


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

LA COUNTY said:


> Looks cool Jasperfelon anymore pikz of it ?


thanks,yeah ill try to post some more later on today


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

:naughty:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

bckbmpr84 said:


> Yes it was 3 pumps 14 batts, now its single with 8.... and hits just as hard.


 :thumbsup: Any recent pikz of the Fleetwood n the set-up:happysad:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

JasperFelon said:


> thanks,yeah ill try to post some more later on today


 Cool homie cool:drama:



GRAPEVINE said:


> :naughty:


 :chuck::sprint:


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

LA COUNTY said:


> :thumbsup: Any recent pikz of the Fleetwood n the set-up:happysad:


im adding more music since i drive it so much and doing fiberglass work in the trunk right now so no recent pics of the set-up but here are some pics, maybe a few months old, the hopping one is from last year


----------



## Royal Legacy (Apr 5, 2010)

bckbmpr84 said:


> im adding more music since i drive it so much and doing fiberglass work in the trunk right now so no recent pics of the set-up but here are some pics, maybe a few months old, the hopping one is from last year



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

picked this up monday


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

bckbmpr84 said:


> im adding more music since i drive it so much and doing fiberglass work in the trunk right now so no recent pics of the set-up but here are some pics, maybe a few months old, the hopping one is from last year
> "OMG"


 "OMG" Your Fleetwood is looking good cool pikz:thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:nicoderm:Looks like your ready to cruize homie :thumbsup:







picked this up monday[/QUOTE]


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

LA COUNTY said:


> :nicoderm:Looks like your ready to cruize homie :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Yeah,cars needs nothin,i wanted to put my own touch but its clean as it is


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

bckbmpr84 said:


> im adding more music since i drive it so much and doing fiberglass work in the trunk right now so no recent pics of the set-up but here are some pics, maybe a few months old, the hopping one is from last year


Looking Good  :thumbsup:


JasperFelon said:


> picked this up monday


Congrats :thumbsup: Clean


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

LA COUNTY said:


> View attachment 841730


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

TTT FOR DA BIGG BODIES


----------



## 5leepy417Lowrider (Jun 8, 2010)

anybody have pictures of trunk set ups with subs and panels? need some ideas for my winter project in my caddys trunk


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Yeah,cars needs nothin,i wanted to put my own touch but its clean as it is[/QUOTE]

I know what you mean. I did the same thing; bought one already done, but it's an 82.


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

DELEGATION *559*
http://


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

Dam!! Love that chrome:thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

LA COUNTY said:


> Dam!! Love that chrome:thumbsup:


Thanks bro....can't wait to start showing again finally all done


----------



## customcutlass (Dec 17, 2008)

Traded my baby for another lac n look what happens to her


----------



## JoshBigNewVision (Sep 14, 2013)

NEWVISION


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

customcutlass said:


> Traded my baby for another lac n look what happens to her
> View attachment 843186


Its all good playa, you'll be back n better. Atleast you get to post about it


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

ricks-94 caddy said:


> Thanks bro....can't wait to start showing again finally all done


 :h5: You know the drill homie post up some pikz :thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

customcutlass said:


> Traded my baby for another lac n look what happens to her
> View attachment 843186
> QUOTE] :tears: "Dam" that sucks I hope nobody got hurt. Who smacked into the Fleetwood?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

ricks-94 caddy said:


> DELEGATION *559*
> http://[IMG]http://i137.photobucket...CD-116-0000000A6676C6D1_zps51fc905a.jpg[/IMG]


:thumbsup:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

LA COUNTY said:


> customcutlass said:
> 
> 
> > Traded my baby for another lac n look what happens to her
> ...


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## DM83CS (Apr 17, 2009)

customcutlass said:


> Traded my baby for another lac n look what happens to her
> View attachment 843186


Daaaamn that sucks


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:ninja:"SAY WHAT":ninja:


----------



## Erik78 (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

If anyone can keep an eye out for me, im looking for a center console lid but its the one piece style not the 50/50 like i usually see. thanks.
pm me if anything


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

bckbmpr84 said:


> If anyone can keep an eye out for me, im looking for a center console lid but its the one piece style not the 50/50 like i usually see. thanks.
> pm me if anything


the one without the cupholders? i have one if you have a 50/50 to trade. mine is maroon


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

My Ride, 1994 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham, in Toronto, Canada. One Day I will do some custom paint like the majority of you , but For now, it's fully Reinforced, Bridge, upper and lower control arms are done. Frame all around from front to back is Reinforced.

Been Rolling like this for couple of years


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

lilo said:


> My Ride, 1994 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham, in Toronto, Canada. One Day I will do some custom paint like the majority of you , but For now, it's fully Reinforced, Bridge, upper and lower control arms are done. Frame all around from front to back is Reinforced.
> 
> Been Rolling like this for couple of years
> 
> ...


Damm homie looks good.


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

lilo said:


> My Ride, 1994 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham, in Toronto, Canada. One Day I will do some custom paint like the majority of you , but For now, it's fully Reinforced, Bridge, upper and lower control arms are done. Frame all around from front to back is Reinforced.
> 
> Been Rolling like this for couple of years
> 
> ...


 your car always looks good, Homie!


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

Centillac said:


> Damm homie looks good.


Thanks homie , hope to paint it one day 



CadillacTom said:


> your car always looks good, Homie!


Thanks Tom  With original paint, I just kept it clean


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

kazma64 said:


>





kazma64 said:


>





kazma64 said:


>





kazma64 said:


>



:worship: TOO Customized, TOO much arts for my eyes  But looks amazing :worship:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

kazma64 said:


>


Even the whiteys are like wtf is this :roflmao:


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

Erik78 said:


> View attachment 852873
> View attachment 850658


*Very NICE...* :thumbsup:


----------



## JROLL (Aug 29, 2011)

Damn ! even a real gator would be upset with how terrible that interior look


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


kazma64 said:


>


----------



## CALI62_BENZO (Dec 13, 2011)

Here are a couple of pics of my pretty boring (compared to the cars in here!) big body from Australia - haha! Thanks to some inspiration from this thread, it's about to be taken up a notch...!  But for now, this is how it sits right this second. It has Euro tail lights, gangsta small rear window, running 14x6 reverse offset wires, etc, etc.


















As I live in Australia, and these cars are one of the rarest in Aus, I'm constantly looking for a good online store to buy parts from - if anyone has any tips - please PM me.


----------



## Royal Legacy (Apr 5, 2010)

Clean Lac Homie!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

CALI62_BENZO said:


> Here are a couple of pics of my pretty boring (compared to the cars in here!) big body from Australia - haha! Thanks to some inspiration from this thread, it's about to be taken up a notch...!  But for now, this is how it sits right this second. It has Euro tail lights, gangsta small rear window, running 14x6 reverse offset wires, etc, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This Ride looks CLEAN! Back window is amazing! Where did you get it from homie?


----------



## CALI62_BENZO (Dec 13, 2011)

lilo said:


> This Ride looks CLEAN! Back window is amazing! Where did you get it from homie?


Cheers man! Much appreciated! Believe it or not, this was done from the factory.... This particular car was built from the custom coachworks department at GM as a presidential limo-sedan, and has the small rear window & the wine & tissue tray built into the parcel shelf. I've not seen another one anywhere the same - pretty cool to have something so unique from the factory.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

CALI62_BENZO said:


> Here are a couple of pics of my pretty boring (compared to the cars in here!) big body from Australia - haha! Thanks to some inspiration from this thread, it's about to be taken up a notch...!  But for now, this is how it sits right this second. It has Euro tail lights, gangsta small rear window, running 14x6 reverse offset wires, etc, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rear window is bad-ass,I think you're gonna see a few copy cats in the future.


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

CALI62_BENZO said:


> Cheers man! Much appreciated! Believe it or not, this was done from the factory.... This particular car was built from the custom coachworks department at GM as a presidential limo-sedan, and has the small rear window & the wine & tissue tray built into the parcel shelf. I've not seen another one anywhere the same - pretty cool to have something so unique from the factory.


I guess you got the rarest Caddy Big Body Back window :thumbsup: and more 



lowdeville said:


> Rear window is bad-ass,I think you're gonna see a few copy cats in the future.


x1994


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

CALI62_BENZO said:


> Here are a couple of pics of my pretty boring (compared to the cars in here!) big body from Australia - haha! Thanks to some inspiration from this thread, it's about to be taken up a notch...!  But for now, this is how it sits right this second. It has Euro tail lights, gangsta small rear window, running 14x6 reverse offset wires, etc, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a friend of mine runs a karate school down there.


----------



## sapphire (Aug 27, 2013)

SAPPHIRE


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Whats it say on the badges on the soft top? Someone else had one on here that said more than just brougham on it. Maybe it was yours idk. I sold a white super clean 70 caddy deville with big white walls to a guy in australia earlier this year. Cost him 3800 for the boat ride and 1200 to get it across the US. He said they weeent even legal to drive there because of emissions so he can only use it for parades and stuff


----------



## CALI62_BENZO (Dec 13, 2011)

CoupeDTS said:


> Whats it say on the badges on the soft top? Someone else had one on here that said more than just brougham on it. Maybe it was yours idk. I sold a white super clean 70 caddy deville with big white walls to a guy in australia earlier this year. Cost him 3800 for the boat ride and 1200 to get it across the US. He said they weeent even legal to drive there because of emissions so he can only use it for parades and stuff


Hey man! The badges are the "Connoisseur Series" badges.

I'm surprised the dude that bought your caddy had so many problems getting it on the road - especially given the age of the car! 

It is REALLY hard to get something in from the US if it's less than 28 years old, as they have to be converted to RHD etc, but anything older than that is usually fairly easy. Sure, you need to make se changes for the emissions requirements here (if it's not a pre-emissions car, which is have thought a 70 Caddy would be...), but that's not usually hard - especially on a '70 model!


----------



## CALI62_BENZO (Dec 13, 2011)

CoupeDTS said:


> Whats it say on the badges on the soft top? Someone else had one on here that said more than just brougham on it. Maybe it was yours idk. I sold a white super clean 70 caddy deville with big white walls to a guy in australia earlier this year. Cost him 3800 for the boat ride and 1200 to get it across the US. He said they weeent even legal to drive there because of emissions so he can only use it for parades and stuff


Btw - the guys name wasn't Dylan was it?


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## Jimsss (Nov 4, 2013)

*my 1996 BBB in Sweden*

couple of pics...cars got coachbuilt backseat with massage,
heat, dvd, whiskey bar, champagne cooler, and overhead console
where you can work the stereo, hvac, front seats etc.
big soundsys with dual 12's, dvd front and rear, intrax springs
with belltech shocks


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

CALI62_BENZO said:


> Here are a couple of pics of my pretty boring (compared to the cars in here!) big body from Australia - haha! Thanks to some inspiration from this thread, it's about to be taken up a notch...!  But for now, this is how it sits right this second. It has Euro tail lights, gangsta small rear window, running 14x6 reverse offset wires, etc, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice cadi! that is a good looking top never seen that before


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

CALI62_BENZO said:


> Btw - the guys name wasn't Dylan was it?


His name was hayden. Trafalgar vic


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

CALI62_BENZO said:


> Hey man! The badges are the "Connoisseur Series" badges.
> 
> I'm surprised the dude that bought your caddy had so many problems getting it on the road - especially given the age of the car!
> 
> It is REALLY hard to get something in from the US if it's less than 28 years old, as they have to be converted to RHD etc, but anything older than that is usually fairly easy. Sure, you need to make se changes for the emissions requirements here (if it's not a pre-emissions car, which is have thought a 70 Caddy would be...), but that's not usually hard - especially on a '70 model!


So yours has the taillights that are half red half yellow. Also i see yellow marker lights on the fender and quarter. Are those original? Love the looks of it btw. I got a triple black 96 v4p i love it on daytons or the stock chromes


----------



## CALI62_BENZO (Dec 13, 2011)

CoupeDTS said:


> So yours has the taillights that are half red half yellow. Also i see yellow marker lights on the fender and quarter. Are those original? Love the looks of it btw. I got a triple black 96 v4p i love it on daytons or the stock chromes


Arh!! Trafalgar is in the same state as me - prob 1.5 hours drive. There you go! If you still speak to him, get him to message me & I'll help him get it on the road.

Yeah, the side lights were added to the car during the Australian compliance process.

I'll have to check out some pics of your 96 G!


----------



## CALI62_BENZO (Dec 13, 2011)

GRAPEVINE said:


> nice cadi! that is a good looking top never seen that before



Cheers G! Appreciate it! Yeah man - I haven't seen another the same either...!


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

Erik78 said:


> View attachment 852873
> View attachment 850658


What up Erik? U letting her go?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

CALI62_BENZO said:


> Here are a couple of pics of my pretty boring (compared to the cars in here!) big body from Australia - haha! Thanks to some inspiration from this thread, it's about to be taken up a notch...!  But for now, this is how it sits right this second. It has Euro tail lights, gangsta small rear window, running 14x6 reverse offset wires, etc, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love it man looks like a nice clean fleetwood with some rare options....you have a nice piece there!


----------



## CALI62_BENZO (Dec 13, 2011)

ENVIUS said:


> love it man looks like a nice clean fleetwood with some rare options....you have a nice piece there!


Cheers G! Appreciate it! Yours is epic, homie! So cool! It's cars like yours that are inspiration for me - amazing.


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## HU5TLN_CADY (May 13, 2009)

CALI62_BENZO said:


> Here are a couple of pics of my pretty boring (compared to the cars in here!) big body from Australia - haha! Thanks to some inspiration from this thread, it's about to be taken up a notch...!  But for now, this is how it sits right this second. It has Euro tail lights, gangsta small rear window, running 14x6 reverse offset wires, etc, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 BENZOOOOOO!!!:thumbsup::wave: ...i was board on a sunday morning checking out some clean big bodies on layitlow n by surprise i saw your clean ride brother lol...once again clean ride brother cant wait to see it in personal and to roll both caddies in the summer time


----------



## HU5TLN_CADY (May 13, 2009)

Hi whats up guys :wave:im kicking back looking at some clean big bodies jus wishin mine will one day be as clean as the ones here posted on layitlow... BUT im here in search for sum help on getting my cadillac to sit nice and low and was looking for sum info on how to go about it ....my boy jus layed out CRAZY black magic setup and cleaned up the boot display and it looks nutz!! The car is sitting on 4tonne pre cut chrome coil springs n is riding on 14s....We've cut an additionial 1 turn off the pre cut coils but the rear still does not quiet sit as low as sum of the big bodies ive seen on layitlow....can any1 help with sum useful info??? Am i using the right coils?? 

Id like my ride to sit like these very nice n clean big bodies...much respect to the ownerz!:thumbsup:


----------



## HU5TLN_CADY (May 13, 2009)

:facepalm::tongue: oh yea and i almost forgot to post my baby up...heres my 95 big body from Melbourne, Australia...hopefully it will be as clean as the ones in the states one day :x:uffin: ...peace

View attachment 879658
View attachment 879650
View attachment 879666


----------



## CALI62_BENZO (Dec 13, 2011)

HU5TLN_CADY said:


> :facepalm::tongue: oh yea and i almost forgot to post my baby up...heres my 95 big body from Melbourne, Australia...hopefully it will be as clean as the ones in the states one day :x:uffin: ...peace
> 
> View attachment 879658
> View attachment 879650
> View attachment 879666


Lol, dude, I've seen your Caddy quite a few times in person & it definitely ain't exactly "shabby" - yours is def up there with some of the cleanest street rides G! Absolute credit to you and all the hard work you've put into it so far! 

Absolutely HANGING to cruise with you G! Will be Aus' largest gathering of big bodies haha!! All 2 of them...!


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:nicoderm: Looks like we need to have a big body Cadillac fest in Australia :biggrin:


----------



## HU5TLN_CADY (May 13, 2009)

LA COUNTY said:


> View attachment 879857
> :nicoderm: Looks like we need to have a big body Cadillac fest in Australia :biggrin:


Yes brother we sure do!!!


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Where are you guys getting the steering wheel adapters from? I want to put a grant one in my car.


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

Lil_Rob00 said:


> Where are you guys getting the steering wheel adapters from? I want to put a grant one in my car.


Jegs has them in polished or black


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

green ice said:


> Jegs has them in polished or black


You wouldn't happen to have the part number for that part? Thanks.


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

Centillac said:


> You wouldn't happen to have the part number for that part? Thanks.


Grant#470-5196-1 its been about 7 years since I ordered it, this is the one I used on my 95 fleetwood I'm pretty sure


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

So the ones listed on jegs only say applicable to caddys up to 89. I'm I reading this wrong or do they just not know that the work on 90s fleetwoods?


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)

my bucket!


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

3rd COAST RIDER said:


> my bucket!
> View attachment 887690
> View attachment 887698
> View attachment 887706
> ...


Damm thats nice real clean big body homie.


----------



## jaylove (Sep 11, 2009)

3rd COAST RIDER said:


> my bucket!
> View attachment 887690
> View attachment 887698
> View attachment 887706
> ...


Dat's what YOU call a bucket? I'll take it:biggrin:


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

How does a fleetwood with the rag top taken off look?
Not vinyl, but the rag one with the screws all around.

Are the holes sealable easily? Will there be indentations where the rag shit creases? Or will it be just like a regular hardtop


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

raiderg12 said:


> T
> T
> T


Looks real good homie!:thumbsup:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

*My 96' 







*


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

TRAFFIC-LAC said:


> Looks real good homie!:thumbsup:


Thanks bro!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

my Fleetwood (95) wont start.The last time i had a problem with it starting was rolling threw some puddles of water it died but cut on after 15 min.about month later it started stuttering when i try to start it up, then it just quit on me.i replaced the fuel pump & strainer.it started up but was sputtering before i got a decent idle.i tride to crank it up the next day and nothing.i changed the fuel filter n still wont turn all the way over anybody know what else could be the problem?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

KDUB11 said:


> my Fleetwood (95) wont start.The last time i had a problem with it starting was rolling threw some puddles of water it died but cut on after 15 min.about month later it started stuttering when i try to start it up, then it just quit on me.i replaced the fuel pump & strainer.it started up but was sputtering before i got a decent idle.i tride to crank it up the next day and nothing.i changed the fuel filter n still wont turn all the way over anybody know what else could be the problem?


its the opti spark distributor. When they get wet they cut out. Sounds like its been wet too many times. They leak over time and once they get water in them they are shot. The original ac delco ones last 100k miles. Cheapo parts stores ones last 1 mile to maybe a couple years. Higher quality ones last a year plus. You get what you pay for. AC delco ones are $500.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Chicago-n said:


> How does a fleetwood with the rag top taken off look?
> Not vinyl, but the rag one with the screws all around.
> 
> Are the holes sealable easily? Will there be indentations where the rag shit creases? Or will it be just like a regular hardtop


any small hole can be patched, just some body work/welding. The top of the quarter panel where it meets the roof needs welded together, otherwise its a flex point that will crack over time, the soft top hides the flexing.


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

CoupeDTS said:


> its the opti spark distributor. When they get wet they cut out. Sounds like its been wet too many times. They leak over time and once they get water in them they are shot. The original ac delco ones last 100k miles. Cheapo parts stores ones last 1 mile to maybe a couple years. Higher quality ones last a year plus. You get what you pay for. AC delco ones are $500.


Thanx been trying to figure this out for weeks


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

KDUB11 said:


> Thanx been trying to figure this out for weeks


if you are more on the mechanically inclined side, here is a video of how to diagnose the opti spark. Ive had to use it a few times and it works. If you have a multimeter you can properly diagnose it so you know 100% what is wrong. Watch the video and you will see how many problems and how fragile this stupid distributor is. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFCjaz6zHfc


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

CoupeDTS said:


> its the opti spark distributor. When they get wet they cut out. Sounds like its been wet too many times. They leak over time and once they get water in them they are shot. The original ac delco ones last 100k miles. Cheapo parts stores ones last 1 mile to maybe a couple years. Higher quality ones last a year plus. You get what you pay for. AC delco ones are $500.


Could also be ignition control module much cheaper take to a shop put it on machine


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah i been up all night looking at vids im for sure going to run a diag 500 for the optispark ill pay i just dont want to have to do this twice


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

start with the basic, i know u said new fuel pump but what pressure is it putting out? I've had plenty of new parts be bad right out the box. Also a cheap harbor freight spark tester tool can tell wether you have spark or not by plugging it right in line of the spark plug.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

its for sure the opti....ive had to replace mine a few times over the years ive had it....does the same exact thing you mentioned.....it makes it act like fuel but in the end it will be that dam opti.....love these cars love the LT1 hate the opti.....worst design ever......you will even get spark to the plugs...the car will even run on a bad opti....mine let me make a 200 mile round trip and only cut out at idle....


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

My newest addition. The cruiser while I get down on a 59 vert!


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Lil_Rob00 said:


> So the ones listed on jegs only say applicable to caddys up to 89. I'm I reading this wrong or do they just not know that the work on 90s fleetwoods?


?????


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

raiderg12 said:


> T
> T
> T


 :shocked: Oh snap that looks tight Raiderg12 :thumbsup:


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

TTT


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> *My 96'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

GRAPEVINE said:


>


:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## HU5TLN_CADY (May 13, 2009)

Hey wats up guys...*need sum help on coils selection* what coils should i use on my 95 cadillac? I dont wana hopp it...i want it to sitt nice and low...what you guys recon :dunno:


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

On my old 95, I ran 3 tons up front and Lincoln Town Car springs in the back. Smooth ass ride for me. Hope that helps.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

63hardtoprider said:


> My newest addition. The cruiser while I get down on a 59 vert!


THAT LOOKS GOOD BRO!:thumbsup:


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)

Centillac said:


> Damm thats nice real clean big body homie.


Thanks Homie


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)

jaylove said:


> Dat's what YOU call a bucket? I'll take it:biggrin:


LOL yea its a street rider!


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

LA COUNTY said:


> :shocked: Oh snap that looks tight Raiderg12 :thumbsup:


Thanks bro... :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

63hardtoprider said:


> My newest addition. The cruiser while I get down on a 59 vert!


T
T
T nice ride!!!:drama:


----------



## narkyfresh (Oct 4, 2012)

I got a 93 fleetwood if I put 14x6 on it with 185 tires would it still rub in back with the back down riding low. I can't find 175 tires


----------



## dunk87 (Jun 18, 2007)

Here's my 93


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

From the Super Show last month









From Pomona, CA to Las Vegas on 13s with 5.20s


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

^^^^:cheesy: Love how the back window is molded n the door handles are shaved that Caddi is super clean :thumbsup:^^^^


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

narkyfresh said:


> I got a 93 fleetwood if I put 14x6 on it with 185 tires would it still rub in back with the back down riding low. I can't find 175 tires


I put a 175 tires and Shaved the skirts from inside with 14 x 6 rims and it's fine for me for years. I think 185 tires would rub, never tried them.

Hope that helps


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

a little weekend project


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

beer time after


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

GRAPEVINE said:


>


:wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Society Car Club is hosting a Show & Shine Toy Drive on December 14, 2013 at Mad Dog Saloon 1860 S. Stapley Dr. 
Mesa, AZ 85204 from 10 a.m. to 5 p.m. Proceeds to benefit the Boys & Girls Clubs of the East Valley-Mesa Branch. 

For more info. contact Robert 602-689-5075, Bobby 602-410-5751 or Tyrone 480-452-2639. 

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## CALI62_BENZO (Dec 13, 2011)

narkyfresh said:


> I got a 93 fleetwood if I put 14x6 on it with 185 tires would it still rub in back with the back down riding low. I can't find 175 tires


I had 185s on my reverse offset 14x6, and they rubbed BAD. Ditched the 185s, and couldn't find anything smaller, so went to the 5.20s. No rubbing at all now!


----------



## CALI62_BENZO (Dec 13, 2011)

HELP NEEDED!  Does anyone have any good condition beltline molding for bigbody (I assume they are all the same between 93-96, but mine is a 96). Desperately need a set for all 4 doors...!


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

Elite64 said:


> From the Super Show last month
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN IT BAD ASS :thumbsup:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

SUPER SHOW HAD SOME CLEAN CARS THIS YEAR ! :thumbsup:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

lilo said:


> My Ride, 1994 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham, in Toronto, Canada. One Day I will do some custom paint like the majority of you , but For now, it's fully Reinforced, Bridge, upper and lower control arms are done. Frame all around from front to back is Reinforced.
> 
> Been Rolling like this for couple of years
> 
> ...


GREAT LOOKING RIDE NEIGHBOR! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TWO THUMBS UP TO CANADA !!


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

bckbmpr84 said:


> start with the basic, i know u said new fuel pump but what pressure is it putting out? I've had plenty of new parts be bad right out the box. Also a cheap harbor freight spark tester tool can tell wether you have spark or not by plugging it right in line of the spark plug.


Im in the middle of moving so all my tools are boxed up thanx god i have a buddy who distributes acdelco gonna get to the bottom of this by this weekend


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

NEED SOME HELP, PLANNING ON PUTTING A CONTINENTAL KIT ON MY 95 FLEET WOOD AND WAS WONDERING IF ANYONE OUT THERE HAS SOME PICS OR ADVICE ON MOUNTING IT TO THE BUMPER AND IF THERE IS ANY ISSUES THAT I MAY RUN INTO?? THANKS IN ADVANCE :thumbsup:.


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

bad company said:


> NEED SOME HELP, PLANNING ON PUTTING A CONTINENTAL KIT ON MY 95 FLEET WOOD AND WAS WONDERING IF ANYONE OUT THERE HAS SOME PICS OR ADVICE ON MOUNTING IT TO THE BUMPER AND IF THERE IS ANY ISSUES THAT I MAY RUN INTO?? THANKS IN ADVANCE :thumbsup:.


 Nice gudluck  post piks after


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

bad company said:


> GREAT LOOKING RIDE NEIGHBOR! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TWO THUMBS UP TO CANADA !!


Thanks :thumbsup:



bad company said:


> NEED SOME HELP, PLANNING ON PUTTING A CONTINENTAL KIT ON MY 95 FLEET WOOD AND WAS WONDERING IF ANYONE OUT THERE HAS SOME PICS OR ADVICE ON MOUNTING IT TO THE BUMPER AND IF THERE IS ANY ISSUES THAT I MAY RUN INTO?? THANKS IN ADVANCE :thumbsup:.


I Heard that you gotta still do some little adjustments, you can't just install it.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

kazma64 said:


>


i dont even.......... what?


----------



## chevy85-94 (Dec 4, 2008)

heres my 94 lac


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

chevy85-94 said:


> heres my 94 lac


 nice


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

i just recently had a 4 week issue with my 94. while driving (most of the time it happened in either 1st or second gear) it would just cut out on me. it would feel like it was struggling for gas. I experienced this with my old 94 and from that experience I was like damn my fuel pump is going out. so I took it in. they checked the fuel pump. it was running at range they tried to hook it up but no codes displayed. they test drove it for 2 days and nothing. so I picked it up. the next night it happened again. so I bring it back. they tell me after having it for a day and a half it might be a module going bad, but asked to have it for a couple more days to be sure. 4 days later they told me it finally shut down on them and they were sure it was the fuel pump but the signs. and test. got a new fuel pump, the next day it does it again. they credit me for the work and the fuel pump. they told me they were going to get to the bottom of this. they had it for 2 days test driving while on the computer. it finally did it again and the codes came back to distributor /opi spark. heres the thing, 6 months ago they put a new one in for me. cost me around 500 and another 400 for labor. so because of that it was under their warranty. so they put a brand new opi spark in. test drove it for 2 days and told me it was ready to be picked up. the next day it cuts off on me again. this time im right in the middle lane of an expressway with cars flying by me at 65 mph. cars slamming on their breaks to avoid hitting me. this time the car wont start back up. in the other cases it would start back up die out but start back up until I was able to drive again. tried to get it going some many times that with the hazards on my battery just drained. luckily the shop I go to was right up the road. I called them right away and said come get this shit it aint fixed. chp just so happened to come and pushed me out of danger. the guys at the shop have always taken care of me and my family. always were honest and never cheated us. he was like please give me one last chance to make this right. i'm going to call in a gm expert to come take a look. he does, the expert starts going over the car with a micro scope. finds a wire that was damaged leading to the opti spark. says he is confident that is the problem. its shorting out causing it to lose spark. it gets fixed they test drive it for 5 days and no issues. I have had it back now for 2 days and no issues. I'm hoping its finally fixed but im a little hesitant with how many times I had to keep bringing it back. especially since that last time I was stuck in the middle of the road. all in all I only walked away having to pay 150 and got a new fuel pump, fuel filter and a new opti spark out of it all. the whole thing was a nightmare to be honest with my caddy being my daily. I love my caddy but I have been thinking about selling it for awhile to get something more practical for the traveling I do. I'd be lying if I said this didn't give me another good reason to part ways with it. Any body else experience something like this? I know the opti's go out all the time but a wire going bad?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Nasty said:


> i just recently had a 4 week issue with my 94. while driving (most of the time it happened in either 1st or second gear) it would just cut out on me. it would feel like it was struggling for gas. I experienced this with my old 94 and from that experience I was like damn my fuel pump is going out. so I took it in. they checked the fuel pump. it was running at range they tried to hook it up but no codes displayed. they test drove it for 2 days and nothing. so I picked it up. the next night it happened again. so I bring it back. they tell me after having it for a day and a half it might be a module going bad, but asked to have it for a couple more days to be sure. 4 days later they told me it finally shut down on them and they were sure it was the fuel pump but the signs. and test. got a new fuel pump, the next day it does it again. they credit me for the work and the fuel pump. they told me they were going to get to the bottom of this. they had it for 2 days test driving while on the computer. it finally did it again and the codes came back to distributor /opi spark. heres the thing, 6 months ago they put a new one in for me. cost me around 500 and another 400 for labor. so because of that it was under their warranty. so they put a brand new opi spark in. test drove it for 2 days and told me it was ready to be picked up. the next day it cuts off on me again. this time im right in the middle lane of an expressway with cars flying by me at 65 mph. cars slamming on their breaks to avoid hitting me. this time the car wont start back up. in the other cases it would start back up die out but start back up until I was able to drive again. tried to get it going some many times that with the hazards on my battery just drained. luckily the shop I go to was right up the road. I called them right away and said come get this shit it aint fixed. chp just so happened to come and pushed me out of danger. the guys at the shop have always taken care of me and my family. always were honest and never cheated us. he was like please give me one last chance to make this right. i'm going to call in a gm expert to come take a look. he does, the expert starts going over the car with a micro scope. finds a wire that was damaged leading to the opti spark. says he is confident that is the problem. its shorting out causing it to lose spark. it gets fixed they test drive it for 5 days and no issues. I have had it back now for 2 days and no issues. I'm hoping its finally fixed but im a little hesitant with how many times I had to keep bringing it back. especially since that last time I was stuck in the middle of the road. all in all I only walked away having to pay 150 and got a new fuel pump, fuel filter and a new opti spark out of it all. the whole thing was a nightmare to be honest with my caddy being my daily. I love my caddy but I have been thinking about selling it for awhile to get something more practical for the traveling I do. I'd be lying if I said this didn't give me another good reason to part ways with it. Any body else experience something like this? I know the opti's go out all the time but a wire going bad?


Was it the pink wire going ro the opti? Someone on ebay sells upgraded wire harnesses for the opti i would recommend. Something about the pink wire is not thick enough factory and over time craps out.

My fleet would cut out on me sometimes but start right back up. Ended up being the harness going to the ignition module. When i hit certain bumps it lost connection and cut out. I discovered it because i ran the car and wiggled harnesses to the module, coil and water pump sensor and finally got it to die by doing that. I had to use needlenose pliers and crimp the female connectors in all the harnesses to get them to make better connections. Never had a problem with it again the past few years. On impalassforum people talk about the water pump sensor harness losing connection alot. And theres always people on here complaining their fans dont work, well its that sensor or the harness to the sensor. 

Your gm specialist sounds like he was aware that LT1s have problems with harness connections and the oe opti harness being inadequate.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

CoupeDTS said:


> Was it the pink wire going ro the opti? Someone on ebay sells upgraded wire harnesses for the opti i would recommend. Something about the pink wire is not thick enough factory and over time craps out.
> 
> My fleet would cut out on me sometimes but start right back up. Ended up being the harness going to the ignition module. When i hit certain bumps it lost connection and cut out. I discovered it because i ran the car and wiggled harnesses to the module, coil and water pump sensor and finally got it to die by doing that. I had to use needlenose pliers and crimp the female connectors in all the harnesses to get them to make better connections. Never had a problem with it again the past few years. On impalassforum people talk about the water pump sensor harness losing connection alot. And theres always people on here complaining their fans dont work, well its that sensor or the harness to the sensor.
> 
> Your gm specialist sounds like he was aware that LT1s have problems with harness connections and the oe opti harness being inadequate.


 to be perfectly honest im not sure what wire it was but he did say he use to see that issue a lot. not so much any more with the new model cars. but he has been working on gm's since before I was thought of haha and said he has found countless intermediate issues on 100s of cars over the years. so im sure your right. like I said so far so good but I cant help but be a little hesitant. its just crazy to me how these LT1's are. he said they will go forever as long as you take care of it. but the other shit will go bad in the blink of an eye. went on the say the design of the LT1 is stupid as well with the water pump and opti on top of one another. cool dude for sure, seems like he definitely knows his shit


----------



## chevy85-94 (Dec 4, 2008)

thanks


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

lilo said:


> Thanks :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> I Heard that you gotta still do some little adjustments, you can't just install it.


 Well from the brackets on the back of the kit it looks like you remove the bolts that hold the 2 rear bumperettes on and you utilize the 4 holes from them to initially mount it. Than you have j straps that secure it to the bottom of the bumper . From what I can see anyways .:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

bad company said:


> Well from the brackets on the back of the kit it looks like you remove the bolts that hold the 2 rear bumperettes on and you utilize the 4 holes from them to initially mount it. Than you have j straps that secure it to the bottom of the bumper . From what I can see anyways .:dunno: :biggrin:


I think you're right, but I still have mine and never been installed. It's fully customized to match my ride but I'm hesitant to put on. Maybe in the future I would feel like having it on, then I will do it


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

lilo said:


> I think you're right, but I still have mine and never been installed. It's fully customized to match my ride but I'm hesitant to put on. Maybe in the future I would feel like having it on, then I will do it


 Well when I get my booty kit on the car Iwill post a pic and let you know what kind of bs problems I ended up with. I think the booty kit makes a big body!! If you dont have one on it !! YOU NEED ONE ON IT!! Thats just my opinion lol


----------



## El Enemigo (Jan 20, 2011)

bad company said:


> Well from the brackets on the back of the kit it looks like you remove the bolts that hold the 2 rear bumperettes on and you utilize the 4 holes from them to initially mount it. Than you have j straps that secure it to the bottom of the bumper . From what I can see anyways .:dunno: :biggrin:


I have put 4 of them on. If u get the kit made for ur car it's real easy. Just them two lower bolts n the two j bolts n ur done man.


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

So with all this talk about booty kits who has one that is for sale that works for a 94 that can fit a 13"


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Sup homies got a homie with a 94 fleet he just baught was told from the owner that it has a chip in it that keeps it from going over 60 any of you vatos heard of this he wants to fix that problem


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

EL ESE 67 said:


> Sup homies got a homie with a 94 fleet he just baught was told from the owner that it has a chip in it that keeps it from going over 60 any of you vatos heard of this he wants to fix that problem


damn i hate these type issues :banghead:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

GRAPEVINE said:


>


 Looking good Grapevine


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:shocked:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

El Enemigo said:


> I have put 4 of them on. If u get the kit made for ur car it's real easy. Just them two lower bolts n the two j bolts n ur done man.


 Right on probably the best way to go ,Good advice bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## E-Man (May 14, 2008)

Big Bodies to the top!!!! :yes:


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

LA COUNTY said:


> View attachment 913482
> :shocked:


THANKS FOTR POSTING THIS ONE IM GETTING READY TO PATTERN OUT MY BUMPER KIT AND I NEED IDEAS


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

big body caddy tail light covers I made.hit me up if your interested.*[email protected]*


----------



## lincolntowncar (Dec 23, 2008)

kustombuilder said:


> big body caddy tail light covers I made.hit me up if your interested.*[email protected]*


Price??


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

GRAPEVINE said:


> THANKS FOTR POSTING THIS ONE IM GETTING READY TO PATTERN OUT MY BUMPER KIT AND I NEED IDEAS


 :thumbsup: No problema glad I could help


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

bad company said:


> Well when I get my booty kit on the car Iwill post a pic and let you know what kind of bs problems I ended up with. I think the booty kit makes a big body!! If you dont have one on it !! YOU NEED ONE ON IT!! Thats just my opinion lol


Cool Bro, let me know for sure 



LA COUNTY said:


> View attachment 917818
> :wow:


I've seen the two doors big bodies around and the convertible ones. ARe they really hard to build?


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

LA COUNTY said:


> View attachment 917818
> :wow:



:nicoderm: I like this one!!


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

LA COUNTY said:


> View attachment 917818
> :wow:


majestics miami and a pro took that photo :biggrin:


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

lilo said:


> I've seen the two doors big bodies around and the convertible ones. ARe they really hard to build?


If they are done right with the money and time in fabrication, paint, etc, you can have built a clean and simple Impala Convertible. I would venture to say that just the fabrication and metal work alone would be in the $10,000-$15,000 range, and then you have to have rear panels made for the backseat, a different rear seat made, convertible top, etc. etc. They look REALLY good when done right, but in my opinion just not worth the time, money, effort.


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

some updates on my shit

http://youtu.be/l6VOCzeqHTQ


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

sour diesel said:


> some updates on my shit
> 
> http://youtu.be/l6VOCzeqHTQ


 looking good bro


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

sour diesel said:


> some updates on my shit
> 
> http://youtu.be/l6VOCzeqHTQ


So far looking Tight :thumbsup: I bet it will be amazing once it's done


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

63hardtoprider said:


> If they are done right with the money and time in fabrication, paint, etc, you can have built a clean and simple Impala Convertible. I would venture to say that just the fabrication and metal work alone would be in the $10,000-$15,000 range, and then you have to have rear panels made for the backseat, a different rear seat made, convertible top, etc. etc. They look REALLY good when done right, but in my opinion just not worth the time, money, effort.


I agree bro with what you're saying.

Impala is an Impala and it stands out regardless.

Big body two doors and convertible, will end up standing out as well.

I believe if I had the money, I would build both and have them in my garage, and take them both to the shows


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

thanks shorty84 and lilo


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

sour diesel said:


> majestics miami and a pro took that photo :biggrin:


 :h5: You should post up the rest of your Cadillac Fleetwood piks.


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## xxsickoxx (Apr 3, 2011)

Im finally thinking of down sizing da wheels on my 94. currently i have 14x6s in the rear and 14x7s in the front. thinking about going 13s and of course 13x5.5s in the back for the xtra clearance on the skirts... any feedbacks on someone rollin on 13s?? the ride? im a lil worried about the weight in the back.. 3pumps 8 batteries.. Thanx homeboys


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

xxsickoxx said:


> Im finally thinking of down sizing da wheels on my 94. currently i have 14x6s in the rear and 14x7s in the front. thinking about going 13s and of course 13x5.5s in the back for the xtra clearance on the skirts... any feedbacks on someone rollin on 13s?? the ride? im a lil worried about the weight in the back.. 3pumps 8 batteries.. Thanx homeboys


Run Zeniths or Daytons and you can run 13x7's. That is what I run and have ZERO clearance issues. I have 13x7 Zeniths with Premium Sportway tires and run 85-90 on the interstate all the time.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## xxsickoxx (Apr 3, 2011)

63hardtoprider said:


> Run Zeniths or Daytons and you can run 13x7's. That is what I run and have ZERO clearance issues. I have 13x7 Zeniths with Premium Sportway tires and run 85-90 on the interstate all the time.


BADD ASS RIDE!! i do have a set of 14x7 Daytons that used to work fine until i got the extended skirts.. thats when i bought the 14x6 chinas( i still had to jack up the ass some to be able to ride) but now with the extended skirts i really wanna drive as low as possible  haa DONT WE ALL?? thnx again


----------



## Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY (Dec 11, 2002)

Who sells the chrome triangles to complete the 93 to 94 chrome pillar package??


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

63hardtoprider said:


> Run Zeniths or Daytons and you can run 13x7's. That is what I run and have ZERO clearance issues. I have 13x7 Zeniths with Premium Sportway tires and run 85-90 on the interstate all the time.



Damm county blues beautiful car I seen it person at the torres empire show and very speechless good buy homie


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

LA COUNTY said:


> View attachment 913482
> :shocked:


I miss this car


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

Centillac said:


> Damm county blues beautiful car I seen it person at the torres empire show and very speechless good buy homie


I was VERY pleased. Felt sad getting rid of the 63, but I had to move on to get a vert 59! I had to have something to cruise in while I built the 59, and this just happened to be for sale at the time.


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Alot more pics on my photography thread
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/307398-sour-diesel-cybershot-5.html


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: Cool ass pikz Sour Diesel thanks for sharing


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

Cut N 3's said:


> I miss this car


 Any pikz of your old Fleetwood?


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:run:


----------



## xxsickoxx (Apr 3, 2011)

Badd azz Pix :worship:


----------



## JROLL (Aug 29, 2011)

What spindles will give me a higher lock up on a 96?


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

You can put a 3-4" extender block between the upper AArm and the spindle. Just make sure u use a grade 8 bolt.


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

+

Dont come on here as much as i used to. Here is mine after i got it back from the paint shop 2 weeks ago. Just need to put a few more pieces on and she is complete.


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

JINXED32 said:


> View attachment 939698
> +
> 
> Dont come on here as much as i used to. Here is mine after i got it back from the paint shop 2 weeks ago. Just need to put a few more pieces on and she is complete.


:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

JINXED32 said:


> View attachment 939698
> +
> 
> Dont come on here as much as i used to. Here is mine after i got it back from the paint shop 2 weeks ago. Just need to put a few more pieces on and she is complete.


:thumbsup:Looking good! Post more pics


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

throwbacks


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

TRAFFIC-LAC said:


> :thumbsup:Looking good! Post more pics


 :thumbsup::yes:x94


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

GRAPEVINE said:


>


 Ouuch what happened? GRAPEVINE


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

LA COUNTY said:


> Ouuch what happened? GRAPEVINE


the clear cracked on the driver side of the hood.... then i was charging the battery i had the charger in the engine bay and the hood came down on its own denting the passenger side on the hood, i think them castle grilles to heavy carnal
it looking like a lost crackwhore right now jajaja so im gonna fix it and be ready to roll soon


----------



## Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY (Dec 11, 2002)

Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY said:


> Who sells the chrome triangles to complete the 93 to 94 chrome pillar package??


???anyone know??


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

JINXED32 said:


> View attachment 939698
> +
> 
> Dont come on here as much as i used to. Here is mine after i got it back from the paint shop 2 weeks ago. Just need to put a few more pieces on and she is complete.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: the setup in this car is raw as fuck


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

raiderg12 said:


> :drama:


LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

raiderg12 said:


> :drama:


:thumbsup:


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

lilo said:


> LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:





raiderg12 said:


> :drama:





TRAFFIC-LAC said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

raiderg12 said:


> :drama:


tits


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

GRAPEVINE said:


> the clear cracked on the driver side of the hood.... then i was charging the battery i had the charger in the engine bay and the hood came down on its own denting the passenger side on the hood, i think them castle grilles to heavy carnal
> it looking like a lost crackwhore right now jajaja so im gonna fix it and be ready to roll soon


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

My shit still coming


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> My shit still coming


Nice green!!


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

sour diesel said:


> My shit still coming


:naughty:


raiderg12 said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Looking good! 
Got lots of chrome for it when ur ready! 
Carlos 619 251 9089


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

Getting this ready Fa summer 2014


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

Looking for castle grille for my big body anybody got one foresale or know someone who does?


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:worship:


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

Can anyone point me in the right direction on getting those side trim that have the lights in them?


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

AZs finest13 said:


> Can anyone point me in the right direction on getting those side trim that have the lights in them?


R u taking about the ones behind the front tires?


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

dodgers_fan said:


> R u taking about the ones behind the front tires?


yes those ones


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

STILL GOT A SET OF FRONT BUMPER MOLDINGS FOR SALE


----------



## weto (Aug 30, 2010)

From Todays Toy Drive in O.C.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Very Nice ride!


weto said:


> From Todays Toy Drive in O.C.


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:cheesy: Aja I see its back in Cali :run:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

AZs finest13 said:


> yes those ones


I can make you a set. Pm me


----------



## trippleOGalex (Apr 8, 2009)

weto said:


> From Todays Toy Drive in O.C.


still looks dope. wish i couldve seen it in person when it was over here in VA


----------



## JROLL (Aug 29, 2011)

So which spindles off older blazer / Jimmy's do you use for higher lock up? Is there any specific ones?


----------



## weto (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

weto said:


>


Killin the game bad ass ride love all the details on it!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

weto said:


>


:worship:


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

GRAPEVINE said:


>



Looking good homie


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

GRAPEVINE said:


>


 Say what a new look for new year's :thumbsup:


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood (Apr 11, 2009)

Dam, lookin good


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

whats up everyone I have a 93 Fleetwood..im trying to get a high lockup in the rear, what do I have to do to get a high lock up? extend trailing arms? what else


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

Adjustable arms and you gonna need a slip yoke


cuate64 said:


> whats up everyone I have a 93 Fleetwood..im trying to get a high lockup in the rear, what do I have to do to get a high lock up? extend trailing arms? what else


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

Whats used for the high lock up front


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

cuate64 said:


> whats up everyone I have a 93 Fleetwood..im trying to get a high lockup in the rear, what do I have to do to get a high lock up? extend trailing arms? what else


You guys have a Fleetwood now?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

cuate64 said:


> whats up everyone I have a 93 Fleetwood..im trying to get a high lockup in the rear, what do I have to do to get a high lock up? extend trailing arms? what else


Longer brake line


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

cuate64 said:


> whats up everyone I have a 93 Fleetwood..im trying to get a high lockup in the rear, what do I have to do to get a high lock up? extend trailing arms? what else


Taller cylinders :roflmao:


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

GRAPEVINE said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

GRAPEVINE said:


>


Looks nice bro!!!:fool2::thumbsup:


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

63hardtoprider said:


> Taller cylinders :roflmao:


:rimshot:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

GRAPEVINE said:


>


:wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

sour diesel said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

cuate64 said:


> whats up everyone I have a 93 Fleetwood..im trying to get a high lockup in the rear, what do I have to do to get a high lock up? extend trailing arms? what else


the site is called layitlow,not donkitup......


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

lowdeville said:


> the site is called layitlow,not donkitup......


x2,but the car isnt mine its a customers..If it was mine it'll definitely be laying all the way down on the bumper


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

lowdeville said:


> the site is called layitlow,not donkitup......





yogis tire shop said:


>


so thats a donk?


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

LowSupreme84 said:


> so thats a donk?


personally I hate high lock-up,I see no point on a lowrider


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

lowdeville said:


> personally I hate high lock-up,I see no point on a lowrider


when it comes to those who loves showing off chrome & paint I think it's a diff story. But then we have them hoppers too. But ey to each his own man, that's what makes Lowriders different.


----------



## chevy*boi (Mar 2, 2012)

That lock-up looks good yogi...u got more pics??


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

Royal Legacy said:


>


nice looks like my old one


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

EXAMPLE


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

LowSupreme84 said:


> EXAMPLE


I've seen this in person, so many times and It's one sick build from Montreal, Canada. It got so many details.

[h=1]"STARBURST" CADILLAC FLEETWOOD[/h]



:thumbsup:


----------



## Royal Legacy (Apr 5, 2010)

DJ Englewood said:


> nice looks like my old one


Lol clean lac homie too many black on black lol


----------



## Sursito (Jun 27, 2013)

put my bitch in the contest what coils yall running in the front like ton rating cause my shit doesnt drop enough.. also who has a - arms 1 inch extended cause my a arrms 3 inches extended dey bulldog hard cant tell but dey do it bad not good for my daily


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Damn that shit lays.
What's your spring turns and cylinders?


----------



## Mr.Gordo (Dec 7, 2013)

Sursito said:


> View attachment 987114
> View attachment 987122
> put my bitch in the contest what coils yall running in the front like ton rating cause my shit doesnt drop enough.. also who has a - arms 1 inch extended cause my a arrms 3 inches extended dey bulldog hard cant tell but dey do it bad not good for my daily


Haha, you said contest. :rimshot:


----------



## Sursito (Jun 27, 2013)

rear has front coils cut just a half coil 2 sit a lil lower but rides smooth..... front has i think 4 ton 5 turns finna chop a coil or 2 i wanna ride layed more en frente.....its not a hopper i dont like breaking my shit :twak: just show da homies a clean ride... it drags bumper when i raise the front and da ass is fully dropped SPARKS FLY WHEN I RIDE.....but i need to swap my a arms......who sells em chome extended 1 inch.....


----------



## osegura (May 24, 2011)

Any body interested in a set of extended skirts $400.Oscar 714-561 -2310


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

BIG BOPPER said:


>


This looks good brother :thumbsup:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

BIG BOPPER said:


>


Tires need some air. Run about 60 PSI in the back, and 55 in the front, it works WONDERS. NICE color combo!


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)

From the last show!


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

FRONT BUMPER MOLDINGS...$120 SHIPPED IN THE UNITED STATES...PAYPAL READY...PM ME IF INTERESTED FOR QUICKER RESPONCE.


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

uffin: ^ ^ ^


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

63hardtoprider said:


> Tires need some air. Run about 60 PSI in the back, and 55 in the front, it works WONDERS. NICE color combo!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

do you have to put spacers or shave the caliper to fit the 13s


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

BRANDON'S DESIGNS ALL NEW LOOK FOR 2014 RE DID HIS 95 BIG BODY. CALL OR TEXT HIM FOR WORK 559-239-7133


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

EL ESE 67 said:


> do you have to put spacers or shave the caliper to fit the 13s


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

EL ESE 67 said:


> do you have to put spacers or shave the caliper to fit the 13s


Mine has spacers and the caliper is BARELY ground, just a smooth radius that contours naturally with the caliper. It also has Zeniths on it that have the same offset as Daytons. If you use China's you might have to grind a little more.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

63hardtoprider said:


> Mine has spacers and the caliper is BARELY ground, just a smooth radius that contours naturally with the caliper. It also has Zeniths on it that have the same offset as Daytons. If you use China's you might have to grind a little more.


Orale good lookin out homie im just askin for my homies ride hes getting one and its never had 13s before used to be an old ladies car


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

My 95 Fleetwood out for the first time @ Majestics New Year Picnic


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

Rear shot


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

Top view


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

JINXED32 said:


> View attachment 999202


nice


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

JINXED32 said:


>


Clean ass ride! Been waiting for this 1 to bust out:thumbsup:


----------



## Electric Funeral67 (Aug 29, 2013)

Does anyone know if there is a clear back glass with no defrost lines? I been searching and it seems they all have the defroster lines.


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

JINXED32 said:


> My 95 Fleetwood out for the first time @ Majestics New Year Picnic
> View attachment 999106





JINXED32 said:


> Rear shot
> View attachment 999186





JINXED32 said:


>





JINXED32 said:


> Top view
> 
> View attachment 999194





JINXED32 said:


> View attachment 999202


T
T
T nice ride clean ass details:thumbsup:


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

raiderg12 said:


> T
> T
> T nice ride clean ass details:thumbsup:



x 1994 :thumbsup:


----------



## RFFR94 (Jan 5, 2014)

here is my jewel post more pics later


----------



## New Empire Prez. (Oct 19, 2005)

JINXED32 said:


> View attachment 999202


Looking Good Carnal!!!! Nice to see it out finally!! Real Contender right here.


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

JINXED32 said:


> View attachment 999202


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: post some pics of the raw ass setup


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

pic on the I-5 coming back from the majestics picnic


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)

cleaning my bucket for the picnic!


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

got front bumper moldings $100 shipped to your door


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

JINXED32 said:


> My 95 Fleetwood out for the first time @ Majestics New Year Picnic
> View attachment 999106


Nice big body homie.


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

Y U H8TIN said:


> Nice big body homie.


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

EL ESE 67 said:


> nice





TRAFFIC-LAC said:


> Clean ass ride! Been waiting for this 1 to bust out:thumbsup:





raiderg12 said:


> T
> T
> T nice ride clean ass details:thumbsup:





lilo said:


> x 1994 :thumbsup:





New Empire Prez. said:


> Looking Good Carnal!!!! Nice to see it out finally!! Real Contender right here.



THANKS GUYS! I REALLY APPRECIATE IT.


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

sour diesel said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: post some pics of the raw ass setup


I will post up some soon. Just need to upload them


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

:thumbsup:


3rd COAST RIDER said:


> cleaning my bucket for the picnic!
> View attachment 1007042


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

At the dam on the 1st!!!:h5:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:worship:






:thumbsup:


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood (Apr 11, 2009)

Trying to find front spears.


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

A video of my Fleetwood "county blues" I made with my iPhone to try to show just how insane the flake is. In the sun it is REALLY hard to look at directly.


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

Anybody know where i can get the extended skirts??


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

raiderg12 said:


> At the dam on the 1st!!!:h5:



DAMN :worship:


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

63hardtoprider said:


> A video of my Fleetwood "county blues" I made with my iPhone to try to show just how insane the flake is. In the sun it is REALLY hard to look at directly.


THIS IS SOME SICK FLAKES and PAINT

Nice RIDE  :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

raiderg12 said:


> At the dam on the 1st!!!:h5:


Wad up Dawg... looking good :thumbsup:...


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

JasperFelon said:


> Anybody know where i can get the extended skirts??


Cal Blast
(909)949-9505


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

Elite64 said:


> Cal Blast
> (909)949-9505


ok,thanks for the help


----------



## weto (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

weto said:


>


:worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

can anyone help a homie out and lemme know what adapter is needed or has been used to mount a Grant WOOD WHEEL ...??

:thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## trippleOGalex (Apr 8, 2009)

SELF MADE said:


> can anyone help a homie out and lemme know what adapter is needed or has been used to mount a Grant WOOD WHEEL ...??
> 
> :thumbsup:


You can check out their web site they have a listing for gm's. Of that year. You can either order it threw them or get the part number and hit up autozone or advance


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

trippleOGalex said:


> You can check out their web site they have a listing for gm's. Of that year. You can either order it threw them or get the part number and hit up autozone or advance


thanks bro, but I've been down that path. Even have the adapter for earlier lacs/full size GM...it doesn't fit the airbag equipped cars. I'm wondering if peeps just running an interference fit and cranking an adapter on even if the spline teeth don't match up. Jus hoping someone has a suggestion before I make like a savage... 
Anybody ?


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

I heard somebody say they used a 95 silverado adapter i got grant steering wheel i wanna put on to just havent done it


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

"Purple Kush" at the USO and 25th st picnic last Sunday


----------



## trippleOGalex (Apr 8, 2009)

Aftermarket adapters mainly eliminate airbags. Best wat to do it is find the ohms resistant of you key( the lil chip on the key).then locate a small resistor that best matches your key splice it in your clock spring harness. This will make the ecu believe that its reading the clock spring thats hooked to the airbag. Light will blink like normal at initial start then go out. This how i figured out how to by pass the airbag with out failing state inspection over here. As far as the steering wheel adapter any rwd full size gm car works till 96 same teeth and everthing


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## LayDBurban (May 29, 2009)

JINXED32 said:


> Rear shot
> View attachment 999186


where did you get the clear rear tails??


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

trippleOGalex said:


> Aftermarket adapters mainly eliminate airbags. Best wat to do it is find the ohms resistant of you key( the lil chip on the key).then locate a small resistor that best matches your key splice it in your clock spring harness. This will make the ecu believe that its reading the clock spring thats hooked to the airbag. Light will blink like normal at initial start then go out. This how i figured out how to by pass the airbag with out failing state inspection over here. As far as the steering wheel adapter any rwd full size gm car works till 96 same teeth and everthing



good looks bro !
now i gotta dbl check my adapter against the spline because to the best of my knowledge i have the "recommended adapter for full size GM" but my shit didnt seem to want to line up.


----------



## 94Fleet (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm trying to take the vinyl top of my cadi to make it a hard top would i have to get a new rear window.?


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

94Fleet said:


> I'm trying to take the vinyl top of my cadi to make it a hard top would i have to get a new rear window.?


U gotta body work it, mold it, or buy an original baldy...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 94Fleet (Nov 30, 2012)

Do you know exactly what would have to be done just tying to get an idea.and also would the rear window stay the same


----------



## braman213 (Sep 28, 2011)

When u change it to hard to, u have to shave the nipples that hold the molding in the back, then just go to your local auto window place and have them put the rubber garment around the rear window.. it's a lot of work if u don't do body work.. here are pics of mine.


----------



## braman213 (Sep 28, 2011)

Took my guy a full week to pull the old top off, shave the nipples and block it off.. you can keep your same rear window..

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 94Fleet (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks bro appreciate the help..


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

94Fleet said:


> I'm trying to take the vinyl top of my cadi to make it a hard top would i have to get a new rear window.?



you have to change the back glass to a hard top only glass because of the rear rubber you will also have to get the rt & lt drip moulding the pieces that is between the quarter panel and the roof section .I have rear hard top windows hit me up for any questions


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

braman213 said:


> When u change it to hard to, u have to shave the nipples that hold the molding in the back, then just go to your local auto window place and have them put the rubber garment around the rear window.. it's a lot of work if u don't do body work.. here are pics of mine.


no after market rubber can duplicate the original hard top look and if you don't separate the roof from the quarter you will end up with a cracks that will separate it for you so drip mouldings are a must


----------



## braman213 (Sep 28, 2011)

MR.GM84 said:


> no after market rubber can duplicate the original hard top look and if you don't separate the roof from the quarter you will end up with a cracks that will separate it for you so drip mouldings are a must


How does the back glass differ from hard top 2 soft top??? And what does the drip moldings look like?? When that top comes off there's already separation from the roof and quarter, I posted the pic. 

On another note, I had put a post on here asking you how much u charging for them reverse lights for 93-96??? What's the ticket homie??


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

NOT SURE HOW TO MAKE PICS BIGGER SENT FROM MY CELL


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)




----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)




----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

MY SON WITH PURPLE KUSH


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

GOTTA HAVE SOME BALLS UNDER THE HOOD


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)




----------



## joeyd956 (Jun 21, 2009)

damn!!!!! ^^^^ I dig ur caddy its fuckin dope


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Nicest Fleetwood in Florida! :thumbsup:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

SELF MADE said:


> can anyone help a homie out and lemme know what adapter is needed or has been used to mount a Grant WOOD WHEEL ...??
> 
> :thumbsup:



Here's the part# for the grant steering wheel adapter see if that helps homie.


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

Thanks joeyd and big thanks to Martian man for the words and changing those pics for me! Appreciate the comments!


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

2DAYWASAGOODDAY said:


> View attachment 1030682


Nice ride:thumbsup:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

2DAYWASAGOODDAY said:


> GOTTA HAVE SOME BALLS UNDER THE HOOD
> View attachment 1030698


What all is involved with this swap? I am HIGHLY considering doing this. Money isn't really an issue, just as far as mounts, ECU, hoses, etc?


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

Pulled mine out of the garage for a few "snow pics" today. It was 55 and sunny yesterday, and today it was 18 with 2-3 inches of snow. LOL.


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

thanks


raiderg12 said:


> Nice ride:thumbsup:


----------



## BlackDawg (Dec 2, 2003)

Any plugs on where to order new carpet?


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

THE MOTOR IS THE ORIGINAL LT1 FROM 95 WITH 54,000 OG MILES,JUST ADDED TO IT, COMPLETE STREET AND PERFORMANCE SERPTINTINE KIT USING THE STOCK WATER PUMP AND HARMONIC BALANCER,DUAL ELECTRIC FANS, STREET AND PERFOMANCE INTAKE AND TOP PLATE,CERAMIC COATED STOCK HEADERS(TAKE OFF THE HEAT SHIELDS AND SMOOTH OUT), REMOVAL OF ABS SYSTEM AND REPLUMBING BRAKES, BILLET RESEVIORS FOR COOLANT AND POWER STEERING FLUID RELOCATED, CORVETTE FUEL RAIL COVERS, LOKAR THROTTLE CABLE,DIP STICK AND TRANNY STICK,ALL THE REST IS PRETTY MUCH HOW IT COMES ,ALL SENSORS USED AND I DIDNT REPROGRAM THE ECU STILL STOCK.....CALL STREET AND PERFORMANCE AND ORDER EVERYTHING U WANT FROM THEM CHROME IS GREAT QUALITY AND THEY DONT GIVE U THE BULLSHIT RUN-AROUND LIKE MOST OTHER COMPANIES,.....MUCH EASIER TO CLEAN CHROME THEN HAVE TO POLISH ALUMINUM,CAR RUNS GREAT WITH NO ISSUES JUST LIKE FACTORY......IF U WANT TO DO A LS SWAP THEN YOU'LL NEED ALOT MORE THINGS BUT STILL FARELY SIMPLE
...THANKS! 


63hardtoprider said:


> What all is involved with this swap? I am HIGHLY considering doing this. Money isn't really an issue, just as far as mounts, ECU, hoses, etc?


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

2DAYWASAGOODDAY said:


> THE MOTOR IS THE ORIGINAL LT1 FROM 95 WITH 54,000 OG MILES,JUST ADDED TO IT, COMPLETE STREET AND PERFORMANCE SERPTINTINE KIT USING THE STOCK WATER PUMP AND HARMONIC BALANCER,DUAL ELECTRIC FANS, STREET AND PERFOMANCE INTAKE AND TOP PLATE,CERAMIC COATED STOCK HEADERS(TAKE OFF THE HEAT SHIELDS AND SMOOTH OUT), REMOVAL OF ABS SYSTEM AND REPLUMBING BRAKES, BILLET RESEVIORS FOR COOLANT AND POWER STEERING FLUID RELOCATED, CORVETTE FUEL RAIL COVERS, LOKAR THROTTLE CABLE,DIP STICK AND TRANNY STICK,ALL THE REST IS PRETTY MUCH HOW IT COMES ,ALL SENSORS USED AND I DIDNT REPROGRAM THE ECU STILL STOCK.....CALL STREET AND PERFORMANCE AND ORDER EVERYTHING U WANT FROM THEM CHROME IS GREAT QUALITY AND THEY DONT GIVE U THE BULLSHIT RUN-AROUND LIKE MOST OTHER COMPANIES,.....MUCH EASIER TO CLEAN CHROME THEN HAVE TO POLISH ALUMINUM,CAR RUNS GREAT WITH NO ISSUES JUST LIKE FACTORY......IF U WANT TO DO A LS SWAP THEN YOU'LL NEED ALOT MORE THINGS BUT STILL FARELY SIMPLE
> ...THANKS!



Bad ass caddy homie what's the name brand on that serpentine pulley kit if u don't mind throwing the name out there


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

Martian said:


>


You don't pics of different angles of the whole engine compartment if u don't mind sharing? Thanks


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

Street and performance website is Hotrodlane.cc
I'll post more pics tomorrow of engine bay



Centillac said:


> Bad ass caddy homie what's the name brand on that serpentine pulley kit if u don't mind throwing the name out there


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

-JUICY 93- said:


> View attachment 1035337
> View attachment 1035361


Car is BEAUTIFUL. Great taste.


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

63hardtoprider said:


> Car is BEAUTIFUL. Great taste.


Thank you.


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

anyone need any parts? I have lots of parts listed here - Got some really nice spears!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...rts-near-perfect-spears-lots-other-parts.html


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

http://www.accmats.com/Products/Flooring/Material.aspx

i got my pink carpet from there....ready to install...just trim the sides


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

63hardtoprider said:


> Pulled mine out of the garage for a few "snow pics" today. It was 55 and sunny yesterday, and today it was 18 with 2-3 inches of snow. LOL.


Very nice...love how that blue pops against the snow


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

ENVIUS said:


> Very nice...love how that blue pops against the snow


It was COLD that day too. With the wind chill it was like -17! I couldn't pass it up though.


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


tits^^^


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

63hardtoprider said:


> It was COLD that day too. With the wind chill it was like -17! I couldn't pass it up though.


yea thats cool...makes me want to take pics of mine next time it snows lol


----------



## BlackDawg (Dec 2, 2003)

Thinking about taking the engine out of my 96 to clean up the engine bay and painting it. Anything specific about LT1's to worry about?


----------



## BlackDawg (Dec 2, 2003)

ENVIUS said:


> http://www.accmats.com/Products/Flooring/Material.aspx
> 
> i got my pink carpet from there....ready to install...just trim the sides


Thx!


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

DJ Englewood said:


>


saw this at a parking lot on trailer. they half ass this big body.


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:around:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

2 super clean drivers side spears..front and back
1 rear passenger quarter spear...does have a small crack in it...i didnt notice it till i took them off...still in really nice shape

MAKE OFFERS!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

2 sets of super clean headlights

50 shipped each or 2 for 95 shipped


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

2DAYWASAGOODDAY said:


> THE MOTOR IS THE ORIGINAL LT1 FROM 95 WITH 54,000 OG MILES,JUST ADDED TO IT, COMPLETE STREET AND PERFORMANCE SERPTINTINE KIT USING THE STOCK WATER PUMP AND HARMONIC BALANCER,DUAL ELECTRIC FANS, STREET AND PERFOMANCE INTAKE AND TOP PLATE,CERAMIC COATED STOCK HEADERS(TAKE OFF THE HEAT SHIELDS AND SMOOTH OUT), REMOVAL OF ABS SYSTEM AND REPLUMBING BRAKES, BILLET RESEVIORS FOR COOLANT AND POWER STEERING FLUID RELOCATED, CORVETTE FUEL RAIL COVERS, LOKAR THROTTLE CABLE,DIP STICK AND TRANNY STICK,ALL THE REST IS PRETTY MUCH HOW IT COMES ,ALL SENSORS USED AND I DIDNT REPROGRAM THE ECU STILL STOCK.....CALL STREET AND PERFORMANCE AND ORDER EVERYTHING U WANT FROM THEM CHROME IS GREAT QUALITY AND THEY DONT GIVE U THE BULLSHIT RUN-AROUND LIKE MOST OTHER COMPANIES,.....MUCH EASIER TO CLEAN CHROME THEN HAVE TO POLISH ALUMINUM,CAR RUNS GREAT WITH NO ISSUES JUST LIKE FACTORY......IF U WANT TO DO A LS SWAP THEN YOU'LL NEED ALOT MORE THINGS BUT STILL FARELY SIMPLE
> ...THANKS!


This is 100% of what its about. No secret recipe just the ability to help everyone get on the right track. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

2DAYWASAGOODDAY said:


> MY SON WITH PURPLE KUSH
> View attachment 1030690


:thumbsup:


----------



## El raton (Oct 8, 2003)

-JUICY 93- said:


> View attachment 1035337
> View attachment 1035361


Chuco town bad ass lac


----------



## BlackDawg (Dec 2, 2003)

WhiteChocolate said:


> This is 100% of what its about. No secret recipe just the ability to help everyone get on the right track. Thank you for sharing.


Absolutely! Def appreciate the info. I've been scouring this thread for motor ideas and there only a few big-bodies that even pop their hoods at shows. I believe in starting a build from the inside out instead of the other way around.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

BlackDawg said:


> Absolutely! Def appreciate the info. I've been scouring this thread for motor ideas and there only a few big-bodies that even pop their hoods at shows. I believe in starting a build from the inside out instead of the other way around.


Here is some reference photos.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## BlackDawg (Dec 2, 2003)

JACKPOT!! Thanks homie!!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

DAM! thats an excellant engine compartment collection! i like the pink one lol


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Man you need to put those pics in here

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/150313-lt1-s-impala-cadillacs-caprices-38.html


----------



## KadillacTone (Jan 3, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## cheechaz87 (Nov 11, 2009)

Martian said:


>


this is a sick ass fleet !!! what color is it?


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

El raton said:


> Chuco town bad ass lac


Thanks homie


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

El raton said:


> Chuco town bad ass lac


Thanks homie


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

Where do y'all get ur tires?. Thanks.


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

LowSupreme84 said:


> Where do y'all get ur tires?. Thanks.


Premium Sportways. $152.50 each, or $610 a set with free shipping.

http://www.premiumsportway.com/


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

63hardtoprider said:


> Premium Sportways. $152.50 each, or $610 a set with free shipping.
> 
> http://www.premiumsportway.com/


Looks great man. & thanks for the link too.


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

cheechaz87 said:


> this is a sick ass fleet !!! what color is it?



Thanks! But it's just a Purple lol it's a custom purple we had mixed up like a pastel base


----------



## RFFR94 (Jan 5, 2014)

work in progress dont sleep on it


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

anyone need some spears i got a good deal on some text me 417-597-9502


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:naughty:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

How do I fill the power steering on a 93, is there not a fill reservoir


----------



## osegura (May 24, 2011)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

got me some snow shots lol


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## low85eldog (Aug 2, 2011)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>



 :thumbsup:


----------



## Sursito (Jun 27, 2013)

<B4 i dropped it had 4.5 turns of broken in 4 1/2 tons coils BMH






Afta<cut off 1 turn coil :boink:






WAXED :fool2:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

Looks good:h5:


Sursito said:


> View attachment 1063769
> <B4 i dropped it had 4.5 turns of broken in 4 1/2 tons coils BMH
> View attachment 1063777
> Afta<cut off 1 turn coil :boink:
> ...


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## chevyone (Oct 16, 2009)

LA COUNTY said:


> View attachment 1064161


any side shots


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

T
T
T:drama:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

chevyone said:


> any side shots


 Sorry no side shots homie:happysad:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:|


----------



## low85eldog (Aug 2, 2011)

raiderg12 said:


> T
> T
> T:drama:



:worship: very nice!


----------



## osegura (May 24, 2011)

..


----------



## boxer239 (Aug 2, 2010)

Can anyone tell how to replace the rear license plate filler on a 94 Fleetwood?


----------



## osegura (May 24, 2011)

Chillin at Crenshaw earlier today...



















And stopped by and picked up the show registration forms from Klique East LA.











LOVE 4 THE STREETS SHOW!!!


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

T
T
M
F
T:drama:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

Looking for some help, I got this 95 brougham had nit run it for a couple months I started it today, dove it about 4 miles round trip and half way through it the temperature sensor started blinking, not continuously but every now and then it would , I left it running for a bit on my driveway and the cooling fans don't kick on. I checked the fuses and they are good. Anyone had this issue with the cooling fans not kicking in?


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

GRAPEVINE said:


> Looking for some help, I got this 95 brougham had nit run it for a couple months I started it today, dove it about 4 miles round trip and half way through it the temperature sensor started blinking, not continuously but every now and then it would , I left it running for a bit on my driveway and the cooling fans don't kick on. I checked the fuses and they are good. Anyone had this issue with the cooling fans not kicking in?



It's funny cause I have the same problem but mines a 93 with 350 not Lt1 but haven't figured it out and the only way they turn on is if I turn on then the a/c fan turns on or if I unplug the temp. Sensor the other cooling fan turns on. Any suggestions would help I've changed fuses, relays, and both fans and nothing. Thanks


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

Centillac said:


> It's funny cause I have the same problem but mines a 93 with 350 not Lt1 but haven't figured it out and the only way they turn on is if I turn on then the a/c fan turns on or if I unplug the temp. Sensor the other cooling fan turns on. Any suggestions would help I've changed fuses, relays, and both fans and nothing. Thanks


I gotta figure it out to bro... I wanna drive this bad boi, nohomo


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## caprice69 (May 20, 2008)

I'm running 13s on my 94. I notice that I have a stumble at 45-50 mph. An it goes away if I speed up. I'm sure it's da converter locking up. Has any one else had this problem. Any help appreciated tanx


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

umlolo said:


> Could also be ignition control module much cheaper take to a shop put it on machine


I changed the ignition coil n it started right up


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

the first cooling fan wont kick on until the engine reaches around 160 or 170....the 2nd one really only comes on when the AC is running....ive dealt with this on mine for years now....always just ran the AC and both rans ran fine.....you can have the computer reprogrammed to turn the fans on at different temps but there is not need if they are coming on ....


----------



## osegura (May 24, 2011)

Nice pic bro..


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

ttt


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

View attachment 1082321


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## joeyd956 (Jun 21, 2009)

my bigbody


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Just bought my first big body and it has 14,s on it now, I was wondering if there is anything I have to do to throw 13,s on it ?? like grinding the calipers or can I just throw them on no probs ??? Thanks in advance :thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

bad company said:


> Just bought my first big body and it has 14,s on it now, I was wondering if there is anything I have to do to throw 13,s on it ?? like grinding the calipers or can I just throw them on no probs ??? Thanks in advance :thumbsup:


more than likely, you'll have to grind the calipers. The rear may rub, but you can fix that with either running real D's, Z's, or WWK's or rock 13x6's.


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

bad company said:


> Just bought my first big body and it has 14,s on it now, I was wondering if there is anything I have to do to throw 13,s on it ?? like grinding the calipers or can I just throw them on no probs ??? Thanks in advance :thumbsup:


How low is car 13s will put it on ground


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

CadillacTom said:


> more than likely, you'll have to grind the calipers. The rear may rub, but you can fix that with either running real D's, Z's, or WWK's or rock 13x6's.


 The car is juiced already , just like the look of 13,s on them .what would rub ? or are you meaning it will if its not cut yet ? :dunno:


----------



## rafa.limon (Jan 31, 2012)

how do i post pictures from an iphone?


----------



## rafa.limon (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

CadillacTom said:


> more than likely, you'll have to grind the calipers. The rear may rub, but you can fix that with either running real D's, Z's, or WWK's or rock 13x6's.


this theory didn't work for me... i had a 96 and a set of 72 spoked daytons from 1995 and i had to trim my skirts,and grind my calipers but that's a must with any car that has 5 on 5 lug pattern.


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

bad company said:


> The car is juiced already , just like the look of 13,s on them .what would rub ? or are you meaning it will if its not cut yet ? :dunno:


The rear may rub with the skirts on it. You'll have to grind the calipers/cut the inside of the skirts, like My Way said.


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

What i did to roll 13 on my lac was put washers on each lug nut to give it that space so when i put on that adapter...then on the back grinded down the inside of the skirt and it dont rub rides good...


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

SergDog82 said:


> What i did to roll 13 on my lac was put washers on each lug nut to give it that space so when i put on that adapter...then on the back grinded down the inside of the skirt and it dont rub rides good...


Dude..you don't want to use washers on your studs..just get some spacers..there cheap and will spin true


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

8t4mc said:


> Dude..you don't want to use washers on your studs..just get some spacers..there cheap and will spin true


I got them at O'Reilly's it said spacer on the package.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

So your adapter has space between each lug?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

The spacer is one solid aluminum peice.


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

8t4mc said:


> The spacer is one solid aluminum peice.


Ok..who has them..around here..


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

8t4mc said:


> The spacer is one solid aluminum peice.


And dont yell i haven't seen you in a while for you to do that lol...how you been homie..


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

SergDog82 said:


> And dont yell i haven't seen you in a while for you to do that lol...how you been homie..


Isn't yelling when you type in caps?? I don't know? Im on my phone..but anyway..they have them at oreilly by the lug nuts..just don't want to see ya have an accident. .you'll see me on easter!


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Why do people on here get scared on useing spacers. I roll on Galaxy 13 x 7s all the way around, all day with no problems. Even hop the shit out of my 93 big body. Got spacers up front. And a shorten rear end in the back. No rubbing anywhere. Three wheel with no problems. And still cruise layed out with no problems. Sway bars in front and back and can hit the freeway locked up doing 80 mph and NO swaying at all. 8 inch cylinders up front, 10 in back. 2 pump, 8 batteries. NO PROBLEMS. Good luck.


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Ak dave is this the one..


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

SergDog82 said:


> Ak dave is this the one..
> View attachment 1093641


Yes sir!!
Much safer


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for all the replys. Sounds like the easiest way is run spacers in the front and grind calipers if need be, and trim the skirts in the back . :thumbsup:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

bad company said:


> Thanks for all the replys. Sounds like the easiest way is run spacers in the front and grind calipers if need be, and trim the skirts in the back . :thumbsup:


I'm running Zeniths on mine (13x7) and have 10mm spacers on the front as well. The caliper is BARELY ground at all.


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

63hardtoprider said:


> I'm running Zeniths on mine (13x7) and have 10mm spacers on the front as well. The caliper is BARELY ground at all.


 Nice Friggin ride bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:shocked:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RFFR94 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## RFFR94 (Jan 5, 2014)

Still in works^^^^


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

looking for stock wheels for my 93 in the ie so cal area ,if anybody has any for sale pm me ,thanks


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

RFFR94 said:


>


Looking good bROtha. RFFR


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

GRAPEVINE said:


> Looking for some help, I got this 95 brougham had nit run it for a couple months I started it today, dove it about 4 miles round trip and half way through it the temperature sensor started blinking, not continuously but every now and then it would , I left it running for a bit on my driveway and the cooling fans don't kick on. I checked the fuses and they are good. Anyone had this issue with the cooling fans not kicking in?


temp sensor in the water pump are known to go bad alot. They are only $10 but alot of people get bad ones right out of the box. It controls when the fans turn on so if relays are good then its the sensor


----------



## BlackDawg (Dec 2, 2003)

I seen a few lacks with chrome gas tank covers. Anyone know how these are made?


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

JasperFelon said:


> looking for stock wheels for my 93 in the ie so cal area ,if anybody has any for sale pm me ,thanks


??


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

BlackDawg said:


> I seen a few lacks with chrome gas tank covers. Anyone know how these are made?


most people use the metal ones from the 80-92's and adapt them to fit


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

CoupeDTS said:


> temp sensor in the water pump are known to go bad alot. They are only $10 but alot of people get bad ones right out of the box. It controls when the fans turn on so if relays are good then its the sensor


thanks ill do that, is it located on the water pump?


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

bigdoughnuts said:


> Why do people on here get scared on useing spacers. I roll on Galaxy 13 x 7s all the way around, all day with no problems. Even hop the shit out of my 93 big body. Got spacers up front. And a shorten rear end in the back. No rubbing anywhere. Three wheel with no problems. And still cruise layed out with no problems. Sway bars in front and back and can hit the freeway locked up doing 80 mph and NO swaying at all. 8 inch cylinders up front, 10 in back. 2 pump, 8 batteries. NO PROBLEMS. Good luck.


 Hey Bro, I was wondering if you are running spacers do you have to get longer studs to ? :biggrin: :dunno: And also what is the thickness of spacer that you used ?


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

joeyd956 said:


> my bigbody


 I have a booty kit for my car, is it a lot of bullshit to put on or ? any body have pics of an install ?? Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## joeyd956 (Jun 21, 2009)

bad company said:


> I have a booty kit for my car, is it a lot of bullshit to put on or ? any body have pics of an install ?? Thanks :thumbsup:


well I just drilled 2 holes thru the bumper in the plastic with full thread bolts with washers n lock nuts too hole it tight with the kit ... but I took off cause im putting the 13 rim on


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

Anybody need a slip drive shaft for a 93-96 fleetwood.i have one for sale $275


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

bad company said:


> Hey Bro, I was wondering if you are running spacers do you have to get longer studs to ? :biggrin: :dunno: And also what is the thickness of spacer that you used ?


No bro, I didn't change the studs. Factorys are still on there. The spacers are 1/4 inch if I'm correct. Can find them at any local auto parts store.


----------



## BlackDawg (Dec 2, 2003)

GRAPEVINE said:


> most people use the metal ones from the 80-92's and adapt them to fit


Thx :thumbsup:










Dropped the frame to get reinforced! Always built cars from the inside out, not the outside in!


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:sprint:


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

A few of mine from Carl Casper this past weekend


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

LA COUNTY said:


> View attachment 1088465
> :wow:


I'll be missing it for sure!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

GRAPEVINE said:


> thanks ill do that, is it located on the water pump?


Yes on the front


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

bigdoughnuts said:


> No bro, I didn't change the studs. Factorys are still on there. The spacers are 1/4 inch if I'm correct. Can find them at any local auto parts store.


 Ok cool Thanks for the come back !! :thumbsup:See if you can find out exactly what size spacer you did use ok . :thumbsup:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

joeyd956 said:


> well I just drilled 2 holes thru the bumper in the plastic with full thread bolts with washers n lock nuts too hole it tight with the kit ... but I took off cause im putting the 13 rim on


 Ok Thanks for the info bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## bWiLKINS (Feb 10, 2014)

How have most of you guys run your exhausts? I need to get one made for the 94 I just bought and I'll be running 14" cylinders in the back for lots of 3-wheeling. Should I just have the exhaust made to dump right after the mufflers with turndowns before the rear axle?


----------



## xxsickoxx (Apr 3, 2011)

JINXED32 said:


> My 95 Fleetwood out for the first time @ Majestics New Year Picnic
> View attachment 999106


Anybody know how to clear that corner side marker? looks clan af


----------



## CaddyFleetwood (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm selling a 1994 Cadillac Fleetwood with 107k miles. Will post more pictures later.

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/4358640002.html


----------



## Gold86 (Sep 1, 2009)

LA COUNTY said:


> View attachment 1064161


How do u take off the plastic trim off the rocker mouldings? I would to paint mine as well.


----------



## 75HouseofGlass (Oct 1, 2008)

this car is for sale $7,000


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

loster87 said:


> Anybody need a slip drive shaft for a 93-96 fleetwood.i have one for sale $275


I can do 285 shipped


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

loster87 said:


> Anybody need a slip drive shaft for a 93-96 fleetwood.i have one for sale $275


I can do 285 shipped


----------



## D-BOY R.O (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

i have a clean vynil top from a 94 caddi fleetwood for sale ,interested pm me


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

75HouseofGlass said:


> View attachment 1111346
> this car is for sale $7,000


 Saw this one in Moneysota!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## kadillak_driver (May 3, 2006)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

Gold86 said:


> How do u take off the plastic trim off the rocker mouldings? I would to paint mine as well.


 You can use a putty knife or a long blade with teeth and slowly pull it off the molding. There just on there with double sided tape:thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

bWiLKINS said:


> How have most of you guys run your exhausts? I need to get one made for the 94 I just bought and I'll be running 14" cylinders in the back for lots of 3-wheeling. Should I just have the exhaust made to dump right after the mufflers with turndowns before the rear axle?


If you end it right after the mufflers your axle will be black in weeks. Also the inside will smell like exhaust. Not good for chrome or paint. The factory arch over the axle doesnt get in the way of anything. I replaced the entire exhaust on my fleet with new replacements from rockauto.com it was all bolt/clamp on i just didnt do the resonators in back i made it dump down and to the side below the rear rockers. Only cost 150$.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

JasperFelon said:


> i have a clean vynil top from a 94 caddi fleetwood for sale ,interested pm me


What color


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

Light gray


----------



## bWiLKINS (Feb 10, 2014)

CoupeDTS said:


> If you end it right after the mufflers your axle will be black in weeks. Also the inside will smell like exhaust. Not good for chrome or paint. The factory arch over the axle doesnt get in the way of anything. I replaced the entire exhaust on my fleet with new replacements from rockauto.com it was all bolt/clamp on i just didnt do the resonators in back i made it dump down and to the side below the rear rockers. Only cost 150$.


Ok, I'll just get one made from stainless in the factory specs. Thanks!


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

selling my 93 $9500 chrome undies patterned out


----------



## BlackDawg (Dec 2, 2003)

Can someone confirm that this crate motor is a direct replacement for my 96 LT1??


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

big pimpin said:


> I'll be missing it for sure!


  Sorry homie. Cool looking Caddy:thumbsup:


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

loster87 said:


> I can do 285 shipped


Where r u located bro?


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

lilo said:


> Where r u located bro?


Palestine tx


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Did a little hand wash today.


----------



## clicka7 (Dec 7, 2012)

63hardtoprider said:


>


Pm me the price on that clean ass caddy


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

clicka7 said:


> Pm me the price on that clean ass caddy


Won't be selling it for a while. I am looking for a 59 vert and I got this to ride while I'm building the 59. With the extent that I am going on the 59, it's probably going to take 3-5 years to finish.


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v.../484873-bigbody-caddy-parts.html#post19416889


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:facepalm:






:facepalm:What not to do to a Big Body Lac


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

Gold86 said:


> How do u take off the plastic trim off the rocker mouldings? I would to paint mine as well.


tape around, they don't come off easy


----------



## Gold86 (Sep 1, 2009)

505transplant said:


> tape around, they don't come off easy


Thanks! Maybe i'll try using a hair dryer to soften the tape and then use a knife or something to gently pry them off the molding.


----------



## braman213 (Sep 28, 2011)

Can someone explain what has to be done to my 93 big body so that I can ride locked down in the back with 13×7's without scraping the body or skirts. USEING THE STOCK SKIRTS AND IF POSSIBLE NO 13×6'S.

I've seen a few guys out there doing it on videos and shit.. BIG PIMPIN who had that black big body a couple pages back.. let me know the info homie. It would be greatly appreciated!!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

U have to run og daytons or zenith or cut ur rear end u have to cut the tabs on the skerts to


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

Yep, you need Daytons or Zeniths. They are the only ones out there (that I know of) that have the proper offset to allow this. I have 13x7 Zeniths on mine and I didn't have to cut the tabs and it works fine. I am also running the Premium Sportway 5.20-13's.


----------



## braman213 (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

13 inch rims sit inside the tabs zenith and dayton rims sit a lityle in you cant tell the difference looking at them some 13 7 s (china's) sit further out.


----------



## cesar_23 (Feb 6, 2014)

need a grill for my 96 fleetwood used please


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

Im parting out a 94 fleetwood,need parts pm me and ill let you know if i have them.located in san bernardino So Cal.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

braman213 said:


> Can someone explain what has to be done to my 93 big body so that I can ride locked down in the back with 13×7's without scraping the body or skirts. USEING THE STOCK SKIRTS AND IF POSSIBLE NO 13×6'S.
> 
> I've seen a few guys out there doing it on videos and shit.. BIG PIMPIN who had that black big body a couple pages back.. let me know the info homie. It would be greatly appreciated!!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


BIG PIMPIN didnt use the stock rear end for his....pm him for details hes cool


----------



## osegura (May 24, 2011)

*Just a reminder, Hope to see everyone this Sunday!*





*RIDE ONE MOTORING along with OSCAR SEGURA

Will be hosting the LOVE 4 THE STREETS car show!*

*FREE ADMISSION! To all walk in guests!*

*Come out and join us for a fun day and check out some clean rides!
This event will be held on March 16th 2014
Location: RIDE ONE MOTORING, 13752 Harbor Blvd. Garden Grove Ca. 92843*


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:cheesy::thumbsup: Cool homie.


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

Any big bodies with 72 cross laced rims ?


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

Trikejustclownin said:


> Any big bodies with 72 cross laced rims ?


Mine are just 72 straights


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

LA COUNTY said:


> View attachment 1130361


Hey those are both my lacs. And they're for sale too ;-) located in the I.E. socal area


----------



## bWiLKINS (Feb 10, 2014)

Anyone know if there is an aftermarket intake from another application that will work with the Fleetwoods? Looking to clean up my engine bay and want to get rid of the big ugly stock air box and arm but it would appear there is nothing designed specifically for the Fleetwood. Any suggestions?


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Trikejustclownin said:


> Any big bodies with 72 cross laced rims ?


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

lowdeville said:


>


I still haven't seen this in person... Look badass


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

63hardtoprider said:


> Yep, you need Daytons or Zeniths. They are the only ones out there (that I know of) that have the proper offset to allow this. I have 13x7 Zeniths on mine and I didn't have to cut the tabs and it works fine. I am also running the Premium Sportway 5.20-13's.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

bWiLKINS said:


> Anyone know if there is an aftermarket intake from another application that will work with the Fleetwoods? Looking to clean up my engine bay and want to get rid of the big ugly stock air box and arm but it would appear there is nothing designed specifically for the Fleetwood. Any suggestions?


Corvette LT1 engine and tranny from a mid 90's Corvette......... Pretty simple to put in.


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

have these parts for sale ,pm me for price....have more parts parting out a 94,pm me what you need and ill let you know if i have it


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

LA COUNTY said:


> :facepalm:
> View attachment 1121761
> :facepalm:What not to do to a Big Body Lac


 :burn:


----------



## cesar_23 (Feb 6, 2014)

any used continental kit for sale or cadillac fleetwood e&g grill used... thanks PM asap please


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Put some 72 spoke cross lace 13's on my lac..


----------



## bWiLKINS (Feb 10, 2014)

63hardtoprider said:


> Corvette LT1 engine and tranny from a mid 90's Corvette......... Pretty simple to put in.


You mean use an intake for a mid 90s Corvette? I was also thinking a 94-96 Impala SS intake would work as well since they are basically the same car chassis wise. What do you think?


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

bWiLKINS said:


> You mean use an intake for a mid 90s Corvette? I was also thinking a 94-96 Impala SS intake would work as well since they are basically the same car chassis wise. What do you think?


Nope, I was talking about swapping the entire engine. You won't be disappointed......


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)

Trikejustclownin said:


> Any big bodies with 72 cross laced rims ?


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Cross lace 72 spoke 13's


----------



## joeyd956 (Jun 21, 2009)

3rd COAST RIDER said:


> View attachment 1134513
> View attachment 1134537


damn I like how ur Fleetwood lays ..wish mine can lay like that


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)

joeyd956 said:


> damn I like how ur Fleetwood lays ..wish mine can lay like that


:thumbsup:Thanks! post some pics up!


----------



## joeyd956 (Jun 21, 2009)

this is mine homie .. she got ext arms n she fully dump in the front .. homies front the club tell me it has too much spring in the front


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)

joeyd956 said:


> this is mine homie .. she got ext arms n she fully dump in the front .. homies front the club tell me it has too much spring in the front


I cut the floor out the back and when i put the channel in I raised it 3 inches above the frame so it lays I only have 2 turns for the front springs with a 1 inch ext a arms!







cross member






frame


----------



## joeyd956 (Jun 21, 2009)

3rd COAST RIDER said:


> I cut the floor out the back and when i put the channel in I raised it 3 inches above the frame so it lays I only have 2 turns for the front springs with a 1 inch ext a arms!
> 
> View attachment 1136225
> cross member
> ...



damn she fuckin lays .. I like it  maybe laterz ill do the same for mine .. thanks for the info homie


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

cad a little dirty as it just had gotten a little make over and rear bumper was getting put back at the time of the pic


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

BigLos said:


> Hey those are both my lacs. And they're for sale too ;-) located in the I.E. socal area


:sprint:Cool homie good luck with your sale:thumbsup:.


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

63hardtoprider said:


> Nope, I was talking about swapping the entire engine. You won't be disappointed......


 :cheesy: Really is it better than the stok engine in the Fleetwood? What about the transmission?


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

LA COUNTY said:


> :cheesy: Really is it better than the stok engine in the Fleetwood? What about the transmission?


By about 1000x. The transmission is a 4l60e that is pretty much a direct swap also. I am about to get one for my Fleetwood and put a mild cam, go through the heads, and a few other things to make it around 400-425 hp. All you need is the engine, transmission, and ECU.


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

LA COUNTY said:


> :cheesy: Really is it better than the stok engine in the Fleetwood? What about the transmission?


THE MOTOR IS THE ORIGINAL LT1 FROM 95 WITH 54,000 OG MILES,JUST ADDED TO IT, COMPLETE STREET AND PERFORMANCE SERPTINTINE KIT USING THE STOCK WATER PUMP AND HARMONIC BALANCER,DUAL ELECTRIC FANS, STREET AND PERFOMANCE INTAKE AND TOP PLATE,CERAMIC COATED STOCK HEADERS(TAKE OFF THE HEAT SHIELDS AND SMOOTH OUT), REMOVAL OF ABS SYSTEM AND REPLUMBING BRAKES, BILLET RESEVIORS FOR COOLANT AND POWER STEERING FLUID RELOCATED, CORVETTE FUEL RAIL COVERS, LOKAR THROTTLE CABLE,DIP STICK AND TRANNY STICK,ALL THE REST IS PRETTY MUCH HOW IT COMES ,ALL SENSORS USED AND I DIDNT REPROGRAM THE ECU STILL STOCK.....CALL STREET AND PERFORMANCE AND ORDER EVERYTHING U WANT FROM THEM CHROME IS GREAT QUALITY AND THEY DONT GIVE U THE BULLSHIT RUN-AROUND LIKE MOST OTHER COMPANIES,.....MUCH EASIER TO CLEAN CHROME THEN HAVE TO POLISH ALUMINUM,CAR RUNS GREAT WITH NO ISSUES JUST LIKE FACTORY......IF U WANT TO DO A LS SWAP THEN YOU'LL NEED ALOT MORE THINGS BUT STILL FARELY SIMPLE
...THANKS! 

This was posted back on page 1744. 2daywasagoodday is the one that shared the info. His Caddy has one in it and it looks SO NICE sitting in there.


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

*Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show & Concert this Saturday March 29, 2014 at the University of Phoenix Stadium: 

1 Cardinal Dr. in Glendale AZ 85305. 

Show Hours are from 2 p.m. to 10:00 p.m. 

**The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium. 

*Entertainment will feature *MC MAGIC, BABY BASH, KID INK, WHODINI, DJ BABY CHINO, LIL ROB, LV SHARP, CECY B, and ERIC BELLINGER!!!*

*Special Appearances by The Cardinals Cheerleaders and BIG RED!!!

For more info. go to *www.motorsportshowcase.com *or call 480-766-8164 
*
*You may purchase advance discount tickets at the University of Phoenix Stadium Box Office or go to *http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/19004C3BA20B75E5

*Have a great Blessed Day.

*


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

63hardtoprider said:


> THE MOTOR IS THE ORIGINAL LT1 FROM 95 WITH 54,000 OG MILES,JUST ADDED TO IT, COMPLETE STREET AND PERFORMANCE SERPTINTINE KIT USING THE STOCK WATER PUMP AND HARMONIC BALANCER,DUAL ELECTRIC FANS, STREET AND PERFOMANCE INTAKE AND TOP PLATE,CERAMIC COATED STOCK HEADERS(TAKE OFF THE HEAT SHIELDS AND SMOOTH OUT), REMOVAL OF ABS SYSTEM AND REPLUMBING BRAKES, BILLET RESEVIORS FOR COOLANT AND POWER STEERING FLUID RELOCATED, CORVETTE FUEL RAIL COVERS, LOKAR THROTTLE CABLE,DIP STICK AND TRANNY STICK,ALL THE REST IS PRETTY MUCH HOW IT COMES ,ALL SENSORS USED AND I DIDNT REPROGRAM THE ECU STILL STOCK.....CALL STREET AND PERFORMANCE AND ORDER EVERYTHING U WANT FROM THEM CHROME IS GREAT QUALITY AND THEY DONT GIVE U THE BULLSHIT RUN-AROUND LIKE MOST OTHER COMPANIES,.....MUCH EASIER TO CLEAN CHROME THEN HAVE TO POLISH ALUMINUM,CAR RUNS GREAT WITH NO ISSUES JUST LIKE FACTORY......IF U WANT TO DO A LS SWAP THEN YOU'LL NEED ALOT MORE THINGS BUT STILL FARELY SIMPLE
> ...THANKS!
> 
> This was posted back on page 1744. 2daywasagoodday is the one that shared the info. His Caddy has one in it and it looks SO NICE sitting in there.


 Thanks homie for the info :thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

3rd COAST RIDER said:


> View attachment 1134513
> View attachment 1134537


 :wowam love the way it lays good work homie.:thumbsup:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

I have a question do 93 big bodies have dual exhaust


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

Trikejustclownin said:


> I have a question do 93 big bodies have dual exhaust


Not stock.


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

Because i have a 93 big body but i only have the exhaust manifold.... so its not dual then


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

In need of..
Front Bumper guards (1 or 2 of them)
the OG CD/Cassette player
Passenger Side Rocker that connect with front bumper
maybe even some mats. 
Thanks


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

btw anyone know where to get those Stainless Steal Spears? If so are they as good as they say? Thanks.


----------



## low85eldog (Aug 2, 2011)

X2 ^^ I NEED THEM TOO!! PM ME!


----------



## low85eldog (Aug 2, 2011)

Does anybody have a big body that is hopping?? hitting serious inches?? Lets see some pics/ vids..


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## bWiLKINS (Feb 10, 2014)

^^^^^I was just about to ask how people normally do that, I have heard of it being done so they dont buckle but havent actually seen pics of how much people usually cover with glass. That looks like a terrible job. (not the way it was done but actually having to do it I mean)


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

sour diesel said:


>


hey breh , did the chemiqual reaction cause heat? i wanna do this to my lac but im curious about the paint being ruined


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

Trikejustclownin said:


> I have a question do 93 big bodies have dual exhaust


LT1'S do


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

LowSupreme84 said:


> btw anyone know where to get those Stainless Steal Spears? If so are they as good as they say? Thanks.


i got all four made out of aluminum look good


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

GRAPEVINE said:


> hey breh , did the chemiqual reaction cause heat? i wanna do this to my lac but im curious about the paint being ruined


I just mixed it up with a little bit less of the hardener recomended like half. So it only got warm and I had plenty of time to work with it. I will say it's a huge pain in the ass to get it up in the corners where it usually buckles. And also it gives you brain damage. But the kandy paint is all good and wasn't harmed at all


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

sour diesel said:


> I just mixed it up with a little bit less of the hardener recomended like half. So it only got warm and I had plenty of time to work with it. I will say it's a huge pain in the ass to get it up in the corners where it usually buckles. And also it gives you *brain damage*. But the kandy paint is all good and wasn't harmed at all


you sure it wasnt the sour diesel?


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

GRAPEVINE said:


> you sure it wasnt the sour diesel?


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

GRAPEVINE said:


> LT1'S do


Its not a lti just a. 5.7


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

joeyd956 said:


> this is mine homie .. she got ext arms n she fully dump in the front .. homies front the club tell me it has too much spring in the front


Nice i like it like that mine lay about the same hieghth


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

Trikejustclownin said:


> I have a question do 93 big bodies have dual exhaust



No they don't only 94-96 with lt1 engines do. 93 caddy have the regular 5.7l 350 tbi engine. But I mean you could add dual exhaust if u want.


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

Centillac said:


> No they don't only 94-96 with lt1 engines do. 93 caddy have the regular 5.7l 350 tbi engine. But I mean you could add dual exhaust if u want.


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

1994 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham For Sale: 1994 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham with 98,400 original miles on a clean V8 5.7 LT1 motor. That’s an average of 4920 miles per year. This car is garage kept under a cover. I am the 2nd owner of this car since 1999. It has a clean original white exterior paint with blue interior with cold a/c, heater, power windows and a Kenwood stereo system with 2 amps, 6 speakers, 2 10" woofers. This caddy is rolling on a set of new 175/70 R14 with 100 spoke two wing knock-off's with custom white ceramic Cadillac emblems. (5 wheels) The car is lifted with a chrome Low Joes FB/SS set up with 6 batteries. The rear end was professionally cut 1 inch on each side to prevent any tire rub. If you know someone who owns a lowered Fleetwood, you know what I am talking about. The rear end was then re-enforced and dipped in chrome. This car shows lots of chrome in the rear when the car is lifted. This car is full turn key car, ready to cruise or take to the park to show off. I'm asking $13,500 OBO. I can be reached @ 214-868-6670































































































































​


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:cheesy: Dam! Wonder what ever happened to this one?


----------



## JROLL (Aug 29, 2011)

^^Clean!^^


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## CadillacDreaming (Oct 27, 2013)

*Thought I'd post mine*

Meet Kimberly


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## joeyd956 (Jun 21, 2009)

:wow::wow::wow:


----------



## htown_manny17 (Feb 18, 2004)

My baby, pretty much stock! With a semi custom interior, sound and wheels....


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

214-CADDY said:


> 1994 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham For Sale: 1994 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham with 98,400 original miles on a clean V8 5.7 LT1 motor. That’s an average of 4920 miles per year. This car is garage kept under a cover. I am the 2nd owner of this car since 1999. It has a clean original white exterior paint with blue interior with cold a/c, heater, power windows and a Kenwood stereo system with 2 amps, 6 speakers, 2 10" woofers. This caddy is rolling on a set of new 175/70 R14 with 100 spoke two wing knock-off's with custom white ceramic Cadillac emblems. (5 wheels) The car is lifted with a chrome Low Joes FB/SS set up with 6 batteries. The rear end was professionally cut 1 inch on each side to prevent any tire rub. If you know someone who owns a lowered Fleetwood, you know what I am talking about. The rear end was then re-enforced and dipped in chrome. This car shows lots of chrome in the rear when the car is lifted. This car is full turn key car, ready to cruise or take to the park to show off. I'm asking $13,500 OBO. I can be reached @ 214-868-6670
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

joeyd956 said:


> :wow::wow::wow:


 !Dam! Now ive seen everything.:nicoderm:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

214-CADDY said:


> 1994 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham For Sale: 1994 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham with 98,400 original miles on a clean V8 5.7 LT1 motor. That’s an average of 4920 miles per year. This car is garage kept under a cover. I am the 2nd owner of this car since 1999. It has a clean original white exterior paint with blue interior with cold a/c, heater, power windows and a Kenwood stereo system with 2 amps, 6 speakers, 2 10" woofers. This caddy is rolling on a set of new 175/70 R14 with 100 spoke two wing knock-off's with custom white ceramic Cadillac emblems. (5 wheels) The car is lifted with a chrome Low Joes FB/SS set up with 6 batteries. The rear end was professionally cut 1 inch on each side to prevent any tire rub. If you know someone who owns a lowered Fleetwood, you know what I am talking about. The rear end was then re-enforced and dipped in chrome. This car shows lots of chrome in the rear when the car is lifted. This car is full turn key car, ready to cruise or take to the park to show off. I'm asking $13,500 OBO. I can be reached @ 214-868-6670
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN, I think that price is too high. I bought mine for LESS than you asking price with full paint, full interior, setup, sounds, zeniths, premium sportways etc. with lower miles (82,000). No disrespect, because the car is nice, but that price! Heres mine for comparison..


----------



## xxsickoxx (Apr 3, 2011)

Wud up Homies, im finally gonna stripe and leaf my 94. Its candy apple red any good suggestions or pictures for striping colors?


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

xxsickoxx said:


> Wud up Homies, im finally gonna stripe and leaf my 94. Its candy apple red any good suggestions or pictures for striping colors?


turned gold leafing or varigated gold looks AWESOME on pretty much ANY red.


----------



## xxsickoxx (Apr 3, 2011)

i think imma go silver leafing (to go withh the all chrome wheels and the chrome mouldings) what about the actual stripe colors? what do u think homie


----------



## xxsickoxx (Apr 3, 2011)

i think imma go silver leafing (to go withh the all chrome wheels and the chrome mouldings)  what about the actual stripe colors? what do u think homie


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Don't see nothing wrong with this Cad

http://vimeo.com/82148973


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

T
T
T
:thumbsup:


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

T
T
M
F
T:drama:


----------



## 94Fleet (Nov 30, 2012)

Anyone know how to clean off water spots from the Chrome panels


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

Steel wool (0000) works great!:thumbsup:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

94Fleet said:


> Anyone know how to clean off water spots from the Chrome panels


Chrome polish applied with a circular applicater and buffed off with a terry towel


----------



## 94Fleet (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

raiderg12 said:


> My frame getting water dropped at gator customs:drama:


:nicoderm::nicoderm::yessad::yessad:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

JUST ME said:


> Don't see nothing wrong with this Cad
> 
> http://vimeo.com/82148973


 Me neither, even mom, dad n the dog love it exept for their daughter :angry: should throw her out the back door .


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## Royal Legacy (Apr 5, 2010)

ROYAL LEGACY CC 

.:Central Florida:.


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## bWiLKINS (Feb 10, 2014)

Anyone know of any companies making repop inner fenders? Not the structure that the fender is mounted to but the actual fender well?


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

bWiLKINS said:


> Anyone know of any companies making repop inner fenders? Not the structure that the fender is mounted to but the actual fender well?


Too new of a car for repop parts like these. be cheaper to find one thats being parted out and clean/repaint them. I think Cadillac still can order these too.


----------



## bWiLKINS (Feb 10, 2014)

^^^ok, thanks man. I'll have try to Caddy, all the Fleetwoods that are being parted in my area have the same rust spot issues that my inner fenders do so I'm thinking brand new is the way to go.


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

Royal Legacy said:


> ROYAL LEGACY CC
> 
> .:Central Florida:.


 Cool hopping pik:thumbsup: of the Caddy.


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## bWiLKINS (Feb 10, 2014)

63hardtoprider said:


> Too new of a car for repop parts like these. be cheaper to find one thats being parted out and clean/repaint them. I think Cadillac still can order these too.


Well I called my local dealer and they are discontinued NLA as brand new units. No clean ones around here that I have been able to find so far. Guess I will have to try and find a pair from the southern US.


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

93 - 96 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD ALUMINUM SPEARS MADE BY CADILLAC CONNECT _







CALL 714 371-5654 FOR YOUR SET ALUMINUM SPEARS_ 
HERE IS A MUST FOR ANY 93-96 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD ALUMINUM FENDER & QUARTER SPEARS MADE BY CADILLAC CONNECT 400.00 A SET OR 100.00 PLUS SHIPPING CALL 714-371-5654 TO ORDER YOUR SET . REPLACE YOUR FACTORY PLACTIC ONES THAT ARE PEELING , WRINKLING OR BUBBLING WITH THESE ALUMINUM SPEARS THAT WILL LAST AS LONG AS YOUR RIDE 
EACH PIECE COMES WITH 3M HEAVY DUTY DOUBLE SIDED TAPE JUST LIKE FACTORY EACH SET WILL BE SHIPPED IN A PLASTIC TUBE WITH END CAPS AND SHIPPING INSURANCE , SIGNATURE CONFORMATION 
















































​


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:chuck: Say what! I gots to have does so no more Lowrivi:|. :drama:What else can Cadillac Connect make for us?


----------



## 77cutty SURPREME brougham (May 21, 2013)

He'll yeah:h5:
So that's 400 for both sides and shipping?


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:sprint:


----------



## Towncarcraze (May 12, 2013)

Does anyone know where I can get a sliding rag put in my caddi for a good price and good quality in Cali or Arizona area


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CHELEOS87 (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

sour diesel said:


>


Nice homie I was wondering how your ride was coming along.


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

:naughty:


sour diesel said:


>





sour diesel said:


>


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Honorized Artz (Mar 12, 2014)

One thing I found as a Rider is that there isn't a lot of art out there that captures the culture of our movement and represents the streets where it came from... So I made it myself! Fine art for the riders. Decorate the walls of your house, shop, or Man-cave with pieces we can relate to... www.MagChop.com offers Urban fine art gallery wrapped on high quality stretched canvas. Framed lithographs, and T-shirts coming soon!


----------



## RFFR94 (Jan 5, 2014)

Im assuming the green one is called sour diesel....if so comin out nice i call mine Blue cheese now


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

PURPLE KUSH


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CHELEOS87 (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

I just picked up my first Big Body Caddy and I always liked tinted windows on my rides gets people wondering who is inside etc. lol kinda mysterious ,especially a big body with a booty kit hanging back there. Why do I see so many without tinted windows I think they would really gangsta with tinted glass even though they look great with out tinted glass. WHATS YOUR PREFERENCE OUT THERE AND WHY ? LET ME KNOW WHAT EVERYBODY THINKS ABOUT WINDOW TINT ON A BIG BODY . THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## toosweet (May 23, 2008)

bad company said:


> I just picked up my first Big Body Caddy and I always liked tinted windows on my rides gets people wondering who is inside etc. lol kinda mysterious ,especially a big body with a booty kit hanging back there. Why do I see so many without tinted windows I think they would really gangsta with tinted glass even though they look great with out tinted glass. WHATS YOUR PREFERENCE OUT THERE AND WHY ? LET ME KNOW WHAT EVERYBODY THINKS ABOUT WINDOW TINT ON A BIG BODY . THANKS :thumbsup:


Congrats on your purchase, tinted windows look better on newer cars, it takes away the classic look of lowriders in my opinion. The car doesn't make you gangsta but you can do whatever you like.


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

bad company said:


> I just picked up my first Big Body Caddy and I always liked tinted windows on my rides gets people wondering who is inside etc. lol kinda mysterious ,especially a big body with a booty kit hanging back there. Why do I see so many without tinted windows I think they would really gangsta with tinted glass even though they look great with out tinted glass. WHATS YOUR PREFERENCE OUT THERE AND WHY ? LET ME KNOW WHAT EVERYBODY THINKS ABOUT WINDOW TINT ON A BIG BODY . THANKS :thumbsup:


Hardly ever see low riders with tint… Unless it is colored tint or something like that. Plus, to me, as I lowrider I take pride in every part of my car. Tint just don't look right on low riders IMO.


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

low4ever said:


> Hardly ever see low riders with tint… Unless it is colored tint or something like that. Plus, to me, as I lowrider I take pride in every part of my car. Tint just don't look right on low riders IMO.


ABSOLUTELY NO BLACK/DARK WINDOW TINT ON A LOWRIDER. PERIOD 

The only exceptions are FULL SHOW cars that are using matching color tint on their cars to win extra points, but even then it's tacky.

Window tint should be reserved for imports, daily drivers, and family cars.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Fleetwoods have big windows and a big interior. I think its cool to show that off beong able to see inside and see that huge interior. Even on my daily fleet i wont tint it


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:shocked: Is it me or is the rear end shortend:wow:. Oh and "NO":nono: to tinted windows on a low low. Wait didnt some Cadillac Fleetwoods come from the factory with tinted windows especially the windshield???????


----------



## CHELEOS87 (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

LA COUNTY said:


> View attachment 1209682
> :shocked: Is it me or is the rear end shortend:wow:. Oh and "NO":nono: to tinted windows on a low low. Wait didnt some Cadillac Fleetwoods come from the factory with tinted windows especially the windshield???????


Those look like 13x5s.......


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

LA COUNTY said:


> View attachment 1209682
> :shocked: Is it me or is the rear end shortend:wow:. Oh and "NO":nono: to tinted windows on a low low. Wait didnt some Cadillac Fleetwoods come from the factory with tinted windows especially the windshield???????


Probably is shortened. A LOT of guys around here are starting to do it, and it works REALLY well. No problem running 13x7 bruce lee's with a shortened rearend.


----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

bad company said:


> I just picked up my first Big Body Caddy and I always liked tinted windows on my rides gets people wondering who is inside etc. lol kinda mysterious ,especially a big body with a booty kit hanging back there. Why do I see so many without tinted windows I think they would really gangsta with tinted glass even though they look great with out tinted glass. WHATS YOUR PREFERENCE OUT THERE AND WHY ? LET ME KNOW WHAT EVERYBODY THINKS ABOUT WINDOW TINT ON A BIG BODY . THANKS :thumbsup:


 Not just big body Cadillacs, but lowriders in general look cleaner with no tint. To me, if your windows are as flawless as your paint, it all flows together!


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

bad company said:


> I just picked up my first Big Body Caddy and I always liked tinted windows on my rides gets people wondering who is inside etc. lol kinda mysterious ,especially a big body with a booty kit hanging back there. Why do I see so many without tinted windows I think they would really gangsta with tinted glass even though they look great with out tinted glass. WHATS YOUR PREFERENCE OUT THERE AND WHY ? LET ME KNOW WHAT EVERYBODY THINKS ABOUT WINDOW TINT ON A BIG BODY . THANKS :thumbsup:


Tint makes any car look like a bucket.


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

OKAY SO MY 93 DOES NOT START, FRESH BATTERY ON IT ALL DASH CLUSTER LIGHTS COME ON AND DOES NOTHING BUT A LITTLE CLICKING SOUND, I SWAPPED THE STARTER RELAYS AND FUSE, STILL GET THE SAME CLICKING, STARTER DOES NOT EVEN MAKE A NOISE OR ANYTHING... ANY ONE HAD THIS ISSUE BEFORE??? I ANY HELP WILL BE APPRECIATED


----------



## bWiLKINS (Feb 10, 2014)

For anyone that has done a bunch of engine bay work on their cars, I want to delete the giant coolant overflow tank on the inner fender (as I have deleted everything else that mounts on the inner fenders except the fuse box) and I see that some people have done this by running a normal style rad with a cap. Does anyone know what application drops in size-wise or do I need to try and figure it out by measurements? Any info would be great. 

Thanks.


----------



## bWiLKINS (Feb 10, 2014)

GRAPEVINE said:


> OKAY SO MY 93 DOES NOT START, FRESH BATTERY ON IT ALL DASH CLUSTER LIGHTS COME ON AND DOES NOTHING BUT A LITTLE CLICKING SOUND, I SWAPPED THE STARTER RELAYS AND FUSE, STILL GET THE SAME CLICKING, STARTER DOES NOT EVEN MAKE A NOISE OR ANYTHING... ANY ONE HAD THIS ISSUE BEFORE??? I ANY HELP WILL BE APPRECIATED


Sounds like it is the solenoid in the starter. Hit it with the handle of a hammer a couple times and then try turning it over. I bet it works and fires right up.


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

GRAPEVINE said:


> OKAY SO MY 93 DOES NOT START, FRESH BATTERY ON IT ALL DASH CLUSTER LIGHTS COME ON AND DOES NOTHING BUT A LITTLE CLICKING SOUND, I SWAPPED THE STARTER RELAYS AND FUSE, STILL GET THE SAME CLICKING, STARTER DOES NOT EVEN MAKE A NOISE OR ANYTHING... ANY ONE HAD THIS ISSUE BEFORE??? I ANY HELP WILL BE APPRECIATED


Is it a dual post battery? The reason I ask is my buddy had a coupe deville that had the dual post battery, and when we tested the top posts it tested at 12.3 volts. When we tested the side posts it was 3.7 volts. I would take a multi meter and put it on the battery, have someone crank it and see if it drops below 10.5-11 volts. Anything less than that and it's the battery.


----------



## braman213 (Sep 28, 2011)

I had that same problem, and I found out that it was the battery wire that goes from the starter to the battery that was burnt up and fucked up.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

thanks bros i will give this a shot, all sugestions when i get home from work


----------



## leperchaun (Aug 19, 2012)

How did you override factory air ride and remove everything with no error codes


----------



## D-BOY R.O (Feb 28, 2011)

bad company said:


> I just picked up my first Big Body Caddy and I always liked tinted windows on my rides gets people wondering who is inside etc. lol kinda mysterious ,especially a big body with a booty kit hanging back there. Why do I see so many without tinted windows I think they would really gangsta with tinted glass even though they look great with out tinted glass. WHATS YOUR PREFERENCE OUT THERE AND WHY ? LET ME KNOW WHAT EVERYBODY THINKS ABOUT WINDOW TINT ON A BIG BODY . THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## D-BOY R.O (Feb 28, 2011)

This is the only reason I row tint. Limo is a must. But not a window tint fan on a big body


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

bWiLKINS said:


> For anyone that has done a bunch of engine bay work on their cars, I want to delete the giant coolant overflow tank on the inner fender (as I have deleted everything else that mounts on the inner fenders except the fuse box) and I see that some people have done this by running a normal style rad with a cap. Does anyone know what application drops in size-wise or do I need to try and figure it out by measurements? Any info would be great.
> 
> Thanks.


Sounds like a bad starter. Like someone sad above tap the starter and give it a try, a nice firm tap. On my big body mine wouldn't start one time, couldn't even jump it and check all my wiring and found my ground wire to the block was loose.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

leperchaun said:


> How did you override factory air ride and remove everything with no error codes


Air ride doesnt throw codes


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

bWiLKINS said:


> For anyone that has done a bunch of engine bay work on their cars, I want to delete the giant coolant overflow tank on the inner fender (as I have deleted everything else that mounts on the inner fenders except the fuse box) and I see that some people have done this by running a normal style rad with a cap. Does anyone know what application drops in size-wise or do I need to try and figure it out by measurements? Any info would be great.
> 
> Thanks.


On a 93 it would be easy just buy an aftermarket chrome overflow cylinder. For the LT1 its a pressurized tank and the cap is the radiator cap. So you would need a radiator that fits and has a cap. Youll run into alot of other issues because heater hoses and other hoses are all connected to that original coolant tank. LT1 is reverse flow also consider when figuring it all out


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

I was not expecting all of the comments but thanks for everybody taking the time to do so ! Much appreciated :thumbsup:


----------



## bWiLKINS (Feb 10, 2014)

CoupeDTS said:


> On a 93 it would be easy just buy an aftermarket chrome overflow cylinder. For the LT1 its a pressurized tank and the cap is the radiator cap. So you would need a radiator that fits and has a cap. Youll run into alot of other issues because heater hoses and other hoses are all connected to that original coolant tank. LT1 is reverse flow also consider when figuring it all out


Yea its a 94 with an LT1. I guess for now I will just leave it, it just sucks that the giant overflow is the only thing that is going to be mounted on my inner fenders now.


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

ALLRIGHT FELLAS, I GOT HOME YESTERDAY AND PROCEDED WITH ALL SUGGESTIONS MADE HERE WITH MY STARTING ISSUE.... I TOOK A HAMMER AND WITH THE HANDLE I TAPPED ON IT THE ARMATURE, AND IT FIRED RIGHT UP AFTER THAT!


----------



## bWiLKINS (Feb 10, 2014)

^^^^^^Figured that would be the issue. Make sure you get a new starter, the issue might not happen again right away but it will continue and happen more frequently until hitting it doesnt make any difference.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

bWiLKINS said:


> Yea its a 94 with an LT1. I guess for now I will just leave it, it just sucks that the giant overflow is the only thing that is going to be mounted on my inner fenders now.


 I've seen some Impala guys running smaller overflow reservoirs in LT1 cars. Another option is painting the reservoir either body color (I did that) or black so it blends in better (more subtle look).


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Chamway00 (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## bWiLKINS (Feb 10, 2014)

Badass94Cad said:


> I've seen some Impala guys running smaller overflow reservoirs in LT1 cars. Another option is painting the reservoir either body color (I did that) or black so it blends in better (more subtle look).


Smaller would work, something I could hide reasonably well. I wonder what they were running? Painting mine body colour or black is no good, inner fenders are going to be chrome.


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

sour diesel said:


>


I see ya pimpin coming right along


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## CHELEOS87 (Jun 22, 2012)

jessdogg said:


>


Looking good big dawg :thumbsup:


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

JUST ME said:


>



Damm homie thats nice top looks good where did u get what r the measurements


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

jessdogg said:


>



Congrats on the lowrider magazine spread looking good


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

JUST ME said:


>


My Lac and My brother on the switch.  btw nice pics


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/44-h...522306-caddy-uppers-fully-wrapped-molded.html


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

TTT


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

TTT


----------



## 408$eoulRider (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi I'm looking for a passenger side headlight. Juss the front headlight and looking for wreath decals for the trunk and roof.


----------



## 408$eoulRider (Sep 3, 2013)

Any pics from caddy fest?


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Any body Help Me Out ? I have 4 continental kits and was planning on putting one of them on to my juiced 95 fleet wood i just bought. The problem is all of them really dont match up to the bumper and they sit to high or to low when i hold them up to see what it would look like. Now are you guys trimming the bucket to fit or ??? Do I need a specific bucket ? Any help would appreciated , pictures close up with the chain pulled so I can see how there sitting, Anything ?? . Thanks in advance !!:thumbsup:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

bad company said:


> Any body Help Me Out ? I have 4 continental kits and was planning on putting one of them on to my juiced 95 fleet wood i just bought. The problem is all of them really dont match up to the bumper and they sit to high or to low when i hold them up to see what it would look like. Now are you guys trimming the bucket to fit or ??? Do I need a specific bucket ? Any help would appreciated , pictures close up with the chain pulled so I can see how there sitting, Anything ?? . Thanks in advance !!:thumbsup:


Are they the CORRECT kit for your car? A continental kit isn't universal, so you may have the wrong one if they don't line up.


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

bad company said:


> Any body Help Me Out ? I have 4 continental kits and was planning on putting one of them on to my juiced 95 fleet wood i just bought. The problem is all of them really dont match up to the bumper and they sit to high or to low when i hold them up to see what it would look like. Now are you guys trimming the bucket to fit or ??? Do I need a specific bucket ? Any help would appreciated , pictures close up with the chain pulled so I can see how there sitting, Anything ?? . Thanks in advance !!:thumbsup:


I will trim one of the buckets to fit in exchange for one of those kits ?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

bad company said:


> Any body Help Me Out ? I have 4 continental kits and was planning on putting one of them on to my juiced 95 fleet wood i just bought. The problem is all of them really dont match up to the bumper and they sit to high or to low when i hold them up to see what it would look like. Now are you guys trimming the bucket to fit or ??? Do I need a specific bucket ? Any help would appreciated , pictures close up with the chain pulled so I can see how there sitting, Anything ?? . Thanks in advance !!:thumbsup:


You have to trim to fit. Mark out with masking tape along the side what shape you want. Then use a grinder and grind away. Keep test fitting. Of course dont grind away too much. Then put the black edging on and ur set. Same with the brackets, i had to shorten mine by cutting and welding, theres alot of different brackets and ik not gonna waste money finding one. When they came on cars they were shaped to fit but they are sold as universal now and need trimmed. Also since they are rare people dont look for one for their car they just get one and trim it.


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

CoupeDTS said:


> You have to trim to fit. Mark out with masking tape along the side what shape you want. Then use a grinder and grind away. Keep test fitting. Of course dont grind away too much. Then put the black edging on and ur set. Same with the brackets, i had to shorten mine by cutting and welding, theres alot of different brackets and ik not gonna waste money finding one. When they came on cars they were shaped to fit but they are sold as universal now and need trimmed. Also since they are rare people dont look for one for their car they just get one and trim it.


 I was thinking about trimming it but wanted to ask first, Does anyone have pictures of the kit on or any pics of the install ? There is a bracket that juts out from the kit towards the license plate area on the car and it seems to throw the mounting way off ? It seems that you would not be able to pull the license plate back to fuel up the car cuz the plate extends out and its in the way?? I appreciate everybody,s reply and please post pics or PM anything to help me out. Here is the one I am presently trying to install ,


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

bad company said:


> I was thinking about trimming it but wanted to ask first, Does anyone have pictures of the kit on or any pics of the install ? There is a bracket that juts out from the kit towards the license plate area on the car and it seems to throw the mounting way off ? It seems that you would not be able to pull the license plate back to fuel up the car cuz the plate extends out and its in the way?? I appreciate everybody,s reply and please post pics or PM anything to help me out. Here is the one I am presently trying to install ,


THAT BUMPER KIT LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JROLL (Aug 29, 2011)

Clean^^


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

JUST ME said:


>


 HOLY CHIT MANG THATS TIGHT!!


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

GRAPEVINE said:


> THAT BUMPER KIT LOOKS GOOD!


 Yes its clean that,s why i got to get this sucker mounted! I am going to look at trimming it to fit the contour of the back bumper. :thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

JUST ME said:


>


Is this your car? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: what state is this car being built in?


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

[SUP]








Here is my 95 at the Dub Show in April [/SUP]


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

sour diesel said:


> Is this your car? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: what state is this car being built in?


No; It's a Japan car.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

JUST ME said:


> No; It's a Japan car.


were did you find those japan pics?


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

JINXED32 said:


> [SUP]
> View attachment 1227218
> 
> 
> Here is my 95 at the Dub Show in April [/SUP]


the interior and setup in this car is hard as fuck! :thumbsup: post more pics lol


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

JINXED32 said:


> [SUP]
> View attachment 1227218
> 
> 
> Here is my 95 at the Dub Show in April [/SUP]


Nice lac one of the cleanest out there!!!:h5:


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

raiderg12 said:


> Nice lac one of the cleanest out there!!!:h5:


Thanks! I really appreciate it :thumbsup: Yours is real clean too.


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

sour diesel said:


> the interior and setup in this car is hard as fuck! :thumbsup: post more pics lol


Thanks! :h5: i would post more but havent really figured it out doing it from my tablet. need to go back to my pc lol


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## 408$eoulRider (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi I'm looking for decal wreaths for a 1995 Fleetwood. Looking for chrome for the trunk and roof, with the sticky stuff on still. Thanks.


----------



## 408$eoulRider (Sep 3, 2013)

JUST ME said:


>


badass


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

408$eoulRider said:


> Hi I'm looking for decal wreaths for a 1995 Fleetwood. Looking for chrome for the trunk and roof, with the sticky stuff on still. Thanks.


grab some at the junkyard, scrape the crappy sticky stuff off, buy some double sided tape, use scissors and cut in strips and put on the back of the emblem and stick it on. Ive done this many times and never had one come off.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

:drama: HAPPY FRIDAY BIG BODY FAMM!!!


----------



## D-BOY R.O (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

:drama: SHOW STATUS CUSTOMS :h5:


----------



## ChevyLowrider760 (Oct 31, 2013)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

93 - 96 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD ALUMINUM SPEARS MADE BY CADILLAC CONNECT _







CALL 714 371-5654 FOR YOUR SET ALUMINUM SPEARS_ 
HERE IS A MUST FOR ANY 93-96 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD ALUMINUM FENDER & QUARTER SPEARS MADE BY CADILLAC CONNECT 350.00 A SET OR 100.00 each PLUS SHIPPING CALL 714-371-5654 TO ORDER YOUR SET . REPLACE YOUR FACTORY PLACTIC ONES THAT ARE PEELING , WRINKLING OR BUBBLING WITH THESE ALUMINUM SPEARS THAT WILL LAST AS LONG AS YOUR RIDE 
EACH PIECE COMES WITH 3M HEAVY DUTY DOUBLE SIDED TAPE JUST LIKE FACTORY EACH SET WILL BE SHIPPED IN A PLASTIC TUBE WITH END CAPS AND SHIPPING INSURANCE , SIGNATURE CONFORMATION 


















































new price 350.00 a set ​


----------



## Royal Legacy (Apr 5, 2010)

Central Florida Riders :thumbsup: Royal Legacy CC and Firme Estilo CC


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

D-BOY R.O said:


> View attachment 1242858


 i will have mine on the road friday. doing the back set up and trying to find a Nardi steering wheel. Nice pic.


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

I am running 14,s on my 95 big body fleet wood right now and was thinking about throwing some 13,s on it . What kind of mods do I have to do? I heard spacers and grind the calipers up front a bit ? Any body help me with this. Anybody have any pics with 13,s on their ride ? Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

bad company said:


> I am running 14,s on my 95 big body fleet wood right now and was thinking about throwing some 13,s on it . What kind of mods do I have to do? I heard spacers and grind the calipers up front a bit ? Any body help me with this. Anybody have any pics with 13,s on their ride ? Thanks :thumbsup:


I have 10mm spacers on the front mine and the calipers are BARELY ground at all. I am running 13x7 Zeniths that have the same offset as Daytons. This also allows 13x7's in the rear with ZERO modifications to the axle/skirts for clearance. The tires on mine are the Premium Sportways 5.20-13 as well. 

Here are a couple of pics


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

63hardtoprider said:


> I have 10mm spacers on the front mine and the calipers are BARELY ground at all. I am running 13x7 Zeniths that have the same offset as Daytons. This also allows 13x7's in the rear with ZERO modifications to the axle/skirts for clearance. The tires on mine are the Premium Sportways 5.20-13 as well.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics


 Hell ya! Thats nice Man! Beautiful Blue! I am just going to be running 13 inch chinas on my car ,I hope they will work for me.! Thanks for the post and pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Honorized Artz (Mar 12, 2014)

RIGHT ON TIME FOR FATHER'S DAY! WWW.MAGCHOP.COM


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

bad company said:


> Hell ya! Thats nice Man! Beautiful Blue! I am just going to be running 13 inch chinas on my car ,I hope they will work for me.! Thanks for the post and pics :thumbsup:


You will probably run into clearance issues in the rear if you don't have a shortened rear end. You might get lucky depending on the offset of the wheels to only have to snip a little bit of the skirt underside to make room.


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

63hardtoprider said:


> You will probably run into clearance issues in the rear if you don't have a shortened rear end. You might get lucky depending on the offset of the wheels to only have to snip a little bit of the skirt underside to make room.


 Ok Thanks for the heads up


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

T
T
M
F
T:drama:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## Shortdog93 (Jun 2, 2008)

the clear window on my dash (where you read the mpg etc etc) is starting to get pretty dull. must be from the sun. any way to make it look clear again?


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Shortdog93 said:


> the clear window on my dash (where you read the mpg etc etc) is starting to get pretty dull. must be from the sun. any way to make it look clear again?


its just like new headlights that are all plastic they pit and fog up a little over time, just use a meguires plastic polish or 3m rubbing compound. Itll be squeaky smooth, literally. Youll like it so much youll use it on your taillights to get rid of their dull red color and even polish the wood grain in the car.


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

ttt


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re digital dash*

I have a 95 fleetwood and when I start it up and go for a cruise all is good but notice that the digital dash stops working and I have a blank instrument panel . So I drive it anyways , If I go to take the car out the next day its working again?? Than it stops working after a bit ?? Any body experience this problem, could it be from hitting switchs for the front of the car and it shakes a wire connection loose or ?? Any body help me out . The guy I bought the car off reffered to it as the DRL module . Thanks in advance. :thumbsup:


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

bad company said:


> I have a 95 fleetwood and when I start it up and go for a cruise all is good but notice that the digital dash stops working and I have a blank instrument panel . So I drive it anyways , If I go to take the car out the next day its working again?? Than it stops working after a bit ?? Any body experience this problem, could it be from hitting switchs for the front of the car and it shakes a wire connection loose or ?? Any body help me out . The guy I bought the car off reffered to it as the DRL module . Thanks in advance. :thumbsup:


Dash cluster in big bodys are known to do that !had that problem in my 94 : ) I bought one for my car and never installed it bought from the junk yard for 60


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


>


:thumbsup: SHE LOOKING GOOD BRO:thumbsup:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

mr1987 said:


> Dash cluster in big bodys are known to do that !had that problem in my 94 : ) I bought one for my car and never installed it bought from the junk yard for 60


 I have a parts car ,Just wondering if I should switch it out and put that one in ? ??


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

bad company said:


> I have a parts car ,Just wondering if I should switch it out and put that one in ? ??


Yup I would


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

sour diesel said:


>


Nice!


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

BLUE OWL said:


> :thumbsup: SHE LOOKING GOOD BRO:thumbsup:


 thanks bro!!! It's been a long time. What car you got now,?


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Martian said:


> Nice!


thank you sir


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey anyone help me out , If I were putting on 13,s in the front of my 95 fleet wood, other than a spacer and maybe grinding the calipers a bit would I have to use longer wheel studs to make up for the spacers width. ? Looks like it ? Thanks in advance. :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:worship::worship::thumbsup: That ELITE Caddi is clean like that sleek shaved look:thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## Jimsss (Nov 4, 2013)

my 95 Brougham on 22's


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

Jimsss said:


> my 95 Brougham on 22's


Is that caddy bagged ?badass but would look hard as fuck slammed


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> thanks bro!!! It's been a long time. What car you got now,?


77 t bird bro just chilling for right know


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## boxer239 (Aug 2, 2010)

Can anybody tell me is there a way to fix the trunk motor. Just stays open but doesn't close.


----------



## JROLL (Aug 29, 2011)

Dirty red's tight!


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

boxer239 said:


> Can anybody tell me is there a way to fix the trunk motor. Just stays open but doesn't close.


 If its a electric trunk as most have , Can you hear the motor noise? If so I had the same problem with mine and the small screw on either side of the latch that is attached to the body not the trunk fell out . And sometimes I have to wiggle it around if it acts up.Hope this helps. :biggrin:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

My center cap on my bumper kit fell off on the freeway if anybody have one please hit me up


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

JROLL said:


> Dirty red's tight!


Thanks brother


----------



## boxer239 (Aug 2, 2010)

bad company said:


> If its a electric trunk as most have , Can you hear the motor noise? If so I had the same problem with mine and the small screw on either side of the latch that is attached to the body not the trunk fell out . And sometimes I have to wiggle it around if it acts up.Hope this helps. :biggrin:


I don't hear any motor noise and the screws are attached.


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

BLUE OWL said:


> 77 t bird bro just chilling for right know


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:worship::worship::h5:


----------



## Jimsss (Nov 4, 2013)

mr1987 said:


> Is that caddy bagged ?badass but would look hard as fuck slammed


thanks, It sits on Intrax springs, about 4 inches lowered, but lookin into bags....


----------



## 93bouncer (Feb 18, 2014)

ttt


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey guys I think the ac control unit went out today in my 94 ..what year of other gm cars can it be swapped with and try to get bilevel control?

Thanks


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Already fixed it


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

anyone got a passenger corner light, pm price shipped to 85209 az


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> Hey guys I think the ac control unit went out today in my 94 ..what year of other gm cars can it be swapped with and try to get bilevel control?
> 
> Thanks


where is the a/c control unit located?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Where would you attempt to control your ac from?


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

playboi13 said:


> anyone got a passenger corner light, pm price shipped to 85209 az


CADILLAC CONNECT 714-371-5654 I HAVE THEM


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

My 93 Fleetwood :cheesy:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

-Cookie- said:


> My 93 Fleetwood :cheesy:


Car looks sick ya bringing it down for the picnic?


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> Where would you attempt to control your ac from?


Lmao


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

Does anyone know what website you can buy the side mirrors with the turn signal on it?


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## aka_willis (Jun 28, 2014)

Just picked this up. One owner AZ car. 89k miles. So clean


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

aka_willis said:


> Just picked this up. One owner AZ car. 89k miles. So clean


Well DUH, it's clean. See all the water on it........ :rimshot:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

MY CENTER CAP ON MY BUMPER KIT FELL OFF ON THE FREEWAY IF SOMEONE GOT ONE PLEASE HIT ME UP 661-209-6304


----------



## 94Fleet (Nov 30, 2012)

Anyone know who does the extended skirts for the caddis.?


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

94Fleet said:


> Anyone know who does the extended skirts for the caddis.?


Hopefully no one does. I honestly CANNOT STAND how they look.


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

94Fleet said:


> Anyone know who does the extended skirts for the caddis.?


hit up the homie elite64 or mike at Cadillac connect he will point you on the right direction


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

jessdogg said:


> MY CENTER CAP ON MY BUMPER KIT FELL OFF ON THE FREEWAY IF SOMEONE GOT ONE PLEASE HIT ME UP 661-209-6304


Put a wire wheel in that bitch


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

jessdogg said:


> MY CENTER CAP ON MY BUMPER KIT FELL OFF ON THE FREEWAY IF SOMEONE GOT ONE PLEASE HIT ME UP 661-209-6304


 JUST GO TO A WRECKING YARD AND GET ONE OUT OF A CADDY OFF ONE OF THE HUBCAPS ,THERE ALL THE SAME .I have a few if you cant find any hit me up bro. k :thumbsup:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

bad company said:


> JUST GO TO A WRECKING YARD AND GET ONE OUT OF A CADDY OFF ONE OF THE HUBCAPS ,THERE ALL THE SAME .I have a few if you cant find any hit me up bro. k :thumbsup:


Thanks brother ....will do


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

LowSupreme84 said:


> Put a wire wheel in that bitch


I'm kool gonna get another cap


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

jessdogg said:


> MY CENTER CAP ON MY BUMPER KIT FELL OFF ON THE FREEWAY IF SOMEONE GOT ONE PLEASE HIT ME UP 661-209-6304


grab a chrome one at the junkyard or ebay. they were just glued on originally. most are glued so well its a bitch to remove


----------



## bWiLKINS (Feb 10, 2014)

To all the Fleetwood guys, I'm putting BBK headers on my 94 right now and the passenger side is hitting what appears to be some kind of temp sensor that goes into the head just below the exhaust ports. nyone know what it's function is and would there be any effects to deleting it? 

One other question, the computer that's mounted under the stock sir box in the driver's side inner fender, is that the main engine computer? 

Thanks.


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

63hardtoprider said:


> Hopefully no one does. I honestly CANNOT STAND how they look.


x2. the chrome never matches, no matter who makes them.


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

bWiLKINS said:


> To all the Fleetwood guys, I'm putting BBK headers on my 94 right now and the passenger side is hitting what appears to be some kind of temp sensor that goes into the head just below the exhaust ports. nyone know what it's function is and would there be any effects to deleting it?
> 
> One other question, the computer that's mounted under the stock sir box in the driver's side inner fender, is that the main engine computer?
> 
> Thanks.


Thats one of the 2 temp sensors. Ive never heard of anyone replacing that one or it causing problems. Unplug it and make sure the car runs ok. The other sensor is for the fans. Go on impalassforum.com for more info on performance upgrades.

The computer under the air box is the pcm, that controls the engine and transmission (powertrain control module) the bcm in the trunk is for the insides (body control module)


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## bWiLKINS (Feb 10, 2014)

CoupeDTS said:


> Thats one of the 2 temp sensors. Ive never heard of anyone replacing that one or it causing problems. Unplug it and make sure the car runs ok. The other sensor is for the fans. Go on impalassforum.com for more info on performance upgrades.
> 
> The computer under the air box is the pcm, that controls the engine and transmission (powertrain control module) the bcm in the trunk is for the insides (body control module)


Thanks! I actually talked to a local tech who told me that the sensor in the head is for the temp gauge on the dash and the one in the waterpump is for the fan/engine controls. I pulled the one out of the head and plugged it with a pipe plug, now my headers fit without issue.


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

63hardtoprider said:


> Hopefully no one does. I honestly CANNOT STAND how they look.


lol


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

this bitch always full of guests but never users....

There are currently 11 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 10 guests)


sour diesel


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

IM STILL COMING.....


----------



## Nok26 (Jul 15, 2013)

something a little different with my 93 fleetwood. .more to come (Nokturnal car club)


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

Thats what Im talking about:thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

:naughty:


sour diesel said:


> IM STILL COMING.....


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

Is there a different in headlight hardness? I have a 96 and I got another one from a 93or 94 and the park lamps don't turn or the corner lights only when I put my turn signals they come on.


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

GREY GOOSE 96 said:


> Is there a different in headlight hardness? I have a 96 and I got another one from a 93or 94 and the park lamps don't turn or the corner lights only when I put my turn signals they come on.


On my 93 the corner lights only come on when the turn signals are on as well. Don't know if they changed the connections or not in the later years though. My parking lamps (lights directly under the headlights) come on when I pull headlight switch to the first click and stay on with headlights though.

Here is a pic of the headlight on with parking light but no corner light on mine.










Before I added the switchback LED parking lamp/turn signals


----------



## CHELEOS87 (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

STILL SHUTTN EM DOWN


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## bWiLKINS (Feb 10, 2014)

Does anyone know if 93-99 Deville tail lights are the same as 93-96 Fleetwoods? Knowing GM i would think they would be the same but I am wondering if maybe the Fleetwood ones are bigger? Any advice would be great!

Thanks.


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> IM STILL COMING.....


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHELEOS87 (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## .:Vato Loco:. (Oct 5, 2006)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/pts/4539089949.html


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

hoping someone can help me out, having problem with my 93, when i start it, it wants to die, then hesitates at low acceleration, have to give it lots of gas for it to open up, then still has loss of power. when i take the top off air filter housing while its running, it doesnt sound right.

did plugs, wires, egr, dist, cap, rotor, bout two years ago.

just did air and fuel filter.. still no dice.

any help appreciated. thanks.


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

playboi13 said:


> hoping someone can help me out, having problem with my 93, when i start it, it wants to die, then hesitates at low acceleration, have to give it lots of gas for it to open up, then still has loss of power. when i take the top off air filter housing while its running, it doesnt sound right.
> 
> did plugs, wires, egr, dist, cap, rotor, bout two years ago.
> 
> ...


change out the module under the distributor cap. Has happened to me twice. Worth a try if not check the pressure on your fuel pump.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

454SSallday said:


> change out the module under the distributor cap. Has happened to me twice. Worth a try if not check the pressure on your fuel pump.


 Are you talking about the ignition module, I replaced about 2 years ago, how do I check the fuel pressure and what should it be aT


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

Don't know exactly what the pressure should be but if you take it to a shop they should have the gauge. I suggested the ignition module because my car started doing that before it went out completely. Can possibly be injectors are dirty as we'll? Or going bad


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks again


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Fuel pump


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

NO PROBLEM SORRY I COULDNT BE OF MORE HELP.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Gonna test the fuel pressure today


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

playboi13 said:


> hoping someone can help me out, having problem with my 93, when i start it, it wants to die, then hesitates at low acceleration, have to give it lots of gas for it to open up, then still has loss of power. when i take the top off air filter housing while its running, it doesnt sound right.
> 
> did plugs, wires, egr, dist, cap, rotor, bout two years ago.
> 
> ...


check the BCM (body control module) it's located behind the rear seat (inside the trunk).


----------



## CadillacDreaming (Oct 27, 2013)

*my girl*


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Tested the fuel pressure, it came in around 7 psi


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

Finally replaced my fleetwood...


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

playboi13 said:


> Tested the fuel pressure, it came in around 7 psi


Sounds low is it?


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

93,000 miles 2 owner car.


----------



## 94Fleet (Nov 30, 2012)

Got a quick ? cara leaking shitload of coolant I checks and its from the radiator but its from the driver side straight on the bottom it seems like there's a lil hole or plug of some kind just wondering what's the best way to fix it if I should change out the whole radiator or is there another way to stop the leak


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

my way said:


> 93,000 miles 2 owner car.


Sweet!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

454SSallday said:


> Sounds low is it?


its supposed to be around 12psi .. so it must be a bad fuel pump..
im going to drop the tank and replace the pump and sock screen.


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

cool glad you got it figured it


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:around:


----------



## CHELEOS87 (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:run:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

Lac-of-Respect said:


> :wave:


Oh shit bro back from the dead? Were you been homie?


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

My New Whip !














:thumbsup:


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

bad company said:


> My New Whip !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 cleanuffin: , i just dropped mine off to get a new top and some interior work done


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

454SSallday said:


> Oh shit bro back from the dead? Were you been homie?


Had to take some College Courses!


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

Lac-of-Respect said:


> Had to take some College Courses!


happy to see you good and posting bro stay up?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

454SSallday said:


> happy to see you good and posting bro stay up


Thanks Bro!


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm coming soon :around:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

my way said:


> cleanuffin: , i just dropped mine off to get a new top and some interior work done


 Right on gotta love those big bodies ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

expensive taste highclass cc


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Drew513Ryder (Feb 2, 2012)

Damn, those two blue fleetwoods


----------



## player85 (Jun 2, 2007)

Damn love all that blue nice rides.


----------



## anita (Jan 20, 2009)

how do i take off the chrome spears on the sides of my caddi? can someone help me out thanks


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

anita said:


> how do i take off the chrome spears on the sides of my caddi? can someone help me out thanks


With your hands and a trim remover..... :rimshot:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

GRAPEVINE said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

LA COUNTY said:


> :thumbsup: Cool Sour Diesel are u going to pattern the fleetwood?


finally done with my patterns and I did them myself. So don't expect much


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Quick Question, My passenger rear tire sometimes rubs on the inner wheel well and my whitewalls go for a shit and I have to scrub them with a sos pad every few days. The passenger side has no issues ,could the bushings in the rear trailing arms be worn and causing the rear end to be on the rear passenger side more ? Anyone have this problem? Thanks in advance . :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Lowridin (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey guys I need some advice hopefully I can find it here. This problem has been going on for a while now. At times when I'm driving I hear a clunk or knocking sort of sound coming from the back. When that happens my car does not accelerate like it should after taking off a stop. At times it even jolts back and forth really quick. And all this happens only for a few seconds. And I've noticed it happens after I release the gas abruptly not slowly like I should. 

Any ideas or advice on this? Would be appreciated


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

Pure Lowridin said:


> Hey guys I need some advice hopefully I can find it here. This problem has been going on for a while now. At times when I'm driving I hear a clunk or knocking sort of sound coming from the back. When that happens my car does not accelerate like it should after taking off a stop. At times it even jolts back and forth really quick. And all this happens only for a few seconds. And I've noticed it happens after I release the gas abruptly not slowly like I should.
> 
> Any ideas or advice on this? Would be appreciated


The first few things I would look at are

1. Driveshaft

2. U-Joints

3. Spider gears in rear end

4. Wheel bearings. Look for leaking fluid from the axles.

Any of those or any combination of those are most likely your issue.


----------



## Pure Lowridin (Nov 17, 2011)

Appreciated it much 63hardtoprider. :thumbsup:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

Pure Lowridin said:


> Hey guys I need some advice hopefully I can find it here. This problem has been going on for a while now. At times when I'm driving I hear a clunk or knocking sort of sound coming from the back. When that happens my car does not accelerate like it should after taking off a stop. At times it even jolts back and forth really quick. And all this happens only for a few seconds. And I've noticed it happens after I release the gas abruptly not slowly like I should.
> 
> Any ideas or advice on this? Would be appreciated


what size wheels and tires do you have on your car? Do you have 5:20s on it ?


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

bad company said:


> Quick Question, My passenger rear tire sometimes rubs on the inner wheel well and my whitewalls go for a shit and I have to scrub them with a sos pad every few days. The passenger side has no issues ,could the bushings in the rear trailing arms be worn and causing the rear end to be on the rear passenger side more ? Anyone have this problem? Thanks in advance . :thumbsup:


no axle it is perfectly centered.. But to stop it from rubbing you can A:the handles from your skirt pull them down bend them a little towards you that way when there snapped back in they go further back. Or B: the tabs that hold the handles up shave those down a little with a cutting wheel. Make sure you leave enuff on there that your handle can still latch.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> finally done with my patterns and I did them myself. So don't expect much


PICS BRO


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

anita said:


> how do i take off the chrome spears on the sides of my caddi? can someone help me out thanks


they are held in place with small bolts on the inside , i believe.


----------



## Pure Lowridin (Nov 17, 2011)

454SSallday said:


> what size wheels and tires do you have on your car? Do you have 5:20s on it ?


No, I'm driving all stock. Planning on getting 13s / 14s but gotta get this taken care of 1st


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

454SSallday said:


> no axle it is perfectly centered.. But to stop it from rubbing you can A:the handles from your skirt pull them down bend them a little towards you that way when there snapped back in they go further back. Or B: the tabs that hold the handles up shave those down a little with a cutting wheel. Make sure you leave enuff on there that your handle can still latch.


 Ok But the problem is it is rubbing on the inner wheel well, well above the skirt area .Probably when I have the back end layed out and the front end locked up at the same time . Could happen when I am cornering it happens . But sometimes I notice the whitewall rubbed out and sometimes it does not ?? Maybe depends how I am driving it hard hittin switchs ?? :dunno:


----------



## bWiLKINS (Feb 10, 2014)

Quick question for you guys. The other day my Fleetwood locked all the doors (i know for a fact they were all unlocked) while it was sitting idling with the keys in the ignition. I had to call a tow truck to come and break into it for me. It has done this to me in the past but I always make a point of leaving a window down, of course this time I forgot. It seems to only happen after an initial start up after it has been sitting overnight or for a couple days. I also notice that the 'security system' warning is flashing in the gauge cluster when the car is off with no keys in the ignition. Anyone have any ideas what this could be? I am assuming its some kind of malfunctioning sensor or module made in typical GM quality, any advice would be appreciated so it doesnt happen again!

Thanks.


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

BLUE OWL said:


> PICS BRO


ok maybe one...


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

sour diesel said:


>


That looks really good for the first time doing patterns homie!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

sour diesel said:


>


Glad to see it coming together so clean! Keep up the good work My Brother!


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

crucialjp said:


> That looks really good for the first time doing patterns homie!


Thanks


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Lac-of-Respect said:


> Glad to see it coming together so clean! Keep up the good work My Brother!


Thanks bro! It will be out Nov 30th at our picnic


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

sour diesel said:


> Thanks bro! It will be out Nov 30th at our picnic


Looks like I have to plan a trip to visit the in-laws so I'll have an excuse to check out the picnic.


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

real nice


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

Can anybody tell me year and modle to get the 3rd brake light from to mount on the trunk of the fleetwood


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

sour diesel said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

JUST ME said:


> real nice



Wow


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

sour diesel said:


> ok maybe one...


 Its looking good Sour Diesel:thumbsup:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS (Jan 5, 2009)

I just painted my caddy that ive been working on nothing special just a street car I still have to clear


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

Does anyone know what may be draining my battery? No music installed i have a new alternator n battery. my battery is 690 cca is that not enough amps? Im tired of running jumper cables from my trunk.


----------



## JROLL (Aug 29, 2011)

Trunk light looks good, that outta SLS?


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah homie my homie boy did it for me


----------



## FORTUNE (Oct 6, 2014)

KDUB11 said:


> Does anyone know what may be draining my battery? No music installed i have a new alternator n battery. my battery is 690 cca is that not enough amps? Im tired of running jumper cables from my trunk.


I have a 94 and I had the same issue. It might be your blower control module. A way to find out is put a ammeter on your positive battery cable. Pull the fuse that says HVAC and see if it stops the amp draw. If it does then get ac delco part 15-71971 it costs like 90 bucks


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

JUST ME said:


>


F$ckin clean!


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

FORTUNE said:


> I have a 94 and I had the same issue. It might be your blower control module. A way to find out is put a ammeter on your positive battery cable. Pull the fuse that says HVAC and see if it stops the amp draw. If it does then get ac delco part 15-71971 it costs like 90 bucks


Alright cool ill check,


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

Might be the reason my a/c not blowing cold


----------



## Egypt (Oct 6, 2014)

KDUB11 said:


> Does anyone know what may be draining my battery? No music installed i have a new alternator n battery. my battery is 690 cca is that not enough amps? Im tired of running jumper cables from my trunk.


keep pulling a different fuse each day and the day it stops is the circuit that's draining electricity


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

anybody wanna trade and finish my project


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

DJ Englewood said:


> anybody wanna trade and finish my project


trade you for my stock 95


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

GRAPEVINE said:


> trade you for my stock 95


:scrutinize: pics


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

Egypt said:


> keep pulling a different fuse each day and the day it stops is the circuit that's draining electricity


Or use a voltmeter and make sure car is off and see which fuse is pulling current. With this method it wouldn't take over a month to see.


----------



## 93 Lac on Ds (Dec 15, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

JUST ME said:


>


Paint lines are WAY OFF by the taillight on the rear quarter panel. Looks like 1/2 inch or more.


----------



## JROLL (Aug 29, 2011)

Yikes!


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY JAY (Apr 28, 2003)

bumper guards $10
lights $10


----------



## STRICTLY JAY (Apr 28, 2003)

$30 skirts


----------



## bWiLKINS (Feb 10, 2014)

is the chrome good on those guards?


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

my 95 project


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

ok so who on here has swapped out there plastic gas tank for a metal one?? Ive just swapped out my plastic tank for a 92 fleetwood metal tank and ran into a few issues. i had to chop tha neck off tha metal tank and put on tha spout off of tha 94 tank and had to use a rubber hose to connect them together. and i also had to use tha sending unit from tha 92 and put on tha fuel pump off of my 94. is there anythin else that has to be done to it?? has anyone used another year tank that fits better?? any help or pics really would help


----------



## Impressive '97 (Nov 30, 2011)

Mr.Cadillac87 said:


> ok so who on here has swapped out there plastic gas tank for a metal one?? Ive just swapped out my plastic tank for a 92 fleetwood metal tank and ran into a few issues. i had to chop tha neck off tha metal tank and put on tha spout off of tha 94 tank and had to use a rubber hose to connect them together. and i also had to use tha sending unit from tha 92 and put on tha fuel pump off of my 94. is there anythin else that has to be done to it?? has anyone used another year tank that fits better?? any help or pics really would help


Sup James how u been?


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

Impressive '97 said:


> Sup James how u been?


Well im not dead yet ao cant complain. Lol. Hows things wit u homie?? Lincolns lookin good. Im in tha process of tearin mine down rite now. Im buildin a frame rotissirie and a body dollie also. Might as well go all out on it rite??


----------



## Impressive '97 (Nov 30, 2011)

Mr.Cadillac87 said:


> Well im not dead yet ao cant complain. Lol. Hows things wit u homie?? Lincolns lookin good. Im in tha process of tearin mine down rite now. Im buildin a frame rotissirie and a body dollie also. Might as well go all out on it rite??


Lol and hell yeah that's wassup. Things are good out this way just got the Lincoln running again last month.


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

Does anyone knw the size and if it's easy to install those billet radiator hoses?


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

Been upgrading my daily


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

Quick question to all the big body homies which would look better painted wheel wells or chrome or painted on the outside and chrome under the hood thanks.


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

I like the painted wheel wells, Homie. Looks clean.


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

Painted outside chrome inside


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## bWiLKINS (Feb 10, 2014)

Does that have TVs instead of headlights and a carb conversion?


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

JUST ME said:


>


Those "headlights" and grille give the babies AIDS.......


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

bWiLKINS said:


> Does that have TVs instead of headlights and a carb conversion?


That would be a small block chevy sir


----------



## bWiLKINS (Feb 10, 2014)

63hardtoprider said:


> That would be a small block chevy sir


Thats even worse than converting the LT! to carb.


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Carnales Unidos C.C. Car Show October 19, 2014*


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

im still around...


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

sour diesel said:


> im still around...


 Can't wait to see it done :drama:


----------



## CHELEOS87 (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

Anybody know where i can find some extended skirts for a '93 Fleetwood?


----------



## charlies85cutti (Mar 22, 2010)

Im having a problem that I cant figure out on my 93 fleetwood. My daughter put a penny in my cigarette lighter in the rear passenger door and it kept sparking till I got it out. My fuse didnt blow but since then my interior lights dont come on when I open the door or try to turn it on with the switch. It only comes on when I push in the light on the roof where the handles are. Does anyone know what this could be causing it? It also messed up my alarm. Ill disarm it and not even 20 seconds later it arms it self. It only does that when the car isn't running


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

cuate64 said:


> Anybody know where i can find some extended skirts for a '93 Fleetwood?


hit up elite64


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

MYRA J said:


> i can get you some already done


Anyone have information on this side mirrors??


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

charlies85cutti said:


> Im having a problem that I cant figure out on my 93 fleetwood. My daughter put a penny in my cigarette lighter in the rear passenger door and it kept sparking till I got it out. My fuse didnt blow but since then my interior lights dont come on when I open the door or try to turn it on with the switch. It only comes on when I push in the light on the roof where the handles are. Does anyone know what this could be causing it? It also messed up my alarm. Ill disarm it and not even 20 seconds later it arms it self. It only does that when the car isn't running


Well that sounds like a issue.... Look and see if the fuse is melted. Use a digital multi meter and see if the fuse is even good. Ive had fuses look like there brand new and not blown but dont have continuity across the fuse legs. Start there and see where you get. And as for ur alarm aounds like ur 12V accessory fuse is possibly blown. On aftermarket alarms theres 2 fuses on there. Constant 12v and ur 12V accessory. If either of those are blown then it wont function properly. Start there and lmk wut you get.


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

Purple Kush 
For sale 17k or best offer call or text 786-255-0170 I can send more pics by text


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

All chrome undercarriage, painted belly,wrapped frame, painted frame, zeniths , 3 pumps 3 Adex ,piston pump, 12 batteries,full street and performance lt1,


----------



## joeyd956 (Jun 21, 2009)

2DAYWASAGOODDAY said:


> Purple Kush
> For sale 17k or best offer call or text 786-255-0170 I can send more pics by text
> 
> View attachment 1491898
> ...


Goodluck on a sale homie .. Ur lac was on of my favorites !


----------



## JoshBigNewVision (Sep 14, 2013)

NEW VISION SHIT SHOW STATUS PAINT .....


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

joeyd956 said:


> Goodluck on a sale homie .. Ur lac was on of my favorites !



Thanks man got a lot of other projects to finish up so I'm hoping someone else can enjoy the caddy as much as I have


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

sour diesel said:


>


Looking good D


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

2DAYWASAGOODDAY said:


> Purple Kush
> For sale 17k or best offer call or text 786-255-0170 I can send more pics by text
> 
> View attachment 1491898
> ...


This car is SIIIIIIICCCCKKKKK. 

Very well put together. Someone will be getting a great car for the money


----------



## paulapie (Dec 7, 2014)

Double Ease said:


>


:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

DUKE said:


> Looking good D


Thanks bro no more zebra :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

paulapie said:


> :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


:sprint:


----------



## paulapie (Dec 7, 2014)

sour diesel said:


>


:nicoderm: looks like its gonna be a panty dropper :naughty: :boink: :yes:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

63hardtoprider said:


> This car is SIIIIIIICCCCKKKKK.
> 
> Very well put together. Someone will be getting a great car for the money


Thanks man! Car is very clean and has a lot of time and money invested, will put someone in the game quick! Going on ebay tonight !


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

2DAYWASAGOODDAY said:


> Thanks man! Car is very clean and has a lot of time and money invested, will put someone in the game quick! Going on ebay tonight !


Dont expect much on there. You will be lucky if it hits $10k. People on there for some reason have a thing against lowriders. Every one I have seen on there hasn't seen much action or bids. 

I hope you the best though!


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

:naughty:


sour diesel said:


>


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS (Jan 5, 2009)

Sneak peak the spokes goin on my 93


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

LOVEDEMCADDYS said:


> Sneak peak the spokes goin on my 93


Nice homie. ??


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

63hardtoprider said:


> Dont expect much on there. You will be lucky if it hits $10k. People on there for some reason have a thing against lowriders. Every one I have seen on there hasn't seen much action or bids.
> 
> I hope you the best though!


Damn, I called it. I thought it would get a little higher though

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1511186&stc=1&d=1419083696


----------



## 1970_monte (Feb 14, 2008)

63hardtoprider said:


> Damn, I called it. I thought it would get a little higher though
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1511186&stc=1&d=1419083696


it was listed on craigslist for awhile


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

63hardtoprider said:


> Damn, I called it. I thought it would get a little higher though
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1511186&stc=1&d=1419083696



Lol yeah it didn't go anywhere no big deal I'll hold on to it until someone has the money for it not hurting for the cash right now just seeing what was out there....no much lol next time will trade for stock impala worth around 10-12k?


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Any clean lacs for sale? Pm me with pics


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*Thats what you call a 
"fresh off the show room floor clean" 
Big Body....hell it still got the plastic on the seats :rofl:  





*


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## D-BOY R.O (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

at the big m pic nic last year


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

My 96 OG fleetwood ''HONEY BROWN''


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

''HONEY BROWN'' (KANSAS CITY)


----------



## The12thMan (Aug 25, 2011)

NICE!! What size rims & tires are those?


Big Jaycaddie said:


> ''HONEY BROWN'' (KANSAS CITY)
> View attachment 1577730
> 
> View attachment 1577722


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

ttt


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

i need a set of extended skirts , anyone have a set there trying to sale?


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

SICC


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## RFFR94 (Jan 5, 2014)

BLUE CHEESE


----------



## RFFR94 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hey u guys check us out on facebook
[email protected]


----------



## RFFR94 (Jan 5, 2014)

We offernpackage deals. We sell any color tailight lens for your big body caddy. We will be offering morw options for diffrent years soon. 


REVERSE LIGHTS COMING SOON


----------



## toosweet (May 23, 2008)

RFFR94 said:


> We offernpackage deals. We sell any color tailight lens for your big body caddy. We will be offering morw options for diffrent years soon.
> 
> 
> REVERSE LIGHTS COMING SOON


I would be interested for a 85 fleetwood brougham.


----------



## RFFR94 (Jan 5, 2014)

$199 clear lens set
$130 casing
buy both ill pre assemble for you


----------



## RFFR94 (Jan 5, 2014)

Euro style lenses are now $399 and cases included..... custom color Euro style are $499
Solid color lenses are $299 
Clear and smoke lenses are $199


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

JUST ME said:


>



Does anyone know what's the proper measurements for this type of ragtop for big body's and are they manual or electric thanks and where can I find them at?


----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)

Here you go homie..
http://www.sunroofsource.com/93-96-cadillac-fleetwood-ragtops/


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

CADI KID said:


> Here you go homie..
> http://www.sunroofsource.com/93-96-cadillac-fleetwood-ragtops/



Cool thanks homie good looking out


----------



## Alexlowrider®Brazil (Aug 27, 2002)




----------



## Mr. MS Roller (Dec 19, 2007)

How do you take the top part of dash off to Fiberglass. How hard is it


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

Mr. MS Roller said:


> How do you take the top part of dash off to Fiberglass. How hard is it


a couple screws under that vent port on top and a few other bolts behind the wood grain , of say it comes off in like 5min....


----------



## JROLL (Aug 29, 2011)

Anybody have drop mounts with exhaust all the way back?

pics please


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

Just picked this one up. 95 LT-1. Bunch of motor work done I guess. I could kinda care less, but it's definitelly faster than my LT-1 Roadmaster I had. Not a huge fan of the wheels, but they came on it, so I'll hafta live with them for now. Just a daily. I have the real cars to work on.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

anybody have any advice on getting a rear end centered up? my 96 has about an inch of clearance on one side and is now touching om my extended skirt on the other..uppers are adjustable but that isnt helping either. any help would be appreciated


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JROLL (Aug 29, 2011)

?〽
TTT


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

JUST ME said:


>


Love seein Hyros old Cadillacs


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

JUST ME said:


>


That last fleet izzz clean love the patterns


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

lacwood said:


> anybody have any advice on getting a rear end centered up? my 96 has about an inch of clearance on one side and is now touching om my extended skirt on the other..uppers are adjustable but that isnt helping either. any help would be appreciated


 Is it your passenger side that is rubbing ? Thats the same thing i have and my whitewall rubs on the inner 1/4 panel wheel well.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Trailing arm bushings might be out of alignment.


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Streetvisioncustomlights (Mar 15, 2015)

BLUE CHEEZE WITH CUSTOM BLUE AND CLEAR TAILIGHTS BY STREET VISION CUSTOM LIGHTING


----------



## Streetvisioncustomlights (Mar 15, 2015)

HIT US UP FOR YOUR 93-96 FLEETWOODS CUSTOM TALIGHTS


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Hyros fleetwoods were the shit!


----------



## Streetvisioncustomlights (Mar 15, 2015)

FIND US ON FACEBOOK AND INSTAGRAM

PRICES STARTING AT JUST $200 PLUS SHIPPING
AND ALL COLOR LENSES ILLUMINATE RED.


----------



## Streetvisioncustomlights (Mar 15, 2015)

HIT US UP FOR MORE QUESTION


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm selling this beautiful big body 1995 Fleetwood Brougham with 80k miles blows ac runs and drives like new bought from original owner garaged kept if interested call me also would take trades but has to be clean.... Won't let me upload pics but can send them to you PM me if interested or call my phone serious calls only 2132789607 or text me trades I will reply back


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

VERY NICE LACC BROTHER


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

454SSallday said:


> VERY NICE LACC BROTHER


Gracias carnal it's been awhile since ived been on this web site


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

JUST ME said:


>


my fav big body


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

FORGIVEN said:


> Gracias carnal it's been awhile since ived been on this web site


I KNOW BRO HOW YOU BEEN?


----------



## 96cadilac (Apr 8, 2012)

FORGIVEN said:


> I'm selling this beautiful big body 1995 Fleetwood Brougham with 80k miles blows ac runs and drives like new bought from original owner garaged kept if interested call me also would take trades but has to be clean.... Won't let me upload pics but can send them to you PM me if interested or call my phone serious calls only 2132789607 or text me trades I will reply back


Very nice but not a brougham


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

JROLL said:


> Anybody have drop mounts with exhaust all the way back?
> 
> pics please


*I have drop mounts with exhaust all the way back... 

*


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

My 95 Fleetwood , its also for sale if anyone is interested..


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

For sale.


----------



## Mr. MS Roller (Dec 19, 2007)

Need help! Can someone please post a clear good pic on how the transmission cross member bolts up asap on 94-96 fleetwood


----------



## Mr. MS Roller (Dec 19, 2007)

I mean I know where to bolt it up but the direction of the cross member front to back of car


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

What's the weight on a reinforced rolling chassis 3/16" in the front and 1/4" in the back . thanks asap


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Bump


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JROLL (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

Where can I get some extended skirts and rear tail light chrome bezel


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

Might pick this up from my buddy for pretty cheap.


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

This cady has a few sensor problems 2 are transmission codes that does not let it shift correctly it did perfectly and then one day shut off and started doing this I have to shift it manually. Everything works good just these few sensors I don't know whats up with. Any help will help thanks


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

TX-Klique said:


> Might pick this up from my buddy for pretty cheap.


Hella clean ride homie


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

My big body


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

can any one tell me if the rockers can be re-chromed ?


----------



## JROLL (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes they can


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr. MS Roller (Dec 19, 2007)

Can someone point me in the right direction for the aluminum spears. I need a whole set.


----------



## BoBo80 (Sep 22, 2011)

1993 big body for sell. Car runs good just past smog and is reg. It has 8 batteries two hi low pumps, double din, alarm, moon roof ,5th wheel, big grill, all of the goodies every thing works 68 thousand miles, full wrap frame everything reinforced . Chrome rear end and upper and lower control arms, front A arms, oil pan trans. pan and lots of other peace's under the car are chrome .I put the car together to drive and have fun so I did it right the first time I promise you that if you are looking to do a big body you cant do one like this for under 10..... I have more then that in the car all molding and trim and everything nothing missing....


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm back! and yea been working on my shit. Will post pics later


----------



## JWill417 (Nov 4, 2015)

ghatdamn


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

for sale 75.00 shipped


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

I want another ONE


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

sour diesel said:


> I'm back! and yea been working on my shit. Will post pics later


Been a min.


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

sour diesel said:


> I'm back! and yea been working on my shit. Will post pics later


pics!


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

DUKE said:


> pics!


All paint, patterns, leafing and stripeing done 100% by me 
booty kit


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

All paint, patterns, leafing and stripeing done 100% by me


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

sour diesel said:


> All paint, patterns, leafing and stripeing done 100% by me
> booty kit





sour diesel said:


> All paint, patterns, leafing and stripeing done 100% by me





sour diesel said:


>


Damn that's whats up Homie Details, looks BadAss


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

A rookie & throwback a ...get ready summer 2016


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

olamite said:


> A rookie & throwback a ...get ready summer 2016


DAMMMM 2 DOOR


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

olamite said:


> A rookie & throwback a ...get ready summer 2016


*Looks like the Green 1 that was built , with the Tan top ???*


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

Yup my homie got it from Topo around 2008 I think, still got it, getting ready to tighten it a lil bit.


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

olamite said:


> Yup my homie got it from Topo around 2008 I think, still got it, getting ready to tighten it a lil bit.


HEL YEA POST SOME MORE PICS


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

uffin:


olamite said:


> A rookie & throwback a ...get ready summer 2016


----------



## Jose2015 (Dec 2, 2015)

All right all you Fleetwood guys I need help !!!!! The chrome molding passenger-side rear on my 94 Fleetwood fell off and I need help putting it back on does anyone know how to please post pics if you can thanks. Jose


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

Jose2015 take of the rubber molding wand put in some bolts and really glue the rubber molding back really simple won't ever fall off again


----------



## Jose2015 (Dec 2, 2015)

Dan Why !!!!!!! Would I use Bolts ??? Now that's going to look Dirty


----------



## Swanger (Jan 29, 2008)

Guys I am having an issue with my 96 Fleetwood not sure if anyone has had this problem before if so maybe someone can help me out here. I drive my fleet back and forth to work everyday I work 20 miles away from my house most of it is highway miles. On my way to work in the mornings I will be driving on the highway and after like maybe a good 10 or maybe 15 minutes on the highway as I am driving I feel my acceleration pedal become really stiff and tight as soon as I feel that i either have to keep accelerating and the accelerating becomes really rough or I let go of the pedal as soon as I let go of that pedal the car starts to completely shut off thankfully giving me enough time to pull over out of the way. Then it will crank but wont start or turn over anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

C
n I switch the rear window without taking my soft top off? has anyone done this?


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

how many turns in the rear are you guys running for the coils to sit real Low ?


----------



## DM83CS (Apr 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

What's the best oil to use for these lt1's?


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

How to add pictures of my Cadillac 93


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

View attachment 1829881


----------



## DM83CS (Apr 17, 2009)

What size of coils would be better to run in the front?


----------



## Mr. MS Roller (Dec 19, 2007)

4 ton or 41/2 ton


----------



## 93bouncer (Feb 18, 2014)

_*My 93 Fleetwood Brougham*_


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

93bouncer said:


> View attachment 1830377
> _*My 93 Fleetwood Brougham*_


nice one there


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

93bouncer said:


> View attachment 1830377
> _*My 93 Fleetwood Brougham*_


nice lacc


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

Looking for upper a arms extended about a inchchrome shipped to Texas who got them for a 93 Fleetwood, e


----------



## player85 (Jun 2, 2007)

MOLIFECAM713 said:


> Looking for upper a arms extended about a inchchrome shipped to Texas who got them for a 93 Fleetwood, e


Krazykutting


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks player an contact information for krazykutting


----------



## Mr. MS Roller (Dec 19, 2007)

MOLIFECAM713 said:


> Thanks player an contact information for krazykutting


1-928-750-2324 i got my uppers and lowers for a G. Good peoole to deal with


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

It's a stack for uppers extended 1inch


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

Any One Ever had a problem with the dome lights staying on after shutting the vehicle off in a 96 I have Changed over the wiring harness from my 96 parts car due to a fire in a car i bought had wiring damage in the trunk my parts car had the problem with the dome lights staying on untill they time out about 15 mins, there are no door ajar lights on And When I open each door the door ajar light will come on as it should. With The Car in park the lights turn out and will remain out untill the car is shut off and the key pulled out of the ignition. when i switched the harness to my new car i hooked everything up and hooked up the battery and the first thing i checked is to see if the dome lights worked and if they would turn off and they did i finished working on the car about three weeks later and when i oulled it out of my shop i noticed the dome light had the same problem. Before the swap The Lights In THe Car Worked And The Parts car did have the problem But the only thing swapped was the harness,(pcm,bcm,door latches,dash wiring harness Is ALL THE original that was in the new car) but some how the problem came over with the harness while it was out i looked for any melted areas or knicked wires all the grounds were hooked up. im out of ideas what could be happening has any one eles had this problem or can think of anything thats causing this Thanks


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

Looking for some rear spears for my 93 if anyone can point me in the right direction please I'd appreciate it.... Everyone I've hit up either doesn't respond or is out I've been burned on a set already payed 300 and then never heard from the guy again .. I just need the rear so any help please


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

DALLAS-G said:


> Looking for some rear spears for my 93 if anyone can point me in the right direction please I'd appreciate it.... Everyone I've hit up either doesn't respond or is out I've been burned on a set already payed 300 and then never heard from the guy again .. I just need the rear so any help please




Cadillac connect homie on Instagram or on here


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

Mr. MS Roller said:


> 1-928-750-2324 i got my uppers and lowers for a G. Good peoole to deal with


How much with shipping to Texas 77033


----------



## Mr. MS Roller (Dec 19, 2007)

"Suavecito" just recently painted frame and added chrome uppers and lowers


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

Mr. MS Roller said:


> View attachment 1844514
> "Suavecito" just recently painted frame and added chrome uppers and lowers


Nice one there


----------



## JROLL (Aug 29, 2011)

??????


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

some more stuff i painted for my big body


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> some more stuff i painted for my big body


LOOKING GOOD BRO:thumbsup:


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

Here's my Big Body layin low


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

need help what's the transmission in my 93Fleetwood, an I'm getting ready to replace it with a more common 350transmission


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Quick question...got a 96 brougham and the ABS and traction control light came on. Does anyone know the possible cause of this and how I can fix the issue???


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

the abs sensors in the rear are prone to fail over time, make sure you get the right sensors for replacement, I think there were a few different kinds, not sure though..


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

BigLos said:


> Quick question...got a 96 brougham and the ABS and traction control light came on. Does anyone know the possible cause of this and how I can fix the issue???


 get your front wheels off the ground and shake them, if the wheel bearings are bad and your wheel is loose because of it then itll throw a abs code because the sensor cant read correctly a wobbly hub/rotor. Sensors can get dirty, power wash each wheels brakes really good on the back side.


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

What's everyone doing for A arms? Don't want a tire eater. Not familiar with lacs and a homie is trying to find out


----------



## 93bouncer (Feb 18, 2014)

TTT


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

What color is this?


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

It didn't post sorry


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

Anyone git pics of dark purple bigbodys?


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

LENETOWNTX said:


> What's everyone doing for A arms? Don't want a tire eater. Not familiar with lacs and a homie is trying to find out


1/2 inch makes them lock up straight. Anything more then that it will have that bulldog stance. You can always get them extended 1" and shim them back to accommodate your preference


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

Someone threw a rock at my rear window flew all the way to the front and broke my front window also. My question is to replace my back window does my soft top have to come off? Anything helps thanks in advance. Trying to get them done asap.


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

olamite said:


>


On its way to my house?


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

olamite said:


>


Still love it


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

Anyone got a rear window for sale?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Harley-Rider said:


> Someone threw a rock at my rear window flew all the way to the front and broke my front window also. My question is to replace my back window does my soft top have to come off? Anything helps thanks in advance. Trying to get them done asap.


They peel back some of the vinyl then glue it back tucked under


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

The whole top doesn't have to come off? I am also looking for a window if anyone has one. Thanks


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

I had a question, does a 95 roadmaster rear window fit on a 95 fleetwood? Thanks in advance again


----------



## Senor Dibujo (Mar 10, 2009)

Got this 95 for sale...got it listed at 3000 but im willing to negotiate the price.
https://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/5535122574.html


----------



## Eao1985 (Mar 28, 2016)

http://lakeland.craigslist.org/cto/5519326405.html


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Badass lacs


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JROLL (Aug 29, 2011)

One of my fav big bodies??


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

is the caddy still for sale ?


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

What up ppl need to ask a ?. Can I use a 185-70-14 on the rear of a 94 fleetwood on stock suspension on a 14/7 100 spoke


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

Catalyzed said:


>


looks like a clute,tx ride


----------



## HATCHMO92 (Jul 16, 2004)

Going to start installing the set up this weekend


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

toxiconer said:


>


really like this one


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm replacing my rear window, I was wondering how easy is it to lift the shell to do it or if I have to re do my top. Thanks in advance. Anything helps


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

Finally getting re painted after they keyed the whole car n broke my windshield and rear window


----------



## USNavyChiefRetired (May 9, 2016)

1st time poster here and I could use your expertise. I searched the site and could find what I'm looking for. 

I have a 1994 Fleetwood that has an issue with the AC/Heater/Defrost. It only blows out of the front vents in all modes. When it's set to 90 degrees, heat out of the dashboard vents only, same with defrost. I thought maybe the climate control module so I switched it out with a 1996 Buick Roadmaster CCM and it looks like it works ok but I still have the same problem with everything blowing out of the dashboard vents no matter what mode it is in or what temperature it is set to. 

Could this be the heater/ac air blend door actuator? If so can you please give me some guidance on how to replace it? Are there more than one of these under the dash?

I really appreciate you taking time to help a fellow Fleetwood owner out. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mr. MS Roller (Dec 19, 2007)

Can anyone tell me the right way to fiberglass the dash and rear deck. PM info please


----------



## JROLL (Aug 29, 2011)

There is a build up thread on here, you'll find it if you use the search bar


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

Here's a pic of my car at Super Naturals picnic a few weeks ago


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

olamite said:


>


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

https://www.facebook.com/seriousgold/


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

Posted....


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

FORGIVEN said:


> Posted....


sweet ride looks real good


----------



## player85 (Jun 2, 2007)

More very nice.


JUST ME said:


>


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ARE ALL THE BIGBODY FACTORY MOONROOFS THE SAME SIZE??


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

anyone ever seen a set of 50 spoke truspokes on a big body? I'm trying to get an idea but I suck at photoshop


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

1. Impalas
2. Fleetwoods
3. The rest.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

What is the thin chrome strip on the side going all the way front to back? Are they all plastic and can they be rechromed


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

Just reset my password so I'm back on the scene


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

Has anybody had to replace their computer?


----------



## Just Me...Again (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

I havent finished but thought id share on its way next month for body and paint


----------



## twin915 (Aug 23, 2016)

Anybody here sell the front spears for '93 Fleetwood??


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

Bump


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

Bump


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

I need the clips for the passenger rear quarter panel


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

Anyone know where I can find the shell/door pieces for the carriage top (if thats what it's called) ?


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

Pm me a number i have 4 doors from my parts car where are you


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Looking for the chrome plastic trim that goes around the side windows


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well sold my caddy Fleetwood with the Parts car also to a dude so now building another ride


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

TTT


----------



## kadillak_driver (May 3, 2006)

USNavyChiefRetired said:


> 1st time poster here and I could use your expertise. I searched the site and could find what I'm looking for.
> 
> I have a 1994 Fleetwood that has an issue with the AC/Heater/Defrost. It only blows out of the front vents in all modes. When it's set to 90 degrees, heat out of the dashboard vents only, same with defrost. I thought maybe the climate control module so I switched it out with a 1996 Buick Roadmaster CCM and it looks like it works ok but I still have the same problem with everything blowing out of the dashboard vents no matter what mode it is in or what temperature it is set to.
> 
> ...


Most likely the blend door actuator it's not hard to do it's behind the glove box. The gears are plastic and they break alot. So it drops the door and gets stuck on one mode


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

*My Cadillac Fleetwood!

*


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

I love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hammysuperswitch#64 (Aug 17, 2017)

This is my '93 still gonna change some things. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

My new -96 :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

Anyone ever install a radio that's too deep on their fleetwood? Has anyone ever cut out the back wall where the radio ends on the car to make it fit?


----------



## 93lac (Jun 17, 2016)

93brougham said:


> Anyone ever install a radio that's too deep on their fleetwood? Has anyone ever cut out the back wall where the radio ends on the car to make it fit?


 there is a black plastic piece that needs to be removed right behind the radio. you should get more clearance when u remove it.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

93lac said:


> there is a black plastic piece that needs to be removed right behind the radio. you should get more clearance when u remove it.


Well that's why i ask the black piece can't simply be removed from what i am seeing it's all together with the a/c only thing i can see is to cut enough of that wall out? Has anyone has done this?
here is a picture of what i'm talking about cutting out.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

Anyone?


----------



## 93lac (Jun 17, 2016)

93brougham said:


> Anyone?


 you have to break it out or cut it out. Just pull it....it will come out


----------



## Killakali916 (Apr 27, 2018)

About to order these pillars anyone have any comments or recommendations.
https://m.ebay.com/itm/CADILLAC-FLE...turally Aspirated|Engine - Liter_Display:5.7L

She's giving me the key fault code and not starting reliably, do I take her to a auto electric specialist, beat shop or my mechanic?


----------



## Killakali916 (Apr 27, 2018)

^ ^ ^

Damn I posted this hella long ago with no answer yet. Is layitlow.com dead? Anyways she has an appointment tomorrow with an auto electric tech.


----------



## Killakali916 (Apr 27, 2018)

After installing a vats bypass and a new starter I'm happy to say she's back on the road.


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

Killakali916 said:


> After installing a vats bypass and a new starter I'm happy to say she's back on the road.


*2018????*


----------



## DAT_DAMN_MEXICAN (Jan 3, 2015)

My 93...I’m not the OG builder of it but I respect it and cruise it


----------



## jcmascorro (Sep 6, 2011)

My old 1994 fleetwood.


----------

